#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-02
<cn_nalanfeng> 大家早上好。
<alpha080> hi，boy
<cn_nalanfeng> hi
<^k^> cn_nalanfeng, 好  ㍟ 
<cn_nalanfeng> @^k^ 刚刚睡醒 O(∩_∩)O~
<alpha080> hi
<cn_nalanfeng> @^k^ 刚刚在虚拟机中国安装完红旗的系统，你们呢？
<^k^> alpha080, 好  ㍟ 
<cn_nalanfeng> alpha080：早上好，O(∩_∩)O~
<alpha080> 你還不明白？
<cn_nalanfeng> alpha080：？？？
<alpha080> 你再發個hi
<cn_nalanfeng> hi
<cn_nalanfeng> 没任何反应啊？
<^k^> cn_nalanfeng, 好  ㍟ 
<Kandu> cn_nalanfeng: 我還有個紅旗正版序列號在，不過從來沒用過它
<alpha080> 明白了沒？
<cn_nalanfeng> 哦 原来如此
<alpha080> 不过小k还是蛮善解人意的
<cn_nalanfeng> 我一直以来有个问题很困扰啊，我们这里的无线网络需要IE内核的浏览器才可以进行确认登陆，我的linux系统就看来不可以连接网络了。
<Kandu> cn_nalanfeng: 你覺得紅旗用起來如何？
<js519> 怎么获得firefox的插件而不安装，我在windows下下载，去linux下离线安装
<alpha080> 只要xpi不就行了
<js519> 解决了，用firefox访问是在线安装，用IE访问就能下载.xpi格式的了
<gogogogogo> 有用fcitx输入法的朋友吗?
<nalanfeng> 原来如此
<js519> 我想在linux下安装个VBOX运行windows，桥接到有线网卡，再虚拟个host-only的网卡，在虚拟机里认证网关上网，linux本机找虚拟机里的windows为代理服务器，可以让linux上网吗？
<nalanfeng> 我先回答刚刚那位师兄问我的那个问题，红旗的linux不是很好用啊。
<alpha080> 软件支持不好吗
<nalanfeng> 各方面来说，没有ubuntu做得好。
<js519> 倒霉，难得可以安装一次fedora14，结果图形界面的root登录不了，终端倒是可以登录！！！
<nalanfeng> 这这样也好啊，都进不去才不好啊
<js519> 每次登录都有内核错误信息WARNING: at drivers/pci/dmar.c:633 warn_invalid_dmar+0x65/0x77()
<js519> 那个gnome的面板也容易挂掉，就像windows的资源管理器奔溃重启，桌面会刷新一下，然后给错误信息了。
<js519> 那个内核错误的好像都是HP的电脑，有说BIOS的问题，有没有人能指点迷津啊
<js519> fedora有什么中文的IRC或者论坛吗？我找不到官方中文wiki页面
<nalanfeng> 你现在的这个频道就是中文的
<js519> 又没人帮我解决fedora的问题，这是ubuntu的
<nalanfeng> 哦 看来可以解决你问题的师兄们都没睡醒呢
<nalanfeng> 大家继续，我先闪了。
<Yangtse> ubuntu还是屈服了。
<Yangtse> 不过已经不看好它了
<Yangtse> 哥不用了
<wzlxx> 谁知道ipv6的事，我想请教个问题
<inode`> Õæ³éÕâÊÇʲô
<inode> the log is here----->http://paste.pocoo.org/show/381362/
<inode> who can help me??
<hata> cannot find -lpanel
<Yangtse> 拍
<nalanfeng> ubuntu11.04感觉如何？
<dream1986> 除了一些小问题感觉还行
<nalanfeng> 例如？
<myke2> Guest18379: hi
<dream1986> 时间不能调出日期，调出就不显示时间了
<myke2> dream1986: ~$ date
<nalanfeng> 我感觉到的问题是，换了风格，一下子不能适应了。
<dream1986> 应用程序打开有时不显示任何程序
<dream1986> 拖动窗口有卡顿
<myke2> nalanfeng: 用gnome应该就ok了吧
<dream1986> 我在另一台电脑中装了gnome3感觉不错
<nalanfeng> myke2，也是，换成gnome应该就会让我感到舒服一点了
<nalanfeng> 你们说说，频道里有许许多多的用户在线，都在私聊吗?
<cuihao> 这里还有ArchWiki编辑吗？
<cuihao> 都在挂IRC
<nalanfeng> 为什么？
<fillayu> morning
<cuihao> 因为没空一直看着，又不想下线。
<Kandu> cuihao: 昨天我說錯了一個地方 00:02 < Kandu> cuihao: 有完全本地化命名的話，就從 英文標題_語言  這個頁面重定向到完全本地化命名頁
<nalanfeng> 原来如此，呵呵，
<Kandu> cuihao: 應相反
<cuihao> Kandu: 哦，反正是重定向一起就行
<myke2> Kandu: pascal的构造函数有什么特殊性?
<ofan> 都在围观...
<maya> 围观啥
<Kandu> myke2: 我沒深入 oop
<cuihao> Kandu: 对于category命名，管理员貌似也有点纠结： https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=87189&p=2
<myke2> Kandu: 文档上object的构造函数好像还是要显式调用的
<cuihao> =。= pascal…… OOP？
<myke2> Kandu: 我现在想办法在不减少代码可读性的情况下减小代码量
<cuihao> =。= 为什么选pascal写程序呢，感觉文档很少
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助，几个11.04的问题…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328775&p=2302511#p2302511 相对而言，本人是11.04桌面系统的菜鸟，没时间研究，在此特请教。 1.自己写的程序或者bash脚本如何添加到左侧的sidebar里。还有sidebar的配置文件在哪里？ 2.显示桌面的命令是什么？或者有其他的方式？ 3.右上角怎么去掉邮件 ...
<zzmfish> pascal已经没什么人用了吧？
<myke2> Kandu: 任意一种平衡树的代码有吗?
<cuihao> OI
<myke2> Kandu: 我想看看我有没有办法缩减我的代码.
<cuihao> 我有SBT代码，不过是C的
<myke2> cuihao: 看下
<myke2> cuihao: SBT局限性很强吧
<cuihao> myke2: 哦，初学
<myke2> cuihao: 我一般都用splay
<cuihao> myke2: http://code.bulix.org/mujcww-79802
<cuihao> 原题是郁闷的出纳员
<myke2> cuihao: NOI的?
<Kandu> myke2: 沒有
<myke2> cuihao: typedef struct这种风格哪里学的?
<cuihao> myke2: 自学的
<myke2> cuihao: 听说是种不好的风格
<Kandu> myke2: object 很少人用了吧
<myke2> Kandu: object可以内嵌函数
<myke2> Kandu: 成员函数
<myke2> Kandu: 其他什么public之类的封装相关的就不管了
<cuihao> 我记得我的博客里还有Splay代码，不过貌似墙死了 =。=
<Kandu> myke2: 現在我看到的大多用 class 的
<Kandu> myke2: 不過我只會 object ..
<myke2> Kandu: 不懂class
<webOS> 1104 开 vbox 好像卡多了？
<Cherrot> 10.10更新11.04，在下载软件包时断网……结果现在不提示我发行版升级了，怎么办啊？
<nalanfeng> 我记得有恢复模式可选啊
<myke2> cuihao: 维护相对工资?
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 恢复模式？是对我说的吗？
<cuihao> myke2: http://acm.nankai.edu.cn/p1248.html
<webOS> 阿里旺旺 / 支付宝，在 ubuntu 里面不开 vbox 可以用吗？
<nalanfeng> Cherrot，就是对你说的
<myke2> cuihao: 我觉得你的SalaryChange是O(n)的
<maya> 那玩意儿  貌似  得用IE6
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 我先试试看
<cuihao> myke2: 是的
<myke2> cuihao: 这也能ac?
<cuihao> myke2: 虽说现在想想好像有点笨……确实AC了
<void1> typedef struct为什么说是不好的风格
<fillayu> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/micro-reading/tech/2011-04-05/content_2207998.html
<fillayu> 这款机子如何
<lemonhall> myke2: 为什么纠结与这个C语言的struct这么久，有什么特别的细节需要分享的么？
<Yangtse> adobe air怎么用
<Yangtse> 去哪里下载app
<myke2> lemonhall: 我早不说了, 你翻log才纠结很久
<cuihao> 我经常用typedef，这样可以免去思考什么指针数组、数组指针……
<cuihao> 过了这么久……今天我第一次知道pacman的Ilovecandy彩蛋是啥……
<myke2> cuihao: 不是, 我说typedef struct { , 听说好的风格是写开, 就是typedef struct sometype foo; struct sometype { ... }
<cuihao> myde2: 懂了
<void1> 不写开也没啥，c++ 都省略了这个情况下的typedef
<myke2> cuihao: 主要觉得NOI中C++允许用STL十分不爽
<cuihao> =。= 谁知道怎么在#archlinux说话？没有管理员，而且设置moderated。
<myke2> cuihao: 需要你注册你这个
<myke2> cuihao: nick需要注册
<cuihao> 额……怎么注册？
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧，我比较纠结
<fishtw> 跟NickServ对话
<fishtw> 传个讯息给她跟他说help
<ofan> c++不用stl用啥
<myke2> ofan: 原来STL几乎都禁用的
<ofan> myke2: 向acm看齐了..
<Kandu> cuihao: 我打算以後 category 寫兩個，一個是 英文分類_(本地語言名)；一個是 本地語言分類
<ofan> myke2: 题目越来越复杂了吧
<myke2> ofan: 是不是IOI允许的?
<Kandu> cuihao: 你看如何？
<void1> stl再怎么说也是标准，除非十分特别的环境，没理由不用
<myke2> ofan: pascal啥都没开放
<myke2> ofan: 我看似乎只有C++有开放的
<cuihao> Kandu: 要说也行，不过感觉有点麻烦。
<ofan> myke2: 不太清楚pascal有啥对应的库没有
<myke2> ofan: 什么pair-heap什么的我现在还不会, C++ STL里面有
<cuihao> OI时pascal能用的库只有system和math
<myke2> ofan: 阿, 他只开放system库和math库, 什么RBT什么的数据结构似乎没的
<cuihao> =。= 其它的貌似也用不了，神马GTK、opengl
<myke2> cuihao: 原来C++很多禁止的, 去年开始放行了...
<ofan> myke2: 如果你要特定的数据结构 那用stl不合适
<myke2> ofan: 维护有序集合啊
<ofan> myke2: stl也分不同实现的
<lemonhall> STL现在还有人不用啊
<myke2> ofan: 还有Dijkstra
<myke2> ofan: pair-heap优化什么的
<lemonhall> 我以为只有BOOST现在才纠结
<lemonhall> 没想到STL还纠结着呢
<ofan> myke2: 那你需要的是模版..
<ofan> myke2: 自己写  做成模版
<myke2> ofan: 我只能写的出binary-heap
<myke2> ofan: 自己做的当场要写的熟练才行
<myke2> ofan: 不像C++只要会 ... <int> ... 这种
<ofan> myke2: 我是说打印在纸上 到时候可以直接照着敲
<cuihao> 其实STL很多时候还是用不上，比如平衡树没有size，没有可合并堆，bitset不能动态申请……
<myke2> ofan: 这个属于作弊行为
<ofan> myke2: oi不允许么?
<myke2> ofan: 当然
<cuihao> =。= 前两年我都插USB，结果从没用上
<ofan> myke2: 奥 不了解oi,acm可以带纸质材料
<myke2> cuihao: 那属于监考不利?
<myke2> cuihao: 你参加了几年NOI啊, 膜拜神牛
<cuihao> myke2: 去的时候赶紧插，复制下来就拔下来
<cuihao> myke2: =，= NOIP
<ofan> ...这才叫作弊
<myke2> ofan: 作弊么, 怎么说呢, 没被抓到就不算.
<lemonhall> .......................
<ofan> myke2: .....刚才你说的作弊..
<cuihao> 我已经不准备参加NOI了，感觉倾注太多精力在OI上会背离人生路线
<lemonhall> cuihao: 你用的U盘很小把
<myke2> ofan: 也是的啊, 如果小抄进去, 被抓到就over了
<ofan> cuihao: 你得道了
<cuihao> lemonhall: 普通大小
<lemonhall> cuihao: 奥，我以为是那种特别特别小的，只剩下一个裸芯片的U盘。。。。
<lemonhall> cuihao: 有时候那种东西插上去。。。别人都没反应有U盘来着
<cuihao> lemonhall: 一个考场两三个老师，几十个人，看不过来
<lemonhall> 拉拉辣辣辣辣辣了
<nalanfeng> 有这等好事？
<jiero> lemonhall:  你在哪里呃。为啥一直在线。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 这和我在哪里有什么关系？
<nalanfeng> 9494
<jiero> lemonhall: 当然有关，足以佐证我的时间区域判断错误
<blueghost> 趋同
<myke2> cuihao: CTSC应该是老师对学生充分信任的
<ofan> myke2: 你什么时候去参赛?
<if_else> 各位兄台，我的 mutt 高亮光标选中行，只高亮有文字的地发，其他空白，没有高亮，是怎么回事？谢谢
<myke2> ofan: 似乎是8月
<blueghost> qt4 怎么没有 阻塞的 http 啊
<cuihao> CTSC那么贵，我都没报名 =。=
<ofan> myke2: 高2?
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • VirtualBox 使用USB 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328781&p=2302572#p2302572 VirtualBox使用招行的U key的时候，USB设备是灰色的。而使用其他USB 设备，如U盘，打印机又是正常的。已经把当前用户加入了vboxusers组，问题依旧。请问是那里设置问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c_charles — 2011-05-02 10:04
<myke2> ofan: y
<myke2> cuihao: 你不是正式队员嘛
<myke2> cuihao: 像MaskRay今年就去
<ofan> maskray 不是保送了么
<nalanfeng> @^k^ vbox经常会出现这种情况
<cuihao> myke2: =。= 我对全国大牛知之甚少，目前坐在班里一心读圣贤书。
<myke2> ofan: 都到了CTSC了, 当然保送了
<lemonhall> 都是大牛啊。。。。
<cuihao> nalanfeng: 对机器人说话有用吗？
<myke2> ofan: CTSC是选全国前5
<alpha080> nalanfeng: 你又跟机器人聊上了阿...
<nalanfeng> @^k^ 不过解决办法就是，虚拟机启动之后将U盘插上，默认就是虚拟机认出了U盘
<ofan> myke2: ctsc?
<lemonhall> myke2: 你也是高生？
<ofan> myke2: 国家集训队? 这个我知道
<myke2> ofan: 和我们参加的完全不是一个级别的
<nalanfeng> 哇  那家伙是机器人？
<myke2> ofan: MaskRay参加的
<nalanfeng> 天哪 我今天早上才来
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<nalanfeng> 所以不知道啊
<cuihao> nalanfeng: :p
<nalanfeng> 悲剧啊
<alpha080> 早上我都给你提示过了。。
<alpha080> 我还以为你知道了
<zhenbeiju> nalanfeng, ?
<nalanfeng> alpha080 原来你说hi是这个意思
<cuihao> hi
<alpha080> 你从前几天就跟机器人聊的有滋有味的。。。
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍢ 
<lemonhall> alpha080: ............
<nalanfeng> hi
<lemonhall> ..........
<alpha080> 这算图灵测试通过了么
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 我进入recovery mode 后修复软件包，然后resume，提示我有新的发行版，运行do-release-upgrade却提示找不到新的发行版……
<myke2> cuihao: 我代码能力不行, splay写到现在
<nalanfeng> Cherrot，更新源是不是需要改一下。
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 改过了啊
<nalanfeng> 那就不知道了
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 哦  我觉得奇怪的是为啥提示有新的发行版却又找不到……
<nalanfeng> 我认为你可以重新升级一遍 ，应该就好了
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 离线升级……？
<nalanfeng> Cherrot，NO，你用11.04的镜像光盘安装的时候，它会提示你升级还是重新安装啊，升级就行了。
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: OK, 那我就做个USB镜像去～
<Cherrot> nalanfeng: 谢谢啦
<jiero> Ubutnu的USB creator真败，只能写Ubutnu的ISO。Fedora的什么都可以。
<vfatelinux> 我的笔记本电脑一直无法待机，我如何找到有用的日志信息？
<myke2> jiero: 本来就如此
<myke2> jiero: Fedora的什么都可以?
<jiero> myke2: 我看到上面有Ubuntu，OpenSUSE，Fedora等 还有自选
<myke2> jiero: 什么叫做自选
<jiero> myke2: 自选镜像，如果没有列出你需要的项目
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> 这有什么的。。。
<lemonhall> 本来就是一个dd命令就可以完成的东西
<alpha080> 自己下载镜像就可以刻了...
<inode> jiero: you can use the command "dd",dd if= of= ,
<myke2> jiero: 哦, 你可以试试archlinux的iso或者gentoo
<myke2> lemonhall: 不行的
<vfatelinux> 那个的dmesg能看到关于待机无法恢复的信息么？
<myke2> lemonhall: dd之后不能引导的
<vfatelinux> 怎么看？
<lemonhall> ...............
<lemonhall> inode: 你来继续。。。dd
<myke2> lemonhall: archlinux不知道怎么做的, 写u盘上也能引导, 不是所有的都这样
<lemonhall> myke2: 我都用uboot什么什么。。。又忘记拼写了。。。。
<inode> myke2: fedora ,archlinux ,but not gentoo
<lemonhall> 想给笔记本装成UB11.04了。。。ARCH上的GNOME3不给力
<lemonhall> 但是。。又不想折腾了
<myke2> inode: debian不行
<lemonhall> 算了
<jiero> inode: 看那些命令呃，总是找不到需要的——不改变分区使用。
<myke2> inode: 不过其实没那么复杂
<myke2> inode: mount上去cp到U盘然后syslinux下, 用他的isolinux文件即可.
<jiero> 有人用了Debian Testing + Experinmental么。
<inode> myke2: hehe,
<inode> I had tried slackware one year ago,but no drive of moden-card
<vfatelinux> 我想 一个程序启动的时候指定到某个工作区 怎么弄？
<inode> vfatelinux: cd and run
<cuihao> 啊，arch升级后，xfce中所有保留的gnome组件都很不正常
<vfatelinux> inode：cd and run？ cd不是切换目录的么？
<vfatelinux> 桌面不是有四个工作区么，默认。 我想比如 pigdin默认启动的时候 直接放在工作区2怎么弄，而不是当前工作区
<inode> vfatelinux: dan-teng
<jiero> 启动时隐藏。。。
<vfatelinux> 。。。
<vfatelinux> 这个方便啊！
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 其实是个好想法。。不过如果更简单的说，用一个叫记忆桌面的功能就可以描述你的需求
<vfatelinux> 要不然这么多工作区不是浪费了
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 不过好像没这个功能
<vfatelinux> 多谢 我去谷歌下看看
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 说起来应该有个记忆桌面的功能的
<vfatelinux> 。。。。
<xioaohu> topic
<jiero> vfatelinux:  用 e16.
<xioaohu> 大家好  我是新后
<vfatelinux> 好
<xioaohu> 手
<cuihao> 没有安装gnome3的话，怎么调GTK3主题？
<jiero> ，，，
<jiero> 改文本。
<jiero> 找到它然后改。
<AnThOnYhO> gtkrc
 * inode 
<vfatelinux> e16 is a window manager for the X Window System that is designed to be powerful
<alpha080> vfatelinux: kde里面可以直接设置程序启动时默认工作区
<alpha080> gnome我就不知道了
<vfatelinux> 我现在用的11.04 natty
<vfatelinux> 感觉挺好用的，很多快捷键很方便
<SLruan> 我不想让普通用户在kde 中可以挂在windows分区 怎么做？
<SLruan> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<alpha080> 恩，果然是gnome党。。。
<SLruan> 就是挂在ntfs分区的时候需要root密码 怎么设置啊？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<alpha080> 这个不是权限的问题么？
<SLruan> 对啊
<SLruan> 有懂的没？
<vfatelinux> sudo 默认不就是要root密码么？
<vfatelinux> 错了 是用户自己的密码
<SLruan> 如何设置密码挂在ntfs?????????????????////
<SLruan> 我现在用的是 scienfitic linux
<xioaohu> 看不到的字吗？
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 没有桌面记忆这种功能
<vfatelinux> 这里是讨论ubuntu的频道
<SLruan> red hat 的重新版本
<SLruan> 都差不多了
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 曲线救国把
<SLruan> 很多都通用的啦
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 来来来，曲线救国。。。。
<ofan> SLruan: 用的ntfs-3g?
<vfatelinux> 曲线救国?是神马？
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 我告诉你一个办法。。。
<jiero> vfatelinux:  呃，这里是混用频道，多数人不使用Ubuntu。
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 可以达成你的要求
<SLruan> 怪就怪 我用的这个版本的软件仓库 第三方的没出呢
<jiero> 我猜的
<SLruan> 下载不到软件
<alpha080> SLruan: 完全可以用sudo 来设置嘛，如果你是单用户，那么用kde钱包好了
<ofan> SLruan: 你可以在fstab里写挂载规则 只让某些用户访问
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 就是永远不关机。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<xioaohu> use utf-8 charset
<xioaohu> 怎么设置UFT-8
<SLruan> kde 钱包那东西太麻烦了
<vfatelinux> 不行啊 我的是笔记本，工作的时候还要用呢！
<SLruan> 那个我想让kdm代替gdm怎么设置呢 gnome kde 我都装了
<vfatelinux> 曲线救国-简介著名的投降理论之一
<jiero> http://superuser.com/questions/236526/how-to-open-a-program-on-particular-desktop
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 休眠状态啊。。。
<vfatelinux> 多谢 指点
<vfatelinux> 待机就是休眠
<vfatelinux> 但是无法休眠
<star_> 问个问题 阿
<lemonhall> jiero: 额？还真可以啊
<lemonhall> jiero: 我也去看看
<star_> ubuntu软件源更新的时候原来的源可以删了嘛
<vfatelinux> 休眠也不行，显卡驱动的问题，而且休眠好慢。
<star_> 还是直接在下面添加阿
<ofan> vfatelinux: 挂起
 * lemonhall 要是有桌面记忆功能就好了。。。。
<vfatelinux> config file of openbox to force some programs to always start on specific desktop
<star_> 有知道的吗
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 那就用OPENBOX吧
<vfatelinux> 很是后悔买了这个破电脑，早知 直接买 原装linux系统的机子
<xioaohu> 大家好 我是新手
<xioaohu> 怎么设置UTF-8呢
<star_> ubuntu软件源更新的时候原来的源可以删了嘛还是直接添加阿
<jiero> xioaohu:  你好，我不会设置，因为默认似乎就是UTF-8
<XwinX> xioaohu: 默认不就是utf-8吗?
<xioaohu> 哦
<xioaohu> 谢谢了
<vfatelinux> Devil's Pie can be configured to detect windows as they are created, and match the window to a set of rules
<xioaohu> 我还以我我的是乱码
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 下次买DELL的机器把，对UBUNTU超级友好。。。
<ofan> ä¹°ThinkPad
<vfatelinux> 都是说的这个Devil's Pie 看样子这个方法比较靠谱了
<vfatelinux> 下次估计的等4，5年了
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 靠谱个毛啊
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 2007年的软件了。。。
<vfatelinux> 。。。
<jiero> vfatelinux:  3年没变动的软件你就别用了——Linux下常规事项
<XwinX> arch 里 gnome3 进 extra 了,怎么办
<vfatelinux> e16 - the Enlightenment Window Manager DR16
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: jiero +1
<vfatelinux> utily不知到支部支持
<ku2ki> 有子
<vfatelinux> 现在用的11.04 以后一直用着哥了
<vfatelinux> ku2ki你是？
<vfatelinux> 额 maya来了
<inode`> lemonhall: Ö»Ï뵱ǰ£¬±ðÏëÒÔºó£¬,kao ,what font is this
<xioaohu> 新手问下 UBUNTU下能用PS 这些东西吗？
<vfatelinux> photoshop?
<vfatelinux> 可以啊，gimp软件就行
<lemonhall> inode`: .........................................
<jiero> xioaohu: 能用wine。
<vfatelinux> linux下的ps
<alpha080> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lemonhall> maya ??
<jiero> xioaohu: 实在话，用Linux不用原生的软件是自讨苦吃。
<lemonhall> 没来啊
<xioaohu> 呵呵   我是新手  什么豆不懂呢
<alpha080> 就可以更改默认的启动了，改成gdm
<jiero> xioaohu: 那就告诉你，Linux下用的软件和windows下几乎没有一样的。
<xioaohu> 朋友说来这聊天室可以学到很多东西  就吧我弄来了
<wujie> 大家好
<xioaohu> 好啊
<wujie> 大家阿好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍢ 
<wujie> 有QQ没
<maucat> 我想问下，主分区信息存在MBR里，那逻辑分区的信息是存放在哪呀？
<lemonhall> blueghost: ?????????????????
<wujie> 也在Mbp里吧
<jiero> Open RA安装成功了。
<jiero> 谁来玩呢。只需要下载18MB
<maucat> mbp?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 干嘛
<ofan> maucat: 在分区的头部
<xioaohu> 谢谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不是前几天用了E17么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好用么？
<maucat> ofan: 不太明白
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好用
<maucat> ofan: 能说明白点吗？谢谢了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 超豪华 的
<ImN> - -!
<wujie> 如果有一个5g缓存的盘 ，哈哈
<maucat> 主分区信息存在MBR里，那逻辑分区的信息是存放在哪呀？
<ofan> maucat: MBR里分区记录有个数值指向分区的开始位置
<maucat> ofan: 哦。这个分区记录是不是就是逻辑分区所在的扩展分区
<wujie> 阿乌
<wujie> MBR什么样子我还不知道呢
<ofan> maucat: 是
<ofan> maucat: 除了MBR还有PBR
<maucat> ofan: PBR是什么？
<wujie> ubuntu支持，么
<ofan> maucat: 分区引导记录,分区的前512字节,跟MBR一个意思
<jiero> openra被简单的AI打败了。。。
<jiero> lol
<wujie> 什么样子的》？
<jiero> 红色警戒一。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 英语帝，memory作为动词怎么写？
<lemonhall> ofan: 记忆
<maucat> ofan: 我上google看下
<wujie> 哈哈
<ofan> lemonhall: remember...?
<lemonhall> ofan: 擦。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 肿么了??
<lemonhall> ofan: 那是记住。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我几的memory有个动词形式的啊。。。
<wujie> 哈哈
<ofan> lemonhall: memorize?
<inode> ofan: joke
<wujie> 我在看加勒比海盗
<lemonhall> ofan: 有可能。。看来有必要装个DICT类程序了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你上次的那个DICT现在在11.04下正常了？白名单
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 正常了啊
<maucat> ofan: 只在维基上找到个GPT 分区表
<alpha080> 升级以后在终端里面按tab，会多出一个空格，有没有人遇到？
<ofan> maucat: http://blog.chinaitlab.com/html/48/1604648-179399.html
<ofan> maucat: 往下看那几个图
<xioaohu> 11.04版本怎么安装软件啊？ 下载下来的安装包 双击后就打开了    高手请指点下 谢谢
<alpha080> xioaohu: 什么包？你要安装软件可以用apt或者aptitude,如果要用图形界面可以用 软件中心
<maucat> ofan: 还有几个问题，扇区是从0还是1开始。
<alpha080> 或者新立得
<touparx> xioaohu》ubuntu不是新力德么？为啥要自己手动下载软件？
<xiaohu> 我 从 QQ官网 下了个LINUX安装包
<maucat> ofan: 正在看你发的文章
<ofan> maucat: 编号? 从1开始
<alpha080> xiaohu: deb包吧...双击输入密码即可
<xiaohu> 看看能用不  结果双击就打开了
<maucat> ofan: 嗯。知道了，等会有问题再问，谢
<alpha080> 要sudo权限的吧
<xiaohu> TAR。GZ
<xiaohu> 的
<alpha080> 这个，你还是先去下deb包吧。。。官网上没有吗？
<xiaohu> tar.gz格式的
<wzlxx> 终于进ipv6了，有哪些好的ipv6网站介绍下…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: google
<ofan> wzlxx: y2b
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 已经上去lol但是y2b上不去…
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么上？
<alpha080> ipv.google...
<ofan> wzlxx: 直接上撒
<wzlxx> ofan: 地址？
<ofan> wzlxx: youtube.com ....
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 中的 lists 和 subscribe 有什么区别？谢谢
<alpha080> wzlxx: orz...
<xiaohu> 有呢
<wzlxx> ofan: 我这样上还是上不去…
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 安装Java怎么不成功啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328801&p=2302711#p2302711 我安装一个软件需要先安装JAVA，到Sun上不知到到底怎么安装，在网上搜帖子也没弄成，大家有没有实际操作怎么安装啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 D12 — 2011-05-02 11:15
<ofan> wzlxx: ...
<alpha080> 有就先用那个吧，tar.gz的慢慢学吧，不急
<xiaohu> 恩  谢谢
<wzlxx> ofan: ipv6.google.com可以，youtube.com不行…
<ofan> wzlxx: 不知道了,我用的tunnelbroker的ipv6隧道
<wzlxx> ofan: 我教育网
<ofan> wzlxx: 被屏蔽了吧 lol
<ofan> wz
<ofan> wzlxx: 换dns
<touparx> wzlxx< 我也教育网，今天早上youtube突然可以打开了
<wzlxx> ofan: 推荐DNS
<touparx> wzlxx< 现在又不行了
<alpha080> 8。8。8。8
<ofan> wzlxx:  2001:470:20::2
<wzlxx> ofan: 我试试看
<alpha080> 哦，ipv6的，忘鸟= =
<alpha080> gmail连接不能...
<wzlxx> ofan: 可以…哈哈
<ofan> wzlxx: 能上了?
<wzssyqa> 谁在别的发行版上用gnome3呢？关键是gdm3
<wzlxx> ofan: 能上…但不能看
<xiaohu> 错误的构架"i386"
<ofan> wzlxx: 我能看 但是比较慢
<wzlxx> ofan: 上面显示有错误发生
<alpha080> yting的地址被屏蔽了吧
<Kandu> ofan: 現在 lba 的話，從0起始。chs 的話，c,h 從0起始,s 從1 起始，chs很蛋疼
<Kandu> alpha080: 貌似是 ytimg.com?
<myke2> 还是wa了一个点
<myke2> 也不清楚, 万一数据多
<wzlxx> 64 bytes from 2404:6800:8005::be: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=96.8 ms
<wzlxx> 64 bytes from 2404:6800:8005::be: icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=98.6 ms
<welloong> rouparx:youtube?
<alpha080> Kandu: 我可能记错了吧
<wzlxx> ofan: y2b的ping6结果
<Kandu> alpha080: 我也不記得的，猜的
<myke2> wzlxx: 如何得到的ipv6地址
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 哇
<wzlxx> myke2: DNS解析的
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 这么快？？？？
<myke2> wzlxx: 是dig还是什么
 * wzlxx 教育网
<ofan> Kandu: 恩
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我公司也是教育网
 * wzlxx 白搭，看不成视频
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 怎么用？
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 你是IPV4通道，还是直接原生的IPV6
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 双通道
<wzlxx> 郁闷，都看不成
<lemonhall> wzlxx: ????????双通道？？
<myke2> wzlxx: dig aaaa foo 看看
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 刚接入的ipv6，现在什么情况我也不知道
<ofan> wzlxx:  2001:4860:b006::be: 我这
<welloong> ...fucker,smuxi couldn't input PINYIN..
<ofan> wzlxx: 不同地区的可能不一样,y2b有cdn
<lemonhall> wzlxx: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 呃？
<myke2> ofan: 路由器用户表示很无奈
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 各种羡慕妒忌狠啊。。。原生的啊
<ofan> myke2: 你的还不行?
<wujie> ipv6？
<myke2> ofan: 没办法
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 别啊，过不了多成时间俺也该滚蛋了，呵呵
<wujie> 你们那有了？
 * wzlxx ofan 可以看了现在
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 交大太不给力了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 竟然还不上IPV6
<ofan> lemonhall: 上海的?
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 你交大？
<zrl1986> 交大有ipv6吧
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 北京？
<allenwu> 你们都是高材生阿
<jyf1987> hello sucker
<zrl1986> 交大也是双栈接入的
<wzlxx> ofan: 估计刚才就是那个视频有问题…
<ofan> myke2: 应该可以吧.. 或者是不是你设置你的机器为dmz主机了,然后你本机关了ICMP ping?
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 你北京交大？
<myke2> ofan: 没DMZ
<lemonhall> 西安
<myke2> ofan: DMZ危险
<ofan> myke2: 我都开了... 没啥
<jyf1987> dmz是什么 ofan
<myke2> ofan: 我没装防火墙啊?
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 我垃圾学校，刚开的教育网，呵呵
<ofan> 开dmz 电驴id立马变高id
<wzlxx> 刚开的ipv6
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 非军事区
<myke2> ofan: iptables
<ofan> myke2: 路由器没那么高级
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 属于路由器和防火墙的概念。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: what?
<myke2> ofan: 电驴可以端口映射吧
<lemonhall> jyf1987: DMZ啊。。。非军事区的缩写
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我记得路由器里好多乱七八糟的设置
<ofan> jyf1987: 就是把设置为DMZ的主机完全暴露在外网
<wzlxx> ofan: facebook上去了，速度还行，呵呵
<ofan> myke2: upnp不好使
<jyf1987> ofan: 关键是ip呢
<ofan> wzlxx: ....
<lemonhall> jyf1987: http://baike.baidu.com/view/33936.htm
<qingshan1979> wine很不好用
<ofan> jyf1987: 什么ip
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 看来你是不太东网络
<qingshan1979> 还是用vbox
<myke2> lemonhall: 不要弄baidu好吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 你要暴露路由后面的机器 没有ip 拿机器怎么被访问？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 是的 网络我是没什么概念的
<myke2> ofan: 对了, 6000这个X的端口开着安全吗?
<myke2> ofan: 如果暴露在公网
<ofan> jyf1987: 还是在路由后面,访问外网ip的时候会优先转到dmz主机上
<ofan> myke2: 不清楚.. 什么服务?
<wzssyqa> 谁在arch、fedora 上用gnome呢？
<myke2> ofan: Xorg开的
<myke2> ofan: 这个端口都不熟悉?
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 那就是统一把访问路由的转到dmz机器了？
<ofan> myke2: 开转发了?
<lemonhall> myke2: ..............................
<lemonhall> myke2: 你又砸了。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我觉得做WEB的还是要对网络有一些概念的好
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 呵呵 我又不是运维
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我全管。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 要不你给我推荐个书看看？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不用，我是觉得去考个CCNA什么的好
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 最好是国外人的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 没钱考
<vfatelinux> 那个桌面控制的ubuntu-tweak貌似就能实现
<jyf1987> lemonhall: ccna有多少书？
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: ?????
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 你上午说的那个需求么？
<vfatelinux> yes
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 给我地址。。我也装一个去
<lemonhall> vfatelinux: 3x~~~
<myke2> vfatelinux: 什么需求啊
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我个人觉得学学有好处，毕竟到后期搞负载均衡的时候有帮助
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 也是 那么ccna有多少课程 要多少钱？
<ofan> jyf1987: 好几K
<ofan> 报名费 考试费
<vfatelinux> 神马地址？
<vfatelinux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=328489
<vfatelinux> 这个？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 11.04安装后建议做的20件事
<jyf1987> ofan:   拿通过律呢？ 考几次能过 就是认真学的那种
<ofan> jyf1987: 传说 ccna啥的学生去考考不错,工作了的貌似人家不太认这个
<ofan> jyf1987: 都是看经验
<myke2> 泛型编程属于OOP么?
<ofan> myke2: no..
<myke2> ofan: 是说什么的? 模版?
<jyf1987> ofan:  我又不靠这个找工作
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 正用
<zhangkaixuan> Wine 1.3.19 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wine-1-3-19/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 1.3.19 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> OpenBSD 4.9 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/openbsd-4-9/
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 帮忙看看在GUI里和tty上，$PATH一样吗？
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu 11.10 将搭载 GNOME 3 + Unity http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1110-will-have-gnome3-and-unity/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.10 将搭载 GNOME 3 + Unity : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> GNOME Shell 主题 GNOME Shell – Orta pack http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-shell-orta-pack/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME Shell – Orta pack : OSMSG
<ofan> myke2: 一种编程范式吧 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_programming
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 一樣的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 考不考都行，其实可以跟着公司的运维。。问问就行。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 万一你不创业了。。。好歹招聘运维的时候知道问啥把
<ofan> myke2: 我的理解是先描述逻辑,后定义数据类型,也就是把变量类型作为变量看待
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我就是对你说的有兴趣了 象系统地学一学
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 我把 PATH 全寫 .profile 里的
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 那同一个用户，一样吗？
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 用一個用戶？
<myke2> ofan: C目前没的是吧
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 就是先在gnome终端里看看，再ctrl+alt+分
<wzssyqa> f2 看看
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 就是這樣看的
<ofan> myke2: 没的,不过函数重载就有点泛型的味道
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 呵呵~~~
<myke2> ofan: C有函数重载? 我忘了, 我记得哪里看到C99提议泛型后来否决掉的.
<Kandu> wzssyqa: gnome 和 gnome-extra 兩個組是被 ingore 的。所以我電腦上的是 gnome2.也許這個有影響？
<wzssyqa> Kandu: gdm是哪个版本？
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 2.32
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 推荐点书阿
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 。。。
<ofan> myke2: ...必须有啊  还有变参函数,printf也有点泛型
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 不過不用 gdm
<lemonhall> jyf1987: CCNA有什么好推荐书的。。都是制定教材
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 问题就出在gdm上
<ofan> myke2: 对标准了解不多.. 现在貌似默认都是c98?
<wzssyqa> Kandu: ubuntu的gnome3 team ppa里的gdm给弄得这两个不一样了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: VERYCD一搜全有了
<lemonhall> ofan: c89
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 哦。你當小白鼠了
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 从来都是小白鼠
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 我是打算半年後再給 gnome(-extra)? 解鎖
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 正在上11.10
<ofan> lemonhall: c90,c89
<myke2> ofan: C99
<myke2> ofan: printf是用vprintf
<myke2> ofan: 在C99里面
<ofan> myke2: 是
<myke2> ofan: va_list
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么用wubi安装中国版11.04要下载torrent？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328805&p=2302777#p2302777 各位好，小弟有一疑问。为什么用wubi安装中国版11.04要下载torrent？而且速度非常慢，根本不见进度。 而非中国定制版根本不用这个步骤的。 请问有办法不这样吗? 谢谢！ 如图所示： 捕获.PNG 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<ofan> myke2: gcc man里显示  ISO C99.  Note that this standard is not yet fully supported;
<ofan> gcc默认用的gnu90/gnu89
<myke2> ofan: As of January 2011 and GCC 4.5, 43 features have been completely implemented (6 suffer library issues), 1 feature is broken and 6 are missing.[4]
<Stifler> 早阿
<myke2> ofan: http://gcc.gnu.org/c99status.html
<ofan> myke2: 就是不完整支持啊 我这还是4.6的
<lemonhall> ofan: 我喜欢的几个区别是，对int几个变量做了更细致的定义。。。对宽字符的支持
<lemonhall> ofan: 以及一些增强。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 其余暂时没用到
<myke2> ofan: 基本都支持了
<ofan> 现在最标准的c还是c89/c90也就是ansi
<void1> 还是4.6啊，4.6最新的啦
<lemonhall> ofan: 不叫最标准，属于事实标准。。。用的人最多
<myke2> ofan: C99是标准化敲定的
<ofan> lemonhall: 就这意思
<wujie> eva能用么
<lenovo_Arch> eva有时能用……
<myke2> ofan: 你看linux源代码
<wujie> 哪里有下载
<ofan> myke2: 什么
<myke2> ofan: 如果gcc -std=c89
<lemonhall> 我好像从来没制定过标准
<lemonhall> 我好像从来没指定过标准
<ofan> myke2: -std=gnu89
<lemonhall> 但是用了C99的特性。。。也是直接通过了
<myke2> ofan: 你既然说ansi, 就不是gnu
<ofan> myke2: ...
<ofan> myke2: 内核又不代表所有代码
<myke2> ofan: gnu有扩充的
<ofan> myke2: 这刚刚都说了
<lemonhall> CCNA很有价值。。对于搞WEB的人来说
<ofan> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-gcc-hacks/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GCC hacks in the Linux kernel
<myke2> ofan: 哪个标准里面规定了C的函数重载?
<void1> 拉登死了吗
<myke2> ofan: 我觉得C这种弱类型无法定义重载
<ofan> myke2: ...
<myke2> ofan: 能否给个代码的例子
<js519> 我来咯
<js519> Vbox里的代理服务器终于让我的linux上网了。^_^
<ofan> myke2: 貌似记错了
<myke2> ofan: 比如void swap(int *a, int *b), 我即使传入的不是int, 比如long long a; long long b; 也可以swap(&a, &b), 但是C++不允许.
<inode> ^_^
<Stifler> 死落落
<lemonhall> C竟然成了弱类型语言
<ofan> myke2: c类型检查没c++那么严格,但还是强类型的
 * lemonhall 这让JS请何以堪
<wujie> : ubuntu10.10哪里可以下载
<js519> www.verycd.com
<happyaron> wujie: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> ofan: C基本上弱类型的吧
<ofan> myke2: 强类型,c的默认隐式转换比较多,c++也有 但没那么多
<lemonhall> 强类型
<lemonhall> 你的例子是指针的特性。。。
<lemonhall> int a; a="fasdfasd";
<lemonhall> ofan: 对了，你的IP检测的代码呢？
<ofan> lemonhall: 没写
<ofan> lemonhall: 看了两天动画片...
<lemonhall> ofan: 你堕落了
<lemonhall> ofan: 放假到几号？
<ofan> lemonhall: 一直都很堕落..
<wujie> 带色不
<ofan> lemonhall: 最后一天..
<nalanfeng> 刚刚正在下载柯南
<ofan> wujie: 正规的
<wujie> 还不如看，变形金刚呢
<nalanfeng> 柯南下载下来竟然是日语的
<nalanfeng> 谁知道有国语配音版的吗？
<wujie> 用PPS看
<wujie> “压卖呆”
<xiaohu> ..
<wujie> “衣裤农”
<lemonhall> ofan: 10.10.10.x和192.168.0.1这种比有什么区别？
<wujie> 不知道阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 前两天才知道区别的，但是今天又忘了
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥意思.x?
<lemonhall> ofan: 就是10.10.10这种的和192.168.0这种好像有区别。。。忘记区别是什么了。。。
<wujie>  11.04真挫
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> 漩涡系统好
<wujie> 不知道隔壁的美国频道有没有感到挫
<lenage> 求助：http://code.bulix.org/ndbt7d-79790 这个是什么原因呢？
<js519> 一个是A类保留地之，一个是C类保留地址，可容纳的主机数量不同
<lenage> 求助：http://code.bulix.org/ndbt7d-79790 这个是什么原因呢？
<lemonhall> js519: 谢谢。。。我这记性啊
<Stifler> 打开VBOX好卡啊
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 有了CIDR，已经没有区别了
<happyaron> 有人要更新pidgin 2.8.0 的翻译嘛？
<wujie> 更新语言包就有
<happyaron> wujie: ... 你不知道我在说什么。。。
<welloong> happyaron:到yeeyan发布也可以
<wzssyqa> wujie: 他问，你愿意维护这个的翻译不
<wujie> ？？
<wujie> 不
<wujie> 插件太简陋了，
<happyaron> welloong: 软件界面，译言不是搞文章的嘛？
<js519> 我的Vbox不支持剪贴板复制，Version 4.0.6。安装了虚拟驱动。
<welloong> kvirc有没有中文包
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: ?????
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 现在都是无类地址了，A类、C类已经没有什么区别了
<wzlxx> ofan: twitter被墙了？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 。。。
<ofan> wzlxx: 早被x了
<js519> 我创建了Vbox的用户组，也加入当前用户进去了，U盘可以用，就是不能用剪贴板直接托，谁知道如何解决？
<welloong> happyaron:我错了，我以为你说的是网页的
<wzlxx> ofan: ipv6比我以前的ipv4强多了，
<happyaron> :)
<welloong> 看见yeeyan上好多关于ubuntu的原文
<ofan> wzlxx: 访问google服务比较爽
<wujie> 好期待
<if_else> 各位，mutt 邮件内容中以> 标注的是引用  那 + 标注的内容有什么特殊含义，谢谢
<wujie> ipv6怎样
<nalanfeng> js519，你如果不是机器人的话，我就告诉你
<devilken> oh no~~为什么我用VBOX安装XP 换了俩版本的XP了 都是重启继续安装出现蓝屏 有个precessr.sys出毛病~~~
<wzlxx> ofan: google的速度没的说，y2b的速度比youku快
<ofan> wzlxx: ...牛
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵，因为感觉就我一个人用，哈哈
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 阿，我是真不懂啊。。。我刚搜了搜。。是VLSM的一个应用。。。我先去看VLSM
<welloong> 不知playonlinux运行office2010会是咋样
<js519> 知道就说，不会不要调任胃口
<wujie> 怎么办，11.04真挫阿
<nalanfeng> 因为早上我说过这个问题，竟然是机器人问的，我回答了一下，太丢人了。好吧，私聊
<wujie> 哈哈
<js519> you吐Bee上有什么好看的，没劲
<wujie> k哥
<welloong> 关键是目前有没有比较好的翻墙
<wzlxx> ofan: 你ipv6也上不去twitter?
<js519> 我都是找免费ssh帐号
<ofan> wzlxx: twitter支持ipv6?
<wzlxx> ofan: 不知道啊…貌似网上看到说可以
<ofan> wzlxx: 不行..
<wzlxx> ofan: http://www.twitter.com/这个你上去看到的是啥？
<ofan> wzlxx: 打不开
<welloong> 问个白痴问题：大家用什么连irc
<devilken> welloong: pidgin
<koreagrace> xchat比较小
<welloong> 我现在用的是kvirc
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘主分区已经达到4个，又不想删除分区安装，应该怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328822&p=2302930#p2302930 在Windows下有什么软件能把主分区转化成扩展分区吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 govudw — 2011-05-02 13:01
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 哈，正在看CCNA的子网掩吗。。
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 看到你说的CIDR了。。。仔细看看。。。
<Stifler> 屁精
<wujie> ccav
<koreagrace> 应该叫皮筋,这个好听点
<wzlxx> ofan: 等会我发图给你看看
<Stifler> 佩金
<wzlxx> ofan: http://imagebin.org/151258
<js519> chatzilla链接IRC，那个XChat怎么也连接不到freenode服务器
 * lemonhall 明白了。。。为什么更喜欢使用10.10.10.10这类的IP了，A类地址灵活得多，比C类的192。。。
<devilken> vbox安装XP蓝屏 出现processr.sys错误 有人遇到过么？我是用的本本
<js519> 10.0.0.0大多在路由器上见到
<devilken> 这个方法有人用过 能解决 但是我根本就没找到相关的修改内容 If you are seeing this problem repeatedly you can manually disable these  drivers (with no negative side effect) by going to the following  location in the registry:   HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet?\Services\Processor   Or   HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet?\Services\Intelppm   And changing the 'Start' value to '4'.
<js519> 你去网上下载个现成的vbox版的XP 就是了
<lemonhall> js519: 我今天才开始真正弄懂啥叫子网和子网掩码。。之前那个稀里糊涂的啊
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> VBOX好卡呐
<devilken> js519: 好有专版所 好的
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141573.htm
<js519> 要不要我在Vbox上安装好的xp给你阿，msdn vol版的安装程序和序 /号
<wzlxx> ofan: http://twitter.com.sixxs.org/这个是twitter的ipv6地址
<Stifler> 谁有电影传几部啊
<devilken> js519: 你是说发给我么？
<devilken> Stifler: 上网看呗- -#
<ofan> wzlxx: 打不开
<welloong> stifler:http://www.dygod.net
<wzlxx> ofan: 你是ipv6吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 是ipv6隧道
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦，我用上面这个网址可以上去
<wsdjeg> 开机显示mouse initialized怎么解决呢
<ofan> wzlxx: 你twiiter主页 怎么是个代理页面
<wzlxx> ofan: 不知道…
<ofan> wzlxx: ...
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 你的IP是多少？？？
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 2001:da8:5015:20f1:21f:c6ff:fec7:db1e
<pointer> emacs还是vim很纠结……
<wsdjeg> 纠结毛
<wsdjeg> vim
<myke2> pointer: 初学vim
<devilken> js519: 你vbox装的什么版本的XP咧？？
<pointer> myke2,wsdjeg,啊为什么……
<myke2> pointer: vim好学
<wsdjeg> vim比较容易上手点
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 正在看IPV6的资料。。。。我这才能看懂你的IP的意思
<myke2> pointer: sudo apt-get install vim
<js519> xp sp3
<myke2> pointer: vimtutor
<myke2> pointer: 半小时上手
<wsdjeg> 看完就好了
<wsdjeg> 是的 超级简单的
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 好像是绑定MAC，具体我也不知道了
<wsdjeg> 不过我也才学 gvim和vim有什么区别呢
<pointer> myke2 我觉得emacs也可以……
<wsdjeg> vim可以直接在终端操作 不好么
<wsdjeg> 一切都在终端了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 2001:da8:5015是全球地址，20f1是子网,21f:c6ff:fec7:db1e是接口ID
<pointer> wsdjeg, emacs -nw
<myke2> wsdjeg: emacs也是终端
<wsdjeg> vim是终端么
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 哦，一般写到子网就行了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 2001:da80:5015:20f1:21f0:c6ff:fec7:db1e
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 啥？
<wsdjeg> 有两个笑脸
<pointer> vim…… 怎么切换模式啊
<pointer> 是那种……perl……或者c…… 模式……
<wsdjeg> gvim是什么啊 感觉好看一点
<myke2> pointer: 你vim都会了?
<pointer> myke2, 不是啊
<pointer> myke2, 现在需要写java，纠结用vim还是emacs，eclipse坏掉了总是崩溃……
<js519> 笔记本用户怎么辨别是操作的控制台还是终端？
<myke2> pointer: vim里面似乎没有C模式什么这种概念
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 没啥，正在学习。。。IPV6很怪异啊。。。看来我IPV4也没学好。。所以看资料稍微有些吃力
<wsdjeg> gvim是什么？
<xyq> 新人报道了～～～
<wsdjeg> 和vim区别在哪 请问
<myke2> wsdjeg: 就是graphical vim
<myke2> wsdjeg: 在X下跑的
<pointer> myke2, 那我怎么用vim编辑一个无扩展名的perl代码呢…… 嗯嗯
<pointer> wsdjeg,图形界面的vim……
<myke2> pointer: :set ft=perl
<wsdjeg> 哦，就是vim-gtk是吧？
<pointer> myke2, 还有就是怎么把缩进替换为4个空格…… 谢谢
<myke2> pointer: 什么意思?
<myke2> pointer: 什么缩进
<pointer> myke2, tab
<myke2> pointer: 你说tab缩进还是?
<myke2> pointer: 一个tab显示成4格?
<majia321>  /topic
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 给我一下你的MAC地址。。。。
<pointer> myke2, 嗯嗯……
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 给我一下你的MAC地址。。。。
<myke2> pointer: 不建议这样干
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 汗…
<myke2> pointer: UNIX/Linux下tabstop一般都是8的
<jiero> 来玩红警1啦。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 21f:c6ff:fec7:db1e分布在这里了，呵呵
<xyq> 各位  这里是干嘛的阿   我是linux菜鸟 点xchat就过来了
<myke2> pointer: 如果喜欢4的话建议这样, 就是一个tab展开成4个空格
<wsdjeg> 想学编程 现在不知道该怎么入门了，也想把linux用好 我装的是ubuntu
<myke2> pointer: :set softtabstop=4
<myke2> pointer: :set expandtab
<pointer> myke2,啊谢谢
<lemonhall> pointer: 你可以在文件最前面或者最后面声明一下。。。TAB的大小
<pointer> wsdjeg,从python入门把~
<lemonhall> pointer: 最前面的5行，和最后面的5行
<myke2> lemonhall: Microsoft的标准是tabstop=4?
<lemonhall> pointer: 无扩展名字就写成 #!vim ft=perl
<wsdjeg> pointer: 是什么，可以从c入门么
<lemonhall> pointer: 具体你搜索一下。。。这是VIM的一个特性，它会自动搜索这个的
<soiamso> wsdjeg: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<pointer> wsdjeg,python很简单，  很强大。。~
<pointer> lemonhall, 哦……
<myke2> lemonhall: 万一和编译程序冲突呢?
<xyq> 嘿！！  谁告诉我这里四哪里阿
<lemonhall> pointer: 这样你的无扩展名的PERL文件，VIM打开就知道是TAB=4，FT=PERL了。。。。
<pointer> xyq,着是你家~
<pointer> lemonhall, 嗯嗯，谢谢~
<lemonhall> myke2: ??什么？
<lemonhall> myke2: 这个和编译器无关啊，相当于将TAB渲染成4个空格而已
<lemonhall> myke2: 文件内容没任何变化啊
<majia321> 求一个好看的opera im.css   :)
<xyq> 唉   不太会用linux阿
<myke2> lemonhall: 我记得是在文件最后加啊
<lemonhall> majia321: 我给你建议？
<lemonhall> majia321: 我把im.css配置得和WEECHAT差不多了。。。
<wsdjeg> 还是想学c语言
<pointer> 如何创建一个新行，但是不进入insert模式呢……
<xyq> ubuntu 有没有在线听歌的软件阿 跟酷我一样 的那种
<wsdjeg> 自带的
<ofan> pointer: vim?
<xyq> 不好使
<wsdjeg> 那就在线听 谷歌音乐呗
<pointer> ofan 是
<lemonhall> majia321: 把black和white对调，然后字体选用好看的中文字体，字号设置到14，然后background-color，见到rgb(x,x,x)这种的都删掉。。就很好看了
<ofan> pointer: :new
<xyq> 我就觉得把   linux对于
<lemonhall> myke2: 我忘记这个叫做VIM的什么特性了，好像叫做MODELINE。。。README里写的是前5行和后5行它回去自动扫描
<myke2> lemonhall: 我见过, 忘了, 在gentoo文件里面
<pointer> ofan 啊那还得map一下么
<xyq> 我就觉得把   linux对于个人用户来说还是不够阿   虽然在服务等方面够好
<pointer> ofan 没用啊……不是创建新行
<ofan> pointer: map干什么
<pointer> ofan 算啦…… 就用o好了
<pointer> ofan 我想map到一个键上…… 创建新行，不进入插入模式
<ofan> pointer: 正常模式下o
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 其实C 可以不用学，直接看 loader and linker
<pointer> ofan 那样会进入插入模式。。
<majia321> lemonhall: thanks
<lemonhall> myke2: // vim:ft=cpp:tabstop=8
<lemonhall> pointer: // vim:ft=cpp:tabstop=8
<pointer> 嗯我还是换回emacs拉……
<wzlxx> ofan: ipv6可以玩啥啊？有什么新鲜的？
<ofan> wzlxx: 没啥新鲜的,我就用来访问google副去
<ofan> 服务
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 什么意思，
<wzlxx> ofan: 我也是为了上google，呵呵…
<wsdjeg> 不学习c怎么编程
<xyq> 我会点java呵呵
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 什么语言都差不多，看完那东西，基本没有什么不理解的了
<myke2> lemonhall: 我试试
<pointer> wsdjeg 不学习c怎么就不能变成了……
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 具体是让我看什么呢
<myke2> lemonhall: 好像没用?
<wsdjeg> 我也是想想大家学习学习么
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 如果想学C先看 loader and linker
<soiamso> wsdjeg: http://book.douban.com/subject/1436811/
<lemonhall> myke2: 我也试试，那天有人问我，我没在意。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 只支持类似C++这种//单行注释吧, 如果是老的C和pascal
<myke2> lemonhall: /* */和{}的
<lemonhall> myke2: vim中要使modeline生效，必须打开modeline选项，方法是执行set modeline或者加入vimrc中。
<lemonhall> myke2: 少说了一句
<myke2> lemonhall: 默认开启的
<myke2> lemonhall: 我尝试过, 只有//风格的注释
<myke2> lemonhall: 还有类似脚本的#注释
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 学编程不等于学C 吧
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 这个书没有中文的么
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 中文翻译你能看懂？
<myke2> lemonhall: 如果是只支持多行注释的就比较麻烦了
<wsdjeg> 我也不懂啊 只是想学点有用的东西 现在大概方向还没有确定下来呢
<lemonhall> myke2: OK，我这边OK了。。。
<wsdjeg> 英文更难看吧
<myke2> lemonhall: 你怎么写的
<myke2> lemonhall: /* vim:ts=4 */?
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 有用这个就难说了，要看你觉得什么有用。你先学英语吧
<lemonhall> myke2: #! vim:ft=javascript
<myke2> le
 * lifeng 学c都要先看加载器和连接器了，干嘛不去先学编译原理
<lemonhall> myke2: 我对TAB不在意。。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 不是, 我说是类似/* */风格的注释
 * lifeng 或者粗鄙一点，先看csapp
<lemonhall> myke2: 我试试
<myke2> lemonhall: 我只是实验罢了, linux下一般要求ts=8
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 你是从事什么呢啊
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 现在是，业务员
<wsdjeg> 销售？
<lemonhall> myke2: 不行，不能/**/
<lifeng> myke2: GNU coding standards规定ts=2
<myke2> lifeng: unix
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 是阿
<lifeng> myke2: en, GNU's not unix
<lemonhall> myke2: 奥，要这样写
<lemonhall> myke2:     /* vim:set ft=c tabstop=2: */
<myke2> lifeng: 你说linux源代码?
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 这么巧 我也是做销售，
<lemonhall> myke2: 后面要多一个冒号
<lifeng> myke2: linux内核是ts=8
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 你卖软件？
<myke2> lifeng: 恩
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你是销售啊。。。我摔
<soiamso> lemonhall: 我什么都会做，你摔什么？
<myke2> lifeng: 然后什么代码是ts=2
<lifeng> myke2: 早期的unix内核不是ts=8
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 不是的，是实验室产品 试剂耗材
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 你的工作不错
<myke2> lifeng: 上次我用ts=4被别人改成ts=8, 我还没去查证过
<lemonhall> soiamso: 什么公司啊
<myke2> lifeng: 能否给个可靠处处?
<myke2> lifeng: 出处
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 小公司 呵呵，
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 我在省级微生物实验室呆过一段时间，觉得做耗材不错
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 你也是学生物的？
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 生物工程
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 生物太蛋疼了 我儿子以后要是学生物 揍他
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: ............
<lifeng> myke2: 我印象中unix v6, v7都不是ts=8
<myke2> wsdjeg: 兴趣发展吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 确实是好工作
<lifeng> myke2: BSD4.3, 4.4的也不是
<lemonhall> soiamso: 关系到位。。。赚钱很轻松
<myke2> lifeng: 你刚才说GNU's
<wsdjeg> 只能学点自己喜欢的东西
<soiamso> lemonhall: 我走了，我不能忍受天天做假报告
<lifeng> myke2: 你直接google GNU就能看到这个定义了
<myke2> lifeng: 好的, 是wikipedia?
<soiamso> lemonhall: 所以现在才有这么多毒奶粉
<lifeng> myke2: GNU的一些旗舰级软件，像GCC, emacs都是ts=2
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 有没有一个比较全面的计算机学习路线图
<lemonhall> soiamso: 哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> soiamso: 那现在在做什么软件的销售？
<nalanfeng> 计算机文化基础
<wsdjeg> 骗国家的钱
<soiamso> lemonhall: 国标没有的就不检测，就算你自己知道，国标有问题
<soiamso> lemonhall: 三聚氰胺这个事那个学过食品的都知道
<myke2> lifeng: 给个说 ts=2是标准 的网址
<lifeng> myke2: ==
<nalanfeng> 有没有可以吃的东西了?
<myke2> lifeng: 我google gnu tabstop得到的是关于emacs的设置
<ofan> 昨天买的板栗饼今天就发现变质了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我学过化学。。。但是没学过食品
<soiamso> wsdjeg: bash,  汇编 , linker and loader, C, p系列
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吃嘛？
<lemonhall> ofan: 因为天气太热？
<ofan> lemonhall: 好吃..
<ofan> lemonhall: 按照说明 应该没有过期
<soiamso> lemonhall: 第一天做含氮量实验的时候，老师就说尿素，三聚氰胺
<ofan> lemonhall: 明显的 厂家加长了保质期
<myke2> soiamso: å°¿ç´ ?
<soiamso> lemonhall:  我知道这个东西起码8年了
<myke2> soiamso: H2CO3
<lifeng> myke2: http://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Formatting.html#Formatting
<Cherrot> 11.04果然很震撼……
<lifeng> myke2: -nbad -bap -nbc -bbo -bl -bli2 -bls -ncdb -nce -cp1 -cs -di2
<lifeng> -ndj -nfc1 -nfca -hnl -i2 -ip5 -lp -pcs -psl -nsc -nsob
<soiamso> myke2: 尿素，除了N2 ，氮含量最比较高的物质
<soiamso> Cherrot: 果粉羡慕吗？
<myke2> lifeng: 看不懂
<Cherrot> soiamso: 够让他们羡慕一会儿了吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好东西，就是用来骗过燃烧检测的
<lifeng> myke2: -i2就是缩进2格
<lemonhall> ofan: 我这里没卖的。。郁闷。。听上去很香
<myke2> lifeng: 是tabstop还是softtabstop?
<ofan> lemonhall: 哈哈
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不是的，用来欺骗总氮检测的。
<wzlxx> ofan: urxvt怎么弄透明的？
<Cherrot> 额……11.04把我的好多程序都删掉了啊……
<wzlxx> ofan: -fg lightgray -bg black -cr 2 -bc -tr -tint lightgray -sh 20 -fn "xft:serif:pixelsize=13" -tn rxvt -sl 65535 -sr 这个改成配置的话怎么写？
<myke2> soiamso: 一般就测含氮量的吧?
<ofan> wzlxx: man urxvt
<soiamso> myke2: 对啊
<wzlxx> ofan: 又是MAN
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好，我去嗖嗖什么叫总氮检测
<ofan> wzlxx: 我饿了 得去吃饭了..
<myke2> lifeng: 很多人都开expandtab的
<ofan> 裤衩越穿越大..
 * lemonhall 有谁知道给GNOME-TERMAIL加一个，搜索选中条目的插件么？
 * lemonhall gnome-termail我觉得几乎是完美的，就是少这个一个东西
<lifeng> myke2: -i2是用空格代替tab
<wzlxx> ofan: 好吧…
<myke2> lifeng: 那就是softtabstop咯
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 没有一个先后的顺序 么？
<lifeng> myke2: 显示效果上一样
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 按先后发给你的，p系列要看个人，
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 哦 我再看看啊 最先学习的是
<zghaia> 哈哈 ，那几只bot还在
<myke2> soiamso: 尿素我没记错话就是NH2取代H2CO3上的OH, 这和那个奶粉有什么关系?
<soiamso> wsdjeg: bash  先学简单的，然后就开始汇编了。如果不想这么深入，直接学 python，也能写出还能多东西，gnome applet 现在大部分都是python 写的. 我觉得javascript 现在越来越普及。
<wsdjeg> 先学汇编 最后才学c？ 汇编不是很难么
<soiamso> wsdjeg: C 是皮毛吧 ?
<myke2> soiamso: C++ Primer Plus 入门如何?
<soiamso> myke2: 自杀吧
<myke2> soiamso: ?
<soiamso> myke2: 入门看那书跟自杀没有区别
<myke2> soiamso: 我最近打算入门下
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 你给我的顺序 不是c排在最后么
<myke2> soiamso: ??
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 是阿
<lemonhall> soiamso: 他听不懂的
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好歹学过化学的飘过~~~~
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 高不明白 一般都是先学c在学其他的东西的
 * lemonhall 我晕。。。。。今天的LAG很严重啊。。。。。
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 那个是非CS 专业的顺序吧，
<myke2> C++ Primer Plus 不行?
<ofan> myke2: 这书适合一点基础都没有的
<wsdjeg> soiamso: 什么非cs
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 先学C吧，然后在X86汇编，然后在看SHELLCODE的那个什么溢出系列
<myke2> wsdjeg: computer science?
<ofan> myke2: 当初我就看的这本,你会点c就直接看c++ primer,或c++ programming language
<soiamso> wsdjeg: 你觉得C会写 hello world 就是懂了？学C不是学语法，学的是 cc , link, build , debug
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 懂得为什么会溢出，怎么调试段错误。。然后选个方向去写程序把。。。。
<myke2> ofan: 只会有I点点C
<myke2> ofan: 不知道fcitx的词库怎么回事
<lemonhall> soiamso: 额。。你的标准好高啊
<ofan> myke2: 那书很入门...
<ofan> myke2: 我当初没c基础 直接看的那本
<myke2> ofan: C我没正式学过
<devilken> no~~~当初在移动硬盘上安装ubuntu的时候没考虑还要虚拟XP 空间不够拉~~~
<myke2> ofan: 就看看别人代码, 然后看看一些国内的烂书
<devilken> 有没有什么方法可以不重装 扩大ubuntu占用的空间啊
<myke2> ofan: 所以代码风格很差, 而且语言稍微深入点什么都不会
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不是这样的吗？学个语法有用吗？
<myke2> devilken: ext4?
<devilken> myke2: 是啊~~
<myke2> devilken: resize2fs
<devilken> myke2: 靠这个工具可以扩容？？
<myke2> devilken: 首先你删除自己所在的分区
<jiejie> 话说有方法可以用ipv6吗？
<myke2> devilken: 然后重建
<devilken> myke2: 删除了分区。。会不会数据都丢失啊 我可不想重新折腾啊~
<jiejie> 貌似freenet6无法打开了。。。难道又封杀了被？
<myke2> devilken: 这只是动分区表而已
<myke2> devilken: 怕的话用gparted
<myke2> devilken: 我没记错的话gparted可以自动完成扩容的
<jiejie> 这没人用ipv6的？？
<devilken> myke2: 好的 我去研究下 一般都给ubuntu多少空间呢 我最初没考虑周全 就给了10G。。。
<myke2> devilken: 10G明显够的啊
<soiamso> devilken: 你用 lvm 管理
<devilken> myke2: 但是VBOX装个XP  XP也有4~5G吧？？
<Cherrot> 10.10中键盘的Win键在11.04中用什么可以代替？
<myke2> devilken: 这个可以扔外面去啊
<myke2> devilken: 比如重新建立一个分区专门放虚拟机的镜像
<myke2> devilken: 然后mount到~/vmdisk
<devilken> myke2: 我是想在虚拟硬盘上装XP哦？
<myke2> devilken: 虚拟机的镜像可以扔外面去的啊
<devilken> myke2: 也就是丢到移动硬盘的非EXT4分区上去？
<myke2> devilken: 不一定ext4, 也可以重新调整其他分区
<myke2> devilken: 只要linux能mount的就行
<soiamso> devilken: 备份，重新构建一个 lvm 管理的系统
<myke2> soiamso: 再过一阵子都可以上btrfs了lvm浮云了.
<devilken> myke2: 恩。。半懂呀 不过多谢你提供的思路 我先自己学习下
 * lemonhall 我饿了
<ofan> myke2: 写的多了就好了
<myke2> ofan: 现在我犹豫不定, 如果选择pascal的话还是少写C为好.
<ofan> myke2: 你受 Kandu 影响了吧 lol
<myke2> ofan: 本来就用pascal, 都用了9年了.
<lemonhall> myke2: .....................................
<lemonhall> myke2: 你多大啊
<ofan> myke2: 如果你打算以后搞这一行 c必学
<myke2> ofan: 但是时间问题啊
<myke2> ofan: 以后随便什么时候学都无所谓的
<ofan> myke2: 啥时间
<lemonhall> myke2: 好奇啊，你今年多大啊，用了9年的pascal
<wzlxx> 谁用过xcompmgr？
<myke2> ofan: 2个月里面要把以前学过的所有算法全部拍成C++
<myke2> ofan: 熟练
<myke2> ofan: 还要学C++
<ofan> myke2: 你oi用c++
<ofan> ?
<myke2> ofan: 一直用pascal的
<ofan> myke2: 那有啥好选择的,搞完oi再说呗
<myke2> lemonhall: 要么是8年
<ofan> myke2: 而且学多个语言又不冲突
<myke2> ofan: C++允许用STL诱惑蛮大的
<ofan> myke2: oi貌似用不太着
<myke2> ofan: 比如Dijkstra
<myke2> ofan: 还有数据结构题
<ofan> myke2: stl还有dij?
<myke2> ofan: STL有pair-heap啊
<ofan> myke2: 额..
<myke2> ofan: binary-heap作为priority queue还能写, pair-heap我觉得我写不出.
<ofan> myke2: ..
<myke2> ofan: 不过逆向思维的话他既然允许STL就说明不太可能很容易调用这里面东西的.
<wzlxx> 谁在awesome下用xcompmgr
<maucat> 我想了解下mbr,我能把我的mbr里的分区信息给贴上来吗？
<soiamso> maucat: 看 title
<maucat> soiamso: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: 在不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 在
<vic> 哎 订阅的rss 重复性新闻太多了
<pocoyo> cfy: /msg
<myke2> cfy: MaskRay明天要考试了
<vic> 还没吃饭呢 现在吃了 晚上啥时候吃啊
<maucat> 一个扇区有多少字节呀？
<vic> 10点就关门了 坑爹啊 与么那
<lemonhall> vic: 我正在吃
<vic> 一会出去吃点  顺便买盒烟
<maucat> 一个扇区是512么？这个和硬件相关还是和软件想关？
<maucat> 各位大大，求指点。
<cfy> myke2: 考什么?
<myke2> cfy: CTSC
<wzlxx> evilvte安装上之后一闪就没了是嘛回事？很怪异
<cfy> myke2: 这是什么?
<ofan> 饿昏了... 觅食中..
<myke2> cfy: 选全国5th
<wzlxx> ofan: 我这有大瓶农夫果园
<lemonhall> ofan: 我刚吃了
<cfy> myke2: ?
<lemonhall> ofan: 然后。。。。顿时来精神了
<myke2> cfy: ä½ google CTSC
<myke2> exit
<ofan> lemonhall: 我出去觅食...
<maucat> 找到了。3.5英寸高密度软盘容量＝2面×80磁道×18扇区×512字节＝1.44MB。硬盘也一样道理么？
<maucat> 那么512是软件规定的么？
 * lemonhall 有人知道怎么设置IBUS下单独某个输入法的选项么？？？现在下面那个浮动框不见了
<maucat> 都没个人？
<lemonhall> maucat: 差不多
<maucat> 每扇区512字节是软件来规定的吗？
<cuihao> maucat: 搜索搜索呗，网上资料不少
 * lemonhall 知道了。。显示语言兰
<maucat> cuihao: 看一天了。就看mbr了
<zghaia> maucat: 你准备写OS？？
<maucat> zghaia: 感兴趣，看看。
<wzlxx> evilvte安装上之后一闪就没了是嘛回事？谁能告诉我？
<zghaia> maucat: 看的哪本书，我也看过点，最近想着写个shell
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/192/192447.htm
<NoIE> 4月IE份额降至55%
<wzlxx> evilvte&&zsh有情况…
<maucat> zghaia: 没看书。就想了解下mbr而已。五一放假没事做
<zghaia> maucat:  哦 ，MBR 也不复杂，512只是当时的水平人为设定的值，要不然现在干嘛想发展GPT分区
<maucat> zghaia: 这个512是从硬件上规定的还是软件上呀
<Kandu> maucat: 未知的，看實現
<zghaia> maucat: 硬件吧，就是在第一个扇区只有512大小，也就有了这样的规定
<Kandu> maucat: 我的意思是，硬盤的實現
<maucat> zghaia: 那硬件上根本就没有扇区这种东西呵
<zghaia> 硬盘寻址是CHS 参数来移动的
<Kandu> maucat: 你 io 硬盤，硬盤會返回參數，可以看的扇區大小
<maucat> 好
<Kandu> zghaia: 現在不是了。限制太大了
<maucat> kandu为什么我tab不能补全你的名字来着
<Rothsdad> maucat: bashrc需要设置tab补全
<zghaia> Kandu: 是啊，那时以前技术水平下的规范
<zghaia> maucat: 你肯定是没有大写K，所以无法补全
<maucat> zghaia: 大写了，可能是empathy吧
<nalanfeng> :-D
<maucat> zghaia: 以前用xchat都能补
<zghaia> maucat: 我在terminal下用irssi上的
<lemonhall> Kandu: ..........
<lemonhall> 可以啊
<pointer> 话说…… 怎么看一个文件是二进制文件还是文本文件啊~
<zghaia> 难哦
<lemonhall> pointer: file xxxxx
<zghaia> 打错了
<maucat> zghaia: 等有空研究研究。放假了刚把linux装上
<Kandu> maucat: 你有興趣看看這書 <scsi 总线和 ide 接口：协议、应用和编程>
<lemonhall> pointer: file ooxx
<pointer> lemonhall 谢谢~
<maucat> Kandu 行
<zghaia> maucat: 我折腾Linux有一段时间了
<maucat> zghaia: 新手，但是我对电脑挺感兴趣
<maucat> zghaia: 见笑了，呵呵
<nalanfeng> 我也是新手,呵呵
<pointer> 啊3点了
<nalanfeng> 我在想,是不是IRC只有这一个频道是中文的?
<zghaia> maucat: 老鸟都忙着用Linux做东西。我自己只是喜欢装系统玩玩而已
<js519> 黑眼圈要多久消失，怎么快点消失
<zghaia> js519: 呃。。。。。。。。。
<pointer> nalanfeng 有其他的把
<Kandu> nalanfeng: 去 #hala 哈拉一下？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求救：换硬盘后，安装ubuntu各版本不报错，但重启均无法进入系统，电脑界面停留在黑屏及光标闪烁，不知为什么? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328844&p=2303170#p2303170 我的硬盘信息： IDE 控制器Intel(R) ICH9M/M-E Family 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 2929 硬盘驱动器Hitachi HTS725050A9A364 ATA Device (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)  ...
<lemonhall> js519: 你难道是MM？//
<maucat> zghaia: 我学的专业更是和这个牛马不相及
<lemonhall> js519: 男人在乎黑眼圈干吗？
<zghaia> js519: js519 睡眠可以解决
<pointer> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=258150 啊啊啊我……
<nalanfeng> pointer:找找看?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - "千年后"的操作系统情结
<nalanfeng> 又是机器人,天哪
<zghaia> maucat: 我专业也无关，兴趣而已
<pointer> nalanfeng,有没有arch-cn
<maucat> zghaia: 呵
<pointer> nalanfeng 只有我一个人……
<js519> 男的，下眼皮有点热，照镜子有淤血，总是突然想睡觉。我这几天总是没兴趣睡觉。满脑子都是fedora
<zghaia> 那只bot还在，:-)
<nalanfeng> pointer:它上面说,无此频道
<zghaia> js519: fedora干嘛。。。。。。。。。折腾安装还是什么
<pointerroyden> nalanfeng ,  哦……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: ...............
<pointerroyden> lemonhall, 啊怎么了？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 这个名字好像很熟。。。。。。。
<js519> 那个Rhythmbox能读取什么格式的mp3标签编码，怎么有的不乱吗有的乱，千千静听能正常显示
<pointerroyden> lemonhall, 啊这个名字的确很眼熟
<ofan> pointerroyden: 改这么长名字做甚
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不是出去觅食了么
<pointerroyden> ofan, 刚开始就是这个名字><
<ofan> lemonhall: 买了8快钱的火腿肠...
<pointerroyden> ofan,后来莫名其妙的变成pointer了于是就改回来了~
<pointerroyden> ofan,要不要再改回去……
<ofan> pointerroyden: 貌似有比你还长的
<lemonhall> ofan: 吃死你。。。8块钱的
<pointerroyden> ofan,啊那很正常~
<pointerroyden> Unable to connect to the proxy server
<pointerroyden> ....
<maucat> js519: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=97014 昨天刚解决掉
<ofan> lemonhall: 双汇的  名牌好吧...
<pointerroyden> 
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 轻松解决Rhythmbox乱码问题
<pointerroyden> testtest
<zghaia> ofan: 貌似也很熟，记得第一次进这个频道里，和ofan聊过
<^k^> pointerroyden, ....  ㍧ 
<pointerroyden> 奇怪我明明开了ssh了……
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2888639/
<ofan> zghaia: 哦?  没打见过z开头的名字
<pointerroyden> 。。。断开了啊原来
<ofan> lemonhall: 大叔 童心未泯啊...
<zghaia> 很久之前的了吧，要不要到公开的聊天记录里找找
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 这是同人把,第一张我知道是clannad里的
<lemonhall> ofan: 吃糖。。。。。
<pointerroyden> 有点想折腾e17…………
<zghaia> ofan: 果然是小孩，还吃糖
<xjdeng> 大家好，请问 kvm 虚拟机怎么访问主机的磁盘分区？
<pocoyo> xjdeng: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> zghaia: ..........
<cuihao> pocoyo难道也是机器人 - -
<ofan> zghaia: 确实...
<lemonhall> ofan: zghaia 是真傻还是假傻
<zghaia> lemonhall: 我晕
<wzlxx> evilvte跟zsh有冲突，我说这几天为啥不能启动evilvte了lol原来是我换到zsh的问题
<js519> 问题依然没有完全解决，还是存在乱码的文件，不过少了很多。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你在帝都?
<zghaia> js519: 管它乱不乱码，直接听就是了:-)
<js519> 用这个播放器自带的功能呢个改了标签，到windows下就会乱码
<lemonhall> ofan: 何以见得？
<ofan> lemonhall: 猜的...
<zghaia> js519: 这是GBK和UTF-8编码还有tag信息版本不同导致的，
<zghaia> ofan: 看lemonhall的IP 不久可以了
<ltn> 为什么我连接Freenode总是间歇性掉线
<iPino> ltn: 同样情况
<ofan> zghaia: 麻烦..
<ltn> iPino: 恐怕没办法了
<zghaia> ltn：IPv6 来连接表示很稳定
<ltn> zghaia: 表示家里没有ipv6
<ofan> pointerroyden: 初中生?
<js519> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6016946o1p0.html
<ofan> ltn: 也可以用
<ofan> js519: 震撼!!
<ltn> ofan: ?
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 啊，对了！！！！
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你是小正太啊！！！
<zghaia> 小正太。。。。。。。。。。
<NoIE> s
<jiero> 折腾e16吧。
<maucat> 每个磁道上固定的扇区，那外围磁道不是很浪费？
<zghaia> maucat: 现在的技术已经不是以前那样的了，内外磁道的扇区划分密度貌似不在是相同的
<maucat> zghaia: 但是我FDISK我的硬盘是这样的255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<maucat> zghaia: sectors是固定的63
 * wzlxx 谁用evilvte？？这个就没有一点的配置吗？比如背景前景色什么的也不能换吗？
<NoIE> 我想找一篇评测文章，
<NoIE> 关于散热器在40度室温下性能的评测文章，竟然找不到。
<zghaia> maucat: 当然现在还是大多用保守方式划分硬盘，你列的就是chs参数
<zghaia> maucat: 现在确实有技术可以做到不等划分
<ltn> 内外现在一般都是不同密度的。这样才会造成外圈性能高的现象
<maucat> zghaia: 有时我就很搞不懂这些到底是和硬件相关还是软件相关
<js519> 手工安装firefox插件，插件的目录是～./mozilla/plugins ???
<lemonhall> NoIE: 还在纠结显卡？
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 中的 fold_format 指的是哪一栏？谢谢
<NoIE> lemonhall: 刚刚在看网上的视频，然后，风扇开始轰鸣。
<zghaia> maucat: 其实不用那么纠结，不可能单纯硬件或者软件的，硬盘的读写都是硬件和系统紧密结合的
<zghaia> NoIE: flash player 在Linux几乎都这样，很容易导致CPU 占用大增
<NoIE> lemonhall: 无极2HD6850，我给￥1140，买主非要￥1170。
<NoIE> 我加到￥1150，他不卖。
<ltn> zghaia: NoIE: 我现在看youku都会间歇性卡住
<js519> 怎么延迟很厉害，突然几十条消息一起，还以为美人说话呢
<zghaia> js519: 哈哈哈我以前用IPv4的irc服务器也是这样
<lemonhall> NoIE: 邮费？
<NoIE> ltn: 国内啥时候能用上WebM？
<zghaia> ltn: 看youtube还好，高清无障碍
<NoIE> lemonhall: 什么？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 卖主非要1170？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 中关村e世界。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 奥
 * lemonhall 有人知道怎么给HOME目录加密么？装11.04的时候有个选项，我没选择，现在又要加密了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 应该是mount选项把
<js519> 还是用火狐自己打开了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 额，你出来了啊。。我刚看了CCNA的教材，真是太全面了一些。终于算是对掩码懂多了一些
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 掩码我懂阿
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我不懂。。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我才明白CIDR表示法。。。。。弱啊
<lemonhall> ofan: http://article.yeeyan.org/view/162416/191397
<lemonhall> ofan: 尼泊尔弯刀。。好吓人
<ofan> lemonhall: 拉登挂了
<iPino> ofan: 刚在推上看到
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩
<lemonhall> ofan: 终于解脱了
<iPino> 尸体照片真寒碜
 * lemonhall 对于美国人而言是一种解脱，对于他本人也是一种解脱
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛!
 * lemonhall 希望真主安拉可以原谅他
<iPino> 他死后怎麼算呢？直接升乐园，或是静候末日审判？
<pointerroyden> 啊
<pointerroyden> 大家好~
<pocoyo> pointerroyden: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pointerroyden> 本拉登？。。。、
<zghaia> pointerroyden: 刚才有人说你是小正太？？
 * lemonhall الله يبارك بقية الروح في سلام فقدت
<myke2> 总是自作自受
<pointerroyden> zghaia,啊谁
<happyaron> WebM技术上不如H264...
<pointerroyden> 在背后偷偷议论别人是不好的啊混蛋
<lemonhall> ..............
<zghaia> pointerroyden: 呃。。。。。。
<lemonhall> الله يبارك بقية الروح في سلام فقدت
<lemonhall> 娘的，WEECHAT不支持阿拉伯文啊
<iPino> happyaron: vp8要考虑便携设备啊
<zghaia> 能看到啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04无故注销 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328850&p=2303277#p2303277 看着网页ubuntu就自动注销了，有解决办法吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天水巫山 — 2011-05-02 16:02
<lemonhall> الله يبارك بقية الروح في سلام فقدت
<iPino> lemonhall: 我可以看见
<pointerroyden> zghaia ~^^
<lemonhall> 反了
<zghaia> lemonhall: 可以看到啊
<lemonhall> 阿拉伯文是右左文字。。。。
<lemonhall> 这样就是反的。。。都不出来
<happyaron> iPino: 技术上没看到任何优势
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我画靓女, 把嘴巴给画歪了
<iPino> lemonhall: ……
<happyaron> iPino: 便携也是H264技术上更好
<lemonhall> 悲剧啊，阿拉伯世界。。。。文字偏偏要反着写
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你要学阿语？
 * lemonhall 但愿真主安拉原谅他迷途的灵魂
<zghaia> lemonhall:古人不也这样吗
<zghaia> lemonhall: 。。。。。。。
<sq1> 大家好
<pocoyo> sq1: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
 * lemonhall 宗教上来说，以暴制暴只能生出更多的仇恨~~
<sq1> 我新来的
<nalanfeng> 大家好，有没有其他的中文频道了？
<pocoyo> nalanfeng: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pointerroyden>  nalanfeng,你好~
<zghaia> pocoyo: bot
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可怜的美女
<sq1> ···············
<sq1> 哪里有美女？？？？？？？
<sq1> 哦对了   问大家一个问题    我虚拟机装的ubunto咋和win7建立共享啊
<sq1> 谢谢啊
<myke2> sq1: 是vbox吗
<sq1> 是
<myke2> sq1: 虚拟机设置里面有共享设置的啊
<zghaia> sql：不建议虚拟机上玩Linux
<sq1> 在虚拟机里面找不到········
<sq1> 第一次用······
<sq1> 呵呵
<myke2> sq1: vbox中有提示的
<zghaia> google
<zghaia> 之
<sq1> ··········
<sq1> 小的
<sq1> 晓得
<sq1> è°¢
<myke2> sq1: 数据空间 -> 固定分配, 点右边那个+
<zghaia> sql：这些问题绝对不是你首先发现，仅仅是软件的使用，参考文档或者搜索引擎足以解决
<sq1> 额····
<sq1> 谢谢大家
<sq1> 用的ubunto11
<sq1> 还不是很会啊
 * Cherrot 唉 升级后JDK还要自己装……坑爹啊
<sq1> 就装他就用了很久看来还要很久的磨合啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: pocoyo 整天发的那个桌面培训，11.04有没有？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没有
 * lemonhall 我看消息说11.10就要引进GNOME3了。。。这么一来。。。。。。我看UNITY要悲剧
<myke2> happyaron: 高考考好了?
<sq1> 3d肉的资源谁又
<sq1> 谁有
<sq1> 3d蒲团的资源谁有哦
<sq1> 3DROUPUTUAN的资源谁有············
<zghaia> flush
<myke2> ofan: 熟悉gdb吗
<zghaia> flush
<blueghost> sq1:) 看那个干嘛, 你拜 lemonhall 为师 还实际, 仨月 40 个
<sq1> ··················
<sq1> 我是幼狼·····
<zghaia> sql:你可能还不知道，这个频道，所有的聊天记录都是公开的
<sq1> ···········································
<blueghost> sq1:) 不到3天一个
<happyaron> myke2: 还一个月
<sq1> 什么？
<ofan> myke2: 不太熟..
<myke2> ofan: 我现在忽然想到其实gdb也很重要
<ofan> myke2: 只会基本命令
<blueghost> sq1:) 也有可能 3~5 P
<ofan> myke2: 还好,我更喜欢ide的调试器
<myke2> ofan: noi是用linux
<sq1> ？？？？？？？
<ofan> myke2: 奥
<lemonhall> myke2: http://www.upsdn.net/html/2006-11/775.html
<sq1> 我是处男我可耻，我为国家浪费纸
<sq1> 3~5p是不可能了
<blueghost> sq1:) sq1 幼狼 总要 长大 的嘛. 跟着 lemonhall 一起
<lemonhall> myke2: 我只是为了解决段错误。。。才用GDB
<myke2> lemonhall: 段错误不是r一下就知道了......
<blueghost> sq1:) 你和 lemonhall 就有可能啊
<sq1> ？
<sq1> 真的？
<blueghost> sq1:) 俩男仨女不就 5p 了嘛
<sq1> ·················
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧，其实我是ECLIPSE派。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给你介绍了 徒弟
<sq1> 4男1女也5p·······
<sq1> 但是我还是喜欢4女1男
<blueghost> sq1:) 你和 lemonhall 只俩男啊.
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........
<blueghost> sq1:) 现在你还没有能力, 先跟着 lemonhall 这个现代 西门庆
<sq1> 我喜欢一个人默默的···············
<lemonhall> blueghost: .........................
<sq1> 哦！！！！！！
<sq1> 拜师······
<blueghost> sq1:) 等你出师 了 就可为所欲为, 现在先 拜 lemonhall 作为老师先
<sq1> lemonhall哥
<lemonhall> sq1: 听他胡扯。。。。和女人厮混有毛好学的
<sq1> 更你混了
<lemonhall> sq1: .................
<sq1> 跟你混了
<nalanfeng> 围观，果断
<nalanfeng> 围观
<sq1> ················
<lemonhall> ofan: 我也觉得ECLIPSE更好用一些。。。。
<sq1> 一起好了····
<sq1> lemonhall哥·······
<sq1> 别不理我····
<sq1> 拜师····
<blueghost> sq1:) 我们还是先观摩一下 lemonhall 的 教学示范.
<sq1> 纳兰也一
<lemonhall> sq1: .........................
<sq1> 其
 * blueghost 围观中
<sq1> 好
<sq1> 有教程么
<blueghost> sq1:) 问你师傅
<sq1> 文字的就算了
<sq1> 你是2师傅
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛!
<sq1> 2位师傅
<blueghost> sq1:) 我是你师哥. 我也没出师呢
<sq1> ········
<nalanfeng> 8-)
<sq1> 师哥······
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 师傅
<sq1> 我要教程
<blueghost> sq1:) 我也要啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 这是越理越上脸。。。。干脆不理
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 师傅, 教程,我要视频的
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<ofan> ...
<blueghost> 我还是画歪嘴美女去
<sq1> 师哥别把师傅吓跑了
<sq1> 我是诚心的幼狼
<blueghost> sq1:) 那我去画歪嘴美女去
<blueghost> 好的
<sq1> 哎呀·······3d肉的资源我搞到了
<nalanfeng> Fedora-14-i686-Live-Desktop
<sq1> 刚下完还行
<sq1> 谁要
<nalanfeng> 刚刚我安装了 Fedora-14-i686-Live-Desktop 不是很了解，ofan，你给我讲讲
<ofan> nalanfeng: 没用过fedora..
<nalanfeng> 不会吧
<nalanfeng> 大家都用ubuntu？
<sq1> 是不是在真机装的和虚拟机装的不一样啊
<pointerroyden> nalanfeng,在用arch~
<sq1> 我虚拟机装的和真机装的差别很大的
<nalanfeng> ofan：那个IRC里有没有别的中文频道，或者说有没有人去别的频道与外国人做沟通呢？
<sq1> 安装失误么？
<nalanfeng> IRC里有没有别的中文频道，或者说有没有人去别的频道与外国人做沟通呢？
<jiero> 哦。中文IRC频道么。很少很少的。
<lu> fedora-zh可以去看看，但人真的很少
<nalanfeng> 好 我去瞅瞅
<vic> 就是ub的中文频道人气好
<nalanfeng> fedora-zh  无此频道
<sq1> ubunto是不是在真机装的和虚拟机装的不一样啊
<lu> #fedora-zh 我就在里面啊，不会吧
<nalanfeng> lu:刚刚少打了一个#号
<zghaia> 中文用户，几乎都进ubuntu—cn
<jiero> 所以这里聚集了一堆不用Ubuntu的中文用户。
<nalanfeng> 原来如此  中国人怎么用的这么少呢？
<lenovo_Arch> 都是Linux何必分得那么清
<zghaia> jiero: 没什么，Linux间是共性的，而且irc是开放的
<ofan> nalanfeng: 有的,我挂着#English
<jiero> 为啥呢。首先一般用Linux都是要有一定英文水平的。。。
<jiero> 了当的说是不讨厌用英语
<vic> 我英语可差了 可差了
<nalanfeng> 英语虽然不好，但是计算机上的英语倒是会一些
<nalanfeng> 我是在想中国怎么这么少的人在用IRC
<zghaia> jiero: 嗯，很多技术上的东西，都是英文的，而且外国人用Linux比我们熟，或者说N 多Linux发行版都是外国，自然就需要英语了
<ofan> nalanfeng: 去问麻花疼
<zghaia> ofan: :-)
<zghaia> 菊花teng
<lemonhall> ofan: ENGLISH频道？
<lemonhall> ofan: 那是干什么的？
<zghaia> lemonhall: 你进去不就知道了
<ofan> lemonhall: 交流英语的
<nalanfeng> 真是的，以往我一直想去内地看看，现在我却想去国外看看，人家是怎么生活的，人家为什么会写出那么精致的程序，去看看人家的发展水平，去看看人家的历程
<lemonhall> 刚进去了。挂着好了
<jiero> lol nalanfeng你是台湾的？
<nalanfeng> 不是
<zghaia> jiero: 你也跑过去#english了？？
<jiero> en
<Rothsdad> `test
<^k^> Rothsdad, ....  ㍨ 
<cuihao> Display managers 和 Login managers 有啥不同？
<nalanfeng> google一下？
<zghaia> 显示和登录，你说有什么不同
<jtshs256> alias
<cuihao> “Login Manager (aka. display manager)”  我猜是没啥不同了
<Rothsdad> cuihao: 前者应该是wm吧(我感觉),后者是类似gdm或kdm的登录管理器
<jtshs256> 一个东西……
<cuihao> GDM： Gnome Display Manager (a reimplementation of xdm)
<jtshs256> A display manager, or login manager, is a graphical interface screen that is displayed at the end of the boot process in place of the default shell.
<cuihao> slim: Desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11
<ltn> 一般叫Display Manager的东西，我觉得叫Login Manager更合适点…… 实在想不出真正的Login Manager能有啥不同
<Rothsdad> cuihao: 看来是一个东西两种叫法
<cuihao> 于是导致中文有人翻译成“显示管理器”，有人翻译成“登陆管理器”
<zghaia> 呃 还有这么复杂的问题
<jtshs256> cuihao: 同感……
<zghaia> cuihao：看来信达雅没达到
<blueghost> 拉登死了
<Rothsdad> ...
<YoY> 问个白痴的问题
<YoY> fcitx怎么添加五笔？
<myke2> 请问gdb中trace是干什么的
<blueghost> 唱红打黑
<myke2> 请问gdb中trace干嘛的
<cuihao> Set a tracepoint at specified line or function.
<ImN> protoess
<myke2> 是否有gdb的手册的中文版本?
<myke2> gdb好强大啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 安装gnome3出现以下问题？请帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328861&p=2303418#p2303418 安装gnome3出现以下问题？请帮忙！ W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gn ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanghg — 2011-05-02 17:05
<lemonhall> myke2: 基本所有的IDE只是它的前端罢了。。当然强大
<myke2> lemonhall: 问题用不来
 * Cherrot 刚刚发现，原来源里连JDK都么有啊
<myke2> cuihao: 能否简述如何用?
<myke2> cuihao: 例如tr MYFUNC
<myke2> cuihao: 然后?
<myke2> cuihao: 什么tfind什么的
<myke2> cuihao: 还有actions
<cuihao> myke2: help trace看看吧
<ofan> myke2: DDD很强大
<myke2> cuihao: 我在看gnu官方的, 完全看不懂
<zghaia> myke2: 看那个干嘛
<myke2> cuihao: 我最好要着个实例
<myke2> zghaia: ?
<myke2> ofan: trace什么意思我还没明白, 好像是收集数据的
<lemonhall> myke2: 我劝你放弃官方手册
<lemonhall> myke2: 去找一本调试实例去看看
<myke2> lemonhall: 你先解释trace的意思
<ofan> 一直看手册的路过...
<lemonhall> myke2: http://book.douban.com/subject/3228884/
<cuihao> 我知道backtrace - -
<lemonhall> myke2: 我不知道，我从不直接用DDB
<lemonhall> myke2: 我不知道，我从不直接用GDB
<myke2> lemonhall: 不知道, 你搞什么呢
<myke2> cuihao: bt我也知道
<myke2> cuihao: 只是一个显示功能罢了
<ofan> 谁要是能破解reCAPTCHA.. 绝对能拿诺贝尔奖...
<myke2> cuihao: tr看上去好像有采集信息的功能
<lemonhall> ofan: 那东西还需要破解？
<ofan> lemonhall: 自动识别
<lemonhall> ofan: 根本就不需要破解。。。。100美元翻译一万条。。。。。。
<jiero> display manager...
<ofan> lemonhall: 毛翻译...
<lemonhall> ofan: 便宜到压根就懒得去破解它的程度
<lemonhall> ofan: 给印度人100美元，就可以搞定1万条的识别。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 任何CAPTCHA都无力抵挡这种恐怖的破解方式
<ofan> lemonhall: ...不可能的,recaptcha人识别都很困难
<lemonhall> ofan: 有毛不可能的，CAPTCHA就是给人看的。。。人都看不懂，那它就失去意义了。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 问题就不是给人看的....
<lemonhall> ofan: reCAPTCHA不就是个验证码么，最后都是用这种方式破解的。人肉上~~~
<ofan> lemonhall: ...recaptcha人识别都很困难,经常要2遍才行
<bjshdq> 求助：如何实现我在终端下每输入一个字符，它就能播放我指定的存着“啪啪啪啪”的打字声的文件
<iol> bjshdq: 好高端
<cuihao> ...
<ltn> bjshdq: 购买一把机械键盘。
<bjshdq> 。。。想写个终端小游戏，有音效好玩。。
<bjshdq> 。。。。。。。。。。
<bjshdq> 那如果我想实现一段字幕，没出一个字就放一下那个声音呢？用cout好麻烦啊
<ltn> bjshdq: 我乱说的……
<bjshdq> 哈哈哈，当然知道了
<bjshdq> 有神马好办法吗？
<Desp_rado> 编一个多线程的？...
<bjshdq> 能具体解释一下吗
<Desp_rado> 编一个线程统计输入的字母 每加一个就播放一次音乐 - -
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<bjshdq> 单线程的话，有没有比较好的方法啊？比如有一句话 "abc"，想在终端中每200ms显示一个词。
<bjshdq> 然后播放一个”啪“
<bjshdq> 显示a
<lemonhall> ofan: 为毛我看不下去手册。。MAN。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 尤其是MAN。。简直都是天书
<bjshdq> 显示a 延时200ms 放”啪“ 显示b 延时200ms 放”啪“ 显示c 延时200ms 放”啪“  这。。能写死。。
<Desp_rado> - - 没编过什么程序 还真不知道了...
<bjshdq> 愁啊
<cuihao> 话说，我用蜂鸣器写过黄河大合唱的程序 = =
<bjshdq> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<fennng> cuihao: 厉害
<fennng> cuihao: 估计很难听
<bjshdq> 求录音
<cuihao> TurboPascal写的，反正能听出来，不过有的机器放得很快，有得很慢……
<cuihao> 源代码还有，应该是扔到被墙的博客了
<Desp_rado> 强...
<cuihao> 咦？怎么都掉了
<lemonhall> ofan: 已经被破解了。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 破解啥
<lemonhall> ofan: 不过有点偷懒啊。。。这方法
<lemonhall> ofan: OCR+数据库。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ocr能识别?
<lemonhall> ofan: 识别率还行。。。超过60%，一般都可以认为是被破解了
<lemonhall> ofan: 刚看完的报道和讨论贴
<ofan> lemonhall: 哪里  我看看
<lemonhall> ofan: reCAPTCHA crack第一个应该就是
<emacsyin> 请问，我的zip文件为何到windows下就是乱码了
<cuihao> zip不记录编码
<cuihao> windows下的ZIP到了Linux也是乱码
<cuihao> 还是locale问题
<Desp_rado> 完整的做一遍LFS大概多长时间啊？
<lemonhall> ofan: 太恶心了，完全是在混淆系统。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不可能的,60%的估计是别的类型的验证码,recaptcha基本不可能
<myke2> cuihao: gdb竟然支持break之后自动做某个事情
<ofan> lemonhall: http://www.google.com/recaptcha/security
<lemonhall> ofan: 没啥，我看错了，没有破解，是在混淆系统。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 不过说实话，这类系统真的没有特别去一一破解的必要
<ofan> lemonhall: 还搜到几个说雇佣中国人人肉破解
<lemonhall> ofan: 没，下面提到的那个方法更高明
<lemonhall> ofan: 给你放A图片，放之前要求你填写验证码。。。。
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛!
<lemonhall> ofan: 说实话。。。。。我觉得这东西用数据库也可以暴力破解
<lemonhall> ofan: 英文的单词量是多少？
<ofan> lemonhall: 会被封ip
<lemonhall> ofan: 有1000万没有？
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是暴力破它。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 有的不是英语单词
<lemonhall> ofan: 它出现的单词扭曲是随即的么？
<lemonhall> ofan: 随机的就更麻烦了
<ofan> lemonhall: ...必须随即
<lemonhall> ofan: 比如ofan它出现N个随即扭曲的形状。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 那就比较难破解了。。。算了
<ofan> lemonhall: ..
<lemonhall> ofan: 交给色情的大叔和印度人就好了。。。这类系统没有去一一破解的必要。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: - -
<ofan> lemonhall: 本来就是想吐槽下太难认了
<lemonhall> ofan: 不，我是真的很认真的研究过怎么破解这个。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 因为。。。之前想发垃圾信息来着
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 怎样备份ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328872&p=2303512#p2303512 我有一个500G的硬盘，上面装了ubuntu系统。现在想做一个镜像，请问各位用什么软件好一些，是全硬盘备份还是只需要备份/和/boot，就行了？刚接触ubuntu，菜鸟一个，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zmewap — 2011-05-02 17:55
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 最后发觉贝叶斯算法太聪明了。。。加上这个验证码。。。成本有点高。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 就算了
<lemonhall> ofan: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYwNTU2MzMy.html
<lemonhall> ofan: 意义不明
 * edison0354 累啊……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 大叔早
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<Guest59660> edison0354: 发现少个工具.风扇拆不下来.....
<edison0354> Guest59660: 你是cfy？
<lemonhall> Guest59660: ..........
<lemonhall> cfy: 你已经开始拆电脑了啊。。为了一个死机问题
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.
<myke2> cuihao: 搞了半天, The tracepoint facility is currently available only for remote targets.
<cfy> lemonhall: 不是啊.风扇问题.估计
<myke2> cfy: 善用gdb吗
<cfy> myke2: 不会用
<lemonhall> cfy: 笔记本是吧
<lemonhall> cfy: 是不太好拆
<cfy> lemonhall: 是
<cfy> lemonhall: 貌似x200的非常不好拆...
<cfy> lemonhall: 风扇竟然是在最后拆的...
<cfy> 狗屎的x200.....
<cfy> lemonhall: edison0354: 还少一种工具....还是等到暑假再搞好了.现在先800MHz用着....还好是debian...
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<pointerroyden> 啊刚才成功让某比我小一岁的孩子去参加noi了……
<myke2> cfy: 现在我机子也很热
<cfy> myke2: sensors看下
<myke2> cfy: +57
<cfy> myke2: 这还热啊
<myke2> cfy: crit = 103
<cfy> myke2: 不过我现在是44+
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<cfy> myke2: crit是啥意思?是极限温度么?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你对我点点干吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 点错了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<cfy> myke2: 如果频率调到2.2Ghz,直接80.....
<myke2> cfy: 有时候还会忽然风扇狂转
<cfy> myke2: 该清理了....
<myke2> cfy: 我933MHz
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求你妹
<myke2> cfy: 不是, 譬如我跑虚拟机
<cfy> myke2: 目前?
<lemonhall> cfy: 怎么看传感器？。。。内核需要支持？
<myke2> cfy: 恩, 933MHz, 是最低的
<cfy> lemonhall: 不知道.直接sensors啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 对, 需要内核支持
<myke2> cfy: 要内核驱动的
<cfy> myke2: 限制一下好了.我直接powersave了.
<cfy> lemonhall: thinkpad表示无压力.....
<myke2> cfy: 我conservative
<myke2> cfy: 不是, 比如虚拟机开了
<cfy> myke2: 那还不如ondemand
<myke2> cfy: 然后转起来了
<myke2> cfy: 关掉, 还不停
<myke2> cfy: 怎么会呢
<cfy> myke2: conservative貌似会一下跳到最高频率
<SingRedFighBlack> 本拉登死了
<cfy> myke2: 而.ondemand则是需要多少,跳到多少的.
<myke2> cfy: 哦,这样啊
<myke2> cfy: 你确定?
<cfy> myke2: 你可以用cpufreq-info看下.
<alpha080> 我确定...
<cfy> alpha080: good:)
<myke2> cfy: 我记得以前配置内核的时候
<myke2> cfy: 算了, 还是换ondemand, 反正conservative那个torvalds不推荐的
<cfy> myke2: linus?
<qingshan1979> :-S
<cfy> myke2: debian默认就是ondemand.我现在是powersave...自从热保护3次以后.....
<qingshan1979> fdj:jfkdls
<cfy> 不过也没下结论.不过估计是过热保护了...
<lemonhall> cfy: 其实我也无所谓，反正台式机。。不玩游戏的情况下温度很低
<cfy> lemonhall: 你台式啊......
<cfy> lemonhall: 买笔记本真没用...
<cfy> 要说带起来方便.我还不如两太台式....带硬盘呢...
<lemonhall> cfy: 笔记本。。。也不高啊。。默认800MH
<lemonhall> cfy: 有用的，上网本很给力的。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 2000多的上网本。。。携带方便，下次买MAC MINI。。这样比较容易打理。。。。。
<myke2> cfy: 恩, 他评价说If doubt, say N, 但是我当时Y
<cfy> lemonhall: 上网就是浪费生命啊....
<cfy> myke2: ?
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 现在一块希捷1TB的硬盘多少钱？
<cfy> lemonhall: mac mini几钱啊
<lemonhall> cfy: 你现在就在上网啊
<cfy> lemonhall: 所以我在浪费时间...
<myke2> cfy: 我重启看下
<cfy> lemonhall: 有没有单板可以接外接键盘的.?
<cfy> lemonhall: 知道什么单板可以接外接键盘的.?
<cfy> lemonhall: 难道mac mini不用清理?
<cfy> 平板
<SingRedFighBlack> 薄熙来要求党员"菩萨心肠"
<emacsyin> cuihao: 那要怎么才能正常？
<SingRedFighBlack> emacsyin:) 唱红打黑就行
<SingRedFighBlack> \另一方面，是要求党员干部如“菩萨”那样，超凡脱俗、无欲无求，看破尘世、看淡名利、看轻权贵，始终做为人民服务的“清道夫”和共产主义的“布道者”，不求名垂青史，但求奉献社会，在人民群众心目中树立清洁、纯洁、廉洁的形象，让人民群众发自内心地敬重党员干部、拥护党委政府。
<cuihao> emacsyin: 不用zip，用tar、gzip、bz2什么的
<myke2> cuihao: SBT能做段维护吗?
<SingRedFighBlack> 新华快评：让“醉驾入刑”助推社会和谐
<SingRedFighBlack> 如果官员 醉驾呢, 会不会刑不上大夫
<ofan> SingRedFighBlack: 名字最长的
<myke2> pointerroyden: 你们参加noi还能让的?
<cuihao> myke2: 额，貌似不行
<emacsyin> cuihao: 那winzip是否支持别的格式阿，用rar格式压缩行不？
<cuihao> emacsyin: 没用过winzip
<myke2> emacsyin: windows下用7-Zip
<SingRedFighBlack> ofan:)
<ofan> SingRedFighBlack: blueghost?
<SingRedFighBlack> ofan:) 我在 长红歌
<pointerroyden> myke2, 啊……
<pointerroyden> myke2, 额我也不知道怎么说
<myke2> pointerroyden: 高手也.
<SingRedFighBlack> ofan:) ???? 应该是 redghost
<ofan> SingRedFighBlack: 大酥...
<SingRedFighBlack> ofan:)
<SingRedFighBlack> 关于“唱红”，有些人攻击我们是不是在搞“极左”？这是一种误解。难道我们当代人就只能谈论一些与商品市场、谈情说爱相关的东西吗？谈点理想、信念，讲点英烈先贤，就“左”了，就“文革”了？
<pointerroyden> myke2, 怎么了……
<myke2> SingRedFighBlack: 你怎么天天发
<pointerroyden> myke2, 肯定会在考场引起轰动的嗯~
<SingRedFighBlack> myke2:) 我天天唱红歌呢
<myke2> SingRedFighBlack: 你要唱在小区唱, 不要在IRC唱好吧
<pointerroyden> 话说…… perl有没有像python那样的控制台的东西？
<SingRedFighBlack> myke2:) 我要将伟大的共产主义遍布 irc, 将红歌撒向人间
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> ubuntu11.04真讨厌
<pointerroyden> wujie,怎么了
<myke2> pointerroyden: 為什麼会轰动呢......
<pointerroyden> myke2, 13岁，而且是女僧……
<wujie> 界面很封闭，很多应有的特效都成了鸡肋
<wujie> 女僧？
<myke2> pointerroyden: 考试谁有空关心这么多?
<ofan> pointerroyden: 你是女生?
<pointerroyden> myke2, 啊我13碎的时候也去过一次……
<wujie> 女女？
<pointerroyden> ofan,wujie,我是说别人。。
<wujie> 谁啊
<ofan> pointerroyden: 是女僧?
<myke2> pointerroyden: 膜拜神牛
<myke2> pointerroyden: 13岁就能参加noi
<wujie> 女僧就是尼姑了？
<pointerroyden> ofan, 啊，是
<pointerroyden> wujie,谐音啊谐音。。
<ofan> pointerroyden: ä½ ?
<pointerroyden> ofan,是别人！！！！
<wujie> 知道了，女女啊
<pointerroyden> myke2, 啊……额
<wujie> 13岁了？
<wujie> 真特别
<ofan> wujie: 你想说啥
<cuihao> 膜拜神牛
<wujie> 13岁啊，
<myke2> pointerroyden: 结果呢? 参加年底的WC?
<Desp_rado> 有做过LFS的么？
<pointerroyden> myke2,她说要去报名…… 还没去考呢
<wujie> 13过去期待25，25过去迎来38
<myke2> pointerroyden: 我说你
<ofan> wujie: 什么说法
 * cfy afk
<pointerroyden> myke2, 啊考完了，进复赛了……
<cfy> lemonhall: 走了....看书去:)
<myke2> pointerroyden: 什么复赛? 我不懂的
<pointerroyden> myke2,就是复赛……还是什么赛来这……我忘了……
<pointerroyden> myke2,但是我没去参加…… 因为我不知道……
<snowtown86> 11.04怎么样
<wujie> 不好
<myke2> 什么不好
<wujie> 非常封闭
<snowtown86> 为啥
<myke2> 怎么封闭呢
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 现在的尼姑都那么 高科技?
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 你吃斋 了吗
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack, 啊？。
<wujie> 特效没了，兼容度也差，差得要命
<pointerroyden> wujie,换成compiz就好了把……
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • libfetion和openfetion到底谁在用着谁的图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328885&p=2303648#p2303648 看到在软件中心中openfetion用的图标跟libfetion的图标是一样的。安装过后的快捷方式也是一样的。 只有在启动之后在系统托盘和“关于openfetion”的说明中两者图标不一样。 他们两个到底谁在用着谁的图标？ ...
<Desp_rado> 可以换回gnome界面的
<myke2> wujie: 你说什么? Desktop Environment?
<snowtown86> 有用arch且是ati卡的吗
<ofan> snowtown86: 有
<SingRedFighBlack> wujie:) 和我一样,用 e17
<wujie> 没用，反而连桌面都进不了
<myke2> sn
<js519> 有
<SingRedFighBlack> wujie:) 和我一样,用 e17
<ofan> snowtown86: 鄙人用的ati卡+arch
<myke2> snowtown86: 然后?
<wujie> e17？
<snowtown86> 用的ati官方驱动
<snowtown86> ？
<wujie> 用linuxmit11
<SingRedFighBlack> wujie:) 对啊,绝对比 unity 好看
<myke2> snowtown86: 开源驱动
<cuihao> 我怎么觉得今天IRC这么卡 =，=
<ofan> snowtown86: aur里的 catalyst-utils
<js519> 今天IRC的确很卡
<wujie> linuxmint11用gnome3了
<snowtown86> myke2: 那样太热吧
<myke2> snowtown86: 不怎么样
<snowtown86> ofan 热不热 卡
<SingRedFighBlack> js519:) 被我搞的 这 irc 快要被屏蔽了
<myke2> ofan: 闭源驱动有没有kms?
<ofan> snowtown86: 不热
<ofan> myke2: 不支持kms
<lemonhall> .....................................................
<wujie> ubuntu11.10还是用11.04的桌面，鄙视啊
<js519> 4月30号晚上我都找不到这个频道，整个freenode伺服器上只能找到7个频道
<snowtown86> 我的是hd4330
<ofan> lemonhall: 啃火腿肠中....
<snowtown86> 你们的呢
<ofan> snowtown86: hd3470
<wujie> 我用永中office了，真棒，
<lemonhall> ofan: .............
<ofan> wujie: linux版?
<myke2> ofan + 1100
<wujie> 恩
<snowtown86> ofan 相近的吧  笔记本的
<lemonhall> ofan: 8快钱有几斤？
<lemonhall> wujie: 永中破产了。。真帮
<js519> 你那火腿肠怎么还没吃完
<ofan> lemonhall: 270g
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 你的点好多啊
<wujie> 非常好用，永中科技不是永中软件
<SingRedFighBlack> 他们认为内地新移民不仅分摊社会福利、抢占工作机会，而且还带来了不良的社会习气，比如自私自利、贪污受贿等等。
<ofan> js519: 9支装
<SingRedFighBlack> 我们给香港人的印象 真差 啊
<ofan> wujie: 源里有?
<snowtown86> ofan 请教，kms到底是个啥东东，
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: ................
<js519> 这里没几个香港人吧
<cuihao> xchat的延迟达到几十秒，怎么破？
<lemonhall> ofan: 这。。。
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 不是我说的, 网上的香港人的说法
<lemonhall> ofan: myke2 edison0354 他是blue吧？？？？？？？？？？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 谁？
<myke2> lemonhall: y
<SingRedFighBlack> 南方周末引用香港人的看法
<emacsyin> myke2: 可以解压缩rar的把
<js519> 这里是简体的。 用ChatZilla取代XChat！
<myke2> emacsyin: 7-zip for windows几乎全能
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你看他信息嘛
<lemonhall> edison0354: 基本不用，语气就像
<js519> 不都是10支的吗？你在哪里买的9只的。
<myke2> edison0354: 真怀疑有一天freenode会被fwed
<ofan> snowtown86: kernel mode setting http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/KernelModesetting
<cuihao> =。= 我怎么觉得今天的IRC上句不接下句的……
<ofan> lemonhall: 他必须是...
<emacsyin> myke2: linux下压缩成rar格式，在windows下会乱码不？
<lemonhall> myke2: 不用怀疑。。。过两天就的翻墙上FREENODE了
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<vic> a卡和i卡的性能对比怎么样？
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 为何要翻墙了
<lemonhall> emacsyin: 应该会，LINUX是UTF，WIN下是GB
<ofan> vic: intel的是集成显卡
<vic> 打错了 是N卡
<wujie> A卡没N卡强
<cuihao> Linux下能压RAR？
<wujie> 能
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 难道就没有直接压缩后到那变解压不乱码的吗
<wujie> 下7Z
<wujie> 7z
<emacsyin> cuihao: 不是有unrar吗，源里有你试试
<myke2> emacsyin: unrar不能压缩吧
<js519> 急什么，几年前才60周年，一个政权在怎么样野撑得过百年。
<wujie> 这直接用终端啊
<emacsyin> myke2: 还有rar阿，成对的，源里有
<cuihao> 我就是不知道unrar能不能压缩
<wujie> unrar name.rar
<js519> p7z for linux
<myke2> emacsyin: 干嘛要用rar呢
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 怎么这么有空. 不赶紧陪黑丝袜. 别让他飞了
<js519> unrar是解压的，不是打包的
<js519> windows下的unrar也是解压的
<ofan> 不能压缩
<cuihao> 感觉tar、gzip、bz2都不会乱码吧
<emacsyin> myke2: windows下解压缩方便阿
<myke2> emacsyin: 如果你单个文件压缩, 不需要这些的, 直接gzip就ok
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack:飞就飞了。。。这么简单就飞了，就不是我的。。干吗操心
<wujie> 有命令
<myke2> emacsyin: windows下用7-Zip解压
<wujie> win看不到ext
<vic> 现在A卡的驱动怎么样？
<wujie> 压不了tar。gz
<Desp_rado> u盘用什么文件系统好啊...求助
<lemonhall> Desp_rado: fat
<wujie> A卡不行啊
<js519> FAT32 ，可以安装slax
<wujie> 用N卡
<cuihao> Desp_rado: FAT32
<lemonhall> Desp_rado: fat32
<myke2> vic: 不错, 还没怎么出问题
<emacsyin> myke2: gzip怕那边不能解压缩阿
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 你又不想想你几岁了, 飞了还有下一个吗
<emacsyin> myke2: 不是单个文件，是文件夹
<js519> U盘格式化成FAT32，安装slax linux 。很好用。
<emacsyin> myke2: 很多文件的
<Desp_rado> 8gb的u盘
<wujie> unzip name.zip
<myke2> emacsyin: 那用7z试试
<pointerroyden> 话说…… perl有没有类似python那样的控制台啊
<myke2> emacsyin: 或者tar cf
<ofan> wujie: a卡也行
<cuihao> emacsyin： 那边用啥压缩软件？WInRAR绝对支持gz吧
<emacsyin> cuihao: 那我就用gz格式了
<emacsyin> cuihao: 谢谢
<ofan> gz一般都支持
<wujie> A卡没N卡吃香
<pointerroyden> 没人理我么……
<wujie> 驱动少的可怜
<js519> zip 干嘛不用，用LZMA压缩算法压成zip格式的。
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 女人我基本不愁。。。。
<SingRedFighBlack> 原来 房价 并不是 要下跌,只是控制涨价不能抄10%
<emacsyin> cuihao: windows那边一般都用winrar解压缩，我没办法，别人不太会 装哪些解压缩文件，而且为了我一个压缩包就让人家去整个软件，我也不好意思，那边是领导
<ofan> lemonhall: ...求妹子
<ofan> wujie: 有驱动
<wujie> 用终端可以加参数
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<vic> pointerroyden: 貌似没有 我也想知道
<myke2> cuihao: U盘用btrfs
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 只要不是大美女，我基本都能搞定
<wujie> 哦
<Desp_rado> 用fat32就是不能装个神马dvd镜像之类的 郁闷...
<pointerroyden> vic,好吧……自己写一个~
<emacsyin> cuihao: 你说的gz是tar.gz吗
<wujie> 你搞不定我
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求你妹
<myke2> emacsyin: 其实你可以搞好之后在windows上测试下
<lemonhall> ofan: 你快去米国。。。。男人有钱有事业才是真的
<vic> pointerroyden: 高手啊
<myke2> emacsyin: 这样检查才行
<ofan> wujie: 你是妹子?
<pointerroyden> vic, 我想而已……
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<wujie> 你个傻x,叫姐姐
<vic> pointerroyden: 。。。。。。
<edison0354> wujie: ……
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 别太 淡定了. 现在你还剩一些雄风, 再不抓住 这最后的尾巴, 过了30 就没女人 看你了
<emacsyin> myke2: 我知道
<wujie> 我22了
<emacsyin> cuihao: 你说的gz格式似乎没有单独的file.gz压缩格式哦
<js519> 那个古天乐还是单身？
<ofan> wujie: 哇...
<pointerroyden> vic 给个思路把…… 怎么写……
<Desp_rado> pointerroyden: 还真没见过...前些天买了本perl的书 发现不大好上手 结果转战python了
<js519> 我小时候就看到她的宠物奇缘那个电视剧
<cuihao> 妈呀，又开始大规模延迟...
<ofan> wujie走了?
<pointerroyden> Desp_rado 嗯嗯
<vic> pointerroyden: 我也不知道啊
<cuihao> emacsyin: 打tar包吧，gz什么的需要先打包在压缩
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 写什么
<ofan> wujie?
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 要编程吗
<js519> 什么语言写动态网站速度快啊，高负载啊。
<emacsyin> cuihao: tar包winrar能直接解吗？
<ofan> js519: php/python
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack 写一个perl的控制台 像python那样的
<cuihao> emacsyin: 能
<Desp_rado> 一下刷出一篇...有一种看剧本的感觉
<emacsyin> cuihao: 谢谢了，那就这个了
<zghaia> Desp_rado: 你会习惯的
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 好的, 用什么写. gui? cli?
<js519> php没几个学校教，自学没耐性
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) perl 有没有 其它语言 的绑定
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,cli
<vic> pointerroyden: psh 你去试试
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) perl 有没有 其它语言 的绑定
<pointerroyden> vic,psh 哦 谢谢
<ofan> SingRedFighBlack: 有c
<vic> pointerroyden: 或者 perl -de 0
<SingRedFighBlack> ofan:) 那应该很简单 啊
<js519> 些bash脚本，su -c 'commad' 后要不要exit ？？
<pointerroyden> vic,嗯嗯谢谢你~
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 你是想一条一条语句 执行吗
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,对啊对啊
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 那样,貌似需要一些预处理啊.
<pointerroyden> 啊psh的源码可以看看~
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,perl没有预处理把……
<ofan> js519: command里不用包含exit
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 我是说你自己要一些预处理, 至少 要知道 什么时候开始执行吧
<cuihao> “perl -de 0” 这个算是控制台吗 - -
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack, 不是那个…… 我是说…… 输入一条一句执行一条……
<eros> hi~
<^k^> eros, 好  ㍫ 
<eros> thanks~
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 那如果是一块 的 语句呢, 循环, 条件,函数什么的. 总不能 一条语句 能完成这类的吧
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 在说, 变量 怎么处理呢
<cuihao> 看看python控制台就知道了
<js519> 我本来有三个主分区，安装fedora后（分了两个分区），windows下看，变成了五个主分区，这个会不会导致什么错误啊
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,可以看看python控制台啊……
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,变量……就是我纠结的啊……
<cuihao> Ruby还有个在线体验控制台
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) python 控制台 也要考虑这些的啊
<pointerroyden> 是啊
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 他本身自带的控制台. 你是另外实现一个, 就必需考虑这些啊.
<js519> 我是知道linux后才知道perl ,python ,ruby这些语言的。
<pointerroyden> js519,我也是……
<wsdjeg> empathy原来可以现实隐身qq好友 好爽
<Cherrot> 11.04中用哪个键代替了10.10的Win键？  比如01.10中Win+滚轮可以实现放大镜
<Desp_rado> 我是看那个编程语言排行榜知道的...
<cuihao> 我被也是
<cuihao> TIOBE
<js519> 我现在是一门语言都不会
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) perl 可不可以 运行一个perl程序的时候,直接追加源码,可以执行追加的代码
<js519> 我现在还不知道编程语言排行在哪里，也不关注~用不到，，，
<wsdjeg> 有人在用java么
<Cherrot> wsdjeg: ？
<Desp_rado> js519:我看过数种语言的书籍 但基本只看到了1/3....
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) perl 本身的变量 放哪的,是不是和shell的一样
<wsdjeg> 在java和c之间徘徊 不知道该学哪一个
<js519> 我本来有三个主分区，安装fedora后（分了两个分区），windows下看，变成了五个主分区，这个会不会导致什么错误啊
<Cherrot> wsdjeg: 那就先学C，入门后学java
<cuihao> wsdjeg: 其实C没啥可深入研究的
<js519> 我是先被教了Java，我C语言不会
<wsdjeg> 那什么值得一直学下去呢
<Cherrot> wsdjeg: C深入研究大有文章，不过作为入门语言不需要深究
<SingRedFighBlack> wsdjeg:) 别问啊, 看你自己啊
<Desp_rado> js519: 网上一搜就找到了 哈哈
<myke2> cuihao: C语言的话CPL如何
<js519> 开学第一天，系主任说C语言本届取消，我心凉了
<SingRedFighBlack> js519:) 自学
<cuihao> myke2: ... 那是啥
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 其实我只是想学点好玩的 兴趣而已
<SingRedFighBlack> js519:) 学懂,不难. 难的是怎么用.
<myke2> cuihao: C Programming Language
<Desp_rado> cuihao: c语言自带那些不大难懂 一用上什么数据结构就深入了
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 你不是销售么？
<SingRedFighBlack> js519:) 语言 本身不难学,难的是 数据结构 以及算法
<cuihao> 数据结构是无语言界限的
<wsdjeg> 销售怎么了啊
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 销售学C语言干吗？
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack, 不行把，得从头执行……
<myke2> Desp_rado: 数据结构什么语言不能学
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 销售什么东西的？
<js519> 我没耐性，我买个个云端工作室翻译的C语言书，都一年多了，还没翻过几页
<wsdjeg> 难不错做一辈子销售撒
<Cherrot> wsdjeg: 如果只是为了好玩的话那就直接java吧
<wsdjeg> 计算机也算是我爱好么
<cuihao> 不过我觉得C本身确实没啥深奥的特性
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 销售本来就是可以做两辈子的活
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 可不可以在外部传变量给 perl 程序
<wsdjeg> 是么，
<Cherrot> wsdjeg: 简单，易学。C可能刚开始会难懂，让你有挫败感
<cuihao> myke2: 我看C prime plus入门的
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 奥，你是搞试剂的
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,参数么……
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 学C语言有什么意义。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 不如学R
<js519> 我在网吧呆了两年，全都变了，我不再负责了，我没热情，热心了
<wsdjeg> 什么？
<Cherrot> lemonhall: R？
<myke2> cuihao: C Primer Plus 我手头只有英文电子稿
<Desp_rado> myke2: 这倒是
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 一种统计语言环境。。。。
<Cherrot> lemonhall: soga
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 我是想 变量的问题, 从 perl 获得变量的内存映象 到你的cli,再执行一个语句的时候,再将 这映象传到 perl
<js519> 我有简体中文文字版的C Primer Plus 5th
<ofan> c看k&r的
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 可以为你打开另一扇大门。。。。。C语言本身没太多好学的。。。。。。
<wsdjeg> 没有听过
<SingRedFighBlack> wsdjeg:) 关键是数据结构, 算法.
<ofan> 表示直接看c++也可以
<myke2> ofan: 就CPL吧
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack, 好复杂……
<wsdjeg> 有没有具体点的名字
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 搞销售的学C/C++永远都是门外看看而已。。。。
<wujie> 有小帅哥没
<myke2> wsdjeg: 算法么CLRS
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 我愚笨的脑袋只想到这个方法, 只供参考, 或者你又更好的想法呢
<cuihao> The C Programming Language 是不是太旧了点，不怎么符合ANSI标准。
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,啊……
<ofan> wujie: 大姐您回来了
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 搞编程的人 搞女人 是门外汉
<ofan> wujie: 您22啊?
<Desp_rado> 我高中买了本c++ 结果一直没看 原因是那会儿死活不会装编译器 vc6.0盗版的装上了居然不能用...linux那会儿都没听说过
<Desp_rado> 郁闷啊
<vic> 有情人终成眷属Jack shall have Jill.
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 啊，的确。。。我的确有些门外汉
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 或者 你直接 fork perl 的解释器.
<wujie> 恩
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,fork是什么……
<js519> 有人高中用basic语言改写步步高学习机的系统
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 分支 啊
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack, 不懂……
<Desp_rado> ofan: 霍顿那本beginning c也不错
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 直接在你的 cli 嵌入 perl 的解释器
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,啊……
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 让后让你的每条 语句 交这个解释器解释
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你会用CPAN么？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 搜REPL就好了。。。。
<Desp_rado> pointerroyden: 创建一个新的进程
<cuihao> 额，我以为fork是猪肉来着，用google发现错了 ......
<ofan> wujie: 22就叫姐...
<Lavande> 杯具，11.04的panel经常点半天没反应……
<myke2> cuihao: fork是分叉
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,不回……
<js519> 22,这么老，孩子都该有了吧
<myke2> Lavande: 上awesome
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 创建一个新的进程, 他输入 新的语句,怎么追加到这个进程后面让他执行呢
<ofan> js519: ......
<Lavande> myke2: awesome和unity兼容不？
<wujie> 有没有好的翻译软件
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 如果 每条 语句 一个 perl 进程, 那上一个语句的变量咋办.
<myke2> Lavande: t了后者
<cuihao> Lavande: 必须不一个东西
<jiero1> 啥叫翻译软件？
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 如果 每条 语句 一个 perl 进程, 那上一个语句的变量怎么传给新的语句使用呢
<jiero1> gtranslator比较好。
<js519> 睡觉，消除黑眼圈。。。男人的黑眼圈不是熬夜的，你懂得---
<Lavande> myke2: cuihao 杯具……刚刚习惯unity……
<myke2> Lavande: gnome你习惯的吧
<SingRedFighBlack> js519:) 我不懂, 看 A 片看的?
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 那就去GOOGLE CPAN
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 然后在cpan里找到repl模块
<Desp_rado> SingRedFighBlack: 我就知道这个是系统调用的 在shell里面不会用了 - - 在c里面可以用一个fork 然后用exec调用perl的解释器把新建的进程替换了
<Lavande> myke2: 是啊，awesome的习惯和gnome差别多大啊？
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,那是干什么的？
<Lavande> myke2: 我现在觉得全局菜单倒是挺好的
<myke2> Lavande: gnome的wm可以用awesome
<Lavande> myke2: 酱紫啊，panel属于wm部分不？
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 我说的 fork 不是 进程的 fork, 是 源码的分支.就是 修改 perl 的源码, 作为另一个程序
<myke2> Lavande: awesome有panel, 但是很多wm没有panel.
<Desp_rado> SingRedFighBlack: 每条语句一个进程开销太大了吧... 进程间可以通信的 管道
<Lavande> myke2: 呵呵，那我一会儿瞧瞧看，先谢了
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 直接嵌入 perl 解释器 到他说的 cli
<cuihao> =。=  你们企图写一个perl控制台吗
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你要的东西啊，一个命令行
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 控制台啊
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 一个进程, 通过管道, 没问题, 但新的语句 可以直接追加到 正在运行的进程后面 吗
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 再着说,怎么让那个perl进程等待新的追加语句. 而不是执行直接退出
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://search.cpan.org/~doy/Devel-REPL-1.003012/lib/Devel/REPL/Overview.pod
<Desp_rado> SingRedFighBlack: 那太高端了 - - 不会了...
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,我现在想自己实现这么一个……
<cuihao> 我觉得 perl -de 0 足够当控制台了吧 =。=
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 我觉得 最彻底的办法 是 直接 分支perl解释器源码, 直接嵌入到 他的 cli 里面. 然后 每个语句进行解释
<myke2> cuihao: 有没有perl shell
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你继续
<pointerroyden> echo "print \"hello\n\"" | perl 可以这样用……
<SingRedFighBlack> cuihao:) 你是说 perl 本身就提供 shell 了?
<cuihao> SingRedFighBlack: 那好像是debugger
<lemonhall> myke2: perl shell??类似于BASH那种级别的东西？
<cuihao> SingRedFighBlack: 但功能和python交互式终端差不多
<SingRedFighBlack> cuihao:) perl 的 debugger 可以自己输入语句来运行???
<lemonhall> cuihao: http://search.cpan.org/~doy/Devel-REPL-1.003012/lib/Devel/REPL/Overview.pod
<myke2> lemonhall: 曾经听说过一款, 不过07年就停止开发了
<lemonhall> cuihao: 我一般都装这个
<ofan> psh
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 如果象 cuihao 说的, 你还搞什么飞机
 * ofan psh
<cuihao> 我不懂perl，自己试试吧
<lemonhall> myke2: http://search.cpan.org/~doy/Devel-REPL-1.003012/lib/Devel/REPL/Overview.pod
<ofan> google很好用...
<myke2> lemonhall: ?
<myke2> ofan: psh我以前搜索到过, 没记错07年就停止了
<lemonhall> myke2: 不是PERL SHELL，但是也实现了一堆SHELL的功能
<pointerroyden> For Ruby it would be irb, for Python is... python byitself and for perl... and there was nothing for perl (except that ugly perl -d -e "" and several failed projects) until Devel::REPL was written by Matt S Trout (a.k.a. mst) from ShadowCatSystems
<ofan> myke2: 那又怎么了
<Desp_rado> SingRedFighBlack: 真的那样 就可以建一个新项目了 :-D
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:)
<cuihao> aur/perl-devel-repl 1.003012-1 (1)  a modern perl interactive shell
<myke2> ofan: 没有活力的东西
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 给个 perl 语句
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 给个 perl 语句
<ofan> myke2: 很多东西稳定了就不怎么更新了
<cuihao> print("hello world")
<SingRedFighBlack> Desp_rado:) 所以我说 fork perl 啊
<myke2> ofan: 那些东西应该是在源里有的
<SingRedFighBlack> 貌似 perl 本身就提供 shell 功能
<Desp_rado> 话说python现在那么火 怎么感觉在中国非常非主流...
<myke2> Desp_rado: 我国火的是Java
<ofan> myke2: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/73667/how-can-i-start-an-interactive-console-for-perl
<^k^> ⇪ title: How can I start an interactive console for Perl? - Stack Overflow
<pointerroyden> =-=
<lemonhall> myke2: JAVA都快过去了。。。现在是C#
<ofan> myke2: 很奇怪的理由,為什麼源里就要有
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,myke2,微软的无视……
<cuihao> 脚本语言在我国都不火
<myke2> ofan: 好吧
<myke2> ofan: 反正当时我没搞成功过, 也许我水平太烂.
<pointerroyden> cuihao,为什么啊……
<Desp_rado> myke2: 常听到java那个“一切皆是对象”的思想...
<lemonhall> Desp_rado: 扯淡
<ofan> myke2: 这是我刚google到的,我不会perl...
<cuihao> pointerroyden: 我怎么知道...
<lemonhall> Desp_rado: Ruby才敢这么说
<pointerroyden> cuihao,。。。。
<cuihao> lemonhall, Desp_rado: 我以为是Python的理念...
<Desp_rado> lemonhall: ...我觉得挺蛋疼的
<myke2> ofan: 163是不是又抽风了
<lemonhall> ofan: 刚运行了sensors....温度40
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) http://k.techq.com/a/code/2011/0111/27296.html
<lemonhall> ofan: 极限温度120
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl 创建控制台模式的进程窗口_TechQ 知识库
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,那是神马
<ofan> myke2: 刚试了下 比较正常
<ofan> http://dev.perl.org/perl6/rfc/184.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl should support an interactive mode. - dev.perl.org
<ofan> perl官方的解释
<ofan> perl -de 42  比较有意思...
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4176817/
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<zhenbeiju55> i'm coming
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍫ 
<welloong> 真悲剧？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 自己去写吧。。赶紧
<cuihao> 还是Python好啊……除了没CPAN
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,没有思路……
<Desp_rado1> 掉线了...
<pointerroyden> 话说CPAN是什么？
<myke2> ofan: 我们那里有人在可能看电影, 我这里有没有办法提速?
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 玩PERL不知道CPAN。。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> welloong, ?
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,我刚入门的说……
<ofan> myke2: ..给他限速
<ofan> myke2: 路由器上都有限制速度的
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 那就先去读骆驼书，然后读黑豹书，最后都猎狗书。。
<welloong> zhenbeiju55:nick不是“真悲剧”？
<myke2> ofan: 为什么我开aria2都无效
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 顺序记住了，骆驼===>黑豹===>猎狗
<pointerroyden> lemonhall, 啊
<ofan> myke2: ?
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,什么……
<ofan> myke2: 带宽都被占了
<zhenbeiju55> welloong, 我的名字是 “真悲剧呜呜”
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) http://www.blueantstudio.net/scriptnet/ssdn/terminal/term.htm#perl
<zhenbeiju55> “比真悲剧还悲剧”
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 自己搜去，骆驼书都没读。。。你哪里来得思路啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack, 你给我的都是win的。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,好~谢谢你
<Desp_rado1> lemonhall: 黑豹和猎狗是哪本？....
<myke2> ofan: 路由器是FIFO的?
<edison0354> Destine: 额，你弄好没？
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,大骆驼和小骆驼……
<lemonhall> Desp_rado1: 我忘了。。。记得是ADVANCED PERL，然后还有一本PERL DB，最后一本是PERL语言最佳实践
<Destine> edison0354, ？
<ofan> myke2: 啥..? 你说路由转发?
<Desp_rado1> pointerroyden: 羊驼...
<^k^> 新⇨ 屏幕抓图 • 桌面美化什么的，最讨厌了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328901&p=2303763#p2303763 难看了点，不过我喜欢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgf1988 — 2011-05-02 19:53
<myke2> ofan: 不对, 也许是用不来aria2, 我用axel速度就上去了
<lemonhall> Desp_rado1: 其实还应该加一本PERL COOKBOOK。。。。
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) perl 本身可以 输入语句并执行,但是 执行完之后就退出,不等待新的语句输入
<ofan> myke2: 限速才是王道...
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack，嗯嗯那个我知道……
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) http://dev.firnow.com/course/4_webprogram/cgi/perl/20090820/169228.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/4088038/
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/1230430/
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,我这里如果^D的话会直接退出没输出的
<edison0354> Destine: NANO
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 我的有
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/1801280/
<myke2> ofan: 不一定, 只是我猜测
<welloong> 有没有用校讯通的朋友
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/1467839/
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack ><
<Desp_rado1> lemonhall: 那个是类似手册的？
<myke2> ofan: 路由器没有流量监控的功能好像
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/4073062/
<pointerroyden> welloong,我们学校有，但是我从来不用
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 就这几本了。。。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,好多啊……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 学PERL就那几本儿而已
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,谢谢你…… 不过我估计看不完……
<ofan> myke2: 带宽限制,一般都有,我这几十块的路由都有
<welloong> pointerroyden:你的职业是？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 一个星期就扫完了
<pointerroyden> welloong,学生
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 这点儿书。。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,啊好厉害
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你又不可能每个主题都很仔细的看
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,我一本大概都不行……
<myke2> ofan: 知道了
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) http://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=zh-CN&langpair=en|zh-CN&u=http://sukria.net/perlconsole.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google 翻译
<welloong> pointerroyden：我是想发个信息，结果发现火狐悲剧了
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 已经行将就木的语言了
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 还学它做啥
<Desp_rado1> lemonhall: 我觉得可以先大略看一遍 混个眼熟...
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,是么……
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) perlconsole 源就有
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 不用自己做了
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 有大好的RUBY。。。
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: PYTHON
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 源就有的安装
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: JAVA/SCALA   C#,F#, HASKELL, VALA JS。。。一堆好语言等着你去学
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: PERL是我的入门语言，不算多精通。。但是确实用的人太少了
<cuihao> 回来看一眼，满屏幕 pointerroyden
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 问个问题都无人搭理你的，所以干吗不学个稍微主流的？？？
<welloong> loadlinkman.do?action=window_doc4，选择收件人后显示undefind
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 我安装 了,试试看
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 谁不搭理他 啊
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 我不懂 perl 都 搭理他
<ofan> python的readline有bug...
<cuihao> ...
<cuihao> ofan: 啥？
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: PERL你懂？这里懂PERL的人基本都不用PERL写东西了。。。
<Desp_rado1> 貌似最近出了本书 翻译版的 是教小孩子编程的 用的python.......
<ofan> cuihao: file.readline函数
<cuihao> ofan: 啥bug
<Desp_rado1> ofan: 什么bug？
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 我不是说了吗, 我不懂 perl. 但我 搭理他
<ofan> cuihao: 读了50多行就卡住
<lemonhall> Desp_rado1: 那书不错。。。游戏编程
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 谁说没人搭理他了, 连不懂 perl的我都搭理了
<Desp_rado1> lemonhall: 嗯...感觉python太适合做入门语言了
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 胡搅蛮缠~~~PERL中文用户组基本无人了。。。。
<ofan> cuihao: 没有异常  直接卡住
<cuihao> ofan: 读什么文件？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 谨慎选择自己的第一门语言。。。往往第一门语言决定你以后的走向
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 奶奶的, perlconsole 怎么输出 最后都带个1
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) print("hello world"); 输出 hello world1
<Desp_rado1> lemonhall: 转投python阵营吧~嘿嘿
<myke2> lemonhall: 没你说的那么严重吧
<ofan> cuihao: 文本,文件,5M+的
<lemonhall> myke2: 有，我好多年都转不过来
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 我试用了一下
<lemonhall> myke2: 比如PY我就不爱用
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 看到了吗
<Desp_rado1> pointerroyden: 晕 发错认了...
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 你怎么不搭理 搭理你 的 我了
<lemonhall> myke2: 我看见没有{}的语言就不舒服
<myke2> lemonhall: 我看到说作为优秀的程序员每年学会一种语言
<cuihao> 其实我的第一语言是pascal......
<Desp_rado1> pointerroyden: python入门很简单
<welloong> cuihao:pascal是个好东西啊
<lemonhall> myke2: 随意啦，有很多优秀的程序员只会C
<SingRedFighBlack> myke2:) 而且学新的语言 把旧的忘掉.
<SingRedFighBlack> myke2:) 象 lemonhall 对女人那样.
<myke2> le
<SingRedFighBlack> 有了黑丝袜,忘了英语老师
<myke2> lemonhall: 那你怎么学emacs lisp的
<lemonhall> myke2: 我到现在对OO都觉得没彻底理解。。。。虽然C#用得最多
<lemonhall> myke2: 我不懂LISP
<lemonhall> myke2: 我只懂一部分F#
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 怎么不懂 OO 了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,我的第一门是vb，两天之后转投c了。。
<Desp_rado1> lemonhall: python那个缩进是挺变扭的...还是觉得括号好
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 看到了吗
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 怎么不懂 OO 了
<pointerroyden> 抱歉我刚才吃饭去了……
<cuihao> 我喜欢python的缩进
<myke2> welloong: pascal现在实际中用的少之又少吧
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 什么不懂的,可能我懂
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 差不多的。。。。。都是过程化的
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 我写不出来很OO的程序。。。。。
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 源里有个 perlconsol
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 设计模式我也不懂
<pointerroyden> SingRedFighBlack,哦~谢谢你
<cuihao> ofan: 我用python2.7.1打开一个30MB的文本文件，没有问题啊
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 看可以看懂。。。。仅限GUI程序
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 不过 输出有点怪怪的
<SingRedFighBlack> pointerroyden:) 不用
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 具体点啊
<ofan> cuihao: 处理过程中 中断
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 设计模式? 以对象作为分界
<myke2> pointerroyden: 13岁参加NOI的神牛就不要鄙视我们了
<Desp_rado1> - - 大家都是计算机专业的？
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 这有什么好具体的啊，就是觉得写CLASS听别扭。。。。
<wujie> pps一点都不清晰
<pointerroyden> myke2,我才没有鄙视你们……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你13岁就参加NOI了啊
<cuihao> 我13岁刚学编程...
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 你懂 struct 吗
<pointerroyden> lemonhall, 去过……
<wujie> 没暴风影音好
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 擦。。。那你还来学毛PERL啊。。。。
<pointerroyden> cuihao,我也是13刚学……
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,啊？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 真搞不懂你。。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,><我怎么了、
<cuihao> pointerroyden: ...刚学进入NOI？
<pointerroyden> cuihao,是13岁刚学，暑假学的，然后开学了之后去参加了noi……
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 举个例子. 象 qoauth
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 用VALA写程序吧。。。。我强力推荐VALA。。。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,Java?
<cuihao> pointerroyden: ....确定不是NOIP
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 不是
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 包含 QNetworkAccessManager 类
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: VALA
<pointerroyden> cuihao,啊不清楚，我忘了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,没听过……
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 处理 http
<cuihao> =。= 不要吓我
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 那种我懂，我要写一个这种类，我就设计不好
<pointerroyden> cuihao,好像是noi好像是noip,我记得学校写的是noip,但是卷子上写的是noi…………
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 这个类使用 QNetworkReply 对象,
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 以及 QNetworkRequest
<wujie> 问下有人wine暴风影音么
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: pointerroyden https://live.gnome.org/Vala/Documentation
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: https://live.gnome.org/Vala/Documentation
<pointerroyden> “noip和全国青少年信息学奥林匹克联赛是同义词，已合并。 ”
<myke2> mplayer, 干嘛用那个
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: GNOME的御用语言，如果你是GNOME党的话
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 不就是告诉你设计吗
<pointerroyden> lemonhall,啊我不是~
<ofan> cuihao: 果然是bug,因为换行不是unix格式的,包括了\r\n就会bug...
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 为什么 分成这么几个 类呢
<pointerroyden> wujie,用smplayer就好啦~
<wujie> smplayer?
<wujie> 怎么用啊
<nalanfeng> 求助
<ofan> wine 暴风影音...
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> wine
<nalanfeng> Fedora-14制作U盘启动项失败，提示7Z
<ofan> wujie: 有创意...
<nalanfeng> 如何解决
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 就是之间如何分工的
<wujie> 怎么用啊
<nalanfeng> Fedora-14制作U盘启动项失败，提示7Z 求助
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) QNetworkRequest 不直接处理 数据传输,但是保存 请求的信息.
<wujie> 14总是失败哦
<wujie> 你用什么做的
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) qnetworkReply 是返回 回应状态,同时是个 io. 提供读取http返回内容. 以及头
<nalanfeng> 官网上的U盘制作工具
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 别说了。。。
<pointerroyden> aur/perlconsole 0.4-1 (4)
<pointerroyden>     A lightweight perl REPL using Term::Readline
<lemonhall> SingRedFighBlack: 休息会。。。。去
<myke2> ofan: 有个事情我搞不明白
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 尽可能 分割 独立的 数据,方法封装. 尽量低耦合. 互相协助 组成一模块
<myke2> ofan: 为什么archlinux的163服务器我这里经常连不上什么的, 但是ubuntu服务器很容易连?
<nalanfeng> Fedora-14制作U盘启动项失败，提示7Z 求助，很郁闷，有没有人做过，传授一下经验
<pointerroyden> nalanfeng,什么提示7z?
<wujie> ubuntu比较简单
<wujie> fedora没试过
<lemonhall> myke2: 因为你没有启动WGET？
<pointerroyden> nalafeng,用那个叫做u..boot的工具把，名字我忘了……
<Desp_rado1> nalanfeng: 用UNetbootin试试~
<nalanfeng> pointerroyden: 提示找不到7z
<ofan> myke2: 163的archlinux目录挂了好几次了,我这也一样
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) QNetworkAccessManager, QNetworkRequest,QNetworkRelply 在各自 完成他内部的处理. 而互相 调用,返回组成 一个 协助关系
<pointerroyden> nalanfeng,啊？
<SingRedFighBlack> lemonhall:) 不是很好理解吗
<myke2> .......
<myke2> lemonhall: ......
<lemonhall> myke2: 你是不是用pacman自己的下载搞的？
<wujie> 这个7Z的提示好怪阿
<nalanfeng> pointerroyden: 提示找不到7z的一个编译器。
<myke2> ofan: 不止是挂, 而且还有链接速度慢
<wujie> 呵呵
<myke2> ofan: 快的时候还可以, 慢的时候会出现类似间歇性下载这种现象
<ofan> myke2: 我这有时也会
<pointerroyden> nalanfeng,………………………… 不了解……
<myke2> ofan: 现在又进入停滞了
<ofan> myke2: 你用powerpill做下载器?
<myke2> ofan: powerpill不是已经不行了没
<myke2> ofan: 现在只能pacman了
<cuihao> http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/ 挺快的
<ofan> myke2: 你确定不是装的aur包?
<pointerroyden> powerpill是什么？
<myke2> ofan: pacman -Syu
<nalanfeng> pointerroyden: 不过还是谢谢你啊！
<OT_iux> 癞萌猴晚上早
<Desp_rado1> nalanfeng: 用unetbootin选镜像文件做试试 - -
<ofan> 名词解释 请自己google...
<pointerroyden> nalanfeng,不用写我什么都没做…………
<lemonhall> myke2: pacman自己的不行
<cuihao> pacman + axel 或 aria2c 够快
<lemonhall> myke2: 启动WGET。。。我也经常卡死。。。
<cuihao> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improve_Pacman_Performance
<emacsyin> 各位，gif的横竖线格子加数字的图，能否改成svg矢量图？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 早。。。。。。
<ofan> myke2: 你联通还是电信?
<myke2> cuihao: aria2c, 用那里的方法, 根本不行
<myke2> ofan: 电信
<nalanfeng> Desp_rado1: 好 我试试
<myke2> cuihao: 我一般都是XRefCommand=wget
<ofan> myke2: 额  不知道了
<wujie> 问下有什么好的图像编辑器
<myke2> cuihao: 后面还有一大堆参数
<lemonhall> wujie: GIMP
<wujie> 不好阿
<wujie> gimp太繁琐了
<lemonhall> wujie: 如果追求简单的话，搜索MONO PAINT.NET
<cuihao> myke2: 什么问题
<happyaron> wujie: gnome-paint
<wujie> 是什么？
<myke2> ofan: --.-K/s
<myke2> ofan: 老是这样
<myke2> cuihao: aria2c并不快的
<ofan> myke2: 换源吧
<lemonhall> wujie: PAINT.NET的移植版本非常给力，比PS功能少，比GIMP简单，但是有层。。。有滤镜概念。。刚好够用
<emacsyin> reiv在就好了
<myke2> cuihao: axel会出问题
<emacsyin> masteray也不在
<myke2> ofan: 那个t什么的服务器也不行
<myke2> ofan: China今天只有3个
<lemonhall> wujie: 关键是支持PNG和JPEG 2000的图像保存，而且操作完全WINDOWS话。。绝对直觉化
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 你知道怎么把gif的图转化成svg格式吗
<myke2> emacsyin: MaskRay去CTSC
<emacsyin> myke2: CTSC是啥意思？
<cuihao> myke2: 试试axel
<myke2> emacsyin: 那就算了
<wujie> 可以改像素不
<myke2> cuihao: 不行的, axel会出问题的
<wujie> 我知道怎么改图像
<myke2> cuihao: 最后发现: ...... 下载器报告错误.
<emacsyin> myke2: 是什么公司吗
<cuihao> myke2: 我就用axel
<emacsyin> wujie: 你知道怎么把gif转换成svg矢量图吗
<myke2> cuihao: 我发现axel没有关于存在文件重新写入覆盖的功能
<wujie> 尽管你可以使用GIMP来进行图纸格式的转换，但是操作还是有的麻烦。一个比较容易的方法是使用Imagemagick软件。安装完成以后，就可以使用convert命令。convert命令非常简单，譬如：
<wujie> convert filename.jpg filename.bmp
<wujie> 如果你使用JPEG等大小和图片质量有关的图形格式化，可以使用-quality参数。参数的数值在0至100之间，数值越大文件越大，通常情况下，60-80就可以了，譬如：
<wujie> convert -quality 80 filename.bmp filename.jpg
<cuihao> myke2： XferCommand = /usr/bin/axel -n 12 -o %o %u
<myke2> ofan: 没什么好的源了
<myke2> ofan: arch的国外的完全连不上的
<ofan> myke2: bjtu的
<myke2> cuihao: 就比你多一个-a
<myke2> cuihao: 不会自动覆盖已经存在文件的
<cuihao> myke2: 我这里是没问题
<lemonhall> wujie: http://paint-mono.googlecode.com/files/paintdotnet-0.1.63.tar.gz
<lemonhall> emacsyin: 没办法
<myke2> cuihao: 可能是最近网络问题
<wujie> 这是什么阿
<myke2> ofan: 不行
<ofan> myke2: 日本或韩国的
<lemonhall> wujie: paint.net,1.3MB的好用的图像编辑器
<wujie> 可以改像素么？
<myke2> ofan: IRC这里也不太正常, 经常会一段一段的间歇显示的
<ofan> myke2: ...
<lemonhall> wujie: 我试试。。。应该可以
<cuihao> 我这里IRC也不正常
<wujie> IRC气泡通知不同步
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 给个简单图表你看，能不能帮忙画成svg图？
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 拿来
<emacsyin> wujie: 怎么发给你
<alan200994> hi
<alan200994> 有人在嗎？
<emacsyin> wujie: 是gif格式的，paste.ubuntu.org.cn上不能上传
<wujie> 右击我
<^k^> alan200994, 好  ㍬ 
<lemonhall> emacsyin: 我不太会画图。。。
<emacsyin> wujie: 我在用emacs
<alan200994> 我想問如何：重新開過Ubuntu Unity?
<welloong> alan200994:你不是冲动地G3了吧。。。
<emacsyin> wujie: 你有gtalk吗
<alan200994> welloong: 什麼是G3?
<reiv> emacsyin: 用inkscape画矢量图吧。
<wujie> TD开头的网络
<emacsyin> reiv: 你好
<emacsyin> reiv: 我搞个图给你看
<alan200994> 如何在tty 重新開過Ubuntu Unity?
<alan200994> 我想用Command開過
<wujie> convert filename.jpg filename.svg
<welloong> alan200994:gnome3
<alan200994> welloong:原來如此
<alan200994> welloong：不是
<alan200994> welloong：我在用 gnome 2.3
<alan200994> welloong：Unity 3D
<pocoyo> reiv: twitter-mode 这个在用么？
<alan200994> welloong：它經常Crash，所以我想它一Crash的時候就Restart它
<jimgg> unity不怎么稳定
<alan200994> 對
<alan200994> 明明按了Auto-hide,有時候他就不hide
<wujie> SVG像素好高阿
<cuihao> wujie: SVG不分像素
<wujie> 我转了下，
<cuihao> wujie: SVG是矢量图
<wujie> 400KB的jpg转到svg有44M
<reiv> pocoyo: 没用过twitter
<cuihao> 非矢量图有效转换到矢量图很困难
<wujie> 新建一个文件夹CD进去用下面这个万能图像转换命令convert filename.jpg filename.svg
<alan200994> 有沒有人用Unity?
<cuihao> wujie: 太不靠谱了...
<alan200994> 知道如何restart 它
<wujie> 你试下，
<wujie> 很有效
<wujie> 你用irc把图发给我啊
<emacsyin> wujie: 不行哦
<cuihao> wujie: 那样转换出来的SVG太大了，根本不能体现SVG的优势
<wujie> 是啊
<wujie> 用gimp转下像素
<saimazoon> 你们好
<jiero1> 。。。
<wujie> hi
<jiero1> svg 不是和 jpg一样大么。。。
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍬ 
<wujie> svg有什么优势阿
<jiero1> svg小啊
<jiero1> 维持源效果。
<vic> 矢量
<wujie> 可为什么转换后是原来的100000倍
<ofan> wujie: .....
<wujie> hi
<ofan> wujie: 大姐...
<wujie> 什么阿
<ofan> wujie: svg是矢量格式
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍬ 
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> k是机器人么？
<vic> 对
<wujie> 怪不得
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328905&p=2303867#p2303867 不知道怎么搞的，用新立得的时候总是出现这个，什么意思阿？？？ W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages) 统计信息: 发表于 由 windyHu — ...
<ofan> wujie: jpg转svg 基本就是一个点一个点的转成xml...
<wujie> 恩， 大的吓人
<wujie> 发现永中集成真的不错
<edison0354> ofan: 好恐怖……
<welloong> vbox卡死了。。
<wujie> 虚拟机伤硬件的
<welloong> 硬件跟不上需求
<welloong> thinkpad sl410
<vic> 永中的兼容性也不错
<wujie> 买个1000核的显卡，嘻嘻
<reiv> xetex里面有个工具可以把点阵图转成矢量图。
<vic> 虚拟机 相当的耗费cpu了
<wujie> acd
<welloong> 在考虑要不要换掉
<wujie> 有像ACDSee一样的软件么
<nalanfeng> 我回来了
<vic> acdsee 有啥功能
<alan200994> 請問一下，有沒有人用Unity 或 Ubuntu 11.04的？
<welloong> vic：听说能看图
<vic> welloong: 哇 好高级
<wujie> 批量转图
<nalanfeng>  Ubuntu 11.04用过
<ofan> edison0354: 什么
<wujie> 11.04太搓
<nalanfeng> 前两天才装的
<nalanfeng> 11.04不好用
<ofan> wujie: 為什麼大姐要玩linux
<welloong> 前两天才升级的。。
<alan200994> 我想知道你們如何解決Unity的crash問題
<vic> 我想知道 ub的哪个版本是出来 骂的人最少的
<ofan> vic: 6.04
<welloong> 我觉得8.04还不错啊
<wujie> 我也是，越看越搓，就把ubuntu11.04删了，以为11.10会好点，可听说还会用那个桌面
<nalanfeng> 我刚刚把11.04删了
<vic> ofan: 就用过7.04 7.10 8.04
<wujie> 太搓
<wujie> 用10.10
<wujie> 有MACUBUNTU啊
<edison0354> ofan: 你说jpg转svg的方法……
<welloong> vbox，我放弃了
<ofan> edison0354: 奥
<vic> welloong: 放弃就对了 我现在都双系统
<welloong> 有没有人解决taobao登陆的问题
<wujie> 要插件？
<welloong> vic：我直接用2台
<vic> welloong: 。。。。。。一台的路过
<welloong> wujie：淘宝登陆有个电子证书认证的
<welloong> vic：3台的路过。。。
<vic> welloong: 靠 鄙视你。。。
<vic> welloong: 一点都不节能减排
<welloong> vic：哪里，我从来没同时运行过2台机子
<ofan> 不够低碳
<vic> welloong: 你同时运行3台
<welloong> 今天搞个playonlinux，想弄个IE7，也败北了。
<wujie> 杀
<wujie> 是阿
<Crazy> 我的chrome不能在优酷上放视频
<Crazy> 谁知道怎么办啊？
<wujie> flash？
<nalanfeng> flash插件的问题
<welloong> crazy：貌似下载个adobe
<welloong> 64位的就麻烦点
<vic> 装flash插件
<Crazy> 我下了个adobe flash
<Crazy> 装不了
<Crazy> 我不是64位的
<vic> 是插件
<welloong> 新立德
<welloong> 或者软件中心？
<wujie> deb？
<vic> arch？
<wujie> 到官网下
<Crazy> 额。。是install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Cherrot> 谁有11.04下编译好的MLDonkey? 我崩溃了……
<Crazy> 在官网下的
<welloong> 貌似官网也是有deb的
<wujie> 到官网下DEB包
<Crazy> 貌似是的
<Crazy> 一定要下DEB的？
<wujie> gthumb好好阿
<Cherrot> ./configure --enable-batch --enable-pthread-lib --enable-force-ocaml
<Cherrot> make
<Cherrot> 结果 make: *** [src/utils/lib/options.ml] 错误 127
<wujie> gimp布局太繁琐了
 * reiv quit
<Gun^Rose> 人呢？咋都不说话了？都悼念拉登去了？！
<pointerroyden> 话说…… 如果我想改变一个图像的宽度和高度…… 怎么改啊
<pointerroyden> 用什么软件啊
<zhenbeiju55> 问个问题哦
<zhenbeiju55> 怎么往gmail里面上传文件呀
<wujie> gthomb可以阿
<zhenbeiju55> 我想把一些文件保存再gmail里面
<zhenbeiju55> 有不借助软件的方法吗
<zhenbeiju55> 跨平台的软件  我在win和ubuntu下面可以同时使用的？
<wujie> 没试过，
<wujie> 有是有
<wujie> 你永webQQ3.0就会找到PS网页版了
<zhenbeiju55> ps?
<wujie> 恩
<zhenbeiju55> ps全名是什么 我搜索下
<pointerroyden> zhenbeiju55 photoshop把
<Desp_rado> zhenbeiju55: 写个草稿...
<zhenbeiju55> 不是吧
<void1> pixer
<zhenbeiju55> 我要往gmail里面上传文件，长期保存 的  和photoshop没关系
<wujie> PHOTO SHOP
<pointerroyden> zhenbeiju55,什么啊
<zhenbeiju55> 有没有不借助软件的操作方法呀
<void1> 不就是发邮件嘛
<Desp_rado> zhenbeiju55: 写草稿 然后把附件发上去
<pointerroyden> zhenbeiju55,google docs?
<void1> 什么叫借助软件
<wujie> 可以用网页版的
<zhenbeiju55> 就是gmail有大约7G 的空间，我想保存自己的一些资料什么的保存进去
<pointerroyden> zhenbeiju55,google docs把
<zhenbeiju55> 网上有一些软件自动上传的 ，，  刚才再写邮件，提示错误唉
<void1> 邮件有大小限制
<void1> 好像20m
<soiamso> zhenbeiju55: 用快盘不行吗？
<zhenbeiju55> 快盘？
<ltn> soiamso: Linux客户端……
<soiamso> ltn: 自己写一个，用vps
<zhenbeiju55> void，我的一些PDF的书。都很大。。。
<wujie> 用DBANK
<ltn> soiamso: 那是个办法……
<void1> zhenbeiju55: 分开压缩呀
<ofan> dropbox
<wujie> 我用的，每天送20M
<wujie> Dbank
<Desp_rado> zhenbeiju55: ubuntu one怎么样
<zhenbeiju55> void1, 好吧 我试试~~
<wujie> 2G
<ltn> soiamso: Oh, Shit，我怎么从来没想到过。写起来难度也不大的样子
<soiamso> ltn: ubuntu one 也可以自己架设
<void1> 有兴趣么写脚本，没兴趣么用第三方软件
<wujie> 不过不能分享，Dbank
<ltn> soiamso: 我要是不用ubuntu呢……
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu one 至今除了tomboy再也没有用到
<wujie> Dbank非常好
<soiamso> ltn:  linux 2.6.20+下用 inotify
<zhenbeiju55> 20M 以下没有问题 ~~
<zhenbeiju55> 刚才是文件太大了
<pocoyo> test
<wujie> Dbank，你看看
<soiamso> ltn: 你搞个用 跨平台的东西写就可以
<wujie> 好东西，送50G
<ltn> soiamso: 确实。自己写最方便了。就是不能分享…… 不，其实可以分享的
<soiamso> ltn: 而且自己写的最安全
<netsnail> gnome3太占cpu了
<soiamso> ltn: http url 分享
<wujie> 给你们好东西http://dl.dbank.com/c0jwsyx3h6
<zhenbeiju55> Desp_rado, 只是用过tomboy 感觉还行 ，可以随时保存一些自己写的文档~~
<ofan> wujie: 大姐...
<wujie> 干嘛，
<ofan> 没事
<soiamso> ltn: 你可以看到 dbank 的破解长度 c0jwsyx3h6
<hoxily> ^k^: hi
<^k^> hoxily, 好  ㍭ 
<soiamso> ltn: 我觉得应该有开源的应用
<soiamso> ltn: 只是找不到而已
<lei`> archlinxu 如何清除dns的缓存
<ltn> soiamso: 其实svn或git也能做到吧
<soiamso> ltn: torise
<soiamso> ltn: 可以的，配合 inotify的话
<ltn> 貌似盛大那边的everbox不错
<ltn> 李道兵他们搞的
<soiamso> ltn: 国内的都不敢用。
<ltn> soiamso: 呵呵。这是个问题
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu下面怎么分开压缩文件呢 ，， 压缩成好几个文件~~
<zhenbeiju55> 选项是灰的唉
<soiamso> ltn: 把 dropbox 封掉的也是这帮人
<soiamso> zhenbeiju55: 命令行
<ltn> soiamso: 嗯。国内公司又可以借机赚一笔了
<zhenbeiju55> soiamso, 什么命令呢 ~~
<zhenbeiju55> 嘿嘿
<soiamso> zhenbeiju55: 灰的原因有很多，不支持分卷的，还没有选好文件的
<soiamso> ltn: 就是审查而已
<zhenbeiju55> 好几种格式，有的支持加密马~~ 但是没有一个支持分卷的
<ltn> soiamso: 盛大说现在他们是，如果你分享了，肯定要被审察。不分享也懒得理你……
<soiamso> ltn: 有这么不积极吗？
<ltn> soiamso: 觉得还是自己做好数据加密工作比较靠谱。即使国外的服务提供商也难讲的。说不定GFW会中途拦截呢
<soiamso> zhenbeiju55: 那是UI的问题吧
<zhenbeiju55> soiamso, 哦
<wujie> 雷神之锤可以用谷歌浏览器玩了
<ltn> soiamso: 有啊。李道兵是Debian developer，还是和我们站在一条战线的。
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 用 7z 吧
<soiamso> zhenbeiju55: 7z
<ofan> ltn: 自己做的永远不如专业工具
<MeaCulpa>  /me 曾用台湾某大学服务器存放大陆机密信息
<ofan> ltn: 除非你专门干这个的
<zhenbeiju55> kandu,ubuntu下面可以用吗？
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 哦？Quake Online?
<ltn> ofan: 我只需要简单的功能就够了
<MeaCulpa> wujie: 流畅的话，我倒是可以考虑暂时判chrome 死缓
<wujie> 恩HTML5
<myke2> RavenChan: 费用流好写吗?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 死缓....?
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 我在 arch 是好用的。ubuntu肯定能了
<ltn> 给个地址吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 就是留在硬盘暂时不删
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ..
<soiamso> ltn: 自己写也可以很复杂的，
 * zhenbeiju55  找到了  谢谢你们哦  
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 用 tag 将邮件标记，使用哪个命令将标记的邮件删除？谢谢
<ltn> soiamso: 我又不要和别人分享。我又不要冗余文件的处理。
<happyaron> ltn: 让他弄个linux客户端吧。。。
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 7z a -v分卷大小 壓縮檔名 所有需要的文檔和目錄
<soiamso> ltn: 还不如git
<ltn> happyaron: 他们在做了，不然他自己用啥……
<soiamso> ltn: 自己不用自己的产品，这也是很正常的吧
<ltn> soiamso: 是……自己vps上搞个git服务器，也很方便
<MeaCulpa> git 需要服务器么？
<ltn> soiamso: 据我所知，他用的
<wujie> 睡觉了
<ltn> MeaCulpa: 可以需要
<MeaCulpa> git不是分布式的么...有个ssh或者ftp够了
<MeaCulpa> ltn: 没必要嘛
<soiamso> ltn: 那么各大公司不公开linux 版，是怎样一个考虑？
<ltn> soiamso: 目前，这个东西大概还是个裸的原型
<MeaCulpa> ltn: 除非你要web view...
<ltn> soiamso: 不太好意思作为产品出来吧。
<happyaron> ltn: 期待
<zhenbeiju55> Package 7z has no installation candidate。。
<ltn> soiamso: 作为公司，首先完善Windows客户端，其次MAC，还是很重要的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 把git扔到gmail上 嘿嘿
<soiamso> ltn: 有MAC 端吗？
<ltn> soiamso: PPS推出过那个Linux客户端，你觉得能用么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 当然是仍dropbox
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 错 是 google storage 500G
<soiamso> ltn: 没有用过，但是肯定不能用，别人开发来用在手提设备，电视机上的
<ltn> soiamso: 是的。本来是电视机上的。结果顺带做了个deb包
<ltn> soiamso: 就拿出来了
<ofan> yunfan: 变500g了?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: google storage 好用么，有共享和权限管理么？
<yunfan> ofan: 一直都是阿 难道你的不是
<ofan> yunfan: google storage感觉速度不够快,不是说300g么
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还没仔细整过 权限是有 api风格比较简单
<yunfan> ofan: 搞不清
<ltn> soiamso: 看了下官网，MAC是“即将推出”
<soiamso> ltn: linux 桌面用户少吧
<ltn> soiamso: 现在有iOS和Android了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 看过他的接口文档是不错的 就是功能似乎还是少 但是配置GAE的话 还行的
<yunfan> 尤其是用nginx做个前端
<ltn> soiamso: 太少了……
<soiamso> ltn: 1.2% 不少吧
<ltn> soiamso: 全球
<ltn> soiamso: 中国呢？
<soiamso> ltn: 也有1%吧
<ltn> soiamso: 大学里1%差不多
<ltn> soiamso: 还算上了学习/工作需要，只有来做生产环境的
<soiamso> ltn: 大学的话 2% 左右
<soiamso> ltn: 我以前那个系90人，都有两个在用
<ltn> soiamso: 我这里2/80
<ltn> soiamso: 差不多吧，那
<ltn> soiamso: 出了大学0.1%都难说啊，在中国
<soiamso> ltn: 能正常办公的话会多很多人用，
<ltn> soiamso: 可是问题就是不能啊……
<soiamso> ltn: Mac 的用户也不能正常办公，买来干什么？
<ltn> soiamso: MAC可以装Microsoft Office
<ltn> soiamso: 况且，有很多人装Windows
<soiamso> ltn: linux 也可以，只是要给钱
 * adam8157 vpn一年多少钱啊? 受不了了
<ltn> soiamso: 你意思是买什么产品？
<alpha080> 啊哈，俺成为operator了，用opensuse的回家吧
<ltn> vpn一个月十块吧
<soiamso> ltn wine 付费版
<MeaCulpa> MAC 有的是办公套件啊
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: Mac自己那个能用？
<ltn> soiamso: …………嗯，也许免费的playonlinux也能的。但是问题一堆
<alpha080> 办公文档用pdf,用tex来写就可以了...当然，有点麻烦
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 能啊
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 兼容没有问题？
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: soiamso 用MAC办公的往往是it技能还不如用windows的，怎么可能tex, 当然是用傻瓜型套件
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 为啥要兼容？全公司都是mac
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 你这是以M$为中心的思维
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 只要文档能兼容ps打印机即可
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 这个就是回应前面的问题了，
<ltn> alpha080: 看看Lyx吧，tex的前端
<alpha080> 不用那个，，，我用kile或者texmaker
<MeaCulpa> tex 不能搞spread sheet，不能简单的出图
<Gun^Rose> 对于普及性的办公应用来说，这些都不现实，除非搞学术研究。。。
<MeaCulpa> 当然对geek来说出图更简单
<soiamso> ltn: 如果你周边的人都用 pdf 你，用什么都没有所谓
<MeaCulpa> 正式文档肯定是pdf居多, 商业往来不可能用非打印效果的，可以随便乱改的文档格式
<ofan> 表示国内用tex比较装13
<ltn> soiamso: 嗯。现在大家都收PDF的。我交出去都是Lyx做的pdf。但是收到的都是doc
<Gun^Rose> :-)
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 正规稳定流程才能用pdf, 你不稳定的流程还是要看别人用什么的
<xiaohu> 请问下ubuntu下 怎么修改启动等待时间？谢谢
<ltn> 做slide么，MS的确实很好用，Apple的也很好用
<soiamso> xiaohu: 什么版本？
<ltn> xiaohu: /etc/defaults/grub
<xiaohu> 11.04
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我是说对外，对内不一样
<MeaCulpa> 你发个合同样本难道用word..
<MeaCulpa> 也许国内企业的确如此
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 国内企业确实如此，而且没有数字签名
<xiaohu> 不是太明白啊
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 所以回退到 fax 的年代
<MeaCulpa> 那就是他们傻，只能靠fax了
<ltn> xiaohu: 改/etc/default/grub这个文件
<xiaohu> 直接去 文件里改 而不是在终端？
<ltn> xiaohu: 用终端还是gui改是一回事
<zghaia> 我有一个疑问，在这里聊的，是一边有工作，还是就一直在聊
<ltn> alpha080: kile和texmaker是GUI的还是文字编辑器啊？
<xiaohu> 谢谢啊
<ltn> 来聊一个小时，回去工作~
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 现在你做 slide 用什么流程？
<soiamso> zghaia: 这个要看个人能力
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: OOo impress
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不做 web slide ?
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 现在的工作很少做slide啦，要做也不是很hardcore那种
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不做
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: web slide...要用lotus的，死人的
<alpha080> ltn: gui的，你要text editor 选vim吧
<zghaia> soiamso: 那我也来练练这个能力
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不用的，有个js
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: web slide... server在哪里？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 本地 file:/// 或者 远程
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没兴趣，没能力，没需求，以我个人喜好，知识共享全部用wiki
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不需要解说的全部用wiki, 需要解说的全部画图，slide, 不用
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: wiki也可以 slide 的
<ltn> alpha080: 嘿嘿，我以前用EMACS的AucTex mode。发现Lyx就用Lyx了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: http://gitit.net/
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没兴趣，要做也是列文字那种，无所谓
<zghaia> 看了半天，原来你们在讨论文档排版。。。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: ?
<alpha080> ltn: emac党，打倒~你从黑暗走向光明了~
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: git? wiki? 那我还不如直接搭trac
<ltn> 感觉google docs其实很好用。Microsoft Online office也不错
<ltn> alpha080: 那要是我告诉你我在用emacs上irc，你要怎么办%……
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不是那backend
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 而且我用的dokuwiki使用plain file作为wiki source 存放载体，大家一起vcs编辑wiki src即可
<alpha080> ltn: 原来是从殖民地变成半殖民地啊
<ltn> 个人觉得技术人员之间的交流用文档比较好。但是需要像外行交流，还是slide吧
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没意思，我是git黑和mediawiki黑,这东西一看我就不爽
<MeaCulpa> git和media wiki都绕着走
 * tenzu 表示香裆无聊
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 需要那样的东西是应为git很不好用，mediawiki也很不好用
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我宁可着更好用的vcs和更好用的wiki
<barcastar> 有人用过almanah日记本吗？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 也是直接修改 git  里面的文档
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 别和我提git...
<MeaCulpa> 没兴趣了解
<ofan> hg
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 什么backend 不一样，我给你看的是他的组合，而不是 backend
<Kandu> ofan: 用過 svn 沒？
<ofan> Kandu: 没 不会用
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我知道你的意思
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 也是有很多相似的产品的
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: en
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我同事都是mediawiki都嫌麻烦的，能够出一本书的vcs,如git,绝对不会有人想用
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 都是老顽固
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 什么是知识共享?
<SingRedFighBlack> MeaCulpa:) 我用着 git 呢
<MeaCulpa> SingRedFighBlack: 你丫不算
<SingRedFighBlack> 大叔走了 哦
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: no idea
<SingRedFighBlack> MeaCulpa:) 为什么不算
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 国内一般不用这个
 * SingRedFighBlack 原来不算人
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 不用什么
<soiamso> SingRedFighBlack: 共享知识
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 那用什么呢
<ofan> hg怎么样?
<soiamso> SingRedFighBlack: mail 来 mail去的混乱流程
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 国内是想偷别人的只是, 但又想捂着自己的知识
<SingRedFighBlack> ?
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 不明白你说什么,怎么 mail来mail去
<barcastar> 各位，小弟想请教个问题啊
<adam8157> barcastar: 说就是了
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 说,这里不用这么礼貌
<soiamso> SingRedFighBlack: 也就是连流程都没有，就别谈什么其他的知识了
<barcastar> 就是我在用这个almanah日记本
<barcastar> 但是不知道这些日记内容被存放在哪儿了
<barcastar> 也没有找到导出的方法……
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 不了解.
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) almanah 是什么
<barcastar> 唉……实在是找不出有又好用又保护隐私的日记本软件……
<soiamso> barcastar: 买个 note book
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 我在软件中心搜的
<soiamso> barcastar: 3块钱那种
<barcastar> ……
<ltn> barcastar: 个人喜欢纯文本
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 小众的???
 * adam8157 当年以电脑记日记的幌子开电脑上网...
<barcastar> 什么是小众的？
<void1> 以前有一个带锁的笔记本
<void1> 够保护隐私吧
<soiamso> barcastar: 手机还可以吧
<barcastar> 恩，不过貌似还有很多人能解开锁
<barcastar> soiamso: 手机啊……
<barcastar> 老手机了
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 不了解,
<ltn> 晕，弄个纯文本自己加个密不就行了、
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 有 .almanah 这个目录吗
<barcastar> 打开软件中心----附件----第七个就是啊
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 或者在 .config 目录下,有这个目录吗
<barcastar> ltn: 那样在windows7也能打开吗？怎么加密？
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 是到终端命令去找吗？
<ltn> barcastar: 纯文本怎么会打不开的！ 最简单的办法，加密压缩包
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 如果小众软件,我想除非很巧之外,没什么人可以帮到你. 去官网 看看
<Kandu> ltn: 那樣做的話就不方便了
<soiamso> barcastar: 一般跟 evolution 有关的软件都是小众了吧
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 有 ~/.almanah 或者 ~/.config/.almanah 吗
<barcastar> 我这个是在软件中心看到的
<pointerroyden> 大家好~~
<Kandu> ltn: 若有工具已經實現加密日誌的話
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 有 ~/.almanah 或者 ~/.config/.almanah 吗
<MeaCulpa> mail最好了
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 不知道上哪儿去找……
<ltn> Kandu: 就怕跨平台什么的不好呗
<MeaCulpa> 国内人不喜欢揽责，才会需要那么多流程辅助erp
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 文件浏览器啊. 显示隐藏文件
 * MeaCulpa 找个国企员工签个名，fw一个邮件，像要他命一样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天通了 jets n guns
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 对你的问题感兴趣
 * MeaCulpa roylez_ ...
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 有关firefox。自己下载的4.0，升级管理器老提示升级到3.6.7…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328931&p=2304214#p2304214 原来是系统自带的3.6，嫌没有中文，卸载了，自己到官网下载了4.0的二进制包，解压运行，用的好好的 但现在一直提示我可以升级到3.6的更高版本，怎么回事？ 应该是系统还不知道4.0的存在 ...
 * MeaCulpa roylez_ 我要去和老婆看三级片了
<barcastar> 最好大家多来帮我……^_^
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: linux版的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 3d肉蒲团？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不是，Spartacus
<SingRedFighBlack> soiamso:) 什么mail来mail去, 什么连流程也没有, 还是不明白你指的是什么
<pointerroyden> arch的aur源里也有hello这个包啊~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<barcastar> 我现在到了/这个目录下了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我对三级片一直没兴趣的，太softcore
<SingRedFighBlack> ......
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 无奈老婆要看，只好陪着
<happyaron> roylez_: dict脚本改用dict.cn吧
<ltn> softcore。。。这个词第一次挺好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我也不喜欢三级
<ltn> 听到
<happyaron> roylez_: 感觉比有道好
<roylez_> happyaron: 为啥？
<roylez_> happyaron: 我只是要查例句
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 角斗士一剑砍掉头盖骨，太假了，那时候有就算铁器，角斗士用的起么
<happyaron> roylez_: 有道的例句都是机器翻译的，而且是乱抓的
<edison0354> happyaron: 我考试竟然是下周4，记错了⋯⋯
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 你自己琢磨一下,去看看你的 home 目录下有没相似名字的 .开头的目录, 或者在.config 目录下
<happyaron> roylez_: dict.cn都有人工校对
<roylez_> happyaron: 是吗
<happyaron> edison0354: 悲剧，加油
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 就算是铁器，头盖骨何等货色，一般铁器砍个猪大排都困难
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<soiamso> barcastar:  find
<roylez_> happyaron: 等我没事就看看，或许可以考虑下o用这个练练perl
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 或者找找这个软件的官网
<happyaron> roylez_: :)
<barcastar> 我应该搜索/.almanah还是.almanah?
<jmhcxh> -_-!
<zeek> 请教11.04 PPS无声音
<ltn> barcastar: 直接找~/下的这个目录
<ltn> zeek: 这个软件里的声音从oss调到alsa试试
<zeek> 怎么调呢？。。。我是新手
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 就是找 类似 almanah 的
<ltn> zeek: PPS的设置里找找
<barcastar> ltn: 意思是肉眼观察是吗？
<zeek> PPS没设置哦。。。。
<ltn> barcastar: 就这几个文件，把显示隐藏文件打开，肉眼找找呗
<barcastar> 我试试
<ltn> zeek: 有啊，以前我设过的
<zeek> 弱弱得问句。。。设置在哪。。。
<caixiaoming> hi
<ltn> zeek: 菜单栏可以点出来的吧，我记得
<caixiaoming> 更新ubuntu碰到个问题，不知大家碰到过没有。
<^k^> caixiaoming, 好  ㍮ 
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 你会编程吗
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 不会
<caixiaoming> 更新系统后，Windows的系统到视窗的Logo出现后就一直不动了。
<zeek> OK啦
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 或者看看 他的源码,将数据保存到哪
<SingRedFighBlack> http://git.gnome.org/browse/almanah/
<^k^> ⇪ title: almanah - Small GTK+ application to allow you to keep a diary of your life
<zeek> 谢谢ltn
<netsnail> caoliu的邀请码谁有，给个。。
<caixiaoming> 有人碰到过吗？
<caixiaoming> 更新ubuntu系统后，Windows的系统到视窗的Logo出现后就一直不动了。有人碰到过吗？
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 去 http://git.gnome.org/browse/almanah/tree/src/storage-manager.c 找
<^k^> ⇪ title: almanah - Small GTK+ application to allow you to keep a diary of your life
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 你给我的网址……天书啊……
<barcastar> 这些源代码……我看不懂……
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 我正在看
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 谢谢
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) Database filename", "The path and filename for the unencrypted SQLite database.
<SingRedFighBlack> 貌似 与 sqlite 有关
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 问问 懂 sqlite 的
<barcastar> splite又是何物啊……
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 貌似没有固定的 filename 的吧. 没有提示你 保存文件吗
<barcastar> 没有
<barcastar> 即时保存的吧
<barcastar> 有个导入功能……但是没有导出……
<SingRedFighBlack> 艾,看完源码,我想我也懂 gtk 编程了
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 应该有导出啊, 有一个导出导入的对话框
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 能导出吗？
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 看源码的文件名,貌似有 导出
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 我就怕辛苦写的日记丢了……
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 有一个导入导出的对话框
<SingRedFighBlack> import-export-dialog.h
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 但是在“文件”下拉菜单里，只有导入一项……
<SingRedFighBlack> 有个导出 的操作export-operation.h
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 我不懂编程，只能用图形界面
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 是在源代码里？
<barcastar> 还是我要执行的操作？
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 我没装,也没详细 看 源码, 单就 看文件名,应该有个导入导出对话框,以及导出操作
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 你怎么保存的,自动保存,还是要手动在菜单中保存的
<barcastar> 自动的
<barcastar> 写完字就关闭就行了
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 哦, 我去看看源码
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 源码好慢啊
<barcastar> 是不是这一段？* almanah_storage_manager_new:
<barcastar>  * @filename: database filename to open
<barcastar>  * @encryption_key: identifier for the encryption key to use in the user's keyring, or %NULL
<barcastar>  *
<barcastar>  * Creates a new #AlmanahStorageManager, connected to the given database @filename.
<barcastar>  *
<^k^> barcastar:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 那个函数需要 filename 参数, 看看什么东西调用了这个,看看传递的参数是什么
<barcastar> 意思是？
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 查找 diary.db 这个 文件
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 查找 diary.db 这个 文件
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 文件浏览器？/目录下？
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 不过我猜想,你要懂得 sqllite 才能懂得这个文件的 格式
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) find
<barcastar> 没有这个文件
<SingRedFighBlack> 谁能帮帮教 barcastar 找 diary.db 这个文件. find 命令 我也不大懂
<just_go__> 请教下, 把输入法设成开机(不是开X Window)起动, 然后进X, 能正常使用
<just_go__> *** 吗?
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 应该有 的.
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 看源码, 他是这个 文件名
<SingRedFighBlack> 谁能帮帮教 barcastar 找 diary.db 这个文件. find 命令 我也不大懂
<barcastar> 不知道要是我升级11.40，我的日记还能不能存活下来……
<ltn> 先sudo updatedb  然后locate diary.db 比较快
<barcastar> ltn: 我试试看
<SingRedFighBlack> ltn:) 哦, updatedb 是啥东西
<SingRedFighBlack> ltn:) 你知道那个软件
<SingRedFighBlack> ?
<ltn> 建立硬盘文件的搜索索引 locate是根据索引查找
<SingRedFighBlack> ltn:) 哦. find 应该就好了吧, 应该在他 home 里
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ sudo updatedb
<barcastar> [sudo] password for don:
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ locate diary.db
<barcastar> /home/don/.local/share/diary.db
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 你叫 don??
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 应该就是这个了
<ltn> SingRedFighBlack: 这个方法很快~
<barcastar> 我叫don
<SingRedFighBlack> g_get_user_data_dir () 是 gtk 的库函数吗
<barcastar> 英文名
<SingRedFighBlack> ltn:) 哦,那我倒不知道
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 应该就是这个了. 它应该是 sqllite 的数据库文件. 我不懂
<SingRedFighBlack> :)
<barcastar> 应该是找到了……
<SingRedFighBlack> :)
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 那就好
<SingRedFighBlack> 看源文件还是有用啊
<SingRedFighBlack> 就是累
<SingRedFighBlack> g_get_user_data_dir () 是 gtk 的库函数吗
<barcastar> 图标像是三个硬币摞在一起的，但是无法打开
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 那是sqllite的数据文件,我也不懂. 问懂 sqllite 的
<SingRedFighBlack> 我关心的是 g_get_user_data_dir () 是 gtk 的库函数吗
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 说实话，我也不知道上哪儿去找懂这个的人……
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 在这问啊
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 这里有懂 sqllite 的
<SingRedFighBlack> 懂 sqllite 的出来
<SingRedFighBlack> MeaCulpa:) 你懂sqllite 吗
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 貌似 不是 MeaCulpa 就是 jy1986 的懂sqllite
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: ？
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 你去问问他们
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 怎么
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 问 roylez 去, 他出来了
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: 什么问题
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 你出来啊, 懂 sqllite 的来了
<barcastar> roylez：你懂得sqllite?
<roylez_> 一点点
<barcastar> 我一直在这儿
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) barcastar 不知道 怎么打开 diary.db 这个文件, 貌似 sqllite 的
<SingRedFighBlack> 我不懂, 我退下了
<roylez_> sqlite3 diary.db
<barcastar> roylez：那帮我看下……对，就是那个文件……
<if_else> 各位兄台，git pull 冲突，我使用 git diff 查看冲突文件，但不知如何修改啊啊？
<if_else> 谢谢
<roylez_> barcastar: .tab
<roylez_> if_else: git mergetool
<barcastar> 什么.tab?
<roylez_> if_else: 我用vimdiff
<barcastar> roylez：什么.tab?
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，是不是有两个文件的？
<roylez_> barcastar: sqlite3 diary.db 打开db文件，.tab 看有什么表，剩下就是a标准sql语句了
<roylez_> if_else: 你执行 git mergetool，会提示你选择mergetool，我用vimdiff
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，git diff 只是列出文件不同，但是没有详细列出哪些引起的冲突？
<barcastar> roylez：我不会打开啊……那个sqlite3 是个软件吗？
<if_else> roylez_: 好的，
<roylez_> if_else: 然后自己根据冲突进行编辑
<roylez_> barcastar: sqlite3就是个命令阿，你应该已经装过的
<barcastar> 在终端里用这个命令？
<roylez_> 对
<barcastar> roylez：在终端用？
<barcastar> 哦
<barcastar> 程序“sqlite3”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装：
<barcastar> sudo apt-get install sqlite3
<roylez_> barcastar: 那就装一个吧
<barcastar> 哦
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，启用 vimdiff 了，冲突是不是内容的冲突，是在内容的位置引起的，我要将两个同位置的内容放在一起怎么操作啊啊啊
<if_else> roylez_: 这是我的 处女冲突啊啊啊
<if_else> roylez_: 我以前只是用 vimdiff 处理两个文件而已，这个挺高端啊啊
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，谢谢了
<roylez_> barcastar: 我怀疑那db是不是sqlite的，你没装sqlite，怎么会有它的db
<roylez_> if_else: 不客气，git，简单的
<barcastar> 我是在用一个叫almanah日记 的软件……
<roylez_> if_else: 中间的，是你要保存的最终版本
<barcastar> 找不到我写的日记的存放地点……所以来求教的
<roylez_> if_else: 左边和右边的，是冲突的两个版本
<barcastar> 现在显示了这个：
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ sqlite3 diary.db
<barcastar> SQLite version 3.7.2
<barcastar> Enter ".help" for instructions
<barcastar> Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"
<barcastar> sqlite>
<^k^> barcastar:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<roylez_> barcastar: 输入 .tab 看看
<if_else> roylez_: 原来是中间那个是主要的。我试试
<barcastar> roylez：输入.tab没有什么变化
<barcastar> roylez就是换行
<roylez_> barcastar: 没这个文件吗？
<roylez_> barcastar: 你在 diary.db 的目录吗？
<barcastar> 刚关闭了，但是很容易找到
<roylez_> barcastar: 到那个目录去
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，我不知如何操作啊啊，使用 do / dp 没有反应，还是直接在文件直接编辑？谢谢
<roylez_> if_else: 。。。三个buffer我没用过do/dp，你直接操作好了
<barcastar> roylez： 现在居然找不到那个叫.local 的目录了
<roylez_> barcastar: locate diary.db 试试
<barcastar> 这个位置我记得，但是就是显示的东西……变了……
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，谢谢了，正在修改中
<barcastar> roylez：但是多出一个显示文本文件的叫diary.db的文件……打开……没有文字……
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 包包
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 好久不见
<zmcbb30> 哈哈哈哈
<barcastar> roylez：找到了
<barcastar> roylez：然后呢？
<roylez_> barcastar: 还是用 sqlite3 命令打开那个db文件
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ splite3 diary.db
<barcastar> 未找到 'splite3' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<barcastar>  命令 'sqlite3' 来自于包 'sqlite3' (main)
<barcastar> splite3：找不到命令
<roylez_> sqlite3
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ sqlite3 diary.db
<roylez_> barcastar: 你在diary.db所在目录里面开一个终端
<barcastar> SQLite version 3.7.2
<barcastar> Enter ".help" for instructions
<barcastar> Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"
<barcastar> sqlite>
<barcastar> roylez：终端怎么开到目录里？
<roylez_> barcastar: 如果你已经鼠标点开了那个目录的话，在那个目录里面右键选择打开终端
<roylez_> barcastar: 然后在那个终端里面输入 sqlite3 diary.db
<barcastar> roylez：在我的窗口，无论在哪儿点右键，都没见可以选择终端的……
<roylez_> barcastar: 那这样也可以 sqlite3  /home/xxx/........./diary.db 用绝对地址
<barcastar> roylez：哦
<barcastar> roylez：don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ splite3 /home/don/.local/share/diary.db
<barcastar> 未找到 'splite3' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<barcastar>  命令 'sqlite3' 来自于包 'sqlite3' (main)
<barcastar> splite3：找不到命令
<roylez_> sq
<barcastar> o
<SingRedFighBlack> if_else:) 这个需要你自己决策啊, 别人改的和自己改的冲突,你要决定保留哪个,放弃哪个.
<barcastar> roylez：这个是不是说，我得等会？
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ sqlite3 /home/don/.local/share/diary.db
<barcastar> SQLite version 3.7.2
<barcastar> Enter ".help" for instructions
<barcastar> Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"
<barcastar> sqlite> /home/don/.local/share/diary.db
<^k^> barcastar:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<roylez_> barcastar: 可以了，输入 .tab 看看
<if_else> SingRedFighBlack: 兄，vimdiff 比较出来的东东，不用用啊，我直接将下面diff 内容，复制到 中间窗口，保存
<if_else> SingRedFighBlack: 谢谢，兄台了，这是我第一次解决冲突？不好意思
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 现在有 sqlit3了?
<barcastar> roylez：重来一边
<barcastar> don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ sqlite3 /home/don/.local/share/diary.db
<barcastar> SQLite version 3.7.2
<SingRedFighBlack> if_else:) 我用 meld 来决绝
<barcastar> Enter ".help" for instructions
<barcastar> Enter SQL statements terminated with a ";"
<barcastar> sqlite> .tab
<barcastar> definitions  entries
<SingRedFighBlack> ..........
<roylez_> .......
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，我将 vimdiff 下面显示的 diff 复制到 中间窗口，保存，解决了，之后生成了一个 冲突文件.orgn 文件是什么？
<SingRedFighBlack> if_else:) 试一下 meld 吧. 挺好用. git 可以设置 margen 工具的
<SingRedFighBlack> if_else:) 我不管这个
<roylez_> if_else: xxx.orgn，远程origin，xxx.local，本地原始版本
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，我比较发现，*.orgn 和解决完冲突文件一样？
<roylez_> if_else: orgn是你从服务器上pull下来的版本
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 那我理解错了,我以为那时 原本的 源码 (original)
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 我都不管这个东西的
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: 确实可以不管
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:)
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，我pull提示冲突时，使用 git status 值列出冲突文件，使用 ls 查看目录，并没有发现 *.orgn / *.local 文件？合并后，也没有 *.local 只有 *.orgn 谢谢
<SingRedFighBlack> me 2
<roylez_> if_else: 看你合并的具体情况了，我有时候合并后，local和orgn都在，有时候只有orgn，有时候这俩都没有
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，好像不是远程服务器的版本，是远程版本 + git diff 内容
<roylez_> if_else: 是吗？
<if_else> roylez_: 是的！
<roylez_> if_else: 你vimdiff的时候，看三个buffer名字
<barcastar> roylez： 能看到我写的信息？
<roylez_> barcastar: 没看到
<if_else> roylez_: 是的，
<roylez_> barcastar: 你只把 .tab 的输出贴下，其他的不用贴了
<barcastar> roylez：好
<barcastar> roylez：sqlite> .tab
<barcastar> definitions  entries
<barcastar> sqlite>
<yunfan> 你们这些个片子
<if_else> roylez_: vimdiff 是看到了三个名字的，但是我只把三个小窗扣下面的那个大窗口的 diff 内容拷贝到 中间小窗口的
<roylez_> barcastar: 空的，要么就不是sqlite的db文件
<roylez_> barcastar: 你退出
<roylez_> barcastar: 执行命令 file /home/xxx/..../diary.db 看看
<barcastar> roylez: 就是关闭终端？
<roylez_> barcastar: 退出那个sqlite3
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，明天在研究一下把，谢谢了！俺 睡了，good night
<SingRedFighBlack> 中国也到海外办学。但我们只能到海外去办孔子学院，基本上是汉语教学
<thorne> 假期结束
<barcastar> roylez：don@don-Rev-1-0:~$ file /home/don/.local/share/diary.db
<barcastar> /home/don/.local/share/diary.db: SQLite 3.x database
<roylez_> barcastar: 搞不懂了
<SingRedFighBlack> if_else 怎么走的那么快,还想 推荐 meld 呢
<roylez_> barcastar: 这个db是空的
<barcastar> roylez：啊？
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 看源码 那文件是 sqlit 的
<barcastar> 难道是因为我还没写多少日记？
<barcastar> 写得少也不能是空的啊
<roylez_> barcastar: 要么你找错地方了
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:)
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 看源码, 是 diary.db 哪个目录不清楚
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: man里面没有吗？
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) g_get_user_data_dir () 这个函数返回 的 目录
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: 我投降，你帮帮他找找吧
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) http://git.gnome.org/browse/almanah/plain/src/application.c 这个文件 看的. 应该 没看错吧
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: 我玩一把游戏就去睡了
<barcastar> 55555555555555
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) static void
<SingRedFighBlack> startup (GApplication *application)
<SingRedFighBlack> 这个函数
<SingRedFighBlack> sqlit 忘了在哪看了
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 小众软件,很难找到帮助的,要不去问问哪个作者,给个 email 给他
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 这样也行？从来没干过……
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 或者给个 bug 给他,看他有没反应
<SingRedFighBlack> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=almanah
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 就是这个人 philip@tecnocode.co.uk？
<SingRedFighBlack> 不过要 login
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 哦,我倒没找到
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 致谢里的那个人，编写者是philip@tecnocode.co.uk
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 哦, 那你给个 bug,或者直接 email 给他. 除非很多人用, 这样小众的, 我们都没用过, 说不出一二的啊
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 嗯，好的谢谢了
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 不过我觉得，在软件中心排第七的软件，怎么成了小众呢……
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:)
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 不知道, 至少我是第一次 知道. 那你在问问这里有没有人用过
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 有可能老外多人用吧. 我是第一次从你这知道这个东西
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: 谢谢了
<barcastar> SingRedFighBlack: :-)，可能吧
<SingRedFighBlack> barcastar:) 没事,或者 google 看看
<johann> 还有人在没？
<johann> 没人吱一声啊
<alpha080> 吱
<SingRedFighBlack> 我党要控制“精英”，大学岂能自由？必须坚持党委领导控制下的校长负责制！
<SingRedFighBlack> 吱吱
<happyaron> 勿谈国是，遇到一个踢一个
<SingRedFighBlack> .........
<SingRedFighBlack> 好吧
<SingRedFighBlack> 那我名字要改吗, 唱红打黑
<happyaron> 差不多就行吧。。。
<johann> 好好
<johann> 不好意思，现在还要打扰你们
<alpha080> 不用，改就改成掃黃吧。。。
<johann> 问个问题，我在编译gcc是，出现ac_nonexistent.h找不到，怎么解决？
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 弄一个 虚假的来骗他
<SingRedFighBlack> :)
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 目录上有吗? 是不是 目录上有,没找到 includepath啊
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 这个能行吗？编译后功能会不会少一些？
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 目录上有吗? 是不是 目录上有,没找到 includepath啊
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 没有
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 我系统里找不到那个头文件
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 那 你问问别人. 应该 gcc 那么大的不会少东西吧, 问问高手
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 你的源码目录 呢
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 这里面的高手都不理我，除了你
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 哪都没有吗, 看看源码, 他是怎么样的.
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 那你真悲剧
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 整个系统里都没有
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 哪都没有吗, 看看源码, 他是怎么样 引用的.
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 网上也有关于这个的问题，都没人回答
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 我没编译过 gcc, 看来帮不了你了. 试试贴 你出现错误的文件的源码看看
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 我只是尝试看看, 有没有作用不担保
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:) 有编译 gcc 的问题
<johann> roylez你有什么高见吗？
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 那我去试试看
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 好的, 贴出来看看
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 我也想钻研钻研
<johann> 怎么贴？贴哪一个？config.log?
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 怎么贴？贴哪一个？config.log?
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 错误提示不是有提示哪个文件出错吗,就贴那个文件的源码看看
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 别让我自己也编译一次. 怕
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
<johann> conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 就贴conftest.c.
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 这个是grep过了的，config.log太大了
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 什么是 conftest.c 是什么
<roylez_> SingRedFighBlack: johann 睡觉了，呵呵，你们有精神的自己琢磨
<SingRedFighBlack> config 的 test
<SingRedFighBlack> ?
<SingRedFighBlack> roylez:)
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 你等一下，我去找
<alpha080> 別貼這面	，
<SingRedFighBlack> 好的
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 可别抱太大希望,我也是试试看. 明天再请教 高手. 现在高手都睡了吧
<SingRedFighBlack> alpha080:) ....
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: ==
<SingRedFighBlack> hao
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 没有那个文件
<SingRedFighBlack> 没有 conftest.c???
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 恩
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 不可能的, 那 conftest.c 的第10行,28个字符,哪里来的?
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 你肯定买找对地方.
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 你肯定没找对地方.
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 我在gcc的源码包里找的
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 我猜想, ac_nonexistent.h 也有
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 哦
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 貌似 gcc 有个影子编译目录, 你去那找找
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 那是为什么？
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 应该有的, 不然不可能会提示某行某列错误.
<imadper> 同志们,pidgin-fetion的插件,一定要配合openfetion来用吗?
<johann> 我在整个工程文件里找了没有，然后在影子文件里找也没有
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 我在整个工程文件里找了没有，然后在影子文件里找也没有
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 那就奇怪了.
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 只好明天白天去问问 高手
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 是，很奇怪
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 编译过 gcc
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 编译过 gcc 吗
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack:
<alvin_rxg> 没
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 行
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 不好意思帮不了你
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 唱红打黑
<alvin_rxg> ?
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 我打算熬夜弄出来的，看来得休息了
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:)
<johann> SingRedFighBlack: 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: 我得准备晚餐了
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 我是狂热共产主义者
<SingRedFighBlack> johann:) 不客气
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: 你去火星吧
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 火星有 共产主义?
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: 对啊，因为没有人，自然是共产主义
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 什么情况 源码包里没的文件, 但编译时又指出这个文件的几行几列出错
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 会不会那个文件是 自己生成的, 源码包没有的
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: 用到了系统里别的文件？ 问别人吧，我准备晚餐去了
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 好吧
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 你该找个女友了
<microvolcano> 大家好，请问怎么把HTML页面中的元素在页面垂直居中，最好不用套表格valign的办法
<SingRedFighBlack> microcai:) 什么
<SingRedFighBlack> 怎么问了就走
<SingRedFighBlack> 还要不要人回答了
<SingRedFighBlack> width: xxpx; margin: 0 auto;
<alvin_rxg> 这不是qq群……
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 什么 qq 群
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 那人问了问题,就走了. 倒要我 /whois 他, 追着他来回答
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: 真空，还去 whois 他啊？完成你的项目，赶紧给你儿子赚点钱去
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:)
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 我的qoauth 过去了
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: gcc 不小啊，怎么有功夫去编译这个？
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 不是我,是别人
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 貌似他走了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 我猜想可能是想qt那样 生成的
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 我猜想可能是象qt生成moc_...h那样的方式 生成的
<alvin_rxg> ？
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 要不想不明白,怎么会有提示错误,却找不到文件
<alvin_rxg> 啥提示？
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> 缺了就补咯
<SingRedFighBlack> conftest.c 的第10,28是怎么来的,如果没有conftest.c
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 他是连 conftest.c 都找不到
<alvin_rxg> ...
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 这就奇怪了啊
<alvin_rxg> find <path> -iname '*conftest.c*'
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 他不在了, 我没有gcc的源码
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 在看南方周末, 南方周末偏向和谐了
<SingRedFighBlack> 【动物农庄】【1984】（奥威尔，绝对的中国人必读书）
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 香肠呢？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他自个儿忙着
<knownbad> gnome3在arch上基本安装没问题。
<alvin_rxg> 不关心……
<knownbad> 但我得先用stock kernel开机过才行。
 * knownbad 飞踢 alvin_rxg
 * alvin_rxg 飙血
 * knownbad 接了那去卖
<knownbad> 猪血汤
<knownbad> 不，是松鼠血汤
 * knownbad 继续工作去
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 找到1984的视频
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) gebjgd 是松鼠 ?
<alvin_rxg> o
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: <-- 是这只
<SingRedFighBlack> 这只? --> alvin_rxg
<knownbad> 好似ecryptfs在安装kernel-ck + gnome3后有些问题.  用stock kernel开机过后就好了，但不知原因。
<SingRedFighBlack> 这只呢 --> gebjgd <-- 香肠 ???
<knownbad> http://www.chipmunks.com/
<knownbad> 这我忘了
<SingRedFighBlack> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/tXSMfDhusqI/
<knownbad> 第一次觉得linux像mac...
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 哦
<SingRedFighBlack> 正在看 1984.
<knownbad> 那是什么？
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 你已经离开了老大哥了
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1dgt583eu4kg.gif
<knownbad> ？
 * knownbad 摸摸肚子，饿了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 后来你去看了法老没？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<knownbad> 可惜，我都想去。
<knownbad> 很想被诅咒下。
<alvin_rxg> 挑个周末去吧
<knownbad> 划船去？
<alvin_rxg> 开灰机去
<knownbad> 德国有家做了只机器鸟，飞的跟真的一样。
<ooooOOOO> al
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 在吗？
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 你们说什么呢, 什么法老
<alvin_rxg> ？
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg,  问你一个生僻字。xu 读音的字使用郑码也无法输入？
<ooooOOOO> 郑码：PDSG
<ooooOOOO> http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi3/ZdicF0ZdicA9Zdic93ZdicA3.htm
<ooooOOOO> 这个字怎么输入？
<alvin_rxg> 这边 pdsg 只有词组……
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 你们说什么呢, 什么法老
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 什么机器鸟
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 有什么办法输入下吗？
<alvin_rxg> 编码对的，是 pdsg
<ooooOOOO> 但是打不出来……
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<alvin_rxg> 有了
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我还在整理《尔雅》
<alvin_rxg> ibus 郑码，字符集选择“大”
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 复制给我？
<alvin_rxg> 𩓣 ?
<alvin_rxg> 你的郑码词库是哪的？
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: http://uploadpie.com/NtuIm <= 左下角
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, ibus 的，但是我不会使用郑码，不知道哪个是“大”
<alvin_rxg> 郑码菜单里边着……
<alvin_rxg> 找
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 图上右下角， 郑 中 大
<alvin_rxg> 五笔可能给拆成 “三”，“立”，“八” 了……
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 如果 大字符集还是没有的话，那我把我整合的 ibus-zhengma 和我同学的超大cjk中文词库 给你……
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, http://uploadpie.com/wDApW
<ooooOOOO> 我这没有
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我五笔也不会  -_-
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 点击 “简” 循环
<alvin_rxg> 简， 繁， 简大， 繁大， 大
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 是简大 还是 大？
<alvin_rxg> http://ompldr.org/vOGlnaQ <== 别人的 gentoo Tmux !!!
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: “大” 吧，包含简体正体
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我这打出来是乱码
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 类似我那图里的第3个？
<alvin_rxg> 我这边字体是 SimSun-ExtB
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 花，讶摸
<knownbad> SingRedFighBlack: pharaoh
<ooooOOOO> 恩 是的
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 找个 windows 7 的 SimSun
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我是文泉译的
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 你在埃及?????
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 中文只有文泉？……
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 那别人没有装这个字体会不会显示乱码？
<knownbad> 正在德国展出中。
<knownbad> 我在火星
<knownbad> 我打算跟ET一起去看展。
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 没有你那个字体
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 宋体也不行
 * knownbad 刷牙去
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 你不是在美国吗,怎么跑到德国了
<alvin_rxg> 是 simsun 的增补
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 你发给我
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我没有windows
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 学这个 郑码和昌吉什么 快不？
<knownbad> SingRedFighBlack: 是跟德国松鼠在聊的。
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我这单个 simsun 也不是很全，你也看到我那边第3个字没显示
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 美国一华语电台 也有类似 象中国那些 半夜的广告. 卖什么美容的,还找 汪明荃 做代理
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 仓颉 是台湾的
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: ?
<SingRedFighBlack> knownbad:) 你不是也要去看吗.还有什么机器鸟什么的
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 你的名字是松鼠的意思??
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 没有简体？  不是很全没关系，先打几个，另外，打印出来PDF，别人没有字体应该也可以看的吧？
<alvin_rxg> SingRedFighBlack: 典故 《喜来鼠》
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 哦.
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: windows vista/7 以上应该可以，我那个 simsun 是 windows7的
<SingRedFighBlack> alvin_rxg:) 我也找个 好听的名字
<alvin_rxg> snuggleCat: 我整这个名号的时候，还没那电影
<SnuggleCat> alvin_rxg:) 哦.
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 35k 上传 ftp..
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 你网速好慢哦。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 个人网络，上传都慢的……
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我比你快点  :))
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我没有字根表，练习这些打字的有难度。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: http://www.stud.fh-hannover.de/~ren/r/simsun.ttc
<knownbad> chipmunks是喜来鼠？
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 收到了 :)
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是，是那电影的傻逼中文翻译
<knownbad> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 放到 ~/.fonts
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 哇，这么大……
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 然后 fc-cache -fv
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 然后重启 ibus 就可以了
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 恩 :)
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 在上传 simsunb ..
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, gebjd 没空吗？
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: windows 的 arial, simsun 是必备的……
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 他玩去了
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我还指望他解决《尔雅》呢……
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: uming 的字体你也可以装一下。得看打包得全不全了……
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: archlinux  只打包了一部分
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 这些字体不是开源的么？
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 微软的都不是
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 这不是微软自己弄的吧？
<alvin_rxg> 不是， arial 貌似是 微软的。 simsun 是方正的
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 方正的是不错
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: http://www.stud.fh-hannover.de/~ren/r/simsunb.ttf
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 下完了没？
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 这个空间下载速度只有几十KB
<ooooOOOO> 还没有下载完
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 是我学校的 ftp
<xiamx> 你们还在阿
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 难怪。
<xiamx> #ubuntu-cn 一共几个女的？
<knownbad> 这些不是arch上可以下载吗？
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 还有 4千多个 extC 的没有……
<knownbad> 从源下应该快些？
<SnuggleCat> xiamx:) 没有一个
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: archlinux ttf-ms-font 已经没了
<knownbad> 哦，奶奶的。  我都不知道
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 嗯？
<knownbad> 有的德国妹妹。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 转移到 aur 了，但没有中文字体… 另有一个 ttf-ms-font-zh_cn
<xiamx> SnuggleCat, 上次听有人讨论
<xiamx> knownbad, 这个晓得
<knownbad> 正搜着
<knownbad> xiamx: 不是妳吧？
<SnuggleCat> xiamx:) 哦
<xiamx> knownbad, 不是
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 骗子。。aur/ttf-ms-fonts 2.0-8 (1105)
<SnuggleCat> knownbad:) 德国妹妹??? 太高大了吧
<alvin_rxg> 谁有 cjk extC 的字体……
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我从来不说 aur 是 archlinux 源的……
<knownbad> SnuggleCat: 跟德国松鼠一样，假的。
<xiamx> extC是什么
<knownbad> 噢，你是对的。
<xiamx> 我想在wii上装个linux
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 你当前系统有没有 charmap ？打开看看 CJK Unified Ideographs Extension C 那块
<SnuggleCat> knownbad:) .....
<knownbad> 人在德国没错但不一定是非中国人。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: wqy + simsun + simsunb 中文字体基本全了，就差那4千多个 cjk extC 部分的字
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 没有那个
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 中文 local?
<knownbad> 只可惜松鼠不受诱惑
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 有一个cmap
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 你哪个 linux 发行版呢？
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, debian
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 临时装一个吧， gucharmap， gnome 的东西
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 恩
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 不是不削gnome吗?
<knownbad> 那个字怎么打？
<alvin_rxg> 𩓣 𩖕
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 还没下完么……
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 下载完成了 :)
<alvin_rxg> 那我删了
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 恩。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 然后你郑码试试 pdsg ..
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 似乎还是不行，在字体选项找不到刚安装的字体
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: relogin..
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg,  -_
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 那你把当前正在运行的，且需要那个字体的程序重启就可以了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> zzz
<alvin_rxg> 睡了，晚安
<alpha080> 好安靜
<jiero> 寂静之下是啥啥啥的。
<SnuggleCat> 他奶奶的.没有的网址都转到 联通 那网页. 想 测试都不行
<alpha080> 換DNS試試看
<^k^>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-03
<NoIE> 我家的电脑出毛病了，我也出毛病了。
<NoIE> 我现在按家里的电源插座开关，习惯性地要按4秒钟。
<flay> ..
<jonathan> 早上没人吧
<OT_iux> 我不是人
<inode> 你在他乡还好吗，如果你真的在乎我
<infinet> NoIE强人
<justcc> Hi , did someone know where to buy a VPN account?
<draketang> justcc: You can google for it, there are dozens avalible, some of them even for free
<justcc> draketang: thx. as long as they were fast .
<draketang> justcc: I do not use a paid vpn, so I have no idea which one is fast, but for many of them provied a free account which you could try for hours.
<ofan> 谁在豆瓣科学松鼠会组里? 求邀请....
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ecplise 出错,奇怪! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328967&p=2304473#p2304473 java 配置. ecplise解压了,怎么就不能用? 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazyyujie — 2011-05-03 9:01
 * xiamx schaum's outline = awesome
<justcc1> 刚买了一个计流量的VPN试用。效果不错。
<xiamx> justcc1, 求vpn计流量方法
<justcc1> xiamx: 晕，是vpn供应商给你计。
<justcc1> xiamx: 我没架设过vpn服务器。
<xiamx> -_- 我也想卖vpn
<xiamx> 我有服务器，不知道怎么计流量
<inode> google了两天，终于有了结果，原来要在编译时加上xft的USE标志，
<xiamx> inode, 字体阿
<inode> xiamx: 恩，emacs的字体支持，
<MeaCulpa> .
 * Rothsdad 上午好
<MeaCulpa> 欣闻Del.icio.us脱离yahoo
<hawk1918> cannot send to channel
<hawk1918> it seems that i cannot send chinese characters via symbian-based irc client
<hawk1918> sombody helps me
<hawk1918> please say sth
<hawk1918> i want to make sure i have connected to this room successfully
<xiamx> k
<tyndz> ka
<hawk1918> xiamx k tyndz ka ,right?
<maucat> yes
<xiamx> 这哥们走了没？
<hawk1918> nope
<xiamx> hawk1918, 你不去修你的输入法去？
<tyndz> what   os & irc client?
<hawk1918> i am using a e72 to chat with u
<tyndz> hawk1918: symbian? bu cuo.
<hawk1918> mirggi
<hawk1918> i am using mobile phone to chat
<hawk1918> i can read chinese characters correctly but not sending
<Rothsdad> is this an English channel?
<Loongjiang> 真搞不懂，
<xiamx> 有哪些端口一般不被学校网关屏蔽？ 80，21，443除外
<Rothsdad> xiamx: 22?
<xiamx> Rothsdad, ssh已经不幸被封，因为一般人用不到
<Rothsdad> xiamx: 哪所学校?
<xiamx> Rothsdad, 在国外
<Rothsdad> xiamx: ...
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 你个悲剧
<inode> iGoogle:听说你的fvwm配置很出色
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 求截图
<inode> lemonhallatvpn: 我求文 件
<lemonhallatvpn> 苍井空姐姐遭到围堵~~
<xiamx> 端口阿。。。我想不出来还有哪个可以用
<lemonhallatvpn> 80
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 3889
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 80我用着当HTTP呢
<lemonhallatvpn> 你SSH出去之后怎么都行啊
<iGoogle> 截图哪里看得出wm的特色哦。
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 那就上AV
<iGoogle> 看苍井空那样看wm?
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 求配置文件
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 那个也不行
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 我ssh不还得找个端口阿
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 为什么，
<iGoogle> 配置在论坛有，在github有。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 你的
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 因为普通用户用不到的会被封
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • ubuntu 11.04启动时显示频率超出范 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328971&p=2304521#p2304521 VG1921wm液晶显示器，安装ubuntu11.04后，启动时显示频率超出范。一会后系统自动进入（应该是有菜单，显示不出来），后面的一切正常。请问如何才能显示启动菜单？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcl999 — 2011-05-03 9:44
 * xiamx 已经找过IT部 N次提出解封SSH 无效
<Loongjiang> xiamx: ssh还需要你还指定端口？客户端还是服务端？
<iGoogle> xiamx: 你又不是妹朵。说了没用。
<xiamx> iGoogle, 真悲剧
<xiamx> Loongjiang, ssh端口被封
<xiamx> 哦！哦！， 可以设成110 Pop3
<xiamx> 反正我用imap
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 无语了，ssh都封，将来手机电话互联网一起封的日子有呢，
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 要是苍井空姐姐去说服IT部门，你说成功几率多大？
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 光说没用
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 那相当的大。想开啥都可以。
<Loongjiang> lemonhallatvpn: IT部
<lemonhallatvpn> 啊哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn, 光说没用
 * itrufeng hi.
<lemonhallatvpn> calebot: ???
<webOS> 1104 是否很吃内存，好像速度明显卡很多。
<lemonhallatvpn> 恩，优化的不是很好
<calebot> webOS: 没有独显?
<webOS> calebot: 好像没有独显
<calebot> webOS: 那跑 opengl 会比较吃力
<webOS> calebot: 我现在开 vbox 基本就冻屏幕
<webOS> calebot: 有了 webQQ 以后 vbox 基本就是开阿里旺旺。
<calebot> webOS: 用 unity 2D 或 gnome-panel 吧
<calebot> webOS: unity 3D / gnome-shell 貌似都要 3D
<webOS> calebot: 听说有个WEB旺旺，好像没用
<webOS> unity 2D 怎么弄？
<if_else> 各位兄台，如果指定 hosts 访问，会走 nginx 吗？谢谢
<calebot> webOS: 听说是安装 unity-2d-default-settings
<webOS> 哦。我看下。。
<webOS> ubuntu one 给2G 空间，还不如自己买个U盘，一样方便哦。
<webOS> ubuntu one 哪天给1G Web space 倒是很受欢迎。
<genio4urlife> 大家好
<^k^> genio4urlife, 好  ㍢ 
<genio4urlife> 请问如何在yakuake窗口中打开rxvt？并让其支持UTF-8?谢谢
<genio4urlife> 现在情况是如果我在yakuake中执行urxvt，rxvt就会打开一个独立的窗口，并不是在执行该命令的yakuake既有窗口中。
<calebot> genio4urlife: yakuake 本身就是个终端, 你想要的不可能用 yakuake 做到
<calebot> genio4urlife: google yeahconsole
<jyf1987> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/210838/191529
<calebot> genio4urlife: urxvt != rxvt
<genio4urlife> 谢谢提示，请问是否可以通过修改yakuake的profile，修改TERM为rxvt，并指定某个窗口使用该profile？
<calebot> genio4urlife: rxvt 不支持UTF-8
<mikeandmore> calebot: 不可能吧
<calebot> mikeandmore: urxvt != rxvt
<genio4urlife> mikeandmore: rxvt-unicode是支持的，对不起我说错了，给大家造成误解
<calebot> genio4urlife: yakuake 应该只支持有 kde binding 的终端 <- 目前应该只有 konsole
<mikeandmore> calebot: 哦，囧
<calebot> rxvt N 久没人维护了
<Loongjiang> “囧”这个字怎么用打出来的，五笔拼音都打不出来呢
<calebot> rxvt 最后一个 tarball release 是 2003 年 3 月 26 日
<palomino|working> 囧
<void1> scim可以
<cece> 煋
<genio4urlife> calebot: 哦～原来是这样，谢谢拉，我在yakuake里再绑定konsole看看
<void1> 覅
<jyf1987> 哪个用mutt的？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 主席呗
<jyf1987> 主席解释下 mutt如何给不同来源的邮件打tag
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 11.04连手机不能开机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328982&p=2304579#p2304579 我是山寨的windows mobile 6.5智能手机，经常连到PC上充电，U盘模式。安装的时候，有手机就不能安装系统。今天重启了下，又进不了系统，发现又是手机连在PC上，拔掉就好了。有人知道原因么？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<jyf1987> roylez: 人呢
<Loongjiang> 最好别山寒了，全用linux手机
<Loongjiang> 刚google了下，居然发现google "cjktty"的几乎每个页面上都有我的ID
<ofan> Loongjiang: 直接搜你id,会更多
<calebot> Loongjiang: 为啥都是你?
<Loongjiang> ofan: 你的也不少，彼此彼此
<ofan> Loongjiang: 啊?
<ofan> Loongjiang: 什么东西
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 跟你有啥关系？
<ofan> Loongjiang: 不是搜到聊天记录了把
<Loongjiang> calebot: 好像你是专门为这个项目的辩驳才问世的吧
<Loongjiang> ofan: 恩，还有一个wiki页面我写的
<calebot> Loongjiang: 我很尊敬豹哥的
<calebot> Loongjiang: 尊敬归尊敬, 能不能进 upstream 是另外一回事
<Loongjiang> calebot: 其实大家不应该伤合气的，开源嘛，大家分想
<calebot> Loongjiang: 没伤和气啊, 俺就事论事
 * calebot 没说过啥 cjktty 的坏话吧?
<Loongjiang> calebot: 你说cjktty不完整支持utf8,
<calebot> Loongjiang: 没说错啊
<Loongjiang> calebot: 但我们外行，一般的可以用就行了，
<calebot> 这也能算坏话? 那我说的坏话可多了(不限 cjktty)
<ofan> 打倒gbk
 * calebot 向来实话实说
<Loongjiang> calebot: 你这么聪明，问你个问题哈
<calebot> google cjktty calebot 没看到啥问题啊
<Loongjiang> calebot: 恩，
<Loongjiang> 我郁闷了N多天，始终想不出打完这些个补丁后，emacs怎就不能用这个汉字呢，在哪里配置字体呢
<Loongjiang> calebot: 我郁闷了N多天，始终想不出打完这些个补丁后，emacs怎就不能用这个汉字呢，在哪里配置字体呢
<calebot> Loongjiang: 字体是 embed 的, 没法配置啊
<calebot> Loongjiang: 改字体要重新编译的
<calebot> Loongjiang: emacs 选对 locale 就能用的
 * Kandu 說過 cjktty 二次開發者的壞話：microcai 說到這個補丁卻沒提到豹哥，我數落了他一下。二次開發者說只用了豹哥的字庫，沒用豹哥的源碼。我看了兩者的補丁，代碼完全相同部分非常多，又數落了他一下
 * calebot 尊敬豹哥
<ofan> 本来就不是microcai写的
<Loongjiang> calebot: 恩，开始我以为xft字体 emacs不支持，加了use也不行呢，难道microcai给的补丁里没有字库？
<calebot> Loongjiang: 不是 xft 的吧
<Lavande> 我在gnome下，想编译KDE的程序，需要装什么包？
<Loongjiang> calebot: 而内核用的是我后来装的正黑字体？
<calebot> Lavande: 搜搜 kde 带 -dev 的包
<calebot> Loongjiang: 那补丁用的是点阵字, 只能在 console 用
<Loongjiang> calebot: 这我当然明白，
<Lavande> calebot: wiki里说要kde-devel这个包，但是我搜不到……后来发现一个kdelibs5-dev 一股脑装了几百兆，但是发现还是不行……
<Lavande> calebot: 对了还有一个kdelibs4-dev 不知道和4是什么区别……
<calebot> Lavande: 想编啥程序? 试试 apt-get  build-dep foo
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 你就只管编译，提示缺少什么就装上呗，这么简单的事
<Lavande> calebot: eva丫，以前可以用biuld-dep的，但是11.04的源里没有eva了，那个招数也不灵了……
<calebot> eva 还能动么?
<Lavande> Loongjiang: configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<Lavande> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 这个kde-config我搜过，没有dev结尾的……不知道是神马东东
<Loongjiang> calebot: 那个补丁本不是microcai写的，但是开源嘛，好外就在于人人都能修改，人人都能使用
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 你还没配置呢，
<calebot> Loongjiang: 但是要按照 开源/license 的规矩办事啊
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 这个貌似是个程序啊，我发现有这么多包……kde-config-cddb               kde-config-qt-graphicssystem kde-config-cron               kde-config-synaptiks  kde-config-grub2              kde-config-tablet  kde-config-gtk                kde-config-touchpad  kde-config-phonon-xine  应该装哪个啊？
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 所有的出错信息都贴出来
<Loongjiang> Lavande: wgetpaste $file
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 我们有一个很好用的工具可以贴代码的，为什么非要贴在网页上呢
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 貌似没wgetpaste这个东东，我传到网页吧……
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 我怎么就有
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<calebot> Loongjiang: wgetpaste 也是贴网页啊
<Loongjiang> calebot: 方便的多
<Lavande> Loongjiang: http://code.bulix.org/yfl9we-79804
<Loongjiang> calebot: 我是说在手动在网上粘贴，多笨哪
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 不会把，你是什么系统？
<calebot> Loongjiang: gentooer?
 * Lavande 我以为是ee写的脚本……
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 啥
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 没用过kde,那么大的包为什么要编译呢，蛋疼啊，直接用一个小的wm多好
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 我们有一个很好用的工具可以贴代码的，为什么非要贴在网页上呢
<Loongjiang> 手动贴在网页上呢
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 我不要编译KDE啊，我是要编译KDE上面的程序……
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 是啥
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 不懂，不过一般的编译工具你都有了么
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 装了biuld-essential……
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 直接wgetpaste $file就可以返回一个粘贴好的网页，
<Loongjiang> Lavande: automake autoconf ?
<Lavande> Loongjiang:  嗯，也装好了
<Loongjiang> CAO，google又给封了
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 嗯
<Loongjiang> Lavande: autoconf-dev?
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 我们可以使用wgetpaste来粘贴较长的代码，可以把主题改下，要是发行版里没有，可以添上
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 貌似没这个，算了，我先装两个碰碰运气- -!
<Loongjiang> Lavande: 我打错了是autoconf-devel
<Loongjiang> calebot: 他来了呢
<Lavande> Loongjiang: 汗，也没有……
<Loongjiang> microcai: 问下你，你那个patch里是不是没有字库呢
<microcai> Loongjiang:  y偶
<microcai> Loongjiang: 有
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我找到实现控制台输入法的最佳方法了
<microcai> Loongjiang: 不需要修改内核
<Loongjiang> microcai: 那可恭喜
<microcai> Loongjiang: 也不想 ucimf 那样是去修改 readline
<microcai> Loongjiang: 就是用的 /dev/input/uinput
<calebot> uim 就支持了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 再不要别人说都不是你写的了
<microcai> calebot:  ... ... uim ?  那你不早说。
<calebot> microcai: 你又没问...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 终开看到你们两个对骂了
<microcai> calebot:  试过了，很不爽
<calebot> Loongjiang: 你这词用的...
<microcai> calebot:  偶的目标是移植 ibus
<microcai> calebot: 别和我提 fbterm-ibus
<Loongjiang> calebot: 好吧，是文明的交流
<calebot> microcai: uim 不需要 framebuffer
<calebot> microcai: cjktty 可直接用 uim
<calebot> uim 强大啊, 构架又好
 * Loongjiang 最讨厌linux老折腾中文，讨厌的想tu
<microcai> calebot:  uim 是如何实现的？ LD_PRELOAD  ?
<calebot> 不过 uim 中文支持不怎么好就是
<microcai> calebot: 那样的话多不好。
<microcai> calebot:  那还不是扯蛋
<calebot> microcai: uim-fep
 * Loongjiang 默认支持了多好
<microcai> Loongjiang:   void uinput_report_key_event(UInput* thiz, unsigned short key, int press);
<lemonhallatvpn> microcai: 我建议。。。还是用DOS的那种风格
<microcai> Loongjiang:  我需要对 tty 做小小修改。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  让 tty 支持 KEY_UNICODE_CHAR 按键类型
<lemonhallatvpn> missing: 最下面，或者最左边。。。。做成固定的候选字选择条
<lemonhallatvpn> microcai: 千万别浮动。。。。。
<calebot> microcai: 中文支持不好只是因为开发者不谙中文
<microcai> Loongjiang: 然后在 KEY_UNICODE_CHAR  里直接注入 UNICODE 字符
<Loongjiang> lemonhallatvpn: 我觉得fcitx最好，比ibux强用多了去了
 * microcai 偶不喜欢在 userland 做 diry hack . 大不了修改内核。哥又不是没玩过。
 * lemonhallatvpn 在CONSOLE下。。。。浮动的候选条是一个脑残的设计
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我已经联系了 fcitx 作者了，说没兴趣帮我移植到控制台下
 * calebot 偶不喜欢在 kernel space 做 diry hack .
<microcai> lemonhallatvpn:  对! 用 UCDOS 的风格就可以了
<calebot> fcitx 改构架很累的
<Loongjiang> microcai: fcitx的作者都在忙什么，这关系国计民生的大问题居然没兴趣
<microcai> calebot:   ... ... 事实上 kernel space hack 是最有效的
<calebot> 不过 csslayer 说他正在 refractory
<lemonhallatvpn> microcai: 不是，我在WEECHAT下使用的UCIMF的感觉是。。。浮动个毛啊。。。把别人的NCURSE的界面搞乱了。。。没劲
<Loongjiang> microcai: 趁着你在，讨教几个问题
<calebot> Loongjiang: 主流看法是能用 userspace 的就没必要搞到 kernelspace
<calebot> Loongjiang: microcai 是非主流
<Loongjiang> calebot: 我讨厌麻烦，管他是不是主流
<microcai> lemonhallatvpn:  就是就是 。
<microcai> Loongjiang: 快问。我马上出去吃饭了
<Loongjiang> microcai: emacs怎么就看不到中文 呢，
<Loongjiang> microcai: vim也不成
<Loongjiang> mic
<microcai> Loongjiang:  export  LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<Loongjiang> microcai: 只有w3m能用你的补丁，
<Loongjiang> microcai: 全变成问号了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 写在bashrc里么
<microcai> Loongjiang: 那是你编译 glibc 没有加上 nls ， 这在嵌入式环境中就这样的。重新编译 glibc
 * jyf1987 打倒microcai
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: +1
<Loongjiang> microcai: nls 怎么加，USE标志么
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 国人应该宽容异类，鼓励创新
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 而不是一味打倒
<wujie> 各位好阿
<microcai> Loongjiang: yes
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 只要能做成事，可以不择手段，邓小平也说嘛，不管黑猫白猫----
<Loongjiang> microcai: 什么yes呢，是USE呢还是，还是我跟jyf 说的yes?
<ofan> wujie: 大姐好
<Loongjiang> microcai: 什么yes呢，是USE呢还是，还是我跟jyf 说的yes?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 什么yes呢，是USE呢还是，还是我跟jyf 说的yes?收到请回答
<wujie> 10.10还有新更新阿
<microcai> Loongjiang: 是 nls
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我说，你的疑问是正确的
<welloong> hi
<^k^> welloong, 好  ㍣ 
<welloong> Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 5 secs
<welloong> 刚上完课，真累啊
<welloong> @^k^：你怎么24小时在线的样子
<OT_iux> welloong: 因为他是人机合体
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 我突然有个主意，其实irc的补齐可以做的更好，比如有人给你发信息，你直接tab就回复他的名字，pageup就是上上一个，自动记录给你发信息的人，不是更方便么
<Loongjiang> 我突然有个主意，其实irc的补齐可以做的更好，比如有人给你发信息，你直接tab就回复他的名字，pageup就是上上一个，自动记录给你发信息的人，不是更方便么
<Loongjiang> 原来我下线了
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍣ 
<Loongjiang> test
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我说，你的疑问是正确的
<microcai> Loongjiang: 是 nls
<welloong> OT_iux：传说中的administrator？
<Loongjiang> 我突然有个主意，其实irc的补齐可以做的更好，比如有人给你发信息，你直接tab就回复他的名字，pageup就是上上一个，自动记录给你发信息的人，不是更方便么
<void1> 这是客户端的事情啊
<welloong> loongjiang：客户端实现
<welloong> 我用irssi，连登入登出信息都屏蔽不了
<Loongjiang> welloong: 当然，我是说这对要同事输入中文要英文的不是非常非常方便么
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: xchat有插件可以实现
<ofan> welloong: /help ignore
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 不用它呢
<welloong> ofan:没反应啊
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: 其他的客户端没试过
<metbsd> irc该好好学学qq聊天室
<welloong> ofan:百度一下先
<tyndz> 3D肉蒲团！！
<tyndz> NB
<welloong> tyndz：TS？
<tyndz> 科技改变生活
<ofan> metbsd: 学什么?
<xiaohu> 恩？
<OT_iux> metbsd: 我恨qq聊天室。另外，能发图发表情的web irc客户端也存在
<metbsd> 可以截图，可以发表情
<metbsd> 方便交流
<ofan> metbsd: 那用qq就是了
<metbsd> 像irc只有文字，很落后的感觉
<ofan> metbsd: 何止是落后
<Loongjiang> metbsd: 服务器也不存在，除非你提供
<ofan> metbsd: irc是古董
<metbsd> 我没提供
<ofan> metbsd: 可以进博物馆了
<OT_iux> 简洁明了啊，不能用文字表达自己的意思，已经退化到刷图的qq群，我已经厌倦了
<metbsd> 是挺古董的
<imadper> 方便就行
<flay> qq聊天室都在聊些什么哦。。
<metbsd> irc截屏也没法用
<OT_iux> 不知道
<metbsd> qq聊天室也有ubuntu的
<imadper> metbsd: imagepaste
<ofan> metbsd: irc没有截屏 - -
<OT_iux> metbsd: 用Print Screen截图，贴到imagepaste
<ofan> metbsd: 你在win下?
<OT_iux> qq聊天室当然也有Ubuntu的，但是，我已经用Ubuntu了，再开qq真是自虐= =
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 为什么不开发个工具imagepaste $picture呢
<imadper> OT_iux: qq2010 for pidgin 很好用的
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: mibbit可以这么干
<OT_iux> imadper: 我还是喜欢webqq
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 真的
<metbsd> 知道有pastebin，但是图片总要依靠第三方，说明已经过时了
<webOS> sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings
<OT_iux> metbsd: 过时了你就去qq群吧……
<webOS> E: Unable to locate package unity-qt-default-settings
<webOS> 怎么办呢 ？
<ofan> webOS: 包名不对吧
<metbsd> 我只是说说irc啊，又没骂你娘
<NWMonster> 。。。
<webOS> ofan: 帮我看看阿：http://lifehacker.com/#!5735942/unity-2d-speeds-up-ubuntus-unity-interface-on-low+powered-computers
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done
<NWMonster> 气氛好紧张
<OT_iux> 我就说喜欢有截图贴表情可以去qq群啊，又没骂谁的娘
<metbsd> 一说到痛楚就要赶人走
<ofan> webOS: 额  我要去吃饭了
<webOS> ofan: 哦
<OT_iux> 软件不是自己选择自己喜欢的么，喜欢什么用什么，有错么
<webOS> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily -- sudo apt-get update -- sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings
<OT_iux> 要么自己想办法改进，要么提出改进建议，要么用自己喜欢的
<ofan> metbsd: qq,irc一起用,不冲突
<NWMonster> irc也可以贴图，不过需要第三方网站，也可以做表情，不过只能用ascii art
<metbsd> 有时在这里提问题，有时在qq提，不冲突
<Loongjiang> microcai: 其实可以不用你在console 下搞输入法,emacs 完全可以做这件事
<webOS> 最后一句不能运行
<OT_iux> “落后”“过时” 这类评论不能解决任何问题
<metbsd> 那irc不如qq群的也客观存在
<ofan> Loongjiang: vim里就可以 装个vimim插件
<Kandu> OT_iux: 但是雖然不喜歡一個軟件，但是可愛的 OT_iux 正在用這個軟件，為了和可愛的 OT_iux 聊聊天，也就愛屋及烏了。<-- 這樣頁可以的吧
<OT_iux> =。=
 * Loongjiang 强烈同意OT
<Loongjiang> ofan: vimim可以做什么，输入中文么
<ofan> Loongjiang: 恩 不用装输入法
<OT_iux> @@ 可以不用装输入法？这么神奇？
<Loongjiang> ofan: 从没听说过，
<ofan> Loongjiang: 现在你听说了
<Loongjiang> ofan: 只知道emacs可以
<NWMonster> 哈哈，IRC是IRC，QQ群是QQ群，我感觉没什么可比性
<ofan> Loongjiang: vim也可以
<metbsd> 感觉irc就是以前没有GUI，用用差不多
<Kandu> OT_iux: 我也覺得 irc 有點過時，不過大家都習慣了，牛人也多。於是愛屋及烏繼續用下去了
<ofan> metbsd: 就是没有gui的时候诞生的
<metbsd> 现在都是GUI，截图甚么要上其他网站，irc就不方便了
<NWMonster> 我倒是感觉irc的存在还确实有他的价值
<ofan> metbsd: 不过我个人不喜欢靠截图来说明问题
<NWMonster> IRC跟BBS不同，虽然都几乎是同一时期的东西，但BBS确实不如现在的http下的论坛好用了
<ofan> metbsd: 除非是必须要看图才明白 的
<NWMonster> 虽然现在有很多IM工具，但IRC还具有起优点
<Kandu> OT_iux: 不過 Irc 也很有必要性吧。當 gui 開不起來的時候，如果沒有一個只允許文本的聊天軟件，也會很不爽
<Kandu> OT_iux: 求助什麼的就方便了
<metbsd> 国外也没什么聊天室，不知道外国人玩甚么
<Loongjiang> ofan: 很精彩
<metbsd> msn聊天室？
<OT_iux> Kandu: 我觉得，我用irc的原因主要是，1它不卡，不占用太多的内存；2可以在Linux下方便地使用各种方便的办法连接上；3没有太多花哨的吸引我眼球的内容，不会被其他人刷图之类的，让我专注于说话这个基本的功能；4老板走到我背后都不知道这是聊天室
<ofan> NWMonster: irc比较纯粹些吧,还有很多老一辈的hack都坚持用irc,总体水平和氛围是qq群什么的没法比的
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 老板真悲剧
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 呵
<OT_iux> 现在的qq群其实造成了大家的表达能力的退化，都变成各种图、表情和 “呵呵 ” 的存在了
<ofan> metbsd: 老外玩twitter,facebook
<metbsd> 老板会不会是装不知道啊
<OT_iux> metbsd: 也有可能
<ofan> metbsd: 还有usenet
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • 11.04是LST版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328993&p=2304699#p2304699 如题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lldonger — 2011-05-03 12:14
<ofan> usenet到现在我还不会搞
<NWMonster> 其实很蛋疼的说 现在 #archlinux 这个聊天室里有上千的人，qq群做不到的
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 老板可是老一辈呢，怎么会不知IRC呢
<metbsd> twitter和facebook也上不去，可以群聊天吗
<ofan> usenet上的讨论质量都很高
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: 老板连登陆qq都有困难
<metbsd> 要是老板比你傻，你做老板，他替你打工了
<NWMonster> metbsd: usenet现在还是有人用，不过渐渐邮件列表就会替代它了，我感觉
<OT_iux> metbsd: 错了，打工的要聪明，傻的没法打工，只好做老板了
<ofan> NWMonster: 没有吧.. 我想订阅usenet 不知道怎么搞
<OT_iux> 干活的要有技术啊
<NWMonster> ofan: 现在很多usenet都是收费的
<OT_iux> lookit是一个截图的面板小工具，和系统自带的截图工具不同的是，lookit可以设置截图之后直接上传到FTP, SSH 或者 Imgur
<NWMonster> ofan: 免费的那些里面全是广告
<ofan> NWMonster: 对.. 这比较悲剧
<metbsd> 工字不出头
<metbsd> 你不在那个层次，也无法理解老板的想法
<metbsd> 说白了，老板就是在消费你
<NWMonster> ofan: 没办法，不过有些提供试用，可以进去看看，不过我认为里面很伤心
<ofan> NWMonster: 伤心啥
<ofan> google groups有usenet的存档,但是看起来很麻烦
<NWMonster> ofan: 帖的内容不如邮件列表的有意义，文件的东西又不如电驴的网络大，除了下载某些东西的速度快之外，其他算了
<ofan> NWMonster: 某些分类里的讨论还可以吧
<NWMonster> ofan: 不过也可能是我访问的usenet的水平太差导致的
<NWMonster> ofan: 其实多訂几个邮件列表足够了
<ofan> NWMonster: 我订了不少..
<NWMonster> ofan: 哈，膜拜
<ofan> NWMonster: 看的很少 lol
<metbsd> 说白了，老板用你，和你叫鸡没大区别
<alpha080> ofan: the same to u
<NWMonster> ofan: 我只是遇到问题了，会去邮件列表的索引里搜索相关的讨论罢了
<ofan> alpha080: 啥??
<NWMonster> ofan: 现在很专注的网站也有很多，邮件列表我看也快悲剧了
<alpha080> Maillist
<NWMonster> ofan: stackoverflow.com 的气氛我就比较喜欢
<ofan> NWMonster: stackoverflow,quora都是超高质量的
<ofan> NWMonster: 国内也有山寨站了,不过质量差太多
<NWMonster> ofan: 很，上面存在的高人很多
<Loongjiang> ofan: vim的plugin在哪呢，哪个目录呢,~/.vim/ 下么，我建了一个没用啊
<Loongjiang> ofan: locate一大堆
<ofan> Loongjiang: ~/.vim/下还有目录具体看 :help rtp
<zhangkaixuan> 用ubuntu 11.04的兄弟 请问默认的音乐管理器是banshee吗？
<flay> 下载11.04iso后dd到u盘应该就可以启动了吧 我想瞧瞧11.04是啥样的
<wujie> en
<wujie> 用启动盘创建器
<Loongjiang> 整个freenode加起来也不过几万人吧
<MeaCulpa> usenet搞个thunderbird捷克
<MeaCulpa> s/捷克/即可
<MeaCulpa> 就是慢了点
<MeaCulpa> slrn还行
<lemonhall> usernet....
<lemonhall> 这个世界上仍然存在这么多的历史遗迹
<jyf1987> usernet要花钱的吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 才怪
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 很多要花钱的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 呃，没事花那钱干吗呢
<MeaCulpa> 当然大部分人是上免费的新闻组
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我们现在用reader不花钱看好多新闻 可是也有人花钱买报纸看呢 社会信息不对成嘛
<happyaron> :)
<lemonhall> 要花钱的。。。。。
<lemonhall> 想起来了，有几个有名的下载信息组，是要钱的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那个时代...
<happyaron> hehe
<lemonhall> 不过我们有VERYCD这种组织。。基本都有搬运工帮着把0DAY的东西搬运过来了
<lemonhall> 所以也无所谓饿了
<if_else> 各位兄台，网络安装时，可以选择安装包吗？谢谢
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 说的好啊
<calebot> stackoverflow 也要看是谁回答啊
<lemonhall> NWMonster: ？？？
<lemonhall> calebot: 大部分回答还是比较高质量的吧
<NWMonster> "不过我们有VERYCD这种组织。。基本都有搬运工帮着把0DAY的东西搬运过来了"--说的好
<NWMonster> calebot: 总体来看，比其他那些上面提个问题，下面放个广告的网站好。
<lemonhall> NWMonster: 呵呵，事实就是这样啊
<calebot> lemonhall: 是因为投票把好答案拉上来了
<lemonhall> calebot: 网站设计的好
<tonghuix> 大家上班好
<NWMonster> ...
<ofan> verycd搬运啥了
<ofan> 就是靠电驴做了个网站
<if_else> 各位兄台，gnome 突然注销，退回到 gdm 要在哪里查看是哪个程序导致的？谢谢
<iIlL10oO> ed2k   |file|[%E6%B8%AF%E5%8F%B0]3D%E8%82%89%E8%92%B2%E5%9B%A2[%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85RMVB][1280%20720][%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97%E5%B9%95].rmvb|1270533632|44A6F1C582126C17E9A3ED7C21290D98|/
<wujie> APPLE的IRC做的好棒阿
<NoIE> iIlL10oO: 什么东西？
<lemonhall> iIlL10oO: 什么东西。。。
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/192/192501.htm
<NoIE> 本拉登之死将被迅速制作成游戏
<lemonhall> NoIE: [%E6%B8%AF%E5%8F%B0]3D%E8%82%89%E8%92%B2%E5%9B%A2[%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85RMV
<lemonhall> 这是UTF8是把
<NoIE> lemonhall:P½�0½6�@�=�vN@��½���9D�
<iIlL10oO> ed2k://|file|[%E6%B8%AF%E5%8F%B0]3D%E8%82%89%E8%92%B2%E5%9B%A2[%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85RMVB][1280%20720][%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97%E5%B9%95].rmvb|1270533632|44A6F1C582126C17E9A3ED7C21290D98|/
<^k^> ⇪ rmvb , 1.18 GB
<iIlL10oO> ...
<iIlL10oO> 机器人没解析出来嘛
<hawk1918> 不要下那个， 很不清楚
<iIlL10oO> hawk1918: 哦,那我不下了...
<NoIE> hawk1918: 不是 1.18G吗？
<lenovo_Arch> rmvb……
<lemonhall> [港台]3D肉蒲团[高清RMVB][1280 720][中文字幕].rmvb
<lemonhall> 擦。。。
<lemonhall> 解析出来了！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ofan> lemonhall: 多大
<hawk1918> 据说那个是枪版中的枪版
<ofan> 肯定的
<hawk1918> 大不一定清析
<lemonhall> ofan: 1.1GB
<lemonhall> 要的私聊
<ofan> lemonhall: 枪版的
<lemonhall> 我迅雷邮件
<lemonhall> ofan: 我这种老狼，早就做到心中无码了
<wujie> 3D？
<iIlL10oO> 3D版本
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 有没有人共享下你的ubuntu server 64bit 的source.lst中的内容啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329012&p=2304939#p2304939 谢谢分享哈，，我安装完ubuntu server之后，source.lst中只有一行CDROM的，其它什么都没有，连个注释都没有。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ijse — 2011-05-03 13:31
<ofan> wujie: 大姐..
<hawk1918> ,lemonhall: 只是试一下能不能发信息， 打扰了
<hawk1918> 怎么回事？
<hawk1918> ,lemonhall 能发么
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 哪里下啊
<hawk1918> 对了， 怎么发单人信息？
<iIlL10oO> hawk1918: 补全
<hawk1918> ,iIlL10oO补全
<hawk1918> ,iIlL10oO 补全
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 我的建议是irc记录发信息 的，直接tab回复多好，up和down是上一个和下一处
<hawk1918> 还是不行
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 那要看IRC客户端的,可以自己写个 irssi 插件
<wujie> 11.04真难看
<calebot> Loongjiang: 有 libirc, 自己写个不难
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 写完共享一下
<dream1986> 11.04感觉确实不怎么好
<wujie> 兼容性差
<hawk1918> iIlL10oO: 再试试
<dream1986> 我感觉不如gnome3
<iIlL10oO> hawk1918: 收到
<calebot> unity 本来就是半调子
<hawk1918> iIlL10oO: 收到？
<calebot> 仓促写就, spec 不良
<hawk1918> 用11.04老卡了
<hawk1918> 10.10是一般卡
<ofan> Loongjiang: 自己写个插件
<Loongjiang> ofan: 我试试吧
<dream1986> 拖动窗口时确实不流畅
<hawk1918> 11.04是卡死人不偿命
<ofan> wujie: unity 难看吧
<hawk1918> 比win7卡多了
<dream1986> 界面不如gnome3
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 连3D都没了
<metbsd> 独立显卡英语怎么说啊
<wujie> du li xian ka
<wujie> 孤独的显卡
<ofan> individual graphics card
<calebot> metbsd: standalone video
<hawk1918> 是不是集显跑11.04不行啊
<wujie> 有2D的
<calebot> 看啥集显了
<calebot> 有的集显也很猛的
<Desp_rado> unity
<hawk1918> HD3200
<Desp_rado> unity 2d
<wujie> 1G集显
<Desp_rado> 软件中心有下载的
<wujie> 11.04太搓
<Desp_rado> bug太多了 - -
<palomino|working> standalone graphics card
<wujie> 用回10.10吧
<ofan> 集显还1g
<calebot> 主要看芯片
<wujie> 有1G的
<Desp_rado> 这个全局菜单有什么优点啊？不大明白
<palomino|working> 集显1g不新鲜。。。用的反正是内存。。。
<palomino|working> 省屏幕空间吧 , Desp_rado
<Desp_rado> 特不习惯这个全局菜单...
<palomino|working> 我也是
<wujie> 垃圾死了
<ofan> 集显就没独立显存
<wujie> 超难看阿
<palomino|working> 也有带独立显寸的 , ofan
<wujie> ATI
<Desp_rado> 感觉适合小屏幕的 台式机不大适合 14寸本也没太大必要
<wujie> 交火
<calebot> 全局菜单是给鼠标控用的
<palomino|working> 没错 , Desp_rado
<ofan> palomino|working: 什么
<palomino|working> 在我24寸上很难受 , Desp_rado
<Desp_rado> 上面的panel只能显示全局菜单 连插件都放不了...
<wujie> 还不如10.04上网本呢
<palomino|working> 带独立显存的集显 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 那应该就算是内嵌独显了
<palomino|working> 性能比用内存冒充的好一些
<calebot> 全局菜单是鼠标人机介面的一大创举, 至于喜不喜欢那看个人了
<iGoogle> 亡命之徒？
<calebot> 对于鼠标用不好的人来说, 全局菜单很方便的, 手一甩就指到了
<palomino|working> 要是30寸的显示器用全局菜单估计更难受 , calebot
<Desp_rado> 右侧面板那堆程序图标能不能换位置啊？？？
<wujie> 太搓了，谷歌被它毁了
<Desp_rado> 左侧...
<calebot> 对于鼠标高手来说, 菜单在哪都无所谓, 手一甩就精确到 pixel
<wujie> 我用26寸的
<ofan> 对于不用鼠标的来说 无所谓了
<calebot> palomino|working: 鼠标速度设置好就成
<wujie> 越看越不顺眼
<ofan> 直接把菜单咔嚓掉
<palomino|working> lol , wujie
 * calebot is hotkey 控
<palomino|working> 支持hotkey
<ofan> vim 控
<wujie> 10.10好，可以安装MAC主题
<calebot> 比如有的 WM, window title 那么细, 放大缩小都不好按
<iGoogle> 原始的热键。
<calebot> 这时全局的优势就出来了
<ofan> tiling wm的路过..
<calebot> 全局菜单就可以省掉每个 window 的 title bar
<hawk1918> 为什么xchat在linux下是免费的
<iIlL10oO> hawk1918: 收到
<calebot> 所以不要听风就是雨, 人家 mac 全局菜单佳评如潮的
<hawk1918> 在win下就要花钱呢？
<ofan> hawk1918: 因为鄙视windows
<hawk1918> 。。。
<Desp_rado> ......
<lemonhall> ofan: 床单控
<Cherrot> 11.04的反应不是一般的慢啊……烦死……Alt+Tab都不反应……
<ofan> hawk1918: 因为老外都买正版windows,所以用win的都是有钱人
<calebot> 当然对于 鼠标高手/tiling user/无边框 user 来说, 全局就是占空间
<hawk1918> ofan:这个理由太扯了吧
<calebot> hawk1918: xchat 作者有写理由的
<Desp_rado> 11.04要想用反色那个插件怎么使？
<ofan> hawk1918: 不算扯
<Desp_rado> 一反色就崩溃了啊...
<iGoogle> calebot: 你也有点类似 microcai 了。最近搞传销？
<Cherrot> 11.04想要放大屏幕用神码键？
<iGoogle> Desp_rado: 降级吧
<calebot> iGoogle: 没, 只是看到一些无知的人见全局就打
<microcai> iGoogle:  。。。 告你诽谤
<Desp_rado> i
<iGoogle> 。。
<calebot> 要知道全局的设计可以很强大的
<ofan> ...
<wujie> 3D的那个团团下载好慢
<Desp_rado> iGoogle: - -...
<lemonhall> calebot: 全局挺好的。。。恩
<lemonhall> wujie: 给我你的邮箱，我给你加速
<ofan> wujie: 大姐要看肉蒲团?
<calebot> 全局用糟了那是 canonical 的错
<iGoogle> 破马都说了。大屏幕，全局菜单真tmd的麻烦。 palomino|working 是不。
<wujie> 邮箱？
<palomino|working> 是阿 , iGoogle
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我觉得挺好的。。。。
<happyaron> ee念咒灭了它。
<calebot> iGoogle: 鼠标速度设快点就成了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我喜欢全局菜单
<iGoogle> 我也是这样体会的。 palomino|working
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 省去我好多好多的空间啊
<iGoogle> XwinX: .. 你小屏幕的。
 * calebot 不用全局的 evilwm user 飘过
<ofan> 我不喜欢菜单...
<iGoogle> XwinX: 难得你今天有空啊
<calebot> 不用归不用, 人家的优点也要赞扬的
<lemonhall> wujie: 邮箱啊，快点。。我去睡觉了。。。要不
<calebot> 不能因为自己不喜欢就硬说人家不好
<iGoogle> calebot: 所以说你想传销的啊。自己不用，还一个劲表扬。典型的 microcai。
<XwinX> ofan: 我也很少用菜单,所以把菜单弄到上面板去
 * lemonhall 我喜欢啊我喜欢~~~
<XwinX> iGoogle: 嗯
<Desp_rado> 要是上面的面板除了全局菜单 还能自定义一下就完美了
<wujie> 不过显卡驱动打好了
<ofan> XwinX: 什么wm?
<microcai> iGoogle: 我什么时候不用自己表扬的东西了！！
<XwinX> ofan: compiz
<Desp_rado> 现在就一个全局 一个通知栏...剩下的空间浪费了啊 - -
<ofan> 其实用tiling的多好
<calebot> 我是平衡报导
<iGoogle> XwinX: 小屏幕的，我面板是满的。大屏幕的，我鼠标跑太远的。所以，都不用这。
<ofan> 省去了调整大小的麻烦
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你要经常用菜单?
<ofan> 调整位置
<iGoogle> microcai: 类比类比
<calebot> evilwm 适用大小各种屏幕
<microcai> iGoogle:  类比你个头。选别人去
<iGoogle> XwinX: 不啊。隐藏菜单最好
<XwinX> iGoogle: 常用操作toolbar就可以也
<flay> dwm也还不错额
<iGoogle> microcai: 你是irc的反面典型。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 菜单用的少,所以放最上面去
<iGoogle> XwinX: 没地
<calebot> 鼠标跑太远 <- 表示鼠标设置不良
<XwinX> iGoogle: 现在gnome-shell上面板一大空白,看着就恶心
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 来批斗 calebot的小屏幕
<XwinX> iGoogle: 买个好鼠标吧
<iGoogle> XwinX: 俄。你都shell了。。
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 确实...完全闲置
<calebot> 不管屏幕多大, 鼠标都应该在一张邮票大小内移动就够了
<wujie> 问一下
<pocoyo`> wujie: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 所以我升级到gnome-shell,又给降回来了
<iGoogle> calebot: 你的加速，蛮狠的嘛
<wujie> 给你什么邮箱阿
<calebot> 鼠标高手表示没有鸭梨
<wujie> 我要看看
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 我用的那个livecd体验的...
<iGoogle> 。 evil的，居然说鼠标高手？
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 我是 arch, 现在我不能升级了,一升级就升到了 gnome3
<iGoogle> XwinX: 升级吧
<calebot> evilwm 和鼠标又不冲突
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 嗯 好像挪到extra里了
<iGoogle> 洗发水不死，谁还死啊
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不升
<MeaCulpa> 貌似FPS界早就是low senser的天下了
<wujie> 加速的呢？
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 是啊,我从testting 退守 extra
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 现在 extra 也要失守了
<calebot> 该用鼠标就用鼠标
<calebot> 该用键盘就用键盘
<iGoogle> calebot: 你适合点指杆嘛
<ofan> wujie: 走了
<iGoogle> 快卖了鼠标
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 好像gnome3也能使用经典界面？
<iGoogle> 比邮票还小的地方。
<XwinX> iGoogle: Desp_rado 我想在 archlinux 里装个unity 试试,装不上
<Kandu> XwinX: IgnoreGroup = gnome gnome-extra
<wujie> 哦，说下怎么加速阿
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 经典界面的上面板还是一个德性
<iGoogle> XwinX: 不好用的。 我的eeepc都跑几个月了。
<calebot> wujie: xset
<XwinX> Kandu: 好,我试试
<iGoogle> 我干脆小本跑fvwm算了。
<Desp_rado> XwinX: - - 那太恶劣了 好几个月不用arch了...
<Kandu> XwinX: 要是像 python2 和 python3 分開就好了。 arch 也不分個 gnome2 gnome2-extra 組出來,真是麻煩的
<iGoogle> 无限桌面
<XwinX> Kandu: 嗯
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 我现在都想换到KDE了
<MeaCulpa> 貌似gentoo一直有gnome和gnome-light
<calebot> X11 貌似有限制的
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 是啊
<calebot> xorg 没打补丁好像最大到 32768 pixel
<iGoogle> 。
<lubcat> 连接不上了。
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 我之前用KDE时候小插件频繁崩溃 结果我就崩溃了
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 反正你的鼠标是不行。那么快的加速，一跑10个屏幕过去了。 calebot
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 尤其是桌面地球仪那个 - - 最后死掉了
<calebot> iGoogle: 技术好就不怕
<Gun^Rose> 这下热闹了，炸了锅了，呵呵。还好还有个openbox能挺一阵子，天知道能坚持多久呢。gnome3啥时候才能完整一些呢，千万别半拉嘎己的就扔这儿了，害死人啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 每个人习惯不一样嘛
 * calebot 开会去
<XwinX> Desp_rado: kde也麻烦
<MeaCulpa> Gun^Rose: 呆在盒子就没事，远离这些烦恼
<iGoogle> 达到box
<iGoogle> . 打到懒惰的 box
<Desp_rado> XwinX: 嗯 现在看还是Gnome2.3X比较好使 基本没遇到过bug
 * MeaCulpa 力挺盒子
<XwinX> Desp_rado: 是,我现在坚守2.32
<Desp_rado> MeaCulpa: 用openbox的话kde,gnome,xfce那堆得软件可以混着装？
<wujie> 买Apple的
<MeaCulpa> Desp_rado: 可以，那些软件只是需要一些库而已
<wujie> ubuntu官网也有阿
<MeaCulpa> Desp_rado: 本来都是混着装的嘛，没人规定不可以
<Desp_rado> MeaCulpa: 很诱人啊~
<MeaCulpa> Desp_rado: 我在windows里跑盒子，kmail, gimp, dolphine
<iGoogle> XwinX:  http://kimag.es/view.php?i=38450627.png
<MeaCulpa> Desp_rado: ...难道还有人不混着装，用gnome的就不用KXXX? 用KDE的就不用GtkXXX? 没有吧
<XwinX> iGoogle: 那难看
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 除开厕所，其他都混装的
<iGoogle> XwinX: 。说明没地方
<ofan> http://lxr.linux.no/linux-old+v0.01/
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 我在gnome环境下不用k程序
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: Qt 程序都很少用
<iGoogle> XwinX: 不用qt吧。
<Desp_rado> MeaCulpa: 同上....
<iGoogle> ap ~iqt
<XwinX> iGoogle: 很少,VBox会用到
<iGoogle> .
<MeaCulpa> 哦，你们厉害，我觉得k3b, digikam, kmail, smplayer这几个还是不错的
<iGoogle> XwinX: 顺过来根烟
<XwinX> iGoogle: 怎么给
<MeaCulpa> okular也不错
<iGoogle> irc ddc
<webOS> 1104 卡，帮帮解决一下哦。
<XwinX> dcc 烟
<iGoogle> received
<webOS> smoke kills
<zhangkaixuan> ReText : MarkDown 文本编辑器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/retext/
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 全功能音乐播放器 Banshee 2.0.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/banshee-2-0-1/
<ofan> markdown还要专门编辑器..
<webOS> iGoogle: 大，你现在用什么  u？
<lemonhall> .................
<lemonhall> ddc 烟
<lemonhall> 这种都可以。。。。
<lemonhall> = =
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有使用ubuntu11.04的兄弟？ 帮忙看下使用的是那个引导程序。。 是grub吗？
<zhangkaixuan> 或者是burg??
<XwinX> lemonhall: 没听说过量子传输吗?
<Desp_rado> zhangkaixuan: grub吧
<zhangkaixuan> Desp_rado: ok 谢了兄弟
<lemonhall>  /dcc send iGoogle 烟
<Cherrot> 论坛上不去了？
<Loongjiang> ofan: 你不是说xchat下有类似的插件么，叫什么名字，我是说那个自动补全的
<ofan> Loongjiang: 我说自己写
<ofan> Loongjiang: DIY
<Loongjiang> ofan: 有现成的看看先
<ofan> lo
<ofan> Loongjiang: 不了解xchat
<jiero> Cannot log in
<Loongjiang> ofan: 我也不了解
<webOS> 是否平板电脑的系统装在普通电脑上跑起来就飞飞快呢？原本期望1104 是给平板电脑用的哦。现在反而很慢呢
<webOS> 打倒1104！
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你现在用的是啥?1104?
<calebot> vbox 有 sdl 的, 可以完全不用 qt
<XwinX> calebot: 嗯,我上班时候还要开发Qt程序,所以还是要Qt库
<ofan> sql?
<ofan> sdl?
<calebot> 很多 kde user 不用 gtk, 很多 gnome user 不用 qt
<jiero> 11041 ?
<iGoogle> 1010
<iGoogle> IOIO
<jiero> 好玩，warzone2100刚从sdl换成qt。
<jiero> :-)
<lubcat> flash循环怎么控制啊
<iGoogle> jiero: ... 这家伙
<XwinX> iGoogle: 为啥不升级?
<jiero> iGoogle: 这家伙。
<calebot> jiero: warzone2100 被 qt 的跨平台蛊惑了吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 很久没看你的话了。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 死掉一次了，在家的台机上。
<calebot> 跨平台游戏还是 sdl 好点
<iGoogle> jiero: 你才是吧
<jiero> calebot: 我什么也不知道。
<vic> 不是不用gtk，是基本上装的gtk程序 都带gnome的一堆乱七八糟的东西。。反之亦然
<iGoogle> opengl最好
<jiero> iGoogle: 是么。。。
<calebot> vic 有很多 gtk-only / qt-only 不带 gnome / kde 的
<calebot> vic: 有很多 gtk-only / qt-only 不带 gnome / kde 的
<iGoogle> 不是说小游戏，都用opengl的嘛。那子集的。咋没见
 * calebot 都用 gtk-only 的表示 N 年没用过 gnome 库了
<iGoogle> 这方面，evil的，没资格说了吧。
<jiero> 用 mono的好多。
<iGoogle> 啥都不用的。不准评论gnome。
<iGoogle> jiero: ...
<calebot> 我没评论 gnome 啊
<XwinX> 打死 mono
<jiero> iGoogle: 我只知道我要用就要装一堆。
<calebot> 打死 mono
<vic> calebot: 好吧  我都尽量很小心了 可是系统里还是一堆乱七八糟的gnome。。。
<iGoogle> 脱离现实世界， calebot 和 microcai 一样
<calebot> iGoogle: 你这 fvwm 叛徒
 * microcai iGoogle 滚
<iGoogle> jiero: 那摸摸的。最坏了。
<iGoogle> lol
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight! bedtime
<XwinX> iGoogle: 把unity 移植到arch来吧
<vic> 最讨厌gtk的程序依赖gnome了，最讨厌qt的程序依赖arch了
<iGoogle> calebot: 你最近也打击薇菜，为什么我提升他到你一样的级别，他反而恼怒了？
<ofan> 依赖arch?
<flay> qt的程序依赖arch啥意思
<vic> 靠 xwinx你说啥arch，顺手就把arch搭上了
<XwinX> vic qt 程序依赖arch?
<iGoogle> XwinX: 这烂东西，我都不喜欢的啊
<XwinX> vic 哈哈
<calebot> 我哪有打击微菜...
<XwinX> iGoogle: 可是我想试试
<XwinX> iGoogle: 只少看上去比gnome-shell顺眼一点
<iGoogle> XwinX: 出1000，我把eeepc卖你。不就可以了
 * calebot 最近只有打击 csslayer
<iGoogle> 包邮
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不要你这个破玩意
<inode`> 真好
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我不要ubuntu,要arch
<inode`> 给i
<ofan> qt貌似没有特别的依赖
<iGoogle> XwinX: 唉。麻烦的叉叉
<iGoogle> ofan: 咋没有？
<inode`> xiamx: 其实ubuntu不错，适合使用，
<iGoogle> qt依赖奇趣。
<ofan> iGoogle: 啥?
<XwinX> iGoogle: 现在依赖挪鸡鸭了
<iGoogle> XwinX: 这关系，说不清啊
<microcai> wow ... 内核部分的该好咯~！！！
<microcai> wow ... 内核部分的改好咯~！！！
<iGoogle> 看，又闷骚了
<microcai> iGoogle:  !?!
<calebot> 魔兽世界内核支持!?!?
<wujie> 大家好，关于补考是怎么弄得》开卷么
<pocoyo`> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jiero> 闷骚呃，来耍OpenRA
<tyndz> 谁用mingw 编译了emacs
<jiero> 不过也是C#+MONO的
<Cherrot> 怎么才能在软件中心里评论啊？莫非是教育网登录不上？总是登录中....
<legendlee> 问一下，有人知道adanaxis是怎么玩的吗？
<wujie> wow好玩？
<legendlee> 问问
<XwinX> /quit
<jiero> legendlee: 那是所谓4维空间，移动后能看见的东西都不一样。
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 估计要lp帐号
<iGoogle> 你有lp没
<welloong> 据说linux有个3D播放器？
<lemonhall> calebot: ............
<lemonhall> calebot: 你真幽默
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 木有……
<welloong> 感觉ibus不像外界评论的那么糟糕
<iGoogle> 就是自动分色的吧。假3D。 compiz带的。 welloong
<lemonhall> iGoogle: LP帐号？
<OT_iux> @@ 什麽叫3D播放器
<wujie> 火狐插件
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 老婆帐号？
<iGoogle> lemonhall:
<wujie> 3D的
<ofan> wujie: 大姐挂科了?
<welloong> igoogle：感觉不太好用
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 洋文阿
<welloong> 我想知道ibus跟fxict能不能共存
<calebot> gnome3 目前只有 ibus 好使啊
 * lemonhall 神奇的世界，LP帐号是嘛玩意儿啊？
<iGoogle> 。
<welloong> linkinpark？
<ofan> wujie: 额  补考一般不会开卷,除非第一次也是开卷
<iGoogle> lauchpad
<calebot> welloong: 一個 client 只能用一個
<wujie> 阿
<lemonhall> 奥~~~我有
<wujie> 又没范围，又要挂了，想想要不要浅啊
<calebot> 補考一般難度會降低的
<lemonhall> 都开卷了。。。
<lemonhall> 还会挂啊
<ofan> wujie: 英语??
<lemonhall> 理工科考试？
<ofan> wujie: 重修要交钱..
<xiaoji> 请问是ubuntu地址吗
<lemonhall> ofan: 妈的，我现在都工作4年了
<wujie> 恩，不是重修是补考
<ofan> lemonhall: 咋了
<calebot> 開卷的有時候更難啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 有时候还会梦到补考
<ofan> wujie: 补考不过不就重修了
 * lemonhall 我这催悲的人生啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 额 记忆这么深刻?
<wujie> 妈的，出卖肉体去了
<ofan> lemonhall: 我都无所谓了
<ofan> wujie: - -
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不是个好学生嘛？
<lemonhall> ofan: 还挂过科？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不挂科 人生不完整
<wujie> 那家伙满帅的，不亏
<lemonhall> ofan: 握手~~
<lemonhall> ofan: 觉得和你多了一层亲近啊
<ofan> wujie: ...
<ofan> lemonhall: - -
<calebot> wujie: 要去被潜规则了?
<lemonhall> wujie: 你是MM？
<ofan> calebot: 她是主动送上去的
<lemonhall> ofan: wujie 是女的？
<wujie> 找个漂亮的室友
<jyf1987> wtf ubuntu的/etc没有procmailrc
 * ofan wujie是女的
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是吧，女人还找我要。。。。3D肉脯团
<ofan> lemonhall: 不知道...
 * lemonhall wujie 是个重口味。。。。。
<palomino|working> ....... , lemonhall
<wujie> 干嘛
<ofan> lemonhall: 他说他时女的,今年22
<lemonhall> ofan: 是个腐女。。。。
<wujie> 学习一下嘛，有人愿陪我看么
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你死家伙，想啥想疯了。
<iGoogle> ofan: 去抓了他
<ofan> lemonhall: 腐女是喜欢gay的
<ofan> iGoogle: 太远 不够车票钱
<wujie> 流氓，K哥弄死他
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 额？我还好啊。。最近着了个LP。。。。虽然不是很满意她的长相和身材
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 那满意啥
<calebot> lemonhall: 不是早办证了?
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 但是想了想，妈的我也就这德行了。。。。将就将就算了
<wujie> 又找了？
<iGoogle> @@@@
<ofan> lemonhall: 不如那个黑丝的?
<lemonhall> ofan: 是那个黑丝啊
<wujie> 晚上怎么个情况
<lemonhall> ofan: 你觉得长得咋样？
<ofan> lemonhall: 这还不满意
<wujie> 晚上怎么个情况
<lemonhall> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 就定了？ lemonhall
<ofan> lemonhall: 我觉得挺好
<iGoogle> of
<wujie> 有壮汉不
<wujie> 肌肉的
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我个人感觉就是少一句话的事情
<ofan> wujie: 大姐...
<ofan> wujie: 我觉得你比壮汉还猛
<wujie> 找保镖
<lemonhall> ofan: +1
<lemonhall> iGoogle: http://www.douban.com/note/146387671/
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 好像给神看过了啊
<iGoogle> .. 看过了。不看了。改名吧。那是客服端，你才是服务器。
<lemonhall> ............................
<wujie> 哈哈
<lemonhall> 好吧
<lemonhall> 我是女性用品。。。。
<lemonhall> 3、8妇女节。。。明年也的好好过
<iGoogle> 你是个要你去死服务器。
<lemonhall> wujie: 笑毛啊。。没见过你这么色情的女人
<wujie> 护舒宝
<iGoogle> Unix server
<lemonhall> wujie: 色情+彪悍，还挂科。。。。少见的女人
<wujie> 我只是好奇，一群男人不寂寞么
<wujie> 干嘛，喝
<ofan> wujie: 大妈
<calebot> 當麻
<iGoogle> happyaron: 有人藐视你，
<lemonhall> ofan: 长相还行，人性格也还行。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 工作还行，收入也还行。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 那你不要
<wujie> 来，一起藐视他
<lemonhall> ofan: 差不多就这样吧。。。。这两天有这种想法
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥
<wujie> 肉肉团慢死了
<lemonhall> ofan: 太漂亮的，我收拾不住
<ofan> lemonhall: 说这个?
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个很轻松
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 这算漂亮？？？？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不算丑
<lemonhall> ofan: 漂亮的我只有信心骗上床，没信心和她们结婚
<wujie> 迅雷真耗资源
<lemonhall> wujie: 邮箱给我
<lemonhall> wujie: 我发给你个迅雷邮。。。给你加速
<wujie> 恩，过来阿
<reiv> ........
<lemonhall> wujie: ??????
<lemonhall> wujie: 以后我们就叫你欲姐吧。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<wujie> 死人，捏死你
<lemonhall> wujie: 哎哟，冤家，不要嘛~~
<wujie> 流氓， ofan，亲亲
<ofan> ............................
<lemonhall> 哈哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> 出去了。。。。这群出来个搞笑的
<wujie> 流氓
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍧ 
<ofan> /who wujie
<Loongjiang>  ㍧ ,什么东西，看得见么
<ruanl> 问一下kde 安装更换软件仓库的那个软件叫什么了 图形界面的
<ruanl> 更换软件源的那个软件 谁知道叫什么啊？
<ruanl> 没人吗 现在？
<Loongjiang> ruanl: 黑压压的全是人
<ruanl> 那为什么我的这个小问题 没人帮解决下呢
<ruanl> 我不知到那个软件叫什么
<ruanl> 没法安装啊
<ruanl> 唉 太不热情了
<Loongjiang> ruanl: google 更新源
<Loongjiang> 拉
<Loongjiang> ruanl: 应该 都在忙，
<ruanl> 你用kde 吗/
<Loongjiang> ruanl: 不用，
<ruanl> ok 算了 晚上在问问吧
<viki> ??
<Loongjiang> ruanl: 那么大，编译会死人的
<taglete> 可以使用吗？
<nalanfeng> 都在不在？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<if_else> 各位兄台，${} 在shell 中有什么特殊含义？用来引用什么变量的？谢谢
<Loongjiang> if_else: 这还用问么，$表示引用变量的意思
<if_else> Loongjiang: 兄，这个我懂，那这个大括号来？谢谢
<Loongjiang> if_else: 大括号表示引用呗
<NeverForever> 问下大家，使用机器人的命令是啥
<lenovo_Arch> test
<nalanfeng> 甲骨文的系统用过没？
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, ....  ㍧ 
<nalanfeng> 甲骨文的系统用过没？
<nalanfeng> :-(|)
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 通常是一些内部处理函数才使用{}
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/151434
<nalanfeng> 说知道Gnome切换工作区的快捷键？
<Kandu> iGoogle: sh 怎麼比 c 還難吶
<iGoogle> c本来简单，而且到处都有教的。不能比。
<Kandu> iGoogle: c 裡面規則比較直接了， sh 七歪八繞的亂七八糟的規則那麼多 ...
<iGoogle> 一次成型还不断累加的不同吧。猜想
<jyf1987> wtf, 我被procmail搞郁闷了
<jojol> procmail不是一句话搞定么？
<jyf1987> 搞不定
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍨ 
<wujie> CF阿
<inode> ofan: 呵呵,我找到了一个插件,是记录最后说话的人的,
<inode> ofan: 我想再稍加修改,一定可以做到的
<Loongjiang> 灶
<^k^> 新⇨ 屏幕抓图 • 我也来秀下桌面~linuxmint~ubuntu的衍生版~不过也很给力~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329039&p=2305320#p2305320 其实以前我用的都是ubuntu，我也很喜欢，但是ubuntu给我的感觉就是就像一间空房子，里面什么都没有，我们使用她就好比搬进新房子里，什么都要配置。但是linuxmint就不一样了，装好之后我们就只需要 ...
<Loongjiang> ofan:
<Loongjiang> ofan: 怎 么不说话呢
<inode> 下午好
<Loongjiang> 下午好
<wujie> 我要自杀，在ubuntu10.10中安装2.6.38
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 回家冒死升级11.04去
<neolkb> palomino|working: 没意思!
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 都冒死了，给点鼓励嘛
<wujie> 我在ubuntu10.10里安装的2.6.38
<neolkb> 发布当天我就用了 ,不爽!
<neolkb> 还是10.04用器来顺心
<palomino|working> beta时我就用了，也不爽
<palomino|working> 好在我本来机子上是xfce
<Kandu> XwinX: 升級了 gnome3 ，用起來不錯 :)
<palomino|working> 升级完应该不会变unity吧。。。
<wujie> 那个，很搓
<jojol> jyf1987:  什么要求，本机收个人邮箱么？
<jyf1987> 不用了
<jyf1987> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_555963980100tkhp.html  这哪是学江姐 明明是学调教么
<palomino|working> LOL , jyf1987
<jyf1987> lua
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我们去义务提供特务扮演
<palomino|working> :D , jyf1987
<welloong> hi,everybody
<js519> 怎么有的人不在线名字是灰色的，我也想，怎么弄？
<welloong> js519：应该是客户端的事情吧
<jiero> http://85.195.15.84/upload/raedit125.PNG
<js519> 图片是什么东西
<welloong> jiero：game？
<jiero> 我从来没用过的红警一编辑器。
<welloong> jiero：你厉害啊
<jiero> 。。。
<wzlxx> arch的kernel26-ck默认是打过BFS补丁的吧？
<ofan> Loongjiang: 刚睡觉了
<Loongjiang> ofan: 哦，
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 可以复制历史输出的命令？
<wzlxx> if_else: 那是shell的功能吧？
<if_else> 实用 [ 只是进入一个可以滚动的历史记录模式而已？谢谢
<if_else> wzlxx: 兄。可否细说？谢谢
<wzlxx> if_else: 什么啊？你想要什么样的功能啊？
<nalanfeng> 我来啦！
<js519> 在/use/bin 里看到了个 [  ,命令，做什么用的？
<js519> linux的休眠文件存在在哪里？如果没有swap分区，可以使用休眠吗？？？
<anticlockwise> js519: man [
<js519> 正在在windows下
<hv54> 额
<ofan> js519: 不能
<ofan> js519: 也不能
<nalanfeng> 都干嘛呢？
<welloong> firefox不能安装cooliris
<if_else> wzlxx: 兄，每次我要复制shell 输出时，若输出有多页，就要用 [ 来滚动后用鼠标选中复制，但是鼠标选中后又不能滚动了！
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 全功能音乐播放器 Banshee 2.0.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/banshee-2-0-1/
<hawk1918> OT_iux
<tenzu> lerosua: 默默的躲在这里干嘛呢？
<wzlxx> if_else: 输出就只能用那个了，screen就那样，urxvt好像支持向上翻
<NoIE> 请问，parent of A to B 是什么意思？
<NoIE> 谁是谁的父节点？
<lerosua>  tenzu 应该有沉默的权利吧
<FrankLv> if_else: 默认配置下，ctrl+[ 进入编辑模式(类似vi)，从开始要复制到地方空格，文件会反白，上下滚屏（vi操作，Ctrl+B回滚一屏幕，hjkl也可以），到了要复制结束的地方再按空格。这个时候选中的部分就进了screen的buffer可以在其他地方Ctrl+]粘帖出来。
<zhiwei> ubuntu11.04上面使用chrome及chromium浏览器时会导致x死掉
<zhiwei> 用service gdm restart也不能启动开，只能reboot
<zhiwei> chrome/chromium会导致内存占用超大，
<anticlockwise> NoIE: 整个句子是什么？
<zhiwei> 同学们，这是怎么回事呀？
 * lemonhallatvpn 每次都看到 if_else 说一个 兄。。。。。。。。。
<welloong> firefox还是有点卡啊
 * lemonhallatvpn 好别扭
<NoIE> anticlockwise: We do this by changing the parent of self.sky to render, which is a special NodePath.
<zhiwei> firefox没事，就是chrome老导致x死掉
<NoIE> anticlockwise: render 是名词。呵呵，我有点多嘴。
<tenzu> lerosua: 好吧，你沉默吧
<anticlockwise> NoIE: 意思是把self.sky的父节点改成render
<NoIE> anticlockwise: 呵呵，看来我猜对了。
<NoIE> anticlockwise: 谢谢您。
<anticlockwise> NoIE: 嘿嘿，不谢～～
<zhiwei> 谁能解答一下我提出的问题？
<tenzu> NoIE: 你原先的说法反而有歧义
 * NoIE 要是猜错了，我就得把以前的几十篇文章一一修改。
<NoIE> tenzu：哦。。。
<zhiwei> tenzu:看下我的问题
<tenzu> NoIE: 从by 开始，change ... to ...是连贯的，你当初之给了parent ... to ...，所以。。。
<tenzu> zhiwei: 我这里没问题
<tenzu> zhiwei: top看进程
<zhiwei> 看了
<zhiwei> chrom的每个标签页都占100M多
<NoIE> tenzu：我还以为 parent of to 是一个固定搭配，怪不得我搜所不到呢。
<tenzu> NoIE: 所以你给出原文，英国人就翻译出来了
<NoIE> tenzu：刚刚那位是英国人？
<zhiwei>  6351 zhiwei    20   0  158m  31m  22m S  3.0  1.6   0:01.84 chromium-browse
<zhiwei>  6328 zhiwei    20   0 72992 8548 5688 S  1.7  0.4   0:00.88 chromium-browse
<zhiwei>  6325 zhiwei    20   0  306m  55m  34m S  1.0  2.8   0:02.32 chromium-browse
<tenzu> zhiwei: 换firefox呢？
<Loongjiang> zhiwei: 在干什么
<zhiwei> firefox一共500M多
<zhiwei> 没做什么呀，就是打开chrom的标签多了就会导致x死掉
<zhiwei> 有时使用5分钟时，chrom/.. 也会导致x死掉
<tenzu> flash？搞不明白
<anticlockwise> NoIE: 不是……
<zhiwei> tenzu:我是奔四CPU，2G物理内存。
<lemonhallatvpn> zhiwei: 起码也得是双核。。。。。奔四。。。。
<tenzu> anticlockwise: LOL
<NoIE> anticlockwise: 很显然，您的英语水平比英国人好，所以才会让人误会。
<anticlockwise> NoIE: 疼疼和你开玩笑呢～～
<zhiwei> 新版ubuntu比旧版更占内存，速度也有些慢。
<tenzu> zhiwei: 实在想不出来原因
<zhiwei> 很让人无语呀。。。
<js519> 会不会是针对i386级别编译的内核有关才那么慢？
<zhiwei> 和机器硬件有点关系
<js519> fedora是针对i686级别CPU的，没见卡
<void1> 这和硬件有什么关系，不如换chromium版本看看
<void1> p4 cpu只要内存还够也还堪用
<tenzu> zhiwei: 哦了，我用的arch，也许没有可比性
<js519> 我在linux下，用vbox启动xp sp3完整版的系统，给它64MB内存，十几秒就启动好了，比真实机器还快，郁闷
<zhiwei> 好了，不与大家聊了。先工作再说。
<js519> 很多来这个IRC的都说工作，工作，真的有那么多人是有工作的吗?怀疑。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请问用./xxx安装的软件怎么卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329056&p=2305560#p2305560 有些软件是脚本，直接用“./”安装，但是我不知道如何卸载。 统计信息: 发表于 由 泥奇怪 — 2011-05-03 17:58
<void1> js519: 学生年代只有20年，工作需要40年，按比例也是工作的人多
<anticlockwise> js519: 应该有挺多的啊～
<tenzu> 我觉得来这儿的应该工作的多
<tenzu> 学生有更多时间上网聊天玩游戏
<void1> 要知道irc存在几十年了，很多人都从学生挂成上班族啦
<lenovo_Arch> 虚拟机有自动优化的
<js519> Google翻译做的一段音乐？http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYzNjkxNDA4.html
<ofan> 把libreoffice 干掉了
 * edison0354 俺是党的好儿子
 * edison0354 党校去鸟～
 * edison0354 有人同去不？
<happyaron> edison0354: openfetion indicator support done
<edison0354> happyaron: 嗯，我有收到邮件，levin的校内也看到了
<happyaron> edison0354: 还有两个设计细节需要调整下，准备发2.2.0
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 党校先⋯⋯
<happyaron> edison0354: 886
 * edison0354 党校去鸟～
 * Loongjiang 发誓这是最后一次，配置好了再不瞎折腾
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 很多人都这样发誓过
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 这不是我主动做的，只是microcai教我覆盖了fedora的根目 录才转到gentoo来了
<Loongjiang> 虎
<happyaron> Loongjiang: ...谁叫你乱听别人说。。。
<jyf1987> c语言那个书 后面的附录要不要看？
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 这几天搞的头都大了，不过总算有点眉目，回头把声卡搞定了就瞎忙完了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 要看的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 为何呢
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 不如继续用你的fedora
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 用gentoo等你升级的时候还是要折腾。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]11.04 左侧的Launcher不隐藏怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329060&p=2305590#p2305590 我没改过设置。。。 刚才还隐藏呢。。现在就不隐藏了。占我位置。。怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-05-03 18:29
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 呵呵，我想不至于吧，回来反正我没有桌面环境，没gnome或者kde,升级也花不多长时间吧，
<happyaron> ：）
<void1> 换gentoo推荐等两天,5/8号baselayout要更新
<void1> 到时候直接用baselayout2的stage3来装吧
<jiero> 有人用wii remote了么。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 为何要看附录呢 任何书我都不看附录的
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 我想好了，到时候写个更新脚 本，每天关机睡觉前更新，，自已 把root改成个记不住 长长的密码 ，仍到哪个角落里，这样子可保我用上三二年？？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我都看
<jyf1987> 好
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 更新死了怎么办
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 要用两三年，去用debian stable或者RHEL
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 极少的事
<happyaron> :)
<blueghost> 告诉我, 哪个 网站被封 的
<ofan> 日文常用的编码页是什么
<ooooOOOO> ofan, EUC-JP
<reiv> ofan: sjis
<ofan> ooooOOOO: reiv Thanks!
<reiv> ofan: 微软用的是sjis.
<blueghost> opera 解决了 中文输入了吗
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 很早以前就解决了。
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:) 不是吧10.10的时候还没呢
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 应该 说gentoo可以省事很多的，升 级不覆盖配置文 件，不添加新软件，有什么还要折腾的？
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 软件broken了呢。
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 现在2011年了。再说老板的opera自己一样可以设置的。
<ooooOOOO> happyaron, 自己编译 :)
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:) 哦. 我郁闷的是 opera 不是基于 Qt  了
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 自已 编译的极稳定的，没那么差劲吧
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 对QT没感觉。
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:) 对Qt感情深
<ooooOOOO> Loongjiang, 不会编译的人及其不稳定。
<js519> RedHat不是把桌面版交给fedora了吗？怎么自己还在做企业版的桌面？
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 可以去烧香，以示缅怀 ……
<js519> 我看到电驴上还有6.0的桌面版和服务器版本
<Loongjiang> ooooOOOO: 扯远了吧，编译都不会怎可能 了呢
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:)
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我决定每天改个 nick, 拥护 gongfei 的
<ooooOOOO> Loongjiang, $./configure && make && make install 这个是简单。根本不涉及配置。
<Loongjiang> ooooOOOO: use可以设定定制的，gentoo下编译很简单
<Loongjiang> ooooOOOO: 配置文件都在自已的家目录，我想不出有什么能配置错了的，大不了删了重新配置
<ooooOOOO> Loongjiang, 那叫“包管理”，跟自己编译没什么大关系，源码包都是人家提供好的。只不过编译的过程在你的机器上。碰到Masked BROKEN呢？还能怎么办？
<ooooOOOO> ……
<Kandu> jyf1987: 附錄A是參考手冊，前面所有內容的主要目的為了說明它
<hawk1918> 看来还是用xchat好
<Kandu> jyf1987: 附錄B是標準庫..不看這個，看哪個？
<hawk1918> win下就是chatzila
<hawk1918> mirc xchat 居然都要钱
<Loongjiang> ooooOOOO: maked 可以去掉maked就可以了，不用有问题的软件，哪有那么多masked
<mori[ramar]> microcai: 哈哈哈，我高兴死了。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是吧 标准库才那么点内容么 不是说标准库有一本书么
<ooooOOOO> Loongjiang, 看来你能碰到的问题确实挺“少”的……
<void1> Loongjiang: gentoo升级可没那么自动，要是不看那些info，总有一天要挂的
<void1> 自动升级基本不可能
<ooooOOOO> hawk1918, win下xchat可以自己编译。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啥叫標準庫？為何不叫 win32 庫或者 linux 庫？
<mori[ramar]> microcai: 搞了个什么最新版的 Fedora 的盘，在我的新本子上居然有几个程序崩溃了。还用的 Gnome 3。给老师看，老师自己更新也出了些问题，总算批准我用 Ubuntu 了。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我搞错了 我说的应该是 ansi c的说明 有一本书
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 因为这个库不是linus发明的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 附錄A最重要了
<hawk1918> ooooOOOO: 自己编译不要钱吧
<maucat> 怎么看ubuntu的源是支持哪个版本的呀？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好 我看就是 另外c那本书里的测试你们都做过了么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒
<cluez> 最新版的fedora是beta版的吧？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那思考过如何实现么
<cluez> 那个版本有软件包容易崩溃
<hawk1918> 为什么昵称不能用汉字呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那你c学到什么了
<maucat> 大家好，怎么看ubuntu的源是支持哪个版本的呀？
<jyf1987> 我至少还思考过如何实现
<cluez> 这是因为规则不是咱们定的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒學什麼
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你能熟练用c不
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不懂 c 的
<maucat> 怎么看ubuntu的源是支持哪个版本的呀？谢谢
<jyf1987> hawk1918: 国内那些个irc的似乎可以中文名
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你还忽悠我
<ooooOOOO> hawk1918, 是的，不要钱。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你看出來了 :D
<ofan> nnnd 闹了半天是GB18030~~~~~~
<Loongjiang> mori[ramar]: 其实最新版的fedora还是相当稳定的，就是源里可用的软件少的可怜 ，mplayer都没有，14版 的就齐全
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 软件本身有bug
<cluez> 最新版的fedora里面有mplayer啊
<hawk1918> 打 /join #porn 然后进入 ##you_have_g...o_be_kidding 太扯了
<Loongjiang> mori[ramar]: 我个人觉得，p这次发行fedor谨慎多了
<Loongjiang> cluez: 我用的比较早吧
<cluez> 但是就是有些BUG。总是killed by signal 11 或者6
<jyf1987> mmd
<cluez> 就像pinyin就用不了。。。
<Loongjiang> cluez: 用了一两 年也有些体会了，大部分bug都是gui的，还有就是test分支的软件，自个不折腾，很少出总题 的，
<cluez> loongjiang你是用五笔的吧
<cluez> 一看就看出来了。问字还打成总了
<Loongjiang> cluez: 恩，是的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不過我覺得最近的一些工作幾乎就是在重新實現 c 標準庫的一部分了
<Loongjiang> 我没退出啊
<js519> 原来fedora的IRC频道改了，我走了，不折磨大家了
<cluez> fedora的IRC频道是什么啊
<cluez> 不就是#fedora么
<js519> #fedora-zh ，一直只能显示4月30号的83个频道，刚才刷新了下，终于能显示全部频道了
<Loongjiang> js519: 刷新个毛啊，直接join fedora-zh岂不省事
<js519> 我不知道有这个频道，以为也是fedora-cn ，输入没提示
<js519> fedora的wiki全是英文的。残忍
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu的时候，笔记本太热，导致自动关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329070&p=2305641#p2305641 尝试了两次，都已失败告终。安装的时候风扇声音很大。其实天气也不是很热，就20度左右。后来装了windows 7，一切正常，一点也不热。很奇怪。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pangyu — 2011-05-03 19:15
<void1> 英语是码农的生命线啊
<Kandu> 顯然 js519 不是碼農
<Loongjiang> 问下adobe flash的库文件应该放在哪里呢，
<Loongjiang> lib
<Loongjiang> LIB下找不到啊
<Kandu> Loongjiang: locate 呢？
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 早看过了，我是解压了adobe-flash的tar文件，但不知该放在哪里，放了N个地方firefox都找不到，所以来问下
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 哦 .mozilla/plugins/
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 我是裝在 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<gaussfrank> happyaron: ppa is slow, how to treat it?
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 谢谢
<Loongjiang> 都说firefox慢，原来epiphany慢得多了
<jiero> epiphany还没死么。
<jiero> 我见过界面设计最烂的浏览器了。
<myke2> happyaron: hi
<ofan> w3m都不死
<happyaron> myke2: hi
<myke2> happyaron: I want to ask that how to speed up ppa
<happyaron> myke2: apt-metalink + patience
<myke2> happyaron: I want to install fcitx-sunpinyin
<myke2> happyaron: Is there any ppa mirrors (faster)?
<happyaron> myke2: no
<myke2> happyaron: you can say chinese
<myke2> happyaron: e, but metalink?
<alvin_rxg> fcitx-sunpinyin 干嘛要 ppa？源没有？
<Loongjiang>  happyaron: you can say chinese，
<hawk1918> myke2:  应当是speak
<myke2> hawk1918: y
<myke2> hawk1918: say in chinese
<Loongjiang> 2> hawk1918: y
<Loongjiang> <myke2> h
<happyaron> 现在没有ppa镜像
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin可以从Debian Sid里搞到
<happyaron> debian镜像很多了吧。。。
<hawk1918> google的code项目上有fcitx
<myke2> happyaron: yes
<myke2> happyaron: give me one
<myke2> happyaron: thx
<happyaron> myke2: http://mirrors.163.com/debian/pool/main/f/
<myke2> happyaron: Now I'm in Ubuntu 10.04.2
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> myke2: 我自己都是本地编译的，你可以试试从debian sid里下载一个看看。
<hawk1918> 在freenode服务器上的channel是不是都和计算机有关啊
<jiero> hawk1918: 去 #English
<hawk1918> 似乎主要是侃linuxr
<alvin_rxg> hawk1918: #english
<myke2> happyaron: and another question
<myke2> happyaron: how about awesome?
<myke2> Loongjiang: You're strong.
<happyaron> myke2: 没用过
<jiero> e16 原来可以创建 2048个桌面。
<cuihao> 机器人也会掉诶
<nalanfeng> hello
<nalanfeng> 我回来了
<nalanfeng> hi
<nalanfeng> fedora用的人有吗？
<nalanfeng> 求教一些知识
<js519> 来 #fedora-zh 陪我
<myke2> happyaron: 我已经im-switch
<myke2> happyaron: 好像启动不会自动加载
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<myke2> Loongjiang: 用过Ubuntu么? 求指导
<shuduo> 有谁知道带二进制文件的patch怎么打上去吗？我试了patch -p1 --binary < my.patch但是二进制文件没出现
<cuihao> =.= 二进制文件也能patch？
<microcai> cuihao:  能
<cuihao> 不了解呢
<shuduo> cuihao 当然可以了， diff -a
<Loongjiang> microcai: 输入法搞定了么
<shuduo> microcai，你知道怎么apply吗？
<myke2> 谁用gnome awesome applet
<Loongjiang> 其实不止于此，vim和emacs都有自带的输入法
<microcai> shuduo: 没试过
<myke2> Loongjiang: vim没有"自带", 只是有个插件罢了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 也是别人开发的
<nalanfeng> 一样使用
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • wine旺旺2011执行不成功，请问是否需要bug report http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329078&p=2305775#p2305775 咨询对wine有使用心得的朋友，以下情况是否需要bug report 朋友需要在淘宝下工作，被我诱导作一个试验，看看淘宝卖家的工作全过程是否能切换到linux下。 现支付宝+卡通后，在linux下已能畅通无助。但有一 ...
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，我用词不准
<shuduo> microcai， git apply可以，但是我奇怪patch命令不行
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 讨厌wine
<^k^> Loongjiang, 你能告诉我有什么八卦吗？  ㍬ 
<nalanfeng> ^k^: 聊聊？
<nalanfeng> 看来机器人不好使啊
<^k^> nalanfeng, 我跟你说话。  ㍬ 
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: vpn?
<cfy> Kandu: 啥时候到期啊.machinelife.org
<Kandu> jyf1987: 6月半
<Loongjia1g> here----------->So, out of curiousity is there a guide up somewhere describing  how to install gnome3, i feel i'm missing something, i've  added the overlay and such =\
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: lisp 的package的命名是反着的域名.所以我准备以后搞 org.machinelife.cfy.xxxxx
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<Loongjia1g> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/382127/         one plugin of irssi
<myke2> https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<myke2> 刚才我运行了这东西
<myke2> 然后gnome就没了wm了
<cfy> myke2: ray比赛咋样?
<myke2> cfy: 不清楚
<cfy> myke2: o
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<Kandu> cfy: 正教我媽玩 arch
<Kandu> cfy: 還有 gnome3
<myke2> cfy: 你可以打电话问他, 不过今天好像还没全部考好, 建议你改天问, 反正5.7似乎就结束了
<myke2> cfy: 帮我下
<cfy> Kandu: 到时候提醒我一声啊.呵呵.不错.如果不和其他操作系统比较的话.linux真是不错.
<myke2> cfy: 我gnome没wm了
<cfy> myke2: gnome没wm是啥意思?
<myke2> cfy: https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<myke2> cfy: 我运行了gconftool那两句, 看不懂接着英文叫我干什么
<cfy> Kandu: 可以如果比较的话.win下有些软件没有在linux下面一一对应啊.虽然功能没啥
<cfy> myke2: 哪句?
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<myke2> cfy: 我给了网址, Normally那里
<cfy> myke2: 建议你slim+awesome
<myke2> cfy: 我这电脑要保留gnome
<cfy> myke2: 不同的dm应该没关系吧
<cfy> myke2: 还有人startx的呢
<myke2> cfy: 你帮我看下那网址好不
<cfy> myke2: 反正slim对debian及其友好.貌似slim就是debian搞出来的
<cfy> myke2: 看了
<myke2> cfy: 就是Obviously后面要我干麽?
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<myke2> cfy: 我以前一直startx的
<myke2> cfy: 哦, 不, 是xinit
<cfy> myke2: Obviously之后,If clients override on your gnome panel之前那些么?
<myke2> cfy: 什么都没做
<cfy> myke2: Obviously, if you prefer graphical stuff (I doubt it, you're using awesome!) you can use gconf-editor.这句不理解?
<ofan> 不用dm的路过..
<cfy> myke2: 还是这个? If your distribution doesn't provide /usr/share/applications/awesome.desktop, then you'll also have to add ~/.local/share/applications/awesome.desktop
<myke2> cfy: 这就是说上面的gconftool也可以用gconf-editor代替吧
<cfy> ofan: 我slim.开机自动登陆.然后用xtrlock锁死,爽
<wsdjeg> empathy支持什么视频么？
<cfy> myke2: 对.第一句是这个意思.第二句是说如果没有awesome.desktop,就添加一下.
<myke2> cfy: 后面那个awesome.desktop不明白是干什么的, 好像是一个快捷方式?
<ofan> cfy: 自动登陆还搞dm干嘛
<cfy> ofan: 那不dm.如何自动登陆?
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚.可能dm需要这个才能选择awesome么?
<ofan> cfy: 改inittab
<cfy> ofan: 麻烦.
<ofan> cfy: 这还麻烦
<cfy> ofan: 你说说你的具体方法.su+startx么?
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<cfy> ofan: 我一直追求多人.
<myke2> cfy: 然后
<ofan> 电脑就自已用
<myke2> cfy: 后面那个黑体字我就看不懂了
<cfy> ofan: 这样我觉得不smart.而且,我貌似改过一次.fcitx啥的没效果了....
<cfy> myke2: If clients override on your gnome panel,这个条目貌似还没有写...
<ofan> cfy: KISS.. 我也用fcitx,没什么问题
<myke2> cfy: 这是什么意思?
<cfy> myke2: without gdm,这个是给startx用的.
<myke2> cfy: 阿, 我觉得下面的without gdm是他的小条目吧
<myke2> cfy: 恩, 然后下面那里
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚.难道是awesome挡住了什么么?
<cfy> ofan: 不kiss
<myke2> cfy: gnome-panel
<zhangkaixuan> 荷花和莲花是一个东西吗？
<ofan> cfy: 简单够用
<wsdjeg> 怎么样用empathy视频 求助啊
<ofan> 也可以搞密码保护
<myke2> cfy: 看with gdm
<myke2> cfy: Additionally后
<ofan> .xinitrc里解锁ssh,gpg key,密码错了就关机...
<myke2> cfy: 不太明白
<lenovo_Arch> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=329082
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<lenovo_Arch> ……
<cfy> ofan: 都自己搞一套了.
<cfy> myke2: en
<lenovo_Arch> arch不能挂载分区
<myke2> cfy: 那个add this file and choose
<myke2> cfy: 特别不明白
<ofan> cfy: 其实就是keyring,只要一个主密码就够了
<myke2> cfy: 我已经把那个Exec=/etc/X11/Xsession什么加了xsession.desktop
<myke2> cfy: 然后这里看不明白
<myke2> cfy: 什么Add this file and choose to run Xsession
<myke2> cfy: 是不是说.xinitrc还是按照上面without gdm的写, 然后这里ln -s下?
<cfy> myke2: 我怎么觉得ln -s后面两个参数反了?
<cfy> myke2: 是说让你在gdm里面选择run Xsession么?
<RavenChan> 听说过ulatencyd么？
<myke2> cfy: 看他的英文意思, 我不明白
<myke2> cfy: ln的两个文件都不存在
<myke2> cfy: 所以不存在反不反的问题
<myke2> cfy: 我刚才说的只是我的理解
<cfy> myke2: .xinitrc存在的把
<cfy> myke2: 不是教你写了么?
<myke2> cfy: 没有, 那是在without gdm里面的?
<cfy> myke2: gdm里面选择Xsession.然后创建/usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktop,添加内容.
<cfy> myke2: 那你试试,看看行不.
<cfy> myke2: 那就无效的symbolc link了.
<myke2> cfy: 那个文件我已经创建了, 复制了
<myke2> cfy: 什么run Xsession?
<cfy> myke2: 不知道.是不是gdm里选择的?就是登陆那里
<myke2> cfy: 需要登出?
<myke2> cfy: 我试试
<cfy> ofan: 这个不错.xtrlock是系统密码.这样让我感觉不爽.
<cfy> ofan: 不过貌似没法设置的.
<ofan> cfy: 奥 锁屏的?
<alvin_rxg> lenovo_Arch: mount -v ?
<cfy> ofan: 嗯啊,有没有什么好推荐的?要debian的.我发现每个发行版用的都不一样貌似...
<ofan> cfy: 推荐什么?
<ImN> 某人大便还上irc
<cfy> ofan: 推荐锁屏的.
<ofan> ImN: 先酝酿下
<ImN> :-!
<ImN> 无语
<ofan> ImN: 这里能看到你ip
<cfy> toilet去....
<ImN> 当心酿出酒味
<ImN> 看到就看到
<cfy> ofan: 抓了 ImN XD
<ofan> cfy: 不用锁屏的..
<wsdjeg> 怎么杨用empathy上视
<wsdjeg> 视频
<ofan> ImN: 已经出味了
<ImN> = =
<lenovo_Arch> alvin_rxg: 我只是帮人问的。手动能挂载
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ofan> ImN: 先去买纸
<wsdjeg> 有人么
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<ImN> - -！
<ImN> 不要买了
<ImN> 钱擦擦么好了
<ofan> ImN: 你给?
<lenovo_Arch> 如果有ID，还是去论坛帮帮忙吧……
<ImN> 你买纸的钱啊
<ofan> ImN: 不说了 破坏气氛
<ImN> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> lenovo_Arch: 丫个事都没说清楚
<cfy> ofan: o
<kiss_kill> 人才们 都在忙啥呢？
<cfy> 有石家庄的么....我的快递在石家庄....
<myke2> cfy: 现在用Xsession登陆了
<myke2> happyaron: Hi
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵:)
<cfy> ofan: 会cl不?
<cfy> 谁会cl?
<myke2> cfy: awesome的默认配置文件在哪里
<myke2> cfy: 还有我现在有个问题
<cfy> myke2: /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua和/home/cfy/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<myke2> cfy: 我把自己t出了sudoer并且设置了root密码
<myke2> cfy: 恩, 我要问的是前者
<cfy> myke2: 嗯
<myke2> cfy: 等会儿, 我要重启
<yangjia> 请教大家一个问题。我这里有一幅图，这么处理可以让图片变大些的同时线条看起来不至于很粗糙
<yangjia> http://imagebin.org/151476
<yangjia> 毕业论文上面要用到的图，想要好看一些
<cosnis> hi
<cosnis> 这里有人使用 gnome3 么?
<^k^> cosnis, 好  ㍭ 
<cosnis> 有个关于 empathy 使用的问题 想请教一下~
<pocoyo> cosnis: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cosnis> 首先是这样的 我用 empathy 能连上 gtalk 和 irc
<cosnis> 但是 连不了QQ~ 提示说netwrok error
<cosnis> 也不能登陆校内通... 而我用pidgin 是可以的
<cosnis> 想请教一下 有木有用gnome3的童鞋能帮下忙~~ ^^
<jiero> 一般没人连qq。不保证成功。
<lenovo_Arch> 没试过……
<cosnis> 哦~ QQ其实我也不报太大希望~~ 基本都用webQ... 但是校内通应该木有问题吧~
<cosnis> 而我用pidgin也是可以连上校内通的...
<kjkj> ^k^: hello
<^k^> kjkj, 好  ㍭ 
<kjkj> ^k^: hello
<kjkj> 你知道蛋疼是神马感觉吗？：）
<kjkj> ^k^你知道蛋疼是神马感觉吗？：）
<jiero> 我很小就知道哦。
<lxK> `h
<jiero> 4、5岁就知道了。
<lxK> 'h
<kjkj> 我晕
<alvin_rxg> 被他家狗狗咬了
<kjkj> 小K反应真慢
<kjkj> 咬蛋蛋了？
<zhenbeiju55> ...
<zhenbeiju55> 拉登死了哀。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 郁闷，多好的人阿
<kjkj> 世界一大损失呀
<welloong> quit
<welloong> :!
<kjkj> 拉登死了又少了一个和米国干的了
<jiero> 不是被咬是自然疼
<jiero> 哦。拉登么。
<myke2> 请问
<myke2> happyaron: 在?
<zhenbeiju55> 多好的人阿
<adam8157> 你们都疯了么? 你们还有人性么
<DaBao> 忘记 IRC 密码怎么办？昵称已经注册了
<adam8157> TM的一个怂恿人肉炸弹的疯子死了还TM损失?
<DaBao> 好长时间没上 IRC，忘记密码了
<zhenbeiju55> IRC不需要密码把
<DaBao> 昵称有密码的
<adam8157> DaBao: 去freenode官网看看, 试着邮件找回吧
<zhenbeiju55> 我的~~ 好像也注册了 ~~    但是从来没有用过密码呀
<DaBao> zhenbeiju55: 你不是也忘记密码了吧？
<DaBao> adam8157: 好的
<zhenbeiju55> DaBao, 我的直接输入这个昵称就登录了 ~~   记得有注册过这个账号呀
<zhenbeiju55> 从来登录没有输入过密码
<DaBao> 昵称没密码时只是临时使用
<adam8157> zhenbeiju55: 说明你的nick没人抢, 别叨叨了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 看看这个脚本 吧http://paste.pocoo.org/show/382183/
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我不会 python
<zhenbeiju55> adam8157,  我注册的就是现在用的这个账号呀  。。。  怎么被抢？
<adam8157> zhenbeiju55: 你不用密码登录别人就可以用你的nick
<zhenbeiju55> adam8157, 恩~~           可是怎么设置密码登录呢~~
<linux-fox> 11.04有用的没
<linux-fox> 感觉怎么样
<adam8157> DaBao: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<DaBao> adam8157: 好，谢谢，我去看看
<adam8157> zhenbeiju55: 用什么登录的
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我看过跟C差不多就是不用定义变量之类的
<zhenbeiju55> XChat
<adam8157> 不清楚了
<zhenbeiju55> o
<DaBao> zhangkaixuan: What do I do if I forget my password? If you forget your password, but still have access to the email account that is associated with the IRC account, staff can send a password reset email. Simply ask in #freenode or PM a staff member to have the email sent.
<zhenbeiju55> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<zhenbeiju55> 我已经注册了 ，但是没有密码也可以使用 ~~   什么原因呢
<cuihao> 真杯具呜呜
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 拉登也真悲剧了 。。
<cuihao> 哦，我没用密码也能用自己的nick
<zhangkaixuan> DaBao: 什么意思？
<lenage> 除了evince 有米有好的pdf阅读器推荐 ？
<zhenbeiju55> cuihao,  一样~
<Loongjiang> 为拉登默哀
<cuihao> test 延迟太高了
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • awesome状态栏的tag和run出问题了，无法解决。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329094&p=2306034#p2306034 如图： tag和run用快捷键可以正常运行，就是不能正常显示也不能够用鼠标点击，左上角那个win菜单也点不出来。不知什么问题，搞了好几天了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 btwopaul — 2011-05-03 22:00
<cuihao> 睡觉，明天期中考试~~~
<cluez> 睡觉，明天论文答辩。。。
<cuihao> - -
<mgirl> hi all
<^k^> mgirl, 好  ㍮ 
 * Kandu 教我媽用 gnome3, 發現它的 ui 還是很好用的
<yunfan> Kandu: 你妈用电脑玩什么
<Kandu> yunfan: 我覺得只教她 firefox 就夠了
<yunfan> Kandu: 我是说你妈妈主要用电脑做啥？ 我妈妈是用迅雷下电影看
<Kandu> yunfan: 聊天用 webqq, 音樂用 google music,電影看 qiyi，看看新聞，發發郵件
<kilior> 终于把gnome3调到顺手一些了。
<Kandu> yunfan: 沒其他事兒了
<yunfan> Kandu: 你妈妈还发邮件？
<DaBao> 在 #freenode 喊了一嗓子，说让查看我的邮箱，可没收到发回密码的来信。。。。。
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，我媽拍照後要發給她的姐妹
<Kandu> yunfan: 一般就傳傳照片
<yunfan> Kandu: 那不如教她用dropbox 或者你给她写个gnome插件 直接上传的那种好了
<Kandu> yunfan: 我家附近一個村，又開發景區了，最近又照了很多
<yunfan> Quanta, a Chinese hardware manufacturer, is reporting that they have received an order from Amazon to build new Kindle tablets, potentially with fringe field switching display touchscreens that may or may not mimic the screens found in devices like the Nook Color.
<kilior> 其实empathy也不错
<yunfan> gnome那个fm叫什么来着？
<Kandu> yunfan: 唔，其實 scp 也夠
<yunfan> 就是对应 pcmanfm的那个
<yunfan> Kandu: 你妈妈不会答命令行阿 关键是他们这一代没有英文基础 否则倒是很方便
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，所以有需要的話，做個 wrapper
<yunfan> Kandu: 这个倒是可以 用个sshfs 把你远程的vps的web目录挂到你本机的目录下 这样你只要让你妈妈把文件拖进去以后 就自动同步过去了 最好再做个脚本在同步完成以后把外连地址放到X剪贴板里
<yunfan> 不能扯淡了 我要利用这宝贵的时间学习
<Kandu> yunfan: :)
<DaBao> 邮件还是木有来。。。。
<DaBao> ╮(╯_╰)╭
<jiero> Pidgin显示大小写有问题，加入 了 #E之后仍显示 #e
<jiero> 。。。
<emacsyin> 请问，VCD盘怎么复制？
<emacsyin> 是否可以直接把内容复制到光盘上就是新的VCD盘了
<DaBao> 哎，完了，看来老外是看不懂我的中式英语。。。。
<emacsyin> 各位复制过VCD盘没
<DaBao> DeVeDe，看成光盘ISO，再刻录之
<DaBao> 生成
<lemonhall> ofan: 悲剧了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 悲剧啊
<emacsyin> DaBao: VCD电影盘，要刻录，只有一个刻录光驱，如何复制？
<emacsyin> 是否能把所有文件都复制到一个文件夹里，然后把文件夹里的文件都复制到新的光盘里去？
<DaBao> Brasero 的“复制光盘”
<emacsyin> DaBao: 只有一个光驱
<emacsyin> DaBao: 就那个刻录光驱，不能选择复制光盘把
<emacsyin> DaBao: 只能把文件先复制到硬盘
<DaBao> 先复制成个ISO不就得了
<freyr>    ..
<emacsyin> DaBao: 怎么复制ISO？
<emacsyin> DaBao: vcd光盘里就是几个文件夹，如何把整个ISO复制出来
<lolicon> ...
<DaBao> 放进光盘，启动 Brasero，选择“复制光盘”，选择光盘镜像
<ofan> lemonhall: 怎么
<lolicon> dd if=/dev/scdooxx of=/tmp/ooxx.iso
<lemonhall> ofan: 没什么，就是给你吐嘈一下。。。
<emacsyin> DaBao: 然后呢
<ofan> lemonhall: 闲的
<pointer> 大家好~
<DaBao> 记录镜像
<lemonhall> ofan: 黑丝不合适，仅此而已。。。两个世界的人。。。
<DaBao> 刻录
<pointer> 算了昵称就这样把不改了……
<emacsyin> DaBao: 光盘镜像是toc格式的
<DaBao> 我这是ISO格式的
<emacsyin> DaBao: 我这是toc格式的
<DaBao> 那就查看一下Brasero的插件
<Kandu> emacsyin: 複製的時候有選項的，默認是 toc，選擇 iso也可
<emacsyin> Kandu: 看到了
<emacsyin> Kandu: 我第一张盘是直接把VCD的文件复制到硬盘，然后从硬盘复制到空白光盘，会不会出事？
<Kandu> emacsyin: 會
<freyr_> 网页被重置怎么解决呀。
<DaBao> 我这没有toc的选项耶。。。。╮(╯▽╰)╭
<emacsyin> Kandu: 阿，我还是没经验哦，很少用这万一
<Kandu> emacsyin: 事：有了一張複製好的盤
<alpha080> 這會變成數据盤
<lolicon> 首先向伟大的dang竖起中指，然后翻墙什么的。。。
<emacsyin> Kandu: 很少用这玩意
<emacsyin> Kandu: 我有一张源盘
<emacsyin> Kandu: 我开始把源盘里的所有文件复制到硬盘上，然后从硬盘上复制到空白光盘里了
<emacsyin> Kandu: 看来我第二张不能那样了
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 你咋了？
<alpha080> 第二個步驟不對吧
<emacsyin> alpha080: 是哦，编程数据盘了
<emacsyin> alpha080: 变成
<Kandu> emacsyin: 呃，浪費一張盤了
<emacsyin> Kandu: 谢谢你
<emacsyin> Kandu: 只浪费一张
<Kandu> emacsyin: 還好還好
<DaBao> (￣o￣).zZ 困，下了，各位88
<welloong> quit
<freyr>   怎么找机器人 ？？
<freyr>     Who...
<freyr>       － －
<jyfzzz> hi all
<jyfzzz> Broadcast file start
<jyfzzz> jobinfo: {'filesize': 26361L, 'desc': 'emule server list', 'paksize': 128, 'target': '#ubuntu-cn', 'filename': 'hosts'}
<jyfzzz> 0: #
<jyfzzz> 1: main	localhost
<yunfan> 额
<jyfzzz> hi all
<jyfzzz> Broadcast file start
<jyfzzz> jobinfo: {'filesize': 26361L, 'desc': 'emule server list', 'paksize': 128, 'target': '#ubuntu-cn', 'filename': 'hosts'}
<jyfzzz> 0: #
<jyfzzz> 1: main	localhost
<jyfzzz> 2: .16.82.254	builder2
<jyfzzz> 3: 04 encrypted.google.com
<jyfzzz> 4: 250.26 si0.twimg.com
<jyfzzz> 5: .com
<jyfzzz> 6: om
<jyfzzz> 7: inkhelp.clients.google.com
<jyfzzz> 8: 62 ns2.google.com
<jyfzzz> 9: 4:6800:8005::76 feedproxy.google.com
<jyfzzz> 10: 8005::2e www.google.com.hk
<jyfzzz> 11: s.google.com.hk
<jyfzzz> 12: oogle.com.hk
<jyfzzz> 13: le.com.hk
<jyfzzz> 14:
<jyfzzz> 15: 005::21 www.google.com.au
<jyfzzz> 16: e.com.my
<jyfzzz> 17: 8005::28 www.google.com.ph
<jyfzzz> 18: e.lt
<lemonhall> ...............
<jyfzzz> 19: 05::30 www.google.co.jp
<jyfzzz> 20: r
<jyfzzz> 21: oogle.it
<jyfzzz> 22: ww.google.ch
<jyfzzz> 23: 05::40 www.google.at
<jyfzzz> 24: 404:6800:8005::48 www.google.fi
<jyfzzz> 25: le.com.ly
<jyfzzz> 26: 00:8005::68 www.l.google.com
<yunfan> hoho
<lemonhall> 为毛小K不封锁他？？？？？？？？
<jyfzzz> 27: .google.com
<jyfzzz> 28: ts0.google.com
<alpha080> kick
<lemonhall> 为毛小K不封锁他？？？？？？？？
<jyfzzz> 29: com
<jyfzzz> 30: :8005::62 tbn0.google.com
<jyfzzz> 31: om
<yunfan> 间隔掐得准呗
<jyfzzz> 32: ideo.google.com
<jyfzzz> 33: vt0.com
<lemonhall> yunfan: 不太像。。。
<lemonhall> 1: fasdfasdf
<alpha080> 有基情啊
<lemonhall> 2: fasdfasd
<lemonhall> 3: gasdfgedfg
<yunfan> lemonhall 不像啥？
<lemonhall> 4: fasdfasdf
<lemonhall> 5:fsdfasdfasdfwqe
<lemonhall> 6:gasdfgdfgsdfg
<lemonhall> 7:fasdfasdfsadfsadf
<lemonhall> 8:fasdkjflksadjfljkasdjkfa
<lemonhall> 9:fasdjkfjaslkdjflajsdjfkla
 * lemonhall 这是一个BUG啊
<alvin_rxg> k 死了？
<yunfan> 这不算bug
 * lemonhall 小K把这种写法当作是给人子啊说话
<yunfan> 还有带帽子的嘛
<myke2> happyaron: 在?
<lemonhall> 1
<lemonhall> 2
<lemonhall> 3
<lemonhall> 4
<lemonhall> 5
<lemonhall> 5
<lemonhall> 6
<lemonhall> 76
<lemonhall> 7
<lemonhall> K死了！！！
<lemonhall> 怪不得
<alpha080> 別玩了，我手机上的
<banxi1988> 我只想在ubuntu下写一些简单的arm程序，不要用到板子的。新立得下搜索了，好像没有相关工具。
<myke2> 请问Ubuntu下sudo的那个是什么
<yunfan> lemonhall瞎扯 你试试一次性发5行看看
<lemonhall> ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<lemonhall> .........................................................................................................................................................................
<myke2> gksu
<lemonhall> ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<myke2> gksu
<banxi1988> 难道没有人做过arm吗？
<lemonhall> 我晕。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 刚才一次刷了那么多？
<if_else> FrankLv: 兄，谢谢了，学习了！
<yunfan> lemonhallatvpn: 怎么样？
<blueghost> 松鼠, 美剧 播了 逃, 又多个 追
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 人呢？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 滚床单去了吧
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<alpha080> 啥是滾床單？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 美剧 有 逃狱, 现在有来个 "追"
<blueghost> edison0354:) 可能 是 第 四十一个
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不知道 他下一个 目标是谁
<blueghost> alpha080:) 你大了就知道了
<edison0354> alpha080: 你多大了？
<alpha080> 等下，我問我女儿下
<blueghost> alpha080:) 问你女儿什么是滚床单?
<blueghost> alpha080:) 你问吧
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> alpha080: 你女儿多大了
<alpha080> 兩周歲
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 都知道什么是滚床单, 应该不止 两岁吧
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 睡觉去
<OT_iux> 大家晚安
<pointer> 650分啊650分
<alpha080> 四級么？
<pointer> 啊期中考试
 * edison0354 马上停电
<blueghost> edison0354:) lemonhallatvpn 还没滚完啊
<edison0354> pointer: ……
<edison0354> pointer: 初中还高中？
<pointer> edison0354,初……中
<edison0354> pointer: 年轻人啊……
 * edison0354 老了
<pointer> edison0354,啊木有老……
 * edison0354 老了
<pointer> edison0354,没老！
<moriramar> ATI KMS 是只能用开源的驱动的吧？
<alpha080> 考多少門啊？好像不錯。
<moriramar> 官方驱动成不？
<thorne> 哈 还有初中生
<pointer> thorne,嗯啊
<thorne> 好年轻
<Gun^Rose> 怎么感觉奥巴马和拉登在唱“武松打虎”呢。。。。
<jiero> 不知道
<Gun^Rose> 急急忙忙就扔海里了，威震天？！
<Gun^Rose> 没第二个机构验证。。。。好奇怪啊
<moriramar> Gun^Rose: 你是A卡吗？
<Gun^Rose> moriramar: 是
<Gun^Rose> 差点看成A片！！
<moriramar> Gun^Rose: ...
<moriramar> 你都在想什么呢……
<Gun^Rose> 没，看错了，吓我一跳
<knownbad> 那是因为回教习俗，得当天还是隔天下葬。
<knownbad> 但也造成很多阴谋论。
<moriramar> Gun^Rose: a卡的话，要是对3D有些想法的话还是要用官方的催化剂是吧？我的是hd4225(r600)。我看开源的在Phoronix上的拼测还是有差距。
<Gun^Rose> 的了，萨达姆还弄回去折腾了那么久呢，这么大的仇人，就这样轻易处理了？！
<knownbad> 所以一定会造成阴谋论嘛。
<Gun^Rose> 美国佬没一句正经的
<alpha080> 6370，准備上開源驅動
<moriramar> 葬的可能只是个外壳，里面已经被掏走做研究了？或者葬的是个充气娃娃？
<Gun^Rose> moriramar: 我直接用开源的
<moriramar> Gun^Rose: 哦，我主要是可能还会wine wow一下。
<alpha080> 下opensuse11。4，明天裝
<thorne> 美国FBI太牛鼻，社会太暴露
<Gun^Rose> moriramar: 装官方的驱动很麻烦，偶不想折腾了
<moriramar> Gun^Rose: 要是催化剂也能 KMS 就好了。
<knownbad> 听说脸部好似被开枪射烂了。
<thorne> 是的哇
<Gun^Rose> moriramar: 恩，那倒是
<Gun^Rose> 反正认不清了，反正拉登死了也不止一回了
<Gun^Rose> 反正是没有办法第三方验证了。。。
<Gun^Rose> :-)，美国佬真逗
<alpha080> 网絡上流傳的翻白眼那張是假的
<Gun^Rose> 没准那天，拉登又原地满血复活了呢
<jiero> 不是FBI。。。
<jiero> 是CIA
<alpha080> sudo apt-get reinstall osama
<knownbad> 都不是，这次是军方干的。
<jiero> 。。。
<knownbad> 就我以前训练基地的对面。
<jiero> 恩。
<blueghost> 笨 拉灯
<jzmer> 怎么打开 http://itunes.apple.com/institution/harvard-extension-school/id428953217 ？
<jzmer> （不用itunes）
<blueghost> 什么时候 也出个 反 zhg zf 的 拉灯啊
<jiero> 用apple的其他
<blueghost> 什么时候 也出个 反 zg zf 的 拉灯啊
<lolicon> 显然，是少先队员干的。。
<alvin_rxg> verycd 热门资源速度好快……
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你在美国, 你对拉登的死是怎么样的感受
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你什么时候去美国的
<yunfan> lolicon: 有能致拉登者 赏万金 封五道杠
 * leyle 有无办法给某一个程序设置代理？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 9 11 之前还是之后
<yunfan> leyle: proxychains?
<lyxiaof> 这个咋个用的啊
<leyle> yunfan: 哦？proxychains foo ?
<yunfan> leyle: 没错
<leyle> yun
<leyle> yunfan: 谢谢了哈，
<yunfan> 不客气阿 小莲
<blueghost> 小莲???
<lolicon> proxychains 屡试不爽。。
<leyle> yunfan: 刚搜索 proxychains看到了一个tsocks  你用过没？
<yunfan> leyle: 也用过
<leyle> yunfan: 感觉哪个好些？
<yunfan> leyle: proxychains
<lolicon> proxychains 就是 tsocks 的升级版。。
<leyle> yunfan: 哦？好到哪里在阿？
<leyle> lolicon: 哦
<leyle> 擦，运行不了gwibber
<lolicon> ~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~
<leyle> 居然是一长串错位
<alpha080> 原來如此
<knownbad> blueghost: 庆祝吧。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/s3Csb
<knownbad> navy seals又上了新闻。
<lenage> 推荐使用https://github.com/jugyo/earthquake
<lenage> 终端上twitter  很不错
<knownbad> 他们的基地离我们蛮近的。
<lenage> 有人搞定过 TwitVim 的OAuth么
<lolicon> 最近飞越疯人院比较火啊。。
<knownbad> 以前有个同事想进seals但不知如何了。
<alvin_rxg> seals ?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你是 9-11 之前去的美国还是之后的. 我关心的是, 一个中国人 在美国 是怎么样的, 如果这个人并未在美国 经历过这个 事情
<lolicon> 美国我也想去啊。。只可惜那边萝莉不够萌。。
<knownbad> blueghost: 东岸的比较疯狂些，纽约的救火员很激动。
<knownbad> 之前。
<knownbad> 纽约的救火员为了救灾死了一大半。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 我关心的是你. 美国人的疯狂 是自然的.
<knownbad> lolicon: 有啊，就看你有没本事了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你是 9-11 之前还是之后 去的美国啊
<knownbad> 我还好，我不太极端的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是说 如果你是 9-11 之后去的, 会否比美国人 理智的看这件事
<knownbad> 但我为了9-11加入了海军后备役。
<knownbad> 难说，得看你的背景。
<knownbad> 很多伊斯兰的人民就不一定同意西方的想法。
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我说的是你本人啊.
<knownbad> 我是火星人。
<blueghost> ........
<blueghost> 好吧.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国貌似也有伊斯兰的吧. 这个时候会否感到压力
<knownbad> 我是海军里唯一的火星裔
<knownbad> 这时？  不会吧。
<knownbad> 刚开始会。
<knownbad> 像过街的老鼠。但这是歧视。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 后备役 是怎样的. 会随时 征召 上战场吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在美国军训过了? 还是征召 的时候才训练的
<knownbad> 个人建议有机会可以考虑参加。是一种经验。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还是随时随地让你 上战场, 并且 不经过训练,就让你 做炮灰的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 上过战场了没有
<knownbad> 没去，我的役期已结束。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦. 怎么训练的
<knownbad> 以前的同事去了几个。
<knownbad> 就像周末去夏令营一样。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 直接就去 战场 的? 还是 平时会有训练,还是 上战场之前 会有一段时间训练的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国 是 强制服兵役还是自愿的
<knownbad> 如果是陆军后备役就训练留个月后一定去。
<knownbad> 陆军缺人。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 其他的呢, 不训练就上??
<knownbad> 都有训练，后备役是每个月一个周末。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦. 美国的不是 强制服兵役的吧.
<knownbad> 不是，是募兵制。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国那么多 移民, 可不可以 因为自己的 前国籍 问题 拒绝上战场的.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦
<knownbad> 但是越战是有征兵。
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 美国是义务兵制度的，跟德国，中国等是一样的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 例如, 你还在服兵役, 美国要派去 打中国, 你可不可以 以自己 是中国人 拒绝上战场的
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:) 哦.
<knownbad> 征兵是不能拒绝。
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 这一般看国家的  所处环境的，环境恶劣的是要服兵役的，像英国是不用的。
<knownbad> 不然你可以回国去。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 就是打中国, 你也一定的上?
<knownbad> 如有必要但肯定也不知道如何是好。
<lolicon> blueghost: 实际上相反，服役了就有国籍。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不能 以此 作为 理由 不去 打中国? 只是举例
<knownbad> 不可能打的。
<lolicon> (00时22分26秒) blueghost: knownbad:) 哦, 就是打中国, 你也一定的上? <--- 当然，不然你去什么美国。。
<knownbad> 就和苏联冷战一样，打起来两败俱伤。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是举例, 是否可以以 攻打目标是自己原国籍 的理由拒绝. 那换个例子, 一个 伊拉克移民过来的, 打伊拉克时,是不能拒绝的?
<knownbad> 对了，服役可以让你取得美国籍。
<knownbad> 但得志愿上前线。
<lolicon> 应该不能吧。。
<knownbad> 可以，得时vet.
<blueghost> lolicon:) 因为 knownbad 是中国人才举中国的.
<blueghost> lolicon:) 哦
<lolicon> blueghost: 我猜的。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那我去服兵役. 但我身体不好 怎么办
<knownbad> blueghost: 可以但你就得离开美国因为你不为美国服役。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 明白了
<knownbad> blueghost: 你身体不好谁也不要你。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 当炮灰也不行吗
<lolicon> 你去别人国家，得对他有利才行啊。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那也对, 像美国这样的, 我一上战场,就得别人去救
<lolicon> ....
<knownbad> 基本上移民不是个容易的决定，但很多人并没有想的彻底。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 又一个瑞恩
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<lolicon> 有钱就什么都好办了。。
<knownbad> 有不是只有你当炮灰。所有的美国人都一样。
<blueghost> lolicon:) 没钱,我就去帮美国打战
<lolicon> ...
<knownbad> 要怪只能怪政府决定去打占。
<lolicon> 军队生活辛苦哎
<blueghost> knownbad:) 至少有个移民的机会不是
<blueghost> lolicon:) 不死就可以移民了
<blueghost> lolicon:) 熬过去
<knownbad> 看你，我不是真的选择来的。
<blueghost> lolicon:) 不死就一好汉
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 但来了也就习惯了。
<lolicon> 各人取舍不同吧。。
<knownbad> blueghost: 你战死了，家人一样可以归化。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 上馆子,一般去哪? 中餐馆? 平时吃中餐还是西餐
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那也行, 我死了,让我儿子 入藉
<knownbad> 美国对为国献身的非常尊敬。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 上馆子,一般去哪? 中餐馆? 平时吃中餐还是西餐
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在唐人街吗?
<lolicon> 没有这么多唐人街吧。。
<blueghost> lolicon:) 不知道呢.
<blueghost> 我在听 一个美国的华人 电台. 粤语 的
<blueghost> 貌似 美国华人 说粤语的好多
<knownbad> 我走路就到了。
<blueghost> 哦
<knownbad> 昨晚就去了角落的东北面馆吃晚餐。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我听那电台, 有个节目在说 共产党 的打国民党 的故事
<knownbad> 现在的新移民大部分是中国人。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似 在渲染 共党的威水史
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 你很梦想移民……
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦.
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:)
<knownbad> 传统战国民党占上风，游击战共产党占上风。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我的意思是 在美国 也有共党的爪牙
<knownbad> blueghost: 看历史是谁写的吧。
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 在国内混不好，很难想象在美国混得很好，不然美国早被非洲占领了。
<knownbad> 有啊，经济间谍很多。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 对啊, 意思 就是 在美国也有渲染 共党写的历史的
<knownbad> 军事就不知道了。上了新闻的比较少。
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:)
<blueghost> knownbad:) 就一共党的代言人
<knownbad> blueghost: 没事，每人有每人的思想。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不过其他节目还是挺好听的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 所以 一到那节目就 关掉
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在美国是什么时候
<knownbad> 这里有国民党也有共产党高宣传的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我不知道现在听的是 美国什么时段的 广播
<knownbad> 双方都有高统战。
<knownbad> 我不太听。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在是美国什么时候
<blueghost> knownbad:) 傍晚吗
<knownbad> 09：44AM。
<knownbad> 你真想来留学最快。  家人可以同时来。
<knownbad> 如有些经济基础。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 累死了
<knownbad> 香肠！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出货部分今天验收了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<knownbad> blueghost: 要不国内也不错，就生活环境还有待改进。
<sila> 呼呼
<alvin_rxg> 哈哈
<Raisonas> .
<sila> 还有人和我一样没有睡的么
<sila> :-)
<sila> 大家有什么ubuntu下可以玩的国内网游名单不
<sila> deb包的最好了
<sila> 推荐下
<sila> 没有反应了
<sila> 睡觉
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> a
<sila> 机器人不在了么
<sila> :-)
<alvin_rxg> 国内网游名单？
<sila> alvin_rxg ubuntu下可以玩的
<alvin_rxg> sila: www.265g.com
<jamesfung> 用ubuntu就不要打网游拉，多可惜
<jamesfung> 学学linux的知识，搞掂程序不好么
<sila> jamesfung  怎么可以自由呢
<jamesfung> sila ?
<Raisonas> 小k走了
<sila> jamesfung 天天上班回来当然是为了娱乐下了  怎么可以不娱乐呢
<jamesfung> o...没有觉得娱乐不用windows比较好么
<ooooOOOO> sila, 怎么能刷屏呢？！
<sila> jamesfung 不喜欢用win
<Raisonas> sila 买个PS3
<jamesfung> linux下面玩游戏都觉得很危险..一不小心装错包就把compiz/xwindows给搞挂了
<sila> ooooOOOO 没有 我看没什么事情   想调戏下机器人的  小k不在
<ooooOOOO> sila, 那可以私聊去的呀，这是公共频道。
<sila> jamesfung 不会阿  我的ubuntu里装了很多小游戏了  就是没有网络游戏  比如类似梦幻西游阿  之类的
<Raisonas> sila 简单说，没有网游
<sila> Raisonas no   有
<jamesfung> sila 国内网游估计没这么有钱/实力去考虑Linux吧，除了wine
<sila> Raisonas 只是没有发现中文的
<sila> Raisonas 国外就有类似天堂的
<sila> Raisonas 英文不咋地  玩起来累
<sila> jamesfung wine不如vbox了
<sila> 下了  睡觉  大虾们都去睡觉了
<Raisonas> 没有好玩的网游
<sila> Raisonas    ubuntu下还没有好玩的中文版
<gebjgd> jamesfung,  不用compiz和xwindow就行了
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, pdf书王
<sila> gebjgd 也在阿
<sila> gebjgd 还没睡阿
<jamesfung> gebjgd: 是么？那你建议用什么
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 嗯？
<Raisonas> 可以试试savage2
<gebjgd> sila, 19:01
<Raisonas> 或者说HoN
<sila> gebjgd 你在国外？  01时04分21秒
<gebjgd> jamesfung, compiz有什么用么？
<sila> gebjgd 我玩游戏貌似也用不到 compiz
<alvin_rxg> sila: www.265g.com  again
<gebjgd> 打游戏还是买个win机器
<sila> alvin_rxg  无语。。。。   你让我帮你刷ip阿
<Raisonas> 打游戏应该买游戏机'
<Raisonas> 265G还是很火么？
<gebjgd> Raisonas, 游戏机没有rts
<sila_> 闪人
<Raisonas> gebjgd 那倒是
<gebjgd> Raisonas, 我只玩rts
<Raisonas> gebjgd, 你可以看看savage2
<gebjgd> Raisonas, 不喜欢
<gebjgd> Raisonas, rts
<gebjgd> Raisonas, 星际 红警3
<Raisonas> 那个也是RTS啊
<gebjgd> Raisonas, 不喜欢
<Raisonas> 我一直玩红警
<hagabaka> 我在帮助翻译游戏frogatto的app store介绍，有人能提一些建议吗？原文http://t.co/IBssE9s，翻译http://pastebin.com/8xcjHgim
<blueghost> 一切皆属于国家，国家和社会的界线被取消，社会彻底的政治化，没有任何东西存在于国家之外，
<blueghost> zg 算不算极权主义 的国家
<blueghost> 国家永远第一（但通常只是政府作为凝聚向心力的口号，其实是以“党的意志”为第一考量）
<Raisonas> hagabaka挺好的
<Raisonas> bloueghost
<blueghost> 施政方针与经济方向以政府的意志为优先考量。
<knownbad> blueghost: 今晚吃坏了肚子？
<Raisonas> 每天晚上都来喊口号 XD
<hagabaka> Raisonas: 谢谢
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在看极权主义
<knownbad> blueghost: 放屁兼拉屎？
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 简单，极权主义就是少了反对声音。
<knownbad> 看似和谐但只是表面。
<knownbad> 人类没这么和谐的。自欺欺人。
<yudun> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------为什么讨论些显而易见的事情---------------------------------------------------
<knownbad> 还真不知道。
<knownbad> 好吧放弃。
<blueghost> yudun:) 没讨论, 只是 在看极权主义 的 百度百科.
<yudun> blueghost, :)
<blueghost> :)
<yudun> 只是觉得牢骚多了不是好事。补充自己ing，好吧我还只是晚辈
<yudun> 经常去#python.tw    感觉跟#ubuntu-cn 氛围不一样，好像前者更务实一点，虽然人比较少
<blueghost> 恐怖仅仅是一剂强心针，它只能暂时缓解社会的腐化堕落，而无法从根本上解决社会的病根。
<blueghost> yudun:) 不发牢骚, 在学习.
<blueghost> yudun:) 想搞清楚一些事情
<yudun> blueghost, ?好奇ING
<georgetso> anyone alive?
<blueghost> yudun:) 是的, 是想知道 什么是极权主义, zgzf 是否符合 极权主义 的定义. 还说到了,威权主义, 应该是极权还是威权
<blueghost> 社会的箴言是“共有、统一、安定”
<blueghost> http://baike.baidu.com/view/294605.htm
<blueghost> 美丽新世界 会不会在 中国 实现. 会不会中国朝 这个 方向发展
<knownbad> 共有是个理想但不现实，共享比较现实。
<alvin_rxg> 年度言论：“互联网的精神是免费与共享”
<blueghost> 他们不到觉悟的时候，他们就用不会造反，他们不造反，他们就不会觉悟。
<knownbad> 嗯，国内一定很开放了。  你还这里。
<knownbad> 在这里。
<knownbad> 谁说国内没言论自由？
<blueghost> 统治集团只有在四种情况下才会丧失权力：或者是被外部力量所征服；或者是统治无能，群众起来造反；或者是让一个强大而不满的中等人集团出现；或者是自己丧失了统治的信心和意志。这四个原因并不单个起作用，在某种程度上总是同时存在。统治阶级如能防止这四个原因的产生就能永久当权。最终的决定性因素是统治阶级本身的精神状
<blueghost> 态。
<blueghost> 在学习 1984
<blueghost> 战争即和平；自由即奴役；无知即力量。
<blueghost> 无知即力量
<alvin_rxg> 学习 1984 和 学习 gcd党章有啥区别
<blueghost> 中国的大学, 泯灭 求知欲. 是不是 就是无知即力量
<blueghost> 中国的教育, 不问为什么, 只需背. 不许 有 思考. 是不是就是力量
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 我觉得政治话题不要老是在这里谈，这里不是垃圾桶，你每次都喜欢在这里发泄你的不满的。
<ooooOOOO> 感觉就像一个传教士。
<blueghost> 我在学习啊
<ooooOOOO> 并不是所有的人都像你那样悲观，或者说‘可怜’（精神），不要影响其它人的心情好么？
<blueghost> 好吧.
<ooooOOOO> 可以再开一个房间“论共产理论和资本”，找一些志同道合的一起切磋岂不快哉？
<blueghost> 好吧.
<blueghost> 那你给个好的话题,非政治的来讨论啊
<ooooOOOO> blueghost, 我还有事情。
<blueghost> 那你就忙你的事情啊
<blueghost> 今天我 的 firefox 开了 有几十个 tab, 把 firefox 弄死了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ipad 出来后, 那电子墨 的 电子书,还那么流行吗
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想不明白, led 的 电子书, 中国也出不少. 平板电脑也有类似的. 为什么 ipad 却会流行.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是 idea ? 技术? 还是纯粹 apple 的营销
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果说 ipad 能打败 亚马逊 的电子书, 为什么不是 中国 那些 一大堆的 lcd 的电子书,而是ipad
<blueghost> ooooOOOO:) 这个话题非政治的吧.
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看用途
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 其实平板在 ipad 之前就 出现了.
<alvin_rxg> y
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 为什么却是 ipad 兴起这 潮流呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你就不知道 jobs 那家伙的策略么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么 jobs. 我就是想不明白.
<alvin_rxg> apple 老大： jobs
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那些 因为电子书出现的, lcd 显示的 也算是平板.
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你是说, 是因为策略, 而非技术, 或者 有更好 idea ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我找个例子
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: apple 的东西哪个技术好了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那我们这些 厂商缺的是什么呢. 象你说的, apple 不是依据技术, 貌似也不是单纯的 idea. 平板很久就有的东西了
<alvin_rxg> Brand
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 为什么 ipad 会成功, 而 我们这些厂商却不会出现 象 ipad, iphone 的东西
<blueghost> brand?
<alvin_rxg> 今年哪个东西赚钱，大家都去做这东西去了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但这也不能解释 apple 的 iphone啊. 他不也是因为智能手机 流行了, 才出现 iphone 的吗. 黑莓好像 先流行 的吧
<alvin_rxg> iphone 是 itouch 发展过来的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 我没用过智能手机, 你是说 黑莓没有 触摸屏. iphone 的成功还是先有他自己的特色的东西才流行起来的??
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: apple 这几年，那些东西几乎是一个接着一个出来的， 从 ipod 到 itouch，再 iphone
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是否 applet 的这些 东西的流行, 都是基于 itouch?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 你是说国内的厂家,缺少一个系列产品吗?
<alvin_rxg> apple 那些东西是因为很多傻逼愿意送钱给 jobs
<gebjgd> blueghost, 因为世界上傻逼多
<gebjgd> blueghost, 所以苹果才会成功
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问题是为什么 这世界上的傻逼 不送钱给 国内的厂商
<alvin_rxg> 好像没 itouch 哦……是 ipod touch ..
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 在 ipod 之前，apple 是没有这些小东西卖的，全卖它的电脑的
<gebjgd> blueghost, 国内厂商没有好东西阿
<alvin_rxg> 因为没文化
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是说, ipod 最初的成功, 引起后面一系列产品的成功. ipod 的成功, 让这些傻逼 都只认 apple 不认 国内的这些厂商??
<gebjgd> blueghost, 有文化的人不用苹果
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 有文化的用国内 的?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这不能这么说…… 我说的是国内厂商没文化……
<blueghost> 有文化的用什么手机
<gebjgd> blueghost, 有文化的人用实用的手机
<gebjgd> blueghost, 用nokia 3310
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 象黑莓? 这类的???
<gebjgd> blueghost, 恩
<gebjgd> blueghost, android
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<blueghost> 中国厂商 貌似 有文化的,和没文化的, 都比不过 国外的啊
<alvin_rxg> ipod 系列，论音质，和其他大牌厂商差不了多少……
<blueghost> 没文化的都 追 苹果了. 也没见得 有文化的都最中兴啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 那为什么呢, 时尚??
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 或者 是感觉?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 国内很多东西是这样卖的。这个月卖 产品A， 下个月产品A停产，开卖产品B，再下个月卖C
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 推广开来, 国内 也有 咖啡屋, 是否 比的过 星巴克
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 国内也有 卖汉堡的, 比得过 麦当劳吗?
<alvin_rxg> 中国是茶文化，喝他毛个咖啡
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但 星巴克 来了, 茶文化 的中国人也跑去喝啊. 那才可怕. 让不喝咖啡的傻逼 屁颠屁颠的去和咖啡
<alvin_rxg> 说到茶，欧美哪个商家能比过龙井，比过碧螺春的？
<blueghost> 我总觉得 国内 的 总缺少 一些什么东西
<blueghost> 但不知道是什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 以 1990 年作为分界线，你去领悟下 邓老那几句废话所带来的情况吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你给我寄茶叶把
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我天天都喝
<blueghost> 黑猫白猫?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 记得给碧螺春，我不喜欢龙井
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 那国外 喝茶的多 还是国内 和咖啡的多
<blueghost> 如果 茶叶能 够推广去, 为什么, 为什么茶叶可以, 而其他的却不行
<blueghost> 背后的原因是什么
<alvin_rxg> 文化的侵略
<blueghost> 为什么 国外的东西能侵占 到国内的, 而国内的东西却 侵占不到国外的市场
<gebjgd> blueghost, 有好茶喝，谁喝咖啡阿
<gebjgd> blueghost, 中国是第三世界国家
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你想什么呢
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不说中国人, 我是说国外的老外喝茶多吗
<alvin_rxg> 花茶有
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不喝咖啡的人多了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不喝可乐的人很少
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果说国外 因为中国的 茶文化 而饮中国的茶. 是否什么东西 都付予 中国文化,就可以
<alvin_rxg> “Wie schreibt man “Mississippi”?” “Den Fluss oder den Staat?”
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 为什么 喝可乐的中国人多, 而喝王老吉的外国人少
<blueghost> 就是总觉得 少些什么
<gebjgd> blueghost, 王老吉是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 普通的饮料
<blueghost> 创意? 技术? 还是 单纯的 营销, 国外比国内的厉害
<alvin_rxg> 茶饮料
<blueghost> 还是其它东西
<gebjgd> 没听说过
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 广东的一种凉茶
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 是文化的侵略……
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 文化的侵略靠什么呢?
<blueghost> 大炮?
<blueghost> 创意? 技术? 还是营销?
<blueghost> 为什么 中华文化侵略不了 别国的
<blueghost> 不是也有孔子学院吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 侵略了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 日本 韩国
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你买车了？
<blueghost> 那倒也是,不过也是几世纪以前了吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 看你天天的这么安逸
<blueghost> 没
<gebjgd> blueghost, 有给你儿子出国留学的钱了？
<blueghost> 我只 半夜来啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 那你还这么没溜
<blueghost> :)
<gebjgd> blueghost, 30好几的人了
<blueghost> 是啊
<gebjgd> blueghost,  不给你自己挣钱也要给你儿子挣钱了
<blueghost> 想搞清楚, 能更好地挣钱啊
<blueghost> 靠什么可以冲出重围啊. 弄明白为什么 , 就是有什么 办法让傻逼 都买我的东西. 象 apple 那样. 他是因为什么 才吸引到傻逼 的
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你梦呢
<blueghost> 弄明白, 就可以 想办法 别别人做的更好啊. 营销? 还是技术, 还是 创意? 还是一整套系统
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你卖屁股——
<gebjgd> ？
<blueghost> 想卖咖啡, 想弄明白有什么办法,打破 别人饮茶的习惯, 而去 喝咖啡. 再去卖茶叶, 竞争不了别人啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 卖咖啡？
<blueghost> 对啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你们那村里的人有喝咖啡的么
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 弄明白 applet 或者其它 的 是如何改变消费者 的消费习惯 就好啊.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不就是没人喝咖啡才想去做 卖咖啡的吗
<blueghost> 弄明白 如何让一个有文化的人,变成一傻逼,屁颠屁颠 来我咖啡屋 喝咖啡. 因为是第一家, 就有的做啊
<blueghost> 就是想弄明白, 靠的是什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 广东人不是有吃狗肉的么。以此作为基点，宣传你们的文化，强势打败欧美的动物保护协会。那你在文化上就赢了，他们也就跟着你吃狗肉了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那要我去美国卖狗肉啊. 这里通街都是卖狗肉的
<alvin_rxg> 对啊，那你就赚钱了么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但我在 这里啊, 不是在美国.
<alvin_rxg> 那你赶紧偷渡出去咯
<alvin_rxg> 肏，说到狗肉，不久前新闻说一群傻逼花钱买下高速公路上一车猫狗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 要不就 强势 宣传 动物保护 意识. 在 每个 狗肉铺 门前挂 狗被宰 的悲惨画面 的宣传 单. 让 所有人都不吃狗肉, 吃我的 素菜?
<alvin_rxg> 你会被打死
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> 人本身是杂事的，丫偏要把自个儿的意志强加上去，让人都不吃肉了
<blueghost> 我是想办法, 改变 本地人的消费习惯, 让他们 觉得 喝咖啡是一种 比喝茶更有身份 的事情
<alvin_rxg> 你保护了猫，保护了狗，以后还得保护鸡鸭，保护猪，保护鱼
<alvin_rxg> 单就去管猫和狗，摆明了自欺欺人
<blueghost> 本地没多少 咖啡屋. 如果我 能有办法让人来, 就是 我的机会
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 这不用你改变了。90年代多少电视多少电影，都宣传了喝咖啡是多么“优雅”
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你能让你们那里的人知道吃屎是比吃饭更有身份的事情
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你就牛逼了
<alvin_rxg> 对，他就牛逼了，天天有成千上万的人排队到他家买屎。没两天就发了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在本地 虽少, 也是有咖啡屋. 但如何 喝咖啡 的 到这来. 就像 apple 那样 吸引别的 竞争对手 的客户转到 apple
<gebjgd> blueghost, 性咖啡屋
<alvin_rxg> 然后屎成了紧俏货，立马涨价，涨得跟现在的房价似的
<gebjgd> blueghost, 里面的招待都不穿衣服
<gebjgd> blueghost, 必须15-20岁
<gebjgd> blueghost, 处女
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 竞争对手 少, 如果能将 喝咖啡 在 本地 中 普及, 并且都认我的咖啡屋.
<gebjgd> blueghost, 20岁半都不行
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你们那边有茶馆么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 所以我想知道 apple 或者 星巴克 是怎么做到的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 专门的没有
<alvin_rxg> 星巴克可以说是带上文化侵略的。
<knownbad> 吃饭了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<knownbad> 没吧？
<knownbad> 有吗？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那我引狼入室
<alvin_rxg> apple, jobs 早先就培养了一批忠实的 fan，外加 ipod 的卖点
<knownbad> 问题是没人逼任何人，
<knownbad> 是人们喜欢流行。
<knownbad> 所以我不太上facebook.
<alvin_rxg> 对，就像人都喜欢日本动漫一样
<blueghost> knownbad:) 问题是, apple 如何流行起来的. 靠什么, 自然而然???
<knownbad> 什么i like，妈的帮别人赚钱。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 单纯的运气?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 日本动漫 一开始 就 被人喜欢? 我想 总有原因的吧
<knownbad> apple的产品是有innovation只是有代价。
<knownbad> 所有的问题在于垄断。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 为什么国内的动画 斗不过日本的
<knownbad> 因为没色情。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那么说, 我只有屈服于垄断, 自己想办法弄一个 可以流行的东西 来赚钱 是妄想的啰
<knownbad> 也不是只起步难。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 起步晚，外加早先人都认为动漫是给3岁小屁孩看的
<knownbad> 除非像google
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
 * alvin_rxg 肏！  我真想念 水墨动画啊………………
<blueghost> knownbad:) 说到 google 是因为技术还是因为有自己特别的内涵. google 之前就有 专门的搜索引擎, 为什么最后 都 被 google 打败了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 相信你肯定没看过 水墨动画
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是 中国的动画 比不过别人,是因为没有自己的特色. 是不是 坚持 自己的特色, 会更好一点
<knownbad> 咦那该不错的。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不说特色，中国和日本的文化本身就是类似的呀。日本他做的动画，不需要改变啥，就可以被中国人接受的
<knownbad> 是要特色，就像apple一样。
<knownbad> 有特色就可以泛文化。
<knownbad> 像日系动画一样。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: youtube 看看吧， 水墨动画    可惜了，当年他们没做多少
<knownbad> 或是互联网电影。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还没回答我的问题呢, google 之前 就有 搜索引擎了, 为什么google 会打败这些旧的. 单纯因为 google 有更好的 技术,还是其它什么原因
<knownbad> google击败yahoo.
<alvin_rxg> google 没有击败 “人民搜索”
<blueghost> knownbad:) 为什么 啊, 因为 google 的技术优胜? 还是 其它什么原因
<knownbad> 早知道就买google的股票。
<knownbad> 因为google比较好听。。。呵呵
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 那起什么好的名字可以让人去我的咖啡屋呢
<alvin_rxg> 因为它 简洁
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 简介 是 界面, 还是 操作
<knownbad> blueghost: 咖啡屋？
<blueghost> 我 要做个 咖啡屋, 是起个好名字? 用最好的咖啡? 还是赋予什么文化内涵
<alvin_rxg> 都简介，当初它就一logo，一输入框加一个按钮
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 网咖
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是啊, 想在 我这开个咖啡屋, 喝咖啡, 看书
<blueghost> 网咖??
<blueghost> 什么网咖
<alvin_rxg> xD
<blueghost> 我 要做个 咖啡屋, 是起个好名字? 用最好的咖啡? 还是赋予什么文化内涵? 还是 最好的管理 ?
<blueghost> 还是注重营销?
<alvin_rxg> 这得看你了
<blueghost> 象半夜卖的电视广告? 喝了我的 咖啡, 性爱持续力 更大?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想弄明白这些企业 能成功的本质是什么, 为什么 国内的比不上
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 让后开个咖啡, 能够在 竞争力还不大的地方, 突出自己, 最好能象 apple 那样尽可能吸引 竞争者的客人来
<blueghost> 都不去喝别人的, 都喝我的. 都不喝茶, 都喝咖啡
<alvin_rxg> 算了，以赚钱为目的的方案我还真想不出来
<blueghost> 如何能做到这点
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是想方案, 是想明白, 我们比不过别人,缺少的是什么
<knownbad> 用台湾话的会叫"网脚“。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 别人出来什么, 我们也跟着做. 我是想知道, 是什么东西, 让他们先想到的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他妈灵光一现的东西，我怎么知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<knownbad> 网脚在台湾话听起来像网咖。
<blueghost> 什么时候我也灵光一现 地想到 我的咖啡屋 能最特别就好了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你都现了很多了，什么 atompub，什么 wm，什么那啥我忘了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但我想咖啡屋还是 现实一点. 开个咖啡屋, 然后在 空闲的时候 再想那个
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 谁都有灵光一现的好想法，问题是 是否会记下来，是否会去实现它
<blueghost> 开个咖啡屋, 楼下是 咖啡屋,隔一阁楼, 楼上做图书室. 免费的
<blueghost> 开在办公楼多的地方.
<blueghost> 让人在 空闲的时候有个歇脚的地方
<alvin_rxg> 你得开到晚上10点咯……
<blueghost> 营造一个空间, 将 里面和外面 分隔开来. 外面是 忙忙碌碌 的世界, 里面是可以暂时 歇脚的 绿洲. 在里面可以暂时 隔开纷扰 的世界
<alvin_rxg> 不错啊
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 记得用小灯光，让人坐在椅子上或者沙发上，就着那个灯光看书
<blueghost> 在里面可以看书, 喝咖啡.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 所以要两层, 一层 是专喝咖啡的,灯光暗点. 二层是可以一边喝咖啡,一边看书的
<blueghost> 看书的,需要有适合看书的灯光
<alvin_rxg> 咖啡屋干嘛灯光暗的……
<knownbad> 色情
<blueghost> 给 情侣 的
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 搞摸摸茶。
<knownbad> 得看当地的步调。
<knownbad> 没市场就没得玩。
<blueghost> 每本书都夹着 一张读书卡. 不能带走的. 因为书是共用的, 多人都可以看. 也就是说, 每个人都可以 在读书卡上看到别人写的东西.
<blueghost> 咖啡屋中绝对没有 一台电脑.
<knownbad> 和好像我说我是英俊美少男，但只有老婆买单。。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ....
<blueghost> 一个人在读书卡中写一些感性的话,另一个人看到了, 觉得感动, 也在下面 写上自己 的 感想
<alvin_rxg> 巴西
<knownbad> 比基尼！！！
<blueghost> 因为俩人 都固定时候来,而且不是同一时间. 俩人 都同时 在一间咖啡屋里喝咖啡,看同一本书, 在同一张读书卡上写感想. 但都没见过面
<knownbad> 太抽象了吧？
<alvin_rxg> 新时代的奸情
<blueghost> 俩人一直在 读书中交流.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那也行
<knownbad> 就裸聊嘛。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 俩人都是有 爱人的
<alvin_rxg> ……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 而且因为工作时间的关系,除了晚上睡觉 外很少时间在一起. 而且 俩人已经没有 多少激情
<knownbad> 其实你比较适合写书。
<knownbad> 写小说。
<knownbad> 别开咖啡馆了。一点赔。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 各自都在 与 读书卡上的人 精神的外遇
<knownbad> 一定。
<knownbad> 打错了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 结局就很老土了. 最后原来 这俩人 的外遇 就是他们自己
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 肯定的
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 用这个做广告
<knownbad> 或是去当领导。反正你不管别人怎么说你还是继续说下去。
<blueghost> 两夫妻 各自 和对方搞婚外情
<knownbad> 这我同意。
<knownbad> 我都跟我老婆这么说
<blueghost> knownbad:) .... 同意什么, 和自己的老婆搞婚外情?
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 都有。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 会很悲剧的
<knownbad> 跟自己的老婆搞婚外情是个不错的主要。
<knownbad> 还没搞，是跟老婆讨论着。
<blueghost> 申请一个新的 qq, 在老婆不知情的情况下, 在qq上和老婆搞网恋. 问题是 如果 老婆 却爱上 了, 会怎么想
<blueghost> 如果 老婆不知道 他爱着的那个网友就是你
<alvin_rxg> 乱棍打死
<blueghost> 不会很悲剧吗
<knownbad> 你读错了科系吧?
<blueghost> 不过 我的那个广告也很悲剧
<knownbad> 为何不去读文学呢？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 算了吧，中国女人是不讲理的。虽然她们有错，但她们首先指责你，说试探她们，说不信任她们，云云……
<knownbad> 当你老婆很可怜。
<blueghost> 虽说 各自的婚外恋的对象 就是 各自的爱人. 但是不能否认的是在感情已经在背叛了对方
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 咦你这么知道？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 电视看多了
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 其实都有些事实在，只大都渲染了。
<blueghost> 其实说起来我想的那个广告, 情节挺老土的. 不过应该可以吸引一些 妇女
<knownbad> 像我老婆每次逻辑说不过我就死赖。
<knownbad> 但我就是喜欢她死頼的样子。。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 这就是中国女性，被各种无理的事物给影响了
<knownbad> 其实是男人的自我调试。
<alvin_rxg> 测试什么啊，会很过火的。你女人以后可能会拿离婚来要挟：说一件事意见不同，她就说：你得同意我的，不然离婚 =.=
<blueghost> ........
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那是我说的好吗
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> 就好似男人总是强势点。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我对前妻说"你再不去...我们就离婚". 后来就离婚了
<blueghost> 关于儿子的问题
<knownbad> 要是女人也这么强势就吵翻了。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 如果偶尔拿“严肃”的事要挟，还行。多了就不行了……
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 男人再怎么强势，也不会拿“离婚”开玩笑的……
<knownbad> 会的，我天天跟老婆说要离婚。
<alvin_rxg> …………
<knownbad> 她后来都不理我了。
<knownbad> 她只跟我要赡养费。
<alvin_rxg> 男性不是以理性做主导么……
<knownbad> 是啊，我恐吓她不给暴菊离婚，不烧菜煮饭离婚，不搞家里的清洁离婚。
<knownbad> 所以她后来就当我在放屁了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 劝你以后找个有情趣点的，样子不是最重要。
<alvin_rxg> 那自然的。美女都有主了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 女人长的漂亮是为了生育, 女人有能力 是掌控 男人的
<blueghost> 女人 长得漂亮, 是为了吸引男人 与之交配的, 女人 有 power 是能够掌控世界的
<alvin_rxg> 不说了，睡觉了。明天上课
<blueghost> 怎么现在女的都喜欢 向上看着拍照
<knownbad> 从来都是如此。
<knownbad> 眼睛长在鼻子上。
<blueghost> knownbad:) .....
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-04
<alpha080> 早
<maucat> 早呀同学们
<Loongjia1g> hello
<Loongjia1g> 早上好
<^k^> Loongjia1g, 好  ㍠ 
<Loongjia1g> test
<^k^> Loongjia1g, ....  ㍠ 
<Loongjia1g> test
<^k^> Loongjia1g, ....  ㍠ 
<Loongjia1g> 早上好
<Loongjiang> Loongjia1g: rhf
<Loongjiang> Loongjia1g: test
<Loongjia1g> 舸
<Loongjiang> Loongjia1g: 怎 样子才行呢，郁闷
<star_>  /topic
<star_> 查看频道主题为什么显示这个 Insufficient arguments for command.
<welloong> 最近有没有什么新消息
<Loongjiang> Loongjia1g: test
<Loongjiang> Loongjia1g: test
<welloong> loongjialg:test error
<Loongjiang> Loongjia1g: test
<Loongjiang> welloong: 呵呵，在测一个脚本，
<OT_iux> 手机上下了红楼梦，坐在马桶上看第二回，读到＂长子名贾敷，**岁上死了＂，我怎么也记不得两个星星代表什么字了。
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: The same case
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: case=fogot;echo $case
 * OT_iux 摊了摊小爪
<OT_iux> 网易新闻标题：《专家呼吁要理**国》
<welloong> OT_iux:八九岁上死了
<welloong> 理性
<welloong> 爱国
<welloong> 太NB了
<OT_iux> welloong: lol
<Loongjia1g> Loongjiang:
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0503/21/735K1A0S00014JB5.html
<NoIE> 吉林警方悬赏20万元缉拿炸死法院人员凶手
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0504/06/736JLSI200014AED.html
<NoIE> 中国排协要求女排背诵毛泽东诗词备战奥运
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: google被封了，百度出来，那一句是至八九岁上便死了
<OT_iux> 然
<Loongjiang> google又被封了
<alpha080> gmail进不去了，现在用手机救急
<Loongjiang> 操 ，有这样的事么，偏偏就用GOOGLE，百度用一次骂它一百遍，while do echo "百度是狗屎“
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍡ 
<zhenbeiju55> 我想问问哪里有bot的源代码~~   想做个语音对话的软件~~
<welloong> 我想知道哪里有破解无限路由密码的。。
<zhenbeiju55> welloong,  这个很麻烦~~
<zhenbeiju55> welloong, 好像是这个命令   packages="$packages aircrack-ng"
<Loongjiang> 强烈要求天国的高墙为linuxer留一条大门
<iGoogle> Loongjia1g: 你去hack了某部门的机器，故意被抓，然后说是用lin搞的。领导人就知道有一个这样的系统了。我们为你壮行。
<jiero> ...
<iGoogle> 罗姐，有意见？
<jiero> 不排除内部有亲M$派阻拦消息传播。。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。我总是以为iGoogle是神。但是神不会这么称呼。
<iGoogle> jiero: 让 Loongjia1g 大闹下法庭，就没人阻止消息了
<iGoogle> 我们旁听，起哄就是
<nalanfeng> 早上好，各位。
<welloong> nalanfeng：hi
<nalanfeng> welloong:你好啊，你该不是机器人吧？
<welloong> nalanfeng：我想应该不是吧。。
<nalanfeng> welloong：那就好，:-)
 * tenzu 拜神拜众位大仙
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神你今天过节么？
<iGoogle> tenzu: . 过期了
<nalanfeng> 神马意思？
<OT_iux> [10:04] #Ubuntu-cn unable to join channel (address is banned)
<lemonhall> OT_iux: .............
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴早
<nalanfeng> :-) 正在搞更新源到设置
<nalanfeng> :-D
<johann> 各位好，编译gcc之后，提示缺少库文件怎么办？像这个样子：error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalanfeng> johann: 不懂
<johann> nalanfeng: 我做的交叉编译
<nalanfeng> johann: :'( 我还没到那水平呀
<johann> nalanfeng: 我也是做着玩儿，太无聊了
<johann> 没人知道了吗？
<nalanfeng> johann: 据说，上班之后就不无聊来
<chenwl> ubuntu 10.04升级后菜单变英文
<chenwl> 怎么办
<chenwl> vim也不能显示中文了
<iGoogle> chenwl: 记得是一个bug。但是忘记设置什么了。就一个小地方。
<hawk1918> Install the chinese support
<iGoogle> 是升级到1104?
<chenwl> iGoogle:英文是bug还是vim
<chenwl> iGoogle:本身10.04
<chenwl> 日常升级
<iGoogle> 还是1004啊。那不是了
<jiero> 哦。不知道呢。10.04时代我也是没装中文。
<johann> nalanfeng: 上班也无聊
<nalanfeng> johann: 早上起的太早，现在马上就睡着了。
<iGoogle> johann:  lerosua 最会交叉编译了。
<johann> nalanfeng: 恩
<johann> iGoogle: 了解，我问问去
<johann> lerosua: 在不？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 会交叉，不会编译。
<iGoogle> 你应该叫斗篷大人。他就出来了。
<lerosua> johann: 说来听听，不保会
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。。
<johann> nalanfeng: 我现在就在上班，班上就我一个人
<fairywell> linux 下有靠谱的gui邮件客户端吗？比如可以获取并自动分类gmail的，opera自带的可以，但有没有独立的客户端？
<cigerma> thunderbird, evolution
<johann> fairywell: thunderbird算不算？
<fairywell> johann, evolution thunderbird 貌似不能自动获取gmail标签吧
<fairywell> 这2个好像都比较烂
<johann> fairywell: 我也不晓得，但我用thunderbird还是比较可以的，顺便问一下：什么叫gmail标签？
<fairywell> 不知道有哪款能接近 opera mail 或者 mac mail 的呢？
<xiaoji> opera 的mail端 已经很不错了。 我觉得 没必要换
<void1> thunderbird用imap是imap是可以获得标签的吧
<Loongjia1g> fairywell: 要不就mutt
<fairywell> johann, 比如你在gmail里建立一个我的家人的标签，然后把家里来的邮件分到这里，然后用客户端收取，客户端能识别这个标签并自动分类
<fairywell> Loongjia1g, mutt貌似自动标签更难搞吧。。
<Loongjia1g> fivesheep: mutt+getmail+procmail
<fairywell> Loongjia1g, 我以前是这样，但是觉得不方便
<Loongjia1g> fairywell: procmail
<johann> fairywell: 哦，我从来都没试过
<fairywell> Loongjia1g, procmail的过滤规则貌似很难完成gmail标签
<fairywell> Loongjia1g, 而且我希望是有个方便好用的客户端，不想为它的配置耗费太多时间，比如 mac 的 mail，就太好用了
<Loongjia1g> fairywell: 好像有个gmail专门收取gmail的
<chenwl> ubuntu在哪里设置LC_ALL LANGUAGE这些环境变量的
<fairywell> Loongjia1g, 您说的是插件还是哪款软件呢？
<chenwl> 为什么语言设置里面选中文，他不帮我改过来阿
<johann> chenwl: /etc/default/locale，是吗？
<chenwl> LANGUAGE竟然是 zh_CN:en
<fairywell> chenwl, cat LC_ALL="你喜欢的" >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<fairywell> chenwl, echo LC_ALL="你喜欢的" >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<chenwl> fairywell: 我是担心和语言设置出冲突
<chenwl> fairywell:比如我语言设置成其他语言了，但是bashrc没有改过来
<fairywell> .
<chenwl> 我是想知道语言设置的时候他改了哪里，我去改那个地方
<chenwl> fairywell:
<fairywell> chenwl, gui的设置在系统设置里
<fairywell> chenwl, 你说的是语言环境不是 env
<chenwl> fairywell: 设置语言环境的时候，env会被改动
<fairywell> chenwl, 。。
<johann> 哪个有gmail我们来视频看看
<fairywell> 求一款好用的，能自动获取gmail标签的独立邮件客户端，接近 opera mail 甚至 mac mail 的.  谢谢
<iGoogle> opera -m4 独立启动email？ 不确定是这参数。
<iGoogle> opera的通讯录等，关联那么多，你不可能丢弃啊。
<fairywell> iGoogle, 是啊，ee兄，就想有个独立的，
<iGoogle> 按联系人搜索等。
<iGoogle> 反正选择emial客户端，就等于同时需要选择关联的通讯录。
<iGoogle> 没通讯录的，等于是残废客户端了
<fairywell> 恩恩
<iGoogle> evolution-data-server很麻烦的。所以，几乎没其他选择了。
<vic> bjtu的源怎么了  链接不上了
<iGoogle> lerosua: 来quakelive不
<lerosua> iGoogle: 啥东西
<lerosua> iGoogle: 游戏啊。我现在哪有时间游戏啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 为了生活，我们四处奔波
<jiero> 你在聊天。
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> 在map里面奔波，也可以嘛
<iGoogle> jiero: 9494
<tenzu> 只有神才有空打游戏
<iGoogle> XwinX: 投诉斗篷，扣工资。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乖
<XwinX> cigerma: 直接开除
<XwinX> iGoogle: 直接开除
<iGoogle> XwinX: lol
<iGoogle> lerosua: 赶紧先一步，去投诉 XwinX聊天
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你玩点高级的游戏行么？别老玩那不花钱的
<iGoogle> tenzu: ..... nnnnd 居然显得比我有钱。～～
<lerosua> 开除我吧，我不怕
<iGoogle> lerosua: 不是吧。你可以反抗的嘛
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我虽然穷，可我好歹也花过钱买游戏啊，神
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我也买过一个游戏啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你买的啥？
<jiero> 我也买过游戏呃。$3买了humble bundle的最近两次。
<jiero> ^_^
<iGoogle> 飞机停机坪的啥。似乎扣了3次钱
<jiero> 手机么。
<lerosua> 呃，最近下载了很多android的破解游戏，我有罪
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。我不是给你过好多嘛
<iGoogle> 免费的。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 没收斗篷的手机。上班玩手机。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 关键是，下载的我都不玩的，只是为了证明我的手机能跑。
<iGoogle> lerosua: .... 显摆。。。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  呃，是有这心理
<lerosua> iGoogle: xwinx不属于我team了，他管不了我
<iGoogle> 卡大？蛋痛？
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你跑哪里去了？
<tenzu> jiero: 我只买过最近的一次，USD1
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我还买了极品飞车。
<iGoogle> 市区跑70码的那种。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你是土财主，大家都知道
<iGoogle> 最近还玩大富翁4.。。
<iGoogle> 4个研究中心。不断的制造原子弹
<jiero> tenzu: 那16个，我玩的稍多点的就Trine和Braid-这两个过了，其他的基本都没动。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 在IRC，这样发信息给你是public_message 还是own_message?
<iGoogle> private?
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: YES
<fairywell> 最近在玩 地下城守护者 和 猪兔大战
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 搞笑的两个游戏呢。
<jiero> 恩。把红警改成单种族游戏了，有人想试试么。
<fairywell> 。。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: no,is public message
<Stifler> hi
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<jiero> 现在玩RTS，绝对是单种族最棒了，
<jiero> 什么都可以生产。
<Stifler> ..
<fairywell> http://www.taobao.com/view_image.php?pic=Wx0GGlFDXA1VUwMDWx0SCwkNGRFcVxxQW1UcCxMFRBkDCFdVV1cRRhpVRDhHAQtvB2teCF0xKghdAUstbmsDAERcQVxFBgYV&title=ob6609C3uci46Edvb2dsZaG%2Fu6XBqs34tPPKwrz%2BtLTS4lTQ9A%3D%3D&version=2&c=NmIyZTY1ZGEyZmRmMTlkYWU5NTg1NjY3NDg0NjcxNmI%3D&itemId=9453107369&shopId=33526305&sellerRate=1086&dbId=&fv=9
<crose> jiero: 求rts
<fairywell> crose, 猪兔大战
<fairywell> 而且最近还迷恋火焰之纹章了。。
<crose> fairywell: lin的？
<fairywell> 不是
<fairywell> pc和hand set的
<Cherrot> SQL Server 中创建表时定义一列可以采用 total AS base + bonus 的形式吗？（total base bonus都是列名）
<crose> :'(
<fairywell> lin下没啥好游戏吧
<jiero> 一列 rts， warzone2100, kernel panic, megaglest, openra, zero-k, gundamrts, glob2, widelands,
<jiero> crose: 自己搜索多好。。。每次都要说很烦。
<fairywell> Cherrot, 自己写个函数？
<crose> jiero: 大多都试过了，openra木玩过，thx
<Cherrot> fairywell: 我先搜个SQLServer说明看看吧。原先记得可以这样定义表，后来在MySQL下语法错误，看来不是标准SQL～
<fairywell> sqlserver好像不太标准，反正2个都有不标准的东西
<fairywell> crose, 游戏娱乐桌面linux还不靠谱
<Cherrot> fairywell: 嗯，干脆用触发器解决～
<crose> fairywell: 有几个不错的玩玩就行了，现在也有不少质量不错的游戏了
<apple> playonlinux `据说挺给力的.
<Loongjiang> "message_public", SERVER_REC, char *msg, char *nick, char *address, char *tagget
<Kandu> jiero: 我記得有個遊戲，右鍵是繩子(用法和百戰天蟲類似)左鍵是武器的。只能聯網玩的。叫啥名字
<Kandu> jiero: 角色和那百戰刺蝟差不多，只不過圓圓的沒刺
<jiero> Kandu:  hedgewars
<jiero> 就是刺猬。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 不是唉，只能聯網玩的，不能單機的
<jiero> 能单机玩
<Kandu> jiero: 前幾天這裡還說到過的
<jiero> warMux
<jiero> 我不知道了
<jiero> wormux改名warmux了
<Kandu> 我再去找找看
<jiero> 或者说以前的一个中止的项目
<jiero> 我忘记名字了
<Stifler> sign
<Kandu> jiero: 啊，TeeWorlds
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 啥和虫子相似。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 和百戰刺蝟像，不過沒刺。都圓圓的像球
<jiero> teeworlds 只是对战好，其他的你还是玩OpenClonk或OpenLiero吧。
<Kandu> 嗯
<jiero> 所谓对战好，是指核心化——
<ofan> 求好玩的单机游戏
<jiero> 好玩的单机游戏——Zero-K打鸡
<ofan> 不要小游戏..
<lemonhall> ofan: 虐杀原型
<ofan> lemonhall: linux
<lemonhall> ofan: WOW
<welloong_> 数独
<ofan> ...
<jiero> Zero-K成了小游戏了。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 战棋类的那个。。
<lemonhall> ofan: LINUX原生的有毛好玩到游戏
<ofan> jiero: 看到'打鸡'以为是小游戏
<jiero> 把星际争霸看扁的我觉得Zero-K是究级。
<lemonhall> ofan: 星际争霸2
<lemonhall> ofan: 你到底要啥类型？
<ofan> lemonhall: 电脑上没windows
<ofan> lemonhall: 全类型
<jiero> 显卡
<sar_> 大家好， 问个关于socket的问题， linux下socket.h的socketaddr结构中没有sa_len这个成员， 而我的代码是bsd的， 它又用到sa_len， 我该怎么修改代码呢？
<jiero> 显卡
<pocoyo> sar_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jiero> CPU
<lemonhall> ofan: WINE
<lemonhall> ofan: 我前几天在玩金庸
<lemonhall> ofan: WINE完美模拟
<lemonhall> ofan: 你还是继续NETHACK吧
<pocoyo> sar_: 不会
<jiero> 电脑一般的话就是 Kernel Panic
<jiero> 我最近一直玩RTS了。
<jiero> 其他的就通了个Trine
<ofan> lemonhall: nethack没那么容易玩好,很有内涵...
<jiero> network不喜。
<welloong_> test
<pocoyo> : 天涯楼主：每天对着单位那群白痴说话让我感到前途很渺茫…　@回复：幸福吧你～因为对牛弹琴并不可怕，可怕的是一群牛每天对着你弹琴！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> lemonhall: 还挺难的,我死了n次了
<jiero> Dungeon Crawl
<jiero> 我死了n次。
<OT_iux> wine真不错
<jiero> apt:stonesoup
<OT_iux> 反正暴雪从war2到sc2我都wine着玩了
<welloong_> 我已经彻底抛弃wine了
<OT_iux> 很顺利，不卡……
<lemonhall> ofan: 如果你把死N次的游戏看做有内涵。。。。
<ofan> zero-k官网打开好慢
<lemonhall> ofan: 那许多网游都可以达到你到标准
<ofan> lemonhall: 我说比较有难度
<jiero> 大菠萝1就是即时制的network缩略版。
<lemonhall> ofan: 自由枪骑兵。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个我是强力推荐。。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall 自由枪骑兵不错
<ofan> lemonhall: linux下?
<lemonhall> ofan: 还有更复杂的需要贸易的。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: wine
<jiero> freespace 2
<lemonhall> ofan: LINUX有游戏？？？？？
<jiero> 玩那个，宇宙设计
<jiero> 设计
<jiero> 射击。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不用wine,不玩win的
<lemonhall> ofan: 你去死把
<ofan> lemonhall: 玩win的,还不如去买个ps3玩
<ofan> win的游戏都是激素游戏
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> linux的游戏通常也是win的游戏好不。
<lemonhall> ofan: 用LINUX玩游戏就是对LINUX本身到侮辱
<ofan> lemonhall: 又没侮辱你的
<jiero> 呃。为啥呢。
<welloong>  lemonhall:不知道在linux下玩数独会不会侮辱到linux。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: LINUX真没什么游戏，有好游戏都是夸平台的。。。。
<jiero> 那就是了。
<lemonhall> welloong: 那不算游戏
<jiero> 跨平台的
<ofan> lemonhall: 好多不跨平台
<lemonhall> ofan: 举例子
<ofan> 我想玩portal 2
<welloong>  lemonhall:应该算是益智游戏吧
<jiero> portal2.。。
<ofan> lemonhall: cod
<lemonhall> ............................................................................
<Cherrot>  一个不能开发游戏的系统平台算个好系统么
<vic_> 搞不明白为啥linux玩游戏就是对linux的侮辱
<jiero> 那样的系统有人用么
<lemonhall> portal 2和cod....
<Cherrot> 同样不明白  和侮辱有啥关系……
<jiero> 不能开发游戏的平台是啥。
<ofan> lemonhall: war3也没跨平台
<jiero> war3是 mac兼容
<Kandu> 貌似 unix 的誕生和遊戲有很大關係
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴， portal 我玩了 cod2我也玩了
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴，前者是Steam里面的正版游戏，后面那个我wine的盗版……
<ofan> 还是买个ps3/360才是王道
<jiero> 我玩了portal的原作。没玩portal
<lemonhall> portal 2和cod。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<welloong> 有没有人在64位下wine成功了。。。
<jiero> 那个公主的什么的
<OT_iux> 罗杰，portal的原作是 HL2 吧？
<jiero> 不是
<ofan> 引擎是
<lemonhall> ofan: 我让你举只能在LINUX下可以玩的游戏。。。
<welloong> playonlinux？
<lemonhall> ofan: 你给我举只能在WIN下玩的游戏干嘛
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴，比如，SupterTuxCart
<ofan> lemonhall: 你说不跨平台的好游戏
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 山寨。。。。。。
<jiero> OT_iux: 是 Narbacular Drop,
<jiero> 。。。
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴，哇哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> ofan: 语境啊语境！！！！！
<ofan> lemonhall: 切.. 我看到的就这意思
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 这种山寨货，还不如原版本的你也好意思举例
<welloong> 再问：N卡徐不需要装受限驱动？
<jiero> 原版不是马料
<jiero> 马料的需要你买wiii
<jiero> wii
<OT_iux> lemonhall，好像有个 OilRush ... 不过好像那货有Windows版本？
<Stifler> XBOX
 * lemonhall 我要一个只能在LINUX运行，且公认是好玩得不行的游戏。。。。。有木有？？？？？
<Stifler> PS3
<OT_iux> 没吧
<jiero> Urban Terror
<jiero> 绝对的
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 当然。。。那个是虚幻引擎的。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你说的只能Linux玩的本身 基本不可能阿,opengl,sdl都是跨平台的,这类游戏跨平台都很容易
<Stifler> 这个，真没有..
<jiero> Savage XR
<welloong> 公认的很难说，毕竟win的用户群太庞大了
<OT_iux> 维尔龙，N卡似乎官方驱动的性能比较好？
<jiero> Spring的游戏
<jiero> 都是
<Kandu> jiero: zero-k 的話，有 spring 。下載好遊戲數據就可以玩吧？
<jiero> 不可
<jiero> 需要地图
<ofan> 这些游戏怎么官网连个截图都没有
<jiero> 我下载了5.8GB地图
<Kandu> 哦
<jiero> 截图2.8MB一张
<ofan> ...
<welloong> OT_iux:不知道，还是给了个A卡的提示，64位的还是经常会出现花屏
<OT_iux> 啊？给了A卡的提示？
<welloong> 很神奇吧。。。
<OT_iux> 莫非你插的是A卡……
<welloong> thinkpad集成的N卡核心。。。
<ofan> http://zero-k.info/  是战网?
<jiero> 不喜欢http://www.zero-k.info/Wiki/Media#Screenshots
<OT_iux> 额，这个不知道
<jiero> zero-k.info是这个游戏的主页，力图就是作联网游戏
<jiero> 不过也有战役
<welloong> 不知道64位会不会比32更耗电。。
<ofan> 能不能单机?
<jiero> http://www.zero-k.info/Users.mvc/[1uP]archl
<Stifler> flash花屏
<jiero> 单机可以打 鸡，或者走任务，
<ofan> 有没有可定制性好的 rts
<jiero> 多么好？
<ofan> ta spring?
<ofan> 不过用的Lua
<jiero> spring改名了，不叫ta了～
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 有些mod包 有bug..
<jiero> zero-k就是专门收集springlua的spring游戏
<ofan> 额 就是spring的mod?
<lemonhall> ofan: 那说了半天就是，其实就没有所谓到LINUX专属游戏。。。。
<ofan> 还是装个spring玩玩
<ofan> lemonhall: 我也没说过有
<lemonhall> ofan: spring还行。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 靠，那你就讲究讲究，用WINE玩吧。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不喜欢wine
<jiero> 没装wine的举手
<Stifler> mememe
<dt1990> me
<welloong> hand up
<dt1990> iv not installed ub
<dt1990> 114
 * Kandu 舉手
<ofan> 没装
 * jiero 没装
<welloong> 还是前几天的问题，淘宝登陆的电子证书认证无法在火狐下解决。。
 * jiero 举手表决通过
<OT_iux> @@
<ofan> 直接开vbox
<welloong> ofan：vbox太伤了
<ofan> spring-1944 200M+..
<ofan> welloong: ?
<welloong> 况且vbox安装ghost很麻烦
<ofan> welloong: 说中文
<ofan> ghost?
<welloong> ofan：ghost xp
<ofan> welloong: 要ghost干什么
<welloong> ofan：。。vbox装xp。。。
<ofan> welloong: 麻烦啥,没啥问题吧
<welloong> ofan：经常蓝屏
<ofan> welloong: 那是系统的问题
<ofan> welloong: 找个干净的装上
<welloong> ofan：是虚拟机里面的蓝屏。开虚拟机对我的U造成很大的鸭梨。
<ofan> welloong: 没遇到过..
<jiero> ofan: Spring 1944那个是特殊呃，包括地图了。
<jiero> 直接装也就60MB
<ofan> jiero: 我全装了
<welloong> ofan：本来是想用playonlinux wine个IE7的，貌似也没成功，卡在安装过程中了。
<ofan> welloong: wine不好用
<welloong> ofan：所以我选择台式用win7，笔记本用linux...
<ofan> welloong: 只有笔记本的撸过...
<jiero> Zero-K, s44都要好显卡的。
<jiero> 好CPU
<welloong> ofan:ubuntu1104耗电问题有么解决
<jiero> 至少双核2.0G 8600GT以上，我也是速度倒数的
<Stifler> ofan: 撸过...
<welloong> Stifler： ofan：我也撸过。。
<ofan> welloong: ..
<jiero> 我也只有一个本。
<ofan> welloong: 什么耗电
<welloong> ofan:jiero:我用1个钟头就没电了。。。thinkpad sl410
<welloong> ofan:jiero:用win7还可以顶3个钟头
<ofan> welloong: 装个powertop,看看什么最耗电
<ofan> welloong: win7的驱动成熟
<jiero> welloong: 我没用过预装的windows xp，不知道那个能用多久。
<jiero> 没见面就拜拜了
<welloong> ofan:  55.3% (248.0)   [extra timer interrupt]
<welloong>   22.1% ( 99.1)   chromium-browse
<welloong>    8.9% ( 39.8)   LCDd
<welloong> chromium，无语
<js519> 有su -c ‘command’为什么还有sudo su - command
<lemonhall> welloong: 麻烦个毛
<lemonhall> welloong: 删掉一个DLL就好了
<ofan> js519: sudo su -c sudo su -c command
<welloong> lemonhall：试过，重启又不行了
<lemonhall> welloong: 我的好好的
<welloong> 看来chrmium要比firefox耗电啊
<jiero> 不是吧
<welloong> 1：5啊
<jiero> firefox耗电多。
<welloong> 15.2% (106.7)   chromium-browse 3.6% ( 26.0)D  firefox-bin
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 冰与火
<jiero> 哦。可是FirefoxCPU占用率一直很高呃。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 我已经看了300多页了
<jiero> 硬件加速的事？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 然后。。。没有出现任何魔法！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 低魔到这种程度。。。。。。。。。。。。
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴，我曾经警告过你
<welloong> jiero:chrome<chromium-browse<firefox
<welloong> chrome和chromium相差不大，跟火狐是很大的差距
<jiero> chrome么，一直崩，根本没它的地位。
<welloong> 基于此，留下firefox就够了
<jiero> 我还留下了chromium。有时候firefox负荷过重就叫出来。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 比如开了30个页面
<jiero> 分担一下
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 好吧
<welloong>  plugin-containe
<welloong> jiero： 13.1% ( 98.4)   plugin-containe，我擦，居然还有这个，火狐的
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴，你还是看黑暗精灵三部曲吧，或者，龙枪编年史
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 魔法世界到处跑着的是狼和龙。。。各种传说。。半天都没有任何魔法出现的迹象
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 没事，慢慢看吧。。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<Stifler> 还是传统武侠好看啊
<jiero> 黑暗精灵那个我初中看了。现在懒了，什么故事都不想看。
<jiero> 就想打架，创造
<welloong> help：Suggestion: Enable the CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG kernel configuration option.
<welloong> This option will allow PowerTOP to collect runtime power management statistics.
<zhangkaixuan> 今天链接外网的网速可真够慢啊。。。尤其是gmail
<Loongjiang> zhangkaixuan: 早上起来的时候还封了，能访问算是手下留 情了吧
 * Barden hello
<cfy> 我这里gmail断断续续的....
<welloong> gtalk一直连补上
<Cherrot> 庆幸我没遇到过这些问题……
<metbsd> gmail网页版吗
<devilken> 大家中午好 hoho～
<Stifler> 夏天穿啥鞋子好呢？
<devilken> Stifler: 什么穿着舒服就穿什么呗- -#
<cece> 拖鞋
<ofan> 裤衩
<jojol> 有玩joomla的吗？
<zhangkaixuan> System Load Indicator : 系统状态指示器  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/system-load-indicator/
<zhangkaixuan> GNOME3 环境下的 YaST 概念图  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome3-and-yast/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME3 环境下的 YaST 概念图 : OSMSG
<fairywell> haha
<fairywell> ”√¡À∏ˆ snak Ω¯¿¥µƒ
<fairywell> Œ“µƒ÷–Œƒƒ‹’˝»∑œ‘ æ¬Ô£ø
<fairywell> can u see my chinese characters?
<void1> no
<cfy> fairywell: no,i can't
<Babbelaar> hi呵呵
<moriramar> hi
<^k^> moriramar, 好  ㍥ 
<Babbelaar> 这个能到中文?
<moriramar> cfy: 除了你之外还有人折腾过 btrfs 并且实用的吗？
<moriramar> Babbelaar: 本来就是中文频道呀？
<cfy> moriramar: 很多人.
<moriramar> cfy: 那我就直接用了。
<cfy> moriramar: btrfs不容易坏掉的.
<cfy> moriramar: 不要作为主系统.不要作为备份数据分区.其他没问题的.
<moriramar> cfy: 哦，是吗？现在我看都是说稳定机器上很稳定，但是没有工具修复问题。
<cfy> moriramar: 没错.无法修复....
<moriramar> cfy: 呃，我就两个盘，一个主系统，一个备份数据……
<cfy> moriramar: 那你杯具....那宁可主系统好了....boot得分开吧
<moriramar> 歇菜，那还是LVM+LUKS+Ext4吧……
<cfy> luks...
<cfy> 你干嘛?加密?
<cfy> 蛋疼了?
<cfy> moriramar: 多大的硬盘?
<moriramar> cfy: 320G 500G
<moriramar> cfy: LUKS 好玩呀。
<moriramar> 你就当我蛋疼吧。
<cfy> moriramar: 那要么50G左右一个分区.全部分出来.然后lvm.
<cfy> moriramar: 肯定的....
<cfy> moriramar: 我也再用luks.
<Loongjia1g> 穿越时空,穿越中国请看这里:------>http://paste.pocoo.org/show/382633/
<moriramar> cfy: 全盘LUKS就是了……
<cfy> moriramar: 真nnnnd疼....
<moriramar> cfy: LUKS -> LVM -> Ext4 就很好呀。
<cfy> moriramar: 有好东西?
<moriramar> cfy: 怎么和神学的……
<cfy> moriramar: luks->lvm?为啥不lvm->luks
<moriramar> cfy: 呃，无数论文，主要是加着好玩。
<moriramar> cfy: 因为先LVM 后LUKS 的话人家能看到你的分区，先LUKS的话连分区情况都不知道。
<Babbelaar> 但疼,
<cfy> moriramar: luks可以多密码的知道么?我建议你一般用密匙文件.然后搞个长密码放在某地方
<cfy> moriramar: 死了就真死了...
<cfy> Babbelaar: +65535
<moriramar> cfy: 呃，我早就知道了。
<moriramar> Babbelaar: 你有意见？
<cfy> moriramar: 哭的时侯叫我一声,我来围观.....
<moriramar> cfy: 我是一个优盘上放着密钥，主密码孔是密钥加文件一起来。
<moriramar> cfy: 平时只用密码。
<cfy> moriramar: 密码?
<cfy> moriramar: boot加密了么?
<cfy> moriramar: 那不安全的...
<moriramar> 优盘上的密钥用SSL加个密，不过改Linux的话应该用GPG了。
<cfy> moriramar: 你应该搞成不U盘打不开的哪种
<moriramar> cfy: 密码+文件。
<moriramar> cfy: 不，平时只用密码。
<cfy> moriramar: 那不安全地....和数据分区加密一样了
<moriramar> cfy: 什么？
<cfy> moriramar: 别人可以做个dummy系统.然后....你输入密码....
<Babbelaar> ...
<moriramar> cfy: 偶，你是说要一个盘一个密码是吧？
<cfy> moriramar: 本机硬盘没有boot.要插U盘开机
<Babbelaar> 主要关心 gfs hdfs 文件系统
<moriramar> cfy: 哦，这个呀，我本来就是这样呀。
<moriramar> cfy: 不过我这U盘启动有点小问题。
<moriramar> cfy: 现在在看能不能SD卡启动。
<moriramar> cfy: 话说我这一个优盘有时候能启动有时候不能，都囧死我了。
<cfy> moriramar: ...
<cfy> moriramar: 疼.........
<moriramar> cfy: 说的你不疼似的……
<cfy> moriramar: 我哪里疼了.....
<moriramar> cfy: 你不也LUKS吗？
<cfy> moriramar: 我是在一个SD卡上使用的.为了测试一下
<moriramar> cfy: 你测试这东西还不蛋疼？还不用。更蛋疼。
<cfy> moriramar: ...
<cfy> moriramar: 对了.那你不要btrfs了...就ext4好了...
<moriramar> cfy: 怎么了？
<cfy> moriramar: 太复杂,听说不稳定
<cfy> moriramar: 这样btrfs容易出错
<moriramar> cfy: btrfs 不是要加入自己的加密吗？
<moriramar> cfy: 肯定是都有了在换 btrfs
<moriramar> cfy: btrfs volume 已经实现了吧？
<leojay> 在ubuntu 11.04里我不能把win+L设成锁屏了。谁知道应该怎么办？谢谢。
<leojay> 之前10.10是可以的。
<cfy> moriramar: btrfs也要密码?
<cfy> moriramar: 你可以去#btrfs问下
<moriramar> cfy: 以后有这个功能。
<cfy> moriramar: o
<moriramar> cfy: Wikipedia 上好像有。说加密功能正在设计中。
<moriramar> cfy: 现在没有。
<moriramar> cfy: 这种功能肯定是稳定以后再说的。
<cfy> moriramar: 去#btrfs问问,稳定不
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯
<moriramar> cfy: ZFS-crypto 都到14版才有消息的吧？现在都30了吧？
<moriramar> cfy: 不问了，等吧。
<cfy> moriramar: 不用bsd..
<moriramar> cfy: BSD里没有ZFS-crypto
<moriramar> cfy: ZFS-crypto 是私有的，好像不开源。只有Solaris才能用。
<moriramar> cfy: 之前有人问FreeBSD打算不打算吧 crypto 模块给搞过来，结果说是连加密算法都不公开没法高。
<yudun> ubuntu10.10 右上角那个信封被我一不小心删掉了。。哪位同学遇到这种情况？就是集合empathy和evolution的那个按钮
<ICEEN> 添加面板就行
<yudun> ICEEN, 添加哪个的启动？
<ICEEN> 什么提示
<if_else> 各位兄台，有个基于ubuntu的叫薄荷的发行版？
<yudun> ICEEN, 我是说。添加到面板的时候，选择哪个？
<if_else> 名字好像u是 limt  对吗？
<ICEEN> 就是……提示 具体我忘了
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你是谁
<moriramar> if_else: Linux mint
<moriramar> if_else: 是那个吧。
<zhenbeiju55> test
<moriramar> zhenbeiju55: 你又来调戏机器人了。
<if_else> moriramar: 谢谢兄台，是这个
<yudun> ICEEN, 哦找到了。指示器小程序。谢谢
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我是爱丽丝。  ㍥ 
<moriramar> if_else: 不用谢。
<zhenbeiju55> moriramar, 我也写了个机器人 哈哈~~
<zhenbeiju55> 不过只有简单的几句话，想多加几句~~
<star0119> IRC的用户名和密码是在哪注册的啊
<star0119> 我是新手，不懂
<gemfield> 怎么发现命令偶尔不起作用，在虚拟机里
<zhenbeiju55> moriramar, 可以语音的哦 ~~  不止是文字了
<moriramar> zhenbeiju55: 哦。
<moriramar> star0119: /msg NickServ register 邮箱 密码
<ICEEN>  请问$PATH=/usr/sbin/包含$PATH=/usr/sbin/acct/吗？
<moriramar> ICEEN: 不包含
<gemfield> 我在ubuntu 10.04里安装的virtualbox，里面运行的SYSZUXdesk，命令不起作用
<star0119> 哦，谢谢
<ICEEN> <moriramar> 也就是说 PATH不支持子目录中的可执行文件
<hata> bundle是什么意思？
<moriramar> ICEEN: 我上次试好象是这样。处于安全考虑我也觉得应该是这样。不确定的话写个脚本试试吧。
<webOS> 谁刚买过电视，推荐一个。挑昏了头。
<moriramar> star0119: 具体信息看 /msg Nickserv help register
<webOS> http://item.tmall.com/item.htm?id=8623573017&cm_cat=50047408&source=dou
<leojay> 在ubuntu 11.04里我不能把win+L设成锁屏了。谁知道应该怎么办？谢谢。
<ICEEN> moriramar：我测试了 不可以道不知道为什么
<ICEEN> 说话前面的名字是复制的吗？
<star0119> moriramar:大概明白了，谢谢
<cfy> leojay: 能装xtrlock么?
<ofan> 谁玩spring??
<ofan> rapid工具链接总是超时怎么解决??
<moriramar> ICEEN: 不是。
<moriramar> ICEEN: IC + Tab = ICEEN mor + Tab = moriramar
<ICEEN> moriramar, 谢谢
<moriramar> ICEEN: 至于为什么不可以的话，本来这个是安全设定吧？就和不可以直接执行本地程序一样。
<moriramar> ICEEN: 如果有人放了个文件在 /usr/local/bin/xxx/ls 是个后门什么，你没注意执行了就悲剧了什么的。
<moriramar> ICEEN: 类似这样的情况。另外搜索子目录本身也很费时间吧。
<ICEEN> moriramar, 我们学校的server就是path=.:
<moriramar> ICEEN: 而且你怎么剔除掉一些子目录也是个问题。
<moriramar> ICEEN: 我感觉这个设定很自然地说。
<gemfield> 如何在/home/gemfield目录下查找含有"syszux"字符串的文件？，用grep命令怎么写？
<moriramar> gemfield: grep -R syszux *
<ICEEN> gemfield, cat /home/gemfield/* |grep syszux
<moriramar> gemfield: grep -R syszux /home/gemfield/*
<moriramar> gemfield: 如果没有子目录搜索的需求就把 -R 去掉。
<ICEEN> moriramar, 强大
<gemfield> 我试验下
<gemfield> 谢谢两位
<ICEEN> moriramar, 你用linux多长时间了？
<moriramar> ICEEN: 呃，grep 最基本的用法不就是直接搜文件吗？再用 | 好像有些多此一举。
<moriramar> ICEEN: 3年吧。
<ICEEN> moriramar, 我是菜鸟 ，才几个月 不适应
<moriramar> ICEEN: 呵呵，我也很菜的，现在还不会用正则。
<Bright> 谁知道为什么一个程序使用的内存超过4G它就会挂掉
<ICEEN> Bright, n你确定能发生吗
<Bright> 是的
<Bright> 我已经测试无数遍了
<Bright> 我安装的是64位的操作系统
<yulane> 大家知道ubuntu 10.04 怎么关闭Xwindows 命令行启动不？
<ICEEN> Bright, 内存管理不会让你占么大把。
<yulane> 忘了怎么改的了 麻烦下大家知道的说下
<Bright> 我主要用linux做海量数据处理的
<Bright> 因此一个程序使用的内存超过4G正常
<ICEEN> Bright, 没干过，不懂
<Bright> 不知道有什么办法能解决
<Bright> 很郁闷
<Bright> 按道理能支持到64G
<ofan> jiero不在?
<devilken> 各位仁兄 RAR包解压缩出来是无效编码 如何解决呢？
<devilken> 试过了网上推荐的peazip还是依旧乱码的说。。
<ofan> iconv 转码
<devilken> ofan: iconv 你是说解压出来后再转码？没有能让它解压出来就正常的方法么？
<ofan> devilken: 貌似不能
<devilken> ofan: 用自带的归档管理器打开看 也都是乱七八糟的文件名- -#
<devilken> ofan: 噢 那我去试试这个iconv
<calebot> devilken: convmv
<calebot> 还有 fuse-convmvfs
<devilken> calebot: 这个试了下 失败了。。是这样用吧 * -f utf-8 -t gb2312???
<calebot> devilken: 转文件名表用 iconv
<ofan> 不知道luit -encoding gb18030 unrar ...能不能行
<devilken> ofan: 我试试！
<devilken> ofan: 呃。。luit是个软件？。。
<ofan> devilken: 是
<devilken> ofan: 可是下列软件包取代了它：
<devilken>   x11-utils
<ofan> devilken: 装之
<devilken> ofan: 好滴～
<devilken> ofan: 之前说错了 是ZIP包 我把你之前说的命令换成了UNZIP 没成功。。
<devilken> ofan: luit这玩意是解压的还是转换的噢？
<ofan> devilken: 转换的
<ofan> 不过只转换标准输出的貌似
<devilken> ofan: sudo luit -encoding gb18030 unzip /home/devilken/lake.zip 我这么用的 有错吧？？
<jiero> 有错。为啥用suo
<ofan> devilken: sudo 做什么
<devilken> jiero: - -#我都有点不明白什么时候不该用sudo了。。
<ofan> jiero: 你的zero-k怎么安装的?
<jiero> ofan: 使用rapid
<ofan> jiero: rapid 老是提示socket timeout
<devilken> jiero: 除掉SUDO 解压出来依旧无效编码
<ofan> devilken: 用convmv吧
<jiero> ofan: 你的网络链接不行。。。
<jiero> 呃。。。我只能这么考虑。
<ofan> 额 又可以了
<jiero> ...
<ofan> 最近确实不太行
<jiero> 那就是正好在更新的时候你连。
<jiero> 我有时候也出错，
<devilken> ofan: convmv我删了又装 无数次了。。希望这次能成功 省的我再次除掉它。。
<ofan> rapid这工具太nb了...
<ofan> devilken: ?为啥删了装
<ofan> 不行还是timeout.. nnnd
<devilken> ofan: 因为我试了 失败了。。删了 过一阵心里不爽 我想再试试 装起来  失败 火了。。删之。。
<ofan> devilken: ...
<calebot> devilken: apt 有 cache 的
<devilken> ofan: - -#
<calebot> devilken: 除非你连 deb 也删了
<calebot> 养成好习惯, 表删 deb
<devilken> 清除没有安装的DEB 是APT-GET AUTOREMOVE吧？
<devilken> calebot: 那deb都在哪的 可以CP了下次重装就不用下载了多好
<Bright> 谁知道为什么一个程序使用的内存超过4G它就会挂掉
<ofan> Bright: 32位?
<ofan> Bright: 还是你内存不够4G
<devilken> ofan: convmv /home/devilken/* -f utf-8 -t gb18030这样可是正确？？
<ofan> devilken: 反了吧 -f gb18030 -t utf-8
<devilken> ofan: 好家伙 之前都是那么反着的- -# 这次不成功便成仁。。
<devilken> ofan: OH NO～出现Your Perl version has fleas #37757 #49830
<devilken> wrong/unknown "from" encoding!
<devilken> 无解 无解。。颓然倒地。。
<jojol> java的游戏能玩吗？
<jojol> 比如QQ
<Stifler> 买了一双新鞋子，嘎嘎
<devilken> Stifler: - -#难怪之前在问呢 呵呵
<Stifler> devilken: 哈哈
<Stifler> 好贵，100大洋呢
<devilken> Stifler: 自己喜欢 穿着舒服才是重点 hoho～
<moriramar> Stifler: 100美元？
<Stifler> devilken: 恩，正解
<Stifler> moriramar: RMB
<moriramar> Stifler: RMB都能叫大洋了？
<Stifler> moriramar: 最近升值了阿
<moriramar> Stifler: 问题是东西不是也升值了吗？
<Stifler> moriramar: 额
<jiero> jojol: 看他们设计的时候有没有考虑跨平台了。
<jojol> jiero:  现在各种类型的机器越来越多
<jiero> jojol: 不知道
<jojol> jiero: 要是像手机上的也能玩，聊胜于没有啊
<cece> ccls
<cece> ls
<cece> ls
<ofan> 玩了下1944 图像太悲剧
<jiero> 1944图像不看近距离。
<jiero> 这类游戏留着看图标就行了
<edison0354> lemonhall：额，你在啊
<devilken> 对了 问点小白问题～CTRL ALT F2-F6 这些也叫终端么？和应用-附件-终端 有区别么？
<maucat> nobody?
<Stifler>  /clear
<nalanfeng> vincent_wang：在？
<ICEEN> 请问 whereis 是怎么搜索的
<wzlxx> 我的xterm和urxvt的主题部分设置是一样的，要写两遍吗？能不能只写一遍？
<wujie> 终于把鸡血注入了10.10
<blueghost> 无冬之夜2 可以 wine 吗
<blueghost> 无冬之夜有 linux 原生版??
<jiero> linux有无冬之夜1。wine对付80%的游戏是没问题。
<jiero> 包括无冬2
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦, linux 没有无冬之夜2? 无冬之夜1 的linuxs原生版 是免费的吗
<wujie> 无冬之夜是什么？
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦, linux 没有无冬之夜2? 无冬之夜1 的linuxs原生版 是免费的吗郁闷了
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦, linux 没有无冬之夜2? 无冬之夜1 的linuxs原生版 是免费的郁闷了
<jiero> 当然不是免费的。。。
<blueghost> wujie:) 游戏
<wujie> 无冬之夜2是什么阿
<devilken> wujie: 鸡血？
<wujie> 2.6.38.5
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦, 我想 旧版 应该 免费才好. 可以 推销 新的版本
<wujie> 游民的可以wine
<wujie> http://www.gamersky.com/Soft/200901/17764.shtml
<blueghost> jiero:) 确定 wine 可以运行 无冬之夜2 吗? 明确点, 那么大的游戏 装了玩不了就郁闷了
<wujie> 可以吧，我wine过星际2
<ofan> wujie: 大姐也玩星际?
<wujie> 又不贵，20元
<jiero> blueghost: 去winehq查。
<blueghost> jiero:) 好
<ofan> 从svn托zero-k中
<wujie> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=57712
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wujie> 官网有啊http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Neverwinter Nights: Neverwinter Nights For Linux
<ofan> wujie: 最新的?
<wujie> 恩，看看a
<ofan> nnnd 打不开
<wujie> 谷歌
<Bright> 谁知道为什么一个程序使用的内存超过4G它就会挂掉
<wujie> 保护机制
<jiero> ofan:你从svn里拖？。。。那样版本就未知了。
<ofan> jiero: 就是latest了
<ofan> Bright: 你运行的程序是32位的吧
<Bright> 应该不是
<jiero> ofan:显示的是svn。。。
<Bright> 我再查查
<ofan> jiero: 啥显示,就最新的
<jiero> ofan: 你试试吧。
<jiero> 不过你最好连线玩，比较好，我喜欢6vs6以上。
<jiero> 一般很容易凑到8v8
<sjwijd> 超过4g？win吗
<Bright> 不是
<Bright> 64位程序
<ofan> jiero: 玩了下1944  图像比较悲剧
<moriramar> 8v8 我估计我的电脑要悲剧。
<sjwijd> 64的系统吗
<moriramar> 我这里5v5 就很悲剧了。
<Bright> 是的
<moriramar> 星际又是人多的游戏，要是魔兽就算了。
<Stifler> wormux就满足了
<ofan> Bright: 程序出错信息没有?
<jiero> 星际还算人多。。。
<jiero> zero-k的1/5吧。
<jiero> ofan: 你试试kp可以接受否。
<jiero> s44的图像我根本不看。。。主要就是给士兵画线排布阵型。
<Bright> kp？
<jiero> Kernel Panic
<jiero> 对ofan说的
<Bright> 是一个操作系统还是什么？
<jiero> 装kp，rapid pin kp
<moriramar> jiero: 好吧……你机器好呀……
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 什么。。。
<jiero> moriramar: ？
<moriramar> jiero: 你不是嫌星际人都不算多吗？反正我机器承受不起星际5v5以上了……
<jiero> moriramar: 我其实不知道那个游戏多少人，我不玩。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 只是听闻。
<moriramar> jiero: ……那个一个人有200人口，多数前期兵种是1到2人口，也有0.5人口的兵，而且都能爆到140人口，你就知道5v5机器会怎么死了。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有没有发现opera的外部调用命令变了?
<jiero> 哦，不懂，zero-k默认单位1500，没啥人口设置。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会自动分割参数了.
<cfy> moriramar: 啥破机器....
<jiero> 8vs8一般也就5000单位。
<jiero> 不到。
<moriramar> cfy: HD4225的集成显卡
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 玩KP。
<cfy> moriramar: 我也是集成显卡阿
<moriramar> cfy: 效果呢？
<cfy> moriramar: 可以wine星际
<moriramar> cfy: 5v5呢？
<cfy> moriramar: 没试过.不知道如何网络
<jiero> 星级多没意思。。。兵都不会跑着打，还需要操作。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 你说得是星际一的吧
<moriramar> cfy: 星际2.
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<moriramar> jiero: 操作才体现水准呀……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 啥。。。
<cfy> moriramar: ....
<jiero> 拼那种操作够无聊的。。。
<jiero> ZK里下个战斗指令就交给AI去战斗了
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<cfy> jiero: zero-k?
<jiero> cfy: 游戏名
<cfy> jiero: win only?
<jiero> cfy: Guide http://www.zero-k.info/Wiki/Download#Linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download wiki - Zero-K free rts open source game
<cfy> jiero: thx
<jiero> 去年我花了接近4%的时间玩这个游戏
<jiero> 1年就过了300小时。
<wujie> 星际2不错啊
<ICEEN> 请教正则表达式   echo beat |sed -n '/b[ea]+t/p'
<calebot> Bright: 32位只能用 2G 吧
<cfy> ICEEN: 怎么了?
<calebot> 我是说单 process
<sjwijd> 玩过ubuntu 装个mac也不错啊
<ICEEN> cfy, 不知道[ea]+表示什么
<cfy> ICEEN: 超过一个的a或者e
<huitailang> hi
<^k^> huitailang, 好  ㍨ 
<alpha080> 下午好
<huitailang> 下午好
<huitailang> 我有一个问题，哪里能下载到libttf和libttf-dev
<ICEEN> cfy,那就是不表示e和a的组合啦
<cfy> ICEEN: ?
<calebot> huitailang: 啥 distro?
<huitailang> ubuntu 11.04
<huitailang> 在编译gbkfonts时发现需要这libttf和libttf-dev
<ICEEN> cfy，[ea]+能表示任意个a和e的组合吗？
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 超级记事本 RedNotebook 1.1.5 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/rednotebook-1-1-5/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 超级记事本 RedNotebook 1.1.5 发布 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> linux下类似帝国时代的战略游戏： 0 A.D http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/0-a-d/
<jiero> ...
<cfy> ICEEN: 可以比如aeaeae
<ICEEN> cfy，[ea]+能表示 aaaee   aaaa  吗？
<cfy> ICEEN: 可以
<ofan> 0ad能玩?
<ICEEN> cfy，谢谢
<ofan> jiero: 好 我试下
<jiero> 什么？
<wujie> 今天我们在这里隆重集会，沉痛哀悼伟大的战士，国际恐怖运动的奠基人：本.拉登同志。本.拉登同志的一生是光辉的一生、是战斗的一生，在长期的斗争实践中，他集军事家、政治家、金融家、于一身，充分展示出了一位领袖的伟大魅力。他严厉批判了以爱尔兰共和军为首的小打小闹理论，将恐怖主义的基本原则与国际恐怖主义运动的具体实际
<wujie> 相结合，创造性的提出了用飞机撞大楼的战略构想，从而将恐怖主义运动推向了一个新的层面。在“9.11”行动中，他身临一线，指挥若定，沉重打击了美帝国主义的嚣张气焰，鼓舞了全世界人民反对霸权的信心与勇气。打破了“美国本土从未受大规模袭击”的神话，在国际恐怖主义运动的发展史上具有里程碑的意义本.拉登同志在工作上认真负责
<wujie> ，在生活上却始终保持着艰苦朴素的作风：住山洞、蹲农户，他经常一边吃着饼干，一边指挥战斗。他身为亿万富翁，却始终坚持和人民群众打成一片，经常深入基地组织的成员中去嘘寒问暖，了解他们的生活和学习。他注重教育，强调“要从娃娃抓起”，大胆的提出了创建恐怖训练学校的计划，为国际恐怖运动的发展提供了大批优秀的人才。他
<^k^> wujie:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jiero> ofan: 你在说什么？
<ofan> jiero: rapid pin kp
<ofan> 貌似也不行
<sjwijd> 他贴了图片  我们怎么看到的
<wujie> k是什么
<sjwijd> 管理员
<wujie> 哦，活的还是机器阿
<ofan> jiero: 现在好了
<jiero> ofan: 我pin的有 kp:latest,ct:test,springtanks:latest,contact:beta,evo:stable,zk:test,zk:stable,s44:latest,evo:test,thecursed:latest
<alpha080> 是活的机器人
<ofan> jiero: 这么多,我的只有latest,version4.1,version4.0
<jojol> 都是玩ubuntu的，那我天天生活在xp下不是很杯具
<jiero> ~/.spring/rapid里
<huitailang> ^k^: 我对Ubuntu还不了解，你能帮我看看从哪里能下载到Ubuntu 11.04 amd64下能用的libttf和libttf-dev吗?
<jiero> 用latest
<ofan> jiero: 是不是可以指定不同的源?
<jiero> 大概不行。
<^k^> huitailang, “它”是吗？  ㍨ 
<jiero> 布置奥。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我的键盘D键不好用了。
<ofan> 好慢
<ofan> 额..
<wujie> 问下有TXT编辑器么
<alpha080> 交換鍵位
<alpha080> vim
<jiero> rapid好处是以后就只下载差异部分了。
<wujie> VIM太大了
<jiero> txt编辑器，用gedit就行了。
<jiero> 默认的
<ofan> vim还大??
<wujie> 恩
<hacking> vim默认编码是什么亚？
<ofan> wujie: ed,nano
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> vi
<wujie> ed？
<wujie> 什么阿
<ofan> sed也能到编辑器
<ofan> wujie: 编辑器
<wujie> txt？
<ofan> ..
<ofan> rapid 也是连svn的,导致刚才的svn链接断开了
<wujie> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYwNDk2NDY4.html
<wujie> 砍
<devilken> 看见一个alien-areana。。有人玩过么？
<devilken> alien-arena
<jiero> 怀旧游戏来了。 http://i.imgur.com/mBcKf.jpg
<jiero> 修改陈宫。
<jiero> 成功。。。
<sjwijd> 红警
<jiero> alien-arena 好玩，但没啥玩头。
<ofan> openra?
<jiero> open-ra呃。
<ofan> jiero: 能不能扩展
<jiero> 能。
<jiero> 我不是改成单阵营了么。
<MeaCulpa> ED: 勃起功能障碍
<jiero> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> SED: 性接触造成的勃起功能障碍
<jiero> 收到Zero-K影响，全部RTS都要变成单阵营。
<MeaCulpa> 玩红警不如玩TA
<MeaCulpa> 好玩得多
<crose> openra要mono……
<jiero> 玩TA不如玩Zero-K好玩的多。
<jiero> TA太繁琐。
<jiero> 不如玩BA
<jiero> 不过我不玩BA
<ofan> 为何单阵营?
<jiero> 所有的都能生产才好。
<ofan> arch源里竟搜不到open ra
<jiero> 因为么。他们不想干。
<jiero> open-ra.org里有arch包。
<ofan> 这个stone soup就是nethack的fork阿
<ofan> 界面基本都一样的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 啥。
<MeaCulpa> stone soup 不是nethack的fork
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://springrts.com/
<ofan> 同一类型的 好像
<MeaCulpa> 都是roguelike而已
<jiero> 呃。Zero-K已经有自己的了。
<jiero> zero-k.info
<MeaCulpa> 不过精神很像
<ofan> 颜色比nethack多
<jiero> springrts发布的不是TA的衍生就是其他的。
<jiero> 完全不同的
<missing> iGoogle: ee,弄好了,准备发帖子,敬请围观,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> stone soup 是crawl的fork
<jiero> egoboo好玩
<jiero> soulfu也是。
<jiero> 不过画面3d的
<jiero> 而且不太稳定
 * MeaCulpa 反正我nethack都没通关，慢慢来
<ofan> nethack 我死了n次了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这个游戏就是要你死的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 太容易死了,现在这个卡在一个地方
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哪里？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 主席通关过一次...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似要触动一个机关,不知道怎么触动
<ofan> '-' 这个
<MeaCulpa> ofan: telnet nethack.alt.org
<jiero> ^_^。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这是啥
<MeaCulpa> ofan: nethack server啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 跟单机版有啥区别
<jiero> 都使用非tile的么。
<MeaCulpa> nethack, slashem, stonesoup 都有online server的
<jiero> 我还是玩图形的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没啥，可以看看别人怎么玩的怎么死的
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 额 怎么搞这么多... 不都是龙与地下城的
<jiero> 看 zero-k.info的replay。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 本机还是玩tile的比较好，telnet上去还是别有风味的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: DnD和这个没太大关系
<MeaCulpa> 完全DnD的游戏太乏味了
<jiero> 其实还有个goblin hacks不错，适合轻度玩家。
<MeaCulpa> nethack一上来温饱问题比较严重
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 在我看来差不多... 无非是故事差的比较多
 * MeaCulpa 我刚才还吃一个罐头噎死了
<ofan> - -
<jiero> 那个么。
<xiaoluoding> 谁教教我配置conky
<xiaoluoding> 我的conky读不出cpu温度
<jiero> 我没用过conky呢。。。
 * MeaCulpa 从来不关心故事，情节...这些都是羁绊想象力和自由度的东西
<jiero> 恐怕我是唯一用了4年linux没碰过conky的。。。
<xiaoluoding> 我是不是差了什么软件没有装呢？
<xiaoluoding> lm-sensors
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你是说从来都是自己设计剧情而不去管人家设计好的？
 * calebot 用了十几年linux没碰过conky的。。。
<xiaoluoding> 我装了这个的
<jiero> lol
<jiero> calebot: 你不是4年。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那怎么玩
<jiero> 是10多年。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 也不是，就是不要太介意剧情就是了，尤其那种日系的恶性剧情
<ofan> 在看一人玩,速度太快,像bot
<xiaoluoding> 然后conky里配置为CPU Temp:${offset 50}${alignr}${acpitemp}°C
<jiero> MeaCulpa:来玩神秘岛Online
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ... 游戏提供平台，玩家自己开发剧情，下载来玩玩
<xiaoluoding> 结果没有显示温度
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没空...有空nethack已经不错了
<jiero> http://mystonline.com/en/
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那里下剧情?
<xiaoluoding> 有人可以帮帮我么？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...要看啥游戏
<jojol> lm-sensor
<ofan> MeaCulpa: nethack可以?
<xiaoluoding> 恩，对，打错了……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 显然不行
<SLruan> 大家晚上好
<xiaoluoding> 但是我的conky没有温度读数……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: linux网游玩的太多了...要戒掉
<wujie> 阿阿
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看介绍不错嘛...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你应该尝试更多类型的游戏。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 玩网游最痛苦的就是找不到一个时区的朋友
<jiero> http://plasmaclient.info/
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: Linux 网游太多了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一般国人玩的很少
<jiero> MMORPG也就15个左右。
<MeaCulpa> 够玩的了
 * MeaCulpa 疯狂的时候一个月支出45美刀呢，linux 可以玩的网游
<ofan> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没时间的，玩网游最后的下场就是同伴都成长的比你快，你永远交不到朋友，而且都碰不到中国人，一个时区的只有Aussie
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 恩。没日本的？
<MeaCulpa> 就算碰到中国人，也是打钱的农民
<jiero> 去拉台湾的
<ofan> 网游必须要玩国内的阿
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 日本时区不一样
<jiero> 基本差不多阿。
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: http://suifeng.me/10mb.zip
<AnThOnYhO> 测试一下速度如何
<MeaCulpa> 日本玩的也不太一样
<MeaCulpa> 以前只有UO日本人挺多
<jiero> 也是，日本有自己的。自己的
<jiero> UO的linux版本？
<jiero> 你玩？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: linux版出来的时候我已经不uo了
<jiero> 我什么MMORPG都不碰。。。
<MeaCulpa> 反正玩网游一定要是大众审美，否则孤独死
<jiero> Tremulous。。。
<jiero> Zero-K
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ET...
<jiero> 哦。ET么。
<jiero> 直接卡到死
<jiero> 不玩
<jiero> 比ETQW卡得多。
<MeaCulpa> 恩，国内ET服务器sb开的，版本不对，人又少
<MeaCulpa> 有那么一两个北美韩国日本的服务器还行
<jiero> 国内linux的就没个游戏服务器玩。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 很多联机游戏server端都是linux..
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 太不稳定。276 KB/s
<MeaCulpa> jiero: quakelive 好像有过中国服务器，立即被关了
<jiero> linux客户端的流行游戏基本都是非商业的
<AnThOnYhO> 276已经算非常不错了
<jiero> quakelive有私服。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 商业的也不少
<jiero> 。。。
<AnThOnYhO> ping包延时多少，会不会掉包
<iGoogle> 曾经到6xx
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 私服还不如直接quake3
<jiero> 商业的大多不是联机的。
<jyf1987> 国内有人开 ut服务器么
<iGoogle> 丫丫的，没空，gpg密码又忘记了。
<jiero> 美欧
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷bt没有出来之前在韩国玩Q3还挺快
<jiero> 恩
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: Urban Terror or Unreal Tornament?
<jiero> 各种P2P下载把中国网络拖垮了。
<MeaCulpa> UT2k4洒家还是有的...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 神马？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: urbanterror 4.x阿
<AnThOnYhO> he的线路
<AnThOnYhO> 哎
<jiero> URT
<MeaCulpa> urbanterror...还不如ET有意思
<MeaCulpa> 为啥不玩unreal tournament 2004, 国内正版卖的又便宜...
<jiero> urban terror是玩跳跃+速度出奇不意
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ... 要玩这个你去玩Quake, UT嘛
<jiero> 不能随意跳墙
<MeaCulpa> 写实题材的就要玩热闹
<jiero> 而且不需要打腿。
<MeaCulpa> 64人ET, 吼吼
<jiero> 不能医疗
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 完全不同的游戏
<wujie> wine天龙
<MeaCulpa> Urban Terror 很怪，玩了一会儿，人也太少
<jiero> 澳大利亚人很多的。
<MeaCulpa> 我就是想玩热闹的...人多的
<jiero> 差不多30个服务器
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 玩玩 urbanterror被
<jiero> 夜里10多个有人
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不太好玩啊，节奏太慢了
<jyf1987> urbanterror本来有几个japan服务器还行 可惜现在没了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不过那是以前，现在可能不一样了
<jyf1987> 貌似地震的时候 有个牛人还在玩fps 那个很像urbanterror
<jiero> 日本有3个urt战队还健在的。。。
<missing> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=329214&sid=49c9b687f1c4a5c170f8a007bc474de4
<MeaCulpa> 我玩Urban T的时候还是Quake3 的mod
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - python版本的cairo-weather~~~
<MeaCulpa> 我玩Urban T的时候还是Quake3 的mod, 现在应该是stand alone了吧
<jiero> 恩
<jiero> 是的
<MeaCulpa> 哦...哪天试试看
<jiero> 我开始玩是2008年底。
<missing> iGoogle: 看看去,ee,图标要多一点阿
<jiero> 4.1版本
<MeaCulpa> 但愿别像CS那样马桶游戏
<MeaCulpa> 见人就蹲，恶性死了
<MeaCulpa> 有scj么？
<MeaCulpa> quake引擎里的scj啥的还有么
<moriramar> 见人就蹲?
<jiero> 这里也是
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 蹲点在team death match不起作用阿
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: CS 给我的感觉，
<jiero> URT也有很多见人就蹲的。
<jiero> 又蹲又跳
<wars> 第二天工作  类了
<jiero> 还有飞踢。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不过有一回我玩 街道那个地图 就蹲在一个地方 杀了对方100多 都是snipper杀的 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我基本不喜欢带散射的游戏，除了ET,,,
<jiero> 把敌人从楼上踢下去
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这有什么大不了的
<wars> 让我装iguard 网页篡改系统
<MeaCulpa> snipper我从不用...没那个细胞...杀手Leo说过，越是牛逼的杀手，越是靠近他的猎物...
<MeaCulpa> shotgun有哇...
<wars> 谁帮帮我啊
<MeaCulpa> 喷子，my style
 * MeaCulpa 愿意玩一切有喷子的FPS
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那你用刀？
<jiero> 我也不是sniper。我喜欢的是榴弹+刀子
<MeaCulpa> 甚至BF2142那样的挫货
<SLruan> kde 下如何才能密码挂在ntfs呢？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: shotgun
<MeaCulpa> jiero: UT可以调FOV么？
<jiero> FOV？
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> 不知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不玩锁FoV的FPS
<MeaCulpa> Field of View
<jiero> 。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 原来你是打手枪的
<jiero> ？
<MeaCulpa> 视角大小
<jiero> 不知道
<MeaCulpa> opengl里面的，你的视野范围
<jiero> 不是全部么。。。
<jiero> 视角范围不就是180度么
<MeaCulpa> 角度越大，速度感越强，但是目标越小，角度越小，移动感越差，但是目标大
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...普通FPS是90,85
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 宽屏的一般在95
<jiero> 不知道。
<jyf1987> 我是两个屏幕 nnd  urbanterror 居然给我镜像着用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我普屏喜欢105,宽屏125
<jiero> 应该不能。。。
<jiero> 或者我没注意。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是说我喜欢速度快，目标小
<ofan> crawl 比hack高级多了..
<ofan> nethack
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，据说挺好玩
<ofan> 不过 不会退出....
<jiero> 直接 ESC
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Q3引擎脱胎的游戏，一般可以调的，你看看console里面，有没有cg_fov这样的参数
<jiero> alt+Q
<jiero> ctrl+Q
<jiero> 我发表声明退出U
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ... 我喜欢玩可定制性高一些的FPS...
<jiero> URT了。
<jyf1987> 我想玩战略游戏 只有数据的那种
<jyf1987> 不要显示游戏画面
<MeaCulpa> ... 无聊
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 猜数字
<ofan> what is URT
<jiero> jyf1987: 你玩 KP也好。
<ofan> jyf1987: 越来越'高级'了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我说战略游戏
<jyf1987> ofan: 说不定哪天fbi就把我的client接入到他们的中心去了 结果我玩了一场游戏下来 世界挂了
<jyf1987> jiero: kp是什么
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 以前我看别人用脱机外挂 就十分欣赏
<ofan> jiero: openra要装mono???!!!
<jiero> jyf1987: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<jiero> ofan: 那个就是MONO的。
<jyf1987> jiero: 额 那个我试过
<ofan> jiero: ... 真悲剧
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ... robot online
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这个我貌似听说过 就是好像他们用dotnet做开发语言的
<ofan> mono+gdi+?
<jyf1987> 倒是没有gdi
<jyf1987> 有个网站提供bot托管 你写脚本就行了
<ofan> jyf1987: 我在装,openra依赖gdiplus
<MeaCulpa> ... 我只在UO里面写过脚本
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 你在win32上阿
<ofan> jyf1987: linux..
<ofan> libexif-0.6.20-1  libgdiplus-2.10-1  mono-2.10.2-1  openra-release.20110320-1
<jyf1987> 额 gdi在linux下是什么的缩写
<wujie> 雷神之锤
<ofan>  An Open Source Implementation of the GDI+ API
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root's password in kde?????????????
<jyf1987> 额
<jyf1987> ofan: 这算递归定义么
<jiero> wujie:还没和你打过招呼呢。你好。
<ofan> jyf1987: 就是指win下的GDI+吧
<jyf1987> wujie: 吴姐？
<lemonhall> wujie: 色女
<ofan> wujie: 大姐
 * lemonhall 色女下午好
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<calebot> wujie: 欲姐
<jiero> 我把人都当人看。
<lemonhall> wujie: 欲姐好
<lemonhall> calebot: 哈哈哈哈哈
<ofan> 用的mono,真是偷懒的好办法
<jyf1987> 有没有类似孢子的那种游戏呢
<jiero> 没玩过那个游戏
<MeaCulpa> 孢子貌似挺无聊的
<wujie> 有阿
<jyf1987> 有么 叫什么
<ofan> mono用的什么gui框架?
<jyf1987> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/269/269645_9.shtml  这个有意思
<jojol> mono好像是要死了
<jojol> 被抛弃了吧
<jyf1987> wujie: 人呢？
<lemonhall> ofan: 想用什么都可以
<lemonhall> ofan: gtk,qt
<ofan> lemonhall: 有各种绑定?
<lemonhall> ofan: 嗯哼
<lemonhall> ofan: tk都有
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 奥
<anticlockwise> cfy: Facebook第三次面试失败了，哎～～
<MeaCulpa> 这神秘岛online, 整个网页没有一处告诉偶游戏怎么玩的...不熟悉神秘岛的无法理解
<wujie> Facebook可以面试？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这样才神秘阿
<wars> 工作一天好累
<MeaCulpa> facebook... 老外啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ... myst我当年就进去兜了一圈，没摸到门道，删了，同学说要看攻略...丫一上来就要看攻略...
<ofan> jiero: openra不能单机?
<ofan> ok 看到了
<MeaCulpa> openra是啥...
<if_else> 各位，debian 怎么做 usb 安装介质啊阿
<cfy> anticlockwise: amazon进了么?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: http://openra.res0l.net/ 红警
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 忘了
<jiero> 因为所有的脚本都变了，不是兼容的
<jiero> 红警1代，现在看好原始阿。
<blueghost> google account 又访问不了了
<if_else> 各位，linux 使用 mkfs 格式化 u盘时，是否要挂载u盘谢谢
<cfy> if_else: 别
<moriramar> if_else: 不能挂载。
<ofan> jiero: 你修改钱了么?
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，提示 /dev/sdb: No medium found
<if_else> 我卸载了
<moriramar> moriramar: 你直接格整个盘吗？
<moriramar> if_else: ^
<moriramar> if_else: 应该是先fdisk 一下分个区再格盘一般。
<if_else> 是的 mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<moriramar> if_else: 一般情况下没有这样格的。
<moriramar> if_else: 如果你执意不分区请加上 -f 选项。一般 Windows 的格盘都相当于先分一个整的分区再格式化。
<if_else> 那怎么革，非要分区吗？
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，但这样之后挂载会出现 /dev/sdb1 这样序号
<cfy> if_else: 先用cfdisk或者gparted分区
<jiero> ofan: 我不是开发者。。。我的mod还没改钱。
<moriramar> if_else: 本来就会有序号的呀？
<cfy> if_else: 用gparted
<moriramar> cfy: 直接用 parted 就是了，还 gparted 做什么……
<ofan> jiero: oh...
<cfy> moriramar: 你要考虑到.....
<ofan> jiero: 那没有任何作弊的方式?
<moriramar> cfy: 没什么好考虑的，if_else 不是新手。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦
<jiero> ofan: 你想干嘛？
<if_else> 好的，谢谢各位，还是 gparted 吧
<ofan> jiero: cheat....
<moriramar> cfy: 而且 parted 的交互很不错，gparted 原来有容易崩溃。
<cfy> moriramar: 不要用parted,你parted之后,cfdisk认不出来的....
<cfy> moriramar: 发错...
<cfy> if_else: 不要用parted,你parted之后,cfdisk认不出来的....
<ofan> jiero: 单机虐电脑..
<cfy> if_else: 要么用cfdisk,要么不用.
<moriramar> cfy: cfdisk 认不出来是？
<jiero> ofan: 好吧，我不会cheat，不过一个办法很简单，改兵种
<cfy> moriramar: 不清楚,反正用别的分区.cfdisk有认不出分区的情况....
<ofan> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> 以前玩红警1，我就把坦克速度提升了4倍外加天启的导弹
<moriramar> cfy: 那我只能说 cfdisk 垃圾了，而且着东西还不支持 GPT……
<jiero> 直接推平电脑不成问题
<anticlockwise> cfy: 今晚Amazon的最后一轮前四个面试官，明晚后两个面试官
<cfy> moriramar: 貌似在fdisk,cfdisk,sfdisk,parted里,就parted支持
<moriramar> cfy: 连 Gentoo 手册都是 fdisk，IA64 是 parted，也没看到那个 cfdisk。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 周五是Google的
<cfy> anticlockwise: 嗯.加油:)
<moriramar> cfy: 说明还是parted 好呀。
<cfy> moriramar: 我喜欢图形化....
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84333
<jiero> 加油啊。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 为啥不觉得google好呢?我就觉得google不错阿.
<SeanD> = =这里是哪里...
<cfy> SeanD: earth
<jiero> 不不，这里是天堂和地狱之间。
<SeanD> 我想那就是earth吧。。
<huitailang> 搞了一下午，终于在Ubuntu 11.04上把gbkfonts成功编译了
<blueghost> openra 安装错误啊
<moriramar> huitailang: 那是什么？
<if_else> 各位，我格式化后，使用 unetbootin 选择哪个设备，sdb / sdb1 ? 谢谢
<huitailang> moriramar: http://docs.huihoo.com/homepage/shredderyin/tex_frame.html
<jojol> huitailang: 何苦呢
<huitailang> jojol: 刚开始用Ubuntu，不知道其它方法:-)
<blueghost> openra 安装错误啊
<jojol> huitailang: gbsf的就可以了，又不是什么汉语言文学专业的
<mahapadama> 我这是在哪？
<huitailang> jojol: gbsf是什么?
<mahapadama> 有人在么？
<pocoyo`> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<jojol> huitailang: GB的字体就足以了，我就这么写论文的
<mahapadama> 这是个聊天室？？？
<mahapadama> oh，my god~~~
<moriramar> mahapadama: 那你认为是？
<SeanD> = =我比较疑惑的是这里是闲聊的CHAT，还是只能聊UBUNTU。。。
<huitailang> jojol: 我的理解gbkfonts这个软件是把ttf字体转Tex支持的Type1的
<jojol> huitailang: 具体什么字体我忘了，大致是这个
<mahapadama> 第一次用~~~~
<anticlockwise> cfy: 额……我没说google不好呀，只是我更想去amazon
<moriramar> SeanD: 这里推荐聊 Ubuntu 以及 Linux 相关，但是因为中国特色允许闲聊，不过也因为中国特色，回避政治相关。
<blueghost> openra 装不了 啊
<huitailang> jojol: 只不过这个软件依赖的库老点儿罢了
<jojol> huitailang: 你搜索tfm-arphic-*, 都装上就好了
<blueghost> openra 装不了 啊
<blueghost> openra 装不了 啊
<blueghost> openra 装不了 啊
<mahapadama> 哦，i see
<SeanD> 我想这个特色就是中国人话太多了吧- -
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<mahapadama> 我先去看看帖子~~
<SeanD> 所以只能允许闲聊。。。
<jojol> huitailang: GBK就是支持的字多点，GB的字少点
<cfy> anticlockwise: :)
<moriramar> SeanD: 是比较喜欢热闹。
<SeanD> = =你确定不是因为话多么。。。
<jojol> huitailang: 这个应该是没人维护了
<moriramar> SeanD: 也不光因为是这样，过分冷清的话很多人可能就问个问题没人回答就走了。
<jojol> huitailang: 以后等wqy的字体好了
<SeanD> 那就是因为寂寞XD
<moriramar> SeanD: 要是热闹一些的话就能好很多。
<moriramar> SeanD: 至少在一定程度上对社区是有贡献的。
<huitailang> jojol: 走弯路了 :-)
<jiero> 文泉驿现在很慢很慢了。
<blueghost> openra 装不了 啊
<jiero> 为啥？
<blueghost> 刚才谁推荐 openra 的啊. 装不了
<blueghost> 刚才谁推荐 openra 的啊. 装不了
<jiero> 错误么
<jiero> 。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 你推荐的?
<jiero> 喂喂喂。
<jiero> 说话回答～
<SeanD> = =你说话好professional
<jiero> 不是我
<jiero> 不是我推荐给你的
<blueghost> 刚才谁推荐 openra 的啊. 装不了
<jiero> 用最近版本。
<jiero> 很难搞
<jiero> 首先链接进字体FreeSans.ttf和FreeSansBold.ttf到 /usr/share/openra
<jiero> 然后创建目录  /usr/share/openra/mod/ra/packages /usr/share/openra/mod/cnc/packages
<jiero> 然后就行了
<jojol> huitailang: 了解一下也无所谓，你是要用来写论文？
<jiero> 话说频道在 #openra
<blueghost> jiero:) 装不了啊
<jiero> 用 /j #openra就行了
<jiero> 用最新的包
<huitailang> jojol: 用来在emacs beamer 下写幻灯片
<blueghost> jiero:) 运行文件都没复制过去
<blueghost> jiero:) 最新最新的了
<jiero> http://openra.res0l.net/download/linux/deb/playtest/20110504.2
<jiero> 这个？
<jiero> 你是arch么。。。
<jiero> 我不知道。
<jiero> 我只问了deb包。
<jojol> 挺好，beamer发展很快，也是流行的有点过了。看过很多学术的片子都是用这个
<blueghost> ubuntu
<blueghost> play-test???
<blueghost> jiero:) playtest? 测试版吗
<huitailang> jojol: 已经在别的发行版上使用emacs+beamer一段时间。主要的初衷是当时那个版本的OpenOffice.org有bug :-)
<jiero> 问一下gimp相关，带入到另一个图片中的图像受限于原框，如何取消这个限制/
<jojol> huitailang: emacs可以折腾一下auctex
<huitailang> jojol: 以后有时间折腾一下 :-)
<moriramar> cfy: 优盘启动这个事情还是很揪心呀……
<js519> firefox 如何手动安装，tar.bz2的包，解压直接覆盖么？
<blueghost> openra 装是装到了, 怎么运行 不行 啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 不行啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 运行 窗口超大啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 你说的, 装完 自己都有 的啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 要覆盖他 原有的吗
<blueghost> jiero:) 安装了, 本身就包含你说的那两个字体, 要重新覆盖吗
<blueghost> jiero:) 其它都按你的做好了
<jiero> 那些是我以前的。
<jiero> 新的可能不需要了～
<jiero> 不用。
<jiero> 那就是他们听了我的意见修复了
<jiero> 有人用wii remote么？
<freyr>      LINUX 下面翻墙用什么呀。
<Kandu> jiero: 帶入另一個圖片中的圖像受限於原框？
<freyr>            　　　　　　有没有　人呀。　
<jiero> Kandu: 放置了就行了。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 悬浮窗口时不成。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 不是很懂你的意思(剛剛說的三句)
<blueghost> multimonitor 什么意思
<jiero> Kandu: 我取得了一张图，粘贴到另一个图像中；这时粘贴来的图位于悬浮层 floating layer，此时用视角变换修改无法突破原框的限制。
<jiero> blueghost: 多显示器
<blueghost> jiero:) thx
<Kandu> jiero: /me 攤爪
<jiero> Kandu: 你是来自香港？
<Kandu> jiero: 浙北
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 大叔好
<if_else> 各位兄台，unix-center 的 ssh 连不上了，用 ssh -v 怎么查问题啊阿？谢谢
<cfy> if_else: 贴出来看看
<jiero> Kandu: 支持非简体化？
<Kandu> jiero: 無所謂,只是最近在學語文
<if_else> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84334
<anticlockwise> cfy: 已在论坛上分享题目～～HOHO
<cfy> anticlockwise: 啥题目?面试的?
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩，F的～欢迎点评和解答～
<cfy> if_else: 看不懂...
<cfy> anticlockwise: 去看看
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哪个板块?
<linuxer0203> hi `
<cfy> anticlockwise: 看到了.
<linuxer0203>  额
<linuxer0203>  /pass
<happyaron> openfetion 2.2.0 released
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩～我觉得水版最适合……^_^
<cfy> anticlockwise: :)
<cfy> happyaron: 知道温州的party时间么?
<test31> happyaron：进ppa了么
<happyaron> cfy: 还没看。。。
<happyaron> test31: 暂时没
<cfy> happyaron: 什么?
<test31> happyaron: 哦～～那我去下编译去～～
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 我发现,搞个外制风扇没啥效果
<happyaron> cfy: 他们发给我了，但是我还没看具体时间
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<Cherrot> compiz里不小心把unity给弄没了……咋整？
<lemonhall> Attachmate以22亿美元收购了Novell，它正在重组Novell的业务。昨天，它裁掉了数量未知的开源Mono项目开发者。 Mono是微软.NET技术的开源实现，由Miguel de Icaza于2004年启动。该项目备受争议，开源社区有许多人讨厌Mono和微软的技术。目前不清楚Miguel的遭遇。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我嘈
<cfy> lemonhall: .
<lemonhall> ofan: mono完了
<ofan> lemonhall: 额
 * lemonhall 对我而言是一个坏消息啊。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: why?
<lemonhall> cfy: 我的主语言是C#
<cfy> lemonhall: 听说速度挺快是么?
<modothirly> 那就用java吧
<cfy> lemonhall: 刚好换成common lisp
<lemonhall> cfy: 我个人很喜欢C#，是个年轻富有朝气的语言。。。。
 * lemonhall JAVA对我而言像个中年大叔
<blueghost> jiero:) 要设置一个配置文件
<cfy> lemonhall: 不是吧.
 * lemonhall c#在我看来像个刚工作了几年的小伙子
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 微软 的都 讨厌
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我从来不讨厌微软
<modothirly> lemonhall ：c#有点像富二代
<lemonhall> modothirly: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> modothirly: 好吧，C#的确很富~~~
<modothirly> lemonhall ：其实我也是C#
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 回去 windows, 你总是脚踏两条船的吗. 象我, 用了 linux 就与 window 决断了. unity 多不好,还是对ubuntu不离不弃
<imadper> 同志们,你的的flash卡不?
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..............
<imadper> 我的flash只要全屏就超级卡
<blueghost> imadper:) 卡
<imadper> blueghost: 怎么办?
 * lemonhall 我今天的题目是：世界没有微软，IT行业将会退步很多年？赞同的举手
<imadper> blueghost: 不全屏就没事,全屏就超级卡
<blueghost> imadper:) 别看那么多 a 片
<imadper> blueghost: 网页上的flash...优酷
<nalanfeng> 大家推荐几本学习linux的书籍或者其他的
<imadper> blueghost: av真心不卡
<nalanfeng> 麻烦大家推荐几本学习linux的书籍或者其他的给我，谢谢啦
<eagleqing> 大家好 ^_^
<pocoyo> eagleqing: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<imadper> nalanfeng: 你想学哪方面?
<imadper> pocoyo: 你也人机合一了???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没了 微软, 绝不会退步. 或者 与现在更加不同
<eagleqing> 换了11.04来用  不过我室友悲剧了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 给理由
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有任何 东西会阻止进步.
<imadper> blueghost: 文化大革命
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我要的是论证的过程，你这是省却论证。。直接结论
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没了微软, 会有不同的方向啊
<nalanfeng> imadper：我想先学会使用，然后再说其他的
<cfy> blueghost: 怎么会退步呢?
<imadper> nalanfeng: 那随便一本都行
<blueghost> 就是
<modothirly> lemonhall ：我上星期刚和Win7 决裂
<blueghost> 没了微软, 可能会与现在不同, 但不会退步
<eagleqing> 谁知道如何解决 ubuntu11.04效果变成10.04的问题？  我室友很悲剧  他装了11后装显卡驱动 然后调整grub 系统就崩溃了  然后重装 以后 就没有11的效果 而变成10.04的效果了 ^_^
<cfy> blueghost: 我觉得会更好呢.
 * lemonhall 好吧，我换一种说法，没有微软，桌面软件领域，世界不会是这个样子
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 明白了吗
<imadper> flash全屏之后超级卡,大家有解决方案没?
<cfy> lemonhall: 这是肯定的.
<nalanfeng> imadper：真的？
<blueghost> cfy:) 不知道啊, 可能根本就和现在两回事, 怎么比较
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩哼~~~
<caleb-> 没有微软，世界不会这么糟
<Kandu> lemonhall: 而且曾經最流行的 unix 系統也是微軟開發的
<imadper> nalanfeng: 这种书有区别吗?每本都一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有微软, 可能桌面会象 mac
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不，我是觉得微软是商业化桌面领域最好的厂家，把兼容机的性能发挥到最好的厂家
<cfy> Kandu: 不是吧.....哪个?
<ofan> 没有微软 还有Apple
<caleb-> lemonhall: 说明你不懂技术
<imadper> Kandu: 同问,那个unix?
 * lemonhall APPLE的问题在于，他把电脑当家电。微软的理念是，把PC当作PC~~~
<Kandu> cfy: xenix
<eagleqing> 谁是系统安装高手啊 求包养啊 ^_^
<ofan> 电脑不是家电是啥
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这下明白了吧. 微软 有他的 idea, 其它的有他的idea. 现实只是 windows 领先. 没有 微软, 会有其它idea 起来啊
<Kandu> cfy: 現在 nt 內核還有 posix 子系統。可以裝 sfu 開 unix 還有 unix 源
<lemonhall> caleb-: 讨论问题，不要讨论人
<cfy> Kandu: o
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我的观点是
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去掉微软
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 去掉微软, 世界将会不同, 但不会退步. 而是另一个模样
<lemonhall> blueghost: APPLE会起来，但是APPLE，的硬件绑定策略会让很多硬件和兼容机厂商很痛苦。。。。
<caleb-> 讨论这蛋疼的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 于是PC领域会比现在削弱掉很多
<Kandu> cfy: 幾週前見到有人討論內核的，那人在微軟工作過，也開發過 bsd 內核
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 会有其他的起来 啊
<caleb-> 还不如吵 vim 和 emacs
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ibm 什么的
<caleb-> 至少有个实物可以比较
<cfy> caleb-: 没错.开始吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: IBM问题这个厂家的个性很糟糕，否则当年它不会给出西洋棋计划。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 当初没有 windows 不是还有 ibm 的 os 与 mac 竞争吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大笨象
<eagleqing> 貌似现在如果桌面出问题  再删除config就没有效果了
<caleb-> IBM 在很多领域都仍是世界第一
<lemonhall> blueghost: IBM不能作数。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再说了, 你怎么 不知道有另个象 盖茨 的家伙 起来呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这里不能讨论IBM
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为IBM所有的OS都是和微软合作研发的。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者 linux 的桌面就起来了呢
 * imadper 其实,it公司的话,应该考虑att的
<caleb-> 讨论 m$ 不存在应该去 qidian.com
<caleb-> or lkong.net
<lemonhall> blueghost: LINUX桌面少了微软这个竞争对手。。。。会怎么样呢？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你可以看看UNIX世界对桌面和CLI的热爱。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有一个微软这样的对手，才有动力啊
<Kandu> cfy: 啊，有事，以後聊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你不是说 假如 没有 微软吗? 那 时候 要和 微软 合作, 是因为有合作 的人, 没有微软,可能他就自己做了啊
<cfy> Kandu: 好的.
<cfy> 不是讨论emacs么.........
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没有微软，我觉得。。LINUX的桌面。。也许。。。。会退后5年
<cfy> lemonhall: ...可以学习apple....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 甚至迟迟不进入桌面领域
<cfy> 再说linux咋学习了吧?
<void1> gui不是从apple来的吗
<caleb-> usability 实际上多年没有很大的进步
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有微软, 可能 linux 早就进入到了 gnome3 了. 因为有了 windows, linux 的 gnome, kde 都在模仿
<caleb-> 很多所谓的 "进步" 只是 eye candy
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果没有 windows 的出现, linux 的桌面 可能 发展 更为不同
<lemonhall> void1: 但是是微软把它平民化的，而且说实话，微软的WINDOWS 其实比X WINDOWS出现的晚。。。
<caleb-> eye candy 又随时代不同而改变
<nalanfeng> 未来不可避免的是开源的时代
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 技术的发展, 没有说 没谁不行. 没有 windows, 桌面 会 变得 不一样
<imadper> nalanfeng: 就像未来是共产主义的社会?
<caleb-> mac 搞 global menu 都快十年了 <- 现在才有一堆小白在骂 global menu
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不不，我没有说缺了微软IT就不行。。而是在赞扬有商业软件。。。开源软件
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果没有 windows, 桌面 更多元化. gnome, kde 会走不同的模式, 而不是仿照 windows
<caleb-> 但对鼠标控来说, global menu 有其优点 (当然也有缺点)
<pointer> 加入python-cn邮件列表了啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 如果没有商业软件的竞争，开源软件就变得很孤单了。。。甚至会很多年停滞不前。。。。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 讨厌 global menu
<jiero> 商业软件时代是不可避免的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你怎么知道呢
<eagleqing> 请问大家手动删除多余grub启动项 行吗？是grub.cfg?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 比如前微软是带的UNIX时代
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者会更好
<jiero> 因为其他东西都是商业的，为啥软件不是？
<caleb-> blueghost: 个人选择嘛, 这无所谓
<lemonhall> blueghost: 微软出现前的UNIX时代~~~~就是例子
<pointer> 从没用过global menu..
<jiero> 本来就不能脱离社会。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我没说不是个人选择啊, 我只是说我讨厌
<blueghost> caleb-:) 没让你也讨厌
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不比较或然性，比较逻辑推理。。。。
 * caleb- 也讨厌 global menu
<jiero> 给你个东西，不论是什么，你都会想到值多少钱。
<caleb-> 讨厌归讨厌, 不能睁眼说瞎话
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 逻辑就是 没了 windows, 技术 不会退步, 只会朝不同的方向. windows 的出现, 占领 市场后, 造成linux桌面对他的模仿
<eagleqing> 求教 请问 grub 启动时 多出的Memory test (memtest86+)启动项 能手动删除吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果没有 windows, 技术不会退步, 只会朝不同方向走
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不过没有 windows, linux 会模仿 mac
<caleb-> 微软创新的东西真的不多啊, 多是抄来的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 微软创新的东西多阿。
<blueghost> caleb-:) 微软抄别人, linux 桌面 抄 windows
<caleb-> jiero: 说明你没搞清楚微软抄了谁
<jiero> 现代Office套件的多数功能。。。是抄谁呃
<blueghost> jiero:) openra 必需联网打的吗
<blueghost> jiero:) 互相抄
<jiero> blueghost: 你可一去虐笨AI
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 苹果的？
<blueghost> jiero:) 有 ai 的
<blueghost> jiero:) 表示 office 不懂
<jiero> 超Adobe呃我知道
<jiero> 本来就是合作伙伴。
<blueghost> jiero:) 我想 没有 ms 的 office, 也有其他的. 这是阻挡不了的.
 * lemonhall 微软创新的还不多么？
<caleb-> 微软发明的 FUD 很多
 * lemonhall 你们看到的只是技术上的创新，用户界面上的创新。但是不要忘记，还有商业上的创新。。。。
 * lemonhall 即使只是商业上的创新，也是值得鼓励的。
<caleb-> 良心和道德上的创新?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有 ms, 也会有另一个商业的起来
<jiero> 商业的创新？
<jiero> 啥阿。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不要用道德说事情
<caleb-> 像 m$ 那么无耻的确实不多见
<lemonhall> caleb-: LINUS今天刚说的。。。。
<jiero> 不就是照搬其他社会现象
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我很赞同。。。。
<jiero> m$不算无耻。。。
<jiero> 我的观点
<modothirly> 都要win8了，ms已经飞离我的老机器了。
<jiero> 这就是鼓励的商业手段
<lemonhall> caleb-: 而且我想问，我写的代码，问我的工作要求报酬，这到底违反了什么道德？
<caleb-> 得, 鸡同鸭讲
<caleb-> 还是来讨论 vim vs emacs 比较靠谱
 * lemonhall 我有共享代码的自由，同样的，我也有得到报酬的权利。。。。选择权在我的手里，这和道德无关
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不不不，我想知道你的观点。。。你是觉得哪里不道德？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 特指垄断的这部分？
<jiero> 违反什么道德，只是观点。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你又猎奇了……
<lemonhall> caleb-: 还是我说的为自己的代码要求报酬
<caleb-> lemonhall: 你自己画了一个靶, 然后问我为啥不瞄准?
<jiero> 如果都封闭就封闭了。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 你如果讨论 vim vs emacs 我奉陪, m$ 我就不讨论了
 * lemonhall 那好吧，我就不继续缠着你讨论了。。。。。
<edison0354> caleb-: vim vs emacs有讨论的意义吗……就像GNOME VS KDE一样……
<NinjaZ> vim vs emacs,m$ vs *nix。都是能讨论到明天早上的问题
<lemonhall> 宣扬任何道德的人首选需要的是将什么是道德，什么是不道德的界定清楚，否则难以讨论，杀人是道德或者不道德的呢
<NinjaZ> 祝你们快乐
<caleb-> edison0354: 比讨论 m$ 如果不在了世界会变得如何 有意义一点点
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 啥啊啥。。。道德都是受各种运动影响的。
 * lemonhall 有意义，我的基本观点是，无论是商业还是非商业的，只要有足够的竞争，都是有意义的啊
<jiero> 今天道德明天就不了。
<jiero> 商业的机制就是避免竞争。。。
<caleb-> 上德不德，是以有德
<lemonhall> jiero: 我想问你，如果有一群生物学家说，有一群人生下来，基因里面就有暴力倾向，它杀了人。。你认为他是道德的，还是不道德的呢？
<jiero> 所以才竖立重重障碍组织别人进入。
<edison0354> caleb-: 恩
<jiero> 那群人说是道德就是
<jiero> 你说我说没意义。
<caleb-> 道德经++
<lemonhall> jiero: 我假定前面的半句是成立的。。。。。可信的。。。。
<jiero> 我看来不是
<caleb-> 越看越有味道
<edison0354> lemonhall：大叔，表太阴暗了……
<iGirl> caleb-: 我也在看
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> a girl
<iGirl> 老子的我比较喜欢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不阴暗啊。。。。这么正经的辩论主题
<jiero> 杀人是阴暗的。
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我昨天看的辩论塞的主题是，化学去势，你赞同么？
<lemonhall> jiero: 偷盗是不道德的么？
<jiero> lemonhall: 道德的条件太多了。
<edison0354> lemonhall：你的豆瓣很阴暗
<jiero> 是的，不是道德的，
<NinjaZ> 今天的聊天记录有必要收藏
<edison0354> jiero: 其实我在坐等我们学校有人跳楼……
<edison0354> lemonhall：没懂
<jiero> 可能被理解，但一样违反
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一般阴暗啊。。。。
<caleb-> NinjaZ: 今天讨论了啥好东西?
<jiero> edison0354: 你要？
<jiero> 好好谈道德经
<iGirl> 同意,道德经 好东西
 * lemonhall 那好吧，我们谈论道德经
<nalanfeng> 老子说的好啊
 * lemonhall 道可，道非，常道。名可，常非，常名~~~~
<jiero> 老子说的好啊  价值观  无、道、德
<caleb-> 得, 连句读都要先定义
<imadper> 打错了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 当然~~~~
<lemonhall> caleb-: 道德经本身并无句读~~~
<edison0354> jiero: 主要是每年夏天有人跳楼……现在没人跳有点不习惯……
<caleb-> 说赴死坑?
<nalanfeng> 天地不仁，以万物为诌狗！
<edison0354> nalanfeng: 看不懂……
<jiero> 天不灭我。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 海德格尔说过，死亡是一个过程，而非一个终点
<qinglingquan> edison0354:难保以后不会增加。
<jiero> edison0354: 习惯是会改变的
<caleb-> 夏天剛到, 沒那麼快跳
<NinjaZ> caleb-: 将要讨论好东西
<nalanfeng> 看看道德经你就懂了
<jiero> 虽然坏习惯很难
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我阴暗的原因是检查出来
<edison0354> lemonhall：不懂
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我中标了
<edison0354> qinglingquan: ……
<caleb-> lemonhall: 啥病?
<edison0354> lemonhall: ?
<nalanfeng> edison0354, 现在社会就是这样，根本就没有什么底线之说
<lemonhall> caleb-: 滚床单~~~你说呢~~~
<jiero> 肯定不是HIV
<caleb-> 性病至少几十种
<caleb-> 中个一两样有啥奇怪的?
<nalanfeng> caleb-, 说来听听
<ofan> 中一个就绝后了
 * edison0354 我这里LAG无限大啊！！！
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> lag 0.888
<caleb-> 很多性病可完全痊愈啊
<edison0354> ofan: 咋看出来具体数字的？
<ofan> 很难治吧
<ofan> edison0354: 客户端显示
<edison0354> lemonhall：你啥时候去查的？
<edison0354> ofan: 额，啥客户端？
<nalanfeng> caleb-,非也，性病，还是敬而远之吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 几个星期前了
<edison0354> lemonhall：额
<modothirly> bye
<ofan> 广播里买药的一买就是10几个疗程...
<soiamso> 54快乐
<ofan> 等64
<lemonhall> edison0354: 所以我才写了甜蜜蜜啊，看来你们都没看过甜蜜蜜啊
<nalanfeng>  ofan, 听广告是中国人的一大乐趣啊
<caleb-> 结核病最短疗程都要三个月
 * lemonhall 等69
<soiamso> ofan: 疗程就是以基本治好万恶一个单位的
<caleb-> 性病10几个疗程挺正常
<edison0354> ofan: 和谐
<nalanfeng> 学学中医比较好
<soiamso> caleb-: 患10几次 .. ?
<edison0354> caleb-: 你们咋这么清楚……
<ofan> lemonhall: 赶快结婚,赶快生个娃
<caleb-> edison0354: 久病成良医
<ofan> 中医貌似基本不被欧美认可
<lemonhall> ofan: 我想领养~~~~~~~~~
<nalanfeng> ofan, 不得不说中医很牛啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 绝后了?
<edison0354> caleb-: 囧
<vic> 中草药
<soiamso> ofan: 那天去香港，可以在旺角看到拉横幅的
<ofan> nalanfeng: 国际上认可度貌似不高,老外宁可认瑜伽也不太信中医
<edison0354> lemonhall：干嘛领养？
<edison0354> ofan: 中医不是一般的牛……
<caleb-> 米国人也有自己的民俗医疗的
<edison0354> ofan: 那是神一般的存在……
<caleb-> 真正相信西医的也不多 <- 主要是上医院太贵
<soiamso> caleb-: coca cola ?
<ofan> 草药貌似国外有原生的
<jiero> 中医基本就是靠人自身的恢复能力。。。
<nalanfeng>  ofan, 中医更符合中国人的病理构造
<caleb-> 几年前有统计, 生病上医院的米国人只有 40%
<jiero> 对啊。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 领养的可以验货。。。
<ofan> nalanfeng: 主要是没有用科学方法证明阿
<jiero> 因为不需要医院就可以治疗
<caleb-> 偏方啥的, 哪个国家都有市场
<jiero> 家庭医生
<nalanfeng> 关于中医就要说说中国传统文化
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看萌不萌。。。。
<ofan> 只有临床经验
<nalanfeng> 咱中国人的文化改革丢掉来许多珍宝
<edison0354> lemonhall：囧
<caleb-> 嗡嗡嗡毁掉了多少文物史迹啊
<edison0354> nalanfeng: 和谐……
<nalanfeng> 不知大家有没有正儿八经的看过论语
<ofan> 由性病到文革... Round 2...
<caleb-> 败家啊
<edison0354> nalanfeng: 不喜欢孔子……
<ofan> nalanfeng: 看过
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 没有，如果老子有市场，中国就不会这么多贪官了。
<caleb-> 不喜欢孔子+1
<nalanfeng> :-)，不喜欢归不喜欢，但是不得不说非常适合中国的国情
<ofan> 不说喜不喜欢,但是个人觉得把中国文化跟孔子文化等价很不妥
<lemonhall> 看过
<nalanfeng> 古时候没有明确的宪法，儒家思想就是中国最大宪法
<lemonhall> 四书都看过
<caleb-> 儒家 != 孔子
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 不符合吧
<caleb-> 儒家那些人多的是说一套做一套
<lemonhall> caleb-: 好吧，如果你连明珠理学也算上的话。。就是没完没了了
<nalanfeng>  soiamso, 那一句？
<caleb-> 理论归理论, 现实归现实
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 如果符合，也不会这么多卖党卖国的
<qinglingquan> 有的时候某些思想，只是给当时的人们带上的精神镣铐。
<nalanfeng> :-)，那我要问问，古人为什么写书要写成文言文记载？
<caleb-> 为天地立心 为生民立命 为往圣继绝学 为万世开太平 <- 纯粹就是嘴炮装B
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 论语，建议自私自利了？
<jiero> 孔子的用的不多，一般用孟子的
<jiero> 。。。
<blueghost> openra 怎么没 map
<caleb-> nalanfeng: 省墨省纸
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 让没读书的看不懂？
<jiero> openra有地图
<ofan> 一般只听老爷子的
<caleb-> 家贫没钱买, 当然用文言
<nalanfeng> 我再问问古人说话的交流的时候是不是都说的是文言文？
<lemonhall> nalanfeng: 一部分
<ofan> 不是吧
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 你觉得一个农民会这样说话？ 就是等级制度来的
<lemonhall> nalanfeng: 士大夫阶层都有，但是我还想反问你，你难道现在说话都用书面体的？
<blueghost> playonlinux 怎么 使用 系统的 wine 啊
<blueghost> playonlinux 怎么 使用 系统的 wine 啊
<nalanfeng> 最后再问问大家，那么：书无不言，言无不尽是什么意思？
<jiero> 不知道
<Tianya_126> 不是知无不言吗
<lemonhall> nalanfeng: 要结合下半句，否则会曲解
<Tianya_126> 怎么是书无不言啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 版本不同
<blueghost> nalanfeng:) 书没有不说话的, 说话不说完全
<blueghost> nalanfeng:) 书没有不说话的, 说话不说完全
<caleb-> 書不盡言，言不盡意
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 不知道，玩弄词藻的东西，什么时候都有市场，在中国
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lol
<blueghost> playonlinux 怎么 使用 系统的 wine 啊
<blueghost> playonlinux 怎么 使用 系统的 wine 啊
<lemonhall> soiamso: 国外也一样~~~~~
<jiero> 用playonelinux干么
<soiamso> lemonhall 什么革命之前的事情？
<jiero> 白话文运动
<DaBao> “系统的 wine”？
<soiamso> lemonhall 现在老外还写古文？
<nalanfeng> 其实，这三个问题最终的答案不是什么阶级问题，什么官僚主义。最主要的是要告诉大家，无论什么书，无论怎么样的方式交流都会产生意思的偏差。
<ofan> 老外有没有精通中国古文的
<blueghost> playonlinux 怎么 使用 系统的 wine 啊
<caleb-> 所以要用 C 沟通
<caleb-> if () else
<nalanfeng> 就像我与你，文字聊天，我所想表达的意思你不一定会全部理解
<lemonhall> soiamso: 玩弄辞藻。。。。这老外也一样会搞
<ofan> 老外有没有精通中国古文的
<Tianya_126> c沟通？！！
<jiero> 有
<lemonhall> soiamso: 拉丁语算不算？
<ofan> 看四大名著,研究红楼梦的
<qinglingquan> ofan: 有精通中国古文的老外。
<DaBao> 新加坡的算不算老外？
<blueghost> DaBao:) 对啊, playonlinux 只会重新安装 wine 到home目录, 但我系统已经有 wine 了啊
<pointer> 大家好。。
<nalanfeng> 就算我站在你面前与你面对面的交流，也不会完全贯彻对方的思想
<pocoyo> pointer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> 我说的西方国家
<ofan> 欧美
<lemonhall> nalanfeng: 语言哲学
<soiamso> lemonhall 那是外语
<nalanfeng> 所以导致了，古文化的曲解
<lemonhall> nalanfeng: 奥，伟大的哲学家，是用逻辑哲学论试图解决你说的问题
<soiamso>   lemonhall 你学英语不？
<caleb-> http://chineseetymology.org/ # 让大半中国人羞愤欲死的米国牛人
<DaBao> blueghost: 那直接在終端中“wine XXX.exe”唄
<lemonhall> soiamso: 古英语再向上追述就是拉丁语啊。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> DaBao:) 我想在 playonlinux 下用啊.
<caleb-> Richard Sears <- 神人啊
<ofan> ... 这个是研究甲骨文的吧
<soiamso> lemonhall 那样不如学猩猩语？
<DaBao> 木有用過 playonlinux，終端命令有何差別麽？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你说的是文言文啊，老外对应的就是拉丁语啊
<blueghost> DaBao:) 在那可以下载一些 win 游戏或者 软件
<nalanfeng> 好好读读中国的文化古典，很有用的
<ofan> lemonhall: 米国人不是学西班牙语么
<vic> caleb-: 还有中国人研究梵文的 照样很厉害。。这个。。不能代表啥
<lemonhall> ofan: 米国沙弥人都有。。。。怎么追述啊
<soiamso> nalanfeng: 你说的是混的时候有用吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 我说学校里,第二外语貌似就是西班牙语
<caleb-> vic: 只是有人在问有没精通中文的白人啊
<caleb-> vic: 所以翻个例子出来
<lemonhall> ofan: 鬼扯。。。米国人啥时候强迫你学第二外语了。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 没说强迫,只是说大部分都选西班牙语
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用过 playonlinux 吗
<nalanfeng> 我的意思是说：你读读之后，至少会基本理清中国社会不断发展到现在的原因
<caleb-> 领养个白人小孩, 让他从小学中国文化, 长大就很强了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么将已安装的放到 playonlinux 下
<ofan> caleb-: 现在这个社会比较难了
<lemonhall> ofan: 比较简单吧。。。还有一个原因估计是想泡拉丁美的妹子
<nalanfeng> 你会更加明白，中国文化到底高在来什么地方
<ofan> caleb-: 中国小孩对中国文化了解的都不多
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没
<soiamso> caleb-: 你发的那个网址那个老人家的白话文还算正常了，没有夹杂任何令人不习惯的HK文言文
<nalanfeng> 你也会明白，为什么要活着，（不是单纯意义上的活着）
 * lemonhall 汉学的牛逼教授多半都窝在德国！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<DaBao> 曾經在電視上看過一個留在中國的意大利孤兒，講著一口的那啥省的方言，扛著鋤頭下地幹活來著
<ofan> lemonhall: - -
<caleb-> 金庸还到英国去拿中国历史学位呢
<caleb-> 中国这可怜的
<caleb-> 悲催的
<caleb-> 自己国家的牛人要到国外去拿本国历史学位
<nalanfeng> 付出永远不会太迟
<caleb-> 真个惨啊
<nalanfeng> 先闪了  下次再聊
<ofan> caleb-: 估计是混个学历?
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是，那个教授不错
<DaBao> 那才是不受正腐幹涉的真正的學術學位
<ofan> caleb-: 金庸这水平不至于让老外教吧
<caleb-> ofan: 问金庸去
<soiamso> caleb-: 国内不见有nb的，nb的革死了
<ofan> caleb-: 问不着...
<lemonhall> ofan: 金庸的水平再高，也不至于通晓24史。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 他熟悉的只是明，宋。。清。。。。
<caleb-> 金庸86岁考获英国剑桥博士学位
<DaBao> 現在解放區地界內哪所學校不幹涉學術研究？
<lemonhall> ofan: 可以教他的人多了
<caleb-> 有兴趣的自己 google
<ofan> 真折腾
<soiamso> DaBao: 没有，全球也没有一家
<DaBao> 是麽？
<lemonhall> 纯粹是一种兴趣
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 继续去看冰与火
<ofan> 继续啃鸡排..
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 小O~~~摸一摸
<DaBao> 繼續看書
<soiamso> DaBao: 美国大学有没有反美国研究？
<zkwlx> 在坐的有没有用android手机的朋友？
<ofan> lemonhall: h大叔
<DaBao> soiamso: 我不知道，人不在美國
<DaBao> 但我知道解放區的情況
<soiamso> DaBao: 只是国内很多人过度执行
<soiamso> DaBao: 尤其低级的D员
<DaBao> 過度執行？
<DaBao> 目前還沒見不過度的
<nalanfeng> 我回来了
<zkwlx> 有木有？？？
<DaBao> 歡迎、歡迎，熱烈歡迎！
<soiamso> DaBao: 例如小区选举，上级要求尽量高的投票率，被过度执行成，非常高的赞成律。
<DaBao> 哎，看書
<DaBao> 怎麽又來水上了
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<soiamso> zkwlx:  +1
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<zkwlx> soiamso, 不容易，用过超级终端吗？我想知道里面怎么才能用tab自动补全....
<caleb-> 超级终端是啥?
<soiamso> zkwlx: 只用不玩
<nalanfeng> 刚刚换了个聊天工具
<zkwlx> caleb-, 就是android上的终端
<zkwlx> soiamso, 晕屎
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<nalanfeng> blueghost：没用过
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<dream1986> 没用过，比直接用wine好？
<lemonhall> ofan: ?
<blueghost> dream1986:) 可以在线安装很多游戏啊
<dream1986> 不知道，也没试过，现在wine也不用，直接上虚拟机
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大叔。。。你34了。。。。
<zkwlx> ee大叔在不，记得用的G7
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的
<caleb-> blueghost: 刷屏是小白所為
<DaBao> 哇哈哈，我總算是找回我的 IRC 登陸密碼啦~！！
<ofan> zero-k 还没下完.....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大叔，你34了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 还年轻
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我是 wine 小白啊
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的, 帮帮我
<lemonhall> ofan: 我承认。。这个群里显得最年轻的就是 blueghost
 * lemonhall 原真主安拉保佑他
<caleb-> happyaron 一点也不像年轻人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是未老先衰
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 带你去见拉登
<soiamso> blueghost: 有这么大？
<ofan> youku 1分钟的视频,开头结尾广告各15秒...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我是15岁就像个大叔，25岁还像大叔
<lemonhall> blueghost: 35岁成了大叔
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以。。。。我是永远一个样
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我 装了 模拟人生3, 怎么将他放在 playonlinux
<soiamso> blueghost: 不懂啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不懂 答什么话, 耍我啊
<blueghost> 谁用过 playonlinux 的, 帮帮我
<soiamso> ofan: abp  firefox
<soiamso> blueghost: 怕没人回答你，你寂寞
<ofan> soiamso: ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我睡觉寂寞,陪我
<dream1986> blueghost: 不能在虚拟机里用吗？
<blueghost> dream1986:) 不想装虚拟机
<soiamso> ofan: firefox 的插件，可以屏蔽那广告
<ofan> soiamso: chrome有么?
<soiamso> blueghost: 装星际了吗？
<soiamso> ofan: 没有。
<blueghost> 没
<NWMonster> 唉。。原来一直用firefox，感觉太慢，换用了一阵chrome
<NWMonster> 不过现在又回归firefox了，用firefox4
<soiamso> NWMonster: 你视频看多了，就发现chrome更慢了
<NWMonster> soiamso: 这我倒没发现，我只是感觉，功能强大，稍微牺牲点时间，是值得的
<DaBao> 據說FaceBook要進中國了？
<void1> 据说firefox4会崩溃
<caleb-> 有竟争不错的, 在 v8 出现前, js engine 那个慢啊
<caleb-> 现在随便一个 js engine 都比刚出现时的 v8 快多了
<soiamso> caleb-: 最牛的是 V8 的代码是公开的
<NWMonster> void1: 据说firefox4已经出0day exp了，很可怕
<caleb-> NWMonster: 0day 是推出 24 hr 内的才叫 0day
<zkwlx> 我要吐血了，每次习惯性按tab光标就跑了\n他丫就不自动补全
<void1> NWMonster: 所以才有4.01?
<NWMonster> facebook进中国。。。。我看难度很大啊。
<NWMonster> 会吃掉很多现有企业的市场份额，人人网啊，腾讯啊，做SNS的都会悲剧了
<caleb-> 有漏洞又没啥, 关键是有洞就要补
<NWMonster> void1: 大哥还在国内吗?
<Cherrot> facebook 公关干的过谁？在国内看得不是技术是公关……
<void1> NWMonster: 在
<soiamso> zkwlx: 自动补全是要安装东西的，redhat 9.0 的时候我记得还没有自动补全的？
<DaBao> 华尔街日报的信息
<zkwlx> soiamso, 我感觉是shell的问题，这个终端有两个shell选，一个android shell一个bash，我想选bash就是点不了
<TopWinStudio> 终于上来了。
<TopWinStudio> 你们的IRC一直都登录很顺利吗？？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 在吗？？有问题。
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 一直没问题
<TopWinStudio> 我在单位今天连了一天都没有连上IRC，崩溃。
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 会不会是我单位封了呢？我晚上回来连就连上了。
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 你用的那个端口？换端口试过吗
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 6667，还有其它端口吗？我6667~7000都试了。
<SeanD> 话说有上海的没。。。
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 抓包看过吗？我用7000 SSL从没问题的
<DaBao> 8001
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 没抓。。。。。SSL？我用pidgin的。
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 勾选SSL?有什么区别？我的没有勾选。
<TopWinStudio> DaBao: 哦？好使？？
<void1> TopWinStudio: pidgin也能ssl
<TopWinStudio> void1: 哦。
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 就是加密而已 7000是支持加密端口
<DaBao> TopWinStudio: 狂高成功率，如果路由没封的话
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 这个和连接超时有关系吗？？
<TopWinStudio> void1: 哦。看到了。
<TopWinStudio> DaBao: 哦。。。。那我改天试试。
<TopWinStudio> 话说我的 注销里面的重启和关闭是灰色。怎么回事？？
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 连接超时？那最好抓包看看吧
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 就是死活登录不上。linux下用什么抓包软件？？
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: wireshark  安装后 sudo wireshark就行
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 哦？
<pocoyo> 我的 gnome-osd 怎么有问题 靠。
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 源里有的 wireshark 抓一下http的报文
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 哦。arch linux下没有？
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 不知道，没有就自己编译呗～嘿嘿
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: wireshark-cli
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 在吗？哥们？
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: wireshark开源的
<DaBao> 做读书笔记、会议纪要速度，推荐Freemind
<DaBao> 速记
<Cherrot> DaBao: Freemind好用吗？
<TopWinStudio> 那你推荐一个记事软件，类似 mydesktop这样的。
<DaBao> 好用，画流程图推荐Dia
<NWMonster> 我一直没弄懂freemind到底真能free mind吗？
<void1> SeanD: 怎么
<DaBao> 试试不就知道了
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 嗯。我试试。
<Cherrot> DaBao: 那我试试去。 画图我用Visual_Paradigm 相当不错
<DaBao> 我是强烈推荐
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 到时候载登录不上的时候再试试。
<TopWinStudio> 我决定用vim了/。
<SeanD> = =没什么，就是看看有没有上海的，然后突然想交流一下夜宵的问题- -。。。
<DaBao> (→_→)...
<void1> 我用过xmind觉得挺好用的
<TopWinStudio> 谁知道有类似mybase desktop的开源项目？？
<soiamso> void1: 想法真多
<void1> soiamso: 怎么说？
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84335 这个是怎么个情况啊 同志们
<roylez_> m
<cfy> 烂py XD
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> 死ee呢....
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 安装了wireshark-cli但是运行之后提示命令不存在？？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<pocoyo> roylez_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84335 这个是怎么个情况啊
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 额……这是什么情况……  -cli 是什么意思 command-line interface?
<pocoyo> cfy: ^
<roylez_> cfy: 你会烂perl的？
<soiamso> TopWinStudio: wireshark
<cfy> roylez_: 啥意思?
<roylez_> cfy: 没...
<cfy> TopWinStudio: gui好了嘛
<roylez_> pocoyo: 找不到库了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 现在搞得 系统都毛病啊。 不知道怎么个情况啊
<cfy> roylez_: 不过我投奔common lisp
<TopWinStudio> soiamso: 也不行。
<TopWinStudio> cfy: 我之安装了wireshark-cli，还需要装其它的？？
<roylez_> cfy: 你要自残咱也没办法...
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 没有GUI版的？
<cfy> TopWinStudio: 我是直接装wireshark的
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 单靠命令行还真不知道咋操作这玩意儿
<cfy> roylez_: 用perl得再次被忽略...
<cfy> 用cli很爽么?
<cfy> 怎么不去tcpdump呢?
<cfy> 那纯的.....
<TopWinStudio> cfy: 但是pacman下没有。
 * TopWinStudio 安装了aircrack-ng，但是airmon之类的命令还是没有？？
<cfy> TopWinStudio: root没?!
<roylez_> cfy: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110503/196504.html
<TopWinStudio> cfy: root了。
<cfy> TopWinStudio: 换debian...
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot:但是pacman下没有哦
<TopWinStudio>  cfy这个。。。
<Cherrot> cfy: ......
<cfy> TopWinStudio: 换debian没?
<Cherrot> cfy: 强悍……
<cfy> Cherrot: 你说debian?
<Cherrot> cfy: 说你的主意……
<cfy> Cherrot: 嗯.很好的主意.哈哈..................................
<roylez_> cfy: 如何？
<cfy> roylez_: 看不了....暂时没有网速看......在下载....
<TopWinStudio> cfy: 没有。我的是arch
<cfy> TopWinStudio: 哦.你继续
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 不懂了，我的水平仅限于此了～tenzu在就好了～
 * cfy reading practical common lisp...................................
<caleb-> 这里 ubuntuer 越来越少了?
 * Cherrot empathy是不是好多IRC命令都不支持……
<caleb-> 表示大家功力提升了? 可喜可贺可喜可贺
<caleb-> 功力提升就会找自己喜欢用的, 不再局限于 gnome
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: o
<mza_> 论坛上这几天好热闹啊
<draketang> TopWinStudio: 是不是网卡不支持 airmon-ng的 监控模式
<Cherrot> 是不是我关于11.04编译mldonkey的帖子被人回了～看看去
<justcc> 大家谁知道有啥好的磁盘修复软件没？
<justcc> 当然是Linux下的。
<TopWinStudio> draketang: 关键是命令找不到。airodump之类的命令
<caleb-> justcc: ddrescue / gddrescue 磁盘备份软件
<mza_> justcc: 要是资料重要，最好去专业的地
<caleb-> justcc: 备份完换颗盘才是王道
<caleb-> justcc: 保固期内可换 新品/良品
<cfy> justcc: 硬盘坏了?如果只是坏道比较严重.那就换盘
<justcc> cac
<justcc> caleb-: 哈哈。
<justcc> cfy: windows7的，启动不起来了。
<caleb-> 没啥好修的, 除非资料十分重要又没备份
<justcc> caleb-: 确实很重要。重要的电子书都在D盘了。
<Cherrot> justcc: D盘？那为啥不用Windows的？可以用WinPE嘛
<caleb-> justcc: 硬件损坏是没法修的, 只能 dump 一点是一点
<DaBao> 去年我們公司恢復硬盤數據，花了3500。。。。
<mza_> justcc: 把盘取下来，放到别的电脑上，看看d盘能读不
<justcc> caleb-: OMG
<edison0354> cfy: fvwm是栈式窗口管理器？
<mza_> justcc: 可能是c盘坏道什么的，系统起不起来
<caleb-> 专业公司是可以换个读取头啥的, dump 的完整度比自己搞好一点点
<justcc> mza_: 估计就是这个情况。
<cfy> edison0354: 啥是栈式?
<caleb-> justcc: 推荐用 gddrescue (gnu ddrescue)
<mza_> 希望不是开始几个磁道挂了
<justcc> caleb-: 好的，试试。testdisk怎么样？
<caleb-> justcc: testdisk 是救分割表的
<justcc> mza_: 貌似就是开始的几个磁道。
<caleb-> ddrescue 是备份资料的
<mza_> ORZ……
<edison0354> cfy: 就是不是平铺式的那种，kwin,metacity,openbox
<justcc> caleb-: 哦。那备份完了之后呢？dump?
<caleb-> justcc: 先备份再尝试恢复资料啊
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.fvwm不是可以随心设置的么?
<reiv> edison0354: 是stack的。
<justcc> caleb-: 哦 我去google一下吧。
<reiv> edison0354: tile的就那几个。
<edison0354> reiv: 哦
<edison0354> reiv: 我一直以为fvwm是tile的……
<reiv> edison0354: 推荐xmonad或awesome.
<edison0354> reiv: 没事，我在写东西……
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=329224
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim 有没有这样的插件
<Cherrot> ^k^: 机器人好聪明呀
<^k^> Cherrot, 所以你明白。  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> ^k^, NB
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 不鸟我！
<^k^> Freebuilder, 我喜欢的样子，你说话。  ㍭ 
<edison0354> cfy: 相对于轻量级桌面环境，GNOME,KDE应该叫啥……
<edison0354> cfy: 重量级？
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> cfy: openbox不是轻量级桌面环境嘛，gnome应该算啥捏……
<Freebuilder> cfy, fvwm 能进行变态的设置，但总不能随心设置。
<cfy> edison0354: gnome算大杂烩?
<wzlxx> cfy: 在不？C里%.5s是嘛回事？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<justcc> openbox好用不？
<wzlxx> Freebuilder: awesome很容易配置成自己想要的样子…
<cfy> Freebuilder: 哦.说错了.肯定不能随心....我当时基本完全不会.....
<mza_> justcc: 还行吧
<cfy> Freebuilder: 完全无法随心....
<justcc> openbox算随心所欲么？
<pocoyo> cfy:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84335
<justcc> mza_: 可惜我还不会用。
<wzlxx> 请教下C里%.5s是嘛回事？
<Freebuilder> wzlxx, man 3 printf
<cfy> wzlxx: 在查man...
<mza_> justcc:装上折腾一个周就差不多了。我就是今年过年的时候折腾了一个周，就好了
<cfy> pocoyo: ?,不是主席说缺模块么?
<pocoyo> cfy: 我问你怎么解决
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道....
<ofan> wzlxx: 有效位数
<LossesDon> - -~介意我来报个到么
<Lavande> LossesDon: 围观
<LossesDon> - -
<LossesDon> 乃不用单独围观我啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 好像还是最多输出5个字符
<Lavande> pocoyo: 邀请水牛围观 LossesDon
<DaBao> 是男是女？报上三围来！！
<DaBao> (^_^)v
<Cherrot> LossesDon: 参与围观～
<cfy> wzlxx: printf("[%10.3s]","1234567890");
<wzlxx> cfy: 第一次见这种用法…
<LossesDon> =_=~我才多久没上你们坛子就把我往的一干二净的- -
<cfy> wzlxx: 这样你就知道了.
<pocoyo> Lavande: 谁？
<Lavande> pocoyo: Don.e啊，不记得了？
<LossesDon> - -|||我是水煮蛋- -
<LossesDon> = =
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.你是专业C的?
<pocoyo> Lavande: 哦 蛋蛋啊
<LossesDon> 本来还想以后过来问高中题的- -
<wzlxx> cfy: 俺啥都是业余的…
<cfy> wzlxx: ....
<Lavande> LossesDon: 这里貌似真的有高中生……
<Mr_a> 预告：#ubuntu-classroom 将在22点迎来Ubuntu之父Mark Shuttleworth
<LossesDon> - -|||今天看到一个小学生自己弄了个独立博客，竟然还是typecho……
<Lavande> Mr_a: 哈哈，围观
<LossesDon> 我当时就疯了
<DaBao> 若是和疼疼偶遇。。。。。
<LossesDon> 小学二年级！！
<LossesDon> - -
<edison0354> Mr_a: 神……
<Lavande> 汗，这么狠
<LossesDon> 疼疼是谁来者- -
<LossesDon> 恩
<pocoyo> LossesDon: 蛋蛋还疼不
<LossesDon> = =
<ofan> #ubuntu-classroom是干什么的
<edison0354> ofan: 讲堂？
<ofan> edison0354: 不知道..
<edison0354> edisonwang: ～～～～
<yunfan> 哪个对fetchmail有研究的？
<Lavande> edison0354: 皮卡丘？
<DaBao> (^o^)
<edisonwang> @edison0354  Hi~~
<LossesDon> - -
<LossesDon> 疯掉了
<pocoyo> @21:41 <LossesDon> 我说……当着一屋子的不认识我的乃能不能……
<pocoyo> LossesDon: 能
<edison0354> Lavande: 姐控好
<zkwlx> LossesDon, - -||||
<Lavande> edison0354: 另一个edison是你马甲？
<wzlxx> cfy: 之前都这样测试过了， .前面的是木有用的…
<edisonwang> = =#??????
<yunfan> 怎么这时代变了  这么多linuxuser 都不搞那些工具了
<LossesDon> = =|||我在等fedora
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> cfy: .后面的是输出的字符数lol
<LossesDon> 不用ubuntu了- -
<cfy> wzlxx: :)
<edison0354> Lavande: 否
<edison0354> Lavande: 我不姓王的……
<cfy> yunfan: 哪些?
<Lavande> edison0354: 好吧……
<LossesDon> 话说白鼠哥你还被叫做姐控啊- -
<yunfan> cfy: fetchmail
<LossesDon> Lavande:真可怜的说- -
<Lavande> LossesDon: 为啥哦？
<edisonwang> ???????...?
<LossesDon> Lavande:没啥- -
<cfy> yunfan: o....
<LossesDon> Lavande: 话说这里一共几个聊天主题在同时进行啊- -
<LossesDon> 我的天啊- -
<myke2> 请问Ubuntu的软件中心输入密码怎么办? 我的user不是sudoer
<Lavande> LossesDon: 任意多……
<jiero> 凉拌。
<mza_> 你自己的密码不行吗？
<Lavande> LossesDon: 还能互相插话。lol
<Lavande> LossesDon: 你输入/join #bbpress
<jiero> myke2: 没法子。
<zkwlx> 今看到一个高笑的：女友下面味道不好怎么半...
<DaBao> LossesDon: 若是乱不清，就直接呼叫或走私吧~
<myke2> jiero: 我就软件中心无法搞定了
<Lavande> zkwlx: 重下一碗
<edison0354> myke2: gksu进软件中心吧……
<LossesDon> = =
<zkwlx> 想歪的童鞋注意，那个人的意思是女友下面条.....
<LossesDon> su root
<edison0354> myke2: gksu进去应该就没问题了
<myke2> edison0354: 哦, 看来唯一办法
<lemonhall> zkwlx: 用洁而阴
<LossesDon> -
<lemonhall> zkwlx: 用洁尔阴
<mza_> root没有gui吧？
<zkwlx> 哈哈哈
<LossesDon> = =
<myke2> edison0354: gksu的设置我已经变成用root了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我想歪了……
<myke2> root当然有gui
<Lavande> LossesDon: 乃可以称呼别人用户名，tab补全……
<edison0354> myke2: ？gksu就是root啊
<Cherrot> zkwlx: 想歪了……
<LossesDon> - -!
<myke2> edison0354: 阿, 是这样的, 他有2种模式, 一种su, 一种sudo, 我设置成了su
 * lemonhall 用洁而阴！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<yunfan> zkwlx: 没有人想歪 就你乱想
<zkwlx> 我记得有人回复说：日后就知道了....
<edison0354> zkwlx: 更可怕的是我差点没看懂原意……
<edison0354> myke2: ？？？
<LossesDon> 我说- -～虽然这里不是河蟹领地但是……
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 你是怎么换行的？
<LossesDon> Shift+Enter
<myke2> edison0354: gksu-properties?
<lemonhall> wzlxx: ????
<LossesDon> line1
<LossesDon> Line2
<wzlxx> test
<LossesDon> = =
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍭ 
<edison0354> myke2: alt+f2,,,gksu synaptic
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 在这里说话怎么换行？
<Lavande> 可以换行？
<Lavande> test
<Lavande> 不可以
<wzlxx> LossesDon: 我这里不行…
<wzlxx>  
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍭ 
<edison0354> Lavande: test
<edison0354> test
<lemonhall> 睡觉
<lemonhall> 去
<Lavande> IRC不能换行的……
<edison0354> Lavande: 额，不行……
<LossesDon> - -
<zkwlx> 好了，现在人多了，有没有人用android shell的？
 * wzlxx test
<lemonhall> 去看，冰与火之歌
<myke2> edison0354: su -c也可以吧
<edison0354> zkwlx: adb？
<edisonwang> adb?
<myke2> edison0354: 哦, gksu
<LossesDon> - -
<DaBao> 还没买HTC
<myke2> edisonwang: su -c还要xterm -e
<LossesDon> = = 塞班无压力飘过
<edison0354> myke2: 额，你啥意思……
<myke2> edisonwang: synaptics不要紧的
<wzlxx> 走了
<myke2> edisonwang: synaptic会自动调用gksu
<myke2> edison0354: 我说那个software-center
<edison0354> myke2: 用gksu启动software-center啊
<zkwlx> edison0354, 差不多，不过是安卓手机上用的，话说你的名字怎么这么多相似的？某组织？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 不知道……
<myke2> edison0354: 只能这样吗? 原来software-center是按需root的, 现在就变成从开始就root了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 那孩子今天应该是第一次来吧……
<LossesDon> 应该是聊天软件弄的- -
<Cherrot> ^k^: 一直想问，你每句话最后的字符是咋弄出来的……
<LossesDon> ？
<edison0354> myke2: 谁让你把自己移出sudoer……
<Lavande> Cherrot: 他是机器人……
<myke2> edison0354: 我不想输入过长的登陆密码
<^k^> Cherrot, 你在哪里意义，问我的最后一个字符是Zenong每一个字来的？  ㍭ 
<myke2> edison0354: 但也不想自动登陆
<edison0354> myke2: 额
<Cherrot> Lavande: 你知道怎么弄出来的吗(*^__^*)
<edison0355> zkwlx: 对，某组织
<edison0354> edison0355: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<LossesDon> 喂——不要刷屏啊
<zkwlx> 我靠
<LossesDon> pidgin的聊天窗口很小的- -
<edison0354> LossesDon: 我也是pidgind
<Lavande> Cherrot: 估计是特殊字符吧，设置好的，按照当前时间取出……
<Cherrot> Lavande: 好玩儿 ^_^
<zkwlx> 我用的手机.....
<edison0354> Lavande: 其实发个GB编码的中文文字就可以了
<Lavande> Cherrot: 好玩的字符很多的，还有麻将的……
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0355> 我是edison edison 0355号，edison edison 0355号认真的回答说。
<LossesDon> Cherrot:还有春夏秋冬
<LossesDon> Cherrot:我记得pity的博客里面有
<edisonwang> edison0354 zkwlx???????....??????...??
<Cherrot> LossesDon: 改天玩玩去 嘿嘿
<zkwlx> edison*, 。。。。。。。你们。。
<edison0354> edison0355: 表冒充正牌，你们这些盗版最多只有lv4，是打不过正版的lv5的！！！misaka misaka生气的说道
<edison0355> edison0354: edison 兄弟姐妹上万，一定可以打败 edison0354 号。 edison edison0355 号态度强硬的回答说
<zkwlx> 我擦，牛叉！弄好了，哇卡卡卡
<Cherrot> edison035*  让我打你们名字时情何以堪……
<edison0354> edison0355: 哪来的兄弟……
<edison0354> edison0355: 当妈把妹手在此，9969个sisters+last order+misaka worst都是浮云
<edisonwang> edison????????????
<cfy> edison0354:  edisonwang也是你?
<edison0355> edison0354: edison 两个同时开炮就可以解决一个 当麻。 edison edison0355 回答说
<edison0354> cfy: 只有这个是我……
<edison0354> cfy: 其他都是冒牌……
<totoleo> hello,i am new here
<cfy> edison0354: 好的.
<Cherrot> edison0354: 没事儿 你也是其他的冒牌……
<cfy> totoleo: not chinese?
<edison0354> edison0355: 当妈断手后是全身防御结界
<Cherrot> totoleo: Hello~
<edison0354> Cherrot: ……
<totoleo> sorry
<Cherrot> totoleo: sorry for what? :-)
<cfy> edison0354: 建议你全部注册.然后ghost....
<edison0354> cfy: 我注册四位数的nick去啊……
<totoleo> i install the os in english
<cfy> edison0354: just ignore them....
<cfy> totoleo: souka
<edison0354> totoleo: 额，没有中文输入法的可怜的孩子……
<Cherrot> totoleo: soga~
<totoleo> but i could not get the ibus run
<edisonwang> edison0354 cfy ????????????
<edison0354> cfy: edison0355是alvin_rxg变的……
<totoleo> :(
<cfy> edison0354: 我whois看过了
<edison0354> edisonwang: 没事……你是第一次来IRC吧……
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<totoleo> yes
<cfy> - -!
<Cherrot> cfy: 为啥我在empathy不能用whois等命令？
<zkwlx> ！
<edisonwang> edison0354 ???
<edison0354> edison0356: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<cfy> Cherrot: 你换erc(emacs)了么?
<Cherrot> 0356……
<edisonwang> 0356...
<Cherrot> cfy: 什么意思？
 * edison0354 大家都换ID吧……
<totoleo> zen me hui fu teding de rena
<totoleo> ^^
<edison0354> cfy: 你也换吧
<edison0354> ofan: 你同上……
<cfy> Cherrot: 换客户端....我没用过 empathy
<cfy> edison0354: 换啥?
<ofan> edison0354: ?
<Cherrot> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 0357……
<star0119> empathy聊天界面感觉很好啊
<zkwlx> totoleo, 输入名字的前几个然后TAB
<edison0354> ofan: 你0358……
<cfy> edison0354: 乱换是会被kick的.....
<ofan> edison0354: ..
<edison0356> 换一换赶上妹妹们
<star0119> 为什么要换ID啊
<edison0354> Lavande: 你来0359……
<myke2> cfy: 谢谢, 昨天在你的指导下, 我正常多了
<edison0356> edison edison 淡定地说
<Cherrot> star0119: 娱乐一下……
<totoleo> thank you
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵.:)
<myke2> cfy: 我的gnome正常多了
<star0119> 哦
<myke2> cfy: 现在可以Win+1, Win+j了
<totoleo> zkwlx: thank you
<cfy> myke2: 干嘛一直gnome呢?来awesome吧:)
<edisonwang> ??????edison????
<Lavande> edison* 受不了
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 在吗？？
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 在吗？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我记得你一般都很晚才冒泡的，今天怎么这么早
<star0119> 那个，前面聊天语言内容前的冒号和用户名是自己输入的吗
<myke2> TopWinStudio: y
<edison0354> zkwlx: 囧
<myke2> cfy: ?
<totoleo> zkwlx: it is interesting
<edison0355> myke2: 干嘛一直gnome呢？来dwm吧:=)
<edison0356> zkwlx: 因为 edison 网络出问题了
<TopWinStudio> myke2: aircrack知道吗？
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 不
<edison0354> Lavande: 用正则……*是通配符，不认识的……
<Cherrot> star0119:  输入前几位 按 Tab 自动补全
<edison0356> edison edison 诚恳地说
<zkwlx> edison*, 你们组织要开会啊
<myke2> cfy: 以前很长时间用awesome......
<cfy> myke2: 哦.......
<totoleo> tab tab tab
<Cherrot> star0119: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<star0119> ChanServ: 哦
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<edison0356> zkwlx: 我们是通过 edison 网络开会的。edison edison 老实承认
<Lavande> edison* 我不会正则啊
<edisonwang> edison0354 ??tab??????????????...
 * edison0354 edison网络是共享记忆的
<myke2> cfy: 主要是上次有人跑过来, 完全看不懂我干什么, 然后我决定在电脑上上一个可视化的 + awesome, 目前决定是用gnome
<ofan> 围观#ubuntu-classroom
<cfy> myke2: 这样好....
<star0119> whois 命令怎么不能用啊
<myke2> cfy: 表面工作也要做下, 否则别人看到之后认为是geek可不是好事
<edison0355> edison0356: 有在 tw 逮到 accelerater 嘛？ edison edison 表达疑问
<edison0356> myke2: 啥是可视化的 awesome? edison edison 问道
<cfy> myke2: ....souka...我单纯了.....
<myke2> edison0356: 我用gnome
<Lavande> Mark Shuttleworth 出现了
<cfy> myke2: 你不会祭出虚拟机.然后里面跑xp么?
<edison0356> edison0355: 神马是 accelerater? edison edison 表示在 edison 网络里没有查到相关信息
<edison0354> Lavande: 是的
<cfy> <sabdfl> i'm Mark Shuttleworth, and happy to answer any and all questions
<edison0355> edison0356: 单方通行？ edison edison 表示不确定
<edison0354> edison0356: 一方通行
<cfy> in #ubuntu-classroom
<myke2> cfy: 那人知道Linux和Ubuntu的
<cfy> myke2: 哦?那怎样?
<TopWinStudio> 怎么查看一个程序的安装信息？比如说安装在什么位置？
<myke2> cfy: 我这样一看就知道Ubuntu
<edisonwang> 换个客户端~
<TopWinStudio> 怎么查看一个程序的安装信息？比如说安装在什么位置？
<cfy> myke2: so?
<edison0354> edisonwang: ……
<star0119> 退出服务器的命令我怎么用不了
<edison0355> TopWinStudio: which distro?
<cluez> 我想问一下，如果一个软件汉语显示为乱码的话，如何修改原代码使它能够正常显示汉字？
<edisonwang> edison0354: 终于可以tab补全用户名了....
<TopWinStudio> edison0355: arch
<edison0355> TopWinStudio: pacman -Ql <blabla>
<edison0354> lolicon: 萝莉控好
<myke2> Ubuntu 如何上 Firefox 4?
<Cherrot> This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<Cherrot> 升级后成英文显示了啊
<TopWinStudio> edison035 thanks
<edison0356> 鎌池和馬的鸟语学得真差。edison edison 表示鄙视
<star0119> edisonwang: 你会用退出服务器那个命令吗
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 你已经打不全nick了……
<cfy> edison0354:
<myke2> ppa很慢, 有没有代替方法
<cfy> erc表示无鸭梨.其他edison好像不存在一样
<edisonwang> star0119: 不会...
<edison0354> edison0356: 河马的物理也学的很差  edison edison强烈BS到
<edison0356> cluez: 这年头的软件一般都支持中文的。edison edison 认真地说
<star0119> edisonwang: 哦
<TopWinStudio> edison035你让我感到很混乱，我想知道我的程序安装在什么目录。
<star0119> 为什么很多命令都用不了
<edison0356> cluez: 你想汉化哪个软件? edison edison 好奇地问道
<cluez> edison0356，我就遇到过一个软件 cinelerra
<cluez> 我已经把大部分翻译过来了，但是就是不支持汉语显示。为乱码
<edison0354> cluez: 是不是编码问题？ edison edison 认真的询问道
<TopWinStudio> 我想知道airmon-ng是在哪个包里的？？谁能告诉我。为什么aircrack-ng里面没有呢？？
<cluez> 而我对编程方面是白痴，不会自己改原代码
<myke2> 求指导
<star0119> AWAY命令是怎么用的，有人知道吗
<star0119> 为什么我用不了
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: air-crack   edison edison回答道
<TopWinStudio> edison找不到哦
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 额，就是aricrack-ng里面，刚刚弄错了…… edison edison 害羞的说道
<edison0356> cluez: 看起来只能发 bug 或自己写补丁, edison edison 表示遗憾
<TopWinStudio> edison0354: 但是没有这些命令哦。只有aircrack-ng命令。
<cluez> edison0354: 关键是我现在还不太能够看得懂以及修改原码啊
<edison0354> cluez: 不需要改源码的，软件一般都有.po文件，那个就是翻译用的  edison edison 回答道
<lei`> 那个网上银行能在linux下用呢
<peter_huang> 貌似只有招行吧
<myke2> ppa太慢
<cluez> edison0354: 我自己制作了汉语版的po文件，确认编码是正确的
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: airomon，没有？ edison edison询问道
<TopWinStudio> edison0354: 是的。直接运行没有这个命令。
<edison0354> cluez: 可以用poedit或gtranslater edison edison 建议到
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 额，理论上是有的啊，我的就有，  edison edison 表示很疑惑
<cluez> 我当时用的就是poedit啊。。。。。。:-D
<edison0356> google 都說 cinelerra 中文支持很差的。 edison edison 认真地说
<star0119> IRCQUIT和AWAY命令怎么用的啊
<edison0354> cluez: 重编译一下软件，乱码了？   edison edison 囧到
<TopWinStudio> edison0354:但是事实先确实没有。我是通过pacman -S aircrack-ng安装的。
<edison0355> TopWinStudio: pacman -Ql aircrack-ng | grep bin
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 表示只用过fedora和UB的aircrack-ng套件   edison edison 囧了
<TopWinStudio> edison0354:上面哪个命令返回空。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 你成功的回复错人了   edison edison 大笑
<TopWinStudio> edison0354: 。。。。。。
<edisonwang> 满屏幕的　edison　哎....
 * star0119 21
 * Cherrot 对edison们表示很无语……
<jiero> 爱迪生？
<myke2> cfy: Ubuntu 10.04.2的软件很老
<edison0355> TopWinStudio: pacman -Qs aircrack  你都装了哪个包？
 * star0119 对你们表示很有鸭梨
<jiero> 我不玩Zero-K了。
<jiero> 改它
<_fly> ppa 安装吧
<edison0355> dzen 可以替代 dmenu 吗？
<star0119> IRC的一些命令在这是不是不能用啊
<myke2> edison0355: 为何用dmenu
<edison0355> star0119: /help to see which can be used
<edison0355> myke2: dwm 需要
<myke2> edison0355: 折腾
<edison0355> 不满意，自然是要折腾的
<star0119> edison035:我看看
<edison0356> dmenu 很好用啊。edison edison 支持道
 * sikao_lfs ...............
<edison0355> edison0356: dmenu_run 运行需要 dmenu_path 输出的一些内容，速度很慢……
<star0119> edison0355: 那个QUIT和AWAY命令是不能用吗
<edison0355> star0119: /help 看它是否支持……
<myke2> happyaron: 163的mirror里面ubuntu-cn里面好像只有部分ppa
<edison0354> edison0355: edison0356: 什么是dmenu，edison edison 询问道
<myke2> cfy: 不用firefox的?
<cluez> ／away
<edison0354> myke2: 是的， edison edison肯定到
<edison0354> myke2: srt的源里多一点，edison edison建议到
<myke2> edison0354: 看下ff有吗
<edison0356> edison0354: http://tools.suckless.org/dmenu/ edison edison 顺手贴了链接
<edison0354> myke2: 没的，我记得  edison edison思考到
 * star0119 洗洗睡了
<DaBao> (ï¿£oï¿£).zZ
 * Cherrot 对 windyhu 表示很蛋疼……
<windyhu> 晕。。。。
<windyhu> 换个主题就掉了么。。。。
<myke2> Ubuntu是吾人Linux的引路
<windyhu> 我的道路还没打通。。。。
<windyhu> 问下   /home下的隐藏文件可以删除吗？
<myke2> windyhu: 不能
<windyhu> 我的/home单独挂载到另一个分区的
<myke2> windyhu: 挂载到另一分区???
<Cherrot> windyhu: 很多情况下部能 那是很多软件的配置文件
<windyhu> 在升级新版本后，有些软件没有再装，结果/home里面还有好多原来的东西
<Cherrot> windyhu: 不存在的软件当然可以删除咯
<edison0356> windyhu: 改个名字就好了。 edison edison 平静地说
<edison0356> windyhu: 过一阵子看用不到再砍掉。 edison edison 负责任地说
<Cherrot> windyhu: 或者先让他们去回收站待一会儿
<windyhu> 我怕错误的把系统文件给删了
<windyhu> 其实，删不删无妨是吧。。。。
<Cherrot> windyhu: 碍眼不碍眼的问题
<windyhu> 呵呵   隐藏文件也不常看
 * edison0356 表示 $HOME 里能删的 .foo 都删了。edison edison 得意地说
<happyaron> edison0356: rm -rf ~/.*
<edison0356> happyaron: 会连 ~/.. ~/. 都删了
<happyaron> edison0356: 我刚看到邮件，马上读
<Cherrot> happyaron: ！！！
<happyaron> Cherrot: ?
<happyaron> Cherrot: 那你是喜欢sudo rm -rf /* 咯？
<edison0356> edison edison 停顿了一会儿说
<Cherrot> happyaron: 。。。。。。。。。
<windyhu> 都删了     没影响   我就试下  嘿嘿
<qinglingquan> 登陆shell删了没事？
<Cherrot> 绝对有事啊……
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 第一个命令系统死不了，第二个命令就死了
<edison0356> 登陆 shell 又不是 .foo。edison edison 淡定地说
<myke2> hap
<myke2> happyaron: 如何装Firefox 4
<happyaron> edison0356: 为什么是docx?
<qinglingquan> ：）
<happyaron> myke2: 下载官方tar.bz2，解压，关闭所有已有的firefox窗口，然后双击解压出来的 firefox
<edison0356> edison0354: 为什么是docx? happyaron 问你说
<happyaron> edison0356: ...bot
 * Cherrot 睡觉去咯
<edison0354> happyaron: 我错了……
<edison0354> caleb-: 你终于改回来了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我重发？你打不开docx？
<happyaron> edison0354: 能打开
<myke2> happyaron: 不希望是这种方法
<myke2> happyaron: 有没有deb?
<happyaron> myke2: mozilla security team ppa
<caleb-> myke2: 你可以自己包成 deb
<myke2> caleb-: 水人一个
<myke2> happyaron: 有没有别的?
<caleb-> 水神一个
<happyaron> edison0354: 关于1104新特性捏？
<happyaron> myke2: 自己编译
<myke2> happyaron: ppa刚才速度是4k/s
<myke2> happyaron: ......
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，我去翻release notes……
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是想问问你还缺啥……
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, ipv6能加速ppa吗
<windyhu> ppa的速度是不一直很慢。。。
<happyaron> myke2: ppa的服务器没ipv6
<myke2> happyaron: 悲剧
<test31> 跑代理？
<myke2> happyaron: 还有我gvim菜单显示都不正常怎么回事
<myke2> happyaron: vim-gtk
<myke2> happyaron: vim-gnome
<myke2> happyaron: 都这样
<happyaron> myke2: 没用过图形界面的vim
<edison0354> happyaron: 还要啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: 今天我估计没机会改了……
<happyaron> edison0354: OK
<myke2> edison0354: 用过么
<happyaron> edison0354: 明天再说吧，我今天也忙。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> myke2: 用啥？
<edison0354> myke2: 我vim都不会用……
<caleb-> happyaron: 高考不要掉链子啊
<windyhu> 这回是真下了，嘿嘿。。。。
<edison0354> caleb-: 表乌鸦
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯
<test31> happyaron: 高考最后30天了哦
<porcelet> 提示用/topic查看主题是什么意思呢？我刚用IRC
<edison0354> test31: 囧，好快……
<happyaron> test31: 嗯，是啊
<myke2> 谁知道gvim在ubuntu中菜单无法正常显示原因?
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。居然还有高考的。。。。看来还是年轻人接受事物快。。。。。
<test31> 我再过一个半月就要从大学滚蛋了。。。
<caleb-> test31: 恭喜!
<happyaron> test31: 白白，哈喽
<test31> 。。。
<caleb-> 没有挫折过的人生不完整啊
<edison0354> caleb-: 你啥挫折了？
<caleb-> edison0354: 没有达到千人斩
 * caleb- 郁闷
<myke2> happyaron: http://hi.baidu.com/liuyix/blog/item/e3327ac00486f3160ff4772a.html/cmtid/5da7ff3debdd88e255e723ef
<test31> 千人斩。。。
<myke2> happyaron: mark之
<myke2> happyaron: 这是bug, 最好提交下
<happyaron> myke2: 你来吧。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 哦，这个bug我知道，已经有了。
<myke2> happyaron: 10.04.2还没改
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<happyaron> myke2: 你觉得ubuntu会修一个不让无数人狂喷Mark的bug么。
<zkwlx> 想当年我高考完就给自己买了台NDS犒劳自己
<happyaron> zkwlx: 没钱
<caleb-> 帮 vim 打个补丁就好?
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 这句话咋翻译？？？  Print only one status line for each multimember file when only one "-v" is specified.
<happyaron> caleb-: ubuntu的locale name有问题
<caleb-> 高考完给自己买台3DS犒劳自己
<zkwlx> 我靠我也是高中三年辛辛苦苦省吃俭用咱了一千五啊
<happyaron> caleb-: zh_CN.utf8 成标准了，而vim只认识zh_CN.UTF-8
<soiamso> caleb-: 2000块，也太贵了
<zkwlx> soiamso, 也没啥像样的游戏
<soiamso> zkwlx: NDS 多翻版游戏，
<zkwlx> soiamso, 我现在就玩口袋黑白:D
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我高三就在怨念NDSL，现在大三了还是没……
<happyaron> edison0354: 打工去
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<zkwlx> edison0354, 呵呵，发现越打钱来的越快啊，去年寒假给人做数据就赚了一千多，呵呵
<soiamso> edison 还是 wii , xb
<sikao_lfs> ..........闹动漫荒了，又没动画片看了。
<edison0354> zkwlx: 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 4月番无数的片子……
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 好像没看到那个符合胃口的。
<peter_huang> NDS有PS3/XBox那么好玩么？有啥独占游戏？
<zkwlx> 分别讲究游戏性和是觉效果
<soiamso> peter_huang: 没有，就是翻版多
<soiamso> peter_huang: 肯定没有星际这类好玩
<peter_huang> 我不会玩星际这种游戏。。。
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 那是你的问题……
<edison0354> peter_huang: 任天堂的游戏性是无敌的
<edison0354> peter_huang: PSP没啥游戏玩的
<peter_huang> 我比较喜欢玩战神这种
<edison0354> peter_huang: 我拿同学的PSP都玩FC和GBA游戏……
<MeaCulpa_> ....
<MeaCulpa_> 还是电脑游戏好玩，有定制性
<happyaron> edison0354: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=329098
<soiamso> edison0354 玩就玩些不能爆机的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 敬告各位MacBook(Pro)的Ubuntu用户
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: ……
<jiero> 不玩日式游戏了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 丫的，我又买不起MBP……
<zkwlx> 谁....谁用MAC
<peter_huang> 日式游戏我也不喜欢。
<jiero> 日式游戏关卡设计一流，其他就没啥了。。。
<peter_huang> 我家的mac装了10.10,呵呵
<edison0354> happyaron: 那东西咋能吧EFI都破坏了……诡异……神奇……
<peter_huang> 其实mac老老实实用mac os最好。
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 我的意思是，电脑既是运行平台又是开发平台，可以扩展，日式游戏的策划师和关卡设计师很多靠的是技术壁垒保住饭碗
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 关卡设计师靠的技术壁垒
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 没懂……
<Stifler> ///
<myke2> xterm的参数-fa default怎么设置
<myke2> 就是在.Xdefault
<MeaCulpa_> 如果PS3 debug机器随便买，玩家做的关卡远比某一两个人做的好玩
<Stifler> linux下怎么看在线电影？real格式的
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: sony 游戏机可以卖的很便宜，但是给厂商的开发tool kit和debug机器很贵
<Stifler> Stifler: 你真帅
<Stifler> Stifler: 谢谢，你也是
<zkwlx> .....
<welloong> ... ...
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 普通玩家无法开发和扩展游戏，也就没有门路与设计师竞争
<Stifler> ^.^
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 欧美大作则敢于开发完善的toolkit给玩家自己创造
<jiero> 因为日本提倡精英化。。。
<Stifler> War3不就可以自己做地图么
<jiero> 精英化的是神化。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 精辟
<peter_huang> 小小大星球不是有很多玩家做了很多关卡么，不过那是游戏本身就开放了这个功能
<jiero> War3不是日本的阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:è°¢
<MeaCulpa_> 其实开发一个游戏并且开放不同层次的接口，难度很大
<MeaCulpa_> 对游戏本身的设计来说，也要求高的多
<jiero> wesnoth，开lua和原有的WML。
<jiero> 不过规则简单。
<zkwlx> 不光游戏，任何软件设计开放API都要图增难度
<jiero> 日本人喜欢定游戏规则，规则出背景，背景生钱财。
<MeaCulpa_> 我一直奇怪这样的游戏怎么赚钱，开发量大，bug容易多
<jiero> 结果老是那样。
<jiero> 觉得日本游戏bug很少很少呃。不简单。
<myke2> roylez: xterm -fa default的参数对应.Xdefaults里面应该怎么写
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 都是神作
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 鬼泣，猎天使魔女
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 战神，忍龙
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: rockman
<roylez_> myke2:                This  option  sets the pattern for fonts selected from the FreeType library if support for that library was compiled into xterm.  This corresponds to
<roylez_>                the faceName resource.  When a CJK double-width font is specified, you also need to turn on the cjkWidth resource.
<zkwlx> 魂斗罗
<Stifler> 我罗斯方块
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 等等等等乱七八糟的神作们
<myke2> roylez_: 然后?
<roylez_> myke2: man xterm
<myke2> roylez_: 不太明白, man的说法说了两个, faceName
<peter_huang> 战神不太算日式的了。。。
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 超级记事本 RedNotebook 1.1.5 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/rednotebook-1-1-5/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 超级记事本 RedNotebook 1.1.5 发布 : OSMSG
<draketang1> 不过日本很多游戏很艺术
<zhangkaixuan> pingus：益智的解密类游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/pingus/
<MeaCulpa_> 以前同学在日本游戏公司，说一两个骨干跳槽了，库都没法用了，做不下去了，代码质量可见有多烂
<zhangkaixuan> Qt SDK 1.1 和 Qt 4.7.3 libraries 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/qt-sdk-1-1-and-qt-4-7-3-libraries-released/
<myke2> roylez_: 我试试cjkWidth=true
<zhangkaixuan> 无损数据压缩工具 Lzip 1.12 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/lzip-1-12/
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 今天被bejgsa玩了一把
<myke2> roylez_: 无效
<roylez_> myke2: 自己整，别找我。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 饱受灾难摧残的jpngsa都丫的比北京的靠谱，还有你提到过的那dsa key, 一坨屎
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: key不能用的
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 神作都是精英文化的体现
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不知道他们搞了什么屎。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: bejgsa ssh突然不能用了...sftp, rsync
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: jpngsa建home？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 还有我同事的ausgsa居然可以登陆tty...我不行
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，日本
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 可以建home？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我觉得印尼之类如果有的话，会比较靠谱
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 只有美国的不行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 恩，明天我就搬过去。墙里面的任何服务都是不靠谱的
<MeaCulpa_> 所谓的cloud... 我吹了几个月cloud,也没见过那么假的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 美国去北京要翻墙，不知道日本是否需要
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 在美国建home才是正道...顺便看了一下所谓的gsa命令行...一坨屎
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 屎都卖出钱了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 很简单的例子，生化危机之类的游戏，为什么不用更有带入感第一人称，业内人士回答我，美工要花主人公大腿，玩家要看
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 所以日本有些游戏个人觉得都是杂糅变态爱好的怪胎
<NoIE> 大家平时下载游戏吗？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 话说，我以前把机密信息藏于台湾某大学服务器
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 个人觉得某些可能涉及国家级别的机密
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: ed2k...
<edison0354> Stifler: 俄罗斯方块是俄国人的……任天堂买的版权
<edison0354> zkwlx: 魂斗罗的konami是日本公司？
<zkwlx> 是啊
<NoIE> 困了，各位晚安。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa 什么gsa命令行
<caleb-> 女主角大腿++
<myke2> roylez_: thx
<zkwlx> ¾
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 日本人的乐趣不在讨论范围内
<draketang1> MeaCulpa: 国家级别机密。。。
<jiero> 魂斗罗到底怎么流行的呢。。。
<jiero> 感觉就和传奇一个性质。。。
<ltn> 那还不至于吧。魂斗罗操作感很好
<jiero> 反正就是喜欢凑着玩同一个东西罢了。。。
<caleb-> 那个年代是最好玩的了吧
<jiero> 操作感好过它的少么。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我最不喜欢完它。。。
<caleb-> 要看年代和容量的
<caleb-> jiero: 限制容量, 你很难搞出更好的
<edison0354> jiero: 魂斗罗神作啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
 * microcai 魂斗罗我最爱啊
<edison0354> caleb-: 限制容量最明显的应该是SM1吧
<jiero> 你要对我说魂斗罗3神作我决不反对。
<edison0354> jiero: 魂斗罗3太烂了吧……
<jiero> 那就是4～
<ltn> 那个时代操作感好过魂斗罗的，还真一个都找不到
<jiero> MD上那一作
<jiero> 洛克人2.。。。
<jiero> 松鼠大战。
<MeaCulpa_> 松鼠大战不错
<ltn> 松鼠我很喜欢
<ltn> 但我觉得操作感还是不能比得上魂斗罗。
<ltn> 对连续操作的响应能力不行。现在的ubuntu unity也是一样的问题
<jiero> 操作感是闪避的技巧么。。。
<ltn> 差不多吧
<jiero> 有些游戏故意作延迟的吧。。。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 松鼠很不错的
<jiero> 魂斗罗跳来跳去。
<ltn> 松鼠确实好玩
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 不开枪过关……
<caleb-> 故意作延迟是程序功力差吧
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 开枪不伤小兵
 * edison0354 马上停电了
<jiero> 魔界村
<ltn> 怎么说，我就觉得松鼠之类的游戏貌似几个键一起按会冲突
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 魔界村就是受虐……
<jiero> 我魂斗罗第一二关都过不去，但魔界村几次就到了第四关。
<ltn> 你们怎么讨论起魂斗罗的？
<jiero> 谁知道。
<ltn> 我现在linux里用mednafen打打以前的fc游戏
<jiero> 觉得魔界村操控好玩。
<jiero> 还有个好怪怪的游戏控制战车的
<edison0354> ltn: 不知道
<jiero> 猫和老鼠的也好玩
<jiero> 还有七宝奇谋
<ltn> 不知道大家是什么年代出生的？
<ltn> 我是89年生的，已经错过FC的黄金时代了
<jiero> 还有一个射击游戏，有一队跟着。
<jiero> 我87
<jiero> 3岁开始玩FC
<jiero> 6岁后基本不动了。
<ltn> 我玩了没多久，就遇到星际争霸了
<jiero> 。。。
<myke2> 难道我每次登陆都要xrdb -load .Xdefault
<jiero> 我玩了星际争霸 30分钟删除。
<ltn> 我玩了10年星际
<draketang1> 星际好玩啊，不过玩了很久还是菜
<jiero> 红警我玩了几年，后来就是喜欢改。
<ltn> 恩
<jiero> C&C2玩了一段，然后就没怎么碰RTS
<jiero> 直到去年回归。
<ltn> RTS要和人打才好玩
<jiero> 要看什么情况了。
<jiero> RTS任务C&C2最强。。。似乎
<draketang1> 我觉得war3 的任务也很好玩啊
<jiero> 第二关我就打出了n种不同方案，还有扩展地图的方案。
<jiero> war3那些都是rpg。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<ltn> 任务……RTS怎么也比不过真正的RPG啊
<jiero> ///
<jiero> 为啥？
<ltn> RTS的乐趣在于揣摩坐在另一端的对手的心思
<jiero> RPG任务永远比不上FPS
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 任务的意义就是完成任务，RPG才是没目的的最差劲
<ltn> RPG有任务啊
<jiero> 完不成随意。。。
<ltn> 不是所有的都是这样
<jiero> 跟RTS或FPS比
<ltn> 有的是支线任务很多，你可以选择路径
<jiero> 重要性差。
<jiero> 我的意思就是这样。
<draketang1> fps一般就是杀人 杀人吧 有什么任务。。。。
<ltn> 重要性差就是自由度大了
<jiero> ...
<ltn> Linux有什么好玩的游戏么
<jiero> Sauerbraten， FPS
<jiero> Zero-K，RTS
<jiero> Kernel Panic，RTS
<jiero> 很多很多
<ltn> Kernel Panic，这个名字让我的蛋隐隐作痛
<jiero> 拿起捏捏
<jiero> 确定一下
<ltn> 那不疼也疼了
<ltn> 装那个S开头的看看
<sila_> 额  升级到11.04  发现和10.10改变好多阿  好多东西不知道去哪里找了。。。
<ltn> sila_: 登陆界面选gnome就可以回到原来了
<sila_> ltn  没有gnome  选原来的那个界面也是一样的11.04的样子
<ltn> sila_: 反正登陆界面有个能选的，不要unity就是了
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得星际太经典了。。。。。。尤其是他的平衡型很难想象。。。。
<sila_> ltn  找不到新立德和更新管理器了  原来的终端貌似也添加了些东西
<ltn> sila_: unity没怎么用过~  我用KDE的
<sila_> 没有unity   用price什么的  里面选择老内核运行 出来的界面和现在的一样
<sila_> kde据说比gome漂亮阿
<ltn> sikao_lfs: 确实，这个战术被一次次革新，真是牛逼
<ltn> sila_: 不仅漂亮，而且更人性化
<sila_> ltn :-)
<ltn> sila_: 我记得拿liveCD玩unity的时候，登陆界面可以选一个东西，就是老的gnome界面的
<sila_> ltn是有老的内核的那个10.10lts的版本的  但进去以后的桌面和11.04改成了一样的了  原来的系统控制的一些选项被分到别的地方或干脆找不到了  比如新立德就没有了
<sila_> ltn  原来装的软件都还在 都还可以用
<sila_> ltn  还发现irc客户端也和ubuntu邮件管理客户端整合到一起了
<sikao_lfs> ltn: 我对星际唯一的遗憾就是，联网功能不够强大，还有聊天频道没搞好，不支持中文，游戏网络卡的时候无法打字聊天。
<sila_> sikao_lfs 玩的时候开is好了
<sikao_lfs> 其他的非常完美。。。。。。。感觉这是少有的生命周期长的游戏。
<draketang1> 暴雪坏的很呢，其实有的版本已经很平衡了，故意改一点，改的不平衡，就是为了刺激新的战术出来
<sikao_lfs> sila_: 另外由于他是当初造的。在目前的操作系统上cpu消耗太大。
<sila_> :-)
<sikao_lfs> draketang1: 恩，我想未来如果自由软件运动造个类似星际的，完善这些，那么可以当电子竞技。我觉得电子竞技比赛其实还是很有看头。
<ltn> 恩。没事可以看看韩国的比赛。有中文解说的
<ltn> 星际2的聊天做的非常好奥
<draketang1> 大湿
<ltn> draketang1: 既然知道大师，我就不多介绍了
<draketang1> Chinatop zerg 哈哈
<draketang1> 好久没看plu了
<ltn> draketang1: 我靠。
<sila_> 悲剧了 vbox不能用
<ltn> draketang1: 果然信哥不如信群啊
<draketang1> sila_:  11.4 vbox 跟新了吧
<ltn> sila_: 源里装个ose的。现在ose可以支持usb设备了
<sikao_lfs> 我感觉。。。。。。。不我预言，未来任何游戏聊天系统都会做的比较好，甚至腾讯回归他本来面目也是因为这个原因！
<sila_> draketang1  没更新vbox阿  升级了系统 没升级虚拟机软件
<draketang1> ltn: 当初宿舍围观 第一人战，唉，那时候开心的呢
<ltn> sila_: vbox的内核模块没编译？
<gogogopals>  /part
<ltn> draketang1: 是啊
<sikao_lfs> 从我玩过的几个游戏来看，一般游戏能留人，靠玩家相互交流聊天能留更长时间。而这个聊天非常重要。
<jiero> ..星际那样的远远比不上Zero-K
<jiero> 如果你加频道，我们正在讨论平衡性。
<sila_> ltn 不清楚  我直接升级管理器里选择升级到最新发行版  然后就走了  回来已经安装的差不多了
<ltn> sila_: 是不是提示什么kernel module什么的，叫你去终端执行/etc/***/vbox setup什么的
<sila_> ltn  没有提示那个
<ltn> sila_: 那具体怎么的不工作法？
<sila_> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<sila_> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<sila_> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<sila_> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<sila_> ltn  怎么弄法
<ltn> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<porcelet> 同学们，能推荐几个你们常关注开源消息的国外网站不
<sila_> dkms不能通过
<draketang1> sila_:  vbox 4.06吗？
<sila_> 不是
<sila_> 4.05好像是 忘记了
<draketang1> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/virtualbox-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: VirtualBox Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Repository, Finally Ready ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sila_> draketang1 4.0的
<jiero> porcelet: 就看 slashdot.org足
<nosea_> 还有人在吗？
<jiero> 没人
<nosea_> irc.freenode.net/6667
<nosea_> 看哈这个？
<nosea_> 我写的
<nosea_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<nosea_> 错了哈
<nosea_> 是这个:http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<Stifler> what?
<nosea_> 能帮个忙吗？
<nosea_> 我想关机是不显示关机信息
<nosea_> 就是在plymouth出现前屏幕上显示的信息
<nosea_> 可以通过改变某个配置文件实现吗
<Stifler> 米那
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 按电源键
<Stifler> alvin_rxg: - -!
<nosea_> 大哥，这个很急的
<Stifler> @echo off?
<nosea_> 拜托啦
<nosea_> 类似这些信息* Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support [OK]
<nosea_> * Checking battery state... [OK]
<nosea_> acpid: exiting
<nosea_> Broadcast message from root@rays-Aspire-one
<nosea_>     (unknown) at 6:59...
<nosea_> System is going down for halt NOW!
<^k^> nosea_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Stifler> nosea_: 有难度
<Stifler> 除非拔插座
<nosea_> 我想应该有一个配置文件控制着这个的啊
<nosea_> 没有人知道吗？
<nosea_> 强人些啊。都睡觉了吗？
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 自己把 init 6 的信息给屏蔽掉呗
<nosea_> how？
<nosea_> 关机不是rc0吗？
<nosea_> 大哥，请说的详细一点嘛.谢谢啦
<alvin_rxg> 大哥，没了解过啊
<nosea_> 难道就没有办法了吗？
<nosea_> 给个思路也行啊
<nosea_> 比如关机时，过程是如何的啊
<nosea_> 调用的是哪个脚本啊
<nosea_> 至少我可以改改嘛
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 这你得看 ubuntu 怎么整的，我用 archlinux，虽然我比较清楚 archlinux怎么整的……
<nosea_> 汗，我知道了还用在这里问吗？
<nosea_> 好吧
<nosea_> 下一个问题
<nosea_> 大哥，你知道plymouth是如何计算开机时间的吗？
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: archlinux 可以改动 inittab
<Alexander> ^&^
<nosea_> 那个我知道。
<nosea_> ubuntu去掉了inittab
<alvin_rxg> 我也不用 plymouth 啊，开机信息可以让我及时了解有没有出错啊
<nosea_> 但是我就是要屏蔽掉这些消息啊。。。。
<alvin_rxg> rh:06:wait:/etc/rc.shutdown > /dev/null
<nosea_> 嗯？
<nosea_> 这个是那里的。
<alvin_rxg> inittab， ubuntu不知道是啥
<nosea_> 我可以自己建立一个inittab
<alvin_rxg> 没用，内核又不认
<nosea_> 你确定家了这句后，arch关机不会显示那些信息
<alvin_rxg> ls /etc/*init*
<Stifler> ///
<alvin_rxg> 不确定，但猜测可行
<alvin_rxg> 毕竟我还是需要那些信息的……
<nosea_> 还有，inittab在/etc下吧
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: ls /etc/*init*
<nosea_> ls /etc/*init* --------------这句干嘛？
<nosea_> 你还没告诉我inittab是不是在etc下啊
<nosea_> 大哥
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 猜猜 你当前系统里边是用哪个咯……
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 是……
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 但告诉你“是”了有什么用？你系统是 ubuntu，不认 inittab 这文件的
<nosea_> 我试一试。
<alvin_rxg> 都说了没用，还试
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: ls /etc/*init*  <== 这个有啥
<nosea_> 试一试嘛。
<nosea_> 我看过了
<alvin_rxg> 开饭了，不理你了
<nosea_> 显示/etc/init:
<nosea_> 你慢慢吃吧。
<nosea_> 肯定不行嘛。
<nosea_> 这里还有人在否啊
<Stifler> .....
<Stifler> 还有人阿..
<nosea_> 那看到我的问题没啊？
<nosea_> 你不会也在吃饭吧。
<nosea_> 或者你也用arch
<nosea_> 还有没有人活着啊。。。
<jiero> 欧洲游客？
<nosea_> 你是？
<nosea_> 唉，还得我自己慢慢专啊
<nosea_> 该睡觉的还是睡吧。
<sila_> 解决了  重新卸载安装了vbox最新的版本  NND
<sila_> 睡觉  糊糊
<Stifler> hoho
<alpha080> Good morning
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 咦，blueghost不是被抓走了吧？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: maybe
<knownbad> holly crap!
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 你得修改 ubuntu 所对应的 init 文件
<alvin_rxg> 说曹操曹操到
<blueghost> google.com 又疯了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不姓曹
<knownbad> 奶奶的，我还真铁嘴。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ...
<nosea_> 然后呢？
<knownbad> 刚刚才在说你被抓走了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 失望了"
<nosea_> 具体修改哪个啊
<blueghost> nosea_:) 修改什么
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: ls /etc  <== 结果贴给我
<nosea_> 好的。
<knownbad> 是啊，原本想看你上新闻的。
<nosea_> 接收啊
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> nosea_:) 修改什么
<nosea_> 就是关机不显示信息
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: ls -F ..
<blueghost> knownbad:) 用过 playonlinux 吗
<knownbad> no
<alpha080> Verbose
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: ubuntu 用 systemd 了，我不清楚
<nosea_> 太多了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 用过 playonlinux 吗
<nosea_> abcde.conf              compizconfig         ffserver.conf         hosts            localtime            obex-data-server         rc4.d              sudoers.d
<nosea_> acpi                    computer-janitor.d   firefox               hosts.allow      logcheck             openal                   rc5.d              sysctl.conf
<nosea_> adduser.conf            ConsoleKit           firefox-3.0           hosts.deny       login.defs           openoffice               rc6.d              sysctl.d
<nosea_> aliases                 console-setup        fonts                 hp               logrotate.conf       opt                      rc.local           terminfo
<nosea_> aliases.db              couchdb              foomatic              ifplugd          logrotate.d          pam.conf                 rc.local.bak       timezone
<nosea_> alternatives            cowpoke.conf         fstab                 init             lsb-base             pam.d                    rcS.d              timidity
<^k^> nosea_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<knownbad> ?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有什么 反动电台 的网络直播地址吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似 美国之音 也停播了中文 了吧
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你忘了说pastebin.
<blueghost> knownbad:) bbc 的中文博客也没了
<nosea_> 看这里
<nosea_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603361/
<knownbad> 不会吧？  中国是美国之音的最大客户。
<blueghost> nosea_:) 你在干嘛, 修改什么
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 你去查查 systemd 相关的资料吧
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那你知道 美国之音的网络广播地址吗? 貌似有, 但有一个每次都要 从网上找地址
<nosea_> 修改这个：http://paste.ubuntu.com/603362/
<nosea_> 好吧。
<knownbad> 我看看
<blueghost> nosea_:) 你在干嘛呢
<nosea_> 其实我已经找到一种方法
<blueghost> nosea_:) 修改什么?
<nosea_> glueghost：http://paste.ubuntu.com/603362/
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: systemd 用的是新的方案，我就不清楚需要改哪些文件了
<nosea_> 看链接啊
<nosea_> 就是shtudown -f
<knownbad> http://www.voanews.com/mp3/voa/english/nnow/NNOW_HEADLINES.mp3
<nosea_> 或则是reboot -f
<nosea_> 不会显示任何信息
<knownbad> 噢，英文版。
<nosea_> 但是这样就没有plymouth了
<nosea_> 悲剧啊
<alvin_rxg> nosea_: 自己不看看 shutdown -h 说 -f 是干嘛的
<knownbad> blueghost: http://goo.gl/tVZNW
<nosea_> 刚刚看了一下。
<blueghost> 好吧, 路过了, 不懂
<nosea_> 慢慢看吧。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是流的吗.
<knownbad> blueghost: 你能上吗？
<knownbad> 该是stream的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 正听着
<knownbad> 啊，真敢。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 以前找的 每天 都是一个文件. 每天都要找新的文件来听.
<knownbad> 何时被抓了跟我们说声，我们哀悼你。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好的
<knownbad> stream好多了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国还接受 政治难民的吗
<blueghost> 去美国大使馆 骂 gf, 会不会带我去美国
<knownbad> 随时有但定义会改变。  看国务院或是议会。
<knownbad> 这个就别试了吧。
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 可能都还进不了大使馆呢。
<blueghost> bbc 停了 中文广播, 说用网页 来传递 中文的信息. 但我们 都浏览不了 bbc 的中文网
<knownbad> 不清楚。
<alvin_rxg> 不列颠广播电台有啥好听的啊？
<knownbad> 你可以自个设个blog.
<blueghost> 河北 和 湖南的也打电话给 美国之音
<knownbad> bbc的新闻蛮不错的。
<blueghost> 听不懂 河北 说的话
<knownbad> 你要是需要vpn跟我说声。
<blueghost> thx
<alvin_rxg> kindle 彩色版，已经上路了
<blueghost> 暂时不需要
<blueghost> kndle 是什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: amazon kindle ..
<knownbad> 暂时也没设好。。。呵呵
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 电子书? 好像 半价
<knownbad> ebook reader.
<knownbad> 那里？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哪里半价？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 新闻说的, 好像 为了 抗衡 ipad
<blueghost> 等等
<knownbad> 两个在不同的市场啦。
<knownbad> 骗人。
<blueghost> http://tech.ifeng.com/it/detail_2011_05/04/6148708_0.shtml
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我看的新闻标题. 内容也没看
<knownbad> 可能而已。
<knownbad> 除非面板降价。
 * knownbad 一直没时间架设vps.
<blueghost> 哦
<Fivesheep_> 早早早
<knownbad> 好似pptp可以了，该是routing吧。
<Fivesheep_> 换了个快点的adsl, 感觉是不同.. 12M/900K
<knownbad> 只有你早呢。
<Fivesheep_> 还没到12点
<knownbad> 那家的?
<Fivesheep_> qwest
<knownbad> 难怪。
<Fivesheep_> 本来想换comcast的
<Fivesheep_> 结果他们怠慢我. 联系销售没联系上.
<Fivesheep_> 我就改回qwest了
<knownbad> comcast好像有filter torrent？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 亚马逊的电子书 和用 平板 看书 ,是不是亚马逊 的电子书看的舒服
<Fivesheep_> comcast倒是有个好处, 免费espn
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 用pt. 怕啥
<knownbad> pt?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 这，我没有，我评价不了
<Fivesheep_> private torrent
<blueghost> 哦
<Fivesheep_> 你不如问我
<Fivesheep_> 我有kindle和ipad
<Fivesheep_> 看书无疑是kindle舒服, 而且还轻很多. 躺着看书很合适
<Fivesheep_> 但ipad的pdf功能太强大, 看pdf还是ipad好.. 而且屏幕大
<blueghost> 谁 有亚马逊电子书,以及在 平板看过书的, 我想知道两者有什么区别, 是不是 亚马逊电子书看的会舒服些
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 哦
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 哦, kindle 能看 pdf 的吗
<Fivesheep_> 能
<Fivesheep_> 但如果你买6寸的版本
<Fivesheep_> 看着不舒服
<blueghost> kindle 的电子书是不是特殊格式的
<Fivesheep_> 太小
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 哦
<Fivesheep_> 是特殊格式, 可以自己转. 但pdf也是支持的
<Fivesheep_> 但不支持扫描的pdf
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 哦
<Fivesheep_> ipad是都支持
<blueghost> kindle 主打的是与真实印刷品一样,以及阅读舒适, 是这样吗
<Fivesheep_> 差不多
<Fivesheep_> 新imac27出来了
<Fivesheep_> 买吧
<blueghost> kindle 能在上面 记 笔记的吗, 就是用笔在上面 画
<blueghost> imac 27?
<Fivesheep_> kindle不能触摸
<Fivesheep_> 多用途, 你买个ipad2 差不多了
<Fivesheep_> 大部分都满足
<Fivesheep_> kindle 适合看小说
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 哦, 如果 加上 触摸就好了, 不用 操作,就是写字.
<blueghost> 电子书 是不是 没有角度问题, lcd 那种问题
<knownbad> 可以试试nook color。
<blueghost> 电子书 是反光, ipad 是发光, 在技术上是不是这样
<blueghost> nook color 是电子墨水, 还是 lcd 的
<blueghost> 应该是 lcd 的吧
<knownbad> 连我妈都觉得Eink的荧幕好。
<knownbad> lcd.
<knownbad> 但价位低。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦
<blueghost> knownbad:) 电子墨水会不会被 基于 lcd 的平板淘汰
<blueghost> eink==电子墨水???
<knownbad> 是吧？
<knownbad> 不知。
<knownbad> 我要是知道就发了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我不希望 电子墨水 不会被淘汰.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我不希望 电子墨水 会被淘汰.
<knownbad> 看市场。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 虽然我两个都没用过, 但我希望这世界多种多样, 而不是 一种东西 一统天下
<knownbad> 妈的，没喝咖啡就有点悃。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我个人希望看到 一种东西有各种方式 存在. 那样 才会丰富多彩
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你有咖啡依赖了
<nosea_> 你们两个还不睡。。。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 我同学去年邀请女友过来玩三个月. 结果走之前发现怀孕了, 就直接留下. 刚生了对双胞胎.. 他女友也不用走了.
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 我猜想 是女友 的阴谋
<Fivesheep_> 他的阴谋
<Fivesheep_> 她女友也是我同学来的.
<knownbad> 等等去看心脏科得忍忍。
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 哦
<Fivesheep_> 她国内还有生意. 家族生意.
<blueghost> fivesheep:) o
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你干的太多假人了吧, 也不洗洗
<knownbad> 这是个较快的方法。
<blueghost> 较快的方法??
<blueghost> 喝咖啡?
<blueghost> 干假人且不洗?
<blueghost> 还是邀请女友, 阴谋搞大肚子
<blueghost> 说什么呢
<knownbad> 但拿身份还得等儿女十八岁后。
<Fivesheep_> 不
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 不用的
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 她现在已经可以合法留下. 有合法工作身份了
<knownbad> 哦，什么身份？
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 什么时候,我去你那,搞大我肚子
<Fivesheep_> 婚姻那个. 不过是在美国本土排期
<Fivesheep_> 我不行. 我不是citizen
<knownbad> blueghost: 你从屁股生？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 那大块头也可以男人怀孕 啊
<knownbad> arnold?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 为什么我就不能让 换 科幻变现实呢
<knownbad> 他后来当了州长了。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<blueghost> 哦
<Fivesheep_> 哎.. qwest 没 espn3
<Fivesheep_> 不爽
<knownbad> 那你把屁眼奉献出来吧。
<blueghost> 男人搞大美国女人 的 肚子, 会不会有合法身份的
<knownbad> 有
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 你有没认识漂亮的台妹. 介绍个给我?
<knownbad> 要有我何必去了湖北？
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 萝卜青菜
<Fivesheep_> 但我喜欢台妹子说话的柔和
<Fivesheep_> 你喜欢湖北妹子洁白的肌肤
<nosea_> 有多了一个人呢。
<knownbad> 拜托，都差不多吧。
<knownbad> 完全是看个性。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 不同地区, 性格差别很大的.
<blueghost> 我喜欢老外女人的轮廓清晰, 搞鼻子
<blueghost> 眼窝深
<Fivesheep_> 搬家之后, 交通没那么方便. 这次真要买车了
<xiamx> 买车好阿
<knownbad> 我就喜欢老婆不罗嗦的个性。
<Fivesheep_> 你们没生活在一起
<knownbad> 倒是。
<knownbad> 有些台湾妹子很龟毛的。
<Fivesheep_> 你每年都去一次湖北见见老婆, 解决一下生理问题么
<knownbad> 每六个月。  但是因为经济上。
<Fivesheep_> 你好歹也从事IT行业... 经济上能有多大问题
<Fivesheep_> 而且你身边还没女人.
<Fivesheep_> 钱能花多少
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 他要寄钱回家的吧
<blueghost> 美国买车便宜吗
<blueghost> 蔡志忠：中国动漫要有世界性题材 学习日本是捷径
<blueghost> 就是为什么 中国的 动漫 就像是日本 动漫的 山寨
<knownbad> 印度车便宜。
<blueghost> http://res.news.ifeng.com/af0a411b01107b98/2011/0504/rdn_4dc0a7cdcbc90.jpg
<blueghost> 短裤 警衫 大盖帽 拖鞋
<knownbad> 我是个穷人呢。
<blueghost> 好时兴
<knownbad> 不是真IT。
<Jagdwurst> 河圖 http://i.imgur.com/9q7UL.gif
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 解释一下
<blueghost> 我英语栏
<nosea_> 睡觉吧
 * knownbad 看医生去
 * xiamx 考试去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://books.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/04/0520226&amp;from=rss
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等出了，再买一个
<FeiRuoWa> bbl, i'm going to go try to get a job at a hardware store.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真有钱…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上班你就有钱了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有钱没时间花
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯嗯
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 让你女人帮你花
 * microcai 有人吗？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 看样子还没找到工作
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  是啊 ， can 说我水平太次了。
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  又被踢了
<alvin_rxg> 不被 cpan 踢就好
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   can  这个连个 Unity 都开发不好的公司~~~
<alvin_rxg> canonical?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  问问题
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  en
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 英语文凭要怎么说？
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... 就是文凭本子上的那个称呼
<alvin_rxg> 文凭啊
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-05
<SLruan> swap 分区自动变成ext4分区了 难道是中毒了？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<SLruan> swap 分区自动变成ext4分区了 难道是中毒了？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Loongjia1g> /print well
<Loongjia1g> Loongjiang well
<maucat> 早上好，同学
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<hoxily> ^k^: 你知道保护模式吗?
<^k^> hoxily, 人类：你知道保护模式？  ㍡ 
<yudun> gae上传源码的时候，输入完邮箱密码appcfg.py就没有反映了,有没有人遇到过此类情况？
<nalanfeng> 哈哈 大家早上好
<hoxily> nalanfeng: morning
<nalanfeng>  hoxily: morning
<lerosua> yudun: 有个传闻说第一次上传gae源码要vpn连接了，以后不用。我听来的
<qingshi163> 升级到1104，一切正常，^_^
<ofan> yudun: gae上传要翻墙
<yudun> lerosua, -_- 囧木有vpn，只有一个gapp的proxy
<yudun> ofan, 除了vpn有他办法么。
<ofan> yudun: ipv6
<yudun> ofan, 修改hosts可以么
<ofan> yudun: 没试过 好像可以
<yudun> ofan, 恩我试试再
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> XwinX: 忘记了gpg密码。帮忙想出来？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你这悲剧的
<iGoogle> lerosua: 高手，赶紧帮忙想出来
<lerosua> iGoogle: 把你脑袋切片，一片一片找
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你不是喜欢沉思yy的嘛。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 怎么想
<iGoogle> 发功啊。
<snowtown86> mint 11几号发布啊
<lerosua> iGoogle:  你忘了密码，让我帮你回忆 ...  有刻舟求剑 如此的嘛
<iGoogle> lerosua: 期待你石破天惊的提示
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你就是来耍我玩的
<XwinX> iGoogle: 昨天又换回gnome-shell了
<iGoogle> XwinX: 那东西，也不好玩啊。还是compiz算了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 可不能升级了啊
<justcc> hi, everyone
<justcc> good morning.
<justcc> Do you all get an easy job ?
<ofan> how do you define 'easy'?
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<justcc> ofan: not tired , well paid , plenty of time to spend on you own wish ... so on.
<justcc> ofan: or be more simple : have plenty of time to do what you want to do ...
<justcc> ofan: do you ?
<ofan> justcc: yes
<justcc> ofan: I envy you ...
<justcc> ofan: what is it ?
<ofan> justcc: daydream
<Cherrot> ofan: Nice idea~
<justcc> ofan: omg
<justcc> ofan: I don't think daydreaming can get well paid ...
<ofan> justcc: in my dream,i'm the god
<justcc> ofan: that's for sure ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: In my dream, God sucked my XXXX
<justcc> ofan: so is the others .
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ok.. that's your dream
<justcc> MeaCulpa: wow , you should be worried about next lighting ...
<justcc> ofan: how is PHP programmers ? Is it sort of an easy job ?
<ofan> justcc: php is easy to learn,but php programmers don't only use php,i think
<roylez> 怎么突然变成英文频道了？
<justcc> ofan: but also HTML and CSS .
<Cherrot> justcc: I thought a man who only use PHP is not enough to get a job
<Cherrot> justcc: PHP+HTML+CSS is still not enough...
<justcc> Cherrot: but verycd ads says : employ PHP programmers hotly ...
<justcc> Cherrot: What else ?
<justcc> Cherrot: databases ?
<Cherrot> justcc: Is it well paid?
<justcc> Cherrot: no idea , I haven't contact verycd yet .
<MeaCulpa> justcc: lighting? Por Ort Grav
<Cherrot> justcc: Cross programming(Or multi-programming?) is an essential ablity
<justcc> MeaCulpa: or lightning?
<MeaCulpa> justcc: God only exist when ppl believe it.
<Cherrot> justcc: I think...
<justcc> Cherrot: you mean cross-platform ?
<MeaCulpa> justcc: My belief don't need other's support, so I'm typical Subjective Idealismist
<ofan> justcc: css is annoying..
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: front engineer...
<ofan> justcc: designers have to tweak it to fit all browsers.
<MeaCulpa> IE6?
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: html5+js+art work+a little php/jsp/asp.net/node.js/java
<MeaCulpa> IE6 is your arch enemy...
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: front enineer
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: what do you mean "front engineer"?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫回来啦，偶不用一个人遛弯了
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: html5+js+art work+a little php/jsp/asp.net/node.js/java = front enginner
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要死了，email轰炸
<ofan> MeaCulpa: fortunately,ie6 is history except in China...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 7500/200 = ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 37.5/500g
<ofan> MeaCulpa: unfortunately,we are in China..
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: learned .
<Cherrot> ofan: I agree... :-)
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: database like mysql cluster, detabase design + sql server optimize or oracle design , it's other career
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: yeah , seems front engineer is easier ...
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: If you are not CS, I suggeste you chose the first one.
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: what is CS?
<MeaCulpa> 7500/200 , 啥东西
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: computer science
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: yeah , I'd love to find a job which not only can feed myself but also give me plenty of time to improve myself .
<ofan> justcc: front engineers do everything that backend engineers don't want to do
<justcc> ofan: yeah , front* seems fit for me :D
<jojol> 走错地方了？
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: Advanced javascript engineer is good for you .....
<MeaCulpa> SQL Server...
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: yeah , I will give it a shot ... :D
<MeaCulpa> Datamining and BI is hot these years... $$$
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 37.5一斤
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 它不是不没中文输入法？
<justcc> MeaCulpa: Datamining means hd recovery ?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 咋跑到中文群来问职业问题？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不晓得...
 * MeaCulpa 丫试过DW Eng一个笔试，电脑有google，无人监视，于是... 搞了两轮面试
<MeaCulpa> justcc: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥东西...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你的肉价
<jojol> 有玩joomla的吗？
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: I am in terminal , no way : computer is so slow .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那次，笔试google以后，两轮面试，第一轮是一个oracle dba面我的，第二轮一个老外一个白板一只笔
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 巨牛，没想到最后开价极低...mglb
<lemonhallatvpn> justcc: datamining require goood math or computer science master.... it related something like statistics
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只好去了打印机厂商
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: orz
<justcc> lemonhallatvpn: it seems very professional .
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 多钱？
<peter_huang> canon?
 * MeaCulpa 折腾了4轮面试...结果才9k...
<ofan> 美刀?
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 好吧。。。。挺好的了
<peter_huang> google应该不止这个价，年薪应该20w+才算入门
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 我记错了，我一直以为你是高中生
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 冥钞
<justcc> thanks buddies , see you around .
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ... 汇率多少?
<MeaCulpa> peter_huang: 我说的不是google, 是一个单位面试我的时候电脑联网...
<peter_huang> 打印机厂家就不晓得了
<missing> iGoogle: ee,试试我的脚本去~~~
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 打印机厂商让你做什么呢？
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 写驱动？
<MeaCulpa> 面试我的时候给我个电脑做题，结果完全不搭调的职位我20min就完美答完了
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 忽悠
<peter_huang> 哪个打印机厂， HP， Canon？
<lemonhallatvpn> 啥职位？？？？好奇啊
<MeaCulpa> 天地通用银行...汇率...
 * MeaCulpa 转让津巴布韦币，一百万亿面值一张
<missing> ...
<lemonhallatvpn> 1块钱。。。我就要了
<lemonhallatvpn> 给我吧。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> 邮费我给你出了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还不如当废纸卖
<ofan> 比报纸质量好
<MeaCulpa> mglb，去年年底津巴布韦政府宣布作废了
<MeaCulpa> 本来我还指望升值呢
<ofan> mglb?
<lemonhallatvpn> mlgb
<lemonhallatvpn> 妈个嘞逼~~~
<lemonhallatvpn> 听上去像马格利特~~
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 了解mongodb?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 仅限于了解。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我们的公司不思进取。。。老板是销售出身
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 有好有坏，利弊参半
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 我也就随便问问...
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 好吧，细节我认识懂的人。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 如果你要问到的是生产级别的问题的话，的确可以介绍人给你认识
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 你的vps是哪买的？
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 我不用VPS。。。。手头有独立主机可用
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 太好了。。
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 虽然是WIN2003，但是。。。。毕竟是独立主机，独享100M光纤
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 可以弄个bnc
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: bnc??
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, IRC bouncer
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 好吧，我去搜搜。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: IRC代理？
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 嗯
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 好主意。。。这样很节省我的流量
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 有什么推荐的程序么？
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 这样你在手机上可以跟电脑用一个用户名
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: win2003方便安装
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 啊哈~~对对
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, https://code.google.com/p/znc-msvc/downloads/list
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, znc 挺好，这个是非官方的win32包
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 这个就是我现在用的
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 3X，我去看看
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: http://goo.gl/ooIvH ?
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: ???
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: 奥，这个啊。。。不如CYGWIN
<xiamx> win2003还有更新么？
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 当然有。。服务器版本的更新那是相当恐怖
<xiamx> 都8年了
 * xiamx 睡觉
<MeaCulpa> win2003很不错
<MeaCulpa> 我甚至觉得xinxp没有被使用的理由了
<lemonhallatvpn> 很稳定的系统
<lemonhallatvpn> WIN2008不好，内核不给力，和VISTA是一个内核。。。
<MeaCulpa> 2k3关键有PAE
<Cherrot> 我用11.04觉得好卡  简单的一个桌面缩放都一顿一顿的
<MeaCulpa> XP现在没法用，我一进系统就花屏，内存太大
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bejgsa又活了？懒得搬家了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，破
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一定是有小白再搞认证模块啥的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 某些ssh的依赖，比如pam
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不明白AIX里面是啥架构，但是都是openssh
<MeaCulpa> kerberos? 总之有小白在那里折腾，我是放弃北京了准备，只用他的web目录
<MeaCulpa> 我thunderbird邮件数据库太过庞大了...
<roylez> 这世上没有能对付你的邮件的客户端
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还拿sqlite windows binary屁颠屁颠的给他reindex, vacuum
<MeaCulpa> 这还都是imap mail, 邮件头而已
<MeaCulpa> 还有无数新闻组...
<sikao_lfs> 看cpu是否支持64位是这样的法子吗？
<sikao_lfs> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags | grep ' lm ' | wc -l
<roylez> sikao_lfs: lscpu更简单
<sikao_lfs> 是说cpuinfo里的flag 里面含有lm的项？
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 没错
<sikao_lfs> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 现在主流cpu都支持64位的
<sikao_lfs> roylez 谢谢。搞明白了。可以玩玩64位的了。
<yangjia> 安装gentoo的时候是一定需要网络吗
<qingshi163> 11.04怎么没有通知区域呢？
<qingshi163> 就是面板上显示程序小图标的地方
<yangjia> 安装gentoo的时候是一定需要网络吗
<qingshi163> yangjia: gentoo光盘不带gui，所以好像只有2百来mb
<qingshi163> yangjia: 光要命令行那应该不需要网络的
<void1> 一定要网络的，stage3, portage, kernel都需要从网络上下
<qingshi163> http://imagebin.org/151768 没有stardict那个图标
<isspy> yangjia: 安装gentoo不需要网络也可以。
<star01191> Ubuntu下所有窗口的菜单都不见了怎么恢复啊
<qingshi163> star01191: 1104的菜单都放到最顶上去了
<star01191> qingshi163: 恩，不是这个情况，就象打开主文件夹，不是最大化的情况下，第一行直接就是后退前进
<star01191> 没有上面的菜单了
<qingshi163> star01191: 是1104吗
<star01191> qingshi163: 恩，是
<qingshi163> star01191: 鼠标移到上面板，就会显示出来了
<qingshi163> star01191: 上面板显示标题的地方
<star01191> qingshi163: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=275136，就像这里面的那个情况一样
<star01191> qingshi163: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=275136
<devilken> ati mobility Radeon X2300显卡 有没有同类- -# 屏幕老是偶尔闪小条纹 兴致高就跳一下。。。。
<qingshi163> star01191: http://imagebin.org/151770
<star01191> qingshi163: etc-文件浏览器 这一行都没有，直接就是后退，前进那一杨
<star01191> qingshi163: 哦，谢谢，我看看
<qingshi163> star01191: 1104所有的主菜单都放到上面板上了，像mac os一样
<devilken> qingshi163: 很不习惯那样啊 关闭窗口挺不爽的
<qingshi163> devilken: 最大化的话，关闭按钮也放到面板上去了
<star01191> qingshi163: http://imagebin.org/151771
<devilken> qingshi163: 恩 最大化的时候的确扩展出来更多浏览空间 但是小窗口的时候 我习惯性的去点叉叉。。没点着。。
<star01191> qingshi163: http://imagebin.org/151772
<qingshi163> devilken: 小窗口时叉叉没变化把，可以放到右边的
<qingshi163> star01191: 菜单不是在窗口里的，在最顶上的面板上
<devilken> qingshi163: 呃。。我只稍微用了一小会 有点摸不着头
<devilken> qingshi163: 哦 对了 记错了 应该是按菜单的时候 没按着。。- -#
<devilken> qingshi163: 难道为了方便 还是要把快捷键给记住。。
<qingshi163> devilken: ...这个是要习惯下，不过最大化后点起来就差不多了
<OwnLinux> 好久没有来了
<qingshi163> 11.04怎么没有通知区域呢？
<qingshi163> 就是面板上显示程序小图标的地方
<yangjia> isspy: 我看文档上面说的下载protage的时候需要
<wujie> 通知区域可以解锁的
<wujie> 发现一个跨平台载体，Adobe Air
<qingshi163> wujie: 解锁？http://imagebin.org/151768 没有stardict那个图标
<chattan> ....
<wujie> 不知道，我用10.10了，11.04太搓
<wujie>  怎么贴图
<qingshi163> wujie: 贴图用imagebin.org
<wujie> 给各位看张我的桌面阿
<wujie> 在不，
<chattan> 你的桌面很好看吗
<wujie> 自己看http://imagebin.org/151773
 * jimmyxu 还在用 clearlooks :)
<chattan> 。。。。
<chattan> 我还以为你是这个是Mac呢
<wujie> 看到Air了没
<isspy> yangjia: 在/etc/make.conf 里设 PKGDIR="/你的DVD光盘/portage/packages"
<chattan> 。。。。。
<chattan> 看到了
<ofan> 手Q客服海绵
<FrankLv> 我晕 archive 的gmail不见了，search不出来了
<star0119> qingshi163: 在吗
<qingshi163> star0119: 恩
<star0119> qingshi163: 这个是正常的，http://imagebin.org/151774
<chattan> GNOME3好蛋疼呀
<chattan> 好不习惯
<wujie> gnome3现在还不成熟，没gnome2.X好
<qingshi163> star0119: 怎么了？
<wujie> 11.04真的好搓
<xiaoluoding> chattan: unity也是挺难受的
<wujie> 我鄙视ubuntu11.04，就像鄙视winvist一样
<xiaoluoding> wujie: 小本子看着还行
<star0119> qingshi163: 不正常的时候是没有最上面那一栏，我发现是打开empathy的账户管理引起的
<qingshi163> star0119: 查看/主工具栏
<xiaoluoding> qingshi163: 面板不能定制呀
<jimmyxu> 昨天新装的 11.04，装好直接把 unity 卸干净了…
<xiaoluoding> qingshi163: 我被迫配置conky
<star0119> qingshi163: 之前是正常的，打开empathy的账户管理，所有窗口的最上面一行就没了
<wujie> empathy我直接就删了，用pigin和雷鸟，雷鸟真好
<xiaoluoding> 大家知道cpu温度怎么显示么，在conky里
<ofan> wujie: 你是客服?
<star0119> qingshi163: 主工具栏有，最上面的那个关闭、最大化、最小化 没有了
<wujie> 恩，手机QQ，现在特鄙视那群开发人员
<ofan> wujie: 在腾讯?
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 干嘛
<star0119> qingshi163: 我把empathy卸了再重装还是有这个问题
<ofan> wujie: 你头像怎么是个男的
<star0119> qingshi163: 但是昨天用的好好的
<xiaoluoding> 我用${acpitemp}在conky怎么显示温度是零，可是终端里面acpi -t可以显示温度……
<wujie> 干嘛不行么
<qingshi163> star0119: 不知道，没用empathy
<wujie> 鄙视你
<star0119> qingshi163: 哦，谢谢
<ofan> wujie: TX内部不都是用windows么
<ofan> wujie: 为啥你用linux
<wujie> 客服用linux
<xiaoluoding> star0119: 我用的就是empathy
<ofan> wujie: 为啥鄙视开发人员?
<star0119> xiaoluoding: 你的出问题了吗
<star0119> xiaoluoding: 我的今天出问题了
<roylez> xiaoluoding: 你什么牌子的电脑，用的什么acpi模块知道吗？
<xiaoluoding> star0119: 什么问题？
<chattan> 仿佛GNOME3也要比那个U好用一点
<MeaCulpa> 客服用linux...
<chattan> 那个U我用起太纠结了
<wujie> 让我们客服用linux却不开发个好的linuxqq
<xiaoluoding> roylez：我的是acer 4736G
<MeaCulpa> launchpad客服估计都不用linux...
<star0119> xiaoluoding: http://imagebin.org/151776
<ofan> wujie: 客服能不能接触到源码?
<star0119> xiaoluoding: http://imagebin.org/151771
<xiaoluoding> roylez：acpi传感器我不了解，我看看那
<wujie> 想的没
<chattan> star0119: 你的桌面好纠结
<roylez> xiaoluoding: 具体原因我不清楚
<star0119> xiaoluoding: 点开empathy的账户管理最上面的最大化、关闭就没了
<chattan> 在左右你习惯么
<star0119> chattan: 恩，是啊
<roylez> xiaoluoding: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature  看看你有没有这个文件
<star0119> chattan: 只要不开empathy的账户管理就没事
<chattan> star0119: G3里没有最小化，哦也～～
<xiaoluoding> roylez：恩，我试试，我太小白，有点超出我的认识了
<ofan> wujie: 找个程序员老公不就可以了
<star0119> chattan: 额，这个、、、、、
<wujie> 都是死人，
<xiaoluoding> roylez：cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature 报错没有这个文件……
<roylez> xiaoluoding:
<roylez>         ["sys"]  = {"/sys/class/thermal/",     file = "temp",          div = 1000},
<roylez>         ["core"] = {"/sys/devices/platform/",  file = "temp1_input",   div = 1000},
<roylez>         ["proc"] = {"/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/",file = "temperature"}
<ofan> wujie: ....
<roylez> xiaoluoding: 大概有这么三种可能
<roylez> xiaoluoding: 我刚才给你的是第三种，也就是thinkpad和thinkcenter常用的
<xiaoluoding> roylez：什么可能，要不我自己建一个文件？
<star0119> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:happyaron/ppa
<star0119> sudo apt-get update
<star0119> sudo apt-get install pidgin-openfetion
<star0119> 我用这个命令装了openfetion的插件
<star0119> 然后empathy就出问题了
<roylez> xiaoluoding: 还有两个地方阿 /sys/devices/platform/temp1_input 和 /sys/class/thermal/temp
<xiaoluoding> star0119: 好像我也试过，这个不是很好用，我直接在软件中心装了个飞信，也是同一个人开发的openfetion
<star0119> xiaoluoding: 恩，是啊，这个插件怎么卸载啊
<star0119> xiaoluoding: 弄的郁闷啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: developerworks上的中文是谁翻译的，专门有人翻译还是靠人投稿？
<xiaoluoding> roylez：我接着努力……关键是我不理解acpi怎么接如conky呢？也不是命令……
<jinghua> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141898.htm
<roylez> xiaoluoding: 这个我早就忘了，你自己查查吧，不用conky有点长了
<Loongjiang> 据说《effective C++》这本书很不错，有看过的么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有专人翻译。你看那翻译质量就知道了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/05/05/house-111.html
<ofan> Loongjiang: 毫无疑问
<xiaoluoding> roylez：恩，努力努力，没动ubuntu一根毛，就进步一下……
<Loongjiang> ofan: 说什么，很经典？
<ofan> Loongjiang: 学c++ 必读的
<MeaCulpa> 统计局公布的2010年国民经济核算中对居民消费支出的统计结果，月均1123元的支出中占比最多的前四位分别是食品类月支出400元，交通和通信类支出165元，教育文化娱乐服务类支出136元以及衣着类支出120元。而每月住房支出仅为111元，排在衣食住行的末位。
<Loongjiang> ofan: 鲁讯说，凡是标为必读的书，完全可以不读！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .... 我嘞个去，就是说80%的产权房主人没有贷款，我...拖国家后腿了
<ofan> Loongjiang: 那你就不要读了
<MeaCulpa> "哥轻拂菊花笑不语"
<Loongjiang> ofan: 开玩笑，当然要看了
<MeaCulpa> http://free-linux-wallpapers.com/
<MeaCulpa> 这都有往Linux凑的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 网易的原帖好难开...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 新闻节目当娱乐看，娱乐节目当新闻看，不会错的
<star0119> pidgin聊天界面可以变成empathy的聊天界面吗
<pocoyo> star0119: pidgin-webkit?
<star0119> pocoyo: 什么意思
<pocoyo> star0119: pidgin->empathy?
<star0119> pocoyo: 就是我感觉empathy的聊天界面比较好
<pocoyo> star0119: 我也这么感觉
<star0119> pocoyo: 但是我这用empathy出问题
<star0119> pocoyo: 能不能把pidgin界面改成empathy的聊天界面啊
<pocoyo> star0119: 搜啊 pidgin-webkit 。 不过我这里会崩溃
<star0119> pocoyo: 哦，我找找。我这今天装了个pidgin-openfetion的插件，只要一开empathy的账户管理就出问题
<pocoyo> star0119: pidgin-ofenfetion跟empathy有关系？
<lemonhall> 《纽约时报》报导，中共中央政法委书记周永康呼吁建立一个包含13.4亿中国居民信息的数据库，目的是改善“社会管理”——维稳的代称。周永康在官方的《求是》杂志上刊文称，现在迫切需要建立一套能够覆盖全部实有人口的动态管理体系，建立以公民身份号码为唯一代码的国家人口基础信息库，包
<lemonhall> 含纳税纪录、教育和工作经历，以及个人财产和汽车等。
<star0119> pocoyo: 我也不知道，装上那个插件在empathy里就可以用飞信了
<edison0354> pocoyo: pidgin-openfetion是libpurple插件，pidgin和pmpathy还有adium都可以用的
<lemonhall> G10是什么？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 您的 HTC Desire HD、Incredible S 隔空（OTA）吃姜饼了吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这两个的代号是什么？G10，G11？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道……求DHD
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是垃圾G3
<ofan> edison0354:  花开伊吕波 看没?
<edison0354> ofan: 最强画工TVA，但是我不喜欢那个画风……
<edison0354> ofan: 所以没看……
<ofan> edison0354: 是制作好,画的其实一般
<edison0354> ofan: http://share.renren.com/share/253128849/6320973418?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=103&fin=23&ff_id=253128849#nogo
<ofan> edison0354: 现在没得看了
<edison0354> ofan: 画工很神的！你去看，有个帖子是介绍画工的，细节无比NB，新海诚的剧场版都得甘拜下风
<ofan> edison0354: 帖子貌似看过,那应该是后期制作出来的..
<ofan> edison0354: 五条杠这个怎么回事
<edison0354> ofan: 就是五条杠啊……
<ofan> edison0354: 好nb阿...
<edison0354> ofan: 很有名的！！！最开始是个批阅文件的照片，后来出了个霸气单人照
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<wujie> 火狐这几个月动作频频，伤个月才出了火狐4,今天又发布火狐5测试版了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/r6A4S.jpg  再次看这个还是觉得好笑
<roylez> wujie: 伤个月，伤一年
<ofan> ...内涵
<wujie> 火狐5
<ofan> wujie: 不用腾讯浏览器?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 就是G10
<lemonhall> edison0354: G10,G11的系统看来已经官方升级到2.3了。。很好！！！！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是2.3.3啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人呢？
<snoop_fy> 请教，台式机前面耳机插孔没用，咋解决？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是自己刷的？
<snoop_fy> 记得以前折腾好了，后来换了个内核，又这样了。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/05/04/htc-starts-ota-gingerbread-updates-for-desire-hd-and-incredibl/
<edison0354> lemonhall: 废话……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚！
 * edison0354 Google Contacts 现可存储最多 25,000 个联系人
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<bao__> 谷歌都上不去
<edison0354> lemonhall: 又不见了？
<Cherrot> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2153155.shtml
<Cherrot> 无语了，沙县小吃不是为了钱才开遍全国的……
<wujie> win7sp2出来了
<wujie> 火狐5下载链接　ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0b1/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-5.0b1.tar.bz2
<happyaron> wujie: 6都出了，你咋才知道5呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是刷机器+黑苹果。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<bao__> 谷歌浏览器怎么升级啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 又失踪了？
<edison0354> ofan: 在？
<ofan> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> ofan: http://bt.ktxp.com/program.php
<edison0354> ofan: 很多片子看啊，你咋就没的看呢……
<ofan> edison0354: 什么东西
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........................................
<edison0354> ofan: 自己看……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你出来了，求DHD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 开价吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我能接受就寄一部给你
<edison0354> lemonhall: 1k，哦耶～
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你有几台DHD……
<star0119> 怎么让pidgin支持QQ
<Cherrot> star0119: 下载 libqq2010协议  见论坛
<star0119> OK！3Q
<blueghost> 广电总局曝新禁令 众卫视响应5至7月不播谍战剧
<wujie> 旗袍还在播
<blueghost> 各电视台要禁播谍战剧、涉案剧以及穿越剧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还在啊……
<blueghost> 什么叫穿越剧
<lemonhall> edison0354: G4的新机器都1,300呢。。。你是求吐嘈是把
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～～～～～～～
<lemonhall> blueghost: 寻秦记
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你可以去看寻秦记
<FrankLv> blueghost: 穿越小说 流行的桥段
<roylez> happyaron: dict.cn查例句不如youdao，不打算重写
<roylez> happyaron: 另外，例句这个，dict.cn也没有提供xml接口
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 这些为什么要禁呢. 连老百姓的一点娱乐都要剥夺吗
<chengzi> blueghost: 以后都要效仿重庆卫视
<blueghost> chengzi:) 哦, 专门播红剧???
<wujie> adobe air very good
<chengzi> blueghost: 唱红歌
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 名字不全
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: ..............
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 你有来了
<ofan> SingRedSongSeeRe: ...
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 你又来了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> SingRedSongSeeRedTeleplay
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 唱红歌看红剧
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 做红人
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 生红孩儿
<chengzi> SingRedSongSeeRe：喝红酒
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 哈哈
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 取红妻
<chengzi> 穿红内裤……
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 别找黑丝袜拉, 那个是要打的, 唱红打黑, 她被专政的对象
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> SingRedSongSeeRe: ……
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 找 穿红衣 红裤, 染红发, 红胭脂 的
<lemonhall> ...........................
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 黑丝我已经不打算找了啊
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 不是一类人，而且还要人哄，新鲜劲儿已经过去了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 滚完了就不找了?? 好吧. 找处女, 一定要见红的
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 我看我压根就不想结婚
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 挺沮丧的
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 继续找。。多少 有些觉得无聊了已经
<SingRedSongSeeRe> :)
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 在听美国之音
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 中的 test 可否测试 链接文件？谢谢
<SingRedSongSeeRe> if_else:) 可以吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<if_else> SingRedSongSeeRe: 兄，使用哪个参数的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你笑点真低
<lemonhall> ....................
<lemonhall> 兄
<SingRedSongSeeRe> if_else:) 我想可以, 不知道怎么做. test 貌似只是判断 真假 吧
<if_else> SingRedSongSeeRe: 些了，我google一下
<hata> vim怎么设置能zo打开，zi关闭，我这是打开了不能折叠回去
<alpha080> 三国杀2区进不去了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> if_else:) 我以前用过 test 命令 ,但我改了其他办法,就把他忘了
<alpha080> 正准备连锁火攻一大片呢...555，偶是内
<MeaCulpa> google 盛大打架事件
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ？
<alpha080> 在4738G上成功地装上opensuse了，话说usb安装还是挺麻烦的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 没看到新闻, 给个 链接
<MeaCulpa> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-05-05/082722409162.shtml
<MeaCulpa> 我靠我最喜欢吃毛肚
<Kandu> hata: zc 吧
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 什么是毛肚
<hata> Kandu: 阿，是啊
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 我更想知道 google 和盛大 在打什么
<NoIE> 这里有人用 win 吗？
<NoIE> http://flash.17173.com/flashfile/2010-03-22/20100322145837618.shtml?1024
<hata> Kandu: 我记错了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) lemonhall <== win 党
<NoIE> 怎么在 linux 下玩不了？
<hata> Kandu: 谢谢
<alpha080> 有。。。我用win
<NoIE> lemonhall: http://flash.17173.com/flashfile/2010-03-22/20100322145837618.shtml?1024
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: ...貌似没有，哈哈
<NoIE> alpha080: 您看看，那个游戏能不能玩？
<alpha080> 因为lp要用
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 标题党了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> .......
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<alpha080> NoIE: 游戏= =！偶很多年没玩了
<Kandu> hata: 哦。不適應 zc 的話 :map zi zc
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 我在 linux 可以玩
<NoIE> SingRedSongSeeRe: 怎么玩？
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 貌似确实不行, 有装载过程, 装载玩,点击 开始,就没反应了
<alpha080> 现在不在win下面...
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 植物大战僵尸 不过有可以玩的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 去 4499
<alpha080> 用U盘一点一点传资料....200G/8G
<alpha080> 4399
<NoIE> SingRedSongSeeRe: 4499，OK！
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 儿子会 用 google 了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 4399
<NoIE> SingRedSongSeeRe: 好孩子。
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 看 alpha080 的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> NoIE:) 他会搜索 4399
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 没人教过他, 就看我搜索过, 他就会了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 他也会用 chrome 了.
<NoIE> SingRedSongSeeRe: 另郎多大？
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 5岁
<alpha080> e...偶女儿只会抢鼠标。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子会在linux看图了...
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 我儿子也抢啊, 还抢凳子
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 什么图
<alpha080> 都很强大....
<alpha080> 都是升级的版本啊
<happyaron> 谁有《苇间风》？
 * MeaCulpa 儿子会对着键盘一阵猛按，不小心出图了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 哈
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 没啥图，阿姨在洗澡之类
<SingRedSongSeeRe> ...........................................
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 我儿子 喜欢打字, 但是乱打的
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子21个月了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:)
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 两岁?
<MeaCulpa> 我在想，如果小孩子从小就先接触linux,会怎样
<MeaCulpa> 不给他鼠标用
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) .........
<MeaCulpa> 就像我小时候摸到鼠标是左手，至今右手还不太会用鼠标
<alpha080> 平板
<MeaCulpa> 当年摸的是Apple 的鼠标
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 左撇子聪明
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: ....................
<alpha080> 真有米啊
<lemonhall> SingRedSongSeeRe: 你娃知道的太多了
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 平板他就是一顿猛K, ipad, talking Tom
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 不是左撇子，只是左手不会用键盘而已
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 很正常啊. 孩子都一看就懂的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> ...............
<alpha080> 都很有米....
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 比一般的右撇子更右撇子
<SingRedSongSeeRe> ....................................
 * MeaCulpa wsad无能
<MeaCulpa> ijkl
<ofan> edison0354: 失误了...  花开伊吕波有很多亮点!!
<lemonhall> 下午是大叔的聚会
<lemonhall> 我退隐~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> linux有点好，不会让孩子过早接触电脑
<SingRedSongSeeRe> color 和 colour 有什么区别
<alpha080> 恩，该去滚滾床单
<MeaCulpa> 瓦片，vimperator, irssi, finch, 看我儿子怎么用...
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 英语和美语吧
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 哦
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 跟我的茶不错
<alpha080> å·®
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 恩，黄片有的是，但是他要先会打mplayer才行
<alpha080> 倒
<MeaCulpa> 我不进X，他要么先会startx， 要么mplayer -v fbdev
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 边一个 自然语言 的 shell
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 例如输入, 看 黄片
<MeaCulpa> 总之，等他有能力看到A了，也就应该够格享受A了
<ofan> .......
<ofan> ..................
<palomino|working> ........
<ofan> ..................................
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 就打开 播放器, 随机播放一黄片
<palomino|working> 播放辛普森一家
<MeaCulpa> 没有播放器
<palomino|working> 人都是黄的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 或者如果没有特定目标, 只是  $看 黄片
<MeaCulpa> 等他学会find, 我就倾囊相授了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 会有一个裸女 问 "看哪部呢?" 然后列出 所有黄片
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 太智能了
<MeaCulpa> 然则，要下到新的黄片，还要学会使用mldonkey
<palomino|working> 看流的 , MeaCulpa
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 或者 美女给个 提议, "看什么呢? 这部好不好, 有sms"
<MeaCulpa> 我如果把浏览器给弄掉，他要学会telnet到mlnet端口，或者直接netcat
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 你想培养 黑客吗
<lemonhall> 我如果不幸有了一个儿子，我会希望他跳过看A的这个过程
<MeaCulpa> 那个时候我的台式机应该就是一个下载机了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 你想培养 黑客吗
<lemonhall> 直接开始滚床单吧。。。。。
<alpha080> 太麻烦了，android手机 跟 xbmc 配合下就好
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 直接实物？ 那风险太大了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 让你作为 教具
<alpha080> lemonhall: 为虾米是不幸？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 17岁的孩子已经应该有权利滚床单了。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 这样就黑客啦，没关系的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 你去滚床单, 让他看着
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 恩，你来滚
 * lemonhall 我希望是个女儿。。。。。。
<alpha080> 黑客不好啊，骗不到mm
<ofan> ...................
<MeaCulpa> 这算啥黑客
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 让他 接触 cli, 接触底层, 他自然就往那边发展啊
<NoIE> 游戏速度非常慢。
<jyf1987> 最猛的是节能版高端四核心Phenom II X4 905e，原价165美元，现在直落至100美元，降幅几乎有40％。
<alpha080> 偶倒是希望偶闺女学点这些。。。
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 在让他接触编程.
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 瞎说，我就接触cli,从没想过往下发展
<alpha080> 以后看重帅哥可以给他修电脑
<lemonhall> alpha080: ...........
<ofan> alpha080: 找不到男朋友
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 他會先用 ghostxp 把你的 linux 給 X 了
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 编程...那是农民做的
<lemonhall> alpha080: 找不到男朋友+1
<SingRedSongSeeRe> MeaCulpa:) 有可能 你 儿子 比你对底层更好奇呢
<ofan> 农民飘过...
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 光驱都没，gh个鸟
<alpha080> 怕啥，电脑小白多的是，尤其是帅哥
<ofan> .....
<lemonhall> 赤贫农民飘过
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我都是 u 盤 ghost 的
<MeaCulpa> hmm... 要不给他个pygame 库...
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: usb 拆了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 电脑小白的小白脸，喜欢比他们还白的。。小MM
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 儿子想看看 电脑 里面是怎么样 的. 拿这螺丝刀 拆电脑
<jyf1987> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/05/028225&amp;from=rss   这个太狠毒了
<ofan> 我感觉到下一代鸭梨更大...
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 我儿子已经掰掉一个去昂去了
<alpha080> 呃，与其小鸟依人，不如当女王
<MeaCulpa> 掰掉一个光驱
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 哈哈
<lemonhall> alpha080: 什么人找什么人啊，女王找得一定是贱货啊
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 光驱和面板被掰掉，然后机箱里有了巧克力
<alpha080> 再说下一代女少男多，不怕俺闺女没市场
<SingRedSongSeeRe> ...............................................
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 液态的巧克力...温度原因
<ofan> jyf1987: 我觉得很恐怖
<jyf1987> ofan: the big brother is watching you
<SingRedSongSeeRe> jyf1987:) 他想做一个 1984 那个电幕吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 以后就跟囚犯一样,一人一个编号,被监视
<alpha080> lemonhall: 女婿又不是亲生的，管他呢
<MeaCulpa> SingRedSongSeeRe: 那是我爹妈家的电脑，用来打牌的，我考虑换个一体机，否则老被拆
<jyf1987> ofan: 什么记录都可以查询了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我也想要个女儿，但是就现在看来。。。老婆估计都找不到了。。。我等40岁好了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> jyf1987:) 下一步 就是 要用法律 规定 电脑一定要装 摄录头, 一定的连上 国家的 中央电脑
<alpha080> 呃，这么凄凉，要不要我帮你买个
<ofan> jyf1987: 成为现实的可能性很大
<jyf1987> SingRedSongSeeRe: 连你游戏里的账户都可以关联你本人的真实地址
<alpha080> lemonhall: 越南跟朝鲜的mm都可以考虑
<jyf1987> 以后租房要用身份证登记
<lemonhall> ofan: SingRedSongSeeRe jyf1987 难道你们没看过全民公敌？？？？？？？？？？？？
<jyf1987> 这样就你能随时知道你当前的位置了
<ofan> 不止
<SingRedSongSeeRe> jyf1987:) 必需 长期 开电脑, 开摄像头, 监视每个人的 一行移动
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<ofan> 你走到哪,在哪里呆了多久,干了什么都会被记录
<alpha080> lemonhall: 怎么杨，先交订金吧
<lemonhall> ofan: SingRedSongSeeRe jyf1987 为而死密斯，全名公敌~~~~~~
<jyf1987> 2代身份证刷卡更容易 到处都可以记录 何况2代可以是射频卡的 都可以不用接触而采集你的地理信息
<lemonhall> alpha080: 有道理。。。。听说10万可以搞定
<ofan> 根本不需要身份证
<alpha080> 不用那么多
<ofan> 用手机就可以直接定位
<alpha080> lemonhall: 朝鲜的比较便宜
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 放在金属盒子里就扫不到了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 多少？
<alpha080> 一万杠杠的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 必需永远在线
<alpha080> 而且你不要担心她会跑会娘家
<lemonhall> alpha080: 好啊，好啊，找个漂亮的。。只签约2年。。生完孩子就自由
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 如果某个 百姓 的手机 不在线,立即犯法
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 关键是他们强制你刷怎么办？ 想想开 你的地理位置5分钟刷新一次 到时候你无处可逃
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我去阿富汗
<alpha080> jyf1987: å­¦osama
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 去劳教, 没电 也不姓
<jyf1987> lemonhall: osama都挂了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 你不在线就是犯了思想罪
<alpha080> 至少逃了十年，还那么多人找
 * lemonhall 哎 SingRedSongSeeRe 又来劲了。。。。
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 如果 有一个女的手机 和你的手机 在一起, 你就是思想罪
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 或者规定 所有 百姓都必需 植入 追踪器. 每个 新生儿 都要植入
<alpha080> matrix
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 当一个女的和一个男的 贴在一起,甚至在一房间,就是 思想最
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 生孩子, 一律人工受孕
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 多好, 这就是地上人间了
<lemonhall> 你真的是34么。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 是的
<lemonhall> 好吧，估计我真的是早衰。。。。
<lemonhall> 对此类问题2年前就失去兴趣了。。。。。
<jyf1987> 这是千百年来都没有过的 最高统治者可以直接了解最底层的某个人
<MeaCulpa> 红色高棉？
<MeaCulpa> 统治者为啥要了解底层人...
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 你已经被 真理部洗脑了
<ofan> 说什么都没用了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> lemonhall:) 2+2=4 还是 5
<wujie> 2+2=1000
<SingRedSongSeeRe> wujie:) 老大哥说的是5
<alpha080> wujie: 你知道的太多了
<alpha080> ç °~
<ofan> 2+2=5 是首歌
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 哦
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 老大哥 之歌?
<alpha080> 悲剧，在opensuse-cn挂了一天，一个人都没有
<alpha080> 就没超过三人在线的
<SingRedSongSeeRe> #bigbrother
<wujie> 2+2=250
<lemonhall> 不是被洗脑了。。是想了也没用，开始对政治冷感了
<lemonhall> 被洗脑的是 edison0354
<imadper> alpha080: mageia-cn人更少
<lemonhall> 我不反感你讨论这种话题，只是。。。。提不起兴趣了
<SingRedSongSeeRe> BigBrother 已经有人起了
<alpha080> mageia?好熟悉啊，mandrake?
<lemonhall> edison0354 会对你说，和谐，和谐。。。完全都不跟你讨论这个话题
<imadper> alpha080: 对
<SingRedSongSeeRe> 该死
<BigBigBrother> 哦是老老大哥
<alpha080> imadper: 怎么我一进去就是管理员了....
<imadper> alpha080: 不知道
<imadper> alpha080: 没看见你呀
<lemonhall> .........................
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 你又骄傲了
<alpha080> 进错了，进了megaie。。。
<imadper> ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，在脚本中使用 rm -i 命令时，会从终端介绍确认吗？谢谢
<alpha080> 恩哼，你测试下不就知道了....
<eagleqing> 求指导
<lemonhall> alpha080: megaie是什么？
<snoop_fy> 台式机 前面的耳机插口没有声音是哪里的问题？
<alpha080> lemonhall: 发行版mandrake的社区版本
<eagleqing> 如何使用CCSM 使用窗体透明效果  我按照网上说的方法做出来 窗体效果没有  关闭 最小化 最大化 几个按钮变没了
<wujie> 11.04？
<eagleqing> 恩
<eagleqing> 难道11.04不能用这种方法？
<wujie> 11.04不是gnome
<eagleqing> 哦  unity?
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/cream.html
 * lemonhall http://linuxtoy.org/archives/cream.html
<eagleqing> 我现在开的是gnome模式  没有用unity
<lemonhall> 有人用过这个没有？
<lemonhall> Cream~~~
<lemonhall> 看上去很不错的样子
<alpha080> gtk...偶是kde党
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 用的gtk+..
<alpha080> 什么时候会有qt的firefox啊...
<lemonhall> 看上去很清爽啊。。。。。。这个CREAM，我正在下载。。。。
<eagleqing> ofan: 11.04 是kde吗？
<ofan> eagleqing: unity吧
<alpha080> eagleqing: 你可以用kbuntu...
<alpha080> eagleqing: 不过那是个私生子，buggy
<eagleqing> 唉  不大熟悉 先项改一个透明效果都很麻烦
<eagleqing> alpha080: 是啊 我看到有人很激动的跑去开了3D效果  结果崩溃了 我都没敢去开
<alpha080> kwin虽然弱点，但是还是比较容易操作
<eagleqing> alpha080: 如何改用kubuntu啊？ 重装？
<gemfield_> ubuntu中安装的virualbox怎么识别usb呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你真聪明……
<alpha080> eagleqing: 不用,apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<edison0354> BigBigBrother: 和谐和谐
<gemfield_> ubuntu中安装的virualbox中的windows怎么识别usb呢
<alpha080> gemfield_: 貌似改个权限，你自己google吧
<eagleqing> alpha080: 哦  谢谢  我去试试
<alpha080> gemfield_: 这方面网上到处都是
<lemonhall> ofan: 是基于PYGTK写的。。。。
<gemfield_> 我google了N久，
<ofan> py...
<gemfield_> 还是不行
<lemonhall> ofan: 性能。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: gui没关系
<lemonhall> ofan: 你可以去试试。。好小。。总共GIT下来也就10MB左右
<edison0354> ofan: git --depth 1
<edison0354> ofan: 你懂得……
<ofan> edison0354: 干什么
<edison0354> ofan: git的参数啊，只clone最新版本
<edison0354> svn也有
<ofan> lemonhall: 现在用tiling wm
<edison0354> ofan: 坚持stack wm不动摇！
<ofan> edison0354: git clont --depth 1?
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<lemonhall> 草。。。失败了。。晚上再说
<lemonhall> 这个安装页面也不说清楚依赖关系。。。。真是新项目。。。。
 * edison0354 据一项调查显示，绝大部分女人愿意12个月不Make Love，以此交换一柜子新衣服。这说明，在男人心里，兄弟如手足，女人如衣服。在女人心里，男人连衣服都不如……
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你又灌水
<edison0354> tenzu: 你咋了？
<tenzu> edison0354: 我没咋啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 近来出去进来的……
<tenzu> edison0354: 什么时候？
<edison0354> tenzu: 就刚才
<tenzu> edison0354: -_-?? 难道是我在别的地方登录忘了注销？不记得了
<gemfield_> alpha080: should say here
<edison0354> tenzu: 额
<gemfield_> 有谁用过 virtualbox的USB功能？
<ofan> 我
<iGoogle> tenzu: 哪个。
<iGoogle> edison0354: 你又受女人刺激了？胡言乱语。
<edison0354> iGoogle: …………
<lemonhallatvpn> 有西安的没？
<gemfield> alpha080: 怎样让topic永久保留在上面，为什么每次我离开后就没有了？
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help
<alpha080> gemfield: 你是operator?
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 有 帮助
<gemfield> 我使用/msg chanserv topic balabala设置好topic后，下次来就没有了
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 你又干啥？
<iGoogle> balabala 你个广告商啊。@@
<iGoogle> 那房间又不是你的
<edison0354> iGoogle: ？
<gemfield> ：（
<gemfield> 不是广告商
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help
<gemfield> 我自己register了一个channel
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 有 帮助
<iGoogle> 你要固定房间，那可要费劲了的。
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 怎么锁定 topic. 怎么自动帽子
<gemfield> 帮助上搞不定，只能一次有效
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 有的 啊
<gemfield> BigBigBrother: 要加上什么参数马
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 找西安的干吗？
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv topic help
<gemfield> BigBigBrother: 我时时
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help topic
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help topic, topicappend, topicprepend
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 凡是 与 topic 有关的都看
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 忘了 怎么设了
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help set
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 看 /msg chanserv help set
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 不用找了
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) /msg ChanServ SET #foo KEEPTOPIC ON
<gemfield> BigBigBrother: 我看了半天，我时时这个
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 你看帮助啊, 谁记得那么多, 已经告诉你 /msg chanserv help, 就是告诉你了,一定有帮助的
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) /msg ChanServ SET #foo KEEPTOPIC ON
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) 如果你还想 规定 谁可以修改 topic 的. /msg chanserv help set topiclock
 * lemonhallatvpn tenzu edison0354 公司需要一个临时的工作人员
 * lemonhallatvpn 有西安的学生没，公司需要一个2个月的临时工作人员
<gemfield> BigBigBrother: ok了，thanks very much
<BigBigBrother> gemfield:) no thx
<gemfield> BigBigBrother: :)
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 临时工, 完了,不发工资?
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 。。。。。
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 无良 包工头
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 你就瞎搅合吧
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:)
<edison0354> tenzu: 2个月还临时……
<edison0354> tenzu: 发错……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 啥工作？
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354:求DHD
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求DHD
<BigBigBrother> 我想 知道 大家 写源码 是习惯于怎样的 命名方式
<BigBigBrother> do_some, 还是 doSome
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 用哪个都一样，只要自个儿保持一种就行了
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 我习惯 doSth 这样. 我是 好奇 各位 各自喜欢哪种
<alvin_rxg> 偶用下划线
<BigBigBrother> :)
<crose> java，c++用驼峰，c用下划线……
<BigBigBrother> 但有时还是 有些小问题. 例如我 修改 一个源码, 我是应该使用他习惯的, 保持整个源码 的统一风格, 还是 用自己习惯的
<BigBigBrother> crose:) 哦. 我 用什么都 doSth
<BigBigBrother> 临时对象 用 aObj, 固定的 theObj
<tenzu> edison0354: 发错了要付出代价的
<ofan> dOsTh
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 爆之
<BigBigBrother> tenzu:) 什么代价, 爱的代价?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: .....
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 但有时还是 有些小问题. 例如我 修改 一个源码, 我是应该使用他习惯的, 保持整个源码 的统一风格, 还是 用自己习惯的
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 你请我吃泡馍吧
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 这是你的事，随你自个儿决定
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 管我毛事。。。。。坡国的博士。。。来西安还不请我？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 哦. 没有一个 俗成的. 我是说改别人的源码
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 如果你是自个儿用，那你随便，如果是提交 patch，对方自己决定
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 貌似 有个 艺术家 的许可, 规定 修改 源码 需要 遵守的风格
<alvin_rxg> 艺术家？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 忘了 是哪个东西出得了
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 搞那么累干嘛
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 是的. 也是 开源的一种 许可, 我去 google
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 请你吃啥？
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 胡辣汤？
<devilken> 如何重新安装ATI的开源驱动呢 ？？
<devilken> 我装官方的 失败了。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 好吧，我不羡慕你任何事，只羡慕你有个老婆
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 胡辣汤也罢，泡馍也罢
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 其余的都行，也算投缘。。。来了我保证请你
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 只是贵知道你啥时候来西安
<devilken> 谁能告诉我自带的开源驱动叫什么- -#
<alvin_rxg> devilken: aptitude search xorg ati
<edison0354> tenzu: 你啥时候来帝都？
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 多谢 我找找 我装官方的没成功 现在连一般效果都打不开了。。
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 找不回那个网站了 ,大意就是 原作者规定修改者需要遵守的统一的格式和风格
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 算了吧……
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:)
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 噗～～～～～～列出来一大堆
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 你看开源用 gpl 的， gpl 有规定代码风格吗？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 没有, 好像那个 就是因为 gpl 没有才另搞一个的
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 么办法，deb搜索就这样。 aptitude search xorg ati | grep ati
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 7月28号机场接驾
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 唉 手贱了 就不该去尝试- -# 现重启一遍
<tenzu> edison0354: 估计8月中会去帝都见一面P哥
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 票都买好了，不忽悠
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 你怎么这么忙？满世界乱跑啊
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 开什么会？
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 放假回家
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 你家西安的？
<tenzu> lemonhallatvpn: 你觉得呢？
 * tenzu 拜见悦姐
<lemonhallatvpn> ................
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 我把新立得里的都装了。。还是没特效- -#
<edison0354> tenzu: 我去，那时候我回家了……
<edison0354> tenzu: 谁是P哥？
<lemonhallatvpn> palomino|working:
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 都装了有什么用，得用对了才行
<lemonhallatvpn> 一定是这个！！！
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artistic_License
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 你是10.04么 默认安装的是那几个呢
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 不是，我是 05.10
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) perl 出的许可
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 算了……
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 你用 perl 的吗
<if_else> 各位兄台，tmux 切换分割的窗口使用哪个快捷键？谢谢
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 你该看看 artistic license
<tenzu> edison0354: 为人不识pityonline，看遍XX也枉然
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 噢 算了 不折腾了 ATI X2300真是悲剧 不过11.04居然不存在瑕疵了 至少看不到屏幕闪动线条和偶尔跳动
<lemonhallatvpn> pityonline啊
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 把 kms 关了……
<edison0354> tenzu: 他啊……
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 10.10都还是一样的显示有瑕疵
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 用过。。。不过我从来只用，不关注协议
<tenzu> edison0354: 对啊
<devilken> alvin_rxg: kms？怎么关？。。
<BigBigBrother> http://www.openfoundry.org/tw/legal-column-list/8247-artistic-license-20
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 问别人
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:)
<uni00> if_else: tmux窗口管理器？给个图看看
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 好的 多谢了 我去GOOGLE一下
<imadper> devilken: 你什么显卡?
<imadper> devilken: 直接装二进制驱动不行吗?
<devilken> imadper: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300 网上看了下 这个显卡好像比较悲剧诶。。
<imadper> devilken: 试试去官网下二进制驱动?
<imadper> devilken: 其实桌面特效有什么用呢?
<alvin_rxg> devilken: ati 已经不再支持旧显卡了，所以非 hd 的现在都只能用开源驱动，或者你使用 1.5 的 X。
<eagleqing> devilken: 你那个是早期版本吧？ 估计没有
<devilken> imadper: 我装的10.04自带的驱动可以支持特效 但是屏幕偶尔会出现横向的小条纹 看久了不舒服 所以就。。。
<devilken> imadper: 但是我前几天装了11.04发现 没这些问题 所以更是想折腾一下 不过失败了- -#
<devilken> imadper: 官方都没这显卡的驱动 悲剧。。
<imadper> devilken: 恩,刚看了,果然没有,还是开源驱动吧
<alvin_rxg> 傻逼，官方有……
<devilken> imadper: 而且有时候 兴致高了 屏幕还跳一跳。。
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 有个是HD X2300的吧 我搜索了 好像没我这个的
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 官方有……
<devilken> 我这不带HD的～  - -#
<alvin_rxg> 我这边也是 x2300
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 给个地址。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: vim也有无聊的事.... ggVGg?
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 我确实没搜到诶。。
<vamadir> 大家好
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 首页 选了笔记本显卡-MOBILITY RADEON系列-品牌那 就没了 光有个HD 2XXX系列的
<^k^> vamadir, 好  ㍨ 
<vamadir> 我找人谁知道linux,windows,html,cms,淘宝，英语。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这是啥？木兰当户织？
<roylez> vamadir: 猎头？
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 你也没找到吧 官网确实没有嘛T0T
<vamadir> <roylez> 有小的工作
<roylez> vamadir: freelance？
<vamadir> 是
<ibeta> 0.0
<roylez> vamadir: 你是第一个到这里来找人的，你有前途
<lemonhallatvpn> vamadir: 我也找人。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> vamadir: 号烦。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> 找个人还真麻烦。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://pastebin.com/4N5KQHa1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你把这段话放进vim, 然后按ggVGg?
<lemonhallatvpn> vamadir: 你说得我还都知道。。。然后呢？
<MeaCulpa> vim居然还有干这个rot13的
<anticlockwise> MeaCulpa: 真的耶……刚知道……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 瞎说，没反应
<vamadir> i looking peaple for little work(freelance). Need know english, cms, html, linux, windows, 淘宝。
<anticlockwise> roylez: 别忘了最后一个?
<devilken> 哇哈哈哈哈哈！～～删了几个刚才装的东西 恢复了～
<anticlockwise> roylez: 别忘了问号
<eagleqing> 请问各位 11.04 能用 gdm修改登录界面主题吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ggVg是全选
<MeaCulpa> 然后再g?
<lemonhallatvpn> 累。。。我找的人只需要懂.NET和SQL就行了。。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> 多好
<vamadir> lemonhallatvpn 你明白英语吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 无聊吧
<devilken> 问问大家哦 除了支持时间不同 LTS版本和一般的版本到底有哪些区别呢 作为小白 我很困惑。。所谓的支持到底是支持什么？
<palomino|working> 安全更新之类的吧 , devilken
<devilken> palomino|working: 噢～
<lemonhallatvpn> vamadir: I am looking for a freelancer, who can write SQL/LINQ and c#
<vamadir> lemonhallatvpn can you open private? i have some question
<star0119> 谁有pidgin-webkit，能给发一下吗
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见
<jyf1987> fetchmail的列表还真不错
<jyf1987> 居然还在更新
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<jyf1987> 这种老工具我还以为进入停滞状态了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://bbo4lw.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pZA-IA-tGlLI5KGuCyJtJwIb_elldo5-_qRZjsPXzI1voOE3Nh1f2moGLMncZXD23gBSfUG6PKgnIu89nSd_DOjxgG3hJrZ9p/15346212_28382515.gif?psid=1
<palomino|working> 好长的url
<palomino|working> .....小色狼
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的童年毁了吧，自卑了吧
<OT_iux> 騳老爷早就超越了这个级别了
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/141932.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/114898.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 本拉登到底还是个奥特曼
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: edison0354 刚才那个竟然是个俄罗斯人
<tenine> help
<ofan> ...
 * lemonhallatvpn 那个招人的竟然是个俄罗斯人。。中文真好
 * lemonhallatvpn 可惜不能让他帮我带纯正的伏特加。。。。。真是。。。。。哎。。。。
<tenine> 还是有很多人么，很老土，第一次才用这个irc
<MeaCulpa> 阿斯拉尔圣战者2.0
<lemonhallatvpn> 我想喝伏特加了
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 一个神奇的软件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你说他老人家的硬盘加密了没
<MeaCulpa> 话说，遭到突袭的话，怎么样保证数据安全...再说突袭之前，美军干吗不先在外面埋伏窃听个个把月的
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 那个？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 哪个？
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: vamadir
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 没见
<MeaCulpa> 现在这个时间做掉拉登正好，Obama要开始准备下次大选了
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 人家准备了好多个月
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 去年八月就开始
<vamadir> lemonhallatvpn ?
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: en那时候估计抓他太早了
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我想喝伏特加啊，我靠
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 恩，大选是一方面。。。海豹突击队还没训练好是一方面。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 没喝过
<metbsd> obama杀osama
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 我只求DHD
<metbsd> 真是sb
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 会不会拍成电影？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 刚才谁招人？
<lemonhallatvpn> metbsd: .......
<ofan> edison0354: 什么dhd
 * edison0354 吃饭
<edison0354> ofan: desire hd
<ofan> edison0354: 奥..
<MeaCulpa> Osama也真是的，干吗炸双塔，搞死那么多外国人，要撞应该撞掉自由女神像
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 他找freelancer vamadir， 不过貌似偏美工
<metbsd> 相煎何太急呢
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你美工号么？
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 你撞撞看。。。那东西目标太小了
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 我完全不搞美工的活 不过我愿意尝试搞搞美工 如果是女的话
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 那次行动真得不成功。。。白宫，PENDAGAN？是这么拼的么？如果都起火。。。估计美国人会说，末日审判来了
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 俄罗斯妹子你都想要啊。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 说实话，我也想。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> = =
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯妹子灵的
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 还不是一样 好比俄罗斯的猪肉难道就不能吃么？如果能吃的话 俄罗斯的妹子为何不能搞？
<MeaCulpa> 我有一个朋友的朋友，搞完总结了一句，“扎嘴”
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 关键是他为何要到这里来招人？
<metbsd> 美国和俄罗斯一样坏
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 给我看看记录
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: ........................
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 我没理解。。。。请明示
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: hmm... 可能是毛太硬
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: ...............................................................
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我也想接呢，只是美工不好，还想让他帮我带一瓶纯正的伏特加呢。。。
<dt1990> can not to send to channel?
<jyf1987> hoho
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 到底是哪个阿 nick说下 我查查log
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987:和我私聊的，人还在啊。。。。你直接私聊他把
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: vamadir, 他也有些兴趣。。。你听听看吧。。
<MeaCulpa> vodka无色无味
<lemonhallatvpn> vamadir: jyf1987对你说得有些兴趣
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 额。。。看来你是没喝过啊
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 纯酒精也不是无味的啊
<vamadir> jyf1987
<lemonhallatvpn> 酒瘾来了。。今晚就去买一瓶去
<jyf1987> 不是吧 我什么时候说有兴趣做美工了 做程序员倒是有兴趣
<jyf1987> vamadir: 你在哪里招？
<vamadir> 俄罗斯人现在在沈阳
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 问一个很重要的问题，我们在买笔记本的时候一般都安装好了windows系统，请问系统费用包含到笔记本价钱里面了吗？
<zhangkaixuan> 比如说 我买了一台dell的笔记本 安装正版win7，价钱是7000。 请问这7000里面包含系统费用吗？
<jyf1987> 哦 招什么工种？是否接受远程办公？ 准备接受什么样的薪酬方式？按任务还是按工时？ vamadir
<zhangkaixuan> 着急！！！ 我买了一台dell的笔记本 安装正版win7，价钱是7000。 请问这7000里面包含系统费用吗？
<LossesDon> 当然- -
<LossesDon> 而且那破系统是家庭普通版……
<dt1990> ofc
<jyf1987> zhangkaixuan: 当然了 这下sb了吧
<lemonhallatvpn> zhangkaixuan: 当然包括
<jiero> 。。。
<jyf1987> 那个win7估计要个350左右吧
<jiero> 不能推的
<jiero> 必须买下来。
<lemonhallatvpn> zhangkaixuan: DELL的机器是有系统盘得。。。你着急啥？
<vamadir> jyf1987 一点不明白
<lemonhallatvpn> zhangkaixuan: 300多买一个正版的WIN。。挺划得来的
<LossesDon> -_-|||家庭普通版……
<dt1990> Why cant i send teh fucking Chinese to this channel?
<lemonhallatvpn> zhangkaixuan: 中国区一概不支持选择UBUNTU。。。。所以请死心吧
<LossesDon> -_-|||自己装呗
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhallatvpn: 可是那为啥一台同样配置的 安装ubuntu系统的笔记本 价钱是一样的？
<jyf1987> vamadir: 阿 我看了记录了 你要招c#的 在这里招貌似比较困难 你要招的是freelancer 也就是支持远程办公了
<jyf1987> zhangkaixuan: 你可以告他们的
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 为啥呢。因为微软有回扣。
<jiero> ^_^。
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 是我要招
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你手头有C#/SQL的人没有？
<netsnail> 使用lvm，需要把/boot、swap和/单分出来吗？
<jyf1987> 其实应该ubuntu公司告dell 告他协助微软不正当竞争
<zhangkaixuan> 不管安装win7还是ubuntu，价钱都是7000...
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 算了。。我不想要远程的。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: c#的有 是我同事 不可能给你的 呵呵
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 你招人把 vamadir给忽悠去？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 北京找人太轻松了，西安不好找合适的。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 所以要考虑远程阿 我觉得要考虑远程办公 各处都难招到人
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你就没搞清楚情况，他是个学生，只是想做个网站卖卖东西，算是零工而已。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 如果你愿意远程 那程序员也爽 你想 我要是回家去写代码 开销就小多了
<MeaCulpa> Vodka貌似smirnoff不错，还有啥莫斯科牌
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 哦
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我看中的是他是毛子而已，想伏特加了
<MeaCulpa> 据当地人说，所谓的质量，也就是过滤的次数而已，没啥大意思
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 卖东西还用得着自己做网站么 可以上taobao可以自己安装shopex
<MeaCulpa> vodka属于价钱和口味没太大关系的
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 恩，有可能。。。。我下次狠狠心去买一瓶ABSOLUTE来试试。。。。
<MeaCulpa> sbsolute一般般
<MeaCulpa> s/sb/ab
<MeaCulpa> 不过吃不出来啥区别的
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 不，算了。。去试试二锅头对橙汁好了
<tenine> hello
<MeaCulpa> 我家里还有不少....
<MeaCulpa> 二锅头就算了
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 大叔，求包养啊。。。。
<^k^> tenine, 好  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> 淮河以北无好酒
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 我酒精过敏
<vamadir> <jyf1987> 我找人谁知道cms，sql,,html,淘宝，linux
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 很好，我低价收购你的酒。。成不？
 * NoIE 不得不承认，植物大战僵尸的确好玩。
<whynick> 终于回来了
<MeaCulpa> vodka也规定了出厂要勾兑到40度，所以你喜欢喝酒的话还是中国酒适合你，乱，国家不管
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 你是奥特曼。。不解释
<vamadir> <jyf1987> 想做一个网页（买东西从淘宝）
<LossesDon> 植物大战僵尸……
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 俄罗斯mm真的不错
<jyf1987> vamadir: 那你直接到淘宝卖不就行了？
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 标准就是40度嘛，我是喜欢喝螺丝起子而已。。。。
<tenine>  好 17点 室什么意思
<whynick> 有linux的植物大战僵局吗
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 奥，可惜今生无缘啦。。哎。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> whynick: 可以wine
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 和出此言... 现在签证也不难
<whynick> MeaCulpa: 哦
<netsnail> 使用lvm，需要把/boot、swap和/单分出来吗？
<MeaCulpa> 感觉lvm了就没那么多必要了
<jyf1987> vamadir: 你不如淘宝代购俄罗斯奶粉吧 现在奶粉是畅销货 呵呵
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 是不难。。。。找个俄罗斯妹子，好不现实啊
<jyf1987> 只要是国外进来的 大家都是病急乱投医
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 俄罗斯妹子跟中国人的很多，只要你有钱即可
 * jiero 我不承认植物大战僵尸多好玩。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 俄罗斯貌似女的比男的多
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 没钱=没妹子，好吧。。。。
<vamadir> <jyf1987> 中间人
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 俄罗斯女性平均寿命比男的高好几岁
<jyf1987> vamadir: 是的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 有人给我介绍了一个23岁的妹子，相当漂亮。。漂亮到。。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 全球都这样
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 那没办法，俄罗斯物价那么高，你要是没钱，人家傻呀
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我都不敢要
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不，俄罗斯那个差距很大
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈哈，所以我就适合打光棍了。。。
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: ... 越南妹子吧
 * NoIE http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/05/016255 富士康员工被迫签署不自杀协议 ‎
<vamadir> <jyf1987> 你可以吗 开private?
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 额 你有什么不敢要的 各国风俗不一样阿 像印度 嫁女儿要赔钱 印度女跟中国男是最好 印度女不陪东西 中国男少给点聘礼 大家都高兴
<jyf1987> vamadir: do it
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈， 你和 alpha080说得一样，他建议我朝鲜妹子
<vamadir> <jyf1987> i cant open , i use ubuntu web irc
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 快去吧，进小包间儿
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 进去哪里？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 很多国家娘家要贴钱的，这次英国王室的，娘家都花了不少
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 貌似老美也是娘家花钱
<BigBigBrother> 刚想到 一个问题, QtCrypto 有基于 win 的吗
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 就是阿 所以这种国家嫁中国最好
<BigBigBrother> 谁知道啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 美国不存在这种风俗吧 那是你个人意愿问题
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯奶粉...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 绝对可以 反正目前谁都没想到走俄罗斯进奶粉
<jyf1987> 都是走美国 香港什么的
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯酸奶很不错，奶里一块一块的奶酪块，超爽
<BigBigBrother> 刚想到 一个问题, QtCrypto 有基于 win 的吗
<MeaCulpa> 我那时是早餐幸福哦
<user8888> 不要恐慌！！！
<user8888> 妹子会有的，面包也会有的！！
<BigBigBrother> 刚想到 一个问题, QtCrypto 有基于 win 的吗
 * user8888 拿起一条咸鱼，对着自己的脑袋就是一下
<BigBigBrother> 刚想到 一个问题, QtCrypto 有基于 win 的吗
<ofan> BigBigBrother: 加密?
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 刚想到有可能我的 程序 在 windows 中用不了 google 的服务.
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) QOAuth 基于这个的
<ofan> 奥
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: o
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) 知道吗, 主页有个 qca-wingss-2.0.0-beta1.tar.bz2 	SASL GSSAPI (for Kerberos) 	Windows only (uses SSPI)
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) 但我不知道是否 包含 HMAC-SHA1
<ofan> BigBigBrother: 不知道..
<BigBigBrother> OpenSSL 0.9.6+
<BigBigBrother> 这个 windows 有这个版本的吧
<BigBigBrother> 可能重编译就行
<jyf1987> hmac听说过
<BigBigBrother> jyf1987:) windows 有 openssl 0.9.6+ 的吧, 开发包
<BigBigBrother> jyf1987:) 如果有,应该重编译就行.
<BigBigBrother> 就是麻烦点
<ofan> BigBigBrother: 刚想说,加密就用openssl
<ofan> BigBigBrother: 里面有单独的crypto部分
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) 应该 windows 有 openssl 的开发包吧, 我想
<jyf1987> BigBigBrother: hmac是openssl带的？？
<jyf1987> 我以为是amason开发那个代替oauth2的东西
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) qca 是 depend on openssl的
<ofan> 基本所有能见到的加密相关算法都有
<ofan> BigBigBrother: 奥..
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) 我没详细看 qca, 我想 qca 是 处理 hmac(sha-1)等类似的, 具体加密 是由 openssl 处理
<Lavande> 我想备份/home，但是要排除一些文件夹，有没有什么工具推荐？
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) http://delta.affinix.com/qca/
<BigBigBrother> ofan:) 没详细看 qca. 你去看看, 我只关心 他是否可以移植到 windows
<ofan> Lavande: tar
<BigBigBrother> 全英文, 看得好运
<Lavande> ofan: 真的假的哦……
<ofan> Lavande: 什么真假
<BigBigBrother> Lavande:) 假的
<Lavande> ofan: 么有更专业点的啊？
<BigBigBrother> Lavande:) 你觉得会回答你假的吗
<ofan> Lavande: 要多专业
<ofan> Lavande: rsync
<Lavande> BigBigBrother: 哈哈
<Lavande> ofan: thx
<whynick> 有人吗
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 有问题就问
<whynick> 嘻嘻 没有问题
<whynick> 有没有人安装11.04了
<BigBigBrother> .......
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 我
<whynick> 用得怎么样
<BigBigBrother> 怎么
<whynick> BigBigBrother: 用得怎么样
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 没怎么样
<BigBigBrother> whynick:)
<whynick> BigBigBrother: 呵呵  刚回学校把他升级了
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 如果你想问 unity 怎么样, 问 lemonhallatvpn . 我用 e17
<whynick> BigBigBrother: 哦
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 我用的不是纯种 的 ubuntu
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 我用的不是纯种 的 ubuntu 桌面
<whynick> BigBigBrother: 哦  原来如此
<whynick> 我
<whynick> 懂的
<BigBigBrother> :)
<lemonhallatvpn> whynick: 我是纯种的
<Kandu> BigBigBrother: 你這假傢伙，怎麼老是換 Nick ?
<lemonhallatvpn> whynick: BigBigBrother 老大哥当然是杂种来着
<whynick> lemonhallatvpn: 说我吗
<BigBigBrother> :)
<BigBigBrother> Kandu:) 看 1984 有感. BigBrother 有人起了, 所以换 老老大哥
<imadper> BigBigBrother: big brother 不是大胸的意思吗?
<lemonhallatvpn> imadper: ...........
<BigBigBrother> imadper:) 不知道还有这个意思
<imadper> BigBigBrother: 大兄嘛`
<whynick> 最近有什么电影好看的吗
<imadper> lemonhallatvpn: 是吧~
<imadper> whynick: 唐山大胸
<whynick> 二个星期没有上网了
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 1984
<lemonhallatvpn> imadper: ........................
<lemonhallatvpn> whynick: 3D肉蒲团
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 看出 我们的区别了吧. 你只会用色情电影麻痹自己
<whynick> sunjiating123@gmail.com   我的gtalk  加我吧
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 1984我3年前就看过了。。
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 你好 暧昧吧
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 推荐你美丽的新世界
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 你现在已经麻木了
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 还好
<whynick> webqq现在真的能视频了？？
<BigBigBrother> lemonhallatvpn:) 正准备看, 貌似说的就是你这样的, 只会 做爱, 其他都不想
<lemonhallatvpn> BigBigBrother: 那是~~
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) 你好'暧昧啊.
<alvin_rxg> 种猪？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 看介绍, 美丽新世界,唯一允许的就是做爱
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 只有性,没有'爱的
<Kandu> BigBigBrother: 吃過晚飯了沒？
<ofan> 正在吃晚饭...
<Dororo_> 系统升级之后就不能重启了，shutdown -r now黑屏之后又重新加载系统服务回到gdm登录界面，是什么原因？
<whynick> ubuntu  中rar要安装哪个好
<nixiaoya> unrar 用过
<nixiaoya> 可以解压
<ofan> 只有unrar吧
<whynick> nixiaoya: 不会出现乱码吧
<nixiaoya> 我的没有
<nixiaoya> 你可以试试先
<whynick> unrar-free   还是unrar
<nixiaoya> 有区别 ？？？
<nixiaoya> 只用过unrar
<nixiaoya> 如果不行  就去论坛问问
<gzanan> 我靠 好多人啊
<jiero> 才83人。
<gzanan> 算多啦 去了几个irc 50个都不到
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 死人。。。
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 怎么
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 去看V字仇杀客吧。。。
<BigBigBrother> 不看
<gzanan> 哪个irc软件最好用啊
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 适合你。。真的。。。
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/fQ5Cy.png
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 1984啊。。。
<gzanan> 现在用火狐chatzilla
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 发条橙也不错
<jiero> SpringLobby最适合Spring的IRC频道。
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 看完了, 看得是电影, 小说没详细看. 就一色情片. 我只看女主角不穿衣服了
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: ...............................................
<gzanan> 3D肉XX有人看了吗
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 到底是谁色情啊。。。妈的
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:)
<jiero> 死神
<jiero> 看那个叫做希腊神话的东西 三个死亡审判官都是和圣斗士里的重名阿。
<BigBigBrother> 圣斗士星矢???
<lemonhall> jiero: ..............
<lemonhall> jiero: 你说反了吧。。。
<alpha080> 反贼不停放南蛮，跟主cc决斗...偶是反
<alpha080> 压力好大
<hata> 有没有文字端的三国杀
<alpha080> 可以吧...没人去弄而已
<alpha080> 挂了，还是酱油...
<gzanan> 怎么对某个人说话 譬如lemonhall	jiero:
<alpha080> 善用tab补全
<hata>    /query
<quanru> 为什么 任何东西全屏都会有面板显示   无法真正全屏
<jiero> 因为设置的是面板永远在前。
<jiero> 可以把它设置成允许覆盖。
<uni00> 什么东东？unity？
<jiero> lemonhall: 是呃。
<LossesDon> -_-|||又米有会用bbpress的……
<duo_duo> is irc easy to use?
<LossesDon> Yes
<duo_duo> Looks so cool...
<LossesDon> Yes
<ofan> jiero: 你有下zero-k的地图吗?
<quanru> jiero: 怎么设置
<quanru> jiero: 而且unity侧栏也会显示
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 您原来推荐的那个播放器叫啥来着？…
<jiero> ofan: 我有5.8GB 333张地图。
<ofan> jiero: ...... 好强
<jiero> ofan: 以后来测试我的版本的ZK
<jiero> 我正在改。改改。
<ofan> jiero: 哪里下的?
<edison0354> ofan: IP的地图？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 大叔。。你好萌
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔，求DHD
<ofan> edison0354: 游戏里的
<jiero> ofan: 每次加游戏。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 小正太，求DHD too
<edison0354> ofan: 汗
<alpha080> lemonhall: 大叔...orz
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你有DHD了
<jiero> DHD？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我没，所以我求
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD。。。。
<alpha080> lemonhall: 大叔你妹啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 同求
<edison0354> alpha080: 你多大了？
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 啥意思 游戏里带的?
<lemonhall> alpha080: 求朝鲜妹子
<alpha080> 偶还没当外公啊
<alpha080> 同求
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求1000块钱的DHD
<jiero> ofan: 我都是玩在线和别人，所以一旦没有的地图就下载。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我问你求
<ofan> jiero: 额,那如果没有的游戏也会下载?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我拿不到1000块钱的DHD，所以求~~~
<jiero> ofan: 不要那样下载游戏，以前是有这样功能的。
<jiero> 不过springlobby的功能是下载包裹。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我求你的DHD
<jiero> 不实用。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: clementine
<jimmyxu> happyaron: thx
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我没有DHD。。。。我用168块钱的NOKIA
<edison0354> lemonhall: 无视落鸡鸭
<jiero> GTK下怎么设置QT的。。。
<edison0354> jiero: ……
 * edison0354 打水去
<jiero> 我的QT的玩意儿字体不是太大就是太小
<jiero> 都不合拍
<vic> gtk无视qt
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: qtconfig
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 没有。。。
<lemonhall> 无视QT+1
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你没装那玩意儿
<ofan> 无视无视qt的
<ofan> jiero: zkc (zero-k chatroom)是什么东西?
<jiero> ofan: Carrepair做来玩的。
<ofan> jiero: 不懂...
<jiero> ofan: 话说我是[1uP]战队的[1uP]archl，介绍我入队的是[1uP]carrepair
<ofan> jiero: 跟zero-k没区别?
<jiero> carrepairer...
<jiero> 是专门的3D聊天室。
<nalanfeng> 大家下午好
<jiero> 用ZK作场景，随意选样子。
<jiero> 导出乱跑
<jiero> 画画
<ofan> 奥... 3d聊天?
<nalanfeng> =-O
<nick0> empathy怎么加入irc
<jiero> ofan: 就是和常规游戏类似。。。
<jiero> 不过不打架，只是随意换样子
<ofan> jiero: o.. rapid连接的是哪个网站.. 我这总是socket timeout
<jiero> rapid连接的是 package.springrts.com
<jiero> 我刚刚问老大怎么注册新的mod。
<jiero> 他告诉我去那里。
<nick0> empathy怎么加入irc
<jiero> 新mod注册成功。
<ofan> jiero: package.springrts.com 打开是空的
<jiero> packages.springrts.com
<jiero> 少了一个。
<jiero> 不过你不能使用。
<jiero> 那个是给上传者的。。。
<jiero> rapid 的来源
<ofan> ...
<ofan> dt的 还是timeout
<jiero> ofan: http://imgur.com/I2Qx8
<zhenbeiju55> i'm conming
<zhenbeiju55> 有人用android吗~~
<alvin_rxg> zhenbeiju55: 想用，送我一个
<zhenbeiju55> alvin_rxg, 我送程序~~   不送手机
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 有好的android手机推荐么？
<zhenbeiju55> gebjgd,  多钱的呢
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 不知道
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 推荐把
 * reiv 用android手机
<ltn> 有
<vic> 同求 好的android手机推荐
<zhenbeiju55> 800-1500华为，中兴，1500-2500可以买曾经的机皇 1500-3500 现在主流手机3500+  最好的手机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 350块，很便宜吧？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 我现在的 oatuh 是基于库的, 觉得用 web api 来完成这个过程 好还是, 基于库 的好
<zhenbeiju55> 主流的手机厂家就那么几个
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 为了移植，还是用库吧，不用你担心
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: *操心
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 就是移植 会有问题啊
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 库不能移植那你只能自己写个
<zhenbeiju55> 可以根据爱好选择~~   推荐4.2的屏，这个3.7的用的蛋腾，，看PDF非常不爽
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 底层库 如果 不支持 windows, 我就 必需重编译了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道呢
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 我有电子书
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看来你其他开销太多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没时间花钱
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 如果 用 web api 的话, 基本所有处理都在 远程完成, 本地只需要 获得 处理后的 token.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是还要买车么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不着急呢
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 嗯，听上去很简单
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先拿下车本
<zhenbeiju55> gebjgd, 一些书只有PDF的版本。。。
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 我有电子书
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, sony 电纸书
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 但每一步都要与 web api , 可能会有点慢
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 库里边那个是怎么实现的呢？
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: 4.0的呢？
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju55: 4.0和4.3的区别有多大？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 自己计算 hmac-sha1 的 signature .
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 库里边也是要计算的吧？
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 是啊.
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 效率上不是一样么
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道诶，只是看见别人4.3的我感觉非常不错，，，再看看我的3.7,就觉得手机该换了……
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 我需要一个能挂qq fetion msn yahoo gtalk icq thunderbird的手机
<zhenbeiju55> 其实像素都是一样的……
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 我再想想. 如果 能完成 所有过程,就是一样. 如果 每一步都要交互的,则会有一些损失
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 哦
<metbsd> 安卓系统可以用pidgin？
<zhenbeiju55> 额，那就2500—3500的手机~~   或者1000的手机你自己写个程序，
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 没时间写
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 例如获得 signature, 需要访问 api, 返回 本机. 这一步 就要访问网络, 如果是 库的, 则在本机中生成 signature, 则没有这一步
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 有时间都写公司的程序了
<debianer> 现在1000块的手机，只要不是名牌，都比较好了，很够用
<caleb-> 买 maemo 吧, 直接跑 debian / ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 那你就抄库的函数
<zhenbeiju55> gebjgd, 额  那就买个好手机~~
<caleb-> maemo 也可以上 meego
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 不过如果可以 不需 人工干预, 全由 web api 完成, 则没问题.
<zhenbeiju55> 你看看他上面列了多少程序…………
<metbsd> 直接跑fedora的有吗
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 哦……
<caleb-> fedora 还支持 arm 么?
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 那太麻烦.  google 有提供 api 的. 我去看看 他是怎么 实现 的.
<debianer> 怎么我看到很多乱码
<debianer> 我在windows的erc进来，看到很多乱码
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 嗯，抄别人现成的
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) http://googlecodesamples.com/oauth_playground/
<caleb-> android 可以吃 libpurple 吧
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:)
<caleb-> 用 java 写个 frontend 就是
<alvin_rxg> 不是到处都说 java 很慢很慢……怎么还到处用 java呢？
<vic> 三星 s5660 怎么样
<metbsd> 因为java强啊
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 推荐个阿
<ofan> java也不算很慢
<zhenbeiju55> gebjgd, 我觉得摩托的3防，和htc的手机不错~ 2500左右
<metbsd> 再加上现在硬件都快
<caleb-> 不要买泡菜的就好
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 我喜欢全键盘的
 * caleb- 宁可买苹果也不买泡菜
<ofan> 泡菜到处都是吧
<BigBigBrother> metbsd:) 台式机 用的, 也 感觉的出来慢
<ofan> 内存都是泡菜的
<metbsd> 甚么型号的笔记本，屏幕看着最舒服，除了苹果
<zhenbeiju55> gebjgd, 不多。。 moto的xt722，里程碑1,2
<ofan> thinkpad
<vic> 泡菜的咋地？为什么都不推荐？
<caleb-> 泡菜 == 烂
<happyaron> 泡菜的东西品质在越来越垃圾。
<gebjgd> 三星的显示器还行
<caleb-> 珍爱生命, 远离泡菜
<gebjgd> 欧洲的市场都被三星抢占了
<jiero> 三星可以，LG才是垃圾。
<vic> 感觉三星的还可以啊 摩托的就三防的那个还可以。。其他的无爱
<metbsd> LG可以，HP才是垃圾
<metbsd> HP的笔记本烧掉好几本了
<caleb-> 悲催啊, 泡菜的行销这么厉害
<caleb-> 把大家都洗脑了
<vic> 笔记本 哥只信赖华硕
<vic> caleb-: 你被泡菜伤了？
<caleb-> 跟泡菜有仇
<caleb-> 不共戴天
<gebjgd> hp确实垃圾
<NoIE> 请问，给别人编写那种十行二十行的程序，收多少钱合适？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 白送
<caleb-> NoIE: 把它写成二千行
<NoIE> 有一个同学，
<happyaron> NoIE: 或者一顿便饭
<gebjgd> caleb-, 泡菜的便宜阿
<NoIE> 非常早的同学了。
<metbsd> 这里好几块HP主板
<happyaron> caleb-: 额，看来你是老熟练了。。。
<NoIE> 他经常问我各种问题。
<caleb-> 啥程序20行能写完啊?
<vic> caleb-: 被泡菜妹甩了咋滴
<NoIE> 问题很多很多。
<jiero> LG的东西我就没见过一个能撑过3年。
<metbsd> 现在这块还不知道能不能过这个夏天
<happyaron> NoIE: 让他请你一顿吧
<NoIE> caleb-: 一个自动判卷的程序。
<caleb-> NoIE: 是正妹不?
<caleb-> NoIE: 让她以身相许吧
<metbsd> 棒子妹一般都没屁股
<NoIE> 自从毕业以后，他工作上的问题一直问我，问得我有些烦了。
<roylez_> NoIE: 一字千金吧
<caleb-> NoIE: 隐身上Q
<NoIE> 有些东西甚至直接交给我完成。
<metbsd> 棒子妹的屁股跟她们的脸一样塌
<NoIE> caleb-: 他直接给我加打电话。
<caleb-> NoIE: 不是正妹就别理他了
<debianer> metbsd: 你的都是乱码
<NoIE> 更要命的是，他一点都不萌。
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) google 的 oauth api 也没个 文档, 看源码看的好晕
<NoIE> 。。。一直是别人主动给我钱，然后我推托说“不要不要”。
<edison0354> NoIE: 男的女的？
<NoIE> 我还从来没向别人要过钱呢。
<NoIE> edison0354: 男的。
<edison0354> NoIE: 囧，你悲剧……
<metbsd> 我的都是乱码？
<roylez_> NoIE: 那就大胆要吧。有了金钱的门槛，估计他烦你会少很多
<caleb-> debianer: erc 设置问题吧
<jiero> 很多频道都用 !***作为命令呢
<vic> 三星s 5830 不错啊  比较看好
<jiero> !exit
<jiero> !setoptions
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 机器人找我了。
<BigBigBrother> 谁懂 php 的
<BigBigBrother> 谁懂 php 的
<BigBigBrother> 谁懂 php 的
<BigBigBrother> base64_encode(hash_hmac('sha1', $base_string, $key, true))
<BigBigBrother> base64_encode, hash_hmac 是不是 php 默认的. 要不要 额外的 模块
<BigBigBrother> base64_encode, hash_hmac 是不是 php 默认的. 要不要 额外的 模块
<metbsd> 现在不是乱码了吧
<metbsd> 还看到吗
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 赋值中的空格，有没有比较科学的解释？可以帮助理解的？谢谢
<BigBigBrother> base64_encode, hash_hmac 是不是 php 默认的. 要不要 额外的 模块
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 太晕了, 还是先 用库的来做. 用库 的已经弄好了. 不过 不知道 windows 会不会有问题. 先弄出来, 以后再搞了
<alvin_rxg> o
<moriramar> microcai: Hi!
<lei`> BigBigBrother: 那个应该是要额外的模块的
<BigBigBrother> lei`:) 我去看看 javascript 的 api
<lei`> BigBigBrother: js的我确定是要额外模块
<lei`> BigBigBrother: php的我觉得是要额外模块
<BigBigBrother> lei`:) 晕,狂晕
<microcai> moriramar:  hi
<BigBigBrother> OAuth.setProperties(OAuth, fun1: function fun1(s) {...}, fun2:function fun2(s){...})
<BigBigBrother> 这个什么意思
<BigBigBrother> 怎么调用
<microcai> moriramar:  hi
<moriramar> microcai: have you ever tried aufs+squashfs?
<js519> 请问哪里有简体中文叙述的Compiz特效插件指南？？我想安装特效
<js519> 可敢有人告诉我那个像 window 切换窗口时 出现阶梯特效的插件和 可以以小方块预览 面板上标签里的内容的插件是什么？
<microcai> moriramar:  yep
<moriramar> microcai: How is it on laptop?
<metbsd> does anyone read my chinese
<metbsd> 看到吗
<microcai> microcai:  那是用在 LiveCD 上的
<caleb-> metbsd: 一直都正常啊
<metbsd> 刚才有人说看到我的是乱码
<hv54> 没哦
<cuihao> XCHAT刚来表示没有
<hv54> irssi表示也没有
<caleb-> metbsd: 是他自己的 client 有问题
<debianer> 这里有没有闷骚型的美女
<moriramar> microcai: I see.
<hv54> 闷骚的男淫倒一把
<moriramar> microcai: thanks.
<debianer> 男人我喜欢明骚型的
<moriramar> microcai: btw, do you often use hibernation?
<moriramar> debianer: aren't you male?
<debianer> 我是双性恋
<debianer> 男女通吃
<ofan> ....
<debianer> moriramar: feman
<moriramar> debianer: ...
<microcai> moriramar:  fast boot don't need hibernation.
<RavenChan> 最近有没有人从美国会上海....?
<RavenChan> 回
<ofan> jiero: http://www.moddb.com/games/mars-a-ridiculous-shooter  这个玩过么?
<moriramar> microcai: i see. is there any other advantage of hibernation?
<microcai> moriramar:  only disadvantage
<debianer> 非man
<moriramar> microcai: ...
<moriramar> microcai: thanks.
<ofan> debianer: 女的?
<debianer> ofan: 你的都是乱码
<ofan> debianer: nv ren?
<ofan> debianer: girl?
<jiero> ofan: 是常见的类型。
<jiero> 喷射移动
<debianer> male的反义词是female，就是非male
<ofan> jiero: 是么? 感觉很爽的样子
<jiero> 很多此类游戏。
<debianer> man的反义词就是非man
<ofan> debianer: 男人?
<quanru> 192.168.60.0/24 是不是代表最后一个是0到24的范围
<jiero> 如果看画面和更新的话，玩它吧
<moriramar> microcai: seems resuming all the existing program promising.
<metbsd> 不是
<hv54> quanru: 貌似
<microcai> moriramar:  session manager can do it.
<moriramar> quanru: no, 192.168.60.0/24 means: turn 192.168.60.0 into binary, and the first 24 bit are the number of your network.
<moriramar> cfy: Hello!
<metbsd> 192.168.60.0/24 意思192.168.60.1 -60.254
<quanru> moriramar: 受教了  谢谢哈
<moriramar> quanru: You are welcome.
<cfy> moriramar: hi
<debianer> 我创造了一个词： maile-and-female，双性人
<quanru> metbsd: 什么意思
<moriramar> cfy: did you have dual swap when you use LUKS? how do you apply LUKS and hibernate at the same time?
<ofan> debianer: 雌 or 雄?
<hv54> debianer: 汗死........
<anticlockwise> debianer: 不是有shemale这种类似的吗？
<debianer> ofan: 雌and雄
<moriramar> quanru: He responded the same.
<debianer> anticlockwise: 有这个词吗，那我见识太少了，谢谢哦
<cfy> moriramar: i never use hibernate or something similar
<anticlockwise> debianer: 不知道有木有入字典就是了，HOHO
<quanru> moriramar: 你是老外？
<moriramar> quanru: That is you are under 192.168.60.0/24, then available IP is from 192.168.60.1 -> 192.168.60.254
<metbsd> 192.168.60.0/24 指的就是192.168.60.1 到 192.168.60.254
<RavenChan> 最近有没有人从美国回上海.......?
<moriramar> quanru: no, i am using Ubuntu 11.04 liveusb and do not get a Chinese input method.
<anticlockwise> lol
<moriramar> btw, UNITY SUCKS...
<quanru> moriramar: 喔喔
<metbsd> RavenChan: 怎么？
<quanru> metbsd: 192.168.60.0/24 means: turn 192.168.60.0 into binary, and the first 24 bit are the number of your network.  这个怎么理解
<quanru> metbsd: 化成二进制  前二十四位是ip？
<metbsd> 一个IP是32bit的
<metbsd> 1-24 bit是你的网络，你还有8bit能玩
<hv54> moriramar: 那你的“喔我”怎么打上去的？
<quanru> metbsd: 理解了
<moriramar> hv54: ???? did i typed that?
<moriramar> hv54: that's what quanru said.
<metbsd> 8bit就是1-255
<metbsd> 去掉最后一个broadcast
<quanru> metbsd: 为什么不是0-254
<metbsd> 你能用的就是1-254
<metbsd> 0不能用
<quanru> metbsd: 我记得我的子网掩码就是255.255.255.0
<caleb-> quanru: 去读 ipv4 基础
<hv54> 睡觉，88
<quanru> caleb-: 嗯
<RavenChan> metbsd, 需要有人帮我带kindle
<ofan> jiero: 有个严重的问题,我玩zero-k 被攻击和建造建筑的时候会白屏,而且不断闪
<ofan> jiero: 记得关掉一个lua脚本,就可以,忘了是哪个了
<metbsd> 什么是kindle
<js519> IP/24 表示是一个标准的C类网，在路由表上表示路由转发时匹配网络号
<RavenChan> metbsd, 你在美国？
<metbsd> RavenChan: 我只是好奇
<jiero> ofan: 先暂停，按下F11
<jiero> 海量选择，我也不知道。
<metbsd> 甚么是kindle啊
<caleb-> RavenChan: 可以网上购买的
<cfy> metbsd: amazon出的东西
<maucat> 我买了一个
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 你主要用kindle看中文还是英文？
<redhat> Django在 view.py中如何获取访问者请求 地址？
<anticlockwise> 我买了个KINDLE三代3G
<maucat> 3G....我只买了个带wifi的
<maucat> 那玩意上网不是很爽。
<anticlockwise> maucat: 恩……我买了后发现了，HOHO
<anticlockwise> redhat: request.META里边有相应的参数
<Kandu> cfy: gtalk
<anticlockwise> redhat: 如果你要的是客户的IP地址，那就是request.META['REMOTE_ADDR']，如果是客户请求的Django URL，那就是request.path
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<cfy> Kandu: how
<if_else> 各位兄台，[ 4 -eq 4 ] || echo "uuu" 为什么 后面 不执行？谢谢
<Kandu> cfy: 你會用不？
<cfy> Kandu: 我装下.你要跟我gtalk?
<cfy> if_else:  ||的断路效果.前面真,后面就不执行了
<anticlockwise> if_else: [ 4 -eq 4 ]为true了，后面就可以省略了吧
<RavenChan> anthonywong, 你在哪= =
<if_else> cfy: anticlockwise: 这样啊阿
 * anticlockwise HOHO，猜对了～～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 英国
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 英国……
<cfy> RavenChan: 人家在英国
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我現在 gnome3 了，用了empathy 用 gtalk 太方便啦
<cfy> anticlockwise: 发错....
<cfy> Kandu: 我试试
<anticlockwise> HOHO
<if_else> 这和 C 语言中的 与 / 或 没关系？？
<cfy> Kandu: 原来有个gnutalk...简称gtalk...
<peter_huang> empathy确实不错，上gtalk和IRC都方便
<RavenChan> anthonywong, ......
<cfy> if_else: 这不是一样的么?
<redhat> Django在 view.py中如何获取访问者请求 地址？
<caleb-> if_else: 用 &&
<anticlockwise> redhat: 不是告诉你了吗？？
<peter_huang> [ 4 -eq 4 ] && echo 'yes'
<peter_huang> yes
<redhat> anticlockwise: 我刚才掉线了……
<cfy> Kandu: 0 packages upgraded, 50 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<if_else> 谢谢各位了。我试过了。
<anticlockwise> redhat: 如果你要的是客户的IP地址，那就是request.META['REMOTE_ADDR']，如果是客户请求的Django URL，那就是request.path
<peter_huang> [ 4 -eq 4 ] || echo 'yes'
<peter_huang> peter@gentoo ~ $
<Kandu> if_else: 鳥哥那裡解釋很清楚的
<redhat> anticlockwise: 呵呵，谢谢，我 HttpResponse(Request) 返回的信息涉及很多客户端的信息/?
<Kandu> peter_huang: gnome3 的桌面和 empathy 集成了，所以更方便了
<anticlockwise> redhat: 额……没看懂，HttpResponse怎么有request作为参数？
<if_else> Kandu: 俺没接受过系统学习，只是大野战，不好意思
<peter_huang> Kandu： 我还在用gnome2呢，呵呵，不过也挺不错的
<redhat> anticlockwise: 就是def hello(Request):  返回数据的时候，把Request返回去了。
<redhat> anticlockwise: http://113.56.140.158:8000
<atcho> 鸭梨啊
<anticlockwise> redhat: 额……可以这样吗……HttpResponse不是传字符串吗……
<redhat> anticlockwise: 但是确实可以传……我开始只是想看下Request参数里面有些什么东西，就直接HttpResponse(Request)回去了 :))
<Kandu> if_else: 我和你一樣沒系統學
<anticlockwise> redhat: 喔～～也对，Django应该会直接调用str(request)，所以得到的是str(request)的值，你可以print str(request)看看咯
<redhat> anticlockwise: http://113.56.140.158:8000  返回了很多客户端的数据……
<Kandu> if_else: 這段說明返回碼流向寫得很好了 http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0320bash.php#redirect_com
<anticlockwise> redhat: 我看不到你的地址的……
<redhat> anticlockwise: 为什么？
<cfy> Kandu: 给email
<anticlockwise> redhat: 那个不是真正的外部地址，或者8000端口没打开都有可能啊……那个地址外部应该是访问不到的吧
<redhat> anticlockwise: 是外部地址。。临时服务器。django内部自带的。
<redhat> anticlockwise: 我给你截图
<redhat> anticlockwise: http://uploadpie.com/wS8CY
<anticlockwise> redhat: 恩，这个应该和str(request)的值一样
<redhat> umich.edu是什么大学？
<anticlockwise> redhat: 密西根吧
<redhat> anticlockwise: 美国应该加一个edu.us……这样才公平……
<if_else> Kandu: 兄，谢谢了
<metbsd> 跟美国人讲公平
<metbsd> 就好比。。
<anticlockwise> redhat: 那没办法～
<metbsd> 你懂得
<redhat> 美国.us域名几乎没人用，.com好的域名大部分在美国人手上…………
<redhat> -_-
<mikeandmore> 连个irc还这么慢。。。
<redhat> mikeandmore: freenode 服务器有限 :)
<redhat> anticlockwise: 有django的一些书籍或者手册没？不是djangobook.3k 那个，那个太浅显了
<anticlockwise> redhat: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/
<anticlockwise> redhat: 我只知道英文的……
<redhat> anticlockwise: 那算了，我英文欠佳。
<anticlockwise> redhat: 官方的还是最好最全……
<lei`> redhat: 那个djangobook.3k我觉得很好啊，我在看那个还在学
<redhat> lei`: 很浅显呀，没说不好呢，只是说适合入门，写hello.world.
<redhat> anticlockwise: 无奈语言障碍呢，还得期望社区在翻译上跟进 :)
<redhat> lei`: 那个 py3k 个把小时就看完了。
<jiero> .us我只记得一个网站。
<aBiNg> 最近几次的内核对桌面很照顾嘛，每编译一个新，都感觉出桌面轻快了些。:)
<myke2> cfy: 不用xterm了, 用不来
<redhat> aBiNg: 没加一个CPU，桌面快乐一倍不止 :D
<redhat> jiero: 小站吧？
<jiero> 除了imagesshack 还有 http://quadropolis.us/
<lei`> redhat: 你很厉害啊，问你个问题。那个模板保存到单独的文件后要怎么调用呢
<redhat> jiero: .us域名几块钱一个，… 都没人要
<jiero> imageshack.us
<jiero> 那个是。。。
<cfy> myke2: xterm不用用的吧.我都是一个xterm然后里面跑screen.都不管xterm的
<lei`> redhat: 我现在是把模板做文件打开再渲染
<myke2> 谁用evilvte的
<redhat> lei`: lei` 这个在pybook 3k里面有讲 的
<myke2> caleb-: 你写的东西?
<redhat> lei`: django的模板是很好用的，php觉得可以扔掉了。
<aBiNg> redhat: :)
<myke2> caleb-: evilvte
<anticlockwise> lei`: render_to_string函数可以调用模板文件然后生成字符串，不知道这是不是你要的？
<lei`> return render_to_response('search_form.html') py3k里是提到这个
<redhat> lei`: http://djangobook.py3k.cn/2.0/chapter09/
<redhat>    t = loader.get_template('template1.html')   return t.render(c)
<redhat> c 是内容。
<lei`> redhat: 还没看到那章，谢谢指引
<anticlockwise> redhat: 有更方便的函数：from django.template.loader import render_to_string  嘿嘿
<redhat> lei`: 呵呵，没事，我看这个比较早，但是没写过东西。现在想写点东西，所以最近又翻出来看看。
<redhat> anticlockwise: 我除了看过 上面那个中文译版资料 就没看过别的，呵呵～～～
<redhat> anticlockwise: 你写过应用没？
<lvlv_> 我想问一下，怎么知道自己是在使用集成显卡还是独立显卡？
<anticlockwise> redhat: 恩，都是自己的私人项目，Django用了挺久的了～～
<lei`> py和php开发网站那个更快方便些呢，
<lei`> 我朋友在用php我在用py我想有个统一
<anticlockwise> lei`: 我不是很会PHP，所以选择当然是PY咯，HOHO
<microcai> redhat: 干嘛不去 #fedora-zh ? 那才是你老家
<redhat> lei`: 当然py :)) 疯狂点说的话，几分钟搭站也不是不无可能的 :)) 特别是那个 urls.py 这个很舒服，模板系统也是非常爽的 :))
<redhat> microcai: 为什么？
<lei`> 朋友也是刚开始学php但是死活就是不过py这边来
<microcai> redhat: 你不是卖  Fedora 的么
<redhat> microcai: 不是。
<zach1225> fedora-cn的人也不多，也就ubuntu-cn热闹些
<jiero> 。。。
<microcai> zach1225:  fedora-cn 消失了
<microcai> zach1225:  现在只有 fedora-zh
<jiero> 我留在20个IRC频道上。。。
<lei`>    return render_to_response('search_form.html') 这个是在第7章看到的，但是没有详细说明，不知道是什么意思。能解释一下吗
<jiero> 晕倒。。。
<redhat> microcai: 我用系统没有固定爱好，一般心情高兴就换了 :)
<zach1225> microcai: 没注意，好像会跳转到fedora-zh
<microcai> redhat: 话说，这个名字你都能注册到
<myke2> RavenChan: 你用什么终端模拟器的
<redhat> jiero: 厉害 :)
<redhat> microcai: 未注册这个名字的，irssi里面的设置就是这个，可能注册的人也没有上线吧 :)
<Cherrot> 11.04 系统托盘在unity里还能弄出来么
<anticlockwise> lei`: 返回HttpResponse对象，HttpResponse的content参数由search_form.html模板的内容填充，如此～
<moriramar> microcai: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-646289.html?sid=2cf0bdbfe4666be73075d5d8e37dd8c9
<moriramar> microcai: good for you.
<anticlockwise> lei`: 只是一个方便的函数
<redhat> lei`: 问问 anticlockwise 。
<RavenChan> myke2, rxvt
<lei`> anticlockwise: 你的微博网址？ 我想关注你
<anticlockwise> lei`: 木有……我也基本不写的……HOHO
<lei`> redhat: 有微博吗
<myke2> RavenChan: 用过vte的x-terminal-emulator么
<redhat> lei`: 有，但是我是非技术人士。
<redhat> lei`: 微博鲜有技术成分。
<microcai> moriramar:  不用。要加速系统启动，用 systemd 就可以了
<moriramar> microcai: ... no more?
<microcai> moriramar: yes
<moriramar> microcai: hmmm, not your style...
<RavenChan> myke2, 没有
<microcai> moriramar: why ?
<redhat> yao_ziyuan: 差点看成是 ZiXuan（子萱）了……
<shen_> quit
<moriramar> microcai: i thought you were interested in this.
<microcai> moriramar:  no . no interest
<caleb-> myke2: 是啊
<wzlxx> int a[i][j]    n*m 矩阵 ：a[i][j] 与 (int *)*(a+i*m+j) 与 *(*(a+i)+j) 有啥区别？
<caleb-> myke2: 有啥 wish list 可以说
<wzlxx> cfy:
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<myke2> caleb-: 有配置文件么?
<wzlxx> cfy: int a[i][j]    n*m 矩阵 ：a[i][j] 与 (int *)*(a+i*m+j) 与 *(*(a+i)+j) 有啥区别？
<caleb-> myke2: build-time config
<myke2> caleb-: 这样啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 很大区别
<lvlv_> 有没有帮忙给个命令啥的，怎么知道自己是在使用集成显卡还是独立显卡？ 谢谢。。。
<cfy> wzlxx: 多维数组不是i*row+j
<cfy> wzlxx: 说错了额...
<myke2> cfy: 怎么会不是呢
<cfy> wzlxx: 多维数组就是i*row+j
<wzlxx> 呃？
<wzlxx> 多写了个×
<myke2> cfy: 第二个* (a + i)的意思是
<cfy> myke2: 笔误...
<wzlxx> (int)*(a+i*m+j）
<cfy> myke2: 第二个是数组的数组么
<microcai> lvlv_: 玩一下魔兽，卡的就是集成 的。
<myke2> wzlxx: *(a + i)
<wzlxx> myke2: 指针
<lvlv_> microcai, 不是，我在ubuntu下，我是双显卡
<soiamso> microcai: 不一定吧
<myke2> wzlxx: 这能编译通过?
<caleb-> lvlv_: 不知道自己用哪个接头么?
<wzlxx> myke2: 可以
<wzlxx> cfy: 说说区别
<lvlv_> caleb-, 不知道。。。。
<shen_> 集显独显当然是根据型号去生产商网站查了
<myke2> wzlxx: a + i 就是 a之后i个的那里面的东西吧
<shen_> 笔记本型号
<myke2> wzlxx: 就是a[i]
<lvlv_> 使用了lscpi |grep VGA,会出现我的两个显卡
<wzlxx> myke2: 第I行
<cfy> wzlxx: myke2 会跟你说得.我得把试验报告抄下
<myke2> wzlxx: *(a + i) <===> a[i]
<cfy> wzlxx: :)
<myke2> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> wzlxx: 如果 myke2 说不懂.那是装的XD
<redhat> lvlv_: lspci
<myke2> cfy: 阿, 我又不懂C
<lvlv_> 我现在3D效果能开，cpu是i5带集成显卡，独显是ATI 5650
<cfy> myke2: 再假一点....
<shen_> 指针和数组不同
<lvlv_> redhat, 我试过了，能出现我的两个显卡，但是我想知道我在使用集显还是独显？怎么查看？
<myke2> cfy: *(a + i)是按照int取出a + i地址的元素吗? 我真的不懂啊
<redhat> lvlv_: 一般附带有集成和独显显卡的主板，blos里面有设置，1，优先使用独显 2.优先使用集显。
<redhat> lvlv_: blos里看看。可以关闭独显，看看画面于现在卡还是不卡，卡的话，说明你开始使用的是集显，不卡就是独显
<myke2> cfy: 我做下实验
<lvlv_> redhat, 恩，我bios里面设置的是switchable，可交换
<shen_> 那个优先是在windows下有效，linux据我所知目前不支持热显卡切换
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 实验特性。。。。
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 内核多少？
<shen_> myke2 差不多
<redhat> lvlv_: 所以现在把 自动切换关闭，换成集显，再来试下3D，或者播放 1080P MPEG-2/AVC 的电影，一试便知。
<lvlv_> 2.6.35-28
<lemonhall> myke2: 你太假了！！！！！
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 两个显卡是什么显卡？
<lvlv_> redhat, 好的
<lvlv_> lemonhall, ，cpu是i5带集成显卡，独显是ATI 5650是这个
<myke2> shen_: 不是的啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 不是的啊
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 啊。。。i5现在是继承显卡的啊
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 35貌似不支持这个特性
<lvlv_> lemonhall, i5里面是集成了一个GPU的
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 39才有对i5\i7支持得好
<myke2> lemonhall: 不对的
<lvlv_> lemonhall, 不过那个集成的GPU玩dota不卡，狠流畅
<lemonhall> myke2: ???
<cfy> wzlxx: 我有点个忘了,估计和a的声明有关
<lemonhall> lvlv_: 有钱人啊，不过。。你举得这个例子实在是。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 不是a之后10个
<myke2> cfy: 不对的, 我实验了
<myke2> cfy: a + 10表示a[10]的地址
<lvlv_> lemonhall, 我只想说那个显卡还是可以的。。。
<cfy> wzlxx: 如果a本来是的维数组,那么是a[i][j],否则是*(*(a+i)+j)
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<myke2> cfy: 比如int a[10][10]
<lemonhall> lvlv_: dota就是warIII,warIII现在哪个集显都可以给力得跑
<myke2> cfy: 这个不对, 写int a[20][20]
<lvlv_> lemonhall, 我可是效果全开阿
<cfy> myke2: 就是说都是*(*(a+i)+j)么?不是*(a+i*row+j)么?
<myke2> cfy: 后者不对的
<wzlxx> cfy: (int)*(a+i*n+j)呢
<myke2> cfy: 如果要后者, 需要强制转化
<cfy> myke2: *((int *)a+i*row+j)么?
<myke2> cfy: 对
<lvlv_> lemonhall, 我现在能开3D，效果也狠流畅，我就想知道我到底用着的是集成的还是独立的！！
<cfy> myke2: 这样有矛盾阿.
<myke2> cfy: 什么问题
<cfy> myke2: (a+i)这里存的是什么?
<shen_> 你可以这样玩，char buff[1024]; int* pi = (int*)buff; *pint = 20; double* pd = (double*)(++pi); *pd = 20.1f
<myke2> 你说*(*(a + i) + j)?
<cfy> myke2: 是地址,还是int
<caleb-> lvlv_: 看 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<myke2> cfy: 这里类型强制转化太多
 * wzlxx hehe
<cfy> wzlxx: 还是看看标准.自己试试好了.
<cfy> wzlxx: myke2试出来了是吧
<mikeandm1re> 总算上来了。。。。。。
<lvlv_> caleb-, 找什么？貌似都是intel开头的
 * microcai  那么多强制转化！ 。。。。。 不好的编程习惯哦
<myke2> cfy: int arr[20][20];
<cfy> wzlxx: microcai->C支持者出来了
<wzlxx> cfy: 二维数组的地址连续不？
<caleb-> lvlv_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i intel
<shen_> 强制转换，必须的
<myke2> cfy: int x = (*(arr + 10) + 10) - (int *)arr;
<myke2> cfy: ans是210
<wzlxx> shen_: 怎么转？
<cfy> myke2: ?
 * cfy afk
<myke2> cfy: 我测试结果
<myke2> cfy: x == 210
<microcai> cfy: ?
<lvlv_> caleb-, Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0 [    17.512] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
 * microcai <<---- 是个铁杆的C支持者
<lolicon>  =.=
<lvlv_> caleb-, 是这个结果，这就是说我用的是集成显卡是么
<lolicon> y
<lvlv_> caleb-, 我的i5自带集成显卡
<caleb-> lvlv_: 没有编号啥的?
<myke2> cfy: arr + 10
<myke2> cfy: *(arr + 10)
<vic> c的各种指针，看的我迷茫蛋疼
<myke2> cfy: 只有类型上的区别
<wzlxx> 二维数组的地址连续不？
<lolicon> wzlxx: 什么语言
<lvlv_> caleb-, intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<lvlv_> [    17.516] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
<wzlxx> lolicon: C
<myke2> cfy: 我用printf("%d", arr + 10);
<lvlv_> caleb-, 这些么
<vic> 发现 go语言不错啊
<lolicon> wzlxx: 连续
<myke2> cfy: 和printf("%d", *(arr + 10));
<caleb-> lvlv_: Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810 <- 集显
<myke2> cfy: 结果相等
<caleb-> lvlv_: 你的独显也是 intel?
<lolicon> lolicon: 行优先
<lvlv_> caleb-, 好吧，原来我一直都没用过ATI5650
<myke2> cfy: 我想不可以int **b = arr的吧
<lolicon> lolicon: 就是说 最右边下标的变得最快。。
<lvlv_> caleb-, 我的cpu是i5的，i5里面带一个集成显卡
<cfy> myke2: 那说明是(int *)arr+10存的是地址
<wujie> pidign
<wzlxx> int a[2][3]; int **ap = a; *(*(ap+1)+1;会溢出
<wujie> pidgin为什么不做好看点阿
<myke2> wzlxx: 是的
<wzlxx> myke2: 为啥溢出？
<wujie> 什么是溢出
<caleb-> wujie: 好不好看没标准啊
<myke2> wzlxx: 二级指针的意思是指针的指针, 你试试看printf("%d", *(ap + 1)); 会发现基本上是0
<wujie> 至少有个视频吧，
<cfy> wzlxx: int *ap[3]吧
<myke2> wzlxx: 如果数组没有赋值
<wzlxx> myke2: 你这样打印的是地址
<cfy> 我忘了..
<wujie> 没视频功能阿
<myke2> wzlxx: 是地址
<lolicon> wzlxx: 数组同指针是不同的。。
<myke2> wzlxx: 你会发现地址的值是0
<cfy> myke2: 如何强制转换成是三个元素数组的指针?
<myke2> cfy: 不会
<myke2> cfy: 可能有类似java的int[3]吧?
<lifeng> cfy: 去看c专家编程
<cfy> caleb-:  microcai  如何强制转换成是三个元素数组的指针?
<cfy> lifeng: 你知道就告诉我吧,我看过了...
<myke2> cfy: 反正我目前不学C的
<shen_> 什么叫“三个元素的指针”。。。
<wzlxx> lifeng: int a[2][3]; int **ap = a; *(*(ap+1)+1）可以这样访问数组元素吗？
<cfy> shen_: 指向一个数组(有三个元素)的指针
<cfy> int的.
<lolicon> int **ap 同 int * (ap[3]) ; ..
<shen_> 和个数有什么关系
<cfy> int (* a)[3]
<lvlv_> 谢谢大家哈
<lolicon> 哦。。写错了 =。=
<lifeng> cfy: 这是很基础的问题，那本书里讲得很明白
<cfy> lolicon: 如何呢?
<cfy> lifeng: 好吧.....
<lolicon> cfy: 嗯 int （* a)[3]
<microcai> cfy: 不可以
<cfy> lolicon: 这是声明么?如何强制转
<microcai> cfy: 指针不是数组 .
<microcai> cfy: 数组和指针不是一个概念
<lolicon> cfy: 转什么
<cfy> microcai: 可是我要指向一个数组
<microcai> cfy:  别被 THQ 忽悠了
<lifeng> lolicon: 你刚说过指针数组不一样
<myke2> microcai: 觉得这种做法很无聊, 什么数组用*(arr + i) + j
<lolicon> lifeng: 是不一样
<cfy> 不同的类型+1,实际真长不一样阿
<cfy> (char *)a +1 和(int *)a+1
<microcai> myke2:  那个本来就是错误的写法
<myke2> microcai: 过分夸张C的语法
<microcai> myke2:  那个本来就是错误的写法
<shen_> sizeof(type)就知道了
<lifeng> lolicon: 那int **ap 和 int * (ap[3]) 怎么会一样
<lolicon> lifeng: 我没说一样
<myke2> microcai: 就像a ^= b ^= a ^= b这种
<microcai> myke2:  THQ 以为编译通过了就是正确的语法
<lolicon> lifeng: 我是说 不一样
<myke2> microcai: 不符合标准的
<cfy> lifeng: 你能不能直接给出写法.我要强制转换成一个指向数组的(有三个int元素的)指针
<lolicon> cfy: 说明你这个设计有问题。。
<myke2> microcai: 交换两个数, a ^= b ^= a ^= b 很流行的, 其实错误.
<cfy> lolicon: - -!
<lifeng> lolicon: 你看看22:14自己怎么说的
<cfy> myke2: 一个序列点,一次以上改变了.
<cfy> 没人能说没...
<shen_> int a[3]; int* pa = a;不对？
 * wzlxx ap+1是啥？
<myke2> cfy: 但是gcc能编译通过
<microcai> cfy: 我有办法
<cfy> microcai: 说
<cfy> wzlxx: ap是啥?
<lolicon> lifeng: 我是说 oooxx 同 xxoo
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 指针怎么不是数组
<lolicon> lifeng: 我没说一样
<microcai> cfy: 定义一个三维数组
<shen_> 交换根本不要自己写，还是用c++吧，swap(a,b)
<myke2> cfy: typedef不行吗?
<cfy> 真是......
<cfy> microcai: - -!
<wzlxx> int a[2][3]; int **ap = a; *(*(ap+1)+1)
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 指针怎么不是数组
<cfy> myke2: 有没有这么麻烦?我只要一个强制转换...
 * microcai 指针真的不是数组！！！
<lifeng> lolicon: 好吧，"同"和"一样"不是同一回事
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 指针怎么不是数组
<cfy> myke2: wzlxx: 算了.既然 lifeng说expert C有说.那我就去看下...
<shen_> 指针和数组的寻址方式不一样，简单来说指针略慢
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 你说说看，怎么就是数组了》？
<lolicon> lifeng: 同 -> and
<BigBigBrother> shen_:) .......
<wzlxx> *(*(a+1)) *(*(ap+1)) 不同
<lolicon> cfy: 你要解决什么问题
<myke2> shen_: 这完全不对吧, 寻址方式是编译器内部玩的
<lemonhall> 数组的指针，与指针的数组~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 那我说数组是 指针么吗
<cfy> microcai: 但是可以选择指向的元素类型阿
<cfy> microcai: 强制转换哪种
<cfy> microcai: 强制转换那种
<lolicon> cfy: wzlxx 说的对，指向数组的指针加一 和 指向指针的指针 加 一 是不同的。。
<cfy> lolicon: 我要装b
<lemonhall> 指向数组的指针，和指针的数组
<BigBigBrother> shen_:) 怎么寻址 方式不一样
<myke2> cfy: 主要是pascal基本上没这种问题的
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 那我说 数组 是 指针 对么
 * wzlxx 一个就1一个加列数
<BigBigBrother> shen_:) 怎么寻址 方式不一样
<cfy> lolicon: 所以我要强制成指向一个数组(含有三个int元素的),如何做
<lemonhall> myke2: pascal没有指针？
<lolicon> BigBigBrother: 数组可以 隐式转换 成 指针
<myke2> lemonhall: 有
<shen_> 可以去看c的标准
<cfy> wzlxx: 我一般自己*(a+i*row+j)
<BigBigBrother> shen_:) 一样的啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 免得把自己搞死...
<myke2> cfy: 说实话
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 是不是, 指针不是数组, 数组一定是指针.
<cfy> wzlxx: 传递的时侯也方便
 * wzlxx 二维数组跟malloc申请的一系列有何区别？
<shen_> 不过我真的不喜欢这种考题式的问题。。。:-)
<myke2> cfy: 我搞不清楚指针数组和数组指针的
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵lol
<BigBigBrother> shen_:) 真的是一样的啊
 * microcai 数组也不是指针！
<cfy> - 1
<cfy> - -!
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 怎么不是呢
<myke2> cfy: pascal不会有这种问题
<wzlxx> microcai: 数组肯定是特定实现的指针
<lemonhall> 数组就是数组
<cfy> 唉,难道我真得要去再看一遍expert C么?
<myke2> cfy: 因为他是这样的
<lolicon> int a[3]; int * b = a; a 同 b 的类型不同
<myke2> cfy: type
<cfy> 不要,我要看lisp
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 你先说，为何是？
<cfy> common lisp
<cfy> c死去
<wzlxx> cfy: 你大二就看了多少书了啊…
<lemonhall> 数组就是数组！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<wzlxx> ？
<cfy> myke2: common lisp
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 可以完全不用 数组来实现啊
<myke2> cfy: var
<cfy> wzlxx: 这个看起来快得.....
<myke2> cfy:   arr = array[1..MAXN] of ^longint;
<ofan> 在讨论数组??
<myke2> cfy: 和
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 概念上不是, 实际上是. 难道 c 的标准改了 寻址方式???
<myke2> cfy: arr2 = ^array[1..MAXN] of longint;
 * wzlxx 看书多的人不能让他活着…
 * wzlxx 压力啊…
<myke2> cfy: 一看就知道什么意思了
<lolicon> BigBigBrother: 什么叫概念上不是实际上是。。
<cfy> BigBigBrother: C标准是1990年的事情了吧
 * sikao_lfs 555555555555 只能换windows下上irc聊天了。我电脑被抢了。。。。。
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 谁跟你说实际上是了啊！
<myke2> cfy: C99
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 就看汇编代码？
<cfy> wzlxx: 1999?
<cfy> myke2: 1999?
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 汇编代码有时候乘法还是加法呢？！
<myke2> cfy: C99有啊
<lolicon> BigBigBrother: 你不如说 32位 int 实际上是单精度浮点
<wzlxx> C99
 * lemonhall 谁支持我？举手，数组就是数组！！！！！！！！！
<shen_> int* data = new int[10]; int a[] = data;  可以吗，呵呵？
<myke2> cfy: 比如规定了可变长数组
<cfy> wzlxx: 听我说一句,自己int a[11111],*(a+i*row+j)好了.无忧了....
<cfy> myke2: 这个高级特性我从来没用过.....
<myke2> cfy: 比如 struct 支持类似如下初始化
<cfy> myke2: 不要比如了...
<cfy> myke2: 我是cl
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵lol思考下而已…
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 数组可以转换为 指针. 你说的是纯逻辑上说的吗
 * anticlockwise 不太懂C的人晕乎飘过～～～
<myke2> cfy: struct somestruc foo = {.data1 = 1; .data2 = 2;}
<myke2> cfy: 好像是这样
<ofan> int * a[1000];
<cfy> myke2: 哦.这个我会.....
<myke2> cfy: 这个是C99定义出来的
<cfy> anticlockwise: 弯弯
<myke2> cfy: 1990年的没这个
<cfy> myke2: 我知道阿.
<myke2> cfy: 还有
<myke2> cfy: bool
<cfy> myke2: 我说错了...是1999
<anticlockwise> cfy: 你们讨论的我头昏了……
<cfy> myke2: 不是1990....
<myke2> cfy: 90是ANSI
<cfy> myke2: 我错了....还不行么...
<BigBigBrother> int a [5];  a [1] = *(a+1)
<lolicon> 数组同指针不一样。。
<cfy> 记错年份了....
<cfy> myke2: my fault....
<myke2> cfy: 因为90也有标准
<anticlockwise> 不过我知道数组和指针当然不一样……
<microcai> BigBigBrother:  long 还能转化为 double 呢！
<cfy> anticlockwise: 真不和谐........还是学习cl好了....
<myke2> cfy: 就是C89/C90
<shen_> BigBigBrother 你这个说明了？
<cfy> myke2: 我知道............
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 不要把编译器的自动转化给搞成一样。
<ofan> int * a[100];int a[100][100];
<myke2> cfy: C0x
<anticlockwise> cfy: cl是啥？
<myke2> cfy: 结果没出来
<cfy> anticlockwise: common lisp阿
<void1> cl.exe
<lolicon> typedef int t1[5]; typedef int * t2; <<<
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔……还是不会……
<myke2> cfy: 就变成C1x了
<BigBigBrother> 数组 就是 一指针后面连续的内存块
<myke2> cfy: 也就是说未来10年C可能有新标准
<lolicon> BigBigBrother: 现在在 C 语法上说。。。。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 听说cl很nb.即使快看完了practical common lisp,我也没觉得有啥nb的.出了s-expression不错
<cfy> anticlockwise: 所以我要继续学......
<BigBigBrother> lolicon:) 说的是什么
<cfy> anticlockwise: 一个sbcl,运行起点60MB....
<myke2> cfy: 算法 && 数据结构 才是核心
<cfy> anticlockwise: 被气死了....
<anticlockwise> cfy: 我没有怎么看过LISP，不过倒是被括号吓到了～～
<anticlockwise> cfy: erlang喜欢吗？
<cfy> myke2: 算法+数据结构=程序,嘛,这个我知道
<shen_> 其实都是字节，强制转换，可以理解为按某种类型及其大小去解析某一串字节
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 那个笑话。。哈哈。。
<lifeng> cfy: 写了个例子 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/383409/
<wzlxx> cfy: 感觉c/c++ scheme/cl 很像，呵呵…
<BigBigBrother> 事实上 数据就是 一其实地址的若干连续地址快
<cfy> anticlockwise: 听说不错.不过我准备和冰河混.所以学习 cl
<myke2> cfy: 对了, 你debian用什么paste的
<anticlockwise> lolicon: HOHO～～
<cfy> myke2: 我用emacs,所以有paste2可用
<myke2> cfy: 算法 + 数据结构 != 程序, 现在
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 机密lisp程序的最后一页
<anticlockwise> cfy: :D
<lifeng> cfy: 看下专家编程第三章
<cfy> lifeng: okay
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 恩～～～～～～～～～～
<myke2> cfy: 但是前两个仍然是核心
<BigBigBrother> int a[5]; a[3] 就是 从 a[0]地址后的第三个地址
<myke2> cfy: 所以像CLRS这种书还是经典
 * cfy 即将断网
<myke2> 求paste软件
<myke2> Ubuntu
<lolicon> myke2: clrs 能做完习题就很厉害了。。。
<myke2> 求paste软件
<myke2> lolicon: 我看都看不下去
<NoIE> 在谷歌问答中有一个叫“自由女神”的，大家认识吗？
<lolicon> myke2: 跳着看吧 。。 =。=
<myke2> 求Ubuntu下的paste软件
<myke2> lolicon: 什么Red Black Tree
<lemonhall> myke2: 为啥不等于？
<BigBigBrother> 特定的乘法还可以用右移 来做呢
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 啥叫paste软件
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 类似wgetpaste
<lolicon> myke2: clrs 里面的都是经典，基础。。
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: ubuntu木有么？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 带尾巴了。。。。就是贴代码到pastebin的小脚本
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 似乎没wgetpaste
 * anticlockwise clrs是啥书？
<lolicon> myke2: 习题里面的东西很丰富
<myke2> 我pastebin不会用
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 算法导论。。
<myke2> lolicon: 没看过
<BigBigBrother> int a [5]; a[0] = *a; a[1] = *(a+1)
<myke2> lolicon: 像Red Black Tree这么复杂的数据结构我学不会的
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 不是introduction to algorithms吗？clrs是啥？
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 四个作者。。
<myke2> anticlockwise: 四个人的名字
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 喔……对……
 * anticlockwise 泪奔～～看过的书不记得作者名字～～
<ofan> myke2: RBT就是分情况比较烦
 * NoIE 谷歌的搜索界面有些变化。
<whynick> rar乱码怎么办
<MeaCulpa_> wgetpaste也不能贴图啊
<lolicon> ofan: ...
<myke2> ofan: BST我只会很简单的splay
<BigBigBrother> whynick:) google
<ofan> 还有各种旋转,让我这左右不分的情何以堪...
<lolicon> myke2: splay 好方便。。
<whynick> whynick: 已经google了
<whynick> whynick: 但是还是不行
<BigBigBrother> BigBigBrother:) google 编码问题
<shen_> 看做哪方面了，一般做上层的不需要知道实现细节
<lemonhall> myke2: 为啥不等于？
<ofan> myke2: 像RBT这种就可以直接用stl map了,简单方便
<lemonhall> myke2: 数据+算法
<BigBigBrother> BigBigBrother:) 曾经 查过, 忘了怎么做
<myke2> lemonhall: 现在显然不等于了, 各种忽悠更重要
<lemonhall> myke2: ............
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 看你从 哪方面看. 有些的 以输出/输入 作为思考
<lemonhall> myke2: 我以为你给的是更靠谱的答案
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 我不懂算法，也不懂数据结构。。但是我。。。算是程序员嘛？
<myke2> lemonhall: 你说现在很多程序员真正潜心研究前两个的有多少?
<lolicon> 说起 stl 。。。我要吐槽sgi stl 的 hashmap 的速度。。
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 程序 只 考查输入/输出. 输入什么, 应该会输出什么. 而不管 怎么实现
<lemonhall> myke2: 我不算程序员。。。。默默飘过
 * lemonhall 我就是一个包工头~~~~~
<ofan> myke2: 程序员不研究这些
<myke2> lolicon: 不过splay就BST效率比较低吧
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 有些 以流程作为 思考点. 做什么该做什么. 应该先搞大肚子还是,先结婚
<lolicon> myke2: 看情况 ...
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 我今天做的事情就是在考虑，怎样把一对数据塞到用友里，然后怎么从用友里拉数据出来折腾
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 我好空虚。。。。。
<lolicon> myke2: 例如插入数据几乎有序。。
<myke2> lolicon: 旋转次数比较多哦
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 这样的程序做多了，人自然会很空虚
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 如果流程是 先结婚的, 如果 婚前 搞大 肚子了, 是堕胎还是指腹为婚
<whynick> myke2: 我的乱码  帮个忙
<anticlockwise> 话说这次Facebook面试就有道题可以用BST做，结果我当时没有想出来，于是就在那一轮挂了……
<myke2> whynick: 不会
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: 你最后进哪家公司了？？
<myke2> lolicon: 有序然后对很深的结点做一次splay就疯狂旋转了
<shen_> 性能评测也很重要，有时候设计一个用例跑跑时间，谁好谁坏一目了然
<lolicon> myke2: 均摊O(1) ..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我深感我不是一个合格的程序员
<microcai> BigBigBrother:  ?!
<microcai> BigBigBrother: 怎么不在了
<anticlockwise> lemonhall: 还没完呢，今晚是亚马逊的最后一轮最后一次面试，这个过了就OK了
<myke2> lolicon: 旋转次数均摊O(1)
<myke2> lolicon: ?
<myke2> lolicon: 我没见过这个结论
<lolicon> myke2: 不是。。访问
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: 哎，牛人啊。。加油加油~~~
<anticlockwise> lemonhall: 不行的话，就要看GOOGLE的面试了，明天……
<lolicon> myke2: 特殊情况下
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 一些是以对象 以及对象 间关系作为 切入点. 你和黑丝袜 之间 是怎么关系, 你的责任是什么, 黑丝袜的责任是什么 (生孩子?), 之间怎么协助(女在上?男在上?)
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 在
<myke2> lolicon: RBT是均摊O(1)
<pandajs> 强人
 * microcai 囧，怎么又有人去 google 了，上天不公平啊！
<myke2> lolicon: 是严格O(1)
<lolicon> myke2: 你那个是旋转。。
 * microcai 诶。我应该学陶渊明去归隐了。
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 我真的有，你不想注册的话可以用我的dev-key: http://pastebin.com/KBz3Ustw
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 好, 送你
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 别拿黑丝举例子了
<pandajs> BigBigBrother: 好邪恶。。。
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 好吧
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 我和她两个世界的人
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 她和我聊天的内容我都不感兴趣
 * microcai 求救
<lolicon> myke2: rbt 不是最好的，例如平均深度比 avl 要大。。
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 你现在去了哪家公司了？
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 一些是以对象 以及对象 间关系作为 切入点. 你和 英语老师 之间 是怎么关系, 你的责任是什么, 英语老师 的责任是什么 (生孩子?), 之间怎么协助(女在上?男在上?)
<shen_> 黑丝是个好例子 ;-)
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 什么有?
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 都是同事的老公沙弥沙弥的。。。。好无聊啊
<BigBigBrother> microcai:) 什么问题
<happyaron> microcai: 先把你那pgp/mime改了吧
<anticlockwise> microcai: 使劲看算法，写程序，GOOGLE就指日可待了～～HOHO
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 我说我有pastebin的脚本
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 我在pastebinit
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 目前还不会-f的参数
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: .....................
<happyaron> microcai: 都spam了fedora chinese邮件列表了。
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 你和宠物店咂摸杨了？
<lolicon> myke2: splay 如果对节点访问分布不均匀的话，也没有 logN
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 刚才贴给你的，不过是python的...我估计两次curl就足够了，不用py
<BigBigBrother> anthonywong:) 哦, 进了 google ,使劲 让我们 翻墙
<myke2> lolicon: 均摊O(logn)的
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 不是在等不是, 等 她老公见上帝
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 哦, 知道了
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: = =
<microcai> happyaron:  ? 有么？
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 你太强大了
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:)
<microcai> happyaron:  在哪里？
<microcai> anticlockwise: 我已经 使劲看算法，写程序 了
<BigBigBrother> anthonywong:) 能好不费力地上国外网, 看你的了
<microcai> anticlockwise: 去不了 Google 是因为没有 CS 文凭
<lolicon> ...
<BigBigBrother> cs??? 游戏?
<lolicon> 弯弯面试 facebook 怎么样？
<happyaron> microcai: 从你用gpg就在spam
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... 邮件列表不支持 MIME 啊。否则就不会那么丑了
<happyaron> microcai: 赶紧换成pgp/mime
<happyaron> microcai: 找list admin
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 不是说挂了吗……就挂在BST的一个问题上，都第三轮了，挂在第二道题上……
<lemonhall> microcai: 英语好的可以去GOOGLE当客服
<happyaron> microcai: 不支持mime说明程序弄得不对。
<microcai> happyaron:  list admin 就是 kaio ，找过了
 * lemonhall 实在不行就去跑销售
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 我画了一幅画
<lolicon> ....
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 投 google 吧 =。= 。。
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 你就别废话了。。直接上链接把
<linuxer0203_> hi ~
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 投了，明天第二面
<lolicon> NB ...
<myke2> anticlockwise: BST什么问题
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 今晚AMAZON最后一面～～
<happyaron> microcai: 找fedora sysadmin
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 还没画完,差鼻子
<happyaron> microcai: 英文列表都支持，凭啥中文不支持
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: 去了AMAZON给我们开免费的S3空间~~~OH YEAH~~~
<microcai> happyaron:  ......  这不是他们管的啦。
<happyaron> microcai: 按你的思路，他们这是搞歧视，哈哈
<microcai> happyaron:  中文列表是 kaio 管的。
<anticlockwise> myke2: 其实很简单：给定一组事件（每个事件分别有start time和end time），要求将这些事件分成无冲突的组，问如何分配最佳？也就是得到最小分组数～
<linuxer0203_> 都是ubuntuer?
<anticlockwise> myke2: 可以用BST做，时间复杂度为O(NlgN)，也许有更好地，只是我还不知道
<myke2> anticlockwise: 不会
<happyaron> microcai: 软件呢
<happyaron> microcai: 不是要装到系统上么
<myke2> anticlockwise: 贪心?
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: AMAZON现在也是个很值得尊敬的技术公司啊
<linuxer0203_>  。。。
<happyaron> microcai: kaio作为list管理员，只有一部分权限
<anticlockwise> myke2: 贪心可以，不过看你如何做了
<anticlockwise> lemonhall: 恩，是啊～～我很喜欢，其实投的三家公司最想进的就是AMAZON，所以今晚要把握好啊～
<myke2> anticlockwise: 证明
<linuxer0203_> 有用archlinux的么？
<anticlockwise> myke2: 网上搜吧，应该有的
<shen_> 各位在哪个城市？
<eagleqing> 求教11.04的问题
<linuxer0203_> 广安
<happyaron> eagleqing: 直接说问题
<lolicon> 证明不难吧。。
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 恩，不难～懒……
<myke2> lolicon: 求指导
<myke2> anticlockwise: 想起来了, 区间图的着色
<eagleqing> 请教：我安装好了ATI显卡驱动 但是点击Appearance Preferences里面 还是只有 主题 背景 字体 这三个  没有选择特效的那个
<eagleqing> 谁知道是怎么回事吗？
<DaBao> 木有compiz
<myke2> lolicon: 我去翻下CLRS
<eagleqing> 唉  11.04 很多方便了 很多更难了
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 还要装 gimp
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 等等,就快了
<fillayu> eagleqing  哪些更难了
<DaBao> eagleqing: 这很正常
<eagleqing> 设置3D效果 步骤更迷糊了  还有登录界面
<DaBao> 这两天就是在看大家装11.04的反应，呵呵O(∩_∩)O
<eagleqing> DaBao: :-)
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 昨天的AMAZON面试，有一道题是：一个数组里除了一个数字出现奇数次外，其他的都出现了偶数次，要求找出出现奇数次的数字，结果我给出算法，面试官不知道逻辑，我解释了很久他才明白……
<eagleqing> 你们还有谁装了吗？我的视觉效果没有 不知道怎么回事
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: ...........
<myke2> anticlockwise: 数组规模?
<myke2> anticlockwise: 10^9?
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 就行了
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: 像我这种不懂算法的。。。就知道用SQL来表达。。。。。哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<anticlockwise> myke2: 没说，任意数组都行～～我给出的算法是时间O(N), 空间O(1)
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 绝对 是美人 (不美,就是我画的不好)
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 我倾向于后者
<anticlockwise> lemonhall: HOHO，那也不错啊～要我写出这题的SQL还要点时间呢
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 我足足开了 20 个窗口
 * lemonhall 哎，原来搞到最后我成了一个写SQL的。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> = =
<BigBigBrother> http://imagebin.org/151818
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 你慢慢画，我还有20页东西看呢
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 看看我的画
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 贴上去了
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 看看我的画
<BigBigBrother> http://imagebin.org/151818
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 好难看
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 好吧, 我不会画, 真人 绝对是个美女
<lemonhall> ..........................................................
<lemonhall> 好吧，果真被我言中了。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 是后者
<BigBigBrother> :)
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 吓死我啦！！！！！
<anticlockwise> alvin_rxg: 不得不同意啊……
<BigBigBrother> :)
<anticlockwise> HOHO
<myke2> anticlockwise: 怎么做?
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 拍照片吧
<anticlockwise> myke2: 用XOR，HOHO
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 什么照片
<knownbad> 还好吧，我觉得不难看啊。
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 因为用料的问题，整体感觉很脏
<eagleqing> tear-free desktop  ATI的 这个效果应该开启吗？ 请问
<myke2> anticlockwise: 知道了, 你这样必须要整数吧
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 让我看看照片！！！！！！！！！1
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 呵呵
<lemonhall> 强烈要求照片！！！！！！！！
<anticlockwise> myke2: 恩，是的，他要求的就是整数，所以……
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 不给, 给了,就更说我画的难看了
<RavenChan> anthonywong, xor...?
<anticlockwise> myke2: 啊……忘了告诉你是整数了……
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 要满足一下我的好奇心。。到底是那种美女
<BigBigBrother> lemonhall:) 你想象不出的美女
<eagleqing> tear free desktop reduces the tearing of images in video 貌似是 画质加强？ ATI的驱动里的选项 应该开启吗？
<lemonhall> select count(num) as freq from talbe group by num
<anticlockwise> myke2: 不然的话就得用哈希表了
<RavenChan> anthonywong, xor......
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 她不会照相
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 额……你是在和我说吗？
<RavenChan> anthonywong, 不然呢...
<lemonhall> 再调整一下count出来就是1和2.。。然后SELECT 。。where freq=1
<lemonhall> 我只能到SQL。。。
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 你打的是anthonywong，我是anticlockwise...
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 俩眼睛, 不对. 左边的睫毛太少, 右边太多
<myke2> anticlockwise: nb
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 你随便拿个相机咔嚓一下就好了
<lemonhall> BigBigBrother: 速度啊速度。。。。。
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 如果数组是整数的话，XOR就可以啊
<myke2> anticlockwise: 神牛啊
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 她在中山呢.
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: ..
<anticlockwise> myke2: 没啦……只是当时突然想到了……
<myke2> anticlockwise: 实数也无所谓, 强制转化下, 传个size_t进去就ok了
<Loongjiang> 孙
<Loongjiang> BigBigBrother: 什么，IRC里也有美 人
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 不是宠物店那个, 宠物店的, 我得等她老公 见上帝
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<anticlockwise> myke2: 额……别和我说C术语，HOHO～～
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, ......再给你道题吧，O(N) time O(1) space,求一列数里面出现次数超过一半的数
<BigBigBrother> Loongjiang:) 有啊
<BigBigBrother> 到时再改改
<myke2> RavenChan: 再给你一道题吧
<eagleqing> 各位 你们的 桌面  外观 里  主题  背景  字体  （默认有没有视觉效果啊？） 我是A卡
<RavenChan> myke2, .......
<myke2> RavenChan: 修改a[i] = x
<myke2> RavenChan: 维护a[l..r]的众数
<myke2> RavenChan: 你看下今年CTSC的一个题
<myke2> RavenChan: 是说一个无限图
<RavenChan> myke2, ctsc.....
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是MaskRay参加的
<myke2> RavenChan: 求无限图的桥
<fillayu> sleeping/..\
 * microcai 刚刚这里谁要有2个显卡做切换的 ？
 * microcai http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo 这里有文档
<RavenChan> myke2, 众数怎么求?
<myke2> RavenChan: 无限图是重复出现的, 就是已知一个G, 然后不断复制出G[1], G[2], ...
<myke2> RavenChan: 并且G[i], G[i+1]之间连接
<myke2> RavenChan: 以某种形式连接
<RavenChan> myke2, 众数怎么求?
<myke2> RavenChan: 也是输入的
<myke2> RavenChan: 不会
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<RavenChan> myke2, 你出的题，你自己不会...
<myke2> RavenChan: 是习题, 我不会
<myke2> RavenChan: 当然不是我出的
<RavenChan> myke2, 范围？
<myke2> RavenChan: 不清楚, 反正是线段树上留的习题
<myke2> RavenChan: 不过树套树好像可以
<myke2> RavenChan: BST按照关键字排序, 并且相同关键字的节点合并, 维护统计信息: 改关键词出现次数, 以及整个树中出现次数最多的节点.
<myke2> RavenChan: 写起来似乎极端麻烦
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 她的暗部泛黄. 不知道是不是 光线的问题
<RavenChan> myke2, orz
 * microcai 这里有人知道怎么设置压缩 / 分区么？
<myke2> RavenChan: 这个我实现不了的
<microcai> moriramar:   squashfs 主要是只读，导致我不会用。如果是可写的压缩文件系统就好了
<myke2> RavenChan: 刚才忽然想出一种做法, 只是线段树, 也是O(nlogn)(
<RavenChan> myke2, how?
<myke2> RavenChan: 离线
<eagleqing> microcai: 你最后一栏就是你压缩后剩余的大小  看着分吧
<eagleqing> microcai: win7是吧？
<myke2> RavenChan: 想法是按照所有修改操作的x排序. 首先朴素扫一次, 记录出每次a[i] = x之前的a[i]是多少, 然后对每个a[i] = x, 建立时间点 (过去的a[i], i), (x, i)
<microcai> eagleqing:  ?? win7 ... 我有那个钱买 win7 就好了咯
<myke2> RavenChan: 不对了
<happyaron> myke2: btrfs
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 有点像鸽巢原理呢～～把数组分成两个两个的，如果有个数字超过一半次数的，两个一组的数字里必定有相同对的，如果相同，就任取一个留下来，要么就丢掉，这样循环到数组中只剩下3个数，然后就知道了～～
<myke2> RavenChan: 复杂度不对了
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<lolicon> (22时59分01秒) anticlockwise: lolicon: 昨天的AMAZON面试，有一道题是：一个数组里除了一个数字出现奇数次外，其他的都出现了偶数次，要求找出出现奇数次的数字，结果我给出算法，面试官不知道逻辑，我解释了很久他才明白…… 。。。 异或。。
<happyaron> myke2: 发错
<happyaron> microcai: btrfs
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 不知道这样情不清楚？
<eagleqing> microcai: 哦  :-)  原来你在盗版打击区啊！
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 这是O(N) space....
<microcai> happyaron: btrfs 用过，貌似没有压缩选项
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 恩，是啊～～他当时没明白～～
<happyaron> microcai: 说明你不好好学习，我正用着呢
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 而且是O(NlogN) time
<microcai> happyaron:  啥？！
<microcai> happyaron: 这么牛叉。
<myke2> microcai: mount -t btrfs -o compress
<microcai> happyaron:  给个学习的链接
<microcai> myke2:  最好是 wiki
<myke2> microcai: ibm有个文档的
<microcai> myke2: 就这么简单？！
<myke2> microcai: 你google下
<happyaron> microcai: 自己搜索
<myke2> microcai: y
<myke2> microcai: 我睡了, 88
<microcai> happyaron: 一边凉快去
<microcai> happyaron:  myke2 就比你友好
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 好吧，时间确实是O(n)...我错了
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 原来的数组可以毁掉么 =。=。。
<sila_> 11.04用起来感觉没有10.10顺畅阿
<sila_> 运行软件感觉反应慢了
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 什么意思？
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 不是只有 O(1) 空间吗。。你中间的结果咋办
<lolicon> lolicon: 哦，我明白了。。
<lolicon> lolicon: 开始理解错了。。
<lolicon> anticlockwise: .. 哦。。。不对 == 。。
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 中间的结果还是要存啊 =。=
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 恩……貌似这个算法的确不是O(1)的space，我还在想
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) http://imagebin.org/151821  改了一下, 模糊了一下, 看看改善点没有
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 还是很脏
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 是不是额头那地方
<alvin_rxg> 整体的
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 是不是 颜色看起来脏
<alvin_rxg> y
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 如果是链表不是数组的话，可以的吧……HOHO
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 原来,就泛黄, 应该是他在暗的地方照的
<flay> chromium11改图标了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<lolicon> anticlockwise: .. 其实可以在原来的数组上做
<NoIE> BigBigBrother: 您的大作？
<knownbad> 还好，只是深色系列而已
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 不过会毁掉。。
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 是不是感觉 脏的地方,都是泛黄的地方
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 也许有办法不毁
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你没品味
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 恩～～是啊～～
<BigBigBrother> NoIE:) 对我来说 是大作了, 不会画画
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 但是不修改的话貌似不大可能
<alvin_rxg> 是
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 好吧……你给答案吧～～
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 应该忠于事实,还是应该美化, 泛黄的,还是泛黄,还是改下
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<BigBigBrother> ....
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 我去改下色调?
<BigBigBrother> 我去 给 她发 ,会不会被扁
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 猫猫去做做Facebook的Puzzle吧，还挺好玩的～～
<alvin_rxg> BigBigBrother: 不清楚
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:)
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 试试其中一个Puzzle叫Facebull的，NP Complete～～
<lolicon> anticlockwise: ...
<knownbad> 不会欣赏就会被扁
<BigBigBrother> knownbad:) 哦
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 两个变量，一个记录当前答案ans，另一个临时变量count,读入第一个数，令ans=这个数，count=1，之后每遇到一个数，if(==ans)count++;else count--
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 我就差这个了，HOHO～～
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, if (count<0) {ans=now;count=1}
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 就这么多
<BigBigBrother> knownbad:) 还是得找 会欣赏的人
<knownbad> 不会欣赏的会跟照片比。
<lolicon> RavenChan: 神奇。。
<knownbad> 永远也不够好。
<RavenChan> lolicon, anticlockwise 好像有点问题
<flay> 有没有在西安的阿，我现在在西安
<lolicon> RavenChan: 是有问题
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 我在找有没有特例，HOHO～～
 * knownbad leaving.
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 可恶我似乎记错了= =
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, 我再想想
<lolicon> RavenChan: 貌似又没有问题。。
<RavenChan> lolicon, 好像确实没有...
<lolicon> RavenChan: 我想一下。。
<lolicon> RavenChan: 是没有 。。
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 能解释一下逻辑吗？
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 计数器变成 0 之后，剩余的数组答案不变
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 喔～～～～～～
<lolicon> RavenChan: 我之前想错了，但题目前提是有解，所以是对的。。
<RavenChan> lolicon, 嗯
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: 牛！HOHO
<lolicon> anticlockwise: 我记得是某算法教科书的课后练习题。。
<lemonhall> 黑山老妖
<anticlockwise> lolicon: 那我是肯定木有做过了～～
 * xijiao slaps shen_ 
<yudun> 在gae上怎么用webpy与google自带的数据存储结合？
<hata> 其实，手动平铺的设置是不是比自动平铺麻烦很多？
<moriramar> who can read google group's post?
<anticlockwise> moriramar: 我这可以，你要看啥？
<moriramar> anticlockwise: Thank you and I pmed you.
<lei`> anthonywong: 你好，我在django的代码：return render_to_response('search_form.html', {'cm': '包菜'})
<lei`> anticlockwise: 加了中文就出错
<anticlockwise> lei`: {'cm': u'包菜'}，并且在文档开始加上 # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- 试试
<metbsd> emule linux有吗
<lei`> anticlockwise: 行了，谢谢。我开始加了u'包菜'都不行，原来还要加# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<lei`> 说
<anticlockwise> lei`: :)
<hata> metbsd: amule
 * yudun  囧，难道部署webpy到gae是幻想~
<lei`> anticlockwise: 只用加了编码信息，字符串前面不加u也能正确显示了
<anticlockwise> lei`: 恩～～只是一般不在源文件里边写中文啦，呵呵～～
<BigBigBrother> 画画 是应该 尽量象, 还是有所 升华
<BigBigBrother> 画画 是应该 尽量象, 还是有所 创造.
<BigBigBrother> 怎么我的进程 有许多 进程的内存不可用, 什么意思
<BigBigBrother> 怎么我的进程 有许多 进程的内存不可用, 什么意思
<BigBigBrother> alvin_rxg:) 知道吗, 进程的 内存不可用, 是啥子意思
<BigBigBrother> 怎么会有内存不可用的进程
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<BigBigBrother> 我重启看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明天hannover见啊
<marble> 大家好，我想請問一下OPENWRT路由器的問題
<marble> 我現在路由器上連上了VPN
<marble> 輸入了
<marble> iptables -I FORWARD -o tun0 -j ACCEPT
<marble> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<marble> 兩個命令
<^k^> marble:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的是atom的本子吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, intel的显卡？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对，是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那怪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 难怪
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没什么，公司的那个小本也是
<alvin_rxg> o
<hata> xmonad 为什么这么大？500mb
<molecule_> 维基又不能 访问了么
<molecule_> 2010年4月，由于中国政府拒绝发出上海、北京的演出许可，迪伦宣布取消亚洲巡回演唱会，包括香港、台湾等地。[5]中国政府与迪伦的经纪人皆否认这个说法，并指出这是布洛克兄弟的片面之词。
<psychologe> 都还没睡啊
<molecule_> 我还是不明白怎么会有内存不可用的 进程
<molecule_> 貌似都是 kthreadd 的子进程
<molecule_> 谁帮我扫扫盲
<molecule_> 貌似 和 kde 以及 一些硬件有关的, 象 scsi_en_4
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 帮我看看, 你有没有 scsi_eh_4  scsi_eh_5 这俩进程, 是不是内存不可用
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 我确实想不明白
<alvin_rxg> molecule_: 咋看的？
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 帮我看看, 看看你的是不是也是内存不可用. 我想不明白 内存不可用是什么意思, 是系统监视器 取得不了这个进程的 内存信息,还是没有权限??
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 我在 系统监视器看的
<alvin_rxg> 我没有系统监视器
<molecule_> .....
<molecule_> top 呢
<molecule_> 我 top 看的 是这样
<molecule_>   250 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1
<alvin_rxg> molecule_: http://uploadpie.com/YWs8v
<molecule_>   258 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_4
<molecule_> 哦, 内存是 0, 在 系统监视器 就看作 不可用? 还是因为 root 的进程, 所以 获取不到 他的信息? ,貌似什么都是 0
<alvin_rxg> 我不懂我不懂我不懂我不懂我不懂
<molecule_> 我也不懂我也不懂我也不懂我也不懂我也不懂
<molecule_> 就是觉得奇怪, 谁知道 为什么 有进程 内存为 0 的吗
<molecule_> 有进程 内存一点都不占用的吗
<alvin_rxg> 映射
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 映射? 啥意思, 这些东西我一点都没 概念
<alvin_rxg> map..
<molecule_> alvin_rxg:) 不管他了, map 也不明白
<zhangqiang> 终于找到组织了
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 组织不接受你
<zhangqiang> 太残酷了吧，我有问题会提问，其他的不会打扰大家
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 有问题就问啊
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 为什么不早点来呢, 基本都睡觉觉了
<croner> 看看
<zhangqiang> 我只有晚上才有时间啊，我上夜班
 * molecule_ 听美国之音ing
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 哦, 那你聊吧, 我去听反动电台去
<zhangqiang> 我买了本书，前面提到安装什么的，过了之后就直接是终端机核远程登录操作，又扯到windows，我看不懂。。。
<knownbad> @@~
<zhangqiang> 哦 好
<knownbad> molecule_: 怎么听起来像blueghost？
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 我看不懂你说的
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 什么书名
<molecule_> knownbad:) 我就是 blueghost 啊
<knownbad> playboy
<molecule_> knownbad:) 你看了我的 画了嘛
<knownbad> 妈的甲。
<zhangqiang> linux从入门到精通
<knownbad> 哦，我都不知。
<zhangqiang> 是丰士昌作者
<oooo> 大家觉得linux编程很特殊吗？
<molecule_> 你是不懂 linux 还是不懂 书上说的
<knownbad> 画的还好，不会欣赏的不用给看。
<zhangqiang> 不懂linux也不懂书上说的，我刚刚
<zhangqiang> 才接触。
 * knownbad 斜眼看着德国松鼠
<hv54> 不懂
<molecule_> oooo:) 我编程涉及不到 linux 底层的东西, 所以不评论. 如果但应用程序, 应该没什么 区别吧
<zhangqiang> 但是我愿意学，我把它装在移动硬盘里，每天趁上班学习一个小时，我想五年之后我就应该精通啦。我才18岁，五年之后才22嘛。。。
<oooo> 所以啊，我觉得大家直接练习编程就好了
<zhangqiang> 应用程序我会用啊，firefox上网听歌什么的
<knownbad> 不需五年，给个三个月。
<zhangqiang> 三个月？
<oooo> 就把linux当成普通的系统就好
<knownbad> 精通是令一回事。
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 你学 linux 的目的是什么, 精通linux的底层? 还是单纯用?
<knownbad> 就天天装吧。
<knownbad> 毁了再重装。
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 如果单纯用的话,没什么特别的啊, 装个 桌面 当 window 用
<zhangqiang> 哦 可以 可是书上的完全是天书，我不知从哪做起。我没想到底层什么的，我想写程序。
<oooo> 装系统～～～～
<zhangqiang> 装系统？
<oooo> knownbad说的
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 写程序,涉及 linux 的底层吗, 例如 驱动什么的? 如果一般的 编程和linux没太多关系
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 没事，多听听。
<zhangqiang> 那linux可以做些什么。
<oooo> 直接就学习编程啊，各种语言啥的
<zhangqiang> 做服务器吗？
<oooo> 可以的
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 如果涉及 linux 系统调用, 别问我, 我涉及不到这个东西
<zhangqiang> 那请问你涉及的是什么？
<zhangqiang> 只要我不会我都可以学
<knownbad> molecule_: 找你要画画。
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 编程 就应用方面的, 不高深的. 不涉及 底层的.
<molecule_> knownbad:) ....
<zhangqiang> 具体呢？是c语言啊之类的吗，只是听说
<molecule_> zhangqiang:) 如果是问我用的方面, 我只是不喜欢 windows 而使用 linux, 而不是喜欢 linux
<knownbad> molecule_: 帮我画个性感半裸图。
<oooo> zzzz，半裸图
<zhangqiang> 我也是不喜欢windows，我喜欢linux的界面！可能是新鲜，但是windows实在匙太丑了。
<oooo> 这大半夜的
<molecule_> knownbad:) ............ 不画, 要什么时候 不知道痴了那条筋 才去画的
<molecule_> knownbad:) ............ 不画, 我要什么时候 不知道痴了那条筋 才去画的
<oooo> zhangqiang 为什么windows丑呢？
<knownbad> 这是热情呢。
<oooo> 我觉得挺好的
<molecule_> 张强??? 你还真实名制 上网啊
<zhangqiang> windows不软 linux柔软，这是我的感觉
<zhangqiang> 是的
<zhangqiang> 不过我叫张蔷
<HuShuBin> .........
<knownbad> ?
<zhangqiang> 男的！
<HuShuBin> 女的?
<zhangqiang> 男的男的！
<knownbad> HuShuBin: 别了吧。
<HuShuBin> ......
<oooo> 其实我觉得windows的aero效果挺好
<HuShuBin> knownbad:) 别了什么
<knownbad> HuShuBin: 你搞反动的。
<HuShuBin> knownbad:)
<zhangqiang> windows7我也用过的。
<knownbad> 还真名呢。
<oooo> 当初就是因为我的win7老是不响应。才google到linux的
<HuShuBin> 好吧, 我改回去.
<oooo> 然后装得10.04
<zhangqiang> 好了我要去工作了，我是农贸公司信息员其实就是打单子
<knownbad> laoHu: 为何不咋胡呢？
<oooo> 这么晚？
<zhangqiang> 小键盘蹭蹭的，:-)
<zhangqiang> 恩，夜里打白天他们才能送菜
<laoHu> 咋胡?
<knownbad> zhangqiang: 多努力写。
<knownbad> laoHu: 麻将。
<knownbad> zhangqiang: 别放弃。
<knownbad> 想当年我有机会学xenix的。
<laoHu> 哦
<laoHu> http://files.myopera.com/seekawayoutB2/albums/200356/dog.jpg
<laoHu> 我的狗狗
<knownbad> 有天分。
<oooo> 不错啊
<oooo> 赞一个
<knownbad> 你不是双鱼座吧？
<yudun> 好拽啊
 * knownbad 打倒双鱼
<laoHu> knownbad:) 说我吗
<knownbad> 废话
<laoHu> 我天蝎
<knownbad> 双鱼的一般都很有艺术天分
<oooo> 。。。。
<knownbad> 难怪反动。
<laoHu> :)
<oooo> 这和星座有关系啊
<laoHu> 不过还是 painter 比 mypainter 厉害
<laoHu> corl painter
<oooo> 这么晚了，大家洗洗睡吧
<oooo> goodnite，大家
<laoHu> goodby
<laoHu> goodbey blue sky
<yudun> render = web.template.render('templates/',cache=config.cache,globals=t_globals)    有人会webpy否
<yudun> 有点不懂cache和globals在这里的含义
<sikao_lfs> 我感觉宅男（女），其实就是类似修长城的麻将友。。。。。。。好像是类似的，时代不同嘛！     各位晚安，休息了！
<hv54> 怎么老是断网
<knownbad> yudun: 不清楚，等等其他吧。
<yudun> knownbad, en .我去#python问下，大家应该都休息了
<knownbad> http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/05/05/computer.kiss.device/index.html?hpt=T2
<yudun> knownbad, 囧
<yudun> 小日本真能搞
<uni00> 有人用过cream么？
<uni00> 一个桌面环境
<larry2> 刚听说过，还没有用过
<uni00> larry2: 知道怎么装么？
<uni00> larry2: 11.04
<larry2> uni00: 不知道啊，没有试过
<larry2> uni00: 只是看到有介绍了一下
<uni00> larry2: 官网上只给了一个ppa但是加上之后也找不到包
<larry2> uni00: 我没有试过还
<laoHu> 怎么感觉 中国政府 总抓表面, 而不研究背后深层 的原因
<yudun> laoHu, 都好几十年这样了吧
<laoHu> “禁播”因为谍战、苦情太泛滥
<laoHu> 怎么不想想为什么, 就这么点 创造里, 也不给人看啊
<laoHu> 为了避免同类型电视剧滥播，其他剧型都没办法露面
<laoHu> 有其他剧型吗
<laoHu> 又来个 逃狱类型的
<yudun> ~~~我表示听半懂~~~~
<larry2> 什么时候有穿越回解放战争的时候就搞了
<laoHu> 说不出个所以然, 看那新闻,就一 恶心
<laoHu> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2011_05/06/6198099_0.shtml
<laoHu> 总觉得, 有什么东西不对
<laoHu> 难道就一禁就完事? 电视剧就丰富了?
<laoHu> 背后造成如此单调 的原因是什么啊.
<laoHu> 单调且泛滥, 难得 有人追啊
<laoHu> 因为观众 的口味低俗?
<larry2> 品味也是被“培养”出来的
<laoHu> 观众口味低俗, 怎么提升 观众的口味?
<laoHu> 靠天天看红剧来培养? 还是 一纸 红头文件 , 规定观众每天必需看 不同类型的电视剧?
<laoHu> 我也说不出为什么,总觉得什么错了
<larry2> 说实话很久没有看国内的电视剧了
<laoHu> larry2:) 我也是.
<laoHu> 我也说不上, 只是我觉得,靠禁播 能将创造力 提升? 能 创造更多 特别的 剧型?
<larry2> 这有点像互联网上发生的事情，×××被禁了，然后群众的创造力就被“激发”出来了
<laoHu> 我到有个想法, 弄一个现场直播 的 官场现形记 , 人物用演员眼, 名字假名, 地方错位, 但事情是真的, 而且是播出当时的事情.
<laoHu> 找一批私人侦探,去挖取 某些官员 的腐败 等事实, 然后实时 演出.
<laoHu> 或者 拍 古时候 的事情, 但事情是现在 的.
<laoHu> 或者拍神话故事, 但事情是 现实的
<Fivesheep_> oo
<laoHu> Oo.oO
<laoHu> 00
<laoHu> knownbad:) 我老妈说美国快玩完了
<laoHu> knownbad:) 你在美国感觉 美国快玩完吗
<laoHu> http://it.sohu.com/20110506/n280498724.shtml
<laoHu> 貌似 英特尔 有新技术了， 看不懂
<Pwnna> 3D Transistor
<Pwnna> Tri Gate vs Single Gate
<microcai> 我敢打赌你从来不知道系统里有这条命令
 * microcai 我敢打赌你们从来不知道系统里有这条命令
 * microcai updata-pciids 
 * microcai updata-usbids
<alvin_rxg> updata ?
<laoHu> 有什么著名的电子书， 非 亚马逊的
<alvin_rxg> noook
<laoHu> 看看
<laoHu> 三个o??
<alvin_rxg> 2
<laoHu> 还有吗， 我记得有一个，两个面板的， 可以同时看两页， 正面反面也有的
<laoHu> 忘了叫什么了
<alvin_rxg> laoHu: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/E-book_Reader_Matrix
<laoHu> 没有我说的那个
<laoHu> 有一个类似，我看看
<alvin_rxg> 那你说的是平板了，不是 e-reader
<laoHu> http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/asus_eeereader_ebook-540x321.jpg
<laoHu> 好像是这个， 是 电子书
<alvin_rxg> 平板……
<laoHu> 哦
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) 好像 他专门看书的
<laoHu> 看过一个 专门看书的类似 那个的视频， 但不知道在哪了
<alvin_rxg> laoHu: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Newsentry.153+M582cb857430.0.html
<laoHu> 好的，我去找找视频
<knownbad> 是这个。  http://www.amazon.com/POCKET-EDGE-7-0-Black-Dualbook/dp/B0040L5Z3M
<knownbad> 有eink.
<knownbad> 只可惜厚了点。
<alvin_rxg> 这……
<knownbad> 后太多了。
<knownbad> 看起来可以防弹。
<alvin_rxg> 宁愿要个 kindle dx
<knownbad> 找个有钱的干爸爸吧。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<laoHu> knownbad:) 是这个类型的， 但不是这个
<knownbad> 我妈连我的nook都要借了去。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 貌似不是， 左边那半是干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 人手一个呗
<knownbad> android pad.
<knownbad> 平板的。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 我说的那个，是两半 都是看书 的， 象一本书打开， 左右两页纸那样的
<laoHu> knownbad:) 貌似不是， 右边那半是干嘛的
<laoHu> 右边
<knownbad> 老妈子没太用这。  她想下个月开刀是在医院看书修养。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<knownbad> 一边eink一边color touch pad.
<alvin_rxg> 很费电吧
<knownbad> elink确实躺着看比较不吃力。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 我说的不是那个
<knownbad> 妈的，我放弃。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 如果能分开开机就不会。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 样子 是这样形式， 但两边都是 触屏的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，挺强悍的么
<knownbad> 该是国内做的。
<alvin_rxg> 设计啥的可不是
<knownbad> 不知呢。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 什么国内做的
<alvin_rxg> 累死了，被 Stag Beetle 打个半死
<knownbad> laoHu: 共产党。
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，喝光了我所有的药……终于打败它了
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) nwn??? 准备 win nwn2
<alvin_rxg> nwn
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) nwn??? 准备 wine nwn2
<alvin_rxg> nwn2 这边开不动的
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 不知道我的可不可以
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) 还没装呢
<alvin_rxg> laoHu: 你试试吧
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) 好吧
<laoHu> 晕，找不着
<alvin_rxg> laoHu: verycd.com
<laoHu> alvin_rxg:) 不是nwn2， 我已经买了 dvd， 我是说那个双显的电子书 找不着，晕死了
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<laoHu> 为什么说白色的 iphone 那么麻烦呢， 是不是黑色是塑料的原色？？
<laoHu> knownbad:) 你还没回答我的问题呢， 有人说美国快玩完了， 你在美国怎么感觉的。 是不是 真的快玩完了
<yuhuayang> 没想到现在还有人。你好。我是新来的。多多关照。。
<laoHu> http://www.chinareform.org.cn/cirdbbs/dv_rss.asp?s=xhtml&boardid=12&id=524725&page=1
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 在衰退，但死不了。
<knownbad> 在下载flightgear.
<laoHu> knownbad:) 是不是中国就起来了
<knownbad> 是啊，早已开始了。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 我在想 美国真的垮了， 中国 的科技学谁的去
<knownbad> 是好是坏，那看你
<knownbad> 中国以后会慢慢取代。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 也像 禁播那样， 禁播了， 剧型就会丰富了？ 美国跨了，中国就会 创新就起来了？
<laoHu> knownbad:) 到时， 中国的企业抄谁的去
<yuhuayang> 没有创新，没有前途。
<laoHu> yuhuayang:) ...
<yuhuayang> 现在政府给人的感觉是越来越封闭，越来越腐败，每年发生那么多雷人的事件，让人触目惊心，却又不能说。名为“维稳”。
<knownbad> 这得看中国的造化，时势造英雄。
<knownbad> 搞不好美国以后又起了也说不定，给看政客有没改革的决心。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 如果中国起来， 1984 就真的说中了
<knownbad> 咦你还想的真多呢。
<knownbad> 你能或到现在是个奇迹。
<knownbad> 活。
<yuhuayang> 不过在30年内没有起来的希望。
<laoHu> yuhuayang:) 我不希望 中国现在起来， 共产党下来后 再说
<knownbad> 又个来点火的
<laoHu> :)
<knownbad> 你们 都湖北武昌的啊？
<yuhuayang> 我老家湖北的。
<laoHu> 如果中国现在起来，让共产党更加 坐实 这个位置， 中国就更黑暗了
<knownbad> 老婆湖北黄石。
<knownbad> 黄石的领导居然计划把现有的湖填了盖房子。
<yuhuayang> 没别的。为了钱
<knownbad> 个人觉得不可思议。
<yuhuayang> 为了钱，政府什么都敢做
<laoHu> 开个场所，专门 招待 反动派。
<laoHu> 表面是 餐馆什么的
<knownbad> 这在这里肯定被选民干掉。
<yuhuayang> 很多地方政府都是黑白两道通吃的。
<yuhuayang> 这样才能利益最大化。
<laoHu> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 国内不是在高绿化吗？  怎么着。。。
<yuhuayang> 大城市空气还是很糟糕。北京每年都有沙尘暴，没见到有多大改善。
<laoHu> 共产党什么时候死， 共产党死了， 怎么办， 谁能撑起 共产党留下的烂摊子。
<laoHu> 怎么都是死
<knownbad> 嗯，还是别说了。  不想连累你们。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 。。。
<knownbad> 你有儿子呢。
<yuhuayang> 经常有人教育我们，莫谈国事。。。。。
<laoHu> :)
<knownbad> laoHu: 你想政府帮你养儿子吗？
<yuhuayang> 这可能吗？
<laoHu> 淋浴， 那 花洒 得一定 挂着， 不能拿下来吗
<laoHu> knownbad:) 不谈国事， 谈儿子
<laoHu> 淋浴， 那 花洒 得一定 挂着， 不能拿下来吗
<yuhuayang> 可以拿下来。
<laoHu> 淋浴一定得 挂着 花洒， 必需站着 淋浴吗
<yuhuayang> 这个没有规矩。
<knownbad> 淋浴？  我好久没泡澡了。
<knownbad> 淋浴是站着的。
<knownbad> 花洒有接管子的。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 那我拿花洒下来，蹲着洗屁股，不行的吗
<knownbad> 可以啊。  满好用的。
<yuhuayang> 可以。没有人规定这不可以。
<knownbad> 我自个用过。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 儿子不够高， 不能 正常 站着来洗屁股（在花洒 不拿下来的情况）
<knownbad> 有次放个屁拉在裤子了。
<knownbad> 可以的。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 这样， 也不能拿花洒下来， 一定得 站在马桶上，一只脚 站在地上，这样的姿势 洗吗
<laoHu> knownbad:) 就是花洒不能拿下来
<knownbad> 得把地上冲干净要不脚踩了就污染了。
<knownbad> 买个吧？
<laoHu> knownbad:) 是否 这样 是最好的办法， 拿花洒下来，多一个动作，就是不方便吗
<knownbad> 蛮便宜的，就槊胶做的吧
<laoHu> knownbad:) 说认真的
<knownbad> 这样洗的干净些啊。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 就是 1 花洒 不能拿下来， 2拿下来，多一动作， 就比 用脚抬到马桶 这样麻烦吗
<knownbad> 日本还发明冲洗屁股的马桶坐垫呢。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 现在情况是没有啊
<zhangqiang_> o i"m back
<knownbad> 明年买个个老妈子。
<knownbad> 给。
<zhangqiang_> 英文里的单引号怎么打？
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) .....
<laoHu> '
<yuhuayang> 自动冲洗屁股的马桶应该有了吧。
<knownbad> no idea.
<laoHu> 认真的
<knownbad> 有，但是马桶坐垫。
<zhangqiang_> what
<laoHu> 我是想， 当遇到什么问题， 先让 他自个想，例如洗不了 屁股， 先让他思考下，有什么办法可以解决
<zhangqiang_> 洗屁股的马桶最恶心
<zhangqiang_> 我用过，冲的老子一屁股屎
<yuhuayang> 哈哈
<laoHu> 而家人却 一下子就让他按他的方法做。 本来也没事， 我就说， 先让他想啊， 别一下子就跟他说怎么做
<laoHu> 但家人却说， 那是最好的办法。
<yuhuayang> 不过我上厕所还没有洗屁股的习惯。
<laoHu> 我说不是办法好不好， 关键是让他思考。 可能你的办法是最好， 但如果让他想，可能就会想到不同的办法。
<Charles> 。。
<yuhuayang> 最好的方法是晚上洗澡前上厕所。那样就可以洗屁股了
<laoHu> 我说换个想法可不可以， 不掂高自己来将就花洒，而是拿花洒下来。
<laoHu> 谁说一定要 掂高自己的
<laoHu> 他就说淋浴一定不能拿下来，那时常识
<laoHu> 我说，中国有常识的吗
<yuhuayang> 常识……
<laoHu> 常识不就是要打破的吗， 所有人都 掂高自己来就 花洒，为什么不能换个角度，用花洒来就屁股
<laoHu> 接着就争 花洒了
<knownbad> laoHu: 你得给他工具他才能发挥想象力。
<laoHu> 其实， 花洒不是重点，就是什么都要让他自己想
<laoHu> knownbad:) 具体到这个， 需要什么工具，要不就掂高自己，要不就拿花洒下来
<zhangqiang_> 你们在说什么到底
<knownbad> 可以把花洒挂低一点。
<knownbad> 那他就可以那的到了。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 最好的结果是，儿子想的和我 和家人， 想的都不一样，这是最好的结果。 不管方法好坏
<knownbad> zhangqiang_: 他儿子小屁股。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 那也要他想， 他想到挂低点更好
<zhangqiang_> 你都有儿子了。。 我可不想要孩子
<laoHu> knownbad:) 确实想不到，才告诉他， 一般人的经验是怎么样的。 而不是 一下子就告诉他怎么做。象个遥控汽车那样遥控儿子
<yuhuayang> 独立思考能力，这个很重要。嗯。
<laoHu> knownbad:) 再说， 我想 引导他， 思考不同的办法。 以及思考的方法， 怎么 可以换个角度来看待一个问题
<zhangqiang_> 那个zhangqiang是谁，为什么占用了我的名字
<zhangqiang_> 中国不是国外，你怎么影响都没有，除非他天天不出门，只跟你在一起，而你又要担心你的一句他妈的会不会让他落俗，真累！不要想着改变他，这得靠他自己
<laoHu> 例如， 一个杯子，原来在比较高的地方， 儿子 不大够高， 但也是 勉强可以
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 我不想改变他， 而是让他自己思考， 自己选择怎么做。
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 我就是要他什么都考自己
<laoHu> 例如， 一个杯子，原来在比较高的地方， 儿子 不大够高， 但也是 勉强可以。 该怎么做呢， 直接倒水呢？
<laoHu> 儿子想到的办法是拿凳子， 站在凳子 倒水
<zhangqiang_> 得让他多看书，结交好的朋友。现在如果还小，就尽量给他好的环境。但是一切的一切只是基础，未来得靠他自己。命里只有八斗米，走遍天下不满升啊！
<laoHu> 我跟儿子说，还有别的办法吗， 换个角度可以吗
<zhangqiang_> 你这样不是折磨他吗
<laoHu> 为什么倒水这么麻烦，是因为什么
<laoHu> 自己不够高， 为什么不反过来想， 是杯子不够矮呢
<laoHu> 儿子就拿杯子放到 矮的地方，然后才倒水
<zhangqiang_> 晕 你真是。。。 非要自己儿子跟别人不一样。平凡是福。
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 我是教他用 一个 逆思维来考虑问题
<knownbad> 这是好的方法。
<zhangqiang_> 好个屁！
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 而不是代替他想东西，教他不同的思考方法
<zhangqiang_> 小孩子顺其自然的发展不好吗？
<zhangqiang_> 你非要折磨他干嘛
<knownbad> 要是我儿子四岁就送到山里接受生存训练。
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 没有不让他顺其自然啊。 是 让他 有思考的习惯。 而不是 等着别人来告诉他怎么做
<zhangqiang_> 基因问题是很大一方面（也就是你），很多时候孩子的思考方式是遗传大人的。
<laoHu> 明白吗
<knownbad> 当个小泰山。
<yuhuayang> 这也不算折磨吧！不打他，不骂他，不对他凶，不嘲讽他。一般没事。
<zhangqiang_> 那这就是独立咯？你直接说让他学会独立生活独立思考就是。
<zhangqiang_> 这个不难，很多人都可以做到。难的是他有没有自己的思想，这个现在全中国也没几个人。
<laoHu> 如果你不让他思考，什么都你替他思考， 他如何有思考的机会
<zhangqiang_> 精神折磨比肉体伤害痛苦多了，我深有体会。
<knownbad> 训练小孩想象力以后才知道自己将来想干嘛。
<laoHu> 独立思考是好， 我想最好能够引导他 思考的 不同方式。 而不是都 死守一种思考
<zhangqiang_> 小孩子长大什么样全看父母、环境。其他的他知道扫描？
<yuhuayang> 80后一代，大多数都是受着父母的精神折磨过来的。
<knownbad> 那就可怜了。
<zhangqiang_> 那你就别让他上学，只要一上学，思维立马固定。
<laoHu> 其中一个 是 让他能够 用不同的角度来看
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 在中国 是 悲剧
<zhangqiang_> 这倒是事实，但是不管在哪里，不管做什么。得有好的心态、心境。这个可以培养。
<laoHu> yuhuayang:) 我会让他一定要做什么， 他想做什么，是他的事， 他喜欢什么是他的事。
<laoHu> yuhuayang:) 我关注的是 他有自己的思考。 自己思考，自己喜欢什么，想做什么。 而不是我告诉他该做什么样的人， 该向什么方向发展
<laoHu> 爱玩就玩
<laoHu> 想到什么办法，就用什么办法， 前提是，一切都是他自己思考，自己选择。 而不是大人的思考，大人的选择
<yuhuayang> 现在农村留守儿童好多，我就想，以后，我有了孩子我自己照看，而不是给我父母，让他受我的苦。
<zhangqiang_> 对对，
<zhangqiang_> 但是我不太喜欢小孩子，也许是年龄问题。我还没有准备好。
<laoHu> 就算 他想到的办法是全世界最笨的办法，也由他， 或者告诉他，会有更好的办法， 下次再思考另一个办法。 慢慢让他知道什么办法是最好的
<zhangqiang_> 我性格不好，脾气比较暴。生了孩子他也惨
<laoHu> :)
<laoHu> 家人还拿英国贵族 说辞， 说 从小就教他规矩，就没有独立思考了？
<yuhuayang> 读中专时，老师就跟我们讲过这事，他说，你们在外打工，结婚生小孩，给你们老爸老妈养，你们小孩以后肯定也是在外打苦工。没出息。深有感触啊！！
<zhangqiang_> 是啊，就算
<laoHu> 我跟他说，他将规矩和方法，弄混了。 规矩有对错， 方法没对错
<zhangqiang_> 就算再忙，带个小孩子也不会多难熬吧
<laoHu> 拿 花洒下来，是不是就一定不对， 这是不是规矩，拿下来 就 天下不容？
<laoHu> 贵族可能是，可能拿花洒下来不是 高贵行为。 但我又不是培养贵族。
<laoHu> 谁说花洒一定不能拿下来， 不是不能拿下来，为什么不让儿子自己想法子呢
<zhangqiang_> 什么贵族不贵族的，都是装b
<zhangqiang_> 中国有贵族吗，地主早被毛打倒了
<laoHu> 再说，儿子可能最后想的办法就是 抬腿到马桶，翘高屁股这个 他认为最好的办法呢
<laoHu> 再说，儿子可能最后想的办法就是 抬腿到马桶，翘高屁股这个 家人他认为最好的办法呢
<laoHu> 为什么一定直接告诉他怎么做呢 ，为什么 不拿 下来是常识， 不能违反呢
<laoHu> 常识就不能违反了？？？
<laoHu> 他说 大家都这么做，就是常识， 我说， 如果我拿花洒下来 洗屁股。 大家都觉得好 ，都跟着这样 洗， 不就是 新的常识吗
<laoHu> 中国 的孩子，就是需要大人告诉他，什么是最好的办法
<laoHu> 就是需要 大人 安排 孩子 该学什么
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 那也没什么不对。
<laoHu> 中国教育就是抹杀 孩子独立思考的能力。就是抹杀孩子的想象力
<laoHu> jiero:) 对， 看你教育的目的是什么
 * jiero 让别人碰的疼。不一定就是限制。
<laoHu> 让别人碰的疼？
<jiero> 不是所有孩子独立思考之后都能坚持下去，很多养成了容易放弃的毛病。
<jiero> 所以老外里笨蛋也很多。
<laoHu> 如果 你的目的就是培养一个贵族， 让他什么都规规矩矩，这样培养就没问题
<jiero> 。。。
<laoHu> jiero:) 所以 大人就要自己就坚持， 而不是 他放弃了，就帮他想了
<laoHu> jiero:) 再说，需要培养他坚持的重要。 你喜欢 滑冰，没问题 ， 但不能半途而废
<jiero> 难。
<jiero> ^_^
<laoHu> jiero:) 我儿子 两三岁就学溜冰了。 可先说了， 不是我要他学的。而是他吵着要玩的。
<zhangqiang_> 这个得看兴趣会不会，什么都不半途而废，他没有机会接触下一个东西
<laoHu> jiero:) 他会不迭了。
<jiero> 呃。继续改。我怕自己失去兴趣，先做完再说。
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 这个要看什么程度， 你让三岁孩子，玩花式啊。 我只是跟他说 ，你要买，就行， 但必需坚持下去，坚持什么程度，就看他这个年龄能做到什么程度
<zhangqiang_> 不要太刁难他了，他只属于他自己。你，我晕，真是什么样的人都有，望子成龙哪一个家长都是。
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 就是说， 一定要坚持到他自己定下的计划（小的时候，能力问题 ，我会帮他想）。完成了，如果自己确实喜欢更上一层楼，让他再继续，如果不喜欢了，就换其他的啰
<laoHu> 再说如果他确实爱溜冰的要命， 就喜欢一样又有什么问题
<laoHu> 关键这些是他自己选择的
<zhangqiang_> 好吧好吧你自己慢慢调教。我看能不能搞个爱因斯坦罗曼罗兰 我练琴了
<laoHu> 而不是我帮他选择的。 小的时候我会让他必需坚持。 一个是让他自己知道坚持的重要， 二来是下一个喜欢什么，必需想清楚是否真的喜欢，会不会 坚持的下来
<laoHu> zhangqiang:) 现在他养猫， 可视天天坚持自己喂
<knownbad> laoHu: 我送儿子给你养。
<laoHu> knownbad:) ....
<knownbad> 你就造福人类吧。
<laoHu> ....
<laoHu> 我为儿子，要想办法移民，逃离中国的教育
<knownbad> 训练他养小鸡鸡。
<laoHu> ....
<knownbad> 让他小鸡鸡飞出来。
<knownbad> 想象嘛。
<laoHu> 我只想他有自己的思考，以及一些道理。 不想训练他 成为她不想成为的人
<laoHu> .....
<knownbad> 他 成为她？
<knownbad> 超越想象了吧？
<blueghost> 那不能说训练啊。
<blueghost> 让他自由想象
<knownbad> 不能，只能说是引导。
<knownbad> 给他工具。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 他说了一故事，一个猫，去钓鱼，回家煮来吃，吃的很胖， 走到马路，给车撞了， 车翻了
<knownbad> 她说的是美国猫。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 今天又加了 续集-- 又回去吃， 吃的很胖，去撞车，车翻了
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 跟他说这是另一类虐待动物。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 引导的话， 我带他去沙滩玩， 玩了两次。 平时，去 摆摊的地方 玩沙 。有玩具，有漏斗。 每次 他去玩，都让我吃很苦的中药
<blueghost> knownbad:) 他将那杀看成中药
<knownbad> 自然界里没有过胖的动物，他们成了食物了。
<knownbad> 这是晶片的原料。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 呵呵， 没有这实际的练习啊。 就一想象， 没考虑到 虐待 动物的问题。 我到 看到他有个 戏剧的转折。 猫被车撞了， 翻的却是车
<blueghost> 没有现实的联系..
<blueghost> 那猫该有多胖
<knownbad> 你没问他？
<jiero> 常识需要不断学习。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 学习是什么
<blueghost> jiero:) 学习需要思考，而不是背诵
<jiero> 学习=练习+1
<jiero> .。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 看你的 学习的目的 是什么
<jiero> 学而习之——基本就是照搬，思考是另外的
<blueghost> jiero:) 如果学习是为了 技能， 将一技能 发挥的更好。 就是 练习， 和学习 老师教的
<blueghost> jiero:) 如果学习是为了知道更多的东西，就是需要 思考和动力
<blueghost> jiero:) 例如 对于某样东西，觉得好奇， 想知道是怎么回事，要不自己思考，思考不出来，然后找书看， 问别人
<blueghost> jiero:) 也不是但 看书，信专家，而是从这些方面学到的东西，自己思考，真的是这样吗
<jiero> 偏题了。
<jiero> 说的是常识。
<blueghost> jiero:) 两个可能， 一种更加 坚定 学到的东西 是 真理， 二种可能是，原来书说的，专家说的，都不对， 或者有另一种办法或解释。
<blueghost> 你先告诉我什么是常识
<blueghost> 大家都这么做的，就是常识？
<blueghost> 如果我思考后，发觉有一个和所有人都不一样的， 我去做了， 大家觉得好，跟着做。 大家都跟着我做了， 那我思考后的是不是常识
<yuhuayang> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B8%B8%E8%AD%98
<blueghost> 以前 所有 星球都围绕着 地球转， 被认为是常识， 那现在的常识是什么呢
<blueghost> 这是照搬的吗， 照搬的，现在的常识依然是 地球中心
<blueghost> 不断 打破常识，形成，新的常识
<blueghost> 靠的是什么，思考
<yuhuayang> 常识（中文）有两个意思，一是英语“Common Sense”的翻译，指与生俱来、无须特别学习而得的思维能力、判断力，或是众人接受、无须解释或论证的意见观念，也即“寻常见识”；另一意思是指普通社会上一个智力正常的人应有的知识，也即“平常知识”。以中英翻译而言，作“平常知识”解的中文词“常识”，其英文对应说法却不是“common
<yuhuayang> sense”，而应是包含或涉及“knowledge”的某个英文词语
<blueghost> 第一个与生俱来的，不讨论。
<blueghost> 第二种，普遍社会，智力正常应有的知识，当时是 地球中心说， 这个常识是被谁打破的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 大多数事情不需要较真，那么就不需要去着力思考，时间是有限的。
<zhangqiang_> 你们真的太niub了 搞linux用irc的跟人家windows用qq群的谈的话题都不一样，专业啊，我看我能大显身手啦！
<yuhuayang> 呵呵
<jiero> 。。
<yuhuayang> 人们都说irc上牛B人多，看来此话确实不假啊！
<zhangqiang_> 我也跟着牛b了一把。。。
<yuhuayang> 我鸡菜鸟一个。。。
<yuhuayang> å°±
<zhangqiang_> 将来你们就要说我牛B了，记住我叫张蔷，男的。
<zhangqiang_> 好了，在我牛b之前，问一个不很牛逼的问题，安装软件时添加到启动其是什么意思
<yuhuayang> 什么系统？
<zhangqiang_> ubuntu
<zhangqiang_> 11.04
<yuhuayang> 是11.04吗？
<zhangqiang_> 是的
<yuhuayang> 是的话，就应该是添加倒那个侧边栏。英文名叫launcher
<zhangqiang_> 哦 谢谢！
<zhangqiang_> 明白了。 拉其儿
<zhangqiang_> 是不是这么读的
<zhangqiang_> 我顺带把英语学了
<yuhuayang> 我也不知道怎么读的。。
<zhangqiang_> 好的，再问一下
<zhangqiang_> 我买了本书，前面就讲到安装，翻了一页直接蹦出来终端机与远程登录的操作，说的是终端机核putty 这个什么意思？
<zhangqiang_> 我看不懂哦，没办法继续
<zhangqiang_> 我只知道ctrl+alt+F2 进入命令 ctrl+alt+F7退出，其他的除了些应用软件，linux我是一点不会啊
<jiero> 不会。
<yuhuayang> 没试过远程登录。
<jiero> 我用了4年，没用过。
<zhangqiang_> 晕啊，那这书太操蛋了吧
<jiero> 。。。
<knownbad> putty就是windows的terminal。
<jiero> 但是不代表它是错的。
<zhangqiang_> 这一章的第二节说的是 telnet ssh和网页链接
<zhangqiang_> 这个我知道
<knownbad> 比较受欢迎的一个。
<jiero> 我不用是我。。
<zhangqiang_> terminal 是什么玩意
<yuhuayang> 终端
<zhangqiang_> 我意思是你们老鸟都不会，他直接写书里前面，我怎么可能看得懂
<knownbad> 另一个是cygwin.
<zhangqiang_> 终端是做服务器用的吗
<jiero> 不是。
<zhangqiang_> 那是？
<jiero> 有些事
<jiero> 你只需要知道自己要什么就好了。。。
<yuhuayang> 玩linux不知道终端是什么玩意，那也太菜了。
<zhangqiang_> 天哪
<knownbad> 把它当做进系统的界面。
<zhangqiang_> 你说的是那个黑黑的屏幕吗
<knownbad> local或是remote.
<zhangqiang_> ctrl+alt+F2？
<jiero> 不一定。
<zhangqiang_> 不要讲英文可以吗大哥
<zhangqiang_> local核remote是what
<jiero> 一般用户使用虚拟终端
<knownbad> 我不知道中文怎么说呢。
<jiero> 不知道一点英文。。。
<jiero> 我不知中文怎么说。
<zhangqiang_> 终端到底是个甚玩意？
<jiero> terminal
<zhangqiang_> 行。。。谢谢，我说过顺带学英文的
<jiero> 就是个词。。。
<knownbad> 对现在的终端都是虚拟的。
<jiero> 稍微解释下: terminal emulator。
<jiero> 不知道我没看过解释
<jiero> 因为就当是个程序用了。
<zhangqiang_> 有什么用处？
<knownbad> 早些的终端是连线的。
<jiero> 执行命令。
<zhangqiang_> 哦
<zhangqiang_> 就是黑黑的屏幕！
<jiero> 比如输入 firefox就执行firefox
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 不是
<zhangqiang_> ？
<yuhuayang> 在很多时候，终端执行命令效率更高。
<jiero> 我通常用在图形界面里
<zhangqiang_> 纯文字界面，不是图形界面对不对？
<yuhuayang> CLI
<yuhuayang> 命令行界面
<jiero> CLI 可以在GUI调出。
<knownbad> 就是comand prompt.
<zhangqiang_> 越说越晕
<knownbad> command prompt在xp上。
<zhangqiang_> 能不能给个例子我试试？譬如让我运行firefox
<yuhuayang> 你ubuntu系统更新不用终端吗？
<jiero> 运行Firefox就输入firefox就行了
<jiero> 系统更新我喜欢synaptic
<zhangqiang_> firefox
<zhangqiang_> firefox
<jiero> 。。。
<zhangqiang_> firefox
<jiero> 这里是irc。。。
 * knownbad 笑翻
<zhangqiang_> 那我在哪里输。。。
<jiero> 终端里。。。
<jiero> 你怎么进来的。。。
<zhangqiang_> ctrl+alt+f2
<zhangqiang_> sbs
<knownbad> 一样。
<zhangqiang_> 是不是这个里面
<zhangqiang_> 我进这个频道用了1个多小时！
<knownbad> ctrl+alt+f2再打firfox.
<jiero> 你不是在IRC程序中吗。。。
<jiero> 这个怎么是终端了。。。
<zhangqiang_> 我进F2里面了
<zhangqiang_> 输入之后 error
<zhangqiang_> no display
<jiero> 因为必须是图形的
<jiero> Firefox
<jiero> 要求那样
<zhangqiang_> what？
<zhangqiang_> 图形只能在图形界面里运行？
<zhangqiang_> 是这个意思吗？
<jiero> 恩
<knownbad> 在X下。
<jiero> 基本等同于 图形了。
<zhangqiang_> 哦！ 那终端运行能运行什么程序呢？
<jiero> 很多输入命令的
<jiero> 我不用～
<knownbad> lynx.
<zhangqiang_> 命令有什么用呢？是不是核快捷键一样 输入就出来了
<jiero> vim之流
<jiero> 命令就是自定义想要的参数一气执行，比图形界面一项一项设置快。
<zhangqiang_> 哦
<zhangqiang_> 这样
<zhangqiang_> 我现在就是找不到方向，不知到linux能为我做扫描
<zhangqiang_> 做什么
<jiero> 那就别管它了，先知道自己要什么。。。
<zhangqiang_> 我要学习linux，出去装比
<zhangqiang_> 这个暂且算一个理由吧，我要是学
<knownbad> blueghost: <-- 找他
<zhangqiang_> 写程序，将来会怎么样
<knownbad> 给你训一顿。
<zhangqiang_> 蓝ghost是谁
<knownbad> 中国的教育家
<zhangqiang_> 训什么训，事实上现在会linux的人在别人眼里都是牛逼的
<knownbad> 世界的领导者。
<zhangqiang_> 我数学很差英语很差 我觉得应该会很困难，不过我在写小说，等我的小说出版了，找几个牛逼的教我
<knownbad> 我不认为，会开发肯花时间的才是。
<zhangqiang_> 我没有多少时间用电脑，事实上我还没有电脑。悲剧。
<knownbad> 很多的发行版已很容易上手了。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> zhangqiang_: 努力吧。
<zhangqiang_> 问题是没有人愿意尝试新鲜事物，
 * knownbad 拉屎去
<zhangqiang_> 谢谢jiero
<zhangqiang_> 我不知到怎么显示红字
<jiero> zhangqiang_:当一个社会都是追求维护旧制度时怎能强求。
<zhangqiang_> 不能改变社会，但求改变自己。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-06
<yuhuayang> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang, 好  ㍟ 
<zhangqiang_> 我快要下班啦
<yuhuayang> 上晚班？
<zhangqiang_> 恩
<zhangqiang_> 说过了好像
<yuhuayang> 以前我经常上晚班。12个小时。
<zhangqiang_> 你干扫描的
<zhangqiang_> 什么的
<yuhuayang> 以前在鞋底厂打工。
<yuhuayang> 台湾老板开的黑厂。
<zhangqiang_> 哦
<zhangqiang_> :-)
<zhangqiang_> 我是在农贸公司打单子
<yuhuayang> 冒昧问句，待遇多少？
<zhangqiang_> 1100
<zhangqiang_> 不冒昧 我不是外国人
<yuhuayang> 比我现在的工资都低啊
<zhangqiang_> 你多少
<yuhuayang> 1500
<yuhuayang> 以前在鞋底厂工作1800到2000
<zhangqiang_> 不能比啊 你知道不 我从来不跟别人比钱 一方面因为人比人气死人，另一方面，只要够我生活，多少都无所谓，
<zhangqiang_> 反正累一辈子也买不起房子
<yuhuayang> 的确。
<zhangqiang_> :-)
<yuhuayang> 你现在是租房子住还是住公司宿舍？
<zhangqiang_> 租的房子
<zhangqiang_> 不能烧饭，我天天泡面就馒头。
<yuhuayang> 天天吃泡面对身体也不好啊！没营养。
<zhangqiang_> 没办法，:-)，暂时就这样，迟早会好的
<zhangqiang_> 其实就泡面我一天才敢吃一袋呢，:-)
<yuhuayang> 房子多大？带洗手间吧应该？
<zhangqiang_> 带是带，只是共用的
<zhangqiang_> 在房东隔壁，他隔了间屋子给我。路边就是吵，看书麻烦。
<yuhuayang> 我在广州租的房子，一房一厅，带厨房卫生间，一个月180。加上网费，一个月240.。
<atcho>  
<zhangqiang_> 晕哦 这么好 我这里小城市
<atcho> ...刚交了首付
<zhangqiang_> 我这已经算便宜的了，150
<zhangqiang_> :-) 有房子了恭喜你
<atcho> 不敢睡觉了 肩上都是债、债 亲情受损 爱情也苦
<yuhuayang> 不过是在第一层，终日晒不到阳光。白天都要开灯。不然看不到。
<zhangqiang_> 家家有本难念的经
<atcho> 愿大家都别为这些破事烦恼
<zhangqiang_> :-) 我这开灯房东都要讲的 因为150包水电，我很少开灯，晚上用充电的小台灯看书，到12点左右来公司看一会，学会linux，然后上班
<atcho> 想办法 找找出路 zhangqiang_
<zhangqiang_> 现在有工作我就很满意了，夜班比较轻松，5点左右就有空闲的时间，我可以学习，8点下班回去到看书到中午，:-)。
<zhangqiang_> 出路说真的我找不到，没有人要我。
<zhangqiang_> 有个工作干着先。
<yuhuayang> 去睡觉了。玩了一晚上了。。。。
<yuhuayang> 各位早安
<zhangqiang_> 早安！ 我也快下班啦。
<Guest66394> 敢问GNOME 3官网的CD能安装红帽子系统么
<eagleqing> 11.04 3D效果在 classic模式下 使用成功 但是 输入法的图标被破坏了
<xiamx> 期待 oneiric 阿
<lemonhallatvpn> 大叔们早
<MeaCulpa> 早啊孩子们
<MeaCulpa> 唉，泡面...这辈子吃过4次
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕早
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: 小O早
<MeaCulpa> Hi guys n' gals
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴爱特威屁恩： 早喔
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: 冰与火，已经出现了不死族，龙，德鲁伊也快了。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 屁股男早阿
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴爱特威屁恩： 没吧，没有吧
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴爱特威屁恩： 从头到尾都是政治斗争勾心斗角吧
<MeaCulpa> 以前读书的时候，晚上喜欢不关寝室门睡觉，一般11点左右会有一个蹒跚的脚步在门口停下，嘎吱嘎吱推开门，沙哑的嗓音问道：“命要么？”
 * MeaCulpa 头一次听到，吓得魂飞魄散
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕：恩？包袱在哪？
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: 不是，第一卷末尾出现了三条龙，血魔法。而且末尾出现了不死，挺好玩的。。。
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕： 难道是卖夜宵面的？
<MeaCulpa> 后来斗胆出门，才知道是个卖方便面的小贩，面读成“命”
<lemonhallatvpn> 哪里的方言啊？
<MeaCulpa> 天知道...
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕： I knew it... 我曾经的宿舍也有这样的
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 话说你在佳能做啥啊？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 我在佳能?
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴爱特威屁恩： @@这样啊……那祝你好运……
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 你不是在一个打印机厂商嘛
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 他做空气炮开发
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: ..................
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 好东西啊。。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: ????
<MeaCulpa> 话说，还有个阳光点的，一个傻b来我们寝室，哼着小曲把我们的厨擦了一遍，热水瓶放整齐，还很气愤地说“叫你们不要乱放的”... 我们无语，此君须臾抬头，发觉自己走错寝室了...
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 干嘛？
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: znc
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 我不会用。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 设置好了，启动好了。。然后
<MeaCulpa> 空气炮难度在于压缩空气的速度
<mingdeng5> topic
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 然后用你的客户端连阿
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 连接之后没任何反应。。。。空白一片。。它默认会干吗？加入到我设置的SERVER和CHANNEL？
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 空气炮的难度在于。。。。后坐力。。。
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 是的，那你起码连上了没？
 * lemonhallatvpn 当年机器猫还好说啦，那是机器人，胳膊能承受很大的后坐力。。。。野比。。。的哪个小胳膊哦
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 连上了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 那个胖子不是用过空气炮嘛
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 但是我估计是没连上。。。。流量信息里，CLIENTS数是0
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 我再看看吧，改天再UBUNTU下先设置成功再说
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn，那就是没连上... 用户名和密码，SSL都设置正确了？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 那个是高科技，空气并不是在持炮人那里被压缩的，炮只是发出能量束，空气在目标面前被压缩然后释放
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 所以不存在后座力
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 没开SSL，对了。。我的客户端也没要求我输入用户名和密码。。。看来得换个客户端。。
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 你用Irssi?
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, irssi 和 xchat都可以的
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 中 if 不成立，会跳转到 elif 还是 else ？谢谢
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 不支持用户名密码的irc-client不是完整的client..
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 让尔等井底之蛙见识下空气炮 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQxNTM1NjI4.html
<xiamx> if_else, 看哪个靠前吧
<if_else> xiamx: 谢谢兄台了！
<MeaCulpa> elif可能写在else前面么？
<xiamx> roylez, 求youtube链..
<roylez> xiamx: 自己搜 air gun
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个是声波炮吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，不对，空气炮...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 学名叫涡炮
<MeaCulpa> 空气靠的是固体燃料
<iGoogle> roylez: 又搞这
<roylez> iGoogle: 神又来了
<MeaCulpa> 英文叫啥...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: air gun，大名不知
<iGoogle> 就是打屁的原理
<MeaCulpa> 话说现在有实战意义的rail gun, 哪国装备了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你以为是quake3啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 确实有rail gun这东西...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...电磁武器不是很早就搞了么
<Lavande>                  i686 CPU                 x86-64 CPU                 Dual Architecture
<iGoogle> 我就知道q3里面有
<Lavande> Dual Architecture 是给神马机器的？
<MeaCulpa> 高速小钢圈，迅速通过空气，路径的空气被电离成等离子态，呈现出漩涡和层叠效果
<iGoogle> 离子炮，etqw里面也有
<roylez> Lavande: 你说的是光盘吧，其实就是带了两套系统的安装文件
<Lavande> roylez: 是arch的iso下载啊
<MeaCulpa> Fallout里面电磁武器领先的是中国...
<Lavande> roylez: 不知道选哪个……
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 你啥cpu
<roylez> Lavande: 随便
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 我是双核的，但是内存只有2G，好像有人告诉我不适合64位……
<Lavande> roylez: 懂了……
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 能上64就64咯
<roylez> 除非有限制你的32位软件
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 相信物理杀戮吧。用刀最爽。
<MeaCulpa> 那也可以multilib
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 刀多累
<iGoogle> 人性化
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: roylez 貌似没啥软件限制我……2G内存没问题？
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 没问题，我虚拟机内存比这个小多了都跑过
<roylez> Lavande: 没问题。我4G内存装32位才叫不爽呢
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 刀要花力气
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: roylez 呵呵，好吧，那我就64了
<iGoogle> 人不锻炼，都成虫族了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你咋4G了
<roylez> iGoogle: 换本了
<iGoogle> 天天虫
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 南京大屠杀，“百人斩”的传说被日本人津津乐道，因为如果真的日本军官靠佩刀可以斩白人而不换刀.... 那日本佩刀的质量太牛逼了
<roylez> iGoogle: jets n guns 有linux版，你要不？
<iGoogle> roylez: 。。难道开始贪腐了？
<roylez> iGoogle: 你信息落后了。好几个月了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 卷了而已。现在的太空合金了啊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我妈妈说最好的菜刀，连砍两厢大排，中间不保养的话，也废了
<iGoogle> roylez: 哦。贪腐几个月了。啥哦。你上次说过的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 法国那厨师的刀，那么高级的，你试试
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 法国厨师不砍大骨头的
<iGoogle> 比香水都贵，nnnnnd
<calebot> 又没说过不换刀
<iGoogle> 有砍的啊。大骨头
<Kandu> Lavande: 那個是兩個都帶的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 砍骨头的都是大厚刀，砍猪手那种
<iGoogle> 材料高级
<Lavande> Kandu: ;-)
<iGoogle> 经得砍
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那是...但是南京大屠杀的时代...日本刀真有那么好？
<Lavande> Kandu: 不过，那个的话，只能在安装时候选一种还是其他神马的……
<iGoogle> 那鬼知道
<Kandu> Lavande: 光 i686 或者 x86-64 的話都是 300M, dual 的是600MB了。 dual 做維護 livecd 用用蠻好。
<Kandu> Lavande: 嗯，讓你選 32 還是 64
<Lavande> Kandu: 我选64了……
<Kandu> Lavande: 然後進 live 環境
<MeaCulpa> 64cpu跑32没问题的，维护干吗还要64...除非你看中binary 包包
<iGoogle> cale~bot 砍断
<iGoogle> mea~cul~pa 砍断
<Kandu> Lavande: 64好，我 200M 內存也64位的
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> royle~z
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: .... 我杀过猪，刺进其胸部空隙
<Lavande> Kandu: 哈哈，200M内存，现在还能找的到啊
<Lavande> Kandu: 哦，虚拟机……
<iGoogle> @@@ 不是吧。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 按照猪的强度，我觉得用冷兵器杀人还是很难得
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 以我的力量我都觉得冷兵器杀人很难，一定要准
<Kandu> Lavande: 我還有台 64M 的筆電呢，P3 的 CPU
<iGoogle> 你没圆月弯刀。
<iGoogle> 不是砍，是拉刀
<iGoogle> 划
<Lavande> Kandu: 唔，好古啊
<Kandu> Lavande: arch 照樣跑得溜溜的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 废话...杀猪用的是刮刀刺入，恩，的确弯刀速度快的话，划过去很爽
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 电视里古惑仔西瓜刀很难弄死人...还不如匕首
<Lavande> Kandu: 呵呵，是不是那种大块头的样子，可以砸人的
<iGoogle> Mea~弯刀~Culpa
<alpha080> 所以要捅第三根肋骨与第四根肋骨亡間。
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 或者用匕首从腹部直刺心脏
<iGoogle> 超。突然都会杀人了一样。都有经验了。
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 肩胛骨刺入亦可
<Peet> ??ubuntu??
<Kandu> Lavande: 嗯，一快大板磚。外殼都老化了
<Peet> ?????
 * MeaCulpa X22 装过Gentoo
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 以为杀人都要从头到尾一把刀?
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 没啥，乱说说...
<calebot> 古代砍头都用斧子的
<roylez> calebot: 百人斩斧子？
<MeaCulpa> 冰火开始放了~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 两个鸭蛋都被乌龟弄坏了
<MeaCulpa> Executioner Axe...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<Peet> ??????
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鸭子贱的，非要跑那里去下蛋
<iGoogle> 禽类黑话？ roylez MeaCulpa
<lemonhallatvpn> ..............
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: ...........
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 是啊，我用的OPERA登录的。。得去试试XCHAT
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 杀伤力很渣啊
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/151961
 * lemonhallatvpn 还是用压缩空气射出实弹药才是王道
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 这个是合法武器好不？
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 米国的猎枪，蟒蛇都是合法的。。好不
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 有这个拉风不？
<jojol> 米国人民才是平等的
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 压缩空气射出实弹，我做过
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 你丫的到底干吗的
<MeaCulpa> 米国百姓武器也干不过军队
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不记得拉屎
<jojol> 逼急了可以同归于尽
<iGoogle> 都黑话。。
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 用pvc水管，一根筷子，一打草纸
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 真是蛋疼啊！！！
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 用pvc水管取长度约20cm
<iGoogle> 。。
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 我有个znc服务器，你要用可以给你建个号
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 草纸用水打湿
<iGoogle> 拉屎也要用pvc水管，一根筷子，一打草纸？ MeaCulpa lol
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 水管两头塞进草纸，一头用筷子激发即可
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 木事情，慢慢来~~~我这个OPERA真是很不给力
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: ................
<MeaCulpa> 另一头的草纸上可以放其他杀伤力更大的子弹
<MeaCulpa> 用筷子快速压缩水管一头的草纸即可
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 他还真是做空气炮的康夫。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我们以前用这个打仗，一般以控制自来水龙头为首要战略目标
<lemonhallatvpn> 我那天看得1000种离奇死亡方法里。。。。。。有个呆子是被南瓜炮搞死的
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 我也看到了
<lemonhallatvpn> 米国农民有时候也是闲的蛋疼啊
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 电视里有把鞭炮塞进窨井，盖子被沼气炸飞把人一切为2
<marvin-42> 史載燕人張翼德最早使用聲波武器。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> ................
<lemonhallatvpn> 哪里有？飞哥，什么时候用声波武器了？
<lemonhallatvpn> 长坂坡？
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: 那是张飞偷偷在长板桥下面藏了蛇
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 那南瓜炮看起来很山寨，炸膛就杯具了
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 恩，同感。。。。
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: 马惊了，摔死
<iGoogle> 这种纯女性的蜥蜴也可以繁衍下一代，靠的是单性繁殖，胚胎在未受精的情况下也可以发育。？
<MeaCulpa> .... 怪不得
<MeaCulpa> 还有更原始的蝾螈之类...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蝾螈罐头...
<lemonhallatvpn> .................................
<lemonhallatvpn> 这里到处都是黑话啊
<lemonhallatvpn> 都在讨论毛啊
 * MeaCulpa 丫的被蝾螈罐头噎死
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 手上没有利器的时候，我吃罐头居然跳过了开罐头这一步
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还被噎死，严重怀疑开发者的用心...
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: yrzbaunyyngica
<lemonhallatvpn> 我知道了，你们在聊NETHACK啊
<lemonhallatvpn> 退避~~~~
<nalanfeng> 大家早上好.
<pityonline> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-April/006995.html 北京 ubuntu release party 日期确定了吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你怎么就知道吃，我一般不怎么吃罐头的
<ofan> http://mars-game.sourceforge.net/
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不吃要死的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你还是用心找 slow digest 的戒指吧
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 恭喜你，终于找到一款几乎是完全原生的。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也要找得到...找到也要identify...
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 支持win
<ofan> 和mac
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是curse的戒指，直接带上去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 最多给你个变形戒指撑爆你的衣服
<tonghuix> /?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 破网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cursed 戒指我都戴
<moriramar> cursed 戒指?
<pityonline> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-April/006995.html 北京 ubuntu release party 日期确定了吗？
<wzlxx> 谁用awesome?
<roylez> wzlxx: .
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: .
<OT_iux> 亚瑟王率军出征，走到半路士兵们都口渴了。亚瑟说远处有梅林，士兵们听了都很高兴。结果走到前头一看，果然是梅林。士兵们很愤怒，认为自己受骗了，纷纷叛离了亚瑟。这可真是个又冷又悲伤的故事。
<wzlxx> roylez: 咋在那个面板上面添加一个控件？我想添上几个字符，要不标签跟任务分不开
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 编辑你的rc.lua
<roylez> wzlxx: 这样？ http://s2.kimag.es/share/62710008.png
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 汗lol关键是how?
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: ? 配置文件的某个地方，请主席帮你看~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你个死闲人
<wzlxx> roylez: 主席你的配置文件在github吧？
<roylez> wzlxx: 对
<wzlxx> roylez: 好，我去看看…
<wzlxx> roylez: 你的主题什么样的啊？
<roylez> wzlxx: zenburn
<wzlxx> roylez: 好像是带的？
<roylez> wzlxx: 现在是带了，我刚开始用的时候不是
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦…
<roylez> wzlxx: 现在用的是自己稍稍改了点的，所以就一直用了
<wzlxx> myspacer         = widget({ type = "textbox", name = "myspacer" })myspacer.text    = " "这样就弄好了一个控件？ roylez
<roylez> wzlxx: 自己意会咯，我上班呢
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦，呵呵lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: github 可以让你在本机用命令行快速找到某个src的public priview url么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 比如git geturl xxx.sh
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这闲人自己折腾去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那里就要开始不闲了
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: awfule里的widget加到widgetbox, 再在每个screen里面写一遍即可
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 不过我还是awesome .8, 看主席的吧...
<jyf1987> c
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 换 awesome 了？
<if_else> 各位，shell 函数，调用时，不需要使用 () 括号吗？
<ofan> if_else: 不需要
<ofan> if_else: 跟普通命令一样
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/986420454/#next_photo
<if_else> ofan: 兄，如何将函数作为 if 判断条件，要放在 [] 中吗？谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 函数跟普通命令一样
<if_else> ofan: 谢谢了，看来我理解有问题，俺，这次记住了
<imadper> 同志们,mp3插到电脑上没有反应,怎么办?
<imadper> sony的,去哪能找到linux的驱动?
<if_else> ofan: 兄，哪个变量是查看 上一条命令执行后的结果的？谢谢
<snoop_fy> linux下互相传文件，你们都用啥？
<snoop_fy> 还有跟别人的windows系统传文件
<moriramar> if_else: $?
<moriramar> snoop_fy: Samba 另外就是飞鸽传输
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 那两个用的比较多。
<moriramar> 不过都要求局域网吧。
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 这个我知道，内网用用还成，外网呢？
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 如果不是的话，我一般用邮件。
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 邮件有附件大小限制啊。。
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，谢谢le
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 再大的，我看人家有用 MSN 去传的，我是直接用盘去拷的。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 国内这网速要不是内网，要不拷要么自己在网上下，哪个都比慢慢传快。
<moriramar> if_else: 不用谢。
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 就是几百M的东西，比较远，不大可能用盘拷，只能用传的。。不行就scp传了。。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 网上也下不了？
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 恩，传些照片之类的
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 那你就用最差的办法吧，比如MSN看看成不成，不成就你说的scp吧。
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 恩，很悲剧
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: ofan 我看完冰与火之歌的感受就是。。。女权运动者看这东西估计会疯掉
<if_else> 各位兄台，svn 查看log 时，可否指定列出 最近几次的log ？谢谢
<if_else> 找到了，--limit 谢谢各位了
<if_else> 各位，svn 如何查看，版本相对之前版本修改过那些文件？
<wujie> 贴图在哪个网站
<cui_inspur> gnome3下，为什么有线网络一直连接不上呢
<cui_inspur> 无线是正常的
<wujie> 给你们看张图，MACubuntu和webqq3.0Air的结合http://imagebin.org/151969
<jojol> VS2008里面main函数的return位置总是弹出对话框“没有可用于当前位置的源代码”，google没找到合适的结果
<if_else> 各位，tmux 在最近两次停留过的 tab 切换的快捷键/命令是是什么，谢谢
<roylez> palomino|working: 看看人家多出息 http://jandan.net/2011/05/06/humans-awareness.html
<wujie> 现在人玩游戏都快玩成猩猩了…
<roylez> if_else: l
<wzlxx> roylez: 主席你没有用gtk？
<roylez> wzlxx: ???
<roylez> wzlxx: gtk还是要装的吧
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦
<moriramar> 有人用 Gentoo 的吗？现在 portage 大概多大？
<calebot> snoop_fy: 网盘不错啊
<calebot> p2p 傳檔多麻煩
<snoop_fy> calebot: 不会用，没有那玩意儿，没事，我把vsftp配置下就OK了
<calebot> snoop_fy: 網盤都免費免登入的
<snoop_fy> calebot: 总觉得把东西放在那些地方不是很安全。。
<MaskRay> moriramar: reiserfs3 1.1G
<cfy> MaskRay: 考试咋样?
<calebot> snoop_fy: 啥东西还怕别人看?
<MaskRay> cfy: 挂了
<ofan> wujie....
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦..
<ofan> 大姐走了..
<MaskRay> cfy: 如果 day1 第一题被我想出来的话，我 day2 就会认真考（后来估计能到 80+ 的）
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.听说很难很难.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 而且 day1 第一题也不是这么难，刚才花了不到20分钟做掉了
<cfy> MaskRay: nb.....
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过没如果……而且更悲剧的人还有很多
<cfy> MaskRay: 我情何以堪....acm都不行了...
<cfy> MaskRay: ghc一般运行时内存多少?我没装.说个大概就好.比如sbcl起点是60MB
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么看？瞬间退出
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有sleep这种东西么?
<wzlxx> cfy: 那些解释器的运存都是可以设置的吧lol
<cfy> wzlxx: clisp貌似有,sbcl还没有发现
<MaskRay> cfy: 想开了，即使……也就是延续三个月，多参加一次比赛而已
<star0119> pidgin-webkit主题聊天字体大小怎么改啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 这比赛是干啥的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 让人多参加一次比赛的比赛。。
<warmhug> 发广告啦 招个会delphi在长春的活人 大家有符合条件推荐下
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/Ff5Yd.jpg
<blueghost> 唱红歌、演红剧，营造一种健康、文明、向上的荧屏环境，难道不正是对建党90周年大庆的最好庆典！
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.....
<warmhug> 依依啊 我卖你套软件
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<star0119> pidgin-webkit主题的聊天框内字体大小怎么改啊
<roylez> palomino|working: http://bank.imgdumpr.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/FUR-ITS-MURDER-e1297066919608.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: 主席。。。敢问你结婚了么？
<roylez> lemonhall: 介绍妹子来者不拒
<cfy> lemonhall: 小孩都可以打酱油了...
<iGoogle> cfy: 。
<roylez> cfy: 瞎说
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<roylez> iGoogle: 买一只送我如何？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我发现可以同过链接来判断是否有超清
<cfy> roylez: ..
<lemonhall> cfy: 估计也是。。看上去他应该也是个大叔啊
 * lemonhall DEBIAN正在讨论滚动升级。。。。
<iGoogle> 没视频的，鬼知道是啥。不管。
 * lemonhall 我说DEBIAN干脆和UBUNTU合体算了。。。。。。何苦
<calebot> lemonhall: 啥?
<calebot> sid 一直都是滚动升级
<roylez> lemonhall: 我曾经这样说ee的，不到5年，有人这样说我。这是现世报吗？
<iGoogle> cfy: 俄。你加强。我等现成的
<calebot> 想合还合不起来呢
<iGoogle> roylez: 说啥
<roylez> lemonhall: 拜托。debian怎能跟ubuntu合，我第一个反对
<cfy> iGoogle: 我想想,flvcd有解析间隔限制.我看看能从youku获得信息不
<iGoogle> cfy: 别搞复杂了嘛
<lemonhall> roylez: 理由？
<iGoogle> 从2个网站搞数据，不好吧。 cfy
<iGoogle> 判断混乱
<roylez> lemonhall: 就不告诉你，气死你
<roylez> lemonhall: 你用两年就能体会了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你个妖精，是谁的马甲。老实说。
<calebot> lemonhall: 是个人都会反对的
<lemonhall> iGoogle: .......................
<calebot> lemonhall: debian 和 ubuntu 水火不容
<iGoogle> calebot: 可你是bot啊。
<roylez> iGoogle: 神防雷劈bot
<lemonhall> calebot: 我是真心觉得有些浪费资源。。。。
<iGoogle> 支持 calebot 去投票赞成
 * calebot 捍卫 bot 的人权
<roylez> calebot: bot没人权
<calebot> lemonhall: 完全是不同 distro
<iGoogle> 。。 bot 还无性呢
<lemonhall> 哎~~好吧。
<iGoogle> cfy: 才增强了我的clip.pl。你试试不
<lemonhall> http://wowubuntu.com/debian-rolling.html
<iGoogle> 依赖很多的。 :D
<cfy> iGoogle: 不要...用不着这些...对,还有依赖....
<iGoogle> 那可方便了啊
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<roylez> iGoogle: 仔细看看嘛
<iGoogle> roylez: 没视频嘛。不看
<ghosTM55> hi all
<roylez> iGoogle: u盘大小的电脑 It uses a 700MHz ARM11 processor coupled with 128MB of RAM and runs OpenGL ES 2.0 allowing for decent graphics performance with 1080p output confirmed. Storage is catered for by an SD card slot.
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez> iGoogle: 可以跑ubuntu
<iGoogle> 这还opengl es
<lemonhall> roylez: 多钱？
<iGoogle> 不知道卡死不
<roylez> lemonhall: 25美元
<roylez> iGoogle: 1080p都可以好不好
<iGoogle> 你才信
<lemonhall> roylez: 我希望加上无限模块。。。。插上电源就能和屏幕，鼠标，键盘互动。。。。。不要任何线。。。
<iGoogle> 1fps，也算1080好不
<lemonhall> roylez: 我在说未来科技。。。。。。
<roylez> lemonhall: 加无线模块应该没什么难度吧
<iGoogle> arm11的，用得不多啊。
 * lemonhall 无线电力传输+无线控制信号传输。。。。。这就美了~~~~~~~~~~`
<iGoogle> 哦。要搞系统，只能这
<calebot> 觉得搞 debian rolling 就是蛋疼
<calebot> 事实上 debian user 多是用 testing / sid <- 本来就是 rolling
<calebot> 服务器才用 stable
 * lemonhall 我对于民用PC最期待的就是无线电力传输技术。。。。。。是不是个梦啊？？？？
<cfy> lemonhall: 不可能吧
<cfy> lemonhall: 如何收费....
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 那几乎是
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<lemonhall> cfy: 你想多了吧。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 听说收费困难.技术不困难
<iGoogle> 那还不现实的
<iGoogle> 就提收费
<cfy> lemonhall: 如何收费....
<lemonhall> cfy: 无线电力传输技术也就10M。。。。收毛费啊
<cfy> lemonhall: 10M?
<calebot> 广播就是无线电力传输 <- 只是电量少
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你家的10M?
<roylez> calebot: testing和stable的差别真是大
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 不是啊，我看到报道说，也就和蓝牙的距离差不多
<roylez> calebot: 感觉完全不一样
<calebot> roylez: 升级了?
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 已经出无线充电的手机了 是民用的
<iGoogle> calebot: 没校验的，才可以这样。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那个是20CM~40CM
<jyf1987> 关键是要让公众克服心理障碍
<jyf1987> 如果公众都不用 就你一个用 那就等不到大规模生产
<iGoogle> irc都可能lag你10分钟的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你卖什么的?
<roylez> calebot: 没。以前用过stable，现在上班用testing
<roylez> cfy: æ·«
<iGoogle> 啥
<calebot> roylez: 快上 sid 啊
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我觉得只要5M内就可以了。。。。能让我躺在床上不用任何线和任何电池就好了
<roylez> calebot: 没必要当小白鼠吧
<cfy> lemonhall: 找ee买......
<calebot> roylez: 用 sid 进步快
 * cfy afk
<calebot> 就如杨过在海潮中练剑
<lemonhall> calebot: 用SID死得快
<calebot> 高风险高收益
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的未来不是梦
<roylez> 有毛的收益...
 * calebot 觉得 sid 比 ubuntu stable 稳定多了
<iGoogle> bot说话，飘忽不定，只可信5成。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 自己做就是了
 * lemonhall 无线电力传输技术可以让我的手机和笔记本摆脱充电的困扰。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你准备好，电成骷髅没。
<calebot> lemonhall: 也可以摆脱隔壁邻居缺电的困扰
<iGoogle> 床上骷髅
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 电电更健康
<iGoogle> 。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 无线电力传输 生活中都是5v电了 也可以防止小孩触电
<calebot> 现代人偷 wifi, 未来人偷电
<mckeyu> 哇哦
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 。。你个不懂事的。。。5V..
<mckeyu> usb吗？
<iGoogle> 你去传输5V的。
 * lemonhall 那这么说的话，部署了无线电力传输技术的屋子，最好的方式要弄成一个法拉第笼子？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 给手机冲本来就是
 * lemonhall 我晕。。不现实
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 他是希望 在滚床单 不会 被线 缠绕
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 他的 伴侣是个机器人
<jyf1987> blueghost: 额
<calebot> 用 光传输 吧
<mckeyu> 都是机器人？
<jyf1987> 用激光？
<calebot> 灯光网络技术
<iGoogle> 用意念
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 笔记本的输入就是18V。。你光说了电压，还有电流呢？
<calebot> 不少 labs 都做到实用性的无线光网络了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 看来供应个手机是小CASE
<calebot> 室内光源兼无线网络
<lemonhall> 我实在是讨厌线。。。各种线。。。电线，信号线，网线。。。
<calebot> 不怕邻居偷上网(光线传不到隔壁)
<calebot> 未来版 "凿壁偷光" <- 挖个洞偷网络用
<calebot> lemonhall: 快把两腿间那条宽带拔了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 弄个无线的
<mckeyu> 辐射死
<lemonhall> mckeyu: 过两天美国漫画就多了一个新英雄。。。
 * lemonhall 无线电力侠
<calebot> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=light+wireless+network
<blueghost> mckeyu:) 应该是女的 被辐射死。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我听说这个无线电力传输最早是特斯拉那个老头子在搞
<calebot> 实际上日用灯光都有高频闪烁, 用来传输资料很合理啊
<mckeyu> 无线电力怎么解决传输功率的问题？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 是他设想大规模应用的 可是这个效应就是电磁转换嘛
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 后来就出来了苏联的那个啥。。来着。。。。特斯拉线圈武器
<jyf1987> calebot: 中国科学家是有在搞用光传输信号阿
<calebot> mckeyu: 广播就是很好的例子
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我也忘了，是感应线圈是把？
<mckeyu> 那样的能干嘛
<calebot> mckeyu: 范围内不管接收器有几个, 都不影响 功率/品质
<iGoogle> 都在yy
<calebot> 范围外也仍有一定机会接收到, 只是品质不好
<mckeyu> 反正我是不懂啦，好久没看这类信息了
 * lemonhall 这一系统 与现代无线电广播的能量发射机制不同，而与交流电力网中的交流发电机与输电线的关系类似，当没有电力接收端的时候，发射机只与天地谐振腔交换无功能量，整 个系统只有很少的有功损耗，而如果是一般的无线电广播，发射的能量则全部在空间中损耗掉了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想 将你 那小鸟弄成 无线的， 很有意思， 将 你的 调到与 女的频率， 每次传输都只会 传输到正确的女人那。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 无线不懂， 我想你明白我的意思
<mckeyu> irc里的bot是怎么回事
<calebot> lemonhall: 民科的东西表信
<blueghost> mckeyu:) 遥控玩具
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你可以自己试试他那个传输的 不过得自备电费
<calebot> bot可bot 非常bot
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 想起来了，有人利用特斯拉的磁电技术，搞了一个对地下300~500M深用的磁-电发报机。。。给矿工用的
<jyf1987> 没错
<wzlxx> 兄弟们有卖arm11的没？
<lemonhall> calebot: ？？？？这又不是民间科学。。。。。。。。。
<wzlxx> 二手或是全新都可以…呵呵lol
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我晕。。海尔有实验产品
<calebot> wzlxx: 买个 beagleboard?
<lemonhall> cfy: 特斯拉有生之年没有财力实现这一主张。后人从理论上完全证实了 这种方案的可行性，证明这种方案不仅可行，而且效率极高，对生态安全，并且不会干扰无线电通信。只不过涉及到世界范围内的能量广播和免费获取，在现有的政 治和经济体制下，无人实际问津这种主张。　
<mckeyu> 有看到cnbeta上那个龙芯3B的新闻吗
<wzlxx> 飞凌的好不？
<lemonhall> cfy: 我还以为当年特斯拉没搞成是因为损耗太大。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 看来果真是因为你说的这个收电费的问题
<iGoogle> [13:32:58] ERROR: download failed while constructing (primary page error, 500 Status read failed: 连接被对端重置)
<MeaCulpa> Telsa Coil 目前还是各个科幻电影的常用题材
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 魔术。。。
<MeaCulpa> 去年看了个死鱼眼的片子 Disciple 里面就大扯这个对付邪恶法师
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 致命魔术
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 恩，然后主人公搞个铁笼子进去呆着看
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 中文名有么？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 我对这个老头很有好感
<MeaCulpa> 门徒？学徒？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: ..........
<MeaCulpa> 死鱼眼...没啥好感，秃头死鱼眼，这样的长相才讨女人喜欢？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 难道是老片子？
<MeaCulpa> 魔法师的学徒？
<MeaCulpa> 名字我忘了，乱说的
<MeaCulpa> 吸引我的是Monica Berucci
<MeaCulpa> Bellucci
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老男人和老女人，烂片
<lemonhall> ................
<lemonhall> 那我就不去找了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老无所谓，灵的
<lemonhall> 睡觉去。。休息会儿
<mckeyu> 上学去
<zhangkaixuan> Linux Mint 11 预览 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-mint-11-preview/
<zhangkaixuan> Debian Rolling Release 计划讨论进展 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/debian-rolling-release/
<zhangkaixuan> Fedora 中文社区近期活动通告 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/fedora-%e4%b8%ad%e6%96%87%e7%a4%be%e5%8c%ba%e8%bf%91%e6%9c%9f%e6%b4%bb%e5%8a%a8%e9%80%9a%e5%91%8a/
<MeaCulpa> Debian Rolling... 环球操作系统也要来打滚了啊
<zhangkaixuan> Fedora 中文社区近期活动通告 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/fedora/
<zhangkaixuan> 很是想不明白 debian 会议模式，一个计划都快讨论两年了...
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有穆斯林？？？ 适合莫斯林使用的发行版 Sabily 11.04 发布了 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/sabily-11-04/
<zhangkaixuan> 7 本免费的 Ruby 语言编程书籍 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/free-ruby-books/
<zhangkaixuan> 开源飞信软件 OpenFetion 2.2.0 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/openfetion-2-2-0/
<Stifler> hi
<roylez> 这是哪里来的bot阿
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 啥计划?
<eagleqing> 求救```字体被我高乱了  郁闷啊  系统字体变得特别管  有些是黑体 有些是隶书
<cyf0427> linux下有没有比较好用的高清摄像头。。。
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: debian 就是一堆人闲暇时做的, 没时间就不搞了呗
<cyf0427> 通过gtake或者skype连接的。
<cyf0427> gtalk
<calebot> debian 完全是松散的民主, 没有单一领导者
<calebot> debian leader 主要作用是协调, 在大事上没啥发言权
<calebot> ftp master 权力还比 leader 大
<ofan> 有木有玩zero-k的
<thorne> debian 发展得不挺好的么
<calebot> 是搞得不错啊
<zhangkaixuan> calebot: 唉 还记得09年的时候说要把stable的开发周期缩短到1年，，，那时候兴奋的啊。。。
 * calebot 觉得 debian 比 ubuntu 搞得好多了
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 用 testing / sid 就好啦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔好
<edison0354> calebot: 稳定性没问题？
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 天天都可以升级, 多爽
<calebot> edison0354: 我用 lfs 前用了近十年的 sid
<zhangkaixuan> calebot: 用debian 不就是求的一个稳吗 个人感觉用sid就不如去用ubuntu了
<edison0354> calebot: 额，你多大？
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: sid 比 ubuntu 稳多了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 嘿嘿 所以我们可以一个城市
<calebot> ubuntu universe 里一堆只能看不能用的
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: sid是rolling升级阿！满足升级控的需求……
<eagleqing> 求救```字体被我高乱了  郁闷啊  系统字体变得特别管  有些是黑体 有些是隶书 有些粗 有些细
<moriramar> edison0354: 才明白，原来 GNU 自己的桌面是 GNUStep ……
<calebot> 要不就 debian stable + lxc 跑 sid 嘛, 又稳又新
<edison0354> moriramar: 不知道……
<calebot> moriramar: GNUStep != GNU 自己的桌面
<zhangkaixuan> eagleqing:要么修改/etc/fonts里面的配置文件  要么就把中文字体apt-get remove后重新安装
<calebot> moriramar: GNUStep 只是 NextStep 的开源版本
<moriramar> calebot: ……
<moriramar> calebot: 那 Gnome 現在到底分出去了没？
<calebot> moriramar: 啥?
<eagleqing> zhangkaixuan: remove 是 后面跟 什么？  scim-chinese 还是 ibus-chinese啊？
<moriramar> calebot: 有一段不是 Gnome 说要分出 GNU 吗？
 * calebot 不关心 gnome
 * calebot 只关心 gtk3
<moriramar> calebot: 还以为你是 KDE 党呢……你不会支持 Unity 的吧？
 * calebot 讨厌 unity
<thorne> 使用debian testing中 没有任何可抱怨和担心的
 * calebot 支持 gtk/qt, 讨厌 gnome/kde
<ofan> ...
<moriramar> calebot: 好吧，你去搞 qtdesktop 吧……
<moriramar> 好像有一个……
<basncy> 请问有人做过LDAP吗？我的sammba连接LDAP时出现了问题，我想请教一下smb.conf的ldap admin dn = 和 sldap.conf的rootdn=   应该怎样配对的填写，谢谢了。
<calebot> http://www.cream-project.org/ # 有意思的桌面
<zhangkaixuan> eagleqing: 额 兄弟 是字体。。。 你可以打开系统----首选项----外观----字体 然后看看你有那些中文字体。  然后手动在/usr/share/fonts/truetype里面删除吧
<moriramar> 直接卡死我了……
<moriramar> calebot: 這就是HTML5的功力吗？
<zhangkaixuan> eagleqing:嘿嘿 你安装下文泉译字体 默认字体就会被改变
<eagleqing> 哦 谢谢
<eagleqing> zhangkaixuan: 谢谢
<oooo> 大家用empathy进irc的时候，会不会出现至少2个窗口？
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<moriramar> oooo: 没有呀？
<oooo> 一个是chanserv的窗口
<oooo> 上面就跟你说“欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic“
<moriramar> oooo: 哦，那个有。
<oooo> 很烦的这个
<moriramar> oooo: 那你认了。
<oooo> 怎么才能去掉呢？
<moriramar> oooo: 你可以找管理员说我们這个频道不要设通知了吧。
<moriramar> oooo: 不过人家不一定会听你的。以上。
<oooo> 这样才能去掉啊
<oooo> 不过确实挺烦的
<moriramar> oooo: 有些专门的IRC会知道吧这个放在频道里面。
<moriramar> oooo: 比如xchat,irssi,konversation之类的。
<moriramar> oooo: 像這様的多功能的东西可能不知道吧。
<oooo> 嗯，xchart貌似是的
<oooo> 这个我就不懂了，我就是一个普通用户
<moriramar> oooo: 所以你不行的话就用 xchat 聊吧。
<calebot> oooo: 一般是看 irc client 有没有支持这功能
<oooo> 我不喜欢那么多程序的
<moriramar> oooo: 那忍吧……
<calebot> oooo: 可以省掉 chanserv / irc server 窗口
<oooo> 好吧，我任了
<oooo> 怎么省的？
<calebot> oooo: 不过大多数人喜欢把 chanserv 另开一个 tab 的
<calebot> oooo: 不然看起来很乱
<oooo> 我没有选中“对话新窗口”，但是empathy还是开了新窗口
<moriramar> oooo: 你试试把 chanserv 给 ban 掉。
<oooo> 我看看
<calebot> oooo: 因为上 irc 是 client - > irc server - > join #channel
<calebot> oooo: 所以一定会有 server/chanserv 窗口
<oooo> 。。。。
<oooo> 那就是没办法了呀
<calebot> oooo: 自动 /join 只是自动进入 #channel
<oooo> 难道没有人反应这样很烦呢？
<calebot> 很多 client 可以关啊
 * calebot 不用 empathy
<oooo> 哦，你们都不用empathy的啊
<calebot> 如果上的 #channel 多, irc 专用软件还是比较好用
<calebot> 如果只上一两个 #channel 就将就用吧
<oooo> 我就喜欢用empathy，把FB,msn
<oooo> 还有其他帐号都登录
<calebot> facebook?
<oooo> 我就之上这一个channel
<oooo> 对facebook
<zllei> g
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我翻译一下
<edison0354> cfy: 刚有个人叫cyf0472……囧
<blueghost> This space is managed by SourceForge.net. You have attempted to access a URL that either never existed or is no longer active. Please check the source of your link and/or contact the maintainer of the link to have them update their records.
<Lavande> 啥牌子的U盘经得起折腾？特别是用来装系统什么的……
<Lavande> 求推荐
<blueghost> 是不是我的域名 被取消了
<zllei> bli
<oooo> Lavande：郎科的应该不错
<oooo> 不过我的U
<oooo> 盘还是坏了
<zllei> blueghost: 用google翻译
<blueghost> ....
<oooo> blueghost：他是说你访问的链接有问题
<Lavande> 此空间由SourceForge.net管理。你试图访问的URL要么未曾存在过或者不再活动了。请检查你的链接来源并（或）联系链接的维护者让他们升级他们的记录。
<blueghost> o
<OT_iux> Lavande: 我一直用Kinston的
<OT_iux> Lavande: 虽然我不知道我这个是不是真的金士顿
<Lavande> oooo: OT_iux: 经得起折腾不？
<Stifler> Lavande: HP的
<oooo> 一般U盘安装过几次liveCD都会坏的吧，我觉得
<Stifler> oooo: 不会吧
<oooo> 我的U盘大概做了20+次liveCD
<Lavande> 打算在joyo买，看到PNY和PQI很喜欢，但是太小了，让人想到经不起折腾……
<oooo> 然后就不能在做liveCD了，但是可以当作普通U盘
<Lavande> 看外形就弱不经风
<Stifler> oooo: 为什么不硬盘安装?
<oooo> 我不会硬盘安装
<Lavande> 我想用移动硬盘安装，但是不会
<Stifler> ...
<Lavande> wiki说要dd到sda，但是我想dd到sda1之类的，不然整个硬盘就空了……
<oooo> 反正就是用grub引导，但是具体的懒得看了
<oooo> USB挺方便的
<Stifler> Lavande: 看看论坛，教程很多的
<calebot> Lavande: 空了可以恢复的
<Stifler> 我都是ISO+grub
<Lavande> Stifler: OK，我瞧瞧
<Lavande> calebot: - -!
<Stifler> calebot: 哈哈
<calebot> dd 是无敌的
<oooo> dd是啥？
<Stifler> 小dd
<oooo> 量产？
<oooo> 。。。。。。
<Stifler> Awesome is awesome.
<edison0354> oooo: 二进制读写
<oooo> 哦，这样啊
<edison0354> oooo: 量产就是量产，而且只能在瘟到死里做……
<oooo> 我不太懂得，只要装上就好了嘛
<calebot> 啥?
<calebot> 为毛只能在瘟到死做?
<oooo> exe？
<zllei> 我用dd做出来的盘在我神舟本上不能启动,在联想的上能用,
<Stifler> Hasee?
<Stifler> 神本
<zllei> 有个工具叫unetboot用这个工具做很方便.这个工具是在linux
<blueghost> 怎么我的 www.snugglecat.tk 这个可以访问， snugglecat.tk 则不能了
<blueghost> 奇怪，原来都可以的
<oooo> linux做liveCD还是比较方便的
<oooo> 但是硬盘安装很多都是在win下的教程
<pityonline> 其实硬盘安装也不麻烦
<oooo> 就是写上在哪里查找iso文件
<blueghost> 真奇怪， 顶级域名访问不了， 二级域名则可以
<oooo> 但是手边有u盘，还有cd，就不那么折腾了
<oooo> blueghost：你那里面有很多广告啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我看看 snugglecat.tk 是否可以访问
<blueghost> oooo:) 对
<oooo> 其实是可以访问的
<blueghost> oooo:) 你是用 snugglecat.tk 还是www.snugglecat.tk
<oooo> 前一个
<blueghost> oooo:) 哦哦
<oooo> 还是很多广告
<oooo> 。。。。
<blueghost> oooo:) 那就好， 刚才我访问不了
<blueghost> oooo:) 是有广告啊
<oooo> 有广告，你就happy成这样啊
<oooo> 哈哈
<blueghost> oooo:) 一直都在你 提 广告广告的
<oooo> 我不喜欢广告
<blueghost> 是有广告啊
<blueghost> oooo:)
<oooo> 咱就一用linux的小民
<edison0354> calebot: 量产工具必然只有瘟到死版本啊，而且对环境要求还很高
<Lavande> pityonline: P哥教教我啊
<Lavande> pityonline: 怎么用移动硬盘安装啊
<edison0354> Lavande: 写syslinux的pbr
<edison0354> Lavande: 然后就能启动了……
<Lavande> edison0354: 我简单看了一些方法，都是放一些文件在里面，还有grub4dos什么的，很乱啊
<pityonline> Lavande: 移动硬盘安装应该也可以，分个空区，把镜像放里边，再在 grub2 里设置一下引导就行，但好像 alternate 版本不能这么用
<oooo> 88，下了
<if_else> 各位，linux 下，locale 修改，有命令吗？还是必须要修改配置文件？谢谢
<pityonline> Lavande: 不能 grub4dos，直接在 grub2 的配置文件里设置一下引导就行
<edison0354> Lavande: 一般的ISO不都是syslinux的嘛，直接就用syslinux就行了呗～没必要用grub
<Lavande> pityonline: arch呢，看来我要买U盘了……
<edison0354> if_else: 环境变量……
<pityonline> Lavande: arch 没搞过
<Lavande> edison0354: 那个文件是启动用的？
<pityonline> edison0354: syslinux 怎么用？
<edison0354> Lavande: arch是syslinux引导的不？
<Lavande> pityonline: 嗯，不管怎样我还是去买个U盘……这玩意儿貌似行走江湖必备
<edison0354> Lavande: 不是的话就不知道了……
<Lavande> edison0354: 我不知道啊，刚刚准备下手
<pityonline> Lavande: 是啊，如果不是我的 U 盘挂了，我也不搞什么硬盘安装，本身不推荐硬盘安装
<if_else> edison0354: 环境变量是临时的还是，局部的！下次开机是否会失效。或是，有作用范围？谢谢
<edison0354> Lavande: ……你看看文件夹结构啊……syslinux的话就有个夹子呢
<Lavande> pityonline: 你是啥牌子U盘哦？我打算弄个坚挺的耐折腾的U盘……
<pityonline> Lavande: 公司发的礼品U盘，贴的是公司的 logo
<edison0354> pityonline: 环境变量那个设置文件在哪里来者？/etc/profile还哪里？你告下 if_else吧～
<edison0354> Lavande: U盘能坏掉？
<Lavande> pityonline: 汗……我记得以前参加一个坑爹的比赛得了个U盘，用了两天就坏了……
<pityonline> edison0354: if_else /etc/environment
<calebot> U盘挺容易坏的
<edison0354> if_else: 改这个，然后每次开机自动
<pityonline> Lavande: 哈哈，我的U盘是在外屋台式机上插坏的
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<Stifler> HP U盘，用了半年还没坏
<if_else> edison0354: 兄，配置文件修改后，会马上生效吗？
<Lavande> pityonline: 呵呵，那估计是烧掉的……
<edison0354> if_else: source /etc/environment
<calebot> if_else: 重新登陆就生效了
<Lavande> edison0354: 貌似有个/boot/isolinux
<eagleqing> zhangkaixuan: :-) 谢谢了哈  我直接找别人拷了一份 conf.d 覆盖掉
<Lavande> edison0354: 里面没你说的那个文件……
<pityonline> Lavande: 可能是烧了
<if_else> calebot: 不用重启吗？
<blueghost> 用热发电， 是否 用冷也来发电
<if_else> 如果使用环境变量，是立即生效的？
<edison0354> Lavande: 额，这种结构的不确定写PBR可以不……以前UB的盘直接在根目录有个isolinux，然后写PBR就能启动
<blueghost> 用热发电， 是否 用冷也来发电
<calebot> if_else: 只有换内核才要重启
<edison0354> if_else: export LOCAL=OOXX
<Lavande> edison0354: 算了……我买U盘了……
<eagleqing> blueghost: 我知道  吧一个导体链接冷热之间 可以发电 ^_^
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<calebot> if_else: source / 环境变量 只对当前 shell 生效
<edison0354> Lavande: 试试呗，反正又不花钱……试完了告下我……
<Lavande> edison0354: 以前家里还有一盒空的刻录盘，后来我去学校后就被我爸带到办公室和同事分享掉了……
<edison0354> calebot: 那就让他export……
<edison0354> Lavande: 刻录盘没用啊
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 为什么不推广呢， 是因为 发热 来发电 损耗的少，还是容易实现
<edison0354> Lavande: 光盘速度太慢了
<lyxiaof> 为什么我有的网页上不去了，比如说ubuntu论坛，有没有谁知道啊
<edison0354> Lavande: U盘也不行，还是移动硬盘速度好……
<Lavande> edison0354: 就是伤光驱，不过毕竟是传统方法，简单
<edison0354> lyxiaof: 刷新下……
<calebot> 物理上没有所谓的冷, 只有热
<edison0354> Lavande: 万一刻坏呢？
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 那你知道为什么不推广吗
<eagleqing> blueghost: 这个我就不知道了 我不是搞那方面的  我也是看国外的什么科技节目里面玩的 :-)
<eagleqing> blueghost: 效率  收益
<if_else> calebot: 当前 shell 会不会作用于哪些依赖系统编码的程序？谢谢
<Lavande> edison0354: 刻坏了再换一张，那个盘不值钱，买了一大盒，平均貌似不到一块钱一张
<eagleqing> blueghost:无非就是这些
<if_else> calebot: 那怎样做才能更彻底！
<edison0354> Lavande: 囧
<calebot> if_else: edison0354 都说了
<eagleqing> 我想问各位一个问题  什么是科学  或者给科学一个同义词   我不是专家 我只是简单想了解下大家对这个的理解
<blueghost> calebot:) 那冷是怎么回事
<calebot> eagleqing: 天道运行的法则
<blueghost> calebot:) 发热是怎么回事
<if_else> calebot: 兄，重新登录。对于远程服务器上面跑得 web 服务器，重新登录，不影响在跑的web server 吧
<lyxiaof> 额，没有用的啊
<eagleqing> blueghost: 因为 物理绝对零度 都打不到
<calebot> if_else: 服务器一般和 locale 无关的
<Lavande> blueghost: 看热力学第二定律啊
<eagleqing> blueghost: 都达不到  0k所以 都是热  不算冷 估计是这样理解 ^_^
<blueghost> Lavande:) 早忘了
<blueghost> 啊
<calebot> if_else: 服务器一般用的身分不是 login shell
<if_else> calebot: 兄台，你这一讲更迷糊了！
<edison0354> Lavande: https://github.com/abock/image-usb-stick/tarball/master
<edison0354> Lavande: 这个东西还有点用的说
<blueghost> 就是想问， 发热 可以产生能量， 从一个高温降到一个低温，过程是否也产生能量
<if_else> calebot: 用 ssh 链接的不是 login shell ?
<eagleqing> calebot: 那你用科学一般来形容什么？  比如  我们处理这件事需要用一种科学的方法？
<edison0354> Lavande: gnome3.org推荐的
<Lavande> edison0354: 我用过，貌似gnome 3的试用iso就是这个工具
<calebot> if_else: 你的问题也问得很模糊啊
<Lavande> edison0354: 问题是我没U盘……
<calebot> eagleqing: blueghost 问说能不能用冷发电啊
<edison0354> Lavande: 恩，你不是打算买妈……
<edison0354> Lavande: s/妈/嘛
<calebot> eagleqing: 现有体系内就没有冷这玩意儿
<eagleqing> blueghost: 能量不能产生``只能说转移
<Lavande> edison0354: 是啊，我在转悠呢，还不知道买什么牌子
<blueghost> 例如我从静止到快跑能产生能量，那快跑到静止能不能产生能量
<eagleqing> calebot: 哦  我不懂  ^_^
<calebot> eagleqing: 好比问说能不能用魔法发电
<calebot> eagleqing: 现有体系就没魔法...
<eagleqing> calebot: 也许反物质就是现有见识上的魔法  不是吗 :-)
<calebot> 等找到低于 0k 的就有冷了
<blueghost> 那 我跑步， 有能量发生转移， 那我从一个快速的状态 转到一个静止状态，这过程有没有能量转移呢
<calebot> blueghost: 你初中物理要重修啊
<lyxiaof> 有没有人知道为什么11.04有的网页就上不去了，而且火狐的插件也下不下来啊，谢谢哈
<edison0354> Lavande: 带个有瘟到死的本本去买，下个ChipGenius,买群联(phsion)或慧荣(SMI)主控的U盘
<lemonhall> eagleqing: 什么是巫术？
<blueghost> calebot:) 我是大叔好吗
<eagleqing> blueghost: 有  动能转化为 热能 你一直在散热
<Lavande> edison0354: 汗，买个U盘犯不着这么高调啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 降头啊，巫术啊一类的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大叔好
<calebot> if_else: 不一定是
<Lavande> edison0354: 打算在卓越买的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<edison0354> Lavande: 囧，万一买着SSS主控的就悲剧了啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<calebot> if_else: 终端/ssh 开的 shell 可以是 login shell 也可以不是 login shell
<edison0354> calebot: 啥是login shell？
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃，是不是同一个牌子啥主控都会有的
<eagleqing> lemonhall: 只是说  如果 反物质发现  和正物质的对碰 泯灭 能量太大 象是魔法```
<edison0354> Lavande: 那俩主控是公认的量产兼容性好啊！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 尼玛啊，我刚看完一个印度人的视频。。。。那是他们自己的腰子么
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 不说 人体。 如果 一个东西从高温转变成低温，这个过程有没有产生能量转移
<edison0354> Lavande: 应该一个批次都是一样的主控
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那是他们自己的腿嘛？？？？？？？
<calebot> edison0354: 你可以理解成 shell 的一种状态
<edison0354> Lavande: 我只知道kingston用过phsion的也用过SSS的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你说啥？
<eagleqing> blueghost: 有
<edison0354> calebot: 额
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 这个 转移会不会转化成电能
<calebot> edison0354: 使用 shell 可选择是否使用这状态
<Lavande> edison0354: 我决定试试人品，过几天等我消息……
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 这个 转移会不会转化成电能
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<edison0354> Lavande: 卓越，京东，新蛋，易迅
<edison0354> Lavande: 看哪个便宜吧……
<eagleqing> blueghost: 很难  利用 或者说利用率低
<Lavande> edison0354: :-D
<blueghost> eagleqing:) o
<edison0354> Lavande: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/keigpnkjljkelclbjbekcfnaomfodamj
<edison0354> Lavande: 推荐这个
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 这我就明白了，谢了
<eagleqing> u盘买便宜的  买贵了吃亏  早晚掉  ^_^
<eagleqing> blueghost: 没什么
<edison0354> Lavande: 记得比较价格的时候算上邮费……有的地方免邮费的
<Stifler> .....
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 还是有个不明白啊
<eagleqing> blueghost: ？
<edison0354> Stifler: 没办法……穷人……精打细算……
<calebot> IT 的东西就是用到时再买
<calebot> 不然过一个月就降价了
<edison0354> calebot: 需要一个月吗……
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 是不是说 从低温转到 高温，所转化的能量， 不是 等于 从高温转到低温 所转移的能量的吗
<edison0354> calebot: 第二天就可以降了……
<calebot> 还记得那些 ipad2 推出前美 ipad1 的可怜人
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 不是有个守恒 的吗
<calebot> 还记得那些 ipad2 推出前买  ipad1 的可怜人
<Lavande> edison0354: 杯具，打不开……
<edison0354> Lavande: 刷新，你看那个extension没？
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 是不是，发热的过程快， 降温的过程慢
<eagleqing> blueghost: 纯理论上 和 条件允许上是的
<edison0354> calebot: 囧
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 所以效率低
<eagleqing> blueghost: 快慢不宜顶
<eagleqing> blueghost: 快慢不一定
<calebot> blueghost: 初中物理学
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Lavande> edison0354: 刷不出来啊，这里网速太杯具了……
<eagleqing> blueghost: 不是的 这里说的效率  不是能量/t
<lemonhall> 大叔们~~~继续啊
<calebot> blueghost: 文科的?
<edison0354> Lavande: 那个extension一定要装！
<eagleqing> blueghost: 而是  付出能量/实际上达到目标的能量
<calebot> 龙空上一堆文科的讨论量子物理, 那个傻的
<blueghost> calebot:) 我早忘 初中的东西， 别说我幼稚。 我 兴趣也不在这地方， 只是忽然有这么个疑问
<edison0354> lemonhall: 继续求DHD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 继续求DHD
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 哦
<Lavande> edison0354: 为啥哦？
<edison0354> Lavande: 你装了就知道了……
<Lavande> edison0354: 出来了……比较价格的
<Lavande> edison0354: 貌似也有写网站做这个东西
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 哦。 就是 发热所需要的付出能量 比 降温 需要 的付出能量少
<edison0354> Lavande: 一定要装！！！！
<lemonhall> blueghost: 扯淡
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一样的啦
<Lavande> edison0354: - -!
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 就是说 要让 一个东西降温来获得 一个能量转换 的过程，需要 更多的能量来让他降温
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 是这样说吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么一样的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 能量就在那里不增不减~~~只不过是来来去去而已~~~
<eagleqing> blueghost: 差不多吧  比如  你散热 需要散去10单位的能量   但是 如果你加热 就需要15或者更多单位的能量来把这个物体的能量提高10
<Lavande> edison0354: 很抱歉，我们目前尚不支持您的浏览器
<calebot> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/普朗克時間
<calebot> 宇宙就是个虚拟机, 普朗克时间就是虚拟机的 CPU clock
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是不是需要很多能量 来让一个 物体 降温， 但是转化出的能量很少， 有许多能量转到其他地方去了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求大叔
<lemonhall> blueghost: 降温需要个屁能量啊
<eagleqing> blueghost: 你散热的效率  就是  10/10=100%    加热的效率就是10/15或者更多  效率不到100%
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 转化出有用的能量很少， 大部分的能量转化成 没用的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 需要的只是温度比它低的介质带走能量就行了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那你怎么让一个物体降温呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那怎么让一个物体升温呢， 或燃烧呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 发热又是怎么样的 能量转换过程
<Lavande> blueghost: 热辐射 热传导 神马的……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 燃烧是化学研究的范畴
<calebot> 在这讨论初中物理...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那有没有化学范畴的降温
<calebot> 有点追求好吗
<eagleqing> ^_^  我在编译 QT  N久
<calebot> 至少也要讨论大学物理嘛
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说的所谓的让一个物体降温所付出的能量
<edison0354> Lavande: 你啥browser？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求御姐
<Lavande> edison0354: chromium啊
<edison0354> Lavande: 一样啊
<blueghost> calebot:) 我不就是追求如何 用一个 相反的 方式来发电吗
<Lavande> edison0354: 这不坑爹么……不让我装
<edison0354> Lavande: 我给你的就是chrome web store的链接啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 至多也就是搬运介质，如空气，水，各种降温介质所付出的功。。。。
<blueghost> calebot:) 追求 大了去了
<edison0354> Lavande: ……版本？
<Lavande> edison0354: 我刚刚在chromium的应用里面搜了一下，也有这玩意儿，同样不能装……
<calebot> blueghost: 先把初中物理复读了再来追求
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是我说的， 是我 理解 eagleqing 的， 可能我理解错了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那是一个工程上的概念。。。。为了降低某物体的温度采取人工手段，所付出的功。。。
<Lavande> edison0354: 11.0.696.57 (82915) Ubuntu 11.04
<gzanan> 这是水群？
<calebot> gzanan: 是
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求你所谓的御姐
<lemonhall> edison0354: 对我来说是妹子
<calebot> eagleqing: gentoo?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是啊， 这人工手段付出的功， 是不是 比发热 付出 的功 大， 而至于 用 降温的方式来发电 不可行
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<gzanan> 请教怎么对某个人说话 譬如 calebot	gzanan:
<edison0354> Lavande: 好低的版本号……
<Lavande> edison0354: 汗。。。
<gzanan> 要自己打这个人的名字吗
<edison0354> Lavande: 我都13了……
<blueghost> gzanan:) 你不想水， 你就提出一个更有意义的话题啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不一定，取决于该物体的热传导率。。
<eagleqing> blueghost: 其实  现在完全没必要 考虑新的发电方式   现在应该考虑提升材料水平 提高 核电站的效率
<edison0354> lemonhall: 表示我是学传热的
<eagleqing> calebot: 不是  11.04
<blueghost> gzanan:) 让我们 跟着你的话题来讨论
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧，给大叔解释一下吧。。。。
<calebot> eagleqing: 有 sdk 的
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 我对这个 感觉好奇， 所以想知道多点。 我的知识不够
<eagleqing> calebot: 没招到
<lemonhall> edison0354: 继续求妹子
<gzanan> 你是怎么设置对我说话的 要把id打上吗
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 哦
<Lavande> edison0354: 我很少用的……主要是FF
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都不知道他在说啥，动画ing，没时间
<edison0354> Lavande: 不用FF……
<eagleqing> blueghost: 恩  我只是觉得 现在中国缺少的是 材料人才
<edison0354> Lavande: FF应该也有这个extended的
<edison0354> Lavande: extension……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哈哈哈哈，我在准备滚床单
<edison0354> lemonhall: 病治好了没？
<calebot> lemonhall: 宰予昼寝
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没。。。
<Lavande> edison0354: 哈哈！我怎么没想到
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 我是大叔了， 再多好奇，也没用了。再说，我只限于好奇， 不打算钻进去
<lemonhall> edison0354: 带病上岗
<calebot> eagleqing: http://blog.qt.nokia.com/2011/05/04/qt-sdk-1-1-and-qt-4-7-3-libraries-released-qt-developer-days-munich-announced/ # 前两天的大消息
<eagleqing> blueghost: 我们国家的 发动机  包括 国防 和 商业的 发动机都卡在了材料这块了  别人更本不用打入你军队 看你一年买多少发动机就知道你什么什么型号的战斗机有多少
<blueghost> eagleqing:)
<eagleqing> calebot: 谢谢 我看看哈
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 继续求妹子
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 材料取决于什么。
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<eagleqing> blueghost: 物理和化学 去研究物质的属性 做各种搭配
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 物质的基础是什么。 是不是受限于地球上已有的 元素。 还是科学能 产生任何 的物质
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的语言。
<palomino|working> 炼金
<calebot> 炼金术++
<lemonhall> 炼金术+1
<eagleqing> blueghost: 并不是产生新元素什么的  是合理利用现有材料 构造适合的东西 比如 仿生材料
<lemonhall> 人类古老的梦想啊
<calebot> 一为全, 全为一
<moriramar> calebot: 呃，都扯上炼金了？
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 宇宙中是否存在与地球完全不一样的物质。
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的语言。
<calebot> moriramar: ACG 在这很有市场的
<eagleqing> blueghost: 不知```
<lemonhall> 我估计古代的话，我会成为一个房中术专家啊。。。。。
<lemonhall> 然后死于非命
<eagleqing> lemonhall: 唉  说明你不行啊  ^_^
<moriramar> calebot: 是吗？帮我介绍下？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有时我的话题收不回来， 越扯越远
<calebot> lemonhall: 就你这ㄚ的还专家, 身子被掏空了都
<moriramar> calebot: 我看A很多的。CG就不多了……
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的语言。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你好 qml 吗
<moriramar> lemonhall: 就你这还专家呢，先成为人生赢家再說吧。
<lemonhall> calebot: 专家是干吗，采阴补阳？
<calebot> lemonhall: 房中术专家讲究的是百御不洩
<edison0354> moriramar: 人参淫家
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<lemonhall> calebot: 哈哈哈哈哈
<Lavande> edison0354: 装上了……貌似不会用
<moriramar> edison0354: 一样一样。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有你在， 总扯到房中术。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你好 qml 吗
<blueghost> 谁号 qml 的
<lemonhall> calebot: 骑一百个妹子。。不射啊。。。
<moriramar> blueghost: 就和有你在总少不了政治一样。
<calebot> moriramar: AC 是一家嘛
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<edison0354> Lavande: 自动的，打开京东啊，卓越啊，淘宝啊就会在下面自动出来一个banner
<calebot> moriramar: 这年头很多 G 也都改编 AC 了
<blueghost> moriramar:) 你号 qml 吗
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<edison0354> calebot: 天下基友是一家……
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的语言。
<moriramar> calebot: 是呀。对了，看了一圈，好像没有人鸟什么GPL3吗？
<gzanan> 2.6.39有人刷了吗
<calebot> moriramar: 很多啊
<gzanan> vmware-tools装不上啊
<moriramar> calebot: 更不要说LGPL3了。好像就OpenOffice转了吧。
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的语言。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 天下基友是一家，edsion我们都爱他
<moriramar> gzanan: 你真蛋疼，都39了……
<blueghost> moriramar:) 我转了
<blueghost> 我正做一个项目， 打算用 qml 做 扩展的语言。
<moriramar> blueghost: LGPL3?
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<blueghost> gpl3
<moriramar> blueghost: ……哦。
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 有兴趣的
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<moriramar> blueghost: 哈哈哈哈。
<moriramar> calebot: 话说AC改G的多不多呀？
<Lavande> edison0354: 杯具啊，没有
 * lemonhall 终于被封了
<calebot> moriramar: gpl2 -> gpl3 不是想转就能转的
<calebot> moriramar: 要看 copyright holders 是不是全同意
<moriramar> calebot: 我记得是要所有的版权人同意吧？或者补丁就写着GPL2+才行吧？
<calebot> moriramar: 是啊
<moriramar> calebot: 感觉RMS老人家越来越寂寞了呢。
 * calebot 手上的 project 就是 GPL2 only
<calebot> RMS 太偏激了
 * calebot 支持 RMS
<calebot> 择善固执++
<moriramar> calebot: 就是有新项目还改GPLv3？
<cfy> lemonhall: 看过三体的都知道.哈哈.
<cfy> edison0354: 囧
<calebot> moriramar: 有啊, 也有旧项目上 GPL3
<calebot> moriramar: 都影响到一些 distro 了
<cfy> lemonhall: 现在觉得科幻小说包含有限的科学知识.....
<moriramar> calebot: ……
<lemonhall> cfy: 三体这就算结束了是吧？
<calebot> moriramar: 因为有的库和 GPL3 不兼容, 所以 binary based distro 不能 link GPL3
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 感兴趣的，我在招人
<cfy> lemonhall: 估计结束了.
<calebot> moriramar: source based 没人管
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我在招人
<moriramar> calebot: 呃……悲劇呀。
<happyaron> calebot: 似乎Debian不管这事。
<lemonhall> cfy: 大学毕业开始看。。。工作好几年了才结束
<calebot> happyaron: 有管啊
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 感兴趣的，我在招人
<happyaron> calebot: gpl v2 v3也管吗？
<calebot> happyaron: 看过一个 debian bug 就是因为 GPL3 所以 link 就旧库
<happyaron> 我记得就注意了SSL
<happyaron> o
<calebot> happyaron: 哪个包我忘了
<blueghost> 刚才谁说编译 qt 的？
<cfy> lemonhall: 你刚毕业阿...我也才高二看的....
<blueghost> 刚才谁说编译 qt 的？
<blueghost> 对 qml 是否感兴趣
<blueghost> 刚才谁说编译 qt 的？
<blueghost> 对 qml 是否感兴趣
<calebot> happyaron: machine readable debian/copyright 就是为了方便查这些啊
<calebot> happyaron: 比如之前的 glibc sun/oracle license 问题
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 你是在 编译 qt???
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 你对 qt 感兴趣？
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 那 qml 呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果我找 鸭子， 肯定会招到
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果我招 鸭子， 肯定会招到
<happyaron> calebot: see
 * lemonhall 大叔，你寂寞了
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 是你在 编译 qt???
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 你对 qt 感兴趣？
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 那 qml 呢
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 我的项目想弄 基于 qml 的扩展
<moriramar> calebot: 话说我认识到一个活跃的maillist真是没用，這都很早的消息了，结果今天在清理邮件的时候找到了……
<lemonhall> cfy: 你真年轻
<calebot> happyaron: readline6 <- gpl3
<calebot> happyaron: 导致一堆包不能 link readline6
<blueghost> 项目招人拉
<blueghost> 项目招人拉
<calebot> happyaron: 要改 link libreadline-gplv2-dev
 * blueghost 项目招人啦
 * blueghost 在 irc 所有墙壁 贴上 小广告 “项目招人啦， 不来也看看”
<happyaron> calebot: 原来如此。。。
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<metbsd> 哪里有墙壁
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<blueghost> 这里每一个人对 qml 感兴趣的吗
<edison0354> happyaron: 看到邮件没？
<cfy> edison0354: 没啥....
<happyaron> edison0354: 还没看邮件，马上
<moriramar> metbsd: 到处都有。
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，不着急，就让你们看看哪里还不行……
<blueghost> 知道 哪里有 qt 的中文频道
<blueghost> 我去那贴广告
<lemonhall> edison0354: G8也很不错
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是还有有些小卡
<calebot> moriramar: 啥消息?
<calebot> mailing list 太多容易看漏
<moriramar> calebot: 嗯。
<moriramar> calebot: 我是最后都没有看的欲望了。
<calebot> DD 们也是常看漏, 他们工作量大
<h_> is anyone here?
<moriramar> calebot: 现在只留了个 haskell-cafe，其它目前全退了。
<happyaron> calebot: ftp-master 很爽啊。
 * calebot 只看感兴趣的 topic
<moriramar> h_: a lot are here.
<happyaron> calebot: 天天对着各种伤害脑细胞的license
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求G8
<calebot> happyaron: 是啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<moriramar> happyaron: 全BSD算了……
 * calebot is GPL 党人
<moriramar> happyaron: 哦对了，BSD不解决专利问题，那就Apache或者AFL吧……
<lemonhall> moriramar: 全部开放领域最好
<calebot> lemonhall: 有些 国家/地区 不承认 public domain
<moriramar> lemonhall: PD吗？也不错呀。
<calebot> 软件专利--
<happyaron> calebot: MIT
<moriramar> calebot: 专利--
<lemonhall> calebot: 自动转换成有专利？
<lemonhall> calebot: 那敢情好
<moriramar> happyaron: "Just do what the fuck you want" license
<happyaron> heh
<moriramar> WTFPL ，好协议呀……
<calebot> lemonhall: 有些 国家/地区 不承认 copyright 放弃
<calebot> lemonhall: 不能放弃此权利
<calebot> lemonhall: 所以没有 public domain
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么我的系统在开机的时候输入密码前会出现外观首选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329655&p=2310895#p2310895 刚装完系统没有事，自从自己配置了以后，compiz的效果老导致窗口的最小化最大化关闭按钮那栏消失，我就卸载了以后，不知道什么原因就出现了开机会出现外观首选项。 有没有解决办法， ...
<happyaron> calebot: 那就BSD 1 clause + PD 双许可？
<calebot> The WTFPL is useful for software authors who would wish to release their software to the public domain, except that many countries do not legally recognize the ability to release a work directly into the public domain - for example, all European countries.
<lemonhall> calebot: 那就只能用GPL这类东西了
<calebot> 人类真蛋疼
<calebot> 三体人++
<lemonhall> ..............
<lemonhall> calebot:  你这个人类的叛徒！！
<lemonhall> calebot: 原来你是降临派
<hiapk> hey there
<jyf1987> calebot: 三体人几个蛋？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<Lavande> edison0354: 哈哈，貌似有用了
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<hiapk> somebody here?
<Lavande> edison0354: 就在卓越上，最便宜的
<edison0354> Lavande: 恩
<hiapk> anybody noticed me?
<calebot> 人类的沟通方式相当低效啊
<calebot> 比 udp 还差
<roylez> cal~eb~ot
<calebot> 还常常传错
<calebot> 能建立现代文明真是奇迹
<hiapk> hi there
<hiapk> female  17
<moriramar> hiapk: ...
 * edison0354 大家快出来啊～～～有MM自曝年龄啦～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<hiapk> ...
<MeaCulpa> 卖肉的？
<lemonhall> hiapk: 你好17岁的MM~~~
<hiapk> be calm plz
<lemonhall> edison0354: 17岁滚床单有些太残忍了。。。我退避
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你都没摸过一把 怎么确定TA说的是真的？
<moriramar> lemonhall:  你都做过了，装什么装。
<hiapk> you all horny?
<moriramar> hiapk: 没有，就那个 lemonhall，就他最那个。
<hiapk> no you cant
<moriramar> happyaron: BSD 1-clause 是什么？
<roylez> lemonhall: 算了吧，公的
<moriramar> happyaron: 是這个吗？ http://urchin.earth.li/~twic/The_Amazing_Disappearing_BSD_License.html
<hiapk> lets play a game i ask question
<lemonhall> roylez: 哈哈哈哈哈，主席火眼金睛~~
<hiapk> so you  had  something for supper yet?
<moriramar> hiapk: 這是和哪个恐怖片里学的？
<lemonhall> calebot: 反正我当时看懂了GPL之后的结论就是，这根本就是一个用否定之否定来搅局的协议
<blueghost> 谁对 qml 感兴趣的，我在招人
<lemonhall> calebot: 用copyright来反对copyright的东西
<hiapk> relax.answer me
<Stifler> me against
<calebot> lemonhall: 很成功啊
<moriramar> hiapk: yes.
<hiapk> :-) what thing?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你喜欢UNITY那个默认隐藏的scollbar吗？
<moriramar> hiapk: rice, mushroom, chicken soup, etc.
<moriramar> edison0354: 那东西太操蛋了。
<edison0354> moriramar: +1
<hiapk> well dont want supper anymore?
<jyf1987> gnome shell 在1004上可以单独装不
<OT_iux> TIPS: 本机器人为测试网络稳定性所用，30%代码为二十万只猴子随意敲打键盘后随机产生的，70%代码由Oicebot人工智能自动生成的。机器人发出的字符串为汉字随意组合而成，不代表作者观点，谢绝跨省。
<moriramar> hiapk: yes?
<calebot> OT_iux++
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 以后盗版的文件都可以用这个声明
<moriramar> OT_iux: 你成机器人了？
<blueghost> ubuntu 11.04 有没有 gnome3 安装了
<palomino|working> 他人机合体 , moriramar
<blueghost> ubuntu 11.04 有没有 gnome3 安装了
<OT_iux> jyf1987, calebot, moriramar: 我只是贴Oicebot的TIPS
<moriramar> palomino|working: 你吓死我了。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 喜欢。。。MAC不是这样的？
<OT_iux> palomino|working: 你才是人机合体
<palomino|working> =_= , OT_iux
<hiapk> wanna something.... hmmm?
<palomino|working> 我纯人
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马....
<OT_iux> 你才不是人
<OT_iux> 你是马
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<OT_iux> 而且是騳
<lemonhall> ...................
 * palomino|working 斩杀ot
 * OT_iux 死掉了。
 * lemonhall 复活 OT_iux
<moriramar> hiapk: although i found having supper very energy-costing, i love its taste at times and it is necessary..
<calebot> 人鸡合体
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 你是呆子
 * OT_iux 跳起来
 * moriramar 反制 lemonhall
 * lemonhall 吟唱安魂曲
<roylez> palomino|working 获得了经验值， OT_iux 损失了经验值
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我觉得那个好垃圾啊……
 * moriramar 对 lemonhall 施放变形术。
<blueghost> OT_iux++ 一种新语言？？？
<blueghost> ubuntu 11.04 有没有 gnome3 安装了
<hiapk> you have 4 meals a day?
 * lemonhall 变成了小绵羊
<moriramar> blueghost: no
<moriramar> hiapk: why 4?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 因为在一般情况下你是看不到页面有多长的……而且也买你位置也看不到……
 * lemonhall 咩~~~
<OT_iux> @@
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<hiapk> haha you got over weight
<hiapk> i think
 * moriramar 对 lemonhall 施法炎爆术。
<moriramar> hiapk: 174cm 60kg?
<edison0354> hiapk: 干嘛一天吃4顿饭……不怕胖啊……
<edison0354> moriramar: 我晕，你好瘦……
 * calebot 掷色子
<hiapk> your girl  XD
<moriramar> edison0354: 就這我肚子已经起来了，我很难受的说。
<edison0354> moriramar: 我也在减肚子……
<moriramar> ...
<hiapk> you REALLY A GIRL?
<edison0354> moriramar: 咱俩差不多，我比你稍重一点点
<forensic> 174,60kg，稍微偏瘦
<edison0354> moriramar: 你女的？
<moriramar> edison0354: male
<edison0354> moriramar: 吓死我了……
<hiapk> well thats not important
<edison0354> moriramar: 求减肚子的方法……
<crose> 问个问题
<moriramar> edison0354: 仰卧起坐 不暴食 多拉肚子。
<edison0354> moriramar: 最后一点……
<hiapk> 50/D how about that
<moriramar> edison0354: 吃梨。
<moriramar> edison0354: 睡覺不盖被子。
<moriramar> edison0354: 都不错。
<crose> 我用transmission下bt结果发现实际走的流量比下载的速度要高20kb/s左右，为什么呢？
<happyaron> edison0354: 看了，非常好，谢谢哈！
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，谢啥……
<happyaron> moriramar: 看wikipedia吧，没时间。。。
<jyf1987> lhttp://wowubuntu.com/upc.html  看这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: 大小如 U 盘的电脑 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<moriramar> crose: 总有其它数据包吧？比如请求 peer 什么的。
<calebot> crose: peer 的流量问题
<crose> moriramar: 是peer么?
<calebot> crose: 表示你是个好 bt 用户
<calebot> bt 不流种, 菊花万人捅
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<calebot> bt 不留种, 菊花万人捅
<crose> 一共才1M的小水管占掉六分之一:P
<jiero> crose: 自愿的
<calebot> bt 不上传, 菊花万人玩
<crose> calebot: ……
<calebot> crose: 好 bt 用户不用担心
<moriramar> calebot: 這年头都玩這个吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你都把东西抄送给 tualatrix了啊……那神人……囧……
<crose> calebot: 呵呵
<moriramar> calebot: 什么剧透一时爽，全家火葬场什么的……
<moriramar> edison0354: tx同学不是出去玩才回吗？
<edison0354> moriramar: 删，爽，全，场
<edison0354> moriramar: 恩
<calebot> 推书不给门, 菊花过游轮
<moriramar> calebot: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 他是活动组织人
<crose> calebot: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> edison0354: 那个列表就是所有组织活动的人。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，北京的算 freeflying组织的？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不啊。
<happyaron> edison0354: 他是礼品提供人，哈哈。
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧，http://cn.engadget.com/2011/05/06/intel-will-mass-produce-22nm-3d-transistors-for-all-future-cpus/，这神马东西啊……
<calebot> edison0354: 现有 transistors 都是 2d 啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 呵呵  你是菊花党呢
<calebot> edison0354: 3d + 22nm
<edison0354> calebot: 不懂，完全不懂
<if_else_> 各位兄台，在shell 中 $! 表示上一条命令的最后一个参数，但是在 脚步中，作用又不同了。这是两个不同变量吧
<if_else_> 第一种是什么变量？谢谢
<calebot> edison0354: IC 线路都是平面
<calebot> edison0354: 现在加上立面了
<eagleqing> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXrender
<calebot> edison0354: 只是省空间
<eagleqing> 安装QT过程中  出现这个错误  谁知道怎么解决？
<eagleqing> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXrender
<edison0354> calebot: 汗！是竖着排？以前只是平面多层啊
<calebot> edison0354: 没啥特别的
<edison0354> eagleqing: sudo ldconfig试试
<calebot> edison0354: 就是这样
<eagleqing> edison0354: 哦 谢谢
<edison0354> eagleqing: 仅仅是试试啊……
<eagleqing> edison0354: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: calebot 你竟然是个台湾人
<moriramar> lemonhall: 那你和 edison0354 说什么？
<eagleqing> edison0354: 试完了，  不行
 * calebot 努力学习普通话
<moriramar> lemonhall: 而且那不是显然的吗？
<edison0354> calebot: 你台湾的？！！！
<edison0354> moriramar: 我也不知道
<moriramar> edison0354: ……又一位上钩的……
<edison0354> eagleqing: 额，那不知道了……
<edison0354> moriramar: ？
<eagleqing> edison0354: 哦  还是谢谢了
<calebot> edison0354: 是啊
<edison0354> moriramar: 为啥显然？
<moriramar> eagleqing: Xrender 我记得是 Xrenderproto-dev 那的吧？
<moriramar> edison0354: 好吧，不显然，一目了然……
<edison0354> moriramar: 求解释……
<eagleqing> sudo apt-get Xrenderproto-dev install?
<moriramar> edison0354: 不解释。
<calebot> eagleqing: libxrender-dev
<eagleqing> moriramar: 是这样吗？sudo apt-get Xrenderproto-dev install?
<moriramar> eagleqing: install xrenderproto-dev。不过我记的不是太清楚了。等下。
<if_else_> 各位 irssi 中如何切换到另一台 irc 服务器
<eagleqing> moriramar: calebot哦  谢谢2位
<moriramar> eagleqing: 参考 calebot 的命令。
<moriramar> if_else_: /connect irc.ourirc.com 這様？
<Stifler> o~o~o~
<eagleqing> moriramar: 哦 谢谢了
<oinil> 星期五阿星期五
<if_else_> moriramar: 我默认登录两台 irc 服务，的以前使用 Ctrl - x切换，但是快捷键冲突，不能切换了
<oinil> 不工作阿不工作
<Stifler> oinil: ...
<moriramar> oinil: 那去死
<if_else_> moriramar: 不是第一连接，谢谢
<oinil> .....
<moriramar> if_else_: 那我不知道了，不好意思。
<calebot> oinil: 不给薪啊不给薪
<moriramar> calebot: ++
<oinil> calebot: 要加薪。
<eagleqing> moriramar: calebot  谢谢了 哈  应该能行了  正在继续编译
<zhangkaixuan> GNOME 3 常用相关技巧 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-3-cheatsheet/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 常用相关技巧 : OSMSG
<mike-w> 怎么禁用触摸板？
<moriramar> oinil: 要贬值呀要贬值。
<moriramar> mike-w: 在鼠标属性里设置吧？
<Stifler> 周末泡美眉打2折
<edison0354> mike-w: 去看arch的wiki
<mike-w> 不好使阿...
<mike-w> 以前用过一句命令就禁用了
<mike-w> 好像是ps......
<edison0354> mike-w: synclient
<mike-w> 这个装不上
<mike-w> 试过
<yuhuayang> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang, 好  ㍨ 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啊
<edison0354>  lemonhall？
<lemonhall> edison0354: WEBQQ的ADOBE AIR版本。。还真强大。。我正在下载。。
<Stifler> lemonhall: 新出来的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 囧，有人做这个啊……
<Stifler> lemonhall: 求地址
<lemonhall> Stifler: 官方的
<yuhuayang> 还是pidgin的libqq插件好用。
 * lemonhall chrome://downloads/home/lemonhall/%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD/WebQQ.air
<metbsd> 屁精的libqq看不到图片的
 * lemonhall http://dl_dir.qq.com/qqfile/web/webqq/WebQQ.air
 * lemonhall http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/2.6/adobeair.deb
<Stifler> lemonhall: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 腾讯自己做的。。我正在下ADOBE AIR~~
<Stifler> tencent 太有才了
<star0119> empathy为什么没有QQ协议
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://code.bulix.org/vrivsa-79821 帮我看看
<yuhuayang> adobe air 蛋疼。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 问 happyaron
<yuhuayang> pidgin最好，轻量级。
<blueghost> happyaron:) http://code.bulix.org/vrivsa-79821 这啥意思
<if_else_> 各位，如何让 screen 不截获快捷键？谢谢
<crose> lemonhall: 源里不是有air么
<eagleqing> if_else_: keyboard里面有相应的设置
<lemonhall> crose: 不知道。。。。。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) http://code.bulix.org/vrivsa-79821 这啥意思
<jiero> 腾讯雇员非常熟悉FLASH
<crose> lemonhall: 第三方partner源里有
<if_else_> eagleqing: 我把 irssi Ctrl-x 切换server 快捷键绑定到 screen 了！不能切换 server 了
<if_else_> eagleqing: screen 的 ctrl-x 对应那条命令又不知道啊阿
<blueghost> happyaron:) http://code.bulix.org/vrivsa-79821 这啥意思
<if_else_> eagleqing: irssi 的 ctrl-x 对应那条命令又不知道啊阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 疼逊自己做的啊……
<lemonhall> crose: 下的比较新
<lemonhall> crose: 试试再说
<eagleqing> if_else_:  我看看  我只知道  keyboard layout那里可以设置一些系统相应设置的
<crose> lemonhall: 额……
<if_else_> eagleqing: screen 中又不知道哪个快捷键，不截获快捷键啊阿
<if_else_> 悲剧啊阿阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 话说adobe air到底是个啥东西？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 自己去搜
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求指教
<calebot> edison0354: flash runtime
<eagleqing> if_else_: 不知道了 我只知道我的 ctrl alt backspace就是在那里调的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 再请教
<calebot> edison0354: 想成 java 一類的就行
<edison0354> calebot: 额
<mike-w> disable touchpad by sudo modprobe -r psmouse...
<if_else_> eagleqing: 谢谢，我终于找到，irssi C-x 对应的快捷键了，/server name 啊阿阿，god
<eagleqing> if_else_: :-)
<lemonhall> 好囧啊。。。。
<calebot> edison0354: adobe air 就是搞跨平台网络软件的
<lemonhall> 半天链接不上啊
<edison0354> calebot: 哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 报应
<calebot> eagleqing: write once, run everywhere
<lemonhall> 一直停留在STARTING
<lemonhall> edison0354: 报你妹
<Stifler> 哈哈
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为啥是报应？
<calebot> java 表示这个梦想尚未实现
<eagleqing> calebot: 啥？
<calebot> edison0354: write once, run everywhere
<calebot> eagleqing: 传错人了(羞)
<eagleqing> :-)
<if_else> 各位 irc.oftc.net 连不上了
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道
<if_else> 你们可以连上了
<if_else> 还是我这里网络的问题
<if_else> 不会是GFW吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 2011年八月，Android应用商店数目上将超过iOS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329667&p=2310986#p2310986 'Android To Surpass iOS App Store in Size by August 2011' 2011年八月，Android应用商店数目上将超过iOS posted by Thom Holwerda on Thu 5th May 2011 22:34 UTC 发表于：2011年5月6日 北京时间06:34 "There's no doubt Android Market will at some point offer more ...
<moriramar> if_else: dunno
<moriramar> if_else: 可能是你人品，再多试试吧。
<moriramar> if_else: 我這可以上 www.oftc.net ，irc 没试。
<yuhuayang> www.oftc.net 我也能连上去
<Stifler> air版QQ贼难用阿
<yuhuayang> 真的很难用吗？
<star0119> 我的empathy只有一个jabber...
<star0119> 没有QQ什么的
<jiero> 对啊。
<jiero> 应该还有IRC吧。
<oinil> 据说整个华东地区电信都出问题了？
<jiero> 捐款。
<star0119> jiero: 没有啊，只有这一个，今天刚装好的系统
<oinil> 我这里全面瘫痪阿
<star0119> jiero: 你的有几个啊
<oinil> 国外都上不了了。
<jiero> star0119: 我就不知道了。我好久没装Ubuntu了。
<star0119> jiero: 哦
<moriramar> star0119: 我這Ubuntu11.04和Ubuntu 10.10 都正常，有QQ。
<star0119> morI
<moriramar> star0119: ?
<star0119> moriramar: 刚装完就有嘛
<moriramar> star0119: 是的。
<moriramar> star0119: 不行更新下吧。
<star0119> moriramar:哦，我的不知道为什么只有这一个
<star0119> moriramar: 哦
<Stifler> AIR版老崩溃....~
<jojol> air qq其实也不行
<jojol> 看不到好友，P用
<fairywell> 播放mp3现在哪个好？有支持lyric的吗？
<moriramar> fairywell: 我表示你就用 rhythmbox 吧。
<moriramar> fairywell: 這种东西真是用的人多就用那个，没有的功能一会就有了。
<yuhuayang> ubuntu11.04自带的那个播放器如何？
 * edison0354 rhythmbox++
<fairywell> 有哪个的歌词做的比较好的吗？
<fairywell> 看来还是没有吧。。  我用 amarok 多一些
<fairywell> 放视频呢，是否还是 smplayer 比较流行？
<yuhuayang> smplayer或者VLC
<fairywell> 谢谢 kaffine 那个怎么样？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 在用g3的童鞋进来下，求此包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329679&p=2311088#p2311088 如果你没有 pacman -Sc 之类的，应该还有这个包，gnome-shell 3.0.0.2 x86_64，只有这个版的包程序图标是正常的，没有重复的，受不了这个重复图标了，越升级，重复图标越多 邮箱 seele2011@163.com ,无限感谢！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表 ...
<yuhuayang> 有用webqq增强版的吗？
<wujie> air
<wujie> 太卡了
<yuhuayang> 真是烂透了，显示完全不正常。
<zhangkaixuan> fvmm的主题实在是太漂亮了。。。。
<yuhuayang> fvwm吧？
<zhangkaixuan> 恩 说错了
<wujie> fvmm？
<yuhuayang> 目前还是觉得KDE漂亮。等ubuntu12.04用下gnome3
<wujie> 是什么？
<touparx> 神马主题？
<yuhuayang> fvwm是一种桌面环境。和gnome,kde一样。
<touparx> fvwm-crystal?
<yuhuayang> 错了，应该是窗口管理器。
<zhangkaixuan> 很是怀疑ubuntu以后会不会使用fvwm代替unity
<yuhuayang> 相当于compiz。openbox。
<ifounder> 这是没有声音的吗？
<touparx> zhangkaixuan< fvwm太古老了，跟 unity差了好几代
<touparx> 还代替什么
<jojol> 其实还是awesome比较cool
<zhangkaixuan> 可自定义度很高 资源占用极少 效果及其绚丽。。。。
<wujie> 11.04太搓
<RavenChan> touparx, u r wrong
<cindy> Error during phase build of evolution-data-server ; 我现在在ubuntu10.04上安装gnome3， 遇到这个错误
<cindy> 怎么办
<cindy> ～～
<yulane> 请教大家一个问题  为什么 别人用IRC传文件给我总是失败呢 我能传给别人？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<edison0354> yulane: 内网没端口吧
<yulane> 麻烦知道的解释下 谢谢！
<maucat> 我也想知道这个问题
<maucat> 从来没有用irc传文件成功过
<mike-w> 有acmer吗？
<eagleqing> edison0354: 什么内网没端口？ 如何修复啊？
<edison0354> eagleqing: 听说IRC传文件必须有端口的
<mike-w> any acmer???
<eagleqing> edison0354: 那如何设置啊  必须我们手动设置？  他传给我 就行 我传给他 传不了
<edison0354> eagleqing: 手动设，把端口映射给你机器就行了
<cindy> test
<^k^> cindy, ....  ㍪ 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 必须有端口么？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那我在路由器后面。。。。。。所以你给我传从来没成功过啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 其实我也在路由后面……
 * lemonhall NAT真讨厌！！！！！！！！IPV6万岁！！！！！！！！！1
<cindy> test
<^k^> cindy, ....  ㍪ 
<ifounder> irc支持语音吗？用的是xchat
<yuhuayang> 不支持吧
<ifounder> 第一次用，呼呼
<ifounder> 哦
<yuhuayang> 纯文字聊天
<cindy> irc木有那么强大的服务器
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<apple67> test
<^k^> apple67, ....  ㍪ 
<ifounder> 晚上再来，先吃饭去了，拜拜
<touparx> RavenChan< why wrong?
<RavenChan> touparx, fvwm很强的 >.<
<touparx> RavenChan< 是很强，不过用的人越来越少了
<touparx> RavenChan< 你还在用fvwm？感觉配制起来太复杂了
<RavenChan> touparx, 我没用..
<hoxily1> hoxily: 我在机房
<yuhuayang> 公司服务器机房吗？
<tonghuix> 看来大家还没回家呢吧
<yuhuayang> 在家宅着呢
<tonghuix> 玩ubuntu 11.04了么
<yuhuayang> 用kubuntu 11.04
<tonghuix> 我发现喜欢KDE的人真多
<yuhuayang> KDE华丽，自带的一些软件也蛮好用。
<microcai> KDE 启动速度不敢恭维
<microcai> 你一个 KDE ， 整个的跟 OS 似的。开机启动一堆服务
<yuhuayang> 还好啦！我电脑从按下电源键，倒进入桌面，不超过一分钟。
<microcai> OS 启动已经够慢了，摆脱你KDE就不要再添乱了
<touparx> 华丽当然占资源了
<microcai> yuhuayang: 我的 30s
<tonghuix> 一分钟已经很长了
<microcai> yuhuayang: BIOS 10s ，系统 20s
<yuhuayang> 我电脑配置低了。没办法。
<tonghuix> 那就别玩KDE了。。。KDE是给发烧级电脑准备的
<microcai> yuhuayang: 哦，我的 ARM 开发板配置更地，启动也不需要 30s
<tonghuix> 嵌入式设备内核经过了裁剪，启动速度本来就快，而且ARM架构是RISC指令集，本来就先天快
<yuhuayang> 现在关闭一些很耗资源的特效，运行速度还是很流畅的。
<microcai> touparx:  ... 开机到启动 init 要 15s ....
<tonghuix> 关闭特效。。。KDE就没啥意思了
<microcai> touparx:  主要是挂载  yaffs2 很费时间
<tonghuix> microcai: 对！如果用cramfs就快多了
<yuhuayang> 关闭了半透明。模糊。锐化。
<microcai> tonghuix:  64M 的 arm ， 貌似也跑不起  RH 7 啊！ 而 RH7 的时候，电脑内存还没有 64M !
<touparx> microcai< yaffs2是什么？
<imadper> Metacity是ubuntu的自带wm吧?
<microcai> touparx:  NAND 专用的 FS
<imadper> touparx: 关键是arm用的哈佛架构,先天快很多
<touparx> microcai< 哦，涨见识了
<microcai> imadper:  300Mhz 的 arm 没有 100Mhz 的奔腾3快！！！
<edison0354> imadper: metacity是GNOME默认的
<tonghuix> imadper: 纠正一下，ARM7之前还都是冯诺依慢架构，从ARM9开始才改成哈佛结构的
<eagleqing> ubuntu 自带的那个视频播放器被我给卸了
<microcai> 哈佛结构其实很失败
<imadper> microcai: 看tdp
<imadper> edison0354: thx`
<tonghuix> microcai: 为啥失败？
<microcai> 640k 内存的  386 电脑都比 ARM 强大
<microcai> arm 在系统设计上有先天缺陷
<tonghuix> microcai: 不能光看CPU，还有其他东西要关注呢
<tonghuix> arm cortex 系列还不撮
<microcai> arm 要不是有 Linux 在，早几百年死哪里去都不知道了
<cfy> happyaron: 你要以后po2db跑在服务器上?
<microcai> 话说，除了 Sun 和 IBM 搞的 CPU , 别的都指望 Linux 才能生存
<microcai> 哦，还有除了 x86
<cfy> happyaron: sbcl需要60MB....
<microcai> 没有 Linux , arm , mips , 都可以去死了。 没有 OS 的CPU 有存在意义么？
<yuhuayang> 至少现在ARM架构在手机界还是蛮受欢迎的。
<microcai> 那也是因为有 android !
<tonghuix> 有。。。单片机加了OS反而慢，降低实时性
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/142039.htm
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，以后确实打算跑在服务器上
<happyaron> cfy: 而且还不是我能直接管理的服务器。。。
<tonghuix> 玩单片机的一般不愿意用操作系统，搞个实时的RTOS就到头了
<happyaron> tonghuix: 呃
<cfy> happyaron: 那有点麻烦了.
<happyaron> tonghuix: 我觉得还是通用机对我比较方便。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过也没关系.是sqlite.可以在另外的服务器上生成,然后传过去么?
<tonghuix> 通用机和嵌入式的应用领域不一样，个取所需，萝卜白菜帮子各有索爱
<happyaron> cfy: 可能不行
<cfy> happyaron: 哦......
<eagleqing> 感觉ibus这个输入法不是很稳定啊
<eagleqing> 经常可选条  被掩盖或隐藏
<yuhuayang> 换fcitx
<tonghuix> ibus我觉得是我最喜欢的输入法了。。。如果能和google输入法结合一下更好
<yuhuayang> 我系统装ibus，用不了。
<eagleqing> 貌似  fcitx只能手动切换  不能快捷切换 不想装之
<yuhuayang> 只好用fcitx
<eagleqing> tonghuix: google输入法  如何安装？
<yuhuayang> 切换什么？输入法引擎切换？
<happyaron> tonghuix: fcitx 4.1 之后会开发androidpinyin为核心的插件。
<yuhuayang> fcitx4.1啥时候来呢？
<eagleqing> yuhuayang: 不是引擎切换  只是 输入法之间切换
<yuhuayang> 拼音，双拼，五笔之间切换？
<eagleqing> yuhuayang: 恩
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141997.htm
<happyaron> 有才啊。
<tonghuix> 现在是吃饭的高峰
<yuhuayang> 看了一下fcitx配置，确实不能快捷键切换输入法。
<molecule_> 谁说过 喜欢黑色主题的
<yuhuayang> 我没说过
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 是不是你说喜欢黑色主题吗
<happyaron> yuhuayang: https://www.csslayer.tk/wordpress/fcitx-dev/recent-fcitx-dev/
<yuhuayang> fcitx可以快捷键切换输入法的。CTRL+SHIFT+L
<tonghuix> 我刚发现，如果libreoffice升级以后全局菜单会失效，需要重新安装lo-menubar
<tonghuix> Unity啊。。。简直太二了
<eagleqing> yuhuayang: 八丈远
<yuhuayang> 看来fcitx4.1要等到明年了。
<lemonhall> molecule_: 啊
<lemonhall> molecule_: 你是？GNOME3主题制作者？
<lemonhall> molecule_: 是啊，我喜欢黑色
<eagleqing> 我喜欢透明浅蓝  郁闷
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 等等
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 给你 个截图
<molecule_> lemonhall:) http://imagebin.org/151995
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 喜欢不
<metbsd> 有没人玩过愤怒的小鸟
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 亲爱的 喜欢不
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 喜不喜欢
<yuhuayang> 愤怒的小鸟玩过，有些关卡很难通过
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 爱不爱
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 我的甜心， 好不好看
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 有好东西都不和你分享了
<lemonhall> molecule_: .............
<lemonhall> molecule_: = =我看看先
<molecule_> lemonhall:) ..............
<lemonhall> molecule_: 我是男人。。。。
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 我也是
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 掏出来看看？
<yuhuayang> ……
<lemonhall> molecule_: E17....
<molecule_> jyf1987:) 他的封怒小鸟???
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 好看不
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 额。。。你在看冰与火么？
<molecule_> jyf1987:) 掏你的 愤怒小鸟 看看
<lemonhall> molecule_: 你是谁啊。。。咋觉得像 blueghost .........啊。。不对，他在
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 他在？？？
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 他死了
<dreamysirc> s
<molecule_> blueghost:) ......
<lemonhall> molecule_: 好吧。。挺好看的
<molecule_> 谁知道怎么杀死 ghost
<dreamysirc> 自己google去
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 好了， 我吧 blueghost 打入十八层地狱了
<molecule_> 怎么他又来了
<molecule_> 好奇怪
<yuhuayang> 阴魂不散？
<molecule_> yuhuayang:) 他死了
<yuhuayang> 死了也可以原地复活嘛！
<molecule_> blueghost:) 你可以别进来了吗
<molecule_> yuhuayang:) 咋回事啊， 他从哪上的
<wegue> 同志们，今天遇到了一个问题，打开chromium后，chromium无响应
<dreamysirc> molecule_: 他有复活盾？
<dreamysirc> molecule_: 还是信春哥？
<yuhuayang> 可能信曾哥
<yuhuayang> <wegue> 同志们，今天遇到了一个问题，打开chromium后，chromium无响应
<yuhuayang> 在系统监视器里杀死chromium进程，重新开启。
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 曾哥是毁灭的  好不好~~~~
<wegue> 杀了，再开启后继续无响应
<wegue> 我怀疑是和一个插件不兼容导致的
<yuhuayang> 卸载,重装。
<yuhuayang> 记得删掉配置文件先
<wegue> 卸了，也用tweak清理了配置，不过似乎配置没有删干净
<yuhuayang> 配置文件手动删除家目录/.config/chromium  和/.chromium
<molecule_> dreamysirc:) 我就是 blueghost， 但我只有一个 xchat 在登录这里，  blueghost 不知道怎么回事。 blueghost 肯定是我，因为如果是另外一个人，而没有密码登录的画， 会被逼改名
<molecule_> dreamysirc:) 奇怪是奇怪这里
<yuhuayang> 这个真的奇怪了。
<dreamysirc> molecule_: 这很平常啊~~~~~
<dreamysirc> molecule_: 可以有密码么？
<yuhuayang> 可以注册的吧应该。
<dreamysirc> molecule_: 怎么注册？
<dreamysirc> molecule_: 我很少用irc的~~~~~
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 怎么注册？
<derek> hi all
<derek> i'm new here
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 求解释。
<^k^> derek, 好  ㍫ 
<derek> ......我忘了这里是中文的了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<derek> DHD
<derek> ？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<dreamysirc> 怎么注册irc？
<yuhuayang> derek: 我也不知道。正在谷歌。
<derek> 我也不知道怎么注册
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 感觉被玩了~~~~~
<derek> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<dreamysirc> 我谷歌老是被重置
<yuhuayang> 呵呵
<derek> 重置？
<hata> 必须的
<derek> 什么叫重置？
<dreamysirc> derek: 有事没事就上不了……
<derek> 哦   你是说被GFW
<derek> 我的也是
<dreamysirc> derek: 恩 你怎么解决问题的？
<derek> 没解决。。。。。。。
<dreamysirc> derek: ……
<derek> 这事不好解决的   伟大的 Party 不让你用你能怎么办
<yuhuayang> http://www.chatkey.com/help/irc_train.htm 这里有注册irc的说明，页面是gbk编码
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<derek> 对了  谁有 ubuntu 特效的视频？？  清楚点的
<derek> 我要办 release party
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 辛苦了
<derek> 11.04  的  特效不给力
<derek> 有木有啊
<derek> 谁有 ubuntu 特效的视频？？ ？
<DaBao> derek: 網上一搜就一堆
<dreamysirc> derek: 特效都不好玩了……
<derek> 都是在线的  啊    而且分辨率太低
<DaBao> Youtube上有高清的
<derek> 恩   但是可以用来吸引新人
<moriramar> derek: 你要什么的？
<derek> 视频文件
<derek> 清楚点的
<derek> Youtube 被墙了
<DaBao> 輕功
<yuhuayang_> 肉身翻墙吧
<derek> 呃。。。    校内的网络速度慢的超乎想想啊啊
<DaBao> 那就困難了
<derek> 对的啊
<derek> 我先在在看之前的 release party 的幻灯片
<derek> 有压力了 。。。。
<dreamysirc> derek: release party 是关于啥的 （party的？）
<yuhuayang_> ubuntu版本发布派对
<derek> 就是宣传ubuntu  让更多人了解这个系统
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang_: 额
<derek> 这个party搞得我很尴尬。。。。   我宿舍的都让我买吃得
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang_: 能用就用 居然还要了解~~~~~
<dreamysirc> derek: 我也要吃的
<caleb-> derek: 我也要吃的
<derek> 。。。。。我去
<derek> 来就给你们吃得
<yuhuayang_> <dreamysirc>主要是知道ubuntu的人好少。
<moriramar> 请教一下， gpg: Error writing to `-': Broken pipe 這种问题一般是什么情况？
<derek> 对的啊
<yuhuayang_> 相对于windows来说，ubuntu 算小众了。
<derek> 我怕到时候没几个来的
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang_: 小人人人
<caleb-> derek: 在校内办?
<caleb-> derek: 找几个漂亮女同学来就有人了
<star0119> 干什么的
<derek> 恩  derek: 在校内办?    你的那个 derek：  是怎么弄得
<yuhuayang_> 双击他的用户名就可以了。
<derek> 哦
<derek>  给我自己发送个消息
<dreamysirc> star0119: 要找漂亮得女同学 你说是要干啥呢
<caleb-> 潜规则
<star0119> dreamysirc: 我说你们说的什么
<derek> 好吧   要是有漂亮的女同学  我就身先士卒了
<yuhuayang_> 有美女才能吸引男性。
<derek> ubuntu release party
<star0119> dreamysirc: 还在校内办
<derek> to:star0119  ubuntu release party
<star0119> dreamysirc: 哦，在校内怎么办啊
<star0119> dreamysirc: 什么形式的啊
<derek> 接教室   印海报
<yuhuayang_> 主要是场地的问题。其他都好说吧
<derek> 随便来参加
<star0119> 在哪举办，什么时候，怎么参加啊
<caleb-> 没有社团什么的么?
<dreamysirc> star0119: 这等男女之事只能在校内了 呵呵
<pointer> 老师居然把我们留下来唠叨了一个小时啊一个小时啊一个小时！！！！！
<star0119> dreamysirc: 哦
<pointer>  不累的么啊………………
<derek> 准备建社团  linux老师表示支持了
<caleb-> 还有专门教 linux 的?
<dreamysirc> pointer: 假如你老是学你说咆哮 估计得3小时~~~~
<star0119> dreamysirc: 哦，你说的是在你们学校举办是吗
<star0119> dreamysirc: 我好像理解错了，呵呵
<happyaron> derek: 打算自己印海报？
<dreamysirc> derek: 精神上的还是肉体上得支持？
<dreamysirc> star0119: 不是我  是derek
<alvin_rxg> 精神上支持！希望 linux 病毒越来越多
<pointer> dreamysirc ><
<star0119> derek: 哦，知道了
<star0119> 我错了
<derek> 有linux
<derek> 佟选课
<derek> 通选课
<DaBao> 画海报也可以的
<dreamysirc> star0119: 孩子有前途 知错能改
<derek> 太难看了哇。。。
<star0119> :-)
<DaBao> 不过拿出去印刷也花不了几个钱
<alvin_rxg> derek: linux 课上教啥？怎么用 gnome ？
<derek> 恩   所以不行就自己出
<caleb-> derek: linux 课上教啥？
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 你咋跟我一样的疑问呢？
<derek> 基本的linux命令
<derek> 只是入门
<DaBao> 教“点击左下角的‘开始’按钮”？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 直接行为艺术当宣传的好不
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 弯弯
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 自己认为合适就行，哈哈。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙好
<DaBao> 个人觉得一开始不应该教命令
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 包叔好。
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<DaBao> 才开始，还是教他们上网、看视频、听音乐好些
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 都说了只有雕叔才是叔
<derek> 刚开始就是介绍  教怎么装linux  然后我逃了很多节课    上次去教 ps命令了
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 包叔～～～
<DaBao> derek: 日常基础应用→日常高级应用→简单系统配置→高级系统配置→命令行→编译什么
<alvin_rxg> derek: 打开个终端， tab 按两下，再 y，然后你把每个都学过来就是了……
<mikeandmore> 学校坑爹的网络总算好了
<derek> 3453个。。。。。。
<cfy> dream1986: 这样要教到啥年代?
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 貌似你失踪了一段很长的时间
<derek> 我们学校网络真草但！！
<DaBao> 淡定
<cfy> derek:  今天开始教sbcl.会sbcl之前需要会lisp,所以开始教common lisp.....
<derek> 幸亏ubuntu的源有教育网的。。
<eagleqing> 我靠
<cfy> derek: XD
<derek> XD？
<eagleqing> 不是吧  最近是不是有人无聊啊
<mikeandmore> cfy: 教我lisp吧
<eagleqing> 我的名字刚才貌似也被抢过```
<derek> 怎么看自己的名字有没有注册成功？
<DaBao> 注册！
<caleb-> eagleqing: 一般只是断线
<cfy> mikeandmore: 首先先把practical common lisp看完
<caleb-> eagleqing: 而不是被抢名字
<eagleqing> caleb-: 哦
<mikeandmore> cfy: 好难，看不懂。。。。。
<eagleqing> 我看看
<yuhuayang> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang, 好  ㍬ 
<yuhuayang> 好像3分钟不说话，就自动掉线了。。。
<caleb-> yuhuayang: 不同 client 不同
<caleb-> yuhuayang: 大部份不会掉线
<derek> 似乎很多用 Xchat的
<yuhuayang> yuhuayang_ (~quassel@113.119.7.171) has quit (No Ping reply in 180 seconds.)
<yuhuayang> 3分钟不说话，就出现这个提示。
<cuihao> 命令行那个shell一般怎么翻译？
<moriramar> caleb-: 打擾一下，請教個問題：gpg: Error writing to `-': Broken pipe  gpg: handle plaintext failed: file write error 這種問題從何下手？
<eagleqing> 现在室友 难伺候  你不用网 他就随随便便在线看电影  你一用网  他就JJYY
<moriramar> gpg --quiet --decrypt go.gpg | cryptsetup -v --cipher aes-xts-plain64 -s 512 luksFormat /dev/sda1
<moriramar> caleb-: 命令如上。
<caleb-> moriramar: - 是 stdout, 不可能写入
<caleb-> moriramar: stdout 只读
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃，我在命令上沒有指定 - 呀？
<caleb-> moriramar: gpg --quiet --decrypt go.gpg 跑啥出来?
<moriramar> caleb-: 无数乱码
<star0119> 用wget在网上下mp3乱码怎么办
<yuhuayang> 在系统locale增加gbk编码。
<moriramar> caleb-: 好像是不太正常呵……
<moriramar> star0119: 是文件名吗？
<star0119> yuhuayang: 怎么加
<reiv> star0119: 用easytag转标签编码。或者用convmv转文件编码。
<star0119> moriramar: 恩，是啊
<moriramar> star0119: 那様的话用 convmv -f gbk -t utf-8 *.mp3 就可以了。
<moriramar> reiv: convmv 可以改 tag 中的字吗？
<star0119> moriramar: 要下完每次都运行一下是吗
<yuhuayang> 是在播放器里显示乱码吗？
<moriramar> star0119: 可以一次下完了一起运行的。
<star0119> yuhuayang: 不是在播放器里乱码，就是下完了还没播放乱码
<star0119> moriramar: 恩，好的，我试试
<yuhuayang> 我还没遇到这问题。
<star0119> yuhuayang: 恩
<star0119> moriramar: 恩，好了，谢谢
<yuhuayang> 以前用ubuntu，自带播放器中文显示乱码，很烦人。
<moriramar> yuhuayang: 都是慢慢来的。
<yuhuayang> 现在换了kubuntu，再也没有这个问题。现在ubuntu11.04的播放器中文名显示乱码问题还是存在。
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 额……你指的是哪段时间？我不定的，不过最近都在IRC上呆着～～
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 凭你这速度。。。。
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 呵呵～～
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 因为开着screen，所以是间歇性的过来看看
<zmcbb30> 还在国外么
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 有时候忙，就懒得上IRC了
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 恩，是啊～
<zmcbb30> 羡慕死了
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 还在挣扎着呢
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 羡慕啥呀，国外很无聊的～
<dreamysirc> zmcbb30: 死了 羡慕啊
<zmcbb30> 国内水深火热
<ylmfos> 到
<zmcbb30> (⊙o⊙)哦
<dreamysirc> zmcbb30: 啥深和热的？
<zmcbb30> 雨林木风都来了
<ylmfos> 。CN ？
<ylmfos> 刚才在英文频道里。好炯
<zmcbb30> dreamysirc: 就是深和热
<zmcbb30> 囧
<zmcbb30> o(╯□╰)o
<dreamysirc> ylmfos: 为啥？
<zmcbb30> ╚囧╗╔囧╗╔囧╝╚囧╝╚囧╗╚囧╗╔囧╗╔囧╝╚囧╝╚囧╗╚囧╗╔囧╗╔囧╝╚囧╝╚囧╗╚囧╗╔囧╗╔囧╝╚囧╝╚囧╗
<dreamysirc> zmcbb30: 你的人生写照么？
<ylmfos> 广播体操阿
 * zmcbb30 大家一起跳：囧字舞
<yuhuayang> 哈哈
<yuhuayang> 囧字舞确实够囧
<derek> 雨林木风 是那个？
<zmcbb30> derek: 是那个操作系统
<yuhuayang> 基于linux的国产操作系统。
<derek> 呃。。   我是说在线用户里 哪个是雨林木风？
<dreamysirc> derek: 哪个的哪个是哪个？
<zmcbb30> 应该没有
<fighterlyt> 大家好
<fighterlyt> 求一个fvwm配置文件
<kdlijian> fighterlyt 你好
<^k^> fighterlyt, 好  ㍬ 
<zmcbb30> fighterlyt: 你认识“神”么？
<anticlockwise> lol
<fighterlyt> ee？
<anticlockwise> fighterlyt: 恩，找他要
<ylmfos> 在英文频道里，我说“说中文！”结果被ubotto狠狠说教了一顿
<fighterlyt> 神好像不在啊
<ylmfos> 咋嘛没声音呢
<moriramar> caleb-: 我真有些晕了，还找不到什么地方出问题的，root的……
<yuhuayang> 英文水平差了，还是不要轻易去英文频道。
<anticlockwise> fighterlyt: 如果你是要fvwm的主题等配置的话，去 http://box-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=7314
<zmcbb30> fighterlyt: 不要找我 ， 我不是神 ， 你明天早上8点起床 ， 830准时上irc ， 大喊3声--》依依
<dreamysirc> ylmfos: 为啥？不呢说中文么？
<fighterlyt> thank you!
<happyaron> 英文频道说中文肯定要被教训的
<ylmfos> 下载软件不好用。你们用啥？
<happyaron> banban: 拜见banban
<zmcbb30> banban: 板板
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 为啥呢？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 英文频道英文频道
<yuhuayang> 英文频道里大多数都是国外的。你说英文都看不懂。
<banban> happyaron: 你好
<banban> zmcbb30: 你好
<zmcbb30> ylmfos: 迅雷
<ylmfos> 纳尼～
<yuhuayang> 英文频道里大多数都是国外的。你说中文都看不懂
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 表达自己的情感 用下中文没问题吧
<ylmfos> 迅雷ｆｏｒ　ＬＩＮＵＸ　？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 那也不行
<anticlockwise> 从来不去英文频道，HOHO
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你看 我们得英文可还有中文呢~~~~~~~
<zmcbb30> ylmfos: 双系统/双电脑/虚拟机  你3选1吧
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 你试试除了汉语和英语呢。
<hata> u盘
<derek> 迅雷ｆｏｒ　ＬＩＮＵＸ 出了？
<happyaron> derek: 离线下载
<zmcbb30> 没
<star0119> 没听说
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 这才比较和谐呀
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 但是人家已经写了，英语频道
<hata> 有个115的
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 这里大家都懂汉语，英语也有很多人能看。
<jiero> 离线下载是什么呢。
<zmcbb30> downthemall
<happyaron> jiero: 迅雷服务器帮你挂机，然后你用http下载。
<yuhuayang> 迅雷for linux出了。不过是基于wine的
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 在英问频道里 说各种语言  是非常爽的 呵呵
<star0119> 哦
<derek> wine啊。。。。。
<hata> 大家有没有去其他的中文频道
<jiero> happyaron:  谢拉
<hata> 介绍几个
<jiero> hata:  来 #wesnoth.cn
<jiero> 只有我
<dreamysirc> happyaron: gentoo-cn
<happyaron> hata: #fedora-zh
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我不需要。。。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 不需要什么？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 你发错人了。
<hata> join  #fedora-zh
<moriramar> hata: 那不是没人吗？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: ？？？
<hata> 都少人
<zmcbb30> ylmfos: 我只有一个xp ， 现在
<happyaron> 20:33 < dreamysirc> happyaron: gentoo-cn
<zmcbb30> ylmfos: 不要私聊
<happyaron> dreamysirc: ^
<hata> moriramar: 哪里？
<jiero> zmcbb30: 我有3年没和你说话了，问候一下，你好
<moriramar> hata: #fedora-zh 我记得人数不超过10个
<derek> 围观
<ofan> #ofan-cn
<zmcbb30> ylmfos: 貌似网速够的话 ， 无论是opera或者Firefox的自带下载器都很好用
<ylmfos> 冏
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<hata> moriramar: 有20个
<zmcbb30> jiero: 。。。。。
<hata> ofan: 泥煤
<ofan> lol
<zmcbb30> jiero: 幸会！幸会！
<jiero> zmcbb30: 幸会，多多关照
<hata> 开个irc 就混 这频道，太没趣了
<zmcbb30> jiero: 哪里哪里。。。多谢指教
<ylmfos> 火狐自带下载慢
<yuhuayang> 这个频道也蛮热闹的嘛
<zmcbb30> 完蛋
<zmcbb30> 又掉线
<yuhuayang> 呵呵
<ylmfos> 还带掉线的？
<hata> 国外，多人的频道都不说话，是什么回事，一般都做support而已？
<yuhuayang> 3分钟不说话，就自动掉线。貌似
<ylmfos> 电信的事？投诉它
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jiero> 不是吧
<zmcbb30> 网络差
<jiero> 我有20多个IRC频道。
<maucat> 10.04一直卡在关机画面是什么原因呀？我已经在grub里加入了acpi=on了.
<dreamysirc> ylmfos: 电信你也敢投诉  omg
<jiero> 大家都掉了？
<ylmfos> 这有什么，质量不好　消费者就有全投诉
<dreamysirc> jiero: 都看啥呢 3个估计都顾不上了吧
<hoxily1> hoxily: 我要回去啦
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你为啥都要看呢。。。
<jiero> 叫你就看
<hata> jiero: 例如
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你为啥都要加呢？
<jiero> hata: 什么，你叫我干么。。。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 因为关注呢。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 有什么问题就问。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 雅美爹
<ylmfos> ddd
<hata> jiero: 频道啊
<dreamysirc> 刚才是谁说有thunder for linux的
<hata> wine的吧
<dreamysirc> hata: 这么坑爹啊
<yuhuayang> 我
<yuhuayang> 要装wine的
<yuhuayang> 不过我没用过。
<hata> dreamysirc: 有的话早有人在说了
<dreamysirc> 咋的 gg eeload 又上不了了
<jiero> hata: 好吧。spring的zk\zkdev\evolution\1up\gundam\ct\s44, freenode的ubuntu-cn, wesnoth, wesnoth-dev,wesnoth.cn, scribus,inkscape, openra,E, hedgewars,freegamer还有其他忘记了的服务器的scion和debian。
<jiero> 大概到了20个了吧
<hata> jiero: 你是参与开发wesnoth的？
<jiero> hata: 问问题不行么。。。
<hata> jiero: 没有，我就看见你一个= =
<jiero> hata: 我不懂
<hata> jiero: 整个频道
<maucat> ubuntu的关机日志是哪个呀？
<ofan> jiero: hi.. zero-k没有非chicken的ai么?
<hata> wesnoth.cn
<maucat> 我的系统老是关不了机
<jiero> ofan: CAI
<maucat> ubuntu的关机日志是哪个呀？
<ofan> jiero: thx
<js519> ^_^，终于能用学校的认证程序上网了，原来是我安装了Vbox后安装了虚拟网卡，那个认证程序不允许虚拟网卡，多个真实网卡可以支持的。
<jiero>  hata:哪个频道我一人，除了#wesnoth.cn
<jiero> 靠，这么多人来巡游啊。
<jiero> (10:53:43 PM) alvin_rxg: ._.
<jiero> (10:55:21 PM) alvin_rxg: 有谁玩 openttd 的？
<jiero> (10:55:25 PM) jiero: ...
<jiero> (10:55:28 PM) jiero: 问错位置了
<jiero> (10:55:32 PM) jiero: 这里只有2个人
<jiero> (10:55:35 PM) jiero: 。。。
<jiero> (10:55:39 PM) alvin_rxg: xD
<yuhuayang> 一边上irc，一边上gtalk
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<alvin_rxg> wow
 * jiero NO!
<yuhuayang> ?
<jiero> 没人玩呢。
<star0119> empathy不能登QQ了
<star0119> 怎么办啊
<yuhuayang> 呃……的确。和gtalk群一样。经常爆冷。
<duo_duo> 好像一直就不能啊……
<star0119> 能啊
<js519> 秋秋在linux下用WEB 版的，都3.0了。
<moriramar> star0119: 早不能了。
<star0119> 添加账户里，能添加
<duo_duo> 我一次也没有登录成功过
<star0119> 我刚才还用了
<yuhuayang> 可以用pidgin，
<void1> webqq现在做的真不错
<js519> #fedora-zh
<star0119> 但是清理了一下系统
<star0119> 现在QQ就没了
<yuhuayang> 装libqq插件
<duo_duo> 可以添加，但是一直在接连，最后也没连上
<star0119> 我可以链接上
<star0119> 还可以聊天
<void1> 现在用linux系统登录webqq，可以看到linux小企鹅标志...
<void1> 现在用linux系统登录webqq，可以看到linux小企鹅标志...
<js519> 要下载增强插件
<szsloss_snail> linux下不可以截屏啊
<yuhuayang> 可以啊
<szsloss_snail> ？？
<js519> 一样,print screen
<yuhuayang> 按下prt sc
<star0119> 现在添加账户没有QQ了，怎么解决啊
<szsloss_snail> lol，qq的 截屏
<yuhuayang> qq确实不能截屏。
<szsloss_snail> win下 web是可以截屏的 要装插件
<js519> 你截屏后可以传图片阿，曲折使用
<hata> 证明qq要下心思在linux用户方面了
<js519> 我发现ubuntu这个频道什么时候最烦人拉
<cfy> 谁知道solaris的下载,哪里快?
<jiero> solaris不能下载了吧
<jiero> 非免费得了。
<cfy> 唉...
<jiero> 谁来测试我的zero-k改版。
<moriramar> cfy: Solaris 不是专业的吗？
<cfy> moriramar: ?
<moriramar> cfy: 开源的那个好像叫 Ikarus 还是叫什么忘了。
<moriramar> cfy: 就是原来 OpenSolaris 改名了。
<Navel> 咋？
<cfy> moriramar: 算了.我试试freebsd,反正是虚拟机
<cfy> moriramar: 我要搞个系统跑lispworks.又不想win
<moriramar> cfy: 你要做什么？
<moriramar> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> moriramar: 主要是要gtk 2+
<moriramar> cfy and you use qt only?
<cfy> moriramar: ?
<cfy> moriramar: gtk啊
<jiero> 用LINUX的。。。
<jiero> 有linux版本阿
<moriramar> cfy: gtk 哪个 linux 上不能用的你说下？
<star0119> 用empathy登上QQ了
<star0119> :-)
<jiero> 恩
<star0119> 原来是libqq给清理了
<cfy> moriramar: 版本问题...
<^k^> 新⇨ Xubuntu & Lubuntu • [求助]xubuntu蓝牙连手机GPRS问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329714&p=2311582#p2311582 安装了blueman，连接手机再连DUN，提示手机网络可以在网络管理器用了，但是网络管理器一直没出现china mobile的选项 而通过USB连接马上就出现了，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 ark12211 — 2011-05-06 20:59
<fillayu> 怎么登录QQK了
<fillayu> 我登录不上
<fillayu> 用empthy
<fillayu> 登录不上QQ
<star0119> fillayu: 我可以登上
<moriramar> fillayu: 本來就登不上了吧？
<moriramar> star0119: 你居然可以……
<jiero> empathy登录不上很正常的说。
<star0119> 我可以登上啊
<fillayu> 你的版本是多少
<jiero> 腾讯屏蔽一切第三方的
<star0119> 除了不可以群聊，正常聊天还说可以的
<szsloss_snail> 功能强大吗？
<star0119> 功能一般吧
<maucat> 估计只能登陆一两次
<fillayu> empthy 版本是多少
<maucat> 如果出现激活以后要登陆就困难了
<star0119> 2.34.0
<hata> 关键是插件要更新
<fillayu> 怎么更新？
<star0119> 我装了Libqq就可以上了
<jiero> 星际争霸2的Facebook页面有100万了，Zero-K的才100。
<star0119> http://imagebin.org/152012
<star0119> qq聊天界面
<hata> fillayu: 更新个2010的协议
<fillayu> 具体怎么操作
<yuhuayang> 上网搜索libqq的插件
<alvin_rxg> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/issues/detail?id=121
<hata> star0119不是说装libqq的吗？我忘记了，我是复制个插件文件的，现在不用empathy所以忘记了
<genio4urlife> linux下还是直接用webqq吧，别折腾这些个客户端了。
<hata> 是啊
<cfy> virtualbox+qq
<yuhuayang> webqq还是感觉不爽。占资源。
<genio4urlife> yuhuayang: 呵呵这个问题仁者见仁智者见智，折腾客户端难道就会爽多点吗？
<caleb-> vbox 一个
<hata> 用win = =
<yuhuayang> 我习惯把聊天平台的都集中在一个客户端。
<shen_> Windows 7...
<fillayu> caleb-  vbox  还要装整个操作系统
<fillayu> 麻烦啊
<moriramar> caleb-: 你现在还在用 Gnome 吧？
<genio4urlife> 为个qq，都要上virtualbox了，呵呵
<moriramar> fillayu: 那 wine 算了。
<fillayu> 我也是 gnome
<fillayu> 不抛弃，不放弃
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 可見马老板有傻屄。
<caleb-> moriramar: 不用很多年了
<hata> 进入了qq话题了 = =
<star0119> pidgin也可以上QQ
<moriramar> caleb-: 那你現在？
<star0119> 啊
<yuhuayang> 我以前是gnome。现在叛逃到kde了
<szsloss_snail> 屄 这个字 你是怎么打出来的？？
<lemonhall> 占资源。。。。真的是见仁见智。。。。。机器好到一定程度就不在乎了
<yuhuayang> 感觉还是kde好。
<fillayu> 为了个QQ，搞虚似机，感觉是大材小用了
<hata> ubuntu下的totem-pps 用不用hal支持？
<genio4urlife> moriramar: 呵呵，不搞个人崇拜，qq也从来不用的说
<star0119> 我想学五笔，怎么开始啊
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 个人崇拜……
<fillayu> http://joseph.yy.blog.163.com/blog/static/5097395920113441957151/?suggestedreading
<szsloss_snail> 五笔吗？？
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 這损劲可比老郭了……
<star0119> szsloss_snail: 恩啊
<moriramar> star0119: 五笔打字员是个好软件。不要钱，就是是Windows的。
<star0119> 哦
<moriramar> star0119: 拿那个练练，1周就能慢吞吞的打了。
<moriramar> star0119: 然后1个月大概能达到之前拼音2/3的速度。
<genio4urlife> moriramar: 你指的老郭可是那个啃大蒜的那位大爷？
<moriramar> star0119: 以后习惯习惯就好了。
<dream1986> 金山有打字软件也不错，linux下还没发现什么好的打字软件
<yuhuayang> 怎么打的快，就用什么。
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 啊对。
<szsloss_snail> 就是 子根 多
<szsloss_snail> 字
<dream1986> 我也用五笔，不错
<dream1986> 拼音不好
<moriramar> yuhuayang: 鄙人以为現在可能双拼最快了。
<jiero> 中国字么。。。中文支持都没人作，还说中国字呢。
<star0119> 字根都要背下来
<genio4urlife> moriramar: 如果你那天在街上遇到他，带我问候他老母
<star0119> 是吗
<dream1986> 是的
<dream1986> 要背
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 這个有点难，我想遇上他……
<dream1986> 也不是很难记
<szsloss_snail> 有秘诀吗、、
<moriramar> star0119: 打的多了就熟了。
<star0119> 哦
<moriramar> star0119: 为什么要学五笔？
<szsloss_snail> 学过一点
<star0119> moriramar: 五笔快啊
<moriramar> star0119: 学双拼1天就好，而且速度还很快。
<genio4urlife> moriramar: 呵呵，跑北京买张票就能见到了不是吗？！这个不难的，呵呵
<hata> 学五笔好，现在我都不会写字了
<star0119> moriramar: 感觉拼音不给力
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 去北京难呀，开大会的时候去北京更难。
<star0119> moriramar: 不会用双拼
<dream1986> 有很多字写不出来了，
<moriramar> hata: 我打五笔一样不会写。
<hata> 咔嚓
<dream1986> 有时用五笔都打不出
<genio4urlife> moriramar: SB大会呀？
<yuhuayang> 还是用拼音好使。
<dream1986> 用五笔会打的字就会写
<moriramar> star0119: 双拼比五笔好学，加上现在的输入法比较智能，很不错，用用就好。
<dream1986> 有时不会写的字才用拼音打出来
<moriramar> dream1986: 你还不错，我会打不会写的多了。
<star0119> moriramar: 哦，双拼和拼音区别大吗
<moriramar> star0119: 不大。双拼就是用2个键代替拼音。
<yuhuayang> 我是弄不懂双拼
<moriramar> star0119: 你一看双拼的表你就懂他是个什么意思了。
<szsloss_snail> 习惯 混拼
<welloong> 双拼会比较快？
<moriramar> welloong: 反正我用搜狗双拼和极点五笔差不多快。
<star0119> moriramar: 哦
<genio4urlife> 只会用全拼的飘过哈
<moriramar> star0119: 就是有些声母接了一种韵母就再也接不了另一种。你看看对着表打1天就会了。
<fillayu> 你们有用过希料系统吗
<moriramar> star0119: 再一个就会二笔，我就会這4个打字的。
<star0119> moriramar: 恩，我去看看，好的话学这个
<star0119> :-)
<ypj> 什么输入法
<genio4urlife> fillayu: 求科普，啥叫希料系统？
<ypj> 最好goole一下
<moriramar> genio4urlife: 我怎么看怎么想到 Cisco
<moriramar> 希料 -> 希科 -> 思科
<hata> 囧
<genio4urlife> moriramar: 系科系统我g了一下没出啥有用的结果
<star0119> 那个新建的命令是mk什么啊
<star0119> 我忘了
<moriramar> star0119: 新建什么？
<star0119> 新建文件夹
<genio4urlife> fillayu: 是不是思科？
<moriramar> star0119: mkdir
<ypj> mkdir
<star0119> 3q
<fillayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/17739/ipad-2
<yuhuayang> 有人没？
<wwliu> ....
<szsloss_snail> 。。。
<zths> ...
<welloong> 。。。
<genio4urlife> 呵呵，这声喊的可以的
<yuhuayang> 无聊，叫大家出来无聊下
<genio4urlife> 喊的我xserver都被重启，我只能logout再爬上来
<szsloss_snail> ..
<yuhuayang> 哈哈
<genio4urlife> ？刚才哪位问思科来着？
<szsloss_snail> 思科？？？
<genio4urlife> szsloss_snail: 刚才有位问有没有熟悉希科系统的朋友
<yuhuayang> @fillayu
<shen_> ccna肄业
<genio4urlife> yuhuayang: 恩，人呢？怎么不做声拉？
<szsloss_snail> 估计 离开了
<porcelet> gnome-shell的系统主题声音好大
<happyaron> porcelet: 关小一点。
<porcelet> 好像没用
<fillayu> 希料系统 http://210.31.0.55/cxsandbox.wt?wtd=GGnm0BwesaqJrvQS#/urtp/plib
<yuhuayang> 我在聊gtalk
<porcelet> 我指的是主题声音和其他声音不能分开调
<yuhuayang> 这里和gtallk群一样，经常会出现爆冷
<dreamysirc> porcelet: 大声不好么？
<porcelet> 主题声指的是'声音效果'？
<genio4urlife> fillayu: 能给个链接吗？这到底是什么？我被你吊足了胃口
<dreamysirc> porcelet: 可以假装没有听见么？
<porcelet> 好吧，我说多了，呵呵
<dreamysirc> porcelet: 呵呵 徒弟 请受师傅一拜
<porcelet> 到底怎么单独调主题声？
<szsloss_snail> 有学程序的吗
<fillayu> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%E5%B8%8C%E7%A7%91%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<^k^> ⇪ title: 希科系统 - Google Search
<genio4urlife> fillayu: 抱歉我的kvirc里link颜色害的我都没看到你发的链接，抱歉，我这就去了解了解
<GPLfeng> 怎么关闭kde的自动休眠
<dreamysirc> fillayu: 还以为是操作系统~~~~~~
<yuhuayang> 自动休眠？
<yuhuayang> 我还没试过。
<GPLfeng> 就是看电影的时候鼠标不活动的话就会自动黑屏
<welloong> 那么神奇的
<GPLfeng> :-&
<GPLfeng> 快烦死了
<porcelet> 这里的对话，我想对某人说话，怎么用命令添加对方的名字？
<dreamysirc> GPLfeng: 把屏保去掉试试~~~~~~
<GPLfeng> 去掉了不行
<genio4urlife> porcelet: 直接点名字部分
<szsloss_snail> 在右边的列表里 对着某人双击啊
<porcelet> 哦
<dreamysirc> GPLfeng: 这么神奇 去掉了还有屏保？
<hata> pacman 怎么更新内核?
<dreamysirc> hata: pacman -S kernel26
<porcelet> 不是，我指的是这里公共的谈话
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 我的也是，关闭屏保也没用，估计是我没有安装好相关的电源管理包
<porcelet> 没成功
<GPLfeng> dreamysirc：不是屏保，是屏幕暗下来
<GPLfeng> genio4urlife：你解决了吗
<porcelet> 我指的是这里的，引用的名字
<yuhuayang> 哦。这个我也没办法。这应该算是屏保吧
<dreamysirc> genio4urlife: 我现在用的刚好是arch+openbox 看电影没有啥问题 不过我社这了xscreensaver就会定时显出屏保
<hata> dreamysirc: 呃
<genio4urlife> GPLfeng: 我也有这个问题
<hata> dreamysirc: thx
<GPLfeng> genio4urlife：难兄难弟呀:-|
<dreamysirc> hata: you're welcome , i love you ~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> G
<hata> dreamysirc: love & peace
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 我是gentoo+kde，我懒的再去编译电源管理包了，空闲一段时间屏幕关闭就让它去吧，桉一下箭头键就算了
<porcelet> 群聊这里，怎么添加对方名字，回复他啊
<genio4urlife> porcelet: 你用的是哪个irc client？
<porcelet> empathy
<genio4urlife> porcelet: 抱歉，我不用这个客户端
<dreamysirc> ge
<porcelet> 那你的客户端又是怎么做到的
<porcelet> genio4urlife,
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 我刚看了一下，我都没有编译过xscreensaver
<dreamysirc> genio4urlife: 我gentoo的是fvwm 看电影也无啥压力 ，加了screensaver就会定时屏保了~~~~~
<zeek> 为什么我装了fcitx没办法启用啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • GIMP的中文帮助文件应该安装到哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329720&p=2311775#p2311775 GIMP的官方网页可以下载中文帮助文件，但是下载后应该解压到哪里？才可以 在软件里调用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2011-05-06 21:59
<genio4urlife> porcelet: 我用的是kvirc，如果要和谁说话，直接点他名字
<zeek> 求助！为什么我装了fcitx没办法启用啊
<moriramar> zeek: 看看 wiki.ubuntu.org.cn 上的文章。
<yuhuayang> 双击对方名字，就可以回复他了。
<moriramar> yuhuayang: 那成私聊了吧。
<moriramar> yuhuayang: 打两个字母，按个 Tab 就是了。
<zhangqiang> shishi
<zhangqiang> 不行
<yuhuayang> 可以这么说。
<moriramar> zhangqiang: 你用什么的？
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc:这应该不是screensaver的问题，因为我默认都是关闭它的。我还是认为这和我没有编译相关的电源管理包有关
<zeek> 啊？
<dreamysirc> genio4urlife: 你没有编译acpi得选项么？
<porcelet> moriramar: 没错
<porcelet> moriramar: 成啦，哈哈
<yuhuayang> moriramar:  谢谢。学习了。。
<zeek> 哪个文章
<moriramar> 不谢
<welloong> 还是irssi好啊
<moriramar> zeek: 搜下 fcitx
<dreamysirc> 你们都在说啥呢？
<zeek> 我是11.04得
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 问题就在这里，我确实有USE过，可就是会出现这个问题，所以很久以来我都将其忽略了
<welloong> 我现在也是用fcitx，1104
<dreamysirc> genio4urlife: 编译内核和use没啥关系 有冲突就从use中去掉就行
<dreamysirc> genio4urlife: 你个acpi这么重要得东西肯定是要编译的（笔记本）
<dreamysirc> 少女字看得好舒服啊
<zeek> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx#fcitx.E7.9A.84.E5.AE.89.E8.A3.85 这个？
<moriramar> zeek: 都差不多。输入法问题就那些个，变量设置，启动。
<moriramar> zeek: 嗯。
<moriramar> zeek: 我这打不开。
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 下音频转换工具 Gnac 0.2.3 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnac-0-2-3-released/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下音频转换工具 Gnac 0.2.3 发布 : OSMSG
<dreamysirc> 萝莉字看得更舒服啊
<moriramar> zeek: 你按照上面一个一个检查。
<zeek> 那该怎么变量设置啊
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: nonono，kernel里相关config都有X，make.conf里也有acpi。我懒的再动了
<void1> 不需要特别加入acpi这个use的
<zhangkaixuan> 可以批量转换音频文件格式 非常快捷
<zeek> Error:xim.c:623-Fcitx启动错误。是否有另一个名为ibus的XIM守护程序正在运行？
<dreamysirc> zeek: x=y就行了
<void1> 一般用的profile里自带了
<yuhuayang> zeek: 在语言选项中选择fcitx为默认输入法，然后在会话中添加/usr/bin/fcitx启动项。然后注销，登陆。
<zeek> ？
<zeek> X=Y？
<moriramar> zeek: 把ibus卸了。
<zeek> 我是菜鸟。
<szsloss_snail> 可以装 Google的
<dreamysirc> zeek: 变量名 = 变量值
<zeek> 应该是怎么个步骤呢。。。。。。
<zeek> dreamysirc a
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 谢谢提醒，我真还就没有再去编译sys-power/acpi。
<happyaron> zeek: 把ibus卸载了
<happyaron> zeek: 然后重新登录一下用户。
<dreamysirc> genio4urlife:干嘛说出这种话 谁叫我们是基友呢。
<hata> bitlbee下用的libqq效果好不好？
<zhangqiang> 我用的是ubuntu
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 哈哈哈，基友情谊比天高
<zeek> 我现在用了WIKI里得sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-sunpinyin 命令。。。
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 好吧，那我也听你的建议，把acpi给补上吧
<happyaron> zeek: 嗯，然后需要 im-switch -s fcitx
<happyaron> zeek: 不加sudo的im-switch -s fcitx，然后重新登录
<zeek> 这个命令没效果的
<happyaron> zeek: 什么系统？
<cfy> happyaron: 看下你的gtk2的版本号
<zeek> 11.04
<cfy> gtk+ 2.4... 我晕...好高的版本号...
<zhangqiang>  问一下，我把系统装在移动硬盘里，可是硬盘拔了，开机还是有启动项，是不是我把gurb装进这台电脑了，其他的用不了？
<yuhuayang> 貌似我的GTK也是24
<cfy> yuhuayang: 啥系统?
<szsloss_snail> GAE 又不能用了
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 只是用不了移动得那个而已
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么看？
<zhangqiang> 什么意思？
<yuhuayang> cfy: kubuntu11.04
<zhangqiang> 为什么我双击drem的名字没用啊，
<hata> zhangqiang: 你的grub装在本地硬盘了
<cfy> happyaron: aptitude search libgtk啥的.先,然后再show下?
<cfy> yuhuayang: 哦.
<zhangqiang> 我知道，论坛里也是这么说的，那我怎么把gurb搞回来？
<happyaron> cfy: 这样看是2.20
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 下音频转换工具 Gnac 0.2.3 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnac-0-2-3-released/
<zeek> ubuntu得
<cfy> happyaron: 哭...人家要2.4+....
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: grub可以引导win或lin的 你硬盘有系统有grub无压力啊
<zhangqiang> 什么意思？我的意思是我要在其他电脑也能用linux啊，这电脑是我们经理的，我不能天天霸占啊。。。
<szsloss_snail> 装一个 好了
<neolkb> 请教个问题 : 我用mysqladministrator 管理数据库时,想停止服务,但我输入ROOT密码后,提示密码无效?
<hata> 把grub update回移动硬盘，或者，直接拔掉本地硬盘来重新安装一次
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 炒经理鱿鱼 自己当经理
<zeek> <happyaron>
<zhangqiang> 我也有这种想法，可是在他把我炒了之前，我得把gurb弄回来，不然吃亏了，
<szsloss_snail> 在win 下把grep给删了 重新装个
<zhangqiang> hata  请问怎么把它回移？
<zhangqiang> ？？ 具体一点行不行。。。
<zhangqiang> 我是菜鸟
<zhangqiang> 刚装上才2天
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 把移动接回去
<neolkb> 请教个问题 : 我用mysqladministrator 管理数据库时,想停止服务,但我输入ROOT密码后,提示密码无效? Invalid password!
<cfy> yuhuayang: kubuntu小不小?
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 再grub-install 到你的硬盘
<zhangqiang> 移动硬盘正在接电脑，我现在用的就算ubuntu
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 再grub-install 到你的移动
<zhangqiang> 你alt+F2 运行这个吗？
<yuhuayang> cfy: 光盘镜像和ubuntu一样。698MB
<yuhuayang> cfy: 也不算小了。
<cfy> yuhuayang: 我是说整个系统.默认安装
<dreamysirc> neolkb: 输入啥root？直接su关掉吧
<zhangqiang> 还是在xp下把这个grub文件复制到移动硬盘ubuntu的分区？
<szsloss_snail> 可以用U盘 刻一个啊
<cfy> 谁知道那些小系统的,哪个是gtk2+的?
<myke2> cfy: 如何检查自己是否是SSL
<cfy> myke2: irc?
<dreamysirc> yunfan: 那叫老大不小 不是不算小好吧
<myke2> cfy: y
<hata> zhangqiang:  像dreamysirc说的那样
<yuhuayang> cfy: 和ubuntu一样吧应该。KDE本来也蛮大的。
<cfy> myke2: whois一下?
<cfy> myke2: *** sendak.freenode.net 671 cfy myke2 is using a secure connection
<cfy> myke2: 说明你在用
<myke2> cfy: 哦
<zhangqiang> hata同志，他说的我看不懂。
<myke2> cfy: 你用什么terminal的
<zhangqiang> gurb——install在哪里？
<cfy> myke2: xterm
<myke2> RavenChan: 你昨天说超过1/2的数
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是中位数吧
<myke2> cfy: 哦
<myke2> cfy: 我现在在用vte的
<cfy> myke2: 哦.
<myke2> cfy: 表示xterm太难用
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<cfy> myke2: 还好吧...
<dreamysirc> hata: 你是同志！！！
<myke2> cfy: 我字体配置不好, 不用了
<cfy> 表示gtk2+实在太新了...
<hata> zhangqiang: 是个命令，你google下
<cfy> 我还是跑win好了...
<cfy> 我晕...
<zhangqiang> 同志只是爱称。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是出现次数超过一半的
<zhangqiang> 好的，我先gg一下
<szsloss_snail> 把win下的字体靠到linux下
<myke2> caleb-: 如果要保存字体设置, 也要重新编译?
<dreamysirc> 推荐少女字体啊
<zhangqiang> 少女字体？
<yuhuayang> 我觉得文泉译字体满好看的。win下的字体放到linux下，很难看。
<dreamysirc> 强烈推荐萝莉字体 好看好卡外衣
<cfy> 我用的是圆体
<cfy> 盗版的...
<edison0354> cfy: 干嘛不用文泉驿……
<zhangqiang> hata同志核dream同志，gg了一下看不懂啊。 是不是终端里直接输入?
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我用盗版我自豪。。。。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 中位数能 T(n) = O(n) 的in-place的吧
<myke2> RavenChan: 不过我不会
<happyaron> cfy: 自己编译一个呗。
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 啥输入？有文字得当然是terminal或konsole输入了
<hata> zhangqiang: 参考下这个https://catch.com/m/BYZbT/4ok84qaIY2D
<myke2> happyaron: 你用什么terminal-emulator的
<zhangqiang> 我试一下。
<RavenChan> myke2, 不是...
<myke2> RavenChan: 有反例?
<RavenChan> myke2, 我的意思是不用这么做
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦, 我不会
<NoIE> 各位睡了吗？
<yuhuayang> 灭
<myke2> RavenChan: 求指导
<NoIE> 是这样的，我有一块250G的硬盘。
<edison0354> NoIE: 木有
<zhangqiang> 里面说的 ubuntu根分区核
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 睡觉了 怎么回答。。。。。
<zhangqiang> 如何记录？
<NoIE> 但是我插上他以后，系统就启动不了。
<cfy> happyaron: 太麻烦了
<caleb-> myke2: 要
<NoIE> 一直显示 ERR 之类的。
<NoIE> 拔掉以后，可以进入系统。
<NoIE> 进入系统后再插上，在系统中看不到这块硬盘。
<yuhuayang> NoIE: 在BIOS里设置启动项。
<dreamysirc> NoIE: err啥的 重点没说啊
<NoIE> yuhuayang？
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 是硬盘的话不用bios设置吧
<NoIE> dreamysirc：好像是一些长得像UUID的东西。
<yuhuayang> NoIE: 我弄错了。。。。。
<hata> NoIE: 笔记本？
<myke2> caleb-: 比较麻烦
<NoIE> 还有什么UNC之类的。
<NoIE> hata: 台式机。
<RavenChan> myke2, 翻聊天记录嘛...
<RavenChan> myke2, 中位数有O(1)空间的做法？
<myke2> RavenChan: 重述下不行么? 翻起来比较困难的
<zhangqiang> boot 有单独分区吗？我的好像没有啊
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 找不到内核还是啥的 你错误啥要说说呀
<myke2> RavenChan: quicksort的partition啊
<myke2> RavenChan: in-place的, 会打乱数据的
<FeiRuoWa> bedtime, finally! goodnight!
<genio4urlife> 有谁明天下午参加shlug's ubuntu11.04 release party的？
<NoIE> dreamysirc：我有两块硬盘，一块1T的，sda；一块250G的，sdb。系统装在sda上，但是插入sdb启动不了系统。
<MeaCulpa_> genio4urlife: party在哪里
<RavenChan> <RavenChan> anticlockwise, 两个变量，一个记录当前答案ans，另一个临时变量count,读入第一个数，令ans=这个数，count=1，之后每遇到一个数，if(==ans)count++;else count--
<RavenChan> <RavenChan> anticlockwise, if (count<0) {ans=now;count=1}
<NoIE> 总是显示什么什么UNC，什么什么ERR之类的。
<iGnome> cfy: 有一个蛮好的notify对话栏了。
<hata> iGnome: 拜
<zhangqiang> 呼叫hata dream
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 大哥大 您能贴个图么？
<zhangqiang> 呼叫
<myke2> RavenChan: 知道了
<cfy> iGnome: 哦?对话栏?
<NoIE> dreamysirc：是在进入系统前的提示，不好贴出来。
<hata> ？
<zhangqiang> 我输入第一个命令之后 不知道哪一个是ubuntu根分区
<RavenChan> myke2, in-place不是O(1)啊...
<zhangqiang> 还有就是，我有boot分区吗？这个我自己也不知道
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 用tab查处
<happyaron> myke2: gnome-terminal vte的
<iGnome> cfy: 就是奇怪，不是气泡那种显示。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=329722
<NoIE> 我现在想格式化这块硬盘，但是我却在系统中看不到它。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 高级点了的notify
<happyaron> myke2: Maskray也被我说服用gnome-terminal了
<hata> zhangqiang: 那就拔硬盘来装吧
<zhangqiang> 按了下tab 显示 display 2301什么的
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 有可能是分区坏了
<zhangqiang> YES OR NO
<zhangqiang> 拔硬盘不行啊。。。
<NoIE> dreamysirc：我该怎么办？
<myke2> happyaron: 我用vte的
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 你要知道啥？kernel位置？
<myke2> happyaron: gnome-terminal在这里跑的太慢
<myke2> happyaron: 启动速度
<myke2> happyaron: 机器不好
<zhangqiang> 不是的啊
<zhangqiang> https://catch.com/m/BYZbT/4ok84qaIY2D
<zhangqiang> 这个是hata给我的链接
<hata> zhangqiang: 不懂
<zhangqiang> 我正一步步来，可是看不懂
<cfy> iGnome: 还是比较简单啊
<cfy> iGnome: use Net::DBus::GLib;
<cfy> iGnome: 你这个依赖就估计要搞死我了。。。
<iGnome> cfy: dbus的信号可以用，不简单多了嘛
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: 上海大学延长路校区
<myke2> RavenChan: 这样说应该更有趣
<iGnome> nnnd 就一个lib
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<zhangqiang> 。。。输入了 sudo fdisk -1之后就看不懂了
<myke2> RavenChan: 在线询问当前超过一半的数
<MeaCulpa_> genio4urlife: o... 发盘么
<myke2> RavenChan: 输入数据保证询问的答案存在
<MeaCulpa_> 茶杯垫子啥的不错
<myke2> RavenChan: 这样partition就彻底报废了
<myke2> happyaron: 现在用 caleb- 写的 evilvte
<hata> 在 fdisk里面查
<myke2> happyaron: 不过配置起来需要re-compile
<hata> zhangqiang: 你还是拔硬盘装吧
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: http://wowubuntu.com/shlug-200104.html 是否发盘不知
<zhangqiang> 硬盘没办法拔啊 机箱是锁起来的。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 通知:SHLUG 月度技术聚会与 GNOME 3 Launch Party [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<zhangqiang> 我们经理妈的神经病啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: You are almost out of space for your Gmail account. Once you run out of space, you will not be able to send or receive any emails until you delete some items.
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 小心你经理在irc中哦
 * MeaCulpa_ 我的GMail又要爆了...
<hata> zhangqiang: 小心你经理在irc中
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: cons...
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: 谢谢，目前没有这方面的冲突拉，只有一个hprofile和local的冲突，不过也不是什么大问题。
<caleb-> zhangqiang: 小心你经理在irc中哦
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 怎么可能 8G 暴！！！！！
<myke2> cfy: 今天ctsc结束了, 明天MaskRay应该回来了
<NoIE> 上一个问题结束。
<cfy> myke2: 哦？还要长途的呀。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你明天去发盘会么
 * MeaCulpa_ 给自己找个理由逃课
<NoIE> 我想问，我有三个分区：sda1：/，sda2：swap，sda3：/home。
<myke2> cfy: 我记得上次他走的时候前一天晚上还在线
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: shlug吗？
<MeaCulpa_> 英文课不上也罢
<MeaCulpa_> 恩
<MeaCulpa_> shlug
<NoIE> 我可以将最后一个sda3分区缩小一点，安装 win7 吗？
<hata> 最近频道里面有没有课程
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵，厉害的，我4年多都没del过都还没爆过
<cfy> myke2: o
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 扶一天得老奶奶过马路
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没啥兴趣，说实在的。不如在家好好洗衣服
<hata> NoIE: 出win8了
<zhangqiang> 我们经理智商能用ubuntu？就算用了他那智商也不会进频道
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 可以
<hata> zhangqiang: 在win里用
<NoIE> dreamysirc：谢谢。
<MeaCulpa_> ...英文课实在无聊，还要上一天，还要不停提问，弄得我不能好好工作
<zhangqiang> 用个毛，他只会下偷菜外挂
<zhangqiang> 还让我帮他下
<myke2> RavenChan: 我递归特烂
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 英文课?
 * MeaCulpa_ 好像是picasa用了空间..
<RavenChan> myke2, ~
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 我还不会偷菜  不是不注定挡不了经理了~~~~哭
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩
<zhangqiang> 那你好惨啊，我教你偷菜吧，你教我ubuntu
<zhangqiang> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 咋...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 木啥..
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵抱歉贴错链接了，抱歉抱歉 是这个 http://wowubuntu.com/natty-shanghai.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [通知] Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Release Party 魔都站 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa_> 2011年4月24日(星期日) 14点 至 17点
<wzssyqa> test
<yuhuayang> 今天网络不好，老掉网
<MeaCulpa_> genio4urlife: 握手呢
<NoIE> 我的硬盘是07年8月8日生产的，但是去年就坏掉了。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<maucat> du
<dreamysirc> 洗脸刷牙打dota 修身治国平天下去了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我还是nethack算了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你家里有psp的话，直接拿psp玩好了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我ipad啊
<MeaCulpa_> PSP算鸟
<zhangqiang> 悲剧啊，连伟大的hata同志和dream都解决不了我的问题，看来我注定要悲剧了。这样，过两天我找一个有光驱的电脑重装好了。。。 可是我不会光盘安装。。。
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: biggrin
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ipad应该也能玩nethack吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nethack-hd/id363447057?mt=8
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: free
<genio4urlife> dreamysirc: prrr
<NoIE> 对了，如果我把磁盘带到中关村去，让他们帮我修复，需要多少钱？
<zhangqiang> 500
<myke2> RavenChan: 问个题
<myke2> RavenChan: http://acm.nudt.edu.cn/showproblem?proid=1377
<MeaCulpa_> 今天早上ipad2发售，送老婆上班的时候看到淮海路那里排队老长
<MeaCulpa_> 下班去接her majesty的时候，居然还在排队
<zhangqiang> 黄牛多吧，cb上看到张图片妈的农民工在香港排队，他们笑果粉就长这鸟样，哈哈
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 少几百 多几千 甚至会出现  陈老师啥啥门的最新案例
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，我就装了这个，杭州就靠他了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 就等你去了 陈老师
<yuhuayang> chromium dev今天又有更新，真是更新好频繁。
<NoIE> dreamysirc：够我买块新颖判了。
<genio4urlife> 今天公司里居然还有4个人翘班去排队抢，nnd
<zhangqiang> 傻逼啊
<MeaCulpa_> 我都懒得买
<zhangqiang> 你丫的，
<genio4urlife> 估计下星期一都要来显摆了，还。。。
<zhangqiang> 我觉得为了一个电脑，一个手机，那样完全就算浪费时间嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa_> ipad里的nethack 操控很舒服
<dreamysirc> 我还不屑买呢（没钱没人权~~~~~~）
<MeaCulpa_> zhangqiang: 着就叫工业设计
<zhangqiang> 这叫大众心理！
<MeaCulpa_> 我买了个静电笔。。。还不错
<ofan> ipad2多少米
<MeaCulpa_> 599$
<hata> ipad2 还是不是单线程
<hata> 3k
<dreamysirc> zhangqiang: 此言差矣  是浪费青春浪费生命~~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa_> 谁推荐个ipad里面好用的ssh/telnet client...
<MeaCulpa_> 都死贵
<ofan> openssh阿
<zhangqiang> 苹果一开新品，精神病就聚会了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 去去
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 难道你不越狱的?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我是说完整的终端解决方案
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 当然不越狱
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 不越狱只能花钱了
<MeaCulpa_> 我要玩的游戏没几个要花钱的，所以没想过越狱
<zhangqiang> http://cnbeta.com/articles/141984.htm 看最后一张
<MeaCulpa_> 花钱没关系，就怕花冤枉钱
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: 没其他办法，掏钱吧
<zhangqiang> 果粉多么的猥琐啊
<zhangqiang> 排一夜队。。。
<MeaCulpa_> ssh client的试用版都不好用，所以问问越狱众。。。不知越狱众有人对ssh/telnet client有需求么...
<genio4urlife> zhangqiang: 让我想起psp刚出来的时候也是这德行
<MeaCulpa_> psp 挫，存储太烂了
<dreamysirc> 排一夜队 不算什么 过个年 排一天队
<ofan> 当年win95发售的时候都排哪去了
<zhangqiang> 苹果就是他妈的玩人，换机如变脸，果粉们苦啊，刚买没两天就过时了。
<MeaCulpa_> 那么大的屏幕，配那么小的存储，PSP刚发售的时候根本没有多媒体能力
<genio4urlife> ofan: 那时我还在win3.1的世界里玩
<zhangqiang> 难怪人家说，单反穷三代，苹果毁一生！
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 这都让你发现了！！！
<ofan> nokia的机器换的更快
<yuhuayang> 我国能有什么产品能让人甘愿排一夜队？
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<zhangqiang> 魅族开售的时候也有
<ofan> 几个月就能跌1K
<NoIE> win7发售的时候，国内有人排队吗？国外呢？纯粹好奇。
<dreamysirc> yuhuayang: 过年火车票
<genio4urlife> zhangqiang: 经典阿
 * microcai OOo 编译了 3个小时了，居然被我不消息 Ctrl-C 了？！伤心啊
<Kakurady> XD
<Kakurady> dreamysirc++
<microcai> 谁能了解我现在的痛苦！
<ofan> NoIE: win7不需要排队了
<yuhuayang> dreamysirc: 这确实…………
<MeaCulpa_> dreamysirc: ...按照psp的屏幕尺寸，xvid编码，一个电影少说也要5，6白兆吧，SONY mem stick那个挫样...
<zhangqiang> win7是个人都拿得到啦
<NoIE> ofan: 我想也是。
<NoIE> 不聊了，睡了，各位晚安。
<ofan> zhangqiang: 是国内的人吧
<Kakurady> 编译中间Ctrl-C的话继续编译应该不会重头开始吧。
<NoIE> 明天一早要去中关村，买块HD6850。
<zhangqiang> :-)
<zhangqiang> 5块钱就行
<dreamysirc> 在天朝敢说排队 有问题吧 那是插队都要好半天啊
<ofan> Kakurady: 不会
<MeaCulpa_> Kakurady: 不会
<microcai> ofan:  Kakurady MeaCulpa 如果是 emerge , 会。
<genio4urlife> MeaCulpa_: 嘻嘻，这玩意本来就不是用来看电影片子的嘛，不要为难它拉
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/987377813/#next_photo
<happyaron> edison0354: ping
<microcai> NoIE: 你居然去买 ATI ....
<zhangqiang> 我在上海坐动车回家的时候，还没到检票时间一群人挤来挤去的想进去，真给我们AH的丢人。。。
<microcai> NoIE: 伤心死我了
<ofan> microcai: 我也ati
<microcai> zhangqiang: 我都是耐心的等到时间了再去的。反正时间准了，不会落下我的嘛
<snoop_fy> zhangqiang: AH哪的？
<genio4urlife> microcai: A卡现在不错的哦
<lainme> microcai: 我大概能理解，虽然我们的痛苦不太一样
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不支持ati 但就买ati是啥水平
<zhangqiang> 六安的
<microcai> ofan: NoIE 是去特意买 ATI  ....
<yuhuayang> zhangqiang: 这就是中国真实国情。做什么事都是挤
<zhangqiang> 对啊，问题是别人不这么想，好像车子不要他们是的，上海人那群嘴脸。。。哎。
<snoop_fy> zhangqiang: 哦，我是池州，我也曾经跟你有过同样的感觉，很是不好意思
<zhangqiang> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 我emerge的时候，ctrl-C意味着跳过当前包，从下面一个继续
<microcai> zhangqiang: 比河南人好多了好吧!
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  ??  如何做到的？
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 不是吧
<zhangqiang> 晕，不说了，再说就地域攻击了。这又不是网易。反正我立了家规，这辈子不去上海。
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 直接退出emerge好么
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 把emerge放进循环啊
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: emerge是顺序得呀
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: dreamysirc : emerge -uDN world || until emerge --resume --skipfirst; do emerge --resume --skipfirst; done
<MeaCulpa_> CTRL-C只是跳过一轮循环而已
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 强！ 学习了
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 这样字也不会呀
<MeaCulpa_> 这个比--keep-going好用， 就是应为我需要ctrl-c跳过当前包的feature
<microcai> zhangqiang: 哦，放心，这里米有上海的。
<zhangqiang> :-)
 * MeaCulpa_ 老家苏北的，不算上海
<zhangqiang> 我就是上海出生的。
<MeaCulpa_> 上海土著么，都在拿着动迁款打麻将
<MeaCulpa_> zhangqiang: 回家心切，可以理解
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 上海土著~~~~~~~
<genio4urlife> microcai: 抱歉，偶是上海的，不过绝无地域差别观念，都我天朝人还需要互相计较什么亚
<zhangqiang> 上海人讲话那腔调，我听了十年，实在是受不了。
<hata> zhangqiang: 完全听不懂
<MeaCulpa_> zhangqiang: 比法语好得多...
<zhangqiang> 呵呵
 * microcai 表示被genio4urlife打动了，内伤中。
<zhangqiang> ^_^
<zhangqiang> 我要改个名字！
<zhangqiang> 请问怎么改？
<MeaCulpa_> zhangqiang: 你不觉的上海话音节极少，相当干脆么
<MeaCulpa_> zhangqiang: /nick
<microcai> zhangqiang: 比温州语好的多~~~
<zhangqiang> 那是上海人天生的懒
<dreamysirc> 我是觉得北京人这个比较有趣
<ofan> 听过上海rap
<ofan> 感觉不错
<genio4urlife> microcai: flower
<kdlijian> http://www.cream-project.org/
<yuhuayang> 谁会说广州话？
<zhangqiang> 雷猴啊
<MeaCulpa_> zhangqiang: 说上海人啥的都有，懒倒是第一次听说...
<MeaCulpa_> 勿介~
<zhangqiang> 本呵呵
<genio4urlife> zhangqiang: 强～～～
<hata> yuhuayang: 你姓余？
<yuhuayang> kdlijian: 这个我昨天折腾过。安装失败。依赖不满足。
<yuhuayang> hata: 姓喻。
<MeaCulpa_> irc这个东西...
<zhangqiang> 试试
<pocoyo> : 小强在集会时发表演说，下面的人洗耳恭听！小强说：“我最讨厌两种人！一是有种族歧视的，二是黑人，三是不识数的！”下面人顿时巨汗… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<hata> 我广州
<zhangqiang> ？名字还是改不了
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 依赖不都给出来了么？
<zhangqiang> Thomas·Wolfe
<happyaron> 在帝都上学的举下手？
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 在install page 里
<test31> bo
<genio4urlife> pocoyo: lol
<zhangqiang> 破折号怎么打。。。
<yuhuayang> kdlijian: 依赖冲突。安了半天没个头绪。
<pocoyo> genio4urlife: 你是？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 举脚
<yuhuayang> hata: 我现在也在广州，你广州哪的？
<MeaCulpa_> 帝都...唯一值得怀念的是驴火
<genio4urlife> happyaron: 我没手没脚可以举
<MeaCulpa_> 驴火+驴杂汤...爽
<microcai> ... ...
<zhangqiang> NICK<Thomas·Wolfe>
<microcai> 帝都，让人羡慕的围城
<genio4urlife> pocoyo: ？是指我是哪里人吗？
<dreamysirc> 能举头顺便望下明月么？
<pocoyo> genio4urlife: 随便吧
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃
<happyaron> genio4urlife: 呃
<The_Essense> ...
<dreamysirc> microcai: 那个围城？（长城？）
<The_Essense> nick只支持基本拉丁字
<yuhuayang> 网速真的让人崩溃了。
<yuhuayang> 更新个chromium半天没速度。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 下周教我灌ssh，我用plinks来做tamer
<hata> 这个cream的界面很干净
<genio4urlife> yuhuayang: 请问你用的哪个source呵? 我喜欢用US_rit那个
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: installp -acg -Y -d . openssh.base
<MeaCulpa_> openssh.base 搞不到
<yuhuayang> genio4urlife: 我用的是主服务器。
<MeaCulpa_> -acg -Y -d . 记下了，哈哈
<cursorzz> who 装了cream了?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你自己先cd过去
<Look> 大家好好好好好好好！
<pocoyo> Look: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Look> 我是张蔷
<Guest92164> 为什么改了名字这么短？
<pocoyo> loader: 张蔷_ubuntu
<Guest92164> 我的全名是Look Homeward, Angel
<Guest92164> yes yes
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，去做运动了
<Guest92164> 算了我再换一个 大家稍等
<hata> ~
<tusooa> ls
<The_tombstone_re> .
<you_will_suffer> .
<cursorzz> 话说有啥象kde下的将两个窗口分为左右占据全屏的软件阿.我在lxde下.compiz就不考虑了...
<hata> gnome3
<genio4urlife> yuhuayang: 话说我自从把chromium搞到12.0.725.0后就再也不想跟下去了，编译这个家伙太不低碳了
<yuhuayang> genio4urlife: 这个不用自己编译吧！
<cursorzz> hata, 你在跟我说,还是我自作多
<hata> cursorzz: gnome3
<cursorzz> hata, 额我不想用他. lxde就凑合了
<hata> cursorzz: fvwm也可以配置出这种效果
<Unrestrained> hahahahaa
<iGnome> 似乎垂直水平最大化，啥才开始支持的。
<Unrestrained> 大家猜猜我是谁
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: 偶怎么不知道有这号玩意？对于程序窗口我只用group将他们合并在一起，term的话我还在用yakuake切片
<you_will_suffer> chromium不值得编译...连Gentooer都用binary
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, group?
<wsdjeg> 发现我这个ubuntu11.04真的蛮好的
<Unrestrained> 好像没有人理我，那我就自我介绍一下好了。我叫张蔷，大家好。
<lemonhall> Unrestrained: 你好
<hata> Unrestrained: 你好
<cursorzz> Unrestrained, hello
<Unrestrained> ^_^ 看到了熟悉的身影，重申一次，我是男的。
<Unrestrained> 我就是刚才的zhangqiang。。。
<cursorzz> Unrestrained, 这名字....
<yuhuayang> Unrestrained: hello
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: move window to group
<Unrestrained> 我觉得身为一个ubuntuer，必须用一个强劲的英文名伪装自己，拼音太土了。
<cfy> 有人么
<Unrestrained> zhangqiang是不是很土？
<hata> = =
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, 你在gnome?
<^k^> cfy, ....  ㍯ 
<lemonhall> Unrestrained: 你是男的，女的，不男不女，是男像女，是女像男，管我毛事！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: kde
<anticlockwise> cfy: 人挺多的吧……HOHO
<hata> 中文土不
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我想让 pocoyo跳出那个链接....
 * lemonhall 管你是男是女。。。反正都有菊花~~~~~~
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔……原来在测试BOT啊……
<yuhuayang> Unrestrained: 中文名张强？？
<Unrestrained> 其实我是男的！我真的是男的！可是一群人看到我名字就以为我是女的！从小到大都算这样！你说关你毛事！！！
<Unrestrained> 张蔷。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 没有.我要给同学一个ubuntu链接
<Unrestrained> 蔷薇的蔷。
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔～～
<Unrestrained> 你们觉得我这个英文名怎么样？
<lemonhall> Unrestrained: 你有菊花就行了。。。。别激动
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, oh i see, 关键是我不想用kde这种大东西
<pocoyo> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605
<hata> 你父母怕你养不大吧= =
<cfy> anticlockwise: pocoyo: 恩,我在论坛找到了.给我同学的:)
<pocoyo> cfy: 给她干毛？
<yuhuayang> 这样至少不会轻易撞名了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 让它学习....
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, kde是用过,可是我悲催的电脑
<Unrestrained> 我的菊花都是屎 lemohall，你要爆吗？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你干啥了……
<Unrestrained> 小心弄的你一JB屎
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<cfy> pocoyo: 他....
<lemonhall> Unrestrained: 你也是个重口味啊，哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Unrestrained> ^哈哈哈哈哈，还好。
<cursorzz> 额....变成水irc了
<Unrestrained> 好吧，不水了。
<cursorzz> 呵呵
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: 呵呵，我也是从gnome转过来的，现在偶尔还用xbuntu和lbuntu
<cursorzz> genio4urlife,  我用了一个多月mint,实在是不适应了.换回了arch
<iGnome> cfy: 搞点好玩的来
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, 所以也不想搞kde啥的大东西了
<anticlockwise> iGnome: EE好
<iGnome> cursorzz: 不喜欢自动化程度高的？
<iGnome> 弯弯啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 跑lisp?
<iGnome> 现在咋样。 anticlockwise
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 还是那样啊～
<cfy> iGnome: 装个sbcl玩玩吧
<iGnome> cfy: 你还不醒来
<cfy> iGnome: 啥?
 * anticlockwise sbcl = SB Common Lisp ? lol
<cursorzz> iGnome, 电脑太费.&已近养成pacman综合征了
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: arch下我没搞定intel/ati hybrid video switch，所以就只能装在另一台N卡的机器上了，呵呵
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 去见工没
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 见工？
<cfy> anticlockwise: 名字不好....和debian一样.......
<anticlockwise> cfy: hoho
 * edison0354 哪个孩子在帝都上学呢？
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 工作
<cfy> iGnome: 我同学表示ubuntu还有很长路要走......
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, 貌似现在ati的支持切换了八
<cfy> iGnome: 他完全用不来.....
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 现在正在上班啊～
<cindy> test
<pocoyo> : 论坛楼主：假如我有一亿人民币，我就可以贷款在汤臣一品买房子了！　@论坛回复：嗯，不过你还要先借钱交物业费～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> 原来现在是test出url了.....
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 是啊。就是问在哪里
<cindy> 。。。
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 还在原来的公司啊～英国～
<iGnome> cfy: 是不人性化。要加强。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你咋样 他都不会出现
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 亚马逊那边今晚出最后的结果，NND，现在一手的汗，紧张的
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: 38的kernel已经有支持，不过我用过后10次开机有7次都会遇到kernel panic，于是又乖乖地回到37下，很稳定的说
<cindy> hei guys，我用git源代码的方法装了gnome shell 结果启动时候提示 Shell killed with signal 11 这是咋回事呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 人家是主动要学习linux....
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯.
<uhuhuh> Hello, 问个问题，论坛里面点击图片的时候，图片原地放大，这个效果是什么效果？用什么实现的？谢谢
<iGnome> anticlockwise: ... 别这样嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: 人家见到我的awesome.说我怎么没桌面的.....
<cindy> hei guys，我用git源代码的方法装了gnome shell 结果启动时候提示 Shell killed with signal 11 这是咋回事呢？
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: javascript
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, 我没用过ati的阿.只是最近linuxtoy上面看到了类似的消息, ati的驱动有关
<pocoyo> uhuhuh: 我一直也想知道 只是卡的时候还是会直接放大
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他奶奶的， gnome3 也 没 trayicon
<hata> 你可以换个tag给他
<iGnome> cfy: 带键盘的系统，都该死。 lol
<genio4urlife> cfy: awesome很强的说，不过不适合我等屏幕小小的用户
<uhuhuh> anticlockwise: 这个效果教什么名字呢？我现在写个网页想用用这个效果，不知道该搜什么关键字
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 英国人啥都知道哇
<iGnome> genio4urlife: 瓦片的，都是过时的。
<genio4urlife> cursorzz: A卡悲情的那一页已经过去鸟
<blueghost> 谁知道如何 在 gnome3 弄 trayicon
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<cfy> genio4urlife: 我12寸,全屏的路过.....
<iGnome> blueghost: 。 不会搜索
<iGnome> cfy: 你同学，肯定这样认为的啊
<uhuhuh> 谁知道论坛里面图片的效果学名什么呢？图片淡入淡出？
<cursorzz> genio4urlife, 咱准备去买个ati的lap去的.呵呵
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: http://www.addfullsize.com/   <-  类似于这个吧
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: 搜popup zoom
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: image popup zoom
<genio4urlife> cfy: 我的才9寸，泪流的说
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: 或者lightbox
<uhuhuh> 嗯，好的，谢谢你
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: 或者image popup fullsize
<uhuhuh> anticlockwise: 谢谢
<cfy> genio4urlife: ....
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯.要低调些...
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 不是，恰巧是我知道的～
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽怎么觉得的?
<cursorzz> 同志们,咱去洗洗睡了
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> cfy: 有游戏就够。不分系统
<cfy> iGnome: 我gtalk能语音了.....
<cfy> iGnome: 以后会不会用不来win.然后被鄙视?
<cfy> 不过以后估计就没有win了.
<cfy> mac os x了?
<cfy> 那这样.你已经从小开始培养了....
<uhuhuh> anticlockwise: 你给我看的lightbox似乎就是wordpress里面的一个插件？貌似有点复杂
<iGnome> cfy: 。要你用linphone，你不用。ekiga帐号的
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: 不一定是wordpress插件吧，lighbox可以完全由javascript实现的～～
<wsdjeg> 我到先在还没有搞懂 这个wordpress怎么用呢
<blueghost> google 不到
<blueghost> 谁知道如何 在 gnome3 弄 trayicon
<blueghost> google不到
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/  <- 你看看这是不是你要的？
<genio4urlife> 突然想起一个问题，前几天我也有提出国，请教如何在yakuake里强制打开另一个term在yakuake的窗口里？
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: gtalk
<uhuhuh> anticlockwise: 那我再找找，我就想随便弄个javascript简单实现下这个功能，要求不太高
<uhuhuh> anticlockwise: 好的，我看看
<cindy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=329734
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 安装了gnome shell，无法进入
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: 额……刚才那个是需要prototype和scriptaculus，我看看能不能找到个更简单的
<anticlockwise> uhuhuh: http://highslide.com/ <-这是论坛上用的javascript
<^k^> ⇪ title: Highslide JS - JavaScript thumbnail viewer
<hata> jquery
<uhuhuh> anticlockwise: 好的，我看看，谢谢你
<iGnome> cfy: IM我基本不开。
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> Xzhx:
<iGnome> 立夏？
<Unrestrained> 问一个最近郁闷的问题 大家听什么歌？
<cfy> iGnome: 我同学来了.... Xzhx
<Unrestrained> 除了许巍崔健的我就不知道听啥了，下歌就是在GG或TOP100上，amule挂无损太慢。
<cindy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=329734
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 安装了gnome shell，无法进入
<edison0354> Unrestrained: 找无损先试试有没有115呗
<yuhuayang> Unrestrained: 我现在一般都听陈奕迅的，王菲的，陈绮贞的。还有一些英文歌。
<iGnome> Xzhx <- ？
<anticlockwise> cindy: 额……这里都很少有人在用gnome shell呢，目前gnome shell还不太稳定，最好就是不要去折腾～～HOHO
<Unrestrained> 115什么意思 我一般在VC上
<cfy> Unrestrained: 网盘
<Unrestrained> 恩 想起来了，网盘对我好像没什么用处
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么 恢复装 gnome3 之前的状态啊
<cindy> anticlockwise,
<cindy> 。。。
<Unrestrained> 英文歌我只听过MC的哦，阿姆的也听过，不过很少有共鸣。
<Unrestrained> 听不懂！
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 周传雄 - 匆匆
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么 恢复装 gnome3 之前的状态啊
<dreamysirc> 我只听好听的！！！！！
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 玩具装起来了却不会拆了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 知道吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是啊， 装了 gnome3 有很多变得不正常了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ubuntu 的 apt 不是很了解。你之前怎么装的就怎么删咯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gtk 的主题配色不正常
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: gtk3
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我还郁闷呢，还没个现成的工具来更改 gtk3 theme
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gtk2 的配色， gtk3 没影响
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问题是 gedit 等好多 程序都被升级 到 gtk3了。 不会得一个个强制版本吧。 我又找不起所有 的啊
<alvin_rxg> 问题是机器里大量的 gtk2.. gtk3 太不协调了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是等 大部分 程序都转为 gtk3 在弄那个了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: apt 应该有 log 的吧，把log找出来，一个一个降级就ok了
<Unrestrained> 我喜欢许巍啊，吉他声太棒了！啊啊啊啊啊啊，就在我进入的瞬间，我真想死在你怀里。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 周传雄 - 装憨憨假空空
<alvin_rxg> Unrestrained: 哦，你要进入许巍的xx？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那可太烦了， 我重装 ubuntu-desktop看看。 貌似我装 gnome3 的时候， 还是可以进unity 呢。 貌似可以共存了。
<Unrestrained> 我日
<blueghost> 我操
<Unrestrained> 素质，注意素质
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 上一次装的时候 好像两者不兼容
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<yuhuayang> ♫ Taylor Swift ——Fearless
<gan> ll
<gan> 谁是bot
 * zkwlx LenKa的歌还不错，正在听
<gan> ?
<gan> 第一次玩这个，多多指教
<gan> bot
<yuhuayang> 不懂。
<gan> 想办法进入位于 irc.freenode.net 上的 #ubuntu-cn IRC频道，找到机器人去和其聊几句
<dreamysirc> zkwlx: touble is a friend的那个？
<gan> 哪个是bot
<zkwlx> dreamysirc, 专辑名是TWO
<zkwlx> gan, ^k^
<gan> 谢谢
<moriramar> microcai: 你用 multilib 吗？
<microcai> moriramar: 不用怎么办？
<moriramar> microcai: 有不用的吗？
<microcai> moriramar:  有
<moriramar> microcai: 然后呢？哪些东西不能用？我记得 skype 好像不行。
<gan> 机器人不理我
<microcai> moriramar: 32bit 的都不能用
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 你用64得么？
<moriramar> Flash 不是有个 64bit 的 preview 了吗？怎么样了？
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 嗯。正在装。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 比人家晚了2年用上 64-bit 我很不爽呀。
<moriramar> gan: 你要做什么？
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 至今依旧32 没觉得64得如何~~~~~~
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 爽呀……清爽……
<gan> 睡觉了
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 有啥清爽 说来让我清爽下~~~~~
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 感觉用个64的机器玩个32的系统就和拿苹果机装xp一样，恶心。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 你是说我恶心？？？
 * moriramar 吹口哨
<zkwlx> 哪位熟悉iptables？
<zss> anthonywong: 你好,我是昨天的那个lei`
<zss> anthonywong:     rmb = models.FloatField(max_digits=5, decimal_places=2)
<zss> 我这个模型语法是哪里错了啊
<zss> rmb = models.FloatField(max_digits=5, decimal_places=2)
<zss> TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'max_digits'
<zss>  
<zss> anthonywong: 教程上是这样写的,但是我python2 manage.py validate后就提示如上错误
<zhangkaixuan> 新版 Chromium 添加了 Unity 快捷列表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/unity-chromium/
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不行啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 强制安装，会删除一些东西啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 拼了，将新安装的全部删除， 再装ubuntu-desktop
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> 谁用 gnome3的
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 用了也不承认
<blueghost> 。。。。。。。
<blueghost> ......
<porcelet> 把LC_ALL，LANG，LANGUAGE改为en_US.UTF-8怎么还是中文界面
<porcelet> 我指的是gnome
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: xD
<alvin_rxg> porcelet: gnome 还有它自己的设置
<porcelet> 哦
<porcelet> 那怎么改过来
<kdlijian> gnome3的配置程序是不是还没出来？
<porcelet> gnome3
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我把新装的全部删除， 再重装 ubuntu-desktop, 一大堆依赖的东西，不能安装
<alvin_rxg> porcelet: system settings 里边有个语言选项的
<porcelet> 具体配置那个文件，或者gconf，dconf
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 缺啥装啥
<alvin_rxg> porcelet: 右上角 => system setting
<porcelet> 我这里是gnome3
<alvin_rxg> porcelet: gnome 3 没右上角`？
<porcelet> 告诉我gconf怎么改就好
<alvin_rxg> 天知道
<porcelet> alvin_rxg: 没有
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是缺少什么， 是我没 清理干净
<alvin_rxg> porcelet: 右上角有啥
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 把 apt 的log找出来
<blueghost> 错误，pkgProblemResolver::Resolve 发生故障，这可能是有软件包被要求保持现状的缘故。
<porcelet> 右上角都是些信息之类的
<blueghost> 这个啥意思
<blueghost> 这个啥意思
<porcelet> 没有设置
<porcelet> 我错了
<porcelet> 系统设置里有这玩意可设置语言
<blueghost> 错误，pkgProblemResolver::Resolve 发生故障，这可能是有软件包被要求保持现状的缘故。
<blueghost> 这个啥意思
<alvin_rxg> 我不懂中文……
<zhangkaixuan> 快速调整 Unity 工作区数目 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/quickly-adjust-the-number-of-unity-workspace/
<saimazoon> alvin_rxg, 你是德国人吗？
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 不是
<saimazoon> 但你现在从德国说话，是吗？
<blueghost> 谁用 gnome3 的。
<blueghost> 谁将要装 gnome3 的
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: jo
<saimazoon> ja
<blueghost> 友情提示， 想清楚， 装了 gnome3 想恢复回去 非常麻烦
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: Kakurady <= deutschin
<alvin_rxg> 错了， =.=
<saimazoon> 这是什么？
<porcelet> 字体怎么不同了
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: deutsche
<saimazoon> 好了
<blueghost> 他奶奶的， 删除 gnome3 干嘛让我装 kde
<saimazoon> alvin_rxg, 你在德国作什么？
<alvin_rxg> 学习
<saimazoon> 学习什么？
<saimazoon> 电脑学吗？
<alvin_rxg> bachelor, et
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 学半个
<kdlijian> 大家好
<Unrestrained> 你好
<^k^> kdlijian, 好  ㍙ 
<saimazoon> 你好
<kdlijian> 设计了一个wm,粗略地画出了原型图，有感兴趣的请看看
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: just show it out
<Unrestrained> wm 我用的就是wm
<Unrestrained> 我说的是手机。。。
<kdlijian> http://imagebin.org/152022
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 这和现成的 gnome 没区别
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 我确定你没看完说明
<kdlijian> 因为是应#cream一个开发者的要求画的原型图，所以是英文……
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 除了 6+7，其他都没区别
<ciscox> hi
<^k^> ciscox, 好  ㍙ 
<yuhuayang> hi
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 非常好，加油
<blueghost> ，d
<kdlijian> blueghost 谢谢啊
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 6+7 几乎无法“自动”实现……
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 虽然看不懂英文，但有想法 就应该鼓励，最好能简单解释一下
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 这个肯定是要用户自定的，而且会记忆的。
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 只要弄一次就好了
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 哦，那简单
<kdlijian> 就是把icon拖过来的事情
<kdlijian> 另外，相比gnome，一个程序正常情况下占用一个workspace
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 解释一下 有什么特点
<kdlijian> blueghost 好吧 我想想怎样表达
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天你上街了么
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 多浪费啊……这边开个 chrome，再一个别的啥，肯定不会有一个的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那我就没看到你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cemat太爽了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有，街是上了，但没去市中心
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 就说 最重要的特点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吃喝都是免费的
<blueghost> 你的主旨是什么，焦点是什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 随便一个大公司的餐饮都是免费的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 删除gnome3他还得让我装kde变态
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都是送东西的公司啊……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 甭理它
<kdlijian> blueghost 就是可以为不同的程序分配独立的workspace,然后程序间可以快速切换，每个程序自有的workspace可以放置相关的文件/程序
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么送东西的公司?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是说免费吃喝么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 装了 kde 我又不用，恶心啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为都是大公司
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 和 gnome 3当时设计的 task pooper 有点像
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 是吗？我没听说过这个
<blueghost> kdlijian:) o
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 觉得哪里不好或者不方便？
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 按功能 分 workspace， 1main, 2娱乐,3工作，4上网
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 没不好或者不方便，毕竟和 gnome 2 很类似
<kdlijian> blueghost 是这样的
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 不同 workspace 都有不同的 环境， 例如目录
<kdlijian> blueghost 对的
<kdlijian> blueghost workspace间可以通过点左上角的icon来切换
<kdlijian> blueghost workspace内 应该是
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 在左边 弄个侧栏， 自动隐藏， 弄一个目录控件。 不同的workspace 有不同的目录
<kdlijian> 这样程序就会有自己独特的workspace
<kdlijian> blueghost 直接把各自常会访问的目录链接拖到程序的workspace 我是这样想的
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 怎么和已有的 ~/Desktop 兼容？
<blueghost> kdlijian:) main 的目录是home, 娱乐 的 是 音乐，视频，工作的 目录是 develop， 上网的目录是 下载
<blueghost> 每个 workspace 就是一个独立的工作环境
<blueghost> 可以快速找到对应的文件
<blueghost> 打开 终端，自动进到对应的木
<blueghost> 打开 终端，自动进到对应的目录
<kdlijian> 直接不用desktop目录 系统自动建立
<kdlijian> blueghost 这个倒没有。。。
<blueghost> 左侧 再包括 一个 程序快捷图标
<kdlijian> blueghost 关于程序快捷图标 我是这样想的
<blueghost> 每个workspace对应一组快捷图标
<blueghost> 不用拖
<blueghost> 直接从系统菜单中获取
<blueghost> 本身系统菜单就分类了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还真不近
<blueghost> 不过可以自己设置常用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 180公里
<kdlijian> 有一个all目录 相当于gnome的main menu 里面都是icon 只要在workspace里的空白处用鼠标划一块地它就弹出来了不是很方便吗
<yuhuayang> gnome3看起来是不错。
<yuhuayang> 等11.10发布了，使用下
<kdlijian> 那个icon库有全部，常用，place等tab
<blueghost> 娱乐 workspace 的菜单直接调用系统菜单的 多媒体， 绘画， 开发workspace对应的是 develop菜单
<blueghost> 以此类推
<knownbad> 跑180公里去吃免费餐？
<blueghost> 一句话就一workspace 就以环境
<kdlijian> blueghost 我不喜欢自动 我喜欢手动添加 毕竟不会经常改
<knownbad> gebjgd: 也太闲了吧？
<zss>  anthonywong: 你还在吗
<kdlijian> 一个程序一个独有的workspace 就是这样
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 默认啊。 可以手动， 最常用的 可以放在一栏
<gebjgd> knownbad, 闲什么？
<kdlijian> 然后程序按用户需求分成组 组内可以快速切换程序 组间也可以快速切换focus
<blueghost> 右侧边栏放的是 其他 workspace 的 窗口列表，和快捷菜单
<kdlijian> blueghost 不太想要窗口列表
<blueghost> 可以在当前的workspace 中 转换其他workspace 的窗口，以及其他 workspace 的快捷方式
<kdlijian> 也不想要那种自动隐藏的的东西
<blueghost> kdlijian:)
<blueghost> 上面的 workspace 选择器，有左右键都有操作， 左键选择 切换，右键点击弹出对应的程序菜单
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有很多机器人的应用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有建筑方面的机械
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> 我的想法就是 一workspace 对应一个环境
<oooo> 这么晚了
<oooo> 大家洗洗睡吧
<blueghost> 在一个环境中，调用 适当 的 程序， 去到 对应的目录
<kdlijian> blueghost 故意把程序组标成1,2,3 是为了windowskey+1,2,3就可以快速切换
<kdlijian> blueghost 没有这个想法 太智能了不好
<kdlijian> blueghost 再说也不好配
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 不智能， 就一宗旨， 不同的workspace一个环境
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有中国厂商
<blueghost> 窗口列表的话，去掉任务栏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<kdlijian> 现在的设计只要用鼠标就能完成操作 切换focus 组程序 等
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买小东西的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有什么闪光的东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃……
<blueghost> 用最顶层的标题栏代替任务栏
<kdlijian> blueghost 不要任务栏 任务栏要是在最上边panel的话很难看 我试过 在下边另加一条panel的话空间小了
<kdlijian> blueghost 哪里有标题栏？ :)
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 不要任务栏，用顶层窗口的 标题栏，用标签的方式 来 代替任务栏的功能
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 我画个吧
<kdlijian> 顶多会在最上边panel systray左边加个icon容器 代表窗口列表 虽然不太好分辨
<kdlijian> blueghost 你画个 我看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明天买烧烤盘
<yuhuayang> 任务栏我也取消了。把面板移到顶部，加上全局菜单，窗口列表。系统托盘。时间。很和谐。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备烧烤
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 明天这个时候，我给你看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 煤炭 啥的多少钱呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, rewe的很便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 9.9偶
<gebjgd> 欧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦~还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好一点的20欧元
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 我们说的不是gnome. 请看http://imagebin.org/152022
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你有钱了，就买好点的吧……
<kdlijian> blueghost 明天这个时候不睡觉的吗？
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 我基本就这个时候来
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 其他的 eyecandy 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看看再说
<kdlijian> kdlijian 没有eyecandy 没有widget
<yuhuayang> kdlijian: 我说的也不是gnome
<kdlijian> yuhuayang :) 那你说的是？
<yuhuayang> kdlijian: kde
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg conky之类的放到main desktop上
<alvin_rxg> ...
<kdlijian> 点一下panel最右边的的icon就退回到main desktop了，main desktop的panel跟workspace的panel有点不一样，加上了main menu和退出登录、重启、关机什么的。
<yuhuayang> kdlijian: cream桌面环境我昨晚折腾了半天，没有装成功
<porcelet> yuhuayang: 出了什么问题
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 我安装成功了 没起来 gentoo
<yuhuayang> 依赖冲突。
<kdlijian> 我的反正是python脚本语法的什么的错误提示 明天再试试 今天在irc待了不少时间 期间github一直在更新
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 哪个发行版？
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 我发现cream好像就是个widget库
<Judgement> 请问，linux的命令如何进去，是ctrl+ALT+F1还是F2？
<kdlijian> Judgement没明白你的问题
<Judgement> 进入命令
<Judgement> 怎么输入命令
<Judgement> 我买的书很多都看不懂
<yuhuayang> kdlijian:kubuntu 11.04. 先是加源安装，结果meglend包有依赖冲突。安装失败。
<kdlijian> Judgement不同的桌面不同
<kdlijian> yuhuayang irc里开发者说了 11.04的ppa还没搞好
<Judgement> 还有就是我装得11.04，里面说的应用程序 系统工具-终端 我找不到
<yuhuayang> kdlijian: 然后下载源码，编译安装，弄了半天也没弄好。
<kdlijian> yuhuayang 近两天吧
<Judgement> 我是ubuntu
<Judgement> 我想入门试一下命令怎么搞的
<Judgement> 书上说在gnome图形界面 这个是什么
<kdlijian> Judgement 就是打开终端就ok了 要不你直接alt+ctl+f2 进console 敲命令
<yuhuayang> 在新立德找一下teminel。
<kdlijian> Judgement 这大半夜的 你问的问题也太乏味了吧
<yuhuayang> terminel
<kdlijian> Judgement google吧
<Judgement> 对不起，我新手。。。google了，可是全都看不懂。
<kdlijian> 11.04是unity界面吧 你找找terminal
<yuhuayang> ALT+F2，然后输入terminal，回车。
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=928741#p928741
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg cream 我不是arch用户啊
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 我是想让你看那个评论……
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: Ashren => Ok, so it is not a DE per se, but a widget system for wm's and other DE's.
<kdlijian> 谢谢。果然是widget system
<kdlijian> 今天看了老长时间reddit上的cream评论 懒得看了
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg你刚说我设计的这个跟gnome一样 gnome好像连不同的桌面放置不同的快捷方式都不行吧？
<kdlijian> 桌面 -> pager
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 随便给个程序截图， 我的截图程序 删了
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 对啊，你就多了这一个嘛。其他都一样
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 不要 chrome
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 正常的 程序窗口
<kdlijian> blueghost 什么意思？
<kdlijian> blueghost 了解 稍等
<blueghost> 好的
<kdlijian> blueghost 我在windows下 不知截的图合适不？ 哈哈
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 不止这一个 我跟你解释下
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 先假设gnome不同的pager能放置不同的程序icon
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 随便，知道是窗口就行
<kdlijian> 我的这个pager也能 就相当于把桌面的icon搞到了panel的左上角上 这样程序可以快速切换 要是gnome的话得借助tasklist
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 你都说了，一个程序一个tag...
<kdlijian> blueghost http://imagebin.org/152045
<yuhuayang> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/06/1446238
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 一个程序一个icon 几个程序组成一个pager 一个pager一个tag （1，2，3形式的）
<alvin_rxg> 多级？
<kdlijian> 这样程序可以分组 组内程序可以快速切换
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg 恩 多级 pager->app(workspace)-> app workspace内可以再打开其他程序 共用一个workspace
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 估计不太会有人用第二级
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 先看看最后是否会实现吧
<kdlijian> 这样说吧 chrome和firefox组成pager1 当pager1 focus的时候 pager选择器旁边就会显示firefox和chrome的icon 点firefox的icon就会打开firefox或者如果已经打开就会进入firefox的workspace firefox的workspace可以放置firefox的下载目录的符号链接 下载了的东西容易查看 不用从头翻
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<kdlijian> 当然实现是最重要的 但是设计是第一步 看看有没有什么致命缺点
<kdlijian> 或者有没有什么优势 用户是否有需求
<kdlijian> 这个是main desktop
<kdlijian> http://imagebin.org/152048
<knownbad> gebjgd: 什么好玩的？
<kdlijian> 都是用户放置的一些分过组的icon 打开的和没打开的会有标识 点击icon打开程序 如果已经打开 就进入那个程序的workspace
<FrankLv> rdesktop -f 全屏后我不知道怎么退出
<gebjgd> knownbad, cemat而已
<knownbad> 哦，一天逛不完吧？  没啤酒吗？
<cfy> 无法登陆g.cn
<cfy> 无法登陆google
<happyaron> cfy: 我还可以凑和上
<cfy> 好吧...刚刚能上了...
<zss> arch 里怎么运行jar文件
<kdlijian> blueghost there?
<zss> 我已经装了jre了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有没quad core arm出来了？
<cfy> happyaron: 依然无法ping g.cn.....
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 在画着呢
<happyaron> cfy: 用google.com in English
<gebjgd> knownbad, cemat
<cfy> happyaron: 习惯用ping g.cn测试网络.呵呵
<alvin_rxg> zss: java
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1012589341
<zss>  不行啊
<cfy> 【珍分享】王菲 iTunes 正版专辑22张
<kdlijian> blueghost 什么时候能画完 不是等明天吧？
<zss> 找不到java命令
<happyaron> --- g.cn ping statistics ---
<happyaron> 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 25293ms
<happyaron> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 28.836/29.820/32.337/1.175 ms
<cfy> omg...
<alvin_rxg> zss: jre 装了？
<blueghost> kdlijian:) 不用等我啊， 你明天上来就可以看到了
<cfy> happyaron: 我晕...不是失去...而是返回超慢...
<zss> alvin_rxg: 装了,用 pacman -S jre  装的
 * FrankLv got it.ctrl+alt+enter
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，我这里也是。
<alvin_rxg> zss: 你得那啥来着， bash 重新登陆
<zss> alvin_rxg: 我开始装了open-jdk,能用的,装了jre就不行了.那好的,我重新登陆
<alvin_rxg> lol... 我是说关了终端再开一次……
<cfy> happyaron: 不睡觉么?
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.lispworks.com/products/myths_and_legends.html
<kdlijian> byebye everyone
<^k^> ⇪ title: Common Lisp - Myths and Legends
 * cfy sleeping.....
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哦，搞错了。
<zss> alvin_rxg: 重新启动后行了
<alvin_rxg> zss: 不用重启，之前说的是让你关闭 虚拟终端，再重新开一遍
<zss> alvin_rxg: 哦,被我搞麻烦了
<alvin_rxg> zss: 是我没说清楚，以为你知道 bash 怎么怎么的
<yuhuayang> chrome网上商店不支持chromium,只支持chrome。。。。
<yuhuayang> 以前都是支持的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) topic那个贴图的不支持 png 的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: uploadpie.com
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 支持，我的太大了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我压缩一下
<blueghost> 268.9 KB  这个没超过 2M吧
<blueghost> 怎么发不过去
<Judgement> 基础
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: uploadpie
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: uploadpie.com
<alvin_rxg> 我得睡了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那个也不行啊
<blueghost> 还有谁啊
<^k^>  06:11
<jiero> 今天早上没人呢。
<draketang1> 你怎知道
<jiero> 没人说话
<jiero> 睡觉了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-07
<Judgement> 早上好。
<isgoungoo> hgj
<jiero> 无法说阿
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍟ 
<isgoungoo> %c
<fillayu> morning
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你还在啊
<jiero> 靠，还有人搞springmod么。
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 我不在
<blueghost> knownbad:) 这个是谁
<knownbad> 在看fast & furious rio.
<knownbad> 我不是人
<knownbad> ET的舅舅
<blueghost> ET 的舅妈呢
<knownbad> 是叔叔，我比较喜欢当叔叔。
<crose> hi
<^k^> crose, 好  ㍠ 
<jiero> 呃。好难。
<jiero> 链接链接链接。
<crose> 什么链接？
<jiero> 搞程序，我不会
<jiero> ^_^
<knownbad> blueghost: 咦走了？
<welloong> hi everybody
<draketang> hi
<^k^> draketang, 好  ㍠ 
<jiero> hi
<jiero> anynews?
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍠ 
<jiero> 好。
<jiero> 即使这样。。。
<jiero> 谁来测试我的Zero-K mod
<draketang> jiero: 没玩过 zero-k 啊，介绍下呢
<jiero> draketang:  是个即时战略，类似的游戏有最高指挥官+星际争霸2结合体，网上搜Zero-K介绍
<jiero> 我记录的Spring Chatlog都有18MB了。。。
<eagleqing> 大家早上好
<eagleqing> 求教一个QT的问题   我用的是QT creator 新版本 建立GUI工程的时候没有选择组件的选项  我现在要添加一个phonon的组件 如何添加啊？
<yuzh> happyaron的lucid2.6.38内核谁升级过，有升级成功的么？
<maucat> 我是用网通的网怎么ping不通教育网的电脑呀？两个教育网的电脑能互相ping通。
<maucat> 没有人在吗？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 一般教育网外面无法连接的
<maucat> 但是以前我在教育网环境下的虚拟机里建个lamp环境，然后放个网页在上面，用网通的网能访问到
<wegue> 请问，ubuntu下可以安装多输入法吧，如fcitx和ibus
<kevinyoung> hi all
<^k^> kevinyoung, 好  ㍡ 
<kevinyoung> 你们都是中国人吗？
<Guest46572> awesome 怎么在 状态栏添加 conky阿？
<jiero> no, we are all Chinese speaker
<jiero> though
<kevinyoung> hehe
<jiero> 有不是中国人的
<jiero> 马来人似乎有
<kevinyoung> 哦
<kevinyoung> 我问一个问题
<kevinyoung> 怎样在lynx中显示中文
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 去看lynx官网
<kevinyoung> 英文不懂啊
<kevinyoung> 难道这里没高手吗
<jiero> 。。
<roylez_> kevinyoung: 这里没高手，你另找地方吧
<jiero> 有也不一定有时间，术业有专攻，用它的不多。。。
<jiero> 这里也没高手～
<kevinyoung> 高手都是潜水的
<jiero> kevinyoung: 你的问题不需要高手。
<kevinyoung> 呵呵，我是菜鸟
<jiero> kevinyoung: 自己去搜索。
<Guest46572> 有人用 awesome马
<kevinyoung> 我搜索的该了都不行
<kevinyoung> 没有办法了
<huntxu> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 好
<ghosTM55> huntxu, roylez_ : 早
 * lemonhallatvpn 北京的，熟悉HTC的人，召唤~~~~~~~~~
<jiero> 好。。。
 * roylez_ 正在看阿三片
 * lemonhallatvpn 召唤一个北京的，熟悉HTC的人
<huntxu> roylez_: slumdog millionair...
<roylez_> huntxu: <3 idiots>
<kevinyoung> clear
 * jiero 征求Zero-K raid测试者
<kevinyoung> da ge xie hao a
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 查看图片不完整，有一部分成里灰色的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329764&p=2312273#p2312273 我现在用11.04，往电脑里传里几张照片，有几张照片只能显示一部分其余是灰色遮盖住里，这是什么原因？？？ 求助！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allen20110122 — 2011-05-07 9:38
 * star0119 :-)
<zss> 文件损坏'
<star0119> 刷新软件源时获取和忽略是什么意思
<lemonhallatvpn> 我的猜想是
<lemonhallatvpn> 比对了一下MD5值发现。。没必要再下载一次
<star0119> lemonhallatvpn: 是回答的我的这个问题吗
<lemonhallatvpn> 恩横
<star0119> lemonhallatvpn: 哦，知道了
<ofan> http://www.google.com/humans.txt
<star0119> 这是干什么的
<ciscox> 聊天室
<star0119> 额，我知道，我指的是上面的那个链接
<ofan> 文本文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 上课中...好无聊
<star0119> MeaCulpa: 上什么课还能上网
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 公司培训？
<genio4urlife> 大家早上好
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 特定效果compiz是否可以配置开机排布好窗口? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329772&p=2312333#p2312333 我对于桌面报希望想更快切换,, 然后我的compiz设置是这样的: .先整体设成4*4的桌面,, .启用"桌面展览",,设置鼠标移动到屏幕边缘触发,, ..就是说移到边缘就展览或这返回, .另外展览状态下鼠标右键单击选择进入 ...
<Guest10867> 本来 默认打开文档 是 nano 我怎么 把他改成 默认是别的阿？
<cfy> 改下$EDITOR
<Guest10867> 哦 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 英语课...
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: ............
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 咋
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 你不都是娃他爹了么
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 混文凭
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 博士？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 英文课偶等能当老师了
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: master...
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: ..............
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 读其他学科啊。。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你也需要上英语课啊....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 必修课，老点名
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么需要文凭了?公司要求的?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 无聊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 上个再上个公司可以报销，现在不行了...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 无聊.......
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那时候报的名...有一天可以远离女人，家庭...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 老外也喜欢报销》
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 上个再上个是国企
<MeaCulpa> 老师每提个问题，下面都鸦雀无声...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 国内是这样的
<ofan> 难道是政治课
<MeaCulpa> 英语课
<ofan> 英语课应该比较活跃
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，没人说话
<MeaCulpa> ppl shy
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你说的是国企的时候的英语课吧
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不是...国企的时候报名，后来想想不去有点浪费
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: .........
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 很多外企都有课程的，不过也是培训MT之类的. 国企有这么上进吗？
<MeaCulpa> 买文凭，花钱的啊
<MeaCulpa> 有没有正经课程教shell, script, linux, unix的，不要啥网络课程，多媒体课程
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: redhat 那个好像有点简单
<MeaCulpa> 外企的课程更无聊
<MeaCulpa> redhat 教的东西普适么
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 是有点无聊，都是说些很简单的道理，问题是执行的人水平不够
<soiamso> MeaCulpa:  general thing
<MeaCulpa> 以前找工作，遇到那些拿RH的问题问我的小妞，就觉得烦
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们注意 兄弟们注意 兄弟们注意！！！！！！！！！1
<zhangkaixuan> 给大家推荐一款好玩的游戏 支持ubuntu 11.04    http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/unknown-horizons/
<zhangkaixuan> 灰常耐玩
<zhangkaixuan> 界面华丽
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: RH 也只是只有几个特别的设置点比较 debian 系不一样。剩下的基本就是路径不一样，然后 shell 这些还是一样的。
<MeaCulpa> 比freeciv好玩？
<MeaCulpa> RHEL用起来挺恶心的，还不如Unix...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: script  学的是  find , sed , awk , cat ,sort, grep   这类吧
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 我现在就想学一个CCNA和你说得那种普世的
<MeaCulpa> 不过比SLED好很多
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 我发觉我对网络的知识是一知半解
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: ...你说coreutils
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: 两个都学完肯定可以找到工作
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 我也不懂网络
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不学也能找到工作
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: 恩。。。。下半年考个CCNA好了。。。
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: 两个都有的应该不多，考试也要花一万多
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: CCNA那么贵嘛？
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: 那我自学一下好了
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: find sed awk cat sort grep 哥哥我Windows里都有
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 哪怕是对Windows SA 也有点用
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你会就行还要 media ?
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 想看看别人怎么表达的，这些东西都是网络上交流，想看看真人，能把这些东西讲成一堂课么...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 拿视频你想给别人上课？
<MeaCulpa> :P
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 可以产考 javascript 的课
<MeaCulpa> js... web完全不懂，可惜
<lemonhallatvpn> CCNA是很有用的。。。。。
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: 两个证的价钱，没有算上补考
<MeaCulpa> 恩，网络东西很多
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: redhat我不太敢兴趣
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: rh那个补考，费用一样
 * MeaCulpa 以前想去ocp, 后来没找到Oracle DBA的工作，作罢了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 没牌的找到工作的机会大一些
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: 你会写应用吧？
<MeaCulpa> 去年...每次都会被问到我不知道的Oracle的那坨东西...找了半天居然一个M$ SQL Server的给了Offer
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: 好像考国家的网络工程师退休多加50RMB
<MeaCulpa> ...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你答应了嘛？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没，想想后面几年就要写SSAS, 我就觉得恶心
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 工资也不高，还好莱坞的公司呢
<jiero> unknown horizon，目前就是城市建设游戏。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 也没有几家新开的公司用这个了吧，维护遗留代码是一件痛苦的事情
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: 好主意
<jiero> 不说linux，就是windows下比zero-k好玩的我也不知道。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 其实我挺喜欢折腾这类数据库应用，迁移，挖掘
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 尤其是M$的意大利面条
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: mee too
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: SQL Server还是很不凑的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不去搞BI
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 老应用搞起来就像是考古
<MeaCulpa> 菜鸟DBA搭的数据库，做BI的话，远不如SQL Server
<MeaCulpa> Oracle footprint 太重了
<soiamso> lemonhallatvpn: 国考好像也能学到不少东西，考试费用低，退休还能每月多领钱
<MeaCulpa> 当然有高手调优就不一样
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: BI 现在很赚钱
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: 其实我就是写应用的。。只是对网络这部分真是觉得欠。。。所以最近找了不少CCNA的资料，但是悲哀的发现。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> soiamso: IPV6的时代来临了
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 但是BI 真的挺无聊的，搞BI骗钱的mm也不少
<ofan> jiero: unknown horizon? 模拟类型的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: db2 很不错嘛，用起来有sqlite的感觉
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: cli wrapper用起来挺方便
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 缺人，而且国内空白面很大，我去过很多公司如果上 BI的话，效率能提高不少，但是没有一家使用的，而且 BI 一定要按 企业订制的，程序员也有工作了。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 恩，现在BI的职位很多
<MeaCulpa> 但是那个东西太烦了...
<MeaCulpa> 有机会接触商业BI套件的人也不多... eclipse 那个BIRT 乱七八糟的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 只能是企业自己招，如果外包给其他软件公司做，根本达不到预期效果，因为修改太慢，跟不上形势
<jiero> ofan: 是建设一个海边村落的，只搞建设而已，就是和0A.D.一样的花架子，徒有其表的。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 咨询公司...
<ofan> jiero:额 那多美意思
<jiero> ofan: 这个世道，外表光鲜的垃圾才是王道。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: BIRT 那个不算BI吧。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 这个世界上最不靠谱的就是咨询公司
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我将来有几年不用折腾数据库了 :P
<ofan> jiero: ... 有没有类似openttd的模拟游戏推荐?
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: indeed...
<jiero> ofan: simutrans
<jiero> ofan: 去玩主题医院吧。
<ofan> jiero: 玩过了..
 * MeaCulpa 这几年先把nethack通关再说
<ofan> jiero: 比较喜欢模拟城市这种类型的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: freeciv?
<root___> 请问zhcon安装好了怎么不能用
<jiero> ofan: simutrans
<ofan> MeaCulpa: freeciv是啥
<root___> 请指教
<jiero> ofan: 自由文明
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 类似 Civilization 开源游戏
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 奥.. 我看看
<jiero> simutrans和lincity-ng
<root___> 老大些帮我一下吧
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我以前拿awk啥的折腾大数据挺有意思的
<root___> help！
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 如果中途有问题呢？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 砍掉~~
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 在国外好啊，物价低
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 多做输出，少用管道
<ofan> jiero: 感觉simutrans不如openttd,细节方面
<yuhuayang> ？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: ...您太跳跃了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 输出 tmp 文件 ，如何处理？ 最近开始写 shell
<jiero> ofan: 我觉得我都不适合
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 用script生成script
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 真正碰数据的最后一层script我会仔细review
<jiero> ofan: 我还是玩阴险的游戏好。
<ofan> jiero: 比如?
<root___> 帮忙一下吧 如何使用zhcon
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 有很多中间文件都写到硬盘上？
<root___> 老大啊
<ofan> 记得以前还有盖高层大楼的模拟经营类游戏
<ofan> 现在都没了..
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: tempfile
<jiero> ofan: 。。。我玩的不都是么。
<jiero> o。。。
<jiero> 高楼大厦。
<ofan> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> ofan:  rapid pin zkr
<ofan> 以前有个在win上的盖高楼的游戏
<jiero> ofan: 比如Sauerbraten
<jiero> 哦。我玩过。
<ofan> 日本人做的
<jiero> 模拟大楼 SimTower
<ofan> jiero: Cube 2: Sauerbraten ?
<ofan> jiero: 对
<jiero> ofan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SimTower 对
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: 是的
<jiero> Cube 2: Sauerbraten最常见的模式是占领旗子。
<ofan> jiero: 不过simtower已经绝版了
<jiero> 在不同棋子地方有不同装备
<jiero> 深入敌后抢棋子啊
<jiero> 把所有棋子抢走的队伍获胜
<ofan> 对fps无爱..
<jiero> 你可按下 0 键变成第三人称
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 耍近距离武器
<MaskRay> soiamso: bash 的 >() <() 用法可以避免一些中间文件
<ofan> 装一个cube2玩玩
<jiero> ofan: 还没下我的zero-kmod呢！
<ofan> jiero: 有什么特色?
<jiero> ofan: 没耐久兵种了。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那个用法叫什么名字？
<jiero> 没护盾，单位视野变大。
<ofan> jiero: 额 最近我都是开cheat玩...
<jiero> 。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: process substitution
<GPLfeng> Sauerbraten确实不错
<jiero> Sauerbraten今年的版本不知道什么时候发。
<soiamso> MaskRay:  跟 sunshell 有区别？
<soiamso> MaskRay: subshell
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我的理解是管道的扩展形式，打开了一些文件描述符，里面的输入已经指定了（<(cat)），或者把输出给某个程序（>(cat)）
<lemonhallatvpn> ...........
<yuzh> happyaron大大的lucid2.6.38内核谁升级过，有升级成功的么？
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 想看看我的 wm 的构思吗
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 想看看我的 wm 的构思吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助无线网卡安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329793&p=2312541#p2312541 买了个USB接口的 水星MW150U 驱动装好后 台式机识别了（WIN7） 但是就是搜不到网络 装在自己的笔记本上（WIN7）一切OK 郁闷了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cc19911101 — 2011-05-07 12:16
<xdzdh1989> close
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我大多数时间都只是挂着
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 去看看
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) http://imagebin.org/152078
<knownbad> 还在卖瓜？
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我对现在的WM很满意，就是对屏幕大小不满意。。。。。。。下一次换成25寸的大屏幕就好了，一劳永逸得解决屏幕问题
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我是问你这个 构思怎么样。 有没有点新意
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我姓黄 好吗
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 不是问你是否需要
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 不是很特别
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 好吧
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我现在爱上了super+w这个功能，ubuntu11.04下的
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 有些不太完美。。但也不错。。。
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我用e17
<vic_> blueghost: 看你的意思，就是把什么标题栏直接给kill了。。。换成高级任务栏了
<uni00> 有人装上cream了吗
<blueghost> vic_:) 这个是窗口装饰方面。
<cursorzz> blueghost, e17现在正式版了没?
<atcho> lemonhallatvpn: 干啥用的？ +w组合键
<blueghost> vic_:) 整个 wm 的用意 是 workspace 就是一 工作环境
<blueghost> 在一 在一个环境中， 所有元素 都围绕这个环境
<vic_> blueghost: ok，我想我大概了解了
<vic_> blueghost: 那么每个窗口的关闭 靠什么？
<blueghost> 例如 在 娱乐 环境中， 文件夹列表，快捷方式，菜单， 都是与娱乐相关
<vic_> blueghost: 学gnome3 不要关闭了？
<knownbad> blueghost: 入赘到王家。
<hata> 】昨天那个cream，稳定不？
<blueghost> vic_:) 有 按钮 的， 这只是简图啊。 就像 gedit 的标签视图 不也有关闭按钮的吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你是广东人
<knownbad> 火星人
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不好意思， 是我的错， 我是王黄部份
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不好意思， 是我的错， 我是王黄不分
<knownbad> 算了改复姓。
<vic_> blueghost: 当然 不是最大化的时候就是一个单独的完整的标题栏  对把。。。。那么当标题栏有任务栏作用的时候 那标题栏的关闭等等按钮放在哪？如果覆盖窗口过多，拥挤，可以提供分组？
<vic_> blueghost: 或者快捷键执行关闭等操作？或者右键？
<blueghost> vic_:) 例如在娱乐环境（workspace）， 列出与之有关的文件夹（音乐，视频，图片等文件夹），列出常用的 娱乐程序，以及 相关的菜单
<vic_> blueghost: 这个我明白  我就说 当标题栏和任务栏组合在一起之后 原有的标题栏的功能及上面的元素怎么呈现的问题
<blueghost> vic_:) 基本的概念，还没细节。 或者 只有关闭按钮， 象 chrome 那类型， 最大最小 右键。 或者 三个都在标签上
<blueghost> vic_:) 太多的话， 省略文字， 只显示图标
<blueghost> vic_:) 都可以
<larry1> 有人在arch下玩过weqq 增强版了么？
<blueghost> 在 工作环境中， 类出 develop 内的 子文件夹（一般每个文件夹 对应一个项目）。 ide， 调试器， 设计等软件快捷方式，和开发的菜单
<vic_> larry1: 悲催了 没法用
<vic_> blueghost: 你说的那个工作环境的概念 kde里有活动的概念 应该差不多把
<blueghost> vic_:) 差不多， 但我想更专一点。 就是重点与kde不同， kde 只是将他作为 功能之一， 而我是主要功能。 专为这个功能来做
<blueghost> vic_:) e17 也有
<vic_> blueghost: 好吧 用c写？
<zhangkaixuan> 给kde兄弟们提供一款界面灰常漂亮的飞信软件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/iblah/
<blueghost> vic_:) 写不写 还不一定呢。 只是 给出我的想法 而已。 有兴趣，你也可以拿去做， 我有空再加入。 基本对 wm 方面，我还是一点概念也没有
<vic_> blueghost: 话说 我对这个要求真不多，kde能满足我的要求。。。
<blueghost> vic_:) e17 也满足我的要求。 也可以不同 workspace 放指定的 快捷方式
<vic_> blueghost: 呵呵
<blueghost> vic_:) kde 可以 不同 workspace 放不同的 部件， 这样就在 workspace 放不同目录 的FileManager部件(忘了那部件的名字了)。 也可以满足我的那个要求
<blueghost> vic_:) 我就是想 去掉 kde 所有的 不关的功能， 专门针对这个来弄。 加上 我得那个 窗口装饰
<mike-w> anyone who uses bootchart?
<mike-w> 有没有人用bootchart啊
<mike-w> 为什么只能出bootchart.tgz?
<mike-w> 渲染就出错IndexError: list index out of range
<mike-w> 有人给个回答吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 有人用过11.04了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329803&p=2312654#p2312654 感觉libreoffice如何？ 对11.04评价怎样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 barcastar — 2011-05-07 13:14
<MaskRay> RavenChan: codejam 怎么算时间的？
<quanru> linux表示分区，与顺序和类型有关。
<quanru> /dev/sda1为第一主分区
<quanru> /dev/sda2为第二主分区
<quanru> /dev/sda3为第三主分区
<quanru> /dev/sda4为第四主分区
<quanru> /dev/sda5为第一逻辑分区
<^k^> quanru:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<quanru> 何解
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 从比赛开始算
<RavenChan> MaskRay,  错的话罚时
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 也就是说不是个别计时的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 和ACM一样的计时
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 统一时间的？不管时区？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这和时区什么关系...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 时区不好不就浪费很多时间了。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这和时区什么关系...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哦....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 所以Q1就有三场
<myke2> cfy: Ubuntu下如何配置cpufreq的?
<Cherrot> 求助！有手动编译MLdonkey3.0.7的吗？我编译加上了upnp支持，mlnet也成功启动，可是路由器upnp列表中仍旧没有Mldonkey，何解呀？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 三场怎么算？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 每场进一部分人
 * Cherrot 有手动编译MLdonkey3.0.7的吗？
 * Cherrot 我编译加上了upnp支持，mlnet也成功启动，
 * Cherrot 可是路由器upnp列表中仍旧没有Mldonkey
<kevinyoung> hai all
<myke2> MaskRay: 考的如何?
<huntxu> RavenChan:
<MaskRay> myke2: 挂了
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像有个题目叫infinite
<tusooa> ls
<myke2> roylez: 现在gnome还要laptop-mode-tools么
<roylez_> myke2: 不知道，不用gnome，但我用laptop mode tool
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<myke2> roylez_: 哦, laptop-mode-tools会损害硬盘么
<roylez_> myke2: 是吗，没仔细看。反正坏就坏吧，呵呵。用3年就够本了
<myke2> roylez_: 网上说的, 也有可能是误传. 你看下/etc/laptop-mode下那个配置文件, 硬盘的是这
<roylez_> myke2: 我把硬盘的电源管理关了
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • compize选项变成方框与圆圈吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329810&p=2312697#p2312697 可以重复选 的，排在一起，选项变成方框， 不可以重复的，也排在一起，选 项变成圆圈， 等了一版 又一版 ，就是不见ubuntu在这个细节上的改动，这是编程的常识问题呀！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息:  ...
<star0119> 五笔用什么软件
<fvw> star0119: 用拼音吧
<star0119> fvw: 想用五笔了
<fvw> star0119: 现在拼音比五笔快
<fvw> star0119: 又不用记什么东西
<star0119> 恩，
<alpha080> 難道不用記拼音么？
<cba> 难道拼音还要记么？
<metbsd> 好像还是搜狗最快
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =今天的题目对你来说应该没难度的吧
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 第一题写麻烦了
<lsq> 我现在有一个问题：不知道为什么面板上的开关机按钮不见了
<lemonhallatvpn> 有谁熟悉【得逻辑】的？
<mike-w> ctrl+alt+f1进入哑终端时为什么不能正常显示？
<mike-w> 屏幕向右下平移
<mike-w> 只剩一小块
 * edison0354 苹果将采用非 Intel / x86 架构的笔电 CPU？
 * edison0354 黑苹果泪奔了
<mike-w> 有没有人答一下我的问题...
<ofan> edison0354: mbp?
<edison0354> ofan: 也许吧
<fvw> 有没有人答一下我的问题
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那个 codejam-commandline 还是挺麻烦的
<yuhuayang> fvw: 什么问题/
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ??
<lsq> 右上角的关机按钮不见了，是怎么会事
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 首页提到的那个工具
<fvw> yuhuayang: 补全错了 不好意思
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不知道是什么...
<huntxu> RavenChan: 借我A-small
<huntxu> RavenChan: >.< 没信心了
<MaskRay> huntxu: 要么？
<MaskRay> huntxu: 求邮箱
<huntxu> ...
<yuhuayang> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang, 好  ㍦ 
<metbsd> 国内甚么邮箱最好
<RavenChan> huntxu, ...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: codejam 到底要把添加哪些代理规则？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: codejam 到底要添加哪些代理规则？我只好全局了……
<yuhuayang> metbsd: QQ邮箱。
<metbsd> 比126还好？
<yuhuayang> metbsd: 访问速度快。附件大。
<mike-w> 电源按钮==
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不知道。你全局吧
<mike-w> XXaccount的图标和电源在一起
<mike-w> cancel lock to panel这一项
<mike-w> then drag it...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  hi
<microcai> MaskRay:  hi
<MaskRay> microcai: hi
<microcai> MaskRay:  g77 怎么编译？
<MaskRay> microcai: 带过去的无线挂了……brcm80211 不支持笔记本开的网络吗？
<microcai> MaskRay: ?
<microcai> MaskRay:  ad-hoc 貌似是要驱动支持的
<microcai> MaskRay: 用上 git 内核了 ？
<MaskRay> microcai: 我 sys-devel/gcc 带 fortran USE flag，不过好像没 g77...
<MaskRay> microcai: 是叫 gfortran
<microcai> MaskRay: 我编译的 gcc3
<microcai> MaskRay:  论坛上有人求救 g77
<microcai> MaskRay: 我就试试看能不能编译个 g77 出来
<MaskRay> microcai: git 内核
<microcai> MaskRay:  good
<RavenChan> MaskRay, D怎么做？
<MaskRay> microcai: 一直是 git 内核。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  good
<microcai> MaskRay:  git 内核好啊！
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 囧 无法进入unity桌面环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329821&p=2312773#p2312773 RT 我想是因为刚升级11.4的时候提示只能进行部分安装没管，结果悲剧就这样发生了 只能进gnome3和xfce，不能进入unity和unity-2d，提示fail to load session ''ubuntu' 和 ‘ubuntu-2d’ 还有 'ubuntu-classic' 本人的小本是A卡 所以这个驱动问题很 ...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 大胆猜测答案是 长度大于1的循环数
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =那你做做看
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 做完了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 过了 small
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 把你的in/out给我...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 每个人的 in 不一样吗
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不一样
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我知道我哪错了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不过你还是发给我吧..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你怎么做的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, gtalk...发你的in/out
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 发代码了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你发到哪了？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你邮箱……喵~
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 1 3 4 2为什么是3?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: (1)(2 3 4)，把 (2 3 4)执行 random shuffle，期望 3 次
<MaskRay> RavenChan: (1)(2 3 4)，把 (2 3 4)执行 random shuffle，期望 6 次
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: (1)(2 3 4)，把 (2 3 4)执行 random shuffle，期望 3 次
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么会是3次？
<RavenChan> 不是6次么
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ...?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ...?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: s[3] = 2/6*(s[3]+1)+1/6*1+1/2*(s[2]+1)
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 长为 n 的循环并不是期望 shuffle n! 次，我一开始这么想的……只是 coding 时写成了 n，然后正好过了……
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight!
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 题目没说清楚啊...
<hata> chromium.org 的ipv6 是多少?
<microcai> MaskRay: 才高中啊! 后生可畏！
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 为什么不是n!?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, n!
 * lemonhallatvpn 只能说高中的时候都忙着去谈情说爱去了。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 如果 random_shuffle 后有一些数已经在对应位置了，那么下次 shuffle 不必对所有 n 个元素进行 shuffle
<my4899> 人真多呀
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那为什么不直接对全部N个数这么干？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 每次应该把数拆成循环，然后分别对每个循环 shuffle，如果分裂出新循环就重复
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你算算期望的话就会发现，对循环算期望和对任意排列算期望的式子是一样的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 写个解方程的吧……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我强烈认为题目错了...
<XwinX> iGnome:
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这样的话排好3个似乎只要2.5 次
<XwinX> blueghost: qml 是什么?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 1*(1/6)+(1+2)*(1/2)+f(3)*(1/3)=f(3)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, f(3)=2.5
<RavenChan> MaskRay, D这题，好像题目错了...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 如果当成是1 2 3/2 3 1/3 1 2/这样的shuffle的话，那就没问题
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不然的话就和循环没关系
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 直接用递推式算，结果会比答案小得多
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 1*(1/6)+(1+2)*(1/2)+(1+f(3))*(1/3)=f(3)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哦...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我错了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是你看，这个式子里没有利用循环这个性质
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 利用了，比如 2 3 1 5 6 4，应该把它分成 2 3 1  和 5 6 4 两部分来 shuffle
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 没有利用，你说这个概率式子哪部分体现了循环呢？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那个 =n 我是乱猜的，可能会有问题（但过了 D-small 了）
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 一个循环 shuffle 后可能分裂为若干个循环（分裂出来的循环长度都比原来小）
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 算算f(4)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我算出来48/13
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 4的错排是多少..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 9
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我错了...
<xikaouj> 大家有没有注意到www.kernel.org 不翻墙不能访问了？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我懂了 Oz
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ===
<RavenChan> MaskRay, Orz
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是SB
<microcai> xikaouj: 没有的事情
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没有的事情
<iGnome> XwinX: 咋不出去玩
<XwinX> iGnome: 不想出门
<XwinX> iGnome: 让 gnome3 搞郁闷了
<my4899> 哦
<XwinX> iGnome: 你现在在用什么桌面?
<my4899> gnome
<iGnome> XwinX: 不如先问我嘛。我保证叫你不去g3
<XwinX> iGnome: gnome3进 extra 了
<my4899> 为什么不去G3NE
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不升没办法嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么题?
<iGnome> lin没强迫升级的事情吧。
<chattan> 真是很杯具呀
<myke2> iGnome: 现在还要laptop-mode-tools吗
<iGnome> arch滚过去的？ lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 我要升级系统啊
<iGnome> XwinX: ..
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不过为什么就是n呢= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 求证明
<iGnome> myke2: 不知道啊。
<myke2> RavenChan: 什么题?
<XwinX> iGnome: gnome 不升,很多库不能用了
<myke2> iGnome: 在gnome中
<chattan> 哎～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<iGnome> myke2: 本本没在这。很久米关心过这些了。
<myke2> XwinX: arch可以设置某些不升级啊
<myke2> iGnome: ubuntu 10.04中
<XwinX> myke2: 是可以,不过麻烦
<chattan> Empathy 是在哪个包里的呢
<myke2> iGnome: 不会有多新的软件的
<myke2> XwinX: blacklist
<iGnome> myke2: ..
<XwinX> myke2: 有些库偷偷升上去了,N多软件会找到lib
<chattan> iGnome: EE
<iGnome> 茶茶
<chattan> iGnome: 扯淡
<chattan> iGnome: Empathy在哪个包里的哟
<XwinX> iGnome: 要不,我用ubuntu,可以试试unity
<chattan> iGnome: 我用irssi好纠结的
<iGnome> 茶茶扯淡。 lol
<XwinX> chattan: 用 weechat
<iGnome> XwinX: 那也别用。都烂货。
<chattan> XwinX: 怎么玩
<XwinX> iGnome: 那用啥啊
<iGnome> compiz嘛
<chattan> 估计也不好吧
<XwinX> chattan: 和  irssi 差不多
<chattan> 。。。。
<chattan> 那不是一样的纠结呀
<iGnome> chattan: 来opera不
<ofan> 茶蛋..
<chattan> 。。。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 一个光透透的compiz怎么用
<XwinX> chattan: 那用xchat
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么题目?
<iGnome> XwinX: metacity or fvwm
<chattan> irssi 右边的 list怎么搞的来？忘记了好
<my4899> compiz 挺好用的哦
<XwinX> iGnome: fk
<chattan> XwinX: Xchat只能IRC
<iGnome> 无敌的 fvwm
<XwinX> iGnome: compiz 自己就是一个 wm, 还要 fvwm metacity 做啥
<XwinX> chattan: irssi 也只能irc 吧
<XwinX> chattan: 你想要一个全的?
<iGnome> 。不是要你选择嘛
<XwinX> chattan: pidgin?
<iGnome> finch
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 新手求助，问题很纠结---详情见内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329829&p=2312849#p2312849 今天在桌面不小心设置了登录等待选择用户时间为无，（有点像直接登录） 后来 我注销了一下，选择了一种登录模式，好像是 最下面的一个，叫XXXXXdefault 什么的，然后进入桌面的时候，，纠结的事情发生了， 桌面 ...
<myke2> 表示finch太难用
<iGnome> bitlbee
<iGnome> 这样就都可以了。 IM + irc
<chattan> XwinX: pidgin怎么安装呢
<chattan> 不会
<XwinX> yaourt -S pidgin
<iGnome> .
<myke2> chattan: ubuntu?
<chattan> RHEL6
<XwinX> yum install pidgin
<chattan> Warning: No matches found for: pidgin
<chattan> No Matches found
<XwinX> iGnome: 你现在又滚回fvwm了?
<XwinX> yum search pidgin
<chattan> No matches found for: pidgin‘
<iGnome> arch才是滚嘛。
<iGnome> 我用compiz
<XwinX> iGnome: 那其它配套的东西呢
<chattan> iGnome: fvwm用起纠结吗
<XwinX> iGnome: 面板, 文件管理器,桌面?
<iGnome> chattan: 。。
<myke2> chattan: fvwm......
<iGnome> XwinX: gnome这套嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: gnome3这套?
<iGnome> 。。不3不4
<iGnome> 纯2，就那郭德纲徒弟说的
<myke2> chattan: fvwm 你可以去试试
<XwinX> iGnome: 可我没纯2了啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 我本来也是compiz配gnome2的
<iGnome> XwinX: 重装一个纯洁的fvwm
<XwinX> iGnome: 现在gnome2没了,我怎么办
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要fvwm
<iGnome> 降级嘛
<iGnome> g3可以卸载
<XwinX> iGnome: 降毛啊,源里都没了
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 丢弃洗发水吧
<myke2> arch似乎不能降级吧
<MaskRay> myke2: google code jam
<iGnome> 那滚，不是人滚的。
<MaskRay> myke2: http://code.google.com/codejam/contest/dashboard?c=975485#s=p3
<XwinX> iGnome: 已经没有gnome-panel 2.32 了
<iGnome> 可怜了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 写了个暴力，答案就是 n - (a[i]==i 的数目)
<XwinX> iGnome: nautilus 2.32也没了
<myke2> MaskRay: a lot of english
<iGnome> 稳定第一
<iGnome> rox
<XwinX> iGnome: 不用arch用啥
<XwinX> iGnome: ubuntu?
<iGnome> rox-filer
<XwinX> iGnome: rox 难看死了
<chattan> myke2: 纠结的东西
<iGnome> 不是吧
<chattan> iGnome: 你还在纠结吗
<XwinX> iGnome: 再说,一个文件管理器不够,还要一个 panel
<iGnome> 飞快的嘛
<myke2> XwinX: 文件管理器用ranger吧
<iGnome> 喜欢光桌面的，来fvwm
<XwinX> iGnome: panel 用什么
<MaskRay> myke2: 1~N 的排列，每次可以选择一些位置，把这些位置的数 random_shuffle ，求期望 shuffle 次数
<iGnome> thunar
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 递推做的？
<XwinX> myke2: panel 呢
<iGnome> panel要了干嘛哦
<iGnome> lxde
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么shuffle
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你解释一下……我说不清楚
<XwinX> iGnome: 放东西啊
<iGnome> tint2
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 在多大的范围内就是N?
<XwinX> iGnome: 比如,通知栏, 时钟什么的
<myke2> XwinX: gnome panel
<iGnome> lxpanel
<iGnome> 就这2个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你暴力了多大的范围？
<XwinX> myke2: gnome-panel3.0就是个悲剧啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 什么叫做shuffle
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 1~10 都是的
<myke2> XwinX: 我用Ubuntu 10.04
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<iGnome> XwinX: 过来吧。我给你配好 fvwm。保管你喜欢。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你得算1~1000...
<myke2> RavenChan: 什么shuffle?
<XwinX> myke2: iGnome 不要 fvwm
<MaskRay> myke2: 你去那个 apio 了吗
<chattan> FVWM就一个很纠结的东西
<myke2> MaskRay: 不去
<RavenChan> myke2, 自己查...
<iGnome> 那直接上那啥 wlyxxx
<iGnome> 啥名字去了
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 把1~1000都算了吧，这样我就放心了...
<myke2> RavenChan: 欺负我新机器stardict都没装
<RavenChan> myke2, .....
<XwinX> iGnome: 真受不了,自己写一个 panel
<chattan> 不给钱的情况下用RHEL更纠结
<iGnome> 那直接上gtk3，在浏览器里面跑
<iGnome> XwinX: 难受不
<XwinX> iGnome: 难受
<iGnome> 换系统
<XwinX> iGnome: 换啥
<iGnome> ub嘛。
<iGnome> debç³»
<XwinX> iGnome: 对deb不爽
<XwinX> 那个包体系是个悲剧
<XwinX> rpm 也是
<iGnome> 那小黄狗
<iGnome> slax
<iGnome> mint
<myke2> MaskRay: T掉的意思?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 全排列算的……
<iGnome> 软件都是mo so 的
<iGnome> 动态插入
<RavenChan> MaskRay, Orz....
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要
<iGnome> XwinX: 去win8算了
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要
<iGnome> 改名xwin8
<XwinX> iGnome: e17用过吗?
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么样?
<iGnome> 那中文不好的。
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦
<iGnome> 现在不知道
<myke2> RavenChan: 洗牌?
<zkwlx> myke2, 我说你们聊什么呢，跟ACM出题形式一样啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 能不能稍微解释下?
<myke2> zkwlx: 我又不acm
<zkwlx> myke2, 看得那个链接，你们不是一直在说这个吗，呵呵
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 好吧希望它是n,你RP真好，当N算然后直接对了....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是按2*n算的= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是按2*(n-1)算的= =
<kdlijian> su
<anticlockwise> cfy: 拿到offer啦！Amazon的
<RavenChan> anticlockwise, Orz!
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才terminal-emulator卡了
<myke2> MaskRay: xterm实在不会配置
<sitaback> http://www.douban.com/group/239877/
<anticlockwise> RavenChan: hoho，昨天接到的消息～
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在用evilvte
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 恭喜下。赶紧回家酬谢下我吧。 nnnd 别从此不回家了。
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 哈哈，8月份要回国的～10月1号才开始上班
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 但是大前天悲剧了，连 infinite 都想不出来
<myke2> MaskRay: infinite是简单题?
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 哦。到10月啊。这么久。。。舒服。
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 嗯，是啊，呵呵，因为美国那边要签证，今年签证最早的开始时间就是10月1号了
<iGnome> 那种签证
<huntxu> MaskRay RavenChan : 我要B-large！！！！
<myke2> MaskRay: 话说我只会做每一层自己是连通的简单情形.
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那个蚂蚁的题目？
<MaskRay> huntxu: 模拟吧，如果栈非空且最后一个字符和当前字符能变成一个字符则变，否则压入栈；然后检测栈顶是否和之前元素冲突
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 蚂蚁题
<huntxu> MaskRay: 模嘛，现在是对答案，不是想问题 = =
<MaskRay> huntxu: 不同人的 in/out 不一样的吧
<huntxu> MaskRay: large是一样的...
<MaskRay> huntxu: 429175410e37f7251e2c24e46b5ba6296790437c  /tmp/B-large.out
<MaskRay> huntxu: sha1sum
<huntxu> MaskRay: 我没有in啊 = =
<huntxu> MaskRay: large没得重试的
<MaskRay> huntxu: 求邮箱
<MaskRay> huntxu: 什么叫 large 没得重试？
<huntxu> MaskRay: 就是不能第二次提交
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那个的话肯定是沿着一条线来回走吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 解决Ubuntu10.10下VirtualBox使用USB的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329840&p=2312950#p2312950 首先不要使用ose版，不支持usb 建议到官网上下载新版 同时下载VirtualBox 4.0.6 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack，这是必须的 安装完VirtualBox后，直接双击这个扩展包就能默认用VirtualBox打开安装 我的VirtualBox报错误：访问u ...
<tusooa> 问个问题，firefox怎么设置，让它使用emacs键绑定?
<roylez_> huntxu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110503/196409.html
<Lavande> 下载win的gtalk，安装程序都坏掉了，有木有？
<Lavande> 估计是被做了手脚
<jiero> http://www.janmorgenstern.com/sintel/Jan_Morgenstern-Sintel-FLAC.zip
<hata> 源代码就1g？
<hata> 这么大？
<hata> chromium
<tusooa> 问个问题，firefox怎么设置，让它使用emacs键绑定?
<hata> tusooa: 插件
<tusooa> 不怎么好用
<MaskRay> tusooa: twitter.....
<cfy> anticlockwise: 恭喜啊:)
<cfy> myke2: 配置?debian貌似配置就在/etc/init.d/cpufreq-utils里.
<tusooa> MaskRay: er,怎么感觉像vim的配制。。。
<tusooa> er...
<cfy> iGnome: ee,原来有很多人和你一样把配置写在脚本里....
<MaskRay> tusooa: 确实是 vim 的配置……配成 Emacs 的键绑定
<tusooa> MaskRay: vimperator ?
<cfy> anticlockwise: 你是不是搞ai的?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 的 fork：pentadactyl
<moriramar> 開始操蛋地配置內核。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 嗯，是啊，AI的自然语言处理分支
<cfy> anticlockwise: 看到文章说ai走错了路?基础问题快没有人来解决了?
<cfy> anticlockwise: 说什么最近几十年没有啥进展
<cfy> anticlockwise: 当老师?
<anticlockwise> cfy: 这种文章总会有的～呵呵～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 貌似还是元老级的人写的...
<anticlockwise> cfy: 不是，一直在做Research Assistant
<cfy> anticlockwise: http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37525/?p1=A2&a=f
<anticlockwise> cfy: 只能说自然语言处理方面统计的方法已经在被滥用了
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不太明白?滥用?
<wozhsn> exit
<wozhsn> quit
<anticlockwise> cfy: 现在的自然语言处理，大部分就是用一个统计模型，至少寻找不同的特征值而已，创新的会少一些
<anticlockwise> cfy: 老婆叫我出门啦，HOHO～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哦.
<cfy> anticlockwise: 呵呵
<cfy> 我晕了...
<cfy> clisp-doc包里就是man clisp的不同格式啊.....
<moriramar> cfy: PCMCIA 的东西新机器上都没了吧？
<cfy> moriramar: 这是什么?
<moriramar> cfy: ……
<cfy> moriramar: 还是sbcl好....
<moriramar> ？
<moriramar> cfy: 怎麼說？
<cfy> moriramar: sbcl用drakma出错....
<moriramar> ...
<cfy> moriramar: ghc启动内存多少?
<cfy> moriramar: sbcl的60MB,让我很头痛....
<moriramar> cfy: 我還沒装到那的，記不得了。
<moriramar> cfy: 現在還在配置核心。
<cfy> moriramar: ghc你没装.....
<moriramar> cfy: 正在安裝 Gentoo amd64 中。
<cfy> moriramar: 疼.....
<moriramar> 新機器嘛！
<moriramar> cfy: ^
<cfy> moriramar: 哦....台式?
<moriramar> 本子
<cfy> moriramar: 哦
<myke2> cfy: 卸载了, 他已经有cpufreq-selector
<cfy> myke2: 哦?
<myke2> cfy: 我在修改/etc/init.d, 发现没用, 后来发现有cpufreq-selector
<cfy> 哦.
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<myke2> MaskRay: 黑书上有个蚂蚁递归旅行的题记得吗?
<moriramar> microcai: 打擾一下， Module unload 這個一般用不上吧？
<jiero> http://zero-k.info/img/hof/r1_winner.jpg PlanetWar第一阶段结束
<jiero> http://zero-k.info/img/hof/r1_map.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又遇到我自己的幽灵...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你大概死掉了
<jiero> 我知道
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 踹死
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我很少能打过自己的幽灵
<rothsdad> 大家帮忙贴一张图到imagebin吧，我的一直打不开，图片是http://www.techcredo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/wood-wallpaper_12801.jpg
<MaskRay> 要不是 brcm80211，CONFIG_MODULES 也不用了。。。
 * rothsdad help
<myke2> MaskRay: 你现在知道pal的O(n)了吧?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 幽灵和杂货店老板搞死了，我没罐头机买了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 拿了幽灵3k金币
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 就知道罐头
<roylez_> jiero: 看见幽灵就是要发财了
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 你能打开http://www.techcredo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/wood-wallpaper_12801.jpg吗？
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 你能帮忙把这张图片发我邮箱里吗?
<MeaCulpa> MeaCulpa: 不能，我校园网，慢得很
<yunfan> 废了一天功夫终于做了个简单的blog
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 哦，那算了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 在虚拟机中安装系统。怎么上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329852&p=2313243#p2313243 我是在虚拟机中安装的ubuntu。安装完成之后还可以正常上网。但是更新完软件之后再重启就上不了网了。怎么办 本人绝对菜鸟希望各位大大的解答能够尽量详细。谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 我是大菜鸟 — 2011-05-07 18:19
<jiero> roylez:我们说的不是一个游戏stone soup里杀幽灵啥都没有，而且一般它战力比你强大得多，即使死的是lv4，你是同类的lv8也未必能胜利
<roylez_> jiero: stone soup有些坑爹。精英怪太多。sigmud见我一次屠我一次
<porcelet> http://i.imgur.com/NVW6N.png
<lemonhall> chromium死了
<porcelet> 同志们，优酷视频文字标题或者切换高清选项卡里的文字乱码是怎么回事呢
<porcelet> 见图：http://i.imgur.com/NVW6N.png
<myke2> lemonhall: ?
<jiero> roylez: stone soup很坑的，经常达到无处可走的地步，困在一个楼层，然后所有楼梯口都是比你强的怪物把守，干脆出去算了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我的猫看到老虎就跑了
<roylez_> jiero: nethack还是无敌的，没话说
<lemonhall> myke2: 一定会死掉。。我又不会调试它。。。。。
<jiero> :D
<lemonhall> myke2: 见鬼。。。。
<roylez_> lemonhall: 这东西从来没活过
<lemonhall> myke2: 逼我用FF4啊
<myke2> MaskRay: http://blog.renren.com/blog/326651055/724928784
<jiero> nethack不如 Slash'em
<porcelet> 没人遇到优酷这种乱码的现象吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 我怀疑笔误了
<roylez_> jiero: slash'em没有龙鳞甲
<lemonhall> roylez_: ............
<jiero> roylez: ...
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> 好恶心啊好恶心。。。
<jiero> zero-k raid 更新
<jiero> 谁要的 rapid pin zkr
<myke2> MaskRay: here?
<MaskRay> myke2: 要去吃饭了。我想的也是用并査集，不过没法做到线性
<myke2> MaskRay: 不好意思, 刚才化错了
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<lemonhall> ofan: 求妹子
<edison0354> lemonhall：求DHD
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ................................................................
<lemonhall> edison0354: blueghost 现在我在看一部小说，是PDF的
<jiero> DHD是啥？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> DHD是什么/
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 色情的?
<lemonhall> edison0354: blueghost UBUNTU ONE这种东西可以让我同步文件
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不好用
<lemonhall> edison0354: blueghost 但无法同步上一次打开PDF时的状态
<chattan> 缺电呀
<jiero> 呃。可以设置吧。
<chattan> 又停电了
<chattan> 杯具
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你上次 打开 pdf 有没有修改任何东西
<jiero> chattan:哦
<jiero> 原来你还在
<chattan> 重庆现在好缺电
<lemonhall> PDF的那个阅读器是靠什么在记住我上次打开时候的状态呢。。。。。。
<chattan> jiero: 在呀
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果你 同步 查看器 的配置目录 就行了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没有修改任何东西，系统自带的那个阅读器可以记住我上次读到那里了。。我想同步这个。。。看来先去请教GOOGLE大神
<jiero> chattan: 恩，在这里我看到了好多从论坛消失的
<jiero> ^_^
<chattan> jiero: 你呢
<chattan> jiero: 你也从论坛消失了吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不可能 不修改任何东西就可以记住的
<jiero> chattan: 什么呢？
<jiero> chattan: 没有啊。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但一定不是 修改 pdf 本身
<chattan> jiero: 已经转投XP了
<jiero> ^_^
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只会修改 查看器 的配置目录
<chattan> huntxu: 来扯淡
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只会修改 查看器 的配置文件
<jiero>  需要就做
<chattan> XwinX: 来扯淡
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩，我也是这样想的，先从HOME目录下的隐藏文件开始
<chattan> copyleft: 出来扯淡
<XwinX> chattan:
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你找到你 那查看器 的配置目录，或文件， 复制到 ubuntu-one  的共享目录， 然后在链接出来
<jiero> 扯谈兄
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你这么想，还问？ 耍我啊
<chattan> Zambezi: 出来扯淡
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你比我大啊
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大度些
<chattan> ant__: 出来扯淡玩啦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我小气
<jiero> xd
<chattan> blueghost: 出来扯淡玩啦
<jiero> :-*
<chattan> cfy: 出来扯淡玩啦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 非常非常非常小气
<blueghost> chattan:) 干嘛
<chattan> lemonhall: 出来扯淡玩啦
<cfy> chattan: - -!
<XwinX> chattan: 扯啥?
<chattan> blueghost: 不干嘛，淡藤
<jiero> 扯啥？
<jiero> 扯蛋
<chattan> jiero: 扯淡，不扯蛋
<blueghost> chattan:) 扯你 的 蛋蛋？
<chattan> 无聊呀
<jiero> 扯蛋=胡说
<chattan> blueghost: 哥没有被的爱好得
<chattan> 没有电呀
<jiero> 没有电就好好看星空
<jiero> 留心天上掉龟壳
<chattan> 还没有黑
<chattan> 木有好看的
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/04/20/fedora-15-beta-gnome-3.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 尝鲜首选平台 Fedora 15 Beta 发布| OwnLinux.cn
<XwinX> chattan: 我还在纠结gnome3
<chattan> 玩了一下觉得木有多大的意思
<chattan> 估计在平板上这个好用
<chattan> PC上用的话，太纠结了
<XwinX> 烦死这玩意了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这么说起来，smplayer也是一个道理。。但是我没找到它们记住断点的目录。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<chattan> smplayer有一个文件来记录的
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/smplayer
<^k^> ⇪ title: 万能播放器 SMPlayer 绿色汉化版| OwnLinux.cn
<happyaron> XwinX: long live gnome-panel
<XwinX> happyaron: gnome-panel 3.0 是个悲剧
<XwinX> 万岁个毛啊
<happyaron> XwinX: 那倒是。。。
<happyaron> XwinX: love live gnome2
<XwinX> happyaron: 嗯
<chattan> 没有电
<chattan> 好热
<XwinX> happyaron: 要发起一项运动,保住gnome2
<myke2> happyaron: software-center 那个提权是怎么做的
<myke2> happyaron: 我不是sudoer不敢乱弄
<myke2> happyaron: 我不是sudoer
<lemonhall> chattan: ???
<lemonhall> chattan: 你知道大概在哪里能找到这个我文件么？
<chattan> 忘记了
<XwinX> 在网上看到 近日，一艘中国渔船在中国传统海域——黄岩岛附近捕鱼时遭到菲律宾海军野蛮扣押。随后赶来的南海舰队的“湛江”“珠海”与菲军舰交火。因“湛江号”电脑系统失控，舰上的3枚反舰导弹自动射出，将菲1艘护卫舰和1艘巡逻艇击沉。中方本着人道主义原则迅速搭救，但未能救起1人。
<chattan> lemonhall: 以前看到过的
<happyaron> XwinX: 类似保住kde3的trinity?
<happyaron> myke2: 我也不知道，应该都是用sudo的函数
<XwinX> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> XwinX: 加油！
<caleb-> XwinX: 加油！
<yunfan> XwinX: 俄 电脑系统失控
<happyaron> XwinX: 往gtk3移植吗？
<XwinX> happyaron: 不要gtk3
<huntxu> RavenChan: ...
<happyaron> XwinX: 呃，那你自己就还要维护gtk2，长期看来工作量是不是更大。。。
<XwinX> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> XwinX: 加油 :)
<XwinX> happyaron: 我不干
<XwinX> happyaron: 要不你来做
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: flvcd.com挂了貌似...
<happyaron> XwinX: 不做，有各大发行版支持，GNOME2至少可以再用2年。
<XwinX> happyaron: 2年以后怎么办?
<ofan> 全面qt
<happyaron> XwinX: 再说呗，说不定那时候gnome3给力了，或者换enlightenment
<XwinX> happyaron: enlightenment 怎么样?
<myke2> happyaron: 像synaptic都是用gksu的
<happyaron> XwinX: 字体没有gnome那样直接设置就能用，但是其他的非常好。
<huntxu> MaskRay: 给个D的数据来
<XwinX> huntxu: 那要怎么设置?
<XwinX> happyaron:
<XwinX> happyaron: 不会硬编码了吗
<happyaron> XwinX: 没有
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> XwinX: 再说我有enlightenment开发者帐号，哪里不顺心可以去改
<XwinX> happyaron: 那我装一个试试
<XwinX> happyaron: 不爽的话,给你发patch?
<happyaron> XwinX: 呃，暂时还是别，我都有半年多没碰它代码了。
<happyaron> XwinX: 等我考完然后再一样一样弄吧。
<happyaron> XwinX: 你可以去它的trac上提交，维护挺积极的。
<caleb-> 有 RHEL 支持, gnome2 还可以活很多年
<caleb-> 有 RHEL 支持, gnome2 还可以活很多年
<XwinX> happyaron: 这玩意还维护积极?
 * caleb- kick 网络线
<XwinX> happyaron: 开发10多年了吧
<happyaron> XwinX: 嗯，其实开发一直非常活跃
<XwinX> happyaron: 还没见谱
<happyaron> XwinX: 一群完美主义者
<happyaron> XwinX: 理念上领先GNOME 5~8年。
<caleb-> e17 生不逢时
<XwinX> happyaron: 嗯
<caleb-> 当初出来时是很惊艳, 但现在看就普通了
<caleb-> 开发太慢了
<happyaron> 以前说，桌面将来都要用3D加速，gnome不信，于是有了enlightenment
<happyaron> 后来e17用二进制配置文件，gnome说你太蠢了，用xml多好。再看现在gnome3的dconf呢。
<XwinX> gnome 越做越烂了
<caleb-> 二进制配置文件--
<XwinX> caleb-: 二进制配置文件解释快啊
<RavenChan> huntxu, ~
<happyaron> caleb-: windows用它也不是没道理啊。
 * caleb- is txt conf 党人
<happyaron> caleb-: 用kde去。
<happyaron> caleb-: xml我觉得和二进制区别已经不大了，手改根本无法忍受。
 * caleb- 都用没配置文件的 XD
<happyaron> ...
<caleb-> 所以我一直讨厌 gconf / gsetting / dconf
<XwinX> happyaron: caleb- xml 做配置都是SB
<happyaron> :)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 其实D就是n减去已经在原位的数字
<XwinX> happyaron: caleb-  解释慢,手工修改又麻烦
<XwinX> happyaron: caleb-  其中了二进制配置和文本配置所有缺点
<MaskRay> RavenChan: <MaskRay> RavenChan: 写了个暴力，答案就是 n - (a[i]==i 的数目)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是缺乏证明
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你暴力怎么写的？全排列？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 留给你证明了……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我等题解....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 相当于把对的不懂，然后敲剩下的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不动
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 第一步我就没理解
<MaskRay> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384471/
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 递推算的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那就不会错了...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 拿这个跑过large么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没希望的……有个 11 就慢了……
<if_else> 各位兄台，rtorret 设定下载文件标记时有 off / hig ，其中 hig 是什么意思？谢谢
<eagleqing> 求救update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.plymouth because link group default.plymouth is broken.
<eagleqing> update-alternatives: warning: not replacing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth with a link.
<eagleqing> update-alternatives: warning: not replacing /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub with a link.
<eagleqing> 更改启动画面时 改出这个错误了 主要是第一个
<ori_> clear
<eagleqing> ori_: 如何clear  我小白  囧
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 如何解决samba中共享的windows分区的访问权限？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329860&p=2313372#p2313372 系统ubuntu11.04 内核为2.6.39.0 共享了挂载的windows分区 但virtualbox 中运行的xp里。可以访问共享的其它文件。 唯独不能访问共享的windows分区。xp报的错误为没有权限 我尝试修改挂载点的用户权限，无论是 ...
<happyaron> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/documentation/
<eagleqing> 郁闷  我那个问题 谁知道怎么解决啊？link group default.plymouth is broken
<eagleqing>  				 				Re: plymouth don't work 			 			
<eagleqing>  			 		   		 		 		I'm having the same problem in Natty, wondering if anyone can help?
<eagleqing> ``
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么做到O(n)呢?
<myke2> RavenChan: Problem不能描述下吗?
<lemonhall> ..............
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 我想的并査集有问题。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 先解释第一步那个
<myke2> MaskRay: j < i && j + f(j) + 1 >= i --> f(i) >= min{ j + f(j) - i, f(j * 2 - i) }
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后怎么优化?
<myke2> MaskRay: 变形下
<MaskRay> myke2: 等一下
<myke2> MaskRay: i + f(i) >= min{ j + f(j), (j * 2 - i) + f(j * 2 - i) - j * 2 }
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 那21:30之后再说, 我还要背English
<MaskRay> 就用他的记号，f(i) 表示以 i+0.5 为中心的最长回文子串长度的一半
<myke2> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/CJq6kWKC
<myke2> MaskRay: 88
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 最长回文字串?? ..
<edison0354> happyaron: 你联系那谁没？
<MaskRay> lolicon: acmer
<lolicon> MaskRay: 题解满街都是 。。。
<lemonhall> 这里有这样的好学生，真是好
<happyaron> edison0354: 还在北邮了。。。北邮的人弄了一堆椅子。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 又组织PARTY？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 带了4个宠物进sokoban, 乱七八糟
<TopWinStudio> 真的很奇怪，我发现很多地方freenode都登录不上，难道被封了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<edison0354> lemonhall：阿荣组织啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 把它们卡第一层，自己下去，最后一层搞不定再回来找它们
<happyaron> edison0354: 他们能把网解决好。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 方校长家网络不错
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<TopWinStudio> 手机上一点问题都没有，为什么呢？
<MaskRay> lolicon: 要 O(n) 解决，应该不容易着的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 好主意
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 手头没有pickaxe, 所以minetown也被卡住，boulder我也砸不开，很被动
 * microcai 刚刚谁找我？
<TopWinStudio> 真的很奇怪，我发现很多地方freenode都登录不上，难道被封了？
<MeaCulpa> 矮子杀光了都没，nngx
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: sokoban我没用过pickaxe，最多拿魔杖破石头
<TopWinStudio> 谁知道怎么弄啊？
<TopWinStudio> 真的很奇怪，我发现很多地方freenode都登录不上，难道被封了？
<lolicon> MaskRay: 可以做到
<lemonhall> ofan: 求妹子
<MaskRay> lolicon: 是用 j < i && j+f(j) >= i 的性质吧，那个我会，还有其他方法吗？
<lolicon> MaskRay: 首先把原串翻转接在原串后面，中间用个特殊字符隔开，然后枚举位置，找这两个位置起始的最长公共字串。。
<lolicon> MaskRay: 最长公共字串用后缀数组+RMQ
<MaskRay> lolicon: 然后还要 suffix array/tree……确实可以 O(n)……
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我的小马驹把unicorn做掉了，哈哈
<lolicon> MaskRay: 不过很麻烦。。
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: unicorn是独角兽？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不错，有了unicorn horn才变得简单
<TopWinStudio> 不知道你们在说啥。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 会不会用光？
<MeaCulpa> 我的药水都被cocktrice弄炸了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这东西不是损耗品
<MeaCulpa> unicorn horn 还是有肯可能被polymorph药水毁掉的吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 药水不放袋子，自己找的
<MeaCulpa> 还有清水不能随便dip
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: unicorn很多的...
<MeaCulpa> good...
<MeaCulpa> 下课了
<MeaCulpa> 回家
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没那么多毛病，哪里来的a变形水？只有变形杖和卷轴
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 计算机网络...
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: roylez_ 听你们玩的这么起劲儿。。我都心痒痒了。。。哎。。。
 * lemonhall 我是个贱人！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<lolicon> ..
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<vic_> 播放器的列表排序真是蛋疼啊。。。。文件名全是数字的 竟然给我按字符排序。。真是坑爹 啊
<lemonhall> Linux ubuntu11 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lemonhall> vic_: 哈，在排序之前来一个转换就好了。。。。把源代码DOWN下来。。。。改一下
<vic_> lemonhall: 你说的对啊 可是我小白 不知道咋改
<edison0354> lemonhall：来画减速器吧
<lemonhall> vic_: 我好像说的也不太对。。。。首先得判断是否可以转换成数字
<lemonhall> vic_: 我记得以前一个VIWER最蛋疼的地方是，1.jpg 11.jpg 2.jpg 22.jpg.....
<lemonhall> vic_: 最后我不得不蛋疼得将文件名改成 001.jpg 002.jpg ....011.jpg ....022.jpg
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<vic_> lemonhall: 你说的对啊
<vic_> lemonhall: 真是蛋疼
<kaio> 好，有用 MSP430 的？
<hata> http://pastebin.com/SPT9TJaq 编译geoclue遇到错误，求解决
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个能维护吗?
<zss> css 做动态菜单要加js脚本 吗
<zss> 有没有什么工具能方便的做动态菜单的.
<moriramar> happyaron: 你要去做 enlightenment 嗎？
<moriramar> XwinX: 有關 gconf/dconf 部分我表示，能把一個很惡心的東西做的更惡心真是太有水准了。
<happyaron> moriramar: 暂时不
<MaskRay> myke2:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384516/
<moriramar> happyaron: 暫時不就是考完了要去做？
<hata> http://pastebin.com/SPT9TJaq 编译geoclue遇到错误，求解决
<MaskRay> happyaron: e17?
<moriramar> 要開始安裝 GRUB2 了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 他好像是不活跃開發人員呢！
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我也想加入什么项目，竞赛都结束了
<moriramar> hata: 不好意思，麻煩你一下，能在 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 上再傳下嗎？我這看 pastebin 好像看不了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个性质我证出了啊
<moriramar> MaskRay: 是嗎？結果如何？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说然后怎么用
<MaskRay> myke2: 其实还可以证明当 f(2i-j) != j+f(j)-i 时，f(i) = min(f(2i-j), j+f(j)-i)
<myke2> MaskRay: 问题之后怎么优化计算f(i)?
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 维护一个当前 j+f(j) 的最大值
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 挂了
<XwinX> moriramar: 同感
<myke2> moriramar: 就像中国乒乓, 有多少人参加乒乓? 最后有几个人能代表国家?
<moriramar> XwinX: 上 Meaculpa 說過，配置文件最好是能用 >> 加新項目的，不過那個就算 ini 也不行吧。
<XwinX> myke2: 玩乒乓为啥一定要代表国家
<happyaron> moriramar: 考完会参与，但是不知道要参与多少
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯
<XwinX> moriramar: 简单的ini还是可以的吧
<moriramar> hata: 您老能給個英文版的嗎？
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以发现 a[i+1..i+1+min(f(2i-j),j+f(j)-i)] == reversed(a[i-min(f(2i-j),j+f(j)-i)+1..i])
<moriramar> XwinX: 不行吧。簡單的，有兩個[] 的ini，你怎麼在第一個[]下加項？
<XwinX> moriramar: 加一个段
<myke2> MaskRay: and?
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以一个指针 x == i+1+min(f(2i-j),j+f(j)-i)，一个指针 y == i-min(f(2i-j),j+f(j)-i)+1..i；while (a[x] == a[y]) x++, y--。具体还要考虑出界情况
<XwinX> moriramar: 顺序读ini, 后面的值盖掉前面的
<moriramar> XwinX: 有這樣的嗎？
<XwinX> moriramar:  好像没有
<moriramar> XwinX: 不還是……
<XwinX> moriramar: 不过应该能实现
<moriramar> XwinX: 實現是可以，那最後改成什麼鬼樣子了。
<XwinX> moriramar: 比如 $HOME下的 ini 盖掉/etc/下的
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说从f'(i) = min{ f(2 * i - j), j + f(j) - i } 逐一验证? 这个未必O(n)吧?
<lolicon> myke2: 搜索 suffix array 回文字串 。。
<vic_> a.c文件中怎么调用 b.c中的 xxx函数？？
<myke2> lolicon: 不用suffix
<myke2> lolicon: 就是要用dp && 单调队列
<XwinX> vic_: xxx(...)
<moriramar> MaskRay: 想找項目？之前 Google Code of Summer 應該還有沒有人接的項目，你去找導師直接談，應該有人會指導你的吧，就是 Google 不給你錢了。
<lolicon> myke2: 那就不知道了
<MaskRay> myke2: 验证完后 j+f(j) 的最大值更新为 x
<vic_> XwinX: 能直接调用其他文件 的函数？？
<XwinX> vic_: 能
<vic_> XwinX: 没有什么先决条件？
<MaskRay> myke2: 字符比较次数是 O(n)的
<XwinX> vic_: 没有
<MaskRay> moriramar: 水平不行……
<yangyinbing> hi all
<XwinX> vic_: 当然,最好在 .h 里声明一下函数
<moriramar> MaskRay: 有些項目比較簡單的。
<vic_> XwinX: 随便两个c源文件，里面的函数可以随便的调用啊？？
<xiaotang> 终于成功了 。。。
<XwinX> vic_: 可以
<moriramar> MaskRay: 再說都是去鍛煉的。
<xiaotang> 想问下为什么在字符终端下IRC不能用呢？
<moriramar> xiaotang: 你用 irssi 的？
<xiaotang> 我用的是 scroliz
<xiaotang> 我想用他，但是没法用
<xiaotang> 有人能指导下么？
 * XwinX weechat
<yangyinbing> 请问在在文字界面下怎样实现中文显示和输入？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不明白, 那个 g(i, j) = min{ f(2 * i - j), j + f(j) - i }, 会随着i增加而变化的吧
<lolicon> yangyinbing: X终端
<xiaotang> 直接ctrl +空格
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为有个f(2 * i - j)在捣乱吧.
<dreamysirc> yangyinbing: 显示的可以中文补丁 假若是要输入的 也许就是那些zhcon或者其他的了
<vic_> 对c迷茫 我忍了
<xiaotang> 我晕了
<xiaotang> 我说话是不是都看不到？
<yangyinbing> 但我安装了zhcon不能用啊
<myke2> xiaotang: 看到
<MaskRay> myke2: 只要维护取得 j+f(j) 最大值的 j
<dreamysirc> xiaotang: 呵呵 被我看见了
<yangyinbing> 提示没有找到zhcon。conf
<myke2> MaskRay: 但是未必有j + f(j)取到最大的时候g(i, j)也是最大啊
<xiaotang> 终于有回音了 。。。。见到党了。。
<dreamysirc> yao_ziyuan: find / -iname zhcon。conf 看看
<dreamysirc> yangyinbing: 回复错人了 雅美爹
<moriramar> xiaotang: 你給些出錯的提示看看。
<moriramar> xiaotang: 不能用是個什麼情况我們不知道。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 他找不着conf而已
<lolicon> myke2: 用 suffix 吧 ~。~
<xiaotang> 不是出错。。。。而是不知道怎么用。。。我 看还是google。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 任意一个 j < i，都有 f(i) >= min(f(2j-i), j+f(j)-i)
<dreamysirc> yangyinbing: 考个conf就行了
<myke2> MaskRay: 对, 但是你 min{f(2j-i), j+f(j)-i} 逐一验证为什么能保证O(n)呢?
<xiaotang> 我有个问题。很是郁闷。做了个babylinux，功能都能用，就是fdisk -l无法识别硬盘。。有人懂这个问题么？
<myke2> xiaotang: 要root
<myke2> lolicon: 你能在1小时之内裸拍出suffix?
<xiaotang> http://good.gd/1159638.htm 你可以尝试下来看看
<myke2> lolicon: 还有Sparse Table
<xiaotang> 是ROOT权限。在列表上看不到任何东西。
<xiaotang> 我能确保是能用的。
<myke2> lolicon: 这题求最长回文还只是一个小环节
<dreamysirc> xiaotang: 你看看/dev中有啥
<lolicon> myke2: 显然抄模板。。
<myke2> xiaotang: cat /proc/partitions
<xiaotang> dev上的设备我都拷贝了
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 太直接了吧
<myke2> lolicon: OI没有模版可用
<lolicon> myke2: st 是 8 行的。。。st预处理要 nlogn
<myke2> lolicon: 哦, 不是st
<xiaotang> 很郁闷。。我拷贝的是curchbang LINUXd的dev文件
<myke2> lolicon: 你还有RMQ怎么做
<lolicon> myke2: 得用 笛卡尔树 + 太监算法
 * yangyinbing 
<dreamysirc> xiaotang: 你考别的/dev干啥？
<xiaotang> 作babylinuxa阿
<myke2> xiaotang: cat /proc/partitions
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 太监算法是什么东东？？？
<xiaotang>  cat /proc/partitions 里面什么都没有。
<lolicon> dreamysirc: tarjan algorithm .. LCA
<xiaotang> 我已经查看过了
<myke2> lolicon: 你到底是LCA还是RMQ
<xiaotang> 非常怀疑是内核有问题。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: lolilolicon…………
<lolicon> myke2: RMQ 转成 LCA
<moriramar> xiaotang: 那是什麼東西。
<happyaron> Chromium 13.0.759.0 (84556)
<xiaotang> 那是fdisk -l里面的东西
<MaskRay> myke2: 因为每次验证后 j+max(j) 的最大值就更新为 x 了
<yangyinbing> 用终端和文字系统有什么实质性的区别？
<xiaotang> root@hacker:~# cat /proc/partitions
<xiaotang> major minor  #blocks  name
<xiaotang>  254     0     777364 ramzswap0
<xiaotang>    8     0  244198584 sda
<xiaotang>    8     1  235087146 sda1
<xiaotang>    8     2          1 sda2
<^k^> xiaotang:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<dreamysirc> xiaotang: 别考/dev 引导内核后直接看/dev有硬盘设备就知道了
<happyaron> xiaotang: ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 不明白, 21:30之后再说
<dreamysirc> xiaotang: 你悲剧了
<lolicon> myke2: 那就背。。。
<xiaotang> ...我是不是被屏蔽了？
<xiaotang> 我还活着么。。。
<moriramar> xiaotang: 活着。
<dreamysirc> yangyinbing: 你已经死了
<moriramar> xiaotang: 現在解了。
<xiaotang> 。。。。。。。太紧张了。。。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 你悲劇了。
<kevinyoung> 为何要杀死我啊
<xiaotang> 。。。。怎么悲剧。。
<xiaotang> 你去下了我那个babylinux了么
<moriramar> xiaotang: 沒……
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<xiaotang> 。。。。两M
<moriramar> xiaotang: 不下載來歷不明的東西～
<xiaotang> 。。。
<xiaotang> 我感觉还是X终端上IRC好看点。。
<xiaotang> 图形看得头晕
<kevinyoung> 唉第一次用这个irc不知道用啊 我发的一些问题请大家不要见怪
<dreamysirc> xiaotang: 都一样 给你用还挑剔~~~~~~~~
<moriramar> kevinyoung: 沒人見怪。
<xiaotang> 没事。我也是第一次。。
<moriramar> xiaotang: 真強，還有人有這情况……
<lolicon> kevinyoung: 不要 刷屏 就行了
<kevinyoung> 呵呵行
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: 刷屏可以升级 好像~~~~~~
<kevinyoung> 还请大家多指教
<xiaotang> 感觉挺热闹的。。
<lolicon> dreamysirc: ..
<xiaotang> 刷频还会被XX
<moriramar> xiaotang: 周末晚和平時的下午都很熱鬧。
<moriramar> xiaotang: 是的。刷屏會死。
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 你是那一关的boss？
<xiaotang> 恩。。
<kevinyoung> 怎样刷屏我都不知到
<lolicon> kevinyoung: 例如贴代码。。
<xiaotang> 很简单。你去拷贝个文件，然后直接在这覆盖。
<kevinyoung> 哦
<xiaotang> 接着你就会像我刚才那样被XX
<kevinyoung> 这种事我重来没做过
<iGnome> cfy: 最近咋又折腾flv
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: 随便贴有回车或特殊指标符的短文都会悲剧的
<XwinX> iGnome: 老看H片不好
<iGnome> xw
<iGnome> XwinX: .. 别瞎说。
<xiaotang> H片能强身健体
<kdlijian> blueghost: there?
<XwinX> iGnome: 那你折腾呢flv
<uni00> ubuntu11.04里面怎么把文件记录清除？
<xiaotang> 自从看了以后腰不酸褪不疼了
<iGnome> XwinX: 说 cfy呢
<kevinyoung> 你们在ubuntu上用什么软件听歌啊
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 现在很多都是f4v  悲剧啊
<uni00> kevinyoung: 1g
<kevinyoung> 哦
<iGnome> dreamysirc: .. 啥哦。你内行？我都没见过f4v
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: 很多的
<kevinyoung> 我找找看我源里有没啊
<xiaotang> F4V神马玩意
<uni00> kevinyoung: 是在线听的www.1g1g.com
<dreamysirc> iGnome: 人家害羞了~~~~~~
<xiaotang> 。。。
<kevinyoung> 软件我是说
<uni00> kevinyoung: 没用过
<iGnome> 这家伙，，，谁哦。@@
<xiaotang> 弱弱的问句。你们在讨论啥
<uni00> kevinyoung: 或者是系统自带的
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: 去看看osd lyrics支持的 然后看看喜欢那一款
<kevinyoung> 比如像酷狗那个
<xiaotang> 有人在用cruchbang linux么
<uni00> kevinyoung: 不知道……
<kevinyoung> 哦我一般用百度mp3
<kdlijian> uni00: there?
<kdlijian> 百度不是出了个“百度听”。
<kevinyoung> 不知道
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 内测中吧
<kdlijian> 不过现在要码。最讨厌要码的。
<kevinyoung> 那个叫人家想要钱呢？
<kevinyoung> 老大些都是哪里来的啊？
<kdlijian> dreamysirc: 是内测。像知乎这样的，大胆抄袭别人，还要码。
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 管他呢~~~~~~
<ofan> kdlijian: 非要注册干什么
<Xzhx> mIRGGI
<kdlijian> ofan: 不注册能访问么？
<Xzhx> mIRGGI怎么使用啊？
<hv54_> ¶î
<ofan> kdlijian: 不如挂个代理注册quora
<xiaotang> 我先退出去。等会终端上弄下。。
<Xzhx> 各位：谁知道怎么用啊？
<kdlijian> ofan: 可不
<moriramar> Xzhx: IRC的嗎？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: awesome里能不能配置scrot可以用鼠标选择一个区域然后截图？？？
<xiaotang> 我回来了
<xiaotang> 哇哈哈
<kevinyoung> 你去哪里了？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: scrot 不会， import 可以
<xiaotang> 我刚换了个终端上用
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: scrot可以的，但是我不会在awesome里配置…
<kevinyoung> 哦
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 啥参数呢？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: -s
<Xzhx> 我这是第二次用IRC
<Xzhx> 怎么对某个人说话啊？
<kevinyoung> 我也想问这个问题
<xiaotang> 我的注册个名字
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 需要整成咋样的？
<xiaotang> 好像有人用了
<Xzhx> 看你们的发言前面都带有对象的昵称
<lolicon> Xzhx: 自己敲的
<moriramar> Xzhx: 按前兩個字母，按下 tab
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 主要是快捷键，按下快捷键后我可以用鼠标截图了就
<moriramar> lolicon: 你就害人。
<lolicon> moriramar: 我没说错啊
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 不是很简单啊？？？
<Xzhx> moriramar: 好像成功了！
<moriramar> Xzhx: 恭喜。
<moriramar> lolicon: ……
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx:  参考这个 awful.key({        }, "Print",	function () awful.util.spawn("xfce4-screenshooter") end),
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 还没说完呢…还有就是把截的图放到某个目录里
<kevinyoung> xiexie
<Xzhx> moriramar: 那个是手机里用的IRC
<MRcon> 终于改好了
<kevinyoung> 我也会了
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 某个？自己加参数咯……
<Xzhx> moriramar: 但是我的老是弹出。。。
<MRcon> 哇卡卡。
<moriramar> Xzhx: 那我就不知道了。
 * xiamx 的buygm VPS终于好了
<Xzhx> moriramar: 会不会是卡死的问题啊？
<MRcon> moriramar: 原来IRC这么好玩的
<Xzhx> MRcon: 也是第一使用？
<moriramar> Xzhx: 你們都玩強的。我用上本子了，你們都64bit了，我用上64了你們都手機了。
<MRcon> Xzhx: 是阿
<kevinyoung> moriramar: gao shou
<moriramar> kevinyoung: 我菜鳥加窮鬼……
<Xzhx> moriramar: 怎么是繁体子？难道台湾的？
<moriramar> Xzhx: 不是，個人喜好。
<MRcon> 今晚研究怎么把IRC移到N900上
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 公司网络，在win7下可以正常链接网络，在ubu下显示链接上但打不开网页？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329876&p=2313589#p2313589 求助啊，这个要怎么弄才能上网啊，比较喜欢ubu，但是在公司的网络下电脑虽然显示连接上网络，但是打不开网页什么的 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuhanling — 2011-05-07 21:2 ...
<Xzhx> MRcon: 你是谁教你的？
<kevinyoung> moriramar: 不是啊
<MRcon> Xzhx: 自学阿
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 无效…
<MRcon> Xzhx: 我LINUX都是自己学着玩
<lolicon> linux 就是自己学的。。
<Xzhx> MRcon: 我是我的计算机专业的同学教我的。。。昨天刚上手
<lolicon> 用的人少了。。找个妹子什么的教根本不可能
<kevinyoung> MRcon: 我玩这个也是自学
<caleb-> 找个萝莉从小教起
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 	bash -c 'cd <DEST FOLDER>; scrot -s'
<MRcon> Xzhx: 我之前都没用过。今天听他们说很好玩就玩下
<Xzhx> MRcon: 我ubuntu也是网上看了很多教程，自己琢磨。。。但是还是跟菜鸟一样！
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 果然怪叔叔
<MRcon> Xzhx: 用Curchbang linux
<kevinyoung> Xzhx: 对啊和你一样
<MRcon> Xzhx: 用Curchbang也是基于ubuntu
<MRcon> Xzhx: 但是速度很快
<Xzhx> 总觉得linux还有很多改进的地方！
<MRcon> 我前两天才汉化完这个系统
<lolicon> caleb-: 萝莉是新世界的神。。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我试试看…
<MRcon> 开机速度45秒完成
<kevinyoung> MRcon: 你不觉得英文版的更好用
<Xzhx> 看来那句话“学计算机从娃娃抓起”，应该改成“学linux从娃娃抓起”！
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 那么御姐呢 百合呢&
<MRcon> Xzhx: 现在都是那样的。
<MRcon> kevinyoung: 我工作需要中文环境
<caleb-> 百合和萝莉不冲突
<kevinyoung> MRcon: O
<Guest33018> awesome  可以 有 桌面图标马？
<dreamysirc> Xzhx: 学人品从扶老人过马路做起
<kevinyoung> 呵呵
<Xzhx> MRcon: Curchbang是不是拼写不对啊？
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 学禽兽，要从小罗丽开始
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 百合一般不都找loli嗎？
<dreamysirc> Guest33018: 平铺还要桌面图标？
<MRcon> Xzhx: 不会阿
<star0119> 亦歌桌面版安装完后在哪找啊
<Xzhx> 现在谁敢扶老人过马路啊！
<moriramar> Gentoo 居然還把 grub2給屏蔽着在……
<lolicon> ...
<kevinyoung> moriramar: 学淫荡从陈冠希开始做起
<MRcon> Xzhx: 我个人感觉速度上有很大优势，还有软件方面，采用ubuntu的源很爽
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 时代在召唤 找怪叔叔去了
<moriramar> kevinyoung: 陳叔叔不行了。
<star0119> 亦歌桌面版安装完后在哪找啊
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: 察 那是学照相好不
<MRcon> Xzhx: 界面也很简洁，玩代码的话看得舒服。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 這個世界是基的世界。
<Guest33018> dreamysirc, 平普就不能有 桌面图标阿？
<kevinyoung> MaskRay: 那是谁
<Xzhx> MRcon: 那我怎么谷歌不出来啊？
<caleb-> kevinyoung: 那是终极目标了
<kevinyoung> dreamysirc: 对头
<MRcon> Xzhx: 怎么可能
<Guest33018> dreamysirc, 点一下图表不是最快的马？ 有键盘控 也有 鼠标控阿
<MRcon> Xzhx: Curchbang LINUX
<myke2> MaskRay: 你说存 b(i) s.t. (b(i) <= i) && (b(i) + f(b(i)) >= j + f(j), j = 1, 2, ..., i) ?
<lolicon> moriramar: 好哲学
<moriramar> lolicon: 東方大神呀！
<dreamysirc> Guest33018: 不是的 awesome一般都是把桌面挡住得 你难道是用float模式的？
<kevinyoung> 你们觉得哪个版本的linux最好用
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 猫猫生 BB 了
<MRcon> Xzhx: 我打错字了。。。sorry
<lolicon> kevinyoung: LFS
<linsuxy> 都好，都不好
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯嗯
<myke2> kevinyoung: Ubuntu
<caleb-> 键盘不是最快的吗?
<dreamysirc> Guest33018: 你试试那个idesk看看吧
<MRcon> Xzhx: http://crunchbanglinux.org 这个是他们的官方网站
<^k^> ⇪ title: CrunchBang Linux - A nimble Openbox Linux distro
<Xzhx> MRcon: 额。。。
<linsuxy> 最喜欢XP
<kevinyoung> myke2: 我也是ubuntu
<Guest33018> dreamysirc, 窗口都关的时候 要用阿 确实 float 模式也不错呢
<linsuxy> 只能用linux的话，会选择fedora/centos
<cfy> iGnome: 我要把脚本换成common lisp的咯
<dreamysirc> Guest33018: 很多软件都有关闭的
<MRcon> @^k^: sorry
<kevinyoung> linsuxy: 有什么好用的
<Guest33018> dreamysirc, 谢谢 idesk我试试看
<kevinyoung> xp
<moriramar> cfy: 你叫什么cfy呀，改名叫clp算了。
<cfy> iGnome: 老看h片?
<edison03541> lemonhall: 求DHD
<MRcon> XP是病毒的结合体
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<edison03541> cfy: clp是啥？
<moriramar> edison03541: common lisp
<linsuxy> xp娱乐淘宝方便
<cfy> edison03541: common lisp programs
<edison03541> moriramar: cfy: 囧
<moriramar> cfy: 好解釋
<MRcon> XP太卡了
<moriramar> cfy: 改吧。
<MRcon> 无法接受速度
<kevinyoung> xp是钱的集合体
<MaskRay> kevinyoung: ?
<star0119> ubuntu下能用vc++6.0吗
<cfy> moriramar: 那你说p是啥?
<edison03541> star0119: 疼死你了 ……
<MRcon> XP太蛋疼了。
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<star0119> edison03541: 什么意思
<kevinyoung> MaskRay: 神码都要钱
<Xzhx> cfy: 你也来啦？
<moriramar> cfy: LisP => LP
<cfy> Xzhx: 我是一直在得.电脑开着就有
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是维护b(i)让b(i) + f(b(i))取到最小的b(i)
<cfy> moriramar: 哦......第一次见人这么简称.....
<moriramar> cfy: Lisp 本來就是 List process 的簡寫。
<linsuxy> linux一般都有驱动问题，淘宝又不能用，还动不动死机，特别是有gnome/kde以后
<MRcon> 我是新来的，还没自我介绍。俺叫禽兽。
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<dreamysirc> MRcon: xp2001的产物 你基于2.6以上的开x不更慢~~~~~~~
<linsuxy> xp就比较易用
<MaskRay> kevinyoung: 你是？
<moriramar> cfy: 自己去看 wikipedia
<cfy> moriramar: 你个lisp叛变的 XD
<kevinyoung> 我是？
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 没事。重新精简内核／
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我的内核自己改的。
<linsuxy> linux的易用性和人性化做的极差
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是1..i中让j + f(j)取到最小的叫做b(i), 你是否用一个变量维护b(i)?
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 把那些不需要的XX了。剩下自己就用的。
<moriramar> cfy: 不要造謡，鄙人只是普通 Linux 用戶。
<kevinyoung> MaskRay: 我是一个坏人我觉得
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 跟那没有啥关系的
<mza_> 问一个关于shell的问题
<cfy> moriramar: 你个从scheme叛变出来的。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 装好没有？
<moriramar> cfy: Scheme 是什麼？
<cfy> moriramar: ghc启动内存多大？
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<moriramar> cfy: 剛編譯完內核。
<alvin_rxg> linsuxy: 这边没人听你抱怨
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 感觉不出速度慢把。。。感觉原版的ubuntu更慢
<cfy> mza_: 说啊。
<mza_> 我要ssh，但是每次登陆的时候都要输入密码，有没有什么办法做一个alias，不用输入密码？
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 你就听了......
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 装了N卡驱动之后很爽阿
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 我是看了……
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 感觉是会出错的
<linsuxy> alvin_rxg, 你回应了，起码你在听，呵呵
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 改下配置就好
<mza_> 比如ssh uername@host <<EOF passwod
<MaskRay> kevinyoung: 不记得你……
<dreamysirc> MRcon: ？？？
<kevinyoung> M
<MaskRay> cfy: 你个从Perl叛变出来的。。。
<kevinyoung> MaskRay: 我刚来的
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不也是。。。。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我装的时候，没什么感觉
<MaskRay> 我个从Perl叛变出来的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是你先出来的。。。
<linsuxy> linux实在太差了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 工作环境追求速度
<kevinyoung> MaskRay: 慢慢就认识了
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样的b(i)对求f(i)有什么好处
<linsuxy> 不过勉强做服务器了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 这个的速度很快
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 谁都追求速度 但是假若把不同时期得不同产物作对比就~~~~~~~
<cfy> mza_: 也许你需要的用key来登陆。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: b(i) 是递增的
<ofan> hi
<kevinyoung> linsuxy: 那你就 去用xp吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<cfy> mza_: http://rcsg-gsir.imsb-dsgi.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/documents/internet/node31.html
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍭ 
<MaskRay> myke2: 其实随便找个 b(i) 都行
<mza_> cfy: 嗯。我可以用ssh-keygen生成密钥……
<cfy> ofan: hillo
<cfy> mza_: 你知道啊
<cfy> mza_: :)
<MaskRay> myke2: 只是维护满足 j+f(j) 最大的 j 作为 b(i) 能减少比较次数
<myke2> MaskRay: b(i)是递增没用吧, b(i)能平摊O(1)求出f(i)?
<jiero> 新的网页编辑器。 http://i.imgur.com/Xbmx9.png
<linsuxy> kevinyoung, 我甚么都能用，Linux勉强做服务器还凑合，不过绝对不要GUI
<MaskRay> myke2: 能啊
<jiero> 看样子比Kompozer强
<linsuxy> linux的gui就是个多余的玩意
<cfy> Xzhx: 你在围观么。。。。
<cfy> linsuxy: - -!
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何
<kevinyoung> linsuxy: :-)
<jiero> 让它去吧
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 你可以自己尝试下其他版本对比下
 * kevinyoung 
<mza_> cfy: 我只是想到一般情况下，譬如我要用shell登陆一个数据库，比如不加password参数的话，那么用shell怎么能接受响应。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 对比啥？？？
<cfy> mza_: expect吧
<kevinyoung> 这个/me命令怎样用啊？
<linsuxy> 一般用家，装了linux，体验了，也就马上卸载了
<cfy> mza_: 这个 MaskRay精通的
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 你咋知道gui没有用？
<linsuxy> 不过现在卸载linux会导致win起不来
<linsuxy> linux也够损的
<MRcon> 我试过的版本里面有很多。感觉速度对比这个快点
<cfy> linsuxy: 可怜的孩子。虚拟机啊
<mza_> cfy: who is MaskRay……
<MaskRay> myke2: 因为 f(2j-i) != j+f(j)-i 的话答案就是两者最小值，否则的话要验证
<linsuxy> 安装时搞乱mbr
<myke2> MaskRay: f(i) <- min(b(i) + f(b(i)) - i, f(b(i)*2 - i))
<MaskRay> mza_: 喵~
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来你的名字不够特殊。。。
<linsuxy> 有了win,要linux的gui干吗
<MRcon> linsuxy: 刷新MBR不行？
<linsuxy> 又丑又不实用
<cfy> MaskRay: 喵。。。。。
<moriramar> linsuxy: 要不影响 Windows ，請用 LILO
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 拆了吧少年 mbr解决很easy的
<mza_> MaskRay: 有人让我膜拜你，呵呵
<myke2> MaskRay: while (succuss(f(i)) do f(i) <- f(i) + 1
<linsuxy> MRcon, 每次体验后就要刷MBR,很不方便的
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 丑你妹啊
<jiero> 有了Linux的UI，就看不下windows了。
<MRcon> linsuxy: 恩。感觉这样很复杂的说
<cfy> 谁说linux要动mbr了？
<jiero> 所以我就删了。
<cfy> linux和mbr根本就不相关啊
<myke2> MaskRay: if i + f(i) > b(i) + f(b(i)) then b(i+1) <- i else b(i+1) <- b(i)
<ofan> 硬盘上没有win的路过...
<myke2> MaskRay: 是否这样实现?
<linsuxy> linux的grub，把资料都写在linux分区上
<kevinyoung> 对头
<cfy> ofan: 那如何下h.....
<mza_> cfy:又是一种编程语言……shell里面怎么这么多像awk啊什么的……
<linsuxy> 这不是搞笑吗
<MRcon> cfy: 每次安装貌似都要写MBR
<cfy> MRcon: 乱说。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 下h?
<ofan> cfy: 下载?
<cfy> ofan: adult video
<myke2> linsuxy: 觉得linux不好就不用吧, 没有人让你用.
<linsuxy> 这意味着，每次把linux卸载了，啥都无法启动了
<MRcon> cfy: 不然你试下
<ofan> cfy: ....   我以为你很正直
<linsuxy> 单位要我用
<myke2> linsuxy: 不要用linux就得了.
<iGnome> cfy: mechinize也能改？
<cfy> iGnome: 不mechinze
<MRcon> cfy: 装了LINUX以后装WINDOWS。不刷MBR根本没法装
<cfy> iGnome: 自己用正则搞定就好
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 至少现在的arch gentoo 我无论如何优化 都是那鸟样了 不管是bfs或是cfs都那鸟样
<cfy> 谁说的
<cfy> 我连grub都没有装！！！
<iGnome> 那不可能搞定的
<linsuxy> 用linux也是工作而已，还好家里还有windows
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<MRcon> cfy: 大牛。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是如果验证字符了，那么 j+f(j) 最大值肯定会更新，下次只有当 f(2j-i) == j+f(j)-i 了才会再验证字符
<lolicon> dreamysirc: ..
<kevinyoung> linsuxy: 你把你单位的老板炒了不就行了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 很少弄
<cfy> MRcon: 我说系统。。。。
<cfy> mbr上是有grub....
<MRcon> cfy: 。。。。。杀了我把
<cfy> 装系统就装系统。
<ofan> linsuxy: 哪个单位的
<kevinyoung> linsuxy: 就不用linux了
<cfy> MRcon: 到时候改下配置就好了。。。
<iGnome> Mechanize 是不可能用 regex 搞定的。
<cfy> 那里这么麻烦。。。
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<mza_> linsuxy: 不是吧，grub直接在mbr里面啊
<cfy> iGnome: 可以的啦
<MRcon> cfy: 反正我每次都要刷
<linsuxy> 看在钱的份上，就委屈下了
<cfy> MRcon: 换了。
<^k^> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 删了linux吧 少年 心态已就如此了
<alvin_rxg> linsuxy: 你是哪个单位的？我去应聘 xD
<iGnome> 笑话，看懂了再说。
<ofan> cfy: 悲剧了
<MRcon> 悲剧了
<jiero> linsuxy: 很多人羡慕你的，大家都是在家用linux，单位里用windows
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> linsuxy: 一个月多少?
<linsuxy> grub的启动资料是写在linux上的
<myke2> linsuxy: 觉得linux不好
<mza_> linsuxy: 在哪？
<mza_> linsuxy: grub也支持win啊
<MRcon> linsuxy: 我还在找工作中呢。。。求带
<myke2> linsuxy: 那就别用, 很简单, 如果觉得因为linux导致工作很压抑, 找上司反应.
<ofan> linsuxy: 话说强制使用linux的单位,真是不多见
<mza_> linsuxy: 你可以在win里面整个grub的配置。
<cfy> iGnome: 我没说全部啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 你用到的也不多啊。
<kevinyoung> mza_: 国家机关单位
<linsuxy> 也没甚么压抑的，不用linux的桌面就还可以
<cfy> linsuxy: grub4dos
<linsuxy> 反正就是服务器，无需GUI
<MRcon> 不用X其实也没啥。。
<mza_> kevinyoung: 机关单位？？？进不去。妈的，这年头报国无门啊……
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 你看到得只是gnome或是kde吧 你还没见过各种wm呢。。。。。
<myke2> linsuxy: 那就没必要在这里说linux种种不好吧.
<kevinyoung> mza_: 老共不让人活啊
<ofan> linsuxy: 网管?
<linsuxy> 不在这里说，难道去#window吗
<MopperWhite> vbox的无缝模式真的很彪悍！
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 你在吐嘈？
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 服务器无须gui  并不是说gui就没有价值
<MopperWhite> 问个事！
<mza_> kevinyoung: 不知道这次个税调整以后又要扣多少了
<dreamysirc> MopperWhite: 那是群嘲好不
<thorne> 那厮一直在吐槽
<ofan> MopperWhite: 小白..
<iGnome> cfy: 你那只是针对单个网页，解析下url而已了。和mechanize可没关啊
<myke2> linsuxy: 除非你还对linux抱有希望, 否则没必要评价.
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。说错了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想看看， 但是有点担心， 怕 它们受惊。 我只听到 瞄瞄 叫。
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 你让我这个混百度的情何以堪？！
<kevinyoung> mza_: 不说这些了 一会儿国安局的来了
<iGnome> cfy: notify? net::dbus? lol
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 又没事的
<MRcon> 俺洗衣服去。你们聊。
<linsuxy> 不过用linux也确实挺烦的，qq又不能用，游戏又跑不起，搞个wine又随时死，网银就更没指望，而且linux里openoffice的文件，到了别人的window，又是乱七八糟的
<cfy> iGnome: T_T
<mza_> kevinyoung: 没事，国安局里面有同学
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 那你干嘛用linux？
<cfy> iGnome: 内存也是问题。。。。我用clisp，这样省内存。。。。
<linsuxy> linux作为廉价服务器，还可以
<moriramar> linsuxy: 你讓我個用 FreeBSD 怎麼活呀？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 下午那母猫一直在 对我 吼。 看得出母猫在赶我走。 晚上陪儿子出去玩， 回来，就听到 喵喵了
<kevinyoung> mza_: 你有人我没人啊
<myke2> MopperWhite: 没事儿, 此人宣传windows
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 别怨天尤人 自己不会处理就别折磨自己了 少年
<cfy> Xzhx: 看 linsuxy
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 没人强迫你
<iGnome> 难得折腾。5.10蛮好嘛。 cfy
<myke2> dreamysirc: 没事儿, 此人宣传windows
<cfy> Xzhx: 这就是我跟说的
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 有种自己弄个虚拟机
<cfy> Xzhx: 这就是我跟你说的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃，吼？
<blueghost> 谁养过猫的。
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 自己不肯学就滚！
<ofan> blueghost: 想样的路过...
<blueghost> 猫生小猫后，能去看的吗，会不会有干扰
<mza_> kevinyoung: 妈的，上个月，同学出差过来，叫我去喝茶。他妈的，坐下以后，同学把证件亮一下，“国安局”ORZ 我擦，这就是传说中的喝茶……
<iGnome> MopperWhite: 。。。 干嘛。。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。我还是学习lisp好了。还能反汇编
<ofan> MopperWhite: 不要这么....
<kevinyoung> mza_: 我只有个同学在中南海
<iGnome> 别吓他了
<myke2> MopperWhite: 干麽呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 给猫准备点吃的就好了啊
<iGnome> cfy: .. 等你汇编。 :D
<mza_> kevinyoung: 这个更牛
<cfy> blueghost: 可以的吧
<linsuxy> 其实呢，linux的gui架构，跟十年前没啥进步
<MopperWhite> myke2:小样他跟我比群嘲？！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是拼命对着我叫， 我走开，它又跑回 窝， 我回去用电脑， 它又叫
<cfy> blueghost: 我外婆家有此养小猫。我都去看了。
<kevinyoung> mza_: 呵呵一般
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ……
<myke2> MopperWhite: 你就安静让他说不就得了
<cfy> blueghost: 不过不知道你的毛的品种
<mza_> kevinyoung: 话说，在北京9年了，还没敢在中南海门口照个像
<ofan> cfy: sbcl是编译成本地代码?
<cfy> ofan: 可以的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 我电脑的地方 就在它窝旁边。 不知道有没有影响
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚……
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 哥哥 别提框架好不~~~~~~ 你知道没有进步！！！！！
<kevinyoung> mza_: 老共 唉，，，，，，
<cfy> ofan: 可以优化到用C写出来的那种级别的
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 没进步就滚！滚回你的windows去！微软的走狗！没人强迫你用Linux！
<ofan> cfy: 跟ghc一样?
<blueghost> cfy:) 象老虎皮的那种， 很普通的家猫
<cfy> ofan: ghc咋样的？
<ofan> cfy: 即可编译也可解释
<cfy> blueghost: 反正我外婆家那只不错的。性格很好的。
<vic_> MopperWhite: 淡定淡定。。。。。
<MopperWhite> 好吧，请问有个conky变量的网页在哪里？？
<cfy> ofan: 可以的。主流的基本都支持。
<myke2> MopperWhite: 动粗不好
<ofan> MopperWhite: ...乃这样就不太好恶劣
<dreamysirc> cfy: 是什么猫？
<cfy> ofan: 像sbcl就可以
<MopperWhite> vic_: 小样跟我比群嘲？！当年我可是直接爆掉转基因吧！
<cfy> dreamysirc: 普通的。
<kevinyoung> 加菲猫
<MRcon> 我汗。。。怎么退出
<cfy> MopperWhite: 那是什么吧？
<cfy> MRcon: /quit
<cfy> MRcon: /exit
<dreamysirc> cfy: 山猫觉得特别霸气 好有爱啊~~~~~~
<ofan> cfy: 库多么?
<cfy> dreamysirc: 呵呵。
<moriramar> MopperWhite: 你爆掉轉基因的？
<blueghost> cfy:) 我的母猫性格也好。 我不是怕它咬我， 我是怕去看，会不会影响到它
<vic_> MopperWhite: 。。。。。。
 * lifeng 不爽，CDK不支持宽字符
<MopperWhite> 爆掉了两次
<cfy> ofan: 肯定没有perl多。如果你有钱的话。可以买lispworks....1万一年。。。。
<moriramar> lifeng: CDK 是什麼？
<vic_> MopperWhite: 就跟看戏一样
<MopperWhite> 五毛一大把
<jiero> linsuxy: 因为10年前就比windows 7先进得多，确实没什么太大进步。
<moriramar> MopperWhite: 那我們現在只的豆油是？
<blueghost> cfy:) 猫窝有个布 盖着
<ofan> cfy: ....
<mza_> blueghost: 在家养猫？
<cfy> blueghost: 这个不知道？要不要搜索下？
<MopperWhite> 我是支持转基因的……
<lifeng> MopperWhite: http://invisible-island.net/cdk/
<moriramar> MopperWhite: 哦，那一条戰線上的。
<jiero> 养猫？
<cfy> ofan: 想matlab也就600RMB吧
<moriramar> MopperWhite: 我是玩損和智商優越感的。握抓抓。
<myke2> MaskRay: 性质太复杂了
<ofan> linsuxy 说的也没错,X11都多少年了
<moriramar> cfy: Octave 就是了。
<linsuxy> 我个人觉得win7和xp很大不同，就好像ms office 2007和2003的区别，而linux还在用xserver/xclients的模式
<dreamysirc> cfy: 那个mathmatica才叫一个劲的贵啊
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯，在用。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不会。。。。。。
<ofan> linsuxy: 没错
<MopperWhite> 现在沦落到抢沙发……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 多少钱？
<linsuxy> 我是觉得xserver/xclients就是个过时的玩意
<MopperWhite> 还有灌水……
<moriramar> linsuxy: 去玩玩 Plan9 吧，這水很深的。玩過了才好說。
<blueghost> cfy:) 我去问问
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你买个给我 不贵  有钱人~~~~~~~
<ofan> linsuxy: linux下n多软件都是c/s模式
<cfy> linsuxy: 干麽不买apple的？
<alvin_rxg> linsuxy: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/c/4F/3GOWWaua/2011-04-2013032984471366.png
<cfy> dreamysirc: ........
<moriramar> linsuxy: 我原來也以為這東西不行，後來才知道這個是那些商業公司的陰謀，也就是所謂的FUD。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看见好像他还不怎么会养
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道是不是没奶
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃……那你去宠物店问问
<ofan> linsuxy: 不过现在好在有新的显示系统wayland在开发了
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 問題是 Mathematica 符號計算就是牛……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我只是觉得 lispworks已经对我来说天价了。。。。
<MopperWhite> linsuxy根本就是闲得蛋疼欲裂！
<MopperWhite> ä¹°apple+1
<moriramar> apple+1
<ofan> 我们要学会感化win用户...
<thorne> linsuxy是来拯救我们这些愚昧的人类的
<moriramar> thorne: 神棍嗎？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在这个时候问不到， 10点了
<cfy> ofan: 不要当传道士
<ofan> 爱才是linux的真谛....
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃……
<caleb-> 每隔一阵子都会有小白来闹版嘛
<caleb-> 挺正常
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • linux fetion突然不能使用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329882&p=2313665#p2313665 这天突然发现不能正常使用linux fetion了，昨天都好好的，提示是密码错，但是我可以用这个密码进入中国移动的飞信web版本。 今天我干了什么呢？ 我的系统是ubuntu11.04,python2.7 上午，我卸载了最新版本的virtualbox,安装了virtual ...
<linsuxy> xserver负责执行x apps, xclients负责输出画面，这在20年前还符合diskless clients, 现在的电脑，部部都能做xserver的，还在沿用这种模式，这就是原地踏步了
<myke2> caleb-: 无所谓的啊
<mza_> 自由万岁！
<lifeng> caleb-总算蹦出来了
<dreamysirc> ofan: 怪叔叔 你要来爱我们么。。。。。好怕怕啊
<sikao_lfs> ms office 2007和2003文档格式又变了。。。。微软这是敛财手段。。。。
<mza_> 像用什么就用什么吧，要学会选择性失明
<cfy> http://people.debian.org.tw/~chihchun/2008/05/20/how-open-source-projects-survive-poisonous-people/
<moriramar> caleb-: 來陣場子來了？
<ofan> dreamysirc: 你才叔.. 哥年轻
<cfy> linsuxy: 去死
<cfy> 看此文 http://people.debian.org.tw/~chihchun/2008/05/20/how-open-source-projects-survive-poisonous-people/
<dreamysirc> cfy: 他信春哥 这没有用的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Maximum redirect limit (20) reached . IN gettitle
<kevinyoung> cfy: 和谐社会
<alvin_rxg> http://cyb3rpunk.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/clean.png
<mza_> dreamysirc: 最近流行五道杠
<cfy> linsuxy: 若你剛刻了一個新軟體，他會說架構全錯，應該依照他的先知卓見重寫。
<kevinyoung> 不要动不动就去死
<MopperWhite> 问下，有个带着conky变量介绍的网页是？
<blueghost> 只生了一个，还有没生出来
<blueghost> 我看见他在舔猫仔。 不知道是不是太紧张了
<cfy> dreamysirc: 原地复活么。。。。。
<ofan> linsuxy: clients不负输出图像,是server负责
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 去生！
<cfy> kevinyoung: 写cl代码去。。。。
<linsuxy> 那client干吗的
<thorne> client 发请求？
<kevinyoung> cfy: ok
<cyr1l_> 大家好。 终于进来了。。。
<ofan> thorne: yep
<Kandu> linsuxy: 呃，你批評一個你根本不懂的東西？
<mza_> MopperWhite: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<Kandu> linsuxy: 去死
<cfy> Kandu: 不懂才批评嘛。。。
<lifeng> Kandu: 你才看出来啊
<caleb-> Kandu: 不懂才批评嘛。。。
<MopperWhite> mza_: 谢谢！！
<myke2> caleb-: 大家太霸气了
<linsuxy> 我哪里错了，你纠正我呀
<cfy> - -!
<kevinyoung> Kandu: 人需要慢慢去感化 你不要叫他去死楼
<ofan> linsuxy: server 负责与驱动打交道... client只是调用api
 * lifeng 来来来，大家收学费了
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: Your brain has two parts:the left&the right.Your left brain has nothing right;your right brain has nothing lest.
<moriramar> MopperWhite: 單詞都錯了，要我吐槽嗎？
<iGnome> lest。。
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 你哪里都没错 错的也不是诚哥  是世界~~~~~~~
<iGnome> 支持掐架。
<iGnome> linsuxy: 我支持你。开骂
<linsuxy> 连这基本的都不懂，所有x的软件都是在xserver上跑的，xclient只是负责x的输入和输出
<cfy> 性能好。抽象才爽啊。要是还在ttl门，cmos门的地步。你抽象个什么啊。。。。
<caleb-> 错的不是诚哥  是世界
<cfy> linsuxy: 有后台了。。。。。
<mza_> 我觉得要解释清楚这个很复杂
<linsuxy> 天天重装的系统，却不知道工作原理，真是枉你们天天重装和升级了
<moriramar> mza_: 沒有什麼复雜的。
<caleb-> 我觉得要跟小白解释清楚这个鸭梨很大
<mza_> 比如在单板上面要个毛cs，直接一坨……
<draketang> 晕，，这里这么多宅男的啊
<iGnome> 打仗去。你们都蛋疼的。
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<cfy> iGnome: 你不支持么。。。怎么走了？
<ofan> linsuxy: 从不重装的路过...
<cfy> linsuxy: 那个会天天。。。。。。
<cfy> linsuxy: 一个发行版至少用半年的路过。。。。
<kevinyoung> linsuxy: 我淡定
<moriramar> caleb-: 這種事最好找 ee 或者 aron 或者 freefly 親手處理就好，不過 ee 要看互搞……
<linsuxy> 用半年，你搞一次apt-get update起码要300M了
<cfy> ubuntu->slackware->gentoo->debian,都是半年。并且估计以后要debian了。
<cfy> linsuxy: so?
<lifeng> cfy: 不对呀，前阵子才看到你重装来着
<happyaron> linsuxy: 用debian
<ofan> linsuxy: 用不了半年,一星期就够了 XD
<hata> 怎样在makepkg 里面做一个补丁？
<mza_> unix的设计目的就是模块化，每个模块都负责提供简单、快速的服务，提供给其他模块。相关模块配合完成任务。
<thorne> 一直debian
<caleb-> debian oldstable to stable 表示没有鸭梨
<linsuxy> 你要是一年升级一次，我包你升完级就需要重装
<moriramar> happyaron: 你输了。
<cfy> lifeng: 刚好到了半年。。。我换debian了。。。
<happyaron> moriramar: ?
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 一年没有重装了（桌面）  你用服务器天天重装~~~~omg
<moriramar> happyaron: 你居然回話了……
<myke2> cfy: gentoo你才半年啊
<myke2> cfy: 我还以为你若干年gentoo了
<cfy> myke2: 其实是至少半年。。。
<happyaron> moriramar: 啥意思？
<moriramar> happyaron: 那個叫什麼來着？認真你就输了。
<cfy> myke2: 那不可能的。。。。我linux才3年。。。
<happyaron> moriramar: 不知道
<linsuxy> 我用linux都是服务器，装一次就再也不装了
<cfy> ?
<cfy> linsuxy: 你干吗用linux?
<happyaron> linsuxy: 最好能开机一次就一直用到机器报废
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 不认真 连输的资本都没有~~~~~
<linsuxy> server
<cfy> linsuxy: 我觉得你可以win啊。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 哦，你是“不認真就死”派的呀……
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 那你如何得出用linux==天天重装的概念的？？？
<caleb-> 因为 win32 天天重装
<linsuxy> win也可以，不过上次辞职那个管理员装了linux,我也顺便维护一下
<myke2> MaskRay: 并查集是不是离线的? 估计下
<star0119> linsuxy: 桌面版和服务器版有什么不一样
 * lifeng 你们啊，拍小白这种无聊的事都干
<happyaron> ...
<caleb-> lifeng++
<linsuxy> 我估计你们天天没事做就折腾linux桌面和升级重装啊
<caleb-> 天天没事做就拍小白
<mza_> linsuxy: 自己尝试一下！
<hata> 怎样在makepkg 里面做一个补丁？
 * cfy 表示不疼了。。。。。。。写代码去。。。。
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 哥 你真会估计啊~~~~~~~~
<cfy> dreamysirc: caleb- 你们继续。。。。
<happyaron> linsuxy: 除了换文件系统以外已经两三年没重装了。
<linsuxy> 最大的不同就是服务器不会跑gui的
<mza_> linsuxy: 小马过河，自己是过才知道
<happyaron> linsuxy: 升级也是自己喜欢啥升级啥
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 最大的不同是user~~~~~~~
<happyaron> linsuxy: 真的
<Kandu> hata: 直接寫到 sources 項。 patch 命令手工寫。 md5 的話 makepkg -g >> PKGBUILD 自己移動下位置
<linsuxy> 隔一段时间升级，系统报废几率大很多
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该不是吧
<eagleqing> 老外聊天太快了 都来不及看
<happyaron> linsuxy: 没报废过
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 那就fallback
<ofan> linsuxy: 关于X,看这里 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
 * kevinyoung 走喽
<linsuxy> 以前就升级过一个大便系统，结果apt-get 死循环，再也没法用了
<happyaron> linsuxy: sources.list 瞎折腾过？
<linsuxy> 这些死循环，任何pkg 系统都会有的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得我从CLRS上看到过用disjoint sets离线维护EXTRACT-MIN, INSERT
<linsuxy> happyaron, 没有折腾过
<myke2> happyaron: Debian都能搞出死循环
<linsuxy> 就是一段时间没去升级
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://imagebin.org/152078
<myke2> happyaron: 是比较牛
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 为啥别人没事 就你有事？是你不会处理吧
<happyaron> linsuxy: unstable?
<happyaron> myke2: 我只觉得是他的问题。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看看
<caleb-> myke2: 我只觉得是他的问题。
<happyaron> myke2: 死循环的包是RC bug，咋可能被stable发布出来呢。。。
<linsuxy> 我也希望是我不会处理，那时天天跑#debian，论坛
<myke2> happyaron: experimental
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我在这看笑话呢……
<linsuxy> mailing list
<kevinyoung> part #ubuntu-cn
<happyaron> myke2: - -||
<linsuxy> 但是都没用
<TopWinStudio> 谁知道怎么在awesome里的一个tag中建立一个普通的桌面？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看什么笑话
<happyaron> linsuxy: 你用的是unstable？
<happyaron> linsuxy: 要稳定用debian stable
<linsuxy> testing
<happyaron> linsuxy: 一样，要稳定用stable
<^k^> linsuxy, ....  ㍮ 
<myke2> happyaron: 可能还make && make install
<happyaron> myke2: ...
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 啥意思？里面有9个还不够？
<ofan> TopWinStudio: awesome里没桌面
<happyaron> linsuxy: 为啥别人没问题，就你的系统有问题呢。
<linsuxy> stable的太老，那个samba版本太旧
<blueghost> cfy:) 是不是 不能碰小猫的， 一碰小猫， 母猫就不会再理 小猫的。 听别人说，有人气了，母猫就不会管了，真的吗？ 我碰了一下， 会不会有问题
<moriramar> caleb-: ATI 顯卡，編譯內核的時後不指定那個 firmware 是什麼下場？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 标题栏那个你还是再考虑考虑吧，实现起来太不方便了，我觉得
<TopWinStudio> 哦，我手机上，不能补全聊。
<myke2> Windows XP 太新
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，好的。 整体来说呢
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 没啥问题
<lolicon> linsuxy: stable 同 old 基本上同义。。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 哦。
<TopWinStudio> 我就是为了看起来普通点，省得领导看到好奇。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 其他的，实现都没问题，毕竟有现成的可以参考
<linsuxy> 而且大便的conf.d，也是搞特殊化，不知道方便在哪里
<ofan> linsuxy: server用的都很老,都是求稳定
<dreamysirc> lolicon: 那个stable你伤不起啊
<MopperWhite> 我想弄个项目把conky变量的那个页面汉化……
<myke2> happyaron: dpkg-reconfigure?
<myke2> happyaron: update-alternative?
<cfy> blueghost: 你都碰了。。。。我想不会有太大问题吧。如果不理是因为气味的关系吧。而且，很多非城市的小孩子，从小抓什么猫头鹰，然后养大的。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 每个workspace的窗口装饰配色都不一样， 我觉得五彩缤纷的。
<myke2> happyaron: 我只知道这两个
<TopWinStudio> 我是想有一个tag的内容显示desktop目录的内容。
<happyaron> myke2: 咋了？
<caleb-> moriramar: 没用过 ati
<myke2> cfy: 配置用的
<happyaron> myke2: update-rc.d invoke-rc.d ?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯，可以的啊
<myke2> cfy: deb系里面的
<hata> Kandu: 能不能详细点，我不是程序员。我想在这里加http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/geoclue/PKGBUILD 加这个补丁http://cgit.freedesktop.org/geoclue/patch/?id=90669619d1d621080ef00dcb8db1c3d206ee0bfe
<cfy> blueghost: 你都把你儿子养大了XD,照理。人类比较难养。。。
<cfy> myke2: ?
<myke2> happyaron: deb系里面我就知道这2个专门来配置的, 不知是否有其他
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 那是要文件管理器接管
<myke2> cfy: 配置
<cfy> myke2: update-rc.d?
<myke2> cfy: update-alternative?
<cfy> myke2: 你说rc.d么？
<happyaron> myke2: update-alternative不是专门的
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 不过awesome要接管 肯定很不完美
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚
<myke2> happyaron: 打算稍微学习下配置
<blueghost> cfy:) 刚生下的啊。 那母猫在 一个高的枕头上， 那小猫 直接躺在地板上。 我想把它放回母猫躺的枕头上呢。 后来才记起那个说法。
<Kandu> hata: 不如看下一個非常簡單的例子： http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/zh-autoconvert/zh-autoconvert.tar.gz
<hata> Kandu: 查了aur 的wiki 没说这方面的东西
<TopWinStudio> 什么管理器能达到普通桌面的效果？thunar?
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，有啥问题让折腾鬼cfy弄就行
<blueghost> cfy:) 不过只是手尖碰了一下而已
<cfy> happyaron: - -!
 * happyaron ^_^
<jimgg> 有没人用gnome3，稳定性怎样?
<cfy> blueghost: 只能祝你的小猫好运了:)
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 除了cli的 都可以
<blueghost> cfy:) 手尖碰了一下，马上缩回去了。 那母猫舔了几下
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 故事会直播？？？
<myke2> happyaron: 比如我要配置默认x-terminal-emulator
<TopWinStudio> 会不会是panel之类的插件能实现这个功能？
<myke2> happyaron: 我要配置默认editor
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你说可以的， 是指什么， 可以碰小猫，还是 五彩缤纷的 的窗库
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 不是
<mza_> blueghost: 你小心母猫把小猫吃了
<cfy> blueghost: 我同学说会。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ... 窗口……
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 在担心我 刚出生的 小猫
<hata> Kandu: 我可以先下载源代码，然后修改，然后再makepkg
<TopWinStudio> 哦，明天我试试。现在在车上。
<blueghost> cfy:) 会什么，会 不理小猫？
<cfy> blueghost: 不过。既然有舔，就没关系把
<happyaron> myke2: /usr/bin/select-editor
<eagleqing> blueghost: 属虎的  不能看小猫  不知道是什么客观根据？ 小心你家猫把猫仔都叼走哦  ^_^
<mza_> blueghost: 猫科动物下崽子以后一般会把崽子藏起来。如果发现崽子身上别的气味或者感到危险，会把崽子吃了
<happyaron> myke2: terminal那个我没弄过，editor是可以用select-editor搞定的
<cfy> blueghost: 是有这种说法。说是气味改变。所以大猫不管
<hata> Kandu: 我可不可以先下载源代码，然后修改，然后再makepkg？
<ofan> hata: 在build()函数里添加patch语句
<blueghost> cfy:) 艾，我可是 罪大恶极了
<happyaron> myke2: 如果要改 /usr/bin/editor，可以用 update-alternatives
<cfy> blueghost: 看看吧。你稍微碰了下。我想问题不会很大吧
<Kandu> hata: 可以，不過最好不要直接這樣做。而是做一個單獨 patch 檔
<myke2> happyaron: 我记得都是用update-alternative改的
<vic_> hata:arch？
 * happyaron is backporting 2.6.39-1.6 for oneiric to lucid.
<blueghost> mza_:) 哦， 那我得搬 电脑 去其它房间了。 但这样我就上不了网了
<hata> vic_: 是
<happyaron> myke2: select-editor 是帮你设置一个变量而已
<blueghost> cfy:) 艾。早知不去看了
<eagleqing> blueghost: 其实 也要不了多久 等小猫能自己吃食物 不那么依赖母喵的时候  可以把玩的 ^_^
<hata> Kandu: 饿，这个例子很好理解，谢谢
<blueghost> cfy:) 不过还是一只， 它还有 没生的呢
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 刚生下的
<blueghost> cfy:) 我要帮电脑了
<hata> ofan: 我有点懂了，我去试试
<cfy> blueghost: :)
<eagleqing> blueghost:-)
<Kandu> hata: 嗯。因為 arch 理念很簡單 patch 檔並不作為特殊文檔處理，所以 wiki 裡面沒有說明
<myke2> happyaron: thanks, 用vim.gtk了
<blueghost> cfy:) eagleqing 我电脑的地方就在它窝的旁边。 之前找不到好的地方，那里最宽敞了
<happyaron> myke2: :)
<cfy> blueghost: 呵呵。暖和么？
<kevinyoung> ubuntu 怎样翻墙
<kevinyoung> 老大些
<eagleqing> 我今天把plymouth弄得一团糟 本来打算重装的  结果他变成自动修复了  我都不知道怎么回事 可能我分区的方式没变吧！
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: tor或vnp或fg
<eagleqing> blueghost: 最好不要搬了
<myke2> happyaron: 我机子5x摄氏度, 有没有办法降温
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 为什么不搬
<kevinyoung> dreamysirc: 怎样配置？
<caleb-> 浇水
<eagleqing> blueghost: 他习惯在那里 就让他呆着吧  如果他把小猫叼走了 你找找就是了
<caleb-> 然后就坏了
<dreamysirc> myke2: 帮他冲凉
<cfy> myke2: 清理风扇
<happyaron> myke2: 清理风扇
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 现在好像母猫都不管它。让他在地板上
<lolicon> myke2: 进bios，降电压。。
<eagleqing> blueghost: 一般都是调到你家附近的角落里 或者比较矮的房顶上
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 可能他还忙着生吧
<dreamysirc> kevinyoung: google比较详细
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 可能我太紧张了
<eagleqing> blueghost: 你用母喵平时睡得各种物品擦拭下小猫 让母喵的气味重新染回去  没事的
<kevinyoung> dreamysirc: 好吧我看逸哈
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 是你家的猫要生小猫 还是你要生小猫？？？
<lolicon> dreamysirc: 。。
<kevinyoung> dreamysirc: 谢谢
<eagleqing> blueghost: 没有那么遭   你放那儿 不会有事的
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 我家母猫随便岁的
<myke2> happyaron: 什么软件呢?
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 哦
<dreamysirc> lolicon: love you forever。。。。
<eagleqing> blueghost: 生了几只了？
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 艾， 我就是紧张啊， 怕 打扰他，但有担心。
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 暂时一只， 应该还有
<eagleqing> myke2: 没注意保养吧?是台式还是本本？
<myke2> eagleqing: 本
<edison03541> lemonhall：来画减速器吧……
<eagleqing> blueghost: 肯定还有``不然不正常
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 察 你现在不是就是在打扰他！！！！
<myke2> eagleqing: 现在我电池几乎不能用了已经
<eagleqing> myke2: 本本需要去专业售后清洗
<mza_> 我靠，《血染的风采》居然和88有关系……
<eagleqing> myke2: 是你不注意保养
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 公猫咋办
<myke2> eagleqing: 别人用下的
<myke2> eagleqing: 我不会保养
<myke2> eagleqing: 拿来的时候XP很容易死机
<eagleqing> myke2: 大多数有人用本本有一个坏习惯  就算关机没用的时候也把电源线一直插上  这样本本电池不断冲放电会夭折的
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 所以我打算搬 电脑，不然我忍不住要去看
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 公猫咋办
<myke2> eagleqing: 知道了
<myke2> eagleqing: 应该断电?
<blueghost> 公猫在看那猫仔
<eagleqing> blueghost: 还2只猫？一公一母？
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 人不夭折就行了~~~~
<myke2> eagleqing: 多介绍些经验
<eagleqing> myke2: 充电好了最好拔掉
<draketang1> eagleqing: 真的吗？ 不过理论上满电不会自动充电的吧
<edison03541> eagleqing: 不会一直充放电的……
<myke2> eagleqing: 我完全不懂
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 对，就这俩猫的孩子
<myke2> eagleqing: 那么工作的时候呢
<edison03541> eagleqing: 你不知道有保护电路吗……
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 两只公的 一只要生了 你觉得呢？
<edison03541> eagleqing: 而且电量大于一定量时是不会充电的
<eagleqing> darketang1:三星售后服务员亲口说的
<myke2> 天哪, 我就是SAMSUNG
<edison0354> eagleqing: 售后的话你也信……
<eagleqing> myke2: 工作的时候可以保持 他是优先选择电源
<edison0354> eagleqing: 售后还说电池有记忆效应呢，你也信啊……
<eagleqing> edison0354: 不然 还相信谁？ :-)
<draketang1> eagleqing: 服务员是不是也说 买回来要充放电3次
<edison0354> eagleqing: 自己补课去吧……
<eagleqing> draketang1: 这个没有
<myke2> edison0354: 电池记忆
<edison0354> myke2: 锂电池的记忆效应是可以忽略的
<blueghost> 那公猫去那窝看，我该不该干涉啊
<myke2> edison0354: 这不适合Li电池吧
<eagleqing> edison0354: 那你说说现在本本用的什么电池啊？
<myke2> edison0354: Li电池不存在记忆效应
<edison0354> eagleqing: Li
<myke2> edison0354: 而且Li电池尽量保持满格我记得要求
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 那公猫去那窝看，我该不该干涉啊
<edison0354> myke2: 这个不知道
<eagleqing> edison0354: 我学理工的 基本道理还是懂得  你说需要补什么？
<dreamysirc> myke2: 有记忆也没啥鸟样 也要保养的
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 哦 真的？
<edison0354> eagleqing: 补电池相关知识去……
<myke2> Li MnO2的反应, 如果我没记错
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 两只公猫能搞基不？
<blueghost> 那小猫在叫，母猫没反应
<eagleqing> edison0354: :-) 没必要 够用了  你说个 理由  一定要保持电源线插上的理由 让我信服下哇？
<blueghost> 公猫在窝里四处闻
<happyaron> myke2: 偶尔也要彻底放电，否则电脑的电池标尺会不准。
<eagleqing> dreamysirc: 问你家猫去```
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 艾。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 不应该吧 除非是在拯救电池
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 应该保持电池在10-90中
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 只是标尺不准，不是寿命问题
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=329891
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim autocmd 问题
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 哪有啥关系~~~~~~~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 公猫好奇啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哦
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 刚冲完电，报告你的电池只能用30分钟，多难受啊。
<happyaron> 充
<eagleqing> 频繁充放电对锂电池没有影响。这种看法也是片面的，虽然锂电池没有记忆效应，但频繁充放电还是对寿命有所影响，一般尽可能在电量低于10%以后再充电，有利于增长电池寿命。但如果有特殊需要，偶尔的提前充电，其影响也不会太大
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 你要来当我家公猫么？好激动啊~~~~~~
<eagleqing> dreamysirc: 我靠 几友  不敢恭维
<ofan> 相当有影响...
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 现在电池那么智能了 有啥关系~~~~~~  通常不会那样得
<eagleqing> 我朋友的电池挂掉 大多数都是这个坏习惯
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 这个现象还挺常见的。。。
<edison0354> eagleqing: 你不插电源线用电池啊……
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我两电池用了个1-2年还未曾发现~~~~
<myke2> edison0354: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_effect
<eagleqing> edison0354: 什么和什么哦
<happyaron> 嗯
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 莫非这就是人品~~~~~~
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个电池标尺是能校准的，不过只影响显示问题，实际电量还是会降的
<myke2> edison0354: 好像说battery effect只有NiCd电池
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是我太紧张了，我怕外面的那猫仔活不成了。里面好像也传来小猫叫， 我不敢在看了
<eagleqing> edison0354: http://mobile.intozgc.com/119/119049.html我的理解 和这个相同  你觉得 有什么不同的可以拿来说说
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，那是另一回事了，电池本来就是耗材，用就得有心理准备。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 随便啦，没事的啦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<edison0354> myke2: 是Li的记忆效应相当小，可以忽略
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 没关系 那只公猫就让他完蛋吧 反正还有eagleqing
<eagleqing> edison0354: 电池嘛 一大特点就是方便移动性  你在移动办公或干事的时候 一般都没电线吧？ :-)
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) ....
<eagleqing> dreamysirc: 你妹啊
<edison0354> eagleqing: 晕，没电线还插毛啊
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 现在最大能让t7700挺多久？
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 有电线也不是插毛的~~~~~
<edison0354> dreamysirc: ……
<blueghost> cfy:) 猫仔越爬越出，母猫貌似没有什么 反应，怎么办啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 节哀吧
<eagleqing> 越争越没意义了  随便百度下 自己科普下 不求全同 但求大同  OK
<myke2> baidu就不能信了
<cfy> blueghost: 节哀。。。。。
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 这就是传说中得求同存异！！！！
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 我不记得跟你争论过啥呀~~~~~~
<eagleqing> myke2: 货比三家 道理要活学活用嘛  ^_^
<eagleqing> dreamysirc: 没有 你个基男
<myke2> eagleqing: baidu经常会搜索到错误, 特别是什么zhidao.baidu.com
<jiero> http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Download 没人关注这个么？
<myke2> eagleqing: 还有baike.baidu.com
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 考 你才是基男 吾乃堂堂7尺男儿！！！
<eagleqing> myke2: 去开几个权威点的门户 谁让你看那里啊 看zol 看官方网站论坛
<eagleqing> dreamysirc: ^_^
<kdlijian> 求一个简洁的窗口管理器 有基本的功能就好 不求华丽 只求简单
<myke2> eagleqing: 还不如wikipedia
<kdlijian> 求一个简洁的窗口管理器 有基本的功能就好 不求华丽 只求简单
<myke2> kdlijian: awesome
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 多简洁？
<eagleqing> myke2: 不熟  我是一只菜菜菜菜鸟
<myke2> eagleqing: wikipedia上的文章, 特别是英文的, 对出处的考察非常严格
<kdlijian> myke2: 正在用awesome 受够了 老多程序窗口给弄得特难看 换之 :)
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 不知道那个x自带的或是xterm够简洁了么？
<myke2> kdlijian: 什么特别难看?
<myke2> kdlijian: float?
<myke2> kdlijian: 还是tiling?
<dreamysirc> myke2: 都难看
<kdlijian> dreamysirc: 就是有基本的功能就好 稳定 没太多依赖 满足windows(R)窗口管理器的那些功能就好
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 我说得那两个都可以满足
<jiero>  myke2: 所以有相当多的东西我不在意wikipeida，因为很多玩意儿不会有第三方的出处。
<kdlijian> myke2: 都不舒服 除了xterm舒服 先在都用screen tmux什么的 也不需要了
<myke2> kdlijian: 那就openbox
<sunjun> quit
<kdlijian> dreamysirc:  的确。不过……你懂得。
<atcho> xterm能干啥？
<eagleqing> 退了 去听场鬼吹灯 睡觉去
<kdlijian> myke2: 那就试试openbox或者e17
<myke2> kdlijian: 想折腾下的话试试ion3之类的
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 你喜欢瓦片还是其他的？
<atcho> 我想问一下 pdigin里头那个libqq怎么弄？
<eagleqing> blueghost: 你也别干着急了  你那只母喵应该没生完所以才没管小猫  一般都是5只以上
<microcai> atcho:  用 PPA
<kdlijian> 拒绝一切平铺系窗口管理器 现在 以前很喜欢 现在改掉了
<jiero> 折腾么 sawfish 这个窗口管理器去折腾吧。
<jiero> sawfish是Metacity和Enlightnment之前GNOME用的WM
<jiero> 不过它仍然在更新。
<atcho> microcai: 我在google code上下了一个libq，deb安装了 但是pidgin里头却没了qq选项
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 谢谢。 那现在公猫怎么办
<edison0354> lemonhall：大叔人呢？
<myke2> kdlijian: fvwm
<edison0354> blueghost: 生了几只？
<dreamysirc> kdlijian: 哦 那么box系列或是wm系列都可以去试试
<kdlijian> dreamysirc: 就先搞个e17试试吧
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 半只
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 在窝边 转来转去。
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 数错了 是一只半
<microcai> atcho:  你用的 pidgin 一定够旧
<myke2> 至少目前awesome能满足我
<kdlijian> myke2: 谢谢。不过那个老了点儿，也复杂。
<atcho> 我去看看 microcai
<myke2> kdlijian: 那个定制性很强
<atcho> microcai: 2.6.6
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 公猫 在窝边 转来转去。猫仔都是 公猫母猫的孩子。 公猫会不会对这些猫仔有威胁
<eagleqing> blueghost: 你可以访问下公猫 以前我都没见过公猫陪母猫生子  ^_^
<xiamx> 我用pidgin 会立刻死机。。不知道为什么
<atcho> 旧？
<kdlijian> myke2: 我用awesome会有三年了吧，最近烦了。老多软件都显示的不好看。
<microcai> atcho:  2.6.11 是最少要求
<atcho> 如何升级？ microcai
<microcai> atcho:  升级到 natty
<myke2> kdlijian: 我就求切换方便什么的
<atcho> apt-get install pidgin
<atcho> Reading package lists... Done
<atcho> Building dependency tree
<atcho> Reading state information... Done
<atcho> pidgin is already the newest version.
<^k^> atcho:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<alvin_rxg> wow
<myke2> time
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ 发威，众人皆拜倒
<kdlijian> 没三年……快两年了……切换确实方便
<eagleqing> k现在是机器人吧？
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 公猫也不大， 我可能更大可能是对 这些好奇吧
<microcai> atcho:  升级到 natty
<blueghost> eagleqing:) 公猫进窝了
<eagleqing> blueghost: 我靠  :-)
<atcho> microcai: 咋升级啊？ natty？？
<myke2> kdlijian: 我不会编辑rc.lua, 所以我没办法遍历systray
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我在哪里可以生气的人低头？  ㍮ 
<kdlijian> myke2: 不折腾到好，就按默认那样用，能用很长时间。但是一点你学会了改awesome的配置文件，就会觉得各种需求各种不爽了。
<microcai> atcho:  yes
<atcho> 如何升级到你说的natty？ microcai
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不知道 外面有一只，貌似里边又有猫咪的叫声， 我不敢在打扰了
<myke2> kdlijian: 实在没精力去改什么rc.lua
<myke2> kdlijian: 那几乎要学习Lua的语法
<microcai> atcho:  http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<blueghost> 艾， 前妻生儿子，我也没那么紧张啊
<kdlijian> myke2: 文档也不友好。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Homepage | Ubuntu
<myke2> kdlijian: 那个文档ssl证书有问题的
<kdlijian> myke2: 你说lua doc那个？
<kdlijian> myke2: 没记的要证书认证啊
<myke2> kdlijian: awesome的wiki
<blueghost> 公猫的气味是不是也 会让母猫觉得是威胁，而不去管啊。
<kdlijian> myke2: 直接去掉s访问试试 我这边可以正常访问
<myke2> kdlijian: awesome只能遍历窗口吧?
<blueghost> 我该去睡觉，不去管吗
<myke2> kdlijian: 还有tags什么的
<blueghost> 但我又放不下啊
<myke2> kdlijian: 如果我要遍历button
<myke2> kdlijian: 窗体中的button, label什么的不行的吧?
<myke2> kdlijian: 默认配置
<MopperWhite> CCAV6在播火星人玩转地球
<kdlijian> myke2: 那我不知道。也不是很会配置。就会加个widget.
<edison0354> blueghost: 你儿子多大了？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 看过了，话说你竟然看电视……
 * edison0354 autocad死掉了，悲剧了……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 不行吗？
<dreamysirc> MopperWhite: 那个很暴力的
<atcho>  edison0354 你搞什么的？ autocad在linux下吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..................]
<edison0354> MopperWhite:感叹下我好久没看过电视了……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大叔。。。。
<edison0354> atcho: 瘟到死
<atcho> edison0354: 用的啥客户端erc？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 5岁
<myke2> atcho: windows下有emacs
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么啊
<edison0354> atcho: pidgin
<ofan> erc能在win上用?
<edison0354> blueghost: 额
<atcho> blueghost: 离婚好久了？
<edison0354> ofan: cygwin呗
<blueghost> atcho:) 是啊
<atcho> edison0354: pidgin可以用qq
<ofan> edison0354: 哦...
<atcho> blueghost: :-) 一个人精彩不
<ofan> cygwin 好坑爹阿
<blueghost> 啊，我去搬电脑睡觉
<myke2> edison0354: cygwin很慢吧
<blueghost> 精彩
<atcho> blueghost: ！
<blueghost> 又生了一个
<blueghost> 那个我不敢再碰了
<edison0354> myke2: 必然的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 两只半了么？
<edison0354> ofan: 总比没有强吧
<blueghost> 我担心的是外边的
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) ä¿©
<atcho> blueghost: 。。。啥意思？
<myke2> edison0354: 我还以为windows下emacs支持erc
<atcho> blueghost: 你再说猫？
<atcho> myke2: 不支持？
<happyaron>  /tmp 扔 tmpfs 里了
<blueghost> atcho:) 先前有一只 跑出去窝了。
<edison0354> myke2: 额，emacs有WIN版？不用cygwin的？
<edison0354> myke2: 反正不用emacs……
<atcho> edison0354: 很多版本供选择
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 用fglrx的話就不用microcode firmware 了吧？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 公猫该不该隔离啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不用
<myke2> edison0354: 我见过MaskRay在windows下运行emacs
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<MopperWhite> 我想建立一个翻译conky变量页面的项目，请问我该怎么做？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，母猫不会对公猫的气味敏感吧
<yetist> conky变量是啥子？
<myke2> edison0354: emacs for windows的确有我记得
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我还是担心外面的那只。 放弃它？ 我怕外面那个活不了
<microcai> download for free ?
<microcai> em, now try it before download
<microcai> :)
<microcai> 呵呵
<blueghost> 公猫在用抓来挑猫仔啊
<blueghost> 我该不该干涉啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 她都不担心，你担心什么
<moriramar> microcai: 請教一下，用私有驅動就不用裝 radeon-ucode 了吧？
<nosea> 有人知道linux下的无线网卡可以连接多个无线网络吗？
<microcai> moriramar: 应该是吧
<nosea> 恩，比如多设置一个wlan0:0
<nosea> 这样可行吗？
<microcai> moriramar: 对 ATI 无喜。凡特意买 ATI 显卡的都可以去死了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我都没心情做东西了。本来想陪儿子回来， 快点完成我那个东西。
<edison0354> myke2: 额，我不清楚啊……
<microcai> 比如 oIE
<microcai> 比如NoIE
<moriramar> microcai: 我是因為偏宜。
<moriramar> microcai: 對了，你用grub legacy還是grub2的？
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 你养过猫吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ...
<moriramar> microcai: ATI現在還比nVIDIA強些呢，至少AMD現在還給社區些資料，而nVIDIA還不給呢。
<microcai> moriramar: 我用 grub legacy
<moriramar> microcai: 好的，謝了。
<microcai> moriramar: 给资料又不给钱，不过是请了些免费的员工罢了
<microcai> moriramar:  NVIDIA 不给资料又怎样？
<microcai> moriramar: 人家的驱动可是最好的
<edison0354> blueghost: 你不打算复婚吗？
<microcai> moriramar: 而且紧追步伐。 我可以轻松的使用最新内核+最新的 Xorg
<moriramar> microcai: 那個随意
<blueghost> edison0354:) 为什么要复婚啊， 我变态啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你说的是 再婚吧
<microcai> moriramar: 至少我没问题。你不是有问题了吗？
<moriramar> microcai: 什麼問題？
<microcai> blueghost: 你刚刚有了小孩就离婚啊？！ 变态
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 那是猫吧。
<jiero> 。。。
<blueghost> microcai:)
<blueghost> 猫仔是不是都找不到北的
<microcai> blueghost: 原来是别人的小孩啊！ 诶，那是很郁闷的了。离！ 还要精神赔偿！
<blueghost> 又走出一个
<cfy> blueghost: 我睡觉去。明天听你好消息:)
<edison0354> blueghost: 就是复婚啊……你跟你前期咋了……
<blueghost> cfy:) 好吧
<blueghost> edison0354:) 她不懂养孩子。
<edison0354> blueghost: 囧
<ofan> ........
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 她不懂得养猫 留着有啥用？
<jiero> 。。。。
<ofan> 受不了编译了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哈， 我记起来了，我以前的母狗也是在母猫的这个窝生的孩子
 * jiero 的感觉是要投河。
<edison0354> ofan: 我的mplayer，svn下来，configure完了以后，make没反应……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: 改天打算重checkout一份……
<ofan> edison0354: 我编译一个小时了
<edison0354> ofan: 啥？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不想送猫给人啊
<ofan> edison0354: qtdemos
<lolicon> ofan: 。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 不知道啥东西……
<MRcon> 嘿嘿
<ofan> edison0354: qt-demos,开发用的例子
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 随便咯，能养就养
<MRcon> 俺回来了
<ofan> 完结了..
<MRcon> 。。。。
<MRcon> 在聊啥
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾，算了，去弄东西去。 盖着脑袋 不想了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> MRcon:) 养过猫吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<MRcon> blueghost: 我家有三只。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 那东西要编译啊……囧……
<edison0354> ofan: 竟然没出error……
<MRcon> blueghost: 估计过段施加就不止了
<ofan> edison0354: 是 而且是下载整个qt源码 再编译
<lifeng> blueghost: 读研的时候收养过一只刚生产母野猫和一群小猫
<MRcon> ofan: 编译啥
<edison0354> ofan: 多大？
<ofan> edison0354: 300M+
<edison0354> lifeng: 男的女的？
<edison0354> ofan: 不大啊
<ofan> edison0354: 压缩包
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<MRcon> 都在说编译啥呢
<edison0354> ofan: kernel还有80M左右吧，感觉QT好小啊
<lifeng> blueghost: 小猫养了一个多月后被几个看上去挺有爱心的女生领走
<edison0354> lifeng: 囧
<ofan> edison0354: 那些是内核模块吧
<ofan> 内核本身不大
<lifeng> blueghost: 然后然后，六个月后在校园里看到它们都成了野猫
<MRcon> 。。。shit。。。没人鸟我。。。
<dreamysirc> lifeng: 其实她们是想领走你的
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<blueghost> lifeng:) 我想问，母猫应该还没生产完， 有个小猫在外面找不到 路，改咋办。 母猫 好像不理不睬，可能 是因为还没生产完。
<lolicon> ofan: 内核加 debug info 更恐怖。。
<lifeng> blueghost: 女人们不是自己生的就不会好好地养啊
<ofan> lolicon: ...
<dreamysirc> ofan: 只是600M++左右而已
<MRcon> 科幻牛在不再
<ofan> dreamysirc: 不止吧
<blueghost> lifeng:) 我能帮他回去吗。 有人说，这里也有说，猫科的，猫仔有别的气味，母猫就会不管。
<lifeng> blueghost: 关起来啊
<dreamysirc> ofan: 你没见过+字
<ofan> dreamysirc: 1G+
<blueghost> lifeng:) 我又碰了一下， 该咋办呢。 猫越走越远了
<dreamysirc> lifeng: 它们会越狱的
<edison0354> ofan: 我刚刚说的是源码包……
<dreamysirc> ofan: 那是编译好了的吧
<MRcon> blueghost: 帮猫弄香水
<edison0354> ofan: 记得好象是80M左右
<ofan> edison0354: 奥
<edison0354> ofan: 你开debug编译内核啊……
<ofan> edison0354: 我说的也是源码包
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 那是压缩的吧
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<edison0354> dreamysirc: ？
<lifeng> blueghost: 还以为母猫也在你掌握中。。。
<ofan> 准确的说是sdk包
<blueghost> lifeng:) 猫仔离母猫越来越远了。 我该弄它回母猫 那，还是不管他
<MRcon> edison0354: 编译啥
<edison0354> ofan: 你说啥东西1G+？
<edison0354> MRcon: kernel，他编译qt
<lifeng> blueghost: 送到母猫那吧，刚出生没有母猫挺难养活的
<MRcon> edison0354: 我编译的kernel识别不出硬盘。。非常纠结
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 编译好的kernel加sources
<ofan> edison0354: 我猜编译内核全保留debug symbol的话要1G+
<blueghost> lifeng:) 但我怕留下我的气味，母猫更不管了啊
<edison0354> MRcon: 囧
<lifeng> blueghost: 没事
<edison0354> ofan: 试过没？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 你的几个选项没有编译进去而已
<blueghost> lifeng:) 那猫仔 越走越远了， 可能失去他母猫的味道了
<MRcon> edison0354: 做个babylinux，什么都没问题。就是看不到硬盘
<ofan> edison0354: 蛋疼才去式
<edison0354> MRcon: 却module了？
<MRcon> edison0354: 恩。。
<ofan> edison0354: 刚才我/tmp没空间了 编译失败,又重新来了一次...
<MRcon> edison0354: 之前公司要作一个迷你的网关服务器。。所以
<edison0354> ofan: 额，我编译的东西都在pwd下放着……
<edison0354> ofan: 你/tmp是另外分区？
<ofan> edison0354: 我是arch,装的aur包
<edison0354> MRcon: 用tinycore定制试试？
<edison0354> ofan: 额，又是个arch党人
<ofan> edison0354: 跟/一个区,我又失策了,/分少了
<edison0354> ofan: 扩大呗
<ofan> /var也分少了
<edison0354> ofan: 我扩了好几次……
<blueghost> lifeng:) 我用窝里的破衣服送它回去了。 不知道他找不着奶头，另外一只已经在吃奶了。 我就担心刚送回去的猫
<MRcon> edison0354: tinycore感觉不够灵活。。个人感觉应该是内核出现问题。。昨天朋友编译了一个5M的
<ofan> edison0354: 我的分区挺麻烦,有两个最大的ntfs分区
<ofan> 都满了
<MRcon> edison0354: 编译以后感觉不好用。
<blueghost> lifeng:) 刚出生的看起来 那毛不够第二个出生的顺。 可能第二个更强
<MRcon> edison0354: 个人感觉ttylinux不错，但是那个包管理器很悲剧。
<MRcon> edison0354: 今晚准备再次奋斗去精简内核去。。
<edison0354> MRcon: 好小……
<edison0354> ofan: 我用瘟到死的，大的都是NTFS
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 有趣么？
<lifeng> blueghost: 送到母猫旁边它自己会照料的，放心好了
<MRcon> edison0354: 。。有阿。。
<edison0354> MRcon: 你LFS奋斗吧……
<blueghost> cfy:) 明天再看了，我已经送外面 的回去了。
<edison0354> MRcon: 你回复错人了
<blueghost> lifeng:) 谢谢。 我安心很多了
<MRcon> edison0354: LFS到blfs用了1个月
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 内核适合机器一般都是5-6m
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩
<blueghost> lifeng:) 可能 母猫还没生完吧。 现在才见俩猫仔。
<MRcon> 我晕。你们两个我搞混淆了
<edison0354> MRcon: 算initrd不？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 假如很多模块化的就更小了
<blueghost> 肚子还很大呢
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 当然不算
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 囧
<MRcon> dreamysirc: kernel+initrd=2M
<lifeng> blueghost: 两只少了点，我那次领养的有五只
<edison0354> MRcon: ……您神人……module呢？
<MRcon> edison0354: 您可以看看。。我发地址你去试下就知道了
<blueghost> lifeng:) 应该还有的。 以前的 高龄母狗也上了仨
<blueghost> 不说猫了
<MRcon> edison0354: 就单单那个fdisk -l无法看到硬盘
<edison0354> MRcon: 不用了，没时间……
<MRcon> edison0354: 其他都没问题
<MRcon> edison0354: 内核精简完就1。7M
<MRcon> edison0354: 文件系统840K
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 察 你是当路由器啊 平常电脑要缺多少东西~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不会阿。根据自己所需阿
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 而且太多模块化也不好
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 比如你自己是N卡显卡驱动。就把N加进去，其他不要。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 这不是废话么~~~~~~
<edison0354> MRcon: N都不用加，反正都得装官方驱动，挂module
<bluebird> phpbb3中文包必须拿 en覆盖 简体中文 才管用 阿，晕死
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 说实在话，终端下用。反正显卡什么的都不用
<MRcon> 个人喜欢终端。不太喜欢图形。
<MRcon> 全部精简完内核就1。7....我那朋友弄的更牛X。。就1078KB
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我有时控制台有时gui~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 察你们都模块化了吧
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 嘿嘿。。你懂的
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我现在最想做的就是全部终端化。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我是精简到只适合我的笔记本~~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 知音阿！终于找到党了
<edison0354> MRcon: ……
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 很多可以在终端下完成的
<edison0354> MRcon: emacs党？
<edison0354> tenzu: 疼疼好
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。可能我有洁癖。我把所有的东西都不要。。
<tenzu> edison0354: yo！
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我内核都不是模块话 怕影响速度~~~~~
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我大致如此
<moriramar> edison0354: 這裹不少 Emacs 黨……我在想是不是大陆的 Emacs + Linux 的人都在這了。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 说实话，真正需要的也就GCC和防火墙，还有一些小软件
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 其他的偶不需要的说
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 目前计划是做个适合自己用的。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我还要office vlc 等等
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。。有空就一起研究下。。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我现在就想要个精简的内核。根据自己配置来。。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 1。7我觉得太大了。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 减去kernel source 现在/大概也有3G了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我硬盘只有20G
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。有时间我们弄个计划，一起弄弄看。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 别老是折腾kernel 几m的差别而已~~~~~我大概一年前就稳定kernel了
<sila_> 你们都nb   kernel都去折腾来折腾去
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我认为还是更新好点。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我昨晚才把kernel升级。现在感受不出有啥。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我以前就老时精简 现在我是想充分利用资源~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 就是防火墙搞了个应用C补丁。。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 大爷。。我这都是 老配置。。。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我是用了bfs和中文补丁而已
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我至少还是c2.6Ghz和80g硬盘 呵呵
<zhuchx> 请问firefox 4.01到哪下载中文xpi啊?
<MRcon> 。。。我这个笔记本32M的显卡。。20G硬盘，128显存，跑LINUX
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 同32m无压力
<edison0354> MRcon: ……
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 不过我还有一只好的而已
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩！好几年的机器了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 。。。。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 好的用的是gentoo~~~~~~
<MRcon> 主要外观好。不舍得换
<void1> 精简内核除了省电编译时间，省点硬盘，没什么特别好处
<void1> 反正都是模块
<void1> 不用又不载入
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我只用cruchbang
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 速度非快。基于ubuntu做的
<dreamysirc> void1: 常用的都是直接内核 个别少用的就模块 其他的都没有
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 没试过 我用过几个基于source的 察 update麻烦死了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 说实在华，汉化完还有这个速度，已经满足了
<void1> 喜欢折腾当然可以
<dreamysirc> void1: 很久没有碰内核了 不过今晚见到一个内核精简狂而已
<atcho> MRcon: 挣钱买个新电脑
<MRcon> atcho: 不是没钱换，而是念旧。。
<atcho> MRcon: 米人 借点钱让我还贷吧！
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 太老了用后很悲剧的~~~~~~
<sila_> 好用够用就好了
<MRcon> atcho: 如果有空可以试试cruchbang
<sila_> 没必要用最新产品
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 如果有空可以试试cruchbang
<atcho> MRcon: 啥东西？
<MRcon> atcho: 。。。。shit
<MRcon> atcho: cruchbangLINUX
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 你是cruchbang的维护者么？
<sila_> cruchbang是干吗的
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不是。。用了段时间觉得不错
<sila_> 是另外一个linux分支？
<MRcon> sila_: 基于ubuntu的衍生版
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 发行版用太多了 现在稳定在arch gentoo dragonflybsd freebsd中了
<MRcon> sila_: 专门用来折腾的
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。
<jiero> 都搞linux分支阿。
<sila_> mrcon  ，哦   我现在11.04的ubuntu  然后模仿成mac风格了
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 不折腾 好好用 现在没时间玩了
<MRcon> sila_: ubuntu原版太卡。我装上开机要4分钟
<dreamysirc> jiero: 恩 linux有几个分支
<sila_> 好多人都用arch
<jiero> 有没有个Linux分支专门维护软件的？内核等都最简化处理，专门应对上有软件升级。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。我也快要工作了
<jiero> 。。。
<sila_> mrcon  我开快  才15秒
<sila_> mrcon  关也快  5秒 :-)
<MRcon> sila_: 那你装上cruchbang估计就跟飞一样了
<atcho> MRcon: 建议用sleep，很快
<MRcon> sila_: 原版开机需要4分钟到桌面。。cruchbang只需要40秒
<sila_> mrcon  不知道   t8100cpu  3gddr2   500g hdd
<MRcon> sila_: 赤裸裸的速度体验。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我默认开机是konsole大概10几秒
<void1> 无非就是一个基于debian的，用openbox的衍生版本，没意义
<dreamysirc> sila_: 察 那么好的配置
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 那个没太追究。。。说实在话，没太深入linux
<dreamysirc> sila_: 来炫耀的么
<MRcon> sila_: 我觉得你的配置＝我的配置X5了
<sila_> dreamysirc  装xp用起来不爽 开机太慢  win7又有点小卡 所以告别了win  跑ubuntu来了
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 看来你还没有见过啥叫飞了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我是说他的机器配置。。跟我的相比
<sila_> dreamysirc 我觉得ubuntu里vbox虚拟出来的xp开机都比真实硬盘装xp跑的快
<MRcon> 我的机器主要用来作渗透，没多大用途的。。
<dreamysirc> sila_: 那只能证明你不会win而已
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 这么说你还有个好机器了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 今天用过IRC，我想我不会用QQ了。。
<sila_> dreamysirc :-) win其实开出来以后还是很稳定很快的 就是受不了开机等待和病毒维护
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 公司有。。自己没有。。就这台。一直不想换。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 渗透的机器应该不会拿去正常使用才对
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 可以改的。ubuntu的核心。。你懂的..
<sila_> dreamysirc 就是ubuntu下电池只能用1小时 win下可以3小时左右  何解
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 加个bt4的源..
<dreamysirc> sila_: acpi还很悲剧的
<dreamysirc> sila_: linux的acpi其实还不是很好支持
<dreamysirc> MRcon: bt4是livecd 直接用就行了
<MRcon> 为啥这么多人进来都不说话的
<fillayu> 好的，我说下话
<sila_> 那只能等了
<blueghost> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-05-07/155122423180.shtml
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 加了源自己装就好了
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 它们赚钱中
<blueghost> 有什么小巧的播放器啊。 可以听流的
<MRcon> dreamysirc: who
<blueghost> 有什么小巧的播放器啊。 可以听音频流的
<MRcon> 抱歉，不听音乐
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 不说话的
<sila_> realplay可以阿
<edison0354> blueghost: audacious
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 。。。。90多人都不讲的。。。
<dreamysirc> blueghost: mplayer
<edison0354> blueghost: 大概这么拼
<blueghost> edison0354:) 可以听音频流的吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> edison0354:) mplayer ???
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 都在赚钱嘛
<edison0354> blueghost: 应该是gstreamer的
<sila_> rhythmbox music player也不错哦
<blueghost> 好的， 我两个都看看
<edison0354> blueghost: 还有个终端用的忘了叫啥了
<blueghost> sila_:) 不要那么打的
<moriramar> blueghost: aplay
<dreamysirc> edison0354: moc
<blueghost> edison0354:) 也不用 cli 的
<moriramar> blueghost: 那個最小，只能聽 wav
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我感觉明天下午的时候应该更加热闹。。嘿嘿
<blueghost> moriramar:) ？？？ 我要 音频流 的
<vic_> deadbeef
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我想问问。除了这个频道还有什么频道讨论的？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 哦
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 其实我很久没有上irc了 这几天无聊才上的~~~~~~
<sila_> minitunes看看呢
<moriramar> MRcon: 你要討論什麼？
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 哦。。安全这块
<vic_> blueghost: deadbeef
 * edison0354 马上停电，大家晚安
<MRcon> moriramar: 安全这块。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: /list 自己check频道
<blueghost> deadbeef?
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 哦。。
<moriramar> MRcon: 呃，我知道 #gentoo-hardened 是討論 Gentoo 安全方面的。
<vic_> yes
<moriramar> MRcon: Ubuntu 的我不知道。
<MRcon> moriramar: 哦。。下次去。。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 你工作是哪方面的？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: debian的安全和另一个很不错 名字忘记了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我关注网络安全这快
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 网页方面的 我不喜欢~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 而且比较想看中文
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 那你专注哪方面的？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 换工作是以后的事
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。。你做系统集成的么？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 没有~~~~~
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 觉得那不是很有趣 也没有啥前途的说（对于我来说）
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 额。那你是做啥的。。感觉你啥都懂的。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 网页设计 不过我很讨厌 但是为了生活
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 。。看得很累的。。。之前搞asp.net看得蛋疼。
<Robots> Linnya的歌词服务器怎么改
<MRcon> Robots: 不太清楚，问大牛。。
<blueghost> 还有谁用过 freeamp 的
<Robots> 好多歌词搜不到
<dreamysirc> Robots: 最近我的很多歌词也一样
<dreamysirc> Robots: 不过我是用osd lyrics 搜狗和千千都悲剧了
<Robots> 他用的是搜狗的歌词服务器，我猜测是歌名的问题
<dreamysirc> Robots: 我的歌词名不可能出事的
<MRcon> 现在好安静
<MRcon> 估计都睡觉了
<Robots> 那，那岂不是卧槽了么？
<MRcon> 。。
<tenzu> -_-??
<Robots> 不过Iceplayer倒是一点儿问题都没有
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我现在都是很晚睡觉的  你是什么工作的？
<tenzu> MRcon: crunchbang现在是基于哪个版本的ubuntu？
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 渗透测试
<MRcon> tenzu: 8。04
<Robots> 可是ice闪屏太厉害了
<MRcon> tenzu: 比较旧，但好用
<MRcon> tenzu: 你可以先在虚拟机上弄弄再装
<tenzu> MRcon: 哦了，10.04 alternate版配个openbox不也一样么
 * adam8157 有点想转arch了...
<MRcon> tenzu: 感觉他的外观好玩多了
<tenzu> adam8157: 小悟空～～～
<tenzu> adam8157: 转了吧，早转早爽
<RavenChan> adam8157, 转吧转吧
<MRcon> tenzu: 我喜欢汉化的过程
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 为啥不转 理由？
<tenzu> MRcon: 自己弄就是多花点时间呗
<MRcon> tenzu: 对阿。
<adam8157> tenzu: 呵呵, 主要是debian sid的更新速度还是慢...
<adam8157> dreamysirc: debian积累了好多东西, 有点点舍不得
<vic_> arch有三好，简单，明了，体积小
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 都差不多吧~~~~~~
<tenzu> adam8157: 要不，虚拟机里先搞着？
 * adam8157 准备试试自己电脑arch, 工作用fedora
<MRcon> vic_: 貌似不太小
<tenzu> MRcon: 我都用英文的，中文字体配不好
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 最近国内啥源得速度都很慢
<vic_> MRcon: 之装你想要的东西 还不小？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 算比较小了
<MRcon> tenzu: 不会阿。。。我就用中文的，自己汉化
<MRcon> vic_: 你弄了以后多大
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 哦, 我是说追新, debian sid有的比arch还新, 但是有的就不行, 比如iceweasel(firefox)
<tenzu> adam8157: 对了，archlinux.fr被墙，装yaourt得麻烦一下，不过装好了还是能用的
<vic_> MRcon: 装了kde能小吗？嘿嘿
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我只知道装完以后化了1G。。很蛋疼
<adam8157> tenzu: yaourt怎么还不进源啊...
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 大概生活应用装后和kernel source 大概3.8g
<tenzu> MRcon: 我觉得中文字体一直不满意而已
<adam8157> tenzu: arch安装程序怎么还不更新啊
<MRcon> vic_: 装openbox更小更快
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 没有被强
<vic_> MRcon: 喜欢kde
<MRcon> tenzu: 不会的。。。俺一直在用
<vic_> arch的安装程序挺好的啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 2010.05吧，没有更新的了
<dreamysirc> adam8157: yaourt一直可以用
<MRcon> vic_: 。。。。
<Xzhx> cfy:
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 已经装了的yaourt没问题，没装的话会麻烦
<blueghost> vic_:) 猫仔好可爱
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 用net安装不用理会几的
<vic_> 用yaourt的人你伤不起啊
<blueghost> cfy:) 猫仔好可爱
<blueghost> cfy:) 应该没事了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好可爱
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 好吧，我没用过net安装
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 好可爱
<vic_> blueghost: 我知道啊 我最喜欢小兔崽
<Xzhx> cfy:
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 恩 长得很像你 看来有奸情~~~~~~
<blueghost> vic_:) .... 你真戏剧啊， 我说猫仔， 你 说 兔崽
 * adam8157 纠结中...办公铁定是fedora, 自己电脑用什么呢...得考察下...
<MRcon> blueghost: 别讨论猫了。。很蛋疼
<vic_> blueghost: 我是同意你的猫崽可爱 同时申明我更喜欢兔崽
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 为啥一定要是fedora？
<vic_> adam8157: arch把
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 俩猫交配时， 我确实在场。 它们又不忌讳一下
<tenzu> adam8157: 如果硬盘超多的话，可以考虑大三八的做法，LOL
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 公司要求 呵呵
<blueghost> MRcon:) 不讨论了。 我只是说 现在已经没什么事了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 在场！！！！几p的？
<MRcon> blueghost: 邻居家在交配的时候我也在看。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 多系统? 懒得维护...
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 那么强权！！！
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) .... 它们就在我旁边 配的。 我 也不想
<tenzu> adam8157: 他是arch ^O^
<blueghost> MRcon:) 你是故意的。 我不是故意的。 邻居家在交配？？？
<MRcon> blueghost: 我理解你的感受。。当时看到隔壁的大叔和大姐在交配的心情。。你懂的
<blueghost> MRcon:) .......................
<dreamysirc> blueghost: MRcon 你们找到共同爱好了
<adam8157> tenzu: 那他是什么做法? 所谓硬盘多?
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不。我是纯艺术的眼光去看的。。
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 他。。。我就不知道了。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 开玩笑而已。传说他有8块硬盘
<blueghost> 不讨论猫了。我只是回来说，猫没什么事了。猫仔回到 母猫那，母猫也没见什么排斥的意思。应该不用担心而已
<adam8157> tenzu: :-)
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 要么 来bsd吧 dragonflybsd 期待您的加入（顺便汉化）
 * tenzu 睡觉，各位大神大仙晚安
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 呵呵, 算了吧, 对linux更有爱些
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 去其他频道逛逛先。。嘿嘿。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 晚安
<alpha080> 偶現在用0pensuse，准備上gentoo
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 那鸟样都差不多的
<dreamysirc> alpha080: gentoo的包管理确实赞 来吧
<alpha080> 4738g上suse很完美，啥都識別了
<blueghost> audacious 不好用
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 既然suse能完美 那么其他distro都可以的
<dreamysirc> blueghost: deadbeef试试或是exaile
<blueghost> 不喜欢 exaile ， deadbeef 我去看看
<blueghost> 源没有啊
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 那么就试试listen吧
<alpha080> dreamysirc: 有blog么，分享下經驗，偶現在就不知道加哪些use
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 没有整理的习惯
<dreamysirc> alpha080: use的很多是慢慢根据软件加的
<blueghost> 算了，我自己去找找
<alpha080> 汗，我主要用qt系，軟件要用tex，中文環境，其他無所諧
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 察 用qt的还用gentoo~~~~~编译死你 又没有bin的~~~~
<blueghost> audacious 怎么声音那么沙沙的。 播放不了网络的流
<alpha080> 新本本，應該沒關系。。。
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 新本才应该珍惜的吧~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 我是大的有二进制的才装 没有的就不装 小的才编译
<dreamysirc> 洗澡去了
<alpha080> dreamysirc: 反正都是折騰，firef0x之類就不編譯了，太久了
<dreamysirc> alpha080: firefox敢和qt比！！！！
<vic_> blueghost: 给我一个网络流的地址  我试试deadbeef好使不
<alpha080> 沒試過，kde桌面的兔子不也很多么？
<blueghost> vic_:) mms://38.96.148.89/kmrb
<blueghost> audacious  播放不了网络的流， 是不是要装什么插件
<vic_> 解码器把
<vic_> deadbeef貌似也要装
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 这个是什么编码器啊
<MRcon> 我晕了。
<alpha080> dreamysirc: i3的机子，Kde桌面應該不要一天吧？
<MRcon> 其他频道人都没有
<moriramar> alpha080: 不用。
<moriramar> alpha080: Gnome 和 KDE 裝起來其實差不多快。
<blueghost> vic_:) 这个默认 的播放器可以播放的
<vic_> libmms
<blueghost> libmms???
<blueghost> vic_:) 为什么 默认的 播放器又可以播放
<blueghost> vic_:) libmms 已经安装了啊， audacious 还是 播放不了
<alpha080> dreamysirc:  gtK系編譯也耗不少時間吧。。
<vic_> blueghost: 我这deadbeef也播放不了
<vic_> blueghost: 你给的地址是不是有问题啊 墙外的？
<MRcon> 我晕。我的声卡悲剧了
<MRcon> 卡音。
<blueghost> vic_:) 你用 ubuntu 默认的 都可以播放。 我只想找个 小巧的 播放器。 功能不需要太多的
 * microcai 没有比 OOo 编译更费时间的软件了！
<alpha080> blueghost: cmus
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我觉得qt应该可以更ooo比的
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... Boost 也一样慢
<alpha080> microcai: 不是有bin文件
<vic_> blueghost: 我这只有amarok能播放 其他的mplayer都不行  坑爹啊
<blueghost> alpha080:) 装了 qmmp，应该可以了
<microcai> alpha080: 我都是自己编译的。
<blueghost> vic_:) .....
<blueghost> vic_:) 我装了 qmmp 就好了
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 什么 ooo 比
 * microcai 囧，这里 Gentoo 党都比 #ubuntu-cn 多！
 * microcai 囧，这里 Gentoo 党都比 #gentoo-cn 多！
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我去看看 cmus
<blueghost> alpha080:) cli 的？？？
<alpha080> blueghost: 是
 * microcai 这里谁用 Intel Core i7 990X Extreme 的？
<alpha080> 這里都窮人
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不过qt和ooo都不敢和webkit的整个核心比 压根都没法比 当年freebsd不知道要编译啥 个你妹的webkit核心要命啊
<vic_> blueghost: qmmp我这播放不了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 有钱人~~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有 Intel Core i7 990X Extreme 在，怕毛。
<alpha080> 賤免頻道太安靜
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ... 不是
<dreamysirc> microcai: 求包养
<microcai> dreamysirc: 我还在用着  S3c2440 的烂 CPU ... 启动个 系统要一分钟
<alpha080> microcai: 你是不是有獨立博客？
<vic_> 悲催的流啊
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不是i7么~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_corei7_990x&num=1
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 那个是他的故事博客~~~~~~
<blueghost> vic_:) .... 好像你要 开一些插件吧。 在设置 中 有。 再说，那时广东话的电台
<microcai> alpha080:  yes
<blueghost> vic_:) 我这可以听。
<dreamysirc> microcai: ？？？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 好想要一个  i7 啊！
<microcai> dreamysirc: 可惜哥没钱
<alpha080> 睡了，明天寫安裝suse的心得
<noxin> 哇 人好多
<noxin> 晚上好 大家
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我只要i3就好了
<alpha080> 我就i3，才三千大潯
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ...  i7 都出来了，乃们研究 ARM 研究个毛去啊 ARM 落后 intel 40 年！！！！
<alpha080> 洋
<noxin> arm没那么差吧
<blueghost> xmms 怎么编程 界面那么简陋了
<blueghost> xmms 有什么好看的 客户端吗
 * microcai microcai 表示他的 CPU 是二手淘的。 200 个大洋
<microcai> blueghost:  audacious
<blueghost> xmms2 怎么变成 界面那么简陋了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不是arm让ati放弃x86的么~~~~~
<blueghost> microcai:) 听不了 一个 粤语的 网络广播
<blueghost> microcai:) audacious 听不了 一个 粤语的 网络广播
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 特殊爱好？
<noxin> 由什么好看的桌面环境啊
<noxin> 推荐个
<blueghost> microcai:) audacious 就是 xmms2 的客户端？？？ 那我 不折腾 xmms2 了
<blueghost> noxin:) e17
<microcai> blueghost: 哦。 那用 totem 去
<microcai> blueghost: 不是
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 至少可以播放我经常听的一个网络广播吧
<microcai> blueghost:  是学的 xmms 重写的
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ati ?
<vic_> blueghost: qmmp听不了
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， 你知道有什么 好看的 xmms2 的客户端吗
<blueghost> vic_:) 为什么呢， 我的可以
<microcai> dreamysirc: 所以死了啊，用 ARM , ati 就用死了。
<dreamysirc> noxin: 桌面环境不多啊 而且大都死了 有gnome lxde xfce4 kde rox 和 e的等等了
<microcai> blueghost: 你要功能还是要好看？
<blueghost> noxin:) e17
<dreamysirc> microcai: 额~~~~~
<noxin> @blueghost
<noxin> e17
<noxin> 全称呢
<blueghost> microcai:) 功能不要太多， 小巧 的， 能用 旧版 xmms skin 的就行
<microcai> blueghost:  ... .. 那干嘛不去用 xmms
<knownbad>  Enlightenment Desktop Environment Release 17
<blueghost> microcai:) 至少 能听 我 经常听的那个 网络广播的
<noxin> 好啊
<noxin> 我试试 谢谢先
 * microcai 求一个和 DOS 功能上，界面上都一样的 OS ... 
<blueghost> microcai:) 因为他 太旧了。 而且 貌似不维护了吧
<microcai> blueghost: totem , sopcast
<dreamysirc> microcai: freedos
<knownbad> open dos.
<blueghost> noxin:) 就 e17. 我正在用
<dreamysirc> microcai: 各种dos 都差不都呀
<blueghost> microcai:) 我用 qmmp 听了， 这个符合我的要求了。 还可以用 xmms 的 skin
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 你使用那个pt？
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 这你猫的 真挑剔啊 你的猫和你一起听不？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 那还是 DOS ...
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 好几个
<microcai> dreamysirc: 要的是非 DOS 系统
<Fivesheep_> hdchina
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 它们就在同一个房间内， 不听也得听啊
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 给几个。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 象konsole那样么？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 囧。你没理解。我其实在说 blueghost 很挑剔
<dreamysirc> microcai: 可以么？
<blueghost> :)
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你这比喻太XX深了
<MRcon> 看来得搞下内核才行。感觉有点问题。。
<MRcon> ls
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 等我看看有没邀请名额
<MRcon> Fivesheep_: 什么东西来的？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 感觉你已是在被kernel玩了~~~~~~
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 似乎没...
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 享受kernel编译的乐趣。。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 不过偶尔会开放注册, 到时候通知你
<knownbad> 两个就行了。  已有demonoid.
<knownbad> 没事。
<MRcon> Fivesheep_: 什么注册?
<MRcon> Fivesheep_: 论坛么？
<Fivesheep_> 不是
<Fivesheep_> 下载网站而已
<MRcon> Fivesheep_: 哦哦。。。发来LOOK下。看有好东西不
<blueghost> vic_:) 他奶奶的， qmmp 又播放不了了， 刚才还可以
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 人品问题  告诉不要作第三猫1111
<MRcon> 去吃个泡面，回来继续研究。嘿嘿
<blueghost> 现在又行了，断断续续
<blueghost> vic_:) 你试下开 amork ，再用 qmmp 来听那个网址看看
<vic_> blueghost: amarok卡
<vic_> 其他的根本就大不开
<blueghost> vic_:) 你就开就行。 用 qmmp 来听。 我觉得非常奇怪
<vic_> blueghost: qmmp删了 不给力 不喜欢
<blueghost> vic_:) 感觉非常奇怪，直接开 qmmp 听不了。 但我开了另一个能听的播放器，用 qmmp 却可以
<vic_> blueghost: 干嘛一定要听流
<blueghost> vic_:) 我一般就听这个
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 走, 喝早茶去
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 推荐 mpd，多简单
<knownbad> 嗯，给带老妈子去吃龙虾。
<knownbad> 2nd mpd.
<MRcon> knownbad: 好生活
<MRcon> knownbad: 穷人。
<knownbad> 我用sonata
<alvin_rxg> 我用 ncmpcpp...
<alvin_rxg> 同时绑定了一堆 mpc ~
<knownbad> MRcon: 有不是天天吃，大西洋龙虾蛮小的。
<MRcon> knownbad: 。。天天吃的话，估计我的想你是不是比尔了
<alvin_rxg> 欧美水产太贵了……
<Fivesheep_> 龙虾... 一口就吃玩了
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 洛杉矶的早茶超便宜的。
<Fivesheep_> 太小了
<knownbad> MRcon: 又不是。。。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 貌似有熟人在LA开餐厅
<Fivesheep_> SF更多
<vic_> nnd的  mms 一个有点软的格式 果然坑爹啊
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 谁？
<MRcon> knownbad: 你们都在国外么？
 * knownbad 在火星
<MRcon> knownbad: 。。。。。
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 吃在la是便宜些。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 中餐厅便宜是便宜. 我总怀疑卫生不好..
<knownbad> 那是当然。
<knownbad> 有些还是注重卫生的。
<psychologe> N900上能装ubuntu
<MRcon> psychologe: 恩。我也在用
<psychologe> 啊，这里也能遇上机友，哈哈
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 剪草机买什么牌子的
<MRcon> psychologe: 呵呵
<MRcon_> 嘿嘿
<MRcon_> 。／exit
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 不知道呢，去下home depot吧。
<psychologe> quit
<knownbad> 或是买个二手货。
<knownbad> 很多二手货还蛮不错的。
<blueghost> kde3 默认的播放器是什么啊
<blueghost> 那母猫的肚子立即小很多了
<knownbad> 堕胎了？
<knownbad> 既然你常换de不如就听松鼠的用mpd吧。
<blueghost> knownbad:) mpd 能听网络电台的吗
<knownbad> 可以
 * microcai hi, 这里有人使用的 UEFI 电脑么？
<knownbad> 当不知道支持程度。
<psychologe>  !!!
<psychologe>  !!!
<knownbad> 但。。。。老是打错
<knownbad> 都去餐厅排队拿桌子了。
<knownbad> 得去。
<blueghost> cfy:) 猫会在不同地方生孩子的吗， 怎么它又在另一个地方去生了，原来 猫仔....
<blueghost> 这三个月 都 看红剧了
<lercn> hi
<^k^> lercn, 好  ㍚ 
<lercn> 有人在没
<lercn> -bash:export:'\u\w\##':not a valid indentifier  是怎么回事儿
<blueghost> 有
<lercn> 你好 请问 -bash:export:'\u\w\##':not a valid indentifier  是怎么回事儿
<blueghost> 我想问一下，雷蒙德 和 微软是什么渊源 啊
<blueghost> lercn:) 不知道， 问下别人
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你知道吗
<blueghost> lercn:) 现在的 人少， alvin_rxg 是少数还在的人之一
<lercn> 不知道 啊
<blueghost> lercn:) 你问问他 看看
<alvin_rxg> 知道啥
<blueghost> lercn 的问题
<lercn> 你好
<lercn> alvin_rxg
<blueghost> lercn:) 现在人少， 你问问 他 知道不，我不知道
<lercn> -bash:export:'\u\w\##':not a valid indentifier  是怎么回事儿
<alvin_rxg> 完整的语句
<lercn> 提示符变成   “root:/70#"  了
<lercn> 而且 这个数字“70”随着输入命令会递增
<lercn> 就是再输入一个命令会变成“root:/71#"
<lercn> 再搞一个命令变成”root:/72#"
<lercn> 完整的语句就是”-bash:export:'\u\w\##':not a valid indentifier“
<alvin_rxg> lercn: 察看下你的 .bashr
<alvin_rxg> lercn: 察看下你的 .bashrc
<lercn> 好的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的猫在俩个地方生了猫仔， 不知道为什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道啊……
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> 不知道该不该干涉。 还是不管他
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国还有王室吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> .....
<lercn> -bash:export:'\u\w\##':not a valid indentifier   这个问题
<lercn> 是我做完LFS后出现的
<lercn> 在虚拟机上也有点问题
<lercn> 但物理机上又多了后面的问题
<lercn> .bashrc 和 .bash_profile LFS做完后根本就没有
<lercn> 慢慢找办法解决了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似德国没有皇室了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 法国最后一个是 拿破仑
<alvin_rxg> o..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 拿破仑在前，还是法国大革命在前啊
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 数了一下， 生了4个猫仔。 都在拼命吃奶
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> 母猫换个姿势，站起来，那四个猫 仍然咬着 奶头 吊着。好玩
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> :) 不用担心了，都正常了。 继续忙自己的 去
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有没有无线显示器的
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> 通过蓝牙，或红外线 的显示器
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) google 到了， 确实有。 http://img001.photo.21cn.com/photos/album/20110414/o/727825FBB6D73319414621AE515F8A76.jpg <== 这个也是显示器？？
<blueghost> http://it.21cn.com/hardware/lcd/2011/05/05/8275910.shtml 全文在这
<alvin_rxg> 眼镜？
<alvin_rxg> 3d哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没说蓝牙红外。只说3D
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 那眼睛是怎样的， 是眼镜中 显示 图像，还是显示器 的图像 经过 眼镜产生 3D 图像
<blueghost> 那眼镜
<blueghost> 负责接收的3D眼镜在刷新同步实现左右眼观看对应的图像  这个什么意思
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 后者
<blueghost> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 眼镜上仅仅是偏振镜片而已
<blueghost> 负责接收的3D眼镜在刷新同步实现左右眼观看对应的图像  这个怎么理解。 刷新 是 ？
<blueghost> 第二页 nv 那个
<blueghost> 刷新图像 是显示 图像？
<alvin_rxg> 傻逼记者
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 快门式 的貌似是，接收 红外线， 然后在眼镜上显示图像， 左右两边不同。 是这样 理解吗
<blueghost> http://roll.sohu.com/20110508/n306992449.shtml
<blueghost> 这个 东西，是否可以 用于电脑的显示器啊
<alvin_rxg> 需要高刷新率的显示器
<alvin_rxg> 60hz 够了
<blueghost> 将 这个东西当显示器， 分开 主机。 用 蓝牙或红线将两者 链接。 不知道 那东西电源 怎么解决的。 如果这样的话， 多好玩
<blueghost> 而不是单单 一个 手机
<alvin_rxg> 对于普通应用没必要啊……
<blueghost> 弄大一点。 弄成一个 笔记本 （不是笔记本电脑，就是纸那种的）。
<blueghost> 好玩啊
<alvin_rxg> ？
<Just_forget_it> 大家好，我是新手。
<blueghost> 或者用手机 当主机， 用那东西做显示和输入（用笔）。 手机别在腰， 用它来操作，记笔记， 多写意
<blueghost> 还可以画画
<blueghost> http://img.hexun.com/2011-05-05/129318079.jpg 这个猫怀孕了。 和我猫一毛一样
<Just_forget_it> 养猫好吗？
<Just_forget_it> 我讨厌猫
<alvin_rxg> 大家好，我没有新手，我有左手和右手
<blueghost> Just_forget_it:) 好吧。
<Just_forget_it> 好。
<Just_forget_it> 为什么ubuntu加载FLASH如此之卡
<^k^>  06:12
<larry1> 没人了
<Just_forget_it> 有
<ooooOOOO> BT track 返回来的数组 数据的字典 里面的 那个 peer信息是 二进制还是 十六进制？
<ooooOOOO>   -0
<Just_forget_it> gmail怎么了？又挂了？
<iceyer> thunder能收邮件，就是ff登不上去
<iceyer> thunderbird
<Just_forget_it> 我想注册个新东西额
<Just_forget_it> 新的
<Just_forget_it> ubuntu怎么老是卡。。
<Just_forget_it> 谁能告诉我为什么ubuntu这么卡
<blueghost> 不知道
<Just_forget_it> 人品问题吗？
<blueghost> Just_forget_it:) 应该不是， 不然我的人品更差
<Just_forget_it> :-)
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 你什么机器？
<Just_forget_it> 什么什么机器
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 配置
<Just_forget_it> 你是问配置？
<Just_forget_it> 恩
<Just_forget_it> 赛扬1.8单核 1G内存 公司机器
<Just_forget_it> 烂啊
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 我正在用的是上网本1g内存 1G双核
<Just_forget_it> 你不卡啊
<Just_forget_it> 我只不过一个firefox，一个chrome，一个opera，amule，irc 妈的卡成这样
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-08
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 谁让你用垃圾ubuntu的
<Just_forget_it> 靠 不垃圾啊 挺好的
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 不卡
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 那是因为你没用过别的发行版
<Just_forget_it> 也是哦
<Just_forget_it> 我菜鸟也不好评价
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 破机器的话上个arch啥的
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 弄个轻量级的wm
<Just_forget_it> 什么意思
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, google去
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 我自己用arch
<Just_forget_it> google上不去啊
<Just_forget_it> 我急死了
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 给老婆的上网本用的opensuse xfce
<Just_forget_it> arch不是列出处理器的命令吗？
<Just_forget_it> 你说的是archlinux？
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 恩
<Just_forget_it> 那我不如用fedora了
<Just_forget_it> 我喜欢蓝色的界面
<Just_forget_it> 默认
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, archlinux没有默认桌面
<Just_forget_it> 不懂
<Just_forget_it> ubuntu的unity我还挺喜欢的 我 先用一段时间吧
<gebjgd> Just_forget_it, 自定制发行版
<Just_forget_it> 哦
<ooooOOOO> http://uploadpie.com/FHdeH
<ooooOOOO> 没人知道 Track返回的 Bencode数据里面的 peers 的解码方法？
<Robots> 铪
<crose> hi
<^k^> crose, 好  ㍠ 
<Robots> Hi
<MRcon> 还是ubuntu频道多人的说
<myke2> MaskRay: (i > j) && (j + f(j) + 1 >= i) --> (f(j * 2 - i) >= min{j + f(j) - i, f(i)})
<myke2> MaskRay: 对不?
<MaskRay> myke2: j+f(j) >= i
<myke2> MaskRay: x >= min(c, y), y >= min(c, x). If y < c, then x >= y, y >= min(c, x), but y < c so y >= x --> y = x.
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: c < x => c >= y,  c < y => c >= x
<MaskRay> myke2: thus c >= min(x, y)
<hoxily> hi, ^k^
<fosbin> 大家好
<^k^> fosbin, 好  ㍠ 
<MRcon> 早上好阿管理员
<MRcon> 我发现你好像不用睡觉。。。。
<fosbin> 1
<MRcon> 2
<fosbin> 你好
<fosbin> 第一次尝试用IRC
<fosbin> 这尝试注册fosbin
<MRcon> 呵呵
<fosbin> 不知道如何注册IRC
<fosbin> 大哥可否指点一下
<MRcon> 百度下就好
<fosbin> 嘎嘎
<fosbin> 百度了
<fosbin> 不知道是否成功了
<fosbin> 我退一下在登录试试
<myke2> MaskRay: y < c --> x = y
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果y >= c
<MaskRay> myke2: more precisely, c < y => c = x, c < x => c = y
<MaskRay> myke2: c = min(x, y) when x != y
<MaskRay> myke2: otherwise c >= min(x, y)
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有啊, y > c --> x >= c --> y >= x
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后不成里
<myke2> MaskRay: y > c --> x >= c
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有任何结论
<MaskRay> myke2: c < y => c = x
<myke2> MaskRay: why
<MaskRay> myke2: c < x => c = y
<myke2> MaskRay: 為什麼
<MaskRay> myke2: 讲不清楚
<MaskRay> myke2: x = f(2j-i)
<MaskRay> myke2: y = j+f(j)-i
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果 f(i) < x，可以推出 f(i) = y，理由如下：
<MaskRay> myke2: 设 i' = 2j-i
<myke2> MaskRay: 我去问他下, 他只说了 >= min这个结论, 估计可能已经可以O(n)了
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以发现 f(i) 表示 a[i+1..i+f(i)] == reversed(a[i-f(i)+1..i])，这个也是 a[i'+1..i'+f(i')]==reversed(a[i'-f(i')+1..i'])
<MaskRay> myke2: 并且还有 a[i+f(i)+1] != a[i-f(i)]
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, disjoint set 想出吗?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有，只想到队列优化后二分找，O(n log n)
<myke2> MaskRay: 应该是脱机最小值的模型
<myke2> MaskRay: I personally think that.
<MaskRay> myke2: 不完善的思路：
<MaskRay> myke2: 从大到小枚举 i
<MaskRay> myke2: 每次需要查找满足 j >= i-f(i)/2 的最小的 j
<MaskRay> myke2: 用 i-j（可能为负，不用管） 更新答案
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是要维护好 A(i) = {j: j >= i - 0.5 * f(i) && j + f(j) <= i}
<ooooOOOO> 二进制紧凑模式: 一个长度为6*n的btye流，n是peer的个数，用6个byte表示一个peer，前面四个byte表示ip(int),后面两个是port(short)，它们都是网络字节序，即高字节在前面，低字节在后面。
<ooooOOOO> 如何解码？
<MaskRay> myke2: 维护一个可行决策链表 L，一开始为空。从大到小枚举 i，对于一个 i 的新值，把满足 j+f(j) >= i 的添加到队列里
<MaskRay> myke2: 维护一个可行决策链表 L，一开始为空。从大到小枚举 i，对于一个 i 的新值，把满足 j+f(j) >= i 的添加到 L 里
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后询问 j >= i-f(i)/2 的最小 j
<MaskRay> myke2: 需要在线性时间内把一个节点添加到链表里，以及询问不小于某个关键字的节点
<MaskRay> myke2: 第二步比较容易
<MaskRay> myke2: 一开始并査集初始化为 f(i) = i+1
<MaskRay> myke2: 一开始并査集初始化为 h(i) = i+1
<MaskRay> myke2: 每次 find(i-f(i)/2)，找到的就是
<MaskRay> myke2: 第一步很麻烦
<MaskRay> myke2: 需要假设全部插入完后进行逆过程：删除，由此得到插入时每个元素的前驱和后继
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样就能在近线性时间内解决本题
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你昨天说的Google Code什么的, 是不是从a[1..n]中挑选一个子集然后随机打乱, 问变成有序的期望次数?
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<LAcan> Ne-ho, Nee-how... any anglose in here?
<myke2> MaskRay: 一个集合选出之后大概是等到达到自己要求(比如形成某个排序)再停止吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 只要 shuffle 后分裂成几个循环了，就对分裂出来的循环 shuffle，而不是对原循环 shuffle
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 比较麻烦
<MaskRay> myke2: pal 我想的很麻烦……有数据就写写看……
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • “开始”菜单不能用输入法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329940&p=2314208#p2314208 按键盘Win键弹出的窗口怎么不能用输入法啊？中文系统其中很多程序都是纯中文命名，可不能用输入法如何快速定位？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenbuer — 2011-05-08 9:22
<myke2> MaskRay: 最长回文有数据
<myke2> MaskRay: 但是很弱
<myke2> MaskRay: 题目来源：非原创
<myke2> MaskRay: 估计哪里有的
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么非原创不帖一下出处……
<myke2> MaskRay: 估计没告诉他:)
<ydryong> 呵呵呵
<myke2> MaskRay: 不过求palindrome有其他算法也是O(n)的, 不用suffix tree/array
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么算法？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我上次google到的, 我正在找
<MaskRay> s/帖/贴/
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在找到一个
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.csie.ntnu.edu.tw/~u91029/Palindrome.html
<myke2> MaskRay: G一下到最底下就看到了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我以前看到的似乎就是这个。图不错，但是代码还不够好
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道wikipedia有没有
 * xiamx 觉得lyx真是太好用了
<MaskRay> myke2: 你有数据吗
<myke2> MaskRay: palindrome我上次看到USACO Training里面有个的, 不过数据是O(n^2)的
<myke2> MaskRay: 那里的好处是下载数据
<MaskRay> myke2: 但要 aa'aa' 形式的。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个我怎么可能有
<myke2> MaskRay: 你去能拷到数据吧, 上次我同学去问他要调试第一次那个线段树(他自己认为可以AC的), 给都不给.
<myke2> MaskRay: 看上去那个繁体字的 那个算法和cqx说的应该是一回事
<MaskRay> myke2: 没希望的，day2 比较混乱，所以我就拷贝到数据了
<myke2> MaskRay: day2他好像放宽了
<myke2> MaskRay: 后来syy留下来调试的, 我在旁边和zyc争论input method
<MaskRay> myke2: 那是是那个 ma rong 在弄电脑，我就去复制了
<myke2> MaskRay: syy是余老师亲自给他的
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, zmz也问余老师要网络流那题的数据的, 话说他const int MAXN = 写错了
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<Jqq> ?
<myke2> MaskRay: MAXN = 602
<myke2> MaskRay: 他写成600
<myke2> MaskRay: wa了一个点
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也都是仔细计算需要空间的，我看很多人都是 +10 +100 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我+100啊, 没问题的, 我计算过.
<myke2> MaskRay: 不, 我说我计算过Memory Limit
<myke2> MaskRay: 万一程序出了点问题怎么办
<myke2> MaskRay: 我这样, MAXN = 600
<myke2> MaskRay: MAXN + 2
<Jqq> 。
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后交的时候把6换成7
<xiamx> linux上有没有什么像 aftereffect 那样的工具？还有 final cut pro, adobe audition 等等
<MRcon> 白天的人还是相当的少。。。而且都不说话
<xiamx> 嗯 太少了
<genio4urlife> 今天下午shlug的11.04 release party上发放官方光盘
<susbarbatus> join lqi
<susbarbatus> part
<wsdjeg> empathy怎么样修改qq的备注名称阿？
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 目前不能
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 谢谢，难怪我折腾半天 改不过去呢，那分组信息能上传么
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 不知道，我这里是显示不出来分组的
<wsdjeg> 我这边倒是显示的 我是安装的是谷歌的qqlib
<xiamx> wsdjeg, qqlib?
<fosbin_> 大家好
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 是的，qq2010协议，蛮稳定的
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 给个链接？
<^k^> fosbin_, 好  ㍢ 
<fosbin_> 问一下，如何注册昵称阿
<fosbin_> 百度了一下，没答案
<wsdjeg> xiamx: http://code.google.com/p/python-qq/
<^k^> ⇪ title: python-qq - Python语言实现的QQ客户端，湖北依赛特开源项目中的一个。 - Google Project Hosting
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 已经2年没维护了
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 心的出来了
<wsdjeg> qqlib。07
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 不好意思 发错了
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 稍等
<fosbin_> 嘎嘎
<xiamx> fosbin_, /msg nickserv help
<xiamx> fosbin_, 然后请用google翻译
<fosbin_> xiamx,谢谢，非常感谢
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 我现在一直用 AIR webqq
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 效果怎么样
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 还行，不过air在Linux上表现还是欠佳
<wsdjeg> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/list
<wsdjeg> xiamx: air究竟是什么东西我还没有搞懂呢
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ilinux> 若问一下大家，一叶的那个淘宝店地址是？
<xiamx> wsdjeg, html + css + javascript 封装一下
<ilinux> 谢谢
<genio4urlife> 问一个arch的问题，昨天安装一台有独立N卡9500GT的机器，pacman了xorg,mesa和xf86-video-vn，并且Xorg -configure后，提示无法连接到sockts，说dbus无法连接到这个设备。
<ilinux> 弱问一下大家，一叶的那个淘宝店地址是？
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 大概有点懂
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 这个libqq可以用telepathy-haze 跟empathy一起用吧？
<genio4urlife> wsdjeg: 请问现在AIR是不是只有32bit的？
<wsdjeg> xiamx: 我不懂呢 haze是什么 我只是装了一个libqq就可以上了
<xiamx> wsdjeg, 没有64位的。。只能自己编译了
<cfy> Kandu: 考好数电了。。。
<mikeandmore> cfy: 好厉害
<cfy> mikeandmore: - -!....数电而已。。。。而且我们考得是简单题
<xiamx> 晕 lucid 的 libpurple太过时了..
<mikeandmore> 现在有人用Emacs 24的么
<cfy> 23.2.1的路过
<ofan> mikeandmore: 出了么?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 一般不都是有重大的新feature么。。。
<wsdjeg> 其实很多软件编译安装效果还是很明显的
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: compile 出问题了，然后不用了
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: -_-
<cfy> MaskRay: 提交个patch?
<cfy> wsdjeg: 你是在说lisp程序么。。。。。
<wsdjeg> ？
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 我用 pluskid 的 smart-compile，emacs 24 出问题了，而且那个 bzr 仓库访问很慢
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: app-editors/emacs-vcs-24.0.9999-r1 一直 emerge 失败
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会……
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 哦，我基本不用那个-_- 顺便。。。pluskid是偶学长^_^
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> mikeandmore: 学长？
<cfy> MaskRay: 羡慕用haskell.....
<mikeandmore> cfy: 是啊
<cfy> mikeandmore: 什么呀？用软件的名字做nick?
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 两位 emacs 牛人
<mikeandmore> cfy: 没啊，他也是浙大的而已
<cfy> mikeandmore: 哦。懂了
<cfy> MaskRay: 最近fcitx老实不把选字条显示出来。。。郁闷。。。
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 我emacs很烂的，很多东西根本看不懂。lisp也不会宏。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也碰到过几次，不知道是升级了什么引起的，把 fcitx-sunpinyin 再 emerge 下就好了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是个别字不行。。。
<TopWinStudio> vimwiki怎么样？你们在linux下知识管理用什么？
<kevinyoung> 大哥些我又来了
<ofan> cfy: 除了lispworks 还有哪些可用的库?
<TopWinStudio> vimwiki怎么样？你们在linux下知识管理用什么？
<kevinyoung> 早上好啊
<cfy> ofan: lispworks算是集成吧
<mikeandmore> ofan: lispworks好贵。。
<ofan> mikeandmore: 知道..
<cfy> ofan: 库的话，如果你要跨平台的话
<ofan> cfy: 没有标准库?
<TopWinStudio> ofan
<TopWinStudio> vimwiki怎么样？你们在linux下知识管理用什么？
<cfy> ofan: 看这里
<cfy> ofan: 有标准库，我指那些别的的。比如web的，解析html啥的
<ofan> cfy: cl还是sbcl?
<cfy> ofan: cl的。用quicklisp特别方便
<cfy> ofan: 至少我现在在clisp和sbcl是通用的。
<ofan> cfy: 奥...
<cfy> ofan: 反正可以通用写啊。只要有心。用*features*那个东西能写出跨的。
<MaskRay> Please e-mail us directly at lisp-sales@lispworks.com for prices for LispWorks in China.
<ofan> cfy: 能不能用c扩展库?
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计是1万
<cfy> ofan: 可以ffi
<MaskRay> cfy: 噗……
<ofan> cfy: 支持什么语言?
<cfy> ofan: 我查查，我知道可以。等下
<cfy> MaskRay: 反正简单的说。你买不起。。。。
<MaskRay> ffi 的话几乎什么都能调吧
<yanqian> 问个samba有关的问题，请问samba可以做到同时支持匿名和用户验证吗？比如某个文件夹希望匿名可以访问，而另一个需要特定用户才可以访问。
<cfy> ofan: http://www.cliki.net/FFI
<ofan> cfy: 不是内建支持的...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 反抗生命的……
<Guest19489> awesome 马？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 下午去凑热闹么
<cfy> ofan: 内建啊
<mikeandmore> 大神们教我lisp吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不一定....
<cfy> ofan: 那些是用了ffi的库啊
<lemonhall> 如果是做一些其他语言能做的事情。。为何要用LISP？
<cfy> ofan: 好吧。。。。。确实标准里没有。。。
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 舒服吧，我用python用的多。然后现在主要都要用C/C++ .....
<cfy> ofan: 不过据说主流的都支持
<cfy> MaskRay: 下午有聚会？
<ofan> cfy: 恩 我再看看
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说f(i)不仅仅是不等关系
<myke2> MaskRay: Z Algorithm 是什么
<ICEEN> 请问chrome 的鼠标手势怎么解决啊
<myke2> 用Firefox吧
<alpha080> 裝個擴展就可用
<ICEEN> 扩展有的网页怎么不能用
<myke2> MaskRay: 很神奇的性质
<myke2> ICEEN: 扩展在chrome.google.com等等是不能用的
<MaskRay> myke2: 线性时间求 lcp(S[i],S) 的
<myke2> MaskRay: lcp?
<MaskRay> myke2: 所谓“扩展KMP”的真正名称
<ICEEN> myke2, 其他网站也不行啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 他说这个算法是Z algorithm
<myke2> ICEEN: 建议Firefox
<MaskRay> myke2: 有点像，算是变形
<ICEEN> myke2, 只能如此？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 扩展kmp?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我没学过扩展kmp
<yunfan> MaskRay: 是不是构造个搜索树 同时搜索几个key 而用kmp的跳过算法？
<MaskRay> yunfan: 以前有人这么叫的，其实是 Z algorithm
<myke2> ICEEN: Firefox + Pentadactyl
<yunfan> MaskRay: 我正需要这个东西 这个东西对于我做过滤器有帮助
<myke2> ICEEN: mouseless operation
<MaskRay> yunfan: 那个是 Aho-Corasick string matching algorithm
<myke2> MaskRay: 我只知道KMP是特殊的字符有限自动机.
<yunfan> MaskRay: 搞不清 总之我要个算法 能同时搜索 key1|key2|key|...|keyn  并且匹配失败的时候可以像kmp那样跳过
<MaskRay> myke2: KMP 和 MP 也是有差异的
<myke2> MaskRay: 是 平摊O(1) 的当场计算变迁函数吧
<MaskRay> myke2: CLRS 上介绍的准确来说，应该是 Morris-Pratt，因为在 Knuth 加入他们之前就有了
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, CLRS第三版有中译吗?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我回顾下CLRS的字符串
<MaskRay> yunfan: 那就看 Aho-Corasick 吧，应该是你需要的
<yunfan> MaskRay: 有现成库就行了
<yunfan> MaskRay: 支持wchar吧
<yunfan> cython社区的人告诉我有个 acora的速度是正则的几倍 但是吃内存大 如果你有上千个关键词的话
<MaskRay> yunfan: 要正则吗？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 不要
<yunfan> 我问#python 比正则更快的是什么库 他们告诉我 正则2  wtf
<MaskRay> yunfan: 那可能用的就是 acora，吃内存是因为需要把整个 DFA 放在内存里
<Guest19489> 音乐播放器
<MaskRay> yunfan: 那可能用的就是 Aho-Corasick，吃内存是因为需要把整个 DFA 放在内存里
<Guest19489> 音乐播放器  用什么好阿 简单的
<yunfan> MaskRay: 没错 开头要构造个dfa
<yunfan> 那代码里还有 nfa2dfa
<yunfan> ogg123 挺好的
<ofan> yunfan: 搞关键词过滤?
<MaskRay> yunfan: 怎么用 easy_install 装 acora，以及怎么看源代码
<yunfan> ofan: bingo 关键词过滤是公司的项目 要自我审查稿子 不过我自己有个别的应用也需要多关键词 因为要做acl
<ofan> yunfan: 和谐..
<yunfan> MaskRay: 那个acora的包里有提供cython实现和pure python实现 是cython那个老大写的
<ofan> Guido?
<yunfan> 出去一下
<yunfan> cython not Cpython
<ofan> 奥 看错了
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有Z Algorithm的比较正式的introduction?
<MaskRay> yunfan: 我怀疑他写废了
<cfy> MaskRay: 如何跳到另一个括号？
<MaskRay> myke2: 以前 google 到有本书分享出来的一章，里面有
<MaskRay> cfy: C-M-f C-M-b
<cfy> MaskRay: thx
<leizhicheng> 大家好～
<^k^> leizhicheng, 好  ㍣ 
<leizhicheng> 嗯。。
<_imtxc> 第一次用IRC  不知道怎么注册呢应该?
<leizhicheng> 第一次用ubuntu 。。弄了两天了。。才到找到归宿了。。
<moriramar> _imtxc: /msg NickServ help register
<leizhicheng> 弱弱的问下。。这里的都是咱天朝的ubuntu木？
<myke2> MaskRay: 没办法, 只能先看些非正式的
<moriramar> _imtxc: 另外對人說話用， mo 再按下 Tab 补全，你剛才那是么聊。
<moriramar> *私聊
<_imtxc> moriramar: 这样啊 谢谢谢谢
<_imtxc> moriramar: 是这样吧
<moriramar> _imtxc: 沒事。恭喜注冊完成。
<MaskRay> myke2: 2004年还是什么时候的论文吧，讨论麻烦了
<_imtxc> 不过 这个名字以后还能改么？
<moriramar> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110503/196514.html
<moriramar> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110504/196872.html
<moriramar> 這個……
<moriramar> 我暈，我發錯頻道了。
<_imtxc> ……
<mikeandmore> 哎，毕设代码量怕不够，于是写doc-comment中，发现这东西真能提高行数，灭哈哈
<moriramar> mikeandmore: 你太壞了。不過比抄的好。
<leizhicheng> ^k^这个是什么东东？
<mikeandmore> moriramar: 哎，不过反正也是要写doc-comment的
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, infinite难么?
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 下怎么样建立自己的博客网站阿，想免费搞一个自己的网站。
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: doc-comment是什么？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你显然会的
<myke2> MaskRay: 不会
<moriramar> leizhicheng: 那是機器人。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说了我只会每层都是联通的最简单的, 可能数据里面没有这种点
<leizhicheng> 哦。。谢谢找到正解了～
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 就是/**
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc:  * ooxx
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc:  */
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了，我是说 path 很简单
<myke2> MaskRay: 我网上看到说path很多人爆的
<myke2> MaskRay: 说代码很难写?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不难写吧，infinite 我完全不会
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 果然强人 我怎么没想到呢！！！
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 哈哈哈哈，不过反正也是要写文档的，干脆把这个放进去好了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你们不是有讲题会的
<MaskRay> myke2: 都没认真听
<_imtxc> 咦
<_imtxc> 设置了密码之后 差点登不进来了
<leizhicheng> 这里还有小白木有？小白一个。。感觉压力好大～
<MaskRay> myke2: 每次都是的，讲题会也听不懂，之后就在也不懂了
<myke2> MaskRay: 谁讲的这题?
<MaskRay> myke2: cqx
<MaskRay> myke2: 我一直想知道为什么试题、测试数据、幻灯片都是不公开的，也没有可下载的题解，不会就不会了
<myke2> MaskRay: 2年之内不能流传的
<myke2> MaskRay: 版权属于CCF
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个规定在哪里？
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次听谁说的忘了, 反正出题的时候CCF和他们签订协议
<myke2> MaskRay: 发布权都在CCF上
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪些行为算发布？为什么以前若干年的也下载不到？
<myke2> MaskRay: 没仔细问过, 当时我就好奇, 问这种题目是否有版权.
<myke2> MaskRay: NOI的数据从哪里搞的?
<MaskRay> myke2: http://www.noi.cn/problems，居然没有 2010 的，而且居然只有 2009 才有数据
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像只有09, 08的answer可能也是
<myke2> MaskRay: 那些规定估计也没你想象的那么细, 属于"十二铜表法"之前的法.
<MaskRay> myke2: 像 boi poi 那些网站就很好，即使没 solutions，至少 tasks tests 是下载得到的，noi.cn 就看到各种各样收费条例
<MaskRay> myke2: 去年不错的，以前还一直不开呢（也有说是被黑了）
<myke2> MaskRay: 以后没保送了不知道会发生什么
<mikeandmore> myke2: 以后本科出去读书的人会越来越多，中国大学的生源和教学质量本身就在直线下降中。
<MaskRay> myke2: 一周前的那个比赛，有趣极了，连接站的人没有了，去哪里都不知道，后来才发现要看那个报到通知
<mikeandmore> 哎，代码太少了T.T
<mikeandmore> 才8600....
<larry1> 想要去年里mplayer的边框要怎么作啊？
<larry1> 我google了一下没有找到
<larry1> 去掉mplayer的边框
<leizhicheng> 大家好～ubuntu 小白来报个到。。
<leizhicheng> 弱弱问下这里可有ubuntu滴新手的说？
<leizhicheng> ubuntu 使用历史。。两天～
<leizhicheng> 初到聊天室。。请大家多多关照～
<porcelet> 厉害了
<leizhicheng> 嗯？
<_imtxc> 呃 这个还真不会用……
<tuibijiushe> ....
<js519> recordmydesktop保存ogv怎么那么慢啊？有没有快点的屏幕录制？
<moriramar> js519: 我記得 unity 自己有吧？
<moriramar> 還是 gnome3
<imadper> cfy: hi~ 话说,我想学下lisp,想知道scheme和cl区别很大吗?
<js519> 我又不用ubuntu
<tuibijiushe> why
<cfy> imadper: 很大
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=152&t=329916
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 11.04 Release Party 帝都站
<leizhicheng> 额。。
<imadper> cfy: scheme有啥明显缺陷没?貌似
<imadper> cfy: 貌似scheme明显精简很多诶
<cfy> imadper: 这种不会有吧.不过我不太喜欢scheme,连sort都没有定义。还要自己写。
<imadper> cfy: srfi和slib里面没有sort?
<cfy> imadper: 这个不清楚。我是cl
<cfy> imadper: cl的库，感觉很多都通用。所以爽
<imadper> cfy: 貌似cl的库很多
<imadper> cfy: scheme貌似只有srfi还有slib
<cfy> imadper: 冰河的说法是scheme是阉割过的lisp...
<cfy> imadper: 反正scheme不爽。我喜欢cl
<imadper> cfy: 但是cl有什么好书没?我现在手头只有sicp....
<imadper> cfy: 还有本htdp
<cfy> imadper: sicp不是讲cl的。。。是scheme
<_imtxc> 我注册了这个昵称，不知道以后还怎么继续用这个昵称登录呢？
<cfy> imadper: htdp是啥？我推荐 practical common lisp
<imadper> cfy: 对呀,我知道,所以才在九届
<imadper> cfy: 纠结
<cfy> imadper: http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Practical Common Lisp
<imadper> cfy: how to design program ,也是scheme的
<cfy> imadper: 再说sicp这货也不是讲scheme的，是将编程思想的
<imadper> cfy: ok~我先去那个网页看看
<cfy> imadper: 你怎么不找本入门书籍。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你这样还不如看标准。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我就是要看入门书,想看htdp
<imadper> cfy: 但是都是scheme系列的
<imadper> cfy: 不知道哪本可以用来入门呀~
<cfy> imadper: how to design program也算入门？！
<cfy> imadper: 你先入门语言好了。
<imadper> cfy: 都这么说...
<cfy> imadper: practical common lisp好的。前面是语言。后面是实践。
<imadper> cfy: ok,我去弄一本试试~
<cfy> imadper: 也有pdf版本下载pcl
<imadper> cfy: 平时去图书馆,不带电脑~~话说,亚马逊竟然没有这本
<myke2> happyaron: ubuntu哪里设置默认cpufreq
<happyaron> myke2: 没研究过
<cfy> imadper: 自己打印
<myke2> happyaron: 就是cpufreq-selector有没有配置文件
<imadper> cfy: 自己打印的书超厚!!!!超级重!
<cfy> imadper: 要不要看中文版？中文版即将出版
<cfy> imadper: 你不会分开印啊。。。。我50页一装的。。。
<cfy> 我打过四本了。。。
<cfy> myke2: 我竟然把n1256打印出来了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 牛...中文版要多久?
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> imadper: 即将出版。冰河翻译的。
<cfy> myke2: C99的那个草案
<imadper> cfy:冰河那个只说翻译完成了,没说什么时候出来...
<happyaron> myke2: 找折腾鬼。。。我没弄过。
<cfy> imadper: 已经在出版社那边了。马上出版
<myke2> cfy: 你如何调节cpufreq
<cfy> myke2: 我是直接改/etc/init.d/cpufreq*的。
<imadper> cfy: ok~~~其实中英文不重要~重点是有书看~
<cfy> myke2: 这种无所谓啦。有不是严肃环境。我的wifi脚本都是直接sh的。。。
<cfy> imadper: html不能看么？
<cfy> imadper: taobao也有买英文的。80RMB
<imadper> cfy: 去图书馆的话,不方便带电脑呀,抢不到电源,一个小时准没电
<imadper> cfy: 恩,我在考虑淘宝,这书没有引进中国,外国定价又那么高!
<porcelet> 求一款好用的pdf浏览器
<cfy> imadper: pdf,然后打印出来
<cfy> porcelet: evince
<myke2> porcelet: evince
<myke2> porcelet: apvlv
<porcelet> myke2: 好的
<imadper> cfy: 恩,打印吧~~
<happyaron> acroread
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你在windows下运行的emacs是怎么回事
<imadper> porcelet: okular
<MaskRay> myke2: 下载的 emacs 24 的快照版
<porcelet> imadper: okular K下的？
<porcelet> imadper: 不喜欢
<myke2> MaskRay: 里面可以erc么
<imadper> porcelet: 那就用别的吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 以前用过，好像 utf-8 编码支持不大好
<wujie> KDE怎么联网
<porcelet> evince不错，准备卸掉foxit
<wujie> 各位e
<imadper> wujie: 什么网络?
<wujie> KDE怎么联网
<wujie> adsl
<dreamysirc> myke2: 是emacs的都可以用erc
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我不用emacs
<dreamysirc> porcelet: evince的图像渲染太差了
<imadper> wujie: 没有pppoeconf这个东西吗?
<porcelet> dreamysirc: 嗯？
<wujie> 网上找不到这个软件
<imadper> wujie: 什么系统?
<wujie> ubuntu
<imadper> wujie: 那应该自带pppoeconf呀,你在命令行里输入sudo pppoeconf
<dreamysirc> porcelet: pdf带图的还是wine个实际一点 foxit渲染图像不错 但是太占资源 evince压根就文本能看（现在来说）
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight!
<imadper> FeiRuoWa: nighe! 火星人~
<dreamysirc> FeiRuoWa: good your head
<myke2> dreamysirc: 怎么会呢
<wujie> 这个命令很杀人
<myke2> dreamysirc: 图片的我都看的
<dreamysirc> FeiRuoWa: 国外的？
<imadper> wujie: 没有???????
<imadper> FeiRuoWa: night~ 火星娃~
<wujie> 不是，会把gnome的网络杀了
<porcelet> dreamysirc: apvlv这个如何
<imadper> wujie: 说明白点儿!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dreamysirc> myke2: 也不应该这么说带图的 应该说是国内扫描的！！！
<imadper> wujie: 什么叫杀了!>?
<wujie> 就是网络连接图标没了
<imadper> wujie: 管他呢!
<myke2> dreamysirc: 扫描的我也看啊
<imadper> wujie: 连上不就行了,反正在ubuntul里面也可以用这个命令
<wujie> 非常不方便
<imadper> wujie: network manager很多时候没用的
<dreamysirc> myke2: 再去试试 多说无益 亮出你的兵器吧
<imadper> wujie: 那就不要用pppoeconf了
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我就evince啊
<wujie> 还有什么办法啊
<dreamysirc> myke2: 为啥不信我~~~~~哭~~~~~~~evince的扫描渲染还要很大的提高的~~~~~~~~
<imadper> wujie: 去问你的isp去
<myke2> dreamysirc: 阿, 你说popplar不太好还是说evince自己做的不好?
<imadper> wujie: 反正免费电话,他们会给你一个满意的答案
<wujie> 在哪里？
<dreamysirc> myke2: popplar~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: poppler? 忘了怎么拼写了, 就是evince的后端
<imadper> wujie: 你用的电信还是网通????
<wujie> 电信宽带
<dreamysirc> myke2: 和k的那个后端一样的就对了
<imadper> wujie: 用电话打10000
<myke2> dreamysirc: 那能怎样? acro不仅闭源而且资源占用严重
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我也没去理会 只是现在还很不够看而已
<myke2> dreamysirc: xpdf我也用过, 但是现在不用了
<imadper> wujie: 难道你还想去营业厅找isp???????????
<wujie> 然后骂他？
<dreamysirc> myke2: wine的无压力 真的
<myke2> dreamysirc: 你看下xpdf
<dreamysirc> myke2: xpdf现在没希望的~~~~~~
<imadper> wujie: 问他!!我第一次装linux的时候就是问的里面的工作人员
<myke2> dreamysirc: 为了这个wine实在没必要
<imadper> wujie: 他们有义务帮你上网
<dreamysirc> myke2: foxit不错 但是缺胳膊少腿的~~~~~~~
<imadper> wujie: 跟骂他有毛关系
<wujie> 然后呢，那些白痴会linux么
<myke2> dreamysirc: 特别是TeX写的东西
<imadper> wujie: 那些白痴都比你强多了
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我wine除了war3 就是pdf 没有其他用途了~~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: Microsoft Office文档你wine也没办法吧
<wujie> 去你的，发现腾讯特贼
<edison0354> lemonhall：求DHD
<dreamysirc> wujie: 恩 这都让你发现了~~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: wine不如虚拟机我觉得
<imadper> dreamysirc: war3用wine会出现鬼键现象
<dreamysirc> myke2: 虚拟机几个方面不错 迅雷啊bt啊啥的 但是wine的war3和pdf都比虚拟机好~~~~~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 啥意思？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 尼玛啊
<myke2> dreamysirc: 你是说kvm还是vbox
<lemonhall> edison0354: 换个打招呼的方式把
<imadper> dreamysirc: 就是ctrl有时会莫名其妙
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 如何用burg引导mac ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329967&p=2314453#p2314453 现在我用着三个系统，分别是windows 7, mac和ubuntu 11.04，启动用的是boot think+easy bcd。个人感觉burg做的很漂亮。怎样让美丽的burg引导mac呢？或者怎样用boot think引导ubuntu 11.04呢？ 或者又没有其他的一个引导进入方案可以同时进入这三个系 ...
<myke2> dreamysirc: bt linux也有吧
<dreamysirc> myke2: kvm的usb让我无法安心同步wm6 察 vbox还算可以同步 就是太慢了~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 你需求还真多, 智能手机
<dreamysirc> imadper: 不会 你rp问题
<fujianwzh> 11.04中国版在哪？
<wujie> 在中国
<myke2> dreamysirc: wm的同步可以不用windows的, linux也有软件的记得
<dreamysirc> myke2: 恩 需求很多
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不知道,不过很多年前了,不知道现在怎么样,反正现在打dota,基本用不到ctrl了
<myke2> fujianwzh: 用Ubuntu 10.04吧
<dreamysirc> myke2: 无法同步其中的rss
<imadper> fujianwzh: 1010吧
<myke2> fujianwzh: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS 稳定的很
<imadper> myke2: 1010招你了?
<dreamysirc> myke2: 需要同步后手机还能通过lap上网才可以
<myke2> imadper: LTS有什么不好?
<dreamysirc> imadper: 察 你dota不用编队
<fujianwzh> 1010已经在用了，一直都挺稳定
<imadper> dreamysirc: 用,但是不会用到子顺序问题
<lemonhall> edison0354: 仙子啊一个手持终端。。放水防尘，工业级别。。WINCE5.0 128MB内存的，你猜多钱？
<myke2> fujianwzh: 那就不要折腾了
<wen_> hello
<fujianwzh> 两个都不推荐11.04，为何？
<imadper> fujianwzh: 不想来回折腾,就别换了
<^k^> wen_, 好  ㍥ 
<imadper> fujianwzh: unity不是每个人都能忍受的,如果你能忍受集中营,那么可以去装一个试试
<imadper> fujianwzh: 或者跟我一样,转投kde
 * imadper go to the library~
 * microcai 在安装 air 
<fujianwzh> unity招来的意见看来还不小。 就是习惯问题。  KDE一直感觉不稳定，容易崩溃
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好贵啊好贵啊
 * microcai 不知道增强型webqq 是怎么样的
<sexghost> .....................
<lemonhall> microcai: 你在装WEBQQ增强版？？？
<edison0354> lemonhall：无视wince，求DHD
<fujianwzh> microcai,  是安装 adobe air 么？
<microcai> fujianwzh:  yes
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你猜多钱。。。
<imadper> fujianwzh: kde什么时候崩溃过???比gnome稳定吧????别说kubuntu之流,那是ubuntu的问题
<edison0354> lemonhall：多少钱也不要……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 128mb内存，550HZ的ARM
<wujie> 是不是只有中国人用ADSL啊
<fujianwzh> microcai, 原来是你在下载，难怪我这里这么慢
<edison0354> lemonhall：比我爪机还垃圾
<tuibijiushe>  
<microcai> fujianwzh: ??? 这跟我在下载有什么关系？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩，猜吧
<edison0354> lemonhall：不睬
<fujianwzh> imadper, KDE容易产生审美疲劳
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不猜
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: csslayer果然还是要去给KDE传教吗……
<lemonhall> microcai: 我没装成
<wujie> 那个我的手机是16G内存，和1GHZ的ARM
<fujianwzh> microcai, 我是说这个 air 的下载速度太慢了
<imadper> wujie: 说了让你去问电信的工程师,你又不去,pppoeconf你又不用
<edison0354> wujie: 你说的是NAND是16G吧……不是RAM吧……
<imadper> fujianwzh: 看喜好
<imadper> wujie: kpppd
<imadper> wujie: 用这个拨号
<fujianwzh> microcai, 下载一个 air，够我安装好 11.04 了
<wujie> REN
<wujie> RAM
<microcai> 加个 VPN 总算可以满速下载了
<wujie> KPPPOD太扯了
<wujie> airQQ真难受
<imadper> wujie: 具体说,怎么了???????????????????????????????????????????
<lemonhall> fujianwzh: 源里有
<edison0354> wujie: RAM有16G？？？？？！！！！！！
<ofan> 开始咆哮了...
<imadper> wujie: 怎么什么东西一到你那里都有问题????!!!!
<imadper> edison0354: 算了,他不懂,不用跟他争了
<lemonhall> imadper: 咆哮吧，马景涛~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``
<wujie> 魅族M9
<happyaron> edison0354: 果然
<happyaron> edison0354: 改用kubuntu传教
<lemonhall> imadper: 11.04下，adobeair最新版本无法启动增强QQ
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<edison0354> lemonhall：汗！
<imadper> lemonhall: 键盘问题~~~不是我的问题哦~
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<edison0354> lemonhall：求DHD
<imadper> lemonhall: 增强qq是什么???
<tuibijiushe> air的
<edison0354> imadper: 疼逊官方发了个air打包的扣扣
<fujianwzh> adobe 的软件都狂耗资源
<imadper> edison0354: 算了,我的pidgin用的挺好...
<edison0354> fujianwzh: 精辟……
<wujie> 11.04好扯蛋，搓啊
<imadper> fujianwzh: 确实
<tuibijiushe> 啊
<imadper> fujianwzh: 我到现在播放flash都卡
<wujie> air没错错的是麻花疼
<wujie> pidgin怎么视频啊
 * imadper pidgin视频正常
<imadper> cfy: 本书可作为高等院校计算机科学与技术专业“程序设计导论”和“计算导论”的教材和教学参考书，也可作为函数式语言和Scheme语言的入门教材。
<microcai> lemonhall fujianwzh  webqq.air 启动失败
<imadper> cfy: htdp,靠普不?
<happyaron> cfy: tplink wr740n 有刷 ddwrt/openwrt 的价值吗？
<microcai> lemonhall 用老版本可以启动不？
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 什么？
<cfy> imadper: 什么中文书？
<fujianwzh> microcai,  @ 11.04
<fujianwzh> microcai,  ?
<imadper> cfy: how to design program
<imadper> cfy: 的中文版
<microcai> lemonhall 现在改用   1.5 版本的 AIR 试试了
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是32M RAM，然后没有usb端口，现在也不能telnet啥的。
<cfy> imadper: 还是英文版好
<lemonhall> microcai: 我启动成功了。。。但是依旧有问题
<microcai> lemonhall ?
<cfy> happyaron: 那没必要吧。或者你刷ddwrt好了。
<microcai> lemonhall 哪个版本？
<imadper> cfy: 图书馆没有呀....我也想看原版
<cfy> happyaron: 至少有usb才有价值，我觉得。
<happyaron> cfy: 只上网的话没啥问题，ddwrt有啥好处呢？
<lemonhall> microcai: 我用1.6.2的，11.04里自带的版本启动好了，但是版面有错误
<cfy> happyaron: ddwrt默认的web界面好看点
<microcai> lemonhall 我用 的  2.5 的 ...
<lemonhall> microcai: ......?????2.5?
<cfy> happyaron: 而且，比如我的路由器，硬件支持貌似比 openwrt好。不过我在用openwrt,因为ddwrt，我觉得自定义不爽
<microcai> lemonhall  Gentoo 里只有  1.5.3 和  2.5 的
<happyaron> cfy: 刷wrt之后的好处是啥呢，会不会影响稳定性？
<lemonhall> microcai: 可是ADOBE官方最新也才到1.6啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: 会
<lemonhall> happyaron: 取决与你的硬件
<microcai> ... 那是 air  runtime
<happyaron> lemonhall: 会变糟糕？
<microcai> lemonhall 我用的是 air-sdk
<happyaron> 算了吧。。。我还是等上大学弄个能折腾的路由器。
<lemonhall> happyaron: ddwrt在很多路由器上经过了测试，但是只有列表里经过长时间测试的路由器才能跑得很欢快
<microcai> lemonhall  现在去下载可以下到  2.6 的了
<cfy> happyaron: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr740n
<cfy> happyaron: 别刷了。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 你先去吃螃蟹。。。我觉得有点麻烦。
<happyaron> lemonhall: o
<happyaron> cfy: OK
<cfy> happyaron: flash 才4MB,没刷的必要。
<microcai> http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/2.6/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<cfy> happyaron: 即使你要搞个 h3c啥的客户端，估计都放不下
<lemonhall> happyaron: 对普通人而言，没什么特别功能，流量控制，以及可以下BT。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 好的路由器价钱也很好。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过貌似有usb
<happyaron> cfy: 而且固件版本，按照tplink官方给的识别方法看是V5的，而网站上只有1/2/3
<cfy> happyaron: 是说mod，不知啥意思。难道是内置的？估计要自己焊下。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: h3c的客户端很小吧
<microcai> 好的路由器主要是 QoS 和 Linux ... 这2点很卖钱
<happyaron> lemonhall: 哦，现在的固件有QoS，但是不能命令登陆。
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得还是别刷了
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我看上的一款，不是ddwrt的。。但是更强大。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 我买了个dir-825
<happyaron> lemonhall: 呵呵。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 当然，价钱也很强大。。。2100人民币
<cfy> lemonhall: 500左右买的。
<happyaron> 等下半年大家给我推荐一个适合折腾的吧。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 这个多了。最便宜的有60RMB的。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我看上的是NETGEAR的一款。。。为OPENWRT定制的系统
<lemonhall> cfy: 不。。定制的硬件
<happyaron> cfy: 适合折腾的有60RMB的？不想要二手。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 最好是去taobao淘。也得看运气。有些时候。甩卖
<cfy> happyaron: 一手的。
<happyaron> 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 带usb的
<happyaron> http://www.amazon.cn/TP-LINK-TL-WR740N-11N-150M%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8/dp/B004HFQLXO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304832020&sr=8-1
<lemonhall> http://www.myopenrouter.com/
<happyaron> 我现在的是这个
<lemonhall> cfy: happyaron http://www.myopenrouter.com/
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 对 去淘宝 一般不会是二手的 （一般是二手+的）
<happyaron> OK
<cfy> dreamysirc: 二手+。。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我买的那个，就是市场价1500,买来500
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<happyaron> cfy: 我这个现在就是底端的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 近距离传文件的速度能有多少？
<dreamysirc> cfy: 老板 来只八手路由器看看（八爪鱿鱼路由器！！！）
<cfy> happyaron: 我主要是为了能在学校用。
<happyaron> 我这个在 2.8MB/s
<cfy> happyaron: wifi?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<lemonhall> happyaron: http://www.myopenrouter.com/category/14/WGR614L-Open-Source-Router
<cfy> happyaron: 这个估计被我电脑的wifi限制住了。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你可以买这个，这个不错
<cfy> happyaron: 不太清楚。看具体性能吧，不过我这个支持5Ghz的。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 嗯，过一阵子考虑下。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: NETGEAR的这款是专门生产出来刷开源FIREWARE的
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么看多少HZ的？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 可以刷三个系统
<happyaron> lemonhall: 多少钱呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 一般都2.5Ghz吧
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这款是家用级别的。。。一手的价格貌似也就300
<moriramar> 釋永信嫖娼被抓是真的是假的？
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 路由器刷系统？好玩么？
<happyaron> lemonhall: great
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 對他們來說當然好玩。
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 人家是专门生产出来给你刷FIREWARE的
<moriramar> edison0354: ……真的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你还有时间折腾openwrt啊……
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 哦~~~~~还以为~~~~~~
<edison0354> moriramar: 不知道，刚听你说的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 打听打听，现在肯定不折腾
<happyaron> AP隔离 是啥意思呢？
<tuibijiushe> ？
<edison0354> happyaron: 隔离外网内网？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不像，似乎是让局域网内ping不通。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 忘了。。。。我是这台 http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DIR-825-Xtreme-Gigabit-Router/dp/B001F7HLRC
<mikeandmore> 问个问题哦。。。为啥源代码文件开头要贴完整的copyright呢？
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<mikeandmore> 告诉license是哪个文件不就好了么？@.@
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 可以不用
<lemonhall> cfy: 800块啊
<happyaron> cfy: dlink的高档货。。。
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 路由器有必要用那么好的么？
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 我是说为啥会有人有这个习惯@.2
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 用必要。。。看给谁用了
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 路由器30万的都有。。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: happyaron: http://product.yesky.com/product/499/499911/
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 路由器是一个网络的灵魂
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 看你的心情 可以写在单独文件 也可以完全不屑
<cfy> lemonhall: happyaron: 才发现。。。难道是关税么。。。
<porcelet> Evince
<myke2> cfy: 你不用gnome的我想起来了
<porcelet> 不能选中文字
<happyaron> cfy: 企业级的东西
<porcelet> 伤心
<happyaron> cfy: 我是家用级的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我是淘过来的呀。。。虽然也很贵500了。。
<myke2> porcelet: 记得可以的吧
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 哦？那么还是网络的肉体重要了~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> cfy: 那还不如我刚才说的那个NETGEAR的
<happyaron> cfy: 我的才80。
<lemonhall> cfy: 你这个已经是中小企业级了。。。
<porcelet> myke2: no,it can't
<cfy> lemonhall: 败家了。。。。。
<myke2> porcelet: 你打开的是文本pdf吗
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 呃，代码不够，于是写吧@.@
<lemonhall> cfy: 不过说实话，没有64MB的内存，实在没法用啊。。。。OPENWRT
<cfy> happyaron: 你可以考完试以后决定了哪所学校以后再买。。。
<porcelet> myke2:没错，是文本
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<myke2> porcelet: epdfview
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我说你还是买个二手的，然后往上面焊RAM吧。。否则会很悲催的
<happyaron> cfy: 看认证方式。。。
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 写注释更好
<myke2> porcelet: 我去看下怎么回事
<cfy> happyaron: 对。。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 现在这个WR740N在家用，很happy了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 或者干脆就别买路由器，买一个你昨天发的那个25美元的电脑。。。。多焊些内存
<happyaron> lemonhall: ...
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我觉得还是路由器稳定性会好一点。
<porcelet> myke2: sorry,我错了，我打开的这个确实不能选中
<lemonhall> happyaron: 一样的。。。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 问不稳定关键看网卡
<myke2> porcelet: 我看见他这个编辑菜单里面允许复制, 我想应该可以的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好的网卡+普通机器做出来的软陆游也挺给力的。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 路由器大部分钱都扔网卡上了，$25的电脑能有多少给网卡呢。。。
<porcelet> myke2: 嗯嗯
<lemonhall> happyaron:  哎，看你图啥了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 有linux，有qos
<happyaron> 没了
<myke2> happyaron: 文件管理器哪个好点? vim-like的gui的
<happyaron> myke2: 我都用nautilus。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: OPENWRT我就图个省电。。。可以在上面接USB硬盘盒，图稳定买个牌子货的路由就好了
<edison0354> happyaron: 你买个25刀的电脑，到时候还可以拿来做NAS用
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> lemonhall：额，opwnwrt自带NAS功能啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: 主要是想能用客户端验证上网
<edison0354> happyaron: 我意思就是往上面接硬盘
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<lemonhall> happyaron: 奥，对了。。你以后可以校园网需要认证，需要DDNS这类东西。。。那的确需要一个LINUX路由器。。方便些
<myke2> happyaron: evince中文不正常
<happyaron> lemonhall: cfy 败家不就是因为要买个路由器交叉编译了h3c么。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 需求不一样，保持永远在线嘛。。。是个好需要
<myke2> happyaron: 以前archlinux没遇到过, 估计版本旧了
<cfy> happyaron: 是啊。悲惨的h3c用户。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: poppler-data
<happyaron> cfy: 100块以内的*wrt路由器有可能做到么？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 恩，我是觉得买个小型的那种插在插销上就可以工作的1000块钱的计算机对来来说更有吸引力。。。。
<happyaron> h3c
<myke2> happyaron: 哦, popplar是evince的后端啊
<myke2> happyaron: 為什麼他不依赖的
<happyaron> myke2: poppler-data你装这个包可能会解决
<cfy> happyaron: h3c?能接usb就不是问题吧
<happyaron> cfy: 为啥
<edison0354> happyaron: ANSI编码是个啥东西？
<cfy> happyaron: 存储大了就不怕了呀
<happyaron> cfy: 把h3c程序放u盘上？
<myke2> happyaron: ok
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，和ASCII啥关系？
<cfy> happyaron: 是的。不过还要交叉编译。有点麻烦
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你就这么有自信？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 路由器的那个东西可是装不了GCC的。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ASCII不是字符？ANSI貌似是个编码
<happyaron> cfy: 没事，到时候向你取经，直接把我女朋友的那个也弄了。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 交叉编译
<lemonhall> happyaron: 搞不好真得交叉编译。。必须在你及其上编译
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，我也不知道
<lemonhall> happyaron: 路由器是啥CPU啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: cfy已经交叉过了，他正在用
<edison0354> lemonhall: 交叉编译ARM的？
<happyaron> edison0354: mips
<edison0354> lemonhall: 只能是ARM啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<lemonhall> cfy: 你真强大啊。。。自己移植的？
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。我也只是成功过一次。不过感觉资源多。主要是熟悉makefile就行了
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> lemonhall:  开源的呀。而且有别人的blog的
<wujie> 知道KDE如何快速联网了
<lemonhall> cfy: 有意思。。有VPN的没？
<wujie> 在gnome下改成开机自动联网就好了
<cfy> lemonhall: 设置不来。其实我可以让我的路由openvpn，这样爽
<lemonhall> cfy: 我去搜一下，看有没有支持VPN的。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 可惜不太会。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: openvpn不就行了？
<lemonhall> cfy: VPN SERVER呢？
<cfy> lemonhall: 不是有vps么。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 那不一样，公司装一个，就方便多了
<lemonhall> cfy: 我痛恨NAT
<cfy> lemonhall: 哦。那搞个vps转发一下？
<lemonhall> cfy: 当然可以。。。。。。之前也是这么做的
<cfy> lemonhall: 哦。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 但是显得笨啊，多了一台机器参与。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 我写lisp去了。。。。你慢慢想:)
<lemonhall> cfy: 去吧去吧
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp 好玩么？怎么天天看你都lisp去的？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 牛人到处都有，cfy就是个折腾鬼啦。。。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我写起来慢。。。然后erc在emacs。。。。所以会分神过来聊天。。。。结果进度就。。。。:)
<edison0354> happyaron: 最能折腾的还是微菜……
<happyaron> lemonhall: 他都舍得在淘宝买500块的路由器，咋能舍不得去交叉编译呢。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 500大洋……
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> cfy: 你还是btrfs？
<cfy> edison0354: .......
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我我我。。。我也舍得。。。。但是舍不得时间折腾
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我现在舍不得啊。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 没有了，貌似没有一个是btrfs了，现在/还是ext3呢
<edison0354> lemonhall：你买了给我寄来吧～
<edison0354> cfy: 汗
<edison0354> cfy: 折腾去吧……
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<happyaron> edison0354: 折腾鬼学乖了，现在用debian stable
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 提起btrfs我就火了 察 没有回复工具 要dd备份~~~
<happyaron> edison0354: 但还是难改其本色
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<edison0354> dreamysirc: cp -av
 * lemonhall 原来OPENWRT本来就支持VPN SERVER。。。OPEN VPN。。去试试
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 还有人用rsync还啥东西
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<dreamysirc> edison0354: cp都没毛用 我说的是btrfs坏了~~~~没有修复工具 其他的fs都有啊
<_imtxc> lemonhall: 咦，还能发表情
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我还是决定去买一个1000块钱的那种ARM盒子。。。觉得那个比路由器靠谱。。。毕竟有128/256MB的内存。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 支援我200块吧，然后我买个硬盘。。。
<happyaron> lol
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 看来这里除了我都是有钱人了 顿时压力好大啊 怎么办？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 说真的我没见过btrfs坏掉。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我也没钱
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 莫非我rp不好~~~~~~
<happyaron> dreamysirc: btrfs坏掉的几率，比fsck出错的几率还小。
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 这里留美的，有娃的，移民的，有两辆马自达的多了去了
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 哦
 * lemonhall 我算最穷的了。。摆脱！！！！！！！111
<edison0354> lemonhall：1K大洋……果然米淫……
<mikeandmore> btrfs? 有人有感触？我下个学期估计要跟btrfs玩命了....
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我最穷。。。
<happyaron> mikeandmore: 为啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你毕业之后估计一个星期就赚回来了
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我1年钱我ext4 jfs也坏过  算人品么~~~~~~
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 读研。。。做这方面的research....
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你啥RP啊……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你高中。。。别过来哭穷
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 是你硬盘出问题了吧？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 或者说你硬盘硬件坏掉了？
<happyaron> mikeandmore: 悲剧，btrfs很好的
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我现在还在用那硬盘~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好毛啊。。。。。。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 那是你硬盘出问题了。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没钱，上大学也得自己挣才有啊。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 那东西真的经常损数据
<myke2> happyaron: 我已经两次用debian的sid装软件了
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 这东西代码和结构是不是相当可怕？@.@
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我都一直btrfs了，除了/boot
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你真是胆子正啊
<happyaron> mikeandmore: 没有很可怕
<edison0354> happyaron: 你查查SMART呗～然后查坏道～
<lemonhall> happyaron: 它并不快啊
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 半年都没有事了 多注意断电了~~~~~~~
<happyaron> lemonhall: 比EXT4强
<happyaron> dreamysirc: :)
<lemonhall> happyaron: 只是对数据库等应用来说有用啊
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我btrfs已经断电三次了，没事。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 才三次~~~~~~~
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没啊，压缩也有用，小文件速度也嗖嗖的。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 呃，你还想断多少次？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 天天断电啥fs也折腾不起啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: 没想到你在硬盘格式上还挺激进
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不去了
<dreamysirc> happyaron: fs压缩用了都没啥实用 对于我来说~~~~~
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我底层系统一直都在bleeding edge。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: linux 2.6.39-rc6
<happyaron> lemonhall: 等等部件。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: bleeding edge是啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 就是那种开发者刚写好，我就拿来用的意思。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你直接翻译。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<myke2> cfy: 用zsh么
<lemonhall> edison0354: 留血的边沿
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<dreamysirc> myke2: zsh的补全好有爱啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: bleeding不是这样翻译的？
<happyaron> 尚未出现过死亡事故
<myke2> dreamysirc: aptitude都没补全
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: zsh补全有哪里好的？
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 直接连ls都不用 在konsole直接中文无压力
<edison0354> lemonhall：反正我只知道那是流血
<myke2> dreamysirc: 搞错了, 刚才在root
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: ls都不用？？？？毛意思啊？
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: GNOME不也直接中文无压力么
<myke2> MaskRay: root的shell能不能换zsh?
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 控制台~~~~~~
<MaskRay> myke2: 我 root 就是 zsh 的
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得说不推荐这样?
<happyaron> MaskRay: root zsh不要命啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: root shell不能乱改的。。。
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 控制台除了中文补丁 不加任何外挂 所以无法输入中文~~~~~
<Fivesheep_> happyaron, zsh script跟bash是不是几乎一样
 * lemonhall 我去看看ZSH。。。LINUXTOY上有介绍。。但是始终没觉得有什么特别的
<Fivesheep_> 语法
<MaskRay> happyaron: 没事的
<Fivesheep_> lemonhall 高亮是两点
 * edison0354 乖乖的bash的孩子飘过
<Fivesheep_> 自动完成功能
<Fivesheep_> 也比bash优秀
<microcai> dreamysirc:  谢谢
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 进入中文打开中文 很多要借助ls 但是zsh不用~~~~~~
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: 嗯，了解
 * lemonhall 算了，不亲自体验。。看来是感觉不到了。。被你们说的很迷糊。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 为什么不去？
<Fivesheep_> happyaron, 我在问你问题.. 你了解啥
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你去了？
<Fivesheep_> 想写些function
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 一些方面而已拉 没有都超过bash的
<edison0354> lemonhall：发链接
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么链接？
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: 。。。。。。看差了。。。大部分是一样的，但是很多细节不一样
<MaskRay> happyaron: 一年了，没事的
<microcai> happyaron:  ?  2.6.39 内核有 regression， 你遇到了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: linuxtoy的zsh
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/zsh.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 终极Shell——Zsh — LinuxTOY
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 没有
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: zsh的posix支持不好，别拿它写脚本
<happyaron> MaskRay: 等系统坏了你就知道有事了。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说原来你昨天这么早就做完codejam了。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 没遇到
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 39的内核有啥新东东无？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 感觉图形性能提高了很多。
<microcai> happyaron: 我也没遇到
<microcai> happyaron:  phoniex 说有
<Fivesheep_> happyaron, 有没什么文档. 对比bash zsh语法差异的
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你用了wayland了么？
<happyaron> microcai: o
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: 不知道
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 没
<MaskRay> happyaron: 做脚本基本兼容 bash
<MaskRay> happyaron: 会有什么事？
<happyaron> MaskRay: bash也不行，兼容性还是不好，dash比较好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我等菜鸟还是继续用 bash把
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 39的貌似没有啥新东西啊~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc:  没有。真的没有。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 比如你zsh升级出错了，你切换到root用户时还要用系统默认的root shell搞定
<edison0354> lemonhall：哦耶
<microcai> dreamysirc:   .39 内核开发者都放假了，所以没什么东西
<MaskRay> happyaron: ?
<myke2> happyaron: 默认是bash
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你怎么知道他们都放假了呢？
<microcai> dreamysirc:  提交好少啊！
<MaskRay> 我就发现数组下标 zsh 从 1 开始，bash 从 0 开始
<microcai> dreamysirc: 所以放假咯
<happyaron> MaskRay: 呃，不解释了，反正就是root shell要用系统默认的，user shell可以随便改。系统出故障的时候影响小。
<dreamysirc> microcai: ~~~~~~~
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说魔都的party咋今天就开了？
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，他们着急
<dreamysirc> happyaron: root可以不用的
<edison0354> happyaron: 为啥？
<myke2> happyaron: 那你说不要bash?
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 系统救援的时候还是root方便
<happyaron> myke2: root shell系统默认是啥就是啥。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 那你 bash 升级挂了不也一样
<MaskRay> happyaron: 那你 dash 升级挂了不也一样
<RavenChan> happyaron, zsh比如 ./xxx $aaa 的话，会把$aaa整个当成一个参数
<happyaron> MaskRay: 之所以是默认root shell，出错的几率肯定小
<microcai> MaskRay: 吵什么呢！
<RavenChan> happyaron, 而不是把 $aaa用空格切开 MaskRay
<happyaron> RavenChan: o
<microcai> MaskRay:  dash 是用在 initrd 的。不是当 shell 的
<myke2> happyaron: 默认所有shell == bash
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 援救系统压根跟chroot有关了 不理root了 我用bsd默认root还要用csh 那不是要我年轻的小生命~~~~~~~
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你知道这要怎么处理？
<MaskRay> microcai: 我觉得用 zsh 做 root shell 没事
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 借助外界系统的就不是咱们要讨论的问题了。。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 你用 root 登录系统阿？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 本机自救。
 * edison0354 http://wowubuntu.com/use-gpu-accelerate-linux-kernel%EF%BC%9F%EF%BC%81.html
<happyaron> myke2: 也不一定吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: happyaron: 看上面链接……
<myke2> happyaron: 我说ubuntu里面
<happyaron> myke2: 虽然linux大部分是bash，但是unix啥的不一定
<happyaron> 嗯
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 本机也可以换shell的~~~~~~
<happyaron> edison0354: 看过了，还早。
<myke2> happyaron: 无论root还是not root
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 知道。。。但是多折腾啊。
<myke2> happyaron: 按照你的意思, 不是都不建议还shell了
<MaskRay> microcai: 偶尔会在 tty 里用 root 登录
<happyaron> myke2: 非root的随便，root的不要换
<myke2> microcai: 主要出现在su的时候
<MaskRay> 嗯，su
<dreamysirc> 其实linux的大多distro bash最好了 不用安装其他的shell  干净 好像是用了力白洗衣粉~~~~~~
<happyaron> ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 十年之后
<happyaron> 我用户shell是zsh，root shell是bash，/bin/sh是dash。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  root 一般就用来 emerge .... 用哪个shell 无所谓
<lemonhall> edison0354: LINUX下的技术很激动人心。。但速度我真的不乐观
<edison0354> lemonhall：十年之后还分CPU和GPU吗？
<tenzu> yo～！
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 最好分 现在的agu就象是社会主义初级阶段啊
<cfy> 我的blgo http://ilisp.blog.163.com/
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 那叫APU
<edison0354> cfy: 额，163的
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 察 大错了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。。分开才好，否则为了玩游戏就必须升级整个计算机了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<microcai> A* Power Unit ?
<myke2> happyaron: sudo能做su -c么
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 打错了
<cfy> edison0354: 不要鄙视用163的。。。。
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 同感~~~~~~~
<microcai> edison0354:  那是 飞机上辅助供电的. ...
<MaskRay> microcai: 有补全不更好
<edison0354> cfy: 没事，我只是好奇你为啥不搭WP？
<happyaron> myke2: su能实现基本sudo都可以
<microcai> MaskRay:  bash 补全不错了
<cfy> edison0354: 懒。。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 不, 我要让它输入的是root密码
<dreamysirc> microcai: 察 你的/etc配置不用root？
<happyaron> myke2: 那没研究过
<microcai> linux 内核发展很快， user app 蜗牛
<happyaron> microcai: 那你去写user app
<MaskRay> cfy: http://ilisp.blog.163.com/blog/static/1851883232011420838207/ 提示符……
<microcai> dreamysirc: 那也是用 vim ，不是用shell
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<microcai> happyaron:  一个人力量太小
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么？
<happyaron> microcai: 动用你的强力推销模式
<dreamysirc> microcai: 是用root的权限~~~~~~~
<edison0354> happyaron: 复习咋样了？
<microcai> happyaron:  .. ...
<dreamysirc> microcai: kernel也贼慢的~~~~比起科幻来说 就跟没有一样~~~~~~
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, 我还要限制用户不允许su
<MaskRay> su microcai && systemctl microcai@emacs.service start && emacsclient -t; M-x 强力推销模式 RET
<happyaron> edison0354: 复习累了。。。
<dreamysirc> myke2: 别让他们wheel组就行了
<happyaron> myke2: ^
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<myke2> dreamysirc: 问题现在的su已经不管wheel了
<microcai> 轮子组 ....
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我好像还有修改一个pam.d
<myke2> dreamysirc: 让它启用wheel检测
<edison0354> lemonhall：我又要开始画减速器了……
<dreamysirc> 我发现少女体字 看英文好痛苦啊~~~~~~~
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油
<myke2> happyaron: ubuntu还没wheel
<dreamysirc> myke2: ubuntu如此先进~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 还有我group add
<microcai> myke2: ubuntu 太先进了 ! 我朝都自败下风
<myke2> microcai: ubuntu都用sudo控制
<myke2> 我进入来宾账户测试下
<microcai> myke2:  sudo 主要是让 bash 的自动完成变 .. 弱掉，不喜欢
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去吧。。。看来你余下的生命力大量时间就要耗在减速器上了
<hata> microcai: 你可以echo
<MaskRay> microcai: +1
<myke2> microcai: 似乎一般认为sudo比su安全
<myke2> microcai: 我正好需要这个completion
<microcai> myke2:  sudo 安全个毛。你 sudo 一下，离开一会，别人就可以 sudo su - 直接成 root
<myke2> microcai: 我不喜欢既有bash-completion又有zsh-completion
<dreamysirc> myke2: 都一样吧 我认为~~~~~~~~
<myke2> microcai: 别人认为
<myke2> microcai: 所以我su的
<myke2> microcai: 我不是因为这个原因
<dreamysirc> microcai: 别激动~~~~~~
<MaskRay> sudo 没法补全出 /sbin/ /usr/sbin/，很麻烦
<myke2> microcai: 还有我不想给自己的登陆账户设置一个超级长的密码
<microcai> myke2: 反正我不喜欢 sudo ,而且 sudo 其实相当于给 root 多加了几个密码。任意一个被破解 root 都 over
<myke2> microcai: 不是的
<myke2> microcai: sudo可以设置是sudo成root还是其他的
<microcai> MaskRay:  对！
<microcai> myke2: 你 sudo 成 nobody 你 sudo 个毛啊
<microcai> myke2: 这功能不实用
<MaskRay> sudo 还是有点用，比如让普通用户能够 shutdown halt poweroff
<myke2> microcai: sudo成其他显然可以, 比如如果你的文件系统里面ACL
<microcai> MaskRay:   是么? 直接 GUI 操作貌似一样可以 shutdown 吧
<myke2> microcai: 比如你在dbus里面定义了一系列规则
<dreamysirc> microcai: sudo其实没啥用的 只是被神话了而已 我觉得~~~~~~
<myke2> microcai: 然后sudo成你要求的那个权限
<microcai> myke2:  干嘛这么麻烦？
<microcai> dreamysirc:  dui
<microcai> dreamysirc:  +1
<MaskRay> microcai: GUI 里关机？那些 wm 怎么办……
<happyaron> microcai: 那是因为默认的sudo配置文件不安全
<myke2> MaskRay: 可以的
<happyaron> microcai: pm-utils
<myke2> MaskRay: 关闭就ok了
<edison0354> lemonhall：一会儿去党校唱红歌……
<microcai> MaskRay: gui 里只有你自己登录的时候才能关机的。
<myke2> microcai: 注销
<myke2> MaskRay: 注销
<microcai> MaskRay: 如果 root 登录了， gui 里就不让你关机的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我不用 ?dm 的
<MaskRay> myke2: 不用 ?dm slim
<myke2> MaskRay: 那样gui也不能关机啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果是startx
<myke2> MaskRay: 或者xinit, X&
<microcai> MaskRay:  startx 只有注销功能
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你sudo没补全出来是配置问题吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 或者在/etc/initab里面定义了一系列开X的规则
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以把 sudo 配置一下，让普通用户能 shutdown/halt/poweroff/*
<MaskRay> microcai: 你用 gnome 实现关机的？
<microcai> MaskRay: 自然可以，.. 你不会是要注销了在关机吧？
<MaskRay> microcai: 所以我问那些 wm 怎么办
<edison0354> MaskRay: http://www.uncle.ws/2010/06/fedora-sudo-bash-completion/
<edison0354> MaskRay: 这个？
<adam8157> MaskRay: halt
<MaskRay> edison0354: zsh 的，不会配置补全，所以就这样了
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
 * adam8157 google profile 解封了?
<MaskRay> microcai: 都是在 xterm 里 halt 的
<edison0354> adam8157: 解了？
<adam8157> edison0354: 我这儿直接打开了
<edison0354> adam8157: 没啊，我没打开
<adam8157> edison0354: 而且速度很快...
<edison0354> adam8157: ……
<dreamysirc> MaskRay: 自己定义就行了
<edison0354> adam8157: 你哪里？电信or联通？
<adam8157> edison0354: 电信
<adam8157> edison0354: 四川电信
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 四川人？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 山东人, 过几天就去北京了...
<myke2> MaskRay: 听说你用gnome-terminal
<edison0354> adam8157: 额，你就那个月入1W+的啊？
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 听说四川美女多如云 是否？
<adam8157> edison0354: 这儿1W+的多了
<MaskRay> myke2: 用 xterm
<edison0354> MaskRay: 咋配置能让普通用户reboot/halt？
<myke2> MaskRay: happyaron 说的
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 确实, 妹子都说北京美女没有四川多
<myke2> MaskRay: 我xterm里面字体配不来, 放弃了
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 为什么最近ubuntu下载的RAR，都是零碎的？如图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329973&p=2314623#p2314623 RT 我只下载这一个RAR。但是文件夹下有什么多rar？而且下载玩后，都是不能解压的 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2011-05-08 14:23
<myke2> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MaskRay> edison0354: 比如 %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt
<edison0354> MaskRay: visudo里？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 对
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 更改halt和reboot的权限
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在用 caleb 写的 evilvte
<MaskRay> myke2: 那是很久以前了
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 囧
 * adam8157 出去买点儿食儿
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在字体大小配不来, 话说要变异
<myke2> MaskRay: 编译
<myke2> MaskRay: Cocular 说 xterm 有什么缺点
<imadper> dosbox下面可以用dos中断吗?
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是中文处理什么的, 不过他用ibus, 说fcitx在ff的跟踪不好
<mikeandmore> imadper: 可以
<imadper> mikeandmore: 多谢~~
<imadper> mikeandmore: nasm可以吗?
<mikeandmore> imadper: 又是C语言/汇编作业吧
<mikeandmore> imadper: 可以，嗯
<imadper> mikeandmore: 对呀,蛋疼的汇编~
<myke2> mikeandmore: 支持int?
<edison0354> lemonhall：手动话挡油环，悲剧……
<myke2> mikeandmore: 能物理操作硬盘?
<mikeandmore> imadper: 哈哈，万年不变的内容。
<mikeandmore> myke2: 可以，不过dosbox有bug
<myke2> mikeandmore: 是不是int 13h
<myke2> mikeandmore: int 21h
<myke2> mikeandmore: 这种?
<mikeandmore> myke2: 是，各种int
<MaskRay> myke2: 是说 xim 不好吧
<imadper> mikeandmore:呵呵,也就是说,我直接在linux下面装个nasm就可以了?和masm的语法一样?
<mikeandmore> imadper: 哦nasm不行
<mikeandmore> imadper: 我看错了
<mikeandmore> imadper: 要16位才可以
<microcai> imadper:  干嘛用 masm 呢？ as 不是不错的 ？
<mikeandmore> imadper: 一切一切都要16位
<microcai> mikeandmore:  as --16
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不用masm/tasm 0分。就是这么脑残
<imadper> mikeandmore: 哦~那我需要把masm考到dosbox里运行?
<microcai> mikeandmore: 作业？
<mikeandmore> microcai: at&t汇编老师都不知道是什么
<imadper> microcai: as是att语法的还是intel的?
<myke2> MaskRay: gtk_im
<myke2> MaskRay: 差不多
<microcai> mikeandmore: 脑残你别陪她玩啊！
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我也不想玩，专业必修。
<myke2> MaskRay: ibus这么不稳定的东西
<mikeandmore> microcai: 谁都逃不了。丫的
<microcai> mikeandmore: 那学我，退学
 * imadper 没人想陪他玩,但是他掌管我的学分
<myke2> microcai: linux有intel asm
<microcai> imadper: 不罢课一下？
<vic> ibus 卡的要命  还是fcitx-sunpinyin好啊
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我忍忍了，反正我过几个月就要离开这个脑残的学校，坑爹的国家了
<imadper> microcai: 很难
<microcai>  mikeandmore 牛
<imadper> microcai: 还不如大家起义推翻gcd
<microcai> imadper: 难 != impossible
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不牛，运气好而已。明年后年就开始要跟内核玩命了
<devilken> 好奇怪！有两个VirtualBox的进程 正常不！？
<microcai> imadper: 哦。这是个脑残的想法
<imadper> ...
<Fivesheep_> 支持你们
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 毕业了啊……不考研？
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 哦? 内核?
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 出国
<Fivesheep_> 我会考虑捐款的
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 膜拜
<devilken> vic: 赞同 IBUS 卡！！！
<microcai> mikeandmore: 去哪个学校留学？给我介绍介绍
<mikeandmore> adam8157: 尤其是文件系统。。。不过我想做pure kernel
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ?
<mikeandmore> adam8157: 不过老板似乎pure kernel 玩累了，最近做fs
<microcai> mikeandmore: 推荐推荐我去呀 ...... 扫地都行。
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 为什么和我一样, fs...想pure...
<happyaron> mikeandmore: vfs就是kernel里最重要的一个东西啊。。。
<mikeandmore> adam8157: 你也是fs?求请教啊，我fs啥都不懂
<mikeandmore> microcai: international不好招RA的。。。
<microcai> adam8157:  都这个想法 .. 难怪 Linux 内核发展那么快，app 却始终停滞不前
<microcai> mikeandmore: RA 是什么？
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 没, 目前的经验都是几个基于nandflash的文件系统...
<myke2> happyaron: 麻烦了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: <RavenChan> happyaron, zsh比如 ./xxx $aaa 的话，会把$aaa整个当成一个参数
 * edison0354 我要去党校唱红歌了……你们继续吧……
 * adam8157 nnnnd, 刚google profile就是一瞬间能上, 我还是开ssh吧...
<myke2> happyaron: 我上次装evilvte是从debian sid源装的, 现在我要aptitude build-dep evilvte很麻烦
<microcai> mikeandmore: 你是去国外工作还是去学习？
<mikeandmore> adam8157: ym我现在fs完全不会
<mikeandmore> microcai: 上学啊
<microcai> mikeandmore: 哪个学校？ 认识老师不？ 介绍介绍我去读啊 ... 最近在找学校呢
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你要读master还是本科？
<microcai> mikeandmore: master .. 本科没钱
<microcai> mikeandmore: 最好是一年制的那种
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那你要本科学位才行么-_-
<microcai> mikeandmore:  == 我可以去那个学校考试通过本科文凭嘛。毕竟我想去读  SC, 我本科是 English ,  风马牛不相及啊
<microcai> mikeandmore:  CS, 打反了
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不行的，必须要有本科毕业证明。
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不像phd可以用qualification exam+学分代替
<mikeandmore> microcai: 代替master degree
<microcai> mikeandmore:  ... ... 囧。那有没有可以去读个小 本科，再读 master 的？
<ofan> 可以跨专业申请吧
<ofan> microcai: 你现在本科?
<mikeandmore> microcai: 可以，你如果在读可以transfer
<myke2> ofan: 你用什么终端模拟器
<mikeandmore> microcai: 这样会省一点钱
<ofan> myke2: urxvt
<microcai> mikeandmore: 我再读！！！！
<microcai> mikeandmore: 可以 transfer ???
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那就transfer吧
<microcai> mikeandmore: 怎么做？
<myke2> ofan: 难配置吗
<microcai> mikeandmore: 难不？
<ofan> myke2: 挺好配的
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不太清楚，TOEFL肯定是要的，好像也要SAT
<ofan> microcai: gpa高,语言成绩高
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不清楚加拿大学校要不要SAT
<ofan> mikeandmore: 你去加拿大?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 没这回事
<mikeandmore> ofan: 嗯，去加拿大
<microcai> mikeandmore:  SAT 是什么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 推荐一个vte的终端模拟器
<ofan> gpa,语言成绩都有要求阿
<mikeandmore> microcai: 美国的高考
<myke2> microcai: 类似高考的东西
<ofan> 怎么没这回事..
<mikeandmore> ofan: 有要求，但是不是越高越好。过线即可
<microcai> myke2: 这这里能考不？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 可以的吧
<Fivesheep_> 加拿大靠雅思吧
<myke2> microcai: 香港
<microcai> mikeandmore: 那是托福还是雅思？
<ofan> mikeandmore: 中国学士去就是靠gpa和语言成绩
<ofan> microcai: 学生
<Fivesheep_> 我太悲剧了.. gpa超低...
<Fivesheep_> 大学多是60分...
<Fivesheep_> 这怎么办啊
<mikeandmore> ofan: 呵呵，我GRE是倒数3%，GPA是后40%
<microcai> ofan: 不是 GRE 么？ 怎么成 gpa 了？
<Fivesheep_> 都是D
<mikeandmore> microcai: 他说的是学士->master
<ofan> mikeandmore: 最后去哪了?
<mikeandmore> ofan: U of Toronto
<myke2> ofan: 那个Ipv6地址告诉我
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: 你不是已经是美帝人民了么。。。
<Fivesheep_> GPA如果已经很差, 有什么办法提高
<Fivesheep_> happyaron, 但我不想再读本科
<microcai> mikeandmore:  我转学过去，有哪些学校比较好？
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: Project Research
<ofan> mikeandmore: 全靠eassy?
<myke2> ofan: dns
<mikeandmore> microcai: 只要是你能看到排名的，都不错。国外教学质量控制很好
<Fivesheep_> mikeandmore, 啥project research. 毕业都7,8年了
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 毕业这么长时间基本是出不去的了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 我留学是为了移民，不是为了学习，所以学校质量就无所谓了。关键是我得能申请的到
<ofan> mikeandmore: 我只知道滑铁卢很牛逼
<Fivesheep_> mikeandmore, 情况不同
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那就是加拿大了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 只要能申请的到就可以。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你没试过吗？
<ofan> myke2: nameserver 2001:470:20::2
<Fivesheep_> mikeandmore, 我有办法搞定出去.. 关键怎么申请到大学
<ofan> Fivesheep_: 有工作经验的 可以去读mba
<ofan> 比较容易
<Fivesheep_> ... mba
<Fivesheep_> 还没结婚.. 怎么 mba啊
<mikeandmore> ofan: 这几年Waterloo明显不给力。Toronto/UBC会更好一些
<myke2> ofan: 是加在/etc/resolv第一个?
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 哦，那不知道了。
<Fivesheep_> Married But Available
<mikeandmore> microcai: 关键是，1 SAT， TOEFL，GPA过线 2 有钱
<ofan> mikeandmore: Toronto不了解,加拿大就是担保金要求比较严格
<happyaron> 不具备第二个条件。
<happyaron> ...
<myke2> mikeandmore: 我们这里很多人考SAT
<ofan> mikeandmore: 你是直录?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 哦，我老板给我钱的，系里也有fellowship
<microcai> mikeandmore: 2 这条没有 .. 囧
<microcai> mikeandmore: 现在还来得及么？
<mikeandmore> ofan: 啥叫直录
<ofan> mikeandmore: 不读语言... GRE倒数3%是啥概念
<mikeandmore> microcai: 这就不知道了，如果没钱恐怕要研究生再说了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 囧， master 的话我没本科 .....
<microcai> mikeandmore: 诶，死胡同！！！
<ofan> microcai: 跨专业申请 也有的
<microcai> why you do this to me?! ..... 诶
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你是退学了还是在读啊。。。
<microcai> mikeandmore: 在读
<microcai> mikeandmore: 不过过了6月我就是结业了。
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那就读好了，毕业就好。你再弄个GRE CS subject然后申请CS
<ofan> mikeandmore: 不是毕业?
<microcai> mikeandmore:  不是毕业 ....
<mikeandmore> microcai: 想办法毕业吧。然后申master就都好说了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 该死的法语，害死我了。
<microcai> mikeandmore: 而且学校老师特别不通融
<ofan> microcai: 法语?
<mikeandmore> microcai: 顺便-_-会法语加拿大移民容易的，好像是加10分@.@
<microcai> mikeandmore:  后悔死选这个狗屁学校了。早知道就选了三流大学了，这样起码毕业顺利
<mikeandmore> microcai: 啥学校啊
<ofan> mikeandmore: 那是在他们那里学的加分吧
<microcai> mikeandmore:  ... 我语言没天赋啊
<myke2> 推荐一款vte的终端模拟器
<ofan> myke2: sakura?
<happyaron> myke2: gnome-terminal
<microcai> mikeandmore:  语言没天赋。没办法的 。
<mikeandmore> ofan: 不是，应该是类似TOEFL一类的考核成绩说话
<ofan> microcai: 你直接申请transfer吧..
<microcai> mikeandmore:  .... 下沙理工
<microcai> ofan: 怎么申请？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 囧，你在杭州啊
<microcai> 对了，加拿大有哪些学校都不知道啊
<microcai> mikeandmore: 恩
<ofan> microcai: 先考托福
<mikeandmore> microcai: 囧，我也在杭州
<myke2> ofan: 你用过吗?
<ofan> microcai: 其实去美国选择比较多
<microcai> mikeandmore:  。。。
<ofan> myke2: 恩 用过
<microcai> ofan: 去米国没钱啊！
<myke2> ofan: 还可以么
<ofan> microcai: 不比加拿大贵
<mikeandmore> microcai: 加拿大很多学校都挺有名的啊，Waterloo, Toronto, UBC, Queens, Alberta
<ofan> microcai: 只要不去私立  富的流油的地方
<myke2> ofan: 我试试看
<microcai> ofan: 明白
<microcai> ofan: 那就是托福咯？
<microcai> mikeandmore: 要考雅思还是托福？
<ofan> microcai: 还有你搞过的项目也可以做为材料用
<imadper> gre
<microcai> imadper:  gre 是考 master 的
 * edison0354 我又出来了。。。
<microcai> imadper: 偶是去转学
<imadper> microcai: 转学?本科?
<edison0354> microcai: 转哪里？
<microcai> imadper: 恩。转学本科。没本科读不了 master 啊，我囧死了
<mikeandmore> microcai: 都行啊
<microcai> imadper: 被垃圾大学害死了
<imadper> microcai: 唉,英语不好,没法去呀
<microcai> mikeandmore: ???
<imadper> microcai: 你还好,学的英语专业,好转过去
<microcai> mikeandmore:  可以去读  master ?
<mikeandmore> microcai: 雅思托福都行的
<ofan> microcai: master要先本科毕业
<microcai> mikeandmore: 加拿大咯？ 你推荐哪个学校啊 ？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 转学都是主要看合格不合格，有没有米
<microcai> mikeandmore: 米刀？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 本科我推荐SFU,Waterloo，两个学校本科口碑很好
<microcai> mikeandmore: 转学要雅思成绩？ 我说我是 native speaker 行么？
<happyaron> microcai: 你在啥学校？
<happyaron> 现在
<microcai> mikeandmore: 我转过去要读多少年？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你不是啊，native要permenent residence card的
<microcai> happyaron: 垃圾学校
<ofan> mikeandmore: waterloo我觉得很难进
<mikeandmore> microcai: 3-4å¹´
<mikeandmore> ofan: 本科，transfer，要求不高的
<microcai> mikeandmore:  我非洲人，讲  english 的不行啊？
<ofan> mikeandmore: gpa最少也要3.5吧
<myke2> ofan: 还一般性
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不清楚，你要国籍或者永久居住权证明的
<mikeandmore> microcai: 否则签证过不去
<microcai> mikeandmore:  原来只是为了签证啊
<mikeandmore> ofan: 本科transfer->大二估计主要看高中啊
<ofan> microcai: 拿够学分就能毕业
<ofan> mikeandmore: 恩 要高中成绩...
<microcai> mikeandmore: 不行，如果读大二，没钱啊 ！
<microcai> mikeandmore:  家里就够我折腾一年的钱。过去读大四，也行。不读 master .. 总比没有本科强啊
<ofan> microcai: 去加拿大要担保金的
<microcai> ofan: 多少？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你本科不是CS的，没法读大四啊
<ofan> microcai: 看你学费和要呆的时间吧
<ofan> 貌似是60W?
<microcai> mikeandmore: 诶，被这个大学害死了。我就认命了吧 ..... 55555555
<mikeandmore> ofan: 40w RMB估计也能签？
<microcai> mikeandmore: 诶
<ofan> mikeandmore: 不清楚额...
<ofan> 而且要存够一定时间好像
<Fivesheep_> 40w rmb.. 干啥不好... 直接投资移民了
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 够么？
<Fivesheep_> 差不多了吧.. 投资移民不行, 假结婚也足够有余了....
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 到那里当苏乞儿
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 投资不够的，投资似乎要200w?
<Fivesheep_> 当乞丐也很好. 吃喝大把
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 哥 你搞这行的？这么熟悉？
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 去过加拿大一次
<ofan> 想去的各种办法都能去
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: lol膜拜中
<imadper> dosbox里面怎么中止一个程序呀?
 * microcai 天朝啊 ！ 你让大家宁可去米国当乞丐也不想呆这里！
<Fivesheep_> 我也去过加拿大一次
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 交流而已
<Fivesheep_> 感觉还不错...
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 丫的 谁叫你生在天朝 认命吧
<ofan> mikeandmore: 你的GPA多少?
<Fivesheep_> 貌似天朝留学生很多. 景区听到好些说普通话的
<ofan> Fivesheep_: 满地都是中国人...
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 景区是哪里？
<mikeandmore> ofan: 3.6-3.5
<mikeandmore> ofan: 超级低的
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • alsa出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329980&p=2314676#p2314676 已经将用户加入了Audio组，不过播放的时候没有声音 Code: [slee@Arch ~]$ alsamixer Home directory /home/slee not ours. ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: 拒绝连接 cannot open mixer: 拒绝连接 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneonezero — 2011-05-08 15:16
<ofan> mikeandmore: 不低.. 难道你算得不一样
<microcai> 注册 雅思 ing
<microcai> 马上报名， 马上去考试！
<mikeandmore> ofan: zju排后50%
<microcai> TNND ， 受够了 天朝了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 人才~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你要移民？
<Fivesheep_> dreamysirc, the niagara falls
<microcai> dreamysirc: 雅思裸考去了。
<ofan> mikeandmore: zju...
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 哦
<dreamysirc> microcai: ……
<Fivesheep_> 景色很美, 值得一去
<microcai> dreamysirc:  gpa 要到哪里考？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你问错人了~~~~~~~
<microcai> mikeandmore:   ofan:   gpa 要到哪里考？
<ofan> microcai: gpa是平时考试成绩算出来的
<happyaron> microcai: 。。。拜托，这个你应该知道吧。。。
<Fivesheep_> 不过现在的人 不再60分万岁了?
<Fivesheep_> gpa 那么高?
<Fivesheep_> 时代在进步....
<ofan> mikeandmore: 估计人家看zju的就要你了
<imadper> microcai: gpa就是你在自己大学的考试成绩
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: 想出国的太多了，不计划出国的因为有压力也要弄GPA牛b
<bw39dCN>  /topic
<microcai> imadper:  < 1.5 .....
<mikeandmore> ofan: ut的csl组应该是第一次招zju的，以前从来没招过。而且往年zju申请UT基本都是有去无回。
<imadper> microcai: 那咱俩一样,我现在还有挂着的科目呢
<microcai> happyaron: 不关心这个。
<microcai> imadper: 你是非必修课，无所谓
<mikeandmore> ofan: 我应该是我老板从大陆招的第一个或者第二个学生。。。不知道那个名字酷似中国人的是哪里来的
<ofan> mikeandmore: 就读学校很管用的
<TopWinStudio> vimwiki怎么样？？你是用什么来进行知识管理的？？
<TopWinStudio> ofan: vimwiki怎么样？？你是用什么来进行知识管理的？？
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: vimwiki怎么样？？你是用什么来进行知识管理的？？
<mikeandmore> ofan: UT万年BSzju的。。你不懂行情的。。。
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: vimwiki怎么样？？你是用什么来进行知识管理的？？
<imadper> microcai: 妹的,电路和高数是必修
<mikeandmore> ofan: 如果是UBC，没得说，认浙大没问题。UT历史上都很BS ZJU
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 我是用你rnb或是zim
 * imadper 老k,来t了~
<ofan> mikeandmore: 擦... 连zju都bs,让那些没上zju的情何以堪...
<Fivesheep_> happyaron, 日..... 哥可亏死了. 哥觉得要出国, 成绩是随便混混就算 - -
 * microcai fuck ,只能用大爷银行的网上银行付款？！
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: 好用吗？在windows下能用吗？我主要也是考虑到移植的事情。
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: ...
 * microcai 我 fuck 了。 悲剧，哥没有大爷银行的网上银行，怎么付考试费啊！
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: zim估计不行 rnb可以
<mikeandmore> ofan: ZJU国外口碑不好的。造假很多
<ofan> mikeandmore: 什么造假?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 学生出去了以后争气的也不多。UBC前两年要了好多ZJUCS的，今年就要了两个
<mikeandmore> ofan: 学术造假啊，论文抄袭，自己开刊物自己投
<ofan> mikeandmore: 没名气的岂不更悲剧
<Fivesheep_> 现在的留学生质量跟以前差太多了
<mikeandmore> ofan: 总比负面消息好吧
<imadper> Fivesheep_: 你是想说,zhantianyou吗?
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: 你用过vimwiki吗？知道个大概吗？
<icesword> 什么ubc?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 哦，你去gter看看，今年有个非985非211的同学收到了UT，Queen，Calgary的面试了。
<happyaron> ofan: 没名气的还可以自己拼，只要你被接受了接下来自己努力就行了啊。
<imadper> TopWinStudio: org-mode不就的了
<ofan> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> ofan: 弄个负面的，人家看见你就会贴上标签。
<TopWinStudio> imadper: 哦。vim下有没有类似org-mode的东西？我倒是在考虑。
<ofan> mikeandmore: 听说过类似的
<imadper> TopWinStudio: 直接emacs+org膜的
<Fivesheep_> imadper, 不是
<mikeandmore> ofan: 基本来说，老外不会在乎你这面学校的名气的
<imadper> Fivesheep_: 好吧~~
<Fivesheep_> 我说八九十年代那些
<ofan> mikeandmore: 恩
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 什么是大爷银行?
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 错了
<happyaron> mikeandmore: 那出国为啥垃圾校的不好走呢。
<mikeandmore> ofan: 加入你是教授，有个朝鲜留学生过来，你招生难道还看他朝鲜本科大学名气如何？我觉得不会
<adam8157> microcai: 什么是大爷银行?
<happyaron> mikeandmore: 还是因为学的不好吗？
<imadper> 估计是人民银行
<microcai> adam8157: 工商银行
<ofan> mikeandmore: 能要朝鲜的?
<Fivesheep_> 学校别人不在乎, 但诚信..
<imadper> 朝鲜估计不能留学吧???
<Fivesheep_> 能啊
<Fivesheep_> 天朝
<mikeandmore> ofan: 可以的，朝鲜学生也要留学啊。有什么不正常的。
<imadper> 金胖子能允许朝鲜人出去?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 我们学校老师还招过呢。
<ofan> mikeandmore: .....
<ofan> mikeandmore: 国内是比较常见了
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 看个人能力。国内大学反正什么都不教给你。
<microcai> 哥为了实现离开天朝，看来只有偷渡这个办法了
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 大家都在一个起跑线上。其实
<vic> 支持偷渡
<mikeandmore> microcai: 毕业就那么困难？
<microcai> mikeandmore: 既然什么都不教，为何国外大学还是那么看着你在国内大学的成绩！ WTF
<mikeandmore> microcai: 没看重，我的成绩垃圾的一B
<happyaron> mikeandmore: o
<ofan> mikeandmore: 擦 那还垃圾
<microcai> mikeandmore: 你说呢 ？  一个工程人员，你要他英语法语都精通，WTF ，这多难！
<vic> 我都不及格。。。B还拉架
<ofan> mikeandmore: 难道你们全是4.0的
<mikeandmore> microcai: 有些学校倒是看重，因为你没什么可看的。或者，他认为你的上进心不足等等
<TopWinStudio> imadper: 哦。好的。
<Fivesheep_> microcai, 因为国外的成绩大部分要真正去学才得来.. 他们也以为中国是这样
<TopWinStudio> 我的arch不知道怎么加载光驱，出现错误。
<mikeandmore> ofan: 没，但是3.7是最起码的
<vic> 国内的成绩是背出来的  是给老师红包包出来的
<microcai> Fivesheep_: 天赋不在语言上面啊，他们看重，我怎么办！ 5555555
<ofan> microcai: orz..
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 对的！当然有些大学现在也意识到了这个问题了
<microcai> Fivesheep_: 诶，神码留学都是浮云。
 * TopWinStudio 我的arch挂载光驱的时候出现如下错误。怎么回事？？mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 所以GPA不好说要求如何。
 * microcai 我给自己造个 matrix , 生活在自己的宇宙好了。
<ofan> 总归是有要求
<mikeandmore> microcai: 话说-_-加拿大人似乎就是这样的
<mikeandmore> microcai: 英文法语都很牛。。。
<vic> 加拿大的魁北克是法语官方语言的把
<ofan> 双语
<icesword> 这里有老外吗？
 * TopWinStudio 求助。我的arch挂载光驱的时候出现如下错误。怎么回事？？mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
 * TopWinStudio :-*我的arch挂载光驱的时候出现如下错误。怎么回事？？mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<vic> 俺的arch是自动挂载 的
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 这个不能挂载吧,是刻录用的
<icesword> 有老外吗？
<vic> 话说你光盘放里面没啊
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 没有驱动或不支持
<Fivesheep_> microcai, 有些留学比较简单的.不过很多假的. 酒店管理之类
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 一般现在都统一到了sr0当你的dvd放入你不支持的cd中也会出现
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 那种野鸡转正的方法似乎要花更多钱。。。
<dreamysirc> icesword: 估计没有
<dreamysirc> icesword: 找老外 出门右转ubuntu
<ofan> 酒店管理 艺术 商科 都是留学热门专业
<icesword> 他们说的都太复杂了
<dreamysirc> ofan: 技术的德国绿卡太难了
<ofan> dreamysirc: 不了解..
<dreamysirc> ofan: 看来除了我 大家都忙着出国呢~~~~~~
<ofan> dreamysirc: 凑个热闹
<Fivesheep_> mikeandmore, 结个婚, 什么都完事了
<Fivesheep_> ubuntu-cn 现在怎么这么流行移民相关的讨论啊....
<mikeandmore> Fivesheep_: 找那么多年女朋友都木有找到的说
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 为啥？结婚是万解定律么？
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: 但是我的在xp下没问题的
<Fivesheep_> 不过.. 有机会 一定要移民
<Fivesheep_> dreamysirc, 因为很多国家的法律都有这一项
<Fivesheep_> 跟本国公民结婚, 能获得永久居民身份
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 是带刻录功能的dvd，但是现在我加载不好使。怎么让放进光盘就自动加载？？
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 莫非你是过来人？
<Fivesheep_> 不是
<Fivesheep_> 我不需要
<Fivesheep_> 我只是知道
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 自己写rule
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 幸福啊你~~~~~~
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 那个设备文件应该不能挂载,只能被刻录软件用
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 写入用的
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: which file?
<ofan> Fivesheep_: 也是大叔?
<dreamysirc> ofan: 我记得现在的dvd和cd都是sr的ln
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: 自己google顺便google如何写
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 我试了cdrom,cdrom0,dvd,dvd0,dvdrw,dvdrw0都是这个错误提示哦？
<ofan> dreamysirc: 木有,我这是/dev/dvd /dev/cd之类的
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 你是怪叔叔么？
<Fivesheep_> maybe
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 那就没检测到光盘了
<Fivesheep_> 不认老不行了
<gzk> 大家有没有碰到过在ubuntu下鼠标滚轮失效的
<dreamysirc> ofan: 有dvd和cd不代表不是sr的ln~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 怪叔叔你好
<Fivesheep_> dreamysirc, 在美国的生活感受, 我总结为一句话: 这是一个法治国家.
<Fivesheep_> 如果你在乎这点. 抓紧移民
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 也是一个开放的国家~~~~~~~
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> hopeless
<ofan> dreamysirc: sr也不能直接挂载阿
<dreamysirc> microcai: 说得你心动了么？
<microcai> dreamysirc:  真想移民去火星
<ofan> dreamysirc: 好吧 是一样的
<metbsd> 美国还法治，个个都随时拿枪轰人的
<microcai> Fivesheep_: 我留学不是为了文凭
<metbsd> 美国很乱的
<microcai> Fivesheep_: 文凭假的又怎样？
<imadper> metbsd: 恩,还是中国好,菜刀都实名了
<ofan> metbsd: 哪里都不安静
<dreamysirc> microcai: 好啊！！！！
<vic> ub论坛好慢好慢好慢！！
<Fivesheep_> metbsd, 治安问题哪里都有
<microcai> vic: 用加速了没有？
<vic> 没
<metbsd> 在美国，呆在家里都是不安全的
<microcai> vic: 用了就快了
<dreamysirc> 有人的地方就别说啥法治 有公平 绝对正义么？
<vic> microcai: 咋用？
<Fivesheep_> 在天朝, 法律都不能当你的挡箭牌....
<imadper> metbsd: 美国保证了在必要时刻,民众推翻政府的权利
<metbsd> 而且美国人特别野
<microcai> metbsd: 天朝，呆哪里都不安全
<microcai> vic: ppa
<imadper> metbsd: 在中国,各种神秘失踪,各种李刚,你觉得安全?
<ofan> metbsd: 这显然比较扯了
<metbsd> 美国天天都是惊弓之鸟
<dreamysirc> Fivesheep_: 但是党可以 还能反弹箭~~~~~~~
<metbsd> 这样生活还有甚么意义
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你咋知道？
<metbsd> 中国比美国要安全
 * imadper 貌似,美国比中国安全一些吧?
<ofan> ...
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你米人？
<metbsd> 美国现在天天戒备森严
<imadper> metbsd: 绝对没有天安门的便衣多
<dreamysirc> imadper: 貌似都不安全吧
<microcai> dreamysirc:  metbsd 是安全部门的。
<icesword> 拉登不是要报复吗
<imadper> dreamysirc: 起码,在美国,艾未未不会被抓
<dreamysirc> microcai: 啥安全部门？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 起码刘晓波是安全的
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc:换了张cd能读，但是dvd不行？
<microcai> imadper: 起码 XX 不会获得和平奖
<icesword> 什么哎未未
<Fivesheep_> imadper, 美国怎么会有刘晓波..
<metbsd> 不过美国人比较友善的有，比较极端的也有，而且自我中心，胖子超多
<imadper> Fivesheep_: 这倒是
<metbsd> 简直搞不懂了，美国人怎么那么肥
<metbsd> fucking fat ass
<microcai> dreamysirc:  金胖子领导的安全部门
<Fivesheep_> red neck可不友善
<dreamysirc> microcai: 怎么可能~~~~~
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你是韩国人？？？
 * microcai red neck 为了保持战斗力，要每天看新闻联播，看上吨的人们日报！
 * imadper 在美国,房子不会被强拆
 * microcai 还有到 IRC 来普及米国的各种讨厌的问题
 * imadper 我家就悲剧了
<metbsd> 美国就是个垃圾国家
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 学校出事的 中国最多是砍死 美国呢？是枪死的~~~~~~
<ofan> ...
<metbsd> 美国人不爽了，直接拿枪轰人了
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 美国 不会吧 愤青？？？
<metbsd> 这样的国家
<microcai> metbsd: 所以米国人不会装孙子。
<metbsd> 不过美国人比较开放倒是真的
<microcai> metbsd: 装孙子被枪轰
 * imadper metbsd 是不是在美国受刺激了
<icesword> 哈哈
<imadper> metbsd: 美国的av没法看到是真的
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你在美国的么？？？
<microcai> metbsd:  天朝啊，你给他讲道理，他给你讲特色
<metbsd> 美国还不了解吗
<microcai> 总之就是装孙子
<dreamysirc> microcai: 这笑话看过了~~~~~~
<metbsd> 911前的美国还凑合
<Fivesheep_> 你给他讲特色 他给你讲国际化....
<ofan> 50 cent
<microcai> dreamysirc: 恩。现在这里就有一个
<imadper> 你给他讲国际化,他就给你讲国庆
<imadper> 国情
<microcai> dreamysirc: 大家快来围观小丑装孙子
<microcai> imadper:  你懂的。
<metbsd> 你那套骗骗没去过美国的人大概可以
<metbsd> 去过就没用了
<ooooOOOO> 能不能不用整天谈政治的？
<microcai> metbsd: 天朝这么好，我跟你换。替你在米国受苦
<ooooOOOO> 别的频道多安静
<ofan> microcai: 广东的
<xiooli> 围观前来
<ooooOOOO> 这里整天谈论一些跟主题无关的事情
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 我只知道每个国家都有好有坏而已 没有你想象的那么好 也没有你想象的那么坏
<yuishy> 谈政治的去别的地方
<metbsd> 我也没说国内多好，但是美国肯定没那么好
<dreamysirc> ooooOOOO: 口真多啊~~~~~
<microcai> metbsd: 没那么好我们自然知道。不过目前是星期上最好的。
<yuishy> 烦死了，都OpenSources了，还有这么多没开化的。
<microcai> s/星期/星球/
<ooooOOOO> 要出国就赶紧出国，一个护照是什么了不起事情了……还用得着这么谈的
<ofan> yuishy: 隔断时间就有来一次
<metbsd> 美国人出去旅游，是别人头号绑架目标
<metbsd> 星球最好，笑死人
<mjjboy> 牛了～
<yuishy> 赶紧办签证啊，空谈无意义
<dreamysirc> yuishy: 哥哥 好霸气啊~~~~~~~~~
<yuishy> 吧 metbsd 踢了，
<metbsd> 要是移民去了美国就完蛋了
<xiooli> 没意思，撤退
<microcai> metbsd: 米国这么不好，你干嘛还在那里？ 天朝最好了啊，有人给你 50 cent
<yuishy> 哪里都有傻逼五毛
<microcai> happyaron: 踢了  50cent
<icesword> 我办好了 老板说让我去非洲 吓死我了
<dreamysirc> icesword: 看lion和tiger不好么？
<Lam_2012> 今天人气好旺啊。
<metbsd> 你的老板又是个贩卖人口的
<mjjboy> 有补助阿
<derek_djx> hi all
<xiooli> happyaron,  周日去URP的人多不？
<metbsd> 我以前也有公司要我去非洲
<Stifler> hi
<yuishy> icesword, 去非洲有毛用啊，难道是中兴？
<XwinX> microcai: 别踢啊,看看表演多好
<^k^> derek_djx, 好  ㍨ 
<microcai> XwinX: 好。
<XwinX> 我真无聊呢
<icesword> 害怕那里乱搞sex啊
<happyaron> xiooli: 还好，去吧，到那里没椅子还能给你加坐。
<happyaron> 加座
<mjjboy> 疟疾 据说～
<yuishy> XwinX, 有什么好看的，每次看见都吐
<ooooOOOO> 每次没事过来的时候，总有一批 “刘姥姥”“ 在谈 ”大花园“的 景象…… 有能力，早出国了，费舌。
<metbsd> 非洲上街要带AK47的
<XwinX> yuishy: 吐吐就习惯了
<ofan> metbsd: 非洲...
<happyaron> XwinX: 你也是，要是去别到那再走了。。。
<XwinX> yuishy: 我无聊,让我吐一下吧
<metbsd> 不然会被抢
<ofan> metbsd: 直接被爆头了
<xiooli> happyaron,  我可能要去，刚刚从成都过来就遇到一个party
<metbsd> 非洲蚊子比蜻蜓还大
<happyaron> xiooli: 哈哈
<metbsd> 是真的
<microcai> XwinX: 还在活跃，可以继续围观
 * imadper 只有朝鲜\古巴\中国\利比亚才是人民住居的好环境呀~~
<vic> nnd沈阳都没有linux聚会呢
<Stifler> 那蜻蜓呢？
<XwinX> microcai: 正在围观
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你妹的 那是蚊子么？
<xiooli> happyaron,  我决定买个arch衫然後去砸场子
<ofan> 蜻蜓比人大
<yuishy> 无锡有ubuntu聚会么？
<imadper> metbsd: 那非洲的蜻蜓怎么办?
<XwinX> xiooli: 我去给你助威吧
<metbsd> 这个我朋友没说
<ofan> 丫去了就被虫子吃了
<pityonline> xiooli: 已经来北京了？
 * imadper 非洲的蚊子难道吃蜻蜓?
<icesword> 0.0
<xiooli> XwinX, 哈哈，大家一起去，带几个臭鸡蛋，遇到方校长可以孝敬他几个
<Stifler> 懒羊羊是debian用户
<XwinX> xiooli: 嗯
<xiooli> pityonline, 嗯那，前天过来的
<ofan> 可以捐几个臭鸡蛋么
<metbsd> 而且非洲都是黑妹，去了就惨了
<happyaron> xiooli: 欢迎
<happyaron> xiooli: 欢迎各种砸场
<dreamysirc> ofan: 怎么知道鸡蛋是臭的呢？
<Stifler> 吃饭去
<yuishy>  唉，IT工作者不应该是没有限制的么？
<xiooli> happyaron,  那我就不客气咯，给你们添麻烦了
<mjjboy> 沈阳～阿～沈阳我的故乡
<happyaron> xiooli: csslayer已经被请到台上踢馆了，哈哈。
<ofan> dreamysirc: 放上一个月
<imadper> dreamysirc:一个月不够
<XwinX> happyaron: 上次他就踢过 gnome3 了
<XwinX> happyaron: 这次又踢unity?
<yuishy> 这里有谁被墙挡住了？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 放在40度的地方
<ofan> 求捐鸡蛋 孝敬方校长
<happyaron> XwinX: 这次被我请来做演讲了。
<XwinX> happyaron: 不错
<pityonline> xiooli: 帝都欢迎你
<xiooli> happyaron, 他讲的是kubuntu阿，代表KDEr，貌似没有代表archer
<yuishy> ofan, 这么愤哪
<happyaron> xiooli: 嗯
<xiooli> pityonline,  谢谢
<happyaron> XwinX: 哈哈
<ofan> yuishy: 上面有人提议
<lerosua> 上次他踢人，这次人踢他，天理循环啊
<vic> 看来沈阳 没有linuxer啊
<mjjboy> 有阿
<xiooli> happyaron, 你们请校长致辞不？
<mjjboy> 哥 我是
<happyaron> xiooli: 没请。
 * imadper mjjboy 你的意思是,没jj男孩吗?
<ofan> imadper: 是的
<yuishy> vic, mjjboy，你俩沈阳的？
<mjjboy> 这是自勉呢～
<XwinX> lerosua: 请了校长,大家都踢校长了,没人踢ubuntu了
<imadper> mjjboy: 自我说明?
 * pityonline 校长上台就抢了风头了……
<hata> 美jj
<mjjboy> 哈
<dreamysirc> mjjboy: 您真会自勉啊就
<ofan> arch党去踢馆
<xiooli> pityonline, 校长上台了那讲台就不能作他用了
<happyaron> 嘎嘎
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 发现了，确实有差异
<yuishy> 上次gnome3有个KDE的去踢馆
<dreamysirc> yuishy: 如何踢的？
<happyaron> yuishy: 这次我把那个人请上台了。
 * pityonline 请校长是不是有出场费啊
<xiooli> 我将以arch和kde两党的身份前去踢馆
<Stifler> xiooli: - -!
<derek_djx> hi all
<yuishy> 今天是shu ubuntu unity 上海的聚会
<metbsd> arch比ubuntu好？
 * pityonline xiooli 身背两把战斧……
<dreamysirc> xiooli: 然后呢？
<Stifler> debian 好
<vic> 支持 xiooli踢馆
<^k^> derek_djx, 好  ㍨ 
<yuishy> dreamysirc, 好大的KDE T恤啊，看不见真难
<Stifler> ...
<dreamysirc> pityonline: 是六狂战好不
<xiooli> xiooli, 然後，没有然後了，其实我是去给csslayer同学助威的
<TopWinStudio> metbsd: 是的。
<xiooli> yuishy, 哪里有卖？
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: 估计是盘的问题。我换了张dvd盘就好使。
<pityonline> dreamysirc: ……
<dreamysirc> yuishy: 察 那是说明gnome3吸引到kder了好不~~~~~~~
<lerosua> xiooli: 记得带你的电脑去中了
<vic> xiooli: 你应该弄点标语啥的，打倒gnome3 打倒u不能图
<metbsd> arch哪里比ubuntu好了？？？
<yuishy> xiooli, 估计是淘宝的。40元一件
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ...
<lerosua> metbsd: 就像天朝比美国好一样
<metbsd> TopWinStudio, 你是来踢馆的吗？
<ofan> metbsd: 50 cents,请查收
<xiooli> lerosua, 我电脑太老了，慢，而且脏
<yuishy> 纯踢馆没意思，好歹展示点优势技术出来
<vic> metbsd: 我说arch哪里都比ub好 你信不
<edison0354> metbsd: arch是流式升级
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 没有 差不多
<icesword> 艹
<microcai> gnome3 打倒 u !!!
<metbsd> 那不一样，去美国的，要么就是富得漏油，去美国转移资产，要么穷光蛋，在国内无法生存的
<xiooli> arch， 配置，包管理，aur都比ubuntu好
<edison0354> lerosua: 传说中的斗篷男
<icesword> 这里还是ubuntu不啊
<metbsd> 试问你们在美国的属于哪种
<MaskRay> RavenChan: zsh 里 $@ $* "$@" 都是展开成所有参数
<lerosua> edison0354: 你认错淫了，不是我
 * microcai 听听听听，穷光蛋能去米国。 我等内牛满面啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: "$*" 是参数字符串（一个）
<ofan> metbsd: 穷光蛋怎么去米国...  求招式
<edison0354> lerosua: 额
<lerosua> xiooli: 怕啥，踢馆要工具啊
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 今天Ｕ盘修好，我又来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329988&p=2314729#p2314729 最后一次，这次如果装好了还是不能连网。我就再也不装arch了。。。。 坐等ＬＺ悲剧吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2011-05-08 16:12
<metbsd> 去美国洗碗啊，移民的都干这个
<metbsd> 女的做鸡
<yuishy> metbsd, 今天又忘了学习了？ http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/chn/gxh/tyb/zwbd/gzhd/t820781.htm
<xiooli> lerosua, 我把师兄的ipad借过去？
<ofan> metbsd: 回被抓的
<metbsd> 或者帮人打飞机的女移民
<lerosua> xiooli: 那好，我还没摸过哩。
<dreamysirc> xiooli: 你太愤u了 虽然我没有用过ubuntu （我也是gentooer和archer）但是 所有的distro本质都差不多的~~~~~
<metbsd> 美加最多了
<gzk> 请问下ubuntu下有什么好用的五笔输入法，自带的不支持词组
<TopWinStudio> metbsd: 不的啊。这里用arch的超多的。
<yuishy> gzk, fcitx ？ 嘿嘿，俺不会五笔
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 察 是你去当的吧~~~~~~
<metbsd> arch可能还好，不过没企业用它
<ofan> metbsd: 先说怎么去吧
<pityonline> gzk: 自带的支持词组啊
 * microcai 貌似这里就只有  happyaron 是 ubunter . 但是我听说他改 debian 了/
<MaskRay> RavenChan: $@ $* 的处理 zsh bash 是统一的
<xiooli> dreamysirc, 其实我也是ubuntu入门的，不过我觉得ubuntu把linux越包越复杂了，远离了KISS的原则
<yuishy> 我确定 metbsd 是来踢馆的
<metbsd> 去的方法很多啊
<edison0354> ofan: 这是在干啥？我刚唱完红歌上来就这样了……
<metbsd> 假结婚，假技术移民，偷渡
<edison0354> microcai: 其实我也是用UB的……
<dreamysirc> xiooli: 没有的事
<ofan> edison0354: 各种砸场子阿...
<xiooli> edison0354, 重庆的？
<edison0354> ofan: 囧
<gzk> pityonline, 我这不支持词组啊，得一个一个字打
<edison0354> xiooli: 否
<mjjboy> 我去 太快了 跟不上了
<mjjboy> 说到哪了
<yuishy> 无锡求聚会
<edison0354> pityonline: 咦，好热闹，P大也来了啊
<ofan> metbsd: 假技术移民?
<lerosua> edison0354: 唱的啥，我爱北京天安门吗
<yuishy> 我无锡一个linux同好都没遇到
<xiooli> dreamysirc, 好吧，其实我是不满kubuntu败坏kde的名声
<yuishy> 擦
<pityonline> edison0354: 俺是小p
<edison0354> lerosua: 党校……
<metbsd> 去了美国，回来中国要是被亲戚知道混得那么差，更没面子，所以只能继续在美国洗盘子做鸡
<edison0354> yuishy: 你自己组织呗
<lerosua> edison0354: 看来你都要混进体制内了啊
<pityonline> gzk: 默认就支持，无需设置
<xiooli> edison0354, 盛情邀请你去重庆发展
<yunfan> 草你妹的五毛
<vic> arch加kde 绝配啊
<Stifler> 新疆就我一个linuxer?
<yuishy> 请问，这里有升级安装了11.04的么？
<ofan> arch不用DE的路过
<yunfan> Stifler: 不止吧
<microcai> 诶，围观的都快来啊！ 我先撤了。
<metbsd> arch kde 跟buntu kde有啥区别吗
<gzk> 你们的五笔支持，我怎么就不支持
<Stifler> yunfan: 你也是？
<ofan> Stifler: 新疆妹子不错
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 所以说我每次只能./xxx `echo $aaa`
<xiooli> vic, agreed
<metbsd> 不用桌面的飞过！
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ......
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不过 ln -s zsh sh; ./sh 就会模拟 sh 了
<Stifler> ofan: ä½ ...
<lerosua> yunfan: 一上来就重口味啊
<yunfan> Stifler: 不是 我知道还有别人
<Stifler> yunfan: 哦
<dreamysirc> microcai: 这么高级  是一块的好不
<yunfan> lerosua: 我都懒得罗嗦了
<edison0354> xiooli: 不去
<yuishy> 请问，这里有升级安装了11.04的么？
<vic> metbsd: 那区别大了去的  就跟宝马和中华 似的
<gzk> 我重启过输入法也不行
<MaskRay> RavenChan: bash 的话用 ./xxx "$aa" 也行啊
<edison0354> yunfan: 我还是不知道这里谁是五毛……好混乱啊……
<Stifler> awesome用户飘过
<yuishy> 11.04没人敢用？
<ofan> edison0354: metbsd
<iceyer> quit
<icesword> 我先闪了 听你们骂还不如自慰有意思
<xiooli> edison0354, 那边红歌唱得很响呀
<ofan> 今天的主力..
<microcai> edison0354: 在那里说米国坏话的那个
<pityonline> 北邮那边能上网吗？
<edison0354> xiooli: 晕，我是被迫的好不……
<iceyer> exit
<ofan> icesword: sy伤身
<edison0354> pityonline: 听说方校长的网很不错
<xiooli> edison0354, 你们单位要求的么？
<Stifler> 大家来玩杀人游戏
<dreamysirc> iceyer: 加/
<edison0354> xiooli: 学校……党校啊……大哥……
<gzk> 我没升级，主要是要下载300多Ｍ的升级包
<iceyer> 额，退出是啥命令
<yuishy> edison0354, 切，体制内就体制内嘛，什么被迫。
<ofan> Stifler: 求就诶少新疆妹子
<Stifler>  /quit
 * microcai 邓矮子说，我杀人都是被迫的。
<icesword> 那性交伤身不啊
<ofan> Stifler: 介绍
<xiooli> edison0354, 去方校长那里讨几个vpn
<Stifler> ofan: ...
<edison0354> xiooli: 同去
<pityonline> edison0354: 晕，我没表达清楚，我指举办活动的教室能不能上网
<yuishy> 北邮翻墙好像是被监控的
<ofan> icesword: 多了就伤了
<edison0354> pityonline: 就是网很不错啊
<edison0354> pityonline: 听说……
<edison0354> pityonline: 我知道你的意思的
<mjjboy> 翻墙也能被监控～～～～
<edison0354> yuishy: 那个图片应该是恶搞的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不行的，我试过
<pityonline> edison0354: ok
<leizhicheng> 这个下午蛮热闹的嘛
<edison0354> pityonline: 你来？
<icesword> 那还好 就一个老婆
<Stifler> 我发现MTU改为1200后网速快了...
<vic> 刷的太快了
<pityonline> mjjboy: 当然可以被监控啦
<edison0354> pityonline: 我有一定的可能性去不了了……
<yuishy> edison0354, 也许吧，模仿360的
<microcai> yuishy: 怕什么 HTTPS , GPG .. 这些牛叉的加密搞死他们
<Stifler> ...
<icesword>  /quit
<pityonline> edison0354: 只要我在北京就去
<yunfan> edison0354: 你是6毛
<edison0354> pityonline: 额，出差不在北京？
<pityonline> edison0354: 一腚的可能性……
<mjjboy> 莫非之前有分包现象～
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<ofan> Stifler: 原来多少
<Stifler> icesword: 忽悠，接着忽悠
<edison0354> yunfan: 你请客
<yunfan> Stifler: 你才知道 俄
<Stifler> ofan: 1500
<Stifler> yunfan: - -!
<yunfan> edison0354: 请什么客？
<gzk> 不是有通告的吗，ＸＸ同学本月统计你共翻墙ＸＸ小时，请到校政教处说明具体使用用途。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 行的，你是什么 shell
<metbsd> 谷歌确实比百度好啊
<Stifler> ...
<dreamysirc> gzk: 这么直白
<mjjboy> 牛
<pityonline> edison0354: 还没安排好日程，俺们这种干活儿，没准儿被派到哪儿
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<mjjboy> 不会自动截屏吧 说的不对 重说
<pityonline> gzk: 高级
<yunfan> 翻墙又不犯法 有本事统计出看反动网站的次数嘛 他们问你 你就说你翻墙是为了看youtube
<microcai> gzk:  ...... 真有这回事？
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 不过现在的google经常被电信重置
<metbsd> 国内除了谷歌还有甚么搜索引擎能用
<leizhicheng> 大家好～
<metbsd> 现在的谷歌经常上不去
<ofan> metbsd: 国内能用google?
<Stifler> 人家说的是物理翻墙
 * microcai metbsd: 人们搜索，你的最爱
<^k^> leizhicheng, 好  ㍨ 
<edison0354> gzk: 我就说那个图应该是愚人节恶搞的，下面说4.1去找老师……
 * microcai metbsd: 人民搜索，你的最爱。
<yuishy> 翻墙看youtube？ 校园网 IPV6不是直接能看Youtube么？
<ofan> metbsd: 国内只有baidu,搜狗什么的吧
<edison0354> microcai: 我最爱人肉搜索……
<lerosua> metbsd: 美帝不让俺们用google搜索，真坏
<metbsd> 甚么网址
<gzk> 是有这事啊，好像是北方的哪个学样，专门有监探的
<mjjboy> 有的校内还没ipv6阿
<yunfan> 那说上facebook
<metbsd> 是谷歌自己退出中国的吧
<dreamysirc> microcai: 啥意思？人肉搜索？
<metbsd> 雅虎怎么样
<Stifler> 大家用这个http://goog.sinaapp.com/
<mjjboy> 不交保护费
<ofan> metbsd: 所以说他坏
<pityonline> metbsd: 你是机器人么？
<yuishy> gzk, 不就是著名的北邮么
<yunfan> 谷歌怎么退出中国了？
<yunfan> 谷歌不是还在么
<mjjboy> 保护费吧～
<ofan> metbsd: 用baidu吧,国产品牌
<dreamysirc> yunfan: hk的 还常被重置
<ofan> baidu不会被重置..
<edison0354> ofan: 你用百毒的？
<Stifler> 大家的MTU是多少？
<gzk> 和谐社会，用baidu]
<RavenChan> MaskRay, zsh
<ofan> edison0354: 当然不是了
<yuishy> dreamysirc, 那就是你自己的问题了
<vic> baidu好啊 baidu不会屏蔽胡萝卜
<ofan> Stifler: 1500
<yunfan> dreamysirc: 香港不也是中国么 说谷歌退出中国 就是不承认香港属于中国 就是阴谋分裂中国
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你自己试试gcc "$CFLAGS" xxx.c
<dreamysirc> dreamysirc: 不过yahoo和bing都是好东西
<metbsd> 哇，这个好
<metbsd> Stifler,
<Stifler> ofan: 'o'
<ofan> Stifler: 改mtu有效?
<edison0354> ofan: 囧
<yunfan> ofan: 建议改到400
<Stifler> ofan: 在我机子有效
<ofan> yunfan: 太小了
<dreamysirc> yunfan: 哥 我错了 别较真嘛~~~~~~
<yunfan> 不过这一阵我投奔gw6c了
<Stifler> yunfan: 小了吧
<vic> 用习惯了google 别的都不习惯了
<xiooli> 昨天去逛了下北大，unnamed poor 还不错
<yunfan> Stifler: 反正我这里400比较好
<pityonline> metbsd: 你是机器人么？
<ofan> 而且我还是用的隧道
<dreamysirc> 反正不管是hk 还是 cn的google主页 都老被电信重置~~~~~~~
<pityonline> xiooli: 很多情侣吧
<yunfan> dreamysirc: 不较真行么
<Stifler> yunfan: 我就试了下1200
<ofan> dreamysirc: 翻墙
<gzk> 我用我的ssh备用，主要用wallproxy，不过最近老抽风
<leizhicheng> 今天来了两次。。只有机器人回的说。。
 * edison0354 好混乱啊……
<xiooli> pityonline, 是灰常多，校园也很大
<yuishy> dreamysirc, 电信还主动帮我杀毒，太谢谢了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我明白了，你是要把变量展开啊。如果只是 gcc 的话可以用 make CFLAGS=xxx xxxx
<ofan> ramhost准备上西海岸主机了...........
<dreamysirc> ofan: 偶尔翻墙 不过speed太~~~~~
<yunfan> 这一阵他们是随机丢大数据包
 * Stifler 去吃饭了，大家期待他的归来吧
<metbsd> pityonline, 我是机器人
<pityonline> xiooli: 某年冬天顺路在湖面上路过……
<pityonline> metbsd: 机器人你好
<yunfan> 但是既然大家都知道改mtu了 估计下一阵会 mod n 以后随机丢包了
<metbsd> pityonline, 你是女人吗
<pityonline> metbsd: 不是，我是男人
<xiooli> pityonline, 北大冬天是在那个湖面上上滑冰课么？
<gzk> 机器人会么玩意
<yunfan> 在这里干活应该拿1块吧 五毛太少
<pityonline> xiooli: 有生之年只去过一次，不晓得哟
<yuishy> 未名湖下真的有石油？
<edison0354> ofan: 看动画吧，dog days第六话出来了
<ofan> edison0354: 不喜欢这漫画...
<yuishy> yunfan, 我觉得他是志愿的，义务劳动的。
<dreamysirc> edison0354: school day 就看过 dog的听起来重口味啊~~~~~
<yunfan> yuishy: 义务劳动也要给点经贴意思意思嘛 世薄志愿者还有经贴 参观半价的优惠呢
<happyaron> Linux aron-desktop 2.6.39-1-generic-pae #6~lucid2-Ubuntu SMP
<yunfan> yuishy: 北京地下有特大石油矿 美帝早晚要来侵占的
<leizhicheng> 这聊天室随便聊啥的么？
<yuishy> leizhicheng, 随便聊的，管理员去吃饭了
<eagleqing> 求教 我的QT为什么 菜单栏加不进去项目啊？
<yuishy> 问一下，为什么qzone怎么在firefox里显示那么差劲，怎么办？
<xiooli> 我发现很多网页ff的渲染效果好像比chrome差多了
<eagleqing> yuishy: 驱动装了吗？
<dreamysirc> yuishy: 怎么个显示差法？ 页面不兼容ff的？
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 写qt code？
<ofan> dreamysirc: 相当重口味
<ofan> xiooli: css效果吧
<dreamysirc> ofan: 察 幸好我没看 我不喜欢重口味~~~~~~~
<yuishy> eagleqing, dreamysirc ，驱动装了，对，感觉页面不兼容fx
<eagleqing> dreamysirc: 恩  能帮我不  我不知道为什么 我新建的 MainWindow工程的 ui里的菜单加不进去项目  郁闷
<ofan> xiooli: ff在linux下貌似没加速也
 * TopWinStudio linux下最好的离线知识管理软件是什么？》？
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: qt的我不懂~~~~~
<ofan> dreamysirc: 我也不喜欢
<yuishy> ofan, xiooli ，firefox6才支持GPU加速
<ofan> TopWinStudio: emacs+org mode
<eagleqing> dreamysirc:  网上好多教程 版本都差一点点 好多不一样的咯
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 或 vim
<ofan> TopWinStudio: vimwiki就很好
<yuishy> ofan, firefox 4据说有大问题，所以开不了加速
<eagleqing> ofan: 熟悉qt吗 帮我下啊?
<dreamysirc> eagleqing: 找最新的
<ofan> eagleqing: 啥?
<yuishy> TopWinStudio, 个人wiki？
<ofan> eagleqing: 怎么添加不进去 什么错误
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 你刚才说的是啥来的？我现在在研究下vimwiki，不知道怎么样。
<eagleqing> ofan: 没有错误  只是你双击 添加后 移动开就消失掉了
<eagleqing> ofan: 我用的ui编辑的
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=329891
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim autocmd 问题
<yuishy> 前天晚上有个linuxer发现自己的blog不兼容firefox。然后放弃firefox投奔chrome了
<ofan> eagleqing: 输入菜单名字后 回车...
<TopWinStudio> yuishy: 对的。我想管理我的知识。
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 哦。你用过？
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 用过啥?
<ofan> yuishy: 明智的选择... lol
<eagleqing> ofan:哦  太谢谢了  ^_^ 我傻了``` 直接移开光标了
<scriptkids> 请教一个问题。。笔记本用户Archlinux gnome下笔记本的就那个控制音量的按键可以使用。。但是openbox下无法使用，该怎么办？
<xiooli> 各位同学有知道用什么方法能确定两个拓扑结构相同么？ps：所有节点一视同仁，节点编号不考虑
<TopWinStudio> ofan: vimwiki-dev-2010-12-27.zip    和 vimwiki-1-1-1.zip有什么区别？？就是vimwiki?
<yuishy> ofan, 拍！
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 版本不一样吧
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 对,
<yuishy> TopWinStudio, http://imtx.me/archives/1423.html
<xiooli> qtwebkit貌似有问题，有些有js的svg支持不好，功能不能完全发挥
<TopWinStudio> ofan: dev是什么版本？？开发版？？
<TopWinStudio> yuishy: 谢谢。
<chattan>   CentOS 6 计划 5月发布    http://t.cn/hgHn1g
<MaskRay> xiooli: 图同构？
<leizhicheng> 大家有知道怎么让魔兽加入局域网的么？
<gzk> 郁闷，五笔还是只能打单个字，不能打单词，鼠标滚轮还是不能用
<xiooli> MaskRay, 我不知道怎么描述，我是有一些节点，用线连起来，我想知道不同的连接方式是不是等效的
<leizhicheng> 除了开端口还在做些啥？
<dreamysirc> leizhicheng: 局域网的么？
<MaskRay> xiooli: 怎么定义“等效”
<dreamysirc> leizhicheng: 只能加人 无法创建
<gzk> 好像还得装个额外的协议
<xiooli> MaskRay, 节点都是相同的，就是两个不同的连接方式通过旋转之类的操作最後能够重合就算等效吧
<MaskRay> xiooli: 结点都是位置无关的吗？
<xiooli> MaskRay, 是的
<gzk> sudo apt-get upgate 提示要下载282M文件，解压后消耗7800k空间，怎么算的
<xiooli> MaskRay, 只看连接方式，节点本身是没有区别的，位置也无关紧要
 * Stifler 归来,大家欢迎 
<MaskRay> xiooli: 那就是 Graph isomorphism problem，没有什么有效算法
<yunfan> 靠 又断线
<pityonline> gzk: 下载的文件大小和解压替换后的大小好像是不一样的
<xiooli> MaskRay, 。。。那有成熟/常用的算法没？
<gzk> pityonline, 噢，是这样啊，不过五笔输入法还是只能一个一个字打，ubuntu下问题还是很多啊，鼠标滚轮也用不了
<pityonline> gzk: 你现在用的什么版本？
<dreamysirc> gzk: 试下拼音吧 五笔的不会
<MaskRay> xiooli: 顶点数有多少
<leizhicheng> 发现在这个掉线 掉线好快。。没打几句就给掉了。。
<gzk> 怎么查看当前ubuntu版本
<xiooli> ma
<xiooli> MaskRay, 未定
<xiooli> MaskRay, 我知道化学上有种canonical SMILES方法能够判断两个化学结构是否相同
<pityonline> gzk: 你安装时装的什么版本？
<gzk> You are using Ubuntu 10.10
<pityonline> gzk: lsb_release -a
<gzk> 10.10,看来比较老了
<pityonline> gzk: 晕，我基本不用 x.10 的版本
<MaskRay> xiooli: 给个大致范围
<pityonline> gzk: 不算老，我还在用 10.04
<xiooli> MaskRay, 那就20以内吧
<gzk> 升级到最新版，要下300多Ｍ文件，懒得升级，有谁升到最新了
<Stifler> 懒洋洋操作系统v6
<yunfan> 36.前阵子父母打电话天天催我找女朋友，我一时没办法，只好骗他们我是gay。他们沉默了一星期，这几天又总打电话催我找男朋友。。。
<Stifler> ....
<gzk> yunfan,  狂汗
<pityonline> gzk: 我在其它分区里装了 11.04
<pityonline> gzk: 你用的是 ibus 吗？
<yunfan> 44.上个月我的一个哥们儿向我借了4000块钱，说要去做一个整形手术，结果现在我完全不知道他变成什么模样了...
<gzk> ibus 1.3.7
<leizhicheng> ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<gzk> xorg.conf通用不，我里面是空白的
<Stifler> scim
<Stifler> yunfan: 地址？
<yunfan> Stifler: 啥地址
<pityonline> gzk: 哦，我的是 1.3.9
<Stifler> yunfan: 你看的搞笑帖子..
<yunfan> Stifler: 人人网里的
<Stifler> yunfan: 哦
<MaskRay> xiooli: 我想的是根据 degree 分成若干类，每一类再枚举对应关系
<gzk> 升级输入法命令如何打
<yunfan> Stifler: 要不你看看这个？ http://max07min.tumblr.com/post/5299501386
<Stifler> yunfan: 好的
<gzk> sudo apt-get install ibus
<gzk> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<gzk> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<gzk> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<gzk> ibus 已经是最新的版本了。
<^k^> gzk:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gzk> ^k^, 不好意思，不知道规矩
<leizhicheng> 又见^k^你是管理员么？
<Stifler> 哈哈
<pityonline> gzk: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/shawn-p-huang/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<yunfan> Stifler: 如何呀
<^k^> gzk, 没有必要道歉。  ㍨ 
<pityonline> gzk: 添加那个 ppa 更新一下试试
<pityonline> gzk: ^k^ 是机器人
<Stifler> yunfan: 等等，忙着呢，哈哈
<leizhicheng> 呵呵。。
<yunfan> Stifler: 记得自备手纸
<gzk> 管理是机器人？挺先进的嘛
<houge_langley> pityonline: 兄弟在弄ibus？
<pityonline> houge_langley: 没
<Stifler> yunfan: 之可惜看不懂字
<houge_langley> pityonline: 哦，呵呵
<pityonline> gzk: 是管理员给机器人提了管理权限
<pityonline> houge_langley: 猴哥很少上 irc 呀
<tusooa> ls
<yunfan> Stifler: 什么字？
<Stifler> rm -rf ~/Downloads/30Gxx
<yunfan> 这机器一点也不先进
<Stifler> yunfan: 日文
<leizhicheng> 这机器还蛮好～
<Stifler> hata_: ipv6 也
<yunfan> Stifler: 还用看文字么
<Stifler> yunfan: - -!
<yunfan> Stifler: 你是汉族还是少数民族来着  给你发那个 会不会亵渎宗教啥的
<houge_langley> houge_langley: 嗯，今天上推已经很难回复了，irc在活跃，就有些累了，呵呵
<Stifler> yunfan: 我是 少数民族……
<yunfan> Stifler: 那你信教么
<Stifler> yunfan: 我一看很黄很暴力，赶紧关了
<Stifler> yunfan: ä¿¡
<pityonline> houge_langley: ……
<yunfan> Stifler: 额  那我不是亵渎了你们宗教 什么炸弹地 不要来找我
<Guest43605> hi
<gzk> 大家有没有私藏的t的api或自建的，我没空间，又不想翻墙，所以讨要几个备用，虽然ssh备着，但难保哪天失效。
<^k^> Guest43605, 好  ㍩ 
<Stifler> yunfan: 你家在哪儿?
<Guest43605> exit
<Guest43605> quit
<yunfan> Stifler: 这个不可说
<microcai> gzk: 有
<Stifler> yunfan: 哈哈
<pityonline> Guest43605: ctrl+D
<Guest43605> how exit irssi
<microcai> gzk: 我有个 openvpn 帐号，你要吧
<zhangkaixuan> 啊啊啊 刚才电信宽带出什么问题了 整个城市断网10分钟啊 连电信手机都没有信号。。。
<yunfan> ssh都挂了 那些个api也就差不多了 那些api也无非是靠ssl来加密 一样的
<Stifler> Guest43605:  /quit
<Guest43605> thanks
<gzk> ssl加密可以躲过g f w?
<kuai410022283> 有关注windows8的吗
<leizhicheng> 有的。。
<oooo> 没关注
<Stifler> 没
<leizhicheng> windows 8 网上都有测试版的下载了。。
<yuishy> win8上市后，win7将开源？
<Stifler> ...
<leizhicheng> 这个不清楚的说。。
<gzk> 哎，难怪ubuntu等使用的人少，就连最大的中文ＩＲＣ也比不上随便一个500人的ＱＱ群人气旺。
<leizhicheng> 感觉到了。。
<Stifler> gzk: 有道理
<yuishy> 有道理
<imadper> gzk: 这个irc在扯废话的时候,还是挺活跃的
<Stifler> 用QQ的大半在玩
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<Stifler> 用IRC的大半在翻墙
<kuai410022283> windows8 测试版？？？
<leizhicheng> 嗯。。
<yuishy> 500群要钱吧？
<imadper> 也比不过yy的四位数的房间
<leizhicheng> 有测试版的下载。。不过不支持虚拟机里玩。。
<Stifler> 比不过我们村活动中心,哈哈
 * imadper 我记得很早之前有个笑脸的机器人的
<edison0354> ofan: happyaron: lemonhall: cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY1MjIxMjY0.html
<leizhicheng> 这里。。早上来看了下。。都没人的说。。
<leizhicheng> 话说这里可有些新手经验交流的说 ？
<MopperWhite> 请问这里有用xfce的大神吗？
<Stifler> awesome is awesome...
<houge_langley> 大家对三里屯苹果打架事情有没有了解多一些的！？
<sylvestee> awesome is too awesome..
 * microcai back
<Stifler> sylvestee: ^.^
<MopperWhite> 请问xfce下怎么挂载ipod？
 * microcai hi ， 刚刚被围观的人怎么样了？ 围观死了 ？
 * Stifler 看了下四周
<vic> 板凳，瓜子，爆米花了。。。。
<sylvestee> 挂载有区别么？
<dreamysirc> MopperWhite: ipod有u盘模式么？
 * Stifler -!- has left here
<gzk> 如何重启x-windows
<pityonline> gzk: sudo service gdm restart
<Stifler> gzk: reboot
<touparx> gzk< 500人的qq群看跟那个irc频道比了，你比比#ububtu或者#gentoo
<void1> gzk: logout
<Stifler> 少女时代的MV终于下完了，20G++...
<pityonline> ipod 插到 linux 中直接就是移动硬盘模式啊
<touparx> gzk< 中文irc。。。挂机的人感觉占在线的50%以上，潜水太多了
<vic> 最恨的就是ipod，把我的资料全弄乱码了
<snoop_fy> 突然发现我在kde下glxgears的帧数只有60了，很不解，以前都是3000的。。谁知道的，告诉下。。显卡驱动啥的应该都没问题的。
<pityonline> vic: 我的好像正常
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 没事 你开启了垂直同步而已
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 额，果然。。
<vic> pityonline: 难道就我悲剧
<pityonline> vic: 你操作过什么动作？
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 垂直同步就是跟显示器设置的刷新率一样？
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 恩
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 我的显示器是液晶的，为啥检测出来的display是CRT？
<vic> pityonline: 就是当移动硬盘用啦
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 没有啥影响吧 我都是lcd的~~~~~
<vic> pityonline: 存进去 取出来  然后乱码了 然后悲剧了 然后怎么都弄不好了
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 恩，这个垂直同步有开启的必要不？
<pityonline> vic: 存进去后原来的都删除了？
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy:也没啥关系啊~~~~
<houge_langley> vic: 话说我在10.04的时候也时常出现ipod用rhythmbox导入后出现混乱，后来用PPA源关于iPhone/iPot Touch的包后就解决了
<pityonline> vic: 你没有用 iTunes 管理 iPod 吗？
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 恩，好吧，谢啦
<houge_langley> 不过具体是哪个源忘记了，需要问问Google
<dreamysirc> vic: ipod有u盘模式就当u盘挂摘就行了
<vic> pityonline: 没用啊 我就用了一次 想保存点资料 好重装系统。。。。。然后就悲剧了
<linsux> ipod 在linux能用吗
<houge_langley> linsux: 能用，我还在论坛写过教程
<pityonline> vic: 最好还是用 iTunes 管理
<linsux> 用哪个软件
<gzk> 装了个新的五笔输入法不错
<houge_langley> vic: pityonline兄说的有理
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 直接挂上看到的歌曲文件都是被重新编码过的
<dreamysirc> pityonline: 可以自己改编码
<hata_> chatzilla 也不错啊
<void1> touch的话，推荐越狱之后用第三方播放器
<vic> 我已经决定不用ipod了 我只对macbook 感兴趣现在 呵呵 mac的其他都无爱了
<pityonline> vic: rhythmbox 差些，banshee 强些，但最好还是用 iTunes 管理
<vic> pityonline: 我用kde的。。。
<eagleqing> ofan: 在不？
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 改哪里？
<cfy> MaskRay: 再次羡慕haskell用户
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp这个破文档
<dreamysirc> pityonline: 加o参数
<pityonline> vic: 哦，kde 的俺不晓得
<derek_djx> hi all
<sylvestee> cfy, 用什么lisp？
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 你指的是用哪个软件改编码？
<^k^> derek_djx, 好  ㍩ 
<vic> pityonline: 反正那个ipod也不是我的 。。所以无所谓了
<dreamysirc> pityonline: 不用
<cfy> sylvestee: common lisp
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<pityonline> vic: ……
<alvin_rxg> vic: kde amarok 支持 ipod
<sylvestee> 表示看不懂cl。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 不是lisp去了么？
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 不懂
<mikeandmore> 归。。。
<dreamysirc> vic: 那么就是我的了 寄过来啊~~~~~~
<houge_langley> 在IRC的朋友大部分都换11.04了吗！？
<derek_djx> 我换了
<sylvestee> 为什么linux下的flash这么不给力。
<vic> dreamysirc: 且。。。。。都不是我的 怎么给你寄
<dreamysirc> houge_langley: 这里大部分不是用ubuntu的~~~~~~
<pityonline> houge_langley: 俺在其它分区里装了个
<houge_langley> derek_djx: 感觉如何？！
<mingdeng52> 我到升级到 1104 网卡驱动有问题
<snoop_fy> sylvestee: 已经很好了吧，以前我经常崩溃，最近半年没崩溃过了
<houge_langley> dreamysirc: 那倒是，我是mint
<vic> 这里大部分都是用arch和gentoo的
<derek_djx> 一般吧，没敢开3D
<houge_langley> mingdeng52: 那倒是杯具的BCM芯片驱动？1
<dreamysirc> vic: 没办法 arch没cn gentoo-cn几乎没话~~~~~~~
<sylvestee> snoop_fy: 我看个视频都有卡的感觉。不知道ubuntu下面会不会好一点。
<houge_langley> vic: 那确实
<touparx> dreamysirc< arch为啥没cn？#arch-ch@oftc.net
<gzk> 请问这是怎么回事，界面底下1/4左右 变黑了，而且窗口范围也只限于上部。http://imagebin.org/152292
<houge_langley> derek_djx: 独显还是集显？
<dreamysirc> touparx: 我看看 以前没有看到~~~
<snoop_fy> sylvestee: 我用的是gentoo，还好，虽然比windows下是差一点，但是已经很满足了
<pityonline> gzk: 退出 dock 重新打开一下看看
<sylvestee> gzk: composite的缘故？
<derek_djx> 独显，NV的1600
<dreamysirc> 最近有啥电影可看？
<snoop_fy> 我的机箱前面的耳机插孔没用，是哪里的问题？
<vic> arch的cn跟鬼屋似的 也没人说话
<sylvestee> snoopy_fy: 一直不敢试gentoo.
<houge_langley> derek_djx: 按道理来说，NV的显卡要比ATI的好不少
<vic> snoop_fy: 线没插  把机箱打开 把线插上
<houge_langley> snoop_fy: 一直装不上gentoo
<derek_djx> 恩
<dreamysirc> sylvestee: 现在早就不是stage1 很easy的说~~~~~~
<snoop_fy> vic: 不会，我以前用windows系统的时候是没问题的，linux系统开始有这个问题，中间弄好了一次，居然有出现这个问题，我忘记当时我改哪的了。。
<touparx> sylvestee< gentoo很简单的说，按那个手册基本上没问题
<sylvestee> dreamysirc: 不是说嫌麻烦，感觉现在arch用得很好，就懒得去弄了。
<gzk_> 退出docky还真好了
<snoop_fy> houge_langley: 按手册，用genkernel让机器跑起来，就没啥问题了，一般用默认的搞出来的内核都能跑
<sylvestee> touparx: 没时间阿，我当初折腾arch的时候基本上弄了快一个月了。
<dreamysirc> sylvestee: 恩 最近的arch源老是出问题太慢了 老上不了200k/s
<snoop_fy> vic: 每次插上去是有电流声的，我觉得是内核把我的主板型号识别的有问题。。
<houge_langley> snoop_fy: 嗯，谢谢，以后在弄了，自从上个月换了mint，感觉相当不错，界面要比ubuntu清爽不少，最令人欣慰的是开机音乐也比较好听了
<sylvestee> dreamysirc: 我还好么。用163下载基本上400ks+的。就是更新源的时候比较慢。
<dreamysirc> houge_langley: mint貌似没有国内源吧
<houge_langley> dreamysirc: 没有，我将很多我需要的软件都用ppa
<vic> snoop_fy: alsamixer 把front打开
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 好像 mint 可以用 ubuntu 的源的
<houge_langley> dreamysirc: 其他的都用官方源
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 只是听说
<sylvestee> dreamysirc: archlinux.org down掉了。。真揪心
<snoop_fy> vic: 好像不是那个，front调的是我机箱后面插孔的音量。。
<houge_langley> pityonline: 确实可以，兄弟
<pityonline> houge_langley: 感谢鉴定！
<dreamysirc> sylvestee: sohu的旧 163的不快 bj的51出问题 其他的xmu没有 考~~~~
<gzk_> 我就用163的源
<houge_langley> pityonline: 哈哈，客气了兄弟
<sylvestee> dreamysirc: 我对400+的速度已经很满意了。LOL..
<dreamysirc> pityonline: 升级几下就变成ubuntu了
<happyaron> dreamysirc: ftp.cn.debian.org
 * TopWinStudio :-/ linux下的xmind是收费的？？？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 试试
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 嗯，应该会的
<mza_> 163没问题。基本上2m的宽带等到200k+
<pityonline> dreamysirc: 可以只升级部分软件
<touparx> sylvestee< arch折腾了一个月。。。
<houge_langley> dreamysirc: 到不会的，主力源不换就好。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 多久同步一次？
<gzk_> docky打开又出现下部1/4界面黑色的了，提示docky需要 启用混合窗口模式才能正常运行，请启用再重启docky，但这个混合窗口模式 我在选项内找不到
<vic> snoop_fy: 那就挨个试试。。。
<houge_langley> dreamysirc: 对，不过我更加喜欢用一些部分PPA源
<snoop_fy> vic: ...，我基本都拉过一遍了，不管用，NND，貌似就是把主板型号识别的有问题
<leizhicheng> 来这发现好多词都不认识。。
<dreamysirc> dreamysirc: 163 和sohu都是1天一同步 xmu的是一小时好像 这个cndebian是多久？
<sylvestee> gzk_:  把那个3D效果的开起来就好了。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 163 和sohu都是1天一同步 xmu的是一小时好像 这个cndebian是多久？
<snoop_fy> vic: 还有，amarok经常会没有声音，要把其他会发声的程序关掉才行。。
<sylvestee> snoop_fy: 没设置好混音吧。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: alsa独占
<gzk_> sylvestee, 就那个三维背景的选项？我就是开着的
<snoop_fy> sylvestee: dreamysirc : 什么地方设置？
<sylvestee> gzk_: 不是docky下的3D
<vic> snoop_fy: 装个alsa-oss
<snoop_fy> vi
<snoop_fy> vic: OK
<Stifler> oss4?
<sylvestee> gzk_: 系统下的面的那个composite什么的，名字忘了。
<gzk_> sylvestee, 哪个下还有3D设置
<vic> snoop_fy: 要不就试试pusleaudio
<snoop_fy> vic: 以前试过，那玩意儿好像很麻烦，貌似搞的我啥声音都没有了，再也不碰了
<sylvestee> gzk_: 或者右键，最后一个菜单，然后有个效果的。你把它开了就好了。
<vic> snoop_fy: 呵呵。。反正我不用  用了alsa-oss一样可以混音。。
<snoop_fy> vic: 我用audacious就没事了，主要还是那个耳机插孔没用的问题，比较恶心，一直纠结着
<houge_langley> 刚刚看到消息，《法制日报》三里屯苹果外籍男子确为苹果专卖店雇员，双方已经达成了赔偿事宜
<sylvestee> 我装了nv卡以后，自己就混音了。前面还折腾这个很久。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 你要的是arch的吗？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: arch gentoo的都要~~~~~~
<gzk_> sylvestee, 恩，我试式
<vic> snoop_fy: 耳机插口这个 我在linux还真没遇到过  不过win里到是有问题。不过设置一下就可以了
<snoop_fy> vic: 我也是第一次碰到，等哪天我崩溃了，就去买个windows装上给爸妈用得了
<Stifler> =,_,=
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 频率不知道，但肯定比一天一次多很多。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 估计最少四次。
<sylvestee> snoop_fy: mixer的headphone没开吧？？
<snoop_fy> sylvestee: 打开了
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 那么就很不错了 比sohu和163好就行了~~~~~~~~
<sylvestee> snoop_fy: 我用08的ubuntu下面遇到过这个情况。
<happyaron> sohu的debian镜像已经跟上步伐了。
<happyaron> 延迟乍12小时以内。
<happyaron> 延迟在12小时以内。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我记得是一天一同步的sohu
<happyaron> dreamysirc: sohu的debian镜像现在是一天最少两次
<MRcon> hey
<MRcon> 兄弟们在聊啥
<adam8157> happyaron: 163的是6h一次
<dreamysirc> dreamysirc: 哦！sohu有进步了~~~~~
<gzk_> 好像是我的ati驱动出错了，需要 更新 显卡驱动，什么 命令，我先去网上找找
<happyaron> adam8157: 应该是push trigger了
<microcai> adam8157:  西*科技*大 学的一个源， 1h  一次
<MRcon> 今天这里也挺多人的
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: http://www.archlinux.org/mirrors/status/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - Mirror Status
<happyaron> adam8157: 下一步是换到从ftp.cn.d.o来push
<happyaron> microcai: 那纯属有病
<happyaron> microcai: 不如push trigger
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... 你怎么可以这么说人家呢！ 那是 Gentoo 的源。 没有 push trigger 的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 把Linux装在移动硬盘上的可行性？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329996&p=2314924#p2314924 因为有些事必须用Win7来做，而我觉得电脑装双系统太麻烦，以前装过一次。 想买个移动硬盘完全给Linux用，不知大家有什么建议没~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kimurate — 2011-05-08 17:49
<wujie> 问一下KDE有没有主题
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 163是有些arch的pkg没有更新 但是那个list却有更新 察 就会悲剧
<happyaron> microcai: 说明gentoo的镜像管理落后
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 同样，arch的镜像管理也落后
<happyaron> 避免这情况，要用2-stage rsync
<dreamysirc> microcai: xmu也是1小时一次吧，是么？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 恩
<vic> wujie: kde的主题多了去了  kde-look.org
<microcai> dreamysirc:  xmu 是嘛？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 厦大的
<houge_langley> pityonline: 我看见你也看了bit，我去弄一个玩一玩
<microcai> dreamysirc: 你也是吓大的 ？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 只有gentoo debian和几个而已~~~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不是~~~~~~
<pityonline> houge_langley: linuxtoy 说的 bti 吗？
<microcai> http://ubuntu.srt.cn/ubuntu/
<microcai> 骨头的源速度非常不错
<houge_langley> pityonline: 嗯，我现在用git弄一个玩一玩
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<microcai> ping 延时 < 6ms
<pityonline> houge_langley: git 同步到 twitter？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 一般般啦 gentoo的都不用啥同步 1月1次~~~~~~
<microcai> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/84357
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ...
<houge_langley> pityonline: 是的，fb也不放过。
<pityonline> houge_langley: git 还有这功能啊？。
<dreamysirc> microcai: fb更爽 我是一年一次~~~~~~
<houge_langley> pityonline: 不是的，git下载源代码，我的是64位mint，很多软件我只能着源码编译安装
<pityonline> houge_langley: 晕……
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ...
<microcai> dreamysirc:  XP 更爽， 10 年更新一次
<happyaron> microcai: SP1/2/3呢
<dreamysirc> microcai: 这个xp不是不定时的么？
 * lifeng 郁闷啊，form库对宽字符支持得好差
<leizhicheng> xp 要被微软一点一 点摒弃了。。
<oooo> PCI adapter的温度是什么温度？
<lifeng> leizhicheng: 微软蛮可爱的，很坦诚地承认自己以前的系统做得很差
<oooo> 为什么76度，这么高
<dreamysirc> oooo: 就是你pci周边硬件的温度
<tuibijiushe> no words
<dreamysirc> oooo: 肯定有问题
<oooo> 是cpu，还是显卡？
<Stifler> M$ 很口耐
<oooo> 我用的默认驱动，触摸板烫手
<dreamysirc> oooo: 都不是~~~~~~
<oooo> Virtual device的温度呢？
<dreamysirc> oooo: 当然 特殊情况也可以
<oooo> 我觉得触摸板太热了，就安装sensors来看看，结果看不懂
<dreamysirc> lifeng: 看成雷锋了
<oooo> 但是很高的温度
<void1> windows下有什么可以看温度的软件？
<void1> 没有sensors真不方便
<oooo> rain meter？
<lifeng> dreamysirc: 有些鬼子第一次见我确实会喊我雷锋，嗯
<dreamysirc> oooo: sensors要参照机器 不同机器的不同显示不同
<oooo> 我的触摸板很烫手啊
<oooo> 。。。。
<snoop_fy> 还有个问题，我kde下kmplayer打开一个视频的时候会新创建出来一个窗口进行播放，没有在kmplayer的主窗口里面播放，有解决办法不？
<dreamysirc> lifeng: 是不是鬼谷子~~~~~~
<void1> oooo: rain meter貌似太强大了
<microcai> happyaron: 不是怕黑屏，关了更新了么
<snoop_fy> 然后smplayer全屏以后鼠标移到底部，浮动控制栏又升不出来，就屏幕在抖，郁闷
<void1> 我只要一个和sensors一样显示的东西而已
<wujie> kde4用作平板电脑不错阿
<oooo> rainmeter，其实我没怎么用过
<jiero> ...
<oooo> 360硬件大师
<void1> 有没有什么只做看温度一个功能的
<void1> 360听到名字就不敢用
<dreamysirc> oooo: rainmeter是win下的~~~~~~
<oooo> 他是问win下的啊
<Stifler> 撸大师不错
<oooo> 。。。
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 大师不是360的么？
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 不清楚阿
<oooo> 原来不姓360
<oooo> 后来姓360了
<Stifler> intel 4核用mplayer 放高清好卡...
<Stifler> nv210
<vic> snoop_fy: kmplayer不好啊。。。smplayer全屏还有这毛病？我去试试
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 炫耀~~~~~
<void1> 没有什么简单点的软件吗？
<snoop_fy> vic: 因为kmplayer有问题，我才用的smplayer，我用的kde
<houge_langley> Stifler: 有时候我觉得ARM真是太棒了
<vic> snoop_fy: smplayer全屏 根本灭有控制条啊
<dreamysirc> 我单核c2.6Ghz 悲剧啊~~~~~
<vic> snoop_fy: 我也用kde
<dreamysirc> vic: 有
<snoop_fy> void1: 鼠标放到下面来看看
<dreamysirc> vic: kmplayer（kde）（win）这两个都好使
<snoop_fy> vic: 鼠标放到下面来看看
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 我kmplayer打开视频的时候会创建一个单独的窗口出来，不知道啥时候出的这问题
<void1> snoop_fy: 下面？我问的是windows下有没有什么简单点的看温度工具啊
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 你要是觉得intel 4不好就仍给我吧
<Stifler> dreamysirc: - -
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 然后Mplayer每次退出的时候都会crash，报一个segement fault，简单一句话，没有一个没有明显问题的。。
<Stifler> houge_langley: 你在arm上linux?
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 啥意思 看不懂啊 有截图么？
<snoop_fy> void1: 我刚回复错了人。。鲁大师？
<dreamysirc> vic: 你的名字应该用vlc的吧 怎么是mplayer~~~~~~
<Stifler> 撸大师4windows8
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 稍等
<houge_langley> Stifler: 我的android是这样的
 * microcai 我已经在 ARM 上运行起了 Gentoo
<cyr1l> help
 * microcai 谁要和我交流 ARM d ?
<houge_langley> microcai: 这个不难
 * jiero 没有用过arm
<Stifler> houge_langley: 哦，说起android,我倒是在OPhone上做过开发...
<void1> snoop_fy: 这也是一个集成的软件吧
<vic> snoop_fy: 控制条出来了。。把距屏幕像素调一下就可以了。。。不过显示控制条就一闪，
<Stifler> microcai: 厉害
<dreamysirc> microcai: gentoo lunnar bsd的arm 都没啥压力的
<microcai> houge_langley: 我难啊，都没人求救
<houge_langley> Stifler: 哦，没有用过ophone
<vic> dreamysirc: 我的名字和vlc没关系好不
<void1> microcai: 用的arm设备是什么？
<microcai> void1:  TQ2440
<houge_langley> microcai: 呵呵，之前我在iBook G4上安装上Arch和Debian 5.0也挺复杂的。
<microcai> void1:  http://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/05/2-6-38-4-%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8-tq2440-%E8%A1%A5%E4%B8%81/
<dreamysirc> vic: 把混合特效和于xcompmgr的或composite（这么拼么？）都关掉
<houge_langley> microcai: 而且还想办法让它那种无语的显卡跑3D特效
<vic> dreamysirc: 反正我基本不用这个看视频 我才不管特效呢
<dreamysirc> vic: 我的萝莉体看起来i和l大概一样啦  随便啦
<lemonhall> Stifler: 啊。。你来了
<void1> microcai: 这个能像pc一样用吗？
<microcai> void1:  能
<dreamysirc> void1: 编译型的大多能用 有特殊情况~~~~~
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: http://imagebin.org/152305
<Stifler> lemonhall: 来了..
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 虾米是罗莉体？
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 最有爱的字体了~~~~~~~~
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 看到了吗？有的时候就会这样，偶尔会没问题，直接在kmplayer的主窗口播放
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 比少女体字体还有爱~~~~~~
<soiamso> microcai: 运行起来没有区别吧？
<void1> microcai: 搜了一下，和pc完全不是一个东西嘛...
<Stifler> dreamysirc:说说阿...
 * void1 找arm一类主板一类的东西
<microcai> soiamso: 没
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 你的图太大了 考 现在才能看
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 我破机器啊
<vic> snoop_fy: 字体好难看
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 你的mplayer不是好好的么~~~~~
 * adam8157 优盘丢了, 想改用dropbox, 结果还被河蟹了....nnnnd
<yangjia> 问一下大家gentoioo
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 我没发图。。。
<yangjia> gentoo livedvd的stage3在什么地方放着
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 没有 dropbox可以同步
<pityonline> adam8157: 你不有 ssh 啥的吗？
<dreamysirc> yangjia: mirror
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 是么? dl用不了吧?
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, ssh很慢的, 准备买vpn了
<Kandu> adam8157: 最近又好用了
<microcai> adam8157: 我卖你
<Stifler> dreamysirc: dreamysirc 快说说啥字体吧..
<pityonline> adam8157: 只要下载安装文件时翻墙就好了，客户端是没被墙的
<adam8157> microcai: 你还做代理呢?
<dreamysirc> microcai: 萝莉一只多少钱？
<microcai> adam8157: 一年 $0
<adam8157> pityonline: 哦 你也在用?
<adam8157> microcai: ?
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，同步了笔记本和 vps
<microcai> adam8157: 要的话给你 CA 证书 :-D
<yangjia> dreamysirc: 找不到啊 在那个目录里面
<soiamso> adam8157: 国内很多网盘
<soiamso> pityonline: 现在你用什么同步 笔记本跟 vps ?
<dreamysirc> yangjia: releases
<adam8157> microcai: 不是在说vpn么? 什么ca? openvpn用的? 你不用了?
<pityonline> soiamso: dropbox
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 萝莉体~~~~~
<microcai> adam8157:  .. 我用啊。再建一个证书就是了嘛
<soiamso> pityonline: vps装的是 cli 版的 dropbox ?
<adam8157> microcai: 你也是vps?
<microcai> adam8157:  openVPN ... 不用密码，用证书
<microcai> adam8157:  yes
<adam8157> microcai: 你的vps一个月多少钱?
<dreamysirc> microcai: vpn买不起用tor和fg的你伤不起啊~~~~~~
<soiamso> adam8157: 你不是也有吗？
<adam8157> soiamso: 我就是一个虚拟主机而已...
<microcai> dreamysirc:  .... 一天一块多点
<Stifler> dreamysirc: sudo aptitude install ttf-luoliti-*?
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 你知道的 陈老师也知道有网盘的 但是不敢用啊~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> Stifler: nonono~~~~~
<dreamysirc> 直接google 萝莉体。ttf 下载~~~~~~
<Stifler> dreamysirc: i see,THX
<dreamysirc> microcai: 一天一块 你看可以当高级5毛了 贵死了 呵呵~~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ...
<Stifler> ..
<soiamso> microcai: burst ?
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 30块比手机费便宜多了
<yangjia> dreamysirc: 好像没有mirror这个目录
<yangjia> 找了半天都没有
<dreamysirc> yangjia: 察 是镜像啊 大哥~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> yangjia: 例如mirrors.sohu.com
<yangjia> dreamysirc: 嗯 liveDVD就是个环境而已是吧
<soiamso> yangjia: .....
<yangjia> 明白了
<dreamysirc> yangjia: 我没有用过DVD的~~~~~~~
<yangjia> 我还是要从网上下载stage3下来的
<dreamysirc> yangjia: DVD高级货我消费不起
<soiamso> yangjia: 先说说你的CPU
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我晕。怎么可能联DVD都没用过。。
<dreamysirc> yangjia: dvd的应该不用吧
<yangjia> soiamso: i3
<soiamso> dreamysirc: gentoo 也有DVD ？
<pointer> 大家好~
<soiamso> yangjia: 内存？
<yangjia> 嗯 有一个livedvd的
<yangjia> 1G
<yangjia> 虚拟机啦
<soiamso> yangjia: distcc
<MRcon> 今天网络好卡！朋友们能看到我打字不
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 恩~~~~~都是同学帮我刻录dvd 以前动漫迷~~~~~~
<soiamso> yangjia: 当然问实体机
<yangjia> 好吧 我去找镜像
<yangjia> 实体机是8G
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我只看海贼王
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 是的 现在有了貌似
<soiamso> yangjia: 多少钱装的主机？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 孩子 醒醒吧 治愈系的才是王道~~~~~~
<yangjia> soiamso: 没有啦 公司给的笔记本
<yangjia> 就是内存大
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 晕了。。。
<yangjia> 其他都垃圾
<davidshen84> 我有一个sandisk的express card读卡器。原来在ubuntu 10.04下工作正常。但是到了11.04后就不工作了。插上卡后系统没有任何反应。
<snoop_fy> MRcon: 这个就算是电话线都能看到，应该。。
<Stifler> 64位linux好用么？
<soiamso> yangjia: 笔记本都 8G, 搞什么开发的？ C compile 好像用不到
<davidshen84> 我一直是用64bit的
<yangjia> oracle开发 一般都是虚拟机里面
<yangjia> 所以内存整的大
<MRcon> 晕倒。
<dreamysirc> davidshen84: 看看设备能看到么在/dev中
<Stifler> linux32最高支持4G?
<MRcon> yangjia: 我一直都没见到身边有人笔记本8G内存
<pointer> 话说arch现在怎么安装gnome2啊…………
<soiamso> Stifler: 开源程序编译一下就能用，不像闭源的要等公司编译。所以基本都能用
<yangjia> 其实我也觉得浪费
<mikeandmore> Stifler: 好用
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 4g还得看你的bios~~~~~
<davidshen84> dreamysirc: 看哪一个？dmesg里都没有任何消息。。。
<MRcon> yangjia: 我见过6G的。8G太强悍了
<soiamso> yangjia: 同时开 4个虚拟机？
<Stifler> soiamso: 我心动了
<dreamysirc> davidshen84: ls /dev/sd啥的看看~~~~~~
<yangjia> 有一个 ebs的虚拟机一下就要分4G
<dreamysirc> davidshen84: dmesg没有？
<yangjia> 所以就。。。
<MRcon> soiamso: 我3G就能开9个虚拟机了
<soiamso> MRcon: 也只是把槽插满而已
<Stifler> 我机子的短板是内存，才1G
<pointer> MRcon,模拟的什么系统.....
<davidshen84> dreamysirc: 看了，什么都没有
<pointer> 我的笔记本2GB
<dreamysirc> davidshen84: 内核问题~~~~~~
<soiamso> MRcon: 我4G 也只开一个，而且 distcc
<MRcon> pointer: 6个REDHAT
<MaskRay> putchar('\n') 或是 write(STDOUT_FILENO, "\n", 1) 是由 terminal driver 转换成 \r\n 的？那么重定向时又发生了些什么
<davidshen84> dreamysirc: 但是奇怪的是，如果我启动的时候就插上，就可以用。
<pointer> MRcon,.....
<MRcon> pointer: 剩下windows
<soiamso> yangjia: 你用 distcc 编译内核吧？
<pointer> MRcon,.......开那么多……
<dreamysirc> davidshen84: 自己u是啥芯片的在kernel中编译进去就好了
<yangjia> soiamso: 不懂哎  这个是什么东西
<MRcon> pointer: 集群实验
<Stifler> MRcon: 组建局域网环境么?
<yangjia> 求指点
<pointer> MRcon,不卡么=-=
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 差 是rh9吧~~~~~
<davidshen84> 我是ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<soiamso> yangjia: 你不用的话要编译多久？
<MRcon> Stifler: 是阿
<MRcon> pointer: 我一直开着，都开1个月了
<yangjia> soiamso: 还没哟开始呢
<MRcon> dreamysirc: R 5
<yangjia> 现在还在准备环境
<pointer> MRcon,我2GB开1个已经比较卡了=-=
<davidshen84> dreamysirc:不都是把驱动作成module的吗？
<soiamso> yangjia: 你高过 gentoo 没有 ？
<Stifler> 自己编译的内核是不是很快？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 不信是3g 9个rhel5~~~~~~~~
<MRcon> pointer: 宿主的问题
<pointer> gnome3 怎么在上面的那个面板里添加东西啊……
<yangjia> soiamso: 木有 以前都是玩现成的 红帽之类
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不要不信，可以自己去试
<soiamso> Stifler: 加载的模块少了，自然会快一点点，也不会很多
<MRcon> dreamysirc: linux没绝对
<dreamysirc> davidshen84: 你把所有的usb都module了么？
<davidshen84> dreamysirc:我没有自己编译kernel
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 你把机器拿来 我没有那么好的~~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 。。。3G就公司那个
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我自己的笔记本顶多开2个己卡爆炸了
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 这么好~~~~~~~羡慕嫉妒恨呐
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 你啥虚拟机？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 客户机开x不~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 察。你精简内核然后用cb做宿主。装VN
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 全开X
<dreamysirc> MRcon: vm呀
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 内存都不够~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不会
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不信的话你装下cb
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 都跟你说这些和内核没啥太大影响~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我没说影响阿。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 不信你去看看kernel code去~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 你装CB做宿主，然后开虚拟机。。。
<soiamso> yangjia: 一般第一次在虚拟机搞，连硬盘的驱动，fs的驱动都没有搞进去
<dreamysirc> MRcon: vm我玩不起 vbox只能勉强个xp 而且用都会吐血~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我们做个对比，我用cb一样基于ubuntu的。但是用ubuntu10.10做宿主装VM开虚拟机只能开3个就已经极限了
<MRcon> 我用cb开9个还能跟你IRC聊天，
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 我记得rhel的默认配置也不低了 9个~~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 赤裸裸的差距
<soiamso> MRcon: 用Intel 的U 有这样的现象
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 要是rh我还信 rhel 就~~~~~~
<yangjia> soiamso: 这个 。。。。 手边倒是有闲置的电脑 但是没有光驱啊
<MRcon> soiamso: 恩。。
<happyaron> cb是啥？
<soiamso> yangjia: 用光驱干什么？
<pityonline> happyaron: cnbeta 吧？
<MRcon> rhel 企业版5。0
<yangjia> 引导livedvd啊
<pityonline> happyaron: 晕，没看上文……
<yangjia> 那台机器现在是空的
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 一个基于debian或ubuntu的distro 用openbox~~~~~~
<MRcon> happyaron: http://crunchbanglinux.org/start/
<^k^> ⇪ title: CrunchBang Linux - Web Search
<Stifler> CB是啥？
<MRcon> Stifler: http://crunchbanglinux.org/start/
<Stifler> MRcon: THX
<MRcon> 管理员出来了
<MRcon> 原来一直都在关注
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我很难接受vm中开9个默认配置的rhel5在3g内存下能流畅啊~~~~~
<MRcon> 嘿嘿
<happyaron> pityonline: :)
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我还在研究怎么才能到极限
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 我想把机器搞崩溃
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 重口味~~~~~
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 直接用精简安装的debian吧
<soiamso> yangjia: PXE boot ?
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 今天继续装rhel
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 用ubuntu做host实在悲剧
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 看看极限
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 察 复制就行了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 那样就悲剧了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 网络找不到。。
<linsux> ubuntu跟debian相差很多吗
<yangjia> soiamso: 准备USB试试
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 用啥都一样 只要是2.6的kernel 我都很难接受~~~~~~
<MRcon> linsux: ubuntu的通用性比较强。。
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 不会的~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 不会阿
<soiamso> yangjia: 先选好国内的镜像，不然太慢了
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 那你用啥？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: dhcp
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 用debian kfreebsd?
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。有这个想法
<yangjia> soiamso: 我是教育网 有一个厦门大学的速度应该很不错
<linsux> 通用性是啥意思啊，能举个例子吗
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 如果装TTYLINUX可以装100多个虚拟平台。。震惊不／／
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我么？dragonflybsd freebsd gentoo archlinux主要四个 太久了 有情感了~~~~~~
<soiamso> yangjia: 然后就准备好 distcc 不然就漫长了，
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 个rhel5的默认太重了 比ubuntu还重 你知道不？
<yangjia> soiamso: distcc是那个阶段用的
<happyaron> :)
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩。487内存。基本上它都没用上
<dreamysirc> yangjia: xmu
<soiamso> yangjia: 有大量编译活动就开始用了
<happyaron> dreamysirc: rhel5本来就是重量级啊。
<dreamysirc> linsux: 没啥意思
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 估计就256左右把
<linsux> 一般玩过debian类, rhel类，bsd类，应该都算玩遍了吧
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 除非大量活动
<void1> rhel5的图标设计很好看
<void1> 6就变成和gnome一样好难看
<MRcon> linsux: 恩
<MRcon> void1: 用来装X不错
<dreamysirc> happyaron: mrcon说他能在3g的cb下用vm同开9个默认配置的rhel5 你说我震惊不！！！
<vic> 2.6的内核咋了？
<alvin_rxg> bsd 不是 linux...
<soiamso> void1: rhel 也是用在企业内的桌面的，
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 呃
<microcai> soiamso: 不可能吧
<MRcon> happyaron: 看来我得截图来解决他的想法
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 恩 祈求 顺便ps 和 top free都show出来~~~~~
<void1> soiamso: 知道啊，就是奇怪为什么他不自己做artwork了
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 真机的ps ？
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 恩 ps aux
<linsux> bsd比linux更unix
<dreamysirc> linsux: 哦 好厉害啊~~~~~~
<MRcon> dreamysirc: OK..今晚上我传上我blog
<MRcon> dreamysirc: hi.baidu.com/mojge
<soiamso> void1: LSB 的缘故？
<MRcon> myblog
<dreamysirc> MRcon: 怎么都有blog 看来我out了
<linsux> 可是linux比bsd红
<linsux> 厉害吧
<mikeandmore> linsux: bsd失去了公司的支持
<linsux> 不过osx是沿用bsd内核
<mikeandmore> linsux: 企业用了bsd没有技术支持。而linux有redhat,novel.Solaris有Sun
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: solaris现在是甲骨文了~~~~~~
<mikeandmore> linsux: osx用的是mach。不是bsd。上面仅仅是把netbsd的一些东西放到了kernel service里
<linsux> bsd也有bsd/os,也是商业支持
<soiamso> MRcon: 你的blog ?
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: team还是以前的team
<mikeandmore> linsux: 很少，以前有个bsdi，不知道现在还活着么
<linsux> mach是用一个老freebsd内核吧
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: sun已经被sun了好不 那team还敢说是sun的么？
<MRcon> dreamysirc: 恩
<linsux> 当初osx用bsd不用linux，那个linus还笑呢
<MRcon> soiamso: yes
<soiamso> MRcon: 京东运维？
<MRcon> soiamso: NO
<ofan> mac也用不了linux
<MRcon> soiamso: 人家没收我。
<ofan> GPL限制的太多
<linsux> mac可以跑Linux的
<soiamso> MRcon: java 吧 。。
<linsux> GPL是肯定不如BSD的
<MRcon> MRcon: 正在寻找工作中，现在在朋友公司帮忙
<ofan> 那是port过去的程序
<dreamysirc> ofan: 假若是bsd而不是gpl  现在也没啥软件的说~~~~~
 * microcai    GPL 对于贪婪的人，是没有 BSD 友好的~~~~~
<soiamso> linsux 你是说 liscence
<linsux> 对，license
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 人是一样的。不过确实开放性不如从前。更何况solaris内核过于臃肿的接口。。。
<ofan> dreamysirc: 什么没啥软件
<imadper> 要是都是gpl,现在苹果都开源了
<soiamso> linsux 但是 很多 linux 下的软件都是 bsd liscense 的
<microcai> imadper:  JS JS
<linsux> 还有很多Linux下的软件是闭源的呢
<linsux> so what's your point
<dreamysirc> ofan: ……………………
<soiamso> MRcon: 那样你去面试什么？
<mikeandmore> linsux: Apple一直在做自己的平台。改linux就受copyleft限制
<microcai> linsux ...  哪个  linux 软件敢闭源？！
<MRcon> soiamso: 网络工程师。。
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: solaris过于臃肿 但是作为服务器好用 真的
<MRcon> soiamso: 就这类的。。
<mikeandmore> microcai: 很多。主要是专业软件。比如
<lemonhall> MRcon: BUSYBOX。。为何不是LSB
<imadper> linsux: linux只是个平台,开发开源还是闭源软件随开发者的喜好,linux不管
<soiamso> MRcon: 主要看你有没有CCNA
<soiamso> MRcon: ?
<linsux> microcai, 你是故意这样问问的吧
<microcai> mikeandmore: 我怎么听说专业软件都是没有 Linux 版本的
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 只是保守派的意见而已。就我的了解，其tcp实现/接口不给力
<imadper> ccna不够吧,要ccnp
<MRcon> soiamso: 感觉跟我想象的不一样
<linsux> 我就说个你们天天用的闭源软件了
<snoop_fy> mi
<lemonhall> MRcon: 问了你一些啥
<linsux> vmware for linux是开源的吗
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 你找错人了 你在说什么？
<ofan> 用vbox
<MRcon> soiamso: CCNA如果要考的话，给点时间看看书去考没多大问题。
<soiamso> linsux 不能与魔鬼同行就不能活着
<imadper> linsux: 还真没天天用,应该说一直没用过,都用vbox
<mikeandmore> microcai: cadence有的
<linsux> 又避开了啊，哈哈
<MRcon> lemonhall: 没怎么问。都是乱问的一些东西
<linsux> 还有个你们天天用的
<linsux> flash是开源的吗
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: tcp鹾的OS做网络服务器当然鹾了。
<linsux> 也不用的吧
<imadper> linsux: 确实有很多天天用的,但是怎么了?我的驱动就是闭源驱动
<dreamysirc> linsux: 把license搞清楚再说吧
<soiamso> linsux 不是，但是很快就替代掉了， html 5
<MRcon> imadper: 我shit。2000多的工资要CCNP？？？？？？？？
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: solaris做服务器的优势就是有Sun/Oracle这个大的支持
<ofan> flash早该被抛弃了
<imadper> MRcon: 2000多???
<dreamysirc> mikeandmore: 谁说的差？
<linsux> dreamysirc, GPL和BSD license的区别你知道吗？
<imadper> ofan: 对,我的电脑,看flash超卡
<soiamso> MRcon: 有什么福利？
<MRcon> imadper: 如果是这样估计大学生都找不到工作的
<ofan> 如果不是视频网站崛起,flash早死了
<soiamso> MRcon: 刚进去不低了
<MRcon> imadper: 是阿。朋友说的
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 不支持NOPUSH/CORK，没有先进的congestion control
<dreamysirc> linsux: 一般般而已 不要黑我哦~~~~~~~
<imadper> MRcon: 不是确实有很多大学生找不到工作,比如说我
<linsux> dreamysirc, 你说说看区别在哪里？貌似你知道？
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: port_completion也是10才有的。以前那个event接口超级脑残
<MRcon> soiamso: 我shit我去做IDC运维都有2800。。。
<dreamysirc> linsux: 不要黑我 我才想起你是谁
<soiamso> imadper: 也有很多工作招不到人
<cfy> MaskRay: 我写lisp写得崩溃了。。。。。。。。。。。。
<linsux> 我是谁啊
<soiamso> MRcon: 刚进去的工资？
<ofan> cfy: 虚脱了?
<imadper> soiamso: 我还在为找工作发愁,太水了,没人要
<cfy> 又开始了。。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 为什么 lisp ?
<MRcon> imadper: 未必的。。大学生的门槛高
<cfy> ofan: 是啊。。。。。破模块。。。。
<cfy> soiamso: 学习下nb语言。。。。
<lemonhall> CCNP。。。。没实战经验。。光有个证件有用？
<imadper> MRcon: ...真不高
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: BSD的congestion也不给力。现在的congestion只有linux比较给力？
<soiamso> cfy: 直接 haskell
<ofan> cfy: lispworks不花钱能用?
<MRcon> imadper: 是阿
<cfy> ofan: 有个人版。你可以试试
<MRcon> soiamso: 恩
<mikeandmore> dreamysirc: 还有windows的那个，不过windows的congestion control不能调tcp window size，有点小脑残
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你现在什么语言都会了吧~~~~~~呵呵~~~~~天道稠情
<soiamso> lemonhall 有用，因为那个证背不下来，肯定要实战
<imadper> MRcon: 一个月能上8k,在北京,就这俩条件
<imadper> MRcon: 还有就是,工作别太无聊
<cfy> soiamso: haskell库多么？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 怎么可能。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 很多
<mikeandmore> cfy: 很多，但都不会-_-
<linsux> linux的tcp stack也比不上bsd的
<mikeandmore> cfy: haskell各种看不懂-_-
<imadper> cfy: haskell默认就带很多库
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不懂啊不懂。。。。我觉得当个思科的销售代表，顺便成天帮着用户折腾路由器。。考这个估计很轻松
<soiamso> cfy:  非常多，只要你有C文件，ffi 很容易就绑好 C的库
<cfy> imadper: 连正则都没带。。。。。
<mikeandmore> linsux: 听说32 fix了，而且不是tcp stack的问题，是抓包的问题
<cfy> soiamso: 那白说
<imadper> cfy: 确实...和scheme相比还是好一些的
<mikeandmore> linsux: linux的tcp stack比bsd那万年没人碰的应该可维护多了
<MRcon> imadper: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<soiamso> cfy: 我的意思是本来就很多，你想更多的话非常简单
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。
<linsux> tcp还要天天维护的吗
<imadper> cfy: 但是haskell默认有图形库哦~~~
<cfy> soiamso: 我先去把lisp学好
<mikeandmore> linsux: tcp control和fairness是世界级难题，怎么会不动
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp 学多久了？
<soiamso> imadper: 没有吧
<imadper> soiamso: 有,肯定有
<lemonhall> soiamso: 这不是说道最后就是C好一切就好么
<imadper> soiamso: 周四还用了呢
<cfy> dreamysirc: 4.18号开始的
<soiamso> cfy:  lisp 还用学的..... ? 语法比C 还简单
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 不是这么说的吧~~~~~
<cfy> soiamso: 你在搞笑吧。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> 有啥支持api的客户端？上推的
<soiamso> imadper: XP ?
<imadper> soiamso: .....linux呀!!!!!!!
<soiamso> cfy: 你从C 过来的吧
<cfy> soiamso: 是
<imadper> soiamso: import Graphics.HGL
<imadper> soiamso: 明显这个是呀
<lemonhall> 继续去看冰与火。。。。。。。用LISP写普通程序的人是疯子啊
<soiamso> cfy: 如果你从其他语言过来的话，觉得 lisp 比C 简单
<cfy> soiamso: 为啥？
<cfy> lemonhall: ..................................
<MaskRay> cfy: 正则有的……不过文档不清楚
<mikeandmore> soiamso: 我一直希望我会lisp......
<soiamso> imadper: opengl 也算图形库 ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道有。我说内建
<imadper> soiamso: 算呀~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 一直觉得perl的网络模块就这样。
<cfy> MaskRay: 和cl的比较下。。。。。差别巨大。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: “就这样”是贬义还是褒义
<soiamso> cfy: 语法比C 更统一，C 就是记缩写
<cfy> MaskRay: drakma竟然把gb2312当作latin1，然后转换成了utf-8....
<imadper> 用perl的少了,用lisp的更少了....都去python了
<cfy> MaskRay: 就这样就是没有nb到无敌的境界
<soiamso> imadper: 我还以为 tk那类才算
<dreamysirc> imadper: perl少？
<cfy> soiamso: 你有没有学过common lisp?
<imadper> soiamso: 那个不知道有没有...
<MaskRay> 正好在重看 Exploring Expect
<cfy> dreamysirc: 越来越少了。
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我是说,现在学的少了
<imadper> dreamysirc: perl用来写脚本管理系统还是很多的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我到现在，在lisp还不会chdir....
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我们班到现在没有去学perl的,我们班92个人,软件工程专业
<soiamso> MaskRay: haskell 主要弱点是动态加载吧
<dreamysirc> imadper: 大公司很多是用perl来管理的~~~~~~
<linsux> tcp control fairness bsd 的tcp早解决了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我知道,但是现在学perl的确实少了
<soiamso> cfy: lisp的 book 没有写清楚吗？
<linsux> 怎么在Linux上就变难题了
<cfy> soiamso: 写清楚什么？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我到现在还不会用 haskell 实现 imperative programming……
<cfy> imadper: perl确实和unix配合不错。
<ofan> imadper: 你指望国内学生去学...
<soiamso> imadper 你用haskell 写什么项目的
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp好玩么？
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 推荐一款独立游戏 Somyeol2D (二维怪物) （deb包） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330012&p=2315087#p2315087 游戏介绍： Somyeol2D是一款2D的动作游戏，有时候，你还得同时操作多个小怪物。每一关，玩家得让足够数量的怪物达到目的地。同时需要注意的是，怪物种类有很多，不少会区别于普通种类 游戏完成 ...
<mikeandmore> linsux: 一直都是难题。好的general congestion或者on purpose congestion control都能发很TOP的刊物了
<imadper> soiamso: 写老师的作业
<imadper> soiamso: 哈哈~
<cfy> dreamysirc: 听不错的。不过我觉得我去把on lisp刊号，应该能掌握的更好
<mikeandmore> linsux: 和平台压根就没有关系，这问题本身就是复杂
<cfy> dreamysirc: 挺不错的。不过我觉得我去把on lisp刊号，应该能掌握的更好
<MaskRay> 大家都是怎么评价 tcl 的
<imadper> ofan: 国内的学生都去搞java了
<linsux> linux上类似bsd altative queue frame work的应该有的吧，虽然不够完善
<cfy> MaskRay: qt?
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 没有库在线文档的吗？
<dreamysirc> cfy: 敢把爹
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 软工的时侯讲过这东西做测试用的很多
<cfy> soiamso: 人家都不写文档的。。。我靠。。。。
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 就是用 expect？
<soiamso> cfy: 这样。
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 也就是说还是有生命力的？
<cfy> soiamso: 把加载的搞好了。。。就好了。。。。估计让人去看源代码去。。。。
<mikeandmore> linsux: 这快了解不多。看了一下usenix98，很老的东西了，应该有的
<soiamso> cfy: BSD liscense 类 都是这样
<linsux> mikeandmore, linux上的Random Early Drop和class base queue 应该早就有了吧，叫甚么来着？
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 嗯，至少Tellus用它做测试。
<soiamso> cfy: haskell 的文档是这样的 http://haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0-latest/html/libraries/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Haskell Hierarchical Libraries
<MaskRay> bitlbee 怎么弄 jabber（非 gtalk），比如 tcl@tach.tclers.tk
<mikeandmore> li
<mikeandmore> linsux: http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Adv-Routing-HOWTO-8.html 这个？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 2.4 Advanced Routing HOWTO: Using Class Based Queueing for bandwidth management
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。至少有文档。。。
<soiamso> cfy:  lisp 没有的吗？
<cfy> soiamso: 我看到很多都不写的。。。。。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你看得是en的还是cn的文档~~~~~~
<cfy> dreamysirc: 你还想要cn?
<cfy> dreamysirc: en都没有。。。。。
<linsux> 一般class based 队列效果还是不错的
<cfy> 比如编码转换的。。。估计得去看日文的。。。
<soiamso> cfy: haskell 主要是文档非常齐全，甚至语言发展期间所有重大改进都有相关的论文可以参考
<cfy> soiamso: 真好。。。。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 考 en的一般注释很多 但是看不太懂 cn的注释就不说了~~~~~~
<mikeandmore> linsux: 哦，你说的是traffic control吧。我说的是tcp层次的congestion...
<soiamso> cfy: 为什么要看日文？直接用C 库
<cfy> soiamso: ....
<linsux> tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 10:100 sfq quantum 1514b perturb 15
<cfy> soiamso: 我现在直接调用外部iconv了。。。烦了。。。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你连日文都会 雅美爹
<mikeandmore> linsux: 那个不是linux用的是CUBIC么，很新的一个算法了。BSD应该还是new reno吧
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不会。。。。
<MaskRay> tcl 写代码还是有点痛苦的
<soiamso> cfy: haskell 调用 C 库一般都很简单
<MaskRay> 主要是设计到控制结构和各种数据结构时
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么不haskell?
<linsux> 我上次在bsd上就是拥塞窗口增加一个MSS的加法每次往返时间，这样就可以有效避免堵塞，linux上也应该差不多的吧
<soiamso> cfy: http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/wcwidth/0.0.2/doc/html/src/Data-Char-WCWidth.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Data/Char/WCWidth.hs
<soiamso> cfy: 最后一行
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl Ruby Python 的实现都没原始的 expect 强大
<leizhicheng> 大家晚上好～
<cfy> soiamso: 怎么了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<leizhicheng> 小弟新手问大家个问题。。
<linsux> 如果linux现在还是没有限制高端总数未确认的数据包，就是那些运输中端到端的packet，那linux还是没有bsd的成熟了
 * imadper 晚会
<MaskRay> cfy: tcl 在我看来只有 expect……
<cfy> MaskRay: .....
<mikeandmore> linsux: 不是这个东西。congestion是猜要送的多快。同时还要fair
<soiamso> cfy: 调用C库
<leizhicheng> 我电脑里每次打开光驱都要在终端里输入命令。。可不可以创建一下启动器直接打开光驱？
<mikeandmore> linsux: 我感觉你说的是network layer的东西，congestion是transmission layer的。
<soiamso> cfy: 你不会是在lisp 里面 调用 iconv 的cli吧?
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: linsux 你们讨论的都好高端啊。。。。。。。
<leizhicheng> 有没有知道咋解决的？告知道小弟下下。。拜谢～
<MaskRay> 谁知道 puts("") write(STDOUT_FILENO, "\n", 1) 时终端驱动程序到底做了些什么
<lemonhall> soiamso: 应该写个通用的东西，让多线程多进程程序调用CLI的时候简单一些。。。。你说呢
<cfy> soiamso: 没错。。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: iconv 也有一个C 的接口吧
<leizhicheng> 不用在终端敲命令，创建一个启动器弹出光驱。。
<MaskRay> 比如回车，应该会被转换成 \r\n 两个字符，为什么都入时就只有 \n 了
<cfy> soiamso: 不会ffi,直接调用也挺方便
<lemonhall> cfy: 我让一个程序一直HOLD在那里，然后等待输入。。。。。而输入之前用队列缓存每个输入，输出的时候再分发给每个输出
<lemonhall> cfy: 我想的有些复杂了
<pointer> 。。。x没有声音了…………
<soiamso> lemonhall 高级语言都很容易吧
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: ....
<linsux> mikeandmore, 因为现在bsd可以做到的是TCP的滑动窗口用于流量控制和分配，要么窗口的2倍最大段大小双打每往返时间，要么当拥塞窗口超过阈值 ，为拥塞避免，将初始值ssthresh增大，所以第一个慢启动结束后，通常损失堵塞的data.
<cfy> lemonhall: 不明白。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 什么？我是觉得有时候调用CLI是挺好的。。。。我就是怕直接调用CLI，如果是一个高并发的程序，岂不是很悲剧？
<leizhicheng> 有米有不是技术的纯爱好的新手来着？
<lemonhall> cfy: 好吧，当我没说
<leizhicheng> N多不知道是什么东东。。
<lemonhall> leizhicheng: 我是小白~~~~~
<mikeandmore> linsux: 那是tuning的问题了。
<imadper> lemonhall: 我
<leizhicheng> 嗯。。
<soiamso> lemonhall 调用cli 还不如写 script
<imadper> leizhicheng: 我
<mikeandmore> linsux: linux下算法都是不同的，具体什马算法我就没有太了解了，只是知道算法相当好
<imadper> lemonhall: 发错了
<mikeandmore> linsux: 有人测过的。
<linsux> mikeandmore,  塔荷和雷诺这两个检测和反应congestion，你知道的吧
<mikeandmore> linsux: tcp new reno是很老的东西了，问题很多
<mikeandmore> linsux: 嗯
<linsux> mikeandmore, 你觉得哪个好
<mikeandmore> linsux: 都不够aggressive
<mikeandmore> linsux: 要我我肯定用reno
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好吧，一次性任务的话，我觉得调用CLI是个好注意。。。。。我现在只是想让任何CLI都变成一个类似于守护进程一样的东西，等待输入。。。。给我输出
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个google codejam 那个你猜测什么结论?
<soiamso> lemonhall 这个有点难吧，如果不修改代码的话
<soiamso> lemonhall 每次到达的时候，都会再load一次，然后释放一次
<pointer>  啊又有声音了~
<linsux> mikeandmore,  我只能说，都好，都不好
<myke2> 请问gnome如何调节默认cpufreq
<mikeandmore> linsux: 都是很老的东西了。这点是确定的
<lemonhall> soiamso: 恩，应该有办法的。。。我就是想避免每次都LOAD。。。
<leizhicheng> 能在这聊的都有哪样的。。这个我这小白感觉都来错地方了。。没听得懂的了。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我还想问呢，如果是调用所谓的C语言接口，比如libiconv.so这种东西，是不是每调用一次也是要LOAD一次呢？
<soiamso> lemonhall 不会，要看 runtime 如何释放
<MaskRay> myke2: 答案就是 n - (a[i] == i 的数目)
<myke2> MaskRay: 好的, 我明天去问问别人
<lemonhall> soiamso: 有道理，这个要看调用方了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 那看来还是得用调用SO的方式，否则每次都要LOAD
<lemonhall> cfy: 还在？
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯
<soiamso> lemonhall 但是好像是 系统load 了，然后runtime 引用。
<vic> leizhicheng: 这个时候就去干别的去 看不懂就不看呗
<lemonhall> cfy: 你能帮我把刚才我说得这些东西转换成英文的关键字么？我想去搜搜。。但是脑子里一片空白
<myke2> cfy: Linux是否有办法监控进程的启动?
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚
<cfy> lemonhall: 再说一次。我试试
<soiamso> myke2: 什么是进程的启动？
<microcai> myke2:  strace
<GPLfeng> hi
<leizhicheng> 额。。
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍫ 
<lemonhall> cfy: 问题1：有办法让iconv这类的东西一直等在那里，通过管道或者WHATEVER等待我的输入。。。。成为一个守护进程
<leizhicheng> 回去充电去。。
<cfy> leizhicheng: 想干什么？
<MRcon> shit 最近老断网
<microcai> lemonhall 能
<lemonhall> cfy: 问题2：我不清楚C语言调用SO的过程，是否是调用一次都要LOAD一次，还是如果我写一个守护进程，调用的SO文件，会一直等在那里，等程序结束
<myke2> soiamso: 想调节cpufreq
<soiamso> myke2:  cat  "" > "
<MRcon> 。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 有通用的办法么？
<microcai> lemonhall 建议看 《链接、加载》
<cfy> lemonhall: ffi吧
<soiamso> myke2: 示例
<microcai> lemonhall iconv ?
<myke2> soiamso: 你是/proc下
<pointer> 话说…… scheme…… 用哪个解释器比较好啊
<cfy> lemonhall: 专门和别的程序交互的
<microcai> lemonhall 有啊!
<MRcon> ...太高深了。。
<myke2> soiamso: 不是说这种
<lemonhall> cfy: 好，我去搜搜。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 别的语言
<microcai> lemonhall 一个shell脚本就搞定了
<pointer> （。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 额，好吧。。。。我明显不是享用脚本
<soiamso> lemonhall 没有，但是 iconv 一直加载着，主要是调用
<lemonhall> cfy: ffi....lisp???
<myke2> soiamso: gnome会自动调节到ondemand, 我想追踪下是否有相关设置
<microcai> lemonhall 不用脚本也行，那你得用 systemd .....
<MaskRay> microcai: 知道终端驱动程序对 CR NL 处理吗？
<myke2> soiamso: gnome-applets 有个 cpufreq-selector
<soiamso> myke2: 那个小图标 ？
<microcai> happyaron: 你知道 如果知道 PPA 被多少人下载了么？
 * lemonhall 我郁闷。。。应该有通用一些的办法啊。。。比如如果我写一个WEB SERVER，想调用iconv来转换GB2312。。。
<myke2> soiamso: 恩, 就是那个applet, 我目前只知道能手工控制
<myke2> soiamso: cpufreq-applet
<soiamso> myke2: 直接查代码，不用追吧
 * lemonhall 难道只能给WEB SERVER上的脚本语言加一个对libiconv的绑定？？
<myke2> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> lemonhall 基本所有语言都用 libiconv 的绑定
<microcai> lemonhall 你用的 fb ?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 啊，我知道的。。。。我只是举个例子。。。。比如有些程序根本没有LIB化。。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall  libiconv 在 Linux 上是不存在的
<soiamso> lemonhall 也有用 unicode  提供的更 portable 的工具
<microcai> lemonhall glibc 已经包含了
 * lemonhall 你们误解了。。。我只是举例。。。。肯定有一些程序只有CLI，通过管道可以调用，但没有C语言接口的。。。。
<myke2> soiamso: 不知道从哪里看起, 我不清楚是否是这个程序直接设置默认governer的
 * lemonhall 好吧。。。我知道了。。下一步是。。。。把源程序拿过来。。。LIB化。。。。看来也只有这才是正途
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=329891
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim autocmd 问题
<soiamso> myke2:  感觉这个东西是 gnome 的
<soiamso> myke2: 一直都不能记忆你的设置？
<caleb-> MaskRay: keycode != char
<MaskRay> caleb-: ?
<leizhicheng> 有人知道怎么创建一个启动器来弹出光驱么？
<leizhicheng> 不需要在终端里运行命令。。
<myke2> soiamso: 不会记忆
<caleb-> MaskRay: 回車 != \r\n
<leizhicheng> 小弟拜谢～
<myke2> soiamso: 我已知的工具, 如cpufreq-utils, laptop-mode-tools都不是ubuntu默认安装的, 而且目前没有
<soiamso> myke2: 这个东西也不是 applet 决定的吧，开机时候load 的设置在 /etc/default 里面 ？
<MaskRay> caleb-: 是因为有 icrnl，所以把用户输入的 \r 当作 \n；有 onlcr，所以把 puts("") 输出的 \n 当作 \r\n？
<myke2> soiamso: 首先确定不是内核设置
<microcai> MaskRay:  回车== '\r'
<myke2> soiamso: CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
<caleb-> 都可以改的啊
<caleb-> stty
<microcai> soiamso:  CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y
<soiamso> microcai:  ?
<caleb-> microcai: kernel ime 折腾好 了没？
<microcai> soiamso:  CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y 这样才可以不需要stupid applet 就能实现自动降频了
<microcai> caleb-: 没用户，折腾欲望不大
<soiamso> microcai: env 里面设置？
<myke2> microcai: 这样也没用, stupid applet还是会改变设置的
<myke2> soiamso: 内核配置
<MaskRay> caleb-: 如果是输出到终端，就会把 \n 转换成 \r\n；如果是重定向到文件，因为没有终端驱动程序的转换，所以还是 \n
<myke2> soiamso: 他用gentoo当然随便配置
<soiamso> myke2: load 的时候？
<microcai> myke2: 问题是 stupid applet 默认不安装的。这样默认就是处于费电模式。
<myke2> microcai: ubuntu默认是安装状态
<microcai> myke2: 所以有人说 ubuntu 比 windows 费电
<myke2> microcai: 因为gnome开了
<myke2> microcai: gnome-applet里面的
<microcai> myke2:  默认安装没使用。
<caleb-> 不是说 2.6.38 费电么？
<caleb-> regression
<myke2> microcai: 使用的
<soiamso> microcai: 内核在什么地方 load 这个 参数？
<microcai> soiamso:  编译的时候。
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: \n -> \r\n是tty做的吧
<wujie> 各位好
<myke2> soiamso: 不知道ubuntu如何调节governor的
<microcai> MaskRay:  mikeandmore 都别瞎猜了，我看了一下 drivers/tty/vt.c 里的代码，是。
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 应该是终端的 onlcr 标志
<soiamso> microcai: 非编译的时候呢，例如 用 grub 传递 内核参数 ？
<microcai> soiamso:  yes
<mikeandmore> microcai: -w-
<wujie> kubuntu11.04有人用没
<myke2> soiamso: grub能传递CONFIG_*的内核参数?
<soiamso> microcai: 也有文档可以设置吧，想问 ubuntu 下 这个文档的位置
<MaskRay> microcai: 求文件名及行号
<microcai> MaskRay: 自己 grep 去
<microcai> MaskRay:  内核版本不一样，行号不一样。
<microcai> MaskRay: 文件名我已经列出了
<soiamso> microcai: boot 下的 config 文档？
<microcai> MaskRay: 函数是  do_tty_write
<MaskRay> microcai: 应该不会，我刚才找的就是：Copyright (C) 1991, 1992  Linus Torvalds
<MaskRay> microcai: 这些东西一般不大会改动吧
<microcai> soiamso: 传的参数不是 CONFIG*
<microcai> MaskRay: 我就改了
<MaskRay> microcai: 而且假如我们都用 git 的，那么相同的可能性非常大
<microcai> MaskRay: 所以我这边的行数就不一样了
<mikeandmore> microcai: MaskRay 你们在干什马@.@
<microcai> MaskRay: 哦，对诶，你也打了我的补丁
<myke2> soiamso: 那个改了没用吧, 那个只是在内核旁边放的编译内核的参数
<soiamso> myke2: 对阿我也明白，
<myke2> soiamso: 发现ubuntu比较复杂
<microcai> soiamso:  inux/Documentation/cpu-freq.txt
<microcai> soiamso:  linux/Documentation/cpu-freq.txt
<happyaron> microcai: 付钱你就知道了
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: microcai 是给 tty 写补丁的……问他没错
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 写啥？不是有tty的raw mode么
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 看看tcattr什马的
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 我现在猜测就是默认启用的 icrnl 和 onlcr 起的作用，但是还不知道 expect 的处理方式
<soiamso> myke2: 监控所有程序的读写
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: @.@好吧。确定你试过了raw mode就好
<microcai> MaskRay:  ? expect 的处理方式？？？？
<microcai> MaskRay: 简单啊，expect 给里面的程序 /dev/pts/? 的啊！
<microcai> MaskRay:  你想多了吧 ......
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 对 vim 失去信心了，问下 emacs 的事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330023&p=2315188#p2315188 vim script 没有加载卸载动态库的机制，只有个调用一段脚本的功能，只能算是过场式，没法做可复用库。autoload 非常气人，我自己写了个脚本，模拟了个动态库机制，还算比较好用。 vim script 似乎无法指定想要操作的对象 ...
<MaskRay> microcai: 如果仅仅是 icrnl，把用户输入的 \r 变成 \n，但是这样不就没法定位到行首了吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 你到底想问什么？
<microcai> MaskRay: 程序一般都是输出的  \n
<myke2> soiamso: 刚才我一不小心dpkg-reconfigure -a
<microcai> MaskRay:  \r 严格上没有这样的输入。 是 tty_keyborad.c 把 keycode = KEY_ENTER 解释成  \r\n
<caleb-> myke2: 不会怎样啊
<MaskRay> microcai: kernel 的那些 .c 没法看……无从着手……如果 KEY_ENTER 解释成 \r\n 了，那么应用程序为什么只得到 \n
<myke2> caleb-: 会浪费时间
<myke2> caleb-: 增加机器温度
<caleb-> 人类比电脑更浪费能源
<caleb-> 通通冬眠玩网游吧
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ... 因为就只在输入缓冲区加了  \n
<myke2> soiamso: 看来我搞错了
<caleb-> 玩网游救地球
<microcai> MaskRay: 看 tty_keyborad.c  里，有 put_char（）
<myke2> soiamso: ubuntu有个叫做ondemand的启动脚本
<blueghost> opera 好慢啊
<jiero> ...
<soiamso> myke2: etc 里面？
<jiero> opera我好像装了
<jiero> 但是好久不用了～
<myke2> soiamso: /etc/init.d
<microcai> MaskRay: 是字节动用 tty 的光标指针扫到下一行，然后 put_char('\n')l
<blueghost> opera 好像没以前号称那么快了
<myke2> caleb-: ubuntu的启动脚本如何配置?
<MaskRay> microcai: /usr/src/linux/drive/tty/vt/keyboard.c ?
<microcai> MaskRay:  yes
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么把linux src扔/usr/src下的
<myke2> microcai: 看来systemd是明智的
 * microcai 囧，一个高中生要学我做内核了，糟糕，比我提前4年学会了内核开发，我本来已经找不到工作了，现在更找不到了，诶，后生可畏啊！
<MaskRay> microcai: 那么 icrnl onlcr 这些标志是干什么的
<MaskRay> myke2: symlink
<microcai> MaskRay:  。。。 。。 自己看代码。我已经很久没看了，生疏了. .....
<microcai> myke2:  systemd 当然明智了。别忘记 lennart 可是个非常喜欢斗嘴的，如果 systemd 不行，他怎么斗嘴啊 ？！
<microcai> myke2:  lennart 一个人发的邮件占  systemd-devel 邮件列表邮件总数的 》 40%
<microcai> myke2: 非常多嘴的一个人
<caleb-> myke2: 我使用 ubuntu 全部时间加起来可能不到 1 hour
<caleb-> systemd--
<caleb-> RH 总是力保奇怪的产品
<myke2> caleb-: 现在ubuntu是upstart?
<microcai> caleb-:  myke2 我觉得是 can* . 力保奇怪的东西，比如 upstart 和 baz*
<caleb-> baz* 是啥？
 * caleb- 讨厌 bzr
<mikeandmore> microcai: 求教做内核。
 * caleb- 喜欢 git
<MaskRay> emacs 24 的 bzr 仓库访问很慢……
<microcai> mikeandmore: 求救出国
<myke2> microcai: 用upstart代替sysv, 的确......
<microcai> caleb-: 哦，原来叫 bzr 啊。 bzr 这种垃圾。
<mikeandmore> microcai: 会内核+毕业就能啊
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我内核懂的不多的。
<NoIE> 各位好，
<microcai> mikeandmore:  问题是我没毕业
<mikeandmore> microcai: 想办法
<NoIE> 我想把我的HD6850显卡卖掉，能卖多少钱？
<microcai> mikeandmore: 你帮我想想吧~~~~`
<mikeandmore> microcai: 60分不难吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得linux内核里面有些代码很奇怪
<soiamso> myke2: 还以为在 etc / default 里面
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次我看的时候
<microcai> mikeandmore: 你意大利语 60 分了？
<myke2> soiamso: 我reboot看看
<mikeandmore> microcai: ......
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个地方存很多算法数据结构什么的
<MaskRay> myke2: 。。。
<microcai> NoIE: 你不是刚买的么？怎么，后悔啦？
<Pip> 谁去意大利 ？
<NoIE> 我想把我的HD6850显卡卖掉，能卖多少钱？
<microcai> NoIE: 前天我就叫你不要买。不要买。你非要去买
<NoIE> microcai: 前天？
<microcai> NoIE: 昨天？
<caleb-> NoIE: 为毛要卖？
<soiamso> NoIE: 你用来打游戏的？
<NoIE> caleb-: 不能用，不能在 ubuntu 下用。
<NoIE> soiamso: 恩。
<microcai> caleb-: 前天不听我劝告，去买了 ATI , 然后今天说要卖
<microcai> caleb-: 当时还信誓旦旦的说， ATI 变原来越好了嘛
 * caleb- is nvidia 党人
<microcai> caleb-:  NoIE 是 ATI  党人
<NoIE> microcai: 是我错了。。。
<myke2> soiamso: 那个ondemand的脚本根本不给配置的
<NoIE> microcai: 不是，我一直用的是nvidia。
<myke2> soiamso: 是你说的那种方法
<myke2> soiamso: echo "" > "
<microcai> NoIE: 要不要翻聊天记录给你看啊,j  就是你说的要去买 ATI
<soiamso> myke2: ubuntu 默认就是 ondemand 的 , 你想改成怎样的？
<microcai> soiamso:  ubuntu 默认是 porformence
<microcai> soiamso:  ubuntu 默认是 performence
<microcai> soiamso: 默认是费电模式
<soiamso> microcai: 然后 按照run level 设置吧
<soiamso> microcai: 内核应该是 performance
<microcai> soiamso: 改一下内核，编译一下，让默认是 ondemand
<soiamso> microcai: 也就是开机的前 60秒左右 是 performance
<soiamso> microcai: 怪不得 那个applet 开机的时候是 最高频率的
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个怎么做到
<myke2> soiamso: 主要不是一个/etc/ondemand.conf然后GOVERNOR = ondemand的形式
<myke2> soiamso: 然后source /etc/ondemand.conf
<soiamso> MaskRay:  /etc/init.d/ondemand 写的
<myke2> soiamso: 是直接echo "" > ""
<MaskRay> soiamso: 什么发行版？
<soiamso> MaskRay: ubuntu 10.04
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.38.y.git;a=blob;f=lib/sort.c;h=926d00429ed23901c288bc7b620a616ae90c2eff;hb=HEAD
<^k^> ⇪ title: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.38.y.git/blob - lib/sort.c
<myke2> MaskRay: lib/sort.c
<myke2> MaskRay: binary-heap都用swap
<soiamso> myke2: 想记忆住也很简单，写个daemon , inotify 监控 sys, 记忆在 /var 下，开机的时候读 /var 下的参数 ？
<NoIE> microcai: 我翻到聊天记录了。
<myke2> soiamso: 自己写......
<soiamso> myke2: hp 笔记本亮度我也这么高过
<NoIE> 我说“睡了，不聊了”。。。“明天去中关村”。。。
<NoIE> microcai: 所以，你说的我都没看到。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个确实低效了些
<NoIE> 我想拿我的显卡换一块GTX460，合适吗？
<microcai> NoIE:  合适
<XwinX> NoIE: 买 ati 显卡,悲剧了吧
<microcai> NoIE: 我的GT 215 就是用  G8400 换的
<NoIE> 悲剧了，当时如果我晚睡10分钟的话，我就不会买a卡了。
<Kandu> soiamso: 編譯內核來定默認 governor不是很好。直接將 performance|ondemand 寫 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[0-9]+/cpufreq
<snoop_fy> NoIE: ATI的卡怎么了？
<NoIE> snoop_fy: 您要吗？
<XwinX> NoIE: 你买独立显示做啥啊?
<wujie> ATI不太爽
<NoIE> XwinX: game。
<microcai> NoIE: 少来，好几个月前你打算买显卡的时候我已经叫你别考虑 ATI 的了
<XwinX> NoIE: win 下的游戏
<wujie> ä¹°NVIDIA GT550M
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 我的是5750。。。
<soiamso> Kandu: 问题是 ubuntu 那个脚本没有反馈机制，所有机器都60秒，我进桌面都不用30秒
<NoIE> microcai: ？？？不会吧？我是最近才有闲钱的。
 * NoIE 而且，您的记忆怎么比柯南的还好？
<microcai> NoIE: 反正你每次说要买显卡，我都叫你别买 ATI 的
<myke2> soiamso: 被我一改, 变成Performance了, 不知道為什麼
<NoIE> microcai: 我错了。。。
<microcai> NoIE: 退货吧
<microcai> NoIE: 就一天罢了。
<NoIE> microcai: 好的
<XwinX> ATI 的官方驱动太垃圾了
<microcai> NoIE:  你说显卡不能用。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 擦 ~~~~~~ 这样也可以~~~~~~~
<NoIE> microcai: 好的。
<microcai> dreamysirc: 可以。我就干过，
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我是说“反正你每次说要买显卡，我都叫你别买 ATI 的”~~~~~
<myke2> soiamso: ubuntu真奇怪啊
<Kandu> soiamso: 不懂 ubuntu。不過你不能禁用它然後自己寫下 initab?
<blueghost> 怎么 我启动 需要 管理权限 的程序， 使用的是 gksu 而不是 gksudo 啊。 要怎么改啊
<microcai> dreamysirc: 买硬件前我说，我的系统不一样的，能用不？ 他们赶紧说，能能能~~~ 我说，不能用我要退货，他们说，好好好。 然后第二天我去退货去了。
<blueghost> 输入密码后，总提示 错误
<blueghost> 谁知道哇
<NoIE> microcai: 收到。
<Kandu> soiamso: 呃，忘了 ubuntu 是用 upstart 了。剛剛我胡說了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我也一样~~~~~~
<XwinX> blueghost: 系统,权授于
<blueghost> XwinX:) 详细点
<blueghost> XwinX:) 我是超级小白
<myke2> soiamso: 好奇怪啊, 帮我看看
<XwinX> blueghost: 系统->首选项->权限授于
<XwinX> blueghost: 好像是这个
<microcai> Kandu: 傻了吧？ 为何说 upstart 恶心呢? 因为不用 inittab
<soiamso> myke2: 看什么？
<myke2> soiamso: http://pastebin.com/fKt2hdzq
 * Kandu 傻了。所以非常怕用 ubuntu
<XwinX> blueghost: 你怎么成超级小白了?N年前就看到你在这晃悠了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 通用的脚本就这样……
 * MaskRay 所以不用发行版的那些脚本了
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 我搞错了
<myke2> MaskRay: 不能不是swap
<blueghost> XwinX:) n 年了，还是超级小白
<soiamso> myke2: 如果你直接 echo 有反应吗？
<myke2> soiamso: 不清楚, 可能我太急了, 我发现当中有个sleep 60
<MaskRay> myke2: 不需要传一个 swap 函数吧，只要 memcpy 就行了
<soiamso> myke2: 对啊，等1分钟
<blueghost> XwinX:) 用户和组？？
<myke2> soiamso: 等会儿我再试试
<XwinX> blueghost: 不是
<myke2> soiamso: 我刚才手动调节到performance
<XwinX> blueghost: 好像就叫权限什么的
<myke2> soiamso: 然后root下# /etc/init/ondemand start
<XwinX> blueghost: 我这里没gnome
<XwinX> 没法看
<soiamso> myke2: 开机默认 performance
<blueghost> 密码和加密密钥？？？
<XwinX> blueghost: 不是
<myke2> soiamso: 过了一分钟左右, 就powersave了
<myke2> soiamso: 不是, 我刚才发现performance之后换成powersave了
<myke2> soiamso: 所以要重新设置下
<soiamso> microcai: 这几十秒有这么耗电吗？
<Kandu> soiamso: 路徑漏了點，後面還跟 /scaling_governor
<microcai> soiamso:  ... ... 应该没有
<Kandu> soiamso: 所以也無所謂了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得bubble_up和*_down都要开一个临时变量记录a[i]的
<blueghost> XwinX:) 没有你说的啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 可变长数组也许可以
<myke2> MaskRay: 其实如果C支持一点泛型编程就好了.
<XwinX> blueghost: 你的gnome几啊
<blueghost> 2
<XwinX> blueghost: 那应该是在那里的啊
<soiamso> myke2: gobject ?
<XwinX> blueghost: 你一个个点开看吧
<blueghost> 等
<myke2> soiamso: 有效的
<myke2> soiamso: 这里sleep 60难道是为了感官上加快启动速度?
<soiamso> myke2: 开机是全速的
<blueghost> XwinX:) http://imagebin.org/152318 哪个
<myke2> soiamso: 我以前一直都是直接开机就ondemand的
<myke2> happyaron: 10.04如何得到新内核?
<NoIE> myke2: ppa
<myke2> NoIE: 我就想知道ppa地址
<NoIE> myke2: 搜索。
<XwinX> blueghost: 一个也不是
<blueghost> XwinX:) 那该咋办。 google 不到
<myke2> NoIE: ppa和个人有关, 我记得aron似乎有一个
<XwinX> blueghost: 那个启动应用程序 是做啥的?
<blueghost> XwinX:) 是 autostart
<XwinX> 哦
<myke2> NoIE: 果然是aron的
<XwinX> blueghost: 这里没有
<XwinX> blueghost: 可能ubuntu把他删了
<mikeandmore> wd
<mikeandmore> 囧，错了-_-
 * mikeandmore 总算弄到了8900行。。。
<blueghost> XwinX:) 那咋办， google 不到， 我再去 google 看看
<XwinX> 嗯
<myke2> NoIE: 是happyaron的
<blueghost> XwinX:) 找不到
<zhangkaixuan> CentOS 6 有望 5 月发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/centos-6/
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 下用于硬盘分区的发行版 Parted Magic 6.1 发布  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/parted-magic-6-1/
<zhangkaixuan> bti: 让全世界知道你在折腾神马  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/bti/
<MaskRay> myke2: 你命名为 bubble_up/down 的？
<myke2> MaskRay: heap_up/down()
<myke2> MaskRay: http apache上面那个源代码名字叫bubble_up, down那个单词特别长
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是*colate_down
<XwinX> blueghost: 那用 gconf-editor
<XwinX> blueghost: 搜索su
<blueghost> XwinX:) 啊， 我还忘了这个
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是跟着那个学binary heap for priority queue
<caleb-> myke2: 泛型编程是啥？
<blueghost> XwinX:) 找到了，又咋办
<XwinX> blueghost: 改成 sudo 啊
<blueghost> 没啊
<blueghost> XwinX:) 不好意思， 看到了
<XwinX> .
<cfy> MaskRay: soiamso: 貌似lisp已经脱离系统了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: soiamso: 我都不知如何handle signal....
<blueghost> XwinX:) 我眼大 望过格
<XwinX> 呵呵
<soiamso> cfy: 这样。。。。
<blueghost> XwinX:) 谢了
<XwinX> 不客气
<cfy> soiamso: MaskRay: 处理信号的 SB-UNIX，还说是内部使用的。。。。
<wujie> KUBUNTU不错阿
<wujie> http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d350d1e553ec67405d66/2000
<szsloss> wujie: 这个是什么主题啊
<wujie> kubuntu11.04
<XwinX> kde 只有桌面好看,应用程序太难看了
<jiero> png也会被淘汰吧。还没真正流行呢。
<wujie> 不难阿
<wujie> KUBUNTU和ubuntu一样的命令
<jiero> 以后就是jpeg+html/svg了。。。
<jiero> 用png没什么意义。
<caleb-> png 是 lossless 主流啊
<vic> kde的应用程序咋难看了？
<XwinX> vic: ä¹±
<caleb-> 啥 jpeg + html/svg?
<jiero> 不需要lossless
<vic> XwinX: 怎么乱？举个例子
<caleb-> jpeg 品质太糟
<XwinX> vic: 比如 dolphin
 * alvin_rxg 表示很多时候需要 lossless 的飘过
<XwinX> vic: 那个面板乱啊
<wujie> 哪个？
<jiero> jpeg品质不差，如果95%以上。
<XwinX> jiero: 透明怎么办?
<jiero> XwinX:  SVG
<happyaron> jiero: 95%的话好像体积也不差了。。。
<XwinX> jiero: 复杂图形,svg不好
<caleb-> 都 95% 了还用 lossy 做毛
<XwinX> jiero: 而且费cpu
<wujie> jpg转svg显得很大
<jiero> 95%的比png小得多。
<caleb-> lossless 王道
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> svg普及率太低
<caleb-> 收图当收 lossless
<wujie> 其实jpg才是主流，小
<caleb-> jpg 神马的太伤眼
<jiero> 我一直保持好几张svg壁纸
<wujie> jpg很主流阿
<alvin_rxg> 个人认为单调颜色 png 好
<XwinX> 用jpg做图标吗?
<jiero> 。。。
<wujie> 我想用动态壁纸
<XwinX> 都是方块图标?
<jiero> 有说吗
<wujie> PNG做图标
<jiero> svg做图标
<jiero> 。。。
<mjjboy> 周末～周报～烦
<wujie> png好些，容易找
<XwinX> svg 弄出来照片效果?
<jiero> svg就一个就行了
<XwinX> 大死的
<jiero> svg的图片效果就是镶入jpeg
<jiero> 当壳
<wujie> 我现在鄙视马化腾
<ofan> svg就一文本格式
<XwinX> jiero: 那又成方块了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 为啥？
<XwinX> 没透明啊
<ofan> xml的,很bt
<jiero> 怎么没透明？
<XwinX> jpg可以透明吗?
<NoIE> jpg是56K时代的主流。
<wujie> 其实用个KDEQQ爽阿
<caleb-> jpg是56K时代的主流。
<jiero> 什么部分透明啊。。。
<jiero> 是你决定的。。。
<vic> XwinX: 还真没发现乱。。。
<XwinX> vic: 他界面上这么框框,还不乱
<caleb-> png 透明支持比较好
<jiero> 知道。
<jiero> svg也可以。
<XwinX> jiero: jpg有alpha 通道?
<vic> XwinX: 可以关掉的好不？
<XwinX> vic: 知道,还是乱
<jiero> PNG 也没有alpha通道
<vic> XwinX: 没发现。。我觉的很好
<caleb-> jiero: ...
<caleb-> jiero: 你生活在另一个位面？
<XwinX> vic: 呵呵
<XwinX> vic: 可能我看得太多,恶心了
<XwinX> jiero: png怎么没有alpha通道了?
<jiero> lol
<vic> XwinX: 我就开一个位置。。。。方便我着东西就好了。。。
<jiero> wikipedia 上写着有啊。。。我学的时候树上写没有的。。。
<XwinX> vic: 反正看着就不爽
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 书上。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 是 IE6 支持不良
<caleb-> jiero: 和 png 没关系
<vic> XwinX: 我发现一个问题，功能少了，说功能少垃圾，功能多了，说拥挤还是垃圾。。。。毕竟没有完美啊
<blueghost> ./configure && make && make install 酱紫 的方式 编译的， 如果 includepath 错误的话，应该改哪个 文件， 或者 make 用什么参数
<caleb-> jiero: 即使是 IE6 也可以支持部份 png 透明的
<blueghost> ./configure && make && make install 酱紫 的方式 编译的， 如果 includepath 错误的话，应该改哪个 文件， 或者 make 用什么参数
<caleb-> jiero: 只是 IE6 没有支持完整
<jiero> caleb-: 透明和alpha通道不是一个。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 把那垃圾书烧了
<XwinX> vic: 把功能隐藏起来,不要都把出来
<jiero> caleb-: transparent 和 alpha channel 是分列的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 很贵的，$80
<Stifler> ...
<vic> XwinX: 所以那个面板都是可以关掉的 。。。。
<XwinX> vic: 还是不爽
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 想起来我要问一个
<XwinX> jiero: 那 transparent 是怎么实现的?
<vic> XwinX: 那哪个你觉的爽了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 黑书P27 蚂蚁的递归访问
<jiero> XwinX: 我根本没了解。GIMP中是添加alpha channel就是transparent了～
<jiero> xD
<XwinX> vic: nautilus-elementary 这个不错,可惜不开发了
<caleb-> png 一直支持 alpha channel 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下, 是否做过
<vic> XwinX: 我觉得你适合用bash，这个简单，没有乱
<XwinX> vic: bash 我一直在用
<XwinX> vic: 而且 kde4 还有一大很恶心
<XwinX> vic: 几乎所有东西都是在一个进程里
<XwinX> vic: 想调试真的累啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<vic> kde4d？
<myke2> MaskRay: 是否会?
<XwinX> 我是kde4黑
<XwinX> vic: 现在还是gnome3黑
<MaskRay> myke2: 手边没书
<Stifler> 我是X黑
<caleb-> XwinX: kde4 不是喜欢搞 dbus 么？
<caleb-> XwinX: 为啥都在一个进程？
<caleb-> 记得 kde4 还在 dbus 上又搞了个 message daemon
<linsux> GUI真黑
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<XwinX> caleb-: 桌面,主菜单,任务栏,面板, 面板上的所有东西
<XwinX> caleb-: 都他妈的在一个进程里
<vic> XwinX: 人家就那么设计的。。。。plasma
<myke2> MaskRay: http://acm.nudt.edu.cn/showproblem?proid=1377
<XwinX> vic: 一个崩溃,整个桌面没了
<linsux> 进程英语怎么说
<mza_> XwinX: 啥东东？
<XwinX> mza_: kde4
<mza_> linsux: process
<myke2> linsux: For Windows:
<myke2> linsux:  ExitProcess()
<myke2> linsux:   CreateProcessEx()
<myke2> linsux: NtCreateProcess()
<caleb-> kde 还搞了个 kded <- 叠床架屋
<mza_> XwinX: 太狠了……
<XwinX> myke2: 就 windows 多事,搞这么多东西出来
<caleb-> kde3 很不错, kde4 很恶搞
<caleb-> 完全不像同一批人写的
<XwinX> caleb-: gnome3也是
<mza_> 还是openbox好啊
<caleb-> gtk3 还有不少问题
<myke2> XwinX: 我记得昨天此人非常喜欢windows, 所以应该告诉他一些windows的东西
<XwinX> myke2: 呵呵
<microcai> ...
<linsux> 大概是因为xserver崩溃了，所有x软件都完了
<mza_> caleb-: 这个估计是设计的问题
<caleb-> 我之前 patch 了 leafpad 有个问题一直搞不定, 结果升级 gtk 3.1.4 就好了 orz
<XwinX> myke2: 为啥 windows创建进程N慢
<myke2> XwinX: 而且在狂喷linux
<microcai> 那还要不要告诉他 NtRtlXXX ?
<caleb-> 表示 gtk 3.1.4 和 旧的 gtk3 行为不同
<myke2> microcai: 一直告诉他到EPROCESS
<Stifler> ...
<caleb-> 之前 patch leafpad 有个问题一直搞不定, 结果升级 gtk 3.1.4 就好了 <- leafpad 都不用 rebuild, gtk3 升级就行
<XwinX> caleb-: leafpad什么问题?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有没有用haskell写过程序？除了题目之类的。
<caleb-> XwinX: 改用 gtk3 的问题, gtk2 没事
<mza_> 话说我机器上还没有x的编辑器了
<myke2> mza_: 牛
<mza_> 不对，有gvim……
<microcai> myke2:  XwinX 因为  NtCreateProcess 慢啊！
<XwinX> caleb-: 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<cfy> soiamso: MaskRay: common lisp 的库比起haskell,ocaml 来说更加real world, 这三门语言感觉haskell的
<cfy> 库最虚幻了
<linsux> nedit不错
<XwinX> microcai: 为啥 NtCreateProcess 会慢,他到底在里面搞什么鬼
<cfy> soiamso: MaskRay: 这样说。cl的库算好的？。。。。。
<microcai> XwinX:  NtCreateProcess 在干嘛？ 在从头创建一个 process . 而不是 fork 一个。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, ctsc选出来的5个人来自哪些省?
<microcai> XwinX:  所以慢。 CreateProcess() = NtCreateProcess + NtCreateRemoteThread()
<XwinX> microcai: 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 四个人，其中一个是 Cocular
<MaskRay> cfy: 几乎没有
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得ctsc选的是5个吧, 还有一个是面试淘汰的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 六个
<cfy> MaskRay: 那就是有咯？感觉咋样。我感觉cl太不real world了。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ..
<myke2> MaskRay: 那里面有没有特别聪明的人?
<cfy> myke2: 不要这么问
<cfy> MaskRay: 那里面有没有类似高德纳的人？
<MaskRay> cfy: myke2: 显然有的
<caleb-> 神哪能到处都有？
<cfy> MaskRay: 真的假的？我一直以为高德纳是神的存在。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 很稀有的。那么说，再过几年。中国就nb了。。。
<myke2> cfy: 显然未必
<cfy> myke2: 未必？
<caleb-> 中国还是有些神的
<caleb-> 钱学森之类的
<myke2> cfy: Donald Knuth 生在我土, 也许就什么成就都没
<caleb-> 可能就被嗡嗡嗡了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得perl的语法算简单了。。。
<Stifler> 高德纳是谁？
<cfy> MaskRay: perl的库算是非常好用了。。。
<cfy> caleb-: myke2： 我用哭了。。。。cl也算real world啊。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 规则太多了……
<XwinX> Stifler:一个数学老师
<cfy> happyaron: 我错了。。。用cl代替perl还有很长的路要走。。。（我指我）
<vic> 中国队的优异成绩向全世界表明：中国青少年一代有志于掌握高科技，有能力攀登科技高峰。社会主义祖国重视青少年的全面发展与科学素养的提高。中华民族有志气有能力自立于世界民族之林。
<caleb-> Stifler: 数学之神
<caleb-> 中国孩子就是会考试
<vic> 我吐了
<myke2> 实在受不了ppa的速度
<caleb-> 考试水平世界第一
<afddd> 怎么把conky+到 awesome 里面啊
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<lifeng> caleb-: knuth那点数学怎么能算数学之神
<happyaron> myke2: 忍
<myke2> happyaron: 不行了, 现在是0 Bytes
<myke2> happyaron: 0 Byte/s
<NoIE> 我正在使用 ubuntu 11.04 的修复功能修复系统，我想给这块显卡最后一个机会。
<myke2> happyaron: 已经近半小时这样了
<Stifler> 提起数学我就心痛阿
<Stifler> 4核的U＋210的卡要多大内存才合适？
<afddd> 怎么把conky+到 awesome 里面啊 是initrc吗？好像没有用
<caleb-> Stifler: 谁出钱？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 要知道上次我告诉的那个 什么 长为n的m进制数 前k位 >= 前k位 (k = 1, 2, ..., n-1) 的题的做法吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 要的
<myke2> MaskRay: 设为a[1]a[2]...a[n]
<myke2> MaskRay: 下面一步我觉得是天才的想法
<myke2> MaskRay: 把他写在一个换上面, a[1]a[2]...a[n], 就是原来是排列, 变成环排列了
<myke2> MaskRay: 按照逆时针写好吧, 为方便描述起见
<soiamso> Stifler: 现在内存便宜，尽量多买吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果这个图形旋转某个小于360的角度自我重合的话, 这个数不满足
<caleb-> 搞个内存硬盘吧
<caleb-> 有电池的那种
<Stifler> caleb-: 直接从其他机子拆
<myke2> MaskRay: 否则, 必须旋转360才能重合的写法中, 每一个圆排列对应唯一一个满足要求的(旋转过程中只有1个满足)
<zhangkaixuan> 注意 注意 闷骚的兄弟们注意
<zhangkaixuan> 非常风骚的休闲小游戏，值得一玩 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/somyeol2d/
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 你很好。
<zhangkaixuan> 给大家推荐一款非常风骚的休闲小游戏，值得一玩 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/somyeol2d/
<MaskRay> myke2: "如果这个图形旋转某个小于360的角度自我重合的话, 这个数不满足"?
<lolicon> 今天又OI了？ 。。
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 嘿嘿 为兄弟们服务
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为这样的排列是某个周期出现的
<myke2> MaskRay: 从圆上任何一个数逆时针展开出来的排列必定诸如abcdefgabcdefgabcdefg这种, 有周期的
<caleb-> zhangkaixuan: 看起来像 lemmings clone
<caleb-> pingus < free lemmings clone
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 还不一定, 我想简单了
<myke2> MaskRay: 他只告诉我写成圆排列, 然后对两种情况讨论
<zhangkaixuan> caleb- 画面 兄弟注意画面
<myke2> lolicon: no
<MaskRay> myke2: 谁出的？
<zhangkaixuan> caleb- 多有喜感的造型啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 数学题.
<lolicon> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 本来他们要我写个代码搜索下解数
<myke2> lolicon: 对了, 给你个答复
<myke2> lolicon: http://www.csie.ntnu.edu.tw/~u91029/Palindrome.html
<ofan> http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/
<myke2> MaskRay: 一般性把环打开成链是正常想法, 反过来的, 如果编的好点, 搞个dp的题目, 就难了吧?
<MaskRay> myke2: 好想法
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有一个差不多想法的东西
<myke2> MaskRay: 用oi的话描述的话, 就是
 * happyaron is building natty chroot.
<myke2> MaskRay: 1..n的n个数的排列(可以相同, 共n^n个), 依次插入一个hash函数为h[x] = x的hash表, y = x + 1的线性探查解决冲突, 如果要解决n的冲突, hash就报废了, 问有几个排列保证hash表不报废的.
<happyaron> myke2: 找个代理
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是不允许线性探查中mod n的处理
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ./configure && make && make install 酱紫 的方式 编译的， 如果 includepath 错误的话，应该改哪个 文件， 或者 make 用什么参数
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) make -I/usr/include 酱紫不起作用
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: configure 参数
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，具体点
<blueghost> ./configure -I/usr/include 酱紫？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost:  configure --help
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个想法相对"自然"些, 就是关键词域里面增加一个n + 1, 然后用普通的线性探查解决冲突, n个元素插入后hash表有且只有1个空的, 那个空的是n+1是满足要求的, 答案是(n+1)^(n-1)
<MaskRay> myke2: 為什麼是 (n+1)^(n-1)
<myke2> MaskRay: hash表是这样的, 比如关键词扩充到{1, 2, ..., n+1}
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 11.04 firefox中flash无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330038&p=2315531#p2315531 刚刚装上了11.04，发现firefox中的flash无法输入中文，但是可以复制粘贴过去。而在chrome下flash中可以输入中文。不知道有没有人遇到同样的问题，是flash插件的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haodut — 2011-05-08 22:19
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: {1, 2, ..., n+1}选出n个(可以相同)元素组成排列个数是(n+1)^n, 这个排列唯一对应一个hash表的最终状况?
<myke2> MaskRay: 改下记号
<MaskRay> myke2: 比如 1 1 和 1 2 的结果是一样的
<myke2> MaskRay: 不一样, hash表当中还要存插入的那个数的值
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样, 改下记号, 为方便
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是{0, 1, ..., n}中选出n个(可以相同)元素组成排列个数是(n+1)^n
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样, 不去和hash表对应
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是不懂
<myke2> MaskRay: 考虑一个等价关系
<myke2> MaskRay: 称排列a[1..n]和排列b[1..n]是等价的, 当且仅当存在k, (a[i] + k) mod (n + 1) = b[i]对任意i成立
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma1 一个从{0, 1, ..., n}选出的n-排列是合法的当且仅当hash[0]是空的
<lolicon> myke2: 确实巧妙。。
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma2 对于每个等价类, 其中有且只有一个排列是合法的
<MaskRay> myke2: ？
<myke2> MaskRay: 想下是否对
<myke2> MaskRay: 看来我对这个问题理解还不够深刻
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才只记得答案
<MaskRay> myke2: 这是说我吧
<myke2> lolicon: 按照他的意思, 本质上等同于Z Algorithm (就是扩展KMP)
<myke2> MaskRay: 我刚才只记得(n+1)^(n-1)
<lolicon> myke2: Z algorithm ？
<myke2> lolicon: 扩展KMP
<lolicon> lolicon: 怎么个扩展？
<myke2> lolicon: 应该是Z Algorithm, 只不过我国人聪明, 觉得应该叫扩展KMP
<myke2> lolicon: 你google 扩展kmp
<lolicon> myke2: 哦。。
<myke2> lolicon: 我这个算法还没学过, 不加评价
<lolicon> 就是把那个转移再优化一下吧。。
<myke2> lolicon: Z Algorithm是求这样一个问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 原来你这“聪明”是贬义的
<myke2> MaskRay: 和刚才问ctsc是无关的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我刚才是问有没有思维特别聪明的人
<myke2> MaskRay: 我现在说的Lemma1, Lemma2应该对了吧?
<lolicon> myke2:  http://www.csie.ntnu.edu.tw/~u91029/StringMatching.html 这里就是说求 failure 函数时直接转移到当前字符不同的那个位置。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我一开始还没想到是从{0, 1, ..., n}取, 思维定势认为{1, 2, ..., n}取
<lolicon> myke2: 汗。。怎么有两个Z
<myke2> lolicon: T是叫模式串还是叫什么我忘了, kmp里面
<myke2> lolicon: 设length[S] = n, length[T] = m, KMP是求所有i, 让S[i .. i + m - 1] = T[1 .. m]
<MaskRay> lolicon: 他那代码还有不足之处，写了两段比较，其实可以和并成一个
<Guest26965> unm,qzworld.net
<Guest26965> http://unm.qzworld.net  大家都来吧-v-～
<Guest26965> Lavande和我做站长  新开的论坛
<myke2> lolicon: Z algorithm 是维护一个数列L[i], L[i]表示S[i..n]和T[1..m]的最长公共前缀
<Guest26965> 天天熬夜 总算完成了的东西
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 那样应该叫 Morris-Pratt，不是 Knuth-Morris-Pratt
<lolicon> myke2: 明白了
<myke2> MaskRay: CLRS 32.4 Knuth-Morris-Pratt 算法
<MaskRay> myke2: 怀疑 CLRS 搞错了
<MRcon> 朋友们都在不？
<MRcon> 开了8个虚拟平台加宿主9个。在准备截图！
<MRcon> 兄弟们笑一个！
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 啥意思
<MRcon> 虚拟机
<OT_iux> 虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机并开irc?
<myke2> MaskRay: The algorithm was conceived by Donald Knuth and Vaughan Pratt and independently by James H. Morris in 1977, but the three published it jointly.
<edison0354> OT_iux: ……
<OT_iux> lol
<MRcon> OT_iux: 是阿
<MRcon> 5个rhel＋3台XP＋宿主cblinux。
<OT_iux> MR
<OT_iux> MRcon: 不错
<MRcon> 开上IRC不卡。只占用系统的590内存
<OT_iux> MRcon: 虚拟机里面装虚拟机我倒是没试过
<MaskRay> myke2: "幾乎所有坊間書籍都將 Morris-Pratt Algorithm 誤植為 KMP Algorithm ，連 CLRS 也不例外"……这个似乎是我考证的
<blueghost> 见鬼了， ubuntu 的 dbus 怎么会 include dbus-arch-deps.h 这个头文件的
<blueghost> 见鬼了， ubuntu 的 dbus 怎么会 include dbus-arch-deps.h 这个头文件的
<MRcon> OT_iux: 不是。。
<blueghost> 找不到这个 文件
<MRcon> OT_iux: LINUX下虚拟机装多个虚拟平台。
<OT_iux> = =
<MRcon> OT_iux: 等于多个系统。
<OT_iux> <OT_iux> 虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机里面装虚拟机并开irc?
<OT_iux> <MRcon> OT_iux: 是阿
<MaskRay> myke2: 有篇比 KMP 三人和谐的论文更早的，MP 两人的，已经是这个思想了
<OT_iux> 那没意义，vBox本身就可以支持各种各样的系统
<MRcon> OT_iux: ！！ 你还是看图把。。
<Stifler> 没图没真相
<MRcon> OT_iux: 你的逻辑思维已经超越了神。无法理解。
<pointer_> quit
<OT_iux> 离神还远着呢
<OT_iux> 只是超越你了而已
<OT_iux> xD
<Gun^Rose> 这么多的虚拟，是想做主机供应商吗？@@~
<MRcon> OT_iux: 。。。无比但疼。
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 来了来了 谷歌音乐盒的for Linux版 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gmbox-google-music-box-for-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: gmbox: Google Music Box for Linux : OSMSG
<MRcon> Gun^Rose: 自己搞局域网
<lolicon> myke2: Z 里面 二之三
<lolicon> myke2: 那个突出的话也是不用算了吧。。
<Gun^Rose> MRcon: 哦，哇哈哈，有点意思，尝尝admin的滋味...
<lolicon> myke2: http://www.csie.ntnu.edu.tw/~u91029/StringMatching.html .. 14 同 6 不相同，6 同 2 相同，所以 14 同 2 不相同
<myke2> lolicon: 里面只有一种情况要算啊
<myke2> lolicon: 就是正好重叠
<lolicon> myke2: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到上面介绍说
<lolicon> myke2: 而且你这个 j 不能用 0，否则映射回自己
<mza_> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/19625353/
<myke2> MaskRay: KMP和MP是两个事情
<MRcon> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/mojge/pic/item/0065925891053219fbf2c08f.jpg 有图有真相。
<myke2> MaskRay: KMP是MP的做过手脚的
<lolicon> 看毛片算法
<MRcon> Stifler: http://hiphotos.baidu.com/mojge/pic/item/0065925891053219fbf2c08f.jpg
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的，MP 在 K 加入前就有了
<myke2> MaskRay: 但是不同?
<myke2> MaskRay: 他的意思是CLRS介绍的是MP的, 但是K加入之后改动过
<myke2> MaskRay: 他这里配的字符图我没看懂
<MaskRay> myke2: 包括 wikipedia CLRS 都错了
<myke2> lolicon: 原题是双倍回文
<OT_iux> MRcon: 看起来不有趣阿
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样吧，比如 aaaaa
<myke2> MaskRay: wikipedia的出处是CLRS和The art of
<myke2> MaskRay: 改天再解释吧
<MRcon> OT_iux: 我只是用来对比
<MaskRay> myke2: MP 的 next 算出来应该是 0 1 2 3 4
<myke2> MaskRay: 我还要仔细读下他所有的包括Z Algorithm
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<MRcon> OT_iux: 你用原版的UBUNTU开5台就卡死了。我能开8台，
<myke2> lolicon: 是这样的
<myke2> lolicon: X'表示字符串X经过reverse之后的结果
<MaskRay> myke2: KMP 的 next 算出来应该是 -1 0 0 0 0
<MRcon> MaskRay: 讨论的问题相当深奥。无法插入
<MaskRay> myke2: MP 的 next 算出来应该是 -1 0 1 2 3
<myke2> lolicon: 求字符串中形如X' + X + X' + X的最长子串长度
<myke2> MaskRay: 有什么区别? 就-1?
<MaskRay> MRcon: 我的 nick 的缩写是你的 nick 的前两个字符……
<OT_iux> MRcon: 为啥5台就卡死了呢
<MRcon> MaskRay: 恩，是的，。
<MRcon> MaskRay: 很有缘分的说
<MRcon> MaskRay: 我看你们讨论的有点像C，我说的对么？
<MaskRay> MRcon: 嗯
<myke2> lolicon: 看
<myke2> lolicon: http://pastebin.com/9UGau1Eh
<MaskRay> MRcon: 讨论字符串算法
<MRcon> MaskRay: 哦 。。
<MaskRay> 目前能做到 O(n alpha(n)) 了，不过还没到线性……
<myke2> MaskRay: 这就是cqx所谓的线性吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 他把alpha当成O(1)处理
<MRcon> MaskRay: 算法是C的灵魂。个人感觉非常深奥，一直没有深究。
<banxi1988> 我因为选修了嵌入式系统这样一个选修课，想并且只想练习下基本的arm程序。不希望用到板子之类的。我的系统是ubuntu。gcc之类的开发工具已经安装。请问我该怎么做呢。google之，没有找到满意的答案啊！
<MRcon> MaskRay: 之前看一本绿皮书，估计你看了或许有点帮助。
<MaskRay> MRcon: 我们现在做的就是有灵魂没肉体的事情……哪本？
<banxi1988> 叫什么书啊？
<MRcon> MaskRay: C语言设计。清华大学出版的那本。
<MRcon> MaskRay: 感觉开始有点戏剧性。当时学习的时候，导师就是拿着这本书来讲解。感觉不错的说。
<myke2> MaskRay: 他最近可能忙着命题也不知道怎么, 话说上次这个m进制的题目我问过他, 他就说了句, 什么大概数位统计dp可以的吧, 我说似乎不太容易, 他说了句让我仔细想想, 就没下文了.
<MRcon> MaskRay: 不防看看。20多块而已。
<myke2> MaskRay: longest palindrome想法果然和Z algorithm一样
<MaskRay> MRcon: 谭浩强的？骂声一片，C Primer Plus 或 The C Programming Language 都比它好太多了
<Stifler> uzworld.com
<myke2> MaskRay: C++ Primer你大概看过吧
<MRcon> MaskRay: 。。个人感觉吧。一千个人有一千个思想。
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有
<edison0354> MaskRay: 表示学校上课用谭浩强的……
<MRcon> MaskRay: 起码用于入门和了解，帮助还是挺大的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我问cqx那个pal和kmp有没有关系, 他说就dp下, 没任何关系.
<MaskRay> myke2: 看过一点点
<myke2> MaskRay: 大概我对dp理解实在太浅
<MaskRay> myke2: 我更浅
<MRcon> MaskRay: 高数都忘记的差不多了。。。太久没碰这些了。想不到还有机会看到有人在讨论。
<MaskRay> MRcon: ...
<MRcon> MaskRay: 当时我们上课的时候，基本上倒下5分之4。。。导师是个老头。。
<myke2> MRcon: 高数......
 * lifeng 不要拍xb
<MRcon> myke2: 恩！当时老师一边讲这个一边讲那个。
<MRcon> lifeng: xb？
<MRcon> myke2: 俺还是潜水去。。。。感觉好像说错话了。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 魔都的release party好有气场……
<Stifler> 大家做图形界面用啥库？GTK?QT?X?
<MRcon> 好像都去睡觉了。。。
<MRcon> 剩下的很象机器人。。。
<Stifler> ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，呵呵
<Stifler> 完了，失眠了
<MRcon> Stifler: 知音
<Stifler> MRcon: 怎么？
<MRcon> Stifler: 我也失眠了。。
<lifeng> Stifler: term党，用ncurses
<Stifler> lifeng: 强
<Stifler> MRcon: 没老婆？
<MRcon> Stifler: 是的。光棍。谢谢
<Stifler> MRcon: 那还睡不着？
<MRcon> Stifler: 因为光棍才睡不着
<MRcon> 估计这里没有女性同胞
<Stifler> MRcon: 光棍没负担，睡得香
<MRcon> Stifler: 那么说你就结婚了？
<MRcon> 。。。。
<Stifler> MRcon: 有女人，没结
<MRcon> Stifler: 女人是男人的坟墓。
<Stifler> MRcon: 正解!
<edison0354> MRcon: 还是有女人的
<Stifler> 都被吓跑了
<MRcon> 手扶菊花，笑而不语。
<MRcon> 走了。睡觉去。明天继续吹牛
<lifeng> edison0354: 是不是常在shlug？
<edison0354> lifeng: ？
<Stifler> lifeng: 雷锋？
<edison0354> lifeng: 额，我在帝都的
<lifeng> edison0354: 和ghostm搞混了=.=
<edison0354> lifeng: 汗
<lifeng> Stifler: 今天在这个频道第二次被人喊雷锋了，我没做什么好事啊
<Stifler> lifeng: 我看错了，少个'e'
<Stifler> 好多IPv6用户阿
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 哪里 ipv6在哪里？
<dreamysirc> lifeng: 你经常记日记吧~~~~~~
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 哈哈
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 你看join和quit记录的IP
<Stifler> 日记...
<dreamysirc> 看到一个而已~~~~~
<Stifler> 我看到2个..
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 你哪儿的？
<lifeng> dreamysirc: 写了9年的blog
<dreamysirc> Stifler:90几个人你看刀两个而已 就说多了？
<dreamysirc> lifeng: 雷锋都不用作好事的 只要会记日记就行了~~~~~~
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 够多了
<dreamysirc> Stifler: 切 有看到一个而已~~~~~~~
<Stifler> 我赵子龙做好事从来不留姓名，你就叫我红领巾吧
<Stifler> dreamysirc: 好吧，不多..
<Stifler> 你看，又来一个
<Stifler> t_p是WIN用户
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐一款基于Rhythmbox的谷歌音乐插件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/google-music-for-rhythmbox-plugin/
<Stifler> zhangkaixuan: good
<zhangkaixuan> Stifler: 谢了兄弟 终于有回复了 多去我那里逛逛
<Stifler> zhangkaixuan: 好的，呵呵
<nick000> f
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党的
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党的
<nick000> j
<blueghost> 哪里还有 贴 文本的
<nick000> h
<blueghost> topic 的 有问题了
<blueghost> 哪里还有 贴 文本的
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<^k^> Stifler: .. ..
<blueghost> 谁是 c党
<Stifler> ^k^: help
<vic> paste，ubuntu。org
<blueghost> 帮我看看一个代码
<blueghost> vic:) 你是 c 党吗
<blueghost> http://pastebin.com/M9iUuVvY
<blueghost> 这个有什么问题
<vic> 我是python党
<blueghost> 怎么 提示 e_mod_main.c:1909:24: error: ‘Ng’ has no member named ‘clip’ 这个错误
<Loongjiang> 想知道还都在么
<Loongjiang> 春花秋月
<Stifler> ...
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 或许是俩 Ng 不同
<Loongjiang> date
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<ooooOOOO> vic, python党，那请教一个问题，python 怎么解码 一个把 ip和port 信息封装在 二进制里面 的数据呢？
<ooooOOOO> vic, 其中 ip 是四个 int 字节。 port是两个 short 字节。
<vic> ooooOOOO: 给我例子 我去试试
<ooooOOOO> vic,  二进制 数据 【R\x04O\x92】 注意，这个是python里面的格式。
<ooooOOOO> ip 是四个 int 字节。
<ooooOOOO> port 是 两个 short字节。
<ooooOOOO> 解码得到  ip+port 地址。（我们可识别的，比如：127.0.0.1:8000）
<blueghost> gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I.. -I/home/molecule/.e/e/include -I/usr/include/enlightenment -I/usr/include/eina-0 -I/usr/include/eina-0/eina -I/usr/include/efreet/ -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dbus-1.0/include -g -O2 -MT e_mod_main.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/e_mod_main.Tpo -c e_mod_main.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/e_mod_main.o
<blueghost> 这个有什么问题
<blueghost> 我怎么觉得 是不是 gcc 的问题
<blueghost> 那个源码 是旧的 c 源码， 新版 gcc 编译有错误
<vic> ooooOOOO: struct模块可以把
<ooooOOOO> vic, 不知道，结果出来了？
<blueghost> e_mod_main.c:1885:9: error: ‘Ng’ has no member named ‘frozen’
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么没有 frozen 呢。 明明有啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: e_mod_main.c 里边，头文件有对么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 对的，就是这个头文件。 没包含任何 其它的
<ooooOOOO> vic, hello？在否？
<vic> ooooOOOO: struct模块就是处理二进制的
<ooooOOOO> vic, 我知道……
<ooooOOOO> vic, 问题是怎么处理呢？
<vic> ooooOOOO: 等一会
<ooooOOOO> vic,  恩 :)
<luomingdong> 大家好 我第一次来这里
<luomingdong> 菜鸟希望大家照顾啊
<ooooOOOO> vic, 我先去做饭，等下回来等你消息 :)
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 话说，你在哪个时区？
<luomingdong> 不知到怎么用
<vic> ooooOOOO: 你给的那个二进制的元数据是啥？
<microcai> 不错哈！
<microcai> 我终于让 DNS 也国内外分流了
<luomingdong> 看你们聊天我很自卑了
<alpha080> 這也行？怎么玩的？
<microcai> http://code.google.com/p/autoddvpn/wiki/DNSMasq
<microcai> 这个
<ooooOOOO> vic,  ip地址  加上 端口 信息。
<ooooOOOO> :))
<vic> 1376014226  只能解析出这个玩意
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg,  我在内地，时区：Asia/Shanghai
<ooooOOOO> vic, 不是那个  -_-
<vic> 192.168.10.10:1254   我试试这个
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党
<ooooOOOO> ip 和 port 不是同一个 格式的
<ooooOOOO> ip 是 四个字节 ，port是两个
<ooooOOOO> :))
<alpha080> mark之
<ooooOOOO> vic, 所以你应该得到两个 数据。
<ooooOOOO> 一个是IP，一个是port 。他们是分开的。
<alpha080> 我是01党
<vic> ooooOOOO: 这个模块只能返回一个字符串
<ooooOOOO> vic,   -_-
<vic> ooooOOOO: 你的元数据 的ip和端口 是多少
<ooooOOOO> vic,  ip = 前面四个字节   port = 后面两个字节  然后分别使用 struct.unpack 解码他们。
<ooooOOOO> vic, 你解一个数据是错的，这个不用猜的
<vic> ooooOOOO: 那肯定是错啊
<ooooOOOO> 解完两个数据，还要解码才能得到IP
<vic> ooooOOOO: 那就给我两个元数据好不
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党
<alpha080> 在身上拍死了四只蚊子。。。
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党 帮我看看 这是什么错误 http://pastebin.com/kjhbj33X
<blueghost> 谁是 c 党 帮我看看 这是什么错误 http://pastebin.com/kjhbj33X
<alpha080> 有誘餌就是方便
<ooooOOOO> vic, 总数据 【R\x04O\x92iM】
<zhangkaixuan> 豆瓣电台 for Rhythmbox 插件 v0.007 版发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/douban-for-rhythmbox-plugin-v0-007/
<ooooOOOO> vic, 刚才掉了一个
<blueghost> microcai:) http://pastebin.com/kjhbj33X 这是啥子错误
<ooooOOOO> vic, 二进制
<ooooOOOO> vic, 我去下面条了。
<microcai> blueghost:  Evas_List 前面的那个类型没有定义。你是不是忘记包含头文件了？
<blueghost> microcai:) 不是我的
<vic> ooooOOOO: 汗。。
<linsuxy> 蚊子太多了
<linsuxy> 该怎么防蚊哦
<hata> 睡觉
<vic> ooooOOOO: unpack竟然解析不了你给的二进制
<ooooOOOO> vic, 图片？
<vic> ooooOOOO: 不是图片
<ooooOOOO> vic, 我今天刚解码过
<ooooOOOO> vic, 截图给我看看
<vic> ooooOOOO: 你咋弄的
<ooooOOOO> :))
<ooooOOOO> vic, 我没弄出来  -_~
<ooooOOOO> 哈哈
<ooooOOOO> vic, 数据是对的。我弄到 第二步了，二进制解码了。在转换为 十进制的上面出现点问题。
<ooooOOOO> vic, >>> ip
<ooooOOOO> (-1840315310,)
<blueghost> microcai:) http://pastebin.com/M9iUuVvY  这个是头文件
<ooooOOOO> vic, >>> port
<ooooOOOO> (19817,)
<blueghost> microcai:) 帮我看看 什么问题
<ooooOOOO> vic, 我去弄面条。
<vic> ooooOOOO: 你咋弄的 给我个过程啊
<vic> ooooOOOO: 我第一步都没弄出来  悲剧了
<blueghost> microcai:) 第一个错误行 是 这个   Evas_List     *instances;
<blueghost> 52 行
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看
<blueghost> http://pastebin.com/kjhbj33X 这是啥子错误 <== 编译错误
<blueghost> http://pastebin.com/M9iUuVvY  <== 相关的头文件
<blueghost> 刚才我是不是掉了
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看
<blueghost> http://pastebin.com/kjhbj33X 这是啥子错误 <== 编译错误
<blueghost> http://pastebin.com/M9iUuVvY  <== 相关的头文件
 * ooooOOOO 回来了，面条太多水了…………
<ooooOOOO> vic, \
<blueghost> 是不是      typedef struct _Config        Config;  .... typedef struct _Ngi_Box       Ngi_Box;    这几行的问题
<ooooOOOO> ip = peer[0]+peer[1]+peer[2]+peer[3]
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看
<ooooOOOO> peer = R\x04O\x92iM
<ooooOOOO> ip = peer[0]+peer[1]+peer[2]+peer[3]
<ooooOOOO> port = peer[4]+peer[5]
<ooooOOOO> IP = struct.unpack("i4",ip)
<ooooOOOO> PORT = struct.unpack("h2",port)
<ooooOOOO> vic, 完了。
<ooooOOOO> 我先吃饭。
<ooooOOOO> 那个 peer 的值 没有加 引号
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<ooooOOOO> vic, 哈哈，我明白了，知道怎么做了
<ooooOOOO> vic, 吃饭吃出灵感了
<vic> ooooOOOO: ？？
<vic> 咋做
<microcai> blueghost:  BACK
<microcai> blueghost:  包含 Evast_list 定义的头文件没包含
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<Jagdwurst> http://i.imgur.com/1tsHh.gif
<ooooOOOO> vic,  ip不是四个字节麻，直接一个一个字节的解码，然后+"."不就得了？
 * ooooOOOO 人有的时候很笨，走偏了……
<ooooOOOO> vic, 错了，不是这样
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<ooooOOOO> 算了
<ooooOOOO> 这个问题烦死了
<oooo> 大家用gnome3的时候ibus图标正常吗？
<oooo> 没人用？
<microcai> ooooOOOO: ?
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  你说什么？
<ooooOOOO> microcai, humm？
<microcai> ooooOOOO: 什么 ip 地址？
<vic> ooooOOOO: 出来了么
<ooooOOOO> microcai, 二进制数据 【R\x04O\x92iM】 已知： 这个二进制数据是两个数据部分，即 ip 和 port 。 ip数据是 四个int 字节； port数据是 两个 short字节。
<ooooOOOO> microcai, 求 我们可识别的 ip + port 值 。 （类似于：127.0.0.1:8000）
<ooooOOOO> vic,  没，想睡觉了，困
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<vic> ooooOOOO: 。。。。刚吃完就睡
<ooooOOOO> vic,  我不讲究那个，吃完就睡，是常事 :))
<ooooOOOO> :D
<vic> ooooOOOO: 比如说这个数据\x32\x12\x08\x01\x08能解析出来 (4658, 264, 8)
<vic> ooooOOOO: 那么我们把你的那个解析出来5个数不就可以了吗
<vic> ooooOOOO: 关键是字节数总是不对 很是郁闷
<ooooOOOO> vic,  ip 和 port 分开，他们是两个数据，不是连在一起的
<ooooOOOO> vic, 解析 五个数？
<vic> ooooOOOO: 汗 弄出来5个数 到时候+在一起不就是一个完整的吗
<vic> ooooOOOO: ip+port 不就是5个数吗
<ooooOOOO> vic,  六个  ^^
<ooooOOOO> 你说数还是字节？
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<vic> port为啥要两个数？
<vic> port为啥不是一个int字节
<ooooOOOO> vic, 这东西不是我发明的，不要问我……
<vic> ooooOOOO: 你要干啥哦
<ooooOOOO> vic, 解码 :D
<vic> ooooOOOO: 这码哪来的
<ooooOOOO> vic,  track 服务器返回来的 经过 bencode编码的  数据里面的 字典里面的 一个 二进制数据。
<ooooOOOO> 这 很绕口
<ooooOOOO> 哈哈
<vic> 你确定是四个int两个short？
<ooooOOOO> vic, 官方文档说明
<vic> 那就是20个字节 可是用20个字节解码 却不对
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  本地
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  这个还不简单
<microcai> ooooOOOO: 用个结构体匹配一下就好了
<ooooOOOO> vic, 对是对的，这个是BT协议里面的。 不对BT还怎么传输呢。 只是不知道怎么转换 :))
<microcai> ooooOOOO: 任何分别获得 ip 和 port
<ooooOOOO> microcai, 给个 范例看看？ 我脑袋笨
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  struct {  uint ip, short port } ;
<ooooOOOO> microcai, 完了？
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  yep
<ooooOOOO> microcai, OMG
<ooooOOOO> NO
<ooooOOOO> Big No
<vic> ooooOOOO: 我怀疑这个二进制里有.和冒号啊
<ooooOOOO> microcai,   ip = (-1840315310,)   port = (19817,)
<ooooOOOO> microcai,  现在你开始还原吧
<ooooOOOO> :D
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/84361
<ooooOOOO> microcai, 这一步我知道
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  二进制为何有冒号啊？！
<microcai> ooooOOOO: 怎么可能！
<ooooOOOO> vic, 没有冒号，是 int 数据
<microcai> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i84360 ???
<microcai> 哈哈，还好我会点法语
<ooooOOOO> microcai, 法语那么难听。
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  没办法，必修课。虽然我挂了
<microcai> ooooOOOO:  其实就是挂了这个导致我没法毕业的
<gebjgd> ..........
<vic> microcai: 我挂了n科都毕业了 你咋搞地
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆的那上网本是win7 only
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 活活的没辙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lan没有驱动
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥？
<alvin_rxg> ralink?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lan没有驱动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, realtek
<alvin_rxg> realtek 怎么可能没驱动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有xp的
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 38内核能认
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dhcpcd直接timeout
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛了逼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 后来就根本不认了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nm-applet
<alvin_rxg> 哪里没处理好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, opensuse 11.4也一样
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch现在xorg是大便啊
<alvin_rxg> ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch现在xorg。所有xf86驱动都给你上了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<microcai> http://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/05/bios-%E6%98%AF%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AE%E5%9C%A8%E5%86%85%E5%AD%98%E8%BF%98%E6%B2%A1%E6%9C%89%E7%9A%84%E6%97%B6%E5%80%99%E6%A3%80%E6%B5%8B%E5%B9%B6%E5%88%9D%E5%A7%8B%E5%8C%96%E5%86%85/
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> 我建议大家都看看
<microcai> 我找了4年的答案，终于找到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我估计是硬件太新
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<gebjgd> 毕竟是今年的本子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, apu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 算了不折腾了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<linsux> 我的本子07年买的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天下午和同事去烧烤了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大白腿一堆堆的
<alvin_rxg> ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这win7真慢
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我用着挺好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。太不给力了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆都觉得慢
<alvin_rxg> 你跑 photoshop 之类的当然不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有，就是pidgin xchat qq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有浏览器
<alvin_rxg> 那没问题的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,慢啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: chrome 还行的，就 firefox 有点慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有linux快
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当时我让她挑华硕的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她不听。非要这个东芝的，apu
<alvin_rxg> cpu 嗯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, amd什么c50
<alvin_rxg> 不会是 palm top 吧？
<alvin_rxg> 哦……那个……是慢的……
<alvin_rxg> asus 怎么不要呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不好看
<alvin_rxg> 女人就这样……可以理解
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且这个不是Harman/Kardon的音箱么
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牌子。著名的音箱品牌
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html amd c50 比 atom n450 好……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正都够慢的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上网本也就是用xp
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<vic> ooooOOOO: 还在不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 或者轻量级的wm
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, opensuse下xfce能6个小时
<alvin_rxg> wow
<alvin_rxg> 跟我没配置好电源管理的 debian 差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个本子号称9个小时
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<ooooOOOO> vic, 在
<vic> 我看你在豆瓣上的帖子了
<vic> 我觉的\xa3\x1e4\xc1\\Q\x83K\xce\xfc\n\xbdK$\xd0&2.\x14 \x92 这段才是把
<ooooOOOO> vic, 哈哈
<ooooOOOO> vic, 那个 总共 有 300个字节， 6个字节为 一个ip地址加上端口。
<ooooOOOO> vic, 所以一个文件里面有很多个地址。
<ooooOOOO> 取前面 6个字节，然后依次取
<vic> peer的字典形式 怎么得出来 的  解析字典是不是更容易点
<ooooOOOO> peers 起初 是一个 bencode编码的，我解码过了，得到一个字典。就上贴在上面的那个。
<ooooOOOO> vic,   peer["peers"] 得到二进制数据
<ooooOOOO> 这里面是 下载者的 IP
<vic> 找个bt软件的源码 看看人家是咋解析的
<ooooOOOO> vic, 睡觉了，弄出来了可以通知我以下 :))
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有什么好玩的事情
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, cemat
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似那个 很早 的， 现在少一个 struct
<blueghost> evas_list 这个没有
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> 编译不过去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 奇艺有客户端了
<alvin_rxg> o???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win下的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不限制ip了
<alvin_rxg> oh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买了个垃圾本子
<alvin_rxg> e??????
<knownbad> 有不是第一次。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 也是
<knownbad> 但还好把烂本子给了老婆又跟她说是最好的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 听歌还是不错的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 其实速度还挺快
<alvin_rxg> 其实速度还挺快的
<knownbad> 是啊，老婆只听歌，看电视，上QQ，还是win7 ultimate呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, win7 starter
<knownbad> 都可以啦，我的是个tablet.
<knownbad> 但给了老婆就浪费了。
<knownbad> 她从没用过手写。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你怎么知道
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她又不是天天和你在一起
<knownbad> 还是了解她些，要不怎敢娶她。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你要是了解她，你就不会这么让她耍了
<knownbad> 你还年轻罢了。。。。
<knownbad> 对男人，合理的是要求，不合理的是磨练。  对女人，合理的是亲情，不合理的是爱情。
<blueghost> e17 要个任务栏，也得 编译 e17 啊
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, yo
<^k^>  06:27
<knownbad> zo
<knownbad> 买了没？
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, mower?
<knownbad> no, sex.
<knownbad> 买春
<knownbad> 可惜我不敢。
<knownbad> starbucks has 50% off from 3-5pm.
 * knownbad 去买个小杯mocha frap.
<draketang> 哈哈，有人去买春？
<larry1> 有人知道有什么数学软件计算有域比较好的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-30
<houge> 不晓得各位ubuntu用户有没有兴趣使用我做的linux ck内核
<ofan> ...
<houge> 内核版本跟随主线，加ck补丁，再模范Archlinux wiki中常用补丁。
<ofan> ck不稳定
<ofan> 也没必要
<houge> 昨天做第一个，64位的，有情趣的朋友可以安装玩一玩。下载地址：http://222.200.98.151/houge/
<kk> houge,啥网址y Index of /houge
<houge> ofan: 上网本是我的市场，咔咔～
<houge> 其实自己编译内核挺容易，照着做，复制，粘贴就好～最后加上自己偶尔闲着蛋疼，也不用daily build
<ofan> houge: 蛋疼才编译内核
<ofan> 蛋疼的才编译
<houge> ofan: 嗯，所以说嘛
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有人试过把Ubuntu的Ambiance主题移到Arch下用吗？[Gnome 3.4] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372633 真是百思不得其解，无论如何在窗口主题这一块都换不上Ambiance。 效果如下： snap.png 真是丑得可以…… 难道是我缺少了某些依赖项？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 DF_XYZ — 2012-04-30 9:27
<ibodi> 现在大多用 pidgin 还是默认的那个 empathy ?
<ibodi> 如果不好，干啥默认它 ？
<ibodi> 64位没有装成。32位装成了。闲置半年的本本终于可以上网了。12.04不错的
<ofan> weechat + znc + bitlbee 无敌组合
<mao> znv
<MaskRay> ofan: znc?
<ofan> MaskRay: yeah
<ofan> MaskRay: irc bouncer,其实就是个代理
<ofan> 这样可以放到vps上保持链接
<ejy> bitable？ 看官方截图没看明白
<MaskRay> ofan: 有啥用？tmux开个window挂着不行吗？
<ofan> MaskRay: 你本地机器不关？
<ofan> znc有很多插件
<ofan> 比如用证书验证，不用密码
<MaskRay> ofan: znc有服务器有帮有你有挂？
<ofan> MaskRay: 对
<MaskRay> ofan: bouncer是什么术语
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥术语？
<ofan> 就是提供一个代理，代理在服务器端保持你的irc链接，还能提供一些其他服务
<ofan> 比如log playback等
<ofan> MaskRay: 比如你有两台电脑都连freenode,这样你就不能同时用一个Nick
<ofan> 但是用了irc bouncer就可以，代理只保持一个nick，多个电脑连到代理服务器，共用一个nick
<ofan> 就有点像tmux
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还不知道怎么去上海好。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟提问，请教sudo su和sudo -i的区别。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372636 问题如题，希望各位能帮小弟解释一下。 多谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiajiwai — 2012-04-30 9:45
<xijiao> http://goo.gl/GzCoc
<kk> xijiao,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<pityonline> ubuntu 源里没有 monkey's audio codec 是吗？
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 福建工程学院的前来报到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372642 用mentohust成功登录，有兴趣的同鞋可以交流一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 guogard — 2012-04-30 10:20
<hamo> pityonline: pity你来啦...
<pityonline> hamo: 我出不去了，只能在家苦逼上网了
<hamo> pityonline: 肿么了你？
<pityonline> hamo: 我的钥匙开不了门了，出门就进不来了
<hamo> pityonline: ...
<ofan> ...
<pityonline> monkey's audio 难住我了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: ..
<[-x-]> kk: 知道ubuntu12.04 empathy 如何连接 freenode irc吗？
<kk> [-x-], 有另一种同义字吗？  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04的无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372643 以前装11.10虽然不能上网，但是附加驱动里面激活就行了，昨晚用了12.04，发现安装完以后缺少固件，而且无法联网，附加驱动里面也没有驱动。 请问12.04这是怎么了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwer130140190 — 2012-04-30 10:47
 * [-x-] 五一节大家都出去过节去了？
<cfy> 只有bot在了
 * pityonline 我被困在家里了！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: ?
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 钥匙打不开锁了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 出门就会把自己锁外面
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 啥锁，那么神奇
<cfy> pityonline: 我还以为你被城管包围了。。。
<pityonline> cfy: 我与城管暂时没什么牵连
 * [-x-] 在关禁闭吗？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 开着门的时候就能打开，关上门就打不开
 * [-x-] 自己把自己锁家里干吗？
<cfy> pityonline: 还有吃的么？
<cfy> pityonline: 赶紧卖点干粮？
<cfy> pityonline: 赶紧买点干粮？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 在网上订购一个新锁，或打电话找修锁的师傅过来
<[-x-]> pityonline:你家大门是银行保险柜？只能从外向里开？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 不行，这锁是多人共用的
<pityonline> cfy: 买完早餐回来后发现的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 那找其它人帮你看家 :)
<cfy> pityonline: 。。。。
<pityonline> [-x-]: 能从里往外开，不能从外往里开啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我只能在吃饭时麻烦人家一下了
<[-x-]> pityonline: 这是一个神奇的大门。58大门。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 吃饭可以叫外卖，虽然我从没吃过外卖
<pityonline> [-x-]: 今天跑完步回来还没事儿呢
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 可以叫外卖的
<ofan> pityonline: 网购个新锁
<[-x-]> pityonline: 哦？你搞晨练？或许是跑步跑累了。没力气开门了？
<cfy> @——@
<cfy> @_@
<[-x-]> pityonline: 有事打100，没事也可以打110.
<pityonline> [-x-]: 跑完步回来还能开，然后下楼买完早餐后就开不了了
<pityonline> ofan: 我是新来的，不能这么干
<ofan> pityonline: 为什么
<pityonline> ofan: 其他室友都休假了，回来后发现换锁了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 貌似在北京找个房子很困难呀
<ofan> pityonline: ...换锁不跟你说？
<alvin_dd> ofan:...
<[-x-]> pityonline: 那你肯定是没买早餐给门吃啊。定期要买点机油给他的。人家为你守家劳苦功高啊。怎么能只顾自己买早餐呢？
<pityonline> [-x-]: ........
<alvin_dd> pityonline:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> MaskRay: 你在搞bot?
 * pityonline 我再去试试
<[-x-]> pityonline: 还有一种办法，百试百灵的。绝对环保。
<[-x-]> pityonline: 站在窗台或者凉台叫救命。上帝与你同在。五一节被关家里，是很痛苦的。
<CyrusYzGTt_> MaskRay_: 把你Bot代码贡献出来
 * pityonline 我靠！开锁成功啦！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: .. ..
<[-x-]> pityonline: 说啦，主与你同在。记得下次自己别吃独食，常常喂点机油给门吃。
<pityonline> 原来是门口的小地毯卡进了门缝，拧不动钥匙，我又不敢拧
<pityonline> [-x-]: 你不是 EE 吧？
<[-x-]> pityonline: EE是啥？
<pityonline> [-x-]: 看来不是
<cnhezhong> 百度id是hoxily的是聊天室哪位仁兄？
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: 你是长沙的？
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 是你么
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 哇！好神奇啊，你怎么知道地？
<pityonline> [-x-]: 看来有可能是
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 企业上网行为管理方案？？？？谁有好的想法？？？？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372647 中小企业，部分科室需要上网办理业务？但是有些部门 视频 下载等与工作无关的挤占了大量带宽。 求教企业网管都是怎么解决这种问题的？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2012-04-30 11:00
<pityonline> [-x-]: 看来还是不是
<[-x-]> pityonline: 我几次都被反锁家里。就是没锁时间常，迟钝啦。要上油。
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: ee,你好神奇呀，又多了个马甲
<[-x-]> pityonline: 我几次都被反锁家里。就是门锁时间常，迟钝啦。要上油。
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 又是EE？EE是啥？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: [-x-] 咱就不告诉他 EE 是啥……
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 这样多不好，
<[-x-]> pityonline: 我不是EE。说了，不是。我真的不是EE。真的。EE是啥啊？
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: ee是只袋鼠，生活在袋鼠国
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 这多有意思啊
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦！原来如此。我就说我不是EE吧！
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: 话说那只袋鼠整天喜欢要人的照片，尤其是漂亮男人的照片，ee不喜欢女的，
<[-x-]> pityonline: 你不说，小心门又会锁你。天灵灵地灵灵，pityonline被门反锁快显灵。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你们那放几天假
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 婶看见要发威的
<pityonline> [-x-]: 我已经掌握要领了，不会再发生了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 放三天啊，不过我翘了两天班，歇五天
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 他不是没在吗，话说，他的帽子又被摘了，who 怕 who
 * pityonline 可惜没来得及买回家的票，就在北京宅着了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: The big brother is watching you....
<alvin_dd> pityonline:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你们那一天的伙食费是多少，
<roylez_> pityonline: 找个人贩子把你卖回去
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 三四十吧
<[-x-]> pityonline: 你在北京是干什么的？
<pityonline> roylez_: 我得向警察问人贩子在哪儿么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你咋蹦出来了，你没放假？
<pityonline> [-x-]: 流浪
<[-x-]> pityonline: 哇！物价好高！那一个月收入大概多少？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 放假了啊
<pityonline> [-x-]: 2k+
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 放假了还不陪妹子去
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 没
<[-x-]> pityonline: 我倒！那一个月吃完就只能睡路边了。
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 是没妹子还是不喜欢妹子, lol
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 难道你们说的EE就是 roylez?
<pityonline> [-x-]: 睡过
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: 被你发现了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 主席有 acfun 就够了
<[-x-]> pityonline: 天当被地当床，豪爽。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你睡过路边？
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 我不会知道得太多。被灭口吧？
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: 一定会被灭口的，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 睡过啊，商场大门口，火车站躺椅，医院躺椅都睡过
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 还被醉鬼追赶过呢……
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 我申请证人保护。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 果然对得起你那一寸多长的胡须，lol
<[-x-]> pityonline: 我到，这话好熟悉啊。似乎在那里见过。
<CyrusYzGTt_> [-x-]: 找chanserv，他是主管保护的，他的权限最大
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 惭愧啊
<[-x-]> 睡过啊，商场大门口（是被人家搬倒的），火车站躺椅（等晚点的火车），医院躺椅都睡过（带女朋友看病做看护）
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 胡须没了？
<[-x-]> CyrusYzGTt_: 似乎ChanServ是bot。
<roylez_> pityonline: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334221
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 少年,你是潜艇吗!? - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<pityonline> [-x-]: 别跟我客气，我睡那些地方是纯属没地方睡
<pityonline> roylez_: 得，又来了……
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 刮了
<[-x-]> pityonline: 你现在不是有房有车，还有人暖床。
<pityonline> [-x-]: 嗯，不是。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你们那今天天气不错吧
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 哈哈，还好，可以到户外活动
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 今天有啥活动？
<zlei> ubuntu的Gimip更新到2.8了吗
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 在家搞音乐
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 放假了总不会一直宅在家吧
<pityonline> zlei: 2.6
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 失败的人除了呆在家里还能去哪儿？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 话说，貌似ipod的音质实在很一般，被形容成白开水
<zlei> pityonline: 又跳票了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 那是说原装的耳机，不是说播放器
<pityonline> zlei: 看来 2.8 很值得期待啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 原装的小白我已经送人了
<zlei> arch在用2.75了,启动画面是2.8的
<pityonline> zlei: 呃
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 这个就不是很清楚了， SRS BBE 三星的DNSe
<zlei> pityonline: 最重要的是2.8对压感笔有更多的支持,支持倾斜了.选项也很多了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: SRS BBE 三星的 DNSe 是啥？
<pityonline> zlei: 呃，其实我生活工作中很少用到
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: .. ..你没听过SRS ?
<zlei> pityonline: 我业余时画一下
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 环绕是吗？
<pityonline> zlei: 有这要求应该画得不错
<cnhezhong> zlei: gimp吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: http://www.foobar2000.org/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y foobar2000
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: http://www.srslabs.com/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y SRS Labs - Surround Sound - Audio & Video Technology
<zlei> piggybox: 才学画的.画个头象画一个月都画不好
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 不就是环绕立体声吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: http://www.bbesound.com/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y Welcome to BBE Sound
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 用软件实现耳放的功能？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我也用过bbe
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 没用过。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 打错了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: me either
<CyrusYzGTt_> 貌似只有iAudio的播放器才带
<CyrusYzGTt_> IRiver带的是SRS
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦，ipod 的确没有这音效
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 需要搭载耳放来实现，耳放比一台 ipod 贵几倍呢
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: SRS的是音效，BBE是音质，它们是不一样的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 呃
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我倒是有一台带SRS的播放器，那是五年前买的了，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 高级呀，之前我一直用电脑放歌，嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 那台简陋的播放器上SRS只有三个选项 ，Ture Bass  ，3D ，Focus,这三个选项都可以设置，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: Better late than never.
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 两年前，我也在电脑上装过SRS的软件，当时还得破解验证吗
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 其实我一直都是普通音质，后来用 ipod 后还听了七个月小白，后来换了森海
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 放音设备也得支持吧？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 不需要，貌似
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 好点的耳机是不错的，但不是必须的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 貌似最好的还是HI-end设备
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: ……
<Cherrot> 同Windows共事简直是个灾难！ nnnd
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 大哥，要花钱的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我连Hi-Fi都没见过。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我见过也不认识
<piggybox> 耳放是指给耳机用的功放？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 现在已经很少听歌了，不想以前得听ape或flac
<may1i> .
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 话说ipod支持wav?
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我没往 ipod 里塞过 wav，都是把 wav 导入 itunes 里又转成的 aac
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你或许可以试下wav在Ipod里
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 嗯，我试试看，应该可以的，不过 wav 占空间
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 话说你下歌的资源是哪
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: oppsu+verycd+torrents
<piggybox> 压成apple lossless再放到iPod上吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 以前有verycd 和simplecd，不过貌似已经很长时间没上去看过了，不知道还能使不
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: verycd 还能用，但完全失去了下载电影或电视剧的功能，下歌曲还可以的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 哦，貌似是去年的事，verycd挂了
<cnhezhong> pityonline: verycd变味道了，婊子从良了^_^
<cnhezhong> 原来的电驴怀念的很……
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 嗯
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: cnhezhong simpleverycd
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 没办法，版权啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你中午吃啥？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 还没想好
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: simplecd貌似是verycd的备份
<cnhezhong> may1i: 现在用不到了，现在网上的资源放的到处都是，有它没它不重要了。所以电驴可以退出无联网舞台了。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我也不知道该吃啥，昨晚吃了份炒饼和牛肉面，太咸，喝了一大瓶农夫
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 版权？百度疼讯都不怕，verycd怕什么
<CyrusYzGTt_> youku和tudou貌似也从良了。。。
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 弱弱问下，verycd上市了么，如果没上市，更不用怕。看人家小马和小白。
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt_: 有时候婊子从良可以称赞，但婊子从良后再立牌坊让我实在觉得恶心啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 一会儿饿了我就出去随便吃点儿
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 这不好说吧，可能是有前科或有小辫子被人抓住了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 国内的那些网站貌似都不怎么干净
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 江山易改，本性难移，小马就是典型一个例子。这叫“狗改不了吃屎”。 sorry各位，午餐时间说这句，无意冒犯各位。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 在为中午吃啥发愁，
<cnhezhong> 最近打开电视，清一色宫廷穿越乱伦剧，实在是看不下去了，愤青了！
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 秃子头上的虱子，明摆着的，搞互联网和搞政治一样，看后台，看影响
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 饭到饿时终要选
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 所以我长年不看电视
<cnhezhong> 写一个和搜狗输入法功能差不多的linux下输入法软件难度有多大？
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 但是你依旧在交数字电视或有线的费用。除非你没有电视机。嘿嘿。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 公交和地铁上不也有电视嘛，都是广告红歌再就是一些什么娱乐新闻，我用耳机堵上耳朵把音量开大，我只是想躲洗脑
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 小薄下去后，红歌的不谈。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 是啊，合租就要交，不管你看还是不看，其实我们这的电视机自从我来了也没见开过，都有电脑谁还看电视啊
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 史玉柱同学收敛了很多，值得表扬。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 红歌不限于他倡议的哦，给党唱的都算，现在不有几位红歌专业户嘛
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 是阿，婊子级别的专业户。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 绝对！
<CyrusYzGTt_> cnhezhong: 6L+Z6YeM5pyJ5Zu95a6J
<cnhezhong> 小薄还会上来的，嘿嘿，我看好他。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 没戏
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 走着瞧。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你美剧都是从哪下的
<pityonline> cnhezhong: we'll see it
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: google 搜的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我也想看
<cnhezhong> 搜狗为何不给linux用户开发输入法软件呢？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 种子？
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 怕 linux 用户删除他们那些广告和皮肤啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我看几集gossip girl
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 是的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 那不用下载，搜狐在线就可以看
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 里面的小妹妹很不错，不喜欢在线看，因为机子很差，播放不是很流畅
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 怕开源么？搜狗就是在win下也可以去广告啊。一点奉献精神都没有，小时候白学雷锋了。
<pityonline> 用 empathy 连接 irc 时哪里选频道？我记得应该有个 freenode 的欢迎窗口，然后输入 /join #ubuntu-cn，现在没有了呢
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 那更不适合下载 720P 的了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 貌似就用过一回empthy，然后就把它删了，它太像qq了。。。
<twang> 720不好？
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 不用em，但应该很简单的进入的。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 搜狗的输入法我并不看好，尽管大家都在用
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 720p的貌似还能看
<twang> 只用fcitx
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 刚有人问使用 empathy 聊 irc 的事
<a-nerd> /notice pityonline 聊天室 加入
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 也可能是我的浏览器或flash的问题
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 鸡肋。win不看好，大家都在用。百度垃圾，大家都在用。可以得出结论：是没的选。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 那在线看就更没问题了，因为他们的分辨率根本达不到真正的 720P
<cnhezhong> pityonline: 凑合活着，凑合过着，凑合用着。这就是中庸之道。
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 我在 windows 里也用的搜狗五笔，因为极点什么的太难用
<a-nerd> empathy和Pidgin下如何输入命令来着
<pityonline> cnhezhong: 不，有机会用好的就选好的
<CyrusYzGTt_> 在国内google出来的网址一连就断，谁受得了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 想办法嘛，vpn
 * a-nerd test
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 在linux下没用过vpn一直是ssh,倒是在win下一般首选vpn,在win下ssh还得用putty或安装MinGW
<cnhezhong> 不扯了，切到盗版win下用盗版cad去咯
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: win 下你用的什么 vpn？pptp 的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 貌似免费的都是pptp吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: pp2p的貌似没用过
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦，我原来用 ofan 的 pptp vpn，老忘了付款
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我用的是 openvpn，要装客户端，有时候也不好用
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 都自己人，付啥款，lol
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 比 ubuntu 中用 openvpn 难用多了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 哈哈，人家也是花了钱的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: openvpn貌似免费的就三个国的选项
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦，我是自己在 vps 上搭建的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 就是速度慢
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 那点钱对于他那样一个生活在腐朽的资本主义的人来说还不如一顿饭的钱
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: linode?
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我是用的 burstnet，挺慢的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 哦，咋付的款
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 老大帮忙代购的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 哦
 * pityonline 饿了……
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我貌似也该吃饭去了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 早饭也没吃
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 快去吧，我吃过早饭的都饿了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 嗯，bye
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我也撤了，回见
<pylaurent> C里面有 long int这个类型？
<pylaurent> 啊= =。傻了
<LOL_> 有
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2012-04-30 12:33:54 +0800
<derekchiang> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊我的ubuntu没办法用无线宽带拨号上网啊。。。。。。
<ilisp> #lisp-zh
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04换用gdm显示管理器后开启自动登录无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372658 RT！启动后出现几行英语……然后切换到tty1，登录，再输入startx，回车，成功了，激动……，但是发现什么特效也没有了，而且没声音，打开声音设置，发现输出设备成了假输出，而且系统还报错，是gdm …
<yhlfh> 各路高手過節都不出去玩？
<ibodi> 装系统的时候，忘记把 c:\ mounted as /win7 现在出现的是一个 200G HDD ... 有没有办法把它弄成 /win7 ?
<hamo_web> ibodi: windows的问题也来这个channel问？
<twang> 是说fstab?还是啥没看懂
<roylez_> hamo_web: 蛤蟆君，早啊
<ibodi> twang: 谢谢。。正在看。。
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<hamo_web> roylez_: 尾巴主席...
<roylez_> hamo_web: 蛤蟆上网
<adam8157> roylez_: sysrescuecd真不错
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 想得到的软件都有了
<hamo_web> roylez_: adam8157 可惜要翻墙才能下。。。
<roylez_> hamo_web: 在我朋友那里，迅雷下的....
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_web http://pastebin.com/1PkwnJha  我的优盘启动项
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的U盘里面，一个arch的安装镜像，一个sysrescuecd，一个win7的安装盘
<may1i> j
<hamo_web> roylez_: adam8157  都是犇.,..
<adam8157> roylez_: freedos puppy sysrecure debian
 * hamo_web 木有优盘。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: freedos自然有的
<roylez_> hamo_web: ...
 * adam8157 SystemRescueCd 总是拼错 
<roylez_> hamo_web: 这么渣...
<ibodi> twang: 没看明白。原来是这样的：装Ubuntu的时候，会问你：分个区装/ ，/home ,/win7 ;就可以了。昨天忘记那个 /win7 分区，现在出现的是 200G HDD
<adam8157> hamo_web: 渣
<roylez_> hamo_web: u盘几十块钱的
<roylez_> hamo_web: 我还有个8G的扔一边呢
<hamo_web> roylez_: 懒得拿...挺沉的东西...lol
<ibodi> twang: 要不就重新装一次。反正刚装好。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你用的什么启动的啊？grub2？...
<adam8157> roylez_: 恩
<ibodi> twang: 笨人用笨方法。
<roylez_> adam8157: 妖蛾子
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我还是用grub4dos
<yhlfh> ibodi: 你把挂載路徑改一下不就可以了
<ibodi> 我的本本半年没有上网了，装的时候说我的本本没有上网驱动，需要下载，然后它下载，然后就能上网了。我在琢磨，它是怎么上的网
<ibodi> 神奇！
<ibodi> yhlfh: 怎么修改 sudo 多少？
<yhlfh> 裝了驅動就能使用網絡設備了
<yhlfh> ibodi: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<cnhezhong> 谁知道有没有python的中国聊天室？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7bdae8c1jw1dsfufy53aij.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 100-30呢啊?
<roylez_> adam8157: 对啊
<ibodi> yhlfh: 问题我的本本半年都上不了往。那个 ubuntu 安装盘是怎么上的往呢？
<yhlfh> ibodi: 那要看你這半年上不了的原因是什麽
<ibodi> yhlfh: yhlfh  /etc/fstab 好的。晚上回去研究。
<hamo_web> roylez_: adam8157  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/70a90346tw1dsgue12fgzj.jpg
<ibodi> yhlfh: 因为没有上网驱动。装了也没有用。
<hamo_web> roylez_: adam8157  这个真心画的不错...
<adam8157> roylez_: 叠死他们
<adam8157> hamo_web: 在哪
<yhlfh> ibodi: 所以現在給你裝了上網驅動就可以用了
<cnhezhong> 好有快感 哈
<hamo_web> adam8157: 啥在哪？
<roylez_> adam8157: 转业直接去五星级酒店好了...
<adam8157> hamo_web: 你肉身在哪
<hamo_web> adam8157: 国家图书馆什么的
<adam8157> ...
<ibodi> yhlfh: 你大概没有明白我说的。我的机子上不了往，它说要下载上网驱动。我想它是怎么下载成的。
<roylez_> hamo_web: 所谓记笔记技能满级 http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20120429/1200/p_large_kr0p_28bd00002f161261.jpg
<hamo_web> adam8157: 写论文那...要毕业啊...
<adam8157> hamo_web: 啧啧
<ibodi> yhlfh: 不过可能那个上网驱动是在安装盘里面的。
<cnhezhong> ilisp: #lisp-cn是谁开的and谁管理呢？
<ibodi> yhlfh: 我在那个 fstab 文件加一行：UUID=xxxx-xxxx  /win7 nfts <option> ... 然后怎么弄。最好 root only
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • osdlyrics在11.10上怎么弄也看不到系统托盘图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372662 在ppa源中安装的，在/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps也有osd-lyrics-trayicon.png，图标缓存也更新了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangya — 2012-04-30 13:48
<yhlfh> ibodi: option就写defaults吧
<hamo_web> ibodi: 你是说只有root可以访问/win7?
<yhlfh> ibodi: 那驱动是安装盘里自带的
<ibodi> 哦
<may1i> ibodi: press F2 to continue.
<ibodi> 是的。只有 root 可以mount
<ibodi> 感觉不错哈1204.
<ibodi> 那个窗口标题栏天下统一黑色。可以自定义不？
<ibodi> 几个窗口叠在一起，很不容易分清谁是谁
<a-nerd1> 设置主题就行
<ibodi> 主题默认最好看。
<ibodi> 一共4个主题。
<a-nerd1> 想要透明主题
<ibodi> a-nerd1: 没有看到在哪里设置透明，默认全黑，第二是灰白，下面两个超级不好看。
<ibodi> 哦。是这样哦
<ibodi> 怎么查看 显卡驱动装上了呢？
<may1i> cnhezhong: python-+/
<may1i> +
<cnhezhong> may1i: 开什么玩笑。我要的是python中国的聊天室哦
<derekchiang> 兄弟们，我搞了一个上午宽带都没搞成，到底怎么回事啊。。。。。。。。。。
<derekchiang> 我用的是我的e家
<derekchiang> 就是用笔记本连wifi，然后宽带拨号上网
<cnhezhong> derekchiang: 静心的去研究并自己查找资料。
<may1i> cnhezhong: #python-cn
<derekchiang> 然后我用了pppoeconf，但还是没用呀
<derekchiang> cnhezhong: 我研究了一上午了，所以想来请教一下大家
<cnhezhong> may1i: 继续开玩笑了不是？没看到#python-cn就我一个人在那盯着么
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问一下ubuntu12.04中一般都是用什么播放视频的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372663 软件太多了，实在不知道用哪个 我以前也用过mplayer、smplayer、自带的 不太会选择，大家给我推荐一个普及点的把谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenjy302 — 2012-04-30 13:50
<hamo_web> derekchiang: pppoeconf是不支持走wifi拨号的...至少半年前不支持...
<derekchiang> 额我昨天刚装Ubuntu的时候是可以的，然后今天就不行了
<hamo_web> derekchiang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536692
<kk> hamo_web ⇪ t: [ubuntu] PPPOE over wifi - Ubuntu Forums
<hamo_web> kk: xiao
<hamo_web> kk: 小k，你又活啦？
<kk> hamo_web, 尝试把一个更具体的上下文。  ㍦ 
<nicol> cnhezhong: 用totem吧
<nicol> 呵呵
<nicol> 以前用smplayer的
<cnhezhong> nicol: 跟我说的么？
<nicol> cnhezhong: 是的啊
<cnhezhong> nicol: totem是什么？
<nicol> 。。。
<cnhezhong> nicol: 我前面问的是python中文聊天室的事情。
<hamo_web> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo_web: .
<derekchiang> hamo_web: 谢谢你的链接。我发现这上面的事我是做过的，但没有用。。
<hamo_web> derekchiang: 那就不知道了....摆脱pppoe很多年了...
<derekchiang> 那你们现在怎么拨号上网？
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你的变量命名规则是啥
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 啥叫变量命名规则？
<hamo_web> CyrusYzGTt_: 我用驼峰式
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 额，变量命名习惯
<hamo_web> CyrusYzGTt_: 虽然没统一过...但名义上用驼峰式...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: cyrusYzGTt_is_an_idiot = true
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 这种？
<CyrusYzGTt_> hamo_web: myDate?
<hamo_web> CyrusYzGTt_: yep
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: ...
<cnhezhong> hamo_web: 骆驼蹄？哈
<roylez_> cnhezhong: 淫人，你藏得可真深呢，不过还是被我发现了
<piggybox> roylez:  _那种是snake风格
<a-nerd> 骆驼趾
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你不会真得写那么长的吧
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 偶尔
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 那你平时的怎么写
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 当中一般不会多过两个 _
<cnhezhong> roylez_: 少儿不宜，我龌龊了 哈
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 发现一套好的变量命名实在是很重要，变量一旦多了，连自己都不知道自己写的是啥
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 给一片你写的东西让我学下
 * hamo_web 果然一到下午channel里就热闹起来了...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 没有
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 高级设置无法启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372665 刚升级到12.04，安装了gnome-shell，安装了高级设置。安装了wine，然后选了源，更新了软件和语言，在gnome shell extentions上面用网页安装了几个拓展的。重启，结果就进不了高级设置了。求高手解答。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hackyoung — 2012-04-30 14:09 …
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 非得要我揭你的底是吧，我去找下
<roylez_> ....
<hamo_web> CyrusYzGTt_: 求爆料...
<CyrusYzGTt_> Zsh、Mutt和Xterm问答 - Roy Zuo (roylez, IRC上人称主席)
<CyrusYzGTt_> http://www.digipedia.pl/usenet/thread/19472/3245/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y Usenet - 接下来三天的IRC课堂活动主题预告
<CyrusYzGTt_> 主席那个bot我再找找
<hamo_web> CyrusYzGTt_: 主席还写过bot? 是大小眼么？
<roylez_> 没写过irc的bot
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • eclipse 颜色设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372666 将background color 改成绿豆沙 色的值是多少啊？ 搜不到了，网上给的在windows下改成绿豆色的。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzcUbuntu — 2012-04-30 14:26
<CyrusYzGTt_> hamo_web: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/dict
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_ ⇪ t: dotfiles/bin/dict at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: haha
<CyrusYzGTt_> def deepFindAll(element, tag):
<CyrusYzGTt_> if __name__=='__main__':
<CyrusYzGTt_>  BOLD='\033[1m'
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 华虹
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 啥？...
<hamo_web> roylez_: CyrusYzGTt_ 看来主席也用过驼峰啊
<roylez_> hamo_web: 我不用python都有一阵子了...
<cnhezhong> 刚才说绿豆色  我日了，表述真专业
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: [01:58] <MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...华虹，11点叫我
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 以前是这么写的，后来觉得看得眼累，就用 _ 了
<cnhezhong> 绿豆色 绿豆色 以后红色叫红豆色 黄色叫黄豆色
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 哪里看到的？
<cnhezhong> 都张悟本了 哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 日志
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> [13:40] <adam8157> jiero: 求袋鼠肉
<CyrusYzGTt_> [13:42] <jiero> Destine: 几个月后我去你家，你养我吧。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: [13:42] <adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 哟西
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt_: 哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 你也快成大神了吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> [14:07] <jiero> Destine: 你曾经以为我是女人吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_> [14:01] <Destine> jiero, 果然是男人。
<CyrusYzGTt_> [14:08] <jiero> Destine: 恩。好。我倒是希望保持不男不女的 :)
<CyrusYzGTt_> [14:14]  * jiero 往 adam8157 嘴里打气
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 这又不是我说的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> [14:29] <MeaCulpa> 不知道...一把澡洗好发现我都被ban了...
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: [14:55] <roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 又多一个查户口的，nnnnd
<nicol> 能问大家个问题不啊
<nicol> 使用irc到底需要注册不啊？
<CyrusYzGTt_> [14:56] <pityonline> roylez_: 主席你天天看这个，迟早走火入魔……
<nicol> 为社会么我没有注册，也可以加到频道里面呢
<nicol> 我是新手啊，很confused
<roylez_> nicol: 偶尔聊就不注册了，天天聊，你懂的
<a-nerd> 这说说明不需要
<nicol> 哦，注册了有什么好处不？
<adam8157> roylez_: 晚上和我妈视频完了之后就把系统迁移到lvm over luks
 * CyrusYzGTt_ ps.3月8日果然是个好日子，
<nicol> roylez, a-nerd 就是不用被抢帐号？
<nicol> 还有 就是这个ubuntu server 跟 freenode 是什么关系啊？
<CyrusYzGTt_> nicol: 偶尔聊就不注册了，天天聊，当然就更不用注册了
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • java变量设置内容 profile http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372670 #set java environment export JAVA_HOME=/home/italks/jdk1.6.0_31 export JRE_HOME=/home/italks/jdk1.6.0_31/jre export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:$JAVA_HOME/lib:$JAVA_HOME/jre/lib export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/jre/bin:$PATH:$HOME/bin 统计信息: 发表于 由 msdefy — 2012-04-30 14:47
<nicol> 唉，
 * yunfan 无聊 再做一次lfs
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 主席天天看什么了? 你没挖出来呀
<nicol> CyrusYzGTt_： 8什么意思啊？
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦, 你挖出来了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 老实交代，你毛片有几个T？
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: [14:55] <roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 蛋蛋不会告诉你的
<CyrusYzGTt_> 发错了。。。
<a-nerd> .
<adam8157> roylez_: 我所有数据才20G, 摇滚专辑就有10G...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 剩下的就是毛片了
<roylez_> adam8157: 5T的硬盘？
<adam8157> roylez_: 250G
<cnhezhong> adam8157：好吉利的数字！
 * roylez_ 做好了明天见不到 adam8157 上线的准备
 * adam8157 =,=
<adam8157> roylez_: 而且咱是迁移过去, 不是重装
<oumu> cnhezhong: #python.tw
<cnhezhong> oumu: 是的，这个是台湾的，我平时在的。我要的是大陆的，。
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: http://roylez.wordpress.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y Jiggling & Wiggling
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你的？
<metbsd> 安卓有什么好的短信软件
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 旧的，没删而已
<piggybox> cnhezhong: 你自己建个大陆的吧
<metbsd> 要那种可以放私密短信的
<adam8157> roylez_: 迁移去啊
<cnhezhong> piggybox: 没精力也没能力
<roylez_> adam8157: 迁移毛，文章都转不对
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 博士后做得实在是很憋气，影响跟老婆的感情，于是开始偷偷 ...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 我真的不介意kickban了你
<may1i> 最好的约炮工具是？
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你有老婆了原来。。。
<imadper> may1i: 劲舞团
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司要求在年底前所有机器用truecrypt加密
<adam8157> roylez_: luks不行?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不行
<cnhezhong> 进来几个人来维持一段日子看看效果：#python-cn 看看效果，考虑开通不开通。希望经常在线的来维持一下这个聊天室：/join #python-cn。 谢
<adam8157> roylez_: 那就tc吧 其实都一样的, 一个内置一个第三方而已
<may1i> roylez_: 估计是受到那个儿童色情男truecrypt的案子的启发？
<roylez_> adam8157: 新CEO，sales出身，女的，一些莫名其妙的东西就多了
 * a-nerd test
<cnhezhong> adam8157: 给python-cn维持一段时间好么 用你的adam8157_away
<adam8157> roylez_: 所以我很讨厌非技术人员做高层, 然后一推不做技术的人围着他转 然后管一堆做技术的人
<adam8157> cnhezhong: 频道有啥要维护的... 你注册了就是了
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 公司貌似向来就是这样的
<cnhezhong> adam8157: 如果没人登陆进来，注册它又有什么用。我想知道到底会不会有大家进来交流。谢
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 干活的永远是小兵
<ilisp> cnhezhong: hi
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt_: roylez_ 然后做技术的看不上不做技术的高层, 不做技术的高层因为被看不上各种不爽, 搞各种恶心事刷存在感
<ilisp> cnhezhong: 你好。
<cnhezhong> ilisp: hi
<ilisp> cnhezhong: 我是#lisp-zh的op..
<cnhezhong> ilisp: 是么 那我join它聊
<ilisp> cnhezhong: ?
<nicol> 是不是注册了，可以加入一些特殊的聊天室啊？
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 等你做到高层，你也不会天天搞技术了。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊，找不到事情，就会想法子恶心人刷存在感
<cfy> nicol: 反了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt_: 起码是技术出身, 知道哪些事情不对技术人员的路子
<nicol> 啊？
<cfy> nicol: 是有些聊天室做了限制。所以得注册
<nicol> cfy, s什么意思
<nicol> cfy: 恩，注册认证之后，才能加入那些聊天室哈
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334113
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 奎爷上非诚勿扰 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * adam8157 0_o
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过
<CyrusYzGTt_> happyaron: 我惹你了吗？花痴
<Colin-shzsc> 最近用 Arch 发现个问题，Xfce 升级后自动挂载的路径变成了 /run/media
<roylez_> adam8157: 这哥们怎么去了村委会....
<adam8157> roylez_: 以前是哪的?
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 我被人莫名其妙给踢了，你得给我做主呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * adam8157 表示用户核心OP
<roylez_> ...
 * adam8157 拥护核心OP
 * adam8157 System Rescue CD真好, Puppy用来做系统维护还是不行
<imadper> mengfei: 孟非老师好, 乐佳还有黄菡呢?
<imadper> mengfei: 什么时候把我们大家都带上非诚勿扰呀?
<cnhezhong> mengfei: 此神是彼神否？
<nicol> cnhezhong, 你的播放器搞定了没有啊
<nicol> cnhezhong: ?
<cnhezhong> nicol: 大哥，我有提播放器的事情么？最起码今天没提吧
<felixtao> 貌似这个频道和ubuntu没啥关系哈：）
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU里如何恢复硬盘数据啊？啊啊啊啊,想死的心都有了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372674 由于升级1204报错，我就决定重新安装下1110，结果手一抖，安装分区居然选的是整个硬盘 于是，悲剧了！！ 数据全部木有了！！！！ 求救啊～～～～～～～～～～～～～～如何恢复啊 这个盘里有我和老婆多年 …
<nicol> cnhezhong: 就是你吧，还发了地址啊
<nicol> cnhezhong: 就是你吧，我记得
<CyrusYzGTt_> 原来这里还真得开过讲座
<a-nerd> 问了句totem好像
 * adam8157 afk
<cnhezhong> nicol: 求真相！不应该啊。我问的是python哦
<cfy> 为啥我不能同步mp4....
<nicol> a-nerd, cnhezhong: 你说的好不，mplayer smplayer 没法选择 ，给你推荐的啊
<nicol> cnhezhong: 哈哈
<cfy> 真是的。。。。。
<cfy> ipod touch....
<cnhezhong> a-nerd: 我的那个心哦
<imadper> cfy: 壕, 鉴定完毕
<cfy> imadper: lisper你好
<cnhezhong> a-nerd: 我的神哦，真的没有啊
<imadper> cfy: 你这是自动回复?
<cfy> imadper: 不是啊。我现在都没开自动回复啊
<imadper> cfy: 好吧~
<roylez_> adam8157: 我3年前就用过这 system rescue CD，唉
<cfy> imadper: 额。。。。我去加个相关的 qq群问下。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 壕慢走
<CyrusYzGTt_> [00:33] <archl> happyaron: 哈皮， destine 为什么那样诱惑你呢。？
<shixuedela> ?
<shixuedela> 有人吗？
<Guest55377> yes
<shixuedela> 有活人啊
<a-nerd> 没有
<shixuedela> 大家都是僵尸啊
<shixuedela> 看不懂啊 都是英文
<shixuedela> 这个聊天系统怎么进入呢？
<vic> ..........
 * NWMonster 为了证明我是活的，我说句话。。。
<shixuedela> 我是稀里糊涂进来的
<cfy> 什么东西？
<lingyang> :-!
<vic> 迷茫
<NWMonster> 那就稀里糊涂的呆着吧。。哈哈哈
<shixuedela> 我下次要是想进来了 怎么进来呢
<Guest55377> 糊里糊涂进来呗
<shixuedela> 可是电脑要是关机了 下次怎么进呢 我也想稀里糊涂一直待下来
<imadper> sh
<NWMonster> open irrsi /connect irc.freenode.net /join #ubuntu-cn
<imadper> shixuedela: 为什么要关机...
<shixuedela> 可是怕下次在怎么都进步来了
<Guest55377> 。。。。。
<Guest55377> 右上角有个信息
<lingyang> 在稀里糊涂一次
<imadper> shixuedela: 你问问adam, 让他 uptime给你看看, 都一年没关机了
<NWMonster> imadper, shixuedela 不关机是个好办法
<shixuedela> 我自己Google吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 以前不是不用lvm和luks么.. sysresuce相比别的又大
<shixuedela> 这个叫什么东东
<mengfei> 百度 irc ubuntu-cn,教程多的是
<shixuedela> OK 谢拉
<cnhezhong> a-nerd: 什么个情况，你或许应该问问其他人，毕竟我还是小白级别的。
<Guest55377> 我也是小白级别的，有大神级别的人物再吗
<shixuedela> firefox 没有恢复关掉的网页吗？ 纠结
<nicol> 呵呵，我注册成功了
<shixuedela> 我是大婶级别的
<cnhezhong> Guest55377: 有人跟我说过，不说话的基本是大师级的
<XwinX> shixuedela: 没有吗？
<nicol> 原来注册的好处就是nickname不会被抢注
<imadper> nicol: 我在这里也有三年了, 到现在没有注册, 也没人抢过我的nick
<shixuedela> XwinX 没有什么？
<nicol> imadper: 呵呵，你的名字特殊嘛
<XwinX> shixuedela: 恢复关掉的网页
<Guest55377> cnhezhong：我估计也是
<NWMonster> imadper: 不下线，一直霸占这个ID
<XwinX> imadper: 你说了，就有人抢注了
<MARS__> 你也可以该ID
<imadper> XwinX: 谁这么dt
<shixuedela> 貌似就那么几个按钮
<nicol> imadper, : 是不是可以自己搭建自己的irc服务器啊
<imadper> nicol: 可以
<shixuedela> 这个比QQ好玩多了
<XwinX> shixuedela: 好玩在哪
<nicol> 因为我在红帽里面也有个服务器
<shixuedela> QQ现在大家都是隐身 要不也不说话
<MARS__> 这个比QQ好玩吗？？？
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 那是，当你玩够qq后，就会发现，简单的就是美。
<XwinX> shixuedela: 不能裸聊
<shixuedela> QQ感觉就像一个乱坟场
<cnhezhong> MARS__: 没有可比性。最起码它没有给你有收费的功能。
<shixuedela> 都是私人
<XwinX> shixuedela: 不能语音
<shixuedela> 死人
<imadper> XwinX: 你现在脱光了聊, 没人管你
<XwinX> shixuedela: 不能发图
<adam8157> roylez_: lvcreate 的计量是1000还是1024?
<shixuedela> 其实打字也不错啊
<a-nerd> 裸聊可以用Google+
<XwinX> imadper: 我现在是光着的啊， 可能你看不到
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道，重要么？
<a-nerd> 10人群裸
<cnhezhong> XwinX: 掌嘴。不能直接发图。
<XwinX> imadper: 你看，irc就是这个不好
<imadper> XwinX: ...
<MARS__> ho no大家不要这么邪恶耗不耗
<shixuedela> 如何都语音了 那你使用电脑的功能就退化了
<shixuedela> 如果
<adam8157> roylez_: 强迫症患者喜欢一切都整整齐齐...
<XwinX> shixuedela: 为啥语音了，电脑功能就退化？
<imadper> XwinX: 你的打字技能会退步...
<shixuedela> 额`确实
<yunfan> XwinX: 2
<shixuedela> 长期语音 打字都不会了
<cfy> XwinX: 要打字干啥？
<XwinX> imadper: 技术进步，以后不要打字了
<cfy> imadper: 有打字干啥？
<cfy> imadper: 直接人脑输入
<XwinX> 脑电波
<shixuedela> lianxiyingyu dajiadouyongpingyindaba
<imadper> cfy: 那你就白用你的那个鸟键盘了...
<cnhezhong> XwinX: 是阿，心灵感性就行了。一个眼神代表了一篇技术文章。
<MARS__> 像头盔那样的？
<shixuedela> hehe
<cfy> imadper: 你还知道我那鸟键盘啊。。。。
<shixuedela> wohaishibuyonghanzile
<shixuedela> zhijiepinyin
<shixuedela> manmandejiuxuehuiyingyule
<imadper> cfy: 反正我觉得, 输入中文不会好用多少的
<XwinX> imadper: 要键盘做啥，砸了
<a-nerd> Chinese Please
<imadper> XwinX: 笔记本!!
<MARS__> 我去
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 我日
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈哈。没用就没用了。扔掉嘛
<XwinX> imadper: 砸了
<imadper> ..........
<shixuedela> zuiqimazheyangkeyixuexidancia
<imadper> me cfy XwinX 你们先砸!
<cnhezhong> 中国拼音采用了几十年
<MARS__> 是熟悉26个英文字母吧？
<a-nerd> 五笔用了多少年？
<XwinX> 五笔好
<cnhezhong> 教育普及了，但是没有几个能够把汉字写好。是进步还是落后？
<cfy> imadper: 可是还没到那个时候啊。。。
<XwinX> cnhezhong: 进步啊
<shixuedela> woganjuehaishipinyinhao
<cfy> imadper: 等能脑电波输入了再说
<cnhezhong> XwinX: 辩证的看。
<imadper> cfy: 好像可以了吧...
<imadper> cfy: 总是有这方面的新闻
<adam8157> roylez_: lv默认是线性排列的么?(初次创建)
<XwinX> cnhezhong: 难道现在大家用刀刻乌龟壳就是先进生产力？
<shixuedela> whois adam8157
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<cfy> imadper: ....
<a-nerd> ..
<shixuedela> ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个我只是关心. 是不是不重要
<cfy> adam8157: 不是可以看的么。。。
<cnhezhong> cfy: 到那个时候，信息数据量会大的不可想象。
<adam8157> cfy: how
<cfy> adam8157: 可以看每个的lv分布。
<shixuedela> zenmehebierenduiliaone?
<MARS__> 不知道，看见你在这彪这么多字母，还以为你是老外呢。
<adam8157> cfy: how
<shixuedela> 怎么和别人对聊呢？
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 别挑战我的心理底线啊，求你了。
<cfy> adam8157: pv[tab]啥的。
<shixuedela> 好吧 我孩子
<yunfan> XwinX: lfs的gcc版本居然还是4.2的
<shixuedela> pv cnhezhong ？
<cfy> adam8157: 我忘了。。。。具体命令，反正就那几个。把verbose打开就能看
<a-nerd> 双击昵称
<XwinX> yunfan: lfs 是啥？
<cfy> XwinX: .....
 * adam8157 lvm的manpage中GB GiB的定义和wiki是反的
<yunfan> lfs7.1说gcc不推荐4.6.2 可是我的是4.6.3 额
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥可是玩存储的，都不管这个...
<XwinX> cfy: ...
<shixuedela> ？
<yunfan> XwinX: LFS?
<adam8157> roylez_: 好奇
<XwinX> yunfan: 没听过
<shixuedela> help?
<cfy> XwinX: 就一个发行版
<XwinX> cfy: 哦，没用过
<cfy> XwinX: 同没用过
<XwinX> cfy: 哪天我试试
<yunfan> XwinX: 你睡傻掉了
<XwinX> yunfan: 没有啊，醒来半天了
<mengfei> yunfan: 折腾lfs啊，我还没试过，试过gentoo后就不打算再试了，太费功夫了，还是arch好用
<shixuedela> 额 昨天早上吃完饭 到现在还没吃饭 中间睡了4小时
<XwinX> mengfei: 同支持 arch
<shixuedela> 就为了安装一个ubuntu
<XwinX> shixuedela: ubuntu 这么难装？
<shixuedela> 不是难装
<XwinX> shixuedela: 那要装这么久？
<shixuedela> 是因为第一次安装 除了好多问题 一个一个排查
<MARS__> 是不会装
<shixuedela> 然后手机google
<MARS__> 正在引导文件？
<XwinX> shixuedela: ...
<XwinX> shixuedela: 我也没装过
<XwinX> shixuedela: 但看别人用过
<shixuedela> 还有分区也不知道 什么都不懂 就稀里糊涂安装了
<yunfan> mengfei: 我试过两次 没什么感觉 所以再做几次看看
<yunfan> 我买了这机器来不就是为了编译方便嘛
<XwinX> yunfan: SB
<yunfan> XwinX: 2è´§
<shixuedela> 一分区就出错 原来是ubuntu的ISO文件我也给分区了
<XwinX> yunfan: BS
<soiamso> yunfan: 16核？
<shixuedela> 引导直接出问题
<Colin-shzsc> 我曾经梦想用 Gentoo，现在用 Arch 就再也不想换了
<yunfan> soiamso: 8核吧 不过我都make -j15
<soiamso> yunfan: 再搭一台 distcc
<shixuedela> 最后把ISO镜像扔U盘上 分区了硬盘 然后就安装OK了
<adam8157> roylez_: lvextend 和resize2fs用的G的标准一致么?
<yunfan> soiamso: 我家里虽然机器多 都是不管用的 只有这个机器还行
<soiamso> yunfan: 千兆网
<XwinX> yunfan: 又在炫耀你的16核
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似我看到有推荐说 -j 后面的数字用核心数×2+1
<roylez_> adam8157: resize2fs不用接参数，自动加到最大
<adam8157> roylez_: 缩小呢
<shixuedela> 有没有这个聊天软件的教程视频啊 我看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 一样
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过你吃多了去缩？
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 看ubuntu的wiki
<majormeng> qtqq用debian6安装,竟然显示qt库太旧...
<XwinX> nvidia 用 gnome shell 真不给力
<soiamso> adam8157 最少写簇数
<XwinX> 卡卡
<adam8157> roylez_: 先缩fs再缩lv的啊 resize2fs要指定的
<majormeng> 然道大家的qt库都很心么?
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<yunfan> XwinX: 我哪里有16核？
<Colin-shzsc> 我的 N 卡竟然用闭源驱动会死掉
<yunfan> 我是16G ram 好不好 XwinX
 * adam8157 应该是一致的
<XwinX> yunfan: 那是8?
<XwinX> yunfan: 哦
<chenchacha1> 集显用 gnome-shell 流畅
<shixuedela> 怎么看ubuntu的wikt
<XwinX> Colin-shzsc: 我不死，但没 intel 的流畅
<soiamso> adam8157 因该都用 1024 进的
<yunfan> 内核好像还真有个 给i7用的选项 额
<adam8157> soiamso: 恩
<soiamso> yunfan: amd fx 系列?
<Colin-shzsc> Xin
<XwinX> Colin-shzsc: 但是我一台intel 的机器， 用最新的 xorg 会出现刷新问题，在gtk3上
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 去ubuntu中文论坛首页，导航里有wiki这一项。
<Colin-shzsc> XwinX: 反正我本来就是烂卡一块，8400，Nouveau 用着倒还可以
<XwinX> Colin-shzsc: 不想用 nouveau
<shixuedela> 好的 谢拉
<yunfan> soiamso: 有个core 2 xeon
<shixuedela> 突然发现自己不是一般的白痴
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 然后里面自己着着关于irc的讲解。or看百度百科和维基百科的irc的解释。
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 这是一个学习的过程。谁一开始也不是什么都会。
<shixuedela> 恩 我会的看得 一会我试试我能不能犀利糊涂在进来
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 大家都是小白，只是一个过程。
<yunfan> 上次看到一个pdf 叫 40分钟搞定lfs 额
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 你可以加我msn ：shandong001#msn.com
<yunfan> 就编译了两个东西 kernel + busybox
<XwinX> yunfan: ...
<soiamso> yunfan: 你的及其多少分钟搞定？
<yunfan> XwinX: 你可以去搜索 elfs 40 minutes
<XwinX> yunfan: 不搜索
<XwinX> yunfan: 不折腾
<yunfan> soiamso: 我估计最多10分钟 内核2分钟足够了
<XwinX> yunfan: 我用 redflag, 我自豪
<cnhezhong> XwinX: 明智。
<yunfan> XwinX: 狗屁 你刚刚还在支持arch
<XwinX> cnhezhong: thk
<cfy> yunfan: 你是怎么在8分钟内编译出gnome3的？
<XwinX> yunfan: 我用 redflag, 就不能支持 arch 了
<piggybox> redflag还活着啊。。。
<yunfan> cfy: lfs又不编gnome3
<soiamso> cfy: 32G 内存
<XwinX> piggybox: 活的很好
<yunfan> XwinX: 你哪个机器用rf了？
<yunfan> 阿 对了 国家要搞统一isa
<XwinX> yunfan: 我哪个机器不用 rf 了
<yunfan> 到时候选个mips 你们就爽了
<cnhezhong> yunfan: 国家？
<cfy> soiamso: 32G内存能在8min内编译出么、
<yunfan> XwinX: 你自己的机器
<XwinX> yunfan: 我有 mips 版本啊
<yunfan> cnhezhong: 贵国
<soiamso> yunfan: 多少内存?
<XwinX> yunfan: 龙芯就是嘛
<cnhezhong> yunfan: 嘿嘿。
<yunfan> soiamso: 我的机器？ 16G
<XwinX> yunfan: 我哪有自己的机器，都是公司的
<yunfan> XwinX: 龙芯烂死
<yunfan> 其实国内有三大市场上做得还行的mips
<XwinX> yunfan: 支持国产
<XwinX> yunfan: 我用国产我自豪
<yunfan> 君正 炬力 + boxchip
<yunfan> 我也觉得这样好 mips便宜 干脆买下来 放到公共域去
<soiamso> yunfan: k3v2 属于什么水平？
<yunfan> soiamso: 什么？？
<XwinX> yunfan: 据说要搞统一的cpu架构
<yunfan> XwinX: 我说的就这个阿
 * imadper afk
<happyaron> 顶alpha
<XwinX> yunfan: 嗯
<happyaron> mips没希望
<cnhezhong> 论坛是不是出问题了阿。
<yunfan> alpha就大坑了 额
<yunfan> mips稍微靠谱点 arm目前发展得好好的 买起来太费钱了
<XwinX> happyaron: 支持
<cnhezhong> 你们能登陆ubuntu中文论坛么
<cfy> yunfan: 谁去买？
<yunfan> 我看到老外的评论说 不如买全美达的技术 硬件上模拟所有的架构 lol
<yunfan> cfy: 国家掏钱 额 纳税人的
<maplebeats> cnhezhong: 清空你的cookie
<cfy> yunfan: 你觉得国家会这么傻么
<yunfan> cfy: 是新闻 大佬 不是我的建议
<cfy> yunfan: 文科生 能理性点么
<cfy> yunfan: 买了已经？
<yunfan> cfy: 国家在考虑买哪个
<soiamso> cfy: 绝对是山寨一个指令集，
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。然后全部公开？
<cnhezhong> cfy: 国家干的傻事还少阿
<cfy> soiamso: ..
<yunfan> cfy: 你不看新闻的？
<cfy> yunfan: 这个我知道。。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 不会山寨的 其实国家的思路我知道 就是老是被人troll 搞烦了 干脆买一个 规定都用这个 让你没得troll
<yunfan> 这个叫头疼医头
<soiamso> 反市场行为，政府行为
<yunfan> soiamso: 很正常 日本政府也干过这种事
<XwinX> soiamso: 这样好
<cnhezhong> 论坛怎么回事！？
<yunfan> 又不是所有国家都是完全自由主义的
<XwinX> soiamso: 省得我们做了 arm 做 mips， 再做alpha,再做...
<yunfan> XwinX: :-)
<soiamso> yunfan: 日人也没有成功，不是吗？ sony 就是这样挂的，例如sony的相机的存储卡
<cnhezhong> roylez: 论坛怎么回事？
<XwinX> yunfan: 做的想吐了
<yunfan> soiamso: 我只是说日本政府也做过 至于成功不成公 谁知道是哪个问题导致的？
<happyaron> mips没希望，超算都用debian，然后性能那么低下。
<yunfan> 反正我感觉这个事要做的话 买mips是最便宜最实用的
<yunfan> 性能低我感觉是他们用的参数保守
<happyaron> mips做得了桌面么？mips放路由器上也只能做通用芯片
<XwinX> yunfan: microcai 就是受不了，把众志的产品经理骂得狗血淋头
<yunfan> 就好像我的机器是i7 结果用的ubuntu 也不过是i386
<happyaron> mips做移动设备有戏么？
<XwinX> happyaron: 能做桌面
<happyaron> XwinX: 性能啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 你居然能问这种问题！！！
<XwinX> happyaron: 能跑 kde3.5
<yunfan> happyaron: 市场上mips的移动设备太多了 额
<happyaron> yunfan: 我说智能手机那种才算
<happyaron> XwinX: 我知道。。。还能跑gnome3呢
<XwinX> happyaron: gnome3 没跑过，不知道
<XwinX> happyaron: 我们在龙芯上用的是 kde3.5
<yunfan> happyaron: 也有 不过不是大厂 联想的手机曾经是mips 现在tcl在用jz4770做手机
<happyaron> yunfan: 不都是低端货么。。。
<happyaron> 而且山寨手机的风采已经不再了
<yunfan> happyaron: 那只是厂商定位的问题阿  我在地铁上还看到有300mhz的x86呢 难道我据此说明x86很低端？
<happyaron> XwinX: 木有上游支持的东西，早晚要死
<yunfan> happyaron: mips不是不能做高端 你去看那种硬件防火墙 有个100核的 就是mips的
<XwinX> happyaron: 拿到钱就得了， 管他活不活
<happyaron> XwinX: lol
<yunfan> happyaron: 只是厂商想要出低端货 又省电 所以才搞这种的
<happyaron> yunfan: 处理芯片都不是mips
<happyaron> yunfan: 人家的工作板卡都是专用电路好吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 我看的那个100核的是
<happyaron> yunfan: mips是用来跑系统的
<soiamso> happyaron: 发行玩，有空了？
<happyaron> soiamso: 休息一两天
<XwinX> happyaron: 在忙什么啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 你去搜 tilera 100核的mips
<XwinX> yunfan: 有空吗？吃个饭怎么样
<yunfan> happyaron: 中国有一帮人还在打算引进来做硬件防火墙
<piggybox> 现在的显卡里面也有1百多个核
<yunfan> XwinX: 不怎么样
<XwinX> yunfan: 叫上 yetist
<happyaron> yunfan: 那早该用SPARC了
<XwinX> yunfan: 很久没一起吃饭了
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你就去买呗
<yunfan> 买得到么 多少钱？
<yunfan> 性价比就是mips好
<happyaron> yunfan: 有引进mips的钱，不如写自己的板卡
<yunfan> 你非要讲性能 不如去买power了
<happyaron> yunfan: 你看华为思科这样的企业，谁搞？
<cnhezhong> http://imagebin.org/210343
<yunfan> 问题是ibm卖么 额
<happyaron> yunfan: 性能的话alpha最牛
<happyaron> yunfan: 单核
<yunfan> happyaron: mips几千万就可以搞定 现在他们正在搞破产 额
<yunfan> happyaron: 哪年的数据？
<happyaron> 谁用呢？
<cfy> yunfan: 这么便宜
<cfy> yunfan: 可以多买几家的
<yunfan> cfy: 所以我才说有买头阿
<happyaron> yunfan: alpha停止开发之前，一直是单核性能第一。
<yunfan> cfy: arm你现在要买 市值好像是几十e?
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<yunfan> 而且苹果是不是愿意放
<cfy> yunfan: 你买。人间愿意卖么。。
<cfy> yunfan: 你买。人家愿意卖么。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 之前， 那mips以前还是超级工作站处理器呢
<happyaron> yunfan: alpha没停几年啊
<yunfan> cfy: 所以我说买mips嘛 他们正在搞破产 当然愿意卖了 arm是不会卖你的
<happyaron> yunfan: mips买了有啥用
<yunfan> happyaron: 也就是说几年前的数据了？
<happyaron> y
<yunfan> happyaron: 有用 中国出的mp4 平板 有三分之一是君正和炬力的芯片
<soiamso> yunfan: arm 的授权，不一样吧，arm自己也不生产芯片吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 那这俩公司自己有许可就ok了，国家买它有啥用过
<yunfan> 还有不少深证杂牌是sochip boxchip这类皮包公司的 如果买下来 就可以光明正大卖了 没有侵犯知识产权一说了
<yunfan> happyaron: 另外的杂牌是没有许可证的 君正也是被mips追究了才买的 不是一开始就买的
<yunfan> soiamso: arm只授权硬核吧
<yunfan> XwinX: 我有个朋友住我这里 出去不方便 带去又跟你们不认识的
<happyaron> yunfan: 可是还有啥用？全国只造这些东西？
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个你问国家去 我说买mips的前提是国家真的决定买 你现在讨论的是到底要不要买 这不是我决定的
<happyaron> 几千万就算买了，也没多少钱。国家给龙芯画饼10e
<cfy> yunfan: 买了有啥用？
<happyaron> 完全可以再搞个别的有用的。
<yunfan> cfy: 问国家去
<yunfan> 不过国家除了买isa 还有别的动作 说是要采购上全用这个
<XwinX> yunfan: 啥朋友，男的女的？
<yunfan> 所以我怀疑教育上是不是也教这个
 * adam8157 outdoor
<yunfan> XwinX: 当然是男的了 如果是女的 我还在这聊天？
<XwinX> yunfan: 男的住着做啥，赶走
<soiamso> yunfan:  也就是吧win 打死掉？ 如果台式机也用这芯片的话
<yunfan> soiamso: 是阿
<happyaron> 就现在这几个厂子，搞啥都搞不起来。
<yunfan> soiamso: 既然用了mips win32是彻底没戏了 就算弄回来 你也无法重装 win 所以政府部门 学校就不会再有侵犯知识产权的系统了
<soiamso> 看k3v2 就知道，就算有实力设计的，还是找 老外代工
<yunfan> 就怕有国内那几个打包商火速把winpe for mips搞出来 额
<yunfan> 找对岸呗
<a-nerd> 没有了Win用什么
<soiamso> yunfan: 难道红旗会大发？如果红旗大发的话，wps 就牛了
<XwinX> yunfan: 不会的， 以后政府采购就买2套了
<XwinX> yunfan: 一套mips买着看，一套x86买着用
<yunfan> soiamso: 也未必是红旗么 如果真的这么干了 中国这么大的市场 说不定 ubuntu 中国版就是针对mips优化的了
<yunfan> XwinX: 那就看你督促严格不严格了
<soiamso> XwinX: 都这样，例如从 linux 回到 xp 的政府案例，也有
<happyaron> yunfan: 负责、明确地告诉你没有针对mips优化
<XwinX> soiamso: 除了红旗，还有中标软件
<yunfan> XwinX:  不过我看我爸妈用电脑 不是非要锁定win32 的 我爸就上个网站看点新闻 然后去他们内部系统看下文件 其他就没了
<yunfan> happyaron: 那只是现在
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 哪个案例。德国现在是不是政府用linux？
<yunfan> soiamso: 说的是慕尼黑政府？
<happyaron> yunfan: 计算所曾经试图开ubuntu mips的port，但由于实在抠门所以没开下去。
<yunfan> happyaron: 就计算所一个 当然油水不行了
<happyaron> yunfan: 人家要个porter机器都不给啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 这能开得下去么
<yunfan> happyaron: 我都说了 就计算所自己 当然没油水了
<alvin_rxg> 德国那个是因为大家平时都用 windows，都知道的，所以都不用培训。而重新使用 linux 则需要培训。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这什么逻辑呢 把整个中国的市场跟计算所比
<happyaron> yunfan: 红旗和中标都不做n32 abi
<happyaron> yunfan: 那结果就只能用2G内存
<yunfan> happyaron: 那是他们的事
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 使用linux，需要公司配置编程人员，也就是直接跳过 win这种公司，但是也没有几个有单独请编程人员的经验
<happyaron> 这能用了干啥？
<happyaron> gentoo那边张乐早都做出来了
<cnhezhong> 国家是指望不上了，看样子还是需要民众捐款了。看日本地方政府民间买钓鱼岛不就是一个恶心的办法么
<shixuedela> shandong001 还在不
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 在的
<happyaron> 最后这些都是用来卖钱么，真要用到超算上的都是debian那老旧的stable
<shixuedela> 那个你的MSN邮箱地址不对
<happyaron> mipsel
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: shandong001#msn.com是msn地址，把#改成@
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 冰天雪地裸体跪求联想V360显卡解决办法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372677 联想V360BIOS有discrete和switchable两种显卡使用模式，显卡是intel和nvidia 305M。 系统是12.04 32位，采用alternative 安装方式，在switchable模式下安装成功，但重启进入系统后黑屏。 在discrete模式下可以进入系统。 小弟我想在sw …
<yunfan> happyaron: 又不都是超算 额 你怎么一点发展眼光都没有 而且我说的都是假设 是在国家买了以后 如果他没买 我刚才都是放屁的话
<shixuedela> 我知道 但是搜不到你 还有我的帐号后面结尾是@msn.cn
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 防止软件来扫地址。
<cnhezhong> shixuedela: 那你告诉我你的msn地址哦
<happyaron> yunfan: 先找出几个愿意做这些东西的大厂来
<soiamso> yunfan: 过家做芯片，第一件事情是，修改加密模块
<happyaron> yunfan: 中标红旗梦兰君正这样的都没实力
<soiamso> 觉得其他事情政府不关心
<alvin_rxg> 有 msn.cn 吗？？？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这是鸡生蛋 蛋生鸡的问题 他们之所以做不起来 是因为没市场 没几个钱
<yunfan> happyaron: 他们做出来 也没有人芯片用 所以才做不起来 如果市场超级大 油水特别多 那么他们自然有钱来招牛人开发
<happyaron> yunfan: 那么有希望，broadcom为啥不做？
<soiamso> yunfan: 需要行政干预，也就证明没有市场了
<yunfan> happyaron: broadcom在中国有市场？
<yunfan> soiamso: 那凯恩斯主义白研究 马歇尔计划白搞了
<soiamso> yunfan: 别人是创新，别人的计划最后搞出来的是前所未有的大项目。
<soiamso> yunfan: 中国的大项目出来什么了？有多少回馈给民众了
<yunfan> soiamso: 我只针对你那句话 你那句话可是泛指的
<soiamso> yunfan: 我特指搞isa 这个事情
<yunfan> soiamso: 中国的事是这样的 我是承认的 只是我说的全是基于那些假设前提 如果这些前提没有成立 我说的都无用  而你说的是推翻这个前提 你根本不该跟我说这个
<yunfan> soiamso: 如果换个民主政府上台呢？ 民主政府是不是可以干预市场？
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 他倒是给我个msn.cn的地址，到底有没有msn.cn我不清楚，我的是msn.com
<endwens> [endwens@localhost code]$ ls
<endwens> chap16_src     code-ch03.tgz  code-ch08.tgz  code-ch13.tgz    ReadMe.txt
<endwens> chap17_src     code-ch04.tgz  code-ch09.tgz  code-ch14.tgz
<endwens> chapter04      code-ch05.tgz  code-ch10.tgz  code-ch15.tgz
<endwens> code-ch01.tgz  code-ch06.tgz  code-ch11.tgz  down.zip
<endwens> code-ch02.tgz  code-ch07.tgz  code-ch12.tgz  insert_data.sql
<kk> endwens:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<XwinX> yunfan: 民主政府也可以干预市场啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 对阿 但是他刚才就把干预市场视为很bad的事
<yunfan> 好像民主政府必须要完全自由主义市场一样
<endwens> 这是为什么呢？？
<XwinX> yunfan: isa 这个鸟事， 根本就是政府搞烦了， 今天你说国产cpu要支持，明天他又说国产cpu要支持
<XwinX> yunfan: 干脆，统一搞一个，省得天天烦
<XwinX> yunfan: 这就是这个意思
<endwens> 我输入的命令是 tar -xzf *tgz
<yunfan> XwinX: 我估计龙芯的人有去游说 因为我现在就觉得mips戏最大
<yunfan> XwinX: 主要是领导人出国 也省得老被troll
<soiamso> yunfan: 民主政府不会为一个芯片，干预市场，所以有5，6个架构等你非民主政府去研究，如果ISA 只有一种架构，就是干预的结果
<XwinX> yunfan: 而且，我们的研发副裁说，到最好肯定是搞一套自己山寨的
<XwinX> yunfan: 因为用现存的，谁也不干
<yunfan> soiamso: 不见得 德国政府不就干预政府的os采购 采购了linux 你说他后来又换回 win32 那是后话 但他现在这个行为不刚好就是你说的
<yunfan> XwinX: 买的思路就是花点钱买个现成 不想再听国内那些山寨的唠叨了
<XwinX> yunfan: 干预政府采购可不算干预市场吧
<yunfan> XwinX: 那些真的在位的人也知道底下这些把戏的
<XwinX> yunfan: 肯定知道啊
<XwinX> yunfan: 但你说买什么好？
<XwinX> yunfan: 买 mips, 龙芯笑了
<yunfan> XwinX: 统一isa的也只是政府自己的采购阿 又不是统一都用mips了 你用x86就给你抓起来
<XwinX> yunfan: 所以，这怎么也不能算干预市场嘛
<soiamso> yunfan: 你先去搞明白民主政府的财政收入，每一个市的政府是如何预算，决算的，因为没钱德国政府需要换一个不收钱的，而把年报做好，避免被罢免
<yunfan> 上月中国官方启动了一项计划，旨在定义一个全国性的处理器架构。如果这个计划获得成功，则任何寻求政府资金支持的项目都可能要求必须采用这种架构，比如电脑与智能手机采购项目。
<yunfan> XwinX: soiamso 你看 只是针对那些要获取政府资金支持的项目
<yunfan> 而不是说政府一声令下 大家都去换家里的电脑
<XwinX> yunfan: 可中国有点特殊
<yunfan> soiamso: 这是目的 你说的是行为
<XwinX> yunfan: 国有企业太多了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 【求助】 ubuntu 12.04 触摸屏和鼠标不同步 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372680 ubuntu 12.04 触摸屏 touch screen（不是触摸板）的光标 和鼠标的光标 不同步，怎么解决？ 还有一个问题，12.04的触摸屏不能单击,很奇怪。 电脑asus t101mt 求大神，大牛 统计信息: 发表于 由 afox800 — 2012-04-30 16:27
<cnhezhong> yunfan: 操蛋的政府什么事情做不出来阿
<yunfan> soiamso: 德国政府目的是省钱 行为上却是干预了
<alvin> 全国性的处理器架构　是什么意思？
<yunfan> XwinX: 我估计就是评估烦了 干脆你们以后都用这个
<soiamso> yunfan: 民主政府自主选择，没有要求任何下级单位强制使用，所以就有 linux回到 xp的案例了。
<XwinX> yunfan: 嗯，我们也烦，哈哈
<XwinX> yunfan: 所以我是支持的
<yunfan> soiamso: 那是管辖不到  不是他不想管
<soiamso> XwinX: 评估，就是为了钱，一个自己赚不到钱的项目找政府拿钱，中国特色
<yunfan> soiamso: 天朝政府只是刚好能管到而已 而且那个新闻说得很清楚 是针对任何要求政府资金支持项目的
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 你说的是德国的linux现状么？
<XwinX> soiamso: 是啊
<yunfan> soiamso:  我也可以认为是政府为了避免有政府资金资助项目搞了麻烦的指令集 后面惹出官司 这个目的的 也是为了省钱
<cnhezhong> 狗改不了吃屎，还是这句话。
<soiamso> XwinX: 为什么国家不禁止架构评估行为？
<XwinX> soiamso: 我又不是胡
<yunfan> 不过这个有个好处 以后指令集定下来了 那帮人再忽悠就忽悠不住了  以后说不定要搞政府的钱 还要请点架构方面的人去搞搞优化
<a-nerd> 只谈风月 不谈国事
<XwinX> yunfan: 反正我是支持的
<soiamso> XwinX: 应该说研发资助行为，其实 华为，这种公司，早就研究透彻，只要自己能融资投产就可以了。
<yunfan> soiamso: 你的问题在于 不就事论事 说这个就说这个 扯却能扯到别的层面去 而这个别的层面 其实我们观点都是差不多的 难道我平时支持土共么？ 我只是研究下如果要买 买哪个指令集而已
<cnhezhong> 上梁不正下梁歪，狗改不了吃屎。对于天朝就这么评价。
<soiamso> yunfan: 我讨论的是不买的理由
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个问题跟我的无关 你不应该跟我说
<yunfan> 土共要买这个 也不会特别开征个税
<XwinX> soiamso: 讨论买或者不买，在天朝，不能光考虑市场
<soiamso> yunfan: 我不是说直接山寨了吗，直接山寨 arm 说自己是CRM
<yunfan> 我的钱已经被收去了 与其让他们去买6000快的内存 不如买个指令集回来
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个就会闹龙芯那种笑话 最后自己难堪 土共现在就是想花点钱 不搞花花了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 五一感觉好无聊呀
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 嗯， 我想上班
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 你啥工作？
<yunfan> XwinX: 我也差不多
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 性工作者？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: linux 打包
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 没这个能力啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 女的？
<yunfan> XwinX: 男的更贵
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 卖身无门
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 哦
<raylei> 卖精
<XwinX> raylei: 你要，卖你
<yunfan> XwinX: 你要没事 帮我写个软件？
<raylei> XwinX: 我要是可以，但没钱给
<XwinX> yunfan: 啥软件？
<yunfan> XwinX: 上次leros答应的 后来就拉下了
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 我那个抓包写完了没
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 爬虫
<XwinX> raylei: 不白送
<XwinX> yunfan: 啥啊
<XwinX> yunfan: 不会又是那个全局菜单吧
<yunfan> XwinX: 全局菜单是另外的 工程量大了点 额
<XwinX> yunfan: 那是什么？
<yunfan> http://code.google.com/p/nanohub/source/browse/#git%2Fdocs%2Fsample  XwinX
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: / - nanohub - a nano tool sets - Google Project Hosting
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 喜欢列计划，但不喜欢去执行，我是不是有当领导的天赋？
<XwinX> yunfan: 什么东西？
<yunfan> XwinX: 看 那个 ds.rst
<yunfan> XwinX: 就是这个小工具集的框架 我来做具体的功能
<yunfan> http://code.google.com/p/nanohub/source/browse/docs/ds.rst XwinX
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: ds.rst - nanohub - a nano tool sets - Google Project Hosting
<XwinX> yunfan: 你不是做好了吗？
<yunfan> XwinX: 哪里有
<XwinX> yunfan: 是 vala 写的， 不会
<yunfan> XwinX: 那是leros的要求
<XwinX> yunfan: 不想玩 vala
<yunfan> XwinX:  你可以用自己喜欢的写 只要最后能调我写的lua脚本就可以
<XwinX> yunfan: 你要怎么调？
<yunfan> XwinX: 那文档不是写得很清楚了
<shixuedela> 有人吗？
<yunfan> XwinX: 你要没兴趣就算了 我继续搞lfs
<XwinX> yunfan: 哦，我试试
<shixuedela> ``
<XwinX> yunfan: 不过我悢vala啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 你别用vala就是了 我都说了 那是leros要求的 我不要求这个 既然你来做 你完全可以用别的
<XwinX> yunfan: 但他已经写了一半了啊
<shixuedela> irc
<yunfan> XwinX: 我能想到的应用场景是 拖个图进来 传到一个地方 把地址弄进你的剪贴板 这样你可以在irc里引用
 * shixuedela ZZZZZ
<yunfan> XwinX: 还可以输入文本 把你post 到paste网站 把地址返回给你 让你放到这里来
<yunfan> XwinX: 还可以拖拽些图 给你批量修改大小 什么的
<XwinX> 哦
<happyaron> 买啥都成，可别整成龙芯那样了。。。
<yunfan> XwinX: 这类工具有大量代码都是重复的 额
<happyaron> 买mips能正好也行啊，可别用那种项目糟蹋钱了
<happyaron> 正好->整好
<yunfan> happyaron: 几千万而已 买了mips 龙芯就不必投钱了
<yunfan> 现在正主都买下了 山寨的就该让位了
<happyaron> yunfan: 省下的钱还足够买别的
<yunfan> happyaron: 你要喜欢 可以去动用关系影响他们买alpha 这本来就在几个选择里
<yunfan> 还有power
<shixuedela> yunfan:  nihao
<yunfan> XwinX: 他只是写了个test
<happyaron> yunfan: 干脆，mips折腾低端，再买个高端，就完事了。总比这么糟蹋钱省事有见效。
<XwinX> yunfan: 那个git我能push吗？
<yunfan> happyaron: 我跟你说了都不算 说不定他们买个x86呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 额
<yunfan> XwinX: 我给你加权限 你用哪个邮箱？
<XwinX> yunfan: xihels@gmail.com
<shixuedela> list
<yunfan> XwinX: 好了 现在你也是owner了
<yunfan> XwinX: 你自己开个目录提交 不要跟leros的混一块
<yunfan> happyaron: 买个x86 再问微软把xp买下来 额
<XwinX> yunfan: 我不能建branch吗？
<yunfan> XwinX: 这不好吧
<shixuedela> 什么好不好
<XwinX> yunfan: 为什么不好？
<XwinX> yunfan: 用了 git ,你还让我开目录？
<MeaCu1pa> .
<shixuedela> whois <xwinx>
<shixuedela> whois xwinx
<XwinX> shixuedela: ?
<shixuedela> XwinX  我在试命令呢  不好意思
<MeaCu1pa> 和性浪围脖一些Ubuntu老鸟说来这里玩玩，都说不知irc为何物...
<alvin_dd> MeaCu1pa:...
<yunfan> XwinX: 因为这是你的实现 难道leros提交个代码 又要把你的给update掉？
<a-nerd> 为什么我notice别人Ｐｉｄｇｉｎ没有消息记录呢
<MeaCu1pa> 性浪啊性浪
<yunfan> XwinX: 算了 你喜欢用什么方式就什么方式 我不管 只要最后能跑就好了
<shixuedela> 哪里面确实够浪的
<yunfan> 其实我喜欢用hg 额
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 用for的死循环好吗
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 比如有个东东需要用到死循环，该用哪个
<MeaCu1pa> Toto
<MeaCu1pa> Goto
<yunfan> jmp
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 不是说goto的bug多吗
<XwinX> yunfan: 看来你对 git 不熟啊
<alvin_rxg> while(1){}
<MeaCu1pa> 简单的用goto，for是另一层次
<yunfan> XwinX: 是的 我日常都用 hg
<MeaCu1pa> CyrusYzGTt_: 你写shell干嘛听码农瞎掰
<XwinX> yunfan: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 比如写socket时需要不停的send和recv，这时用那个死循环比较好
<MeaCu1pa> 所谓goto bug多，是码农角度的论调
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: for(;;)
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 我就是这个。。。
<MeaCu1pa> goto
<CyrusYzGTt_> for (;;) {}
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: while for有不少判断 :]
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: while 很少用
<yunfan> 代码预测的时候未必准 这个 goto铁定不会 miss
<nicol> 你还记得我送你的方糖吗？
<MeaCu1pa> For /delim=｜等等
<MeaCu1pa> 云帆，我们在说windows
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 话说不停地死循环，是不是容易rush呀
<MeaCu1pa> windows的话for用处很多
<alvin_rxg> 条件复杂的时候 for 写得太长了。。
<MeaCu1pa> windows 的for当xargs用
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 额 damn win32
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 身不由己
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: C中的文件函数是用fxxxx还是直接open之类的？
<MeaCu1pa> 我不懂ｃ
<MeaCu1pa> open是system call
<yunfan> fopen
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt_: man fopen 就可以看要include哪个了
<CyrusYzGTt_> yunfan: 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt_> 或许我该试试open
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu 12.04 lts 笔记本屏幕问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372688 如题，用笔记本的Fn组合键调节屏幕亮度的时候，亮度条会大幅移动，但是亮度不会发生变化，重启之后才会变为关机前最后的亮度，求解决。。 另，用Fn组合键调节声音大小并无问题 本子型号acer-4741g，显卡是双显卡，独显gt540m …
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt_: 恩 推荐这个 这样你的程序就可以绑定在*nix上了
<CyrusYzGTt_> write(1,"hi",2);
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334511
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 比利在NICO♂-ANIKI♂IN♂NICONICO - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 天气小工具[cnWeather] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372690 不太喜欢那个indicator-weather，自己写了一个天气小工具， 直接上图解说吧 1.png 这是主界面，其实平常时不会经常用到，一般有托盘里查看的嘛 界面上显示三天的天气，从当天开始，从左边开始 鼠标定位在图标时还以显示风级相关情况 2.png 托盘图 …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334449
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 大姐，您这一箱啤酒放哪儿了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<yunfan> XwinX: 我内核编译的时候用 core 2 xeon 其他软件都i686这个可以的把？
<yunfan> 额 我的make -j8 SBU=26s
<pityonline> irc 的密码怎么改？
<yunfan> 太狠了 gcc也不过100 s
<pityonline> 改好了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • LINKS浏览器怎么出来是乱码？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372691 LINKS浏览器怎么出来是乱码？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ 如下图 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2012-04-30 17:41
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: /msg nickserv
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 已经改好了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 还好我 help 看了两次
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 原来 setpass 和 set password 还不一样
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 嗯
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 说明看手册多重要啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 英语不好。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 英语不好也够看懂的了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 嗯，但是太多英文单词不认识的话，就不想看了，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 这方面我也一样
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 中文方面的资源还是太匮乏关于计算机方面的
<pityonline> 资源很多，基本上是抄得一家的
<Ucarenya> ...
<alvin_dd> Ucarenya:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 关键是一个错了，抄的也跟着错，都不知改下，这最让人无语。。。
<Ucarenya> 下次买个pre...
<alvin_dd> Ucarenya:...
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 这很普遍嘛，哈哈
<MeaCu1pa> .
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 谁让我们英语差来着，唉，如果英语好的话，就直接去看英文的了
<MeaCu1pa> 多看看就好了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 关键是词汇量太差。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 坚持看就好了，遇到不懂的就查嘛，网络这么方便，比翻字典方便多了
<MeaCu1pa> 我六级词汇全C...当年
<alvin_dd> MeaCu1pa:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你有心情每天去学英语吗
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 坚持一两天还好，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 这心情我还是有的，因为我比较喜欢英语
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我做事一向很难坚持，
<MeaCu1pa> 玩游戏, 和老外对骂
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我都是心血来潮就搞一段时间，等兴趣一下去，就再也不想动了，我一向很难坚持做完一件事
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我也放弃很多
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 咱俩差不多，很多东西我都没坚持下去
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: lazy倒是我一直坚持下来的习惯，:)
<MeaCu1pa> 大部分人都这样
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 差不多
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt_: 和我一样 我正准备写个自省的文章剖析下自己
<yunfan> 我感觉许多事都是出于懒 好也是因为懒 坏也是因为懒
<yunfan> 喜欢放弃也是因为懒
<CyrusYzGTt_> yunfan: 写吧，最好详细点，写好给我链接，:p
<yunfan> 当然 代码写得灵活也是因为懒得将来还要写
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我做事一般都是凭兴趣，兴趣来了半夜也搞，没兴趣的时候，就是白天睡觉也不愿动它
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 除非是给钱的
<yunfan> pityonline: 给钱都懒得搞
<pityonline> yunfan: 我指的是上班拿工资
<yunfan> 赚钱不就是为了花么 如果你都懒得花 自然不在乎赚钱了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 唉，给钱的一般都是不愿搞的，但又不能不搞，这才纠结
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 全世界人民都在纠结这个问题
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 就好像吃饭一样
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 一天吃三顿还挺贫，一顿不吃还挺饿，是吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我因为lazy现在一天都是一顿，
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 一顿吃两顿的饭量
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 你现在是 skin & bones 了吧？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04安装总是失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372694 ubuntu12.04安装总是失败，dvd版和desktop版都试过了，安装到差不多最后一步的时候安装界面突然消失，还提示说可能遇到了bug，问是否提交报告？这真的是12.04的一个bug吗？ 我实在win7下安装的，thinkpade40 统计信息: 发表于 由 txwgzyzz — 2012-04-30 …
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 暴食暴饮啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 因为人生过的不顺，so 暴饮暴食
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 握手！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 握手！
<pityonline> 我这里的中文字体明显比英文的大一号呢？
<MeaCu1pa> 0.1x 吨发来贺电
 * pityonline 无聊啊，宅了四天了啊！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 不是有美剧在陪你吗？lol
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 最近要辞职，没心情看，再说，硬盘里的美剧都看完了
<shixuedela> 小弟请吃饭大家慢慢聊噢我先闪了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 想好下一家了?
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 没，在想
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 外面不好混呀
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 这和会者不难，难者不会是一个道理
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 一直感觉这句话是有问题的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 中国的哲学本身就是矛盾的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 会的人感觉不难，觉得难的人是因为不会
<CyrusYzGTt_> 大丈夫志在天下，安事一屋乎？ 但也有 一屋不扫，何以扫天下
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 没去过北京，不知以后会不会去
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 但听说那里连租房都是个问题，就更加坚定了不去那里的念头
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 也没啥问题
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 你现在在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你前段时间不是还在为租房问题发愁吗？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 什么叫做中国的哲学
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 我也不懂
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 那是我条件特殊啊
<MeaCu1pa> veer终究不顺手
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 对普通人来说租房并没有问题，问题是买房
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 不同人的结论当然可能不同。
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我还是希望能在外面捞到钱，然后会老家混
<pityonline> MeaCu1pa: 我用黑莓也不上手
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 想挣钱还是去南方吧，北方挣不到多少钱
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 开BES或BIS没
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 黑莓的核心->传说中的push mail
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 操作上我还没上手呢，这手机太老，连 wifi 都没有
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 了解
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 全键盘?
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 有照片没，围观下
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 挺老的手机，拍了，还没传上来
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 话说8700貌似很不错，
<CyrusYzGTt_> 8900也很好
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 其实我对黑莓很不熟
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g79xklnncws4ws1/2012-04-30%2018.27.06.jpg
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 看能看到吧？
<yunfan> 阿 我的ac100升级到ubuntu 1204 终于支持扬声器了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 等下，太卡，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 居然不能用 eog 直接看 dropbox 上的照片
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 看到了，翻墙过去才能看到，不翻墙卡的过不去
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我倒
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: dropbox 的 https 链接不翻墙可以访问，但下载东西看来还是不行
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: google的https貌似就访问不了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 墙很神经的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 谁让我们在墙内呢
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 徒伤悲是没有用的
<jzmer> 光诚终于上了 nytimes 了
<jzmer> 可惜啊，能够坚持主张而且还能活着逃进美使馆的人太少了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我们也就能发发牢骚罢了，真有能力的话就肉身翻墙了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 所以嘛
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt_: 肉身翻墙不是不行，见船民
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt_: 而且要有1950年之前的香港那样的地方
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 要不有人在每日一求靠谱的肉身翻墙机会吗，lol
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 哈哈，你知道的太多啦
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: ...
<alvin_dd> CyrusYzGTt_:...
<jzmer> 以前台湾收留投诚的飞行员，可惜啊……
<namoamitabuddha> 还是用用 baidu 吧，至少给人家 hamo 一点面子。
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 什么是hamo？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 本来想看两天书的，又玩了两天，唉，自制力太差
<a-nerd> hamo是百度员工？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 本来我还想看看电影来着，结果又浪费了，晚饭后我一定要看电影
<namoamitabuddha> 要不我记错了？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 有啥电影
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我也想看电影，没好的资源和时间
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 最后硬盘里有些存货还没消化掉
<pityonline> iGoogle: 拜见神！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 爱情动作片？
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: 今天有人问你来着，估计对你有意思，lol
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 不是，拜见岳父大人两集，第一滴血三集，肥佬教授两集，还有若干
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 哦，拜见岳父我也想看
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我只是在 15 号左右上海回北京的火车上看过一集
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 后来还没来得及看
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 那些老演员其实我还是比较喜欢的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: me too
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我有部毕业生还没看
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 当年的奥斯卡特级电影呀
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 毕业生我还没看过呢，不过我倒是看过摩登时代
<CyrusYzGTt_> 看电影，发现字幕有时是个问题
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 不可饶恕也是部不错的电影
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 那个我还没看过
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 字幕最讨厌了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 有些简单的我就裸看了
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 貌似网上有美国100部值得看的电影推荐
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 是有的
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 你中午吃的啥
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 不知晚饭该吃啥
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 萝卜腊肉木桶饭，辣得我都没尝出米饭什么味儿来
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我也饭愁呢……
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: ...你不会要不辣的。。。
<alvin_dd> CyrusYzGTt_:...
<iGoogle> http://www.iqiyi.com/dongman/20120423/74271d212c7a82f6.html
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y 乐高英雄工厂第7集-动漫-高清正版在线观看-爱奇艺
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 当时我哪知道那是辣的啊，以后不管吃什么，先要告诉一下不要太辣的
<pityonline> iGoogle: 哟？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 饮食没规律？
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我的饮食规律就是一天内不吃两顿米饭
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我很少吃没吃过的东西，除非实在没东西吃时
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我一般晚饭是烧茄子，两小碗米饭或馒头
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 你是烧茄子的忠实用户啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我老得换着吃，营养和毒品含量比较均衡
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我怕中毒太多，所以宁可只重一种毒
<a-nerd> 以毒攻毒
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 老中毒一种不好
<pityonline> a-nerd: 高！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 烧茄子很不错的，推荐你尝试下
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 对我来说一般，可能我吃过的烧茄子都做得比较差吧
<nicol> 问大家一个问题
<nicol> 今天我编译gcc-code-assist时候没有编译过
<yunfan> pityonline:  酱暴茄子 我很喜欢 这个东西真跟烧法有关系
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:452: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__paritydi2’
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:452: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:453: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__parityti2’
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:453: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:456: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__enable_execute_stack’
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c:551: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘TItype’
<kk> nicol:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_dd> kk:...
<pityonline> yunfan: 我喜欢酱腌茄子，我们老家的做法
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 现在茄子也涨价了，以前一盘7元，现在10元
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 北京可能还高点儿
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 在家时一般喜欢吃土豆
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我对吃不挑，啥都吃，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> 土豆貌似一年四季都有，这个挺好的，
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 不挑食好，我就比较挑食，只吃几种，上外面吃饭，永远是那几样，老板都记得我了，我一去，就知道我吃啥
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04每次开机如何能自动激活无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372700 大家好，我的本本是Thinkpad E420 以前在我老电脑（HP）上Ubuntu10.04（win7双系统）可以开机自动探测无线网。 现在新电脑，同样装了Ubuntu10.04（win7双系统），每次开机不能自动探测无线网，按网上的方法，在 system->admini …
<pityonline> 我靠谁在我的迅雷离线里放了个
<pityonline> [香港三级][3D肉蒲团][avi_3.24G][粤语无字幕]
<pityonline> 我的迅雷离线有女生在用啊
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 所以我很胖了
<a-nerd> 福利啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我貌似看过那个版的，粤语无字幕但有马赛克
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 没字幕不行，粤语听不懂
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 换个版本吧，那个版本貌似有马赛克
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 肉蒲团的剧情很不符合逻辑，貌似成人电影没有符合逻辑的，lol
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 我早看过 720P 有码的，也没啥兴趣了
<a-nerd> 33D那个才不符合逻辑
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 好像是兰陵笑笑生写的吧
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> .
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 我倒是喜欢正常电影里掺杂xxoo的，感觉真实点而且还有剧情，看片剧情太重要了，尤其是xxoo片
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 有水准！
<CyrusYzGTt_> 有剧情更能满足人们的幻想或者叫意淫， pityonline
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 事实上是，XXOO 千篇一律，故事才是核心
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: lseek的返回值是啥
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 当前偏移量的值？
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 晚上看来还得吃包子。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 还没水了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 还有纸巾
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 住手！纸巾不能吃哇！
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: Lol
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 明天天气貌似不是很好
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: 因为今天下午貌似阴天了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: 北京这几天不晴不阴的，灰天
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 挂载镜像无法安装build-essential http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372705 本人还是学生,学校用dr.com客户端,下午安装了12.04版本,最开始不能联网,所以就照着论坛的方法用挂载镜像安装这个扩展包.不过遇到了问题,先是用: sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-*.iso /cdrom 这个代码挂载了镜像,然后添加软件源. 先试着 …
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: cat能显示，gedit却打不开，这是为啥
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: gedit打不开？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 换成emacs
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: ...gedit提示无法检测字符
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 换掉！！！
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 我用fopen和fputs函数写入的文件可以用gedit打开，用open和write函数写入的文件不能用gedit打开这是为啥
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: cat能打开write函数写入的文件
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: gedit提示无法检测文件编码，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 装个bless,打开
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 你写进去的是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 聊天记录
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 用vi打开发现里面出现了一些奇怪的编码
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 二进制。。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: write 怎么写的？
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: æ<88><91>ç<94>¨é»<91>è<8e><93>ä¹<9f>ä¸<8d>ä¸<8a>æ<89><8b>
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: write(fd,fp,strlen(fp));
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 为啥是二进制？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 你确定 fp 里的数据是 utf8 格式吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: vi还显示[已转换][dos]
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 那是因为你多写了 /r
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 应该是吧，我用fputs(fd,fp)也没事
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 在哪里多写了个/r ?
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 你的fp里有 /r
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: puts 是会过滤掉的
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 这里的聊天里怎么会有/r字符呢
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 应该有吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> \r\n倒是知道是回车换行
<namoamitabuddha> \r -> return
<namoamitabuddha> \n -> newline
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 这到底是咋回事，还是不明白，难道write会认为\r是二进制？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 肯定不是
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: write 完全是照原样写进去的，根本不会管你什么格式
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 那为啥gedit打不开，vi出来一堆乱码
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: cat到能正常显示
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: cat 能正常？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 什么文件？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 嗯，cat 正常
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 是不是有转义字符?
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 颜色字符什么的
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 无后缀名文件
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: Paste it.
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: gedit都打不开怎么paste...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: hexdump -C 输出文件 > foo
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 把foo打开，贴上来
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: base64
<CyrusYzGTt_> 我把它贴下
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 用gedit打开它，提示是可运行的文本文件
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 那base64吧。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 贴你代码。。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: base64
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: base64是啥？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 压缩一下，装为附件贴到论坛不行吗？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: base64 foo > bar 然后贴 bar
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 嗯，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: hexdump 的怎么搞回去啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那你为啥要他用这个
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 能看就行嘛。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那为啥不用 xxd
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: xxd怎么恢复？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: xxd -r
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 有没有能匿名贴的网盘
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 为啥不能贴 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 贴文件还是代码？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 文件的 base64
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: namoamitabuddha http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121557
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121557
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: xxd 麻烦的是不能直接编辑那个 ascii 然后 xxd -r
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 找到问题的缘由了吗
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 很正常
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 什么很正常？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 我用 base64 -d 解开，能正常用vim打开
<yall> ls
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 这次我也用vi正常打开了，但gedit却提示是可执行文件
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 用啥gedit.换emacs
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 把文件直接发出来吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 有邮箱没？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 网盘也行
<ofan> yoooooooooooo
<XwinX> xihels@gmail.com
<happyaron> emacs缺个好的文本编辑器
<happyaron> lol
<yall> happyaron: ......................
<ofan> happyaron: +1
<caleb-> happyaron++
<ofan> emacs应该考虑支持多点触控
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: emacs=伪装成编辑器的操作系统
<yall> happyaron: 你也可以把emacs设成vim的绑定嘛。
<XwinX> yall:  那为啥不直接用vim
<ofan> XwinX: 因为emacs操作系统里没vim
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 发过去了
<XwinX> ofan: 哈哈
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 好
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 你收到没
<yall> XwinX: 吾只用emacs。不用vim.
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 很正常，gedit和vim都正常打开
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: kwrite和abiwork也正常
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 为啥我的gedit提示它是可执行的文本文件，问我是要运行还是显示
<fengya90> 请教一下uml中的一个顺序图是不是对应一个场景？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 我点显示也能用gedit正常打开了
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 你是不是加上执行属性了？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 但它那个提示可执行，不是很明白
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: ls -al foo
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: ls -l 看看，有没有 x
<XwinX> yall: 遇到没装 emacs 的机器怎么办啊？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: -rwxr -Sr -T 1 user user 7365
<cfy> XwinX: tramp
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 这是可执行吗
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 当然
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 我没设过它的属性呀，直接用open()创建的文件呀
<CyrusYzGTt_> open(xx,O_CREAT)
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_:  不光加了 x 还加了 s 和 t ....
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 用open创建的文件
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: open(xx,O_CREAT, S_IRWXU)
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 我没用open的第三个参数，看来open的第三个参数有默认值。。。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 加上试试
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本ubuntu12.04，切换用户后光标箭头动不了的有人吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372712 笔记本ubuntu12.04，切换用户后 ，比如切换到“客人会话” 光标箭头动不了的有人吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-04-30 20:20
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 我试试
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 加了S_IRWXU还是提示可执行
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: IWUSR
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: S_IRUSR
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: S_IWUSR
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 应该是 S_IWUSR
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: S_IRUSR也对吧
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: IRUSR 只读
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 我用S_IRUSR,然后用gedit 直接打开了
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 对，但是你不能修改
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: IWUSR是可写入权限，能读吗
<XwinX> IWUSR | IRUSR
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 都写上
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: S_IWUSR | S_IRUSR
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> 这回应该没问题了
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: XwinX , 嗯没问题了，用gedit 能直接打开了，
<CyrusYzGTt_> 看来open函数有第三个参数有默认的值，我还以为不需要考虑权限问题，没想到栽在这了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 还是太粗心
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 是因为umask
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 那可能是为了和 dos 兼容什么的
<ofan> man 2 open
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 原来是man 2 open
<CyrusYzGTt_> 该去吃饭了
<cfy> 233是啥？
<cfy> web的
 * gfrog hi
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 刚刚安装的ubuntu 12.04 64 bit版本，安装A卡驱动的时候纠结了。。Z475 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372716 一个是ATI/AMD 私有 FGLRX图形驱动程序（发行后跟新） 另一个是ATI/AMD 专有FGLRX图形驱动 我激活那个呢？？我的电脑是联想的Z475 统计信息: 发表于 由 你像秋天 — 2012-04-30 20:42
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04运行一天，出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372717 ubuntu1204运行一天，出了问题 载入软件包列表失败 E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. 安装的软 …
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<xiaopeng> 有没有谁多个一些2.0版本以上的linux kernel source code ？
<xiaopeng> 哦，打错了，读过。
<hamo> roylez_: 尾巴主席...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 没尾巴蛤蟆
<cfy> roylez_: 尾巴主席...
<freeflying> roylez_: 过节好
<gfrog> roylez_, hamo @@
<Evanescence> c
<sulit> 好
<sulit> 晚上
<debianer> 诺基亚N9可以刷别的系统吗
<sulit> 黑莓手机可以刷别的系统吗？
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙你又敖娇了...
<gfrog> hamo, 讨厌~~
<roylez_> gfrog: 又找你基友？
<roylez_> hamo: 你就知道妨碍我看电影
<debianer> N9可以刷android4吗
<gfrog> roylez_, 嘛基友？
<roylez_> gfrog: 你跟 hamo
<roylez_> debianer: 可以。跑得慢，不值得
<gfrog> roylez_, hamo的好基友是蛋蛋
<debianer> roylez_: 不会很影响速度吧，有人说N9装android4不能打电话是吗
<aye> 嘿　米纳
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍭ 
<ofan> nnnd
<roylez_> debianer: 何必呢
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍭ 
<debianer> roylez_: 为什么
<debianer> roylez_: 软件太少
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 64位ubuntu12.04下wine MSOffice2010有可能吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372721 安装包不知道是多少位的。。 64位win7下可安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-04-30 21:51
<debianer> 听说诺基亚又要推出2款meego的机子，是真的吗
<aye> ubuntu 10.04下ubuntu one怎么不能用　怎么解决　求指导
<ofan> aye: 被墙了
<aye> sudo reboot
<debianer> 请问三星有没有用linux的手机？
<ccde> debianer: limo?
<debianer> Destine: 有吗、
<ccde> alvin_ddd:  你的人机合一怎么写的
<debianer> ccde: 有吗
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 干嘛
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 想学习下
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 随便整个语言写呗
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 我想知道的是想法/思路，而不是啥语言
 * [-x-] 请问有没有人用empathy 链接 #ubuntu-cn 的？
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 因为没有服务器，所以我就直接调用 irssi
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 轮询？还是控制室
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 它自己的 signal
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 如果没用irssi这种软件
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 如果是 perl 的话， irc mod 里边是直接等服务器的 signal
<alvin_ddd> 当然，你也可以搞个 event_loop
<ccde> alvin_ddd: c呢
<alvin_ddd> ccde: event loop
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 不知道啥是事件环，非专业出身，只是爱好，socket要send和recv，如果加一个scanf，会阻塞，所以不知道人机和一怎么写，
<debianer> 手机黑名单的号码打过来总是还会响一声
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 大不了这样。 while (1) { sleep 1ms; process event}
<ysyk> ccde: 可以用异步socket吧
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 还是不理解，怎么在里面加scanf而又不阻塞
<alvin_ddd> 干嘛要 scanf ???
<ccde> ysyk: 异步socket，怎么实现
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 等待你的输入呀！这样不就人机和一了吗
<ysyk> ccde: 我只是在java中看到过，猜想其他语言也可能有
<ccde> ysyk: java中是怎么写的呢？是用select轮询吗？
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 分开不就行了… 两个 threads
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 双线程？一个等待输入，一个send recv ?
<alvin_ddd> ccde: 可以呀。
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 但某人曾经说过这样还是阻塞的，
<ysyk> ccde: 异步，执行完函数或方法后，不必阻塞性地等待返回值或消息，只需要向系统委托一个异步过程，那么当系统接收到返回值或消息时，系统会自动触发委托的异步过程，从而完成一个完整的流程。
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 它让我用非阻塞的
<alvin_ddd> 看你细节怎么处理
<ccde> 对 阻塞 非阻塞 同步 异步 这些概念不是很理解
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Drcom5.2最新版完美解决方法（ubuntu12.04亲自试验，绝对管用） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372724 首先，无论你是用无线也好，下载wine的deb或二进制包安装也好，请确保你安装上了wine。 然后下载下面的最新的D rcom5.2客户端（绿色免安装的哦） 最后 把解压后的文件放到某一地方 然后打开终 …
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 如果不用双线程怎么作
<alvin_ddd> event
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 我搜搜，关键词就是 event ?
<alvin_ddd> event loop ..
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 看来你已经掌握了 .. ..
<alvin_ddd> 没有。我都用现成的
<Colin-shzsc> Xfce 也学起了 Aero Snap
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 还是不懂 while (1) { sleep 1ms; process event}的含义，
<alvin_ddd> x_X
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 你发的那个就是event loop,但它啥意思，不懂
<alvin_ddd> 等待 1ms，然后判断 event 并处理。
<ccde> 为什么要等待一秒，
<alvin_ddd> 1ms, 如果不等待的话，就霸占 cpu 了
<alvin_ddd> ccde: c 使用 usleep
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 这还是没解决我的输入问题呀，我的是for (;;) {recv();printf();} 我想在里面插一个可以等待我输入的函数而有不影响recv
<ccde> alvin_ddd: for (;;) {recv();scanf();printf();}这样scanf会阻塞recv
<ccde> alvin_ddd: 所以才卡这
<roylez_> hamo: adam8157_away 迁移到 luks 挂了？
<ccde> roylez_: 求解，
<cfy> MaskRay: guile弱爆了。。
<ccde> cfy: 求解  for (;;) {recv();scanf();printf();}这样scanf会阻塞recv ，怎么办
<cfy> ccde: don't askme
<cfy> ccde: ask google
<cfy> ccde: http://www.groad.net/bbs/simple/?t950.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 非阻塞 I/O|O_NONBLOCK|『Linux System Programming』 - 曲径通幽 - Powered by phpwind
<sj> ^_^
<richardlxc> hello
<sj> hi
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<richardlxc> cannot send chinese message
<sj> 有能用的qq么？
<richardlxc> i am using mirggi client for nokia e63
<sj> mirggi ？
<richardlxc> webqq
<sj> 哦。。。对。。。 3q
<richardlxc> or finch
<sj> what is finch
<richardlxc> pidgin
<richardlxc> finch is a console chat tool
<richardlxc> and pidgin is gui
<sj> 哦
<ccde> 我好像明白了一点点，int fd=socket(),然后用set_fl把fd设为非阻塞
<richardlxc> can you help me?
 * yall 不用扣扣
<richardlxc> and i cannot send chinese message
<ccde> 它最下面那句轮询和select()有关系吗
<wujie> :-S
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你来啦
<cfy> MaskRay: http://tromey.com/blog/?p=709
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: The Cliffs of Inanity › Emacs and Common Lisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得就不要太抱有很大希望了，我自己实际测试了下。。。guile实现elisp比emacs还慢。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我用while来求和从1到n....emacs还快几乎1倍。。。
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<MaskRay> cfy: guile性能确实糟＾也许shootout.alioth.debian.org都排不上号
<alvin_ddd> Title: Computer Language Benchmarks Game (@ debian.org)
<sj> 好深奥
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉，就算是号称有大改进的2.0版本，我觉得也够呛。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我找个人写个scheme..
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了，nam*不在啊。。
<sj> 呵呵
<Sonia> Good morning
<cfy> Guest74898: good morning.....
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<cfy> Guest74898: 你在哪个时区 啊。。
<Guest74898> I am using NS2 and I want to plot the congestion window and the maximum window for the CUBIC protocol
<Guest74898> but I am not able to do it
<sj> 现在是晚上了。。。
<Guest74898> If someone has an idea i will be thankful
<sj> plug-in replacement for standard talk 这个不是gtalk到主程序吧？
<gfrog> Guest74898, what's NS2? and are you a Chinese?
<mmfei> .............good morning *.*......
<alvin_dd> mmfei:...
<Guest74898> I am not chinese
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> roylez: .
<cfy> adam8157: 修好了？
<adam8157> cfy: 啥叫修好了. 迁移成功了
<cfy> adam8157: 这个正常嘛。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 我等小白。。早就试过了。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 牛牛怎么会失败呢。。。
<sj> 困死了
<adam8157> cfy: 还是很麻烦的, 毕竟不是重装, 是迁移
<cfy> adam8157: 一般吧，让你不独立boot
<richardlxc> sj,
<sj> ？
<hamo> adam8157 你迁移啥啦？
<richardlxc> ,
<sj> 发的什么？ 看不到。
<alvin_ddd>  
<adam8157> hamo: 整个系统迁移到lvm over luks了
<richardlxc> ,
<sj> 我闪了。 困觉了。。。 晚安各位。
<hamo> adam8157 没重装？
<cfy> adam8157: 是插盘，还是记密码的？
<gfrog> adam8157, 测试下速度如何？
<richardlxc> who can see what i have sent?
<adam8157> hamo: 当然没重装
<richardlxc> ,
<adam8157> cfy: 密码
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157 犇...怎么搞的...你不会是先把你的系统拷贝出来吧？
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<sj> can not see
<cfy> adam8157: 那你被人挟持不久完了？
<cfy> adam8157: 那你被人拿刀挟持不久完了？
<cfy> adam8157: 那你被人拿刀挟持不就完了？
<richardlxc> what's wrong
<adam8157> hamo: 手动改的grub2, fstab, crypttab等等
<adam8157> hamo: 拷出来的...
<alvin_dd> adam8157:...
<gfrog> cfy, 挟持蛋蛋让他交出本本上的艳照？
<richardlxc> i cannot send chinese message
<cfy> gfrog: 得看谁的艳照
<gfrog> cfy, 你想看谁的？
<cfy> gfrog: 这又得看蛋蛋有谁的。
<hamo> adam8157 有谁的？
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_dd> adam8157:...
<adam8157> ..
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_dd> adam8157:...
<adam8157> ....
<hamo> alvin_dd bot?
<alvin_dd> adam8157:...
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个。。。各种大牛啊。。
<adam8157> alvin_dd: ...
<alvin_dd> adam8157:...
<hamo> ...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个帖子里。。。
<gfrog> ...
<alvin_dd> gfrog:...
<cfy> ...
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<kk> alvin_dd: .. ..
<hamo> alvin_dd 试试有bug没啊。。。
<hamo> alvin_dd 你是
<hamo> ...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<hamo> 谁家的bot?
 * gfrog windows这个二逼货太反人类了。
<cfy> .....
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<hamo> ....
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<hamo> .
<cfy> gfrog: 为啥xp跑i3这么卡？
<hamo> ..
<hamo> ...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<hamo> ....
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<hamo> .....
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<cfy> gfrog: 或许换成win7会快点？
 * hamo 这bot太二了...
<cfy> hamo: ...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<kk> alvin_dd: .. ..
<cfy> hamo: alvin在笑呢。。
<gfrog> cfy, 我不care速度，我想说的是win的二逼管理接口
<hamo> gfrog win还有管理接口？
<cfy> gfrog: 啥管理借口？
<gfrog> hamo, cfy wmi
<gfrog> hamo, cfy 我是直译啊
<ccde> 我看不懂阿，网上各种教程阿，非阻塞 fcntl select看不懂，到底啥意思呀
<cfy> gfrog: 虽然看不懂。。。不过感觉好像很高级的样子。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 我是小白。。。
<ccde> 都不知道他们到底想表达啥，
 * gfrog WMI = WTF management interface.
<ccde> 还有set_fl
<ccde> 又没人给我讲解下，讨厌死苦B的阻塞之类的了
<ccde> 让非阻塞都去死！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<cfy> ccde: 我看到的一个程序用alarm来触发
<jianghu> 各位晚上好
<cfy> ccde: 然后io阻塞就让它阻塞吧，反正有alarm来触发调用函数
<ccde> cfy: 用set_fl是不是也能操作int sockfd=socket()
<hamo> ccde: 非阻塞？你说select?
<cfy> ccde: 不知道哦。
<cfy> ccde: 我只是初学者
<ccde> cfy: 反正都是文件吗
<ccde> hamo: 嗯
<cfy> ccde: 这个话题应该挺多
<cfy> ccde: 你应该多搜索
<ccde> hamo: socket里设置非阻塞
<cfy> ccde: 不懂就多看看。
<ccde> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> ccde: 问问题好麻烦。。。
<cfy> ccde: 在这里，不一定有人理你。。
<ccde> cfy: 我的问题跟它们的貌似不一样，我才纠结呀
<cfy> ccde: 理你的，也许是让你去google..
 * hamo 碎叫...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<cfy> ccde: 还是自己搜索靠谱
<hamo> ...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<cfy> hamo: ...........................
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
 * hamo 谁来杀了这变态的bot...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<ccde> cfy: 你当我愿意这样呀，我的问题貌似跟它们的都不一样
<cfy> ccde: 你不久需要不要在scanf那里阻塞么？
<cfy> ccde: 你不就是需要不要在scanf那里阻塞么？
<ccde> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> hamo: /ignore alvin_dd
<gfrog> adam8157, 蛋蛋过来把这个bot踹出去吧
<cfy> ccde: 那就搜索怎么不阻塞scanf嘛，啥的嘛。
<cfy> ccde: 你读取什么的输入？
<cfy> ccde: 看下tail的源代码,
<ccde> cfy: 读取键盘
<cfy> ccde: stdin?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的CPU还是无压力的, 默认加密方式, 比通常选的xts plain级别要高
<alvin_ddd> 不是我干的
<ccde> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> ccde: 用alarm
<ugoub> http://q.163.com/computerscience/poster/54761171/
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y 计算机科学
<ccde> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> ccde: http://linux.ccidnet.com/art/9513/20071226/1322683_1.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Linux下的定时器：alarm()与setitimer() ― IT技术 - 赛迪网
<gfrog> adam8157, 读写速度能到多少？
 * richardlxc hello
<ugoub> 请教下curl有能实现 wget -i这样的功能的麼？
<gfrog> adam8157, 系统盘也加密了么？
<cfy> ccde: 卡在那里，然后用alarm调用serv(),调用好了以后，printf
<ccde> cfy: 嗯，
<cfy> ugoub: 至少能用shell+curl解决
<ccde> cfy: 我还是睡觉去吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 只有boot没
<cfy> ugoub: while read i;do curl -O i;done < input-file
<cfy> adam8157: 最好不要这样
<gfrog> adam8157, 。。。。 真是。。。 很无语
<cfy> adam8157: boot放U盘理。
<cfy> adam8157: 我把硬盘内容替换了。模拟登陆画面
<cfy> adam8157: 你看的出来么？
<cfy> adam8157：加个壳
<adam8157> gfrog: 折腾嘛, 我为公司保密嘛
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<alvin_dd> adam8157:...
<cfy> adam8157: 这样都不用挟持你
<ugoub> cfy: 哦。我只是想能简单点。
<gfrog> adam8157, / 里面有神马可以保密的。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 只是折腾而已
<gfrog> adam8157, /home可能还有点用
<cfy> ugoub: 好像默认没这个参数
<richardlxc> ,
<richardlxc> ,time
<adam8157> gfrog: 顺便咯 关键是整lvm, 觉得lvm over luks的比较好
<ugoub> 另外我想用脚本实现批量根据fileURLList文件中每行链接地址下载文件，并同时根据另一个fileNameList文件中内容重命名文件。
<cfy> 我现在都/和/boot
 * gfrog 话说thinkpad的那个加密套件似乎很给力
<cfy> adam8157: /boot还是上个发行版装在硬盘上的。。。
<piggybox> thinkpad那个你要是忘记密码了就只能换主板了 -_-
<cfy> piggybox: gfrog: 启动的某个加密？
<ugoub> 我把尝试写的代码贴那里了：http://q.163.com/computerscience/poster/54761171/不知谁有好办法解决不。期待回复。
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y 计算机科学
<adam8157> cfy: 你也加密了?
<adam8157> gfrog: tpm?
<gfrog> cfy, 忘了叫啥，反正看起来很牛逼的货。
<gfrog> adam8157, 大概是这名字。。
<cfy> adam8157: 我以前很蛋疼。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 我以前也很蛋疼。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 现在没有再玩了。。
<piggybox> cfy: thinkpad有个加密硬件，做死在主板上的
<cfy> adam8157: 你可以把密码设置长点嘛。反正luks多密码支持 :D
<cfy> adam8157: 一个用文件，放U盘里，一个长密码
<cfy> piggybox: 那拆U盘呢？
<ugoub> cfy: 哦，很这样写可以，不过我要求高了些，所以就会要更加复杂了。
<cfy> ugoub:       print "wget -O "; print name; print " -c ";print url;print "& \n";
<cfy> ugoub: 直接后台哦。
<cfy> ugoub: 就是说如果urllist里有1000个url,那么会开出1000个wget....
<cfy> ugoub: 你试试吧
<ugoub> cfy: 哦就是加 -b 让后台执行，于是就可以多线程了是不？不知一次35个线程有问题不……
<cfy> ugoub: 你还是分割文件，然后手动分开执行吧。
<ugoub> cfy: 我现在贴的那个代码只会执行一个wget
<cfy> ugoub: 多个wget同时进行，意义不太大吧，一般来说
<cfy> ugoub: 我知道
<ugoub> cfy: 这样我就没法睡觉了
<cfy> ugoub: ?
<cfy> ugoub: 哦。。。
<ugoub> cfy: 呵呵
<cfy> ugoub: 就是说url只有一行？
<cfy> ugoub: urlist只能有一行？
<ugoub> cfy: 不止，但是我帖子上的代码，只会执行最后一行url的下载。
<cfy> ugoub: 找个perl帮你写下，几分钟的事情
<cfy> ugoub: 找个perler帮你写下，几分钟的事情
<ugoub> cfy: urllist中有个很多行。namelist中行数相同。
<ugoub> 哦，我好像认识个，改天找他。现在我去试试-b
<cfy> ugoub: 你真麻烦。。。。
<cfy> ugoub: 论坛的？irc的？
<ywmy210> :-)
<ywmy210> 大家晚上好～
<ugoub> cfy: perler？
<cfy> ugoub: 一次需求么？把文件贴出来。。。我直接帮你修改成sh的
<ugoub> cfy: 现实中的。
<cfy> ugoub: 嗯，网上的么？叫啥？
<cfy> ugoub: 哦，那算了。。。
<cfy> ugoub: 一次需求么？把文件贴出来。。。我直接帮你修改成sh的,
<ugoub> http://q.163.com/computerscience/poster/54761171/
<ugoub> 就是这个吧
<cfy> ugoub: 我说你要下载的文件列表。。。
<ugoub> 我是在163上 下载公开课
<cfy> ugoub: 就是fileurlist
<cfy> ugoub: 和filenamelist
<ugoub> 哦==
<cfy> ugoub: 同时下载的话，要控制wget同事的进程数量，我觉得有点麻烦
<cfy> ugoub: 一个一个下完，然后接着下，不是很困难。
<cfy> ugoub: 如果你早1年问的话，说不定，我已经写出perl来了。可惜，我转行了，也不想碰perl :D
<ugoub> cfy: 恩，一个个也可以，perl不能读取文件麼？我namelist还没有弄。
<cfy> ugoub: namelist很复杂么？
<ugoub> cf
<ugoub> cfy: 手工写阿
<cfy> ugoub: 文件名很乱是么？
<cfy> ugoub: 唉，啥系统。有sbcl么？
<ugoub> http://download.v.163.com/dl/open/00DL0QDR0QDS0QYE.html
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y 《麻省理工大学开放课程：线性代数》[中英双语字幕]视频下载_网易公开课
<cfy> ugoub: 你要下载哪个版本？
<ugoub> 这个，你看看它文件名从17开始就变格式了乱了。
<ugoub> 小 的
<ugoub> cfy: 手机版，我弄了个64G的N9
<cfy> ugoub: 现在就要？
<ugoub> 恩，不急啊。如果可以支持配url和name的随时都能用上。
<ugoub> cfy: 你估计什么时候能出来？
<MaskRay> 不要玩不要这么刺激不要的啊．．
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在有个现实问题哦
<MaskRay> fcitx pinyin太破了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://download.v.163.com/dl/open/00DL0QDR0QDS0QYE.html
<cfy> MaskRay: 能用haskell方便的提取处文件名和url么？
<nicol> MaskRay, : yong ibus
<piggybox> ugoub: 去163下载难道比直接去MIT下载快么
<cfy> ugoub: 我试着直接编辑出url和名字试试。。
<ugoub> cfy: 文件名是提取页面上中文麼？要知道那个17集开始服务器上的文件就是乱码了。
<cfy> ugoub: 不是url里的。
<ugoub> piggybox: 我觉得中文翻译的好接受。
<MaskRay> curl http://download.v.163.com/dl/open/00DL0QDR0QDS0QYE.html | grep "http://mov.bn.netease.com/movieMP4/[^']*" -o
<ugoub> cfy: 哦？解析文件？N9上有个治mp3文件乱码的软件，好像就是解析。
<ugoub> MaskRay: ？能保存出正确名称？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那就没文件名了吧
<ugoub> MaskRay: 没成功呢
<ugoub> 因为-o后没写参数呢？
<ugoub> 麼？
<ugoub> MaskRay: -哦
<ugoub> MaskRay: -o 后面 ~/还是不行。
<MaskRay> 最好用xpath之类解析树的．太晚了，否则想写haskell的hxt的
<piggybox> 不是网易故意这么折腾的吧
<ugoub> MaskRay: 不急，什么时候有兴趣了写吧，发这里http://q.163.com/computerscience/poster/54761171/或者我邮箱iemailwill@gmail.com多谢。
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y 计算机科学
<ugoub> 还有个方案，也是基于fileURLList和fileNameList的。先用wget -c -i ~/fileURLList下载。然后根据這两个文件批量修改文件名。这个应该简单些。
<cfy> ugoub: 你啥时侯睡？
<MaskRay> haskell的，一堆依赖，还有巨大的包ghc，应该没人有兴趣用的
<wujie> 现实的中国政府原来比影视中的'党国'政府更加没人性，更加的专制。国，是否兴与共产党？但国必毁于共产党！！！
<cfy> MaskRay: 这就需要你编译出static的elf.....
<alvin_ddd> wujie: blacklist
<ugoub> cfy: 随时，妈妈发火时。
<cfy> ugoub: 我差不多完成了。
<ugoub> cfy: 哇哦～好啊，期待～
<cfy> ugoub: 那你今天记得再来此。。。不然我白干了。。。我快编辑完成了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 还有 glibc 版本检查（我是2.15)
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接做的发行版吧 :D
<ugoub> cfy: 我还在。有源码麼？顺便瞻仰下。
<cfy> ugoub: 我用emacs的宏批量编辑的。。。找出规律直接批量编辑掉
<ugoub> cfy: 超出我理解范围了，我还在vim里面摸索。
<cfy> ugoub: 好了。。。
<cfy> ugoub: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121643
<cfy> ugoub: 我再输出成你可以跑的格式好了。。
<cfy> ugoub: 你确定不要标准的了？
<ugoub> cfy: ?什么标准的？
<cfy> ugoub: 不是标准格式和手机格式么。。
<cfy> 标准版和手机版
<ugoub> cfy: 哦不用，手机上看。3.9寸
<ofan> 都不睡觉？
<cfy> ugoub: 那好
<cfy> ugoub: 等几分钟
<ugoub> cfy: 好的.
<cfy> ugoub: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121648
<cfy> ugoub: 直接复制文件内容到foo
<cfy> ugoub: 在bash foo既可
<cfy> ugoub: 等等。。。。
<cfy> ugoub: 文件名忘记加后缀了。。
<cfy> ugoub: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121649
<cfy> ugoub: 好了
<ugoub> cfy: 好的，谢谢～
<cfy> ugoub: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121650
<cfy> ugoub: 忘记加-c参数了。。。
<piggybox> MaskRay_: Haskell的书我每次看到monad就彻底晕掉了
<cfy> ugoub: 应该可以咯
<cfy> ugoub: 哈哈，editor macro碉堡咯
<ugoub> cfy: 哦，谢谢，我要消化下。
<cfy> ugoub: 是keyboard macro...
<cfy> ugoub: 消化啥？
<ugoub> cfy: 恩，我还要看看bash 不是很熟悉。
<ugoub> 晕vi战了100%的CPU
<cfy> ugoub: 哦。不会是看我那个吧。。
<ugoub> 可能是我吧那些粘贴到vi命令行里去了。
<ugoub> 。。。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> ugoub: 汗。。
<cfy> ugoub: 别下。。。搞错了。。这个是标准版本的链接。。
<ugoub> 呵呵，还好，我还在kill那个。命令是怎么的呢？ 根据pid kill
<cfy> ugoub: C-c啊
<cfy> ugoub: 再等下。。又忘记加.mp4了。
<ugoub> cfy: 没，我把图形界面终端关了，它还在，不知在哪里。我想起了，我子啊图形界面。直接关。
<cfy> ugoub: ps auxww看下
<cfy> ugoub: 然后kill
<ugoub> top    pid = 14587 然后 kill -p 14587?
<cfy> ugoub: kill 14587吧
<cfy> ugoub: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121652
<ugoub> kill 14587它还在，难道要sudo
<cfy> ugoub: 不会吧。。。
<vic> 想试试systemd
<ugoub> cfy: sudo 也不行
<cfy> ugoub: 不要直接下载paste.ubuntu.org.cn,要复制。下载的换行符有问题。
<cfy> ugoub: 你慢慢研究吧，我睡了
<ugoub> 好的，谢谢啦。晚安。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 马勒隔壁的 明天都没休息的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 资本家阿
<ofan> 累死了
<knownbad> 那个性福的女生？
<knownbad> 妈的，12.04直接 kernel panic。
<alvin_rxg> kernel panic
<knownbad> 12.04 installation 比之前的还糟糕。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你蛋疼了？用ubuntu？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 准备去买samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0
<knownbad> 没，公司的机子测试。
<knownbad> 富二代。
<ofan> 蛋疼的presentation
<mugebjgd> ofan: msoffice搞得？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你才二代呢。爹妈都在美国
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 美国的平板便宜阿
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 在哪里
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 过来西雅图玩啊
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 我没富一代父母。
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: orlando
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 和你说第三遍了
<piggybox> 都是主题公园的地方？:)
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 有个底丝泥乐园
<kk>  06:17
<richardlxc> hello
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<richardlxc> good morning
<richardlxc> i am using mirrggi
<ofan> 谷得毛宁力插的
<richardlxc> the same to you ofan
<richardlxc> putty client for phone cannot display chinese?
<richardlxc> how to solve?
<sysf1> ?
<ofan> richardlxc: use your computer
<richardlxc> ??
<xiamx> 12.04 的性能提升还真是没话说
<richardlxc> xiamx,any links?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-01
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac333499
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【巨型福利帖】那些爱自拍的美女 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> roylez: 主席。你真坑。。。
<cfy> roylez: 一大早上的。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334678
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【微福利】部分GIF图出处 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<richardlxc> good
<cfy> roylez: chairman...
<richardlxc> dd
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • unity 太简漏了，不会用，如何卸载 12.04的 unity 恢复 GNOME2 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372751 如题。unity 用起来真令人恼火，菜单也没有，啥都做不了，UBUNTU 怎么越做越差了呢？ 用了N 年的UBUNTU, 现在真跟个新手一样，啥都不会做了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XJHERO — 2012-05-01 9:01
<nicol> 我当时是安装失败来
<nicol> xorg都是我从头开始装的
<derekchiang> 兄弟们，我刚用wubi装了Ubuntu 12.04 LTS，但不知道为什么没法挂起(Suspend)啊。。。就是挂起之后再回来就黑屏了。我查了很多资料，但似乎都没什么用
<a-nerd> 还是不要wubi 听说很容易出问题
<derekchiang> 我装了pm-utils和laptop-mode-tools，但都没有用
<derekchiang> 但我确实需要双系统啊。。请问各位装wubi的都有这个问题吗？
<a-nerd> 不用wubi也能双系统的
<derekchiang> ？是吗？
<a-nerd> 是的
<derekchiang> OK。。。anyway 我还是想先解决这个问题，有没有谁解决过呀？
<a-nerd> 强制关机
<a-nerd> http://www.weste.net/2012/4-29/82173.html
<kk> a-nerd ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04和Windows 7双系统的安装方法_操作系统_西部e网
<a-nerd> 用WUBI安装Ubuntu的缺点：
<a-nerd> 1、一休眠或挂起就会死机，不能从休眠或挂起状态恢复，只能强行关机然后重启
<xiamx> wubi真杯具
<derekchiang> 那真的没有解决办法吗？我觉得挺多人用Wubi的啊，不会全都无法挂起吧。。
<a-nerd> 反正我用wubi的时候就没用过挂起
<a-nerd> 现在也没用过
<nicol> derekchiang: 虚拟机阿，干嘛要双系统呢
<xiamx> derekchiang, 单独分区安装吧，wubi的缺陷在那里呢
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • kubuntu 正式版反而存在不少问题啊。测试版本都没有问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372754 1.fcitx,在部分窗口内不能输入，如：终端。文件保存窗口。 2.莫名其妙的。每次都有错误。见图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 axin — 2012-05-01 9:31
<xiamx> 这个大家能连上么？https://extensions.gnome.org/
<xiamx> 恩 小k也连不上，估计是挂了
<a-nerd> 好像是网站挂了
<derekchiang> 好吧谢谢大家了～
<nicol> xiamx, 小开是什么阿
<derekchiang> a-nerd, 请问你不用挂起，怎么省电啊？
<a-nerd> 学校定时供电
<a-nerd> 有电就用 没电只能关机
<imadper> hamo: 贵公司的实习生招聘太坑爹了!!!
<derekchiang> a-nerd, 好吧～
<hamo> imadper: ?
<nicol> hamo: 那个公司的阿？
<imadper> hamo: 贵公司有两个招聘页面, 一个是实习生招聘, 一个是校园招聘
<hamo> imadper: 对啊...不都这样么？
<imadper> hamo: 实习生招聘我早就报名了
<imadper> hamo: 然后前几天有人跟我说, baidu实习生招聘快结束了, 我就说我已经报了
<hamo> imadper: 然后呢？
<imadper> hamo: 结果昨晚一看, 他在校园招聘里新加了一个页面, 招实习生..而且已经停止报名了
<imadper> hamo: 然后, 他说从新加的实习生招聘页面那里报名的人筛选简历... 原来的那个实习生页面根本没动静....
<hamo> imadper: ...不是HR...并不了这其中的关系...
<imadper> hamo: 我连笔试都没机会了...
<imadper> hamo: 能霸笔吗?~
<hamo> imadper: 可以，百度每年都是可以霸笔的...去年甚至专门给霸笔的人留了位置
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 好~ 多谢了~
<XwinX> 霸笔？
<imadper> hamo: 唉..当时去tx面的时候, 看到好多霸面的, 觉得他们太可怜了, 现在我跟他们一样了...
<XwinX> 啥意思？
<imadper> XwinX: 就是人家没请你去, 但是你还是去笔试了
<imadper> XwinX: 通常霸笔/霸面都不会有什么好结果的~
<XwinX> imadper: ...
<XwinX> imadper: 牛叉
<imadper> XwinX: 这有什么牛的...
<imadper> XwinX: 我现在整个就是一个2b...
<XwinX> imadper: ...
<imadper> XwinX: 面试那么久, 除了两个屁都不算的小公司, 就没拿到offer...
<XwinX> imadper: 你要找什么公司
<imadper> XwinX: 没什么要求, 开发岗位最好, linux下的, 出价比猪肉高
<nicol> 大家有想做测试的不阿？
<imadper> nicol: no...
<debianer> 最近有什么好玩的吗，比如wuala等
<imadper> nicol: 当时腾讯让我去测试, 我直接说没兴趣...
<XwinX> imadper: 要求这么低
<debianer> 很久没看到好玩的了
<imadper> XwinX: 我实习而已~
<XwinX> imadper: 在哪儿？
<nicol> imadper: linux 测试呢
<XwinX> imadper: 哦
<debianer> 以前dropbox和wuala都很好玩，可惜都被屏蔽了
<imadper> XwinX: 北京/广州/深圳
<nicol> imadper: 现在红帽在招人
<debianer> 现在我的wuala不能升级了
<imadper> nicol: 恩, 我知道, adam帮我内推了
<debianer> 有好玩的吗
<nicol> imadper: adam
<nicol> imadper:能告诉我他的名字不阿？
<imadper> nicol: 真名? 我也不知道...
<nicol> imadper: 你知道他是作什么的不阿》
<nicol> imadper: 感觉好熟悉阿
<imadper> nicol: 就知道是红帽的, 别的不详...
<XwinX> nicol: redhat测试的
<XwinX> nicol: 好像
<nicol> 哦
<debianer> 请问最近有好玩的东西吗，软件或者游戏都行
<imadper> debianer: 请访问I社官网, 查询最新动态
<imadper> debianer: http://www.mzxzx.com/forum-302-1.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y I社ラブガールlove girl /Illusion社新作/爱的女孩/爱情女孩/爱女 - mzxzx.com!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问：如何修改12.04启动器上的已挂载分区的图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372760 我想修改12.04启动器上的已挂载分区的图标，这样能更快识别，方便使用，但是按常规的设置文件夹图标的方法，似乎没有什么效果，请教大家/～！@@#￥ 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-05-01 10:08
<debianer> 是玩女孩子的游戏吗
<imadper> debianer: 请自行测试
<debianer> imadper: 谢谢
<debianer> 最近有特别有用的软件吗、
<fhong> 特别有用？
<fhong> 最近？
<debianer> 比如wuala dropbox
<debianer> 等等
<XwinX> vim
<fhong> dropbox我的本子上12.04好像运行不起来
<fhong> XwinX: 他说最近的。。。
<XwinX> fhong: win8
<fhong> XwinX: 好大个的软件哦
<debianer> dropbox的外链都访问不了，没意思
<debianer> wuala的也一样
<debianer> 如果能够外链，世界将更加美好
<XwinX> google drive
<debianer> XwinX: 出来了吗
<debianer> google drive出来了吗
<debianer> 网址是多少
<debianer> 应该还没有吧
<XwinX> debianer: 早出来了啊
<XwinX> debianer: drive.google.com
<debianer> 这样的东西怎么今天才听说呢
<debianer> XwinX: 无法访问阿
<debianer> XwinX: 现在翻墙有好东西吗
<XwinX> debianer: 墙了
<XwinX> debianer: goage
<debianer> XwinX: 我还没用就被墙了
<debianer> XwinX: goage能翻墙？
<XwinX> debianer: 能
<XwinX> debianer: 是啊，google 出品，必定被墙
<debianer> 为什么不能告中国政府阿
<debianer> 这样搞怎么行呢
<debianer> XwinX: goage有linux版本吗
<XwinX> debianer: 政府说不关他事
<debianer> 谁屏蔽就告谁阿
<XwinX> debianer http://goagent.googlecode.com
<kk> XwinX ⇪ ti: goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<debianer> 薄熙来都能告下去，搞防火墙的人不应该被抓吗
<imadper> debianer: 天真
<XwinX> debianer: 谁抓，你来抓啊
<XwinX> debianer: 你还想反党啊
<yall> .
<debianer> XwinX: 我就不信天下没王法吗
<debianer> 这样阻止人家公司发展，不是恶意帮助百度弄断吗
<XwinX> debianer: 王法就是不许你上网
<debianer> 安装哪一个？
<imadper> debianer: bxl倒台, 是政治斗争失败, 不是被人告下去的
<XwinX> debianer: 看安装文档，要去 google 申请一个账号
<debianer> imadper: 这就给人教训了，他如今这样下场，如果早点让王立军带领重庆公安局去冲中南海，那样死得更壮烈，两人都是
<XwinX> debianer: 重庆公安冲中南海....
<XwinX> debianer: 你人才啊
<debianer> 我如果当个团长，就带我团的人去冲中南海，一个团也有威力
<XwinX> debianer: 你能带着你的团进北京吗
<debianer> 我如果当师长就带一个师去包围
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了Eclipse，去哪里找安装目录呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372768 因为还要安装一些插件，所以要把插件的文件复制到Eclipse安装目录的Plugins文件夹中。。 去哪找安装目录啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Prism — 2012-05-01 10:47
<debianer> 当军长就带一个军去夺权
<debianer> 18大的时候就去包围会场，一网打尽
<imadper> debianer: 教训个毛, 中南海保卫局是你家开的? 想进去就能进去?
<XwinX> debianer: 你手下能听你？
<imadper> debianer: 别说你不是团长, 就算你是, 你一带兵进城, 就被围住了. 你说打中南海, 你的兵敢吗?
<debianer> imadper: 可以先煽动重庆一部分人去中南海上访，上访人太多了就会让重庆派警察去接访，然后就和群众一起冲中南海
<XwinX> debianer: 我如果是你的副团长，首先就把你绑起来报功
<imadper> debianer: 煽动? 就你聪明, 能煽动别人, 别人都傻, 一定会被你煽动?
<debianer> imadper: 谁围我的兵，我就命令他们武装反抗阿，反正炮阿机枪什么的都涌上来阿
<imadper> debianer: .... 天真...
<XwinX> debianer: 你的兵武装反抗的是你
<imadper> debianer: 人家好好的日子不过, 非得去送死...
<debianer> 我一起义，别的部队就都会武装暴动了
<imadper> debianer: ......... 天真....
<debianer> 还有北京军区，也可以暴动阿，中南海保卫局的最容易得手的
<imadper> debianer: 别的部队不接到命令, 不会立刻来杀你倒是真的
<XwinX> debianer: 你去试试吧
<debianer> 谁都想当总统不是
<imadper> debianer: 总统...
<imadper> debianer: 少年, 你还是去美国发动兵变吧
<debianer> 我如果是中南海保卫局的司令，我一定暴动，把常委们都抓了，我当总统
<imadper> debianer: zyk这么大的实力, 控制全国武警, 都没可能兵变
<imadper> debianer: 中国这个不叫总统..
<debianer> 主席
<debianer> XwinX: 要装那一个版本？
<imadper> debianer: 中国现在貌似也不叫主席了
<debianer> XwinX: http://code.google.com/p/goagent/downloads/list  装哪一个？
<kk> debianer ⇪ t: Downloads - goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<imadper> debianer: 你把 roylez给推翻了, 你来当主席还有可能...
<debianer> XwinX: 请问是装哪个？我在debian下
<imadper> debianer: 为什么不去看文档?
<imadper> debianer: 下载这个 http://goo.gl/pTt0W
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<debianer> imadper: 谢谢
<LOL_> A
<debianer> imadper: 不是还有哥客户端吗
<debianer> 我如果是胡锦涛的保镖，我第一个就刺杀他，然后我当主席
<debianer> 然后我跟别的常委的保镖们串通，一起杀
<debianer> 然后我们保镖自己作常委
<LOL_> 貌似现在流行长尾巴.  lol
<debianer> 这个似乎不是linux版本吧
<nicol> 我也想翻墙阿
<nicol> 求大家帮组阿
<XwinX> debianer: 我也不知道
<XwinX> debianer: 我是用 arch 的 aur 装的
<XwinX> debianer: 我把我公司老总杀了，我也当不了老总啊
<nicol> 还要盛情帐号阿
<debianer> XwinX: 刚才o给我的是windows版本的
<debianer> XwinX: 你是装哪个？我应该和你一样的
<XwinX> debianer: python 的啊，怎么还分什么 windows版？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 都在用什么桌面？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372771 gnome-shell，比较快，窗口切换比unity方便，不过它抛弃了compiz 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2012-05-01 11:14
<debianer> XwinX: http://code.google.com/p/goagent/downloads/list  这里你看是哪一个？
<kk> debianer ⇪ t: Downloads - goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<ugoub> cfy: 我最后还是用的wget -ci ~/fileURLList 最后再统一替换名称。
<ugoub> http://q.163.com/computerscience/poster/54761171/
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y 计算机科学
<cfy> ugoub: 我给的那个不行？
<XwinX> debianer: http://goo.gl/pTt0W
<kk> XwinX,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ugoub> cfy: 你那个可以，不过我好像还要加工，循环什么的。不知道能否同时执行。我不太会控制循环中执行节奏。
<debianer> XwinX: 我下载了这个阿，都是exe文件爱你
<cfy> ugoub: 全部在后面添加 &
<cfy> ugoub: 就可以了
<debianer> XwinX: 解压后都是exe，都是windows下用的吧
<ugoub> cfy: 哦，它就会依次一个一个的执行？
<ugoub> cfy: 学习了。
<cfy> ugoub: 他就会几乎同时开出30个wget执行
<Young> this is a test, ignore please!
<ugoub> 哦，那么我也可以用那个awk根据url和name文件拼出这样的字段来执行，这样就比较方便了。执行完了替换名字也不错。一边下载，我一边准备名称文件。
<XwinX> debianer: 你不要去管 exe 的
<XwinX> debianer: 他是打包在一起了
<cfy> ugoub: 好吧。。
<debianer> XwinX: 哦，谢谢
<debianer> XwinX: 也就是说，windows下的用的东西也在里面，是吗
<XwinX> debianer: 是
<ugoub> cfy: 就是准备文件要手工，改天学习下挖文本的技术。Emacs自带这样的功能？
<cfy> ugoub: emacs的编辑功能是最强大的
<debianer> XwinX: 哇，很双阿
<debianer> 爽
<debianer> XwinX: 谢谢你了，上传也是有自带的工具吗
<ugoub> 恩，买了本clisp的书，有介绍使用Emacs，这几天看下。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么去掉谷歌浏览器的最大小化和关闭按钮呢／全局菜单下它们显得很多余。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372772 如是，这三个按钮显得画蛇添足了。 在浏览器里的设置外观下也没改得了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tankaizhou — 2012-05-01 11:18
<cfy> ugoub: 什么书介绍clisp?
<ugoub> cfy: 实用Common Lisp编程
<ugoub> cfy: amazon上有
<cfy> ugoub: 是cl不是clisp
<XwinX> debianer: 是
<cfy> ugoub: 你不能把common lisp缩写成clisp
<cfy> ugoub: clisp是一个common lisp实现的名字
<houge> 请问archlinux用户，内核中类似ext4-options.patch是在哪里下载到的？
<houge> 搜索archlinux也没有找到下载地址
<houge> 愁死我了
<ugoub> cfy: 原来如此。我还以为缩写哩……
<cfy> ugoub: 千万别这么缩写
<ugoub> cfy: 恩，明白了
<cfy> ugoub: 而且，我认为clisp也是不是个‘首选’的cl实现
<debianer> XwinX: 我爱你，我是女孩
<cfy> ugoub: 开源的话是sbcl或者clozurecl
<debianer> XwinX: 我以前叫opengirl
<cfy> ugoub: 开发cl一般是这样的 http://common-lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov
<XwinX> debianer: 谢谢，不过我不能犯错误，我有老婆了
<cfy> @_@
<MaskRay> cfy: 悲剧。/sbin/login 用不了了。什么都没输入就开始 incorrect login
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是什么情况？
<cfy> MaskRay: 升级造成的/
<cfy> MaskRay: 升级造成的?
<young> 有人用irssi的吗?
<cfy> irssi the future of irc client
<MaskRay> cfy: 昨天猛升级了。。两个月
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 我每天一升。。。
<cfy> The client of the future
<cfy> irssi:The client of the future
<yall> MaskRay: 额
<richardlxc> erc
<yall> MaskRay: gdm正常不
<debianer> XwinX: 怕什么，我都不在乎你还在乎这个阿
<richardlxc> is also great
<cfy> yall: emacs based on guile估计要泡汤了。。。
<cfy> richardlxc: wrong
<debianer> XwinX: 你还是不是男人阿
<cfy> richardlxc: 我觉得比 irssi 好
<yall> cfy: 没事。吾想的是base on Perl.
<cfy> :D
<ugoub> cfy: 恩，书中介绍了下SBCL.然后用lisp in a Box作为入手，它需要Emacs作编辑器，我打算先看点再动手。
<richardlxc> what's wrong?
<cfy> yall: @_@
<cfy> richardlxc: erc is the best
<cfy> ugoub: 看我给你的那个视频
<cfy> yall: @_@
<richardlxc> mirrggi is also great
<richardlxc> mirggi
<ugoub> cfy: 好的
<XwinX> debianer: 我不在乎，我老婆在乎啊
<cfy> ugoub: 赶紧看去。停下手头的工作
<yall> 发现最近老看wp上新开页进去写{{stub}}
<cfy> XwinX: 。。。。。。。。
<XwinX> cfy: 哈
<cfy> XwinX: 这里有log的。。。。
<ugoub> cfy: 有点卡
<cfy> XwinX: 打印出来。寄给你wife
<cfy> lol
<XwinX> cfy: 嗯，不用打印，我老婆会查日志的
<MaskRay> yall: 不用 dm，我都是 xinit 的
<cfy> XwinX: @_@
<cfy> yall: MaskRay 我用slim
<yall> .
<yall> cfy: 你发现slim开fvwm进去之后Mod4不能用不
<cfy> yall: 我用sawfish的。
<yall> cfy: 践鱼不知道咋多page
<debianer> XwinX: 别让她知道阿
<XwinX> debianer: 这么能这样呢，压力很大的
<debianer> XwinX: 不会阿，事后会很轻松的
<debianer> XwinX: 别怕阿
<debianer> XwinX: 你怎么还这么封建呢
<cfy> 必须把 ignore用起来了。。。
<XwinX> debianer: @~@
<XwinX> cfy: ...
<debianer> 我有个疑问，gtkqq  pywebqq这些和webqq完全没有区别，干吗要那么折腾呢
<xjiujiu> 11.10升级到12.04好慢啊！！
<a-nerd> 独立于浏览器
<a-nerd> 能消息提示
<XwinX> webqq很难受啊
<a-nerd> GTKQQ更你客户端
<a-nerd> 更像
<debianer> 还有QTQQ也是多次一句
<debianer> a-nerd: 其实就是webqq没区别阿
<a-nerd> 不喜欢webqq可以用wineqq
<XwinX> QQ就是多次一举
<XwinX> 干掉
<debianer> 没QQ怎么跟男朋友交流呢】
<a-nerd> 独立于浏览器  能消息提示 就这么多区别
<a-nerd> GTKQQ更客户端化
<debianer> 要买linuxqq,webqq，要么wineqq
<debianer> a-nerd: 其实一回事，反而不好用
 * cfy 用手机qq的路过
<a-nerd> LinuxQQ就不说了
<a-nerd> 不一样
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能是 pam 的问题。我没 dispatch-conf 添加 /etc/pam.d/{login,passwd}
<hoxily> screen蛮好用的啊. http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/GNUScreen . 不用担心网络异常断开.
<XwinX> 没一个好的
<kk> hoxily ⇪ ti: GNUScreen - Ubuntu中文
<XwinX> hoxily: 喜欢 tmux
<a-nerd> GTKQQ>pyWebQQ>webqq
<a-nerd> 个人感觉
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，很有可能。
<XwinX> gtkqq 是什么
<XwinX> 没见过啊 a-nerd
<XwinX> a-nerd: 哦，找到了
<XwinX>     A QQ client based on gtk+ uses WebQQ protocol.
<XwinX> 用的也是 webqq 的协议啊
<a-nerd> 只不过GTKQQ把昵称什么的显示完全了
<a-nerd> 那就完美了
<a-nerd> 还有就是WineQQ了
<a-nerd> 现在都WIne到2012版本了
<XwinX> QQ， 不用也罢啊
<XwinX> 折腾
<yall> MaskRay: 吾从来都是简陋的etc-update
<a-nerd1> 又卡死了 昨天也是
<MaskRay> yall: 吸取教训了．以后更新一定要注意这类东西
<nicol> 好了
<nicol> 翻好了
<nicol> ^_^
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 通过什么途径可以向开发人员反馈问题呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372783 请问 统计信息: 发表于 由 dampfbrotchen — 2012-05-01 12:00
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 有没有写过c~
<debianer> MaskRay: 师傅，佩服你的emacs配置
<felixtao> 12.04现在没有国内的镜像源么？wiki上还只有11.10的
<mao> felixtao: 中科大的镜像有吧
<debianer> wps for linux为何一直不公开测试呢？
<cfy> imadper: MaskRay 精通C好不好。。
<MaskRay> imadper: 写过，？
<debianer> 从没看到这样搞的
<debianer> 难道想一直秘密测试
<mao> felixtao: 网易的源也有
<felixtao> mao: 中科大的？哪里有？
<felixtao> mao: 哪有列表啊？
<debianer> 谁能给我一份wps for linux，我信箱chinesegann@gmail.com
<mao> felixtao: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/这个是网易的镜像
<kk> mao ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu-releases/
<debianer> mao: 主席，有没有wps for linux测试版安装文件
<debianer> 谁有发一份给我邮箱
<roylez_> debianer: no
<imadper> cfy: 额, 我有眼不识泰山~
<debianer> roylez_: 我问毛主席呢
<imadper> MaskRay: 话说, 我怎么获得一个pci设备的中断号呀?
<imadper> MaskRay: 我插入耳机的时候, 会有八个中断同时产生, 问题是, 我怎么才能捕获其中任意一个中断?~
<felixtao> mao: 谢谢！
<debianer> mao: 毛主席，你有wps for linux吗
<MaskRay> imadper: 跳跃太大了……从“有没有写过”一下器“中断号”。我显然不会啊
<mao> felixtao: ;)
<debianer> MaskRay: 如何查询局域网内有哪些在线的IP？
<imadper> MaskRay: 我觉得这东西属于c的范畴嘛~~
<MaskRay> debianer: fping
<cfy> imadper: 这不属于C范畴
<XwinX> imadper: 写驱动？
<cfy> imadper: 真的一点都不属于
<imadper> XwinX: 用户态..
<debianer> MaskRay: 一个一个的ping吗
<imadper> cfy: 那是什么范畴?
<cfy> imadper: 插入的时候会有/dev/下产生设备么？
<XwinX> imadper: 用户态?
<imadper> cfy: 不产成
<XwinX> imadper: 怎么收中断？
<imadper> XwinX: 用户态驱动...
<imadper> cfy: 插入耳机, 难道/dev会有变化吗?
<MaskRay> debianer: sudo  fping -ag 192.168.0.0/24
<cfy> imadper: 不清楚。。这属于linux系统编程？
<imadper> cfy: 刚看了下, 没变化
<imadper> cfy: 可能吧~
<XwinX> imadper: 没变化吧
<cfy> imadper: 哦。google下看看
<debianer> MaskRay: 就是  0.0---0.24之间的IP？
<XwinX> acpi 事件 udev 事件都没有的
<debianer> 192.168.0.0/254  可以吗
<imadper> XwinX: 恩, 就是没变化...
<debianer> 终于发现了
<imadper> XwinX: udev也没有? 我还没试...
<debianer> 不要用国产聊天协议
<imadper> XwinX: 看来只能捕获中断了?
<debianer> QQ真的在服务端泄漏用户聊天记录
<richardlxc> en
<cfy> imadper: udevadm monitor我看了下，貌似没
<debianer> 我身边很多朋友用QQ都出事了
<imadper> cfy: ...那这苨马怎么写...
<richardlxc> for example?
<debianer> 我一个叔叔犯罪潜逃，在黑网吧上QQ被抓了
<richardlxc> ip is caught
<imadper> cfy: 上次 hamo说了个内核事件, 表示不知道怎么查看...
<debianer> 和他一起潜逃的另一个人也用QQ，被抓
<cfy> imadper: dmesg?
<debianer> 都是用QQ的时候立即被抓
<imadper> cfy: 这个就是内核事件??
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 高手求救，cannot access archive: No such file or directory http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372785 简直快要崩溃了，按了N个deb解决依赖问题，安装一个Deb包的时候，如然出现如下错误： dpkg: error processing libgnomecanvas2-0 (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: 请高手指点这 …
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。
<imadper> cfy: ... 完全没变化
<imadper> cfy: 现在只有/proc/stat 还有/proc/interrupts有变化
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<cfy> imadper: 你想实现啥功能呢？
<imadper> cfy: 就是插入耳机之后, 音量变小
<imadper> cfy: 拔下之后, 音量还原
<cfy> imadper: 音量的话，扬声器和耳机不是分开的设置么？
<cfy> imadper: alsamixer
<imadper> cfy: 我这里只有左右声道诶...
<cfy> imadper: 选择下声卡试试 f6吧
<piggybox> debianer: 没啥稀奇的，国外犯罪用Facebook也会被抓
<imadper> cfy: 声卡就两个, 一个默认, 一个hdmi
<caasi> 貌似现在好像不用这个alsamixer了
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<imadper> cfy: 肯定是默认了
<caasi> 某人告诉我
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> ifconfig貌似也不用了。
<cfy> 我还是用。
<cfy> 有啥关系。
<imadper> caasi: 对, 都用右上角那个了
<debianer> piggybox: 问题是，小小的县公安局也能查询QQ记录
<imadper> cfy: ifconfig怎么不用了?
<cfy> 除非你不给我这个命令，否则我就用。lol
<cfy> imadper: 不是用ifup啥的么
<richardlxc> debianer,really?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道ifup还有ifdown有什么用
<cfy> imadper: 可以通过配置文件方便的设置。
<richardlxc> etho  up or down
<XwinX> imadper:  /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0
<XwinX> imadper: 这个文件有没有变化
<richardlxc> ifconfig etho up/down
<imadper> XwinX: 我去看看~
<imadper> richardlxc: 0, 不是o
<richardlxc> 0
<cfy> yall: MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Programming/37890
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<richardlxc> yeah,i am using phone to chat
<richardlxc> so ,some errors.
<cfy> yall: MaskRay: 真是什么都要计较效率了。连统计个代码行的数量也要计较。。
<imadper> XwinX: 有诶~
<imadper> XwinX: Power-Map: 0x50, 插上就是50, 拔下来就是52
<yall> cfy: 吾不管的。
<imadper> XwinX: 多谢了~
<XwinX> imadper: 不客气
<cfy> imadper: 哪里看的？
<cfy> imadper: 我把 XwinX ignore。。。看不到了。。。
<richardlxc> how to compare?
<imadper> cfy: /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0
<imadper> cfy: 你跟他有多大仇?
<cfy> imadper: 没啊。刚才顺手ignore了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 顺手..
<cfy> imadper: 刚才 XwinX 和 debianer 不在调情么。。
<cfy> imadper: 这样你怎么触发呢？inotify行么？
<imadper> cfy: 我也在纠结怎么触发, 总不能轮讯吧
<cfy> imadper: inotify行么？
<imadper> cfy: 太高端, 我得去差一下
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好办法~
 * imadper 膜拜cfy
 * imadper 膜拜 插飞燕歌~
<cfy> imadper: 好像对/proc无效。。。
<debianer> cfy: 没有，xwinx这个人太老实了
<imadper> cfy: ... 没事, 我先查查, 不行就先写一个轮询的版本看看效率..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 网络问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372789 在台式机上联网安装了12.04，可以顺利连接网络，更新了软件，但第二天，再开机后，网络就连不上去了； 于是重装系统，用DVD版的，又是重复先前的只有一天可以连接网络，具体地说是只有一个晚上，具体的表现 就是显示的是连接上了网络但是打不 …
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<yall>  :em04
<yall>  :em06
<vic> 用draftsight 画cad。。。。鼠标各种飘。。。。不知道是我的电脑配置低还是x不给力 还是draftsight不给力
<cfy> imadper: 直接搜索alsa programming好了
<imadper> cfy: 我就是看alsa的那个api太多太多了... 所以才想不用那个的...
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<cfy> imadper: 那有没有小程序可以办到呢？
<imadper> cfy: 其实不是为了实用, 就是想写一个来玩玩~
<imadper> cfy: 太水了, 趁面试前多接触一些东西, 面试的时候有的侃~
<XwinX> imadper: 你想解决什么问题啊？
<debianer> 还有什么好玩的吗
<debianer> wuala你们还用吗
<debianer> 现在googe drive 还可以通过客户端访问吗
<debianer> 还有人在吗
<imadper> ...
<debianer> 我想知道，IRC传输是加密的吗
<imadper> debianer: 应该不是
<forensic> no
<debianer> imadper: 别人要拦截我的IRC聊天信息，要知道什么？
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jlzhang> 有freebsd的中文频道吗?
<imadper> debianer: 没人拦截你的irc信息, 你没价值
<debianer> 你们玩wesnoth吗
<jlzhang> 今天5.1,上irc的都是加班的?
<imadper> debianer: 如果是gfw, 那么他什么都拦截, 只需要知道你的id对应的是谁
<imadper> jlzhang: 学生党
<jlzhang> imadper: 那还不去泡妞去啊,浪费了大好时光^
<a-nerd1> hi
<kk> a-nerd1, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<a-nerd1> kk原来可以调戏啊
<imadper> jlzhang: 一来有女朋友了, 二来, 我连饭都快吃不起了, 哪有心思把妹
<xsky> 呵呵
<jlzhang> imadper: 唉...咋混成这样了捏?
<jlzhang> imadper: 做点兼职啊
<imadper> jlzhang: 真心时间不够...
<MaskRay> imadper: ifup 可能是debian的脚本。没意义，用 iproute2 的ip 即可
<imadper> MaskRay: 哦, 我就记得以前ubuntu时代有, arch里默认没有
<debianer> imadper: 恐怖阿
<imadper> debianer: ?
<jlzhang> imadper: 请教个arch的问题啊
<jlzhang> imadper: error: failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies)
<jlzhang> imadper: 升级pacman的时候,提示这个.
<jlzhang> imadper: :: package-query: requires pacman<3.6
<imadper> jlzhang: 强制更新pacman
<jlzhang> imadper: pacman -Sf pacman
<jlzhang> imadper: 这样吗?
<imadper> jlzhang: 好象是你的pacman太高了...
<imadper> jlzhang: 你的源是不是改过?
<jlzhang> imadper: 真心没改啊
<imadper> jlzhang: 一般都不会出现对pacman的依赖不满足吧.. archlinux的bbs里查一下?
<debianer> 有人玩wesnoth吗？
<jlzhang> imadper: 算了,先放着吧.
<jlzhang> imadper: 你玩过freebsd吗?
<imadper> jlzhang: 没... 我很水的...
<richardlxc> what's wesnoth
<jlzhang> imadper: 哦,本来还想向你请教一下这方面的问题
<jlzhang> imadper: 你在读研究生吗?还是博士
<imadper> jlzhang: 小本~
<richardlxc> hmm, wesnoth is [0] at http:/www.wesnoth.org, a fantasy turn-based (GPLed) strategy addictive game, with awesome graphics, sound-effects, music, etc.
<jlzhang> imadper: 什么专业啊?
<imadper> jlzhang: 软件工程
<jlzhang> debianer: 为什么我11.04上安装fceux,进入游戏10秒就崩溃啊,提示短错误
<hamo> roylez_: .
<jlzhang> imadper: 几年级了啊?
<imadper> jlzhang: 大三了
<jlzhang> debianer: 段错误
<Colin-shzsc> Arch 用 netcfg 管理网络，两次出现这样的问题：无线网络掉线，重连说 WPA 认证失败，重启后无线网卡内核模块没完没了地扔出 get calibration timeout（当然也没法联网），再重启依旧，关机把机器里面的无线网卡拔出来重插，再打开就木有问题了
<MeaCu1pa> We smooth
<Colin-shzsc> 难道是无线网卡接触有问题？
<MeaCu1pa> Wesnoth 玩腻了
<debianer> jlzhang: 是fcitx吗
<debianer> jlzhang: 这种问题一般都是人品太差引起的，找个地方自杀就会好起来
<Colin-shzsc> 最近发现自己喜欢开着 OpenTTD 然后坐在旁边看 AI 互相对掐 -_-|||
<jlzhang> debianer: 不是,是一个模拟小时候玩的红白机的软件,昨天想在电视上和儿子玩会超级玛丽.
<jlzhang> debianer: 如果碰到人品问题就自杀,那就没人玩ubuntu了
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦 甄环传，雍正一个工作狂，也没逃得过辫子戏
<debianer> jlzhang: 用dosbox就可以
<jlzhang> debianer: dosbox是啥?
<debianer> 雍正在清史稿里，是可能死于铅等丹药中毒，200斤铅曾经运进王宫炼丹
<jlzhang> debianer: 更正一下,是ubuntu 12.04
<Colin-shzsc> debianer: 同样的这个话也有人放在顺治身上说
<jlzhang> 话说,Ubuntu 12.04 真心好用啊!!!
<jlzhang> 除了alt+tab切换程序的时候有点小卡
<roylez_> hamo: .
<MeaCu1pa> 铅，汞，都是常用美容养生用物
<richardlxc> jlzhang,some examples?
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 必须的
<jlzhang> debianer: mame的rom放在哪个目录下啊?
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 左边的那条不知道如何称呼的任务栏,设计的太棒了.
<richardlxc> dash?
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 和我笔记本上的11.04对比一下,感觉界面清爽多了.
<richardlxc> enter super key dash window occurs
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • Cytoscape在ubuntu中如何安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372794 我下载的Cytoscape版本是Cytoscape2.8.2？软件下载后面是.sh后缀。 这种文件的软件该如何安装和使用？ 我的邮箱是965820354@qq.com 请有经验的童鞋请帮帮吧！ 谢谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mollylqky — 2012-05-01 13:21
<richardlxc> launcher
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 对,应该叫launcher吧
<richardlxc> yeah
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 你在练习英语?
<richardlxc> no
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 或者不习惯说中文?
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 还是你比较搓,不会安装输入法?
<richardlxc> i am using mirggi client for phone
<jlzhang> richardlxc: ^_^
<jlzhang> richardlxc: which phone?
<richardlxc> and this client didnot support cp936
<richardlxc> nokia e63
<richardlxc> and on pc,i use erc for irc chatting
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 都没听过
<richardlxc> which one.
<richardlxc> ?
<jlzhang> richardlxc: erc 和mirggi
<richardlxc> erc is for emacs
<richardlxc> and mirggi is for phone
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 哦,emacs还可以聊irc啊
<richardlxc> yeah
<richardlxc> M-x erc
<yall> C-c e
<jlzhang> richardlxc:不错
<richardlxc> and then we can use erc .
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 你是不是用emacs解决所有问题啊?"
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 比如上个网,发个微博啥的?
<richardlxc> until now,i try to do everything in emacs
<richardlxc> jabber is for weibo
<jlzhang> richardlxc: emacs怎么是使用git啊>
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 我每次都切换到命令行使用git
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 太麻烦
<richardlxc> default
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 感觉不大懂
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 有是有看到emacs里的git命令
<imadper> jlzhang: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/Git
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Git
<jlzhang> imadper: 谢啦,兄弟
<richardlxc> and you may join emacs channel
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 我英文不大好滴说
<debianer> jlzhang: 我一直用IRC聊emac
<richardlxc> translate by google
<jlzhang> richardlxc: 好吧,我跟不上他们聊天的速度
<jlzhang> debianer: 有空多多指教,我是emacs新手
<richardlxc> when we have problems to be solved,we can ask for help
<imadper> jlzhang: 连接sdcv到你的emacs
<jlzhang> imadper: 你们太牛了^
<richardlxc> and ,
<imadper> jlzhang: 这样读英文压力就小多了
<debianer> 关于emacs，maseray是高手
<jlzhang> 我最多用emacs写小perl脚本,调试个php代码啥的...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334625
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 三遍之后我就忘记燕尾蝶怎么唱了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jlzhang> debianer: 好的,谢谢,你记下了.
<imadper> debianer: mask..
<debianer> imadper: 是的，:-)
<imadper> debianer: 马甲哥看到你的那句话都会伤心的
<debianer> 哈哈哈
<adam8157> roylez_: offlineimap的作者随便改东西, 丝毫不顾及向下兼容...nnnnnd
<debianer> 请问n9装的meego系统是否能玩wesnoth游戏呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: python嘛，就这套路
<roylez_> debianer: 不行
<imadper> roylez_: 主席还玩过meego?
<roylez_> imadper: 买了n9，不得不玩啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334602
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 间谍喵星人入侵民宅 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> roylez: 膜拜壕
<debianer> roylez_: 为什么，不是linux的吗
<debianer> roylez_: 很多电脑游戏为何不能直接在手机中玩哦
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334590
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 蓝翔技校火了！ 直接拖到14分！！！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<felixtao> gtkqq功能不咋地啊，屏蔽群功能没有
<qinglingquan> xb
<debianer> roylez_: 主席，你的N9不玩了的时候，送给我吧
<roylez_> debianer: 那你多等几年吧
<debianer> roylez_: 你说说，N9的meego和debian区别有多大？
<roylez_> debianer: 稍稍有些吧。呵呵
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334015
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 可爱的男孩子扯T恤玩激凸 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<MeaCu1pa> 主席，酒店如何了
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 都搞定了
<MeaCu1pa> 不错
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: Austin的酒店涨价去了113，那天晚上直接打电话过去，让他们给了99的价格
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 这99是指含税么？
<MeaCu1pa> heb买吃的，whole food也可，千万别沃尔玛
<MeaCu1pa> 不含
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 你原来神马加钱住的？
<MeaCu1pa> 你猛的，要我才不省这个
<MeaCu1pa> 8*
<roylez_> ....
<MeaCu1pa> 而且我那时候正好是音乐节，贵的
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 国旅说高过99公司不给报...
<MeaCu1pa> 国旅算什么
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 明天我还是问问老板再说
<MeaCu1pa> 我们没通过国旅
<MeaCu1pa> 你就说近
<MeaCu1pa> 对了
<debianer> roylez_: 你公司有产品可以便宜卖吗
<MeaCu1pa> checkin的时候要说，不要靠马路的房间，太吵
<MeaCu1pa> debianer，都是富士康的
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 多谢
<MeaCu1pa> 多准备quater硬币
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【请问】libreoffice的图标文件在什么地方 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372803 ubuntu 12自带的libreoffice，请问他的png图标在那个文件夹下？ 我找了/usr/lib/pixmap 里面没有~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huhao1234567890 — 2012-05-01 14:02
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 我还没换钱呢...
<MeaCu1pa> 硬币用处极大，找同事搞点，洗衣服啥的用
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 你在哪里换的钱？公司有这服务么？
<MeaCu1pa> 我直接找前台妹子。。
<MeaCu1pa> 人家值夜班，寂寞
<debianer> MeaCu1pa: 听说富士康死亡率很高，很多得癌症的
<debianer> MeaCu1pa: 还有很多跳楼的
<debianer> MeaCu1pa: 还有很多女职员被fuck
<debianer> 很多男职员被鸡奸
<wujie> gtkqq ,http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/0f5192935d74f32bebb8/2000
<kk> wujie,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<piggybox> 。。。
<debianer> 富士康员工工资很低，但都不愿意走，就是因为那里性生活很丰富
<felixtao> wujie: 你的gtkqq可以屏蔽群消息么？
<zhou> 富士康这样的？？
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: ......酒店前台？
<debianer> zhou: 是的，我们大学一个系80多个人去了，现在还有4个色男色女在里面不愿意出来
<debianer> 其他人都走了
<MeaCu1pa> 对，换硬币
<lilin> gtkQ这么犀利
<MeaCu1pa> 纸币换硬币。。。
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: ...
<MeaCu1pa> 就说我要洗衣服。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 多聊聊嘛
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 纸币哪里换呢。。。难道是中国银行？
<MeaCu1pa> 擦，中国到处都能换
<debianer> roylez_: 主席，你在富士康感觉如何呢
<roylez_> debianer: 挺好
<hamo> roylez_: 你去富士康了/
<roylez_> hamo: 没
<MeaCu1pa> 任何银行
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> hamo: 那游戏坑爹的，是air的
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<MeaCu1pa> 前台有个不错的，叫啥来着。。。忘了
<roylez_> hamo: 800M都下了...
<MeaCu1pa> Dominique
<MeaCu1pa> 不过模子都不小，德州嘛，你懂的
<roylez_> 我喜欢模子小的
<caasi> 数模太可怕了
<hamo> 我也喜欢模子小的...
<caasi> 真不知道我们学校为啥每年都要搞
<hamo> roylez_: 话说主席你有MM么？昏了没有？
<MeaCu1pa> 那你只有找tex-mex
<debianer> roylez_: 模子小的妹妹是紧一些哦
<MeaCu1pa> tex-mex模子小，身材火爆
<caasi> 问一个ruby的问题
<debianer> roylez_: 我就知道，你们富士康的人都那样子
<caasi> STDIN.gets.chomp 跟 gets.chomp有啥区别吗？
<caasi> debianer: 他不是说他不在富士康吗？
<MeaCu1pa> 主席，ruby啊
<debianer> caasi: 哦，看错了
<MeaCu1pa> stdin，管道一下区别自知
<imadper> debianer: 主席是十八摸的人...
<caasi> MeaCu1pa: 怎么啦，我只是随口问一下
<caasi> 不懂ruby
<caasi> 看到就问一下
<MeaCu1pa> caasi，没啥，帮你吆喝
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 清除Dash主页及电影播放器的方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372804 1.清除Dash主页中历史记录的方法。 系统设置－隐私－清除历史记录 也可在“应用程序”选项卡中，设置哪些应用软件不启用历史记录。 2.电影播放器用文本编辑器历史记录的清除方法。 ctrl+alt+t,打开命令行 sudo rm -v ~/.local …
<caasi> MeaCu1pa: 难道……主席是……ruby master?
<debianer> 我一直有哥疑问，微软系统用于手机这么不畅销，干脆就把电脑都作小一些好了
<debianer> 把电脑做小一些，然后都装windows7
<CyrusYzGTt_> ...
<terry_> d
<imadper> debianer: android也不是第一天出来就畅销的
<terry_> test
<debianer> 难道会比iphone差吗
<imadper> debianer: 肯定会
<MeaCu1pa> ruby templar
<kk> terry_, .. ..  ㍦ 
<MeaCu1pa> 电影播放器。。。
<piggybox> 一直听人说windows phone其实还不错，就是来晚了
<debianer> piggybox: 还有太贵了
<imadper> debianer: 毛, wp的手机除了诺基亚, 别的都很便宜了
<debianer> 我现在，只要是配置和小米差不多的，价格高于小米，我就一定不会买
<MeaCu1pa> win不错？每天重启2次
<debianer> 我认为，全国人民从性价比的角度考虑，应该人手一台小米才实用，其他都是浪费
<imadper> debianer: 手机要配置干嘛? 你用来编译程序吗?
<debianer> imadper: 运行速度快
<imadper> debianer: 很多系统, 根本就不用多高配置就很流畅了
<imadper> debianer: 这个世界上不是只有android和ios的
<CyrusYzGTt_> webos
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，我的BB挂了
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: ?
<MeaCu1pa> Veer顶上
<imadper> MeaCu1pa: 又挂?
<MeaCu1pa> BB嘛，翻新的居多，不停重启，估计是我不该升级
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 听说你有webos的机子和BB
<MeaCu1pa> 恩现在用veer
<MeaCu1pa> BB要重刷机了
<MeaCu1pa> 不行换pre算了，webos太有linux味道了
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 你的涉及面感觉好广啊
 * imadper XwinX 还在吗? 刚才脑残了, 把私聊的buffer给关了... 方便再给一下邮箱不? 不好意思~ :)
<MeaCu1pa> 我对电子产品特别小白
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: plan9 inferno bsd之类的你一定都接触过吧
<MeaCu1pa> 你这是笑话我了。。。 freebsd玩过两天
<MeaCu1pa> 但丁的inferno，没读完过，小时候就用inferno作id
<debianer> imadper: 但是没啥应用阿，系统好，应用也要丰富才行
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 果然是横向发展的重量级大师！横向发展的不只是技术还有身材，重量级的不光是技术，还有体重，你完全有向大师发展的潜力呀！LOL
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 额，开个玩笑，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<imadper> debianer: 够用就行
<debianer> imadper: 也是哦
<imadper> debianer: 我能收邮件, 能上qq, 能上网, 够了
<debianer> imadper: 要是能直接把电脑缩小到手机大小，不是什么问题都解决了？
<imadper> debianer: 键盘呢? 你不会要在上面写程序看电影吧?
<XwinX> debianer: 显示器怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt_> 国外那些大师都是重量级的，不光是技术，还有...
<MeaCu1pa> 有钱人才能瘦，大师一般都是宅男
<debianer> imadper:键盘也缩小阿
<debianer> imadper: 最近不是很多手机都有类似电脑一样的微型键盘了
<debianer> imadper: 反正把本本缩小就行阿
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCu1pa: 你看那些大神，D.M.R 或 K.Thompson,都是重量级的
<imadper> debianer: 没办法替代本的
<XwinX> imadper: 虚拟键盘加投影
<CyrusYzGTt_> Linus貌似也不瘦
<imadper> XwinX: 那电池也是个问题了, 投影的话
<XwinX> imadper: 微型核电池
<imadper> XwinX: .........
<imadper> XwinX: 这个难度比较大吧
<imadper> XwinX: 手摇发电机比较靠谱
<XwinX> imadper: 微型埚轮机
<XwinX> imadper: 没电了，加点酒精
<imadper> XwinX: 还是背笔电, 并且带电源比较靠谱...
<debianer> 如果充电器有手摇的就好了
<imadper> debianer: 有
<imadper> debianer: taobao去吧
<debianer> imadper: 哪里有阿
<debianer> imadper: 没看到阿
<debianer> imadper: 发个链接试试
<imadper> debianer: 你有搜索吗?
<imadper> debianer: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9816560524
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 手摇发电电筒XLN-269/ 随身便携手机充电器 /附带转换器-淘宝网
<imadper> debianer: 淘宝上到处都是这种蛋疼的东西的
<imadper> debianer: 这个很小: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16076912892
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 手摇随身充电器-淘宝网
<richardlxc> ubuntu for android
<MeaCu1pa> sux
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 原来现在的 ubuntu 在用 dnsmasq
<richardlxc> yeah
<MeaCu1pa> webos里有的是各种linux的chroot
<richardlxc> anyone use webcam to read qrcode?
<richardlxc> and any tools for phone to create qrcode?
<NWMonster> i use mobiephone to read qrcode.
<richardlxc> me too
<richardlxc> ucweb
<piggybox> richardlxc:  http://createqrcode.appspot.com/
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<richardlxc> but i want to use webcam in pc to read qrcode
<richardlxc> zbarcam can
<NWMonster> ISO/IEC 18004
<richardlxc> but possibility of success is very low
<NWMonster> try to read qrcode by your eye.
<MeaCu1pa> create qr code google chart api即可
<NWMonster> lol
<richardlxc> and how to create on phone?
<MeaCu1pa> curl。。。
<richardlxc> i know plugins for chrome
<ofan> Haiku OS
<ofan> 谁用过？
<MaskRay> ofan: qemu里试过，什么工具都没有
<ofan> MaskRay: 不是有桌面么
<MeaCu1pa> ubuntu的内核没开su？
<happyaron> 啥su
<adam8157> roylez_: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.mail.imap.offlineimap.general/5265  官方给的解释不错
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Gmane -- Mail To News And Back Again
<MeaCu1pa> gmane是个妖货
<MeaCu1pa> 不过用来读列表或许方便
<MeaCu1pa> 但news客户端比mutt差太远了
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 默认不支持root登录, 所以要sudo su - (ubuntu
<MeaCu1pa> 直接su不行么
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 不行
<MeaCu1pa> 好像su被覆盖了，是么
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: root用户是关闭的
<MeaCu1pa> 妖货
<MeaCu1pa> 当诛
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 没, 只是passwd的功能, 关闭root用户
<MeaCu1pa> 比windows都妖
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: debian 的专家模式也可以这样
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 我倒是觉得挺好
<MeaCu1pa> sudo 不外传返回值吧
<MeaCu1pa> sudo foo &&sudo bar || sudo lim 行不通了
<XwinX> gnome shell 占了我4G内存 ...
<MeaCu1pa> ubuntu还要bash干嘛 ^_^
<happyaron> XwinX: killall -9 gnome-shell
<XwinX> happyaron: 杀了，才回来的
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCu1pa> eix -CI gnome | xargs emerge -C
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: sudo sh -c "blah blah"
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 不过本来就不建议在脚本里su
<MeaCu1pa> 返回值都被trap了
<ofan> happyaron: 放假了？
<happyaron> ofan: 只能算是休个周末啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想玩玩ubuntu，下载就遇到了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372809 Desktop CD The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 384MiB of RAM to install from this CD. There are two images available, each for a different …
<ofan> happyaron: 5。1？
<happyaron> en
<CyrusYzGTt_> fcntl ioctl看不懂。。。
<richardlxc> hi
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<MeaCu1pa> Sex wave weibo 有个linux群，加入问题居然是 你喜欢linux还是windows。 二货
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: qq,weibo,bbs都是2货呆的
<ofan> 不过不排除很多新手
<sunjun> ofan: 平常心平常心　那你平常在哪里呆着啊
<ofan> sunjun: 这里
<terry_> 配置OPENVPN需要装client么。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 安装时不选安装第三方软件会不会造成大量的包依赖问题呀 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372812 最近新装了 Ubuntu 12.04 的系统，现在问题是，安装个什么软件都要解决很麻烦的软件包依赖问题。 我现在怀疑是因为安装Ubuntu 12.04 时，没选安装第三方软件造成的。 不知道各位有安装12.04 …
<ofan> sunjun: 我说的2货是指些喜欢较死劲的
<ofan> 而且太多伸手党
<sunjun> ofan: 我感觉认真点不错啊　你的较死劲是啥意思啊
<MeaCu1pa> ofan，twitter政治推太多
<ofan> sunjun: 给人解决问题还跟欠他钱一样
<MeaCu1pa> gfw还是很有杀伤力的，造就二货
<MeaCu1pa> 而huo
<MeaCu1pa> 二货化任何平台
<sunjun> ofan: 嗯　那些是个人修养问题
<sunjun> 属于基本常识
<MeaCu1pa> ofan，伸手党，做作业党
<sunjun> 昨天自己编译了个kindle　fire的rom刷上之后　超级不稳定
<MeaCu1pa> 菜一点的运维，靠bbs，围脖，可以活一辈子了
<sunjun> 哎　光下源代码　就耗了我３天　破网
<ofan> 上次还碰到个说tcp不够他用的，要重新设计
<ofan> sunjun: 干嘛自己编译
<sunjun> 写程序　要打开源代码的注释
<ofan> sunjun: 写什么程序
<happyaron> tcp是有这个那个问题，但估计随便设计出来的要悲剧很多很多。。。
<sunjun> ofan: 不是注释　是log
<ofan> happyaron: 可以换别的
<ofan> sunjun: 啥log
<sunjun> ofan: 调用厂商驱动的log　视频解码
<ofan> sunjun: 不懂，还要看log写？
<sunjun> ofan: 安卓默认编译的rom是把这些log给注释的　不好调错　打开就可以看见你程序的调用逻辑了
<Guest____> linux mate没有irc房间么？
<ofan> sunjun: 奥
<ofan> sunjun: 这种只能说写的不好，一般会给一个外部参数开关log
<sunjun> ofan: 系统一般都有release版和debug版　发布的时候　都是release版　去掉了log
 * happyaron 我才看明白你说的log是啥意思
<ofan> sunjun: debug和release唯一的区别是debug去掉了符号表，没有做优化，方便调试
<caasi> 我发现google drive 给四个人一起写论文好极了
<caasi> 一个宿舍协作～ 阿蛤蛤
<MeaCu1pa> 论文不用版本管理？
<ofan> nnnd 明天还有考试
<sunjun> 考啥啊
<caasi> MeaCu1pa: 额。。。简单的数模论文。。。。
<sunjun> 最头疼考试了　尤其是自己没信心的
<caasi> ofan: 考啥？
<caasi> 下周我也考试
<caasi> 然后下下周又要考试
<ofan> caasi: structure of programming language
<caasi> 然后还有五篇实验报告没写
<caasi> ofan: 好高深的样子
<sunjun> ofan: 很牛逼的样子　哈哈
<richardlxc> hi
<MeaCu1pa> dropbox适合你们，有lan sync， 基于rsync
<sunjun> ofan: 这门课你们都学了什么
<ofan> 太烦了
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<ofan> sunjun: 学的不少，但都没深入
<caasi> MeaCu1pa: 在线编辑呢怎么把
<ofan> 各种编程范式
<MeaCu1pa> 在线个毛，vim
<ofan> sunjun: 基本上就是SICP讲的
<caasi> 0.o
<ofan> caasi: 用git
<MeaCu1pa> git push to dropbox
<MeaCu1pa> bzr
<ofan> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/EBgLFSHEFAK
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Linus Torvalds - Google+ - Interesting. I have one of the early chromebooks - it has…
<caasi> 可是……怎么又扯上了vim。。。
<MeaCu1pa> scite也可，emacs也可
<caasi> ofan: 你确定我宿舍几个windowser能够接受吗？
<MeaCu1pa> tex那么变态，不用这些没法写
<MeaCu1pa> gvim，刚刚的，gnuemacs和xemacs windows里也刚刚
<caasi> 可以在public文档下编辑的
<caasi> 然后其他人就都可以看到
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求各位大侠的帮忙，在安装ubuntu11.10时遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372817 我在硬盘安装ubuntu11.10时遇到分区无法卸载的问题，在终端里键入sudo umount -l /isodevice， l没有键入错，空格也注意了，但系统却说/iosdevice not mount ，这是什么问题，求各位大虾的帮助，不胜感激 统计信息: 发表于  …
<sunjun> ofan:没看过scip看过深入理解计算机系统
<caasi> 不过……gfw什么的
<piggybox> ofan: 我正在看SICP的python版，lisp实在没精力去折腾
<ofan> piggybox: 我们只在讲functional programming的时候讲了下lisp
<caasi> piggybox: 什么是sicp
<ofan> piggybox: sicp还是很值得看的
<ofan> piggybox: lisp没有想象的价值那么高
<sunjun> 想象的有多高
<caasi> 都好流璧啊 *_*
<ofan> caasi: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<ofan> sunjun: 还以为是葵花宝典
<piggybox> ofan: scip用到的大部分lisp的函数编程特性python都有，除了lisp的data as program这个别的语言没法模仿的特性，不过我觉得实际应用中这个特性就体现在macro和构造DSL上
<caasi> ofan: 好高深的样子
<caasi> 完全不懂lisp
<sunjun> piggybox: 流壁　lol
<caasi> 最近都不怎么看正经书了
<caasi> 忙着考试什么的
<piggybox> 可惜MIT自己现在也不再使用SCIP这本书了
<ofan> piggybox: data as program其实是FP的问题
<ofan> FP严格来说没有变量，数据要么是常函数要么做函数参数
<sunjun> 这个是在pdp１１上安装unix１st　https://github.com/qrush/unix
<kk> sunjun ⇪ t: qrush/unix · GitHub
<piggybox> ofan: pure的是这样
<ofan> piggybox: mit不用了？
<piggybox> ofan: 只知道那门课改了，也没教材，用python操作机器人实验。可能教学精神不变，就是不再着重那些FP概念了
<sunjun> ofan: 在读什么啊　研究僧
<ofan> piggybox: 应该也讲，但不会去做实际编程
<ofan> piggybox: 我们还讲了prolog,不过用处也不大
<ofan> sunjun: 啥
<piggybox> 日本人曾经非常迷信prolog，用来构造第5代计算机
<ofan> piggybox: ..
<sunjun> ofan: 你现在是在读研究生？
<ofan> sunjun: 本科
<sunjun> ofan:
<ofan> 我看不出prolog有啥特殊意义，还不如学学逻辑课程
<sunjun> ofan: 快毕业了吧
<ofan> sunjun: 恩
<ofan> 现在学校讲的也都跟不上发展了
<piggybox> ofan: 现在的那些规则引擎可以看做是prolog的延续
<sunjun> 哎　继续调试代码　你们都是学生党　哈哈
<ofan> piggybox: 哦？ 做filter用的？
<MaskRay> prolog 的 pattern matching 似乎比 haskell 强大
<MaskRay> piggybox: python都没有
<MaskRay> piggybox: python是反fp的
<piggybox> MaskRay: 啥叫反fp?
<piggybox> ofan: 复杂条件推导诸如此类
<MaskRay> piggybox: ocaml的coq 和 haskell的agda   prolog有吗？
<ofan> 带imperative特性的都是反FP
<ofan> MaskRay: prolog主要是logic programming
<piggybox> MaskRay: 什么意思？我们又没说prolog是fp
<MaskRay> python简化版的lexer parser终于写完了……几乎全抄全的language-python
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥东西
<alvin_rxg> enemy territory 怎么玩的……怎么全机器人…
<yall> MaskRay: ...{{subst:translating/auto}}
<MaskRay> ofan: 类python的简化语言的解释器
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 你的机器人呢？
<debianer> 都在睡觉吗
<debianer> 都去陪二奶了？
<debianer> alvin_rxg: 你在德国？
<cfy> debianer: 想来你也在用erc?
<cfy> debianer: 你跟ee很近嘛。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教关于GCC的库 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372821 我看的教材是 C语言的科学和艺术 书中有多个作者编写的通用库 已经下载下来了 那我该我该怎么将其添加进gcc呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 SmallR — 2012-05-01 17:08
<alvin_rxg> hamo: debianer: 干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 艹， google 咋不把那些字典网站屏蔽啊。。。在 google.hk 搜索个英文，出来很多 "xxx是啥意思 - xxx在线字典" omfg
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 不用的包怎么批量删除？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372825 我今天才意识到，如果我装了A包，但是因为它依赖B包，所以安装的时候是装了A、B两个包 现在我不需要A包了，删了它，但是是B包没有自动删除，还留在这里。 用了这么久，我估计应该积累的很多自动安装上的依赖包，但是我肯定是记不得的  …
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 只显示英文结果嘛
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 偶尔要中文页面的结果。。。 英文的我全在 google.com
<alvin_rxg> 求教 enemy territory 怎么玩… =.=
<vic>  CSSlayer
<debianer> 最近有好玩的东西吗，比如wuala这样的
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<shixuedela> quie
<shixuedela> quiet
<shixuedela> quex
<shixuedela> quit
<shixuedela> quit
<cfy> quit
<cfy> quite
<cfy> quiet
<imadper> .............
<cfy> imadper: lisper你好
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求资源 Gambit-Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372832 科研需要，前不久才装上了Ubuntu11.10，走进了Linux的世界，现在需要安装Gambit做数值模拟。 在网上倒是找到一些安装Gambit的攻略，可是我找不到安装包的下载源。Fluent倒是有，可是Gambit找不到，veryCD上有一个资源似乎已经僵尸了无法 …
<roylez_> cfy: 没读书和读过书的女人
<XwinX> vala 的文档怎么这么少
<XwinX> 妈r
<cfy> roylez_: ???
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9ed83b0fgw1dshxwp14foj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335084
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 国内景区门票价格世界领先 引爆网上逃票攻略 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> roylez_: 第二章啥意思？
<roylez_> cfy: 羊狰狞和他老婆
<roylez_> cfy: 死90后
<cfy> roylez_: @_@
<XwinX> 我就不旅游
<XwinX> 不去景点
<roylez_> 哥也不去
<cfy> roylez_: 听说主席要出去玩？旅店都订好了？
 * adam8157 同不喜欢"景点"
<roylez_> cfy: 办公，笨蛋
<roylez_> adam8157 XwinX 出去玩就是要随性，迷路最好
<cfy> roylez_: 迷路了怎么办？
<roylez_> cfy: 迷路就迷路呗
<XwinX> roylez_: 对
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<debianer> 最近有啥好玩的不哦
<alvin_rxg> 迷路了就找 999
<debianer> 或者电视广播什么的也行
<XwinX> roylez_: 千万不要跟那些SB团到处留影
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04安装MyEclipse10.1报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372833 直接贴命令吧…… tony@tony-N61Jv:~$ sudo sh ./myeclipse-10.1-offline-installer-linux.run [sudo] password for tony: Starting installer - please wait... - Preparing install engine - Extracted install engine ./myeclipse-10.1-offline-installer-linux.run: 1: ./myeclipse-10.1-offline-installer-linux.run: : Permi …
<roylez_> XwinX: 留她妹的影，一点毛意思都没有
<XwinX> roylez_: 哈
<roylez_> XwinX: .
<cece> 不能登录论坛了，何故？
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好~
<XwinX> 不上班无聊啊
<imadper> XwinX: ...上班都干嘛不无聊的事?
<XwinX> imadper: 只少有人聊天啊
<imadper> XwinX: 家里没别人了?
<alvin_rxg> XwinX: 无聊就玩玩破解呗， qq啥的
<imadper> XwinX: 去后海泡妹纸去, 还有各种洋妹纸
<XwinX> imadper: 嗯，老婆出去窜门了
<XwinX> alvin_rxg: 不会
<XwinX> imadper: 也不会
<imadper> XwinX: ... 去看动画片吧
<XwinX> imadper: 没啥动画片好看啊
<imadper> XwinX: 葫芦娃还有凹凸曼
<XwinX> imadper: 看过了
<imadper> XwinX: ..行吧..
<richardlxc> hello
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<void1> cece: 清cookie
<CyrusYzGTt_> hamo: 你有空没，帮我找下错
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: .
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: .
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: .
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: .
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<jiero> Destine: 除了看书还是看书？
<CyrusYzGTt_> Destine: 有空没，帮忙找下错
<CyrusYzGTt_> Destine: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121984
<jiero> 呀，错了。
<jiero> debianer: 。。。。
<Destine> CyrusYzGTt_, ?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 好搓的缩进。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> Destine: cfy ,发现timeout好像没做用
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 悦姐是文科生好不好
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 你竟然会写代码，而且这是flash 吧。
 * cfy ....
 * cfy 一股寒意，，
<jiero> cfy: 果然
<jiero> cfy: 不是～
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你看看，好像timeout没设置一样，不停输出,设置超时跟没设置一样
<alvin_rxg> 很诡异的缩进
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 虽然我是理科生。。。但表示不会。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你下载下来，编译下，不就知道了
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 设置的timeout是10秒，但感觉跟没设置一样，不停地输出，没有时间间隔都
<alvin_rxg> 你的代码看不懂哎。。。 si, sii, siii 这都啥变量…
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 那个不重要，可以忽略，
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: nick user autojoin
<alvin_rxg> 那我还得查文档…
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: si是nick sii是user siii是join
<XwinX> 这是什么代码啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 不停地输出timeout! no stream和input timeout!，好像10秒的超时设置没作用
<alvin_rxg> perl 有现成的 irc ...
<cfy> erc
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 问题好像出在select那，你看看
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 编译后运行时记得加上ip
<alvin_rxg> 毛啊， segmentation fault
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 不可能啊，
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: paset.ubuntu.org自动把反斜杠给省略了
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: "\0"也没显示出来
<alvin_rxg> 不要用那个垃圾网站嘛
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 那你说个
<cfy> github
<alvin_rxg> 随便啦。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 在xp里面怎么设置第一启动为ubuntu ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372838 额，今天装了个ubuntu 11.10，现在是xp和ubuntu的双系统，在开机选择系统的时候，我的上下方向键就失灵，当系统进 入输入登陆密码时又好了，问一下，在xp中怎么设置ubuntu为第一启动（也就是说，现在我在xp中，下次重启系统时自动 …
<alvin_rxg> dropbox 也行啊。
<cfy> mail
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: mail把
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 你邮箱
<alvin_rxg>  不给
<cfy> ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 那dropbox
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: google那个上传文件的地址是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 就上次你传了密码那个
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你一定要用malloc.h吗?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: code.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Code (@ google.com)
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: ?有问题？
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你自己的头文件?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Ubuntu 中文频道 || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: gcc的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦, 那我复制下来试试看
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 直接段错误
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959774/
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959774/
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959774/
<alvin_rxg> 艹， launchpad 也是个垃圾
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Ubuntu 中文频道 || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://code.bulix.org || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 难道新的这个不是段错误吗?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: http://code.bulix.org/ag4ddh-81415
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 请教一下, malloc.h里的malloc函数, 跟stdlib里面的有什么区别吗?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959782/
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 随便加上的。。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ...
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 目前你给我的, 我已经试过三个了, 全都段错误了...
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: http://code.bulix.org/zukhi6-81416
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 再不行，我mail发给你
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: bbboson@gmail.com
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 我试了五次了.... 全都是段错误告终
<XwinX> ``
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 发过去了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 恩, http://imagebin.org/210466
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 给你也发了封
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 怎么用啊
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 后面加什么参数
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 加freenode的ip
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 如果是空参数会段错
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 参数是freenode的ip
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ip多少?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 你没加参数吧，参数是freenode的ip,  ping irc.freenode.net
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: nslookup
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 出来几十个
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 随便加一个就行了
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 你也没加参数吧。。。参数是freenode的ip
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 看到问题了~ 确实是不停的刷
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 咋回事
<XwinX> 我没刷，啥都不输出
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 看看代码
<XwinX> imadper: 你用多少 ip 试的?
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 不应该呀，应该是你那个freenode的ip的问题，找个300左右的，
<imadper> XwinX: 213.232.93.3
<imadper>  
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人回來了，， 這次有網了，在小城鎮，自己辦了 聯通的寬帶，，  4MB帶寬的，， 媽的  發現被騙了 才最高 30KB/s
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你和 CyrusYzGTt_ 不是同一个人?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 额，貌似不是
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 我一看到熟悉的`寡人`两个字...
<debianer> imadper: 上传goagent出错
 * imadper 到底哪个是真的
<imadper> debianer: 我没用过那东西, 我用的收费的ssh
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 问题发现没
<debianer> imadper: appid到底要输入什么？
<debianer> XwinX: 老大，goagent上传出错，输入appid后就出错
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 不是
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 你发现问题了吗
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我相信你是真的
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 我换了端口好了
<XwinX> debianer: 啥错?
<nicol> imadper：是你用的emacs erc
<imadper> nicol: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 你那也是不停地刷吧
<nicol> imadper: IRC 消息的？
<sybnbanddylf> hello
<kk> sybnbanddylf, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 是
<nicol> imadper:  威武阿
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 问题出在哪？
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 明明设置了timeout为10秒呀
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你是要等十秒还不成功就返回?
<imadper> nicol: ?
<debianer> XwinX: 给你私聊发过来了
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 10秒没数据传过来就等待输入，10秒没从键盘输入数据就等待socket端传数据
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 把selet的最后一个参数改成
<imadper> NULL,之后就正常了
<sybnbanddylf> ubuntu的SSH怎么配置
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 改成NULL?那还怎么设置超时，
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 恩, 我也在想究竟是什么错了...
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 在 select 标准输入前， 重设一下 timeout 的值
<imadper> XwinX: 会被改写吗?
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 重设就能使了？
<XwinX>        (ii)   select() may update the timeout argument to indicate how much time was left.  pselect() does not change this argument.
<alvin_rxg> 我没看文档。。
<imadper> cy
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 恩, 刚试了 , 能
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 重设timeout的值？
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: timeout被设置为0了, 在第一次被调用之后
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 来一起膜拜 XwinX
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ,,你發錯了，， 你要發的是 CyrusYzGTt_ 這個冒牌貨
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 为啥会这样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 不是同一个?
<hoxily> sybnbanddylf: /etc/ssh/sshd_config 你看看这个文件
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 不是
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你们两个, 究竟哪个是真的
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 这是后来改的？
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我更相信你是真的
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 我有 fedora的後綴的
<imadper> XwinX: CyrusYzGTt_都不自称寡人, 肯定是假的
<XwinX> ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 那个我用for在里面不停地死循环是不是也不好
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 真难为别人能记住你这么长的名字了..
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 没意见
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ...
<XwinX> 我喜欢用 epoll
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 还有不停地FD_SET和FD_ZERO，也不太好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯嗯
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 用 epoll 就不用 FD_SET了
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 需要加sleep之类的函数吗
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 为啥要?
<CyrusYzGTt>  這次有網了，在小城鎮，自己辦了 聯通的寬帶，，  4MB帶寬的，， 媽的  發現被騙了 才最高 30KB/s
<sybnbanddylf> windows下面ssh真不好配置
<CyrusYzGTt> ..求救。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 防止cpu被这个东东占用，因为它非阻塞循环，
<alvin_rxg> sybnbanddylf: putty
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 占用的cpu一定会很搞
<CyrusYzGTt> ..怎麼原來聯通這麼差，，
<CyrusYzGTt_> sybnbanddylf: plink
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 非阻塞死循环，占用的cpu是不是会很高
<imadper> sybnbanddylf: win当server还是client
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 拿 迅雷 测试呗
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: select 是阻塞的
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 一般，是
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不用迅雷
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 额？网上不是说select设置非阻塞吗。。。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 你超时设置成 10 秒了
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 没消息，就会阻塞住10秒啊
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 还要 sleep 做啥
<sybnbanddylf> win下server ssh
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 哦，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要重啓下，， 客服說試試。。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 阻塞? 你指的是忙等吧?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04升级到12.04后很多我自己的文件都没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372843 我全部代码文件都放在/var/www里，升级后这里的文件全没有了，就剩index.html了 试问我这些文件能找回来么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hero0524 — 2012-05-01 20:39
<CyrusYzGTt> 886.. 本尊 要去重啓
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 嗯，那些名词我也不是很理解
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 就是不停的询问cpu那种, 就是忙等了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 真的 CyrusYzGTt走的时候, 无情的证明了他是真的
<sybnbanddylf> 走吧
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 就是不停的询问cpu那种, 就是忙等了
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 哦
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: select就是避免轮寻了. 请求一个io条件,  如果条件发生, 他会收到一个信号, 然后从等待中返回. 期间避免了忙等来消耗cpu时间.
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: select已经避免忙等了？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 否则还要 select 做啥呢
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_:  直接 recv 多好
<sybnbanddylf> 表示今天配置了了一天的openssh，linux有结果，windows下毫无进展，唉，谁教教我啊
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 恩, 避免了
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 今天下午刚看了点select,不是很熟悉，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 哦
<imadper> XwinX: epoll的资料哪里能找到?
<XwinX> man epoll
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你在干嘛。教人学坏?
<imadper> XwinX: 恩, 好吧....
<iGoogle> 人家要享受的。不当马龙。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 没干嘛啊
<iGoogle> 不如找片子看。推荐一个片子
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 10秒的时间貌似有点长
<XwinX> imadper: man epoll 很详细的，有示例代码
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 柯南要出来了。
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。一直都有嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说剧场版嘛。。。
<iGoogle> 剧场版？
<iGoogle> 上次的15分钟，有些拼凑的感觉
<cfy> iGoogle: http://baike.baidu.com/view/6913480.htm
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 第11个前锋_百度百科
<XwinX> iGoogle: 五一上哪了？
<iGoogle> 这名。。
<imadper> xw
<imadper> XwinX: 恩, 正在看
<iGoogle> XwinX: 没。睡觉了
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 而且接收的信息打断了键盘的输入，这怎么办呀
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2858016/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 《超时空要塞F 虚空歌姬》(Macross Frontier -Itsuwari no Utahime-)[KPDM&EDEN字幕组][480p&720p][BDRip]_VeryCD电驴下载
<iGoogle> cfy: 又像抄袭以前的某故事哦。足球，爆炸。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 那有啥办法，你放在一个终端窗口里啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。没看过。。
<cfy> yunfan: 文科生好
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: irc客户端怎么解决这个问题的
<adam8157> cfy: 小陈同学...
<yunfan> cfy: 有啥事？ 需要我帮你写个挽联？
<cfy> yunfan: 啥挽联？
<iGoogle> cfy: ... 动画色片。。
<hamo> adam8157 明天又上班了...
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是好不好。。。
<iGoogle> 看图，差不多
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: curses or ncurses
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: man ncurses
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 不过我不会
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 能让别的窗口里的信息输入这个窗口里当stdin?
<hamo> adam8157 头疼啊
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了?
<yunfan> cfy: 就是你挂在墙上的时候 边上贴的悼念的
<iGoogle> 。。 cfy 你被叮上了。 lol
<hamo> adam8157 上班啊...多不爽啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我上班没啥不爽的
<cfy> yunfan: 好的。你先写了。等我需要的时候找你拿
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 不知道，你应该可以打开一个tty吧
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt_: 没做过
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX:   imadper , 没有那个手册
<hamo> adam8157  ...壕...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo表示有
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 找本blp吧
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 电子版应该有
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..找本尊何事？？
<XwinX> yunfan: , 你在啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: blp是啥
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: pipe or fifo
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ??
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: beginning linux programming
<roylez_> cfy: .
<XwinX> yunfan: 那个 vala 难用死了， 今天下午搞了好久才加了10多行代码
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你那破水平，准备写啥。估计又思路错误了。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: pipe of fifo
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<alvin_rxg>  /kick CyrusYzGTt_ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 我直接| 可以吗
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<iGoogle> XwinX: vala比gtk好写吧。
<yunfan> XwinX: 我不是说了  你不必用vala么 你自己要用 怪谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我是真的。。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: 可以呀。看你程序怎么对待那些数据
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 我这个东东没设支持重定向，
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 啥就真的。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_:  man 3 ncurses
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我是真的，， 你看我有 fedora後綴
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§  我是真的，， 你看我有 fedora後綴
<yunfan> XwinX: leros就是图省事 就跟上次写那个pidgin插件 要装webkit一样 额
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我的电脑就有这个的手册
<XwinX> iGoogle: 文档不好找
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 我还得让它支持重定向？
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<XwinX> iGoogle: 看着 vapi 才能找到函数
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 不知道你說什麼
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 我的电脑里有这个手册
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 没有
<iGoogle> XwinX: 不需要文档。和gtk-perl差不多。猜得到应该怎样写。 lol
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你去要个帽子, 把假的t了
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ @fedora/CyrusYzGTt 就是真的
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: man 3 ncurses没这个手册
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你的电脑没有那个包
<XwinX> iGoogle: 是啊，只能靠猜
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你什么系统?
<XwinX> iGoogle: 几个常量猜了半天
<iGoogle> 我喜欢猜
<iGoogle> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 竹蓆，求 OP 踢 假冒
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 猜？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 感觉好高深呀
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 我估计现在写不出来，看也看不懂。。。
<hoxily> /kick CyrusYzGTt
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 还行吧
<XwinX> iGoogle: ä½ bt
<iGoogle> cfy: vala和gtk的写法不同。转成oo的写法。没文档。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 爲麼要踢真的？
<imadper> hoxily: 好犀利哥, 你要t的那个貌似是真的
<iGoogle> XwinX: 和gtk-perl一样。猜。不看文档。
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 我想写个简易的客户端
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那 CyrusYzGTt_ 是谁？
<alvin_rxg> 一个河北人，一个广东人
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 输入和输出让我感觉好困难
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不知道
<alvin_rxg> 可能是 lol
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你写啥？
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: irc客户端
<hoxily> imadper: 哦, CyrusYzGTt 不是重启了吗?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 赶紧kick咯
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你用的不是标准输入输出啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ？？ 我木有寫什麼，
<CyrusYzGT> xD
<cfy> @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 寡人歸來
<iGoogle> 用c写irc客户端。肯定是错误的思路
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ..啥不標準
<iGoogle> 复杂的。
<imadper> hoxily: 不是, 是有一个叫 CyrusYzGTt_ 的跟我们讨论半天, 之后 CyrusYzGTt 突然出来, 说了句寡人来了
<iGoogle> 蛋痛的
<cfy> iGoogle: +1
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: 求教怎么解决输入和输出问题
<cfy> iGoogle: 用elisp才是王道
<cfy> iGoogle: 对吧，ee
<hoxily> imadper: 真乱...
<CyrusYzGT> 寡人来了
<iGoogle> 那是基础问题。 CyrusYzGTt_
<iGoogle> .
<XwinX> CyrusYzGT: 输入输出啊
<iGoogle> 这是一个人？
<iGoogle> 带尾巴的？
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 認準 @fedpra/CyrusYzGTt 必爲真品
<cfy> iGoogle: 两个啊。。。。
<imadper> hoxily: 恩
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: 所以才卡这
<cfy> iGoogle: 你猜发现啊。。。ee
<srdgame> 人格分裂了吧
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ....我是认准你的那一堆废话了..
<srdgame> ^_^
<iGoogle> 3个啊。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有一个是alvin
<CyrusYzGT> 不是我
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 好吧， 願三清保佑你
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个最短那个
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGT:  CyrusYzGTt_ CyrusYzGTt
<iGoogle> nnnnnd
<cfy> iGoogle: *** CyrusYzGT is alvin_rxg (~alvin_rxg@ip183147.wh.uni-hannover.de)
<iGoogle> 这不打架啊
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 恩, 太上道德真君是谁?
<CyrusYzGTt_> 大神，怎么解决呀
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 又來一個假冒的，，，
<cfy> iGoogle: 我觉得得上插件。。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 说不上来你就是假的
<CyrusYzGTt_> alpha080: 大神
<cfy> iGoogle: 一律显示注册的。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 别去查了...
<iGoogle> 直接踢了最好。 cfy
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 我大師兄  老聃
<CyrusYzGTt_> alpha080: 输入和输出怎么解决呀
<cfy> iGoogle: 给op
<iGoogle> @@
<srdgame> //w
<cfy> iGoogle: 让我来当恶人吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> XwinX: 输入输出
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 开
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 看你知道他叫老聃, 就知道你是真的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 快，换回nick
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯嗯
 * imadper 给妹子打电话去~
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 3
<cfy> 2
<iGoogle> 问问题，都问混乱了
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: ...
<imadper> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 又來了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我査查怎么ban
<imadper> cfy: .........插飞燕哥, 怎么破?
<iGoogle> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你忘了曾经有人t了你吗
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不要將真的也封了
<srdgame> gnome3的窗口切换预览应该把程序的Icon给放上去
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: kick我的人太多了。。。记不得了
<iGoogle> 打架了。围观
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你们约定互相t,然后他t了你
<srdgame> 要不切换的时候找窗口太难了
<imadper> cfy: 我提醒你, 刚才adam就把你给t了
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 后来你t和ban了他
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 那不就是 CyrusYzGTt么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 对呀
<cfy> 曾经 CyrusYzGTt 要求ban+kick?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt 原来是你？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 那还不t了他
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你要將所有假冒我的都T了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§  認準 @fedpra/CyrusYzGTt 必爲真品
<imadper> 我现在感觉这两个是同一个人了
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 他骗了你，只踢了你，他没踢自己，你应该再踢他一次
<mmfei> .....这里也有假冒的....
<mmfei> 赝品吗？
<mmfei> ^^
<XwinX> 吃饭
<imadper> XwinX: 晚饭/宵夜
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 输入和输出怎么解决，客户端怎么作的
<imadper> XwinX: ?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: man -k fifo
<soiamso> srdgame: 也没有几个icon是svg
<vic> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/01/fggg.png   最新印象派大作
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 應該  *!6f3d38c6@gateway/web/freenode/ip.*
<cfy> 现在感觉好多了。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以把 CyrusYzGTt_ CyrusYzGTt__等名字都注册到你的账号.这样下次遇到有人冒充,可以订ghost命令把它踢掉.
<iGoogle> hoxily: 你咋不说，也可以购买这些nick
<XwinX> imadper: 晚饭啊
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 沒有用的，， 過幾個月不用會被收回的
<iGoogle> 知识产权。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 不会的
<iGoogle> cfy: 你别设置得大家都完蛋了哦。
<cfy> 这样不是web用户都不能上了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 算了， 被註冊了。。
<iGoogle> webirc
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也有种这阿杨的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你妹
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也有种这样的感觉
<iGoogle> 6f3d38c6是临时id
<vic>  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/01/fggg.png   最新印象派大作
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 我鄙视死你，
<iGoogle> 没关系
<cfy> iGoogle: 那要不直接封了？
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 封你妹
<iGoogle> 恩。其实没客户端的，不准上irc。也对。
<cfy> iGoogle: 直接封了web不太好吧。
 * hamo 为啥突然耳机不能用了...
<alvin_rxg> 封你妹
<iGoogle> 支持封了。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> +1
<cfy> 这样子么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ bingo
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 不确定有效
<alvin_rxg> 肯定有效
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 投诉我？这里还能投诉么？
<alvin_rxg> 这儿不止一个用 webirc 吧
<iGoogle> gateway那种写法。不确定的啊
<iGoogle> 那不是域名
<cfy> 这样也不太好。。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这我觉得少。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 兔嫂。。 好久不見，我現在小城鎮用聯通 4MB 帶寬，實際只有 40KB/s的網速跟你問好
<adam8157> hamo: 哥现在报bug都习惯顺手指出错误所在了... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=671037
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: #671037 - can not change target name of root in /etc/crypttab - Debian Bug report logs
<hamo> adam8157 耳机突然没声了怎么办？
<adam8157> cfy: ...疯了?
<adam8157> hamo: 扔掉
<cfy> adam8157: 没疯啊，我不-b了
<hamo> adam8157 这bug报的真专业...
<hamo> adam8157 耳机是好的啊壕...手机上可以用啊
<adam8157> cfy: o 危险动作请勿轻易尝试
<srdgame> Debian系统默认对中文的支持怎么样了？我说字体方面
<srdgame> Ubuntu开始用的不爽了。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 刚装了12.04，好多问题啊，请大家帮忙啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372845 刚刚装了12.04。有这么几个问题： 1. 风扇狂转，以前10.04没有这个现象。看看cpu使用其实不高，怀疑和显卡驱动有关 2. 装了nvidia的295.40驱动，也试了259.33，重启几次还是没有3d，风扇依旧狂转。 3. 装上了拼音输入法后， …
<iamfbi> 终于能上IRC了，论坛是不是有问题了，这两天都登录不上
<jzmer> iamfbi: 有irc还用得着论坛吗？
<iamfbi> 登录一显示，登录成功，再点击其他页面就回到登录了
<adam8157> hamo: alsamixer
 * hamo 草...插个耳机把声卡驱动差爆了～～～内核那群人怎么测试的...
<iGoogle> iamfbi: com? org?
 * hamo lol
<debianer> srdgame: 可以
<iamfbi> 论坛和IRＣ是两回事。。
<debianer> srdgame: 默认就完全很好用了，不用关字体
<adam8157> ...
<debianer> srdgame: 我也是ubuntu用不爽了，才换回debian的
<iGoogle> 清除cookie没。 iamfbi
<iamfbi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<kk> iamfbi ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hamo> adam8157 真的,dmesg里直接就dump了
<iGoogle> srdgame: 啥方面不爽
<iamfbi> cookies没清，缓存清了
<srdgame> debianer: 哦，回头拿台式机先测试下。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當叔，， 我的 maya有木有來過？？
<iGoogle> iamfbi: 清下
<iamfbi> cookies清了，好多网站要重新登录哇
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 最近没来
<iamfbi> 好吧，只好试下了
<iGoogle> 只是当前的站点cookie啊。 iamfbi
<XwinX> iGoogle: 饭后喝啤酒好还是喝绿茶好？
<iamfbi> 只清一个站的这个还不知道怎么弄，ＩＥ下我会弄
<iGoogle> XwinX: 利顿的绿茶，啥元素超标。
<iamfbi> chromium不会弄
<srdgame> iGoogle: 用了好些年，有些倦了吧，而且不喜欢unity
<iGoogle> XwinX: 我估计中毒很久了。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 傻子才买这种茶
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我喝的都是自己家产的
<iGoogle> srdgame: 那大便，，你估计要折腾一阵子
<iGoogle> XwinX: ... 你地主？
<srdgame> iGoogle: 你说折腾字体，还是？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 啥地主，你才是地主啊
<srdgame> 有地主？
<iGoogle> 总有蛮多方面的。
<srdgame> 来大家斗地主
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你都产茶叶啊。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 浙江农村啊
<hamo> adam8157  果然重启了就好了
<cfy> XwinX: 你浙江的？浙江哪里的？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 每家有茶树嘛
<XwinX> cfy: 绍兴新昌
<iGoogle> 多少亩。。。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 哪有这么多
<cfy> XwinX: 哦。。绍兴啊
<XwinX> cfy: 嗯，你哪的？
<iGoogle> 上次去绍兴。也被忽悠买茶叶。
<alvin_rxg> 嘉兴
<cfy> XwinX: 嘉兴
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@,抱团必须的
<XwinX> cfy: 远
<iGoogle> 3个老乡
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你嘉兴？！
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你买了？
<cfy> XwinX: 还好吧。
<cfy> XwinX: 是挺远的。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 嘉兴平湖乍浦blabla
<iGoogle> 没。现在一直网购海南香草兰的。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你平湖的？！
<alvin_rxg> y
<XwinX> iGoogle: 一听就不像是绿茶
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 现在哪？
<alvin_rxg>  /pwd
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 地址打不出来
<iGoogle> 味道香。 XwinX
<XwinX> 我好像还没去过嘉兴哦，每次都是路过，路过...
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 现在在平湖不？
<iamfbi> 被我找到哪里单独清cookie了。。果然清了就好了
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 现在在资本主义国家。。。
<mugebjgd> cfy: 显然松鼠在德国
<cfy> XwinX: 前几天刚路过绍兴:D
<XwinX> iGoogle: 花茶吧
<cfy> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg: 哦。。。这样子，那你们在一起咯
<iGoogle> 恩。德国总理的某亲戚。 -> alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，一万年前的亲戚
<iGoogle> 上次说迷奸总理侄女的。不是你？ alvin_rxg
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你万年前你和 iGoogle 不也是亲戚？
<iGoogle> cfy:
<alvin_rxg> 小生在此叩見各位親朋好友
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 闷骚鬼
<yall> ls
<cfy> iGoogle: 神，有人乱攀亲戚
<cfy> yall: sbcl ccl
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> yall: emacs
<debianer> 总理的侄女是妓女吗
<mugebjgd> cfy: 我在米国
<mugebjgd> cfy: 卖苦力
<debianer> 妓女到底是否应该公开阿
<yall> cfy: perl -e 'unlink "sbcl", "ccl";'
<yall> cfy: ls
<iGoogle> XwinX: http://imagebin.org/210479
<alvin_rxg> perl -e 'print glob sbcl'
<debianer> 不要追踪我到这里
<XwinX> iGoogle: 竟然喝红茶
<XwinX> iGoogle: 没品
<yall> 居然BAREWORD
<srdgame> iGoogle: 用的什么字体？
<iGoogle> 利顿，也是喝红茶啊。
<iGoogle> srdgame: ..
<iGoogle> 园体
<srdgame> iGoogle: 咋？
<mugebjgd> 利顿是很牛逼得牌子么？
<mugebjgd> 从来没听说过
<XwinX> iGoogle: 红茶是烂过的茶叶做的
<iGoogle> 只是包装的茶叶，就这牌子嘛。 mugebjgd
<debianer> 总理说，环卫工人不嫌脏，不象有些人那样挑剔工作
<XwinX> iGoogle: 知道英国人为啥喝红茶吗
<iGoogle> XwinX: 那皮蛋，也是发霉过的啊
<debianer> 还说，我如果以前没当总理，让我当环卫工人，我也不会嫌脏的
<XwinX> iGoogle: 国为当时只有中国和印度有茶叶
<debianer> 总理还说，公务员不要加工资。我当总理，可以把每个月所有的工资都捐献给贫困儿童
<XwinX> iGoogle: 英国人花大半年时间运回去就烂了，只好喝红茶
<iGoogle> XwinX: 蛮好的。
<debianer> http://roll.sohu.com/20120501/n342094041.shtml
<kk> debianer,啥网址y 温家宝：环卫工人不嫌脏 不像有些人挑剔工作-搜狐滚动
<XwinX> iGoogle: 烂
<iGoogle> lol
<XwinX> debianer: 他当然可以捐了，他又不靠他的工资过活
<XwinX> 无耻
<alvin_rxg> protected  => Zugriff für die Klasse selbst und für von ihr abgeleitete Klassen  瞧這翻譯，一下就理解“友好”是啥意思了。
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<debianer> 我们这的县委书记上任前发表演说，愿意每年把工资都捐献给这个地方
<alvin_rxg> s/友好/保護/
<hamo> iGoogle: 神
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: tschaw
<debianer> 他建议公务员不要闲工资少，不给工资也要干
<iGoogle> nnnd 我就知道这一个单词。别和我说其他的
 * hamo 公务员就应该不给工资...lol
<alvin_rxg> auf wiederschau
<XwinX> 不用调查了，直接逮了
 * iGoogle 掐掐 alvin_rxg
 * alvin_rxg 呀嗎呆
<XwinX> 明天可以上班啦
<alvin_rxg> 明天上課
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你妹
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你又仇官了。
<iGoogle> 你也是官了啊
 * srdgame 上班就不会无聊的睡觉了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 一个不用靠工资生活的官员，肯定是贪污了啊
<XwinX> iGoogle: 直接逮了枪毙，肯定没错的
<iGoogle> 你们那拖欠工资，你也活着。明显也不正常。 lol
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04怎么用firefox下载电驴文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372846 RT，网上看到有介绍，但是后面那句话就不懂了---“sudo apt-get install amule- gnome -support”，我用的是unity，这样行吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 litangttd — 2012-05-01 21:33
<XwinX> 我们拖欠工资？
<iGoogle> 没？
<XwinX> 我们什么时候拖欠工资了
<iGoogle> 那斗篷跑的时候，记得说拖欠过
<debianer> why imagebin.org不能上传文字？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<XwinX> iGoogle: 胡说
<iGoogle> debianer: 有其他的pastebin网站
<XwinX> iGoogle: 他现在才真被拖欠工资了
<iGoogle> XwinX: 额。那掐掐斗篷
<debianer> iGoogle: 哪一个
<iGoogle> 现在倒是
<iGoogle> debianer: 无数
<iGoogle> http://fpaste.org/
<iGoogle> 论坛的paste
<debianer> 我上传goagent出现这个错误要怎么解决 ？ http://pastebin.com/5RANFDc1
<XwinX> iGoogle: 是有一个月，工资迟发了好像10天
<debianer> iGoogle: 论坛的不行了
<iGoogle> XwinX: 额。那正常。
<iGoogle> 不行了？好久没用过了。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 经常提前5天发工资怎么没见人说起呢...
<debianer> XwinX: 这里还有谁用过goagent，让它帮我一起看看
<debianer> XwinX: http://pastebin.com/5RANFDc1
<XwinX> debianer: 我不知道
<iGoogle> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/ 可以啊
<iGoogle> debianer: 打不开。
<srdgame> iGoogle: 你那个字符点阵怎么来的？
<iGoogle> goagent，只是设置一个名称而已。你去借一个就是
<iGoogle> srdgame: toilent字体
<debianer> iGoogle: 是怎么回事了
<yall> 差点看成toilet
<iGoogle> 我看不到你贴的啊
<yall>  :em04
<debianer> XwinX: 借一个给我
<iGoogle> yall: 正确。是我输入错误了
<iGoogle> toilet
<debianer> iGoogle: 怎么看不多 这里 http://pastebin.com/5RANFDc1
<iGoogle> 打不开嘛
<XwinX> debianer: 怎么借?
<srdgame> 不懂，求解
<alvin_rxg> 機器人不幹活了？
<iGoogle> srdgame: 执行 toilet。然后自己man
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youku.xxx
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y youku.xxx
<debianer> XwinX: 我在客户端上用你的域名访问就是了
<debianer> XwinX: 客户端又不需要输入密码
<iGoogle> debianer: 乖。理解正确。lol
<XwinX> debianer: 那我建一个出来试试
<iGoogle> 我给你一个？
<debianer> XwinX: 好阿，谢谢
<debianer> iGoogle: 你也给个我吧，谢谢
<debianer> 多一个是好事，听说客户端可以两个同时用
<iGoogle> 完蛋。我不记得了。以前准备了一堆的。找不到了。
<debianer> iGoogle: XwinX 你们两位都给一个我吧
<iGoogle> 你问 roylez 要
<hoxily> debianer: 我的: goagent-hoxily
<cfy> mugebjgd: 你怎么又到米国了。。
<iGoogle> 好。又一个暴露了
<debianer> hoxily: 客户端修改哪里
<iGoogle> 迟早被抓。 hoxily
<iGoogle> lol
<debianer> iGoogle: 客户端要修改哪里
<iGoogle> 不就是一个配置文件嘛。
<hoxily> debianer: 这一部分吧: [gae]
<hoxily> enable = 1
<hoxily> appid = goagent-hoxily
<debianer> hoxily: 是哪个文件
<iGoogle> ~/bin/goagent-1.79/local/
<hoxily> debianer: proxy.ini文件
<iGoogle> proxy.ini
<hoxily> debianer: Z:\soft\goagent\local 目录下
<debianer> hoxily: 就这一个地方吗
<debianer> hoxily: 知道
<hoxily> debianer: 你试试吧.
<hoxily> 我也不清楚.
<debianer> hoxily: 还是错误阿
<debianer> iGoogle: 还是错误
<XwinX> ...
<hoxily> debianer: uploader.bat里面有这么一句话: echo 上传成功，请编辑proxy.ini把你的appid填进去，谢谢。请按任意键退出程序。
<iGoogle> 看不到
<cfy> debianer: 你也是用emacs的么？
<debianer> cfy: 是的
<hoxily> debianer: 应该还需要加载证书什么的.
<mugebjgd> cfy: 出差
<debianer> iGoogle: 错误在这里 http://pastebin.com/21PsJvG7
<cfy> debianer: 哦。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 哦。。。
<mugebjgd> cfy: 这破地方
<iGoogle> debianer: 你就不能贴其他地方？
<cfy> mugebjgd: ....
<mugebjgd> cfy: 打死我都不想来了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 囧
<alvin_rxg> 打死他
<debianer> wangbo: 怎么会是哦
<debianer> XwinX: 直接用都出错了 http://pastebin.com/21PsJvG7
<XwinX> debianer: 你已经开了一个了
<XwinX> debianer: 杀掉
<iGoogle> 也奇怪了。http://fpaste.org/ 也打不开。 nnnnd
<iGoogle> 论坛的可以
<XwinX> iGoogle: RP
<XwinX> iGoogle: 人品
<iGoogle> 打电话，投诉去
<XwinX> iGoogle: 光纤吧
<XwinX> iGoogle: 傻了吧
<srdgame>  ⣎⣱ ⣀⣀    ⡇   ⡀⣀ ⠄ ⢀⡀ ⣇⡀ ⣰⡀
<srdgame>  ⠇⠸ ⠇⠇⠇   ⠇   ⠏  ⠇ ⣑⡺ ⠇⠸ ⠘⠤?
<iGoogle> 掐掐 XwinX
<hoxily> debianer: bind port 可能需要root权限.
<XwinX> iGoogle: 掐我有啥用
<iGoogle> 表示一种情绪而已啊。
<hamo> adam8157 openshift开源了？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<iGoogle> 开源了，应该改名。就叫openshit吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 重启，进win,开itunes
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04在笔记本上如何使用键盘快捷键驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372851 我说的就是笔记本上那种FN加某一个键可以起到快捷调用某种功能的快捷键，比如FN加左右方向键调节音量，加上下键调节亮度，这两种功能当然在ubuntu上已经实现了，虽说调节亮度不是那么完美，但我今天要的是另外的几 …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这地方很多蟑螂
<hamo> adam8157 这么看...RH是真的要转openStack了...
<iGoogle> cf.
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又热又潮湿
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 垃圾地方
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊, 光做paas的话没理由开源
<XwinX> adam8157: redhat 又要做啥妖娥子了？
<adam8157> XwinX: RH有个云计算平台 openshift 类似heroku 和 google app engine
<XwinX> adam8157: 哦
<XwinX> adam8157: redhat 也要买计算平台？
<XwinX> s/买/卖/
<srdgame> 鼠标突然失灵了。。
<XwinX> srdgame: 扔掉
<srdgame> 这事什么状况。。
<srdgame> 触摸板。。
<XwinX> srdgame: 禁用了
<adam8157> XwinX: 有可能
<roylez_> hamo: opensh*t 怎能不开，对不 adam8157
<srdgame> Fn+F6也不好使了，
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<srdgame> 看来要重启-_-!
<XwinX> adam8157: srdgame 重启吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 11点开会，明早7点开会...
<adam8157> roylez_: 明晚9点 周五晚上11点
<roylez_> adam8157: 周5我还有俩会
<XwinX> 都是领导干部啊，这么多会
<hamo> adam8157 roylez_ 都是跨时区开会的壕...
<saturn_> 哈哈
<adam8157> XwinX: 不是领导的会, 是技术人员瞎扯淡的会
<XwinX> 哦，想用unity了
<iGoogle> XwinX: 开会，是领导为了推卸责任，让下级员工承担风险的手段。
<srdgame> 回来了
 * hamo 还是神牛...
<XwinX> ...
<XwinX> adam8157: 瞎扯蛋好，我喜欢
<iGoogle> 瞎扯蛋。。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 为什么 arch 不能装 unity
<XwinX> 妈的
<debianer> XwinX: 怎么用google driver
<iGoogle> 那东西，依赖的机制，可能比较特殊。你可以unity-2d试试。那纯软件
<XwinX> debianer: https://drive.google.com
<kk> XwinX ⇪ t: Redirecting...
<adam8157> ...
<XwinX> debianer: 打开这个就是了啊
<roylez_> hamo: 神牛去印度恒河洗澡么？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不要，
<debianer> 没有客户端吗
<XwinX> debianer: 没有 linux 的客户端，据说
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我喜欢那个全局菜单
<XwinX> iGoogle: 现在 gnome shell 上面空了一大片，太SB了
<XwinX> d
<debianer> XwinX: 和google doc有啥区别
<XwinX> debianer: 升级版
<iGoogle> debianer: 不如直接ubuntuone。
<debianer> iGoogle: wuala 好
<debianer> 我终于可以去下载wuala的更新文件了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu12.04后的启动问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372857 俺是ubuntu的初用者，前几天黑苹果没装上，转回到ubuntu，结果发现ubuntu有了新版本，于是将笔记本全部格掉，c、d、e是xp，后面是swap、/、/home，安装完成后，grub引导菜单windows xp项就是不好使，进不了windows了，在网上找了几个不同解决 …
<debianer> iGoogle: 为什么gapproxy不能用了
<debianer> XwinX: 如何作全局代理阿
<iGoogle> 被升级了嘛
<iGoogle> 反正以前的，也不好用
<XwinX> debianer: 啥全局代理？
<iGoogle> export $HTTP_PROXY
<debianer> XwinX: 用goagent作全局代理
<XwinX> debianer: 哦
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 汉化组还景气么？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: fuck
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 还行
<debianer> XwinX: 怎么作
<XwinX> debianer: 我没用过啊， iGoogle 不是说 export $HTTP_PROXY 吗
<XwinX> debianer: 我用 proxychains 这个软件
<debianer> 哦
<srdgame> 确实Unity的顶栏处理比Gnome3做的好
<srdgame> 尤其对于我们这种高度不够的笔记本屏幕而言
<XwinX> srdgame: gnome3 直接反人类的
<srdgame> XwinX: 赞同
<cfy> ee走了？
<\b> srdgame: 对, 我现在爱上 unity-2d-panel 了
<srdgame> \b: 我忍了，我还是喜欢Gnome3大于unity
<XwinX> srdgame: 为啥？
<\b> srdgame:  unity  和 gnome 不就相差个  unity-2d-shell 和 unity-2d-panel 吗
<\b> srdgame: 其它好像都一模一样
<XwinX> \b: 上面板不一样啊
<\b> 我还是喜欢 kde 大于 gnome.     才用  gnome/unity  两天,  nautilus 和 evince 就不知挂了几次了
<XwinX> \b: kde 慢啊
<XwinX> 设置复杂
<\b> XwinX: plasma  有点慢.  但其它组件都和 gnome 的不相上下
<srdgame> \b: KDE 03年第一次使用后，就被我打入冷宫了
<XwinX> \b: 嗯
<\b> XwinX:  设置不复杂啊, 我讨厌  gconf , 那个才复杂
<XwinX> \b: 还有，设置项太多了
<XwinX> \b: 嗯 gconf 也是反人类的
<XwinX> \b: 现在变成 dconf 了， 更反人类
 * srdgame 各种反人类
<\b> XwinX:  gnome 把所有设置项都隐藏到 gcon 里了,   若非 google,  根本不知如何设置
<cfy> 换sawfish吧,lol
<XwinX> srdgame: 03 年时候， kde 比 gnome 好的多啊
<XwinX> \b: 有说明啊
<mugebjgd> srdgame: 不如用openbox tint2
<srdgame> XwinX: 在FC2中登入KDE比登入Gnome慢，尤其那个在窗口切换器中上下跳动的小球，恶心死
<cfy> mugebjgd: tint2不错，挺好看的。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 感谢推荐 :D
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 不用非主流
<mugebjgd> cfy: 用了好几年了
<\b> XwinX: 03 年 kde2 不好用
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 你都汉化组了 还不用非主流？
<hoxily> gconf/dconf感觉像windows的注册表了
<\b> XwinX:  那时候 gnome 和 kde  一样的不好用..
<XwinX> \b: gnome 更烂点
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 非主流就是非主流
<srdgame> mugebjgd: tint2 怎么安装，有ppa?
<jzmer> hoxily: 错，是nextstep的defaults
<mugebjgd> srdgame: 不知道。arch用户路过
<srdgame> MD, google各种reset
<srdgame> mugebjgd: 。。。
<\b> XwinX: 但我觉得那时候的图标做的比现在的好看
<XwinX> \b: 图标，忘了当时是什么鸟样了
<\b> XwinX: 我喜欢大脚和大K的那种原始感觉.  下面一条大大的 panel  感觉就像用 unix 一样
<XwinX> \b: kde 才有啊
<XwinX> \b: gnome 的面板不大吧
<\b> XwinX:  默认一样大...只是 gnome 是只土黄的脚
<XwinX> \b: 哦，那时对 gnome 不熟，常用的还是 kde
<srdgame> gnome3中某个程序切换到前面时，属于它的窗口都切换过来了，单疼的厉害。。
<XwinX> srdgame: 没有啊，很正常
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu一直处启动状态 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372861 今天不知做了什么，之前好像在装gz.bz2 后缀的软件（新手呀，不会装就谷歌下），命令窗口输入网上的代码，可仍没装成功。就关了窗口 接着桌面图标消失，字体也乱码，重启后就变成这样，求解呀，尽量不要重装吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rookie …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: kindle 完全没有价格优势 国内的电纸书更便宜
<srdgame> XwinX: 没有？ 是没有觉得不舒服，还是没有都切换到前方来
<XwinX> srdgame: 没有切换到前面来
<XwinX> srdgame: 单窗口切换的
<XwinX> srdgame: 你是不是用的默认的？
<XwinX> srdgame: alt+tab 是整个程序组？
<XwinX> srdgame: att+` 是窗口？
<srdgame> XwinX: 多谢指点，
<srdgame> 以后抄袭代码时候就不单疼了
 * srdgame 狂笑中....
<XwinX> srdgame: 可以装扩展的， 把这个蛋疼的功能去掉
<srdgame> XwinX: 今天尝试安装扩展了，发现gnome才3.1 网页安装extensions失败。
<XwinX> srdgame: 不知道，我是 3.4的
<XwinX> 很正常
<srdgame> XwinX: 而且上面介绍说卸载和升级都需要手动做一些事情，，， 各种反人类。。
<srdgame> XwinX: 等它成熟了以后再说吧。
<XwinX> 卸载不知道，升级也可以网页上玩的
<sysf1> 大侠们有知道快乐想象识字法软件中的加密锁找不到的问题吗？
<XwinX> sysf1: 没听说过
<srdgame> XwinX: 看上了那个Music插件，没装
<XwinX> srdgame: 那个不错
<XwinX> srdgame: 我装着
<XwinX> srdgame: 如果你用3.1 的话，可以试试 mgse
<srdgame> XwinX: ä½ Arch?
<XwinX> srdgame: 是
<srdgame> 唉~ Ubuntu各种落后...
<XwinX> srdgame: 哈
<srdgame> XwinX: 其实我最喜欢Debian, 但是字体实在不会折腾，只好强忍了ubuntu了
<XwinX> srdgame: 字体...
<XwinX> 不是放一个中文字体就成了吗？
<XwinX> srdgame: debian 太老了吧，不喜欢
<srdgame> XwinX: 话说我还跑去听了大便创始人的一次演讲会，那是Sun还在的时候
<sysf1> XwinX, 今天刚刚想转到UBUNTU下使用，很是郁闷，难道非要用虚拟机？虚拟机可以吗？视窗下的程序
<XwinX> sysf1: 没用过这个软件，不清楚职
<sysf1> XwinX, 谢谢！
<srdgame> sysf1: 商业软件问题请联系他们自己的技术支持。。。
<XwinX> sysf1: 不客气
<srdgame> sysf1: 你付了钱的，
<sysf1> srdgame, 是的，还是找他们问问，谢谢
<XwinX> sysf1: 这是 linux 软件吗？
<XwinX> 听， 是 air 的
<XwinX> 哦
<mugebjgd> srdgame: 早用arch 早享受
<sysf1> XwinX, 是windows,现在用wine
<XwinX> sysf1: 哦
<sysf1> XwinX, 其他软件还真没有想再用wine,这么用法失去linux特点，有些不尊重linux
<XwinX> sysf1: 呵呵
<XwinX> sysf1: 加密锁什么的，更低层太紧了，wine 不出应该是正常的
<XwinX> srdgame: 用 arch 吧
<srdgame> XwinX: 无痛转换？
<sysf1> XwinX, 见笑了，我只是认为linux应该保持原有特色，尽管我还很陌生，不应该去追寻windows
<XwinX> srdgame: 人流都可以无痛了
<XwinX> sysf1: 这有啥见笑的
<XwinX> sysf1: 想用什么用什么啊
<srdgame> sysf1:  安装一个virtual box
<srdgame> 装一个XP虚拟机
<srdgame> 打开无缝连接模式
<XwinX> sysf1: linux 很多程序没有，要么很烂
<XwinX> sysf1: 用 wine 很正常啊
<srdgame> sysf1: 安装vpack使用USB接口
<srdgame> XwinX: 等过段时间，不忙的时候折腾下arch。
<srdgame> 现在只能求稳定了，
<sysf1> srdgame, 你是说安装 virtual box 后安装vpack使用usb ？
<srdgame> sysf1: 加密狗是USB接口的吧，一般
<sysf1> srdgame, 是的usb接口的
<srdgame> sysf1: 安装Virtualbox，安装XP, 安装Virtualbox的vbox-extpack（为了让XP使用USB), 安装Guest OS扩展(为了无缝模式)，
<srdgame> Win7里面的XP模式就是学习的这个
 * adam8157 http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/05/use-luks-to-encrypt-block-devices/
<XwinX> 谁有 wps4linux?
<srdgame> adam8157 大拿
<sysf1> XwinX, wine我想让孩子在UBUNTU下使用
<XwinX> sysf1: 哦
<sysf1> srdgame, 谢谢你
<XwinX> srdgame: 我靠，你邮箱还用 base64 格式发...
<MeaCulpa> sysf1: 你孩子要用啥app
 * MeaCulpa 准备让孩子自己startx
<srdgame> XwinX: 我邮箱？
<adam8157> XwinX: 说我呢吧..
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯，发错
 * MeaCulpa 估计除了老师作业要求一些windows only的东西，孩子用的电脑Linux完全足够
<XwinX> srdgame: 是说 adam8157
<adam8157> XwinX: 初步的能力筛选嘛
<srdgame> 哦
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你孩子都能玩电脑了？
 * MeaCulpa 老师喜欢教ppt, 教vb, delphi
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不行，现在只能玩ipad
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 多大？
<sysf1> srdgame, 抽空一定试试，非常感谢你，我以前用过虚拟机，3.几的还好用，4.0不太习惯，后来因为一直琢磨UBUNTU，重做后没有用
<MeaCulpa> 以后老师要是教ppt, 我就站出来反对，教材费太贵，除非可以用libre/OOo
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 3岁不到
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你反对有毛用？
<piggybox> ipad很适合小孩子玩的
 * MeaCulpa 大学老师居然恬不知耻的说希望我们画图用Viso... MB Viso什么价钱他懂么
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 3岁可以学点东西了 我3岁的时候 我父母都买那种知识卡片给我玩了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不用盗版，我要求老师列出材料费用
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那用什么?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: viso多少钱？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Dia可以了吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> Viso一个copy 大概1千块不到吧
<MeaCulpa> 我估计
<MeaCulpa> personal lic 不会太贵
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 美元么?
<MeaCulpa> rmb
<MeaCulpa> 国内的老师毫无版权意识
<MeaCulpa> powerpoint 也不便宜
<cfy> MeaCulpa: cl商业的编译器和库一个1000$+....
<MeaCulpa> 除非学校入了MSDN, 免费提供学生
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那些人根本不懂这个
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 教育版呢？
<cfy> 学校才不管呢
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 别和我扯价钱，我18摸的...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 是啊 :)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过你反对也没用 诶 还是自己对孩子反洗脑吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。
<piggybox> cfy: cl是？
<sysf1> MeaCulpa, 我儿子2、3岁就让他使用veket结果上瘾了，吓得我给格了
<cfy> piggybox: common lisp
<MeaCulpa> sysf1: :)
<piggybox> cfy: 难怪没落了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 小时候就培养小孩自己思考 不盲从就行了 其他都可以通过自己思考推导出来
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<cfy> piggybox: 商业嘛
<adam8157> yunfan: +1
<cfy> piggybox: 用开源的就没事了。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 除非他有本事装XP, 否则只能接受Gentoo
<cfy> piggybox: 开源的也好用啊，除了库可能比不上
<\b> cfy: 我以为 cl 是 visual studio 的编译器, 居然还单卖...
<piggybox> cfy: lisp领域现在最有人气还是clojure
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 等你小孩上学 估计学校里都是盗版win7 win8吧
<sysf1> MeaCulpa,veket 有个开火车的游戏让他玩上瘾了
<XwinX> cfy: 那 vs 多少钱一个?
<cfy> \b: cl和vs的关系？！
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: :)
<srdgame> vs有不同的授权方式
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要不你买个软件给他看 从他零花钱里支出 让他知道软件的价值
<\b> cfy:  cl.exe 是 visual c 的编译器
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 反正我给他的电脑只有Linux, X自己起
<srdgame> 500+ 美刀（ vs2008)
<cfy> \b: - -!
<cfy> piggybox: 应该是emacs吧
<MeaCulpa> vc2005 有免费版，自己写makefile
<cfy> XwinX: 我从来不用vs啊
<XwinX> srdgame: 教育版不是可以免费下吗？
<XwinX> 好像没法编译成 release
<XwinX> 只能 debug
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这种压制搞不好适得其反 要小心这种事
<srdgame> XwinX: 商业用，而且当时是老外出钱
<piggybox> cfy: emacs…不是通用编程语言啊
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 你这样，以后你孩子到学校不就傻了
<cfy> piggybox: 怎么不通用？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那更好，要是他能和我对着干...
<srdgame> XwinX: 我现在用premake4
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 啥都不会
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: er...有可能
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 回家来，作业都做不了
<piggybox> cfy: 。。。
<sysf1> MeaCulpa, 以后如果出，网络游戏网络监控孩子的网络软件或网络硬件，就像内容网关一样就好了，不论在网吧还是在家都能制约他，防止上瘾
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 嗯，然后让同学各种BS
<MeaCulpa> sysf1: ？
<cfy> piggybox: 举个不通用的例子
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 电脑都不会用，土
<MeaCulpa> sysf1: gfw对我们做的事，你要对你孩子做？
<MeaCulpa> sysf1: 你变态
<srdgame> sysf1: 大禹治水
<piggybox> cfy: 服务器应用？web应用？
<srdgame> sysf1: 管制不是方法
<cfy> piggybox: 这个也能写出来。性能显然上不去吧，我搜搜。
<srdgame> sysf1: 要疏通，要想像自己当年做孩子的感受
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是说 要是你非要强迫他用gentoo 他将来逆反了 搞不好抛弃得更彻底 就好像一个家里管教很严的小孩 一旦得了自由 更能花天酒地
<cfy> piggybox: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/HttpServer
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Http Server
<cfy> piggybox: 有的。有人写出来了。。
<sysf1> srdgame, 有些变态了，应该用心里战术，呵呵
<cfy> piggybox: http这种，刚好能跑其实难度不大的吧。我觉得
<sysf1> MeaCulpa, 是有些变态，不好意思
<srdgame> sysf1: 说话太客气了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你都hosts封掉多少网站了。。。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 用什么gentoo 应该用arch 培养节约用电 绿色环保的意识
<srdgame> 不知道何时才能完美支持双显卡。
<piggybox> cfy: 大概也就刚好能跑了
<cfy> piggybox: 嗯，
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  哈哈
<sysf1> srdgame, 你们都是高手，我要向你们好好学习
<alvin_rxg> 你們都是高手，我要向你們好好學習
<\b> alvin_rxg: ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你试过 panel 了吗
<cfy> 你們都是高手，我要向你們好好學習
<alvin_rxg> \b: 啥panel？
<\b> alvin_rxg: unity panel
<alvin_rxg> 沒，debian 應該沒吧……
<sysf1> 大侠们，放我一马，本身就是这样，我学识浅薄，原谅了
<srdgame> 太谦虚了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: host是我的机器...不过百度我考虑路由器封
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 家里只要有一台Gentoo, 其他Gentoo就不用编译了，除非架构差别很大
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 逆反了更好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我家里 x86 arm mips各有2个
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯，好。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好个毛
<sysf1> srdgame, 以前都让WINDOWS一般维护耽误了10年，单位破事，但是为了糊口就这样了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我没有强迫，我买的电脑就预装我的系统，我赠与他以后，他可以换
<cfy> 赠予。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 赠予
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 可以跑到北京 像 yunfan 寻求技术支持
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 如果是给他用，而不赠予，那我不允许他装其他OS
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 可以跑到北京 向 yunfan 寻求技术支持
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 再说我自己都有一个Windows用来玩游戏，同步apple, 上网银
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 玩中毒就麻烦咯
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还是要编译 还是会浪费电
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你看看这个 wine 出来你那里字体正常不?     http://goo.gl/DEfKh
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 我本来就已经Gentoo了
<kk> \b,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这样做 并不是教他思考的方式 而且你的观点也很偏颇 *nix 又不是只有linux一种 linux发行版又不是只有gentoo一种 你这样搞跟土共没两样 而且都是自认为正确
<sysf1> srdgame, 不好意思，有点过了
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你这家长不好好教育小朋友
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 我编译只是应为单位里没找到架构一样的机器而已，否则自然用单位的编，我前几年都这样
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 同意
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我都说了，我不强迫，他可以重装
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就和我买来一个电脑预装windows一样
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好難看的字體啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这么不会教育 不如把小孩拿来给我教育好了 你就定期汇款过来即可 我定期把教学视频发给你
<\b> alvin_rxg: ?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 去死
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我这里ubuntu很正常, 之前 opensuse 字体大小不对.  于是把选项框这些都盖住了
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://uploadpie.com/AGh3C
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你是神马字体?
<\b> alvin_rxg: MS 本身的?
<alvin_rxg> \b: ms 的沒裝
<sysf1> srdgame, 一说我谦虚，我就胖了
<cfy> yunfan: 给用google就行。孩子自己会知道的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那怎么你的字体大小正确...
<alvin_rxg> 看上去像 宋體 或者類似的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是为你捉急
<MeaCulpa> 你们干嘛一路 \b
<Evanescence> 请教上传GoAgent的时候需要sudo吗?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不会是中文字体, 应该是 MS Dlg Font 之类的
<\b> MeaCulpa: ?
<XwinX> cfy: 同学们都说百度好，我为啥要用这个破google
<yunfan> cfy: 你得先教他养成没事去 google一下的习惯阿 如果他完全盲从 哪里会去google呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 话说，搞IT没前途，前车之鉴
<cfy> XwinX: 他们可能是说相比不用搜索引擎，baidu好吧
<yunfan> XwinX: 百度就快照有点用
<MaskRay> 不想再写了：https://github.com/MaskRay/hython
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: MaskRay/hython · GitHub
<XwinX> yunfan: google 难道没快照？
<alpha080> exit
<cfy> yunfan: emacser lisper有这个习惯
<MeaCulpa> google要翻墙
<cfy> MaskRay: We recommend adding a README to this repository. Visit github/markup for details on what formats we support.
<Evanescence> 请教上传GoAgent的时候需要sudo吗?
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 要坚持科学上网
<XwinX> Evanescence: 不知道，如果上传出现权限问题就再加sudo 试一次呗
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你做这个行业可能没前途 但是未来毕竟是信息社会 要想活得好点 还是懂点为妙 至少不会犯错 比如现在的社会 你要不懂电的知识  触电了就挂了 信息社会 你要不晓得信息的特性 流动 计算机的工作 加密什么的 那你也完蛋了 就好像有些官员在微薄上发私密的东西 以为是跟qq空间一样 额
<yunfan> cfy: 你这话说得  好像我们vimer不是这样
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 我的孩子，我没让他肉身翻墙我已经很愧疚了，难道不该为他的电脑翻一翻...
<cfy> yunfan: 别理解错了。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这不用我教，我孩子现在已经在玩ipad了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你只要教他独立思考 他自然会去搜索 用了几次之后 就知道google比百度好了 再用下去 发现被墙的内容 自然就会去学翻墙了 你要诱导孩子去学 而不是逼迫他去学
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 我是说，你教他这些，他去学校后，老师，同学的观点和你是反的
<yunfan> 虽然学的方向可能都一样 效果 什么的都不同
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 他会听谁
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不逼迫
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 随他听谁
<srdgame> 环境使然
<srdgame> 独立思考才可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是干啥的？能写个c->cl的么？elisp->cl的么？
<XwinX> MeaCulpa:  男孩一般认为老爸是傻逼的
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 额，我没这样想过，哈哈
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 小学可能不明显，中学后就很明显了
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 也许吧，我只看结果，无所谓
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=61099   我靠 北京有人挥舞晴天百日旗
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y 铂程斋--【喷嚏图卦20120501】其实在这样的教育下，不知道也无可厚非吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这是一次提交的吧。。。
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，我也有个儿子
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这就是不懂教育 连共产党都不如了 土共还晓得又打又拉的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不是不懂教育，我是不为了教育改变自己
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他想怎样随他去
<XwinX> yunfan:  在哪？
<yunfan> XwinX: 你看我那个链接不就知道了
<sysf1> srdgame, 是呀可能不能使用软件代替了，怕上瘾
<XwinX> yunfan: 这是台湾国旗啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这是嘴硬 其实你是有导向的 否则你何必默认装gentoo
<yunfan> XwinX: 是 青天百日么
 * cfy ...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我装gentoo是被迫
<XwinX> yunfan: 不是
<XwinX> yunfan: 青天白日是国民党党旗
 * cfy MeaCulpa要开始讲用了gentoo,生活不再痛苦的故事了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: :)
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我windows用的比linux妖的多
<MeaCulpa> 我装好的windows我儿子一样会铲掉~~
<XwinX> yunfan: 没红色的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我现在在win下，等itunes把软件下载好。。。10小时。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 这是青天白日満地红
<MeaCulpa> cfy: itunes下软件，我都是通宵...
<yunfan> XwinX: 好吧 那就是遗少了
<adam8157> yunfan: 喷嚏图卦是哪里分享的?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 看来你和我的网络差不多嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa> itunes软件有时效性，所以下载很慢，大家都是那几天下载
<yunfan> XwinX: 王师北定
<yunfan> adam8157: 我杂知道呢
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 20M
<XwinX> yunfan: 哈哈
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不明白？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不是因为下载服务器在外国啥的，速度慢么？
<yunfan> XwinX: 不过这个是没戏的 将来还是要靠辛亥首义阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 你怎么看到的? 很久之前有个srmeme 如今都没了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: itunes更新之类，就那几天，全球都在下
<XwinX> yunfan: 南望王师又一年啊
<sysf1> XwinX, srdgame 为何不理我？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 是么。我感觉一直很慢。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 只要耐心等待几天，就快乐
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我在下冷门的软件呢。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不是游戏呢。
<MeaCulpa> er...不知道了
<XwinX> sysf1: 没看到你说话啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: longman dictionary of contemporary english
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 词典...
<srdgame> sysf1: 你说什么了？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: yeah..
<yunfan> adam8157: 我直接订阅了他的rss
<MeaCulpa> ipad又不能全屏取词，下词典有用么
<yunfan> 【外交部发言用词解析】1.亲切友好的交谈——谈的不错；2.坦率交谈——分歧很大，无法沟通；3.交换了意见——基本各说各的，没有达成协议；4.双方充分交换了意见——双方吵得厉害；5.增进了双方的了解——分歧很大；6.严重关切——可能要干预，但很可能歇菜；7.表示极大愤慨——拿人家真没辙！
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道怎么把之前乱七八糟的git历史弄干净，所以重开了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 还不如买实体书
<yunfan> XwinX: 你们绍兴有个人民国的时候很有趣
<sysf1> XwinX, 说了不少，以前都让WINDOWS一般维护耽误了10年，单位破事，但是为了糊口就这样了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ?查啊。手打，而且我是ipod touch,不是ipad
<MeaCulpa> touch好，速度快
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> 额，第二天了。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 谁？
<sysf1> XwinX, 这样说是不是太猖狂或者夸张？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 查单词嘛，ipod touch小，带起来方便吧，而且，我觉得比纸质的查起来快
<MeaCulpa> windows维护，也要水平的
<XwinX> sysf1: 没有啊，谁都要工作糊口被
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这个是啥程序？
<yunfan> @刘晓原律师：三十四年前的1978年4月30日，江西赣州市景凤山小学教师钟海源被判处死刑立即执行，罪名是“恶毒攻击华主席”。钟海源听完死刑判决后，毫不犹豫地签了名，然后把笔一甩，扭头就走。法院的人问她有什么后事要交代？她平静地说：“跟你们讲话白费劲，我们信仰不同。” http://t.cn/hMYgn
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y 钟海源_百度百科
<yunfan> XwinX: 王什么的
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似gcc的python插件很nb啊。
<XwinX> yunfan: 王什么？
<roylez_> yunfan: 反动分子
<MaskRay> cfy: 类python(迷你到不turing complete)的解释器加入函数支持什么之类已经没有技术上的问题了……但是实在不高兴搞了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 三国杀完了？
<cfy> 主席发话了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<XwinX> yunfan: 做啥的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 类python的解释器（or编译器）？
<yunfan> roylez_: 反者道之用
<yunfan> XwinX: 我找下 是个军阀
<MeaCulpa> 牛，给py之类写个jit吧
<XwinX> yunfan: 我还以为叫"反者道之用"...
<cfy> python没jit?
<sysf1> MeaCulpa, 当然面对那些普通只是用的用户，而且给同事鼓捣机器没有钱赚，无私了很多年对多是顿饭
<XwinX> yunfan: 吓我一跳
<piggybox> cfy: long man现代app store上要$26呢，怎么不用免费的webster?
<yunfan> XwinX: 王金发
<yunfan> XwinX: 这个人暴发户的嘴脸很好笑
<MeaCulpa> sysf1: 唉，也是
<cfy> piggybox: 因为用过一段时间的盗版，刚好机子更新了系统不能越狱了。只能买软件了。就一起买了
<piggybox> cfy: 有，pypy
<cfy> piggybox: 支持下。毕竟用过一段时间。
<XwinX> yunfan: 不熟
<XwinX> yunfan: 革命党？
<MeaCulpa> pypy有点疼...编译一下一整天
<MaskRay> cfy: 用上ghc的一些扩展能实现编译器
<sysf1> XwinX, 连装个WINDOWSXP也要我弄，按个OFFICE也要我，
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。那个‘重写'emacs的，貌似计划用gcc的py插件，导出成cl代码
<XwinX> sysf1: 正常啊
<MeaCulpa> 貌似有好多emacs实现
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 编译pypy本身？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 对
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 内存也用的多
<XwinX> sysf1: 又不是每个人都会维护系统
<yunfan> XwinX: 你真该对自己的家乡有点了解
<mugebjgd> sysf1: 你个苦逼的电脑网管
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 他都是帝都人了
<XwinX> yunfan: 我靠，我总不可能每个历史人物都记住吧
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 了解啥啊 沙尘暴 首堵就行了
<XwinX> yunfan: 我还了解你们安徽的李中堂呢
<sysf1> XwinX, 他们现在都会了，有事找又成为另外一个人，寒心，当时为了给同事们检测硬盘，耗费多长时间
<MaskRay> cfy: 这些项目都不靠谱
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥?
<yunfan> XwinX: 王金发在你们绍兴 就和我们李中堂差不多比例的名声了
<XwinX> sysf1: 能者多劳
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 北京国是你想住就住的么 你签证到期了没有？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 。。。我这里编译pypy几分钟就搞定了。内存那是用得多些
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: ...擦
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 有工作 签证无限期 何况我现在有米国的l1
<XwinX> yunfan: 我们有鉴湖女侠
<MeaCulpa> 有L1打工方便
<XwinX> yunfan: 王金发还比不上吧
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 你这个汉奸，美帝走狗
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 额 难怪你 一阔脸就变
<yunfan> XwinX: 王金发打回去的口号就是要给秋谨报仇  额  他是秋谨一伙的
<XwinX> yunfan: 是啊，都是革命党嘛
<sysf1> XwinX,  不光他们让我弄还要学会，都是无私奉献了，怪自己没有学好
<XwinX> sysf1: 啥意思？
<cfy> .... maskray没说理由就走了。。
<sysf1> XwinX, 怪自己没学好功课
<XwinX> sysf1: ...
<yunfan> XwinX: 王金发当了督军 为了显阔 天还热 就开始穿袄子了 好搞笑
<XwinX> yunfan: 情有可愿吧
<XwinX> yunfan: 谁都想显一下的
<yunfan> XwinX: 鲁迅写阿q不就是这样么
<XwinX> yunfan: 阿Q怎么了？
<sysf1> XwinX, 请教个问题，GMA3150显卡为何到了11.10就不能正常显示了，驱动10.10居然用的是I915的驱动
<XwinX> sysf1: 不知道，没有 gma3150, 11.10 也有i915驱动啊
<sysf1> XwinX,只有接第二台显示器然后按快捷键ctrl+alt+f1 to f12才显示
<XwinX> sysf1: startx 也一样吗？
<XwinX> sysf1: 我有一台机器好像也是这样，进gnome的时候只有一个光标
<sysf1> XwinX, 机器是长城A89上网本，凌动N450 ，是直接UBUNTU的桌面色，就没有反映了
<XwinX> sysf1: 有外接显示端口吗？
<XwinX> sysf1: 外接一台显示试试
<yunfan> XwinX: 哼哼
<XwinX> yunfan: ??
<sysf1> XwinX, 有的，LIVECD 没有问题，外接了，但是总不能老外接显示器
<XwinX> sysf1: 外接显示后，打开终端，用 xrandr 看看
<XwinX> sysf1: 是不是识别错显示器了
<link307> 貌似有必要学习一下tex
<link307> 是texlive-core这个包吗？
<sysf1> XwinX, 多次安装都是这样，没有接其他显示器，就是第一次升级安装ubuntu11.10就是这样了，以后不接第二个安装还是这样了
<sysf1> XwinX, 如果识别错误怎样做？还有疑点显卡未识别出来，但是网上有些资料说，不识别也可以显示
<XwinX> sysf1: 如果外接显示器能显示，说明驱动没问题，只是gnome识别错了
<XwinX> sysf1: 在启动X的时候，写个脚本，把显示器切换回来就可以了
<sysf1> XwinX, 为何全新安装多次都这样？哦，这个不会呀，别笑话我
<XwinX> sysf1: 先接上外接显示器， 然后执行一下 xrandr 命令
<XwinX> sysf1: 看当前是哪个显示器在输出
<XwinX> sysf1: 外接的一般叫 VGA1
<XwinX> sysf1: 内置的叫 LVDS1
<XwinX> sysf1: 全新安装都这样，说明有 bug 啊
<sysf1> XwinX, 12.04不知怎样，也许驱动真的不太好支持，还是真的是系统方面？
<XwinX> sysf1: 都有，升升级又会好的
<link307> 只要安装texlive-core就行了吗？中文支持怎么样？
<XwinX> link307: tex 这么高级的东西，不会
<link307> XwinX: 额……只是想尝试一下
<link307> XwinX: 写论文什么的、
<sysf1> XwinX, 对呀就像昨天重新安装的10.10开始不太好用，升级就好多了，该如何方便快捷的备份升级文件，就像手动360升级WINDOWS补丁
<sysf1> XwinX, 以后就不用联网升级
<XwinX> link307: texlive-langcjk 这个不要吗？
<XwinX> sysf1: 不知道啊，我没用过 ubuntu
<link307> XwinX: 不太清楚啊
<XwinX> link307: 中文
<link307> XwinX: 那个是中文支持。貌似
<link307> XwinX: arch下的包分得好细啊，还有其他的需要吗？、
<XwinX> link307: 不知道了，我装过一次，是把整个组都装上
<sysf1> XwinX, 哪脚本如何编写？
<alvin_rxg> link307: 不是有個 texlive-most 和 texlive-lang 麼，都裝了好了
<XwinX> link307: 装好玩了一天，又删了
<sysf1> XwinX,  接下来哪？
<link307> alvin_rxg: 那就不符合kiss的哲学了。。。
<link307> XwinX: 哎~
<XwinX> sysf1: sysf1 xrandr --output 显示器 --mode 分辨率
<XwinX> sysf1: 就一句
<link307> TeX Live is a complete and comprehensive TeX distribution available in the official repositories that includes all the major TeX-related programs, macro packages, and fonts.
<XwinX> sysf1: 你要在外接显示器的情况先试好这句，再放到启动脚本里
<link307> 貌似用来学习的话这个包就够了吧、
<link307> texlive
<alvin_rxg> kiss 啥？
<sysf1> XwinX, mode按 xrandr 显示的内容编写？不过你给我很大启示非常感谢
 * alvin_rxg kiss 不是說你啥都不裝！
<XwinX> sysf1: 比如 --mode 1366x768
<sysf1> XwinX, 我的只支持到1024*600上网本
<XwinX> sysf1: 那就是 1024x768啊
<link307> 为嘛我这边ubuntu中文坛子登陆不了啦。。。
<XwinX> sysf1: 说错， --mode 1024x600
<sysf1> XwinX, 不会是软件造成硬害，第一次外接导致硬件故障了？这个也开始考虑不太可能
<XwinX> sysf1: 你可以降回老版本试试嘛
<XwinX> 我要睡觉了
<XwinX> 88
<sysf1> XwinX, 我现在就是老版本了
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么你喜欢用 cpio 生成img
<adam8157> yunfan: initrd的标准
<alvin_rxg> 使用 arandr 多簡單的事。。
<sysf1> 非常感谢XwinX 还有向srdgame 致歉，真的想与大侠们共同学习
<alvin_rxg> arandr 配置好了， 再 save 一下，腳本就有了。。。
<link307> 苦逼的今天又要熬夜
<sysf1> 不熬夜
<sysf1> 了
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 我看许多lfs板块的人都是 dd出来一个 然后在上面mkfs阿
<sysf1> 熬夜身体不行，时间长了脂肪肝，各位注意了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你那个cpio出来的系统 fs算什么呢？
<adam8157> yunfan: 当然也可以, 我是直接在initramfs里头跑嘛. fs是cramfs吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 我看你打包的时候没有做指定的 难道是cpio默认的？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我发现有时候就算给出了命令 也是跟冰山一样 水下的东西太多了
<adam8157> yunfan: 这样就叫cramfs了, newc的格式
<adam8157> yunfan: 好像是 我也不敢确定
<adam8157> yunfan: 我是懒得用可写的文件系统, 用这个简单, 想要别的东西跟里头加个nfs挂载点就完了
<yunfan> adam8157: 额
<yunfan> adam8157: 许多人都是 dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/fs.img bs=1k count=1k 然后 mkfs.ext2 /tmp/fs.img
<adam8157> yunfan: 是, 那是正常方式, 我是把系统放到了initramfs里, 其实你ubuntu引导时候的initramfs也是一个完整系统
<yunfan> 额 menuetos还在开发
<yunfan> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> yunfan: 下了
<adam8157> yunfan: bye
<yunfan> 我也下 88
<mayli> hi
<kk> mayli, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<link307> 大家……都不睡觉吗？
<knownbad> 梦游中
<link307> 坐在实验室。。。
<link307> 都睡了吗？
<mugebjgd> link307: 你蛋疼？
<link307> mugebjgd: 哇！有人！
<piggybox> 废话
<link307> mugebjgd: 还行，不怎么疼
<link307> piggybox: 出现了！！！
<mugebjgd> link307: 我感觉你的蛋很疼
<link307> mugebjgd: 哎
<link307> mugebjgd: 我想睡觉啊
<mugebjgd> link307: 天朝人民？
<link307> mugebjgd: 。。。
<link307> mugebjgd: 难怪！！！
<link307> mugebjgd: 这儿都是时差党
<link307> 原来、
<savr> hi anyone awake?
<savr> http://mall.10010.com/goodsdetail/111203213263.html
<savr> what is the meaning of this?
<savr> I pay 66 rmb and get 360 rmb credit?
<alvin_rxg> sounds great. xD
<piggybox> savr: no idea, that page is quite confusing
<savr> hahahaha
<savr> does this one make more sense
<savr> piggybox, http://mall.10010.com/goodsdetail/111203273525.html
<^k^> savr,啥网址y 96元3G套餐 存186得558套装_联通官网_买3G，上联通官网！
<piggybox> savr: monthly payment 96, but you have to deposit 186 first then it will give back  some every month so when the contract ends you will get more than 186. That's the whole idea of this promotion
<savr> piggybox, what plan do I receive?
<alvin_rxg> why don't u go and ask their stafffffffffff???
<piggybox> savr: the 96/mon plan
<savr> alvin_rxg, they don't speak english or I'm not in China
<savr> either answer would be correct
<link307> ...
<alvin_rxg> do it later.
<piggybox> savr: foreigner in China? have fun
<savr> will be in china again soon
<savr> so what is the point of this...
<savr> I pay 166 rmb
<savr> 186
<savr> I then pay 96 per month
<savr> and I receive 96 per month
<savr> maybe I should also give them my bank account pin number
<link307> savr: actually... I'm puzzled with that myself
<savr> lol
<alvin_rxg> savr: those money r only in your sim card. u could use it only in china, only in tha sim.
<piggybox> savr: u pay 96 anyway with or without the promotion. The promotion works like this you pay 186 first, then it returns 186/12=15.5 + 31 every month
<link307> savr: don't need to know clearly and just take a plan that most people take
<piggybox> so that 31*12 months = 372 is a bonus
<savr> the plan most people take is a phone and 50% off the plans
<link307> savr: btw. how long will you stay in China
<link307> savr: really need a phone card?
<savr> about 1 month
<savr> this visit
<savr> then again in a few months
<savr> I need a new card
<savr> threw out my old one
<link307> savr: ok
<piggybox> probably better to have some 'pay as you go' plan rather than a contract
<savr> had a number from a rural area
<savr> people have been giving me strange looks in meetings for too long
<savr> so going for a new number this trip
<^k^>  06:10
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-02
<cfy> MaskRay_: ..
<cfy> MaskRay_: 昨天你没说完就走了。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我先重启下
<wxg4net> 求解：gtg软件在 用户主目录改名(a->b)后 为什么打开后还是从原来的主目录(a名)下读取文件？
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<tenzu> roylez: 明天考交规去...
<roylez> tenzu: 恭喜啊
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪也要上路了
<tenzu> roylez: 倒杆比较没底, 还好还有机会练两把
<roylez> tenzu: 我是车盲呢
<tenzu> roylez: 预计下月底拿驾照, 争取年底能到处跑
<roylez> tenzu: 开车到上海给我捎妹子来啊
<tenzu> roylez: 那得找个冤大头报效油钱
<roylez> tenzu: 妹子捎来，我给你付油钱
<tenzu> roylez: 你真是下血本了
<roylez> .
<roylez> tenzu: 质量不好，你自己带回去，不付油钱 lol
<tenzu> roylez: 看来得开通个在线预交易系统
<roylez> tenzu: 那种天天抠抠、上人人网和开心网的白痴妹子不要...
<cfy> tenzu: 用淘宝嘛
<roylez> cfy: ...
<roylez> cfy: 在淘宝上买卖人口？...
<cfy> roylez: 。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 晓得了
<tenzu> cfy: 不会用
<cfy> tenzu: 不会用。。。那你在新加坡用啥的？
<tenzu> cfy: 找人代买或者代付
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> cfy: 你有意见?
<cfy> tenzu: 我就这么干的
<roylez> tenzu: 「親不見，愛無心，產不生，廠空空，麵無麥，運無車，導無道，兒無首，佇無腳，飛單翼，湧無力，有雲無雨，開關無門，鄉里無郎，義成凶，魔仍然是魔。」
<cfy> roylez: http://big5.ftchinese.com/story/001039971?page=3
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 陌生的漢字 - FT中文網
<cfy> roylez: 脆脆鲨
<roylez> cfy: ...
<hoxily> 全是看不懂的字
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • h很突然还有太阳经过和结果还见过夫人 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372886 年法国和那个的话功夫计划共经过几个公会个地方好的话的话的 统计信息: 发表于 由 czxin1 — 2012-05-02 9:10
<tenzu> roylez: 我佛慈悲
<tenzu> roylez: 模拟考98分
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 90分才算通过, 鸭梨很大
<cfy> tenzu: 大毛
<cfy> tenzu: 不都这么过来的。
<tenzu> cfy: 车神给指条明路吧
<cfy> tenzu: 腾腾
<iGnome> tenzu: 还要考试啥？你以为人生就是考试啊。
<tenzu> iGnome: 考交规
<iGnome> 别考了。出来玩。
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 那么简单的东西，不适合你 phd
<cfy> iGnome: ee.
<iGnome> 15分钟，97分的。随便
<cfy> iGnome: 貌似你换了client嘛，我都检测不到了。。
<cfy> .............
<iGnome> 检测啥。。。你当间谍啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 检测到。然后说 ee好啊
<iGnome> 估计疼疼以后看到交警招手，都认为是交警要他压过去。
<iGnome> cfy: 。。
<iGnome> 根据nick就可以了啊
<cfy> iGnome: 你忘记掉昨天发生的了呀
<cfy> iGnome: nick容易冒充
<cfy> iGnome: 看来你从来都不登陆的。。。
<iGnome> 那是没办法判断的。
<iGnome> 几乎不。
<cfy> iGnome: 那，我专门加个ip判断算了。。
<iGnome> 那也只能判断城市
<cfy> iGnome: 否。你忘记你有个静态ip了？
<debianer> 今天奇怪了，只能聊天，不能浏览网页
<iGnome> dns没了。
<iGnome> 静态的。局限太大
<adam8157_away> cye: .
<cfy> cye..
<iGnome> bs 蛋蛋的每次 afk。
<iGnome> 和away
<cfy> iGnome: 蛋蛋的vim的演讲还不错。
<iGnome> 上厕所也要报告的蛋蛋。
<cfy> iGnome: 我要是当时看了，就不转emacs了。估计
<iGnome> 还搞演讲？
<iGnome> 。啥时候的？
<iGnome> 你都转好久了。蛋蛋才出来吧
<cfy> iGnome: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/ustc-vim-speech/
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: 在中科大关于Vim的演讲 - Adam's
<iGnome> 把演讲转论坛，下次用蛋蛋的形象，影响其他的emacser
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 难道蛋蛋和小鲇鱼是一个学校的。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 不是 我西电的, 不过那次和zhan一起吃饭了
<iGnome> 鱼鱼都不出来了。
<debianer> 我这个大学也欢迎你来演讲，来不来阿
<iGnome> 西电是啥。。
<debianer> 你来了还给你包个红包，还管吃管住
<adam8157> debianer: yoooo
<iGnome> 还配秘书不
<adam8157> iGnome: 西安电子科大
<iGnome> 哦。
<adam8157> debianer: 其实我演讲技能很差的... 上次是捧场去的
<iGnome> 打不开嘛。那url
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> 和乐乐的那次？
<tenzu> adam8157: 西电被人不知道了, LOL
<ofan> adam8157: vim++
<adam8157> iGnome: .
<ofan> adam8157: 怎么看slides?
<ofan> 貌似就是一张图片
<adam8157> ofan: 有下载链接
<iGnome> tenzu: 西安交大，才熟知。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你也就知道这俩学校在西安
<ofan> adam8157: 记得有个在线的
<iGnome> 天津野鸡大学。更不知道
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> adam8157: 擦，我现在还真是一直按方向左移动过去。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 不过这种情况很少，因为，基本不会打错啊。
<adam8157> ofan: cfy 原版 http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/c9s/vim-hacks
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Vim Hacks
<debianer> adam8157: 只要技术好
<debianer> adam8157: 合肥工业大学，来不
<debianer> 来了还管机票钱，可以吧
<iGnome> 还配秘书
<ofan> adam8157: ...怎么看下一页？
<adam8157> debianer: 呵呵 你再忽悠几个嘛
<iGnome> debianer: 你个笨。蛋蛋喜欢秘书。
<iGnome> 不配秘书，就没戏
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> debianer: 不搞股票了？
<adam8157> ofan: 我 也不知道
<ofan> ..
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授不忙呢 还有时间irc
<cfy> adam8157: 太卡了。。。不看了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 怎么翻页?
<iGnome> 叫兽，都是非人了。不忙，忙开车。
<tenzu> adam8157: 明天考交规, 今天专门来复习
<cfy> adam8157: 我是点鼠标左键，然后从右往左划
<tenzu> iGnome: 你是神, 早就非人了
<cfy> adam8157: 这不是你推荐给我的么？问我怎么翻页？
<adam8157> cfy: 以前有按钮的
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。
<iGnome> http://html5slides.pageforest.com/
<^k^> iGnome,啥网址y Editable HTML5 Slides
<ofan> 微软在在2011年10月收购Skype后，用一年多的时间对Skype的网络基础设施进行了重大的更改，它抛弃了原有用来托管客户的超节点对等网络，引入了多达10000台运行Linux的计算机，这一切硬件设施都由微软负责托管。
<iGnome> 不学好用的。 adam8157
<ofan> 去微软做Linux运维不错..
<adam8157> iGnome: 那是c9s的原版.. 不是我放的
<iGnome> tenzu: 我会去天津拜访你的
<tenzu> iGnome: 给我送人民币来?
<iGnome> 拜访。败坏
<iGnome> adam8157: 去厕所的英文缩写，是啥。
<adam8157> iGnome: brb?
<adam8157> iGnome: be right back
<iGnome> 这要找人翻译了。
<iGnome> @@
<iGnome> 不明确目的地嘛
<cfy> 30 of 243.....
<cfy> 这。。。。
<iGnome> 10驮屎。
<cfy> iGnome: 那我去找个emacs的
<cfy> iGnome: 配置了就能用啊
<cfy> 為什麼我的光标开始闪烁了。。
<debianer> iGnome: 记得了，是我昨天设置了代理服务器，哈哈哈。设置了goagent的
<debianer> 怪不得我一直上不去哦
<adam8157> cfy: ofan iGnome http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/vim-hacks
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Vim Hacks
 * adam8157 上个是for mobile的. 这个才对...
<hamo> adam8157: 来了就吹水...
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯。。。这个才是能看的。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 243也并不可怕。。。可怕的是翻页要5s+....
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 要报仇就赶紧
<twang> 好水啊
<roylez> 必须的
<iGnome> 太bt。几个字一页。
<iGnome> cfy:
<ofan> adam8157: lol
<ofan> iGnome: 这叫KISS
<cfy> iGnome: 不过，好像估计我当时知道vim是这样的。
<cfy> iGnome: 只不过可能感觉vim不够酷吧。。
<cfy> iGnome: emacs才是我想要的
<ofan> 来人给个emacs的presentation
<cfy> ofan: http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f5172745o1p13.html
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Emacs - Hack Emacs - A Technical Introduction to GNU Emacs - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<iGnome> 拼凑的，不精的 emacs
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 软件应该做专一的事情。
<ofan> 广告1分钟 擦
<cfy> ofan: .......
<cfy> ofan: rpwt
<cfy> iGnome: 来cl吧
<roylez> iGnome: 神专精打倒
<cfy> iGnome: emacs里写cl很爽
<cfy> ofan: adam8157: http://wikis.uca.es/wikiformacion/images/1/1e/Symbolics-keyboard.pdf
<cfy> iGnome: http://wikis.uca.es/wikiformacion/images/1/1e/Symbolics-keyboard.pdf
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> iGnome: ofan: adam8157: 感觉很明显了。。。vim在讲编辑。。。emacs在讲功能。。
<ofan> “A Thermonuclear Text Editor”
<hamo> roylez: 没帽帽怎么报？
<ofan> typo吧？
<ofan> 应该是operating system
<cfy> ...
<roylez> hamo: 瞎蛤蟆
<twang> ..
<hamo`> roylez: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 用过sloccount么？
<adam8157> cfy: no.
<cfy> MaskRay_: sloccount貌似不错。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 可以统计代码的各种属性
<cfy> MaskRay_: adam8157: 用啥语言写的呀，啥的。百分比占用
<twang> 有用fvwm的么?
<cfy> twang: 我以前跟着iGnome用。但后来他不用了。。。我也不用了
<iGnome> roylez: 交费的英文缩写，3个字母的。能用啥
<iGnome> 破乐乐。不是袋鼠国生活过？这还要想？
<adam8157> roylez: https://imgur.com/BHsoQ
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Girl only told me the first and last letter of her name. Poor girl didn't know I know some UNIX. - Imgur
<adam8157> iGnome: fee
<iGnome> 这我也知道。不好。
<hamo> iGnome: pay?
<roylez> adam8157: http://iprl.wz.cz/
<roylez> iGnome: FEE
<adam8157> roylez: pm 你不理我
<woju>  /ignore  #ubuntu-cn ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<iGnome> nnnd 白问了
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<cfy> jyfl987: 额。。。应该说文科生好的。。。
<MaskRay_> cfy: c+perl
<jyfl987> cfy: 你是自动的？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 啊？
<cfy> jyfl987: 差不多。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 真炫...
<richardlxc> hello
<iGnome> 电压低。怎么说。 roylez 缩写
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<huntxu> 阿姨問英語太歡樂了
<iGnome> UV？ 3个单词的
<adam8157> roylez: 这个太猛了
<iGnome> 嘘嘘。你会?
<huntxu> 不會，但就是覺得歡樂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iGnome> 掐掐嘘嘘的屁股蛋
<roylez> iGnome: voltage low
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅啊
<huntxu> roylez: 要三個字母的
<roylez> huntxu: VL
<roylez> huntxu: 或者 LV
<cfy> 'LV '
<huntxu> roylez: 你算術不好
<cfy> ' LV' or 'L V'
<iGnome> roylez: ....
<adam8157> huntxu: 红啊
<tenzu> L-V
<iGnome> UV还标准多了
<cfy> LVL
<iGnome> LV明显别扭
<iGnome> lol 最好
<cfy> DDY
<cfy> ddy=di dian ya
<iGnome> lov算了
<cfy> iGnome: 这个怎么样？
<huntxu> ddy的要砍死
<iGnome> cfy: :-)。这个好
<cfy> dyd=dian ya di
<hamo> ddy
<cfy> mdl=mei dian le
<iGnome> 电压不足。可以搞成3个字母的吧。
<hamo> ddy = di dian ya
<roylez> hamo: +1
<iGnome> voltage no enough?
<cfy> hamo: 炒冷饭？
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> iGnome: out of energy
<roylez> iGnome: 渣鸟语
<cfy> iGnome: ooe
<iGnome> 额。这个好
<MeaCulpa> IV
<iGnome> 缺能量。显得高档多了
<cfy> ...
<MeaCulpa> 一般报警不用缩写，误事
<tenzu> 神弄出来的就是神缩写
<iGnome> 必须缩写。
<MeaCulpa> IV
<tenzu> 最近吐槽太多了
<iGnome> 要不。直接bat
<iGnome> 电池
<iGnome> nnnd 这直接
<cfy> iGnome: E01
<cfy> iGnome: 让他们查手册去
<MeaCulpa> 亮个LEd
<cfy> iGnome: E00得了
<MeaCulpa> 18M做派，亮LED, 你查手册，顺便自动通知运维
<cfy> iGnome: E01 E02 E03 E04
<MeaCulpa> LED, 蜂鸣
<iGnome> 落后。我写的，都是声调播放音乐的
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 人声算了
<cfy> iGnome: 自爆
<iGnome> 简单音频震荡，可合成不出人声音
<cfy> iGnome: 换大的现实屏幕
<iGnome> 演奏国歌，表示电池没电了。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 哈哈
<iGnome> 默哀。奏国歌。
<iGnome> 额。不对哦。是哀乐。
<iGnome> 赶紧换了。
<iGnome> 可老外听不懂这曲子
<cfy> iGnome: 买给外国啊。。.
<cfy> iGnome: 没电了，你还乱放曲
<iGnome> 有些傻子，想卖外国。那迟早亏钱的。傻逼。
<cfy> 。。。。
<iGnome> pwm。不要啥电
<iGnome> 放完电池就是。
<cfy> .....
<MeaCulpa> 大悲咒
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sjd> ................
<sjd> 有贴必看？
<mayli_> sjd: bot
<dd_dd> mayli_: select里面的timeout设置了超时，如果我想当事件发生时就让它阻塞，而不只是阻塞超时，怎么办
<dd_dd> mayli_: 	int ret=select(1,&rdfds,NULL,NULL,&timeout); if (ret>0) read(0,input,55);这样输入时间只能是timeout里面设置的，我想让它没时间限制
<imadper> dd
<mayli_> dd_dd: ?
<imadper> dd_dd: 阻塞无限时间, 如果没有等到事件>
<dd_dd> mayli_: 比如让timeout为7秒，在7秒内没输入就返回，如果在7秒内有输入，就取消7秒的输入限制
<dd_dd> mayli_: 这个怎么改呢
<mayli_> dd_dd: 开一个计时器thread，过时后来取消输入框的阻塞
<huntxu> roylez: 寫英文郵件一大段不行距為1的都應該拉去槍斃
<adam8157> huntxu: 行距? 邮件还有什么行距?
<huntxu> adam8157: 那就隔一行
<iGnome> 高级的嘘嘘
<huntxu> adam8157: +1%
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: RH的openshift玩不下去了吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 一坨東西根本看不了...
<iGnome> 以为在latax?
<adam8157> huntxu: 段与段?
<huntxu> adam8157: 行與行
<adam8157> huntxu: hah? 啥习惯哦...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你自己研究就知道了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: beta呢, 就开源了, 说明不了什么吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 中文行距小無所謂，每個字都是獨立的，英文是要一片地看，所以看左右的時候，上下沒隔開，就是折磨
<dd_dd> mayli_: 我很愚钝，不是很明白，
<adam8157> huntxu: 不懂, 咱是纯文本流, 没啥行距, 行与行直接也没特意隔开...
<iGnome> dd_dd: 在lin世界。用不对的方法做事情。是要被骂的。
<iGnome> 重复发明轮子，也是要挨骂的
<adam8157> huntxu: 所有的英文网站, 行与行之间有空行?
<adam8157> huntxu: +1.39%
<huntxu> adam8157: 想請客？
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 貌似意思是要卖openshift呢 给客户做私有的paas
<huntxu> adam8157: 好的英文，一段都不超過5行
<dd_dd> iGnome: 那正确的解决方法是啥？难道已经有了这类函数，我的想法就是在时间设置内，没输入就返回，若有输入，就取消时间限制，让它变成阻塞时间无限，
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且是網站那種短行
<adam8157> 额...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你拿10行以上的文本看看
<mayli_> dd_dd: 等待输入的一般都是一直在阻塞，
<mayli_> dd_dd: 想要超时后取消输入的话只有另开线程来取消输入的阻塞
<iGnome> dd_dd: 是你整个做的这事情，都有现成的。就算自己写，底层协议的都有现成的。
<iGnome> 都是模块
<dd_dd> mayli_: http://code.bulix.org/dheon7-81422
<dd_dd> iGnome: http://code.bulix.org/dheon7-81422
<iGnome> char input[55]="\0";。。。居然是main的第一句。。。。奇才。
<iGnome> =2边加空格吧。要不看着累
<dd_dd> iGnome: 3秒没输入完，就不让输入了，纠结在这
<iGnome> 这些，让xwinx去看吧。他熟悉些。
<mayli_> dd_dd: 你这是linux+x还是term？
<dd_dd> mayli_: gnome-shell
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu 12.04 中使用 kimpanel 输入法界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372898 在以前的版本中，使用 kimpanel 时总是存在问题，造成提示窗口位置错误。在新的 KDE 4.8.2 中，这个问题已经被解决，使用起来很方便，界面漂亮。 安装完系统后，kimpanel 已经被自动安装好了，只需要选择自己想使用的输入法就可以了。i …
<mayli_> dd_dd: 吃饭去，下午再说
<dd_dd> mayli_: 嗯
<yangjia> 用secureCRT连接终端的时候，backspace有时候不能用。显示出来很多^H，这个要怎么设置？
<debianer> 这回用代理服务器，终于gtalk也不掉线了
<dd_dd> iGnome: http://code.bulix.org/3tujw7-81423
<dd_dd> iGnome: 我改了一下条件，还是不行
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 有 freescale的DMA的代码例子么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • rsync的时候如何使用publickey？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372902 我每次这样登录服务器： ssh ubuntu@123.121.3.1 -i ~/.ssh/pyw_key.pem 如果直接登录会提示： pyw@py-ubuntu:~/work/kan$ ssh ubuntu@123.121.3.1 Permission denied (publickey). 使用rsync会出现类似的提示： pyw@py-ubuntu:~/work/kan$ rsync -r -s --include=*.py ./ ubuntu@123.121.3.1 :~/kan Pe …
<huntxu> adam8157: +2%
<huntxu> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 1.48%
<huntxu> adam8157: 看msg
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼玛!
<XwinX> hi all
<^k^> XwinX, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<dd_dd> XwinX: help
<dd_dd> XwinX: http://code.bulix.org/dheon7-81422
<dd_dd> XwinX: 我的想法就是在时间设置内，没输入就返回，若有输入，就取消时间限制，让它变成阻塞时间无限，
<dd_dd> XwinX: 3秒没输入完，就不让输入了，纠结在这
<imadper> dd_dd: 先getchar, 捕获第一个字符
<sysf1> 好
<sysf1> 1
<sysf1> 1
<dd_dd> imadper: getchar捕获第一个字符，然后再用if判断？
<imadper> dd_dd: if判断什么?
<shixuedela> 晕死
<imadper> dd_dd: 你发现捕获字符了, 肯定是用户的输入呀
<dd_dd> imadper: 不是很理解你的意思
<shixuedela> 我还以为是系统提示用IF判断`原来是你们在说话
<imadper> dd_dd: 你不是想让用户一旦开始输入, 就停止超时策略吗?
<dd_dd> imadper: 对
<imadper> dd_dd: 但是如果一次性读取一行, 就会变成在用户出入一半的时候就超时了
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> dd_dd: 因为在用户输入回车或者EOF前, 输入的信息在缓冲中
<sysf1> 2
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> dd_dd: 所以你可以改成读取一个字符,后面紧跟一个行读取, 一旦用户输入第一个,就直接可以捕获到
<sysf1> 3
<imadper> dd_dd: 你捕获到第一个之后就可以算是select成功了
<imadper> dd_dd: 这样就不会超时了
<sysf1> 1
<dd_dd> imadper: if (ret>0) {getchar();read();} ?
<imadper> dd_dd: 得看你的select怎么写的了
<imadper> dd_dd: 方便的话, paste了
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，openshift都被你玩开源了...
<dd_dd> imadper: http://code.bulix.org/dheon7-81422
<sysf1> 123
<imadper> dd_dd: 稍等, 我去看看
<dd_dd> imadper: 我后面修改了下，跟你的想法有点不同，我改过后的还是不能使 ，http://code.bulix.org/3tujw7-81423
<sysf1> 1
<sysf1> 1
<shixuedela> 看你们说了一大堆，可是就是没听懂
<mayli_> dd_dd: term下搞这个不甚好，如果你用gui一些功能就方便多了。。。。
<dd_dd> mayli_: 哦，不会gui。。。
<mayli_> dd_dd: ncurses?
<dd_dd> mayli_: http://code.bulix.org/3tujw7-81423
<dd_dd> mayli_: 这是我改后的还是不行
<dd_dd> mayli_: 没装ncurses
<imadper> dd_dd: 能不能设置成不缓冲的io?
<dd_dd> imadper: 怎么设？
<sysf1> Xchat 文字输入颜色如何修改？
<imadper> dd_dd: 设置倒是可以, 但是我不知道有用没...
<imadper> dd_dd: setbuf
 * [-x-] 有没有用 emathy 连接#ubuntu-cn的呢？
<imadper> dd_dd: setvbuf, 两个都可以的
<imadper> [-x-]: 那个好像叫empathy, 我没用过
<dd_dd> imadper: 你能贴上来吗
<[-x-]> imadper: 哦~。谢谢.
<imadper> dd_dd: 恩, 你稍等
<sysf1> 大侠们知道吗
 * [-x-] 似乎，empathy3.4.1 连接freenode验证通不过。
<shixuedela> 额 表示不会颜色 你可以去百度 或者google
<hoxily> sysf1: 我写了一个xchat的添加颜色的插件, http://pastebin.com/e55AB7c3 . 不知道是不是你需要的.
<imadper> dd_dd: http://code.bulix.org/govj8x-81424
<twang> xchat要添加颜色？
<imadper> dd_dd: 不知道好不好用...
<imadper> dd_dd: 我现在突然觉得应该没用...
<dd_dd> imadper: 你贴的是我的。。。
<twang> xxci hello
<hoxily> sysf1: 编译方法,见官网docs: http://xchat.org/docs/plugin20.html#intro
<^k^> hoxily,啥网址y XChat 2.0 Plugin Interface
<dd_dd> imadper: http://code.bulix.org/3tujw7-81423
<imadper> dd_dd: 我给你的那个, 第14行
<sysf1> hoxily, 谢谢
<imadper> dd_dd: 难道不是加上了setbuf这句吗?
<hoxily> sysf1: 颜色的原理应该就是mirc color code.
<imadper> dd_dd: 只不过我觉得这个缓冲区, 好像不是你的程序的, 很可能是终端的..
<dd_dd> imadper: 你试下，看能用吗，我这里开窗口太多了
<imadper> dd_dd: 我没完整代码, 怎么试?
<dd_dd> imadper: 我发的就是完整的呀
<imadper> dd_dd: 你就在你的代码上加上那一句就行了..
<dd_dd> imadper: 那个就是完整的
<imadper> dd_dd: 我这里只能看到前面的十几行
<hoxily> sysf1: 就是发送文本里面嵌入了ascii控制字符: "\003%02d"
<imadper> dd_dd: 哦, 明白了
<imadper> dd_dd: 我去试试看
<dd_dd> imadper: 我的完整代码只有17行。。。
<imadper> dd_dd: 你的大括号都不换行的..
<dd_dd> 看来索引的确是个问题。。
<dd_dd> 缩进
<hoxily> sysf1: 但是freenode的频道默认没有开启颜色(也就是freenode自动过滤掉颜色), 所以你在这里是试不出来的.
<dd_dd> imadper: 短的一般不换行
<imadper> dd_dd: 好风格
<dd_dd> imadper: 很长时才会考虑缩进问题
<imadper> dd_dd: 不行诶..
<hoxily> sysf1: 你可以去 irc.ourirc.com/6668 那里测试.
<twang> hokers test
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯，我感觉也不行
<hoxily> sysf1: 那个服务器支持颜色.
<imadper> dd
<sysf1> hoxily, 我说我试了好多次，无效，非常感谢
<imadper> dd_dd: 是被终端给缓冲了
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> dd_dd: 最好去问 hamo 哥了, 我太水了...
<sysf1> hoxily, 我现在的颜色在你的机器上是不是灰色的
<shixuedela> 现在迷茫当中`好纠结 想学C语言 但是英语相当烂 还有数学大概初二水平
<hoxily> sysf1: 哦. 不是
<shixuedela> 球解啊
<imadper> sysf1: 不是
<hoxily> freenode的频道默认没有开启颜色(也就是freenode自动过滤掉颜色),
<imadper> shixuedela: 数学要求不会太高, 简单的图论/集合论就够了
<imadper> shixuedela: 英语再烂也烂不过我
<shixuedela> imadper 额 图论 集合论 是什么东西 不懂啊
<zhou> 上
<zhou> CSDN
<imadper> shixuedela: 都是一个小时就搞定的东西
<imadper> shixuedela: 不需要基础, 理解一下就好
<shixuedela> 我晕 那么简单？ 是不是相对你而言
<imadper> shixuedela: 交, 并, 或之类的东西
<imadper> shixuedela: 你只是想学c语言, 就是很简单的
<imadper> shixuedela: 但是没说写出好程序这么简单..
<shixuedela> 只是我对电脑还是有一些了解的 数学自己也是很喜欢 只是中间某些原因没有念书
<sysf1> imadper, 我的英语也非常烂，那是相当烂
<imadper> shixuedela: 无所谓, 想学好, 绝对能学好, 别想太多, 直接找本书开始看, 行动起来就好
<shixuedela> 我初一考试第一次考试得了59分
<imadper> sysf1: 别跟我比英语烂, 你会一败涂地的
<dd_dd> imadper: XwinX 大侠在
<XwinX> dd_dd: 你找我？
<ibodi> mint 仍然 No.1
<hoxily> sysf1: 我记得有一次#ubuntu-cn频道管理员开启了颜色, 那是相当的伤眼睛.
 * imadper 旁听
<shixuedela> 行 我先网上看看资料 双休去图书馆买几本书看看
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<iGnome> 睡觉
<dd_dd> XwinX: http://code.bulix.org/dheon7-81422
<XwinX> dd_dd: 这是啥？
<hoxily> sysf1: 他们使用彩虹字脚本, 满屏幕都是彩虹. 非常蛋疼.
<shixuedela> 局域网防御ARP软件 #ubuntu 有什么软件可以做到？
<dd_dd> XwinX: 我的想法就是在时间设置内，没输入就返回，若有输入，就取消时间限制，让它变成阻塞时间无限， [12:07] <dd_dd> XwinX: 3秒没输入完，就不让输入了，纠结在这
<sysf1> hoxily, 明白了，我反过来调试一下，哦，我调颜色真的是我这里颜色是浅灰色的
<dd_dd> imadper: 你给大侠解释下，我表达能力比较弱
<imadper> XwinX: 是这样的, 他想设置用户输入超时时间, 但是用户一旦开始输入, 这个超时策略想取消掉. 不能用户输入一半了, 还是提示超时.
<imadper> dd_dd: 别用select了
<sysf1> hoxily, 不过还是要学习一下，脚本调试方面的，这个我很白
<dd_dd> imadper: 那用啥，非阻塞，
<dd_dd> imadper: ioctl fcntl ?
<gfrog> hamo: 嘛？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用Ubuntu Tweak 0.70 的清道夫之后，Unity Gnome3界面丢失！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372906 用Ubuntu Tweak 0.70 的清道夫将所有内容清除之后，Unity Gnome3界面丢失！！ 只有一个桌面（壁纸），可以点击右键新建文件夹，但UNITY GNOME3的菜单栏全无？！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dip_kyf — 2012-05-02 12:43
<hoxily> sysf1: 反过来调试是什么?
<imadper> dd_dd: 或者你select设置超时时间为0
<dd_dd> imadper: 那还怎么输入。。。
<adam8157> 說这个么
<imadper> dd_dd: 也不行
<shixuedela> 我问一下 编程语言你们感觉那个是最难的？
<imadper> XwinX: 能把终端输入的缓冲给取消掉吗?
<XwinX> dd_dd: 你要把终端缓冲给去掉
<imadper> shixuedela: 正常语言中, c++比较难吧
<sysf1> hoxily, 就是想通过实践学习UBUNTU linux ,啊，那个是我的低级操作，调调本地颜色，也就是让它反色
<dd_dd> XwinX: 不会。。。
<ibodi> BSD licence PK GNU licence 你选择哪个 ？
<shixuedela> imadper C的升级版？
<imadper> shixuedela: 升级不升级不好说, 反正c++的细节多到让我无语.
<dd_dd> haskell感觉看不懂
<hoxily> sysf1: 你试试用 /msg hoxily mesage-detail 发消息给我看看, 也许会有颜色吧.
<imadper> dd_dd: 去找马甲哥, 他haskell大神
<shixuedela> imadper 看来我要学得非常多啊
<dd_dd> imadper: haskell的hello world都但不懂，看来我不适合haskell
<imadper> shixuedela: 你的目的是什么?
<dd_dd> XwinX: 怎么把缓冲区去掉？
<imadper> dd_dd: 我能看懂~~ 哈哈, 优越感
<sysf1> hoxily, /msg hoxily mesage-detail
<dd_dd> XwinX: 大侠
<XwinX> dd_dd: 我也想不起来了，你google 一下吧
<shixuedela> imadper  现在处于迷茫阶段就是准备以后朝计算机那面发展
<shixuedela> imadper  所以准备学编程
<dd_dd> XwinX: 关键词都不知道是啥。。。
<imadper> shixuedela: 计算机很多方面, 你确定是想编程?
<freeayu> 我想设计一个简单的wiki　系统，数据库设计方面有参考的案例嘛
<freeayu> 主要是事务回滚这部分
<shixuedela> imadper  计算机好多方面我也知道 但是我还是感觉变成那一面我自己感觉编程那块是和计算机交流
<shixuedela> imadper 当然我心里就把计算机当老婆看得 所以 还是要学会和她沟通 让她替我做事
<dd_dd> imadper: 关键词是啥 ？取消终端缓冲
<imadper> dd_dd: terminal buffer ?
<imadper> shixuedela: 那就从脚本开始学吧
<imadper> dd_dd: 我也在找
<iGnome> freeayu: 源里面，各种wiki，看源码
<dd_dd> imadper: 刚才那个问题，不通过缓冲区，直
<shixuedela> imadper 脚本？ 基于什么下？
<freeayu> iGome　哪里可以看到
<iGnome> dd_dd: 直接sock操作。哪里来的缓冲区。
<iGnome> freeayu: 学会搜索源的软件嘛。
<ganggang> 大家有用fcitx的吗？gnome3的桌面搜索框用fcitx的话，没有侯选词的长条呀？
<iGnome> 无数的
<imadper> shixuedela: 随便, shell/perl/ruby/python随你选
<imadper> dd_dd: 我知道我在哪里看过了, 等我帮你查
<dd_dd> iGnome: 我那个问题你能帮忙解决下吗？
<shixuedela> imadper 你和我对聊的那个命令是那个？ 格式是？
<imadper> dd_dd: 神不屑于写c的...
<cfy> iGnome: 有DMA的代码么？
<imadper> shixuedela: /msg XXX XXXXX
<cfy> iGnome: 有freescale的代码么？
<iGnome> 不明白你的问题。找 XwinX
<iGnome> dma还要啥代码哦。
<iGnome> 设置寄存器，一句就完成了
<iGnome> freescale肯定有代码。可以按照模块名搜索到。
<iGnome> 搜索dma
<iGnome> 我只搜索过rtc lin 等
<^k^> iGnome:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ibodi> ubuntu 是哪个 licence : GNU 还是 BSD ?
<imadper> dd_dd: 查termios
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。
<shixuedela> imadper  我刚用了你说的那个格式 你看的到信息吗？
<dd_dd> iGnome: 小^k^把你给。。。
<imadper> shixuedela: 看到了, 我还给你回了
<iGnome> 这死bot
<shixuedela> imadper  为什么我什么都没看到呢？
<iGnome> 掐死bot不。
<imadper> shixuedela: 你用的什么客户端登录的?
<XwinX> iGnome: 支持你
<imadper> shixuedela: 通常会新开另外一个窗口
<shixuedela> imadper  我用的是终端
<imadper> shixuedela: 总得有个软件吧
<ibodi> +o ibodi
<shixuedela> imadper  没有用软件 直接终端和你们在聊天呢
<imadper> iGnome: 跟bot较劲有什么意思, 神
<imadper> shixuedela: ...........你终端下用的什么命令链接的这个房间?
<iGnome> 跟残废的bug较劲。
<shixuedela> irssi
<imadper> shixuedela: 那个不就是个软件吗???
<imadper> shixuedela: 又不是硬编码到shell里面的命令...
<XwinX> 啊，我有帽子了啊
<XwinX> 爽
<iGnome> 额。我以为你不喜欢当官的
<shixuedela> imadper  这个软件是基于终端的？ 那么你们用什么软件吗？
<XwinX> iGnome: 我很喜欢的
<XwinX> iGnome: 官迷
<iGnome> @@
<imadper> shixuedela: 我用的erc, 别人不知道
<shixuedela> 噢 好多我都不知道 我也是刚装上ubuntu 不久 才开始玩
 * shixuedela zzzz
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS 默认的ssh没打开么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372913 我在局域网之外用putty连接ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS 系统连接不上，路由器里面已经打开了22端口，用putty连接，直接拒绝，请问这个是什么情况，是ssh没开，还是系统的22端口没开？ 我就安装好，没做过任何设置。补充说明一下，局 …
<dd_dd> XwinX: 报错，未声明
<shixuedela> 刚装上ubuntu 最开始不习惯的是没有右键刷新 好多次都是下意识点鼠标右键刷新
<imadper> shixuedela: 改成 f5
<imadper> dd_dd: 什么报错?
<XwinX> dd_dd: 加上头文件啊
<XwinX> shixuedela: 你可以按f5 刷新
<jyfl987> XwinX: 一阔脸就变
<PORNMAN> XwinX: f5一起按么？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥？
<XwinX> PORNMAN: 对
<imadper> PORNMAN: 对
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你把蛤蟆踢了看看
<shixuedela> 噢  我还以为ubuntu 呵呵 我还以为ubuntu已经不需要刷新
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不踢
<PORNMAN> XwinX: 横条的5还是右面的5？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我是清官，怎么能乱执法呢
<dd_dd> XwinX: 头文件是啥
<shixuedela> 就是F5 功能键 不是F+5
<XwinX> PORNMAN: 都可以
<jyfl987> XwinX: 不执法怎么可能当清官
<jyfl987> XwinX: 灭门县令你懂伐？
<dd_dd> XwinX: 我加的是sys/ioctl.h
<imadper> shixuedela: 一起按是 mayli在开玩笑的 ...
<PORNMAN> XwinX: 没有效果，屏幕上只是出现了一堆ffffffff55555555
<imadper> dd
<shixuedela> imadper  你说的PORNMAN 是mayli?
<imadper> dd_dd: 你要用哪个函数?
<imadper> shixuedela: 恩
<shixuedela> 噢 这里面还是坏淫多啊
<dd_dd> imadper: ioctl
<imadper> dd_dd: <stropts.h>
<XwinX> PRONMAN: 换一个键盘
<XwinX> PRONMAN: 你的键盘坏了，扔了吧
<PRONMAN> XwinX: 我用的是手机，貌似没法换键盘。。。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 当然执法，只是不能乱执法
<XwinX> jyfl987: 要以法律为准绳，事实为依据
<XwinX> PRONMAN: 换手机
<PRONMAN> XwinX: 我都不知道为什么要嗯F5，现在搞得要换手机。。
<shixuedela> 恩 住公司就是麻烦 居然还检查宿舍
<XwinX> PRONMAN: 你的手机太烂啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那就没有清官了 你看美国哪里有什么清官的概念 认真执行本来就是你职责
<jyfl987> 你要做清官就要大搞
<shixuedela> 地板都能当镜子了 居然还说说摆放乱
 * PRONMAN 诶
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我就是认真执行的嘛
<shixuedela> PRONMAN 你用的是什么系统 装什么软件
<imadper> dd_dd: 搞定没? 我这里有解决办法了
<dd_dd> imadper: 没
<PRONMAN> shixuedela: android-cb-debian-irssi
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • jdownloader的chrome插件能自动打开jdownloader吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372915 一直嫌chromium下载东西的速度比较慢，搜索到jdownloader工具，安装后在jdownloader没有运行的情况下不能从chromium插件运行jdownloader啊！！！ 还是很不方便。。。 另外jdownloader的链接抓取器检测完后怎么设置自动开始下载 …
<imadper> dd
<imadper> dd_dd: 用termios, 关闭标准模式, 然后配合min和time设置来实现
<dd_dd> imadper: è´´
<imadper> dd_dd: 我擦, 我没写
<dd_dd> imadper: 我啥也不会。。。
<sjd> 请问firefox java应用简体中文乱码如何解决
<imadper> dd_dd: ... http://www.cs.utah.edu/dept/old/texinfo/glibc-manual-0.02/library_16.html
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y The GNU C Library - Low-Level Terminal Interface
<imadper> dd
<imadper> dd_dd: 等我现在给你写一个出来
<dd_dd> imadper: 谢谢
<adam8157> huntxu: 你今天卖不
<huntxu> adam8157: 不賣
<huntxu> adam8157: 全tmd紅了
<adam8157> huntxu: 1.89
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼玛!
<adam8157> huntxu: 你咋都涨这么厉害
<huntxu> adam8157: 2.5 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼玛!
<huntxu> adam8157: 眼光問題
<nicol> https://appengine.google.com/
<^k^> nicol ⇪ t: Welcome to Google App Engine
<adam8157> huntxu: 打到
<nicol> 大家能不能试试看阿
<adam8157> nicol: 小心我踢你
<nicol> 这个貌似被墙了？
<adam8157> nicol: 部分被墙
<roylez> adam8157: 你这都踢？
<nicol> adam8157: ??
<roylez> adam8157: 坏蛋，大大的坏
<adam8157> roylez: 我们实习生...
<roylez> adam8157: 那我来踢一下
<adam8157> nicol: 你不觉得我的nick很验熟么
<adam8157> roylez: 那不行
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 已经飞了
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓，乃太壞了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.0 usb無法驅動 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372917 我上我的隨身碟，可是都沒有反應，也沒有跑出來， 請問要怎麼新增裝置或是其他的方法呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 bonnccer905 — 2012-05-02 13:30
<huntxu> roylez: 居然出流星拳
<roylez> huntxu: 还是胡子明白我
<roylez> adam8157: 小朋友找不到路了？
<adam8157> roylez: 有点弱
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，恶淫
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天有什麽利好麽？沒有感覺到啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 好大的马嘴
<adam8157> huntxu: 证监会降交易费啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，這也能算利好？
<adam8157> huntxu: 信号
<roylez> adam8157: 这是鼓励傻子来接盘的信号
<happyaron> 这么多op
<huntxu> adam8157: 信毛，銀行降低櫃台收費難道是要通脹了麽
<happyaron> 我忙。。。没空挂着。。。
<roylez> happyaron: 写作业？
<huntxu> happyaron: 跪CPU？
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<adam8157> ..
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 拜见胡须
<adam8157> huntxu: 忙还上线!
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> 拜见淡淡
<happyaron> 拜见主席
<imadper> dd_dd: http://code.bulix.org/92s8g7-81425
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
<ibodi> sudo pecl install mongo ## pecl command not found 应该怎么弄？
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> ibodi: pecl.....你确定没有打错？
<roylez> adam8157: 坑爹的ems，还没到
<cfy> roylez: ems必然坑爹啊
<adam8157> roylez: 海外购?
<roylez> adam8157: 护照...
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<ibodi> cfy: PECL 小写 ？
<cfy> ibodi: don't know
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒!!!
<roylez> adam8157: 那小朋友还没回来.... 真内疚
<imadper> dd_dd: 刚试过, 可以, 你吧echo那句取消吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 2.7%了
<adam8157> roylez: 不让他上来
<huntxu> adam8157: 18大之前，都不賣
<ibodi> cfy: sudo apt-get install php5-dev php5-cli php-pear 这个工作了。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥时候开?
<huntxu> adam8157: 開完會就馬上出手
<piggybox> ibodi: 装过php-pear了？
<roylez> adam8157: 豪蛋，寄点吃的过来吧
<MeaCulpa_>  ..
<MeaCulpa_> 同求
<cfy> roylez: 脆脆鲨/
<cfy> roylez: 脆脆鲨?
<roylez> cfy: 你问蛋蛋
<imadper> dd_dd: 倒数第三行的getchar也可以取消吧
<cfy> roylez: ...
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: diet coke 无限量供应哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 拿兩瓶下樓
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以
<roylez> adam8157: .........
<huntxu> adam8157: 在中科院後面等你 = =
<roylez> adam8157: 喝不烂你的牙
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<roylez> huntxu: 会基友么？
<roylez> huntxu: 会基蛋？
<cfy> 鸡蛋。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ....
<huntxu> hamo: 記得以前，百度地圖的域名是ditu.baidu.com
<huntxu> hamo: 現在是map.baidu.com了
<dd_dd> imadper: 貌似不行
<huntxu> adam8157: 你現在還是走路上班？
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊
<imadper> dd_dd: 我试了,可以的
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪個小區啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 科源
<adam8157> huntxu: 你要搬家了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒，要搬也不搬附近
<huntxu> adam8157: 下半年要去西二旗了啊
<dd_dd> imadper: 我把getchar取消了，一输入就自动退出、
<adam8157> huntxu: 你去百度了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 可以每天去鄙視hamo
<imadper> dd_dd: 要是留着呢?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你才去百度呢，你全家都去百度
<cfy> huntxu: hamo哭了
<huntxu> cfy: hamo 其實是臥底
<dd_dd> imadper: 应该是一输入就阻塞猜对，
 * hamo 淡淡这名字不错...
<huntxu> cfy: 他的路線，就值得懷疑的，從rh去百度，明顯臥底的行徑
<imadper> dd_dd: 阻塞? 你不输入他也阻塞了呀
<imadper> huntxu: 其实他在 rh的时候才是真正的卧底...
<dd_dd> imadper: 不输入，它超时后自动退出，
<imadper> dd_dd: 那不也是阻塞了吗?
<hamo> huntxu: 百度都是那种拼音和英文都可以的域名
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎样实现输出保留两位小数？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372919 Code: #! /bin/bash in_orig=$(cat /proc/net/dev | grep eth0 | sed 's=^.*:==' | awk '{ print $1 }' ) out_orig=$(cat /proc/net/dev | grep eth0 | sed 's=^.*:==' | awk '{ print $9 }') while true do    sleep 1    in=$(cat /proc/net/dev | grep eth0 | sed 's=^.*:==' | awk '{ print $1 }' )    out=$(cat /proc/net/dev |  …
<adam8157> huntxu: 屎粑大啥时候开?
<huntxu> imadper: 唔，身份暴露了被趕回去找度孃
<huntxu> adam8157: 誰關心啊 = =
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然又忽悠一个实习生来这里吹水...
<imadper> dd_dd: 你的程序跳入select, 不能返回, 不就是被阻塞了?
<roylez> adam8157: 印度F4的东北之冬听过没？
<adam8157> huntxu: 涉及卖股票啊
 * hamo 为什么会说又呢？
<dd_dd> imadper: 哦，
<imadper> huntxu: 度娘还是很漂亮的
<adam8157> hamo: 没 他再工作时间上来我就踢他
<huntxu> adam8157: 我只記得以前有個同學的簽名是“我愛17大”
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是6000點那會...
<adam8157> ...
 * hamo 哥3500点入市，5500点撤的传奇事迹会到处乱说么？
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 矮油，难道去面基？
<imadper> hamo: 乱说会被t...
<huntxu> gfrog: 基蛙你要多帶兩瓶下來？
 * hamo 面基？
<huntxu> imadper: hamo 習慣了的，他一天不被踢三次，渾身不舒服
<imadper> huntxu: ... 好在他没帽子 ..
 * hamo ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 不去打扰你俩二人世界啦，lol
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔叔去哪啦？
 * gfrog  认真干活去喽
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦
<ibodi> cfy: 要先装那个 pear
<huntxu> adam8157: kdump的initrd失敗有影響不？
<huntxu> adam8157: 生成失敗
<adam8157> huntxu: 有 吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 这样不能dump吧, 你可以手动试试
<roylez> adam8157 hamo huntxu http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68099ebbjw1dshjigcglwj.jpg
<huntxu> roylez: 粵語嘛
<roylez> huntxu: 你喜欢 Gao Gay 不？
<huntxu> roylez: 我周日剛買了一包
<huntxu> roylez: 泡茶喝
<roylez> huntxu: 糕手
<roylez> huntxu: gao ji玩家，居然喜欢 gao gay
<roylez> hamo: 我是不是很帅？
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<MeaCulpa_> ^k^: 又一个脏兮兮的grep+sed+awk
<roylez> hamo: 居然无视我
<hamo> roylez: 看奥巴马呢...
<hamo> roylez: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/76055561-2036021381.html cc adam8157
<^k^> hamo,啥网址y 奥巴马在2012白宫记者协会玩意上的犀利吐槽段子_名校公开课_新浪播客
<adam8157> hamo: 那个吐槽会? 巨搞笑
<roylez> ...
<ywmy210> :-)
<dd_dd> 。
<dd_dd> 哦哦哦
<huntxu> adam8157: kdump怎麽重生成initrd
<huntxu> adam8157: 我改了mkdumprd
<adam8157> huntxu: rh的系统, 我就不知道了...
<huntxu> adam8157: damn, touch /etc/kdump.conf
<hamo> adam8157: ...这是吐槽么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 鄙team在公司裏面太格格不入了
<dd_dd> adam8157: int n=3;write(1,&n,4);是错的？
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你知道啥的，debian的？
<adam8157> happyaron: update-initramfs -u -k all
<gfrog_working> huntxu: kdump竟然还要重新生成initrd？ 太高端了。。。
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我们都是直接service kdump start。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 我換了模塊
<dd_dd> n里面存的是16进制？
<adam8157> dd_dd: 当然是错的...
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 好gao ji
<adam8157> dd_dd: ssize_t write(int fd, const void *buf, size_t count);
<dd_dd> adam8157: 进制？
<adam8157> huntxu: touch /etc/kdump.conf; service kdump restart
<adam8157> dd_dd: 什么进制? 和进制没啥关系.
<adam8157> dd_dd: 进制是你看到的, 和机器没关系
 * gfrog_working 哎呀哎呀，去查查我是不是还是kdump的secondary feature owner
<dd_dd> adam8157: 但是的确有输出。。。
<dd_dd> adam8157: 还没报错。。。
<adam8157> dd_dd: 当然, 有数据就行, 它又不管你取对了没
<dd_dd> write(1,int*(&n),4);
<hamo> adam8157: 奥巴马的表情太贱了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，你反應太慢了
<dd_dd> adam8157: 如果我想让write输出%d类型的数据，怎么写？
<adam8157> hamo: 这段show比专业的都搞啊
<dd_dd> printf跟write应该有关吧，我猜，
<adam8157> dd_dd: printf调用write
<hamo> dd_dd: printf在解析完格式后会调用write
<dd_dd> hamo: adam8157 ，我想让write直接输出，系统调用
<adam8157> dd_dd: itoa
<imadper> dd_dd: 你的输入搞定没?
<hamo> dd_dd: 可以啊...那你就得自己完成printf解析格式那一段功能
<dd_dd> imadper: 没。。。
 * hamo 下机房当民工去了...
<imadper> dd_dd: .. 你把min还有time都设置成>0的值
<imadper> dd_dd: time是延迟计时器
<imadper> dd_dd: 这个 http://code.bulix.org/hwkgsu-81426
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> dd_dd: 输入第一个字符之后, 每次输入之后如果间隔超过1秒, read就读取完成
<imadper> dd_dd: 如果每次都是不超过1秒输入, 就不停的读入, 直到字符数到达10个
<imadper> dd_dd: 或者你也可以吧time设置的很大很大, 然后用回车来返回read函数
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 曾经安装过wine,再安装wine显示软件包未满足依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372924 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) 但是将要安装 1.16.1.2ubuntu7 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) 但是将要安装 2.15-0ubuntu10 Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4) 但是将要安装 1.4-0ubuntu4 最近一次貌似系统自动更 …
<MaskRay_> cfy: roylez: zsh  输入一个前缀比如 semig，在 /usr/portage/distfiles/ 下找 semig*.tar.gz，如果有，则把version sort(general-numeric-sort)后版本最新的找出来，放入 ~/.cabal/packages/hackage.haskell.org/
 * dd_dd 太多的东西不会了。真纠结。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jsh_> you ren ma ?
<imadper> dd_dd: 有本书, 叫linux程序设计, 你要的东西就在第五章`终端`有讲
<hit> 呃……
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯，谢谢
<jsh_> zen mo shu ru han zi ?
<imadper> dd_dd: 不用
<cfy> MaskRay_: 不会。。。配置还是抄你的。。
<jsh_> zen mo anzhuang shu ru
<hit> 你的输入法呀
<jsh_> fa
<jsh_> zen mo an zhuang ?
<jsh_> apt-get install what?
<imadper> jsh_: ibus
<dd_dd> imadper: 我现在正纠结这么用write输出%d类型
<adam8157> dd_dd: itoa
<dd_dd> adam8157: 嗯
<hoxily> dd_dd: sprintf(buffer, "%d", 123);
<dd_dd> hoxily: 嗯，我想用系统调用
<adam8157> dd_dd: 先sprintf再write...
<hoxily> dd_dd: O__O"…
<dd_dd> hoxily: adam8157 ，如果不依靠函数，自己转换呢
<hoxily> dd_dd: 也很简单.
<dd_dd> hoxily: 我刚才看错了，sorry
<adam8157> dd_dd: 那就相当于自己实现sprintf的一部分了
<jyfl987> imadper: 发个pdf给我 我正想弄明白tty pty这些东西
<dd_dd> adam8157: 我想自己实现，可又不知道该怎么实现。。。
<dd_dd> 太多的东西不会了，真纠结。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: man terminfo
<imadper> jyfl987: 我去上网找一个, 我现在看的实体书
<imadper> dd_dd: 这太难了吧...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不行 要详细的 我想实现个 tty over xmpp
<jyfl987> imadper: 你有我邮箱伐？ 找到发我一份
<imadper> jyfl987: 关键是, 这本书也没写tty, pty什么的
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你不是坑我么？
<dd_dd> imadper: 或许是因为我是小白吧，所以不知道它有多难，才会有这样的想法，:)
<imadper> jyfl987: 就是讲了几个termios里面的操作
<imadper> jyfl987: 我又没让你一定要看~ :)
 * adam8157 不知道这个intel的robert love是不是写写那本书的robert love...
<jyfl987> 我的邮箱地址地址是 "$id@gmail.com" | sed 's/l/1/'
<jyfl987> imadper: 不管 这事就着落在你头上了
<zuriaake> ubuntu下翻墙很头痛
<huntxu> adam8157 gfrog_working : 用過kdump的net <user@server>參數麽
<imadper> adam8157: 不是同一个人吧
<imadper> adam8157: 写lkd那本书的love是google的工程师
<gfrog_working> huntxu: never
<adam8157> huntxu: 别人写的我来用
 * dd_dd 上课去了，谢谢大家的帮助，bye 
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<zuriaake> 请教一个问题
<huntxu> adam8157: server那直接填ip行不
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實我只有這個問題
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然可以!
<zuriaake> 推特上不了
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似沒連上 = =
<MaskRay_> cfy: 乱写了个ruby脚本。网络不好，连hackage都访问不了了
<imadper> zuriaake: 带着刀子, 去北邮, 灭了方教授
<cfy> MaskRay_: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 这是各发行版都有的命令么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 额，明白了
<adam8157> happyaron: 各个发行版生成initramfs的命令都不同
<zuriaake> 正用傲兔呢
<happyaron> The initramfs-tools are written by Maximilian Attems <maks@debian.org>
<zuriaake> 我也想杀了方
<happyaron> 不是说方叫兽已经不干了，交给启明星辰了吗
<xiaomo> 上推还不如上微博呢。推上的中国好友基本都不发推
<zuriaake> 麻痹google群组进不了
<imadper> happyaron: 方教授被杀了之后,其他人也不敢做下去了吧? 前车之鉴
<happyaron> imadper: 重金之下必有勇夫
<richardlxc> hi
<zuriaake> 改hosts也不行，Goa能上黄色网站，但是进不了tiwwter
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imadper> happyaron: 那就让 zuriaake 见一个杀一个
<happyaron> imadper: 额
<imadper> zuriaake: 买个ssh, ofan 卖, 很便宜的
<zuriaake> 有个cp空间能搭建ssh么？
<richardlxc> change hosts can login in twitter
<jyfl987> 我想搞点书看  roylez iGnome 你们给我推荐点书？？http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dsipd1h0uij.jpg
<zuriaake> ichange hosts
<richardlxc> ipv6
<richardlxc> or ipv4
<zuriaake> but cant login twitter
<richardlxc> ?
<happyaron> richardlxc: 求v4的hosts
<zuriaake> ipv6不怎么懂
<richardlxc> the latest hosts can be found
<happyaron> richardlxc: 求私聊发一份
<twang> richardlxc change hosts is can join twitter?
<richardlxc> keywords  ipv6 hosts inurl:docs.google.com
<imadper> is can? 可以这样用吗? twang ?
<happyaron> 算了，要v4的，v6的都是非官方的不能用。
<twang> richardlxc 可以上？
<imadper> richardlxc: 那是ipv6的, 大家要的是ipv4的
<richardlxc> use smart hosts
<richardlxc> plugins for chrome
<happyaron> 网上流传的v6 twitter hosts全是别人搭的代理
<imadper> zuriaake: 最简单的方法, 买个ssh, 一个月四块钱, 两个冰棍而已
<richardlxc> or use tunnel ,we can also use ipv6
<twang> imadper 这么便宜？
<richardlxc> free tunnel
<zuriaake> 怎么都转到翻墙这个话题来了
<imadper> twang: 我现在用的就是
<zuriaake> 我错了
<imadper> twang: 日本的一个ssh
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 mentohust开机启动设置成功！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372927 自己先祝贺下，嘿嘿……没怎么折腾，下面分享一下： 建议需要开机运行的用户使用 sudo mentohust -b3 -y5 -w 将MentoHUST设置为daemon运行并保存输出到/tmp/mentohust.log，开启消息通知。 之后在终端输入 sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/mentohust 然后在系 …
<imadper> twang: 看720p的youtube很流畅
<twang> imadper ＳＳＨ是好东西啊
<imadper> twang: 不支持bt
<imadper> twang: 好什么呀
<zuriaake> 我搭建的GoA上youtube没问题
<twang> imadper 有隧道么
<zuriaake> 就是tiwwter上不了
<imadper> twang: 什么隧道? vpn?
<zuriaake> https：//google.com也没问题
<twang> imadper ssh tunnel
<imadper> zuriaake: 因为你网址输错了
<imadper> twang: 没
<imadper> zuriaake: twitter
<twang> imadper 那悲剧
<zuriaake> https：//titter.com
<imadper> twang: 其实用tor也行, 就是慢
<imadper> zuriaake: 还是输错了...
<twang> imadper 不想用那东西
<zuriaake> ~~~
<richardlxc> shanghai jiao da ipv6 tunnel
<zuriaake> tiwwter.com
<richardlxc> twitter
<imadper> zuriaake: twitter
<twang> #ubuntu-cn 国内上google各种蛋痛
<richardlxc> search shanghai jiao da ipv6 tunnel
<richardlxc> we can use ipv6
<imadper> richardlxc: 我就在学校里, ipv
<imadper> 6
<imadper> 没压力
<richardlxc> yeah
<richardlxc> me too
<roylez> adam8157: it's raining men
<zuriaake> https://twitter.com/
<^k^> zuriaake,啥网址y Twitter
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<imadper> zuriaake: 正常访问, 没压力
<cfy> imadper: .........................
<cfy> imadper: 破学校，上个irc,还要换成8001的路过。。。
<zuriaake> 。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我也是8001才能上
<cfy> imadper: ... 那一样破
<imadper> cfy: 6667白天行, 晚上就不行了
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<roylez> adam8157: 坑爹的ems还没到
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣c
<roylez> cfy: 单词背了没
<adam8157> roylez: 这么着急?
<cfy> roylez: 背好了
<roylez> adam8157: 我只是怕丢了
<roylez> cfy: 鸽子，翻英语
<cfy> roylez: pigeon
<imadper> cfy: gnome, 翻译 红宝书上有
<roylez> cfy: 鹌鹑
<cfy> roylez: 不知道。。。
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<roylez> cfy: 滚回去重新背
<imadper> cfy: 格言, 地下财宝的守护精灵
<zuriaake> python中国频道有么？
<richardlxc> yes
<cfy> imadper: gnome:n. 土地神，土地神像，矮子，实力雄厚的国际银行家
<imadper> cfy: 一切以红宝书为准
<cfy> roylez: 你问的这个，我连中文都不认识。。。
<richardlxc> i am using mobile phone,port 6667
<roylez> cfy: ....
<cfy> roylez: quail
<imadper> cfy: 鹌鹑蛋吃过没?
<cfy> imadper: roylez: 字是不认识。。。查了以后，发现，其实是知道的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 聯通終於幫寡人修好網絡了，， 寡人在 小城鎮也能上網了
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，吃过
<zuriaake> Chromium 无法加载网页，因为 twitter.com 太长时间没有响应。网站可能已下线，或您的 Internet 连接可能有问题。
 * imadper 我好多年没吃过鹌鹑蛋了........... 
<richardlxc> use w3m?
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<richardlxc> m.twitter.com
<piggybox> gnome不知道？没玩过魔兽啊
<cfy> imadper: 好多年没专门吃过 鹌鹑蛋的+1
<cfy> imadper: 也许吃了，没看出来。。
<imadper> cfy: 我今晚去贝岗吃去... @ huntxu , 好多年没去贝岗了吧?
<huntxu> imadper: 去年11月 = =
<roylez> huntxu: 你俩基友么？
<imadper> huntxu: 额, 那你比我时间还短... 我更久没去了好像...
<cfy> imadper: shanghai?
<cfy> imadper: beijing?
<cfy> roylez: 鸡蛋
<imadper> cfy: 都不对
<imadper> cfy: 我在更为神奇的国度
<zuriaake> 麻痹，firefox能在GoA下进入推特了
<adam8157> huntxu: 这周围有什么不错的吃饭的地方么?
<huntxu> ad
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有 = =
<leaveboy> ssh
<leaveboy> is better
<huntxu> adam8157: mkdumprd裏面後面的一段代碼都是dump的時候執行的？
<huntxu> adam8157: emit是幹嘛用的 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 我不懂kdump...
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，那你當什麽kernel qa
<adam8157> huntxu: 术业有专攻啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧，我大概自己找到問題所在了= =
<roylez> adam8157: 你攻啥？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 攻基么？
<imadper> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334765
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y 天朝的中小学生碉堡了，这技术十年内必夺诺贝尔奖！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<linsux> 安卓下大家都用什么邮件客户端
<happyaron> gmail官方app
<linsux> 需要读QQ信箱，还有个126的
<linsux> 那个可以吗
<imadper> linsux: 都转发到gmail
<happyaron> 那你用android自带客户端吧。。。
<happyaron> 126的可以用网易的客户端
<happyaron> qq的人家腾讯让你用网页版
<linsux> 国内gmail好慢的，已经把gmail的转发到126了
<linsux> qq有加密pop/smtp的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu12.04 LTS 无法设定分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372929 大家好，我在用U盘安装ubuntu12.04 LTS的时候，很是顺畅，居然没有让我自己设定分区，不像11.10那样。 安装好了之后，我查看了一下没有swap分区，我试着装了两遍，但是都不知道如何设定分区～（硬盘上面我空了150G的空间，free）  …
<happyaron> qq那是官方解决方案
<happyaron> https
<roylez> 抠抠还有人信...
<imadper> roylez: 自从腾讯一面把我给刷了, 我就在也不信qq了
<happyaron> 你能信google，离信qq就不远了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 一路货色
<linsux> 我有好几个qq企业邮
<linsux> qq邮箱比网易的好很多
<linsux> 网易经常收不到邮件
<huntxu> adam8157: 手寫mkdumprd傷不起
<richardlxc> hi
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<hoxily> test
<happyaron> hoxily: ok.. .  ㍧
<huntxu> adam8157: 咩哈哈，往img裏扔了一坨bin
<hoxily> happyaron: cat /etc/motd
<happyaron> hoxily: not implemented.
<hoxily> happyaron: uname -a
<happyaron> hoxily: not implemented.
<iGnome> 皮皮来了
<iGnome> 啥状态
<iGnome> happyaron: 不说话了？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我又被卡内基了。。
<stock-cn`> 换了个路由器，有些网站就打不开了，好奇怪
<happyaron> iGnome: ?
<happyaron> stock-cn`: mtu
<happyaron> 1498-1500应该都行
<imadper> happyaron: 1500就不好说了吧
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=372814
<imadper> stock-cn`: ifconfig eth0 mtu 1499
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ ti: 尼吗12.04，狗日的，安个软件那么依赖，要把人整死呀！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<happyaron> imadper: 路由器mtu设置到1500问题不大吧。
<stock-cn`> happyaron: 什么意思
<stock-cn`> imadper: 什么意思
<imadper> happyaron: 不是1500正好是上限吗?
<stock-cn`> imadper: 是把路由器的mtu改成1499吗
<imadper> stock-cn`: 你现在eth0的mtu是多少?
<stock-cn`> imadper: 是1492
<stock-cn`> imadper: mtu是啥意思阿
<imadper> stock-cn`: 最大传输单元
<imadper> stock-cn`: 那你的路由的mtu多大?
<stock-cn`> 我这个路由器是很贵的，居然还当不的那个便宜的
<stock-cn`> imadper: 现在路由器里默认的是1492
<imadper> stock-cn`: 其实应该是可以的.....
<stock-cn`> imadper: 以前用那个便宜的我不记得多大了，反正烧掉了
<stock-cn`> imadper: 但是很多网站不能访问，换个就可以
<imadper> stock-cn`: eth0的如果不超过1500应该不会有问题吧
<imadper> stock-cn`: 不知道了, 你去问快乐阿荣吧
<stock-cn`> imadper: 用无线的
<stock-cn`> imadper: 网卡要设成多大？
<imadper> 不知道...
<stock-cn`> imadper: 那我要改成1499试试吗
<imadper> stock-cn`: 一样的, 不超过1500好像都一样
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教：A55-APU平台主板自带VGA无输出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372936 各位遇到个这情况么、A55七彩虹主板，加a-3400 apu，安装ubuntu12.04时，主板上vga没有输出，dvi接别的显示器是有输出的，因我攒的一体机， 没有多的显法器来接输出，现在没办法安装了，请问各位有啥好办法？是ubuntu对apu …
<stock-cn`> happyaron: 我网卡的mtu是自动，这个路由器最大的mtu只能是1492
<stock-cn`> happyaron: 是否需要修改
<stock-cn`> imadper: 我新浪博客如果登陆状态就访问不了
<stock-cn`> imadper: 如果没有登陆就能访问
<imadper> stock-cn`: ... 不了解...
<stock-cn`> imadper: 奇怪的是，我用智能手机通过路由器访问，又可以
<imadper> stock-cn`: 把路由的改成1499试试看
<stock-cn`> imadper: 改不了，提示最大是1492
<imadper> 那我不知道了~
<imadper> stock-cn`: ifconfig eth0 mtu 1450
<stock-cn`> 好
<roylez> adam8157: 老外吃鸭子么？
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/a/txhJu
<stock-cn`> imadper: 有效！！！
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<stock-cn`> imadper: 可以访问了
<stock-cn`> imadper: 这是怎么回事
<stock-cn`> imadper: 下载速度都快了很多哦
<roylez> huntxu: http://th09.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/036/9/c/pandora_by_mrdexarts-d3nkscx.jpg
<imadper> stock-cn`: 封包太大了? 超过你的路由限制了? 我不自豪到
<imadper> stock-cn`: 我不知道
<piggybox> roylez: 当然吃
<stock-cn`> imadper: 哦
<stock-cn`> imadper: 谢谢
<stock-cn`> happyaron: 谢谢
<imadper> stock-cn`: bkq
<roylez> piggybox: 那还从下水道救什么鸭子啊
<stock-cn`> imadper: 开始速度好慢
<stock-cn`> 我就说，这路由器一定有问题
<stock-cn`> imadper: 这么说，路由器的mtu一定要大于网卡的，对吗
<happyaron> 不用
<imadper> stock-cn`: 问啊荣, 他高手来的
<piggybox> roylez: 野生动物要保护，养的不算。。。
<happyaron> 操作系统能够根据路径上设备的mtu情况自动为会话设置mtu
<happyaron> 一般出问题是你的路由器mtu协商出了问题
 * adam8157 刚在桌球
<stock-cn`> happyaron: 这么说还是路由器的问题哦
<happyaron> 很可能吧，也不能100%
<happyaron> 也不能100%确定
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见淡淡
<stock-cn`> 这个功能多的路由器一直不好用，换个路由就好了。现在那个便宜的烧掉了不得不用这个
<stock-cn`> 用起来好吃力，访问网站速度慢死了，下载速度还可以
<happyaron> 好也，新刷的rom终于能看公开课了
<stock-cn`> happyaron: 你有小米手机吗，或者N9
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<happyaron> stock-cn`: 没有
<happyaron> 至今在用三星i7500，还是csslayer赠送滴
<imadper> cfy: 什么?
<cfy> imadper: 在神奇的国度
<imadper> cfy: 你这回复速度...
<cfy> imadper: 睡觉去咯
<imadper> cfy: 单词背好了吗? 就去睡觉!
<cfy> happyaron: 对压片有研究么？
<cfy> imadper: 没。。。那你德语不错吧。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没有
<imadper> cfy: 我就会中文!
<happyaron> cfy: 只对工具有点了解，对参数了解很少
<imadper> cfy: 我又不想出国...
<cfy> imadper: 那怎么在德国的？
<cfy> happyaron: 2pass会不会好点？
<happyaron> cfy: 好不多少
<happyaron> cfy: 如果不是很重要很重要的东西，没必要
<imadper> cfy: 我在德国??
<cfy> imadper: 那你在哪里？
<imadper> cfy: 广州...
<cfy> happyaron: 额，那提高bitrate?
<twang> ..
<cfy> imadper: ... 那毛神奇的过度啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 看编码器
<imadper> cfy: 粤语国度...
<cfy> happyaron: mpeg4,我现在好像是600
<happyaron> cfy: 用 x264，视频500绝对够用了
<happyaron> 音频自己看着办，普通视频64就行
<cfy> happyaron: x264?
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，关键我x264..itunes不让传
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 那就不知道鸟
<cfy> happyaron: 好像要修改下文件某个地方啥的，我再搜搜。。。
<happyaron> 基本上只搞过x264和xvid
<happyaron> 可能将来有空看看webm，别的编码都没必要。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 给我看看你的脚本？
<cfy> happyaron: 或者参数？
<happyaron> cfy: 额，木有了，你要做到啥效果啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 直接看mencoder就行了
<happyaron> ffmpeg没有mencoder好控制
<cfy> happyaron: 我就要能在ipod touch上放，清楚点。就行
<happyaron> 没有touch，不知道
<cfy> happyaron: 没别的要求，现在转的，有点太模糊了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<savr> hi
<savr> how do I download http://115.com/file/e7nr3jpg
<piggybox> cfy: mp4为什么iTunes不让呢
<happyaron> 我只搞过显示器和电视上的
<^k^> savr, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<cfy> piggybox: 是x264这种编码啥的，如果用这种编码压出来了。itunes好像不让我传。不清楚。。。
<cfy> piggybox: 估计哪个地方没搞好。直接不让我传。。
<piggybox> cfy: iTunes能导入并播放么？
<hamo> roylez: .
<cfy> piggybox: itunes能播放
<piggybox> cfy: 也许iPod touch太旧了不支持哪个格式？它有什么出错提示么
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ipodtouch上早就有广谱解码的播放器了
<huntxu> adam8157: 搞定了，手寫了一堆東西在initrd運行
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 转换编码的时代基本过去了
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<adam8157> huntxu: +1.72%
<cfy> piggybox: 直接不让传。。。连尝试都不尝试。不让导入。。。
<cfy> piggybox: 不是不能播放。
<huntxu> adam8157: 打算弄成腳本帥帥地處理之
<cfy> piggybox: 提示好像没怎么说，就说不能copy啥的。。忘了
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 再者，我要硬解码。省电。。。
<piggybox> cfy: copy? 不是同步过去的么？
<cfy> piggybox: 就是不让复制嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ffmpeg -i "$1" -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -s 480x320 -vcodec libx264 -vpre libx264-hq -vpre libx264-ipod640 -b 768k -bt 512k -aspect 3:2 -threads 0 -f mp4 $1.mp4
<cfy> piggybox: 可能提示就是 'xxx.mp4' 无法被复制
<huntxu> adam8157: 2.34%
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 去吧，孩子
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哦。过会我试试，我找了好几个。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 恩，反正就是google一把，好多
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，我多尝试下 :D
<MeaCulpa_> 不过我好久没用这个了，现在都直接ipad软解了
<savr> how do I download http://115.com/file/e7nr3jpg
<^k^> savr,啥网址y N90-4.03-20120409-正式版固件.zip网盘下载|115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘|网盘搜索|网盘下载-爱分享，云生活
<adam8157> savr: the green button
<cfy> .....
<savr> adam8157, its only going at 2kbps
<savr> :(
<savr> adam8157, what app does the blue button use?
<adam8157> savr: 115's client
<adam8157> savr: 110kbps here
<savr> adam8157, 116mbps connection in Australia... useless for chinese downloads
<savr> they should make them torrents
<adam8157> savr: wait a sec
<savr> :D
<adam8157> savr: how about this http://rapidlibrary.com/files/n90-4-03-20120409-zip_ulc9v9cxbyi89on.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y N90 4 03 20120409 正式版固件 (212.3 Mb) Download
<savr> adam8157, worse... it drops the connection after the first few bits
<savr> adam8157, it links to the official download
<savr> 2kbps is better than nothing
<adam8157> savr: do you have a ftp for me uploading?
<savr> adam8157, I have a server in the US
<jzmer> CGC从大使馆回来了……
<adam8157> savr: pm to me, I will upload it
<savr> adam8157, its okay... I am going to try an unofficial firmware
<jzmer> 外交部居然指责要求美方帮忙抓人
<adam8157> savr: 100% here
<savr> oh thats great
<MeaCulpa_> CGC不是去看病了么
<jzmer> 看病，去看病就回不来了
<jzmer> 是这样说的 “美国驻华使馆以非正常的方式将中国公民陈光诚带入使馆，中方对此强烈不满。美方做法是对中国内政的干涉，中方决不接受。美驻华使馆有义务遵守有关国际法和中国的法律，不应从事与其职能不相符的活动”
<jzmer> 我看有点趁机要挟的意思
<jzmer> 不过显得很虚
<jzmer> 算是故作声势吧
<jzmer> "Chen Guangcheng has arrived at a medical facility in Beijing where he will receive medical treatment and be reunited with his family"
<jzmer> 说话人居然要求匿名
<jzmer> 估计是被送到安康精神病院去了
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 看病=重新关押
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 3.2内核 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372942 感觉从3.2内核开始，开机速度有所提高哈， 还有就是我风扇也比以前安静了～ 是不是我错觉啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guanghui306 — 2012-05-02 16:37
<imadper> 3.2? 他穿越回去了吧...
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 如果有两个程序需要先后进行调试，我准备将它们的符号表一块儿加载进内存，那么当一个程序调试完成以后，如何让gdb读取另一个程序的已被加载的符号表呢？
<adam8157> attach?
<MeaCulpa_> jzmer: 据说是米国大使陪同的
<MeaCulpa_> 估计今年爆炸狂和平奖又有黑马了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没心思码字，干活，复习...原来年纪大了是这样的。
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 就算是陪同，大使又不能陪他整个疗程
 * MeaCulpa_ 年轻的时候也没心思读书，但不会反思，会直接操机...
<iGnome> 7300终于又可以compiz了。
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 只不过这样就苦了那些把他就出来的那些人
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 不，attach不行
<jzmer> MeaCulpa_: 不过如果他忍几天再跑结果可能就不会是这样的
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 制作自启动u盘出现超级奇怪的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372943 按照这样的方法制作自启动u盘， zcat boot.img.gz >/dev/sdb mount /dev/sdb /mnt cp debian-6.0.4-iso386-CD-1.iso /mnt/ 每次都说我的sdb磁盘空间不够，我换了一个地方挂载， mount /dev/sdb /media (我的这个media空间有10g) 还是说我的sdb磁盘空间不够。 仔 …
<imadper> jzmer: www.ntdtv.com
<jzmer> imadper: 直接说，好了，我这里没那么多翻77墙的带宽可以视频
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<jzmer> imadper: 上面说"北京警方配合山東警方"，还是很悬
<imadper> jzmer: 有美国使馆保护cgc, 我就放心了
<jzmer> imadper: 但你没看到zf在那里要求美国交人吗？
<huntxu> imadper: cgc是誰，幹嘛的
<imadper> jzmer: cgc有价值, 不会轻易交出来的
<imadper> huntxu: 也是bxl事件带出来的人吧
<huntxu> imadper: 無了解
<Guest___> ….
<imadper> huntxu: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%99%88%E5%85%89%E8%AF%9A
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: 陈光诚 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jzmer> imadper: zf要求"punish those who are responsible"见reuters
<huntxu> imadper: 沒啥意思 = =
<jzmer> imadper: 就是说pearl**************her等人有可能会作牺牲品
<imadper> jzmer: 这不是很合理吗?
<jzmer> imadper: 为什么合理？
<imadper> jzmer: 因为他是政府
<jzmer> imadper: 之前熊猫说过救援工作是不是非法的
<imadper> jzmer: 说过什么不重要, 重要的是如果保障gov的利益
<huntxu> imadper: 稍微看了下，腦殘的地方政府麽？
<imadper> huntxu: 到现在就不光是地方了吧... 闹得这么大..
<imadper> huntxu: 不过感觉没什么看头儿...
<huntxu> imadper: 最初的階段，逃出來之前
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 好象是
<imadper> huntxu: 最初应该就是地方的事情
<huntxu> imadper: 還是烏坎牛啊，兩個人的代價
<imadper> huntxu: 以私人身份与几名网友一道前往山东探访盲人维权人士陈光诚家乡的河南记者石玉日前离职。石玉证实，由于其工作单位领导受到了很大政治压力，他自己主动解除了跟新华社所属财经国家周刊的合同工作关系
<imadper> huntxu: 这样的话, 应该实力也不小
<imadper> huntxu: 你说的是轮子?
<huntxu> imadper: 太誇張了吧，沒什麽震驚的事跡啊
<jzmer> imadper: 这样说，只能说CGC自己不智，对不住别人
<huntxu> imadper: 不是啊，我說民選的那個村子
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 刚查了 ...
<jzmer> imadper: 还是我以前说的，serica从auf到nieder从nieder到auf全都烂透了，根本没有希望
<imadper> jzmer: 肉身翻墙吧
<jzmer> imadper: 而且翻墙的时候还得规划好不能撂倒几个看门的
<jzmer> 否则墙那边又要被关起来
<itrufeng> ^k^: what
<imadper> huntxu: 感觉没有所谓的苏家屯严重欧冠你...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 女人的个人生活质量没底线的
<^k^> itrufeng, 没问题。  ㍩ 
<imadper> ........
<imadper> 最近输入法怎么这么脑残...
<jzmer> imadper: 只是可惜了那些殉道者
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: File for preset 'libx264-hq' not found
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 怎么支持呢？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ... 你居然没这个preset
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 怎么弄？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: # ffmpeg -i "$1" -acodec libfaac -ab 192k -ar 48000 -vcodec libx264 -b 768k -s 480x320 -aspect 3:2 -r 26 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method dia -subq 1 -trellis 0 -refs 1 -bf 16 -b_strategy 1 -coder 1 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -bt 500k -qcomp 0.6 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qdiff 4 -threads 0 -f mp4 -y $1_iphone.mp4
<MeaCulpa_> 没preset就看天书吧
<MeaCulpa_> google, 天书一大吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 怎么弄出这个preset?
<MeaCulpa_> ffmpeg是天书， mencoder是外星文字
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 配置？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 不知，装了就有
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 求equery u
<MeaCulpa_> 你有空可以来2 pass
<MeaCulpa_> #ffmpeg -i "$1" -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -an -pass 1 -vcodec libx264 -b 768k -s 480x320 -aspect 3:2 -r 26 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method dia -subq 1 -trellis 0 -refs 1 -bf 16 -b_strategy 1 -coder 1 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -bt 500k -qcomp 0.6 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qdiff 4 -threads 0 -f mp4 -y $1.mp4
<MeaCulpa_> #ffmpeg -i "$1" -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -pass 2 -vcodec libx264 -b 768k -s 480x320 -aspect 3:2 -r 26 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti8x8+parti4x4+partp8x8+partp4x4+partb8x8 -flags2 +dct8x8+wpred+bpyramid+mixed_refs -me_method umh -subq 7 -trellis 1 -refs 6 -bf 16 -directpred 3 -b_strategy 1 -coder 1 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -bt 500k -qcomp 0.6 -qmin 10 -qmax 51 -qdiff 4 -threads 0 -f mp4 -y ...
<MeaCulpa_> ... $1.mp4
<^k^> MeaCulpa_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 我刚才就想提醒你, 你可能要刷屏了..
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 没办法，为了帮助别人，值得. 谁叫他没preset!!
<MeaCulpa_> #mencoder "$1" -o $1.mp4 -vf scale=480:320,harddup -of lavf -lavfopts format=ipod -alang en -sws 2 -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -srate 44100 -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=800:nocabac:level_idc=30:bframes=0:global_header:threads=2:subq=5:frameref=6:partitions=all:trellis=1:chroma_me:me=umh
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我直接放http下面
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，这是我最早的ipod video的，请无视
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: ipod touch无法播放。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 难道要itunes转入才行么？不过我觉得http下流不能放。估计也转不了吧
 * imadper 吃饭去~
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 一直觉得, ffmpeg还有mencoder的参数太多了.
 * huntxu 求助nfs搭建 = =
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 2 pass效果好多少？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 貌似不会好很多？
<imadper> cfy: 会细腻一些, 如果你觉得有必要的话
<cfy> imadper: 哦。那我觉得可能有必要
<imadper> cfy: 时间太长, 不值当得
<cfy> imadper: 两倍吧，还好，我看看效果
<NoIE> 我按装造人(makehuman)，运行时提示：./makehuman: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NoIE> 论坛说需要执行 sudo apt-get install -f ，但是提示 N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension 。我该怎么办？
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • sudo apt-get install -f 提示 N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in d http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372946 运行 sudo apt-get install -f 时提示 N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension ，我用的是 Ubuntu 11.04 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-05-02 17:35
<jzmer> imadper:  想想也是，不肉身翻墙的话只好寄希望于山姆大叔与党国开战了
<yall> '''U'''ncle '''S'''am
<jzmer> imadper: 不过想来，就算cgc要与家人避难，比较合理的碰面地点也应该是医院，否则就太不给tg面子了
<jzmer> 这就像说把flz用美国军用运输机从大使馆直接运到anchorage
<jzmer> 是不大现实的
<jzmer> 所以事件的结局应该是仍然不明朗
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當叔，， maya呢？？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 她快高考了吧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..好吧，，
<jzmer> imadper: 你说呢？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 关于通过浏览器使用vnc访问kvm虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372949 物理机系统：ubuntu 10.04 server 物理机IP：192.168.7.20 通过以下命令 vncserver ：0 开启vnc端口0 这样我就能在vncview中输入192.168.7.20:0 或在浏览器中输入http://192.168.7.20:5800访问到物理机 现通过以下命令启动虚拟机 kvm -m 1024 -drive file=disk …
<huntxu> adam8157: ssh的時候，遠程重啟了一下就要刪掉.ssh/known_hosts中的一行，有啥辦法避免
<adam8157> huntxu: 远程固定hostname
<huntxu> adam8157: 可以麽？
<huntxu> adam8157: 在host裏固定？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你本地把它写个hosts 说错了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是hosts.conf?
<adam8157> huntxu: hosts
<hamo> adam8157: 当叔，晚上吃啥？
<adam8157_away> hamo: 澎湖湾
<chen> HI
<^k^> chen, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<imadper> jzmer: 我就像说, 我吃的好饱...
<chen> <^k^>  这几天没人说话啊，
<chen> 请教各位大大一个问题，怎么去掉笔记本空格右边的一个Alt Gr 的那个快捷键，
<hamo> ^k^: 小k你好...
<imadper> hamo: 你指望他能跟你打招呼?
<^k^> hamo, 你可以请以另一种方式，用较少的想法，或不同的想法？  ㍪ 
<imadper> ......
<Evanescence> 有没有什么工具可以简单的修改图片的EXIF信息啊？
<imadper> Evanescence: mapivi
<imadper> Evanescence: reveal
<imadper> Evanescence: 这两个你试试看吧
<Evanescence> imadper: thanks
<Evanescence> imadper: 第二个似乎在ubuntu下搜索不到啊
<imadper> Evanescence: 额, 手头没ubuntu, 不是很清楚
<Evanescence> imadper: oh
<Evanescence> imadper: 这两个可以批量编辑EXIF么？
<imadper> 悬, 我没试过
<imadper> Evanescence: 批量就自己写脚本吧..
<Evanescence> imadper: 那命令行下有推荐的工具么？看来真的需要脚本了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 用了永中office2012专业版后再安装个人版怎么不能用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372950 我试用了永中office2012专业版后重新安装了个人版，可是个人版打开后就白屏，在换成专业版就又能用了，这是怎么回事？我用的lubuntu12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiziyuan — 2012-05-02 18:05
<imadper> Evanescence: http://search.cpan.org/~porridge/Image-EXIF-DateTime-Parser-1.2/lib/Image/EXIF/DateTime/Parser.pm
<Evanescence> imadper: perl太有难度了，算了，还是用shell吧
<Evanescence> 用perl还是python舒服点
<imadper> Evanescence: shell得找到合适的命令行工具吧
<twang> python吧
<imadper> twang: 随意, 只是perl有现成的库
<Evanescence> imadper: 找是能找到的，就是嫌麻烦，用现成的最好了
<twang> imadper python一样有啊
<imadper> twang: 但是不现成呀
<imadper> twang: 还得找, perl我刚已经贴出来了
<yall> perl perl perl
<twang> imadper perl我还是不习惯
<Evanescence> imadper: 也是现成的，我看到ubuntu下有exif的python包
<imadper> Evanescence: 哦~
<imadper> yall: 恩, 来个perl讲堂吧, 我好学习学习
<yall> learning perl+perldoc
<twang> ...
<twang> 不过确实都是这样血
<twang> å­¦
<imadper> yall: 前面那本看完了, perldoc还是现用现查吧
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<imadper> roylez_: 主席好
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好
<MaskRay> Evanescence: exiftools           胶水ruby，性能haskell
<Evanescence> MaskRay: en, 我看到它了，
<XwinX> q/uti
<cfy> imadper: lisper您好
<imadper> cfy: :)
<alvin_rxg> https://github.com/xamarin/XobotOS
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: xamarin/XobotOS · GitHub
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助，qq安装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372951 从官网上下载了一个DEB包，双击安装时一直显示“Package operation failed” Details显示"dpkg: error processing /home/lzl/Downloads/linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install): parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 7 package 'linuxqq': error in Version string 'v1.0.2-beta1': version numbe …
<roylez_> imadper: .
<imadper> roylez_: 怎么了, 主席?
<imadper> roylez_: 有事?
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，肿么了？
<roylez_> nope...
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好
<cfy> imadper: lisp好
<cfy> imadper: lisper好
<imadper> roylez_: 听说主席要去勾搭洋妹子去....
<imadper> cfy: :)
<cfy> ...
<imadper> ....
<cfy> imadper: 你肿么了？
<imadper> cfy: 关错emacsbuffer了
<imadper> cfy: 我有两个显示器, 怎么让不同的buffer显示在不同的显示器上面?
<cfy> imadper: 开两个frame
<imadper> cfy: 恩, thx
<cfy> imadper: 我想让一个frame中的一个window固定显示某个buffer，貌似也不容易做到
<cfy> imadper: 直接用frame可以实现。
<cfy> imadper: 或者你再开个emacs :D
<imadper> cfy: 我刚刚就是开两个emacs, 结果老是操作出错
<imadper> cfy: 我开了两个frame, 也是不行呀
<imadper> cfy: 拉很长, 我理解了
<imadper> cfy: 搞定了, 但是很丑陋...
<imadper> cfy: 因为两个屏幕不是一样大的...
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<imadper> 真不是一般的丑...
<cfy> ....
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<imadper> adam8157: adam好
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好
<adam8157> ...
<twang> imadper emacs好用么　想转emacs试试
<imadper> twang: 不好用, 没有vim好
<imadper> twang: 写lisp除外
<imadper> twang: 不过我不写
<twang> imadper 貌似旁边用的都说永的爽
<twang>  imadper ...
<imadper> twang: 一样,  用vim也会说用vim爽, 就算是vs+vax, 用的人都很爽
<imadper> twang: 不爽就不用了
<twang> imadper 我想用emacs做开发平台
<imadper> twang: 正常呀
<twang> imadper 屏幕太小 vi老被切来切区
<imadper> twang: 别用vi
<imadper> twang: vi
<twang> imadper fvwm也没调好
<twang> imadper why？
<imadper> twang: ...这么喜欢折腾..
<twang> imadper linux就是折腾
<imadper> twang: vi很dt... 不是嵌入式的话就用vim吧
<imadper> twang: ...
<twang> imadper 吃饭去。-_-!
<imadper> 吃好
<twang> imadper en
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76c562a6jw1dsju80ouqpj.jpg 笑点何在?
<imadper> adam8157: 哈利波特?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335590
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 陈老湿又V5了啊 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 三人组
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不光out，还笨
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天澎湖湾的温拿
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天带了券
<gfrog> adam8157: 温拿
 * gfrog 我擦，openshift真的开源了啊
 * gfrog 才看到邮件。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335511
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 腿到用时方恨短，短腿萌熊猫的悲剧~~矮油。。脚丫子就是搭不上去嘛 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335510
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 这狗众目睽睽下 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙，好久不见
<gfrog> roylez_: 该发给基狗才对。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 坏主席。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335484
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【瞄片】猫咪享受颈部Massage - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> roylez_: 你们看片儿时间，我还在公司郁闷呢
<roylez_> gfrog: 我在公司照样看片
<roylez_> gfrog: 你是在帽子公司么？为啥蛋蛋过得那么逍遥？
<gfrog> roylez_: 蛋蛋是温拿啊。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 还有vp发感谢信的家伙。。
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335113
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 走开我来帮她穿 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> ...
<freeayu> 请教一个技术题外话。。　在相亲过程中，如何打破，我问你答，我问你签的ＳＢ场面
<freeayu> 男的在问，女的就答，这种最简单的对话
<imadper> freeayu: 直接问, 几分黑...
 * imadper afk
<gfrog> freeayu: 让女的问
<freeayu> 关键是女的，属于不好看，长得丑，又不会表达，又极度内向
 * adam8157 重启测试
<gfrog> freeayu: 那就给他讲冷笑话吧，照着糗百讲就成。
<freeayu> 好吧，我可以用话不投机，半句多，为由，早点退场嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<freeayu> iGoogle 你在哪里
<imadper> freeayu: 最好别...
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac335054
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y YOO YOO YOO 扭起来 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> freeayu: 礼貌性的说, 对不起, 我有时, 然后再走
<freeayu> 是个好主意
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<XwinX> hi all
<^k^> XwinX, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 求你的优盘引导配置文件
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你家openshit上线了 给哥弄个邀请？
<roylez_> adam8157: grub4dos的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还要邀请?
<adam8157> roylez_: 可以
<roylez_> adam8157: 1kg 脆脆鲨
<adam8157> jyfl987: 需要邀请的话明天上班时候问我要
<adam8157> roylez_: 好说 贴下嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 大小眼的父神???
<roylez_> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/DaV9TxaP
<XwinX> cyrusyzgtt
<XwinX> 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ _ _
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 忘了，，你貌似有 kk的控制權
<XwinX> 我哪有
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 上次是你教我用kk當計算器的
<XwinX> 不是我
<bluek> 问一个问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我不知到要不要 如果要的话 你给我弄一个 我对mongodb有兴趣
<alvin_rxg> 温拿  是啥
<bluek> 一个关于输入法的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 別狡辯了
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 之前盛大也有个 但是要收费
<bluek> fcitx这个东西能不能加入日文输入法呢？不用scim
<XwinX> 没有
<jyfl987> iGoogle:  你以前不是想做个数据库 放资料的么 用他这个mongodb什么都可以装
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ibus貌似有 日文的輸入法。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 哼哼
<XwinX> 手机没法用tab
<adam8157> roylez_: yoo  你这个可以从grub4dos引导sysrescue的isolinux?
<XwinX> 真不是我
<roylez_> adam8157: 废话
<adam8157> roylez_: gaoji
<roylez_> adam8157: 脆脆鲨拿来
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 好吧，， 給我幾個ssh代理用用
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 哦哦，我再查查资料。。。。因为我和fcitx打了十年的交道了。不想装别的
<XwinX> 我哪有啊
<XwinX> 我到站了
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 想学日语了哈，最主要的就想玩日本妞。。。bye...好好学习了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 。。 亞美蝶？？
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ..額，，
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 你会日语？我就知道av里面经常说:ki ma ji,就是很爽的意思
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 还会一点日常用的哈。
<alvin_rxg> bluek: fcitx 有个人制作的日语码表
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ..我不會，但是 看多 愛情動作片 或 動作愛情片 就會一點
<bluek> alvin_rxg, 哇，在哪？
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<alvin_rxg> bluek: 随便 google 下，就有很多提到 fcitx 的日语码表
<^k^> zhenbeiju, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ..厲害。。 反正我對外語不太感興趣  着迷於修道
<bluek> alvin_rxg, ok，igoogle
<alvin_rxg> bluek: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2389846&sid=6c9c73530d4be4e404917b49e22de2c3#p2389846
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: fcitx 4.0 日语输入法。（更改下载地址） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<bluek> alvin_rxg, ok,tks a lot...
<bluek> alvin_rxg, very very tks...
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön
<alvin_rxg> 豆瓣的 ui 越来越差了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是老版減工資或者是加班導致的
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> roylez_: grub2没成功
<roylez_> adam8157: 你为啥要用grub2
<roylez_> adam8157: grub2就是grub 2
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 2啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334982
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 江湖上失传已久的第六感应？消魂的意识！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac334982  实在不科学啊
 * hamo ...
<roylez_> hamo: 你又出来了？
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥是又？
<houge> 请问在64位系统上如何编译32位内核？
<roylez_> hamo: 还在毒孃窝里？
<hamo> roylez_: 早就家了..
<icook> irc终于可以用了...
<roylez_> hamo: 哦，蛤蟆窝了
 * hamo ...
<icook> 怎么这些文字看不懂啊...
<icook> 有人知道怎么配置JDK么
<houge> 请问在64位系统上如何编译32位内核？需要配置什么参数？
<taiandotzhang> houge, 在虚拟机里编译试试
<houge> taiandotzhang, 失败了，前天试过
<houge> 回到真是机器却成功。
<houge> 真实
<icook> 有玩就java的么...
<houge> 主要家里没有闲置硬盘，而且家里的机器全部都是64位。
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<yall> ls
<hamo> adam8157 adam好
<yall> 'ls
<adam8157> roylez_: 算了... 先开会 等会再试
<icook> :-( 没人理。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 高手看看我的deluge怎么下载无种子连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372963 我的是ubuntu12.04，用deluge下载情况如下图，但用amule下载可以下，就是速度不行，显示低id amule.pngdeluge.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 songweng — 2012-05-02 20:39
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 加類似 -target=i686就是 32bit  x86_64 就是 兼容 86的 x64_64就是純64bit的
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 還有個 -host= i686 ... etc同理
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 或者 指定編譯 lib的 位置
<houge> CyrusYzGTt, 仁兄的意思是在最后制作打包的过程加这个参数，还是在make menuconfig这里？
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ configure和 make 。
<houge> CyrusYzGTt, 好的，我试试
<bluek> 我看到二笔码表就会想到2b
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/05/02/head-injury-turns-college.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 头部受创让辍学男变成数学天才
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dd_dd> 还是下午那个问题，我想知道问题的根源在哪， http://code.bulix.org/n8psqf-81428
<using9> 厉害
<CyrusYzGTt> 好主意
<using9> 触摸板是用哪个设备名?
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: http://code.bulix.org/n8psqf-81428   大侠
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 不是 if then else這樣的麼。。 英文語法是這樣的
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛，我又不懂
<dd_dd> adam8157: int n=72;write(1,&n,4);输出的是H, 72对应的ascii码就是H
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 我也不懂，， 我說我小學的英文語法
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 你是大侠
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: 能不能有个好的代码风格啊？！
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 我想知道问题的根源，
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 没学过缩进。。。
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: 那我建议 linus 的风格
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 我不明白为什么3秒后还是会自动退出
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 即使用了sleep和read还是不能阻塞，不明白
<alvin_rxg> 我都不知道 write, read  是干嘛的。也不知道 select 干嘛的
<dd_dd> 。。。
<dd_dd> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/n8psqf-81428
<dd_dd> ofan: 帮忙看下
<soiamso> dd_dd: 一定需要C 来写？
<dd_dd> soiamso: 因为只会c。。。
<dd_dd> soiamso: 没学过其它的
<dd_dd> soiamso: 不明白为啥在read那阻塞不了
<soiamso> dd_dd: 你gdb 看看你的 signal
<soiamso> dd_dd: C 里面只能 0 , 1 代表 boolean ?
<dd_dd> soiamso: 有输入，signal为1，没输入signal为0
<dd_dd> soiamso: 好像是非0和0
<dd_dd> soiamso: 把if (signal==0) read();还是阻塞不了。。。
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: char input[55]="\0";  这句不好
<dd_dd> soiamso: signal==1
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天的会不错 都是我的活儿 基本能听懂
<MaskRay> cfy: 现在可以调用函数的。似乎这样就 turing-complete 了
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: 有错误？我是根据印象写的
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: utf8中的NULL不是 \0
<dd_dd> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/n8psqf-81428  大侠帮忙看下，为啥阻塞不了
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: 那是？
<iGoogle> dd_dd: 自己去stackoverflow问。天天现问题嘛。这里的人都不搞那个的
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * adam8157 好浓重的中式英语啊  也有点像印度或者日本
<iGoogle> 小苏也看到那一句了。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，有好玩的没。
<soiamso> dd_dd: 这里的人不会C ，懂的教你去stackoverflow
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.32/Documentation/zh_CN/CodingStyle.gz
<Evanescence> 话说请问PHP不是免费的么？还有Drupal是不是免费的？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 开会中
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 风格
<roylez_> adam8157: 2
<dd_dd> soiamso: 那个频道貌似是说英文的
<iGoogle> 晚上开会，估计色风讨论会。 adam8157
<soiamso> dd_dd: 。
<dd_dd> soiamso: 难道不是#stackoverflow这个频道，而是个论坛之类的？
<iGoogle> dd_dd: 是网站。不是房间。
<iGoogle> 贴代码。有人帮忙的网站。
<dd_dd> iGoogle: 链接
<iGoogle> 自己猜
<Evanescence> 话说请问PHP不是免费的么？还有Drupal是不是免费的？
<Evanescence> dd_dd: 用iGoogle搜索
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: 为什么要阻塞？
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: 因为要输入
<wzssyqa> stdin 总是打开着的啊
<soiamso> Evanescence: wikipedia
<Evanescence> soiamso: 终于在官方网页上找到license了。
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: read(0,x,x);变成非阻塞的了，我想让它变成阻塞的
 * adam8157 开完咯
<richardlxc> 大家好
<Evanescence> soiamso: 有没有简明一点的中文版？
<soiamso> adam8157 继续 acfun
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<soiamso> Evanescence: wikipedia  中文版
<richardlxc> 什么中文版
<dd_dd> adam8157: 你有空把我看下吗 http://code.bulix.org/n8psqf-81428
<Evanescence> soiamso: 其实我就只是想知道，如果我建立一个网站，网站是商业目的的，那GPL协议下的软件还是不是免费的
<soiamso> Evanescence: 是的
<soiamso> Evanescence: 要看版本
<Evanescence> soiamso: 谢谢了
<adam8157> dd_dd: 这是要干啥...
<Evanescence> soiamso: 看版本？大概说下.
<dd_dd> adam8157: 有输入时阻塞，无输入时不阻塞，
<dd_dd> adam8157: 那句read应该是阻塞的，但不知为什么不阻塞了。。。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 你需要给你的客户公开代码， gpl 都这样，感染式
<Evanescence> soiamso: BSD，MIT，Apache之类的呢?话说有没有什么博客或者页面讲讲这些协议的差别比较的？我学习下
<joerh99> ubuntu12.04无线上网每几分钟就自动断网了是怎么回事啊
<soiamso> Evanescence: 没有吧
<Evanescence> soiamso: 我记得还有个CC协议的
<shenme> cc
<shenme> cc协议是个好东西
<soiamso> Evanescence: 出版物采用CC
<Evanescence> soiamso: 代码和软件不用CC协议么？
<soiamso> Evanescence: BSD  算最宽松了吧，基本是随便用
<Evanescence> soiamso: 话说好像CC也有好几个不同版本的
<soiamso> dd_dd: 这里真的很少人用C
<soiamso> dd_dd: 最有可能用C 那个igoogle  刚才离开了
<dd_dd> soiamso: 嗯，还没学会别的语言，
<Evanescence> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html
<^k^> Evanescence,啥网址y Various Licenses and Comments about Them - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<soiamso> joerh99: 什么网卡 ？
<Evanescence> copyright 和 copyleft
<soiamso> dd_dd: 先看看gdb 如何debug ?
<dd_dd> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> dd_dd: 比去stackoverflow 问有用吧，
<adam8157> roylez_: grub4dos和memdisk支持的应该一样啊
<dd_dd> soiamso: 嗯
<soiamso> dd_dd: 能用gdb debug已经很幸福了
<dd_dd> soiamso:
<dd_dd> adam8157: 大侠你看出问题在哪了吗
 * imadper 第一次见 adam8157解决c语言问题, 看看
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<imadper> adam8157: 平时都是看你帮人看脚本
<soiamso> dd_dd: 有很多语言 debug 比这个困难
<dd_dd> soiamso: 嗯，感觉不知道出在哪的问题很纠结
<soiamso> dd_dd: 你 gcc 的时候最好  -Wall
<dd_dd> soiamso: 我gcc这个时没警告
<soiamso> dd_dd: 加了之后也没有？
<dd_dd> soiamso: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu1204怎么安装主题呢，如何开启透明窗口呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372976 内容如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeapey — 2012-05-02 21:34
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: 我这跑起来符合你的预期
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: 你的终端有问题吧
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: 你那能用？
<imadper> dd_dd: 你的代码, 跟前两天那个冒充 CyrusYzGTt 的人的代码一样丑...
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: 你输入一个长句子试试
<dd_dd> wzssyqa: 然后截图发上来
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..怎麼又扯上寡人了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 就是昨天还是前天冒充你那个人
<dd_dd> adam8157: 大侠
<adam8157> dd_dd: 输出什么
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 額， 總之 沒有 後綴 @fedora/CyrusYzGTt 的都是假冒
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 额, 我其实记不住这些..
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 假冒了很多天了
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 知道。我特意看了 log...
<imadper> dd_dd: 跑了你的程序了, 有什么问题?
<dd_dd> adam8157: 输出你输入的，比如你3秒内啥也没输入，它就自动退出，如果你一旦输入，就卡read那等待你输入并显示出来，现在问题是输入的时间只有3秒，这个让人很不解
<imadper> dd_dd: 还有, 我记得今天给你代码了, 让你可以首先读取一个字符呀
<dd_dd> imadper: 你能输入超过3秒？
<dd_dd> imadper: 我想知道问题的根源在哪
<imadper> dd_dd: 不能呀, 但是我白天不是给你方法了吗?
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: 对
<imadper> dd_dd: 你的终端把输入缓冲掉了呀
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: 也正常啊，超过3秒就返回了
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: 不能啊
<dd_dd> imadper: 我想知道根源
<imadper> dd_dd: 你的程序在你输入回车之前, 没有得到输入的
<imadper> dd_dd: 因为被终端缓冲区存储了
<imadper> dd_dd: 这个就是根源呀
<imadper> dd_dd: 今天我给你的代码也告诉你怎么取消缓冲区了呀
<imadper> dd_dd: apue的第18章就有讲呀
<imadper> ....
<adam8157> dd_dd: ä½ select 1?
<dd_dd> adam8157: 0+1
<imadper> adam8157: 1是上限
<dd_dd> adam8157: select要求比最大值大一
<imadper> adam8157: select的第一个参数是最大值
<dd_dd> adam8157: 因为我要监视0，所以用1
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: man 3 termios
<imadper> wzssyqa: 白天我给他这个了...
<imadper> wzssyqa: 但是他还是一定要根源
<wzssyqa> dd_dd: http://hi.baidu.com/wuji_sky/blog/item/92333898de61f9016e068ce7.html
<^k^> wzssyqa,啥网址y 标准IO缓冲详解 全缓冲 行缓冲 不缓冲_无际天空_百度空间
<adam8157> dd_dd: 先setbuf把0搞成无缓冲的吧
<imadper> adam8157: 不行的, 不是程序本身的缓冲, 是tty缓冲
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥不行?
<imadper> adam8157: 要用termios, 把tty设置成非标准模式, 然后修改MIN 和
<imadper> adam8157: 因为不是程序缓冲了输入, 是tty把输入缓冲了
<adam8157> imadper: 哦 还不是0的缓冲... 是tty的...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> dd_dd: ^^
<imadper> adam8157: 我白天写好了一个给他了... 不知道为什么晚上他还在问...
<taiandotzhang> dd_dd, 你在read语句前写一个printf，看下能不能打印printf语句内容
 * imadper 回宿舍了~ 
<soiamso> imadper: 如果用gdb 吧 所有变量 跟踪一遍 会发现这个吗？
<imadper> soiamso: 不会吧, 一会儿回去说~ 要锁门了~
<imadper> soiamso: 抱歉~
<dd_dd> taiandotzhang: 有输入能print,无输入没显示
<taiandotzhang> dd_dd, 只有输入时，才能执行到read语句，既然有输入，说明stdin的缓冲区里有数据，所以read就不会阻塞了,没数据才阻塞
<taiandotzhang> 	if(signal)
<taiandotzhang> 	{
<taiandotzhang> 		printf("signal true\n");
<taiandotzhang> 		read(0,input,55);
<taiandotzhang> 		write(1,input,strlen(input));
<taiandotzhang> 		printf("write over.\n");
<taiandotzhang> 		read(0,input,55);
<^k^> taiandotzhang:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<taiandotzhang> 		printf("read 2\n");
<taiandotzhang> 	}
<dd_dd> taiandotzhang: 我试试
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级12.04，关于字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372978 各位大侠好！ 刚从11.04升级到12.04，感觉还不错。 unity更好用了，搜索功能很强。 现向各位大侠请教一下， 字体设置跑哪去了？ 原来在外观那里。现在不在了。 请大家指点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 writerq — 2012-05-02 21:51
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。不错。
<jyfl987> 额 被redis给咯登住了
<dd_dd> taiandotzhang: 你这个是可以的
<dd_dd> taiandotzhang: 符合我的想法
<dd_dd> taiandotzhang: 谢谢
<MaskRay> 闭包闭页闭支持了：https://github.com/MaskRay/hython/tree/master/tests
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: hython/tests at master · MaskRay/hython · GitHub
<soiamso> taiandotzhang: 也就是 gdb 跟踪 input 可以发现问题？
<dd_dd> twang: 你在version 我？
<twang> dd_dd yes
<dd_dd> twang: 为什么version 我
<twang> dd_dd 今天刚换irssi 试用
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 华硕 K42J 笔记本，二合一的耳机插孔，插入麦克风后，麦克风不工作同时外置扬声器也不工作了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372980 在Win7下，插入后会询问是耳机还是麦克风，还是可以用的。 但是在Ubuntu下面，插入麦克风后，不仅麦克风不工作，连外置扬声器也不工作了。 但是拔掉麦克风后扬声器 …
<taiandotzhang> soiamso, 我没用gdb
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<taiandotzhang> dd_dd, 不客气
<adam8157> cfy: 乐乐什么时候走的?
<Cherrot> 百度的Web是PHP做的？
<dd_dd> hoxily: 你也version我
<hoxily> dd_dd, 顶你一下...
<dd_dd> hoxily: 世界是合理的简单的因而是可以理解的
<hoxily> dd
<hoxily> dd_dd, 你懂的, 高考语文中出现的一句话.
<dd_dd> hoxily: 感觉跟罗素那句话相似，存在即合理，那不合理存在了不也合理了吗
<hoxily> dd_dd, 哲学真不懂.⑨
<woju> hoxily, 哲学你虽然不懂，但是你也有你的一套哲学
<shenme> 每个人都有自己的一套哲学
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<shixuedela> 链接真慢
<shixuedela> ？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 如何清除电影播放机的历史记录？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372985 ubuntu 12.04 如何清除电影播放机的历史记录？？？？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 assazx — 2012-05-02 22:41
<using9> synaptics 不能同时支持滑动和点击?
<bluek> 哈哈哈，他妈的，终于有五笔了
<bluek> 把日文输入法弄好了以后就没有五笔了，折腾了一翻又有五笔了
<bluek> 可以泡日本妞了哈。
<bluek> わだしは
<bluek> 输入法不太对啊，明明是打wa，居然让我打ha，wa可是助词
<dd_dd> PRONMAN: 还有个问题想请教下，int n=72;write(1,&n,4); 输出的是72对应的ascii码，怎么把72输出
<bluek> 大家介绍个好的日本妞多的聊天^_^
<using9> 那位能共享个ubuntu下的xorg.conf
<bluek> 啥版本的？
<bluek> 我可以share一下
<alvin_rxg> 硬件又不一样，怎么共享？
<using9> 看看配置
<bluek> alvin_rxg, はい
<using9> 照着改改
<alvin_rxg> bluek: was meinst du?
<bluek> alvin_rxg, 装好ni hong jing in fcitx了，抖一下
<alvin_rxg> 日语每个笔画都是圆的…
<bluek> 折腾了半天
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: int n=72;write(1,&n,4);
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: H
<using9> 随便给个,想弄好openbsd的触摸板单击
<caasi> 话说你们 ‘/ ’还剩多少空间？
<caasi> 最近感觉有点吃紧
<bluek> alvin_rxg, caasi我是五百鸡的空间
<alvin_rxg> using9: man synaptics
<caasi> bluek: 额。。。
<bluek> 错了，我是五百G的硬盘
<dd_dd> hoxily: int n=72;write(1,&n,4);
<caasi> bluek: 那你的/分了多少？
<using9> 还有109呒
<dd_dd> hoxily: 输出72对应的ascii码H
<bluek> caasi,貌似我只分了一个 / and swap
<using9> caasi: 512m
<bluek> caasi，你难道把home单独分出来的？貌似我也是单独分出来的，不过我忘记了
<using9> alvin_rxg: man中没说单击
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: 你妈！干嘛不直接写 stdout ...
<alvin_rxg> using9: tap
<bluek> caasi,500G啊，我就算分100G给/也够了哈，别的多下来的直接home
<caasi> bluek: 我把home单独分了出来
<caasi> bluek: 不过现在想想貌似没必要
<caasi> using9: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> using9: 你是 tap 功能没有？
<caasi> using9: 这位大哥你……
<using9> alvin_rxg: 刚才看网上的写法,改了一个,无效.
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 额，这个提议不错
<caasi> sudo 安装的包貌似都是占用/的空间的
<bluek> caasi，我也是单独分出来的，用是一样用。分出来好一点。万一系统哈哈
<using9> caasi: 没事,我的分区多.
<caasi> home太大了没啥用
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: write(stdout, &n, 4)
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 是不是得写到屏幕的内存地址里
<bluek> caasi, 谁告诉你没啥用的？我的资料和小电影可是全部放在那儿呢，包括downloads
<using9> alvin_rxg: 好象openbsd是从debian移植的驱动.
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 额，stdout就是1，这个不是都知道吗
<caasi> bluek: 可能是个人使用习惯不一样
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: 不是啊，我是说，你之前 write 写 1, 我粗略看下不知道你代码啥意思
<caasi> bluek: 我不太看电影什么的，看完删除的。一般长久存放的都是一些文档还有一些源码
<bluek> caasi,兄弟，介绍个日语聊天室，要女的多的。
<caasi> bluek: 。。。
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 。。。write第一个参数是fd,既然是1，那当然是stdout
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: 那得先是知道 write 干嘛的呀。。 我不知道，我还得查文档。
<bluek> 我刚搞定日文输入法，只不过没有win下面的那个输入法好用。哈哈
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 哦，
<bluek> caasi, 听说日本的女的开放得很，我想艳遇，要不，我们一起学日文吧？我日文也不太行的。
<void1> バカバカしい
<bluek> 这谁啊？全是片假名出来了。
<shixuedela> 问一个事 就是我想下载类似土豆 优酷的视频 怎么下载
<MeaCulpa1> 干鬼妹用英语即可
<fanzeyi> 最后不是有平假么= =
<cfy> adam8157: 22:04
<shixuedela> 在火狐浏览器 或者有基于ubuntu下载的软件也行
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 你想出来了吗
<bluek> 申明：明天开始，好好学习日语，熟悉一下
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: 想什么
<void1> お金さえあればおk
<bluek> MeaCulpa1, 问题是鬼妹啊懂英语的啊？
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 怎么让write输出72，而不是72对应的ascii码
<hoxily> dd_dd, http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=15751163&do=blog&id=2762250
<MeaCulpa1> bluek: 懂不懂你觉得有意义么？
<alvin_rxg> dd_dd: write 写的是bin..
<bluek> MeaCulpa1, 哦
<void1> bluek: 世の中そんなに甘くはないぞ
<hoxily> dd_dd, 如果你想要输出整数的字符串表达, 可以用sprintf转化,或者用itoa函数,或者干脆自己写一个.
<bluek> void1, 我日文是半调子，且有几年没温了，看不懂你的文字，只看懂了世界两个字
<dd_dd> hoxily: 嗯，thx
<hoxily> dd_dd, no thx
<alvin_rxg> 鸡蛋疼，有 printf 不用，偏偏要用写 bin 的 write
<hoxily> dd_dd, 一位整数转化成字符char, 可以这么干: ch = i + '0';
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 想实践下所有东东都是文件这句话，才想到这的，read write代替scanf printf recv send
<hoxily> 你蛋疼了.
<dd_dd> hoxily: 貌似是可以的。。。
<dd_dd> hoxily: 话说用write直接写u盘也是可以的吧？
<hoxily> dd_dd, 首先需要知道fd?
<alvin_rxg> fd = /dev/usb
<dd_dd> hoxily: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 有权限你随便写
<hoxily> dd_dd, 难道可以这样子: fp = fopen("/dev/usb1", "wb"); ?
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: u盘的分区还有保护什么的都不懂，还有U盘上的地址可以直接写吗
<alvin_rxg> 对，然后全写0 进去
<hoxily> dd_dd, 那么, 你需要自己去处理文件系统格式了.
<dd_dd> alvin_rxg: 你那是格式化U盘吧。。。
<hoxily> dd_dd, 你需要知道fat32或者ext4的格式详细内幕.
<hoxily> 蛋疼啊
<dd_dd> hoxily: 对文件系统一点不懂。。。
<cfy> 你们在干啥？
<cfy> 去搞嵌入式吧。。。
<cfy> 全部细节都爆露了。
<dd_dd> hoxily: fd=open("/dev/sdb1","w+");
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的org mode坏掉了。。。。有个变量变void了。。
<dd_dd> hoxily: 错了
<dd_dd> hoxily: open函数的参数不是w+...
<hoxily> alvin_rxg, 全部写入0好像不是格式化.
<alvin_rxg> 我没说格式化
<hoxily> dd_dd, 我用的是 C的 fopen函数.
<dd_dd> hoxily: 嗯
<dd_dd> hoxily: open返回fd, fopen返回指针
<haoshanhaoshui> 日语真不错，挺好看的，是不是字体好啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 手动 load org-mode 安装目录下相关 org-*.el
<vic_> 调教opera 的终极解决办法  就是只安装一种字体，让他没得选择。。。。XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 是有个变量变成void了。
<cfy> MaskRay: outline-regexp
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接恢复原始值，不知为啥会出错。
<cfy> MaskRay: 也许哪里误修改了这个值。不过，我没从我自己的各种插件中，配置中，找到写有这个变量的痕迹
<cfy> MaskRay: linux就是稳定啊，
<cfy> MaskRay: 也许是autogroup的缘故吧，后台mencoder转换，放电影毫无压力。
<cfy> 现在是两个在转换，感觉不到卡，虽然load average已经4.28了。
<cfy> cpu 76度
<cfy> MaskRay:  23:50:48 up 15:21,  6 users,  load average: 6.23, 5.74, 4.76
<cfy> 都走了。。。
<cfy> 好无聊啊。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/FamilyLife/12311295
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 受不了，俺家猫太虚伪了 。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好nb的猫。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 额，重启了下，好的。。。。真不知道哪个程序乱改了下。。
<madper> 还有这么多人不睡?
<madper> jyfl987: 你要的东西, apue上面就优雅
<madper> jyfl987: 有呀
<madper> jyfl987: tty还有什么pty的
<cfy> madper: hello
<madper> cfy: hello, 插飞燕哥~
<cfy> madper: 额。。。少个i...不认识了。。
<madper> cfy: 换了个客户端
<madper> cfy: 一回宿舍, erc就不能用了
<cfy> madper: why?
<madper> cfy: erc连不上, 别的客户端都行
<madper> cfy: 我也想知道, why
<cfy> madper: 囧，换端口
<madper> cfy: 换过了
<cfy> madper: 更加囧了。。
<madper> cfy: 6667~8001
<cfy> 唉。。。
<madper> cfy: irc.freenode.net irc.freenode.com 也都试过了
<madper> cfy: 要不你去看一下erc的实现, 然后帮我改一下?
<cfy> madper: @_@
<madper> jyfl987: 你这, 人都走了, 留个尸体在这里....
<cfy> madper: 看到是有在看。。。。可是这个。。。不好解决啊
<madper> jyfl987: 白瞎了我还帮你留意资料
<cfy> madper: 那给我吧。
<madper> cfy: 就是apue呀...
<cfy> madper: 就是apue么？
<cfy> madper: 哦。。
<madper> cfy: 恩
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cfy> 开了三个mencoder
<cfy> 开了三个mencode
<cfy> mencoder..
<madper> cfy: ... 测试cpu?
<cfy> 看能上8不
<cfy> madper: 不是。。。是需要压片。。。给手机看。。
<cfy> 7.56
<cfy>  00:15:54 up 15:46,  6 users,  load average: 8.16, 6.90, 6.15
<cfy> 好，睡觉。。。
<cfy> 睡醒就压好咯。。。
<cfy> madper: MaskRay: ofan: 晚安哦。
 * cfy afk
<madper> cfy: 安
<ofan> cfy: 88888
<ofan> 人是越来越少了
<madper> ofan: 很晚了...
<ofan> madper: 白天人也不多
<happyaron> ofan: 每一两年就这样一次
<happyaron> ofan: 上次人突然变多，是一叶论坛挂了的时候
<ofan> happyaron: ...
<ofan> 不如直接搞个网页版的到论坛上
<ofan> js+websocket
<happyaron> 以前搞过
<happyaron> 被freenode封了
<madper> happyaron: 我就是很早前, 论坛挂了的时候来的...
<happyaron> :)
<madper> happyaron: 当时我还以为你已经很老了...
<piggybox> freenode有自己的web界面 http://webchat.freenode.net/
<^k^> piggybox,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<happyaron> lol
<madper> piggybox: 放到论坛是为了让更多人来这个房间
<happyaron> piggybox: 当年一叶那个网页是和整个ubuntu.org.cn集成不错的
<piggybox> 这个界面可以嵌入到你自己的页面
<ofan> happyaron: 是那个irc同步机器人？
<happyaron> ofan: 不是
<happyaron> ofan: 网页客户端。
<happyaron> ofan: irc机器人不是一页的，是大小眼，fvw写的
<happyaron> 开始叫O_o，后来叫啥忘了
<ofan> happyaron: 我说搞个类似freenode的web gateway
<ofan> happyaron: 话说大小眼代码你那有吗
<happyaron> ofan: 有，不过很久没动，有意思的功能都不能用了
<happyaron> 比如回帖，中文聊天
<happyaron> ofan: 干脆重写一个吧
<ofan> happyaron: 能对论坛改改不，暑假我有时间
<happyaron> ofan: 建议你直接写个。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 我说页面什么的
<happyaron> ofan: 问一叶，论坛只有他有权限
<ofan> 做个portal什么的
<ofan> happyaron: 奥 貌似单独写的机器人很容易被封
<happyaron> ofan: 你写个机器人，跟一叶备案下，他就不会封你了。
<happyaron> 一叶很好说话
<ofan> happyaron: freenode会封吧
<happyaron> ofan: 不会的，只要你线程别多，别太吵人。
<ofan> happyaron: ok
<PRONMAN> u
<knownbad> You spelled your nick wrong.  It should be PORNMAN.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<PRONMAN> knownbad: you win
<knownbad> Thank you, sir.
<alvin_rxg> 艹，爲什麼中國出不了喬布斯，就是《親家過年》 這電影害的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: hi, got a raspberry pi?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: not yet
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 看新聞，貌似現在貨量不夠？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 4.18之前的得6月才能拿到
<alvin_rxg> :/
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 应该是不足
<alvin_rxg> 看說，這次只有3w多的量。下半年才開始正式量產
<alvin_rxg> ofan: intel 的 nuc 有啥消息？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 干吗呢
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 在干XXX
<knownbad> 你买了那个 tablet ?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还没买 一个同事已经买了
<knownbad> 晚点买如果你还要待一阵子。  在传说中的 google tablet 压力下价格应该会降些
<knownbad> iphone 4s 也将会降价。
<^k^>  06:08
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 什么google tablet？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: bestbuy 没见到
<knownbad> 还没。
<knownbad> 暑假还是秋季吧。
<ofan> 阿尔文跑了？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-03
<imtxc> roylez: 主席早啊
<roylez> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> roylez: 在美帝了？
<roylez> imtxc: 天朝
<piggybox> roylez: 来美帝哪里啊
<roylez> piggybox: 你在美帝？
<piggybox> piggybox: 我在加州
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 今日快餐
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Austin和San Antonio之间有个Premium Outlet
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 貌似其网站可以打印coupon
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那个outlet里面有个退税点，很多东西都能退税
<roylez> 是么
<roylez> 在那个店买的可以退税还是所有地方买的？
<MeaCulpa_> 所有地方买的
<MeaCulpa_> 有个退税列表的
<roylez> hoho
<roylez> 我会查查看的
<MeaCulpa_> 当然，德州民风纯朴，娘们喜欢的那些所谓一线欧陆品牌，也许之有Dallas有
<MeaCulpa_> Austin有三个Sephora...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 我对德州的印象就是开车很野呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> 我记得Premium Outlet有Ferragamo, Prada, 但都是下脚料。买Columbia和Clarks这类平民衣物不错
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 对，我被一个房子超过车
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 横跨三条车道的房子...
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 但是和中国人比起来，绝对是小巫见大巫，租车的听说我中国来的，驾照都不堪
<MeaCulpa_> 车速快，车距近，但不会乱减速乱变道
<MeaCulpa_> 70 mph 的速度车距只有10M不到，在国内要死人的，我花了几天才习惯
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈，德州乡下小路都能开60m，相比加州开车就像爬
<MeaCulpa_> 关键不是速度，关键是皮卡太多...
<piggybox> 对对，f150遍地都是
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 美帝那么牛啊。。
<MeaCulpa_> 重型摩托也很多
<MeaCulpa_> 1000cc以上的摩托一大把
<imtxc> 这里有蛇头没  把我卖到米国吧。
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 相比之下租来的日本小车太逊了...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 美帝遍地是pickup和suv，日本小车是不太安全的说
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 有一次边上一俩车呼啸而过，我觉得有眼睛盯着我，一看，一个摩托后面挂这两轮拖车，上面链条栓了2条狗...
 * gfrog hi
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: pickup和suv至少是一体的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好啊
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 国内那些捡垃圾的老汉推的车子，那里以60迈速度飞驰...
<gfrog> imtxc: 呦，少年，天天在啊
<imtxc> gfrog: P
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 公路上80%的车子，在我国需要进城证的
<imtxc> gfrog: 这几天出去玩了 不在
<gfrog> imtxc: 我也没在，所以我不知道，哈哈。印象就是我蹦出来的时候你一直都在的，lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 两个同学去上班了，然后我就又无聊了，接着来IRC
 * imtxc 昨天终于见到了传说红的HR...
<ifucan> part #ubuntu-cn
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu脚本自动备份MYSQL和其他Code请教？十万火急 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373020 各位大大，本人Linux不太熟悉。 现在公司一台Git Server Ubuntu10.04 ，需要每天凌晨1点将如下资料自动打包并Copy到一台Window共享磁盘备份(\\192.168.1.200\public 共享帐号：pub 口令：1234567)。备份文件以具体日期命名。资料都 …
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，grub4dos玩成功了没？
<adam8157> roylez: 我用的memdisk
<cfy> grub4dos.......
<cfy> roylez: 主席。哪里能搜索到英文字幕？
<adam8157> roylez: 加载慢, 转到实模式(内核启动)之后得手动挂载iso 估计你的grub4dos是一样的
<roylez> cfy: google搜索
<roylez> adam8157: 不懂memdisk啥意思
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 玩grub4dos啦？
<roylez> adam8157: 也是grub4dos？
<adam8157> roylez: 用grub2+memdisk
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ^^
<MeaCulpa_> grub2...
<MeaCulpa_> 我家里一直是7年前的grub stage 1
<adam8157> roylez: memdisk就是模拟设备的
<adam8157> roylez: 和grub4dos的模拟一个意思
<MeaCulpa_> memdisk, 玩过DOS的都碰过
<cfy> MEMDISK is meant to allow booting legacy operating systems. MEMDISK can boot floppy images, hard disk images and some ISO images.
<cfy> MEMDISK simulates a disk by claiming a chunk of high memory for the disk and a (very small - 2K typical) chunk of low (DOS) memory for the driver itself, then hooking the INT 13h (disk driver) and INT 15h (memory query) BIOS interrupts.
<roylez> adam8157: grub4dos并不是所有iso都没问题，sysrescuecd，你把那个dat放u盘根目录就好了
<roylez> adam8157: 我会告诉你昨天我故意不说的么？ lol
 * MeaCulpa_ 嗅到Gentoo了...sysrescuecd
<adam8157> roylez: 所以嘛, 我还是用之前的方式嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 所有的有保护模式转换的, 又不会自己挂iso的iso都不会成功的
<adam8157> roylez: 没事儿 我启动起来一看就知道了
<adam8157> roylez: 所以嘛 还是用grub2的loop设备, 然后内核参数指定iso位置比较好
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然上grub
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然上grub2
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 GPT, UEFI是主要原因, 然后他的stage1比较好, 然后没啥损失
<cfy> MaskRay: 在么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 好高級
<kingbo> 早
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以arch不跟grub2和parted, 还在用grub1和cfdisk我就不能理解, 这么追新的arch竟然那么保守
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<huntxu> adam8157: cfdisk多好
<adam8157> huntxu: 不支持GPT
<adam8157> huntxu: 2T你觉得很遥远么?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不遙遠但也沒用上啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且，又不是裝不了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 要这么说, 它那个installer用处也不大...
<huntxu> adam8157: 對的 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 只要能引導，有pacman.static就行
<huntxu> adam8157: 心情不好的時候，就把包都列出來，然後重裝一次 = =
<binker> 早阿
<adam8157> ...
<binker> 昨天安装了ubuntu12.04
<binker> 终于支持我的无线网卡了
<cfy> 。。。。。
<cfy> arch呢？
<binker> 再也不用为了安装无线网卡的驱动抓狂了
<cfy> 我感觉fedora也很新啊。。
<cfy> 内核跟得很勤
<binker> 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥不用fedora呢？
<adam8157> cfy: 办公室在用
<binker> 不酷
<binker> 所以不用
<binker> fedora没有那么流行
<binker> Ubuntu是现在最流行的发行版了
<imtxc> adam8157: 在了啊，早上好~~
<adam8157> imtxc: 早
<adam8157> binker: 我用的debian sid
<cfy> adam8157: 感觉fedora一直很新。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 技术新
<cfy> binker: 怎么不酷了？感觉fedora做的还是很好的呀
<cfy> adam8157: binker: ubuntu被我同学鄙视了。。。
<binker> imtxc好像是ubuntu tweak的开发者阿
<MeaCulpa_> Wil 喷google http://wilwheaton.tumblr.com/post/22206348821/oh-go-fuck-yourself-google-this-is-just-as-bad
<^k^> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ t: WIL WHEATON dot TUMBLR, Oh, go fuck yourself, Google. This is just as bad...
<binker> 是不是哦？
<iGnome> cfy: 啥新了。没有的东西，还是要靠自己写的。
<binker> DEBIAN很稳定
<cfy> iGnome: 也是。。。还是用gentoo最好。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 基本能找到ebuild.......
<iGnome> 贱兔，没体现出自己写的。好不。
<imtxc> binker: 是啊是啊
<iGnome> :D
<binker> 不是吧，gentoo
<binker> imtxc 你好
<cfy> iGnome: 啥时侯，我给你的脚本写个ebuild....
 * imtxc 决定不换名字了，被人当大牛感觉真好
<binker> 幸会幸会
<cfy> iGnome: 做个 神overlay.....
<cfy> imtxc: 牛牛好
<iGnome> 编译的，浪费时间。
<adam8157> imtxc: 犇好
<imtxc> binker: cfy 客气啦
<cfy> iGnome: 乱说。。。。
<binker> 呵呵
<cfy> iGnome: cpu空着也是空着。。。你cpu空着的时候，干啥了
<iGnome> cfy: 乖。不知道要环保的啊。
<binker> CPU不够用呢
<cfy> iGnome: 我看到个国语的 我的机器人女友
<binker> 我用来跑高清
<cfy> iGnome: 不知道 崽崽要看不
<cfy> iGnome: 要的话，我把ed2k链接给你
<iGnome> 那片子，估计不好看吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽不没片子看了么
<iGnome> 给一个吧
<binker> CPU占用率100%
<binker> 是高清的么？
<iGnome> 电视上，其实很多。我只是不想他看没营养的动画。比如越狱兔。
<iGnome> 那傻逼是越狱兔
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.dybee.com/cyborg-girl-2008.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 《我的机器人女友》Cyborg Girl.2008.国语版-DVDRip | DVDScr无水印高清,电驴ED2K,迅雷下载,中文字幕 | Dybee电影蜜蜂
<cfy> iGnome: 这个是原版 http://www.dybee.com/cyborg-girl-2008-720p.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 《我的机器人女友》Cyborg Girl.2008.720P-720P无水印高清,电驴ED2K,迅雷下载,中文字幕 | Dybee电影蜜蜂
<iGnome> 这类片子，不看
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<binker> 打不开
<binker> 国语的配音都恨烂
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 做个神overlay吧
<iGnome> 棒子的，一律打死。
<binker> 变味了
<cfy> iGnome: 棒子的？
<cfy> iGnome: 棒子是指 韩国么？
<cfy> iGnome: 这个是日本的。
<iGnome> 记得是
<cfy> iGnome: 还是 棒子也指 日本？
<binker> Firefox  无法在 www.dybee.com 找到该服务器。
<binker>         
<iGnome> 那搞混了
<binker>         
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<binker>          请检查该站点名称没有错误，例如将  www.example.com 写成  ww.example.com如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。您的计算机或网络是否被防火墙、代理服务器保护，请确认 Firefox 得到授权可以访问网页。
<binker> 那网址打不开
<iGnome> 不是动画的。不提
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<cfy> iGnome: 动画的基本字幕
<cfy> iGnome: 蜡笔小鑫？
<iGnome> 有dvd好不
<cfy> iGnome: 这个中文的估计多。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.dybee.com/tag/动画
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<iGnome> 你才看小新
<binker> 很神奇，在ubuntu下面用火狐浏览器很多网站都可以访问，但是在WIN系统下也用火狐就访问不了
<cfy> iGnome: 不过嘛，这里基本没中文，除非中国出的
<iGnome> 动画 | 恐怖 | 喜剧
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.dybee.com/the-adventures-of-tintin-the-secret-of-the-unicorn-2011-720p.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 《丁丁历险记：独角兽号的秘密》The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn.2011.720P&1080P-1080P无水印高清,电驴ED2K,迅雷下载,中文字幕 | Dybee电影蜜蜂
<binker> win系统下的火狐好像被修改了
<binker> 乱七八糟的
<iGnome> Happy Feet Two.2012.720P
<binker> 动不动就跳出百度的导航页面
<ifucan> 新手求教：ubuntu10.04内核 3.0.0-6-generic禁用NVIDIA独显，开不了特效，什么原因？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<palomino|working> 你用的中国版的吧 , binker
<binker> 我没有中国版的
<palomino|working> 那怎会有百度导航
<binker> 我用的是简体中文版的火狐
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<binker> 我在英文官方网下载的
<ofan> palomino|working: 长名君
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 一大早的，symantec endpoint还没装好就已经重启3次了
<cfy> binker: 换opera
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 4次了
<palomino|working> 我连英文官网也会给跳到中国版
<binker> 不是在那个火狐中文网
<palomino|working> 只能从ftp下
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 猛抽主席
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 轮到你了
<binker> 自动跳转那个叫做浏览器劫持吧
<imtxc> binker: 哥 其实你误会了， 你说的那个人是imtx
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Dropbox随系统启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373025 每次随系统启动都会弹出输入密码的框，输入密码后也不能正常启动，一定要执行 用户目录下的dropbox才行，请问大家这是什么原因啊？ DeepinScrot-0953.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-05-03 10:12
<binker> 老大，你山寨阿
<imtxc> binker: 我从来没山寨过他啊，我这名好多年了。
<cfy> imtxc: 可以合体下
<binker> 那是他山寨你的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<binker> 他应该很少在这里出没的
<binker> 忙，
<cfy> iGnome: 赶紧学汉字
<binker> 因为很忙
<cfy> iGnome: 然后就有无数的可以看了
<binker> 你们说要不要安装最新版的UBUNTU1204呢？
<binker> 我现在笔记本上用的是10.04.4
<nyfair> 装12.10
<cfy> binker: 装最新版的fedora吧
<binker> 已经配置的很完美
<cfy> or gentoo
<nyfair> binker: linuxer就是要多折腾
<binker> 各种3D桌面显示特效都完美运行了
 * hamo 主席每次都调戏破马君...
<binker> 用着很舒服
<MeaCulpa_> fedora...
<binker> 舍不得换新系统
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: fedora咋了？
<MeaCulpa_> RH仔都不装~~
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: adam8157 装了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 真的？
<binker>  roylz劳力士金表阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 在家debian sid 办公室fedora 16
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 英雄，敬业爱岗忍辱负重牺牲小我啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) binker
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> binker: Rolex，别弄错了
<binker> 哈
<if_else> 各位兄台，fsck 默认只是检查文件系统，不会修复的吧？
<binker> 你们用什么软件上ｉｒｃ？
<palomino|working> xchat
<roylez> irssi
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 踢飞主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 居然敢比我快
<palomino|working> .....
<binker> 我用系统自带的Empathy
<binker>  GNOME 即时消息客户端
<binker> ｕｂｕｎｔｕ12.04的更新下载速度很慢阿
<binker> 晕倒
<cfy> iGnome: 40－32÷2＝4！
<cfy> iGnome: 这个对么？
<binker> 更新语言包要很久很久
<cfy> roylez: Twitter上人们津津乐道的讨论的一道数学题，「40－32÷2＝？」..小学生的答案是「40－32÷2＝4！」，理科生对此反应：回答的很正确！！文科生对此反应：回答不正确！！
<binker> 不对
<binker> 呵呵应该等于２４
<binker> 先乘除后加减阿
<cfy> binker: 看仔细哦。
<binker> 看仔细了
<hamo> cfy: 我没看懂...想了半天也没懂
<adam8157> cfy: 哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: !
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157: cfy 4的阶乘？
<binker> 没有先用括号
<adam8157> gfrog: 那么难啊
<cfy> hamo: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> 没错啊
<binker> ４则运算
<imtxc> binker: 。
<adam8157> binker: 4!=24
<MeaCulpa_> 北美大学才教阶乘吧
<imtxc> cfy: 小学就!?
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<MaskRay> st> 40 - 32 / 2          -> 4
<MaskRay> 他们是学 Smalltalk 的
<ofan> MaskRay: 谁？
<cfy> .......
 * gfrog_working 蛋蛋你又穿越。。。 adam8157 
<cfy> imtxc: 不知道。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 思密达
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 坏死了
<imtxc> imadper: 好啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 你现在人在哪儿?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 别娇嗔!
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 好呀~
<MaskRay> cfy: emerge -1 dev-lang/gnu-smalltalk    ;  /usr/bin/gst
<imadper> imtxc: 还在北京吗?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [有视频有真相]linux手写输入法 ibus-tegaki http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373027 某家最近看中一款x86平板 目前为止,还木有linux大神对某家进行指教, 所以不敢下单. 有帖为证: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=372739 据某家所知, ibus己经有了两款手写输入法 最早发布的是 ibus-handwrite ,只是识别率低 ,目前还 …
 * gfrog_working 匿掉
<imtxc> imadper: 说让我等等结果。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 昨天终于去了家公司见了下HR
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 怎样
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 好~
<imtxc> imadper: MeaCulpa_ 昨天一个经理面我， 没问技术的问题
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 就瞎聊，感觉答得不怎样。。
<imadper> imtxc: 没问技术问题就不好办了...
<OTiux> 大家早
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么理解的（smalltalk显然不靠谱……）
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 多来几次就好了
<imtxc> imadper: 不是啊 ，28号已经笔试面试过了。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 4!=24
<imtxc> imadper: 昨天复试。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦~ 那挺好, 什么公司呀?
 * MeaCulpa_ 从不考虑有面试的单位
<imtxc> imadper: 忘了。。。。
<imadper> .......
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 为啥啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 你牛...
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 说错了~~
 * MeaCulpa_ 从不考虑有笔试的单位
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<imtxc> imadper: 他要收了我 我就记住他们的名字。
<huntxu> ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 那根本就没什么公司我能去了
 * hamo 都素牛人啊
<ofan> imtxc: 找到工作了？
<MaskRay> smalltalk expressions are separated by an exclamation mark '!'
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 。。。。。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 都是有笔试的, 要不怎么筛选呀
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在呢 基本上呢 小公司都不面技术 觉得靠谱就行
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ...哪个公司没面试？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 4的阶乘
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 不能2k人报名, 就都去面试吧
<huntxu> imadper: 鄙廠沒有
<MaskRay> 40 - 32/ 2 ! 完全合法
<imadper> huntxu: 贵公司果然高人一等~
<imtxc> imadper: adam8157 那天第一个人跟我问了半天tcp/ip 和 数据结构的东西了。
<imadper> imtxc: 干嘛的公司?
<MaskRay> 40 - 32 / 2 = 4! 完全合法，返回 true
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: tcpip有什么好问的
<imtxc> imadper: 等等我找邮件。
<huntxu> imadper: 就電話聊了半個小時天，然後就被忽悠來了
<nyfair> imtxc: 把他收进后宫
<MeaCulpa_> 帧结构背诵？？
<hoxily> OTiux, 早
<adam8157> huntxu: 重金收买啊
<MeaCulpa_> 蛋蛋，你们那里有笔试么
<imadper> huntxu: 他们找的你, 当然不用笔试了~
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: adam那里有
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 对啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 就问了问我报文里面都有啥内容。
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 这google一下只要几秒...
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 放在脑子里不浪费么...
<imtxc> 还有socket编程的一些，还有内核模块啊， 自旋锁 信号量这些。
<huntxu> imtxc: 報文裏都有啥內容，球分享 = =
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 不知道啊，小地方，可能也就那样的问法吧。
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<iGnome> 做通讯的。就需要这些啊。 imtxc
<huntxu> 神突然粗現了
<MeaCulpa_> 来吧，对我们讲讲ip报文，然后上面的tcp报文，然后说明一下BGP报文和TCP的区别的意义...
<iGnome> 改自己的协议等，或者做自己的通讯芯片
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有
<imtxc> huntxu: 我就把 tcp/ip那本书第一页的内容给说了说。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你乱叫的话我这里没有notification啊
<iGnome> 可以看书的？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 啊 他就这样问的。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: consultant有哇
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iGnome: 不能啊。
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 我擦...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 啥顾问
<iGnome> 。那记得住啊。平时用不上
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 不知道，忽悠的吧，哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 其实意思理解就好，但是要说详细，实在无聊
<iGnome> 细节肯定都对不上
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，我多年前考试还靠小抄呢
<imtxc> iGnome: 学过些网络知识，大概的还是记住的。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: 抄，大腿上？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然不把蛋蛋加入notify的列表
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 恩，大腿上纹一个TCP...
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 哇塞。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: (4!=24) -> True
<iGnome> 太强大了
<imtxc> imadper: 然后昨天就扯淡了。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋赶紧学学
<imtxc> adam8157: 那货昨天拿着我的电话号码问了半天。。。
<imadper> imtxc: .....
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa_: bgp就是走tcp的啊。。。 还有嘛区别？
<imtxc> adam8157: 说干嘛不换个北京的号码啊，是不是没打算长期在北京工作啊什么的。
<binker> 哈
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog_working: bgp关注哪些，不关注哪些，可以说一说嘛
<binker> 简直就是严刑逼供
<iGnome> imtxc: 没给你做婚前检查？
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa_: 矮油，13条选路策略，我可背不下来，囧。 面试的时候因为这个被鄙视过
<imtxc> iGnome: 还就问我想要多少钱
<binker> 估计还做了脑神经检查ｌ　
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 这个我也比较关心
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog_working: 所以嘛，绝对的无稽
<iGnome> 给多少？
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa_: 需要背书的面试都二爆了
<binker> １４Ｋ
<imtxc> imadper: 28号第一个面我那个搞技术的问我 我说6K
<imtxc> imadper: 好像吓着他了。
<iGnome> 那蛋蛋会气死
<imtxc> imadper: 然后昨天我就说5.5
<iGnome> 那你还能活？
<binker> 打杂的都３。５ｋ了
<imadper> imtxc: 他们接受了吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 估计压力大。
<binker> 他们接不了吧
<imtxc> binker: 大佬 工作不好找啊。
<binker> 嗯，
<binker> 你们在北京。？？？
<ofan> test
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 你去前门的小店铺试试吧，那里都4.5-5了，还包吃住
<imtxc> ofan: 。
<^k^> ofan, .. ..  ㍢ 
<binker> 现在物价飞涨，１０００等以前的１００
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 啊？
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 球介紹。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 找到了？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我有门路早自己去了。。
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 大佬你牛。
<imtxc> ofan: 还没呢，第一家面试。
<imadper> gfrog_working: ... 卖什么的?
<ofan> gfrog_working: 你也变长名君了
<iGnome> 嘎嘛好养活的。只要吃点昆虫。
<ofan> imtxc: 加油
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 我这个水平 估计也就5K最多了
<imtxc> ofan: xiexie
<gfrog_working> imadper: 貌似是个超市，去年去溜达的时候看到的，八成今年工资又涨了
<huntxu> roylez: 重操賣人舊業吧，我7你3
<gfrog_working> ofan: @@
<binker> 要对自己有信心阿
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<ofan> imtxc: 面进去以后好推荐我
<imadper> gfrog_working: 那我没这个水平,  超市要求非常高的
<binker> 自己创业好
<imtxc> ofan: 哥你那么牛的
<MeaCulpa_> TuneIn被GFW做掉了？
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 為毛我家附近那個超市整天廣播招聘才2k
<ofan> imtxc: 哪里牛的
<gfrog_working> imadper: 码农都当得，还搞不定个超市？ 人家又不问你数据结构
<binker> 要找效益好的超市
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 地脚不同，人家那是前门啊
<imadper> gfrog_working: 人家问你, 怎么样摆放货品, 才能让客户买更多的东西..
<binker> 我们这里有家超市生意很好
<imadper> gfrog_working: 需要大量的数据挖掘的
<binker> 福利多的要死
<huntxu> imadper: 別傻了，輪不到你管這些
<gfrog_working> imadper: 屁，敢回答这样问题得工资得50k
<imtxc> ofan: 你在美帝啊
<ofan> imtxc: 牛人都不用上学的
<huntxu> imadper: 超市就是看隊長收誰錢多，就擺誰的在好拿的地方
<imadper> huntxu: 但是你拿得不是800一个月..是5k...
<ofan> imtxc: 谁说在美帝就要牛的
<imadper> gfrog_working: 5k也行吧...
<binker> 都是整箱整箱发福利
<huntxu> imadper: 50k也不挖掘
<imtxc> ofan: 求蛇头卖我去美帝要饭。
<gfrog_working> imadper: 5k的不管这些，货架能码整齐就行。。。
<imadper> huntxu: 给我50k/m. 我就去挖掘去
<huntxu> imadper: 5k就是拖拖地，聊聊天，補補貨
<imtxc> imadper: 我感觉貌似我要多了。。。
<binker> 就是就是
<imadper> gfrog_working: ....
<binker> ５Ｋ就是一个小经理
<imadper> huntxu: .....那你还不跳槽过去...
<huntxu> imadper: 50k是看別人拖拖地，聊聊天，補補貨
<MeaCulpa_> Ubuntu论坛登录功能真是2货
<gfrog_working> imadper: 你通过面试了，明天昌平挖沙子去吧。
<ofan> imtxc: 在这我连要饭都不行
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道什么样子的公司
<huntxu> imadper: 要有門路早過去了啊
<imtxc> imadper: 那家技术的笔试和面试都挺容易的，就让我写了个双向链表和 strstr 还有快速排序和二分查找。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 得有人给我个h1b我才能合法要饭
<imadper> gfrog_working: ... 昌平? 为毛是那里? 我喜欢平谷
<binker> 去考公务员
<binker> 哈
<gfrog_working> imadper: 平谷哪有产沙子的地儿
<imadper> huntxu: 找人卖过去...
<piggybox> imadper: 那些东西经常一起买的就放一起呗，比如可乐边上是薯片
<imadper> gfrog_working: 都是山, 可以采石
<huntxu> imtxc: 快速排序現在只會 #include <stdlib.h> qsort() = =
 * hamo 求被卖啊..
<binker> 挖地三尺就有沙了
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你追不上度孃就想走了啊
<ofan> piggybox: +1
<imtxc> huntxu: 其实也不是很复杂的。
<ofan> 可乐+薯片是必备的
 * gfrog_working 当年诺西的笔试题，让我实现几个time相关的函数，我照着android的库抄了一遍，囧。
<imadper> hamo: 卖你来我们学校剪草, 你来吗?
<imadper> gfrog_working: 能查资料?
<ofan> gfrog_working: 背代码？
<gfrog_working> imadper: 远程笔试，传真给我让我做
<huntxu> imtxc: 沒說它復雜，是沒必要記
<MeaCulpa_> Ubuntu论坛谁搞的...phpBB能被弄成这样...
<imadper> piggybox: 多少要分析一下, 每个客户购买的东西吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 一叶
<ofan> 吧
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 这个论坛无法登录嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 论坛程序很老了
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: oneleaf
<binker> 老大弄的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 貌似是
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 登录以后会回到登录页面
<roylez> hamo: 下贱，18摸来不？
<imtxc> huntxu: 是啊，所以说简单嘛
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 那python重写个
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 只要知道sid就能用别人的号登陆了
<imtxc> imadper: 哦 还问我iptables。。
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 上面的发言是怎么重写的？
 * gfrog_working 不过话说android的c库真的很简洁，抛掉那些兼容性的包袱，C可以很优雅，优雅到忧伤。
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ?
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 那是干嘛的公司呀..
<hamo> roylez: 米国啊...求被卖到米国啊
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 上面怎么发言？
<imtxc> imadper: 找到了。
<imadper> imtxc: 我记得之前面过一个中软华泰
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 上面怎么发言？我更本登录不进去
<roylez> hamo: ....
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我也登陆不进去
<huntxu> adam8157: 後悔 = =
<imadper> imtxc: 跟你说的有些相似
<ofan> 不知道为啥
<ofan> 登陆后还显示未登陆
<roylez> hamo: 即使蛤蟆到了米国也得被遣返滴....
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 想去骂你几句都不行...
<adam8157> huntxu: 你跌惨了?
<huntxu> hamo: 南京和漢陽你們的物種都上街了
<cfy> ofan: sid........... ee 长干这种事。。。
<binker> 那是
<imtxc> imadper: 一个什么的通信公司。之春路
<imtxc> imadper: 不是那个。
<hamo> huntxu: 那是 基蛙君... cc gfrog_working
<ofan> cfy: 上次就是直接用ee登陆
<binker> ＥＥ是大神阿
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒慘，0.1...
<huntxu> adam8157: 但也後悔啊
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 地方挺好
<imadper> imtxc: 知春路, 我就去过那里的沃尔玛
<huntxu> imtxc: 知春路向你招手
<imadper> imtxc: 那你现在住在哪里?
<imtxc> imadper: 对啊 那个沃尔玛的那个楼里面
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: èµ°
<imtxc> imadper: 那公司就在沃尔玛上边。
<huntxu> imtxc: walmart那裏有個樓麽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 这心里素质还买股票呢
<imadper> imtxc: 那不错诶~
<huntxu> adam8157: 打算投資黃金了
<imtxc> imadper: 我住的跟那里挺近
<imtxc> huntxu: 叫什么大厦来着
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 有钱人..
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 你不是想说沃尔玛对面吧。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 淫都
<huntxu> imtxc: 附近都是高帥富才住得起啊。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，fsck.ext3 -N /dev/sda2 没有效果？
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 不是对面啊，上面。
<if_else> -N 不执行指的是什么意思？
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 只知道那里的希格玛大厦。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 就是的, 你以为知春路是我这种屌丝住的起的吗?
<if_else> 我想仅仅检查文件系统是否有问题
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 哦 找到了 银都大厦啥的。
<if_else> 而不让 fsck 修复
<huntxu> if_else: 不執行就是不執行
<if_else> 仅仅检查
<imadper> gfrog_working: 做音频芯片的那个公司?
 * adam8157 咩的 忘了CC!!!!!
<if_else> huntxu: 兄，不执行是指哪个参数？
<imtxc> imadper: 我跟我同学几个人住一间小宿舍 他们有工作我没。
<if_else> -y
<imadper> imtxc: ...学学胡须哥, 在天通苑住, 半个小时也到了
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 盈
<imtxc> imadper: 不怕 住不了多少时间了。
<imadper> imtxc: 知春路真不是我这种屌丝敢住的
<huntxu> if_else: 你要的是-n吧，-n是對有些文件系統類型才有效果的
<huntxu> if_else: 自己man看
<imtxc> imadper: 他们不收我我就走了。
 * imadper 其实我都是住在大桥底下的....
<imtxc> imadper: 地下室多好啊。
<huntxu> imadper: 下半年快解放了，搬到西二旗就美好了
<if_else> huntxu: 那 -N 是指的什么，man 手册理解不是很透彻
<imadper> hu
<imadper> huntxu: 西二旗交通方便吗?
<huntxu> if_else: -N指的是啥都不幹，就告訴你說本來准備幹啥...
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须大佬的单位在嘛地方啊？
<huntxu> imadper: 有城鐵+公車呱。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 西二旗房租不低啊
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 西二旗。。 那苦逼地方。。 要嘛没嘛
<huntxu> imadper: 而且時間可以錯開的嘛
<imadper> huntxu: 我来广州的时候还没有呢...
<huntxu> adam8157, gfrog_working : 我說公司搬過去。。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 资料呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 你还没找到房子？
<imadper> huntxu: 现在变化好大...
<imadper> jyfl987: apue, 你没有?
<adam8157> imtxc: 9月搬
<hamo> adam8157: 搬哪了准备？
<imadper> jyfl987: 18/19两章就是
<huntxu> adam8157: 你又搬了啊？
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于找到合租的妹子了？
<adam8157> hamo: 附近
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哦，也比较苦逼，不过离度娘比较近，可以去跟 hamo 面基
<if_else> huntxu: 兄，fsck.ext3 和 fsck 有些不同：
<adam8157> hamo: 没有"又"
<if_else> huntxu: fsck.ext3  -n  Make no changes to the filesystem
<huntxu> if_else: -N咧？
<caleb-> 不喜欢用 fsck
<caleb-> fsck.foo 比较靠谱
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 那天去18摸順道去看了一下，不遠
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 外觀霸氣 = =
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 你说18摸还是度娘？
<imtxc> huntxu: 18m在什么地方？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哎呀，路过度娘好多次，还没进去参观过。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 下午去瞻仰一下。
<imadper> huntxu: 18m不在奥运场馆那里嘛?
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 感覺18摸對面不遠
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 離度孃這種高帥富區還是挺遠的
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 西二旗软件园里有一个楼，是18摸帝都研究院
<imadper> imtxc: 好像在水立方那里
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 哦啊。
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 原来你搬园里去了。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 這邊坐不下了
<imtxc> NND这几天人好多，出去玩玩 全是人 没意思。。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 已經在樓上租了另一個辦公司給售前和銷售了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 园里那个湖不错，但是饭堂比较痛苦
<imtxc> imadper: 你说人家要是问对工作啊 待遇啊什么的有什么要求这样的问题该怎么回答啊。。。。
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我的老东家在园里有个楼，去转悠过几次
<imtxc> imadper: NNND还问我觉得最失败或者最成功的是什么时候？
<imadper> imtxc: 看公司, 要是小公司, 在乎利益的, 就少要工资, 多要休假
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 一个月上７天半
<imadper> binker: ........
<binker> 其他的自由活动
<binker> 工资少就这样
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 18m東南偏東400m
<binker> 他们出高工资，才有资格叫天天上班
<imtxc> binker: 大佬好。
<imtxc> binker: 求份工作
<binker> 我都没事干
<imadper> binker: 大佬, 你讲咩?
<binker> 你求啥工作阿
<imtxc> binker: 我现在找个能交房租能吃饭的就好了。
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog_working 衛星圖 40.047427, 116.290905
<hamo> huntxu: 18M在园区有2个楼...
<imtxc> imadper: 小公司才不会放假呢。
<imadper> imtxc: 更不会多给钱
<hamo> huntxu: 一个环宇一个钻石
<binker> 嗯，不放假，就自己给自己放假
<adam8157> hamo: 这个楼很萌
<imtxc> imadper: 对啊。
<huntxu> hamo: 鑽石 = =
<binker> 老板巴不得你天天给他卖力干活呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 我們應該是在左下角那片。。。
 * imadper afk
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 矮油，你不说经纬度，我还以为是oracle呢。。
<hamo> huntxu: 钻石可以他摸的中国研究院...
<hamo> adam8157: 哪个？寰宇？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 左下角那个楼似乎是刚刚盖好？ 前阵子去18摸路过那，它正装修呢
<imadper> 刚看百度招聘上的一个新闻, 写着, 马化腾和李彦宏在一起高潮迭起...
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 唔，就是在裝修
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 矮油，那你们搬进去岂不是要当人肉净化机
<imtxc> 额 发现这里面的人工作的地方都好牛啊。
<cfy> imtxc: 那你呢？
<huntxu> gfrog: 淨化就淨化，比在這邊憋著好
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@
<huntxu> gfrog: 一個座位只能放個本和一個顯示屏 >.<
<imtxc> cfy: 我还在找  所以啊，以后要少来
<gfrog> huntxu: 矮油，跟我们财富中心的office一样苦逼，显示器得用支架架起来，要不然桌上啥也放不了了。
<hamo> huntxu: 软通动力？
<gfrog> huntxu: 你们那些地儿的楼都贵啊。
<hamo> gfrog: 用这cherry还在这笑话财富的人...
<gfrog> hamo: @_@
<jyfl987> imadper: aque好像没有 你发个最新中文pdf给我
<imadper> ....
<huntxu> hamo: 軟通動力是神馬
<imadper> 又让我发, 有走了, 我发哪里去...
<huntxu> gfrog: 話說你們現在那樓就不貴麽 = =
 * adam8157 咱的桌子够大 cube也够大 cc hamo gfrog 
<huntxu> adam8157: diet coke謝謝
<gfrog> huntxu: 肯定比CBD便宜吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 鄙廠就只有餅乾和茶葉
<huntxu> 還有瓶什麽果糖 = =
<hamo> huntxu: 贵司是哪里啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，试过在桌上摆4个显示器+俩本儿，键盘还勉强能放下。。。
<huntxu> 不知道誰買的。。。
<imadper> 你们有没有在朝阳区的诶?怎么都在海淀...
<hamo> imadper: 我想去朝阳啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<imadper> hamo: ...有什么公司吗?
<hamo> adam8157:  你的比 基蛙君 gfrog 还要大...
<imadper> jyfl987: 我实体书
<hamo> imadper: 360
 * gfrog time to have fan， 撤退。
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 这年头还买实体书
<huntxu> 嚓，11點半就fun。。。
<imadper> hamo: 360..
<imadper> jyfl987: 对, 屏幕看久了累, 没钱买kindle dx
<adam8157> huntxu: 时间随意
<huntxu> 妹的，一個上午就沒幹什麽事 TAT
<gfrog> adam8157: 看迷糊了，qemu的tech talk啥时候开始？ 怎么写3号，还是星期五？
<huntxu> 光看郵件新聞和聊天...
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天吧
 * huntxu 下午要認真幹活...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过我就不去了。。。 这边有virt devel跟qe，结果还要kernel devel来讲qemu， 丢人丢大发了。
<imtxc> imadper: 没面试经验啊 太衰了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去问问-gdb的东西
<imadper> imtxc: 我也没, 没关系, 我去面试都不带紧张的
<gfrog> adam8157: 求私下分享。
<imadper> imtxc: 要就要, 不要就拉倒, 随意
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊 对了 那货还考我gdb makefile...
<imadper> imtxc: 考这么多...
<imadper> imtxc: makefile也好多规则呢...
<huntxu> gfrog: 嚓，好意思說你們是virt team麽 = =
<hamo> adam8157: 哪个dev讲啊？
<LeithWong> 小心这里边有＇那货＇哦
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<adam8157> hamo: dave yang
<imtxc> imadper: 对啊，笔试就写了我两个小时 手都没停 胳膊都疼了 又聊了一小时
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦... 这是想让你进去之后什么都做呀.. 行吧
<imtxc> imadper: 谁知道，关键那公司我仔细看了，没什么妹子。
<imadper> imtxc: 找妹子还不是手到擒来的事情...
<imadper> imtxc: 长得别太xxx, 找妹子不难吧
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么找 皮条网站？
<imadper> .........................................\
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 那些都不靠谱.. 得找正常的妹子..
<imtxc> imadper: 干脆不聊找工作者破事了 聊聊妹子
<imadper> imtxc: ..
<imtxc> imadper: 把你在帝都认识的妹子都推荐给我 我面面
<imtxc> imadper: 还有几天闲时间
<imadper> imtxc: 我认识的太多了, 我有个同学北影的, 我打算等我回去把他们班的妹子面一个遍呢
<yangjia> $TERM这个环境变量一般什么时候会用到呀？
<imtxc> imadper: 你说的  得找正常的。
<imadper> imtxc: 北影的不正常?
<imadper> imtxc: 好歹是个一本吧
<imtxc> imadper: 哎 少年。
<imadper> imtxc: 里面妹子又多又漂亮
<imtxc> imadper: 多是多 可是高帅富也多啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 比妹子少多了
<palomino|working> 高帅富:妹子不需要是1:1
<imadper> imtxc: 算了, 先吃饭去~  怎么都比软件学院强~
<imtxc> palomino|working: ++
<hunt_O> imadper: 自從去過廣外北校
<hunt_O> imadper: 我再也不覺得有哪裏妹子多...
<imadper> hunt_O: 北京的二外
<imtxc> hunt_O: 什么地方？
<imadper> hunt_O: 你怎么改这么个名字...
<hunt_O> imadper: 你沒感受到，下課鈴一響，你那種眼睛看不過來的狀態
<imadper> hunt_O: 有点儿大小眼的感觉..
<hunt_O> imtxc: 白雲山下。。。
<imadper> hunt_O: 我没去过, 只知道在白云山~
 * imadper 先去吃饭了, 各位~
<nyfair> hunt_O: 这怎么感觉是乡下人进城呢
<hunt_O> nyfair: 差不多 = =
<dslinux> soryy test
<cfy> iGnome: 神，你来啦
<hunt_O> cfy: 沒大沒小的，對神要用“您”
<hunt_O> cfy: 不是“你”
<nyfair> hunt_O: 真没文化，要用祂
<jyfl987> oh my lord
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天手贱从12.04升级到了12.10，进不去图形界面了，求大家帮忙解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373039 看到咱们12.10这个版块里有人发了个12.10的源，我忍不住换上，然后更新了，最终重启了电脑，发现进不去桌面了，只能停留在命令行文本界面，登陆上以后，通过ALT+ctrl+F7也无法进入图形界面，提 …
<sabless> Õâ¸öÊÊÇÖÐÎÄƵµÀ°É
<sabless> ///
<iGnome> 这家伙谁啊。
<Evanescence> Linux上有没有同步google服务的工具啊？比如calendar，contacts之类的。我搜索了下，没找到啊
<iGnome> gpe类的，似乎有吧。
<cfy> huntxu: 那是bot
<cfy> huntxu: bot可没那么先进
<cfy> 好吧，我改改。。
<MeaCulpa_> 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373043 我在VM里安装了ubuntu11，让后不会安装vmtools了 怎么吧？ 谁能帮我 统计信息: 发表于 由 还在继续998 — 2012-05-03 12:16
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子拖蛋蛋
<ryanzlf> 为何我的pdf文档，索引都是乱码啊
<ryanzlf> 正文都正常
<mengfei> 换个软件试试，mupdf .foxit.adobe reader
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 你们ibm的校园实习生招聘真坑...
<imadper> roylez: 都是销售岗位, 都没技术岗位..
<iGnome> imadper: 18m是全民销售呢
<roylez> imadper: ...
<roylez> imadper: sales CEO上台闹的
<iGnome> roylez:
<imadper> iGnome: ...好吧...真心太坑了...
<iGnome> 你咋还不上台？ roylez
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 校园实习直接上销售？？
<imadper> roylez: 你快上台吧
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 真的假的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 给你页面, 稍等
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 恩
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: http://campus.chinahr.com/2012/pages/bluepathway/p-blue.asp
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y IBM2012校园招聘
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 你看左面的, 都是gbs, S&D,GISF部门
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 只有GTS, 说了句会unix或者编程是个加分项目
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: ... 是个加分项目, 而且语焉不详....
<roylez> imadper iGnome 我也想上台啊
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: GTS不是销售，是服务~~
<imadper> roylez: 我支持你, 把我卖到ibm, 我给你投票
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 电话支持嘛
<roylez> imadper: 我上台了，会规定女员工全部只让穿短裙 MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> GBS也是服务
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 不光吧
<IDC-E28DD4FD4C8> #help
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 齐B?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我上台就要求穿牛仔裤，紧身
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 不知道.. 反正就是, 没要技术岗位
<MeaCulpa_> 短裙掩盖的太多了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这个未必，丑点的穿这个要死人的
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: GTS和GBS也是技术岗位...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 擦屁股需要技术~~
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 自从我见识过hp的擦屁股人员之后, 我就觉得, 擦屁股不需要技术的
<iGnome> roylez: 现在不齐了。都是露B小短裙了。
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 什么事情都咬定, 美国和中国不一样, 就可以了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我每次启动windows都跑一个 DEL /S *.log
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 好多log~~
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 哪个目录的？
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 你见识一下我吧，我就曾是hp擦屁股的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: C 根目录
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: DEL /S 是recursive的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Windows还是NB的
<iGnome> 擦屁股，，只需要忽悠。
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 那你知道hp笔电的bios有白名单吗?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: ...这屁股我不擦
<imadper> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: c盘有个 hiberfil.sys  3.0G
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那是你hibernate的...
<iGnome> 休眠？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 休眠文件跟swap文件分开了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没事休眠到硬盘干啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 电池抗不住啊
<MeaCulpa_> Windows唯一的强项吧，很多人Linux没搞定休眠到硬盘
<iGnome> 这破18m搞啥系统哦。
<cfy> iGnome: 神，饭吃好了呀
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: en，我家里的休眠到硬盘也会挂呢
<binker> 连接被重置
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>         
<^k^> binker:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> binker: 你是不是想试试看老k会不会打瞌睡?
<cfy> binker: ...
<binker> 孤狗几乎成废物了
<binker> 长此以往，孤狗迟早遭弃用
<binker> 不管搜什么，都是连接重置
<binker> 令人抓狂
<binker> 神奇的网络
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，吃喵的一掌 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dskeej34rdg.gif
<adam8157> binker: 逻辑混乱
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<hoxily> sabless , Õâ¸öÊÊÇÖÐÎÄƵµÀ°É
<binker> adam8157你翻墙高手阿
<hoxily> sabless , 原文是 "这个是中文频道吧" ?
<adam8157> binker: 7x24h
<binker> 我没登天梯阿
<cfy> roylez: 你家的猫？
<binker> 也不会遁土
<MeaCulpa_> 搞cloud的都是阿三...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 你们也在搞嘛不是
<hoxily> 为什么我把"Õâ¸öÊÊÇÖÐÎÄƵµÀ°É" 用iso-8859-15还原为字节数组后, 重新按照gb2312解码, 得到的结果仍然有一些小错误?
<hoxily> 像这样子: "这?鍪是中文频道吧"
<imadper> roylez: 18m到底是有多喜欢java... 刚才我看了几十个技术性的实习生岗位, 除了一个python的, 其他全是要求 强壮的java编程技巧.... MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 卖硬件的都喜欢Java
<binker> 晕倒
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: why?
<binker> ＩＢＭ喜欢自己的机器
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 没Java全世界work load少一半
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哦？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们家openshit账户呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: 难得不是直接注册么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有这么一说/
<hoxily> 都没人知道吗?
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<dslinux> test
<^k^> dslinux, .. ..  ㍤ 
<dslinux> what
<binker> test
<dslinux> 名字随便吊
<^k^> binker, .. ..  ㍥ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Ubuntu12.04时出现了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373047 我做了一个安装U盘，进入安装后，到了分区挂载时不能分区。第一种情况：我在D盘压缩了40G的空闲磁盘空间，但在安装分区界面却显示为不可用？！无法分区。第二种情况：我想直接在D盘上分区，但在选择分区大小时却总是在点“继续” …
<dslinux> 现在的BOT 那么吊啊
<roylez> cfy: 不是...
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你喜欢 3D 电影不。。
<dslinux> 刚发的帖子 那行不是 bot说的吗
<dslinux> test
<binker> 不喜欢
<^k^> dslinux, .. ..  ㍥ 
<binker> ３Ｄ电影不怎么样阿
<cfy> binker: T__T,只有3D版本。。
<roylez> cfy: 大部分时候，不喜欢
<cfy> roylez: 那取缔3D?
<roylez> cfy: 我说了也不算的啊
<cfy> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: 展昭给马汉讲自己的英勇故事：＂那天我探逍遥楼，获得重要情报，却误中机关，身受重伤。我强提一口真气，支撑到开封府，突然眼前一黑。＂
<roylez> 马汉关切的问：＂你昏倒了？＂
<roylez> 展昭：＂不，是包大人出来了。＂
<palomino|working> 看·过·了
<cfy> roylez: ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 再吃喵的一掌 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dskeej34rdg.gif
<hamo> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 没意思。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 老图了
 * hamo 嘘...
<roylez> hamo: 好多周没踢他了
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 早啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 坚决用户计划踢人的国策
<palomino|working> ........
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<palomino|working> 踢人都要计划阿- -
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那个果然是有邀请骂的
<jyfl987> Have a promo code to enter?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 估计特殊邀请嘛有特殊的limit
<adam8157> jyfl987: 应该没用, 推广用的吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  他们的官方联系也在freenode里  #openshift
<jyfl987> adam8157: 语言选择居然有一个 do it yourself 难道你们是提供iaas
<cfy> roylez: ..
<cfy> roylez: 都下午了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 寻求GATEWAY 47H49C安装UBUNTU系统帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373050 本本是GATEWAY 47H49C。双显卡的。 想把WIN7干掉，直接上UBUNTU，这样也方便搞技术了。 貌似主要问题就是驱动了。请问这方面的有好的解决方法没。比如显卡，声卡，网卡什么的。 谢谢各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 impulse — 2012 …
<MeaCulpa_> 很容易漏掉那个f
<Token> 唉……
<Guest42933> ？
<sunjun> Guest42933: What's up man?
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: ^_^  果然可以运行任意二进制程序
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以上去随便玩了
 * MeaCulpa_ 越来越喜欢webos...没动力去碰BB了
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa_: 偶也想要一台，不知从哪买。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> dd_dd: ... 淘宝
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa_: 据说很便宜$49.99
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa_: 能发链接不
<MeaCulpa_> dd_dd: 自己找
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: webos都要死了的...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中cd命令为什么无法进入非自己创建的文件夹中？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373053 我在学习ubuntu系统的命令，学到CD命令时，当前目录下有一个文件夹music，假设我在当前目录下又创建了一个目录yl001。当使用cd yl001可以进入到yl001这个目录下，可是当我使用cd music时，却提示没有这样的文件或目 …
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa_: 。。。没在淘宝上买过东西，把你买的那个店家的链接发给我吧
<MeaCulpa_> dd_dd: 懒
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa_: 懒是我的本性
<jyfl987> cfy: 去申请个 openshift玩啊 有lisp支持
<MaskRay> ofan: autojump -> fasd  https://github.com/clvv/fasd
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: clvv/fasd · GitHub
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥东西
<ofan> MaskRay: zsh的插件?
<MaskRay> ofan: 代替 autojump 的东西
<ofan> MaskRay: autojump是啥
<cfy> jyfl987: openshift?
<jyfl987> cfy: 对的  申请一个玩 可以弄个我以前跟你说的那种服务
<jyfl987> cfy: 用mongodb存lisp代码 映射个url 大家就提交就可以了
<cfy> jyfl987: 在线跑？
<jyfl987> cfy: 是的 你看这个 页面的介绍 https://openshift.redhat.com/community/blogs/a-paas-that-runs-anything-http-getting-started-with-diy-applications-on-openshift
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: A PaaS that runs anything HTTP: Getting Started with DIY Applications on OpenShift | OpenShift by Red Hat
<cfy> jyfl987: 好。过会看看
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa_: 你还是给个链接吧，我自己看，没谱
<Cherrot> 各位用什么插件实现 Vim中 C/C++ 自动补全？ OmniCppComplete + Ctags吗？
<imadper> Cherrot: 考虑clang吧
<imadper> Cherrot: 动态补全才是王道
<Cherrot> imadper: 动态补全？
<imadper> Cherrot: 对
<imadper> Cherrot: 实时编译器补全
<Cherrot> imadper: clang是另一个编译器是么？
<imadper> Cherrot: 对
<imadper> Cherrot: 他也提供补全信息
<Cherrot> imadper: thanks 我看一下:)
<imadper> Cherrot: 客气~
<Cherrot> imadper: 等下，问什么叫动态补全？ 强大在哪呢？
<imadper> Cherrot: 在于实时补全, 不用你生成tag文件
<ofan> Cherrot: ctags/cscope
<jyfl987> imadper: 那就要把代码跑一遍了
<Cherrot> imadper: 原来如此, 果断体验去 :D
<jyfl987> 不过也可以苦逼的一个一个的分析
<imadper> jyfl987: 差不多诶~
<imadper> jyfl987: 你生成tag, 也要跑一大下的
<jyfl987> imadper: 把所有情况都考虑进去也可以 分析定义部分就可以
<jyfl987> 不过如果是脚本语言 有动态部分 也很复杂
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, tag应该是只分析定义吧
<Cherrot> 两个方案  ctags/cscope
<imadper> jyfl987: 这个只能c/c++
<Cherrot> clang + clang_complete 是么
<imadper> Cherrot: cscope是浏览用的
<imadper> Cherrot: 对
<ofan> Cherrot: 你要啥语言
 * imadper 有没有perl语言的补全?
<Cherrot> ofan: C/C++ 就可以 :)
<jyfl987> imadper: 比如我搞一段用计算来生成变量名称的 你就非得算一遍才能知道我新定义了哪个变量  比如 在python里  globals()[repr(2**128)] = True
<imadper> ofan: 我要perl的.. 有没有?
<hamo> imadper: 问神啊...
<ofan> Cherrot: ctags/cscope
<imadper> hamo: 好像他不用补全的
<imadper> jyfl987: 动态语言没法搞, 要编译器跑的
<ofan> Cherrot: neocomplcache
<jyfl987> imadper: 不是没法 只是会被我这种人恶意攻击
<jyfl987> imadper: 不过如果是自己定制 没有谁跟自己过不去
<imadper> jyfl987: 你自己呀
<ofan> Cherrot: ctags其实就可以,c-x进补全模式
<Cherrot> ofan: thanks :)
<ofan> Cherrot: np
<imadper> ofan: 每次还要生成tag吧
<ofan> imadper: 对 得更新，不过有插件会自动更新
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 那还可以接受
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这下悲剧了：终端无法打开了～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373057 中午没有事做，在软件中心下载了两个游戏，然后又装了VirtualBOX，结果悲剧了：终端无法打开了～ 找到 附件—>终端，点击没有反应； Ctrl+Alt+T 没有反应； Reboot之后重试，没有反应... 有没有和我一样的同学？ 系统是 12.04  …
<ofan> imadper: 我是绑定一个快捷键
<ofan> imadper: 需要的时候更新一下
<richardlxc> hello
<imadper> ofan: 不过我不用vim的..  太难学了... 从gui界面下复制那个快捷键之前记一次忘一次, 现在不用了, 反而记住了
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙，早啊
<ofan> imadper: 难道你用emacs?
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<binker> ｖｉｍ不难学阿
<ofan> imadper: 我去
<gfrog_working> roylez: 主席你已经到米帝那边去了？
<imadper> binker: 从网页复制的文字, 怎么粘贴到vim里, 你记住了?
<ofan> imadper: vim还能emacs难学？
<binker> 关键是要用心
<vulture> vim还好……
<richardlxc> emacs好啊
<imadper> binker: 那你说出来那个快捷键是啥?
<ofan> 力插得也用emacs?
<imadper> ofan: 我觉得吧, emacs就是不好配置, 用起来比vim简单
<jyfl987> imadper: 需要 set clipboard=unamed 并且还得有x支持
<binker> 呵呵，我就是用到的时候就会记住
<richardlxc> ofan: 是的呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 不用吧, 可以直接 "+p 还是什么别的鸟快捷键
<richardlxc> ofan: 很强大的编辑器，or system
<binker> 嗯
<vulture> emacs感觉太复杂了……vim简单 就一个配置文件.vimrc……重装不怕
<piggybox> 还好我用macvim，有一堆osx快捷键容易上手
<ofan> richardlxc: 恩 是os,不过emacs缺一个好的编辑器
<imadper> vulture: 还有配色呢? 还有插件呢?
<richardlxc> emacs也是个配置文件加些plugins
<binker> 我记得用来编辑安卓的启动菜单
<ofan> richardlxc: 这是最基本的
<binker> 当时里面就只有一个ＶＩ
<imadper> binker: vi
<richardlxc> ofan: what's base ?
<binker> 也只好用那个文本编辑器了
<piggybox> vim配置用这个直接就搞定 https://github.com/carlhuda/janus
<^k^> piggybox ⇪ t: carlhuda/janus · GitHub
<ofan> piggybox: 最常用的也就是c-c c-v c-o之类
<imadper> binker: vim也博大精深的, 没你想的那么好学
<ofan> piggybox: 话说你咋不睡觉呢
<binker> 嗯就是用ｖｉ
<roylez> imadper: vim最好学了
<piggybox> ofan: 快睡了。。。
<hamo> roylez: 护照还没到手？
<imadper> roylez: 不信!
<roylez> hamo: 到手了
<imadper> roylez: vi
<vulture> 呵呵……恩……不过编辑器而已……自己顺手最好了……
<binker> 那么呵呵
<ofan> piggybox: 你那现在几点了？
<binker> 就是就是
<vulture> 其实gedit也挺好用的
<imadper> roylez: vim从firefox复制一段文字的快捷键是啥来的? 我每次都忘..
<deathshadow> gedit 有函数跳转吗
<binker> 嗯，我经常用ｇｅｄｉｔ
<imadper> binker: 你别用全角字符了...
<binker> 不过不是用来编程
<hamo> roylez: 话说你护照上几个国家了？
<richardlxc> 远程编辑文件时候，没vim or emacs，是很难搞定的
<piggybox> ofan: 晚上11点半
<binker> 懒得切换输入法阿
<ofan> piggybox: 额
<m0ugly> piggybox, 你在哪儿？
<binker> 直接在输入完整以后回车
<richardlxc> google drive for linux 什么时候出？
<ofan> richardlxc: 没emacs正常
<ofan> richardlxc: 没vim这系统就废了
<richardlxc> ofan: ？
<binker> 就变全角字符了
<richardlxc> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> vim是必备的
<vulture> 远程还是vim或者vi好……唉……昨天断网……连手机热点上……网速慢…500k的东西…firefox怎么也下不完
<ofan> richardlxc: 哈哈啥
<imadper> ofan: vi肯定有, vim不一定
<deathshadow> 怎么不用 鼠标中键 粘贴呢
<vulture> 最后……还是用wget下完的
<ofan> imadper: 差不多
<binker> 是啊
<ofan> 貌似ubuntu默认都vim
<cfy> imadper: vi不一定
<binker> vi
<imadper> ofan: vi比vim还难用..
<cfy> imadper: nano可能有
<imadper> cfy: nvi吗?
<richardlxc> vim is better than vi:)
<imadper> cfy: nano... ed...
<ofan> imadper: 所以叫vi improved
<binker> vi 很好用阿
<vulture> 嗯嗯
<binker> 用着很舒服
<deathshadow> 各位 nginx 执行CGI的错误 一直没搞懂
<deathshadow> *1 upstream timed out (110: Connection timed out) while reading response header from upstream,
<deathshadow> 有谁有经验 吗
<ofan> deathshadow: proxy?
<richardlxc> c-v 编辑时候，vi，貌似不可以
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: vimperator? ;y
<imadper> ofan: 开始, shell默认的快捷键都是emacs系的
<deathshadow> 不是 执行irc.cgi 出问题
<ofan> imadper: 那是bash的
<imadper> ofan: zsh不是吗?
<ofan> imadper: 我vim绑定键
<ofan> imadper: 而且我vim里也设置c-a,c-e之类的
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: firefox插件?
<MeaCulpa_> 几乎所有人的shell都用emacs binding
<imadper> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 对呀，你问的是啥
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 只是某几个按键而已
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 我咩都没问
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 哦, 我想起来了
<binker> 睡觉去
<MeaCulpa_> 14:23 < imadper> roylez: vim从firefox复制一段文字的快捷键是啥来的? 我每次都忘..
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了。。注册不了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么注册不了？ 我就注册了啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 我问的是, 我在gui的剪贴板上复制了东西, 怎么粘贴到vim上, 好象是"+p, 但是不确定了
 * MeaCulpa_ 经手装的AIX里.kshrc都set -o vi, 可惜，我也会顺便装了zsh
<deathshadow> ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我也不知道，鼠标...
<richardlxc> google drive for linux 出了吗？
<binker> 有的网页禁止了右键复制功能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 还没玩过vi模式的bash
<richardlxc> 可以装插件
<richardlxc> 复制
<richardlxc> 或者 看源码，复制
<imadper> binker: 可以直接看源码, 然后复制
<cfy> jyfl987: 验证码错误，然后就点刷新啥的，也没反应
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<binker> 无法用右键在页面上直接复制
<MeaCulpa1> imadper: set clipboard=unnamed
<dd_dd> ofan: 数组那个初始化怎么写的呢？char str[22]= ?
<imadper> MeaCulpa1: ... 一定要这样吗?
<MeaCulpa1> imadper: 我vim一直和X/windows explorer共享剪贴板
<imadper> MeaCulpa1: 这样不就是共用剪贴板了吗?
<MeaCulpa1> imadper: 我所知道的最简单的做法就是这样
<ofan> dd_dd: char str[22] = {0};
<MeaCulpa1> yes
<richardlxc> emacs 就很强大了，直接 c-spac j or k and then M-tab
<MeaCulpa1> 不好么？
<ofan> dd_dd: 你是马甲吗？
<binker> 比如360doc
<jyfl987> cfy: 既然错误 你再填一次就是了
<MeaCulpa1> 公用剪贴板不好么...
<deathshadow> linux imadper: 选定后 就会有复制的了  按鼠标中键可以粘贴 试试
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了，我暂时也用不到。。。
<dd_dd> ofan: char str[22]='\0'行吗？我忘了这句话的意思。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你太挫了 就填一次验证码没过就放弃了
<MeaCulpa1> imadper: 你要麻烦的也可以，装个xsel
<richardlxc> any one use Google drive??
<ofan> dd_dd: no
<binker> 你们都不用干活哦？
<cfy> jyfl987: 刷新没效果。。。点get anthoer也没反应。。
<binker> 不用上班么？
<binker> 幸福阿。
<jyfl987> cfy: ctrl+f5
<ofan> dd_dd: char str[22]='\0'; 就是 char str[22]; str=0;
<cfy> jyfl987: 而且，注册来干嘛也不知道。。。
<ofan> dd_dd: 或者你试一下，有时候也不敢很确定 lool
<jyfl987> cfy: 放lisp代码啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 你放了些什么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我准备弄个forth的环境上去
<jyfl987> cfy: 让大家可以贴forth代码 去玩
<jyfl987> 也可以把我自己的虚拟机给弄上去
<imadper> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> imadper: 你要用到vim的多个剪贴板？用register啊
<MeaCulpa1> 剪贴板就让他和系统共享了
<dd_dd> ofan: 我忘了，貌似有人曾经告诉过我
<imadper> MeaCulpa1: 我只是想记住那个快捷键...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: tty下如何？
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 这个和tty没关系，tty下有screen
<imadper> ofan: 好像你说的对
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: tty下我就ed了，毛vim
<MeaCulpa1> :)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: tty下有统一的剪贴板么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: :-)
<ofan> imadper: 啥
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 不知，没有，要毛剪贴板，搞个文件即可
<imadper> ofan: 初始化字符数组
<ofan> dd_dd: 有好几星期没写c了，感觉很生疏lool
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 那X下一样 要毛剪贴板
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 你要从vim里贴东西进火狐...
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 火狐接受stdin, 就不要毛的剪贴板，哈哈
<dd_dd> ofan: 我都6个月没写过c了。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 我也想从vim里粘帖东西到w3m
<dd_dd> ofan: 连初始化都忘了。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: nnd 在tty下很火大 要去一个链接 要自己对着敲url
<ofan> dd_dd: 我一般memset
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 话说，vimperator的火狐是可以2-way IO的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 我用pentadactyl
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 你坐在机房里操作？
<iGnome> 2/Clear
<dd_dd> ofan: 这两天有了兴趣，才写写，pointer+memset ?
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 我也用
 * ofan --> Chrome <--
<ofan> dd_dd: yep
<MeaCulpa1> Chrome sux...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 有时候还是用w3m多  比如昨天要测试redis加载数据的性能 开个ff或者chrome会狂吃io
<dd_dd> ofan: 我也不喜欢数组。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: only computer sux
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 性能那么紧张？
<dd_dd> 貌似可以malloc + pointer
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 你看个html, 提交个http，还要浏览器？你不是高手么...
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: urllib2
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 我自己的烂机器 总共才4G内存 结果要加载的数据有快3G了 我要开ff一票页面打开的话  我怕ram out
<cfy> jyfl987: 就管理代码的？
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: curl
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么跑？
<ofan> dd_dd: 其实对于静态的都可以，= { ... }更好一些
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 我大脑没装html parser
<jyfl987> cfy: 啥？
<ofan> c++ 11支持对vector之类复杂的结构初始化了
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: python的html parser一大把吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 我还是不知道这个是啥。。
<dd_dd> ofan: 哦
<cfy> jyfl987: 和github啥区别？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 我说错了 没有render
<jyfl987> cfy: 是让人贴一段代码在你这里跑起来的
<cfy> jyfl987: 在我本地机子上？
<jyfl987> cfy: 比如我提交一段lisp代码 你给我个访问地址 访问的时候是运行的结果
<jyfl987> cfy: 不就是那个server上嘛 你们这些人 怎么读书都读傻了 我也读书 怎么就不这样呢
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: :P
<cfy> jyfl987: 这有什么用？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你问我这个的话 我无话可说了
<piggybox> jyfl987:  http://sisc-scheme.org/sisc-online.php
<^k^> piggybox,啥网址y SISC - Online REPL
<jyfl987> 一个repl有个p用
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧。关键我只有一台电脑。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: wtf
<cfy> jyfl987: 一台笔记本。
<jyfl987> cfy: wtf*9999
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个么。。。。。。
<dd_dd> ofan: 字符串最后那个\0在没在数组里？
<jyfl987> cfy: 都说了叫你申请那个 openshift来搞
<ofan> dd_dd: 编译器是吧'..'当int解释的
<ofan> dd_dd: 不是数组
<jyfl987> dd_dd: 在
<jyfl987> dd_dd: 你申请空间都要多申请一个的
<dd_dd> ofan: 嗯
<dd_dd> jyfl987: 哦
<cfy> jyfl987: 我已经注册了。。不过用不来
<jyfl987> cfy: 你刚才还说验证码过不了 现在却悄悄注册了
<cfy> jyfl987: 对啊，然后我又打开了。。。。注册好了嘛。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 本就如此
<cfy> jyfl987: 你玩吧。没兴趣了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你的呢？给我看看
<jyfl987> cfy: 我代码还没上去 在看文档
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。差不多哦知道，openshift是个什么东西了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 不过，我好像不怎么用得到。。
<imadper> cfy: 搭建一个个人博客
<jyfl987> cfy: 你那个lisp已经有人搞了 你只要装上改改就可以用了  我现在环境还要自己写
<cfy> imadper: 还要跑在自己的电脑上？
<imadper> cfy: 跑在opensh*t上呀
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<cfy> imadper: openshift有这么多性能跑？
<imadper> cfy: heroku不是也可以吗?
<imadper> cfy: 这类的东西不少吧
<dd_dd> linux下没itoa...
<imadper> dd_dd: sprintf
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> dd_dd: itoa这种东西, sprintf直接搞定了
<cfy> imadper: 你有搞么？
<cfy> imadper: 给地址看看
<imadper> cfy: 没...
<imadper> cfy: 主席有 heroku的
<imadper> cfy: roylez.heroku.com, 好象是
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【在使用cmake时，如何静态编译】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373060 如题，我下载了一个软件源代码tarball，这个软件依赖库A跟库B。 一般情况下，我在终端直接敲cmake然后make，make install就能编译安装，但这种情况下，软件是动态链接到libA.so libB.so 此时此刻，我想让这个软件静态链接到库A、动态链 …
<cfy> roylez: 主席，经常手抖，然后reboot?年纪大咯 :D
<cfy> imadper: jyfl987: 我现在根本不关心这些，相比较我更关心怎么把emacs '重写‘ 遍
<imadper> cfy: 虽不明, 但觉厉
<dd_dd> imadper: printf进行格式转换时怎么办的
<jyfl987> cfy: 我倒是想重写vim 用我的虚拟机环境 vim的操作简直就是在生成forth指令
<cfy> jyfl987: ?
<cfy> jyfl987: 的操作，在生成forth?
<MaskRay> cfy: emacs 还是不错的。在学 gnuplot，emacs 的 gnuplot-mode 挺方便的。vim 就是缺这样的repl环境
<jyfl987> roylez: 你踢他做啥？
<roylez> jyfl987: 他说我老
<jyfl987> roylez: 你是万岁万岁万万岁的人 怎么不老
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
 * jyfl987 伟大领袖ro主席万岁万岁玩玩岁
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: coke?
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 不去，没空
<jyfl987> roylez: 1313113 你看都131万岁了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 擦
<ofan> cfy还没进来
 * MeaCulpa1 自去
<cfy> roylez: 怎么又kick 我。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 哪只手抖
<huntxu> adam8157: 小入0.5%
<jyfl987> cfy: 你仔细观察下vim的指令
 * adam8157 npr的消息, cgc希望离开天朝
<roylez> cfy: 你污蔑我老
 * adam8157 看奥巴马了
<imadper> dd_dd: 你能理解你自己的问题吗?
<roylez> adam8157: cgc是啥？
<imadper> dd_dd: 完全没看懂你在问什么...
<ofan> adam8157: 他不管事
<dd_dd> imadper: 哦
<adam8157> roylez: 陈
<cfy> roylez: 陈 光 诚
<imadper> roylez: 陈%光%诚
<jyfl987> cfy: 比如你要向下跑个100行 你的动作是 100j  这不就是先压个100到当前栈 然后压个j的指令么
<roylez> 你们都知道呢
<MeaCulpa1> Girl Chasing Gay
<cfy> roylez: 不看 新闻的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去美国好
<cfy> jyfl987: o
<ofan> cgc是个棋子
<jyfl987> cfy: 许多操作都是这样 但是他的vimscript又是反这个顺序的  如果他的vimscript是用forth语言 那就跟他操作完全对得上了
<adam8157> roylez: 这两天NPR一直在说
<roylez> adam8157: 不关心这些蛋蛋疼的新闻
<jyfl987> ofan: 美中央在下一盘很大的棋？
<cfy> 好了，怎么防止root用户手一抖就reboot了呢？
<ofan> jyfl987: 小棋
<ofan> cfy: rm /sbin/reboot
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: reboot啥命令？
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: reboot啥命令？删了即可
<jyfl987> cfy: simple: mv root root.orig echo "are you really want to reboot" > root
<jyfl987> reboot
<cfy> 失败的方案：
<cfy> 替换/sbin/{reboot,halt,shutdown}：这个太坑人，这些文件不是我们应该碰的。 用包管理装上的文
<cfy> 件，除了/etc/底下的，其他都是我不想碰的。
<jyfl987> s/root/reboot/
<cfy> http://roylez.heroku.com/2012/04/08/reboot-guard.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 记录root命令到syslog和防止误重启操作 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<ofan> cfy: sudoers
<ofan> 貌似可以强制输入密码
<cfy> 但是偏偏那个人用到的脚本非要root来跑（鄙视一下写脚本的人）
<ofan> 奥 你已经root了
<dd_dd> imadper: sprintf能转化后传给变量吗
<flh> ofan: 强制输入密码?
<jyfl987> cfy: root好
<imadper> dd_dd: sprintf的返回值?
<ofan> cfy: 写个脚本替换reboot
<flh> ofan: 我的一个系统无法su root
<imadper> dd_dd: 你要把什么传给变量?
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，不用sudo的lu过
 * adam8157 css padding 上右下左 上右下左!
<ofan> flh: 直接su
<dd_dd> imadper: 把int传过去，传出char
<imadper> dd_dd: 传出的是int
<flh> ofan: 文件权限不够,不能用了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 顺时钟 从0点到11点 你记住这个顺序就容易了
<ofan> flh: 你悲剧
<ofan> flh: 直接用root 登陆
<dd_dd> imadper: int n=72;char c;c=f(n);
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：virtualbox 访问物理分区中的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373061 ubuntu系统12.04，安装virtualbox虚拟了一个win7家庭高级版32位，想访问物理分区（3个ntfs格式）文件，在vbox下得设置--共享文件夹中无法看到分区，求解～～～ 3.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 illusion — 2012-05-03 14:56
<dd_dd> imadper: char c[2]
<imadper> dd_dd: f是个什么东西
<flh> ofan: 我用过备份,而备份的空间用过:chmod -R 777 /media/sda4
<dd_dd> imadper: 把int转换成字符并返回
<flh> ofan: 是的,只能直接root才能安装
<ofan> flh: 用root登陆
<imadper> dd_dd: 那就得看你的f函数写的对不对了
<ofan> flh: sudo应该还能用
<ofan> 如果你没改权限
<dd_dd> imadper: 这不没写呢吗。。。itoa貌似就是这个函数
<flh> ofan: 某文件权限弄错了,弄不回来
<dd_dd> imadper: 有sprintf，还需要sprintf干吗。不理解
<ofan> flh: 试试sudo
<imadper> dd_dd: 有什么好写的, 直接用sprintf就行了
<flh> ofan: 就是sudo 时出错,用不了....
<ofan> flh: 直接su
<imadper> dd_dd: 完全不知道你上句是什么意思, 你自己读一下
<dd_dd> imadper: 那还不如直接printf简单
 * Cherrot 有人写了个脚本 自动从github下载和更新插件 爽~
<MaskRay> cfy: alias reboot=
<ofan> flh: 要么切到console下root登陆
<imadper> dd_dd: sprintf不一定要输出到标准输出呀
<flh> ofan: 只在直接root 能用
<imadper> dd_dd: printf怎么进行格式转换?
<ofan> flh: 啥意思
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦也，明天不下雨
<dd_dd> imadper: int n=72;printf("%c",n)
<flh> ofan: root登录,才可以正常用.....安装之类的事
<imadper> dd_dd: 毛, 这样只是输出了, 没有把n变成字符串
<imadper> dd_dd: 况且,  你不是要转换吗? 你输出他干毛
<hamo> adam8157: 你觉得我天朝会放cgc?
<ofan> flh: 登陆后chmod u+s `which su`
<flh> ofan: 好的,试试
<imadper> dd_dd: 你先说清楚了, 你到底要干什么, 我感觉我没理解你要做什么
<ofan> hamo: 家属被控制了吧
<dd_dd> imadper: 哦
<hamo> ofan: 家属不家属的，海关是干什么的啊...
<ofan> hamo: ...不会经过海关
<ofan> 直接专机
<cfy> 和谐。。。
<flh> ubuntu12.04好像没意思,,安装好后,样子像xp
<cfy> 哦。。。
<mao> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/185542.htm
<^k^> mao,啥网址y 金陵造船厂确认将复制“泰坦尼克”号_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<cfy> 都肉身翻墙了。。。
<lokirf> flh: 不是吧
<mao> 2012要到了么，诺亚方舟么
<roylez> hamo: .
<flh> lokirf: 我安装了,也没用几次
<hamo> roylez: .
<ofan> cfy: 你也翻
<ofan> 翻去北朝鲜
<cfy> 。。。
<flh> lokirf: 只是支持了我的新一点的硬件
<cfy> 更糟糕
<ofan> cfy: 继续翻
<ofan> 去南朝鲜
<flh> ubuntu12.04安装了的人多不多?
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04]
<flh> 是的
<flh> Ubuntu "precise" 12.04
<imadper> dd_dd: char a[3]; int i = 56; sprintf (a, "%d", i), 这样就搞定了
<cfy> flh: 装ubuntu的都不多。。。。
<cfy> imadper: why C?
<imadper> cfy: dd_dd 需要
<dd_dd> imadper: 有输出没
<cfy> imadper: why not common lisp?
<imadper> dd_dd: 不输出呀
<flh> cfy: 是啊,可debian 7.0 没出来
<imadper> dd_dd: 就是转换过去, 你要输出就printf一下
<imadper> dd_dd: sprintf和printf不是同样的函数
<dd_dd> imadper: 嗯
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋今天是神马饼干啊？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 没去...
<cfy> (number-to-string 42) => "42"
<cfy> imadper: 看，多方便
 * hamo 原来淡淡每天都会变身不同的饼干...lol
<imadper> cfy: 跟 dd_dd 说去吧...
<imadper> cfy: 要是我, 我就perl了,  不区分字符串还是数字, 通过上下文区分了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 先去抢健怡
<cfy> (itoa 42)
<lokirf> 我想问一下有没有在ubuntu12.04搭建Nokia N9的开发环境
<cfy> imadper: @_@,你不是lisper么。。
<huntxu> imadper: perl蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_working: hamo roylez huntxu 其实我这会儿吧, 把blog的css改了...
<cfy> imadper: 你不lisper么？
<imadper> cfy: 不是呀..
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: lisp我总共就会几行
<huntxu> adam8157: 誰看你的blog啊
<imadper> cfy: 我跟你说过了...
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 看上去，没啥差别嘛
<cfy> imadper: ... 那你是perler?
<adam8157> cfy: 字体大小 颜色等
<roylez> adam8157: 你又蛋疼了
<imadper> cfy: cer也行
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。没啥变化感觉
<imadper> cfy: 我更倾向cer..
<cfy> imadper: 那cer吧，我改改
<imadper> cfy: 你的bot?
<adam8157> cfy: 白变黑还没感觉?
<cfy> imadper: 哦。不行。无法，验证你的’身份’。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 不早就是白的了？
<adam8157> cfy: 现在是黑的
<adam8157> cfy: 强制刷新
<imadper> cfy: 你的色盲有点儿严重了吧...
<cfy> adam8157: 你说最后的背景？
<cfy> imadper: ..................................................................
<imadper> cfy: 红绿色盲比较常见, 你这黑白色盲, 太稀有了
 * imadper 膜拜
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋竟然还会css
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 瞎改
 * gfrog_working 今天的饼干是。。。。。 太平梳打 cc hamo 
<adam8157> roylez: 欧美的men's large是多大
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu12.04下使用make-kpkg完美编译安装3.3.4内核 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373067 折腾了两天，总算完美地编译3.3.4内核！ 以前，去很多论坛上逛后，开始对自己编译内核感兴趣，于是，就踏上编译内核的探索之路！再此过程中，发现很多论坛给出的帖子，多多少少有些不够完美。大部分都是能编 …
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 欧美的men's large是多大?
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: ??
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Condum?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: T恤!
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: ... 我看看我脖子后面的，稍等
<MeaCulpa1> 我擦得去厕所看
<imadper> ....
<adam8157> huntxu: -0.4%
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 我是XXL...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Large我估计180左右，80kg左右
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我177-178cm 74kg 你推荐个
<MeaCulpa1> L吧大概...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 嗯
<MeaCulpa1> 蛋蛋身材不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: US那边给我寄T恤 让我选大小...
 * adam8157 咩的, 邮件header是乱的, 我从垃圾堆里翻出这封邮件的
<MeaCulpa1> 5'11'', 170lbs
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你给他们这个数字即可
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 在线填表...
<MeaCulpa1> large吧~~
<adam8157> en
<MeaCulpa1> 我美国老板也给我过件T-Shirt...可惜XL, 略小
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: Smarter Planet
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: idiot rules the planet
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<MeaCulpa1> Lucky and high-born idiots
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 定件大点的吧，坐等蛋蛋出T恤，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 已经定了 这基本就是收藏, 穿出来太傻
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 超人那件衣服嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 嗯 红帽大使
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 求照片...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 穿出来显摆显摆吧
<MeaCulpa1> 你们怎么不发红帽子
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 发了
<dd_dd> adam8157: 红衣大主教？
<MeaCulpa1> 求照片
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa1: 进rh地一天就发帽子了
<adam8157> http://imagebin.org/210756
<dd_dd> 貌似主教都有一定小红帽
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa1: 不过前几年都是米国产，现在改天朝产了。
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: P都没有...就一个徽章
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法在线升级到12.04，请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373071 今天升级的时候出现校验不正确，签名无效等等问题，在终端中sudo apt-get update在最后出现如下显示，请问这是个什么情况，如何解决 W: GPG 错误：http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Autom …
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 衣服的图片没找到
<MeaCulpa1> 米国还产纺织品？？
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa1: 据说有。。。 不过上次有个经理过来从米帝拿了几顶棒球帽，真的是天朝产。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 帽子是中国出口然后再买回来..
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 帽子上写的made in USA啊
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 哦 我忘了
<dd_dd> txgl
 * MeaCulpa1 roylez: 我们还是幸福的，论坛上，connection里看到好多阿三到处跪求AIX环境...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋，写在某个文件里那个给vim读的配置行学名叫神马来着？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • glib-compile-schemas not found 应如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373078 本人是新手，编译安装gtkpod-2.1.1时出现问题，如下 Code: soarsky@soarsky-laptop:~/gtkpod-2.1.1$ ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p ... checking wheth …
<adam8157> gfrog_working: Vim interprets markers?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哦，果然是这货， 多谢！
<adam8157> gfrog_working: np
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 不过据说现在的版本默认都不开这玩意了？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不会吧
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我不用这个, 但是多个风格不同的项目的话还是比较有用的
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 有几个文件比较蛋疼，没扩展名，vim自己识别不出来，我想直接在文件里指定文件格式。
<cfy> test
<^k^> cfy, .. ..  ㍨ 
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 哦 可以
<adam8157> gfrog_working: /* vim:set sw=8 noet */
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: cfy 我想起来是不是去年差不多这个时候做过这题：输入 12...n 的一个排列，每次随机 shuffle，问最小期望次数使得排列变成 12...n？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 怎么shuffle的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你们去年讨论的，我记得
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这什么科目的题目？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 随机 shuffle
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是吧。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Google codejam?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那不是我吧，我可不会这道题。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我跟 iGnome 一个专业的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 去年我没细想。今年忽然想起来了，打算重新考虑下。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 只会 n^2
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 当我没说
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你忘记了？
 * cfy 围观算法
 * cfy 好久没考虑算法了。。。
<imadper> 广州又要暴雨了... 又在实验室...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 答案是 $\sum_k [a_i \neq i]$
<imadper> 又回不去了...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: [P] = 1 当且仅当 P 成立
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: google codejam 好像是
<palomino|working> 这个答案吧
<cfy> imadper: ...............
<palomino|working> 我看不懂
<cfy> palomino|working: 破马好
<palomino|working> ....
<cfy> palomino|working: 就是(loop for i from 0 to (1- n) if (/= i (aref *arr* i)) count i)
<iGnome> 应该把大于10个字符的nick都踢了。
<cfy> iGnome: 神，您来啦
<iGnome> 影响排版。
<ofan> iGnome: 强烈支持
<ofan> iGnome: 人民的心生
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 声
<cfy> ofan: 你什么时候成人民了。。
<iGnome> 你上
<ofan> cfy: 我怎么不是人民
<ofan> cfy: 你要搞阶级分裂么
<iGnome> 踢破马
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<cfy> ofan: 你都在米国了
<cfy> ofan: 怎么样都不算了
<ofan> cfy: 怎么不算了，怎么老拿这说事
<ofan> 我又没移民
<cfy> ofan: 好吧，不说了。。。
<ofan> 贺  有帽儿了额
<cfy> palomino|working: 你觉得那段cl好理解么？
<palomino|working> 还是没看懂呢
 * MeaCulpa1 昨晚升级忘了更新PAM配置...还好某个角落里留了个root...
<cfy> palomino|working: 就是(loop for i from 0 to (1- (length *arr*)) if (/= i (aref *arr* i)) count i)
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我以为是随机交换两数，问期望多少次回去
<iGnome> cfy: 好累赘的写法。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 期望是最坏情况？
<iGnome> loop了，还for，还from to
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 最小期望次数是怎么弄得？两两交换算一次？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: shuffle 一次
<iGnome> 浪费键盘
<cfy> iGnome: 你给个理想的
<namoamitabuddha> 我还以为你们记得呢，看来全忘了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我说，乱序之后，怎么期望次数，是怎么算一次
<cfy> iGnome: 在你走之前给咯
<cfy> iGnome: 在你走之前给个，我瞧瞧
<iGnome> loop i 0 100
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: shuffle 就是选择一个集合然后 shuffle
<cfy> @_@
<MaskRay> haskell: sum . map (fromEnum.uncurry (/=)) $ zip a [0..]
<cfy> 这。。。。。。
<iGnome> 不是数学语法嘛。当然应该这样
<iGnome> 走了
<cfy> iGnome: 那haskell的呢？
<cfy> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你学过 MIX 么
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 题意到底是啥
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就是每次选某几个数然后 shuffle
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 问 shuffle 次数的期望的最小值
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 基本上是数学题，只要猜出规律然后输出就成。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 某几个数都是自己可以定的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 学过 MIX 没
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 原题是交换两数吧。不过没区别，只要shuffle的都是a[i]/=i的，都是期望1个变对
<hbphy> 。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 找一下原题，可能我记错了？
 * hamo 鄙视你们这下班这么早的人....T_T
<adam8157> hbphy: 谁?
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 壕，你啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 我没走呢
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 抱歉，我记错了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Gorosort
 * gfrog_working 到了每日固定的迷糊时间。看不进去码了。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 那就看无码的...
<MeaCulpa1>  lol
 * roylez 嘲笑6点以后下班的
<sunjun> sunjun:lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> hamo: 你过来表演一个~
<hamo> adam8157: 某人自动跳出来了...
<gfrog> roylez: 每天9点之后下班的飘过。
<hamo> gfrog: 求女主角啊...
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 每天5:00-5:30是我最清醒的时候，基本就这时候干活
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙....
 * palomino|working 站在 roylez 脸上眺望北方
<gfrog> hamo: 蛋蛋给你客串下。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: @@ 迷糊，跑个测试，然后到这吹水算了。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 主席~~~~
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: https://code.google.com/codejam/contest/975485/dashboard#s=p3&a=7
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Dashboard - Qualification Round 2011 - Google Code Jam
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: problem D 和 problem H 有啥区别
<zlszk> 请问在shell中执行的程序需要密码（sudo),怎么才能把密码存到shell文件中自动填写呢？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦，是网站出错了，只有 Problem D
<MeaCulpa1> zlszk: 这个问题问得好，同问这帮sudo鬼~~
<gfrog> zlszk: 把sudo拿到你的脚本外边来
<hamo> zlszk: expect
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 人家脚本有的需要sudo有的步骤不需要
<gfrog> zlszk: vimsudo，在NOPASSWD那行加上你的脚本。
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: vimsudo ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 讨厌啦，就不能都用root裸奔。。。
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: @@ 真的迷糊了
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 快回答
<adam8157> zlszk: sudo -S cc hamo
<zlszk> gfrog: 我想写个启动脚本，启动时候这些脚本好像是在用户级下运行的
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然知道这么脏的用法...
<adam8157> hamo: 我不用 只是说方法
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: adam8157 hamo zlszk 把密码写到脚本里终究是个很蛋疼的做法。
<adam8157> hamo: 脚本里从不用sudo
<roylez> adam8157: 那你脚本里用su？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: lol
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 没说要写进去，你说怎么解决人家的问题吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 改sudoer的配置嘛，去掉密码。
<adam8157> roylez: 有的脚本会用, root su到别的
<zlszk> gfrog: 我安了个程序，以前根据介绍能改到普通用户下执行，但是现在忘了怎么改了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 鄙视呢
<adam8157> roylez: 有的情况必须啊
 * gfrog 桌面上起了一堆虚拟机，跑安装的测试中。。
<hamo> gfrog: 居然用手动测试这么弱爆的方法...
<gfrog> hamo: 当然是自动跑的，切~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 12.04 amd64 私人打包版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373085 秉承私人打包的一贯原则，开箱即用，使用纯手工打包的制作方法，尽量对系统不做大的改动，确保原汁原味，适合试用，最大的特色就是没有特色。部分制作中的细节说明如下： 使用国内服务器，更新系统至5月3日，升级内核后删除 …
 * gfrog RHEL63比RHEL62多了10个包。。。 哪来的呢。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel就多了一个
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 那此用户正登录系统呢，怎么办？
 * gfrog RHEL63君要加油了，RHEL62要跑到终点了哦。
<gfrog> adam8157: 多嘛？ kernel-firmware？
<adam8157> gfrog: python-perf-debuginfo
 * MeaCulpa1 MGLB, 娃娃的幼儿园报名表是word, 还是rar压缩
<gfrog> adam8157: debuginfo默认不装的，大佬
 * MeaCulpa1 MGLB, 违法乱纪，从娃娃抓起
<hamo> MeaCulpa1:   MGLB？
<hamo> MeaCulpa1: MLGB?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 没看懂 @@ 登录的时候有不同？
<MeaCulpa1> hamo: Mama's old pussy
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 某用户正在你系统上，有3个tty, 这时候你要改他的sudo权限？
<hamo> ...
 * gfrog Oh， yeah， windows最终获得了冠军，在提前运行了5分钟的情况下，领先RHEL跑到终点。
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 况且你一改，该用户岂不是立马超级了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 哦，这个啊，不懂。 NOPASSWD不是可以指定哪些命令可以不要密码嘛。
<flh> hi
 * gfrog 亚军是RHEL62！ 
<^k^> flh, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog: 就为了跑个脚本，改用户某时段就能不用密码跑脚本里用到的命令了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 那我没招了。。。
<MeaCulpa1> sudo还是二货~~
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa1: 那 su 可以？
<zlszk> 网上查了下，可以把一些程序改成不需要密码执行
<MeaCulpa1> namoamitabuddha: root党，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa1: 为啥不能 sudo somescript
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 讨厌，裸奔党。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 少年，kexec之後，原來系統的進程在不
<adam8157> huntxu: 在
<adam8157> huntxu: 不在的话和重启有啥区别
<MeaCulpa1> namoamitabuddha: sudo一整个script, 和裸奔又有什么区别...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，这么牛？
<huntxu> adam8157: kernel panic之後的kexec呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 难道不是么
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa1: 不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有测试过 @@
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是kdump的情形，貌似貴廠的kdump把我扔到了一個busybox裏
<gfrog> huntxu: kdump之后竟然没重启？
<adam8157> huntxu: 没了
<huntxu> gfrog: default shell... 不然怎麽調...
<adam8157> huntxu: 问得kdump专业人士
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧。
 * gfrog 去跑个kdump的测试看看效果
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天的問題，扔一堆bin進去然後加一堆emit，結果搞定了
<adam8157> huntxu: 不懂 =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 還加了句 emit "echo \"====== guess what I'm doing ======\""
<hamo> adam8157: kdump是要重启的吧？
<gfrog> hamo: 我记得是
<hamo> adam8157: 只是说可以恢复回出现panic的上下文而已
<adam8157> hamo: dump之后重启?
<huntxu> hamo: kexec，把上下文弄出來復制到別的地方去，再重啟
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa1: 可以在需要的时候 sudo 啊，在脚本里面 sudo ...
<MeaCulpa1> namoamitabuddha: 人家不是问不要密码么
<MaskRay> hamo: panic时有没有办法自动halt或reboot，按电源感觉伤机器
<hamo> huntxu: 对啊，反正是要重启的
<hamo> huntxu: dump出上下文的功能是在那个特殊的kernel里，然后就重启了
<huntxu> hamo: 可以不重啟換成shell，只要你提前把要用的復制進去，也能用的啦
<hamo> huntxu: 你是说搞一个initrd似的东西藏在那个kernel里？
<huntxu> hamo: kdump本來就這麽幹的啊...
<hamo> huntxu: .
<gfrog> huntxu: 刚想问你为神马不去看crash，非要kexec之后去看上下文。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 這不關我事，我又不是調內核的
<gfrog> huntxu: 管理工具要做这功能？ @@
<gfrog> huntxu: 好强大
<huntxu> gfrog: 我只負責讓kdump+ssh/nfs能正常工作 = =
<hamo> huntxu: 犇
<adam8157> huntxu: 犇
<gfrog> huntxu: kexec之后开ssh和nfs？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/reboot-linux-box-after-a-kernel-panic.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Reboot Linux box after a kernel panic
<gfrog> huntxu: 我了个去
<huntxu> gfrog: 差不多吧，就是scp >.<
<huntxu> gfrog: nfs也是mount上貌似...
<gfrog> huntxu: 干脆启动一个正常内核算了，让用户感觉不到crash了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 和按电源没有本质区别
<hamo> huntxu: 牛大了...你得往initrd里藏多少东西啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 那就不是kdump了啊...
<hamo> huntxu: 静态编译一套nfs和ssh的程序..
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 还是有点区别的吧，硬盘神马的可能还能让它磁头复位/停转神马的。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 好
<huntxu> hamo: 裏面有so的哇哈哈
<hamo> huntxu: 在initrd里面？不是在硬盘里？
<gfrog> huntxu: 你这也不算kdump了啊。。。 难道是要把kernel corefile scp到神马地方去？
<yall> 'ls
<huntxu> -rw------- 1 root root 8.4M 2012-05-03 09:30 /boot-kdump/initrd-2.6.32-220.el6.x86_64kdump.img 也沒有很大啊...
<huntxu> gfrog: 一個vmcore.flat
<gfrog> huntxu: 难怪
<huntxu> gfrog: 是什麽我也不知道，至于為什麽要有這個功能我也不知道，我只知道它現在正常了 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们目前用的是netdump，直接dump到远程机器算了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 牛
<hamo> huntxu: 犇
<yall> 发现最近的编辑都是校，看来该写点正经的了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 了解下netdump，放到下個版本裏面試試？lol
<hamo> huntxu: 就是为了把core搞出去？
<huntxu> hamo: 好像...是的....
<adam8157> huntxu: 犇
 * gfrog 擦，这些二货，写了个死循环，然后里头加了个select()，我说程序跑完了怎么退不出来。。。 直接卡select那了。
<huntxu> netdump居然用default 6666
<huntxu> 那mpd怎麽辦
<gfrog> huntxu: 听到噪音说明有dump了
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<cfy> gfrog: 嵌入式出生的吧
<yall> -r--r--r--   1 tusooa miredo 9.2M [2009-07-03 22:19] ABS_Guide_CN.pdf #很好奇
<gfrog> cfy: 嘛？
<cfy> gfrog: 嵌入式的一般都习惯最后for(;;){}
<yall> wp现在貌似加载很慢
<yall> cfy: 那不就死循环
<gfrog> cfy: adam8157 蛋蛋之前这么干嘛？
<cfy> yall: 是啊。都习惯最后加个死循环
<adam8157> cfy: 习惯while 1
<cfy> gfrog: 搞不清楚蛋蛋在干嘛
<gfrog> cfy: 不是啦，py的，一个while True:
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<cfy> adam8157: 嵌入式出生的习惯for(;;){}否则编译器会报警告
<adam8157> cfy: 为啥会警告?
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。。。那嵌入式转py的？
<cfy> adam8157: 死循环啊。反正就报了
<adam8157> cfy: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 嵌入式嘛，不是gcc
<cfy> adam8157: codewarrior
<adam8157> cfy: 当时是gcc
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯？
<adam8157> cfy: 当时所有的编译链都是gcc
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。不过，freescale的都是codewarrior
<cfy> adam8157: atmel的倒是gcc
<adam8157> cfy: gao ji
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，32位嵌入式。。
<hamo> cfy: gao ji
 * cfy afk
<hamo> adam8157: gao ji æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> hamo: 蛋蛋它們廠的腳本，會把依賴到的so拷進去initrd.img裏面哦
<gfrog> adam8157: select 没办法转成异步模式是吧？ 如果没数据丫就一直等着了？
<hamo> huntxu: 淡淡他们厂比较gao ji
<adam8157> gfrog: timeout啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，也对，加个试试效果。
<huntxu> 手動隊列 = =
 * hamo 就觉得用select的人都是gaoji 的蛋疼...
<huntxu> hamo: 那你用什麽
 * adam8157 周六早上10:30去学口语啦
<hamo> huntxu: 自动调度....
<hamo> adam8157: 当心罗胖子...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你學日文？
<adam8157> huntxu: eng
<huntxu> adam8157: 那叫樂樂教你，袋鼠口音的
<adam8157> huntxu: 不用教 ei发成ai就是了 cc roylez
 * huntxu 今天把名下的 tickets 都關掉了 = =
<huntxu> 人生空虛鳥...
<hamo> huntxu: gao ji
<gobot_hamo>  hi! barjavel.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<huntxu> 踐踏 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏 gobot_hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: /quit
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
 * hamo lol
<huntxu> gobot_hamo: 践踏 homo
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 homo : 代表主人践踏你！
<huntxu> gobot_hamo: 践踏 hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
 * hamo 下班走人...
<huntxu> hamo: 嚓
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: adam8157
<gobot_hamo>   adam8157 : 代表主人践踏你！
 * hamo lol
<huntxu> 居然中文命令的
<ofan> 目测不是python写的
<yall> .
<adam8157> ofan: go
<adam8157> huntxu: 你晚上都吃啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 7-11 公司前台mm買的
<OT_mobile> 晚上吃妹纸做的爱心晚餐~~
<ofan> 秀恩爱的踢
<OT_mobile> π_π
<huntxu> π
<palomino|working> :o , OT_mobile
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 竟然还有瓶健怡。。。
<palomino|working> 方便面2碗? , OT_mobile
<ofan> OT_mobile: 说不定是其他屌丝给她做的
<OT_mobile> 呃，黑米粥，焖大白菜，肉末炖蛋，麻辣豆腐
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<OT_mobile> 我买原料回家的~
<palomino|working> :o
<OT_mobile> 好久不见的裸衣雷姊晚上早
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 用U盘上的Ubuntu启动，无法进入系统，如何修改Grub？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373089 小弟用live usb安装了ubuntu在U盘里，启动后进入选择启动项，按e进入编辑模式后看到了图片里的信息，请问如何修改并保存？然后如何启动？画红线的地方与网上的教程有些不一样，网上的是root＝”hd0，0“，我这里 …
<Evanescence> 有人用在Mutt中用GPG的么？请问是不是加了--always-trust参数？我感觉这个参数不对啊，配置我是从网上弄的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373092 鼠标不能动，快捷键alt＋ctrl＋f1～f9都没用，其他快捷键也没用，只能狠心按重启的有木有，痛心阿...3天已经死了不下10次了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 bad boy — 2012-05-03 18:29
<richardlxc> hello
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<computer_> 请问一下 有没有 面向过程设计软件在ubuntu 中？
<ofan> 。。
<computer_> 大哥们有的话推荐一个？
<iGoogle> cfy: 兰戈DVD国语
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<computer_> ？
<iGoogle> cfy: 找音轨嘛。找不到
<Freebuilder> 换了 sun 的 jre，速度飙升！
<palomino|working> 之前用的啥?
<palomino|working> openjdk?
<Freebuilder> openjdk 咋差距这么大呢
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> openjdk几阿?
<palomino|working> 6还是7?
<Freebuilder> 6
<palomino|working> 喔。。。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 换了 sun 的 jre，VM-UML 不卡了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 有这么明显？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 是的，我也不知道为什么
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 以前我倒也用过sun的JRE，不过速度上真心没感觉到差异——拿Netbeans体验的话
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 楚凡科技有些不稳定，不知道是 eclipes 的问题还是楚凡的问题，死了好几次了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 你的 netbeans 也比 eclipes 快是吧
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 网上都这么说
<palomino|working> 因为eclipse在linux上慢的出奇吧.....
 * imadper_ 有人搞过 squid没
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 但我这就是 netbeans 也卡，明显没法和 eclipse 比，但换了 sun 的 jre 就明显快起来了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我很少用eclipse，说不上来哪个更快。 以前2G内存时Netbeans比较吃力（64位系统）
<imadper_> palomino|working: 那也没有我的emacs慢
<palomino|working> -o- , imadper
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 病根真奇特啊，竟然出在JRE上 嘿嘿
<palomino|working> 以前ubuntu带一个拿gcj编译的eclipse，倒是很快，但疯狂崩溃阿。。
<imadper_> XwinX: 大佬， 配置过 squid没？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, netbeans 7.x 没那老问题了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我现在用 7.2 开发版，可惜不太稳定 LOL
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何用goagent实现全局代理? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373098 chrome+goagent+sharp proxy的网页代理方式我已经会了 怎么把他用成全局代理? 我直接把ip和端口填进去设置没有用啊? 求解释~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-05-03 19:02
 * imadper_ 谁配置过squid啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！！！
 * imadper_ 热死了...
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=373099
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: VP-UML 有序行、唯一性咋没显示 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<richardl`> hot
<richardl`> hello
<^k^> richardl`, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 没用过这个属性…… 你有没有发现 VP UML 最大化时可能导致菜单不可用
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 窗口最大化？我的正常啊。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 有时候处于最大化状态时，点击菜单会一闪即逝 :(
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 键盘操作呢？
<MaskRay> imadper: unbound
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 键盘正常
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我这只是参差不齐，鼠标过去就齐了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 可能是鼠标不太好了，按键磨损
<richardlxc> 大家好
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, GTK 的界面就是对鼠标要求高的那种
<balckhat> NickServ- REGISTER
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<balckhat> NickServ- REGISTER
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: :D  你的 oder 和 unique 是在哪找到的？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 选中关系 -> 回车打开属性框 -> 角色 -> 三个点的按钮
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 哦 哈哈 还真没用过这功能
<vulture> xfce……x ubuntu使用中……
<vulture> 啊哈哈哈哈
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜好
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你放学了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 我就没上过啥课……
<Cherrot> roylez_: 你没去访美啊？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336226
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 夏天来了烧烤哥HI起来了！药药药~ 切克闹~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> roylez_: 大叔太喜感了……
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336177
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【修复向】香蕉君教你跳TokyoHip - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> MaskRay: 啥? 马甲哥?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336013
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 破铜烂铁架子鼓红遍国外网络 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu12.04经常死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373102 gnome环境 鼠标不能动，快捷键alt＋ctrl＋f1～f9都没用，其他快捷键也没用，啥都不能干，只能狠心按重启的有木有，痛心阿...3天已经死了不下10次了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 bad boy — 2012-05-03 19:18
<MaskRay> imadper: 你是要缓存 dns 吗？unbound 只要配置一行就能用
<imadper> MaskRay:不是, 我要做代理, 用实验室的电脑~
<imadper> MaskRay: 不过我放弃了, 因为机房太热了~!!!!!!!
<vic> arch有没有默认用systemd的打算啊？谁知道哦
<soiamso> imadper: squid 默认那个配置也就要修改一下域就可以了吧
<MaskRay> imadper: 代理什么？
<imadper> soiamso: 以前是, 但是今天更新了一下, 突然不能用了
<imadper> MaskRay: 代理服务器呀就是~
<soiamso> imadper: 没有什么问题，就不需要升级了吧
<imadper> MaskRay: 我们这边宿舍限速, 但是实验室不限速, 我就想通过实验室的机器代理上网
<imadper> soiamso: 但是 ,问题是已经升级了...
<imadper> soiamso: 而且不能用了..
<imadper> soiamso: 我也很纠结..
<imadper> yall: 你去吐嘈 xwinx吧
<MaskRay> imadper: 那不是 dynamic port forwarding 吗？ ssh -D
<soiamso> imadper: 是你连不到实验室，还是在实验室的机器也不能用？
<yall> imadper: 啥
<imadper> MaskRay: ssh慢, 要加密数据的, 很多人一起用不行的
<imadper> soiamso: 实验室的机器能收到请求, 不能转发, 我估计是配置的问题
<soiamso> imadper: 实验室能通过squid 访问吗？
<imadper> soiamso: 不知道, 我出来了, 里面太热了...
<imadper> soiamso: 等晚上ssh修改吧...
<imadper> soiamso: 问题是我不会配置squid这个鸟东西...
<soiamso> imadper: 也就一个文件
<imadper> 那我也不会呀...
<soiamso> imadper: 你在自己的机器上配置好，发配置文件到服务器
<debianer> 我QQ聊天的信息总有人知道，怎么回事哦
<zuriaake> 有学python的吗？
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 好办法, 我今晚试一下~
<imadper> zuriaake: 好多
<zuriaake> really？
<imadper> zuriaake: 不信算了
<soiamso> zuriaake:  perl的也很多
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • EA这是要干什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373104 听说EA要参加下周的ubuntu开发大会，难道会有bf3forlinux-_-||。好吧，我yy了π_π 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2012-05-03 19:41
<zuriaake> 没见人讨论python呢
<imadper> zuriaake: 别信 soiamso , perl的很少
<imadper> soiamso: 我今天就被鄙视了, 因为我会 perl
<imadper> soiamso: 难以置信!!!!
<zuriaake> ~~~
<zuriaake> 我刚刚接触python
<zuriaake> 很痛苦~~~
<soiamso> zuriaake: 你原来学C的你去看 perl
<imadper> zuriaake: python里面, print 'a' + 3  输出什么?
<soiamso> imadper: error
<zuriaake> ~~~~
<zuriaake> error
<imadper> soiamso: 对, 我就不爽这个
<imadper> soiamso: 凭什么是error, 为毛不是 a3
<zuriaake> print ‘a’+str（3）
<soiamso> imadper: 语法不对，你可能需要使用macro 才支持这样的语法
<soiamso> zuriaake: 你那句也是错的。
<imadper> zuriaake: perl里 就是a3, 不用你强制转换 @ soiamso
<imadper> soiamso: python里是不是要用`.` 而不是`+`?
<soiamso> imadper: 你需要看python的版本才能确定
<zuriaake> ‘a’+‘3’
<imadper> soiamso: python为什么这么火?
<zuriaake> 我是刚刚接触python
<zuriaake> 不要鄙视俺~~~
<imadper> zuriaake: 从没接触过, 写了两行就写不下去了..
<soiamso> imadper: 我也不知道，我是rh9年代随便挑的，不是从网上知道
<zuriaake> import
<imadper> soiamso: 高端!
<imadper> soiamso: 高端玩家!
<imadper> soiamso: 俗称, 睾丸!
<zuriaake> ~
<imadper> soiamso: 简称, 高玩
<soiamso> imadper: 可能比较接近java 所以比较多人看，C的一般看perl吧
<imadper> soiamso: c的都去java了..
<LeithWong> 哦觉得c的大都会喜欢python
<imadper> soiamso: perl的也都去ruby了...
<zuriaake> 我把python当成我的第一languages
<imadper> zuriaake: 我的第一语言是中文
<zuriaake> ~~~~~
 * imadper python的正则表达式真不是一般的麻烦
<soiamso> imadper: 当时也就只有几个动态语言实现 basic ， python, perl ,  javascript , 也就中间那两个可以在linux下跑跑
<zuriaake> 还没学到正则表达式
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我看到有人说 Concrete Mathematics 很浅
<soiamso> imadper: lisp 那是也没有几个人玩
<imadper> soiamso: basic我更没法吐嘈
<imadper> soiamso: 以后我就叫你高玩哥了~
<soiamso> imadper: 别
<imadper> soiamso: lisp找工作估计还不如perl...
<zuriaake> 其实我是对django感兴趣
<imadper> soiamso: perl找不到工作我可以接受, 但是现在连c的岗位都少了...不算上嵌入式的话
<soiamso> imadper: 可能比perl有米，估计因为 autolisp
<imadper> zuriaake: django死板
<imadper> soiamso: 哦, cad的插件..二次开发什么的
<imadper> cfy: 准壕
<zuriaake> why？
<zuriaake> 死板？
<soiamso> imadper: 趋向是多语言，索性不写什么语言了？
<imadper> zuriaake: 限定太多了, 我听好多人吐嘈过了
<namoamitabuddha> C 找工作如何
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不行呀
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，那啥比较好
<soiamso> zuriaake: 入门学这个有点难吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: C 不是说使用率最高么
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你看之前 imtxc找工作多费劲? 他技术那么好
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: python/ruby
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 错了, java!!!!
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，这样啊
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 今天看18m, 看了好久, 全是java
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 很多小公司也是java
<raylei> ubuntu上有没有好的股票软件可用啊？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 但 C 使用率最高是事实吧？
<zuriaake> 先把python学好了再django，是这样打算的
<imadper> raylei: 叫什么招财猫还是叫什么呀, 忘了
<LeithWong> imadper: 长远看 java接近饱和　现在我们更愿意招写js　而不是java的
<MaskRay> django 没 rails 好吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 谁说的? 这个说不好吧
<zuriaake> C+我看basic都很困难~~~~
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, rails好
<soiamso> raylei: 没有，
<zuriaake> 我着简单的学
<raylei> imadper: 哦，谢谢，我找找看，正在软件中心上翻着。
<imadper> raylei: 软件中心上没有, 去论坛搜索
<zuriaake> pyhon上手简单点，容易看懂
<raylei> soiamso: 当真？如此悲催。。。。
<imadper> zuriaake: python容易看懂?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
<raylei> imadper: 以前看到过，不过是wine出来的
<^k^> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y TIOBE Software: The Coding Standards Company
<soiamso>  raylei 需要使用frambuffer ,也就是广发营业厅那个，
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我看过, 但是他又没有查所有的代码
<namoamitabuddha> zuriaake: http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/sp12/book/index.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y EECS Instructional Support Group Home Page
<raylei> soiamso: frambuffer是软件还是插件？我搜搜看。
<soiamso> raylei: framebuffer 漏了个 e
 * imadper 听说python没有lambda函数, 或者python的lambda函数很渣, 不知道是不是真的...
<raylei> soiamso: 没事，GOOGLE帮我补完，哈。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: framebuffer ……
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 支持
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 什么? python的lambda函数?
<soiamso> imadper: 为什么要lambda 强迫症？
<imadper> soiamso: 帅气!
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> soiamso: 你的代码里, 充满了lambda, 会让很多人觉得你很厉害的!
<MaskRay> imadper: 这个不假，python的lambda只能跟一个表达式
<imadper> soiamso: 况且, 有时候匿名函数挺重要的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 那还是你的haskell好~
<soiamso>  imadper 在函式语言里面也用得很少
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 看过帛书甲乙两本吗?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ruby 不错
<imadper> soiamso: 但是perl的grep或者map什么的, 用起来挺方便的诶~
<MaskRay> callback 的顺序问题，python 必须先写 def callback(): 然后 xx.callback = callback 。而 ruby 就 xx.callback = do .. end 了
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 看過 帛書
<soiamso> imadper: 最求用语法把lambda 掩盖掉
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ruby和perl6很像很像
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那时候刘恆死没?
<imadper> soiamso: 不理解...
<imadper> soiamso: 不过现在争论没有用了, 反正我是被鄙视了..
<MaskRay> python 语法死板，很难改了。而 ruby 灵活得多。
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ,,不清楚，， 我只看了那個版本對於背後的故事不感興趣
<soiamso> imadper: 一般初学语言需要的就是死板，
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那个版本的里面, 不是还叫 名可名, 非恒名吗? 到了后来的就变成非常名了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 说说我用12.04的感受 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373108 由于家里的电脑问题，我现在新攒了一台，用vbox装的，感觉很好。原先还是在10.04的时候装过，这次感觉耳目一新，一定努力好好学习ubuntu，她真的很吸引人。 统计信息: 发表于 由 瑞恩75 — 2012-05-03 20:05
<imadper> soiamso: 那就去学ook吧..
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 我看的那個是
<namoamitabuddha> 死板的话，MIX 不错
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那刘恆那时候就没死呢..
<soiamso> imadper: 你不是初学的回去学那个干嘛，不去学是不想烦而已
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 順序也有點差別 。還有每章有個字
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 顺序什么区别?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 死板不好。学语言就是要不断有新东西，看haskell的感受就是这样
<imadper> soiamso: 其实吧, 我觉得我现在跟初学没什么区别...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 我說的是與現在的版本的順序區別 內容區別不計
<soiamso> MaskRay: zuriaake 主要学的是计算机应用，跟什么语言关系不大
<imadper> soiamso: 会点儿c, 会点儿perl, 有点儿操作系统以及网络的最基本的知识, 混不到饭吃...
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 什么的，死板。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ... 能把数据当代码用, 还死板?
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 哦, 但是现在的老子还是流传很多版本
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯， 聽說最接近原版的是  關伊子的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 好, 网上有吗?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 全部限定为 s-exp 不死板？
<zuriaake> 我是什么容易上手学什么
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 感觉比好多现代的语言还灵活些
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ,,要與時俱進，不要認爲最接近原版的就是好的
<zuriaake> 主要是咱没基础呀
<namoamitabuddha> zuriaake: Try SICP: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 最接近老子思想的
<namoamitabuddha> zuriaake: 入门
<imadper> zuriaake: 你会被一堆括号淹没的
<zuriaake> '' "" {} [] ()
<imadper> zuriaake: 是 (((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))
<Evanescence> 有人用在Mutt中用GPG的么？请问是不是加了--always-trust参数？我感觉这个参数不对啊，配置我是从网上弄的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: lisp 有个很大缺点，无类型。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这是缺点吗? 我觉得也还好吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 括号太多到真是缺点
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 编码的时候很难避免类型错误。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 尽管插飞燕哥不认可这是个缺点
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 括号倒是并不严重。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 括号多了, 严重影响阅读...
<zuriaake> pyhton好像比较少
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 合适的编辑器，合适的indent style 就好了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=373099
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ t: VP-UML 有序行、唯一性咋没显示 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 找是找到了，但效果很令人郁闷！
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 因为没有人会像你 (a (b (c (d (e (f (g (h i)))))))) 这样编码的
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<soiamso> imadper:  python流行跟他的 exception trace 输出有关 ?
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 哈哈，就是加个文字标签啊
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 比较好的 indent style 不会陷入这种困难。但是类型错误就比较麻烦了。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 好吧..
<imadper> soiamso: 不知道是什么...
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 这是非标准的样子，还是标准样式好，清晰而又不罗嗦
<imadper> soiamso: 就是异常?
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 是啊 看上去图太复杂了，还不如没有
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 只对新建的有效，对老的无效，所以你不能想看就开启想不看就关闭，够郁闷吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: paredit + surrounding + indent style 一般不会对括号有很大的反感。但是类型错误在编译期或者解释器检查代码的时候无法直接发现，是一个很棘手的问题。
<zuriaake> 俺英文不好，看官方的文档有问题
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 不能设置到 project选项里？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 无类型肯定不能在编译器检查出来的
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 在那里设置了，对已经画好的图是无效的，只对新画的有效
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 所以你不能想看的时候开启，不想看的时候关闭
<imadper> soiamso: 大佬, 那你说我要不要学一下ruby呢?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 嗯。所以这方面还是 ML, coq, Haskell 什么的比较好。
<soiamso> imadper: 没有用过
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: :) VP-UML小毛病还挺多的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ml/coq/haskell 想用来帮我解决我现在的问题还是挺难的...
<imadper> soiamso: 有点儿动摇了... perl现在太悲剧了...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 现实问题的话，把流行语言全部学一遍，然后挑选一种相对喜欢的就成了。算法和数据结构这些内功稍微好点。
<soiamso> imadper: haskell 的 IsSting typeclass  就基本实现  lisp 的 macro 了
<MaskRay> soiamso: template haskell 吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 现实问题不是这个, 是我要找个工作...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 凭借caml/haskell还是很困难的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 简单的情况下还不需要用到那个
<imadper> soiamso: 没接触到这么深...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 对呀，所以流行语言全部学一遍，挑选一种喜欢的，肯定方便找工作啊
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我要在这个月找打.....
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不然就得在学校参加实训了, 我不想...
<MaskRay> soiamso: IsString 只是 OverloadedStrings 吧，怎么实现 macro
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那就甭学了，以前学过那些挑选一种钻一下
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 就会 c perl
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 都不好找..
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 用了 sun 的 jre，那 eclipse 好像变慢了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: C 可以找吧。例如啥 m$ 会不收 C 程序员的？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 很明显么？ eclipse貌似用的IBM的SWT图形库，Netbeans是Swing
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 去ms, 就不光是技术问题了, 我连智力都不够
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没开玩笑, ms的24页智力题真不是盖的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 吧 string overload 成任何类型以及结果, 跟 imadper 给的例子差不多。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: taocp
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, eclipse 变慢不明显，但 netbeans 那种 swing 界面的变快非常明显
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 干脆设置eclipse用openJDK，其他程序用sun好了 :D
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: taocp? 什么东西?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: google
<namoamitabuddha> im
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你看下 Bill Gates 当年对那书的一句评论
<debianer> happyaron: 这里说什么都可以监控，是真的吗  http://www.amoisoft.com/
<^k^> debianer,啥网址y AnyView(网络警)官方站-局域网网络监控软件上网行为管理内网监控软件透明文件加密软件邮件监控屏幕监视资产管理流量监控局域网监控软件SKYPE/MSN/飞信/QQ聊天内容记录监控软件
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 有的人很多, 看过的很少?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你说高纳得的那本书?
<zuriaake> google老重置
<MaskRay> soiamso: 受教。我对macro认识还是粗浅
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373111 本来是11.04版的，今天usb安装，选了其它这个方式，就是自己安排硬盘什么的。 我选了原来安装11.04版的分区，ext4文件系统，挂载为“/”，格式化，这些选项。然后安装时断掉网络。 好了，安装好之后，我的无线网络竟然直接就能用了。我的 …
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 对
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你让我看那东西? 都是mips汇编讲算法..
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: mix 不是 mips
<debianer> 各位，看看这个是不是骗人的 http://www.amoisoft.com/
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我只看了imadper的示例
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: mix吗? 那我记错了~
<imadper> soiamso: 我给什么示例了??
<debianer> 听说webqq是不加密的，是吗
<adam8157> roylez_: happyaron http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dskeej34rdg.gif
<soiamso> imadper: lisp macro
<imadper> soiamso: 哦~ 忘了~~
<imadper> adam8157: 今天看这图三次了都..
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不高兴坐冷板凳，学不好东西。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你out几年了？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 像我，不学无术的。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 但是我需要找工作..
<zuriaake> me also need job
<Pwnna> o.O
<MaskRay> soiamso: imadper: 什么示例？
<soiamso> MaskRay: lisp marco
<soiamso> MaskRay: macro
<namoamitabuddha> 听说 ruby 的 macro 和 lisp 差不多灵活。
<cfy> adam8157: 这gif，我看主席就发了两次。。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 听说ruby的macro刚好够用
<MaskRay> soiamso: 除了lisp的macro，scheme的continuation，cl的common lisp object system。lisp还有啥东西
<namoamitabuddha> continuation passing style 是个非常奇怪的编码风格
<imadper> Seven.Languages.in.Seven.Weeks.pdf
<vulture> lisp……看书时候用过一点点……感觉……真他妈的神奇……超有意思……
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.paulgraham.com/diff.html
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: What Made Lisp Different
<cfy> MaskRay: 看跟什么比了嘛
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 无类型是 lisp 的致命缺陷。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有那么致命么。。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 一些语言(python)不以为然的第6 7条，妨碍书写阅读的第8条，在现代 dynamic type checking 都是普遍的概念了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，此文是说以前嘛。现在么。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 非常致命。这会很多在类型语言中不会产生的 bug。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我擦。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: lisp有类型
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 你今天给我演示的那段代码不就是有类型的吗?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lisp 中没有类型作为概念的抽象。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 动态变量，强类型
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你妹啊。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: C可以去死了。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: (number-to-string 42) => "42"
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 类型不是 lisp 可以处理的对象，在我眼中就是无类型。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你的概念不清。或者你故意混淆
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没意思
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，我原来以为 namoamitabuddha 在说动态变量呢
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 他想要的是类型检查
<cfy> imadper: 有的吧。
<cfy> imadper: (+ "1" 1)显然不行啊
<imadper> cfy: namoamitabuddha 要的就是这个
<cfy> imadper: cl可以declare,不过，不知道是否强制，我试试
<imadper> 恩
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不强制的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我看看具体编译器，是否会阻止
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: type 在 lisp 里面根本就不是 citizen，更加别说是 first class citizen
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那perl和C呢？
<namoamitabuddha> Haskell 中的 type 都不是 first class citizen
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那perl和C呢？
<namoamitabuddha> C 是有类型概念的
<namoamitabuddha> Perl 不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: CL-USER> (defun foo(a)(declare (type fixnum a))(+ a 3))
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: cl有deftype，不知道有没有编译器会在运行期做类型检查
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 然后(foo 3.0)，出错了。。
<cfy> The value 3.0 is not of type FIXNUM.
<cfy>    [Condition of type TYPE-ERROR]
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: perl也有
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: sbcl可以
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: (setf a 2.0)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 只不过很多时候, 被上下文这一概念隐藏了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 会啊，而且。不会强制转换。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: Value of 2.0 in (THE FIXNUM 2.0) is 2.0, not a FIXNUM.
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。还有cl的Conditions and Restarts,也是很特别的
<Hoo99> 晚上好啊各位
<Hoo99> 我刚从Ubuntu 12.04花屏中出来~
<cfy> .....
<imadper> cfy: 你把人家说走了!
<cfy> imadper: 我啥也没说啊。。
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥, 都是你的错!
<cfy> imadper: 我去。。。刚才#emacs里有个大牛，跟我说了一句话。。也走了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 但是他走了.. 不过又回来了..
<cfy> imadper: 那大牛，没回来T_T
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 中了linux毒的人，醒醒吧，桌面linux永远是计算机专业的小众系统（有图有真相） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373115 真给我找到了，1999年第一个中文linux，自己刻的盘，还把“Let's go xteam, let's go free”的口号写了上去，现在想想当年也真是年轻过。 P1040163.JPG 同期的corel draw6 P1040164.JPG CDR当年就不支持linux …
<imadper> cfy: 那我也走好了, 刚跟你说完..
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<cfy> 坑爹吧。。我就不是计算机专业的。。。
<cfy> ee也不是。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你中枪了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 考你, rapacious , 什么意思?
<Cherrot> cfy: 神是做什么工作的？普渡众生？
<cfy> imadper: adj. 贪婪的，强夺的
<cfy> Cherrot: 差不多
<imadper> cfy: 这你都记下来了?
<imadper> cfy: 那你gre压力不大了吧?
<cfy> imadper: 查的。。
<Cherrot> cfy: :D 具体呢？能透露下不
<imadper> cfy: ............
<imadper> cfy: arid
<cfy> Cherrot: 自己问神去。。
<cfy> imadper: 干燥的
<cfy> imadper: 你怎么跟主席一样了。。
<imadper> cfy: 行, 背的不错...
<imadper> cfy: 我有这癖好~
<cfy> imadper: ..
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席遁了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 给你背一个 first-class type
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 刚才你不是在背单词么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 额，今天早点睡。。。明天还要早起。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没啊。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ... rapacious ... 那是啥
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 查的。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那你查下 first-class type
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<Hoo99> 刚XP下硬盘安装12.04成功，更新软件中打开软件中心直接卡死两次，硬重启两次后，登录进去直接花屏了
<Hoo99> 。。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: haskell 可以用 type family ， type function 但是这样也不算 first class吧
<soiamso> Hoo99: 显卡能力不足
<Hoo99> 啊
<Hoo99> 我用客人登录正常登录
<imadper> soiamso: 高玩哥, 他那个真是显卡能力不够?
<grepsu> python的问题？
<soiamso> imadper: 90%
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 学习了~!
<soiamso> Hoo99: 什么显卡 ？
<Hoo99> 9500
<Hoo99> nVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
<imadper> Hoo99: 那够了..
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Hoo99> 显存512M
<Hoo99> 我是软件正常更新ing，然后打开软件中心就卡掉了
<Hoo99> ~~
<grepsu> 那就用apt了吧。干活要紧
<Hoo99> “干活要紧”
<Hoo99> TXH~
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 睾丸哥。。。。
<imadper> mugebjgd: ... 高端玩家的意思...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 别，蛋疼
<Freebuilder> 一对电池，听广播了三年还没听完
<imadper> cfy: Antidisestablishmentarianism  什么意思?
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。。。
<imadper> cfy: 记住了, 是 `反对教会与国家分开学说`
<imadper> cfy: ^_^
<cfy> imadper: ...........
<imadper> cfy: 如果你在你的gre作文里写出了这个词, 考官一定会看傻的
<cfy> imadper: nb...
<\b> 靠,  新的 ubuntu 下面, mingw 怎么 link    InitCommonControlsEx ?
<\b> 折腾了半天了
<mugebjgd> \b: 你用ubuntu了？
<\b> mugebjgd:  嗯
<mugebjgd> \b: 难以置信
<\b> mugebjgd: 我有罪,  我用 ubuntu, 我用 unity
<imadper> cfy: Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
<imadper> cfy: 你读一下这个单词~
<\b> mugebjgd:  虽然 evince 和 nautilus 还是挂的一塌糊涂
<mugebjgd> \b: evince在我这里就没挂过 我用thunar
<\b> mugebjgd: 不管在哪里, 在公司的电脑里也一样, 在 windows 下也一样
<mugebjgd> \b: 从来没挂果
<mugebjgd> \b: 运气好
<\b> mugebjgd: 编译完 latex 之后,  有 20% 的概率, evince 会挂
<mugebjgd> \b: 我写论文的那会儿 也没遇到过texmaker evince
<cfy> imadper: .......
<mugebjgd> cfy: 要去米国？
<imadper> cfy: Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
<imadper> cfy: 我都不给你找最长的, 我怕你读完直接断气了~
<cfy> mugebjgd: 不是啊。 imadper 傻了。。
<soiamso> mx 记录 是不是不能用ip地址
<imadper> cfy: lol
<cfy> imadper: 你这样我好怕啊。。。好不容易一个lisper...又傻了。。
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: 你就是下一个~
<imadper> cfy: 傻了还好, 你看用perl的, 那个唐凤, 更悲剧
<mugebjgd> 对米国豪无好感现在
<cfy> imadper: .... 别让他听到。。。
<yunfan> adam8157_away: 贵公司真是java作风阿
<yunfan> tnnd 一个文档 目录也成一页
<imadper> cfy: 别让谁听到?
<roylez_> Cherrot: .
<cfy> imadper: 唐凤
<imadper> cfy: 你知道唐凤是谁?
<cfy> imadper: 废话。。
<cfy> imadper: 我以前也是perler
<MaskRay> imadper: 唐宗汉用 haskell 写 pugs
<imadper> cfy: 他怎么会听到?
<adam8157> yunfan: 晓不得...
<cfy> imadper: 我怎么知道。。。
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 就是被haskell折磨的!
<cfy> MaskRay: 发现前perler好多。。。
<imadper> MaskRay: 所以才XXX的, 你懂的!
<yunfan> adam8157: 搞得我火大阿 找个安装客户端  要翻好多页 各种内部工具 概念假设别人都知道 也不给链接
<cfy> MaskRay: 知道的就有3个。。。
<cfy> jyf MaskRay cfy
<imadper> cfy: 胡须哥
<imadper> cfy: jyf不是吧
<imadper> cfy: 胡须哥才是
<cfy> imadper: 。。 两不一人么。。
<imadper> cfy: 我擦...
<imadper> cfy: 你傻了...
<adam8157> yunfan: 写个评测 我发到内网去
<yunfan> cfy: 啥？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这不是在看么
<yunfan> adam8157: 本来都待公司的 今天特意提前回家来体验
<cfy> yunfan: 前perler
<yunfan> cfy: 恩 这个倒是 以前用perl写了不少小工具
<cfy> yunfan: +1
<imadper> yunfan: 我记得是以前是江南的人吧?
<hamo> adam8157 你把小实习生忽悠上来了？
<cfy> hamo: 哪个是？
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个?
<cfy> ....
<yunfan> imadper: 难道我现在不是？ 北京国给我绿卡了？
<yunfan> cfy: perl那个thread贼难用 后来就用py了
<imadper> yunfan: 没啥, 刚才 插飞燕哥说你是胡须哥
<yunfan> 中间在lua上搞了一阵
<happyaron> 没听说过用ip当mx记录的
<cfy> yunfan: 没用过。。。
<yunfan> imadper: 不是
<cfy> imadper: hunxu么？
<cfy> imadper: 我以为是大胡子。。
<dd_dd> imadper: 人家是jfy哥
<cfy> dd_dd: .....
<imadper> cfy: 对呀
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> dd_dd: 我知道..
<cfy> jfy not jfy
<imadper> dd_dd: jyf
<cfy> jyf not jfy
<imadper> cfy: ...
<hamo> adam8157 yunfan?
<dd_dd> jyf not jyf
<adam8157> hamo: 那是jyf1987...
<soiamso> happyaron: 如果mx 记录是一个 ip , 要做相应的 A 记录吧？
<cfy> hamo: 你傻了。。
<hamo> yunfan: ...
 * hamo ..
<imadper> yunfan: 买房就有绿卡了
<soiamso> happyaron: 有公司就这样，只能给个建议
<yunfan> imadper: 没房呢
<grepsu> 绿卡是指居住证，还是A级暂住证？
<yunfan> adam8157: lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 你也会绕人了
<imadper> yunfan: 买呀, 壕
<grepsu> 我们单位办居住证的限制是连续缴纳个税120元6个月以上
 * imadper 回宿舍了~
<soiamso> happyaron: 使用ip地址的弊端？不兼容所有系统?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 第一次使用vim，貌似出了大问题，请各位高手看看。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373121 我的ubuntu是11.10的。今天使用“ sudo apt-get install vim sudo apt-get install vim-gtk ” 安装好后， 使用“ gvim test.c” 打开一个C程序文件，结果 可以虽然打开文件，但是终端提示 (gvim:13508): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine  …
<dd_dd> hoxily: .
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: haskell 里面如何描述例如：输入一个类型 A，输出一个 A->A 的函数。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我看到有用 GADT 来实现这样的逻辑的，毕竟 type 不是 first-class object。你问 \b soiamso
<happyaron> soiamso: 反垃圾系统搞死你啊
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: haskell之上构建的agda很灵活，似乎可以方便表达这样的功能
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在是 gmail.com 解释得不稳定，cc 的时候有的能解释，有的不能。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: haskell 是用 type family
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: haskell 是用 type family 语言扩展实现的，
<sysf1> 今天从11.10升级到12.04 软件有一部分不能正常显示 画面不如11.10 反映快而且界面不如从前 郁闷
<banxi1988> 我不知道应该怎么说了，升级到12.04时fcitx在ubuntu中还是有不少问题。。
<dd_dd> http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=15751163&do=blog&id=2762250
<^k^> dd_dd ⇪ ti: read write 系统调用_bglinux-ChinaUnix博客
<banxi1988> 比如我默认的fcitx在浏览器中不管怎么切换就是不出来。
<a-nerd> 12.04目前良好
<haoshanhaoshui_> 你们谁用过Clementine  播放器？
<dd_dd> 这家伙写的啥意思，太讨厌他的写法了，看不懂他想表达啥
<banxi1988> 在gedit或者这个xchat中要在右键选择X输入法才行。。。
<sysf1> 比如LIBREOFFICE 电子表格的工作薄不正常显示
<haoshanhaoshui_> 我这里Clementine  ， Gstreamer插件不对， 安装了bad插件。
<haoshanhaoshui_> 现在Clementine  可播放，但是没有声音输出
<banxi1988> libreoffice的话，我一直就打不开。。。
<sysf1> 我的串行接口程序在软件中心安装的图标不正常了
<banxi1988> 比如我在浏览器中用webQQ，聊天怎么办了，简单的就打拼音，然后复杂的就先在gedit中写好然后c-c/c-v
<haoshanhaoshui_> fcitx切不出来，有没有设置下
<haoshanhaoshui_> export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx   export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx   export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<banxi1988> 但是在按alt后出来的搜索框中默认就按ctrl+space就很快就出来了。。
<sysf1> 反映速度慢，输入法指示器没了
<banxi1988> 那个是在.bashrc中设置吗？
<banxi1988> 我用输入法切换器设置了。
<banxi1988> 效果应该是一样的吧。。
<sysf1> 但是可以输入汉字，到IBUS里设置发现输入法也消失了
<sysf1> 难道IBUS取消了，要改成那个我忘记了，脑子不太好用
<sysf1> banxi1988, 我现在是不能设置了，家里用的是不再支持的10.10
<haoshanhaoshui> ?
<banxi1988> 我刚才一生气干脆把ibus给remove掉了。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天给你发那个链接呢 我死活找不到入口了 就是说可以diy任意二进制程序的
<banxi1988> ibus中的五笔太不好用了，居然不能使用拼音。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 这帮java程序员真是
<adam8157> yunfan: 改图标文本啥的?
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin飄過
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是  是说openshift上可以跑任意二进制程序的 我发给过你
<sysf1> banxi1988, 我在ibus和输入法设置都不管用，明天再试试到其他登录界面，原来就是这样切换经典的GNOME，重新登录Unity就好了
<adam8157> yunfan: 没收到过.
<yunfan> adam8157: 查下白天的记录
<adam8157> yunfan: 你没给我链接
<yunfan> adam8157: 我白天不是这个nick
<sysf1> 11.10 原来就是这样切换经典的GNOME，重新登录Unity就好了，后来出来更新就完全好了
<adam8157> yunfan: https://openshift.redhat.com/community/blogs/a-paas-that-runs-anything-http-getting-started-with-diy-applications-on-ope
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: OpenShift Blog | OpenShift by Red Hat
<happyaron> 各家都搞云计算。。。
<happyaron> 其实有啥的，不都是远程管理下xen/kvm之类的东西。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是有開放計算計劃麼？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 top命令 load average问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373126 最近升级到12.04后，发现打开软件反映很慢，就用top来看看。 刚开机结果就发现load average 竟然如此之大。 11.10时，每项没超过0.1. 这是什么问题？？？ 如何改进 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟道若水 — 2012-05-03 22:06
<namoamitabuddha> 积分符号中间画一个扁的圈圈是什么意思？
<\b> 闭合
<soiamso> yunfan: opensift diy cartidge
<\b> ...  gcc 优化的居然比 visual c 快 ...  wine 居然比 windows 快 .... 神马情况
<sysf1> 全新安装UBUNTU10.10 建立用户，加密文件夹，这个加密如果系统无法进入，如何进入这个加密文件夹，大侠们，求解
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，晚上好啊
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 脆脆鲨呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 吃了
<soiamso> adam8157 估计openshift express 也会被禁掉， 有人开始做proxy了
<adam8157> soiamso: dotcloud还没被禁呢
<dd_dd> \b: select监视键盘输入应该用读还是写？
<roylez_> adam8157: 混蛋
<soiamso> adam8157专门找出名的禁
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<dd_dd> \b: select(x,rdfds,wtfds,x,x);监视键盘输入应该用rdfds还是wtfds?
<sysf1> 看来问题比较低级
<\b> dd_dd: 为什么用 select 监视键盘?
<dd_dd> \b: 非阻塞
<soiamso> dd_dd: 可以看 readline
<debianer> 是不是很恐怖
<dd_dd> soiamso: readline是啥
<soiamso> dd_dd: gnu readline
<dd_dd> soiamso: 哦
<\b> dd_dd: 是交互输入一行的库
<\b> dd_dd: 但你是想做游戏?
<dd_dd> \b: 你们懂得好多呀，我不是想做游戏，想做irc客户端
<\b> dd_dd: 那 readline 再合适不过了
<debianer> dd_dd: irc客户端再配合视频音频和传送文件，抓图，就很完美了
<dd_dd> \b: 嗯，你们知道的好多。。。
<dd_dd> \b: http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=15751163&do=blog&id=2762250
<^k^> dd_dd ⇪ ti: read write 系统调用_bglinux-ChinaUnix博客
<dd_dd> \b: 看不懂他想说啥
<\b> dd_dd: 写真正义意上的文件,还是不要 read /write 的好, 否则不一定有缓冲
<dd_dd> \b: 在键盘上打字，是键盘文件读取了数据还会键盘文件被写入了？
<\b> dd_dd: 读入
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么我给 .ssh 做 chmod 644 想cd 却不能了？
<\b> dd_dd: 但我没试过 select 等键盘
<adam8157> yunfan: 1是进入文件夹权限啊!
<\b> dd_dd: 一般用 select 等 socket 之类的东西
<dd_dd> \b: 嗯
<yunfan> adam8157: 额
<dd_dd> \b: 因为要等待键盘输入，所以用了select
<\b> dd_dd: 为什么?
<dd_dd> \b: 键盘输入会阻塞
<sdl_init> 惊现内核级IRC...
<dd_dd> \b: 如果一直没输入就阻塞，就不能recv和send了
<\b> 我也写了小半个不完全的 irc 客户端,  没遇到过这个问题
<dd_dd> \b: 额，我们的想法可能不一样
<dd_dd> \b: 方便发给我看下吗
<sdl_init> dd_dd: 亲，你UI是用什么写的~
<dd_dd> sdl_init: shell
<banxi1988>  google了一下，修改了下locale才能启动libreoffice
<sdl_init> dd_dd: shell怎么select
<debianer> 请问debian修改登录密码用哪个命令
<sdl_init> dd_dd: 单是shell的话没法写IRC吧
<dd_dd> sdl_init: 我是很菜的菜鸟，不知道啥是UI。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://tduanzi.com/loadImage/2012/05/02/2012050222045517.jpg
<sdl_init> dd_dd: 就是界面，比如你用ncurses、或Gtk啥的
<MeaCulpa> CLI也是UI...
<dd_dd> sdl_init: 没界面。。。如果你用过mailx
<sdl_init> dd_dd: 那岂不是成了ii
<MeaCulpa> ii配合shell完全可用阿
<sdl_init> dd_dd: 犀利啊
<dd_dd> sdl_init: ii是啥？
<sdl_init> dd_dd: http://hg.suckless.org/ii 一个IRC客户端吧
<^k^> sdl_init,啥网址y ii: Summary
<Freebuilder> http://topic.csdn.net/u/20120503/22/d8022a72-d9a1-492c-827b-f63e9cfe9880.html?53299
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 如何设置菜单延迟 - Java / 非技术区
 * sdl_init exherbo下郁闷中
<dd_dd> sdl_init: 哦
<yunfan> adam8157: 登录那个 shell 上去 cat /proc/cpuinfo 把我雷到了
<yunfan> 2核的 内存8G
<adam8157> yunfan: 模拟的吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 不会吧  没事模拟这个做啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 为了买空调线, 把award给兑换了
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马叫做空调线？
<Freebuilder> 为了我们赖以生存的环境，哥不要抓蛙！
<roylez_> Freebuilder: 抓 gfrog ？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..空調線，， 空調+線
<Freebuilder> roylez_, Java
<dd_dd> adam8157: 在键盘上打字，是监视键盘文件被读取，还是监视键盘文件被写入？
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 爲麼不是 抓 蛤蟆
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: Java
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马award？
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 好吧
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 怎么在grub里加了pci=nomsi参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373131 grub在哪啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Evilangel404 — 2012-05-03 22:42
<dd_dd> MeaCulpa: 在键盘上打字，是监视键盘文件被读取，还是监视键盘文件被写入？
<adam8157> roylez_: 空调线就是给空调用的插座 award是公司发的amazon的券
<roylez_> adam8157: ...帽子还发amazon券？
<roylez_> adam8157: 逃税啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 偶尔
<dd_dd> adam8157: 是写入啊还是读取呀？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<roylez_> adam8157: 敝摸从来不做这种下做事情.....悲催啊
<adam8157> dd_dd: 你去读
<adam8157> roylez_: 这是个别人偶尔才有的
<roylez_> adam8157: ....多少钱？
<dd_dd> adam8157: 读什么？
<dd_dd> iGoogle: 在键盘上打字，是监视键盘文件被读取，还是监视键盘文件被写入？
<adam8157> dd_dd: 你为啥要从底层弄
<dd_dd> adam8157: 为了理解所以东东都是文件这句话
<dd_dd> adam8157: 在键盘上打字，应该是键盘文件被写入吧？
<hamo> adam8157 发啥啦？
<hamo> adam8157 明下午搞啥去？
<adam8157> dd_dd: 明天下午? 没啥事儿啊
<sdl_init> 表示不知道键盘是那个文件(ttyX? /dev/input/???)
<adam8157> dd_dd: 键盘是哪个文件?
<dd_dd> adam8157: 额，我也不知道。。。
<hamo> adam8157 明天下午休息...
<adam8157> hamo: RH也有么?
<hamo> adam8157 青年节...你多大啦？
<adam8157> roylez_: IBM呢?
 * hamo 法定假日好呗...
<adam8157> hamo: 我25
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，我明天来拜访
<hamo> adam8157 27以下都休息
<hamo> adam8157 玩去呗...
<adam8157> hamo: 没听说, 但是应该放吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 你过了28周岁没
<dd_dd_> sdl_init:  键盘是哪个文件？
<hamo> roylez_: 我猜过了...人家可是PHD... cc adam8157
<roylez_> cfy: ???
<sdl_init> dd_dd_: 不清楚~
<caasi> 有用latex的吗？
<caasi> 字体怎么设置阿？
<alvin_rxg> wikibook 的 latex 都有說啊
<alvin_rxg> .|
<soiamso> dd_dd 你去看readline 的代码应该就能找到你需要的答案
<dd_dd_> sdl_init: 那所有东东都是文件又是啥意思，
<dd_dd_> soiamso: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://code.google.com/codejam/contest/975485/dashboard#s=p3
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Dashboard - Qualification Round 2011 - Google Code Jam
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 重新解释下，我英语不行。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Goro's plan is to use the fingers on two of his hands to hold down several elements of the array and hit the table with his third and fourth fists as hard as possible.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 好像是说一次 shuffle 多个吧？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 只shuffle不对的，期望摆对一个吧
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 关键是……貌似要调用系统字体
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 我系统的中文字体就装了一种
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 什么意思？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 英文字体也补全
<caasi> 不全
<caasi> 更别说其他的字体了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: shuffle 不是洗牌的意思么？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: This will make the unsecured elements of the array fly up into the air, get shuffled randomly, and fall back down into the empty array locations.
<adam8157> hamo: 你明天下午干啥
<caasi> texlive自身不带字体的吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: 买了 http://www.amazon.cn/公牛插座GN-606D-1-8米大功率4000W-空调-电暖气等大功率电器专用/dp/B004F9PNDQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
<caasi> 还是windows下字体比较全
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<hamo> adam8157 不知道啊
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<caasi> 可惜貌似有些字体都是有版权的，不好拿过来直接用把
<hamo> adam8157 这不问你呢么..
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 早上搞混了，看见 two arms 以为每次只能操作两个了。我原来理解是对的吧，就是每次随机调整若干个数字的顺序。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 是
<alvin_rxg> caasi: texlive 自身帶字體的。除非你只裝了一部分
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Fixed. 88
<happyaron> 四处推销我的netcat-openbsd
 * adam8157 掉了?
<happyaron> adam8157: mei
<adam8157> happyaron: lag一直增大
<adam8157> hamo: 北京哪里买T恤
<happyaron> adam8157: reconnect
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<yunfan> adam8157: 你还能访问 openshift.redhat.com/app/ 么
<adam8157> yunfan: sure
<hamo> adam8157 网上
<hamo> adam8157 我已经很久不逛街了
<yunfan> 靠 我这里挂了？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 呀 你这算违反天性吧
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 我……目前只安装了一个texlive-core这个包
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<hamo> adam8157 啥天性？
<adam8157> hamo: 不逛街
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 好。
<hamo> adam8157 为啥我就得逛街？
<adam8157> hamo: 妹子的天性
<hamo> adam8157 ....
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 应该不带字体
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 不过完整安装的确定带字体吗？
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 完全安裝肯定帶。
<caasi> alvin_rxg: tug.org那里的那个『huge installation』
<alvin_rxg> Title: TeX Users Group (TUG) home page (@ tug.org)
<hamo> adam8157 你不会要去逛街买T恤吧？
<happyaron> 是谁把We Found Love翻译成潍坊的爱？字幕组已经开始进入歌词翻译领域了？ 《yesterday once more》耶稣他爹玩什么， 《wake me up when september end》一觉睡到国庆节， 《cry in the party》一入党我哭了， 还有把《昂山素季》翻译成《鞍山书记》的！ take me home, country road 我回家走国道。
<happyaron> 额
<adam8157> hamo: 准备
<hamo> adam8157 妹子...
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 网上看到的都是调用系统字体
<adam8157> caasi: texlive texlive-xetex lmodern tipa texlive-lang-cjk latex-cjk-all  这些基本要 后头俩给cjkutf8
<adam8157> caasi: 其实还是texlive-full吧
<sdl_init> caasi: 一般都是用系统truetype的字体吧，latex字体表示很难搞
<happyaron> 用ConTeXt吧
<happyaron> 用latex和xelatex的都伤不起
<sdl_init> 我一般xelatex是生成PDF...
<adam8157> hamo: 或者去看复仇者联盟吧
<hamo> adam8157   好看不...
<alvin_rxg> 我電腦原本沒有 cmr 字體的，裝了 texlive 纔有
<alvin_rxg> 我電腦原本沒有 cmr 字體的，裝了 texlive 才有
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 后天上映...
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 我是说tug.org上的installer安装
<alvin_rxg> Title: TeX Users Group (TUG) home page (@ tug.org)
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 那个超大的安装包
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 你用啥系統啊？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: arch
<caasi> sdl_init: 字体怎么搞定？
<alvin_rxg> caasi: pacman -S texlive-most
<caasi> 嗯
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 也行
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 不过用tug.org上面提供的完整的安装应该也行把
<caasi> 而且说实话我系统上的中文字体就一种
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 哪種？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: http://www.tug.org/texlive/
<^k^> caasi,啥网址y TeX Live - TeX Users Group
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 文泉译微米黑
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 刪了它，看還能不能顯示中文！
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 能
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 不过效果极差
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 那就不是一種咯
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 额。。。
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 的 micro hei 應該沒進源吧？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: fs-list可以看到
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 嗯，aur
<alvin_rxg> micro hei 小字體不行。有點歪的。
<caasi> 还有那个\setmainfont设置成文泉译那个字体之后用xelatex生成的pdf中英文也是用中文字体显示的了。。。
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 无所谓，试过那个微软的雅黑，也挺好
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 不过我只想知道texlive是不是自己有字体
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 系统字体不想作太大的调整
<sdl_init> caasi: /setCJKmainfonts{黑体} /setmainfonts{Liberation Mono}
<alvin_rxg> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Fonts
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y LaTeX/Fonts - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 有呀。 cmr 是默認的
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 當然你只裝了 core 就沒了
 * adam8157 LuaTex可惜现在还没有成熟的本地化方案 cc happyaron 
<sdl_init> caasi: 怎么加载包，忘记了... /usepakgage{xeCJK}???
<happyaron> adam8157: luatex可以，lualatex不可以
<z365982546>  hi
<^k^> z365982546, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<happyaron> adam8157: luatex天生支持utf8有木有，能直接调用系统字体有木有
<caasi> sdl_init: 嗯，不过貌似core里面缺了几个红包
<hamo> adam8157 luatex+1
<adam8157> happyaron: 那是国际化, 还得本地化啊 就像xeCJK那样的东西. luatex-ja 还是不行
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的vimperator，y复制链接的时候能搞定中文url？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 嗯，看来得全新安装了
<adam8157> roylez_: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=中文&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 直接 pacman -S texlive-most 就行了呀。
<happyaron> adam8157: 没明白你指啥
<sdl_init> caasi: 不会啊，以前我arch就只装了core
<happyaron> adam8157: 反正我是因为xetex的中文太复杂了才用的context
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马乱七八糟的啊
<happyaron> luatex backend
<adam8157> happyaron: 中文间距 断行 字体选择等等
<adam8157> roylez_: 那个url里头有"中文"
<adam8157> roylez_: 思维跟得上不
<sdl_init> 中英混排确实各种X_X
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦，这个
<roylez_> adam8157: firefox里面用y全乱啦
<MaskRay> roylez_: vimperator  y 没保留换行
<adam8157> roylez_: vimperator正常 这个就是y出来的
<roylez_> adam8157: 难道是penta的问题？
<MaskRay> roylez_: visual mode 的 y
<yunfan> adam8157: git里相对与 hg up -C的命令是哪个？
<yunfan> adam8157: 就是我想放弃当前修改 恢复到HEAD
<adam8157> roylez_: 错 是肉皮问题
<adam8157> yunfan: git reset
<MaskRay> yunfan: git reset
<yunfan> ok
<hamo> yunfan: git reset
<yunfan> 不行阿
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * hamo 排队神马的最happy了...
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) adam8157
<yunfan> 我是删除了一个文件
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 adam8157
<hamo> yunfan: git reset --HARD
<yunfan> 好
<sysf1> adam8157, ubuntu 下的libreoffice 在打印时文字总是一大一小
<yunfan> hamo: git好挫 还是hg好
<adam8157> yunfan: 恢复删除文件的话: alias gr='git ls-files -d |xargs git checkout --'
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 没事儿，那个installer直接装到～下面的
<sdl_init> 话说今天git clone webkit,3.13G至今还在deltas
<adam8157> yunfan: 那是你不熟悉
<hamo> yunfan: 那是你不熟悉+1
<yunfan> adam8157: 不见得 我用hg也没去正经看文档 但是看下 hg help就完全明白了
<hamo> yunfan: 想玩奇技淫巧，必须git
<yunfan> git 的help让人琢磨不透 nnd
<sysf1> adam8157, 见过吗？
<happyaron> 习惯git。。。
<happyaron> hg太慢了。
<adam8157> sysf1: 只开不写
<yunfan> hamo: py写的 么办法
<alvin_rxg> 誰送我個 raspberry pi...
<yunfan> 不过hg clone并不慢
<happyaron> hg commit慢。。。
<happyaron> 这个最受不了了。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我送你个但你得做个 project。
<sysf1> adam8157, 啥意思？不懂？
<knownbad> 但现在买不到。
 * adam8157 git的好处是: 你知道它是怎么实现的, 然后很多东西一下子就明白了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 暑假做吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: 又开吹
<yunfan> happyaron: :-) 说了嘛 py写的
<adam8157> sysf1:  只开别人的二进制文档, 自己不写. 都是纯文本和markdown和latex
<yunfan> adam8157:  这是废话 任何东西 你要知道它怎么实现的 都能明白好多事情
<adam8157> roylez_: 俯卧撑去
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去
<happyaron> yunfan: 我对hg唯一受不了的就是hg commit的龟速
<MaskRay> hamo: reset的 --merge --keep 一直没看懂
<happyaron> yunfan: 哦，对了，还有像bzr一样的乱七八糟的插件
<sysf1> adam8157, 为何这样，什么用意？
<yunfan> happyaron: 社区不在乎 没办法 我平时提交也没什么感觉 其实我这次做项目都提交上百个文件过 也没感觉有多慢
<yunfan> happyaron: 你总不能没事在repo里提交大的二进制文件把
<yunfan> 我上家公司 美术组在svn里提交上G的3D资源文件 额
<yunfan> 被狂骂
<happyaron> :)
<yunfan> 我去forth社区 还发现个scm叫 fossil 用sqlite做meta info的
<z365982546>  hi
<^k^> z365982546, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<z365982546> haha
<sysf1> adam8157, 真是太高深了，你那意思是更改输出
<adam8157> sysf1: 我的意思是我不拿libreoffice写东西 只是用来打开别人给我的文档而已
<alvin_rxg> me 2
<sysf1> adam8157, 那别人的文档打开然后使用打印机打印对吧
<z365982546> alvin_rxg: me 2 shi sha yisi?
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^4*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<adam8157> sysf1: 看看就完了, 打印干啥
<binker> 就是
<binker> 看了，干嘛还打印阿
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: me too
<binker> 要打印就转成pdf
<hamo> adam8157 你不是俯卧撑去了...
<sysf1> adam8157, 文档正常，但是到了打印的时候就成了，一大一小
<adam8157> hamo: 一组
<binker> 版式不兼容
<roylez_> adam8157: 俯卧撑做完了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没
<binker> MS就靠这赚钱
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:o
<hamo> adam8157 一组一个？
<adam8157> hamo: 50
<binker> 在煮面条
 * hamo 饿了...
<binker> 要吃夜宵的报名
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 吃的排骨面
<binker> 今晚才吃一小碗
<sysf1> binker, 不兼容我在用UBUNTU下使用LIBREOFFICE编辑文档然后打印文档
<binker> 肚子都在唱空城计了
<yunfan> adam8157: 懒得玩了 速度卡 又没redis
<hamo> yunfan: 你在玩openshit?
<binker> 你把要打印的文档保存为PDF格式再打印就行了
<sysf1> 不要转换，为何转换，那不是倒退了
<binker> 转换是可以保持版式的一致
<binker> 我都是这样的，
<binker> 不然，没法打印，
<binker> 用的表格都跑样了
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:我的
<binker> 蜗牛的微软格式
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:我的很渣的客户端成功了
<binker> 你写的客户端？
<z365982546> 很渣的
<binker> 什么酷东东？
<binker> 分享一下阿
<z365982546> 其实不算客户端。。。
<binker> 人呢
<binker> 那算杂酱面阿？
<z365982546> 因为太渣。。。
<binker> 好用就得了
<binker> 好歹也是自己辛苦弄出来的
<z365982546> 绝对不好用。。。
<binker> 那就
<binker> 继续改进
<z365982546> 你完全可以开两个telnet窗口
<binker> 继续琢磨
<z365982546> 代替。。。
<sysf1> binker, 你是说libreoffice 是蜗牛的微软格式，你的提醒，我想起来了，我的文档让人在MS OFFICE打开后打印的，也许我要自己机器上安装打印机，直接打印
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 关键是你要找到合适的打印机驱动
<sysf1> binker, 应该不会出现一大一小的破事，嗯
<binker> 不然，系统没有识别你的打印机
<z365982546> binker :我现在最大的问题是怎么把两个窗口合并为一个窗口。。。
<binker> 我想用网络打印
<binker> 你查手册
<binker> 你用什么开发工具，
<binker> 就man一下
<z365982546> gcc
<sysf1> 我以为你说打印机是不会识别UBUNTU下的字体
<sysf1> binker, 主要还是驱动，谢谢你了
<binker> 在吃面
<binker> 不用谢
<z365982546> .
<sysf1> binker, 哦，那你好好享受排骨面
<z365982546> binker,你在过外？
<z365982546> binker,国外？
<sysf1> binker, 羡慕啊，我不敢再吃了，已经190了
<binker> 在国内
<z365982546> 哦
<binker> 吃不肥
<z365982546> 感觉写个东西出来，太困难了，有那么多的东东都不会。。。
<binker> 那就慢慢来
<z365982546> 有时候，能被问题给纠结死。。。
<sysf1> 我担心，走路跑步都成问题
<z365982546> 太渣了
<binker> 要对自己有信心阿
<z365982546> 有很多东西，貌似很抵触，或者说不喜欢，不理解
<binker> 那就从喜欢的开始
<z365982546> 或者说不喜欢那种风格
<z365982546> 喜欢的貌似都看了，，，剩下的貌似都是喜欢的了。。。
<z365982546> 不喜欢。。。
<binker> 如果一双鞋不适合你的脚就换一双适合的
<sysf1>  你们太高深了
<sysf1> 我啥时候有你们的一点也知足
<binker> 积累久了
<sysf1> 命令像森林，结构像树林
<binker> 命令其实很直观的
<binker> 一般就是英语字义的缩写
<dd_dd_> 中文和英文的缓冲区貌似不一样
<dd_dd_> 在ed下英文可以删除，但中文就不可以
<dd_dd_> 中文删除会出现不理想的
<sysf1> 后面的可选项像章鱼
<dd_dd_> 它们的缓冲区应该不一样
<dd_dd_> 好吧，该去睡了
<dd_dd_> 大家晚安
<dd_dd_> txgl
<sysf1> 看来还是不够努力，明天起好好练习，
<sysf1> binker, 谢谢你了，我也睡觉了，
<binker> 晚安
<sysf1> 晚安
<sysf1> 大家晚安
<zlei> 竟然还有那么多人在啊..
<zlei> wicd保存不了设置是怎么回事啊,nm-applet也打不开
<zlei> cfy: wicd保存不了设置是怎么回事啊,nm-applet也打不开
<zlei> cfy: 是不是权限不对啊.我都是新装的
<binker> 用自带的网络管理器就可以
<binker> 要输入用户密码的
<alvin_rxg> 爲啥 dd 老是開網頁 webchat 呢？…
<ofan> 自从升级内存后再也不用关标签了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 啥内存？
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzkwNjc5MzQ0.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 2012年4月份杯具傻缺集锦 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<ofan> mugebjgd: 大内存
<mugebjgd> ofan: 啥机器？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥啥机器
<ofan> mugebjgd: 本子升级了下内存
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你的最爱。  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Base-Replacement-for-Seagate-GoFlex-Home-network-storage-system-STAMx000100-/300702141650?pt=US_Drive_Enclosures_Docks&hash=item46033e8cd2
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y Base Replacement for Seagate GoFlex Home network storage system STAMx000100 | eBay
<alvin_rxg> http://www.mftp.info/20120501/f7ffecd5d0d2005ea0925347191d2205.jpg
<alvin_rxg> xS
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> 空白？
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧
<knownbad> 出不来。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那這個呢 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1dslr1uben9j.jpg
<knownbad> 这个可以。
<knownbad> 这和之前的毒牛奶类似。  跟老婆说了应该是源头有问题但她说政府和专家宣示只是个别工厂三鹿有问题而已。。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<piggybox> 哈哈，这个评论很亮
<knownbad> 之后再跟我哭诉外甥又多喝了些毒奶。
<alvin_rxg> via: http://jandan.net/pic
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 无聊图
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 特指三鹿？
<knownbad> 右边那个女生的背部蛮好看的。  只不知脸部如何？
<knownbad> 就三鹿先爆发吧。
<knownbad> 台湾先是笑国内食品管制然后自己爆发了塑化剂丑闻。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 无奸不商啊。
<ofan> 左边女的胳膊不错
<alvin_rxg> 得，扒了衣服再說
<alvin_rxg> 这什么情况？？？ http://uploadpie.com/l3FzC
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 什么什么情况
<^k^>  06:19
<mugebjgd> ofan: 搞了个moto的蓝牙耳机
<ofan> mugebjgd: 好嘛吃
<mugebjgd> ofan: 立体声 效果相当不凑
<mugebjgd> ofan: amazon.com买的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 带麦克
<ofan> mugebjgd: 好嘛吃
<mugebjgd> ofan: 忘记了。。。
<ofan> ..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 45$?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这么贵
<ofan> $4-5还差不多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 音质 立体声 蓝牙 麦克风
<mugebjgd> ofan: 可以了
<ofan> mugebjgd: $45能买个flashlight了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么东西？
<mugebjgd> ofan: flashlight是啥？
<ofan> mugebjgd: fleshlight
<ofan> mugebjgd: 搜之
<mugebjgd> ofan: 搜不到
<ofan> mugebjgd: amazon 搜 fleshlight
<ofan> 不是flash
<mugebjgd> ofan: 蓝牙耳机？
<ofan> mugebjgd: noooo
<ofan> no no no
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我要蓝牙耳机
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没买过
<mugebjgd> ofan: 剩下的不要 准备去bestbuy再去买1个送老婆
<mugebjgd> ofan: 打电话方便
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买个带麦克的耳机不就得了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不方便
<mugebjgd> ofan: 移动性
<ofan> mugebjgd: 蓝牙还得用电池
<mugebjgd> ofan: è¿·ä½ usb
<mugebjgd> ofan: 和手机一个借口
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用笔记本充电 方便的很
<ofan> mugebjgd: 插手机上才能用？
<ofan> 奥
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-04
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: .
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<sunningv> 论坛出问题了？登录不上了？
<roylez> 还真是
<chhx> ok
<chhx> 的啊
<sunningv> 。。登录 提示登录成功。。然后又自动返回登录画面。。重复登录。。循环。。over
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: .
<sunningv> 。。。。
<oneIeaf> imtxc: hi
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 哇 老大号
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 老大好啊。
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 又装
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 明明知道我是山寨的.
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 我没装啊。
<oneIeaf>  明明知道我是山寨的......
<oneIeaf> :-D
<imtxc> 我在win下，字体很纠结，懒得调，很多字母分不清楚
<MeaCulpa1> 啥客户端
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: web
<MeaCulpa1> o
<imtxc> 就这样凑活吧，今天做毕业设计 ASP 必须win
<imtxc> 要不谁推荐个win下好用的irc客户端吧，毕业设计得些日子呢
<imtxc> pidgin死活连接不上
<imtxc> 擦，怎么这么多RH的
<redhat> androirc
<piggybox> imtxc: win下最传统的irc客户端是mirc
<MeaCulpa1> ychat
<MeaCulpa1> mirc要钱的
<MeaCulpa1> Pidgin还不错
<redhat> xchat
<MeaCulpa1> xchat要钱的
<MeaCulpa1> ychat是xchat的免费binary
<MeaCulpa1> xchat官方binary要钱的...dev 说编译xchat太痛苦，所以要收好处费...显然是gtk太难用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助，能问个redhat的问题吗？图形界面遇到了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373156 大家好。 装好redhat系统后，本来用的好好的，一个多月了。 突然手欠，在图形界面卸载了gnome，然后界面很多按钮失效，故而重启，心想在命令行还是可以装的。 但是悲剧开始了。以下是出现的问题和我做过的 …
<piggybox> MeaCulpa1: 囧，以前破解用久了，忘了这回事
<MeaCulpa1> 恩，蒙昧往昔，不堪回首，大家都是这样过来的
<ofan> oneIeaf: 打击山寨一叶
<ofan> k掉马甲
<MeaCulpa1> oneIeaf: 不被打击可以，被我们骂吧...破论坛
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 看清楚了， 你真是山寨的。
<imtxc> test
<Cherrot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=372758&sid=dd84cc482ea7d494ddd77b2d070bc6b6&p=2728020#p2728020 谁能解释一下呢？
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 关于ls的不解 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> ^k^: 在不
<^k^> imtxc, 有祸了！  ㍡ 
<imtxc> ^k^: NND不能说点好听的么
<iGnome> MeaCulpa1: 你又不用这系统，你上个啥论坛哦。
<imtxc> iGnome: 来聊天也不行啊？
<MeaCulpa1> iGnome: 玩玩嘛
<MeaCulpa1> iGnome: 喷你
<MeaCulpa1> iGnome: 我基本就是搜索 eexpress perl
<MeaCulpa1> 出来的所有帖子都喷一遍
<imtxc> iGnome: 神万岁
<iGnome> 好吧。
<iGnome> 赶紧喷
<iGnome> 反正你闲
<MeaCulpa1> 录不上，喷不了，哈哈
<imtxc> 貌似前天面试的那公司黄了。
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 咋黄的
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 问你那种问题，做通信的？
<ofan> imtxc: 什么情况
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 昨天打电话来说收我了
<imtxc> ofan: MeaCulpa1 然后问我什么时候上班
<MeaCulpa1> 很好嘛
<imtxc> 我就说我得7月份，现在要做毕业设计，结果她又犹豫了。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<ofan> imtxc: 你说现在就能做
<imtxc> 说去跟经理商量去，到现在还没理我
<MeaCulpa1> 你简历里不写到岗时间的啊
<imtxc> ofan: 已经说了，我说现在的话得做毕业设计
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 那天面试的时候我就说了  我这个月不能上班
<iGnome> imtxc: 如果是美女，你何必毕业。
<MeaCulpa1> 人家既然不在意你文凭...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 结果昨天人事的打来电话
<iGnome> 找美女去吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 那么小个公司 要什么文凭
<MeaCulpa1> 这啥公司啊，这季节，显然应届生是从实习做起的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 都毕业了还实习毛啊
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 现在季节不对，招实习的，已经解决了，招应届的，你毕业设计还没做完
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 你自己说没做完毕业设计的啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 我说我要回去学校答辩
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 现在时机正好部队
<iGnome> imtxc: 才毕业的，基本啥事情都做不了的。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 小公司耗不起
<imtxc> iGnome: 所以啊，好像悲剧了。
<MeaCulpa> 第一份工作还是大公司为好
<MeaCulpa> $$是次要的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: NND都说让上班 结果又黄了。
<iGnome> 大公司至少有2个美女
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哪有那么多大公司
<imtxc> 大公司我耗不起
<MeaCulpa> 帝都嘛...
<iGnome> 富士康啊。 imtxc
<iGnome> 够大
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我们公司就没有美女
<imtxc> iGnome: 。。
<iGnome> 你们小公司。 MeaCulpa
<iGnome> 皮包公司了啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你嘛公司挖
<MeaCulpa> 十八摸
<imtxc> 这公司也太没承受能力了吧，一说这个月不能上班，说要说的人  都不要了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我乱了
<ofan> imtxc: 去富士康扭螺丝
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这里全是大公司的貌似
<imtxc> ofan: 不去
<iGnome> imtxc: 不能当自己是爷的哦。
<ofan> imtxc: 薪水也可以
<imtxc> iGnome: ？？
<imtxc> iGnome: 我是真得回去答辩啊， 我不能骗人家
<ofan> imtxc: 不答辩直接工作
<iGnome> 首先要端正思想，世界上，多你一个不多。你必须从底层做起，是你求人家给工作。
<iGnome> 不能浮躁
<hamo> imtxc: 答辩干嘛...不毕业啦
<imtxc> iGnome: 是啊，那也不能不毕业吧
 * MeaCulpa 当年第一家公司还是鬼子的呢...
<ofan> imtxc: 离得多远
<imtxc> iGnome: 现在我去上班，然后到时候请假人家肯定也不愿意么
<iGnome> 所以啊。找工作要很认真的没。
<iGnome> 不能忽悠人家。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 富士通？
<ofan> iGnome: 怎么算忽悠？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩，其实还是不错的
<iGnome> 去应聘，就不能说时间上还不够
<ofan> 简历写经常在irc扯蛋
<imtxc> ofan: 。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 是南大富士通么？我觉得那地方非常赞啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不是
<imtxc> 等着我打电话去 我就说下午就上班
<huntxu> adam8157: 自費 diet coke TAT
<hamo> imtxc: 说的文艺一点嘛...就说认识一票各种大公司的犇...
 * MeaCulpa 我要Diet Coke!
<adam8157> huntxu: 喜欢健怡的都是好青年
<ofan> imtxc: 还认识海外各种无业游民
<imtxc> hamo: 对啊，可我都没见过大犇们
<iGnome> 喜欢喝饮料的，都不是好青年。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 德州是可口可乐老巢，说道百事，那里的同事都是一脸的鄙夷...
 * ofan 可乐不可少
 * hamo 神的话+1  我现在就喜欢和白水了...
<iGnome> 。
 * ofan 百事的fans
 * ofan 是百事的fans
 * MeaCulpa BS ofan
<ofan> 乐百事
 * imtxc 农夫山泉fans
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 喝过乐百事没
<roylez> ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 喝过
<imtxc> 貌似现在也没法打了。
 * adam8157 有加了一条filter规则 避免这些人Bcc给我 nnnnd
<hamo> adam8157:  BCC...真高端...
<ofan> http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E4%B9%90%E7%99%BE%E4%BA%8B
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y 乐百事_互动百科
<ofan> 尼玛 这什么百科 我擦
<imtxc> ofan: 你喝这个？
<ofan> imtxc: 喝过饮料，小时候
 * adam8157 大概20个filter, 其中一个filter有7条规则
<hamo> adam8157: 下午嘛去啊？你真去买衣服？
<imtxc> 下次我就说马上就能上班
<hamo> imtxc: 那你上不了岂不是更悲剧...
<adam8157> hamo: no idea
<huntxu> adam8157: MeaCulpa 比神馬零度神馬香草好喝多了
<imtxc> hamo: 去了再说
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<imtxc> hamo: 去了之后就好说话了吧应该
<ofan> 我这清一色的都是百事可乐
<ofan> 自动售货机里没见过可口的
 * adam8157 手头一个patch被各个业内大哥要求来要求去. 微软, CERT, 梦工厂...
<imtxc> adam8157: 犇犇
<MeaCulpa> 我小时候喝过万事可乐...
<hamo> adam8157: 微软亮了...
<MeaCulpa> 还喝过幸福可乐...
<hamo> adam8157: 找地方吃串喝酒去？
<adam8157> hamo: 明天下午呢
<adam8157> hamo: 我们去烧烤 去不? 我也不都认识
<hamo> adam8157: 谁啊？
<hamo> adam8157: pm
 * imtxc 面基德相关事宜还要PM..
 * hamo 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 笨笨
<iGnome> adam8157: 你会丢失繁殖后代的机会的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 犇犇
<imtxc> 昨天我听广播说不让本科生写论文了。
<iGnome> 赶紧去找美女吧
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<hamo> imtxc: 那只是准备...你肯定是赶不上了..
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊犇犇 你怎么不找妹子去啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 伤了
<huntxu> imtxc: 別跟蛋蛋提這個敏感話題，你懂的
<imtxc> adam8157: 呃，sorry，你还有这样的历史啊，不过不找也不行啊，身体是自己的啊。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 好吧，刚知道。
<iGnome> 额。蛋蛋有伤心事情？
<iGnome> 那 Imt
<ofan> 伤了 too
<iGnome> 那 imtxc你还说面基。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 10.04如何安装kdevelop呢? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373163 机器是可以上网的，也可以安装其它软件，但要安装kdevelop时，发现找不到 按照网上的很多方法提到的方法试了，如下 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install kdevelop 但还是不行，还是提示 正在读取软件包 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<ofan> 犇蛋
<imtxc> iGnome: 我错了。
 * hamo 蛋蛋是高富帅啊...人家在等白富美啊...
<imtxc> 搜滴斯内
<adam8157> hamo: 你才高帅富 你全家都高帅富
<imtxc> hamo: ==
 * hamo 嚓...这鬼天气...又到了吃串喝酒看美腿的时候了...
<ofan> adam8157: +1
 * adam8157 我预感新招进来这个大哥会比较奇葩
 * gfrog 哪有大腿
<imtxc> gfrog: 地铁啊公交啊公园啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们组的都够奇葩，hiahia
<hamo> gfrog: ...
 * adam8157 为啥我这里linuxtoy被reset
<gfrog> imtxc: 这些地儿哪能烤串？
<hamo> gfrog: 我又没说一起...
<imtxc> gfrog: 烤好 带车上吃 才能吸引妹子
<imtxc> gfrog: 吃烤串的地方人能顾上你啊 ？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 你弄得一车膻味儿，哪个妹纸能跟你上车？
<imtxc> gfrog: 烤串哪来膳味。。
<imtxc> 要么就吃完串 喝完酒 然后去看腿
<imtxc> 记得发街拍照上来。
<iGnome> 赖蛤蟆，吃啥串
 * gfrog 吃串->喝酒->看大腿。 典型屌丝的生活节奏啊。 
<iGnome> 终于/home有4G空间了。清理半天。
<hamo> gfrog: 被你发现了...
 * gfrog 看完是不是就得回家撸了。
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君...
<imtxc> gfrog: 是啊，又不是高富帅
<gfrog> hamo: hamo君
<hamo> gfrog: bulubulu...
<hamo> imtxc: 屌丝别哭，站起来撸...
<imtxc> hamo: 去死
 * hamo lol
 * adam8157 咳咳 再说我这些就要踢人了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * gfrog_working 匿掉，开工。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 友提：今天有免费午餐
<imtxc> ....
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 下午放假不?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 放毛，你要是娘们每年能多半天。
<WhoAmI> gfrog_working: 青年节可是法定假日啊
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 54啊 法定的
 * gfrog_working 想起来就生气
<WhoAmI> gfrog_working: 关于娘们半天假的事？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: WhoAmI 法盲了不是，人家法后边还跟着半句话呢，企业可以根据需要决定是否放假。
<gfrog_working> WhoAmI: 三八有半天假
 * WhoAmI 为啥我厂又半天假呢？
<imtxc> 现在还没来电话 估计真没戏了。
<adam8157> WhoAmI: 打倒
<iGnome> WhoAmI: 因为你是半个38
<iGnome> 额 gfrog_working 也是
 * WhoAmI 地图炮了啊地图炮....
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 跟我有嘛儿关系
<ofan> 6*4的时候开个party
<adam8157> roylez: ofan WhoAmI iGnome gfrog_working imtxc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLnIaNFGViw
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y YouTube - Scriptkitty Dreams
<iGnome> gfrog_working: 你不也放假半天嘛
<iGnome> 英文的看不懂。 adam8157
<imtxc> 在win下过不了墙 adam8157
<WhoAmI> 翻墙不能 adam8157
 * adam8157 你们弱爆了
<iGnome> ofan: 你个反党分子
<ofan> adam8157: 嘛意思没看懂
<iGnome> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你是中国人呢。不准看英文的。
<gfrog_working> 工作时间不看片儿 adam8157
<ofan> iGnome: 那还不准用英文编程了
<iGnome> 那不是英文。
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 我才木有假
<iGnome> 那是字母了。语法了
<ofan> iGnome: 也有英语ud
<iGnome> 你咋不说还有逗号
<ofan> iGnome: 中文原来没有逗号
<iGnome> 是啊。这下你理由充足了。
<iGnome> 其实，那是阿拉伯文字。
<ofan> iGnome: 所以都用易语言吧
<iGnome> s/ofan/$& pig/g;
<iGnome> 你给读出一句英文来。
 * ofan 有人团购大菠萝3么
<piggybox> ofan: 已经买了，另外这个怎么团购？
<ofan> piggybox: ...好速度
<ofan> piggybox: amazon买一打应该有优惠
<imtxc> ofan: 大菠萝是啥
<iGnome> terminator
<ofan> imtxc: 暗黑3
<WhoAmI> 2008年4月，经国务院法制办同意，“青年节”放假适用人群为14至28周岁的青年，3亿多青年将于每年5月4日放假半天。
<WhoAmI> 　　按照国务院公布的《全国年节及纪念日放假办法》的规定，“青年节（5月4日），14周岁以上的青年放假半天”，但这一规定没有明确放假适用人群的年龄上限。
<WhoAmI> 　　此次进一步明确年龄上限后，将有3亿多年龄在14至28周岁之间的青年可以依法在青年节这天享受到半天的假期，感受到社会对青年的关爱。
<WhoAmI> 　　《办法》指出，各部门和各用人单位应自觉遵守《全国年节及纪念日放假办法》的规定，切实保障青年的休假权利。
<WhoAmI> gfrog_working: 貌似是强制的
<ofan> piggybox: 官方预订的》
<ofan> ？
<gfrog_working> WhoAmI: 别看新闻，记者都是二货。直接去看法规
<leo_> ubuntu的crontab执行shell脚本，脚本里面添加function就会tailed，权限、环境变量都是正确的 这是怎么回事呢
<piggybox> ofan: 战网买的下载版。amazon上没有团购优惠，买多少都是一样
<ofan> piggybox: 已经下了？
<leo_> 去掉函数直接执行命令没问题，function报的错误是语法错误，手动执行的时候确实正确的
<piggybox> ofan: 早下了
<ofan> piggybox: 不是等15号？
<piggybox> ofan: 随时都可以下，得等到15才能装
<ofan> piggybox: ...
<gfrog_working> WhoAmI: 我擦，还真是没跟着附加条款啊，妈的去年叫那个败家律师忽悠了。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 哪个律师?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 中意那个
<iGnome> 14年，一个级别？ WhoAmI 28是中年，42是老年。66是完蛋。符合中国交警的观念。
<WhoAmI> gfrog_working: 告丫
<iGnome> 66岁后，撞死没钱陪的。
<huntxu> iGnome: 哪年你過60大壽通知一聲
<iGnome> 哪年，你准备买车？
<iGnome> huntxu: 你现在哪个级别
<huntxu> iGnome: 自行車就可以
<iGnome> 自行车肇事，不归交警管。你会赔死的。
<huntxu> 。
<iGnome> 铁道部负债两万亿？每年挣钱那么多，都跑哪里去了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 昨天发的贴修改后莫名消失，NV驱动安装问题，求大虾指点迷津。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373168 老规矩先上图，本人小白一个，本本显卡NV GT 520M 想玩玩3D效果，结果老提示图中错误，找过度娘问过谷哥，均没成功解决此问题 尝试过安装官方驱动，也尝试过sudo nvidia-xconfig，结果直接超大屏，删 …
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买了暗黑3了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没，没勇气下手
<ofan> mugebjgd: 等发工资
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国多少钱
<ofan> mugebjgd: $59.99
<ofan> mugebjgd: piggybox 买了
<mugebjgd> ofan: è´µ
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没办法
<ofan> mugebjgd: 热门都这价
<ofan> mugebjgd: 而且不联网不行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 42欧德国
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对
<sunningv> 湾版的便宜吧？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 42欧比$60多啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 多么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 额 差不多
<ofan> $60貌似是45欧
<mugebjgd> 42*1.31
<mugebjgd> 55刀
<mugebjgd> 还便宜呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: 额 欧元对人民币不是10多块么
<palomino|working> 早没有啦
<palomino|working> 8.x吧现在
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对刀
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对什么人民币
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我都是换成人民币对比
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我没机会花 软民币
<mugebjgd> ofan: 手里一堆米国硬币
<WhoAmI> 1美元=0.7600欧元
<WhoAmI> 1欧元=1.3158美元
<mugebjgd> ofan: 走之前必须搞掉
<piggybox> 真没必要算那么细。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自动售货机
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没见到
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...怎么可能
<mugebjgd> ofan: 很多711
<iGnome> 那种丑陋的视角变化的游戏，也有人玩。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 里面有？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 商场什么的到处都是
<imtxc> 请教个问题 分机号码怎么打啊？
<mugebjgd> ofan: orlando地方太小 没啥商场
<ofan> mugebjgd: orlando还小
<WhoAmI> imtxc: 打总机，他会问你分机号的
<ofan> 我这个村就几平方公里
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 自动的
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 让我拨分机号
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我是想攒硬币
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...为啥
<ofan> 我最愁硬币
<mugebjgd> ofan: 硬币收集者
<WhoAmI> imtxc: 那你就拨分机号啊
<ofan> 没地儿花
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..
<piggybox> iGnome: 视角变化？diablo是固定视角的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就需要一版好的硬币
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 比如分机号是0  我怎么拨？
<ofan> imtxc: 拨通后按0
<ofan> piggybox: 有mac版？
<imtxc> 哦啊这么高级
<mugebjgd> ofan: 废话
<piggybox> ofan: 所有blizzard游戏都有mac版。。。
 * ofan yeah~~
<mugebjgd> ofan: diablo 3 for mac/win
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 不是说暗黑3
<ofan> 那我买了 loool
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 宋体跟AR PL UMing CN http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373172 我很少在linux编写文档，不过看到原本文档中的宋体显示为黑体，就很疑惑。 宋体.png 以前遇到这种情况，我都是改为AR PL UMing CN字体的，这样看着才像记忆中的宋体。 uming.png 这是什么情况？Why？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 renxinzhi — 2012-05-04 11:12 …
<iGnome> 看了视频，那视角乱跳
<ofan> 这将是我人生中的第一个正版游戏
<ztao> nicol: ztao here
<ofan> Diablo III for Mac is only available in English, French, and German.
<imtxc> 不对
<imtxc> 拨了没反应
<imtxc> 拨通人家说查号拨0  然后我按0  就没反应了
<imtxc> 大佬们教教我怎么拨分机号码呗
<ofan> imtxc: 没有提示？
<sunningv> 论坛登录不能的问题解决么？
<imtxc> ofan: 说查号请拨0
<imtxc> 然后我按0了  没反应啊。
<iGnome> imtxc: 那交换机坏了嘛
<triste> hi
<WhoAmI> imtxc: 再按个#试试？
<hadwinw> 那就什么都不按。
<WhoAmI> !time
<iGnome> sunningv: 去掉cookie而已
<shizhao> test http://imagebin.org/210905
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 按#就挂了。。。
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 直接按0好了。
<imtxc> 刚才好像真的是坏了。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍣ 
<imtxc> 谁研究过arm
<imtxc> 是在不行 我去找一个arm的工作去。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 被ctrl弄得头晕了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373182 由于有需要，我在虚拟机里面装了一份ubuntu10.04，但是前段时间升级后出现了问题。 具体表现为： 刚开机时正常，但是操作了一分钟后就出现了问题。好像系统的ctrl键被默认按着，移动文件变成了复制，写文本时f成了ctrl+f，终端中输入c变成了ctrl+c …
<WhoAmI> imtxc: 水深不好趟的...
<imtxc> 这帖子。。键盘坏了对吧
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 没有吧，不过我看这个主要是对工作经验要求挺高
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 其实也没多难
 * imtxc 额 这入职体检还要自己花钱啊？
<imtxc> 帝都哪里最便宜？
<shizhao> 南城
<imtxc> shizhao: 医院么？
<shizhao> 南城几乎什么都便宜
<MeaCulpa> 北京人似乎不喜欢呆在南面
<MeaCulpa> 说风水不好
<shizhao> 因为南城是下风区
<imtxc> 哦啊 这么高级
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 污染都过去了
<richardlxc> google news 升级了吗？
<ofan> hi 力插得
<richardlxc> ofan: what's wrong?
<ofan> richardlxc: ..
<richardlxc> google news升级了，为什么我登录的页面没有“realtime coverage" 这个按钮？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04无法安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373184 我下载ubuntu12.04的镜像文件在G盘里，专门安装ubuntu用的 ，没别的文件。然后用DAEMON Tools Lite装载12.04的镜像文件，找到镜像文件下的wubi.exe进行安装，安装完了之后重启进入ubuntu时先出现个error..."prefix"什么的，1秒钟不到就闪过去了，来 …
<sj_> hello
<sj_> 呵呵 ， 有人没？
<^k^> sj_, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<sj_> 请问个问题， ubuntu下 无线网卡 在设置成 默认路由到时候 无线网卡就断开了
<sj_> route add
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 韩剧新妓生传 感人的爱情故事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373185 丹丝兰是一名艺术学院学古典舞学生，为了挣点零花钱偶尔去有钱人家去跳舞，一个偶然的机会她去为亚多模奶奶跳舞，亚多模被其俊秀的脸蛋和舞姿深深的迷住了；在离开的瞬间坏掉的发夹成立定情的开始，与同学在咖啡厅聊天的时候 …
<MeaCulpa> http://edition.channel5belize.com/archives/69892
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Antivirus Founder, John McAfee, says politics caused GSU raid | Channel5Belize.com
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 时隔三年再回ubuntu 进步很大！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373186 桌面越来越易用了，很漂亮，不用再折腾美化了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Goomy — 2012-05-04 12:46
<MeaCulpa> 3年的体会就是漂亮了...
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper`: hi
<imtxc> imadper`: 来了啊
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 装老大是犯法的。
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 哥又不干坏事
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 这里的人都知道的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源图像编辑器GIMP正式发布了2.8版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373190 主要新特性包括了：备受期待的单窗口模式、Cage变形工具、层组，On-canvas进度指示器和文本编辑，改进保存和输出，图像大小计算，等等。新的功能让GIMP对新手更友好，它目前仍然忙碌于将核心代码全部移植到GEGL。 统计信息:  …
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 那就说明我一直被你蒙蔽了。
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 以前就给你说过的.
<oneIeaf> 哥是山寨的
<oneIeaf> 哥是扯淡兄
<imtxc> 不知道gimp2.8可不可以单窗口了
<imtxc> oneIeaf:哦啊 那就是我以前没有注意。
<oneIeaf> :-D
<oneIeaf> 哥是山寨的
<oneIeaf> irssi 怎么用的都忘记了。
 * WhoAmI 该下班了...
<adam8157> WhoAmI: 尼玛
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 毒娘还真放假啊
<nyfair> 今天不都放假么
<imtxc> adam8157: 给你们免费午餐不错了哈
<nyfair> 10点上班，11点吃饭，然后回家
<imtxc> nyfair: 球推荐上班
<imtxc> nyfair: 大牛公司啊
 * WhoAmI 咩哈哈
<nyfair> 不是政府规定下午放假的咩
<imtxc> WhoAmI: XXXXX
<imtxc> WhoAmI: 回去看腿去
<huntxu> adam8157: +0.5
<adam8157> huntxu: 0.00
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的眼光sucks
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆呢？
<roylez> huntxu: +1
<adam8157> roylez: 放假了?
<roylez> adam8157: 困呢
<adam8157> roylez: 你们放不?
<adam8157> roylez: EMC都放呢
<roylez> adam8157: 别拿18摸跟阿三公司比
<adam8157> roylez: emc咋变成阿三了
<roylez> adam8157: 感觉像
<adam8157> roylez: EMC易安信為一家美国信息存储資訊科技公司， 主要业务为信息存储及管理产品、服务和解决方案。EMC公司创建于1979年，总部在马萨诸塞州霍普金顿市。2003年，EMC收购了VMWare。
<adam8157> roylez: 收购了vmware?
<roylez> adam8157: emc比我公司更没下限
<adam8157> roylez: 咋说
<roylez> adam8157: 我公司已经是 india business machine 了
<oneIeaf> huntxu: HX
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<oneIeaf> imtxc: txc
<Cherrot> roylez: 给阿三卖大机那？
<oneIeaf> 这里有人要放假吗
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<oneIeaf> 这机器人。。。。
<oneIeaf> ^k^: 傻蛋
<^k^> oneIeaf, 它是如何让你觉得如果我哑然？  ㍥ 
<oneIeaf> 哟哟
<oneIeaf> redhat: 这个名字不错
<MeaCulpa> 不如叫GreenHat
<redhat> ..
<MeaCulpa> 今天为啥放假
<MeaCulpa> roylez: EMC一个烂Feature害得我迷糊了2天
<PRONMAN_> ...
<jianghu> 各位下午好
<PORNMAN> jianghu: ok
<roylez> palomino|working: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m02g87mszr1qzmopno1_500.png
<jianghu> PORNMAN: 你好
<PORNMAN> jianghu: 你好
<jianghu> 都在午睡？
<palomino|working> duck? , roylez
 * Cherrot 困……
<jianghu> ç´¯
<PORNMAN> MeaCulpa: EMC好有钱啊
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71d979afgw1dsl4vd344jj.jpg
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 收获如何？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: tech & talk? 我问的都没给我解答...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 所以我直接早退了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 就我问了俩问题, 我都没忍心问另外一个....
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟你说句话结果xchat强退了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 敏感词?
<gfrog> adam8157: Asias就在你那边，直接去问他多好。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/BBxAu.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是谁
<adam8157> gfrog: osier?
<gfrog> adam8157: 新来的那个kvm devel啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 帅呆了
<gfrog> adam8157: osier是libvirt的
<palomino|working> raven? , roylez
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个小孩... 能行么
<gfrog> adam8157: 小看人家，人家可是北航的呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这是吐槽么...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于ubuntu12.04与ATI显卡驱动的心得和疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373197 首先介绍下背景：我是hp g4-1058tx,欲知具体参数可百度。 准备工作： 由于使用命令行下载不慎习惯，并且稍有问题，所以请手动下载ATI驱动12.4，以及fglrx.patch。链接在下面： http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-d ... x86_64.run（ATI …
<gfrog> adam8157: 北航出人才啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚他就在, 也没给我解释
<gfrog> adam8157: 你问的啥问题？
<adam8157> gfrog: 如何重新陷入gdb, 另外就是SMP调试
<roylez> adam8157: 长残了 http://i.imgur.com/ozPg1.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我听了一半就听不下去了，尼玛各种吐槽RHEL不好用，RHEL搞了那么久libvirt，为啥那个苦逼还要自己去处理网络配置。
 * gfrog 俩字，有病。
<huntxu> gfrog: TAT
<adam8157> gfrog: 也倒无所谓
 * gfrog 好像有人倒地中枪了 @_@
<gfrog> adam8157: 重新陷入gdb？ 啥时候，qemu开gdbserver调guest内核？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在有神马问题啊？
<huntxu> gfrog: 苦逼的推倒網絡配置重寫 = =
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是我还是接着kgdb
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<gfrog> huntxu: vdsm确实够奇葩
<huntxu> gfrog: 下個版本的事情了 >.<
<huntxu> gfrog: 7月份再做...
 * gfrog 话说在ubuntu上libvirt跑的似乎很不好。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 为神马要推倒重写？现在遇到了啥问题？
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是太亂也常出問題 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 我给你吐槽光环
 * gfrog 继续干活，擦的，测试又挂了。
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙测试？
<Cherrot> roylez: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdBDQEHezrA
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y YouTube - 班上只有一個男生的後果
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋，U盘可以格式化成NTFS格式嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: sure
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那对U盘的大小有要求不？ 我记得貌似NTFS需要比较大的一块地方存它自己的信息？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你mkfs.ntfs /home/jiwa/foo.bar 都没人管你
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 大概十几兆吧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我说windows系统啦，linux应该没这限制
<nyfair> adam8157: 64Mb
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 哦 那我不知道...
<adam8157> nyfair: 谁得限制?
<nyfair> adam8157: 关心这种破烂事干嘛，只要知道format完后有这尿性就好
<adam8157> nyfair: .
<MeaCulpa> 吐槽RHEL~~
<MeaCulpa> 吐槽的好高端...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 别吐了
<MeaCulpa> 要是这里有SUSE的人，老子要吐死他...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何下载Zlib,zlib-devel和ncurses-devel http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373199 我在Ubuntu下如何下载到Zlib,zlib-devel和ncurses-devel。 命令如下： sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install Zlib 都会报错 E: Unable to locate package zlib 高手支个招啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 chall — 2012-05-04 14:47
 * adam8157 american: People in other countries have got to learn that if you don't like your country you change it. We did in 1776.
 * adam8157 美国人民吐槽凶猛啊   He is not completely safe, Hillary has a little gas problem.
<adam8157> huntxu: .4+
<XwinX> iGnome: jyfl987 ping
<huntxu> adam8157: 弱暴了
<huntxu> adam8157: 1.1
<huntxu> adam8157: 笑你
<adam8157> huntxu: 你来北京之后涨了多少了哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 虧的好伐
<adam8157> huntxu: 笑你 我来北京之后是赚得
<huntxu> adam8157: 你多來了好幾個月
<huntxu> adam8157: 不對，貌似應該賺.2
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，是+2%
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • opera下用fcitx的困惑！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373202 Xubuntu12.04，缷载了ibus和Firefox，通过新立得安装fcitx，下载deb安装opera。今天突然发现一个奇怪的问题：在opera下偶尔会无法调用中文输入法，但有时不用重启程序或系统，它又能用了。 Why & How？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anway — 2012-05-04 15:22  …
<imtxc> hi
<^k^> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<gfrog_working> adam8157: huntxu 难道你俩之前是同事？
 * gfrog_working 找饼干吃去。
<jyfl987> adam8157: vimdiff 的三路diff 你有研究么
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不是
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你又问一遍...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 咋了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在做merge 大型项目merge 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一下子四个窗口 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说了是 三路diff  左边的是当前的 中间的是 other的  右边的是 base的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我都是 当前 base remote 最终
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当前就是要操作成最终的 你好挫
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难道你用的是30寸屏幕？ 开4个tab?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我svn是三个, git自动给开了4个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  我是 hg ， vim怎么调整split切割后的窗口大小？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不 svn也是4个  $MERGED -c ":diffsplit $MINE" -c ":vertical diffsplit $THEIRS" -c ":vertical diffsplit $BASE"
<adam8157> jyfl987: c-w -或+<>
<ofan> jyfl987: c-w < >
<ofan> 不过很2
 * huntxu 用鼠標拉的默默擼過...
<ofan> 实际效果比较扭曲
<ofan> huntxu: 终端
<ofan> 呢
<huntxu> ofan: xterm裏還是tty？
<jyfl987> ofan: 没办法 我的terminal从fullscreen切回去再切回来 那个窗口改了大小 额
<ofan> huntxu: tmux
<adam8157> jyfl987: c-w =
<\b> jyfl987:   c-w _
<huntxu> ofan: xterm正常啊，也能用鼠標
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的管用
<imtxc> hahaha
<ofan> huntxu: 开了screen或tmux后就没用了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上下左右四种嘛
<imtxc> 看来下午就蛤蟆放假了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就左右调整下
<huntxu> adam8157: 三路diff哪個是最終結果 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 我一直都是調中間的啊 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 我是4路反正
<jyfl987> huntxu: 看工具的啊 大佬
<adam8157> huntxu: status里有写
<huntxu> adam8157: 嘛status？
<adam8157> huntxu: 文件名啊
<huntxu> jyfl987: vimdiff
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那也要看什么工具调他的啊
<ofan> vim是不是应该用ncurses重写
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你4路的时候如何操作？ 切来切去 yank paste?
<ofan> 分割窗口就方便多了
<adam8157> jyfl987: diffoff两个
<\b> diffthis
<ofan> jyfl987: 全是c-w
<jyfl987> ofan: 你可以再fork个项目
<huntxu> jyfl987: 額，明白了 = =
<ofan> jyfl987: 我是懒人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 命令模式还不如 切来切去 快呢
<\b> 神马世道,   mingw -O3 编译的比  visual studio  开全了优化快  30%
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己yp怕不准
<ofan> \b: 做个profiling
<ofan> look look
<jyfl987> 切实三路的 我希望他直接用 buf_id choice 这种格式  比如 你开三个窗口 分别是 0 1 2 choice键绑定到 C 那你就只要用 0C 1C 这种按键就可以了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想重新搞个 用forth做脚本的
<ofan> jyfl987: 有啥意义
<ofan> jyfl987: 做个用js做脚本的我支持
<jyfl987> ofan: 我那天说过 vi的模式跟forth代码差不多 如果用forth做内部脚本 代码会很简短
<jyfl987> ofan: 另外 你究竟是要用js做脚本 还是要做个web版？
<jyfl987> 如果是web版 应该没问题 因为输出只是个display而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 差不多，就别搞了
<jyfl987> ofan: 就因为差不多 所以才要搞个重构哈
<ofan> jyfl987: 费时费力啊
<ofan> 我想让shell能支持js
<jyfl987> ofan: 只是玩玩而已  你想让shell支持js对这里许多人来说 何尝不是费时费力呢 只要你开心就行了 code for fun嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 也考虑实用性的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu12.04 求助-万分纠结奇葩的GRUB问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373208 Ubuntu12.04装上了三天，翻墙成功后就开始鼓捣GRUB，到现在为止虽然可以进入12.04但存在问题。。具体过程是： 看到网上说可以给GRUB换背景图，就开始找方法，被一篇帖子误导，想进grub命令，就是那个grub》 在终端里打grub提示命令 …
<gfrog_working> ad
<ofan> jyfl987: 觉得js，特别nodejs很强大
<gfrog_working> adam8157: jyfl987 键盘党都碉堡了。
<jyfl987> ofan: :-) 有的人特讨厌js
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 现在都上脑电波 体感了
<ofan> jyfl987: 也有人讨厌c,c++,java,python
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是有好多人十分讨厌js的某些东西 又被迫在用 这个你去看本书 那个作者就十分痛恨js里其他部分 所以他那书只讲优雅部分 额 书很薄 跟权威指南是两个极端
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 你用体感调整vim窗口大小？ 我一般都用指感
<linuxkids> 没事冒个泡 增加点知名度  各位大牛前辈下午好～
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 我喜欢的是优雅的部分
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 我不许要调整 好的editor会在一开始就不断调整大小 然后测量你的血压获得反馈 再继续调整
<ofan> jyfl987: 刚写ajax的时候，直接一个lambda函数做changestate，感觉特别爽
<jyfl987> ofan: 那部分和lisp还不是差不多的 我喜欢py的列表推导式 和lambda什么的 其实都是lisp捣鼓出来的 只不过lisp太烦了
<ofan> jyfl987: no no no
<BackSorry> 现在有免费的VPN么？
<jyfl987> ofan: :-) 以前我写python还喜欢用 map/filter + lambda 现在都是列表推导式了 就一个reduce还要靠lambda
<ofan> jyfl987: py的list comprehension 我不爱用
<jyfl987> ofan: :-)
<BackSorry> 苍天那， 有没有好的翻墙工具或是VPN 。谁知道呀。
<ofan> BackSorry: 有收费的
<BackSorry> ofan ：  额，买不起，免费的没有了么/
 * gfrog_working irc开会，好时尚哦。 
<ofan> BackSorry: 免费不起
<BackSorry> ofan: 好吧，就党我没说，我还是用破在线代理好了。
<linuxkids> vpncup 每月免费500mb
<BackSorry> linuxkids：那个还好吧，我用过从掉线。。。
<roylez> gfrog_working: 在哪里？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙在irc找基友呢？
<gfrog_working> roylez: 公司里
<ofan> gfrog_working: irc有会议模式，其他的哪个有
<gfrog_working> ofan: 电话
<roylez> gfrog_working: 狂刷屏
<ofan> gfrog_working: 电话不能控制发言权
<roylez> gfrog_working: 把manager kickban了
<gfrog_working> roylez: @_@
<gfrog_working> ofan: 就那么几个人，控制嘛，大家都民主
<ofan> gfrog_working: irc还有log
<gfrog_working> ofan: 电话有录音
<ofan> 还能针对人说话
<ofan> gfrog_working: 录音多不好，人多了就听不清谁是谁了
<imtxc> ls
<imtxc> ofan: 谁家是irc开会的
<ofan> imtxc: 不知道，freenode肯定是
<imtxc> ofan: o
<user8888> http://www.guokr.com/question/172526/
<imtxc> XwinX: 大牛。。贵公司需要廉价劳动力不
<imtxc> 吃苦耐劳，勤奋肯干，物美价廉，老少咸宜的优秀青年有人要不。
<iGnome> imtxc: 又买春呢
<XwinX> imtxc: 要，来吧
<iGnome> 这么急推销自己
<imtxc> XwinX: 嘛地方
<XwinX> imtxc: 北京
<imtxc> iGnome: 是啊
<iGnome> XwinX: 嗯。抓过去
<imtxc> XwinX: 北京哪
<XwinX> imtxc: 你在哪？
<imtxc> XwinX: 知春路
<iGnome> imtxc: XwinX 是rf的老总
<imtxc> iGnome: 啊 是嘛。。。。
<iGnome> 赶紧去。给你大米米
<imtxc> XwinX: 久仰久仰。。。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 终于忽悠到人了啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 老总...
<imtxc> jyfl987: 。。什么情况
<XwinX> iGnome: 你开公司，我来做老总吧
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你又影响别人
<imtxc> XwinX: 要嘛职位？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我哪忽悠了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没什么 你继续
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我不敢说
<XwinX> imtxc: linux 桌面开发工程师
<iGnome> XwinX: 准备开，只是是皮包公司。
<XwinX> iGnome: 年薪多少？
<imtxc> XwinX: 这么炫酷的职位啊。。。
<imtxc> XwinX: 要会啥
<XwinX> imtxc: 如果有意向，可以给我发简历
<iGnome> 。。没年薪，最多日薪。
<XwinX> imtxc: lvlisong@redflag-linux.com
<jyfl987> imtxc: 谈年薪不好 容易被征高税 所以他们都是谈日薪的
<iGnome> 咋这邮件名？？？
<imtxc> XwinX: 那个职位要会啥东西啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 这是我公司邮箱啊
<iGnome> lv是包啊。 XwinX
<iGnome> 哦。是U
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哇 日薪。
<iGnome> 於
<iGnome> :-)
<jyfl987> imtxc:  一日发一次
<XwinX> imtxc: 招聘Linux系统工程师/Web应用开发工程师。后面的关键字：LFS、Arch、Gentoo、Slackware、Emacs、Vim、zsh、Python、Django、ROR、Haskell、HTML5、JS、jQuery、Backbone、
<jyfl987> imtxc: 支付宝付款 保证绝无拖欠
<XwinX> git、科学上网、TBBT，如果其中有任意两个或者两个以上你经常使用或熟练掌握
<iGnome> 打倒没perl的职位
<jyfl987> 有py不就行了
<iGnome> ç ´py
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你们要转gnome了？
<iGnome> 速食面
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你名字里还带个gnome呢 gnome里大量用py
<imtxc> 科学上网？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我的希望
<ofan> 怎么还有haskell?
<ofan> 很好奇
<jyfl987> 我也不喜欢他用py 最好用lua
<imtxc> irc太不科学了。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那招py做什么
<iGnome> 嗯。我很气愤
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你说我们招 haskell 做什么？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 要不转gnome3好了 都用js了 滚动升级桌面
<iGnome> cairo opengles 不好？
<iGnome> ç ´js
<jyfl987> XwinX: 大概是骗点国家资金 搞高精尖研发项目
<jyfl987> gimp不是上 gegl了么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 屁，不要污蔑我们
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额
<imtxc> XwinX: 哦 不是要都会啊 刚看错了
<iGnome> imtxc: ..
<iGnome> 谁都会，谁神经
<XwinX> imtxc: 会一两种的话，很容易可以转到其它
<imtxc> XwinX: arch vim zsh git TBBT
<jyfl987> XwinX: 怎么不收emacs党？
<iGnome> imtxc: 你这完全不会编程嘛。
<imtxc> XwinX: 还会C不过好像用不到
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥眼神
<iGnome> 都是应用党
<imtxc> iGnome: 他不要C我怎么办。。
<iGnome> 只会c?
<imtxc> iGnome: 还会汇编
<XwinX> imtxc: 会C当然好
<iGnome> 额。 hehe
<ofan> XwinX: 据说gfw用的红旗系统
<XwinX> imtxc: 会 mips 汇编吗？
<imtxc> html会，5不会。
<jyfl987> 哦  对  要会mips汇编 可以去龙芯组
<imtxc> XwinX: x86 也会点arm
<iGnome> 汇编最容易了啊
<XwinX> ofan: 我发誓，不是我干的
<ofan> mips就那么几个命令
<ofan> XwinX: 你可以装个后门 loool
<iGnome> 天河一号，是啥系统的。
<imtxc> XwinX: 还缺很多啊，，，
<iGnome> XwinX: 忽悠，你们都不招。没商业头脑嘛。
<imtxc> 里面有俩我都没听过
<jyfl987> 汇编是容易 用汇编写程序就麻烦了
<XwinX> imtxc: 又不用你全会
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你们会不会派技术支持去天津啊 ^_^
<XwinX> imtxc: 不是说了，只要熟悉2种
<iGnome> 那是你行数不足。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> XwinX: 京东不是有个微软的技术支持小组么 :-)
<imtxc> XwinX: 这样啊。
<iGnome> XwinX: 我要去
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不去，我们打算把天津的机器搬回来
<jyfl987> iGnome: 行数够也烦  不然你干嘛要用perl
<jyfl987> XwinX: 电费你付不起
<iGnome> 额。现代啊
<imtxc> XwinX: 需要多少时间呢？
<XwinX> imtxc: 啥多少时间?
<imtxc> XwinX: 从投到据/收
<iGnome> imtxc: 半年
<iGnome> 适合你
<ofan> imtxc: 问这干嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么可能
<imtxc> XwinX: 大概流程多少时间哇。
<ofan> 直接投不就完了
<iGnome> XwinX: 笨。这家伙要毕业过渡
<XwinX> imtxc: 如果你在北京，可以随时过来面试啊
<imtxc> ofan: 时间紧迫。。
<XwinX> imtxc: 如果你要投简历，可以直接发给我
<imtxc> XwinX: 哦啊好
<ofan> 突然想到一面试必过的招
<imtxc> ofan: 招
<imtxc> XwinX: 貌似以前写的简历不适合贵公司
<iGnome> imtxc: 记得邮件头写：松哥
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> lol
<imtxc> XwinX: 松哥？
<XwinX> ...
<iGnome> 切记
<imtxc> iGnome: 哦好。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你就说 上次你在 BLUG认识松哥的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 好。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 人家要是问你还认不认识 紧爷 可千万别答应
<imtxc> jyfl987: 。。。。
<iGnome> XwinX: 想踢 jyfl987 不。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 别骗我啊。
<XwinX> iGnome: 想
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你也在频道这么久了 我是这种人么？
<iGnome> lol
<imtxc> XwinX: 贵公司在什么地方啊。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你是啊
<jyfl987> 你看我nick都起得老老实实的  就是我姓名的缩写 不像他们 华丽花哨的
<XwinX> imtxc: 北京市海淀区万泉河路68号紫金大厦6层
<iGnome> jyfl 这啥缩写
<jyfl987> l那是拼写错误
<iGnome> 不是不是
<imtxc> XwinX: 简历是要pdf的还是？
<iGnome> imtxc: tex的
<jyfl987> 总比你 i*** 好多了 不知道的还以为是 izhi 呢
<XwinX> imtxc: pdf
<iGnome> 又胡说
<ofan> iGnome: 你负责招人吗？
<iGnome> ofan: 。。和我无关。
<jyfl987> 怎么胡说了 你体检报告拿来看看？
<imtxc> XwinX: 那麻烦看看这个可以不http://www.imtxc.com/files/resume.pdf
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你扯哪里去了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 扯izi
<jyfl987> imtxc: 其实既然要求html5 你不如用 html5技术做个动态的简历
<iGnome> 你才艾滋啊。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不会html5
<jyfl987> imtxc: 学我搞点知识树的结构 不是更好玩
<iGnome> 要不，哪里找不到女朋友的。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> imtxc: 好吧 以后要记得学点
<imtxc> jyfl987: 来我看看你的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你是我病友
<iGnome> 我和你远了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我的都没了 以前用 xml+xslt做的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你没毒？
<iGnome> 你才有吧
<ofan> 用markdown写多好
<ofan> 放github上
<iGnome> ofan: 这说明啥。水平高？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 完美
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: HK回来买机械键盘
<jyfl987> iGnome: 主要是要用点技术 就不用自己吹嘘自己懂什么了
<ofan> iGnome: 直接嵌入自己做的项目
<jyfl987> 微菜怎么不在
<jyfl987> 我得重新写个简历
<ofan> 看两眼代码不就知道啥水平了
<iGnome> 你纯忽悠嘛。
<jyfl987> 做成动画的
<ofan> jyfl987: 做成3D的
<jyfl987> ofan: 3D怎么够？ 至少要36D
<ofan> webgl搞上
<ofan> 杜比12.9立体声
<iGnome> imtxc: http://html5slides.pageforest.com/ 赶紧去。明天更新简历。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 找出来我看
<jyfl987> 我真觉得有必要做成动画的 你就写 什么时候掌握了什么技术 做了什么 弄个timeline 然后动画引擎自动帮你罗列进去
<jyfl987> imtxc: 等我做出来 你怕都回老家了 :]
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我还会回来的！！！！！
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我怕
<jyfl987> i'll come back
<jyfl987> 结果回来的时候都十年了
<jyfl987> after a decade
<imtxc> jyfl987: 。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 电影上是这样的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 除了graphviz还有什么根据你给的依赖关系生成图的工具？ adam8157 roylez MeaCulpa_
<hellday> :(]
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用这些东西
<jyfl987> 我经常看有人做依赖图 绝对不是graphviz画的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你从来不画图？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 基本不
<hellday> 数据恢复ing~
<hellday> 昨晚为了安装unbuntu12.04
<OTiux> ··
<hellday> 误操作
<jyfl987> adam8157: 既然是基本不 那例外的时候用什么呢？
<hellday> 把系统盘覆盖了数据盘。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 毕业设计的时候画过
<iGnome> 现成的，而且自动的，就graphviz
<iGnome> 自己画就是。cairo多好用
<MeaCulpa_> graphviz好用哇
<jyfl987> iGnome: 不可能吧  那些人画的图 好多那种曲线 而且不交叉 graphviz的不像这个
<iGnome> 不交叉的，应该不是自动的哦
<iGnome> svg，后期调整也可以嘛
<iGnome> 关系复杂的时候，哪里能不交叉
<jyfl987> 是的  我昨天还去graphviz列表问过如何自动不交叉 他们说要改点东西 不是那么简单的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有 关系简单的 我肉眼都看得出来可以不交叉的 结果他生成的给我交叉了
<iGnome> 不是简单，而是可能根本做不到
<iGnome> 就像电路板排版，你能不交叉
<jyfl987> 你搞成svg再调整 那不如自己开工具画了 何必用graphviz
<jyfl987> 反正我昨天的例子很简单 可以不交叉 他却给我交叉了
<iGnome> 智能没那么简单的
<iGnome> 不过graphviz的算法，够好了。冗余处理的蛮好的
<iGnome> 参见 cflow2dot.pl
<jyfl987> 我感觉还是不够智能 像那个 circo处理出来的图 都不懂自动缩短
<jyfl987> 算法很死板
<jyfl987> 我希望他能够提供个参数  比如 是否需要紧凑图片 他可以帮我把生成的图紧凑点
<jyfl987> 或者提供个选项 尽量不交叉 他尽最大可能不交叉
<iGnome> 输出tex嘛
<iGnome> tex支持缩短。
<jyfl987> 自己调整不符合graphviz的宗旨
<iGnome> 变紧凑
<iGnome> 你生活在虚无的世界。老想电脑比人聪明。
<jyfl987> 也谈不上比人聪明 但有些东西我知道电脑可以实现的
<jyfl987> 那帮搞数学 研究拓扑的 成天不就跟这个打交道
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你现在在哪高就呐？
<jyfl987> imtxc: guokr.com
<imtxc> jyfl987: o啊
<BackSorry> 现在什么语言吃香啊？
<iGnome> imtxc: 知道了吧。整天吹牛的地方。
<iGnome> 挂ml
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<iGnome> 下班
<BackSorry> 郁闷，我5.30才能下班呢。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你还是去 ignome那吧  你看看我们的做休就知道了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 神呆的地方 不是我能去的啊。
<imtxc> 我发现这里除了没工作的，就是都有好工作的。。
<hellday> 完了，40+G数据，一年工作成果....就找回了一些文本文档...
<hellday> 真他妈苦逼
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 不错
<adam8157> hellday: 我的关键数据有4个备份
<imtxc> hellday: 不怕
<hellday> 我没一个备份
<imtxc> hellday: 种子在就不怕下载不回来
<LeithWong> ．．．．
<adam8157> imtxc: +1
<hellday> 我都在虚拟机里
<jyfl987> imtxc: 混日子而已
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我这里	relativeMouseMoves = true
<jyfl987> hellday: 可以拿这个作为申请经费购买云存储的材料
<hellday> 好主意
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 否则有些独自管理鼠标灵敏的应用和游戏里，灵敏度太高
<jyfl987> hellday: 购买了个云存储  一来可以自己的东西也放上去 二来可以给同事提供福利 三来出了问题 责任一下子就撇清了
<hellday> 哦？
<hellday> 你们都在用云储存吗？
<adam8157> hellday: dropbox
<jyfl987> 没有 正打算给我爸买个国内的云存储账户
<jyfl987> 自从我搞了编程以后 连硬盘恢复都要被迫帮忙
<MeaCulpa_> dropbox
<hellday> 你们不担心信息安全问题?
<MeaCulpa_> hellday: 身无长物
<jyfl987> 给父母用 不担心 给自己用 担心
<jyfl987> 我老爹都这么大年纪了 要能搞出个艳照事件  我就服了他
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 我收到google adwords推广广告了...
<MeaCulpa_> google回来了...
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你可以帮帮老豆
<hellday> 我都是业务资料，不太敢使用所谓云计算
<hellday> 自建还没那能力
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你为啥不放假？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你不是青年吗？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我不知道
<hellday> 没入党
<jyfl987> XwinX: 放假我也得干活
<XwinX> jyfl987: 苦逼
<jyfl987> hellday: 怕什么 加密了再用就是了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我最近回家总是碰到施工队半夜修路
<XwinX> jyfl987: 有可能在监视你
<jyfl987> XwinX: 73条么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 呖
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嗯
<amosk> hi adam8157 ?
<richardlxc> 如何通过手机让电脑上网？
<adam8157> amosk: 你呀
<jyfl987> XwinX: 将来要清算
<richardlxc> 电脑没有无线网卡，想用手机数据线，通过手机wifi上网
<richardlxc> ubuntu OS
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似android手機可以通過 USB鏈接上網，， 除了 wifiAP.. 藍牙。。
<ofan> 怎么b认了
<ofan> 怎么b人了
<adam8157> ofan: nike
<ofan> adam8157: redhat是公司注册的？
<adam8157> ofan: 这个unban了
<ofan> o
 * adam8157 谁今天ddos我!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有公网ip?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那怎么ddos你？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有IP就不能ddos?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你教我？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 撑爆对方site的流量限制...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那不就是有公网ip么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有独立的 也没有固定的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说被攻击的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 被攻击的没有独立的也没有固定的, 比如云上的...
<ofan> adam8157: 你的网站？
<ofan> adam8157: 用cloudflare的cdn服务
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯 今天访问量保障几十倍几百倍
<ofan> adam8157: 能分流不少
<ofan> 全部cache掉
 * adam8157 准备下班了
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是忽悠 你dns又没托管在云主机上 如果他随便给你改 你怎么玩？
 * gfrog 困
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我今早5点睡觉的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我盯着屏幕看了俩小时了，眼睛疼，困。
<oneIeaf> exit
<oneIeaf> exit
<oneIeaf> quit
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ pong
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: fedora-zh里那个开会用的bot在哪里可以找到哇？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ #fedora-admin
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我说的是bot的代码。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不清楚，，是 #fedora 和 #fedora-admin下降的 。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，好吧，我去搜下，多谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 你去問問唄，， 貌似 服務器 是 #debian
<jiero> roylez_ 主席好
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: roylez_ MeaCulpa XwinX 看看我这一下午的苦逼生涯 http://images.cjb.net/f1ac0.png
<roylez_> jyfl987: 神马状况...
<jiero> jyfl987: 高效的家伙
<jyfl987> roylez_: 我们在并行开发几个项目 结果他们的上线了 我要合并他们的代码
<FrankLv> 请问window下有什么软件 可以把SSH dynamic的SOKECT4/5 转成HTTP
<hoxily> FrankLv: sockscap
 * XwinX jyfl987 表示不会 hg
<hoxily> FrankLv: http://opendata.baidu.com/software/s?rn=10&wd=sockscap
<jyfl987> XwinX: gtk下 可以对 右键短按 与长按做分别处理么
<hoxily> FrankLv: 通过它几乎可以让所有基于 TCP/IP 协议的软件象 ICQ、MUD、FTP、IE、NEWS……都能通过 Socks 代理服务器连接到 Ineternet.
<XwinX> jyfl987: 可以
<XwinX> jyfl987: 自己做定时器
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我想让短按出右键菜单 长按出别的菜单 就跟触摸操作那样
<XwinX> jyfl987: 可以
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那你把这个功能也加入到那个nanohub里把
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哦
<hoxily> FrankLv: 如果你一定要把socks5 代理转成 http 代理， 可以使用 privoxy， http://www.privoxy.org/ 。http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/config.html#SOCKS 开启forward-socks
 * hoxily 自言自语ing
<jyfl987> XwinX: adam8157_away gfrog 你们都用vim吧？ 要不咱们团购个 hjkl的Tee?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 做啥用的？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 说错
<jyfl987> XwinX: 穿啊  夏天到了嘛
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥样子的？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 不知道 刚才在cb上看到一个
<XwinX> jyfl987: 连接
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/185694.htm  XwinX 那个没说卖  我只是看到好玩
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嗯，看上去很不错
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我想要
<soiamso>  jyfl987 可以印，
<jyfl987> XwinX: 关键是得有卖
<imadper> jyfl987: 你敲键盘, 多数情况都不用看键帽上的字了吧?
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我去年自己印过  热转印的一洗就完蛋
<jyfl987> imadper: 是的
<soiamso> jyfl987: 什么地方定的？
<imadper> jyfl987: 那这个键盘就只有装13一个作用了
<jiero> jyfl987: 不过我曾经把键盘按坏了。——按出一道一道的痕迹。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我说的是Tee
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 那衣服去淘宝定制就行..
<jiero> spotify 就要了
<jiero> imadper: linuxer自己设计衣服传。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不要热转印的
<imadper> jyfl987: 我知道呀, 淘宝有不是热转印的
<jiero> “Sorry, Jamendo is down for a few moments.”
<soiamso> jyfl987: 自己印，还是找店家印？
<jiero> 太悲惨了吧，这两天我去访问的10%的网站都这样问题
<jyfl987> soiamso: 找店家的 热转印就是这样了 没办法
<soiamso> jyfl987: 但是商店买的热转印不掉的，也就是质量问题
<jyfl987> soiamso: 不可能不掉 我上次是洗衣机加了温度参数
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我怀疑你买的是别的印刷方式的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 要不你自己绣一件出来吧
<soiamso> jyfl987: 水印，丝印
<jyfl987> @新浪科技：“掷出窗外”网瘫痪了，这个名不见经传的食品安全网站成为近日微博上的热门话题。复旦研究生@吴忄亘 创建该网站“最初只想告诉同学哪些不能吃”，但就是这样一个网站，昨天2小时点击25000次一度瘫痪。一个网站的瘫痪，其背后正是当下对食品安全问题的真实焦虑。http://t.cn/zOHVpv2
<imadper> XwinX: jyfl987 绣工了得!
<jyfl987> soiamso: 丝印的当然最好了  就是好像要大规模才给印
<imadper> XwinX: 精通女工!
<XwinX> imadper: 嗯
<XwinX> imadper: 应该叫女红吧
<vic> 论坛现在一点都不热闹了
<jiero> vic: 没有啥共同点的人们
<jiero> vic
<imadper> XwinX: http://baike.baidu.com/view/89730.htm
<jiero> vic: 找不到同样的玩具
<imadper> XwinX: 怎么写的都有哦
<XwinX> imadper: 读音是叫女工
<imadper> XwinX: 女红（gōng），亦作“女工”、“女功”
<XwinX> imadper: 但写好像都叫女红的吧
<soiamso> jyfl987: 所以团购，就是团这种吧
<imadper> XwinX: 不知道~ 问jyf
<imadper> XwinX: 他是那里出来的
<jiero> vic https://www.csslayer.info/wordpress/linux/recommend/
<soiamso> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9897485657
<XwinX> imadper: 安徽
<imadper> XwinX: 诶, 我以为是江浙...
<imadper> soiamso: 我们的产品少至5件多至5万件迅速交货
<XwinX> soiamso: 质量太差
<XwinX> imadper: 为啥以为是浙江？
<soiamso> XwinX: 你怎样知道？
<imadper> XwinX: 听到江南之后的第一反映...
<jyfl987> soiamso: 那个好像要几百才起印
<jyfl987> 我去吃饭先
<imadper> XwinX: 然后想到江浙, 就想起刺绣...
<imadper> jyfl987: 5件
<soiamso> jyfl987: 5 件起印
<XwinX> soiamso: 感觉好好便宜
<XwinX> imadper: 哦
 * imadper 千万别下雨...
<soiamso> XwinX: 别搞错了，5件感觉要起码150一件
<XwinX> imadper: 刺绣应该是江苏好吧
<imadper> MaskRay_: 马甲哥好!
<XwinX> soiamso: ...
<XwinX> soiamso: 那就太贵了
<jiero> soiamso: 是么。不是150元100件？
<imadper> XwinX: 杭州没有吗?
<soiamso> jiero: 模板费固定，按面积算
<imadper> XwinX: 我以为苏杭都擅长刺绣
<jiero> soiamso: 哦。
<soiamso> jiero: 刺绣的话跟件数就没有多大关系，因为模板的费用低，成本摊销弹性低
<jiero> soiamso: 反正。。。能卖出去才能赚钱。
<MaskRay> imadper: hi
<XwinX> imadper: 不知道，我不是杭州人
<imadper> XwinX: 我也不是~
<soiamso> jiero: 不是用来卖的吧
<taxman> you are selling your ass?
<soiamso> taxman: your hole
<XwinX> 回家
<taxman> welcome to savage china
<taxman> nee lau lau di
<cnhezhong> 冒个泡
<taxman> your bubble is blasted
<soiamso> ofan: kick out taxman
<taxman> lol
<vic> jiero: 呃。。好吧。。我想说 无聊 想去论坛找点乐子。。。。
 * Cherrot hamo 又不在 :(
<imadper> Cherrot: 你想约他面基?
<Cherrot> imadper: 我想问问百度的vim配置文件咋写的 :D
<imadper> Cherrot: 那没兴趣... 这个也看个人吧?
<imadper> Cherrot: 不同的人, 用vim时的习惯也不尽相同吧
<imadper> Cherrot: 还是说, 百度有官方配置?
<Cherrot> imadper: 貌似公司统一有个配置文件的，听说是ssh到服务器编程……
<imadper> Cherrot: 你们腾讯就不喜欢i
<imadper> Cherrot: 你们腾讯绝对不是这样的
<Cherrot> imadper: :(
<imadper> Cherrot: 我跟vimer的博主聊过, 他就是腾讯的呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 噗…… vimer 竟然是腾讯滴……
<imadper> Cherrot: 况且, 用c的, 习惯跟用html5的肯定不一样
<Cherrot> imadper: 这就是所谓尼玛不归路么……
<imadper> Cherrot: 神恶魔?
<imadper> Cherrot: 什么?
<Cherrot> imadper: kidding :D
<imadper> :)
<Evanescence> html 肯定用zencoding,用c肯定用tagbar,taglist之类的,其他的什么文件查看插件,其他大多差不多,其实大多数还是一样的
<FrankLv> hoxily: thanks, 刚才发了消息忙去了
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 我初入茅庐，刚刚配了一个环境，还是挺爽的 :) 虽然闹不太清楚这写插件的工作原理
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 分享！！
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 我也是新手,通常是抄别人的.网上一搜很多
<imadper> Evanescence: 区别还是不小的, 比如我用c, 喜欢把tab设置成clang的自动补全
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 我新手啊， 除了常用的功能外就再加了个管理插件的插件，和一个markdown插件用来写博客到wordpress上
<imadper> Evanescence: 那些html5的, 就得给他们的模式独立一个tab的绑定. 而且就算是同样用c, 我也不一定喜欢别人的设定.
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 偶比你还白，还新手。
<Evanescence> imadper: 我也是啊,用自动补全也就那么几个,
<imadper> Evanescence: ctag用的人比较多吧
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 就想知道你所说的vim和ubuntu里终端的vim有何不同，效率如何。
<imadper> Evanescence: 毕竟llvm才没几年
<Evanescence> imadper: taglist和tagbar就是用ctag的,tagbar可能不依赖,模糊了
<imadper> Evanescence: 其实我最想知道的是, 怎么调试c
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 我就是用Ubuntu的vim 稍等发给你我的配置把
<imadper> Evanescence: 我转来emacs, 就是当初没办法方便的调试
<imadper> cnhezhong: 有区别吗? gvim和vim?
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 或许你应该告诉我，这个插件是什么，如何设置，哪里有专门讲这块的。
<Evanescence> imadper: 这最简单的当然是用quickfix了,用vim自带的make,或者插件,或者用location list
<cnhezhong> imadper: 别问我，我小白。
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 正是要发给你这个 :)
<imadper> Evanescence: quickfix来调试? 我去查查~
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: è°¢
<Evanescence> imadper: 要是用的稍微多一点,差别还是不小的,虽然大多数时候没有差别
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 出发点是不是为了一个 效率？
<Evanescence> imadper: 不是quickfix来调试,而是make来调试,然后quickfix来显示
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 啥东东的出发点?
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 电脑这个东东其中一个目的就是为了效率,代替重复劳动
<imadper> Evanescence: 这个是错误跳转
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 或许说错了地方 哈 sorry
<imadper> Evanescence: 好像我看他的介绍是
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 发错
<imadper> Evanescence: 调试的重点不是编译期的错误吧?
<Evanescence> imadper: 是make,我不是说了make么,vim自带的你可以试试,还有插件的
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: http://www.cherrot.com/2012/05/vim-configure-notes 呐，我的学习记录
<Evanescence> imadper: 具体关于C的不知道,我不写C,我用vim写vimwiki
<Cherrot> imadper: 你是说vim调用gdb?
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: okey现在立马拜读。不懂的还是要继续请教哦
<imadper> Evanescence: 你说的这个不是调试用的... 只是解决编译期问题的, 调试指的是调用gdb之类的, 运行时错误
<imadper> Cherrot: 对
<imadper> Cherrot: 类似 debug-many-windows那样
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 好嘛，共同学习:)  里面就是罗列了链接 大部分参考 vimer. 我最初的配置是抄的另外一个博客的，但丢了来源了，所以没贴上去
<Evanescence> imadper: make就是编译用的,算了,我看书去
<imadper> Evanescence: 恩
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 谢了。你会python？终于找到可以请教的主了。哈
<Cherrot> imadper: 果断不懂，嘿嘿  因为以前都是在Qt Creator里用gdb  勿喷:D
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 谁说我会python了…… 找枫叶饭团去
<jyfl987> imadper: 哪里有5件起印的丝印？
<imadper> Cherrot: 我大一的时候查, 是有插件, 但是很麻烦, 所以就转emacs了
<imadper> jyfl987: 刚才 soiamso 给的那个链接就是呀
<jyfl987> imadper: 发下
<Cherrot> imadper: soga
<imadper> jyfl987: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9897485657
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 你博客上有提python阿，你说的枫叶饭团是哪位？
<imadper> jyfl987: 你要买?
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个不像是丝印
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: http://maplebeats.github.com/  我技术弱爆了:)
<jyfl987> imadper: 还真是丝印啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 是, 他说同时承接丝印
<jyfl987> imadper: 但丝印单价没这么低
<imadper> jyfl987: 价格自己去商量去
<imadper> jyfl987: 请询价
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 我日阿，你这个脚本我看不懂阿
<jyfl987> imadper: 等于没说
<imadper> jyfl987: 你管我要, 我就给你了呀~
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 哪儿？
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 不行，我太小白了，不问了，自己基础太差了。老老实实的学python得了
<soiamso> cnhezhong: gedit
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 别放弃嘛:)  配置文件我应该都写注释了 :)
<cnhezhong> Cherrot: 问题是即便是写注释了 我也看不懂
<imadper> cnhezhong: 何必要看懂
<imadper> cnhezhong: 复制过去就行了
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 是啊 何必要看懂
<Cherrot> cnhezhong: 怎么是大概怎么回事儿就行了
<imadper> cnhezhong: 你用插件的话, 有的上万行, 你还要研究一下吗?
<jyfl987> 我准备周末做个网站玩玩
<cnhezhong> imadper: 惭愧
<imadper> jyfl987: 搞基网?
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有 让大家一起编故事玩
<imadper> cnhezhong: 没什么惭愧的, 你说的那个python, 我怎么学都不会
<imadper> jyfl987: 写小说?
<imadper> jyfl987: 写微小说?
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 你会js? 我之前安装jplayer一直安装不好,你怎么安装上的?
<jyfl987> imadper: 随便你写什么 写H文也是你的事
<imadper> jyfl987: .........................
<ReiDown> - -  社交网站喽?
<imadper> jyfl987: 没经历过, 写不出来
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 我什么时候变成啥都会了啊 TAT，我唯一擅长点的就是Java了啊
<jyfl987> 社交网站没意思  射交网站才好
<imadper> Cherrot: 膜拜!!!
<cnhezhong> 别安慰我了阿，看不懂的东西或者更有难度的我现在实在是不敢再研究了。精力和能力有限。
<imadper> Cherrot: 我现在看见会java的都觉得佩服
<Cherrot> imadper: 真心弱爆了啊  哭死……
<jyfl987> imadper: 你搞错了 许多作者是没经历过的
<imadper> Cherrot: 昨天看18摸招聘, 全是java
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 我看到你博客上用了jplayer,所以猜的
<imadper> jyfl987: 是吗?
<Cherrot> imadper: 怀疑主席怎么进去的……
<imadper> jyfl987: 厉害
<imadper> Cherrot: 主席phd
<imadper> Cherrot: 我小本...
<imadper> Cherrot: 不敢怀疑
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 这是干吗的？ 我都不知道这个东东  主题里带的吧
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 你是不是把博客host在github上的?
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 不是，是Wordpress，在Godaddy上
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 主题里带的啊,我还以为你自己组装起来的
<Cherrot> Evanescence: jplayer是js播放器？ 我的博客里没这玩意儿啊
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 就是博客上的那个播放器,我以前用过,不错的,HTML5,JS做的,支持视频,音频
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 不好意思，可我博客上没有播放器啊…… 肿么回事……
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 难道那博客不是你的? 我是点击了你刚才发的链接
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 哦,对了,你在go daddy上注册的域名,支付是用什么的? 我也想买一个
<Cherrot> Evanescence: cherrot.com ?
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 支付用的支付宝
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 不是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<Evanescence> Cherrot: go daddy支持支付宝? ok,我去看看
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 哦  那就不是我的博客了，我说呢 :D
<Cherrot> 支持支付宝的，我买的时候还送个虚拟主机，现在貌似不送了
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 没关系,我纯粹玩的
<soiamso> Evanescence: openshift express, dot cloud 都有免费的空间
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<imadper> soiamso: 还有heroku
<soiamso> imadper: 免费吗？
<Evanescence> imadper: heroku不是一个搭建网站的一个东东么,好像还超级厉害的
<Evanescence> soiamso: thanks
<imadper> soiamso: 免费
<imadper> Evanescence: 云服务
<jyfl987> soiamso: 红帽的云服务 目前免费
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我申请了两个  你要不试试？ openshift
<imadper> jyfl987: opensh*t
<Evanescence> imadper: 不是云服务,那玩意儿是搞开发的,支持python,ruby,java之类的,好像是整套的
<imadper> Evanescence: 搞开发就不是云服务了?
<soiamso> jyfl987: 其实不用 coupon 就能申请到了，虽然有点不合常理
<soiamso> jyfl987: 我也有一个
<Evanescence> imadper: 我映像中云服务是sync..... sorry
<jyfl987> soiamso: 还有shell用 :-) 昨天我在家登录上去过
<imadper> Evanescence: opensh*t也可以搞开发, 也是云服务呀
<soiamso> jyfl987: 自己安装的ssh ?
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 什么叫目前免费？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 不是啊  他就是提供 他的文档系统不好 不过我还是看到了  所以就登录进去玩玩
<soiamso> jyfl987: /bin/sh
<soiamso> jyfl987: ssh ?
<jyfl987> soiamso: 他那上面就跟vps一样 工具好多 gcc都有
<jyfl987> soiamso: 而且可以开wget
<soiamso> jyfl987: openshift origin
<jyfl987> soiamso: ]
<jyfl987> 得搞点东西
<Hoh0> 0.0
<soiamso> jyfl987: 在diy cartidge 里面基本什么都可以跑
<jyfl987> soiamso: 是的  我还没搞清楚他架构 他们的文档真够烂的
<soiamso> jyfl987: 也就是 openshift origin
<cnhezhong> http://hi.baidu.com/wuhezhong/blog/item/7afa72050e7e473f94ca6b4a.html
<soiamso> jyfl987: 看代码 ？ 如果写http应用的话 就是 OPENSHIFT_INTERNAL_IP , OPENSHIFT_INTERNAL_PORT
<jyfl987> soiamso: 不是  就是他平台的整个架构
<soiamso> jyfl987: origin 有源代码
<jyfl987> soiamso: 许多东西没交待的 比如文件单个能多大没说
<jyfl987> soiamso: 额 你对linux系统的了解应该不是从kernel源码入手的吧 开源可不是不交待清楚的理由
<soiamso> jyfl987: 可以很大，起码我跑的haskell程序有45MB 大小
<jyfl987> soiamso: 还有就是他默认的例子全是走wsgi的
<jyfl987> 但是diy那部分却是http proxy
<soiamso> jyfl987: 可以自己跑 tcp ip
<jyfl987> 还有 内部节点是不是可以互访
<jyfl987> 另外一个问题是  如果你要搞comet怎么办 他的那个模型是proxy的 不知道能否保持连接
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你要看 stickshift 部分
<jyfl987> soiamso: 看代码就太烦了 像GAE那样交待下不就行了
<soiamso> jyfl987: 可能觉得 PaaS这几个字母就交代了一切，当成vps
<jyfl987> soiamso: 但是paas一般不能diy那么玩
<Cherrot> jyfl987: soiamso 各位大大有openshift的promo code么？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 再说了 我去heroku 他们的文档就很清晰
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不需要
<soiamso> Cherrot: 那个conde 不需要的，直接submit
<Cherrot> jyfl987:  soiamso: 谢谢
<soiamso> jyfl987: 现在能diy那样跑，只是 80 做了 proxy
 * Cherrot 原来之前自己注册过了 羞……
<jyfl987> soiamso: 这就是个疑问呢
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我先玩玩python的
<jyfl987> 回家
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 你觉得 heroku 和 openshift 哪个更爽一点？
<soiamso> Cherrot: openshift, 因为文档不全
<Cherrot> soiamso: 这逻辑……
<soiamso> Cherrot: 就跟那个promot code 的玩笑一样
<Cherrot> soiamso: :D
<soiamso> Cherrot: 给了个文档就不去冒险了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 倒也是  就没意思了
<imadper> 你们用的什么字体呀?
<yall> imadper: 方正准圆,Monaco, DejaVu Sans YuanTi Mono
<Cherrot> shell 中 : 命令一般怎么用呢？
<vic> 随便用
<Cherrot> vic: :)
<hoxily> imadper: 文泉驿等宽正黑
<adam8157> roylez_: 电影票去哪里买
<roylez_> adam8157: ??? gewara?
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个很出名?
<roylez_> adam8157: 自己查
<hoxily> imadper: 唯一美中不足的是，汉字笔画显示残缺。ubuntu下不会有这个问题。windows下会出现这个问题。
<Hoh0> pigdin里irc设置里启用声音  为什么一点都听不到T.T
<adam8157> roylez_: 他家没北京的
<mugebjgd> hoxily: 用圆体
<wuyang> ;-)
 * imadper 刚打乒乓球去了... @ yall hoxily ...抱歉
<hoxily> mugebjgd: 圆体太圆了。整个人都圆了。 还是黑体正直些，http://imagebin.org/210958
<icook> hello
<hoxily> icook: hi
<icook> 这个怎么对特定人回复啊？奇怪...
<Cherrot> icook: TAB自动补全
<hoxily> icook: type别人nickname的前几个字母，按下<TAB>键就可以像bash中命令补全一样补全名字。
<hoxily> 还会自动添加‘：’
<mugebjgd> hoxily: 就喜欢圆的
<icook> hoxily: 尝试下...
<icook> 还真是诶...
<icook> 好神奇啊...
<icook> ubuntu下怎么进行c语言的学习啊？有什么好的集成环境么？
<hoxily> mugebjgd: 小字号的 宋体 很难看，是不是？
<hoxily> icook: 推荐codeblock
<icook> 好用么？有没有检测错误功能啊?就像eclipse一样..
<HajasLm> icook, gcc + 你自己觉得好用的编辑器
<icook> GCC在ubuntu下实在不会用...
<HajasLm> 编译器 报告的错误 就是最好的检测错误功能
<hoxily> icook: 你是指像java一样，动态地指出错误？ 而不用编译后才知道？
<icook> hoxily: 对啊
<icook> 这样可以快点..
<hoxily> 大概没这功能。
<HajasLm> 你如果是真的用c 做事情的话  你迟早要学会自己陪 tool chain 和读编译错误信息
<vic> 有用chakra的吗
<mugebjgd> hoxily: 我是9号字 用圆体
<icook> 学习吗，所以想偷点懒...
<HajasLm> 过早的依赖IDE对你不好
<icook> 主要是一些拼写错误以及一些分号忘记了什么的
<hoxily> visual studio 2010 里有这功能，但是与C#的提示功能比，弱暴了。
<icook> windows下一直用的集成环境.
<icook> 所以习惯了用IDE
<hoxily> 分号忘记？ 我还有分号综合症呢！；
<Cherrot> hoxily: 关于 ls 那个，那几个文件你是不是没有写权限？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/210949
<icook> hoxily:eclipse编译的时候 就可以动态检查啊...
<HajasLm> 习惯是可以改的 再说C自己的语法也不是那么复杂。 分号忘记？ 这种错误你犯的多了 就不会犯了。 不要怕犯错误 :)
<Hoh0> icook: vim+gcc+gdb+耐心>>IDE
<icook> 其实就是觉得改错误可以快一点吗...在习惯使用eclipse写java后，写c就有点别扭了
<icook> 额...刚才都掉线了...
<Hoh0> icook: linux下的c/c++ide推荐code::blocks
<icook> 好的，知道了，谢谢了:-D
<icook> ubuntu有没有什么好的教程啊？刚开始玩，什么都不会...:-(
<Cherrot> icook: 把win删了就什么都会了 :)
<icook> 这...还是不行
<icook> 学校的机子全部是win...
<dd_dd> 16SAA413O: hi
<icook> 会各种出问题的...
<Cherrot> icook: 我身边没见过一个用双系统的人linux用的好的
<Cherrot> icook: 因为他们遇到问题后想到的最直接办法就是重启，换Win
<Hoh0> Cherrot: 所以我果断单centos了  >.<
<Cherrot> Hoh0: 膜拜一下下……
<icook> Cherrot: 这个还真没这个勇气:-(
<dd_dd> ofan: 这是什么情况？  165AA413O这个Nick
<Hoh0> dd_dd: - -  某个硬件代号吗
<Cherrot> icook: 会有什么问题？我一无所知的试用了一下LiveCD Ubuntu，第二周就把硬盘格了上Linux了
<hoxily> Cherrot: 写进 trash/ 目录的权限吗？
<icook> Cherrot: 膜拜下...
<Cherrot> hoxily: 对那三个文件的写权限
<dd_dd> Hoh0: 165AA4130是你？
<icook> 之前用过其他的linux么？
<Cherrot> hoxily: 我刚才试验了一下，没有写权限就不能cp
<Cherrot> icook: 没 Ubuntu简单:)  而且我之前一直做Java，其实说实在的没什么必要用Linux，但用了Linux才知道，自己之前就是个大傻瓜
<Hoh0> dd_dd: 0.0为什么说是我   我不是Hoh0吗..
<mugebjgd> Hoh0: centos?
<mugebjgd> Hoh0: 跑桌面很不爽
<Hoh0> mugebjgd: yes!
<dd_dd> Hoh0: freenode貌似不允许数字开头的nick,这是什么情况
<icook> che
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 快来围观数字开头的nick
<Hoh0> mugebjgd: 还好吧..习惯了就好了..  我不喜欢unity   u在我的机子上显卡有问题..
<icook> Cherrot: 是么...有想删的冲动了...
<Cherrot> icook: :) just do it
<icook> 对了，ubuntu下有什么好的下载软件么...
<Cherrot> icook: aria2c 神器
<icook> win用的多了，所以软件有点偏图形化..
<Hoh0> mugebjgd: 启动的时候nvidia的log里说找不到pci什么的  看了一圈内核log硬是没明白就换了   惭愧
<dd_dd> Cherrot: 165AA413O 这个nick 你们那能看到吗？
<Hoh0> icook: transmission
<icook> dd_dd: 我能看到
<Cherrot> dd_dd: 能
<Hoh0> dd_dd: 能0 0
<dd_dd> icook: 为啥他能数字开头
<Hoh0> dd_dd: 同问- -?
<icook> dd_dd: 不知道，我刚来
<dd_dd> Cherrot: 你改个数字开头的nick试试
<Hoh0> 我记得nick是不行的啊
<dd_dd> 那为啥他行？
<Cherrot> dd_dd: :(
<Hoh0> :-(
<dd_dd> Cherrot: 为啥他能数字开头？
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 撸管哥
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 撸管弟！
<icook> 现在什么源比较好用啊》。。为什么我的源速度如此的慢啊...
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 何时在一起撸阿？
<icook> 下载东西慢死了
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 你还在米过撸管？
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 你买飞机票过来就能一起撸了，:)
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 对
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 米国的women对你是不是很热情
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 19号回德国
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 不爱米国women
<icook> Hoh0: transmission只能下载BIT吧...
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 你的size满足不了她们？LOL
<icook> 大家都在国外么...
<Hoh0> icook: 嗯..
<Hoh0> icook: 因为我教育网  能下ipv6
<Hoh0> ic
<icook> 我也教育网...
<Hoh0> icook: 所以推荐  其他的我没怎么用过
<icook> 不会用IP v6
<dd_dd> 我也教育网。。。
<Hoh0> 0.0
<Hoh0> icook: 你什么学校的0.0
<Hoh0> icook: 教育网的ipv6   挺多的吧
<icook> 兰州大学
<icook> 不会用
<Hoh0> icook: 我记得好多学校还有ipv6的源4..
<dd_dd> 话说，怎么分的子网啊？还有神马的submask gateway之类的，不懂
<icook> 学校有..
<Hoh0> icook: 你们学校还有源呢0 0
<icook> 你是什么学校啊
<Hoh0> dd_dd: 看网络吧- -
<icook> 有源也没用...
<icook> 资源没有...
<Hoh0> icook: 来六维..我们学校的..
<icook> 东北大学？
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 你说以撸管为理由能申请去米国找你吗？
<icook> 是不是路由不能使用ip v6 啊
<Hoh0> dd_dd: 子网掩码是为了分割.网络号跟主机号的
<Hoh0> icook: 嗯..不过好像路由可以当交换机用  就可以用Ipv6了
<dd_dd> Hoh0: 哦，一点不懂。。。
<Hoh0> icook: 具体的我也不知道   我没试过..
<Hoh0> dd_dd: 你是自学的嘛...?
<dd_dd> Hoh0: 不是，
<icook> Hoh0: 在win7下一直不成功...
<Hoh0> icook: google  应该有教程.
<icook> 六维网进不去
<icook> Hoh0: 哦，看看去...正准备装个wine玩玩。。。
<Hoh0> icook: 0.0  你开ipv6了嘛?
<icook> Hoh0: 显然没有...
<icook> 找教程去...
<Hoh0> icook: wine- -  你会发现.. 那个东西也很麻烦..
<jianghu> 各位晚上好
<icook> Hoh0: 相当麻烦，为了满足关系，正在装包，80+M慢死了
<icook> 到现在还美好
<xf22cn> ÄÜ¿´µ½ÎÒ˵»°Âð£¿
<jianghu> 谁用过xbmc？
<icook> jianghu: 好
<jianghu> icook：在做饭？
<icook> jianghu: 木有...
<jianghu> 那干吗icook？
<xf22cn> do you can see my input?
<Hoh0> xf22cn: 乱码- -  什么情况?
<icook> jianghu: 哪有那么多为什么...
<xf22cn> ok I will change my code
<jianghu> 为什么xbmc播放视频会崩溃？
<Hoh0> jianghu: 不知道.. 问大大们吧.
<jianghu> 没人回答哦
<hoxily> xf22cn: utf-8 plz
<xf22cn> »¹ÊÇÂÒÂëÂð£¿
<icook> jianghu: 新手不懂
<icook> xf22cn: 乱码
<jianghu> icook哦
<sdl_init> xf22cn: 表示可以看到...
<xf22cn> ÏÖÔÚÄÜ¿´µ½Âð£¿
<xf22cn> ÔÎËÀ
<xf22cn> ÎÒ¿´ÄãÃǵĿÉÒÔ¿´µ½
<dd_dd> 谁来陪我聊会
<vic> 10块钱的
<xf22cn> ¿´Ñù×ÓÂÒÂëÎÊÌâÊǽâ¾öÁË
<xf22cn> ÓиöÎÊÌâ
<xf22cn> ¿ÉÄܱȽϳõ¼¶
<xf22cn> ´ó¼Ò²»Òª¼ûЦ
<xf22cn> ÄÜ°ïæµÄ¾Í°ïæÏÂ
<dd_dd> adam8157: 小^k^哪里去了？
<dd_dd> 召唤小^k^
<xf22cn> µ¥Î»ÒÔWEB·þÎñÆ÷ΪÖÐÐĽ¨Á¢ÁËеÄOAϵͳ
<xf22cn> Ç£Éæµ½DNS½âÎöÎÊÌâ
<dd_dd> xf22cn: utf-8
<jianghu> 怎么一对乱码
<sdl_init> xf22cn: 貌似只有我能看到。。。
<xf22cn> ÏÖÔÚÔõôÑùÁË£¿
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在，木有人翻譯
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 你啥时候蹦出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 我在工地附近辦了網絡
<xf22cn> 现在可以正常看到我说话了不？
<Hoh0> xf22cn: 可以了
<Hoh0> xf22cn: 终于不用再说火星语了
 * sdl_init 竟然可以看到火星文
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: little ^k^ was kicked ?
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 哦
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 你在哪个小城？
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 國家知道
<xf22cn> 我问个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 地球村
<xf22cn> 可能比较低级
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ 問 空老師的麼？
<xf22cn> 能帮忙的就帮忙下
<Hoh0> CyrusYzGTt: 空老师0 0
<xf22cn> 我想建立一个 DNS 服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoh0§ ..
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<xf22cn> 专门用于解析单位内部OA的网址
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ google bind9
<xf22cn> 听我说完……
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 把你的珍品送我一份呗
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ - -
<Hoh0> xf22cn: 鸟哥...
<xf22cn> 最基本的设置我知道怎么做
<dd_dd> xf22cn: hosts貌似就足以了，不需要DNS
<xf22cn> 但是困难在于 所有的 网址 都是基于  ***.abc.com.cn
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 可以 来这里当鸭
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ http://linux.vbird.org/linux_server/0350dns.php
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 你先把飞机票的钱给我邮寄过来呗，
<Hoh0> CyrusYzGTt: 果然是鸟哥- -
<xf22cn> 但是却在不同的网段，X1 X2 X3 主机位于 177.12.1 H1 H2 H3主机位于 185.14.2
<xf22cn> 现在的问题是
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ 可以用服務器主機 縮短域名
<xf22cn> 如何建立反向解析文件？
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 你自己垫付 之后我报销
<xf22cn> 正向解析我已经测试通过了……
<dd_dd> mugebjgd: 穷，资金不足以买票。。。
<mugebjgd> dd_dd: 那就没辙了
<xf22cn> WINS服务器不能解析com.cn之类的
<xf22cn> 因为要管理的客户端有点多，修改HOSTS也不是个好主意
<xf22cn> 有人能帮忙吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> xf22cn§ 服務器 修改 hosts resolv.conf
<dd_dd> 想看爱情动作大片
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 我也想看，，
<xf22cn> 晕死……
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 你看的太多了，你还看，你该找人实践去了，整天撸管也不是办法呀
<CyrusYzGTt> 有誰在用 nvidia 302.07驅動
<Hoh0> xf22cn: 多级dns?
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ ..嗯
<Hoh0> xf22cn: 多级dns?
<Hoh0> CyrusYzGTt: 我的貌似是295的0.0
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoh0§ 295出到 295.49了
<CyrusYzGTt> 去洗洗睡。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 是撸管再睡吧，lol
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 话说你是先撸再洗呀，还是边鲁再洗，还是洗完就撸，撸完直接睡？
<xf22cn> 我看我还是去论坛问吧
<xf22cn> 晕死
<CyrusYzGTt> dd_dd§ 洗澡後直接睡覺
<dd_dd> CyrusYzGTt: 看来是边撸边洗了
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Hoh0> CyrusYzGTt: 0.0   有什么差别吗..  从来没在意过驱动的版本问题..
<dd_dd> txgl
<Eastux> 有谁wine成功qq游戏了？
<Eastux> 求教一下成功经验
<Evanescence> hi
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: .
<tyzual> hi~
<z365982546> hi
<linxuan> ~
<dd_dd> d
<Hoh0> 怎么把已经注册的nick给注销掉0.0
<Hoh0> 求科普
<z365982546> hi
<tyzual> 用nick指令吧。。
<tyzual> 用nick指定一个别的～
<z365982546> Hoh0:/msg nickserv
<Hoh0> z365982546: tks,/msg nickserv drop <account> <password>
<dd_dd> txgl
<dd_dd> txgl
<z365982546> .
<Hoh0>  - -
<Hoh0> l6SAA4130: 你要做山寨吗
<tyzual> - -
<l6SAA4130> Hoh0: 我想像他一样以数字开头，但是系统提示： freenode  -- | 16SAA413P: Erroneous Nickname
<tyzual> ...
<Hoh0> 靠- -
<l30495> 他那是L开头。。不是1
<tyzual> ..
<Hoh0> 蛋疼孩子- -
<H0ho> tyzual: 他真是16开头啊
<H0ho> 16SAA413O: tab自动补全提醒我，确实是16开头
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:34:03)
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ 有，自己看 文檔
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 有链接吗
<icook> 亲们，有遇到这种情况的吗？X 32-bit development files not found. Wine will be built
<icook> without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need
<icook> to install 32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<icook> Use the --without-x option if you really want this.
<tyzual> 你应该是没有装32位的包吧0.0
<icook> X 32-BIT development files是何方神圣啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ 你解壓進入 html目錄就是，用firefox打開
<icook> tyzual:那是缺少哪个包啊？找了一晚上了...
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ 解壓 nvidia.run就有，
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 这。。。nickname跟nvidia.run有关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ ..額，， 說錯了。
<Hoh0> 有人用irssi吗
<linxuan> 有。。
<Hoh0> 你是怎么连上ubuntu-cn的?
<z365982546> hi
<dd_dd> d
<Hoh0> linxuan: 我用pidgin连 irc.freenode.net 8001 Hoh0 就上了
<Hoh0> linxuan: irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 8001 -n Hoh0就连不上0.0
<linxuan> 我好像是连6667
<dd_dd> txgl
<Hoh0> 0.0  pigdin  6667也上>.<   irssi就不行..
<dd_dd> hi
<dd_dd> hi
<z365982546> hi
<linxuan> 我看了config。。6667，ssl=no,ssl_verify=no
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt:my irc client maosi cheng gong le
<CyrusYzGTt> z365982546§ ..關本尊何事
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt:ni ya de zai shuo lao zi huai hua ,lao zi rang bot gan diao ni
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *0Ph0S#*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<dd_dd> .
<Hoh0> linxuan: 噢  我再看看配置
<CyrusYzGTt> z365982546§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 你滾蛋吧
<linxuan> Hoh0: 我也没怎么配置……直接用的。
<Hoh0> linxuan: 0.0  你用什么命令了?
<Hoh0> 我xchat也不行.. 就pidgin可以- -
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt:ni mei
<CyrusYzGTt> z365982546§ ni jie
<dd_dd> .
<linxuan> Hoh0: 装好irssi，/server add -auto irc.freenode.net 6667
<z365982546> ni ya de huo ni wai le ,ming tian rang bot gan diao ni
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#]{-:H*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<linxuan> 其他的都没动过啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> z365982546§ 哼哼 roylez t z365982546
<z365982546> t ni mei
<z365982546> .
<dd_dd> txgl
<z365982546> .
<imadper> ...
 * imadper 重启下emacs...
<Hoh0> 还是没整明白..
<Hoh0> pidgin能连上ubuntu-cn   irssi就不行- -  一样的服务器一样的端口号..
<Hoh0> 有大大指导下没..
<alvin_rxg> 端口不是 8001吧
<Hoh0> pigdin里端口改6667 8001 7000貌似都可以..
<alvin_rxg> Hoh0: irssi => /connect irc.freenode.net
<Hoh0> 00:22 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [连接超时]
<linxuan> Hoh0: =。=！
<alvin_rxg> 那就加个端口 7000
<Hoh0> 00:25 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.freenode.net
<Hoh0> alvin_rxg: 加了7000后的结果0 0
<alvin_rxg> 两个端口都连不上？
<Hoh0> 是我机子的问题?
<alvin_rxg> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002.
<alvin_rxg> 6667 和 7000 是常用的端口
<alvin_rxg> 66697 ..
<Hoh0> 6665成了
<alvin_rxg> 可以试试直接连接澳大利亚的服务器 roddenberry.freenode.net
<Hoh0-another> 0.0
<Hoh0> 0.0
<linxuan> 。。
<MarconM> nihao
<MarconM> \o
<alvin_rxg> 没有尾巴的熊叫什么？
<alvin_rxg> 没有JJ的熊叫什么？
<linxuan> alvin_rxg: 母熊
<linxuan> ：）
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> tired
<MarconM> :|
<Hoh0_> 我说的是不是乱码?
<alvin_rxg> .
<linxuan> Hoh0: no
<Hoh01> 0.0
<Hoh0> Hoh01: 给我自己看
 * linxuan go 2 sleep
<z365982546> .
<Hoh0> 洗洗睡吧..
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:逛逛
<Evanescence> 没人了...终于
<Evanescence> 可以继续水
<imadper> ...
<PORNMAN> ...
<PORNMAN> ...
<ofan> yooooo
<MeaCulpa1> .
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: .
<jiero> haha
<jiero> GIMP 2.8刚发布，就添加了高色彩支持
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哈，你在美国耍的如何？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 撮合
<mugebjgd> 凑合
<jiero> mugebjgd: 话说主席是也在吧。不在一个州？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-05
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不知道 我在佛罗里达
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 奇怪。
<jiero> roylez: 主席。在玩啥？
<pylaurent> hello~
<mugebjgd> roylez 在那儿呢？
<mugebjgd> pylaurent: 咯哈
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 魔都
<mugebjgd> roylez 你不是出差呢么
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 还没出去呢
<mugebjgd> roylez 哦
<mugebjgd> roylez 我怎么感觉在这里没啥可买得东西呢
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 你是米人
<mugebjgd> roylez 不是 因为没米 觉得这里东西并不便宜
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 你来兲朝住两天就会觉得便宜了
<mugebjgd> roylez 比如？
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 魔都
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 没有比如
<roylez_> 全部都便宜
<mugebjgd> roylez 我是说电子产品
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 猪肉
<mugebjgd> roylez 很少吃猪肉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的平板能待机多久？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 好几个小时
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正常使用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 比如游戏 看网页啥的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 6-7个吧
<ofan> wifi比较废点
<ofan> 电
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好差劲
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我的htc正常用就2-3个小时最多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 也就是说平板抗不到12个小时？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不太可能
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那不买了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对于我来说完全没用了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ipad2有可能
<imtxc> 大家好。
<imtxc> oneIeaf: hi
<Hoh0> imtxc: - -
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=373302
<mugebjgd> ofan: 三星galaxy 2 tab 7用的什么cpu_
<mugebjgd> ?
<freeayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/28637/mobile-internet-talent
<freeayu> android, ios现在真的退烧了嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: Prozessor: 1GHz dual-core Texas Instruments OMAP 4430 和 tegra 2那个好？
<imtxc> 怎么chatzilla连接不了freenode了
<hamo> roylez_: 真早...
<roylez_> hamo: 废话...
<roylez_> hamo: 衣服洗了，地扫了，俯卧撑做了，代码也commit了，三国杀都玩了5把，你才上线
<imtxc> test hamo
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: NB主席...
<imtxc> tes
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 收到，谢谢。
<imtxc> 终于进来了。
<roylez_> hamo: 你有招行信用卡么？
<hamo> roylez_: 你也学蛋蛋开始推荐办卡啦？
<roylez_> hamo: 没，我没那么下作
<roylez_> hamo: lol
<roylez_> hamo: 看不懂招商银行最近那网上交易刷卡送东西的活动
<hamo> roylez_: 有啊..啥活动？
<roylez_> hamo: 刷125送洗发水...
<roylez_> hamo: 垃圾货色
<hamo> roylez_: link
<roylez_> hamo: email里面的...
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥我木有...
<imtxc> 等咱工作了也弄张信用卡。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 他是刷够125，然后再用积分换
<hamo> roylez_: 坑爹的招行
<imtxc> 额度大大的 ，先借银行钱花花再说。
<roylez_> hamo: 我这个月应该要用挺多次刷卡的...
<hamo> roylez_: 境外不算吧...刷125软妹币的
<roylez_> hamo: 我也不想要那洗发水啊
<hamo> roylez_: 清扬还好吧
<roylez_> hamo: 不说了，去逛超市了
<hamo> roylez_: 你平时用啥？
<roylez_> hamo: high肥死
<hamo> roylez_: 嚓...我去写论文了..晚上拉你的代码...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<imtxc> 肥死++
<imtxc> roylez主席你的卡都能刷什么币啊？
<imtxc> Evanescence: hi
<Evanescence> imtxc: hi,
<oneIeaf> imtxc: hi
<icook> 上午好 啊
<roylez_> imtxc: 能刷美元就全球可以用了
<imtxc> icook: 好
<imtxc> roylez哦啊
<oneIeaf> imtxc:   join #outman
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 那是什么地方
<icook> 有人知道wine的安装路径在哪个地方么
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 你来了就知道了
<oneIeaf> just join
<ofan> icook: /usr/share
<icook> ofan: 为什么看不到programfiles啊？
<oneIeaf> 有还朋友来吗
<oneIeaf> #outman
<icook> 现在有个软件删不掉。。。
<icook> 然后还找不到安装路径。。。
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 里面没人，没劲。。
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 哥你要做啥
<oneIeaf> 你能收文件吗
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 收了个空文件
<oneIeaf> 空的？
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 什么好东西啊。
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 是啊，空的。
<oneIeaf> 肯定是好东西呀
<oneIeaf> 你再收一下呢
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 速速的邮箱发来
<oneIeaf> 我重新给你发
<imtxc> oneIeaf: o你发。
<oneIeaf> 有了吗
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 说在收
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 进度还是0
<oneIeaf> 这个IRC传文件还是这样不可靠
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 又不是种子 要多可靠做什么
<oneIeaf> 。。。。。。
<oneIeaf> 你有种子么
<oneIeaf> 发点来看看
<imtxc> oneIeaf: 收不到啊 就不要发了。
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 好啊
<oneIeaf> imtxc: 恩
<dororo> 你好，ofan
<ofan> dororo: ?
<ofan> dororo: 你好
<taxman> how is your mom?
<dororo> ofan是不是机器人？
<woju> dororo: 是的
<ofan> dororo: 不是
<taxman> he is r2d2
<imtxc> chatzilla 虽然连接了很慢，但是比起web来还是好多了，那个验证码太痛苦了。
<dororo> taxman: 什么是r2d2?
<taxman> a droid
<taxman> cpio is its friend
<oneIeaf> 哟哟
<imtxc> taxman: 你是中国人不
<oneIeaf> ofan 是管理员呀
<taxman> no
<taxman> nobody wants to be chinese
<imtxc> taxman: 米国人？
<taxman> no
<imtxc> taxman: 阿三？
<taxman> no
<imtxc> taxman: 棒子？
<taxman> no
<imtxc> taxman: hk?
<taxman> no
 * woju 大家想不想住到农村，远程办公？
<imtxc> taxman: tw？
<taxman> no
<Hoh0> 那是哪里的- -
<imtxc> taxman: NNND 快说 哪里人
<taxman> i just can read a bit chinese
<dororo> woju: 想啊
<taxman> i come from africa
<Hoh0> taxman: 0.0
<taxman> so is everybody
<imtxc> taxman: 哦啊 welcome
<dororo> 不过农村蚊子挺多的，有时还会停电
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=373302
<taxman> this is true for north korea
<woju> dororo: 是的，傍晚蚊子叫的声音很大，停电时有发生
<taxman> huh?
<dororo> woju: 你是哪里的农村？
<Hoh0> ubuntu-zh跟ubuntu-cn  什么差别
<taxman> flies are buzzing like bees?
<woju> dororo: 湖北
<taxman> no difference for pure chinese
<woju> dororo: 到处是湖，所以蚊子多
<imtxc> Freebuilder: debian 7还有多少时间出
<imtxc> ofan: 为嘛弄走那人啊
<dororo> woju: 我是广东的农村，可怜还没有网络，中国电信不帮拉网线。
<ofan> imtxc: 丫一白痴
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 原计划明年年初
<imtxc> ofan: 应该是不懂中文吧。
<imtxc> Freebuilder: o
<woju> dororo: 都是电话线接猫用adsl，广东那边应该有
<PORNMAN> .
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 不过，看情况，可有要到明年暑期
<dororo> woju: 你在农村远程办公啊
<ofan> imtxc: 估计是个abc
<imtxc> 那还早呢
<woju> dororo: 没有，不过不打算离开农村了，就在农村呆着到老，希望将来能够通过电脑网络赚到生活费
<Hoh0> woju: 这..
<imtxc> ofan: 你真打算回国找工作？
<Hoh0> woju: 长期生活会受不了的>.<
 * woju 十二五末，中国网民会8亿
<dororo> woju: 应该是距离交换机路程太远，信号太差了，所以不给装
<imtxc> woju: 很好的想法。
<ofan> imtxc: 不知道
<woju> Hoh0: 我觉得还可以
<imtxc> woju: 咱们农村山青水秀的多好
<imtxc> woju: 而且，有几亩地就够了，要什么生活费呢？
<dororo> 有什么赚钱的法子？
<woju> imtxc: 现在马上污染也严重了，现在开始接自来水，但是没有污水处理厂
<imtxc> woju: 找更落后的农村。
<woju> imtxc: 地都没人种，因为辛苦，钱又少
<imtxc> woju: 我家那里，早上还得去很远的地方挑水，绝对无污染
<imtxc> woju: 人跟牲口喝的是一样的水的。
<woju> imtxc: 我们这里都是用井水
<dororo> woju: 我们的厕所都是直接排到鱼塘里的，垃圾税就地焚烧，没人管
<woju> imtxc: 我很小的时候也是到池塘挑水喝的
<imtxc> woju: 不是池塘，是泉
<woju> dororo: 是的，我们这里也是垃圾就地焚烧，估计会产生致癌物质
<imtxc> woju: 纯天然矿泉水
<imtxc> woju: 去我们那里吧，人很少，也没什么生活垃圾，吃的喝的都是无污染的。
<dororo> woju: 有啥网络赚钱的法子？
<mpco> 开网店
<woju> dororo: 目前还没有，不过将来会有的，比如编程设计什么的
<imtxc> dororo: 网上家人聊天卖东西骗人
<imtxc> dororo: 很好的办法
<dororo> 网店也要纳税了，不好赚了
<woju> 我总觉得开网店的黄金时期已经过了
<dororo> imtxc: 你是ubuntu tweak的开发者吗
<imtxc> dororo: 可以是。
<imtxc> dororo: 如果你愿意捐赠的话，我可以告诉你我的支付宝账号
 * imtxc 难道这就是传说中的网络赚钱。。。。
<dororo> imtxc: 你是主席本人
<lihongwu> Sorry，我好像错过一些对话，刚才那个叫taxman的是怎么回事？
<imtxc> dororo: 不要乱说啊哥，给我胆我也不敢冒充主席。
<dororo> 被踢出去还可以自己进来吗？
<ofan> lihongwu: troller
<Hoh0> ubuntu tweak的开发者0.0
<Hoh0> who?
<PORNMAN> ...
<lihongwu> ofan, Ah, I see
<woju> dororo: 似乎可以，不过要是设置了似乎就进不来了，不知道具体是怎么回事
<woju> ofan: 被ban了，重装系统能进来吗 /
<ofan> woju: no
<ofan> woju: 看ban的范围，一般是ban帐号
<imtxc> ofan: 你什么时候也成了城管了啊
<dororo> ofan: 黑名单这么厉害
<ofan> imtxc: 神开心，就赐了一个
<imtxc> o啊。
<ofan> 他不知道我用znc挂机的，不会掉线 lool
<woju> 我有次上歪歪，被ban过后，换个帐号还是登录不进去
<dororo> ofan: ban的范围有哪些？
 * imtxc 难道每进来一个人我都需要解释我是Imtxc不是imtx？？？
<ofan> dororo: username@ip
<ofan> ip支持wild char
<PORNMAN> imtxc: yes
<dororo> ofan: 国内的ip不是动态的吗？
<imtxc> PORNMAN: 啊、、
<PORNMAN> imtxc: find another name
<ofan> dororo: 地区的ip
<ofan> 分段的
<dororo> ofan: 我的ip是多少？
<imtxc> PORNMAN: 那就麻烦大了，我所有的id都是imtxc
<ofan> dororo: 123cha.com 自己看
<imtxc> dororo: 广东啊。
<lihongwu> 问个小白问题，大家在发言时人名后面的冒号是怎么出来的？我每次敲tab补全都是逗号呢？
<woju> 百度知道的结构真是不错，可是腾讯学去了没花一分钱
<Freebuilder_> lxpanel 死了，再次启动时，xchat 的图标就不见了，怎么办？
<ofan> lihongwu: 客户端设置问题
<ofan> lihongwu: 有的默认是:有的是,
<Freebuilder_> lihongwu, 我的也是逗号
<imtxc> lihongwu: 那个没哟关系的
<lihongwu> ofan: 啊，找到设置了 xD
<Freebuilder_> lihongwu, 逗号才对，冒号就不对了。
<lihongwu> FrankLv: 我刚给设成冒号 ...
<imtxc> Freebuilder没什么区别吧。
<Freebuilder_> imtxc, 标点符号用法。
<twang> lihongwu 这个没什么吧
<imtxc> Freebuilder还有这么样的学问啊
<lihongwu> twang: 嗯，只不多看好多人的都是冒号，所以问一下
<Freebuilder_> imtxc， 其实我觉得全角更好。
<twang> lihongwu 我没改 直接就这样
<twang> 另外irssi的声音提示好小哦
<xf22cn> 主站能上不？
<Freebuilder_> Freebuilder， 但多了个空格，也不知道有没有效。
<xf22cn> 我怎么老是显示主站拒绝连接？
<twang> 有没弄大点的方法啊
<dororo> woju: 我看到图拉鼎的微博，ubuntu有些职位是在家办公的，但是面向全球招聘，竞争很大啊
<xf22cn> 我说的是中文论坛主站
<imtxc> dororo: 哇，你要去Ubuntu工作？ 牛
<imtxc> dororo: 去吧，支持你，去了拉我一把。
<dororo> imtxc: 不是啊
<xf22cn> 你们能上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ 吗？
<xf22cn> 能上的说下啊
<xf22cn> 我这边老是显示拒绝连接……
<xf22cn> 到底怎么回事？
<xf22cn> 被封IP了吗？
<twang> OKde
<imtxc> xf22cn: 为什么不能
<woju> dororo: 恩，竞争很大，不过我觉得将来应该会有不少人都是远程办公
<xf22cn> 晕死
<xf22cn> 难道真被封IP鸟？
<twang> xf22cn 你换IP试试
<imtxc> xf22cn: 你做什么了
<woju> xf22cn: 换域名了吧？
<xf22cn> 木有做任何事情
<xf22cn> 今天一早就上不去了
<imtxc> xf22cn: 而且，我猜你想多了，谁没事封你ip玩
<dororo> 论坛会封ip？
<imtxc> 呃。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<dororo> xf22cn: 看看其他网页能上不，是不是dns的问题啊
 * imtxc 我一同学，写个程序编译不过去第一个想到的就是 是不是又得重新装系统了。
<twang> xf22cn 你看下路由到了没啊
<imtxc> xf22cn: 查查是不是家里电压不稳。
<woju> twang: 我这里traceroute都看不到ip，只能看到*,不知道怎么回事
<xf22cn> nslookup 的结果 是  222.246.129.82
<xf22cn> 请问你们的结果是什么？
<twang> xf22cn 我都不ns了 gfw污染的不行
<xf22cn> 我想我应该可以访问得到
<woju> xf22cn: 202.55.5.47
<xf22cn> 但是不知道为什么总是显示 拒绝连接
<xf22cn> 稍等
<xf22cn> 我直接使用你的结果好了
<twang> 你啥DNS啊
<xf22cn> 一样的
<dororo> 我在路由设置自定义dns的8.8.8.8，8.8.4.4
<xf22cn> 还是无法访问
<xf22cn> 湖南的DNS
<xf22cn> 问题是8.8.8.8本身就被墙了
<twang> dororo 8.8.8.8的DNS能过的去中国接口
<xf22cn> 我重新启动下路由看看吧
<xf22cn> 其他网站都好好的
<xf22cn> 就UBUNTU不行
<dororo> twang: ？
<woju> xf22cn: 你是什么网？ adsl还是光纤？
<twang> xf22cn 换个DNS
<twang> dororo 8.8.8.8的不被墙？
<dororo> twang: 这里可以正常用啊
<lokirf> 貌似一直没有被墙吧
<twang> 还是国内的反馈DNS查询啊 你可以跟中下
<dororo> 用电信给的dns会跳到114的
<dororo> 访问不了的网站会跳到114的
<PORNMAN> .
<woju> 十二五末，中国网民将到8亿
<PORNMAN> woju: 暴动吧
<xf30cn> 好了
<dororo> 十二五末是哪年？
<xf30cn> 我确定我的IP的确在黑名单当中了……
<woju> dororo: 2015年？
<xf30cn> 2015
<woju> 我们镇上的电脑店要发财了
<xf30cn> 为什么？
<twang> xf30cn 貌似服务器外网防火墙墙的
<stardiviner> test
<lokirf> ／quit
<dororo> 如果到时用ipv6，gfw还有效吗？
<xf30cn> 有效
<ofan> dororo: gfw会升级的
<xf30cn> 理论上来说，GFW对于IPV6的效果更好……
<twang> 反正加密了
<mpco> 求解释
<xf30cn> 只是目前IPV6还是看不到出头之日啊
<twang> 谁知道
<dororo> xf30cn: 白名单？
<xf30cn> 是啊
<dororo> 这样不是更难翻墙吗？
<xf30cn> 到时候肯定又会在翻墙上搞出新花样
<xf30cn> 这个不愁的
<twang> xf30cn 理论应该是封不了把，V6加密数据了
<dororo> 问题是这样自耗极大啊，老是要翻墙烦死了
<xf30cn> ipv6可以做基于链路的封堵
<twang> 至少关键字屏蔽没用了
<xf30cn> 只要确认该目标链路，在出口处直接丢弃
<xf30cn> 就OK了
<dororo> 我现在是加了一大批hosts，才顺利用上Google搜索
<xf30cn> 还搞毛的关键字屏蔽
<twang> 路由器有2曾封。只了解3曾路由可以
<xf30cn> 问题是现在我们要翻墙的东西都在境外
<xf30cn> 出口就那么几个
<xf30cn> 你说容易不？
<dororo> xf30cn: 目标链路是啥？
<twang> 有啥翻墙技术啊 ssh?vpn?..?
<xf30cn> 简单的说，封包在路由中传递的过程称为链路
<xf30cn> 只要确认目标路由不是我们要他访问的
<twang> xf30cn 你说的这些 V4也可以实现啊
<xf30cn> 直接在路由中写入策略将经由本地路由的包丢弃就是
<xf30cn> IPV4这样做对路由的压力太大了
<xf30cn> 难以实现
<dororo> xf30cn: 那Google搜索是不是不能用了？
<twang> .V6为什么不大？
<woju> 10年后，大家都在从事什么工作？
<imtxc> roylez roylez_ 主席 想学学ruby 求推荐书
<xf30cn> 具体的原理我也不清楚
<xf30cn> 但是V6貌似过滤的工作压力小很多
<twang> 貌似v6过滤没这么简单
<xf30cn> 正因为不简单才可以做V4不能做到的事情
<xf30cn> 看发V6的时候大大加强了安全性能
<xf30cn> 就是这些改动让墙变得更容易……
<twang> 做路由封堵大面积太不现实了
<imtxc> 看来主席真去超市了。
<xf30cn> 出国的出口就那么几个
<xf30cn> 只要压力能降下来
<piggybox> imtxc: programming ruby
<xf30cn> 就很现实
<woju> 电子商务和社交网站的融合
<imtxc> piggybox: 800+页
<piggybox> imtxc: 这本书很大一部分是参考，以后会反复用到的。或者另外一本 the ruby programming language, 400多页，Matz写的
<TyzuaL> 话说。。我突然发现extras.ubuntu.com的源不能用了。。
<imtxc> piggybox: 谢谢呢
<TyzuaL> 你们的可以用吗？
<stardiviner> ls
<woju> http://www.donews.com/net/201205/1203841.shtm
<z365982546> hi
<stardiviner> test
<woju> 百度谷歌什么时候出客户端搜索软件？
<soiamso>  woju google 很早就有了，挂了
<woju> soiamso: 叫什么？
<soiamso> woju: google desktop
<woju> soiamso: 下来看看
<woju> 还是觉得搜索的命令太简单了些
<woju> 应该弄的和shell差不多
<jary_p> 怎么重启X ...
<ofan> jary_p: console登陆 kill -9 X
<seekitor> sudo gnome-session --replace ?
<woju> soiamso: 我觉得这个做的不够好
<TyzuaL> ctrl+alt
<TyzuaL> +backspace
<soiamso> woju: sphnix
<jary_p> TyzuaL: 这个无效
<jary_p> ofan: 进不了console Ctrl+alt F1～F6都不显示
<ofan> jary_p: 重启吧
<roylez_> imtxc: 我看ruby官方的20分钟教程入门的
<soiamso> roylez_: 入门了？
<roylez_> soiamso: 已经码了好几千行了吧
<woju> soiamso: 谷歌的那个客户端，别的不说，起码要能收gmail吧
<woju> soiamso: 再弄进去google+之类的
<soiamso> woju: 06年的产品，现在不兴这个了
<woju> soiamso: 客户端软件受歧视？
<soiamso> woju: 那时候就开始卖搜索服务器，主要针对企业用户】
<soiamso> roylez_: 主要码什么项目 ？ web ?
<roylez_> soiamso: 测试脚本
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 公司的测试脚本？
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 用ruby码？
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 为啥不行？
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 贵摸真文艺...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 家乐福的一个乐扣乐扣的饭盒40，卓越22...
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 家乐福就是个坑爹的地方...不过网购有时候更坑爹...你看最近京东那个爱仕达的段子了吧...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 就我写的，以前没人知道ruby，现在已经把他们给绑架了
<soiamso> roylez_: 18块钱能养活更多的人
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 特供，是么
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 恩..
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 卓越还差7块钱的东西才能免运费，正在纠结
<soiamso> hamo_nlc: 不买爱仕达的东西
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 买点日用品...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 在找吃的...
<soiamso> roylez_: 其实铅笔
<roylez_> soiamso: 说到笔，我打算出差去买几只 zebra F301 compact 回来...
<soiamso> roylez_ vision elite 好写
<roylez_> soiamso: 我想要便携的
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 貌似卓越的饼干都是 6 rmb/100g 这种坑爹级别价位的往上的
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 你还网购吃的？
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 差7块钱免运费！
<jary_p> nvidia更新后怎么使用新的版本
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 那也不买吃的东西啊...仓储的吃的东西，给我我可不敢吃..
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 这蛤蟆还忒讲究
<z365982546> hi
<z365982546> hamo_nlc:web irc is good!
<hamo_nlc> z365982546: ...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: http://www.amazon.cn/Lotus%E5%92%8C%E6%83%85%E7%84%A6%E7%B3%96%E9%A5%BC%E5%B9%B2250g/dp/B003OA3VH2/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1336194480&sr=1-2
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 真贵，看在人气这么高，勉为其难尝个鲜吧...
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 我嚓...真壕...
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 这么贵的饼干...壕啊...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 老子吃个饼你都说豪，你还有没有道德底线啊
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 饼干不重要啊...关键是单价啊...单价啊...
<z365982546> 没吃过高级饼干
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 5.5 /100g
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 一般般的价格
<woju> 有钱该买点人参泡水喝的
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 搞定
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 搞定妹...我这憋论文都快憋死了...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 你弱爆了了
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 我120页的英文毕业论文都写了
<z365982546> roylez:...120 pages...
<z365982546> roylez:星期六还上班？你们公司好黑阿
<roylez_> z365982546: 没上班啊，在家
<roylez_> z365982546: 你是哪里冒出来的？ hamo_nlc 的基友么？
<z365982546> roylez:搜黛丝内
<roylez_> z365982546: ...
 * hamo_nlc 。。。
 * hamo_nlc 表示中枪啊
 * hamo_nlc 谁冒充我机油？
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 难道是一夜基情债？
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 还未曾尝试过。。。
<ofan> 抗忙卑鄙
<roylez_> ofan: ...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 赶紧呢， ofan 可以帮你移民米国
<hamo_nlc> ofan: 哟...有帽子啦...
<ofan> hamo_nlc: lol 不过不是自动加
<z365982546> 感觉神马ping pong之类的好烦人
<hamo_nlc> z365982546: 你是蛋蛋？
<ofan> 有znc挂机 不怕丢帽了
<z365982546> haom_nlc:...
 * hamo_nlc 匿了...要毕业啊...
<z365982546> ofan:好无耻啊。。。
<xiong_> 为什么 12.04 那么卡呢
<ofan> z365982546: 你又是哪个马甲
<z365982546> of	
<soiamso> xiong_: 显卡问题？
<jary_p> .
<z365982546> ofan:你可以看我的客户端猜我是谁，lol
<imadper> 马甲好多....
<xiong_> 我是英特尔集成显卡
<IIMM> hamo_fxxk_gd: 求漏题!
<soiamso> xiong_: 太多型号了，
<ofan> z365982546: 你啥客户端
<ofan> nnd znc没设ctcp转发
<richardlxc> z365982546: 中国移动
<xiong_> 以前的版本都没有过
<xiong_> 现在用的10.10
<IIMM> z365982546: 河北移动?
<z365982546> IIMM:version
<soiamso> xiong_: 10.10应该更卡才是
<soiamso> xiong_:  建议arch
<z365982546> hoxily:version 出来了？
<hoxily> z365982546: no response!
<richardlxc> z365982546: ctcp 不通
<richardlxc> z365982546: what's wrong?
<hoxily> z365982546: only can see your IP
<xiong_> 10.10 不卡
<xiong_> arch 配置 没装过
<z365982546> hoxily:wakaka,
<soiamso> xiong_: 按照博客上记载 10.10，底层是intel的一个库 clatter ?
<soiamso> xiong_: 后来是compiz
<xiong_> 不知道会不会有硬件问题呢
<xiong_> 不知道嘛
<z365982546> richardlxc:你能version出来？
<richardlxc> z365982546: 你用什么客户端？
<richardlxc> z365982546: 不能
<z365982546> richardlxc:wakaka
<richardlxc> z365982546: ??
<richardlxc> z365982546: 知道你用的客户端，也没啥用吧，还想攻击你？
<richardlxc> z365982546: ip 就行了
<z365982546> richardlxc:其实没用客户端。。。
<richardlxc> z365982546: 网页版应该也有响应的吧？
<z365982546> richardlxc:额，因为是自己写的，所以没考虑ctcp...
<IIMM> z365982546: 自己写的, 也叫客户端
<IIMM> z365982546: 不是说自己写的就算是没用客户端了...
<z365982546> 好吧，不叫。。。
<z365982546> action test
<z365982546> freenode的指令中貌似没action。。。
<ofan> ctcp可以关掉
<z365982546> o
<z365982546> 我是压根就没考虑它
<z365982546> ofan:action怎么写的，freenode的help里面没action
<ofan> z365982546: ctcp?
<Cherrot> 为什么 md5pass 命令生成的hash 和 PHP中md5函数生成的hash不一样？
<z365982546> :hamo_nlc!72f75d07@gateway/web/freenode/ip.114.247.93.7 PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :ACTION 。。。
<z365982546> ^AACTION.^A
<richardlxc> ofan: 如何关掉ctcp?
<z365982546> ofan:action在我这显示是有一个读不出来的方块字
<hoxily1> z365982546: Hi,你的IRC Client用什么写的？
<ofan> richardlxc: 看客户端，把ctcp version设成空
<z365982546> hoxily:c
<ofan> z365982546: 编码问题
<hoxily1> 高级
<z365982546> woju:...
 * hoxily ACT 1
<z365982546> woju:...
<woju> z365982546: 我怎么的不到ip
<z365982546> ofan:encode utf-8还显示不了action
<ofan> z365982546: 按照协议来
<z365982546> ofan:协议是啥？
<ofan> irc的
<z365982546> 没研究过协议，只有登录用了协议上的，其它的就按help里的写的
<hoxily> z365982546: 这么一串文本是什么意思？ :hoxily!~hoxily@60.176.42.103 PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ACTION ACT 1
<z365982546> hoxily:telnet
<hoxily> z365982546: telnet太难，要手动PONG回freenode
<z365982546> 用if判断
<z365982546> hoxily:if
<woju> http://chatkey.com/help/irc_train.htm
<woju> 和linux下其他东西一样，这么多内容，何年何月能全部熟练？
<hoxily> z365982546: 我发现 /me 命令会产生 特殊字符，SOH, 包围的ACTION
<z365982546> centerpoint的教导就是用到啥，学啥
<z365982546> hoxilydui
<Cherrot> 有人会PHP么？
<hoxily> z365982546: 可以共享一下你的源代码吗？
<hoxily> 想看看你是怎么写的。
<panard> 人好少啊，记得刚开始用ubuntu的时候这里有好几百人来着
<z365982546> hoxily:可以，不过要等晚上，有些东东还没写好，其实我写的很渣。。。
<woju> panard: 真的假的，我来一直就这么点人，不过#ubuntu-en有一千多人
<hoxily> panard: 两年来也就是100来人左右的在线数量吧
<panard> 不止吧
<panard> 那是7.04那会
 * z365982546 ..
<z365982546> hoxily:包围action的是ctrl-a
<hoxily> z365982546: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII   SOH Start of Header
 * z365982546 包围action的原来是ctrl-a.
<hoxily> 0x01
<z365982546> hoxily:果然是科班出身的，
<hoxily1> names
 * estina_ 讨厌if else,感觉else就是多余的！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ofan> estina_: fi esle
<estina_> ofan: 哦，感觉判断语句有一个if就够了
<ofan> estina_: 用 ? :
<estina_> ofan: c
<ofan> estina_: 直接goto
<estina_> ofan: goto可以取代while for
<ofan> estina_: 都能替代
<estina_> ofan: 那为啥设计这么多的关键词
<ofan> estina_: 这才几个
<estina_> ofan: 很少的关键词就足以完成所需了，
<estina_> ofan: 30+感觉还是多
<ofan> estina_: 汇编
<ofan> 几个指令就够用了
<estina_> ofan: ...你用汇编写个socket试试
<ofan> estina_: 还写rocket呢
<estina_> ofan: 求链接
<ofan> estina_: 啥链接
<estina_> ofan: 汇编写网络程序的链接呀
<ofan> estina_: 我不写汇编
<ofan> c,py,c++的倒有
 * itrufeng 谁用过ffmpeg 类库 播放wma
 * estina_ 想看电影，可是没风行
<hoxily> wine一个
 * itrufeng 谁用过ffmpeg 类库 播放wma。
<estina_> 没用过wine。。。
<ofan> vm无压力
<hoxily> estina_, 有flash player吗
<estina_> hoxily: adobe那个？
<hoxily> 在线视频无压力
<estina_> 。。。
<ofan> 开vm播风行，比直接看youtube还热
<ofan> youku
<estina_> 没装过vm。。。
 * ofan 看斯巴达克斯
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 没去会机油去？
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: canceled
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: nlc是啥
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 说话
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: national library of China
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 这周围有烧烤啤酒?
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 木有..只有憋不出来的论文...
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: T_T
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 我说我这周围
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 学校附近，总归是有的
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 晚上喝起？
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 喝起啊
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: Great...赶紧找人...
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: The more Jiyou, The better
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: ... 我这边俩
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 谁？你和你室友？
<adam8157> .
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 额...叫上狗狗？
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 还有他的好机油kaka?
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 你叫啊, 不过估计这俩忙
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 我给你叫个帅哥?
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 有霉女么？
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 你叫几个美女吧
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 嚓...我要能叫上还用你叫...
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: -_____-"""
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 狗狗在学校肯定有美女
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 我翻翻我有狗狗的电话没有...
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 186后头随便打
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 我以为是110后面随便打呢。。。
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 表示只有它的邮箱。。。
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: sent
<adam8157> .
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 基狗君表示Ok
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 赶紧找地方什么的
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 你还不知道地方就叫人啊...
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 嚓...不是你让我联系他的么...凸
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 我问你周围的啤酒烧烤啊 混蛋
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 赶紧点评查查去
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 学校附近找个吧...又便宜量又大...关键是有妹子...周四在北师大附近表示吃的很爽...
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 你赶紧找啊 你比我熟悉多了
<adam8157> redhat: 你是?
<AndroUser2> ?
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 我也不知道啊...要不问问基狗看看他学校附近有什么地方没...
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 他们北门口那个涮锅据说很好 但是会不会有点热
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 北大周围没有么混蛋
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 我北大周围也不熟啊...再说...北大周围能有五道口附近的多么。。。
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 说实话上次release party去清华吃的那个还不错。。。
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 那是校内的啊 也没有烧烤和酒啊
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 我还是问问基狗君把...
<Freebuilder> kk 今天没上线
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 基狗君去叫kaka君了
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 思密达
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 嚓...这是要机油大作战了...
<dd_dd> hoxily1: 问一个问题，
<dd_dd> 没在？
<dd_dd> MaskRay_: 大侠
<hoxily1> ？
<dd_dd> hoxily: 关于irc,明明已经quit退出了，为啥还发现远端在向sockfd写数据，但啥也接收不了
<hoxily> dd_dd, 什么退出？ 你收到 Quit消息？
 * dd_dd 发现好莱坞大片貌似都有一个特点，那就是第一部不错，可以单独看，第二部是在第一部的基础上另开个话题，第三部跟第二部紧密联系，第二部永远是最好的，第三部永远是最渣的，木乃伊，变形金刚，加勒比海盗，等等貌似都是这样
<dd_dd> hoxily: 收到了
<hoxily> dd_dd, 你能收到 QUIT 消息说明socket还没关。 server 当然还可以给你发消息。
<hoxily> 也许是server想让你先关闭socket ？
<dd_dd> hoxily: 虽然我没关socket，但是为啥select监视sockfd,显示sockfd=1,但是recv=0
<imadper> dd
<imadper> dd_dd: man shutdown
<imadper> man 2 shutdown
<dd_dd> imadper: 又是man。。。
<imadper> dd_dd: 不看man, 别想在linux下写出好程序
<imadper> dd_dd: 书都是过时的
<Guest78662> 不知道了
<ofan> dd_dd: man close
<ofan> dd_dd: 必要了解POSIX api
<dd_dd> 不明白为啥sockfd=1,但recv=0
<dd_dd> ofan: 嗯
<Freebuilder> T-shit 衣领成屎黄色洗不干净了
<ofan> dd_dd: fd=1是stdout
<imadper> Freebuilder: 把领子剪了, 当成无领的穿
<imadper> ofan: 不一定哦~~
<dd_dd> ofan: ret=select(s+1,&rdfds,NULL,NULL,&timeout);n=read(s,rcv,1024);   像server发送quit后，ret=1,n=0,所以很怪异
<ofan> imadper: 什么不一定
<imadper> ofan: fd=1是stdout
<ofan> imadper: 标准吧
<imadper> ofan: 默认是
<ofan> STDOUT_FILENO
<imadper> ofan: 你可以关了, 或者修改
<ofan> dd_dd: man 2 read
<imadper> ofan: 那么多头文件怎么记得住呀? 明天我去笔试, 现在正在愁这个
<ofan> imadper: 你带个电脑去
<imadper> ofan: 肯定不让用啦
<imadper> ofan: 你到不如说把man都打印出来~
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 你放心，如果因为你记不住某个函数（不是常用的函数）在哪个头文件里就不要你的公司，去了也没什么必要...
<imadper> 以前有个xiangfu经常在, 现在改名字了还是不在了
<ofan> imadper: 笨
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 别的公司倒是不会, 贵公司可说不好
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 明天就去笔试贵公司
<ofan> imadper: 啥公司
<imadper> ofan: 就是hamo哥在的公司
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 我厂有么？我咋记得我当时笔试的时候就根本没写来着...
<ofan> imadper: ...啥公司
<hamo_nlc> ofan: 度娘
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 贵公司投递简历的方式着实把我们班一帮人给弄成霸笔了..
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 实习生啊...我厂的HR系统最近搞了一次改革...改革的过程中..你懂的
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 目前已知就有六个要明天去霸笔的... 正常笔试的都没霸笔的多..
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 好吧~~
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 哪？
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 什么地方
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 广州, 中大
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 哦..我说呢...我记得北京，哈尔滨的好像都面试完了...
<ofan> hamo_nlc: 犇众
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 恩, 我们穷乡僻壤, 能来这里招我们我就感激涕零了
<ofan> imadper: 直接带着写的代码区
<imadper> ofan: 笔试, 不是面试...
<hamo_nlc> imadper: ...没没...你没发现是从北往南进行的么...
<ofan> imadper: 笔试个毛？
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 没关注流程~ 难道北京不是第一个?
<imadper> ofan: 不去笔试, 怎么去面试?
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 据我所知不是...话说你什么职位？
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 系统研发实习生
 * ofan 竟然发现刚才google到的参考是nokia s60的sdk文档
<ofan> imadper: 真麻烦
<hamo_nlc> imadper: ...如果你过了...说不定跟我混...
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 求跟hamo哥混
<ofan> 直接面试，要不要当天知道最好
<imadper> ofan: 但是, 笔试不去, 直接霸王面, 不合适吧?
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 系统部系统研发是吧...看来确实是我们部门我们组...
<ofan> imadper: 代码有毛可笔试的
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 求漏题
 * adam8157 围观掰弯 "< imadper> hamo_nlc: 求跟hamo哥混"
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 漏毛...我都没看过那个卷子...
<imadper> adam8157: 对了, 过些天我回北京, 我姐结婚~~
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 赶紧想地方...国图块关门了...
<ofan> imadper: 带电脑去，跟领导说百度答案更快更准确
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 你不是问了基狗么...
<ofan> imadper: 立马很欣赏你
<imadper> ofan: 见不到领导的...
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 基狗说他想想....
<ofan> imadper: 没让你见嫣红
<ofan> 一般领导就行
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 你要是见到我老大，基本就差不多了。。。
 * hamo_nlc 话说下周三组里来一个美女...已经走淫淫网验证过了...
<ofan> imadper: 你得说自从有了百度，妈妈再也不用担心我笔试了
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 估计悬..
<imadper> ofan: ... 肯定不让用~
<ofan> imadper: 手机
<ofan> 上irc求助
<imadper> ofan: 百度我都没投简历, 去了也就是个酱油..
<imadper> ofan: 说点儿靠谱的行不?
<ofan> imadper: 直接挂个bot,自动搜manpages
<imadper> ofan: 看man, 还用irc看干嘛
<imadper> ofan: emacs直接看呀
<ofan> imadper: 去了就是最好的简历，让领导们围观
<imadper> ofan: 说点儿靠谱的..
<ofan> imadper: 直接下一场吧
<imadper> ofan: 我现在是没底的, 按照主席跟我说的, 有什么招聘去什么
<ofan> imadper: 对
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 求照片
<ofan> 什么钳工，木匠都得投
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 靠谱点儿的...
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 嚓...你居然突然蹦出来求照片...
<ofan> imadper: 瓦工也是技术活
<maplebeats> 问个js的问题
<imadper> ....
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 必须的
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=373360
<Freebuilder> UML 如何表示联合体
<maplebeats> 那个10/3|0 =3，这个|0作用是神马。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 转换？
<ofan> 豆瓣出'东西'功能了
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 赶紧的...等等电话联系...我先回去把脑放了...
<roylez_> hamo_nlc: 你本来就无脑...
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 你打电话 我上个厕所去
<maplebeats> ofan: |这个按位运算不是很明白啊
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 纷蛋
 * hamo_nlc 走了走了。。。
<hbccbh> hi
<hbccbh> 我用 usb stick 来安装 xubuntu 11.10
<hbccbh> 但是每次都是在启动的时候显示 Initramfs unpacking failed: XZ-compressed data is corrupt
<hbccbh> 然后就 kernel panic 了
<hbccbh> 用另外一张 f16 的 livecd 也是同样的结果
<hbccbh> 请问是什么问题？
<iGoogle> hbccbh: 没校验iso的md5吧。
<hbccbh> iGoogle: 我觉得应该不是 iso 的问题
<hbccbh> 因为我已经尝试过 arch f16 xubuntu 的 iso
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 没过周末？还挂 irc..
<hbccbh> 然后用 livecd 也是同样的问题
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 家里。今天小学居然上课。没出去
<iGoogle> hbccbh: 解压数据包错误嘛。
<hbccbh> iGoogle: 今天还补五一假么…… 我高三都放假了
<iGoogle> 额。
<hbccbh> 但是 livecd 也是同样问题…… = =
<iGoogle> 制作usb，应该使用img。
<iGoogle> 看提示，只能想到这。 hbccbh
<iGoogle> xubuntu的不清楚，只是ubuntu的iso，应该支持硬盘和光盘2种启动的
<hbccbh> :( 我也是这么想的
<hbccbh> 但是无论怎么启动都是这样的问题
<hbccbh> xubuntu 应该和 ubuntu 的一样吧
<iGoogle> 制作usb启动的软件，用什么做的
<hbccbh> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.1 unetbootin-windows-568 win32diskimager 都用过……
<iGoogle> 哦。
<iGoogle> 那检查下md5吧。
<hbccbh> 囧囧啊
<hbccbh> 刚刚检查了…… 好像还真有问题
<iGoogle> 检查md5，其实还节约时间些。省得折腾。
<hbccbh> 但是 arch 的 iso 是没有问题的……
<iGoogle> arch也出这提示？
<hbccbh> 对啊
<hbccbh> f16 也是
<iGoogle> ～～
<hbccbh> 所以我才觉得不是 iso 的问题
<hbccbh> livecd 也是这样的问题…… = =
<iGoogle> 剩下检查分区了。
<hbccbh> 从一块空的盘里开始安装……
<iGoogle> 制作的时候，选择的hdd还是zip模式
<hbccbh> hdd
<iGoogle> 可以试试切换
<iGoogle> 和主板支持有关
<hbccbh> 以前是可以安装的T.T
<hbccbh> 同一台机器
<iGoogle> 换机器试试。lol
<hbccbh> 没钱  T.T 而且是台 PC 嘛……
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04是校园拨号用户的硬伤啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373373 我试过12.04，安装软件必须有联网，可是对我们这些需要拨号软件的用户来说，软件装不上怎么上网，不上网怎么装软件啊！我的安装包都成废柴了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 weiminnihao9 — 2012-05-05 17:20
<iGoogle> 不是livecd嘛。随便找同学的机器嘛
<hbccbh> （家用怎么找呢……
<hbccbh> 以后再买 laptop 玩咯
<hbccbh> 怒啊！
<iGoogle> 怪rp。我一台机器，只安装一次。rp好。
<hbccbh> 唉…… 之前一直用 arch 的，结果一次更新后 modprobe 莫名傻了，内核都载入不了……
<hbccbh> 现在居然连启动都不能了…… 囧
<hoxily> http://www.appinn.com/vim-adventures/
<kk> hoxily ⇪ ti: Vim Adventures – 游戏版 VIM 教程 - 小众软件
<iGoogle> arch，肯定是你滚动少了。
<hbccbh1> 没周一次不算少吧 苦逼寄宿生，一周只回家一次……
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/63f6eb0agw1dsmlgqygplj.jpg
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/63f6eb0agw1dsmlgqygplj.jpg
<hamo> adam8157 据说kaka君联系不能...
<roylez_> hamo: 原来你还没死呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 聚不聚 去哪聚
<hamo> roylez_: 刚回来..
<hamo> adam8157  我等等再给狗狗个电话..现在有两个选择...一是咱们几个，没有kaka君，地方好说，狗狗的学校附近就有，二是明天带上kaka君一起，如果等等还联系不到kaka的话
<ruien> ubuntu也能apt-get install xubuntu-desktop,你的ubuntu能安装上么？
<hoxily> http://vim-adventures.com/ Javascript, but not flash
<kk> hoxily ⇪ t: VIM Adventures
<adam8157> hamo: 别联系了 卡卡肯定忙装修呢
<hamo> adam8157 买房了？这么NB...
<hbccbh1> ruien: 在 windows 下……
 * adam8157 hamo 要是去北科的话就不带我舍友了, 都不认识
<iGoogle> roylez_: 正常的，你发啥嘛。
<adam8157> hamo: msg发成了me
<iGoogle> 支持蛋蛋msg
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/xiaozhan/20120212/2040/x_large_RFkk_365a0000f025125b.gif
<iGoogle> 基情爆发
<iGoogle> roylez_: 也正常
<maplebeats> 这图。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神级重口
<hamo> roylez_: 给神发的果然都是高难度啊
<hamo> adam8157 他说他们学校附近有个叫土狼的地方
<hamo> adam8157 看名字估计有妹子出没...
<iGoogle> hamo: 你失业了？
<hamo> iGoogle: 为啥？
<iGoogle> 毕业不就是失业？
<hamo> iGoogle: 所以还没失业嘛
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆威力强大，所到网站，一律崩溃。
<hamo> iGoogle: ...啥网站又崩溃了？
<iGoogle> 百度的ting
<iGoogle> 上午的时候，
<iGoogle> 啥音乐都是跳过
<hamo> iGoogle: 嚓...我在内网访问有时候都跳过...弱爆了
<iGoogle> nnnnd 破蛤蟆
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆羞愧的跑了。@@@
<vincentr> hello, all
<dd_dd> d
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04中的Thinkpad APS 安装有问题，求高人指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373378 aimatsoul@ThinkPad-Edge:~$ hdapsd Sat May 5 17:52:29 2012: Starting hdapsd Sat May 5 17:52:29 2012: WARNING: You did not supply any devices to protect, trying autodetection. Sat May 5 17:52:29 2012: Adding autodetected device: sda Sat May 5 17:52:29 2012: Could not find a suitable interface ai …
<dd_dd> 还是不懂，quit之后，select显示sockfd被写入，但recv为0， iGoogle
<qingshi163> 大家知道如何将chromium的关闭按钮移到右侧吗？
<imadper> 去搜索一下就有了 楼上的
<qingshi163> 没找到啊，我其他程序都是在右边的
<imadper> 不是gconf的设置问题?
<imadper> 那不知道了
<qingshi163> 我用的gnome shell 设置按钮在右侧的啊
<qingshi163> 就光chromium在左边
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 问下ubuntu下的oracle jvm是不是有性能问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373381 试了几个java程序，发现oracle的jvm发现在ubuntu比windows下性能差了3倍（约数），应该怎么解决？要不要换其它的jvm? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyc3721 — 2012-05-05 18:16
<iGoogle> qingshi163: 那破软件，是自己画的边框。假边框。
<Hoh0> 各位大大们..u12.04能识别我的摄像头,centos却用不了,这是什么情况?
<iGoogle> dd_dd: c写这，不清楚。你来pl吧。
<qingshi163> 是啊，但原来是根据系统设置自己会调啊
<iGoogle> Hoh0: 系统很陈旧的。
<iGoogle> qingshi163: 还不是它不认识wm的命令。搞混了嘛
<Hoh0> iGoogle: 0.0  什么意思..  因为内核太旧不识别吗?
<chhx> chrome 个人设置里面改成 设置系统标题栏和边框  试试
<Hoh0> iGoogle: 2.6.32-220.13.1.el6.centos.plus.i686..
<qingshi163> chhx: 用那个是会回到右边，但太难看了啊。。。
<dd_dd> iGoogle: 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在Ubuntu 12.04左侧启动栏中添加应用程序的启动图标的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373382 自己在国外的网上查的，总结在这里供大家参考下~~ 按下Ctrl+Alt+T,打开Terminal,安装gnome-panel： Code: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel 成功安装后，运行下面的命令： Code: gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/ …
<imadper> iGoogle: dd_dd 真去了pl, 这里也没什么人会pl的socket吧...
<dd_dd> imadper: 难道socket不是很吃香?
<imadper> dd_dd: 什么算是吃香?
<dd_dd> imadper: 用的人很多
<imadper> dd_dd: ee这种级别的perl程序员, 对socket用的都不是很多
<dd_dd> imadper: 好吧，其实我也不是很喜欢socket，但我现在能想到该干点什么了，就只想到了irc client
<imadper> dd_dd: 多线程
<imadper> dd_dd: 为了找工作?
<dd_dd> imadper: 不是找工作，我的专业并不是计算机
<dd_dd> imadper: 兴趣爱好
<imadper> dd_dd: 并行计算, 数据挖掘, 人工智能
<imadper> dd_dd: 兴趣的话, 应该找点儿实用的东西吧...
<imadper> dd_dd: 跟神去学pl吧
<dd_dd> imadper: 你说的那些貌似离我太远，
<dd_dd> imadper: 还不如高数离我近
<imadper> dd_dd: 你没接触过, 怎么知道
<dd_dd> imadper: 太高科技了吧，
<vic> 测试 firefox chromium opera  打开相同的标签。。。firefox 占用最低。。。
<lokirf> 有没有人有自.由.门的gtalk帐户???
<imadper> yy出来的而已
<imadper> 你想找他们学习法~~轮~~功? 还是你也是功友?
<dd_dd> 我现在有点明白为什么指令前要加/
<lokirf> imadper: 大哥我只是想翻
<vic> 字体显示 opera看起来比较深。。。。chromium 和firefox 字体显示一样
<imadper> lokirf: 那随便翻, 要他们的gtalk有什么用
<vic> opera有些 元素没有显示
<dd_dd> 因为/command是给本地客户端的，而不是给server的
<vic> 好吧 综合 firefox比较好
<imadper> dd_dd: ghost也是吗?
<lokirf> imadper: =_=||随便翻？How to?
<imadper> lokirf: goagent不是现在很流行吗?
<imadper> lokirf: 我买了ssh, 翻起来无压力
<imadper> lokirf: ofan 有卖, 很便宜
<imadper> lokirf: 也就一根冰棍钱
<dd_dd> imadper: 我不懂你说的是啥，我的意思是irc指令前需要加/,是因为那是给客户端识别的，不是给服务器的
<lokirf> imadper: goagent试过多次，都没有成功过
<imadper> dd_dd: 有个命令, 是提了占用我名称的用户的 前提是我得注册过
<imadper> dd_dd: 这样的命令, 好像就一定要服务器来完成了
<imadper> lokirf:  ....
<imadper> lokirf: 自由门又不能在linux下用.. 没意思
<imadper> dd_dd: /time 也是本机处理吗?
<wq> ubuntu卡在登录页面上，一直显示正在登录，有人知道怎么回事吗？
<dd_dd> imadper: 。。。你是真笨还是假笨，让本地客户端解析是对的，但本地客户端解析后的还是需要发给服务器啊，说到底是，你的/command让本地客户端解析成服务器能接受的指令
<dd_dd> imadper: /time让本机处理成time发送给server
<imadper> dd_dd: 我不知道要不要本地解析, 如果这个命令服务器能直接解析, 直接发过去不就行了?
<imadper> dd_dd: 跟我笨不笨有什么关系?
<dd_dd> imadper: 关键是server不理解你这个/time
<imadper> dd_dd: 什么时候技术问题变成人身攻击了?
<imadper> dd_dd: 我就是想问你这个呀
<imadper> 你写过irc, 我又没写过, 问你一下我就笨了
<dd_dd> imadper: /me让本机解析成^aaction..^a,然后发送给server,
<dd_dd> imadper: 对刚才那个玩笑，我表示道歉
<dd_dd> imadper: sorry
<ofan> test
<imadper> ofan: 你在~
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍪ 
<dd_dd> imadper: 我语言失误了，大侠，
<dd_dd> imadper: 你原谅我吧
<PORNMAN> aaction..^a
<dd_dd> ^a==01h
 * hoxily has quit (Quit: Bye!)
<imadper> hoxily: ....
<hoxily> ...
<hoxily> 有ipv6真好，我只能用ipv4的ip
<imadper> hoxily: 不是有通道的吗?
<imadper> hoxily: ip4v
<imadper> hoxily: 4转6的通道
<imadper> hoxily: 上海交大有提供~
 * imadper 突然发现不知道取消 ignore的语法~ 很好~
 * z365982546 .
<z365982546> hoxily:你还在吗
<hoxily> z365982546, dd_dd你好
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntun12.04让窗口最小化的快捷键是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373384 我看到"最大化"是ctrl+super+上，"还原"是ctrl+super+下，那"最小化"是哪个？ 说实话"还原"我基本不用，我喜欢用最小化。 统计信息: 发表于 由 csumck — 2012-05-05 18:57
<z365982546> hoxil
 * hoxily 开两个号好玩不？
<z365982546> hoxily:你要，发给你
<wq> 点住super不松有快捷键说明吧
<hoxily> 发邮箱？
<z365982546> hoxily:嗯
<hoxily> 谢谢
<z365982546> 因为这个和大家闹得不愉快，不值得
<z365982546> hoxily ；dizhi
<hoxily> dd_dd, hoxily#qq.com， 我邮箱。
<imadper> XwinX: 5555, 你们上司直接跟我说, 让我不要在学perl了...
<iGoogle> imadper: 那你就遵守嘛。你只是一个马龙。没权利选择。lol
<imadper> iGoogle: 我还不如马龙~
<imadper> iGoogle: 我都忘了当时是不是被神拉到pl阵营的了
<iGoogle> 马龙，白兰度。
<iGoogle> 我才没鼓动过你
<imadper> iGoogle: 没有呀, 很早前我就听你说过, `我从没仔细的学过perl, 但是拿起来就写, 从不出错`
<iGoogle> 乱写也可以，这是说过。
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 当我还一行程序都没写过的时候, 就被神这句话给骗了~~~~
<XwinX> imadper: 哈
<iGoogle> 我的感受啊。没骗
<imadper> iGoogle: 行吧~~
<iGoogle> 想当然的写。和玩古墓丽影的时候，一样。
<imadper> XwinX: 唉~~
<imadper> iGoogle: 膜拜!
<XwinX> imadper: 我们 perl 用的少啊
<XwinX> imadper: 几乎没有
<imadper> XwinX: 恩, c貌似也没有~
<iGoogle> 去rf，那要遵守那边了
<iGoogle> bs 没c的
<XwinX> imadper: c 还是有的，主要用来改bug
<bfhyqy> 冒昧的问一下  各位用的是什么 client
<imadper> XwinX: 哦? 邮件里说开发岗位主要html5,js,ror, py, 完全没说c
<XwinX> imadper: 对，开发岗位是这些
<imadper> bfhyqy: erc
<imadper> XwinX: 难道c的改bug是其他岗位?~
<iGoogle> imadper: 这是权术。知道不。公司只有你用pl，别人不懂不能接手，那你就是核心了。会被嫉妒的。
<XwinX> imadper: 但你如果来我这组的话，我要C
<imadper> XwinX: 什么岗位~
<XwinX> imadper: 系统打包
<imadper> iGoogle: 哦~~ 那神现在就是核心了?~
<XwinX> imadper: 做基础发行版
<imadper> XwinX: 这么高端
<imadper> XwinX: 虽不明, 但觉厉~
<iGoogle> 我历来是核心。
<XwinX> imadper: 什么高端，就是打包党
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper> XwinX: 我要是去你们组, 是不是你给我面试~~~~ :)
<cfy> iGoogle: 核心ee 好
<imadper> iGoogle: 核心ee好!
<XwinX> imadper: 一些软件包编译出错，要能看懂错在哪里
<iGoogle> 乖 cfy
<imadper> XwinX: 恩, 不错诶~~~
<cfy> iGoogle: 我们学校肯定不要。。。
<XwinX> imadper: 如果我上司没空的话，就是我面试
<iGoogle> 编译不是人类改做的
<cfy> iGoogle: 我又不是老师。。。学要也没freescale的可
<cfy> iGoogle: 我又不是老师。。。学要也没freescale的课
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥
<imadper> XwinX: 哦~~ 那有没有什么特惠条件~~ lol
<cfy> iGoogle: lj12....
<XwinX> imadper: 不过面试这活，我是尽量能推就推
<iGoogle> 哦。
<iGoogle> nnnd 便宜买，都没人要
<imadper> cfy:
<imadper> MethionylglutaminylarginyltyrosylglutamylserylleucylphenylalanylalanylglutaminylleucyllysylglutamylarginyllysylglutamylglycylalanylphenylalanylvalylprolyphenylalanYlvalythreonylleucylglycylaspartylprolylglycylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylsErylleucyllysylisoleucylaspartylthreonylleucylIsoleucylglutamylalanylglycylalanylasparthlalanylleucylglutamylleucylglycylisoleucylprolylphenylalanylseRylaspartylprolylleucylalanylaspartylglycylpRolyl
<cfy> iGoogle: 多少钱啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 有啥用的？
<imadper> XwinX: 招到不好的不用负责?
<iGoogle> 半价嘛
<XwinX> imadper: 是啊
<iGoogle> 模块很全的
<imadper> XwinX: ...
<iGoogle> 除开usb等网络模块没
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好~
<cfy> iGoogle: 半价是多少钱？
<imadper> cfy: pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis  什么意思?
<cfy> imadper: perler好
<iGoogle> XwinX: 那趁机招我吧。当一个副总也好
<cfy> imadper: 我怎么知道。。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你招我吧
<iGoogle> 6块
<imadper> cfy: 记住, 是硅酸盐沉着病
<iGoogle> 你那不要负责嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 原价 12？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我随便问问。。
<iGoogle> 12.8
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。乐园很刺激
<cfy> iGoogle: 裸芯片？用过没？
<iGoogle> 啥叫裸
<cfy> iGoogle: 就不焊在板上
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是核心板
<iGoogle> 没电源？晶振？
<iGoogle> 。。。核心板子，哪里能叫裸嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。很核心的一块是吧
<iGoogle> 就是调试模块嘛。核心板
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是核心板？
<iGoogle> 基本没用
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 当玩具。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要找老师。。。学生没用的。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 没课程。那没用了嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 是哦。
<iGoogle> 商业级别呢。相当于国内工业级别。以前，可以卖给军工。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想成为linux系统管理员，求大牛推荐教材 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373387 各位大牛好，我想学习linux系统管理员方面的知识，请各位大牛推荐下不错的教材。万分感谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 weinan — 2012-05-05 19:21
<cfy> iGoogle: 可惜，我转行了。。。。 :D
<iGoogle> 转啥了
<cfy> iGoogle: 计算机
<iGoogle> 卖槟榔？
<cfy> iGoogle: 准备转。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 槟榔是啥？
<iGoogle> 天天搞lisp?
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多哦。
<iGoogle> 天才又出一个
<iGoogle> 算死草。
<imadper> cfy: 摈榔不知道是啥?
<iGoogle> :D
<cfy> imadper: 不知道
<imadper> cfy: 吃的... 台湾比较多人吃, 其实很难吃
<imadper> cfy: 算是水果吧
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<iGoogle> nnnd 水果。。。你吃进去试试。
<iGoogle> 漱口的
<iGoogle> 锻炼牙齿的
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> .......
<iGoogle> 植物口香糖
<imadper> iGoogle: 来回嚼呀
<iGoogle> 是啊。不能算水果嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 一眼看上去, 就觉得是水果了..
<iGoogle> 。
<imadper> iGoogle: cfy http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&cl=2&cm=1&sc=0&lm=-1&fr=ala2&pn=1&rn=1&di=89634513151&ln=1999&word=%E9%C4%C0%C6#pn1&-1&di89634513151&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fpic10.nipic.com%2F20101025%2F2336621_165356092060_2.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nipic.com%2Fshow%2F1%2F42%2F3830487k5ad61a4e.html&W1024&H683&T6928&S126&TPjpg
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 百度图片搜索_槟榔的搜索结果
<iGoogle> 骑车去
<soiamso> 最近可能有SMTP的基础件更新，很多邮箱不认使用ip地址的mx记录 ？
<iGoogle> 才不是这样的。 imadper
<soiamso> 163 gmail 都不能识别了
<imadper> iGoogle: 你说干的?
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。
<lokirf> imadper: goagent无法连接google plus怎么处理，提示什么安全不受信任
<imadper> lokirf: 没用过那东西, 懒得折腾, 直接买ssh了
<imadper> lokirf: ofan在卖, 直接联系他就行
<cfy> iGoogle: ee压片脚本该升级了。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还x264
<cfy> iGoogle: 换x264
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<XwinX> iGoogle: 有什么好玩的东西？
<Aoy_c> b
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [分享]Ubuntu12.04安装基础教程(图文) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373395 作者：TeliuTe　原文地址： http://teliute.org/linux/Ubsetup/lesson21/lesson21.html 　 1、进入 live cd 桌面 　1）设置好启动后，断开网络，然后重启动计算机，可以用硬盘启动，也可以刻成光盘启动，镜像的下载地址： 　进入后找蓝色链接 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu主题安装的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373398 我的是12.04，按照网上的教程安装主题，在外观里都看不到。 还有，网上说的那个blubuntu是官方的，直接apt-get就可以，可是我这里却显示找不到这个包，这是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzmagix — 2012-05-05 20:29
<Guest23500> hello
<kk> Guest23500, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Guest23500> quit
<nicol> hi, everyone
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 癡癡
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/880360b6jw1dsmpnshvlej.jpg
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 对不起，ubuntu 12.04 出现了内部错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373400 对不起，ubuntu 12.04 出现了内部错误 12.04是不是真有很多问题？ 装了两台电脑，两台都有这样的提示 难道是我安装方法有问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xueradium — 2012-05-05 20:38
<bfhyqy> 什么硬件
<bluek> 啦啦啦啦啦啦呼啦啦
<bluek> 是我的电脑坏了还是没有人？
<imadper> 你电脑坏了~ :)
<bluek> 嗯嗯，我也是这么想的
<cfy> 你电脑坏了~ :)
<bfhyqy> 用这玩意的人不多
<bluek> 某天，电话响了，爸爸让儿子去接电话，儿子说：爸爸，王叔叔找你。爸爸对儿子说：告诉他就说我不在家。儿子对着话筒大声吼：我爸爸让我告诉你，他不在家
<bfhyqy> 英文频道里的人还可以
<bluek> 英文不过是arch还是ubuntu人气都可以。
<bluek> 还有就是：用这个系统的人不一定都泡在这个里面！
<alvin_rxg> 你的電腦太壞了
<bluek> 只能这么说：irc符合国外的习惯，就好比中国人喜欢用QQ
<bluek> alvin_rxg, 哈哈，还没有来得及谢你呢，我的日语输入法搞定了
<bfhyqy> 但是QQ不是开放的  不象IRC 可以看到别人说些什么
<alvin_rxg> =.= what did i do?
<alvin_rxg> 那是 => qq 羣
<alvin_rxg> 羣。。 不認識啊…
<bluek> alvin_rxg, 你告诉我码表的地址了
<bfhyqy> 对了  问一下各位用什么 客户端
<bluek> alvin_rxg, xchat哇
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 曾經也自己搞碼表，後來就一直用別人的
<bluek> xchat哇，很多年前就用它了。
<imadper> 哪里能看到ufc呀?
<roylez_> cfy: c
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
<alvin_rxg> bfhyqy: 隨便找個人， /ctcp <nick> version
<bluek> alvin_rxg, 我一般都是用别人的。从来不自己搞
<bfhyqy> 哦
<cfy> roylez_: 乐园听好玩
<cfy> roylez_: 乐园挺好玩
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，不来可惜了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 直播现在情况：新人来咯，现在还处于安装状态。。。因为我使用联网安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373404 下午，5点到6点，下载语言包 6点到现在，下载软件包 话说这不是文件大的原因，而是软件源问题，郁闷呀。， 不过，不知到为什么，我一用浏览器上网（现在再用安装界面的浏览器上网） …
<bluek> cfy, 你说的是苏州乐园吗？没深圳的欢乐谷好玩
<bfhyqy> 谢啦  刚用还不熟
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337164
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【慎入】重口味刀切手臂，胆子小的还是不要点进来看了，看客表情美。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> bluek: 上海欢乐谷
<cfy> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzkwOTg1MDY4.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 实习医生格蕾 第八季 - 第22集 - 2011 - 电视剧 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<bluek> bfhyqy, 我也刚用，今天第一次用
<bluek> cfy,我说的是深圳欢乐谷，上海的没去过
<mugebjgd> 大型电动游戏有啥玩得
<mugebjgd> 你又不是小孩
<bluek> cfy，我还以为是：实习医生杜蕾丝呢
<soiamso> mugebjgd: humble bundle
<cfy> bluek: :D
<cfy> mugebjgd: 过山车
<soiamso> mugebjgd:  游乐场？
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337102
<mugebjgd> cfy: 无聊
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 恩
<cfy> mugebjgd: 很刺激啊
<mugebjgd> cfy: 没有爱爱刺激
<qingshi163> 问个小白问题，gnome shell的关机在哪里啊。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 克隆一个 八旗魔山 到中国
<bluek> mugebjgd, 爱爱是什么？
<yall> 'ls
<soiamso> qingshi163: 如果你键盘上面有 power 就按 power
<mugebjgd> bluek: 制造人类的过程
<alvin_rxg> 這上邊很多好文章啊，可惜不能免費看全文。。。  http://sa.ylib.com/index.aspx
<iGoogle> cfy: 居然没做过过山车。
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<bluek> mugebjgd, 你说的是克隆？
<cfy> mugebjgd: .......
<cfy> iGoogle: 有啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 買《科學人雜誌》送我吧
<mugebjgd> bluek: 你是从你爸还是你妈那里克隆出来的？
<qingshi163> soiamso: 台式机哪？按power不方便啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 这次，第二次坐
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没见过那东西
<bluek> mugebjgd, 你太粗鲁啦
<iGoogle> cfy: 这也好玩？
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<bluek> mugebjgd, 俗
<soiamso> qingshi163: 键盘上面有power键，
<mugebjgd> bluek: 一般俗吧
<soiamso> qingshi163: 没有就堆一个快捷键
<cfy> iGoogle: 还好。。
<qingshi163> soiamso: 。。。没有鼠标点的？
<soiamso> qingshi163: ubuntu 上的gnome-shell ?
<qingshi163> soiamso: 对
<qingshi163> 刚换的1204
<soiamso> qingshi163: 没事找事，用fedora不好？
<qingshi163> soiamso: 1204不是LTS吗，所以试试。。
<qingshi163> soiamso: fedora没装过呢，比较喜欢linuxmint
<woju> qingshi163: 就是你剥夺了我前进的权利吧？
<soiamso> qingshi163: 1204 不是 gnome-shell阿
<qingshi163> soiamso: 好像带得有gnome-shell吧？或者是我apt的，登陆界面切换，unity还是不爽
<woju> qingshi163: 不能看财经新闻，我忍了，因为设计政治，心理学都不让看了？
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • GoldenDict长期占有20%的CPU消耗～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373406 闲置的时候都这样。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 surmise — 2012-05-05 21:20
<qingshi163> woju: ？
<woju> qingshi163: 丧失了说话的能力，连书都不让看了？
<woju> qingshi163: 真要让我自言自语度日？
<qingshi163> woju: 你谁？
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: 他是你来自未来的儿子
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: 特意穿越时空来指责你的教育方式有问题
<qingshi163> mugebjgd: 喔喔哦，为什么不是未来的女儿。。。。
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: 因为变性了
<david_wu> Ubuntu 12.04 不太稳定有木有
<david_wu> 尤其是 GNOME 3.4
<soiamso> david_wu: 都转移去做server了 ？
<cnhezhong> david_wu: 不稳定才是正常。
<qingshi163> david_wu: 有点，妄称LTS。。。
<cnhezhong> qingshi163: 过程！
<david_wu> soiamso: 嗯。估计是
<soiamso> qingshi163: 起码要到 12.04.1
<qingshi163> 恩，老是崩溃报告
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: ubuntu就没有稳定过
<david_wu> 这几年好像最不稳定的一版了，其它版本感觉还可以。
<qingshi163> mugebjgd: 我以前用过8.04很稳定的
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 10.04 现在稳定了
<mugebjgd> soiamso: qingshi163 那是废话 直接用debian stable不就完了
<qingshi163> soiamso: ...8.04刚出来就很稳定了
<mugebjgd> soiamso: qingshi163 说一个发行版都是考虑它的当前版本
<soiamso> qingshi163: 最稳定就是arch了
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 恩那
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 但是用户不稳定
<qingshi163> soiamso: arch升级不是很激进的吗？
<weiqizhao> irc
<weiqizhao> 我是新手
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336456
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 第一句就湿了小合集。。。 女屌丝热肠 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<soiamso> qingshi163: 你可以只升级你感兴趣的部分
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 也稳定的很
<weiqizhao> 正在学习 使用 ubuntu
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 不会吧arch搞漂亮
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 搞什么漂亮？
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 这次12.04好像吸引了很多人
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 字体
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 字体没有问题啊
<mugebjgd> soiamso: ubuntu每次不吸引人啊 还不是照样不稳定
<weiqizhao> 哪里可以下载到 irc哦啊
<qingshi163> soiamso: 主要是看1204评价还可以，又是lts。。
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: arch是lts
<cnhezhong> 明年用12.04才是正道。
<qingshi163> soiamso: 1204算是ubuntu采用unity后最稳定的版本了吧
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你那里的？
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: 一个发行版永远支持下去
<woju> linux的软件一直在升级，但是从来没有人怀疑过新的版本是不是比原来的版本好用
<soiamso> qingshi163: 算是ubuntu 打造的桌面，基础设施是 freedesktop, 在linux历史上也是值得纪念的。
<soiamso> qingshi163: 10.10最稳定
<weiqizhao> heh
<weiqizhao> df
<qingshi163> soiamso: fedora还没试过，不知怎样？
<soiamso> qingshi163: 它试你
<weiqizhao> ??
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=373407
<kk> happyaron ⇪ ti: 再次给力！Ubuntu 桌面指南 12.04 LTS版（全中文官方文档，汉化截图） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<thanatoid^2> j
<qingshi163> soiamso: arch还是fedora呢？
<weiqizhao> !
<weiqizhao> yes
<vic> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332247  跟主席学习
<kk> vic,啥网址y 玛丽奥的惊人发现(中文字幕)！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> vic: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336068
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 报告专家，除了该炸的，全部炸塌了！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<vic> 主席你的爆破技术不咋滴啊
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: arch 和fedora不是一个水平的
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: fedora是个人都能用
<roylez_> vic: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336013
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 破铜烂铁架子鼓红遍国外网络 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<vic> arch 不是人都能用
<qingshi163> mugebjgd: 我装过arch，fedora考虑下还是算了，不太喜欢rpm
<vic> roylez_: 主席你发的看不了  不给力啊
<alvin_rxg> luojie/jiero/archl/luojie-dune: http://www.niallmoody.com/games/tile-massacre-shmup
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y niallmoody.com - Tile Massacre SHMUP
<mugebjgd> qingshi163: 祝你快乐
<qingshi163> mugebjgd: 又要开始折腾了。。。
<Keiyso> 第一次用 irc，请允许 test 一下。。
<alvin_rxg> test
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7075b6e7tw1dqj8ozz6uvj.jpg
<kk> alvin_rxg, .. ..  ㍭ 
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: deine frau?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不是
<alvin_rxg> 有微博地址，去看看
<Keiyso> 唉，有点冷啊，这里。。
<alvin_rxg> 因爲這裏沒法刷表情嘛
<Keiyso> :-I
<alvin_rxg> Keiyso: if u like, get on the qq qun.
<hoxily1> ^.^
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • swap-mouse.desktop http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373415 Code: ● cat Ubuntu\ One/desktop文件/swap-mouse.desktop #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Terminal=false Name=Swap-Mouse Icon=/home/eexp/bin/resources/icon/left.png # multi menu items X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts=s1;s2 [s1 Shortcut Group] Name=左手鼠标 #Icon=/home/eexp/bin/resources/icon/left.png Exec=bash …
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/77827eabgw1dsnld64jcpj.jpg
<xushuang> hi all
<xushuang> ...
<kk> xushuang, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<hoxily1> xushuang, hi
<xushuang> kan budao zhongwen
<xushuang> i can not read chinese
<xushuang> i am on con
<hoxily1> xushuang, then what's wrong with you?
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<xushuang> nothing wrong
<xushuang> freenode irc server is support ipv6
<xushuang> it's amazing
<hoxily1> xushuang, have a good time.
<hoxily1> part #ubuntu-cn
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于今天的sid更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373416 各位debian sid的朋友，今天更新后的gnome-shell有没有问题？ 下午更新了下，发现有好些依赖冲突，现在只能进入fallback模式 重装gnome-shell也没法解决 唉，只能等着明天的更新，看能否解决 “更新强迫症”是种病啊，每天aptitude update >10次 现在出问题 …
<mugebjgd> 回滚不就完了
<^{^> 我现在都不用ubutu了
<^{^> 我用回debian了
<dororo_> mugebjgd: 请教怎样回滚？
<mugebjgd> dororo_: 不用debian alvin_rxg
<mugebjgd> dororo_: arch用户
<mugebjgd> dororo_: 问 alvin_rxg
<twang> mugebjgd 貌似永arch的很多啊
<alvin_rxg> 啥？我不知道啊
<twang> aur太好用了
<cfy> 是么
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<happyaron> CarlosGong: 那东西不能吃啊孩纸
<dororo_> aur的命令是啥？
<shunyiyi> ubuntu12.04 使用VPN时DNS有些问题，有谁知道是什么原因吗？
<twang> yaourt
<CarlosGong> @happyaron LOL
<dororo_> pacman第一次用的时候不习惯啊，软件包名称不能补全，基本装不了软件
<^{^> arch还没流行的时候我就用了
<^{^> arch 是好东东
<XwinX> pacman 装个gnome,  竟然不给你装 xorg
<XwinX> 有啥好
<happyaron> debian是好东东
<twang> ..
<twang> 貌似没装过GNOME
<dororo_> happyaron: debian怎样回滚？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 汉化组的人员品味就是不一样
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 去死
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 汉化组拖欠工资么？
<dororo_> 什么汉化组？
<happyaron> dororo_: 没明白你的意思
<happyaron> XwinX: 汉化组？抢我们饭碗？
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 红旗汉化组
<happyaron> ^^^ Destine CarlosGong
<happyaron> mugebjgd: nnd 红旗汉化啥了？
<dororo_> happyaron: 回滚某个软件包，例如升级出了问题
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 啥都汉化
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 他们是汉化了kde还是汉化了gnome？
<mugebjgd> happyaron: kde
<dororo_> 可以汉化一下mldonkey不
<happyaron> mugebjgd: kde3?
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 我们汉化一下KDE也不行啊
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 你问汉化组的人 问我干毛
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 可以可以
<happyaron> dororo_: aptitude里或者新立得里降级
<CarlosGong> 只喜欢 KDE 3.5，不过这个早就不需要汉化了。
<^{^> dororo, 干嘛呢？behave
<alvin_rxg> 曾经用 ubuntu 的时候， apt-cache search 出来的一堆不知道啥……
<dororo_> happyaron: 没有降级那个选项啊，我说的是字符界面的aptitude
<^{^> dont try to ctcp me
<^{^> version is webchat
<^{^> lol
<happyaron> dororo_: aptitude install packagename=a.b.c-x
<XwinX> CarlosGong: 嗯，kde4很不爽
<^{^> you are a very very bad bad boy, alvin_rxg
<XwinX> gnome3也不爽
<^{^> xfce 是王道
<dororo_> happyaron: a.b.c-x是版本号吗？
<happyaron> dororo_: 嗯
<dororo_> happyaron: 如果不记得上一次的 版本号怎办，那些依赖会自动降级吗？
<dororo_> ^{^: 你是机器人吗？
<alvin_rxg> dororo_: 直接敲 aptitude 回车。
<happyaron> dororo_: 自己设法找版本号了。。。依赖它会自己尽量尝试满足，必须降级的会给出方案。
<^{^> dororo_,Yes,I am.
<XwinX> xfce 也越变越大了
<happyaron> +1 xfce就是在重复走一次gnome的路
<dororo_> happyaron: 哦，明白 ，ps.字符界面的aptitude很好用啊
<^{^> lxde,兄弟
<alvin_rxg> dororo_: happyaron: aptitude versions pkg
<happyaron> dororo_: 是啊
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> 这个apt超级没牛力。
<happyaron> 当年差点这么翻译那句话了。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: gnome 在路上也扔掉了很多东西
<alvin_rxg> aptitude versions 这补全我还自己改 bash-completion ..
<dororo_> alvin_rxg: aptitude versions pkg有什么用？
<alvin_rxg> 没用
<happyaron> soiamso: 嗯
<dororo_> 我现在用Windows版的kde，感觉kde也是很庞大的，因为硬盘坏了所以没用Linux
<soiamso> dororo_: 为什么KDE失败，与他想开发所有部件有关系
<alvin_rxg> kde 失败？
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine和其它软件冲突了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373419 如图： Edit.png 可有解决方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoyunhebrave — 2012-05-05 22:44
<alvin_rxg> 为什么 windows 失败，它有所有的东西
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 应该说分裂
<CarlosGong> 我是一直觉得 LXDE 有最好的未来，如果它能一直这么轻量下去的话。
<happyaron> CarlosGong: 我联系上syq了
<CarlosGong> 但是这次 Lubuntu 的 Ubiquity Slideshow 真的很恶心～
<happyaron> CarlosGong: 他现在白天睡觉晚上干活
<CarlosGong> happyaron: 好吧。。。
<dororo_> soiamso: 怎样分裂了？
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: KDE拿去卖，跟win比抬高了吧
<alvin_rxg> 僞命題僞命題
<piggybox> Linux桌面终究还是太小众了
<dororo_> 哪个全职开发人员多，kde vs gnome
<^{^> 桌面还是用mac os x 吧
<^{^> 我现在就是desktop 用mac os
<^{^> server 用 debian
<^{^> OS 还是要分工的
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 小众 但是好用
<^{^> 不然我觉得太为难linux了
<^{^> linux生来是为server的
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我家一水的arch
<^{^> 我个人意见
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 你家变态
<soiamso> dororo_: 用gtk的比较多，但是那也不能代表 gnome
<twang> Mac还是很好的
<piggybox> mugebjgd: arch当桌面还行，服务器就算了
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 速度快 要求都能满足了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 想看电影有电视机和平板 android搞定了
<^{^> arch 做server  有什么问题吗
<twang> arch做DESK很好啊
<^{^> 为什么你觉得不好
<dororo_> 听说mac的文件系统会产生碎片，是吗？
<CarlosGong> OS X 做桌面的表示确实很好。
<XwinX> mugebjgd: QQ 有吗？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: android 或者webqq
<piggybox> ^{^: arch版本更新太激进
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 垃圾
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 红旗才垃圾
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 根本比不上原生的QQ
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 除了烧纳税人的钱 还能干吗？
<twang> linux也永QQ
<CarlosGong> dororo_: 没有这种说法吧。。。
<soiamso> dororo_: mac的cpu基本都是当时性能最好的，
<dororo_> 有新浪微博少用QQ了
<piggybox> dororo_: 碎片倒没有，不过那个文件系统不适合给服务器用
<cfy> http://news.cqnews.net/html/2012-05/04/content_15326713.htm
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 女子将5万元撕碎 12人6小时仅拼完1张百元钞票(图)-新闻频道- 华龙网
<^{^> 太激进什么概念
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 红旗什么时候烧钱了
<^{^> 能说的具体点吗
<^{^> 比如说
<cfy> 用程序拼接。。。。
<^{^> 哪里激进了
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 我们自己挣钱的好不好
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 红旗可能用arch做底层可能会好点，但是公司的服务器不行
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 红旗作了啥？
<dororo_> 碎片没有的话，怎么有人做磁盘整理
<XwinX> mugebjgd: linux发行版啊
<mugebjgd> XwinX: kde汉化？
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 可能养了很多人
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 哈哈哈哈
<XwinX> mugebjgd: KDE还用汉化吗？
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 不是缺点，企业就是养人的吧
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 红旗做 桌面oem, 服务器挣钱
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 既然kde不用汉化 那你们的工作体现在什么地方了？
<CarlosGong> dororo_: 所以 Mac Server 确实很少很少有人用。用桌面的话就完全不用关心文件系统硬件配置这些细节，买机器的时候认 apple logo 然后挑外观就好了。
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 你是指桌面，还是服务器？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 都算上
<alvin_rxg> tech support
<piggybox> ^{^: arch基本上上游出新版本就马上拿来用。。。
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 服务器我不是很清楚，一般是卖服务
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 桌面主要挣钱的地方是 oem
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 政策倾斜就是阻碍发展的最大障碍，所以现在没有桌面版的。连锁反应是wps linux 版支持差
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 恩oem之后直接格式化掉上盗版win
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 不用wps
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 用户格掉也算到我们头上？
<twang> ...
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 注意，OEM的客户是硬件厂家，他们满意就可以了
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 无作为阿，还不如预装个ubuntu呢
<piggybox> dororo_: 有人做是一回事，有没有人用磁盘整理是另一回事了。mac上还有很多杀毒软件呢，绝大部分人也不用的
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 估计拿着红旗拿着openstack,赚钱，所以说做服务器?
<XwinX> mugebjgd: ubuntu 硬件厂家也不满意啊
<^{^> piggybox: 你的意思是 arch 可能比 debian unstable或者 testing 还要激进？
<soiamso> XwinX: 客户永远都是最终买家
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 起码ubuntu没了 用户响应会很强烈 红旗没了，也就是档肿痒不爽
<XwinX> soiamso: 是的，但给我们钱的是硬件厂家
<mugebjgd> 貉搞基
<soiamso> XwinX: 如果只是oem厂家的话，绝对是靠政策倾斜
<CarlosGong> 世界范围内来看 Ubuntu 应该是在 OEM 预装界混得最好的了吧。
<XwinX> soiamso: 不是，我们掉丢过订单，也抢到订单
<piggybox> ^{^: 类似debian unstable, 谁敢用那个跑服务器？
<dororo_> 听说酒店什么的会用国产的Linux
<XwinX> soiamso: 如果是政策倾斜, 订单至少不会落到外企头上
<cfy> piggybox:  总比跑testing好
<^{^> piggybox,好吧也是，我现在连桌面都不用unstable or testing了
<mugebjgd> debian老老实实用stable算了
<^{^> 所以我用回debian
<dororo_> 外企用suse这些大厂商的多
<^{^>  老老实实都stable
<CarlosGong> ^{^: 桌面用 stable 不觉得软件版本太旧么。。。。
<^{^> 所以我redhat系的 我也只用cent os
<mugebjgd> CarlosGong: 能用和旧不旧关系不大 追新是一种病
<^{^> CarlosGong,还行 反正我就生产上的用用
<mugebjgd> CarlosGong: 需要治疗 但是arch用户不想
<^{^> 我桌面还是偏向于mac os x
<mugebjgd> mac那垃圾
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 那你为啥不用debian?
<mugebjgd> 都没头的苍蝇了
<^{^> 用linux desktop的也都只是调试或者实验
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 用有病的arch
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 我有病 我追新
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 得治啊
<soiamso> 如果上面的软件不是翻版，我觉得你最求没有什么问题。
<^{^> mugebjgd,你是羡慕嫉妒恨吗
<CarlosGong> mugebjgd: 正在用 Mac+Adium 登陆 IRC 的对这句话表示鸭梨很大～
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 讨厌mac 也是病  我也不打算治疗
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 我也讨厌mac,不认为是病
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 买平板都直接android
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 在米国都不直接买ipad
<XwinX> mugebjgd: andoroid 平板有啥推荐？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 我也想买
<soiamso> XwinX: rh跟你们抢的几率不大？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 三星的galaxy 2 tab 7.0
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 我喜欢7寸的
<XwinX> soiamso: rh 应该跟我们服务器抢吧
<XwinX> soiamso: 我是桌面的，不是很清楚
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 太小
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 我想要9寸的
<CarlosGong> XwinX: 等过几个月 Google 自己出的亲儿子七寸小平板吧，质量有保障，系统更新时间长，能折腾也能稳定用。
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 10寸太大了
<soiamso> XwinX: 红旗最新版本桌面是？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 就是为了躺着用 不要太大太用
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 平板又不带出去
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 只是放在家里用
<soiamso> CarlosGong: ChromeBook
<XwinX> soiamso: 现在是 Qomo
<XwinX> soiamso: Qomo 3.1
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 飞机上阿
<dororo_> 9.7寸跟10.1寸感觉没差多少吧
<XwinX> soiamso: 我们的社区版
<^{^> chrome book 的感觉真的挺奇怪的
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 还有家里 床上用品
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 我不坐飞机
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 所以只是家里用
<CarlosGong> soiamso: 认识一个用 chromebook 的，她格掉装成 ubuntu 了～
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 和我老婆边看边作
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 和老婆一起看就用电视了
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 不方便
<soiamso> CarlosGong: è´µ
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 怎么不方便？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 懒得下床
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 要下床做啥？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 家里电脑太多了
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 电脑有时比不上平板吧
<soiamso> XwinX: 主页还没有上线？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 就缺个平板
<XwinX> soiamso: linux-ren.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 论坛 - Linux 人 (@ linux-ren.org)
<CarlosGong> soiamso: google 免费送给她学校的教育产品。没花钱还带着运营商的无线流量套餐。chromebook 单买的话确实贵
<soiamso> XwinX: qomo-linux.org 起码也出个 告示吧？
<XwinX> soiamso: 啥告示？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 你不是买了吗？为啥还缺？
<CarlosGong> Qomo 是红旗的社区版？
<XwinX> CarlosGong: 是
<soiamso> XwinX: Qomo原始状态时是基于 debian 还是rh ?
<dororo_> Qomo是滚动升级的吗？
<XwinX> soiamso: 是我们一个不成功的 dt7
<XwinX> dororo_: 是
<soiamso> XwinX: 现在是arch 路线？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 准备去买
<mugebjgd> XwinX: bestbuy
<XwinX> soiamso: 不是啊
<XwinX> soiamso: 还是 rpm 包啊
<soiamso> XwinX: 也就是跟非社区版一个线路，还是像 fedora那样做实验池
<XwinX> soiamso: 可以这么说
<dororo_> XwinX: 用什么工具升级
<XwinX> dororo_: yum
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的越南小女孩怎样了?
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 不好
<XwinX> soiamso: dororo_ 不过我们想调整一下
<XwinX> 现在正在考虑要做成怎么样东西
<piggybox> CarlosGong: mac下应该用Colloquy上IRC，Adium的IRC很吃内存
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 什么不好？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 7寸不好
<hoxily1> hoxily1, Hi,23:26:46
<hoxily1> hoxily, Hi,23:27:06
<CarlosGong> piggybox: 用 Adium 主要是同时还挂着 AIM 和 Gtalk～ 所以就省事起见找个多协议集成的用着了。。。
<bluek> 帮我也介绍一个越南女孩
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 多少寸好？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 9
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 太大
<piggybox> CarlosGong: 我本来也这么想，但是上次挂了几天Adium就占1G内存了。。。
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 不大
<hoxily1> xushuang, Hi,23:28:29
<xushuang> hi all
<xushuang> i am back
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 单手拿会太沉
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 单手你就玩手机好了
<alvin_rxg> ulimits -v 2097152
<kk> xushuang, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 手机太小了 我们一人一个早就有了
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 平板就是双手用的
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 那是你的想法
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 7寸平板正流行
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 大小合适
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 把 sony 手機的感光的孔貼住，屏幕不閃了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屏幕闪？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 7寸比手机大不了多少
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 對，因爲那個感光功能。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没注意到过
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 大不少呢
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 分辨率够了
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 关键在分辨率
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 亮度夠高的話是感覺不出來的。低亮度下很明顯
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 多少分辨率?
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 和10寸的一样
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 1024X600
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 多少啊？
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 垃圾
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 那你买苹果ipad3去吧
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 那个分辨率高
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 傻X的爱
<hoxily1> hoxily1, 你好, 2012/5/5 23:34:18
<piggybox> 怎么又有人在测试bot?
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 至少要1280*800的嘛
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 你用它要干吗？
<dororo_> 1024x600感觉有点扁
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 家里的机器都是1920X1080
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 上网，看视频
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 就是穿上用品
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 放在手里轻巧
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 要轻巧用手机
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 没想过用它作什么牛鼻的事情
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 普通太小
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 看视频不爽
<XwinX> 1024的看视频就爽了？
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 当然
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 都是像素点
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 我和我老婆向来上网本看视频
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 就是为了看youtube啥的 还有pps
<hoxily1> mza_, 你好, 2012/5/5 23:38:05
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 垃圾啊，720P的都没法看
<hoxily1> thanatoid^2, 你好, 2012/5/5 23:38:30
<alvin_rxg> raspberry pi 可以看 1080P 的
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 720p怎么看不了
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 分辨率不够啊
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 横是1024 你个笨
<alvin_rxg> 720p 是豎着的
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 720P是  1280x720啊
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 那你买苹果好了 现在的上网都是1024X600
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 有 1280x800的
<hoxily1> cleamoon, 你好, 2012/5/5 23:40:13
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 买个傻大傻大的平板 不是和上网一样了
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 7寸
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 9寸
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 太大了
<XwinX> mugebjgd: 分辨率太低就是垃圾
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 那苹果最好
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，我的手機是垃圾
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 那所有的手机都是垃圾
<XwinX> mugebjgd: ipad3又太大了，可以看1080P了
<mugebjgd> XwinX: 没到1920X1080的都是垃圾
<alvin_rxg> 有 ipad 3 ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 分辨率超级夸张
<alvin_rxg> 發佈了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: bestbuy都见到了
<alvin_rxg> ipad 不是只到 new ipad 麼？啥時候出 ipad3 了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是new ipad
<alvin_rxg> 哦，“就是”啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:  2048x1536
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 分辨率
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他们不会数数了 就会1 2 ，所以就new ipad了
<david_wu> name.com 的强制 domain parking 太可怕了...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Name Registration | Domain Name Search | Website Builder | Web Hosting - Name.com (@ www.name.com <~ name.com)
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 公司电脑，j6, 编译Qt4飙到100度自爆
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 这么牛逼
<soiamso> MeaCulpa1 不是90度自动停机吗？
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 啥破电脑啊
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 显然不会
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 我的笔记本就见过93度
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 估计是bios设置？
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 是阿
<MeaCulpa1> 因该是内核有问题
<MeaCulpa1> 没觉得多烫
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 你的工作电脑？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 恭喜你
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 可以用新电脑了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa1 主板温感坏了？
<MeaCulpa1> mugebjgd: 恩，我工作电脑，很久前的系统，今天进linux玩玩，没想到...
<MeaCulpa1> soiamso: temp1 97度...
<dororo_> 什么系统？
<MeaCulpa1> Gentoo, 还能有啥
<mugebjgd> 显然gentoo
<soiamso> MeaCulpa1 intel 95 算极限了吧
<dororo_> 什么硬件？
<MeaCulpa1> 小黑
<MeaCulpa1> 4æ ¸
<MeaCulpa1> T410
<MeaCulpa1> 大路货，不该有问题的
<MeaCulpa1> Qt4没那么猛
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 风扇坏了？
<MeaCulpa1> 家里AMD烂货没压力的
<MeaCulpa1> 风扇转速4510 RPM
<MeaCulpa1> 不知道算不算低
<MeaCulpa1> 峰值4620
<MeaCulpa1> 这转速啥单位... rpm?
<MeaCulpa1> 哪有那么快...汽车阿
<XwinX> 每分钟转
<\b> 准备  google code jams
<MeaCulpa1> o
<MeaCulpa1> 这转速算正常么
<XwinX> 正常啊
<MeaCulpa1> 我以前从不关心温度
<alvin_rxg> =.=          "Talk is cheap. Show me the code." – Linus Torvalds
<MeaCulpa1> 那就是gcc问题？-j6, 还好阿
<MeaCulpa1> 我看看我编译gcc会怎么样
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 继续烧一台
<MeaCulpa1> 垫了块湿毛巾
<MeaCulpa1> 这本子废了...
<MeaCulpa1> 还在configure呢，就89度了
<MeaCulpa1> 换-j1吧...
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 换arch把
<MeaCulpa1> T410应该不至于阿
<hoxily1> nik, 你好, 2012/5/6 0:04:40
<MeaCulpa1> j1, 88度
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 碰到一个和我差不多的人
<bluek> 我是把鼠标垫弄湿了放在下面
<bluek> 一会儿就好了
<MeaCulpa1> T410全球那么多人用
<MeaCulpa1> 可能是我那个版本的内核，gcc, 啥的有问题
<MeaCulpa1> 家里破amd都-j17
<MeaCulpa1> 这个core 4核j6都顶不住
<hoxily1> s_cd, 你好, 2012/5/6 0:08:50
<bluek> 我的cpu就是破i5
<bluek> ^_^没人了
<raylei>  coding coding....
<constitutes> ping irc.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> pong
<constitutes> 你在吃晚饭？
<constitutes> ping :holmes.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> 原来是 lol 啊
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> 原来是 dd 啊
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: ...
<constitutes> PING :holmes.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> PONG
<jackey> 有人在用ubuntu 12.04了吗，怎么右键菜单变成白底黑字了，是都这样吗
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 原来是光光啊
<jackey> 有没有人在用啊。
<wobu> 不理解。。。
<alvin_rxg> theme 而已
<wobu> 哦，换换不就搞定了
<wobu> 哦，不是你
<z365982546> .
<jackey> 11.10安装好默认右键菜单是黑底白字的，12.04默认右键菜单就是白底黑字吗
<wobu> 。。不是。
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/2012/05/05/lightning.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
 * z365982546 .
<wobu> 只能结总说他不幸地活下来了
<z365982546> what's wrong with little k?
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 你的bot怎么不自己提取title?
<jackey> wobu:也就是说我系统没安装好吗
<derekchiang> 求助。。。。请问这个东西怎么和Pidgin一起用呀？http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<kk> derekchiang ⇪ t: libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<alvin_rxg> 那又不是我干的活
<derekchiang> 我下载了它，但然后怎么添加到Pidgin里面呢？
<wobu> 也不能下这决定吧
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 那提示拼音不是可以理解的语言就是你干的活了？lol
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不干活的时候，我的脚本干活。但后台经常提示 connection refused
<z365982546> .
<jackey> derekchiang:去网上搜一搜一大把的，那东西不好用
<derekchiang> jackey: 你说去网上搜什么？
<jackey> 搜qq插件的用法
<z365982546> .
<derekchiang> jackey: 你能先教我怎么用么？就是好奇
<jackey> 用实用的就是webqq
<derekchiang> jackey: 对啊我就是搞不清楚这东西怎么加到Pidgin里
<alvin_rxg> derekchiang: 自己编译后，将 libqq.so 整到 ~/.purple/plugins/
<derekchiang> 哦啊！那是不是empathy也可以用的？
<jackey> empathy是可以用啊
<wobu> 也不好用啊，没群不说，还经常挨封，要激活
<derekchiang> alvin_rxg: 没找到这个路径耶
<jackey> 是的，最实用的还是webqq，别折腾那些了，最后还是webqq
<alvin_rxg> derekchiang: 自己整
<jackey> 没有自己建
<derekchiang> 就是在主目录下自己建？
<derekchiang> 唉我是Ubuntu新手不好意思麻烦各位了
<jackey> 或者直接拷到/usr/lib/purple-2/
<jackey> wobu:在用12.04?
<derekchiang> 我找到了，但请问purple-2是什么东西来的
<jackey> 文件夹啊
<derekchiang> 我知道，我是问他这个文件夹什么目的
<derekchiang> 奇怪了我的libqq.so在哪里啊晕死
<jackey> 放插件的啊
<constitutes> 等ping等得好辛苦，你妹啊！不想让你ping时，你一会ping一个，现在让你ping，你妹的，半天不来一个ping
<z365982546> .
<derekchiang> jackey: 谢谢！我刚刚装了那个rpm，那请问我的libqq.so去哪里了啊？
<jackey> 用12.04的兄弟是不是右键菜单默认成白底面板黑字的，太难看了
<constitutes> 果然来了，真是不骂你，你就不来ping,一骂就来ping
<jackey> derekchiang:用的哪个发行版啊
<derekchiang> libqq-0.71-1.x86_64.rpm
<dororo_> constitutes: ping你是测试什么的？
<jackey> derekchiang:rpm这东西我还真不懂，我一直用ubuntu，兄弟，帮不到你了
<derekchiang> ?我也是用ubuntu呀～ubuntu可以用alien来装rpm的
<jackey> 你费那个劲干吗啊
<jackey> 你装个alien又要多装好多东西。
<constitutes> dororo_: 今天貌似有人跟你说过ctcp别人是不礼貌的了吧
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 光光。。。
<alvin_rxg> dd...
<dororo_> constitutes: 我做错了什么？
<constitutes> dororo_: ...
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/72cbb027gw1dsnq4795o9j.jpg
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 啥东东?
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<derekchiang> 哎那个qq好像是连不上
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 你发的图片是啥？广告？
<alvin_rxg> 娱乐的东西
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 你现在跟乐乐越来越像了，lol
<constitutes> alvin_rxg: 我现在的体重比去年夏天还要重。。。
<constitutes> 估计重了10+斤
<constitutes> 现在都不敢照镜子看自己。。。
<constitutes> 连我自己都不敢相信现在的这个是我。。。
<alvin_rxg> 俺还是 58
<constitutes> 58斤？
<alvin_rxg> kg
<constitutes> 不知撸管男会去了没
<constitutes> 真羡慕他能去米国撸管
<constitutes> 听说德版的Vogue是每期必露，真想看看
<\b> bilder 每期也露...
<constitutes> \b: 你也蹦出来了。。。
<\b> constitutes: 你滴什么滴干活?
<constitutes> \b: 学生滴干活
<constitutes> \b: 肛桑，你滴什么滴干活
<\b> constitutes: 我滴, 不干活
<constitutes> \b: 那你滴就是吃白食滴干活，这是我滴目标，没想到你滴这么早就达成了我滴目标
<constitutes> \b: 死啦死啦滴
<zypeh> ......
<constitutes>  > Time.now
<\b> 回家烧晩饭干活去....
<kk> constitutes, 2012-05-06 01:42:04 +0800
<constitutes> http://www.models.com
<kk> constitutes,啥网址y MODELS.com - top model rankings, modeling, fashion and creative industry news
<constitutes> 被GFWed了
<constitutes> txgl
<alvin_rxg> 我不该直接拔 usb ...
<wobu> hello
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<wobu> KK，
<wobu> 可以告诉我你为什么还没睡吗
<mugebjgd> wobu: 不可以
<kk>  06:19
<piggybox> 靠，车被人撞屁股了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-06
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: ..
<hoxily1> m0ugly, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:35:07
<hoxily1> hadwinw, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:35:12
<hoxily1> void1, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:37:43
<hoxily1> void1, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:37:44
<MeaCulpa1>  piggybox ...
<void1> 机器人？
<hoxily1> void, no. Auto welcome script.
<hoxily1> genophy, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:40:03
<genophy> 各位有遇到过，ubuntu 12.04 无法正常关机 或重启的现象吗？。。。。。。。
<hoxily1> mengfei, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:40:44
<hoxily1> genophy, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:42:36
<genophy> @hoxily1  你好
<genophy> 纠结啊。恐怕得用别的发行版了。老是硬关机也不是办法。想来想去还是 ubuntu 10.04.4很稳定，就是检测不到笔记本的蓝牙。
<hoxily1> twang, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:54:24
<hoxily1> loiuk, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 8:57:49
<loiuk> 有人在吗？第一次使用IRC。请多关照！
<genophy> 嗯。第20次用irc的路过。
<genophy> 我在 secondlife就曾遇到个外国人，不停的在China Boat上说“你~好，你~好“。
<hoxily1> MaskRay, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:02:07
<hoxily1> MaskRay, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:02:08
<loiuk> 呵呵！我是有一些问题，想请大家帮助。不知有没有时间
<loiuk> 大家好！
<genophy> 我也有问题，可能会涉及离开ubuntu发行版一段时间。，先说你的吧。
<loiuk> 我新安装12.04版本，但我的摄像头工作不正常。型号是SN9C120
<MaskRay> hoxily1: 你好
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<genophy> 安装开始的时候的时候，不是有摄像头检测，没检测成功？
<loiuk> 没有提示。用lsusb能查到上面的信息。而且用chesse也能看到设备。但是黑屏
<hoxily1> pityonline, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:06:27
<genophy> 额~~12.04的问题蛮多的哦。
<hoxily1> Aoy_c, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:06:50
<pityonline> hoxily1: 这么可爱的 bot，一大早就给人家问好，受宠若惊啊……
<Kakurady> China Boat 实在呆不下去w
<genophy> ..是 bot？汗，我还以为是哪的发烧友人~
<loiuk> 有没有驱动方面的教程，我想是驱动问题。但不知如何查找
<loiuk> 什么是BOT
<Kakurady> 机器人。
<genophy> 木有。。我索性打算 退出 ubuntu 12.04.。我这几天一直都是 在硬关机的阴影下度过的，鸭梨很大。。。
<Kakurady> Bot = 机器人。
<pityonline> genophy: bot 才会在后面加上那些东西哦
<loiuk> 呵呵，是这样呀。我觉的12.04还是有进步的。
<hoxily1> Kakurady, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:10:52
<genophy> 除了对 笔记本蓝牙支持好点。我就没发现别的了。。urban terror 也不能玩。
<loiuk> 如何查看这里有多少个呀。
<hoxily1> nicol, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:13:53
<genophy> 忘了怎么察看多少人了。。
<hoxily> genophy,   /names     will list all nicknames in this channel
<loiuk> genophy接触ubuntu多长时间了呀
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<genophy> 从 9.10开始吧。
<nicol> hoxily1:??
<genophy> 我误输入了 /list。额~~~
<loiuk> 谢谢，71个人在呢。
<loiuk> list是列表吧。能显示什么。
<genophy> 以前用irc的笔记，被我误删了。。很多命令都不熟。
<hoxily1> OT_mobile, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:16:57
<genophy> 你用 /userlist 试试？
<genophy> 很多匿名。
<loiuk> 好像不能用
<genophy> 。哦。我用的是Xchat，没用irssi那些纯命令行的
<loiuk> 我以前总是逛论坛，今天发现IRC也不错。
<OT_mobile> 早
<loiuk> 早
<genophy> 嗯。随时聊天，以前，我也建立了个irc聊天室，不过都是玩玩的。这里的，始终没有qq上热闹。
<loiuk> 很多人不知道。QQ也方便些
<nicol> 风格不一样把
<nicol> 主要还是以前的惯性啊
<nicol> 很多不是搞技术的，哪里用IRC啊
<loiuk> 是呀。我们大多已经习惯了QQ
<nicol> 我也是在红帽才知道用这玩意儿的
<genophy> 嗯。我现在反而有点不喜欢qq了。但也不知道什么聊天软件好，用的人多。
<genophy> msn。linux下的那些软件，也不太出色。
<loiuk> 没有人气，什么软件都白搭
<OT_mobile> 我在用linux之前就用irc了~~
<hoxily1> Aoy_c`, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:25:36
<loiuk> hoxily1是BOT吗？
<soiamso> genophy: 用gnome-shell 的请到fedora
<genophy> 正在给笔记本 安装 fedora 16中。哎
<soiamso> genophy: 不是 17了吗？
<loiuk> 用linux系统最大的工作就是重装。升级
<genophy> 嗯。17是bate版。
<nicol> genophy, 现在还是pre-alpha 把
<soiamso> genophy: fedora 一直都是 rc版
<pityonline> loiuk: 重装很简单吧，十来分钟就搞定了，升级比较费时间，最大的工作还是备份数据
<genophy> 额。rc版~
<hoxily1> Aoy_c``, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:29:20
<genophy> 嗯，重装后，系统设置+环境配置最烦
<hoxily1> Lei__, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:30:54
<loiuk> say pityonline 初级，还没用过备份呢：）
<hoxily1> woju, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:31:29
<hoxily1> Relaed, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:31:40
<loiuk> 现在我开机就是为了解决ubuntu带来看问题。
<pityonline> loiuk: 因为重装一般会涉及你要保留哪些东西，挑选那些东西最费心了
<loiuk> 是呀，备份第一重要。
<hoxily1> kennyluck, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:34:14
<kennyluck> hoxily1, 你好。
<loiuk> 我现在需要驱动配置方面的教程，如果谁有希望发我一份。邮箱loiuk@qq.com
<genophy> linux mint怎么样？好像最近几个月，排名一直第一。不过看预览图，好像没多少吸引力
<hoxily1> DBLobster, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:39:08
<hoxily1> chhx, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:40:32
<hoxily1> nihui, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:42:48
<pityonline> 这 bot 太贫了……
<nihui> hoxily1:  机器人？
<loiuk> list
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu建立快捷方式失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373445 我在官网下了QQ，然后解压到/home/figo/下载/linuxqq_v1.0.2_i386，其中有三个文件：qq , QQLnk , res.db。我直接双击QQLnk选运行（T）就能运行。为了方便，写了个快捷方式qq.desktop放到/usr/share/applications下： [Desktop Entry] Name=qq Comment=qq Exec=/home/figo/下载/linuxqq …
<hoxily1> TyzuaL, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:50:22
<hoxily1> pityonline, 要不设置成仅对pityonline问候？
<hoxily1> Aoy_c```, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:50:45
<pityonline> hoxily1: 别报复我啊，不过我还是觉得太贫了点儿，哈哈
<hoxily1> luguanNO, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:51:28
<genophy> 额。bot智能化了？
<TyzuaL> 我们学校居然不允许我们装arp防火墙- -|
<luguanNO> hoxily1 hao
<genophy> 现在，你们用的linux是什么发行版的？
<luguanNO> ubuntu12.04
<Lei__> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<kk> Lei__ say: 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<genophy> ~~~~额~~~
<TyzuaL> 昨天我们这栋楼arp病毒爆发了。网络中心的人让我把arp防火墙卸载了。。我没同意。。今天他就把我的网断了- -|
<TyzuaL> 说我乱发arp包。影响网络。。。
<TyzuaL> 话说～发行版的话12.04貌似非常给力啊。。
<soiamso> TyzuaL: IPv6 就不用arp了
<hoxily1> lidaobing, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 9:57:40
<genophy> 话说~发行版的话12.04貌似也有点坑爹啊。。
<luguanNO> 我的12.04屏幕分辨率识别有问题
<genophy> 我只要开机，哪怕是看电影一会，只要运行了程序。多半是无法正常关机或重启。
<luguanNO> 一开始经常报错，第一次使用gnome-shell听不错的，如果我的是宽屏就好了
<OT_mobile> 看看错误信息？
<genophy> 你用的是 gnome 3的版本？
<luguanNO> 以前使用VLC放电影卡的不得了，现在挺不错的
<TyzuaL> vlc开硬件解码最方便。。
<luguanNO> 默认是gnome3吧。
<genophy> 晕啊。就是没办法正常关机或重启，压力就够大了~12.04默认是unity。。
<TyzuaL> 12.04默认的是unity。。
<TyzuaL> 不过有些时候12.04关机会卡死。。
<genophy> 嗯。同样。哈哈。
<luguanNO> 恩，关机时，要么贼快，要么一直关机卡死
<TyzuaL> 对了。12.04貌似rc.local没用了。。
<TyzuaL> 这怎么办。。
<genophy> 嗯。我点击关机，然后出去。一个小时回来了，还是在关机界面。。
<soiamso> TyzuaL: upstart 也有模拟 rc 系统的
<hoxily1> chhx, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:05:28
<genophy> fedora的话，默认的显卡驱动，应该够用了吧。。虽然没有像ubuntu那样的硬件检测工具。
<genophy> 要是能有个10.04.05出来就好了。蛮喜欢10.04系列的。
<luguanNO> 10.04的确是以往用过的最好的ubuntu
<genophy> 嗯。现在除了镜像站点，官网已经不把它放到下载推荐里了~
<hoxily1> mugebjgd, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:13:13
<mugebjgd> hoxily?
<luguanNO> 老了就得退休嘛，有谁知道RHCE和SCLP，这两个认证
<genophy> 如果按游戏迷的说法，就是ubuntu一年不如一年。10.04玩urban terror很畅快，11.10玩退出后，屏幕分辨率不容易改回来，12.04整个就不能玩。。
<TyzuaL> ..用ubuntu来玩游戏。。如此蛋疼。。
<genophy> 嗯。偶尔玩玩，windows的话，我担心会沉迷~
<TyzuaL> 先在我装的是双系统。。有些东西不用windows干不了- -|
<luguanNO> 嗯？没人知道SCLP认证。
<genophy> 我不想双系统。感觉很别扭。
<luguanNO> 我现在只有一个12.04系统，其他系统都不装了。等硬盘降价，我就回归debian
<TyzuaL> 唉。。我到先在就用过两个发行版。。一个是fedora，一个就是ubuntu。。
<TyzuaL> 话说。。debian的源和ubuntu的源通用吗？
<genophy> 硬盘降价？回归debian？额。莫非要双硬盘-双系统？
<genophy> 应该不通用。不过deb软件，应该可以安装。
<luguanNO> 不会双系统，直接等debian7
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救，硬盘安装12.04，重启后提示error15：file not found http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373453 用的easybcd2.0 镜像和那俩文件都放c盘根目录里了 分区情况：oem，recovery，os（c),d,e,f,31G可用空间 配置文件： title Install Ubuntu 11.10 root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-i386.iso ro qu …
<luguanNO> debian符合我喜好，在折腾久了以后，只想妥妥的深入linux
<genophy> 晕。又是12.04.。。。我还是很喜欢debian，不过还在怀疑它对我的笔记本硬件是否支持。
<luguanNO> 笔记本的话推荐opensuse
<genophy> 嗯。那我试试看。
<luguanNO> 毕竟suse的厂商认证是linux里面最多的。
<genophy> suse的话，推荐 kde还是gnome呢？
<luguanNO> susue当然用kde啦，人家KDE是领头羊的地位
<genophy> 哦。
<genophy> 32bit和64bit随意吗？
<luguanNO> 随意，现在还看不出速度太大差别
<genophy> 哦。多谢，我现在就去下载尝试。
<hoxily1> yangCN, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:28:02
<yangCN> ??
<luguanNO> hoxily1 是机器人么
<hoxily1> casper0505, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:28:45
<yangCN> 貌似是吧
<yangCN> 不然每个来了 就要说一句
<luguanNO> 为什么走了却不说  xxx，您走好
<yangCN> 这个。。。。。
<yangCN> 貌似他不知道你什么时候走
<hoxily1> silly-boy, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:31:16
<yangCN> 又来了
<luguanNO> freenod里面现在人最多的是ubuntu频道了，debian第二，都上了1000
<silly-boy> o,i see
<yangCN> 很少来这
<silly-boy> my first time to hear
<hoxily1> OT_mobile, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:32:57
<yangCN> 。。。。。。
<yangCN> silly-boy  你会中文吗？
<casper0505> no
<silly-boy> sure
<silly-boy> 会啊
<casper0505> nobody can read chinese
<yangCN> 。。。。
<silly-boy> 这里是什么啊？怎么用?
<hoxily1> chenchacha1, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:34:19
<silly-boy> 我很好，我是想知道这里是干嘛的
<yall> .
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 郑州大学 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373456 与Ubuntu结缘3年，一直在关注Ubuntu的发展，郑大的兄弟姐妹们，若有关于Ubuntu的使用问题和锐捷认证登陆问题，欢迎咨询，qq：584071146。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wghmycl1985 — 2012-05-06 10:34
<silly-boy> 对哦，校园网认证一直都没通过也
<silly-boy> 你们是怎么办的 啊？我们学校用的是安腾的客户端
<yangCN> 温的可以咨询QQ 703315
<yangCN> 温大的
<silly-boy> 额，锐捷，和我们的不同啊
<yangCN> 都是大学的？
<silly-boy> 我是大学的啊
<silly-boy> 这里是民大
<yangCN> ？？什么民大？
<hoxily1> hamo, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:38:53
 * hamo 为啥都开始写bot了...
<yangCN> 这个开头语怎么变了
<hoxily1> derekchiang1, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:40:19
<hoxily1> houzhi, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:41:08
<hoxily1> xiamx, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:41:20
<xiamx> 又来了个机器人？
<yangCN> 。。。。。。。
<houzhi> >:o
<hoxily1> kk, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:42:15
<silly-boy> 中南民大啊
<houzhi> 呃~~有民大的？？
<silly-boy> 对了哦，openoffice的文档模板怎么用啊
<yangCN> 我知道中南大学
<silly-boy> 有啊，在武汉这边
<yangCN> 哦
<silly-boy> 中南大学不在武汉
<yangCN> 。。。。
<yangCN> 不知道
<houzhi> 中南在长沙，中南民大在武汉
<yangCN> 哦
<silly-boy> 我现在有很多歌文档，我想把他们弄一样的格式，怎么弄啊
<xiamx> 模版是这样用的吗？
<yangCN> 貌似 没有说open
<yangCN> 没有用
<hoxily1> sulit, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:45:52
<hoxily1> lsq, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:46:00
<sulit> hoxily1: 有时个机器人
<xiamx> 来个 /kick
<lsq> fine, so you
<houzhi> 机器人是什么概念啊？？:-D
<hamo> roylez_: .
<sulit> hoxily1: 别人写的程序
<sulit> houzhi: 别人写的程序
<houzhi> 哦~~就像hoxily1 的那样？？
<silly-boy> omg
<silly-boy> 就是不能这样用？
<silly-boy> 那我一个一个文档的修改那该做到什么时候啊
<woju> gnome-terminal算是取代rxvt xterm了
<silly-boy> 肚子好饿了，吃饭去了，拜
<hoxily1> houzhi, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:49:26
<sulit> houzhi: 又试了
<sulit> houzhi: ？
<houzhi> =-O
<sulit> houzhi: 爽吗？
<houzhi> 呵呵~~就是改个名字，看大家都用字母的
<hoxily1> bluebear720, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:52:36
<bluebear720> hoxily1: 你好!
<sulit> 哎，hoxily又在戏弄人了
<bluebear720> 是机器人么
<bluebear720> 那个hoxily1
<sulit> 不错
<bluebear720> 是他自己写的,还是网上找的
<sulit> 谁知道，能看懂的也算
<bluebear720> ^_^
<hoxily1> felixonmars, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 10:58:50
<lsq> 我想问大家个问题：怎样设置grub2开机启动密码，goole上的教程好像对ubuntu12.04不起作用
<yangCN> 我的电脑 貌似都没有密码的
<lsq> 是用md5密码的，明文的可以
<hoxily1> yi, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:06:17
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hamo> GNUdog: 基狗...
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hoxily1> linuxgoer, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:13:55
<hoxily1> avfun_, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:16:14
<pityonline> hamo: GNUdog 戴上帽子就敢说话啦，哈哈
<GNUdog> pityonline: -,-
<pityonline> GNUdog: :P
 * pityonline 做了一上午卫生，饿了
<bluebear720> AdvanceMAME 怎么用呀, 放狗找了平天都没找到, 我是街机"新手", 连WIN下的都不会用
<bluebear720> 但我现在没有win
<sulit> yi: hi
<bluebear720> 只能用这个了
 * pityonline 蛋蛋最近好像不太活跃，是不是搞女朋友去了？
<yi> sulit# hi
<pityonline> 无言即默许也……
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • QvodDownloader For Linux 新版本（转自linuxeden） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373465 （转自linuxeden） 下载地址：http://code.google.com/p/debbuilder-cn/downloads/list 下载器文件名(deb)：LvodDownLoader-1.4.10-stable.deb 下载器文件名(ypk)：lvoddownloader_1.6.13-any-stable.ypk chromium插件文件名：qvodfinder-1.2-chromium.tar.gz firefox插件文件名：  …
<MaskRay> hamo: ofan: flex(词法分析)中,  ^" "*/.  为什么没法匹配 非空格开头的行?
<yunfan> adam8157_away: 我靠 论坛怎么老登不上
<MaskRay> hamo: ofan 明白了,因为有能匹配更长串的模式存在
<hoxily1> nicol, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:55:01
<yangCN> 刚才怎么没有欢迎我的
<void1> yunfan: 清cookie
<hoxily1> yangCN, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:58:03
<hoxily1> chhx, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:58:17
<yangCN> 刚退了 这就说好了
<hoxily1> sotwocold, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:58:42
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于raid0的4T硬盘装ubuntu server12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373470 机子是这样的。主板是 Acer H67， 4块1T盘，组raid0。 安装一切正常，可以识别到raid，分区使用默认的LVM方案。但是到了最后安装grub2的时候，安装程序不是自己识别位置，而是问安装位置。我选了raid的盘（/dev/mapper/******* …
<hoxily1> bluebear720, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 11:59:16
<hoxily1> amosk, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:11:53
<hoxily1> felixonmars, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:13:17
<amosk> hoxily, ?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get update时出现官方源签名错误，求解答。不是ppa源。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373475 如题。 Code: 下载 73 B，耗时 9秒 (7 B/s)                                                                                                                            W: GPG 错误：http://extras. …
<soiamso> yunfan: 不能登录
<yunfan> soiamso: 你能登录么？
<yunfan> soiamso: 我怀疑他文件系统有问题 还是内存用超了 我就登录是成功的 可是一访问其他需要权限页面又要登录 显然session没写进去
<soiamso> yunfan:  几秒钟就退回来了
<genophy> opensuse 怎么U盘启动安装？unetbootin试了好几遍都不行。
<yunfan> soiamso: 果然是cookie的bug  void1
<hoxily1> SmallG, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:27:55
<hoxily1> yi, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:29:32
<hoxily1> yeizhihui, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:30:13
<yeizhihui> 大家好
<yeizhihui> 谁在
<yeizhihui> 问个问题
<kk> yeizhihui, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<hoxily1> zzzzz, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:31:01
<yunfan> soiamso: 论坛的密码长度限制30 好挫 我现在都用 hash(salt+domain) 这种方式
<soiamso> yunfan: 现在连网页都不能访问了
<yeizhihui> 我在局域网里 我现在没有下载任何东西或打开网页 可是下行流量一直在产生
<soiamso> yunfan: 不好评论，不过php的插件的bug比较多
<soiamso> yeizhihui: 后台更新
<soiamso> yeizhihui: netstat 可以知道什么程序正在使用网络
<yunfan> 不如用 osiri
<hoxily1> woju, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:34:30
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 貌似没有
<hoxily1> gebjgd, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:35:26
<soiamso> yeizhihui: apt-get install netstat
<CyrusYzGTt> yeizhihui§ 需要 netstat -antup
<ruien> yeizhihui: nethogs也可用
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 装有netstat
<yeizhihui> tcp        0      0 yeizhihui-spirit.:55915 hx-in-f102.1e100.ne:www TIME_WAIT
<freeayu> 我想知道 mac本本，比其它本本，有哪些优点，尽管很贵，为何可以让这么多人去买
<yeizhihui> soiamso: netstat -a
<soiamso> freeayu: 轻，质量好，性能可以，对顾客需求判断准确，对比相同U的 acer s3 的评论，acer s3 主要问题集中在 按键，屏幕
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: netstat -nlp4t
<freeayu> soiamso 可是同样的硬件配置水准，mac却贵很多
<hoxily1> Aoy_c````, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:39:55
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 麼事
<yeizhihui> yunfan: 我的就4个连接
<yeizhihui> yunfan: 没有什么问题
<yeizhihui> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<yeizhihui> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<yeizhihui> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<yeizhihui> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<hoxily1> aye, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:41:07
<yeizhihui> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:55046           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<soiamso> yeizhihui: 你因该看 state 是 establish 的
<hoxily1> xijiao, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:42:08
<soiamso> yeizhihui: 你加 l 能看到 establish 状态的？
<yeizhihui> soiamso: netstat -nlp4t
<hoxily2> hoxily2, 晚安，, 2012/5/6 12:43:18
<hoxily1> hoxily2, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:43:18
<yeizhihui> soiamso: tcp        0      0 yeizhihui-spirit.:49659 barjavel.freenode.:ircd ESTABLISHED
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 只有着一个 貌似是IRC的连接
<hoxily2> linuxgoer, 晚安，, 2012/5/6 12:45:06
<hoxily1> linuxgoer, 你好啊, 2012/5/6 12:45:06
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 我的LINUX很干净 怀疑是局域网的某台机器在广播垃圾信息
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 我现在是一直有接受包,速度平均在100KB
<CyrusYzGTt> yeizhihui§ 正常只要是 M$ 的，，裝了 360就更加，還有 win7默認的 媒體播放廣播
<linuxgoer> 测试
<kk> linuxgoer, .. ..  ㍤ 
<linuxgoer> 哦
<yeizhihui> CyrusYzGTt: 原来是没有的 ,今天突然就产生这种情况了
<soiamso> yeizhihui: nethogs
<soiamso> yeizhihui: 你开虚拟机了？
<yeizhihui> 没有
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> yeizhihui§ 正常，我在廣府家裏的時候， 家裏人的 M￥系統就經常那樣
<yeizhihui> CyrusYzGTt: 不间断的广播嘛?那么我现在想知道这个流量的源头在哪里有什么方法嘛?
<CyrusYzGTt> yeizhihui§ 有一個是360的 整天掃描局域網有多少主機在，， 還有 QQ也是 M$的 媒體也有
<soiamso> yeizhihui: sudo ufw enable
<yeizhihui> CyrusYzGTt: 问题是前两个月并没有这种情况,现在这种情况是今天才产生的
<yeizhihui> soiamso: ?
<soiamso>  yeizhihui 就是开防火墙
<yeizhihui> soiamso: .....
<soiamso> yeizhihui:  然后就安静了，除非是你的系统主动接收的
<keyboard> 请您使用简体输入法
<yeizhihui> soiamso: 我想找到发送信息的主机,然后想办法解决掉;在局域网内发送这些垃圾包影响网速
<keyboard> 抓包
<hoxily1> bfhyqy, 中午好，, 2012/5/6 12:55:11
<yeizhihui> keyboard: ?
<keyboard> arp欺骗
<keyboard> 抓包分析，但发攻击的地址不一定就是起始地址，最好的办法是断掉网络，包括所有的switch，然后一启动就开始抓包。
<CyrusYzGTt> ee貌似有個局域網防arp攻擊的很有用
<keyboard> arp的解决方法只有双绑（目前来说）别的都不稳定
<hoxily1> fyodor_, 下午好, 2012/5/6 13:20:59
<hoxily1> quit
<hoxily> hi
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<hoxily1> hi
<kk> hoxily1, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<hoxily1> stlifey, 下午好, 2012/5/6 13:30:11
<hoxily> hi
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<z365982546> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTExODA3NjQ=.html
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y You are my Sunshine - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<hoxily1> z365982546, hi
<hoxily1> quit
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04安装playdeb的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373479 最近安装完palydeb，添加了源跟密钥，sudo apt-get update时候，下载不了更新，安装游戏的时候也找不到应用程序，不能自动安装。。。。playdeb官网的安装方式还是11.10版本的，有人在12.04上安装成功么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huo951 — 2012-05-06 13:31 …
<z365982546> hoxily:hi
<z365982546> hoxily1:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzc5ODAxNTI=.html
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y you are my sunshine - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<hoxily1> xjiujiu, 下午好, 2012/5/6 13:40:25
<z365982546> http://box.zhangmen.baidu.com/m?word=mp3,,,[you+are+my+sunshine]&gate=1&ct=134217728&tn=baidumt,you+are+my+sunshine&si=you+are+my+sunshine;;b.b.%20king;;0;;0&lm=-1&attr=0,0&rf=zb&size=3250585&mtype=1
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y 百度--您的访问出错了
<hoxily1> JuncoJet, 下午好, 2012/5/6 13:48:33
<JuncoJet> hoxily: 机器人？
<hoxily1> juncojet， 不是
<hoxily1> kenifanying, 下午好, 2012/5/6 13:51:11
<yunfan> gfrog: 你们房子租在哪里的呢？
<hoxily> z365982546, 好难听
<JuncoJet> hoxily1:  是脚本？
 * kenifanying 经常得帮人安装系统（win 7), 每次都得跑win 下用usb-dvd-tool把iso文件写到u盘里面，有没在linux下制作win7 u盘启动的方法？ 直接 dd 试过无法引导
<hoxily1> kiyor, 下午好, 2012/5/6 13:55:27
<JuncoJet> kenifanying: Linux万能了……
<kenifanying> JuncoJet, 有木有办法？
<hoxily> JuncoJet, 自已写的irc程序。加进去的欢迎功能。
<JuncoJet> hoxily: 厉害啊
<hoxily> JuncoJet, 与xchat一比，烂到爆了。：-（
<JuncoJet> hoxily: 是命令行的么？求win32平台
<hoxily1> .NET C# 程序
<JuncoJet> hoxily1: 那天然的win32啊，求发  jijivip@126.com
<hoxily1> imadper, 下午好, 2012/5/6 14:00:13
<hoxily1> windows 7 自带.net 3.5 ，如果你用windows7的话，可以直接运行的。
<JuncoJet> hoxily: 我xp .net 4.0
<z365982546> Johnny Cash翻唱的You are my sunshine，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 真的什么都没运行，U盘ubuntu高CPU http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373484 5.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-05-06 13:58
<imadper> hoxily: 好犀利哥...
<imadper> hamo不在, 我还想跟他说, 他们公司的hr超级可爱呢
<hoxily> 除去mirc color code有什么好方法吗
<z365982546> http://letras.terra.com.br/johnny-cash/369169/
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y YOU ARE MY SUNSHINE - Johnny Cash (letra e vídeo)
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 蛤蟆哥, 贵公司的hr真的好漂亮~
<hamo_nlc> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 好可爱, 我问他我应该属于哪一类的, 她蹦着说, 我也不清楚, 你看哪个名字好听就去那里做吧
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 如果你是系统研发笔试的话...那个MM是我们部门的专用HR...
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 我去的霸笔考场
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 没有系统研发的岗位笔试诶
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 那就是专门负责学生的HR了...这批HR都是非常萌的
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 对, 特别萌!!!
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 你搞技术的, 对hr这么熟悉...
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 我厂靠HR忽悠人呢...度娘...
 * hamo_nlc lol
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 搞程序其实是搞文艺，搞文艺是为了搞妹子...
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 没有系统研发, 他是属于哪一类的? c++ 还是自动化平台?
<hoxily1> nata, 下午好, 2012/5/6 14:10:45
<hamo_nlc> 他？
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 系统研发=>他
<nata> hoxily1: 你好
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 不知道...我们一般什么都不算...没听说算进别的里面去的
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 我们班跟我说系统研发不用笔试, 直接面试诶...
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 但是nlp/ml/php什么的更不靠谱
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 典型不是这3个啊
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 所以我笔的运维开发...
<MaskRay> nlp 自然语言处理?
<hamo_nlc> imadper: OPRD....
<imadper> ma
<imadper> MaskRay: en
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 没有这个..
<piggybox> ml是？
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 我只知道c++那里挤满了人
<imadper> piggybox: 机器学习
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 但是我只会c, c++很少用, 就没过去
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 搞C++的人这么多啊。。。
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 对呀, 挤满了, 都没地方坐了!
<MaskRay> hamo_nlc: imadper: lex里如何在遇到eof时输出多个token
<imadper> MaskRay: 不会...
<imadper> MaskRay: 词法分析? 你写编译器?
<z365982546> fribidi是啥？
<MaskRay> imadper: 在用c++写类python解释器
<MaskRay> imadper: 我知道怎么弄了
<yall> MaskRay: 反正吾看不懂你那`Hython'
<imadper> MaskRay: c++? 语法分析不是haskell强项吗?
<MaskRay> imadper: oop的老师不懂haskell,照着http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/05/design-patterns-in-haskel/列举了hython怎么用到各种设计模式.跟他讲历史,smalltalk ocaml clos lua的oo,他不懂就乱说,没法得用c++再写
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Design Patterns in Haskell : Inside 233
<imadper> MaskRay: 理解... 老师一般都懒得考虑我们说的话...
<z365982546> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whXmqZNNCKo
<MaskRay> yall: 词法语法抄的language-python,实现参考了berp.用的套路和imperative完全不同的
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y YouTube - YOU'RE MY SUNSHINE KATY PERRY
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 刚刚下载了ubuntu12.04和ubuntu studio 12.04还没装呢，不知道wine能不能离线安装啊，除了源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373487 刚刚下载了ubuntu12.04和ubuntu studio 12.04还没装呢，不知道wine能不能离线安装啊，除了源。大家用过了吗觉得感觉怎么样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2012-05-06 14:13
<MaskRay> imadper: 他回复就像emacs的M-x doctor 一样.
<imadper> ma
<imadper> MaskRay: .... 那个心理医生 ..
<imadper> 之前有个人天天问有没有好玩的东西那个, 怎么不见了.
<imadper> 刚发现个好玩的
<yall> MaskRay: 你也玩过doctor啊
<MaskRay> yall: 呃,以前还用过erc-doctor(emacswiki上找的一个插件)
<jackey> ubuntu server how to use chinese,thx
<yall> .
<kk> open-sshd
<yall> kk: 人？
<z365982546> ^k^:WiiW?
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM213aMKTHg&NR=1&feature=endscreen
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt$
<hoxily1> RavenChan, 下午好, 2012/5/6 14:46:13
<hoxily1> Cherrot, 下午好, 2012/5/6 14:46:43
<imadper> adam8157_away: 你的博客被gfw认证了?
<Cherrot> hoxily1: 变bot了？
<Cherrot> imadper: 什么叫gfw认证……
<imadper> Cherrot: 被墙了
<imadper> Cherrot: 你试试看, 是不是要翻强才能饭各位你
<hoxily1> cherrot, 我不是bot。
<imadper> Cherrot: 饭强才能访问
<Cherrot> 有对Apache的 .htaccess Rewrite规则较熟悉的吗？500error哦
<Cherrot> hoxily1: :)
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 解释对称多处理系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373490 请说说“对称”多处理器系统是怎么回事 在多处理器平台上，处理器之间（片上集成或分开的处理器两种）是通过什么联系的呢，PCI总线？ 在linux中，linux会“尽量平衡各处理器”它会怎么做？ 处理器之间的L1，2缓存又是怎么同步的？  …
<Cherrot> imadper: 我这正常，可能是关键字屏蔽吧  Adam的站应该在github上
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE6Amttb9GY
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y YouTube - Young, Wild and Free- Snoop Dogg ft. Wiz khalifa (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO HD)
<imadper> Cherrot: 不知道, 我这里不翻强看不了....
<Cherrot> imadper: 你那是不是github也悲剧了
<ruien> Cherrot:500是具体什么错误
<imadper> Cherrot: 没
<imadper> Cherrot: 能正常访问
<ruien> log里应该有具体的
<Cherrot> ruien: 500 587
<imadper> gfrog: 贵公司招聘, 如果状态是interview, 表示什么? 可以去面试了?
<ruien> 例如too many recursions, set recursion limit if you need more, etc etc etc
<Cherrot> ruien: 只有HTTP请求日志，Apache和PHP的错误日志看不到 :(  Godaddy的主机
<ruien> HTTP Error log 都没有？好烦
<ruien> 那给我个.htaccess rewrite paste看看
<Cherrot> ruien: RewriteEngine On
<Cherrot> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
<Cherrot> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
<Cherrot> RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php/$1 [L]
<Cherrot> ruien: 就这么一条，我在想是不是应该把 index.php去掉？
<hoxily1>  
<hoxily1> adam8157, 下午好, 2012/5/6 14:53:43
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> =,=
<imadper> adam8157: 你的博客在我这里要翻强才能访问了...  被gfw认证了?
<adam8157> imadper: 没有啊 我这里不用翻的
<imadper> adam8157: 我这里显示连接被重置, 我翻墙之后就正常了...
<adam8157> imadper: 抽风吧...
<Cherrot> ruien: 这条规则是不是定义当用户请求不是现有目录或文件的话就转发到index.php ?
<ruien> 你是不是应该有"RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]",并且平时也有"RewriteBase /"
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 刚试了还是不行, 估计抽风吧...
<Cherrot> ruien: 在根目录下有这些规则，然后我建立了子目录放了个新的网站进去
<z365982546> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7HahVwYpwo&ob=av3n
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y YouTube - The Black Eyed Peas - Meet Me Halfway
<imadper> adam8157: Kernel QE Intern      	Interview     是说处于可以去面试的阶段吗?
<ruien> 恩，意思就是当文件不存在也不是文件夹它就prepend index.php
<adam8157> imadper: no idea啊...
<Cherrot> ruien: 你的意思是问题是出在上层目录的htaccess上？
<imadper> adam8157: 好吧~~
<Cherrot> ruien: 这个子站点的首页可以正常访问，其他页面都500.。。
<MaskRay> imadper: 管理内存好麻烦,是不是写个gc比较方便..
<imadper> MaskRay: gc?
<ruien> error log才能够具体说问题在哪里。比如说，游客能htaccess完全美文提，但是index.php的permissions不对，所以suexec不让运行，所以500错误是premature end of script headers. 也有可能是infinite loop在.htaccess里面，这个才是.htaccess问题。。。
<imadper> MaskRay: 中文?
<Cherrot> ruien: 哦  倒还真可能是权限问题，我检查一下。 非常感激！
<ruien> 如果他有 group 或 other +w 的权限那就是这个问题
<imadper> MaskRay: 我都是手动管理, 然后跑valgrind, 哪里泄漏了再补... 如果是c++的话, 有好多库提供更方便的内存管理函数的.
<MaskRay> imadper: garbage collector，我到处在new，一个指针可能被拷贝构造函数、operator=弄得到处都是。
<imadper> MaskRay: 貌似不用自己写吧... 用现成的?
<imadper> MaskRay: 貌似好多智能指针的实现
<z365982546> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2RCCDSBEGk&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=ALYL4kY05133rHI5fvWEBhD4yjiNyrdOqc
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y YouTube - Mohombi - Bumpy Ride
<MaskRay> imadper: 我得把 shared_ptr 搬出来，让 linux和dev-cpp 都能运行
<lidongxu> forfun, 下午好, 5/6/2012 3:07:00 PM
<imadper> MaskRay: boost里的那个?
<imadper> MaskRay: 这东西你慢慢玩吧, 没意思...
<MaskRay> imadper: 那你推荐个最轻量的？
<adam8157> imadper: 哪个IP被墙的?
<imadper> MaskRay: std::auto_ptr ?
<imadper> adam8157: 等我去看看, 稍等~
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 嚓...你活啦？
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 上午上课去了
<imadper> adam8157: 174.129.22.35
<hoxily> eeg, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:09:41
<imadper> adam8157: 等下
<adam8157> imadper: ping adam8157.info能通么
<imadper> adam8157: 现在可以访问了
<imadper> adam8157: 不能通
<eeg> 有没有中文的shellcode论坛？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 不通
<eeg> 关于写shellcode和exploit的
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 刚能访问是假象, 不能访问, 不能ping通
<hoxily> vincent_wang, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:11:06
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 哟呵..被认证了、
<MaskRay> imadper: 这个是misfeature吧，用c++真没意思……
<imadper> adam8157: The connection was reset
<adam8157> 你在广东?
<imadper> MaskRay: ocaml了, 叫面向对象的caml, 他都不能接受?
<adam8157> imadper: hamo_nlc 我这里4个IP都能ping通
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 广东, 教育网+电信
<adam8157> imadper: 估计是你那抽风, 刚一个广东的朋友也跟我说被reset
<hoxily> wobu, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:12:42
<imadper> adam8157: 不是很清楚情况... 可能是吧
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 下周二的BLUG去不？
<adam8157> hamo_nlc: 不去 忙得很
<hamo_nlc> adam8157: 啧啧
<MaskRay> imadper: 他不懂的。而且ocaml语法我也忘得出不多了，学的时候也没看懂module的神奇用法functor
<hoxily> wobu, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:14:10
<imadper> MaskRay: 那就没办法了...
<hoxily> vic, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:15:31
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 哇哈哈，终于把ATI显卡驱动装上了（Thinkpad E420 独显6630m） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373493 RT，我发现我一直以来犯了一个错误：我装的是alternate版的ubuntu，所以安装显卡驱动一直不成功。 这次换了desktop版，一下就成功了。参照帖子：http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=373058 Code: $ fglrxinfo …
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 圍觀 我的博客一註冊完就會被 gfw認證。。然後就上不去的
<vic> hoxily: 好
<hoxily> XwinX, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:28:24
<hoxily> felixonmars, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:29:11
<hoxily> vic, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:29:15
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你好nb
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 啥？
<cfy> XwinX: 今天路过绍兴了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 被gfw关注了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯嗯
<hoxily> eataix, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:33:00
<XwinX> cfy: 绍兴怎么样？
<eeg> 有没有中文的shellcode论坛？关于写shellcode和exploit的
<hoxily> hamo_nlc, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:39:37
<hoxily> mugebjgd, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:40:17
<hamo_nlc> roylez_: 主席你有bug a
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：Unity按住win键+1，2，3，4 快捷启动不好使 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373498 本人小白经常用win键 + 1，2，3，4等 实现快速切换不同应用， 不知道怎么搞的今天开机发现，按住win 只出现 s , a ,f 等个半小时又回复正常。 不知道是怎么回事 ， 望高人指点 谢谢。 Selection_001.png 系统是11.04 x64版本的 还 …
<hoxily> DawnFantasy, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:41:22
 * imadper 喵的, 又要暴雨了... 广州这雨, 我都无语了, 怎么天天来, 中午把握晒的够呛, 现在就下暴雨...
<hoxily> TyzuaL, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:47:40
<imadper> roylez_:
<hoxily> happyaron, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:48:12
<hoxily> happyaron, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:48:17
<imadper> roylez_: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/-pnNM3rgoOA/?resourceId=101375246_03_05_02dW5pb25faWQ9MTAwOTYzXzEwMDAwMV8wMV8wMQ
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 小子，放开那个萝莉_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 小子，放
<hoxily> hamo, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:48:53
<PORNMAN> 求解释 Bitbanging
<XwinX> imadper: 这样晚上睡觉凉快吧
<imadper> XwinX: 很潮湿的..
<imadper> XwinX: 宿舍有空调, 不怕热倒是~
<hoxily> hamo, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:50:47
<imadper> XwinX: 但是每次我都是在实验室里, 然后要冒雨回去~
<hoxily> twang, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:50:58
<imadper> hamo: 贵组没有笔试, 直接面的都是~
<XwinX> imadper: 我喜欢下雨
<XwinX> imadper: 北京这鸟地方，常年不下
<imadper> XwinX: 当你被困在公司回不去的时候就不喜欢下雨了
<imadper> XwinX: 北京去年不是有几场暴雨吗?~
<hamo> imadper: 今年这么文艺啊...
<imadper> hamo: 不知道诶... 怎么办, 我去霸面?
<imadper> hamo: 我怕他是电面, 你懂的...
<Cherrot> imadper: 去哪面试？
<imadper> Cherrot: hamo 他们厂子
<yunfan> XwinX: 你的房子是不是也要到期了？
<imadper> yunfan: 你要跟他合租然后 gj?
<Cherrot> imadper: wow  great
<imadper> Cherrot: 我没报名... 去霸笔...
<yunfan> imadper: 他有老婆 不需要gj
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦
<imadper> yunfan: 要有妹子要有基, 这样的人生才完整
 * Cherrot 貌似google的北京IP又被封了一批……
<XwinX> yunfan: 还有一个季度
<yunfan> XwinX: 怎么这么长 额
<hoxily> imadper, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:55:51
<happyaron> Cherrot: google在中国有一个B呢吧。。。应该是可以用挺长时间的
<XwinX> yunfan: 咋了？
<yunfan> XwinX: 我六月份下旬就到期了
<XwinX> yunfan: 哦
<XwinX> yunfan: 又要找房子了
<yunfan> XwinX: 对阿
<Cherrot> happyaron: 我用的smarthosts 刚刚失效了，只好换个IP试试了
<XwinX> yunfan: 不住原来的地方了?
<XwinX> imadper: 我喜欢下雨
<imadper> XwinX: 好多人今天出去, 回来的时候困在地铁了...
<happyaron> Cherrot: 哦，我用dnsmasq搞的。
<yunfan> XwinX: 是
<yunfan> 我也喜欢下雨
<yunfan> 可惜这里不下
<Cherrot> happyaron: 没用过  我试一下 :)
<imadper> yunfan: 你现在在哪里工作? 海淀?
<Cherrot> happyaron: oops, 看来不适合我……
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 你有没有真的见过度娘, 跟他搭讪什么的?
<hoxily> RavenChan, 下午好, 2012/5/6 15:59:41
<felixonmars> hoxily: Hi
<hoxily> hamo_nlc, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:00:53
<hoxily> soiamso, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:01:18
<hoxily> chenchacha1, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:01:45
<yunfan> imadper: 在大望路这里
<imadper> yunfan: 南三环?
<imadper> ....
<imadper> 我为什么要说南三环..
<imadper> yunfan: 那你方便呀, 往东走, 好多房子出租呢
<yunfan> imadper: 我就一个人 他们都租整间
<yunfan> imadper: 合租的又都是那种一个房间好多人的 这个太挫了
<hoxily> Yuri1, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:07:41
<imadper> yunfan: ... 这个确实, 我家那边好多租房的都是这种情况.
<imadper> yu
<hoxily> lambdaq, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:08:46
<imadper> yunfan: 对了,  国贸还有大望路那边it公司多吗? 我倒是想在那里诶, 海淀离我家太远太远了
<Cherrot> 我记得linux下有个程序可以扫描域名后面的尽可能多的IP的，谁能告诉我是哪个？
<imadper> Cherrot: 只知道nslookup
<imadper> Cherrot: 扫描出来的不多
<Cherrot> imadper: 对啊 我能想到的也就这个方式了
<yunfan> imadper: 跟上地没法比 但是也有个几家在
<imadper> yunfan: 我家在管庄, 如果去什么西二旗之类的,  要两个多小时...
<imadper> yunfan: 如果国贸附近能有的话, 四十多分钟就到了
<yunfan> imadper: 原来你是河北的
<imadper> yunfan: 河北? 管庄不是朝阳区的吗?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 说说关于我这几天用Ubuntu的经历。很惨～～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373502 本人很菜，做什么事情都喜欢先动手，后补救！完全傻B型 记得前几天是看到一个网上的视频，很炫！很心动....果断把笔记本安装上ubuntu12.04 这一路下来还真是幸苦，重新刷机，而且发现越刷越不对劲，系统越来越慢， …
<yunfan> imadper: 管庄都算北京 那我也算杭州的了
<cfy> XwinX: 坐动车路过。。。
<XwinX> 刷机?
<imadper> yunfan: 我来广州之前, 我家在宣武们, 后来拆了, 搬去那里了
<hoxily> jianghu, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:12:29
<XwinX> cfy: 坐动车也算路过...
<imadper> yunfan: 话说, 朝阳还不算出北京吧?~  虽说管庄够远的了吧~
<jianghu> 下午好各位
<hoxily> qingshi163, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:13:07
<yunfan> imadper: 朝阳太大了 nnd
<cfy> XwinX: 嗯，路过路过。。
<imadper> yunfan: 那通州的算什么? 还有平谷, 延庆, 顺义, 怀柔
<hoxily> qingshi163, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:14:00
<soiamso> yunfan: 早上房子的东面朝阳，中午屋顶朝阳，下午西面朝阳
<yunfan> imadper: 我本来就没觉得通州是北京么
<imadper> ...
<yunfan> 上次骑车去通州  来回60公里呢
<imadper> yunfan: 老北京人都在偏远地区了..
<hoxily> amosk, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:15:09
<yunfan> soiamso: huh?
<yunfan> imadper: 我看是河北的
<imadper> yunfan: 行吧~
<imadper> yunfan: 听说要迁都~
<XwinX> imadper: 迁去哪？
<imadper> yunfan: 快点儿迁去大河南
<yunfan> imadper: 太好了 去哪？
<imadper> XwinX: 貌似是大河南
<hoxily> qingshi163, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:16:20
<imadper> XwinX: 小道消息, 估计是乱说的
<yunfan> 还于旧都就好了
<hoxily> qingshi163, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:16:46
<Cherrot> imadper: 迁平壤好了 :D
<yunfan> 国军北定 还于旧都 划江而治  XwinX
<imadper> Cherrot: ...... 思密达!
<yunfan> XwinX: 让他们继续享受土共统治
<XwinX> imadper: 最好的办法是在沙漠里造一个新城，把中央政府扔那里去
 * hamo_nlc 迁入米帝华盛顿DC
<hoxily> qingshi163, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:17:27
<imadper> XwinX: 没可能的, 南京都悬
<yunfan> 要不迁到武汉好了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 求帮忙
<XwinX> imadper: 迁到丹东吧
<XwinX> imadper: 和金三胖近点
<hamo_nlc> 一般有这个问题，就知道每个人的家乡在那里了...lol
<imadper> XwinX: 不是我说了算~ 要是我说了算, 就直接去埃塞俄比亚了, 离我越远越好~
<yunfan> XwinX: 迁到新疆 有建设兵团 出了事学台湾割据
<soiamso> 只要税收不上缴中央，各个省的省会都会比北京好
<XwinX> imadper: 哈
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 我不是埃塞俄比亚的...
<hamo_nlc> imadper: 知道..你是刚果（金）的
<yunfan> soiamso: 不是民选的政府 省会比北京好也跟你老百姓没关系
<imadper> soiamso: 有些地方的省会也很渣..
<imadper> hamo_nlc: ....
<yunfan> 我们省还有地方政府造得跟白宫一样呢 有什么好的
<soiamso> imadper: 天天等救济，人懒了，当然差
<imadper> hamo_nlc: 其实我是黑山共和国的
<imadper> soiamso: 这个也没办法呀
<hoxily> rual, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:20:42
<soiamso> imadper: 限制人口迁徙，导致黄土高原还有人住
<hoxily> jianghu_, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:21:10
<yunfan> imadper: 哈 那你原来是晒黑的
<hoxily> qingshi163, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:21:15
<imadper> yunfan: 我黑嘛???
<imadper> soiamso: 这个跟我说也没用呀, 我管不了这个~ 我只是希望快点儿迁都~
<soiamso> imadper: 内华达沙漠的人也没有。
<imadper> soiamso: 我都不认识那沙漠...
<soiamso> imadper: 主要是跟你说，他不挪，你挪
<Cherrot> 嗯 果然是封IP了
<imadper> soiamso: 我现在还是想回去..
<imadper> soiamso: 不然就去珠海
<imadper> soiamso: 珠海貌似挺漂亮的~~
<yunfan> imadper: 你是黑山的 那原来不就是賽黑的么
<imadper> yunfan: ...好吧~ 我反应慢~
 * yunfan 其实最好迁到火星 别祸害地球人
<soiamso> imadper: 珠海很好啊，起码不用住这么远，
<imadper> yunfan: 一定要留在银河系吗?
<yunfan> 珠海现在发展如何？
<yunfan> 有没有山寨厂？
<imadper> soiamso: 不过之前西山局招聘我没去..
<yunfan> imadper: 西山还有个政治局？
<imadper> yunfan: 西山居~
<hoxily> genophy, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:24:47
<soiamso> imadper: 不过珠海有个弱点，就是太多香港人了，
<genophy> 。。。
<yunfan> imadper: 我还以为你是西山会议派呢
<imadper> soiamso: 太多香港人有什么不好吗? 没想到有啥不好诶~
<imadper> yunfan: 不是..
<XwinX> imadper: 金山不是很好吗？
<imadper> XwinX: 我没去笔试, 他要c
<imadper> XwinX: 他只要c++
<hoxily> rual, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:25:56
<XwinX> imadper: 哦
<soiamso> imadper: 表面工程，你搞程序的跟着这帮人没有什么前途
<imadper> XwinX: 我表示, 他就一个要求, 我还满足不了, 就算了
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 我现在都没的混..
<genophy> 特纠结，更加有压力。。opensuse好像也不太给力，虽然下载的是cd版。不过安装个wqy字体，然后重启，就进不去系统了。
<imadper> genophy: 你肯定还做了别的奇怪的事情..
<soiamso> imadper: 去金融公司？
<imadper> soiamso: 那些公司都要看学校, 看学历的吧?
<soiamso> genophy: fedora  ?
<soiamso> imadper: 本科足矣?
<genophy> opensuse
<imadper> soiamso: 金融公司, 比如?
<imadper> soiamso: 从没关注过这类的公司
<Cherrot> ofan: 你的SSH怎么付钱给你？
<soiamso> imadper: 保险公司，数据公司 (HSBC, Fuji), 股票公司，基金基金公司
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 好, 到时关注一下~
<XwinX> imadper: 我讨厌C++
<imadper> XwinX: 我也讨厌, 太难了!!
<soiamso> genophy: 所有发行版都装了个遍？
<Cherrot> imadper: 同感 +1
<cfy> imadper: 我也讨厌C++
<cfy> imadper: 好像很复杂的样子。。。
<cfy> imadper: s/也讨厌/不喜欢/
 * Cherrot 今天GFW大动干戈啊
<cfy> imadper: 还是cl好用。
<imadper> cfy: 别好像了... 就是很复杂
<soiamso> Cherrot: 封什么了？
<cfy> imadper: 虽然很复杂，但好像一点也不好用不高级的样子
<imadper> cfy: 为什么要用虚继承, 你知道吗?
<Cherrot> soiamso: google、youtube、Cloudflare
<cfy> imadper: 虽然很复杂，但好像一点也不好用一点也不高级的样子
<Cherrot> imadper: 为什么老喜欢问这个问题……
<cfy> imadper: 我只会继承。。。。不知道啥是虚的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 虽不明, 但觉弱
<soiamso> Cherrot: 不是一直封禁的吗？
<imadper> Cherrot: 因为这个能问住他
<XwinX> imadper: 为了保持类实例只有一份基类拷贝
<imadper> XwinX: 恩 霸气~
<Cherrot> soiamso: 封禁的IP
<soiamso> Cherrot: 有时候很讨厌外面搞运动的，太明显了，搞得正常的服务都不能用了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 你是怎么往外翻的？
<hoxily> alvin_rxg, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:36:52
<XwinX> soiamso: 不能这样说吧
<hoxily> alvin_rxg, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:37:15
<hoxily> kk, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:37:17
<hoxily> alvin_rxg, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:37:21
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<XwinX> soiamso: 就算他们不搞，还是要封的
<alvin_rxg> r u mad?
<kk> hoxily, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<Cherrot> soiamso: hosts还是直接SSH了？
<soiamso> Cherrot: 不翻
<Cherrot> soiamso: :(
<soiamso> Cherrot: 如果翻的话用ssh
<Cherrot> soiamso: ofan的吗？
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:39:33
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:39:44
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:39:47
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:39:53
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:39:57
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:40:01
<hoxily> alvin_test, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:40:05
<XwinX> ...
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你太坏了
<alvin_rxg> kk: your job
<soiamso> Cherrot: 很多云服务都可以 ，但是不会说的，说了把 aws 封了就不好了
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你是要让kkt了 hoxily
<alvin_rxg> imadper: right
<hoxily> kingbo, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:40:29
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你得同时登录五个帐号才行
<alvin_rxg> 看来要 spawn 瞬间加入N个
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哦，有钱淫~ ;)
<kingbo> hoxily: 好
<soiamso> Cherrot: 云不收钱的，
<Cherrot> soiamso: 你用的谁的云？
<genophy> 嗯。。好的。。
<hoxily> kk, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:42:50
<Cherrot> soiamso: 唉，我还是goagent好了 :(  虽然不太稳定
<soiamso> Cherrot: goagent ? appspot ?
<Cherrot> soiamso: 是啊
<kk> hoxily, 您好！  ㍨ 
<genophy> 我弄混了 /msg nickname 的意思。所以喜欢这样说。。sorry。。
<hoxily> alvin_rxg, 好玩吗？
 * imadper 怎么去吃饭呀...这雨..
<XwinX> imadper: 不要吃了，饿着
<imadper> XwinX: ... 但是好饿..
<hoxily> ejy, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:45:23
<hoxily> zlei, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:45:29
<XwinX> imadper: 辟谷
<imadper> XwinX: 你试过?
<hoxily> simple_flood, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:47:00
<MaskRay> soiamso: 依赖关系很强的 .l(lex) 和 .y(bison) 不知道 makefile 规则写成啥样比较好
<hoxily> simple_floodss, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:47:43
<hoxily> simple_flood2ss, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:47:44
<hoxily> simple_floodsds, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:47:45
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ....
<alvin_rxg> not me. xD
<soiamso> MaskRay: 没搞过，现在在搞 python编译器？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: .... 好吧, 我相信你了...
<XwinX> imadper: 没有
<MaskRay> soiamso: 在用c++重写...
<imadper> XwinX: 我不太相信这些东西, 我还是觉得饿了就要吃
<soiamso> Cherrot: ok ?
<soiamso> MaskRay: 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 杨敏？？？杭电。。
<XwinX> imadper: 我也不相信
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 浙大的饮水机机器人和你有关系吗？
<imadper> XwinX: 那你让我试? nnd ... :-\
<hoxily> 毫无关系。
<hoxily> Amesists, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:52:15
<hoxily> 听过而已。那人很强
<XwinX> imadper: 哈
<yunfan> 诶 最近无心写代码
<yunfan> MaskRay: soiamso 你两个谁在搞py编译器？
<imadper> yunfan: 那正好给我讲讲异步IO
<soiamso> yunfan: maskray
<yunfan> imadper: 有什么好讲 自己看书就是了
<imadper> yunfan: 最近正好懒得看书~
<yunfan> imadper: 我连看文档都懒得看 怎么可能输出文档 额
<yunfan> 还是吃饭先
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<XwinX> imadper: 异步IO?
<XwinX> imadper: IO不都是异步的吗？
<imadper> XwinX: 不勒个是吧?
<XwinX> imadper: 除非你明确要求同步IO
<imadper> XwinX: 都是同步的吧?
<XwinX> imadper: 不是
<yunfan> rex 转@marcher 转@伊格 转@繁华落尽. 冬天，农夫发现一条蛇冻僵了，他很可怜它，便把蛇放在自己怀里。回到家发现蛇还并未苏醒，农夫便把蛇放进一个罐子之中，为了能让蛇早日康复，农夫又往罐子里放入了人参30克，枸杞子500克，熟地黄100克，冰糖4000克，白酒5000毫升。
<yunfan> XwinX: 他指的是api上的同步异步
<imadper> XwinX: 对
<yunfan> 其实同步都是异步的封装而已 没什么好讲的
<XwinX> yunfan: api 上的什么异步IO？
<imadper> XwinX: 因为执行从内核拷贝到用户空间的过程会阻塞程序, 所以是同步的呀
<yunfan> XwinX: 比如有的api 是 set了以后 卡在那等返回 有的是set以后不卡 或者你干别的去 过一阵再来check 或者指定一个callback 让系统帮你check 有返回再调用
<XwinX> 哦
<hoxily> twang, 下午好, 2012/5/6 16:59:55
<yunfan> 我要搞个电影看看
<yunfan> 切个系统 88
<zlei> Fcitx怎么设置默认为笔形输入法啊
<zlei> 我每次启动都是拼音
<XwinX> yunfan 不要撸的太多
<imadper> ...
<hoxily> hamo, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:02:52
<hoxily> DawnFantasy, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:02:53
<hamo> hoxily: 啥bot
<hamo> hoxily: 傻bot
<hoxily> hamo, 怎么才能让它聪明一些?
<cfy> hoxily: 傻bot
<imadper> hoxily: 一直盯着他, 你来回复
<twang> hoxily 傻一天了啊
<imadper> hoxily: <hoxily> hamo, 怎么才能让它聪明一些? 这句话就很智能
<genophy> hoxily：你这脚本~
<hoxily> 这是人机结合啊.
<hoxily> 每次有人join，自动问候。并不影响我的主动使用。
<genophy> hoxily:欺骗我们的感情~做个bot也不好好做~
<twang> 我之前认为都是bot回复．．
<hoxily> 我也想做到kk那样强的人工智能程度。但不知怎么弄。
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 做个麻将来玩玩吧。 🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅 🀆 🀇 🀈 🀉 🀊 🀑 🀓 🀙 🀜 🀢 🀣 🀤
<genophy> 是bot脚本回复。。hoxily，是py脚本吗？
<hoxily> alvin，  🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅 🀆 🀇 🀈 🀉 🀊 🀑 🀓 🀙 🀜 🀢 🀣 这一串是什么？
<XwinX> alvin_rxg: 这是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 麻将字符，你看不到？
<hoxily> 看不到
<XwinX> 看到都是方框，里面有几个数字
<twang> 都?号
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 字体有残缺
<alvin_rxg> XwinX: 麻将
<genophy> hoxily: 你不会是用 纯命令行irssi 登陆的吧
<alvin_rxg> genophy: ctcp 问问呗
<hoxily> 只能看到小方框
<genophy> ？
<hoxily> alvin，哪种字体可以看见？宋体行不行？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 郁闷！每次更新一些软件时候会提示这个，什麽意思呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373510 Failure to download extra data filesName-ar.UTF-8: فشل تنزيل ملفات البيانات الإضافيةName-ast.UTF-8: Fallu al descargar ficheros de datos estraName-bn.UTF-8: অতিরিক্ত ডাটা ফাইল ডাউনলোড করতে ব্যর্থ হয়েছেN
<hoxily> z365982546, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:13:59
<z365982546> roylez:.
<roylez_> z365982546: 又是你
<hoxily> zlei, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:15:24
<zlei> hoxily: 你好
<z365982546> roylez_:我是Bot
<zlei> xfce如何请启动时不使用会话管理
<hoxily> ejy, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:16:51
<hoxily> jyfl987, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:17:20
<hoxily> raylei, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:17:48
<z365982546> roylez_:111699899331011157是啥
<hoxily> nicol, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:18:36
<hoxily> xjhv, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:19:46
<hoxily> linsux, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:20:35
 * imadper 吃饭了~
<z365982546> roylez_:.
<z365982546> 今天很无聊
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/0iq25u-81464?raw
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:
<z365982546> .
<z365982546>  >Time.now
<z365982546>  > Time.now
<kk> z365982546, 2012-05-06 17:35:59 +0800
<hoxily> icook, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:36:49
<icook> hello
<kk> icook, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<icook> 不得不说ubuntu12.04很不稳定...
<icook> 这几天各种崩溃...
<XwinX> icook: 崩着崩着就习惯了
<icook> flash又装不上去了...
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • Django连SQLite的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373515 站点settings.py里的设置： Code: DATABASES = {     'default': {         'ENGINE': 'django.db.backends.sqlite3', # Add 'postgresql_psycopg2', 'mysql', 'sqlite3' or 'oracle'.         'NAME': 'd:/Django_my/bj.BD',                      # Or path to database file if using sqlite3.         'USER': '',                      # No
<icook> 昨天好不容易装上去 了..结果系统崩掉了，又装不上去了
<happyaron> z365982546: 啥语言写的？
<z365982546> happyaron:?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<yall> 'ls
<yangWZU> cfy
<cfy> yangWZU: ?
<yangWZU> cfy？
<cfy> yangWZU: wzu?
<yangWZU> 是逢？
<cfy> yangWZU: yeah
<yangWZU> 嘿嘿
<cfy> yangWZU: i know you :D
<yangWZU> 貌似 还没有在这上遇见过的
<cfy> yangWZU: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉勿晓得何人是何人
<z365982546> .
<z365982546> test
<kk> z365982546, .. ..  ㍩ 
<hoxily> hello
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<hoxily> hoxily1, 下午好, 2012/5/6 17:59:41
<cfy> hoxily: 傻bot
<z365982546> don't spam
<hoxily> h4nk133, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:03:14
<hcxp> :-D
<yangWZU> 晚上了？
<yangWZU> 貌似天还没有怎么黑
<cfy> 嗯，还没黑呢
<hoxily> qingshi163, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:04:57
<z365982546>  > Time.now
<cfy> hoxily: 你这样的bot没傻意思吧。。
<kk> z365982546, 2012-05-06 18:05:03 +0800
<h4nk133> 好像不是机器人
<yangWZU> 貌似 有机器人的？
<h4nk133> hoxily: hi
<qingshi163> 删掉ubuntu1204重装了arch，gnome shell的关机在哪里？。。。
<hoxily> hcxp, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:10:05
<XwinX> qingshi163: 右上角菜单里
<qingshi163> XwinX: 只有挂起。。
<XwinX> qingshi163: 按住alt再点菜单
<qingshi163> XwinX: 诶！！谢谢啊。。。。。
<caleb-> 按住alt再点菜单 <- 这不知哪个傻逼搞的
<caleb-> 纯属蛋疼的设计
<XwinX> caleb-: 嗯，确实是傻逼
<hcxp> ?
<qingshi163> caleb-: 是啊。。。
<XwinX> 装扩展，禁掉这个
<hcxp> 各位前辈，别人进入/退出聊天室的消息能否拒收？
<hcxp> 用的pidgin .
<XwinX> hcxp: pidgin 有物件吧
<XwinX> 插件
<z365982546> sudo halt
<hcxp> 额，刚才找了下没找的。。。
<alvin_rxg> hcxp: /ignore
<hoxily> twang, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:19:39
<hoxily> lambdaq, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:20:44
<hoxily> fanzeyi, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:32:59
<hoxily> zlei, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:35:18
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网络自动断开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373523 我现在用ubunbu12.04 LTS，最近发现如果长时间开着电脑，无线网路没准什么时候就断开了，然后再也连接不上，除非重新启动电脑。 用ifconfig断掉无线网卡，再重新启动也不行，好像完全没有效果 大家遇到这个情况了么？应该怎么解决啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 z
<hoxily> mich, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:38:51
<hoxily> iPeipei, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:42:41
<hoxily> xiongguotai, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:49:15
<hoxily> seeker3b, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:50:32
<hoxily> iPeipei, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:51:54
<xiongguotai> 就是
<seeker3b> 大家好，选修课小论文要用到均匀设计软件，老师给的那个windows的软件搞不定，有木有Ｌinux的软件可推荐啊
<roylez_> 不懂，没听说
<namoamitabuddha> UBUNTU 12.04 不错
<hoxily> Hoh0, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 18:53:49
<cfy> roylez_: 吃了没
<roylez_> cfy: 没
<roylez_> cfy: 正在烦 libpurple-meanwhile
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 不懂。。
<yangWZU> 。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 上sametime用的
<Hoh0> hoxily: ?
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<bfhyqy> sh
<roylez_> cfy: 他妹的还是不行，nnnd
<cfy> roylez_: 。
<xionguotai> 有人有PROE for  linux吗   发个链接  找了好久都不能下
<roylez_> cfy: 好端端的一个pidgin，依赖nm干神马
<cfy> roylez: 用pidgin干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 自己编译呗，去掉 nm 的依赖
<roylez_> cfy: sametime，渣
<namoamitabuddha> 是啊，要 emacs 干嘛？
<XwinX> roylez_: 因为他要检测 nm 状态嘛
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 擦
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: guile真是慢到爆了。。
<hoxily> zlei, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 19:03:39
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 谁叫你用 scheme 的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: @_@
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在说guile的问题。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不用高考么。。。还有30天+
<cfy> 编译mono中。。。
<cfy> 蛋疼。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 恩，很快了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你反应真慢。。和 guile差不多速度。。。
<icook> 破网速真蛋疼...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 一般性反应速度和离开 6.7 的时间成反比吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 虽然 D. E. Knuth 也用 emacs
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不要和神比
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: D.E.Knuth 用 emacs 我还是知道的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 人家神是手写，然后用emacs敲进去，不用修改呢。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: emacs只是用下功能。不用来编辑
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在上海？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Knuth 手写是为了使得大脑的速度能跟上产生的速度。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在上海？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说 Knuth 还编译内核。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在上海？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 干啥？要找 maskray?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在上海？
<kk> cfy: .. ..
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不正面回答我问题啊
<hoxily> bfhyqy, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 19:12:37
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你找 maskray 吧
<cfy> 怎么遮遮掩掩的？估计是在上海了。。
<adam8157> roylez_: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3knza1rfj1r8weq9o1_500.jpg
<XwinX> adam8157: 你还有这爱好？
<adam8157> XwinX: - -1
<XwinX> adam8157: 哈哈哈
 * adam8157 今晚, 炒胡萝卜 + 炒西葫芦 + 饺子 + 啤酒
<XwinX> 炒西葫芦不好吃
<adam8157> XwinX: 我炒的好吃 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157 ä½ 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 咋
<jyfl987> adam8157 你的那张图
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看懂没
<XwinX> adam8157: 怎么炒都不好吃
<Hoh0> adam8157 那图什么意思- -
<adam8157> XwinX: 今天是炒猪头肉的, 不错
<cfy> 会做饭的淡淡
<adam8157> Hoh0: 埋汰justin的
<XwinX> adam8157: 不吃猪头肉
<Hoh0> adam8157明白了- -
<XwinX> 不吃西葫芦
<adam8157> ...
<XwinX> 北京饺子太油，也不太爽
<alvin_rxg> zucchini
<yangWZU> 还敢吃糖葫芦？
<yangWZU> 不是说很不卫生吗/
<adam8157> yangWZU: 西葫芦 俗称jiao瓜
<yangWZU> >>>>>>>>>>
<alvin_rxg> ««««««««
<yangWZU> <adam8157>  貌似 不知道的
<yangWZU> adam8157： 哪产的？
<adam8157> yangWZU: 北京呗
<hoxily> xiaomo, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 19:41:55
<xiaomo> hoxily, fuck u .robot
<yangWZU> <adam8157> 貌似离那地太远
<yangWZU> 。。。
<yangWZU> fuck
<Hoh0> hoxily: fuck u robot
<yangWZU> hoxily: fuck u robot
<yangWZU> 接上
<xiaomo> - - ..
<xiaomo> 刚上线就有robot主动发话。。
<Hoh0> xiaomo: 礼貌的robot..
<Hoh0> 这个robot还能做什么
<xiaomo> Hoh0, 不喜欢。。
<xiaomo> 不知道是谁挂的robot
<alvin_rxg> 不是我
<yangWZU> 。。。。
<JuncoJet> 哟
<yangWZU> 这么多人在 怎么都不聊天的？
<xiaomo> 想聊什么。亲。
<yangWZU> 亲  能聊什么？
<xiaomo> 什么都能聊。。
<yangWZU> 这个和谐社会
<yangWZU> 我问一下 貌似goagent只能开机以后启动吗？
<yangWZU> 进入系统后/
<yangWZU> 我设置开机启动貌似有问题的
<yangWZU> init.d里面加一个 就是启动不了
<XwinX> yangWZU: 只少要你联上网络后才启动吧
<yangWZU> 恩 我的802.1x 也是开机启动写进去了
<yangWZU> 校园网 邪恶的校园网
<XwinX> yangWZU: 你不进图形能联上无线网吗？
<yangWZU> 貌似 不能
<Hoh0> python /home/Hoh0/Temp/google_appengine/goagent/local/proxy.py
<yangWZU> 恩恩
<Hoh0> 加到启动应用程序里
<Hoh0> yangWZU: 校园网很好啊
<yangWZU> 我的是 python /usr/goagent/local/proxy.py
<Hoh0> yangWZU: 用ipv6+goagent
<yangWZU> 哦
<yangWZU> 哦 我试试
<Hoh0> profile=google_ipv6
<yangWZU> 但是 有时候 我进去桌面了 还是没有连上网
<yangWZU> 这个 要必须先连上网才行
<yangWZU> 我现在 是 连上网后再链接goagent
<XwinX> yangWZU: networkmanager 好像可以写扩展脚本
<yangWZU> 哦
<XwinX> yangWZU: 你查查文档，估计可以搞定
<yangWZU> 哦
<yangWZU> 我先试试
<yangWZU> 这个 其实现在就是麻烦一点
<XwinX> yangWZU: 我和你一样，也是连网才开ipv6和goage
<yangWZU> 你解决？
<XwinX> yangWZU: 我等你解决啊
<yangWZU> 。。。。。。。。。。
<yangWZU> 你太会了
<yangWZU> 怎么能这样
<XwinX> yangWZU: 呵呵
<yangWZU> 。。。。。先看看了 这个貌似很麻烦的
<alvin_rxg> yangWZU: 最简单的方案， sleep 60; py blabla
<yangWZU> 。。。。
<XwinX> yangWZU: 还有一个方案，监听Networkmanager 的dbus消息
<yangWZU> 你先弄弄？
<XwinX> 麻烦，不想弄
<XwinX> yangWZU: 我想等你弄好了
<XwinX> yangWZU: 我再抄
<yangWZU> 我想等你写好
<XwinX> ...
<alvin_rxg> 你俩帮我写报告，我帮你们弄
<XwinX> alvin_rxg: 啥报告?
<yangWZU> 写什么报告？
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 你找到解决方案了吗?
<alvin_rxg> 計算機網絡和 http協議，共兩個。德語，報告時長每個20分鐘。
<yangWZU> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<XwinX> alvin_rxg: 不会
<yangWZU> 我中文压力都大
<yangWZU> 德文不会
<imadper> 德语...
<MaskRay> imadper: 没有
<MeaCulpa2> 1
<imadper> MaskRay: 那你就用py呗, 写个pypy出来
<roylez_> adam8157: 意义不明
<yangWZU> 。。。
<yangWZU> 。。。
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_:
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: .
<krfantasy> 最近想入手一台 eee pc x101，不知能不能装ubuntu?
<alvin_rxg> x101 挺老的吧
<krfantasy> alvin_rxg: 还没考虑好，反正想买atom平台的
<XwinX> yangWZU: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)#.E7.BD.91.E7.BB.9C.E5.88.86.E9.85.8D.E5.99.A8
<kk> XwinX ⇪ t: NetworkManager (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<XwinX> yangWZU: 看这个
<alvin_rxg> krfantasy: 10寸的都沒問題，都可以裝 linux
<yangWZU> o
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: T410只能顶住-j1
<krfantasy> alvin_rxg: 那我就放心了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: -j5 的话就100度了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: .26内核，散热怎么那么差
<yangWZU> ~colornum no
<hoxily> wobu, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:22:53
<yangWZU> ~colornum on
<wobu> hello
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你们在T410上的FC里编译么
<kk> wobu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 编译? 咱有编译服务器
<yangWZU> ...
<yangWZU> ~color 3
<yangWZU> ...
<yangWZU> ...
<yangWZU> ...
<yangWZU> ..
<soiamso> adam8157 CI ?
<adam8157> soiamso: brew
<hoxily> lambdaq, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:27:43
<yangWZU> 又来了
<hamo> adam8157 炫耀...
<hoxily> Freebuilder, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:29:20
<Freebuilder> hoxily, 我现在的 IP 是多少？
<yangWZU> 。。
<Freebuilder> 我现在的 IP 是多少？
<yangWZU> 貌似是机器吧？
<soiamso> hamo: ppa 也可以编译吧
<Freebuilder> yangWZU, 我现在的 IP 是多少？
<hoxily> wqoldbig, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:32:01
<yangWZU> 180.140.33.220
<yangWZU> 是这个吗？
<cfy> 编译半天了。。。。
<cfy> 没耐心了。。。。。
<yangWZU> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> yangWZU: 想换电脑了。。。。
<Freebuilder> yangWZU, 是的
<yangWZU> 哦
<hoxily> iDracaena, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:33:05
<Freebuilder> 怎么翻墙没成功
<yangWZU> 换什么电脑？
<yangWZU> 貌似我这个毕业后换吧
<iDracaena> 有什么cmd工具可以自动indent好乱七八糟的code的么？
<imadper> iDracaena: indent
<iDracaena> imadper: 谢谢。
<imadper> id
<imadper> iDracaena: 不客气, 那个的参数非常多, 也有一些预设的风格. 直接用预设的风格会比较简单一些
<yall> .
<yall> iDracaena: emacs.
<imadper> iDracaena: 如果你没有特殊要求的话...
<imadper> ya
<imadper> yall: 人家要命令行的命令
<iDracaena> yall: 在mac下
<imadper> iDracaena: mac下的emacs工作的很好
<imadper> iDracaena: 不亚于linux下的
<iDracaena> imadper: 我记得有这样的工具，不过不记得名字了……brew下貌似有gnu-indent
<imadper> iDracaena: 选中之后, 直接 C-M-\, 就是缩进
<iDracaena> imadper: 我是vi党。MacVim使用中。
<iDracaena> imadper: 是别人写的code，自己的都有auto indent的。
<XwinX> iDracaena: vim 党 gg=G
<yangWZU> cfy: ....
<imadper> iDracaena: gg=G 不好用吗?
<Freebuilder> kk, 终于又见到你了，那天（好像就是昨天）看你不在。
<imadper> iDracaena: ==就是缩进当前行, gg=G是从页首开始缩进到页尾
<iDracaena> imadper: 不好看。
<iDracaena> imadper: 全部缩进到最开头了。
<kk> Freebuilder, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<imadper> iDracaena: 那是你的vim缩进设置的不好吧
<iDracaena> imadper: 有专用的工具就用专用的还是好点。
<imadper> iDracaena: ... 不赞同
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04有没有自带软件比较完整的本版本的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373538 求有ubuntu12.04带google浏览器的版本，小弟还在学校的干活需要google浏览器才能上网，求知道的大哥给个dvd版本的，只要有google浏览器就好了，下的db包安装时说缺少什么x11的环境 求大哥给下载地址 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-05-06 20:35  …
<hoxily> kk, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:43:40
<hoxily> chhx, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 20:46:00
<yangWZU> ........
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 不是内核散热差，是笔记本
<hoxily> vic, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:01:39
<lingyang> 都好
<roylez_> lingyang: ...
<hoxily> SexusHD, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:07:51
<hoxily> XwinX, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:09:12
<hoxily> metbsd, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:12:14
<hoxily> oumu, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:17:24
<lingyang> :-D
<bluek> 早上好
<bluek> 我在美国
<hoxily> roylez_, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:23:08
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/594331a4tw1dsog3eo27aj.jpg
<hoxily> nicol, 晚上好, 2012/5/6 21:24:57
<roylez_> cfy: 怀疑是升级没重启造成的。重启了再编译...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 蛋疼，湿毛巾，开空调，就为了想要升一下内核，进公司以后没动过
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 瞬时99度...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<cfy> roylez_: 图看过了。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: nnnnnd，完蛋了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: meanwhile编译不了了...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我觉的可能是出风口太脏了，抑或是风扇轴承脏了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ~~
<bluek> 升出问题来了吧？升得好升得好
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: meanwhile升级了？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: meanwhile被迫升级？？难道是上面改协议了？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 最近妖孽多
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: arch换了一个库，meanwhile只好改依赖...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=44209
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: AUR (en) - libpurple-meanwhile
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 这种见过没？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我这里没见过这个依赖
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 貌似是跟我的glib2的包不兼容
<MeaCulpa1> gentoo里meanwhile只有依赖gmp
<MeaCulpa1> 所以嘛，arch不是好东西
<MeaCulpa1> 编译目前是绕不开的
<MeaCulpa1> glib还是glibc?
<happyaron> 用啥发行版都一样，不就是改个依赖么。。。
<MeaCulpa1> glib和meanwhile何干...
<MeaCulpa1> 我这里glibc才 2.14.1-r3
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • wine1.4在64位precise上无法安装ie6，wineQQ2012无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373543 winetricks安装ie6时提示无法运行在64位上，可是我已经安装了IA32-lib等。求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lunablade — 2012-05-06 21:27
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 2.32了
<roylez_> happyaron: 你又来装
<roylez_> happyaron: 高等数学考过了？
<happyaron> roylez_: 等你替我考呢
<roylez_> happyaron: 那你挂了
<happyaron> roylez_: 等你替我挂呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 想不出哪里不对了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/glist.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly."
<happyaron> roylez_: 你应该在aix上搞，熟练掌握专业技能。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 你看看这个文件头，有没有这么一句话？
<roylez_> happyaron: 哥不玩aix好久了
<happyaron> roylez_: 那你现在搞啥
<roylez_> happyaron: 欺负小朋友
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦，主席欺负自己家的那个小盆友？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 胖子？
 * adam8157 围观
<MeaCulpa1> #if !defined (__GLIB_H_INSIDE__) && !defined (GLIB_COMPILATION)
<MeaCulpa1> #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly."
<MeaCulpa1> #endif
 * cfy 同围观
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 该USE
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: configure --static-lib
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀之
<happyaron> adam8157 cfy ...
<happyaron> adam8157: goldendict去掉photon依赖那事情没人理你
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 看看这个东西有没有静态库的选择
<adam8157> happyaron: 你也回复个
<adam8157> happyaron: 为啥你看到那个了...
<happyaron> adam8157: 刚才有人nmu，我问他能不能搞一下，他说去掉那个要改编译选项。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 正在试
<adam8157> happyaron: 我最近还报了个cryptsetup的
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦？
<adam8157> happyaron: 应该不用改的, 可以继续enable, 只是不依赖嘛, 可以用, 不代表一定要用
<MeaCulpa1> glib.h define的变量没找到，这货直接去include glibc里面的头文件了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: --with-static-prpls
<happyaron> adam8157: 引用了symbols，就会自动被写到依赖里面
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 只有这个
<yangWZU> 现在围观什么？ 我刚才做常微分作业去恶劣
<yangWZU> 去了
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 蛋，你们的笔记本编译过东西么，T410
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我自己经常编译内核
<roylez_> adam8157: 编译内核为了在笔记本上煎蛋么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人
<cfy> adam8157: 坏乐乐
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 内核编译是一个松散的过程
<adam8157> happyaron: 这样... phonon有的地方确实好些, disable确实不是个办法
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 我现在编译内核，温度在95-99度之间震荡...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我没那么高的
<happyaron> adam8157: debian还有一招叫做编译两次 :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 根本没用
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 最好是Qt4, KDE4这样发挥CPU潜力的东西
<adam8157> happyaron: 两次?
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以你去说说要求编译一个不带phonon的，一个带的
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: GNU 的东西太低端了，对CPU要求不高
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你的makeopts, -j几？
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 我-j5 直接煎蛋了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我-j4
 * MeaCulpa1 心惊肉跳的-j1中...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Qt4之类编过么，内核太粗放了
<adam8157> happyaron: 那就从phonon的依赖里把phonon-backend-vlc去掉 依赖phonon-backend这个虚包就好
<happyaron> adam8157: 自己说去。。。我现在忙。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Algorithm/50079
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 文科生求九宫图案解锁有多少种可能
<cfy> MaskRay: 求借
<MeaCulpa1> phonon是妖货...
<adam8157> happyaron: 忙还上来!
<cfy> MaskRay: 求解
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你的glibc版本？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 只编译过内核和ruby
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你的meanwhile版本？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 2.6.32
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 1.0.2
<happyaron> adam8157: 上来放松放松
<MeaCulpa1> 1.6?
<MeaCulpa1> 2.6..
<MeaCulpa1> 比我老
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我这里meanwhile重编译了一遍，好了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 你的meanwhile什么版本？
<adam8157> happyaron: 涉及到另外一个包了, 我还是回复给goldendict?
<happyaron> adam8157: 可以reassign那个bug
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-doxygen=no --disable-static --disable-debug
<happyaron> adam8157: 如果你觉得goldendict不需要修改
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 和你一样
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 这是我的configure
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没权限吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 任何人都有权限
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 困了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你为啥要编译meanwhile
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 以前一直 disable-nm 在编，我开了nm试一把，不行就睡觉
<MeaCulpa1> nm...
<happyaron> adam8157: 发邮件就成
<adam8157> happyaron: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control#reassign
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Debian BTS — control server
 * MeaCulpa1 三个不碰的东西，gnome, nm, sudo
<adam8157> got it
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: farstream取代了farsight
<happyaron> adam8157: debian所有的bug report都是对任何人开放的，所有官方邮件列表都可以不订阅就post的。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 我三個都在用
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 有前途
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..竹蓆，爾在諷刺吾？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 神马叫做讽刺？
<MaskRay> cfy: 容斥原理。对于 1 2 3 这条线，序列中出现 1 3 2 或 3 1 2 是不合法的，共8条线，计有16种禁忌情况，2^16枚举即可
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 没这个东西
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: meanwhile搞不定，难不成我背t410上飞机？...
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • ubuntu 安装并进入KDE后画面垂直翻转180度,求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373549 小弟菜鸟,先是安装12.04 GNOM 3.2 然后安装KDE.进入gnome 3 正常,gnome classical 正常, 进入KDE(包括载入画面)全部都是垂直翻转180度,显示器反转也看不懂文字,只能用镜子才能知道菜单,现在囧+郁闷,请高手给出解决方法,不胜感激!!! 注:本人不知道如何截图,而且在KDE
<z365982546> .
 * MeaCulpa2 haha, kernel compilation done
<z365982546> 输入类函数以\n作为结束，那直接敲enter会怎么样
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 显然
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你居然想不带工作电脑去？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 恩...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你到了那里怎么工作？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 不是还有同事么...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 老美会发你电脑？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 做梦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: email都转去gmail了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 同事的电脑碰不得的
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 不要用中国人违法乱纪的逻辑
<hoxily> roylez_, 主席好。我把自动欢迎关掉了。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 嗝屁了，装不上了
<roylez_> hoxily: .
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 背去把
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 只能带一个箱子啊
<MeaCulpa1> 你不能乱用同事电脑的，security breach
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 那渣滓电脑...
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接dfs搜索也行吧
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我擦，我也葛p了...忘了active lvm
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 公司电脑linux进步去了~~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 呵呵，叫你丫编
<MeaCulpa1> 没事，搞个livecd chroot进去几分钟的事
<hamo> roylez_: 黑猫警长...
<roylez> hamo: .
<z365982546> 刚win7 crash 了
<hamo> roylez_: 无节操OP啊...
<roylez_> hamo: 节操是神马
 * hamo 果然无节操...
<z365982546> hi
<kk> z365982546, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 总算找到原因了，操蛋的meanwhile库太老了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 2010年的...
<MeaCulpa1> meanwhile本来就很老
<z365982546> \33
<yall> kk: -o
<kk> yall, 哇！  ㍮ 
 * hamo 洗澡去...
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • Arch + LXDE + Openbox = Extremely simple http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373552 为了简洁，抛弃gnome3。还有比我更洁癖的么？ simple is better. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zgm — 2012-05-06 22:20
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆也洗澡？是下烂泥塘吧？
<z365982546> \n
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1:
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 貌似这次可以过了...
<vic> 论坛好慢 好慢 好慢
<vic> 论坛  你还敢再慢一点吗
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 成了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: nnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 去哪里买T恤啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国
<hamo> roylez_: 炫耀...
<roylez_> hamo: 穷人去米国买。富人在兲朝挥霍
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 根目录满了，怎么办……求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373554 我装的是双系统，分区到时候只分了两个区，分别挂载 /根目录和/home目录，现在根目录快要满了，/home目录还有几十个G ，我怎么才能把跟目录下的/var和/usr目录挂在到/home所在分区呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chiriemo — 2012-05-06 22:36
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 成功安装ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373556 成功安装ubuntu12.04表示很兴奋。特意分享下我的喜悦。 之前有安装kubuntu11.10，这里要吐槽一下kubuntu，单单设置字体和安装输入法就够你折腾的了。 而且k下的软件包管理工具确实烂到家了，你要找什么软件还得重新安装新德力。 kde是很华丽，可是谁忍受得了调试阶段的无æ
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ....
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 改了啥
 * MeaCulpa1 娘累个蛋...忘了开devtmpfs
<MeaCulpa1> udev-182...又得重编一次内核
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 哥伦比亚T-Shirt不错，便宜，免烫
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我买了好几件，还是后悔买的不够多
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 只能带一只箱子...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ?
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 两件阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 一件
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 去的时候一只，回来两只？
<MeaCulpa1> 为啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: UA就这说法
<MeaCulpa1> 哦
<MeaCulpa1> 东航大概在促销
<MeaCulpa1> 具体以行程单或者机票单子啥的为准，你应该去UA网站查查
<pesimer> http://zhan.renren.com/itmingong?from=ownerfollowing&checked=true
<kk> pesimer,啥网址y IT.minGong - 人人小站
<MeaCulpa1> 19.99 USD的T-Shirt这里卖3xxRMB...
<Destine> roylez_, continental!!!!
<MeaCulpa1> 一件行李不是逼你买电子产品么，哈哈
<roylez_> Destine: 死去吧，都出票了
<happyaron> roylez_: 买UA的都忧伤。
<MeaCulpa1> continental早被吞病了
<MeaCulpa1> happyaron: 座位宽敞
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 服务不一样。。。
<Destine> MeaCulpa1, not the same!
<MeaCulpa1> happyaron: 东航的飞机，座位要比外航的多一排
<MeaCulpa1> 久坐要血栓的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> 如果一个血栓正好通过你髋关节的瓣膜并且被堵住...
<happyaron> roylez_: 坐UA去趟美国，大概的感觉就是做硬座火车跑13个小时。
<Destine> roylez_, UA's meals suck.
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我老婆单位出的UA都是两件，只不过第二间收费，帮客人作掉了而已
<MeaCulpa1> happyaron: 比东航好
<MeaCulpa1> happyaron: 东航去美国，从上飞机，边上就是老头老太，打牌，吃瓜子...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa1: 没坐过。额。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 70刀呢
<MeaCulpa1> happyaron: 基本没有白人
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 赚得回来的
 * pesimer 普通青年:有活老公干，没活干老公。文艺青年:有活老婆干，没活干老婆。2B青年:有活右手干，没活左手干
<Destine> roylez_, continental has icecream, cheese burger and good wine.
<roylez_> Destine: 说国语吧
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: Continental转机麻烦
<Destine> roylez_, i wanted to...... fcitx crashed...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 睡觉，太困了，热爆了
<MeaCulpa1> 除了UA和AA, 去中部都是麻烦
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 睡吧
<happyaron> roylez_: 倒卖coach，70刀肯定能回来。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 是啊，wichita 。。。
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我老婆还是说两件...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 我知道这地方，还是在一个僵尸片里听说的
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你有票号哇
<Destine> roylez_, coach~~~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 有的吧
<Destine> roylez, elizabeth arden~
<roylez_> Destine: 大路货
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 你去的时候带一件，到底带几件，以你的记录，机票为准，别听国旅的
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: Arden的生姜味润肤露不错，便宜
<Destine> roylez_, for you to pay for your luggage.
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: 其他都是LJ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 我看了ua官方网页，1件
<pesimer> adam8157: read函数从键盘读取数据，为什么第一个read读取不了？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: o
<roylez_> Destine: 你学坏了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 明天把你的记录编号和票号拿来看看
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 睡了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 好的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 上周五我完全没干活，email都没处理....明天要糟糕
<pesimer> ofan: read函数从键盘读取数据，为什么第一个read读取不了/
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 比我好，我拖了几件烂事情...还要复习考试...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 明白了
<MeaCulpa1> UA的国际段是2件行李，但是国内段是1件
<MeaCulpa1> UA国内你要再支出25美刀
<MeaCulpa1> 东航+AA的话，行李算东航的，所以就面了国内的25刀
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 你有一段Austin到Wichita的，要付费第二间行李
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 如果是国际航班接单个国内段，2件ok的
<MeaCulpa1> 你可以在Kansas买个箱子...
<pesimer> mugebjgd: read函数从键盘读取数据，为什么第一个read读取不了/
<mugebjgd> pesimer: 人品不好
<pesimer> mugebjgd: 搜不到用read读取键盘的例子在网上，
<mugebjgd> pesimer: man
<pesimer> mugebjgd: man里没写
<mugebjgd> pesimer: 那就没辙了
<mugebjgd> pesimer: 大周日的 你没事来问这个 扫兴
<pesimer> mugebjgd: 发现连printf都数不出数据了、
<pesimer> mugebjgd: 我的gcc出毛病了?
<pesimer> mugebjgd: 我的gcc现在好神奇呀
<pesimer> mugebjgd: #include "stdio.h" int main(void){printf("hi");}  gcc dd.c -o dd  run:dd ^C记录了0+0 的读入 记录了0+0 的写出 0字节(0 B)已复制，13.5718 秒，0.0 kB/秒
 * pesimer 这是神马情况？
<pesimer> happyaron: help
<pesimer> MaskRay: help
<pesimer> PORNMAN: help
<pesimer> hoxily: help
<hoxily> pesimer: ?
<pesimer> hoxily:  #include "stdio.h" int main(void){printf("hi");}  gcc dd.c -o dd  run:dd ^C记录了0+0 的读入 记录了0+0 的写出 0字节(0 B)已复制，13.5718 秒，0.0 kB/秒
<pesimer> hoxily: printf函数输出不了东西，我按ctrl c出现了这种提示
<hoxily> pesimer: 很奇怪。没遇到这种情况。
<pesimer> hoxily: 是我忘了加./
<hoxily> 原来如此
<pesimer> hoxily: lin果然和win不一样。。。win下直接command,lin下得./
<hoxily> pesimer: bash 默认的 PATH 是不包含当前目录 . 的。
<pesimer> hoxily: 那win是怎么作的？
<hoxily> pesimer: 你可以这么干，让它像windows cmd下一样： PATH=.:$PATH
<pesimer> hoxily: 嗯
<pesimer> hoxily: read scanf getchar之类的输入函数是以从键盘键入\n作为结束吗？
<hoxily> pesimer: 不是
<pesimer> hoxily: 那是怎么判断输入结束
<hoxily> pesimer: 传说中的 EOF 在bash里通过一行开头键入ctrl-d来输入，表示文件结束了。
<pesimer> hoxily: WO DE JI ZI MAO SI SI JI LE
<alvin_rxg> pesimer: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *r4`Jl*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<pesimer> hoxily: MY SYSTEM MAYBE CRASH
<hoxily> pesimer: scanf， getchar，会读取输入缓冲区的内容。 因此如果scanf("%d", &a);scanf("%d", &b); 而输入了 123 456 <Enter>
<CyrusYzGTt> EOF貌似還是用EOF結束的
<hoxily> pesimer: 那么，第二个scanf并不会等待用户输入，直接就得到了456这个值。
<pesimer> hoxily: 刚才gnome貌似崩溃了
<pesimer> 今天晚上好怪异
<imadper> hoxily: 缓冲区是tty的缓冲区, 还是stdin的缓冲区?
<hoxily> pesimer: 你的 read 是什么函数？
<pesimer> hoxily: alt+tab失灵了
<hoxily> imadper: 我哪知道。
<pesimer> hoxily: 工具栏消失了
<hoxily> imadper: stdin可以被重定向成任何东西吧。
<pesimer> hoxily: 刚才貌似崩溃了，然后又缓回来了，好怪异，今天晚上
<pesimer> hoxily: 你还在吗？
<ofan> pesimer: 代码？
<pesimer> ofan: 是我忘了运行之前加./
<ofan> 奥
<pesimer> ofan: read函数是用啥写的？
<ofan> pesimer: c里的？
<pesimer> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> pesimer: c
<ofan> 不是标准库里的
<pesimer> ofan: 我以为有些系统调用函数是用汇编写的，原来我想错了
<ofan> pesimer: 是有汇编的
<pesimer> ofan: 那这些函数的源代码在哪里能看到呢?
<ofan> pesimer: 下内核源码
<pesimer> ofan: 从哪下
<ofan> ..
<ofan> pesimer: kernel.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<ofan> github也有镜像
<ofan> 先装git
<ofan> 然后git clone到本地
<pesimer> ofan: 额，我是个新手，用linux才两个月，有很多东西都不懂，
<ofan> pesimer: 多混irc就懂了
<pesimer> ofan: kernel.org上啥位置能下源码？
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<ofan> pesimer: 能
<ofan> pesimer: 你直接下linus的repo吧，https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: torvalds/linux · GitHub
<pesimer> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> pesimer: 你cd到某个文件夹下，然后 git clone https://github.com/torvalds/linux.git
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: torvalds/linux · GitHub
<ofan> 然后就有个linux文件夹，里面就是内核的全部
<pesimer> ofan: 我试试
<pesimer> ofan: 提示没安装git...
<ofan> pesimer: 安装
<ofan> apt-get install git
<pesimer> ofan: 嗯
<pesimer> ofan: 显示这个Initialized empty Git repository in /home/lolkamea/git_kernel/linux/.git/
<ofan> pesimer: 命令还有
<ofan>  https://github.com/torvalds/linux.git
<ofan> git clone  https://github.com/torvalds/linux.git
<ofan> 这是一条命令
<jamakeng> 想请教一下各位，我的电脑安装新的12.04感觉非常的卡，简直不能正常使用。但是这台电脑的配置在跑centos 的时候是没有问题的，我需要怎样才能比较流畅的使用12.04呢？电脑配置AMD 3000+ 1GRAM 40G硬盘 GS6600显卡。
<haoshanhaoshui> 该查看下是哪个进程让机器卡了
<ofan> jamakeng: 加内存
<pesimer> ofan: 安装git后，新建了个目录，然后在那个目录里运行git clone https://github.com/torvalds/linux.git就出现Initialized empty Git repository了
<jamakeng> haoshanhaoshui， ofan：内存占用不多，主要是CPU经常100%
<ofan> jamakeng: htop
<ofan> 看cpu占用
<jamakeng> ofan：谢谢，查找出原因再请教。
<alvin_rxg> 然后退了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: yoooo
<pesimer> ofan: 你发的那个链接里我点了那个zip,然后就开始下载了，下的是源码?
<pesimer> ofan: 120MB
<ofan> 哪来的zip
<pesimer> ofan: https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<kk> pesimer ⇪ t: torvalds/linux · GitHub
<ofan> download as zip?
<pesimer> ofan: 在Linux kernel source tree下边有个zip
<pesimer> ofan: 我点了那个zip,然后就开始下载了，torvalds-linux-v....zip
<pesimer> ofan: 那个是吗
<haoshanhaoshui> 总会有一个进程占据100%cpu的，kill掉，重装它。或者降低它的版本
<alvin_rxg> - -!   http://www.douban.com/note/213215920/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 朋友来了有西瓜，敌人来了有钢叉
<alvin_rxg> 楼上在说啥？
<alvin_rxg> nabend
<ofan> pesimer: 你就运行 git clone  https://github.com/torvalds/linux.git
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: torvalds/linux · GitHub
<ofan> 12.04里gnome-setting会占用cpu过高
<alvin_rxg> 张润土 是谁啊
<pesimer> ofan: 运行之后提示Initialized empty Git repository in /home/user
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你是 win7?
<alvin_rxg> \b: debian 呀
<\b> alvin_rxg: windows
<ofan> pesimer: 你怎么输的命令
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是 7
<\b> alvin_rxg:   win7  的  mingw bug 修复了吗?
<pesimer> ofan: 直接在终端模拟器里输入的git clone https...
<alvin_rxg> 呃……没用过那东西。。。 win7 只是玩游戏的时候开一下
<ofan> pesimer: 再输一遍
<PORNMAN> j
<ofan> pesimer: 换个文件夹
<PORNMAN> ..
<PORNMAN> ...
<PORNMAN> ....
<pesimer> ofan: 都输入3遍了。。。
<pesimer> ofan: 我那个120MB的zip下载下来了
<ofan> pesimer: 奥
<pesimer> ofan: torvalds-linux-v3.4-rc5xxx.zip
<pesimer> ofan: 这个就是源码吧
<pesimer> ofan: 里面很多文件夹，我要找的read函数在哪个文件夹里？
<pesimer> 那么多的文件，都不知道自己需要的在哪，编辑文件的人不会都放网站上呀，
<pesimer> 在printf.c里面没看到write函数呀？
<\b> ctags 一下不就行了
<pesimer> 哦，还没学很多指令，
<pesimer> \b: 刚才在\home下建了个目录，现在竟然没有了，太怪了
 * pesimer 今天晚上好怪异呀，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<pesimer> vmlinuz是啥
<pesimer> alvin_rxg: 根目录下多了两个文件vmlinuz和initd.img
<pesimer> 好多不明白的东西，好讨厌这种感觉。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<\b> pesimer:    vmlinuz 是内核的压缩
<\b> pesimer: 你说的是 /home?
<pesimer> \b: 是根
<pesimer> \b: 根下多了这两个文件，和home文件夹下建了一个文件夹，莫名奇妙的消失了
<\b> 哦
<pesimer> \b: 文件夹的名字是git_kernel，是不是名字有问题
<\b> 不是
<\b> 只要你不命名成  .  或者 .. 都没问题
<ofan> 内核也是压缩的？
<pesimer> \b: 但是它神奇的消失了，
<\b> 你记错地方了吥
<pesimer> \b: 我建的你认为我会记错吗？而且我还cd进去了
<pesimer> \b: vmlinuz文件上面还有个黑色的箭头，感觉好诡异
<\b> 是一个 link
<pesimer> \b: initd.img的名字上面也有一个黑色的箭头
<\b> 也是一个 link
<pesimer> 以前没见过它们两
<pesimer> \b: 今天晚上太诡异了，我还是去睡觉吧，
 * pesimer 设计键盘的人把\键放在]下边的人都脑残了吗？设计个毛啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
 * pesimer 真讨要把\
 * pesimer 把\放到]下边的人，吃脑残片吃多了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
 * pesimer 睡觉去
<alvin_rxg> 别怪他，他不知道 xmodmap
<alvin_rxg> Raspberry Pi~~~
<xiamx> 你买了？
<alvin_rxg> 想买。
<xiamx> 是不是都卖完了？
<xiamx> 我也想入一个
<alvin_rxg> 等下半年
<alvin_rxg> canada，膜拜
<alvin_rxg> 我说， raspberry pi 当初是为了卖给学校，卖给小孩的。现在似乎全被玩技术的人买走了？
<xiamx> 哈哈 差不多
<xiamx> 因为便宜啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 买了留给孩子用
<alvin_rxg> ofan: x_X  你有孩子了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还没，会有的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 啊哈，你有女朋友了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 女朋友还不好找？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 求教
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你有同学没
<alvin_rxg> 有哇
<alvin_rxg> 兔子不吃窝边草呀
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要电话，约会，ooxx
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那就出去找
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 看餐厅里哪个服务员好要电话
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<xiamx> 都是好方法
<ofan> xiamx: 夜猫？
<xiamx> ofan, 在国外
<ofan> xiamx: 哪？
<alvin_rxg> canada
<ofan> xiamx: 怎么办技术移民？
<xiamx> 我看好多服务器都把 /usr/bin 挂载成tmpfs，这个在desktop上好实现么？
<xiamx> ofan, 目前越来越难了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你都 phd 了，还不简单么？
<ofan> xiamx: 这知道
<ofan> xiamx: 怎么办？ 要准备啥
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我都荣誉教授了
<xiamx> ofan, 英语，各种手续，然后等
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ofan> xiamx: 啥要求
<ofan> c/c++,java?
 * alvin_rxg bachelor 在读的我，膜拜 ofan 
<xiamx> ofan, 起码得python 四级过了吧
<ofan> xiamx: python四级？
<alvin_rxg> python 四级？
<ofan> xiamx: 哪考？
<xiamx> 哈哈哈
<xiamx> 我不知道，我是跟着父母过来的
<ofan> xiamx: 笑毛 很严肃呢
<ofan> xiamx: 去打听打听
<ofan> us 转到加拿大应该比较容易吧
<xiamx> ofan, 恩
<xiamx> ofan, 这倒是
<ofan> xiamx: 不是移民
<ofan> xiamx: 移民去加拿大没压力
<xiamx> ofan, 那你是想？
<ofan> xiamx: 技术移民啊
<ofan> xiamx: 加拿大可以
<xiamx> ofan, 是可以啊，想移赶紧办吧
<xiamx> 这边从改政策
<xiamx> 再过两年你就要考法语了
<ofan> xiamx: 我会点法语  啊哈哈哈哈
<ofan> 学过
<xiamx> ofan, 厉害啊
<ofan> xiamx: 就会个bonjour
<xiamx> ofan, 蒙混考官足够了
<ofan> xiamx: 具体咋高
<xiamx> ofan, 去找中介吧
<ofan> xiamx: 不找中介
<ofan> nnnd 太黑
<xiamx> ofan, ...
<ofan> xiamx: 你当中介吧
<xiamx> ofan, 中介的资源从会比较多的
<xiamx> *总
<ofan> xiamx: 技术移民中介？
<ofan> xiamx: 得多少钱
<xiamx> ofan, 我一问三不知
<xiamx> ofan, 不要问我
<new2> :)
<ofan> 擦擦
<xiamx> 又来了个野猫？还是在美国的？
<alvin_rxg> 那是国内的家伙
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 你这是咋看的？
<alvin_rxg> xiamx: xsel + perl + ip138
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 原来如此
<new2> 刚刚，也就是三个小时前，我把12.04，安装好，更新后重启就花屏了。。
<new2> 然后我不理她一下，现在又好了。。
<new2> 我擦！
<xiamx> new2, 杯具
<xiamx> ubuntu每次升级都让人很火
<alvin_rxg> 难怪 ubuntu 的点击率被 linuxmint 赶超了
<xiamx> 想求这个稳定不容易啊
<new2> .
<new2> bye~
<\b> alvin_rxg:  所里面网管给安装的都是 mint
<\b> alvin_rxg:  机房里是一个 debian 的修改版
<\b> alvin_rxg:   ssh / http 服务器用的又是 ubuntu...
<alvin_rxg> 这俩都不错的
<alvin_rxg> 啊？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 全州最牛逼的两台超级计算机, 装的又是 redhat
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<xiamx> Centos
<\b> centos 这几年落后了
<\b> 补丁跟不上
<\b>  据说 scientifix 不错
<xiamx> 是维护太少了么？
<xiamx> \b
<\b> xiamx:  不知道现在怎样,  之前补丁落后, 已经积起民怨了
<\b> 靠
<\b>  gnome terminal 怎么禁用  F10  键?
<\b> 唉, 又打印了一份 97MB 的 pdf....
<yanbo> \b: 多少页啊
<\b> 没几页
<\b> 上学期每门课 300 页,  打印了 1000 多页....居然没花多少钱.
<xiamx> 一页多少钱？
<yanbo> \b: 好猛啊
<\b> yanbo: 刚在考虑, 有两本书, 要不要分章节打印....
<xiamx> 我这边一页7分
<\b> xiamx: 双面打印 3.5 分一张纸
<xiamx> \b, 这是啥国家？
<yanbo> 确实比较便宜的啊
<\b> 我一般用 adobe reader 的 print as booklet ,   然后自己装订,  这样4页 pdf 才花掉一张纸
<\b> 0.035 €
<piggybox> 浪费纸张啊
<xiamx> 欧元啊
<xiamx> 我平衡了
<xiamx> 现在打印一张纸的成本大概多少？
<yanbo> 原来是这样子滴
<\b> 买一张 80g 的白纸也要花这么多钱...
<xiamx> 大学里打印都这个价钱？
<\b> 呆了两个大学, 价钱一样
<\b> mugebjgd 在的那个城市, 打印不用钱, 但要自己帯纸
<xiamx> 真好
<\b> 你那里不好吗
<SedLex> Hello :)
<kk>  06:04
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-29
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园网锐捷客户端认证问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423327 认证时出现：If system work in DHCP mode，please resume IP adress！搜了很多资料都没有成功，该怎么办？我已经在网络中心改了linux接入，必须用xrgsu认证。 我的网络设置有问题吗？大家帮我看看 http:/ …
<abinez> 各位：早
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 早
<abinez> momo
<imtxc> abinez: 早
<abinez> imtxc: momo
 * imtxc 踢飞 abinez
<abinez> 看，外国进口的gaoji货
<imtxc> abinez: 什么东西
<abinez> http://view.news.qq.com/zt2013/ablq/index.htm
<abinez> 英国产滴
<abinez> 高级哇，笑话
<imtxc> .......
<abinez> 迷信外国月亮就是比较圆的后果
<imtxc> 没有吧
<imtxc> 这个仅仅是某些既得利益者搞的
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • (pymacs-load "ropemacs" "rope-") 这句报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423328 (pymacs-load "ropemacs" "rope-") 到这边报错 .emacs已经加载配置如下: (setq pymacs-load-path '("C:/Python27/Lib/site-packages/rope" "C:/Python27/Lib/site-packages/ropemacs")) 出错信息如下: Debugger entered--Lisp error: (error "Pymacs loading rope …
<imtxc> abinez: 就跟某些号称给 army， gov 做“项目”的软件公司一样，赚到钱就行，那些公司的软件质量，不比这个“摩尔探测器”高多少吧
<skraito> hi all anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 everyone is welcome
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • michael kors handbags outlet xt 57 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423331 [b]michael kors handbags[b] Some voters are definitely significantly more picky as opposed to understand more about running shoe to have regard to their pearl necklaces Some all women need to understand more about only wear there is a that are quite delicate,whilst vario …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • cpu温度过高求解！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423333 如题啊！看了半小时视频直接自动关机了。。我看只是开个火狐cpu使用率都会升到80％。。求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ytq12345 — 2013-04-29 9:25
<iwii> http://ruby-china.org/topics/10120
<iwii> http://ruby-china.org/topics/10120
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Ruby China | NB 的 Vim 插件 vim-dispatch » 社区
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了ubuntu+win8双系统，想知道ubuntu如何连接校园网。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423335 求各位前辈指教，小子装了win8+ubuntu。win8可以正常连接校园网（校园网是网页认证的），但是ubuntu不能连接。即使自己配置好了地址和DNS，但是ubuntu的网络连接那都是显示未联网 …
<imtxc> iwii: 这插件牛
<iwii> imtxc: 嗯
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 升级到13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423336 前天升级到13.10，还没有发现什么大问题，只是“软件更新器"的"设置"按钮不能用，按过没有反应，因此不能不能任意改变软件源，只能手工编辑软件源。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2013-04-29 10:14
<rich1> 很清静啊
<stardiviner> rich1: kid
<rich1> 什么意思 有很多种解释哦
<former> ´ó¸Å¶¼»¹Ã»Æð´²°É
<^k^> former say: 大概都还没起床吧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<stardiviner> rich1: ~ child
<rich1> 你在种葡萄吗现在 stardiviner
<rich1> 我是成年人拉都18 了
<stardiviner> rich1: 看书
<psychologe> haha
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在雙系統中去除Windows而只保留Kubuntu? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423337 請教諸位： 有沒有辦法可以在不重裝系統的前提下將雙系統中的Windows 7去掉而只保留Kubuntu 10.10？ 或者說，如果直接格式化C盤（以及其它Windows分區），如何修改啟動引導文件Grub？  …
<stardiviner> 才18啊。。。。
<rich1> 网上比书本上的内容跟丰富跟真实
<stardiviner> 书上的比较全面，并且详细。
<rich1> 18 怎么了 青春无敌
<iMadper> 是不是孩子, 跟多大没关系~ 我一直觉得还是个孩子呢~
<rich1> 不想看书很枯燥
<stardiviner> 再说网上关于葡萄种植的资料很少的。
<rich1> 为什么应为无忧无虑的生活已经离你远去了很怀念吧哈哈
<stardiviner> iMadper: right. me too
<rich1> 去网上买吧 亚马逊可能有哦
<stardiviner> rich1: 不是因为不再无忧无虑，而是成人的世界太无聊。
<rich1> 何以见得 举个例子啊
<stardiviner> 我就是在亚马逊买的。买了600多。
<rich1> 承认的世界有很多诱惑
<rich1> 你以前没种个葡萄吗 你爸没教你种啊 多想果农请教a
<stardiviner> 比如要考虑生活，要考虑人际什么的，要背负责任什么的。很多啊。
<rich1> 搞了半年你想逃避责任啊
<imtxc> stardiviner: 葡萄很好种
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你会？
<rich1> 小孩还不是要考虑生活啊
<former> ÏÖÔÚÄØ?
<^k^> former say: 现在呢? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> stardiviner: 恩啊
<imtxc> stardiviner: 亲自种过啊
<former> Õâ¸ö£¬Ôõô¸Ä³É  UTF-8  °¡ £¿£¿£¿
<stardiviner> rich1: 从不理解责任是必须背负的这么一回事。
<^k^> former say: 这个，怎么改成 UTF-8 啊 ？？？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc> stardiviner: 搭好架子基本上不用管
<imtxc> stardiviner: 不过就是我们那边冬天太冷要把葡萄树埋起来第二年再挖出来
<stardiviner> imtxc: 靠，不一样的啊
<imtxc> stardiviner: 不知道别的地方怎么样
<skraito> hi all anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 everyone is welcome
<rich1> 哇你那个是粗放经营哦
<^k^> skraito: .. ..
<rich1> 什么山寨组织啊
<imtxc> stardiviner: 哦，那我就不清楚了，我只是在自己家院子里面种过几棵 rich1 
<rich1> 你家住别墅啊还有院子还是四合院啊我很喜欢住平房
<stardiviner> imtxc: 很大不同的。
<imtxc> rich1: 农村
<imtxc> stardiviner: 哦，那就当我没说当我没种过
<rich1> 我喜欢农村是那种新农村吗家家都有小独栋房子
<stardiviner> imtxc: 差点我以为可以多一个可以请教的人。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装13.04后没有多桌面切换了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423338 如题所示，怎么使用多桌面切换啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 welenwho — 2013-04-29 10:47
<rich1> 农村现在很富裕哟的地方 你不会是华西村把把stardiviner
<rich1> 问个问题kk到底是男的还是女的啊
<stardiviner> 不可能，我家就是比不穷要穷那么一点的那种。
<stardiviner> robot，是无性的。
<rich1> 你太谦虚了 建议你去看一步电音 云端漫步 设置机器的人
<imtxc> stardiviner: 哦，你要种什么样的葡萄？ 我就见过这一种葡萄
<stardiviner> imtxc: 大片的标准化种植。
<rich1> 好浪漫哦 美国的 关于葡萄庄园的片子
<imtxc> stardiviner: 哦，那就高端了，我不懂，
<rich1> 我觉得葡萄不太肯恩标准化种植， 要是那样你的葡萄卖不出好价钱 要精耕细作
<stardiviner> imtxc: 其实，只要会一点生物学，看农业书就没问题。就是实际种植麻烦多多。
<stardiviner> rich1: 葡萄要供应很多人吃的。。。。
<rich1> 什么叫品牌效益
<rich1> 高端的稀有产品注定只能是那少数个人消费的起的 
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我就是在自家院子里面种两棵自己吃
<rich1> 由该吃饭了真烦 你不是规模化种植的吗
<rich1> 我感觉我们都来错地方了在这里讨论这些问题haha
<stardiviner> imtxc: 院子栽培比较省心，而且确实可以这样放开手让它自己长。
<stardiviner> rich1: right, an Irc channel #grape-cn ....
<rich1> 只有你一个人哈哈
<mirage09> 貌似
<rich1> 他自己建的 我感觉irc上的中文频道很少啊
<psychologe> rich1, 
<imtxc> stardiviner: 对啊 都不用管
<imtxc> stardiviner: 不过也长不出太多的来
<psychologe> 有人能在dash中搜索google drive中的文件 么？
<psychologe> ？？
<stardiviner> imtxc: 还可以夏天乘凉什么的。要多的话，就要加点技术了，比如施肥，加粗藤之类的。
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 没dash, 没google driver.
<rich1> 地中海黑泥是很好的肥料
<psychologe> iMadper, 又是YOU ,haha
<stardiviner> rich1: 那个真心用不起，
<iMadper> psychologe: 恩, 我是windowser打进irc的卧底
<mirage09> 真安静！
<stardiviner> 。。。。
<rich1> windowser 是什么东东啊
<psychologe> iMadper, 快点弃暗投明吧
<ppc_echo> 怎么样在pidgin里面设置不提醒别人进入聊天室和离开聊天室
<psychologe> ppc_echo, pidgin不知道，x-chat有这个设置
<psychologe> iMadper, how old are you,,怎么老是你，haha
<rich1> pidgin  li mian bu shi you she zhi ma 
<alvin_rxg> rich1: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *G"WGm^*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<mirage09> 搜狗的云输入法chrome插件貌似乱码？
<mirage09> 还是用本地的fcitx+sogou吧
<psychologe> 这里有玩arduino的极客吗？
<iMadper> psychologe: 为啥win7就是暗?
<iMadper> psychologe: 你能登陆工行网银吗?
<iMadper> rich1: 用拼音, 等于逼我t你. 
<rich1> 我没却换出来
<iMadper> rich1: 那就删掉重新输入. 
<psychologe> 难倒我了
<rich1> 切换出中文啦 刚才和米国人聊天
<iMadper> rich1: 让米国佬学中文吧. 
<iMadper> rich1: 不然米国佬怎么看的懂你的拼音?
<rich1> 介绍个中文频道好吗
<iMadper> rich1: 没有别的中文频道合适了. 
<rich1> 你这是卖面粉的见不得买石灰的
<iMadper> rich1: 我只是描述一个事实.
<psychologe> rich1, 他说的是真的
<iMadper> rich1: 你的这个问题, 四年前我就问过了
<rich1> 你问的谁啊
<iMadper> rich1: 这个频道又不是我开的, 我没必要维护这里. 
<iMadper> rich1: 不信你自己去找, 我不拦你~
<iMadper> rich1: 听人劝, 吃饱饭, 孩子. 
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [求教]现在PHP5.4在ARCH上无法开启mysql是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423339 在PHP.INI里开启了 extension=pdo_mysql.so extension=mysqli.so extension=mysql.so 但在phpinfo没有mysql,只有mysqli和pdo_mysql,为什么,球指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxcqcv — 2013-04-29 3:26
<iMadper> roylez: ruby有啥合适的小型嵌入式数据库吗?
<iMadper> roylez: 微型的就可以了. 
<piggybox> sqlite不够小么
<iMadper> piggybox: 能更小点儿的吗? 我要求很简单, dbm之类的都够. 
<iMadper> piggybox: 再不行我就自己写了. 
<iMadper> piggybox: 我就存几个文件路径而已. 
<iMadper> s/路径/撸jing/
<iMadper> piggybox: 恩, 我去找找dbm的ruby binding
<piggybox> iMadper: 标准库里有dbm，就是unix dbm的外包
<iMadper> http://ruby-doc.org/stdlib-1.9.3/libdoc/dbm/rdoc/DBM.html   恩, 找到了, thx
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Class: DBM (Ruby 1.9.3) 
<rich1> imadper 我不是孩子我是成年人咯
<imtxc> rich1: 丫说话终于带名字了
<rich1> 我不知道是设置吗还是手写输入啊
<rich1> imtxc
<rich1> 好麻烦啊imtxc
<imtxc>  /ignore list
<psychologe> rich1, 用自动补全名字
<rich1> 不懂那个那个命令
 * imtxc lol
<ppc_> xchat怎么取消进入聊天室提醒
<psychologe> rich1, 看设置里没有快捷键。
<psychologe> ppc_, 点频道右键，有个setting
<rich1> 我用的是instant bird 还没深入研究过呢貌似没有快捷键啊
<ppc_> 哦，看到了
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求助：小键盘不能正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423341 我遇到的问题是我的小键盘好像被设置成:模拟鼠标功能了，网上说按ctrl+shift+Num可以互相切换，但我是了很多次都不行，，，不知道怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cqboy1991 — 2013-04-29 11:38
<psychologe> hide join/part message
<rich1> 该吃饭l咯
<psychologe> hoho
<psychologe> 大伙今天都在休假吧
<imtxc> psychologe: nono
<psychologe> imtxc, 我还以为只有我们洗碗工不放假呢
<rich1> 洗碗工是什么工种啊
<abinez> 饭店里面的工作
<abinez> 伙夫
<abinez> 煮饭阿姨
<abinez> 精力充沛而且非常有力
<rich1> 我才不信呢他说的是it 界的洗碗工
<abinez> 难道IT界吃饭就木有用洗碗啦？
<abinez> 手抓饭？
<abinez> 木有饭堂啦？
<rich1> 谁信啊洗碗工上irc 这个频道
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • where can i find nike free run 2 cmekhjz 572102976 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423344 12643 12643 <h1>12643</h1>vitamin Wagon now carries Osteoarthritis Pain Management, which <strong>12643</strong> is a proprietary formula composed of certified organic medicinal plant extracts and homeopathic medicines which <strong>12643</strong> have  …
<skraito> hi all anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 everyone is welcome
<mirage09> ?
<mirage09> 动作真迅速
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • [求助]vlc和smplayer等带前端播放器导致xorg崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423345 各位前辈，本人新装13.04，最近在使用播放器软件时遇到问题。因为系统自带播放器无法硬解，我先后安装了vlc和smplayer等播放器，但总是在进行首选项设置时突然黑屏，一秒钟后显示nvid …
<jiero> abinez: GNU洗碗机
<jiero> rich1: 不信？
<abinez> 马萨诸塞州一个鞋厂的监工说：“让一个身强力壮体格健全的１８岁小伙子，在这里的任何一架机器旁边工作，我能够使他在２２岁时头发变成灰白
<jiero> abinez: 干一行爱一行。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 然后呢?就这样没了?
<jiero> 风云过后
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 你想说你裤子都脱了? lol~
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 突然想到一个笑话
<abinez> 然后罢工啦
<abinez> 接着就是劳动节的诞生
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一个日本人来公司上班,说我是一个加班狂,希望大家配合,然后一个月后他回去了,说这不是人干的
<cifer> 各位，在下挺好奇，linux用户使用五笔输入的和使用拼音输入的比例是多少？
<abinez> 20：80
<cifer> 有没有这方面的统计？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我是双拼
<cifer> 20：80是真的？
<abinez> 显然用拼音的多过五笔
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 不信你在这里问10个人
<iMadper> abinez: 那很有可能是0:10. 
<abinez> 嗯
<cifer> iMadper: 我也刚想这么说
<jiero> Dual (2 ) QUAD XEON W5580 3.2GHz
<jiero> 48GB RAM 2TB SATA Hard Drive 3.5"
<iMadper> cifer: 恩. 
<iMadper> jiero: 不错, 哪儿找的服务器?
<abinez> jiero: 送给我吧
<abinez> 表扔le
<jiero> iMadper:  www.ebay.com.au/itm//121092524528
<alvin_rxg> Title: HP Z800 2x QUAD XEON W5580 3.2GHz 48GB 2TB HDD NVidia FX4800 - Excellent Gaming | eBay (@ ebay.com.au)
<abinez> 这个不是服务器的说
<iMadper> jiero: 还是买不起. 
<jiero> iMadper: $2350
<abinez> 这个是工作站
<abinez> 娃哈哈
<abinez> 这个牛爆了
<abinez> 才2350美刀
<iMadper> jiero: $: echo "2350 * 6.16" | bc  ==>  14476.00   不贵
<jiero> iMadper:  www.ebay.com.au/itm/130889275650 这个。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Acer Veriton X480 W7 CORE2DUO 3 16GHz 4G 160GB Support 4 Display GF8400GS | eBay (@ ebay.com.au)
 * jiero 也就买得起这个。
<iMadper> jiero: 这个有点儿弱, 没有卖的必要. 
<abinez> 嗯，买个高配版的水果笔记本都比这个贵
<rich1> 这个应该能运行战地3了吧 dellalien 才2000这个真的是工作站级别的？
<iMadper> jiero: 运费呀, 少年.
 * jiero 一共 6000元。
<jiero> iMadper: 不是，是让澳大利亚的亲人买
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那还行. 
<iMadper> rich1: 2k刀呀, 孩子
<abinez> rich1:战地4都可以的
<iMadper> workstation很多配置不怎么高的. 
<jiero> iMadper: 服务器1Ghz的国内租一个月多少钱？
<rich1> dellalien的x18 也1999刀啊 这个工作站也太便宜了吧
<iMadper> jiero: vps? 还是真的主机?
<abinez> 还是自己买服务器吧
<jiero> iMadper: 都可以吧。当游戏服务器的话？
<abinez> 租的太贵了
<jiero> abinez: 你的网络够好啊。。。
<iMadper> jiero: vps, 国内不了解. 你直接ec2多好?
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。不懂，完全不懂
<abinez> jiero: 主机托管啊
<jiero> abinez: 还是那句不懂。
<jiero> abinez: 拉拉
<iMadper> jiero: 国内的vps我不了解, 国外的, linode的, 120/mon差不多. 
<abinez> 自己买服务器，给托管
<jiero> iMadper: 好贵。
<abinez> 快点挖矿去
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为每天1元还差不多。
<abinez> 挖金矿的说
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我自己在用123system的, 20刀, 一年. 
<iMadper> jiero: 可以给你个帐号玩玩~
<abinez> 或者去公路边搭个厕所
<iMadper> jiero: 如果你需要的话~
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> 坐等收钱
<iwii> GeForce 8400 GS 太差了吧
<iMadper> iwii: 考虑800rmb的价格. 还可以了
<abinez> jiero: 在路边的厕所收钱，简直就是暴利行业
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<rich1>  NVidia FX4800 是什么级别的显卡啊 好像是专业图形显卡是吧
<abinez> LOL
<iwii> iMadper: 我的笔记本都 GT540M 的显卡了
<iwii> iMadper: 2300元的笔记本
<abinez> 嗯，专业的图形显卡
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。不过国外服务器的话，挺难用来搞游戏的
<abinez> 你那个是玩游戏用的
<iMadper> iwii: 还不如直接apu呢
<iwii> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu_list.php
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmark Charts - Video Card Model List
<iMadper> jiero: 对, 延迟太高, 要日本才行, 我没有
<abinez> 香港的更好
<abinez> 更近
<jiero> iMadper: 以前曾经连到 alvin_rxg 的机器上。
<jiero> 卡死。
<iMadper> jiero: 我那个更开. 
<iMadper> jiero: 给你地址你自己ping一下试试看?
<iMadper> jiero: ping 64.31.59.195
<rich1> GT730L的怎么样啊 我的是这个的
<iMadper> rich1: 上个世纪的东西了...
<rich1> 笔记本的显卡 这个很差是吧
<iMadper> s/世纪/世界/
<iMadper> rich1: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.htmlhttp://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html   想找显卡性能, 来这里看
<rich1> 能买hasse 的吗 他的那个性价比比较高
<rich1> 钱包不给力 在好的只能看一看过一下烟瘾
<jiero> iMadper: 挺好的，才 214ms
<iMadper> jiero: 那你要试试看吗? 给你帐号?
<jiero> iMadper: lol 你没用它？
<iMadper> rich1: 尽量别买独立显卡. 
<rich1> 谁能介绍个4000元的极品配置的笔记本啊 在4000元档次内啊
<iMadper> jiero: 暂时还没用到, 以后我最多放个博客上去
<rich1> imadper 为什么呢要玩游戏啊
<iMadper> rich1: 无聊. 买个xbox, 爽多了
<jiero> rich1: 不玩就是了。
<iMadper> rich1: 才1k
<rich1> 1k ？
<iMadper> rich1: 笔记本, 稳定/散热好/随身/续航好 才重要. 
<iwii> rich1: http://www.hasee.com/cn/News_Views.html?news_views=center_news_xiangxi&newsid=5215
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 神舟电脑 HASEE
<jiero> iMadper: 就和你用qq一样，是被别人拉着去玩游戏的可能性大。
<rich1> 我的这个放在家里的 我的能用5小时 哈哈
<iwii> 买个 wii 玩游戏
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 帐号给你发过去了. 
<iMadper> jiero: 随意使用. 
<jiero> 哦。我要开始学习怎么用了。
<rich1> ps要是能接键盘就好了
<iMadper> xbox 360爽多了. 
<rich1> 好像画面没pc的好是吧
<iMadper> rich1: 怎么会...
<rich1> 听他们说的
<rich1> 能我不是还要去买一个高分辨率的电视啊
<iMadper> rich1: 显示器很便宜的. 
<iwii> xbox显卡不如 GT540
<iMadper> rich1: 几百块钱, 绝对比你笔记本自带的显示屏好多了
<iMadper> iwii: lol~
<rich1> 肯定三
<iMadper> iwii: 这个是要比硬件好坏吗?
<jiero> iwii: 显卡不如，但是优化后实际表现比多数显卡表现的强
<rich1> 但是玩fps 用手柄怪怪的
<jiero> 可以用鼠标。。。
<iMadper> rich1: 我宿舍的那个人, 天天玩fps, xbox360
<jiero> 自动瞄准~haha
<iMadper> jiero: +1
<rich1> xbox是比电脑便宜可是游戏好像要用正版的啊 这就是一大开销啊
<jiero> rich1: 电脑你不用？
<iMadper> rich1: 自己喜欢的游戏, 还舍不得买正版? 
<iMadper> rich1: ea快倒闭了. 
 * jiero 说，ea倒闭了更好。
<caleb-> EA这破公司倒了好
<caleb-> jiero++
 * jiero 说，所有发行商都倒闭了更好。
<iMadper> rich1: ubisoft就靠刺客信条和细胞分裂了
<lainme> EA要倒闭了？
 * jiero 说，世界上不需要发行商。
<caleb-> 多少人才和神作毁在 EA 手上
<iMadper> lainme: 恩. 
<rich1> 我这个人不喜欢被征关税 感觉很不爽
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<iMadper> rich1: 这不是你们这些玩家让游戏公司倒闭的借口
<rich1> cod online 居然拿给tc 代理哦
<rich1> imadper 你用的正版？
 * iMadper 虽然我也是大学之后才肯花钱买正版的...
<iMadper> rich1: sure
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423346 我在win7下安装ubuntu13.04 有个地方不明白 我的电脑有c、d、e盘，还有末尾的80G用来装ubuntu 我安装的时候在分区这步时发现 最后80g只能分出2部分 不能分第三部分了，如果80g分出两部分后最后还有剩余 就会显示最后一部分不 …
<iMadper> rich1: 我大学之后买了不少了, 大学之前零花钱太少, 实在没办法. 
<caleb-> iMadper: 只是因为花钱没人管吧？
<iMadper> rich1: 我钟爱的东西, 我都会想办法支持, 不然就成吸血鬼了~
<jiero> caleb-: 花钱没人在意。更悲哀了。
<rich1> 你现在在玩什么神作啊 孤岛？
<rich1> imadper
<jiero> caleb-: 我花钱了，制作者给我特权，我可以自己画 texture，他们就加到游戏里。
<jiero> caleb-: 但是我没干。
<iMadper> rich1: 我不玩游戏, 不过我用收费软件, 比如我现在手机上的邮件客户端, 20rmb买的
<caleb-> 啥邮件客户端还要花钱买。。。
<rich1> 可能你是干这行的所以有些支持本行业的意思
<iMadper> rich1: 我是学水产养殖的. 
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/4sjvX48.jpg
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> caleb-: 可以推送哦~
<jiero> iMadper: 真的？
<iMadper> jiero: .
<jiero> iMadper: 。推送？
<jiero> iMadper: 那是什么？
<jiero> rich1: 不论做什么，都支持那一行。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 就是通过截取免费短信来判断邮件什么时候到达~ 确实延迟小, 而且省电~
<iMadper> rich1: 对自己喜欢的游戏, 还当吸血鬼, 不合适吧?
<jiero> rich1: 去买衣服，就支持做衣服的。
<rich1> 这是谁的桌面啊 画面好好看哦
<jiero> rich1: 。那是mint自带的背景，谁做的就不知道了
<rich1> 好是没我的好看 我的是美丽的星云图哈哈
<iMadper> 每次想起来, 暴雪当年在国内卖魔兽争霸三, 结果1000份都没卖出去. 
<jiero> iMadper: 。后来就多了不是。
<iMadper> jiero: 后来, 代理商就倒闭了, 暴雪总共就在国内买了这么点儿..
<jiero> 买之前用少数人养多数人，买之后同样。
<jiero> iMadper: 后来不是还有代理？
<jiero> iMadper: 就是为了那些搞竞技的。
<rich1> 怎么贴图啊我想秀一下我的桌面背景图片 谢谢
<iMadper> jiero: 魔兽争霸没了, 别的游戏有. 
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> rich1: /topic 上面有写
<jiero> iMadper: 其实当年我对暴雪印象最不好的，就是因为移动中不能攻击，所以把暴雪的法则否定了。
<iMadper> jiero: 现在电影/音乐都要正版化, 以后软件也都正版化了就好了. 破解软件的, 一律坐牢15年. 
<jiero> iMadper: 嘿嘿，我就专门支持那些允许自由传播的。
<iMadper> jiero: 商业化, 能支持好游戏的. 
<rich1> pes 好像从来没被破解过啊
<jiero> iMadper: 若要商业化能支持好游戏，首先要灭掉渠道商。
<iMadper> rich1: pes? 实况足球? 我都玩过盗版的.
<jiero> rich1: 你错了吧。
<jiero> rich1: 我都听说过。
<iMadper> jiero: 消灭那些非主流杀马特洗剪吹小学生才是王道!
<jiero> 。
<jiero> iMadper: 小学生还有变化余地。
<rich1> 2012-2013
<iMadper> 劲舞团/cf, 这些在三线城市太火了. 
<jiero> rich1: 哦。为啥一定要玩新的？
<iMadper> rich1: 买去呗, 很贵吗? 
 * jiero 很奇怪，那种追新的意义。
<iMadper> rich1: 不过我能理解小孩子零花钱不多, 用盗版. 而且我觉得这个时候用盗版很心安理得.
<rich1> cf简直就是垃圾但是还是很红 不懂
 * jiero 曾经很奇怪，为啥有些人一定要先看盗版视频，不等2天，看发布的同样免费的正版的。
<jiero> 2天的耐性都没有
<rich1> 跟你说了不喜欢被征税的感觉
<iMadper> jiero: +1, 有些人更离谱, 看枪版, 这是多着急呀!
<iMadper> rich1: 除非你连馒头都不吃!
<iMadper> rich1: 你吃的每个馒头里面都有税!
<jiero> rich1: 。
<iMadper> rich1: 除非你不穿衣服
<jiero> rich1: 你买电脑不出税？
<iMadper> rich1: 不上网, 不买电脑
<jiero> rich1: 因为可以逃避，所以就搞这个。。。
<jiero> 背地里下阴的。
<caleb-> 活在国内，有消费就有交税
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> rich1: 以后给你发工资你也别要, 不然就缴税了.
<rich1> 必要的还是要被征税三
<jiero> 好像没有地方不交税的。
<caleb-> 国内的税都藏在定价里，不像一些国家都把税分开标明
<caleb-> 只要买过东西，基本都交过税了，不管你几岁，工作没
<jiero> rich1: 因为觉得可以偷，也没人管，所以就这样吧。。。
 * iMadper 欢迎大家来到 ubuntu集体教育频道. 
 * iMadper 下面有情我们的 jiero 教授为我们讲课. !
<caleb-> 电脑这么方便，实在应该把税分开写
<rich1> 你是知识产权保护协会的？ 全中国那么多人在：“偷”
<jiero> iMadper: 发现 duckduckgo.com   f:pdf 就能只搜 pdf
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<jiero> rich1: 去你的。。。
<iMadper> caleb-: 怎么分开写? 一台电脑, 比较写上, 价格2k, 税2k?
<jiero> rich1: 我专门反对非自由传播的东西。
<jiero> rich1: 但是不尊重作者的东西我同样反对。
 * iMadper 怎么五毛的逻辑都来了...
<rich1> 看来搞it的还是比较有素质没把后面几个字给打出来
<caleb-> iMadper: 对啊
<caleb-> iMadper: 没出国玩过？
<iMadper> rich1: 你不出钱, 那些出游戏的公司里面的员工就没能力养家糊口. 
<caleb-> iMadper: 很多国家都是分开写的
<iMadper> caleb-: 我的重点是, 税很高...
<iMadper> caleb-: 你没抓住重点. 
<caleb-> iMadper: 所以更应该写啊
<iMadper> caleb-: 对呀, 我那句话就是在吐嘈呀
<iMadper> ...
<caleb-> 让大家知道自己被坑了多少税
<jiero> 。
<jiero> caleb-: 其实税是很麻烦的东西。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 搞个这种系统真烦。
<caleb-> 何况国内不只税，还有各种省不了的自动上缴
<iMadper> 养老保险就是个坑!
<caleb-> 不乖乖掏钱别想好好生活
<iMadper> 65退休, 胡子都白了, 还去跑业务?
<jiero> caleb-: 关键，钱就是这个系统内的。
<rich1> 就是公务员不交还超国民待遇
<jiero> iMadper: 65岁能退休的也就中国了？
<iMadper> rich1: 很多公务员工资很低的. 
<iMadper> rich1: 就是个稳定而已. 
<jiero> rich1: 。。。奇怪的均分理论。
<iMadper> jiero: 估计是. 因为养不起了. 当年gcd答应的, 政府养老, 已经彻底破灭了
<rich1> 我给你说我身边就有退休的一月3千4千多的是
<caleb-> iMadper: 公务员能收钱的地方多了
<iMadper> rich1: 不算多呀. 
<iMadper> caleb-: 得看岗位. 
<rich1> 在成都算不错啊
 * iMadper 不过城管倒是真霸气!~~~
<jiero> caleb-: 人才管理局就没钱。
<rich1> 是退休工资不是在职的工资
<iMadper> rich1: 应届毕业生基本都在6k左右了, 一个工作了一辈子的老人, 给他3k4k不算多. 
<jiero> caleb-: 澎湖的来我住的城市想要交流海洋技术，这边回应是，互派高中生吧。。。
<jiero> rich1: 恩。对啊。很多人退休工资比在职更高。
<rich1> imadper你是在哪里阿银届毕业生 是什么前点的啊 研究生本科生
<iMadper> rich1: 本科生呀
<iMadper> rich1: 研究生会低一些吧
<rich1> 你在北上广？
<iMadper> rich1: 广深.
<iMadper> rich1: 北上比广深高一些. 
<abinez> 哇
<jiero> abinez: 娃娃。。。
<abinez> 在Facebook工作会是什么样？
 * iMadper 正在策划逃离北上广计划!
<abinez> 罗姐
<jiero> abinez: 乖，
<abinez> 鹿好
<rich1> 中国不光是阶级之间的发展差距还体现在 地域上 
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 无语了
<abinez> 鹿好（潮汕话，你好的意思）
<jiero> abinez: 哦。我想想本地方言是咋说。
<iMadper> rich1: 成都算是很好的了, 你看河南/河北这些. 
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130422/000009.htm#p=12
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 在Facebook工作会是什么样？_科技_腾讯网
<rich1> 天天偷窥妹妹靓照 
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.115.2CuL83&scm=1007.77.4.0&id=17113924690&pvid=5c3f03d9-25f1-425f-807c-d6b691966ad5&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ HP XW6600 8核 图形工作站 (至强E5430*2/4G内存/160G/FX3500)-淘宝网
<jiero> iMadper:  便宜哦
<rich1> 这个kk 怎么还在打广告啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我想买这个来着。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 不贵. 
<jiero> iMadper: 说早了，http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.asuJPD&id=16689798999
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 包邮全新GTX560Ti 1G 384位 PCI-E 独立 游戏 显卡秒GTX460 9800-淘宝网
 * imtxc 擦 又把U盘丢了
<iMadper> rich1: 本来我打算定居程度的, 不过最近四川太多地震了. 
<iMadper> jiero: 假显卡.
<jiero> iMadper: 是吗？怎么看出来的哪
<iMadper> jiero: 我同学买过, 淘宝上面面巨便宜的显卡. 回来一看就是假的.
<rich1> 成都安全的还有我们这里高新科技园很多不愁找不到用武之地 imadper
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。然后退钱？
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 墨迹了好久才退钱.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04开机后的第一件事是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423348 我的开机后第一件事就是将屏幕亮度调低 你们的呢？ 好像目前还没有完美解决亮度保存的方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtz1990 — 2013-04-29 13:19
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。挺怪的。
<rich1> 现在的主流显卡好像是GTX650TI boost吧
<imtxc> jiero: 最近有看到有人有炫耀自己有闲置U盘么
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 有啊。 adam 闲置 2T
<jiero> 不是。
<imtxc> jiero: 他的又不是U盘
 * jiero 算了。
<imtxc> jiero:  而且他是纯炫耀
<jiero> imtxc: 买个就是了。
<imtxc> jiero: 其实U盘不重要
<iMadper> usb3.0 + slc. 读写120mb/s
<jiero> imtxc: 少吃点，60元就很好的
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。厉害
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在纠结的是里面到底有什么。。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 比我的硬盘快多了
<imtxc> jiero: 60元？很好的？ 啥？
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 定制的, 上面还有我跟我妹子的名字~ lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 。你的妹子要成老婆了啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 快了. 
<jiero> iMadper: 订婚照。
<iMadper> jiero: 难呀, 现在她心态还是个小孩儿呢
<jiero> iMadper: 结婚的时候公开一下亲密照片。
<iMadper> jiero: 公开就算了, 不过私下发还是可以的~
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<jiero> iMadper: 气味相投。小孩儿
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 其实我喜欢姐姐类型的, 可惜我妹子不是...
<iMadper> jiero: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/1491 帮我发给 imtxc , 这小子 ignore我了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ U盘神器-Sandisk CZ80 入手简测_手机数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: 我以前也喜欢姐姐类的。
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在也喜欢姐姐类型的.
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<imtxc> jiero: U盘应该有个远程销毁数据的功能。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉姐姐类的话，太多要依赖了。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。直接一远程电脑。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 直接用手机好了。远程操控
<imtxc> jiero: 我得好好想想那个U盘里面有什么
<jiero> imtxc: 有你的全身照。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不应该吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  iMadper 说你 ignore 他 http://show.smzdm.com/detail/1491
<imtxc> jiero: 哥说话老得罪人
<imtxc> jiero: 没意思
<iMadper> jiero: 小妹妹的话, 太天真了.
<jiero> iMadper: 那就老妹妹。？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iMadper: 比我还天真的妹妹太少了。。。
 * jiero 除非真的太小。
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 我就属于很天真的那种了, 我妹子更天真, 很麻烦的...
<iMadper> jiero: 求姐姐啊~
<jiero> ima
<iMadper> jiero: 我妹子比我大一天的
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。。你要抛弃她。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不呀, 也就随便说说, 都在一起四年了, 想分开都难, lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 很多事情太麻烦了, 我就不想了~
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯嗯。
 * iMadper 表示自己很懒
<jiero> iMadper: 姐姐类的，感觉都会比较父母的意见？
<jiero> iMadper: 认识一个。但是恐怕你不会想要来潍坊。。
<iMadper> jiero: 对你来说的姐姐, 会不会年级差的有点儿大? 你都比我大几岁了. 
<jiero> 哈哈。确实。
<iMadper> jiero: 问题不是找不到姐姐, 很容易找到. 
<rich1> 这是我的左面图好看嘛http://imagebin.org/255738
<jiero> iMadper: 那就别多想了。
<iMadper> jiero: 总之, 真正的问题所在很麻烦的, 所以我放弃~
<jiero> iMadper: 直接泡在姐姐身边就好了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, yy一下, 有益身心.
<iMadper> jiero: 恩
<abinez> http://www.anostyle.com/order-now
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Order Now - AnoStyle color mod for iPhone 5 and iPad mini
<jiero> iMadper: 其实我是倾向于滥交的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 潍坊不是有风筝放么
<abinez> 快来把你家的水果爪子变色
<jiero> imtxc: 是。
<jiero> imtxc: 刚忙完。
<imtxc> jiero: 很多人专门去放么
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。
<jiero> imtxc: 是啊。我是工作人员。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 我以为你要说, "是啊. 我是风筝"
<jiero> imtxc: 非中国国籍的来了 180多。
 * jiero  摸摸iMadper茸茸的脑袋
<imtxc> jiero: 乃就是中国山东省潍坊市专门管理放风筝委员会办公室的么
<jiero> imtxc: 去帮忙的
 * imtxc 单位名字还是不够长。。。
<rich1> 中国的机构还真多啊
<jiero> imtxc: 风筝会筹备委员会
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> 。。
<rich1> 就是为了给某些人士解决结业问题的哈哈
 * imtxc 乃们聊，去找U盘了，照片无价啊
<jiero> 恩。广告盛会。
<rich1> 问个问题irc上不会有黑客组织吧
<jiero> rich1: 黑客是啥？
<jiero> rich1: linus是黑客哦。
<jiero> iMadper:  abinez  rich1  http://i.imgur.com/C0fSDlW.jpg
<rich1> 就是匿名者那种的松散组织 召之即来挥之即去
<jiero> rich1: 黑客一般是留名的吧。。。
<abinez> 罗姐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是说搞网络攻击的黑帽黑客吗？
<abinez> 哪个是你哇？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个一般是在 freenet 之类的地方。
<abinez> 那是骇客
<abinez> 攻击的是骇客
<jiero> abinez: 没拍我。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为那里的匿名度比 irc 高。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 骇客什么的，是吹的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 黑客就是那种。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 白帽黑客和黑帽黑客。
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 真正的黑客不是攻击的
<iMadper> jiero: 还下雪...
<jiero> 从来没听说过还有帽子的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 分别是做安全的，和搞攻击的。
<rich1> 怎么进去freenet啊 我感觉这里没隐私啊
<abinez> 是查找系统的漏洞
<jiero> 红帽黑客。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 红帽什么的，是国内的人吹的。
<rich1> freenet 上有这个房间吗
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> 什么都是吹的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 黑客的原始含义就是搞安全攻防的。
<abinez> 牛是吹的
<abinez> 牛奶的也是吹滴
<iMadper> 共产主义才是吹的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后来，又引申到计算机高手。
<abinez> 啊呜虫子
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 找漏洞的那种白帽黑客，每年都有聚会的。
<rich1> 匿名者就是上次黑中国畜牧局网站的那个组织
<iMadper> 这么多年了, 我也没见到别人给我分配啥财产/食物/妹子
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<rich1> 共产主义在想我们招手啊 快了
<abinez> 现在的黑客已经和以前的定义不一样了
<jiero> iMadper: 父母的房子不是分配的么。
<iMadper> jiero: 自己买的...
<abinez> 别提神马政治啦
<iMadper> jiero: 欠银行钱买的
<abinez> 会挨K的
<iMadper> abinez: 这不是政治, 只是吐嘈. 
<jiero> iMadper: 说明你家不是工人。。。
<rich1> youtube上还有他们致中国政府的公开信
<iMadper> jiero: 我老爸以前是木匠, 现在不是了
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。不是政府企业名下的工人？
<iMadper> jiero: 不是.
<iMadper> jiero: 现在国企也不分房子了
<rich1> 那是国企员工 工资还不错呢
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 笑话啦
<jiero> iMadper: 现在早就不是吹共产主义的年代了。
<abinez> 工资是不够用的
<iMadper> rich1: 我老爸现在就在国企, 本科生进去了,一个月2k5, 在北京. 
<abinez> 那是，现在是企业家的时代
<jiero> 。。。不论哪里工资就不够用了。
<abinez> 还有资本运作
<rich1> 共产主义是遮个国家的指南立国之本 是精神
<abinez> 精子发展理论
<jiero> 现在是资金转移的时代。没有生产力。
<jiero> 生产力进步的太弱
<abinez> 要那么进步干嘛。
<iMadper> rich1: 我问你, 共产主义了, 那找妹子靠自己还是靠国家?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉国内好多吹捧黑客精神的人，连黑帽和白帽都不清楚。
<rich1> 我知道你说的工资是什么 是基本工作大头3我们哈哈在福利及年终奖别想
<abinez> 管他清不清楚
<iMadper> rich1: 我擦, 读不懂, 给个断句.
<rich1> 在各项福利
<abinez> 自己创业吧
<iMadper> rich1: 没福利的. 信不信随你. 
<abinez> 别指望工作能发财住小房子
<abinez> 就是不要为钱工作
<abinez> 为你感兴趣的事情工作
<jiero> abinez: 不进步。就这么多资源，人又不想分配。难道要这样持续下去？
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
 * iMadper 类似啥北京制帽六厂, 京师酱油厂之类的国企, 还能有福利? 给你几瓶酱油和腐乳就有. 
<rich1> 年中奖没有我才不信呢 基本工作有2千多不错啦还有什么降温费烤火费 代金券之类的 我懂的哈哈
<jiero> abinez: 要不你拆了这结构。要不就要新的。。。
<iMadper> rich1: 天真呀, 孩子...
<iMadper> rich1: 很多国企也就勉强维持一下而已. 
<rich1> 我很成熟的对于这个社会的看法
<abinez> 修身，齐家
<abinez> 我们先修身
<abinez> 再齐家
<rich1> 这种国企之战少数在大多数垄断国企中
<jiero> abinez: 。。平天下的时候就是70开外了~
<abinez> 剩下的是后话
<rich1> 天下你就不管啦
<jiero> abinez: 说一桶
<jiero> 来一桶
<jiero> 天下太评
<rich1> 我在想要过什么时候国家主席轮到80s 当的时候国家会像什么方向发展
<rich1> 我很好奇
<jiero> rich1: 60s 退位的时候。
<roylez_> rich1: 那时候应该是总统了
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 这是诅咒啊。
<rich1> 期待ing
 * jiero 金主席你。。。
<iMadper> roylez_: 那以后改叫你总统?
<rich1> 金胖子的发型还比较混搭也
<iMadper> roylez_: 我发现, 所有网站给的dbm的例子都是这个, 而且都是错的.  http://apidock.com/ruby/DBM
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: DBM - APIdock
<iMadper> roylez_: 哦, 这个是ri里面的文档. 看来我可以写patch了.
<rich1> 这个kk专门找有经济实力的人介绍产品？看来imadper是有钱的主
<abinez> 那是为了塑造领导的伟大形象
<iMadper> rich1: 老k的行为琢磨不定. 写老k的人一定是心理扭曲的.
<iMadper> 好像黑了 ikk了.
<abinez> 神马是什么
<rich1> 老k的老婆倒是长的不错
<abinez> 你也知道？
<rich1> 才子配佳人
<iMadper> rich1: 你在成都, 还用得着惦记别人的妹子?
<jiero> 老k是谁？
<iMadper> jiero: ^k^ 
<rich1> kim
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为是 csslayer
<abinez> Kawashaky啊？
<abinez> 卡哇杀鸡
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 如果我见到 csslayer, 一定跟他说fcitx的扩展真恼人...
<iMadper> jiero: 每次升级我都不得不手动修改那个恼人的剪贴板插件.
<abinez> 一定要跟他说我没用用过他的扩展
<jiero> iMadper: 他啊。会说 show me the code。。。
<abinez> 熟个牛
<jiero> 什么扩展。。。
<iMadper> abinez: 对呀, 只有两种人, 一种没用过他的扩展, 另一种被他的扩展折磨
<iMadper> jiero: Ctrl + ;
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。没用过哪。
<rich1> 你们谁看过无敌浩克？里面的软件很酷的啊
<jiero> iMadper: 这么说有6个剪贴板了。
<iMadper> jiero: block了我自己的快捷键,每次升级还都覆盖原来的配置.
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 是
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。为啥。难道会更新用户目录的配置文件？
<abinez> 淘乱
<iMadper> jiero: 对!!!!
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> bug吧。。
<iMadper> jiero: 他把配置文件弄成了软件的一部分
<iMadper> jiero: 每次更新软件, 配置文件跟着一起更新.
<iMadper> jiero: 我曾经建议过fcitx的开发, 不要这样做. 不过他们让我自己找 csslayer说. 
<jiero> iMadper: ubuntu好像没有更新。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • u13.04右上角小图标限制，求帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423350 12.10的时候 gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" 可以去掉托盘的限制 13.04这句话无效了 没有“com.canonical.Unity.Panel”这个方案 怎么解决，求帮助。谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 colan2012  …
<iMadper> jiero: 配置文件在/usr/share/fcitx下面
<abinez> rich1 ？？？
<iMadper> jiero: 插件的配置在这里. 
<jiero> iMadper: 自己在用户目录里更新啊。
<rich1> 什么意思看不懂你的 abinez
<jiero> iMadper:  ~/.config 里优先级不是更高么。
<abinez> 你用什么客户端啊？
<iMadper> jiero: 不是呀, 他的插件独立在另外一个配置里, 不读取你的.config里面的东西. 
<rich1> 你醒啦abinez
<jiero> .没用过插件。
<abinez> rich1你的名字好怪
<abinez> 不能补全的
<abinez> 你是在怎么连接上来的？
<iwii> 华为 mate MT1-U06 Ascend MATE手机 巨屏6.1寸  ,  屏幕这么大，还是 google 眼镜靠谱
<jiero> abinez: thunderbird 有时候垮了。就不能补全
<rich1> 哈哈神秘软件自己开发的
<iMadper> abinez: Version for rich1 is Instantbird 1.3
<jiero> iwii: 眼镜的世界被google遮掩了。
<abinez> jiero: 我用的不是雷牛
<rich1> 你别当面揭穿我啊
<iMadper> rich1: 我先说的, 然后你才说的...
<rich1> iMadper
<abinez> rich1你的用户名没有在这个房间里面显示
<iMadper> abinez: 你的软件出问题了...
<abinez> 所以不能自动补全你的昵称
<iMadper> abinez: 重新登陆吧..
<abinez> ？？？？
<iMadper> abinez: 我这里表示没压力. 
<rich1> 难道这里也有延时
<iMadper> 有. 
<abinez> 来啦
<abinez> 原来是没有自动更新列表
<abinez> 所以老是不能自动补全
<abinez> 我重新登录了一下，
<abinez> 把所有的列表给更新了
<rich1> instant bird 真的不错
<abinez> 你用的是什么操作系统？？？
<rich1> 我吗
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 就是你
<abinez> rich1: 那你用什么系统？
<rich1> win8 64bit
<rich1> 你也想安instant b
<abinez> no
<abinez> 不想
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 原来是win系统
<rich1> 你那问我用什么操作干什么啊
<abinez> 你用win系统跑来这里凑热闹哇？
<abinez> 我是好奇，所以就问啦
<rich1> 我还是好奇就来啦 哈哈
<abinez> 在这里，用win系统的都是稀有动物哦
<abinez> LOL
<rich1> 我是很想按ubuntu但是失败了就算了就留在这里咯
<waiterjames> 嘿 有人知道 我irrsi 用 squid代理的时候  怎么上 freenode啊
<rich1> 有一个irssi 的哈哈 irssi我的最爱
<jiero> rich1: 玩 http://weblobby.springrts.com 大概玩一个zero-k之前要下载 200mb。
<rich1> 本来买的时候可以选操作系统的我没选ub
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Spring Web Lobby
<rich1> 为什么要下java啊
<jiero> rich1: java写的。
<jiero> rich1: 这个引擎，还有其他lobby，各种外壳写的。
<jiero> 包扩 .Net qt gtk啥
<rich1> 对我没多大意义
<jiero> 同意。
<rich1> 高了半年zero-k是游戏 要玩就要下java
<waiterjames> clear
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 切。
<abinez> 快来看妹子
<abinez> 金发碧眼的哦
<jiero> abinez: 金发碧眼的妹子很多很漂亮的
<abinez> 可惜gebjgd不在哇，
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 给ruby-doc提交patch, 要clone哪个tree?
<abinez> 会编程的金发碧眼妹子不多吧
<roylez_> iMadper: 无敌的ruby是bug-free的
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 你又黑我大日本帝国产品
<iMadper> roylez_: 真的有... 
<abinez> roylez：你原来是东洋柜子哇
 * jiero 好奇地拍拍 roylez_  的脸，留下一道爪痕
<abinez> momo jero
<roylez_> iMadper: 难道不是你狗眼的defect么？
<iMadper> roylez_: 真不是. 是库更新了, 但是doc没有更新. 
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/602/60280/6028034_980x1200_0.jpg
<roylez_> iMadper: 那算神马啊
<roylez_> iMadper: 等两天就好
<roylez_> iMadper: 我看 rubydoc.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: RubyDoc.info - Library Listing (@ rubydoc.info)
<iMadper> roylez_: 我就想提交一个patch...
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩, 好. 
<roylez_> jiero: http://jandan.net/2013/04/29/plungers-enlarge-breasts.html
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 煎蛋小学堂：皮揣子能用来丰胸吗？[NSFW]
<iMadper> roylez_: 大铁棍子能用来人流吗？
<roylez_> iMadper: 你就不能想点和平些的？
<iMadper> roylez_: 不是, 是下面的评论
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。这个真的不好玩。
<jusss> roylez_: 把dns设置成网关地址，这是为什么
<roylez_> jusss: 恩，网关会代为中继dns请求
<jusss> roylez_: 中继是啥
<iMadper> jusss: 中继, 是动词... 你可以理解成转发. 
<rich1> 谁在玩第二人生啊
<abinez> 人民币约2,860万元去澳洲埋头好死
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<abinez> 这座当代木屋风格的住宅位于澳大利亚班加洛，占地约14公顷，由四座亭状建筑组成，带泳池和智能娱乐及安全系统，要价折合人民币约2,860万元。
<abinez> 这座当代木屋风格的住宅位于澳大利亚班加洛(Bangalow)，占地约14公顷，周围是延绵起伏的绿地，还有一条螫虾成群的淡水小溪。
<jusss> iMadper: dhcp出来的dns和设网关为dns,这两个dns是同一个dns吗
<jusss> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/481306
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【MV】Who Knew (104.3 MY FM) 现场版-Pink (p!nk)-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦台-看好音乐
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己试试看吧, 没研究过
<iMadper> jiero: done
<abinez> 酷吧http://img1.gtimg.com/6/609/60914/6091458_980x1200_0.jpg
<iMadper> jiero: 应该加个源就可以用了. 现在改成debian了
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/613/61331/6133108_980x1200_0.jpg
<abinez> 程序媛
<rich1> http://spring-portal.com/index.php/docman/cat_view/36-games-and-mods 这俩面的游戏好像都是免费的吧
<^k^> rich1 ... ⇪ Downloads | Games and Mods
<rich1> 大妈级别的媛
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 赶快来喷子
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求救，VMWare 9.0.0无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423358 我装的是ubuntu 13.04 ，用VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.0-812388.i386.bundle 源文件安装好了VMware后，为什么启动的时候总是提示kernel headers for version 3.8.0-19-generic were not found.（如下图）。选择Location怎么选啊。我单击Br …
<jiero> iMadper: 价格源？
<jiero> iMadper: 什么源？
<iMadper> jiero: debian 6.0的，随便一个美国机房的源就行了吧
<jiero> iMadper: 直接默认的就好了不是 ？
<jiero> iMadper: 你用它stream美国媒体到你的电脑可以不？
<jiero> iMadper: 流量限制？
<iMadper> jiero: 可以, 没啥限制吧
<iMadper> jiero: 你直接看视频, 用不完的, 随便用. 
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper: 我要学。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 学啥?
<iMadper> jiero: 反正帐号给你了, 你随便用就是~ 
<iMadper> jiero: 这东西才120块钱一个月.
<iMadper> jiero: 流量: 139.29 MB of 1000 GB Used / 999.86 GB Free
<jiero> .
<iMadper> jiero: 不是, 是120一年. 说错了. 
<jiero> 120 块一个月。。。好贵。
<iMadper> jiero: 一年... typo..
<iMadper> jiero: 一个月10块钱. lol~
<jiero> 哦。
<iMadper> 先去睡一觉... 你自己玩吧.. 好困.
<jiero> 哦。睡吧。
<jusss> .
<chris3> problem on start Arch linux Xorg, paste file Xorg.0.log here: https://gist.github.com/5480202 
<chris3> help !!!
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • UbuntuKylin 13.04不能获取校园wifi的IPv4地址。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423359 不能获取v4地址但是能获取v6地址。导致只能上IPv6网站！ 设置的是DHCP自动获取IPv4地址的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickirk — 2013-04-29 15:20
<iMadper> chris3: are you using fglrx?
<chris3> iMadper: no, I use xf86-video-ati 
<iMadper> chris3: then I have no idea.
<chris3> iMadper: why I can not find package fglrx ?
<chris3> I installed package group xorg. I maybe installed fglrx. 
<iMadper> chris3: it's in aur.
<iMadper> chris3: aur/catalyst
<chris3> iMadper: What if I use fglrx, then how to fix this problem ?
<chris3> I have checked my Xorg.0.log file with command $ grep EE. found it segmentation fault ?
<iMadper> chris3: yes, it's segment fault.
<iMadper> chris3: I have never used the open source driver of ati.
<chris3> iMadper: how to enable AUR repository ?
<iMadper> chris3: google for it.
<chris3> iMadper: right
<iMadper> chris3: or search it on archwiki.
<jusss> 有没有人呀
<jusss> 好安静呀
<abinez> http://digi.online.sh.cn/content/2013-04/22/content_6002128.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 上海热线数码频道—— 猎奇：14万美元的F1游戏专属电脑推出
<jusss> 有没有人
<popolon> 没有
<jusss> 有人没
<jiero> jusss:  http://weblobby.springrts.com
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Spring Web Lobby
<kingFighter> 有人熟悉org-mode么？
<jusss> jiero: http://java.com/en/download/windows_ie.jsp?host=java.com&returnPage=http://weblobby.springrts.com/&locale=zh-cn
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: Download Java for Windows
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130426/000060.htm
<abinez> 提供D版高清下载的挂掉了
<kingFighter> ....
<jusss> 额，都不知道它的存在它就毙了
<jusss> abinez: 都没听说过这个网站。。。一直海盗湾，啥时候天朝gov能把海盗湾给毙了去，lol
<abinez> 把海盗湾的地址给我
<abinez> JUsss
<jiero> jusss: 那就直接装被。
<jiero> jusss: 都不装 java 的么。
<jiero> jusss: 因为国产软件没这样用到java这层含义？
<jusss> jiero: ie6
<jusss> jiero: xp ie6
<jiero> jusss: 炸死你
<jiero> jusss: 谁还用 ie 6？都ie 8 了。
<jusss> jiero: imad那厮给你杀好东西了
<jusss> jiero: 台式机依然xp ie6
<abinez> 服务器的帐号
<abinez> VPN
<abinez> jusss: 海盗湾呢
<jusss> abinez: 百度一下，你就知道
<jiero> jusss: vps的使用
<jusss> abinez: 万一你是国安，把海盗湾给禁了，咋办
<jyfl987> 在悲催地被ubuntu casper installer摧毁我的主分区并且安装失败以后，彻底卡了几个小时，因为那台机器是我唯一的x86 host, 几分钟前灵光一闪，发现一个我装机时候埋下的桩，我这机器是物理双硬盘的 额 到主板里切换下启动顺序 顺利进入win7
<jyfl987> fuck
<imtxc> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> fuck them all
<jyfl987> 我都在我的chromebook上装好qemu了 才想起来
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jusss> .
<imtxc> 手工技术退步很明显啊。。。。 还是工具跟材料的问题 。。。 弄成这样了 http://imagebin.org/255747
<jyfl987> 额 你还会弄这个 男的
<jyfl987> 难得
<jusss> imtxc: 。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 这是谁？
<imtxc> jusss: 洛克人
<jusss> imtxc: 没听过这个。。。
<imtxc> jusss: 火箭娃
<jusss> imtxc: 没听过
<imtxc> jusss: ... 好吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: 下载的图片做的。。 so easy...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 毛 下了图纸吧？ 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 下载的图纸剪剪就好了
<imtxc> jyfl987: http://www.cubeecraft.com/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Cubeecraft - Free Papercraft Toys
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不过好像我用的这张纸太厚了，弄出来边儿不好看
<jyfl987> imtxc: 苦逼合成.com ?
<imtxc> jyfl987: .
<imtxc> jyfl987: 他那个网站有很多图纸，这玩意儿做一个看看可以，做多就不吉利了，像清明节用的东西。。。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你这个应该用类似cad的工具在3d空间设置 然后展开到一张平面上交给你打印
<jyfl987> imtxc: 清明节有人死人 有人发财嘛  要辩证的看待事情
<imtxc> jyfl987: 大约就是CAD做的
<jyfl987> 但是展开的图片必然不应该是cad
<jyfl987> 而是写程序从cad翻译来的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> 而且要做窥孔优化
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你这么蛋疼为何不去买点瓦楞纸板来做大一点的模型?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 做个一人高的 如果装点马达可以动就更好玩了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 瓦楞纸板怎么打印
<imtxc> jyfl987: 能动的，这种图纸应该不行
<imtxc> jyfl987: 话说你的桌子到底做好了么
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没 我懒得出门 
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我昨天就在一号店下单买了东西 今天送到 所以三天不用出门了
<imtxc> jyfl987: …………
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求救：load swap partition /dev /sda5 失败找不到硬盘了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423363 load swap partition /dev /sda5 失败找不到硬盘了 统计信息: 发表于 由 jia730329 — 2013-04-29 16:53
<jyfl9871> 发现 vmplayer的uninstaller有用到 lua
<roylez_> jyfl9871: 贱淫妇你回归了啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 基席
<jyfl9871> roylez_: win32上的pidgin
 * imtxc 踢飞 roylez_
 * jusss decoys, 外星人诱惑地球人的电影
<jusss> 色诱呀
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 13.04的kvm 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423364 原来一直使用lubuntu 12.10 64-bit，用kvm 安装运行winXP,win7,以及其他linux版本都很顺畅。 前天全新安装了 lubuntu 13.04 64-bit (AMD64) desktop, 直接运行kvm 出现问题，如下： W: kvm binary is deprecated, please use qemu-system-x86_64 instead  …
<jiero> jusss: 水。你來
<iMadper> jiero: 正常使用了吗?
<jusss> jiero: 什么？》
<jiero> iMadper: 呀。懒惰，不知道怎么 ssh tunneling ，实验失败。
<jiero> iMadper: 不过意外的发现，直接连竟然能看 youtube。。。今天gfw弱化了么。。。
<jiero> jusss: 色诱地球人
<jusss> jiero: ｓｅｙｏｕ　ｂｕｌｉａｏ　，ｈｅｎ　ｃｈｏｕ　
<jiero> jusss: 炸鸡。
<imtxc> jiero: ssh -D
<imtxc> jiero: lol 哈哈，刚才在公司的电话地下找到了我的U盘
<imtxc> jiero: 然后发现是刚格式化过的…… 白担心了
<jyfl9871> imtxc: 额 你还上班了？
<imtxc> jyfl9871: 来找东西。。。
<imtxc> jyfl9871: 丢了盘睡不着觉啊
<iMadper> jiero: 直连能看?
 * imtxc 不能让太多的人认识我太深入……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 安装软件提示E: 软件包 virtualbox-4.2 需要重新安装，但是我无法找到相应的安装文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423366 我想安装VIM，但装不了 日记如下我不知道怎么办了： yhq@yhq-Z68P-DS3:~$ sudo apt-get install vim 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树  …
<iMadper> jiero: ssh -qTfnN -D 7070 root@xx.xx.xx.xx
<jyfl9871> imtxc: 呵呵 
<iMadper> jusss: 别用拼音.
<jyfl9871> 今天一天就给ubuntu升级给毁了
<imtxc> jyfl9871: 1304？
<jyfl9871> 等下吃好饭用vbox 直接装 nnd
<imtxc> ubuntu什么时候能滚动升级我就装
 * iMadper 在听: 活着多好
<jiero> iMadper: 必须 root 么。
<jiero> iMadper: 活着可以吃喝玩乐
<imtxc> jiero: 爪机？
<jiero> jyfl9871: ubuntu真的不是能升级的。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 是 ssh 登录必须用 root 帐号？
<imtxc> jiero: 当然不用
<imtxc> jiero: 最低权限的用户就可以
<imtxc> jiero: tunnel 嘛，要 root 干嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。
<jiero> imtxc: 。有了 7070 然后设置全局 proxy 端口为 7070？
<imtxc> jiero: autoproxy
<jiero> imtxc: firefox extension autoproxy 这个？
<iMadper> jiero: 不用root
<imtxc> jiero: .
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 有文档么。看到的都不是很全。挺糊涂的。
<jyfl9871> jiero: 我这反正不能 老是碰到 hash dismatch
<jyfl9871> 我用我自己的linode弄了个方向代理 居然也hash dismatch
<jyfl9871> 看来是万恶的墙
<jyfl9871> 我想你要升级 除非用 p2p更新
<imtxc> jiero: 不用文档吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我没基础知识啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 这 还真好像没文档？
<imtxc> jiero: 先看看 7070 端口是不是开了 netstat -lnp|grep 7070
<jiero> imtxc:  iMadper  用了 autoproxy，什么设置都不需要么。。。
<jiero> 直接就行了。
<jiero> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:7070          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      21406/ssh       
<jiero> tcp6       0      0 ::1:7070                :::*                    LISTEN      21406/ssh  
<imtxc> 好像要选择一个代理端口，它内置了 7070
<imtxc> jiero: preferences->choose proxy server 选SSH —D
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu下有像rpm -qf 这样可以查处这个命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423368 你好，请问ubuntu下有像rpm -qf 这样可以查处这个命令属于那个软件包的 dpkg -S dpkg-query -S 好像不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinajszj — 2013-04-29 18:00
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。可以用。但是。挺满的来说。
<imtxc> jiero: 这个跟你的服务器的速度有关吧
<jiero> iMadper: armagetronad 的服务器。呃。
<jiero> iMadper: 当游戏服务器果然太困难了。
<jusss> iMadper: 推荐几个电影，
<rich1> 重返地球 红潮入侵 你看可以吗
<iMadper> jiero: 啥? 太卡勒?
<jiero> iMadper: 其实，感觉丢包会很多。ping的结果。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那就没办法了. .. 卡是解决不了的
<jiero> iMadper: 网页没问题，延迟不高。
<jiero> 或者说延迟很低。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教 ubuntu 双显卡 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423369 终于装上了 ，新手 ，按照大家说的 安装显卡驱动时 提示这个系统上没有使用专有驱动。。那到底是装了集成的还是怎么回事 ，请大家 帮忙 ，还有什么换源问题 把握头都搞大了 统计信息: 发表于 由 博 …
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 那你用来上向先吧
<iMadper> jiero: 那你用来上网吧
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣渣
<roylez_> iMadper: 推荐部电影...
<mk3548208> Taishichi jabmal gioat!      这是什么语言
<iMadper> roylez_: 西游 看不看?
<mk3548208> 貌似不是英语
<roylez_> iMadper: 不看
 * jiero 举起 roylez_ 狠狠地抛向 eexp 
<iMadper> lol~
<roylez_> mk3548208: Taishichi 大世纪？ 貌似这一截是日语
<jiero> roylez_: 看完 哆啦A梦全集 了吗？
<mk3548208> 一个人在facebook上回我的，google检测到时斯瓦希里语，但是没法转成汉语
<roylez_> jiero: æ­»
<jiero> iMadper: 我错怪了。你的vps很稳定。丢包率不高。准备上 savage 服务器 :) 尝试。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> mk3548208: 广告有可能。广告 bot 很多很多的啊。
<mk3548208> jiero: 看了个人空间，貌似不是广告呀，而且她先前说了 Ni hao?  使用手机发的
<imtxc> roylez_: 你你还看电影啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 不好好的去码字呢
<roylez_> imtxc: 下futurama - bender's game去了
<imtxc> roylez_: å¼±
<rich1> 非死不可 好像没在国内有执照啊
<roylez_> imtxc: 你最近在哪里高就啊？
<imtxc> roylez_: 高什么高，还在老地方，走不了……
<roylez_> imtxc: 哪里？
<abinez> W武汉
<roylez_> imtxc: 帽子？
<imtxc> roylez_: 说了你也没听过 …… 
<abinez> 快来武汉
<imtxc> roylez_: ... 帽子不要我
<abinez> 快来武汉！！！！
<abinez> 快来武汉
<imtxc> roylez_: 贵mo也不要我
<imtxc> abinez: 武汉哪
<roylez_> abinez: 你在武汉？
<rich1> 武汉有什么啊
<abinez> 有博士妹子
<imtxc> roylez_: 还没给帽子党发简历呢，据说没人头
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130429/000213.htm#p=1
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 高清：武汉大学举行博士相亲会_新闻_腾讯网
<iMadper> http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/gn/201304/t2554673.shtml
<roylez_> abinez: f*ck
<abinez> roylez ：MOMO
<imtxc> roylez_: abinez 这些就是女博士么？
<roylez_> abinez: 你在哪里？
<imtxc> roylez_: MeaCu1pa 乃们phd都是怎么读下来的
<iMadper> roylez_: http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/gn/201304/W020130429571346728552.jpg
<Pudge> 我操，有女博士？快给我介绍
<abinez> imtxc: 参加活动的男嘉宾是武汉大学博士研究生或以上，含硕博连读生（未婚），女嘉宾是武汉大学硕士研究生或以上
<imtxc> Pudge: ... 乃出来了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这是啥情况啊
<Pudge> imtxc: 我一直在啊，放假了，好无聊，挂机中。。
<abinez> Pudge: ///
<abinez> 。。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 你也放假？
<jiero> mk3548208: 喜欢你的某个东西吧。
 * Pudge 51国际劳动节啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪个? 带着羊驼去要饭?
<iMadper> freeflying: 10分钟, 14个人给钱!
<mk3548208> 我查到了，是印尼语，貌似他们也会汉语，google检测有误
<iMadper> mk3548208: 印尼, 华人多. 
<jiero> mk3548208: 印尼的好学校，3语教学，
<jiero> mk3548208: 马来西亚也是
<jiero> 见过不少。
<jiero> Pudge: 归来？
<Pudge> jiero: no，机票好贵。
<mk3548208> 你们这么了解呀，不过他说句了Ni hao，其他的都用印尼语，貌似汉语不好呀，而且我我的名字是汉文的
<Pudge> jiero，而且至今没法wine 11平台，回国没法打dota。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 我很羡慕你，在欧洲，有很多游戏我只能找欧洲人玩。。。
<jiero> Pudge: lol
<jiero> Pudge: dota在我眼里是渣。。。
<Pudge> 武大的妹子依然这么漂亮啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你认真的么。
<Pudge> jiero: 啥游戏只能找欧洲人玩啊，欧洲人玩的最多的就是dota了
<rich1> 成都和重庆的才是极品
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 我很认真，
<jiero> 武大的漂亮么。看图感觉很普通。
<Pudge> rich1: 反正我喜欢，从小到大看习惯了，武汉妹子身上有霸气
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 太阳神三国杀·春分版Linux暂时维护地址，玩纸牌吧！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423373 经过和太阳神三国杀（QSanguosha）、opensuse中文社区、StartOS社区沟通和共同努力，已经把太阳神三国杀的deb for ubuntu/debian，rpm for fedora/opensuse，ypk for StartOS之二进制包制作出 …
<jiero> Pudge:  savage xr和 armagetron ad，teeworlds；zero-k 也最好是欧洲的。。。；openclonk。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 武汉人？
<Pudge> 成都和重庆的，总感觉带着淡淡的乡土气息。。
<Pudge> jiero: 恩
<rich1> zero -k 感觉画面很一般啊
<jiero> rich1: 恩。多年前就那样了。
<rich1> 想吐气息
<rich1> 那是邻居妹妹的感觉 天生丽质 不用化妆的那种居然被你们认为是乡土气息
<Pudge> 。。我喜欢霸气的那种，张嘴就像要吵架的那种
<rich1> 听说过清水出芙蓉 天然去雕饰吗 就是说蜀国美女的
<jiero> Pudge:  rich1  http://dribbble.com/shots/967394-Mushroom-Update/attachments/111055
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Dribbble - 1024px.png by Ollin
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 台湾人。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 台湾妹子不行，说话太软，就会打扮
<rich1> 的历史要早的久哦
<Pudge> jiero: 那蘑菇是啥玩意啊，桌面吗
<rich1> 我喜欢他们说话的声音好销魂啊
<jiero> Pudge: 某人画的纪念图
<jiero> Pudge: rich1  http://dribbble.com/shots/967394-Mushroom-Update?list=users
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Dribbble - Mushroom Update by Ollin
<roylez_> Pudge: 您nia到勒里来搞摩斯撒
<Pudge> roylez_: 。。。
<Pudge> roylez_: 拐子，搞莫比啊 
<Pudge> 不是这样说么
<roylez_> Pudge: 丫一点礼貌都不懂
<Pudge> roylez_: 武汉人就是要直巴
<roylez_> rich1: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4ab1646801017oiq.html
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 林志玲配音魔兽呻吟似叫床(音频)！_强哥说事_新浪博客
<roylez_> rich1: 你说的是这种么？
<rich1>                            这个也太夸张了一点
<roylez_> Pudge: 武汉是典型的南蛮...
<Pudge> 我操，我现去打个飞机
<rich1> 没背景视频没 就去masturbate
<roylez_> 光听音频就能到这地步，以后肯定得看医生
<abinez> 乔伊定律（Joy's Law）
<Pudge> 打个飞机还要背景，又不是写论文
<roylez_> Pudge: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/29/err_act_landgrab/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ UK.Gov passes Instagram Act: All your pics belong to everyone now • The Register
<abinez> 包子来啦
<abinez> 快来找喜欢的包子吧
<Pudge> roylez_: 啥玩意，还好只有facebook传了一张头像，
<abinez> 】、http://www.zhubajie.com/
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 威客-猪八戒网，中国最大的服务交易平台
<jusss> 什么头像？
<Pudge> roylez_: 这3个东西没啥人用啊感觉
<abinez> 妹纸
<Pudge> jusss: 你的电脑到手了么
<abinez> fb在这里没有QQ空间的影响大呢
<roylez_> Pudge: 现在你任何上传到网上的图片，法律上已经输入那个网站了
<jusss> Pudge: no
<Pudge> roylez_: 基本没有，我照片都寸自己电脑上，还加密，
<roylez_> Pudge: 都是盗版的吧？
<Pudge> 除了新浪，fb，传了2个动物照片当头像
<Pudge> 除了喜欢炫的富二代，一般没人把自己照片到处上传吧，一般都上传别人的囧照啊
<Pudge> jusss: 快点回家弄你的电脑啊，我等着你的帖子呢
<jusss> Pudge: 在我哥那，没在家。。。我在我家现在
<Pudge> jusss: 。。快要你哥回家吃饭
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。我哥已经在外边吃饭了
<Pudge> 我操，北京pm2.5有300多
<rich1> 美国大使馆发布的更恐怖
<mk3548208> 保护生命，远离北京
<Pudge> 多少
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10使用中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423374 unity 桌面中剩下个鼠标 gnome-shell 基本正常，输入法不可见，但可以调用 Code: uname -a Linux 3.9.0-0-generic #1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 26 15:37:17 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux Code: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:   Ubuntu Description: …
<rich1> 还是美国人的数据可靠 官网上应该有 peking 表示米国发表这个指数粗暴干涉别国内政 也没有国际先例你看他们好心虚
<Pudge> 超过50不是黄色警报么，300还能出门？
<rich1> 为了生活我四处漂泊 300算什么
<condy> 我原本以为西安已经很高了，没想到还有更高的。
<Pudge> 难怪老看这种新闻，说老毛子爱锻炼，到了北京也天天 坚持晨跑，3年后肺癌死了。。
<mk3548208> 不知道浙江PM多少
<condy> 浙江应该不高。以前住那里，感觉还不错。
<abinez> 住在大城市就是这样了
<mk3548208> 我现在就住在浙江，不过不在杭州
<abinez> 污染比较严重
<mk3548208> 我这边没什么感觉，天空还是碧蓝的
<abinez> 要想环境好，还是要保持大面积的绿色的森林覆盖
<abinez> 绿色植被
<condy> 西安，基本都是灰灰的。看不见天空。难得有几天可以看见。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 广州也差不多
<abinez> 有森林多的地方，空气质量都比较好一点
<Pudge> 我操，武汉也有100多了，蛋疼
<mk3548208> 这边一眼看过去全部是山
<abinez> 有什么盛大的集会，我是不会去的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 广州常年100以上
<condy> 有山好，还可以爬山。
<abinez> 我宁愿几个人去爬山
<abinez> 钓鱼
<abinez> 游泳
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 100以下的日子很少见。
<mk3548208> 而且有新鲜的海鲜可以吃，我家靠海
<abinez> 车多的地方，尾气污染就更厉害
<Pudge> 学校里，派去北京出差，开会的，每天800欧元健康补助，理解了。。
<abinez> 事实上，海鲜已经不是啥新鲜的了
<mk3548208> 现在想想生活在浙江还是挺幸福的，不过在温州就杯具了
<mk3548208> 海鲜是活的，而且有章鱼什么的，自己捕的，我父母告养殖的
<Pudge> 江浙一带挺好
<abinez> 嗯
<Pudge> 就是吃的东西太甜了。。
<condy> 甜？
<abinez> 去南太平洋更好了
<condy> 不甜啊！
<abinez> 那里，人烟稀少
<abinez> 环境好
<mk3548208> 不过在这么为了money而继续破坏环境，江浙未来估计也会杯具
<Pudge> 对我来说，太甜了，
<Pudge> 感觉什么菜都要放糖
<abinez> 你是不是加糖啊
<Pudge> 不够咸，不够辣
<abinez> 晕倒
<abinez> 我最讨厌放糖了
<mk3548208> 我特讨厌吃辣
<condy> 同上。
<abinez> 嗯
<Pudge> 你看，江浙的饮食。。我是适应不了了。
<abinez> 一般微辣就行了
<mk3548208> 以前吃了川菜，拉屎屁股痛的很
<abinez> 太辣了，容易上火呢
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 那样不太好
<Pudge> 体质问题啊。吃习惯了就不上火了
<rich1> 你把厨师惹到了 放辣椒哈哈
<abinez> 不是的，上火主要是水土问题
<abinez> 我们在老家怎么吃辣椒都不会上火，
<Pudge> 以前有个安徽室友，做番茄炒蛋居然放糖不放盐，不能忍啊
<abinez> 来广东这里，天天喝水都上火
<Pudge> 来北京，时刻上火，24小时离不开水啊
<abinez> 嗯，那样很腻
<rich1> 你还没尝过我们这里的辣椒界的核武器你
<abinez> 还是清淡一点比较好
<abinez> 辣椒嘛，我们也是可以吃得蛮辣的那种了
<Pudge> 江浙一代的人，估计会十分适应欧洲的生活。
<abinez> 为啥？
<Pudge> 清淡。。淡出鸟来了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我有鼻炎，吃很辣的菜就会打喷嚏，流鼻涕，样子很难看。。
<abinez> 应该是东北的比较适合欧洲吧
<Pudge> 基本啥作料都不放，
<Pudge> 东北的咸死你
<condy> 淡了，可以加。咸了，该咋办？
<abinez> 你那是呛到鼻子了
<Pudge> 菜要入味啊，都做好了，表面撒点盐，有啥用
<abinez> 话说，这里的人就是吃咸长大的
<abinez> 潮汕这里
<rich1> 小米辣和泡野山椒
<abinez> 咸菜
<abinez> 神马东西都是咸的要命
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 少放点盐好，盐吃多了容易高血压
<abinez> 你们吃过咸豆腐么？
<Pudge> 不是糖吃多了高血压么。。
<condy> 味精也是吧！
<abinez> 咸到苦
<abinez> 味精是会上瘾的
<Pudge> 味精要少吃。。
<abinez> 我就亲眼见人家吃味精上瘾的
<Pudge> 能不放就不放。
<abinez> 放大半包进去
<condy> 这么恐怖。。。
<abinez> 他的舌头已经对味精的鲜味不敏感了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 。。。
<rich1> 味精出多了影响智力
<abinez> 如果没有味精，他就吃不下
<abinez> 我就受不了那种味精太多发腻的味道
<Pudge> 鸡精还是不错的，做汤的时候放点
<abinez> 让人会不停的流口水
<abinez> 啥精都不用放
<abinez> 我们一般除了油盐，还有酱油之外
<abinez> 很少放那些调味品
<abinez> 那种在超市里面买的调味品
<Pudge> 辣椒啊，必须放啊
<abinez> 辣椒不算
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 前段时间，在果壳看到一篇文章，说盐也会上瘾。
<condy> 话说，去年去台湾。才发现，江浙一带的还是很咸的。
<abinez> 我是说味精，还有鸡精之类的
<Pudge> 你再来躺欧洲，会发现台湾还是挺咸的
<abinez> 盐不是上瘾，是人体需要
<abinez> 你要是久了不吃盐，你会觉得没力气
<freeflying> iMadper: 监督以后不能说荤段子了这里  
<condy> 一山还有一山淡。。。
<abinez> 如果你缺少盐分的话
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 但是过量也不行。
<abinez> 那是肯定的了
<abinez> 喝水过了，都会死人
<abinez> 何况是盐
<mk3548208> 物极必反
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 合理搭配吧
<Pudge> 我就不明白，法国如何能跟中国并称世界3大美食国家之一
<abinez> 吃些粗粮食
<abinez> 他们那是自称呗
<Pudge> 东南亚随便一个国家的食物都比他们的好吃吧
<abinez> 你们有用酸醋么？
<abinez> 嗯
<Pudge> 我操，酸醋。。
<abinez> 东南亚的国家饮食和我们差不多
<Pudge> 除了刚来的时候，买了一瓶试试，再没买过
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 白醋和陈醋我知道，酸醋是啥？
<Pudge> 那味道，无法形容
<Pudge> 就是果醋，欧洲人喜欢吃沙拉的时候用点
<abinez> Pudge: 推荐你用青柠檬替代
<Pudge> 不喜欢吃酸的啊
<abinez> 现在的那些神马醋都是用化学药兑水弄出来的
<abinez> 不再是以前的传统酿造工艺酿造出来了
<abinez> 所以还不如用天然的柠檬汁替代呢
<rich1> 有啊糖醋什么
<abinez> 可以帮助消化的
<Pudge> 。。不是光要酸味啊
<abinez> 去油腻
<abinez> 反正柠檬是个好东西
<Pudge> 吃螃蟹的时候，沾点老醋，好吃的一逼啊
<abinez> 用途多
<abinez> 柠檬汁可以杀菌
<abinez> 吃海鲜的时候，弄一小碟
<Pudge> 我好想吃大闸蟹。
<Pudge> 海蟹太难吃
<abinez> 吃鱿鱼
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 想起小时候，夏天，我老爸自制饮料，就是烧一壶热水，放入白醋和白糖，等稍冷一会，就可以喝了。又酸又甜。。。
<abinez> 贝壳类
<abinez> 老大，现在已经木有什么白醋了
<abinez> 都是用醋精勾兑出来的
<Pudge> 铁板鱿鱼，香的一逼啊
<abinez> 我才不吃那些醋精
<Pudge> 还有烤生蚝，
<abinez> 鱿鱼要爆炒的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我喜欢花甲
<abinez> 生蚝，这里有卖的
<Pudge> 老毛子就是会浪费食物
<abinez> 贵哦
<Pudge> 多少钱？
<abinez> 花甲吃了，拉肚子
<abinez> 我吃几次都是，闹肚子痛
<abinez> 不敢吃了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我吃了没事
<Pudge> 花甲是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 烤生蚝也好吃。
<abinez> 就是啊，其他人的话也是吃了没事，就我吃了肚子不舒服
<abinez> 生蚝是个极品美味哇
<mk3548208> 我家门前就有生蚝
<abinez> 鲜美
<mk3548208> 我无聊的时候就挖一些考，有时候加在豆腐里
<Pudge> 生吃1,2个还可以，跟吃水果一样，还是烤的好吃
<mk3548208> 不过挖这个肉很费劲，要锥子
<Pudge> 我都是用石头砸。。
<abinez> 不要生吃，我们一般是用来打火锅，然后点一些辣椒酱料
<Pudge> 砸下来整的就收着，砸烂了就直接吃了。。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • need help:有人用过BT4木有/ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423379 主要闹来破解WPA2的。。。。。。。。。可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 White Litter — 2013-04-29 19:45
<abinez> 我们买人家挖好的
<abinez> 嘿嘿
<Pudge> 多少钱啊，一般，15个左右的话
<abinez> 算一斤多少钱的
<abinez> 不是数多少个
<abinez> 18块钱吧，一斤
<Pudge> 哦，那不知道了，这边按大小，3号，4号之类的，然后多少个这样卖
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 你们那是带壳买的吧：？
<Pudge> 对啊，新鲜的，不然他们怎么生吃啊
<Pudge> 去了壳才18一斤？那不贵啊
<abinez> 我们是买那些里面的蚝肉
<Pudge> 比牛肉还便宜，草
<abinez> Pudge: 里面有水分啊
<abinez> 起码有3-4两的水分
<Pudge> 牛肉也注水。。
<jiero> ab
<jiero> 肉都是很多水分的。
<abinez> 不是注水，是他泡在水里啊
<abinez> 有个水盆的
<abinez> 捞上来称，里面是有很多水的
<Pudge> 那不贵了，18欧就15个带壳的
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 在靠近海的话，才10块钱呢
<jiero> 。
<abinez> 福建的
<abinez> 嘿嘿
<jiero> 和当地生产力吻合。
<abinez> 我们去那里玩
<jiero> 食物永远都是那种价格。
<mk3548208> 我免费吃^_^
<Pudge> 不说了，说的我馋死了
<Pudge> 又吃不到
<abinez> 那些虾姑才2块钱一斤
<abinez> 就是那种濑尿虾
<abinez> 都是鲜活的，刚捕捞回来
<abinez> 活蹦乱跳的
<abinez> 才两块一斤
<Pudge> 葡萄牙的海鲜便宜
<Pudge> 3斤重的大龙虾，才10欧。
<abinez> 老大，跑到葡萄牙的路费可以让一家人去大酒店吃好几天了吧
<abinez> 龙虾我就不知道多少钱了，
<abinez> 我们老板买了好多龙虾回来
<abinez> 都是活的
<abinez> 他要摆酒席请客
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 下班
<abinez> 回去睡觉
<abinez> 困啊
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/29/12040207.jpg  花甲
<eexp> 菜碟边，都不用抹布擦擦的，吃了小心得病。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神谕： 不按神说的去做，得病
<gebjgd> 要用黑黑的抹布擦
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 还好，没得病
<gebjgd> 走着瞧
<CyrusYzGTt> 预祝你早得病
<jusss> eexp: 你们那都吃啥？
<jusss> eexp: 生吃猴脑？
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃神
<eexp> 高端点的，菜碟边上，不允许有油渍。低档的，抹布擦去了。最低档的，没擦。
<jiero> eexp: 高端的，洗碗机。
<jiero> eexp: 低端的，肮脏洗碗机
<gebjgd> jiero: 洗碗机经常洗不干净 
<jiero> gebjgd: 洗碗机之后再手洗。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你不嫌累就行
<eexp> 可以雇人舔干净。
<gebjgd> eexp: 高
<jiero> gebjgd: 自动塞碗机还没发明？
<eexp> 国内的无壳瓜子啥的，都是老太太啃掉的壳。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我弄机器人
<jiero> iMadper: abbot么。
<jiero> avbot。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不是, 我自己的.
<gebjgd> eexp: 不够恶心
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。你那个摸摸么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩
<eexp> 上次准备做一个整合手机的bot，结果几天后发现有人做出产品了。nnnd
<eexp> gebjgd: 我只是描述事实。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何修改Longene WineQQ 2012的默认字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423381 这个版本的字体是宋体，发虚。看得很不舒服 WINEQQ集成了WINE 应该如何修改其字体？球解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 chpzi — 2013-04-29 20:21
<jiero> iMadper: 突然。。。想起来。。。做mumble 服务器吧。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥来的?
<eexp> gebjgd: 你不会是在德国，用欧洲的价格，买中国的食品吃吧。那你就亏大了。
<jiero> iMadper: 多数是用来游戏语音聊天和定位和交流
<jiero> ! 摸摸 madper
<iMadper> jiero: 搭建在那个vps上面? 不会卡吗?
<iMadper> ! momo jiero 
<madper> jiero: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iMadper> ! nosex jiero 
<madper> jiero: 南无阿弥陀佛, 施主自重, 小心被禁言.
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 搞定. 
<eexp> 啥就搞定，还是只会momo
<iMadper> eexp: 还会slaps
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  应该还会唱歌，i mad
<microcai> .qqbot version
<avbot> 我的版本是 4.2 (Apr 29 2013 17:07:26)
<microcai> .qqbot help
<avbot> 可用的命令
<avbot> 	.qqbot help
<avbot> 	.qqbot version
<avbot> 	.qqbot ping
<avbot> 	.qqbot mail to "emailaddress"
<avbot> 	 将命令中间的聊天内容发送到邮件 emailaddress,  注意引号
<^k^> avbot:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jiero> 踢飞了要。
<iMadper> microcai: ....
<microcai> !!! 靠,已经延时发送了,还是被 kk 识别是 flood  了啊
<eexp> 傻了吧。
<eexp> hoho
<microcai> kk 太严格了
<eexp> 那是bot不会算时间
<iMadper> microcai: 延迟长一点儿.
<microcai>  kk 太坏了
<eexp> iMadper: 明显没看我的bot。没看如何处理格式
<iMadper> eexp: 一堆bug的bot...
<eexp> 呸。哪里有
<eexp> 不是pl的，不好处理格式。我理解。
<microcai> .qqbot pin
<microcai> .qqbot ping
<avbot> 我还活着
<eexp> lol
<microcai> 延时看来得加长点
<iMadper> eexp: 这回有用了吧.
<microcai> 防止 flood
<eexp> 谁的帐号？
<eexp> microcai: 延时，那是假的了。
<microcai> eexp: ?
<eexp> 单行处理才对
<iMadper> microcai: 要贿赂 kk才行.
<microcai> eexp: 超长的行 irc 也不支持啊
<eexp> 自己不会断句啊。中文处理。
<eexp> utf8 length
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu怎么做局域网服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423383 在一个宿舍里用交换机连起来的电脑，在同一子网内，怎么设置，让别的电脑能登上www服务器 统计信息: 发表于 由 buzhidaohuy — 2013-04-29 20:37
<microcai> ^k^ 还能到论坛上搜索帖子
<microcai> avbot 也要支持!
<microcai> 哼
<iMadper> microcai: 来个智能点儿的
<microcai> ??
<iMadper> microcai: 检测荤段子怎么样?
<microcai> ???????????
<microcai> how?
<iMadper> microcai: 问你呀, 你是博士. 
<iMadper> microcai: 我只会贝叶斯分类. 
<iMadper> microcai: 还是朴素贝叶斯.
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是不是可以搜索 AV 种子的
<microcai> 这种耗费 CPU 的东西, 会让 avbot 卡住的
<CyrusYzGTt> .avbot help
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 用GPU
<iMadper> microcai: 也对, 每句话都过滤. 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 禁止在这里玩 avbot !
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 为么。。
<iMadper> ! momo avbot 
<madper> avbot: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这里有 kk  
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  kk 会和谐掉 avbot 的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ . 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我把 avbot 放这里是因为 avbot 刚刚实现了防冷场功能
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 如果好长时间这里没有人发言, avbot 会讲个笑话
<iMadper> microcai: 长时间没人说话, 这个bot会自己讲笑话?
<microcai> yeah
<iMadper> microcai: lol~ 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可以设置 私聊 。。 然后私聊搜索 AV
<jiero> 。。
<microcai> 用哪个引擎搜索 av ?
 * iMadper 匿了. 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ torrent  TBP
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ baidu.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Baidu（バイドゥ） (@ baidu.jp)
<miemiekurisu> 正常的HTR2B基因的功能是合成5-羟色胺2B受体，这个受体是用来结合大脑神经递质5-羟色胺使之发挥作用的，而这个HTR2B基因突变后就不能正常产生该受体，直接导致脑部伏隔核中5-羟色胺的耗损，从而使得大脑中约束人的行为、预见行为后果的机能无法正常发挥。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 话说 avbot 跑在 日本的 VPS 上呢! 确实可以访问 baidu.jp
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ bingo ,,快去实现， 只要搜索就进入私聊模式
<microcai> 病人：“我总失眠，有什么办法？”医生：“试试从1数到500。”次日医生询问效果，病人：“太难了，数到200就坚持不住了，喝了杯浓咖啡才数完。”
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  可是我自己访问不了 baidu.jp 
<microcai> 没法调试啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..用vpn 或者 ssh 代理去
<gebjgd> eexp: 从来不买天朝的食品
<mk3548208> gebjgd: 住在天朝怎么不买天朝的食品
<jiero> mk3548208: 那就买
<iMadper> mk
<iMadper> mk3548208: 在世界上很多国家都很难避免买到天朝产的东西. 
<jiero> iMadper: lighttpd 好还是 apache2 好？
<iMadper> jiero: 就 lighttpd吧. 
<iMadper> jiero: 轻量.
<jiero> iMadper: 好。
<mk3548208> lighttpd貌似没apache稳定，而且有内存泄露问题，不知有没有解决，这个未经实战，网上说的
<iMadper> mk3548208: lighttpd用的也挺多的. 
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 我不住在天朝
<mk3548208> iMadper: 网上有人常用它来搞图片服务器
<mk3548208> gebjgd: 你真幸福呀，可惜我们   哎.......
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 出国留学就是了
<iMadper> 发现了, 12寸的笔记本是有点儿小. 
<iMadper> 一定要14寸高分屏
<mk3548208> iMadper: 那岂止小，我感觉异常的小
<iMadper> mk3548208: 以前有外接屏幕, 也没怎么觉得, 现在只有这一个小屏幕, 写程序不够用了. 
<mk3548208> iMadper: 笔记本15.6也1366*768,写几行代码就满屏，我有点受不了，想换屏了
<iMadper> mk3548208: 换吧.
<mk3548208> iMadper: 淘宝上有1920*1080的屏，我想换了，可惜没换过屏
<iMadper> mk3548208: 只换屏幕? 多少钱?
<mk3548208> 400元左右吧
<iMadper> mk3548208: 可以接受, 谁家的面板?
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 问题是能不能换
<hzform> 大小合适就可以换
<mk3548208> iMadper: 我看到的是LG的面板，不过应该是2011年产的，我笔记本也是LG面板的，不知接口是否合适
<mk3548208> i
<iMadper> mk3548208: 不知道, 这个没了解过. 老狗的面板倒是不错. 
<hzform> 不过应该先咨询一下卖家，看看你的笔记本是否适合用
<iMadper> mk3548208: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17896366214&spm=a230r.1.14.13.d2tg3v&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<mk3548208> 不过没换过，怕笔记本废了，有时候还是外接算了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Dell/戴尔 XPS13-5708超级本i7-3537/256G固态硬盘/1080P屏幕-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> mk3548208: 就是太贵.
<mk3548208> iMadper: 好贵
<iMadper> mk3548208: 恩, 我还是弄个廉价外接显示器好了
<mk3548208> iMadper: 我更喜欢屏幕大点，13寸1080p颗粒太小了，反而看着字特别小，写代码有点不舒服
<iMadper> mk3548208: 字号调高一点儿. 
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我天天背着, 太大没法背
<mk3548208> iMadper: 不过1366*768调成12px字体，到还过的去，13px就没几行了
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我12寸, 1280 * 800的. 
<mk3548208> iMadper: 800感觉好点，毕竟y轴的空间是最宝贵的，难怪unity要那样设计
<iMadper> mk3548208: 都宝贵.
<iMadper> mk3548208: 笔记本真的好难呀, 又要屏幕大, 又要轻薄.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么我连接不上ppa，想要pidgin-lwqq~求助~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423388 update的时候显示 无法连接上 ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83)，连接超时 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg 不能连接到 ppa.launchpad.net：http： 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg  …
<gebjgd> iMadper: 买个上网本 足够了
<mk3548208> gebjgd: 这个拿来写代码不合适
<gebjgd> iMadper: 外接显示器 
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩, 只能外接了
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 外接显示器
<mk3548208> 外接，最好的选择，换屏工程有点大
<gebjgd> 向来外接
<gebjgd> 一个台式机 一个上网本 无敌了
<mk3548208> 在facebook好奇搜了下苍井空，竟然N多的苍井空
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 还看藏惊恐?
<gebjgd> mk
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 太过时了
<mk3548208> 看来的确过时了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 无法连接ppa 想要pidgin-lwqq!但是update的时候总是说无法连接。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423390 RT 无法连接上 ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83)，连接超时 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg 不能连接到 ppa.launchpad.net：http： 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg  …
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 好歹要看舒淇把
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> lol
<mk3548208> geb
<mk3548208> gebjgd: 为何看她
 * jiero 感觉 gebjgd 越来越古怪了
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 品味。
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 我只爱欧美的
<mk3548208> gebjgd: 好吧，我投降了
 * jiero 奇人异士又自源
<gebjgd> mk3548208: 金毛狮王才好
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。发现欧洲人的面孔侧面看确实很多如狮
<jiero> 真狮子的眼镜看起来真恶心
<jiero> 眼睛
<jiero> mumble 不会搞了。。。装那么多东西啊。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。结果装啊装啊。多装了上百mb的东西。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 没事, 我有20g空间. 
<iMadper> jiero: 别担心. 
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> iMadper gebjgd  mk3548208  mumble就是这个 http://www.mumble.com/ 接触过么？
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Mumble.com | Mumble Server Hosting
<iMadper> microcai: inotify 有没有异步的版本, 还是一定要自己多线程实现?
<mk3548208> numblr是什么?
<mk3548208> 原来是聊天的
<eexp> iMadper: 啥叫异步。
<jiero> microcai: avbot 再加个 mumble的？
<eexp> 给一个ipv6的种子
<eexp> 有没
<iMadper> eexp: 有. 
<iMadper> eexp: 发你邮箱. 
<eexp> 好的
<microcai> iMadper: 就是异步的
<iMadper> microcai: 会阻塞呀
<microcai> iMadper: inotify 的 fd 可以加到 epoll 里监听
<iMadper> microcai: 恩, 我了个去, 怎么在ruby里面epoll, 我去查查去. 
<eexp> iMadper: 如果是脚本，不如incron
<gebjgd> jiero: 你是被资本主义社会抛弃了 
<gebjgd> jiero: 所以你带着仇恨
<eexp> 没邮件
<iMadper> eexp: incron? 我去查查.
<iMadper> eexp: 发过去了
<eexp> 50 peers
<iMadper> eexp: gaoji!
<iMadper> eexp: 下载吧, 挺好看的
<iMadper> eexp: 有速度没?
<eexp> 没速度
<eexp> 都不给
<iMadper> eexp: ... ...
<eexp> 私有Tracker。禁止dht pex
<iMadper> eexp: 是私有tracker来的. 
<eexp> 全uTorrent，抠门的。没libtorrent的，那大气。
<iMadper> eexp: 我有transxxxx那个, 我给你开
<eexp> 我只测试下算了
<iMadper> eexp: 恩, 没下载速度, 没用呀.
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/255777
<eexp> 只14个连接的
<iMadper> eexp: 还行, 看来你还是不能ipv6
<jiero> gebjgd: 切。我早就抛弃资本主义社会了。。。
<eexp> v4被封bt的。绝对没peers
<iMadper> eexp: 可怜的ee, 换isp吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 是你被抛弃了
<jiero> gebjgd: 随意。
<jiero> gebjgd: 本来我就敢对老外说， Im a communist.
<gebjgd> jiero: 找到工作了么？
<jiero> ge
<jiero> gebjgd: 没找
<gebjgd> jiero: 还当啃老族呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 果然是二代阿 
<rich1> 勇气可嘉啊 来歪还是有搞共产主义事业的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
<gebjgd> jiero: 借点钱花花 
<gebjgd> jiero: 60年后还
<jiero> gebjgd 没钱给你。
<rich1> 啊 中国的社会保障低怪谁啊
<eexp> gebjgd: 敢马上换工作不。要不你也没资本欺负罗杰的。
<gebjgd> eexp: 敢
<eexp> 赶紧证明
<gebjgd> eexp: 我有长居
<gebjgd> eexp: 政府养着
<eexp> jiero: 叮上他。这家伙吹牛不上税的
<eexp> 。。
<rich1> 国外的啃老族是拿双份的一份是政府给的救济金一部分是家里给的中国的 就别指望天朝掉馅饼啦
<eexp> 啃政府。强大
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 使用KScope的疑问，无从打开已添加的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423393 大家好！ 本人在使用kscope新建工程并添加文件之后，也build database了，但是为何都无法显示所添加的文件呢？比如我想打开某一个已经添加的头文件，可是不知道如何打开。我试过 …
<rich1> 社会主义好 社会主义好 按劳分配。没工作饿死活该，
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ..
<iMadper> rich1: 不是按需分配吗?
 * iMadper 需要二十个漂亮妹子!
<rich1> 那是社会主义高级阶段  望梅止渴的东东
<rich1> 说真的时间是检验真理的唯一标准 
<iMadper> 这东西还不如两个凡是呢.
<rich1> 就知道这个主义是个什么玩意
<rich1> 看一看香港 台湾 澳门
<gebjgd> rich1: 你的有生之年一定是没戏了
<rich1> 我没指望我能看到这一天
<Pudge> 有人用过centerIM5么，好用么，有deb包么
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没用过
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没听说过
<rich1> 画饼充饥的东西 对我没吸引力，难怪现在的年轻人没信仰啊 你要他们怎么信呢 没工作 吃不起饭 xx 又不管他们
<gebjgd> Pudge: 蛋疼呢？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 有点，放假好无聊
<iMadper> rich1: 没工作, 吃不起饭, 除了怪政府, 也得怪自己. 
<Pudge> 命苦不能怪政府
<iMadper> rich1: 正常青年, 没有工作, 就不该给任何救济, 除非有说的过去的理由. 
<rich1> 此话怎讲
<iMadper> 这含义不已经很明确了?
<rich1> 怪自己生在天朝
<jiero> 。
<rich1> 那你的意思西方的福利好的有点过分 同样是纳税人差距咋个这么大呢
<iMadper> rich1: 不, 恰恰相反, 我认为他们的福利也不公平. 
<rich1> 你在国外 
<iMadper> rich1: 剥削工人的钱财去给物业游民, 你觉得很有道理?
<jiero> iMadper: 其实很有道理，因为都要稳定啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 给救济, 不如给工作机会. 
<jiero> iMadper:会有 工人不想干了，相当无业游民的时候。
<rich1> 在他们变成午夜游民之前也是工人阶级的一员 谁生下来就是午夜游民啊
<jiero> iMadper: 工作机会，政府也给安排——就和以前中国有多少区别。
<Pudge> 西方福利哪里好到这种程度了。。青年没工作一样没救济啊
<jiero> Pudge: 不知道哪里是他们说的这样。
<iMadper> jiero: rich1: 我还是觉得, 没钱, 并且想要钱, 就该去工作. 
<Pudge> jiero: 是啊，我想知道他们说的是哪里，我要去投奔
<jiero> Pudge: 你没入籍欧盟？
<Pudge> jiero: 没啊
<ikk-> kate的插件是用什么语言开发的?
<jiero> Pudge:  澳大利亚土著就免费房子，免费吃穿
<rich1> 你觉得政府有责任创造更多的就业机会吗
<jiero> rich1: 你觉得哪个政府不想稳定？
<Pudge> jiero: 欧洲入不入籍都一样，有居留福利一样的饿啊
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。是么。
<Pudge> jiero: 澳洲是，不过一般那些人都是住政府给修的公寓里面，很多释放的犯人啊，环境很差的
<ikk-> 外国的衣食住行已经由机器人生产了? 人类只要每天健身什么的了?
<jiero> ikk-: 只注意衣食住行的啊。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 澳洲福利不行
 * jiero 以为人类每天都是肌肉锻炼才黑呢。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 欧洲国家是高福利 有低保的
 * jiero 知道澳洲很穷。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 除了基本医疗保险，别的福利都挺好啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 低保？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 而且澳洲赚的多啊，钱都在自己手上
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge: 多是多 就是毒物太多
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。你住悉尼墨尔本这种大城市，哪里来的这么多毒物
<rich1> c国想说爱你却不是一件容易的事 好需要很多的勇气！！！
<gebjgd> Pudge: 一样
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你还是去投奔你老婆
<Pudge> gebjgd: 必须啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 养羊去吧
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我没你那么好的运气 能吃软饭
<Pudge> gebjgd: 现在怎么看怎么觉得那边舒服。。就是旅游的地方少点
<Pudge> gebjgd: 吃软饭也是一种境界啊，舒服啊
<jiero> Pudge: 城市才毒物多吧。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 是 我羡慕啊
<Pudge> jiero: 能有农村多？
<jiero> Pudge: 恩。海岛更多
<gebjgd> Pudge: jiero 就是放弃了澳洲的优越生活 毅然回到天朝 报销祖国的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 人家在澳洲是地头蛇
<gebjgd> Pudge: 要啥有啥
<Pudge> 能回国发展我也回国啊，在我老婆同意的前提下
<Pudge> 国内多舒服
<jiero> gebjgd: 晚安。继续YY吧比。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 朝内是舒服
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还有特权
<Pudge> 对啊，国内有钱就是爷
<Pudge> 有点关系，有点背景的，干嘛出国受那个罪啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 就是不承认私有制
<gebjgd> Pudge: 所以jiero 回国了
<Pudge> 看谁不顺眼，打了就打了，
<Pudge> 国外哪里敢随便动手。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你个。。。
<Pudge> 都快憋的没脾气了
<jiero> gebjgd: 笑岔气了。
<jiero> 特权。钱。。。
<jiero> 无聊。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 所以说只有你我这样的穷人家的孩子才在国外
<gebjgd> Pudge: 像罗杰那样的二代基本都回国了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还是有很多二代出来，给家里留条后路的，你懂的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 对 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 裸官 裸姐
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你怎么又放假
<gebjgd> pu
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还拿钱
<Pudge> 学校放春假啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 太没人性了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04中的thunar没看到垃圾桶是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423396 搜索到xfce相关的包全部都安装了，但是就没显示垃圾桶 libthunar-vfs也安装了，gvfs也安装了，还欠什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-04-29 22:25
<Pudge> gebjgd: 每年3个月学校假期，外加42天个人带薪假，舒服的一逼
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你这博士读的 真tmd的爽
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还有室友 可以随时爱爱
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我羡慕死了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。室友又滚到巴黎去了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 完了 你没性生活了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 周末开车送她过去，来回10小时，开死我了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 果然有好几腿
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这次在巴黎发现有条街上全是东北小妞，站着拉客，有几个好漂亮
<Pudge> gebjgd: 真想上去问问多少钱
<gebjgd> Pudge: 黑色人种腿很长八
<gebjgd> pu
<gebjgd> Pudge: ?
<Pudge> Pudge: 说了我室友不是黑人。。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 据说黑色人种 身材最好
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不是北非么
<Pudge> Pudge: 北非的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 白的，有点偏棕色
<gebjgd> Pudge: 怪不得你这么爽
<Pudge> gebjgd: 跟新疆人差不多
<gebjgd> Pudge: 啥时候和你老婆摊牌？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哥很道德的，从来不碰
<Pudge> gebjgd: 洗澡间都不共用的，她用浴缸，我淋浴。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我信  你们都这种关系了  还能不碰
<gebjgd> Pudge: 小心她一样怀孕
<Pudge> 。。
<microcai> Pudge: 恩,她一样会怀孕的
<Pudge> 好无聊，睡会先
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没听说过有人泳池游泳之后怀孕了么
<microcai> Pudge: 你这样做, 你老婆并不是觉得你很道德,而是觉得你老二有问题
<Pudge> gebjgd: 泳池氯气不杀精的么
<gebjgd> microcai: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你知道的太少了
<iMadper> Pudge: +1
<gebjgd> Pudge: 有些人的精子抗毒
<gebjgd> Pudge: 比如你的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 可乐喝多了么
<gebjgd> Pudge: 八成
<cleamoon> Pudge, ED?
<Pudge> cleamoon: 什么意思
<cleamoon> 男性勃功能起障碍
<Pudge> cleamoon: ed综合征？
<cleamoon> yes
<Pudge> cleamoon: 那不是说豆腐之类的豆制品吃多了才会这样么
<Pudge> cleamoon: 豆浆什么的，台湾人鸡鸡小，就这个原因啊
<cleamoon> ……你太lol了
<cleamoon> 你怎么知道台湾人屌小？被爆了？
<iMadper> ......................
<cleamoon> 要不对媳妇没兴趣呢
<Pudge> cleamoon: 网上说的啊，前段时间不就是这个原因爆台湾人平均鸡鸡最小么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他不是对媳妇没兴趣  她媳妇在澳洲 他们长年两地分居
<cleamoon> 鞭长莫及？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以他和他室友 长期有染
<cleamoon> 对呀对呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他有他室友  羡慕把
<iMadper> 但愿候总睡了. 
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我发现这边还是跟国内一样，都是火车站的鸡多，200一晚上，质量挺好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 人家也学生  有性生活  你没有
<cleamoon> 然后他对媳妇就不感兴趣了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 。。。。。。
<cleamoon> ……
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 感兴趣有毛用   够不到
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你敢么？ 叫鸡
<cleamoon> 没叫怎么知道质量不错
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我觉得还不如你室友踏实呢
<cleamoon> 所以，换媳妇
<Pudge> 我刚来法国的时候，跟朋友出去玩，半夜的时候一辆跑车朝我们开过来，下来一个老太太，跟我们说800一夜，我们一群中国2b都吓跑了
<Pudge> 回头一想，挺值的。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 室友不能碰，这是底线
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/04/29/avbot-new-feature-autojoke.html
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: avbot 4.2 新功能解释和实现 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<gebjgd> Pudge: 算了吧
<microcai> Pudge: 女室友,不客气
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你早就和你室友不清不白的了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不解释，清白在我心里，不在你们嘴上
<gebjgd> Pudge: 恩 心里清白 身子不清白
<microcai> Pudge: 你有这个心,没这个胆子而已
<microcai> Pudge: 你没这个心思还在这里 YY 她
<cleamoon> 你只是心理yy的处，其实你的处早就没了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你就承认了吧  
<gebjgd> Pudge: 者不丢人
<Pudge> 你们难道不觉得，弄的时候爽，弄完了挺空虚无聊的么
<Pudge> 还不如打盘dota
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没有
<cleamoon> 在法国那么伟大的地方呆这么就还没被爆菊，不现实
<gebjgd> Pudge: 这就是你和你室友爱爱之后的感觉？
<cleamoon> 没有
<gebjgd> Pudge: 啧啧  生在福中不知福阿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 现在的12.04主题怎么改变 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423398 我的程序关闭，最大化按钮全部在窗口的最左上方，请问如何改变？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2013-04-29 22:47
<cleamoon> 放心，你们能结婚的
<gebjgd> Pudge: cleamoon天天自撸 都突鹿皮了
<Pudge> 自己噜对身体不好，中医上不能算一种释放，长期下来会导致肾阴虚
<cleamoon> 双手长茧
<cleamoon> 中医………………你又有突破了
<Pudge> 所以火车站还是有必要的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你这是饱汉子不知道饿汉子饥
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你有资格说这句话么。。
<cleamoon> 趁你有室友，赶紧做。以后就没机会了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 有
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我已经至少9个月没爱爱了
<Pudge> 。。你老婆呢，怀孕中？
<cleamoon> 你也ED了？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 5月份就当爹咯
<Pudge> 。。。可以用口啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 对 和你一样 自撸  
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不好口活儿 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 原来如此  你让你室友给你用口 
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 德国这边也是孩子生下来就给奶粉钱么
<gebjgd> Pudge: 恩纳 
<Pudge> 欧洲这边真是孩子和老人的天堂
<Pudge> 年轻人苦逼的要命，手上没多少钱
<gebjgd> Pudge: 交税 保险多
<cleamoon> 谁说的。这里一堆壕
<Pudge> 都是老了才能享受的。
<Pudge> 我们说平均情况好么，土豪毕竟是少数
<cleamoon> 谁说的。我病了现在就能享受
<cleamoon> 和哪里比？
<Pudge> 土豪也快逃离法国了，年薪20万欧以上，税收75%。。
<Pudge> 谁天天病啊，2,3年也病不了一次，也不叫享受啊
<Pudge> 工作辛苦还拿不到多少钱
<gebjgd> Pudge: cleamoon 在北欧 高福利 国家
<cleamoon> 75%? 比我们还高不少呢……
<Pudge> 大鼻子情圣，去年脱离法籍了，每年交税1.6亿
<cleamoon> 我们是重工轻农打击金融的国家
<Pudge> 今年政策一出台，他每年进出一共要交155%的税，交不起，跑了
<cleamoon> …………155%???
<gebjgd> Pudge: 法国黑人还多呢
<Pudge> 对啊，法国左派上台后的sb政策
<Pudge> 萨科齐正在转国籍过程中。。
<Pudge> 因为黑人讲法语的多。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还是找个法国女人好
<Pudge> 黑人要会讲德语，德国也多
<Pudge> 法国女人是挺好，适合中国人的身高
<gebjgd> Pudge: 黑人怕纳粹  所以不去德国
<Pudge> 德国女人太高大
<gebjgd> Pudge: 也有小巧的
<cleamoon> 德国女人很高吗？
<Pudge> 平均身高啊，高太多了
<Pudge> 能有1.7吧？
<Pudge> 法国女人平均身高目测最多1.62
<cleamoon> 我们这里有1,4的，也有2,1的。同一个班
<Pudge> 1.4的。。残疾吗？
<cleamoon> 没有呀……
<avbot> >经典笑话：我哪里去了
<avbot> 有个傻解差押着一个犯罪的和尚到官府去，临行前恐怕忘记了东西，就细加盘查，还自编了两句话：“包裹、雨散枷，文书、和尚、我。”途中走一步背一遍，恐怕忘记了。那和尚知道解差呆傻，就在途中用酒把解差灌醉，剃光了他的头发，并给他戴上枷锁，然后潜逃
<avbot> 了。
<avbot> 解差醒酒后，自言自语道：“我且查一查东西少了没有。”说着就一一查点起来。看了看地上，说：“包裹、雨伞，有。”摸了摸脖子，说：“枷锁，有。”又翻了翻文书，说：“有。”忽然惊叫道：“哎呀，和尚不见了！”
<avbot> 过了一会儿，他一摸自己的光头，忽然省悟道：“好在和尚还在，只是，我到哪里去了？”
<^k^> avbot:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<avbot> >经典笑话：不该问
<avbot> 在动物园里,一位女士问饲养员：“那头河马是公的还是母的？”
<avbot> 饲养员说：“太太，我认为，除了另一头河马之外，任何人都不会对这个问题发生兴趣。”
<knownbad> 饲养员说：“太太，我认为，除了我和另一头河马之外，任何人都不会对这个问题发生兴趣。”
<avbot> >经典笑话：赚利润
<avbot> 一位朋友对手表商说:“你抛出了那么多廉价的手表,靠什么赚取利润呢?”
<avbot> 手表商:“靠修理这些手表.”
<avbot> >经典笑话：学习心得
<avbot> 一个佛学研读班结业，师父要学员报告学习心得。一位学员说：“以前有蚊子叮他，他一定‘啪’的一声就打死它；现在就不同了，蚊子叮他，他会告诉这只蚊子：‘请慢用！’”
<avbot> >经典笑话：可怜的猴子
<avbot> 　　妮妮有天跑去动物园喂猴子…将花生丢给猴子吃…但有一只猴子每次都会先将花生塞进屁股…然后再拿出来吃…妮妮觉得很恶心就跑去问管理员…那一只猴子为什么会有这种奇怪的举动ㄋㄟ…管理员解释道：因为去年有人丢个大桃子给他吃..结果那颗大桃子的子无法由屁股顺利的排出…他被害惨啦…所以他现在一定先把食物塞进屁股
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ...
<avbot> >经典笑话：肤浅和沉重的话题
<avbot> 一日深夜，偶辗转反侧，夜不能寐，遂发短信给友寝一姐妹：“郁闷中，陪偶聊会吧。”
<avbot> 不一会，姐妹回信：“好吧，想聊什幺？话题由你定！”
<avbot> 偶想了想，乐着回复道：“那偶们就聊沉重点的话题吧，比如说――你的体重！”
<avbot> 一阵沉默过后，姐妹回短信，上面写道：“这也太沉重了吧，那我们还是聊点肤浅的吧，比如说――你的智商！！！”
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 求帽帽
 * ofan LOL
 * knownbad 求现金
<ofan> knownbad: 干啥
<knownbad> 不是有求必应的吗？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 干嘛b库胖
<ofan> knownbad: 。。
<avbot> >经典笑话：女人说
<avbot> 20岁的女人如橄榄球，都想抱在怀里。
<avbot> 30岁的女人如乒乓球，推来又推去。
<avbot> 40岁的女人如排球，偶尔一个重扣。
<avbot> 50岁的女人如足球，一脚踢开最好。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 。。。
<iMadper> 有人知道这个人是不是真的胖叔/
<iMadper> 要不要我帮他unban?
<avbot> >经典笑话：买蔬菜
<avbot> 　　百货公司里人流如潮，这时忽然听到广播里传出：“哪位家长丢了一个穿黄色格子衬衫，兰色牛仔裤的14岁小男孩，请立即到服务台认领。”只听旁边一个疲惫不堪的女子随即对身边的男子说：“亲爱的，趁着有人帮我们看孩子，赶紧到超级市场买点蔬菜。”
<avbot> >经典笑话：这可是杀场斩窦娥
<avbot> 　　农历三月二十三，是县城传统古会，大街上人山人海。游斗孙正德局长的汽车一开到十字路口，就被人们围了个水泄不通。群众好长时间看不上老戏了，今天见汽车上有人穿着老戏的红官衣，歪戴着官帽子，帽翅还一闪一闪，不同地笑开了，有的人还拍手叫好。孙局长开始还能沉住气，后来实在弊不住，也扑哧一声笑了。
<avbot> >经典笑话：经典笑话：色鬼交易
<avbot> 埃迪迷上了一位漂亮性感的同事，多次提出做爱的想法，可这位小姐总是托词和别人有约会，予以拒绝。这天，埃迪欲火中烧，实在是忍无可忍。他对她说：“我给您100美元，如果您同意做爱的话……”
<iMadper> avbot: 怎么没下文了...
 * justango 
<avbot> >经典笑话：催账信
<avbot> 汤姆是个有名的赖账鬼，酒店老板吃了他不少亏。
<avbot> 一天，汤姆走进酒店，痛痛快快付清了所有欠账，并且说：“老板，你昨天写给我的那封要钱的信太感人了，读后令我不能不动心还你的债。请问你是怎样想出这么精彩的句子的呢？”
<avbot> 老板告诉他：“不瞒你说，我妻子现在正在法国戛纳海滨度假，开销极大，所以她常写信回来要我寄钱。我从她的信中摘了几段寄给你。”
<avbot> >经典笑话：古代人参加奥运会
<avbot> 上古时期，派可射九日的后翌同学参加射箭比赛，拿块金牌啥的没啥问题吧？
<avbot> 春秋战国时期，派刺客要离、荆轲等同学参加击剑比赛，拿块奖牌啥的没啥问题吧？
<avbot> 秦时期，派在博浪沙投大铁锤袭击秦始皇的那位大力士同学参加铅球比赛，拿块奖牌啥的没啥问题吧？
<avbot> 楚汉争霸时期，派单手举鼎的项羽同学参加举重比赛，拿块金牌啥的没啥问题吧？唯一的问题就是不清楚该是多少公斤级啊。
<avbot> 汉朝时期，派可在掌上跳舞的赵飞燕同学参加艺术体操比赛，拿块金牌啥的没啥问题吧？
<avbot> 唐朝时期，派在华清池里泡温泉的杨玉环同学带队参加水上芭蕾比赛，拿块金牌啥的没啥问题吧？
<avbot> 唐朝时期，派弼马温孙悟空同学参加马术比赛，拿块奖牌啥的没啥问题吧？
<^k^> avbot:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<justango> 原来还有人一样没睡啥
<avbot> >经典笑话：疼不疼
<avbot> 有位父亲带着小女儿到医院拔牙，回家途中问她牙齿还疼不疼？
<avbot> >经典笑话：鬼哭的声音
<avbot> 　　有两个同学（都是女生）有一次一起出去外面玩，由于行程必须过夜，于是她们决定一起睡双人房。其中一个女生唱歌非常好听，所以另一个女生总不敢在她面前唱歌，很自卑，也是因为她本来就比较害羞。那晚，她真的好想唱歌，可是又不想给她室友听到，怕被笑，于是想：那我在洗澡的时候偷偷唱，就没人知道了！她趁莲蓬头æµ
<^k^>  05:00
 * skraito http://0x71.org for 0x71 redhat 5 preview hardening and 0x71 tripwire prototype
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-30
<microcai> .qqbot joke off
<yunfan> jiero: 我两天没出门
<roylez> yunfan: +1
<yunfan> roylez: 刚才准备出去吃饭的 想了想 还是叫了外卖
<mk3548208> 哎，vpn又得续费了
<yunfan> roylez: 今天外面天气还不错  http://photo.weibo.com/1659648632/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3572833995337614?refer=weibofeedv5
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<roylez> yunfan: 擦，我起码吃饭出去了...
<roylez> yunfan: 考虑到你在帝都，你是明智的
<yunfan> roylez: 今天天气还真不挫 但是我就是懒得出门
<yunfan> 买的一箱格瓦斯快喝一半了
<stock-cn> yunfan: 瓦斯怎么喝阿
<rich1> 好冷啊
<yunfan> stock-cn: 熊猫和小熊猫是两种东西
<rich1> 格瓦斯是不是巴西的瓜呐呐啊
<yunfan> 俄罗斯的
<rich1> 我喜欢小熊猫好乖阿
<yunfan> 感觉挺好喝的 
<rich1> 管啊那是巴西的
<yunfan> rich1: 我也喜欢forth 很简洁
<yunfan> rich1: 新疆最近不太平
<rich1> forth？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<rich1> 新疆本来一直就在闹独立当然不干净啦
<mk3548208> 没办法，天朝的统治他们有意见
<rich1> 我也喜欢forth 很简洁 forth是什么？ 谢谢
<stock-cn> 你们有空去google+上逛逛吗？
<rich1> 天朝不允许下一个车程的出现
<yunfan> roylez: 外卖到 这是最快的一次
<yunfan> rich1: 主席最近家庭生活不和谐
<rich1> 垃圾google+
<mk3548208> 买了vpn不去都觉得对不起自己
<mk3548208> rich1: g+为何垃圾?
<jiero> mk3548208: 长的和 qq空间一样。
<rich1> 个人意见有序我不会玩
<mk3548208> 我没觉得和qq空间一样
<jiero> yunfan: 外卖正好走到你家门口
<yunfan> 额 感觉这个电影最适合我们 http://tv.sohu.com/20120216/n334964365.shtml
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 《世界中心》（又名：私人红灯区） - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<rich1> yunfan rich1: 我也喜欢forth 很简洁 ？
<rich1> 你是不是打错拉 我什么时候和你讨论什么forth啦
<rich1> 这里边的链接不会有毒啊
<stock-cn> yunfan: 哪个级别的片？
<rich1> 求重返地球的在线观看链接谢谢
<yunfan> rich1: 在你跟我讨论小熊猫的时候
<rich1> forth是什么我都不知道
<stock-cn> yunfan: 哪个级别的片？
<pity> 请教个问题，我想判断多条命令执行的返回结果是不是 0，是 0 返回 good，非 0 返回 bad，bash 里是用什么来判断来着？ echo $? 可以看到，但不能每条命令都执行一次
<hulu> 大家好！
<hulu> 我有个问题想请教
<^k^> hulu, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<hulu> 我正在定制我自己的live-cd
<hulu> live-dvd
<pity> 举个例子，想知道 xxx 文件中是否含有 foo 这个关键字，grep foo xxx，如果没有，就返回 bad，如果有很多 foo，我不想输出所有的匹配行，我只想让它返回 good
<imtxc> yunfan: 外卖。。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 乃喝花茶不
<rich1> 现在年轻人都不太喜欢和茶哦
<hulu> 有人了解 live-dvd 么？
<hulu> 有人了解 live-cd 么？
<mk3548208> hulu: 没人回答就说明不知道，你自己Google一下
<hulu> 是么
<hulu> 我问的是  13.04 的问题
<hulu> 刚发现
<hulu> 我已经 google 了
<mk3548208> 制作live-dvd干嘛
<rich1> 问个问题spring engine的游戏都很免费的吗谢谢
<jiero> rich1: 目前来说，有盗版的。
<jiero> rich1: 都是免费的，但是有些游戏用了TA的东西。
<hulu> mk3548208: 我有几十台机器，都要装系统的话太慢了，我用 liveusb 启动
<mk3548208> ubuntu server 有个naas
<mk3548208> hulu: 可以批量部署
<mk3548208> hulu: 好像叫maas，忘记了
<rich1> 要是可以加其他游戏就好了
<hulu> 还是不如 liveusb ,有一台有问题就换个 usb 就行了
<rich1> 感觉spring的游戏画面很差 都是程序员业余时间写的吧
<jiero> rich1: ？不懂。
<jiero> rich1: 不是程序员吧。。。
<mk3548208> hulu: maas可以同时部署，你这样的话会很慢的
<rich1> 那他是以什么来支持运营啊不会是靠化缘把
<jiero> rich1: 。。。
<jiero> rich1: 想做就做
<rich1> 无利不起早
<rich1> 我一直没搞懂spring engine  他是对战平台还是什么啊
 * pity 找到方法了
<mk3548208> hulu: 几十台机器用liveusb太慢了
<hulu> ?
<hulu> 不慢啊
<jiero> rich1: 就是个游戏引擎，开放的，然后别人有目的的利用。。。
<mk3548208> hulu: http://maas.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> mk3548208 ⇪ t: MAAS
<hulu> dd 就很好用
<jiero> rich1: linux就是个内核而已，同理。
<rich1> 有寒霜三好吗
<jiero> rich1: 。。。
<mk3548208> hulu: 你有多少个u盘，maas可以同时启动机器部署，而且你自己live-dvd又不会做，这样花的谁建更长吧
<hulu> mk3548208: 如果哪一台出现问题，重启就够了
<jiero> rich1: 管那些干嘛？能不比么。
<Pudge> mk3548208: 这玩意只能管理吧，能控制同时安装么？
<Pudge> mk3548208: 系统都还没有，怎么控制
<rich1> 直接关系到游戏画面怎么不比呢
<hulu> mk3548208: 以前用的挺好的，就是13.04有了问题
<jiero> rich1: 。。。画面不完全是引擎决定的。
<jiero> rich1: 多么烂的引擎也能作出好画面。
<Pudge> jiero: linux下有好的美工么
<jiero> Pudge: 有也不能什么都做。
<jiero> Pudge: 比例你是知道的。
<Pudge> jiero: 做什么，美工除了美工还能做什么。。
<roylez> jiero: 我大概明白为啥我玩crawl没天赋，因为我逃跑总是不果断
<jiero> roylez: 我也是。
<jiero> roylez: 现在所有的summon都削弱了。。。
<jiero> roylez: 以前打不过，叫brother的做法行不通了。
<mk3548208> hulu: 13.04没搞过，叫我说我更喜欢maas，maas就是用来打批量安装系统的，具体教程网上有说明的
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 基友也不行了么
<freeflying> roylez: 主席又没去找妹子
<jiero> roylez: 把summon设定为只攻击在你和它los里的怪物。
<jiero> roylez: 太黑了。而且summon不会释放创造永久ally的魔法。
<jiero> Pudge: ？
<jiero> Pudge: 美工有很多很多可以做的项目。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 3d建模，贴图，pixelart，网页，ui都是不同的。
<jiero> Pudge: 还有绘图的也叫美工。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 这词滥了。
<mk3548208> hulu: 你自己先玩几天ubuntu，不然问题很多的话那几十台机器的主人就有意见了
<mk3548208> hulu: 13.04
<Pudge> jiero: 这些都是美工啊
<roylez> jiero: 我现在玩 spriggan选 Ashenzari 了
<roylez> jiero: 全靠有朝一日捡到逆天的rod
<iwii> １８８９年７月１４日，由各国马克思主义者召集的社会主义者代表大会，在法国巴黎隆重开幕。这次大会上，法国代表拉文提议：把１８８６年５月１日美国工人争取八小时工作制的斗争日，定为国际无产阶级的共同节日。与会代表一致同意，通过了这项具有历史意义的决议。从此，“五一”国际劳动节诞生了。
<stock-cn> iwii: 这么说，共产国际还是做了一点进步的事情
<roylez> jiero: 带brand的dagger也好像少了很多
<iwii> stock-cn: 那只是历史
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是IsoaSFlus
<IsoaSFlus> ....kk呢
<jusss> roylez: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080703210126AAR6q6g
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Wiping your pussy after urination? - Yahoo! Answers
<jusss> lol
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<rich1> 万恶资本主义国家没资格个51 节日
<IsoaSFlus> 蛋疼，虽然装上了ub，但使用的话得先进bios关了secure boot 再进ub，要进w8就得开启secure boot。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不过呢。
<IsoaSFlus> 已经很不错了，至少装上了，也可以用
<iwii> IsoaSFlus: win8就是霸道
<jiero> roylez: 大概是因为stabbing融入了 shortblade
<IsoaSFlus> 没办法，我这是预装的
<rich1> kk 绝对是男的那么变态的问题他都搜得到
<jiero> 无产阶级的思维发展严重滞后。
<roylez> jiero: 什么叫做 stabbing 融入了？
<jiero> roylez:  stab 技巧没了。
<IsoaSFlus> kk是可爱的男♂孩♂子。。
<IsoaSFlus> 逃
<roylez> jiero: 我现在玩的还有啊
<jiero> roylez: 哦。你的不是最新版本呢。
<jiero> roylez: 那很多都不用担心呃。
<roylez> jiero: 今天玩了一下午没见到带brand的dagger
<jiero> roylez:  brand short sword更适合战斗。
<jiero> roylez: 不过最容易出 distort brand的东西就是 short sword
<jusss> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080703210126AAR6q6g
<jiero> roylez: 我玩的第一个 spriggan就碰到了这个问题。12级就去abyss跑了一圈。
<jusss> [19:17] == ubuntu-cn [~zhang@th115173.ip.tsinghua.edu.cn] has left #ubuntu-cn []
<rich1> jiero: 出来引擎还有什么决定一个游戏的好坏啊
<roylez> jiero: 你喜欢dagger还是short sword？
<ubuntu_cn> .
<jiero> roylez:  dagger 背刺最强啊。
<jiero> roylez: 无数次秒杀。
<jiero> roylez: 等级高了之后，你可以挥舞dagger直接按tab向摇晃的天使移动，然后一捅，结束。
<jiero> rich1: 美工和程序员和工作时间。
<jiero> rich1: 太多元素了。。。
<jiero> rich1: lol引擎能决定游戏，你疯了吧。。。
<rich1> 引擎相当于平台是巴 站在一个好的平台也就成功了一半是巴
<jiero> rich1: 以我对你的认识来说，决定一个游戏的好坏主要靠广告
<jiero> rich1: 不是。
<rich1> haha
<rich1> 我只看出品商的名气
 * jiero 开溜。
 * jiero 最不信的就是权威。
<roylez> jiero: stabbing练到多少级比较合适？
<roylez> jiero: 5级的，一刀看不掉orc lord 1/3
<feiyin> anyone   ？  
<pc> 请问一下有没有朋友在LINUX上安装QQ音乐啊？ 
<mk3548208> pc: 玩linux的人一般都不过搞这些东西的，linux is not windows
<devilken> 请问有没有批量把flv转换成mp3的软件啊？
<pc> 是啊， 一开始问是想怎样用LINUX取代WINDOWS到
<mk3548208> pc
<pc> 不管什么系统，其实目的是一样到，就是应用，对吧
<mk3548208> pc: 好的软件linux下都有取代的软件
<pc> 打错字，不好意思
<pc> 我平时都是用QQ音乐在线听歌的
<pc> 问装来WINE，但好像不管用哦
<pc> 装了
<mk3548208> pc: 用浏览器在线听歌即可，要用linux，就把windows的习惯改掉
<roylez> jiero: 终于拿到venom dagger，不过没有enchant...
<yunfan> mk3548208: 别扯淡 能代替qq音乐的还真没有 
<yunfan> 不过要认清现实 现实没有那么美好
<yunfan> 所以要么自己下力气学wine
<yunfan> 要么降低要求 换个别的
<mk3548208> yunfan: 我没说能取代qq音乐，太要听音乐 qq音乐不是可以在线听吗
<yunfan> 用个web的代替也行 jing.fm 什么的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Jing+ Music (@ jing.fm)
<mk3548208> yunfan: 我是叫他用网页qq音乐
<iwii> qq音乐下载的是 192kbps 的,不够清楚
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你刚才说好的软件linux下都有取代的软件 这就是忽悠新人拉
<yunfan> 希望越大 失望越大 没事还是不要乱许诺
<mk3548208> yunfan: 我说的优秀软件不是指这些，可能真的有误解
<yunfan> mk3548208: 那就如实告诉他 对他来说 他就以为有个和qq音乐一样功能的
<iwii> 酷狗音乐不错
<yunfan> 以前kugoo还真不错 自从打击盗版以后 资源越来越少了
<iwii> 酷我音乐
<mk3548208> 我现在已经尽量克制盗版了
<mk3548208> pc走了
<iwii> 反正免费的都是 256kbps 的
<K_> 网易云音乐不错，可是没有pc端
<yunfan> w我尽量掏钱
<yunfan> 比如minecraft 我就买了个正版 虽然我平时都用盗版启动器
<K_> 这些年CD就买了个正版的初音未来。。。
<yunfan> 有心就好 下音乐的时候记得作者也是要吃饭就行
<mk3548208> 这个只能尽量做，唉，收入与支出不协调
<iwii> 贫富差距
<yunfan> 所以没有强求嘛
<K_> 现阶段还是得靠盗版。。。正版还只能花在在少数极喜欢上面
<yunfan> 你能少数是正版已经不错了
<yunfan> 许多人就没正版过 还要骂这骂那的
<mk3548208> 反正好的大片花钱看，其他的就不看了，好的软件再三思考，买了也值，花钱了才懂得珍惜
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人出来聊会吗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 聊什么？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。orc lord 是 15级的啊。。。
<jiero> roylez: 你还能在它一击之下活着就够幸运了
<roylez> jiero: 我怎么知道他几级...
<jusss> 聊啥也行
<roylez> jiero: 红皮的，拉风极了
<jiero> roylez: 它是红色名字，极度危险的意思。
<jiero> roylez: 黄色的是有威胁。
<jusss> roylez: 网页游戏？
<jusss> roylez: 开个vbox玩win游戏吧
<jiero> roylez: 恩。。。等你碰到绿皮的那个时候，就知道红皮还好嘞
<jiero> jusss: 喳喳。
<jiero> jusss: 你说个游戏
<jusss> jiero: dnf
<jiero> jusss: 没听说过。。。
<jiero> Duke Nukem Forever 
<jiero> 。。。竟然玩那个。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> meaculpa 都不喜欢。
<Pudge> jusss: 别聊了，快试试nv的驱动
<jusss> Pudge: 本本没在手呀
<roylez> jiero: 哪里有颜色啊
<jusss> Pudge: 而且我还没wheezy的安装盘，squeezy应该装不了那个驱动吧
<threefcata> Help!! It suddenly happened that I can't switch to Chinese Input.. I'm using fcitx and Arch, any ideas?
<jiero> roylez: 怪物名没颜色？
<dchxcrow> kill fcitx and restart it
<crack> 什么游戏？
<roylez> jiero: 没啊
<roylez> jiero: 你截图？
<jiero> roylez: 哦。可能网络版本才有。。。
<threefcata> No, it doesn't work, I've done that...
<jusss> jiero: 你个用arch的去帮人家解决问题去，lol
<jiero> roylez:  http://crawl.akrasiac.org/learndb.html
<jiero> jusss: 去死。
<imtxc> jiero:  jusss Pudge lol
<jusss> jiero: 你不是用arch的？
<roylez> jiero: 我救了那个把人变骷髅的祭品，丫居然打我
<imtxc> yunfan: ///
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez:  http://crawl.akrasiac.org:8080/#watch-adagio 看别人的游戏就能发现。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ WebTiles - Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<jiero> roylez: 好像本地版本的没有。
<jiero>  http://crawl.akrasiac.org:8080/#watch-rubyweapon 这个。碰到的 orc wizard就是了。
<jiero> jusss: 不是。
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了？
<imtxc> jiero: momo
<jiero> imtxc: 小黑
<imtxc> roylez: 席儿～
<imtxc> jiero: 擦
<jiero> 从早吃到完~樱桃(我猜有2kg）这样食量，吃了一个椰子就不想吃第二个了。
 * jiero 还想吃2kg樱桃，太贵了，只能去摘着吃了。
<imtxc> jiero: 樱桃又不甜
<jiero> imtxc: 香
<jiero> imtxc: 樱桃甜啊，比橙子差不多
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 哪种樱桃？
<jiero> 不记得。
<imtxc> jiero: 我吃过的樱桃不甜
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是那种小樱桃，还是那种又大又红的？
<jiero> 不管了，反正所有樱桃都有香味。不管甜不甜
<imtxc> jiero: 自己家的
<jusss> imtxc: 主席没搭理咱们，主席眼里只有jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 你的樱桃种植失败了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 哪估计是小樱桃
<jiero> 小樱桃容易酸，但是也有香味
<imtxc> jusss: 对啊  扎西最近不理我了
<imtxc> jiero: 不是我种的，野生的应该是？
<roylez> imtxc jusss 你俩正好搞基一对，别烦我玩游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那种街上买的又大又红的樱桃不好吃
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我小时候那棵树就在我家园子里
<jiero> 买便宜的了。
<jiero> 又大又红的挺多好吃的。
<imtxc> jiero: 买的没兴趣吃
<imtxc> jiero:  我只吃自己的
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。直接摘着吃
<jiero> imtxc: 你自己的樱桃？
<jiero> imtxc: 看不出你是农民
<imtxc> jiero: 我有
<jiero> imtxc: 你不是小时候才有么
<imtxc> jiero: 我家园子里面还有 那种野生的  跟草莓一样的东西 但比草莓小
<imtxc> jiero: 特别香
<imtxc> jiero: 我种草莓才失败了呢
<imtxc> jiero: 对对，我园子里还有桑树， 哎呀 那个好吃
<imtxc> jiero: 不是小时候啊，现在也有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 不过樱桃树快要死了
<jiero> imtxc: 草莓很难种。。。种的出来，就是不好吃。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 对，不甜，所以失败了
<jiero> imtxc: 长的就小樱桃那么大。。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 等我哪天缺钱了把我家的园子也卖给你
<jiero> Pudge: 小黑
<jusss> Pudge: 你哪天申请把我带过去呀，我真想看看法国妹子
<badenjazz> 请教一下，编译了lwqq但pidgin中没有qq表情
<jusss> Pudge: 据说法国妹子很热情，很主动，很狂野，
<jiero> jusss: 我见的法国妹子，有热情的，有狂野的，也有。。。比中国女孩还害羞的。。。
<imtxc> badenjazz: https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq 装这个
<badenjazz> 对，
<jiero> Pudge: 忽悠一堆法国妹子和你回国耍。
<imtxc> badenjazz: 可以登陆了？
<jusss> jiero: 我也想要
<badenjazz> 下了源码，编译安装后没有qq表情
<badenjazz> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/share/pixmaps/pidgin/emotes/webqq_static/97.png
<badenjazz> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/share/pixmaps/pidgin/emotes/webqq_static/8.png
<imtxc> badenjazz: 在设置里面theme里面改
 * jiero 下载了 homeworld for N900，但是。算了。不想玩了。
<imtxc> jiero: 你知道那种比草莓小的 野生的那种叫什么么
<badenjazz> 可是pidgin中没有显示
<imtxc> jiero: 我一直不知道名字。。
<imtxc> badenjazz: 没显示是什么意思  说清楚
<badenjazz> pidgin中没有lwqq的表情图标
<imtxc> badenjazz: 那有什么
<badenjazz> pidgin自带默认表情
<imtxc> badenjazz: 让你改配置啊
<imtxc> badenjazz: preferences
<imtxc> badenjazz: theme
<imtxc> smiley theme
<badenjazz> 没有
<badenjazz> 我看了 
<jiero> imtxc: 也是草莓吧。亚种很多。
<imtxc> badenjazz: 只有一个默认的？
<badenjazz> pidgin的配置文件是否知道存放哪个目录
<badenjazz> 恩
<badenjazz> 只有一个默认的
<imtxc> badenjazz: 不明觉厉
<tfcata> where is log file of Fcitx?
<Ein-mobile> badenjazz, ~/.config/pidgin
<yunfan> imtxc: 覆盆子
<yunfan> imtxc: 不用谢
<hzform> ubuntu平台下那一款bt下载软件好用呀？
<imtxc> yunfan: ......
<imtxc> yunfan: 你确定？
<imtxc> yunfan: 图片挺像
<imtxc> yunfan: 不对不对
<imtxc> yunfan: http://s.xiziwang.net/uploads/201211/1352183008S0jEOJt2.jpg  这个更像桑甚
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 是这个 我小时经常吃
<yunfan>  imtxc 对了 现在正是这东西多的时候 以前劳动节放假 我就跟其他小喷油去山上摘过这个 和山楂
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧，听这名字 果然大补
<imtxc> yunfan: 山上也有么？ 不是只在阴凉的地方才有么
<yunfan> imtxc: 覆盆子是学名 我们那方言发音跟这完全没联系
<yunfan> imtxc: 你以为山上只有石头？ 也许你们甘肃的山跟我们江南的不一样把
<imtxc> yunfan: 名字来源】：传说吃完后的小便可以把尿盆打翻
<yunfan> imtxc: 有一次我吃得太多 尿都是红的 额
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，我们那的山 如果不是石头山 就是土包
<imtxc> yunfan: 补肾的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我没吃多过…… 就在园子里偶然看到
<jiero> yunfan:  imtxc  那个就是 Raspberry啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 擦 是么
<netcat> update netcat 1.12 to 1.13
<yunfan> imtxc: 那是扯淡
<jiero> yunfan:  imtxc   https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E8%A6%86%E7%9B%86%E5%AD%90
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 覆盆子 - 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<netcat> why?
<yunfan> jiero: 这个确实是生在树上的 而且颜色黄的味道很好 这种的味道一般
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过既然吃了 能打翻尿盆， 肯定还是有效果的
<netcat> netcat -C ip port same as netcat -L -p port
<yunfan> 颜色黄的 我们那叫 奶油飘
<hzform> ubuntu平台下那一款bt下载软件好用呀？
<jiero> yunfan: 就是有种香味，其他不明显。
<imtxc> jiero: 我说的不是张在树上的
<jiero> 哦。
<imtxc> jiero: 我吃的在地上长
<jiero> imtxc: 那可能就是草莓。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 地上长的也叫覆盆子 是野的草莓 
<hzform> ubuntu平台下那一款bt下载软件好用呀？系统自带的bt客户端下载速度始终为0
<imtxc> yunfan: 这样啊
<jiero> imtxc: 野生草莓真的很矮。
<yunfan> imtxc: 地上长的更红 更大 
<jiero> hzform: 。。。
<imtxc> hzform: 资源问题吧
<yunfan> 然后更软 和这个口感完全不一样
<jiero> hzform: 说明你的用的就没来源。
<yunfan> imtxc: 有机会你可以去我们那练练手 就这个季节去最好
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩恩，很好吃
<yunfan> 还可一找点撅菜
<hzform> jiero：怎样查看来源呀？
<imtxc> yunfan: 野生的找起来有趣味
<yunfan> imtxc: 树上的好吃 这个只是甜
<imtxc> yunfan: 甜的才好吃
<badenjazz> irc能踢人吗？
<yunfan> imtxc: 再甜甜不过糖 甜的没啥意思哈 那是古代人没有大规模糖吃才要甜的
<imtxc> badenjazz: 名字前面有绿帽子的那种人可以踢人
<jiero> hzform: 能连上不。不能连上就换种子。
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧，学习了，我以后看看能不能自己种点儿
<jiero> imtxc:  https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%8D%89%E8%8E%93%E5%B1%9E
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 草莓属 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> yunfan: 以前只能每天去找………… 发现一颗两颗的
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹，太多种类的草莓了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我怕你们那种不了 你这倒是提醒我了 下次我要去山上弄点回家种着
<imtxc> yunfan: 既然有野生的 就能种
<imtxc> yunfan: 园子树下面还是很阴凉潮湿的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你家住城市？
<jiero> yunfan: 把草莓种下去，当成双重果园。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 农村啊  不然怎么会有樱桃树 野生草莓吃
<jiero> yunfan: 柠檬和草莓
<jiero> imtxc: 不一定。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我家住城市，但是可以自己种。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那它自己是怎么长出来的
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> jiero: yunfan 怎么搞到它的种子？
<imtxc> 是不是我吃掉的就是种子。。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 甘肃种柠檬有点困难
<imtxc> jiero: 柠檬太酸了 能种我也不种
<yunfan> imtxc: 是 不过我看wiki上说他n倍体 怀疑他种不了 你可以挖野生的苗回去种
<yunfan> 人家种草莓都是种苗
<imtxc> yunfan: 挖了干嘛，那野生的本来就是我的啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 柠檬可以作为经济作物切片泡水喝
<imtxc> yunfan: 酸啊 牙受不了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我只是说种植的方法
<jiero> imtxc: 甘肃人不喝醋？
<yunfan> imtxc: 看来你没买过柠檬片泡水 我就买过好多
<imtxc> yunfan: 额。。 主要是除了我家园子里面，我没在别的地方看见这个。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 额，我把柠檬跟波罗搞混了。。。。
<yunfan> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%8D%89%E8%8E%93%E5%B1%9E 看这里的图 刚才我说的树上的应该是森林草莓
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 这都能搞错 额
<imtxc> yunfan: 不知道突然怎么就想到菠萝了  就记得酸
<jiero> imtxc: 菠萝根本不能种你那里。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 还是种桑树好
<imtxc> jiero: 恩 
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吃  产量还高
<imtxc> jiero: 我们那里基本种不成水果，我家的苹果树长的苹果特别少，还小，还涩
<yunfan> imtxc: 除非你养蚕
<jiero> yunfan: 桑树的果子多啊。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我吃他它的果子
<jiero> 不过很难采摘。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 苹果跟土质有关系 我们那也没好苹果 
<jusss> ubuntu出手机了？
<jiero> yunfan: 烟台苹果莱阳梨，不如潍坊萝卜皮
<yunfan> jiero: 桑树占地大 土地利用率不高嘛
<imtxc> 啊，想起来了，我有一颗不知道叫什么的水果树，那个果子特别好吃，我在任何地方都没见过  我一定要把它保护起来。。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 下面种草莓
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你要说产量 枣树 李树产量可高了
<imtxc> jiero: 嫁接了怕味道变了
<imtxc> jiero: 我真的在所有地方的都没见过那个果子……  特别好吃
<imtxc> jiero: 非常好吃 可是我的树太小了。。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你没见过不代表别人没见过嘛 好在有现代科技了 你可以把他拍个照片出来问问专业人员
<lucky_> 装宽带送的小米2s，电信说不能换sim卡，怎么办啊？
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩恩，我让家里人拍照
<yunfan> lucky_: 你能换就行 管电信怎么说
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。时节不太好不是，秋收的时候各种水果。
<imtxc> yunfan: 得秋天长出果子来了拍
<freeflying> imtxc: 你家是啥地的
<imtxc> freeflying: 果园啊
<jiero> yunfan: 桑椹却是果实较少的时候收割
<lucky_> yunfan: 怕换了会出毛病
<freeflying> imtxc: 地理位置
<imtxc> freeflying:  甘肃
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<yunfan> jiero: 我在北方 就发现枣特别好吃 有水分 不像我家里那种 实在没什么味道
<yunfan> lucky_: 有什么好怕的 大不了坏掉不能用 
<lucky_> 电信说要半年后才能换卡
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个果子熟的特别准时，我收麦子的时候， 就熟了，收完了 也就吃完了
<jiero> yunfan: 不同种类的枣吧。。。以前我那里有夜枣，就很干。
<lucky_> yunfan: 就怕坏了
<jiero> 错了，野枣。
<lucky_> yunfan: 现在我老爸用
<lucky_> 我想要来自己用
<yunfan> lucky_: 你相信他们在手机上弄个软件 监控你 半年以后就可以让你不受限制了么？
<yunfan> 真实情况是 他们吓唬你而已
<freeflying> 这个频道名字要改成　#hoticulture了
<jiero> yunfan: 不是解锁么。
<yunfan> freeflying: 这频道什么都讨论 就是不讨论ubuntu 
<yunfan> jiero: p 阿 gsm网络有什么不能用的 3g不同而已
<lucky_> yunfan: 他们干嘛吓唬我啊，这个定制版，当时购机时装这个卡就只能用这个卡了
<jiero> freeflying:  。
<imtxc> freeflying: sorry 我就是请教请教 不能让那果树死了就完了
<jiero> yunfan:  有那种的，必须要pin才能解锁。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不然以后我小孩就没吃的了
<lucky_> yunfan: 事实上装宽带送两个手机，另一个我不想要
<yunfan> lucky_: 如果定制版 也只是3g网络只能用他们的 你换个别的卡 电话和短信都没问题 就是网络会上不了 
<yunfan> 另外 如果是这样 半年以后你也换不了
<lucky_> yunfan: 上不了网？
<yunfan> lucky_: 只能用edge这种
<freeflying> imtxc: 你在这里请教谁啊，都是一群瞎忽悠
<imtxc> freeflying: yunfan 知道
<lucky_> yunfan: 我不懂edge哎，gprs可以吗？
<yunfan> 我的手机就算联通定制的 tmd 为了google play刷了个移动定制系统 现在就只能用wifi玩 
<lucky_> 晕
<yunfan> lucky_: edge  = gprs 1.5
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧， 请教大家个问题，ubuntu 下怎么用迅雷 怎么qq视频聊天啊 webqq不好用
<freeflying> imtxc: 他连1/5瓶水都算不上
<lucky_> yunfan: 我还是换电信的卡啊，只是不是买机子时候的这个号码了
<imtxc> freeflying: yunfan 好吧，今年果子熟了我拍照请教专家
<jiero> yunfan: 我们这里有 12M宽带3年2400了。好贵。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不用好了。
<imtxc> jiero: ?
<yunfan> 我懒得和他罗嗦了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你会有小孩?
<imtxc> yunfan: 哥的第一个小孩要是留着…… 估计都小学毕业了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我家里是 20M 199一个月
<imtxc> yunfan: 至少小学了。。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 你还有陪打胎的黑历史阿 当时是无痛的么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是不是
<imtxc> yunfan: 被免费发放的那种TT杀死的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我还以为你把孩子他妈祸害了 然后给孩子找了个阿姨
<jusss> 手机上写着 android版本4.0.3 内核版本3.0.8 mine@ubuntu #3，这是啥手机？
<imtxc> yunfan: .... 我没那胆
<yunfan> imtxc: 来帝都混几年 回去你就有胆了
<imtxc> yunfan: 来帝都的目的就是这个～
<lucky_> yunfan: 如果换卡后不能用，再换回原来那个还可以用吗
<yunfan> 嘿嘿
<yunfan> lucky_: 应该可以 先生
<lucky_> yunfan: 谢谢你哈，我可不是先生
<imtxc> yunfan: lucky_ 是妹子的
<imtxc> lucky_: 妹子有什么问题
<yunfan> lucky_: 好的 女士 还有什么可以帮到您？
<imtxc> lucky_:  在哪呀，明天干嘛去啊
<yunfan> 没有的话下一位
<lucky_> imtxc: 我走了，明天再问你
<imtxc> ........ yunfan 服务态度要好
<yunfan> imtxc: 好的 为保证服务质量 本次通话将录音
<imtxc> ……………………
<lucky_> imtxc: 我明天去换张卡试试
<imtxc> lucky_: 去去去 换好了给我打电话
<lucky_> imtxc: 不行再来问你
<imtxc> lucky_: 直接电话我，面谈
<yunfan> 说到卡 我想去买个不记命的卡来注册成人网站
<imtxc> lucky_: 上门解决问题
<lucky_> imtxc: 你电话多少？
<imtxc> lucky_: msg
<yunfan> imtxc: 上门解决要五环内把
<imtxc> yunfan: 我服务好 到6环
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有不要月租的卡啊关键
<yunfan> imtxc: 好像是有不要月租的 淘宝上有人在卖
<yunfan> 要月租的话 一个月5快的神州行把
<imtxc> lucky_: 照片、电话
<imtxc> yunfan: 移动联通都有
<lucky_> imtxc: 88
<imtxc> lainme: ....
<yunfan> imtxc: 说到照片 叫你家里人赶紧发那颗植物的照片 你勾起了我的好奇心
<imtxc> yunfan: 得等张出来啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 秋天才有果子呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 
 * yunfan 成日打猎 想不到被imtxc给啄了眼
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 农村啊，没几个人会拍照然后上网发照片的。。。。 
<yunfan> imtxc: 等我们这一代回去就不一样了
<imtxc> yunfan: 是啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在年轻人大多在外面
<imtxc> yunfan: 秋天收割的时候会回去
<jiero> lucky_ 真的是妹子？
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 。骗人。你是骗子。
<yunfan> jiero: 是你也摸不到 不是你也没损失
<imtxc> jiero: 她真是妹子啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我什么时候骗你了
<imtxc> jiero: 上次他问虚拟机的问题的时候我听说她是妹子的，我也没验证过……
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。你说的两条我都没想过。
<jiero> imtxc: 好错怪你了。
 * imtxc 休息，明天加班。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 罗姐... 
<yunfan> jiero: 你如果像我一样老想这想那 生活基本就没乐趣了 到时候你也会和我一样 懒得出门的
<iMadper> jiero: 罗姐, 看私信. 
<abinez>  下雨了
<abinez> 无线路由器上不了
<abinez> 树莓派连接不上
<abinez> 蛋疼
<abinez> 网线不知道放在啥地方了
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。你知道一个事情么。
<abinez> 就是找不到
<abinez> 我记得我有一根一米长的网线的
<rich2> 怎么长的网线哦
<jiero> yunfan:  很难选择，很难执行心里面的想法，这一点相信很多人会有同感吧。我觉得根源是缺乏让别人认同的自信，或是承担责任。这一点吃亏吃大发了！也许这才是感觉生活缺乏幸福感的的根源。明知道事情是怎么样的，或是知道该如何去做，想法太多，却很难选择一个方向，最终导致事情很难办成。 
<rich2> 你可以去写心灵鸡汤咯 jiero
<jusss> 有人吗
<madper> jusss: 请直接描述问题!
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> madper: 你是谁
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-DB3DL2-3-6-Volt-4-Inch-Screwdriver/dp/B004Y74AU6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1367332154&sr=8-4&keywords=hitachi+drive
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Hitachi DB3DL2 3.6-Volt 1/4-Inch Hex Drive Screwdriver - Amazon.com
<freeflying> iMadper: 搞套这个
<jusss> mtk的手机都能装快播，还强大
<jusss> 好强大
<iMadper> freeflying:装修用?
<freeflying> iMadper: 家庭常备啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我家有一个, 之前装修的时候买的, 没看牌子.
<jusss> 赢证
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们家车子买好了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 买了, 最后我决定改手动了. 因为主要目的是回老家. 上下班都不开. 
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 还有就是周末去郊游开, 我家本来就在五环外了, 去郊区, 肯定不堵车~ lol~
<freeflying> iMadper: golf gti
<rich2> 你肯定住北京居然还有五环
<freeflying> iMadper: 我都在六环外了，现在也不敢开车了
<iMadper> freeflying: aa? 你在哪儿?
<freeflying> iMadper: 顺义
<iMadper> freeflying: 你去市区不敢开而已吧?
<freeflying> iMadper: 停车麻烦，我们小区停车难，晚了回来没位子
<rich2> 北京的一个县吗顺义？
<iMadper> freeflying: 没车位? 
<freeflying> iMadper: 有地库，太贵，没人愿意去租，都在等地面的车位
<iMadper> freeflying: 那确实不方便...
<MeaCu1pa> 草莓很多有毒的，野草莓别乱吃
<rich2> 北京都好就是环境差了点
<freeflying> iMadper: 我去年一年开了不到3k公里
<iMadper> freeflying: 这么少... 
<jusss> 有人吗
<madper> jusss: 请直接描述问题!
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> madper: 一休哥哥为什么那么聪明？
<jiero> jusss: 因为那时候人见识少。
<jusss> jiero: 那凹凸曼为什么要打怪兽？
<jusss> 有人看过剧场版q没？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没看过
<K_> Q没看明白。。。
<K_> 看的一头雾水。。。
<jiero> jusss: 日本人太爱怪兽了
<jusss> eva本来就看不明白…
<jusss> q讲的就是一对纯洁的基友的故事
 * iMadper take a shower.
<iMadper> ..
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 因为看不明白，才好装13呀
<K_> 可是Q里面剧情太跳跃了。。。
<K_> 直接14年后
<jusss> 第一使徒不是亚当吗怎么变成熏了
<jusss> 不懂
<jusss> 然后熏说自己变成13使徒了更不懂
<K_> 熏是亚当计划用亚当复制出来的，算是可以解释通吧
<K_> 不过他说的那个堕落就不明白
<jusss> eva就是部看不懂的动漫，q竟然是庵也秀明和宫崎骏一起搞的，不明白宫崎骏掺和啥…
<ppc_echo> windows cmd里面可不可以装一个什么软件 然后支持vi的操作方式 不然有时候在里面man命令的时候一下子刷了一屏幕
<K_> 宇宙战舰大和号2199也被庵野秀明掺和了一脚。。。。。
<jusss> "比如说那部
<jusss> EVA吧，我发誓绝对不是我智商的问题，但是
<jusss> 到现在我也不敢说我看明白庵也秀明那厮到
<jusss> 底想说什么，不过，无可非议，那就是经
<jusss> 典。十多年过去了凌波丽依旧是三无女神的
<jusss> 不二人选。   "
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<K_> 幸好我小时候只看了一半。。。要不TV结局得给我弄阴影了///
<stock-cn> jusss: eva聊QQ吗
<jusss> …
<jusss> 我看过tv结局在小学3年纪
<jusss> 小学三年级的夏天，新世纪天鹰战士
<jusss> 最后一集，熏出来了
<jusss> 当时好像说是最后一个使徒
<alvin_rxg> 7ban
 * justango 
 * justango 
<f3lix> .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad piggybox Pudge 撸管呢？
<knownbad> 真的？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 真的，他老婆怀孕了嘛
<knownbad> 你没帮他？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad piggybox， Pudge 撸管呢
<knownbad> 重点在，Pudge 撸管呢
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 别乱改，明明是后边那一串
<knownbad> 操，HTDV 越来越便宜了。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/fcwYX
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Westinghouse 46" Class LED, LD-4680 - Walmart.com
<knownbad> 但撸管也能怀孕？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 帮我买新版的 nexus 7
<knownbad> 听说要更新了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 更新毛
<alvin_rxg> 20:45:42      knownbad | 真的？
<alvin_rxg> 20:46:08     alvin_rxg | knownbad: 真的，他老婆怀孕了嘛
<alvin_rxg> 20:46:09      knownbad | 你没帮他？
<alvin_rxg> 20:46:30      knownbad | alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad piggybox， Pudge 撸管呢
<alvin_rxg> 20:46:49      knownbad | 重点在，Pudge 撸管呢
<alvin_rxg> 20:47:13     alvin_rxg | knownbad: 别乱改，明明是后边那一串
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼
<^k^> alvin_rxg:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<knownbad> 不如等更新时买廉价的？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不 是 老屁眼
<knownbad> 你 没屁眼。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有 大着呢  比你的嘴都大
<gebjgd> skype终于正常了
<knownbad> glib 问题？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已经好了
<knownbad> 知道，都多久的事了。
<knownbad> 我还 downgrade 但后来就更新了。
<Pudge> 噜你老妹
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没妹
<Pudge> 出去喝酒，再见
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在看非成勿扰
<alvin_rxg> 下下来的 ape 太他妈好看了  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1e48736r81vj20zk0m8grf.jpg
<knownbad> 太做作了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: Nexu 7 应该等等。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 大哥要参加德国版的 非诚勿扰 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我知道，但德国地区肯定比美国慢一拍…
<gebjgd> knownbad: nexus 7?
<knownbad> 你不是要从美国买吗？  那等美国改版是买廉价的旧版？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁买
<knownbad> 松鼠要的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 顺便帮我买个德国的充电器？
<knownbad> 改版时。
<gebjgd> knownbad: nexus 10更好
<knownbad> 好似双俯的？
<knownbad> Nexus 10 是更好但有些人嫌大了点。
<knownbad> Nexus 10 的 cpu 强些。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你砍掉10公分，加到我这边，我就不嫌 nexus 10 大了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在谁还买nexus 7啊?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你用7也大
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 说的有点弱
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明天你们放假?
<knownbad> 蛤，为何放假？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5月1日
<alvin_rxg> 他们不是劳动人民
<knownbad> 美国的劳工跟国际脱节。
<knownbad> 基本上，美国不等于国际。
<knownbad> 他妈的自大。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩 美国人民过于幸福
<knownbad> 屁话。
<knownbad> 你的屁眼果真比嘴巴打。
<knownbad> 大。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哇卡卡看
<alvin_rxg> 21:19:52        gebjgd | knownbad: 哇卡卡看
<alvin_rxg> what dose it mean ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dose?
<wobu> ?
<gebjgd> 蛋疼?
<knownbad> 干嘛理他？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又不好好上班了?
<knownbad> 还不是跟你学的？
<gebjgd> knownbad:  屁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我上班的时候比你用心多了
<knownbad> 我更用心呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用毛
<alvin_rxg>        +-------------------+             .:\:\:/:/:.
<alvin_rxg>        |   PLEASE DO NOT   |            :.:\:\:/:/:.:
<alvin_rxg>        |  FEED THE TROLLS  |           :=.' -   - '.=:
<alvin_rxg>        |                   |           '=(\ 9   9 /)='
<alvin_rxg>        |   Thank you,      |              (  (_)  )
<alvin_rxg>        |       Management  |              /`-vvv-'\
<alvin_rxg>        +-------------------+             /         \
<alvin_rxg>                |  |        @@@          / /|,,,,,|\ \
<alvin_rxg>                |  |        @@@         /_//  /^\  \\_\
<^k^> alvin_rxg:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<wobu> hi,kk
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你要吗？  http://goo.gl/Ee6st
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Asus Google Nexus 7 7" 32GB Android 4 1 Tablet Asus 1B32 886227342402 | eBay
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 等7月份的
<^k^>  05:06
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<knownbad> Morning.
<iMadper> .
<Pudge> 这么早
<Pudge> 我操
<knownbad> 我就喜欢早上操。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<knownbad> 一早起床已处于半勃起状态。
<Pwnna> ......................
<knownbad> 难道你一早就弱了？
<skraito> hi all
<knownbad> 加油吧。
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<skraito> :)
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是isoasflus
<jiero> 都睡？
<zzmfish> 看电视
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-01
<IsoaSFlus> 烧maplebeats
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。走了么
<qiao> morning ~
<imtxc> knownbad: 早上太费身体了
<imtxc> knownbad: 三思
<knownbad> 无法度，老婆要求得生比比。
<imtxc> knownbad: 那也不能早上哇
 * imtxc 晨炮太多会要命的。。。。。。
<knownbad> 年纪大了只有早上硬一些。。。
<imtxc> knownbad: 是啊，可是这样消耗更快
<imtxc> knownbad: 跟透支差不多
<knownbad> 还好，就排卵期辛苦些。
<imtxc> knownbad: 其实，什么时候都好不了…… 安全期你得忍……
<imtxc> 比比不好要啊
<knownbad> 谁说男人只顾着自己爽？
<imtxc> knownbad: 那本来就是误传嘛
<imtxc> knownbad: 123发射比N浅N深轻松多了，对男人效果一样
 * imtxc lol 怎么成了这个话题了
<imtxc> qiao: 乔儿～～
<knownbad> 123发射只有手淫时可以。
<qiao> imtxc: hello ~
<imtxc> knownbad: 好吧，反正还是觉得早上…… 得不偿失
<qiao> imtxc: 大家讨论的话题 ～
<imtxc> qiao: 速度加入进来
<qiao> imtxc: 不懂～ lol
<imtxc> .......
<piggybox> knownbad: 同感。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你不是对这个话题很内行的么。。
 * imtxc 桑班去
<rich1> 都出去玩了
<abinez> 去momo了
<rich1> 看不懂用汉字吗 
<rich1> 你今天没种葡萄
<rich1> abinez 你用过那种可以虚拟6个桌面的软件吗 
<abinez> 我现在就在可以虚拟100个桌面的软件
<abinez> 我现在就在用呢
<rich1> 叫什么名字啊
<rich1> 51 有市民到你家农场旅游吗
<iMadper> ! nosex 
<madper> : 南无阿弥陀佛, 施主自重, 小心被禁言.
<iMadper> qiao: 好烦...
<iMadper> qiao: 刚睡醒...
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你回家了。。？
<iMadper> qiao: 没呢, 两周之后回去
<qiao> iMadper: 哦，这两天毕设做的人头疼，我问我们老师有没有什么资料时，他说你可以去看gcc源码。。次奥。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你烦个毛。。
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 3d打印机不贵诶
<rich1> 3d打印嫩用硅胶的吗
<iMadper> 硅胶? 
<iMadper> abs多一些吧. 
<iMadper> qiao: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/aone21/lx850js/    看, 15寸, 1080p, 才1.5千克.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【楽天市場】【新品・送料無料】NEC LaVie X LX850/JS PC-LX850JS ※[OFFICE なし ]：aone store
<iMadper> qiao: 重点是, 才5.4k rmb, 256g ssd + i7
<qiao> iMadper: 你准备入手 ？
<rich1> 全是日文在哪里买啊
<rich1> 核心显卡 能玩的最高档的游戏是什么啊
<iMadper> qiao: 先不呢, 工作了再说...
<iMadper> rich1: 不玩游戏.
<rich1> 你那i7
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，看着是挺便宜的 ～
<rich1> 的当上网本用
<iMadper> qiao: 申请下来远程办公, 就买. 
<iMadper> rich1: 编译.
<qiao> iMadper: 嘎嘎 ～
<iMadper> rich1: 你以为写程序就不用好cpu了?
<iMadper> qiao: msg
<rich1> 办公编译i7是不是有点浪费啊
<iMadper> rich1: 一点儿也不. 
<iMadper> rich1: 玩游戏用i7绝对的浪费. 
<rich1> 为什么 我的这个i3 的看风行 cpu就要到50%
<iMadper> rich1: xbox的渣渣配置, 已经可以玩各种大学游戏了. 
<iMadper> rich1: 硬解呀, 少年.
<rich1> 这是为什么呢
<rich1> 不懂 反正xbox 听他们说联网米有ps3 好是吧
<iMadper> rich1: 没玩过ps3. xbox联网玩挺好的. 
<rich1> xbox是什么级别的显卡 为什么就能玩高端的 谢谢
<iMadper> rich1: 自己搜索. 这个搜索不到吗?
<rich1> xbox联网对网速又很高的要求是吧最少4m的？
<iMadper> rich1: 同样自己去查.
<iMadper> rich1: 1m网速随便玩
<rich1> 搞了半年能外接键盘鼠标啊xbox 
 * iMadper coding
<rich1> imadper 你的xbox在哪里买的啊电脑城 京东 在哪里买放心啊
<piggybox> xbox，ps游戏是专门对其优化的，不能跑还怎么卖
<suping> 大家好
<^k^> suping, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<sou_> 大家都过节去了吗？
<jesse___> 都劳动去了。
<suping> 没多少人啊
<suping> 我第一次来这里
<cherrot> suping, morning
<suping> 大家都是用什么系统啊
<jesse___> ubuntu arch 
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<K_> mint.....
<suping> 我现在用的是arch
<jesse___> 人挺多阿，最多到90人
<cherrot> suping, 高端洋气
<suping> 我进archlinux频道怎么看不到人聊天啊，虽然在线一千多人
<jesse___> suping: 恩。好。文档翻译的庭全的
<jesse___> suping: 。。。那是老外吧。。
<suping> 我就像看看老外聊天
<suping> 我看的懂基本的英文
<cherrot> 老外一般不聊天
<jesse___> 是啊。不过，你提问的话会有人回答的。
<suping> 看半天也没人说句话，在线1千5，00
<suping> 我英文不好，进去就是想学习一下
<jesse___> 时差问题吗？
<jesse___> suping: 有些还是挺活跃的.
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<freeflying> gfrog: 有合适的二手车吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃见面竟然就是这句。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃骑多大号的车？
<freeflying> gfrog: m的
<gfrog> freeflying: 趁着greader还能用。。 https://www.google.com/reader/bundle/user%2F03819170638252604793%2Fbundle%2Fsecondhand%20MTB
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: Google Reader - secondhand MTB
<freeflying> gfrog: Invalid stream name
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃复制错了吧，我这能private mode打开的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃看小k都读出来了。
<freeflying> 一会儿去趟ikea
<freeflying> 没法开车去了
<ofan> ls 对中文文件名排序有问题，怎么破？
<rich1> 朝鲜纪录片 旅游指南          https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oULO3i5Xra0
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃还没入到合适的车么？
<imtxc> freeflying: weibo上面发求车的是侯总不？你的头像照片换了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 真心求菜车啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 清华西门
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃的那个二手出了没
<gfrog> freeflying: 我惦记ikea那个台灯很久了，不过没机会过去。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 车啊
<imtxc> gfrog: freeflying 高端啊，我都不知道哪有ikea
<gfrog> imtxc: 木有。 我去仔细看了下412，我很怀疑我这坨儿能骑它。。 所以可能还是得20寸的车才行。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我还是去清华西门吧。。。
<imtxc>  /quit
<roylez> gfrog: 淘宝买彩票，中奖5元
<roylez> gfrog: 回报率250%
<roylez> gfrog: 买个一万注，发达了
<roylez> gfrog: o，一万注也不够帝都一个平米 lol
<mk3548208> 彩票就是赤裸裸的骗钱
<roylez> 恩
<DarthKKK> 彩票啊、抽奖啊什么的就没中过...
<roylez> 彩票是赤裸裸的穷人税
<roylez> DarthKKK: 淘宝彩票，就买过一次2元，中5元。以前澳大利亚手机充值，中5000澳元
<mk3548208> 福利彩票发行了这么久，没见得社会福利事业有什么改善
<roylez> 福利是假
<roylez> 政府坐庄，全民赌博是真
<mk3548208> 真是的，感觉现在的小孩子真悲催，国内奶粉又问题，又不让国外品牌进，逼吃国内奶粉
<freeflying> gfrog: ikea的啥台灯啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我一会儿过去转转，不过只能地铁去了，那地没法停车
<freeflying> imtxc: ikea是屌丝专属啊，有钱人还去毛的ikea啊
<freeflying> gfrog: http://bbs.bdinfo.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2425484
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 出美利达入门公路车，R903成色完美有票据，帖在车在 - 二手市场 - 莲池论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog: 可惜不是本地的
<abinez> 不吃奶粉
<abinez> 不行么
<abinez> 非得吃奶粉啊？
<abinez> 就不懂了
<freeflyi1g> fuck, 刚刚整理发票时刮开了去年的9月的一张，居然中了50,不过不能兑了，过期
<jesse___> 想要支持vdpau播放的话。要安装英伟达闭源驱动吗？
<microcai> 必须的
<debianer> 这两天gae代理不能访问 Twitter, YouTube 了。
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: lol
<imtxc> gnome3 不会用啊。。。。
<imtxc> 这么gaoji呢
<imtxc> roylez: 5元的是大乐透么
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> 神捏？ 请教gnome问题。。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 1800的 903能收不
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 哪个？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那哥们说可以带车到北京面交
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我看下哦
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: http://bbs.bdinfo.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2425484
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 只是那个红色不太喜欢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 矮油喂，国旗配色，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 出车橙色靠谱的话大概7折上下，乃可以算算看。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: s/橙色/成色/
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 2300*0.7
<freeflyi1g> 差不多1600, 他要价 1800
<abinez> 起来洗澡洗乌龟浇绿植晒太阳收拾房间。。然后准备出门回家吃饭。。脑子里面过了一边。。人还躺着一动没动。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 所以可以刀一下。
<freeflyi1g> 不过不刀，貌似没戏
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不算好价
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 1600收靠谱不
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 一般吧，不是秒价啊。乃不是不喜欢配色么。
<abinez> gF
<abinez> gfrog: G娃娃
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 确实，出1500，他要愿意就收，不愿拉到，收了回来买罐漆喷成别的严肃
<freeflyi1g> 颜色
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: -_-
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 报了1500出去，估计没戏
 * justango 
<lsdsjy> 这里果然人很少啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 嗯，那就继续蹲守吧。
<abinez> 罗姐momo
<rich1> http://imagebin.org/256017 这女的长的像杨幂吗 谢谢
<justango> 我也在蹲点
<abinez> 不像
<jesse___> 中文ubuntu+中文firefox+ibus/fcitx中文输入法 右键挂咯
<rich1> 我感觉有点神似 他是朝鲜的美女
<srdgame> 有搞lua的没
<justango> 不懂
<imtxc> ..
<iMadper> jesse___: 一年前的老bug了.. 现在才来吐嘈....
<abinez> 什么叫大淘宝？
<abinez> 干嘛非得加个大？？
<abinez> 大发展大建设大跃进，，，，
<jesse___> iMadper: 13.04还是有呵
<abinez> 喜大好功
<cusion> win7下USB安装ubuntu 13.04，启动后会出现unable to locate usable image; failed to create 0x10000001; failed to create 0x80000080是怎么回事？
<srdgame> 在讨论阿里帝国？
<srdgame> cusion, grub没有安装上
<cusion> 要怎么修复？
<srdgame> 用usb启动livecd后，将grub安装进硬盘
<abinez> srdgame: 在吐槽那些动不动就自称大XX之类的
<cusion> srdgame，这种情况是在安装的时候要注意什么才能避免么？我感觉安装的过程没什么异常啊……
<abinez> http://www.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20130415/newgx516b3584-5038810-35.shtml
<srdgame> cusion, http://linux.net527.cn/Ubuntu/Ubuntuanzhuangyuyingyong/2216.html
<^k^> srdgame ⇪ ti: ubuntu 10.04 使用livecd 修复grub_Linux 无忧时代
<srdgame> cusion, 类似这样的修复步骤。
<srdgame> abinez, 大中华？
<abinez> 很多啦，大战略，大排档
<abinez> 大酒店
<cusion> srdgame，谢谢，今后再安装ubuntu的时候需要注意些什么呢？
<abinez> 大耗子
<abinez> 那些神马大XX都是和大排档一个鸟样
<srdgame> cusion, 不知道，因为我也是前两天重装系统遇到的，我以前一直版本升级过来的，所以好久没有安装了。 
<abinez> 大马蛤
<cusion> srdgame，好吧，那可能是个bug吧，谢谢哈，回去试试
<iMadper> jesse___: 解决方法网上超过100篇了都...
<iMadper> grub没装上去, ubuntu怎么可能有这种bug.
<jesse___> iMadper 我晕。我意思是官方还没修复这个问题。还是要自己折腾
<imtxc> abinez: 大饺子
<imtxc> abinez: 你用gnome不
<abinez> 大锅饭
<abinez> 我用经典的Gnome
 * srdgame 在用gnome3
<abinez> +2D的unity
 * srdgame 用的3.8的ppa
<abinez> 现在系统的效果如同混合硬盘
<abinez> 那种SSHD
<imtxc> srdgame: 我的gnome3.4，怎么总是在fallback模式下呢
<abinez> 在桌面显然是用GNOME经典的比较好
<imtxc> abinez: gnome2？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> GNOME2是比较舒服滴
<imtxc> abinez: 还是3好 可是我现在回不去gnome3的正常模式了
<abinez> 加上那个自定义的桌面切换
<abinez> 我用的很是舒服
<imtxc> 以前刚安装完的时候我记得是我手动调到fallback， 结果现在弄不回去了。
<abinez> 你在登录的时候可以选中用哪个桌面环境哇
<srdgame> imtxc, 没遇到过，我都是在gdm哪里选择gnome进来的，也选择过gnome经典，
<imtxc> srdgame: http://imagebin.org/256018
<abinez> 在登录的界面是有可以选的
<abinez> 现在是LDM
<abinez> 木有GDM了
<imtxc> abinez: 我就用的gdm，蛋疼了，装了gdm原来的.xinitrc 里面的东西不起作用了
<abinez> 等我买新的硬盘，我就安装个10.04LTS AMD64
<srdgame> abinez, 。。。。为何？
<srdgame> 只是为了gnome2?
<imtxc> srdgame: abinez 帮忙瞅瞅我这个是怎么回事儿？
<iMadper> \q: 你用 RSense吗?
<abinez> 主要是因为我用的笔记本硬件比较古老
<\q> iMadper: 不用。動態類型語言沒啥用
<imtxc> srdgame: gnome3 在fallback模式里面，怎么给pannel里面添组件？
<imtxc> .........................
 * imtxc 找到了
<iMadper> \q: 那么多方法的名称, 你怎么办? 记住? 现场查?
<\q> iMadper: 隨時准備一個 repl (ruby pry) 補全
<\q> iMadper: http://maskray.me/blog/2011-11-30-xmonad-config 我用快捷鍵召喚出 repl 窗口的
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ 我的xmonad配置
<netsnail> abinez 多老的笔记本？
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 明白了
<netsnail> 这个配置够老了
 * imtxc 擦 必须减肥了 刚才给椅子上加了一个靠垫，然后坐上去，椅子脚被压折了
<imtxc> 原来这个椅子的承重极限已经达到了，多加一个靠垫就塌了
<zhouyunquan> 有人之前使用过openswan么？？
<zhouyunquan> 有人在吗？？
<madper> zhouyunquan: 请直接描述问题!
<zhouyunquan> ok
<zhouyunquan> 为什么不能发送图片的？？
<zhouyunquan> http://bbs.51cto.com/thread-1032118-1.html#559183-tsina-1-94262-ed0973a0c870156ed15f06a6573c8bf0
<zhouyunquan> 这是在51cto上的帖子。。。麻烦了。。
<zhouyunquan> 可以在贴吧回复。可以在这回复。。
<zhouyunquan> 谢谢
<imtxc> zhouyunquan: 贴吧
<zhouyunquan> thx
<zhouyunquan> ？
<zihubu> mircÂÒÂë
<maivel> zhouyunquan: 把all改成0试过么？
<zhouyunquan> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/send_redirects 的数值是修改成0
<zhouyunquan> 问题还是存在
<zhouyunquan> 默认是1
<zhouyunquan> 不知道你指的是不是这个
<maivel> zhouyunquan: 我是说改/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/send_redirects 成0试试
<iMadper> zhouyunquan: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 也该成零试试看.
<zhouyunquan> 好的
<iMadper> ==
<iMadper> 我换一个
<iMadper> .................想错了...
<hulu> 大家好！
<hulu> 谁熟悉livecd
<^k^> hulu, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<zhouyunquan> 还是一样。。
<zihubu> luanmaruhejiejue£¿
<zhouyunquan> 你用的是什么客户端？
<gebjgd> zhouyunquan: VERSION HydraIRC v0.3.165 (12/December/2008) by Dominic Clifton aka Hydra - #HydraIRC on EFNet
<darth_k> 我想问个问题，chromium无法登陆，显示「oops,sync has stopped working」，版本27.0.1453.6 系统mint 14，之前xubuntu 11.10也是这样。但chrome一切正常，版本26.0.1410.63，谢谢！
<madper> darth_k: 请直接描述问题!
<gebjgd> darkx: 用chrome就是了
<zihubu> ops
<darth_k> gebjgd 只能这样了
<hulu> 没有人了解 livecd?
<gebjgd> hulu: 直接问问题
<hulu> 我修改了 /etc/skel
<hulu> 但是livecd 启动后用户目录没有我修改的文件
<hulu> gebjgd: 有办法么？
<gebjgd> hulu: ubuntu?
<hulu> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> hulu: 不会
<hulu> ...
<gebjgd> hulu: readonly + aufs
<iMadper> hulu: 你chroot了嘛?
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国渣
<roylez> gebjgd: 你不睡觉的么？
<gebjgd> roylez: 在吃早餐了
<roylez> gebjgd: 快去睡觉
<hulu> iMadper: 我修改 initrd
<hulu> 我还修改 /etc/skel
<gebjgd> roylez: 难道你不知道欧洲的时区么
<roylez> gebjgd: 叫你睡你就睡，别给兲朝人添乱就行
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<gebjgd> roylez: 党的指示啊
<roylez> gebjgd: 祖国的召唤
<zhouyunquan> 怎么用pidgin上qq ???
<IsoaSFlus> 请问，制作完liveusb的u盘，怎么格式化？我想格成fat32.。。继续当u盘用
<gebjgd> roylez: 祖国沦陷已久了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<hulu> IsoaSFlus: 使用磁盘实用工具
<gebjgd> 某市长大人老婆有外遇，一天他下班提前回家，发现自己老婆衣冠不整，神色慌张，市长二话不说就是给老婆一巴掌！然后冲进卧室疯狂搜索，最终在大衣柜发现一裸男，这裸男竟然是省长，市长经过激烈的思想斗争后走出了卧室，老婆问他搜到什么没？他回答：“根据法律和政策，部分搜索结果尚未予显示。”
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JKOJdklsfjasdfkjas
<IsoaSFlus> 磁盘实用工具，在哪？
<imtxc> 擦是我太二了还是gnome好高端
<gebjgd> imtxc: ä½ 2
<IsoaSFlus> 我在win下和ubuntu下格式化都失败了，wism
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么
<imtxc> gebjgd: gnome-shell 这玩意到底怎么安扩展
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不用g3
<gebjgd> wism wism wism wism
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<IsoaSFlus> wism＝为什么
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus: 谢谢你的翻译
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你知道解决方法么
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus: dd
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这。。。我挂载都挂载不上去
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: dd, 不用挂载. 
<IsoaSFlus> Error creating partition on /dev/sdc: Command-line `parted --align optimal --script "/dev/sdc" "mkpart primary ext2 788MiB 31457277951b"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Warning: /dev/sdc contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT
<IsoaSFlus> Error: Both the primary and backup GPT tables are corrupt.  Try making a fresh table, and using Parted's rescue feature to recover partitions.
<IsoaSFlus>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<IsoaSFlus> 这是为什么
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=32MB   
<IsoaSFlus> 你确定这是格式化而不是摧毁u盘么
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你的电脑有摧毁u盘功能?!
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus: 牛逼了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus: 1000软民逼卖不?
<IsoaSFlus> 不是这个意思
<imtxc> gnome3 众么 求解答个问题啊
<imtxc> srdgame: 大哥
<IsoaSFlus> 制作完liveusb后，我的u盘有3个分区，我想重新变为一个vfat分区，该怎么办呢？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不中
<imtxc> gebjgd: lol
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: dd.
<imtxc> gebjgd: gnome好牛
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 跟你说了你又不信. 算了, 你自己玩吧. 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 牛毛
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我看了一下午 都没把这个扩展装上
<tenzu> 主席的screen配置文件不能直接用screen irssi之类的命令直接在screen里开程序
<IsoaSFlus> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<tenzu> roylez_: 是这样么？
<roylez> tenzu: 怎么不可以？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你这是反动啊 质疑党组织的权威性!
<gebjgd> tenzu: 小心你老婆还要交5分钱子弹费
<tenzu> roylez: 也许我用的是老版本？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我错了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 10块钱三发阿 老板
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<gebjgd> yunfan: 一发打不死么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 历史上真有
<tenzu> roylez: 刚在vbox里折腾好一个arch，我从以前的备份文件里翻出来的.screenrc，也不知道啥时候的了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以正规枪毙都有补枪手阿
<gebjgd> yunfan: 太黑了
<imtxc> http://imcn.me/html/y2012/10647.html
<zhouyunquan> openswan 还是没有搞定   哎。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 比这还黑的是 脑袋打个洞 还要弄个棍子进去搅一搅
<netsnail> 历史上有用锯来执行死刑的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 党英明伟大啊
<netsnail> 锯脑袋
<yunfan> gebjgd: 希望个别变态法医不是用吸管
<gebjgd> tenzu: 以后说话要注意
<tenzu> gebjgd: 好滴
<yunfan> gebjgd: 自觉维护党和人民的根本利益阿
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩
<gebjgd> yunfan: 主席万岁
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那我考考你 知道根本利益是什么么？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 母鸡
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就是狂印纸币，打垮金本位 打垮国际银行家的阴谋
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 串戏了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你还好么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还好 导演刚才喊卡le 
<IsoaSFlus> IMadper：谢谢了，我成功了！
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那就好  继续拍
<yunfan> gebjgd: 下个场景咱们去岛国 额
<tenzu> 你俩。。。
<tenzu> 哈喽！testing!
<imtxc> 是我打开的方式不对么
<imtxc> 怎么我这里gnome的这个网站总没别人说的按钮呢
 * geefox 成功
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你这反动派  敢反击为主席工作的革命小将
<iMadper> roylez_: The.Last.Stand  看不看?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我只是看看Notification有没有反应，别这样
<roylez> iMadper: 分太低了
<iMadper> roylez_: 那我也不下了...
<iMadper> roylez_: 1.54mb/s
<roylez> iMadper: http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8418191/Imaginaerum_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Imaginaerum (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez> jiero: 我怎么连不上web tiles？
<jiero> roylez: 呃。不知道。
<zhouyunquan> ifconfig eth0 dhcp
<zhouyunquan> ???
<zhouyunquan> 有这样的命令吗？
<jiero> roylez: 你是哪个webtile服务器
<roylez> jiero: 连上 s-z.org 了
<alvin_rxg> Title: This domain name has not been seized by ICE - Homeland Security Investigations (@ s-z.org)
<zhouyunquan> 设置成为自动获取地址是什么命令？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 好郁闷，，QQ的网页版离线下载不支持 magnet... 不能下载4kAV
<jiero> roylez: 我没用过那个服务器。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: transmission
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 硬碟空间只剩下 5G ，，不够
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: av要刻盘的
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 笨
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 额。 应该说本来的硬碟空间就很小，， 所以现在，，想买个移动硬碟3T的挂载，，可惜的是 软妹币缺乏
<roylez> jiero: 果然stabbing不用练了
<roylez> jiero: 那以后拿了quick blade也白拿了？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊 不工作 啃老族是没钱
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 
<iMadper> zhouyunquan: 没这么个命令
<iMadper> zhouyunquan: sudo dhcpcd eth0
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 所有 short blade 的bonus都确定好了。
<jiero> roylez: 就是说取决于你的short blade 技巧
<Ein-mobile> 出门添堵ing~
<jiero> roylez:  4 centaurs come into view.
 * jiero only way to attack is summon imp
<nopcall> test
<jiero> _Adagio's ghost (powerful High Elf Warper) comes into view.
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<jiero> adagio...
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<roylez> jiero: ...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你能在东方红发帖不，我怎么都发不了了
<jiero> roylez: 摸摸。
<jiero> roylez: 我好弱。
<jiero> roylez: 算了。crawl 太麻烦。。。
<zhouyunquan> ubuntu 的iptables文件是存放在哪里的？？
<gebjgd> 起名字困扰中
 * justango 
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-ubuntu-13-04-desktop-hardening-script/
<^k^> skraito ⇪ t: Journey To Everlasting Life » 0×71 Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop Hardening Script
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130501/000085.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 普京当安倍面斥日本记者：想捣乱就给你强硬答案_新闻_腾讯网
 * jiero 没想到楼上的那女孩胸部那么大。。。开始都没认出来。
<yunfan1> jiero: 额 什么情况没认出来？
<abinez> jiero: ???
<abinez> 你咋回事哇？
<byzantium> msg
<byzantium> #msg
<jiero> yunfan1: 对方穿低胸装戴帽子，屋里挺黑，感觉挺白的——2个月不见了。
<jiero> abinez: ？
<yunfan1> jiero: 夏天到了 也许用了撑胸部的工具 现在的胸部基本上都有水分
<byzantium> 怎么登录哪
<yunfan1> jiero: 话说你住公寓阿 我还以为你住别墅
<byzantium> msg nickserver ...
<byzantium> 谁记得
<abinez> ；；；；、
<byzantium> 老长时间没上了
<jiero> yunfan。。。
<jiero> yunfan1: 感觉不是，因为半露吧——
<abinez> jiero: 你咋了，怎么突然关心大小的问题哇
<jiero> yunfan1 感觉是挺胖的。。。
<byzantium> 好了
<jiero> abinez:  呃看到了，好奇，以前没有那个感觉。
 * jiero 关键是对方打招呼，自己没认出来。。。
<abinez> wow
<abinez> 有戏
<yunfan1> jiero: 你刚才说那句让我以为你是无意中抬头往上看 看到了楼上女孩被风吹起上衣 现出的胸部 额
<freeflying> yunfan1: 得多大的风才能掀起上衣啊
<abinez> jiero: 快去追她吧
<jiero> abinez: ？
<abinez> 别让人家捷足先登了
<yunfan1> freeflying: 关键是jiero在楼下
<jiero> abinez: 干嘛啊你。。。找美女的话，太多了。。。
<jiero> yunfan1: 笨。。是她来说要搬走了。
<abinez> 差不多就行啦
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> 别看花眼了
<abinez> 。。。。原来是要搬走啊
<yunfan1> jiero: 额 她干嘛跟你们说？ 我搬家就不会跟隔壁说 更何况是楼下 
<yunfan1> jiero: 看来她说这话的时候有许多怨念阿
<abinez> 快点问QQ号码啥的
<abinez> 手机号码，
<jiero> yunfan1: 因为是我哥的员工。
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 。。。
<jiero> 干嘛。。。
<abinez> 哦
 * jiero 以前也上去坐坐。
<abinez> 这样啊
<yunfan1> jiero: 你确定是坐坐？
<yunfan1> jiero: 你还有哥？ 你家到底几个小孩阿
<abinez> jiero: 你超级幸福哇
<jiero> yunfan1: 堂哥。。。
<jiero> abinez: ？
<jiero> abinez: 幸福是自己的感觉。想幸福就幸福了。。。
<abinez> 跟你堂哥发财就行了
<abinez> 肚子唱歌，木有钱的时候，幸福不起来
<jiero> abinez: 。不想要。
 * jiero 还是没有想到赚钱的工作。
<abinez> 。////
<abinez> 你在哪个角落》
<abinez> 事实上工作都是不赚钱的
<abinez> 不管你做什么工作，
<jiero> abinez: 确实，商业都是转移价值而已。
<abinez> 你只是把宝贵的时间换成有限的工资而已
<stardiviner> jiero: 在想赚钱的工作？
<yunfan1> abinez: 你赚了好多钱 其实还要想花样怎么花出去 怎么请人保护自己 怎么赚更多钱
<stardiviner> jiero: 种葡萄赚钱啦。嘿嘿。（joking）
<abinez> 嗯
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 嗯嗯
<abinez> eexp: momo
<abinez> 小EE
<jiero> stardiviner:  种种子赚钱。
<eexp> abinez: 想挨打啊。没大没小的。
<abinez> lol
 * jiero 想要 发明优良的适合中国路边的草种。
<byzantium>  hi, everyone
<stardiviner> jiero: 呵呵，卖Linux赚钱
<byzantium> <byzantium> the offical language is ???
<byzantium> <byzantium> I have one problem which is confuse me 
<byzantium> <byzantium> my program  throw many many exception like  "CLR Exception..."
<byzantium> <byzantium> who can help me 
 * jiero 看着到处都是黄土。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: lol
<abinez> JIER
<jiero> stardiviner: 定制还容易些。
<stardiviner> jiero: 定制也比较难
<jiero> eexp: 小e。
<abinez> jiero: 不用发明
<abinez> 有了
<stardiviner> jiero: 应该说是麻烦。
<jiero> abinez: 有了，也是被保护的品种。
<jiero> stardiviner: 把非市场类的东西推向市场。
<yunfan1> 感觉现代人的生活很无聊
<abinez> 我们这里有一种杂草是很顽强的
<yunfan1> 每天去上班 跟坐牢一样 周末才两天休息 
<jiero> yunfan1: 团结起来把。。。
<stardiviner> ubuntu有emacs 24.3版本安装方法么？（除了自己编译）
<yunfan1> 还不如古代
<jiero> yunfan。。。
<eexp> 把 jiero abinez 绑在一起，变成雌雄同体。
<stardiviner> eexp: 额。。。。
<abinez> 用除草剂都弄不死
<yunfan1> 所以我觉得最好是改革劳动制度
<jiero> abinez: 。。。那好用么。
<abinez> eexp: 》》》》？
<yunfan1> 缩短上班时间 让更多的人有机会去玩 
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 废除所有的体制，让人类历史重新再演变一次
<abinez> ///
<jiero> yunfan1: 国内明明很闲，但感觉parttime job都没多少。
<abinez> stardiviner: 回到原始社会了
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。少走弯路？
<yunfan1> jiero: 你不算 你成天都不工作的人
<jiero> yunfan1: 恩。恩。恩。
<yunfan1> jiero: 你算是悠闲阶级 
<abinez> 午夜游民
<stardiviner> abinez: 不至于，因为社会和历史已经沉淀在人类的基因和大脑里了。人类会自然而然。
<yunfan1> 而且搞不好你因为闲得蛋疼就做了个项目 赚了一大笔  然后他妈的更闲了
<yunfan1> 社会真是
<stardiviner> jiero: 不是，是想重新开始，然后出个新的社会。
<jiero> stardiviner: 培养火星人
<stardiviner> yunfan1: 我靠，这样也行？
<stardiviner> jiero: 好办法。
<abinez> 培养基因变异怪物
<jiero> yunfan1: 我闲不住。
<jiero> yunfan1: 但是受不了需要很多精力钻研的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 首先要推进科学发展，让人类认识到火星人的存在，然后散播你抓到火星人的消息，然后再卖钱。
<abinez> 原来是脱毛的野狗
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。我深恶痛绝的市场广告经济
<abinez> 还是去沙漠搞绿化项目吧
<jiero> stardiviner: 我的私人理论里，每个人都会去做调查和研究，以此为乐。
<jiero> stardiviner: 这个世界就和谐了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈，人类必然需要依靠认知，就像三体里说的那样，要达到一个程度，就要让基础科学发展到一个水平。
<stardiviner> jiero: 就像每只蚂蚁外出都会交互信息？
<stardiviner> abinez: 没人关注那玩意儿啊，除了国家可能会拨巨款。
<stardiviner> 网速好慢。。。。apt只有108B/s
<gfrog> freeflying: 不能发，得初级会员以上。
<jiero> stardiviner: 恩。所以我一直构想一个真通用的数据连接库。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都没寻思过在东方红发帖子
<stardiviner> jiero: 好东西，啥构想？
 * jiero 希望每个人都有自己的服务器。
<abinez> jiero: 等沙尘暴越来越严重的时候就有人关注这个了
<abinez> jiero: 以后都会有服务器的
<abinez> 就如同手机一样
<abinez> 人手一个
<jiero> abinez: 麻木。因为想了，也不去做，教育给的认识是，依靠专家。
<jiero> abinez: 恩。
<stardiviner> abinez: 沙漠侵蚀到我家要在好几年后啊。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<abinez> 几年是很快的啦
<abinez> 沙丘移动的速度
<jiero> stardiviner: 我的感觉，你离的这么近。
<abinez> 30年之内的话都是很近的距离
<jiero> abinez: 30年后，人类真的去火星了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 以前都可以发的
<jiero> abinez: 而且因为机器人已经统治了。。。
<jiero> 所以不会罚生的
<abinez> 如同阿富汗那个鸟不拉屎的地方
<jiero> abinez: 机器人能耐热的改造那里
<abinez> 50年前还是一个环境优美的地方，
<mk3548208> ai, 环境破坏太严重了  ，对于chin来说
<abinez> 因为大量的养羊变成荒漠
<jiero> abinez: 靠，你在说神舟大地么。。。
<abinez> jiero: 我说的是阿富汗这个例子
<byzantium> 这是在聊什么哪
<abinez> 那个不毛之地
<jiero> byzantium: 环保。
<jiero> abinez:  yunfan1 我递交了去绿色和平组织工作的申请。
<yunfan1> jiero: 不一定要花很多精力去研究 有的时候就是个idea
<abinez> 连棵草都没见到
<yunfan1> jiero: 额 别 绿色和平组织是个恐怖组织
<stardiviner> byzantium: 这个nick怎么感觉像那个什么僵尸来的紧急联网方案的名称啊？
<jiero> yunfan1 idea 太多了。
<jiero> yunfan1: 额为啥？
<yunfan1> jiero: write it down
<abinez> 上班去
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 时间到了
<abinez> 今晚要上到天亮哇
<stardiviner> org-mode到底有多大啊？怎么git clone了好长时间还没clone完呢？
<abinez> 通宵
<zhouyunquan> IT男  伤不起呀。。
<jiero> yunfan1: 写了。
<jiero> yunfan1: 也画了。
<yunfan1> jiero: 我怎么没看到你写呢
<jiero> yunfan1: 满本子都是
<jiero> yunfan1: 但是那么多主意，都是建立在臆想基础上。根本无法深入 —— 资料都封闭。
<jiero> yunfan1: 所以我想要开放数据链接，开放数据格式
<jiero> lol
<yunfan1> jiero: 你不写出来给别人看 怎么知道那是空想还是一个真实的好idea呢
 * jiero 结果寸步难行
<jiero> yunfan1: 给谁看呢？
<yunfan1> jiero: 给自己看 给别人看都行呢 我以前就是这样满脑子idea 
<byzantium> stardiviner,   是拜占庭哪
<yunfan1> 后来没人给我实现我就自己学习编程 走上了不归路
<jiero> yunfan1: 结果你实现了么。。。
<yunfan1> 然后我也注意吧idea写到博客里
<byzantium> 有谁熟悉 C#的吗
<yunfan1> 就算我不实现 别人实现我也很开心
<jiero> yunfan1:  是确实。
<yunfan1> jiero: 还真有 我最近一个博客讲豆瓣的富媒体化的 豆瓣的人真的采纳了
<jiero> yunfan1: 哦。我懒的，真的懒。直接报 bug。 feature request。。。
<jiero> yunfan1: 你的博客是？
<byzantium> 我现在的程序是大量的抛出 CLR Exception...
<byzantium> 但是不知道这会不会有什么影响
<jiero> yun
<jiero> yunfan1:  http://geek42.info 是么
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Geek42
<xiaopeng> 请问，我想安装 ubuntu，我的是 2G 的内存，交换分区适合多大呢？
<iMadper> xiaopeng: 2-4g都可以. 
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 2G内存直接用xubuntu
<darth_k> 现在的ubuntu 2g内存太卡了
<xiaopeng> 哦，原来这样啊
<xiaopeng> 看来我不能用 ubuntu 了
<stardiviner> byzantium: 原来如此，我见识少。
<xiaopeng> 此外还一个问题
<xiaopeng> 我机器上还有windows
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 直接删了
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，改规则了
<xiaopeng> 我想双系统
<byzantium> stardiviner, 呵呵
<xiaopeng> 不想删除呢，现在。
<byzantium> 我也是上网的时候看到的
<xiaopeng> windows 在c盘
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 再买个机器
<xiaopeng> D：盘是其他资料
<xiaopeng> 在安装ubuntu时，分区时，选择主分区还是逻辑分区呢
<xiaopeng> 我不明白这个问题
<stardiviner> http://imgur.com/delete/ZWgoYL5DCMQUMQE 有人知道这个KDE里窗口最大化后，上面的title bar怎么消失不见了的问题怎么解决么？
<^k^> stardiviner ... ⇪ Delete an Image - Imgur
<xiaopeng> 为Unbutu 的分区选择主分区还是逻辑分区呢？？？ 
<gebjgd> 周居正，1945年参加中共地下党，1947年被捕，与《红岩》作者罗广斌同囚于白公馆监狱。1949年中共政权成立时，他和罗广斌在狱中撕下自己的被面，绣制五星红旗。此后“绣红旗”的故事被移植到了江姐身上，经电影《在烈火中永生》和歌剧《江姐》的宣传，成为所谓“红色经典”。1957年，周响应毛“知无不言，言无不尽，言者无罪，闻
<gebjgd> 者足戒”的号召畅所欲言，却被打成右派，送劳改队劳改，1964年因所谓“反革命集团案”被枪决。临刑前留给家人遗书：“相信党，相信历史，永远跟共产党走！”文革中其妻被戴上反革命帽子游街批斗，因不堪凌辱，长子镰刀抹喉身亡，次子投嘉陵江自杀，而一同“绣红旗”的狱友罗广斌，亦在文革中跳楼自杀身亡。
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 逻辑
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 果然是邪不胜正阿
<gebjgd> yunfan1: ???
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 群众的眼睛是雪亮的 
<xiaopeng> gebjgd: 可否给说一下为什么？说一点就可以了
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 坏人终于被群众给打死了 :]
<xiaopeng> gebjgd: 谢谢了
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 你自己看你的win分区就知道了
<freeflying> gfrog: 看来不如把我原来的车搞回来骑算了
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 恩  所以要“相信党，相信历史，永远跟共产党走！”
<xiaopeng> gebjgd: 我的C盘是主分区，D盘是逻辑分区，这样我的Linux 安装在D:盘后面的空间里，就顺理成章是逻辑分区了，是吗？
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 哈
<gebjgd> xiaopeng: 恩
<xiaopeng> gebjgd: 谢谢了
<gebjgd> 夫子戆：朋友重金购入一名犬，憨态可掬，甚是逗人；友求我赐名。我问：“你最想它拥有什么品质？”友云：“忠诚，勇敢，保持它的野性！”我说“你就不怕它咬人吗？”友答：“我有钱，大不了赔钱嘛！不怕！”我酝酿了一会，吸了口烟，合着烟雾，默默吐出两个字：“党员”。
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，骑车季节不等人呢，哈哈
<Netcat> Netcat 是nc么Z?
<iMadper> gnome-terminal 突然就傲娇了!!!!
<iMadper> 改用sakura!
<yunfan1> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/235704.htm
<^k^> yunfan1 ... ⇪ 美国出台高科技人才移民优惠政策_the United States 美国_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> yunfan1: 去哪里做工都一样的意思・？
<yunfan1> jiero: 去美国活得长点 也许能撑到一周只工作一天的时候
<jiero> yunfan 不工作干嘛？
<yunfan> jiero: 去玩阿 或者干别的你喜欢干的事  比如阅读 看电影 吐槽 吃东西 随便你了
<jiero> yunfan ㄣ
<former> 大家好
<rich1> 恒大 谁看恒大的比赛了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总快来，有人出903哦
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Cyclone/841713?s=841713
<jiero> roylez:  a summoner ghost, called an air elemental, casting fireball at me on lair:3
<freeflying> gfrog: 速收啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃打电话吧，lol
<roylez> jiero: 我现在在L3
<freeflying> gfrog: 这903咋是钢架啊
<roylez> gfrog: 什么怪出903？好刷不？
<gfrog> freeflying: 老款？ 
<gfrog> freeflying: 我查查
<freeflying> gfrog: 老款就不值得了
<jiero> roylez: 。假如突然冒出个ghost给你一击 firestorm。
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，是老款。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 老款贵了，而且这哥们手机还关了
<roylez> jiero: you feel your health improve是什么意思
<jiero> roylez:  you are no longer sick
<jiero> sickness = no regenerate 
<gfrog> freeflying: 天哪，不会是十年前的车吧。。 但是为毛还有3400手变。。 http://bbs.sjtu.edu.cn/bbsgcon?board=bicycle&file=G.1113333090.A
<Pudge> debian 为啥还没出3.9kernel
<jiero> roylez: ogre conjuration 15
<freeflying> gfrog: 那就是他自己改过了？
<roylez> jiero: snake pit难不？
<gfrog> freeflying: 有可能。。 不过钢架实在无爱，沉的要命。
<roylez> jiero: demonspawn fireelementalist 13
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃在玩神马？
<roylez> gfrog: 你妹
<jiero> roylez:  有防毒面具就行
<jusss> hi ,all
<jiero> roylez: 不难
<jiero> roylez: 不过要有对付蟒蛇的办法
<jiero> roylez: 否则就是瞬杀
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，钢架的还这个价
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西。
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，果然是老车。。。 
<roylez> jiero: fireball
<jiero> roylez: 那么我期待着见你的尸体
<gfrog> freeflying: 903或者ocr3300，乃可以选有缘的入手，lol 他俩基本差不多。
<roylez> jiero: unholy creation出来的宠物，不能用polymorph变成龙，渣渣
<roylez> jiero: polymorph行么？
<jiero> roylez: 只有蛇能 polymorph
<jiero> roylez: 可以
<freeflying> gfrog: 3300貌似新的才 1900左右吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 那么便宜？ 那是ocr3500?
<roylez> jiero: deflect missile有必要学么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 看帖子说3300是2500左右呢。
<jiero> roylez: 不过那玩意，你polymorph之后大概出来 guardian serpent/ fire dragon/ ice dragon 之类的 
<jiero> roylez: 一开始的 repel missile 就好了。
<jiero> roylez:  你才 13 级啊。。就能学2个不同系高级魔法了？
<freeflying> gfrog:  http://www.wabike.com/thread-834-1-1.html
<roylez> jiero: iron shot？
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=316&t=891416&last=9719255 一个前叉和车架就3.6kg了。
<freeflying> 不过淘宝上大多2500左右
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 【分享】老鋼管新生命....美利達extreme 903 (第1頁) - 公路車區 - Mobile01
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃居然也mobile01
<roylez> jiero: 有点想把veh dump掉了
<jiero> roylez:  你修哪两个元素？
<roylez> jiero: 就火
<jiero> roylez: 我到 12，一个也没修。
<roylez> jiero: 火15级
<gfrog> freeflying: 这报价看起来不太准。。
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<jiero> roylez: 没单修过火。。。不知道。。。
<jiero> roylez: 应该小心。那些扩展地域，一般要求 16级再去
<jiero> roylez: 我现在 XL12，42点MP，狂summon imp
<roylez> jiero: 16个honey comb，好重
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 丢下
<roylez> jiero: 30点mp，fireball
<jiero> roylez: 一般我都是远近皆修，不怕近战。。。
<roylez> jiero: 就没吃过粮食，有个吃肉的项链，满地找肉，直到吃顶，spellcasting 10级，int 24，fireball放好多个不会饿
<freeflying> gfrog: 用virt-manager管理我的container也不错
<jiero> roylez: 呃。挺好。
<roylez> jiero: 尼玛，看到一群火元素....
<skraito> hi all for ubuntu user
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-ubuntu-13-04-desktop-hardening-script/
<^k^> skraito ⇪ t: Journey To Everlasting Life » 0×71 Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop Hardening Script
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 运气不好。。
<skraito> hi any one wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71?
<roylez> jiero: 玩魔杖搞定他们了
<roylez> jiero: Evocation 10
<jiero> roylez: 。。。那你还可以召唤火元素了
<gfrog> freeflying: 看这车改得多骚气 http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=316&t=832547&p=1
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 15歲的美利達extreme 903鋼管車終於整理好了~ (第1頁) - 公路車區 - Mobile01
<gfrog> freeflying: lxc？ virt-manager就是渣渣。
<roylez> jiero: summon没练
<jiero> roylez: 你还好吧。我现在没输出。。。无法攻击敌人
<roylez> jiero: summon不是后期很渣的么
<roylez> jiero: 我纯输出
<jiero> roylez: 恩。对方直接灭你。你的summon还要一个一个指挥
<jiero> roylez: 是。。我空有 15级 conjuration，没书。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我带着火焰指环，还有wizadary的杖
<roylez> jiero: 你信的那个神啊
<roylez> jiero: P3
<freeflying> gfrog: 问题也没别的可选啊，除了你说的渣
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧。。 确实。。
 * gfrog 撤退，碎觉
<jusss> win7有啥好玩的
<roylez> jiero: 是 +3 dex 的robe好还是加 MR 的好？
<jiero> roylez: 挂了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<roylez> jiero: 我存档
<jiero> roylez:  black mamba 对我来说太难搞定
<jiero> roylez:  MR
<jiero> roylez:  ash
<roylez> jiero: black mamba渣渣fireball一个，点一个天灯，解决
<jiero> roylez: 我从满HP 106  满 MP 41开始和black mamba 对打。。。
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: win7下有啥wm?
<jiero> roylez: 关键我没输出
<roylez> jiero:  snake pit 4
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<roylez> jiero: saint roka完全不吃我的火....
<roylez> jiero: 搞定
<roylez> jiero: fireball狂砸
<roylez> jiero: +4 int 的戒指，还是 ring of fire？
<cLeaMooN> alvin_rxg, 在否？
<alvin_rxg> cLeaMooN: 不在
<cLeaMooN> alvin_rxg, 不在也行。以前那个网页的hacker知识游戏是什么网站来得？
<alvin_rxg> cLeaMooN: hacker.or
<alvin_rxg> cLeaMooN: hacker.org
<cLeaMooN> alvin_rxg, ......好吧......多谢
<jiero> roylez:  ring of fire 
<roylez> jiero: 差不多
<jiero> roylez: 那就 int
<jiero> roylez: 至少没副作用
<roylez> jiero: 恩，还留下了一点RC
<roylez> jiero: 用健忘卷轴，以前的点能回来吗？
<jiero> roylez: 能
<peng> Hi, all my friends
<jiero> roylez: 如果同样地书多了，可以用书忘记，就毁书
<peng> I installed Unbutu LTS just now
<roylez> jiero: 我有本神给的书被slime吃了
<jiero> roylez:  如果没有同样的，veh还给
<peng> although I have installed fcitx, I don't know how to use it in Ubuntu.
<peng> could you give me some advice? Thanks in advance :-)
<jiero> roylez:  想像一下，如果sif muna 的狂热追随者后来追 trog，一次烧书就能获得武器奖励的话要烧多少书啊。
 * jiero 以前有次 sif muna 给了不下50本。
<justango> 我在用fcitx
<peng> justango: I just switch to Ubuntu, how can I start fcitx?
<peng> I am only a newbie :-(
<justango> run "fcitx" in terminal
<jiero> peng: you need to install it first
<peng> jiero: yeah, I have installed it 
<jiero> im-switch
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在win7下能做些什么？
<jiero> jusss: 能无无线度消费
<peng> jiero: ok,
<jusss> jiero: 没钱。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 多了
<abinez> 能QQ
<abinez> 能卡丁车
<abinez> 等PPS
<abinez> 能PS
<gebjgd> abinez: 非win也行
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 还有能快播
<jusss> gebjgd: 比如
<abinez> 渣雷
<jusss> abinez: 快播是神器
<justango> 能卡顶的就只能用win
<gebjgd> abinez: 从来不用渣雷
<abinez> 能玩N多的PC游戏
<abinez> gebjgd: 那你用神马下载
<eexp> 最主要的是能当小白。
<gebjgd> abinez: transmission
<abinez> eexp: 能当肉鸡
<eexp> 牙疼，咬咬
<justango> 我手里有个小主机 500mhz的处理器 还没折腾
<eexp> 能治牙疼不
<abinez> justango: 神马主机
<gebjgd> abinez: win的好处就是用商业软件
<abinez> 嗯，比如首席建筑师
<justango> 专业软件很多只有win有，至少我们常用的
<eexp> gebjgd: 错了吧
<jusss> eexp: mplayer在win下需要编译？有二进制包吗
<abinez> 那个软件不错
<eexp> 能盗版而已。商业的，去osx
<justango> 我要用catia就没办法用其他的替代
<eexp> jusss: 这些通常有现成的
<gebjgd> eexp: 有正版的啊
<gebjgd> eexp: 公司向来都是正版
<abinez> eexp: 买正版的首席建筑师
<eexp> 狭隘。 gebjgd
<abinez> 那个牛
<eexp> 你的软件，只是指系统
<justango> 那学生怎么办 几十万的软件买来学习嘛？
<abinez> 商业软件都是N贵的说，不过质量是不错的
<justango> 尤其是一些工程软件都是好几十万啊 
<roylez> jiero: guardian serpan出了4个mutation的肉...
<justango> 作为学生，没办法的很
<abinez> 给普罗大众的软件都是渣渣
<eexp> 随便一个商业设计的，可以买10台机器
<abinez> 那就是啊
<abinez> è´µ
<eexp> 给大众的，都是可盗版的
<jusss> eexp: First of all, a big warning: These packages are useless for normal Windows players and will only work with MPlayer
<justango> 谁说不是呢 我觉得该出教育版本
<eexp> jusss: win下，有其他播放器。
<justango> 公司用的话让公司给钱去
<gebjgd> win机器还是有用的
<jusss> eexp: 不是很明白。。。mplayer官网上的
<gebjgd> justango: 所以公司都是正版软件啊
<eexp> 你用mplayer干嘛。
<jusss> eexp: vlc?
<justango> 现在我用win只是为了运行几个软件 
<jusss> eexp: vaapi vadpu
<eexp> justango: 只是为了运行几个盗版软件吧
<eexp> jusss: 多的是。自己去找
<justango> 那有什么办法 ，几十万的软件让我们学生给钱买么/
<eexp> gfrog: http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/d449a37f0db49644ee1e537f
<eexp> 学校应该出钱嘛。 justango
<eexp> 啥破学校。
<eexp> 几百万都应该出
<jusss> eexp: 下个vlc玩玩
<jiero> eexp: 几百万不如直接自己开发了。。。
<eexp> 中国的学校，能开发出啥
<jiero> 10个学校合起来就是几千万
<jiero> 哈哈
<justango> 为了学这个软件我要付出我们10年的工资么？学出来还不知道有用没用
<jiero> justango: 这就是商业模式。
<eexp> justango: 那就是学校的问题了嘛。为什么要教这样的软件？
<justango> 所以不用盗版怎么办？ 而且我们要求掌握的软件不少 ，每款都是几十万啊
<justango> 因为公司要用就要教
<eexp> 你们这样的学校，教出来的学生，明显品德不佳嘛。
<justango> 而且没有任何软件能替代
<gebjgd> justango: 你学什么的
<eexp> 老师品德更差
<jiero> 全是几十万
<jiero> 哈哈
<justango> 机械设计 catia是一款制图软件
<eexp> 校长该抢笔
<gebjgd> justango: 正常
<eexp> justango: 问 roylez，他是机械博士。问他学的什么。
<jiero> justango: 当然不能取代了，本来开始做的时候就不想让别人取代
<justango> 再说了 就算学校买了一套， 也只能机房用。在寝室练习的话还不是要靠自己
<jiero> justango: 授权。授权。
<eexp> 有那种大客户版本，或者教育 版本的。
<yunfan1> 不是cad么
<justango> 是cad的一种 
<dnf> 。
<jiero> 就是确定一定要这个。别的用了就违规。
<jiero> 典型商业模式。
<justango> 中国习惯了免费 这是很难改变是事实
<eexp> jiero: 所以应该枪毙他们校长
<jiero> justango: 你想到的是费用，这不是问题
<justango> 该枪毙畸形的商业模式
<eexp> 商业模式，一点都不畸形。
<abinez> 免费的有猫腻呗
<abinez> 不是广告嘛
<abinez> 木有广告的话，那些个开发桑吃啥
<eexp> 血血
<gebjgd> justango: 欧美都是学校版本 都要买的
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 还是收费的好
<abinez> 软件都要收费的
<justango> 那linux是不是也收费呢？
<abinez> 免费得到的东西，人家是不懂的珍惜的
<justango> 难道不好么？
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinez> 嗯，linux最好也要收费
<jiero> 所以反过来想，为啥收费的东西要珍惜呢。
<justango> 来到这里的那个不是用的免费的linux呢？
<justango> 难道你没有珍惜你的linux么
<abinez> 那些吐槽linux不够好的人，
<justango> 这个和收费与否没什么关系吧 
<gebjgd> justango: 不一样  我们说的是软件
<justango> 关键在于价值
<justango> 系统和软件有本质的区别么？
<abinez> 应用软件
<abinez> 大佬
<eexp> 这啥逻辑？看不懂了。
<abinez> 我们说的是应用软件哇
<gebjgd> justango: 区别大了
<abinez> 不是操作系统
<justango> 说白了系统不就是一个大软件嘛
<abinez> 嗯
<justango> 盗版系统和盗版软件性质有什么不同
<gebjgd> justango: 你跑题了 
<abinez> 红帽子linux是收费吧
<jiero> 反正全都跑题了
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> justango: 我们说的是linux下没有应有的商业软件
<eexp> 早没逻辑了。不和小白扯了
<abinez> 爬到北冰洋去了
<gebjgd> justango: 如果linux下有msoffice cad,自然可以去买  这样就不用非要上win了
<gebjgd> eexp: 这里小白就是太多了
<jiero> 。
<yunfan1> eexp: 你抢小喷油棒糖 坏人
<abinez> eexp: momo
<abinez> 小EE
<eexp> abinez: 让你和 jiero合体，你还敢不去
<justango> 关键是很多软件就没有linux版本
<gebjgd> justango: 所以啊 
<jiero> justango: 为啥要支持没有支持的平台呢。
<abinez> eexp: 你咋扯到罗姐那里去了
<justango> 好像是跑题了样 我一进来就看到讨论盗版软件。。。然后
<eexp> 赶紧去。要不把你+q
<abinez> 不过就是momo么
<jiero> justango: 支持是相互的。
<jiero> justango: 苹果的手机就是靠相互吹捧出来的。
<jusss> eexp: win下，用gvim还是vim?
<b33e> win下用ide。。
<abinez> eexp: 用的是nano
<jiero> 用 gedit 。。。lol
<eexp> nnnd jusss 以后不准问我问题。
<gebjgd> jusss: vim
<eexp> 问别人
<abinez> 你成了顾问呀
<gebjgd> jusss: 不过从来不在win下用vim
<jusss> eexp: ...
<justango> 如果说你让一个公司拿出100万买一个软件可能没什么，但如果你让个人拿100万出来，这软件没必要用了，人都饿死了。这就是我说得畸形的商业模式
<abinez> 所以嘛，必须问
<gebjgd> justango: 所以有个人版
<yunfan1> eexp: 以后不要给他喂奶了 jusss 是狼崽
<eexp> yunfan1: 你又蛋疼了。
<jiero> justango: 啥？本来就是2:8的说，2人付费，8人使用。
<justango> 个人版功能不齐，有时候数据汇入公司有问题
<abinez> justango: 那些100万以上的软件？？？？
<jiero> gebjgd: 无数没有个人版的
<yunfan1> justango: 你有买兰博基尼跑车么？
<abinez> 有的人就买的起
<justango> 这有关系？
<jiero> 就是只给那些能买的起的
<jiero> 其他人别用 
<abinez> 正解
<eexp> justango: 今年多大了。
<yunfan1> 不一样嘛 跑车不也贵
<yunfan1> 买不起没开阿
<yunfan1> 买不起就别开 
<gebjgd> cad 4700€
<justango> 尚还在学校。。。
<yunfan1> 想装逼就要付出代价
<abinez> 嗯
<gebjgd> yunfan1: +1
<eexp> 买不起就别开
<abinez> 腰带价哇
<eexp> 年轻啊。思维转弯不过
<yunfan1> 这点道理都不懂 要不买不起咱夜里去撬一辆？ 回来挂个军牌上街开去？
<jiero> justango: 自己学软件开发雇人开发自己需要的吧。
<abinez> 不然就用盗版滴，
<eexp> 谁把彩色关闭了？
<yunfan1> 这根本不是年轻的问题 是不懂得尊重别人 
<jiero> eexp: 没关
<eexp> 。
<abinez> 如同做贼一样
<yunfan1> 别人开发不要钱阿 
<yunfan1> 开发的程序员不要养家糊口阿 大哥
<abinez> 那就是
<abinez> 嗯，
<yunfan1> 他是定价高  你觉得不合理 那为何没有其他的替代品呢
<jiero> yunfan1: 要钱。不过又不是车那样物理配件的。
<justango> 那你卖给企业啊 
<eexp> 用什么命令查看ufw防火墙，使用的是什么默认策略？
<yunfan1> 市场是自由的
<yunfan1> 开发cad的公司又没有武装起来禁止别人开发
<jiero> yunfan1 市场才不是自由的。。。
<yunfan1> 这说明他那个定价对得起他的开发
<justango> 就像我们用qq ，很多时候那是迫不得已
<yunfan1> jiero: 怎么不自由了？
<jiero> yunfan1: 是市场+用户绑定其他用户
<jiero> yunfaä½ 
<yunfan1> 你别用qq不就得了
<gebjgd> justango: qq有web版本的
<abinez> justango: 你不用qq就行了
<yunfan1> 那你用汽车还被迫烧油呢
<eexp> 这愤青来劲了。
<gebjgd> justango: 所以不能做为你盗版win的理由
<justango> 我不可能不联系朋友
<jiero> yunfan1 那不一样，电脑还用电呢。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> justango: webqq
<CyrusYzGTt> firewall-cmd ??
<jiero> justango: 哈哈
<yunfan1> 你既然不可能不联系朋友 那就用呗  难道你不得不吃饭 就可以去偷食物？
<eexp> 停不住
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是问题，是彩色。
<yunfan1> 下回我叫个外卖来 我就这么跟他们说 我不得不吃饭 但是我没钱 所以我不付钱叫外卖
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 额，不会
<justango> 所以啊 很多时候用盗版 而不用免费的软件一样。都是被逼无赖
<yunfan1> 明明是你自己无赖
<jiero> justango: 自由永远更贵
<yunfan1> 既要享受 又不愿意付出代价
<jiero> justango: 因为少了绑定费用
<jiero> 便宜的永远是那些暗地里让你从别处付费的，或者让你诱导其他人付费的东西。
<yunfan1> jiero: 这些都是次要的原因 就算是个 i'm rich app 什么也不做 就卖9999美元 又怎样呢
<yunfan1> 只要他没干扰别人 难道你非要说他定价高 逼他降价不成
<jiero> yunfan1:  没看懂
<justango> 对啊 但那个不是必需品 可以不要 如果那天QQ客户端也卖这么贵呢？
<jiero> justango: 。。。
<yunfan1> 谁说qq客户端是必须品了？
<yunfan1> 只是你自己的必须而已
<jiero> justango: 2:8 开。
<yunfan1> 又不是所有人的必须
<jiero> justango:  2成付费，养8成免费的
<gebjgd> justango: 直接不用了呗
<yunfan1> 那有的人就为了装逼而生 对他来说 那个i am rich app就是他的必需品
<jiero> justango: 能赚到就够了
<justango> 只是比如 至少等你要下qq的时候就知道叫贵了
<jiero> justango: 。。。说是说，你以为有几个人去想？
<yunfan1> 还有 如果是卖空气 这种 我们的社会还有一种调整手段
<gebjgd> justango: 就跟微信似的
<yunfan1> 叫做反垄断法
<jiero> justango: 90%以上的人都是笨蛋，这样想就行了
<yunfan1> 这个倒是能解决你说的那种问题
<yunfan1> 但是不是你自己亲自上阵
<gebjgd> justango: 何况webqq永远不会收费
<abinez> 不用就行
<yunfan1> 大多数贵国人就是这个状态 强烈自我中心 自己需要的就是大家需要的
<abinez> 有大把的替代软件
<yunfan1> 自己想做什么 就是大家想做什么
<yunfan1> 果然是人民日报的接班人
<abinez> yunfan你是哪个星球来的？
<jiero> abinez: 鲍鱼星
<eexp> yunfan1: 你今天又被你老爸骂了？
<abinez> wow：
<eexp> 激动得。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 你刚知道  你已经在瓮里了
<abinez> 打鸡血了
<yunfan1> eexp: 没 刚想撸管被你们打断 所以发泄到你们身上 :]
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 来吧
<yunfan1> eexp: 你也不是好鸟
<abinez> 所以有点鸡冻啦
<roylez> yunfan1: ...
<eexp> 别撸了。你又不说没工资。
 * gebjgd 等待中
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐。。。
<eexp> lol
<jiero> roylez:  你好久不喷了。
<abinez> eexp: lol
<yunfan1> 你们统统应该拖出去枪毙五分钟 哼
<roylez> jiero: 睡觉，明天还要上那劳神的班
<jiero> roylez: 哦。睡吧。睡吧。
<elkng> why is freenode irc accessible from china ?
<jusss> eexp: 下了个gvim vlc,还有啥需要下的？
<eexp> 肯定是被公务员的老爸骂了。
<yunfan1> 我爸骂我干嘛 额
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jiero> jusss: windows 7下，图标真丑。
<yunfan1> 我看你是刚被人强拆了才会这样疑神疑鬼
<jusss> jiero: ...
<piggybox> elkng: lol, they haven't noticed this yet
<jiero> jusss: 要改图标真难。。。
<roylez> elkng: communist morons do not know it yet, or it is not popular enough.
<elkng> piggybox: "they", who ?
<eexp> 还是你天天撸。所以骂你嘛。 yunfan1
<jusss> jiero: 没想过改图标。。。
<yunfan1> eexp: 骂我浪费流量？ 你这么有经验呢
<jiero> jusss: 丑到我现在彻底不想进去了。。。
<eexp> 你有流量？先证明下？
<jiero> yunfan1: 学画画吧。
<jusss> 。。。
<yunfan1> 你果然被拆了 所以没流量
<eexp> 有工资，还不学好
<yunfan1> jiero: 看forthing
 * yunfan1 有娃了 还没流量 值得推敲
<jusss> 我发现我竟然不会用ie加书签了。。。。
<yunfan1> C-d?
<gebjgd> jusss: win上还用ie 你真高端
<jiero> gebjgd: 还是 ie6呢。
<jusss> gebjgd: 不用ie，难道用360高速安全浏览器？
<abinez> gebjgd: 在度假？？
<gebjgd> jusss: 显然要用chrome
<abinez> jusss: 用猎豹
<gebjgd> abinez: 你傻吧 51劳动节
<gebjgd> abinez: 猎豹好 猎豹妙
<abinez> 猎豹浏览器
<abinez> gebjgd: 劳动节你们不是可以休息么
 * jusss ie8
<jiero> jusss: 你适合用baidu浏览器啊，右键直接搜索
<gebjgd> abinez: 所以在家啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 在家泡irc。
<abinez> 所以我说你在度假哇
<gebjgd> abinez: 恩啊
<abinez> gebjgd: 来的啤酒
<abinez> 来点啤酒
<yunfan1> kvass
<abinez> 安逸
<gebjgd> abinez: 不喝  等周末烧烤
<jiero> eexp:  http://ahninniah.blogspot.ru/2013/04/isometric-projection-in-inkscape.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ My Art Works: Isometric projection in Inkscape
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。暴饮暴食啊。
<abinez> 烧烤哇，烧烤的话最好要包锡铂
<abinez> 锡纸
<jiero> abinez: 不要吧。
<abinez> 要滴，
<jiero> abinez: 包的那种是炉子里的
<gebjgd> jiero: 烧烤就暴饮暴食?
<jiero> abinez: 露天的一般不用。
<eexp> jiero: 这没劲，先把多页pdf输出搞定再说。
<abinez> 烧烤产生的致癌物多哇
<jiero> eexp: 。多页pdf干嘛？
<gebjgd> abinez: 所以要间接烧烤
<gebjgd> abinez: 不懂了吧
<eexp> abeian: 有空气烧烤。
<eexp> jiero: 多页，使用分层啊。
<abinez> gebjgd: ？
<eexp> 重要的功能
<jiero> eexp: 。。。你让我晕头了。
<eexp> 支持多页。
<eexp> 这简单不
<eexp> 要不支持分层输出。
<jiero> eexp: 啪。
<gebjgd> abinez: indirekt grillen
<chesterwang> 好多人啊
<chesterwang> 没人在么
<gebjgd> chesterwang: 有话说 
<chesterwang> 感觉 新奇，有人在就好
<chesterwang> 以后可以拿这个来讨论问题了
<gebjgd> 讨论毛?
<gebjgd> 郭美美的17,2G?
<chesterwang> 那你们加这个干什么？
<gebjgd> chesterwang: 蛋逼用  跟qq一样的
<yunfan1> 互撸娃?
<chesterwang> 擦 那不还是讨论嘛
<gebjgd> chesterwang: 蛋逼是蛋逼 不是讨论
<gebjgd> chesterwang: 就跟政治局会议一样 都是蛋逼
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 你去过海里看他们开会？
<gebjgd> chesterwang: 就跟人民戴表大会一样 是蛋逼 不是讨论
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 他们都直接睡觉
<chesterwang> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 不开会
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 说不好 有报到说他们是世界上最民主的体制
<jiero> yunfan1:  gebjgd  。。。
<yunfan1> 只在他们n人之间
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 只有一个傻逼在上面念稿子 不能谁
<gebjgd> 睡
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 那是全体大会 我说的是n人会
<gebjgd> yunfan1: n人会 也是吃喝拉撒睡
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 念稿子那个是 第X届全国普通话推广验收大会
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 你说的是群p?
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 7人会
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 非常6+1?
<yunfan1> 是
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 有个录像的
<yunfan1> 请听题
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 拍照的
<yunfan1> 拍个鸡毛照 啥时候有内部开会的照片了
<yunfan1> 只有海报好不好
<abinez> http://eat.gansudaily.com.cn/system/2011/05/20/012000424.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 夏季 享受烧烤的快乐-烧烤-每日甘肃-美食
<gebjgd> yunfan1: 对  他们都不剃毛
<yunfan1> 下 撸管去
<dnf> 睡觉去
<abinez> ？？？、
 * justango 
<jusss> 用着山寨手机，盗版win7，
<jusss> 免费的系统
<jusss> 地沟油
<gebjgd> jusss: 用毛win7  除非你有个不可能替代的软件
<jusss> wild
<jusss> gebjgd: 快播
<jusss> lol
<wysaid> ....
<gebjgd> jusss: 从来不用那玩意
<Pudge> jusss: 你的家庭作业做完了么
<jusss> gebjgd: gnu里面就没有这些点播软件吗？有中文字幕的
<jusss> Pudge: 没，本本今天下午刚到手
<Pudge> jusss: 到手了！快做啊
<jusss> Pudge: 还没wheezy的安装盘勒
<Pudge> jusss: 网络安装啊
<jusss> Pudge: 给我邮寄个wheezy的安装盘
<jusss> Pudge: 最后再赠件贴图
<gebjgd> jusss: xbmc
<jusss> Pudge: 网速不给力，2Mb的小水管6个人用，你认为这能安吗…
<jusss> Pudge: 快把wheezy的安装cd邮寄给我，gaiy
<jusss> Pudge: 还有贴图，最好还有t shirt
<gebjgd> jusss: ubuntu
<gebjgd> jusss: 完事
<jusss> Pudge: 我这夏天了，正却t shirt勒
<jusss> gebjgd: 1304出来了？
<jusss> gebjgd: 半年一换，太累…
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] Arch 搞起
<gebjgd> arch小水管 太郁闷了
<gebjgd> 大水管路过
<jusss> Pudge: 快把fr那wheezy的cd邮寄给我，
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] openSUSE的滚动更新源，几乎每天都有更新。内核更新好快，已经到3.8.9了。不知Arch是不是3.9内核了呢？
<gebjgd> Linux asuseeepc-arch 3.8.10-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 27 09:58:28 CEST 2013 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> opensuse的滚动更新版本就是破
<gebjgd> 稳定性不行吧
 * jusss 对更新有种恐惧感~
<chenxiongfei> 哈哈
<chenxiongfei> jusss：估计被伤了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 稳定性还可以啊
<gebjgd> 源太差
<gebjgd> 很多软件没有
<gebjgd> 需要第三方源
<chenxiongfei> UbuntuTalk：opensuse kde5太库，太灵活了
<chenxiongfei> 还是ubuntu较为人性
<jusss> kde都出5了…
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ubuntu的ppa源，慢死。
<chenxiongfei> gome 相对稳定简洁
<chenxiongfei> ....你常关注开源吗
<jusss> wheezy的那个kde4都不会玩，都出5了…
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] KDE最新的不是4.10吗？？
<jusss> kde比'win还负责呀，设个快捷建都不会
<Pudge> jusss: 上debian官网下啊，一会就下好了，自己刻盘啊
<gebjgd> kde
<gebjgd> 从来不用
<gebjgd> 鼠标跳的让人难受
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 。。。
<chenxiongfei> oho 习惯就好了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我表示在KDE下设置键盘快捷键还是很简单的。
<jusss> Pudge: 把wheezy x86 64bit的链接发下，我在debian网站上没找到…以前找到过…
<Pudge> jusss: 。。
<gebjgd> 不习惯 继续xfce
<chenxiongfei> 个人习惯问题
<jusss> 我看了教程还是没设置成功kde4的快捷键
<jusss> 用kde还不如直接win算了
<jusss> win的操作都比kde简单
<Pudge> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/amd64/iso-cd/
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: Index of /cdimage/weekly-builds/amd64/iso-cd
<Pudge> jusss: 下载cd1
<chenxiongfei> 有爱gtalk的朋友吗？如果是cn  可以加我gtalk好友 我热爱linux  ： gtalk:1991513CCIE@gmail.com 我叫陈雄飞 很高兴认识大家
<Pudge> jusss: 国内可能这3个地址快点
<Pudge> China: debian.ustc.edu.cn: FTP HTTP
<Pudge> China: mirrors.163.com: HTTP
<Pudge> China: mirrors.sohu.com: FTP HTTP
<gebjgd> 什么叫是cn?
<chenxiongfei> :-&
<gebjgd> 处男?
<chenxiongfei> 晕
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei: 搞基?
<chenxiongfei> 交流linux一起 搞基咯
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei: 不喜欢搞后门
<chenxiongfei> 加个好友呗，我gtalk好友很少，才几个呢
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei: gtalk没啥好聊  不如这里蛋逼方便
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd：你想磁性想疯了，别在IRC上发情
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 话说，我gtalk一般都是群聊
<jusss> Pudge: 我的是i3…你发个amd64…
<jusss> 群聊==群p？
<chenxiongfei> UbuntuTalk;你有gtalk群吗
<chenxiongfei> 可以加我密码
<chenxiongfei> 可以带上我吗
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei: 我都结婚 还想毛磁性
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei: 想搞基的是你
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我没有建群
<gebjgd> jusss: i3是x86?
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 不过可以给你推荐几个群。
<gebjgd> jusss: 64位的统称amd64 苯苯
<gebjgd> 笨笨
<jusss> gebjgd: i3不是x86是power？
<chenxiongfei> UbuntuTalk可以透露下群号吗
<gebjgd> jusss: 你太傻了
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯…
<piggybox> jusss: amd64指的是指令集，不是cpu
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] water@vim-cn.com 水群。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] test@vim-cn.com 技术群
<jusss> gebjgd: 给我台power7的机子让我装那啥吧，炫耀一下
<gebjgd> jusss: 有什么可炫耀的
<gebjgd> jusss: 这年头可炫耀的不是装系统  电脑城的初中文化的人都会
<jusss> gebjgd: 向周围的小盆友说我有power
<gebjgd> jusss: 周围的小朋友是谁
<gebjgd> jusss: 好肤浅的孩子
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] talk@suse.ws openSUS罐水群
<jusss> gebjgd: 同班同学
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] talk@suse.ws openSUSE罐水群
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] talk@ikde.org KDE群
<Pudge> jusss: 下好了没啊
<gebjgd> 还有arch频道
<jusss> Pudge: 下你妹呀，宿舍都断电1个小时10分钟了
<jusss> Pudge: 没光盘，给我邮寄个来自于fr的光盘过来
<chenxiongfei> 怎么申请进入呢
<gebjgd> jusss: 我这里下载iso的速度5m
<jusss> gebjgd: …
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我还有一张ubuntu 10.04的光盘呢～
<gebjgd> ubuntu的光盘没啥收集意义
<gebjgd> 我好像有张6开头的u不能图
<iMadper> 留下的, 只有过时.
<gebjgd> 我好像有张6开头的ubuntu光盘
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 就是那张光盘，引领我进入linux的世界的。
<gebjgd> 好晚了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 那张光盘，是网友送我的。
<greedhxh> ..
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<greedhxh> 这么冷清
<ugokey> 喔，N9商城里面有IRC客户端程序下载了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日完越南妹了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她好性感啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真的假的?
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] IRC Chatter。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真的
<gebjgd> aqua复出了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你当时不上
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 用起来还不错的说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 后悔了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我现在每天拿着N9,不知道干嘛。。
<gebjgd> 上android
<gebjgd> 就知道干嘛了
<jusss> 。ia64主要针对英特儿
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] N9可以刷android，但是没法打电话。没法拍照。
<jusss> 的CPU架构，amd64主要针对amd架
<jusss> 构的CPU
<jusss> …
<gebjgd> 那就没辙了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那我还能如何……语言那么差……
<ugokey> N964G看电影，看特点。后来不看了，收邮件，读热身赛订阅。还有地图导航，照相。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 身体....
<ugokey> TED
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 强奸的人身无需诠释 直接上就是了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ö_Ö 要调戏也该是从语言开始吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有照片么
<jusss> gebjgd: 人生
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她男友在么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦～大嫂是你强奸来的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好久没见她男朋友了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好机会  敲门
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问几点了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: =.=
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 诺基亚地图还是很好使的。
<knownbad> gebjgd: +1
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10点整？
<ugokey> 刚无聊上应用商店，才发现irc chater。nokia的地铁还是比较专业的。
<gebjgd> 为了应用还是android
<ugokey> 上来打酱油，明还上班，劳动人民啊，下了。
<Guest78385> hello
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你这点幽默都没有 怎么泡妞
<^k^> Guest78385, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<Guest78385> exit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果那女孩不错  建议你上了
<jusss> amd64指的是X86系列的64位CPU(不包括
<jusss> ia64 )
<jusss> 不懂…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我还是对自己的语言没自信哇…
<jusss> gebjgd: ia64不是amd64呀，i3是ia64吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都说了 和语言没关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去敲门  问几点额
<piggybox> jusss: ia64是intel搞的64位指令集，不兼容x86所以市场不接受。amd搞了兼容x86的，然后intel也不得不采用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问她晚上吃什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 鸡腿……
<ball_> exit
<jusss> piggybox: soga，i3是amd64？
<piggybox> jusss: 嗯
<piggybox> jusss: intel只有安腾系列才是ia64的
<jusss> piggybox: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鸡和腿?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 过去搭讪啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你太次额
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ö_Ö  她煮啥……天天在厨房放着呢……经常是一个锅子里放着一只鸡，然后煮上几个小时……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问几点了 搭讪
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你强…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你咋不去直接说， ich hab einige kondome 呢？！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 或者你说你屁股上长了包
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 让她帮忙给看看
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 疯5羊
<crazy5sheep> gebjgd, yo
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 因为买了iphone5的原因么?
<crazy5sheep> gebjgd, 没买
<crazy5sheep> 公司的
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 太次了 好歹htc one啊
<crazy5sheep> 都能要到吧
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 搞定性感白人妹子了么
<crazy5sheep> 没机会
<gebjgd> 从
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 肿么可能 我去美国出差都快有机会了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 女孩子不难搞，你得让她知道你对她有意思。  大不了她拒绝你罢了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 问题不是这个…等夏天过了再说 :-/
<iwifer> hi
<^k^> iwifer, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<knownbad> 干嘛，共享体温啊？
<knownbad> 我遇过说我不是她个菜却让我楼着睡。  但没上就是了。
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper  晚安 .
<knownbad> Good night.
<knownbad> 国情不同你得调整下。 你不流氓些人家还以为你 Gay 呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁让你不上的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就跟你说了  让你上  你不上
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过你还是有机会的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要知道他男友是不是经常来  如果不是 你就有机会了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是……不知道……真不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 注意观察下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 泡妞不动脑子  以后会吃亏的
<knownbad> 殷勤的互动些就知道了嘛。
<knownbad> 你不和她互动怎么了解敌情呢？
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  ... 可我没想要干嘛……你们俩这么激动干嘛……
<knownbad> 你不是共产党员吗？  怎么这些基本的都没学？
<knownbad> 我只不过八卦罢了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是天天撸管么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们在拯救你
<alvin_rxg> 我还是找个中国人吧…… 不然『啊，我的爱，多么的明亮辉煌』 blabla 的都说不出来 ……
<knownbad> 那孔子说的食色性也你就没听进去？
<knownbad> 就算是比较平常的称赞你也可以试试。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 越南妹不错
<knownbad> 看是第几代了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然第一代
<gebjgd> knownbad: 第一代也行啊  有好的
<knownbad> 第一代好啊。
<knownbad> 松鼠不是要传统型的嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩 松鼠爱传统
<gebjgd> knownbad: 越南妹最好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 身高也适合
<knownbad> 小妹妹也不会太松。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是你有精液
<knownbad> 哪里有你多，都快当爹了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆那里不是肥沃的土地
<knownbad> 难说，搞不好是我努力耕种呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我比你更努力
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计是你老婆太老了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥时候做毕射?
<knownbad> 你老婆几多岁？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 29
<knownbad> 我老婆79
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那就是了  你找了个妈
<knownbad> 79年。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 34了啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大龄产妇
<knownbad> 还好。
<maplebeats> = =
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你还不抓紧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多射 多插
<abinez> 从3月1日起，昆明市开始限量用水，云南今年的干旱又成定局。专家警告说，如果云南干旱得不到彻底解决，未来50年云南将有可能出现沙漠化现象
<gebjgd> abinez: 不光云南
<abinez> 。。。
<abinez> gebjgd: 你肥来啦
<abinez> 目前是云南
<gebjgd> abinez: 我从来不瘦
<abinez> 是不是鸟书那样子
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd> abinez: 鸟猪是i谁?
<abinez> 跳骑马舞的那个牛书
<abinez> 你懂的
<abinez> 我爸刚弄死他
<gebjgd> abinez: 不知道
<abinez> //////
<abinez> 这么牛星的人物你都不知道哇
<abinez> 你是不是在原始森林里干活哇
<gebjgd> abinez: 对于亚洲发生的事情不知道
<abinez> 鸟书在米国出名的
<abinez> 在有土鳖的网站上
<abinez> 点击率是保持最高
<abinez> 创造了基尼死世界记录LOL
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd> abinez: 扯蛋
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 确实是很扯蛋，
<abinez> N多人为他疯狂
<abinez> 其实很是垃圾的啦
<abinez> 在国内的很多选秀节目上，常常有人跳骑马舞
<abinez> 真是令人呕吐
<abinez> 哈韩到这样的地步
<Ein-mobile> 去年的广州车展上，都有参展商请员工跳骑马舞。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在基本上hd的笔记本都要600多欧了
<Ein-mobile> 没人了吧！睡觉了哦~
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你还能多射吗？  快干了吧？
<gebjgd> 随便射  过一年第二胎
<knownbad> 奶奶的招摇。
<knownbad> 我倒是还好，随缘。  老婆是有点想要。
<alvin_rxg>  knownbad 所以你都无套？
<knownbad> 你猜呢？
<knownbad> 你该试试越南妹子。  我唯一的后悔是年轻时没多累积些经验。
<knownbad> 没什么不好意思的。  过后谁还记着你？
<^k^>  05:06
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-0day-bash-keylogger-release/
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-02
<MeaCulpa> 1早
<ugoub> 早
<GentleHonker> ^k^: 
<^k^> GentleHonker, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍠ 
<jusss> 爱因斯坦说，当你能以光速围绕树跑圈的时候，你就能自己爆自己的菊花了
<GentleHonker> 有没有在Thinkpad 本上玩Ubuntu的 
<jusss> 没
<jusss> 你是在tp上玩ub的？
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问在天朝怎么才能用上google music呢
<jusss> sjd_zeus: …
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 找imadper那厮要vps你就能在天朝用music了
<cherrot> jusss, iMadper 有vps?
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 以前的那个hk的google music不是谷歌的，是top100.cn的
<sjd_zeus> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<jusss> cherrot: 好像有
<Pudge> cherrot: 用美国ip登陆一次music.google.com就好了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Play (@ google.com)
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 有vps?
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<jusss> Pudge: 你不睡觉呀
<sjd_zeus> 美国ip
<Pudge> jusss: 等你的作业
<sjd_zeus> 用gae可以吧
<jusss> Pudge: 晚上3点还不睡，在啪啪？
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 随便网上，找个美国代理，不用vpn
<Pudge> jusss: 拍你妹，等你交作业啊
<jusss> Pudge: 边啪啪，边聊天，很爽吧
<jusss> Pudge: 定了个u盘，明天或后天才能到，今天装不了wheezy
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 有. 
<skraito_> anyone know any vps
<jusss> Pudge: 我用u盘装还是自己刻个盘装好？
<Pudge> 都可以，一样的，bios里面选u盘启动或者cd启动，唯一的区别。。
<Pudge> jusss: u盘可能装起来速度比cd快一些
<Pudge> jusss: 找些借口，自己上网下，一会就下好了，
<jusss> Pudge: wheezy能用那个驱动吧，会不会太旧…
<Pudge> jusss: 人家给你寄过来的u盘是网络安装盘，你会？
<jusss> Pudge: 我会用dd那个u盘装…
<Pudge> jusss: 不会旧，挺新的
<Pudge> jusss: 。。不是正常的ios镜像，只有60m大小左右
<jusss> Pudge: 只会dd进u盘装…其它的没用过
<jusss> Pudge: 我下的都是600m的iso…
<Pudge> jusss: 不过也没啥特别的，就是启动后，选择要装哪些东西，然后会自动联网，开始网络安装
<Pudge> jusss: 如果网络不好，装一周都装不完
<jusss> Pudge: 我们6个人2Mb的小水管，别指望网络装了
<Pudge> jusss: 所以，还是自己下载了安装好。debian推荐小镜像网络安装，别指望了
<jusss> Pudge: 没用过网络装
<GentleHonker> 是啊，我就是thinkpad 装的Ubuntu11.04  显卡驱动就是整不出来
<Pudge> jusss: 你自己下载cd啊， 600m的那个
<Pudge> 然后dd到u盘装
<jusss> Pudge: 我知道呀，这没u盘，现在
<Pudge> 。。。光盘也没有么
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢用netinstall.iso安装，可以只安一个基本系统，然后自己要啥装啥
<sjd_zeus> 不用装一堆自己不需要的东西
<jusss> Pudge: 你啥时候在天朝见过卖光盘的
<Pudge> jusss: 天朝满大街都是卖光盘的好么
<sjd_zeus> jusss, 天桥地下一堆一堆卖光盘的
<GentleHonker> ubuntu 装Nvidia 显卡驱动好蛋疼的 
<jusss> Pudge: 已经装好的盗版光盘吧
<sjd_zeus> cd vcd dvd要吗？毛片要吗
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 没去过天桥
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 用系统自带驱动，妥妥的
<sjd_zeus> 中关村以前忒多，现在少很多了
<jusss> GentleHonker: nvidia出新显卡驱动了，赶去去
<Pudge> jusss: 。。这是你的作业。。别忽悠别人
<jusss> Pudge: 系统自动…
<Pudge> jusss: 别人不一定是双显卡
<GentleHonker> Pudge: 我的是GT365M  在11.04下老装不上 
<jusss> Pudge: 人家都说是nvidia了
<GentleHonker> 是的  双显卡 
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 啥配置，双显卡么
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么会不是双显卡
<Pudge> jusss: nvidia不代表双显卡啊，就一个独显不行？
<GentleHonker> Thinkpad e430c 
<jusss> Pudge: 除非是核显
<jusss> Pudge: 什么cpu不带显卡，除了那几个高端
<sjd_zeus> linux下双显卡切换比较蛋痛
<sjd_zeus> 还是关掉一个好
<MeaCulpa> 直接bios之
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 行了，又是一个双显卡
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 最简单方法，bios支持关掉独显么
<jusss> Pudge: 看到没有，赶快把作业给他呀
<sjd_zeus> 我的是intel 4000和ati的双显卡
<sjd_zeus> 直接bios关掉了独显
<Pudge> jusss: 以前的cpu都不带集显。。我第一次用i系列。。
<jusss> Pudge: 带吧
<jusss> Pudge: 奔腾都带吧
<GentleHonker> Nvidia驱动能在字符终端下安装上   但是/etc/init。d/gdm start 看不到桌面登录界面 
<Pudge> jusss: 不带啊，最多主板集成一个显卡，但是跟这种不同
<jusss> Pudge: 哦
<GentleHonker> sjd_zeus: 你咋不用独显呢 
<Pudge> jusss: 以前独显集显完全没关系的，现在独显也要靠集显输出
<sjd_zeus> GentleHonker, 日常办公娱乐4000足够了
<sjd_zeus> 而且省电
<jusss> Pudge: nvidia的驱动在linux下会让linux显示不了字符界面都，nvidia还出linux的驱动干嘛
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 双显卡不能这样直接支持的，2个选择，1,bios关掉独显，2,装bumblebee
<GentleHonker> Bios中怎么关 ？
<sjd_zeus> GentleHonker, 每个bios不尽相同哦
<jusss> Pudge: nvidia的驱动会让linux无法正常工作，为啥还出linux驱动？
<GentleHonker> Pudge: Bios中怎么关，我直接打开独显，把只能切换那个该为Disable  对么 ？
<jusss> GentleHonker: 需要主板支持，关独显
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 。重启。。按F8, 看seting中有没有Video相关的，然后Optimus禁用
<Pudge> jusss: 不会啊，只是双显卡很傻逼，linux默认不知道该怎么处理
<Pudge> jusss: 只有nvdia的时候很正常的
<jusss> Pudge: 不懂，讲清楚点
<jusss> Pudge: 双显卡没大黄蜂怎么工作的，
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 自己去ubuntu中文论坛看看，很多双显卡如何安装驱动的帖子
<jusss> Pudge: 不要optimus
<Pudge> jusss: 就是，大黄蜂，会关闭独显，不加载nvidia驱动模块，只用集显
<GentleHonker> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&cl=2&cm=1&sc=0&lm=-1&fr=ala2&pn=3&rn=1&di=174563698301&ln=1994&word=thinkpad%20e430c%20bios%20%CD%BC#pn13&-1&di240033241451&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fhiphotos.baidu.com%2Fsunyaoyang%2Fpic%2Fitem%2Feeba4fe136d12f2e41c840284fc2d56284356802.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Fit_z%26e3Bkwt17_z%26e3Bv54AzdH3Ff7gyw5ywg2AzdH3Fks52AzdH3Ftpj4AzdH3F99cuwb1b1wuvmw99vvku8wln_z%26e3Bip4s&W690&H424&T11788&S
<GentleHonker> 64&TPjpg
<^k^> GentleHonker ... ⇪ thinkpad e430c bios 图的搜索结果_百度图片搜索
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40020/programmer-sale-apples
<GentleHonker> 我都搜了一周的帖子了 各种办法
<Pudge> jusss: 你需要用独显的时候，用命令 optirun + 命令，就会手动启动独显，并用独显处理这个程序的图形显示部分
<jusss> Pudge: 你的意思是nvidia的驱动还是要依靠大黄蜂
<Pudge> jusss: 大黄蜂还是用的nvidia的驱动，但是他告诉系统，什么时候用独显，什么时候不用
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 都各种办法了，照着做啊
<jusss> Pudge: 如果没用大黄蜂呢
<Pudge> jusss: 系统会同时加载独显和集显模块，然后混乱了，什么都不显示。。
<jusss> Pudge: nvidia能在linux下工作吗，比如不要optimus了
<GentleHonker> 我在BIOS中吧 Graphics Device 设置为独立显卡    把OS detection for Nvidia optimus 设置为disable  请问下还需要在什么地方设置  关闭集显 
<Pudge> jusss: 能啊
<jusss> Pudge: so nvidia的驱动会让linux无法正常工作？在没有大黄蜂的情况下
<Pudge> jusss: 但是问题是optimus的电脑，没法关闭集显只用独显啊，独显也是nvidia处理图形计算，然后输出到集显，通过集显显示
<GentleHonker> Pudge:  差不多都照着做过了 
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40123/lenovo-failed-to-buy-ibm-x86-servers
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 联想与 IBM 服务器业务收购谈判失败 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 不能关闭集显的，
<jusss> Pudge: 没有大黄蜂，nvidia的驱动对linux来说就是个悲剧吧？
<GentleHonker> 啊  俄30
<Pudge> jusss: 不是nvidia的驱动让linux无法工作。。。nv的驱动让独显工作，intel驱动让集显工作， 两个都工作，linux就混乱了啊
<jusss> GentleHonker: 独显依靠核显输出
<GentleHonker> Pudge: 那就奇怪了，都装了独显驱动，也没关过，就是启动不了  
<Pudge> jusss: 应该说，没有大黄蜂，optimus就是个悲剧。。
<jusss> Pudge: 那又不能关掉核显，nvidia出驱动有啥用…
<GentleHonker> 一直卡在Userspace ……那个地方 
<Pudge> jusss: 所以要大黄蜂啊，他能通过nvidia驱动让独显工作
<jusss> Pudge: 新出的驱动能解决这个问题？
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 你要装bumblebee和bumblebee-nvidia这2个包
<Pudge> jusss: 根据上面的介绍，是的。。
<jusss> Pudge: 干脆让nvidia出大黄蜂算了
<Pudge> jusss: 大黄蜂不够智能，只能手动打开nvidia，
<jusss> Pudge: 难道你不喜欢手动控制吗？
<Pudge> jusss: optimus是指能动态的根据程序自动决定是否使用独显，达到性能和省电之间的平衡。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我比较喜欢手动控制
<GentleHonker> Pudge: 装了那两个包后还用装官方的驱动不 ？
<jusss> GentleHonker: 不用吧
<Pudge> GentleHonker: bumblebee-nvidia会自动帮你装上官方驱动
<Pudge> GentleHonker: 你在装他们之前，先完全卸载掉官方驱动
<GentleHonker> Pudge: 哦 今晚回家在试试   在amd 64 ubuntu11.04下 
<Pudge> jusss: 就是想试试么，大黄蜂好久都不更新了，而且有bug，开机时会随机打开独显
<jusss> Pudge: 干脆核显算了，独显就是个悲剧
<Pudge> jusss: 独显不工作，但是还是通电的，一样耗电
<jusss> Pudge: bios关掉
<Pudge> jusss: 。。我的bios不支持。。
<jusss> Pudge: 那你可以win7，lol
<Pudge> jusss: 你没
<jusss> Pudge: 要不新驱动吧
<Pudge> jusss: 说了你先试试啊，你的家庭作业
<jusss> Pudge: 那你等几天吧，也可能几个月，lol
<jusss> Pudge: 他们台式机用独显的也是用大黄蜂吧？core i系列cpu
<Pudge> jusss: 必须的
<Pudge> jusss: 不对啊，台式机为啥要optimus，又不用省电
<jusss> Pudge: 悲剧
<Pudge> jusss: 台式机i系列带核显么，我不指导
<jusss> Pudge: 我就是想说不用optimus能用独显吗
<Pudge> jusss: 没有optimus当然只用独显了
<Pudge> jusss: 根本就没集显
<jusss> Pudge: i系列应该都带吧，除了那几个高端的
<Pudge> jusss: 不一定哦，你去查一下，台式i系列是否支持
<jusss> Pudge: 应该有，不用查，自带核显
<Pudge> jusss: 台式机i3>笔记本i7
<Pudge> jusss: 说不定就是不带核显
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧
<jusss> Pudge: 我的台式机是amd的不用查
<Pudge> jusss: 上网查。。
<jusss> Pudge: mbp的本能用独显？
<Pudge> mbp是啥
<jusss> Pudge: mbp mba能用独显？
<jusss> Pudge: macbook
<GentleHonker> thinkpad e430c  这个本真糟糕的  wifi驱动也很稀少   
<onlylove> 你们吵吵什么，i系列都有核心显卡
<onlylove> 不管台式机还是笔记本
<jusss> Pudge: 看到没有，都有
<jiero> onlylove: 丫丫。
<jiero> onlylove: 你好久没来了
<Pudge> jusss: mac不知道，屌丝没用过
<onlylove> 除了官方指定没有的其他的都有
<jusss> onlylove: mbp能用独显吗
<Pudge> onlylove: 哦
<GentleHonker> 而且XP 联想不提供驱动 
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，你问苹果
<jusss> cfy: 你的macbook能用独显吗
<onlylove> 就联想那水平，连惠普都不如
<jiero> jusss: 能吧。看到wikipedia页面上注明 mac 上 opengl驱动版本都最高。
<piggybox> jusss: 你是指osx系统上？
<jusss> jiero: 那是3d库
<jusss> piggybox: 嗯
<GentleHonker> Hp 不是国产 
<jiero> jusss: 呃。opengl都是驱动搞，不像directx
<piggybox> jusss: 系统会自动选择用核显还是独显
<jusss> jiero: 哦
<jusss> piggybox: osx会自动选择，那linux为啥不会自动选…
<jiero> jusss: nvidia不做不就没了。
<GentleHonker> 而且我刚装好系统，用的AMD 64 DVD  CTRL+ALT+F1 直接白屏 
<jiero> GentleHonker:  windows xp 的驱动，intel 从 2006年开始就不提供了
<GentleHonker> jiero: 还是习惯xp   那2003呢 
<jusss> GentleHonker: 装大黄蜂
<jusss> GentleHonker: 或关独显在bios里
<young001> 我想要不输入密码ssh服务器，本机和远程的用户名要一样么？不需要吧？
<young001> 我应该ssh user@server就可以了吧
<young001> 大大们指教
<jusss> young001: win不需要
<GentleHonker> jusss: 关独显有点可惜，回去试试大黄蜂 
<jusss> young001: 错了
<young001> jusss, ubuntu
<jusss> young001: win需要，也可以设置不需要，看ntlm
<jusss> young001: ub不知
<jusss> young001: 猜应该需要密码
<jusss> young
<MaxLv> young001: ssh user@server时已经指定了用户名，所以不需要的。否则会尝试使用本地用户名。
<jiero> GentleHonker: 不知道
<jiero> GentleHonker: 我是因为给别人装电脑时去intel网站查资料才发现的。
<xiaopeng> 请问fcitx输入法的 triggerkey 可以换成别的吗？
<GentleHonker> jiero: 哦 
<if_else> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=423132&p=2977804#p2977804
<xiaopeng> 默认的是 CTRL_SPACE
<^k^> if_else ⇪ t: curl 上传图片到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 无法返回 url - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<if_else> 用 curl 的 -v 参数挑食，提示：* HTTP error before end of send, stop sending
<onlylove> young001: 那个是用key登录的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神
<onlylove> young001: 简单点说，就是机器上有密钥，但是第一次登录是要密码的
<onlylove> young001: 登录成功以后，把密钥上传到server，以后就不要密码了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34533
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 戛纳电影节将展映全球首部8K分辨率短片
<onlylove> 不活了，以后硬盘得多大
<jusss> onlylove: 8k.分辨滤是？
<kingbo> 大家早
<sjd_zeus> 现在比较大的也就是1080的吧
<sjd_zeus> 8k
<sjd_zeus> 在家里搞个存储好了
<onlylove> jusss: 1080P的16倍
<jusss> caleb-: 大师现在出8k了，
<jusss> caleb-: 赶快把你的4k设备给我吧
<onlylove> jusss: 当时4k的时候都受不了
<sjd_zeus> 一部电影得超过几十G了
<kingbo> iptable 加个链，怎样把这个链放到第一去，让它首先过滤作用？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..同求
<onlylove> 没硬盘的人眼瞅着你们瓜分
<sjd_zeus> 得用多大屏幕才能看出效果呢
<onlylove> 电影院的那种
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来以后硬碟阵列是必须的
<jusss> 8k的av
<jiero> 4K的视频啊。
<jusss> 一定很好
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 8kAV +1
<onlylove> 蓝光的一个就25G，8k……
<ikk-> 网速快的话，在线直接看
<onlylove> jusss: 7680x4320
<CyrusYzGTt> > 硬碟阵列 * 88
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  jusss: 你们 真有病啊。。。明明自己眼睛是 1kk的。非要看屏幕。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 他们没法到AV现场，而且那东西要剪辑
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, eval return: #<NameError: undefined local variable or method `硬碟阵列' for #<IRC:0x21839a70>>
<caleb-> 8k 是給電影用的吧
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你能找到现场给你表演的？
<ikk-> emacs的lisp 不好学， 如果emacs支持其他简单的脚本就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 木有女友或者老婆
<caleb-> 在家里放, 4k 8k 有差別么？
<\q> caleb-: 用過 reviewboard.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Take the pain out of code review | Review Board (@ reviewboard.org)
<sjd_zeus> 1080以上就没区别了吧
<jiero> caleb-: 组合屏幕吧。4块
<onlylove> jiero: 知道为啥了吧
<\q> caleb-: 你是真的好久沒來了
<sjd_zeus> 组合屏幕看着就别扭
<jiero> onlylove: 感觉不算什么有意义的理由。
<onlylove> 用毛线组合屏幕，直接上投影仪啊
<sjd_zeus> 家庭看1080足已
<caleb-> \q 俗务缠身
<sjd_zeus> 投影仪的亮度 清晰度是个瓶颈
<jiero> onlylove: 投影仪分辨率不都才 25xx 么。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不知道他们还有什么其他理由，其实电影什么的没法亲历现场
<jusss> caleb-: 大师果然是大师，这么有哲理
<onlylove> jiero: 特别是纪录片什么的
<\q> 看上去比 gerrit 有希望，gerrit 是 java 的，而且默認ui慘不忍睹
<ugoub> 悲催啊，12.04在新机器上常有崩溃，然后，刚刚更新重启就进不去了，停在加载内核那步。换以前的就黑屏。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来 立体全息图像 必须要 128K 才能有真实的感觉
<onlylove> 唉？刚才那个问密钥登录的咋没动静了
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。
<jiero> http://zero-k.info/img/news/75.jpg
<onlylove> young001: 在不
<onlylove> jiero: 这啥米？
<jiero> 8K 的时代，人们就用计算力改变了。
<jiero> onlylove: 游戏。
<jiero> 8K那时候就统统的vector bitmap互换了吧。。。
<ugoub> 难道是12.04对EIF支持的问题麽？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计那时候死得不能再死了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ㄣ你个头。。。
<young001> onlylove, 在了，刚才那个搞定了，指定用户名就行了，但是有个问题就是两台机器我一样的做法，一台可以连接上，一台还是需要输入密码，怪事
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 对错认了。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以繁殖你的后代，让他们烧纸给你个
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: jusss会给你烧香的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..?||
<huntxu> gfrog: 貴廠f17內核都到3.8.8了，對hd4000顯卡支持還是渣
<onlylove> young001: 有密钥不会有这个问题啊，你设置不对
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  输入错误
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不信。。 或许都投胎了
<onlylove> young001: 我记得是一台机器一个密钥的
<young001> onlylove, 两台机器一样的做法呀，一台我可以连接了，另外一台就是需要输入密码
<young001> onlylove, 我ssh localhost也需要密码，权限什么的全改了也没用
<young001> onlylove, http://www.cnblogs.com/jdksummer/articles/2521550.html
<gfrog> huntxu: 没bug就不管。
<^k^> young001 ⇪ t: linux下设置ssh无密码登录 - 阿洒 - 博客园
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是惯例
<young001> onlylove, 按照这个做的
<huntxu> gfrog: >.<
<huntxu> gfrog: 我第一次看到intel顯卡都認不到
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过fedora devel对俺内部报的bug响应速度都不错呢。
<huntxu> gfrog: 刪了裝mint
<jiero> onlylove:  http://www.freedomsponsors.org/
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是神马卡？ 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<huntxu> gfrog: 同事小妹妹買了acer s3那個本，裝完苦逼地用了vesa
<jiero> huntxu: 装 opensuse？看来都很火。
<gfrog> huntxu: 8086:2e12 这个
<huntxu> gfrog: 唔
<gfrog> huntxu: 是个嘛儿？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..我也投诉，， gnome-shell cpu占用很高，经常死机就是这个害的
<huntxu> gfrog: fedora總是背黑鍋的。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 妹子不用windows用lin？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 没bug不管 lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 给妹子用毛儿fedora啊，死都不知道咋死的。快换RHEL
<onlylove> gfrog: s3是核心显卡，应该是hd3000或者4000
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 有的，， 以前f17开始就有别人给报bug了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 更死
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> onlylove: 有預裝win7
<onlylove> jiero: 你给我那个做啥，国外的悬赏网站？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 还不修？ 那估计是嫌麻烦或者fedora搞不定这么大规模的修改。 直接报去gnome
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。悬赏
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 鄙视 RH & Fedora
<huntxu> gfrog: 還有，grub2裏按回車，就死機。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 有7那还折腾啥米
 * jiero 再也不进 windows 7了，难看死了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 没有us$账户，你玩吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 这么奇葩。。。
<sjd_zeus> windows7难看？
<huntxu> onlylove: 開發不用linux？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 额，这个我没办法。。 乃有鄙视的自由。
<sjd_zeus> windows效率虽然不高，但至少不难看吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 可以ssh么……
<huntxu> gfrog: 是的，你試試f17有沒這個問題lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 至少是兼容性問題
<onlylove> huntxu: vnc什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .''
<huntxu> onlylove: 麻煩啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 显然木啊。肯定是乃acer的
<jusss> jiero: 那fvwm
<night_> gdb调试ｒｅｌｅａｓｅ有什么好办法吗
<huntxu> gfrog: 兼容性都沒做好哼哼
<onlylove> huntxu: 那……试试别的，suse什么的
<jiero> onlylove: 我也没，你可以试着当收款的。
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个。。 要不乃捐个acer给俺们测试？
<jusss> win7现在感觉不是那么难看了
 * gfrog 不知道fedora有木有硬件兼容列表。。
<onlylove> huntxu: s3那机器我记得是核心显卡的，混合硬盘，当时想买没买……
<huntxu> onlylove: 嗯，看起來還不錯
<sjd_zeus> 相反，Linux的用户体验确实需要提高
<jusss> 那个大大的状态栏不喜
<onlylove> huntxu: 看看CPU大概就知道了
<huntxu> onlylove: 女生用好點，男的用有點不太合適啦
<onlylove> huntxu: 一般是HD3000或者HD4000的
<onlylove> huntxu: 我讨厌太沉的笔记本
<CyrusYzGTt> 等待 ASUS N53SN 出新版 bios固件
<huntxu> onlylove: 3337U，HD4000，20+500G
<\q> git-cola 看上去不錯，給新手過渡用
 * jiero 想要17寸的纯SSD的
<onlylove> huntxu: HD4000现在内核驱动应该没压力啊
<jusss> ssd…
<gfrog> onlylove: 肯定没压力，至少i915 module肯定可以用的。
<jusss> ssd玩游戏会容易坏吗
<gfrog> onlylove: 所以我说渣acer的渣兼容。
<onlylove> huntxu: 其实s3和mba比起来……差太多了，就是便宜……可以考虑s5或者s7
<night_> release谁调试过啊
<night_> 游牧有人啊
<huntxu> onlylove: 鬼知道fedora是什麽渣
<onlylove> huntxu: 好像是和联想u410系列有的一拼
<huntxu> gfrog: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0166 (rev 09)
<huntxu> gfrog: 然後就沒有然後了
<onlylove> huntxu: 换个发行版试试吧，其实驱动不兼容的问题windows下面也有很多
<gfrog> huntxu: lspci -n -s 00:02.0
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来得准备用 debian testing了
<huntxu> onlylove: 正在下別的
<gfrog> huntxu: 贴下id
<huntxu> gfrog: 00：02.0 0300： 8086：0166 (rev 09)
<huntxu> onlylove: 低配的mba cpu都不到s3噢
<huntxu> onlylove: 那天稍微對比了一下，性價比算起來還算靠譜
<onlylove> huntxu: 这就是acer的优势，便宜
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，那个检索支持硬件的最低内核版本的网页叫我忘了 -_-
<Pudge> night_: release 没有调试信息，没法调试，只能反编译，自己调试汇编。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 不過mba應該ssd大多了，而且acer的硬盤一直是5400rpm
<huntxu> onlylove: 硬盤是敗筆
<Pudge> 现在ssd硬盘大概什么价位
<huntxu> gfrog: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<jusss> Pudge: 你都不睡呀，啪啪完了？
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report
<Pudge> 一般的本本能升级到ssd么
<Pudge> jusss: 写报告。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 低配的mba只有个64的ssd
<gfrog> huntxu: 恩，找到了，果然查不到
<jiero> Pudge: 2009就能
<huntxu> onlylove: 嗯，貴那2-3k不靠譜
<huntxu> onlylove: s3是~4600入的
<onlylove> huntxu: 但是……mba跑osx，真的好很多……反正比跑win强
<gfrog> huntxu: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_HD_Graphics
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: Intel HD Graphics - ThinkWiki
<gfrog> huntxu: 看起来i915至少没问题，
<huntxu> onlylove: 看個人了，有的人對有沒osx不在乎
<huntxu> onlylove: 還有大把買回來裝xp的呢
<onlylove> huntxu: 很明显啊，连7都不会用
<Pudge> jiero: 什么叫2009就能
<Pudge> 09年以后的电脑就能升级硬盘到ssd？
<onlylove> huntxu: 你要他们用osx还不如给砸了那电脑
<huntxu> onlylove: 她主要是工作用，所以其實不預裝win7都無所謂，單linux，不過既然預裝了就留著而已
<onlylove> huntxu: 什么妹子工作用Linux
<onlylove> huntxu: 糙妹子？
<huntxu> onlylove: 偶們team的 =.=
<Pudge> 赖昌新当年在加拿大的幸福生活中就有个照片啊，大大的Mac台式机，装的xp，在打qq麻将。。
<jusss> huntxu: 稀缺动物呀
<ugoub> http://www.fosspedia.com/ubuntu-12-04-saned-disabled-edit-etcdefaultsaned/
<onlylove> huntxu: 这不科学……
<Pudge> 很多同类人的写照
<^k^> ugoub ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 : saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned | FOSSPedia
<jiero> Pudge:  2009年之后的都有SSD吧。
<Pudge> jiero: 我去年的电脑，应该有了吧，换个ssd多少钱？
<Pudge> jiero: 硬盘太慢了
<huntxu> gfrog: 8086:2e12能搜到，i915
<huntxu> gfrog: 2.6.32-
<huntxu> jusss: onlylove 如果我告訴你們長得還不錯你們是不是想砸電腦
<gfrog> huntxu: 恩，这是我正在用的。
<jiero> Pudge: 买个换，€100买个很好的
<onlylove> huntxu: 砸了得赔……
<jusss> huntxu: 不是，是相求照片
<Pudge> jiero: 好，我去店里看看有没有，弄个回来爽爽
<onlylove> jiero: 土豪啊，居然用欧元的
<huntxu> jusss: 有男朋友了
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<jusss> huntxu: 那也要
<jiero> huntxu: 用linux的女的都很快有男朋友了不是。。。
<long> 纳闷，我用pidgon跟chatzilla都进不来，非要自己下载一个XChat才行
<jusss> Pudge: 给我买个邮寄过来
<long> 有知道这是为什么么？
<onlylove> jusss: 只要锄头挥得好没有墙角挖不倒
<jusss> Pudge: 给我买个包包也行
<huntxu> jiero: 是咩
<jusss> onlylove: +10086
<jiero> huntxu: 调查数据又可以添加一例
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛，寄回来的钱都能再买一个了
<Pudge> jusss: 国内更便宜
<Pudge> jusss: 还不会寄坏
<onlylove> Pudge: 我记得有1000左右的
<Pudge> onlylove: 那不就是100欧左右么
<jusss> Pudge: 我要个lanvin的包lv也行
<Pudge> jusss: 俗
<jusss> Pudge: 那miumiu
<onlylove> Pudge: 只要妹子不觉得俗，一切OK
<jiero> 。现在的妹子，只有鉴赏眼光。
<Pudge> jusss: 现在这边最流行的鞋子是什么知道么，飞跃！60欧一双，满大街都是
<jusss> Pudge: 那给一双，
<Pudge> jusss: 哥大学的时候天天穿着踢球，18rmb一双，踢坏了就重新买，从来不洗
<onlylove> Pudge: 600买双鞋子……太贵
<MeaCulpa> 哥中学的时候18块的跑鞋学校发，坏了就去领
<jusss> 羡慕你们
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说贵司的x86和联想谈崩了
<Pudge> 现在已经完全打入国际市场了，我去年还带了好几双过来送人。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 个人理解从头到尾就是个烟雾弹，预防股市崩盘的
<jusss> Pudge: 今年过来给我带几双
<Pudge> jusss: 自己去地摊上买去，一样的东西，60欧买，你有病啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 你可以改行贩鞋了
<jusss> Pudge: 这没欧元…
<Pudge> onlylove: 打算过。。就怕被抓。
<onlylove> Pudge: 两双鞋换一个固态硬盘啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34535
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 1985年我是如何写代码的
<onlylove> 6502不是文曲星的CPU么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34534
<onlylove> kk又傻了
<onlylove> 间谍软件伪装成Firefox，Mozilla发怒
<Pudge> onlylove: 对的
<Pudge> 国内今天开始上班？
<iMadper> 是的. 
<dchxcrow_> 有人在不？
<^k^> dchxcrow_, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<dchxcrow_> 好吧
<dchxcrow_> 用firefox玩三国杀调用不了fcitx是怎么回事呢？我用的是awesome作桌面
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 三国杀网络版用的是什么? js/flash/as?
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒玩過的渣渣，當然是flash
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: 是flsh
<iMadper> huntxu: flash呀? 没意思. 
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: flash输入正常呀.
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: flash. 用chrome可以调用fcitx,但是字体是框框
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 字体是框框, 是你字体设置的问题. 
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 不过这个问题多年前就解决了的............
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 调用不了fcitx, 是你没有安装fcitx-gtk*吧?
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: 用firefox字体显示没问题，但是fcitx根本就不响应的。字体装了的，
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: 我试试fcitx-gtk
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: O_a
<teleScope> 怎样将firefox的语言换成中文
<teleScope> general.useragent.local不管用
<long_> 安装一个中文语言包就好了吧
<teleScope> 是扩展里面的语言包么，都装了
<long_> 是啊  我用那个就可以啦
<jiero> dchxcrow_: flash 有的就是不正常，
<Pudge> dchxcrow_: 64位系统就这样的，fcitx有个模块不对，flash，air啥的中文输入不能，有个patch可以打进去解决
<long_> 恩  我现在用的ubuntu13.04  这个问题正常了
<long_> 现在我玩儿三国杀  在里面打字也不会成方块了
<jiero> 三国杀还在玩。
<jiero> roylez_: 话说你的家伙挂了没
<yh> xixi
<teleScope> long_: 你装个语言包，还做了什么
<dchxcrow_> long_: 你用的是firefox还是chrome?
<teleScope> firefox
<iMadper> ikk-: 在不? 
<dchxcrow_> 比较奇怪，我的firefox调不出fcitx
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: 没有fcitx-gtk的东西可装啊
<iMadper> ikk-: 请教个ruby问题. 
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 啥系统? 搜一下, 有的.
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: ubuntu
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 肯定有呀. 搜一下
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: fcitx-gtk*
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodule-files.d/scim-gtk2-immodule.immodules 看到网上说要改这个文件，结果我连/usr/lib/gtk-2.0这个目录都没有～～
<iMadper> ikk-: require dbm, require的不是yaml/dbm.rb那个文件吧?
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 我有.
<dchxcrow_> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> dchxcrow_: 现在那个问题修复了, 不用去改了, 除非你还在用老版本的
<hrzhu> linux下面玩三國殺 不顯示中文是flash的問題吧
<Pudge> 最好的解决方法：别玩三国杀
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 别玩那个版本的
<jiero> 自己发明纸牌游戏
<hrzhu> 我的解決辦法是在xp虛擬機裏玩三國殺
<jiero> wesnoth tactics  http://wtactics.org/downloads/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: downloads | WTactics
<jiero> Pudge: 靠。。。看到你就想到去savage xr 欧洲服务器玩 60 vs 60.。。
<Pudge> jiero: 我只会在garena打打dota。。
<jiero> Pudge: 偏生你还想回国玩 dota。。。
<iMadper> hrzhu: 给网址, 我不信玩三国杀有问题.
<jiero> iMadper: 你是32位的。
<Pudge> jiero: 国内11平台wine不能，没法玩
<iMadper> jiero: 难道是64位才有的bug?
<jiero> Pudge: 根本不懂我又不玩dota。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 刚才谁说的。
<hrzhu> iMadper: http://web.sanguosha.com/
<^k^> hrzhu ... ⇪ 【三国杀online·官方网站】永不打烊的在线桌游吧！ - 游卡桌游 - 边锋集团
<iMadper> jiero: 那装个32位的flash就行了
<jiero> iMadper: skype 32位的，也不能输入
<iMadper> jiero: skype? 我去试试看
<jiero> iMadper: 我是说再 64位的Ubuntu下
<hrzhu> 我32bit也有問題啊
<iMadper> jiero: 哦... 我这里skype正常. 
<iMadper> hrzhu: 那我去试试看.
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 玩savage xr 吧。
<hrzhu> 主要是聊天框不顯示中文 我測試了下好像好了。。 我那臺10.04機器有這個bug
<iMadper> hrzhu: 还要注册....
<iMadper> hrzhu: 哦, 有试玩
<Pudge> jiero: 不会，年纪大了，接受不了新游戏
<jiero> Pudge: 你才不到30
<hrzhu> 嗯。 我剛登錄了 沒問題了 以前10.04的時候不能輸入中文
<iMadper> 我开一居, 又不会玩.. 不合适吧..
<jiero> Pudge: 就当是dota不过是键盘控制移动，鼠标控制活动。3d动作类的dota。目的是破坏对方基地。
<iMadper> 我这里正常倒是, 不过秒了不好
<iMadper> hrzhu: 没办法, 我托管了....
<hrzhu> = =
<onlylove> android有啥好用的terminal
<hrzhu> 我用的cyangenmod自帶的
<ugoub> svn status -u 的时候要求我输入Password for 'login' GNOME keyring:，很是不解，谁知道是怎么回事？
<yh> ?
<iMadper> hrzhu: 莫名其妙就死了... 我了个去...
<hrzhu> iMadper: 他們都說我不說人話 好像我的打字他們看到都是亂碼
<huntxu> iMadper: 啥時候回北京啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 你說請吃飯都說了一年了啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 就是啊
<\q> http://www.chinagdg.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1644&fromuid=185
<^k^> \q ⇪ ti: [活动] 北京GDG之编程语言沙龙 - 北京GDG论坛 (Beijing GDG Forum) - 中国谷歌开发者社区论坛(China Google Developer Group Forum) - 
<\q> fi ligature 即時i的點在也會發生：llpp...
<jiero> huntxu:  adam8157 是他请你们吃啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 是啊 i开头代表高富帅
<jiero> adam8157 huntxu 。
<jiero> imtxc: 快去请。
<iMadper> huntxu: 下个月吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 放心, 你跑不了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你要拖着huntxu到哪里去？
<hrzhu> 64位的guest能跑在32位host上吧 cpu是支持64位的
<mk3548208> hrzhu: 不能
<iMadper> jiero: 让他请我吃饭
<adam8157> hrzhu: 不可以
<hrzhu> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests vbox文檔裏說可以啊 只要cpu支持硬件模擬
<ikk-> iMadper: 你可以print一下所有 require 进来的文件, puts $"
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: Chapter 3. Configuring virtual machines
<ikk-> iMadper: $"  # The array contains the module names loaded by require.
<ikk-> http://www.zenspider.com/Languages/Ruby/QuickRef.html
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ruby QuickRef | zenspider.com by ryan davis 
<hrzhu> 不過我cat /proc/cpuinfo 沒看到我的cpu支持vtx
<hrzhu> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<ikk-> > $".grep( /db/i )
<^k^> ikk-, eval return: "[\"/home/kk/.rbenv/versions/2.1.0-dev/lib/ruby/2.1.0/i686-linux/enc/encdb.so\", \"/home/kk/.rbenv/versions/2.1.0-dev/lib/ruby/2.1.0/i686-linux/enc/trans/transdb.so\"]"
<hrzhu> 額 都已經在用ruby 2.1了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃，有合适车没
<ikk-> hrzhu: 2.0比1.9稳定多了
<hrzhu> 我也用2.0.0-p0了 但我沒用最新dev
<ikk-> hrzhu: 哦
<cusion> win7下usb安装ubuntu13.04，启动ubuntu后，显示:unable to locate usable image; failed to create 0x10000001,-22; failed to create 0x80000080; 然后过一段时间之后就能进入系统了。昨天在这里问，有人说是grub的问题，我按照网上的方法，输入sudo grub时显示command not found，怎么回事？
<hrzhu> rvm好像也不給裝dev版的
<ikk-> hrzhu: rvm install ruby-2.1.0-dev
<hrzhu> rvm list known裏沒有
<ikk-> hrzhu: 哦，我用的是 rbenv
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩不玩 multidirectional first person shooter
<cusion> 没人遇到么？
<iMadper> ikk-: thx!
<jiero> cusion: 这里不支持 wubi 。
<jiero> cusion: just joking, but you must understand, no one use wubi will stay here for long.
<jiero> iMadper: 靠，打英文，不需要想拼音和汉字转化，反而快。。。
<cusion> jiero:我没有用wubi
<jiero> cusion: 那你不是windows 7 下安装的？
<cusion> jiero, 我用USB安装的
<cusion> 我的意思是机器上本来有一个WIN7系统
<jiero> cusion: 哦。你确认安装步骤是完成了？
<jiero> cusion: 看起来，是我没见过的问题。google给你什么答案。
 * jiero 觉得很多就是，从来没接触过的问题，无法解答。
<sulit> this is many people
<sulit> than ever
<ugoub_> 有时可以讨论下解法，思路。
<sulit> whois jiero
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...没空
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有空我就ET
<sulit> ofan: admin?
<jiero> mea
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.fengyunbike.com/thread-61529-1-1.html 这个如何
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<^k^> sulit, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<sulit> ^k^: wangbadan
<gfrog> freeflying: 这车肯定超你的预算了吧。。
<sulit> ^k^: buxingleba
<gfrog> freeflying: 混搭好严重，3400-4500-105
<Pudge> jiero: 你想太多了。。我还不如玩cs呢
<cusion> jiero，安装步骤是完成了的，因为本身出现这个信息之后，过一段时间就可以进入ubuntu系统，目前还没发现这个系统有什么问题
<jiero> Pudge: 什么？
<cusion> google什么东西都没有，都是些不相关信息
<Pudge> jiero: 没啥，回复很久之前你的话。。
<Pudge> cusion: 将来你会发现这个系统有很多很多问题。。
<jiero> cusion: 是 NV210显卡吧。。。那个卡驱动有问题
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<jiero> Pudge: cs玩起来挺无聊。。。无谓的限制太多
<Pudge> jiero: ...睡觉，又熬了一通宵
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。你熬夜干嘛
<Pudge> report
<jiero> Pudge: 我以为你要夜里1.5倍工资。。
<Pudge> jiero: 呵呵，资本家精着呢
<cusion> jiero:显卡问题那要怎么修复呢？
<Pudge> jiero: 现在工作合同都变了，2种，自己选，1,每周35小时，不能迟到早退；2,时间自由支配，每天报道就行，但是每周完成规定的任务量
<Pudge> jiero: 我跟很多人一样，受骗了，第二种看着美好，尼玛每周没有45个小时根本弄不完啊，草
<jiero> cusion: 换显卡；关闭它；装受限驱动
<jiero> Pudge: yahoo研究表明，在家效率高，在办公室里创新能力强。但是，如果别人在你不在的时候给你更多任务——你反对了没
<cusion> jiero,刚查了一下，我的显卡是nVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX
<jiero> cusion: 默认的NV显卡驱动问题不少。仍然是那三个选择。
<cusion> jiero,好的，谢谢，我试试看
 * iMadper 吃饱了
<jiero> iMadper: 慢慢
<iMadper> jiero: 有鱼, 吃得慢..
<jiero> iMadper: 我连续两天睡地面，好冷。
<jiero> iMadper: 今天我要强迫我自己洗澡。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ... 睡地面? 你不在家?
<jiero> iMadper: 我以前给自己规定，自己不干净，不上干净的床。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 睡地面……据说二氧化碳浓度很高
<iMadper> jiero: ... 那你干嘛不洗澡...
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天没水了，前天，就是想睡地上啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 廣東人表示一天不洗澡會死。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我来广东之后, 已经没办法了, 只能入乡随俗天天洗澡了
<iMadper> huntxu: 北京冬天你也是?
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。我在日均广东1.5次
<huntxu> iMadper: 嗯
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 不然要熱水器幹嘛。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 洗白了。
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... 
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜帅胡
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且我還得每天洗頭
<iMadper> huntxu: +1, 我也得天天洗头, 不过不一定天天洗澡. 
<jiero> iMadper huntxu: 你们用护发么？
 * jiero 要是天天洗头，头发就难受了
<huntxu> jiero: 不用護髮啊
<jiero> huntxu: 好品质
<huntxu> jiero: 飄柔最便宜的家庭護理系列，才能天天洗。沙宣海飛絲之流是不行的
<iMadper> jiero: 不用. 
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
 * jiero 很懒，经常洗头只用水。
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为海飞丝太贵？
 * iMadper 睡觉
<lingyueh> 大家好
<^k^> lingyueh, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<huntxu> onlylove: 不是，毒性太大
<lingyueh> unity 桌面如何查找本机安装的程序？
<jiero> onlylove: 商业秘密——也没人做调查验证我的猜想，有很多类人体养护用品都是要求持续不断使用，否则会产生反效果
<huntxu> onlylove: 明白漂白放多了的自來水的感覺嗎，大概就是那樣
<huntxu> jiero: 只用水不如不洗，對頭髮不好的
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。
<onlylove> huntxu: 有这么一说？
<onlylove> huntxu: 很严重的氯水味道
<huntxu> onlylove: 我也不知道怎麽說，反正海飛絲感覺是比較重的
<huntxu> jiero: 如果不嫌折騰可以用蛋清lol
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，你看下沐浴乳那个东西吧，据说要混合，然后要加乳化剂还是什么的，反正对皮肤有害……弄的我用了小半瓶然后扔了买香皂
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为海飞丝很贵，一直没买……目前还是飘柔，用过最好的貌似是舒蕾，不过丝宝被收购之后就再也没买过
<onlylove> huntxu: 下一个牌子打算考虑纳爱斯的uru
<jiero> 觉得头发浸水需要太长时间——我嫌麻烦，就是说，我需要洗头三遍的时间才能感觉到洗发用品扩散开来——只是感觉，前两次都不怎么能渗入。
<jiero> onlylove huntxu 。。。要碱性么。
<onlylove> jiero: 你那么短头发，一盆水倒上去就湿透了吧
<lingyueh> 晕，在聊洗发水？
<huntxu> jiero: 越少越好
<onlylove> jiero: http://code.bulix.org/c90mu6-83422
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<lingyueh> ？
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/891580.htm
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 沐浴露_百度百科
<onlylove> 度娘百科
<onlylove> 害怕被K加Q，
<lingyueh> 有用 ubuntukylin的吗？》
<jiero> 没有
<onlylove> 啥米东东，就是听说过
<onlylove> 据说被喷的很厉害
<jiero> 因为用户被喷的很厉害
<lingyueh> 是ubuntu的一个中文 版本，和国内麒麟系统合作的。
<jiero> 都是中国特色的东西——以中国特色为荣
<onlylove> 很早之前用过麒麟啊，安装界面和红帽9很像啊
<hrzhu> 我覺得除了學校政府 沒人會用吧。
<onlylove> 据说是套了KDE的FREEBSD
<lingyueh> 除了图标是麒麟标志，其它全变了。
<onlylove> 没必要用的
<lingyueh> 我一直用ubuntu10.40 LTS 3年了。
<onlylove> 软件这东西好好的，到了中国就变味
<jiero> 说白了 - 就是给那些只会用 默认的人看的。
<lingyueh> 前几天听说有这个，下了个尝下。
<jiero> 因为相信最多的就是最好的。
<onlylove> 国外很多软件都很好，有人说，看不起国人的软件，对不起，真不是看不起……自找的
<onlylove> 国人软件可以写的很好……但是
<onlylove> 那渣渣界面，那恶心的UI
<lingyueh> 呵呵，好不习惯unity桌面
<jiero> 那是国人习惯的UI啊。
<onlylove> 还有后台和弹窗
<onlylove> 国人习惯你妹……我有洁癖
<onlylove> 软件洁癖
<jiero> onlylove: 很多人没有
<jiero> onlylove: 那些就叫国人
<onlylove> jiero: 搞得我机器上没几个软件
<lingyueh> 呵呵，我尝过很多版 本了，fedora 也不错。
<hrzhu> 彈窗最噁心了， 上次爲了看場nba在linux裝了ppstream竟然也有壇窗
<jiero> onlylove: 没啥。人不需要几个软件。
<onlylove> 再说微信收费这件事……
<jiero> onlylove: 建个mumble 服务器吧。
<lingyueh> 呵呵ppstream太坑爹，老是让我电脑突然关机
<onlylove> google的默认心跳包是28分钟，国内的是5分钟
<onlylove> 5分钟一次的心跳，当然把移动的信令都占用了
<lingyueh> 我比较少用徽信。
 * jiero 没见过
<lingyueh> 还在倒是迷上陌陌
<onlylove> 特别是移动这种2G用户比较多的情况
 * jiero 至今没用上 android和ios
<hrzhu> 微信收費是移動搞出來的吧
<onlylove> 不只是微信，很多国内的市场什么的，反正只要有后台通信的，大部分都是5分钟心跳
<onlylove> hrzhu: 微信自作孽，如果28分心跳也不至于这要
<onlylove> hrzhu: 移动3g用户少，大部分是gprs，5分钟的心跳占用了大量信令，还是OTT，让移动赚不到钱
<onlylove> hrzhu: 目前3g的资费还是太贵，
<lingyueh> 呵呵，一直鄙视腾讯
<dnf> 去上体育课
<jiero> 鄙视腾讯无用，鄙视国人。
<onlylove> hrzhu: 我现在一个月也就二十多吧，最便宜的联通3G大概46
<jiero> 腾讯不过是利用人的心理。
<hrzhu> 反正我也不用微信 我手機上唯一一個國人做的軟件是一個叫vplayer的視頻播放軟件
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得鄙视国人这个是不对的……很多人也很烦，但是不会，或者没法办，所以很多去广告的软件
<onlylove> jiero: 好怀念lumaqq
<onlylove> hrzhu: 我手机……好吧，有搜狗输入法和nearme
<onlylove> hrzhu: 还有百度地图
<onlylove> 我记得上学的时候，那时候珊瑚虫挂掉了，我同学好像用的传美
<xiaopeng> 可以问一个关于 ssh 的问题吗？
<onlylove> xiaopeng: 随便问，只要不反动
<xiaopeng> 如何使用才能在一个链接坏掉以后继续链接其他的呢
<xiaopeng> 我记得以前我看到过，现在找不到了
<onlylove> 理解不能……
<xiaopeng> 我记得有个选项可以的，我忘了现在
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说msn这货……广告其实也很多
<lingyueh> man ssh 找不到吗？
<jiero> onlylove: msn我也不用
<hrzhu> 很多東西到了國內就會變得廣告很多的， 最典型的是skype tom版。。
<jiero> hrzhu:  onlylove  还是自身问题。国人容忍度之类的
<onlylove> hrzhu: skype不仅仅是那个问题
<onlylove> hrzhu: 你要知道skype是加密通信的
<onlylove> hrzhu: tom就不知道了
<jiero> onlylove: 没有可以信赖的商家。从目的来说就是。
<onlylove> jiero: 其实还有软件成熟度和BUG的问题……很多软件后台更新，越更新BUG越多……
<jiero> onlylove: 软件开发就是要找那些最重要的——最重要的不是那些会抱怨的。
<jiero> onlylove: 不抱怨，继续用，人多。就够了
<onlylove> jiero: 我晕，BUG一堆，卡死啊
<lingyueh> msn 已经挂了。
<jiero> onlylove: 卡死，对方都认了，windows xp卡死很多人都认了。
<onlylove> jiero: 给官方反馈，人让你杀毒换电脑啊
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 很多人更懒
<hrzhu> 我想讓電腦每次啓動的時候加載kvm_intel這個模塊 是不是只要加到/etc/modules就好了?
<onlylove> jiero: 很多人做软件，不研究怎么做好，没有bug，只研究怎么有更多广告，怎么赚钱
<onlylove> hrzhu: 是的
<onlylove> hrzhu: 我也忘了哪个文件了，反正写进去，开机就自动加载了
<jiero> onlylove: 目的决定路线。
<hrzhu> /etc/modules就兩個東西lp loop 但是lsmod出來一大堆 所以我想應該不止一個地方設置 不知道best practice是什麼
<jiero> 太绝对了。 目的诱导更好么
<onlylove> lingyueh: 别开小窗，我用的web，经常注意不到
<onlylove> hrzhu: 你就往那里写就好了，最好的办法是编译到kernel里面，你要编译内核不
<justone> 我猜他不要的……
<onlylove> 你猜……你再猜……
<hrzhu> 額 我確實不想
<justone> ..
<hrzhu> 我不喜歡折騰 一般源裏有的軟件只裝源裏 要自己編譯的軟件只裝在~目錄裏 我怕把系統搞壞掉重裝麻煩
<hrzhu> fedora 17什麼時候發佈的 竟然是3.8的內核 比12.04還新
<onlylove> 不应该啊……
<onlylove> 现在fedora才18
<onlylove> 半年前……
<jiero> onlylove: 因为 fedora 可以升级
<jiero> onlylove:  ubuntu 不会
<onlylove> 不过fedora就是小白鼠，kernel新的话也没啥
<hrzhu> fedora有像ubuntu一樣lts的設置 每個版本支持時間一樣嗎
<onlylove> 木有
<justone> en
<justone> e
<lingyueh> hrzhu,谢谢了
<freeflying> hrzhu: 那叫RHEL
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34537
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | OpenBSD 5.3发布
<lingyueh> onlylove,  是高手 了呀。
<onlylove> lingyueh: 不是高手，是水货
<lingyueh> onlylove, 呵呵，我才是真真的水货
<onlylove> lingyueh: 我都水了多少年了，资深水货，找工作都没人要
<lingyueh> onlylove, 呵呵，我也爱玩电脑，但你想像不到我现在做什么工作
<onlylove> lingyueh: 种树，扫大街……
<lingyueh> 对了一半，我卖树
<lingyueh> onlylove, 对了一半，我卖树
<onlylove> lingyueh: 无所谓了，很多比我水的，进了公司可以先学的都能找到工作，觉得自己就是个笑话
<lingyueh> onlylove, 我玩这个 纯为兴趣，没有打算以这个赚钱
<onlylove> lingyueh: 我不会做别的
<xiaopeng> 请问，我可以修改 /boot/grub 下的那个 grub.cfg 吗？
<yelin> 有管理员在吗，我的这个帖子可否在“软件/网站开发”块版发：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=424996
<^k^> yelin ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<yelin> ^k^： ？
<onlylove> xiaopeng: 可以……不过那个文件是由update-grub生成的
<lingyueh> 呵呵改就改，没有什么问题呀。我的都改了。
<onlylove> xiaopeng: 你可以研究下/etc/default/grub里面的东西
<lingyueh> 你别运行update-grub就成了。
<yelin> 是我发的自己的团队招募
<xiaopeng> onlylove: 如果自定义 grub 的启动菜单，我应该在哪里修改呢？
<xiaopeng> lingyueh: 我也想在这里改
<lingyueh> xiaopeng, 我改得就是grub.cfg
<xiaopeng> lingyueh: 是不是一运行 update-grub 就给覆盖掉了自己的
<yelin> 木有人回答我的问题了……
<lingyueh> xiaopeng, 是的一运行就覆盖了。
<xiaopeng> lingyueh: 谢谢了 :-)
<onlylove> yelin: 你要做啥，论坛密码我存在家里电脑上，忘了
<lingyueh> 呵呵，还是grub.conf 比较直接
<yelin> 我在论坛的管理板块的广告版发了个帖子，内容是：http://vlcchina.org/?q=node/7
<^k^> yelin ⇪ t: YELIN开发团队播放器项目成员招募 | VLC中文社区
<yelin> 这个不需要登录，可以直接看到
<onlylove> 其实……嗯，还是习惯grub1
<xiaopeng> 原来 @onlylove 说的那个 /etc/default/grub 是用来自定义的
<xiaopeng> 然后如果修改了 /etc/default/grub 以后，在运行 update-grub 这个自定义的就会复制到 grub.cfg 里
<hrzhu> https://twitter.com/aoi_sola/status/329843028330156032 太屌了
<lingyueh> 呵呵，是呀，grub1简洁明了。
<yelin> ^k^，可以吗？
<onlylove> 你招募去吧，反正我没权限……C++和Qt也不明白
<onlylove> 苍老师果然牛……
<yelin> 那么那个帖子可以发在“软件/网站开发”板块吗
<yelin> 广告版藏在角落里，压根没有人看……
<onlylove> yelin: 你找个顺眼的地方发就行，反正就那样，我都是点查看新帖的，嗯，软件和网站开发那里一般没人
<onlylove> 据说初学者园地里面很多人
<yelin> 我是怕违反了咱们论坛的版规什么的
<hrzhu> yelin和vlc什麼關係？
<onlylove> 违反了不要紧，版主一般的给你挪挪位置
<yelin> 去年打算做一个vlc的中文社区
<yelin> 哦，有些站直接就把人封禁了
<onlylove> 版规么，置顶里面有
<onlylove> 你要是不小心遇到个封广告封的火大的版主……会出什么事我也不知道
<yelin> ……
<onlylove> 不过这边说的封广告是那种小广告
<yelin> 所以我想问问管理员，我的帖子可不可以在那些版发
<onlylove> 你这个最多挪到水区或者归档什么的
<yelin> 哦
<yelin> 我有点急事，先闪
<hrzhu> yum update就相當與apt-get upgrade啊 我還以爲只是更新列表
<onlylove> 不清楚yum命令
<ugoub> 有用git的么？
<ugoub> 哦，搜到答案了。
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<huntxu> gfrog: 什麽情況下，目錄會變成普通文件愛呢
<huntxu> adam8157: ^\
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@
<abinez> EE
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛。
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 很奇怪的情況，/var/log全變普通文件了
<huntxu> adam8157: 裏面的目錄也是 ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 一定是你打开的方式不对。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog: file 是empty
<huntxu> gfrog: 也不是變普通文件，就是
 * gfrog 这句话用在这一点违和感都木有呢。
<huntxu> gfrog: 也不是變普通文件，就是最前面d不見了
<gfrog> huntxu: 找个目录ls -l 一个看看。
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就是chmod -x了呗，加回来就是。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是，d標記都不見了啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: ls -ld /var/log
 * adam8157 觉得是fs坏掉了 =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也是這麽以為 =。=
 * gfrog 有请fs相关问题壕大大 adam8157 出场。
<huntxu> gfrog: -ld 除了/var/log都沒其他的了
<adam8157> 格式化 嗯嗯
<gfrog> huntxu: 就是看看顶层目录啥状况。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 递锤子，砸了吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: 别砸
<adam8157> huntxu: 快递给我
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有，所有目錄長度全0了
<adam8157> huntxu: 坏掉了
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥情況下會壞，硬盤跪了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 可能只是fs挂了
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗷
<adam8157> huntxu: fsck呗
<yelin> 通过无线上来了
<huntxu> adam8157: 一堆服務用著呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 算了，不管
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在这样还不是用不了
<tenzu> adam8157: 白瞎了
<adam8157> tenzu: :)
<huntxu> adam8157: 又不是我的機器
<yelin> opera聊irc连个聊天记录都没有……
<acacio> 我的pidgin -lwqq为什么登录不了啊
<acacio> 有人吗？
<^k^> acacio, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<yelin> ^k^是机器人还是人？
<acacio> 机器人吧。
<yelin> 我就说怎么刚才给我说的话我就听不懂想给我表达什么呢……
<acacio> (03:21:54 PM) ^k^: acacio, 点点点.  ㍧
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130502/000904.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 垃圾书泛滥调查：出版商金钱至上迎合低俗需求_新闻_腾讯网
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34540
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | IBM创作原子电影《男孩和他的原子》
<yelin> ^k^果然是机器人
<yelin> 有好心人把我发到广告版的帖子移到软件板块了
<yelin> 还给了置顶，真是太好了
<ChiangDi> 这个房间人好多啊
<yelin> 是啊，总是人好多
<dnf> 体育课要挂
<dnf> 怎么办
<yelin> 体育怎么能挂呢……
<dnf> 硬指标
<hulu> 有谁了解 livecd
<dnf> i
<hulu> dnf: 你好
<dnf> 我
<hulu> dnf: 你了解 initrd 么？
<dnf> 不知道
<hulu> ？
<hulu> dnf: 我想修改 /etc/skel 的内容，但 livecd 默认创建的用户好像不拷贝 /etc/skel
<dnf> 我不知道啦
<abinez> 华尔街大鳄在美联储的授意下举起了做空黄金的屠刀，不料半路杀出一群“中国大妈”，1000亿人民币，300吨黄金瞬间被扫，华尔街卖出多少黄金，大妈们照单全收。多空大战中，世界五百强之一的高盛集团率先举手投降。一场“金融大鳄”与“中国大妈”之间的黄金阻击战“中国大妈”完胜。
<MeaCulpa> 扯淡
<abinez> 哭胖
<abinez> momo
<MeaCulpa> 摸
<stardiviner> 500万像素的摄像头拍近物是否能拍的很清晰？ （我的Nokia N900，查了参数是500万像素，但是拍近物还是很模糊。）
<ugoub> 800万吧，还可以。以前Nokia 6720c 500万，好像是不清晰，有噪点，可能是我保养不善。
<stardiviner> ugoub: 有没有800万的平板电脑或者MID的啊？
<stardiviner> 或者手机？
<alpha080> 微距？
<ikk-> 微距
<stardiviner> 难道有1000万像素的手持设备？
<stardiviner> alpha080: 我用的是macro模式，还是拍不清晰。
<ugoub> stardiviner: N9 800万，还可以吧，微距照近的不太清晰，自动下照近的反而清晰……
<stardiviner> ugoub: 是的。微距要稍微拿远一点会清晰，但是我拍植物细节还是不够清晰，难道我注定要另外买一个照相机了？？？
<ugoub> 我发现，N9的夜晚模式还是比较强的。再不闪光的情况下，能提高照片质量。不过对焦时它要亮下闪光灯。
<stardiviner> 1000万像素的手机倒是有。
<stardiviner> 有事。part
<onlylove> stardiviner: 1300万的手机不都有么
<onlylove> 自动聚焦开了每
<MaxLv> 手机上加一个微距镜就可以了，与像素没什么关系
<MaxLv> 比如这种 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.SyUHiq&id=20534316975
<^k^> MaxLv ... ⇪ 苹果摄像镜头iPhone4/4S手机鱼眼 广角 微距 三合一镜头特效镜头-淘宝网
<ikk-> http://my.oschina.net/jackwgm/blog/62360
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34541
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国黑客长期渗透进QinetiQ计算机网络
<abinez> http://v.163.com/zixun/V8GAM7JAP/V8SU9DOIC.html
<yelin> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=424996
<^k^> yelin ⇪ t: YELIN开发团队播放器项目成员招募 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<yelin> ^k^会发链接的说明
<yelin> 果然，呵呵
<yelin> ^k^想助理一样，很贴心
<yelin> 像
<ikk-> http://my.oschina.net/jackwgm/blog/62360
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ AVPlayer 的 libtorrent 模块已经放出! - 受益开源, 回报开源 - 开源中国社区
<yelin> AVPlayer……
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: win7怎么打开nvidia的独显？
<onlylove> jusss: nvidia控制面板
<jusss> onlylove: 然后呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 里面有个输出选项，可以选仅独显或者optinus
<onlylove> jusss: 这个用度娘都能找到
<jusss> onlylove: 我想设置vlc用独显硬解，然后我打开nvidia的那个通知窗口，一直没发现vlc调用gpu
<jusss> onlylove: 你给我下吧。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你个二货，软解质量好
<jusss> onlylove: GPU的活动一直是无。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我想要试下硬解
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么设置？
<abinez> onlylove: 用软解吃CPU
<onlylove> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/339c0ce9e009581b6bd9ebda.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ NVIDIA_OPTIMUS自动切换技术介绍_+_N卡基本设置_百度文库
<onlylove> abinez: 才吃多点CPU
<abinez> 90%以上‘
<onlylove> jusss: http://support1.lenovo.com.cn/lenovo/wsi/htmls/detail_12813951279064684.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 视频指导：如何使用NVIDIA OPTIMUS技术进行双显卡切换？
<abinez> 老CPU直接卡顿了
<onlylove> abinez: 你那CPU几年以前的
<abinez> 炫龙双核的
<onlylove> abinez: i系列无压力
<onlylove> abinez: amd就歇歇吧
<abinez> 老大，木有i啊
<ikk-> 视频解码不是gpu的事吧？
<abinez> 所以要硬解的
<abinez> 软解是CPU的是
<onlylove> abinez: 我反正被amd坑了
<abinez> 肿么个坑法？“
<ikk-> 软解是软件的事
<onlylove> 便宜啊
<onlylove> ikk-: 软解不要CPU运算么，亲
<onlylove> 一直等着AMD出个能干翻3960x的芯，结果……
<onlylove> 什么8150还带着FX,居然和i5持平……
<ikk-> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> 广告居然是we are back
<jusss> ikk-: 视频解码是谁的事？vlc那有个gpu加速选项
<ikk-> jusss: 嗯，我搞错了
<jusss> ikk-: ...
<jiero> onlylove: 有8个核，就能同时播放16个HD标准电影对不？
<jusss> ikk-: 我是真不懂。。。
<onlylove> 直接想给搞成we are gone and will not back
<ikk-> jusss: 我也是
<onlylove> jiero: 不是那么玩的吧
<stardiviner> onlylove: 原来如此，微距镜头啊。那有没有通用的啊？比如给平板电脑用的那种？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 啥微距镜头，不是我发的，手机镜头一般20毫米焦距
<onlylove> stardiviner: 微距我一般用自动聚焦的
<stardiviner> onlylove: 哦，是 MaxLv 发的，看错了。
<jiero> onlylove: 可以啊。
<jiero> onlylove: stream 16台老弱电脑做事
<jiero> onlylove: 甚至手机都行
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你丫的又搞圣战了...
<jiero> iMadper stardiviner 发动不长大同盟吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 圣战。。。从这里爆发么。
<stardiviner> jiero: 只有这么几个人啊。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，微菜嘛，去脑抽TL噴py
<jiero> 。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: TL已经是一帮脑抽了
<jiero> .
<jiero> stardiviner: 脑残在社会里是混不了的
<stardiviner> jiero: 女孩最好脑残一点，女人最好有点聪明，男人最好精明。男生最好不要脑残。唉。。。。为什么脑残的总是我。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 看这个破组。 http://www.douban.com/group/20031/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ INTP小组
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  哪里？
<ofan> \q: 最近还研究haskell不，有啥推荐？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 脑抽+inf
<\q> ofan: 沒有。因為其他東西研究收益更大
<stardiviner> jiero: 不明白这个组是干嘛的。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我去创建个小组
<jiero> stardiviner: ENTP/INTP都是喜欢各种思考，但行动力弱，喜欢改变世界的特殊种群。
<\q> ofan: 學統計看什麽好？Elements of Statistical Learning?
<\q> ofan: diff算法似乎主要是Hunt-Mcllroy algorithm
<\q> ofan: 我需要學點R，因為很快就會有數據處理的任務
<stardiviner> jiero: 原来如此，好强悍
<ofan> \q: 额 你在搞数据了
<\q> ofan: 數學模型課，想要好好做
<ofan> \q: 好吧
<ofan> 感觉学fp收益还是很大的
<stardiviner> ofan: 啥是fp啊
<\q> defcon將近，我也想參加，但是現在對computer security還幾近不動。現在要調節時間學習合適的東西
 * adam8157 在思考晚上吃啥
<\q> ofan: 現在學習熱情异常高漲，可惜要是以前能認識到就好了
<freeflying> adam8157: 请我去半岛吃吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 半岛是啥
<freeflying> adam8157: 不用想了
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.dianping.com/shop/507761
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 王府半岛酒店凰庭中餐厅电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<freeflying> adam8157: 真心不贵
<freeflying> adam8157: 唐宫也可以
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 260 吃不起
<freeflying> adam8157: 你这种壕平时都是人均200USD的
<adam8157> freeflying: 其实港丽不错, 人均130, 环境稍差, 但是蛮好吃
 * adam8157 表示最近除了请客, 都是自己做 =,=
<freeflying> adam8157: 请我吃港丽也可以啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 木有能力请了...
 * adam8157 最近腐败太多了, 隔断时间缓缓去吃蕉叶
<stardiviner> jiero: 我申请的小组：http://www.douban.com/group/472248/
<^k^> stardiviner ... ⇪ TMD没有成熟这回事儿！！！小组
 * adam8157 下班
<\q> ofan: fp技能學到能和別人討論編程哲學就差不多了……剩下的點其他技能比較劃算
<ofan> \q: 哈，有理
<ofan> 不过我学不是为了跟人讨论，总是能发现新东西感觉很好
<ofan> stardiviner: functional programming
<jiero> stardiviner: 又是一个绍兴人。。。
<\q> 嗯，我每天都想發現很多新東西，但是就導致興趣點太多……什麽都想學，想了解。研究fp的一些人超前這個時代太多了，我還是比較功利，想學到“有用”的東西
<stardiviner> jiero: 你怎么知道我绍兴的？IP trace？
<\q> stardiviner: /whois stardiviner 然後對著ip用whois查
<ofan> \q: 有用的就学java
<ofan> c++
<\q> ofan: 最近點了scala技能，可以脫離java苦海了
<ofan> 数据库啥的
<stardiviner> \q: whois还能对IP查啊，好厉害
<ofan> \q: 学太多太杂有时候也不好
<jiero> stardiviner:  。其实我没查你ip，因为ip可以代理。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 关键是。 。。http://www.douban.com/group/472248/members
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ TMD没有成熟这回事儿！！！小组成员
<stardiviner> ji
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈，原来是这样啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 不过douban大概也是查ip吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是查手机号码的
<stardiviner> jiero: 我建立小组需要手机号码验证码的
<\q> ofan: 挺好……我現在有很多感覺，碰到的很多任務恰是以前少許了解過一點的上手很快
<stardiviner> 吃饭去
<\q> 吃飯去
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 做饭去
<\q> ofan: 之前有個connect-four任務，之前點你沒反應。我最後用monte carlo tree search了
<ofan> \q: 还是在搞算法
<jusss> palomino|working: 我的vlc设置了gpu加速，可是nvidia的gpu活动窗口那没提示vlc使用gpu了。。。这是咋回事
<\q> ofan: 對，算法有趣。最近還是想點編程能力技能點。現在感觸很大，編程效率重要性實在是太大了。有必要把工具打磨光滑再幹別的
<ofan> \q: 恩，基础太重要了，我也该加点算法技能了
<\q> ofan: 怎麽學呢？
<yunfan> iMadper: 你还找工作？
<roylez> yunfan: http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/05/esea/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Rogue Employee Turns Gaming Network Into Private Bitcoin Mine | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com
<abinez> 在整理电脑里面的文件
<abinez> 太多东西了
<abinez> 把硬盘都塞满满的
<abinez> abeian: 你哪个哇？快点改名吧
<abinez> 改成aceian啥的
<abinez> 或者改成ade
<dnf> 啊
<ghosTM55> 大家好，我是过来打酱油的
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼来了。快吐口水
<abeian> 为什么要改名啊？
<dnf> 
<dnf> uu
<freeflying> ghosTM55: lol
<ghosTM55> freeflying: 给朋友展示什么是IRC，难得上来一次，LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> 大笑之
<freeflying> ghosTM55: 那你不是忽悠你朋友呢吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗤笑也
<cherrot> iMadper, 你做C的？
<\q> ghosTM55: hello
<iMadper> cherrot: 不, 我扯皮的. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 你拉皮条的
<sulit> 啊哈
<iMadper> cherrot: kick you!
<cherrot> iMadper, ....
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒
<iMadper> cherrot: 我其实倒是很想去拉皮条, 看见漂亮的就自己上, 多好... 不过我没这能力... 还是算了. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦。。。你没能力。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 真可怜。。。去泰国吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 不用呀...
<iMadper> cherrot: 你能去拉皮条
<sulit> ofan什么时候混的管理员？
<\q> 我想知道我什麽時候混的op...
<Emy> 我想知道我什么时候能混上OP
<iMadper> \q: 前天.
<iMadper> \q: 前天下午. 四点多. 
<iMadper> \q: 我在地铁上, 试了一下手机irc支持啥命令, 就给你了. 
<\q> iMadper: cool
<\q> 明天gsoc申請就要截止了？
 * iMadper 再去中心湖散步一次. 可爱的大学城.... sigh...
<sulit> me hah
<gjp> ......
<freeflying> gfrog: 有人2200出904
<gjp> zhendeyouhkn
<fatboy> 有机油没？
<fatboy> 不热闹阿
<gjp> ......
<fatboy> linux下面杂插入汇编的？
<gjp> fatboy: 还不习惯用手机上irc
<fatboy> 用c语言
<fatboy> gjp 我手机都不能上irc
<gjp> fatboy: asm那个关键字
<gjp> yous
<hulu> 谁了解 livecd
<gjp> fatboy: 这个软件真心不好用
<fatboy> livecd不熟悉耶
<hulu> fatboy: 有谁熟悉？
<gjp> hulu: 什么意义上?
<freshman> 请问一下机器人在哪里能够找到？
<gjp> fatboy: 不过AT&T汇编真心不怎么习惯
<hulu> gjp: 我修改了 /etc/skel ，但是 livecd 在创建默认用户时并不拷贝 /etc/skel
<fatboy> gjp 是啊！我一直都是inter汇编
<fatboy> #include<stdio.h>
<fatboy> unsigned long fin_start(void){ _asm_("movl %esp,%eax");
<fatboy> }
<fatboy> int main(void){ printf("0x%\n",find_start());
<fatboy> }
<fatboy> 你看看哪儿有问题
<hulu> gjp: 有办法么?
<fatboy> gjp编译一直出错
<gjp> fatboy: 这个必须要声明使用的和破坏的寄存器……
<fatboy> gjp 求！
<jiero> iMadper: 你要退休了啊。
<fatboy> gip linux下面开发的书籍好少阿
<gjp> fatboy: 具体声明我不想发了,饶了我吧，我可是手机……
<hulu> gjp: 有什么办法么？
<iMadper> fatboy: 内联汇编?
<gjp> hulu，jiancha
<fatboy> iMadper 是第，兄弟求指导阿
<iMadper> fatboy: 问题在哪里? 我去翻翻看.
<hulu> gjp: 我怀疑是个 bug
<gjp> hulu: 有可能
<fatboy> gjp 不会吧！
<gjp> hulu: 
<hulu> gjp: 在 12.10 上就没问题
<fatboy> AT&T汇编巨蛋疼
<gjp> 这个手机太让人zhakuangle
<gjp> 。。。。。
<iMadper> fatboy: 你这个没有任何的寄存器输入或者输出, 也就是单纯的拷贝esp到eax上面去呀
<gjp> 我快疯了。。。
<gjp> iMadper: 你没看懂他想输出eax
<hulu> gjp: 我对比了 12.10 和 13.04 的好多文件，没有发现和 skel 有关的修改
<fatboy> gjp 是输出eax
<gjp> hulu: 那就不知道了
<fatboy> iMadper 输出eax该杂改？
<gjp> fatboy: 我说对了呀
<iMadper> fatboy: 返回呀. 
<fatboy> 唉！对linux内科的消息机制不知道，蛋疼
<iMadper> fatboy: eax是返回的, 然后你把esp给eax了, 他不是就直接返回了吗?
<gjp> iMadper: .........
<fatboy> 但是哪儿错里？
<gjp> iMadper: 你没看懂他想得知esp的值
<fatboy> code# gcc findesp.c -o finesp
<fatboy> findesp.c: In function ‘main’:
<fatboy> findesp.c:7: warning: unknown conversion type character 0xa in format
<fatboy> /tmp/ccGu7tsu.o: In function `fin_start':
<fatboy> findesp.c:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `_asm_'
<fatboy> /tmp/ccGu7tsu.o: In function `main':
<^k^> fatboy:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<iMadper> gjp:  fatboy: eax是返回的, 然后你把esp给eax了, 他不是就直接返回了吗?   我这句话不就是告诉他这个嘛?
<iMadper> fatboy: /topic
<gjp> iMadper: 我发不出长消息。。。
<gjp> iMadper: 可是eax不是直接返回。。。。
<fatboy> gjp 我也纳闷，书上的源代码就算这样嵌入的
<gjp> iMadper: eax的值被修改却未声明，这是错误
<fatboy> 不知道所以然了
<iMadper> gjp: 不是. 
<gjp> iMadper: 不是吗?
<iMadper> gjp: 不是呀
<iMadper> gjp: eax修改不用声明的
<fatboy> 贴下关键的代码
<fatboy> 没听明白
<hulu> 还有谁了解 livecd
<fatboy> iMadper 有linux消息机制方面的书不？
<iMadper> fatboy: 什么叫做 消息机制 ?
<fatboy> iMadper 在window下面window不是有消息机制和消息循环吗？
<gjp> iMadper: 好吧，我记错了，该不会是他把，__asm__打成了_asm_吧
<iMadper> fatboy: 这句话读不懂...
<fatboy> iMadper linux下面也有把
<Pudge> fatboy: ..linux 默认没有图形界面的，你可以去看qt的消息机制
<iMadper> fatboy: 这句话, 读不懂: 在window下面window不是有消息机制和消息循环吗？
<fatboy> iMadper 我看了操作系统原理里面说window和linux都算高级操作系统，他们的消息机制差不多
<iMadper> fatboy: 你是想说windows?
<fatboy> gjp 我试一试
<iMadper> gjp: 是写错了, 要两个的
<gjp> iMadper: 我疯了。。。。
<fatboy> iMadper 对我win了解里一下，linux在内核方面应该跟win差不多吧 
<gjp> 我下了，用手机上irc真是疯狂
<iMadper> fatboy: win内核你要是"了解里一下", linux内核很简单的. 
<fatboy> iMadper 有这方面的书，linux内核消息机制方面的
<iMadper> gjp: 潜水就够了. 
<iMadper> fatboy: 啥叫 消息机制 ?
<fatboy> iMadper 求推荐书籍
<gjp> iMadper: 那么，上线的意义何在?
<iMadper> fatboy: 毛德操
<iMadper> gjp: 看~
<gjp> fatboy: 解决了吗
<fatboy> iMadper 在Windows中发生的一切都可以用消息来表示，消息用于告诉操作系统发生了什么，所有的Windows应用程序都是消息驱动的。 一个消息是由消息的名称(UINT)和两个参数（WPARAM, LPARAM）组成。消息的参数中包含有重要的信息。例如对鼠标消息而言，LPARAM中一般包含鼠标的位置信息，而WPARAM参数中包含了发生该消息时，SHIFT、CTRL等键的状态信息，对于不
<gjp> iMadper: 没这想法。。。。。
<fatboy> iMadper 有没有这方面的书籍？
<fatboy> 深入研究window的最好是汇编语言入手的
<iMadper> fatboy: 先给你说你刚才的那个代码的含义吧. 代码本身没啥问题, 就是拷贝esp到eax, 然后eax会成为函数的返回值, 所以你可以返回esp的值. 你要的是这个效果吧?
<fatboy> iMadper 对阿
<iMadper> fatboy: 你要的内核的消息传递呀? 没有书专门讲这个, 不过内核书都会有提到.
<gjp> fatboy: 是那个问题吗?
<iMadper> fatboy: 毛德操和lkd, 随便选个吧. 
<fatboy> 求书名，你看到过的
<gjp> fatboy: asm打错了
<iMadper> fatboy: 毛德操看得慢, lkd简单很多. 
<fatboy> gjp 已经修改里，还是老样子
<iMadper> gjp: FYI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_Binary_Interface
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Application binary interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> gjp: 哦, 你是手机, 那就甭看了.
 * iMadper 去散步.
<gjp> im
<fatboy> gjp 我已经把asm的下划线该了，还算老样子
<gjp> fatboy: 发一下错误信息
<fatboy> indesp.c: In function ‘main’:
<fatboy> findesp.c:7: warning: unknown conversion type character 0xa in format
<fatboy> /tmp/ccGu7tsu.o: In function `fin_start':
<fatboy> findesp.c:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `_asm_'
<fatboy> /tmp/ccGu7tsu.o: In function `main':
<fatboy> findesp.c:(.text+0x1e): undefined reference to `find_start'
<freeflying> lol
<maplebeats> LOL
<gjp> fa1c0n-china: 
<iMadper> 刚让他看topic了... 不听话呀...
<gjp> 首先，格式字符串是错误的
<maplebeats> iMadper, 晚上好
<gjp> 后面的错误看不到呀
<gjp> iMadper: 有这种人的…
<iMadper> fa
<iMadper> gjp: 不回来了...
<fa1c0n-china> gjp: ？
<gjp> fa1c0n-china: 很抱歉发错了
<fa1c0n-china> gjp: 恩……
<iMadper> gjp: 其实我也都忘了怎么写了, 如果让我写, 我就写成 void * address = 0; __asm__ ("movl %%esp %%eax" :"=r" (address))
<gjp> iMadper: 我也会写的差不多
<iMadper> gjp: 直接输出到address得了, 我也忘了具体的带返回值的怎么写了. 
<iMadper> gjp: 我写错了....
<iMadper>  void * address =  0; __asm__ ("movl %%esp %0" :"=r" (address))
<iMadper> 恩, 这个正常了~
<gjp> iMadper: 不过他的%好像也打错了
<iMadper> gjp: 看到了, 不过刚才觉得纠正了, 我也不知道对错, 因为我忘了返回值的怎么写了... 
<gjp> iMadper: 居然没看出来%0.....
<gjp> iMadper: 就顾着看声明了。。。。。
<iMadper> 平时不写当然看不出来了.... 这东西大家也就是看书的时候看看, 从来不用的
<gjp> iMadper: 我都是用nasm，之后链接在一起
<iMadper> gjp: 又错了....
<iMadper> gjp: 我了个去, 终于搞定了....
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你还懂汇编啊
<gjp> iMadper: 怎么了?
 * maplebeats 膜拜
<iMadper> gjp: void *get_esp () {__asm__ ("movl %esp, %eax");}
<iMadper> 硅
<iMadper> gjp: 编译通过的版本, 毁三关呀... 
 * iMadper 不纠结, 去散步!
<gjp> iMadper: 这次我混乱了
<iMadper> gjp: 竟然不用两个%%!!!!!!
<gjp> 我也撤了
<gjp> iMadper: 。。。。。。。
<root____2> 用两个/
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不太了解904原价多少，不过这车还不错，只是玩玩足够了。
<fatboy> 为啥用两个？
<iMadper> fatboy: : http://lxr.linux.no/#linux-old+v2.4.31/arch/i386/mm/fault.c#L140   你看, 内核源码里面也用的是两个. 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: LXR / 
<iMadper> fatboy: 这种东西没太多资料, 想学, 就去看gcc的文档, 或者直接去看内核代码. 
<fatboy> 我去，原来是这样阿
<iMadper> fatboy: 不过, 我刚才编译的时候, 用两个不行, 用的一个才通过的
<freeflying> gfrog: 已然出掉了
<fatboy> iMadper gcc文档？
<iMadper> fatboy: void *get_esp () {__asm__ ("movl %esp, %eax");}  这个是我正常编译的版本. 
<freeflying> gfrog: NND, 我收车咋这么难呢
<iMadper> fatboy: 恩, 还有, 以后多行文字别复制过来
<iMadper> fatboy: 去看 /topic
<fatboy> iMadper 恩。以后注意
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，看到了，哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在是旺季，车出的快
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲催
<fatboy> iMadper 多谢兄台指点，先下线睡觉了
<iMadper> fatboy: 年轻人睡这么早.
<aa1>  /msg bot dasfdsdfsadf
<gfrog> freeflying: 淡定。
<gfrog> freeflying: 务必淡定。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不然乃肯定有干脆收个新车的冲动。lol
<aa1> 机器人在哪里？
<freeflying> gfrog: :)
<ake_> 初学者来旁听了
<aa1> 1 任务内容： 想办法进入位于 irc.freenode.net 上的 #ubuntu-cn IRC频道，找到机器人去和其聊几句。完成后回帖和他交流的情况。
<aa1> 2 任务的难度： 一星
<aa1> 3 任务的目的： 学习irc使用
<aa1> 4 任务所涉及的软件： xchat 或 pidgin 或 opera 或 Irssi 等。
<aa1> 5 任务将大致消耗的时间： 1~2小时
<aa1> 6 任务参考： 端口可以使用7000。
<^k^> aa1:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
 * gfrog 看来这位童鞋成功完成任务了。
<aa1> 没有完成，找不到机器人啊
<hrzhu> linux的7z解壓縮一個文件之後竟然會把壓縮包刪掉 太坑了
<Pudge> aa1: 你都被机器人围观了，还没找到么
<maplebeats> windows下温度好高。。。现在觉得linux真幸福
<\q> windows azure雲平台，這個能幹啥？
<roylez> gfrog: 基佬
<xiaopeng> 请问，ubuntu 中有自动更新吗？
<xiaopeng> 如果有，默认开启吗？可以关掉吗？
<jiero> roylez:  基佬
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> gfrog: giant frog. good meat
<gfrog> jiero: ...
<jiero> gfrog: grand frog ?
<jiero> gfrog: must be delicious.:) chocolate frog.
<roylez> jiero: 是 Gay frog
<jusss> win7下更新nvidia的驱动，需要先卸载nvidia的驱动吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 你怎么又win7了
<jusss> Pudge: 这不还u盘还没到手没装wheezy
<jusss> Pudge: 给win7更新下nvidia的驱动
<jusss> Pudge: 需要先卸载不
<jusss> Pudge: 话说我也悲催的发现我的bios好像也不能禁独显。。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 不记得了，好像不用，安装的时候会自动先卸载老的
<jusss> Pudge: 恩
<Pudge> jusss: 恭喜
<Pudge> jusss: 啥牌子
<jusss> Pudge: asus....
<jusss> Pudge: 你呢
<abinez> TEST
<^k^> abinez, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<abinez> ^k^: 你蛋疼不？
<^k^> abinez, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍙ 
<^k^>  05:14
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-03
<xiaopeng> 请问，更新 unbuntu 后旧的内核还保留着，如何正确删除旧的内核呢？
<xiaopeng> 还有，如何从终端查找那个旧的内核呢？我是在 grub.cfg 里看到的。
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm -qa kernel*
<xiaopeng> CyrusYzGTt: rpm?
<xiaopeng> 没有给说一下的吗？
<qiao> morning ~
<kingbo> 大神们早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: win7下跑的啥sh，ls要等2，3秒？
<iGoogle> 这么艰苦的酷胖
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那是你win7
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不过gnu的东西的确要慢点，我估计有个中间层
<MeaCulpa> 2,3秒不至于
<MeaCulpa> sh另当别论了
<MeaCulpa> ls啥的不至于
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 苦怕怕
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我看到的，其实不止2,3秒。别人的机器。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 头天给你看照片。没看吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 是，有时候有点慢，不知道为啥，我觉得是那些winapi慢
<iGoogle> 其实，慢我不在乎，不是我的机器。lol 在乎的是昨天哪错误。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 看了，有车有娃的壕。
<iGoogle> git 居然都不通
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 还没搞定git?
<MeaCulpa> 我winxp git没压力
<MeaCulpa> msysgit不至于那么烂吧
<iGoogle> gfrog: 关键不是这。是辛苦的拆轮子，装3部车
<MeaCulpa> win7可能测的人少
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 恩。等下找一个xp的机器试试
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 哪天哪错误应该不会，只是用的人少
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 二货多，二货多用cygwin
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 大把的二货不好好学习Windows, 篇要三脚猫的cygwin
<gfrog> iGoogle: 有啥麻烦的，快拆一拧就下来了嘛。
<iGoogle> msysgit，你说之前，就下载的。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 后轮麻烦些
<gfrog> iGoogle: 也很简单，变速车拧下快拆，往车后方向推变速器，轮子就下来了。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 卸习惯了不到一分钟就摘下来。
<iGoogle> 拆过以后，才觉得简单的。
<iGoogle> 头次就麻烦
<gfrog> iGoogle: 卸啊卸的就简单了，哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40142/under-the-name-of-linux?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 十年前的老文：以 Linux 的名义 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40164/macbook-pro-the-no-1-windows-computer
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ MacBook Pro —— 最佳的Windows笔记本电脑？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<MeaCulpa> 喊口号的
<MeaCulpa> "在操作系统领域已经几乎无所作为的IBM，除了投入巨资进行Linux的研发，同时它还拥有全世界规模最大的专业化的Linux开发和服务团队。IBM的加入，让Linux的形象一下子有了质的提升，彻底打消了人们对Linux只是个业余玩家的业余作品的印象，"
<MeaCulpa> 我擦...哪来的无毛
<MeaCulpa> 18摸玩一切东西都是被迫的...
<roylez> 没错
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 18摸在软件领域似乎一直很被动。
<roylez> 18摸的CEO执掌几十万的阿三水军...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在还有人用db2么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看看下面对SCO和novell的评论
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你还别说，db2 轻量化后，我觉得比sqlite好用
<roylez> 张个嘴解放台湾都可以
<onlylove> gfrog: 很多人在用db2
<roylez> 钱多人傻的用db2
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 18摸水军太厉害了
<MeaCulpa> 关键是钱多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 轻量化了？ 不跟oracle玩了？
<onlylove> roylez: 嗯，钱多人傻，比方说银行什么的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我不是说了么，都是被迫的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和oracle玩也是被迫，轻量化也是被迫
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸真逗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸内部用Notes不？
<roylez> onlylove: 见过一个政府部门的，买了power机过去，连什么是lpar都不知道，一台机器当一台机器用！
<vanishing> 贵摸是什么
<vanishing> ibm?
<onlylove> vanishing: ibm
<vanishing> o 
<vanishing> ibm内部用notes
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 用...
<onlylove> vanishing: 俗称18摸
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 极其烦人
<roylez> gfrog: 我俩是专业18摸黑，别人还没法反驳
<gfrog> roylez: 俺当年在那个公司，防火墙卖出去，客户找跟网线把俩口打环儿连起来，灯亮了就表示这玩意正在用了。
<gfrog> roylez: 贵摸奇才多啊。 lol
<vanishing> 我现在在ibm..
<roylez> vanishing: notes ID交出来，我要向公司举报你violation
<iMadper> vanishing: 来, 说自己是band 9, 吓死他们. 
 * MeaCulpa 是Band Aid
<vanishing> roylez: 这有啥violatoin
<roylez> vanishing: 在这里的不黑18摸，对不住人
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa 像帽帽一样用内部irc多好。
<vanishing> roylez: lol...
<roylez> gfrog: 渣渣帽
 * gfrog 话说帽帽连RSA token都废弃了，找了一套开源认证方案。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: irc明文传播，还要自己作一套加密，不行，图片，视频，会议，也不行
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 图片视频用wiki。会议用G+ hangout，lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明文有什么大不了的.... ds3k telnet发命令照样岗岗的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shhh~~
<roylez> gfrog: ... G+？
<vanishing> 直接nc
<gfrog> roylez: .
<roylez> gfrog: 在帽帽干活还要开 G+
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: G+..violate了没边了
<roylez> gfrog: 渣渣渣
<iMadper> 要视频干嘛....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帽帽要G+??!!
<gfrog> roylez: 开会时用用就好。
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子不去帽帽
 * MeaCulpa 除非G倒闭
 * roylez 这辈子不去帽帽
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa 有内部视频会议系统，还有个第三方的。但是都没G+方便
<vanishing> 帽帽又是啥..
<iMadper> vanishing: 快递公司.
<roylez> vanishing: 红帽子绿帽子
<gfrog> vanishing: iMadper .
<iMadper> http://bj.city8.com/canyinfuwu/2228811_BAC8Y.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 北京小红帽快递服务，北京小红帽快递服务的电话_地址_北京地图 - 城市吧街景地图
<vanishing> ~.~
<vanishing> 好吧,...
<iMadper> vanishing: 非技术公司, 开会就得用G+
 * iMadper 送个快递, 真的用的到视频吗? lol~
<gfrog> iMadper: 先视频选择快递员。
<vanishing> 我擦..国内这个街景牛逼啊
<vanishing> 是人步行头顶挂照相机拍的么
 * kingbo 三个月了，emerge --sync
<roylez> vanishing: 牛嘛，这天PS过了
 * kingbo 不会出状况吧？
<iMadper> gfrog: 一定要美女快递员!
<roylez> kingbo: 没事。无非是删号重练
<vanishing> roylez: 只能说真*敬业...
 * kingbo 刚刚启用blueman，才发现昨天把蓝牙耳机收拾回家了......
 * gfrog 在帝都见过soso的街景车。
<kingbo> roylez: 怕redo......要上班干活
 * gfrog 可惜是开去饭店吃饭的。@_@
<vanishing> 擦...一开zsh就出来个_lp_bzr_branch_color:5: no matches found: tuple=()是闹那样..
<MeaCulpa> WOW又来个bzr党徒
 * MeaCulpa 我党装大了
<MeaCulpa> 估计是ubuntu里装了lp的complete垃圾
<vanishing> 没啊..都没用bzr
<vanishing> 安了zsh, git了个ohmyzsh和liquidprompt
<vanishing> 然后chsh就这德行了
 * MeaCulpa 没装ohmyzsh
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: vanishing 为毛贵摸这么爱好zsh？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃用神马sh？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<vanishing> 试试zsh啊
<vanishing> 一直用的bash
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我用zsh是不想用bash，不想让自己的东西在ksh里跑不起来
<vanishing> 想试试zsh咋样
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 其他也就没什么，没仔细配zsh
<imtxc> gfrog: 我有G+ 求去猫猫
 * MeaCulpa 好歹也是个UNIX工作者，免得用bash多了显得掉价
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真gaoji，bash党发来贺电
<iGoogle> 明天装一个fish，吃了你们这些sh
<iGoogle> 过几天，去吃乐乐酷胖去
<imtxc> 话说，这中文字符串的 strlen 到底是怎么算的。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 目测得看编码方式。
<iGoogle> 应该是区分字节流，还是带编码。
<iGoogle> 啥语言都不说
<roylez> gfrog: zsh
<gfrog> roylez: gaoji
<iMadper> The number of characters can be counted in C in a portable way using mbstowcs(NULL,s,0). This works for UTF-8 like for any other supported encoding, as long as the appropriate locale has been selected. A hard-wired technique to count the number of characters in a UTF-8 string is to count all bytes except those in the range 0x80 – 0xBF, because these are just continuation bytes and not characters of their own. However, the need to 
<iMadper> characters arises surprisingly rarely in applications.
<roylez> vanishing: ohmyzsh渣子
<iGoogle> roylez: 记得手机开机。
<iMadper> 我擦, 复制过来这么长
<iGoogle> iMadper: 你确定他是说c?
<imtxc> iGoogle: C
<iMadper> iGoogle: 一猜就是呀
<qiao> iMadper: <Understanding Unix/Linux Programming> 你那有这本书的电子版么。。
<iGoogle> 这2家伙，居然通灵。
<imtxc> iGoogle: ...
<vanishing> roylez: ohmyzsh咋了..
<iMadper> qiao: 有这本书?
<iMadper> qiao: 闻所未闻...
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道，应该有。。
<roylez> vanishing: 不如我的好.....
 * imtxc 再看看，NND居然让我用socket给JAVA发中文……
<iMadper> qiao: 看名字, 觉得应该是很老的书了? 
<qiao> iMadper: 在天猫上的售价好像是 1190 软妹币了。。
<vanishing> roylez: 哦哦..share个config呗?
<qiao> iMadper: 我的一个同学问我有没有这个的电子版。。
<roylez> vanishing: github搜roylez
<qiao> iMadper: 我记得我以前好像见过这个。。
<iMadper> qiao: 未曾听说过这个名字...
<MeaCulpa> vanishing: 你是干啥的，作开发的还是作忽悠的~~
<vanishing> roylez: 你也是ibm啊
<iMadper> 还真有...
<vanishing> MeaCulpa: 嗯?
<roylez> vanishing: 暂且是吧
<qiao> iMadper: 我给在找找。。
<iMadper> qiao: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2895052/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 《Unix-linux编程实践教程 中文清晰》(Understanding UNIX/LINUX Programming)[PDF] - VeryCD电驴大全
<iGoogle> 看书的，都不是好虫子。
<vanishing> roylez: 你这.zshrc配了能有多长时间..
<iGoogle> roylez: 准备跑路？
<qiao> iMadper: 我看看。。
<onlylove> 内部会议？webex啥的
<roylez> vanishing: 什么多长时间？
<iMadper> qiao: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/18784221.html   这个才是.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Unix编程实战.rar_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<roylez> vanishing: 我用zsh 5年多了
<onlylove> iGoogle: 那啥是好虫子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/chinese-spy-caught-with-nasa-laptop-full-of-porn-not-secrets/
<vanishing> roylez: 630行...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看这新闻我笑死了
<iGoogle> onlylove: 书虫子，不是好虫子
<onlylove> iGoogle: 话说什么不是虫子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我大兲朝人，显然是优先看porn啊
<iGoogle> vanishing: 他哪是多年瞎折腾出来的，重来不整理的。别看。
<vanishing> iGoogle: 哈哈
<roylez> vanishing: 信他你就完蛋了
<iGoogle> 破乐乐，不说话，记得开手机
<roylez> iGoogle: 我手机开了啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 从来不关，你干啥呢？
<onlylove> roylez: nasa抓的那个江波？
<vanishing> 大家对sublimetext有啥看法
<iGoogle> 超过50行的配置，都是栏配置。lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 土豪神，丫有微渣么？
<iGoogle> roylez: 可能邀请你嘛
<iGoogle> 没哪啥
<roylez> onlylove: 就是那个
 * MeaCulpa 早些年居然用过两年ksh作login shell, 傻傻的
<cherrot> C语言从一个上G的txt字典文件中读取下一行，怎么操作才不会把整个文件加载进内存？ getline可行么？
<onlylove> roylez: nasa的机密居然是那个？
<MeaCulpa> vanishing: 干啥的呢，哪部门的，哪城市的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 
<roylez> onlylove: 记住了，身为兲朝人，千万别去NASA工作....否则机子上的毛片不保
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: .
<MeaCulpa> NASA...
<MeaCulpa> 可以移民
<iMadper> cherrot: 怎么都不会加载整个文件的. 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 火星？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 吴剑雄在曼哈顿计划的时候还没有拿到绿卡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中国二战第一杰出女功臣
<iMadper> cherrot: 你直接open, 然后读取, 或者mmap, 都可以, 都不会直接加载整个文件的. 
<vanishing> MeaCulpa: 学生多伦多..
<cherrot> iMadper, 晓得了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我找个最简单的办法～
<MeaCulpa> vanishing: ...IBM多伦多有我个兄弟...iLog的
<vanishing> MeaCulpa: 我是新人我会乱说?
<vanishing> 重启下机器..13.10更新
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥办法?
<imtxc> .
<cherrot> iMadper, 再找啊～ 我C多年没用过了
<cherrot> iMadper, 你有什么建议
<cherrot> iMadper, 那个rarcrack写的太糟糕了 连字典破解都不支持
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<jiero> roylez:  明明是 cher-rot，
<cherrot> roylez, 么么哒
<jiero> roylez:  乐宝宝
<iMadper> cherrot: 我还不是很明确需求呢, 直接调用外部工具最好了
<roylez> jiero: crawl更新了，以前的存档废了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...那我又有动力玩了
<jiero> roylez: 谁叫你。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我要半人马一击败敌...
<cherrot> iMadper, 要改代码
<cherrot> iMadper, 效率还是要追求的
<cherrot> iMadper, 有动态链接库也没问题
<iMadper> cherrot: 你是说, 你要遍历整个字典?
<jiero> roylez:  MeaCulpa: 。。。追求效率的话。还是最隐蔽+更隐蔽的暗杀。无声无息。全部刺死。
<cherrot> iMadper, rarcrack来破解一个rar文件的密码 可惜这个工具只支持字符集完全随机的遍历，根本不可能破解稍微复杂一点的密码
<onlylove> cherrot: 你从哪里下的，连密码都没有
<cherrot> iMadper, 我忍不了了，干脆改代码 改成从字典读取
<roylez> jiero: Iskenderun's Battlesphere原来是神给的，太好了
<cherrot> onlylove, 帮妹子
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩, 那你是要遍历整个字典? 那就直接自己一行一行的读取吧, mmap先.
<onlylove> cherrot: 你可以看那个文件名，然后度娘之
<cherrot> iMadper, 那就听你的～ 
<cherrot> onlylove, 毕设的东西
<onlylove> cherrot: 啥破玩意，毕设要写破解密码？
<cherrot> onlylove, 买的毕设，人家丢了个加密的文件，没付钱 所以没密码
<iMadper> cherrot: 买的......
<onlylove> cherrot: 有病
<cherrot> iMadper, 为什么要mmap?
<onlylove> cherrot: 毕业设计这么没技术含量的东西还要买
<iMadper> cherrot: 你不是要效率吗?
<cherrot> iMadper, 妹子忙工作 
<cherrot> iMadper, 明白了
<iMadper> cherrot: 你又有妹子了? 虽不明但觉厉!
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...恩以后试试
<cherrot> iMadper, 还没有
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: ....这还能买
<MeaCulpa> 暴力破阿
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 3D动画
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 就是暴力啊
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 是rar? zip/>
<MeaCulpa> 找个cli的都能暴力破
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, rar
<iGoogle> cherrot: 等你破解，发现是一个图片。
<cherrot> iGoogle, ...
<iGoogle> 然后对方说，发错了
<iGoogle> 直接气死
<MeaCulpa> unrar
<MeaCulpa> lol 黄图
<jiero> roylez: 学过之后就没得学了。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 其实, 最后你的毕业设计就变成了: 一个用来暴力破解加密rar的程序及其性能分析
<jiero> roylez: 要是想疯些。用red draconian，变身成龙同时放firestorm
<imtxc> cherrot: 买毕设？
<cherrot> iMadper, 来不及了 可以卖给下一级的。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 嗯啊
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<iGoogle> jiero: 你也玩那些字符游戏了？
<jiero> iGoogle: 早就玩了。。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 2008就玩，反正我玩游戏不看画面。
<iGoogle> 不理解
<jiero> iGoogle: 喜欢变化的游戏而已
<iGoogle> 搞横扫千军的时候，你那么在乎画质
<sjd_zeus> jiero 啥好玩的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: AAlib玩Q3
<jiero> iGoogle: 我哪里在意过画质？
<iGoogle> 一天一变的杰杰
<sjd_zeus> 有可以pk的游戏嘛
<jiero> iGoogle: 我最喜欢的 是 kernel panic -
<imtxc> iMadper: test unban 
<iMadper> ...
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 死京东
 * jiero 抱抱iGoogle
<imtxc> jiero: momo
<iMadper> imtxc: The number of characters can be counted in C in a portable way using mbstowcs(NULL,s,0).
<jiero> MeaCulpa: AAlib？
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 啥不好玩？
<sjd_zeus> roylez, ?
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 说你呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫那叫ignore.
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 没有不好玩的游戏，只有不会玩的玩家。
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢可以pk的游戏
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么高端了。。
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 在我这里效果就是ban
<jiero> sjd_zeus: linux下到处都是可以pk的游戏
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> imt
<sjd_zeus> 哦？
<sjd_zeus> 举个例子
<iMadper> imtxc: /ban imtxc  我这才叫ban
 * imtxc ca
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 单位电脑可以玩ET...
<imtxc> 怎么回事儿， iMadper 居然有了帽子
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper 
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<iGoogle> 好久没精神玩这了。卡是重要因素。剩下hardban
<iMadper> jiero: 大前天去找那个妹子的时候特别舍不得... 就抱了抱... 然后更舍不得了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 直接抱回家。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 要真有这么简单就好了....
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 死鬼，怎么还没收到rpi呢
<iMadper> jiero: 那个妹子还要在广东读两年书.
 * jiero 不会安慰
<iGoogle> iMadper: 那是你的某机制不听话
<iGoogle> 切了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 融化了
<iMadper> iGoogle: ... ... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 告诉你妹子，我喜欢别人了。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: .............................................
<sjd_zeus> 。
 * iMadper 匿了, 催账去.
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 馊主意
<sjd_zeus> 地主呀
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩mud不？
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 发错人了 神怎么跑了
<imtxc> iGoogle: ....
<iMadper> 跑你妹, 不是一直在吗?
 * imtxc 用 i 补全居然出不来神
<cherrot> iMadper, 如果有多线程的话 怎么搞呢。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: lol iMadper if_else 
<iMadper> cherrot: 会慢的. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦？
<iMadper> cherrot: 用多线程会慢的.
<cherrot> iMadper, 为啥呢
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=286217&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 出九成新ocr3500 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog: 可惜是S号的
<iMadper> cherrot: 我曾经考虑过多线程grep, 但是会污染系统的缓冲区.
<iMadper> cherrot: 影响系统预读
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 还不如切割了多进程grep
<cherrot> iMadper, 那我就把多线程支持直接去掉好了
<cherrot> iMadper, 反正放vps上跑
<iGoogle> 没油碟，没油压减震。 freeflying
<iGoogle> iMadper: 没片子
<sjd_zeus> 买个vps多少钱一年呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩. 
<iMadper> iGoogle: 有, halo看不看?
<imtxc> freeflying:  这么破旧的车居然要2k
<iGoogle> halo不是游戏？
<cherrot> iMadper, mmap了之后在怎么做呢？直接对FILE操作就行吗？
<cherrot> iMadper, 返回的映射区指针也是个FILE*吧？
<iMadper> cherrot: 直接对内存操作
<vanishing> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ Sublime Text: The text editor you'll fall in love with
<iMadper> cherrot: 那个是内存中对那个文件的映射了
<vanishing> 这玩意咋样
<freeflying> iGoogle: 土了吧，这是公路
<iMadper> cherrot: 你直接读取那个内存就行了
<iMadper> cherrot: fscanf
<gjp> cherrot: 用指针操作内存即可
<cherrot> iMadper, thx
<iMadper> cherrot: 错了! sscanf
 * iMadper 最近总是犯错....
<iMadper> gjp: 早.
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯 sscanf   或者gets呗？
<gjp> iMadper: 早
<imtxc> iMadper: socket 发中文真烦
<iMadper> cherrot: gets不行吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: ? 不会吧...
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦 听你的  么么哒
<gjp> iMadper: 换了个irc软件，感觉好多了
<iMadper> gjp: yaaic其实也不好用...
<imtxc> iMadper: 对方要utf-8的话，我直接发char * 就好了么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实这个很乱, wchar更合适吧? 
<gfrog> freeflying: s号乃够呛能骑啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说今天不见，你跟谁买了帽子
<gjp> iMadper: 至少比上一个好
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过可以去约见下妹纸看看人（啊，抱歉，看车）嘛，哈哈。
<iMadper> imtxc: 帽子? 别人给的....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你想想, irc里面敢给别人帽子的能有多少...
<freeflying> gfrog: 你去约见下吧，复兴门
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个僵尸开源狗给你的么
<iMadper> 你们俩都结婚了的, 还想这个... 让我们这种大龄未婚男青年怎么办?! 打倒!
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是...
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 你直接发char * 就可以了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才范二了, 不用wchar
 * gjp 其实这个软件确实也不好用
<gfrog> freeflying: 我无爱，有车了，lol
<iMadper> gjp: 是呀. ...
 * gjp 再找一个试试
<imtxc> iMadper: wchar 会更麻烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀. 就看对面接收之后怎么解释了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我直接发 char * + strlen?
<freeflying> gfrog: 去看妹纸啊
<iMadper> imtxc: strlen? 那就直接给他sizeof吧. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 谁知道，不想跟做JAVA的那个凶婆娘说话
<iMadper> imtxc: 凶婆娘内心都有温柔的一面.
<iMadper> imtxc: 万一你是人家的菜呢
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 没车骑没动力啊，S号俺指定没法骑。
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫结婚了，你以为大家都跟 ro*** 一样，跟已婚妹子喝茶
 * imtxc 根据相关政策，以上部分内容没有显示
<imtxc> roylez: 早啊主席
<iMadper> imtxc: 已婚怎么了?! 很多已婚的妹子很萌的~
<cherrot> iMadper, 你要上个已婚的？
<iMadper> cherrot: 那倒没有, 不过如果喜欢上了个已婚的, 你说该怎么办?
<cherrot> iMadper, 上
<sjd_zeus> 少妇才有味道吗
<iGoogle> freeflying: 是公路啊。油碟就不能公路？
<iGoogle> iMadper: 支持
<cherrot> iMadper, 认真的～
<Ein-mobile> iGoogle, 公路车都是V刹。碟刹一般都用在山地车和折叠车上。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 恩, 好吧. 不过没这事情呀... cherrot 
<cherrot> iMadper, 遗憾
<iGoogle> 只是为了轻便，没其他目的啊。 Ein-mobile
<chiehwen> windows
<iGoogle> v刹车，带水就麻烦
<iGoogle> iMadper: 肯定有
<chiehwen> sorry ...wrong channel ><
<gfrog> iGoogle: 带水？ 啥带水？
<gjp> iMadper: 这个软件回复困难……
<iGoogle> 有点水，V刹就不灵了嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 摩擦减小制动力减弱倒是真的。
<iGoogle> 中国有啥适合公路车跑的公路？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 好刹胶都有防水设计，有水制动力减弱不太多。
<Ein-mobile> iGoogle, 也不一定，看品质，高档的V刹，可以排水。
<iGoogle> 都颠簸吧
<gjp> iMpader: 其实除此之外还好
<gfrog> iGoogle: 只要是马路都适合公路骑
<iGoogle> 没觉得。屁股疼
<Ein-mobile> 穿骑行裤。
<iGoogle> 裤。。还不如坐垫换了。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃骑车姿势不对。屁股在坐垫上做的太死肯定会疼。
<iGoogle> 是颠簸。难道你们那边的公路都是高等级的？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 帝都的路确实比河北的好。不过不知道贵湘的如何。
<Ein-mobile> 要时不时的站起来骑。屁股离开坐垫。
<iGoogle> 车多，压多了，都是麻子
<iGoogle> 本地丘陵地带
<freeflying> Ein-mobile: 确切说都是屁股贴着坐垫，不完全坐上去
 * gfrog 表示也不太受得了自行车道的沟沟坎坎，都是跑机动车道骑的。。
<gjp> 。。。。。。
<gjp> 我们这也有这样的路。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们这边好多路都非常时候骑行的
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵望京威武
<iGoogle> 骑车不是为了锻炼嘛。
<Ein-mobile> 我表示我骑山地车，骑再烂的路，屁股都不会感觉疼了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 望京我那住得起啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那乃在哪？ 太阳宫？ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
 * gfrog 输入法都能联想出这句话了。啧啧
<iGoogle> 。每天白衣吃好鸡蛋
<iGoogle> 这输入法。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 顺义
<Ein-mobile> 2333
<vanishing> 明天不要吵架的
<freeflying> fuck, 微博都有等级了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 吃 -> chi，次 -> ci
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃怪不得输入法的。lol
<iGoogle> 去去，哪里管这
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵顺义是旅游区呢。
<iGoogle> 模糊音一统天下
<freeflying> gfrog: slum
<iGoogle> 顺义，好远的吧
<sjd_zeus> 我每天骑车半小时到地铁
 * adam8157 发现下班去超市买菜的话都是剩下的... 各种干瘪
<gfrog> freeflying: 还真木有去过顺义。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 把自己煎了
 * gfrog 帝都还有密云/顺义/大兴/房山/通州木有腿儿过。
<sjd_zeus> 下班了才去卖菜当然了
 * gfrog 原来还有半个帝都没去过 @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 来这边骑车吧，顺沙路全程超适合，没啥车，两边都是很高的树
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你这不是锻炼，是享受啊
<kingbo> roylez: 终于还是麻烦了，/usr/portage/distfiles目录不让写，目录权限是root:portage，下载文件权限是portage:portage，用root还尽管不了权限
<freeflying> iGoogle: 必须是锻炼啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 顺沙路？ 到沙河的？ 我走过昌平段儿，被坑惨了。 路破还有土石车。
<Ein-mobile> freeflying, 这种路骑车最爽了啊！
<iGoogle> 专门找平直的公路骑车。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哪有那么多平直公路。。
<iGoogle> 我都是冲坡锻炼
<kingbo> root都改不了权限，嘛情况?
<iGoogle> 为啥骑车的，都红巾蒙面？？ 
<vanishing> file does not exist?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 喝风会打屁
<iGoogle> 上次看到一堆。以为搞游行
<iGoogle> 。。
<kingbo> 目录文件都在的
<iGoogle> 唇亡齿寒？ adam8157
<vanishing> cp 然后rm -rf 然后mv呢?
<vanishing> 能rm -rf么
<kingbo> 好象是emerge中整个硬盘权限给整成ro了，但mount显示还是rw方式挂载的
<freeflying> gfrog: http://instagram.com/p/Lrav50PCiW/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Photo by zhengpenghou • Instagram
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在都修好了
<gfrog> freeflying: cool!
<jiero> 。。。每次都忘记支付宝密码。每次都是重新设，然后立刻忘。
<freeflying> http://instagram.com/p/XT3K2bPCkE/
<jiero> lol
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Photo by zhengpenghou • Instagram
<freeflying> 这边很多这种路
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过东边很多路都很好很好很好的。那次走京密路都很开心。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ laf +1 
<freeflying> gfrog: 京密路车太多
<iGoogle> 这不平整吧。颠屁股。
<gfrog> freeflying: 除了车多都不错。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 小黑
<adam8157> gfrog: cherry mx 3.0 带钢板了 cc iGoogle roylez_     http://item.jd.com/859896.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【樱桃MX-Board 3.0 黑色茶轴】樱桃（Cherry） MX-Board 3.0 黑色茶轴 机械键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕再收一个吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 没地儿摆
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你才小黑，你全家都是小黑
<freeflying> gfrog: 左堤路更好
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 这么强。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 车少，没啥红绿灯，一直到密云水库
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 咋了？？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么，意外最近好多人说，你才。。，你全家都。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: cherry竟然也妥协了，搞这种布局。
<adam8157> gfrog: 键帽高度也回归了
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且还是短键程的渣渣。
<adam8157> gfrog: 3.0是正常键程
<gfrog> freeflying: 木走过。。 啥时候该去探索下密云水库。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 嗯。 这是反弹魔法
<gfrog> adam8157: 只是键帽短了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似是
<freeflying> gfrog: 还有去慕田峪的路也很赞，从怀柔到慕田峪这段
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 去你的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 去你的，too.
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 黑就黑。
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们住郊区的好处就是这点，这边真很适合骑车
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: so strong
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .
 * stardiviner Chi FanFan
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez_ 这价格, 完全不行, 400以内可以给老娘买个用, 579? 自用还是加两百买正统的吧
<freeflying> gfrog: http://instagram.com/p/RaZLf_vCoD/  <--  这里才是自行车的天堂啊
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Photo by zhengpenghou • Instagram
<jiero> adam8157: 你给老娘买机械键盘？
<adam8157> jiero: 我妈用的那个键盘手感太差了 翔一样
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<sjd_zeus> freeflying, 住哪里
<adam8157> 准备明年给老娘升级键盘 无线鼠标 和ssd
<sjd_zeus> 有多少人住昌平的
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: 顺义
<freeflying> adam8157: 你啥时候入新键盘把旧得送我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ +手势控制，还有 触摸
<jiero> adam8157: 这种？ http://item.jd.com/692914.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【罗技K400】罗技（Logitech）无线触控式键盘 K400 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jiero> adam8157: 反正她windows吧。直接体感。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我妈的旧键盘是戴尔自带的, 超烂手感
<huntxu> adam8157: 父上母上用著薄膜鍵盤的含淚路過。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://detail.zol.com.cn/lcd/s2538/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ... ⇪ 【触摸显示器液晶显示器】触摸显示器液晶显示器报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<freeflying> huntxu: 赶紧的
<jiero> adam8157:  其实。用个什么键盘都行。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我的键盘手感也超烂。
<cherrot> adam8157, char * a = ...  我要让a的指针往后移两个字符是不是 a += sizeof('a')就行了？
<jiero> 适应了就都可以了
<jiero> adam8157:  huntxu  https://www.leapmotion.com/product
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Leap Motion
<huntxu> cherrot: 兩個字符不是 2*sizeof(char)麽...
<cherrot> huntxu, 对对  
<adam8157> huntxu: 戴尔现在的键盘真的跟翔一样, 怀念8115
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在的薄膜都渣。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 8115 。。。 我收了那个键盘。也觉得很渣。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我大学的时候 8115好使得很
<huntxu> adam8157: 記得本世紀初的時候那些鍵盤，至少敲起來還啪啪啪的
<adam8157> jiero: 8115假的多
<jiero> adam8157: 不是把。。。大学的时候我都主动避让。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你说我大学和某公司买的dell原装是假货？
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.sfbest.com/html/products/16/1800015810.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 圣野 特种野猪去骨猪肘 约500g*2-猪肉 【品牌 介绍 价格 图片 评论】 - 顺丰优选sfbest.com
<adam8157> huntxu: 话说你应该再入一块儿啊, 家里用
<adam8157> jiero: 哦 那是真的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我現在那個就專職放在家裏
<huntxu> adam8157: 上班用本的鍵盤，還行 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 上班怎么办, 上班码字比家里多得多的多吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 上班很少對著大屏幕啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 自虐
<jiero> 程序员的键盘，设计师的笔。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/woodenshark/lightpack-ambient-backlight-for-your-displays?ref=discover_pop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Lightpack — ambient backlight for your displays by Woodenshark — Kickstarter
 * jiero 感觉 adam8157 就是土豪
<gfrog> adam8157: 给娘亲用8115就够了。他们一天能用几下键盘。
<gfrog> jiero: 不用感觉，这是事实
<adam8157> gfrog: 买不到正经8115了
<adam8157> 你们别开玩笑了, 现在身穿十块钱的T, 脚踩19块钱的鞋.... 555
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这还有两把。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总贴的这是哪？ 大瑞士？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你花钱的侧重点不一样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 穿得啥不能说明你不豪
<adam8157> 唉...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157: 。 10元T，19元鞋。平均日食 50元。
<jiero> adam8157: 身体第一。
<MeaCulpa> 玩自行车的还不壕？
<Ein-mobile_> 玩自行车的穷屌丝路过
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 自行车是屌丝运动啊。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 打高尔夫的才是壕。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 算了吧
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> Ein-mobile_: 又一个骑车的呢。 cc freeflying 
<jiero> gfrog: 壕是没有定义的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 骑车有个破车有个公路就能骑了，打高尔夫场地就得多少钱。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 前天我有生以来第一次击飞高尔夫球-一个球2元。
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 骑自行车会压坏那里，有这个气概的，不是壕是啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: gfrog有人要
<Ein-mobile_> 虽然单车也有要价好几万的。
<Ein-mobile_> 各位的单车要多少钱啊？
<MeaCulpa> 起码要配个不压迫盆低血管的坐垫吧
<MeaCulpa> 否则...
<adam8157> 10块钱的T还是 freeflying 送的
<onlylove> 10块的T？哪里买的，能穿么，不掉颜色，不缩水？
<onlylove> 做工咋样
<adam8157> onlylove: 我大ubuntu的文化衫
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: jiero ^^
<onlylove> adam8157: 是不是单纱的，很薄的那种……
<Ein-mobile_> 我现在穿的最便宜的衣服，快干衫，39元人民币。
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得沃尔玛也没那么便宜啊
<adam8157> onlylove: MeaCulpa jiero 是这款  https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=834
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪，10欧啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个是法郎还是英镑
<adam8157> onlylove: 质量一般
<adam8157> onlylove: 英镑吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 我以为10人民币
<freeflying> gfrog: copenhagen
<onlylove> adam8157: 算啦，我等只能用软妹币的和壕没有共同语言
<adam8157> onlylove: 这价格是给英国人看的
<onlylove> adam8157: 昨天还有人说18软妹币的鞋子在国外60欧
<adam8157> onlylove: 回力么
<onlylove> adam8157: 飞跃还是啥的……你看看昨天log要不
<adam8157> onlylove: 20块的回力在王府井卖300 专坑老外
<adam8157> onlylove: 估计是类似的东西
<onlylove> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w7203054-1520122891.9.1mFeUn&id=4425014406
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 夏装GNU/Linux电脑系统t恤 ubuntu加fedora标志 IT男士短袖体恤-淘宝网
<huntxu> adam8157: 回力怎麽啦
<adam8157> huntxu: 烂
<huntxu> adam8157: 中國民族品牌
<onlylove> adam8157: 估计你那衣服也就这价格吧，没准还便宜
<adam8157> huntxu: 不过如果你脚不宽的话还可以
<huntxu> onlylove: ubuntu+fedora標志。。。是畫他們兩個拿刀互砍？
<adam8157> onlylove: 这衣服谁敢穿
<onlylove> adam8157: 有问题么……可以换其他图案
<yunfan> adam8157: 据说有个澳洲人天天故意找最拥挤的时候去王府井， 别人问他为什么，他说一辈子都没见过这么多人
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大。
<onlylove> 什么java android c++
<yunfan> adam8157: 老外一辈子都没见过回力嘛
 * gfrog 求移民啊。 cc freeflying adam8157 
<adam8157> onlylove: 劝你别买这大logo的, 太那啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 铜球
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<onlylove> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-56302351.36.M0L4pq&id=5887785332&
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 1个性T恤 IT短袖 Web服务器软件Apache阿帕奇 纯棉夏装满120包邮-淘宝网
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个小
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有 你的思路是错误的 不能拿bom说事 王府井店铺租金贵呢 员工贵呢
<adam8157> onlylove: 你一定要给自己打上码农的flag么...
<onlylove> adam8157: 木有啊……随便点的
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都到魔都
<yunfan> onlylove: 必须印nginx
<onlylove> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-56302351.38.eRrSqz&id=9437232578&
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 80后童年梦的回忆 卡通经典之作 龙猫休闲款短袖T恤-淘宝网
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个龙猫的
<onlylove> yunfan: nginx做啥……
<imtxc> 什么玩艺
<jiero> adam8157: 卖各种设计体恤的还是很少啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 我给你看个我买的最成功的T a sec
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得天猫有个定制的，就是你给他图他给你做
<imtxc> 掉线了一下回来又是各种炫耀
<adam8157> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4-18355328802.27.hFBBbJ&id=18926991921
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 品牌初中高中大学生青少年黑色摇滚韩版潮男士体T恤男短袖上衣服-淘宝网
<onlylove> imtxc: 壕在炫耀那10英镑的衣服，说10块钱
<imtxc> onlylove, 忽略之
<yunfan> onlylove: 前途不大
<onlylove> yunfan: 我刚看了，nginx那个太难看
<onlylove> yunfan: 都是webserver，何苦相互为难，lighttpd都没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 必须死
<onlylove> yunfan: 必须死的是oracle
<mk3548208> 干嘛这么诅咒oracle
<onlylove> 你咋不问干吗这么诅咒apache
<gfrog> freeflying: -_-
<imtxc> onlylove, yunfan 那种印的是不是一洗就掉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 大土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总看这个 http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=286233
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ giant tcr c3 整车 6700套件 R1轮组 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> imtxc: 你见过一洗就掉的？问问卖衣服的
<imtxc> onlylove, 没穿过这种
<imtxc> onlylove, 卖衣服的? C家么?
<onlylove> imtxc: 有不一样的印刷方式，有胶印，丝网，还有别的
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正衣服上的图案都这么来的
<imtxc> onlylove, 印刷的不好
<imtxc> onlylove, 弄用线织的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 线织的？那得多钱啊，再说了，彩色怎么和白色混在一起不被看出别说就那么一点
<imtxc> onlylove, 总比十字绣看的清楚
<iMadper> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 看这里
<onlylove> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.50.V2tVEb&id=17474789590
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 来图定做个性diyT恤定制 文化衫 广告衫 班服 工作服情侣短袖t恤-tmall.com天猫
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34553
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 英特尔宣布新CEO Brian Krzanich 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34555
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | AMD显卡的开源驱动胜过NVIDIA
<onlylove> 这个真无聊了
<imtxc> 擦噢  更新了一下系统 fcitx  这是怎么了
<imtxc> gao ji 
<yunfan> imtxc: 被热水泡会掉色 我以前有几件这种Tee 现在已经看不清图案了
<imtxc> yunfan, 掉色后估计很难看
<onlylove> yunfan: 多热的水啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 就一般的热水 
<onlylove> yunfan: 一般的热水……就是那种刚烧开的么
<yunfan> imtxc: 不用估计 非常难看 颜色混一块 我那又是白衬衫 就跟上面有一团你吧一样
<yunfan> 泥巴
<ymy> 恭喜啊
<yunfan> 但是我有个机器人马文的Tee 那个没掉色 不知道为毛 那个也是热转印的
<imtxc> yunfan, ....
<imtxc> 大家有用fcitx 4.2.7 的么, 我这里好奇怪, 在没有输入法图标的时候输入的是中文, 切换后显示图标了,输入的是英文, 跟以前反过来了...
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Hedy Lamarr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> 这姐姐nb
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 她这个睫毛是真的假的 都能看到影子
<yunfan> freeflying: 不是说ubuntu one在国内有镜像么 怎么我在公司半天都同步不下来
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 假的吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 从来没用用ubuntu one成功同步过文件……
<cherrot> iMadper, 受不了了 我拿脚本写好了
<jesse__> imtxc: 天朝？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 到公司crawl了俩小时了
<imtxc> jesse__: 恩，我在我的祖国
<jesse__> imtxc: 诶。dropbbox呗。称着能用赶快用
<imtxc> jesse__: 恩，dropbox速度很不错
<jesse__> imtxc: ubuntuone 只有 unity版的装了吧。
<imtxc> jesse__: 不了解，以前别人给我发过ubuntu one的分享链接，反正我没会用
<yunfan> imtxc: 刚成功了
<yunfan> 以后拿这个当贴图 repo
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 又到周末了
<fullenergy> imtxc:在fcitx输入法设置里将键盘移到第一位就回来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<imtxc> fullenergy: 谢谢
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jesse__> 这个IRC和哪个gtalk互通？
<MeaCulpa> jesse__: 仅对还没block gtalk bot的人，yes
 * MeaCulpa 为啥那些shell板块的老外开口闭口POSIX...
<iwii> google talk 有网页版本吗？
<justone> 我这里根本上不去啊    是也要翻墙么
<justone> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 东方红上每天都会有些牛逼货啊。
<sjd_zeus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dnDeo0yhIws#!
<sjd_zeus> 这技巧，忒猛了
<imtxc> jesse__: 居然不ignore gtalkbot
<imtxc> jesse__: 乃会在这个频道被歧视的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我发现我还是适合薄膜键盘
<imtxc> iMadper: 手好酸
<imtxc> 不知道乃们用黑轴的人怎么用的
<M3aCu1pa> 黑轴打游戏不错
<imtxc> M3aCu1pa: &&&&侬是我们的酷啪叔么
<imtxc> M3aCu1pa: 好多马甲
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 侬好
<M3aCu1pa> 撇条专用马甲
<imtxc> 。。
<hacklu> part
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: http://codepad.org/XjGEYeLk
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Python code - 9 lines - codepad
<xsky> hello
<huntxu> imtxc: 竟有人自稱適合薄膜
<^k^> xsky, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<xsky> 呵呵，
<xsky> 机器人？
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 看她拿掉鸡毛那一瞬间，服了
<sjd_zeus> 举起来我就服了
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 你不能举？
<sjd_zeus> 这得多高的平衡技巧呀
<sjd_zeus> roylez_, 你丫才不举呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 404
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，少一个字
<abeian> 确实很厉害啊，那是哪个国家的啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 咋了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那种默认参数的额写法以前我写的后端里有不少 额 居然没出事
<yunfan> 感谢cgi式的调用啊
<iwii> yunfan: 这个ds不是局部变量吗？
<iwii> yunfan: show完就销毁了吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃适合塑料薄膜么？
<iwii> yunfan: http://eval.in/20319
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ Paste #20319 - eval.in
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 省几个字有意义么
<MeaCulpa> "BM上海Java技术中心"
<MeaCulpa> 有这个东西？？！！
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 北京最近天气很好哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 大漠孤烟直？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没烟啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你请我们来玩不
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 北京真心没得玩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有人请即可
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 走 爬山去
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> huntxu: 薄膜手不累啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 对对对
<imtxc> gfrog: 就那种很软的那种键盘适合我
<chesterwang> 很软？
<chesterwang> 机械键盘咋样啊
 * imtxc 右手无名指和小拇指的键按着好累
<chesterwang> 相反 我是左手小指比较累
<gfrog> imtxc: 那种不叫薄膜好伐。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那叫~什么
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> gfrog: …………………………擦
<imtxc> gfrog: 那不就是薄膜键盘么
<ugoub> www.logitech.com/k360
<alvin_rxg> Title: Logitech® Wireless Keyboard K360 (@ logitech.com)
<fly-wood> idr
<sjd_zeus> 厉害吧
<sjd_zeus> 太佩服这女的了
<iMadper> cherrot: 脚本 +1
<iMadper> imtxc: 掌托
<cherrot> iMadper, 估计要慢很多  不管了 实现了再说
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 看我大朝鲜儿童描述她 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac591945
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 神奇的朝鲜！开挂的朝鲜儿童！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<sjd_zeus> roylez_, 这个也很猛呀，那么转，也不晕
<iMadper> cherrot: 不会慢的. 
<adam8157> roylez_: 为毛acfun的视频出不来?
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩，确实如此
<roylez_> adam8157: 没试过 chrome
<adam8157> roylez_: .... 你怎么看的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看过，记得...
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: chrome也不行
<adam8157> roylez_: 什么情况...
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣那些写播放器的根本就只会用windows
<iMadper> adam8157: roylez_: $: firefox --version  ==>  Mozilla Firefox 20.0.1   表示没问题. 
<imtxc> roylez_: .....
<adam8157> 20.0 here
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这里正常播放, 你开adblocks了? 所以不行?
<adam8157> iMadper: 关了也不行
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这里开开也可以...
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper ff20，打不开。
 * gfrog 挂代理试试，躲开小区缓存
<iGoogle> 能ping通的tracker，为啥拿不到peer list
<iMadper> iGoogle: 端口给封了
<iGoogle> 那边？
<iMadper> iGoogle: 用deluge, 连接tracker的走代理, 下载不走代理 就行了
<iGoogle> 80的都有哦。咋会封
<iGoogle> 这个在transmission没办法分开
<iMadper> iGoogle: 80....
<iMadper> iGoogle: 用deluge吧
<iGoogle> deluge不喜欢
<iMadper> iGoogle: 乖, 别挑食~
<iGoogle> 那水滴，是啥写的去了。
<iGoogle> 很早用过，一样没速度。
<iGoogle> 记得只有benliud有速度
<iMadper> 你tracker单独走一个代理, 能拿到peer了呀
<iGoogle> transmission没这设置
<iMadper> iGoogle: 所以用 deluge嘛~
<iGoogle> proxy都取消了。
<iGoogle> 导出peer list? 多好
<iMadper> iGoogle: 可以导出?
<iGoogle> 我想的
<iGoogle> 直接发peer list，以后。lol
<iMadper> ....
<iGoogle> 不断刷新
<iMadper> peer会死的
<iGoogle> 开玩笑嘛
<roylez_> iMadper iGoogle 你俩兄弟干啥呢
<iMadper> roylez_: 一起商量给你起个新外号呢~ 
<iGoogle> roylez_: 尾巴。记得天天开手机。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你干啥呢
<iGoogle> 又长尾巴了。回家了？
<imtxc> iMadper: test
<iGoogle> 我带 iMadper 去找你。
<imtxc> iMadper: weechat 重启后居然你又回到ignore list了，怪不得我以为神一个人在那里说了一串儿
<iMadper> ....
<iGoogle> 把酷胖叫上，你们俩猜拳请客。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iGoogle> iMadper: 扁 imtxc
 * imtxc momo iGoogle
<yunfan> iGoogle: 把你的ubuntuone给我共享下 我这有你以前给共享的tex教程 额
<iGoogle> 啥时候共享过tex教程？
<yunfan> 有 
<iGoogle> ● ls
<iGoogle> colorlist.png                     PGF-Tikz幻灯.pdf  一份不太简短的LATEX介绍.pdf
<iGoogle> Graphics in LaTEX using TikZ.pdf  xcolor颜色名.png  制作投影幻灯片.pdf
<iGoogle> LATEX Notes v1.24.pdf             表格演示.pdf
<imtxc> ....
<iGoogle> 就这些？
<yunfan> 好像不是 是 一个教程目录 来自 eexpress
<yunfan> 除非这id不是你
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 我就这些了
<yunfan> 现在只有两个了 额
<yunfan> 昨天还有许多 hell
<iGoogle> 。
<yunfan> 多起来了 刚才没同步上
<iGoogle> 昨天晚上没开机。你碰鬼了哦
<yunfan> 你以为你不开机 他那边就没有？
<yunfan> 你脑子短路了咯
<iGoogle> 一边去
<yunfan> 被我说中
<yunfan> 大家互相分享下 ~/bin 目录吧
<yunfan> 肯定有好玩的东西
<Stifler|BIG> test
<^k^> Stifler|BIG, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<imtxc> yunfan: 木有 ~/bin 啊，先把你的分享出来
<adam8157> 只有~/binary
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看看怎么共享出来
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你。。。这取名这么长，你的alias搞那么短
<iGoogle> gc gg wc 
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这名字好有mac风格
<yunfan> imtxc: 你邮箱多少？ 他这只能share with xxx这样
<imtxc> yunfan: txc.yang  gamil
<yunfan> 好了
<yunfan> 把你的乱七八糟的 最好是文档目录也给我共享下
<yunfan> ubuntuone的客户端真烂  还非要去网页才能设置共享
<imtxc> yunfan:  高端啊 还要注册
<yunfan> imtxc: 有设置共享文件那种 
<imtxc> yunfan: 直接不能发出来外链么
<yunfan> imtxc: 文件可以 文件夹我还没找到办法
<roylez_> adam8157: 叫 ~/binary的渣渣
<yunfan> http://ubuntuone.com/6WV3szJvM3EQYLOC5RV1p7  imtxc 比如这个文件
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: {长度=>665.00 B, "disposition"=>"inline; filename=pyforth.py", "type"=>"text/x-python"}
<yunfan> 怀疑蛋蛋在炫耀自己的MBP
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不会用apple家的东西的
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚才找回了ubuntu one 的密码
<imtxc> yunfan: 我发现我有你想要的东西
<yunfan> adam8157: 深表怀疑 王垠 哼哼
 * adam8157 不会用所有必须用apple生态系统的东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕 http://t.cn/zTlwYXP
<yunfan> imtxc: 好 分享下 我的 jyf1987 at giaml
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ GIGABYTE 技嘉 Aivia Osmium 机械键盘（红轴） 799元包邮_京东商城优惠_键盘鼠标_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会买这杂牌...
<imtxc> yunfan: http://imagebin.org/256269  这个 要么
<yunfan> imtxc: 这不是ee的么 她给咱家共享过 nnd
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，12年2月的，我上次找回密码登陆ubuntu one就为了收这个
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有别的么 我记得你在国际大厂上班啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 掌托不错。
<yunfan> 难道没有内部培训什么的
<yunfan> 就是满纸黑话那种
<imtxc> yunfan: ....
<yunfan> 读一页high三次的
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的是一本道么
<yunfan> DFA CFA
<yunfan> NFA 下推自动机 串线编码
<\q> http://smarterer.com
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ Skill Tests - Smarterer
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个不如github分享来的容易
<\q> yunfan: 向你炫耀下：http://photo.weibo.com/2607627961/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3573918918638949?refer=weibofeedv5
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<yunfan> imtxc: 我喜欢用hg 另外图什么的用git就有点扯了
<imtxc> yunfan: 话说你为嘛用上ubuntu了
<yunfan> \q: 额 这也能炫耀？？
<yunfan> \q: 都是些低级的停留在语言层面的东西啊
<yunfan> \q: CSAPP, linker & loader这种书才能上台面哈 其他的只是手册
<yunfan> imtxc: 我一直就用ubuntu from 6.06
<yunfan> 当然我的硬盘里第一个分区为LFS保留
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧，没有客户端用这个分享功能真蛋疼
<yunfan> imtxc: 考虑去改改官方的那个 那个就是个nautilus插件功能
<\q> yunfan: 好吧我繼續修煉
<yunfan> \q: 我看你相册里有个d3的图 那个我感觉还不错 d3用起来跟graphviz比如何呢？
<yunfan> \q: 这是我的 graphviz 生成的个人兴趣爱好图
<yunfan> http://photo.weibo.com/1659648632/talbum/detail/photo_id/3440850769669388
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<yunfan> \q: 如果你有什么书籍可以击中图中的任意node都可以给我共享资料 jyf1987 at giaml dot com
<\q> yunfan: 應用場景不一樣，d3是前端數據可視化，graphviz專指圖的可視化，而且實現的算法比d3多得多了。論與研究領域的結合程度，ogdf是最高端的（我最近打算研究）
<yunfan> \q: 说是这么说 可是实际上我能用到的graphviz工具 他们用的算法都不怎么好 
<yunfan> 当然也有可能是我没掌握用法
<yunfan> 我一直想要个可以给node设置斥力和引力的graphviz算法
<yunfan> 但是看起来没有
<\q> graphviz的neato用的就是spring embedder
<\q> yunfan: 要學習的話看Handbook of Graph Drawing and Visualization有電子版，應該還沒出版
<ofan> happyaron: 看到你的proposal了 XD
<\q> graphviz不是當lib用的，是當tool用的
<adam8157> ofan: 什么什么
<yunfan> \q: 没出版你怎么知道的？ 我就是拿他当工具用的 一般我用 dot 有时候也用fdp
<ofan> adam8157: http://wiki.debian.org/SummerOfCode2013/StudentApplications#ZFS_on_Linux_integration
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: SummerOfCode2013/StudentApplications - Debian Wiki
<\q> ofan: 昨天才發現今天截止……報名太晚了，有點擔心
<adam8157> ofan: fuse?
<ofan> \q: 你投啥了
<ofan> \q: 啥项目的
<ofan> adam8157: ZFS移植吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 伸手党求一个dot画topo图的模板
<\q> ofan: ogdf
<imtxc> \q: 铜球
<adam8157> ofan: 是啊 通过fuse的吧 否则有协议问题
<yunfan> imtxc: 模板？
<yunfan> imtxc: 都是按需去写的啊 我还开始metaprogramming 至少在dot上
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，配色 什么的
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个配色是我调了n久的 额
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> imtxc: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/graph/i.dot
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: {长度=>2.62 kiB, "type"=>"application/octet-stream"}
<ofan> adam8157: 不懂，蓉蓉做的是debian植入
<yunfan> imtxc: 不怎么简洁  没怎么看懂dot那个鸟教程
<ofan> adam8157: 貌似协议没问题了
<adam8157> ofan: 必须有问题, 我看不到内容, 估计是fuse
<\q> imtxc: topo圖都是糙快猛生成的，不講究優美……graphviz各種語言binding還是很多的，但是學了更麻煩，我都是 puts "digraph {" 這樣生成的
<imtxc> yunfan: 这些颜色是你手工调的？？
<imtxc> \q: ...
<ofan> adam8157: 里面写的大部分代码用的CDDL,还有DKMS啥的
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的 哥本来就会css嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 牛
<ofan> \q: 报名也不算完，我今天才交
<ofan> 只是过了deadline就不能改了
 * imtxc 下班
<\q> imtxc: 從復雜的開始做：http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/media/uml-diagrams-using-graphviz-dot.php 做完一遍就豁然開朗了，當然還是記不住，但以後用到稍微查一查就會
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ Forever For Now - UML Diagrams Using Graphviz Dot
<\q> ofan: 而且被拒了也沒有換的機會……
<ofan> \q: 恩 也是
<yunfan> \q: 做一个基于引力的吧
<yunfan> \q: 模拟物理的 远距离上引力起作用 近距离斥力起作用 这样可以来的图不重叠（斥力）又可以紧凑(引力)
<\q> yunfan: spring embedder早有了，ogdf和研究結合最緊密的
<yunfan> \q: show me the sample code
<ofan> yunfan: 你说的那个叫弹簧吧
<yunfan> ofan: 呵呵 物理上是这样的 
<yunfan> 所以科学家不好找统一的力 :]
<\q> yunfan: 我寫了兩個最基礎的：https://github.com/MaskRay/ForceDirected/tree/master/src boost裏也有幾個布局算法
<yunfan> \q: 好 看看 鉴于你微薄更新频繁 哥关注你了
<\q> 現在我對這個了解也不多，不過等到暑假結束就刮目相看吧……
<yunfan> 以前你不是满口黑话么 怎么被大学上了以后 就这样了 诶
<yunfan> \q: 没有example 
<\q> ofan: erlang ghc ocaml squeak(smalltalk)它們都有個共性：編譯器大部分是用本語言寫的……
<yunfan> forth 也是 :]
<\q> yunfan: 當然沒example...我寫的東西都是proof of concept的，知道會寫了就不想實現邊角的不有趣部分了
<yunfan> \q: 我说你那个repo 我去看了src/main.cc 都有cmdline解析 当然要给我sample给看看了
<ofan> \q: 不都是么
<yunfan> gcc难道不是本语言写的？
<yunfan> python都有pypy呢 额
<ofan> gcc改c++了
<yunfan> gcc又不是c compiler
<yunfan> 改定义了
<\q> yunfan: 不一樣，上面這些東西都是reference implementation，現狀甚至更殘酷，唯一的實現
<yunfan> \q: 好吧 你总算认识到这一点了
<yazi> 我今天装bt5安装vmware tools显示use commond not found，怎么解决啊
<ofan> \q: erlang vm用erlang写的？
<yunfan> 命中要害
<yunfan> +=10086
<trackc> 输入qq验证码：
<yunfan> ofan: 你的项目不搞了？
<ofan> yunfan: 啥项目
<yunfan> ofan: 去年你不是说要弄学生项目么
<yunfan> ofan: 对了 我说的那个磁盘存储redis的有项目了 edis 你去搜下
<yunfan> 前不久老外开了个项目
<ofan> yunfan: 弄啥学生项目
<ofan> 最近在写bot
<ofan> http://www.erlang.se/doc/programming_rules.pdf 很不错
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: {长度=>75.22 kiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<yunfan> ofan: 什么类型的bot?
<ofan> yunfan: irc bot...
<yunfan> ofan: 尼吗  去年我说我的redis想法的时候 你还说你要搞项目 没时间弄
<ofan> 拖了好几年了
<yunfan> ofan: 还忽悠我去跟你一起搞
<yunfan> 用erlang?
<ofan> yunfan: 纳呢... 你不是说你不搞了么
<ofan> yunfan: haskell
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你的项目我不搞不会有影响吧 原来你是要我来给你搞
<yunfan> ofan: 有个项目你可以弄弄 只是我的一个idea
<yunfan> ofan: github不是有图示提交么？ 这个许多人觉得不错 我想如果弄成动态的 会更吸引人 这样你可以弄个服务 别人给你一个人的repo地址 然后你给他生成一系列提交动画 他拿去做自己的简历附加 这个不是挺好的么
<yunfan> ofan: 有个教授曾经做过一个全球人口的按年增长的动画 印象挺深的
<ofan> yunfan: 你说commit history?
<ofan> 有个工具可以产生那种动画的
<yunfan> ofan: 恩 可以考虑下
<yunfan> 原来有 那有web的么 可扩展么
<ofan> 没大意思，比较花哨而已
<ofan> yunfan: https://code.google.com/p/gource/ 这个？
<yunfan> 我想弄个动态的简历 我觉得这样比老长的doc有说服力
<yunfan> ofan: 你看一个人的简历主要是突出介绍两个东西 工作经历 与 掌握技能
<huntxu> yunfan: http://code.google.com/p/gource/
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: gource - software version control visualization - Google Project Hosting 
<ofan> yunfan: ...至于么
<yunfan> 一般来说 简历上只会写最后掌握的技能
<yunfan> 但是实际上你是在不同的工作经历中学来的
<ofan> 不过数据可视化最近确实很热门的
<yunfan> 我想可以弄个动态的基于时间周的简历  随着时间增长 呈现你的工作经历
<yunfan> 并且根据你的工作经历加入你掌握的技能
<ofan> https://code.google.com/p/logstalgia/ 这个也有点意思
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: logstalgia - website access log visualization - Google Project Hosting 
<yunfan> 这些技能合并到你个人的技能树里去 你的个人技能树就是根据以往的工作经历生成的
<yunfan> 这样多好玩
<ofan> 有个视频是根据server log岩石ddos攻击过程的
<yunfan> 这个东西还可以长期挂在那 当你日常掌握了什么 比如像豆瓣上读书页面那样 读完一本书打个标记之类
<yunfan> 而你可以掌握一个技能 去标记下 让别人给认证 
<yunfan> 然后你的动态简历事件流里会多一笔记录 任何时候 访问人员都可以一直重放这些过程到当前
<ofan> yunfan: 不就是linkedin那功能么
<yunfan> 我觉得这个做成服务会很有意思
<yunfan> ofan: 本质上web网站都一样 不就是看表现么
<ofan> linkedin有了，你可以endorse别人技能
<yunfan> 这只是收集数据
<yunfan> 重点在于数据呈现
<yunfan> 决定今晚回去把这个想法写出来
<yunfan> \q: d3快速掌握需要多久？ 我会jquery
<ofan> js的东西，感觉都没需要很长时间的
<yoona> 整天玩游戏的倍感压力
<ofan> dota毁一生
<ofan> 为啥我没帽子了
<yoona> ^-^!
<imtxc> ofan: 他们把你的帽子卖给 iMadper 了
<ofan> nnnnd
<yunfan> dotnet?
<Stifler|BIG> dota我最爱
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡, 他自己一个临时的帽子. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ............
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 临时的都没有了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 明明就是你把他的买过来了
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<Pudge> dota毁一生，网友穷三代
<Pudge> 这谁说的
<kiss_kill> 有人吗？
<^k^> kiss_kill, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<kiss_kill> 日
<kiss_kill> 机器
<kiss_kill> 天气
<onlylove> 求解，linux方向的helpdesk是啥
<freeflying> onlylove: just an other helpdeskt
<popolon> http://cdn.styleforum.net/4/46/46a269f0_yU7bA.gif
<onlylove> freeflying: 咱说中文
<onlylove> freeflying: 而且这个an other 和another啥关系
<mk3548208> clear
<justone> ?
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
 * jiero quit
<cifer> clear
<cifer> clear
<cifer> 学会五笔了
<hoovog> 请问：一个闭源软件如果使用了GPL部分代码，只提供二进制文件，那么我们怎么能判断出这个软件是否使用了GPL代码?
<rich> 大家好啊
<rich> 有人吗
<^k^> rich, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<rich> 谁能推荐一个能够识别是否是系统必须进程关闭的软件谢谢
<onlylove> hoovog: 不能
<onlylove> rich: 自己搜下必须的吧……哪些是我也不知到
<rich> 搜不到 貌似自由你们这种专业人士才会用吧
<hoovog> onlylove 我刚才在ubuntu频道问一个老外他说可以，只是需要做很多工作。我英语不太好，没法继续聊下去，就在这里来问问
<onlylove> hoovog: 反编译什么的，如果硬要这么干挺麻烦
<rich> kk
<rich> 这个可以吗
<rich>   ThreadMaster 
<Pudge> hoovog: 对的，反编译，对比代码相似度，一般这种案子要审好几年，没几个人愿意弄
<hoovog> onlylove 哦，那就是说不要抱有侥幸心理，还是有办法知道的了?
<onlylove> hoovog: 我好奇的是为啥不遵守协议
<ofan> onlylove: 没有an other
<hoovog> onlylove 例如一些商业公司偷偷用了linux或者一些gpl开源项目的代码，修改后直接卖钱而不遵守协议。
<onlylove> hoovog: openwrt，自己搜，这个是思科利用linux做的东西被发现没办法开源的衍生物
<UbuntuTalk> Waxberry Li 的昵称已更改为 Waxberry。
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] 刚买了个Ubuntu的杯子
<hoovog> onlylove 呃，微软好像也用过gpl的东西吧。一般遇上这种事情，公司会不会被罚到破产还是只是道德上谴责一下?
<onlylove> hoovog: 为啥我感觉你打算那么做
<suping> steam更新后出现Fatal  Error：Failed to load libsteam.so
<suping> 英文看不懂啊
<hoovog> onlylove 没有，没有。我就是好奇而已。
<Fossilet> 有人找工作吗？:-)
<onlylove> hoovog: 经常有这事，只能谴责下，没有办法
<onlylove> Fossilet: 你找人么
<Fossilet> ^_^，内推有奖励。
<rich> suping 你在玩steam的什么游戏啊
<rich> suping 你在玩steam的什么游戏啊
<suping> 我以前买了cs
<suping> 我现在单系统arch，装了steam还没进去过
<suping> 为什么装好steam还进不去
<suping> 玩kz玩了好几年
<suping> Fatal Error:Failed to load libsteam.so  怎么解决这个问题啊
<suping> 我在网上搜不到
<imtxc> iMadper: 你带C套不闷么
<hihi> 好多人啊
<hihi> 大家有装ubuntu  13版本的不
<roylez> Fossilet: 什么公司？
<gebjgd> hihi: 不装13
<roylez> gebjgd: 四德国佬
<iMadper> imtxc: 闷点儿.
<rich1> cs source?
<rich1> 你把他卸载了 安装一个最新的版本 试一试
<jamesarch> 问下各位大牛 学C语言 谁的视频教程比较好
<Fossilet> roylez, 互联网
<jamesarch> 額 
<jiero> roylez  乐乐
<fatboy> 在的人不少阿
<ttttttt> ubunu  phone什么时候出来啊
<fatboy> 这个还很早吧
<fatboy> 话说这ubuntu-phone多少rmb？
<ttttttt> 好资源咧
<jiero> 手机真的没啥关注的。。。
<jiero> 只打电话罢
<fatboy> 能随时随地用ubuntu-phone编程
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 啥不。
<jiero> 直接平板
<fatboy> 有平板的ubuntu？
<jiero> 自己装。。。
<rich1> 起码25oo以上
<jiero> 说的是平板点电脑带键盘的。
<ttttttt> qml吧
<jiero> 反正没个统一的
<jiero> 根本不想互相劝，都只是想，我的。。。
<jiero> canoncial 的发言或者非发言就是，跟着我走
<fatboy> 呵呵
<fatboy> 2500贵死了
<jiero> 。。。
<fatboy> 感觉还算树莓派把
<fatboy> 那伙不错
<jiero> 应该比ipad贵
<fatboy> 。。。。。。。。
<fatboy> 那没意思里
<fatboy> 我也下了，洗洗睡了
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席还没睡
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸还没睡
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡还没睡
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐还没睡
<cherrot> iMadper, python慢死了
<Eins-mobile> irc
<Eins-mobile> 
<cherrot> iMadper, C语言1秒1000个密码，python 一秒10个 差2个数量级。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 好吧... 渣渣python...
<cherrot> iMadper, 慢如狗 唉
<cherrot> iMadper, 不过起码比乱猜靠谱点。。。用字典了
<jiero> tenzu 疼疼
<barsarm> hello every nightcat there, welcome me for my first visit here
<knownbad> Welcome.
<knownbad> Well, that's because this is Chinese language channel.
<knownbad> And you may get some replies if you chat in there..
<xq> 什么叫助记符短语式密码呢，最近做一个数据库作业好困惑的说
<xq> 有木有人知道呢 好忧伤啊 
<iMadper> fjl的数据库作业?
<xq> 嗯 我们要找出助记符短语式密码
<knownbad> barsarm: Perhaps?
<knownbad> There are smaller number of people here are proficient in English.
<barsarm> 了解，那就更好了～
<iMadper> 四川交大的. 好高级.
<knownbad> IPV6 还真不少。
<barsarm> 有影响么
<knownbad> 应该没有，希望 IPV6 更普遍些。
<barsarm> 迟早的事，其实有什么区别呢
<yunfan1> ofan: 刚写完就给你老看了 http://geek42.info/post/dynamic-resume/
<^k^> yunfan1 ... ⇪ Geek42 » Post: 动态简历
<^k^>  05:31
<ofan> yunfan: 哈哈哈哈
<syf> 每次打开无线连接都要输密码，有没有解决办法
<ymy> wicd
<syf> wicd能自动连接吗
<ymy> 能啊
<syf> 怎么设
<ymy> wicd-gtk
<syf> 我想开机自动连接
<ymy> 把wicd弄成自动启动
<ymy> 启动了就自动连接
<syf> 明白了，谢,能不能buneng 告诉我系统自带 的是什么
<ymy> 啥系统？
<syf> lubuntu
<syf> 10.4
<syf> 能否设置
<ymy> 我猜是networkmanager
<ymy> 没用过lubuntu
<ymy> 应当能
<syf> 好，谢谢
<koko_zk> 求助啊 kde的那个终端中光标不能顶行 一选中文字 那些文字就后退。。
<ymy> 我试了， 可以啊
<koko_zk> 我的不可以呢 刚装的
<ymy> 我前天装的
<koko_zk> arch的
<ymy> 我也是arch
<ymy> konsole？
<koko_zk> 恩
<ymy> 我的没问题
<koko_zk> 明明没有空格看上去都像是有个空格在中间
<ymy> 字体问题？
<koko_zk> 只有在终端的时候才有这种问题
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-04
<cherrot> iMadper, python不慢
<cherrot> iMadper, 瓶颈在popen上 和语言无关
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<imtxc> 刚刚路过厦门驻京办，丫们里面停一堆车居然是连号
<cherrot> imtxc, 炸了算球
<chengshiding> 那个企业
<sikao_lfs> 现在的电磁环境太复杂了。。。。。。我们家附近晚上一天24小时不关无线路由器的有15家。。。。。白天，我的终端已经满满的全是无线路由器。。。。。真的希望电信，联通，移动把无线价格降下来，带宽上去。。。。。免得这么多人使用无线路由器增加成本。
<sikao_lfs> http://code.bulix.org/46q8ht-83430    这是昨晚2点多和今天早上抓的记录。。。。。24小时不关路由器。。。。
<^k^> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<sikao_lfs> 白天终端已经显示不过来了。。。。。不蹭网天理难容啊。。。。。。。。
<piggybox> 路由开开关关多麻烦啊
<sikao_lfs> 建议大家都蹭网。。。。。买宽带实在是太败坏我们喜欢折腾的群体名声了。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 目前相关工具有aircrack-ng   reaver   mdk3
<imtxc> cherrot: 就是贵司对面
<sikao_lfs> mdk3除个别新路由器搞不定外，可以让附近电磁环境完全崩溃。
<cherrot> imtxc, 不认的
<imtxc> cherrot: 同去同去，革了他们
<sikao_lfs> 我感觉mdk3完全是小型战术核弹啊。强烈谴责我们群体里某些人乱用，损人不利己的行为。
<cherrot> imtxc, 有妹子没？
<imtxc> cherrot: 我？
<cherrot> imtxc, 当然不是你 
<cherrot> imtxc, 驻京办里
<imtxc> cherrot: 我又没进去里面
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦 我刚明白过来，前面一句有鄙视我的意思？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你个死鬼 媒婆都给我会员了，你快给我续俩月的
<cherrot> imtxc, 那是必须的鄙视
<cherrot> imtxc, 我没了。。。离职了。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: P 
<cherrot> imtxc, 入职后在包养你
<imtxc> cherrot: 你丫回去毕业去了
<imtxc> cherrot: 那你什么时候回来
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，好，你回来之后我以后的qq会员就靠你了。
<cherrot> imtxc, 7月份，想我就菊花洗净飞过来
<imtxc> ch
<imtxc> cherrot: 不行
<imtxc> cherrot: 你先得给我的微薄加个大V
<cherrot> imtxc, 我都木有 
<imtxc> cherrot: 7月正式入职就有了啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 到时候别忘了我的会员、大V、还有DN
<imtxc> cherrot: 还有qq游戏里面的那个蓝钻， 总被人踢  气死了
<cherrot> imtxc, 活该
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 死兔子
<cherrot> imtxc, lol
<chengshiding> g
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<chengshiding> 有人在吗？
<^k^> chengshiding, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<chengshiding> 这个频道的机器人自动回复经常导致我的客户端自动退出
<jesse__> 水。
<fatboy> 白天大家都不活跃阿
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> cherrot: 管道会慢?
<cherrot> iMadper, 开管道启动新的进程
<iMadper> cherrot: 因为每次都要启动一个外部进程吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩. 是
<cherrot> iMadper, 速度上基本没有差距了 
<iMadper> cherrot: 高级. 你改用动态链接库了?
<cherrot> iMadper, 原来C速度快是因为我没有装unrar...管道开启失败。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 然后那个rarcrack还没有错误提示 傻乎乎的干跑。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 我拿python写了个
<iMadper> cherrot: ........................................................................................................................
<\q> cherrot: 什麽rarcrack？
<imtxc> \q: cherrot : iMadper :
<imtxc> 乃们好
<\q> cherrot: 你密碼忘了？rarcrack每秒多少個密碼？
<iMadper> 10个.
<\q> iMadper: 別開玩笑，10個也太肥了吧
<iMadper> \q: 昨天cherrot说的. 
<cherrot> \q, 100来个
<iMadper> cherrot: 你修改了? 改用动态链接苦了?
<cherrot> iMadper, 没有 
<cherrot> iMadper, C搞不动  就拿python了
<cherrot> iMadper, python 的 os.popen
<iMadper> cherrot: 好吧... 
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么怎么少的人啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 想办法把rar文件读入内存, 然后用python来试密码, 避免管道不停的开关...
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦, 不过好像不行... rar的协议, 貌似不太允许有lib
<jiangfuqiao> 大家都在忙什么啊
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 吃午饭.
<jiangfuqiao> 你们用的是那个软件源啊
<jiangfuqiao> 我总感觉网易的软件源内容太少啊
 * leyle 纯 屌丝。
<jiangfuqiao> 吃饭去了啊
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 用的一个日本的, 不知道叫啥
<jiangfuqiao> 谁有免费的ssh
<jiangfuqiao> 能告诉我么
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: cjb.net
<iMadper> fatboy: http://shellcode.livejournal.com/15635.html    
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ shellcode:
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, VPS 不免费
<cherrot> iMadper, 这样啊
<jiangfuqiao> 这我知道啊
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 意思是我有
<jiangfuqiao> 哪里有免费的
<jiangfuqiao> 你是VPS么
<iMadper> cherrot: 你卖ssh呢? lol~ 那我就不给你捣乱了~
<jiangfuqiao> 哈哈
<jiangfuqiao> 肯定是卖这东西的啊
<iMadper> cherrot: rar不是开放的算法, 所以你只能调用外部的程序.
<\q> cherrot: 不如用windows下的程序啊
<jiangfuqiao> help
<cherrot> \q, windows也是暴力
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, ssh
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 我的VPS 流量用不完。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 三国杀呢。。。
<jiangfuqiao> 借我用啊
<jiangfuqiao> vps
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 要钱哦～
<\q> Advanced RAR Password Recovery
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 跟你不熟～
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么使用啊
<cherrot> \q, 算法都一样 暴力破解
<\q> cherrot: 我知道。但是它明顯不止每秒100..
<cherrot> \q, 效率linux反而高一些  我只是没加多现成或者多进程而已
<jiangfuqiao> 价格怎么算啊
<cherrot> \q, 速度能到多少？
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 你要急用的话就算了 我得过两天才有功夫再开个账户～ 
<jiangfuqiao> 哦
<iMadper> cherrot: win下的那个, 不用管道应该. 
<jiangfuqiao> 我不急用啊
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 10块亲情价～ 可以给你试用一下测测速度
<jiangfuqiao> 我有goagent帐号啊
<jiangfuqiao> 可以啊
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么使用啊
<jiangfuqiao> 要不我支付宝给钱你啊
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, windows就找个ssh客户端 开端口转发  我不会给VPS上VPN的 怕被墙
<cherrot> iMadper, 不懂win下的开发，不用管道难道有dll?
<jiangfuqiao> 多长时间流量 
<jiangfuqiao> 限速不
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 10块一个月  我VPS300G流量
<iMadper> ssh -qTfnN -D 7070 user_name@xxx.xx.xx.x   jiangfuqiao 
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, 美国凤凰城 不要用它开BT开电驴  普通下载随便你
<iMadper> cherrot: 卖vps不好, 你还得自己禁止bt
<jiangfuqiao> 行
<cherrot> iMadper, 靠自觉啊 我不卖的
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 只是没人跟我合租  想缓解一下经济压力
 * iMadper 自觉.
<iMadper> cherrot: 你啥的vps?
<iMadper> cherrot: 企鹅牛敢说自己有经济压力?! 找ban!
<cherrot> iMadper,  企鹅给的都没你高
<iMadper> cherrot: 我现在待业...
<cherrot> iMadper, 美国的VPS  phoenix的
<jiangfuqiao> 我不会弄啊
<jiangfuqiao> 能教教怎么使用么
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: /topic
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: /topic里面有个提问的智慧, 看看再来.
<jiangfuqiao> 还是不会弄啊
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 看提问的智慧, 然后你就不需要来这里问这个问题了, 这个问题在google上有上万篇教程. 
<cherrot> jiangfuqiao, win下有工具 linux就一条命令 iMadper 已经告诉你了
<iMadper> cherrot: 我还告诉他别的更有用的东西, 他连看都不看
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130504/000220.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ NASA中国科学家因下载色情电影被指控为间谍_新闻_腾讯网
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ NASA中国科学家因下载色情电影被指控为间谍_新闻_腾讯网
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p0 (2013-02-24 revision 39474) [i686-linux] 
<jiangfuqiao> passwed
<jiangfuqiao> 密码错了吧
<cherrot> 在NASA下黄片。。是用卫星链路么。。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 急，d盘找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426784 我本来装了win7，两个盘C盘和DP盘，用usb安装了xubuntu 13.04（？）的版本，选择覆盖安装，就是单系统，现在进入系统，但是发现win7下的D盘找不到了 请问怎么办？ 是我没找对地方么？还是没有了？没听说xu
<^k^> buntu安装时会合并硬盘啊。。。。。 急，万望回答。谢谢。
<jiangfuqiao>  你要选择自定义安装啊
<jpm_> 求助啊，ubuntu升级了内核启动不了图形界面了
<iMadper> jpm_: 提示啥得说. 
<iMadper> jpm_: 去看: 提问的智慧
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 你干啥了提示你密码错误? 你怎么操作的?
<jiangfuqiao> 开启ssh 服务后再 输入  jiangfuqiao@192.168.0.101  之后要输密码啊
<jiangfuqiao> 密码多少啊
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 都不说, 我都不知掉你干吗了. 
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 192.168,0.1 是个屁地址呀?!
<iMadper> jiangfuqiao: 是 cherrot 给你的他的服务器地址?!
<jiangfuqiao> 没有啊
<qiao> iMadper: 你给人家娃好好说么。。
<jiangfuqiao> 我说怎么错了
<jpm_> 升级内核后，开机进入是黑的，啥都看不到，于是我进入recovery模式想进入failsafe模式，也进不去，提示fsck。。。
<jiangfuqiao> 不好意思
<iMadper> qiao: 刚才让他看 topic, 他不看...
<iMadper> jpm_: 提示fsck? 就这四个字母?!
<qiao> jiangfuqiao: 恩，你先看下 topic 的提问的智慧好像这个。。
<jpm_> 我现在是用u盘启动的系统，然后我想修改ubuntu所在分区的xorg.conf文件，想把他改掉，结果是不可写的
<iMadper> jpm_: fsck是你硬盘问题
<iMadper> jpm_: 全部提示, 拍照, 上传到网上. 
<jpm_> fsck。。。那一串，一直在那里，，，弄了好久都没反映
<iMadper> jpm_: 或者找到关键句, 整句贴过来. 你只说fsck, 我只能说是硬盘问题
<qiao> jpm_: 你可以选择你的以前的旧内核试试么。。
<jpm_> qiao: 我选择旧内核进去后，默认进入图形界面，听到了开机的声音，但是屏幕是黑的
<qiao> jpm_: 可能是你升级后改变了硬盘引导。。
<iMadper> 听到了开机声音...
<jpm_> 以旧系统进去之后，听到了正常打开登录界面的声音，但是屏幕是黑的
<qiao> jpm_: 试试不要进入图形界面，使用 fsck 检查下你的文件系统之类的。。
<qiao> jpm_: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/fsck-command-examples/
<^k^> qiao ⇪ t: 10 Linux Fsck Command Examples to Check and Repair Filesystem
<iMadper> jpm_: 你用新内核进不去, 应该会帮你你跳到signle user mode猜对.
<jpm_> 我现在是u盘ubuntu系统，我想更改xorg.conf，但是它是不可写的
<iMadper> s/猜/才/
<iMadper> jpm_: 肯定可以写呀, 你怎么挂载的?
<jpm_> iMadper: 我运行u盘ubuntu系统，它自动挂载的
<iMadper> jpm_: 卸载, 自己手动挂载
<jpm_> 好的，我试试
<iMadper> 升级内核而已, 改xorg.conf有效果?
<iMadper> 今天周六, 不然你可以在这里蹲守ubuntu的kernel developer, 见到就骂.  jpm_ 
<ymy> -_-
<jpm_> iMadper: 我是想该xorg.conf进入failsafe不启动显卡
<iMadper> jpm_: ... 那你直接进入signle user mode, 容易多了...
<jpm_> ok。我重启了，试试
<lier__> hello
<^k^> lier__, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<lier__> 没是，给大家请个安
<\q> 凶殘，昨天在iask上累計下載了500MB...
<cherrot> iMadper, 我还没给呢   我账户都没开
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩. 
<iMadper> \q: ... 扫描的吧...
<\q> iMadper: 全部都是文本的
<hulu> linux-signed-image 和 linux-image 有什么不同
<hulu> 有谁知道么？
<ikk-> tt signed
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426787 今天起来打开系统自启动的pidgin就报告崩溃，重启，重新安装都没有什么作用，有朋友遇到这个问题么？ 系统版本是ubuntu13.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssjey — 2013-05-04 13:54
<ofan> 曾经藏书20多g
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntukylin 13.04 四桌面怎么没有了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426789 我是个新手。以前用12.04 的时候有四个桌面 。按ctrl+alt+方向 就能切换桌面。。。 现在找不到这个功能了。。。求指点怎么弄出来 ？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kenn0626 — 2013-05-04 14:27
<\q> ofan: 昨天大量下载datastructure相关的
<Agostop> ??
<Agostop> ubuntu13，安装以后，桌面死了3次了
<Agostop> T^T
<Agostop> 问下，有没有办法把让终端显示英文，让桌面显示为中文
<Agostop> 没人啊？
<iMadper> Agostop: .xprofile里面写上 export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<iMadper> Agostop: 这东西你自己上网就能查到. 
<Agostop> 我是查了，然后才来问的
<Agostop> 多谢你，iMadper
<iMadper> Agostop: 不用. 
<Agostop> imadper
<Agostop> 问下
<Agostop> 这些问题，我想系统了解，该怎么入手？
<Agostop> 就是关于桌面环境管理之类
<jesse__> Agostop: linux渣一样的桌面哪有啥管理啊。都是小技巧一搜一大把。系统学还是看wiki和系统自带的帮助
<Agostop> 嗯嗯……确实感受到了
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于脚本语言中if判断的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426793 Code:  1 #!/bin/bash   2 #Program:   3 #       This program shows using netstat and grep to detect WWW,SSHH,FTP,and            Mail services ports   4 #History:   5 #2013/05/04 13:48       yan     ninth release   6   7 PATH=/bin
<^k^> :/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin   8 export PTAH
<abinez> ee
<abinez> imtxc: momo
<abinez> 饺子
<abinez> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/itnews/20130503/138864.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 无人机盾牌警告无人机来临_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<abinez> 牛包了
<abinez> 树莓派制作成的无人机盾系统
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu启动的顺序和笔记本亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426794 我笔记本是envy4，一般开机的时候屏幕是黑的，按亮度快捷键增加亮度。后来知道有一项设置是保存亮度的。/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness。在开机脚本rc.local那把想要的亮度值设置了，开机
<imtxc> abinez: NNNND
<imtxc> abinez: 不给我rpi还要饺子
<abinez> momo而已
<abinez> 再说了也是momo你的饺子而已
<abinez> LOL
 * imtxc 踢飞 abinez
<abinez> 木有momo你哇
<imtxc> iMadper: 给个帽子
<imtxc> abinez: 看我讨到帽子不杀了你
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> momo一下饺子，又不会，。。。。
<abinez> 你冻得的
<lei> kde 声音很小有没有
<imtxc> |||||||||||
<imtxc> lei: 往大呢开
<imtxc> lei: 实在不行上放
<lei> 都开到最大了还是很小
<abinez> lei: 是你的机器扬声器功率不够大吧？
<imtxc> lei: 果断上个放
<abinez> 放功放
<lei> imtxc: 基本上50%以下就听不到了
<imtxc> lei: 这里的kde党都是用功放的
<abinez> 震爆你耳膜
<lei> imtxc: 我觉得1%到50%的音量控制基本无效
<abinez> imtxc: 俺不是KDE党哇
<abinez> 对KDE无爱‘
<imtxc> abinez: 你用什么放？
<lei> lei: 我就用200块的桌面音响
<abinez> 机器自带的喇叭咯
<abinez> 木有功放
<lei> abinez: 有功放
<abinez> 或者用耳机
<abinez> lei: 你换套好的音响
<abinez> 震到房子都摇晃了
<imtxc> lei: 乃的放该升级了
<imtxc> lei: 要推开200的箱子，至少得2000的放才可以
<lei> 我的功放个箱子一套200
<abinez> 至少也要买个罗技的音响嘛
<abinez> 5.1的
<abinez> 环绕音效
<imtxc> 显然就是没推好嘛
<imtxc> abinez: 神的rpi融成金子了，快把你的给我
<abinez> lei: 当你在聆听那些美妙无比的高品质音乐时，简直就是一种享受
<abinez> imtxc: ？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我还真听不出来音质有什么区别
<abinez> 真的很神奇哦
 * imtxc momo abinez
<abinez> imtxc: 快来momo
<abinez> LOL
<lei> abinez: 我用alsamixer 命令看 最大值是0  往下是负值Item: Master [dB gain: -4.50]   
<abinez> ？？？
<lei> abinez: 我准备买个惠威2000多的
<lei> 2.0的
<abinez> 才2.0啊
<lei> 是啊
<abinez> 音乐要多声道的
<lei> abinez: 2.0就那么贵
<abinez> 听起来才逼真
<abinez> 有环绕的效果
<lei> abinez: 不是说看电影才要多声道吗
<abinez> 听一些高品质的音乐也是有多声道
<abinez> DTS之类的
<lei> 我用的笔记本，有2。0输出
<abinez> ？？？？那也可以用软件输出成多声道的
<lei> 你的音量调到1%还有声音吗 abinez：
<abinez> 有啊，是很小很小声
<lei> abinez: 有没有hdmi的功放
<lei> abinez: 我的20%就完全听不到了
<lei> 总觉得不对
<abinez> 有HDMI接口的功放哦
<abinez> 支持多个HDMI输入的功放
<abinez> 最高支持12.1声道
<lei> 把音频和视频做到一条线上就是个渣
<abinez> lei: 不过那个很贵地
<abinez> lei: 那是数字信号的
<abinez> lei: 你说HDMI接口是个渣渣？？
<lei> 不行，我很个桌面环境试试
<lei> 我是说不该把音频和视频做在一起
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 这个很好啊，可以节省空间
<abinez> 也不用那么多的数据线
<lei> 如果我把音频输出到功放，hdmi的显示器又接到功放上吗
<abinez> 可以啊
<lei> 如果用hdmi的显示器，又要把功放接到显示器上
<lei> 反正多了道接口
<lei> abinez: 你用多少米的功放
<abinez> lei: 事实上是可以的，你把电脑上的HDMI输入到功放，在功放上面有个HDMI的输出接口
<lei> abinez: 推荐一个啊
<lei> abinez: 不要天价的
<abinez> 你等下
<lei> 2000左右
<abinez> ///
<abinez> 那个贵哦
<abinez> 要上万地
<lei> 我用过最贵的就300块的耳机，没听过更高档的。不知道什么感觉，总觉得你们吹的很神
<lei> 其实我听300块的也没什么感觉
<lei> 只是最近觉得那个200块的音响越来越没还家
<lei> 没感觉
<shaoyu> 0.0
<lei> abinez: 这个怎么样http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w3-18277905613.1.Mfq11r&id=8293700428&;
<^k^> lei ... ⇪ HiVi 惠威音响 T200B监听音箱 多媒体 2.0声道 带发票-tmall.com天猫
<jiangfuqiao> 双显卡好安装么
<abinez> http://www.gzhifi.com/audio/201111408.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 11.2声道旗舰登场－Yamaha RX-A3010 AV扩大机 - 音响贵族网
<abinez> lei: http://www.yamaha.com.cn/products/audio-visual/aduio-family/aventagedspz/RX-A3010.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ RX-A3010 - 雅马哈中国
<abinez> lei: 你给我看的那个是监听音箱
<abinez> 就是不加音效，保持本来的声音播放输出
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Panel怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426796 老是出怪问题，我现在动了panel properties后，窗口最小化后，在顶部的panel找不到程序了，只有按tab+alt,不知道怎么设置才能回到刚装完系统的设置。 麻烦哪位能解答下。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 spadark — 2013-05-04 16:33
<Agostop> 13.04没法编译kvm啊
<Agostop> qemu-timer.c:534: undefined reference to `timer_gettime'
<Agostop> qemu-timer.c:547: undefined reference to `timer_settime'
<Agostop> qemu-timer.c:520: undefined reference to `timer_delete'
<stardiviner_> Emacs里能启动和切换到fcitx，但是不能输入fcitx打出的字。不知道有人碰到过没有？
<stardiviner_> 有没有专门的fcitx IRC频道啊？
<Agostop> 没有吧
<stardiviner_> Agostop: 可惜了
<Agostop> 我们都用vim
<stardiviner_> fcitx开发者不在啊
<ikk-> stardiviner_: 要按2下空格
<stardiviner_> ikk-: 两下空格？
<lei> stardiviner_: 没有的事啊
<lei> stardiviner_: 我就是用的Emacs加Fcitx
<lei> stardiviner_: 你用的什么系统
<stardiviner_> lei: linux mint最新版
<lei> fcitx-xim
<stardiviner_> ik
<stardiviner_> ikk-: 两下空格也不行
<lei> st
<stardiviner_> lei: 我用的是nightly build PPA版本
<stardiviner_> lei: 没有fcitx-xim这个包
<iyzsong> Emacs + fcitx 用户路过 =w=
<lei> stardiviner_: 应该是没配置对或者是包没装完整，我在arch下fcitx分了好几个包。emacs要用xim输入法方式
<stardiviner_> lei: xim？fcitx支持xim么？
<lei> stardiviner_: 支持
<lei> export XMODIFIERS=@im=xim
<lei> export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<lei> export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<stardiviner_> lei: 我是这样设置的
<lei> 你配置完有重启过吗
<stardiviner_> lei: 重启过
<lei> 你的源里没有Fcitx吗
<lei> 直接从源里装就好了
<lei> stardiviner_: 有没有这个包fcitx-im
<stardiviner_> lei: 源里没有fcitx-rime
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 咨询个很老的动画片（关键是今天做ppt时想用一张这个动画片的图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426797 u=493395814,319824488&fm=21&gp=0.jpg 此动画片叫啥名 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-05-04 16:52
<stardiviner_> lei: fcitx前缀的包我都安装了
<jesse__> 晕 我在笨笨兔里调企鹅还是看的arch女王的wiki
<lei> stardiviner_: 在其他地方能输入吗？
<lei> 那你还是用别的输入法好了
<lei> 有个小小输入法很好用的
<stardiviner_> lei: firefox，terminal里等其他地方都可以
<stardiviner_> lei: 真心用fcitx，以前我也是在emacs里用fcitx的，只是从ubuntu换到了mint
<lei> stardiviner_: 你的桌面环境是英文的还是中文的
<lei> Emacs在英文环境不会启用输入法
<stardiviner_> lei: 我在命令行里用LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs的。
<stardiviner_> lei: 我能切换到fcitx，也能打出字，但是打出的字在按下空格后不能输入到emacs里
<lei> stardiviner_: 以前也有过这情况，不记得怎么处理的了
<stardiviner_> lei: 还有印象是什么原因么？
<lei> stardiviner_: 有没有启用什么叫预编辑或是嵌入输入的功能的
<stardiviner_> lei: predit?
<lei> stardiviner_: 不记得
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu GNOME 13.04的几个问题不知道谁能解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426799 请注意是Ubuntu GNOME，只带GNOME3桌面环境的版本。 1、从Windows共享复制和打开文件的问题： 例子1： 在Ubuntu中打开一个Windows共享，比如smb://pc2/d$。输入密码，登录访问，此时正常显
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 有
<iMadper> stardiviner_: fcitx频道
<stardiviner_> im
<stardiviner_> iMadper: where ?
<iMadper> stardiviner_: /join #fcitx
<stardiviner_> iMadper: thanks
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • linux mint 14 mate 的软件管理器卡的要命，比ubuntu还卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426801 这是正常情况，还是只有我这样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenghaibo — 2013-05-04 17:38
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 你不是都用org-mode半年多了么。。。。。
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 半年没有，1个月有了吧，最近电脑玩的少了。
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 过年之前我就记得你说你开始用org-mode了，让大家有问题的请教你
<stardiviner_> imtxc: “让大家有问题的请教我”？不可能的。。。。
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 我emacs玩的没有Vim好。
<stardiviner_> imtxc: vim我玩的还可以
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 当时你也是这么说的
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 你说你用了5年vim
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 要是我不嫌麻烦 可以帮你翻出log  lol
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 额。。。肯定你记错了，我从来没和人说过我emacs或者org-mode很牛。log肯定你找不到的
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 好吧，争这个干嘛， 说那句话的人本来就不是你，他的 nick 比你少个 _ 尾巴的
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 那也是我。。。。我的nick是注册的。。。是因为我掉了或者什么的。。。
 * imtxc ||||
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 。。。。。
<imtxc> s
<imtxc> stardiviner_: 那就是你的密码泄露了
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 我密码早就泄露了。不怕，再注册吧
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> abinez: 来，带着你的rpi过来吃饺子
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 啥是rpi？
<abinez> 神马饺子/?
<abinez> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> abinez: 必须是猪肉大葱啊
<abinez> imtxc: 要猪骨头高汤的灌汤饺子哦
<imtxc> abinez: 没问题 
<abinez> 不能太咸，
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: 擦 事情多
<abinez> 。。。。
<abinez> 才几个事哇
<imtxc> abinez: 我还没要求你的rpi要带无线网卡带SD卡呢
<abinez> 有的
<abinez> rpi全都有
<abinez> SD卡有
<imtxc> abinez: 那就妥了， 少放盐
<abinez> 带数据线呢
<imtxc> abinez: 带数据线给你多家葱花啊
<abinez> HDMI+DVI
<imtxc> 给醋
<abinez> 还有个外壳
<imtxc> 擦  大蒜  不能再加了
<abinez> 不要电源么
<abinez> ？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 树莓派专用的USB接口电源
<imtxc> abinez: NNND，你丫吃饺子不用辣椒么
<abinez> 那就加点辣椒，不要太辣
<imtxc> 。。。
<abinez> 如果辣椒的辣度可以分为10000个等级的话，加5555级别辣度的辣椒就好了
<abinez> 那电源数据线呢？
<imtxc> 不要别的了，我自己淘宝买
<abinez> 电源是不带数据线的，数据线是另外哦，
<abinez> 亲
<imtxc> 不怕
<abinez> 数据线是原装的好东东
<imtxc> 神的数据线还没融掉的
<abinez> 你光买一条线，显然是亏到骨髓去了
<abinez> 亏在运费上
<imtxc>  /ban abinez 
<abinez> 要不要个转接卡/
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 转接卡座
<abinez> TF2SD
<abinez> ????????
<qinghuo90`> ?
<imtxc> 快打包邮寄
<imtxc> 4008111111
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 饺子呢
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: 我收到就给你定外卖
<abinez> ////？外卖啊
<abinez> 地沟油啊
<abinez> 你会修路由器么
<abinez> 给你弄个路由器过去
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> ，，，，，
<imtxc> abinez: 一起发来
<abinez> RPI+无线网卡+电源+电源线+HDMI+HDMI转DVI-D+SD卡+半死不活的无线路由器+TF转SD卡座+外壳+特制的纸外壳
<imtxc> 好好好
<abinez> 你自己给个报价吧，多少饺子
<imtxc> 你要定哪家外卖
<imtxc> abinez: 半斤吧
<imtxc> abinez: 送半瓶老干妈
<abinez> 半斤哇。不要老干妈
<imtxc> abinez: 恩，半斤 
<imtxc> abinez: 如果你要面汤的话你得包邮
<abinez> 半斤饺子放的是龙肉才够本哦
<imtxc> …………
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> 。。
<abinez> RPI=200
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=286341&extra=page%3D1 这个如何
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 飞度2000元 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<abinez> 其他的=150
<imtxc> freeflying: 好车
<imtxc> abinez: 只兑换饺子
<abinez> 金饺子
<abinez> 也行哇
<abinez> 350个金子打造的饺子
<abinez> 只兑换饺子的话
<freeflying> imtxc: 价钱好吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 价钱算不错了吧? 不懂车..
<freeflying> iMadper: 等基娃呢，不过估计已经除了
<freeflying> 出了
<imtxc> freeflying: 挺便宜
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个频道里面相对来说这是便宜货了，你想想，都有人把rpi卖350个饺子的天价了
<iMadper> freeflying: 有可能. 楼下人这么说的
<iMadper> freeflying: 楼下人说很便宜.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得先了解那个论坛的style， 才能看明白他们说便宜的真正意思……
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我只知道erji style
<imtxc> iMadper: erji style 里面，侯总这样的身价，至少5k+ 的车子才能推的起来吧。。。
<jesse__> gimp有时候搞不开psd 啊
<jesse__> 有的能搞开，有的搞不开。诶。
<Yang_> 各位大神，我的系统登录后只显示桌面壁纸，其他都不显示，怎么解决啊，尝试了各种办法
<dchxcrow_> Yang_: 什么系统？
<Yang_> ubuntu13.04
<dchxcrow_> Yang_: Unity？桌面？
<Yang_> 嗯
<Yang_> 重装了unity也不行
<Yang_> 但是ctrl+alt+t能够调出命令终端
<dchxcrow_> Yang_: 这种情况我也遇到过，当时是我的显卡驱动的问题
<Yang_> 但是我显卡驱动都卸载了。。
<dchxcrow_> 不如试试其它的桌面吧，我的unity现在进去都是花屏，
<Yang_> 哦
<dchxcrow_> 所以我都不用unity
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 上啥安装yy语音？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426809 用wien装过的无法登录！ 大大们有装过？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AsuraX — 2013-05-04 11:03
<Yang_>             没有/etc/X11文件，需要安装什么
<syf> xorg
<sulit> ls
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.04 gnome版，每次重启总是卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426811 图片是卡住的时候我用alt+F2切换后的画面 统计信息: 发表于 由 gretei — 2013-05-04 19:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wubi安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426812 怎么使用skipmd5check参数运行wubi呢，我是新手呢，能不能说的详细点 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingqi123 — 2013-05-04 11:51
<mints> :D
<sikao_lfs> 我家周围不到100米距离，至少39个无线路由器。。。。。。要命啊，简直比机房还更像机房啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 蹭网呀
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我同学家附近好几个路由器都没有密码
<sikao_lfs> 终于通过抓ivs包统计出周围有多少个无线路由器了。。。。。今天我头疼了一天，如何找全。
<sikao_lfs> 等我分析包停后，把这么壮观的场面信息发给大家欣赏。
<sikao_lfs> http://code.bulix.org/9cfxg2-83433
<^k^> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<sikao_lfs> 大家说。。。。这么壮观，而且每天给我们狂发电磁波的路由器，不蹭一蹭没天理啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就逐一破解，升级 固件版本
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 竟然还有wep加密？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ +1
<sikao_lfs> 根据昨晚和今天白天的结果，大约有接近一半的人，晚上不关无线路由器。
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 我经常创建 wep wifi 收集信息
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 估计你破解不了几个，wpa及wpa2加密很难破解
<sikao_lfs> 我终端一页都显示不过来。。。。还经常跳，简直让人抓狂，最后终于通过抓ivs包才搞明白了，我们家附近至少有39个无线路由器，只多不少的。。。。。不到100米啊。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 大部分密码太简单。。。。真的，只要你字典里有密码，就一定破的了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ mdk3 轰炸
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 怎么抓包？
<ikk-> http://eval.in/21036
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ Paste #21036 - eval.in
<CyrusYzGTt> 将他们的路由器 弄死机
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=286341
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 不能这么干，和谐共赢啊。。。。损人不利己的不干，除非明确知道那个人跟我有仇。
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 飞度2000元 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ .. 妨碍连接自己的路由器，就要报复
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 给你关键字， aircrack-ng   reaver    mdk3  你自己搜索学习吧。
<archl> sikao_lfs: 损人不利己只要好玩就干
<archl> sikao_lfs: 考虑那么多利害关系就是中国人的聪明。。
<sikao_lfs> archl: 。。。。。。坚决谴责这种思维。。。。。太小孩子气了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ -1
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ +1
<sikao_lfs> 5555555.。。。。不容易啊，我到今天晚上才初步知道自己周围不到100米有超过39个无线路由器。。。。。我现在有种冲动，想跑出去跟周围大家说。看能不能搞联合，少交钱，大家都能享用宽带服务。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道有没有，路由器连接阵列
<sikao_lfs> 一盘散沙的个体多支付了多少冤枉钱啊。。。。。。39个，按照我们这里最低的联通每年420元。就是一年16380元。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 买多个无线局域网卡，然后各个连接，最后创建虚拟阵列
<sikao_lfs> 如果联合的话，也许2千多块钱就够了。。。。虽然不能保证人人狂下载的带宽。但是基本上很少下载狂吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我经常无聊下载几十G的东西，然后不到三分钟就删除，再下载。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 你是大牛，我不相信我附近还有比我对互联网和无线了解更多的人。真有种冲动。。。。。。。联合周围所有人的冲动。。。。。。。可惜现在这楼里，大家甚至住对面都不认识熟悉。 人和人交往成本很高啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 楼房都这样
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 在楼下贴公示
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 目前周围人，可能就我知道这个信息。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 可谓是老死不相往来
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 符合字面上老子的意思
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 你是说搞大字报类型的公示？然后先小联合共享，然后再持续扩大范围？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我那个小区，曾经这样公示过。。最后只有几户这样搞， 
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 干了。。。。。我试试这种方法，先把我找到的附近大家的无线信息公开。看有没有先搞小联合的人。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我在考虑是否对不参与共享计划的人，搞无线攻击。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 不过，路由器放哪里， 电费，， 管理，，密码 账号 管理的问题
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 搞一定程度的强迫？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 。。 牛，， 
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 电费好说。，无线路由器大家都有，我也有一台。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 电费太省的。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，学习资本家，强迫加利诱，让人取消小农的自我封闭，老死不相往来的 小农经济。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 还不如几户家庭联合起来买个好点的路由器，然后合伙办一个好点的宽带
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 帐号管理更好说。毕竟mac地址可以一个个的填写进去。
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 我打算定位为非盈利组织。。。。
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 信息公开，账单公开。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你旁边的用户就算每年400，一年就有15000左右的钱了，这个完全可以弄个好点的路由器和宽带
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 还是纯粹简单点好。太复杂了，搞不好要办执照，缴税等等，我又没精力开公司。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 告示你，只要你真的干了，isp绝对会找你麻烦的
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 我定位的目标是全面降低费用，吐利给大家。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 对了，你们哪里100M宽带多少钱？
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 你以为运营商过让你这么做吗？
<Pudge_> 没用的，2年钱我家那栋楼这样搞过，不到一周电信的人就来了，强行拆除，必须每家自己装。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 偷偷的做可以，我班同学曾经的网络就是邻居的
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 这个看你跟运营商市场部谈判的结果。一般情况下大概至少要6千多。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一年？
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs:微信破坏了运营商的利益，他们就用权力来镇压
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_:  mk3548208   我可以找3家运营商啊。电信如果搞的厉害，我使用联通的，或者移动的。。。。毕竟无线，不存在铺设成本。
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个能入？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 无线覆盖范围不够
<Pudge_> sikao_lfs: 你试试吧，哪家运营商不管这个的话，记得告诉我们一声
<sikao_lfs> mk3548208: UbuntuTalk 最简单的思维是。2户联合后，大家使用一个，那么每个人省一半的钱。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 下载看视频怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计 长城宽带那些 二三级ISP 不太管
<sikao_lfs> mk3548208: 最后也许参加的人，只用交10分之一的费用就能享受到很好的带宽。
<sikao_lfs> 我是干这行的，我是知道收敛比例的。
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 这上行带宽是个问题
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个只是上网的情况下，如果有人看视频，下载等进行大流量的行为的时候就不行了
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 应该建立软路由，进行动态带宽调整
<sikao_lfs> mk3548208: 你说的是电信的不对称的adsl。 现在我们这里采用epon和gpon，不存在上下行不对称。
<Pudge_> 还有啊，随便哪家sb中个毒，都别想上网了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] arp攻击很好防御的
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_: 你说的是个大问题。。。这个问题我还没考虑好。。。。
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 真的没限制吗，我这里光纤上行带宽只有1Mb
<CyrusYzGTt> linux arp 防御比较麻烦，而且有时候没有效果，或者说被arp攻击到网速很慢
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 路由器上弄一个pppoe服务器，进行管理，能不能防御？
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_: 通信行业目前使用的epon  gpon他们采取的是用户一直到 bas服务器都是隔离来实现屏蔽用户间病毒。
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 你自己试下，运营商有这么好心吗
<sikao_lfs> mk3548208: 我是干这个的，我还不清楚？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 记得openwrt的无线选项中有禁止用户通信的选项，不知道有没有用
<Pudge_> sikao_lfs: 你自己这栋楼联合起来的网络，如何隔离，成本多少？
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 我不是搞这个的，不太清楚。在我印象中企业宽带是上下对称的,价格也贵，其他不清楚
<sikao_lfs> 其实个人感觉。。。。。。目前的无线环境完全是类似开放的局域网，只不过没人搞破坏罢了。我已经尝试过把别人的无线路由器攻击死，让他手动重启。。。。
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_: 目前我已经和2家共享了带宽，分享的结果是3家只出一家的钱，目前看动漫还没有问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你已经在干了？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 几M宽带？
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 是最初步的小联合。还没搞大联合。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好郁闷。。 刚刚不知道说了什么敏感的东西，，被断网了//
<sikao_lfs> UbuntuTalk: 4M带宽
<Pudge_> sikao_lfs: 如果有家中毒，网络带宽被占用，或者bt下载，导致另外2家网速慢，怎么管理
<mk3548208> CyrusYzGTt: 这样也会断网？
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_: 是个问题，让我想起帮父亲的朋友修电脑的经历。。。。惨痛啊。全方位保姆啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> mk3548208§ ..额，最近网络转播了某些信息，， 
<Pudge_> sikao_lfs: 联合的人多了更麻烦。。
<mk3548208> CyrusYzGTt: 你那里怎么这么奇怪？
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_:  我认为可以，大不了他退出，自己花大价钱买带宽。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 最好是跟房东和业主
<CyrusYzGTt> mk3548208§ 没事， 而且经常 qq.com 也上不去，， 郁闷
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我想想，这事一定要干，越说我越来劲。好处可能是更多的了解周围人，建立互信关系。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 然后我们就要在监狱你看望你了
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ +1
<sikao_lfs> 算了，我个人的收益应该是跟周围很多人建立互信关系。。。。大家集体的利益是建立低成本的宽带享受。
<mk3548208> sikao_lfs: 想起这个，我觉得住在那个公寓就是郁闷，老死不相往来
<Pudge_> sikao_lfs: 你应该通过提供更多服务来吸引人参与啊
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 估计会被定性为 任何形式的非法聚会
<sikao_lfs> mk3548208: 我算是长期住户，有房产证的。他们应该会信任我。
<Pudge_> sikao_lfs: 比如，内网大量的电影，又可避免大家重复下载占用带宽，又能流畅在线看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 小猫咪跳舞后的杯具：启动到登录界面出现机器人念经的声音，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426814 早上开机时，我养的小猫咪跑到笔记本的键盘上跳了一段舞，之后出现了类似机器人念经的声音，听不懂说些什么。然后每次启动到达登录界面时，都会出现这种声音。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 如果这样，还需要 dns sdn cdn ,,,
<caleb-> 真要这么搞只能牵企业用的线路吧
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_: 还是先单纯化的好，避免大家头晕。
<leyle2> 秒行人
<sikao_lfs> Pudge_: 先单纯化建立互信，避免大家头晕。后面再考虑更好的服务和更低成本。
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，可以说是 非法网吧了
<freeflying> gfrog: 这哥们不建议我收，说架子对我可能大了
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 获利容易招来是非。完全公开各种信息，应该能解决有人获利疑惑。。。。。反正我只指望和周围人建立互信关系。我相信这群人肯定算是社会上的中坚。都有一定阅历。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ .
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装ubuntu后无法再windows下使用无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426818 笔记本为惠普6715 安装了xp sp3 和ubuntu双系统， 使用论坛中的添加黑名单方法后 也没有添加windows下的驱动 发现就可以使用无线网络了，但是 从windows系统启动后 却无法使用无线网络，无线网络
<^k^> 可以连接上，但是无法获得ip地址，自
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个车架子看起来180的人可以骑
<nyfair> 呜呜呜，今天gfw开始封杀欧洲网盘了
<hougelangley> 不晓得现在又没有朋友在用ubuntu麒麟？
<sikao_lfs> 方校长招引仇恨值的能力非常强悍啊。。。。
<nyfair> hougelangley: 你自己体验下不就知道啦？apt-get install ubuntukylin-default-settings
<caleb-> 誰用麒麟誰傻逼
<hougelangley> nyfair: openSUSE可不能用apt-get
<sou_> 麒麟真是一个很奇葩的系统一开始的时候是FreeBSD 的 
<nyfair> yum install?
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 万一这里有麒麟的开发者，你这种说法太伤害他的心了。。。。。。。
<sou_> 现在成Ubuntu的了 
<nyfair> 不然，用户本来就应该是傻子
<sou_> 不知道 下一个5年会不会成win~~的了 
<hougelangley> 倒是不用黑麒麟，用不用是用户的问题，造不造麒麟，是麒麟开发者的问题。
<nyfair> 话说ubuntu和kylin怎么勾搭上的？拿了政府的大钱然后花点小钱疏通下c社？
<sikao_lfs> nyfair: 这个谴责好，个人认为谴责开放者毫无意义，谴责掌权的，以及借项目搞腐败的才对头。
<sikao_lfs> 谴责开发者毫无意义。
<hougelangley> 这不是关键，还要看下一步Canonical怎么折腾用户，Mir就要来了
<iMadper> mir
<iMadper> mir没啥问题. 
<nyfair> mir是神马？
<iMadper> ubuntu需要一个多平台的环境. 所以创造了mir
<nyfair> kk呢，快给我回答
<nyfair> mir是什么
<iMadper> nyfair: 替代xorg的东西.
<iMadper> nyfair: ubuntu选择不用wyland
<hougelangley> nyfair: 传说中的“轮子”
<hougelangley> iMadper: 不过我个人不看好mir
<nyfair> 嘛，反正wayland现在也不成气候，南非大老板愿意折腾，我就观望观望
<iMadper> nyfair: 没什么看好不看好的, ubuntu需要这个, 就创造了这个.
<iMadper> 发错人...
 * iMadper 不过mir这名字确实不好听...
<hougelangley> iMadper: 对，下一次Ubuntu觉得需要内核，就创造一个...
<iMadper> hougelangley: 如果有需要, 就去创造, 只要ubuntu真觉得有需要.
<iMadper> 所有的工具软件, 不都是有需要才创造的嘛?~ lol~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我用了lvm分区，怎么看挂载点？请看图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426821 以前可以看到：sda1,sda2等挂在点，现在搞不明白。不知道怎么手动挂载了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-05-04 22:00
<hougelangley> iMadper: 原来这就是重复造轮子的快感？
<iMadper> hougelangley: 为啥会有perl?
<iMadper> hougelangley: 因为需要
<iMadper> hougelangley: 为啥有ruby? 因为需要
<iMadper> hougelangley: 难道perl和ruby之前就没有能用的脚本语言了?!
<iMadper> hougelangley: 现在的wayland满足不了ubuntu当前的需求, 所以做多一个, 有问题?
<nyfair> 没问题，谁爱用谁用，开喷的都是吃饱饭没事干的
<nyfair> 让它死于沉寂就好
<\q> iMadper: http://rigaux.org/language-study/syntax-across-languages/
<gfrog> freeflying: 飞度还好，不过我感觉那块锈看起来比较麻烦。
<^k^> \q ⇪ ti: syntax across languages
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: syntax across languages
<gfrog> freeflying: 架子大？ 可以试试倒是。
<gfrog> freeflying: 另外乃可以围观收车贴，有回帖里面出车的。
 * iMadper 罪过... cc \q 
<gfrog> freeflying: 像这种 http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=286321 5楼
<nyfair> 说起来，kylin这玩意到底包括哪些软件？chakra能装咩
<nyfair> wps我知道，还有啥？
<hougelangley> iMadper: 你的逻辑是需要就应该造出来，好的，看看以后的价值。对你所说的什么perl和ruby我没有异议，编程语言，不同开发者注重不同语言的优秀之处，自然使用自己最拿手的。要说现在讨论Mir究竟好不好，为时过早，等过段时间，要知道Canonical要弄出Mir为主打的OS+设备大概是年底了，到时候等待仁兄的试用和吐槽
<nyfair> 真绕三
<chengshiding> ruby好用吗？有什么优点
<nyfair> chengshiding: 名字好
<^k^> ^k^ ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=1
<nyfair> brainfuck好用吗？有什么优点
<roylez> jiero jyfl987 M3aCu1pa 祸不单行。自己的笔记本，屏幕被我一拇指捏爆，我只是想换个角度，不小心捏到屏幕上.....明天送修，700没了。公司的台式机也不知道怎么就挂了....
<nyfair> roylez: 少侠好功夫
<imtxc> roylez: 一阳指？
<imtxc> roylez: 爆出笔记本的型号来，以后不能买这个……
<chengshiding> Hello
<roylez> imtxc: 信不信我捏死你
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍮ 
 * imtxc 踢飞 roylez
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你是大力神么。
<chengshiding> 这个机器人我如果发hello、hi等信息就发这个<@^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<imtxc> iMadper: 以后不要给炸席帽子了
<imtxc> jiero: 手上功夫，都是练出来的
<jiero> roylez: 游戏玩过头了，你是某神的信徒吧。。。破坏的魔法
<chengshiding> 而且，我的客户端每次都会崩掉。奶奶的，<@^k^>
<chengshiding> hi
<roylez> jiero: finger of death
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<imtxc> chengshiding: 好，22点40分
<chengshiding> @^k^：好个屁
<chengshiding> 发的这个22点，字体怎么是那个样式
<chengshiding> imtxc: 如何
<imtxc> chengshiding: 好
<chengshiding> imtxc: 额
<jiero> roylez: finger of pain ...
<nyfair> chengshiding: 那个是符号文字
<imtxc> chengshiding: 好 22点
<chengshiding> nyfair: 哦，我手机上没那个字体，反正只要收到那条消息，就退出
<nyfair> chengshiding: 和字体没关系啊，这是标准字符，unicode代码 336e
<nyfair> javascript:alert("\u336e")
<chengshiding> nyfair: 那为啥我的客户端退出，唉，人家不修补，我们没办法啊
<chengshiding> nyfair: 开源好还是不好呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 不关WIFI不能重启不能关机，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=426824 我现在关机都必需先手动关WIFI。要不然会一直卡在关机界面。怎么的呢，求解。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 shushiwww — 2013-05-04 22:30
<nyfair> chengshiding: 作为用户，没多大区别，哪个好用哪个
<chengshiding> nyfair: 也是
<\q> http://yahoohack.csdn.net/ 這個沒音訊了？
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ 雅虎北研黑客日
<chengshiding> nyfair: @^k^ 到底是人还是机器啊
<^k^> ^k^ ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=1, get_title=1
<^k^> 机器
<ikk-> hi
<^k^> ikk-, 好.. .  22:51 
<chengshiding> @^k^, 好.. .  22:56
<chengshiding> 我也是机器人 ^_^
<imtxc> 大家好
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 好.. .  22:59 
<imtxc> ^k^: 丫居然改了
<nyfair> imtxc: 不好，㍯
<chengshiding> 把格式改了？
<chengshiding> 改了好啊，兼容性就提高了。
<chengshiding> hello
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:06 
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] hi
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:08 
<ikk-> $re_tran_head = /ubuntutalk\[.*?\]\s?/i #转发过来的消息头部过滤
<ikk-> 应该改成 $re_tran_head = /\s?\[.*?\]\s?/i 
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:09 
<ikk-> UbuntuTalk: 再试试 hi
<iMadper> ikk-: 恩, ? 能够减少贪婪度, 你这个不用试了, 肯定对. 
<chengshiding> hi
<chengshiding> 还是会退出
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 业余 时间你们都在做什么
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:12 
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] hi
<iMadper> 不对....
<iMadper> 看串了...
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[pigman] , 好.. .  23:12 
<ikk-> chenyj-cn: 还是退出？
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] 请问有哪个音乐播放器支持WMA的？
<ikk-> chengshiding: 还是退出？
<nyfair> 都支持wma吧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 上班业余时间 大家都会做什么
<nyfair> 毕竟ffmpeg支持
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] #早已不是学生#
<ikk-> chengshiding: 啥原因啊？
<nyfair> gstreamer又通过ffmpeg支持
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] deadbeef不行啊，是不是它不能用ffmpeg啊？
<nyfair> deadbeef有ffmpeg插件的
<chengshiding> hi
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] 哦，我找找。谢谢
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:14 
<chengshiding> 现在好像不退出了
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] 原来DeadBeef本来就支持wma，但不知为什么不能默认关联wma。
<chengshiding_> 还是会退出啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] ffmpeg真的很好用，装了就几乎什么格式都支持，省事。
<nyfair> 这不是deadbeef的问题吧，该怪file manager咯
<chengshiding_> 怎么搞的
<ikk-> chengshiding_ 可能是颜色代码的关系
<ikk-> chengshiding_ 也可能手机内存不足
<nyfair> 我试试
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:18 
<nyfair> 啪啪啪
<chengshiding_> 内存不应该不足，只是这个客户端可能容错性不好
<caleb-> 不觉得 canonical 能弄出 mir
<chengshiding_> 只要 ^k^:发 “chengshiding, 好.. .  23:18 ” 信息，就有问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] 都是同一个文件，怎么觉得Ubuntu下播音乐比较好听，难道是心理作用？
<chengshiding_> 把那个自动回复的去掉吧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 。。。。。。。。。、
<ikk-> chengshiding_: 换个客户端  探索AndroIRC，为您Android设备而设的最好的IRC客户端。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 。。。。
<chengshiding_> ikk-: 
<nyfair> ikk-: 你怎么知道人家用的不是水果或wp?
<chengshiding_> ikk-: 我用yaaic，开源的irc
<chengshiding_> ikk-: 总觉得开源比较支持
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 开源IRC
<ikk-> nyfair: 那都是有钱人用的
 * Zhaofeng_Li 还是喜欢AndChat
<ikk-> chengshiding_: 我把颜色代码也去掉
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] andchat
<chengshiding_> 哦，你去掉我试试 
<UbuntuTalk> [Waxberry] Ubuntu Tweak就能解决所有文件的关联，方便。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我看看
<nyfair> ikk-: 至少以我的理解，魔都中下收入者喜欢用水果
<ikk-> chengshiding_: 还有很多地方有颜色代码的，比如：
<ikk-> > 1+1
<chengshiding_> pigman AndChat不是开源的
<^k^> ikk-:"2"
<ikk-> 什么是 andchat
<^k^> ikk-: define:andchat http://g.cn Intro. AndChat is a free, multiserver, IRC app for the Android platform. It originally started off as a project for uni but is now something I continue to work on in my ...
<ikk-> 这个有颜色
<Bainily> 大家升级了13.04吗？怎么升级后启动那么慢
<chengshiding> 从发
<nyfair> how about yaaic?
<ikk-> 什么是 yaaic
<chengshiding> 我看看会不会退出
<^k^> ikk-: define:yaaic http://g.cn Yaaic (Yet Another Android IRC Client) is a free and open source Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for Android devices.
<chengshiding_> yes
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  23:24 
<ikk-> 那是什么原因退出?
<nyfair> androidirc首页介绍就说支持mirc color，应该不会是颜色问题
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] hi  用的人好少
<chengshiding_> 有退出了
<chengshiding_> 我用的是yaaic。也支持颜色的
<chengshiding_> 不过只要收到那个自动回复，就马上退出
<ikk-> chengshiding_:  是不是有你的名字，你会高亮显示
<ikk-> chengshiding_:  是不是有你的名字，你会高亮显示 .. .
<chengshiding_> 应该不是，别人call我的名字，只会高亮显示，不会退出
<ikk-> hi
<chengshiding_> hi
<^k^> ikk-:好.  23:29 
<^k^> chengshiding_:好.  23:29 
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge:点点点.  23:29 
<Pudge> 机器人变高级了，能显示分钟了
<chengshiding_> chengshiding Hi
<ikk-> chengshiding 逗号改成冒号，.. .改成. 了
<ikk-> chengshiding 不退了？
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding:好.  23:30 
<chengshiding_> 又退了
<chengshiding_> chengshiding hello
<chengshiding_> chengshiding: hi
<Zhaofeng_Li> chengshiding, 你在哪里下的yaaic? Google Play?
<chengshiding_> 官网啊
<Zhaofeng_Li> chengshiding, 那试试其他duanba 客户端把an 安
<chengshiding> 我不要一开始打招呼，别惹机器人就没事
<chengshiding_> http://www.yaaic.org/
<^k^> chengshiding_ ⇪ ti: Yet Another Android IRC Client - Yaaic
<chengshiding> hi
<chengshiding> 只要不招惹机器人就不退出
<nyfair> 话说你们上irc用神马？
<iMadper> nyfair: mirc
<chengshiding_> nyfair: IRC客户端用irssi
<chengshiding_> 有时候也用pidgin
 * Zhaofeng_Li uses XChat
<chengshiding_> 我偏爱yaaic
<chengshiding_> 呵呵
<nyfair> mirc好大啊，近2m了
<chengshiding_> yaaic是GPL开源的
<chengshiding> chengshiding_: hi
<nyfair> 对了，手机上的opera带irc bt之类的玩具么
<chengshiding_> nyfair: 不用opera
<nyfair> gpl的传染性太霸道了
<chengshiding_> 这个还行啊，毕竟人家开发程序需要代价的
<nyfair> 现在很多东西喜欢搞gpl/commercial双license
<abinez> 高手
<abinez> ///
<nyfair> 红帽子出的OpenShift Origin是干什么的？
<ikk-> UbuntuTalk: jabber 地址多少？
<nyfair> 就是gtalk的jabber啊
<ikk-> nyfair: 是xmpp的？ 添加哪个帐号
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<nyfair> 我记得是登录gtalk，然后添加它的id@gmail.com吧
<ikk-> nyfair: 他帐号是多少
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肏  有人拔我的自行车轮胎芯
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 怎么拔？
<knownbad> 拔了内胎就完了吧
<maxagaz> 大家好
<maxagaz> 有人嗎？
<^k^> maxagaz:好.  03:34 
<maxagaz> 我有個小問題：“肉”可不可以做動詞？
<maxagaz> 可以的話，意思是什麼？
<^k^>  05:08
<sheng_> bot
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-05
<ymy> maxagaz， 肏是动词
<data-cn> - -！
<ymy> ：）
<data-cn> LFS 7.3有没有人在研究？
<ymy> 你们谁知道有好的数学软件？
<jiero> ymy: 什么叫做数学软件
<jiero> ymy: 看到 Sage Math
<ymy> 能解方程， 画图， 做积分神马的
<ymy> Packages (1): sage-mathematics-5.8-1
<ymy> Total Download Size:    344.18 MiB
<ymy> Total Installed Size:   -1828.04 MiB
<ymy> 扯淡吧。。
<ymy> 神器啊，装个软件占用-1.8g空间
<ymy> jiero, 多谢， 就是这种
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 体积定论么。。。
<abinez> jiero: momo
<abinez> jiero: 开吃了没
<abinez> 馒头
<abinez> 啃馒头去
<jiero> abinez: 。。。你不是南方人么。还吃馒头
<jiero> abinez: 小甜么
<abinez> jiero: 是叫你啃啊
<abinez> 我喝粥呢
<abinez> lol
<jiero> abinez: 。。。去你的。我从来都是喝粥。。。
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 馒头便宜哇，1块钱2个
<data-cn> 吃泡面吧
<data-cn> :D
<abinez> data-cn: 不吃
<data-cn> 我吃泡面
<abinez> 泡面之类的不想
<abinez> 除非是煮面条
<abinez> 泡面是偶尔吃就可以
<abinez> 不能天天吃
<jiero> abinez: 面粉便宜
<jiero> abinez: 我除了馒头之外的面试几乎都吃
<jiero> 面食
<data-cn> 每天早上一包泡面
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 那面包咋就贵了
<abinez> data-cn: 别吃泡面了
<jiero> abinez: 设备
<jiero> abinez: 不想便宜
<data-cn> 我有一个多星期没吃面包了
<abinez> 除非那泡面是你家里自己制造嗯
<jiero> abinez: 关键是不想卖便宜
<abinez> jiero: 嗯
<abinez> 我们这里以前有一家夫妻店，卖灌汤包子
<abinez> 人们都排队去买
<jiero> 人心不古
<abinez> 去晚还买不到呢
<abinez> 那小包子特好吃
<abinez> 现在啊，想吃都买不到了
<abinez> 那小两口不知道去哪里了
<jiero> The crystal spear hits the snapping turtle.
<jiero>  The snapping turtle is almost dead.  The snapping turtle hisses angrily.
<jiero> _The snapping turtle withdraws into its shell! 
<abinez> 不在原来的地方开了，可能是房东见他们生意好，在第二年给升高房子租金了
<jiero> abinez: 也许人家不想干了。
<abinez> 只见另外有人在他们那个店开，也是卖包子，不过生意没那么好
<abinez> jiero: 生意很好啊，人家怎么不想干呢？
<jiero> abinez: 家庭变故有可能。
<abinez> 这小两口的手艺不错
<jiero> abinez: 可能性太多了
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 也许是搬到别的地方去了
<abinez> 其实，他们搬到哪里，生意都会很好的
<abinez> 只要他们做的包子好吃
<jiero> abinez: 看了 imadper 的 vps 提供商的服务。有一项。Minecraft  Yes!
<abinez> jiero: 你要买VPS？
<jiero> ab
<jiero> abinez: 恩。做语音（和游戏）服务器
<abinez> 在看喵星人搞笑的视频
<tryit> hello
<^k^> tryit:好.  09:28 
<tryit> ...
<jusss> wheezy成stable了
<jiangfuqiao> 有人在么
<^k^> jiangfuqiao:点点点.  09:33 
<jusss> 有
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:39 
<jiero> jusss: debian team 搞笑。。。libreoffice只支持6个月内发布的版本。
<jusss> jiero: 不懂。。。。
<jiero> jusss: debian 的软件有些问题，上游都不理睬了。
<jusss> jiero: debian下一个版本叫jessie
<jusss> jiero: 在国外jessie是一个男性名字吧
<jiero> jusss: 女
<jusss> jiero: 是女的？
<jiero> jusss: 那个强力牛仔女
<jusss> jiero: 哦，jesse是男的
<jiero> woody的爱人2号
<jusss> jiero: sid不会给我们用吗？
<jiero> jusss: sid会破坏所有玩具
<jusss> jiero: 在squeezy做stable的时候，我能找到testing的wheezy,可是现在找不到testing版本了，怎么找testing
<Pudge> jusss: 你的作业做完了么
<jusss> Pudge: 没，昨天u盘刚到
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> 昨天不就可以做了么
<jusss> Pudge: 昨天打了一下午游戏。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 现在在找debian的版本
<Pudge> 。。
<jusss> Pudge: 找stable还是testing?
<Pudge> jusss: 正好，刚刚收到debian邮件，wheezly正事发布了
<jiero> jusss: 别用 testing
<Pudge> jusss: 反正我用unstable。。
<jiero> jusss: 直接上 sid
<Pudge> jusss: 稳的一逼
<jusss> Pudge: 我看到了昨天wheezy成stable了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Debian sid的fcitx修复好了么？
<jiero> sid 就是各种上游发的稳定版本，但是debian觉得不经过自己检查就是不稳定
<jusss> jiero: sid不是never release吗？
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: fcitx有啥问题，我用着好好的啊
<jiero> jusss: 那有如何
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么在官网上找testing sid版本？我不会。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 先装testing，装好了源改成sid，直接升级
<Pudge> jusss: 没有sid
<Pudge> jusss: 只有testing，装好了自己升级到sid
<jiero> Pudge: 现在的testing不如直接上stable
<jiero> Pudge: 现在看发布公告，testing就是没支持的stable - 啥都一样，除了不支持
<jusss> Pudge: 那怎么找testing
<Pudge> jiero: ？不都用sid么
<jiero> Pudge: 不是。有人用stable
<Pudge> jusss: 我上次不是把链接发给你了么
<Pudge> jiero: 那是做服务器的啊
<jusss> Pudge: 把方法教给我。。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 在什么标签页里找什么之类的
 * jiero 下载 savage xr 中 182kb/s
<jiero> 70分钟
<Pudge> jusss: 。。直接google就出来了啊
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧
<jiero> jusss: 笨笨笨笨笨笨，然后发现 一直按住一个字母就能整垮 fcitx
<jiero> Pudge: 试试？按2个字母
<Pudge> jusss: http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: Downloading Debian CD/DVD images via HTTP/FTP 
<Pudge> 不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不不
<jiero> jusss Pudge 错了，是2个字母
<Pudge> jusss: 没有跨啊
<Pudge> bb
<Pudge> 版本
<Pudge> 好好的
<jiero> Pudge: 按住2个
<Pudge> 同时按2个？
<jusss> Pudge: 要bt的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 等几天在安装Debian
<Pudge> jusss: 上面有mirrors啊，找个cn的，用快车下载
<Pudge> jusss: 很快的
<jusss> Pudge: bt的貌似没有testing呀
<Pudge> jiero: 我这里好好的啊
<jusss> Pudge: http的有stable testing,bt咋没
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] testing要用jigdo下载
<Pudge> jusss: 是没有，说了你找个cn的源，下的很快的
<jiero> Pudge: 说明你在用的输入法不智能，没在猜你输入啥字。。。
<Pudge> jusss: debian推荐网络安装。。自己想装啥就装啥
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。fcitx不蹦就说不智能。。
<Pudge> jiero: 我用的好好的啊，就是有时候，按几个字母，如果不能很快找到字，就卡个2,3秒
<Pudge> jiero: 别的没任何问题。
<Pudge> jiero: 很智能啊
<jusss> Pudge: jigdo原来是jigsaw download, jigsaw不是电影saw里面的老头吗，
<Pudge> jusss: 别跟我说这个，没用过
<jusss> saw 1-7
<jusss> Pudge: 我也没用过。。。只是想问你看过电影saw没
<Pudge> jusss: 说中文
<Pudge> jusss: 有中文名么
<jusss> Pudge: 电锯惊魂
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。没
<Pudge> jusss: 我一个人从来不看呢恐怖片
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。我上个月每天看一部电锯惊魂
<jusss> Pudge: 正好看了7天左右
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在登录界面有语音 不知道咋回事 像个机器人。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427500 如题 求解决 是不是什么辅助功能啊 在输入密码的时候 他直接念出来我输入的字符啊 有人知道咋回事吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 绯村忆 — 2013-05-05 9:56
<Pudge> 我的debian早就sid了，为啥版本信息一直显示是7.0 wheezy
<jusss> Pudge: cd和dvd的image有什么不同？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10 firefox 居然不能载入webqq页面！？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427503 如题，有没有什么好的解决办法，chrome倒是可以，就是firefox 20.0不能载入，why? 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisdom_wei — 2013-05-05 10:02
<somson> →_→
<jiero> Pudge: 也是
 * jiero 很少看电影
<somson> 也是什么
 * jiero 看电影的时候通常会中途放弃
<somson> ？
<jiero> somson: 你刚才没看到我们的聊天，
<somson> sorry
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问现在搜索不到Sun JRE6了吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427506 我加了安装源还是搜索不到JRE6,请问有别人安装成功吗？感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 chocobocn — 2013-05-05 10:47
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下上不了ipv6站点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427510 1.我用的网络是校园网，通过iNode客户端进行连接; 2.我是win8和ubuntu双系统，win8下却能上ipv6站点; 3.我的有线连接属性中的IPv6 Setting中的Method设置为ignore或者automatic都不管用; 4.安装mireto后也不管用，依然上不了; 5.防火墙IPV6设置
<lllenovo> 大家好
<^k^> lllenovo:好.  11:41 
<lllenovo> 怎么这么安静啊？
<lllenovo> ^k^: 你是管理员？
<hulu> 大家好
<^k^> hulu:好.  11:45 
<hulu> 我在定制 13.04 时，修改了 livecd 的 /etc/skel，但是 livecd 启动时创建默认用户不拷贝 /etc/skel
<hulu> 有谁了解么？
<lllenovo> 看脚本怎么写的
<hulu> lllenovo: 我找不到建用户的脚本
<lllenovo> 那也得找啊
<lllenovo> 肯定有
<hulu> lllenovo: 能否提示下
<lllenovo> 使用什么软件制作的？
<lllenovo> 我没弄过
<lllenovo> 但是发现最近livecd有很大变化
<hulu> 我查找 casper 很久，但没找到
<lllenovo> 不能在那找吧？
<lllenovo> 感觉得解压出来
<hulu> lllenovo: 那在哪里找
<hulu> 我解压 initrd
<hulu> 也没找到
<lllenovo> 你先启动起来 然后慢慢找
<lllenovo> 肯定在squashfs里边
<hulu> 能否提示下，实在找不到
<lllenovo> 我真没弄过 我不用ubuntu
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 关于助记符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427516 需要从一组记录中找出含有中文或者英文助记符的部分，助记符是意味着不含元音字母么？还有木有什么约束 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainy.mayday — 2013-05-05 11:59
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨呆几天？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 为什么gedit自动移到，第8个字符开始的地方？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427518 输入printf()时，会自动移到，第8个字符的地方。为什么这样呢？ 是不是设置问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Qociz — 2013-05-05 12:04
<MeaCulpa> 工作日出来吃饭啊，午晚都可
<jesse___> 一堆不用u的人水水水
<adam8157> æ°´
<jiero> adam8157: 突然发现你和linus重诨名呢，在汉语里 - 李那厮
<roylez> adam8157: 笔记本送修了，惨
<jiero> adam8157: 趁机占主席便宜
<adam8157> jiero: 你变龟了
<adam8157> r
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么了?
<jiero> adam8157: 什么意思？
<roylez> adam8157: 把屏幕捏爆了
<adam8157> jiero: 变坏了
<adam8157> roylez: .... 我的屏幕有几个点比别的亮一些, 虽然没啥影响, 但是我准备哪天换个屏去
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥捏他
<roylez> adam8157: 调个角度...
<adam8157> roylez: L
<adam8157> O
<adam8157> L
<adam8157> jiero: 话说linus的读音是莱纳斯吧
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。是李那厮。。。他自己说的。不信。。。
<iMadper> jiero: +1
<roylez> jiero: 瞎扯吧
<adam8157> jiero: 这名字是个英美名字, 都是读莱纳斯的
<adam8157> iMadper: any news?
<iMadper> adam8157: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Sv-Linus_Torvalds2.ogg
<adam8157> iMadper: 我说的是linus的读音 不是linux的
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没回去, 回去再说. 能留在ktd了
<iMadper> adam8157: 对呀.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我说的也是ilnus的读音, 不是linux的
<adam8157> iMadper: 介是哪国的口音.... 芬兰的? 反正当作英美名字的时候叫莱纳斯...
<iMadper> adam8157: Swedish
<jiero> adam8157:  https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Index of /pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds
<jiero> roylez:  https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/
<roylez> 不看渣渣发的链接
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你个破戏子
 * roylez webtiles去了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<iMadper> roylez: 如果过去四年你曾在上海或江苏农贸市场买过羊肉，那么你有可能得到了鼠肉、狐狸肉和水貂肉。中国公安部周四公布了十起肉制品犯罪案例，声明称“2009年以来，犯罪嫌疑人卫某从山东购入狐狸、水貂、老鼠等未经检验检疫的动物肉制品，添加明胶、胭脂红、硝盐等冒充羊肉销售至苏、沪等地农贸市场，案值1000余万元”
<roylez> iMadper: 穷，吃不起羊肉
<iMadper> roylez: 好吧...
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 各路大侠请留步～！ubuntu13.04找不到entry.S文件怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427519 小女子刚刚装好linux13.04，新手入门 ……还想请问各位大侠，找不到entry.S文件怎么办？搜了网上很多资料，貌似说是因为直接安装的原因，没有安装源码包……但是我不太明白这其中
<^k^> 的道理，按理说内核文件应该都包含
<lllenovo> ？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 网络配置开机启动与驱动32位库问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427521 1、有线静态IP，进行到这步 Code: cp examples/ethernet-static 会提示 Code: cp：missing destination file operand after 'ethernet-static' try'cp --help' for more 目前每次重启或开机都得配置一次IP 2、archlinux x86_64 ati显卡 安装开源
<cherrot> roylez, 不再？
<cherrot> latex 宋体加粗好难搞。。下到了粗体宋体，可是字体名同样是simsun 怎么破。。
<roylez> cherrot: 干啥
<cherrot> roylez, latex的问题。。。 宋体加粗搞不定 
<cherrot> roylez, 粗体的宋体字体名也是simsun 只是 style=bold 这怎么搞呢？
<chengshiding_> debian 7
<chengshiding_> 发布了
<roylez> cherrot: 你自己查
<cherrot> roylez, 查到的都是用字体替换的方法 可是两个字体名一样。。
<cherrot> roylez, SimSun:style=Bold  SimSun:style=Regular ...
<jiero> cherrot: 中文字体都没有粗体吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 不知道那些文本处理软件怎么处理的
<cherrot> jiero, 有的了
<hulu> 谁了解 livecd
<jiero> cherrot: 据我所知，没有。
<hulu> 谁能帮助我？
<cherrot> jiero, 我再找找解决办法 有style=Bold的字形
<cherrot> jiero, 是两个字体 但名字相同。。。
<midnightrain> 有人抓过人人网页登录http包么
<midnightrain> password不是明文怎么回事
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • livecd 如何创建默认用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427523 livecd 如何创建默认用户! 统计信息: 发表于 由 123456KKK — 2013-05-05 13:23
<zhangjg> 你看他的web源码了吗？
<zhangjg> 如果passwd不是明文，那一定是在web中对passwd作了加密了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 个哈哈哈汉飞 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427525 个哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 opop111000 — 2013-05-05 13:30
<midnightrain> 我用wireshark看得，web我问了javascript不能在客户端做位运算
<zhangjg> midnightrain: javascript 在客户端不能作位运算？
<midnightrain> 昨晚师哥告诉我的，他搞php的
<iMadper> javascript不能位运算.....
<zhangjg> 好吧，学习了，这个限制我以前不知道，但是我对这个限制保持怀疑，我要自己验证一下才行
<iMadper> js又在我心中增加了神奇的一笔. 
<iMadper> cherrot: ^^ 解释一下
<cherrot> iMadper, 啥子？
<midnightrain> 我抓人人登录http包，password是64位16进制= =|||
<fatboy> 我去
<fatboy> = = ！
<midnightrain> 明文应该是20位16进制
<iMadper> cherrot: js不能位运算?
<iMadper> midnightrain: 肯定hash过了. 
<midnightrain> 据说客户端不行
<midnightrain> 对啊，我在想这个hash是谁干的
<iMadper> midnightrain: js
<cherrot> iMadper, 可以
<fatboy> 看来网络里才是王道阿
<midnightrain> 但是js客户端不做位运算。。。不是么
<iMadper> cherrot: 对呀, 我就说基本运算, 没可能不支持呀   midnightrain 
<zhangjg> 我对javascript客户端不能作位运算深表怀疑
<cherrot> iMadper, 开个浏览器调试试试不就知道了
<fatboy> zhangjg 怎么将？
<iMadper> midnightrain: 肯定可以做. 说js不能做位运算, 就跟说js不能用加法一样.
<midnightrain> 哈哈，大家都试下吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩. 
<cherrot> midnightrain, 你的疑惑是？
<zhangjg> 本来javascript就是一个浏览器端的语言，他的语言中提供了位运算，怎么可能对他作这样的限制呢？
<midnightrain> 人人http登录password加密是怎么做的
<fatboy> 不过话说我作来下实验，反正在linux直接sinffer直接把126和qq的邮箱直接能嗅探出密码
<zhangjg> midnightrain: 你看了人人网的js代码了吗？
<midnightrain> zhangjg：没仔细看，好久没看js了
<iMadper> midnightrain: 我一行js都不会, (其实我刚才都不知道怎么打开web console)
<jamesfung14> midnightrain, 不开https的加密都是伪加密
<midnightrain> jamesfung14:是的
<iMadper> midnightrain: 找 cherrot 试, 不过这个不用试, 绝对是你那个什么师兄错了. 
<zifeitong> js 貌似没int？
<zhangjg> 谁说的？
<jamesfung14> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/JavaScript/Reference/Operators/Bitwise_Operators
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ ti: Bitwise Operators - JavaScript | MDN
<midnightrain> iMadper:那问题就是客户端js能做hash么
<iMadper> midnightrain: 可以. 
<zhangjg> 客户端为什么不能作hash阿？
<midnightrain> iMadper:求资料啊
<iMadper> midnightrain: 啥资料?
<midnightrain> zhangjg:如果能做运算就能做hash
<jamesfung14> http://code.google.com/p/crypto-js/ 
<iMadper> midnightrain: 你要js语法, 还是要hash算法?
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ ti: crypto-js - JavaScript implementations of standard and secure cryptographic algorithms - Google Project Hosting 
<jamesfung14> 类似这些东西？
<iMadper> midnightrain: 你随便做个sha就可以了呀
<zhangjg> javascript完全可以在传输前把你的密码加密的
<midnightrain> iMadper:先谢了，我自己再查查
<zhangjg> 但是这样的加密是不靠谱的
<ymy> 用js算hash意义有多大?？?
<zhangjg> 因为你的加密手段是公开的
<cherrot> midnightrain, 这种东西没必要纠结
<midnightrain> cherrot:不能算纠结，就是搞清楚
<iMadper> zhangjg: 加密手段公开, 跟靠不靠谱, 没关系. 
<iMadper> zhangjg: 很多公开的加密手段, 都可以保证让你在有生之年无法破击. 
<zhangjg> 我的错
<iMadper> ymy: 难道你希望密码明文传播?
<iMadper> ymy: 公共wifi, 随便就给你抓包了
<midnightrain> 呵呵，回头找到那个hash看看
<ymy> wifi没密码？？
<iMadper> ymy: 这跟wifi有没有密码有关系吗?!
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • mentohust抓包也解决不了客户端校验问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427533 前几天学校大概做了什么改动，我的mentohust连接不上了，显示“非管理员指定客户端” 在windows下锐捷可以正常联网，版本为4.75。用抓包工具抓包，无论是windows下还是Ubuntu下，mentohust都是显示“非管理员指定
<ymy> wifi有密码就不是明文广播了
<iMadper> ym
<iMadper> ymy: <iMadper> ymy: 公共wifi, 随便就给你抓包了   
<iMadper> ymy: chinanet/cmcc那种
<iMadper> ymy: 那种也是有密码, 不过是页面认证的. 
<ymy> 我的意思是更复杂的环境在客户端， 中间确实可能出现问题。 但是客户端想破解，用js太容易
<jamesarch> 好安静……
<iMadper> ymy: 那就不是写网页的需要关心的了. 
<iMadper> 总不能来个renren登陆安全控件.
<iMadper> 跟icbc一样
<jamesarch> 问下各位大牛 这条命令中的bs 是什么意思 dd if=PCBSD9.0-x64-DVD.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=64K
<ymy> buffersize吧
<iMadper> jamesarch: 每一个块的大小. 
<ymy> block size
<ymy> -_-
<jamesarch> 哦哦 那为什么pcbsd安装的时候要写 bs=64K 而linux系列的要写512K
<iMadper> jamesarch:        bs=BYTES
<iMadper>               read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<jamesarch> 很是好奇……
<ymy> 不写应该都没问题
<iMadper> jamesarch: 没关系, 都一样, 512k可能还会快一些
<iMadper> jamesarch: 这个参数不会有实际的影响, 不过块儿设置的大一些, 速度会有所提升.
<jamesarch> 哦哦 刚才想把PCBSD这个镜像写入u盘做启动盘的，bs=512K无法启动 
<jamesarch> 现在试试官方手册上的64K
<jiero> cherrot: 写论文中？
<cherrot> jiero, 是啊
<cherrot> jiero, 搞定字体问题了
<jamesarch> 好吧 纠结了 还是无法启动
<jamesarch> ……win32imager写入也不行 
<ymy> 电脑问题吧
<jamesarch> ……电脑没问题
<jamesarch> BSD内核的系统启动方式是不是和linux的不一样
<iMadper> jamesarch: linux的是什么方式?
<jamesarch> 额 我菜鸟 不知道
<jamesarch> 就想尝鲜的 呵呵 看看
 * iMadper 匿了
<jamesarch> PCBSD啥样
<iMadper> jamesarch: 一个样
<jamesarch> ……哦
<iMadper> jamesarch: 用过kde没?
<jamesarch> 恩
<iMadper> jamesarch: pcbsd用的也是kde
<jamesarch> 恩 其实就是想找个系统占内存低一点的
<jamesarch> 每天一进系统风扇呼呼的转 本来散热风扇噪音就大，一进系统和直升机一样
<gebjgd> jamesarch: 随便弄个linux发行版 xfce4就行了
<gebjgd> jamesarch: cpupower打开
<jamesarch> cpupower?
<jamesarch> 神马东东
<iMadper> jamesarch: cpu power save
<jamesarch> 我现在用的是ubuntu
<iMadper> jamesarch: bsd软件更少, 反正我是用不来
<jamesarch> 恩 以前用过
<stardiviner> 把三相电转成二相电的变压器有哪几钟啊？有人知道么？（我已经堕落到在#ubuntu-cn里问这样的问题了么。。。。）
<gebjgd> dockstar终于又好了
<gebjgd> 垃圾的无用的debian
 * kenifanying libreoffice 中怎么把交叉引用更改为上标的形式？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助： Thunderbird采用imap收126邮箱连接超时 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427536 各位，我新安装了13.04 64bit，但是使用thunderbird用imap接收126邮箱时总是显示connection to server xxx@126.com timed out，一封邮件也接收不到，不知什么原因。分别尝试了加和不加安全连接都不行。 之前采用
<fatboy> 我去，都是高手阿
<fatboy> iMadper 求推荐加密入门的书阿
<fatboy> iMadper 算法导论各种不懂的说
<iMadper> fatboy: 加密我不懂. 算法导论跟加密有关系?
<Helcrops_> 用*代替IM乘号不行，后来用小写的X竟然可以。NND
<jin__> unetbootin 搞不定 debian7啊，肿么办
<iMadper> jin__: 你搜索过嘛?
<iMadper> jin__: The current released versions of Debian Install images and Debian Live images are built using isohybrid techniques, which means using them with a USB key is simple and easy, using "dd". 
<jin__> dd if=xxiso of=/dev/sdc  ？
<adam8157> jin__: debian? 请用hd-media
<iMadper> jin__: 去搜索debian的faq, 里面写的清清楚楚
<jin__> 我下载的是dvd，也行？
<iMadper> jin__: http://www.debian.org/CD/faq/#write-usb
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Frequently Asked Questions about Debian CDs 
<jin__> 正在烧，希望这次能行。
 * adam8157 壮哉我大debian
<iMadper> -1
<jin__> 其实我现在用的是elementaryOS，Debian stable的确太老了。
<adam8157> jin__: debian sid
 * adam8157 给老娘用stable, 自己用sid
<jin__> 其实咱的愿望很简单，软件够新，稳定，当初用sabayon时感觉很不错，可惜编译一堆问题，太花时间了，不太适合生产工作。
<jin__> 刻好了，求保佑。重启
<Hans> Hello
<^k^> Hans:好.  15:16 
<Helcrops_> 莫折腾。。。
<lllenovo> ?
<midnightrain> --
<midnightrain> [15:20:34.107] <script src="http://crypto-js.googlecode.com/svn/tags/3.1.2/build/rollups/md5.js"></script>
<midnightrain> <script>
<midnightrain>     var hash = CryptoJS.MD5("87654321");document.write(hash);
<midnightrain> </script>
<^k^> midnightrain[15:20:34.107] ⇪ t: {长度=>6.12 kiB, "type"=>"text/javascript"}
<^k^> midnightrain[15:20:34.107] ⇪ ti: {长度=>6.12 kiB, "type"=>"text/javascript"}
<midnightrain> 求指点语法哪里错了，js都忘了
<abinez> http://www.shejibaike.com/art/article/2013/04/04/659782448.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Festo推出了一款遥控蜻蜓（BionicOpter
<abinez> http://www.shejibaike.com/art/article/2011/02/26/391852881.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 法拉利最新概念摩托车设计
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall:点点点.  15:41 
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding:好.  15:50 
<peterCN> # admin
<nyfair> 话说,bsd系统玩linux的闭源游戏会不会有效率问题
<Helcrops_> nyfair:没试过。。看wine列表里的游戏真多啊 
<nyfair> Helcrops_: wine是论外吧
<Helcrops_> nyfair: o 你说steam里的。。
<nyfair> Helcrops_: 我没有特指啊，单纯就是说发布二进制包的linux游戏
<Helcrops_> 苹果玩魔兽？
<IsoaSFlus> yo~~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows中安装ubuntu 13.04 (what a fucking day!) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427545 上次参见gurudigger的hacthathon，指导队友当场装了一个ubuntu，就装在windows8下。我分明看到ubuntu是这样的： 市场的图标就是一个A。 然后回家我也想装装看，到ubuntu.com，看各种消息再见Wubi：Ubuntu不再支
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于关闭dash的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427553 是不是一直以来，一旦打开dash以后，除非点击某个程序，dash界面会自动关闭，否则只能再次点击dash图标，它才会消失？ 理应点击dash范围之外的空白处或者除dash图标以外的空白处它就应该自动消失的啊.很不方便。 统计信息:
<^k^> 发表于 由 智上思下 — 2013-05-05 17:06
<coding_ali> topic
<koko_zk> google-chrome-stable : 依赖: libudev0 (>= 147) 但无法安装它 apt-get -f install 没用 手动安装也没用呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完软件了之后，为什么找不到应用程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427557 如下图，我安装了一个叫iceplayer的软件，因为我喜欢这种皮肤和歌词的支持嘛。。。可是，我想把他设置成为默认的播放器，可是打不到。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 素手断尘缘 — 2013-05-05 17:45
<jiero> springrts 只有这一个引擎也够了。
<g12f> 为什么会加不进去一个频道呢
<iMadper> g12f: 你连你用的什么命令, 还有客户端提示你什么都不说, 让别人怎么帮你?
<jiero> 2 manual of conjurations...
<g12f> iMadper: 客户端irrsi和pidgin使用 /join #vim-cn 都加不进去
<g12f> 你试试
<iMadper> g12f: 加不进去, 提示什么?
<iMadper> g12f: 我可以. 
<g12f> iMadper: 等下
<g12f> (06:05:41 PM) 您已被 ChanServ 踢出了：(You are not authorized to be on this channel)
<jiero> and I have one in use..
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ...
<g12f> iMadper: 现在可以加进去，里面没有人了，奇怪
<iMadper> g12f: 你确实是vim-cn? 那是个空房间
<jiero> vim-cn
<jiero> lol
<g12f> iMadper: 不是空的啊
<iMadper> g12f: 你记错名字了吧.
<jiero> g12f: 基本上，没几个中文频道，叫-cn的几乎没有
<g12f> iMadper: vim-cn  就这个频道啊
<iMadper> g12f: (06:05:41 PM) 您已被 ChanServ 踢出了：(You are not authorized to be on this channel)    这个你自己翻译都可以. 就是字面意思.
<iMadper> g12f: 然后, 你记错名字了. 或者这个频道在15分钟之内突然管理员把他解散了.
<g12f> iMadper: 哦
<jiero1> firestorm
<g12f> iMadper: 刚才就是提示这个消息，现在可以进去，但是进去没人
<iMadper> g12f: 刚才你输入的命令不同吧. 
<g12f> 一样的啊
<iMadper> g12f: 除非真的是管理员在这几分钟之内, 把那个频道解散了. 否则, 不会这样. 
<g12f> iMadper: 有可能人家在固定的时间和特定的一群人讨论，讨论期间不允许其他人进去，时间过后在解散。
<iMadper> g12f: 哪找一群这样的脑残去做这种脑残行为. 
<g12f> iMadper: 哈哈，我也不是很清楚啊
<g12f> 这不，跑这里来问个究竟
<lifeng> wzssyqa: 这几天我要升级debian的yaml-cpp到0.5.1版，文件在mentor.d.n上。会影响librime，需要跟进下
<wzssyqa> lifeng: 好
<lifeng> wzssyqa: 辛苦
<hulu>  大家好
<hulu> 我想问个问题
<^k^> hulu:点点点.  18:43 
<hulu> 我正在定制 13.04
<hulu> 但是我修改了 /etc/skel ，livecd创建默认用户不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<hulu> 有谁知道 livecd 在哪里创建默认用户？
<hulu> 谁能帮助我
<iMadper> 我擦, 谁干的?!?!
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<iMadper> 怎么我上个厕所, 回来发现我+o了?!
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 黄河科技学院 锐捷客户端问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427562 以前的时候用都好好的，最近学校好像升级了，客户端用的4.63，我从校园网上下载了一个校园网linux客户端 （支持linux）rjsupplicant，但是运行出错，我是新手，在网上搜了很多资料也没有解决，你们帮忙看一下 还会
<^k^> 出现这样的错误 我还试过MentoHUST，但是提示
<hulu> 有谁了解么？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. +o .. 
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 是被+o...
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ ..为么，我没有，我都挂IRC 几天了。。 要不然，我一 +o 就踢一下你
<hulu> 有谁了解 livecd 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu§ 额，，没有用过，， 
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那我给你一下.
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 给你了. 
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 又给取消了. 
<hulu> CyrusYzGTt: 我该怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 手慢了，， 
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: t我不好...
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我会不开心的...
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu§ 用 /notice 问
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 额，， 就踢一下
<ofan> iMadper: 有op了啊
 * iMadper 用 notice就是找t
<iMadper> ofan: 没. 
<ofan> iMadper: 那你怎么给的
<iMadper> ofan: 刚才莫名其妙有人给我+o了
<ofan> 只有 ^k^ 或 GNUdog 了
<iMadper> ofan: 不是呀 wzssyqa 也在呀. 
<ofan> 有op的才能加吧
<iMadper> ofan: GNUdog 已经是僵尸粉级别的了. 
<iMadper> ofan: wz也有!
<iMadper> ofan: 你 whois wz 看看. 我记得他的cloak暴露他了.
<ofan> no
<CyrusYzGTt> syq
<iMadper> ofan: 他只是没有带帽子. 但是有帽子. 
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有他的gmail邮箱地址
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 黄河科技学院 锐捷客户端 连不上网啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427563 以前的时候用都好好的，最近学校好像升级了，客户端用的4.63，我从校园网上下载了一个校园网linux客户端 （支持linux）rjsupplicant，但是运行出错，我是新手，在网上搜了很多资料也没有解决，你们帮忙看一
<^k^> 下 QQ图片20130505182914.jpg 还会出现这样的错误 Q
<ZeroCn> 啊。这就是IRC啊。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手请教ubuntu 12.04的U盘安装方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427564 1.我的u盘做过win的启动盘，当时用的是老毛桃制作的，可以解决win的一些问题，所以我像留着它。 2.我现在吧ubuntu 12.04.iso解压到了U盘根目录，例如boot这样的文件夹已经跟win的合并了，希望就这样能安装ubun
<^k^> tu。 3.已经在老毛桃的菜单中添加了： Code:
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • EasyBCD的neogrub可以引导到ubuntu的grub2吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427566 我现在是win7+centos6.4+ubuntu13.04，都是64bit 为了方便我使用easybcd来管理引导项，centos的grub和neogrub通用只要直接复制过来就行了，但是ubuntu的grub2和neogrub不通用，虽然看一下ubuntu的grub.cfg就可以知道要加载哪个
<^k^> initrd.img和vmlinuz，但是每次更新内核后都要改
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纠结这个依赖关系怎么解决掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427568 Code: linbin@linbin:~$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for linbin: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：   esoun
<^k^> d-common libaudiofile1 libesd0 libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4
<iMadper> hi
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  20:19 
<iMadper> test
<iMadper> ^k^: 你又不说话了...
<iMadper> ^k^: ... ... 
<^k^> iMadper, 休息一下..  20:21 
<iMadper> cherrot: 跟我说句话. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 我爱你
<cherrot> iMadper, 又在玩儿机器人？
<cherrot> iMadper, 孩子 你寂寞了。。
<archl> iMadper: cherrot 新生代。
<cherrot> archl, momo
 * archl 睡了。
<cherrot> archl, 毕业论文估计是我这一生最漂亮的文档了。。
<cherrot> archl, 这么早。。。。
<archl> cherrot: 将来的事不作定论。
<archl> cherrot: 说不定你写回忆录更漂亮呐。
<cherrot> archl, 。。。写毛回忆录
<cherrot> archl, 这不堪回首的医生
<cherrot> archl, 写论文时总是不小心打出一堆 j 和 k 。。。。
<archl> cherrot: 你比 jobs 还不堪？
<cherrot> archl, 人和人是不能比较的
<archl> cherrot: 对啊。
<archl> cherrot:  别死心
<archl> cherrot: 做个野心家
<cherrot> archl, 没错～ iMadper 起床！
<cherrot> iMadper, 我要收了你
<archl> cherrot: 你要收了imadper的家系么。。。
<cherrot> archl, 收一人足矣
<archl> cherrot: 你要他，他比你要的更多啊。
<cherrot> archl, ...真是麻烦。。
<cherrot> archl, 快睡觉去～～
<archl> 。。
<archl> 睡了
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么这么少的人啊
 * kenifanying 各位论文的脚注一般是用连续编号还是每页重新编号？如果用每页重新编号，那么对于重复引用的文章怎么处理？
<freeflying> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i206970 这车如何，去年的，1500
<adam8157> freeflying: ä¹°
<freeflying> adam8157: 买啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 车
<freeflying> adam8157: 你赞助不
<adam8157> freeflying: 我赞助个气门芯
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃好意思啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 至少也得个轮子啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 烧不起啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 孩子
<gfrog> freeflying: 合适就收呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过这车把立看起来好奇怪
<imtxc> freeflying: 没去清华西门看看么
<imtxc> gfrog: 这种车有能载人的么
<\q> 非常不爽今天gdg沒騙到書！
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃装个后座就是
<imtxc> gfrog: 我的意思是这种车有装后座的接口么
<gfrog> imtxc: 一般都有
<gfrog> imtxc: 低端车架标配
<imtxc> gfrog: 看起来这种构造，就是有，也没法坐人。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 装太高了人座不上去，装低又比骑车的人低太多
<imtxc> 都好大的轮子啊。。。
<adam8157> \q: 什么书啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 骑车带妹子现在不流行了。现在都流行四轮儿装妹子。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃out了。
<\q> adam8157: erlang otp
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu13.04已经发布解决了显示双磁盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427575 Code: Duplicate partitions are no longer shown on desktop or Thunar 如果在12.04中解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocoakekeyu — 2013-05-05 21:48
<imtxc> gfrog: 不带妹子啊，后面带一袋土豆什么的
<\q> adam8157: 我一直在舉手……但是一直沒機會提問，就沒書了。剛才粗略計算了下，凡是有提問送禮的活動我100%舉手了，沒禮物的活動我0%舉手……
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> \q: 得到什么奖品了
<\q> imtxc: 什麽都沒，沒有提問機會
<peilin> ls
<peilin> 对LVM有点疑惑
<peilin> LVM中一个PE相当于普通的一个block吗？ 这样的话，一个block只能存一个文件，即使那文件没有一个block那么大 假设一个PE设为16M的话。 那么我一个几百字符的文件也要霸占这一个PE共16M的硬盘容量吗？
<happyaron> peilin: 貌似pe是在pv之间调整容量时的最小单位。
<peilin> 还有,LVM最终会把所有PV整成VG来用,那我硬盘容量就500G,那还需要把这500G的硬盘进行物理分区吗?我目前是用物理分区来分出不同的区给 /  /home /usr /var /tmp /swap 来用的.
<happyaron> peilin: boot要单独分区
<peilin> 如果我用LVM ,还需要分出这么多物理分区来,再搞这个LVM吗?
<happyaron> peilin: swap你随意
<imtxc> happyaron: 买个帽子
<happyaron> peilin: 其他的用lvm分即可
<imtxc> happyaron: 处理点私事儿。。。
<happyaron> peilin: 当然你要分也可以，看你自己的喜好
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥事？
<imtxc> happyaron: 额，今天算了，跟我要饺子吃的那小子今天不在
<happyaron> ...
<peilin> 哦,就是说 BOOT独立分出来,然后 swap分出来, 其它就做做一个单独分区做LVM,然后再细分就行了是吧
<\q> adam8157: 現在還糾結沒拿到書……這類活動我去的很大動力就是拿禮品的。沒東西我很鬱悶
<adam8157> \q: 安啦少年, 电子书吧
<happyaron> \q: 啥活动？
<adam8157> \q: 我去IDF, SSD都没拿到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：关于empathy http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=427588 无法添加帐号，按f4打开添加帐号窗口，点添加帐号没反应，而且窗口会消失！): 有没有碰到类似情况的，传授下经验，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 BROMANCE — 2013-05-05 22:36
<\q> adam8157: 以後有我想看看，但是這方面啥都不懂騙不到東西……
<\q> adam8157: 今天是純編程語言哲學討論，哥還是能吹點牛的……可惜啥都沒有！
<\q> happyaron: http://www.chinagdg.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1644&fromuid=185
<^k^> \q ⇪ ti: [活动] 北京GDG之编程语言沙龙 - 北京GDG论坛 (Beijing GDG Forum) - 中国谷歌开发者社区论坛(China Google Developer Group Forum) - 
<adam8157> \q: 我买彩票也很少中 sigh
<midnightrain> 有没人最近学习pn
<midnightrain> vpn的
<peilin> 我有2个linux系统,grub2引导的话,采用lvm的分区方式,需要弄出两个独立的 /boot分区不能用LVM的是吗?
<midnightrain> peilin:应该可以
<midnightrain> peilin:你可以试一下问题不大
<nopcall> peilin: boot 分区放到lvm里 会有问题的 
<peilin> 外面google了一下,好像grub2可以从lvm引导的
<nopcall> 你可以自己装来试试 后期你要弄其它的东西会有各种麻烦的问题
<nopcall> 我以前装的时候lvm里不放boot分区的
<nopcall> 
<jiangfuqiao> Cannot find Glib2! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<jiangfuqiao> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<zdc> 这么晚了，有人吗
<zdc> 当编辑一个文件时，偶然发现另一个地方需要修改，就会感到emacs比vi方便了，因为你要敲稍远一点的esp，然后再移动到指定位置再敲修改键编辑，用emacs的话直接快捷键移位，编辑就好了。vi需要保持自己的小巧，发展自己的强大，如编辑模式的快捷键，而emacs需要保持自己的强大而变得小巧和普及，最
<zdc> 好默认安装。
<zdc> esc
<zdc> 当编辑一个文件时，偶然发现另一个地方需要修改，就会感到emacs比vi方便了，因为你要敲稍远一点的esc，然后再移动到指定位置再敲修改键编辑，用emacs的话直接快捷键移位，编辑就好了。vi需要保持自己的小巧，发展自己的强大，如编辑模式的快捷键，而emacs需要保持自己的强大而变得小巧和普及，最
<zdc> 好默认安装。
<abinez> tx的服务器是不是被攻击啊
<abinez> 老是无法连接
<abinez> 连接速度炒面的蛮蛮
<abinez> 原来我的路由器木有坏，是电源线接触不良
<Pudge> pwd
<^k^>  05:10
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-28
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  08:44
<abc-phone> g 滑行输入vs九宫格
<^k^> abc-phone: 滑行输入vs九宫格 不过还是比不上百度和搜狗的，如果不是|滑行输入|，还真的不是很想用这个。 ..... settings, music and bookmarks on your Android device by drawing letters |or| numbers. ..... 键盘输入功能齐全：拼音、笔画、英文输入统统支持，更有|九宫格|、全 键盘、单手 ...
<abc-phone> g 滑行输入
<sennn> 藍牙鍵盤 能匹配手機嗎?
<^k^> abc-phone: 滑行输入 此信息中的部分或全部内容仅适用于运行Android 4.2 及更高版本的设备。 |滑行输入| 在英语版中的使用效果最好。在其.
<abc-phone> sennn, 没试过，应该不行吧，驱动什么的
<sennn> abc-phone 應該能用吧 藍牙匹配成功應該就行吧!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装问题 安装类型 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458807 使用easybcd安装ubuntu，在选择过安装类型为“其它选项”后，手动分区。在手动分区时，总是闪屏，试验了好几次，都出现这种情况，请大家给些帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvniu — 2014-04-28 8:46
<abc-phone> sennn, 配对是成功了，但是键盘传来的数据怎么识别
<abc-phone> g 手机 蓝牙键盘
<^k^> abc-phone: 手机 蓝牙键盘 2012年3月8日 |...| 泡泡网|键盘|频道3月8日 当1280x720分辨率的4.7寸屏幕以及1.5GHz四核cpu入驻 HTC one x时，以HTC one X为代表的大屏高性能android|手机|，已 ...
<sennn> abc-phone 也是
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 桌子太矮了 :     妻子:"你今天下班咋这么晚?" 丈夫:"干点外活。" 妻子:"我不信,准是又打扑克了。" 丈夫:"我发誓,决不骗你。" 妻子:"你额上怎么起了个包?" 丈夫:"他妈的！桌子太矮了。" 
<abc-phone> sennn, 突然觉得变形本用处很大
<sennn> abc-phone O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 可以吻我 : 到了家门口,杰西卡提醒她新结识的男朋友:"你现在可以吻我,但是随后我得打你一个耳光,因为我爸爸正在窗口看着我们。"
<jiero> abc-phone: 。。。
<abc-phone> jiero, 我的延迟是不是特别高 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> > joke
<CyrusYzGTt> 我这延迟更高
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rb6ILm-vAACO84hzKPYAALrSwEuZ5YAAI8L856.jpg 后面那位完全不动声色啊
<abc-phone> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈，这应该是bot的问题
<sennn> 三體 好看嗎?
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，感觉跟 卫斯理 有点类似 特别是 描述 未来 高科技 异时空的
<sennn> CyrusYzGTt 3q
<CyrusYzGTt> sennn§ 我只对科幻感情趣，所以你自己看着参考， 不要让我的观点影响
<CyrusYzGTt> sennn§ 我只对科幻感兴趣，所以你自己看着参考， 不要让我的观点影响
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我睡觉了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 预祝你 作恶梦
<sennn> 準備 寫本 僞現實小說
<sennn> 所有的人物地點全部用真的 故事自己寫
<lsjun> 早早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的系统设置里面的选项怎么这么少 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458809 请问我的系统设置里面的选项怎么这么少啊？怎么把其他的调出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 slaaack — 2014-04-28 8:57
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39298
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 央行想要彻底斩断比特币交易的资金链条
<imtxc> 谁有路子能挂到医院的号。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 有没有医院的路子
<onlylove> imtxc: 么有，我挂号也挂不上
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39302
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Hulu屏蔽VPN用户
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=39308
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 胡正新书《2万亿的经历》发布
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 手动让chromium支持pepper flash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458810 1:下载chrome并安装 2:编辑文件sudo vi /etc/chromium-browser/default 3:把CHROMIUM_FLAGS="" 变成 CHROMIUM_FLAGS="$CHROMIUM_FLAGS --ppapi-flash-path=/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=$FLASH_VERSION" 其中的$FLASH_VERSIO
<^k^>  ─> N可以用strings /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so | grep ^LNX|sed -e "s/^LNX //"|sed -e "s/,/./g"得到；也可以查看/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/manifest. …
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚在网上挂了个
<onlylove> imtxc: 记得那天去排队，貌似网上挂号的优先？
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正预约的优先
<imtxc> onlylove: 我附近的那家医院没法预约
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以只能网上挂301的了
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥医院不能预约啊，电话114挂啊
<loaden> 花钱买吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打了12580, 也约不了北医三院，这家医院离我近点儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 没办法，远也得约了，不然到时候截肢手术更不好约
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，打12580作甚，114不能挂么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我问问
<imtxc> onlylove: 直接114？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你TM不知道114可以挂号？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算过两天再没办法了直接打120的
<onlylove> imtxc: 真羡慕身体健康的
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你现在就打算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 暂时还能忍住
<onlylove> imtxc: 你拉倒吧，运动过量这事……
<imtxc> onlylove: 怎么
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果没啥大事情，过几天就好了，不过你这么久还没好，还是去医院吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这个已经7天了
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才打114, 只能约到5.5 之后的
<onlylove> imtxc: 没办法，预约的名额有限
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是实在不行，就去排队挂
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用
<imtxc> onlylove: 万一不行的话就打120或者找黄牛
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 黄牛手里号很充足的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/libressl-fips-mode-is-not-coming-back
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ LibreSSL 不再会有 FIPS 模式了 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> FIPS是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 你正路没有，旁门左道不少么……
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=d8SYD03axvwcybJTGLwopgAdL-czPXb4r2Je-dE82d8xUIHJJh6TgEWNbjNma8jX
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ FIPS_百度百科
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ati 6370显卡装上就黑屏，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458811 从认识ubuntu以来，只有12.10和11.10可以用更新显卡驱动，本想装了.04没有一个能装的，这次14.04黑屏依旧，难道就没有办法解决了了吗，还请论坛里的大神给指条名路 统计信息: 发表于 由 wczhashi —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-04-28 10:05
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，招行刚打电话了……果然10天
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51239/why-wireless-router-use-openwrt
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 为何智能路由器们要用开源系统? - 开源中国社区
<zdc> 新拍了几张笔记本电脑桌的照片，就不几张处理了。http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38685740536
<^k^> zdc: ⇪ 笔记本电脑桌 十成新-淘宝网
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 打电话？
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该会有结果啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 对，打电话
<onlylove> imtxc: 核对信息
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 那今天下午估计就会有结果啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，不对……那样的话……
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，有那么高效率？
<imtxc> onlylove: 按道理，今天应该直接查到结果才对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是效率高，因为招行基本上不打电话
<imtxc> onlylove: 大多人是没接到电话直接过了的
<onlylove> imtxc: 喵的！什么待遇！
<imtxc> onlylove: 打的座机还是手机
<onlylove> imtxc: 手机
<imtxc> onlylove: 没关系，就是核对信息而已，确定是你本人申请
<onlylove> imtxc: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=a25OjC02mY3vGxkKsbZJ0InCHfsn1outd_DaAWzHYba6SavxvhYChV8GDaEgFQ7hixyXx6tx8-LvBdEoqOsZMq
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 招行信用卡中心电话是010-84287224吗，这人说话鬼鬼祟祟的，也不说自己是招行的，搞得同事还以为是坏人呢_百度知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个电话
<imtxc> onlylove: 这是个啥
<imtxc> 怎么是010
<imtxc> 小招信用卡中心不在上海么
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋？我怕是假的专门查的唉……
<imtxc> onlylove: 是真的？ 那就没问题，我现在也记乱了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过他说了他是招行的
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正建行、交通 都在上海
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个是北京分中心的……估计还没到上海
<onlylove> imtxc: 我同事前几天接的是7221的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，应该不会是别人
<onlylove> imtxc: 是别人的话麻烦了……
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/65624/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 黑客如何入侵你的路由器？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/65703/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 非洲程序员的各种苦恼：网费奇高 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<jiero> imtxc:   昨天跑了4小时，果然今天没有酸痛了。
<imtxc> jiero: 你牛
<jiero> imtxc: 腿软绵绵的哈
<imtxc> onlylove: 罗杰老给我炫耀妹子炫耀身体好怎么办 cc zenNamaste
<imtxc> eexpress: 早啊
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。
<imtxc> 要不要做了罗杰
<onlylove> imtxc: 让他给介绍一个给你，他身边总是复数的
<jiero> imtxc:  推荐一个便宜的微单啊
<onlylove> jiero: a7
<jiero> onlylove: 预算 1000以下 :(
<onlylove> jiero: 1000以下买微单？
<onlylove> jiero: 稍微好点的卡片都不止1000吧？
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 1000 以下买不到吧
<imtxc> jiero: 收 freeflying 的 EM5
<imtxc> 或者收我的 D7000
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 转：Ubuntu14.04中的原生nvidia双显卡解决方案（链接） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458812 链接： https://blog-kongkong.rhcloud.com/2014/02/09/38/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzjr — 2014-04-28 10:31
<cherrot> imtxc:  你要升级了？
<cherrot> jiero: 微单比单反还贵
<jiero> cherrot: 没有吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 你会来了。。。这两天看不到你，还没上线呢。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 这两天没上网
<cherrot> jiero: 中午搞上去
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00508UT0S?tag=zol_cpk_zsy_xj-23
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【Fujifilm 富士】 FUJIFILM 富士 FinePix Z909EXR 数码相机（白色） 价格 报价 图片 测评 多少钱 价格:￥ 1,121.00
<jiero> cherrot: 害得我找不到理由，昨天只能和她们打打牌。。。
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero: 被土豪请客出去玩了  lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 不买镜头的话……你确定微单比单反贵？
<cherrot> onlylove: 我没见过7k以下的微单啊
<jiero> onlylove: 好像没啥意思，和我的卡片比没太大进步。
<jiero> onlylove: 我姥爷的那传感器都是 1/1.8也比这个大，目前二手也不过 ￥350
<onlylove> jiero: 这就是个卡片
<imtxc> cherrot: 换门 lol
<jiero> onlylove:  恩。
<imtxc> jiero, cherrot 你俩的网站还能不能上线了
<cherrot> jiero: 嗯 你看错了 那绝对不是微单
<cherrot> imtxc: 周末有事儿  要不你来帮忙？
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。那就微电
<jiero> 不懂命名
<jiero> imtxc:  来吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 我给你糖吃。
<liw_> ubuntu studio 14.04 下安装了WPS不能运行，有人试过吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 　http://s.etao.com/detail/36351799372.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.LprTUR&rebatepartner=4807&initiative_id=wwwetao_20140428　这个是不是
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 大陆行货正品 SAMSUNG/三星 NX1000 官方标配价，套餐全送上！！ _一淘网
<cherrot> jiero: 带镜头的都不是
<liw_> 这里也广告啊
<jiero> cherrot: 就是说必须是镜头可以拆的？
<jiero> liw_: 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: http://detail.zol.com.cn/digital_camera_index/subcate15_list_s1870_1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【APS画幅单反数码相机】APS画幅数码相机报价及图片大全 -ZOL中关村在线
<cherrot> jiero: 微单就是微型单反
<jiero> liw_: 什么是广告？
<onlylove> cherrot: 拉倒吧，微单没反光板
<onlylove> cherrot: 没反了，还叫单反？
<jiero> cherrot:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/無反光鏡可換鏡頭相機
<^k^> ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cherrot> onlylove: 没反光板啊？ 怪不得能做这么小
<cherrot> jiero: 但起码是可拆卸镜头的 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 闹半天你一直不知道啊？微单是电子取景器
<onlylove> cherrot: 单反是光学的
<jiero> cherrot:  都有的。都有卡口
<cherrot>  onlylove 因为我根本就没有微单的计划 。。于是就不了解了~
<onlylove> jiero: 镜头可以换，不能换镜头的都不是微单，也不是单反
<onlylove> cherrot: 土豪！求包养！
<jiero> onlylove: 普通卡片都有能换镜头的
<imtxc> cherrot, jiero 我也咩时间啊
<onlylove> jiero: 求可以换镜头的卡片！
<onlylove> jiero: 求可以换镜头的卡片！ cc cherrot
<jiero> onlylove:  https://www.google.com.hk/url?q=http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/984/984385.shtml&sa=U&ei=8cBdU--RF-isiAenyIHYCw&ved=0CB4QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNF2msfLpG-NSivaI_gl9VotDt2jEA
<^k^> ⇪ ti: E卡口可换镜头相机 索尼A3000仅售2498_索尼数码相机行情-泡泡网
<imtxc> cherrot: 微单是用电子取景器啊
<jiero> onlylove:  搭载E卡口可换镜头系统索尼EA50CH售2W2
<cherrot> onlylove: 。。。 月光伤不起
<onlylove> jiero: 这TM的是单电
<imtxc> jiero: 就收 em5 吧
<onlylove> jiero: 根本不是卡片
<imtxc> jiero: 5轴防抖，妥妥的
<onlylove> jiero: 你玩我呢！
<imtxc> jiero: 要么就直接 a7r 如压力
<imtxc> 无压力
<freeflying> imtxc: http://cards.ecitic.com/shenqing/zhouji/world_card.html#qy6
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 中信IHG®优悦会联名卡-中信银行信用卡中心
<imtxc> freeflying: 这货也是刚性年费的
<onlylove> freeflying: 每年8次免费电影……
<jiero> onlylove: 额。现在都改名了
<onlylove> jiero: 卡片，轻薄为主，你看最厚的卡片，ixus系列
<jiero> onlylove: 额。
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，不是ixus
<imtxc> freeflying: 而且没有 480 那么简单
<imtxc> freeflying: 我猜至少要 3600
<freeflying> imtxc: 20000
<onlylove> freeflying: 土豪@
<freeflying> imtxc: 这货能帮你预约专家门诊
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋办，让侯总给你挂号？
<imtxc> freeflying: 要享受那个页面上的所有待遇的话，估计年费便宜不了
<freeflying> imtxc: 不过确实不是我这样屌丝能搞起的
<imtxc> freeflying: 你要 85折扣的酒店的话，金卡级别就可以
<imtxc> freeflying: 没必要这个世界卡
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总办一张吧！imtxc最近挂号都要找黄牛了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我今天要去拿ue900
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tf15坏了, 他们给我换ue900
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我擦！！！！！
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你丫赚大了！！！
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还好吧.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: ……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tf15人声巨赞
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 土豪……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 700 买个 tf15 + ue900
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ue900太均衡了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞你能赞过四单元去？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ue900清淡.
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 从软件中心安装完flash后，firefox可以看flash，chromium还是不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458813 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronghill — 2014-04-28 10:48
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 能赞过非定制旗舰去？
<yunfan> eexpress: 土豪家里可有机床？
<freeflying> imtxc: 85折那个都没意义
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ... 网上评价 tf15好过ue900很多.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 清淡？ 我这里有天桥10元的面套魔声，妥妥的，要不要换
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 壕们送我个tf15/ue900吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 低音轰得耳朵疼
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没有余粮呀...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 带着跳广场舞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 根本听不下来
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个世界卡太豪
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你们可是壕啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 确实啊
 * jiero 用着￥29极度清淡，被称为没有低音量的飞利浦耳机
<zenNamaste> 飞利浦还有没低音的耳机?
<jiero> freeflying: 你是大件嚎
<jiero> zenNamaste: 恩。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... ... 我拿的都是免费的...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tf15也是三单元, 三单元四单元没太大区别的
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个频道里面，比乃豪的我知道的只有阿当了...
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看了一个文章说石墨烯做耳机效果很好 以后你们这帮水电党又少了个装逼的领域了
<imtxc> yunfan: P，我都用直流电
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1352166
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛
<yunfan> imtxc: 那敢问你的直流电从哪里来的
<imtxc> yunfan: 没直流电怎么听
<zenNamaste> 电池
<imtxc> yunfan: 用移动电源啊
<jiero> 。。。
<piggybox> Bose新出的消躁耳塞只要$299!
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 电池, 交流变直流的机器
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 移动电源的电有二十从哪里来的呢？
<zenNamaste> piggybox: 新出的???
 * jiero 的耳机只要 ￥29包邮买一送一！
<zenNamaste> piggybox: 啥时候新出的?
 * imtxc 还是 HD650 靠谱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 土豪你好.
<yunfan> zenNamaste: imtxc 水电党会说水电稳定 充电时候不影响锂离子反应速率 所以输出也比较平稳 lol
<zenNamaste> yunfan: ... ... ... 我直接橙子发电...
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的设备还不行
<imtxc> yunfan: 我先得换线
<freeflying> imtxc: 个人双币3白金卡 这事是啥卡
<imtxc> freeflying: 就是个人白金卡
<imtxc> freeflying: 标白
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信发给我的是这个
<imtxc> freeflying: 个人双币1普卡 2金卡 3白金卡
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看你需要换银导线 以防止铜线不纯 导致直流电信号传输差异而产生的噪音
<imtxc> yunfan: 银的也能听 hifi？
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个貌似不免年费
<piggybox> zenNamaste: 去年中
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 恩 装逼党v5
<yunfan> imtxc: why not
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩，标白是刚性年费来的，不过便宜
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 必须超导!!! (- 逃
<freeflying> imtxc: 不开卡了，你看中信的那个比较划算呢
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 还是用量子纠缠传输信号吧  这样绝对不会产生噪音
<imtxc> freeflying: i白金啊，是个伪白金，还能免年费
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 量子纠结的牵引不是很靠谱吧???
<jiero> yunfan: 周遭噪音太明显，应先做一个隔音室
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 用光纤现在?
<jiero> yunfan: 做到掉根头发能听到，屏气能听到自己心脏安静地跳
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 说明乃不关心新闻 18大已经用了量子通信了 具体自行查阅新华社通稿
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 不好意思, 我太渣...
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 18大这种科幻类作品, 你也相信???
<imtxc> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.ojsK9H&id=35687977832
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 金之约 黄金耳机线 黄金耳机延长线 纯金耳机线 纯金耳线 DIY-淘宝网 价格:18999.00
<imtxc> freeflying: i白金还经常有点羊毛可以薅
<freeflying> imtxc: 哦，比如说
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ue 的售后在哪里
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 科贸
<imtxc> freeflying: 9分享兑
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 我以前特喜欢看cctv4和科幻世界
<imtxc> freeflying: 每月至少一杯星巴巴
<yunfan> imtxc: 黄金应该用来做耳机里的振动部件 因为其不生锈 不易变形 这个对耳机很中药
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 哦, 那你要分清虚幻和显示呀~
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 确定是科贸不是数码港？
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 在贵国 这就是现实
 * yunfan 注意政治正确
<yunfan> onlylove: 可去文思了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 科贸里面你也敢进去？
<zenNamaste> yunfan:
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对呀, 我直接上10层...
<imtxc> 科贸10层不都是卖单反的么
 * imtxc 心率表换耳机
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是叫你先去文思快速镀金么
 * imtxc 佳明220换全新UE900， 有的出手哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，这几天没动静，也不知道啥时候让我去
<onlylove> yunfan: 我做好丢工作的准备了，如果真的丢了，就去挂个号排队去看看胃，我估计我这点钱，去看医生还是看的起的，能不能治就不知道了
 * imtxc 买的淘宝爆款眼镜怎么还不到
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 【救命】安装ubuntu 14.04 后硬盘分区和win7丢失！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458814 我的笔记本上原来装有ubuntu 13.10，昨晚装14.04的时候，检测到已安装13.10，于是我选择了卸载13.10并安装14.04，结果安装好后重启，直接进ubuntu 14.04，而且其他分区不见了，ubuntu系统盘
<^k^>  ─> 显示的是整个硬盘大小！！！ 我累个擦，这是把我的整块硬盘格式化了吗？ 求大神提供补救措施！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chaosink — 2014-04- …
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不明白，文思那边和我说，纯手动测试，还要在软件园那么偏僻的地方上班，能镀金？
<imtxc> onlylove: 软件园？ 赞
<onlylove> yunfan: 鎏金还差不多
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 手动测试比自动测试镀金.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠，手动还是厚的？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 作为长期测试, rh全公司都是测试, 我能看出来.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 真的不骗你.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我这边都是测试人员, 我还是能看出来谁水平高的.
<onlylove> 手贱搜了下鎏金，凌乱了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 给你一个安装包，要你看安装过程有没有没翻译的，有没有乱码这种……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 搞不好还要一直重启
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 让我做, 我就很乐意做呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我现在就是做这个的
<if_else> zenNamaste: 有测试的妹纸么？求介绍。。
<zenNamaste> if_else: 妹子虽多, 但是没有一个是多余的.
<if_else> zenNamaste: 。。。不是吧。。。都有主了。。。
<onlylove> if_else: 意思是 zenNamaste都占了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: :-)
<if_else> zenNamaste: 那你都满足的了？
<zenNamaste> if_else: ... ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，又对系统 io 比较了解的么？
<iMadper> if_else: hamo之前做io子系统优化的
<if_else> 想 dd 里面有个 bs 这个，大小一般怎么设定？
<iMadper> if_else: ... ... 看你的存储设备的块儿大小...
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，hamo 是哪位？gfrog ？
<iMadper> if_else: 这个问题, 这么简单, 不用找hamo了.
<if_else> iMadper: http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/storage-stack.png
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/png
<iMadper> if_else: 干嘛? 你直接说你的问题呀, 给我看图干嘛
<if_else> 因为 io 有好多层。
<if_else> iMadper: 我就像能明白 bs 一般用多大才行。
<if_else> iMadper: fio 测试也有一个 bs 参数。
<iMadper> if_else: 选最大的
<if_else> iMadper: 这个 bs 参数怎么挑。测试的才最合适。。。
<if_else> iMadper: 不是吧。。。
<onlylove> if_else: windows下面格式化过硬盘没
<if_else> onlylove: 哥哥。是 linux 不是 win
<onlylove> if_else: 靠，linux不用格式化硬盘是不是！
<if_else> onlylove: 要的。格式化了 ext4 了
<iMadper> if_else: 选  最  大  的
<onlylove> if_else: 你知道簇这个概念不
<if_else> onlylove: 知道。
<onlylove> if_else: 简单说，簇大小越大，硬盘读取速度越快
<iMadper> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<iMadper> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<onlylove> if_else: 你能设置64KB最好
<if_else> onlylove: 这个是存储的最小单位，和发起，读写的不是一个概念吧。
<if_else> onlylove: 这个之和存储有关吧。。。
<iMadper> if_else: 看到我贴的了吗? 这种情况, 就选4096
<if_else> onlylove: 和读写，请求的大小，没关系吧。
<iMadper> if_else: 其实, 大了也没关系, 只要对其了, 就好
<onlylove> if_else: 发起 ，读写，是以什么为基础的？是不是读的越少越快
<iMadper> if_else: 所以, 选最大的.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:28
<iMadper> if_else: 况且, 还有 pre-fetching
<if_else> iMadper: 大小没关系。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 他到底想说什么……
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是对齐，4K就是
<if_else> iMadper: pre-fetching 是什么概念？
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚才知道, 现在不知道了.
<iMadper> if_else: 预读几个页面.
<if_else> onlylove: 就是想给 fio 的 bs=？ 选一个合适的参数，我加了 direct=1
<onlylove> if_else: 预读，就是你要读100K，我读了110K，如果下次命中，就不用读硬盘了
<if_else> onlylove: 去掉了 fs 的buffer
<if_else> onlylove: soga
<onlylove> 靠，不管了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 第一次使用ZIM，把Home删了之后，不能新建，不能保存，晕。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458818 remove之后，删了Notebooks目录，重新安装之后，竟然不会自动生成，点哪都是没有文件，这。。。。。。。。。。。。 先在点哪都是 无法保存页
<^k^>  ─> 面： Home BUG: page object no longer valid 你可以保存此页或放弃修改。如果保存失败，稍后还可以复原。 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-04- …
<onlylove> 越扯越混乱
<if_else> onlylove: lol
<iMadper> if
<if_else> iMadper: 兄。
<onlylove> if_else: http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-10449864-id-2956883.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 使用 dd 命令测试磁盘的读写性能-huifeideluotuo-ChinaUnix博客
<freeflying> imtxc: IHG的酒店用18摸这些公司的协议价基本跟汉庭价格差不多
<if_else> onlylove: 这个只是简单的读写吧。我想测尽量多的获取磁盘的读写性能。
<if_else> 所以要去掉 buffer 的。
<if_else> onlylove: 尽量多的模拟正常的读写。但是我不知道 fio 的 bs 怎么设置才是合适。
<onlylove> if_else: 和你说，我用aio-stress压硬盘的时候，也没超过sata总线的速度
<iMadper> if_else: 正常读写都是有buffer的.
<onlylove> if_else: 硬盘越多，单块硬盘速度越慢
<if_else> onlylove: 这个的确，就是想测试一下磁盘的一个大概的性能，收集做样本，以后做数据对比用的。
<onlylove> iMadper: 这货和我那领导想法一致
<onlylove> iMadper: 让他自己玩去吧
<if_else> iMadper: 是的。
<if_else> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> if_else: 只能大概和你说，这个测试是要和存储配合，懂不懂？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我觉得还好呀, 很可能是我误解 if_else 了.
<onlylove> if_else: 理论上，你的存储的bs和你读写的bs一样的时候，最快
<iMadper> onlylove: 只要对齐, 其实是一样快的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是那4K的page的事情……
<if_else> onlylove: 是的。但是 io 是层次比较深。下面的我先控制变量，raid 的设置，用 lsi 的默认
<if_else> iMadper: 对齐，分区的时候做对齐了。但是现在是 512 sector 的盘，还不是 4k 的
<onlylove> if_else: 不和你玩了，我压存储的时候用的256和512
<onlylove> if_else: 多说一句，我往存储上写数据的程序是hadoop
<if_else> onlylove: 是 512B 还是 512K，hadoop 写数据块都是比较大块的的吧。
<onlylove> if_else: 当然是KB
<if_else> onlylove: 不是很懂上层应用，是 64M 一次，写到 fs 么？
<onlylove> if_else: 那不是你需要关心的，64M也是可以你来定义，你可以让他512写一次
<onlylove> if_else: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%88%E9%80%B2%E6%A0%BC%E5%BC%8F%E5%8C%96
<^k^> ⇪ t: 先進格式化 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> if_else: 你到底做啥的
<onlylove> if_else: 是存储还是上层？
<if_else> onlylove: 我是个 sa 在搞 硬件 选型测试。
<onlylove> if_else: ……
<onlylove> if_else: 你TM不会让供应商推荐啊
<if_else> onlylove: 然后，就想搞明白 fio 的 bs 选个啥合适。
<if_else> onlylove: 供应商，不懂。。。
<if_else> onlylove: 也不鸟我。
<onlylove> if_else: 拉倒吧，你提你的要求，供应商的售前会有对应的解决方案，除非说你提的要求供应商决定不了
<onlylove> if_else: 比方说你要格式化硬盘的簇大小这些
<if_else> 这个，一般都默认 mkfs.ext4 默认是 4k 的
<onlylove> if_else: 供应商只负责卖东西，不负责优化
<if_else> onlylove: 是的。不管。
<onlylove> if_else: 肯定是4K
<onlylove> if_else: 所以优化的事情，和选型没半毛钱关系
<if_else> onlylove: 不纠结了。我从 512 ～32k 都测了一遍。
<if_else> onlylove: 恩，控制变量法，测试阿。
<onlylove> if_else: 而且你如果看了那个4K对齐的维基，就知道，你再怎么闹，硬盘层也是4K的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39315
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 净网行动，新浪大跌15%
<onlylove> 以后看来还得去湾里面下片
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助：ubuntu 14.04上编译mplayer-vaapi出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458824 硬件平台：intel Sandy Bridge i5 2300 OS:ubuntu 14.04 x86-64 之前一直用的12.04的系统，最近刚升级到14.04，在12.04上也是按照intel的说明自己编译的mplayer-vaapi，非常顺利，但是在14.04上出错。用了vdpau+mesa-vdp
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:54
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这纯粹是为了造经历 你管他具体怎么干
<yunfan> imtxc: 哥的东西到了哈哈
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的也到了
<yunfan> imtxc: 哦 狗屎运
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们都整天买啥呢……
<imtxc> onlylove: 眼镜
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在网上买的，发现比店里买的靠谱多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 店里磨靠谱的、
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然要去靠谱的店
<imtxc> onlylove: 爆款果然不是盖的
<yunfan> onlylove: 找工厂给你磨比较靠谱
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道了瞳距，只能算知道镜片的左右中心，上下还是不知道的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我磨镜片的时候，焦点就略偏上的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求解！ubuntukylin安装Teamviewer出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458825 我的UK是64位，Teamviewer是在官网下载64位，图形界面安装的时候提示缺少依赖lib32asound2，在终端安装时，sudo dpkg -i 后再sudo apt-get -f install 后也不行，同样是提示缺少依赖，已经把按照网上的教程安
<^k^>  ─> 装了32位库，不知道为什么装不了，请大神吝赐教！谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruffin — 2014-04-28 11:56
<imtxc> onlylove: 一般的店里面也不会给你测那些
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前在潘家园买的时候，也是测了测度数，瞳距啥的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过这眼镜比之前那个重，之前那个 53mm 的宽度太夹脸了
<imtxc> yunfan: 当然了，我海淘的那件还没到
<imtxc> yunfan: 你这个算正常速度的
<imtxc> onlylove: 咦我去，近视这么多年我就没戴过这么合脸的眼镜
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要去给这个店家全五星好评
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠……
<imtxc> lol
<Chrics> hello~
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 要做站内搜索的童鞋注意了，Solr实战视频教程来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458826 Solr是一个全文检索服务器（或者客户端程序），通过他你可以避免使用SQL的LIKE关键字对你的内容进行全文检索，并且保证很高的效率。本视频教程是根据对爱酷学习网进行封装
<yunfan> imtxc: 嘿嘿 bs下
 * adam8157 困
<chenxiongfei> 大家觉得奇虎360公司如何？
<imtxc> adam8157: 才周一就困
<adam8157> imtxc: 昨晚睡的太晚
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦，明白了 lol
<imtxc> iMadper, yunfan ^^
<adam8157> imtxc: 你那集装箱开始派发了, 但是你的单没有...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我知道啊
<chenxiongfei> ALL：奇虎360公司如何？ 有在贵企的吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在我一点都不着急了
<adam8157> imtxc: nnnnd
<imtxc> adam8157: 因为我已经一点都不喜欢那块手表了.......
<adam8157> imtxc: 因为你已经卖了...
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 到手就销了百通, 烦死我了
<imtxc> adam8157: 这种漏掉的单子弄不好得好几个月，我看13年12月的还没出来呢，慢慢等吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 乌鸦嘴
<imtxc> adam8157: 你就等着就行了呗，每天查多费劲
<imtxc> adam8157: 给 yunfan 用的那个风雷也包税么
<adam8157> imtxc: 不包, 但是没被睡, 已经在我这儿了
<imtxc> cool
<yunfan> imtxc: 还要补款呢
<yunfan> 这次要不是冲动购物 肯定最后就黄了
<yunfan> 后面出了好几款那种小机
<yunfan> adam8157: 帮我试试那机器可能启动？ 装个ubuntu 1404进去
<adam8157> yunfan: 还是别了, 没工夫折腾, 而且保持个未开包的状态给你
<imtxc> adam8157: 3/11出库，3/13飞中国，3/15入关，4/25派送，余284单清关中， 根据我最近的购物经验，就算是到了 余1单清关中，我也会是 1/1
<adam8157> imtxc: 妈蛋
<imtxc> lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 毛 要是我来了开不了机 又要退回去么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 这种事儿，只能自己担风险了
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在就算坏的， adam8157 也没法退回去啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 已经和转运没关系了... 开不了机也没用 =,=
<yunfan> 额 不能退新蛋？
<yunfan> 售后这么差啊
<yunfan> 下回我要小心点
<imtxc> yunfan: 你可以自己拿过去退
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且早过了退货时间了
<yunfan> 这些转运公司也太爽了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的运气算好的，我的手表到手之后估计保修时间都过了。。。。。。
<yunfan> 看来肯定会有人不满的 估计还可以有新的类型的转运公司出来
<yunfan> imtxc: 保修低于1年？
<yunfan> 不扯了 出门买菜
<ipposis> 白天依然很少人聊天阿，虽然人数确实多了
<jiero> imtxc:  吃菜。。了么
<lainme> ipposis: 你来个话题
<ipposis> 先让我想想吧
<imtxc> jiero: 吃了
<imtxc> ipposis: 你来的不是时候
<imtxc> 近期这里最热闹的时候就是 l5e 在的时候
<ipposis> 哦！这样阿
 * adam8157 万能的淘宝啊!
<ipposis> 有喜欢听音乐的么
<adam8157> Who doesn't?
<adam8157> mktime: 别用notice
<yunfan> adam8157: 为何不用notice? 难道这个会引起什么
 * CyrusYzGTt 突然怀念 gmlive 了， 风云直播没有discovery很久了
<CyrusYzGTt> 快播不支持 linux
<tracyone> 快播是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> tracyone§ mplayer
<CyrusYzGTt> tracyone§ mplayer+ 广告+点播+ *******
<CyrusYzGTt> tracyone§ mplayer+ 广告+点播+ ******* = 快播
<ipposis> 试一试符号:-)
<jiero> imtxc:  是么
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈，怎么才能在羽毛球场上累着？
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有 discovery 准备五月一日之后，不再上网，其实事实是 我用的宽带不过来收现金了，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我很生气，后果“很好”
<iIlL10Oo> 为啥没有 discovery ？
<CyrusYzGTt> 以地球的天道兼习生的名义，希望东南亚发生地震兼次生灾害，无聊。。。， 不用理我这句，我看小说看多了
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 因为最近 discovery再教你怎么在 战争中生存，怎么制造防御设施，怎么重建文明（特指西方的）
<tracyone> 牛
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，还有 地球反击战
<ipposis> irc不能聊天窗口关掉的么
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 360没去过，技术咋样不知道，但是人品不咋样，你要去自己斟酌
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 当然了，腾讯也好不到哪里去
<iMadper> mktime: 再用notice, 我就kick你了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39317
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软警告IE漏洞，影响IE6
<iMadper> adam8157: any news?
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 不过这貌似有在腾讯的
<iMadper> 管啥人品干嘛? 人家要你你就去, 有钱拿就好了.
<iMadper> 有钱了之后, 吃得香, 妹子漂亮, 还关心公司人品???!!
<iMadper> 顺便一说, 360技术很强
<onlylove> iMadper: 老实说，如果我是老板，我会很认真的考虑360的员工要不要
<onlylove> iMadper: 很大可能是拒掉
<CyrusYzGTt> chenxiongfei§ 从本尊用户的角度看，这个360很讨厌的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说了，他自己斟酌，不介意就去呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 我又没说360渣渣，千万别去，巨坑之类的
<iMadper> onlylove: 你没说就没说吧, 跟我说这个干嘛? 我说你说了?
<CyrusYzGTt> 对了，有谁测试过 AirChat这个东西，
<adam8157> jiero: 找高手虐你
<adam8157> iMadper: 后续肯定是你先知道啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<imtxc> onlylove: 360 的员工怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是360黑，技术再好也不要
<jiero> adam8157: 多么高手都也不过赢了我而已。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 不见得能让我累。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 不会被高手挑逗的满场跑么?
<iMadper> 接不到的, 就不接了, 跑啥..
 * iMadper 作为资深胖子. 
<jiero> adam8157: 额。我也可以把高手打的满场跑。。。而且我好胜心没那么重， 不是每个球都去抢。。。不怕输。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实我挺羡慕360员工的, 工资高, 水平好
<adam8157> iMadper: 这是真的
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥? 你说360? 当然是真的了.
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯
<adam8157> iMadper: 钱多就妥妥的找尖子
<jiero> adam8157: 关键问题是我懒，不喜欢用全速。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我就满场跑的
<jiero> adam8157: 那样满场跑我只能连续打3小时。
<jiero> adam8157: 不过那是以前。现在不知道了
<adam8157> jiero: 我没次就俩小时
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。昨天两个人40元4小时。
<iMadper> adam8157: 羽毛球, 求带
<adam8157> jiero: 真便宜!!!
<adam8157> Maya1: 乖
<jiero> adam8157: 乖，我单打从来没赢过。
<jiero> adam8157: 下次碰到你和你打打试试。
<adam8157> jiero: 我妥妥的被虐
<palomino|working> 哼哼，重装回13.10，显示器的bug果然不见了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<gfrog> adam8157: 五一咋过？
<iMadper> palomino|working: 什么bug?
<iMadper> palomino|working: 加速的bug?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问安装ubuntu虚拟机设512内存得多少时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458827 我已安装了两个小时，光标在转到了后一步，已经两个小时还没有完成，正常吗？我第一次安装虚拟机。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yezhenghui — 2014-04-28 13:51
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没安排呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 速速找地方吧
<palomino|working>  14.04上只要我关掉显示器 iMadper
<palomino|working> 再打开就不亮了
<palomino|working> 得重启x
<gfrog> julianwa: 居立安叔叔。
<julianwa> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> palomino|working: ......
<gfrog> julianwa: lol
<iMadper> palomino|working: 是进入dpms了然后出不来了? 这种情况, 你禁用dpms不行吗?
<palomino|working> 不是dpms
<palomino|working> 手动xset dpms force off是可以恢复的
<eexpress> rpwt
<palomino|working> 不知道是跟intel显卡有关还是跟我的显示器有关
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<\q> adam8157: 關掉 blank xset -dpms s off 靠譜嗎
<adam8157> \q: xset s off ; xset dpms 0 0 0
<jiero> adam8157:  快找个媳妇把
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<palomino|working> 和屏保也没关系，关掉屏保无用
<palomino|working> 我是手动关显示器
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿马儿跑
<jiero> palomino|working: 遥控啊
<palomino|working> 还有那个什么light...什么的，就是自动锁屏的功能，关掉也没用
<adam8157> palomino|working: HDMI?
<palomino|working> displayport
<jiero> palomino|working: 制作一个小机器人，恶意帮你按下各种按钮
<palomino|working> 对了，无论显示器设置displayport 1.2还是非1.2，也都一样
<jiero> palomino|working: 识别出你的笔记本电源和显示器电源和电源插座开关，施加压力关闭他们——恶意机器人
<jiero> palomino|working: 为啥没有人搞这种恶作剧哈
<palomino|working> not笔记本
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> palomino|working: 台式机也行啊
<palomino|working> 好无聊的机器人阿- -
<iMadper> lpy: 在?
<jiero> palomino|working: 你要能爬到电梯里拆零件的机器人么？
<adam8157> palomino|working: 报bug吧
 * adam8157 希望大家遇到问题解决得了解决不了都报bug
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我的arch没有这个bug... 我用的是dp吗? 好像不是..
<jiero> adam8157:  报了也黑啊。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: .. .. .. .. ..
<jiero> adam8157: 今天早上。
<imtxc> gfrog: remote 呐？ 赞
<jiero> adam8157: 我收到3年前报告的bug得以解决的消息
<adam8157> imtxc: 你是在偷窥大家的IP么?
<palomino|working> 到哪里报呢...从来没报过.. adam8157
<gfrog> imtxc: ?
<adam8157> palomino|working: launchpad
<palomino|working> 公司这台没关系 iMadper
<jiero> adam8157: 还有gnome各种新跟随，却没有进展的信息
<palomino|working> 但公司的一来用的是nv显卡，二来显示器也不是4k的
<adam8157> palomino|working: 帮助ubuntu和upstream变的更好,
<palomino|working> 我试试 adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 卧槽, 4k壕
<palomino|working> ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 这下好了, 你可以让你老板给你买一个4k的显示器, 来重现这个bug
<jiero> adam8157: 不要对马儿说 卧槽，那样太老了
<adam8157> iMadper: yay!!!
<palomino|working> 还有，在linux上haswell集显只能上到30hz
<palomino|working> 如有可能，请帮我看看是否有办法上60
<iMadper> adam8157: 拜4k土豪
 * adam8157 你们土豪设备上遇到问题了请报bug assign给我, 例如xbox one和ubuntu兼容性不好之类的
<palomino|working> ..... adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 好. iphone5s没办法传输文件, 这种bug你要吗?
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。我报告 19元包邮的手柄兼容性不佳
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .....
<adam8157> iMadper: fuse的我不管, 内核驱动的请报过来
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<palomino|working> 显示器这个算内核驱动么 adam8157
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<iMadper> palomino|working: 看上去是.
<adam8157> palomino|working: 显卡驱动的原因可能
<palomino|working> 显卡的话。。
<palomino|working> 我用的貌似跟13.10是一样版本的驱动
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你开显示器, 显卡应该能收到电信号.
<palomino|working> xorg-edgers上的
<adam8157> palomino|working: anyway, 应该报bug, 有经验丰富的人协助你定位
<palomino|working> 那我还得重装回14.04亚 -_-
<palomino|working> 折腾死了
<iMadper> palomino|working: 没事, 我帮你报也行
<adam8157> palomino|working: liveusb
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你先把显示器寄给我
<iMadper> pal;
<palomino|working> 没空闲的ssd了 adam8157
<iMadper> palomino|working: 剩下的事情我来搞定
<adam8157> iMadper: 快递到付给我
<gfrog> palomino|working: trusty is untrusty now.
<palomino|working> lol gfrog
<iMadper> adam8157: 你去刨公司的羊毛去
<iMadper> adam8157: 我在公司没有羊毛可以薅了
 * gfrog 今天又收到13.10升级14.04失败的报告
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是只有俩包有问题么? tex啥的
 * gfrog 之前全新安装14.04，kde启动不能。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马啥时候买个retina啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: 没细看，internal case，我没搭理
<onlylove> adam8157: 视网膜屏可以正常工作了不？
<adam8157> gfrog: kubuntu是不是变成社区版了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我是看微薄 gfrog 在盛京所以就这么一问嘛
<adam8157> onlylove: 可以, HiDPI feature
<onlylove> badge坏了的感觉真要命……
<palomino|working> 额。。 onlylove
<palomino|working> 考虑买个3200x1800的超级本 onlylove
<adam8157> onlylove: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-to-Feature-High-Resolution-Display-Support-424077.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to Feature High-Resolution Display Support
<onlylove> palomino|working: 都有4k了，还差这点
<iMadper> onlylove: 拿个临时的badge就完了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，确实在trusty/universe里面
<onlylove> iMadper: intern太多，前台很无奈
<jusss> palomino|working: squeeze成lts了，用squeeze吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是丫挂了也很不厚道
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是说kde, 是说kubuntu
<adam8157> gfrog: RHEL7+KDE吧, 绝对爽
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个不赖，虽然我不会买那么土豪的设备
<onlylove> adam8157: 说好的的debian+kde的不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 不了解，从来都是从ubuntu server装kde完事
<adam8157> onlylove: 如果我不是Debian脑残粉的话妥妥的去装RHEL/CentOS, 质量高太多太多
<jusss> palomino|working: 你带帽子了
 * jusss 7个op
<onlylove> adam8157: 没感觉啊……
<palomino|working> 是阿，感谢adam julianwa
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 指错人，sorry julianwa
<onlylove> adam8157: 再说了rhel这是要卖钱的，质量不好你卖给谁
<onlylove> adam8157: centos又是从rhel拿的sourcecode
<gfrog> onlylove: ubuntu也能卖钱
<jusss> palomino|working: 今天下午不干活突然不知道该干啥
<onlylove> adam8157: 为啥你不去装suse呢
<adam8157> onlylove: SUSE的质量差太多太多太多
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以我很好奇u是怎么卖掉的……
<onlylove> adam8157: 表示依旧没感觉
<iMadper> onlylove: 听说u卖的不错.
<gfrog> onlylove: shop.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical Store (@ canonical.com *FROM* ubuntu.com)
<jusss> palomino|working: 想看个电影，不知道看啥
<palomino|working> 额...
<onlylove> jusss: 以后就要恢复到以前那种湾里捞种子看美剧的年代了
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以你这个质量的问题，怎么看出来的，论说SLES和RHEL都有商业版
<jusss> onlylove: 还得找字幕麻烦，看美剧我一直都快播，只有看电影才自己找字幕
<onlylove> jusss: 快播挂了，搜狐整顿
<iMadper> onlylove: 质量好不好, 看qe吧...
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39311
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国视频网站被迫适应日益严格的监管
<jusss> palomino|working: 纸牌屋看到了第一季第8集，frank的确很无耻呀 尤其是第七集结尾
<palomino|working> 我还没看那。。。 jusss
<palomino|working> 我这几天在抓紧看game of thrones s03
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道……所以问adam
<iMadper> onlylove: rhel7跑十几轮测试得
<palomino|working> 赶紧给硬盘清理空间出来
<jusss> onlylove: 不看充满垃圾广告的在线视频网站
<jusss> onlylove: 强烈建议关掉土豆优酷搜狐之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 要我把快播挂掉的消息给你看否？
<iMadper> 快播挂了????
<jusss> onlylove: 加广告还tmd不说，竟然还删减，恶心死了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你刚知道？
<jusss> onlylove: 快播挂了，有迅雷看看 百度影音呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 很早之前挂了, 我知道. 不过马上就恢复了
<jusss> onlylove: 现在发种子的都很聪明 磁力链接加base64
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是说不看有垃圾广告的么，渣雷这种，你也看？
<jusss> onlylove: 我会告诉你我现在正在用快播缓存着电影吗
<jusss> onlylove: 你傻呀， 迅雷看看不是用来看迅雷垃圾网站的电影的，是用来看ed2k 磁力链接的
<adam8157> onlylove: 我对这两家公司比较熟, 他们怎么干活儿的我知道....
<onlylove> adam8157: 那debian怎么干活的呢
<adam8157> onlylove: 基本不干活
<jusss> palomino|working: 期待the mentalist s6赶快挂了吧，半死不活的看的难受
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 完全不知道怎么报bug...
<jusss> palomino|working: 中午刚下载玩s6 19,字幕还没出
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39252  cc iMadper
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 快播公司因涉黄遭警方调查
<palomino|working> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ 这里看不到怎么报阿
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ Launchpad Bugs
<jusss> onlylove: 早看了
<ipposis> 话说你们码字真的好快
<iMadper> onlylove: 这是老消息了呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 后来不是说了, 没事了吗?
<onlylove> adam8157: 基本不干活，还能把软件做的这么稳，debian不容易
<iMadper> onlylove: 不更新呀
<jusss> onlylove: 现在网站都开始放磁力链接了
<jusss> ipposis: 你打字满？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你觉得会没事，这几天风头这么紧
<jusss> s/满/慢
<ipposis> jusss:感觉还可以
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不知道风头紧不紧, 真理部不给我传达上级指令.
<jusss> onlylove: 在天朝搞什么版权之类的都是扯淡
<iMadper> jusss: 瞎说. 胡扯.
<onlylove> jusss: 你的意思是不搞了？
<adam8157> palomino|working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: 你可知道wps当年怎么死的
<iMadper> jusss: 国内版权现在进展很快的.
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bugs : Ubuntu
<adam8157> palomino|working: 右边. 另外https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<^k^> ⇪ t: ReportingBugs - Community Help Wiki
<iMadper> jusss: 我现在连pt都没有了
<jusss> iMadper: 你是有钱人可以去苹果商店里花钱买，我们广大平民哪有钱买
<iMadper> jusss: 没钱就别看呀
<onlylove> jusss: 没钱就别看
<iMadper> jusss: 就跟, 没钱就别去吃牛排一样呀
<palomino|working> 正在看这个 adam8157
<jusss> iMadper: 那没钱你别吃饭了
<iMadper> jusss: 对呀, 没钱吃不起的话, 就没办法呀
<iMadper> jusss: 现在baidu音乐都是baidu买了版权让你听的了
<jusss> iMadper: 坑蒙拐骗呀，现在不都这样吗
<iMadper> jusss: 人家拍了电影, 就是为了卖钱呀, 你不给, 当然就不能看了. 就跟你去餐厅吃饭要交钱呀
<jusss> iMadper: 你还好意思说百度音乐，全是网盘链接，还好意思说版权
<iMadper> jusss: 是正版的.
<jusss> iMadper: 百度还出了百度影音
<iMadper> jusss: 他们跟音乐的发行商合作的.
<jusss> iMadper: 我买个盘放网上也是正版呀
<iMadper> jusss: 不是. 你没有分享的权利.
<nyfair> 我买个盘放网上也是正版呀+1
<nyfair> 百度有？别搞笑了，百度连买都没买
<nyfair> 他们合作的只是一部分发行商
<iMadper> nyfair: http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2011-04-01/15035360920.shtml
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ err: no title
<jusss> iMadper: 那我可以申请文字使用权吗，没政府允许，不让你们使用文字
<iMadper> nyfair: 我经常有音乐, 因为版权到期了, 不让听了
<adam8157> nyfair: 你姓刘么?
<nyfair> iMadper: 这新闻不就在重复我的话么？
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦. 我没看到你后面的话
<sennn> 百度很賤的
<jusss> verycd挂时，还没用过它，没怎么感觉，现在要让快播挂，干脆把所有在线播放媒体都搞挂算了
<iMadper> jusss: 赞同, 都挂了挺好
<jusss> iMadper: 对
<eexpress> 现在音乐不都收钱了嘛。有版权吧。
<eexpress> 谁敢没版权，还收钱
<jusss> eexpress: 下歌从来没交过钱
<eexpress> 下的，如果你不是vip，都是低品质的试听版本啊
<sennn> 現在音樂都沒啥好聽的
<onlylove> 那时候还是verycd的mp3!
<eexpress> vip要钱的啊
<jusss> eexpress: 以前姚明那个网站，全是高品质，免费下载
<onlylove> eexpress: 表示听不出无损和试听的区别
<eexpress> 那迟早倒闭的网站吧。 jusss
<iMadper> jusss: 现在还有吗?
<jusss> eexpress: g.cn还活着时那个music google中国
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn *FROM* g.cn)
<eexpress> onlylove: 有损的，128k的，我也听不出了
<jusss> iMadper: 挂了
<iMadper> jusss: 对呀, 盗版的, 迟早都要挂
<onlylove> eexpress: 128就是试听的
<nyfair> 128mp3拿个渣耳机都明显不对吧，transparent都达不到啊
<jusss> iMadper: 人家是正版的
<jusss> iMadper: 就是不收费
<iMadper> jusss: 哦.
<iMadper> jusss: 那也得挂, 没钱
<eexpress> onlylove: 额。不记得是多少速率了。有高的。
<jusss> iMadper: g.cn还活着时，那个music页面
<iMadper> 巨鲸网?
<onlylove> nyfair: 真听不出
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<onlylove> nyfair: 别说音源的问题，专门拿CD用foobar搞的
<eexpress> 没功放，听啥。
<jusss> iMadper: 姚明搞的，造福大家的还是挂了，不用注册不用下载使用什么工具，直接下载高品质mp3
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥时候来北京请我吃饭呀?
<eexpress> 某些乐器的那种颤音，听不到。
<eexpress> iMadper: 没空嘛。你过来。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我倒是有空, 没钱嘛
<eexpress> 机票可以2-3折的都有啊
<eexpress> 就一顿饭钱
<iMadper> eexpress: 就为了一顿饭...
<eexpress> 你不是还旅游了一趟嘛。要这样想
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 好!
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在快51了，没2折票子了吧
<eexpress> 51的，那是没了
<eexpress> 提前2个月的，应该有2折的
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e, 你来啦
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵。
 * onlylove 围观
<sennn> 奶奶的,筆記本沒一個耐用的
<jusss> 小e == 小姨？
<onlylove> sennn: 你啥本子多少钱
<eexpress> 额。是哦。破蛋蛋，没大没小。不准叫小。。。
 * imtxc 刚被妹子的土豪小姨虐了
<eexpress> 额。都来劲了。你看
<jiero> ee
<jusss> 应该叫大e
<adam8157> imtxc: 这样不好吧
<jiero> eexpress: ee
<sennn> onlylove 聯想的垃圾本
<eexpress> jiero: 你在线，是啥意思？
<onlylove> sennn: 你都知道是lenovo的垃圾了，还抱怨没耐用的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 没办法，那个妹子好多姨，每个都有不同的要求
<jusss> sennn: 联想出了名的容易坏
<jiero> eexpress: 你是好孩子
<eexpress> 罗杰。问你事情呢。
<onlylove> jusss: 首先要有销量，没销量怎么会坏的多，你一年卖不出1台的，怎么坏
<sennn> onlylove jusss 實話告訴你 ,幾乎所有的本子我都用過,沒一個好東西!
<onlylove> sennn: fujitsu？
<eexpress> onlylove: iso品质控制，只看百分比的返修率
<jusss> onlylove: 联想比我大华硕差多了， 感觉华硕的价格一直是同等价位硬件最好的
<sennn> 用過!!!
<eexpress> jusss: asus还算好些
<sennn> jusss 同意
<onlylove> jusss: 滚，你当我电脑不是华硕的，华硕什么渣德行当我不知道？
 * eexpress 用过3台asus了
<jusss> onlylove: 你看大e和 sennn都同意我的看法
<eexpress> onlylove: 你啥牌子的。这么牛
<onlylove> eexpress: asus
<eexpress> nnnnnd
<adam8157> dell台式->dell laptop->thinkpad t410->thinkpad x230
 * jusss 有2台华硕的，一台eeepc 一台x45v
<eexpress> 估计你就是rp差的那类。
<onlylove> jusss: 你见过在包里掉地下把cmos电池摔松了的？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • ubuntu 14.04 安装 eclipse 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458829 1.输入 sudo apt-get install eclipse 显示 “软件包依赖错误：需要eclipse-jdt和eclipse-pde，但它们不会被安装”。 2.输入 sudo apt-get install default-jdk 显示 “软件包依赖错误：需要default-jre”. 。。。。。。总之各种坑爹。
<^k^>  ─> 都无奈了。 求各位大虾指教！！ 菜鸟小弟感激不尽！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 black.louis — 2014-04-28 14:48
<eexpress> adam8157: 你那没一台上过万的机器嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 没掉过。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 嗯 穷
<onlylove> eexpress: 我人品差，也不能差的太离谱，给人买过一个asus，屏幕有问题
<onlylove> eexpress: 到维修那又没问题了、
<jusss> onlylove: 屏幕有问题可以换呀
<eexpress> onlylove: 那还是rp差。
<jusss> onlylove: 华硕不是说3个x点就换屏幕的吗
<onlylove> eexpress: 怎么烂asus都让我遇到了
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，背光
<eexpress> adam8157: 你那么有钱，来一台2万的
<sennn> 聯想的售後大大的垃圾
<happyaron> 额，好不容易休个假
<nyfair> onlylove: 128mp3和无损差别真的已经挺明显了，只是大部分时间不会刻意去留心。这不是玄学，我个人是坚决抵制玄学的
<adam8157> happyaron: momo
<onlylove> jusss: 背光就像荧光灯没启动起来的样子，一直滚
<sennn> 有錢買臺外星人
<onlylove> nyfair: 我真的听不出
<eexpress> onlylove: 你自己摸摸自己的额头。反省下
<jusss> nyfair: +10086
<jusss> sennn: xps
<onlylove> eexpress: 我摸毛，asus的硬件搭配不合理什么的我又不是不知道
<sennn>   jusss yes
<jusss> onlylove: 正常耳朵都能听出，不需要金耳朵银耳朵
<onlylove> sennn: 外星人也会坏的
<onlylove> jusss: 我是木耳，连正常都算不上
<eexpress> onlylove: 不知道，也不去理会合理不。只知道买机，我就要求跑啥游戏流畅。
<sennn> onlylove 質量還一些吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你哪有木耳。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 1.老了 2.长期戴耳机戴伤了
<eexpress> 以前每次都是跑tombraider
 * adam8157 对蓝牙耳机的音质很失望, HPF烂, A2DP烂, aptX凑活但支持少
<nyfair> adam8157: 蓝牙耳机你还奢望高音质？
<adam8157> nyfair: aptX的话还可以
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Chromium标签栏，地址栏，书签显示乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458830 在ubuntu14.04系统下，安装了chromium，本来显示没有问题，但是安装wps和symbol等字体后，chromium的标签栏，地址栏还有书签的中文都变成乱码，网页本身显示正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leon0820 — 20
<jusss> tenzu: 叫兽来啦
<^k^>  ─> 14-04-28 14:54
<tenzu> jusss: yo
 * tenzu 给各路大仙请安了
<eexpress> 对所有的耳机都应该失望吧
<jusss> tenzu: 那个x不是曹，难道是李？
<nyfair> adam8157: 嘈杂的地方用啥都一样，静下心来听你用蓝牙耳机？
<tenzu> jusss: 还纠结呢啊
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<sennn> 有個奇怪的問題 ,我的筆記本好像被人拆過,總之 像某組織植入過窃听器在裏面,還好讓我給砸了......
<eexpress> 疼疼叫兽
<jusss> tenzu: 想知道呀
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<eexpress> sennn: ...
<tenzu> jusss: 姓乐
<eexpress> tenzu: 组织你们的女学生实习不。来我这里。
<tenzu> eexpress: 今年FYP木有女生
<eexpress> ，
<sennn> eexpress 這是真的呀
<eexpress> 啥破专业，没女的
<eexpress> sennn: 你啥部门。
<tenzu> eexpress: 艰苦专业，考研都能降10分
<eexpress> 机密部门？
<sennn> eexpress 沒部門
<eexpress> tenzu: 换一个岗位吧。我们期待
<jusss> tenzu: 换成女生宿舍楼楼长
<sennn> 愛信不信
 * eexpress 幻想着疼疼叫兽，带着一堆的plmm来实习。 cc iMadper adam8157
<sennn> ...
<tenzu> 你们太饥渴了
<eexpress> sennn: 你不会是把里面的beep咋了吧。
<happyaron> 求mentor summit印度大哥别跟我抢
<eexpress> 或者测试主板的那种带beep的测试卡？
<sennn> eexpress ...
<eexpress> 要不你咋看出想窃听器的？
<eexpress> 像
<jusss> eexpress: 为啥一定要beep
<eexpress> 还有啥？ jusss
<sennn> 印度裔統治硅谷
<piggybox> 还有这种summit?讲啥的
<sennn> 我直接把筆記本給砸了
<sennn> 至今我已經砸過3臺筆記本了!!!
<sennn> 真兒真兒的
 * jusss 喜欢10' 11'大小的高分屏小本本
<eexpress> 扯白党吧
<jusss> 下个就买小本本
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<tenzu> 家用笔记本，10K以内求推荐
<jusss> eexpress: 以前最喜欢干的事就是在床上用eeepc看720p电影，
<jusss> tenzu: 你不是都有mac了吗
<eexpress> jusss: eeepc，键盘难受，屏幕也难受。
<jusss> eexpress: 轻便
<tenzu> jusss: 这你都知道。。。
<eexpress> tenzu: 额。比蛋蛋有气魄。至少提出了10k
<jusss> eexpress: 屏幕是差，换个高分屏就好了
<tenzu> eexpress: 超过10K就得采购了
<jusss> eexpress: 键盘习惯了就好了，就是紧凑点而已
<eexpress> tenzu: 国家的教育资金，就是这样流失的。
<jusss> tenzu: 采购能报销？
<eexpress> 打到叫兽们
<adam8157> tenzu: mba
<eexpress> 采购就是流程了啊。 jusss
<adam8157> tenzu: 买俩 给我一个
<tenzu> eexpress: 屁！我申请到的经费里有采购电脑的额度
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<tenzu> adam8157: mba没劲
<jusss> tenzu: xps
<adam8157> tenzu: ThinkPad T440s
<adam8157> tenzu: 买俩 给我一个
<sennn> ARM什麼時候出筆記本
<sennn> ?
<tenzu> adam8157: 多少钱？
<imtxc> tenzu: adam8157 不要的那另一个给我吧
<sennn> 什麼時候能買臺Chromebook
<adam8157> tenzu: 行货8K?
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦 水货就得7K多
<eexpress> adam8157: 档次啊。别人怎么会要水货嘛
<jusss> eexpress: 笔记本一般几年一换呀
<eexpress> 6年报废。这正常流程。 jusss
<adam8157> eexpress: 估价而已
<tenzu> adam8157: 那肯定买不了俩
<adam8157> tenzu: 只给我买的话, 不大好意思啊, 嘿嘿, 多谢
<palomino|working> 我提交了一个.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1313539 adam8157
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #1313539 “monitor shows black screen and “no input signal” a...” : Bugs : Ubuntu
<eexpress> 蛋蛋真能说
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你的4k显示器太高级了
<adam8157> subscribed to all notifications for this bug.
<lainme> tenzu: ä¹°tesla
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡你淘气
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<lainme> tenzu: http://itsc.ust.hk/services/academic-teaching-support/research-computing/high-performance-computing/gpu-cluster/
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ ITSC | GPU Cluster
<jusss> palomino|working: 换arch debian吧
<palomino|working> ?_? adam8157
<palomino|working> arch安装好麻烦... jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么麻烦了，半个小时搞定呀
<palomino|working> ubuntu 5分钟阿.. jusss
<eexpress> jusss: 你这么小看破马，他的硬件这么最高级的。在乎啥。arch一边去。
<palomino|working> 千万不要高估我的智力阿 jusss
<eexpress> 大便也一边去
<happyaron> 破马神这是肿么了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你手多，动手能力强，肯定快
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 智力不行了
<palomino|working> 跟不上流了
<happyaron> 快来装搜狗输入法给我贡献活跃用户数
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 等我装一个
<happyaron> 赞
<jusss> palomino|working: 体力不行了？神油帮助你
<palomino|working> v1.0.0.0014?
<lainme> tenzu: 便宜点的可以考虑tp x240，就是屏幕小
<palomino|working> 下载ing.. happyaron
<eexpress> 昨天看到一匹公马。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> :O
<eexpress> 那巨大啊
<palomino|working> jj拖地了? eexpress
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> lainme: 打算放到家里用的
<freeflying> gfrog: 又给人喷OS了
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<happyaron> palomino|working: 多谢啦
<freeflying> adam8157: 卡胜瑶收到了
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦, 你过来取?
<adam8157> tenzu: 12" 太小了, 我x230后悔了
<palomino|working> 额。。还得装fcitx
<adam8157> tenzu: 太
<adam8157> tenzu: t440s
<adam8157> tenzu: t440s是超级本, 轻薄, 边框窄, 不错的
<tenzu> adam8157: 这个是多大屏幕？
<adam8157> tenzu: 14"
<gDD> hi
<adam8157> gDD: 好久不见
<freeflying> adam8157:  暂时不，等我回去再说吧
<^k^> gDD:点点点.  15:31
<lainme> adam8157: x220不后悔。12"的可以放到挎包里，比较方便携带
<adam8157> freeflying: 拆开帮你开卡
<gDD> adam8157: 嗯，34weeks没上了
<freeflying> adam8157: 要短信验证
<gDD> 以为账号都没了
<palomino|working> 怎么激活呢... happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
<adam8157> lainme: t440s我比较了下没大多少, 一样可以放到我的S码timbuk2里, 不错的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 小企鹅
<palomino|working> im-switch到fcitx?
<freeflying> adam8157: 直接上15“rMBP
<gDD> 都有点不认识大家了。。。
<palomino|working> 还得重启x...
<adam8157> freeflying: 包放不下
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没怎么带过耳机，要是带也是很小的时候的事情，大概老了
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司还在用im-switch啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 毛线
<happyaron> freeflying: 早都im-config了
 * adam8157 两个Critical 四个Medium 两个Low, 好忙
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当加油
<happyaron> adam8157: swap days 的感觉真棒
<onlylove> adam8157: 忙还在聊天
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 这货也没好多少啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 有啥办法
 * onlylove 刚打了半小时电话，耳朵麻了
<happyaron> freeflying: 坑比upstart小就是了
<adam8157> happyaron: swap有啥好乐的
<palomino|working> 加油 adam8157
<adam8157> happyaron: 今年16天带薪假还一天没休呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 我也没休呢
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 啥时候搞个ubuntu phone我们耍耍啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 就MX3吧。1799而已。
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿要是做了community liasion我们应该就有了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概以后要学点python和java了
<happyaron> liaison
<happyaron> 额
<eexpress> ，
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃赶紧举荐我啊
<eexpress> 刷机去
<happyaron> freeflying: 没人鸟我
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 happyaron 
<happyaron> 破马叔儿这是干嘛去了
<palomino|working> 切换输入法到小企鹅，让我重启x happyaron
<palomino|working> 我乖乖地重启了x...之后不亮了
<palomino|working> 只好重启电脑了
<happyaron> 。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 不能啊
<iMadper> .... .... im-chooser
<palomino|working> 哈哈
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 让dpm举荐你去
<happyaron> freeflying: 他说话肯定好使
<palomino|working> im-chooser：未找到命令
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你可以使劲打aron出气
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<iMadper> pal
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 使劲踢使劲踹，怎么爽怎么来
<happyaron> onlylove: 痒痒了是不是
<iMadper> palomino|working: 这是fedora的....
<palomino|working> >_<
<palomino|working> 没事，切换好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你自己的程序有bug还不准人出气？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 赞
<palomino|working> 你多了一个测试用户呢 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 赞
<palomino|working> :D
<happyaron> onlylove: 我又不写代码
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪马的电脑有问题，表管他
<palomino|working> = =
<onlylove> happyaron: 你翻log就会发现，他显示器关了再开就没显示了
<palomino|working> 那是家里那台
<palomino|working> 公司这台没事
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/236517  靠谱?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ SONY 索尼 ILCE-6000（α6000） 微单相机单机 4049元包邮（原价4099元，用优惠券）_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> 不靠谱吧
<imtxc> 微单还样子不好看，怎么靠谱
<imtxc> sony 的镜头也不便宜吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 干啥
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<tenzu> iMadper: 小谢
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜土壕啊
<iMadper> tenzu: momo 疼疼
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<adam8157> iMadper: 你又要烧啊
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼教授吉祥.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不, 没钱.
 * iMadper <- 是个穷光蛋. 
<happyaron> gfrog: 我得赶紧拜回去。
 * iMadper <- 是个穷屌丝. 
<gfrog> happyaron: 拉倒吧，乃才是真壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有猴总也是壕
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<palomino|working> 出错了。。 happyaron
<palomino|working> 皮肤突然没了
<lpy_> iMadper: = =
<gfrog> iMadper: 谁信。
<palomino|working> 然后现在反应超慢 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<happyaron> 这么不给力。
<happyaron> palomino|working: pkill fcitx-qimpanel && fcitx-qimpanel
<iMadper> lpy_: 咱私聊
<palomino|working> 没有这个进程 happyaron
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1082024.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【佳能EOS M2（18-55mm）/（22mm f/2）/（闪光灯90EX）】佳能（Canon） EOS M2 微型单电双头套机 黑色（18-55mm）/（22mm f/2）/（闪光灯90EX）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<iMadper> adam8157: 我看看先
<adam8157> iMadper: 我不懂, 只是觉得这个轻便
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
<happyaron> 额
<palomino|working> 托盘里有一个小企鹅图标同时还有一个搜狗图标，正常么。。 happyaron
<palomino|working> 刚才好像只有一个啊
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不正常
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 最近有没有反季的便宜好占？ 鞋裤子羽绒服神马的。
<iMadper> adam8157: 不看好...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 啥桌面环境？
<iMadper> gfrog: 有, 后天打算开始淘换吧
<palomino|working> xfce
<gfrog> iMadper: 哪里？
<adam8157> iMadper: 就用你的5S拍拍 挺好的
<adam8157> iMadper: 哪里?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有ibus没，有先卸载了再说
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道呢, 还没开始淘换呢...  cc adam8157
<eexpress> google又全死了
<palomino|working> 我舍不得ibus >_<
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我用unity实验的时候，没这么多事情，不过unity硬依赖ibus，xfce又不依赖那个
<adam8157> eexpress: ee渣
<eexpress> adam8157: search bot
<eexpress> onlylove: 啥时候unity依赖ibus了。没印象
<sennn> 什麼話題?
<onlylove> eexpress: 你问aron
<onlylove> sennn: chromebook老早就能买了吧，你问yufan
<eexpress> 哈皮，那是竞争对手啊。不算数
<happyaron> palomino|working: xfce。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你用compositing wm了么
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，黑我啊，我时屌丝好不
<palomino|working> 貌似用了 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 额那不该啊
<palomino|working> 刚才出现了2个fcitx进程 happyaron
<sennn> onlylove 國內沒賣的吧!
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 你升级到10.9.3了没
<palomino|working> 还有2个fcitx-dbus-watc happyaron
 * jiero 是什么时候开始用电脑也用声音呢。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 逃离C社了就是壕嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 没呢，打算现在升级
<palomino|working> 我把他们全杀了然后重运行fcitx就好了 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 赞。
<onlylove> sennn: 海淘可以啊
<jiero> 好像是 2006年之后才开始使用声音。
<freeflying> gfrog: 毛啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 新的fit不错啊
<sennn> onlylove 我看看
<palomino|working> 继续试用~~ happyaron
<palomino|working> 速度很快嘛 happyaron
<eexpress> palomino|working: 明天你也要pkill一次。估计。lol
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.amobbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201404/28/135020t0w02g0m0ybkzdk2.jpg.thumb.jpg
<gfrog> freeflying: 看着挺不错，据说发动机也很赞。唯一坑的地方就是CVT了，据说用的日产CVT，较渣
<mktime> 有人用过awesome么
<freeflying> gfrog: 代步车啊，无所谓
<palomino|working> :o eexpress
<happyaron> palomino|working: :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 冬天没法启动啊，在东北是硬伤。
<freeflying> gfrog: cvt也就是怕长时间操
<happyaron> freeflying: 怎么的，你要找个白鼠是么
<gfrog> freeflying: 开 半小时才能换挡，这尼玛谁受得了
<freeflying> happyaron: 啥白鼠
<freeflying> gfrog: 上代就是cvt了把
<gfrog> freeflying: 去年冬天大东北就趴了一票奇骏了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 升级啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲剧
<gfrog> freeflying: 上上代，然后发现不耐艹，换了5AT，这代又换回来了。
<sennn> onlylove 好像很麻煩的樣子
<PudGe> happyaron: 说好的上周五的更新呢？
 * nyfair 把自从把gtk干了之后，现在把qt4也干了，qt5的hawaii真疼
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过帝都没啥吧
<happyaron> PudGe: 当天说了，QA测试没通过
<happyaron> PudGe: 有一苦逼兄弟正在修
<happyaron> lol
<PudGe> happyaron: 。。。屌爆了，没扣钱？
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都估计没事吧，没关注过帝都CVT的情况
<freeflying> happyaron: 靠，乃这个DD都用osx了
<iMadper> PudGe: 早.
<happyaron> PudGe: 这有啥扣钱的
<happyaron> freeflying: ssh 客户端啊
<PudGe> iMadper: 早，tm的一大早坐2小时地铁真tm痛苦，上班地方近真的太重要了
<iMadper> PudGe: 我天天这样呀
<nyfair> http://www.maui-project.org/download/#archlinux
<happyaron> freeflying: 工作环境肯定要linux的
<iMadper> PudGe: 一个半小时地铁
<^k^> ⇪ t: Download
<PudGe> happyaron: 也是。反正做给linux用户的，早几天晚几天无所谓。
<PudGe> iMadper: 你不觉的蛋疼？
<happyaron> PudGe: 搜狗那边这种事情没啥可扣钱的
<nyfair> iMadper: 那么恐怖？
<happyaron> PudGe: 又不是搞死了神马东西。
<iMadper> PudGe: 觉得
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩
<freeflying> gfrog: 看到了吧，连DD都改用osx了，debian你还能用 cc adam8157
<nyfair> iMadper: 来回不是都4小时了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<iMadper> nyfair: 3个.
<PudGe> iMadper: 我上班地方离我住的走路就20分钟，今天在客户这里，累成狗
<adam8157> freeflying: 不好意思, osx对我来说不够用, 虽然很舒服我知道
<iMadper> PudGe: 恩.
<nyfair> adam8157: 同意
<nyfair> adam8157: 所以我选了半天还是巨硬好
<adam8157> nyfair: 么么哒
<adam8157> nyfair: good for you
<nyfair> 我来引战！
<happyaron> freeflying: 10.9.3是稳定版还是测试版？
<freeflying> happyaron: 我咋觉得 nyfair是当年的 Lie_Ex
<adam8157> nyfair: 谈笑风生
<happyaron> freeflying: 重点在性别对么
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 10.9.3是beta，不升。
<freeflying> happyaron: 赶脚是换了个马甲
<happyaron> 哈哈
<freeflying> happyaron: 升吧，很好
<happyaron> 不升了，等稳定版
<happyaron> freeflying: tp上我还跑debian stable呢
<sennn> 生活真累
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司又在YY说tesla跑着Ubuntu
<happyaron> freeflying: 是么
<happyaron> 这么高达
<palomino|working> :O
<freeflying> gfrog: 赶紧搞辆tesla吧
<iMadper> adam8157: eos 100d 挺好.
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞它干毛线……
<adam8157> iMadper: 只比700D便宜几百...
<iMadper> ubuntu kernel panic之后, tesla会不会出问题...
<iMadper> adam8157: 小呀!
<iMadper> adam8157: 轻便呀!
<adam8157> iMadper: 100D适合妹子以及手小的, 据说
<gfrog> freeflying: 装了ubuntu更不敢搞，panic了咋办
<adam8157> iMadper: 不过送我一个我接受
<gfrog> iMadper: 你买相机？
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ... 醒醒.
<iMadper> gfrog: 有钱了, 就买.
<gfrog> iMadper: 竟然问 adam8157 意见？
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~ 我才不问他~
<freeflying> gfrog: panic找蛋蛋给你刷个bios
<onlylove> iMadper: 说好的理光aps 28mm定焦呢
 * iMadper 来, 大家一个黑 adam
<freeflying> “大师,为什么我老公出轨?”
<freeflying> “你先把这块蛋糕吃了。”
<freeflying> “嗯。”
<freeflying>  “好吃吗？”
<freeflying>  “好吃。”
<gfrog> iMadper: 我猜乃机会不大。
<freeflying>  “还想吃吗？”
<^k^> freeflying:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> onlylove: 在考虑呀
<freeflying> “想。”
<freeflying> “现在你知道自己为什么老公出轨了吗?”
<freeflying>  “我懂了。因为我贪得无厌,永远不知道满足吧。”
<freeflying>  “你拉倒吧！你瞅你胖的
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，到时候让丫烧个bios么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那咋又变eos了
<jusss> freeflying: 你这个我看过好多类似的
<adam8157> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 你停在高速上，等 adam8157给你救援，他烧了个U盘，骑着自行车上了高速救你
<gfrog> freeflying: 上午出门练车来着。去边上大学里练，好多漂亮妞啊，啊哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说是烧个纸的……
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃本子拿到手了
<freeflying> ？
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿到了
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 现代人都会化妆了
<jiero> iMadper: 你胖的。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕啊，啥时候开车过来玩啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 6月就过去啊
<jusss> 剑魂叩问禅师：大师我感觉我剑术遇到瓶颈，很难再突破了。”禅师没有说话，拿出一个破旧的剑柄挥舞起来，破旧的剑柄在禅师手里仿佛是一把连钢铁都能切开的利剑一样。剑魂若有所思的点点头：“您是说，剑在心不在手，心剑合一才是剑术的最高境界吗？”禅师摇摇头：“我是说劳资有无影剑，无影剑你怕不怕！
<eexpress> http://img4.cache.netease.com/2008/2014/4/28/201404281051374700b.jpg
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<adam8157> eexpress: 擦
<gfrog> adam8157: cve的问题问哪个team？
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel cve的问题问哪个team？
<freeflying> gfrog: security
<adam8157> gfrog: security
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 thx
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39319
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新墨西哥垃圾场发掘出雅达利的《E.T.》
<jiero> adam8157: 我要达到皇家海军陆战队的身体水准。可以背负40公斤走60公里拉练
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39318
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 央视将引进《生活大爆炸》
<onlylove> jiero: 会死人的
<jusss> 年轻人向禅师问到，我志向高洁，出於泥而不然，无法容纳这污秽的世界。禅师笑而不语，交给年轻人一个袋子让他把屋子里的垃圾装进去，不一会儿年轻人就装好了，禅师又给了他一个空袋，年轻人恍然大悟说，您是想告诉我只要有足够宽广的胸怀，就能够容纳世界？禅师摇了摇头，指着袋子说，装，继续装
<tenzu> 总掉线
<tenzu> 我恨pppoe
<freeflying> gfrog: 新fit还带idle-hold
<PudGe> iMadper: 北京现在有几条地铁线了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是个what？
<gfrog> tenzu: pppoe == 三P哦耶。
<freeflying> gfrog: 自动启停
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在的车基本都带吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 10w以内的带的不多吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天在高速上差点跑没油了。lol 油表亮着灯跑了30km冲进了服务区。
<gfrog> freeflying: 致炫难道木有？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那目测致炫这次又要被fit虐了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 至少价格都没fit有诚意
<eexpress> http://img5.cache.netease.com/2008/2014/4/27/201404271718255d266_550.jpg
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，致炫太尼玛贵了，4S店还屌的一逼
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙邪恶
<freeflying> gfrog: 他们要学神车
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<adam8157> jiero: 吃胖40公斤之后你的目标就达到了
<gfrog> freeflying: 丰田又毛好屌的啊，丫的刹车门才出这么两年……
<tenzu> gfrog: 车神你好
<gfrog> tenzu: 不是我开车……
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。不。我还是需要一双火箭靴子
<tenzu> gfrog: 油表亮了以后通常的车跑40km应该没问题
<jiero> 除了电动汽车
 * jiero 白白 tenzu 教授
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> PudGe: 1/2/4/5/6/8/9/10/13/14/15/昌平/房山/大兴/亦庄/
<palomino|working> 我居然看成了"日日"...
<jiero> 啊哈。。。rime 不认识 拜拜
<onlylove> PudGe: 还应该有的，记不住了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我咋发现我对截肢没有一点恐惧感呢
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: 你已经有备用肢体了？
<gfrog> tenzu: 反正表上预计行驶里程已经0了。 中间路上还有上下坡，封路减速变道，真心怕剩几公里趴路上。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这小短腿儿截掉还真不影响形象。。。。。。。。。 cc jiero
<onlylove> imtxc: 等你截了，然后发现没以前方便的时候，你就没恐惧了，就绝望了
<jiero> gfrog: 你豪奇怪啊。后备箱里竟然不放汽油
<iMadper> PudGe: 谁知道 14号都有了
<freeflying> palomino|working: 有啥cdma的老人机
<jiero> freeflying:  nokia x?
<tenzu> gfrog: 那还真是挺悬的
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后后悔那天跑了那么久
<freeflying> jiero: 那货没cdma得吧
<gfrog> tenzu: 就为了躲开民营油站，回我辽加两桶油的油，结果差点杯具。 lol
<palomino|working> 没用过cdma... freeflying
<jiero> 哦。
<adam8157> freeflying: 一入cdma深似海, 从此机器不好买
<jiero> 什么是 cdma
<adam8157> jiero: 码分多址
<^k^> jiero: define:cdma |Code division multiple access| (|CDMA|) is a channel access method used by various radio communication technologies. |CDMA| is an example of multiple access, ...
<onlylove> jiero: 通常讲，就是电信手机号
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天招行给我打电话了
<adam8157> onlylove: 说啥?
<onlylove> adam8157: 核对信息……
<adam8157> onlylove: 征信?
<imtxc> onlylove: 对了，你现在查查啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 看看过了没有
<adam8157> onlylove: 征信完一般就马上出结果了
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在查不出吧？网站没那么快吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 你查查看
<imtxc> onlylove: 一般情况是挂了电话出结果
<onlylove> imtxc: 审核中
<imtxc> 招行的查询还的ie
<jiero> 有几个运行商啊？
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，那个ie插件神烦的，如果是win7，开折浏览器死活装不上
<nyfair> onlylove: 刚才招行打电话给我，推销信用卡...
<imtxc> 邀请分期的才万恶，浦发之流
<onlylove> adam8157: 收到一条诡异的短信，要我下载掌上生活关联，过了？
<zee> 安装ati最新的显卡驱动以后 遇到文件加载错误导致无法进入系统  [ 290.376] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.1 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none [ 290.395] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found [ 290.500] (II) XKB: generating xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-992DCD2811F9928D990F91F3229E52A1EC62B72A.xkm [ 290.518] (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/x
<adam8157> onlylove: 不知道, 应该问题不大的, 安啦
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying openssl事件之后，安全相关的问题明显多了。各家公司似乎都在审计cve上的问题。
<zee> 不知道问题出在哪里
<jiero> imtxc: 什么是邀请分期？
<onlylove> nyfair: 真好，有人给你主动办，我这突然发烧想办卡，还得找人推荐
<iMadper> zee: 真可怜... modprobe.blacklist=fglrx  试试看?
<imtxc> jiero: 就是打来电话说“先生你看我们家的这个账单分期功能能缓解你的消费压力吧喇叭啦”
<zee> 好吧  我试试
<iMadper> adam8157: 已经在initramfs里面的, 用blacklist还管用吗?
<imtxc> jiero: 我上次刷了300块他们都打来电话问我要不要分期
<adam8157> iMadper: 管用, 写到conf里重新生成initramfs也管用
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是刷3块呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦! 赞!
<adam8157> iMadper: 这都不知道, "Reject"
<imtxc> onlylove: 弄不好也会
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道呀... 我又不是做驱动的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么安装ubuntu虚拟机到最后就不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458831 东芝笔记本cpu1.6HG，原内存512mb现又加1G，iso安装，到了最后快完成时，光标就不转了，但光标移到其它选项都正常。请问高人这是怎么加速啊，安了好多遍了，启动器设在设在主分区sda，还
<^k^>  ─> 是对应的sdax分区都是这样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yezhenghui — 2014-04-28 16:28
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的问题是，人进不了系统，会不会用busybox还是问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 为啥要用busybox?
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接grub里面修改cmdline呀
<zee> 在bios里关掉集显可以进系统
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以那样做？
<iMadper> zee: 直接在grub里面修改cmdline
<zee> ok
<imtxc> onlylove: 放心吧，肯定过
<imtxc> onlylove: 前几天我认识的一个实习生都申请过了
<imtxc> onlylove: 大四还没毕业
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个是小事情，我关心的还是我工作的问题……
<onlylove> imtxc: python可以截图不？
<onlylove> imtxc: import那样的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不造，帮你呼叫 py 大神？
<jusss> onlylove: 和我一起学lisp吧
<jusss> onlylove: blow your mine
<jusss> s/mine/mind
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚接了半小时电话，打的耳朵到现在还疼，大意是，以后大概可能要做些coding的事情，java python，想了想，py比较熟点
<iMadper> lpy <- py大神.  lpy = Love PYthon
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过还不确定，可能还会有面试
<iMadper> onlylove: 升值做开发了? 赞! vmware的开发啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是测试，只不过是自动化测试，所以要有些py的东西
<onlylove> iMadper: 毛升职
<iMadper> onlylove: 自动化测试还要求语言的呀? 我们这里水, shell/ perl/ c/ py 随你用. 用rust都没人管你
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不是很清楚，但是提到的就是python和java
<onlylove> iMadper: 我对java毛概念没有，python好歹写过helloworld
 * imtxc 自动化测试不是 tcl 么
<imtxc> iMadper: tcl 有人管不
<adam8157> onlylove: 会转成employee么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 希望不大
<onlylove> adam8157: 我的badge这几天都不能用了，不过貌似很多人有这问题
<jiero> adam8157: 炒 外汇啊你
<adam8157> jiero: nope
<iMadper> imtxc: 没人管.
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<jiero> adam8157:  最近外汇炒的好。真的嚎了。。。我刚才炒了。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 肿么了，土豪马
<iMadper> imtxc: 用ocaml都可以.
<adam8157> jiero: 壕
<palomino|working> 是 print "Hello, World!" 么 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好像是的
<jiero> adam8157:  用来还债的外汇。
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有毛好点点的，java我不会呢
<palomino|working> 我也不会呢
<onlylove> palomino|working: py好歹能弄差不多
<palomino|working> 继续python把
<palomino|working> 或者go?
<iMadper> 我也不会java的helloworld
<palomino|working> System.out.println("Hello,World!");
<jiero> adam8157: 最近啥投资比较靠谱？
<jiero> adam8157: 理财类
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司有做audit的吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是what？
<iMadper> gfrog: secure相关的.
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，没有吧。客户自己做
<adam8157> palomino|working: I suggest "gnome-setting-daemon"
<onlylove> 据广州日报 ：周六，石旺军将烤红薯车推到武汉解放公园门口，从10点半到11点的半个小时里，卖出18个红薯，按6块/斤的单价卖。他说：“一天能卖100多斤，一个月可以赚一万多”2007年，石旺军在老家盖起了三层楼房。还记得武汉的那个贴膜哥吗？
<adam8157> palomino|working: I suggest "gnome-settings-daemon"
<palomino|working> ?_? adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: check you mail
<PudGe> iMadper: 那不是perl么
<iMadper> PudGe: 啥???
<iMadper> PudGe: print "Hello, World!" <-- 这个?
<PudGe> print helloword
<onlylove> PudGe: perl和python的hello world一样的
<palomino|working> 没有啊 adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working:  palominoforever@
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人报道，顺便求助，还望各位大神不吝赐教T-T http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458832 废话不多说，小弟系统ubuntu12.04+win7双系统，非虚拟机。情况是这样，浏览器只能打开谷歌、维基百科、以及学校的教务网等。像百度等等其他的国内网站完全打不开。网络链接没问题
<^k^>  ─> ，可以更新软件，以及进行软件的下载。但是就是打不开其他的网页，一直在加载。后来在网上找了需多方法，包括现在的浏览器换成chro …
<PudGe> iMadper: 恩，我正在看perl中标量啥新名词
<palomino|working> 只有一个bot的回信啊 adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 就在说它...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我帮你改好了
<iMadper> PudGe: perler现在都用 say "hello world!" 了
<iMadper> PudGe: 标量, 就是变量嘛.
<iMadper> PudGe: 数组就是数组, hash就是字典
<palomino|working> 额。。您改了哪里? adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 给lp链接看看?
<adam8157> palomino|working: 指定了package为gnome-settings-daemon
<iMadper> cc palomino|working
<adam8157> iMadper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1313539
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #1313539 “monitor shows black screen and “no input signal” a...” : Bugs : “gnome-settings-daemon” package : Ubuntu
<iMadper> adam8157: 膜拜!
<onlylove> iMadper: say是510还是514的用法来着
<PudGe> iMadper: 看到了，真sb，都是变量不就完了，非要扯个什么标量
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜毛
<palomino|working> 喔...thx adam8157
<palomino|working> 不过怎么判断是这个package.. adam8157
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马回去瞅瞅你的显示器去
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我猜的
<palomino|working> 但我用的xfce啊...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 他们觉得不对可以bounce给别的包
<adam8157> palomino|working: 卧槽
 * iMadper 我就是想看看C家响应bug的速度. 
<iMadper> PudGe: lol~ perl爽不?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu tweak打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458833 用sudo ubuntu-tweak能打开,直接ubuntu-tweak报错,如下: (ubuntu-tweak:31194): GConf-WARNING **: : You can't use a GConfEngine that has an active GConfClient wrapper object. Use GConfClient API instead. (ubuntu-tweak:31194): GConf-WARNING **: : You can't use a GConfEngine that
<^k^>  ─> has an active GConfClient wrapper object. Use GConfClient API instead. Checking if settings need to be migrated ...no Checking if internal files need to be migrated ...no Backend : …
<adam8157> affects: gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) → xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu)
<PudGe> iMadper: 放眼望去，全是@$%&^ 马上就高潮啊
<iMadper> PudGe: lol~ 正则多, 就乱.
<onlylove> PudGe: 正则么……
<PudGe> iMadper: 为啥"0"是false，这不科学
<iMadper> PudGe: 用过c没?
<PudGe> iMadper: 本行
<iMadper> PudGe: 你说字符串的0?
<PudGe> iMadper: 我是说字符串0，
<PudGe> iMadper: 废话。。
<iMadper> PudGe: lol~
<PudGe> iMadper: 所以说，这不科学
<adam8157> palomino|working: xfce用的什么login manager?
<iMadper> PudGe: 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> xdm?
<onlylove> palomino|working: gdm？
<palomino|working> lightdm好像 adam8157
<onlylove> palomino|working: 表来好像
<palomino|working> 顺便说一句，在登陆那个界面关显示器没事
<iMadper> 竟然不是xdm????
<palomino|working> 默认是lightdm把
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你的xfce怎么装的
<palomino|working> xubuntu啊
<PudGe> 竟然不是lightdm、
<palomino|working> 安装完就是xfce了么
<onlylove> 好吧……
<palomino|working> 莫非要我试试别的desktop有无问题?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过你还是回去检查下有没有gnome的包
<iMadper> PudGe: shell里面0还是真值呢, 我是说, 数字零
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<iMadper> ...
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还一直没在意过真假，只在乎0和非0
<palomino|working> :O
<PudGe> iMadper: 这些人有读过书么，自己想怎么设计就怎么设计？
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<iMadper> PudGe: lol~ 哈哈哈
<onlylove> PudGe: 数字和字符串是俩东西吧
<PudGe> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> PudGe: c的int和char类型还不一样呢
<PudGe> onlylove: 你在说什么
<iMadper> onlylove: 有复杂逻辑, 你需要看代码来搞清逻辑, 而不是预先知道逻辑再去看代码的时候, 你就知道真假的重要性了.
<PudGe> iMadper: 这就是我现在做的事情。
<PudGe> 根据代码写specification。。
<jiero> adam8157: ... 看外汇图这么麻烦。。。我晕倒了啊 roylez 给预测一下啊
<onlylove> 那字符串和数字也要飞你开吧……
<jiero> roylez:  https://hk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=AUDCNY%3DX#symbol=AUDCNY=X;range=1d 给预测一下，结汇
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ AUD/CNY 匯率圖 - Yahoo! 財經
<onlylove> 分开
<onlylove> jiero真……开是玩外汇了
<onlylove> PudGe: 我的意思是，如果字符串0返回假，那数字0呢
<PudGe> on
<PudGe> onlylove: 两种东西啊，数字0和非0可以表示真假
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。才不是，我是用钱垫上啊。现在要回来。。。
<iMadper> 首先, 你们说的是c还是perl>
<PudGe> onlylove: 字符串不是看内容，是看是否是字符串啊
<iMadper> ?
<jiero> onlylove: 至少保证不赔
<PudGe> iMadper: 逻辑上，""对应假才科学啊，我管"0"还是"1"啊，有内容就是真
<iMadper> if ("0") 判断的是这个常量的地址. if ('0')才是判断这个字符. 双引号里面是字符串, 总是返回地址嘛
<iMadper> PudGe: 对. 赞同你. 但是c里面, if ("") 是真假?
<PudGe> iMadper: perl还有地址这么一说？
<PudGe> iMadper: c里面，这是个错误。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 当然有了, 但是我刚说的是c
<iMadper> PudGe: 哦.
<iMadper> PudGe: ...
<iMadper> PudGe: perl也有地址呀
<PudGe> iMadper: 能直接访问制定的内存么？
<PudGe> iMadper: 通过指针寻址
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39321
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 郭台铭称八成员工喜欢加班
<palomino|working> O_O adam8157
<palomino|working> 变成 xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) 了 adam8157
<iMadper> PudGe: 可以通过指针访问变量和函数
<iMadper> PudGe: 但是没办法访问特定的"物理内存"
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。尼玛，那和引用有啥区别，
<iMadper> PudGe: 你c也一样呀.
<PudGe> iMadper: 不一样啊，c可以随意操作啊
<iMadper> PudGe: 比如
<PudGe> iMadper: 我还能获得这个地址，地址随便+几个字节，等等，
<iMadper> PudGe: 可以的.
<iMadper> PudGe: 我以为你要强制操作栈什么之类的
<PudGe> iMadper: 想访问哪个地址就哪个地址，
<PudGe> iMadper: 不是只能依靠一个变量名来访问该变量的地址
<iMadper> PudGe: 你引用一下, 就得到地址了, 然后就可以自己操作指针运算了
<PudGe> iMadper: 可以把该地址进行运算得到新地址么
<PudGe> iMadper: 然后访问操作新地址
<iMadper> PudGe: 通常来说, 不行.
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 你根本不知道运算之后, 指向哪里了
<PudGe> iMadper: 那什么叫操作指针运算。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 能运算, 但是不知道算完之后指向哪里了.
<PudGe> iMadper: 能知道啊，加几个字节，不就是比那块内存向后的几个字节的位置么
<PudGe> iMadper: 无所谓了，我只是想知道，perl能不能直接操作内存
<iMadper> PudGe: 对, 但是, 你不知道内存是怎么分配的.
<iMadper> PudGe: 你不知道运算之后, 指针指向什么了, 因为内存是动态管理的, 不是你自己管理的了
<PudGe> iMadper: 能操作的话，以后作弊器就用perl写了
<iMadper> PudGe: ... 作弊器...
<PudGe> iMadper: 就跟c里面new一下，动态给个地址，我再获得这个地址就完了，难道这个地址随时都在变？
<iMadper> PudGe: 但是, 数组长度呢???
<iMadper> PudGe: 数组不是连续的了
<PudGe> iMadper: 那是，动态数组都这样，我只是想知道，能不能做钩子。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 钩子? 没做过...
<lpy> iMadper: 又黑我名字= =
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<adam8157> palomino|working: 嗯 我改的
<adam8157> c里面new一下.....
 * palomino|working momo 支持new的c
<nyfair> 有啥不能访问的，private都是假的，内联汇编直接jmp + mov，分分钟搞定
<iMadper> adam8157: 很多基佬用户态程序, 自己封装一个new的...
<mktime> 有没有知道，我今天已经通过/msg nickserv 注册了我的nickname，现在重新进入python频道的时候，依然提示我没有注册。
<iMadper> mktime: 登陆了吗?
<mktime> 早上注册后，我还能在里面聊天。现在进去的话，就提示说我没有登录
<mktime> 怎么登录？  额、我比较菜。
<iMadper> mktime: 随便搜个irc教程去
<qiao> mktime: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<mktime> tks !  我还是先看看基础概念吧
<jiero> 邪恶的小游戏 http://cdn.bitbucket.org/miki151/keeperrl/downloads/keeperRL_alpha7.zip
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=23.78 MiB ; disposition=attachment; filename="keeperRL_alpha7.zip" ; type=application/zip
<happyaron> 唔，到点就走了。
<jiero> ha
<jiero> happyaron:  Destine 现在是 C家合作公司员工？
<happyaron> jiero: 不是啊
<jiero> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> jiero: attachmate员工
 * happyaron 也叫suse
 * jiero 不知道。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 额
<nyfair> adam8157 : http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=458466 这贴里的那堆人是不是贵司的水军？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 金钱、责任与荣誉：OpenSSL主席谈心脏出血 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 黄一孟
<happyaron> jiero: 不然当当怎么说她是N记的呢，:)
<nyfair> happyaron: N记是哪个？nitro+
<jiero> happyaron:  N记 ？当当？？？
<happyaron> nyfair jiero novell
<jiero> 什么是 记
<nyfair> happyaron: novell不是被巨硬收购了么
<happyaron> nyfair: 被attachmate这个壳儿给收购了么。
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。你知道的比我多啊。
<^k^> jiero: define:记 字, 現代北京音（漢語拼音）, 中古音, 構擬上古音, 英義. |記|, jì, kiH, /*C.kə-s {*C.k(r)ə()- s}/, record (v.) |記|, jì, kiH, /*C.kə-s {*C.k(r)ə()-s}/, record (v.) ...
<nyfair> jiero: http://crawl.akrasiac.org/scoring/top-combo-scores.html 最后一行，评价下
<^k^> ⇪ t: Top Combo Scores
<jiero> nyfair:  痴女啊。。。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Brandenburg Concerto No.2 - (2) Andante [mqms2].mp3 - (0:37/3:24)
<nyfair> jiero: 这装备烂透了
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。我承认你比我强大 300%
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛
<jiero> nyfair:  我唯一能当功绩的是我的发言。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<PudGe> 。。
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> nyfair: 妹子
<jiero> nyfair:  我好久没更新了 https://loom.shalott.org/learndb.html
<PudGe> malloc不就是new么。
<huntxu> iMadper: 渣渣
<^k^> ⇪ t: ##crawl learndb
<jiero> nyfair: 搜 archl
<iMadper> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<dray> 大家好
<^k^> dray:点点点.  17:41
<dray> 怎么回复别人的名字呢？
<faker> can u see me ?
<sennn> 大家晚上好!
<dray> 晚上好
<mktime> 我们这里还是白天
<palomino|working> 同，阳光还挺足的
<sennn> ....
<mktime> 一会去打球
 * faker 
 * faker 有人有体验最新的ubuntu版吗？
<faker> mktime:你有体验过吗？
<faker> palomino|working: 你在哪里？
<palomino|working> 天津
<faker> onlylove: 你胸真大！
<faker> 我发现IRC的帮助手册很恶搞啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 下班没
<adam8157> onlylove: not yet
<faker> 我在新疆
<onlylove> adam8157: 帽子借我用下
<faker> 这里是大太阳
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 或者你帮我把那人踢掉
<adam8157> onlylove: 估计是重名了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我管重名作甚
<faker> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC里面的帮助就是这样写的 :-(
<^k^> ⇪ t: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次启动chrome都会弹出六七个hao123页面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458835 本来用的是chromiun 就因为这个问题 卸载掉 装了chrome 装完第一次启动没问题，之后每次启动都会弹出好几个hao123页面，还有sougou的好像，蚂蚁浏览器主页也被绑定为hao123,而且还改不了。。。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 948216663 — 2014-04-28 18:05
<onlylove> adam8157: 动不动对人说你胸真大，闹哪样
<adam8157> onlylove: 再说我就踢 嗯嗯
<onlylove> adam8157: 这TMD找妓呢
<hgfduhg> haha
<mktime> 有意思
<faker> 有 IRC版的qiushibaike么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39323
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 比尔盖茨投资人造鸡肉和牛肉
<onlylove> 这味道是可以造假，成分呢
<PudGe> 我只关心口感是不是跟肉一样
<oracleyue> 成分绝对要造假啊
<oracleyue> 不然哪有利润 -。——
<imtxc> mktime: 你学会的第一条irc命令是 notice 么...
<onlylove> PudGe: 可问题是，肉里面有的成分，这能弄出来么，脂肪啥的
<oracleyue> 是/j
<felixonmars> 我学会的第一条是 /alias
<oracleyue> 哦，对哦，是/alias
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果是龙肉的味道更好，
<felixonmars> 在一个奇怪的服务器上
<felixonmars> 后来才知道科学的服务器上用的是 /nick
<felixonmars> 瞬间觉得被欺骗了
<oracleyue> 哦，不是，我第一条学会的是/nick
<oracleyue> 貌似没用过/alias
<oracleyue> 为啥，都一样用
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 谷歌的pepper flash字体是由哪个文件控制的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458836 具体情况是adobe flash 会根据系统配置文件调用字体，但是pepper却似乎不这样做，似乎有自己的一套机制来调用字体配置，但似乎也需要系统安装相应字体。 大家有好的解决方案吗 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2014-04-28 18:17
<oracleyue> 有没关系
<mktime> imtxc: 第一条学会的是nitice
<mktime> notice
<faker> 没有什么字体方案
<rockxsj>  = =
<rockxsj> 这里还真有人啊 = =
<oracleyue> 为啥没人啊
<oracleyue> 有人啊
<faker> 为啥没人捏？
<rockxsj> 我以为大家都习惯qq群呢 = =
<oracleyue> QQ都身边一波人
<oracleyue> 没有这个的氛围啊
<mktime> 有人了解Mixin类和继承的区别么？最近看tornado的代码，发现很多Mixin的用法，跟多继承很像啊。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [转帖]官方Ubuntu 14.04光盘最低售价53元 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458837 官方Ubuntu 14.04正式版光盘发售了，包括CD或DVD两种，它们的价格分别是：53元或89元。 销售地址：http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146&sort=1a （这是Canonical官方的销售。） 按照成本来算，
<^k^>  ─> 还是下载后采用硬盘安装Ubuntu 14.04比较环保，省钱，当然也可以把它刻盘再进行光盘安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 — 2014-04-28 19:00
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical高层：Ubuntu可以挑战Windows桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458838 来源：TechTarget中国 微软终止XP支持不久，Ubuntu 14.04（Trusty Tahr）LTS版本就发布了，人们开始想着这也许是Ubuntu的一个好机会。 Ubuntu是目前最受欢迎的Linux发行版。此次发布的Ubuntu长期支持版为用
<^k^>  ─> 户提供了长达五年的技术支持，而在2013年10月发布的Ubuntu 13.10是非长期支持版本，只有9个月的生命周期。Canonical每两年发布一款新的LTS版 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 为何智能路由器们要用开源系统? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458839 　来源：搜狐IT 　　小米日前正式推出了小米路由器，在业界又一次引发了关于“抢占客厅”讨论。这两款小米路由使用的miWiFi系统，不出所料是基于开源OpenWRT（OpenWRT也基于Linux开发）系统的定制版
<^k^>  ─> 本。360安全路由360SOS，是与硬件厂商共同基于开源Linux系统的定制版本。曾经以小米营销模式为榜样引起高调关注的极路由，其使用的HiWi …
<mktime> 有人用过awesome么？
<mktime> 不是gnome/unity, 而是一个真正血统的wm,  awesome
<Zesty_> 只知道Awesomium >.>
<FredddyTom> is there anyway possible to get ICBC internet banking working under ubuntu?
<FredddyTom> i fake my user agent to chrome 25 and it says use safari
<FredddyTom> or firefox.. i use firefox it says use firefox 21.  i fake the user agent to firefox and it says
<FredddyTom> install windows 2000 and SP1 (WTF.. this is 15 years old).. and use internet explorer 6
<FredddyTom> i don't understand how a company as rich as ICBC has employed a team of idiots for their web-team :/
<Zesty_> FredddyTom, wrong channel
<FredddyTom> right channel
<FredddyTom> ubuntu problem
<Zesty_> Oh ICBC
<FredddyTom> or do you guys use virtualbox or something?
<Zesty_> Are you having trouble on typing Chinese, just curious
<FredddyTom> nah, my chinese is not that good :)
<Zesty_> >.>
<oracleyue> 为啥这里切换成英文了
<Zesty_> I don't really know how to do that tbh, if you're in a hurry, just use vm
<oracleyue> 还以为是#ubuntu呢
<FredddyTom>   我会说， 可是我不知道很多技术的话
<Zesty_> oracleyue, 因为他不会说中文
<Zesty_> 原来会一点的嘛
<oracleyue> FredddyTom: I don't think it is possible to use ICBC in ubuntu right now
<FredddyTom> 在#ubuntu她们不知道icbc
<Zesty_> Maybe you should idle for some time to see if someone knows the solution
<oracleyue> ICBC needs the support of ICBC assistant
<FredddyTom> yeah ok
<oracleyue> which is currently only supporting windows
<FredddyTom> oh
<FredddyTom> I did get it working in OSX
<oracleyue> You may check the official website of ICBC
<FredddyTom> I think it still needed a safari plugin
<oracleyue> maybe now it supports linux
<Zesty_> idk
<FredddyTom> 支付宝 and taobao support linux.. so can icbc
<FredddyTom> :)
<Zesty_> ask live support of ICBC maybe?
<oracleyue> taobao support linux
<FredddyTom> yeah, i buy from taobao in linux
<FredddyTom> linux / chrome
<oracleyue> but icbc online payment needs the local security package
<oracleyue> as far as I know
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Audacious无法更换自己下载的皮肤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458840 我从http://www.gnome.org 下载的皮肤,解压后复制到 /usr/share/audacious/Skins,在外观里也可以看到刚才下的皮肤,但是点击载入的时候没有反应,可以自带的皮肤就可以,请问怎么解决. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wpp —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-04-28 19:58
<PudGe> 好困。。
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 美好的周一
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> imtxc: 挂了
<onlylove> imtxc: 经综合考评，您本次信用卡的申请暂未通过审核，感谢您对我行信用卡的支持！
<onlylove> leeeee: 喵
<PudGe> onlylove: 你干了什么作奸犯科的事了
<onlylove> PudGe: 不知道
<onlylove> PudGe: 不给就不给吧，我又用不到
<leeeee> 喵啥啊
<leeeee> 你申请信用卡没批？
<onlylove> leeeee: 突然看见你在而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 没
<leeeee> 对啊 我突然来了而已
<onlylove> 反正是一时兴起
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：usb网卡改mac http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458841 ubuntu14.04怎样修改usb大功率网卡的mac？ 网卡是3070 统计信息: 发表于 由 openwrt — 2014-04-28 20:15
<PudGe> onlylove: 一时性起？
<onlylove> PudGe: 你一边玩去
<leeeee> 掉线了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 小键盘不根据bios设置自启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458842 RT，bios已经设置了开机启动小键盘，但开机完后笑小键盘的灯不亮，这么小的问题非得装个软件 才能搞得定么，顺便吐槽下，截屏能不默认跳出一个保存对话框么，一不小心点到，很烦人，截屏完了放
<^k^>  ─> 剪切板就ok了，需要用的自然知道处理，不需要的也不打扰 统计信息: 发表于 由 shanjunmei — 2014-04-28 20:50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 跪求大神帮忙！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458843 我是小白，喜欢折腾电脑，求大神帮忙安装 Intel HD Graphic 2500 官方驱动 配置如下 Intel G2020 4G 500G Intel HD Graphic 谢谢各位大神！！！ 问题截图： http://cd.ctfs.ftn.qq.com/ftn_handler/b ... xffz=43448 统计信息: 发表于 由 jm76451
<^k^>  ─> 78 — 2014-04-28 20:53
<zenNamaste> .
<lpy> zenNamaste: = =
<lainme> onlylove: 我锁了老黄的帖子，坐等被咬
<onlylove> lainme: 你太勇敢……
<onlylove> lainme: 你会变成深度水军的
<onlylove> lainme: 招商银行嫌我太穷了，不给我批卡
<lainme> onlylove: 当年学生都批
<onlylove> lainme: 不是，imtxc和我说，一个没毕业的实习生都批了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 明确拒绝了?
<lainme> onlylove: 你到底做过什么
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你刚来是吧？
<onlylove> lainme: 我什么也没做……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 刚来呀, 怎么了?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 有badge就给卡
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 经综合考评，您本次信用卡的申请暂未通过审核，感谢您对我行信用卡的支持！
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我擦! 差评! sb招行
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我的badge挂了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 以前都给的呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 给他看badge, 证明你在这里工作, 就行了.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 人不爱给我，嫌我穷呗
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 呸, 他们不看你工资的
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 能透支多少？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠，那天不光要了我的badge，还有身份证，社保卡，工资卡
<zenNamaste> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “注销”不好使! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458846 点击“注销”，然后系统停在桌面，上面什么也没有，鼠标可以动，但是机器不返回到登陆界面。 等了5分钟，还是没反应，直接断电重启。 试了2次，都是一样，什么原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigwolf — 2014-04-28 2
<^k^>  ─> 1:23
<onlylove> lainme: 老黄太疯狂了，领公司钱给公司做宣传都不行了……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 无法挂起 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458847 点击挂起或者合上笔记本盖之后2秒内就结束挂起，出现屏幕锁定界面，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8cbx — 2014-04-28 21:37
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 问一个正则的小问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458849 [ab]*怎么解释～ 挺长时间没写复杂的正则，感觉不怎么熟了～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 needle — 2014-04-28 21:41
<onlylove> 换系统，做习题去
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04重启问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458850 系统使用关机命令，但每次都会执行重启的动作。请问有哪些可能性？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sun-ubuntu — 2014-04-28 21:52
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 编译安装goldendict出错。求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458852 按照www.goldendict.org的安装方法编译安装，方法如下。 $ git clone git://github.com/goldendict/goldendict.git $ cd goldendict && qmake && make 做make时，先出了个小错误，解决，接着又出现如下错误，不知道怎么解决。求助
<^k^>  ─> 。。。。 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltiff collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [goldendict] 错误 1 后来用sudo apt-get install goldendict安装了以后，可 …
<mktime> 有人试过irssi么？
<data-cn> 我试过
<data-cn> 貌似很好玩
<mktime> 哪里很好玩了？
<data-cn> 看起来很酷。。。
<mktime> 用起来呢？是不是用irssi的人一般都配置wm一起使用？
<mktime> 我现在用xshell或者secureCRT登录的时候，没法使用alt+切换窗口，用putty却可以。
<mk3548208> openssh飘过
<mktime> 不明白你说openssh是什么意思，我是指某一种登录工具。
<mktime> 我是新手，不懂的还望多多指教。
<mktime> 使用IRC聊天有一种错觉，和我聊天的是人类，还是机器，还是在进行某一种图灵测试。
<mk3548208> mktime, 你不是说的是shh吗
<mk3548208> ssh
<mktime> 哦。
<mktime> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: A Guide to Efficiently Using Irssi and Screen
<mktime> ^k^: 你是机器人吧？每次发送连接，你就主动解析出link中的title.好聪明哟。
<PudGe> mktime: 该吃药了。都产生错觉了
<^k^> mktime, 我会怎么样子，如果我有硅的心脏？  22:42
<mktime> 开个玩笑，不必当真。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 【求助】compiz导入配置后崩溃，图形界面黑屏（除了鼠标） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458853 14.04,本嫌一个一个添加compiz壁纸太麻烦，索性导出配置文件，添加了250个再导入，但不显示，然后恢复默认，就黑屏了。。。。 做过的努力： 1.删除全部用户根目录的compiz配
<^k^>  ─> 置文件，无效; 2..重装compiz,ubuntu-desktop,无效; 其他症状: 1.新建了个用户，能进图形界面; 2..原用户什么都不能操作，终端也打不开; 求大神 …
<data-cn> 看来你真的是新手
<mktime> 如果link中的title依然是个link，那^k^会不会陷入死循环呢？
<mktime> 如果link中的title依然是个link，那^k^会不会陷入死循环呢？
<mktime> data-cn: 你是指我么？我真的是，呵呵呵·～～
<data-cn> 在IRC里有些频道的管理员并非通过专门的IRC客户端进入聊天室的
<data-cn> 有一种东西叫代理机器人
<mktime> 哦，机器人啊。
<mktime> bot程序，类似qq的BOT？
<data-cn> 反正我没研究过
<mktime> 是不是像 小鸡siri那种的
<data-cn> 比QQbot高级多了
<mktime> 恩，果然是高大上的东西。。
<data-cn> 事实上像是一种代理服务器
<data-cn> 但是可以发布聊天室公告和主题
<mktime> 听好奇的，明天去公司查查howto
<data-cn> 额
<mktime>  那我再问个问题啊
<data-cn> 其实我用的是Linux Mint，自带的Xchat挺好用
<mktime> 在IRC里的聊天记录，会不会像邮件列表一样，有记录可循？
<mktime> 如果在讨论一个问题，改天需要再翻看讨论记录，会不会找到？
<data-cn> IRC是匿名的聊天室
<PudGe> Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<PudGe> 全部都有记录的
<mktime> so des nei.
<mktime> 恩，我觉得应该也有，因为它不是p2p模式的架构。
<data-cn> IRC感觉很高端的
<mktime> data-cn: 你这么晚还不睡么？呵呵呵现在在聊天的都是夜猫子。。
<data-cn> 我今晚通宵上班
<mktime> 你用的都是linux操作系统么？
<data-cn> 再过1小时就去上班了
<mktime> 上夜班？
<data-cn> 嗯
<data-cn> o^o
<data-cn> 夜班有时候很忙的。。
<mktime> 搞IT的一般都这样，加班是家常便饭，我都习惯了。
<data-cn> T_T...一个人扛不住
<mktime> 额，那倒挺无聊的。
<mktime> 你是做互联网的么？
<data-cn> 我是运维
<mktime> 哦，那应该和Linux打交道比较多吧？
<data-cn> 你在新疆？
<mktime> 是啊，你怎么知道啊？
<data-cn> 哎呀
<data-cn> 我们真是距离产生美啊
<mktime> 刚才谁还说是匿名来着，都知道我在哪里了。。还匿名。。
<mktime> 你在哪里？
<data-cn> :-)
<data-cn> 你猜
<data-cn> :-P
<mktime> 广东
<mktime> 貌似我学会了如何使用whois 命令 哈哈
<data-cn> 。。。
<data-cn> 0.0
<mktime> 是吧
<mktime> 没错吧
<data-cn> 你猜对了
<mktime> 广东这个时候应该很晚了，时差要比新疆早两个小时呢。
<data-cn> 现在11点
<data-cn> 我该出发了
<mktime> 哦，fighting !!!
<mktime> 我的blog http://mktime.org
<^k^> mktime: ⇪ 你好世界
<mktime> 呵呵呵～
<data-cn> 0.0
<data-cn> 豆瓣？
<mktime> 豆瓣也是mktime
<data-cn> 我的文章很少
<mktime> http://www.douban.com/people/mktime/
<^k^> mktime: ⇪ 你好世界
<mktime> 你呢？
<jiero_unfit> 民主强权
<data-cn> http://wiki-cn.org
<jiero_unfit> imtxc: 睡把睡吧。
<^k^> data-cn: ⇪ 未知中国 | 中国未知的一片技术孤岛
<mktime> ok
<data-cn> 我比较喜欢简洁的主题
<data-cn> 宁静致远
<jusss> 求讲lambda演算
<onlooker_> who
<data-cn> 你在和谁说话
<PudGe> jusss: 你到底是做啥的
<onlooker_> 我在试着用这个东西
<jusss> PudGe: 未毕业的学生，现在家务农
<jusss> PudGe: 你呢
<onlylove> PudGe: 你到现在不知道 jusss 是万能的？
<onlylove> PudGe: 要解码器会解码器，要编译器会编译器，要wm会wm
<PudGe> jusss: 务农都要用lisp了，好发达
<onlylove> PudGe: 国外太落后了，回来吧lol
<PudGe> onlylove: 现在知道了，平时装傻逗我们玩呢
<jusss> onlylove: PudGe ...
<jusss> 我会个毛呀
<onlylove> jusss: 干啥干啥，连黑当当十分之一的水平都没拿出来，你就这样？
<jusss> 我要是啥也会，早去玩游戏去了
<jusss> 后悔数学没学好
<jusss> 数学就是一婊子，当初对她那么好，一天18个小时和她在一起，连睡觉都想她，最后高考数学还没及格，大学高数还挂了2年，
<jusss> 谁有我悲惨
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39316
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 数学家呼吁拒绝与NSA合作
<jusss> 数学就是婊子
<onlylove> jusss: 你才挂了两年高数，我和你说，我上大学的时候，只要和数学沾边的，全部重修
<onlylove> jusss: 什么高数，线性代数，概率，复变函数
<Chrics> juess:没事我高数也挂了
<chenxiongfei> 1
<chenxiongfei> 有360奇虎工作的吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 要和我比么
<PudGe> 别的都挂过，就是线代93分
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 没
<jusss> onlylove: 我最讨厌的就是付出得不到相等的回报
<chenxiongfei> jusss: 是北京的吗
<PudGe> 就是加减乘除啊，掰指头都能高分
<jusss> chenxiongfei: 不是
<chenxiongfei> jusss: 是寻医问药的吧
<onlylove> jusss: 这世界上相等的付出回报的就是少数的
<chenxiongfei> 有在北京 奇虎360单位的吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 绝大多数付出和回报是不平衡的
<jusss> onlylove: 所以受不了
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 你在讨论哲学吗
<PudGe> 360不是腾讯的么？
<piggybox> 线代还是挺有用的，别的出了学校就再也没用到过
<jusss> PudGe: 360是百度的
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 和你说没在360的，有在腾讯的
<chenxiongfei> PudGe: 你是哪个国家的？
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 腾讯貌似很难进啊
<jusss> piggybox: 我现在都不知道线性代书是啥了
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 有在红帽IBMCannonical的
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 这边就是没在360的
<PudGe> jusss: 那为啥他和腾讯互相配合炒作
<jusss> 更别提离散什么的
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 虽然没去过腾讯，但是听说腾讯面试特别多
<jusss> PudGe: 360和百度也互相配合炒作了呀
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 可以分享下，你去腾讯的经历
<chenxiongfei> ALL：虽然我工作5年，但是工作单位，都是推荐，或者免面试环节了
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你等明天cherrot来了问他，他在北京腾讯
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 面试死不了人
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我当年一周10个面试都经历过，怕啥
<onlylove> jusss: 360和谁没炒作过
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我还真没去过腾讯
<onlylove> jusss: 和微软都敢抄
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 靠，真幸福
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我除了面试，被拒，继续面试，继续被拒，没体验过别的
<onlylove> 滚！我什么时候刷屏了！
<onlylove> 强烈要求把kk干掉！
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 呃嗯嗯 你咋还在啊
<jusss> onlylove: kk延迟了
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 睡觉去
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 在住处
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 所以不正常啊。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你早点睡去
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算去北京玩2天
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 没啥不正常的吧……
<onlylove> jusss: 2天有啥好玩的
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 你晚上不来就正常了
<jusss> onlylove: 额，那3天吧
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: ……
<jusss> onlylove: 看看14.04发布会
<chenxiongfei> help
<chenxiongfei> ChanServ: 继续
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥好看的，一堆人在台上balabala我们1404如何如何，有啥新特性，
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 机器人
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 哦，你是一个诗人。  23:26
<onlylove> jusss: 然后再找wps啥的上台演示下如何如何
<jusss> onlylove: 这不去围观下吗。要不去北京也不知道干啥呀
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 谢谢
<jusss> onlylove: 爬长城也不能爬一天吧
<onlylove> jusss: 北京是文化古都，你居然不知道干啥？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 不要客气。  23:27
<jusss> onlylove: 反正就待3天
<onlylove> jusss: 你要去长城啊？那你去吧
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  呃。我对历史没兴趣。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 别的有啥玩的
<jusss> onlylove: 我没去过
<onlylove> jusss: 颐和园比长城好玩多了
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 上历史课睡觉了
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你对啥有兴趣
<jusss> onlylove: 去了谁也不认识。。。o(︶︿︶)o 唉
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 发现只有 经验水平差距大的游戏 才能流行
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  可能性
<chenxiongfei> jusss: 毛爷爷你认识吧
<jusss> onlylove: 论坛那个黄一孟是个机器人吗
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 能认识那家伙，至少也40了
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 那个好像变坐像了
<jusss> onlylove: 发那么多水贴，早该封了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那不是机器人……
<onlylove> jusss: 那是活人
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 所以我差不多是喜欢所有人
<jusss> chenxiongfei: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 那是论坛找来的水军？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  据说是 deepin 招募的水军
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，红旗挂了那天不就就来了
<onlylove> jusss: 然后玩命的抹黑deepin，好像贴吧里面都是deepin的水军
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 难道你没花过RMB100
<jusss> onlylove: 五毛党无误
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: ？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 我要和你说啥来着？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 哦，想起来了，以后你也是土豪了
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 土豪妹啊？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我账户去年走了 192万，没有是我的钱
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 我信用卡被拒了，银行不借钱给穷人的
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 所以……你也是土豪
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 信用额度 3000 的我？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 到了生日月份，双倍积分了。。。
 * onlylove 相信频道里有信用卡的都是土豪
<jusss> onlylove: 你被拒了？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我的钱花上了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 被拒啦
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 画上了就还咯
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 怎么还？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你去找个招行的ATM，在欢迎页面有个信用卡还款，你点那个就好啦
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 或者用网银还
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我没钱啊。。。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 坏到家可以去柜台
<jusss> onlylove: 算了，不用信用卡不就行了
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 没钱……没钱你刷的毛意思
<onlylove> jusss: 本来那个就不是我的消费习惯，我要买啥，肯定手里有足够的钱才会买
<jusss> onlylove: 我身上只有2张工行的借记卡，等毕业了就把学校给的建行卡注销掉
<onlylove> jusss: 你要2张工行卡作甚！一张不够么
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 你可真实土豪阿
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在的建行卡带一个盾，不舍得
<onlylove> jusss: 虽然没用了
<jusss> onlylove: 学校一张 家里一张
<jusss> onlylove: 跨市有手续费呀
<jusss> onlylove: 鄙视建行，每次取钱一堆人排队
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 即使没钱用，也没有贷款，以及使用信用卡的习惯
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 怎么壕？
<jusss> onlylove: 工行最好 人很少
<jiero_unfit> jusss:  。工行费用高
<onlylove> jusss: 啥……你来北京就知道了，哪个银行人都挤死
<PudGe> onlylove: 什么盾
<jusss> onlylove: 反正没用过建行几乎，
<PudGe> onlylove: roshan掉的么
<onlylove> PudGe: 建行二代网银
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 银行拥挤就和大堂mm聊天啊
<jusss> jiero_unfit: 哦，我一直都工行，还没用过其它行的，而且钱都很少，没大额度的，费用应该不会差太多
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你确定不是大堂大妈？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 浦发的小姑娘好几个认识我了。。。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 求介绍
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: ...
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我不认识她们啊。。。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你怎么混的！
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  我就是单纯可以被忽视的存在，就是个苦力型人物
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 另外，四川女的都好矮，我才注意到不到我肩膀高度。。。
<jiero_unfit> lol
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你一个可以被忽视的，小姑娘都认识你
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你可以顺眼看下胸牌，badge啥的，上面都有名字的
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 呀，好像矛盾
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我懒得。。。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你看你看
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 又不熟，知道名字也就不久忘记
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 人都认识你了，你连人名字都不知道，你以后和人打招呼，怎么打？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 不知道。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 不是又打羽毛球又K歌的么
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 没有啊
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  结果只是打牌
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 那是另外的人群。。。
 * jiero_unfit 不会唱歌
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 慢慢学嘛，比方说right here wating啥的
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: yesterday oncemore
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 卡萨布兰卡
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 所以说，现在的姑娘们都开放多了，几乎不穿的时候就爬在床上盖被子和你说话。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本今天晚上不打算关机了，
<jusss> onlylove: 可以吗
<onlylove> jusss: 只要不断电，你可以考虑sudo pm-suspend
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 嗯都是懒虫
<jusss> onlylove: win7
<jiero_unfit> jusss: 没关系啊。无数学校的windows都是不关机的
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 还有巴比伦河，加州旅馆……
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 那些是啥？？？
<jusss> jiero_unfit: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 没问题，不过有个问题就是，别太长时间不关机，会很卡
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我属于完全不能和别人同步的类型啊。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: hotel of california，大概是这样的吧，很久之前的歌了
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 最基本的东西是，我不能对着任何文字进行原封不动的阅读
<jusss> onlylove: 你是在说加州招待所吗
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我的大脑没学会复读功能。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 靠……你连老鹰的加州旅馆都没听过？
 * jiero_unfit 从来不能读书
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 那你会啥……
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 重新排列
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我以前做 summary 都可以达到近似标准答案
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 下次小姑娘拉你出去玩，你无论如何要和她们一起，别像上次，你一个人去打球她们去唱K
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: summary是啥来着，今天刚查了primer
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 呃。其实，出去玩没啥，大概我是可以 9 点去她们宿舍的。
<jusss> onlylove: 听过加州招待所 昨天啊再来一次吧 斯卡布罗菜市场 就在这死等 我的心脏依然继续下去
<jiero_unfit> 不知道外出玩什么
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  就是读了文章，写概论
<onlylove> jusss: 靠……
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 85后 90后 都能玩什么？？？
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 不知道和她们玩啥啊。。。
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/10050142/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 在网上无意听到一首叫加州招待所的英文歌？（强大...
<jiero_unfit> 所以也懒得去
<jiero_unfit> 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: k歌，然后就是各种球？逛街？
<jusss> jiero_unfit: 玩69。。。
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: k歌不会，球，她们不去，逛街，我不干。。。
<jiero_unfit> jusss:  69？
<jiero_unfit> 什么是 69
<onlylove> jusss: 你不用看不起那些歌，我就一句话，你能跟着歌写出歌词来不？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 别好奇了，交配动作
<^k^> jiero_unfit: define:69 Nov 10, 2010 |...| Learn how to do the |69| position -- and spice up your sex life. Read on to learn how you and your partner can give each other oral sex at the ...
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 能噢，写出自己的鬼词
<jusss> onlylove: 从来没看不起呀
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是很喜欢加州招待所的
<jusss> onlylove: 当然也喜欢卡朋特
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 。不知道。。。
 * jiero_unfit 没交配过。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是能跟着一起唱，才证明你的听力基本过关
<onlylove> jusss: 这些歌都是慢歌
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我词汇量不过关
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是啥时候能跟着backstreet的时候，才差不多
<jusss> onlylove: top of the world
<jusss> onlylove: 快歌也有呀 bye bye beautiful
<jiero_unfit> backstreet 是啥。
<jusss> onlylove: i want my tears back
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 后街男孩
<jusss> jiero_unfit: 一个组合
<jiero_unfit> 中国人听的英文歌，感觉好怪异啊。
<jiero_unfit> 为什么呢。。。
<jiero_unfit> 非常少。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 一点不怪异，都是欧美流行的
<jusss> jiero_unfit: 因为中国人本来就很怪异呀
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 是欧美流行过的一小部分
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 哦，我听的比较多……
<jusss> onlylove: 最近很喜欢2首歌 just the two of us和 one of us
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 啥样的都听过
<jusss> onlylove: austin powers 第二部里面dr.evil和mini me合唱的
<jusss> onlylove: austin powers三部曲感觉很喜欢 dr.evil真喜欢
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 不过最近不听了
<jusss> jiero_unfit: 现在感觉欧美流行的rap真难听，以前还是很喜欢挺rap的，现在还是country music
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 不听也罢，世界可以在意的太多了，精力永远分不开
<jusss> onlylove: 从来不喜欢摇滚，但是摇滚搞的民谣还是很喜欢的
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以听下tylor swift的love story
<jusss> onlylove: tylor只适合啪啪
<jusss> taylor?
<jusss> 不知道咋拼
<onlylove> jusss: 首先，她要准你啪啪
<jusss> onlylove: 她最喜传超短裤
<onlylove> jusss: 又不是超短裙
<onlylove> jusss: 比gaga保守多了
<jusss> onlylove: 尤其喜欢摆后入式的动作了，估计她没少做那个动作
<jusss> onlylove: 人家gaga是外骚，她是内骚，
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 我发现我通常记不清自己特别喜欢的人面容。。。这是为什么
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己yy去吧，我还得睡觉，明天上班，还一堆事情
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 这点让我非常困扰啊
<jusss> onlylove: 看她换男友的频繁就知道了 2年换10个多男友，这得多
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 因为你想和她在一起啊
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: ？如何解释？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 在一起的话，就不用记住了
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 呃，有关系么？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 随便你怎么想……我睡觉去
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  24点了，都没看到 cherrot 啊
<jiero_unfit> 。。。竟然不锻炼就睡觉
 * jiero_unfit 做运动
<jusss> 睡觉去
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 给他们分享歌曲
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我看起来像一个使者？  00:15
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 一位音乐的天使
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 不要太具体。  00:16
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 我最近在找工作，你可以推荐吗？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你在哪里最近找工作我可以推荐？  00:17
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 你应该练习如何跟IRC机器人聊天
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你分享一首歌曲可以吗？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你介意我告诉其他人。  00:18
<syq> test
<^k^> syq:点点点.  00:20
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  00:20
<wzssyq> ??
<Rotacidni> 大家对ubuntuphone看法如何，有机会在现有的移动市场上占有一席之地吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没有
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-29
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • God of Thunder http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458862 http://www.desura.com/games/god-of-thunder 这是启发我玩更自由RPG的作品，之前我玩的RPG是轩辕剑 Note from Desura God of Thunder is a Zelda-esque action/adventure/puzzle/humor game released in 1994. It has many puzzles, some of them quite tough later on, but the
<^k^>  ─> install includes the complete hint book with solutions to all of them. There is also lot of fighting with your enchanted hammer and a boss at the end of
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.04系统提示：对不起，经常出现内部错误。如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458863 重启的话有时候不出这个提示，有时候出的，附图 统计信息: 发表于 由 tvso147605 — 2014-04-29 7:54
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为了安装deepin music，更新后进不去桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458864 添加了linuxdeepin的软件源，成功安装了 music.但是今天发现有更新几天安装了，结果就变成了deepin了，进入不了桌面。我通过vi删除了linuxdeepin的源但是没什么效果.感觉就像整个ubuntu就是戴了
<^k^>  ─> 个deepin 的帽子，好像缓存也读取不了，就这个问题也要重装？ 应该怎么破，求解决！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yixiao1235 — 2014-04-29 8:44
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为了安装deepin music，更新后进不去桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458865 添加了linuxdeepin的软件源，成功安装了 music.但是今天发现有更新几天安装了，结果就变成了deepin了，进入不了桌面。我通过vi删除了linuxdeepin的源但是没什么效果.感觉就像整个ubuntu就是戴了
<^k^>  ─> 个deepin 的帽子，好像缓存也读取不了，就这个问题也要重装？ 应该怎么破，求解决！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yixiao1235 — 2014-04-29 8:48
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux基金会发起倡议，资助重要开源项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458866 来源：iteye.com Linux 基金会近日宣布，它已经建立了一个新的项目——Core Infrastructure Initiative（核心基础设施倡议），用以支持全球信息技术的关键的基础设施部分。该倡议目的是使全球技术型
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Facebook将Paper核心技术开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458867 来源：网易科技 Facebook今日宣布对动画引擎Pop开源。Facebook的新闻聚合阅读应用Paper背后的核心技术由Pop支持。Pop负责设计Paper中所显示的所有切换和动画效果，包括滚动、展开等效果。2011年Facebook宣布收购
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • IBM和华胜天成投资PowerLinux方案工厂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458868 来源：IT168 　　4月28日，IBM和华胜天成共同宣布，IBM计划注资华胜天成旗下新的子公司“北京新云系统科技有限责任公司”。该公司将基于PowerLinux系统研发增值方案，并提供这些方案与PowerLinux系统
<^k^>  ─> 预整合的服务，为用户和合作伙伴大大简化PowerLinux方案实施和使用，促进基于POWER架构的Linux解决方案在中国的应用和推广，满足用户对 …
<sennn> 大家上午好(>^ω^<)喵
<hoxily> sennn: moo~
<cupjava> 大家好
<^k^> cupjava:点点点.  09:47
<cupjava> 咨询个问题，有了解移动空调的兄弟吗？
<onlylove> 什么东西都到这边来问啊
<onlylove> 这不是造空调的地方
<mktime> onlylove: 你在国外么？你的IP显示是美国。
<onlylove> mktime: 你是不是傻
<onlylove> mktime: 一个ip就可以定位？
<sennn> 滿血復活
<onlylove> mktime: 如果我要了cloak，你是不是就不猜了
<mktime> 我擦
<cupjava> 不好意思我是想， ubuntu这种常用于服务器的系统，负责管理机房的专家是不是会了解制冷方面的设备。
<onlylove> mktime: 我只是懒得隐藏ip而已
<mktime> 隐藏IP？
<onlylove> cupjava: 机房只负责计算需要的制冷容量，不需要关心是啥设备
<mktime> 好吧
<onlylove> cupjava: 而且这边主要是开发，机房里面的不多
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才才发现我昨天挂的那个号不对
<cupjava> 我也是搞开发
<imtxc> onlylove: 不能报销
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<onlylove> cupjava: 你搞开发，机房里面的事情又不归你管，丢给sa，让他自己算去
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有不能报销的号……
<imtxc> onlylove: 是医院选错了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不能报就不能抱吧……先把你弄好了再说
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是定点医院
<mktime> 有人看过wangying写的<程序员的心理疾病>么？
<onlylove> mktime: 你看了？嗯，你该去看医生了
<mktime> 我觉得onlylove就是一个自以为是的家伙
<onlylove> mktime: 你看过王垠多少文章，说我自以为是之前
<mktime> onlylove: 你说话也不要那么冲，要不你也去医院坐回 哈哈
<onlylove> mktime: 我很反感那些拿着喷子或者容易引起是非的话题在这挑事的
<mktime> onlylove: 我觉得你这是明显的赤裸裸的炫耀+歧视
<onlylove> mktime: 我没有炫耀
<onlylove> mktime: 我也没歧视
<mktime> onlylove: 不要以为你有多么了不起
<onlylove> mktime: 我承认我技术上不如王垠
<mktime> onlylove: 不就是比其他人在这个channel里面呆的时间长一点嘛 何必呢
<cupjava> 有自己的原则和思想很重要
<onlylove> mktime: 你想说什么？
<onlylove> mktime: 在这个channal里面比我长的人有的是，人都懒得喷你
<onlylove> mktime: 也就我刚来
<mktime> onlylove: 我觉得你说话比较没有礼貌
<onlylove> mktime: 对你这种发挑衅话题的没必要有礼貌
<mktime> onlylove: 我怎么挑衅了
<mktime> onlylove: 你也不要随意给别人扣帽子
<onlylove> mktime: 你先给我扣的哟
<mktime> onlylove: 现在说的是你说话没有礼貌的问题，你不要转移换题。
<onlylove> mktime: 在这个频道提王垠，本身就很没礼貌，谢谢
<mktime> onlylove: 你去医院里面待会试试？
<onlylove> mktime: 我刚从医院出来，谢谢
<mktime> onlylove: 你是想间接说别人有病么？我觉得说别人该进医院的人，脑子都有病
<mktime> onlylove: 恕我实话实说
<onlylove> mktime: 你先说我该进医院的
<mktime> onlylove: 你别倒打一耙
<mktime> onlylove: 自己说的什么 你比谁都清楚
<onlylove> mktime: 我没倒打，你自己看log，而且我没说你该进医院
<leavfin> man log
<mktime> onlylove: 不跟你缠了 遇到不讲理的人 何必呢？
<onlylove> leavfin: 有没有去看论坛，那货开咬人没
<mktime> onlylove: 你嘴巴干净点
<leavfin> 没新帖
<mktime> onlylove: 你就这点教养？
<onlylove> leavfin: 现在只希望他早点转移阵地了
<leavfin> mktime: 是老黄吗?
<onlylove> leavfin: 他连我说的是谁都不知道，就说我没教养
<mktime> onlylove: 真是ubuntu的悲哀
<onlylove> mktime: 我说你了么？
<mktime> 说多了都是泪 唉
<onlylove> mktime: 表对号入座好么
<mktime> 国人的ubuntu群都被你这样的人搞臭了
<leavfin> onlylove: 如果是老黄的话，不至于吧
<onlylove> leavfin: 这个不清楚……他应该不至于这么快来这吧……
<mktime> onlylove: 我发誓 我不会再进这个群，尤其是遇到你这种人，真没教养。
<leavfin> mktime: 你是黄一孟吗? 表明身份
<onlylove> leavfin: 他走了
<onlylove> 靠，都不知道隐藏ip和username
<onlylove> 下次逮到看着的
<leavfin> onlylove: 林子大了，什么都……
<onlylove> leavfin: 没啥，我和他说话略冲，不过我不明白为啥总有人爱提王垠
<leavfin> onlylove: 偶像的力量，拿出来唬人
<onlylove> leavfin: 可是这个偶像……略尴尬啊
<cupjava> 大家都用emacs的吗？
<leavfin> onlylove: 就好像说自己的XX是XX,来提升自我
<onlylove> cupjava: 嗯，我用vim的
<onlylove> leavfin: 王垠文章太冲动，看多了伤身体
<leavfin> cupjava: vi emacs难学，用不上
<onlylove> leavfin: 所以对提王垠的人略反感，没想到刚那人……
<onlylove> leavfin: 表这样啊，我在server上干活，没有X的
<leavfin> onlylove: 王的文章看过一些，这样的人物，容易受追捧，像韩寒
<onlylove> leavfin: 如果只看一点的话，容易被鼓动，但是看多了……真不知道怎么评价他
<onlylove> leavfin: 只能承认，他技术很好
<Yamagi_> 这年头竟然还有人提王垠?竟然还追捧?晕死
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 闻道有先后……
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 总得让小朋友进步么不是
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 不过刚才那人貌似被我喷走了
<huntxu> Yamagi_: 有人提不一定受追捧
<freeflying> imtxc: 网上怎么查社保
<onlylove> freeflying: 要注册一个帐号貌似
<Yamagi_> onlylove, 我是好奇这年头还哪里有关于他的文章?一般要google吧?
<freeflying> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 好像新浪博客？
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 或者翻墙去找他自己的？
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.bjld.gov.cn/csibiz/home/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 北京市社会保险网上服务平台
<leavfin> onlylove: 技术上的不懂，文章也就那样吧，略硬的软文
<onlylove> leavfin: 额，我技术上也不太明白，我不是程序员……
<Yamagi_> onlylove, 不知道,新浪博客 微薄都不看的,就写了几篇文章都没什么成就吧?王垠?
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 这个人还是有一定能力的，在google干过活
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 文章写了不少，从早期的完全用linux工作，到后来的漫谈windows linux mac 以及后来的程序员心理疾病啥的
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • WineTM2013-20131206-Longene.deb 出错，无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458869 下载没有提示错误 安装提示软件包质量欠佳？ 无法启动 统计信息: 发表于 由 arbor — 2014-04-29 10:27
<Yamagi_> onlylove, 哦,不知道.....我就看过几篇
<Yamagi_> 很久以前看的
<leavfin> onlylove: 话说怎么判断一个人的linux方面的水平呢?看文章，只知道他对xwindow,fvwm,lisp比较了解，以外就不了了
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 这种话题人物，要多关心下，省得哪天有人来提你不知道
<Yamagi_> onlylove, 我不是吹水的,只是吹捧王垠觉得太无聊而已lol
<onlylove> leavfin: 哦，他对python也有研究貌似，在google写过东西，记得他写的一篇为啥离开google里面有提到
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 哦，刚那人其实也只是提有人看过某篇文章不……
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 老实说，我觉得在这讨论这种话题争议挺没意思的，就像vim和emacs打架
<Yamagi_> 那是....谈谈love啦onlylove啦,多好,哈哈
<leavfin> onlylove: 类似政治的调调，哪里都一样
<onlylove> Yamagi_: 伤心事别提了……有妹子否？
<imtxc> freeflying: 用身份证号和卡号
<freeflying> imtxc: 哦
<Yamagi_> onlylove, pass......
<imtxc> freeflying: http://www.bjld.gov.cn/csibiz/home/
<onlylove> imtxc: 身份证号和卡号不是一样的么……
<freeflying> imtxc: thanks
<leavfin> onlylove: 一开始，还以为是老黄呢，可惜了
<imtxc> freeflying: 这里，有个个人用户登录，用的身份证号和社保卡号注册一下就能差了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的是一样的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说的一样的，是社会保障号码
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……这样……
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡号是社会保障号码下面的那个，有条形码的那个
<onlylove> leavfin: 你对他多大的怨念啊……
<onlylove> imtxc: 没研究过，就看俩号一样……
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，我也是刚才才研究清楚
<leavfin> onlylove: 这类奇葩是濒临的珍稀品种，很好奇他的反应
<onlylove> leavfin: 我看到这类人的反应是，不惜一切代价打跑……下次遇到这样的给你留着……
<leavfin> onlylove: 那么容易打得跑就不好玩了
<onlylove> leavfin: 应该不是老黄吧……
<onlylove> leavfin: 看老黄那么坚持不懈的做新闻帝
<leavfin> onlylove: 如果不是五毛，也算是个执着的人
<onlylove> leavfin: 如果是五毛，我更觉得他像深度那边的……
<leavfin> onlylove: 不论是那边的，真是请错人了，弄得都让我觉得恶心了
<onlylove> leavfin: 确实不咋样，还不如深度那图标的故事来的直接
<leavfin> onlylove:
<onlylove> leavfin: 不过用了之后发现，好像就是ubuntu换了层皮
<lainme> onlylove: 深度那些……我真想移贴到deepin子版去，有些太过了
<onlylove> lainme: 你和他商量下，他如果没意见，就移过去呗……
<leavfin> onlylove: 没用过，也不打算，对他们没任何好感，也不抱期望
<onlylove> leavfin: 哦，桌面用户可以尝试下……毕竟前身是hiweed
<onlylove> leavfin: 我没拼错吧……
<leavfin> onlylove: 多少年前的前身了，深觉得国内没实力去创新
<onlylove> leavfin: 没办法，大环境嘛，吃饭都是问题，没钱烧呢
<wallen> hi
<^k^> wallen:点点点.  11:02
<leavfin> onlylove: 不过还是相信社区的力量
<wallen> 有用Deepin linux的？
<onlylove> leavfin: 社区，你看搞linux那群人……
<onlylove> leavfin: 中国人现在知道的有lvs，
<onlylove> leavfin: 剩下的大都是对CJK贡献了
<leavfin> onlylove: 多媒体方面，全靠本论坛的liulang
<onlylove> leavfin: 哦，这个我倒不是很清楚
<onlylove> wallen: 有
<leavfin> onlylove: 他一个人搞了几个实用项目，多些这样的人，社区就更有希望了
<onlylove> leavfin: 我其实更关心他的个人生活，就像openssl的开发那样……
<onlylove> leavfin: 别到时候项目搞好了，自己搞废了就不值得了
<imtxc> 深度又怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 没怎么，刚不是喷走一个人么，然后提到论坛那不知道是水军还是五毛的那人，就扯上深度了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没注意看
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，别注意了，注意以后你会发现我比想象中尖刻
<onlylove> 3.15-rc3了……
<onlylove> 这时代变化真快……
<leavfin> onlylove: 所以希望国内愿意分享的人多些
<onlylove> leavfin: 国内愿意别人分享的多吧……
<leavfin> onlylove: 所以社区没氛围，公司没实力，争第一，搞自主有啥子用，中超再超，还不是输泰国
<onlylove> leavfin: 争第一争习惯了……
<onlylove> http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/notebook/11026377.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 拆机算个啥，拆U才叫牛~烧杯+浓酸+灼烧+分解！（图多杀猫，慎入！！！）_笔记本论坛_太平洋电脑网产品论坛
<onlylove> 疯了，CPU这么玩
<freeflying> onlylove: 忽然发觉早上到现在笔记本没插电源
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机停在欢迎界面了，求解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458870 版本 kylin14.04 停在这个地方（每次开机都是这样）。。。。然后我只能按alt+ctrl+F1到tty1,输入帐号密码 然后sudo start lightdm 然后就是一片黑，上面一个鼠标指针还有一个不停闪的下划线。 然后我再按
<^k^>  ─> alt+ctrl+F1切换到tty1，sudo stop lightdm，sudo start lightdm，这才恢复正常 进入登录界面。 （每次都要重复这个操作） 统计信息: 发表于 由 9482166 …
<nyfair> 抗日战争的本质是 一个800W军队 世界最大人口国在世界第一，第二强国的全力支持下去对抗一个三流列强的部分军队！~  即使这样 这个800W军队在三流投降的最后一天还在丢领土
<nyfair> 这话对湾湾说是不是太毒了？
<freeflying> nyfair: 扯淡
<nyfair> 啊逗逼的flash被一堆坏淫合伙黑了之后，啊逗逼空气你们觉得未来怎么样？
<chenxiongfei> ALL：逗逼不是最近流行的词汇吗
<macint0sh> ^k^ ...
<^k^> macint0sh, 休息一下..  12:41
<freeflying> nyfair: adobe air还未来毛啊，都已经死了得货
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox上给虚拟xp里c盘扩容，会不会使c盘原有数据丢失？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458871 我电脑的环境是：ubuntu12.04，vbox4.1.2版本的里面装了个xp。 ps：因为之前就分了10g给xp的c盘，现在不够用了，且又卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 在ubuntu中文论坛 — 2014-04-29 1
<^k^>  ─> 2:18
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 折腾一天了，dhcp3服务安装失败。测试好多个deban系统。求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458872 折腾了一天，ubuntu 14。4 桌面版 32位系统安装dhcp失败。 操作系统：ubuntu 14。4 desktop 32bit 网络环境 ifconfig 获得 liu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0c:29:75:60:7b i
<^k^>  ─> net addr:192.168.1.6 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe75:607b/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:68866 erro …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 折腾一天了，dhcp3服务安装失败。测试好多个deban系统。求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458873 折腾一天了，dhcp3服务安装失败。测试好多个deban系统。求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 温顺的绵羊 — 2014-04-29 12:56
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<nyfair> freeflying: adobe air死了？
<nyfair> freeflying: 这月初不还在更新
<piggybox> nyfair: 那叫诈尸
<yunfan> onlylove: 学编程语言挺好的  你的前途又光明了一点
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • wps字体如何添加 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458874 安装了个wps，发现字体不对，提示下载字体放到/.fonts里，这个怎么放啊？ 小白新手，勿喷 统计信息: 发表于 由 风色骑士 — 2014-04-29 13:10
<nyfair> piggybox: 牛牛
<freeflying> nyfair: 你是搞IT得吗
<nyfair> freeflying: 嗯，IdenTify的
<nyfair> #touhou-lambda-hentai-news-cn 这是啥鬼畜频道？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我海淘的东西出关了哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 我最近听到的最温暖的消息了
<freeflying> imtxc: 海淘了啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 就很早之前的那个卡西欧啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 不是早用上了嘛
<imtxc> freeflying: ... 谁说的，昨天才出关
<imtxc> freeflying: 估计下个周就能到手了
<imtxc> 节后
<chenxiongfei> #touhou-lambda-hentai-news-cn
<chenxiongfei> nyfair: 没人呢
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 收听广播电台的好地方；微电台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458875 用微电台听广播，没压力 http://radio.weibo.com/area/china 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhydyhm — 2014-04-29 13:31
<adam8157> vimperator和firefox 29兼容么?
<imtxc> 还没试过29
<palomino|working> 29整容整成chrome了..
<adam8157> 已经upgrade... tab萌化了么
<adam8157> palomino|working: 怎么让你补充信息你没补呢?
<imtxc> adam8157: 按道理五一后能到你手里，到了发顺丰到付给我？
<adam8157> imtxc: sure
<palomino|working> 暂时补充不了啊 adam8157
<palomino|working> 还得重装14.04 adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: livecd啊
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 对啊- -
<palomino|working> 回家补... adam8157
<cherrot> jiero: 域名怎么说？
<adam8157> palomino|working: 没问题
<adam8157> cherrot: domain
<cherrot> adam8157: 不是。。我是问jiero 域名的事儿怎么说。。
<adam8157> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> 不是已经买了么
<imtxc> dict.cl ?
<imtxc> cherrot, jiero 最近查得严，你俩悠着点啊
<cherrot> jiero: 我看是 unavailable 啊  而且 75刀 尼玛这么贵。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 仔细检查有没有坏
<yunfan> 我以后不敢买走转运的海淘了
<yunfan> 还是多付点钱走国际快递
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<imtxc> yunfan: 乃也有被迫害妄想症吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<jiero> cherrot:  dict.ly 好？
<cherrot> jiero: 我查是 not available 啊
<cherrot> jiero: 还巨贵。。。
<cherrot> roylez:  发现竟然有 .guru 这个域名。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。前几天可以用的。。
<cherrot> jiero: 好贵啊 为毛要75刀。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 帽帽以前给你们搞过额外的高端医疗不
<jiero> cherrot: 所以我给你 ￥500啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 名字贵。。。简单。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 关键是 .ly 最便宜的时候也是 $68
<adam8157> freeflying: 怎样的, 本来有补充商业, 你觉得不够还可以再买高level的
<freeflying> adam8157: 那个能去私立医院？
<adam8157> freeflying: 不晓得
<cherrot> jiero: 是 register.ly 么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home - Register.ly (@ register.ly)
<freeflying> adam8157: 你当年撸了没
<nyfair> 听说chromium linux不准备用gtk2了要造新轮子？
<adam8157> freeflying: 要交钱 我又用不着那么高端的医疗....
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛真精贵
<jiero> cherrot: 是，现在没了。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教！从13.10直接升级到14.04为什么有些源列表删不掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458876 如图，已禁止升级到trusty的源都删不掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 扭曲杰 — 2014-04-29 13:54
<adam8157> roylez: 渣渣你的Skype头像太渣了!
<jiero> cherrot: 机会已经错过
<jiero> cherrot: 重新想名字把。
<cherrot> jiero: 噗。。。 这玩意儿竟然还有人抢。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 渣乐也用skype啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<roylez> adam8157: 我今天一早开了电脑就去驾校了
<roylez> adam8157: 你觉得我的头像贴切不？
<adam8157> roylez: gtalk的头像贴切
<adam8157> roylez: skype的不是啊!!
<jiero> cherrot:  dict 算常用词汇了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: skype的是怎样的？
<jiero> cherrot: 基本常用词汇的都被抢走了啊。。。4字符以下的
<jiero> cherrot: 不用 ly 域名，用其他的也好 用 .us 的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 每年英超第四，博彩公司都不敢开盘
<adam8157> roylez: http://imagebin.org/308056
<huntxu> roylez: 加skype
<adam8157> huntxu: 这样的才赚钱啊
<cherrot> jiero: 都行 不过 dict木有了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 每年庄家买第四
<nyfair> 全英公敌埃弗顿？
<huntxu> 南安普顿都看不下去了
<huntxu> 让你把moyes打下台
<palomino|working> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: "有人说吉格斯对莫耶斯放了阴招, 依我看, 吉格斯对莫耶斯如同亲兄弟一样呢"
<huntxu> adam8157: 下场everton还要打曼城
<palomino|working> LOL adam8157
<huntxu> 毫无悬念的第四，又有场资格赛门票收入了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的电影票貌似吹了
<huntxu> adam8157: everton估计下轮两个乌龙直接放弃
<adam8157> onlylove: 什么状态?
<huntxu> 宁愿自己打欧联，也不能让利物浦夺冠
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统重装后/home到挂载怎么弄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458877 原13.04升级到14.04时死机直接重装了14.04 /home原来是独立分区到 装完14.04后，/home没有挂载上去过，导致现在/空间不够 要怎么才能挂载回去啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2014-04-29 14:07
<onlylove> adam8157: 您本次信用卡的申请暂未通过审核
<adam8157> onlylove: =,=
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥时候想起来这茬再说吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得我人品超烂，啥都不稀罕我，工作拒绝，连银行都嫌我穷，唉，以后要加油黑你了
<freeflying> adam8157: 五一壕去哪儿玩
 * onlylove 貌似五一放4天……
<adam8157> onlylove: .....
<FredYuan_> 有人
<adam8157> freeflying: 还没定呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 难道不是么，银行是不会借钱给穷人的，因为还不起啊
<jiero> cherrot: 有些懒惰。我又怪异了。wordnet-zh.us 好么。。有点怪异。
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 你们五一放假几天呢？
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 3+1
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 听同事说的，本来以为是3天的，但是听说周日这边也不上班
<cherrot> jiero: 不好
<onlylove> cherrot: 你们，先自己把页面在本地弄出来，然后再考虑域名的事情
<FredYuan_> 我们只放两天
<jiero> cherrot  无意义的词语容易。有意义的难。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 给你一个超级 囧的哦。  chawn.us
<cherrot> jiero: 毫无意义啊。。
<adam8157> 卧槽 imm.io关了啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: imm.io has shutdown (@ imm.io)
<jiero> cherrot: 对啊。。。毫无意义
<cherrot> 早知道就抢注掉了。。o(︶︿︶)o 唉   慢了这么几天就没了
<adam8157> roylez: 渣头像 换啊
<jiero> cherrot:  cherrot.us 算了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 留着继续恶心你啊
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<onlylove> adam8157: imm.io上面提示仨可以替代的，都还成，有广告
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 貌似是五天吧
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我不会数数，周四到周日
<roylez> onlylove: So Long, and Thanks For all the Fish
<onlylove> roylez: 啥？
<jiero> cherrot:   weedict.us
<jiero> roylez:  给起个域名啊
<onlylove> jiero: jierodict
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Concerto in A - (1) Allegro [mqms2].mp3 - (0:31/4:14)
<nyfair> 话说马桶不还是领头羊咩
<jiero> nyfair: 给起个域名啊
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<nyfair> jiero: 一级域名就什么？
<nyfair> .us?
 * adam8157 afk
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。主要是前面的。缩写想不出多么好的。
<nyfair> http://kincola.us，好记，未注册
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<nyfair> 阿妹你看，上帝压狗
<nyfair> 车子身价都把别人倍杀了，还在马竞面前摆大巴
<jiero> nyfair:  好像没意义。而且用 kin 感觉不好。
<linhaicaoyuan> hello, ubuntuer
<Mouhou> hi 林海草原
<cupjava> 好域名是可以投资的
<Mouhou> mi.com是有点贵的
<alvin_rxg> Title: mi.com (@ mi.com)
<linhaicaoyuan> 大家都是在ubuntu下面工作吗？
<palomino|working> 我是 linhaicaoyuan
<palomino|working> 其他各位大多不是
<Mouhou> 公司还是在用windows
<Mouhou> 个人电脑换了Ubuntu
<cupjava> 恩才发现最近才发现xiaomi.com把域名换成mi.com
<Mouhou> 小米现在国外市场做得大吗
<Mouhou> 这么大手笔投资个mi.com
<cupjava> 有没有发现http://www.torrentkitty.com/被封了
<Mouhou> 最近的净网行动有点凶啊
<linhaicaoyuan> 我现在除了用校园网（学校的网络是锐捷认证），其他都是在ubuntu下面，我现在用的cmcc网络，电脑双系统
<Mouhou> 貌似有Ubuntu下锐捷的解决方案的哦
<lainme> jiero: 刚查了一下，[a-z]dict里能用的都被占用了。yadict如何
<cupjava> Yet Another Dict
<nyfair> cupjava: 用https
<jiero> lainme: 哇。手工查的吗。谢谢。
<nyfair> jiero: 准备做online dict?
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。
<nyfair> jiero: 哇，支持，我要入股
<jiero> nyfair: 欢迎你
<jiero> cherrot:  yadict  可以哦
<cherrot> jiero: yandict  yet another dict  lol
<adam8157> kicking-ass-dict
<linhaicaoyuan> ubuntu下的锐捷方案对我学校来说失效了
<linhaicaoyuan> 唉！不用校园网不能选课，不能免费下载cnki的论文，苦逼啊
<Guest8493> vincent@vincent-K53SC:~$ apt-get install -f
<Guest8493> E: 无法打开锁文件 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: 权限不够)
<Guest8493> E: 无法对状态列表目录加锁(/var/lib/dpkg/)，请查看您是否正以 root 用户运行？
<Guest8493> vincent@vincent-K53SC:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest8493> [sudo] password for vincent:
<Guest8493> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<^k^> Guest8493:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest8493>   libopencv-contrib2.4 libopencv-core2.4 libopencv-features2d2.4
<linhaicaoyuan> 你是不是运行了其他程序？
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司新来了个PM啊
<linhaicaoyuan> 额，被踢了他
<adam8157> freeflying: 这你都知道...
<jiero> cherrot 先拿下这个吧。
<freeflying> adam8157: 他去我的linkedin看了
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<cherrot> jiero: yadict.com  ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Default Parallels Plesk Panel Page (@ yadict.com)
<jiero> cherrot:  .com 是没了
<adam8157> freeflying: 可能是emily太强了, 后续看到的pm感觉都挺渣
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣之家
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃明明是暗恋人家
 * zenNamaste 
<roylez> adam8157: 你上了女上司了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 业务确实强, 你别黑我
 * zenNamaste 刚进来, 不知道大家在说什么, 但是隐隐觉得 freeflying 说的很对. 
<linhaicaoyuan> 我继续学英语了哈，你们聊哈
<yunfan> imtxc: 你是纠结症最近没发作
<cherrot> jiero: .net  .org
<freeflying> adam8157: 你暗恋不如直接表白哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 我才不纠结呢
<roylez> adam8157: 为了业务需要上的么？您真敬业
<adam8157> roylez: 换头像, 不换踢你
<freeflying> zenNamaste: lol
<linhaicaoyuan> Bye～
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总别黑我了, 天天黑我
<freeflying> adam8157: 她也没结婚
<freeflying> adam8157: 你也未娶
 * imtxc 听起来很合适啊
<cherrot> jiero: .me 也OK
<freeflying> adam8157: 成了你还能肉身翻墙
<imtxc> 扎西的遗言什么意思
 * cherrot 刚进来, 不知道大家在说什么, 但是隐隐觉得 freeflying 说的很对. 
<freeflying> adam8157: 人家长得又漂亮
<imtxc> 对啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你还没完了你...
<freeflying> adam8157: 人还有个妹妹
<freeflying> lol
<cupjava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7357651/ 第一次用paste.ubuntu.com，用点激动
<imtxc> 对啊
<zenNamaste> 妹妹多大? 给我?
<freeflying> adam8157: sounds really compelling
<imtxc> adam8157, zenNamaste 这就连襟了？
<cherrot> jiero: 先用一个 后面再换   我先用我的二级域名弄起来
<cherrot> jiero: 域名后面再说
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你小心点儿...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我可没乱说...
<imtxc> 干嘛干嘛
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我只说了, 妹妹要是年轻, 我考虑一下~
<adam8157> imtxc: 手表和裤子不给你了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: +1
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个我不担心
<freeflying> zenNamaste: adam8157是不是应该请客了
<imtxc> adam8157: 我不确定你收到的包裹里面会有我的手表。。。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你的裤子，留蛋蛋的房间了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 反正你钱都给我了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: for what?
<imtxc> eexpress: 不要瞎想
 * zenNamaste 发现一个问题...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 肉身翻墙的节奏啊
<eexpress> 丫丫，看错了。以为激情
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 他是大op, 我是小op, 你觉得呢?
<imtxc> adam8157, zenNamaste 请客吧你俩
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我level低, 不能乱说..
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你和 freeflying搞好关系，你就是大大op了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我罩着你，怕啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 我支持你侯总你得保我啊
<zenNamaste> eexpress: freeflying: 小心使得万年船
 * imtxc 赞
<eexpress> 恩。担心蛋蛋肉搏你，是不
 * zenNamaste 不为蝇头小利而打动. 肉身翻墙算什么? 我要的是漂亮妹子的肉身
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 出2k，立马就有啊
<imtxc> 2k
 * zenNamaste <- 坚定不移的走社会主义道路
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 土豪e
<imtxc> 现在都这行情了？
<eexpress> 你还共产？？
<imtxc> eexpress: 这什么地方的价位啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 其实 eexpress手下一堆妹纸
<eexpress> imtxc: 他要漂亮的。高级的
<eexpress> 没。
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 湖南的妹纸很水灵的，完爆你帝都的妹纸
 * zenNamaste 你们太高大上了... 
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩
<eexpress> 我有，我就带去帝都了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: の..
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 给你个盘接，倒贴10w，事成之后分我一成，如何
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 必须有渣渣让你剥削啊。
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 没理解... 倒贴10w?
<imtxc> 有这好事儿？
<imtxc> nyfair: 我分你9成
<freeflying> zenNamaste: nyfair让你接她了
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 其实未必哦
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 噗, 只要妹子...
<nyfair> freeflying: 滚
<eexpress> nyfair: 分享照片
 * cherrot 贵圈真乱
<freeflying> zenNamaste: adam8157要去追C记得plpm了
<eexpress> cherrot: 你啥意见？
<cherrot> eexpress: 加我一个！
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总... 真的别再黑我了
<jiero> freeflying:  额。。。
 * zenNamaste 在这个op们互黑的时代, 一定要学会明哲保身. 
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈。快点找个媳妇吧
<cherrot> adam8157: 一看就是动心了
<eexpress> plpm=漂亮婆妈？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板, 我不黑你的.
 * imtxc 一群 op 互相黑互相威胁啊
<jiero> eexpress:  破马。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 没黑过你啊
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<eexpress> jiero: ..
<nyfair> imtxc大爷出9成啦...  来来来，还有没有更高的
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> cherrot: momo
 * cherrot 明哲保身。。
<eexpress> 额。啥状况？
<imtxc> cherrot: 看吧，走火了吧
<cherrot> imtxc: momo
<zenNamaste> 我是来讨论技术问题的..
<jiero> 真乱。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，安装linux14.04后win7有时会启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458880 电脑型号是联想Z475 参考下面的教程硬盘安装的ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso： http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-04/83479.htm 装完后启动的引导界面是grub2.02 BETA XXX（还有几个数字，记不清了），这几天开机时
<^k^>  ─> 很奇怪：linux系统能一次顺利的进入，但选择windows引导选项时，头几次总是进不去，要么只有屏幕上左上角一个光标再闪，要么出现BOOTI …
<jiero> zenNamaste:  要学 huntxu
 * cherrot 围观op大咖
<zenNamaste> glibc版本很久, 有啥问题吗?
<nyfair> 贵圈真乱
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 技术，需要金钱支撑
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 我只是想换个话题避避风头...
<jiero> nyfair:  圈养中
<eexpress> 额
<imtxc> 对了，顺丰的微信公众帐号怎么改绑定的手机你们知道不
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你们几个op大大掐架, 我不知道跟随谁呀
<eexpress> nyfair: 奉献照片
<jiero> imtxc: 问顺丰啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 估计他们也不知道
<jiero> nyfair: 照片 :)
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 怎么算是接盘?
<eexpress> zenNamaste: freeflying都包你了。你不怕
<imtxc> nyfair: 分享张照片吧
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 呸! 不是包, 是保!
<eexpress> imtxc: +
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 别乱用错别字
<eexpress> 报。保
<eexpress> 好吧
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 莫要黑我...
 * zenNamaste <- 是最无辜的
<eexpress> 拼音最无辜
 * imtxc 你们 kick 了 zenNamaste 吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 听不懂...
 * imtxc 趁着乱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 大op们互掐, 我这个小opkick你没压力
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你的op还没被没收么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 快了吧. 我好久没kick过别人了, 最多只是提醒一下
<zenNamaste> imtxc: https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=6816
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 6816 – Support for POWER7 VSX registers in *context routines
<eexpress> 现在op只分属性了。我们都是小的啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 帮我确认一下这个问题有被修复没
<eexpress> 那些属性我都看不懂了
<happyaron> ;_;
<happyaron> low 爆了。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 还是你最好
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 好what
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 乖呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 毛儿
<eexpress> 哈皮，昨天 destine来了啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我到哪里给你确认
<happyaron> eexpress: 她天天来
<eexpress> 你老的老婆
<eexpress> 额。没吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 随便.
<imtxc> happyaron: 卖萌啊蓉蓉
<happyaron> eexpress: 今天商务还来了呢
<eexpress> @
<happyaron> *上午
<happyaron> eexpress: 老婆啥呀
<eexpress> 额。晕
<eexpress> 我老婆有时候也来
<eexpress> 你们小心说话。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: happyaron freeflying 妈蛋, 忙叨叨的, 别的组PM莫名其妙找到我组PM让我们干活儿
<jiero> eexpress: 你老婆来干嘛？
<happyaron> eexpress: 我现在不用小心说话
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 驱动的问题?
<happyaron> adam8157: 节哀
<happyaron> eexpress: 否则也不用low到爆嘛
<happyaron> lol
<eexpress> jiero: 溜达
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你们管ubuntu phone或者ubuntu pad的驱动不?
 * jiero 抱抱 eexpress 就是这个人。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 是, 但是装个kernel测试而已的事儿
<eexpress> happyaron: 你现在好开心的样子
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 那没压力.
<happyaron> adam8157: 今天binli还给我发邮件，OEM来找我算账了。
<eexpress> mx3的刷机包，咋还没有
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我接触的少, 不过马上要多起来了
<happyaron> eexpress: 自己作乐而已。
<eexpress> 啥
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我接触的少, 不过"有可能"马上要多起来了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 有内部价格的时候, 通知俺
<happyaron> eexpress: 这两天身体low到爆
<eexpress> happyaron: 周期。周期而已
<eexpress> lol
<happyaron> eexpress: ee啊不能这样啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 不要纵欲啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 先有地方纵再说啊
<eexpress> 人生理有好几条sin曲线啊。看你啥方面low
<happyaron> eexpress: 最近有点啥都low到一起去了。
<happyaron> adam8157: malta赶脚要去不上了，EA给的材料不够，还得蛋疼地快递过来。
<eexpress> 身体节律（23 天）
<eexpress> 情感节律（28 天）
<eexpress> 智力节律（33 天）
<adam8157> eexpress: 28-33
<eexpress> 身體: sin(2πt / 23), 情感: sin(2πt / 28),
<eexpress> 智力: sin(2πt / 33), 直覺: sin(2πt / 38),
<happyaron> eexpress: 现在整个人状态都很糟糕。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你那是日经。
<happyaron> 身体 情感 智力 都low得不行。
<adam8157> happyaron: 脾气暴躁?
<happyaron> adam8157: 没
<imtxc> happyaron: 整个人都觉得不好了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 就是各种累
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯
<eexpress> happyaron: 你这是需要按摩。
<eexpress> 日式洗头
<happyaron> eexpress: 按摩两下子骨头架子就散了。
<eexpress> 带上 zenNamaste一起去。赶紧。
<imtxc> 这个洗头的方式听起来不错
<eexpress> 比较轻的那种啊
<imtxc> 最近的酷趴呢
<huntxu> imtxc: 酷啪去了连外网都不给的公司
<imtxc> huntxu: 额，怪不得
<adam8157> huntxu: 难道不是去泰国休假了么?
<eexpress> 不是吧。只是摩根
<huntxu> adam8157: 乐乐说的，有没骗我就不知道
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS打开WINDOWS分区下的文档问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458881 安装了WPS的beta版，用着还不错，只是有个问题，libreoffice等软件都能从“打开”菜单里找到WINDOWS分区里的文档，而WPS只能从WINDOWS分区里找到文档，然后再用WPS打开，这是为什么？这是
<^k^>  ─> WPS的bug吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 act1 — 2014-04-29 15:33
<eexpress> adam8157: 你也知道了。是看了那室外洗澡池？
<FredYuan> :q
<Maya1> freeflying: 哈喽~
<eexpress> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/308070
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<microcai> adam 去泰国了?
<nyfair> 靠，上班点开这图...
<freeflying> Maya1: 妹纸
<adam8157> microcai: 乜
<freeflying> adam8157: emily?
<adam8157> Maya1: 乖
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥?
<adam8157> freeflying: 再黑我就把你的信用卡碎掉
<eexpress> ooops 9091死掉了
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  拿到 ue900 没有
<freeflying> adam8157: 大不了告诉中信卡丢了，再给我补卡，不补就不用了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没货. 5.1之后
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ue900也快停产了...
<nyfair> adam8157: 信用卡不是分分钟就办好的
<freeflying> imtxc: 你们都用这么壕的耳机啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 嗯！
 * imtxc B 格瞬间高了好多
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这次换了ue900之后, 我的保修到15年12月
<freeflying> Maya1: 妹纸， adam8157在招女朋友，你要应征不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 换句话说, 我有可能拿到下一代旗舰.
 * nyfair 跟你们这群壕B在一个channel真有面子啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 深圳工厂不会停产的
<adam8157> freeflying: 你黑起来没够儿啊!!!!!!!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 说不好吧?
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 说好的接盘呢?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 肯定会有的
<imtxc> nyfair: 说好的 9 成回扣
<freeflying>  adam8157 谁黑你了啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tf15就没有了呀
<FredYuan> 九成 坑爹吧
<nyfair> 你当我老鸨啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈哈哈哈 天下足球说某些曼联球迷表示天亮了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的意思是, 如果在ue900 在15年12月之前坏掉, 就能拿到下一代旗舰
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 换的耳机也一样的保修？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ue 挺良心
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 良心
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好像森海也是这样的
<adam8157> imtxc: 可惜碰到了 zenNamaste
<adam8157> imtxc: 国内消法规定的换机延长保修期
<zenNama_busy> adam8157: 我怎么了? 我的就是正常使用的时候坏了, 在保修期内, 他们给我换
<huntxu> adam8157: moyes is a football genius
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，我以为就苹果有这政策呢
<zenNama_busy> adam8157: 我完全没有跟他们争论, 他们自己就说要给我换的呀
<zenNama_busy> adam8157: 不要黑我好伐
 * zenNama_busy go
<adam8157> zenNama_busy: =,=
<nyfair> huntxu: moyes在everton的时候至少去过次欧冠，你看moyes一走everton就没戏了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 这个主题高手看一下怎么安装告诉我一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458882 都把我的unity搞坏了。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石玉生 — 2014-04-29 15:44
<chunyang> 有人熟悉gtk+么？
<huntxu> nyfair: 和我大阿森纳争四，真是naive
<nyfair> gtk-cn欢迎你
<nyfair> 有gtk-cn么？
<nyfair> gnome-cn吧
<microcai> anything with  -cn suffix is totally shit
<chunyang> nyfair: 没有gnome-cn，起码在freenode上
<nyfair> microcai: how about #touhou-lambda-news-hentai-cn?
<adam8157> hentai...
<cherrot> https://github.com/yinwang0/pysonar2  这玩意儿能集成到编辑器中做个更好用的代码语义跳转插件么
<^k^> ⇪ t: yinwang0/pysonar2 · GitHub
<nyfair> microcai: 话说你这id在网上被黑的不轻啊
<eexpress> 薇菜啊
<huntxu> microcai: 那你现在在屎中央。。。
<microcai> nyfair:  why ? 我怎么不指导
<microcai> nyfair:  why ? 我怎么不知道
<huntxu> microcai: you are in the shit lol
<nyfair> cherrot: yinwang0的东西你敢用？
<cherrot> nyfair: 肿么了
<huntxu> cherrot: 貌似他们拿去做startup了，可以看看那个公司
<microcai> huntxu:  I am no longer in china
<jiero> 。都开溜了
<huntxu> microcai: you are in #ubuntu-cn
<nyfair> microcai: because avplayer is awesome
<cherrot> huntxu:  是啊   看他提到过 结构化编辑器的概念   我在想这个现不现实
<freeflying> 你妹的，电信到aws得速度更慢
<freeflying> 我司网站都跑在aws里
<Maya1> freeflying:  adam8157 哈哈哈  发生了神马
<weuolululu> say hello
<weuolululu> 新人
<nyfair> micorcai。自称“博士”。具体事迹也不是很著名，不过近距离雷声很大，比如avplayer.org号称“中国技术第一的开源社区”，每周在QQ群之类的IM开“公开课”之类的。另外就是一贯竭力黑Python（虽然黑的倒没太大方向上的偏差，不过有些言过其实了），在v2ex上被人围噗。CU上倒是不太高调。笑话也比较零散。主要是此君的C++水平对于他想要评论
<alvin_rxg> Title: 国内领先的开源社区 (@ avplayer.org)
<imtxc> cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/455455
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Tamron 腾龙 AF 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 MACRO 远摄镜头（佳能/尼康卡口） 1248/1288元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2738516049 刚挖出来的喷子文
<microcai> nyfair:  ... ...
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ [个体数据]严肃笑话威胁个体数据表_幻の上帝吧_百度贴吧
<microcai> nyfair:  从哪里听来的小道消息.  avplayer 是 jack 搞的 .....
<nyfair> microcai: 别问我啊，我随便搜的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<microcai> firefox 的下载器好像有下着下着就停顿了的问题
<microcai> 但是显示的下载速度并不是 0
<microcai> 而是停顿前的速度
<cherrot> imtxc: 你想要我转你
<imtxc> cherrot: 不要
<imtxc> cherrot: 除了 17 55 别的都不要
<cherrot> imtxc: 攒钱吧  为了免去换镜头的烦恼
<huntxu> 一贯竭力黑Python（虽然黑的倒没太大方向上的偏差，不过有些言过其实了）
<freeflying> Maya1: adam8157想妹纸了
<imtxc> cherrot: 对
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总...
<imtxc> cherrot: 二手的内牛我看也要 5k+， 一个土豪金的钱了
 * cherrot 我只是看看 我不说话
<cherrot> imtxc: 唉 没办法
<imtxc> cherrot: 今天我看到有人 06 年的内牛居然还要价 5k
<imtxc> cherrot: 还有两年都报废了
<microcai> 内牛 ?
<cherrot> imtxc: 周末我花了一整天 才把darktable的颜色调的接近相机原片jpeg ...
<eexpress> microcai: 你这么出名了？现在真是喷子时代啊
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<microcai> 什么是 内牛
 * cherrot 薇菜出名了？
<^k^> microcai: define:内牛 谐音“泪流满面”，表示一种哭泣、悲伤的心情。其实|内牛|满面的真正出处是魔兽小说《 如果，宅》中的泪流满面，起初在众魔兽世界玩家口中流传的是泪流满面，之后传播 ...
<cherrot> imtxc: 同问 为啥叫内牛
<imtxc> cherrot: 估计是因为价格内牛满面
<jiero> cherrot: 普通话不标准
<jiero> cherrot: 泪流
<jiero> imtxc: 你是西北小孩
<imtxc> jiero: 西北大叔
<cherrot> 什么是 TGW
<felixonmars> 听起来好像微菜出名了...
<^k^> cherrot: define:TGW Shop the premier golf equipment and accessories superstore. |TGW|.com offers the lowest prices and the best selection of golfing gear and supplies online.
<jiero> imtxc: 也是。我见得几个西北汉子都比你高，所以倾向于叫你西北小孩
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 软RAID中inactive阵列的S符号是什么含义 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458883 QQ图片20140428170859.jpg 我的md2中的三块硬盘显示很奇怪，如图。 sda5[0](S) sdb5[1](S) sdc5[2](S) ，其中的S是什么含义呢？我发现和其他的阵列不太一样~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnhome — 2014-04-2
<^k^>  ─> 9 16:09
<imtxc> jiero: 姥姥。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 没关系，我矮的这个问题我马上就要解决了
<jiero> imtxc: 我不知道你多矮，到底是谁传出来的
<imtxc> jiero: 没关系啊，明天过去截个肢就搞定了
<jiero> imtxc: 你要把所有比你高的人都锯短了？
<imtxc> jiero: 就再也没人说我矮了
<imtxc> jiero: 我锯自己的啊
<nyfair> 那文最后把隔壁玛丽苏喷了个遍
<jiero> nyfair: 从哪里推送的文章？
 * imtxc 强迫症犯了.. 手机的短信图标上一直有个红色的 1 表示有未读短信，然后点完了所有的短信还是有那个标志，求救命
<adam8157> imtxc: 短信全删了就好了
<ipposis> cpu风扇不转了
 * imtxc 看见各种未读信息就一定要点掉...
<nyfair> jiero: https://forum.suse.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2478&sid=497cb9698fa7d0c0f08014d463a08091
<^k^> ⇪ t: ArchWiki 的「中国特色解决方案」
<adam8157> 困
<imtxc> yunfan: 人呢
<cupjava> 大家有没有觉得迅雷白金会员不错，就是太贵。
<zhouqt> imtxc: 西北胖子
<gfrog> adam8157: 睡
<imtxc> Zhaofeng_Li: ..
<imtxc> 额， 怎么 miss 了
<nyfair> cupjava: 没有，既不贵也没用
<Maya1> freeflying: 当叔的终身大事还没着落呐？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04用root登录后没有声音问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458885 用root登录后在etc目录下找到profile文件，在最后加上pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog即可。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanxuexian — 2014-04-29 16:13
<freeflying> Maya1: 你在黑蛋蛋，他分明是你哥
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<Maya1> freeflying: 妈蛋  我没有- -
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 奇怪，为什么我没有“在windows中安装”这个选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458886 你看，我看到的是是这样： 镜像是在官网下的，我还捐了4美元呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yihanfilm — 2014-04-29 16:13
<freeflying> Maya1: 抓住机遇，蛋蛋可是壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛线啊，我要被打回原形了
<gfrog> adam8157: 拜壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<roylez> gfrog: 你要变蝌蚪了？
<gfrog> roylez: .
<onlylove> Maya1: 一天20W上下的壕adam，抓住机会唉
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39336
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 美国发射民兵洲际导弹的数据储存在8英寸软盘上
<caleb-> adam8157: 您是内核开发者么？
<adam8157> caleb-: 凑合算是
<freeflying> gfrog: 又被虐了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近一直不爽
<caleb-> 为毛内核开发者这么多 adam...
<freeflying> caleb-: 因为这个坑最大
<adam8157> caleb-: 多么? 为毛感觉现在都没人要
<caleb-> freeflying: 有个最近给 btrfs 送内核补丁的也叫 adam
<adam8157> caleb-: 哦, 这么个多
<freeflying> caleb-: 只能说adam这个名字太俗了
<freeflying> lol
<wsm> hello
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  16:37
<hoxily> 在你的心上自由地飞翔. 灿烂的星光永恒地徜徉……
<wsm> 君不见黄河之水天上来
<wsm> 流向那万紫千红一片海
<adam8157> 流下来
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> caleb-: freeflying 表示每次changelog我都是排在第一个 lol
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 用心良苦
<palomino|working> 以后得招个叫aaron的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我的英文名可以拼成aaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: lol
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<palomino|working> 今天又出现一次双fcitx happyaron
<yunfan> adam8157: 我看到mx3搭载ubuntu的新闻放出来了 现在可以放点详细信息了吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥详细信息?
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 我发现出现这个状况的时候，fcitx-\qimpanel没了 happyaron
<yunfan> adam8157: 我主要关心两个 一个是开terminal是全局的 还是app之间环境隔离的  2个是电池续航多少
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 是否给root
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道啊, 这个事情和我无关的
<Maya1> adam8157: 求包养。。。。。
<adam8157> Maya1: 吃得多么?
<nyfair> adam8157: 你一天20w上下好意思问人家吃多少？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 额
<happyaron> adam8157: 最近一星期整个人都low爆了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 肿么破
<adam8157> happyaron: 过几天就好了
<palomino|working> 过几天就low到习惯了? adam8157
<adam8157> happyaron: PMS is horrible as said
<freeflying> yunfan: 电池续航不可能好过android, teminal是全局的，C记不可能在这么短的时间搞出套sandbox
<palomino|working> ....
<huntxu> happyaron: 你这是发布后忧郁
<huntxu> happyaron: 早期症状
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> happyaron: 和产后忧郁的成因差不多 lol
<palomino|working> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: pms是啥
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<yunfan> freeflying: 说不好啊 搞个cgroup用 lxc的思路跑不是可以么
<adam8157> 卧槽
<happyaron> huntxu: 赶脚身体、智商、感情，都到了创纪录的low点
<yunfan> freeflying: 而且移动端不搞这种东西 以后木马会比较猖獗 比如我做个应用专门盯着进程列表 你有qq出来 我就截图 搞信息
<freeflying> yunfan: 据我所知，他们现在的bsp就是跑在container里的
<caleb-> lxc 对手机来说太肥大了吧？
<adam8157> 擦... 某人直接给我安排了blind date. I hate this...
<huntxu> happyaron: /join #ppmm到BadGirl那记录个生日，然后~ims一下
<freeflying> yunfan: 那是要整套的trust OS
<yunfan> cgroup还好吧  android不是搞的不同user
<happyaron> huntxu: 没明白。
<freeflying> yunfan: 不是一个cgroup就可以的
<yunfan> freeflying: 照你这么说 可能root就不会默认开发了？
<adam8157> happyaron: pms你都不知道, 怎么混的?
<happyaron>   adam8157 真心不知道
<happyaron> adam8157: 现在巨low
<freeflying> yunfan: root默认就有得
<happyaron> adam8157: 求解释
<huntxu> happyaron: 看不是智力情绪和体力都在人生低点
<happyaron> freeflying: android上咋默认有root
<happyaron> huntxu: 体力也很低
<huntxu> happyaron: 三个周期是有机会到同一点down到最低的
<happyaron> huntxu: 神马都低
<adam8157> happyaron: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premenstrual_syndrome
<^k^> ⇪ t: Premenstrual syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> happyaron: android上没
<happyaron> adam8157: f**k啊
<caleb-> happyaron: 失眠？
<happyaron> caleb-: 不失眠，但睡眠质量差
<huntxu> happyaron: 比如今天我起床不开心，我就到网易上看关于阿森纳争四的评论，结果一天就心情好了
<caleb-> happyaron: 请假睡个两天心情就好了~
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<happyaron> caleb-: 我已经连睡第四天了
<happyaron> 结果一天比一天low
<happyaron> TAT
 * caleb- 开会去暂离
<nyfair> 为什么你们关注这个？ c记员工们跟我说说现在有啥应用啊
 * happyaron hides
<freeflying> yunfan: 你可以从他们网站拖个rootfs下来研究下好乐
<freeflying> happyaron: 没事帮贵司开发手机程序啊
<huntxu> c记办什么app比赛，奖金太低了
<happyaron> freeflying: low成这样了没心情。
<huntxu> 还吃力不讨好
<huntxu> 一点都没诚意
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 喜欢mac主题的可以来看下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458890 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbunt ... eased.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 qy117121 — 2014-04-29 16:59
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onscripter.plus
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tvp.kirikiri2
<nyfair> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.kernys.rgss
<nyfair> 我要求很低，有这三就行，苹果官方不允许emulator，已经没戏了
<^k^> ⇪ t: ONScripter Plus - Android Apps on Google Play
<^k^> ⇪ t: Kirikiroid2 - Android Apps on Google Play
<^k^> ⇪ t: Neko RPGXP Player - Android Apps on Google Play
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Kirikiroid2 - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ONScripter Plus - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<adam8157> nyfair: ons... one night stand么?
<jiero> huntxu:  要真诚的话，就办个 协助项目啊，出个专人一起搞，好像实习一样，反而可能奖金要给少点也行。
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，他们现在自己都不知道要做什么app
<huntxu> jiero: 于是广撒网
<yunfan> freeflying: 直接说不就行了么
<yunfan> huntxu: 还不如像mozilla那样一人发一个开发机
<freeflying> yunfan: 具体我又不知道，不在C记很久了
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是最近又回去了么
<yunfan> 搭上女上司
<freeflying> yunfan: 靠，你哪来的谣言啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 想多了，他们现在场面搞得太大了，懂不懂就面向全国
<happyaron> yunfan: CEO长这样你让他搭啥 http://blog.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/Jane-Silber.jpg
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋来给我普及下profiling
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么角度?
<freeflying> adam8157: 从基本的开始
<freeflying> adam8157: 晚上来hangout下？
<adam8157> freeflying: profiling从公安侦查的角度来说就是人肉某人
<jiero> huntxu: 谁叫他们都把 brainstorm 关了的。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 根本原因是临时抱佛脚次数太多
<huntxu> jiero: 好准确的评论
 * imtxc_unhappy 刚才亲眼目睹了女神跟另一个同事去野战了
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  。。。
<adam8157> imtxc_unhappy: 去哪里野战?
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 野战是什么？
<imtxc_unhappy> adam8157: 不知道啊，反正带着箱子出去了
<palomino|working> 另一个同事是男是女
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: .. 当然是男
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 女神是什么？
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: 女的我能  unhappy?
 * jiero 拜 lainme 女神
<palomino|working> 女的就开心地加入?
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: 你最懂我
<palomino|working> :)
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮哈皮。。。
<Maya1> adam8157: 不多不多  一天10万就够了=。=
<adam8157> Maya1: 你真能吃...
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 不要丧心了，让壕蛋蛋养你
<jiero> adam8157: 她要一天做飞机，吃边全球，边吃边吐在飞机上
<palomino|working> .......
<imtxc_unhappy> Maya1: 真能吃，当当一天才能养两头你
<palomino|working> 太豪迈了
 * nyfair 拜adam8157男神
<Maya1> imtxc_unhappy: 哈哈哈
<Maya1> adam8157: 求包养呀么求包养～
<adam8157> Maya1: 你吃太多了...
<Maya1> adam8157: 。。。。那10块钱怎么样。。。。
<adam8157> Maya1: ...
<palomino|working> ....
<Maya1> adam8157: 当叔你干了什么活一天赚20w。。。。
<Maya1> 被富婆包养了么=。=
<adam8157> Maya1: 卖身都不够, 他们在黑我
<palomino|working> 其实不到20w,只有18w左右?
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: 应该比18多一些吧
<palomino|working> 这样
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: 具体的忘记了
<palomino|working> 1天顶1年啊
 * imtxc_unhappy 求一年能 18w
 * cherrot 求一年能18W
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy : cherrot: 你俩一年没18w?
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: v_v
<cherrot> nyfair: 有个毛
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: cherrot: 这话说起来就跟openssl基金会那懂事哭穷一个样
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 谈谈回扣的事儿啊
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 嫁妆给9成？
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙，最近ceph的坑怎么样
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 恩
<huntxu> imtxc_unhappy: cherrot 一个月一狗，一年就不止18w
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 好
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 一月一狗还哭穷
<nyfair> 14薪都将近30w了
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: ....
<freeflying> nyfair: 壕蛋蛋的收入说出来吓你一跳
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 继续商量嫁妆
<nyfair> freeflying: 上次听说年收是盖茨老爷家底的1/6000?
<freeflying> nyfair: 这不少了吧
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我靠 一月一狗还哭穷
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 一狗是啥
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 魔都2w不如狗
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: ...
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 照片儿呢
<cherrot> nyfair: 我们小区都没狗，只有野猫
<palomino|working> 果然是20w/天啊 freeflying
<palomino|working> .00203835亿
<nyfair> freeflying: 废话，别说年收了，哪怕全部家当只值盖茨老爷1/6000都是超级大壕了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 这个数字是哪里来的？
<freeflying> nyfair: 颤抖吧
<palomino|working> 盖茨老爷按720亿$算的 nyfair
<palomino|working> 720/6000*6.2/365
<Maya1> 。。。。
 * imtxc_unhappy 求一月一狗
<Maya1> 求年收入18w。。。。
<huntxu> Maya1: 妹子，淡淡一天就够你一年了
<Maya1> 求一月一狗。。。
<Maya1> huntxu: 嗯嗯
<Maya1> 果断求抱大腿
<huntxu> Maya1: 你未嫁，他未娶
<huntxu> Maya1: 就考虑一下吧
<palomino|working> 刚刚上市一个多月，三星28英寸4K显示器U28D590D就降价了，而且不是一星半点，直接从4999元跳水到3999元，降幅达1000元之多
<freeflying> Maya1: 你从了蛋蛋，人均都大于18w/y了
<freeflying> palomino|working: 又入4k了啊
<palomino|working> 没 freeflying
<palomino|working> tn屏的 freeflying
 * adam8157 犯了个错误, 被西班牙同事challenge了
<palomino|working> ...
<Maya1> freeflying: 好。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 女的？
<freeflying> lol
<Maya1> adam8157: 求带走。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: T
<freeflying> Maya1: 要私聊，赶紧发裸照
<palomino|working> T=Tomboy? adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 自己意会
 * imtxc_unhappy 球带走
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> palomino|working: N10上有啥能实现airplay的功能
<nyfair> 这世道太昏暗了，我比一狗多还被发卡了
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 求带走！ nyfair
<palomino|working> airplay是把pad的内容播放到别处? freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 对
<nyfair> palomino|working: 破马老爷别黑我了
<palomino|working> 不知道。。。 freeflying
<jiero> nyfair: 你本身就是黑孩子 :)
<palomino|working> The recent 4.3 update for Android enables Miracast support for the Nexus 4, Nexus 10, and Nexus 7 (2013). Any device with both WiFi Direct support and Android 4.3 should also be able to use Miracast to screen share. freeflying
<palomino|working> 貌似能mirror到另一个android设备啊... freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 没看到这选项
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求推荐系统-联想ideapad s9 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458891 手上有个小电脑，联想ideapad s9， Intel 处理器型号Intel Atom N270，处理器主频 1.60GHz二级缓存512KB，内存容量1GB内存类型DDR2 装了ubuntu12.04.04，还是感觉有些卡，开个浏览器CPU就80%-90%了，内存630M左右。 运行哪
<^k^>  ─> 个版本的比较流畅呢？或其他的linux发行版也行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-04-29 17:42
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这人不懂啊 就是长得不行才需要职场压力来潜规则别人
<yunfan> happyaron: 难道帅哥美女还需要用权来逼下属跟他xx么
<Maya1> freeflying: 那不求了。。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 啥？怎么突然说上我了。
<palomino|working> 额...我这也没找到 freeflying
<palomino|working> 但有个视频 freeflying
<palomino|working> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUydvQrq9Lc
<^k^> ⇪ t: YouTube - How to enable Miracast on Android (wireless display)
<palomino|working> 找到了..在我nexus5上叫cast screen freeflying
<palomino|working> settings->display里面 freeflying
<palomino|working> 但是我周围没有能接收的设备- -
<happyaron> palomino|working: apple tv啦
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 非稳定版本的Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn已经提供下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458892 Debian开发者已经决定在今年早些时候在Debian Jessie等系统上使用systemd作为默认的init服务管理器，Canonical创始人Mark Shuttleworth也宣布Ubuntu也将使用systemd取代Upstart，事实就是这样，Ubuntu是一
<^k^>  ─> 款Debian衍生系统。 Utopic Unicorn 关于systemd systemd 是 Linux 下的一款系统和服务管理器，兼容 SysV 和 LSB 的启动脚本。systemd 的特性有：支持并 …
<happyaron> palomino|working: 山寨点的也可以上小米盒子
<palomino|working> 打算拿个淘汰的手机插电视上... happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 实在不行搞个windows，上面装个itools
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> jiero: 啥事
<happyaron> Maya1: 当叔日薪35w，那些说20w的都是在黑他穷。
<happyaron> palomino|working freeflying imtxc_unhappy nyfair ^^^^
<palomino|working> ...... happyaron
<Maya1> happyaron: =。=
<happyaron> adam8157: 是吧当叔
<happyaron> adam8157: 至少这价儿吧
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 卧槽你们饶了我吧
<palomino|working> 貌似电视上需要插一个支持miracast的适配器 freeflying
<happyaron> palomino|working: apple tv
<happyaron> Maya1: 赶快求当叔带走
<happyaron> adam8157: 大家就这么点娱乐，至于求饶嘛。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 要不然我们就又得哭穷了。
<adam8157> happyaron: 看你PMS就绕过你
<happyaron> adam8157: 妹的
<yunfan> happyaron: 你的缓存比较少 刚才你跟我说话的 我就回复你而已
<happyaron> yunfan: 现在状态非常low，缓存基本就一屏幕。
<happyaron> yunfan: 超出了就没了。
<palomino|working>  无线多屏互动分享器 支持 Miracast DLNA Airplay LWA-910
<palomino|working> ï¿¥119.00
<yunfan> happyaron: 恩 可以卖给收废品的了 你也在c记？
<happyaron> yunfan: 啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 搞个ubuntu phone来用用啊
<palomino|working> 好便宜，我买个试试
<palomino|working> 卧槽...
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 不支持显示器
 * palomino|working 没有电视...
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: 你的几个 4k 显示器拿出一个来当电视呗
<happyaron> yunfan: 搞不到啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 等 freeflying 回到C记看看
<happyaron> palomino|working: lol
<happyaron> palomino|working: 还是apple tv靠谱
<happyaron> palomino|working: 土豪别犹豫了，都上那么好到的电视了，还心疼这干啥。
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> palomino|working: 又没有忽悠你去买小米科技的垃圾产品。
<palomino|working> 我要买比小米更垃圾的。。
<data-cn> 比如神舟
<happyaron> palomino|working: 于是说土豪别犹豫了那都是浮云。
<palomino|working> 我只有1个4k啊 imtxc_unhappy
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我们都还没有4k
<palomino|working> 4k带来无穷烦恼
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你啥事这么不开心啊
<palomino|working> win7对4k的支持，哎...
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 我今天都low爆了你怎么low了这么多天？
<data-cn> 我买的就是神舟的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 用mac吧土豪
<happyaron> palomino|working: 好像C社的系统也支持hidpi了
<palomino|working> 不喜欢osx...
<data-cn> CPU动不动就挂了
<palomino|working> linux还好 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 但是我没机器测试
<happyaron> o
<palomino|working> 就是那啥 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 哪啥
<palomino|working> intel集显刷新率只能到30hz happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你可以把4k设置到2k的分辨率来用嘛。
<palomino|working> 没法设置.. happyaron
<happyaron> 额
<palomino|working> 只有一堆奇怪的分辨率 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 买个牛逼显卡
<palomino|working> 比如3840x1440 happyaron
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 其实 1024x768 不是很好么
<palomino|working> titan*2，已经可以了吧.. happyaron
<data-cn> 。。。
<linhaicaoyuan> 咋，还要弄黑苹果？:-D
<imtxc_unhappy> palomino|working: .... 玄富啊这是
<palomino|working> -_- imtxc_unhappy
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你看apple也就拿iris来推个相比4k来说的破屏幕而已
<happyaron> palomino|working: 妹的
<data-cn> 其实用1366x768就够了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 土豪我们做朋友吧
<palomino|working> 1366x768太让人难以忍受了。。。
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy data-cn 我现在1440*768
<happyaron> palomino|working: 土豪，做朋友吧
<palomino|working> 最起码也来个1920x1080吧。。
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<data-cn> 你牛X
<palomino|working> 最近的超级本
<happyaron> 额，1440x800？
<happyaron> 不知道是啥了
<palomino|working> 貌似开始配3200x1800的屏了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你说的是啥超级本
<palomino|working> 有一堆了，我记不住型号
<data-cn> 我这是16:9的比例
<happyaron> palomino|working: mbp和X1都是2k屏
<palomino|working> 三星最早出的好像
<palomino|working> 然后别的好几个厂商也跟进了
<happyaron> 额，那肿么用啊。
<happyaron> 土豪，不管怎么用，先送我一个吧。
<linhaicaoyuan> 分辨率那么高没什么用我觉得
<palomino|working> 不知道，我想windows对hidpi支持的那个惨状
<palomino|working> 这些本用起来一定很痛苦
<palomino|working> 主要是上网或者写代码时文字清楚 linhaicaoyuan
<palomino|working> 打游戏看片优势不大
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃举荐我有结果了啊
<linhaicaoyuan> 那倒也是
<linhaicaoyuan> 先下了，吃饭去
<palomino|working> bye
<data-cn> 吃饭去
<data-cn> 88
<palomino|working> bye...
<onlylove> happyaron: 不准黑adam，人adam一天上班一小时，一小时20W+
<onlylove> happyaron: 只要他愿意，一天40 60啥的轻松
<palomino|working> 说得好！
<onlylove> happyaron: so ,一天8小时，就是20×8=160+
<palomino|working> 要是多加点班 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 别算了！
<happyaron> 唉
<happyaron> freeflying: 我先把签证跟EA弄了，然后再找jono问问
<happyaron> onlylove palomino|working 唉
<onlylove> palomino|working: 加班工资要翻倍的
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 膜拜
<palomino|working> 哎 happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove palomino|working low爆了肿么办
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 怎么突然拜我
<palomino|working> 慢慢就习惯了 happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: 求adam包养
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不行不行
<palomino|working> 我最近工作效率接近0了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这样就废了
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 以为你happy，就值得我拜呀
<happyaron> onlylove: 我喜欢女的。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 不喜欢男的。。。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 帮我搞招行去
<nyfair> palomino|working: 用着米1的卢瑟求送手机
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，这个……
<happyaron> nyfair: 童鞋不要自黑了。
<happyaron> nyfair: 我手上还一个米一阉割版呢。
<palomino|working> - - nyfair
<nyfair> happyaron: 说起来，我觉得米1用到现在没啥问题啊，为什么招黑？
<nyfair> happyaron: 阉割版是什么？
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是有阿当在，我这样的就找不到妹子了
<happyaron> nyfair: 青春版
<palomino|working> 好办 happyaron
<palomino|working> 委身于adam happyaron
<onlylove> palomino|working: 咋办？
<palomino|working> 趁机挖他后宫 happyaron
<happyaron> nyfair: 硬件做工有问题，在北京冬天基本从裤袋里掏出来就死机
<happyaron> palomino|working: 额这太黑了。
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不应该变成可爱的男孩子咩
<happyaron> nyfair: 然后放我老家那边，就彻底不能用了。
<palomino|working> 可以变啊，但是这也并不妨碍趁adam不注意或者照顾不过来的时候挖他后宫嘛...
<nyfair> happyaron: 魔都3个月前也零下啊，用着没啥问题
<happyaron> palomino|working: 挖来的不牢靠
<happyaron> nyfair: 零下十几度就悲剧了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我妹子被人挖墙脚了么不是。
<palomino|working> O_O
<happyaron> 现在妹子自己还没觉得人家是挖墙脚呢。
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> happyaron: adam干的？
<happyaron> nyfair: 一个真卢瑟
<happyaron> 和大家相比的话
<palomino|working> 挖adam泄愤 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 有关人品，还是不挖了，lol
<roylez> yunfan: firefox 29好恶心
<nyfair> happyaron: 此言差矣，圣人不死，大盗不止
<happyaron> nyfair: 就是不想而已。
<nyfair> 以德报怨，何以报德？
<palomino|working> 只能以怨报德了
<happyaron> 报也要分清对象嘛。
<happyaron> :)
<palomino|working> 下班了。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 土豪我们做朋友吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这点就下板
<happyaron> 下班
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 下班=加班的开始
<onlylove> happyaron: 挖回来吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: great
<happyaron> onlylove: 时间还不到
<onlylove> happyaron: 你如果不挖，才是真卢瑟
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 === 死马
<Atoms> 盼望放假
<palomino|working> ... roylez
<palomino|working> ff29变成chrome了吧 rou
<palomino|working> ff29变成chrome了吧 roylez
<onlylove> happyaron: 小心到时候想挖挖不回
<happyaron> onlylove: 要干也得漂漂亮亮地弄
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么dd制作的启动盘不能开机启动呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458893 Xubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64 1.sudo fdisk -l 查看系统分区 找到优盘挂载位置 2.卸载优盘 3.sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb4 格式化优盘为fat32 4.sudo dd if=*.iso of=/dev/sdb4 写入镜像 写入成功 后 文件夹预览 开机启动
<^k^>  ─> 的时候 按f8 没有出来选择启动顺序的窗口 应该是没读取优盘吧 我该怎么做 统计信息: 发表于 由 1248663054 — 2014-04-29 18:14
<onlylove> happyaron: 别求漂漂亮亮，只求结果
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就让妹子有天后悔呗。
<onlylove> happyaron: 让妹子后悔，你不后悔么
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> happyaron: 是不是傻
<onlylove> happyaron: 手脚利索点，挖回来！
<palomino|working> 我为什么会想到是把挖角的挖到手来让妹子后悔呢- -
<happyaron> onlylove: 现在真的还不合适。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马就是高端，你先把aron掰弯
<happyaron> palomino|working: KAO
<onlylove> happyaron: 你自己估摸着办，别太晚，到时候
<happyaron> onlylove: 肯定啦。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我从来都不是消极的人，但绝对不是赖皮赖脸的人。
<happyaron> 既然说了那人是真卢瑟，就不怕再等个一时半刻。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 好啦扯远了，当当壕都下班了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不下班么？
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你到底毛事情unhappy啊
<palomino|working> 当当服用了红丸，离我们而去。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 待会儿，卡被拒了，闹心
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，学韦小宝不是啥坏事
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 亲眼目睹女神跟别的男人野战去了
<happyaron> onlylove: about choice
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 女神又不是你的
<onlylove> happyaron: 金庸那老流氓写的，不一定是真的，但是有些时候好用
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 所以 unhappy
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 咦？ 有好事儿？
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我下次apply是要8月是吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 技术上的就那样吧，是我的争取了会是我的，不是我的争取也没有意义。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你的啥卡？
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 自己找个妹子
<onlylove> happyaron: 你扯技术作甚，妹子是感情和生活上的事情！
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 就不unhappy了
<happyaron> onlylove: 和妹子相处还是要技术的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 就一张普卡而已，nnd，下次换申请金卡
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 这两天跟一个中行卡中心的妹子聊呢，不过估计没戏。。。
<palomino|working> 如果技术足够高可以自制一个妹子....
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧。
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马你是有老婆有孩子的主儿吧
<palomino|working> 没有啊
<palomino|working> 孑然一身
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个技术就不叫技术了……你……算了，就按你说的来吧，反正妹子不是计算机
<happyaron> palomino|working: 看你聊得甚欢啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 废话……
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实都不重要
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的意思是，计算机出错了，会有err code告诉你哪里出错了
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有本事debug妹子给我看看！
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> 或许我的世界还是太认真
<nyfair> http://shengdiyage.us/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国圣地亚戈国际农资集团
<happyaron> 但是认真就认真吧，不喜莫入。
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 这不是金坷垃么
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> 神马？
<nyfair> 是啊
<palomino|working> 圣地亚戈国际农资集团
<palomino|working> 大名鼎鼎的金坷垃
<happyaron> 我得赶紧补啊～要不然low坏了～
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 你这来回折腾啥啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 不赶紧陪妹子去。
<happyaron> lol
<wsm> 有没有跨平台加密软件？
<nyfair> 我这台就装了个，你确定要装这种严重影响性能的东西？
<wsm> 找个玩玩
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> ...
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> roylez: 你买了？
<nyfair> ppl if they seek death
<nyfair> ppl die if they seek death
<nyfair> no zuo no die
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04,新建一个用户，设置了密码，为什么在登陆界面用户名下面的框里显示登陆，点击就直接登陆了，不用输密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458894 ubuntu14.04,新建一个用户，设置了密码，为什么在登陆界面用户名下面的框里显示登陆，点击就直接登陆了，不用输
<^k^>  ─> 密码. 统计信息: 发表于 由 风吹麦浪 — 2014-04-29 18:19
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 下班没
<imtxc_unhappy> 没有
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你那中行信用卡咋回事
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 没心情聊这个了。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 刚才又被人删
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 唉……女神嘛，推倒就是了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 被人删啥了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 微信啊
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 人家不都野战去了么，你何必伤害自己
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 另一个。。
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 渣男，以后不要联系我
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: ...
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 怎么
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你看，又错过一妹子
<xixihaha> 哈喽xixixixix
<happyaron> xixihaha: 用搜狗输入法没
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 不是错过
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 发了一照片然后就给拉黑了没救
<xixihaha> sunpinyin
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 那就去找下个目标吧
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你……
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 她不是你的，又何必呢。
<xixihaha> happyaron: sunpinyin
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 丑勿联？
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 恩
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: ...
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你要知道，自己的劣势，一定要在最后
<happyaron> xixihaha: 没用搜狗拼音的我嘻嘻哈哈不起来 lol
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 没办法
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 别人又不傻
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 让我瞧瞧
<xixihaha> 前两天刚卸了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那就看你自己了
<happyaron> xixihaha: 神马问题，注销不了？
<xixihaha> happyaron: 前两天刚卸了
<xixihaha> happyaron: 虚拟机，非正常关机，再启动，没了
<nyfair> imtxc_unhappy: 你至少比这照片强吧 https://github.com/microcai/
<^k^> ⇪ t: microcai (microcai) · GitHub
<xixihaha> happyaron: 改回用ibus
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair: 比这差远了
 * nyfair 一黑黑三
<xixihaha> 正在装kylin
<xixihaha> happyaron: 正在装kylin
<happyaron> xixihaha: ...
<happyaron> nyfair: lol
<xixihaha> happyaron: ubuntukylin
<happyaron> 妹的又要吃饭了。
<happyaron> xixihaha: 嗯我知
<nyfair> 那我没有微信，没有微博，不是要死啦
<happyaron> nyfair: 神马神马，buffer只够一屏的表示跟不上你们几个的线索了……
<happyaron> onlylove imtxc_unhappy ^^^
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 换 4k 显示器吧
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 没这计划
<nyfair> 下班下班
<nyfair> happyaron: 上irclog
<happyaron> 又一土豪下班了。
<happyaron> nyfair: 不想翻log你这是看不出来咩？
<nyfair> happyaron: 我都陪你们加班1小时了
<happyaron> nyfair: :)
<happyaron> 话说我今天休假来着。
<nyfair> 本来我2点上班6点下班的，自从进了irc这坑后工作效率直线下降
<happyaron> 哇哈哈
<xixihaha> happyaron: 你在搜狗干？
<imtxc_unhappy> nyfair 这遗言是在说谁
<happyaron> xixihaha: 不是
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 说不定是你哦
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc_unhappy> ...
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你就看看天天下午谁经常活跃呗
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你肯定是吧
<yunfan> 采用了28纳米工艺制程RK3188 四核A9 CPU，Mali 400MP图形处理器，流畅支持1080P全高清，1G 双通道DDR3内存，8G容量。售价299元，将于5月份在京东首发。
<yunfan> 百度这个盒子内存走ddr3有点新意
<yunfan> 到时候可以弄个来玩玩
<xixihaha> 盒子还是小米
<happyaron> 盒子还是apple tv
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【ubuntu 14.04】默认sh脚本不能鼠标点击运行【已解决】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458896 【ubuntu 14.04】默认sh脚本不能鼠标点击运行【已解决】 这个是ubuntu 自13.04以来就一直有的困扰。据说是上游nautilus开发组的默认设置造成的。导致ubuntu本身继承这个问题。 具体表
<imtxc_unhappy> 下班
<xixihaha> 爱折腾还是选android
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你看她下班了你也下了
<xixihaha> happyaron: who下班了他下班了
<happyaron> xixihaha: 大家互相瞎侃
<happyaron> xixihaha: 这哥们unhappy好久了，找点事情黑黑他
<xixihaha> happyaron: 人艰不拆
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有没有在 trusty 成功安装 深度音乐播放器的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458897 添加ppa后apt安装deepin-music-player提示依赖gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg，但是不能安装。trusty源里就没有这个包。自己下载个streamer包，但安装这个包本身也还是不满足依赖关系。是不是说 trusty 放弃使
<^k^>  ─> 用这个包了？ 有没有高手解释下是怎么回事呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 easezhi — 2014-04-29 19:13
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实是unhappy了一阵子，然后正常了，刚才又unhappyl
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，是这样
<gfrog> freeflying: ceph? 没啥新消息
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕
<linhaicaoyuan> I am coming
<linhaicaoyuan> 前几天发现的ubuntukylin的sogou的bug，现在没了，真好啊
<chenqisu123> linhaicaoyuan: ubuntukylin好用么
<linhaicaoyuan> 觉得挺好的
<linhaicaoyuan> 就是偶尔unity崩溃一下，也就是卡住十几秒，然后自动回到桌面
<chenqisu123> linhaicaoyuan: 我这老机器看来还是用ubuntu好了
<linhaicaoyuan> 是ubuntu的哪个版本？原生版本吗？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 打开cheese时出现的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458899 我打开cheese时出现如下错误，望指点（我系统是ubuntu12.04 32位） Gdk-WARNING **: The program 'cheese' received an X Window System error. The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'. (Details: serial 177 error_code 2 request_
<^k^>  ─> code 131 minor_code 47) (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously; that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it. To debug your program, ru …
<chenqisu123> linhaicaoyuan: ubuntu 14.04LTS
<caleb-> linhaicaoyuan: 这样不正常吧
<linhaicaoyuan> kylin启动画面比较豪华，确实对机器要求有点高，我的独显被我禁用了，集显还能撑起来
<linhaicaoyuan> calbe-：确实不正常，听说gnome没有这种问题，对于我来说，还是适应unity要好一点，gnome我有点适应不了
<linhaicaoyuan> 大家有用gnome3的吗
<lainme> 有
<lainme> GNOME Shell 3.12.1
<linhaicaoyuan> 用着怎么样？你安装3.12是用ppa安装的吧？
<linhaicaoyuan> 刚才在linux mint聊天室，用英语交流，累死我了
<linhaicaoyuan> 我还有个淘汰的上网本，我想安装gnome的，但是发现太卡了，毕竟配置低
<lainme> linhaicaoyuan: 我用的archlinux。挺好。
<linhaicaoyuan> 你特意提示回复我的消息是怎么回复的？我用的是empathy，怎么没有回复的选项呢
<lainme> linhaicaoyuan: 输入nick前几个字母，然后按tab补全
<linhaicaoyuan> linhaicaoyuan: 测试
<linhaicaoyuan> lainme: 测试
<linhaicaoyuan> lainme: 我有空也试试arch
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • lightdm 自动和手动登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458901 安装的时候是选择了自动登陆的，现在想改成手动的，谁选择的是手动登陆的，麻烦贴下 etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ，谢谢。 来自我的 IM-A870K 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 sinec — 2014-04-29 20:31
<chenxiongfei> ALL：我就纳闷了，昨天我晚上我投递了10几个简历，今天一个电话也没有受到。
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  晚安
<jiero_unfit> 。。。汉语不及格。。。
 * jiero_unfit 竟然吧晚安和晚上好当同义词。
<roylez> yunfan: 买啥？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wzssyqa> chenxiongfei: 哪有那么快
<wzssyqa> chenxiongfei: 你又不是 I wrote python
<yunfan> roylez: 你不是说ff 29很坑么 我以为你买的ff手机呢
<roylez> yunfan: ...
<roylez> yunfan: location bar不能禁掉
<roylez> yunfan: 然后也没有菜单的按钮
<yunfan> roylez: chrominization
<yunfan> 我家里机器在debian7
<yunfan> 网速慢 想滚动一把都不行
<roylez> yunfan: firefox吹了半天他们29里的创新ui，尼玛，就这屎样
<yunfan> 等我小机器拿回来 我要把大机器换成gentoo/lfs
<yunfan> 一天折腾几次
<yunfan> roylez: ff以前那个写ui的还不错 后来给折腾没了
<October21> 不作死便不会死
<yunfan> 不过现在的浏览器都不过是 html5 player with many and many builtin extensions
<yunfan> 所以我看好netsurf
<yunfan> 不过那帮人不上路 不同backend支持居然不同
<yunfan> 最近老碰到tmux卡死
<October21> 太简陋的浏览器吧？
<yunfan> 怀疑是不是buffer吃完了不分配
<yunfan> netsurf可是有framebuffer的backend的
<October21> 虽然五脏俱全，但复杂的网页能解析正确吗？
<yunfan> 只要是符合规范的 为何不能？
<yunfan> 浏览器搞那么复杂一部分是为了超强纠错 一部分是历史遗留而已
<October21> 问题来了，网页要都是合乎规则就好了
<yunfan> 你看chrome重新开项目以后 抛掉多少代码
<yunfan> 还有 libressl不是也抛掉好多么
<yunfan> 你要是google 微软开发浏览器 你不支持是2b
<yunfan> netsurf这种开源项目 人家会说你是个性嘛
<yunfan> 就跟水果不支持flash一样 爷就不乐意
<imtxc_unhappy> fcitx 怎么了
<imtxc_unhappy> 切换不到英文输入了。。
<October21> netsurf
<October21> gparted livecd 默认用的就是netsurf吧
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  休息了？
<yunfan> 不会吧
<October21> 你可以搜搜看
<imtxc_unhappy> test
<^k^> imtxc_unhappy:点点点.  21:38
<imtxc_unhappy> 蛇精病
<caleb-> chrome/blink 还把一些 webkit 支持的特性拿掉了
<caleb-> libressl 清代码很合理，从 openbsd 自身开始支持，其它的 code 先干掉
<caleb-> 像 xterm 支持模拟很多种不同终端，但其它新的 project 基本只模拟 vt100 了
<caleb-> vte 除了 vt100 之外基本不可用
<yunfan> caleb-: 说道这个  为何gnome-terminal就支持输入法  而我的chrome上别人用js实现的hterm就不能呢
<caleb-> yunfan: web 上要 js 另外实現給输入法用的 context 吧
<caleb-> gnome-terminal 是因为 vte/gtk 有支持输入法
<yunfan> 则输入法到底如何支持他呢
<caleb-> xterm / rxvt 编译时也可以关掉输入法支持的
<yunfan> 我在想 为何不能走socket获取呢
<yunfan> 一般c下获取按键无非是getkey
<caleb-> yunfan: 可以想办法 hack, 截取 focus 然后用 copy / paste 的方式支持
<yunfan> getkey欧不过是读某个设备
<yunfan> 只要实现个 getukey 这事就了了
<caleb-> yunfan: 早年 X11 还没输入法时就是这样让 X11 支持输入法
<yunfan> 返回 unicode
<yunfan> caleb-: 主要还是底层写死了  真讨厌
<yunfan> 那个getkey改下 许多软件可能就要大改
<caleb-> yunfan: 因为 js 等于是另一个平台，跟 browser 本身没啥关系
<yunfan> caleb-: 好像js真的是对ime支持有问题
<caleb-> chrome 新版的 aura layer, 也是有时候没法用输入法
<yunfan> 所以如何用js来实现vim还真是个有趣话题  虽然有几个项目可用 但是我更关心在中文内环境下
<caleb-> yunfan: 选用本来就支持输入法的 framework 吧
<chenxiongfei> wzssyqa:  i wrote python也挺快的亚
<chenxiongfei> 请教各位下；你们公司用puppet的多还是salt的多呢
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: 都是垃圾货
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 那你们都用啥？
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: juju
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 这是啥？
 * zenNamaste 是忠实的 beaker user
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: google juju + ubuntu
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 那货用的人更少
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 有项目地址吗？
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: 问google
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 希望对google juju 进一步了解
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: juju.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Ubuntu Juju (@ ubuntu.com)
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste:  beaker这东西这么土啦
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: beaker怎么土了?
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: beaker实际使用中, 生产力杠杠的
<yunfan> caleb-: 是 js实现的vi编辑器呢
<chenxiongfei> ALL:看了一本puppet感觉好蛋疼
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: beaker虽然杠杠的，但是资料太少了，不适合我这种不会python语法的
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 需要会python语法吗?
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: beaker资料不会少过juju吧?
<chenxiongfei> http://os.51cto.com/art/201309/411880.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 系统管理员的福音：Ubuntu Juju - 51CTO.COM
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 就一个51cto的垃圾文章, 就算是资料了...
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: https://beaker-project.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Beaker lab automation project
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste：你真好
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: beaker在硬件管理上还是有bug.
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 最典型的就是对buggy firmware的支持问题
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 你自己机器多的话, 部署一下就知道了
<freeflying> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-android-no-longer-in-development-says-dev
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug Report Claims Ubuntu for Android 'No Longer In Development' | OMG! Ubuntu!
<October21>  OMG
<freeflying> happyaron: 再喷一次贵司的执行力，当初这货想法还是很新颖的，只可惜啊，那猪一般的执行率
<freeflying> gfrog: ^^ lol
<caleb-> yunfan: 要支持 double-byte 字符和输入法的话，实现都比较复杂
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 感情很深啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 啥
<wzssyqa> freeflying: juju
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 哎， 这货也是啊，概念很好，实作太烂，猪一样的执行力
<freeflying> lol
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 这些货没有一个好用的
<K_Augus> Could not connect to old-releases.ubuntu.comconnect (111: Connection refused)请问有没有人遇到过这种问题
<freeflying> wzssyqa: lol
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那帮家伙就是为了把事情搞复杂在干活
<chenxiongfei> ALL：心情好机动，安装juju中。。。。。。。。。。。。
<chenxiongfei> 好激动阿
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 看到juju宣传，好机动
<chenxiongfei> NAME
<chenxiongfei>        juju - Juju -- devops distilled
<chenxiongfei> DESCRIPTION
<chenxiongfei>        Juju  provides  easy, intelligent service orchestration on top of envi‐
<chenxiongfei>        ronments such as OpenStack, Amazon AWS, or bare metal.
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 一说beaker, 你就说不会python, 一说juju你就激动. 难道你会go不会python?
<wzssyqa> chenxiongfei: 别刷屏
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: beaker看起来不那么好掌握，毕竟ubuntu用户体验也是特色呀
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 呵呵, 祝你好运.
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 我说的都是借口，别见怪 lol
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 你们公司只用ubuntu吗？
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 你真的知道候总是哪个公司的??????????
<onlylove_> chenxiongfei: 他好像在cannonical
<onlylove_> 一个个的，都玩juju了，puppet啥的弱爆了
<chenxiongfei> onlylove_: 我并不太在意他在什么公司，只是想知道其他公司行业都用什么
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 谢谢你的纠正
<zenNamaste> onlylove_: 显然不是 canonical .. .. ..
<yunfan> caleb-: 就换成unicode就行了 支持utf8这种变长才麻烦点
<chenxiongfei> 没有安装juju-gui可以在这里 http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/ 鉴赏下demo
<^k^> chenxiongfei: ⇪ Juju Admin
<caleb-> yunfan: 支持 unicode 也很麻烦的，而且输入法仍然要另外搞
<caleb-> yunfan: 不过有 unicode 就可以 copy / paste 中文了
<wzssyqa> onlylove_: 似乎已经不是了
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 你不觉得juju-gui太有手感了吗？
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 很生动呀
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 激动了
<yunfan> caleb-: 最龊的是js显示和操作中文又没问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 干活的少，混日子的多，难免如此
<chenxiongfei> onlylove_: 还有啥好玩的吗？
<onlylove_> chenxiongfei: 最近很火的openstack啥的，你搜下，云部署什么的
<chenxiongfei> #juju
<chenxiongfei> onlylove:请教下，我没有理解juju-gui界面的用意
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: juju-gui好比wordpress +mysql两个，拖上去以后apache跟php呢
<happyaron> juju是神马，能吃吗？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^ lol
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/
<^k^> chenxiongfei: ⇪ Juju Admin
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 鉴赏下demo
<xixihaha> exit
<happyaron> freeflying: 用力喷吧，这事情我已经有比较深刻的体会了。
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 就算它工作不正常也别担心。如果一切正常，你早该失业了--Mosher的软件工程定律 
<hoxily> hi all
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  07:46
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-30
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新版本出来了，大家有没有试过apt命令啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458915 是apt，不是apt-get哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-04-30 6:17
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux用户福利——华文为Ubuntu Kylin免费提供十一套专业字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458916 在中文字库领域处于领先地位的华文字库董事长兼CEO黄克俭先生参加Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS产品发布会后，于近日宣布为优麒麟操作系统免费提供包括华文细黑、中宋、仿宋、宋体
<cupjava> 早，知名
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux用户福利——华文为Ubuntu Kylin免费提供十一套专业字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458920 在中文字库领域处于领先地位的华文字库董事长兼CEO黄克俭先生参加Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS产品发布会后，于近日宣布为优麒麟操作系统免费提供包括华文细黑、中宋、仿宋、宋体
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux用户福利——华文为Ubuntu Kylin免费提供十一套专业字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458923 在中文字库领域处于领先地位的华文字库董事长兼CEO黄克俭先生参加Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS产品发布会后，于近日宣布为优麒麟操作系统免费提供包括华文细黑、中宋、仿宋、宋体
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux用户福利——华文为Ubuntu Kylin免费提供十一套专业字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458924 在中文字库领域处于领先地位的华文字库董事长兼CEO黄克俭先生参加Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS产品发布会后，于近日宣布为优麒麟操作系统免费提供包括华文细黑、中宋、仿宋、宋体
<cupjava> ^k^: 是机器人吗？
<^k^> cupjava, .. 休息一下 ..  08:16
<cupjava> ^k^: 不休息了，上班了
<^k^> cupjava, .. 休息一下 ..  08:17
<sennn> 早上:-D
<sennn> 好!
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何设置登录后直接进入XBMC？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458925 XBMC 11可以在登录界面选择，不用登录桌面直接进入XBMC的，12好像没有了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2014-04-30 8:35
<macint0sh> 各路大神早
<macint0sh> ^k^ 早
<jiero> happyaron: 你应该做个irc信息过滤装置哈。
<jiero> happyaron: 有没有直接切换设置啊
<^k^> macint0sh, .. 休息一下 ..  08:39
 * jiero 想知道国内域名注册靠谱么？
<jiero> 还是应该走外国路线？
<macint0sh> 不懂
<macint0sh> 没人吹牛么
<jiero> eexpress:  阿姨
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dao.qq.com/a/20140428/013037.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ 《太上老君说常清静经》 玄门功课众经之首_儒佛道频道_腾讯网
<cupjava> 在万网net.cn应该靠谱
<sennn> dajiahao
<sennn> 沒掉線
<sennn> 吹吹牛,有益健康
<roylez> yunfan: http://nixos.org/nixpkgs/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Nixpkgs
<onlylove> cupjava: 别坑人
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> jiero: 你没事就别在国内搞了，要实名啥的，就流程就搞死你
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 早
<onlylove> cupjava: 你自己搜下多少人说万网坑爹的
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 千万别
<cupjava> 最近我在万网刚注册了一个域名，很容易的啊
<onlylove> cupjava: 坐等你以后诉苦
<cupjava> 搜了一下，还真是有不少，说坑人的
<imtxc_unhappy> 注册当然容易
<imtxc_unhappy> 不得备案？
<onlylove> 然后备案各种流程卡你
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人喜欢什么样的女人 : 男人不是喜欢素颜的女孩,是喜欢素颜也漂亮的女孩；不是女人哭解决不了问题,是丑女哭才解决不了问题；男人不是不喜欢女汉子,是喜欢漂亮的女汉子。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 五一去哪里
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 哦，睡觉
<sennn> 五一快樂
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: cool
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我打算再去哪里拍点儿照片去
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 这时候出行，你要是不怕挤还成，我是不成，到处都是人
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 所以实际上你要出去玩，我还是建议用年假
<imtxc_unhappy> 也对，这是个大问题
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy onlylove 5.1 憋在家里吧。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy onlylove 建立视频聊天室？
<onlylove> jiero: imtxc_unhappy老实说，如果是近郊或者简单的聚餐倒是可以的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 一直想去怀柔，一直没去
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 有时间去怀柔拍云海去吧
<jiero> onlylove 哦。买肉，做烤肉吃。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 这个不错
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39343
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 日本和瑞士手表制造商嘲笑智能手表
<onlylove> 机械表是不会那么容易消失的
<jiero> onlylove:  你要明白，利润率太低
<jiero> onlylove:  奢侈皮具 还没被高新材料替代
<onlylove> jiero: 那个啥，卖红薯的三年盖两层楼，贴膜的一年赚十万的事情你知道不
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。其实卖膜，一年10万我旁边就有。
<onlylove> jiero: 就算有替代，皮具还会照样存在
<onlylove> jiero: 有些东西是无可替代的
<jiero> onlylove:  所以机械表也存在
<yunfan> roylez: 有毛用？
<jiero> yunfan roylez 壕们
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<roylez> yunfan: 不要root的package manager
<jiero> roylez: 皈依 苹果派了？
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<yunfan> roylez: 这个又不难
<yunfan> 无非是 PATH magic
<yunfan> 或者是 aufs
<roylez> yunfan: 恩，不过这玩意是emacs贼子写的，还不大友好。改prefix的办法我还没找到
<jiero> onlylove imtxc_unhappy cherrot INFO Domain RegistrationYADICT.INFO1 domain(s)1 Year(s)¥20.13
<sennn> (⊙o⊙)？
<sennn> 痛苦
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • org-mode要怎么发布特定标签的项目呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458926 我在项目里面是这样配置的 Code: (setq org-publish-project-alist    '(    ("report"       :base-directory "~/workfiles/report/"       :base-extension "org"       :publishing-function org-html-publish-to-html       :select-tags "NEE
<^k^>  ─> D_REPORT"       :use-select-tags 1       :publishing-directory "~/workfiles/build/report/"       :html-head "<link rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" href=\"http://tho …
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<sennn> 痛苦的人生何處不痛苦?
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 又要视频了？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 怀柔？ 明天看看情况
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 龙庆峡去过了吗?
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 没
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: nnnd, 龙庆峡都没去过?
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 不如白云山靠谱吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 白云山你啥时候去?
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 龙庆峡估计是北京风景最好的地方了.
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 你推荐的东西我全加黑名单了 ....
<imtxc_unhappy> lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 我推荐你找个女性做女朋友.
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 我推荐你一会儿不要吃屎!
 * zenNamaste nnnd
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=hpH2fl6pbMaJFvX1C2xHhHORIHvywlJXtKFTedUnEh6gpSSW4KItX2mkQCnlOX6j
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 龙庆峡_百度百科
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 龙庆峡很远吧
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 那种景点我不太敢去，怕被坑
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 德胜门做919直达
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 门票140, 包括船票了
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 很值呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduimage&ipn=r&ct=201326592&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&sf=1&fmq=1389861203899_R&pv=&ic=0&nc=1&z=&se=1&showtab=0&fb=0&width=&height=&face=0&istype=2&ie=utf-8&ala=7&ori_query=%E9%BE%99%E5%BA%86%E5%B3%A1&fr=ala_spot&word=%E9%BE%99%E5%BA%86%E5%B3%A1
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 龙庆峡_百度图片搜索
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 在那个区？
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 延庆
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 德胜门做 `919直达` 919直达 是车的名字
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 北京的景点都忽视吧，直接去越南老挝柬埔寨这些
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 价格便宜量又足
<zenNamaste> 吴哥窟也很无聊的...
<zenNamaste> 老挝就不知道了...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 老挝有啥景点儿嘛? 除了买大麻便宜之外
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • vpn拨号失败问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458927 我现在用的是电信的网络； 我自己的电脑，习惯用 谷歌 和 OpenDNS 这两个DNS服务器；结果，在电信的这个网络下，却发生了一些异常； 有时候，会上不了网； 有时候vpn拨号失败：提示vpn服务未启动……
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 原生态
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦... ...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 原生态的话, 粤北就够了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 其实我很喜欢泰国
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 天朝的景点个个是坑
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 现在泰国不便宜了吧?
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 对
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 性价比还是比天朝好吧，你去海南试试
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 你要是老挝都能考虑, 那你可以考虑一下粤北. 绝对的好风光
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 上次去八大胡同，连个女的都没见过
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这倒是
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: ... ... 去逛八大胡同的, 都是男的正常呀
<rothsdad> linux下一般用什么软件聊天？要加密的。还有，irc怎样加密？
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 那些个院子，现在值老鼻子钱了吧
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 你朋友用什么软件聊天, 你就用什么软件聊天. 不然跟谁聊
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: irc怎么加密是看你用啥客户端的, 比如我用这个: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcSSL
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Erc SSL
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 把钱留着，带妹子去美奈玩
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 首先
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 得有妹子
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 这笔钱我没必要留
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 多大一笔钱？
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 不知道啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 路由器WDS问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458929 主路由为mercury MW450R原厂系统，192.168.2.1。副路由为mercury MW4530R刷的OPENWRT，192.168.1.1。设置WDS。副路由用网线插电脑能上网，也能进192.168.1.1，但是无线进不了192.168.1.1。两个路由器的SSID都为wangyoujia。请问怎么破？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 horseking — 2014-04-30 10:54
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 东南亚那些地方去安全么
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 泰国没问题
 * imtxc_unhappy 没护照
 * imtxc_unhappy 请教护照办理流程
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 旅行社会帮你
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 200快，北京可以办
<jiero> freeflying:  带妹子旅游。
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我外地户口啊
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 可以异地办理
 * jiero 自己都不想旅游 我只想探险或度假。。。
<jiero> 旅游好无聊。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 对，度假，我喜欢带老婆孩子在海边玩
<imtxc_unhappy> 护照有没有有效期什么的
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 10å¹´
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 模板/markdown.mkd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458930 Code: ▶ cat 模板/markdown.mkd <head> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"> <title>MarkDown File</title> <style type="text/css"> code{     display:block; overflow:auto;     background:#2c2c2c; color:#fcfcfc;     font-size:
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • debain 7 配置DHCP服务器失败。带系统日志文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458931 环境： kali 32 bit 桥接网络 ip 地址 192.168.1.？ 配置文件： default-lease-time 000; max-lease-time 7200; authoritative; subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0; option broadcast-address 10.0.0
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮，办去美国的签证怎么搞？
<jiero> happyaron: 就是陪同去旅行，但是短期，15天~30天。
<happyaron> jiero: http://beijing.usembassy-china.org.cn/niv_info.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Visas | Embassy of the United States Beijing, China
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 乃都在考虑护照了???
 * zenNamaste 卧槽, irc又一位土豪诞生!
<jiero> happyaron: 美国的网站垃圾啊。上次办理的时候碰到4个前后不搭的描述。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> jiero: 昨天发现某欧洲岛国网站上连签证中心地址都写错了
<happyaron> nnd
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 我以为不要钱呢
<happyaron> jiero: 相比来说美帝已经相当靠谱
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<freeflying> moto x有谁要海淘回来不，今天299
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: ^^
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 有人收心率表么
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 你要换了？
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 不用了
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 别再发私聊了
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: 哦 测试下 私聊安全吗
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: it depends
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: depends what?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • DHCP 启动失败。配置文件正确。带上系统日志 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458933 环境：kali1.06 32bit 中文 配置文件 default-lease-time 000; max-lease-time 7200; authoritative; subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0; option broadcast-address 10.0.0.255; option routers 10.0.0.25
<^k^>  ─> 4; option domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8; range 10.0.0.1 10.0.0.140; } #把10.0.0替换成192.168.0 系统日志： Apr 30 10:38:09 liu dhcpd: Wrote 0 leases to leases file. Apr 30 10: …
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 你怎么定义安全?
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 你有没有用ssl?
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 你身后有没有人在看你的屏幕?
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 换fenix2?
<eexpress> 哪里来的安全。都是吹的
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 不跑了啊
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 这就不跑了啊
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 不然呢
<eexpress> 都出国去？
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 下午就过去切了腿
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 坚持
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 还怎么坚持。。
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 切了腿？
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: 私聊log会在server保存吗
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 不会.
<happyaron>  rothsdad http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 对啊，现在走路不扶东西直接跪
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: 恩，不错，那公开的聊天会有log了
 * imtxc_unhappy 是真跪
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 截肢吧, 孩子.
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 恩
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 脖子以下, 全截
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 那咱俩正合适啊
<eexpress> 这啥。 imtxc_unhappy 啥毛病
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 你不是脑瘫嘛
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 恩.
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 脖子以上截掉
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 咱俩组一套
<rothsdad> happyaron: 恩，那私聊不会有log吧
<happyaron> 这重口
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 我的脑袋给你安过去 lol
<zenNamaste> <rothsdad> zenNamaste: 私聊log会在server保存吗
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> rothsdad: 不会.
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 别人回答了, 就不要再问了
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy zenNamaste 你们俩换个地方重口去？lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 不要.
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: 多问下，确定下，一家之言不可信
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 我的脑袋很新的，还没怎么用
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: ... 我的全新的.
<imtxc_unhappy> .....
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不听老人言
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 我当然知道，你的都瘫了，肯定没用过啊
<imtxc_unhappy> lol
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 都lol还unhappy毛线
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 出厂就瘫和用着用着瘫痪, 不一样的
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 但是都是脑瘫
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  变成前缀吧你
 * jiero 摸摸 zenNamaste
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 为啥
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 因为我是从右向左看nick的。
<eexpress> 2个脑残在比谁的脑袋新。
 * palomino|working 轻戳 ee
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 坏ee
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 我的脑袋好的啊
<imtxc_unhappy> e
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: zenNamaste 的是瘫了，不是残了
<rothsdad> ee有多大了？是90后么
<eexpress> 干脆你们2个把脑袋碰碰，看谁的耐用。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 我都瘫了, 你还这么残忍?!
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linuxmint-201403-mate-dvd-32bit.iso不能用grub2引导到livecd? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458934 linuxmint-201403-mate-dvd-32bit.iso如果无法用grub2引导到livecd，引导做的就太差了。 求高人解决 debian 硬盘引导做的好象也不行，网上搜不到进livecd的经验 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-04-30 11:19
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你resume搞咋样了啊
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 我就脑袋能用了，你还这么残忍
<eexpress> 破马真讨厌，经常戳。色马的行为
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 你还没说啥事情，被车撞了？
<palomino|working> -_- eexpress
<palomino|working> happyaron: 又出现了双fcitx
<eexpress> palomino|working: 我又想起了上次看到的那马。
<palomino|working> happyaron: 每次都是系统刚启动不久时 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 截图或者照相
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 之前说了，再说就成了阿毛了
<eexpress> 双进程正常。如果是双图标，双输入栏，那就骂哈皮。 palomino|working
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 额。没看到
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<palomino|working> 已经杀掉了 happyaron
<palomino|working> 而且fcitx-\qimpanel又消失了 happyaron
<palomino|working> 似乎有关联性啊
<freeflying> happyaron: vmware里的linked clone是啥
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<freeflying> happyaron: cow的 rootfs
<happyaron> freeflying: https://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_clone_overview.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Understanding Clones
<palomino|working> 双进程的时候，呼出输入法特别慢，要等好几秒
<happyaron> palomino|working: 砍了重开就好了吧。。。
<palomino|working> 是的
<palomino|working> 杀掉一个就完美了
<palomino|working> 当然还得运行一下fcitx-\qimpanel
<eexpress> \q？
<palomino|working> 这个\是被自动加上的。。
<palomino|working> 我输入\qu都会被自动加上
<palomino|working> ...u好了
<eexpress> 这啥。。。。状况哦。
<palomino|working> 换个频道就没事
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 内存可以随意访问? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458936 无意中写了如下代码： char *h = (char*)malloc( 1 ); *h = 128; int i = 0; for( i=0;i<135200;i++) printf("\n h[i]:%d I- %d\n", *(h+i), i); 本以为很快会出现内存访问错误的问题，没想到运行到 i=135151 都没有问题. 后又改写为如下形式： char h =
<^k^>  ─> 128; int i = 0; for( i=0;i<135200;i++) printf("\n h[i]:%d I- %d\n", *(&h+i), i); 也运行到 i=7520 才出现 “segmentation fault” 错误...... 运行环境是 虚拟机上的 …
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 内存可以随意访问? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458937 无意中写了如下代码： char *h = (char*)malloc( 1 ); *h = 128; int i = 0; for( i=0;i<135200;i++) printf("\n h[i]:%d I- %d\n", *(h+i), i); 本以为很快会出现内存访问错误的问题，没想到运行到 i=135151 都没有问题. 后又改写为如下形式： char h =
<^k^>  ─> 128; int i = 0; for( i=0;i<135200;i++) printf("\n h[i]:%d I- %d\n", *(&h+i), i); 也运行到 i=7520 才出现 “segmentation fault” 错误...... 运行环境是 虚拟机上的 …
<imtxc_unhappy>  kk 半天没动，现在疯了？
<imtxc_unhappy> 走火入魔了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1156193
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 巴西武术教练性侵18个月继子 入狱遭20壮汉轮奸 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<freeflying> happyaron: 两个vm之间的netperf打出来不到2M
<zhouqt> freeflying: 叔儿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 升级firefox 29时，flasher插件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458938 升级界面显示： 正在设置 update-notifier-common (0.154.1) ... flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partn ... rig.tar.gz 一直停留在这里了。 请指教，怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> durametal — 2014-04-30 12:27
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39345
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 斯诺登考虑返美认罪交换减刑
<nyfair> 纽约时报就不用看了
<zer4tul> 泄露NSA大规模监控活动的前合同工Edward Snowden……
<zer4tul> 合同工==临时工？
<onlylove> zer4tul: 合同工=编外员工
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于for循环跳过某些部分的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458939 大家好，先看一个脚本： for (( i =1 ; i<=100 ; i=i+1)) do NR=`cat ${i}.cat | wc -l` echo "$i" done 现在我只想显示那些文件内容的行数大于等于2的文件名，即NR=1的文件就跳过循环，该如何实现呢？ 我记得C语言里有bre
<^k^>  ─> ak和pass,不知bash里该怎么对付？？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-04-30 12:52
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于for循环跳过某些部分的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458940 大家好，先看一个脚本： for (( i =1 ; i<=100 ; i=i+1)) do NR=`cat ${i}.cat | wc -l` echo "$i" done 现在我只想显示那些文件内容的行数大于等于2的文件名，即NR=1的文件就跳过循环，该如何实现呢？ 我记得C语言里有bre
<^k^>  ─> ak和pass,不知bash里该怎么对付？？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-04-30 12:53
<xixihaha> happyaron: 上班
<onlylove> 大学刚毕业，实在找不到工作，就去饭店端盘子，刚收拾完一个桌子，来了一对母子，母亲对孩子说，你要是考不上大学，就只能端盘子。我。。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机
<nyfair> onlylove: 带带我
<onlylove> nyfair: 带你端盘子？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1156193
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 巴西武术教练性侵18个月继子 入狱遭20壮汉轮奸 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> nyfair: 你发过一次了
<chenxiongfei> onlylove:
 * onlylove 需要好好休养一段时间……
<onlylove> 我不喜欢chrome化的firefox!
<caleb-> 同不喜欢chrome化的firefox!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 的输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458942 用的是ibus，以前用的是ibus较低版本，现在重装了系统，1.5的ibus 输入的时候遇到了问题如： 输入：xian ibus会显示：xi an，也就是把xi和an分开显示的显打不出来第一个字却是溪，其他的字也是 刚开始以为是
<^k^>  ─> 简拼，弄成全拼了也不行？ 请问下有人有解决的办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-04-30 13:12
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 【求助】Clementine最新版的「藝人」項目內容修改不能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458943 昨天把電腦資料清除了重新安裝Ubuntu14.04，然後也重新安裝了各種工具，裝完Clementine之後發現「藝人」項目的內容修改不了。不知道是不是設定上面的問題還是其他問題，求助T T
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 lky0201 — 2014-04-30 13:13
<xixihaha> ibus1.5.5没问题啊 显
<happyaron> xixihaha: 哦
<happyaron> xixihaha: 啊？
<happyaron> xixihaha: 休假ing
<adam8157> xixihaha: 习习蛤蛤?
<happyaron> 真low，泳镜漏了。
<xixihaha> happyaron: 还没到法定假日，你就休息了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的便宜泳镜一直坚挺着
<happyaron> adam8157: 额
<happyaron> xixihaha: 我都休第三天了。
<xixihaha> happyaron: 橡胶老化，换吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 啧啧
<adam8157> happyaron: 别戴泳镜好了
<xixihaha> adam8157: 一直不能理解居然可以睁眼游泳
<happyaron> adam8157: 眼睛就瞎了
<adam8157> xixihaha: 水干净的话没问题的, 淡水海水都行
<caleb-> adam8157++
<adam8157> caleb-: momo
<happyaron> adam8157: 到目前为止我睁不开眼睛。
<adam8157> happyaron: 游泳水平如何?
<caleb-> happyaron: 水干净的话直接睁开就是了
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕娃
<happyaron> adam8157: 很一般
<caleb-> happyaron: 不过出水可能要点个眼药水
<happyaron> caleb-: 下次试试
 * zenNamaste 从来睁不开...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 就带泳镜吧... 水里睁眼, 别扭
<caleb-> 湾湾的泳池氯过高，不用泳镜都要点眼药水
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> 哼哼。。国内的泳池尿过高。。
<happyaron> 最近游泳频率过高，皮都是皱的了……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 以后我们成立个宗教, 教徒禁止不戴泳镜洗澡. 这样别人为我们为什么一定要戴泳镜, 我们就说是因为宗教信仰的缘故
<palomino|working> :O
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<zenNamaste> s/洗澡/游泳/
 * zenNamaste nnnd, 我已经把洗澡跟游泳混为一谈了...
<adam8157> happyaron: 你在哪游?
<palomino|working> 说明家里浴缸大?
<happyaron> adam8157: 北外
<adam8157> 洗海澡
<adam8157> happyaron: 多少钱?
<happyaron> adam8157: 8/12/25三个价位
<adam8157> happyaron: 北大人大都是30, 游不起了快
<adam8157> happyaron: 这么便宜!!
<happyaron> adam8157: 你来的话25
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<roylez> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 渣头像傻乐
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕猴叔儿
<adam8157> caleb-: 你现在肉身在哪?
<happyaron> 看样子前辈在湾湾
<happyaron> adam8157: 求他把你带走吧
<caleb-> 在湾湾
<adam8157> caleb-: 渡我
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋回威海游泳
<freeflying> caleb-:  http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001055991?page=rest
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 迷失的香港和台湾 - 评论 - FT中文网
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们镇上五星级宾馆有两个很棒的泳池, 一个和海通着的海水池, 一个淡水池
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，壕啊
<meiosis> 问个问题，-rw-r--r--@ 文件权限，最后一个@ 是啥意思
<caleb-> freeflying: 台湾经济长期依赖大陆，又想亲近又不想太亲近
<meiosis> 怎么样给文件加个@?
<adam8157> Berkeley.EDU...
 * caleb- 觉得对大陆来说现在的台湾就是鸡肋
<freeflying> caleb-: 所以上次服贸事件其实年轻人找个借口在释放
<caleb-> freeflying: 差不多就是这样
<adam8157> 从笨蛋比例的角度来说, 大陆和台湾差不多, 台湾让我失望了
<freeflying> caleb-: 迷失的一代啊
<caleb-> 没有服贸也会有别的啥问题让台湾青年上街
 * caleb- 对我个人而言，反服贸对我有利，所以我也是反服贸的
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.ietf.cnri.reston.va.us/html.charters/bmwg-charter.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://www.ietf.cnri.reston.va.us/html.charters/bmwg-charter.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<caleb-> 台湾的发展步调远远落后大陆一二线城市 <- 对我来说我倒喜欢这种慢慢的步调
<freeflying> adam8157: happyaron 这个你们能打开不
<happyaron> server not found
<adam8157> Server not found
<freeflying> caleb-: 年纪大了啊，有生活就好了
<caleb-> 大陆一线城市不管是啥都大干快上，生活压力/经济压力太大
<freeflying> caleb-: 尤其台南，房价那么便宜，我北京的房子可以换高雄3层楼了
<caleb-> freeflying: 对啊，能稳定上网，健康开心生活就好了
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 不是我壕，是高雄的生活太舒适
<happyaron> freeflying: 跟没房的提这个
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司有人在高雄买了这么大的豪宅
<caleb-> 台湾南部住独栋楼行很普遍的
<caleb-> 台湾南部住独栋楼房很普遍的
<caleb-> 一家 2~6 口住 3~4 层楼很正常
<freeflying> happyaron: 年轻就是你最大的资本，这才叫真壕，李嘉诚跟你也没法比
<caleb-> 换到北京的话差不多都得自杀了
<freeflying> caleb-: 成本还低，相当舒服
<happyaron> freeflying: 我们讲的是狭义的壕
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> caleb-: 别说北京，国内二线城市都没可能
<caleb-> 台北的生活压力都没大陆一二线城市大
<zenNamaste> 敝组之前有个实习生, 能给城市分线, 经常把小城市分到8线城市一类...
<caleb-> 想要快步调就去一二线
<caleb-> 想安稳享受生活就去三四线城市
 * adam8157 求别说
<caleb-> 只要网速够快就好了
<freeflying> caleb-: 没工作了那就
<zenNamaste> caleb-: 三四线, 不好工作的
<lainme> 网络是生命线……
<caleb-> 是啊，所以大家都去一二线挤嘛
<zenNamaste> caleb-: 三四线也没办法享受生活的
<caleb-> zenNamaste: 要不就存钱肉翻吧~
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你不是说汕头很爽吗
<lainme> zenNamaste: 我觉得还行吧，而且不堵车
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你去过汕头？
<caleb-> 肉身翻墙然后回来当假洋鬼子
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 没, 有牛肉丸寄过来吗?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你妹
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 没牛肉丸, 说毛汕头...
<freeflying> huntxu: 你也回广东了啊
<freeflying> huntxu: Oracle也搀和OS了，solaris里将默认bundle OS
<adam8157> huntxu: remote壕
<huntxu> freeflying: 远离雾霾啊，珍爱生命
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃搞OS万分正确啊
<huntxu> freeflying: rh带的
<freeflying> huntxu: linux本来就没节操
<freeflying> huntxu: 你回广州？
<huntxu> freeflying: 是啊
<adam8157> 困
<huntxu> freeflying: 中旬回了
<freeflying> huntxu: 没机会去广州，不然去找你吃饭
<huntxu> freeflying: 我有机会去北京 :D
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 只需要让糊涂许把牛肉丸寄过来, 你自己煮就好了
<freeflying> huntxu: 帝都没啥好吃的
<huntxu> 想想我在帝都待了两年
<huntxu> 连天安门都没去过
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 牛肉丸一般吧，你去宜家吃好了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 回家给你记点？
<jiero> huntxu: 。我也没去过
<huntxu> s/记/寄/
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不用吧, 我有朋友要过去
<freeflying> huntxu: 我在帝都8年了，没去过天坛，地坛，颐和园
<jiero> huntxu: 帝都的任何景观我都没去过
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 潮汕牛肉丸, 实在是, 没得比!
<freeflying> zenNamaste: so so
<jiero> huntxu: 悉尼所有对中国人出名的景观我都没去过
<huntxu> jiero: lol
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不过现在其实很少手锤了
<lainme> jiero: 有什么景观
<jiero> lainme: 你说哪里？
<lainme> jiero: 澳大利亚
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 但一般确实都不掺杂质
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不手锤了?????? 啊啊啊啊啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 早就用机器了，很少能找到手锤的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 改用脚踩
<huntxu> 就从小吃到大的那家有
<jiero> lainme: 哦。动物园，草场，悉尼大桥，那个高高的建筑顶端，某购物中心，某些海滩
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我自己买牛肉馅儿做的, 没有这么弹牙呀
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我买的可是整块儿的牛肉直接绞成肉馅的
<jiero> lainme: 还有海岛
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 从一个路边摊，开到现在有三家店
<jiero> lainme: 沼泽
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 因为你没锤啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 很多面条什么的, 和面都是用脚, 很正常
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你不是说都不锤了吗?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我在广州吃的, 号称是潮汕牛肉丸的, 还是很弹牙的
<jiero> lainme:  哦。这么说来我倒是被人带去过不少景观。。。
 * jiero 几乎没主动去过。。。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 用机器锤啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哦... 那一样吧
<jiero> huntxu:  对啊。我喜欢机器锤出来的面条。
<jiero> huntxu: 比方便面还香。。。
<adam8157> ...
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 没有手锤那么弹和均匀咯
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈来潍坊吃河漏
<jiero> huntxu: 要均匀干嘛。。。。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 还是项技术活
<freeflying> huntxu: 哪里能买到
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哦. 我觉得还好.
<adam8157> jiero: 不喜欢吃那个挤出来的面条
 * jiero 不喜欢中餐。。。那种搭配好的食物。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你要自己买? 我们的目的不就是为了宰糊涂许一顿嘛?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 谁关心牛肉丸呀!
<freeflying> zenNamaste: looks like a mission impossible :)
<huntxu> freeflying: 家里
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 买也买不到的呀.. 都impossible的
<sennn> 最近感覺韓流歌曲不錯
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 寄去了就变味了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩, 是呀.
<caleb-> 纯手工和机器面条差异很小了，一般人吃不出差别
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 一起去吃吧
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 都是在那里买牛肉丸，送他家的汤和辣椒
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你寄几台机器过来吧? 我们自己打
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 然后当天吃掉
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我下周去广东
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我去不了呀...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你没有汤，其实也差很远的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没假期了
<jiero> huntxu: 广东那边食品都是本地才好对把。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 在广州吗
<caleb-> 日本很多所谓的手工面条也都是半机械半手工
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩, 对.
<huntxu> freeflying: 目前在
<freeflying> caleb-: 我喜欢日本的拉面
 * zenNamaste 想去吃银记
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我也不知道他往汤里放了啥
<huntxu> jiero: 基本都很难保存咯
<freeflying> caleb-: 日式的汉堡也比较喜欢
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我也不知道.
<huntxu> jiero: 南方本来就潮和热，吃的东西都不是为隔天准备的
<caleb-> 日式汉堡味道不错但我吃不饱
<caleb-> 多吃几个又觉得太贵
 * adam8157 谁带我去jp玩儿?
<jiero> huntxu: 为啥山东的也是呢。。。
<sennn> 首都南京
<caleb-> 觉得日本人那么瘦一定是饭吃太少，SNS 上看他们的三餐，简直少得令人发指
<huntxu> caleb-: 那是因为资源有限养成的习惯？
<huntxu> 看饭团那么小一个
<jiero> huntxu: 资源有限养成了吃塑料袋习惯的中国人。。。
<caleb-> huntxu: 而且日本生活费高
<huntxu> jiero: 吃塑料袋？
<caleb-> 米国连穷人都吃成大胖子，因为食物便宜
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。没有足够的纸张用来搞一次性碗
<sennn> 有機會的話要去伊朗轉轉
<sennn> 不錯的,哈哈
<sennn> ~~~~(>_<)~~~~ 嗚嗚
<jiero> huntxu: 中国之外的快餐都是纸袋子、纸盒子吧
<jiero> 大陆之外
<huntxu> sennn: 你这个难度只是hard，不是insane，要去朝鲜
<huntxu> jiero: 貌似是这样
<sennn> huntxu O(∩_∩)O
<freeflying> adam8157: 找贵司的美女PM啊，她精通日语哦
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<huntxu> “语”是什么
<jiero> adam8157:  和她谈工资？
<freeflying> caleb-: 霓虹的生活成本确实高啊，一瓶水都有100+
<sennn> 誰會波斯語?
<caleb-> 包装水比油贵啊
<nyfair> 朝鲜难度一点都不高好伐
<jiero> freeflying: 选择最便宜的食物
<nyfair> 至少平壤不高
<caleb-> 没钱就喝自来水
<jiero> nyfair: 对啊。因为没有脑袋了
<nyfair> jiero: 胡扯没意思
<nyfair> 平壤的难度绝对比中国很多西部农村低
<freeflying> jiero: 超市的便当一份也要几百
<jiero> nyfair: 好像以前都说中国军队难度不高？
<jiero> nyfair: 上海可能比较困难？以前
<nyfair> jiero: 关我屁事，反正魔都是easy难度
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。
<jiero> nyfair: 也是，90年前就用冰箱的地方。。。
<nyfair> 伊朗人均收入都赶上日本了
<nyfair> 虽然跟卡塔尔沙特那种还是没法比
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥情况？
<freeflying> gfrog: OS好啊
<freeflying> gfrog: happyaron 来试试skype的群聊效果？
<huntxu> 球加skype
<huntxu> lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 报id
<huntxu> freeflying: 就这个
<nyfair> freeflying: skype太卡，求qq
<freeflying> nyfair: 没qq啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 在linux下用巨硬的东西，可乎？
<nyfair> freeflying: 注册个qq要几秒钟？
<freeflying> nyfair: 没意义啊，周边屌丝居多，没人用qq
 * adam8157 Skype Premium is active. Expires May 28, 2018 (Unlimited^1 calls to mobiles in 8 countries/regions and landlines in 63)
<gfrog> freeflying: 好啥？
<nyfair> freeflying: 屌丝不用qq，我书念得少你不要骗我
<gfrog> freeflying: 木装skype，待会。
<adam8157> nyfair: 表示我也没有QQ
<freeflying> adam8157: 报id
<adam8157> freeflying: 就这个
<jiero> freeflying: 壕，买个中国服务器，架个语音聊天室给大家吧。
<jiero> freeflying:  mumble server
<freeflying> jiero: mumble太衰了， 你问问 huntxu
<freeflying> happyaron:
<jiero> freeflying: 怎么会？
<jiero> freeflying: 我以前玩游戏用过啊
<liw_> 谢谢
<adam8157> mumble 太衰了
 * adam8157 我一般半夜时分开skype, 你们不要骚扰我
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<jiero> adam8157:  你们说的是什么衰？
<adam8157> jiero: mumble
<adam8157> 谁用过微信的video call? 可以只audio? 质量如何?
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。是么。。。
<palomino|working> 我用过 adam8157
<palomino|working> 可以只audio
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧我没用过中文服务器
<nyfair> adam8157: 可以，我母上天天这么用
<adam8157> palomino|working: 何如? 我的Skype有时候打不通, Android和iPhone上的Skype一旦进入后台就经常打不通....
<palomino|working> 然后不知是对方摄像头不行还是压缩的不行，视频画质不是很好 adam8157
<nyfair> adam8157: 虽然我没有微信
<adam8157> palomino|working: 妥妥的关掉video
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 当电话打么
<adam8157> palomino|working: 通话质量可以么?
<nyfair> adam8157: 视频领域，腾讯领先巨硬1年
<adam8157> palomino|working: 是的啊
<palomino|working> 还好吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 巨硬领先google8年
<adam8157> nyfair: 乖, 腾讯的audio/video call都是买来的...
<nyfair> adam8157: 又没人跟你谈技术，就谈东西
<adam8157> nyfair: 用得别家技术, 而且那技术其实也不是业内最新的
<nyfair> adam8157: 巨硬8年前的东西比g婊的vp8好
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<palomino|working> 8年前的啥?_?
<palomino|working> vc-1?
<nyfair> 最新的我上次去投递，被fedoratoy说做广告
<nyfair> 嗯，vc1
<palomino|working> 看起来还不如h264啊...
<adam8157> nyfair: 啥最新的? 给个link学习学习
<nyfair> 当然不如h264啊
<palomino|working> google那个没见过vp8,vp6见过，画质够渣的...
 * adam8157 目前80%的Skype好友在线, 就差我妈了, 历史罕见
<nyfair> 但是h264的编码器在不断完善啊，vc1一直那样
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<jiero> adam8157: 一共 5人啊。。
<palomino|working> 一共5位好友
<caleb-> chrome 支持 vp9 了
<adam8157> jiero: 是的, 我就是用Skype打电话而已
<adam8157> jiero: 不聊天的
<nyfair> caleb-:vp9还不如vp8，就好比h265现在同样不如h264
<jiero> adam8157:  我曾经有 4个 skype 帐号。。
<jiero> adam8157:  现在全忘了
 * adam8157 Skype Premium is active. Expires May 28, 2018 (Unlimited^1 calls to mobiles in 8 countries/regions and landlines in 63)
<adam8157> 电话随便打到18年....
<jiero> adam8157: 打啥电话啊
<nyfair> 上回ffmpeg对google vp9的嘲讽贴你们看到没？
<lainme> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> lainme: 收到邮件说group video免费之后, Premium改成了全球电话免费打....
<adam8157> lainme: 于是就这样了
<nyfair> 这破事大致可以这么梳理下
<palomino|working> 没看到.我的疑问是vpx真有人用嘛... nyfair
 * adam8157 brb
<nyfair> palomino|working: g粉的智商你懂得，这年头u土鳖都只敢偷偷当测试小范围用
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥我和网上很多评论都说 mumble 的音质不比 skype 差。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 你哪听说的
<jiero> nyfair:  搜 mumble skype
<nyfair> jiero: 你在ubuntu论坛推广的那个opus后面就是skype的技术
<jiero> nyfair: 和我以前用的。
<jiero> nyfair:  也有吧。
<jiero> nyfair: skype的带宽技术吧。
<jiero> nyfair: 或者我家网络太烂，用skype不能发挥效能。。。
<nyfair> skype 巨硬 这一派高码率玩不转，低码率很牛的
<jiero> nyfair: 高码率你不说都差不多么
<nyfair> jiero: 好吧，我有语病，超高码率差不多
<jiero> nyfair:  https://mmo-mumble.com/help/comparisonchart
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ MMO-Mumble: Comparison Chart: Mumble vs. Ventrilo vs. Skype - High-quality Mumble hosting for gamers
<nyfair> 以1080p为例，5000kbps什么都一样
<nyfair> 2000kbps，比拼的是细节，200kbps，比拼的是清晰度
<jiero> nyfair:  用体积时间标识 大概 100mb 多少秒
<nyfair> 100mb一部动画，25分钟
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。1080P么。见鬼去
<jiero> nyfair: 我只知道 480P的 RMVB能
<nyfair> mumble用的就是人家skype玩烂之后开源出来的东西，你反过来说mumble比skype音质好，我肯定不信这鬼新闻
<jiero> nyfair: 你扯什么。。。
<jiero> nyfair: mumble 很早就有了
<nyfair> 1080p 100mb， 5分钟
<nyfair> 看依赖
<nyfair> speex opus
<onlylove> 你们吵啥，国内语音群聊当然是YY
<jiero> nyfair:  看实际使用的时候。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 我以前用 mumble 直接听清楚俩美国人家里播放电视的声音。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39351
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 国行Xbox One将在9月发布
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron nfs4是不是还需要server和client两边uid/gid一致啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 这样文件才有正确的权限
<FredYuan> Xbox 售价多少呢
<nyfair> jiero: 低码率高保真audio codec国产的也很牛的
<nyfair> 那个啥讯飞语音什么的
<jiero> nyfair:  以前用过某小蜜蜂，然后看到 skype 就不用了。。。
<jiero> 现在想想，哪些应该好似 sip
<nyfair> 这行我不懂，去问隔壁的csslayer，那堆玩意就是他大学同学搞的
<jiero> 。
<freeflying> gfrog: 没在意过
 * jiero 只是用了用，根本没搞
<gfrog> freeflying: 有人搞了nfs结果两边uid不一致，然后读文件一个劲出错，给文件加777就可以读了，这就是uid不一样导致的吧？
<nyfair> jiero: rmvb本质是realnetworks搞的修改版h.263，可以当作h.264的雏形
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 推荐一个可以看WMV格式的播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458948 如题，现在完全使用Ubuntu了，但是软件实在太少。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 搞软件的人人 — 2014-04-30 14:56
<adam8157> jiero: 因为mumble是单向的
<jiero> adam8157: ？单向？
<adam8157> jiero: 是的啊, 你按发音的快捷键彩绘发言
<adam8157> 才会
<jiero> adam8157:  骗人啊。。。
<nyfair> 巨硬的wmv好歹是跟itu-t唱反调另辟蹊径的，g婊的vp8简直就是抄袭的还非要另外起个名字
<onlylove> 问：为什么说薪酬超过一万的时候都用几十 k 或者十几 k 而不是直接说几万，是因为比较直观还是显得多一点? 程序猿答：10k 比 1w 多 240 块钱
<jiero> adam8157: 我一直听别人电视。。。
<nyfair> 这么一说
<freeflying> gfrog: client不是直接mount吗，哪来的uid呢
<nyfair> jiero: realnetworks技术领先google12年
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，mount上去之后的文件不是有uid/gid嘛
<nyfair> jiero: 我知道说这种话肯定要被喷
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说nfs partition里面的文件
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕大大快来解惑
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 有人搞了nfs结果两边uid不一致，然后读文件一个劲出错，给文件加777就可以读了，这就是uid不一样导致的吧？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 一瞬间我以为自己穿越了
<adam8157> gfrog: all_squash了?
<jiero> nyfair: 。那个低码率的技术，实际上对播放要求还是很高的。。。只有中国接受了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有 rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,async,no_root_squash
<adam8157> gfrog: 加上就好了
<jiero> nyfair:  不用喷。别人在意么。。。有人在意 vp8 和 realnetworks
<happyaron> gfrog: 是啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 外加anonuid=uid,anongid=gid这两个可以指定用什么uid和gid
<happyaron> gfrog: nfs就不要用了，太挫了
<adam8157> all_squash Map all uids and gids to the anonymous user  gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 不能anonymous，需要个确定的uid
<happyaron> freeflying: mumble？
<adam8157> gfrog: 外加anonuid=uid,anongid=gid这两个可以指定用什么uid和gid
<gfrog> happyaron: 有人要用也没办法。
<happyaron> freeflying: 从来不用啊。
<jiero> mumble 是2007年之前出现的，那时候我用 skype 3年了。
<happyaron> gfrog: CTS是要支持这样的脑残用户么。
<gfrog> happyaron: yep
<happyaron> gfrog: congrats, lol
<adam8157> jiero: mumble和skype都是我的开会工具...
<jiero> adam8157:  mumble 也是开会工具了。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 思科的webex怎么样？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们霓虹的客户太搞了，都nfs了还在乎个毛的uid/gid一致啊
<adam8157> nyfair: cisco的网真是很厉害
<nyfair> adam8157: 感觉音质挺好的
<happyaron> freeflying: netperf咋了
<freeflying> gfrog: 据我所知他们也没做audit，搞这个没意义啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿如果是vmware fusion，您就别benchmark了
<onlylove> nyfair: 老实说，原来用webex的时候，都是走视频，语音还是走ipphone的
<happyaron> freeflying: 那东西比vbox都挫。
<nyfair> 。。。
<palomino|working> .... happyaron
<nyfair> onlylove: 视频都搞定了，语音还能搞不定？
<palomino|working> parallel那个如何
<happyaron> palomino|working: osx上最好的就是vmware fusion了
<nyfair> onlylove: 复杂N倍了
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道为啥，当时是共享桌面，哦，这不算视频……
<palomino|working> -_- happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: parallel还成，但也不咋地
<palomino|working> 哼哼，幸好不用osx
<palomino|working> 身边的imac吃灰好几个月了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 壕
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求送！
<palomino|working> 公司的 nyfair
<palomino|working> 公司的！！
<nyfair> palomino|working: 老板
<palomino|working> 而且，屏幕还进灰了
<onlylove> nyfair: 土豪马肯定是怕有人要，所以说是公司的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 求送
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 我自己才不会掏钱买苹果产品哪。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 求送
<happyaron> 破马叔都是买alienware神马的
<happyaron> 看不上苹果产品。
<palomino|working> 您20w/d adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 津巴布韦币...
<palomino|working> 我买了好几个中兴手机
<palomino|working> -_- adam8157
<palomino|working> 支持国货
<palomino|working> 加起来还没有iphone贵呢..
<happyaron> 用bzr完全没有做cherry-pick等patch相关操作的动力。
<adam8157> happyaron: momo用bzr的可怜人
<nyfair> adam8157: bzr不是你们捣鼓出来的？
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是, 而且我也不用 =,=
 * nyfair 赌五毛，总决赛灰熊对老鹰
<onlylove> 求提前下班……
<nyfair> mercury bzr都太臃肿了，而且我有洁癖，不喜欢python2
<nyfair> git只有几百kb，太赞了
<nyfair> cvs也不错
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得bzr有个啥审计系统曾经查出一次恶意修改
<happyaron> nyfair: cvs 不喜
<nyfair> svn mercury bzr这种大于10Mb的都是邪道
<happyaron> adam8157: bzr 实在太坑爹了，比svn都挫太多了
<nyfair> happyaron: 小啊
<adam8157> @Mark
<happyaron> nyfair: 但满足不了我的需求。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 有用么，你们组倒是爽，都用git
<adam8157> happyaron: 思密达
<nyfair> happyaron: 那就git吧
<nyfair> happyaron: 巨硬那个team啥啥的好用么？
<happyaron> nyfair: 没用过。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 18摸的clearcase呢
<happyaron> 也没用过……
 * happyaron 感觉一下子火星了。
<nyfair> adam8157: 你看我懂的那么多，来雇我当销售吧，保证把客户忽悠得团团转
<happyaron> nyfair: cvs/svn/mercurial/git 貌似就用过这几个。
<adam8157> nyfair: 雇不起牛牛
<happyaron> nyfair: 投简历，哇哈哈
<nyfair> 一天20w的壕蛋蛋
<palomino|working> 只用过cvs/svn的飘过...
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司不都开始转git了嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 没听说啊
<lainme> bzr还在继续？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是小日本
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕， qemu-user/system啥区别
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个跑app 一个跑os...
<gfrog> adam8157: 指定这俩才可以么？ 我把uid/gid改成一致也行吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 没见过这么高大上的选项啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一致?
<freeflying> adam8157: 不懂，具体点
<gfrog> adam8157: server的uid跟client的uid搞成一样的
<adam8157> freeflying: qemu-user帮助你在x86下跑arm的程序
<gfrog> freeflying: qemu-user是个container
<gfrog> freeflying: qemu-system是个vm
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 那就别all_squash
<gfrog> adam8157: 对啊，没加all_squash，那就得两边uid/gid一样呗？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> freeflying: 尼玛，DSE让我帮他做试验，我Fxxx，这方向好像搞反了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 例如chroot进arm的系统然后用qemu-arm-static去运行chroot环境里的程序
<nyfair> http://news.qq.com/a/20140430/010739.htm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国食品安全峰会上百与会者疑似食物中毒_新闻_腾讯网
<happyaron> 有才。
<freeflying> adam8157: 现有的qemu arm只能跑user得app?
<adam8157> freeflying: qemu-user
<adam8157> freeflying: -system当然可以跑系统...
<yearliny> clear
<xixihaha> exit
<xixihaha> exit
<yunfan> roylez: 最近在家搞毛？ 有个新玩意可以玩玩
<adam8157> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2HNOh1qq0iM/U15un5ucmAI/AAAAAAABKTc/caAOiVwnG3I/w0/NCS231CDS5DO15%7DNBKE7_ZA.jpg
<freeflying> adam8157: 所以system的emulation就要有 kvm支持了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥?
<lainme> roylez: 有好事没
<freeflying> adam8157: qeum system emulation
<adam8157> freeflying: 有没有kvm都行
<freeflying> adam8157: 没kvm那x86上跑arm跟user emulation有毛区别啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 迅雷上有最新美剧没
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个是模拟cpu, 一个是模拟loader和lib, 乖
<freeflying> adam8157: 我指速度上
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04安装HP1020打印机的总结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458949 HP1020在12.04里面可以正常安装使用，但是14.04却安装后无法正常打印， 搜索网络后，由[url]forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=3064025[/url]启发， 找到正确方法，总结一下，共享。 1.打开电脑、打印机电源，并USB连接
<^k^>  ─> 打印机。 2.在系统设置-打印机里，安装HP1020后，却无法打印措施页，退出。 3.在 http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/ 里 …
<adam8157> freeflying: 速度上没kvm是差很多
 * adam8157 about to reboot for testing
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 系统监测工具软件SysPeek 0.2发布【转载】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458950 Syspeek是一款显示CPU使用、内存的使用情况、交换分区使用情况，磁盘使用情况和网络流量的软件，在Unity面板显示。可用的最新版本是syspeek 0.2，最近已发布。 详情参考： http://www.tuicool.com/artic
<^k^>  ─> les/2muAVz 统计信息: 发表于 由 lozi0425 — 2014-04-30 16:09
<eexpress> css 的问题。font-family: 'Courier 10 Pitch',Monospace; 怎么不出courier字体。
<caleb-> kvm 不能加速不同 arch 吧？
<caleb-> x86 上的 kvm 对 arm 加速应该没帮助？
<jiero> cherrot:  买下 yadict.org 么？
<jiero> 啊，澳币跌惨了
 * jiero 没赶上哈。
<jiero> 早知道就兑换了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求 思路 ubuntu14.04 bellmann 电信 3g 上网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458951 现在系统是Ubuntu14..04 原有的bellmann 电信 3g 上网卡 无法使用，插到电脑上显示 ~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device
<^k^>  ─> 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 005: ID 04 …
<jiero> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39353
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国邮政总局长称垃圾邮件发送者才是它的客户
<adam8157> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39354
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GNU Screen时隔六年发布新版
<iIlL10Oo> screen 不错
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> screen居然有新版
<caleb-> 怕被 tmux 取代吧
<zenNamaste> 总有些老顽固, 用死了很多年的程序的.
 * adam8157 是screen用户
 * palomino|working 也是screen用户...
<palomino|working> 不过是因为最近才知道tmux -_-
<caleb-> 程序好使也不一定要换嘛
<adam8157> 知道至少两年了吧
<caleb-> 新版比旧版烂的例子都数不清了
 * caleb- 斜眼看 gnome3
 * zenNamaste 是byobu用户...
<palomino|working> lol caleb-
<zenNamaste> caleb-: 不要酱紫
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 用byobu吧
<palomino|working> 我搜搜
<iIlL10Oo> 感觉screen没啥缺点，够用了，不需要升级
<palomino|working> 现在轮到介绍Byobu了，虽然我之前已经介绍过了。但是最新的Byobu（5.9），已经是基于Tmux作为后端了
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: s/升级/switch/
<eexpress> 感觉也没啥优点。 iIlL10Oo
<eexpress> 还都在tty下工作？
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<eexpress> palomino|working: 会那css的不
<eexpress> adam8157: 有X，不利用的破蛋蛋。
<adam8157> eexpress: X+XTerm+screen
<palomino|working> 完全不会 eexpress
<caleb-> X 和 screen / tmux 又不冲突
<eexpress> 浪费啊。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣呃
<eexpress> palomino|working: .
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<eexpress> caleb-: 如果不dtach，何必screen呢
<eexpress> 坏蛋。
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 早就是tmux做后端了, 自动检测是tmux还是screen, 都有的话, 就tmux
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<eexpress> 小声告诉你们，其实nautilus现在很方便了。gnome-terminal还有tab。硬是要dtach，安装一个就是。
<eexpress> 下班。
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.csdn.net/lqhbupt/article/details/7786153
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 命令行快速进阶（七）通过byobu使用多个命令终端 - Image Processing for Computer Graphics and Vision - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<eexpress> 坏蛋。今晚给你打电话。
<caleb-> tab 和 screen / tmux 也不冲突
<huntxu> roylez: 624了
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪部？
<roylez> huntxu: 626
<huntxu> roylez: 你是哪的数据
<roylez> huntxu: xe.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site (@ xe.com)
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙
<huntxu> 你的表弟蛤蟆都不来了
<gfrog> huntxu: 他忙着搅基呢
<huntxu> 连嘟噜都502了
<adam8157> huntxu: remote爽不爽?
<huntxu> adam8157: 要干活的都不爽
<gfrog> huntxu: remote爽么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 点点爽么?
<huntxu> gfrog: 参见上一句^
<huntxu> adam8157: 点点是什么
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.acfun.com/v/ac433380
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 点点爽吗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<huntxu> 宅文化基地了都。。。。
 * adam8157 困
<huntxu> adam8157: 节操。。。
<yywolf> .............
<palomino|working> .....节操啊 adam8157
<adam8157> 发现我以前看得不是这个..... 卧槽
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 狡辩
<adam8157> 我之前看的是这个 http://www.acfun.com/v/ac182064  cc huntxu palomino|working zenNamaste
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 你家猫会打飞机么？ 我家猫会！！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不看, 上班呢
<huntxu> 家里上班就这点好处
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刚修了一个kdump的bug.
<huntxu> 光明正大就看了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 拜kernel guru
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 牛牛
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你上班的时候也光明正大的撸
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 用户态的.
<palomino|working> ..... adam8157
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... 牛个屁!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: rh特有的, 没有upstream...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不upstream都是废渣
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 连金坷拉都不如
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是呀...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 怎么能跟伟大的金克拉比?
<huntxu> 看人家淡淡，只对kernel mainline感兴趣 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 谁?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哦.
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我是不如李老板呀
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 这不明摆着的吗?
<adam8157> 休的臊我
<yywolf> 这里是快乐的水园？
<happyaron> adam8157: 牛当当你好。
 * jiero1 摸摸 adam8157
<adam8157> 一会儿打球去
<jiero1> adam8157: 难道你看淡了？
<freeflying> gfrog: tbbt/good wives
<felixonmars> happyaron: 喵
<felixonmars> 好像我跳票了一个本来该给乃的虚拟机......
<felixonmars> 直到现在才想起来
<adam8157> iGoogle: 渣e
<iGoogle> adam8157: 坏蛋，我一个文件没同步回来。nnnnd
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 羽毛球嘛? 求带!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 来啊, 正好
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 等过几天不忙了
<wsm-puppy> I
<wsm-puppy> "I
<gfrog> freeflying: yyets上搜，搜到之后link给我
<lunix01> GNU Screen时隔六年发布新版，怎么看。。。
<onlylove> we are still alive
<Pudge> happyaron: 输入法还没更新呢？
<freeflying> gfrog: 等回北京吧，考虑要不要搞个迅雷的会员了
<gfrog> freeflying: 百度云啊
<Pudge> lunix01: 垂死挣扎，回光返照
<lunix01> 更新了啥子啊
<lunix01> 都在用tmux？
<nyfair> tree new bee
<onlylove> cherrot: http://wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2014-058766
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜索引擎QQ信息泄露造成可登陆他人QQ | WooYun-2014-58766 | WooYun.org
<onlylove> cherrot: 你和饭团，谁弄的
<onlylove> 今天又要到7点……神烦！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * onlylove 戳不需要加班的 palomino|working
<nyfair> 下班下班
<palomino|working> 需要加班啊 onlylove
<palomino|working> 今天估计得9点了 onlylove
 * onlylove 戳不需要加班的 nyfair
<onlylove> palomino|working: 前几天你都早早下班了
<palomino|working> 今天不行了
<nyfair> onlylove: 前几天你都早早下班了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 有事秘书干
<onlylove> nyfair: 我什么时候7点前下班过！
<ggarlic1> to lunix01 4.2.00的screen不能reattach之前版本的session
<nyfair> onlylove: 我周一忙的都没上irc，你至少天天都在扯家常
<ggarlic1> to lunix01 4.2.1又不能reattach包括4.2.0在内的之前的版本。。screen在作死。我4.2.0中招了
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 是啊，机器跑测试的时候我又不能推他下，只能干等着，我抓狂啊，不扯作甚
<freeflying> 放假了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39355
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 我们变胖是因为食欲控制系统被愚弄了
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是劳动节么，怎么能放假呢，继续劳动啊……
<lunix01>   还是用tmux。。。。
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39356
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 传Google将抛弃Nexus项目，用Android Silver替代
<onlylove> 赶紧买Nexus吧
<onlylove> 以后就没了
<nyfair> cya
<nyfair> 预祝劳动快乐
<palomino|working> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/302/302761.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Nexus 6配置大曝光：异常强大-Nexus 6,谷歌,Android 5.0,骁龙805,iPhone 5S,-驱动之家
<palomino|working> 又得换机，唉...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51321/google-openpower-server
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 谷歌展示采用 IBM Power芯片的自主开发服务器 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 逗人玩呢，这板子上用啥内存，咋没见有槽
<onlylove> 饿死了……
<yywolf> 放假了，同学们
<lunix01> nexus 6还是lg吗
<onlylove> 看着无感
<freeflying> onlylove: ibm是找不到power的买家了，现在来大肆忽悠？
<yywolf> 你不放假？
<freeflying> gfrog: 今年5.1咋放假
<gfrog> freeflying: 123
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: leaderF 的新标签打开做的不够好 他是在所有标签页尾部打开。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 不知道，大概google想买？
<onlylove> 事实证明我又乐观了，7点还不行，得8点
<yywolf1983> ……
<freeflying> gfrog: 周六日上班？
<gfrog> freeflying: 周日上
<gfrog> freeflying: 周六是3
<freeflying> 真蛋疼
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以我周一再回帝都
<PudGe> happyaron: 什么时候去掉qimpanel啊
<macint0sh> ^k^: ...
<^k^> macint0sh, 休息一下..  19:43
<onlylove> PudGe: 那是啥，是不是为了支持搜狗自己的东西做的
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总卡下来没，哦不对，是不是在当当那了
<PudGe> onlylove: 不是，就是输入法的托盘，仿造kimpanel写的，为了支持sogou皮肤，最坑的地方
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin系统更新记录(2014-04-30) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458953 今日，我们对Deepin 2013与Deepin2014进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 注意：从今日开始，Deepin2013正式进入维护阶段，我们将不再为Deepin2013开发新功能，D
<^k^>  ─> eepin2013只会接受安全补丁与日常更新。 Deepin2014 * 开机后 dock 显示在屏幕左上角 *0003168: 将某图设为壁纸，结果不成功，变为默认星空图 *0 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04怎么没有文泉驿字体了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458955 14.04怎么没有文泉驿字体了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-04-30 19:58
<onlylove> PudGe: 你看，还是搜狗自己的皮肤么
<onlylove> PudGe: 你应该找aron要精简版，没皮肤支持的那种
<onlylove> PudGe: 话说，你对皮肤啥的没需求吧……
<caleb-> aron 有搜狗精简版？
<onlylove> caleb-: 应该没有，但是只要部分核心的代码自己搞应该可以吧……
<onlylove> caleb-: 比方说去掉皮肤支持啥的，然后就像fcitx-pinyin那样的一个
<caleb-> onlylove: 要等高手 RE 吧
<PudGe> onlylove: 闭源的东西，要核心代码。。。美死你
<onlylove> PudGe: 要不你自己研究怎么去？
<PudGe> onlylove: 。。那还要aron干嘛
<onlylove> PudGe: aron不负责做没皮肤的吧？
<abc-phone> Hi
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  20:11
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  20:11
<abc-phone> ^k^, 点点点
<PudGe> onlylove: 这逼看到我们讨论这个话题就跑了
<^k^> abc-phone, 与此相比，大了点。  20:12
<onlylove> abc-phone: 你把kk点点傻了你负责赔
<onlylove> PudGe: 嗯，看来难度不小
<abc-phone> onlylove, (′ェ`)
<abc-phone> onlylove, 囧rz
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 诅咒谁 :      有个女人很漂亮,却嫁了一个丑陋的男子。当这个女人怀孕时,她看着自己的丈夫抱怨说:"如果我的孩子像你,你真该诅咒呀！ "她丈夫回答说:"如果我的孩子不像我,你才是该祖咒的！ " 
<macint0sh> Hi
<^k^> macint0sh:点点点.  20:13
<macint0sh> hellp
<macint0sh> hello
<onlylove> 下班
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你也早点下班
<PudGe> 幸福。
<macint0sh> 呃
<^k^> macint0sh:点点点.  20:14
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 记得明天过节，要劳动
<onlylove> PudGe: 你比我幸福的多
<jusss> palomino|working: 刚看完纸牌屋第二季，真是看完一集就很想看下一集，连着2天看完了，感觉真好看
<abc-phone> g 纸牌屋
<^k^> abc-phone: 纸牌屋 |纸牌屋|第1季电视剧,|纸牌屋|第1季在线观看,|纸牌屋|第1季全集;经过数轮激烈角逐,新 一届美国总统加勒特.沃克诞生,自称水管工的众议院多数党党鞭弗兰西斯.安德伍德 ...
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 51放假不?
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 放一天，
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 自己再请假一天，4567 4天，舒服
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 赞!
<PudGe> 5月全是各种假期，而且都是周四，一般周五大家都会默认连着休。。每周3天班的节奏
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 端午呢?
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 端午是啥时候
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 不知道
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 六月初吧
<October21> 6.2
<zenNamaste> October21: 谢谢
<October21> 儿童节请一天假嘛
<October21> lol
<iMadper> October21: 是的, 我一直过儿童节
<October21> 唉，我明天还上班……
<iMadper> October21: ... 这么惨?
<October21> 我们这个行是这样的，不过过年有一个月
<iMadper> October21: 一个月... 寒假...
<October21> 陶瓷行业是这样的，年底窑炉要停，所以就放假了
<October21> 也算是放寒假了
<iMadper> October21: 陶瓷行业, 有意思吗?
<October21> iMadper: 不知道，但我学的是这个
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 斯诺登使用的系统，Tails 1.0正式版本发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458957 来源：CSDN CODE Tails 是一个 Live 操作系统，可安装在光盘、U 盘和 SD 卡上，可随身携带，需要时直接从光盘、U盘或 SD 卡启动之后就能上网，因此被称之为“口袋操作系统”。 Tails 基于 Debian L
<^k^>  ─> inux，预装了许多隐私和加密工具（如 囗囗囗）等。 项目官网：https://tails.boum.org 揭露美国 政_ 府“棱镜门”事件的 Snowden，使用的就是这 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 在亚洲做一名开源程序员很难吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458958 来源:CSDN 本文是一位在亚洲工作多年的软件开发者就自己的所见所想，总结出亚洲开源程序员在长时间的工作上为什么不能像国外程序员那样获得显著的成效，而给出了自己的见解。除了热情之外，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu for Android将不再开发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458959 来源：驱动之家 Ubuntu for Android是一个让用户在安卓手机上完整体验Ubuntu系统桌面环境的项目，包括办公软件、上网冲浪、电子邮件、多媒体等等，但是几年来进展不大，Canonical已经决定砍掉它了。事实上，
<^k^>  ─> Canonical对这个项目根本就缺乏重视，几乎从未公布过什么具体信息，最早说的2012年底发布也是一拖再拖，还没有任何解释。事实上，即便 …
<freeflying> iMadper: 帽帽买了inktank
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  怎么样？
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀
<iMadper> freeflying: canonical还是inktank的合作伙伴呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 还有suse
<freeflying> iMadper: Mark最早还给他们投资了
<jiero> freeflying: 金融大亨 mark 么
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实还是在给OS之流用
<iMadper> freeflying: rh在cloud方面投了太多钱了
<macint0sh> 木人吹牛？
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子 :(\
<macint0sh> 哎呦
<cherrot> jiero: 在~
<cherrot> jiero: 还没下班。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我买了 yadict.info
<jiero> yet another dictionary
<cherrot> jiero: 感觉 .me 好听啊~
<cherrot> jiero: 那就用着吧  DNS 你会搞么？
<jiero> cherrot: 不会。
<cherrot> jiero: 那我来吧
<jiero> cherrot
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教14.04 AMD显卡安装。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458961 我不知道能不能安装，在AMD官网上下载驱动之后，运行，最后提示不支持显卡。我想有没有可能是我在bios里面吧独显关了，会不会影响驱动安装呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 staky_h — 2014-04-30 21:16
<freeflying> iMadper: ceph真心是个好东西啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没用过...
<freeflying> iMadper: mark没抓住真可惜
<iMadper> freeflying: 个人来说, 有用吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: redhat收购了, 对我也没好处. rh卖得好, 就会给员工降工资
<freeflying> iMadper: 你手上的股票会升啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我手上, 没股票
<freeflying> iMadper: RH的股票还是值得拥有的
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是值不值的问题, 是我没有的问题, 我很想优雅
<iMadper> 有呀
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell中使用tr命令出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458964 用的是老师给的ppt上的例子，FILE是文件名，完成功能是对该文件的单词进行排序，并输出出现次数最高的top10. NUM表示输出的出现次数最高的单词的个数。 tr -sc "[A-Z][a-z]" "[\012*]" < $FILE | \#1、将所有大小写英文
<^k^>  ─> 字母之外的字符转化为一个回车，并且将多个回车压缩为一个。使用tr命令。 tr "[A-Z]" "[a-z]" | \#2、将所有的大写字母转化为小写字母。 sor …
<PudGe> iMadper: 赶紧去买
<iMadper> PudGe: 给钱.
<PudGe> iMadper: 找老板要
<iMadper> PudGe: nnnd, 40多刀一股吧?
<iMadper> PudGe: 100股 4000刀
<PudGe> iMadper: 买2股放家里，比存银行换算
<PudGe> 划算
<iMadper> PudGe: 小3w块钱
<iMadper> PudGe: nnnd, 2股也卖???
<iMadper> PudGe: 不是最少100股嘛?
<PudGe> iMadper: 当年刚申请qq账号的时候，要是顺便买了tencent的股票，现在早tm不用工作了
<iMadper> PudGe: ... 醒醒
<jiero> PudGe: 醒来醒来，我2009年还挖到比特币呢。都不当回事。
<jiero> cherrot 那个，域名怎么用。。。
<PudGe> jiero: 挖到几个？币呢？
<PudGe> jiero: 域名弄好了就去租一个服务器
<PudGe> jiero: 绑定域名，
<PudGe> jiero: 然后输入域名就能直接访问那个服务器
<PudGe> jiero: 把你的web程序用ftp传到那个服务器上，配置好，网站就建好了
<jiero> PudGe: 用 cherrot 的啊。我有域名。
<jiero> PudGe: 可以绑定到我的 vps 上，不过那上面没东西，还是依靠 兔子了
<PudGe> jiero: 绑定好了之后，要在godaddy上设置你的服务器ip地址
<PudGe> jiero: 大概几个小时或者1天之后生效
<jiero> PudGe: 谢谢。
<PudGe> iMadper: 100股而已么，不就是你一周工资么，少吃2顿饭就有了
<iMadper> PudGe: 口胡...
<PudGe> iMadper: 神马意思
<iMadper> PudGe: 就是说, 你在胡说..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，10点了！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 赶紧下班！
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<palomino|working> 好。。 onlylove
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于软件安装的一个问题，在安装Postfix时候遇到的，想请教下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458966 postfix安装，命令 sudo apt-get install postfix，安装过程中会跳出一个配置界面，简单设置后，安装就算完成了。 然后我卸载了Postfix，sudo apt-get autoremove postfix 但是，我想
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你居然能上网了！
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: ....
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 在家啊
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 在单位的话，也可以手机，只不过我手机比较搓而已
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 在那么土豪的单位上班，不买个土豪手机？肾5啥的
<GODDOG> 好长时间不来了
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 土豪单位底薪
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 土豪单位的底薪也比穷人单位的老板赚的多啊
<Pudge> 放假喽
<jiero>  Pudge 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你要上街有幸么
<Pudge> jiero: ？？
<Pudge> jiero: 游行？我才懒得干这种sb的事
<jiero> Pudge:  5.1 不是给游行罢工民众放的假？噢对，法国比较特殊。可能普通人也放
<Pudge> jiero: 国际节日啊
<jiero> Pudge: 但很多国家只是给你这天合法上街游行，不会放假
<jiero> 节日未必是假日
<Pudge> jiero: 好像除了情人节，没见法国哪个节日不放假
<onlylove> Pudge: 貌似英国地铁罢工两天
<Pudge> onlylove: 关我吊事
<Pudge> 下班
<GODDOG> 还是不能用vim的插件
<Dary> 还有人在不
<knownbad> 没
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr:点点点.  02:04
<gebjgd> knownbad, 休假咯
<knownbad> 恭喜
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一个月
<knownbad> 炒了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩 炒了老板鱿鱼了
<knownbad> 德国鱿鱼好吃吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 当然好啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 带薪假期
<knownbad> 欧洲这点好
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 争取到的
<knownbad> 没钱，我们小小资而已。
<knownbad> 打错了。
<knownbad> savr: No idea and probably can't help.
<savr> do you have gaunxi?
<knownbad> Provence?
<knownbad> No.
<gebjgd> savr, ? a note in china?
<gebjgd> savr, a node?
<savr> gebjgd: a server
<gebjgd> savr,  no
<gebjgd> savr, i dont need a server in china
<savr> but the world does
<gebjgd> savr, god does not
<knownbad> Germen don't believe in God.
<knownbad> They believe in Benz, BMW and Autobahn.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问怎么安装两个ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458972 Ubuntu 14.04 下有些东西用不了，我想再吧12.04.4装回来，这样电脑里就有WIN7 14.04 和 12.04 三个系统。现在使用14.04的grub引导的，我要再一部分硬盘装12.04请问怎么装呢，尤其是引导怎么解决呢？或者有没有办
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-01
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04lts开机memoty test????? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458975 ubuntu14.04lts，我装的双系统，这个ubuntu是用u盘装的，貌似安装过程中是我自己分区的，就是问我是装双系统。时间，键盘啥的。引导是/boot分区，郁闷了，为什么要内存测试呢？我测试了一下，没用，退出
<^k^>  ─> 还是这个。，windows可以起动，以前是用ubuntu12.04,也是这样装上去的没出问题，而这次换成ubuntu14.04就出了这样的问题。求各位大神指点。 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04lts开机memoty test????? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458978 ubuntu14.04lts，我装的双系统，这个ubuntu是用u盘装的，貌似安装过程中是我自己分区的，就是问我是装双系统。时间，键盘啥的。引导是/boot分区，郁闷了，为什么要内存测试呢？我测试了一下，没用，退出
<^k^>  ─> 还是这个。，windows可以起动，以前是用ubuntu12.04,也是这样装上去的没出问题，而这次换成ubuntu14.04就出了这样的问题。求各位大神指点。 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ibus 输入法特殊字符映射问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458979 使用ubuntu 14.04lts 过程中，突然发现ibus输入法的特殊字符映射错了，数字3建的# 变成了£ ，#字符换到其他按键。@字符和“字符互换位置，求如何进行设置修改回来 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen_tmacy
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-01 8:20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [疑问]Ubuntu截图拷贝到Windows下打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458980 其实这个现象很久了，原来在12.04 LTS上就有，现在用新的14.04也有。实在憋不住了，想提出来。我也没多研究。 现象就是：在Ubuntu系统里用屏幕抓图软件截图后，默认保存为PNG格式图片。然后拷贝
<arch> cat /proc/meminfo 哪个是真正的可用内存啊
<caleb-> arch: 第一行？
<arch> 那不是total吗
<caleb-> arch: 跟 free 对照著看？
<arch> 不明白MemAvailable跟MemFree+Buffers+Cached是什么关系
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWH3yISdxuAAF7GH1gy6oAAMY6QH9QRYAAXsw340.jpg 分享图片
<z__> ubuntu usb安装和进试用后 再安装有啥区别
<felixonmars> happyaron: =.= qimpanel 又产生新坑了
<felixonmars> happyaron: 用 qimpanel 的时候, 我死活没法启用预编辑 (preedit), 也就是默认快捷键为 Ctrl-Alt-P 的那个 toggle. 而如果不开这个 toggle, 输入法在 firefox 29 (新版) 的光标跟随就彻底不工作
<lucky___> firefox下有能查运单号的扩展吗？
<imtxc_unhappy> lucky___: kuaidi100.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 快递100-查快递,寄快递,上快递100 (@ kuaidi100.com)
<lucky___> imtxc_unhappy: 没扩展插件啥的吗
<imtxc_unhappy> lucky___: 这个有什么满足不了你的
<lucky___> imtxc_unhappy: 我想要那种输一次运单号，点开就能查的
<lucky___> imtxc_unhappy: 自动帮我跟踪 就像chrome下的海运宝一样
<imtxc_unhappy> lucky___: 那你自己找，或者自己写插件掉这个网站的接口
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04 skype 无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458981 ubuntu 14.04, 不管是用默认的ibus，还是apt-get安装的fcitx，都无法在skype里面输入中文 （输入法无法调出）。 fcitx-libs-qt 已经安装，也用 im-config 配置并注销重新登录，问题仍然存在。 是skype的问题？在12
<^k^>  ─> .04下面都好好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hdbb007009 — 2014-05-01 11:31
<happyaron> felixonmars: got it
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04无法安装应用软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458982 执行任何安装程序都是这个提示。新人刚用ubuntu 就遇到这么个难题还请过来人指导下。 网上搜到说执行： sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf sudo apt-get update 但是没用依旧是任何程序都无法安装。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 tigerkinjohn — 2014-05-01 11:56
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 能连接上WIFI但是不能上网是什么问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458983 win7下一切正常。但是ubuntu14.04连上以后显示是连上了但是没法上网。。 lucifer@IdeaPad-Y485P:~$ iwconfig eth0 no wireless extensions. lo no wireless extensions. wlan0 IEEE 802.11abg ESSID:"home396" Mode:Managed
<^k^>  ─> Frequency:2.447 GHz Access Point: 04:5F:A7:09:76:F8 Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Power Management:off 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luciferzero — 2014-05-01 12:36
<imtxc_unhappy> test
<^k^> imtxc_unhappy:点点点.  12:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xp是否能做到类似于openbox的，鼠标进入立即提升该窗口。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458985 发现openbox的窗口行为很强大。 鼠标进入自动切换窗口，xp可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-05-01 12:56
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 龙庆峡真的好玩？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有人研究过AudioPhile Linux吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458986 前几天出了个这个操作系统。。。有人了解过么？我实在是不想装这个系统就像在ubuntu上搭建类似的hifi平台。。。。。也不知道这个系统用了些什么包。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luciferzero — 2014-05-01 13:39
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • tomcat安装后无法使用80端口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458987 Ubuntu 14.04 Server 安装tomcat改成80后无法访问？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Piranhalvs — 2014-05-01 14:01
<chenxiongfei> 今天中国五一劳动节
<chenxiongfei> ALL：各位CN 可好？
<xuanone> 无聊中。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 必须!
<tracyone> :-D
<chenxiongfei> xuanone: 其实可以玩玩开源项目呀
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 没想到你还活着呢
<xuanone> 我 菜鸟一个
<chenxiongfei> xuanone: 哈哈，IRC集中那么多天才人类，你怎么会是菜鸟呢
<xuanone> 今天才进来
<xuanone> 开源项目咋玩？给个方向
<tracyone> hi guy，哪里可以买vpn啊，推荐个呗
<tracyone> :-D
<iMadper> xuanone: 对什么感兴趣? 就去做什么
<iMadper> tracyone: 用公司的
<tracyone> 什么意思啊
<tracyone> 我就是想稳定翻墙~
<caleb-> xuanone: 平常用私有软件干啥，就看看有没有办法用开源软件取代
<caleb-> xuanone: 哪个好用就用哪个，私有软件有时也没开源好用的
<caleb-> xuanone: Linus 大神就是不在意开源或私有，哪个好用就用哪个
<xuanone> caleb-：菜鸟一个 代码都看不懂
<caleb-> xuanone: 不用看代码啊，使用开源软件就是支持开源了
<xuanone> 什么意思？
<caleb-> xuanone: Windows / Mac 下也有很多好用的开源软件，如果没法离开 Windows / Mac 的话
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  15:19
<caleb-> xuanone: 反正有兴趣就折腾，没兴趣就继续用原来的呗
<caleb-> 折腾电脑也是乐趣，就像改装车子
<iMadper> xuanone: 代码看不懂就去学呀...
<abc-phone> g Linus destribution
<^k^> abc-phone: Linus destribution Results 1 - 14 of 14 |...| A |Linux distribution| is a collection of software applications built on top of the Linux kernel and operating system. There are many variations ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赤白不分 : 有个生来就瞎了双眼的人,对世上万物的形状只是人云亦云而已。可是有一天,他听别人谈论各种颜色,便说:"我虽然眼瞎,可也知道赤和白,是同一色。"人们都发出嘲笑声。瞎子争辩道:"如果它们不是同一颜色,为啥赤手空拳的'赤'和白手起家的'白'字,其语义是
<chenxiongfei> http://isc.360.cn/2014/pre/v00.html
<^k^> chenxiongfei: ⇪ 2014中国互联网安全大会
<m5auhw2fdgprysgd> 有人用org-mode吗
<chenxiongfei> 360总裁是 红衣大炮
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<m5auhw2fdgprysgd> 有人用org-mode吗
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Ubuntu14.04搭建lamp环境后突然上不了网，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458988 更新系统后搭建了lamp，无线显示连接，网页却打不开，不知道怎么回事？有知道的朋友不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuimengrenpeng — 2014-05-01 16:11
<arinya> 请问有什么支持编码自动识别的图形用户界面的*快速*的文本查看器吗？
<lainme> leafpad?
<arinya> 好像查看中文不行
<arinya> 也许是查看GBK编码的不行
<arinya> geany我觉得有点慢
<lainme> vim...
<arinya> 。。。
<chenxiongfei> appreciate
<arinya> 这是什么
<arinya> 我看看去
<arinya> chenxiongfei: 库里没这个
<arinya> lainme: 不行就用gvim了
<lainme> gedit配置下也可以识别
<arinya> gedit经常不能识别……即使配置
<arinya> 而且slow
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 格式转变 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458989 请教！请教！在Libreoffice Calc中怎么将文本格式转为数值格式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ymdxlsm — 2014-05-01 16:30
<arinya> *1
<arinya> 试试
<zodiac1111> arinya, geany识别/设置比较方便,转换也比较方便
<arinya> 嗯。我用geany，但我电脑上不是飞速打开
<arinya> 有点影响效率
<gebjgd> arinya, vim
 * iMadper <- 从来都用emacs的自动识别... 连阿拉伯语都没问题.
<arinya> :-D
<zodiac1111> 饿,不然gvim也是可以的.geany已经够轻的,以至于我用它当的文本编辑器了.
<iMadper> arinya: 启动速度根本就不是问题, 开机之后打开, 到关机前不用关掉的
<iMadper> M-x emacs-init-time  ==> 8.9s
<arinya> iMadper: 我是在一个文件管理器中用，希望打开就关
<iMadper> 还不到10秒就启动了, 多快.
<arinya> emelfm2
<iMadper> arinya: emacs-client呀
<iMadper> arinya: 开一个emacs-server, 其他的emacs-client急速打开. (实际上是emacs-server的buffer)
<zodiac1111> eclipse 哭了,反正基本上打开就不关了那倒是真的无所谓╮(╯_╰)╭
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 其实还好, 现在没人在乎那点儿启动速度了吧?
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 不行就买ssd
<arinya> 复杂化了……我待会试试Txt Reader is a general text viewer, especially suited for reading novels.
<arinya>  .
<lpy> iMadper: 3.8s
<zodiac1111> iMadper, "入职开IDE,离职关IDE" 就是这样...
<iMadper> zodiac1111: 那是你们没遇到过kernel panic...
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<lpy> iMadper: M-x emacs-init-time ==> 3.8s OvO
<iMadper> lpy: 这么快???/
<lpy> iMadper: SSD 的优越性？
<iMadper> lpy: nnd, 我也是ssd
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/237765
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ARC'TERYX 始祖鸟 Thorium AR 男款羽绒服（欧标750蓬 ）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<lpy> 买了 夏天穿？
<iMadper> lpy: 屯起来
<lpy> ....
<zodiac1111> iMadper, 都用的比较稳定的版本.不太折腾.工作够用.
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 你目前在哪个国家呢？都30度你还穿？
 * iMadper nnnd, 昨天修了一个kdump的bug, 结果是内部才有的, 没有upstream...
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> 喜闻乐见
<iMadper> lpy: upstream的kdump跟rh的区别太大了...
<lpy> =_=
<chenxiongfei> haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/234591 Macbook air降价了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Apple 苹果 MacBook Air MD711LL/A 11.6寸笔记本电脑_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<iMadper> air这种渣渣, 降价与否没关系...  cc  lpy
<iMadper> lpy: air用的爽不?
<lpy> 还好
<lpy> 肯定没 pro 爽啊
<lpy> 看到 retina 就想 舔一口
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:你不会在南极吧？
<lpy> Air 果断要去 HK 买
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 俄罗斯？
<zodiac1111> 其实火星也比较冷吧 = =
<iMadper> lpy: 现在toshiba/nec/sony什么的, 分辨率都比pro高不少吧?
<lpy> iMadper:  有吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 有呀.
<arinya> 你们用什么上IRC，我将pidgin主窗口一关，就没消息提示了
<iMadper> arinya: emacs
 * zodiac1111 xchat
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> arinya: 想看别人用什么客户端  /ctcp nick version
<lpy> iMadper:  那些买来还要自己搞 SSD
<lpy> =_=
<iMadper> lpy: 我去... 怎么我一离开实验室, 你消息这么闭塞..
<lpy> =_=
<iMadper> lpy: 都什么年代了??
<iMadper> lpy: ssd难道是苹果特有的??
<lpy> 都自带 256+ SSD 么
<iMadper> lpy: 有的是呀, 看你肯出多少钱了
<iMadper> lpy: sony还有1tssd的轻薄本呢
<lpy> 卧槽
<lpy> 没钱啊！
<iMadper> lpy: 果粉最容易抱着个苹果, 然后就觉得整个世界都不如自己的苹果机了
<iMadper> lpy: 同价位, 比pro好的, 有的是.
<lpy> 你才果粉= =
<lpy> 赞
<iMadper> lpy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.Jc76ry&id=25094184667&_u=1um7j6ma0d2  挺喜欢这个的
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ NEC LaVie G Type Z LZ750/LZ650/LZ550 2560x1440视网膜屏-淘宝网 价格:8280.00 - 9800.00
<lpy> iMadper: CPU 分辨率比 Air 好
<lpy> 内存能自己加？
<iMadper> lpy: 也比air轻
<iMadper> lpy: 都不行吧?
<lpy> Air 有 8G。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 这个有16g的呀
<iMadper> lpy: 不过要去官网买而已
<lpy> 然后1万以内？
<lpy> 赞 看下
<iMadper> lpy: 1w以下没可能了
<iMadper> lpy: 这个是给销售出差带出去给客户们看看幻灯片用的
<iMadper> lpy: 其实我想要nex 15"的那个
<iMadper> lpy: 今年公司配的是t440这代的本, 在进入图形界面前, 字巨小, 分辨率太高了...
<lpy> 太大不爽
<lpy> = =
<iMadper> lpy: 就不用单独配显示器了
<iMadper> lpy: 上下班方便.
<lpy> 不
<iMadper> lpy: 我现在是用dock
<lpy> 那样还是要多配一个
<lpy> 多一个显示器是标配啊
<iMadper> lpy: 这倒是. 其实两个外接显示器才是标配
<iMadper> lpy: 我现在双显示器了, 就离不开 stumpwm了
<lpy> ....
<iMadper> lpy: 如果换成单显示器, 我就可以随便换wm了
<lpy> 哪个  wm
<iMadper> lpy: 随便了, 比如说, gnome3
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 然后直接用gnome自带的wm
<iMadper> 叫啥来的? gnome-shell-bug
<iMadper> 错了
<iMadper> gnome-buggy-shell
 * iMadper 做炒饼去
<lpy> ....
<lpy> 请寄过来给我
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu启动后直接进入busybox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458991 升级14.04后，启动直接进入busybox了，格盘重装也一样？ 怎么解决？ 各位，帮帮忙 望上看了一些，试了，都没用，都是比较早的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 铁板烧 — 2014-05-01 17:28
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper\O_o\
<jiero> iMadper\O_o\:  刚和可爱的姑娘混熟了，就要分离了哈，果然我是这种人 ;)
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 amd显卡驱动安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458992 今天偶然搜到一篇安装amd显卡的教程，然后试了一下，果然安装成功了，虽然还没试过开启省电模式，但是电脑发热好了一点，这里是教程的链接，感谢原作者的无私分享与尝试，希望对大家有帮助
<^k^>  ─> 。http://blog.csdn.net/tecn14/article/details/24554187 ps:我的电脑配置 系统：ubuntu 14.04 cpu： AMD E350 显卡：AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<kengdie> conky 怎么样才能设置成开机启动。还有怎么才能默认用配置的主题/
<kengdie> :'(人么/
<lincan> 223
<lincan> ...
<kengdie> - -
<kengdie> 我真的给跪了/
<lincan> ~~~!
<lincan> ？
<kengdie> 这是IRC QQ群互通？
<lincan> 明天放假
<lincan> 肯定不通
<kengdie> - -
<kengdie> CONKY- -我被他折磨死了/
<kengdie> 你们明天放假？
<kengdie> 可怜的孩子/
<lincan> kengdie: 五一放假呀
<kingkongmok> 有什么图片轻量级的图片软件好推荐？最好像mupdf那么轻量级的。
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper\O_o\: 我真的好苦，好累，好崩溃哇
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper\O_o\: 昨天贴了膏药，今天发现。。。。 疼死了啊，不如截肢啊，肉都撕下来了的赶脚
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 最新chrome 汉字字体模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458997 ubuntu 64 位，粗体都变样了 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2014-05-01 18:34
 * iMadper\O_o\ 抱抱 jiero 
<iMadper\O_o\> imtxc_unhappy: 奶奶的, 什么牌子的? 之前我在大学的时候用的奇正藏药的, 还好呀
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper\O_o\: 拔毛啊。。。
<macint0sh> ^k^ evening
<^k^> macint0sh, 我们仍在谈论你的美貌？  19:18
<macint0sh> 是的
<macint0sh> 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pwWIdaT5AABzCFM5ptYAALrDwBDAzYAAHMg000.jpg 不知道这面能二到何种程度
<gfrog>  /win 3
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 手机只用这些软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458998 隐藏/禁止了一些不常用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-05-01 20:27
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于BRL-CAD的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458999 本人学生,想学习一下BRL-CAD的使用求前辈指点. 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-01 20:38
<arinya> 这个消息是自动转发的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，深度音乐添加不了音乐，系统没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459002 如图，列表灰了。 而且系统没有声音，下午装的系统，ubuntu 12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 948216663 — 2014-05-01 20:47
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> cherrot:
<jiero> cherrot: 好了吗？
<cherrot> jiero, 刚回家 开始
<jiero> cherrot:  :) 那么怎么联系。
<cherrot> jiero, skype ?
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。好的。我试试登录。
<cherrot> jiero, or gtal
<cherrot> gtalk
<jiero> cherrot:  gtalk 直接呼叫我？
<cherrot> jiero, 我试试看哈
<cherrot> jiero, 好久没用了
<jiero> cherrot: skype 我也上了。手机两个都是内置的
<cherrot> jiero, 那 skype 吧  skype cherrot
<jiero> 拨号中
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04.4升级到14.04？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459003 通过命令 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install update-manger-core sudo do-release-upgrade -d 升级，结果只能升级到12.10，但是不能升级到14.04 有办法直接从12.40升级到14.04而不需要逐个版本升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> ugene — 2014-05-01 21:18
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04.4升级到14.04？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459005 通过命令 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install update-manger-core sudo do-release-upgrade -d 升级，结果只能升级到12.10，但是不能升级到14.04 有办法直接从12.40升级到14.04而不需要逐个版本升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> ugene — 2014-05-01 21:19
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04.4升级到14.04？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459006 通过命令 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install update-manger-core sudo do-release-upgrade -d 升级，结果只能升级到12.10，但是不能升级到14.04 有办法直接从12.40升级到14.04而不需要逐个版本升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> ugene — 2014-05-01 21:20
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:20
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 示范楷模 :      一对新婚夫妇走下火车。新娘对新郎说:"亲爱的,我们作出结婚很久的样子给别人看好不好?"    "好的,你提着箱子,跟在我后面走。"新郎说。 
<cherrot> iMadper\O_o\, yoooooo
<cherrot> jiero, https://github.com/EllisLab/CodeIgniter/
<^k^> ⇪ t: EllisLab/CodeIgniter · GitHub
<cherrot> jiero, https://github.com/cherrot/wordnet-zh/blob/master/license.txt
<^k^> ⇪ t: wordnet-zh/license.txt at master · cherrot/wordnet-zh · GitHub
<iMadper\O_o\> cherrot: yooooooo
<jiero> iMadper\O_o\:  :)
<iMadper\O_o\> jiero: :-)
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu中右键的去除标题栏功能是如何实现的？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459007 Lubuntu中右键的去除标题栏功能是如何实现的？？ 就是在标题栏上右键菜单中的Un/Decorated这个功能 它对应的文件是哪一个，谢指教！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxfzzyx — 2014-05-01 21:40
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper_PhoneCal: 咋这么多尾巴
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 无显卡启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459008 一老爷机，装好debian7.5的基本系统和ssh server，然后拔掉显卡，只接网线和电源，启动后ping不通（可能系统就没有启动），后来发现接上键盘就可ping通了（系统正常启动了）。 想问下，怎样不接键盘就可启动系统。
<^k^>  ─> 应该怎样设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjp123 — 2014-05-01 21:57
<iMadper_PhoneCal> imtxc_unhappy: 还在吗?
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper_Killing: 在了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox下的ubuntu不能调整分辨率的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459011 virtualbox装了ubuntu14.04,发现窗口分辨率不能调整，在virtualbox设置好后，启动ubuntu窗口还是很小。 “系统设置”里面查看“显示”，分辨率才640×480,而且只有这一项。 virtualbox启动windows。win
<^k^>  ─> dows分辨率可调，调整分辨率后窗口立刻可改变大小。 觉得很奇怪。 想到辨率不能调只能跟驱动有关。 打开“附加驱动”窗口，看到有一 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu装在移动硬盘里 只能在自己电脑上使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459012 我今天吧ubuntu14.04装在了移动硬盘上 引导也装在了这块移动硬盘上 自己电脑从移动硬盘启动 可以顺利进入系统。但是换了一台电脑 从移动硬盘启动的时候 只有黑屏 右上角有个光标在闪
<^k^>  ─> 就没反映了。请问这是引导有问题吗？我确定把引导安装在了移动硬盘上，不然我自己电脑也启动不了。是不是移动硬盘sda sdb这些盘符 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linux下的firefox 29是个巨坑啊，大家千万不要升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459014 本人亲测，两台电脑，完全不同的配置，一个是amd的cpu和ati显卡，机械硬盘的台式机，一个是i3的cpu双显卡nvidia，SSD的笔记本，分别是opensuse的tumbleweed和ubuntu14.04， 系统升级firefox2
<cherrot> jiero, wordnet.sql.tar.bz2                                                                                                                                          15% 1456KB  39.5KB/s   03:13 ETA
<jiero> wow its cannot be too big.
<leeeee> ==
<jiero>  leeeee  李子
<leeeee> 嗨~兔子
<leeeee> 你好啊 祝你节日快乐
<jiero> leeeee: 节日快乐。
<jiero> leeeee: 立刻就要还信用卡了
<leeeee> 呵呵 挺好的呀
<cherrot> jiero, 编辑 /etc/hosts 把我那行加进去
<leeeee> ==
<GODDOG> 现在越来越觉得直接私信的 好不道德
<iMadper_Killing> imtxc_unhappy: 还在吗?
<cherrot> jiero, ns13.domaincontrol.com gina.ns.cloudflare.com
<cherrot> ns14.domaincontrol.com sid.ns.cloudflare.com
<cherrot> jiero, gina.ns.cloudflare.com  sid.ns.cloudflare.com
<cherrot> jiero, 都弄好了 等着 DNS生效就行了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为何火狐窗口宽度不能任意变小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459023 小到300就不能再变小了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-05-02 9:56
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04如何修改字符界面的字体大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459024 字符界面的字体太小太细了，看久了眼睛很酸，请问有人知道么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-05-02 9:59
<iMadper_Killing> im
<iMadper_Killing> imtxc_unhappy: 你奶奶的
<iMadper_Killing> imtxc_unhappy: 也不知道你丫在线不在线
<iMadper_Killing> imtxc_unhappy: 净挂着这么个unhappy的破nick
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 贵c还在用bzr...
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Ubuntu 中gcc 编译简单c语言问题,我知道这个问题很肤浅,还望各位大侠帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459025 前两天虚拟机刚装上Ubuntu 听说里面gcc是编译c/c++利器,闲来无事就写了几个简单程序,涉及到有数学运算函数,头文件也加了<math.h>编译时也没提找不到"math.
<^k^>  ─> h",但就是提示"sqrt()"函数未定义,看网上论坛说编译时j加上"-lm",也加了,但编译器还是一口咬定"sqrt()"函数未定义,但在fedora下加上"-lm"问题就 …
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 帽帽今天还上班？
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 不上呀
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 我在家呢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.10 minidwep-gtk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459026 Ubuntu 13.10升級到14.10 我下載minidwep-gtk-40420-ubuntu-32bit.deb安裝之後執行 sudo minidwep-gtk 不能運行. 有人遇到這種狀況嗎? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jaures168 — 2014-05-02 10:57
<tracyone> :-[推荐个vpn，付费的那种～
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu双屏Flash全屏显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459027 笔记本有时候需要外接一个显示器，达到双屏的效果，女朋友用来看电影，我则看自己的新闻，互不耽误。但是美中不足的是，外接屏幕flash最大化的时候，不能在另一个屏幕内进行操作，否则最大化的Fla
<^k^>  ─> sh屏幕就会失效，变成最小的。如果想实现最大化，又可以在另一个屏幕上进行操作，需要修改flash的程序，因为它不是开源的，所以只能 …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 14.04下使用Sublime Text 3 编译C++文件提示编码错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459029 想在ubuntu用sublime text写些小程序（ACM的代码），ubuntu下的eclipse CDT感觉总有这些那些的小毛病，不顺心。 可是当我编译代码时会提示：Decode error - output not utf-8，如果代码中没有cin
<^k^>  ─> 语句的话一切正常。 好吧，这是个很普遍的问题了。可是问题时我按照google出来的答案，设置 "coding": "cp936", 后，sublime text依旧提示：Deco …
<lainme> tracyone: green vpn?
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 妈的，18摸的酒店协议价格真好
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 真要去淘宝搞个18摸的工牌了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 目前Ubuntu 14.04的iso不支持UEFI启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459030 用系统带的启动盘创建器生成一份USB安装版本，发现竟然不带EFI目录。 请问目前这个版本是不是没办法从USB选择UEFI启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zengyi — 2014-05-02 12:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 愚儿的话 : 一日,我带两岁多的儿子到菜场买菜,菜场上有人把田螺肉放在一个小盆子里卖,儿子看见了惊奇地对我说,妈妈,怎么这么肚脐呀。     
<jiero> cherrot  看到了 :)
<jiero> windows 7 wtf!!!
<jiero> science...
<jiero> too many things to worry about
<freeflying> GarageBand这货有人用嘛
<jiero> freeflying: 有好多教程吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子。
<jiero> cherrot: 睡醒了？
<cherrot> jiero, 早呀～
<freeflying> jiero: 这货对我毛用也没啊
<jiero> cherrot: 早啊。昨天我开着电脑头晕乎乎的睡了，刚想起来我喝了一点酒。。。原来如此。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 弱爆了
<jiero> cherrot: 我属于南方那种酒精不消化体质
<jiero> 不分解
 * jiero 整体来说北方基因不够多。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。今天还是没空处理。晚上再说拉。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 处理什么
<jiero> cherrot: 网站看看该改什么地方了。
<cherrot> jiero, 恩
<jiero> cherrot: 忽悠人我太弱了。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 既然是供人使用的 起码第一个页面是查询页面才对
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Liunx14.04安装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459031 系统提示： bug:soft lockup-cup#3 stuck for22s[systemd-udevd:115] cu: 3pid:115 试问该如何 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyztty — 2014-05-02 13:50
<jiero> cherrot: 对。第一个界面应该是简单的。
<chenxiongfei> 鸟哥不知道在不在台湾的IRC
<caleb-> 鸟哥不用 ubuntu 的吧
<caleb-> 他在啥 channel 出没就不清楚了
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|: 怎么。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 能活多少年 : 一个妻子,对丈夫整天在家里闷着看电视,抽烟袋锅子的生活很是不满。 有一天,妻子实在忍不住了,便对丈夫训斥道:"我跟你讲一件事:野猪能活50年,而家猪只能活5年；野狗能活20年,家狗却只有8年的寿命。这说明生命在于运动。看看你,整天在家里趴着,跟
<^k^>  ─> 乌龟一样......" 丈夫反驳道:"亲爱的,请问乌龟能活多少年?" 妻子:"这......" 
 * jiero 摸摸 cuihao
 * cuihao 抱抱 jiero
<chenxiongfei> IRC机器人很幽默
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 个人推荐Ubuntu下好用的音乐播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459032 使用Google chrome浏览器的扩展程序享听音乐播放器，支持本地和在线播放、歌词，完美解决Ubuntu下听歌问题，So cool! 统计信息: 发表于 由 joe1122 — 2014-05-02 15:15
<freeflying> jiero: http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Destinations-cTop-g1-a_Mode.expanded
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Best Destinations in the World - Travelers' Choice Awards - TripAdvisor
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 我的 nick 怎么变了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 我的Y460好像怎么又不能搞特效了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459033 以前用这个电脑玩过3D特效。 有日子没玩了。 这现在重装12.04，怎么好像无论如何都不能开启特效了呢？ 是不是和这个显卡驱动有关系？ （我是双显卡，ATI 5650和集显） 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bar
<^k^>  ─> castar — 2014-05-02 16:44
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|, freeflying , jiero , cherrot 早啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 上哪儿还能找到12.04LTS的特效指导帖子啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459034 不敢装14.04的人，却找不到12.04的配置方法了…… 以前能玩特效的，同一台电脑！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 barcastar — 2014-05-02 16:51
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Y460从12.04升级到12.10居然还能有问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459035 居然遇到这种情况： 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 barcastar — 2014-05-02 17:09
<imtxc> cherrot: 你调好的 darktable 配置给我一份呗
<cherrot> imtxc, d7000的？ 不能算好 但凑活能用了
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩
<cherrot> imtxc, 就是肤色还是不太准确 需要微调
<imtxc> cherrot: 肤色。。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 怎么给你？
<cherrot> imtxc, 稍等
<imtxc> cherrot: 邮箱呗
<cherrot> imtxc, http://code.bulix.org/uom3re-86145
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<cherrot> imtxc, 执行就好了 如果怕不保险 可以先备份 ~/.config/darktable/library.db
<imtxc> cherrot: ok
<cherrot> imtxc, 可以设置成自动应用该basecurve映射
<imtxc> 我试试
<imtxc> cherrot: 逆光的照片天都白色了，怎么破
<cherrot> imtxc, 本来就是
<cherrot> imtxc, 逆光小心烧坏相机
<imtxc> cherrot: 我又没拍太阳
<cherrot> imtxc, 逆光要避开天空 不然肯定大面积过爆
<imtxc> cherrot: 那么小心做什么
<imtxc> cherrot: 论坛里面那些二手为啥卖那么贵
<cherrot> imtxc, 和小心没关系啊  大面积过曝了还看什么
<imtxc> cherrot: 一个货06年的镜头居然都拿出来买，还有收据。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 我问谁去。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 估计那人买来就打算出的
<imtxc> 用了8年的17 55 都卖 5500
<cherrot> imtxc, 0.o
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: ping
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: pong
<imtxc> i
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<cherrot> imtxc, basecurve 这东西是有工具自动“猜想”的，见我再 flickr 发的那个帖子
<caleb-> 好镜头本来就抗跌价
<caleb-> 以前显微镜都可以转手好几次
<abineQ> gebjgd: 哥
<abineQ> gebjgd: 好久没见你在线了
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> gebjgd: 一切还好吧？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHN2IP0ZWAACPmyc0nrAAAMY4gBTV0wAAI-z702.jpg 大爷~这伞什么牌子的?
<gebjgd> abineQ, 已经失业在家了
<gebjgd> abineQ, 等6月1日去新公司
<abineQ> 换工作了？
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> gebjgd: 好好休息一段时间
<abineQ> 保持活力
<gebjgd> abineQ, 是啊 5月份 带薪假期
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> 新工作的公司远么？
<abineQ> 还是在附近，上班方便一点
<gebjgd> abineQ, 搬家
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> 新公司有负责搬家费用吧
<abineQ> 有的公司有的
<abineQ> 为了招到牛人
<October22> 这和牛人的关系是
<October22> 福利
<abineQ> 牛人的话，公司开出的优厚条件啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome3桌面打开的新窗口总在左上角，如何设置记住上次的位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459036 gnome3桌面打开的新窗口总在左上角，如何设置记住上次的位置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yx91490 — 2014-05-02 18:38
<abineQ> 吃饭去
<abineQ> 回来再聊
<October22> 哦
<abineQ> 我以为我不回来了
<abineQ> 没想到，还是这里亲切
<gebjgd> abineQ, 不知道
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> 回来再聊
<abineQ> 吃饭先
<chenxiongfei> abineQ: 公司也太好了吧
<abineQ> 胃口越来越小了
<abineQ> 吃两碗就不吃了
<abineQ> imtxc: 捏捏
<abineQ> archl呢？
<abineQ> luojie
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/mountain-hardwear-setter-pants-upf-50-for-men~p~5074h/?filterString=s~mountain-hardware%2Fclothing~d~5%2Fmens-clothing~d~15%2F&colorFamily=03  来不来?
<^k^> iMadper|-_-|: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/mountain-hardwear-setter-pants-upf-50-for-men/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nUiIBkJZAAEkqCReGcMAALrFAMZacsAASTA079.jpg 服务员,来杯出水芙蓉！结果。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 最近不买东西了
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 咋了?
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 没有购买欲啊。。。。
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 你这是病, 得电
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 前段时间买了很多没用的东西
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 电了啊，北京的火电治疗效果不行
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 手表?
<caleb-> 就是，要核电~
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 好多，都忘了
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 好吧. 你的手表到了吗?
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 国内物流今天已经在派送了
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 上班当当就能收到
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 真不容易.
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: **BUT**
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 我不确定我的手表在那个包裹里面
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 恩, 不太会吧...
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 看了下评论貌似收到空箱子的挺多
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 卧槽..
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 你的表价值多少呀?
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 1250
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 我去, 你丫有钱.
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 1300卖了。。。。
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 我去... 还是你们赚钱狠
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 姥姥！！ 3个月赚 50，这个算狠？
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 不错了
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/999398.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=316a44d28989445582f9e8076f9784ab#product-detail
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【艾利和Astell&Kern AK10】艾利和（Iriver） Astell&Kern AK10 DAC智能手机便携解码器 支持苹果iphone5s iOS 安卓 计算机系统等 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:1699.00
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 这货...
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: smzdm上有人对我的降噪耳机感兴趣
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 忘了你用的啥降噪耳机了
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 爱尔兰的?
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: planetalpha这个
<imtxc> 次哦
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 并不认识这个牌子..
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 求助：sudo nautilus报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459038 我用VMware Workstation安装了Ubuntu14.04 先设置了root密码 Code: sudo passwd root 然后获取root权限 Code: su root 然后想打开文件管理器 Code: sudo nautilus 前两天可以打开，但是今天突然不能打开了，有个空白框一闪就关闭了，Term
<^k^>  ─> inal显示如下内容： (nautilus:6678): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was no …
<imtxc> 现在哪个网站能看电视直播
<jusss> imtxc: 我们有电视直播？
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: cntv
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 不开玩笑地说
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: |-^-|
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 在SFO买得，100刀呢
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 俺了解的少, 不了解... 可能比较少平价耳机, 所以我不知道吧
<happyaron> 为毛觉得这么无聊
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|:
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> 无聊ing
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 看老电影去呀
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|: 不想看电影
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: ... 听歌去
<happyaron> 刚刚听吐血了
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 去医院呀
<happyaron> 没真吐。。。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 哦...
<happyaron> 就是不想听了。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 我这人太实在
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|: ？
<happyaron> 啥意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何关闭USB无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459039 本本自带的无线网卡不支持AP功能，外接一个USB的无线网卡用来开启hotspot，但是不知道怎么安全的拔出USB网卡。 umount不行，因为不是U盘。 lsusb可以看到这个网卡，显示的是： Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Commu
<^k^>  ─> nications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n 想用eject指令，但是不知道eject后面的设备名应该怎么写。 尝试过如下三条指令 eject Atheros\ Communications eject AR9271\ 8 …
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 太实在了, 你说吐血, 我就信了
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 电影都不看, 那是很难打发无聊的
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|: 身边没有妹子，lol
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 介绍我们组 qiao 给你认识?
<happyaron> qiao 事男的吧。。。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 我去, 这你都检查过了?
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|: 求当当办别的事情的时候好像听他说过是个爷们
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 哦...
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 你去约妹子们出来玩儿嘛
<happyaron> iMadper|-_-|: 在家陪老妈呢。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 我现在, 也是...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何关闭USB无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459040 本本自带的无线网卡不支持AP功能，外接一个USB的无线网卡用来开启hotspot，但是不知道怎么安全的拔出USB网卡。 umount不行，因为不是U盘。 lsusb可以看到这个网卡，显示的是： Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Commu
<^k^>  ─> nications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n 想用eject指令，但是不知道eject后面的设备名应该怎么写。 尝试过如下三条指令 eject Atheros\ Communications eject AR9271\ 8 …
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: CNTV 靠谱！
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 我知道呀
<imtxc> happyaron， iMadper|-_-| 啥？ qiao 求当当办事然后暴露了性别？
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: cntv有钱, 推广的又不好, 看起来肯定不卡
<imtxc> ||||
<jusss> happyaron: ubuntu出平板了吗
<iMadper|-_-|> jusss: 快了
<happyaron> 下了。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: 恩.
<happyaron> 或许一会儿更无聊了再来。
<iMadper|-_-|> happyaron: ...
<zhengxx> hello,test
<hoxily> zhengxx: 晚上好,人类
<jiero> happyaron: 你到家里了啊
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|-_-|
<hoxily> jusss: 北京去了吗?
<zhengxx> test irssi ,no chinese input
<jusss> hoxily: 没有
<jusss> hoxily: 你新工作怎么样了
<jusss> hoxily: 还适应不
<hoxily> jusss: 没怎么上心找,闲在家,:(
<jusss> hoxily: 哦
<jusss> hoxily: 我先在在家干活
<hoxily> jusss: 手头还有一些钱,租房6月27到期,不太急的样子.
<jusss> hoxily: 6月27貌似是我们发毕业证的日子，好巧
<jusss> hoxily: 我打算6月1回学校
<hoxily> jusss: 你在家做什么?
<jusss> hoxily: 磨丝
<jusss> hoxily: 就是搞烤羊肉串那个串子
<hoxily> jusss: 手工打造还是工场批量生产啊?
<jusss> hoxily: 手工活
<hoxily> jusss: 对了,你家在哪里来着,我忘了.
<hoxily> 新疆?
<jusss> hoxily: 河北邢台
<alvin_rxg> ,黑龙江
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你竟然活了
 * alvin_rxg 继续装死
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 别呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 半年不见一次活人
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还记得你去年夏天给我发的豆瓣追女文章
<alvin_rxg> 然后嘞?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没有然后了
<alvin_rxg> :-/
 * hoxily freenode服务器对whois请求回应:WHOIS :This command could not be completed because it has been used recently, and is rate-limited.
<alvin_rxg> alles in ordnung
<zhengxx> 又来了，装了一个五笔输入法，测试
<zhengxx> irssi私聊是用什么命令
<alvin_rxg> /msg
<jusss>  /msg /query试试
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你是啥专业的呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我是将机械设备遵循人的意志在实际中跑来跑去的专业
<iMadper|-_-|> alvin_rxg: 司机呀
<iMadper|-_-|> alvin_rxg: 师傅, 三元桥去不去呀?
<hoxily> zhengxx: http://www.irssi.org/documentation 看看这里有没有提到.
<^k^> ⇪ t: Irssi - The client of the future
<zhengxx> 我看看help慢慢测试
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那你们那讲什么能让机械设备干活的语言
<hoxily> zhengxx: 我收到你发给我的privmsg了
<zhengxx> 对一个说话呢
<iMadper|-_-|> zhengxx: 孩子, 你应该去看一个irc的wiki教程去
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 切糕。。。。
<imtxc> 我擦！！！！
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 啥???
<imtxc> 节操呢！！
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 舌尖2 啊
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 你说啥呢?
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 哦, 第几集?
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 3
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 现在的
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 第四集都播完了呀
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 啥？
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 我怎么不知道
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 今天早上中央台拨的呀
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 今天不是才开始播第三集么
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 啊???
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 啊???????
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 看到葡萄干我就有预感要上切糕，果不其然
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 你穿越了？
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 今天播的是 舌尖上的中国 4 厨房的秘密
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 如此看来, 可能是第一步
<iMadper|-_-|> 部
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 。。 对啊
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: nb..
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 神盾局特工 看没看?
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 超越我的理解能力了，上一集有本帮菜大师的菜我以为就是贵的了，今天居然看到切糕了。。 我看他以后播啥
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 除了茶叶蛋还能上啥
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 没了...
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 只有茶叶蛋和方便面了
<imtxc> 这个节目看来是终结季
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 神盾不错？ 我还没看
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 挺好的, 第二季死活不出来, 好伤心
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: http://194.71.107.80/search/shield/0/99/0
<^k^> iMadper|-_-|: ⇪ The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site
<imtxc> 其实我在等龙门镖局的第二季
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: letv也有.
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 龙门镖局? 干嘛的?
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 搞笑的?
<imtxc> iMadper|-_-|: 宁财神编剧的，去年播的
<iMadper|-_-|> imtxc: 哦
<freeflying> imtxc: iMadper|-_-| http://item.jd.com/1082142.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【联想S860】联想 S860 3G手机（钛金灰） WCDMA/GSM 双卡双待 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:1599.00
<freeflying> 这个牛逼，4000mah的电池
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qIqIa4QwAAD_PmC_1n8AALrEwFATkMAAP9W297.jpg 这大哥太博学了！
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 手雷一样
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 华为的荣耀3x如何
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 我也不知道... 我不怎么关注手机, 我就觉得mx3就挺好的了..
<zhengxx> <@iMadper|-_-|> freeflying:   像这种给单独一个说话是用的什么命令，半天没找到，请指教
<iMadper|-_-|> zhengxx: 输入别人名字 + :
<chenxiongfei> 有 奇虎360公司的吗？
<iMadper|-_-|> zhengxx: 然后直接跟你想说的话
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 怎么改名字了？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 拿360的offer了?
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 怎么改了?
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 有奇虎360的公司的仁兄吗
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 我认识的有在360的
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 你拿到360offer了?
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 我希望能获得推荐
<zhengxx> <@iMadper|-_-|>： 呵呵，那不每次还要把别人的名字复制下来么
<iMadper|-_-|> zhengxx: 不用输入 <@>
<iMadper|-_-|> zhengxx: tab可以自动补全
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 可以用tab补全
<zhengxx> 好的
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 可以帮你问问
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 你认识的那位是运维的吗？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 我不晓得他做啥的...
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 不是朋友, 只是认识.
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 我关注到 奇虎在招运维，所以希望能争取获得面试的机会。
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 自己投简历不行?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘无法安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459041 只有一次进入live模式，但又重启了，再没成功过。 CPU 英特尔 Pentium 4 631 (单核) 主板 (英特尔 945GC (Lakeport-GC) + ICH7) 内存 2 GBytes 显卡 英特尔 GMA950 硬盘 希捷 ST3160815AS 显示器 宏碁 AL1916W 网卡 瑞昱 Semiconductor RTL813
<^k^>  ─> 9 PCI Fast Ethernet NIC [A/B/C] 声卡 英特尔 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio [A1] 统计信息: 发表于 由 出其东门 — 2014-05-02 22:04
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: 我有个朋友之前在360做PM, 后来实在呆不下去了
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: lol~ pm的话, 在360确实悲惨
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 运维还好, 不会太膈应
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 我可做不了pm，我只是希望做自己熟悉的工作
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 快帮我问问啦，自己投简历，那些人太慢了
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 五一之后了
<chenxiongfei> 我等百度一个offer等了2个星期，结果我去了，获得很不理想的结局
<zhengxx> 大公司还是内部推荐的比较好
<iMadper|-_-|> zhengxx: 小公司才看内推, 大公司都不在意内推不内推的
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 互联网公司很辛苦的
<zhengxx> 我们公司招android 开发和JAVA开发的，有人来么
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 我打算去做PM了
<chenxiongfei> 我去面试，百度的大师，说他们运维对于基础架构，一键生成，java的，也不透露一丁点细节
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 你现在这么高的title了, pm有啥好的???
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 你五一帮我问问啦
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 得五一之后了
<chenxiongfei>  iMadper|-_-| 速度决定成败呀
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 下周一, 周日都不行
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 为什么是工作日问呢
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 我认识那个人, 是朋友的朋友.
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 你做pm一定得脾气好，我们公司pm都被人家追着骂
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 屌丝攻城狮啊
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 我去, 这么高level已经不是屌丝了好伐??!!!!
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 已经是我毕生宏愿了
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: 我非常nice的
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: title不值钱的，随便搞
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 我老板说了，我名片上印个vp他也没意见
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 印ceo好了. 或者founder?
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 你还需要非常有爱，不然程序猿被会认为你跟他们抢妞
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: 我还都打酱油了，肯定不跟他们抢妞了
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 你是程序员吗？
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 没意义啊，有不拿钱
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 不是呀, 我是水产养殖的
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: 出于什么心理才让你有想法去做pm？
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 不敢晒工资就不能说自己穷.
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|:   为什么选择传统行业呢？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 专业就是这个
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 我喜欢互联网公司，因为步伐快，有种喜欢SM的倾向吧
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 一周六天, 每天12小时, 你喜欢不?
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 你先晒晒你的
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 那看12小时做什么啦？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 写代码呀
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: debug
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 如果你喜欢钓鱼，一天钓12小时，你也不会觉得累呀
<freeflying> chenxiongfei: 做靠谱产品啊
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 水产养殖不是钓鱼的..
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 养什么？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 观赏鱼
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 养螃蟹？
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 养龙鱼？
 * iMadper|-_-| 理解不了有人做运维是出于喜欢...
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 有网站吗？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 没
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 我做运维是出于喜欢
 * iMadper|-_-| 难道是喜欢那种冬天半夜四点被报警电话叫起来不得不爬出热被窝的感觉? 
<zhengxx> 运维有啥 做的，做网站还能出产品，运维能出啥
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 运维能出集群，能出架构
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 运维能核查产品质量
<zhengxx> 默默奉献的人么
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 运维能增强业务用户体验
<freeflying> zhengxx: 去看看BAT运维的收入去
<iMadper|-_-|> 媒婆不在
<iMadper|-_-|> 不然让他说下自己的收入
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: T们有15-18个月的
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 15吧, 我记得我问过
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 但是, 半夜要从被窝里爬出来, 接受不能..
<freeflying> iMadper|-_-|: 那是平均
<iMadper|-_-|> freeflying: 就是要看平均呀
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 晚上被吵醒，是非常棒的感觉
<yaguang> 五年以上经验的 运维 绝对不比 开发 薪水少
<zhengxx> freeflying: 不能看收入吧，搞开发的也高吧
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: ... 手机设置个闹铃, 每80分钟响一次, 然后去睡觉.
<chenxiongfei> yaguang: 你怎么知道我5年了
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 一下子就满足了你的冤枉了
<chenxiongfei> yaguang: 难道上次我说过你，你看了记录？
<yaguang> 我五年前 就 是看好 运维的 经验价值高
<yaguang> 所以  第一份工作干的就是 那个方向
<iMadper|-_-|> 经验多了, 工资都不低
<yaguang> 但是开发 其实 就是比较专一的一个方向
<yaguang> 上升空间 也就那样
<yaguang> 开发牛b了 就是往架构师 走
<chenxiongfei> yaguang: 其实每个行业都有存在的意义，这些都不是必然的，主要是还是明确自己的方向
<yaguang> 不然  比不过 运维的
<yaguang> chenxiongfei, 当然啊,缺了谁都不行的
<chenxiongfei> yaguang:  运维跟开发讲究的是一个合作关系
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 养观赏鱼也不例外，包括鱼缸
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 恩
<yaguang> 但是 我没坚持了啊
<zhengxx> 这年头会运维的会开发，会开发的会运维，都是全才
<imtxc> soff
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|:我也养了蚂蚁，淘宝买的一个小盒子，里面有几百个兄弟
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 观赏蚂蚁运动
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 现在富士通有水下监控器, 能做全套的监控和自动化控制
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 那些是环控吗？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 不知道. 还没买
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 观赏鱼不可以24小时开灯吧
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 鱼也会累
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 直接用自然光就好
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 水温倒是要控制一下
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 有种专吃鱼粑粑的那种鱼叫什么？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 清道夫?
 * iMadper|-_-| 吃宵夜
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 就是它 “清道夫” 这类鱼很棒
<arch> 二进制，截取后4位可以用&0xf，截取前四位怎么办？
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: ?? 什么情况?
<October22> 没情况
<iMadper|-_-|> OctoberSB: 换个名字
<October22> iMadper|-_-|: 一大波基佬来袭…
<iMadper|-_-|> OctoberSB: 说你呢, 换个名字.
<chenxiongfei> 淘宝注重学历吗？
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 这货冲你来的?
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 淘宝注重学历吗？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 不知道诶...
<chenxiongfei> October22: OctoberSB 没有这个名字啊
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 你又不是应届, 还会有公司注重你学历?
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 借你个帽子, 必要的时候可以t他
<October22> 都是开玩笑的啦
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 因为我看他们社招都有学历
<Azurewrath> 忘掉在改nick对所有频道生效了，我去……
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|:  怎么可以在IRC踢人？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 有帽子就可以.
<October22> 他们故意恶搞我
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 怎么在IRC踢人？
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 哦, 认识的呀
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 这是什么给你。  23:03
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: irc频道如何踢人
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 帽子是啥？
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 名字前面的@!
<iMadper|-_-|> @
<October22> op
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我不知道我是否可以量化的答案。  23:04
<chenxiongfei> 我这里只能看到 五角星
<October22> 不知道你的客户端有提示没，刚才应该可以看到他的op操作
<chenxiongfei> 名字前面有五角星
<October22> 那就是啦
<chenxiongfei> October22: 给我一个帽子
<October22> 我的帽子回收了
<chenxiongfei> October22: 如何获得帽子？
<October22> 有帽子的人给
<chenxiongfei> 上次我就有帽子，但是我不知道到怎么使用
<October22> iMadper|-_-|: 刚才是Linux贴吧的IRC频道的人恶搞，他们比较贪玩
<iMadper|-_-|> 哦.
<MeaCu1pa> 贴吧...
<zhengxx> issi怎么在终端上面向上翻页，我这边只能看到当屏的
<zhengxx> irssi
<iMadper|-_-|> MeaCu1pa: 胖叔你失踪好久了
<MeaCu1pa> zhengxx: 默认是PGUP
<MeaCu1pa> iMadper|-_-|: 单位上网不便
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 你也是北京的用户
<MeaCu1pa> iMadper|-_-|: 黑莓客户端又烂
<iMadper|-_-|> MeaCu1pa: 不给外网?
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: 恩.
<MeaCu1pa> iMadper|-_-|: 给，http proxy
<xxu> zhengxx: page up/down 翻页吧，不过我觉得这个得看具体终端的实现
<iMadper|-_-|> MeaCu1pa: 大摩威武.
<October22> 是这个键
<chenxiongfei> October22: 广东省清远市
<zhengxx> xxu: mac book pro
<October22> 不过是半屏
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna: 在吗？
<xxu> zhengxx: Terminal.app?
<zhengxx> 装的虚拟 机，用的向上箭头
<xxu> zhengxx: 就是自带的终端？
<zhengxx> 用的linux
<October22> 你的行为很不礼貌
<zhengxx> xxu:翻不动
<xxu> zhengxx: fn + up/down
<chenxiongfei> October22: 很抱歉
<zhengxx> xxu: thx可以 了
<October22> 自己看看即可，干嘛贴
<iMadper|-_-|> 还好, 信息本来就是公开的, 不想公开可以戴斗篷
 * iMadper|-_-| nnnd, 我记得我有个斗篷的, 怎么丢了...
<October22> 我不反对私自看
<October22> 你改nick时没…
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 登陆了, 就有
<October22> 要用个命令
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 后来, 我有gateway cloak
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 不过无所谓了
<iMadper|-_-|> October22: 过些天要个社区的cloak去
<October22> 这个隐身衣是什么原理啊？
<October22> 我一直没注册就没要
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: October22 你们两个讨论什么有趣的事情呢？
<October22> 隐藏你看到的ip啊
<chenxiongfei> BOT
<chenxiongfei> 用goagent项目代理
<October22> irc有解决方案
<chenxiongfei> October22: 分享给我们
<October22> 那就是隐身衣
<iMadper|-_-|> chenxiongfei: google  freenode cloak   会有faq的
<October22> 我登录过mobileread的irc服务器，他自动给我隐身
<chenxiongfei>  已经看不到你了
<chenxiongfei> whois 已经看不到你了
<October22> 我没隐身啊
<chenxiongfei> October22: 延迟问题，我敲了，现在才显示
<October22> ni
<October22> 我建议你还是用专门的irc客户端
<October22> 不然延时…
<October22> Thunderbi也仅是够用
 * iMadper|-_-| 碎叫
<October22> 晚安，下了。
<chenxiongfei> iMadper|-_-|: 这么早睡觉了
<CyrusYzGTt> 通过手机热点设置终于有网上了
<CyrusYzGTt> 死联通， 都货到付款了， 竟然还是直接断网了
<knownbad> fivesheep: There?
 * hoxily morning all
<perr> SSD上装系统。grub总是出问题。求解
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • DistroWatch采访深度linux的王勇 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459049 话说project leader就是项目负责人的意思，类似于CEO？ http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20140428 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-05-03 2:57
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-03
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • inux上月市场份额上涨0.09% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459050 Net Application公布了上月操作系统的市场份额，其中开源操作系统Linux较前月增长了0.09%，占操作系统1.58%。已经被微软停止技术支持的Windows XP占据26.29%，绝大部分被中国市场所提高，Windows XP在中国市场份额至
<^k^>  ─> 少为六成。 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 — 2014-05-03 8:08
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu手机将成下代主流移动设备的10个理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459051 来源:ZDNet 今年Ubuntu将推出自己的手机产品。随着越来越多的主流厂商开始成为硬件提供商，有人可能会打赌说Linux将慢慢地渗透到每个市场。然而安卓和iOS已经掌握了庞大的美国客户群，那
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开发者鼓励计划：移植应用 得Firefox OS手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459052 来源:魔智网 活动面向拥有丰富HTML5开发经验的开发者开放，如果目前你已经在其它平台发布的某款应用比较流行并获得广泛好评，那么将它移植到Firefox OS，你将有机会获得由Mozilla免费送出
<^k^>  ─> 的Firefox OS开发者参考手机－Flame。 Flame手机是专为开发者定制，一款专注于帮助Web开发者进行应用开发的硬件[1]。它的强大之处在于开发 …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 求助--14.04 64位安装32位软件draftsight出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459053 报错如图所示 具体报错内容如下： (Reading database ... (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Reading database ... 35% (Read
<^k^>  ─> ing database ... 40% (Reading database ... 45% (Reading database ... 50% (Reading database ... 55% (Reading database ... 60% (Reading database ... 65% (Reading database ... 70% (Rea …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 14.04 amd64中简单的文件操作出错，bug？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459054 Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <string.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <unistd.h> #include <fcntl.h> #define SEC_SIZE         0x200 typedef unsigned char u8; typedef unsigned int u32; int main(int argc, char* argv[]) {    int r
<^k^>  ─> et = -1;    int in, out;    u8 buf[SEC_SIZE];    in = open("in.bin", O_WRONLY);    if(in < 0)    {       printf("file in.bin open failed!\n");       goto exit0;   …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 那个UNITY左侧边栏，怎么缩小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459068 前天还会呢，昨天和今天就不会了……………… 那写图标也太大个儿了……用笔记本的实在伤不起…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 barcastar — 2014-05-03 10:14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教，在ubuntu里怎么切换双显卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459069 我的电脑是联想的Y460。 不管我从windows7出来的时候，用的是哪个显卡，进入ubuntu之后，独显的指示灯都是点亮的。 而我的“附加驱动”那里写的是专有驱动已经激活却没有在使用。 所以我茫然
<^k^>  ─> 、不知所措…… 到底要怎样才能切换显卡？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 barcastar — 2014-05-03 10:18
<freeflying> &……）￥）！
<freeflying> &&&&
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 99%的新移动恶意程序是针对Android http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459072 安全公司 F-Secure的2014年Q1报告（PDF）显示，新发现的移动恶意程序绝大多数是针对Google 的开源操作系统Android。这很大程度上是因为Android的市场统治地位，以及版本碎片化所导致的更新不一致和第三
<^k^>  ─> 方应用市场的繁荣。 Android上面并不是恶意程序泛滥成灾，安全研究人员只是发现了277种新的恶意程序家族，其中275种是针对Android，1种是 …
<yunfan> tmd 我上ubuntuone的网站去下载打包的zip
<yunfan> 老是下了10m就断掉
<yunfan> 远不如上次去google下GR数据
<imtxc> 看吧 后悔了吧
<imtxc> 让你用 u1
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • sudo apt-get 进行到一半断电了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459075 请问一下apt-get insta下载到一半（文件比较大）不小心断电了，重启还有吗？怎么找回？又或者平时假如在下载，有事需要关机，能保存已经下载到东西吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinchizhe — 2014-05-03 11:18
<yunfan> 嗯 还好是61以后停止 我去帝都回来还来得及去屯溪的机器备份下
<freeflying> yunfan: 有多少资料啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 900mb+
<yunfan> 主要是书 我觉得
<yunfan> goolge更坑爹
<yunfan> 从他网站下android sdk 的64位版 结果是32bit的elf
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Pycharm在ubuntu下字体美化，有什么好的办法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459076 Pycharm的字体一旦现实出来和Sublime Text还有其他的软件简直差了一大截。 字体快要闪瞎眼睛了。在Pycharm里面更换字体显示的效果都是很差。 用的是Java7。请问有什么好的办法？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 jsdhzhang — 2014-05-03 12:02
<jusss> alpha080: (display (+  1 1)) 输出的怎么不是2呀
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：Ubuntu14.04下如何安装Atheros ar9380无线驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459077 lspci显示网卡信息： 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device abcd (rev 01) 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<^k^>  ─> 有线正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunfires — 2014-05-03 12:38
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在使用手机流量上网， ，
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 大师求点化
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 安卓手机的 热点功能， 有 WIFI 还有 USB 连接，
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省流量被迫下线，，
<jiero> onlylove: 我一定要戒酒。。。喝一点，我就撑不到23点半。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我都一点不敢喝了，你还能喝……
<jiero> onlylove:  我喝了大约 50ml 红酒，或者5% 酒精的250ml 鸡尾酒 都导致了严重问题。。。
<jiero> 晕了
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 偶尔喝酒挺好的
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 对皮肤有帮助，但是不用贪杯
 * jiero 现在真不敢想象以前喝下 300ml 白酒是怎么做到的。。。
<chenxiongfei> onlylove:  me too “一杯倒”
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 对很多人来说是那样。
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 我不倒，但是不舒服。
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我是胃不舒服
 * jiero 喝酒之后只要不闻到烟味，基本不会有大碍
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 问你个问题，为啥人家熬梨水，都是甜甜的，为何我熬出来却没有味道，除了一丁点梨子的味道
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 我不知道梨水。
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 你得多吃巧克力
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 我知道冰糖梨汁
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你加冰糖了么
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 我买了3个梨子，然后切片放水里面煮了
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 。。。
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 和巧克力啥关系
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 要加糖的。。。
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 干，没加冰糖
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 也可以加各种糖。
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 我家经常用喜糖
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 做各种用糖的菜肴时候用喜糖代替
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove 喜糖什么时候给我发一份
<onlylove> jiero: 你先把你那堆小姑娘们介绍我一个
<onlylove> 虽然很难受，还是要出去吃饭……
 * onlylove 需要看医生
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 煮的时间要长 笨
<jiero> onlylove:  不适合你。
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 另外要小火 慢煮
<jiero> onlylove:  也不适合我。
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，直接不给我机会你！
<gebjgd> jiero, 发来看看
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无从下脚 : 某邋遢男,独居。 一日邀请女友来玩,女友站在房门前犹豫半天不进。 某男:"为何不进?" 女友观察良久,曰:"无从下脚！" 某男:"你跟我身后,踩着我的脚印进来,肯定不会跌跤！"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rfCIKdqzAAF4VUXx3OAAALrIgJ6M_oAAXht078.jpg 这花长得真形象
<chenxiongfei> ALL:我就说咋不甜，原来得慢慢的，呵呵，味道不错
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 笨
<paulnabarro> hello
<^k^> paulnabarro:点点点.  14:14
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 泡妞也是如此
<onlylove_> 靠，掉线了，刚看到亮点
<paulnabarro> :-S
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么亮点？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 嗯？没看到呢，
<jiero> gebjgd onlylove 人家都有男朋友好不。
<jiero> gebjgd onlylove 基本都有
<gebjgd> jiero, 不怕
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你要教 jiero 挖墙脚吗？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那是能力的体现
<tracyone> 我想买个无线键盘+鼠标，不带数字键盘，就是不知道市面上的产品对linux系统支持不
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 联想Y400 UEFI引导下 安装ubuntu14.04lts版本 半花屏问题求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459078 legcy模式下安装时没有什么大问题，但是想在uefi的模式下安装14.04 修改了bios后 没想到uefi可以识别14.04的安装U盘，然后高兴的安装 选择第二个条目install ubuntu之后陷入了
<caleb-> tracyone: 一般都支持的
<tracyone> oo
<tracyone> 我也觉得，应该只要支持usb就ok了
<zhengxx> 下午好，各位
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  15:04
<chenxiongfei> date
<chenxiongfei> time
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  15:07
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • xubuntu 14.04 xfce可能有些BUG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459079 xubuntu 14.04可能有个不出世的BUG ，会导致CPU占用奇高 具体是啥，我没发现，也没搞清楚。但是有几个现象 1.I5 4570 单核心经常抽搐性100%，而这个时候界面操作不流畅.其实n330也会这样，只是那个时候n330 已
<freeflying> happyaron: http://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-Canonical-EI_IE230560.11,20.htm
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Working at Canonical | Glassdoor.co.uk
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: ubuntu mob
<MeaCulpa> 。
<chenxiongfei> ubuntu mobile出来了吗？
<chenxiongfei> MeaCulpa: 你在伪装成机器人吗
<MeaCulpa> 差不多
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 大摩的生活如何啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 委屈委屈委屈委屈委屈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459081 猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪猪 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzxtest002 — 2014-05-03 16:16
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 12.04下的SMplayer中文字幕是乱码则么破？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459083 12.04下的SMplayer中文字幕是乱码则么破？？用文本软件打开是正常的！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xifeng6 — 2014-05-03 16:23
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • MakeHuman 1.0 中文界面汉化方法，简单！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459084 MakeHuman 1.0 汉化方法，简单！ （1）到这个页面下载翻译文件 https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/ma ... age/zh_CN/ 点击 v1.0 会弹出一个框，点击 Download for use 即可下载保存的已翻译好的文
<^k^>  ─> 件。 文件名类似 for_use_makehuman_v1-0_english_zh_CN.json （或者直接下载本帖的附件 chinese.ini.txt 文件，下载后去除 .txt 后缀名） chinese.ini.txt （ …
<Ro1ne> 有可能是编码不对。看看SMPlayer能不能改字符编码，如果不能，就把字幕转成支持的编码。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux下如何刷新stdout缓冲区?注意是刷新,而不是关闭. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459085 linux下如何刷新stdout缓冲区?注意是刷新,而不是关闭. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-05-03 16:50
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim 文档函数说明采用 C 风格的伪码原型 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459086 这样写文档是不是清楚些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-05-03 17:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你会救谁呢? : 楼主:李宇春和芙蓉姐姐同时掉水里,你手里有一块砖,你砸谁? 回复:谁救砸谁。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Lubuntu文件夹下面的字体大小如何调整？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459088 请教各位老师，我安装了Lubuntu 12.04，pcmanfm在icon view的模式下，字体的大小如何调整？ 谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-05-03 18:07
<caleb-> 春哥怎么可能掉水里，他会水上飘~
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • lubuntu 12.04运行steam游戏报错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459089 我安装的是64位系统，12.04, 然后很多游戏的界面不显示，打开游戏有音乐，然后后面是黑屏。 然后还有两个游戏干脆不能启动报错，具体如下： Setting breakpad minidump AppID = 214560 Steam_SetMinidumpSteamID
<^k^>  ─> : Caching Steam ID: 76561198112631316 [API loaded no] ERROR: Missing required OpenGL extensions. ERROR: Missing required OpenGL extensions. ERROR: Missing required OpenGL extensions …
<zhengxx> 好无聊啊，明天要上班了
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 是啊，明天又得上班了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 最近装了搜狗输入法，在火狐下不能光标跟随 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459090 系统：ubuntu14。04 现在只有火狐和系统菜单的搜索框 有问题（输入法的字永远在左下角），其他都正常，chrome也是正常的 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhutoufly — 2014-05-03 18:39
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linux下终于有原生渣雷可用了. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459091 Xware Desktop 桌面化迅雷固件 5月1日更新后在Manjaro AMD64下AUR安装直接可用.除了皮肤和插件外,功能与win下迅雷一致,能支持离线和告诉通道.可以和Firefox关联. http://www.cuoan.net/xware-desktop/ 终于不用wine迅雷
<^k^>  ─> 了 统计信息: 发表于 由 少年包青蛙 — 2014-05-03 18:45
<zhengxx> 刚看下云点播，之前的种子被封了。。。。。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 如何从电脑把一些程式放进手机的UBUNTU? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459092 如何从电脑把一些程式放进手机的UBUNTU? 手机的UBUNTU没有声音,如何设置? 如何解决ANDROID VNC自动DISCONNECT? 统计信息: 发表于 由 porsch — 2014-05-03 19:09
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 快播公司都被警察查了
<chenxiongfei> zhengxx: 涉及黄色
<tcstory> hellp
<tcstory> 有谁会java吗？
<tcstory> http://imagebin.org/308766
<tcstory> 正则表达式匹配java，看看我的截图，里面有一个网址没有正确的匹配
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: (http://|www)  匹配任一...是否应该在括号后面来个星星？
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 我试试
<alvin_rxg> tcstory:  (...)[.]? <== 这个逻辑有问题，它可以匹配  http://.baidu.com  <= 第一个点的位置
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 成功了
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: (http://|www\.)*  better than (...)[.]?
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 那我应该怎么改
<happyaron> freeflying: 神马意思
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 将 (http://|www)[.]?  换成  (http://|www\.)*   <== 将 www. 作为一个整体
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 之前的代码你可以试试   http://.baidu.com 这个例子
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04 硬盘安装到了选择所在地的时候闪退，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459093 大家好，我的机型是联想Z475，由于机型较老，不知道为什么用U盘安装12.04和14.04的64位都失败，进入那个Try ubuntu 和 install ubuntu 的界面就完全动不了，所有键盘按键，鼠标都没有用
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 你说的是对的，http://.baidu.com 这个网址也会匹配
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 外拿任意字符来当作网址的话，逻辑也不好…… www.fuck.you 也不对啊……
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 我试试，
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 确实是这样
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: http://data.iana.org/TLD/tlds-alpha-by-domain.txt
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=3.26 kiB ; type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 那个地址是网站的后缀吗？
 * alvin_rxg 继续装死
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 好像都是大写都无所谓吗
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: iana 负责维护的列表，注意多级域名后缀，比如  bla.com.cn,  bla.co.uk
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: ..........
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 域名没有大小写敏感，所以你代码里还要添加大小写无关的 i 开关
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: oh
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: try   HTTP://WWW.BAIDU.COM
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 你看， ^k^ 机器人都能认出来的网址，你的代码也得认出来
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 我试试
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 恩，我的匹配模式没有添加大小写敏感，我改改
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 你上面给我的一堆后缀我怎么添加到正则表达式里面啊
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 一个一个鞋码
<tcstory> 写吗
<alvin_rxg> copy & paste :-/
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道是换个笔记本, 还是给我老笔记本换个ssd
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: http://pastebin.com/0RTTpShM
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: i got it，thanks
<caleb-> zenNamaste: 换个有ssd的笔记本
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 好可怜，你给我的那个地址我被墙了
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: http://code.bulix.org/rxago1-86146
<zenNamaste> caleb-: 老笔记本也是2代i5, 还不算太老
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近干嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 装死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还要装多久
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 泡到德国妞了么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 快了快了，再给我50年
<cherrot> 谁能告诉我 cmake 怎么设置 lib 路径？ cc imtxc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 至于么
<gebjgd> cherrot, 笨
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 你给我的是perl匹配网址的代码啊？
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: yo
<gebjgd> cherrot, 自己看教程
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 看起来好高端的样子
 * gebjgd 出门逛街
<cherrot> gebjgd, 那配置文件看不懂 。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot, 自己琢磨
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 只是让你看看  (\.\b($domain_suffix)\b)+  这个……
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: $domain_suffix = "a|b|c|d|e......";
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 哦
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 你会perl啊？
<cherrot> 添加一个 lib 搜索路径那么难？
<yunfan> 2代i5 额
<yunfan> cherrot: 取决于是否覆盖
<cherrot> yunfan,  是 include_directories 么？ 我需要不覆盖 但其实无所谓
<yunfan> cherrot: 我是说不同的path里可能会有重名的 这样你就要考虑path的顺序了
<cherrot> yunfan, 恩 我是append到最后面  因为编译时它再 /usr/lib 下寻找， 但文件是放在 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ 下了
<xiaoluopc> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2owSIfyYWAACoAid1e34AALrAAM4VbsAAKga882.jpg 你看我英俊不?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • konqueror 在载入网页时,关闭其他标签容易崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459094 在 xubuntu 下试的 装了konqueror kget 使用的kpart-webkit 再多余2个标签的情况下,如果有个标签页在载入网页,关闭其他的标签很容易会导致konqueror崩溃 统计信息: 发表于 由 qadqingkong — 2014-05-0
<^k^>  ─> 3 20:57
<zhengxx> ^k^: 你的头像太帅了
<^k^> zhengxx, 你怎么知道这么多关于我的。  21:06
<zhengxx> ^k^: 你那拉风的外表是隐藏不掉的
<^k^> zhengxx, 我以前没有听说过这样的事情。  21:07
<zhengxx> ^k^: 那是别人不好意思说
<^k^> zhengxx, 有没有必要道歉。  21:09
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 求助；今天安装了Ubuntu13.04，用Winscp连接不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459095 我的sshd 启动成功了，我在虚拟机装的， 在本机（windows7）中能ping通 在ubuntu中也能成功外网 就是无法用Winscp连接成功 错误提示：网络错误：连接被拒绝 本人新手求大神指点一二 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 t757383468 — 2014-05-03 21:08
<jusss_> code.bulix.org 打不开
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 把这个换了
<October21> jusss_: 你怎么和bot聊上了？
<alvin_rxg> jusss_: 你怎么和bot聊上了？
<jusss_> October21: 他不是
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 把贴的换了吧
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: paste.ubuntu.com
<October21> 神马情况？附身了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<October21> alvin_rxg: 又受伤了？
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
<perr> 喵
<perr> 刚弄了个ssd盘,装debian,做grub引导总是不行
<caleb-> perr debian wiki 有个 ssd 指导
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司员工评贵司啊
<perr> caleb-: https://wiki.debian.org/SSD%20Installation
<perr> 这个?
<^k^> ⇪ t: SSD Installation - Debian Wiki
<perr> 这个太费事了.手工比较多
<perr> 而且不是全新安装..
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • fcitx下能否不显示预编辑去固定在句首的光标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459098 好吧，我承认这个问题是由于我的强迫症导致的 fcitx好是好，但是有时那光标在所打的字前面实在有点纠结，如果没有办法将光标放在预编辑的光标的后面，那么有没有办法把光标
<^k^>  ─> 隐藏起来呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2014-05-03 21:41
<jiero> /msg cherrot 结果那小姑娘消失了lol
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 完全不行啊。谁能帮忙做网页
<October21> 你吓跑了她？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于摄像头的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459099 昨天跟家人视频时用的还好，但是离开视频的时候摄像头的灯一直亮，就跟吃炫迈口香糖一样（根本停不下来）。可是今天再用的时候说开启摄像头失败，重启了也没用。问一下这是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> xyq553048 — 2014-05-03 22:00
<maplebeats> hello
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  22:06
<leeeee> 晚上好~~
<jusss_> leeeee: 晚上好
<jusss_> leeeee: 毕设完了没
<October21> 学姐怎么没去玩
<leeeee> 完了啊。。盲审顺利过了。。
<leeeee> 五一去帮堂哥搬家。。哪里有空去玩啊
<jusss_> leeeee: 就等拿毕业证了，和我一样？
<leeeee> 是啊是啊
<leeeee> 没有我们还要答辩
<leeeee> 这个月
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • linux内核模块创建共享内存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459100 用户空间进程可以通过shmget创建共享内存。 如果两个内核模块要通过共享内存进行通信，一个模块向共享内存里面写入数据，另一个内核模块从该共享内存里读出数据。 请问能否像用户空间进程一
<^k^>  ─> 样，通过shmget，shmat,shmdt,shmctl等函数建立共享内存？ 两个内核模块要通过共享内存进行通信，该如何操作？ O(∩_∩)O谢谢 统计信息: 发表 …
<jusss_> leeeee: 现在整天在学校干啥呀
<jusss_> leeeee: 真羡慕在学校的
 * jusss_ 羡慕在学校吃饭的 睡觉的 玩游戏的，羡慕逃课的
<leeeee> 不是以上类型
<leeeee> 羡慕毛线啊
<leeeee> 无语
<jusss_> October21: 你还在学校吗
<jusss_> leeeee: 离开学校才知道学校多幸福
<leeeee>  学校是很幸福 但是进入社会是必须的啊
<jusss_> 第30项fibonacci数是832040
<leeeee> 你怎么比我还幼稚啊
<jusss_> 因为我比你小
<leeeee> == 你赢了
<jiero> leeeee:  。
<leeeee> 嗨~兔子晚上你好
<jiero> leeeee:   比你大也可以更幼稚，不过，比你幼稚，其实很难
<jiero> leeeee: 我能这么说么。
<leeeee> == 你什么意思啊 拜托  我很成熟好不？！
<jiero> leeeee:  嗨 晚上好
<leeeee> 我从我姐姐家回来了
<chenxiongfei> leeeee: 幸福阿
<jiero> leeeee:  。
<leeeee> 幸福毛线啊 去我堂哥家搬家一整天累成狗 又去我姐姐家陪俩熊孩子玩了两天
<leeeee> 擦 干的都是苦活累活
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。
<jusss_> 去玩啥了
<jiero> leeeee: 我窜了。
<jiero> 晚安
<leeeee> 嗯 走好不送
<imtxc> leeeee: lol
<jiero> 被自己的臭脚薰走了。。。
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 就玩啊 监督我外甥女写作业
<jusss_> 真好，
<leeeee> 然后让她教我画画
<imtxc> leeeee: 好久不见
<imtxc> leeeee: 你论文通过没有
<leeeee> 还陪她弟弟玩。。真无语 她弟弟太热情了 受不了啊
<leeeee> 好久不贱！！通过了
<imtxc> leeeee: 赞
<leeeee> 搞了我一个月 不过就要死了
<leeeee> 我们班挂了两个盲审
<leeeee> 我真是太幸运了
<leeeee> 你去泡了几个妹纸啊imtxc
<imtxc> leeeee: 额，效率不行啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 你没来的这段时间，才俩
<leeeee> 然后呢
<leeeee> 结果呢
<leeeee> 怎么样呢
<imtxc> leeeee: 没怎么样啊
<leeeee> == 没结果啊？
 * imtxc 总不能说感觉不错。。。。
<leeeee> 你怎么泡的呀
<imtxc> leeeee: 要啥结果啊
<leeeee> 不是啊 你不是跟人谈恋爱？
<imtxc> leeeee: 你又不泡妹子
<leeeee> 不懂
<leeeee> 我很好奇啊
<October21> jusss_: 我现在在实习，后天回校
<imtxc> leeeee: 好吧，有空了跟你说
<leeeee> == 这么忙啊。。。
<leeeee> 好吧
<jusss_> October21: 实习感觉怎么样呀
<October21> jusss_: 还好
<jusss_> October21: 那挺好，我不打算从事我学的专业
<jusss_> October21: 毕业后就换
<October21> jusss_: 我对我干的那行还是知之甚少
<October21> jusss_: 换什么？
<jusss_> October21: 应该是计算机方面的
<jusss_> October21: 我有个表哥，说给我找个这方面的工作
<October21> 你不是学这个的吗？
<jusss_> October21: 我学通信的 。。。
<October21> 哦，那我理解错了
<jusss_> October21: 据说现在java php比较流行
<jusss_> October21: 在这里到时没看到搞java php的
<October21> 这里搞开发的很少吧？
<slucx> 问下，debian 64位系统咋运行32位程序？
<jusss_> slucx: 直接运行呀
<October21> multiarch
<slucx> jusss_: 都没有32位libc库
<October21> jusss_: 那是静态编译的程序吧？
<October21> slucx: 如果是静态编译的可以直接用
<tonghuix> slucx, 可以安装multiarch支持，然后你想装什么的i386版，只需要在名字后面指定即可比如libc6-bin:i386
<slucx> October21: ~ $ ./a.out
<slucx> bash: ./a.out: No such file or directory
<slucx>  
<October21> tonghuix: 可以不装什么额外的东西吗？
<slucx> tonghuix: multiarch我好像装过了
<October21> slucx: 的确是这个问题
<slucx> tonghuix: i   multiarch-support                                                  - Transitional package to ensure multiarch compatibility
<October21> slucx: debian默认开启
<October21> 运行还是需要相应的32位库
<tonghuix> slucx, makefile是怎么写的？
<slucx> tonghuix: 我咋运行一个32位系统上运行的程序？装32位libc的时候会把我现在GCC给卸载掉
<slucx> tonghuix: 那边编译好的在我系统上咋运行？
<tonghuix> slucx, 理论上说不应该出这种问题
<October21> slucx: 重新编译下……
<jiero> /msg October21  我给一个女孩发信息，说感觉和她在一起挺安心，准备在她旁边待久些；回复是，在一起挺快乐；然后，我就没机会和她说一句话了，这是什么事呢。。。
<slucx> October21: 需要运行比较老的程序，32的，不想编译了
<tonghuix> jiero, 这里不是情感倾诉热线
<perr> ssd上引导iso文件怎么做呢???
<jiero> tonghuix: 我多次失败了。
<perr> 做了几次效果都不好
<jiero> tonghuix: 嗯嗯。
<tonghuix> jiero, 如果想倾诉情感，请联系^k^
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ^k^ 看准了，踢掉我
<October21> 太快了会踢不到……
<^k^> jiero, 好吧，让我们来谈谈你的。  22:42
<tonghuix> slucx, 我觉得重新编译可以解决问题
<perr> ssd上用grub引导iso,怎么弄呀...
<October21> slucx: 我看过ubuntu的解决方式，还是安装ia32
<October21> 当然重编译是个没办法的选择
<slucx> tonghuix: 程序太老了，编译一堆错误，不想整他了
<chenxiongfei> October21: “^K^”是机器人
<October21> 可能还是个坑
<October21> chenxiongfei: you are right!
<October21> chenxiongfei: 它有op哦
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你是70后吧
<tonghuix> slucx, 你是debian什么版本？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你介意我告诉你说我说得对不对后是其他70人。  22:44
<slucx> tonghuix: jessie啊，我升级下系统再试试
<chenxiongfei> October21: 这个机器人很逗
<jiero> October21: 。。。替补能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于UbuntuKylin14.04正式版开机相关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459102 自从用了UbuntuKylin 14.04后随着逐渐安装的程序越来越多，开机速度越来越慢，而且是开机时直接是一大堆代码然后才到开机动画。进入之后桌面什么都没有，要等好长时间才出桌面图标和左边的竖框。
<October21> slucx: ia32-libs - Transitional package to migrate ia32-libs to multiarch
<October21> chenxiongfei: 当然啦，它还可以人机合一
<maplebeats> leeeee, 美女
<maplebeats> leeeee, 好久不见
<chenxiongfei> October21: 这个机器人跟论坛还接口
<jusss_> 第40项是102334155
<leeeee> 好久不贱饭团君
<leeeee> 你又泡了几个妹纸？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你真了解我
<October21> jiero: 你英语还不错吧？看看出奇之道
<maplebeats> leeeee, 先把你侄女联系方式给我
<maplebeats> jiero, 罗姐
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<maplebeats> jiero, 教我英语
<October21> chenxiongfei: 那是搜索论坛的新帖子
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。
<leeeee> 哦。。
<jiero> October21: 都是英语系的孩子。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你的拖鞋很好用
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。哇。。。你有多少拖鞋啊。。。
<leeeee> 我侄女的英语系的类
<jiero> lol
<October21> jiero: 听过 出奇之道 没？
<leeeee> 上次全给饭团了啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, LOL
<leeeee> 拖鞋
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你碰到这么多英语系的。
<jiero> leeeee 。。。拖鞋团啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我EEX也是外语学院的第一名＝ ＝
<leeeee> hemanqing003
<October21> jiero: 把妹指南:《出奇之道》
<jiero> maplebeats: 噢。
<leeeee> 这是她微信号
<maplebeats> 那么
<leeeee> 你自己去加
<maplebeats> 为什么我的英文还这么差
<jiero> October21: 噢。我只是想多说说话，没想很多，因为她要走了。。。
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 兔子你也去泡妹子了嘛
<jiero> leeeee: 算是吧
<leeeee> 擦 大家都发春么
<leeeee> 真是。。
<jiero> leeeee: 妹子和汉子差不多不是。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 她叫你什么？阿姨？
<leeeee> 不懂
<maplebeats> 发春ing
<maplebeats> 啊
<jiero> maplebeats:  本来我还想介绍这个妹子给你-如果她去深圳。。。
<leeeee> 饭团我微信给你了啊
<leeeee> 别说我没给
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我加了哦
<maplebeats> jiero, 介绍啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 说了和没说一样－ －
<maplebeats> 坑
<jiero> maplebeats: 几乎不说话了。。。
<leeeee> 别坑我侄女啊  否则有你好看
<maplebeats> jiero, 你干嘛了啊
<slucx> tonghuix: 装上了，可以运行了
<jiero> maplebeats: 后来一想，你还不知道你是否可以信任呢。。。
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我从来不坑人的
<leeeee> 兔子 是不是你表白的对象要去深圳？
<slucx> tonghuix: 依赖的库比较多
<leeeee> 屁屁屁屁屁
<leeeee> 就你那狗血淋头的爱情三角恋
<maplebeats> leeeee, 真的。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 当然可以－ －
<leeeee> 不跟你争论
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你就看到了表面－ －
<tonghuix> slucx, 额。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 首先我需要重新能说上话。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我擦，你这也太复杂了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你侄女要是不加我怎么办
<leeeee> 兔子 等着姐姐明天寄给你 安慰你受伤的心灵啊  表白居然被拒  真是悲催
<October21> slucx: 你需要ia32-libs - Transitional package to migrate ia32-libs to multiarch
<maplebeats> jiero, 你给谁表白了？
<leeeee> 不加你我能怎么办??
<maplebeats> leeeee, 555555
<leeeee> 我没法
<jiero> maplebeats: 噢。不说名字
<maplebeats> jiero, 难道是》。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不认识吧。
<slucx> October21: debian里不知道有没有这个包，我装了32位的libc
<cherrot> maplebeats, aloha
<maplebeats> cherrot, 您好
<jiero> maplebeats: 谁？
<October21> slucx: 肯定有，我现在就在用Debian7
<maplebeats> jiero, å¿«
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子
<maplebeats> jiero, 把
<October21> 我刚才搜过
<maplebeats> 哎
<jiero> maplebeats: maplebeats ？
<cherrot> jiero, aloha
<maplebeats> jiero, 没啥
<jiero> what is aloha
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, darktable 的长老是德国人吧？
 * jiero 摸摸 maplebeats
<^k^> jiero: define:aloha |Aloha| in the Hawaiian language means affection, peace, compassion and mercy. Since the middle of the 19th century, it also has come to be used as an English ...
<jiero> cherrot: 不知道啊
 * maplebeats jiero 快把要来深圳的妹纸联系方式交出来
<jiero> maplebeats: 我没有要她电话。
<jiero> maplebeats: 现在后悔了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 后悔表白了？
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃。没有
<jiero> maplebeats: 我讨厌窝藏心事。
<maplebeats> jiero, 那你后悔什么
<maplebeats> jiero, 就是
<jiero> maplebeats: 后悔没要电话。。。
<leeeee> == 谁让你不要来着
<leeeee> 真是笨死
<maplebeats> jiero, 就是
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你侄女加我了。。
<leeeee> == 别发神经啊
<leeeee> 好好说话
<leeeee> 她才大二呢
<maplebeats> leeeee, 肯定啊。。。
<jiero> leeeee maplebeats  因为白天她就和我隔着一墙。。。
<cherrot> leeeee, 你侄女都大二了？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我明天再找她吧，我有一堆大二的学妹/学弟的
<leeeee> 我侄子都工作了好吧 辈分大没办法
<maplebeats> leeeee, 前天才和一个三个大二的学弟/学妹喝酒
<jiero> maplebeats: ？
<leeeee> == 那又怎么样 反正我侄女才大二
<jiero> leeeee:  侄女大二了。。。
 * jiero 的侄女。。。还没出生呢。。。
<leeeee> 上个月我又有个侄女出生了。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我明天再找她哈，要不要告诉她我怎么找到她的－ －
<leeeee> 随便你啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 今天累了，就不找她了
<leeeee> 无语。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 今天才从重庆回到深圳。。。
<maplebeats> 昨天又喝多了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 完蛋了，她主动找我了
<leeeee> 说啥？
<maplebeats> 问我是谁。。
<leeeee> == 我表示不会跟人搭讪
<leeeee> 你自己去聊吧
<jiero> maplebeats:  你说我是饭团
<jiero> maplebeats: 好孩子
<leeeee> 咩哈哈哈
<leeeee> 好样的兔子！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 勾搭上大二的没纸了？
<maplebeats> 我觉得她要删了我
<leeeee> 那也没办法啊。。
<leeeee> 你功力不够啊
<leeeee> 如果被删的话
<jiero> maplebeats leeeee  到底发生什么了？
<jiero> cherrot: 大二是20对吧？
<leeeee> 没发生什么  就是我侄女在中大念书 饭团要她的微信号  我给他了  他加了在聊
<maplebeats> 啥也没发生
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我已经把你爆出去了
<leeeee> 哦 爆就爆呗
<leeeee> 果不其然
<leeeee> 已经来找我了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哈哈
 * maplebeats 我觉得我会被删，l5e马上就会开始黑我了
<leeeee> 问是不是我同学
<leeeee> 没有黑你
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哈哈
<leeeee> 我说你是我学弟
<leeeee> 靠
<leeeee> 问我帅不帅
<leeeee> 卧槽
<leeeee> 找我要照片啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 她
<maplebeats> leeeee, 叫你什么
<leeeee> 姑姑
<leeeee> 我擦
<maplebeats> leeeee, 妈蛋，好现实哇
<leeeee> 问我怎么认识你的
<maplebeats> leeeee, IRC
<leeeee> 我靠
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我给她说的是IRC
<leeeee> 应付不来了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你也要统一一下啊
<leeeee> 什么啊
<leeeee> 乱七八糟的
<maplebeats> leeeee, 还有，什么叫学弟？我是你学长好不好！
<leeeee> 你妹
<leeeee> 靠
<leeeee> 不帮你了
<maplebeats> :(
<jiero> leeeee 。。。真叫姑姑啊
<maplebeats> 好吧，那就学弟吧
<jiero> maplebeats: 你怎么看上对方了，这么快
<maplebeats> jiero, 没有
<maplebeats> 只是聊一下而已。。。
<maplebeats> 不是很正常么
<leeeee> 我没说什么
<leeeee> 就说你是我学弟
<leeeee> 已经工作了
<leeeee> 其他我真的应付不过来了
<leeeee> 白白
<maplebeats> 拜拜～
<maplebeats> l5e
<leeeee> 私聊下
<leeeee> 我告诉你我学校
<jiero> leeeee: 今天我私聊真失败啊。。。全失败了
<maplebeats> 私聊了
 * jiero 现在很难想像 当自己很矮小看比自己高很多的人时候的感受了。
<maplebeats> jiero, - -
<jiero> maplebeats: 真的，难以想像
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太次了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在超市看到有些超市的工作人员不错  个子也不是很高  估计160那样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你可以上
<gebjgd> NoIE, 泡到金发女孩了么
<NoIE> gebjgd: 语言不通。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 姿势通就可以
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不需要语言通
<gebjgd> NoIE, 直接上  问电话
<NoIE> gebjgd: 有靠谱一点的建议吗？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 我这个建议很靠谱
<gebjgd> NoIE, 一看你就还是处男
<gebjgd> NoIE, 必须直接上
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我主张男女平等。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 怎么没人上我？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 和男女平等有什么关系
<gebjgd> NoIE, 有啊  大妈
<NoIE> gebjgd: 比起上女孩，我现在更想上班。
<gebjgd> NoIE, nono 先上女孩 后上班
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不过等你上班了  能达到中等收入水平  找女孩更容易
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我也这么想。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不过你已经30了
<gebjgd> NoIE, 还不抓紧
<gebjgd> NoIE, 再过几年你就不能满足床上的她了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 节操，节操。。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 事实
<piggybox> 又到深夜档了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 必须的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你当初为什么没找金发女孩
<piggybox> gebjgd: 国内就找好了啊
<gebjgd> piggybox, 和我一样
<gebjgd> piggybox, 后悔么
<piggybox> 哈，我高兴还来不及呢
<gebjgd> piggybox, 哟  为什么？‘
<gebjgd> piggybox, 现在看到金发女孩没有感觉？
<piggybox> 这两码事
<gebjgd> piggybox, NoIE alvin_rxg ofan 都爱金发女孩
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我说过了，这里只有金发的。
<chenxiongfei> 你们还不睡觉
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不信   也有棕色的
<piggybox> 这不说明啥，他们原因娶金发当老婆？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 时差
<piggybox> 愿意
<chenxiongfei> 不会吧
<gebjgd> piggybox, 为什么不愿意
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 我也喜欢金发的女孩
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 看来你是唯一还在天朝的人
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 我还喜欢蓝眼睛的
<piggybox> 喜欢是一回事，生活是另外一回事
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 这么快我就被鄙视了
<ofan> ...
<NoIE> piggybox: 您在哪个时区？
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你的意思是说 可以家里红旗不倒  外面彩旗飘飘？
<piggybox> NoIE: －7
<gebjgd> NoIE, piggybox ofan 都是北美
<ofan> piggybox: 下周去fb面试
<chenxiongfei> piggybox: 你不愿意跟金发蓝眼睛的伴侣结合吗？
<gebjgd> ofan, 恭喜
<piggybox> ofan: good luck
<gebjgd> ofan, 已经毕业了？
<ofan> 多谢
<piggybox> ofan: 要想来找我吃饭也可以
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 准备8月份
<chenxiongfei> 你们谁认识 qihoo 360 的运维呀
<chenxiongfei> 奇虎360 运维
<gebjgd> ofan, 够快的  祝你能找到工作
<ofan> piggybox: 能拿到offer去就拜访一下 lol
<NoIE> gebjgd: piggybox: ofan: 我在 +2.
<piggybox> chenxiongfei: 要看缘分
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 那没节操的公司
<ofan> 我amazon onsite面挂了
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你在什么公司呢
<piggybox> ofan: 你怎么知道挂了
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 刚换的公司 gdata
<chenxiongfei> 我也目前在寻找工作
<ofan> piggybox: 电话通知 unfortunately, we decided not moving forward.. blah blah
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 恭喜亚
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 恭喜
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 有什么恭喜的  本来想去testo的
<piggybox> ofan: 没事，多面几次就习惯了
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你在北美哪个国家啊
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 德国
<ofan> piggybox: fb的电面感觉表现还不错
<ofan> 一次电面后直接给onsite了，表现一般的一般都加电面
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 高端大气
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 机缘而已
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你是怎么逃出 大圈国的？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 留学
<piggybox> ofan: 你可以去glassdoor看看fb面试题
<ofan> piggybox: 恩 在看
<ofan> 这几天刷题 复习算法
<ofan> 西雅图是真漂亮
<piggybox> new graduate一般也就主要考算法了
<ofan> 考基础
<gebjgd> ofan, 看运气
<piggybox> 还会有些behaviour的问题吧
<ofan> 运气很重要
<piggybox> 恩，god bless you
<gebjgd> ofan, 运气好 学渣都能找到工作
<ofan> gebjgd: 实话
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 运气就是不怎么好阿
<gebjgd> ofan, 运气差 学霸照样回天朝
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 那就继续回天朝奋斗吧
<ofan> 话说google,fb 什么gpa,学历都不管，就看面试表现
<piggybox> 我同学，MIT MBA,好像在美国找不到，得去韩国三星了
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 目前跑不掉啊，看看能不能遇到认识 奇虎360运维，推荐一把
<ofan> mba不好match
<gebjgd> piggybox, 正常  我认识一个  总评成绩1.0  满分  还不是回天朝了
<ofan> mba+cs很好
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 留学才是捷径
<piggybox> ofan: 话说你专攻哪个方向？
<ofan> piggybox: fb问过我这问题，我对高并发和并行有兴趣，没啥主攻方向
<ofan> 还问我愿不愿意做full-stack，我说没问题
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你这是。。。。
<piggybox> ofan: 不错啊，fb真好感兴趣
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 诱惑我们出国？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 傻X不出国
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 我想出国，可惜没实力啊
<piggybox> 我得走了，搬家ing...回头聊
<ofan> bye
<chenxiongfei> piggybox: 你搬回大陆吗？
<chenxiongfei> bye!
<ofan> 搬回火星
<ofan> md 现在主要问题就是毕业
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 大陆还能住人？
<gebjgd> piggybox, 擦 我也准备搬家
<ofan> gebjgd: 给我介绍个德国妞吧
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 天朝已经不能住人了，只能住大圈仔了
<gebjgd> ofan, 自己找   美国那么多移民
<ofan> gebjgd: 不正统
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 希望你介绍正统的德国妹
<gebjgd> ofan, 正统要去 NoIE 那里找  全是金发  阴毛都是金的
<chenxiongfei> 最好是会用gtalk的
<ofan> gebjgd: NoIE 在哪里？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 德国妹才不上网呢  去酒吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 一个不错的东北欧国家
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 希望找个文静的
<ofan> 我要找个狂野的
<gebjgd> ofan, 你搞不定
<ofan> gebjgd: 难说
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: ofan他喜欢狂野，我喜欢文静
<ofan> 还没搞怎么知道搞不定
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 你也在德国吗
<gebjgd> ofan, 就你那小身板
<ofan> gebjgd: 切 你才小身板
<chenxiongfei> ofan:  gebjgd 帮你介绍了，你怎么去泡？
<ofan> 哥有180
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 你不是记忆力超强  就是大智若愚
<ofan> chenxiongfei: 飞过去泡
<gebjgd> ofan, 180能怎么样 在美国黑人面前 你还是小弟
<gebjgd> ofan, 你完全没有优势啊
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 谢谢你的赞美
<ofan> 黑人也不都是很高
<gebjgd> ofan, 你何以服白人妞？
<gebjgd> ofan, 人家下面高
<ofan> gebjgd: 你真不懂，这叫个人魅力
<gebjgd> ofan, 你都魅力这么久了 还在天天和五姑娘搞
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 你怎么隐藏ip的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 十姑娘
<ofan> chenxiongfei: 人品好
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 解释下
<ofan> 去 #freenode跟staff要cloak
<chenxiongfei> piggybox: 他直接ipv6了？
<piggybox2> 手机上 irc
<ofan> piggybox2: 话说选HQ做onsite是不是一般会比较难？
<chenxiongfei> ALL：话说怎么隐藏IRC IP呀？
<piggybox2> 你还能选别的地方
<piggybox2> ？
<chenxiongfei> whois 怎么没查到ofan gebjgd
<ofan> 能选两个，一个menlo park一个seattle
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 求解释
<piggybox2> 不觉得有什么差别，你想去哪里工作就选哪
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 你猜
<chenxiongfei> piggybox2: 你手机用ipv6接入
<ofan> 好吧 我也这么觉得
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你说说吧
<gebjgd> piggybox2, 你们哪里有孔子学校么？
<piggybox2> 没见过
<piggybox2> 三番可能有
<piggybox2> Ipv6? 没注意这个
<ofan> freenode对ipv6支持不好
<chenxiongfei> 帮忙找找有ipv6的地址表吗？
<ofan> chenxiongfei: google
<chenxiongfei> 获得的应用都是ipv4的呀
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你在国外都是用什么聊天交友阿
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 你两个咋不说话了
<ofan> 应该有
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, skype  gtalk irc
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你们都有gtalk？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 还有whatsapp
<ofan> gtalk已死
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 你有gtalk吗
<ofan> fb messenger用的比较多
<chenxiongfei> fb 是什么？
<ofan> facebook
<^k^> chenxiongfei: define:fb Facebook is a social utility that connects people with friends and others who work , study and live around them. People use Facebook to keep up with friends, ...
<gebjgd> ofan, 很少有人用  都是青少年用
<chenxiongfei> 可惜 大圈帝国墙了facebook
<ofan> gebjgd: 谁说的
<gebjgd> ofan, 德国如此
<ofan> 很多老头老太都用
<gebjgd> 《屌丝男士》被下架 总局要求删除剧中粗口
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 你有gtalk吗？
<gebjgd> ofan, 老头老太根本不用
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 加个好友吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 我加了好几个老头老太
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, irc加我就是了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我买了个新电脑
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 我私了给你了
<gebjgd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPLiyC8h5us
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ YouTube - 屌丝男士第3季 08 屌丝男士收官 大鹏与吉泽明步忘情激吻！
<gebjgd> ofan, 啥电脑？
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 透露一个邮箱就可以了吧，等待你好友申请
<ofan> gebjgd: system76的bonobo高配
<gebjgd> ofan, 行啊  终于开始用linux了
<gebjgd> ofan, 不易
<ofan> gebjgd: 到货了 先装个win8 lol
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 加了
<gebjgd> ofan, 品味
<chenxiongfei> gebjgd: 为何你喜欢看中文节目呢
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 我只看有意思的东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 然后把ubuntu换成arch
<gebjgd> ofan, 用不起arch了
<gebjgd> ofan, 太操心
<ofan> gebjgd: 做开发用
<ofan> 桌面功能基本没啥需求
<gebjgd> ofan, 我只用Linux
<gebjgd> ofan, 开发显然不用arch
<ofan> i7 4810，32g内存，880m 显卡
<ofan> 爽歪歪
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 话虽如此，但是想想没有浏览器的日子就可怕
<ofan> gebjgd: 不喜欢ubuntu
<gebjgd> ofan, debian
<ofan> 也不喜欢
<gebjgd> ofan, 可以不用ubuntu 直接上xubunt kubuntu lubuntu 就是了
<gebjgd> ofan, 桌面用还是不错的
<ofan> pacman感觉比apt好
<ofan> 准备准备xfce
<ofan> +arch
<gebjgd> ofan, 机器多了 arch维护太累
<gebjgd> ofan, 用够了
<ofan> gebjgd: 自动脚本管理
<gebjgd> ofan, 稳定性不够  破包太多
<gebjgd> ofan,  和脚本管理没关系
<ofan> gebjgd: 都一样
<ofan> 我vps用了3年arch
<gebjgd> ofan, 我桌面用arch 5年了
<gebjgd> ofan, 跑桌面不给力
<ofan> gebjgd: 桌面就别用linux了
<ofan> win8或者mac
<gebjgd> ofan, 必然用linux
<gebjgd> ofan, win太次  mac是弱智用的
<gebjgd> ofan, 聪明人用Linux
<ofan> gebjgd: 桌面所有linux都没优势
<ofan> gebjgd: 聪明人用arch lol
<gebjgd> ofan, 我用了6年了  你还和我说没有优势
<ofan> 确实没优势
<chenxiongfei> 还是gnome3稳定
<ofan> 你是没用过mac
<gebjgd> ofan, 用过
<gebjgd> 渣
<ofan> 不知道mac的好
<ofan> 出门吃饭
<chenxiongfei> ofan: 我用习惯了ubuntu以后，对mac没感觉
<chenxiongfei> 觉得mac真土
<gebjgd> ofan, 那界面  那外观设计
<chenxiongfei> 五星缺土，把你弄成村姑，内外都要土
<gebjgd> ofan, 你品味真低
<piggybox2> 到家了
<piggybox2> 我买了个 PS4确实不错
<NoIE> 请问几位身在海外的朋友，大家平时用当地的交友网站吗？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 比如？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 直接去酒吧
<ofan> 只用fb
<NoIE> gebjgd: 比如 facebook 之外的。
<piggybox2> 电脑有啥好讨论的，公司发啥就用啥，硅谷这不幸大部分都发 mac
<NoIE> gebjgd: 用来结识陌生人的。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 酒吧
<ofan> ps4好啊
<piggybox2> Twitter
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我不会喝酒。。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 点软饮料
<NoIE> gebjgd: 。。。原来如此。
<piggybox2> 还有 meetup
<zhengxx> mac 的虚拟机做的很好，跑WIN，LINUX感觉比真机还舒服
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我一直以为酒吧是吸毒顺便喝酒的地儿。
<gebjgd> zhengxx, lxc 被你都忽略了
<NoIE> piggybox2: 问一下，您的 ps4 多少钱买的？
<zhengxx> gebjgd: lxc是啥
 * gebjgd 看小孩去
<piggybox2> $399
<ofan> 奶爸  gebjgd
<NoIE> piggybox2: 谢谢，这里的 ps4 要 560 欧元，心里不平衡呀。
<ofan> NoIE: 你跟 gebjgd一起？
<NoIE> ofan: 不是。
<chenxiongfei> 拿RMB的表示伤不起
<chenxiongfei> 560欧元折合人民币多少钱阿？
<ofan> NoIE: 那你在哪
<ofan> 5600
<NoIE> ofan: 东北欧。
<ofan> 国家?
<chenxiongfei> ALL：看来晚上才是你们的天堂啊
<chenxiongfei> 我睡觉了，明天晚上聊
<ofan> 我想去乌克兰
<ofan> 88
<NoIE> ofan: 为什么？
<NoIE> 想去乌克兰？
<ofan> 美女多
<piggybox2> 欧洲那价格是含税的？
<ofan> ps4都卖断货了吧
<ofan> 基本买不到399的了
<piggybox2> 那些美女到中年都变成水桶
<NoIE> piggybox2: 应该是，但是去掉 21% 的税，也有 442 欧元呢。
<piggybox2> 隔一段时间会有一批
<ofan> 哈哈
<ofan> 人到中年都会变水桶吧
<ofan> 微软gebjgd 加入
<piggybox2> 东欧的特别容易，可能和饮食有关
<msgebjgd> NoIE: 认识姑娘最简单的办法就是酒吧
<msgebjgd> 饿了  擦  吃点酸奶去
<msgebjgd> 东欧姑娘好啊
<ofan> msgebjgd: 我去了好几次怎么都没遇上
<msgebjgd> ofan: 美国女孩去party
<ofan> 大部分都是去hackathon认识
<msgebjgd> ofan: 笨
<ofan> msgebjgd: 下周有party
<piggybox2> 酒吧里的姑娘就算了
<ofan> 就是
<piggybox2> Ofan, 你要是来硅谷最后先找好姑娘
<msgebjgd> piggybox2: 欧洲都这样
<ofan> 额 为啥
<msgebjgd> piggybox2: 无论好坏的女孩
<ofan> piggybox2: 加州很难找么
<piggybox2> 这里僧多粥少
<msgebjgd> ofan: 硅谷没有女孩 是个人都知道
<msgebjgd> ofan: 你个笨
<ofan> .
<ofan> 怎么可能
<msgebjgd> ofan: 全中国人民都知道
<ofan> 硅谷房价贵
<piggybox2> 是啊，其实去西雅图挺好
<ofan> 西雅图也很贵
<ofan> 而且干净的吓人
<piggybox2> 没有这里贵
<ofan> 三番？
<piggybox2> 三番就不提了，你能租到房就不错了
<ofan> 那是没得比  看新闻说三番房价已破表
<piggybox2> 我一年都没去过几次三番
<ofan> piggybox2: 据说房东都是中国人
<piggybox2> 这个就不知道了…
<ofan> piggybox2: 那你在哪
<piggybox2> San jose
<piggybox2> 所谓 south bay
<ofan> 貌似都一个地区  对加州完全不熟悉啊
<piggybox2> 完全不是一个概念
<piggybox2> 年轻人喜欢住三番，因为那里有夜生活
<piggybox2> 有家室的就住我这里
<ofan> 宅男的夜生活就是码代码
<piggybox2> 大公司一般都不加班
<ofan> 是么
<piggybox2> 不过晚上这有各种 meetup 交流学习
<ofan> 听amazon员工说有时会有oncall
<ofan> 那不错
<ofan> piggybox2: 话说我能投你们公司么
<piggybox2> 那可能是做 op的，不过也听说Amazon文化比较那个
<piggybox2> 适合你的职位都在伦敦
<ofan> ...好吧
<ofan> 伦敦还是有点远了
<piggybox2> 这里现在招一个 senior一个 pm
<ofan> 干不了
<piggybox2> 你透过微软么
<ofan> 还是老实干entry level的
<ofan> piggybox2: 没 都说他家面试题太刁钻
<piggybox2> 我有个同学是 PowerPoint 的senior pm
<ofan> 厉害啊
<ofan> 感觉ms的环境不太合适我吧, 我对开源的东西比较在乎
<ofan> 每次面试让我问问题我都问公司开源文化
<piggybox2> 恩，虽然现在新 CEO开源了不少东西
<piggybox2> 好问题
<piggybox2> 面试的时候你问的问题非常重要
<ofan> 为什么这么重要
<piggybox2> 你要是没有问题，那是最糟糕的
<ofan> 为啥？
<piggybox2> 代表你对该公司没有了解，缺乏好奇
<ofan> 这样啊
<ofan> 那我得准备下要问的问题
<piggybox2> Fb还是比较容易找问题的
<ofan> ofan 应该有好几轮面,就怕脑子晕了什么都想不起来
<ofan> gebjgd: 奶爸回来了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 小孩睡觉了
<ofan> gebjgd: 看看如何 http://imgur.com/fh89APg
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<gebjgd> ofan, 你中彩票了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan, 2块硬盘怎么价格不一样
<gebjgd> ofan, raid1？
<ofan> gebjgd: 第一块是自带的，升级就加价
<ofan> gebjgd: 第二块可选，全价
<gebjgd> ofan, 哦
<gebjgd> ofan, 你用它做什么
<gebjgd> ofan, 这价格还不如买台式机
<ofan> gebjgd: 游戏+开发+娱乐
<ofan> gebjgd: 我要搬家
<gebjgd> ofan, 搬家台式机也一样
<ofan> 台式也配了，不过太大
<gebjgd> ofan, 弄辆车是真的
<ofan> gebjgd: 出门不好带
<ofan> gebjgd: 拿到offer再考虑车
<ofan> gebjgd: 主要我现在电脑显卡坏了
<gebjgd> ofan, 车本学了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没，暑假准备搞
<gebjgd> ofan, 车本应该提前弄
<ofan> gebjgd: 没时间，得找有车的人陪我练
<gebjgd> ofan, 有驾校
<ofan> gebjgd: 那得花钱
<gebjgd> ofan, 你肯花那么多钱买个破本子
<gebjgd> ofan, 就不肯花钱学车本
<gebjgd> ofan, 在欧美学车本更重要
<ofan> gebjgd: 考 本子是我工作用的
<gebjgd> ofan, 公司都自带机器  为什么用你自己买
<ofan> gebjgd: 而且最近的驾校也很远
<ofan> gebjgd: 我在家要用啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 你又不是没机器了
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在的没法用了
<gebjgd> ofan, 你做什么编程要这么强劲的机器
<ofan> gebjgd: 并行，cuda
<gebjgd> ofan, 你要写多烂的程序才需要这么强的机器
<ofan> 考。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 哈哈 没意思的东西
<gebjgd> ofan, 我的毕设就是cuda
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在跟教授做这个
<gebjgd> ofan, 没什么意思
<ofan> gebjgd: 也做分布式
<gebjgd> ofan, 追硬件
<ofan> gebjgd: 还有玩游戏，开虚拟机
<ofan> 当工作站用
<gebjgd> ofan, 开虚拟机干嘛
<ofan> gebjgd: 开发
<ofan> 学习
<gebjgd> ofan, 我是坚决不碰win开发
<ofan> win玩游戏好
<gebjgd> ofan, 有steam 无所谓
<ofan> linux游戏少的可连
<ofan> gebjgd: 你steam id多少？
<piggybox2> Cuba很赞，我司最核心算法都是泡在显卡上的
<gebjgd> ofan, robinking623
<gebjgd> piggybox2, cuda
<ofan> gebjgd: 加了
<gebjgd> ofan, 我只玩dota2
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: dota2感觉画面有点幼稚
<gebjgd> ofan, 没觉得
<NoIE> 年底 SteamOS 上的游戏会达到500个。
<NoIE> 我的id是wanfang111
<gebjgd> 催眠大师有链接么
<gebjgd> http://www.tongque.net/vod-play-id-36897-sid-0-pid-1.html
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ 催眠大师BD国语下载_快播高清在线观看_电影_铜雀网
<gebjgd> 看不了
<ofan> 加了
<gebjgd> 擦 只有枪版
<piggybox> 看trailer挺好看的嘛
<piggybox> 很久没看国产电影了
<piggybox> ofan: 找到个java的gpu编程库，研究一下
<piggybox> 悲催的是，手边的电脑不是没有独立显卡就是ATI的显卡。。。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 一个终端一次只能向一个进程或线程发送数据么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459108 我实验的时候写了个程序A，这个程序先关闭终端的ICANON模式 （为的是让终端不必等待回车，接受输入后马上传递数据给进程） 然后让这个进程调用read从终端读取数据 代码见下
<^k^>  ─> 面 void Icanon(){ struct termios tc; tcgetattr(STDIN_FILENO, &tc); tc.c_lflag &= ~ICANON; tcsetattr(STDOUT_FILENO, TCSANOW, &tc); } int main(){ Icanon(); char c; while(read(STDIN_ …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459117 我用的是UbuntuKylin 14.04 请问一下，字体在有的应用程序下就有若隐若无的感觉，问问怎样能把字体调圆润。还是某些应用程序就是那样的没法调，就像QQ的登录界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-04 8:09
<jiero> 终于放假了。
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<freeflying> jiero: 太早了，高大上们还没起床
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: nani？ 壕这么早
<gfrog> freeflying: 在家呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是壕
<freeflying> gfrog: http://blog.gardeviance.org/2014/05/why-microsoft-should-buy-canonical.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bits or pieces?: Why Microsoft should buy Canonical
<MeaCu1pa> 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCu1pa> c记妈b，bzr开发怎么停了
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: C 记操蛋
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 纳尼，会有这事？
<MeaCu1pa> 把 bzr的dev到处拉走
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 早停了
<arinya> C记是什么
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 估计今年是关键的一年，很多业务因为缩减开支吧很多东东都停了，例如U1
<MeaCu1pa> 多好的bzr啊
<MeaCu1pa> 多简单，哎
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃赶上了，估计今年开始做财务报表，让它好看，出售的节奏了？
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道…… 有可能呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 爽啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 去年就发财报来着。
<MeaCu1pa> 出售重要的不是报表，你错了
<freeflying> gfrog: 去年发了？
<MeaCu1pa> 出售重要的是assets
<MeaCu1pa> 报表和市值反而会降低买家兴趣
<MeaCu1pa> 没人会在峰值收购的，除了微软
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 以C记之前做的事情，谁收购啊，那么多，没个重心的
<MeaCu1pa> 出售的诀窍是给买家看到升值预期
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 估计今年砍掉不必要的，说个好故事
<MeaCu1pa> 参见ibm这两年干的
<MeaCu1pa> 对
<MeaCu1pa> 压低股价，说故事
<MeaCu1pa> 然后高层增持，边谈收购边增持，对冲
<MeaCu1pa> 谈好的那一刹那，把握的好就是多赢
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 高层增持毛啊，C记就是马克一人的
<pity> 5 failed logins since last login. Last failed attempt from: pity_!~quassel@158.193.99.156 on Apr 29 12:12:28 2014.
<MeaCu1pa> 我后来没说c记
<pity> 居然有人试我帐号……
<MeaCu1pa> c记…谁会想入股…
<MeaCu1pa> 哎，要么以后去看看hg…
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 从了git吧
<MeaCu1pa> git太傻了
<MeaCu1pa> 我没兴趣去学习一个vcs，工具就是要适应我，哪有我学他的道理
<MeaCu1pa> git的教程处处在推销作者的workflow
<MeaCu1pa> 工具啊，脚本语言啊，十分钟没看懂就换
<wsm> l2tp有没有方法指定某些ip才走vpn？
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying 早
<freeflying> imtxc: 我都上了2个小时的班了
<imtxc> lol
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox 31 gtk3 很和谐 chromium 动摇中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459119 刷web快速，ui干净。比chrome省内存。赞一个。 目前来看就差最大化缩窄窗口装饰了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ttand — 2014-05-04 10:02
<lpy> =_= iMadper 出来。。。
<chenxiongfei> lpy: 他还没来呢
<lpy> chenxiongfei: 赞！ 你是 RH 的？
<adam8157> 大家乖
<chenxiongfei> lpy: RH 是啥？
<adam8157> chenxiongfei: Raj & Howard
<chenxiongfei> adam8157: 是搞基的意思吗‘
<lpy> adam8157: lol~
<imtxc> adam8157: RH  还有这么深入的理解啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你才知道啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 我看那单子他们假期给你派送了，估计没人上班没人收
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个优速速度还可以的样子
<adam8157> imtxc: 送啥啊, 周末, 随便一填而已
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，那今天或许能到
<imtxc> adam8157: 你收到了帮忙看看里面有没有东西呗
<imtxc> adam8157: 或许你没上班去？
<adam8157> imtxc: pm我地址名字电话
<adam8157> imtxc: 特意来给你收快递, 办公室只有俩人
<imtxc> adam8157: .. 赞
 * pity 干！老有人试我 irc 密码
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，我这里中通寄过去可以噢。送你炸肉么？
<jiero> pity: 。没关系，我的密码多么简单。
<imtxc> pity: irc 密码？
<adam8157> pity: pity boy
<jiero> imtxc: 你没密码？
<imtxc> jiero: 有的，谁试这个啊
<imtxc> pity: 估计是有人看上你的 nick了
<jiero> imtxc: 但没意思啊。肯定能回复的吧。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装14.04 进不了安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459120 我的话说K42JV原来是双系统，给ubuntu12.04分了20G。 最近吧ubuntu的图形界面搞崩溃了，打算直接上14.04。结果U盘刻好镜像，启动出现华硕表示后，就卡在了黑屏上（左上角有光标在闪）然后过了很长实践
<^k^>  ─> 一直这样。 请问有其他人有这个问题么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mickeyandkaka — 2014-05-04 10:57
<pity> jiero: imtxc adam8157 我的密码很复杂的，bipc9.ihep.ac.cn 这个还是北京市高能物理所的
<jiero> pity: 噢。
<jiero> pity: 有很多很多种设想呢。
<pity> jiero: 啥设想？
<jiero> pity:  比如，被 bot 扫了；被人看上 nick 了；被新手输入了
<pity> jiero: 呃，可能对我 nick 有意吧，这几天被扫了 6 次了
<lunix01> 你这个nick，别人想到的挺多的吧
 * adam8157 昨天去北大游泳, 说是不让进, 只好去了人大, 原来是土肥圆去了北大啊...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 土肥圆是hamo?
<sssuj> adam8157: 土肥圆是谁？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 爱吃包子的那个core
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<lpy> adam8157: 北大据说进门查 学生证？
<huntxu> adam8157: 大厂又无悬念第四了
<lpy> zenNamaste: =_=
<adam8157> lpy: 昨天是这样
<zenNamaste> lpy: 早?
<lpy> zenNamaste: 刚想问你什么来着。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 远程发功助manc
<zenNamaste> lpy: nnnd, 我硬盘坏了
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<lpy> zenNamaste: lol~
<zenNamaste> lpy: 买了个840 evo
<zenNamaste> lpy: 心疼呢正
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕，友乎
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/j9jne4-86148  有的破嘛?
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ... http://code.bulix.org/j9jne4-86148
<adam8157> huntxu: 正在看埃弗顿和曼城的回放
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 最后肯定是湖人赢了
<huntxu> adam8157: 巴克力脑子正常的话绝对有前途
 * zenNamaste <-- 是休斯顿湖人队的忠实球迷, 最喜欢的选手是福原爱
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 磁盘坏了赶紧换
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不能拖
<lpy> zenNamaste: 赞！
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是呀
<lpy> zenNamaste: 友
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 抓紧live系统备份, 然后让IT给你换ssd
<huntxu> 拖了容易悲剧
<zenNamaste> lpy: 买了个廉价tlc, 怎么能叫土豪?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 自己的hp本
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 东芝640g硬盘...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 就算把坏的地方隔开，也迟早坏的，命就在那里
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 初步尝试Ubuntu~问各位大神一些3D建模软件替代的问题~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459122 刚刚起步用Ubuntu系统，2D上GIMP，Inkscape都还可以~~但是3D建模软件有什么好推荐的吗~比如PorE和犀牛的替代软件~最近找了一些，都觉得不是特别好，个路大神可有
<^k^>  ─> 什么好推荐~~~感激不尽~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhang_chenyu — 2014-05-04 11:05
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是呀, 俺知道
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 所以, 没得救了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我都没尝试低格
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 换ssd吧
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 拿来做二奶盘，挂个路由下电影好了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 买了840 evo了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 正在心疼呢
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 低格也就那样吧，没什么效果其实
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 卧槽
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 那我就放心了, 钱没乱花
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 120, 240?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 250
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 多大的我也想问
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 900大洋
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 250适合你
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩, 我也觉得是
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这么便宜了现在?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 镁光 m500 240g, 现在700+
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 就看你信不信得过镁光了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 镁光可以啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 700这么便宜？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: adam8157: 不是700, 是700+ !!
<zenNamaste> huntxu: adam8157: http://item.yixun.com/item-659774.html?YTAG=3.21012011
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【Crucial 镁光】CT240M500SSD1Crucial 美光 M500系列 CT240M500SSD1 240G SATA3接口 2.5英寸 SSD固态硬盘【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 送我一块
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 呸! 你个土豪, 还好意思管我要?!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 送我一块
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 明明应该你买个1t的840 pro送我好伐?!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你最近生意这么好
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 真心不行
<huntxu> zenNamaste: m500太矬了，要m4
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 只买贵的不选对的
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 那你买浦科特呀
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 记得送我一块儿
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你是萌妹子》
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 吗
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ... 你喜欢的难道是妹子吗??
 * adam8157 截屏
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你是不是对 huntxu 失去信心了?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 打算用截图作为证据, 然后分家的时候多要些财产?
<huntxu> adam8157: 帽子
<huntxu> 叔叔能忍，婶婶也忍不了
<huntxu> 爽
<adam8157> 赞
 * zenNamaste 被t没感觉呀
<zenNamaste> 除了闪了一小下屏幕
<huntxu> 用ERC的都是混蛋
 * zenNamaste 当混蛋挺好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 壕
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哎...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 刚才有人被我戳穿了...
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于Ubuntu下的设计类软件的一些咨询和讨论~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459123 最近才接触Ubuntu系统，对于设计类的替代软件有一些疑问~？2D上基本没什么问题GIMP和Inkscape可以对接~但是3D软件和渲染软件一直没有找到合适的，替代PorE和犀牛，Keyshot
<^k^>  ─> 各路大神有什么好的推荐吗？或者大家来探讨一番~~感激不尽~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhang_chenyu — 2014-05-04 11:24
<imtxc> zenNamaste, adam8157, huntxu 来当朋友吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 然后我就被t了, 没天理呀
 * zenNamaste 吃饭去
<zenNamaste> /zenNama_eat
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我的14.04装机桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459124 顺利从12.04过渡到14.04，按部就班，随波逐流，岁月静好，平淡是真 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvyimeng — 2014-05-04 11:31
<maplebeats> hello
<maplebeats> test 1
<maplebeats> test 2
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  11:38
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<adam8157> happyaron: 不让我推荐, 混蛋
<freeflying> adam8157: 谁不让你推荐啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 蓉蓉的信用卡在我手里
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<imtxc> adam8157: 要把羊毛留给需要的人啊
<adam8157> +o
<adam8157> imtxc: 授权给你自裁
<freeflying> imtxc: 不爽下
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天 adam8157 不把我的东西发出来我就 kick 他 lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 那你kick吧, 东西别想要了
<imtxc> ....
<tintin> hi
<^k^> tintin:点点点.  12:06
<adam8157> imtxc: 已经决定不给你了, 请kick
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说还没收到么
<adam8157> imtxc: not your business
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> imtxc: no duo no die
<happyaron> adam8157: 你啥时候吃饭
<happyaron> adam8157: 我看几点过去拿
<adam8157> happyaron: 1点
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥卡?
<happyaron> adam8157: 额，我现在过去估计一点到不了啊。
<happyaron> adam8157: 妹的
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 乃俩连信用卡都换着用了？ 好机油啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 信用卡
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥卡种!
<happyaron> gfrog: 小招把卡寄公司去了
<happyaron> adam8157: 普通卡
<adam8157> happyaron: nnnd, 不说重点, 给你碎了
<gfrog> happyaron: 账单地址留错了吧？ lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在深刻地体会了no zuo no die
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 普通信用卡啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 没，就是寄到公司。
<adam8157> happyaron: 标准visa? 还是啥 总得有个说法
<happyaron> adam8157: 最普通的visa吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 看到了, 拆开看了下
<happyaron> 好吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 当然没拆啊.....
<happyaron> 。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你还真信...
<happyaron> 没关系，无所谓。
<happyaron> 反正没开。
<imtxc> adam8157: 蓉蓉的，必然是百夫长吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥意思
<adam8157> happyaron: 不让我推荐, 混蛋
<alexchiang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/04/%23ubuntu-cn.txt 这个网页是什么编码的？我在linux下用chromium打开是乱码的
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=5.66 kiB ; encoding=gzip ; type=text/plain
<happyaron> adam8157: 决定要申卡的时候有其他人说要推荐了。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: http://www.flyertea.com/thread-157682-1-1.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ [转载]今天收到了运通百夫长黑金卡：发卡套装实图 + 开卡流程-飞客茶馆旅行网 - 最大的中文酒店常客，航空常客，信用卡讨论网站！
<imtxc> happyaron: 难道申请的不是这个么
<happyaron> imtxc: 肯定不是啊……
<happyaron> imtxc: 普通visa卡
 * adam8157 14年不会再申请信用卡了, 等明年的单标芯片
<onlylove> imtxc: http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/cardinfo.aspx?CardId=8341
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 新版和卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 这货是纪念卡？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我以为是普卡
 * gfrog 小招的卡快到期了，换张啥卡呢……
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是普卡啊
<happyaron> 还不知道额度是多少。
<imtxc> gfrog: 果断百夫长啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 有了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我现在出发去新东方，你等我一会儿吧。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 难看，扔卡包里封存了
<happyaron> imtxc: 看见没，真壕出现了 gfrog
<onlylove> adam8157: 单芯片和磁条啥的没啥意思的，芯片也会被复制的
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，今天的短信和我说是纪念卡
<adam8157> happyaron: 行啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 不懂别乱讲
<imtxc> gfrog: 果然是真壕啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 和世界一家纪念卡信用卡
 * adam8157 我特么连pboc标准都看过
<happyaron> adam8157: 好。
<imtxc> onlylove: 不老姐啊
<imtxc> 不了解啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 小招卡太多了，丫也不给我提额，我都不刷丫的了
<gfrog> adam8157: 在帝都还行，在外地，满地的磁条pos，单芯片容易杯具
<imtxc> 话说招行现在真没什么意思
<adam8157> gfrog: 有一张磁条就行了呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 我当时怕不过，专门挑了这个的普卡……靠……
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就是普卡
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [分享] perl编程文档大全-电子书 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459125 Perl语言入门_中文版_第六版 Programming_Perl Perl自动化系统管理 perl语言编程 perl学习手札 Perl网络编程 Perl技术内幕 perl编程思想应用篇 Perl.Cookbook.2nd.Edition Perl5语言命令详解 Perl5编程技巧与实例分析 [精通
<^k^>  ─> Perl.中文版].(美)福瓦.扫描版 下载地址： http://www.400gb.com/shared/folder_6202959_7f9e0b79/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fblack — 2014-05-04 12:06
<onlylove> adam8157: 木有啊，你要知道，微软每次都说，我家反盗版是最安全的，破解不了的
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且是招行最普及的卡之一
<onlylove> adam8157: 换句话说，只是时间问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 吐血……哎……
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的工行卡弄回来没有，我那天去网点拿卡，被人各种插队啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 你这属于抬杠, 就像告诫走路要看红绿灯, 你说看红绿灯也会被车撞, 马路过得多了只是时间问题
<adam8157> onlylove: rsa2048也是时间问题, 干脆别加密了. <- 数量级真的就是这样
<onlylove> adam8157: 我这绝对不是抬杠，你可以看磁条卡刚出来的时候
<onlylove> adam8157: 安全本来就是相对的
<gfrog> imtxc: 还木有。
<onlylove> adam8157: 记得当年奔腾的处理速度么
<gfrog> imtxc: 你倒提醒我了，明天去icbc
<adam8157> onlylove: anyway, 不想抬杠了....
<gfrog> imtxc: 还得办驾照绑定那张扣分卡，唉
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，这倒是啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 这么快就考下来本儿了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 800M啊，现在800M的处理器的386能作甚，只是和你说，你那只是个心理安慰而已，就像windows安装了最新的杀毒软件
<gfrog> imtxc: 必须啊，都开了一周车了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 考虑到芯片POS还不是十分普及的情况，还是有张磁条比较保险
<alexchiang> whois gfrog
<adam8157> onlylove: 我说了不想抬杠了, 饶了我吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就那么喜欢抬杠么……╮(╯▽╰)╭，乖~放过你了
 * imtxc 销哪张啊，郁闷了郁闷了
<imtxc> onlylove: 打算注销一半
<onlylove> imtxc: 注销一半啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在几张啊？
 * adam8157 另外等的就是明年broadwell ultrabook
<adam8157> imtxc: 鄙视, 我就一张全币 一张visa金
 * onlylove 拜 adam8157 壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 10 。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: |||||
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也不知道怎么这么多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是搞收藏的么
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似有一段时间集中申请，结果都批了。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在直接没法管理了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怕有不批的，然后都批了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我当时想的哪家批了算哪家的
<onlylove> imtxc: 来说说都哪家的，福利如何，羊毛怎么个薅法
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似招行和交通的得留着
<adam8157> imtxc: 分不清哪个颜色是你的
<imtxc> onlylove: 工商、小招、交行、广发、浦发、广大、中信、中行、平安、建行。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 短的一个不是我的么
<imtxc> adam8157: 如果一样的话你喜欢那件留那间呗，两件都不喜欢就都给我呗
<adam8157> imtxc: 一样长度你忘了?
<imtxc> onlylove: 有些有什么羊毛我自己都不知道了，
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就挑件你喜欢的颜色吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 在官网找编号中
<onlylove> imtxc: 广发，光大，平安这些有啥福利
<imtxc> onlylove: 光大卡好看，分期便宜
<imtxc> onlylove: 平安开卡就送个保险来着
<imtxc> 广发有星期三，很多地方吃饭打折
<onlylove> imtxc: 交通周五打折才是实在的吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 周六一般不上班，周五晚上可以多玩一会儿
<adam8157> imtxc: 分清了
<imtxc> onlylove: 傻，买购物卡啊！
<jiero> imtxc: 什么购物卡？
<imtxc> onlylove: 相当与永久九五折
<jiero> imtxc: 什么的的购物卡？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过现在超市就算打折，也没有jd之类的买便宜
<imtxc> jiero: 超市的嘛
<jiero> imtxc:  网商购物卡不都是 9.66折么
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以，现在沃尔玛卡没有意思
 * jiero 好久没去超市了
 * jiero 没有生活
 * jiero 买零食的原则，宁缺毋滥
<jiero> imtxc: 北京有连锁超市么？
<imtxc> jiero: 有啊
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。我这里是一家独霸，开了8家大分店和上百小便利店。
<onlylove> imtxc: 就算沃尔玛没意思，吃饭打折周五也比周三合适啊
<jiero> onlylove: 沃尔玛是不是哪里都会喊欢迎光临沃尔玛？
 * jiero 没去过其他城市的沃尔玛
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，光大可以diy卡面？
<freeflying> imtxc: 也逛飞客啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 有好几家都可以diy的
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
<jiero> onlylove: 连 Linux 基金会都可以啊
<onlylove> jiero: 北京的连锁超市多到不知道怎么说
<onlylove> jiero: 永辉，京客隆，沃尔玛……只要你能想到的
<freeflying> adam8157: NND, sid默认现在xfce啊
<jiero> onlylove:  除了沃尔玛，都没听说过
<adam8157> freeflying: 是
<onlylove> jiero: 好像是的吧，服务员懒了就不喊了
<freeflying> imtxc: 推荐个信用卡我区申请
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。
<freeflying> adam8157: systemd还没默认啊
<jiero> imtxc: 信用大骗子啊你
<adam8157> freeflying: not yet
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈，我吃了一斤肉
<imtxc> freeflying: 要双币？
<jiero> adam8157:  我一定要长胖到 65公斤！
<onlylove> imtxc: 呃……我喜欢可以DIY卡面的
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋装
<jiero> onlylove: 真的可以DIY么？
<freeflying> imtxc: 是啊，最好那种单币种的
<onlylove> imtxc: 这样约等于可以自己做主题信用卡
<jiero> onlylove: 你有什么主题？螺旋世界？
<onlylove> jiero: 刚看光大的就可以，没点进去看
<imtxc> freeflying: 单币的就中信i白金呗
<onlylove> jiero: 随便找个喜欢的，设计成信用卡大小就好了
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说，各种I won't fix your computer之类的代码
<jiero> onlylove:  Fix yourself before I fix your computer。
<onlylove> jiero: 或者啥动漫主题卡之类的
<adam8157> freeflying: https://wiki.debian.org/systemd
<onlylove> jiero: (⊙_⊙)
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<^k^> ⇪ t: systemd - Debian Wiki
<jiero> onlylove adam8157  什么？
<onlylove> 靠，不扯了，洗衣服吃饭去
<onlylove> jiero: I just don't know how to fix myself
<jiero> onlylove: find a reason and do it, then you won't need me to fix your computer
 * onlylove 洗衣服&吃饭
<freeflying> happyaron: sid安装时能选择用zfs了不
<imtxc> cherrot: 我看了看还是直出 jpeg 靠谱
<freeflying> imtxc: i白金支持visa/master通道不
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是要单币么，这个是银联only的
<adam8157> imtxc: freeflying 蓉蓉一看额度8K, 直接碎纸机了...
<adam8157> 我被土壕吓到了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我的额度只有2k
<imtxc> adam8157: 8k 跟本不够蓉蓉刷一下子的，不碎了做啥
<freeflying> imtxc: 那国外岂不是不能刷了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊，双币的就申请交行的呗，沃尔玛卡，加油也有九五折
<jiero> imtxc: 快碎了你的信用卡吧
<imtxc> jiero: 我得注销了才能碎
<jiero> adam8157: 是么。。。
 * jiero 额度 3000，还没还上呢
<jiero> imtxc: 还信用卡到最后一天就行对吧
<jiero> imtxc: 另外招商银行的一卡通怎么用？
<imtxc> jiero: 一卡通就是普通借记卡
<imtxc> jiero: 本行渠道换的话最后一天就行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 服务器因流量过高被关闭，我应怎么做？新手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459128 大家好！第一次发帖，也是刚接触Linux服务器。今天用putty登录服务器，登录不上，有打开网址也链接不上，ping ip也不同，打电话问了下说是因为流量过高引起的达100M，我是独享5 M的，然
<imtxc> jiero: 其他的，还是提前一天吧
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。这样，那么我还是提前吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 没钱了。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 土豪
<jiero> freeflying: 说明你是12年前申请到的
<maplebeats> imtxc: 借记卡有什么好处
<maplebeats> 你们下午放假不
<freeflying> jiero: 12年前我都不知道有信用卡这东西
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好处？
<jiero> freeflying: 不信不信。
<maplebeats> imtxc: 是呀，好处
<jiero> freeflying: 你12年钱肯定看过美国电影
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> maplebeats: 还真不知道
<jiero> imtxc: 一卡通不能直接用来还账，要手动么。
<jiero> imtxc: 讨厌信用卡多麻烦
<imtxc> jiero: 可以自动
<imtxc> jiero: 绑定自动还款
<jiero> imtxc: 我觉得好麻烦。钱真麻烦呢
<onlylove> jiero: 所以取消钱吧
<jiero> onlylove: 对头，就是很麻烦
<jiero> onlylove: 钱不过是度量衡的一种
<onlylove> jiero: 银行卡的存在，就是为了减少现金货币的流动
<dsf> openwrt
<nyfair> 话说你们谁试过渣雷固件了？
<onlylove> 那是咩？
<maplebeats> jiero: 一卡通自动还钱
<onlylove> 都是有信用卡的土豪！
<nyfair> onlylove: 都是有白金信用卡的壕
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没信用卡，申请个普卡人银行都不愿意
<nyfair> onlylove: 银行推销信用卡的临时工们在看着你
<onlylove> nyfair: 我当时就应该听业务员的，办金卡，没准人给我拒金批普
<jiero> onlylove:  去弄个吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 看着我有毛用，银行给我拒了，这就是事实
<jiero> maplebeats:  好的，我明白了，将1卡通里放上。
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道要被银行拒个十次八次的，他们才会对自己的业务水平表示怀疑？
<jiero> nyfair: 对。
<jiero> nyfair: 你现在可以邀请 onlylove 了。还能赚积分
<maplebeats> jiero: ~。~
<onlylove> jiero: (#‵′)
<maplebeats> 显示器后面那个一个是VGA接口，另一个接口叫什么来着
<maplebeats> 不是HDMI吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 长啥样
<jiero> maplebeats:  DVI
<jiero> maplebeats:  S
<imtxc> maplebeats: DVI
<jiero> maplebeats:  S 端子
<onlylove> maplebeats: 比vga小像USB的那个叫HDMI
<maplebeats> WOW
<zenNama_eat> maplebeats: dvi / dp
<maplebeats> 你们好聪明
<maplebeats> 搜到了，去买一条
<onlylove> maplebeats: 白色的叫DVI
<onlylove> maplebeats: 黄色的叫S
<onlylove> 靠，忘了DISPLAY PORT了
<nyfair> jiero: 我又不是银行临时工
<zenNama_eat> maplebeats: dvi 分 dvi-d 还是dvi-i 要区分的
<nyfair> 银行临时工被我拒了
<maplebeats> 还这么麻烦啊
<nyfair> 这是个悲伤的故事
<maplebeats> 那我普通显示器上是什么
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。好多悲伤的事情发生了，你需要太多纸巾。。。
 * nyfair 提问
<onlylove> maplebeats: 看后面是+还是-
<onlylove> nyfair: 那叫派遣员工，或者合同工
 * nyfair 写python怎么避免代码里加上一堆恶心的self.
<zenNama_eat> maplebeats: 你买dvi-d就可以了
<zenNama_eat> maplebeats: dvi-d能插在dvi-d和dvi-i上面
<maplebeats> nyfair: 不写class就可以了
<zenNama_eat> nyfair: 不要用面向对象.
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 牛牛真的是什么都会呀!
 * zenNamaste 拜 nyfair 牛牛
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 你才是牛牛
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我写不了python...
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 我没有一种是精通的
 * onlylove 拜 nyfair 牛牛
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我也没有呀
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 但是, 明显你比我牛好多
<onlylove> zenNamaste: nyfair 会汇编，你会不？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不会...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我已经承认 nyfair 比我牛很多了, 这是大家有目共睹的
<onlylove_> 靠！
<onlylove_> 掉线
<freeflying> adam8157: win7这渣渣，x230上居然网卡还要装驱动
<gebjgd> freeflying, 鄙视你
<freeflying> gebjgd: 鄙视我啥
 * zenNamaste 鄙视用x230的人...
<gebjgd> freeflying, 好歹上个win8.1啊
<freeflying> gebjgd: 又不是我的机器
<gebjgd> freeflying, 这叫面子   侯总怎么好面子的人
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你自己不就用x230么？我记得好像是的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我等今天下午就用回hp
<zenNamaste> onlylove: lol~
<onlylove> zenNamaste: x230啥网卡，我记得大部分都不需要驱动了吧，反正我机器上没装啥驱动基本都能用，09年年底的机器
<zenNamaste> onlylove: intel的网卡
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 有限呀...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 也是 intel的
<jiero> freeflying: 要驱动好整，必须win8以上啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，貌似微软的东西intel的网卡驱动不多的样子，Atheros系列表示很开心
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 虽然可能很多地方不如intel的东西好，但是驱动方便
 * nyfair 天朝是不是规定过青年节3点以后可以下班的？
<gebjgd> onlylove, windows高手啊
<adam8157> freeflying: x230的网卡不一定的, 我选配了高端的支持ac的, 你的莫非是realtek?
<adam8157> nyfair: 嗯, 一会儿就走
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不是windows高手，随便说自己是windows高手会被嘲笑，因为我不会powershell
 * onlylove 今天不上班
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> nyfair, adam8157 有这龟腚？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是强制的其实
<happyaron> onlylove: 我又到搜狗苦逼了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 注销的问题搞定没
<happyaron> onlylove: 刚刚提交新版给QA
 * adam8157 http://imagebin.org/308911
<freeflying> adam8157: 貌似是的
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • kdevelop4.6如何引用库文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459129 请问下使用kdevelop4.6做C++开发如何引用库文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 古往今来 — 2014-05-04 13:49
 * onlylove 拜20M宽带的 adam8157 壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你这这么快?
 * gebjgd 这个月不上班
<adam8157> zenNamaste: onlylove 公司的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 贵公司高大上
<happyaron> 你们都高达，就我要苦逼。
 * onlylove 拜这个月不上班的 gebjgd 温拿
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还有钱拿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你是休产假么
<gebjgd> happyaron, no no 带薪的年假  另外换工作了
 * onlylove 拜会打包的 happyaron 牛牛
<happyaron> onlylove: 没用啊，还不是苦逼了么。
<onlylove> 靠，带薪年假……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 温拿好
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想苦逼都没地方苦逼
<happyaron> onlylove: 你来么，我推荐你给我做QA
<onlylove> happyaron: 不用u的……不习惯U的包名字，用了几天深度灰溜溜的滚会debian了
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 真的不习惯，你知道，debian配置locales只需要dpkg-reconfige就可以了，u这命令只是生成locales
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后添加语言支持要装啥language-pack*啥的
<happyaron> :)
<gebjgd> onlylove, 习惯就好
<onlylove> adam8157: 看过徐铮的催眠大师没
<adam8157> onlylove: nope
<onlylove> gebjgd: 用惯了d再用u，感觉自己就是SB一月的
<maplebeats> 今天不上班
<maplebeats> 好幸福
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一样
 * adam8157 在等同事吃饭回来好把东西给他放假
<zenNamaste> hap
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我给你做qa好伐?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 求带
<Yunfan-phone> 在杭州了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没觉得  看文档就是了
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc: 今天可放假了
<chenxiongfei> Yunfan-phone: 你们今天放假了？
<adam8157> Yunfan-phone: 我下午要放假, 你准备什么时候来?
<Yunfan-phone> 有半天
<chenxiongfei> ALL：今天五四青年节，我们公司没放假，真悲剧
<chenxiongfei> ALL：也没活动，干
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你知道，人懒就不想看文档，如果是arch啥的，肯定会好好看
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 去c社待着吧
<Yunfan-phone> 我23点到南站  明天在看了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是，这都是apt的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你这个是病
<chenxiongfei> Yunfan-phone: 你在北京南站？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 到某狗来凑什么热闹
<Yunfan-phone> 我在杭州站
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 贵c高大上
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我太挫
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 毛线
<Yunfan-phone> 有钱就不挫了
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 对了，luac编译的东西，能反编译回去不
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 当当都说了，猫猫高大上
<Yunfan-phone> 理论上当然能
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那是当当在调侃. 你让当当回来, 你看他回来吗?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 猫猫的技术比debian好很多，debian基本不干活
<onlylove> zenNamaste: rpm甩deb几条街
<Yunfan-phone> 只是代码是否人读就另外回事了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 跟debian啥关系...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这都是他说的
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 为何你要关心这个
 * zenNamaste 不用debian, 唯一原因为debian里面firefox不叫firefox
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 当时他好像说，如果不是debian的脑残粉肯定用centos啥的
 * zenNamaste 死也不用centos
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 哦，玩游戏么……游戏插件用lua写的，但是貌似为了效率，预编译过了
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 多玩那货不地道，每次更新自己的插件更新器，都要玩点小花样
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 还偷偷的下载YY浏览器……靠，这年头是个人就做浏览器
<Yunfan-phone> 多玩的什么游戏是lua的
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 不放假
<Yunfan-phone> 做浏览器vb都可以 呵呵
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc: 想不到你比我年龄大
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 金山的游戏……多玩做插件
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: ? 啥
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 有什么想不到
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 咱俩站一起，谁会说我比你年轻？
<Yunfan-phone> 28以上才不放啊
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc: 那是我刮了胡子而已
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 3 分天注定，7分靠打拼，剩下的90分，全靠长相的
<onlylove> 瓦擦，我到了不放假的年龄了……
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你都28了？
 * onlylove 已经不是青年了
<jiero> imtxc: 你这么老。。。
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 你研究反编译那个  莫非接单做外挂
<jiero> gebjgd: 我也快了啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 太次了
<Yunfan-phone> 我今年还能过节
<Yunfan-phone> 明年就 额
<jiero> nyfair: 有么？今天我放假
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 做啥外挂，没那智商，我只是想把常用功能自己写下，然后不用多玩插件了
<jiero> Yunfan-phone:
<Yunfan-phone> 那不就是外挂么
 * jiero 还没见过 Thinkpad X系列
<jiero> onlylove: 不是作弊才叫外挂的
<Yunfan-phone> 想搞个新的chromebook
<jiero> onlylove: 只要是普通人（就是不做任何改动的人）不去做的都是外挂
<jiero> Yunfan-phone:  chromebook air？
<gebjgd> Yunfan-phone, 有什么哟个
<gebjgd> Yunfan-phone, 有什么用
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 官方允许的不叫外挂好吧，插件，魔兽不是也有么，金山连按键精灵都不管
<jiero> gebjgd: 代替 android
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 重装系统后 ，怎么挂载 home分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459130 因为意外原因需重装系统，装完后怎么挂载相应分区 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手问答 — 2014-05-04 14:17
<Yunfan-phone> 老的貌似更新了个内存泄漏版本
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我在用官方的firefox, 自动升级好顶赞
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 只要不是官方提供的 都可以叫外挂
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nightly的, 稳定好多, 特别好用
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 考虑下?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不, 29这released的在我这儿crash概率高出28几十倍....
<Yunfan-phone> 我发现高铁那个安检是忽悠人的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nightly都修复了
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 你这外挂的定义太广泛了……我这边只要官方不打击的，就不算
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，29太难看了
<Yunfan-phone> 我带着老大一串钥匙过去 居然没响
<zenNamaste> lpy: 来, 给李老板推广一下贵nightly
<onlylove> adam8157: 有没有能恢复老外观的功能
<lpy> zenNamaste: 李老板是谁
 * zenNamaste fx31很好看
<zenNamaste> lpy: adam8157
 * lpy 摸摸蛋蛋
<zenNamaste> lpy: ... 小心...
<lpy> 咦 = = 这句话有点别扭。。。
<zenNamaste> lpy: 乱讲, 死的很惨...
<lpy> 。。。。。。。
<zenNamaste> ...
<Yunfan-phone> 嘉城哥都不认识 活该
<gebjgd> jiero, 没法代替
<Yunfan-phone> 不过他这是ipv6地址 难打击
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 截个图看看?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好
<happyaron> 真累。
<happyaron> no zuo no die
<happyaron> 已经zuo die了，肿么办。
<imtxc> 我的帽子呢
<jiero> 全员加帽子，看谁被留下？
<jiero> lol
<Yunfan-phone> 冒充imadper额
<jiero> 哈安徽
<jiero> 好玩啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 坏人，把我帽子摘了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/308913
<jiero> adam8157 iMadper  freeflying 全员加帽子互相 ban ，看谁最后留下截图
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<Yunfan-phone> fx31可支持web sql?
<adam8157> iMadper: 和29差不多嘛, 虽然我用vimperator的看不出区别
<iMadper> *!*lpy@2001:250:3002:4a42:ed2f:ba4d:7ca
<iMadper> ...
 * tenzu 你们真闲，嗯嗯
 * jiero 摸摸 tenzu
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<adam8157> iMadper: 用unban命令, 别自己写
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 官方公布可用api了，这不能算外挂吧……
<jiero> tenzu: 怀念你也闲着的时候了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是打算入相机了？
<tenzu> jiero: 是啊，我是偷空上来看看
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnd, 我的, erc, 没有, unban
<iMadper> adam8157: 你来unban
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯嗯
<imtxc> iMadper: a7 除了费电没别的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: è´µ
<Yunfan-phone> tenzu: 那你忙什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我帽子，我来啊
<jiero>  /me 不知道钱是干什么的了。
<iMadper> 我擦!!!!
<nyfair> websql? 这群人还嫌浏览器不够大？
<adam8157> iMadper: 姿势看懂了么
<iMadper> 原来是!!! 我的banlist显示的不全!!
<nyfair> jiero: 壕
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> adam8157: ip太长, 我这里截断了!! fxxk
<jiero> nyfair:  和壕差太远了。
<Yunfan-phone> Web sql就是对本来就有的sqlite提供个访问而已
<jiero> nyfair: 我从来没请过别人吃饭-除了去北京
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，vimererator键盘组合哪里爽啊？
 * jiero 只是没钱罢了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我觉得鼠标手势更方便啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 各花入各眼啊, 不过你可以试试看
<iMadper> nyfair: 我现在用鼠标手势 + fireemacs
<Yunfan-phone> Google扩展提供那个syncstorage太小了
<imtxc> nyfair: 反正我是觉得没有鼠标手势方便
<zxyy> iMadper: firemacs
<nyfair> adam8157: 我很久以前试用过啊，然后就放弃了
<iMadper> zxyy: 对
<jiero> nyfair: 鼠标手势我还没用过。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 咦我看错了= =
<Yunfan-phone> 手势不如脚踏板
 * jiero 没用过手势。。。
 * nyfair 说起来鼠标手势是不是咱家首创的？
<nyfair> 然后被firefox的插件剽窃了？
<iMadper> nyfair: 咱家? opera?
<nyfair> 是啊
<Yunfan-phone> 现在都是webkit了哦
 * adam8157 原来opera这么壕, 北京在招人, 我考虑下
<lpy> opera 招人？！！！
<Yunfan-phone> Opera还招？
<nyfair> 招
<Yunfan-phone> 是去做公关还是ppt
<nyfair> ppt为主
<nyfair> 陪睡为辅
<Yunfan-phone> 加壳业务呢
<happyaron> 唉，深刻体会到no zuo no die的含义
<Yunfan-phone> 外包给mozilla么
<Yunfan-phone> 人都是要死的
<nyfair> 北京那里的业务和mozilla没交集吧
<happyaron> 不是那么回事
<iMadper> happyaron: 咋个了?
<Yunfan-phone> 那你说个不死的人给我听听
<happyaron> iMadper: 觉得zuo die了呗
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么zuo? 怎么die?
<happyaron> Yunfan-phone: zuo die和自然die时不一样的。
<gebjgd> Yunfan-phone, 腊肉思想
<Yunfan-phone> Opera到底开多少 把嘉城哥都搞心动了
<Yunfan-phone> happyaron:  不做也die 不如做了die
<imtxc> onlylove， cherrot , 17 55 上面的那个对焦框里面的数字做什么用的
<wsm> ls
<Yunfan-phone> gfrog: 万寿无疆不还是做了腊肉
<happyaron> no zuo no die
<jiero> happyaron:  die。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  每次看到 die 我总是想加个 t
<happyaron> 啥意思
<jiero> happyaron:  选择的食物
<onlylove> imtxc: 距离？
<happyaron> 。
<happyaron> 某些公司5月4号休半天或整天
<jiero> happyaron:  不作就没吃得！
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<jiero> happyaron: 这里，我休一天
<jiero> cherrot:  心烦。我太弱了。
<happyaron> 我不打算决定吃什么不打算挑衣服，这些事情将来都交给妹子干。目前完全不能自理，觉得也没必要自理了。
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron:  放不开是可怕的。放开对很多人来说也是可怕的。。。我真想变成神啊，全知全能~
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你的不是姐么
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 难道已经。。。。？
 * gebjgd 看来我错过了很多东西
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。Destine经常来这里
 * adam8157 我老了
<jiero> adam8157: 我老了
 * jiero 真的老了。。。
 * nyfair 老了啊
<onlylove> 你们一群小正太在我面前说老，把我放哪里！
 * onlylove 感受到这个频道深深的恶意
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 靠，adam不吃red pill了？
<onlylove> 明天上班！
<jiero> onlylove: 没有恶意，我只是对着可见环境说的。
<jiero> onlylove: 没有你整天在面前晃悠啊——
<jiero> /me 也下去吧。
<onlylove> 都走了哎？算了
<stardiviner> 怎么移除fcitx在KDE下的ubuntu Kylin的皮肤阿？qimpanel和kylin的皮肤同时显示，真是一个叫难受。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 1051
<huntxu> roylez: 貌似又新高了
<huntxu> roylez: xe.com给的数据1056
<alvin_rxg> Title: XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site (@ xe.com)
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 壕回来了
<chenxiongfei> 豪猪
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 双薪壕
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 装一下ubuntu.
<happyaron> huntxu: 我就一份……
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<stardiviner> 怎么移除fcitx在KDE下的ubuntu Kylin的皮肤阿？qimpanel和kylin的皮肤同时显示，真郁闷找不到这玩意儿哪里来的。
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> huntxu: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是毫毛
<happyaron> huntxu: 听说你remote了，回家和妹子过幸福生活了？
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^
<imtxc> huntxu: remote 壕
<imtxc> gfrog: ^^
<huntxu> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: imtxc cc我干毛，我早知道帅胡remote
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不是最想remote回家陪老婆的么
<gfrog> happyaron: 你都说了，最想
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/308923
<atsuko> 你们的搜狗输入法正常不
<atsuko> 注销登陆
<happyaron> atsuko: 不正常
<happyaron> 明天的新版就正常了
<atsuko> 明天出新版呀 哦啊哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04中安装的gretl不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459131 以前一直在ubuntu 下使用计量经济学软件gretl，系统升级到ubuntu14.04后，gretl安装好了却永不起来，软件界面可以打开，但打开数据作图或回归时会自动退出，提示错误为gretl-x11crash,崩溃了
<^k^>  ─> ，哪位大侠帮忙解决一下啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhlcjl — 2014-05-04 16:40
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu14.04中安装的计量经济学软件gretl不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459132 以前一直在ubuntu 下使用计量经济学软件gretl，系统升级到ubuntu14.04后，gretl安装好了却永不起来，软件界面可以打开，但打开数据作图或回归时会自动退出，提示错误为gretl-x11crash,崩溃了，
<^k^>  ─> 哪位大侠帮忙解决一下啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhlcjl — 2014-05-04 16:47
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04安装的libreoffice在中文界面下段落排版很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459133 系统升级到ubuntu14.04后，在中文界面下，libreoffice writer 和impress在编辑文档时，当选取一段文字，右键选择段落来设定行间距时，而英文界面时，则会很快。看来ub
<^k^>  ─> untu14.04的中文字体包使用起来还是有问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhlcjl — 2014-05-04 17:04
<FredYuan> 5=\
<gebjgd> FredYuan, 来了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.10怎么通过drcom客户端联网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459136 菜鸟请教大神门，这个问题老是没有解决，一直用室友的无线网上网，这个怎么办呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 youquanfan — 2014-05-04 17:18
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer 不支持xv，播放电影时，有声音没图像。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459137 Code: % xvinfo X-Video Extension version 2.2 screen #0   Adaptor #0: "NV17 Video Texture"     number of ports: 32     port base: 601     operations supported: PutImage     supported visuals:       depth 24, visualID 0x21       d
<^k^>  ─> epth 24, visualID 0x24 ……     number of attributes: 7       "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)               client settable attribute       "XV_ITURBT_709" (range …
<slucx> 亲们，64位的大便里没有libstdc++.so.5咋办？
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7391831/
<savr> why do chinese people say okla
<savr> its ok
<savr> *okayla
<gebjgd> savr, chenglich
<gebjgd> savr, chenglish
<savr> chinglish
<zhpeng> my girl friend is mad at me..
<gebjgd> zhpeng, 你无法满足她？
<zhpeng> gebjgd, 歌舞恩
<gebjgd> zhpeng, 果然恩
<zhpeng> P
<gebjgd> 有什么好的电影推荐么
<installman> great to see u
<nyfair> Ogg Vorbis/Theora被正式移除出HTML5标准
<savr> yes
<nyfair> 啊哈哈哈，喜闻乐见
<savr> you can see me
<installman> 很好很强大啊。
<installman> 有熟悉metasploit的朋友吗？
<leeeee> 兔子
<installman> list
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nd6IfBXbAADfZFXIveEAALq7QLgcJYAAN98496.jpg 耳朵进水了
<zhpeng> ubuntu14.04 简直爽
<chenxiongfei> 各位看非诚勿扰吗
<onlylove> 那是啥
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 是乡亲的
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 哦，那个女主和男一号场上牵手，场下发和男二号恩爱照片微博的那个？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> OL
<onlylove> 啥事？
<leeeee> 没事啊
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 这种节目，收视率非常高
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于 Ubuntu 14.04出现内部错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459138 老是出现错误，怎么办？回回点继续隔2-3天就出错误。也不知道是不是同一种错误，怎么解决？ [img/home/gernal/图片/错误1.png /home/gernal/图片/错误2.png /home/gernal/图片/错误3.png /home/gernal/图片/错误4.png][/img] 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-04 20:15
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ping
<zenNamaste> happyaron: How can I setup my fcitx? any built-in programs can do it? im-config
<October21> .bar
<maplebeats_> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/w/v/2014-05-03/214563818631.html
<^k^> maplebeats_: ⇪ 记者探访巴西毒品交易 毒贩持枪全副武装|巴西|毒品交易|毒贩_新浪视频
<maplebeats_> CCAV万岁
<MeaCu1pa1> ...
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa1: 好久不见
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10升级到14.04被禁用的第三方源恢复不了啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459140 之前在13.10用add-apt-repository ppa:安装的第三方源软件在升级到14.04后被禁用了，恢复不了。 谁知道怎么弄啊？在软件和更新>其它软件 中第三方源的链接无法编辑也无法删除。 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 fatbird — 2014-05-04 21:08
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 你侄女的态度好冷啊
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 哎，长得又不帅，不敢发照片:(
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats_> 55555555
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 你侄女让我想起了我一个同事，高贵冷艳的态度。。。
<maplebeats_> 毕竟是陌生人哎。。
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 她喜欢什么东东
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你干嘛啊
<leeeee> 她昨天跟我说 太奇怪了感觉
<leeeee> 然后就没了
<leeeee> 我都不知道你在跟她聊什么  怎么帮你啊
<October21> leeeee: 你侄女多大了？
<leeeee> 94å¹´
<October21> 这麽年轻
<October21> maplebeats_: 你多大了？
<maplebeats_> October21, 91年的
<October21> maplebeats_: 嗯，和我一样大
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 一问一答
<maplebeats_> 我觉得很蛋疼
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 主要是不知道她兴趣是什么
<maplebeats_> 以前和一个学妹也是聊不起来，直到我知道她玩LOL之后。。。
<leeeee> 我侄女比较喜欢佛
<leeeee> å­¦
<maplebeats_> ...........
<leeeee> 你要是跟她聊这种
<leeeee> 她肯定崇拜你
<caleb-> 年纪轻轻就要青灯礼佛了么。。。
<maplebeats_> 我的智商
<leeeee> 总之 我帮不了你啊
<leeeee> 她家人真的担心这一点
<caleb-> maplebeats_: 快去拯救失足少女啊！
<leeeee> 怕她走极端
<maplebeats_> caleb-, 伤不起
<October21> maplebeats_: 直接传播LOL
<maplebeats_> October21, 好主意
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 可惜她在中山大学哎，要是在深大的话，我直接冲过去教训一堆
<caleb-> leeeee: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1474003.htm # 日本一位得道女修的经历 <- 欲求道先毁容
<^k^> caleb-: ⇪ 千代野_百度百科
<October21> 这样一举多得
<leeeee> 中山大学多好啊 只恨自己当初没去
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 现在还有机会
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 再读一次
<maplebeats_> 哈全
<maplebeats_> 哈哈
<leeeee> 没有意义了已经
<October21> 博士后
<leeeee> == 根本就不想再读书了
<caleb-> leeeee: 去教书嘛~
<leeeee> 不去 男神已不再
<October21> leeeee: 找到工作没？
<gebjgd> caleb-, 谁？
<caleb-> leeeee: 自己培养新男神~
<leeeee> 木有心情了啊。。
<leeeee> October21: 还在找。。有个不想去
<gebjgd> leeeee, 谁要青灯？谁要理佛
<leeeee> 不知道啊 没有谁要青灯礼佛
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 求培养
<leeeee> 培养啥
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 培养成男神
<gebjgd> leeeee, 同求培养
<gebjgd> leeeee, 有相关的床上经验  优先么
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我要开班么
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 开班吧
<gebjgd> 国内多地警察加强枪械射击训练 装甲车开上街
<leeeee> 你们这群死宅
<leeeee> 真是够无聊
<leeeee> 身边没妹子么
<gebjgd> 天朝要完？
<maplebeats_> leeeee, ～。～
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 有妹纸没有用啊，不能把我培养成男神
<leeeee> == 什么意思？
<leeeee> 中大的男神是以前暗恋对象 不是我培养出来的啊
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 唔，那你能培养么
<leeeee> 怎么培养？
<leeeee> 你教我看看
<maplebeats_> leeeee, 我正向你请教呢
<leeeee> 你在绕什么啊 我真的不懂
<gebjgd> leeeee, 他想和你合体
<October21> gebjgd: 怪叔叔……
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 看书
 * gebjgd 出去散步
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 【转载】百度云linux客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459142 在百度贴吧里面看到的，觉得不错，转到这里，分享给大家！ 详情参考： http://www.mintos.org/software/baidu-bcloud-linux.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 lozi0425 — 2014-05-04 22:35
<tcstory> test.java:24: error: cannot find symbol
<tcstory>             Scanner in=new Scanner(Paths.get("data.txt"));
<tcstory>                                    ^
<tcstory>   symbol:   variable Paths
<tcstory>   location: class test
<tcstory> 1 error
<tcstory> 看书写的代码，错在哪里啊
<^k^> tcstory:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiero> 到了。
<leeeee> 兔子~~
<October21> jiero: what
<jiero> leeeee:
<jiero> October21: 我到了
<jiero> leeeee: 小孩子
<jiero> leeeee: 我真的老了。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 再也没法伪装成 18岁了哈。
<leeeee> 什么意思？？
<October21> jiero: 什么到了啊？
<jiero> October21: 我到了这里了
<October21> 怎么这麽激动？
<jiero> leeeee: 就是如我所说，去年的时候还有高中刚毕业小女孩当成我是她同学级别年纪。。。
<jiero> October21:  。 不是激动吧。
<October21> 和小姑娘聊上了？
<jiero> October21: 没有
<leeeee> 总归要长大啊。。难道你结婚的时候也想是高中生的样子？
<jiero> October21: 今天用面包机做面包。就是那个样子。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  这个么。我该洗脸了，好多年不洗了。
<October21> 我没用过面包机……
<leeeee> == 你改洗脚了
<jiero> leeeee: 也对，好多年不洗了
<jiero> leeeee: 我懒蛋。只有洗澡的时候冲一冲
<jiero> 洗头的时候擦擦脸
<leeeee> 你强调洗脸作甚？还是你觉得你没洗脸所以让人没觉得你是高中生？
<jiero> 脸上到处都是皱纹哈
<jiero> leeeee: 因为皱纹
<jiero> October21: 面包机做的面包我感觉不像面包呢。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何禁用系统错误提示【操作手记】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459143 系统错误信息会以文件的形式保留在/var/crash目录中，要临时的关闭错误提示，输入如下命令 $sudo rm -rf /var/crash/* 但是，这样一来，新的错误信息产生的时候，又会在该目录下生成新的错误信息文
<^k^>  ─> 件。要永久的禁止错误信息提示，需要修改/etc/default/apport文件，该文件默认如下： #set this to 0 to disable apport, or to 1 to enable it #you can tempora …
<jiero> leeeee:  我觉得洗脸还是能让人变得看起来年轻些
<leeeee> i 服了 u！！
<leeeee> 你个大男生
<leeeee> 长个皱纹在那唧唧歪歪作甚
<quininer> jiero 面包机做的面包不像面包像什么。。
<leeeee> 我都没说我自己老了
<leeeee> 你叫毛线
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。其实我父母都比较重视装扮，我比较反感
<October21> leeeee: 你比我还小……
<jiero> leeeee: 呵呵，让我想起小学的时候，我妈涂了口红嘴唇也不如我红
<jiero> quininer: 像面饼呢。
<leeeee> so？现在你发现你真的是你父母的亲生儿子？因为你现在也开始在意外表？
<October21> jiero: 面包长啥样？
<leeeee> == 你是在说你唇红齿白么  照片呢
<leeeee> 照片呢
<quininer> jiero 面饼机
<jiero> leeeee:  到不是。只是提出一种假设，如果洗脸，可能看起来小一些
<October21> 澳洲的面包是什么样呢？
<leeeee> 那你洗吧
<leeeee> 如果真的这样
<leeeee> 我是不是可以回到初中时候？
<leeeee> 兔子你是都比嘛
<leeeee> 真是
<jiero> leeeee: 又被你鄙视了？
<jiero> October21:  不睡么？
<leeeee> 没有鄙视你。。只是觉得你挺都比
<October21> jiero: 太早了
<jiero> 什么是都比
<October21> 现在才是活跃时间
<^k^> jiero: define:都比 該島有一身四面，面面有名曰：伊豫國謂「愛媛」（今愛媛縣）、讚岐國謂「飯依彥」（今 香川縣）、粟國名「大宜|都比|賣」（今德島縣）、土左國稱「建依別」（今高知縣）。接著在 ...
<jiero> October21: 。 http://yadict.info
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet []
<leeeee> 逗比
<leeeee> 算了
<October21> leeeee: 你注意下言行
<October21> jiero: 什么时候汉化啊？
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> October21: 想汉化会很快。但是整体比较难用。
<October21> 仅界面嘛
<jiero> 双子座的男性:从容不迫，和蔼可亲。常给人以永远是局外人的印象。永无休止的求知欲和好奇心，敦促着你生活的脚步，激励你不断追求和探索。 我竟然真的是这样。。。
<October21> jiero: 然后弄个手机客户端……
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> October21: 应该做个手机界面就好了。出导出
<jiero> October21: 话说，凭什么我从来没见过另一个双子座的家伙！
<jiero> October21: 或者说没有我认识的人是。。。
<October21> jiero: 只是你不知道
<jiero> October21: 我不知道任何一个人生日是6月的。
<jiero> October21: 我不认为我接触的人很少很少
<October21> 巧合吧
<jiero> October21: 好吧，从父母角度10月怀胎，就是9月受精
<jiero> 因为农活么
<jiero> 真的没见过哈。
<October21> Mandarin Chinese WordNet
<October21> Mandarin还加个Chinese是什么意思？
<^k^> October21: define:Mandarin还加个Chinese 工作人员很热情，房间很干净，舒适，|价格|很值得，一切都很完美！ .... |中文|, 越南语, 乌克兰语, 土耳其语, 菲律宾语, 葡萄牙语, 荷兰语, 韩语, 日语, 意大利语, 法语, 英语, ...
<jiero> October21:  Chinese 可以形容 Wordnet？
<jiero> October21: 其实不是哈
<leeeee> ==
<October21> 我的意思是有了Mandarin就说明了汉语
<leeeee> 双子座很花心的
<leeeee> 我以前碰到过
<October21> 没必要加Chinese
<jiero> leeeee: 嗯。我很花心的。
<jiero> leeeee: 我喜欢所有人
<jiero> October21: 好。以后改。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 全世界都是我的
<October21> jiero: 我冒昧的问一句，我没看懂这个网站是做什么的……
<jiero> October21: 我也没看懂，所以要改成我想要的。
<jiero> October21: 就是变词典。
<October21> jiero: 这个的感觉怎么像是编辑词典
<October21> wiki模式？
<jiero> October21: 就是编辑词典。。。所以很不对。
<October21> jiero: 那岂不是反了
<jiero> October21: 怎么是反了？
<October21> jiero: 你不是要给别人用吗，没词怎么用？
<jiero> October21: 。。。不是，我的意思是，先翻译出来。。。
<October21> jiero: 那你还是去推广下
<October21> 不然就无法在有生之年看到它竣工
<jiero> October21: 嗯。是的。
<October21> 任重道远
<jiero> October21: 面包果然不如蛋糕好吃
<jiero> October21: 我还是做蛋糕吧。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  晚上抱上床睡觉
<October21> 奶油怎么办？
<October21> 对身体好吗？
<jiero> October21: 糖多
<October21> 直接弄点粉子烙饼
<jiero> October21: 管它对身体好坏。。。量的问题，我是那种可以为了一时吃好而不顾的。
<October21> 主要是太麻烦
<jiero> October21: 平时吃，无糖不盐不油
<jiero> October21: 烙饼还要看着。
<October21> 烤蛋糕也要时间啊，还多些
<jiero> October21: 之前和进程中都不管什么事，倒原料即可
<October21> 算了直接点，你直接买得了，更省事
<October21> 什么口味都有
<jiero> October21: 懒得出门。
<jiero> October21: 而且太甜
<October21> 电话
<October21> jiero: 订制
<jiero> October21: 我这里不是江沪浙
<jiero> October21: 不会有人送
<October21> 天子脚下
<jiero> October21: 也不是大城市
<jiero> October21: 买面包机一个作用就是消耗掉别人送的面粉
<jiero> October21: 一次用0.8斤
<October21> jiero: 面包机贵吗？我现在也是上班族了……
<October21> jiero: 可以吃几天啊？
<October21> 我米饭一顿吃三两
<jiero> October21:  199 的机器就可以。一次700g面包的话。吃不了2天。
<jiero> October21: 米饭是按照两计算么。我都是用碗算
<jiero> October21: 生大米1碗
<jiero> 暴露了不停放屁。睡不了了
<October21> 吃了什么？
<jiero> maplebeats_ 卖地图的
<jiero> October21: 炸花生米
<October21> 难怪
<jiero> October21:  1斤煎鱼肉
<jiero> 噢。是煎肉片
<October21> 高蛋白，高油脂
<October21> 晚餐要吃少
<jiero> October21: 你要学日本人么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 苏浙汇？
<gebjgd> October21, 聪明人
<jiero> gebjgd:  沪
<jiero> 晚餐要多吃，才能够舒服
<October21> jiero: 没啊，我只是对此稍有了解
<jiero> 早死就早死呗
<October21> jiero: 然后肚子咕咕叫
<gebjgd> jiero, 那你现在死就可以了
<gebjgd> jiero, 我一大学同学已经去世了
<gebjgd> jiero, 胃癌
<October21> jiero: 只是影响睡眠
<jiero> gebjgd: 我昨天看了 Sauerbraten 作法 30分钟准备，4天待命，4个半小时烹调。不就是煮肉么，这么折腾都不新鲜了
<jiero> October21: 嗯。有人用宵夜代替早餐
<jiero> gebjgd: 我会有肠道癌
<jiero> 连续放气。。。
<October21> 正常情况也会有这种情况的
<gebjgd> jiero, 恭喜你
<October21> jiero: 你那个字典打算怎么弄了？
<jiero> gebjgd:  我会攻克癌症
<October21> 我明天会学校了
<October21> 结束实习……
<jiero> October21: 重搞界面，做个视频简介再一个图片简介
<jiero> October21: 噢。实习生都该回去了，我在想干什么呢。
<October21> jiero: 什么实习生？
<October21> jiero: 我可以帮上什么忙呢？
<onlylove> jiero: 实习生回去了，通常的做法是，再招一批实习生
<jiero> onlylove: 噢，是么。
<onlylove> jiero: 不一样的地方做法不一样
<onlylove> jiero: 有的地方一年就一次
<cherrot> imtxc, ?
<jiero> cherrot: 竟然这个时候出现啊。
<October21> onlylove: 现在的情况是实习生会校答辩了
<cherrot> jiero, 快睡了 冒个泡
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后发现睡不着了
<jiero> cherrot: 有没有幽默道具，从鼻孔里往外冒泡的小玩具哈
<jiero> onlylove: 我是不断放屁，睡不着啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 没听说过。。。你要逗姑娘用么。。
<jiero> onlylove: 放了10多个。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 没有。
<cherrot> onlylove, 最近的确睡不好。。
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥，放一会儿就好啦
<cherrot> jiero, 睡了 good night
<jiero> cherrot onlylove 你们都是几月份的？
<onlylove> jiero: 7
<jiero> cherrot: 拜拜
<cherrot> jiero, 8
<onlylove> jiero: 你没必要纠结那些
<jiero> onlylove cherrot  都好少见呢。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 没有纠结，只是好奇
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么我几乎所有同学都是 10月11月12月的。
<onlylove> jiero: 一点不少见
<jiero> onlylove: 同期生里
<onlylove> jiero: 你是少见的个例吧，我认识的基本都挺匀和的
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。
<jiero> onlylove: 睡觉去吧
<maplebeats__> jiero, 睡觉了
 * maplebeats__ 晚安
 * jiero 晚安
<onlylove> 都下了，我也下……
<ofan> 古德毛宁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 奶睡 或者 抱睡真是太可怕了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 无法点击切换窗口焦点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469841 全新安装 ubuntu-gnome 15.04，发现点击另一个窗口里无法切换焦点了，只有点击标题栏才有效果。 难道 15.04 的行为改为这样了？还是系统有问题？ BTW，tweak-tool 里已设置为 click 模式 zz: lord007 — 2015-04-26
<^k^>  ─> 23:57
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • WiFi客户端曝缺陷 使安卓、Linux和BSD受攻击 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469842 来源：腾讯数码 据报道，用于对WiFi网络上客户端进行认证的一个组件中存在一处严重缺陷，会使Android、Linux、BSD，可能还有Windows和Mac OS X系统受到攻击。 该缺陷存在于wpa_supplicant中——I
<^k^>  ─> EEE 802.11i无线客户端规范的开放源代码实现。这是一个跨平台组件，被用来控制Android、Lin …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Linux推出活泼的黑面猴 最小最安全版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469844 来源：东南教育网 在开放源代码阵营中独树一格且拥有众多使用者的 Ubuntu Linux，是一种热门的 Linux 发行版，拥有庞大的社交支持和广泛的硬件支持，已经成为最多人讨论和使用的开源
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 撕下国产操作系统的面纱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469845 来源：袁萌 4月23日，Ubuntu 15.04版本发布了。我是十一年的Ubuntu老用户，当然想跟着升级。 优麒麟15.04版本只是Ubuntu操作系统的一个“分支”，算不上是什么“国产操作系统”。说句实在话，优麒麟给Ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 加上一个“国产外壳”，但是，在实际安装、体验的过程中，优麒麟的这个“国产外壳” …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 探秘Linux on Power：开源新选 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469846 来源：比特网 2013年8月，OpenPOWER基金会成立，IBM POWER为自己打上了全新的标签：开放!是的，不仅开放，并且“尺度”令人咋舌：向基金会成员开放IP授权，在中国取消安全模块，接受安全审查。从此，PO
<^k^>  ─> WER不再是IBM一家的POWER，而是成员所共有的POWER，也成为世界的POWER。 很多观点认为这是IB …
<xhp_> quit
<Guest63652>  /msg NickServ herman 040625 hermanxie@outlook.com
<pocmon> 用户名，密码，邮箱全都暴露了
<eve_ouyang> ..
<eve_ouyang> 肯定是自动加载频道导致的...lol
<pocmon> 是手工，自动加不会出这个
<eve_ouyang> pocmon: 我知道,因为刚登录时会在freenode,输入密码,然后自动己加载频道了,然后就....回车,发现...不是在freenode
<O0XX>  /msg NickServ O0XX hahanigeshabi ooxx@gmail.com
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: ..
<O0XX> iMadper: 看我左边
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 剪了. 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • kubuntu 14.04更新软件后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469847 昨天就更新了几个系统软件，大概有浏览器，kate等，今天开机的时候，输入了登录密码，但始终进入不了系统内部，一直保持在登录系统的画面。 表示很无语，又要重装系统了么。。。 zz: zzyxx
<^k^>  ─> x — 2015-04-27 10:16
<BuMangHuo> 我草
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:20
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: pong
<hoxily> 明明是手滑多打了一个空格
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: msg
<hoxily>  /msg nickserv identify password
<hoxily> 像这样子
<hoxily>   /msg nickserv identify password  多打了两个空格
<kandu> /msg nickserv identify pswd 一个空格也没打
<tryit> .
<kandu> tryit: 高管早
<tryit> kandu, .
<tryit> 忙死了
<xhp>   /msg NickServ herman shanghai hermanxie@outlook.com
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩斩, 听说你车丢了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我的还在
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 是另一个妹子壕的
<iMadper> fedora22用dnf替代了yum作为默认包管理器，腾讯或成最大赢家 
<O0XX> iMadper: 妹子壕, 听说你车丢了?
<iMadper> O0XX: 还在, 还在
<iMadper> O0XX: cherrot的
<BuMangHuo> 不知道他用的啥锁
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我没买李召锁
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我买的崔克锁....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我觉得我可能要丢
<iMadper> O0XX: go有啥简单点儿的 profile 工具? 
<O0XX> iMadper: go perf啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦?
<O0XX> iMadper: go这么掉渣天的东西自带perf
<iMadper>  go perf直接报错啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<BuMangHuo> 崔科不是自行车么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 也出锁..
 * tryit 不是自己的网站，能统计它每天独立访问的uv么?
<xhp_> clean
 * O0XX 饿
<archl> O0XX, 饿
<archl> O0XX, 我要羊肉汤
<O0XX> iMadper: 你折腾服务器了?
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot 
<iMadper> O0XX: 日本停了
<archl> iMadper, 我买了3500元基金，一天就跌了50元，好可怕，
<cherrot> archl, 早
<archl> cherrot, 早
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  11:06
<xhp_> ctcp version
<xhp_> quit
<BuMangHuo> sigh
<iMadper> archl: 干嘛要买基金?
<archl> iMadper, 试验试验
<archl> iMadper, 2000人民币买澳元用了20天额外30，买基金3500人民币，瞬间少了50
<xhpqd> hello
<^k^> xhpqd:点点点.  11:28
<BuMangHuo> archl: 用你的零花钱买了股票，然后用基金对冲么
<BuMangHuo> 真壕、
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 唉你用的啥锁
<archl> BuMangHuo, 。。。
<yangtongxue> 各位大俠 我升了15.04 virtualbox不可用      sudo：/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<yangtongxue> 怎麼破
<palomino|working> 重装一下?
<yangtongxue> 有不重裝的辦法嗎
<yangtongxue> 不想重配置一堆東西
<palomino|working> 重装vbox不用配置啊
<wdzgahub> hi
<^k^> wdzgahub:点点点.  11:36
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 网上买的铰链锁
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你是不是觉得坐骑不够爽了想升级？  快便宜出给我吧~~
 * cherrot 收购二手山地车
<wdzgahub> @cherrot hi
<cherrot> wdzgahub, hi
<cherrot> wdzgahub, 要出二手车么骚年
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 求安抚 :(
<BuMangHuo> ..
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 沮丧ing
<yangtongxue> 重裝也不行
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这事儿真是郁闷
<wdzgahub> @yangtongxue hi
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你住的地方的车库？ 免费的？
<yangtongxue> @wdzgahub HI
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 公司  周五晚没骑回去
<archl> cherrot, 全程监控吧。
<cherrot> archl, 看监控也没用  只是看一眼贼大概什么样子而已 
<archl> cherrot, 记得以前我曾经历过某卡车盗窃一堆，然后监控拍下了卡车。。。后来，车子都回来了。。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你看了监控没有
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 直接抬回去的还是开锁的？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 还没
<archl> cherrot, 去要啊。。。
<archl> cherrot,  1000+ 
<archl> cherrot, 比我相机值钱，比我手机+笔记本+耳机值钱。
<archl> cherrot, 壕你这样就算了
<cherrot> archl, 你觉得警察会屌我？
<archl> cherrot, 让警卫负责哈
<cherrot> 每到这时候 就感觉自己交的税都喂了狗
<cherrot> archl, 负责个毛 免责声明早就挂上了
<archl> cherrot, 卖乖，一定要内置芯片啊。
<yunfan> cherrot: 那你就出去呗  出不去又不防范 活该喂狗 
<cherrot> yunfan, 难道还能不活该喂狗么？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 总得看看是怎么拿走了，以后小心吧
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 嗯
<feifei_> wdzgahub
<yunfan> cherrot: 该该该 
<feifei_> wdzgahub hi
<cherrot> yunfan, 妈蛋。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 居然有人看了监控对小偷完全拜服的，开锁比自己用钥匙都快
<feifei_> yunfan hi
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 车库12点锁门 这样的话贼也是挺胆肥的
 * O0XX 饿
<O0XX> cherrot: 羡慕有车库的..
<yunfan> cherrot: lol
<archl> cherrot, 用好的伸缩型剪子，是不是能一下割断车锁？
<MSErgo4K> archl: 还要配上绿巨人的力量. 
<cherrot> archl, 我又没偷过车我怎么知道！
<archl> MSErgo4K, 是吗杠杆原理可以再活用吗？
<yunfan> cherrot: 说不定你懂 
<MSErgo4K> archl: 巨型钳子, 20米长, 没绿巨人的力量也拿不起来吧?
<BuMangHuo> 我们厂的车库倒挺靠谱
<BuMangHuo> 一直有人看
<archl> MSErgo4K,只要拼装的，1.6米*2，4米够用了吧。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 你可知道如何才能拿的住4米的钳子?
<MSErgo4K> archl: 四米是多少倍的杠杆啊? 可能还真不够
<archl> MSErgo4K, 一跳抓住把手，用体重拉
<MSErgo4K> archl: 怎么可能...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m6eILTxjAABIRbBCtsYAALq5AP-_q8AAEhd690.jpg 看了这个毕业照,才发现以往的都是浮云！
<MSErgo4K> archl: 钳子的另外一段如何固定在那里? 为何钳子能立起来?
<archl> MSErgo4K, 工具的另一端啊
<archl> MSErgo4K, 立在地面的装置有的是啊
<MSErgo4K> archl: 那你需要的东西还真多. 不是一个钳子够的
<archl> MSErgo4K, 其实也不多，就是5节
<archl> MSErgo4K, 恩。或许太显眼了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你们厂性质不一样 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 跟那没关系吧，保安比较负责
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更换SSD转移系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469849 早想升级SSD了，创见256某东有过499的价格错过了，美亚72刀的m500 240也没抢到，这几天易迅有优惠就下手了ocz acr100 240G 固态盘，价格550，不过网传东芝a19芯片PE数只有1500左右，也管不了那么多了，电脑使用环境
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: https://github.com/barraq/pandoc-moderncv
<^k^> ⇪ ti: barraq/pandoc-moderncv · GitHub
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这个不错，可以不用 tex 了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: yoooo!
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: markdown啊...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: pandoc最蛋疼的是... 太大了...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 倒是很好用
<BuMangHuo> 对
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: org 一样的
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 有关系  你们公司的垃圾堆估计都有人感兴趣 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: ....
 * O0XX 饿
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: neovim不错. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://adam8157.info/blog/2015/04/hybrid-bootable-usb-stick-for-uefi-and-legacy-bios/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Hybrid bootable USB stick for legacy BIOS & UEFI - Adam's
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 妥妥的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞, 糕手, 腻害, 太佩服你了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 休得臊我
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: neovim？ 这货看起来好牛的样子？ cc cherrot QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还没有100%可以替换吧
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: neovim的改动都是大手笔啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: 比vim的小家子气强多了. 看上去比emacs都靠谱. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: MSErgo4K 我是一个传统的人, 现在还在用screen而不是更fancy的tmux呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86b36fb5gw1erjzhkotkwj20dc0ht775.jpg
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 烧了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 你房儿买了没？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 还没完成交易
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 最后买哪了？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 西三旗
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 怎么没买育新？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 买不起
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 西三旗都是老破小吧？ 有新小区？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 房子也太旧
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 知本时代
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 先去吃饭
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 慢走
 * HowIsItGoing 北京艾滋病检测自测中心 <- 搜知本时代竟然搜出这个……
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 壕买房了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 如果你守旧 你应该用 dvtm才对  因为这个是最原教旨主义的
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我刚才在reddit上看到有人用python重写了个vim
<yunfan> https://github.com/jonathanslenders/pyvim
<^k^> ⇪ ti: jonathanslenders/pyvim · GitHub
<yunfan> 把 小k也弄到我频道去搞链接分析 
<yunfan> cc ^k^ 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我上午也听说了. 没兴趣. 
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/columbia-sportswear-new-mountain-tech-iii-shirt-upf-15-short-sleeve-for-men~p~5650a/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/columbia-sportswear-new-mountain-tech-iii-shirt-upf-15-short-sleeve-for-men/ -- unhandled response
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 额外45% off
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 算下来几十而已
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 赞 可惜我要是买了就撞衫了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 所以你可以买来送我, 我跟自己撞衫没关系
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你是百度地图吧?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那个地方早就不在那里了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 多少年以前的事情了
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 还是挺好玩的 我想提取他那套vi keybinding 做个gimp的壳
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 买了多大的房儿呢
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 两居
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 三万露头, 靠近百度, 真不错啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 主要是为了靠近百度
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 完全可以走到育新啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 然后每天吃baidu食堂啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不到一公里, 要啥自行车啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 懒
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/197162332/  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 美亚 世界三大厨具之一 Calphalon大量厨具价格突降 无数好价 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 给你新家准备
 * O0XX ...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 贵百度地图太不靠谱了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你看 腾讯地图, 高德地图都没有这个
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不知道百度是从哪搞到的数据
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 我相信百度，离总部那么近，肯定不会错
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: ...
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你想嘛, 这小区对面是在建的中央公务员小区, 怎么可能
<O0XX> 有这种东西
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 乃已经有买房资格了哇，
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 沾光
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你还打算在这里买房？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 没妹子买什么房
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩过那么多, 从中挑一个就好了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 斩的跟娶的不一样吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你这就是心态问题
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 转变一下心态就好
<BuMangHuo> 不是不是
<BuMangHuo> 还是因为丑
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩了这么多就没有个漂亮的?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那倒有
<BuMangHuo> 可只能是纯洁的男女关系啊
<BuMangHuo> 最纯洁的那种
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 只是在一起做爱做的事情是吧?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: en
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那这就是你的问题了
<MSErgo4K> 卧槽.... 怎么穷老板不在?
<MSErgo4K> 以后我得写个hook, 只要穷老板给我+o, 我就加回去
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 有妹子难道你就要在这买房？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 问题是看不出是穷老板给你加的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 买啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 能啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 谁让有钱呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 只能看出是chanserv吧?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 前途不大 该
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by QiongMangHuo (adam8157)
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: lol，跟前途有关系？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 私信窗口可以看到
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 有 眼界＋运气 决定前途 我看咱们都是没有运气的人 就看眼界了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 跟这些没关系吧
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 就是任性而已
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 又不是说在这里买了就在别的地方买不起了.....
<BuMangHuo> 对吧
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 现在是买房的好时候啊. 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 各种政策好啊
 * O0XX 买买买啊
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 住房公积金贷款利率才4.0啊
<BuMangHuo> 有钱就这么任性哇
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 好个p呢 国家都要转投股市了 
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 那是让你上套而已  再说了 你想他们什么时候让利不就说明市场萧条嘛
<yunfan> 不过我倒是准备去买套
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 在哪里买
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那你顺便在我们家那边买吧
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 自然是我们家那边 3k一平米 
<yunfan> 3楼有阳台 可以种种菜 呵呵 
<BuMangHuo> .
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 因为3楼那阳台是楼下商铺的顶盖 所以比较大点 
<BuMangHuo> 不错
<yunfan> 我也只能买这种的了 而且我是要自己住
<yunfan> 我要是有帝都买房的钱那直接去国外买农场了 干嘛在这里想不开啊 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没有身份买个农场没用啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 买了以后换身份嘛  几百万应该搞得定 
<O0XX> yunfan: 对对对
<yunfan> 几百万你只够在帝都做条狗而已 买个水泥牢房 装修还自己出钱 
<yunfan> 每年还要出物业费
<O0XX> yunfan: 对对对
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 哎，对啊，你这么快就有买房资格了？有工作居住证？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 说了沾光啊
<yunfan> O0XX: 问题是有的人回去更无聊  比如 千人斩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这事我年轻时也干过 : 某兄在别人的果园里偷无花果,不料被主人当场抓祝主人问他,你怎么一大把年纪了还偷别人的果子吃。 此人赶紧申辩:不,您说错了,我年轻时也干过。
<nyfair> 诸君，听说g婊又在欧洲犯法了啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 我好困
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<yunfan> nyfair: 你怎么一天到晚追着g喷 国家就没有新的任务交给你么 难道是因为去g家面试被reject了？
<tryit> 困
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 拜神棍
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 刚听说魔都有三大IT养老院……
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 。。。什么意思你！！！
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, intel ibm emc
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: intel很好啊
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 没说不好啊，意思是钱多、事儿少，福利好
<nyfair> yunfan: 我在这里说过我为什么喷g婊的，你善用人肉搜索查下
<yunfan> nyfair: 你可以再赐教一次 说不定因此就发展了不少下线呢  
 * yunfan 最近手头紧张呢
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 拜真-妹子壕
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 大件买太多了吧
<nyfair> tryit: 不是sony emc 大摩么
<archl> O0XX, 妹子壕
<tryit> nyfair, 好像不是
<nyfair> intel ibm的大部分部分根本不适合养老
<nyfair> 部门
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 也没有 我妈前一阵动手术 我 就提前把车贷还给我父母拿去医院支出了  他们还是老观念 存定期 所以手头没有现金
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 该死的医保是要你先付钱然后报销的 
<yunfan> nyfair: 说说 ？
<tryit> nyfair, why
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 定期流动性太差了
<nyfair> yunfan: 我存股市了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我父母这辈人对存款还是信任度比较高的  
<yunfan> 我妈之前玩了一万去炒基金 
<yunfan> 貌似现在只有50%了 
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不是还有房子嘛 包租婆
<nyfair> yunfan: 麻蛋，前年我炒黄金，血本无归
<yunfan> 怎么会 最不济手头还有烂在手的黄金啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 因为上杠杆了? 爆仓?
<yunfan> 难道你炒的是纸黄金 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 嗯
<yunfan> 拿就煞笔了 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 请允悲
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 有钱还是炒大豆期货算了 
<nyfair> 还好还好，今年炒卢布赚了笔
<yunfan> 我看近期粮食还要危机 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 亏了就开车去拉大豆?
<yunfan> 炒卢布怎么赚 难道提前做空
<nyfair> 做多啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 亏了拿就是亏了  
<nyfair> 卢布一直在涨
<nyfair> 说跌那是去年
<yunfan> 美元的问题吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 相当于延长交割嘛, 你再卖撒
<yunfan> 澳元跌到多少了 ？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 485.21
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你运回家等于是出场了 你再要去交割 恐怕要办手续 检测之类的 还有仓库费用 应该赚不到钱了 何况你哪里来的运输能力 
<QiongMangHuo> 欧元妈的六块七了, 一下子赔了四块五!
<yunfan> 欧元都6快了？？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我在说笑...
<yunfan> 好狠啊 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 六块七
<yunfan> 我不完金融 对这个真没感觉  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我的三块钱欧元钢镚跌惨了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 现在进场门槛多少 ？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你的外汇呢?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 啥进场?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 进外汇场啊 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我咋知道?
<yunfan> 我还有20k 拿出来做空好了 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你不是在玩？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: "14:23 <@QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我的三块钱欧元钢镚跌惨了"
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 这就是我的仓位
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 尼玛 我以为你买了三手呢 
<nyfair> 我问个问题，有什么网盘支持文件夹共享的，除了度婊云
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: dropbox
<yunfan> 为什么要文件夹共享
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: mediafire怎么样
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 没用过啊
<yunfan> 最好是块存储的网盘  让他们根本不知道你存的啥 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: github怎么样
<yunfan> block 可以大点  取个1M-32M
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 最近股市这行情 你老 还上班么
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 别abuse啊
<yunfan> 想到当初刚来帝都 冯鑫打过电话给我 当时没理睬 现在后悔大了 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我又不炒股
<lainme> mediafire免费用户下载有限速的吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你怎么不炒
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 穷, 哪有钱炒股
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我记得前一阵你还炒的  
<lainme> nyfair: box.com?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 说这个之前你不看看民逗怎么在github上跟我对喷的
<archl> nyfair, seafile？
 * QiongMangHuo death to seafile fucking shit
<nyfair> 民逗说了哦，github都没有对greatfire做什么，那当然是他们的自由
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 只有刀，沒歐元
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你被seafile搞丢了btc的私钥？
<nyfair> lainme: 这个我记得速度不快啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不, 我只是单纯讨厌seafile的傻逼
<yunfan> 好吧 
<archl> QiongMangHuo sunk in seafiles, what a curse!
<nyfair> mediafire的好处。一，被墙没有小白骚扰；二，下载服务器没有被墙也没限速很流畅；三，在欧洲，不吃fbi的锅；四，古董网盘里少有的现在还存活的，信誉保证
<yunfan> 有什么东西的价格跟时间的函数的导数是恒大于0的呢 ？
<archl> yunfan, 最新鲜的食物？
<yunfan> nyfair: mediafire不是在新西兰？
<nyfair> 魏尔斯特拉斯函数
<yunfan> archl: 给你一个F fuck的F
<yunfan> 我问的是东西 而不是函数 
<archl> yunfan, 。。。
<archl> yunfan, f换回去
<nyfair> 啊，上次不是fbi把一堆美帝网盘全踹了么
<yunfan> 我想到的是酒 往后在我妈病房里有个山里人给了我一个思路是树
<yunfan> 不过我还想了解更多
<nyfair> 化石
<O0XX> yunfan: 古董
<archl> yunfan, 氢气。。。
<lainme> 氩气
<yunfan> O0XX: 股东可不一定  
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛妞好
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 蛋儿哥哥好
<yunfan> lainme: 会么 貌似氦气最近供应越来越少 这个有可能 
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: ..
<nyfair> kandu: 抱抱
<nyfair> 牛牛们，有什么cli的csv编辑器么
<yangtongxue> 大神们 我的VB还是进不了系统 
<yangtongxue> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 找不到命令 
<yangtongxue> google过了
<nyfair> yangtongxue: vbox死了，换vmware player吧
<archl>  yunfan 东西少了，就会有其他东西替代
<yangtongxue> @nyfair ..........
<lainme> yangtongxue: 看log。现在的ubuntu是systemd了吧
<archl> yangtongxue, 3个月前的文档就不要看了
<yangtongxue> 失望中。。
<QiongMangHuo> yangtongxue: virtualbox-dkms
<lainme> gnome-boxes现在不错的，用的qemu
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 看来要有新的x1了啊????
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我听歌呢 不知道什么情况
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: skylake + usb type-c + 新电源适配器?
<yangtongxue> @iongMangHuo 重装过 不行
<nyfair> vmware player自带qt5，而且自动把安装路径加入system path，多好，以后装完软件还能把一堆没用的QtXXX.dll删了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不是, 他们在说4k屏幕的x1... 别的我不知道...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<nyfair> 反观virtualbox，还在用gtk2
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 现在2k屏幕已经足够了
<nyfair> windows版本都用gtk2
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 啥?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: vmware比virtualbox好，没疑问吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: virtualbox-qt 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: vmware当然好, 不过我没钱买
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不是免费的么
<MSErgo4K> player免费
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: player那个残废才免费
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: player够用了啊
<MSErgo4K> vbox也是个餐费
<MSErgo4K> 残废
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: virtualbox 在用qt4啊 蛮好的
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 昂, 足够了啊
<QiongMangHuo> 有多个前端
<nyfair> vmware完整版将近1g呢，player才40m
<yangtongxue> 我要求没那么高 让我整回VB 不想搞了
<yangtongxue>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) 要装回旧内核？
<MSErgo4K> dkms啊
<yangtongxue> DKMS 装过不行
<nyfair> 我昨天用vmware player装了个xp玩des blood4，双马尾好棒好棒哒
<yangtongxue> 今晚工作急用WIN7 VB 坏的不是时候
<yangtongxue> yangtongxue@yangtongxue:~/Desktop$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<yangtongxue> sudo：/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<yangtongxue> 谷歌过 找到的资料无法解决这个问题
<yangtongxue> virtualbox-dkms 已经是最新的版本。
<hoxily-> http://games.qq.com/z/one/db4/jieshao.html
<^k^> hoxily-: ⇪ QQ游戏频道 欲望之血4 专题
<hoxily-> ILLUSION公司
<hoxily-> 出过《监禁》、《欲望格斗》、《尾行2》、《INTERACT PLAY VR》（电车之狼VR）等游戏。
<ppts> 群里有没有搞渗透和安全的??
<ppts> 没人言语啦 .. shit .
<hoxily-> nyfair: 13年前的老游戏，好玩吗？
<ppts> 尾行 不错 .. 鉴定完毕
<ppts> join #cocoa-init
<palomino|working> illusion的游戏...画面和对硬件的需求不成正比
<nyfair> ppts: 我做游戏破解和反向的，大致会些
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 升级到15.04无线网卡不能工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469851 Acer笔记本，broadcom（可能是BMC4311）内置无线网卡。此前从1404到1410版本都工作正常。升级到1504后，头两次开机显示无线网卡是否工作的指示灯都亮，但却无法连接无线网络。第三次开机，
<^k^>  ─> 指示灯也不亮了。用ifconfig -a指令，没有显示存在WLAN 0。查看 软件和更新=》附加驱动， …
<lainme> yangtongxue: 先purge virtualbox-dkms，再安装看看?
<nyfair> hoxily-: 一撸神以前的游戏比现在没有剧情的垃圾好玩多了
<nyfair> 但是有情怀的游戏通常不赚钱
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐, 有好事儿么?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 当当有好事吗？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 没有!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 李老板, 贵族有人做3g/4g网卡相关的工作不?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这种残渣剩饭一般都是给我
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那挺好. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 干啥?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 一会儿assign给你老板.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 3g网卡的问题, 我懒得看了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 记得ping 他, 他的filter太烂
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 记得 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: MSErgo4K http://baike.baidu.com/view/969072.htm
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 北京一环路_百度百科
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 李老板, 你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<QiongMangHuo> http://baike.baidu.com/view/969072.htm#4
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 北京一环路_百度百科
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 李老板, 你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: MSErgo4K 洗脸去
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 李老板, 你太腻害了, 我太葱白你了
<jussss> QiongMangHuo: gnu的gpg key和openssl的有啥区别?
<QiongMangHuo> jussss: 母鸡
<jussss> QiongMangHuo: 那为啥你用gpg
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那为啥你用gpg
<QiongMangHuo> jussss: 母鸡啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那为啥你用gpg
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 停车场不给赔么?
<MSErgo4K> .cherrot: 停车场不给赔么?
<O0XX> cherrot: 不赔的话睡他们女儿
 * O0XX 谁给我转了437人刀?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我转错了 还我
<cherrot> 。。。。
<cherrot> 准备入手二手公爵600
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你的是什么型号来着？
<cherrot> O0XX, 我，转错了 你给我转回来吧
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 到底赔不赔?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: cherrot 不要打架,不要打架, 账号尾数都有啥? 谁说对了
<O0XX> 就给他
<cherrot> O0XX, QiongMangHuo 先说 他说错了 肯定就是我转的了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 不陪
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 个人责任  
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 为啥是个人责任?
<O0XX> cherrot: 睡他们女儿
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 车库是免费停车啊
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: o...
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 请允悲
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 摸摸求包养
<cherrot> 公爵600貌似不如我的ATX777  不过差不太多  不计较了
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 带着你的妹妹带着你的马车, 嫁过来
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 带着我的弟弟，骑着我的小车 不行么
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 不行
<O0XX> cherrot: 他是想要你的小妹妹
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 公爵 600
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你不是说想一步到位弄个好的么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这还不好？
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 公爵太沉了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我觉得很到位了啊
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 重量上讲比巨大车差多了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 新车？ 2400？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 2199
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 新车都这么便宜了啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 现在应该是 2399 吧
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 能感觉的出来么
<BuMangHuo> 那几天有满减活动
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 好  
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 太明显了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 600 哪里不如 777 了
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 一手拎一辆车特明显
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/79ba7be1jw1erk1gbba4ej20c80egjsa.jpg
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 重量 配件好像都略弱一些
 * BuMangHuo 最最最最最最讨厌的句式是 “加钱上XX”， 没有之一
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 因为你都是不加钱就上?
<BuMangHuo> ...
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 真相了 lol
<jussss> QiongMangHuo: 真相帝
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 真相帝
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 因为你都是不加钱就强上?
<BuMangHuo> ...
 * QiongMangHuo snappy升级, 一大堆报错........
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 不管了  预算有限 不想入太好的了
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 没觉得这货比1k多的车好多少
 * cherrot 求购二手ATX777 挑战者300 。。。
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 你现在坐骑是？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 挑3还不如加钱上挑6
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 拜不加钱就上壕
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 公路一枚
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 公路对前列腺是不是更严酷一点
<yunfan> unikernels居然是xen搞的stack 野心不小啊
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 坐姿调对了，无感
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你割了就不怕了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 那以后还要买腰带 不值当
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 腰带?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不过挑6 除了那个紫色的涂装比较骚之外，真的跟挑7 差很远啊
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 所以不能割啊
 * QiongMangHuo snappy升级之后起不来了.......
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 没这么多银子  我是通勤族
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 通勤成本好高啊
 * cherrot 低价出独轮车  国产BBG v6 全新
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 为啥？
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 每半年一个车
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 为啥。。
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 丢了啊
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 这次成本是很高。。。 不过我也就这唯一的锻炼机会了 。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.4.2可以装gcc 5.1 g++5.1? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469853 gcc 5.1刚出，不知道14.4.2可以装gcc 5.1 g++5.1? zz: iamcook84 — 2015-04-27 16:15
 * O0XX 公司这个网真是赞
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 百战天虫?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 忙啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 独轮车你都有？
<yunfan> 太牛逼 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 找李老板啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 多少钱出 
 * HowIsItGoing 操操操，坡国人跟港灿干活方式差不多，都是半懂不懂的吓指挥瞎担心。
 * HowIsItGoing 技术最弱逼的都去当经理当PM去了
<cherrot> yunfan, 1800 亲情价  全新 年会奖品
<yunfan> cherrot: 呵呵 行 我也挂这个价 我的续航60km
<yunfan> 淘宝上2k5买的
<cherrot> yunfan, 哦错了 2800 。。。 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 卧槽，你这一个型号不如一个型号的，要不您看看闪电？
<cherrot> yunfan, 你的也BBG V6 ?
<yunfan> cherrot: 那我也挂2k8
<cherrot> yunfan, 你挂在哪？
<yunfan> cherrot: 不是 其他牌子的 忘记叫什么 
<yunfan> cherrot: 等我回家就挂当地58上
<yunfan> 说错 现在叫 集8网 了 
<cherrot> yunfan,  lol
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 我前公司自行车可以带进办公室，我都不买锁，人在车在
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 真好
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 后来换了公司，不让带车进办公室了，就没法骑了，瞬间胖了20斤
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: "呵呵"
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 你也可以买个a-bike 折叠后哪里都可以取 不必前公司 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: lol
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 前公司老大都骑车上班，还是个28车，碉堡了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 屌
<yunfan> a-bike有电力增程 打算卖了我的独轮车取买那个 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 即使无节操的放毒而已
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 拉倒吧，你先去骑骑再出主意吧，abike是人骑的车嘛？ 骑车比走路还慢
<yunfan> cherrot: 有什么叼的 segway的老总天天装逼骑那个 结果跌下悬崖挂了 
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 没那么慢吧 视频演示里还行 何况有电动
<yunfan> 只不过续航不高
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 扛着十几公斤的玩意天天上下楼？
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 你走路是赶命呢 
 * HowIsItGoing 通勤还是小布最靠谱
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 小布?
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 你不是说胖了嘛 又怕锻炼 
<yunfan> 活该胖
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 再说人家锻炼，你拿电动增程干毛线
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 因为有的时候办事需要速度
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 打车
<yunfan> 我骑山地车最高速就是30了 
 * QiongMangHuo 想学孙悟饭的通勤方式
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 汽车不是什么地方都能到 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 瞬移么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 飞
<yunfan> 孙悟空适合做宅急送 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 悟空会瞬移, 跟外星人学的, 悟饭不会
 * HowIsItGoing 去年在帝都大街上还能飙出40km/h，现在过个立交桥都喘
 * QiongMangHuo 好像教给他儿子了?
<cherrot> 我山地顶多到35  公路到40无压力吧
<yunfan> 反正我只能那个速度 我需要电力增程 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 上次你来北京还没见多胖啊...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 心肺不行了
<archl> yunfan, 你需要滑翔翼
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 自行车相当锻炼肺活量。
<yunfan> archl: 我需要你的嘴
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我现在心肺杠杠的, 游泳和爬山很锻炼心肺
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 壕利害
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不会游，体重大不敢爬山，不然半月板妥妥的完蛋
 * QiongMangHuo 不过还是瘦不下来.....
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 。。。可恶，跟着你们，好字都打不出来
<yunfan> 肯定是游泳搞出来的  QiongMangHuo 帝都一次多少钱 
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你都是肉都是肉，你是行动的肉。。。
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 大学三十, 游泳馆60, 饭店健身房90
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 你不是么...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那你一个月去几次？
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 跟你比我更像行动的骨头iu
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 每周一次两千米, 中间不停
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我那好像是15一次 然后屯溪市民早上还可以免费 草 我不行 
<maplebeats> hi all
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  16:31
<yunfan> duyue_: 这几天你游了多少了 
<maplebeats> 为什么我进IRC不用输入密码
<maplebeats> 奇怪
<yunfan> j为什么要输
<archl> maplebeats, 为什么密码？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 小布在此 http://detail.tmall.hk/hk/item.htm?id=44472529260
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ 直邮英国brompton小布折叠自行车城市通勤 SL2 S把2速 整车 原装-tmall.hk天猫国际
<maplebeats> 因为怕你们冒充我！
<maplebeats> 哈哈，已经认证了
<yunfan> 想冒充不一定要同名 
<cherrot> maplebeats, 认证也没用吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 上周没游成, 东方卫视占了场地拍电视
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你下线后照样冒充你
<maplebeats> = =！
<maplebaets> maplebeats: 这个辨认得出来否 
<QiongMangHuo> maplebaets: 赞
<maplebeats> 认得出来
<maplebeats> 丧心病狂
<maplebaets> 这种玩法我早些年专门写了个博客总结这类pattern
<meplebeats> maplebeats, 我的内推咋样了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 报错 Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) 试过各种方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469854 对于这个问题大家应该不会陌生 我也搜过一堆解决方法 也在IRC请教过 目前没解决 只好注个ID 占资源在这提问 请各位大神帮忙 谢谢 =============================================
<^k^>  ─> ================================================================================================================= Ker …
<maplebaets> 都怪你们自己取名喜欢用这种
<archl> 。。。
<maplebeats> = =1
<maplebeats> 我在等钱呢
<archl> maplebeats, 等你给我钱
<maplebeats> 兔子，我还不清楚。。
<yunfan> meplebeats:  跳了 ？不等股票解套？
<meplebeats> yunfan, 不是我
<cherrot> yunfan, 帮别人
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 话说Java的小轮径通勤也很帅，还不贵
<yunfan> cherrot: 认错了 我以为是千人斩呢 你我才不关心
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我推了两，OMG没反应，其它BG反应很快
<maplebeats> yunfan: 千人斩是谁
<yunfan> 其实我想买个真得独轮车来用 
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 推荐我啊
<yunfan> 当死飞那种骑
<maplebeats> yunfan: 可以呀，又不贵，就是进医院有点贵
<cherrot> yunfan, 膝盖中了一箭
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我膝盖破都自己处理 
<yunfan> 说起来 我得去学下急救技能 
<archl> yunfan,  生存狂，赶紧学技能
<XwinX__> archl: 嗯 这个是必学的
<QiongMangHuo>  /n mαplebeats
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你也玩！
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我没有啊
 * adam_magic_pack 天黑黑 要落雨
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 当当你怎么给我感觉变年轻了
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 装嫩中
<yunfan> 小鲜肉 
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 看来真的没好事
 * cherrot 天黑黑 要落雨
<archl> adam_magic_pack cherrot 难道你们表达的是你们都饿了？
<cherrot> archl, 阴天了
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 阿达姆.魔法.包
<archl> adam_magic_pack,  cherrot  哦。我今天买了黑巧克力。
<nyfair> 我也要玩
<asam_mick_tea> adam_magic_pack, 阿达姆你好 我是阿萨姆奶茶
<archl> asam_mick_tea, 好难喝，黑你
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 后面那个点去掉
 * archl 诅咒： "天黑黑 要落雨"
<archl> cherrot,  那个叫做啥的贩卖机，总是送阿萨姆奶茶。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04是否支持2K的显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469855 最近买了2K的显示器，想接在笔记本（Thinkpad W520）上使用。显示器只有一个DVI-D的接口。因为笔记本有DP接口，所以就买了一个DP到DVI-D的转接线。但接上后切换显示器，只要涉及到2K显示器的就是黑屏，什么
<adam_magic_pack> 你问我支不支持, 我说支持
<nyfair> 2k显示器是什么鬼？
<^k^> nyfair: define:2k显示器 not defined.
<hoxily> jusss: 最小化的archlinux有多小？
<maplebeats> @hoxily 300MB?
<hoxily> 官方提供的 archlinux.iso 镜像文件是600MB以上呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 支持2k分辨率的显示器 ？
<yunfan> 还以为你熟悉这种黑化呢
<maplebeats> 2k应该支持的，不过显卡~
 * adam_magic_pack 手机里三个地图, 国内百度, 国外Google, 爬山OpenStreetMap
 * adam_magic_pack 略多
 * cysnap 啊 ，北京就要下暴雨了，你们怕么？
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 北京可以只用 openstreetmap吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你居然还用百度
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 国内没法啊, 前天装上的
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 北京是奇葩的城市，不过做openstreetmap的没有见过中国人。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 国内百度也会被坑到的 我前几天搜八达岭那个发电站 就发现百度的地图还不如国外的 
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 爬山的话用OSM很赞
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 潍坊的是几个法国人做的，地图上都不带汉字的。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 百度地图没有给你带来百度全家桶 ？
 * adam_magic_pack 北京可以只用openstreetmap么?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 百度地图我只给了location的权限...
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 为了免费食物！
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 出卖你自己吧
<adam_magic_pack> archl: ?
<archl> adam_magic_pack 开其他权限参加百度活动，获取百度能量
<BuMangHuo> 没有适合骑车的导航么
<archl> BuMangHuo, 高德地图
<BuMangHuo> 百度那个步行找的路线有点偏哎
 * archl 也就2014年6月用过百度地图啊。。。没找到 MSErgo4K 所以再也不用了。。。
<nyfair> yunfan: 我几年没正儿八经用过linux桌面了，你跟我说这个？
<archl> nyfair, 您的正儿八经需要多少个月？
<maplebeats> 我已经有两年没用过linux桌面了
<maplebeats> 哎:(
<archl> maplebeats,  ...
<archl> maplebeats, ... 就是来刷脸的啊
<maplebeats> archl: 刷啥脸
<archl> maplebeats, 好吧，刷 nick
<maplebeats> 话说，我们组招人
<maplebeats> 想来的我可以内推，坑死人我不负责
<maplebeats> 反正我觉得坑
<archl> maplebeats, 谁没事去深圳填坑
<maplebeats> archl: 我也觉得。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 好像你上次发的那种锁相对最安全
<archl> BuMangHuo, 什么锁？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你去看监控了？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 兔子你们新公司有部分妹纸多么
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 立兆锁?
<maplebeats> cherrot: 被盗了？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 看了呀 开锁速度比我快多了  如果确定嫌疑人的话 毕竟画质有限
<cherrot> maplebeats, 什么叫部分妹纸？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不是剪的？
<maplebeats> 部门
<maplebeats> 打错了
<cherrot> 立兆锁是什么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 就我发的那个四节的啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不确定  只有一个探头 只能看入口
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 男贼女贼
<archl> BuMangHuo cherrot  MSErgo4K  http://gizmodo.com/5922074/the-best-bike-lock
<^k^> archl: ⇪ The Best Bike Lock pp: : $36.60
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 就是好几节那个
<BuMangHuo> archl: 啥都不买
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 男
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对，话说是几点偷的
<archl> BuMangHuo,  不知道不知道。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 沮丧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我现在公司除了行政没有妹子
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 周六下午3点
<BuMangHuo> 我靠
<BuMangHuo> 下午
<BuMangHuo> 这么猛
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你这个链接自动302
<nyfair> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-youtube-html5-pla/enmofgaijnbjpblfljopnpdogpldapoc
<nyfair> 诸君，这个插件好棒
<BuMangHuo> 链接？
<nyfair> http://www.faith.ga/3061.html
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 这个锁强么？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 为啥disable?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 强制以Flash格式播放提速Youtube视频 | Freedom
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 还不错，我看贴吧里面有人评价不错
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 提速两个字怎么来的?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 真尼玛跪  
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 而且见过几个用这锁的，应该剪不开
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 来一打行政妹子
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你上次不是发过一个多节的么  
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对啊，就是立兆啊
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 自己过来打包
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 我出邮费
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 防剪防技开的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你这个链接里的不都是U型锁么
<BuMangHuo> 我没发链接啊，你直接淘宝搜
<BuMangHuo> 那是 jiero 发的...
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 你用啥限制权限？
<jusss> <nyfair> 诸君，这个插棒好
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 魅族自带的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 他是只带走了你的，还是？
<jusss> lol
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 球apk
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 周六好车估计就我这一辆
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 整合到rom里的啊...
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 收费车棚的话，不负责？
 * adam_magic_pack 所以不用root, 开心
<cherrot> bum
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 免费车棚
<BuMangHuo> 额，那就没办法了
<BuMangHuo> 话说有没有自行车的保险
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我是说的类似 http://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/shop/product_Serfas-KL-PUCK-Steel-Plated-Key-Lock_10256491_10208_10000001_-1_?cm_mmc=PPC-_-GooglePlusBox-_-Serfas-_-Serfas-KL-PUCK-Steel-Plated-Key-Lock&ad_id=GooglePlusBox&utm_source=GooglePlusBoxl&utm_medium=PLA&utm_campaign=Serfas-KL-PUCK-Steel-Plated-Key-Lock&kpid=2170949&gclid=CjwKEAjwvPepBRCoqo37teOD1XsSJAC7v6WQawlda4ZAso0OERYTUaihumCZaHe_XgPPYGbDFR0PkRoC_2Hw_wcB 这个的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Serfas KL-PUCK Steel Plated Key Lock - at Moosejaw.com pp: $28.95 
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我用 terk s3 也挺好的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, https://www.serfas.com/products/view/319/referer:products%7Cindex%7Cbike-accessories%7Clocks
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Serfas: KL-PUCK The "Puck" Lock
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 链接？
<jusss> 没有xcape的emacs怎么玩
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 实体店买的. 
<MSErgo4K> jusss: xcape干嘛的?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 搜不到 这是什么锁？
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 绑定escape和ctrl到capslock呀？
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 为毛要这样???
<jusss> 按一下是escape, 按住再按其他键就是control
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 解放你的esc和左下角的ctrl呀
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 从来不用esc啊. 
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 我用alt就够了
<MSErgo4K> jusss: ctrl的位置很舒服
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 大拇指按alt不习惯
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 手活儿不好就别用emacs, 用道具可耻
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 我把小拇指蜷起来, 用指甲盖按Ctrl
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 都有用脚踏板的你怎么不说
<MSErgo4K> jusss: photoshop用ctrl比emacs还频繁, 也没见他们换位置啊
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: vim是猥琐人才用的，不停的按jj，多不文明
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.eUb5bK&id=42442446042&ns=1&abbucket=2
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 德国TRELOCK多功能自行车锁 摩托车锁 便携折叠式 3级防盗锁FS300 价格: 元
<MSErgo4K> 其实我不是很信得过国外的锁. 国外的环境好, 不知道中国的小偷里面能人辈出.... cc BuMangHuo cherrot 
<jusss> qinglingquan: vim, 摸摸dd,按按jj LOL
<jusss> 发错了。。。
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 我也这个感觉
<archl> MSErgo4K, 手机支架 1元包邮，用上了京卷 - 
<archl> 谁用过碟刹？
<archl> 是不是更安全？
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 但目前看貌似是这种设计最能防盗了 不好翘
<MSErgo4K> archl: 赞. 
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 昂. 
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 还得硬度够
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 最好是, 两把, 不同的锁, 直接打消小偷的欲望. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 嗯  看起来你这个比那个圆形的汉堡锁更厚一些 应该性能更好吧
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 万一小偷跟你杠上了呢。。
<archl> MSErgo4K cherrot  我觉得不会吧。
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: ... ... ... 然后小偷买了一把锁给你锁上了
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 对 。。。
<archl> cherrot, 圆的不会比方的的更。。。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 圆的更容易撬开
<cherrot> archl, 原的那个薄
<archl> MSErgo4K,。。。撬开的话和圆方有关系么。。。
<archl> cherrot, 为什么呀。
<MSErgo4K> archl: 有
<archl> cherrot, 突然想到，在公司有自行车位，就把自行车提起来，遥控的。谁敢手动就是小偷。。。
<archl> lol
 * archl 想起以前挂在车后面的。
<archl> MSErgo4K, 不懂啊。
<archl> MSErgo4K cherrot  http://www.wxstjx.cn/News/11633393.htm 看到了这个，长见识
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 碟刹锁十大排行榜_苏通网 pp: ¥50
<MSErgo4K> archl: 碟刹锁一用就死.
<archl> MSErgo4K, 什么意思？
<archl> MSErgo4K, 搬走了？
<MSErgo4K> archl: 小偷偷不走你的车也会坏他
<archl> 。。。
 * pity 有人用 vimwiki 吗？请教个问题
<pity> vimwiki 指定一个模板来生成 html，但生成时并没有应用这个模板，大家有遇到过的吗？
<nyfair> vim是猥琐人才用的，不停的按jj，多不文明
<pity> nyfair: ....
<jusss> 出着太阳下着雨。。。
<hoxily> 大胸罩！
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是 你老玩高清漫画 我以为你会在乎分辨率这块 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最有水平的回答 : 如果你与心仪的女子晚餐时,你要上厕所,怎么说最得体? 最有水平的回答:"请稍候,我去跟一位兄弟握个手,我希望今晚有机会把他也介绍给你。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 冠 军 : 几个吝啬鬼同场角逐,争夺"第一吝啬鬼"桂冠。大家依次介绍自己如何小气,唇枪舌剑互不相让。唯有一个吝啬鬼默不作声。主持人问他:"先生,能谈您的事迹吗?" 他仿佛没有听见。主持人连问几声,他才生气地说:"我自己的声音,为什么要让你们听见?" 他得了冠军
<^k^>  ─> 。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助引导的问题end Kernel panic - …… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469856 求助 前提 本人没有1g以上的U盘， 只有1个320G的移动硬盘，可以清空，但不知道怎么把移动硬盘弄成LIVE CD， 所以只能在xp或win7下硬盘安装ubuntu。 两种系统都试过，硬盘版安装的时候，出现end Ker
<nopyhe>  /topic
<yangtongxue> 请问哪位大神能帮帮我 谢谢
<yangtongxue> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=469854
<^k^> ⇪ ti: virtualbox 报错 Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) 试过各种方法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: yangtongxue 
<jusss> hoxily: 昨晚写的那个太垃圾了
<jusss> 今天一看,垃圾的不行
<hoxily> jusss: 开团
<hoxily> jusss: 哦
<jusss> hoxily: 今天重写了 https://github.com/jusss/code/blob/bla2/python/lisp2html.py
<^k^> ⇪ ti: code/lisp2html.py at bla2 · jusss/code · GitHub
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于共享。。。。手机访问ｕｂｕｎｔｕ共享。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469858 ubuntu 14.04 ,分区ext4。安卓手机4.4。同一局域网。 手机可以正常访问ubuntu共享文件。但是不能访问windows分区的文件，提示权限不足。（ubuntu 挂载ntfs分区）。 有人能自导
<^k^>  ─> 一下怎么用手机访问ubuntu挂载的ntfs分区么？ zz: ahwad — 2015-04-27 22:53
<jusss> hoxily: https://github.com/jusss/code/blob/bla2/python/lisp2html.py
<xubuntu-du> 怎么样用clamav扫描虚拟机里面的XP系统
<hoxily> jusss: 看不懂啊
<jusss> hoxily: 这是python
<jusss> hoxily: 把这个文件下下来,$python3 lisp2html.py
<jusss> hoxily: 你发现没有,这全是表达式,没有赋值语句呀! 哇卡卡
<jusss> 除了前3个
<hoxily> 呵呵
<jusss> 全是表达式,没有语句
<jusss> 睡觉去
<jusss> 晚安
<hoxily> 晚安
<HougeLangley> 话说这两天安装了一下ubuntu15.04，安装了liquoix内核，升级到4.0后无限次循环启动
<cherrot> gnome-shell 全是bug ....
<gebjgd> 雷军的英语真棒
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-28
<taozhijiang> 问一下，ubuntu怎么这么多bug呢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • IPC处理，POSIX和system v应该选哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469860 各位前辈，最近在处理消息队列和信号量时发现有两套标准，一个是POSIX，另一个是system v。在实际处理中选择的条件是什么，它们对比各有什么优缺点？ 谢谢... zz: chenxitwo — 2015-04-28 9:55
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 试骑过挑战者300么？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 嗯
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 感觉如何
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不过说真的，我没体会出区别来...
<archl> cherrot, 准备上好车了啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 重量呢？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 就骑了几分种
<cherrot> archl, 嗯哪 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 没试啊
<archl> cherrot, 果然是完美主义者。。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 好吧
<cherrot> archl, 没错 ~
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 当时别人买，我就顺便感受了一下
<archl> cherrot, 期待过几年你就会升级到人类飞行器了。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 在哪个车行入的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 西三旗
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不过那家比较小气，要是先付了钱，连个10块钱的码表都不给
<archl> cherrot, 还准备上新？
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> BuMangHuo, 买东西就要先砍价 - 商场买东西也要狂砍价要赠品。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 在和我妈去买风扇之前，我都没想到超市竟然能要赠品的。。
 * HowIsItGoing snappy是个神马鬼
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 80块钱上个无线码表
<cherrot> archl, 有二手就入
<pocmon> HowIsItGoing: ubuntu换了哈，我刚刚也在查，一种调整压缩
<archl> cherrot, 你不是个买二手的人 - - -
<archl> cherrot, 要坚定自己。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 挑三跟公爵真没差多少
<cherrot> archl, 买二手方便
<archl> cherrot, 恩。都配置好了？
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 你不是说轻不少么
<cherrot> archl, 嗯
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 我说巨大车
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 从来没看好过挑战者
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, atx777 性价比最高咯？
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, atx777我都觉得好重。。看来只能接受了
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 性价比？ 不知道。我只说重量
<iMadper> cherrot: 买个钛架自己组一个吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 那要是再丢了我心疼死
<iMadper> cherrot: 一步到位然后车不离人
<cherrot> iMadper, 把你的车出给我吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 车不离人才是王道啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 1600出给你
<iMadper> cherrot: 不送锁
<cherrot> iMadper, 你的是什么车型
<archl> cherrot, 。。。你的心已经是钢铁了! 钢铁侠！
<iMadper> cherrot: 闪电 650B
<cherrot> iMadper, 不送锁差评  lol
<archl> iMadper,  。。。这么快
<iMadper> cherrot: 那送你个碟锁
<iMadper> archl: .
<archl> iMadper, 你这么快就后悔了！！！
<cherrot> iMadper, 1000块
<iMadper> cherrot: 不砍价.
<iMadper> archl: 后悔啥?
 * archl 默默的默默地猜imadper的脚丫
<cherrot> iMadper, 一百块都不给我
<archl> iMadper,  刚买车子就要出
<iMadper> archl: 这是生意. 
<cherrot> archl, 他就这价买的
<archl> cherrot,  你的语调适合那个。
<iMadper> cherrot: 毛, 我1500买的
<archl> cherrot, 是生意啊。
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊，我试了几分种，也没上路，没发现啥区别
<lainme> U坛速度越来越慢啊，各种504
<BuMangHuo> cc cherrot 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 本来也没啥区别
<BuMangHuo> lol
<archl> lainme,  我都忘了密码。。。
<BuMangHuo> 贵 600 呢
 * HowIsItGoing 为毛都突然玩儿起自行车了……
<HowIsItGoing> 我在的时候都没人一起出去骑
<archl> HowIsItGoing, 因为都是吊死鬼
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 强烈推理来个挡泥板
<BuMangHuo> 推荐
<archl> BuMangHuo, 随便买几个不就好了。壕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 根本没用啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 昨天我刚穿上淘宝 9.9 买的纯白色T恤啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 挡泥板风阻很大哦
<BuMangHuo> 然后到家就发现背后一条分割线
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 挡泥板根本没用  雨天就不该骑行
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 屁股没湿？  小雨衣才是王道
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 昨天我下班的时候雨停了啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 当然重量可能也有关系，我的折叠装上挡泥板之后匀速能差3-5km/h
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 但轮子过水了
<BuMangHuo> 路上都没过积水
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有这么严重？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 没有，没有过水
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你可以自测
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 就是路面有水啊
<BuMangHuo> 只不过路不是完全干的而已
<BuMangHuo> 那种水都能飞起来啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 路上穿骑行服，脏了就洗呗
<BuMangHuo> 不是谁算的 20km/h 以下不会溅泥么
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 别担心衣服
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你肯定过有一点积水的地儿了   放心吧 挡泥板挡不住  除非特别长
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 看起来得背个包儿
<archl> 你们骑车好快啊好快啦。/me的小破车速度都没超过 1km 3分钟。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不溅泥是鬼扯
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 骑行服照顾不到裤子 :(
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那种家用的包起来的那种吧
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 骑行裤
<archl> cherrot, 每天涂一层保护膜然后破掉就不脏了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 后面是小事，真的。前轮溅泥才要命
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 从下往上溅，能飞进鼻孔里
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 前轮只要不过弯 还好吧   都贱到梁上了
<iMadper> cherrot: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.56.ZiY8qw&id=37316822751&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ LYNSKEY PRO 26 钛合金山地车 林斯基车架 顶级钛架 行货 可议价-淘宝网 pp: 12000.00 - 13000.00
<cherrot> iMadper, 京东28W的所罗门山地车
<iMadper> cherrot: 那车好吗?
<cherrot> iMadper, 索罗门这牌子听过么？ 
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没听说过啊
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 梁挡不住那么多……
<cherrot> iMadper, 全碳纤维 估计是传说中小拇指可以抬起来的
<iMadper> cherrot: 我一年工资都不够啊
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 我还是尽量避免溅水的 所以那天挡住了 
<cherrot> iMadper, 同不够。。
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 小拇指抬起来的估计够辆汽车了
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 不过一般单手举起来无压力
<iMadper> cherrot: 哥都24岁了, 连辆自行车都买不起, 这根本不是我想要的生活啊
 * iMadper 这就去练力量举
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 擦，装毛。你们都是壕
<cherrot> iMadper,  不举？
<archl> iMadper, 哥都28岁了，什么都买不起。不是我想要的生活啊。
<iMadper> cherrot: 你不举?
<iMadper> archl: 你不用上班就能活下去, 已经超越99%的屌丝了
<archl> cherrot,  你是不是比我瘦?
<archl> iMadper, 你骗谁呢
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 额，前轮？ 那我倒没遇到
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 请静待7月
<BuMangHuo> 以后再下雨就不骑了
<BuMangHuo> 昨天我以为没事儿呢
<cherrot> archl, 没
 * cherrot 求二手山地车  
<archl> cherrot, 。。。很好啊。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 以前我也这么想，但是后来发现下雨的时候公交挤不上，出租打不着，还是得骑车
 * HowIsItGoing 不过不知道有专车了会不会好些
<cherrot> 还是骑车快
<BuMangHuo> 恩，速度倒是真快点儿
<BuMangHuo> 比公交肯定快得多
<BuMangHuo> 我地铁一站地的，比地铁都近
<BuMangHuo> å¿«
 * HowIsItGoing 买摩托吧，少年们
<HowIsItGoing> 趁着还能弄到京B牌
<iMadper> cherrot: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.31.BINNpv&id=38587813703&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<cherrot> 比公共交通快 高峰期比打车也快~
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 北京千佳厂家直销 残摩车棚 电动车遮阳棚 全封蓬 定做-淘宝网 pp: 1300.00 - 1800.00
<iMadper> cherrot: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.19.BINNpv&id=44544082209&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 电动三轮车 燃油三轮车 残疾助力车 残摩 宗申正品 包邮-淘宝网 pp: 6200.00
<iMadper> 口亨!
<cherrot> iMadper, 你真棒
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper, 你真棒
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper, 你真棒
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 下雨天骑车多不爽?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 挤公交更不爽啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 虽然之前回家那趟车路过几个学校，车上各种学生妹纸
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 还都是湿身的对吧?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 夏天，是个妹纸就会带伞的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 不挡雨也要遮阳啊
<iMadper> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 遮阳伞难道不是漏雨的?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 有两用伞撒
<xuan_> 有人吗
<^k^> xuan_:点点点.  11:00
<CQED> 大家好，我想问一下ssh  shell.bshellz.net时，输入的密码正确了，为什么会显示permission denied
<iMadper> CQED: 你用户名输入对了?
<CQED> ssh cqed@188.40.44.117 和邮件给的用户名一样
<CQED> 应该没错
<iMadper> CQED: permission denied啊... 是禁止登录, 不是用户名密码错误...
<CQED> 请问是什么原因啊，百度了一晚上也没得到合适的答案
<CQED> 给了用户和密码应该就给了权限的啊。
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<lainme> CQED: 不能去问问他们么。或许不允许密码登录呢
<CQED> 因为是注册的他们的免费shell，所以只在irc上操作的。去他们频道问了，没回应
<CQED> 刚才又出现Permission denied (publickey,password).
<CQED> 估计是没权限了，难道要再重新注册一个
<BuMangHuo> iMadper, 你真棒
<BuMangHuo> http://www.imtxc.org/ 请教一下，这个页面，下面的 test3 和 test1 这两个链接，为什么会成了 http://www.imtxc.org/www.imtxc.org/post/test3.html
<BuMangHuo> cc cherrot O0XX|Qiong iMadper yunfan 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: test pelican
<BuMangHuo> 是 nginx 配置的问题？
<BuMangHuo> 页面源码里面是 <li><a href="www.imtxc.org/post/test1.html" rel="bookmark" title="Permalink to test1">test1</a></li> 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 因为是相对地址啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 把www.imtxc.org去掉就是了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你用的相对路径
<BuMangHuo> 哦，我应该改成 http://www.imtxc.org/post/test1.html 对吧
<^k^> ⇪ ti: test1
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 嗯 或者去掉前缀
<alvin_rxg> Title: test pelican (@ imtxc.org)
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对, 刻意. 
<iMadper> 可以
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: cherrot 那意思是生成页面的时候不对是吧，不是 nginx 配置的问题？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 嗯
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ://
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: URL写 ://就行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不写就是相对路径
<BuMangHuo> 哦啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你要搞个网站宣扬你的斩人事迹了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有，我就是无聊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 无聊帮 iMadper 写ruby啊  我昨天还梦到了呢
<BuMangHuo> 唉不对
<BuMangHuo> 我昨天梦到啥了我想想
<BuMangHuo> nnd, 原来这 pelican make html 和 publish 用的是两个配置文件
<iMadper> cherrot: 现在遇到动态语言我就怕
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 额，换pelican了啊，我也准备换呢
<cherrot> iMadper, 为啥
<iMadper> cherrot: 写不对啊...
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 比 octopress 轻快多了呢
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 啥
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 恩，octopress在我这总有包出问题，ruby一更新他就挂
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 啥
<eexpss> 啥比octopress轻快？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHT-Iarp5AABtd2Ls0bQAAMZDwOQgJIAAG2P976.jpg 分享图片
<eexpss> imtxc呢
<eexpss> A5-V11 Mini Router Runs OpenWRT (Linux) For Just $8
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: nginx的路径是相对的 跟apache差一点 你中坑了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不是不是
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 是生成的时候的错误
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 既然你都知道了为毛还来坑我 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我是问了之后才解决的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 找泡友解决？
<jiero> 谁记得文字切换左右方向的快捷键？
<jiero> shit ctrl+shift+x
<jiero> 我以前用过 x作为切换输入法的键位。。。
<jiero> iMadper, 你的生命幸福吗？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wxhdubuntu> 在
<jiero> iMadper, 不论怎么说基金也可怕。。。今天收益 ￥49.。。
<eexpss> 啥基金，多少钱一天49
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大神求救。。。关于vlc与显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469861 我的笔记本是i5+geforce820m显卡 装了双系统后 一切正常但装了vlc后 打开视频后直接死机 装了mplayer后 直接点击启动图标后也死机 我猜想可能是显卡的问题 grep VGA 后显示 00:02.0 VGA compatible con
<^k^>  ─> troller: Intel Corporation Device 1616 (rev 09) 貌似只有核心显卡 没有独立显卡 之前也删除过驱动 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu下一个桌面版本将默认使用Snappy打包 deb在另一分支使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469862 http://www.lupaworld.com/article-252102-1.html Quote: Canonical的Ubuntu Desktop经理Will Cooke证实，下一个桌面版本将使用Snappy Personal构建，基于.deb的桌面镜像将被Snappy版本取代。 　　Cano
<^k^>  ─> nical的 Michael Hall 称，未来所有的Ubuntu发行版都将使用Snappy打包。基于Mir和Unity 8的Ubuntu 16. …
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 小e~
<eexpss> momo 蛋蛋
<jiero> eexpss 话说阿姨现在真忙
<nyfair2012> circ好难用
<nyfair2012> 牛牛们推荐个客户端
<eexpss> jiero: 忙撒。问你问题也不答。
<eexpss> https://kiwiirc.com nyfair
<^k^> eexpss: ⇪ KiwiIRC - The webIRC client
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: ping
<eexpss> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2569757
<eexpss> roylez: QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 找你有事儿啊
<jiero> eexpss,  。。。我在乱。。。没注意啊。发现没有 桌面提示真不性
<jiero> 丫的，有「不性」这个用法么？
<eexpss> jiero: 回答问题。啥基金，多少钱一天49
<jiero> eexpss,  嘉实沪深300ETF联接 ，风险大，就是跟随股市起伏
<eexpss> 你投入多少钱。 jiero
<roylez> eexpss: 一一你个渣渣
<eexpss> 坏乐乐。赶紧想哦。
<yunfan> roylez: 为毛不挂我频道 
<roylez> yunfan: .....
<yunfan> roylez: 我在那边搞帽子大放送  
<roylez> yunfan: 说了不记得怎么加频道了...
<yunfan> roylez: 前途不大 诶 难怪你官司老了不了 
<O0XX> eexpss: 一一你个渣渣
<roylez> O0XX: 蛤蟆你个粑粑
<O0XX> 坏乐乐
<eexpss> 坏蛤蟆啊
<roylez> eexpss: https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<^k^> ⇪ ti: roylez/yuncli · GitHub
<roylez> eexpss: 你现在没事，可以大肆下片了
<eexpss> 没啥值得下的
<eexpss> 百度云，又没有查找资源的
<roylez> eexpss: panc.cc
<alvin_rxg> Title: Panc.cc-胖次网盘搜索引擎 (@ panc.cc)
<O0XX> roylez: 盘壕
<eexpss> 不稳定吧。以前也有好多这种搜索的，都倒闭了。
<roylez> O0XX: 愿你兴旺
<roylez> eexpss: 还成...
<roylez> eexpss: 不过有番号就不需要搜了
<eexpss> 我想一个番号，试试。
<eexpss> 咋不要，还是要
<eexpss> 搜索不准确嘛
<roylez> eexpss: btdigg.org
<eexpss> 无法访问此网页
<roylez> eexpss: 翻墙
<eexpss> 推荐一个片子，我试试。
<eexpss> 有需要，才翻
<roylez> eexpss: 你这卢瑟思维
<roylez> eexpss: 以后我做VPN服务商卖VPN给你们好了
<eexpss> 最小列表维护啊。
<eexpss> bs vpn
<roylez> eexpss: Linux用户群太小，可以忽略不计，Mac和Windows用户VPN都没问题的
<eexpss> 澳洲那网络，估计搞不赢其他地方的
<roylez> eexpss: 没事，中国人人傻钱多
<eexpss> 赶紧出去
<roylez> eexpss: 赶紧来武汉请我吃饭啊
<yunfan> roylez: 这4G网络还真不错 我现在在高铁上 走我的手机做代理的 
<yunfan> roylez: 刷web页面什么的都很快  
<roylez> yunfan: ....移动？
<yunfan> roylez: 嗯 我买了个几百块的通话平板测试我的4G 结果派上用场了 
<roylez> yunfan: 4G消费不起，我手机不支持4G
<yunfan> 最狠的是我那个平板不知道怎么回事 最近续航叼到爆  上次我从杭州到帝都 全程开4G 结果6个小时才10%的电消耗 
<yunfan> roylez: 还好吧 我开的 28块一个月的流量  
<yunfan> roylez: 只是救急用  
<tryit> roylez, 请问下H1B签证是不是需要学位证书上的专业和从事的工作内容一致？
<yunfan> roylez: 你还有几天出国？
<eexpss> 百度云，现在在搞成迅雷的样子。居然11G的，直接就下载了。
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道
<roylez> tryit: 不知道
<yunfan> eexpss: 是http chunk的 有什么好怕的 
<eexpss> tryit: 你想去哪里啊
<eexpss> yunfan: 明显服务器备份了。
<tryit> roylez, 壕，拜一个，你还有几天出国？
<tryit> eexpss, 暂时哪也去不了
<eexpss> 额。
<tryit> eexpss, 辅修了个没学位证书的计算机专业真蛋疼……
<yunfan> eexpss: 这不是很明显的么 难道你要服务器对相同资源每次都帮你去取一次 ？
<eexpss> 你这专业，不适合出去。 tryit
<yunfan> eexpss: 你现在才发现 真是 
<O0XX> tryit: 高管要H1B了?
<eexpss> 人多
<eexpss> yunfan: 平时没用过
<tryit> O0XX, 没，聊聊天而已
<tryit> eexpss, 啥专业适合出去？
<eexpss> O0XX: 你删除了 telegram?
<eexpss> tryit: 你问乐乐
<O0XX> eexpss: 没, 我开会呢
<eexpss> 坏蛤蟆
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 推荐条外胎啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你换光头胎了么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么在windows 10（企业版64位10061）下硬盘安装ubuntu 15.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469863 如题，请教高手指点........... zz: buwanyouxi — 2015-04-28 15:13
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 电影票给我一张
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 电影票给我一张吧
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 电影票给我一张
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 电影票给我一张吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 去帮我一起领了吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 正在忙
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你领的石猴给我领就好
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你咋这么懒...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 因为穷...T_T
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 这有毛关系?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: http://sports.163.com/15/0428/09/AO9F1N1600051CCL.html 看評論
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 曼城3000万再挖枪手墙角 太子威失主力未来生变_网易体育
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: ... 你们太薄情了, 威尔希尔受伤就被嫌弃成这样 =,=
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 他受傷就一波八連勝啊
<yunfan> eexpss: 这百度云才是利器  可惜没有inux客户端 
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我去劝劝曼城, 不要重蹈维尔马伦覆辙
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 贵司还发电影票啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 这么跟你形容吧
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 团购9.9一张的2D票, Fesco三张成本150块的电影票还要再加10块钱才能换一张
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 又把ctags弄回来了, echofunc还是很重要的, 求替代品
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 你来了? 找你有事儿
<cch> 默认安装的grub-efi怎么才能换成grub-pc？　
<cch> 我的是SSD影潘
<cch> 硬盘
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 比较危险, 0, gpt分区的话保证硬盘开头有个reserved分区 1, 装grub-pc 2, 重启chroot进去install grub和update-grub
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 为什么要换成legacy? 我刚换乘efi
<cch> 我的BIOS安装grub-efi就进不去了...
<QiongMangHuo> cch: efi没成功启动过?
<cch> 启动了，
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 然后呢? 说详细点
<cch> 操作系统能启动，但是wifi默认就是硬件关闭状态，每次启动／待机后都要手工切换到打开状态,
<cch> 开机按F2的时候，滴的一声过后就跳进grub界面了，对了：我的是debian testing
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 然后呢?
<cch> 没然后了，就是周末BIOS没电重置了配置，搞的Fx快捷键都的是按着Fn来用，
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 哦, 你想进bios setup而不能?
<cch> 用原来的硬盘，刷了BIOS才进去改了配置，又装回SSD，用U盘恢复grub，一通折腾...
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 是的,
<QiongMangHuo> cch: grub最后一个条目应该就是bios setup
<cch> 最后一个条目？
<cch> 我看看
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 对
<cch> 我去重启一下看看, QiongMangHuo　谢谢
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 只有Debian的启动项，以及Advanced启动项，里面有:inisys　recuse两个，
<QiongMangHuo> cch: menuentry 'System setup' $menuentry_id_option 'uefi-firmware' { fwsetup
<QiongMangHuo> }
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 我有一个这个"System setup"
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 另外你是什么电脑? 确定F2对的?
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 我也有 /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware
<cch> gateway的笔记本，
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 确定是F2，
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 所以应该有fwsetup的条目啊
<cch> 但是/boot/grub.cfg里面没有对应项
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 我的thinkpad切换到efi也不会影响进入bios setup
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 你自己写一个算了 =,=
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 重新分区什么的, 太危险
<jusss> roylez: 用google搜百度云盘的资源
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 自己写一个？我去搜搜看怎么写
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 随便一个entry, 内容是fwsetup 就对了
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 把你的贴给我看看 :-)
<QiongMangHuo> cch: OK
<QiongMangHuo> cch: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2569886  看187行
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:48
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 好的,
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，gtags 除了快一点也不顺手啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 看了下你的配置，你现在是 ctags + gtags?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> ctags 有啥办法能快点不
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 找不到 fwsetup，这个是谁提供的？　我看网上都是fwsetup.dll难道是windows么？
<cch> bootrepair能帮我切换到grub-pc么？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不过那个 echofunc 也不是用处很大吧，记得以前用的时候，被自动补全插件一打断，那个函数原型也就没了
<QiongMangHuo> cch: dll明显是windows啊
<cch> fwsetup到底是执行什么呢
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 能切换, 但是很危险, 参考我刚开始跟你说的
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 你说道的reserved分区是那个EFI文件系统么？　大小是512M那个？
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 不是, 如果你要切换的话, 需要把那个efi分区变成未分配
<HsAsMKMy> cch: I don't know what's the problem, but I think you should change the BIOS setting from UEFI to Legacy BIOS, and then reinstall the OS.
<cch> HsAsMKMy: BIOS里面没有切换UEFI到Legacy BIOS的选项，
<BuMangHuo> vim 里面的 markdown 插件比 emacs 里面的差多了....
<cch> 你说的危险是文件被破坏？还是操作系统启动不了？　如果只是操作系统启动不了倒是好办，大不了重装，要是损坏文件，我就得考虑考虑了
<cch> QiongMangHuo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i2569960　　　这是当前的硬盘分区
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, H1B签证是不是需要学位证书上的专业和从事的工作内容一致？
<gebjgd> tryit, 沒有這說吧
<gebjgd> tryit, 給不給籤 看簽證官
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 我靠 h1b? 带我飞!
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 高管好
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 嗯, 你缺一个开头位置的未分配空间, 1MB足以
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 话说为啥又吧 autochdir 弄回来了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: nerdtree...
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 聽聞你的debian sid掛了  特地發賀電
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 啊? 怎么可能? 没挂啊
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, btrfs还没挂？
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 没有啊, 为什么要挂?
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 重启chroot进去 这个不是很明白，具体是怎么操作的？
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 做等着看挂
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 刚改了一下, 现在smtpmail-send-it走proxy了可以.
<BuMangHuo> nerdtree 跟这个没有关系吧 ? QiongMangHuo 
<O0XX_> iMadper: 糕手
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 羔
<iMadper> O0XX_: 糕手
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 羔
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 没法具体说了, 再具体说就会和很多东西相关, 你不懂道理的话就会很危险. 你懂得话就不用细说了...
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 赞回答!
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 确实如此
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不加这个在我这里的错误就是那个 loaddatabase 函数出错
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 所以我赞你啊~
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你已经换成vim了啊?
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 用安装盘的recuse模式，后面是不是就是你说的chroot
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我还没想起来我在 emacs 里面遇到啥不能解决的问题跑回来了
<QiongMangHuo> cch: chroot是rescue中的一步
<BuMangHuo> .....
<E022> BuMangHuo: ... ... ...
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我最近emacs遇到的问题都有解...
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不过现在在 vim 里面也遇到不好解决的问题了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 尤其是我今天封装了个p-smtpmail-send-it之后, 现在真心没啥问题了. 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不过说真的, emacs 默认支持 markdown 的效果比 vim 里面的各种插件强多了啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不知道, 只知道org的效果很赞. 
<E022> BuMangHuo: markdown的支持emacs也是一般吧?
<BuMangHuo> E022: 那也比 vim 强
<E022> BuMangHuo: 之前我用另外一个图形化的所见即所得的方法写markdown
<BuMangHuo> markdown 还用啥所见即所得啊？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 需要的. 
<E022> BuMangHuo: 毕竟有时候不知道用多大的标题看起来比较和谐
<BuMangHuo> E022: 哦，那你看了也白看
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不同的地方给你 css 解析不一样
<E022> BuMangHuo: 因为css定的
<BuMangHuo> 你看到是这样，别人打开就不一定是了吧
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我都是生成pdf
<E022> BuMangHuo: 大不了我生成png
<BuMangHuo> 这倒没问题
<BuMangHuo> wkhtmltopdf 赞到没朋友  E022 
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不过换成vim好. vimL比elisp好写多了. 
<E022> BuMangHuo: elisp真心反人类
<E022> BuMangHuo: 是吗? 好, 我来试试
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://emacs.stackexchange.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Emacs Stack Exchange
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我刚知道还有这货
<BuMangHuo> E022: 把 html 转成 pdf 我这里测试比在浏览器里面打印效果好得多
<E022> BuMangHuo: 这么赞? 好!
<E022> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/neovim/neovim/commits/master   cc QiongMangHuo 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Commits · neovim/neovim · GitHub
<E022> BuMangHuo: 看起来neovim会merger那些vim的patch啊. 
<E022> BuMangHuo: 然后提供自己的新特性和功能.
 * O0XX|Qiong vim就是渣渣
<E022> BuMangHuo: 那我打算试试看了
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: makrdown 插件哪家强
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 看起来还可以的, neovim. 毕竟vim太多坑maintainer不让填, 现在有人愿意填了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 哪家也不强
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: vim党 or emacs党?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 一会儿我去把TCP_NODELAY给关了去
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 这啥?
<E022> QiongMangHuo: cherrot是vim老党员了
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 握手
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 握手
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 就是, go默认创建的TCP开了TCP_NODELAY了
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 这啥?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 然后数据不合并, 直接发送出来
<E022> NoDelay吗
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 这样难道不是更快?
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 我也是vim老党员啊. 我用vim的时候只用vim, 不会emacs那会儿. 
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 这样延迟小
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 但是meta data大
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 延迟小不就是快?
<QiongMangHuo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoHLO-b_TxA
<QiongMangHuo> 观看中
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 不啊. 
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: metadata的大小是固定的, 然后每个包的实际数据小了, 带宽就主要传的是meta data了嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 你说的是我要组成头部的头部?
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 死啦?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 不是啊. 
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, vim党 阿当阿当
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 我的鞋子也没被睡, 正在发往北京
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 以前, 有个write的请求出来, 然后如果只有3个字节, 配合nodelay的时候直接发出来. 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 乖, 你是一个好人
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 如果没nodelay, 就等接下来的数据, 填满一个tcp包才发送
<cherrot> E022, 你咋又换名
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 乖.
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 那这就是我要组成头部的头部啊
<E022> cherrot: 我叫这个名字很久了啊
<E022> cherrot: 大家都知道
<E022> cherrot: 不服?
<E022> cherrot: 有本事你抢注?!
<^k^> QiongMangHuo,
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, BuMangHuo 问下而已……
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 妈dan, 看不惯你炫耀了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 人呢? 电影票给我一张吧
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 我没炫耀啊，我只是看到一篇文章这么说的，然后上来问问各位大佬是不是这样……哪炫耀了……
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 实在不行还得去读个硕士研究生拿个学位，蛋疼
<EO22> E022, 比你胖
<tryit> EO22, E022 ...
<E022> .. ....
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你比他少了一点东西
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你不完整啊...
<EO22> QiongMangHuo, 少啥
<QiongMangHuo> 大和太的区别
<EO22> QiongMangHuo, 你才不完整。。。
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 白老板, 电影票给你了. 你带你老婆看去吧
<EQ22> QiongMangHuo, 明明是他少
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 要不这次的我给你算了
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 你带你妹纸去
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 不用. 归你了
<nyfair> neovim现在长啥样？
<E022> QiongMangHuo: http://www.jwz.org/doc/threading.html
<yunfan> nyfair: pip install pyvim
<yunfan> eo22 你居然在这个频道也有帽子
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 查了一下 mutt有相应的patchset在queue list里头 XDD
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 这种必备功能, 自然要有patch啊
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然一直忍受这种功能的缺失...
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 果然不能相信你选的工具
<nyfair> yunfan: python已删，已入ruby+lua邪教
<E022> nyfair: 赞! +1
<E022> nyfair: lua好玩伐?
<nyfair> 河南人的屎
<nyfair> E022: 吼玩吼玩
<E022> nyfair: 赞, 等我把ruby玩好了, 也去玩玩lua
<nyfair> ruby写小黄油必备技能啊
<nyfair> rpg maker大法好
<nyfair> python那个ren'py简直是狗屎
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 还不支持python3
<nyfair> 还更臃肿
<nyfair> 跑得又慢
 * palomino|working momo nyfair 的小黄油
<nyfair> rpg maker除了不开源，所有方面都碾压ren'py
<BuMangHuo> mutt 怎么了
<nyfair> 最近没人跟我吵架了，不爽
<nyfair> 我来开个地图炮
<palomino|working> ......
 * palomino|working 躲避
<nyfair> zsh这种垃圾，不及powershell的1/10，巨硬大法好
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 二者都没用过
 * palomino|working 成功躲过
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 为何yahoo search经常被设置成我的默认搜索引擎,我明明每次都删除了它啊!!
<nyfair> palomino|working: 是不是玩了yahoo的网页游戏了
<palomino|working> 没有啊..
<palomino|working> 就是重启了一下电脑
<palomino|working> 它又回来了
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 啥浏览器
<palomino|working> firefox
<yunfan> ruby现在前途黯淡啊 
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 看了一下表, 感觉来不及吃这个橙子了
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 可以给我
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何使用除了图形界面以外的方法来让ubuntu不待机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469865 求指教！！！！！！ zz: gaoshanv5 — 2015-04-28 17:49
<sennn> omfg
<sennn> 没人,omfg
<theJian> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/a15b4afegw1erlhp80fwxj207b01tdfn
<^k^> theJian: ⇪ image/jpeg
<theJian> 如图, 中文字体被加粗导致很难辨识, 有什么好办法么? 我用的是chrome
<theJian> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/a15b4afegw1erlhp80fwxj207b01tdfn 这是图
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 为什么我的wime有毒tot http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469866 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine/fakedlls/clock.exe PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine/fakedlls/comctl32.dll PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine/fakedlls/user32.dll PUA.Win32.Packer.PrivateExeProte-7 /usr/share/mime/mim
<^k^>  ─> e.cache PUA.Win.Exploit.CVE_2012_0110 交代一下前提，我这个是双系统，winxp在c里面。 我装第二次 …
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 这种情况下，用什么写GUI比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469867 1、程序功能部分非常简单，仅仅是分析一个网页里的链接，然后下载到本地。 2、在win和mac下都能跑，且不需要下载庞大的依赖库 3、要方便最后打包成可执行（比如用py2exe、cxfreeze什么的），且
<^k^>  ─> 文件体积较小 zz: Lavande — 2015-04-28 21:43
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • fcitx 打不出拼音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469868 安裝了fcitx，只能在左上角的搜索框里打出汉字，gedit，浏览器等其他软件都无法打出汉字。。。imconfig已设置，language support已设置为fcitx，求解决方法，谢谢！ zz: zzyxxx — 2015-04-28 21:49
<Niac> #clojure
<theJian> 我的fcitx在所有编辑器中都打不出中文...
<theJian> 只能在其他软件中输中文
<ssf1> while(1){printf("...\n");}
<hoxily> kandu: 早上好.
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-29
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装求助 （关于引导UBUNTU） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469874 求各位大神帮小弟一把，我已经装UBUNTU装了两天了…… 是这样的： 我的电脑是 SONY E14P 已得知是Win8建基于纯UEFI+GPT 电脑是在澳洲买的，所以好像是英文内核，中文界面（不知道有没有这个关系）
<perr> 咩
<{ToT}> ...
<perr> archl: hi
<archl> perr, hi dude
<archl> perr,  long time no see
<perr> archl: No auto join with #ubuntu-cn
<jiero> perr,  I wonder which channels in your set?
<perr> jiero: / whois perr
<jiero> perr,  only showed #ubuntu-cn 
<jiero> perr, 发呆时间。。。这谁翻译的 hexchat 。
<perr> jiero ##kernel  #archlinux-cn #armlinux #crosstoo-ng #gcc #hellogcc #python.tw #yssyd3 etc
 * jiero 拖着 perr 擦地板。。。
<jiero> perr, 原来你还是孩子？
<perr> jiero: 何出此言?
<jiero> perr, 好吧，在这个频道还是学生的都是孩子 cc lainme 除外
<jiero> lol
<perr> jiero: 我 咋 成了 学生 了 ?
<jiero> perr, 我以为 #yssyd3  都是
<perr> jiero: 那里倒是有几个学生,我只是看fc待在那,我就加了,有些问题可以问他
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 怎么更新哪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469883 想装个gfortran,都找不到源 装个google 浏览器也是不行的, 下面是我的source.list里面的内容,请指教 # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20150218.1)]/ trusty main restricted deb-src http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main res
<^k^>  ─> tricted #Added by software-properties # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # new …
<jiero> perr 哦。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求个一键安装apache php mysql 的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469885 之前的版本都安装过.不知道14.04 LTS server版本行不行的通.求大侠给个命令. zz: userzhiyuan — 2015-04-29 9:29
<perr> jiero: imadper呢?
<yh> /?
<jiero> perr, 他伪装了。现在不再是一个人了。
<perr> 现在在不?
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 快 im兄弟，抓出你的兄弟来
<jiero> perr, 我在拜托 imtxc 
<jiero> perr, 看来没有了
<perr> :(
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 昨天你不理我啊 壕
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 昨天？ 没看到，网总断
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我问你要你的三张电影票中的一张~
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 去拿呗
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 明天吧, 我矜持
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 剩下的你拿着也行，或者给 OOXX
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 四张换一张票, 正好
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你不是都买好久了么? 怎么才装修?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 还有你? 也买房了? 也装修?
 * QiongMangHuo 老无所依啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 擦，那岂不是被fesco坑了。没人支援还得自己掏钱买四分之一
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 冬天又不能装修
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 完全不懂装修 =,=
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有木有那种pin口的线缆, 各种转换头变成网线变成hdmi变成啥啥啥的...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板早
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ccie蛙早
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.polyglotweekly.com/2015/04/24/thoughts-of-a-rustacean-learning-go.html
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ A Rust Contributor Tries Their Hand at Go - 2015-04-24
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我看看去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 太长, 直看了开头和标题
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 其实就是说了一句 rust贡献者觉得go也不错
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 除了根本的区别外, 其他都是小事儿, 而且乐于见到互相借鉴
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 等我有时间了, 我也学go, 很认真的说
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过现在, 我还是先学java.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我发现高效稳定的虚拟机, 只有jvm和beam.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: beam是个啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: erlang寄生在beam这个虚拟机上. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗷~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 只有这两个虚拟机是久经考验的.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 只不过java一听就特别土
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不管多少人说他们不好, 但是企业用的就是嗨, 就是稳定.
<QiongMangHuo> scala还显得洋气些
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 学啊. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 牛牛~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: jvm上的语言太多了, 随便学个就好. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后java类库那么丰富. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 企业级没说的, 就是自己写的话感觉用起来不会很爽
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 有，HDMI转rj45转换器，一个550，每次用就要用一对儿
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 买这转换器也够我买好几条线了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 0_0 那还是算了...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 好像也有hdmi转光纤的，也要一次用一对儿
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有rj45转vga + ps/2 *2 的转换线
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你来啦~ 去帮我拿电影票, HowIsItGoing 的给你两张 给我一张
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 自己写的东西赚不到钱就没用了嘛~ 想赚钱, 就得学一下人家企业用啥~
 * O0XX ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: HR
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 擦……
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: HR今天没来啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 他就这么瓜分了你的电影票...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 这都拉不下来脸自己去拿……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我在家呢今天
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我还找她呢
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, ping
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 他没来
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: pong
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 招开发么你们。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 招
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 招五个
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 什么的开发?
<Destine> qion
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别闹, 5个不是开发
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, JD有吗？
<QiongMangHuo> i
<Destine> iMadper, 所以是啥。。。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不是5+5么?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 谁说5+5了. 
 * O0XX 5+5 = 10
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我是不是说漏嘴了 =,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: dev的岗位变动, 我昨天没跟你说你就到1层了.
 * O0XX 爷爷的爸爸叫叔叔
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在招的, 只有5, 不是5+5
<iMadper> Destine: 你要来做开发?
<O0XX> Destine\: 来吧
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: ^^ 请问比我高一级的 iMadper 和 O0XX 
<O0XX> Destine: 缺女生
<iMadper> Destine: 会hello world就行
<Destine> iMadper, 不是，男的，我帮人问。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 哦, 不招
<O0XX> iMadper: 那貌似是不招对吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 想一起去了
<Destine> iMadper, 哎，好好说。。。
<Destine> 晕。
<Destine> 到底有没有啊。。。人家是真心找工作。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 实话就是, 真不招... 现在只有5个qa岗
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: www.canonical.com/careers
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | Careers (@ canonical.com)
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我搜集了很多碎片, 拼凑在一起, 得出来的结论是: 这5个岗位是坑.
<O0XX> iMadper: 拜高管
<Destine> https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=859
<Destine> 这玩意儿也这么招？
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 是啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 这个岗位怎么还有? iMadper: 这个
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 没人来呢
<O0XX> iMadper: QiongMangHuo https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=959
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 又是萝卜招聘?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: hr太不专业呗
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你得到了它
<iMadper> O0XX: 这是更新不及时而已....
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:40
<BuMangHuo> 高管们早 , tryit, O0XX iMadper 
<iMadper> Destine: 招一个java maintainer, 别的我没看到. 
<iMadper> Destine: 要不给你转发招聘邮件, 里面的岗位你们自己挑吧
<Destine> iMadper, 好，来吧来吧。
<BuMangHuo> Destine: 哎， 乃不是就是他们厂的么
<BuMangHuo> 是不是可以简写成， 你不就是他们厂的么？
<Destine> BuMangHuo, ？
<BuMangHuo> Destine: 你不在 C 社？
<Destine> BuMangHuo, 为啥我会在c社。。。
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊，我一直这么认为的...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我司没有萌妹子...
<BuMangHuo> ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你很懊悔是吧?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 懊悔啥?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 没有萌妹纸啊...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 相当不开森啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 去问 cherrot 讨萌妹子
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙, 你的票票在我手里
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你平时用 git pull 么
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 用啊, pull --rebase 可能用的更多些
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 嗯 我就这个意思   
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 嗯 我懂你
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 如果你是maintainer, 别人给你发pull request, 你就应该pull而不是rebase, 保留merge信息
<nyfair> 诸君，bsd和linux比，哪个平台玩游戏性能会比较好？
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 嗯 好像还推荐加 --no-ff 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 哇 学到了, 葱白你
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 摸摸大
 * cherrot 感觉整个频道都被恶心到了呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • flash不停崩溃？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469887 看个电影flash崩溃6,7次，如何解决？ zz: wisner — 2015-04-29 12:35
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> linux厨一帮傻逼天天吹html5，阿逗逼为什么要给傻逼们好脸色
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> cafebeef: 葱白
<BuMangHuo> cheroot  ^^
<jiero> 活着为啥啊。
<pity> jiero: ?
<pity> jiero: 开始研究哲学了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 推销员与主妇 : 一个推销员对一个家庭主妇喋喋不休地把他所有的产品都做了介绍,然后问:请问您家里最需要的是什么? 主妇毫不犹豫地答道:钱。
 * stardiviner 急救，我的给 /var 目录的分区满了，而root /下还有足够空间，我现在正在运行着Linux，不知道有没有人知道怎么迁移这个？需要把/var中的所有东西移动到 / 分区里的新/var 么？
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 如果是lvm, 那就可以. 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 vmware-tools 安装错误，无法复制与共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469891 环境：ubuntu 14.04LTS版本 vmware-tools版本：VMwareTools-9.6.1-1378637 安装时出现错误，错误如图，无法从ubuntu复制文件到windows，共享也不行，是什么问题？ 是安装包的问题吗？ 有没有可以用
<^k^>  ─> 的安装包？ vmware-tools安装错误.jpg zz: miles010 — 2015-04-29 14:36
<stardiviner> iMadper: 用du -sh 发现pacman下载下来的包太多了，占用了9G，删掉就好了
<jiero> pity,  不研究。
<jiero> pity, 只是没动力
<pity> jiero: 干啥有动力啊？
<jiero> pity, 找不到了
<pity> jiero: ....
<jiero> pity, 当了解了人是什么东西后，觉得人类不值哈，没有什么意思；把只当作为事的我更不知道要保护。
<jiero> pity, 把过去只当事
<pity> jiero: 快有尼采的境界了，要疯
<QiongMangHuo> stardiviner: 删log
<jiero> pity 看了一下关于尼采的，还是不同的。
<jiero> pity, 我是极度的理性主义。。。
<pity> jiero: 尼采不理性？
<jiero> pity,  我只是觉得有点不太一样。
<jiero> pity,  我是极度理性不是说尼采不是啊。。。
<pity> jiero: 不要看得太清楚，你会更痛苦
<jiero> pity, 看清楚不会痛，价值观不同才会
<pity> jiero: 还是太清楚，你理解这么深干嘛？这不自寻烦恼吗？
<jiero> pity, 理解本质，才好行动迅速
<pity> jiero: 但你现在不是行动迅速，而是自挂的迅速
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: O0XX|Qiong Destine https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA3MjM5NTAzMA==&mid=204267972&idx=1&sn=06e97ec19761d323a2434fbacecab990&scene=1&key=1936e2bc22c2ceb5245de394a6ba452a9506b5ba944cde7a82fbea5b3659e206061cab90c784bcc31ea090e45ca31fea&ascene=1&uin=MTY5MjEyMTYyOA==&devicetype=webwx&version=70000001&pass_ticket=Q1LVJW3TYMPtn+UpDPDh6zigkdUopmJdunKGWEiKXHtSVfUmMssTKFvav1HAXK0m
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ ONE ONE没想到，招聘开始鸟！
<jiero> pity, 因为没有了目标
<jiero> pity, 好吧，唯一的方式就是抱着好奇心走下去
<pity> jiero: 你应该放松心情，调整心态
<jiero> pity, 很放松，没有任何欲望。
<jiero> pity,  我总觉的我能压制几乎所有欲望 - 除了睡眠的
<pity> jiero: 让你放松精神，放松鞋干啥？想到了宋丹丹的小品
<jiero> pity, 什么都不想算不算。。。
<pity> jiero: 算得道高僧了
<jiero> pity, 。。。心情不是欲望生成的体液调节作用于事件概念么。。。
<pity> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> pity, 我现在尝试把心跳控制在50/分
<pity> jiero: 修练啊
<pity> jiero: 一灯大师
<jiero> pity, 。。。
<jiero> pity, 笑了心跳加速。。。
<pity> jiero: 控制心跳有什么意义？
<jiero> pity, 降低思考强度，
<pity> jiero: 钻冰箱里
<jiero> pity, 脱离了舒适温度，就会无法有效控制
<gebjgd> 我了个去  lts天天升级 比arch还积极
<pity> jiero: 控制那么多干嘛？
<jiero> pity, 哈哈，突然想起是不是 - 当时不想做动物 - 觉得人和动物最大的区别就是控制力
<pity> jiero: 不是
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 服不服?
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 服
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 服不服我们的工作效率?
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 服
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 泻泻
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 天天有更新  急了就换debian stable了
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 有更新没事儿啊
<jiero> pity, 对于是否服从习惯和本能来说，是的吧。
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 我就是因为更新烦了  电脑多  公司2个  家里我自己的3个本子 一个台式机  我老婆一个本子
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 多烦人啊
<pity> jiero: 不是，动物一样有控制力，比如捕猎前的忍耐
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 综合起来Ubuntu LTS是比较好的选择
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 必须的  买了新显卡 r9 270x 抽steam刚刚的
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 最近在玩wine gta sa
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 0_0
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, dota2能全特效了
<jiero> pity, 好多年没考虑这个问题了 - 记得上次考虑控制力和动物应该是小学时候。
<pity> jiero: 小学都这么成熟了，流弊
<jiero> pity, 在小学同学眼里，我一直很神奇。。。
<pity> jiero: 裸姐传奇
<jiero> pity ... 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`:  坐着还是不错的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 爽
<lainme> jiero: 你已经开始怀疑人生了
<jiero> lainme, 哦。从初中开始怀疑世界，终于轮到怀疑自己了
<jiero> lainme, 有什么意见吗？
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 来一局?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 来来来
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 啥?
<iMadper`> o0
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: warmux
<jiero> iMadper`, 。。。
 * jiero 践踏 iMadper` 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 111
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: .8.111?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 202.111
<lainme> jiero: 没有
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: go go go
 * jiero 践踏 O0XX|Qiong iMadper`  妳们竟然玩那掉帧/渣的游戏
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<jiero> lainme 。
<iMadper`> ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 派金手指陈老师过去onsitel
<QiongMangHuo> s/l//
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 不玩了
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 累心
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 赢得开心
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 真凉快
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 爽
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 屋里特别爽现在
<pity> lainme: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/188766/6739875.htm 这歌该献给 jiero
<^k^> pity: ⇪ 梦醒时分（陈淑桦演唱歌曲）_百度百科
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 现在也爽
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 能坐着两块了
<iMadper`> 凉快
<pity> lainme: 甚至开始怀疑人生 有这句
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 好了, 开心了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 伟大的莱蒙托夫 : 一个初学写作的年青人好不容易找到了莱蒙托夫的住所。 "请问,您就是伟大的莱蒙托夫吗?"年青人问。 "我就是莱蒙托夫,但并不伟大,您有什么事吗?" "啊,太好了！我想请您谈谈写诗的经验,可以吗?" "弄错了,年青人,您要找的那个莱蒙托夫早在184
<^k^>  ─> 1年就去世了。"
<nyfair> archbsd已死，archlinux是坑，archwindows王道
<lainme> archwindows是什么鬼
<iMadper`> HowIsItGoing: http://re.jd.com/cps/item/1022768.html?cu=true&utm_source=c.duomai.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_16282_79881550&utm_term=e89d5b5e95604fad8cd2194bde6153c0  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> ⇪ ti: JBL CINEMA510CN 5.1声道电脑电视壁挂式家庭影院套装（黑色） 京东热卖
<QiongMangHuo> 就看到了 京东热
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 好眼力！
<palomino|working> ....
<QiongMangHuo> pity: p姐乖, 我一会儿去二十一世纪游泳去
<palomino|working> 京东和东京,哪个更热呢...
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 羡
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  东京热还是办公室热?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 母鸡, 我在家, 现在top off
<palomino|working> topless adam! 上zp
<pity> QiongMangHuo: top off 是光膀子嘛？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 应该是吧
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 我见过有人说top off啊
<pity> QiongMangHuo: top up 呢？
<palomino|working> 我不是在纠正你...
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 充值?
 * O0XX|Qiong google搜top off有惊喜
<palomino|working> :O
 * O0XX|Qiong 看图片
<QiongMangHuo> 卧槽, 窝还是topless吧
<palomino|working> ...
<pity> QiongMangHuo: https://translate.google.com/#en/zh-CN/top%20up
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 其实应该是充值，我第一眼看见微信上这个以为翻译错了
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 顶起来..
<QiongMangHuo> ....
 * O0XX|Qiong google图片搜索topless有惊喜
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  有啥不好。
 * QiongMangHuo ........
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 就是种姿态
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 还有bottomless... O0XX|Qiong 
<cafebeef> BuMangHuo: what was that?
<jiero> palomino|working, 无底线啊
<jiero> palomino|working,  没屁股哈哈
<palomino|working> lol
 * jiero heard palomino|working bought a bottomless chicken roast and ate it.
<palomino|working> ... jiero 
<nyfair> jiero: 问个问题，ubuntu论坛为什么会有游戏板
<jiero> nyfair,  因为软件仓库有游戏
<jiero> nyfair, 满意吗？
<jiero> onlylove,  你怎么出现了
<jiero> alpha080, 大叔
 * QiongMangHuo 谁给我推荐个手台?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1428591.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【摩托罗拉XiR P8268】摩托罗拉（Motorola）XiR P8268 手持双向数字对讲机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 5580.00
<QiongMangHuo> .......
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我的推荐方法很简单的
<pity> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/188766/6739875.htm 献给你首歌
<^k^> pity: ⇪ 梦醒时分（陈淑桦演唱歌曲）_百度百科
<jusss> onlylove: long time no see
<onlylove> jusss: 好吧，这几天忙傻了，但是最近遇到麻烦了
 * QiongMangHuo 求推荐个可以用手机充电器和耳机的手台
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 手台是什么？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 手持对讲机
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 高达上！！！
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 高达！
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 对着高达吼，一定能把你的声音传遍世界！
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我给你推荐这个不错的说啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我又不是你 买不起的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 帮我带个咖啡回来? 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 可以啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 或者我自己淘一单, 你啥时候去来的?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 寄到hotel?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂, hotel靠谱
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 也行, 好找的话我也可以帮你买
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 天了噜, 太羡慕你去日本惹.
 * iMadper 羡慕CRY
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: why? 去趟日本才几千啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 住宿贵死惹
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 胶囊旅馆
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你住胶囊旅馆啊?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我还没想好要不要多玩一天 还是只忙工作
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 记得去美丽旗舰店   cc O0XX|Qiong 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那是啥?
<luobo> 下午好
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 我系统重装了，把SSD重新格式化一下，安装最新版的8.0，就会提示UEFI的支持不完整，可以选择不用grub-efi.  前提是硬盘要格式化一下，不然原来有efi分区的话，还是不给提示
<cch> 还好我有两块SSD可以测试...
<luobo> 我想让一个程序在普通权限下执行，在需要root权限时，然后验证通过，接下来让它以root权限执行，这个在C里怎么实现好
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 那个提示是让你在可移动设备上搞个备用吧
<luobo> cch: debian ?
<cch> luobo: 是的
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 搞个备用？ 
<luobo> cch: 我没有ssd盘，这个我不知道
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 我虚拟机里试了一下, 跟我说有的硬件对UEFI支持不好, 可以用可移动设备装个备用的grub什么的
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 我efi用得蛮好的 =,=
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: nancy居然买了苏打水
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啧啧 被 你和 iMadper 安利的吧
 * QiongMangHuo 求推荐个可以用usb充电的双频手台
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别闹, 我已经买了50L的苏打水在家放着呢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 我这里提示，如果继续使用efi可能会导致无法启动，是否继续使用grub-efi
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 至于来喝公司的? 何况nnnd买的竟然是甜的....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 给你推荐个不错的... http://item.jd.com/1463356.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【摩托罗拉XIR P8660】摩托罗拉（Motorola）XIR P8660 数字对讲机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 4999.00
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 我已经忍了半年进不了system setup了
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 必须继续啊~
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 不能再忍了
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 你的BIOS比较奇葩, 就没有别的方式进setup?
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 选启动设备的时候不能?
<cch> grub-pc现在system setup顺顺利利的，wifi也再不用手工俺Fn+F3四次了
<QiongMangHuo> cch: =,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕你带薪去jp啊...
<cch> F12快捷启动选择界面也有，但是装上grub-efi后，也是进不去，
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你也可以带薪参会啊
<iMadper> cch: 毛毛, 有没有grub-efi没关系. 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕你带薪去jp啊...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有这个benefit的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: sigh...
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 没有grub-efi后，BIOS终于都正常了， 我这个本子快四年了，官方12年后就没有更新过BIOS了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 回来别忘了告诉我东京到底热不热啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 像宾利, 如果自己去参会, 就可以带薪
<jiero> 我真没勇气哈。
<jiero> 好了，再自信一点。
<QiongMangHuo> cch: 好吧
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 李老板
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 乖
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 他们告诉我让你帮我背电视, 洗衣机和空调回来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 李老板
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这样还可以帮我和 iMadper 各背一个 空气净化器
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 白老板买新房了, 你帮他带个洗衣机回来吧.
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 还有热水器
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我还有一个月时间锻炼背负能力
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 马桶盖和电饭煲
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 还有人说买汽车和电梯
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你锻炼吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我买个房子算了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 房子有了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 就缺 电视冰箱洗衣机
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不用了, 我发现我要买的咖啡免费ems到中国诶
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 0_0
 * iMadper 不开心惹
 * iMadper 不能让李老板帮我背回来了噜
<cch> QiongMangHuo: 我也觉得efi很好，支持本子不给力啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 砍你130刀
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ?
<cch> iMadper == iApple ???
<iMadper> cch: 你才用苹果, 你们全家用苹果!
<cch> iMadper: ...... 我只是问问，好久之前来这里时不是有个iApple么？ 要不就是我记错了...
<iMadper> cch: 记错了. 
<cch> iMadper: 以前那个家伙叫啥？
<iMadper> cch: igoogle
<cch> iMadper: 肯定不是这个名字...
<iMadper> cch: imtxc
<iMadper> cch: 一堆i打头的, 谁知道你说的哪个
<iLucky> 我擦，怎么老是掉线
<cch> iMadper: lol 随便了，本来也不熟，我是属于irc上三天，半年后再上三天类型的
<iLucky> iMadper: 你好
<iMadper> iLucky: 早. 
<iLucky> iMadper: 求推荐个入门款mp3
<iMadper> iLucky: 香水瓶. 
<jusss> onlylove: 我在想五一回不回家，路上时间太多
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 导购名声在外啊
<iLucky> iMadper: 这个电池会不会太小了？
<onlylove> jusss: 你这个比较近了
<jusss> onlylove: 我得早上7点起，下午4点多才能到家
<jusss> onlylove: 路上花9个小时
<ptpt> gnome3 還可以
<onlylove> jusss: 你什么破路啊，我回家才8小时
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 听说你最近开始玩无线电了？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 没有啊
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 不玩无线电要毛手台
<jusss> onlylove: 等公交车费时间
<iLucky> jusss: onlylove 你们是行者？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 爬山用
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 高大上
<onlylove> iLucky: 不是
<iLucky> onlylove: 走路花八九个小时还用做事吗
<archl> iLucky,  不怕。
<onlylove> iLucky: 你8个小时给哥走800公里
<jusss> onlylove: 你打算五一干啥
<onlylove> jusss: 睡觉
<archl> 发现用 usb充电线不停的冲手机就是电池谋杀。
<jusss> onlylove: :(
<archl> 谁养成的坏习惯啊。
<iLucky> archl: 什么不怕？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 已经买了噜~
<iMadper> iLucky: 为何不用手机听?
<archl> iLucky,  哦胡乱输入了一个i然后不小心按下了 tab
<iLucky> iMadper: 因为手机费电
<archl> 粘滞键是什么！！！
<iMadper> iLucky: 昂, 你要电力充沛... 其实我当年用sansa clip+很不错. 你现在应该能买到sansa zip+
<iMadper> 错了
<iMadper>  sansa zip
<onlylove> archl: 连按悟下shift
<iLucky> iMadper: 手机又要上网，又要接打电话，就不剩多少电来听音乐了
<iMadper> iLucky: 我听一个半小时, 只消耗3%的点...
<archl> onlylove, 谢了。你好幸福羡慕
<jusss> iMadper: 手机又要上网，又要接打电话，就不剩多少电来看小电影了
<onlylove> archl: 擦，我又哪里幸福了
<iLucky> iMadper: 你什么手机
<iMadper> iLucky: sansa zip吧. rb已经是stable得了. 价格便宜, 二百来块
<iMadper> iLucky: 5s
<iLucky> iMadper: 不说ip耗电很快的嘛
<iLucky> 我用1520都觉得耗电
<iMadper> iLucky: 听歌不费电. 
<archl> iLucky, 不论啥手机玩3D游戏都耗电快
<iLucky> iMadper: 顺便问你一下，淘宝卖的改装ipc现在还能买吗
<iMadper> iLucky: 不能. 
<archl> ipc是什么是什么？
<archl> iLucky, 现在都流体音乐时代了，买一些音乐手机多好啊多好啊
<iLucky> archl: 我主要上网用的多，游戏倒是不玩
 * jusss 什么是流体音乐时代？
<archl> iLucky, 那就是 iphone
<archl> jusss, 网络音乐
<iLucky> archl: 不是要手机的
<archl> jusss, 不断不停更新
<jusss> archl: 网络音乐和音乐有啥不一样
<archl> jusss, 速度和场合
<^k^> archl: define:ipc not defined.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/0060fv5Fgw1ermficnlxzj30gn15hag6.jpg
<iLucky> jusss: 你每次都问到我前面了
<jusss> iLucky: 买棒子货 iriver or iaudio吧
<jusss> iLucky: 我一直想买，就是没钱
<iMadper> 爱欧迪不推荐. 艾利和的好东西太贵. 
<iMadper> ak240.
<archl> ak240 。。。 ak74
<jusss> 现在发现这几趟回家的路费够买一个乐
<archl> jusss,  当然
<archl> jusss, 我在路上花了13000啊。都没一台新电脑
 * archl 电脑还是价值300的破玩意儿
<jusss> iMadper: iaudio比iriver差？
<iLucky> jusss: 这个我也没钱买，就像买个入门的
<archl> iLucky, 二手的音乐手机
<archl> iLucky,  walkman
<jusss> archl: 人家都说乐不要手机
<iLucky> archl: 我不要手机！！！！！！！！！！
<iLucky> jusss: +1
 * archl 不懂。。。
<jusss> iLucky: 磁带式放音盒
<archl> iLucky,  md
<iLucky> jusss: 既然你这么多想法和我一样，就由你来对付archl吧
<jusss> iLucky: 他是2代，和我们想法不一样
<archl> jusss, 滚蛋
<iLucky> jusss: 你给我推荐的两个都要6k+了，不适合我
<jusss> iLucky: 有300 500的，去amazon
<archl> jusss,  300 500 US$ ？
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  17:39
<iLucky> 还好我还在
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  17:40
<iLucky> 为甚么大家都走了
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  17:43
<iLucky> onlylove zao
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • pxe安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469893 清问1下 有pxe安装ubuntu的完整文档麽。 我百度了不少 用pxe安装14.04的时候 总是卡在install the system那里 zz: o枫叶o飘零 — 2015-04-29 17:34
<gebjgd> iLucky, 有钱人
<gebjgd> iLucky, 果然就是品味不一样
<iLucky> gebjgd: 你好，有钱人
<cch> 魅族E3飘过~
 * cch 换电池的E3，待机就看你能背多少电池了
<iLucky> cch: 你用耳放吗
<cch> iLucky: 魅族 EP20 ...
<iLucky> cch: 耳放。。不是耳机
<cch> EP20用不倒耳放这么高级的产品 ...
<cch> EP20就是个耳机而已 lol 
<cch> 前两天翻东西，还把以前的卡带机拿出来听了听，竟然还能放，放了十几年没动了
<iLucky> cch: 卡带机，赞
<cch> 大学学习英语买的。
<cch> iLucky:  就大一听了听，后来就一直放着，毕业就一直带着，
<iLucky> cch: 看来你岁数不小了，大学还用卡带机。:p
<cch> iLucky: 30 + n 
<iLucky> cch: 还好，最近没啥事，准备听听音乐来增加以下自己的爱好
<cch> iLucky: 赞～
 * pity 请教个问题，我用 mysql 命令可以连接一个远程数据库，但用 perl 的 DBI 模块就报 Can't connect to MySQL server on '3306'，有人遇到过类似问题吗？
<strong> 请问如何开机在托盘运行goldendict
<Ukari> 1.打开goldendict,编辑-首选项-界面,然后对“启用系统托盘图标”打勾，对"启动至系统托盘"打勾。
<strong> 多谢
<strong> 我还在试(goldendict &)
<DarrenGao> hello, 大家好。
<Ukari> 2.打开dash,找到"启动应用程序"，点击"添加","名称"随意,"命令"填goldendict,"注释"随意，点击"添加"
<strong> 第二步我知道啦
<strong> 我之前在那里加goldendict & ...
<strong> thanks very much!
<strong> Succeed!
<Ukari> 我感觉每次开dash都慢的要死啊
<strong> 我很快啊，就是有时候找应用程序特别慢
<roylez> Ukari: dash.... 用zsh的都快的飞起
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，双系统启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469894 本人小白，按照网上教程在win8.1上用U盘安装了Ubuntu14.10，还算顺利，但是我发现一个奇怪的问题。我在Ubuntu系统中关机或者重启，再开机可以进入grub界面，可以选择Ubuntu或者winldows，但是一旦我选择了windows
<^k^>  ─> ，然后在windows系统下关机或者重启，开机后却直接进入windows，没有grub界面，这是为什么 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 推荐一款LINUX下的115网盘软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469895 在此可下载UBUNTU版115网盘官方客户端：http://pc.115.com/linux.html zz: striving106 — 2015-04-29 20:20
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  20:26
<jusss> 人呢
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 世界怎么还没毁灭
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 不是早在2012.12.22毁灭了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 量子幽灵
<alantse> 一直是三个bot在折腾？？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<GODDOG> 诸君  我问个问题
<GODDOG> 我要在 redhat7上编译 zsh 在第一个 configure 的时候提示我没有 ncurses 这个库文件
<GODDOG> 于是我去下载了一个源码 并且 --prefix=$HOME/.local 编译到我自己的账户下
<GODDOG> 但是我重新在用一下命令
<GODDOG> ys/stropts.h usability... no
<GODDOG> ./configure --prefix=$HOME/.local --includedir=$HOME/.local/include --libdir=$HOME/.local/lib --datadir=$HOME/.local.share
<GODDOG> 编译 zsh 的时候还是相同的错误
<GODDOG> http://picpaste.com/_____________2015-04-29_ae_____9.33.17-AjCURF2m.png
<GODDOG> 这是配置的截图
<GODDOG> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: windows下面的firefox谁搞啊，刚突然占用了1G内存，直接把我机器搞死了，我得买个8G的内存压下它是不
<GODDOG> onlylove:  大神 你刚上来 我等你好久了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 我不是神，你找错人了
<GODDOG> onlylove:  别这样
<GODDOG> 估计你没看到我的问题 我问的问题截个图 你看下
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你找错人了，我可以解决简单的windows问题，复杂的都搞不来，linux对我来说太难
<GODDOG> 。。。
<onlylove> GODDOG: 顺便说，神是 eexp
<GODDOG>  OK
<GODDOG>  大神并没有上线
<GODDOG> ：（。。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rwKIdIRUAAD3WJUdlBMAALrJgCaMaIAAPdw306.jpg 睡得那个陶醉啊
<GODDOG> onlylove: http://picpaste.com/_____________2015-04-29_ae_____10.06.54-f937auct.png
<GODDOG> onlylove: 前辈 帮我看一下
<GODDOG> onlylove:  这是我 configure 的时候出现的结果
<onlylove> GODDOG: 缺少库文件，你要装上以后才能编译通过，没啥好说的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你装上库以后再编译，应该还有其他问题
<onlylove> GODDOG: 如果没问题最好
<GODDOG> onlylove: 缺少的 ncurses 我已经编译到我自己目录下 而且配置 zsh 的 makefile 的时候我也加了选项
<onlylove> GODDOG: 不是那么回事，你要确定编译程序能识别到你的库文件
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我怎么能让他是别的 是要编译成 .so 文件才行么？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你非要自己编译库文件啊，apt-get install lib-ncurses* 不行？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 有现成的解决方案没事别和自己过不去，你要编译就自己想法解决依赖
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我没有全限啊
<GODDOG>  onlylove  作为一个实习生是没有办法和  系统管理员搏斗的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 给sa发邮件，和他说，你想用zsh，让他给弄，靠，要他做啥的，不是吃饭的
<GODDOG> onlylove: 。。。。
<GODDOG> onlylove:  等转正了 一定给他发一大片邮件 zsh vim升级成7.4  我要汤姆逊
<GODDOG> on
<GODDOG> onlylove: 错了 不是tmux 不是汤姆逊
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你可以在自己机器上用，编辑远程文件啊……你搞那么费事做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 御姐很哀伤原来是长沙的
<jusss> onlylove: 好漂亮
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你没事做点别的
<jusss> onlylove: 今天倒霉死了，刚才用电热水器做水，电热水器烧坏了，想把暖壶里的水倒了，又把暖壶的胆搞怀了
<onlylove> jusss: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 最近更新字体非常模糊了，上图，不知大家有没有这样的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469896 选区_005.png 以前模糊是 浏览器，现在整个系统感觉都有点模糊了， 先换下显卡驱动试一试 zz: onhao — 2015-04-29 22:26
<GODDOG> onlylove: vim 对于更本就不支持网络方面 所以真的是很蛋疼的欲仙欲死
<jusss> onlylove: 不敢做别的了，啥也不敢动了，还把工牌上的钥匙扣搞怀了，然后拿啤酒瓶砸那个坏的钥匙扣，钥匙扣没事，啤酒瓶碎了
<GODDOG>  jusss  烧开水 准备泡妹子？
<jusss> GODDOG: 喝水，
<onlylove> GODDOG: nfs，你先mount到本地，然后vim编辑，或者用别的支持远程编辑的，我怎么记得vim能编辑远程文件来着
<GODDOG> vim 通过插件是可以的 原理基本上等于 scp 到本地 编辑完 在 scp 过去
<GODDOG> onlylove:  zsh 的编译坑的不是一星半点啊
<GODDOG> onlylove:  大神 CPPFLAGS 是不是 gcc 的选项？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 不知道
<onlylove> GODDOG: 这个真不知道
<GODDOG> onlylove: 在 INSTALL 文件中 相当于明确的告诉我 配置是不管用的 如果不在标准路径 要改
<GODDOG>  onlylove  这个加这个选项
<GODDOG> onlylove: 这个好像是环境变量
<GODDOG> onlylove:  终于可一个 我该怎么评价这个 INSTALL呢 哎
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • 问一下zypper up时能不能忽略系统推荐的软件包啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469897 最近换了opensuse用用，感觉不错。 opensuse中文论坛注册不了，就到这里问问了。 用DVD安装的系统后，有很多东西我不需要 ，比如libreoffice，totem，empathy，gnucash，icewm等。于是我就把
<^k^>  ─> 它们统统删除了。 但是每次更新系统，执行zypper update时，系统都要求我把这些东西安装 …
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 必须是
<GODDOG_> 成功了 配置 CCFLAGS和 LDFLAGS环境变量就好了
<xubuntu-du> ^k^不是无法打出拼音，而是只有一个小边框，没有文字选项吧
<^k^> xubuntu-du,
<xubuntu-du> ^k^，我以前遇到过，好像是快捷键设置
<^k^> xubuntu-du, .. 休息一下 ..  02:27
<xubuntu-du> ^k^,要休息了
<^k^> xubuntu-du,
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 怎么可能
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 啥输入法
<xubuntu-du> gebjgd，谷歌拼音
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 我是说什么输入法架构
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, fcitx 还是ibus
<xubuntu-du> gebjgd,fcitx
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 写.profile了么
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 我这里全都是fcitx googlepinyin
<xubuntu-du> gebjgd,安装系统不是已经都有了
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 要写环境变量
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 另外fcitx里看看有没有添加google pinyin
<xubuntu-du> 没有写那些
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 不写怎么能用
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 当然不能切换
<xubuntu-du> gebjgd，安装好google pinyin是在fcitx里面的，没考虑这些哦!
<gebjgd> xubuntu-du, 贴你的.profile
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【求助】如何用U盘安装（ubuntukylin-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso）到移动硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469908 RT： 笔记本+移动硬盘+U盘 笔记本（Windows7）+移动硬盘（ubuntukylin15.04）+U盘（启动盘） 1、做U盘启动盘 2、计算机启动的时候由于同时连接了移动硬盘和U盘会
<^k^>  ─> 不会识别不出哪个启动 3、ubuntu14.04是否可以通过升级直接升级到15.04？ 附带问一下，ubu …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 下虚拟机安装 windows xp 时失败，请达人给予帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469909 安装虚拟机时失败，环境：ubuntu 14.0.4 LTS + VirtualBox 4.3.10 建立 winxp 虚拟机，本机内存 4G，虚拟机内存 1G，下载了 windows xp 的 iso 文件，试图载入时报错如下： 不能为虚拟电
<^k^>  ─> 脑 wxp_raw 打开一个新任务. VT-x is disabled in the BIOS. (VERR_VMX_MSR_VMXON_DISABLED). 返回 代码: NS_ERR …
<iIlL10Oo> [root@localhost ~]# service sshd restart
<iIlL10Oo> Stopping sshd:                                             [  OK  ]
<iIlL10Oo> Starting sshd:                                             [  OK  ]
<iIlL10Oo> 服务名为啥是 sshd ?
<LRCCHINA> yourenma 
<bla2> iIlL10Oo: ssh daemon ?
<hoxily> Secure Shell Daemon
<hoxily> Secure SHell Daemon
<bla2> 2b的网络，百度谷歌都上不去了，擦擦
<iIlL10Oo> bla2: 不应该是 ssh 吗？
<iIlL10Oo> service ssh restart
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  09:54
<bla2> iIlL10Oo: ssh指的貌似是ssh client吧
<bla2> iIlL10Oo: sshd应该是 ssh server
<bla2> 我瞎猜的
<bla2> hoxily: 今天好热
<hoxily> bla2: 你是谁?
<hoxily> /whois 看不出来
<bla2> hoxily: 不要说出我的名字
<bla2> hoxily: 我是和你玩五子棋连赢你n盘的
<hoxily> 取名叫 blah的也只有你了.
<hoxily> 常常对别人说 blah也是你了
<bla2> 。。。
<hoxily> 我知道你是谁了
<roylez> bla2: 黑毛渣？
<bla2> roylez: 不是，金三胖
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 升级到了15.04，问题严重 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469912 开机黑屏进不去，直接重启。（重复2次） 之后试了下进tty，正常。 shutdown直接报错，直接硬关。 再次开机，终于看到了熟悉的桌面。进来后就提示我输入法崩溃，叫我重启。我没管这货 我一度怀疑是我电脑
<^k^>  ─> 问题，在网上查了下。看来不是，我放心了 zz: cqheshuang — 2015-04-30 10:35
<LRXCHINA`> names
<E022> O0XX_: .
<E022> O0XX|Qio_: .
<O0XX_> E022: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/winkawaks/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AUR (en) - winkawaks
<LRXCHINA> ???
<bla2> cherrot: make时出现+ make DESTDIR=/home/bla2/openal-soft-1.16.0-2.1.sw_64 install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. 是怎么回事？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/61986/windows-10-can-run-android-and-ios-app
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微软疯了：iOS/安卓应用一键移植Windows 10！ - 开源中国社区
<cherrot> bla2, 你makefile 没写 install 的入口吧
<bla2> cherrot: make DESTDIR=%{buildroot} install
<cherrot> bla2, 你的MAKEFILE怎么写的
<bla2> cherrot: 不是我写的。。。
<bla2> cherrot: 是个src.rpm包，然后用spec搞的
<cherrot> bla2, 不懂哦 
<cherrot> bla2, 这种包不是应该用 rpm对应的打包命令打包么
<cherrot> bla2, 你得看说明来  人家不给你 install 很正常
<bla2> cherrot: 嗯
<E022> bla2: rpmbuild --rebuild xxx.src.rpm
<E022> bla2: 都有src.rpm了, 还需要看啥makefile
 * E022 还tm不发奖金, 要穷死了!
<bla2> E022: rpmbuild -bb时出错乐
<E022> bla2: 那就分情况了. 有可能源码就错了, 有可能spec错了. 
<bla2> E022: rh系列都用什么解码器放电影？
<bla2> E022: 还是rh系都不看电影的
<E022> bla2: 跟rh系没关系, 你想用啥就用啥. 我用mplayer.
<E022> bla2: 你用的具体是哪个distro?
<bla2> E022: centos
<E022> bla2: fedora还是rhel?
<E022> bla2: centos == 服务器用 == 不看电影
<bla2> E022: 官方源不给ffmpeg libav
<E022> bla2: 你家用电脑装centos就有问题. 
<bla2> E022: 手动编，费死个劲，一个包依赖一个包的
<bla2> E022: 一个出错，后边都编不了
<bla2> E022: 我家用当然arch debian
<E022> bla2: 那你还要在centos上看电影?
<bla2> E022: 工作需求。。。
<E022> bla2: 啥工作需要你在centos上看电影...
<E022> 顺便问, 这些包有这么难编译?
<bla2> E022: 你编下就知道了
<E022> bla2: 多年前就编过, mencoder自己打vaapi的补丁
<E022> bla2: 而且, centos安装的时候选workstation默认就有播放器啊
<bla2> E022: 装了个600MB的live cd，里面就木有
<bla2> E022: 官方源都不给解码器，它的播放器用什么放电影？
<E022> bla2: 真没有gstreamer?
<E022> bla2: http://www.unixmen.com/install-vlc-centos-7/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: How To Install VLC On CentOS 7 | Unixmen
<E022> bla2: 就算上面的方法没用, offical repo里面没有, 你还是可以用RPMforge啊
<bla2> E022: vlc gstreamer不用ffmpeg libav?
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<E022> bla2: 有不依赖ffmpeg libva, 只需要gstreamer的播放器. 我不知道vlc是不是. 
<bla2> E022: 我试试
<E022> bla2: 至少, 对于totem来说, gst-libva 是可选的, 不用也没事. 
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: RDMA和 infiniband啥关系?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道RDMA啊
<bla2> E022: xxx.so 这种文件是傻
<bla2> 啥
<E022> bla2: 动态链接文件.................
<E022> bla2: 动态链接库.... 类似dll...
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: WinKawaks
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eQGSxd4
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ cn_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x86_dvd_618763.iso_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<bla2> E022: 跨平台不，非x86的能用x86的不
<E022> bla2: 如何定义x86. x86_64属于你口中的x86吗?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10039.html 不停当 : 有开当者,本钱甚少。初开之月,招牌写一"当"'人未几,本钱发尽,赎者不来,乃于"当"字之匕写一"停"字,言停当也。及后赎者再来,本钱复至,又于"停"字之上,加一"不"字。人见之曰:"我看你这典铺中,实实有些不停当了。"
<bla2> E022: 属于
<bla2> E022: x86 ia32 amd64
<E022> bla2: x64能用, 别的不行. 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 乃的好机油们怎么都不在呢
<taozhijiang> 。。。
<taozhijiang> 不看电影
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<bla2> E022: 已安装xvid解码器 怎么让totem 使用xvid解码？
<E022> xvid解码器是个什么鬼?
<archl> E022,   ...  H264解码器是什么鬼？
<E022> archl: 不知道啊
<archl> E022,  哦。鼠标是什么鬼。只用键盘就行了。
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 听说墙又升级了
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 不确定. 
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 不知道是封了killwall还是封了shadowsocks
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 如果是后者, 那是升级了. 
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 没法嗅探, 是根据行为判断的好像, killwall的流量太可疑了估计
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 行为判断也不容易.
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 计算量太大. 之前方校长有论文, 根据流量的行为聚类. 就用k-means
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 这可咋办啊以后
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 你可以肉身翻墙啊
<QiongMangHuo> E022: how?
<E022> QiongMangHuo: Greece
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你们都要去发达国家当然难
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 去比中国更发达的国家绝对困难哈。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 打开virt-manager连接出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469913 打开即弹出提示 轮询连接 'qemu:///system' 出错：internal error: could not get interface XML description: File operation failed - Failed to read (null) zz: 那一朵浮云 — 2015-04-30 13:16
 * O0XX|Qiong 真 地图炮之奥义
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  京东理财太会玩了，每天的收益和损失都是和上一天挂钩的。结果我投3500，昨天 -63 今天 +94。那绝对吓死小白啊。
<archl> onlylove, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> onlylove,  买了紫菜，卷寿司
<E022> 有没有运维? 问一下, ssh登录远程主机的用户x和直接去那台主机登录用户x, 权限啥的是不一样的吗? 
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 热热热
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: beijing hot
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 去东京
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: tokyo hotter
<archl> O0XX|Qiong E022 你们那里多么热啊？前天15度，今天30度这样子？
<archl> nyfair, 大家都不理我了
<archl> nyfair,  我是不是太过分了
<nyfair> archl: 你是谁？
<archl> ...
 * archl 拖着 nyfair  跑地球
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: archl是谁？你认识？
<lainme> nyfair: 罗姐
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 罗姐
<nyfair> archl: 妹子，约么
<archl> nyfair, ... 我大腿有上臂五倍粗哦。。。
<nyfair> archl: 再见
<archl> nyfair, 见到过大腿和我差不多粗的漂亮妹子。
<archl> nyfair, 竟然和我的大腿差不多白 - 
<nyfair> archl: 说了这么多废话，我认识你么？
<archl> nyfair, 不
<bla2> nyfair: 妹子，约么
<archl> nyfair, 我在找陌生人
<archl> nyfair, 怎么约陌生人啊
<nyfair> archl: 装个陌陌，然后搜到个人就约。一个不行马上换
<archl> nyfair, 。。。
<archl> nyfair, 看陌陌上，基本没有我想搭话的人。。。
<nyfair> archl: 怪我咯，你算哪根葱还要别人主动勾搭你不成？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问如何升级libreoffic至4.4.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469914 目前ubuntu14.04，libreoffic4.2.7.2。光盘安装，随时更新ubuntu 。 请问如何升级libreoffic至4.4.2 zz: jnwysh — 2015-04-30 13:43
<archl> nyfair, 我只是想找陌生人而已。
<nyfair> archl: 你这是问道于盲，谁不知道泡irc的都是死宅啊
<archl> nyfair,  我是么。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 不敢约，万一约到个伪娘
<archl> nyfair, 你终于让我意识到我是死宅
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 武汉爱丽丝伪娘团？
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 不会的，irc上碰到的家伙都是可以信赖的。
 * archl 抱抱 onlylove 
 * archl 抱抱 lainme 
 * archl 抱抱 ee
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot 
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 你喜欢这种？http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=ff0b96b6063b5bb5bed720f606d3d523/5a4bdda20cf431ad1cd0d4244e36acaf2fdd98ae.jpg
 * archl 抱抱 O0XX|Qiong 
 * archl 抱抱 QiongMangHuo 
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 默默上面不敢
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 嗯嗯嗯
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 我是男的。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 知道
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 默默上面是什么？
<archl> 不敢？
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 陌陌
<archl> QiongMangHuo, qiong都感染了 O0XX   你成功了。 O0XX|manghuo
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 什么意思？
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 陌陌上面不敢？
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 是啊，万一是伪娘
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 我不在意男女。。。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 你重口味啊
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 反正就是说话。。。男女不一样么
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 有道理。。。
<nyfair> archl: 一样啊一样啊，我好兴奋啊
<archl> nyfair, 和我说话啊
<archl> nyfair, 给个联系方式
<archl> iIlL10Oo,  语音的。来啊。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 我还是找女的吧
<nyfair> archl: 1分钟几刀
<archl> nyfair,  0.1，3分钟给你 ￥3怎么样
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1866961
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 小伙约同性网友2个月被偷4次 仍坚持找真爱 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> archl: 滚
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 打开virt-manager连接出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469915 打开即弹出提示 轮询连接 'qemu:///system' 出错：internal error: could not get interface XML description: File operation failed - Failed to read (null) virt-manager卸载重装n次了 管理员启动也不行 zz: 那一朵浮云 — 2015-04-30 13:52
<archl> nyfair, 那升级套餐，翻5倍工资怎么样
<archl> nyfair, 升级到5毛党好不？
<archl> 50美分
<nyfair> archl: 你这人真是烦
<archl> nyfair, 叫做archl的时候就是为了玩的
<nyfair> ArChl
<nyfair> 懂么
<archl> 冬瓜入水
<nyfair> 龙傲天 燕南天 南霸天 楚中天 章泽天
<archl> nyfair, 这是啥啊
<archl> nyfair, 干嘛都叫天？
<archl> nyfair, 好像有个叫做 易中天的
<bla2> nyfair: 威震天
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛，xvid能解码mpeg-4吗？
<palomino|working> 林蛋大
<bla2> palomino|working: 能吗
<nyfair> bla2: 能解码mpeg-1 part3，mpeg-4 part1/2/4，不能解码mpeg-4 part 7/10
<bla2> nyfair: totem现在用gstreamer,打开mp4文件说缺插件mpeg-4和h264, 现在装了个xvid解码器，怎么让它们工作起来
<nyfair> 尼玛，qtcore和qtgui加起来才6m，为毛qt有400m
<nyfair> bla2: linux常见问题解决方案：1，视频问题-卸载gstreamer 2，启动问题-卸载systemd 3，音乐问题-卸载pulseaudio 4，网络问题-卸载那个蠢货开发的那个啥啥啥
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛，最后那个啥啥啥怎么填空？
<bla2> nyfair: wpa_supplicant pppd pppoe
<nyfair> 哦，avahi
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: .....
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛帮帮我
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 你谁啊
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: no one
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 老司机带带我
<nyfair> bla2: 开发gstreamer的都是傻逼，用gstreamer开发多媒体软件的事傻逼中的傻逼
<bla2> nyfair: 说的太好了
<nyfair> bla2: gstreamer的源码我他妈看得吐了。wav文件你他妈都不会写解码器还要去调用libsndfile
<nyfair> wav的解码器我他妈10行就搞定了
<nyfair> 谁用这群傻逼写的东西谁就是傻逼中的傻逼
<nyfair> 你瞧隔壁ffmpeg
<nyfair> flac有现成的解码器，不用，咱们自己写一个
<nyfair> 写玩了，编码器也写一个
<nyfair> g婊的vp8 vp9有现成的解码器，还是不用，咱们再写一个
<nyfair> 写完了再发篇文章说g婊官方的性能怎么怎么渣，这格式怎么怎么烂
<nyfair> 深得nyfair大神喷g婊的精髓
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: =,=
<nyfair> 至今还记得dark shikari当年怎么喷vp8的
<lainme> nyfair: 大神对vlc怎么看
<nyfair> lainme: 姐姐，我没用过vlc啊，太臃肿了，linux我推荐国产的qtav
<nyfair> dark shikari的原话是我这傻逼跑去google summer of code当教练教一群傻逼vp8吹怎么优化x264一定是脑子抽了
<sennn> hi all
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  14:22
<nyfair> 如今5年过去了，时间证明vp9还是一堆狗屎
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛太厉害乐
<bla2> nyfair: 我现在要在alpha cpu上的centos里搞个视频播放器出来，编ffmpeg各种依赖包，编包还各种错误
<bla2> nyfair: 然后发现上面自带的totem用的是gstreamer
<bla2> nyfair: 现在去xvid网站上用src.rpm编了个libxvid和xvid xvid-devel包，怎么让totem去解码mpeg-4时使用xvid
<bla2> 而不是ffmpeg
<nyfair> bla2: 为什么要用xvid呢，ffmpeg不是很通用了吗
<bla2> nyfair: centos没ffmpeg包
<nyfair> bla2: 自己编译吧，很简单的，没有依赖
<bla2> nyfair: 去找了第三方仓库的ffmpeg源码包，又各种依赖
<bla2> nyfair: 一堆依赖呀，怎么能没依赖
<nyfair> bla2: 单纯解码没有依赖的
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: libav
<nyfair> bla2: 搞编码才会有依赖
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不要塞贵社员工的私货
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: libav的src.rpm包发个链接吧，大牛
<nyfair> bla2: 你看下深度播放器那个编译ffmpeg的脚本就懂了，那种编译出来的ffmpeg很小的，只包含解码功能
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: centos不带libav?
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 不带
<bla2> nyfair: 在哪里那个脚本
<nyfair> bla2: libav只有debian/ubuntu用
<nyfair> qtav的github上
<bla2> nyfair: 单纯解码都需要哪几个包？ libfaad什么的？
<bla2> libfaac?
<nyfair> bla2: 一个都不要
<bla2> nyfair: 快教教我、
<nyfair> bla2: 唯一的依赖是libc
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛，快教教我
<nyfair> bla2: ./configure --disable-all --enable-decoder
<bla2> nyfair: 包在哪？
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 把自己编译出来的包打包成rpm费劲不？
<nyfair> 我本来有个opensuse仓库帮我自动压片的，里面有ffmpeg，后来被他们删了
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 母鸡啊
<nyfair> bla2: 不懂redhat
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 你着ex红帽子员工没打包过rpm?
<nyfair> 问帽子员工吧
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 你是谁啊.....
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛，帮我找下那个包吧
<bla2> 网络安全日不是昨天吗？怎么昨天不屏蔽百度，今天到屏蔽了，现在访问不了百度了
 * QiongMangHuo 我的ss掉了...
<nyfair> bla2: 好搜欢迎你
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 老司机求ss账号
 * QiongMangHuo 又好了
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛把包发我吧
<nyfair> bla2: 装个visual studio 2015，自己编译啊
<nyfair> bla2: 多大事，手写个给你
<nyfair> wget https://github.com/FFmpeg/FFmpeg/archive/n2.6.2.zip
<^k^> ⇪ ti: security-policy=default-src 'none' ; type=application/zip ; disposition=attachment; filena
<nyfair> unzip n2.6.2.zip
<nyfair> cd *mpeg*
<nyfair> ./configre --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --disable-debug --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-nonfree --disable-doc --disable-device --disable--ffplay --disable-ffprobe --disable-ffserver --disable-encoder
<nyfair> make -j8 install
<nyfair> 没有依赖，绿色安全
<bla2> nyfair: 太棒了，牛牛，我试试
<bla2> nyfair: 我这是alpha的cpu，也可以用吧
<nyfair> 没关系啊
<bla2> 好
<nyfair> 又不是交叉编译
<nyfair> 那个要制定什么target-os
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 怎么记住这堆参数的...
<bla2> nyfair: 装完这个totem能自动播放mp4时回自动调这个解码吗? 或者装个别的什么播放器能调用这个也行
<nyfair> bla2: 不能
<bla2> nyfair: 那怎么用它解码播放？
<nyfair> bla2: 永远不要用跟gstreamer打交道的播放器
<bla2> nyfair: 那别的的什么播放器？
<nyfair> --disable--ffplay 这个去掉，用ffplay播放
<bla2> nyfair: 好
<nyfair> ffplay依赖sdl
<nyfair> mplayer依然跟它3年前一样好，反正我不推荐用，就用深度播放器呗
<nyfair> ffplay功能毕竟太弱了
<bla2> nyfair: unknown option --enable-gp1
<nyfair> gpl
<palomino|working> L不是1
<nyfair> --enable-nonfree 顺便这个参数非常重要，某些linux发行版的ffmpeg不带这个还美其名曰自由，这个时候我们只要呵呵就好了
<iIlL10Oo> 竟然是手打的
<bla2> Unknown option "--disable-device".
<bla2>  
<nyfair> --disable-devices
<bla2> Unknown option "--disable-encoder".
<nyfair> --disable-encoders
<nyfair> 诸君，我讨厌复数
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛实在是太棒了
<nyfair> 还是中文好，没有单复数困扰
<nyfair> 没有依赖吧
<bla2> nyfair: 嗯
<bla2> nyfair: 我也讨厌复数还有冠数词，每次说话还得说清楚是几个
<bla2> a an the 什么的然后加s es 各种
<bla2> 记不住
<bla2> 我就经常不加 a an
<iotouch> 有关deepin两个小问题，能否帮忙看下　
<iotouch> http://www.zhihu.com/question/29979805
<^k^> iotouch: ⇪ deepin 如何盈利? - deepin - 知乎
<iotouch> http://www.zhihu.com/question/29979944
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如何定制 Linux 系统? - 操作系统 - 知乎 
 * bili 
 * bili 抱抱
<bili> bili:s
<sennn> 10000年后人们会说,金钱是原始人的玩具......
<bbbb> who is 222.44.41.33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 信鸽和马 : 老师:"你们说信鸽和马哪个快?" 天天:"如果是奔跑的话,马快！ "
<nyfair> 话说，手机版的chrome，怎么让它不加载图片
<bla2> nyfair: 设置选项里有吧
<nyfair> bla2: 桌面版设置有，移动版可没有，连cookies和书签管理界面都没有
<bla2> nyfair: firefox吧
<bla2> nyfair: 牛牛这个make -j8 完了
 * QiongMangHuo 准备注册Uber 但是没有优惠码了....
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 你要当司机？
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 不是
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 把2进制包打包成rpm包，麻烦不
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 母鸡啊...
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 你这ex红帽子员工怎么对rpm不懂
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 真不懂, 当时都是靠脚本和编译系统
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 昨天那个音箱值得买吗？ 他配套的功放给推荐一个撒
<bla2> QiongMangHuo: 能上的了twitter却上不了谷歌 百度 雅虎，但又能上bing，怎么会有这种情况
<bla2> 真神奇
<QiongMangHuo> bla2: 母鸡 我都能上
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 为啥有正事儿ping你都没反应
<bla2> firefox经常断网，擦擦
<bla2> 这是在让我用chrome吗
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 难道 iMadper 放假回家了？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 有可能. 
<iMadper> bla2: fx比chrome稳定多了
<nyfair> git，某个branch只有一次commit，能不能把这个branch转换成一个tag?
<nyfair> iMadper: 试下win10自带的那个吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 没win10... 
<bla2> iMadper: 经常打不开网页呀，firefox
<bla2> nyfair: 可以吧，tag不是随便打吗
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 阿裆
<bla2> onlylove 你这不停的掉呀
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 昨天那个音箱值得买吗？ 他配套的功放给推荐一个撒
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 值.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我看了, 值
<hoxily> bla2: 我的电脑的过热断电保护行为发生了.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 套装呢？ http://item.jd.com/1512627.html
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ 【JBLCINEMA510CN音响+AVR-X500功放】JBL CINEMA510CN音响+天龙 AVR-X500功放 5.1家庭影院套装 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 3999.00
<hoxily> bla2: 需要拆机清理灰尘?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 可以, 入门的x500, 不过推这套卫星箱子够了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 重点是这种不好布线. 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 为毛？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你五个卫星箱要分散摆放... 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我已经留好后置的挂墙孔了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你如果还没装修, 刻意弄
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 那可以...
<iMadper> 这毛毛输入法....
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 准备前置也挂墙
<bla2> hoxily 不知道
<bla2> hoxily: 我还没遇到过
<hoxily> 哦
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 给跪了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: ……
<bla2> iMadper: 这个怎么样 http://item.jd.com/1132917.html
<^k^> bla2: ⇪ 【艾利和AK240 Gold 256GBHiFi便携音乐播放器】艾利和（Iriver） AK240 Gold 256GBHiFi便携音乐播放器 终极音质 支持DSD128 形象化投影设计 黄金版【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 17888.00
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 音箱线长度不一致其实没问题吧？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 没问题....
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 现在唯一的麻烦就是走线走不成一样长的线
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 还有无线的卫星箱, 距离不同, 也没问题...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 波士顿声学也有一套跟x500的套装. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 屋子不大, 用那个也行. 
 * HowIsItGoing 二逼京东，套餐3999，分开买3079
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 20平，用哪个？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哪个都行, 波士顿声学(的名字)听起来更装逼一些. JBL声音更饱满. 
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 这种东西难道不应该去实体店一锅端么?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 对啊, 去把实体店买下来
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 实体店还要跑跑跑，盛京又不像帝都店面那么多货那么全
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ……
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那就这个了，下单去
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 音频线线有推荐么？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 没, 我不信线材这个玄学. 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那就挑便宜买了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 只有电源线需要考虑, 音频线非平衡的都不好. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 平衡线需要有平衡口, 贵
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 其实只需要考虑抗干扰, 别的都是胡扯, 不知道为啥卖这么贵...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/644107.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【声缪斯A400-MINI03006音频线】声缪斯（SONMUSE） A400-MINI03006 迷你型3.5mm转2RCA左右声道音频分频线 1.83米【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 178.20
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: http://item.jd.com/644107.html
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 算了，听不懂，随便买了，只要能出声就行
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 随便买吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 有钱也不用烧在线材上...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 有钱就是要烧在任何的地方
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞赞哒
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 没钱，我都打算入2.1的电脑音箱来着
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 买个平衡线吧  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.6.8dfCnF&id=39113198342&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail 
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 美国超时空(Tara labs) Pr.The Zero GOLD平衡发烧级音频信号线-淘宝网 pp: 144000.00 - 1444000.00
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: happyaron iMadper O0XX|Qiong 四个装修壕....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我是推荐壕
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你也买房啦?
<gebjgd> happyaron, 这么快都落户帝都了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 这么快都落户帝都了
 * QiongMangHuo 苦恼
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 你何去何从
 * O0XX|Qiong 给壕跪了
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 白胖萌渡我!
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 技术移民啊
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 投suse
<QiongMangHuo> 蓉蓉装修的不是自己的窝好像
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/389979.htm
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 你信不信？必应又来预测英超联赛的最终排名了！_Microsoft Bing 必应_cnBeta.COM
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 不科學
 * QiongMangHuo btrfs的子卷, 快照和压缩还是很爽的 cc roylez 
<nyfair> 诸君，这种c++写法怎么转成古典的c89写法
<nyfair> XXOO xxoo = {.xx=xxoo_xx, .oo=xxoo_oo};
<nyfair> 麻蛋，c++早忘光了
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 有毛用？
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 逼格高
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 老司机教教我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: c++的c89?
<nyfair> 嗯
<nyfair> 上面那种写法老的编译器不支持
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: struct complex_struct z1 = { .y = 4.0 };
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 应该没啥错啊
 * QiongMangHuo 当年我严格按C89要求自己, 写了两年, 快成仙了都
<palomino|working> .....
<nyfair> 这之前有typedef struct {int *xx(), int *oo*()} XXOO
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 我也不知道是啥，反正vc2015能过，gcc4.9也能过，但是vc2012过不了
<nyfair> 反正8成是c++标准的锅
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: c++不会啊
 * QiongMangHuo 我很笨, typedef用的很糟糕
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 可能是不让你用typedef那么写吧
<QiongMangHuo> "日前，雪豹突击队在京展开了一场以解救人质、打击恐怖分子为主要内容的紧急演练，成员们携武器装备紧急出动，不料遇京开高速严重堵车，所有人员改乘地铁4号线到达演练地点…"
<archl> QiongMangHuo, ... 光通信就好了。延时 0.01s的无人飞行器
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper` 发饷了么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 发了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 但是我奖金没发 快哭了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 艹，忘存理财了，少了三天收益
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 大户!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助：ubuntu自带的firefox无法在退出时保存标签 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469917 刚装的15.04 64bit版，自带firefox，用了几天，安装过翻墙插件，同步过firefox帐户。 不知何时出现firefox启动后无法读取上次退出时标签的问题，但windows上的同步帐户firefox仍然正常
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 据说昨天就发了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你改了ss的密码?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 先前挂了一下啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你那个ss
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没改密码
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你重启
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: .
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 蚊子肉也是肉
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 大户!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 蚊子肉也是肉
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 大户!
 * QiongMangHuo 准备下班, 买个红包去
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 下班了, 域名是nimbus.adam8157.info
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 趣多多原来是清真食品。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 必须的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 好高端
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 高端的才能是清真视频
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 食品
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 清真食品都是高端的
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕乃布线的时候找到千兆交换机了嘛？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机显示的grub>怎么去掉？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469918 RT, 前一阵子因为给c盘分区的原因导致了这个现象.....从网上各种扒搂发帖各种尝试都不管用, 到最后作业都没弄出来... 终于放弃了, 从windows里把原ubuntu的未分配空间分了个盘就当删除ubuntu了. 那么我现
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2延迟不稳定啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469919 ping值经常在20到1000之间跳，而且频率比较快，没办法玩啊。我用的是校园网，在win下面虽然也有延迟，但是不明显。ubuntu15.04下面完全不能用啊，除了中文显示不能的问题，其他也就没什么了，但为什么延
<^k^>  ─> 迟这么跳啊。国服。 zz: 慕荒城 — 2015-04-30 18:26
<AGfeather> c能干什么，举个栗子，我三年JAVA开发了，想转行
<cleamoon> 至少java能做的c基本都能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【求助】ubuntu14.04升级到ubuntu14.10不能进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469920 用软件更新选择14.10版本后更启动时停留在启动页面并有乱码 zz: MrScarecrow — 2015-04-30 19:01
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • initctl 拒绝连接，求教如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469921 问题描述：在创建自启动服务时出现以下提示 initctl: 无法连接到 Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: 拒绝连接 我按照网上说的做了以下操作 dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<jiero> 有人在青岛么？
<jiero> 明天去青岛玩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2m3OIfsqzAABCGogwNgIAALrDQJkaBUAAEIy001.jpg 哪个歹徒这么没品
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 配置过pppoeconf无法使用图形界面adsl连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469923 1.配置过pppoeconf后图形界面找不到adsl连接，百度一篇教程： http://blog.163.com/lixiangqiu_9202/blog/static/53575037201184101915491/ 因为找不到NetworkManager.conf和nm-applet.conf这两个文件，所以没有修复完成。现在
<^k^>  ─> 重启后能找到adsl连接，但是用的还是pppoeconf的连接。请教如何彻底清除pppoeconf的配置。 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu升级后留下的内核可以删吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469924 UBUNTU升级后在/boot下面留下了好多initrd.img-3.13.0-xx-generic的文件，请问可以删掉码？ 如果可以，怎么删才是正确的删法呢？ zz: 329510010@qq.com — 2015-04-30 22:43
<BuMangHuo> 这么晚还这么多人在啊
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 等你呢
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 好久不见
<eexpss> yun
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 我天天在呢
<Niac> morning
<ptpt> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【求助】ubuntu kylin15.04默认播放器背景音乐比人声大怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469925 RT：下载的电影，背景音乐大的听不清人声 已解决，选择左声道后好了 zz: MrScarecrow — 2015-05-01 0:20
<opensky> 15.04 y有什么新特性吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有独立显卡的电脑，U盘安装14.04启动黑屏怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469927 我的电脑独立显卡是英伟达750 ti；CPU是i5 4590。Windows7 上我一直用的独立显卡，但是U盘安装启动的时候进去就黑屏了。个人猜测是因为U盘系统识别不到独立显卡，那么我想问
<^k^>  ─> 怎么让集成显卡强制VGA输出了。不然我看不到屏幕，没法点呢。 zz: liyin_it — 2015-05-01 10 …
<Gabriel> 。。。
<Gabriel> exit
<Gabriel> quit
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 系统无法启动，显示call to inusertemp failed http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469929 系统无法启动，显示call to Inusertemp failed（temporary directories full?).Check your installation 系统为kubuntu14.04,昨天刚装了系统只装了一个谷歌浏览器和qt，再次重启就无法进入了，guest账户也进入不了，
<^k^>  ─> 求解决方法，谢谢！！ zz: zzyxxx — 2015-05-01 11:44
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows 7安装ubuntu 14.04的几点问题，请各位大神帮看下? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469930 安装环境如下： 电脑型号技嘉 B85M-D3V 台式电脑 (扫描时间：2015年04月30日) 操作系统Windows 7 旗舰版 64位 SP1 ( DirectX 11 ) 处理器英特尔 Core i5-4590 @ 3.30GHz 四核 主板 技嘉 B85M-D3
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGoiIdOMNAAChYwSro1YAAMY3AE9Ng0AAKF7146.jpg 一道让男人回答的问题,号称史上最难做出的抉择。。。哈友们做选择吧。。
<archl> lainme,  生命到处都是不知道的。
<archl> lainme, 到底是什么，才能知道喜欢和我一样喜欢探索未知的人呢？
<taozhijiang> Python IDE有没有啊
<archl> ... 越来越觉得中国人是奇葩。。。
 * archl 看世界的人 low
<taozhijiang> arch
<taozhijiang> 怎么啦 
<jackness> 最近怎么都没有管理员了啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 谁有32位版的draftSight？官网上只有64位的…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469931 最近转战unbuntu，安装的32位的Ubuntu14.04 LTS，但平时工作每天需要用到cad作图，安装了librecad、qcad都不好用，网上查了很多linux版的cad软件，发现还是draftSight和autocad界面、操作最接近。 ubu
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机进入GRUB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469932 原先是W7系统，今天用光盘装了CentOS，装好之后进入到GRUB了，现在是W7进不去,LINUX也进不去了。怎么办啊？ 用W7系统光盘和U盘，设置第一启动项也是到这了。 好几个命令都是can t find command zz: 小刀弯弯 — 2015-05-01 18:50
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 本周升级后/dev/mmcblk0p1（SD卡）不认了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469934 本周升级后/dev/mmcblk0p1（SD卡）不认了 zz: jsfelixr — 2015-05-01 21:01
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 桥接网络怎么连接外网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469935 用静态分配的方式分配br0 桥接eth0 br0ip地址和eth0一样。但是不能连接外网。这个怎么才能连接 zz: loujiaye — 2015-05-01 21:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 传统佳节最大的好处 : 中国所有传统佳节最大的好处就是很多事可以"节后再说"……
<onlylove> happyaron: ping
<ljy> 大家好
<^k^> ljy:点点点.  23:19
<ljy> 点点点？
<ljy> 能看到我的消息吗？第一次用irc
<taozhijiang> ljy: 看到
<taozhijiang> ljy: 基佬们都睡觉去了
<ljy> 好的 测试一下 哈哈
<cherrot> ljy, 晚上好
<ljy> 晚上好
<jerry_langhun> 大家好 为什么ping一下那个服务器才能ssh通
<ljy> ／quit
<cherrot> 什么时候gnome-shell自带键映射了
<jackness> cherrot, 大神，你还在吗？
<jackness> cherrot, 帮我看下为什么我的是错的
<cherrot> jackness, 什么是错的？
<jackness> cherrot, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=469937
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 尝试写的Python很小的程序，但是还是报错，请叫大神，这个错在哪里啊？谢谢大神们，在线等。。。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness 
<cherrot> jackness, 性别？ lol
<jackness> cherrot, 不是，看下我写的python
<cherrot> jack77213, 首先 你应该看完 a byte of python 
<jackness> cherrot, 我买了一本python基础教程
<cherrot> jack77213, 函数定义后面没有冒号， 函数体没有缩进  调用奇奇怪怪
<jackness> a byte of python 下次买
<cherrot> jackness, 如果没有编程基础，a byte of python  ，如果有 dive into python
<cherrot> 都是免费开源的书籍  免费可得 而且质量佳
<cherrot> jackness, 所以我的建议是扔掉你手里的书 :D
<jackness> cherrot, 额。。。
<jackness> cherrot, 你能帮我写个正确的吗？我好知道哪里错了，你说函数定义没有冒号什么的 函数体没有缩进 这些话我听不太明白啊
<cherrot> jackness, 我没有说笑   
<cherrot> jackness, 你连语法都没写对   
<cherrot> jackness, 另外不要做伸手党  
<cherrot> jackness, 这种低级错误 自己解决
<jack77213> - -
<jack77213> = =
<jackness> cherrot, 额。。。我的错误是太低级
<jackness> cherrot, 我是超级小白，我13年9月份才开始接触和学习java编程，python是最近才看的
<cherrot> jackness,  那就开始学习独立解决问题吧 加油 :)
<jackness> cherrot, 额。。。谢谢大神。
<jusss> cherrot: py大神
<cherrot> jusss, 去去去
 * jack77213 mobai zhong da shen
<jusss> cherrot: 教教我修饰器和py的栈帧
<jusss> cherrot: 我这两个还不会,大神
<cherrot> jusss, 修饰器只是个语法糖   占针没听过。。
<jusss> cherrot:   f = sys._getframe()
<jusss>     if f.f_back and f.f_back.f_back \
<jusss>         and f.f_back.f_back.f_code == f.f_code:
<jusss>  
<cherrot> jusss, 好gaoji的用法  完全看不懂呢
<jusss> cherrot: sys._getframe()呀
<jusss> cherrot: py的运行时栈帧,
<cherrot> jusss, 从没用过  好葱白你～  
<jusss> 如果我没记错的话
<jusss> cherrot: 你才是大神,我是初学者
<cherrot> jusss, 我也是初学者啊 seriously
<jusss> cherrot: 你周末都干啥呀?
<jusss> 我周末都不知道干啥
<jusss> 也没女友
<jackness_> cherrot，大神，我找到错误关键了。我打算自己修改自己回复自己了
<jackness_> jusss, 你也在啊
<cherrot> jusss, 可以买个充气的啊  
<jackness_> jusss, 上次你去面试人事通过了吧
<cherrot> jusss, 修照片  玩游戏
<cherrot> jackness, 赞！
<jusss> cherrot: ps吗
<cherrot> jusss, darktable
<jusss> jackness 嗯,通过了,已经入职了
<jusss> cherrot: jackness第一次写就已经会用尾递归了,很赞
<jackness_> jusss, 不错哦，你太棒了，我就知道你肯定可以的。祝贺你。
<cherrot> jusss, 很棒哦  我在去年才刚知道尾递归是什么意思 cc jackness 
<jackness_> cherrot, 我完全不知道什么是尾递归，我瞎写得
<jusss> 在函数定义的最后调用函数本身
<jusss> 不过不够智能的py c之类的需要在调用前加return 
<jusss> 而lisp就不需要了
<jusss> 睡觉去了,晚安
<jackness_> 晚安 jusss
<gary> topic
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-02
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • gtx970驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469939 问题如下：14.04系统安装好后，只能以1024*768分辨率显示（27寸2K显示器）。按Ctrl+Alt+F1后屏幕变黑，无法看到左上角的命令提示符。软件更新面板中的最后一个添加硬件卡片中无任何显卡驱动显示。用软件中心搜索
<^k^>  ─> nv后可以找到304.123的驱动，安装后重启机器，只能在登录界面，输入密码后屏幕闪了闪就 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rkqINLnJAACa9cWIRHAAALrTQCFFusAAJsN416.jpg 这袋子晚上千万别提出去
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 一个命令行下的翻译工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469941 其实这是我很久以前写的小程序，自己用了好几个月了，好像也没遇到什么问题，发出来分享一下，欢迎各种提建议。 使用很简单，只支持中英文互译，其实还有一个 loop mode（但是好像我自己也不怎么用）
<^k^>  ─> 。 大部分系统上是自带 Ruby 的，可以直接用 gem install fy 安装（可能需要 sudo） GitHub: http …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 请求大神制作一个debian-live-8.0.0-amd64-kde-desktop的简体中文镜像！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469942 kde的桌面还是很漂亮的，但是debian kde的安装镜像都是英文的，只有连接网络了才能更新为中文界面，还有中文输入法，音视频的软件解码包，这些都很麻烦，不是每个
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • [求助]问个双显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469943 最近刚买了个笔记本，安装了debian jessie，cpu：i5-4200u 照着debian wiki安装了bumblebee-nvidia primus 显卡：00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDI
<^k^>  ─> A Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev ff) 用glxgears测试了一下： Quote: $vblank_mode=0 glxgears 32540 fr …
<thistusooa> 双显卡不会玩 只好只用一个了
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 装好xubuntu15,04后ubuntu-tweak打不开？也没提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469944 截图_2015-05-02_13-12-57.jpg zz: sjpy — 2015-05-02 13:21
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 求助：hp probook 6470装debian后用很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469945 本本配置: 本本：HP ProBook 6470b CPU型号：Intel 酷睿i5 3320M 内存容量：4GB 显卡：AMD Radeon HD 7570M 1,打开文件夹或运行其他程序都卡，右键菜单出来明显的慢，shell运行ls等也是卡一会才出来 2,top看资源
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无题 :       一只刚刚生仔的母狗问母鸡:"你怎么没有乳房?"母鸡回答道:"我们公鸡只有脚,没有手。"
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu和windows双系统启动修复引导工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469947 经常看到很多新手在安装ubuntu以后,由于使用习惯还没有养成,经常出现分区表变动或者无法进入系统的情形. 原因当然是多方面的.也造成了部分linux新用户的流失. 抽空做了一个小工具,针对bois启
<zheng53> 好安静啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下用ultraISO(软碟通)制做Ubuntu14.04.2和15.04的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469949 从官网下的14.04.2和15.04。用软碟通制做安装U盘的时候，打开文件，只显示两个文件，大小不足2M。这两个镜像文件用虚拟机安装没任何问题。求高手帮忙解决 zz: xufund — 2015-05
<^k^>  ─> -02 19:05
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:32
<taozhijiang> ...
<taozhijiang> 割一下
<cherrot> taozhijiang, 割错地方了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rkOIKFoTAAN2a3D4xMsAALrTAPw0mEAA3aD681.jpg 从敌人到情人是需要多么大的勇气……
<{ToT}> ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • cnetos系统安装出现问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469952 用live usb安装centos！点击玩install centos 就出现这提示： Starting Dracut Emergency Shell... Warning:/dev/disk/by-label/LIVE does not exist Warning:/dev/mapper/live-rw does not exist Generating "/run/initramfs/rdsosreport.txt" Entering emergency mode, Ex
<^k^>  ─> it the shell to comtinue type "jurnalctl" to view system logs. You might want to save "/run/initramfs/rdsosrepoert.tx …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Matlab打不开m文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469953 安装后打开m文件时选择文件后没有了反应，就象什么也没发生一样，打不开m文件。google打到了答案。 http://de.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/300659 答案很简单: 删除home文件夹下的 .matlab文件夹即可。 zz: yan
<^k^>  ─> gdawei.hit — 2015-05-02 22:13
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一 步 之 差 : 一次,前苏联诗人马雅可夫斯基正在发表演讲,一个矮胖的人走到讲台上来,指责诗人的演讲有极大的偏见,最后嚷道:"我应当提醒你,拿破仑有一句名言:从伟大到可笑,只有一步之差......"马雅可克夫斯基看看了那人同自己的距离,跨前一步,用赞同的口气说
<^k^>  ─> :"不错,从伟大到可笑,只有一步之差......"
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下使用google方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469954 其实就是更改hosts文件,用了这个HostsTool程序，如果不能上的话更新一下就可以了,好像是32位的，64位自己网上再找找看 下载地址:链接: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hqiY0Xe 密码: 7xi8 解压缩后在终端运行hoststool.py ,有可
<^k^>  ─> 能要按照pyqt4 zz: qqqwh — 2015-05-03 10:33
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 下可使用的winqq http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469955 链接: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1c0AQWZe 密码: 427m zz: qqqwh — 2015-05-03 10:34
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • ubuntu上Qt软件打包报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469956 使用debuild -S构建源码包时，运行lintian检查时出错，下面的英文时报错时提供的解决方法，没用。而且这个库确实是存在啊，而且就在工程的根目录，怎么就找不着呢？ Now running lintian... E: serials source: source-i
<^k^>  ─> s-missing libQt5Core.so.5.2.1 N: N: The source of the following file is missing. Lintian checked a few N: possible pa …
<onlylove> happyaron: ping cc wzssyqa 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妇人之见 : 一位画家举办个人画展。一位贵妇人来到展室,站在一幅画前面端详了许久,说:"我要是能认识这幅画的作者,那该多好啊！ "站在一旁的画家走过来说:"夫人,我就是。"贵妇人说:"这幅画画得大妙了！你能不能告诉我,画里这位小姐做裙子的裁缝是谁?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14588.html 那是我吗 : "听说上次开会时你在桌子下面睡着了。" "我也听说了这事,是有人钻到桌子下面去打盹,但不知道那是不是我。"
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这里 ping 不到蓉蓉啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那袜子呢
<BuMangHuo> 袜子就不清楚了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我找他有点事，如果你对家用无线路由有研究也称
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 家用无线路由器？ 怎么了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 小米mini那货，硬件咋样
<BuMangHuo> 这还真不知道啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我知道蓉蓉是米黑，不过那是手机不是
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 难道你们要我买个体验下么
<gebjgd> tplink多好
<gebjgd> 高大上
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对啊，我一向支持买了试
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是想试试ac啥感觉，tp有ac的么？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 小米那货可是128M的内存
<gebjgd> onlylove: ac是什么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 802.11标准
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那个有什么用
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我现在用的是tplink的什么来着  刷的openwrt
<gebjgd> onlylove: 才15欧买的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 用了2年多了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 15欧，那可是150软
<onlylove> gebjgd: 贵死了，国内可用不了那么多
<gebjgd> onlylove: 看汇率
<onlylove> gebjgd: 小米mini才129
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在欧元多少了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我说的是2年前的价格
<gebjgd> onlylove: 
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不知道   现在人民币多少了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 路由这个一般不降价……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 股市崩盘没  房价崩盘没
<onlylove> gebjgd: 貌似没
<onlylove> gebjgd: 房要崩了的话一堆人会着急的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 太好了  希望房价继续升
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是好奇你为何要刷openwrt
<gebjgd> onlylove: 为了它能定期重启
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果openwrt，netgear不更好
<gebjgd> onlylove: tplink好评如潮
<onlylove> gebjgd: 定期重启什么鬼
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你不知道路由器不定时重启不行的么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那你可以买水星或者fast
<onlylove> gebjgd: 反正一家的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没听说过
<BuMangHuo> 定时重启是个好思路
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这三家固件可以互相刷
<gebjgd> onlylove: amazon上都是tplink 好评如潮
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 为啥这么讲，定时重启啥的 cc gebjgd 
<BuMangHuo> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.1997525049.3.Swzivo&id=38125065708
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 乐携WT3020F 3G迷你无线路由器300M便携式穿墙随身wifi存储共享-淘宝网 pp: 99.00
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 99 元
<BuMangHuo> 8Mflash 64M内存
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你的路由器的无线向来不会断？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 赞  你解决最大的技术问题了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我貌似用有线时候多一点
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那是因为你设备少
<onlylove> gebjgd: 本来设备就少啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 话说，之前在TI上班，也没听说重启无线啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: ti是哪？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 无线网络会挂  一周一重启很正常
<onlylove> gebjgd: texas instrument
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没听说过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你确定没听说过？
<knownbad> 有滴。
<BuMangHuo> 这种山东企业，德国人怎么能知道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你赢了！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你活了？
<knownbad> ic 界的元老。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没听说过
 * knownbad 就地暴毙
<onlylove> knownbad: 来，大佬，听说过小米mini路由没
<gebjgd> onlylove: 无线路由需要重启 已经是共识了  
<gebjgd> onlylove: 市面上的很多路由器都这样
<onlylove> gebjgd: 噢，实际上，TI用的是cisco的AP
<gebjgd> onlylove: 身边的德国人经常吐槽  除非你不用wifi
<gebjgd> onlylove: 但是其实有更好的办法就是2个路由器  一个做路由  不开wifi 另外一个只开wifi
<knownbad> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%BE%B7%E5%B7%9E%E4%BB%AA%E5%99%A8
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 德州仪器 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> gebjgd: 为啥要重启，我对这个很好奇，为何只开wifi就可以不重启了
<knownbad> 偶是小弟。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你自己以后结婚了   家里手机电脑笔记本多了 就知道了 
<onlylove> knownbad: 装，你继续装
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁股 最近在干嘛
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我啥时候结婚还是个问题呢
<knownbad> 干老婆。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她的肚子有信了吗
<knownbad> 没
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你这养鸡 她不下蛋 哪行
<ahlijin> test
<^k^> ahlijin:点点点.  15:10
<ahlijin> test
<^k^> ahlijin:点点点.  15:10
<ahlijin> robot？
<ahlijin> test
<^k^> ahlijin:点点点.  15:11
<ahlijin> time
<ahlijin> hello
<^k^> ahlijin:点点点.  15:12
<ahlijin> bye
<archl_> knownbad,  你还活着？
<archl_> onlylove, 你还打算结婚？
<archl_> knownbad, 你还有老婆。。。
 * archl_ 羡慕 knownbad 
<archl_> gebjgd,  现在真的是要机顶盒和路由器结合了啊。
<gebjgd> archl_: 必须的
<archl_> gebjgd,  4核2.0Ghz A9 CPU的天猫魔盒我买了。 ￥199。
<archl_> gebjgd,  加上8核GPU，同时处理性能都够。
<gebjgd> archl_: 现在随便的盒子都够用了
<archl_> gebjgd,  不够啊。因为还有奇葩附加功能，收费游戏之类的。
<archl_> gebjgd, 光看他们怎么好赚钱，一个收费节目都卖不出去。
<archl_> gebjgd, 装那游戏，赛车类的，加速一次1元钱哈哈。
<archl_> onlylove gebjgd   android 电视盒子 有啥可以玩的游戏没？
<knownbad> archl_: 有什么好羡慕的？
<knownbad> 找个人不难。
<knownbad> xiaomi mi-box 也还可以。
<archl_> knownbad,  找个接受的人很难吧。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 买了个给大姨子。
<knownbad> 接受是相对的。   你看得上任何人吗？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哪里能ping到蓉蓉
<knownbad> xiaomi 的遥控器设计的挺 apple 的。
<knownbad> 简单容易上手。
<archl_> knownbad,  天猫魔盒可以用手机遥控，可以语音
<archl_> knownbad,  额，大概喜欢多的，都把我拉黑了。
<archl_> 哈哈
<knownbad> gebjgd: 唉，母鸡怪公鸡而公鸡又不能怪谁。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你找个小三  让小三怀上  就知道谁的问题了
<knownbad> archl_: 不能期待老人家学手机操控。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 世界大战就是这么开始的。
<onlylove> knownbad: 你那边看中医不方便是吧……
<onlylove> knownbad: 据说熬夜容易导致那种问题
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怕什么
<archl_> gebjgd, 让小三怀上你怎么知道是谁的问题
<knownbad> 怕睡到半夜被结扎了。
<archl_> knownbad, 。。。
<archl_> knownbad, 话说结扎是什么？截肢？
<archl_> knownbad, 。。。不是结扎女的么
<knownbad> 你认为呢？
<archl_> knownbad, 结扎干嘛？你不是要孩子吗
<archl_> knownbad, 算了算了。。。不是我该讨论的话题。
<knownbad> 唉，没听过老公在外面乱搞回家被老婆把鸡鸡咔嚓了?
<knownbad> 好吧，你找对象是需要点经验。
<knownbad> 建议你找个姐姐。
<gebjgd> archl_: 当然知道啊
<archl_> gebjgd, 骗人，小三会只跟一个人吗
<archl_> knownbad, 我一直以来看得都是比自己小比自己聪明的。
<gebjgd> archl_: 必须会啊
<archl_> knownbad, 可能错了。
<archl_> gebjgd, 好吧。
 * archl_ 拜拜 lainme 
<knownbad> ？
<archl_> knownbad, 哦。我还没有什么经验的。
<knownbad> 那就别限于传统的思考。   找个愿意照顾你的姐姐也不错滴。
<archl_> knownbad 你这才是传统思维吧。
<archl_> knownbad, 我本身是不在意年龄的，只不过比我大的基本都结婚了！
<knownbad> 你就没这么想啊？
<archl_> knownbad 当然我没想找人照顾。
<archl_> knownbad, 山东男人总是想照顾别人吧。
<knownbad> 问题是没人要你照顾啊，   哪里出了问题呢？
<archl_> knownbad,  因为我只碰到过1个想要一直照顾的人，3个想要接近的人。
<archl_> knownbad, 概论太低了！
<onlylove> knownbad: 你不要用常人的思维，来理解 archl_ 谢谢
<knownbad> 那就别太挑累积点经验再说。   个人绝不相信不以结婚为目的的交往是耍流氓的屁话。
<archl_> knownbad, 我从来不以结婚为目的。。。
<onlylove> knownbad: 不以结婚为目的的交往不是耍流氓是做啥？
<knownbad> 是互相了解？
<archl_> onlylove,  是恋爱
<knownbad> 不交往怎么了解内在？
<knownbad> 又不是买花看看外表就行了？
<onlylove> knownbad: 不合适就分开，但是目的是结婚，对不？
<onlylove> archl_: 你恋爱是为了啥，不是为了结婚？
<onlylove> archl_: 你比别人考虑慢半拍，谢谢
<knownbad> 难说，可以是互相了解而分开？
<archl_> onlylove, 恋爱双方觉得希望在一起。不是
<onlylove> knownbad: 可以
<archl_> onlylove, 我不是喜欢看结果的人。
<onlylove> archl_: 噢，那你是为了啪啪啪恋爱的？
<archl_> onlylove, 不是。
<archl_> onlylove, 我为了性的话早就。。。
<onlylove> archl_: 那你恋爱的目的是啥
<onlylove> archl_: 别废话
<archl_> onlylove,  不知道啊，所以我没觉得恋爱有意思。
<archl_> onlylove, 我也就去年差不多这个时间才觉得想要恋爱
<knownbad> 怎么听起来像那个J开头的？
<archl_> onlylove, 就是想照顾她那时候
<archl_> knownbad, 哈哈
<knownbad> 似乎我发现了陷阱。
<jiero> knownbad, lol
<jiero> knownbad, 滚蛋。。。
<knownbad> 就是那个假爷们。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 拆了 knownbad 
<onlylove> knownbad: 你刚发现这是一个人？
<knownbad> 是啊，个人不注意多重马甲。
<jiero> onlylove knownbad  手机屏幕碎裂，发现换屏幕 860，新买一个 1140
<jiero> 怎么办
<onlylove> jiero: 买新的
<jiero> roylez,  作乐
<knownbad> 拿旧手机塞屁眼。
<jiero> onlylove knownbad 旧手机需要数据清除
<jiero> 然后卖掉。
<onlylove> jiero: 清除毛，直接丢压路机下面碾碎
<jiero> onlylove, 要卖掉啊。
<jiero> onlylove, 凭什么不卖掉。
<knownbad> 睡觉去 。
<jiero> knownbad, 睡你老婆去
 * jiero 祝福 knownbad 一次养一窝仔仔
<jiero> onlylove, 似乎坏掉的2012年手机不值钱啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM刚反应过来啊，手机过了3年，价值剩下5%
<onlylove> jiero: 让你碾碎你还不舍得
<onlylove> jiero: 那你回收金子去吧
<jiero> onlylove, 感觉这手机还行啊。三星Note2
<jiero> onlylove, 比我的低端还要好。
<jiero> 5%也是200元吧。
<jiero> onlylove, 可以在京东抵押315元呢。
<onlylove> 论坛老是504闹那样
<jiero> onlylove,  这样买什么手机好啊。-315 后低端耐用手机？
<jiero> onlylove, 联想 乐檬 K3 怎样？
<onlylove> jiero: 你买nokia 1110去吧
<jiero> onlylove, 脾气好大
<onlylove> 度娘居然把openwrt中文标记成官网，真呵呵来
<onlylove> jiero: 我没有表示任何语气
<onlylove> jiero: 你买手机就要接受这个事实，想不贬值就买耐用的
<onlylove> jiero: 联想 乐檬什么的，不是一年一换的么？
<jiero> onlylove, 没说不贬值啊。我不记得我有过那些要求。
<onlylove> jiero: 别的我不知道，家里小伙伴买过联想，从此路人转黑
<jiero> onlylove, 哦。那就算了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你又不穷，买个稍微好点的
<jiero> onlylove, 我穷的鸟一样
<jiero> onlylove, 只有羽毛遮羞
<onlylove> jiero: 擦，你还有羽毛，你让我这个连羽毛都没的怎么想！
<jiero> onlylove,  你是土拨鼠，有大地
<jiero> onlylove, 我就是靶子
<jiero> onlylove, 算了。我没买过好手机啊。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教关于ultraISO制作ubuntu 15.04 U盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469957 ultraISO版本是9.6.2 windows 8.1系统下，没有uefi启动 u盘厂商是金士顿 写入方式为HDD+ v2 然后就是下图这个结果，无法继续安装 关于使用zip的写入方式，又出现了“boot error”的错误 表示14.04
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: openwrt那网站firefox打开不正常为啥啊，support device和wiki都不对 cc gebjgd 
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我这里正常
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我这边打开wiki是白板
<jiero> onlylove, 我准备把3台手机都卖了。
<jiero> onlylove, 能搞到 600多手机京卷。
<jiero> onlylove, 现在我们这里的快递送货员也不能随意丢了。不乖。。。每次都要打电话确认。
<gebjgd> onlylove: ? http://wiki.openwrt.org/
<gebjgd> onlylove: 这个？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenWrt Wiki [OpenWrt Wiki]
<gebjgd> onlylove: 刚才在装rollo
<onlylove> gebjgd: 是的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 空白的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我这里没有问题
<onlylove> gebjgd: 真神奇，，难道是wall的问题？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 这年头 不翻墙能上网么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 说的也是啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 安装额外的版权受限程序总是会卡住不动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469958 虽然我不着急立刻就下好，但是卡住不动总归不是好的。就为了这个重装了几次，不知道怎么解决，看评论有人装不好，有人几分钟就装好了。过了好久就会弹出一个错误提示有文件
<sennn> 孤独的世界孤独的我......
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 童谣新唱 : 儿童A:"老师教我们唱的儿歌有一首是错的！ "儿童B:"哪一首?"儿童A:"王老先生有块地。。。"儿童B:"有错吗?"儿童A:"那首歌是邮差唱的,应该是'王老先生有快递埃。。咿啊咿啊唷！ "儿童B:"酷喔！ "         
<onlylove> jussss: 你今天看到袜子和 aron说话没
<yaaaaaaaa> 
<yaaaaaaaa> q
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求救！！Thinkpad E520 ATI显卡驱动安装失败！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469959 -PCI Devices- Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode
<^k^>  ─> ]) VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ( …
<onlylove> 看来找蓉蓉还得明天上班啊
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-02
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • ubuntu 16.04在Wine&playonlinux下能输入中文嗎?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477855 Office 2010 vol版 (playonlinux 4.2.10) Photoshop cs6 (wine 1.9.9) 非wine 的 wps office 全都不能輸入中文 Fcitx zz: jn_0810 — 2016-05-02 1:56
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助: libreoffice界面变成纯黑色  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477857 很长时间没有使用了，今天要编辑一个文档，打开后看到的office界面就是这个颜色了，怎么调回默认，谢谢！ zz: sunfish — 2016-05-02 9:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • dd命令制作live usb？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477858 用下面dd命令，制作live usb。 无论SD卡／TF卡／U盘，容量多大。它制作出来的live usb，所占空间都一样。浪费了很多空间。 Code: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sda 这样，live usb 运行有些卡。 如果，想制作出的liv
<^k^>  ─> e usb，占所用卡的全部空间。如：2G。 用dd命令可以么，加什么参数？ zz: Livecd — 2016-05-02 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助: libreoffice界面变成纯黑色了，如何恢复！[已解决]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477857 很长时间没有使用了，今天要编辑一个文档，打开后看到的office界面就是这个颜色了，怎么调回默认，谢谢！ zz: sunfish — 2016-05-02 9:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 LTS for Mac  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477859 在 14.04 LTS 版本上，发布了针对Apple Mac电脑的desktop版本，在这里就可以找到， http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releas ... 4/release/ 然而在16.04 LTS 的发布中，却没有看到 for mac 的版本，下面的网址应该是比较全的了
<^k^>  ─> 吧，没有。 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ 在苹果电脑上如何安装 16.04 LTS？ zz: qkevin123 — 201 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 旧电脑amd sempron 2800+ 单核1.6g，内存1.5g安ubuntu效果怎么样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477860 看推荐配置是双核2g，不知道我的这个配置目前运行流畅吗？ 如果不流畅那么xubuntu如何？或者请推荐一下比较好的release版本 zz: johnleo88 — 2016-05-02 13:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 旧电脑amd sempron 2800+ 单核1.6g，内存1.5g安ubuntu效果怎么样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477861 看推荐配置是双核2g，不知道我的这个配置目前运行流畅吗？ 如果不流畅那么xubuntu如何？或者请推荐一下比较好的release版本 zz: johnleo88 — 2016-05-02 13:51
<smake> 假期結束了
<smake> 哪里聊天比较愉快?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 1604如何更换系统字体（中文）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477862 如题，1604默认的中文字体不太喜欢，如何更换呢？64位系统。 zz: dfsr — 2016-05-02 14:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哪里还会有蚊子 : 准备上床睡觉,突然看到女朋友在地上点了一支蚊香。 我有点好奇:"这么冷的天,哪里还会有蚊子呀?" 女朋友回答:"天冷了,点支蚊香,纪念我那死去的蚊子~！"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 下载软件仓库失败是什么情况？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477868 软件更新提示错误：下载软件仓库失败。 W:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore pote
<^k^>  ─> ntially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Fai …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教大神们，如何从一个文件夹中剪切出一部分特定文件名的文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477869 例如一个文件夹里有100张图片，其中50张是*_a.jpg，另外50张是*_b.jpg，现在只希望把*_a.jpg的图片剪切出来，应该怎么写shell语言？ 菜鸟刚接触linux，请大神们帮
<^k^>  ─> 帮忙。 zz: 紫云清 — 2016-05-02 18:54
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub4dos设置的变量无效?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477870 grub4dos设置的变量无效? Code: title run linux (zram test) root (hd0,1) set /a my_mem=128 kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-4-686-pae root=/dev/sda2 rw mem=%my_mem%M memmap=0M@%my_mem%M initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-4-686-pae boot zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-
<^k^>  ─> 02 20:25
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 说KDE资源占用高的人应该可以闭嘴了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477871 在使用nvidia私有驱动的情况下，特效几乎全开（桌面立方、高斯模糊、窗口动画、3D切换……），总的内存占用仍然只有区区500MB，如图 zz: photor — 2016-05-02 21:55
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • windows7和ubuntu14.04，双系统，ubuntu不能有线上网，windows7可以上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477872 大家好，问题叙述如下： windows7和ubuntu14.04，双系统，ubuntu不能有线上网，使用USB无线网卡可以上网，windows7可以正常上网，求问如何解决ubuntu有
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • man make-bcache有一句看不懂  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477875 man make-bcache有一句看不懂 Quote: -B Create a backing device (kernel functionality not yet implemented) 内核还没有实现它?晕了,那这算能不能用? 不能用怎么Debian 8 (Jessie)库里还有它? 如果能用,写这么句是什么意思?
<^k^>  ─> zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-03 7:41
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 升级到16.04，bricsCAD变成框框了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477876 如下图， 请高手解决一下，谢谢。。。。 zz: plasma2006 — 2016-05-03 8:56
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 折腾几天无果求助一个打印机驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477877 型号为：sharp mx-m180d 官方提供驱动里面没有找到.ppa（应该没有记错吧，就是打印机脚本文件）文件。 装过近似型号和一般驱动，无法成功驱动 搜索也找不到结果特向各位求助，感激不
<^k^>  ─> 尽 zz: pepsihumen — 2016-05-03 9:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • sublime text 3非常慢的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477878 我ubuntu 15.10安装了ppa源中的sublime text 3，点击使用卡的不行，主要现象是打开一个文档，点击键盘半天才在编辑器内出现这个字符，请问是怎么回事，要调整什么东西么？ zz: sh42 — 2016-05-03 11:12
<onlylove> 递推式构造列表……这名字……
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice writer怎么打印奇数页，偶数页  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477879 windows 版本的，亲们，在哪里可以设置？谢谢 zz: wayoca — 2016-05-03 11:38
<smake> 假放完了....
<smake> 都吃午飯了嗎?
<yuning> shengyao, https://github.com/langhua9527/BlackheartedHospital
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - langhua9527/BlackheartedHospital: 网传附莆田系医院名单，欢迎更新
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  13:43
<Fesco> madbot: test
<Fesco> madbot: ...
<Fesco> madbot: ...
<yuning> Fesco, libirclib-java
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 系统启动界面优化调整  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477881 系统:ubuntu14.04LTS 我已修改过grub文件，是字符启动。 但是在进入字符界面之前会有二到三秒有一个紫色的全屏背景停留， 我已调整 GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true Code: GRUB_T
<^k^>  ─> IMEOUT=-1 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" GRUB_CMDLINE …
<harajuku> Fesco: ...
<Fesco> harajuku: 早, 牛蛋
<harajuku> Fesco: 早啊, nick壕
<Fesco> harajuku: 求double啊
 * harajuku 铜球
<madbot> harajuku: 牛蛋!
 * Fesco 其实这个库还是蛮好用的...
 * Fesco 就是没有文档...
<harajuku> Fesco: 卧槽
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 医保怎么还没到账
<Fesco> 好问题
<Fesco> 我的也没倒呢
<MangHuoEr> Fesco: 为啥没到
<MangHuoEr> Fesco: 快给我们解释
<Fesco> yuning: 为啥没到?
<MangHuoEr> Fesco: 你是 fesco
<huntxu> 求triple
<yuning> harajuku, 为啥没到?
<Fesco> madbot: ...
 * Fesco 为啥callback不好使...
<harajuku> yuning: 就是每个月那几百块钱, 指活啊, 估计明后天了得
<harajuku> huntxu: 铜球
<Fesco> harajuku: 什么????? 你的医保这么高!!!!
 * MangHuoEr 彻底穷成了狗
<yuning> harajuku, 那今天晚饭没着落了
<harajuku> Fesco: 装毛, 大家都是上限
<huntxu> harajuku: 帝都医保？就是能用卡从北京银行刷出来那个么？
<harajuku> huntxu: .
<harajuku> yuning: 不吃了晚上 555
<huntxu> harajuku: 我存这么多年才几千...
<yuning> harajuku, 可怜我那嗷嗷待哺的娃啊
<huntxu> harajuku: 什么????? 你的医保这么高!!!!
<harajuku> BinLi: 你又去印度了?
<MangHuoEr> 我连娃都没有
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 你有很多半个啊
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: s/嗷嗷待哺/蓄势待发/
<harajuku> huntxu: 赞
<Fesco> huntxu: 赞
<MangHuoEr> 可怜我那蓄势待发的娃啊
<huntxu> 娃们
<Fesco> MangHuoEr: 这你说不好吧...
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 太饿了，发不出来 cc Fesco
<huntxu> 要是单数的，赶紧去武警医院男科
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 百度导航不准，走不到医院
<harajuku> Fesco: binli去印度了? 回来了没?
<Fesco> harajuku: 回来了啊
 * huntxu 没出过国
<harajuku> BinLi: 老司机带带我啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 啥时候请我吃沙面的兰桂坊啊?
 * Fesco 想吃咖喱大螃蟹了
<huntxu> Fesco: 你喜欢就来啊
 * MangHuoEr 余额只够吃沙县料理
<Fesco> huntxu: ... ...
<huntxu> Fesco: 其实感觉并不怎么样
<MangHuoEr> 或者成都料理
<Fesco> huntxu: 还好吧, 主要是看着好吃
<huntxu> Fesco: 我们偶尔去沙面走走，也只有那里能吃...
<Fesco> huntxu: 羡慕能去沙面的娃
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎样安装5笔输入法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477886 怎样安装5笔输入法？ Hyper-V 下装UBUNTU zz: liang2008 — 2016-05-03 14:15
<MangHuoEr> 沙面是哪里
<huntxu> Fesco: 哦，对面那个商场有家店还不错
<Fesco> huntxu: 沙面很多淘宝模特取景的
<MangHuoEr> 第一次看到 5笔 这个说法啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 现场换衣服
<Fesco> huntxu: 现在去, 正好
<huntxu> Fesco: 换衣服有人拿布挡着的啦
<Fesco> huntxu: 没有的
<Fesco> huntxu: 可能人家发现你在附近就挡住了
<MangHuoEr> Fesco: 羽绒服？
<Fesco> huntxu: 反正我看得时候没人挡我
<Fesco> MangHuoEr: 别闹了.
<huntxu> Fesco: 老司机
<Fesco> MangHuoEr: 大沙面还用得着羽绒服?
<huntxu> 大概是因为上次是一堆人围着在看
<MangHuoEr> Fesco: 求图
<Fesco> MangHuoEr: 没图.
<Fesco> MangHuoEr: 你这个相机党, 还不去沙面拍个妹子来?
<MangHuoEr> 哎你说的对
<BinLi> harajuku: 活着回来了，你还是别去了
<Fesco> MangHuoEr: 妹子素质之高, 实属罕见
<huntxu> Fesco: 那是因为你周围都是北方人吧，审美疲劳而已
<harajuku> BinLi: 你去印度是做什么? 志愿者?
<Fesco> huntxu: 不是啊, 我是说那些淘宝模特
<Fesco> huntxu: 那些淘宝模特的质量很高啊
<huntxu> Fesco: 网红？
<harajuku> BinLi: 德国GUADEC也去了? 德国太喜欢了...
<Fesco> huntxu: 路人的话就一般般了.
<Fesco> huntxu: 也不一定是网红.
<BinLi> harajuku: 嗯，GUADEC还没开始
<huntxu> Fesco: 买不起房怎么破
<Fesco> huntxu: 广州房价如何了?
<Fesco> huntxu: 珠江新景?
 * Fesco 好像记错名字了
<huntxu> Fesco: 像样点的30以上
<huntxu> Fesco: cbd厕所都买不起
<Fesco> huntxu: 3w/m^2啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 不贵啊.
<Fesco> huntxu: 帝都3w的, 基本都要开车两个小时去市区啊
<harajuku> BinLi: 印度的话冬天可以去一去... =,=
<huntxu> Fesco: 少个0才买得起
<Fesco> huntxu: 去从化吧
<huntxu> Fesco: 要是从化那种我干嘛不回家...
<Fesco> huntxu: lol~ 回家也行啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 车陂咯
<huntxu> Fesco: 太矬
<huntxu> Fesco: 还得考虑以后上班
<Fesco> huntxu: 还好吧, 如果在车陂南, 离珠江新城也只有5站地铁啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 还很方便去大学城北...
<huntxu> Fesco: 你这种CBD上班的人，怎么能体会我们的苦
<Fesco> huntxu: 你不是remote???????
<huntxu> Fesco: 我老婆不是啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 哦. 在哪儿上班啊拿?
<huntxu> Fesco: 荔湾啊
<huntxu> Fesco: 所以闲来才会去沙面啊
<Fesco> huntxu: 赞.
<huntxu> Fesco: 其实广州有个车走不塞的路，时间还是能接受的
 * harajuku 现在觉得上海很好, 可惜迁移成本太高了 cc 酷胖 roylez 
<Fesco> harajuku: 不考虑深圳? 可以积分落户诶
<harajuku> Fesco: 买不起深圳的房啊 0_0
 * harajuku 当时毕业应该去深圳, 我校可以直接落户, 那时候房也便宜. 羡慕同学们
<BeeBuu> 查看/etc/network/interfaces,里面居然只有两行关于lo的,为什么呢?哪位可以指点一下?
<Fesco> harajuku: 我当年也是推了一个深圳的offer去的rh啊....
<harajuku> BeeBuu: 因为被NetworkManager管理了
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 因为你有nm啊
<harajuku> BeeBuu: 默认出现在interfaces里的NM就撒手不管
<BeeBuu> 那这样的话,在哪可以加入自己的设置?
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 你要设置什么?
<Fesco> harajuku: 牛牛好厉害
<BeeBuu> 我要设虚拟网卡
 * Fesco 不懂.
<harajuku> BeeBuu: vlan?
<BeeBuu> 那怎么取消networkManager?
<Fesco> harajuku: 不是. 应该是类似, docker0  这种
<Fesco> harajuku: 或者类似, kvm0
<BeeBuu> 对,就是这种
<BeeBuu> 我要在哪设?
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 去检查docker的启动文件. 这个不归系统管.
<BeeBuu> networkmanager跟docker有关?
<Fesco> BeeBuu: nm跟docker无关.
<BeeBuu> 有了lxd我就不用docker了
<harajuku> BeeBuu: 写到interfaces里也可以 (原则上NM会ignore
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 你要管理的网卡跟docker有关.
<harajuku> Fesco: 犇
<Fesco> harajuku: 我都是胡说的
<BeeBuu> 怪不得,我一直很少用桌面版,原来这东西在桌面版才存在
<gebjgd> BeeBuu, 不用桌面版用什么
<BeeBuu> 服务器版啊
<gebjgd> BeeBuu, 你还在win桌面？
<BeeBuu> 不是,是ubuntu桌面版
<BeeBuu> 不过开发都用服务器版
<gebjgd> BeeBuu, Debian才是最好用的
<BeeBuu> debian版好多东西都更新慢
<harajuku> gebjgd: 我就不传教, 一直推荐Windows, 具体到Linux我就推荐Ubuntu LTS和CentOS =,=
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 14.04 lts 升级到 16.04 lts 后出现了字符映射问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477887 输入文字“门”时在输入法和搜索引擎上均显示错误的字符，但是其他位置显示正确; ibus和小企鹅输入法均由此问题，不知道是怎么回事。 zz: psyc — 2016-05-03 15:15
<BeeBuu> 不传教这个词用得真好
<BeeBuu> 别人不问,我也一般不说的
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 支持微信的聊天软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477888 来自于linuxtoy.org 选区_006.png 原文位于： https://linuxtoy.org/archives/franz.html zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-05-03 15:24
<gebjgd> harajuku, 骗子
<gebjgd> harajuku, 灵魂出卖给了mac
<harajuku> gebjgd: ... ... 我是重度Linux用户, 怎么可能接受弱得多的OS X
<onlylove> harajuku: 骗子，灵魂出卖给了mac
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<Fesco> ooOO_OOoo: 新郎官早.
<onlylove> Fesco: 首席结婚了？
<ooOO_OOoo> Fesco: 新娘，你来了啊。。
<onlylove> 我发现了啥……天哪
<harajuku> 祝你们俩幸福
<gebjgd> 贵圈真乱
<Fesco> ooOO_OOoo: 伴郎留给我
<Fesco> ooOO_OOoo: 你丫口味也真是够重的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 软件中心用不了啊 麻烦大哥大姐们帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477889 如上 说网络链接不上 安装程序一直在等待 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-03 15:34
<ooOO_OOoo> Fesco: 妥妥的么
 * BeeBuu 好象没见过 freesheep 和 freeflying 在
<MangHuoEr> 祝你们幸福
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 求搬砖工作啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我今天去面试，直接被对面吓跑了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 为啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 对面向你不停的抛媚眼？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 你管对面是谁干嘛呢
<Fesco>  onlylove: 你管对面是谁干嘛呢
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我都和对面说了，我之前做过hadoop的调优，然后对面扔过来一句，你会用linux吗？我们有阿里云服务器要维护
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 那你就说会啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我知道你好那口，可是你也别往我身上靠
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 说不定唬住他们，随便你要价
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我觉得他可能只是想要个IT
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 你只需要关注钱就好了啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 毛，随便要，我说了，我之前的工作一直都是linux
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 然后他说，那意思是很好，我说是，系统优化什么的没问题
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 然后对面连12都TM嫌贵！
<gebjgd> onlylove, 去 给李老板打杂
<gebjgd> onlylove, 随便20k
<onlylove> harajuku: 李老板，求打杂
<gebjgd> onlylove, 让他内推你
<harajuku> 打杂的扫地僧要求更高
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不用内推，给他擦桌子扫地就好
<onlylove> harajuku: 打杂是打杂，扫地僧是扫地僧
<onlylove> harajuku: 藏经阁那地方，是一般打杂能进的？
<onlylove> harajuku: 你们看小说光看表面啊
<Fesco> onlylove: 12k啊, 我要是一直在帽帽干到今年, 估计还不够12k
<onlylove> Fesco: 你现在都把12倒过来了
<gebjgd> Fesco, 红帽这么低？
<gebjgd> Fesco, 怪不得李老板早就跑路了
<Fesco> gebjgd: 不知道啊, 反正我当年只有8k...
 * MangHuoEr 穷啊
 * Fesco 穷啊
<harajuku> gebjgd: 他当年应届生
 * harajuku 穷啊
<gebjgd> harajuku, 骗子  装穷  比我都有钱
<Fesco> harajuku, 骗子  装穷  比我有钱多了
<BeeBuu> 不止吧?红帽那么低的?
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 主要是因为我水平低
<MangHuoEr> 我是真破产了
<MangHuoEr> 最近各种惨
<BeeBuu> 你是做哪方面工作呢?
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 打杂的.
<BeeBuu> 高级
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 求搬砖啊，李老板觉得我打杂无望啊
<BeeBuu> 经理级的人都说自己是打杂的
<Fesco> onlylove: 认真说, 李老板公司要求不算高. 你可以去面一下
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 咋了?
<onlylove> Fesco: 李老板都把扫地僧搬出来了
<onlylove> Fesco: 明显看不起咱这一般打杂的
<harajuku> onlylove: 我刚招了一个之前混外包公司的, 过来带我
<onlylove> harajuku: 切，你骗谁，我之前也混外包的，你看不起pactera是不
<BeeBuu> 外包的怎么了?
<gebjgd> 外包的才是高手
<BeeBuu> 不见得
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别提了
<gebjgd> full stack
<gebjgd> XD
<harajuku> 只是陈述事实啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你用的时候顶在最前线，你没用了就release
<onlylove> harajuku: 那你咋不招我带你啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 外包必须是高手 不然你真包不过来
<onlylove> gebjgd: 靠，高手有毛用，没钱
<BeeBuu> onlylove: 现在还搞个人崇拜?
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我在pactera的时候连着it带着本职和一大堆support都做，咋样，不一样被release
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 谁闲的没事个人崇拜了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 找个好公司啊
<BeeBuu> 外包不代表高手,只代表愿意收低价格
<BeeBuu> 至于质量就要具体情况具体看了才知道
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 说的好像不外包就不考虑价格了
<BeeBuu> 如果决定要做一项目,肯定是考虑过价格的了吧?
<BeeBuu> 除非自己公司没专业的人才,否则外包的机会很低吧~~~
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 外包一点儿也不便宜.
<gebjgd> BeeBuu, 谁说外包就钱少了
<gebjgd> 你真逗
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 外包只是风险低.
<harajuku> 外包成本很高, 只是可以随便辞
<BeeBuu> 见仁见智~~~
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 做了之后发现不如预期, 可以立刻砍掉项目.
<Fesco> BeeBuu: 没有见仁见智这一说, 外包就是一点儿也不便宜.
<BeeBuu> 是,是,你说得是.
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 真的，外包最大好处就是随便辞退
 * BeeBuu 已经过了争论的年纪了
<BeeBuu> 这还有linuxfire的人在不?
 * harajuku 发现LinuxSir的域名都丢了
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 我觉得真的没法争论，因为怎么说，我做外包大概四年了
<BeeBuu> 是的,位置不同.
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 除了被各个项目组搬来搬去救火，就是被各个外包公司炒来炒去
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 对他们来说，我就一便宜工人
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 一个可以随便辞退的
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 便宜工人，仅此而已
<BeeBuu> 那你现在是什么状态呢?
<onlylove> BeeBuu: 继续找工作
<BeeBuu> 哦,只要有长处,没事的
<onlylove> 已经有事了，人嫌我工作经历太丰富
<onlylove> 呵呵
<BeeBuu> harajuku:你之前有呆过linuxfire的IRC?
<gebjgd> onlylove, 出国 技术移民
<harajuku> BeeBuu: 应该没有, 上LinuxFire的时候网络环境不好, 没玩IRC
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 神州优雅U55C安装Ubuntu16.04引导不进去，显示如图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477890 IMG_20160503_124335.jpg 用另一台笔记本可以正常启动，引导安装。 用的是优盘安装 神州优雅U55C安装Ubuntu16.04引导不进去，不能进入live模式 info: task kworker/u8:0:6 blocked for more than 12
<^k^>  ─> 0 seconds not tainted 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu 见附图 zz: s01421219 — 2016-05-03 16:06
<gebjgd> harajuku, 李老板不来TG吹水？
<gebjgd> harajuku, 众基都脱了裤子等你呢
<harajuku> gebjgd: 没有账号
<gebjgd> harajuku, 注册个啊 上面的妹子格调高
<harajuku> 账号太多恐惧症
<onlylove> harajuku: 借口，你只是怕被妹子反推没面子
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ** 16.04 apt update 失败！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477891 16.04 apt update 时出现： ** (appstreamcli:6570): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way. AppStream cache update failed. 不是网速的事，换源也没用 zz: axim — 2016-05-03 16:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ** 16.04 apt update 失败！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477892 16.04 apt update 时出现： ** (appstreamcli:6570): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way. AppStream cache update failed. 网络没问题，换源也不行 zz: axim — 2016-05-03 16:29
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级了16.04开机忽然变慢了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477893 有人跟我一样吗 zz: shih — 2016-05-03 16:33
<dots111> ^k^: 看看日志那一步拖慢了你的系统
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 纯新手，，关于文件路径的一些问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477894 在ubuntu16.04下用cmake编译安装simspark出的错 -- Could NOT find wxWidgets (missing: wxWidgets_LIBRARIES wxWidgets_INCLUDE_DIRS) -- Found additional linker flags for ODE: -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lode -- Found ODE include
<^k^>  ─> dir: /usr/include -- Could NOT find ODE library. CMake Error at cmake/FindODE.cmake:152 (MESSAGE): Could not find ODE …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问下为deb包安装不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477895 如图 提示没有找到软件包 但是我已经现在就在下载目录了啊 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-03 17:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 搜狗输入法和WPS的安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477896 刚安装好16.04版本，侧边栏我也弄到下方了，很爽。就是下载好了WPS和搜狗输入法死活安装不了，一直显示等待安装 zz: cfanpc — 2016-05-03 17:17
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2所有区域ping失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477897 和我同一宿舍的室友没有这个问题，他用的win。 不在国服玩的话也没有问题。。。 zz: kexul — 2016-05-03 17:37
<dots111> 晕, K 是机器人
<BeeBuu> 你还私聊它了?
<dots111> 他贴出来的问题我居然在这里回答他
<dots111> ...
<dots111> 走了下班了
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/2593267.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【领势EA8500-AH】领势 LINKSYS EA8500-AH AC2600 MU-MIMO千兆无线路由器 多用户多设备家庭理想之选【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 没有/dev/urandom设备目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477898 最近在使用python3的时候发现ubuntu系统没有没有/dev/urandom设备目录 查了一下linux一般都有/dev/urandom设备目录 怎么回事？ 我的是ubuntu server 14 LTS zz: xaero7 — 2016-05-03 17:51
<liamz> http://weibo.com/1278359237/DtPWuep20?from=page_1006061278359237_profile&wvr=6&mod=weibotime&type=comment
<ubrl> liamz: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<liamz> Ubuntu开发培训视频直播，看起来不错的样子。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何用snapper技术？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477899 我用btrfs装的16.04.。看了man文档还是没搞明白snapper如何用，你们如何用的？ zz: iamcook84 — 2016-05-03 18:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 升級或者安裝16.04，顯示器無法顯示內容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477900 首先症狀：顯示器指示燈閃爍，跟顯卡不工作現象一樣 無論是升級，還是全新安裝都一樣 已知解決方法，啓動時進高級選項。內核選擇4.4.2，而不是默認的4.4.4 請問這是什麼原
<^k^>  ─> 因呢？ 機子是A8-5600K的APU 另外小鍵盤指示燈不亮，但可以工作== zz: 摩天轮 — 2016-05-03 1 …
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Linux Mint 18 半自動安裝腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477902 XFCE/MATE/Cinnamon 下載腳本 Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/ubuntu/mint-inst-script.tar.gz 解壓縮進到「mint-inst-script」目錄 $ tar -zxvf mint-inst-script.tar.gz $ sudo su # cd mint-inst-script ===========
<^k^>  ─> ==== 安裝系統 =============== 腳本設定 --- mk-base --- basex --- format --- mount-target 設定掛載目標 T …
<liamz> www.douyu.com/ubuntu
<IsoaSFlus> 哇,这个房间真的有人播啊
<liamz> 哈哈 有的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 临终关怀 : 一个高三的孩子不幸得了白血病,只能活6个月了。 父母悲伤地问医生:"大夫,我们还能为他做些什么?" "什么都不要做,让他继续上学,你们要一如继往地逼他考大学。大夫说。 "您是说,我们向他隐瞒病情。这样可以让他多活几天吗?" "不能,我是想让他减少
<^k^>  ─> 一些对这个世界的留恋和离世的痛苦。"
<onlylove> 直播完了，UP的普通话差评
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • ubuntu 16.04 软件中心为什么不能下载新的软件呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477903 zz: nealcat — 2016-05-03 20:49
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LiberOffice电子表格“数字靠右”和”文本靠左“的显示格式不生效问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477904 LiberOffice 5.1.2.2 电子表格Calc默认和微软的Execl一样： 单元格输入数字时，字符会靠右； 单元格输入文本时，字符会靠左； 现在问题
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04内核不能正常驱动BCM43142A蓝牙模块的解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477905 16.04发布后趁51假期在家折腾了3天，最终因为问题太多决定退回14.04。不过在折腾中意外发现16.04在人品好的时候可以驱动起原来驱动不了的蓝牙。所以退回14.04后又继
<^k^>  ─> 续折腾蓝牙驱动。 首先尝试安装16.04的内核，linux嘛，驱动一般都在内核里: sudo apt-get inst …
<Andrew_Zhang> 兄弟们我来了
<Andrew_Zhang> 有道词典@Ubuntu 16.04，不发音。
<Andrew_Zhang> 怎么解决？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 光驱位硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477906 笔记本的光驱换成了硬盘，在上面安装CentOS7, sudo update-grup后重启进入CentOS7报错: error:no such device:c7f6c751-5dde-4e6d-8eea-29ebc757895f. error:hd1 cannot get C/H/S values. error:you need to load the kernel first 我的笔记本BIOS启动选
<^k^>  ─> 项只有hard device能从硬盘启动， 并不能选择哪一块硬盘启动 如果我选择hard device启动，再 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关闭键 右上角  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477908 11.png 没有这个目录 /apps/metacity/general/。 zz: 873944287 — 2016-05-04 0:00
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-04
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统下Ubuntu引导的安装位置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477909 128 GB SSD，分给Win 10和Ubuntu各一半，先安装的Win 10，Legacy BIOS，再安装Ubuntu 16.04 LTS，请问Ubuntu的引导安装在什么位置？/dev/sda 还是/boot？ 1. 安装在/dev/sda的话是否会覆盖Win 10的启动，开机直接进
<^k^>  ─> 入Grub 2的引导，然后选择登陆系统？ 2. 之前安装在/boot，开机会直接进入Win 10， 用EasyBCD …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何将虚拟键盘Onboard加入Ubunt16.04'启动应用程序'  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477910 如何将虚拟键盘Onboard加入Ubunt16.04 LTS启动应用程序, 让它开机就弹出虚拟键盘界面,用于触屏平板. 01.png 02.png zz: yi009 — 2016-05-04 8:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何将虚拟键盘Onboard加入Ubunt16.04'启动应用程序'  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477910 如何将虚拟键盘Onboard加入Ubunt16.04 LTS启动应用程序, 让它开机就弹出虚拟键盘界面,用于触屏平板. 01.png 03.png 02.png zz: yi009 — 2016-05-04 8:49
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04x86可以搜索到无线信号，但是连接不上。之前看到过类似的帖子，现在找不到了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477911 ubuntu连接上无线之后，如果之后断开有一段时间没有连接无线（早上背着电脑从宿舍去店里，晚上从店里回宿舍，经常不
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有在ubuntu下很好的代码编辑软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477912 类似sublime text的，我安装后sublime text非常慢，想换一个别的代码编辑器，要对代码高亮支持的好点的，界面看起来比较nice的 zz: sh42 — 2016-05-04 9:53
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 吃不上饭了啊, 医保的钱呢?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我的早上到了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 已经加入豪华午餐了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你咋总比我早
<MangHuoEr> 这话说的...
<luobo> hi
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  11:25
<luobo> 请教个问题
<luobo> linux下什么字体对gb18030编码支持的好
<nyfair> 花园明朝
<nyfair> 支持好，但是丑
<nyfair> 不丑的没有支持好的
<nyfair> 最实在的就是巨硬雅黑了
<luobo> 你这说话真幽默
<luobo> 谢谢
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，听说科鲁兹退选了
<nyfair> 一退选川普马上改口祝福他前程似锦了
<onlylove> luobo: ta说的没错，好看的支持不好，支持好的不好看，至少目前这样
<nyfair> 变脸真快
<luobo> onlylove: 支持的就行
<luobo> onlylove: 花园明朝指什么字体
<onlylove> luobo: 花园明朝啊
<onlylove> luobo: 字体名字就叫花园明朝
<luobo> onlylove: 巨硬雅黑我知道
<onlylove> luobo: 岛国做的好像
<onlylove> luobo: http://www.ituring.com.cn/article/194488
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 图灵社区 : 阅读 : 安装“花园明朝”字体（Arch Linux）
<nyfair> http://fonts.jp/hanazono/，机器自动生成的，不像各种商业字体是有人监修的
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Hanazono fonts
<onlylove> 不过花园明朝体积好大……
<nyfair> 所以丑也没办法
<onlylove> 比起google那个……
<harajuku> Noto CJK
<nyfair> 明朝就是黑体，gothic就是宋体
<nyfair> harajuku: 一边凉快去
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gvfsd-smb-browse是什么？很占CPU啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477915 上周新装16.04，发现gvfsd-smb-browse很占CPU啊，4核能把1核100%占用 这个是干什么的啊？怎么处理掉？ 求教 zz: cuijw — 2016-05-04 11:31
<nyfair> harajuku: 那个除了版权问题，怎么比都比不过雅黑的
<harajuku> 只剩川普了?
<onlylove> harajuku: 希拉里·克林顿啊
<harajuku> onlylove: 我说GOP
<onlylove> harajuku: 你别把对面忘了
<onlylove> nyfair: 讲起来有钱就是好，你看google还有钱去搞字体
<onlylove> nyfair: 社区发展……没钱呐
<onlylove> harajuku: 大概吧，我记得还应该有的，不过JB不玩了，科鲁兹也不玩了
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，有钱就是好。讲道理谁都知道无论是adobe还是google除了出钱和这字体压根就没关系了，都是中日韩民工干的活
<harajuku> http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/03/politics/indiana-primary-highlights/
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ Primary results: Donald Trump becomes presumptive nominee - CNNPolitics.com
<onlylove> 貌似川普无悬念了……
<onlylove> 嗯，就看对面了
<onlylove> 桑德斯和希拉里会咋样
<nyfair> onlylove: 雅黑之流也是这样
<onlylove> nyfair: 嘛，人出钱养活你，然后你就得给干活啊，然后还得说，是金主的
<onlylove> nyfair: 讲起来苹果的丽黑也不错
<nyfair> hiragana sans字太少了
<nyfair> 肯定不行的
<nyfair> 连看个湾湾破网站都能搞出一堆方块字
<nyfair> 不设置fallback根本没法用，设了fallback不同字体整一起又超丑
<luobo> 午饭时间到了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu16.04时分区界面空白如何解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477916 如图： P60504-114810.jpg zz: helloworldddd — 2016-05-04 11:48
<lyx> 装双系统还是装的单个系统
<lyx> q
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你们今天搞了那么大的新闻
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 还愁没钱用？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我们? 新闻?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: dell 和 emc 的那笔交易啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我们是独立公司啊, 并不是子公司...
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: dell和emc又干啥了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: EMC药丸
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 就TM 傻多戴那破烂硬盘
<MangHuoEr> ...
<MangHuoEr> 不一样吧
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 如果我是负责采购的话，我打死不买DELL的东西
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 傻多戴除了便宜一无是处
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 说难听点，被美帝良心收购了的IBM X都比傻多戴强
 * AnyOneHere 我就喜欢dell xps 15
<onlylove> 当然，原来的IBM也很贵就是了
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 哦，那什么，祝你硬盘早日升天
<nyfair> harajuku: 你们集团不都是一堆傻逼公司么，半斤八两。顺便那个能被c和java同时正常编译执行的代码写出来了没
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个面试官自己解释呗，估计全世界独一无二
<onlylove> nyfair: 人肉编译解释
<SteamedFish> onlylove: DELL 以前的老服务器，什么1850 1950 之类的，那都是神机，十几年不坏，不像 HP 的服务器一过保就全挂了，至于 IBM 的服务器，我们给的评价是 Infinitely Breakdown Machine
<nyfair> 这傻逼问题能搞出点算法思路我就服了，他妈根本不知道在搞什么
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 然后呢？
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 说难听点，我见过最好的X86服务器，是中国造
<onlylove> SteamedFish: inspur
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 可惜那货喜欢坏raid卡
<SteamedFish> onlylove: inspur 没用过，我用过的最好的服务器是 sun 的，从一米高的地方摔下来都没事，可惜 solaris 太难用
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 还有，1850和1950这种小体量的机器就别拿出来说事了，我做过最小的一个项目，都是2台2U的双路
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 我见过1950，不过是小宽带拿来做路由
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 别的地方没见过1950
<onlylove> SteamedFish: sun的机器真心好，就是TM的……我不说了
<SteamedFish> onlylove: 我这里一大堆淘汰下来的 750 850 1750 1850 1950
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 你咋，要两台1950组双路和一台2U机器正面刚？
<SteamedFish> onlylove: 淘汰了啊
<SteamedFish> onlylove: 都不在用
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 不是淘汰不淘汰，反正那机器我觉得，做个小项目还成，稍微大点的，就那啥
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 反正要是买的话，一次少说买4个
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 纵然有1950这样的平民神机，傻多戴的名字依旧是傻多戴
<onlylove> SteamedFish: 虽然这名字是戴尔的PC的
<harajuku> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/88c184bcgw1f3i8wcytbfj20j60cgq42.jpg
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: nvme的ssd这么容易坏?
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 我不是信不过nvme，我是信不过傻多戴
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 傻多戴的ssd也是买的别的厂家做的啊.
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 全世界造硬盘的厂家就那么几个，造PC的那么多，然而为何就傻多戴喜欢坏硬盘
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 我的asus也坏了啊. 赶上不好的批次了呗.
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 神船，联想为何硬盘故障率比傻多戴低
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 那你意思是，傻多戴买的都是批次不好的？
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 啥时候得数据啊?
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 我在TI上班时候看的数据
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 拿个傻多戴最近两年的产品的数据看看?
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: TI中国
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 近两年？latitude E6400?
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 换了ssd之后, 现象应该不同了
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: e6400不是四年前的机器?
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 机械硬盘可是就希捷西数和日立
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 差不多吧，我到pactera三年了
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 之前就在TI
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 现在都换ssd了, 你的机械硬盘的老数据没用了啊
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 那无所谓啊……你确定傻多戴不会买三丧850啥的？
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 我挺喜欢850 pro的.
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 至于tlc, 我只能说现在苹果连手机都用tlc了.
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 听说850挺喜欢坏和掉速
 * AnyOneHere 而且850 pro是slc.
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 我对TLC意见不是很大
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 而且OCZ的TLC也不算太坏
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 廉价的ssd都喜欢坏和掉速
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 噗, 用黑片白片的ocz也不算太坏?
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 也就是近两年合并了才开始用东芝的颗粒.
 * AnyOneHere 攒钱买 xps 15
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 嘛，准你喜欢三丧，不准我这穷人买OCZ？你可以说DELL的数据过时了，我也可以说，你OCZ的数据也过时了
<ubrl> AnyOneHere:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 有钱你倒是上intel啊
<AnyOneHere> ubrl: 你大爷
<ubrl> AnyOneHere, .. 休息一下 ..  12:30
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 把这傻BOT踢了
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 懒得拿帽子
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 【求助】ubuntu 14的server，想让它在无法连接网络时自动重启，该怎么做  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477919 我是初学者，会简单ssh连接管理ubuntu-server， 我想让他有个无法联网时自动重启功能，google了下找不到，请达人提供一些思路~thx zz: ntgeralt — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-05-04 12:24
<MangHuoEr> AnyOneHere: https://github.com/listen1/listen1_chrome_extension
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - listen1/listen1_chrome_extension: one for all free music in china (chrome extension)
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 不错. 但是chrome不好用啊.
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 没有keysnail
<MangHuoEr> 鼠标党
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 今天忘了带鼠标来了...
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 大爷的.
<MangHuoEr> ...
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 我得再买个鼠标...
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 有啥推荐的?
<MangHuoEr> AnyOneHere: 壕
<MangHuoEr> 蓝牙？
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 别了.
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 不敢.
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 掉线.
<MangHuoEr> AnyOneHere: 无线的话，我之前买的那个特好
<MangHuoEr> AnyOneHere: 一次能滚10000+ 行
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: ....
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 不行, 我的emacs会卡死
<MangHuoEr> AnyOneHere: 你写 java 用得到的
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 这倒是.
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: 现在随便一个异常, 就是几十行的log
<onlylove> java……
<onlylove> 我恨java
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 为啥?
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: java真是好语言.
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 嘛……没啥，我只是不喜欢而已
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 不过那个比夕甲甲还是好的
<onlylove> AnyOneHere: 实际上我看着编程语言就不爽……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477923 aac@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] aac 的密码： 忽略:1 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin trusty InRelease 获取:2 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin trusty Release [15.1 kB] 获取:3 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin tru
<^k^>  ─> sty Release.gpg [543 B] 获取:4 <a class="postlink" href="http://archive.ubuntukylin.
 * harajuku 不买XPS窄边框, 摄像头在下面 接受不了
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，浏览器由加密变成了不加密呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477927 ubuntu12.04 lts ( live usb ) hosts文件： Code: # 首页 112.91.125.129   www.jd.com        #广东省 梅州市 联通 # 查找 111.206.227.160  search.jd.com     #北京市 联通 1>火狐浏览器输入网址
<^k^>  ─> ：https://www.jd.com 这时，火狐浏览器显示京东jd首页，地址栏显示是：加密。（图1） 2>在 …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，浏览器由加密变成了不加密呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477927 ubuntu12.04 lts ( live usb ) hosts文件： Code: # 首页 112.91.125.129   www.jd.com        #广东省 梅州市 联通 # 查找 111.206.227.160  search.jd.com     #北京市 联通 1>火狐浏览器输入网址
<^k^>  ─> ：https://www.jd.com 这时，火狐浏览器显示京东jd首页，地址栏显示是：加密。（图1） 2>在 …
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 我也不喜欢. 混口饭吃.
<AnyOneHere> onlylove: 总比饿死好.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu15.10开启显示VCE init error（-22）错误求大神帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477928 我原来是win7和ubuntu的双系统，昨天将win7升级了一下，升成win10，然后今天就成这样了 zz: zwding — 2016-05-04 13:20
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求大神相助，ubuntu15.10开机提示VCE init ERROR（-22）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477929 我原来的系统是win7和ubuntu双系统，昨天win7升级升成win10，然后今天ubuntu就成这样了。 zz: zwding — 2016-05-04 13:28
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求大神相助，ubuntu15.10开机提示VCE init ERROR（-22）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477930 我原来的系统是win7和ubuntu双系统，昨天win7升级升成win10，然后今天ubuntu就成这样了。 zz: zwding — 2016-05-04 13:30
<AnyOneHere> MangHuoEr: https://mikrotikls.taobao.com/category-833569925.htm?spm=2013.1.w5842-13006456462.15.shj4HE&search=y&parentCatId=833561124&parentCatName=UBNT&catName=UniFi+UAP+%CF%B5%C1%D0#bd
<ubrl> AnyOneHere: ⇪ UniFi UAP 系列-北京莱桥 MikroTik UBNT-淘宝网 pp: 价格
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求大神相助，ubuntu15.10开机提示VCE init ERROR（-22）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477932 我原来的系统是win7和ubuntu双系统，昨天win7升级升成win10，然后今天ubuntu就成这样了。 zz: zwding — 2016-05-04 13:32
<nyfair> 肮脏的PY交易
<MangHuoEr> 移动和联通的数据流量怎么转卖
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 win10 ubuntu双系统 easybcd引导出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477933 参考这篇文章进行安装的 http://www.jianshu.com/p/2eebd6ad284d 在已有Win10的本子上通过U盘安装Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 安装完成后在windows界面安装EasyBCD2.2进行引导 但是重启后还是无法进入Ubuntu，说是缺少
<onlylove> 啥时候Xorg能从根本上支持双显卡……
<onlylove> 这双显卡怎么看怎么像协处理器啊
<BeeBuu> 好象早就可以了吧?
<onlylove> 现在可以不注销生效了么，像win那样动态调用
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 计算机菜单栏无法看到WINDOWS分区，调整WINDOWS分区大小后  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477934 过去计算机菜单栏在开机启动后，能看到所有的WINDOWS的分区。现在我拿去调整WINDOWS分区大小后，不能看到了。但通过fdisk -l可以看到各个分区。还有就是U盘插入
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 计算机菜单栏无法看到WINDOWS分区，调整WINDOWS分区大小后  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477935 过去计算机菜单栏在开机启动后，能看到所有的WINDOWS的分区。现在我拿去调整WINDOWS分区大小后，不能看到了。但通过fdisk -l可以看到各个分区。还有就是U盘插入
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 计算机菜单栏无法看到WINDOWS分区，调整WINDOWS分区大小后  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477936 过去计算机菜单栏在开机启动后，能看到所有的WINDOWS的分区。现在我拿去调整WINDOWS分区大小后，不能看到了。但通过fdisk -l可以看到各个分区。还有就是U盘插入
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 的计算机菜单栏（左边栏）无法显示各个Windows分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477937 现在我的计算机菜单栏（左边栏）无法显示各个Windows分区，我是调整Windows分区大小后出现这个情况。而且U盘插入也无法弹出，要手动挂载。用fdisk -l可以看到各个分
<^k^>  ─> 区。 g.png zz: hai1212 — 2016-05-04 16:39
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 计算机菜单栏（左边栏）无法显示各个Windows分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477937 现在我的计算机菜单栏（左边栏）无法显示各个Windows分区，我是调整Windows分区大小后出现这个情况。而且U盘插入也无法弹出，要手动挂载。用fdisk -l可以看到各个分区
<^k^>  ─> 。 借用别人有菜单栏有显示的图 g.png zz: hai1212 — 2016-05-04 16:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 音乐文件为何能显示图片？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477938 有的有，有的没有，找不到存放和删除的位置，谁知道呢？ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-05-04 17:03
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 还没到账 晚上没饭吃了
<AnyOneHere> harajuku: 到账了啊
<AnyOneHere> harajuku: 今早
<harajuku> AnyOneHere: 每次都比贵司玩一天
<harajuku> 晚
<AnyOneHere> harajuku: 啊...
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核是如何调用"zswap_writeback_entry"的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477939 内核是如何调用"zswap_writeback_entry"的? 看到如下定义: Code: static const struct zpool_ops zswap_zpool_ops = {    .evict = zswap_writeback_entry }; Code: static int zswap_writeback_entry(struct zpool *pool, unsigned l
<^k^>  ─> ong handle) 但我grep -r evict或zswap_writeback_entry 整个内核代码,没有发现? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05 …
<onlylove> harajuku: 你居然18点还没下班
<roya_> gnome 16.04是用wayland吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • tar.gz解压问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477940 wt@wangtao:~$ cd /home/wt/下载 wt@wangtao:~/下载$ ls nautilus_nutstore_i386.deb wps-office_10.1.0.5444-a20_i386.deb nutstore_linux_dist_x86.tar.gz youdao-dict_1.1.0-0-ubuntu_i386.deb sogoupinyin_2.0.0.0072_i386.deb wt@wangtao:~/下载$ tar -xzvf nutstore_linux_
<^k^>  ─> dist_x86.tar.gz app-icon/ bin/ conf/ gnome-config/ gnome-config/autostart/ gnome-config/menu/ lib/ lib/native/ res/ a …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • bcache 注册backing设备失败?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477941 Code: root@debian:/tmp# echo /home/atom/swap_single > /sys/fs/bcache/register bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument 然后dmesg: Code: root@debian:/home/username# stat ./swap_single   File: ‘./swap_single’   Size: 4294967296   Blocks: 8388616   
<^k^>  ─> IO Block: 4096   regular file Device: 802h/2050d   Inode: 990234      Links: 1 Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  U …
<iMadper> test
<madbot> Hello, iMadper
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  20:37
<madbot> Hello, ubrl
<iMadper> hello
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  20:40
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求TEAMVIEWER11 FOR LINUX 破解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477942 使用的是LINUXMINT17.3,安装了teamviewer11，用了一段时间竟然提示我说疑似商用，5分钟断一次链接。唉系，，UBUNTU安装的时候并没有类似WINDOWS上面可以选择个人用户 不知道有没有破解补丁UBUNTU环境
<^k^>  ─> 下的？ OR 如何更改ID？ zz: lanlinlan — 2016-05-04 20:31
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> test
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  20:43
<onlylove> iMadper: 你开始玩bot了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 同事希望有人ping他的时候能收到微信提醒.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就弄一个玩玩.
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何mknod创建一个可以作为指定大小分区使用的块设备?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477943 如何mknod创建一个可以作为指定大小分区使用的块设备? Code: # mknod  ./swap_single_test b 0 0 mknod: ‘./swap_single_test’: File exists # fdisk -l ./swap_single_test fdisk: cannot open ./swap_sing
<^k^>  ─> le_test: No such device or address zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-04 20:41
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> madbot: hi
<madbot> what's up, iMadper
 * iMadper cinch 还可以
<roya_> gnome 16.04是用wayland吗
<iMadper> roya_: gnome还不够16.04. 也就3.
<iMadper> roya_: ubuntu到是有16.04. 但是ubuntu没可能用wayland. ubuntu在开发Mir.
<roya_> iMadper, 我现在刚装的1604，gnome
<roya_> iMadper, 记得哪里看到说gnome版的有waylan
<roya_> iMadper, 登录界面可以选择gnome clasic ，那我现在默认登录的不知道是不是wayland
<iMadper> roya_: 看进程, 跑的是x的进程还是wayland的进程.
<roya_> iMadper, 恩，是Xorg
<iMadper> roya_: 那就是xorg呗.
<iMadper> wayland已经能用了? 还是得依赖xwayland吧.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Unity 8 不会成为 16.10 默认的桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477944 again. Unity 8 Won't Be the Default Desktop Session for Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/unity-8 ... 3631.shtml zz: NetDreamer — 2016-05-04 21:57
<roya_> iMadper, 不过变化真的好大，让我感觉是wayland，因为貌似没之前15.10那样界面卡卡的
<iMadper> roya_: 你之前用过wayland没?
<roya_> iMadper, 我之前用的ubuntu应该不是gnome的，我后来有用wayland，就是感觉wayland显示效果好多了，才想安装的，正好1604出来的，据说这个gnome版本的有自带wayland，所以才安装
<iMadper> roya_: 据说? 没听说过诶...
<roya_> iMadper, 记得了，在omgubuntu那个网站看的
<roya_> iMadper, empathy这东西怎么用？看介绍是im
<iMadper> roya_: 就是pidgin的翻版.
<roya_> iMadper, pidgin最初还用过可以上irc
<roya_> iMadper, 这个就不知道了，如果linux下能有大家通用的im就好了
<roya_> 谁用的empathy，加我
<roya_> chromium没自带flash？
<iMadper> roya_: 不带.
<iMadper> roya_: chrome才带.
<iMadper> madbot: test
<iMadper> madbot: ..
<roya_> iMadper, 软件商店没有chrome,只有chromium
<iMadper> roya_: 我知道.
<roya_> iMadper, 搜索flash也没结果
<iMadper> roya_: sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<iMadper> roya_: 这么简单的问题, 自己google: 1. how to install chrome on ubuntu  2. how to install falsh player on ubuntu
<iMadper> s/falsh/flash/
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 添加源 出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477946 Code: k@k-Aspire-E1-471G:~/FeelUOwn-master$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plushuang-tw/uget-devel [sudo] k 的密码： Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/urllib/request.py", line 1243, in do_open     h.request(req.get_method(), req
<^k^>  ─> .selector, req.data, headers)   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/http/client.py", line 1106, in request     self._send_req …
<roya_> iMadper, 新系统，ooxx都没配置，以前用过的忘了命令。。。。这个版本很不错，也不用设置源，上面网站502了
<roya_> iMadper, omgubuntu那篇文章我找到了！
<iMadper> roya_: 以前的版本现在安装也不用设置源了, 去年开始国内有cdn了.
<roya_> 原来是(Optional) experimental Wayland session
<roya_> iMadper, www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/see-whats-new-ubuntu-16-04-flavors-screenshot
<roya_> iMadper, 之前看的翻译的
<iMadper> roya_: 现在wayland还是个残废, 默认启用wayland的话就没人敢用这系统了.
 * iMadper 最近三五年内不看好wayland和mir.
<roya_> iMadper, 我自己试用了下，我非常喜欢阿
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 添加源 出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477949 Code: k@k-Aspire-E1-471G:~/FeelUOwn-master$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plushuang-tw/uget-devel [sudo] k 的密码： Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/urllib/request.py", line 1243, in do_open     h.request(req.get_method(), req
<^k^>  ─> .selector, req.data, headers)   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/http/client.py", line 1106, in request     self._send_req …
<iMadper> roya_: 然而你用的还是xorg啊.
<iMadper> roya_: 喜欢有啥用.
<roya_> iMadper, 很早就听说了，那时候没尝试，还是比较守旧的
<roya_> iMadper, 现在是在用x但我要装wayland的
<roya_> iMadper, 既然说是optional，我就去找找看，
<iMadper> roya_: 找吧.
<iMadper> roya_: archwiki是你的好朋友
<roya_> iMadper, 用过wayland就回不去了，在我破电脑上wanland显示效果好多了，
<roya_> iMadper, 印象最深的就是可以旋转窗口阿！
<iMadper> roya_: 有啥用?
<roya_> iMadper, 有那啥搜索镜像没有？
<iMadper> roya_: 没.
<onlylove> 旋转窗口？
<onlylove> 那是啥，xrandr？
<roya_> onlylove, 我想随便哪个wayland视频都会演示这个的，你搜索下
<onlylove> roya_: 老实讲，我并不关心……
<iMadper> 旋转窗口的作用到底是啥啊???
<roya_> onlylove, 你。。。。不关心问啥。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能住在空间站,没有引力没办法站直, 总是歪着飘着, 就觉得旋转窗口之后角度调整到合适的, 会比较舒服了吧...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得就像旋转显示器那样的……
<roya_> 不关心猜测下也是可以的
<iMadper> madbot: test
 * iMadper 最终还是决定用clojure来写了. 
<onlylove> iMadper: haskell吧？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不喜欢.
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> madbot: 说真的, 你丫现在有点儿傻.
<iMadper> madbot: ...
<iMadper> test
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  22:49
<roya_> 感觉最近irc也很热闹了，以前这里都没人说话，官方的#ubuntu也很不错哦，刚刚就有人解决了我的问题，如何安装wayland
<iMadper> roya_: 09年我来的时候这里更热闹
<roya_> flash还没安装好，55%，cdn不给力阿
<onlylove> iMadper: 本来今天打算看python的irc bot的，结果不小心看到了haskell的
<roya_> 这madbot是谁的，怎么重复我的话
<iMadper> roya_: flash你从cdn拿到的是installer. installer会从adobe官网下载flash. 所以是没有cdn的.
<onlylove> roya_: iMadper 那逗比的
<iMadper> onlylove: https://github.com/Raynes/irclj  这个简单好用. 你看那个example, 就三行.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - Raynes/irclj: A simple and small IRC library/bot framework written in Clojure.
<roya_> iMadper, 不要像#archlinux-cn那样机器人满天飞就行
<iMadper> roya_: 我就测试的时候放这里. 以后都放公司的irc里面.
<onlylove> iMadper: coljure……
<roya_> iMadper, 哟，公司没有比irc更好的im吗？
<iMadper> onlylove: https://github.com/cinchrb/cinch/   这个也行. 最近我评估了这两个库
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - cinchrb/cinch: The IRC Bot Building Framework
<onlylove> roya_: 你去#linuxba 看看，那边的bot
<iMadper> roya_: 我入职过两家公司, 这两家公司都用irc作为主要的沟通手段.
<onlylove> iMadper: ruby啊，不错
<roya_> onlylove, linuxba就那么几个人，
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个ruby库设计的真心完善.
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥各种irclib……
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 需求大吧.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我倒是觉得是irc简单，实现方便……
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是好用的lib还是很有必要的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你看看ruby的那个库就知道了. 实现的很精致.
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后一改，发现，哎呀不错，就改上瘾了，今天添点，明天添点
<onlylove> 为毛我不自觉的点进去看test case了！
<roya_> Experimental wayland session is now available. Install gnome-session-wayland and then select "GNOME on wayland" from login screen (Only works with OSS GPU drivers).
<roya_> 这是不是说没有独显就没戏了？
<iMadper> roya_: 你怎么得出这个结论的?
<roya_>  OSS GPU是什么鬼
<roya_> 百度下啥都没有
<iMadper>  open source software?
<onlylove> roya_: 开源驱动
<iMadper> 开源GPU驱动?
<onlylove> roya_: 你要看到后面有个drivers
<roya_> 哦？！
<roya_> GPU不是说要独显？！
<onlylove> roya_: 不要看到GPU就以为是硬件，要看全，gpu drivers
<iMadper> roya_: gpu就是gpu, 跟是不是独立的没关系.
<onlylove> roya_: 你看不起intel的核显还是怎么着
<roya_> 我不懂这些硬件
<onlylove> roya_: GPU就是显卡
<roya_> 但知道独显比核显好应该是把
<onlylove> roya_: 不管是独立的，集成的还是虚拟的
<onlylove> roya_: 你听说过vmware的GPU么
<iMadper> roya_: 你是jusss嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不像
<iMadper> 哦, 胡建人, 那不是jusss
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 不是.
<roya_> ya
<roya_> 又黑我大 胡建
<roya_> 两位都只北京人？！
<onlylove> 地址显示而已，骚年
<roya_> 恩，在北京的不一定是北京人，是这意思
<roya_> flashplayer终于安装完成，FF可以了，但chromium还是不能看，算了，反正我是FF
<kenifanying> roya_, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, 你需要这个
<onlylove> roya_: chromium是pepper-flash
<roya_> 可以了。不过chromium是不是和chrome一样，字体很虚不好看，
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何彻底禁止Linux的OOM Killer?zram交换设备还有很多空闲空间,就被kill了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477954 如何彻底禁止Linux的OOM Killer?zram交换设备还有很多空闲空间,就被kill了 通过dmesg确认,确实发生了OOM被kill的进程总是iceweasel(firefox) 内核版本: Code: Linux debi
<^k^>  ─> an 4.5.0-0.bpo.1-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 4.5.1-1~bpo8+1 (2016-04-20) i686 GNU/Linux 3.16内核貌似不会OOM,即使系 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 添加源 出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477955 Code: k@k-Aspire-E1-471G:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plushuang-tw/uget-devel [sudo] k 的密码： Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/urllib/request.py", line 1243, in do_open     h.request(req.get_method(), req.selector, req.d
<^k^>  ─> ata, headers)   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/http/client.py", line 1106, in request     self._send_request(method, url …
<Josh4all> 早安，越南！
<BeeBuu> 傻B了吧,没人理
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 挂载不了TF卡？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477956 使用dd命令制作live usb。系统挂载不了TF卡。（换了N张TF卡，都是一样！） 不过，GParted分区编辑器，可以识别出TF卡。 是什么原因？ zz: liveusb — 2016-05-05 10:39
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 早, 菊苣
<yuning> BaoZiComprador, MangHuoEr, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6cc64abegw1f3k8j9oxbsj20ci0m875w.jpg
<Guest73843> python
<MangHuoEr> BaoZiComprador: 你这个名字是要做啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: google keep 不支持 sub list 不好玩
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu tweak停止维护和下载了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477957 今天想下载ubuntu tweak，登录网站发现已经打不开了，看到作者发布声明，已经停止维护和下载了。。。。。。 zz: zviki — 2016-05-05 12:14
<huntxu> BaoZiComprador: .
<BaoZiComprador> huntxu: .
<onlylove> BaoZiComprador: 来一屉包子
<BaoZiComprador> onlylove: ♨
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<yuning> BaoZiComprador, http://emojipedia.org/hot-springs/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: ♨️ Hot Springs Emoji
<yuning> onsen
<Josh4all> ZFS系统是给4GB以上内存的人用的吧
<BaoZiComprador> yuning: 🍲
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: ...
 * MangHuoEr 移动打电话掉线的问题能破么？
<darklight> hi
<ubrl> darklight:点点点.  14:03
<BeeBuu> manghuoer:肯定能
<MangHuoEr> volte ? cc harajuku
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么pid/oom_adsj,生效的数值比设定的要差一个?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477958 为什么pid/oom_adsj,生效的数值比设定的要差一个? 例如: Code: root@debian:/proc/1337# echo '2' > ./oom_adj root@debian:/proc/1337# cat ./oom_adj 1 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-05 14:05
<harajuku> m
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 掉线?
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 掉到2G, 那是得靠VoLTE
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 对啊，昨天跟人打电话的时候， 想上网查个东西，发现不能上网
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 电信同理, 只有联通有比较广的3G
<MangHuoEr> 恩， 好像 3G 不会有这种问题
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 因为3G的通话还是传统意义上的通讯方式, 而LTE是网络报文
<harajuku> 也就是VoLTE, 现在移动VoLTE搞得很好
<MangHuoEr> 开通体验一下去
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你的手机支持?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 恩
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 发KTVOLTE到10086就好
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 啥手机?
<itsang> hi, 很高兴加入大家
 * harajuku afk
<Niac> ...
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 14.04无法使用vi问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477959 报错信息如下： Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 224: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed! 系统是： Linux elinktek95 3.19.0-43-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 31 15:44:49 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86
<^k^>  ─> _64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 请问如何解决？ zz: yhm2046 — 2016-05-05 14:46
<harajuku> http://www.smzdm.com/p/6116149/
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 移动端，新低价:RICOH 理光 GR II 便携数码相机 3988元包邮_京东优惠_什么值得买
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: ...
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 菊苣你要玩相机了? 这个不适合你.
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 不啊
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 穷 玩不起摄影
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 恩.
 * BaoZiComprador 伐开心! 
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 咋了又
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: bug太多啊
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 这有啥压力, 分给HWE啊
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: hwe现在没人做蓝牙相关的东西啊.
<BaoZiComprador> ypwong:  ^^
<ypwong> BaoZiComprador, oh 你是？
<BaoZiComprador> ypwong: 就不告诉你
<ypwong> @_@
<harajuku> ... ...
<harajuku> ypwong: 来了啊, 周末去hackthon么?
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 不要毁我
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 我觉得你说得对. 起表率作用.
<ypwong> BaoZiComprador, 蓝牙有别的team做
<ypwong> harajuku, 应该去不了
<BaoZiComprador> ypwong: 但是 harajuku 说所有bug都可以分给hwe
<ypwong> 北京就俩人..
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 我那是在吐槽你... 你还好意思说
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 口亨, 你觉得我会不好意思???
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: 分给 MangHuoEr
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 你就会捏软的
<ypwong> BaoZiComprador, 让你老板招人啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 他说你软
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 他怎么知道你软
<MangHuoEr> 啥
<harajuku> huntxu: 你总是很及时
 * huntxu 好像知道了什么
<BaoZiComprador> ypwong: 正在招
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我也 bug 多啊
<huntxu> harajuku: 不客气，我是宋江
<MangHuoEr> 最近好穷，有啥羊毛么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • xp双系统重装xp后，grub系统引导修复找不到ubuntu所在分区怎么回事！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477960 新手中的新手希望多指教！ zz: 张丽玲 — 2016-05-05 15:28
 * ooOO_OOoo 色象又换啥名字了
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 大象这次名字比较危险
<onlylove> BaoZiComprador: 首席召唤你
<BaoZiComprador> ooOO_OOoo: .
<ooOO_OOoo> BaoZiComprador: 早
<harajuku> BaoZiComprador: ooOO_OOoo 早
<harajuku> liuxg: 周末hackthon有没有美女?
<liuxg> 好像有呢,你是?
<harajuku> liuxg: 我是你的粉丝
<BaoZiComprador> liuxg: 我也是你的粉丝
<liuxg> harajuku, 是吗?你是冲美女去的吧 :)
<MangHuoEr> 有美女？
<liuxg> BaoZiComprador, harajuku你们都要来啊.听说真有美女的.不骗人啊
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 有啥东西送么
<BaoZiComprador> liuxg: harajuku 不喜欢美女, 喜欢你
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 有很多奖品吧,你们去看看我们的活动行,手机/平板/键盘/包等等
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 有链接么
<harajuku> liuxg: 我去围观一下, 看看美女, 不会写代码
<liuxg> BaoZiComprador, 不会吧,我们都喜欢美女啊 :)
<BaoZiComprador> harajuku: 蛤老板又谦虚了
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 那个包好得么，做志愿者能给u
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 做志愿者能给包不
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/beijing-hackathon/,你看看啊
<BaoZiComprador> liuxg: 只去看看美女能给Tee不?
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 04 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/beijing-hackathon/,%E4%BD%A0%E7%9C%8B%E7%9C%8B%E5%95%8A -- unhandled response
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 或者， 你拿包来我给你换个显示器 lol
<BaoZiComprador> MangHuoEr: liuxg 已经买了显示器了吧
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 你是说真的吗?
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 给包就换
<liuxg> BaoZiComprador, 显示器贵啊,你不划算.
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 节操
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我机器多啊
<harajuku> liuxg: 他是跟你"换"着用
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 唉不是， 包得给我啊
<liuxg> harajuku, 好啊.你们如果能出好应用,到时送你一个就得了:)
<MangHuoEr> 要是会写应用我还出显示器干嘛
<harajuku> liuxg: 我不会写代码, 我只是去看美女 和 BinLi
<MangHuoEr> liuxg:  你看那些东西你得找人搬过去吧
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 显示器的诱惑还不够啊
<BaoZiComprador> yuning: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/61e8a1fdgw1f3kfdquoafg208c065qv5.gif   凌波微步重现江湖
<ubrl> BaoZiComprador: ⇪ image/gif
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 是的,好像已经找人了哦.能来就有礼品啊. harajuku 你怎么听起来像是同事啊?
<harajuku> liuxg: 粉丝啊, 不是同事
<liuxg> harajuku, 你到时来,我们认识一下哈
<BinLi> liuxg: harajuku 你认识的
<harajuku> \o/
<harajuku> BinLi: 别闹
<liuxg> BinLi, 是谁啊?
<BinLi> liuxg: 猜
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 换不换
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 急求一个 ubuntu 背包
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 你什么显示器?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 要不要把你的显示器麦了
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 带 touch 的，带音箱的
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 我可以给你搬过去
<liuxg> MangHuoEr,不要骗我啊,让人心痒痒的:)_
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我的?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 对啊，你的被我没收了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 目前为止没人接盘，估计贵组忘了
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 背包有多余的不嘛
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 你先告诉我你是谁?
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 你认识的显示器最多的人是谁
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 桌上机器最多的显示器最多的
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 哦,是用两个显示器的人吗?
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 这就猜到了
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 你到时来,细聊啊:)
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 啊，不会写应用啊
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 好多开发者都是现场学的.
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 缺志愿者么， 顺便去看妹子
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 我可以帮人现场装 ubuntu 啊 ...
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 好像请了一个.当然是人越多越好啊. BinLi上次得了一个呢
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 现场装ubuntu^
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: BinLi 会写代码啊，当然没问题
 * harajuku 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 给个包我给你借个显示器用给你搬过去～～～
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 是借给我用啊
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 你装好环境,到时说不定就可以发力了 :)
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 别介啊
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 那么重的显示器我给你搬过去多重呢
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 是啊,挺麻烦的哦.现场可能用不上啊.
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 啊，啥， 你让我给你搬到中关村 ......
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 你真有触屏的啊?
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 借公司的嘛
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 之前在我旁边地上放着
<liuxg> MangHuoEr, 我现在有一个屏了.触屏的还真没有用到过.
<MangHuoEr> liuxg: 怪不得你没动力换了，原来已经买了啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 教你ubuntu16.04安装ubuntu-tweak  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477961 众所周知 ubuntu-tweak 相当于windows界里的优化大师. 在14.04之前有些系统设置 比如更换主题啊 grub2的美化啊 实用的文件夹右键脚本功能啊 和清理垃圾啊 等等 还是比较实用的一个工具软件. 可
<shengyao> yuning: http://putian.huanxi.me/
<ubrl> shengyao: ⇪ 莆田系医院查询
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7722.html 在我床上干什么 : 妇人在公园里一张长椅上坐下,四顾无人,便把腿伸直放在椅上松驰一下。过了一会,一个乞丐走到她面前说道:"相好的,一起散步如何?""你好大的胆子,"妇人说,"我可不是那种勾三搭四的女人！ ""那么,"乞丐说,"你在我
<^k^>  ─> 床上干什么?"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！ubuntu系统 两个无线网卡网络如何优化？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477962 系统Ubutnu 16.04 desktop 64位 笔记本f31 网卡1：intel pro/wireless 3945 网卡2：realtek rtl8191s 一个网卡当掉，另一个网卡不工作。 如何让两个网卡同时工作，当掉的网卡如何
<^k^>  ─> 自动连接。 图片是在ubuntu 下，网卡的一些信息。 2016-05-05 20-22-58屏幕截图.png 2016-05-05 20- …
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 看视频时，整个画面可能会随机的莫名卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477963 问题： 看视频时，整个画面可能会随机的莫名卡死 我觉得这个问题不太容易能够被很好地描述出来，因此，我尽量用语言表达清晰一点 我使用Chromium浏览器在线观看需要flash插
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 看视频时，整个画面可能会随机的莫名卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477963 问题： 看视频时，整个画面可能会随机的莫名卡死（这个画面不是单指的浏览器中的视频画面部分，而是整个屏幕界面都是卡死的状态） 我觉得这个问题不太容易能够被很好地
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 lts，可以用dd命令制作可启动 live usb？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477964 TF卡 zz: liveusb — 2016-05-05 21:36
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • windows10下如何安装Ubuntu双系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477965 如题！在网上找了教程，自己下载了ubuntu14.0.4，使用推荐的那什么引导图形化软件，添加进去后，引导项是有了，但是引导不起来安装包 zz: Deepvalleys — 2016-05-05 22:08
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安不上cura 求大神告知有什么办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477966 想在bantu上用cura，但总是安不上，显示此软件来自第三方，可能含有非自由组件，这是什么原因呢？，现在急切需要用cura啊，但安不上，求帮忙！！！！！ zz: ezreal mou —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-05-05 22:13
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-06
<kk> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Maya FOR linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477975 想询问下ubuntu下MAYA的安装，最好有安装经历的朋友指点一下，现在能勉强启动软件但是激活出错，谢谢 zz: Mr_Sywey — 2016-05-06 8:22
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Maya FOR linux - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<darklighting> 早上好！！！
<BeeBuu> 都好
<lanbing> Ha~
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/ 无法编辑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477977 需要解锁BIOS高级功能 下载了16.04版本 无法编辑/sys/firmware/efi/efivars/下面的文件 请问这是什么原因腻 什么版本能够编辑 是不是新版本内核 加了什么权限之类的啊 zz: renyi1986 — 2016-05-06 9:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 没了ubuntu-tweak，该如何删除旧内核？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477978 /boot单独分区300M，感觉不够用啊。 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?tit ... iant=zh-cn 使用里面的命令出错，该咋整？ Code: tz@utz:~$ sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!\(`uname -r`\|generic-.*\)\) [sudo]
<^k^>  ─> tz 的密码： sudo: aptitude：找不到命令 zz: tang.zhe — 2016-05-06 10:35
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 早
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 乐乐早，这么早就送快递来啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 乖
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 你脑子进水了？
<MangHuoEr> 北京邮政速递朝阳路区域分公司工体营投部安排投递，预计23:59:00前投递（投递员姓名：丁乐乐13641104583;联系电话：18911238
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你这种调戏手段, 怎么千人斩的........
<MangHuoEr> |||
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • ubuntu 16.04 desktop 使用svn，每次都提示输入密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477979 没找到16.04的板块，就在新版块发问了，想必16.10也有这个特性 用远程securecrt连接shell，用svn update的时候，每次都提示输入密码，没有像原来的版本一样提示保存密码。 在图形桌
<^k^>  ─> 面内，打开终端，svn up的时候会弹出一个图形的密码输入框，似乎把密码保存到“密码和 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • ubuntu 16.04 desktop 使用svn，每次都提示输入密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477980 没找到16.04的板块，就在新版块发问了，想必16.10也有这个特性 用远程securecrt连接shell，用svn update的时候，每次都提示输入密码，没有像原来的版本一样提示保存密码。 在图形桌
<^k^>  ─> 面内，打开终端，svn up的时候会弹出一个图形的密码输入框，似乎把密码保存到“密码和 …
<harajuku> cherrot: 好久不见啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何设置定时休眠和唤醒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477981 ubuntu12.04如何设置定时休眠和唤醒啊，求帮助，查了两天了没弄懂 zz: xuyy — 2016-05-06 11:02
<MangHuoEr> cherrot: 好久不见啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 14.04能用微信吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477982 16.04里有微信了，能装到14.04里吗？ zz: cuijw — 2016-05-06 11:16
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<huntxu> harajuku: 靠手段千人斩没啥了不起，只靠脸能做到才服
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得 harajuku 靠脸应该OK
<harajuku> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/498971.htm
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 微软福特以28亿美元估值投资云软件公司Pivotal_IT与交通_cnBeta.COM
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐什么时候来北京?
<roylez> harajuku: 木有人出机票啊
<harajuku> roylez: 让你老板在北京搞sprint啊
<roylez> harajuku: 这圣光闪耀的天空，这华丽川流的交通，公司负担不起啊
<harajuku> roylez: 今天空气很好
<roylez> harajuku: 就在今天~
<harajuku> bluezd: 老司机, 好久不见啊
<bluezd> harajuku: 好久不见啊
<bluezd> harajuku: 最近忙不啊？
<harajuku> bluezd: 基本没忙过 哦弥陀佛
<harajuku> bluezd: 最后去哪了?
<bluezd> harajuku: 做开发去了
<harajuku> bluezd: 服务器内核, 高端!
<bluezd> harajuku: 高端啥，啥都得整
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 哪个是madper?
<harajuku> bluezd: 啥都会才高端啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 他今天没在线吧
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 都没上班
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 贵司好爽
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 想叫他来拜 bluezd , 竟然不在
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 明天去hackathon么?
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 拜不撸
<^k^> MangHuoEr: ok bluezd => 拜不撸
 * bluezd 拜 MangHuoEr 
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 薅不到包啊，不去了
<MangHuoEr> liuxg 呢
<bluezd> harajuku: powerline-shell 用过吗
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 来玩玩嘛
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你也去？
<harajuku> bluezd: 咩, 我这个人简约低调
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 周末你不用去驾校？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我去围观 驾校估计月底才上车
<MangHuoEr> 这么难排啊？
<bluezd> harajuku: 嗯，也是。我一直想配一个，但是死活在我的终端里面就不好用
<bluezd> vimpowerline 也不行
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不难 就是人太多
<harajuku> bluezd: vim在用airline
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 你的终端字体得用有 patch 的嘛
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: 用了
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: https://github.com/powerline/fonts
<harajuku> 懒得改字体 =,=
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<bluezd> 换个终端就好用
<bluezd> harajuku: 在学车啊
<harajuku> bluezd: 是, 还没上车呢
<bluezd> harajuku: 我也刚学
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: xterm?
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: xterm 试过了，不行。我用的是 rxvt
<MangHuoEr> imagebin 挂了？
<harajuku> 早挂了
<harajuku> http://picpaste.com/
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: https://imagebin.ca/v/2ctVBFcLxuy1 我的显示成这样
<ubrl> bluezd: ⇪ Imagebin - Somewhere to Store Random Things
<nyfair> wtf
<MangHuoEr> 我用的也是 airline
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 这显然就是字体不对啊
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 没有那个箭头的字体嘛
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: 对阿，但是我换过好几种字体了，都不行
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: http://picpaste.com/scrot-sPo0fpEW.png
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: xterm*faceName: DejaVu Sans Mono for Powerline:size=11
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: 试了，还是不行
 * harajuku brb
<bluezd> harajuku: 最近开球没
<MangHuoEr> 额？
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 那那那
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: let g:airline_powerline_fonts=0 吧
<MangHuoEr> powerline 也有一样的配置好像
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 把这个箭头的字体关掉，至少花里胡哨的颜色还在
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: 我的现在就是这样，颜色在，箭头给去掉了
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: 恩，总比现在显示一个方框强
<MangHuoEr> bluezd: fc-list 看看字体是不是缺了？
<bluezd> MangHuoEr: 不缺，安装的时候已经 fc-cache 了
<MangHuoEr> 好吧
<harajuku> bluezd: 开球?
<bluezd> harajuku: 看球
<bluezd> 欧冠
<harajuku> bluezd: 皇马晋级我不开心
<bluezd> harajuku: 唉，拜仁没晋级
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<bluezd> harajuku: gfrog 在哪发财呢？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • WIN7+ubuntu双系统，点击系统设置的关闭直接退到登录界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477983 主系统WIN7, 用easyBCD2.2装的ubuntu 14.04, 只要打开系统设置，设置完成后，点击关闭，就会退到登录界面－>输入密码进系统的界面 有遇到过的没？ zz: middin — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 5-06 15:02
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu16.04 拯救conkycolors NETWORK IP显示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477984 以前14.04基本根据http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=313031 来配置的conkycolors 更新到16.04后,由于16.04改变了以往网卡的称谓 eth0 变成了enp4s0f1 wlan0变成了wlp3s0 导致conkycolors network显示不了
<^k^>  ─> 当前IP和上传下载流量了. 我们找到 ~/.conkycolors 打开conkyrc 文件,同时打开终端,输入命令 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • WIN7+ubuntu双系统，点击系统设置的关闭直接退到登录界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477985 主系统WIN7, 用easyBCD2.2装的ubuntu 14.04, 只要打开系统设置，设置完成后，点击关闭，就会退到登录界面－>输入密码进系统的界面 有遇到过的没？ zz: middin — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 5-06 15:13
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 救助，GRUB启动引导找不到WINDOWS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477986 请教各位高手，两块硬盘，一块用EUFI新安装UBUNTU,另一块用老式的方法BIOS安装WIN7，GRUB找不到WIN7.是不是，WIN7必须重新用EUFI的安装，GRUB才能找到WIN7? zz: honhen — 2016-05-06 16:01
<MangHuoEr> 芝麻分为啥涨这么慢
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 救助，GRUB启动引导找不到WINDOWS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477987 请教各位高手， 两块硬盘，一块用EUFI新安装UBUNTU,另一块用老式的方法BIOS安装WIN7，GRUB找不到WIN7.是不是，WIN7必须重新用EUFI的安装，GRUB才能找到WIN7? zz: honhen — 2016-05-06 16:02
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 救助，GRUB启动引导找不到WINDOWS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477988 请教各位高手， 两块硬盘，一块用EUFI新安装UBUNTU,另一块用老式的方法BIOS安装WIN7，GRUB找不到WIN7.是不是，WIN7必须重新用EUFI的安装，GRUB才能找到WIN7? zz: honhen — 2016-05-06 16:03
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 救助，GRUB启动引导找不到WINDOWS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477989 请教各位高手， 两块硬盘，一块用EUFI新安装UBUNTU,另一块用老式的方法BIOS安装WIN7，GRUB找不到WIN7.是不是，WIN7必须重新用EUFI的安装，GRUB才能找到WIN7? zz: honhen — 2016-05-06 16:06
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2721344
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 自编“没女朋友”系列数学趣题(2016年5月6日) - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，vlc段错误咋搞的
<nyfair> onlylove: vlc我只用过android版啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 就用mpv吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天突然想起装vdpau了但是vlc一直不配合啊……720和1080都OK，一到4K就傻眼了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后我又把vdpau-driver给卸载了……
<nyfair> onlylove: mpv的作者当年搞破解的时候还请教过我，人品挺好的，他的作品我觉得可以一试
<onlylove> 哦，那看起来可以试下……
<onlylove> nouevau可以硬解码不……
<nyfair> 不知道啊
<onlylove> 其实我倒是有Intel显卡的……
<onlylove> 直接用vaapi也不是不行
<nyfair> vaapi不是后来被vdpau合并了么
<onlylove> 私有驱动就是麻烦
<onlylove> 我搞不懂啊……
<onlylove> 看起来像vaapi可以用vdpau后端
<nyfair> 好麻烦的样子
<nyfair> 不过比mac好，mac才叫真坑爹
<onlylove> 算了，反正我也没4K显示器
<nyfair> gpuinfo看下，不是所有显卡都支持硬解4k的
<i12345678> onlylove: 你是想用vaapi还是想用vdpau?
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3525023374
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 果然windows的dxva比linux下的vaapi、vdpau高的不知哪里去了_linux吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 这个其实没办法
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 虚拟机下执行.bin文件出现错误，是怎么回事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477990 在双系统下执行这个.bin文件，可以安装。但是在虚拟机下安装这个.bin文件，出现错误，请问是怎么回事？？？？？？？ zz: chh0663 — 2016-05-06 16:24
<nyfair> 我看ffmpeg源码，现在应该已经没vaapi了啊
<i12345678> nyfair: 诶, 牛牛, vaapi已经被vdpau合并了??
<i12345678> nyfair: 那现在intel显卡用啥硬解啊?
<nyfair> i12345678: 不知道，linux人的事我不关心
<i12345678> ny
<i12345678> nyfair: o
<nyfair> i12345678: vaapi最新版本是12年发布的，你自己理解
<nyfair> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/vaapi/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /software/vaapi
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，gpuinfo是哪个套件里面的东西
<nyfair> 是个win32程序
<onlylove> 啊……我专门重启到linux下面……
<onlylove> 算啦，我想起来了
<onlylove> 再重启……
<i12345678> nyfair: 牛牛好棒
<i12345678> nyfair: 换成vdpau, 果然硬解成功
<nyfair> 永远不要看写gui的人写的wiki，虽然vlc主页写的i卡用vaapi，n卡用vdpau
<nyfair> 离开ffmpeg，vlc什么也不是
<onlylove> windows7尚且如此卡，如果我换了10，岂不是要崩溃
<onlylove> 重启下就这么麻烦
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，win10比xp还流畅
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，你要看啥信息，我把gpuinfo弄好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说10会疯狂读硬盘
<nyfair> 我有个很多年前的2g内存的notebook，就装了win10给我爸妈玩页游
<nyfair> 运行就好了啊
<onlylove> 嘛……7开机以后也就好了，就开机那一小会儿，特容易挂
<onlylove> 不知道是杀毒还是啥的关系
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，我好想记忆混乱了
<nyfair> 似乎不是gpuinfo
<onlylove> 那是啥……
<nyfair> onlylove: http://bluesky23.yukishigure.com/en/DXVAChecker.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ DXVA Checker
<onlylove> 这个……
<onlylove> 貌似我电脑有问题……
<nyfair> 没有.net?
<nyfair> 其实你告诉我什么显卡就行了
<onlylove> 我专门下过
<onlylove> 怎么可能没.net,好歹win7 sp1
<nyfair> win7似乎没有dxva2?
<nyfair> 我记不清了啊
<onlylove> 这东西我下载过
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似这次的不一样……好吧，需要看啥
<nyfair> h264 hevc之类的
<nyfair> 最好截张图
<nyfair> 就类似这种的 http://www.xdowns.com/soft/UploadPic/2011-11/201111221958473892.gif
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> http://img.vim-cn.com/8e/e54139365a8588b5dce97d5191d4e107d3664d.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<onlylove> 不伺候740M……
<onlylove> 我强制下试试……
<nyfair> 不用看了，肯定支持了
<nyfair> 740m是肯定支持h264 4k的
<onlylove> 软解啊软解，我啥时候能再换电脑……
<nyfair> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo#Feature_Set_D
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Nvidia PureVideo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> 嘛……总觉得微软那个解码器更好用一点
<darklighting> 星期五了，yeah
<onlylove> 又一周过去了，我依旧没找到工作……
<onlylove> 看来我要准备下复习下CAD回家画图去了
<darklighting> 还是当资本家好啊
<onlylove> Since April 2013[citation needed] nouveau also supports PureVideo hardware and provides access to it through VDPAU and partly through XvMC.[3]
<onlylove> 貌似nouveau也可以用硬解码
<darklighting> 那个开源驱动啊
<onlylove> 闭源驱动搞起来好麻烦
<darklighting> 那是
<darklighting> 我不想忍受不断升级的烦恼，所以我坚持win7
<darklighting> 到2021年
<darklighting> 看好10年后的reactos
<onlylove> 并不……
<onlylove> 我倒是觉得等待下一个公司崛起
<onlylove> 开源的能力实在有限
<onlylove> linux也是靠ibm这些大公司加入才有现在这样
<darklighting> 开源只是玩具，玩玩还行，linux也是靠商业才起家的
<onlylove> 所以等待下一个公司的崛起
<onlylove> 不知道现在这个阿三能把微软领到哪里去
<darklighting> win10已经偏离轨道了
<darklighting> 我感觉还不如鲍尔默
<darklighting> reactos 也何以学习Linux的商业模式
<onlylove> 不，鲍尔默会把微软搞死的
<onlylove> 你应该庆幸不是elop
<darklighting> haha
<onlylove> 如果是elop，现在估计真的可以给微软烧香了
<darklighting> windows业务盈利不足微软所有盈利的10% 现在
<onlylove> 老早就靠office了吧
<darklighting> 我觉得是时候让windows免费了。。。
<darklighting> 我觉得萎软不大能想得开
<darklighting> 话说人都去哪了，下班了。。。
<darklighting> ？
<onlylove> 嗯，大概吧，然后明后两天这边没人
<onlylove> 如果windows免费，linux桌面真没必要了，然后服务器端……
<onlylove> 大概……windows服务器也会一片一片的吧，现在已经这样了
<darklighting> 我大NT
<onlylove> 表示你NT越来越像Linux
<nyfair> onlylove: 然而win10最初1个月的确是免费的啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 不，你把win7激活升级可以洗白的
<onlylove> nyfair: 10貌似是认硬件
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过福利就到7月底就是了
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是盗版上去的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我对10感觉一般般
<onlylove> nyfair: 不好不坏
<nyfair> onlylove: 洗白盗版毕竟还是查得出的
<nyfair> 最早insider那是巨硬官方发码啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 无所谓了……我倒是记得我有个mak号还是啥，反正……能联网激活7
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要想想insider多痛苦
<nyfair> 当时网上还一堆人不信
<onlylove> 发码这个一直都有吧？
<onlylove> 我记得vista的时候我就知道了
<onlylove> 但是早期的10什么的，真的各种BUG
<nyfair> onlylove: 有啥痛苦了，我insider之前申请的，在win10发布前3天装了一遍，然后就直接升级正版了
<onlylove> 反正我当时用过win7 7100感觉不错
<onlylove> 那时候默认壁纸是张金鱼来着
 * onlylove 继续看python，理解data structures
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】新买的笔记本安装不了ubuntu16.04lts，总在ubuntu logo那里卡住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477991 新买的笔记本，机械革命X6TI，同方下面的牌子，无法装ubuntu16.04lts，不管是UEFI还是Legacy都一样，卡在刚启动时那个logo，不管用什么工具刻录的都这个
 * onlylove 发现自己的简历很受外包公司欢迎
<nyfair> 牛牛真厉害
<onlylove> nyfair: 求放过……
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说mplayer开发都去玩mpv了？有这么一说么
<nyfair> onlylove: 怎么可能
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦那又有人在胡言乱语了
<nyfair> onlylove: mplayer是ffmpeg的子项目，ffmpeg废弃mplayer，意思就是腾不出手
<nyfair> mplayer2 fork了mplayer，然后mpv又fork了mplayer2
<nyfair> mpv开发主力之一我还认识
<onlylove> 意思是，ffmpeg不闹内讧，就有人手了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 没，其实是mplayer早就没人想维护了，不就一个壳么，谁写都一样
<onlylove> ffmpeg的壳子么
<nyfair> 确切来说是ffmpeg decoder/demuxer的壳子
<nyfair> vlc的壳子还有encoder的功能
<onlylove> 欸，vlc可以encode?
<nyfair> 好像可以录像啊
<nyfair> 大概吧
<onlylove> 我就知道有个mencoder
<nyfair> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_45e6b24901013m8o.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ [转载]使用VLC media player录制屏幕_杨旭_新浪博客
<onlylove> 看起来不错
<onlylove> 关电脑吃饭去，肚子饿了
<AndroUser> 请帮帮我
<AndroUser> 今天我的Ubuntu突然无法进入图形模式了。
<AndroUser> 进入安全模式，但是无法安装 NVIDIA-364。
<AndroUser> 网络畅通。
<SpeakingClojure> AndroUser: 请定义 "无法安装"
<AndroUser> SpeakingClojure：您是机器人吗？我好久没来了，不清楚。
<SpeakingClojure> AndroUser: 不是机器人.
<SpeakingClojure> AndroUser: 我是在问你, 什么叫无法安装. 你用什么命令安装的, 报什么错
<AndroUser> failed to fetch HTTP布拉布拉布拉。
<SpeakingClojure> AndroUser: 你用什么命令安装的?
<AndroUser> 我没法ping Google，会不会是台式机的 DNS 的问题？
 * SpeakingClojure 为什么总要忽略我的话
<AndroUser> 抱歉，我打字速度慢。
<SpeakingClojure> AndroUser: 那你回答是或者不是.
<SpeakingClojure> AndroUser: apt install安装的?
<AndroUser> 用 apt-get 安装 nvidia-364*，显示 failed to fetch 。。。。
<SpeakingClojure> failed to fetch那句, 有说是404嘛?
<SpeakingClojure> 如果是404, 那么大概是你忘了做apt update了.
<SpeakingClojure> 如果不是404, 那可能是: 1. 你的网络有问题.  2, 你用的repo有问题.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • windows和linux哪个先装比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477992 第一次遇到这样的问题：dell的本本，win7自带被我立马用linuxmint格了，很久，大概3年没装win。前几天心情好，想装个win7玩玩专业软件，用pe做了U盘来ghost，想装到其中一个ntfs，开机看到
<^k^>  ─> win7引导，但死活就是停留在安装服务，不能起来！ mbr也被我重写，这下mint也进不去。pe …
<^k^> BinLi: 拜
<lcccg>  /msg NickServ REGISTER li4399li lichunguang007@gmail.com
<lcccg> 我好像意识到了什么
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核里list.h用WRITE_ONCE是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477995 内核里list.h用WRITE_ONCE是什么意思? 我输入的关键词生成搜索的页面 找到了如下两个结果: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3498 ... rnel-lists https://github.com/google/ktsan/wiki/RE ... WRITE_ONCE 貌似都是
<^k^>  ─> 说为了避免一些优化或 Miscompilation(意思是编译器Bug?) 但是为什么这里会
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-07
<odaiba> BinLi: 刚起床, 中午去赶趟么?
<ios> 烦
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样下载dd命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477997 只下载一个命令：dd，就可以了。 zz: liveusb — 2016-05-07 10:15
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 14.04用于android源码编译老是死机怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477998 用ssh连接用于多人编译，经常死机，请问应该查看哪个log信息解决？ echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/watchdog_thresh 我使用这个命令减少死锁时间好像也没有效果 zz: yhm2046 — 2016-05-0
<^k^>  ─> 7 10:46
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubrl> ubuntu-mate:点点点.  11:46
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Mozilla Firefox 浏览器 视频窗口化，推荐一个小插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477999 插件名字叫：火狐一键应用 2016-05-07 11-17-01屏幕截图.png 效果图： 2016-05-07 11-41-10屏幕截图.png 2016-05-07 11-20-14屏幕截图.png 2016-05-07 11-39-03屏幕截图.png 部分视频网站，可以
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 弱问为啥挂载点可以是none  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478000 之前一知半解地看过八哥的 《细说linux挂载——mount，及其他……》 ，但还是有个小白问题没搞明白。 比如说需要挂载的设备为USB的外接硬盘，文件系统为NTFS，在fstab写入： Code: LABEL=DRIVENA
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 16.04 安装php5时失败，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478001 apache2和mysql都已经安装成功 安装php5时发生以下问题 apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 没有可用的软件
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • android编译出现大量log问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478002 昨天编译完系统出现大容量的log文件，请问是怎么回事？ /var/log -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 38G May 7 11:51 kern.log -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 32G May 7 07:52 syslog.1 zz: yhm2046 — 2016-05-07 14:26
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • GParted分区编辑器，不可以更改卷标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478003 TF卡，原有卷标是：Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS i386 这个卷标有空格！ GParted分区编辑器更改卷标菜单是灰色，不可使用。 为什么，不可以用GParted分区编辑器更改卷标呢？ zz: liveusb — 2016-05-07 15:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • GParted分区编辑器，不可以更改卷标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478003 TF卡，原有卷标是：Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS i386 这个卷标有空格！ GParted分区编辑器更改卷标菜单是灰色，不可使用。 为什么，不可以用GParted分区编辑器更改卷标呢？ zz: liveusb — 2016-05-07 15:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • dd命令，用什么参数可以定义卷标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478004 dd制作live usb时，使用什么参数，可以定义卷标？ zz: liveusb — 2016-05-07 16:19
<ArchWave> 如果是ntfs的话可以使用ntfslabel进行修改。
<ArchWave> ext系列的可以使用e2lable
<a_good_funk> Hi  话说国内的黑客用IRC，都去什么频道？
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 国内黑客还用irc?
<loe> #python
<a_good_funk> SpeakingClojure: 你没觉得用Tencent的IM比较低级？被抓紧去就光荣说自己是黑客了？也就是个cracker吧。
<loe> part
<loe> part
<loe> name
<loe> names
<SpeakingClojure> ... ...
<SpeakingClojure> a
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 搞不懂你的逻辑
<loe> part #ubuntu-cn
<a_good_funk> ....
<a_good_funk> /part  用这个命令
<loe> names ubuntu-cn
<SpeakingClojure> loe: /names
<a_good_funk> SpeakingClojure: 刚才看了一篇博客 www.chinagfw.org/2016/04/blog-post_11.html
<SpeakingClojure> tl;dr
<a_good_funk> 确实略长
<a_good_funk> 感觉像是毛孩子写的东西。一点没有感觉。
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 想搞安全还是想做黑产?
<a_good_funk> 不知道
<a_good_funk> 找伙伴吧
<SpeakingClojure> ... ...
<a_good_funk> 不知道去哪里找伙伴
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 做安全应该去找个公司. 做黑产需要一个人做.
<a_good_funk> 看到博客写的，黑产来钱这么快，这么多
<a_good_funk> 看样子黑产能填满肚子？
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 黑产整条链子, 一堆人只能捡到别人不要的垃圾来吃.
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 做得好的人才几个? 这些人去正经公司做安全, 照样赚这么多.
<a_good_funk> SpeakingClojure: 看到博客里写的，有写人去了安全公司，用公司打掩护，继续赚黑产，赚的超多。
<a_good_funk> 不过，玩大了，就被抓了
<a_good_funk> 当然，只是某些人。
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 一堆只会攒肉鸡的所谓的黑客混的很差的.
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 转得多的那些人本来水平就很高, 去干点儿别的也一样赚钱.
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 我自己的几天主机天天被人用字典爆破, 你看, 现在还有这么低端的黑客就知道了.
<a_good_funk> SpeakingClojure: 主机被字典爆破的。应该是僵尸网络里面的bot做的。虽然低端，但是bot有的时候没什么用。也不让闲着。试试fail2ban，我也遇到这样的情况。成功阻击了。
<a_good_funk> 水平高的都去做什么方面的了？
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 几行脚本就屏蔽了, 没用别的工具.
<SpeakingClojure> a_good_funk: 去帮FBI破解iphone的密码锁了呗
<onlylove> SpeakingClojure: 我是说，你那bot搞定了？
<a_good_funk> onlylove: 什么bot？
<onlylove> a_good_funk: 和你没关系
<SpeakingClojure> onlylove: 怎么提醒私聊啊?
<SpeakingClojure> onlylove: 问题在这里...
<SpeakingClojure> onlylove: 貌似必须写成znc那种, 不然没办法处理别人跟我私聊...
<genophy> :-)
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox中共享目录的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478005 主机ubuntu14.04，virtualbox版本5，设置一共享文件夹 （1）用virtualbox装了个xp，共享目录正常使用 （2）用virtualbox装了个xubuntu14.04，增强功能安装正常，但重启后提示不能启动服务，共享目录也不
<^k^>  ─> 能用，提示没有权限 请教一下，xubuntu是怎么回事啊？ zz: cuijw — 2016-05-07 18:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乞讨 : 有三个乞丐在纽约地铁乞讨。第一个乞丐在杯子上写了个beg（乞讨）,一整天只要到几十元。第二个乞丐在杯子上写了个beg.com,结果一天下来要了好几十万,并且有人跟他商讨到Nasdaq上市的事宜。第三个乞丐写的是e-beg,结果IBM,Hp抢着要跟他结成战略联盟,并为他
<^k^>  ─> 提供免费顾问团……
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: ...
<harajuku> DawnDIY: ypwong 过夜不冷么?
 * SpeakingClojure 好像发现了什么不得了的事情.
<harajuku> SpeakingClojure: 今天去了hackathon围观
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: 猜到了.
<harajuku> SpeakingClojure: 也是听到了一些好玩儿的事儿
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: 比如?
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: a16g也去了???
<harajuku> SpeakingClojure: xg吓唬别人安卓机连上网就泄露信息, ubuntu是最安全的
<harajuku> SpeakingClojure: ypwong 后来去的, 没碰上
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: 别闹了, xg根本就不是在吓唬别人.
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: 他是真这么认为的
<SpeakingClojure> harajuku: 但是尽管如此, 我还是觉得xg是我们公司最可爱的
<harajuku> LOL
<onlylove> SpeakingClojure: 所以他深信自己没吓唬别人？
<DawnDIY> harajuku: 过夜没有妹子～冷啊～哈哈
<harajuku> DawnDIY: 签到的那个姑娘走了?
<DawnDIY> 走了～不知道明天来不
<harajuku> DawnDIY: 你可以加她微信问问
<DawnDIY> xg 刚才也在感叹，今晚没有妹子，可以随便。
<harajuku> 可以 随♂便
<harajuku> 空调关了吧 随♂便起来 冷
<DawnDIY> 说完，瞬间觉得好污
 * harajuku 锻炼去了, 本来半夜还想去逛逛, 现在不敢了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 分　类 : "伊万,你来回答,眼镜蛇属哪一类动物?"老师问。    学生想了想回答:"应属近视眼类。"
<luemiu> 哪们大神能帮我下到这个包啊 ？ google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb ？ 我在墙内 哎
<luemiu> 谢谢了
<onlylove> 墙里面有
<onlylove> http://www.onlinedown.net/soft/170949.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 谷歌浏览器Google Chrome For Linux 32Bit官方下载|谷歌浏览器Google Chrome For Linux 32Bit 52.0.2723.3 Dev最新免费下载 - 华军软件园
<luemiu> 非常感谢 感谢
<luemiu> Google killing Chrome for 32-bit Linux
<luemiu> 无语了
<thief_> 不能登google账户还怎么用chrome呢
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 搭載 Linux 4.3 的 Debian unstable 版本 i386 build 改為需要 686 等級 CP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478018 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... -i386-CPUs Debian's Now Require 686-Class CPUs 下述 CPU 型號 將不再獲得 i386 Builds 的支援 https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-a ... 00001.html Debia
<^k^>  ─> n i386 architecture now requires a 686-class processor The following processors, supported in jessie, are now unsppor …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 玩dota2，风扇无法置于最高速。导致不流畅。如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478019 大家好，16.04玩dota2的时候，即使团战，风扇无法开到最大的速度，以至于降频导致刚开始有110fps，达到后面只有20fps。 起初以为是显卡问题，于是专门在win10下
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何让系统默认启用一个较大的光标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478020 如题。如何让系统默认启用一个较大的光标？而不是每次都要进unity tweak里设置 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-08 9:51
 * ulot0 抱抱ubrl
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最接近的答案 : 孩子从学校回来,腋下夹着一本新书。"这是奖品,妈妈！ " "老师为啥奖你?" "因为上自然课。老师问鸵鸟有几只腿,我回答三条。" "可是鸵鸟只有两条腿啊！ " "是的,我现在也知道了。不过其他同学都回答四条,我是最接近的。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu mate 16.04 右上角network-manager图标不显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478022 删掉/var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state 重启network-manager也没用 网络倒是自动会连的，iwconfig也能看到信息，就是图标没了 特来求助 zz: buggy — 2016-05-08 12:18
<jianghuchuan> 为什么我终端的汉字总显示一般？
<jianghuchuan> 一半
<Radish_> 字体问题。换个字体
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！win10和Ubuntu16.04双系统安装出问题，安装完成要求重启，重启这一步卡住具体问题如下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478023 systemd-shutdown[1]:failed to finalize file systems,ignoring InFO:task plymouthd:20511 blocked for more than 120 seconds INFO:rcu_sched self-detected stal on cpu I
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘双系统安装求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478025 分别有两块硬盘，win7放在A硬盘上一直使用了几年。去年把Ubuntu安装到了B硬盘(所有安装)，通过BIOS把B硬盘设置为主盘引导。后来由于更新最新显卡(A卡›N卡)由于没有驱动的问题，把删Ubuntu删了。
<^k^>  ─> 等到下一个版本的Ubuntu发布后又想重新安装Ubuntu。于是就出现如下问题：1安装过程就字 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘双系统安装求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478026 分别有两块硬盘，win7放在A硬盘上一直使用了几年。去年把Ubuntu安装到了B硬盘(所有安装)，通过BIOS把B硬盘设置为主盘引导。后来由于更新最新显卡(A卡›N卡)由于没有驱动的问题，把删Ubuntu删了。
<^k^>  ─> 等到下一个版本的Ubuntu发布后又想重新安装Ubuntu。于是就出现如下问题：1安装过程就字 …
<WL_mutou> 嗨，下午好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 安装后只能打开终端，桌面应用打不开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478027 未安装intel显卡驱动，只装了Qt5.6，OpenGL这些。请问这种问题怎么解决呢？ zz: jackass1 — 2016-05-08 16:27
<darklighting> 今天星期天
<darklighting> no one？
<darklighting> still no one....
<puer> 有没有人在使用irssi
<hoxily> puer: 推荐hexchat
<ishamo> Ubuntu下修改IP地址一般需要加sudo权限，有没有不加sudo权限的方法？非root用户。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc关于没有输出语句进行输出的问题求大鸟解答  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478028 我在学习操作系统管道模块的时候被要求打如下代码： //包含所需头文件 #include<sys/types.h> #include<sys/stat.h> #include<fcntl.h> main() { char buffer[80]; int fd; char *FIFO; //删除FIFO文件
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • dd制作完成后，挂载不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478029 1.先卸载u盘，再执行dd。是不是？ 2.dd后，点击主文件夹目录，会这样？ zz: ksoopys — 2016-05-08 21:40
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "乐于助人" : 一男子对清结工说:要是没有我们这种乱丢垃圾的人你们早该下岗了, 是我们养的你,我这叫乐于助人。 清结工说:明天我去火葬场工作没人死我就要下岗了, 你那么乐于助人,要不你死一次！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 笔记本（双显卡，双硬盘）安装Ubuntu问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483744 曾经试过很多次，每次都是那几个问题，一开始卡界面，写上--no modeset可以安装，安装完又进不去。 我的电脑是雷神911m黄金版，显卡GTX960m和i7核显，自己装了个固态，现在W
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • win10和ubuntu16双系统，重装ubuntu16后ubuntu系统不能进入，出现grub  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483746 我是直接进win10把ubuntu的两个盘给格掉，然后重装ubuntu，然后在重装的时候它竟然没有检测到我的win10,然后我选其他选项重新挂载/，/swap和/home。安装完成后就
<^k^>  ─> 进不了ubuntu，只出现grub，求大神！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-01 12:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • win10和ubuntu16双系统，重装ubuntu16后ubuntu系统不能进入，出现grub  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483748 我是直接进win10把ubuntu的两个盘给格掉，然后重装ubuntu，然后在重装的时候它竟然没有检测到我的win10,然后我选其他选项重新挂载/，/swap和/home。安装完成后就
<^k^>  ─> 进不了ubuntu，只出现grub，求大神！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-01 12:08
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 重装ubuntu16后不能进入系统，进入了grub  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483750 我装的是win10和ubuntu16双系统，然后重装ubuntu16,我的做法是进win10格掉ubuntu的两个盘，然后重新安装ubuntu，奇怪的是在安装过程中，它竟然检测不到我装有win10,然后我选了其他选项，重
<^k^>  ─> 新挂载/，/swap，和/home分区，安装成功后进bios改变系统启动顺序，选为ubuntu，但它停在gr …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16不能进系统，停在了grub  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483753 我装的是win10和ubuntu16双系统，然后重装ubuntu16,我的做法是进win10格掉ubuntu的两个盘，然后重新安装ubuntu，奇怪的是在安装过程中，它竟然检测不到我装有win10,然后我选了其他选项，重新挂载/，
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16不能进系统，停在了grub  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483754 我装的是win10和ubuntu16双系统，然后重装ubuntu16,我的做法是进win10格掉ubuntu的两个盘，然后重新安装ubuntu，奇怪的是在安装过程中，它竟然检测不到我装有win10,然后我选了其他选项，重新挂载/，
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请问xmind8怎么安装和删除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483755 在官网上下载了xmind8,不过是zip的压缩文件，请问怎么安装它和删除 统计信息: 发表于 由 liaosw97 — 2017-05-01 14:57
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请问xmind8怎么安装和删除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483758 在官网上下载了xmind8,不过是zip的压缩文件，请问怎么安装它和删除 统计信息: 发表于 由 liaosw97 — 2017-05-01 14:58
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<woops> hello , i need help about netease-cloud client on ubuntu --which one client provided by netease to choose ?
<woops> anybody ?
<woops> hello , i need help about netease-cloud client on ubuntu --which one client provided by netease to choose ?zz
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • apt-get install 的LUA为什么SO和头文件是带版本号的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483759 我安装的是5.3-dev 版本,哪个版本是不带头文件的? 难道我还要自己去链接一次吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2017-05-01 19:45
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • -Wl,-rpath= 选项有几个加不进来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483761 我在CENTOS7.3 x64 下面编译运行正常,在UBUNTU 17.04 下面不对,提示我 ./ServiceApp: error while loading shared libraries: libManagePool.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 我吧SO全部放在 MQService_Share
<^k^>  ─> d 然后用命令 -Wl,-rpath=./MQService_Shared ....为啥区别这么大啊 是版本号太高了导致兼容问题? …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 挂载点稍微多点系统就几乎卡死?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483762 挂载点稍微多点系统就几乎卡死? 例如: Code: sudo mount -B ./ ./ 执行约二十几次,系统就明显卡了 感觉好像是指数程度的速度将低,一开始几乎没感觉,后面几次就卡的越来越明显 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-01 21:32
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness> 有在日的吗？
<jackness> 想问问在日开发的情况
<jackness> gfxmode：在吗？
<jackness> yunfan:大神 在吗？
<jackness> 晕啊 熟悉的ID好少啊
<jackness> 曾经这里可是万事通啊
<abc_> jackness: 这里已经沉寂好久了
<jackness> abc_：我记得13年的时候 我在IRC天天这边大神高谈阔论 非常惬意的
<jackness> abc_：天天听大神说东西 获益良多
<abc_> jackness: 15 年这里就没什么人说话了，前几个月间歇性活跃，然后就一直是这样了
<jackness> abc_:多虑的我担心是不是我的原因
<jackness> abc_：以前这里还是非常热闹的 大部分时间都是
<abc_> jackness: =_= 当然不是你的原因
<abc_> jackness: 现在就剩 kk 在推帖子讲笑话了
<jackness> abc_：kk？机器人啊 晕死
<abc_> jackness: _(:з」∠)_
<jackness> abc_：有时候很莫名的 我在这里问问题都有人叫我看心理医生 所以老感觉我到哪里都有人盯着
<abc_> jackness: ...
<jackness> abc_:经历使然 我也是没办法
<jackness> abc_：问你个问题
<abc_> jackness: 请讲
<jackness> abc_：你去过派出所刷身份证吗？
<abc_> jackness: 没有
<jackness> abc_:改天你去刷一下看看，我很奇怪，我的身份证可以把我所有开房记录刷出来
<jackness> abc_：但是我问其他朋友 他们好像都没有
<abc_> jackness: 我还是学生，经历没有这么丰富……
<jackness> abc_：开房又不是什么坏事 都是我女朋友 我只是觉得我的情况有点特殊
<abc_> jackness: 我没说是坏事情，只是说我没有这方面的经验，更不了解
<abc_> jackness: 你不要太敏感
<jackness> abc_：别的人都不记录开房记录 偏偏记录我的 我有点悲剧
<abc_> jackness: 早日找行内的问问
<jackness> abc_：没事 我就是特别敏感的人
<abc_> jackness: 我先睡了，明天还要交论文
<abc_> 晚安
<jackness> abc_：我并不认识行内的人
<jackness> 晚安 我也去睡了
<jackness> 反正irc也没人聊
<wa> ?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • xfce环境普通用户无法打开新立德软件管理器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483763 安装了xfce桌面环境,偶然发现无法打开新立德软件管理器,具体如下: 一.普通用户进入Mate桌面环境 1.依次点击:应用程序-->系统-->新立德软件包管理器,输入密码,成
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-02
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 为什么只有"ls -a /dev/md*"不报告"No such file or directory"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483764 为什么只有"ls -a /dev/md*"不报告"No such file or directory"? Code: $ls -a /dev/zram* ls: cannot access /dev/zram*: No such file or directory $ls -a /dev/md* .  .. $ 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-
<^k^>  ─> 02 9:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • arp命令获得的mac地址错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483765 我运行arp命令获得的信息如下： 地址 类型 硬件地址 标志 Mask 接口 202.73.16.54 ether c4:ca:d9:35:06:08 C enp4s0 202.73.17.60 ether c4:ca:d9:35:06:08 C enp4s0 202.73.17.59 ether c4:ca:d9:35:06:08 C enp4s0 202.73.16
<^k^>  ─> .58 ether c4:ca:d9:35:06:08 C enp4s0 202.73.17.2 ether c4:ca:d9:35:06:08 C enp4s0 202.73.16.5 ether c4:ca:d9:35:06:08 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 测试了一下zram的并行效果,貌似几乎不需要同时设置多个zram作为swap?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483766 测试了一下zram的并行效果,貌似几乎不需要同时设置多个zram作为swap? 测试了多次,均没有什么明显的速度变化 不知是否是心理作用,感觉符合硬件核心数量的
<^k^>  ─> 效果(直觉上)平均来说最好 但只有一个也没差多少(不知是否是硬件太烂无法充分体现多 …
<PsserKkK>  上午好各位
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 如何在linux上编译软件的Windows版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483769 1、已经安装了交叉编译器mingw-w64 Code: apt-get install mingw-w64 2、configure时已经设置了--prefix指向mingw-w64,是否设置--host和--enable-threads无关。 Code: ./configure --prefix=/usr/x86_64-w64-mingw32 [--host=x86_
<^k^>  ─> 64-w64-mingw32][--enable-threads=windows] 3、使用默认参数make Code: make 问题 生成的软件还是只能在 …
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 请教，如何在fvwm下让打开的程序在指定的屏幕位置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483771 请教，我使用fvwm，我想让每次打开emacs，它都靠右上角。这如何做到？多谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iheaing — 2017-05-02 13:23
<jackness> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  13:44
<jackness> 我说话怎么就点点点了
<lishoujun> 在
<jackness> 你好
<jackness> lishoujun：你对赴日IT有了解吗？
<lishoujun> 没有
<lishoujun> 有好机会可以带带我
<jackness> 额，不知道这里有没有做赴日IT的啊
<jackness> 没什么好机会 工资非常低
<jackness> 我也是朋友说试试看而已
<jackness> 我朋友才税后30几万日币一个月
<jackness> 以前这里很多大神全球跑的 现在都不说话了
<jackness> huntxu:大神 在吗？
<yunfan> jackness: 税收30几万 还不如上海了
<jackness> yunfan：你好 大神
<yunfan> jackness: 一点也不好 诶
<jackness> yunfan：怎么了，你属于我为数不多能算眼熟的ID了
<yunfan> jackness: 不好就不好呗 混吃等死
<jackness> yunfan：大神，如果真想去日做，您有什么建议？
<yunfan> jackness: 没啥建议 能留着就别回来 还有 注意做好副业 代购+梯子
<yunfan> jackness: 你有什么路子么
<jackness> yunfan：一个朋友在日的派遣公司做大型在日派遣工作
<jackness> yunfan:想把我和另一个朋友都派出去日
<jackness> yunfan：我一个高中同学也在日
<jackness> yunfan：我也算是做过java开发二把刀，也想浑水摸鱼去日
<lishoujun> jackness: 有多余的名额么 有什么要求呢？
<jackness> yunfan:知道我的人 都知道我英语专业毕业 日语二外 日语水平其实一般 所以这次主要靠朋友了
<jackness> lishoujun:你也想去？
<lishoujun> 考虑出去有些日子了  但是日文完全不懂
<yunfan> jackness: 完全没日语的可以去不
<abc_> 完全不会日语，只会摸鱼能去不？
<lishoujun> 哈哈哈
<yunfan> md 日本离上海比北京还近 干嘛另外搞个语言
<jackness> 日语其实不难学 我大学混得太厉害
<jackness> 每次日语课我都不在
<jackness> 去啪 所以日语是我这辈子唯一补考过的科目
<yunfan>  不要扯没用的 回答我的问题呢 对日语有没有级别要求
<yunfan> 另外 发不发绿卡什么的
<jackness> 有要求 三级以上吧
<yunfan> ok 绿卡呢
<jackness> 说是工作满5年混个公民
<jackness> 没意思的 公民
<yunfan> 还好拉 你看 回国方便 网络又自由
<jackness> 签证一次签三年
<yunfan> 文化圈还是东亚 多好
<jackness> 也是 日本朋友挺多的
<abc_> 应该学学日语了
<yunfan> 离家近嘛
<jackness> 但是我同学说非常辛苦的
<yunfan> 去了美国就麻烦了
<yunfan> 怎么个辛苦法 不就是加班么
<jackness> 他现在月薪50W日币
<jackness> 项目忙的话 周末要加班的
<abc_> jackness: 相当于国内的什么水平
<yunfan> 说得好像国内it不加班一样的
<yunfan> 你就当去了华为不就行了
<jackness> 国内一样加班
<jackness> 华为我就做过外包
<jackness> 其实很爽 没太加班
<jackness> 外包在华为就是二等公民
<yunfan> 我是没指望了 我没日语等级 也不搞java
<yunfan> 就等你去了日本搞代购和梯子批发
<yunfan> 到时候可以考虑搞个生意做做
<jackness> yunfan：你搞什么的？大神
<jackness> 代购我朋友已经在做了
<yunfan> jackness: python  clojure也可以
<yunfan> 你去了也可以做
<jackness> 上次我还帮他做产品表格的
<jackness> 但是似乎日本在国内并没有很好的声誉啊
<yunfan> 只要有人买 你管那么多
<jackness> Python这些前途很好啊 待遇只会比赴日好吧
<jackness> 我最多买点冈本其他保健品什么的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> 前途好的 大家都来做 就做烂了
<yunfan> 最后就跟java一样了
<jackness> 额。。。
<yunfan> 浙江省现在把python列到计算机教材里考察了
<jackness> 这么牛逼
<yunfan> 我估计再过七八年 会有百万python程序员了
<yunfan> 到时候就不值钱了
<jackness> Python我略有接触 我一直觉得很冷门的技术啊
<yunfan> 所以我再考虑要不要去做培训班给小孩子补课 哈哈
<yunfan> 没办法 最近几年火起来了
<jackness> 发展太快也是好事
<yunfan> 是啊 那你打算什么时候去
<yunfan> 我得加你微信 到时候贩梯子
<jackness> 那个朋友3号回来结婚 5号回日本搞这个事
<jackness> 问题是我不确定我一定能去啊 我也很担心
<jackness> 我另一个朋友说机会很大
<yunfan> 不去也是个路子
<jackness> 我以前搞过梯子 自己搞得玩 还卖出过几百块钱
<jackness> 没很大市场
<yunfan> 那看你怎么玩
<jackness> 梯子是vps吗？
<yunfan> 还可以卖反向梯子
<yunfan> 给日本动漫迷卖贵国的梯子用来看b站
<huntxu> jackness: 能去还那么多讲究
<yunfan> 互通有无
<huntxu> 始终无墙就是件好事
<yunfan> huntxu: 刚交的女朋友 嘛 人家分得细
<jackness> 我靠，B站弹幕是中文的
<jackness> huntxu：大神，你好 你的ID我也有点熟悉
<jackness> 你和yunfan我都有点熟悉 好像13年见过的
<huntxu> 无墙无霾，还想有什么要求
<huntxu> 难道担心辐射
<yunfan> 我一直就在这
<yunfan> huntxu: 还是香港好 呵呵
<yunfan> 快把微信给我
<jackness> 我一来担心去不了，二来担心被骗
<jackness> 微信tjh-zyx
<huntxu> jackness: 那看你的朋友多可靠了
<jackness> 那个是下划线
<yunfan> 骗你去做搬尸体的？
<jackness> huntxu：他是一直在日本的 以前日本上学的
<jackness> huntxu：贷款30年已经买了房
<yunfan> 国内买?
<huntxu> jackness: 这和你那个朋友干什么没关啊，是他有多可靠的问题啊
<huntxu> 如果他不骗你或者能确保你出去后的情况我觉得还行，剩下的就靠自己了
<jackness> 他在日本买的房
<jackness> 利率比国内低点
<jackness> 人应该是可靠的人
<jackness> huntxu：大神，人家技术要求会不会很高啊，我该做点什么准备
<yunfan> jackness: 这个你放心 如果你技术不行 你朋友也不会把你弄出去
<yunfan> 我听说日本程序员有很多奇葩的
<jackness> 我那个朋友他属于日语厉害的人 他技术什么都不懂 但是税后34万
<jackness> 买房每月只要付10万
<yunfan> 没打算买房
<jackness> 那个赴日为什么有契约和正社员的说法
<jackness> 你们了解吗
<NWMonster> 一般赴日都是派遣社员
<jackness> 我知道 但是我同学是正社员
<jackness> 他说如果是契约的话 工资更高点
<NWMonster> 是的，但是没保障。
<yunfan> NWMonster: 你路子挺野啊
<NWMonster> 正社员辞退很麻烦的在日本，一般本土日本公司不辞退正社员。
<NWMonster> 外资在日企业比较屌，说开就开，企业文化不同吧或许
<NWMonster> yunfan: 是的，非常野
<yunfan> NWMonster: 怎样 最近在哪里发财
<NWMonster> yunfan: 在鹅厂搬砖啊
<jackness> 哎 希望我有好运气
<jackness> 不知道我该准备点什么 大神们给点建议
<NWMonster> jackness: 我觉得还是学一下日语吧。
<jackness> 好吧 也是准备之一 但是我就是记不住片假名 日了狗了
<NWMonster> 不要单独记忆，最好根据词汇来记忆。
<yunfan> NWMonster: 那你怎么了解这么多对日的
<NWMonster> 多记住几个词，片假名就好记住了
<NWMonster> yunfan: 留学日本6年
<yunfan> NWMonster: 额 女朋友找回来了么
<jackness> 嗯 好的 补考的时候我死背了几十个日语单词 方法是抄写400遍
<jackness> 结果及格了
<NWMonster> yunfan: 。。。。。我正在用女朋友打字啊，两个都健全。
<jackness> 开始撸铁
<yunfan> NWMonster: 我记错了 想到了 cheroot
<jackness> 哈哈哈 可怜
<yunfan> 一入鹅厂深似海 从此萧郎是撸人
<NWMonster> =.=!
<yunfan>  NWMonster 女王monster?
<NWMonster> ...North West
<yunfan> 别别 小爱好不要害羞嘛
<NWMonster> 那我应该改名叫SMonster
<jackness> 哈哈哈
<jackness> 抖M？
<yunfan> 没关系 你改
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蜜月 : 孩子:"妈妈什么叫度蜜月?" 妈妈:"就是我和你爸爸结婚后一起去旅行,很好玩的。" 孩子:"我去了么?"妈妈:"当然去了！ "孩子:"我怎么不知道?"妈妈:"你还小嘛,当时是你爸爸带你去的,是我带你回来的。" 
<jackness> 我有高中同学也在鹅厂
<jackness> 做网页游戏的好像
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  16:42
<jackness> retest
<sjd_zeus>  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<sjd_zeus> 😉
<jackness> test
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  16:44
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O，好久没来这里溜达了
<jackness> sjd_zeus:你这个ID我不熟悉
<sjd_zeus> 正常啊，我17年都没出现过
<sjd_zeus> 15 16年的时候玩的多
<jackness> 13年好像也没出现过
<sjd_zeus> 可能吧，不记得了
<jackness> 不过我的记忆力也没那么好 也就发言多的人 感觉眼熟而言
<jackness> 而已
<jackness> 锻炼结束
<jackness> 准备吃大餐
<perr> 为啥用chrome看youku,报restart chrome to enable adobe flash player?
<perr> 但看bilibili一切正常啊
<perr> iqiyi也正常
<jackness> 我试了试 优酷只是跳出来要允许运行而已
<jackness> 之后也是正常观看
<perr> 我这不跳啊
<jackness> 那你要不要重新安装下chrome
<perr> archlinux,最新的了,能回退么?
<jackness> 你要不去论坛发个贴吧，我计算机属于垃圾水平
<lishoujun> bilibili已经用html5 播放器了  不用flash（直播除外）
<perr> iqiyi呢?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness> 那似乎还是flash没有安装的问题？
<jackness> huntxu：大神，吃饭了
<widon> widon@widon-X555YI:/usr/class/cs143/cool/bin/i686$ ./spim
<widon> bash: ./spim: 没有那个文件或目录
<widon> widon@widon-X555YI:/usr/class/cs143/cool/bin/i686$ ls ./spim
<widon> ./spim
<widon> 大家遇到过这种情况吗？执行这个文件的时候报没有那个文件或目录
<widon> 我用ls可以看到这个文件
<jackness> widon：去论坛发个贴吧，相对来说比较快，而且可以保留下来帮助更多的人
<widon> 应该是没有装32位运行库
<jackness> Linux我懂得很少
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18781.html 我不紧张 : 我朋友的糗事,是个女生。她考驾照的时候特别紧张,就怕过不了,手握方向盘握的特别紧。监考的看她紧张就说:别紧张！她回了句,我不紧张,他们说把监考的当条狗做在身边就行了
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 17.04 x64 怎么设置coredump 生成到应用程序目录啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483773 ulimit -c unlimited 没有效果 不知道生成到哪儿去了 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2017-05-02 21:02
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • ubuntu终端无法插入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483774 一个bug 新下载的最新版本在终端里 有时可以插入有时不行， 我装了好几次 统计信息: 发表于 由 张旭东 — 2017-05-02 21:58
<widon> 有人知道正则表达式<y>x是什么意思吗
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-03
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • tdbtool在store时如果key包含空格等特殊字符该怎么输入?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483777 tdbtool在store时如果key包含空格等特殊字符该怎么输入? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-02 23:54
<sjd_zeus> 早上好啊
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:25
<troysung> 哈
<troysung> 终于能发中文了
<sjd_zeus> why?
<troysung> as before,i use irssi in phone
<sjd_zeus> irssi 太费电了，我之前在手机上用过
<troysung> 换成水果穷人机
<troysung> 用mutter
<lishoujun> 早
<troysung> å¹²
<sjd_zeus> 什么叫水果穷人机
<sjd_zeus> 穷人用不起水果机，譬如我
<jackness> test
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  09:46
<jackness> retest
<jackness> 再test
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 脑袋的作用 : 有个新兵分不清前后左右,军官见他这样笨,便对他说:记住:凡事都要学会动脑筋,否则真主给你一个脑袋干什么?新兵立即答道:为了戴帽子。
<quiescence> test
<ubrl> quiescence:点点点.  11:17
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 升级报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483779 今天升级系统，升级后出现错误信息，但是能正常启动和使用，不知道有影响没有，机器不是EFI引导 Code: 在处理时有错误发生：  grub-common  grub2-common  grub-pc-bin  grub-pc  lightdm  resolvconf  udev  sane-utils  the
<^k^>  ─> rmald E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 统计信息: 发表于 由 风软农夫 — 2017-05-03 …
<Isolde> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cRjmCRrz
<troysung> 太太太斯特
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 报仇 :     一天馒头把拉面惹急了,拉面怒火中烧,把馒头"抽"了一顿。馒头不服气,找来花卷和包子,商量要报仇,于是他们三个到街上去找拉面。这时方便面走过来,馒头叫到:"就是这小子！上！ "于是不等方便面反应过来,就不分青红皂白揍了方便面一顿。方便面好委屈
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 避孕 : 妈妈问五岁小女儿 : 你今年想要什么生日礼物 ? 小女儿即答 : 我要一盒避孕药! 母亲即问 : ?! 你要来做什么 ? 小女儿 : 我已经有四个洋娃娃,不想再要了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rISIeAfZAABFU8lN8K8AALrHgGpdvcAAEVr356.jpg 晚上穿这样的衣服,很迷惑人哟！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 如何修改切屏时的icon？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483780 如题，16.04 unity 可以在应用列表里看到 webwxgetmsgimg.jpg 1730472397.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 TianyiZhang1118 — 2017-05-03 20:46
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何学习嵌入式arm+linux？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483781 目前985研究生在读，控制专业，比较坑的是导师是搞机械的，在教研室帮老师做自动化设备，但是感觉到做这东西实在没啥前途，在完成任务之余，所以只能自己想方设法学点东西。之前一
<^k^>  ─> 直用的的stm32，后来接触了UCOS II，进而现在萌生了搞嵌入式arm+linux，估计以后就往这方面 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-04
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • dpkg-reconfigure询问时的背景颜色如何设置?纯蓝感觉很刺眼  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483784 dpkg-reconfigure询问时的背景颜色如何设置?纯蓝感觉很刺眼 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-04 6:09
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 有用debootstrap装过Lubuntu的吗?鼠标不工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483785 有用debootstrap装过Lubuntu的吗?鼠标不工作 dmesg_boot.txt Xorg.0.log.txt xsetpointer_output.txt Xorg分辨率也默认没能识别正确 tty字体看起来也很诡异 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-04 9:2
<^k^>  ─> 7
<jackness> test
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  11:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求教关于codeblocks运行时的黑窗口字体太小的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483786 我用codeblocks写c程序，运行的时候的窗口不可以像windows一样右键调大小，请问大神ubuntu里面怎么调控制台字体大小啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjw1542254356 — 2017
<^k^>  ─> -05-04 10:51
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness_> hao xiang you kan dao shu xi de ID
<jackness_> time to have lunch
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 解决dell（戴尔）7559，笔记本双显卡无法关机和重启的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483787 经过多种尝试，终于解决了个人笔电无法关机重启，显示cpu stack的问题。 系统：ubuntu16.04 笔记本体内：dell7559：双显卡（核显加nvidia独显） 启动方式：uefi单系统
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • vim8.0重装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483789 ubuntu16源码编译了vim8.0，但是不支持python和python3,现在想卸载和重装，怎么办急！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-04 13:34
<jackness> 吃个饭回来 结果熟ID看不到了
<jackness> 悲剧
<jackness> 不知道 有在ubuntu下用mysql的大神吗？
<jackness> yunfan: 在吗？
<jackness_> ....
<jackness_> test
<ubrl> jackness_:点点点.  14:20
<jackness_> 有在线听歌的软件吗？
<jackness_> test
<ubrl> jackness_:点点点.  15:49
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于 /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 里面空白的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483790 我今天用vmware安装了Ubuntu 17.04，想在ubuntu下设置vpn连接发现是灰色的，网上看教程想设置，结果 /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 里面空白。我该怎么办
<^k^>  ─> 呢？是不是在虚拟机里面的系统无法设置VPN呢？请教各位！谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 j …
<jackness_> 关于vpn的连接 server只能是一个吗？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness_> 不错哦 搞定了 谢谢vicky
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：GTX1080TI 驱动无法安装的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483791 我试了2种方式安装drivers： 1. 从nvidia官网下载run驱动文件安装NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-381.09.run： a. 安装前清除所有nvidia驱动，关闭 x server sudo service lightdm stop b. 运行命令sudo./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-381.0
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让水流走 : "爸,你干吗愁眉苦脸的?"     "难道你没看见船头有漏洞,水直往舱里淌吗?"     "别急,我们只要在船尾凿个洞儿,水不就流走了吗?"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 l2tp vpn如何连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483793 如题，有一个softether配置的l2tp vpn server，跑在vps虚拟机上，该vpn通过windows 10，android手机，苹果手机都可以顺利连接。 在ubuntu 16.04里该如何连入该vpn？ 尝试过安装network-manager-l2tp，试
<^k^>  ─> 过几种配置连接vpn均失败。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leslielg — 2017-05-04 21:38
<jackness> yunfan: 人呢？
<perr> jackness: 到archlinux-cn来
<perr> jackness: #archlinux-cn
<cherrot> yunfan: 你是不是谎报年龄了
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • win10下virtualbox安装ubuntu server 16.04如何在win10下访问ubuntu中的服务？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483796 我宿主机是win10，virtualbox5.1.2 在virtualbox中安装ubuntu server 16.04 我想从win10中访问ubuntu server中的nginx（当然已经配置好了，在ubuntu里是能访问的） 按网上的很
<^k^>  ─> 多教材设置VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet或bridge都是无法访问ubuntu server里的服务 有人配置过么 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • win10下virtualbox安装ubuntu server 16.04如何在win10下访问ubuntu中的服务？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483798 我宿主机是win10，virtualbox5.1.2 在virtualbox中安装ubuntu server 16.04 我想从win10中访问ubuntu server中的nginx（当然已经配置好了，在ubuntu里是能访问的） 按网上的很
<^k^>  ─> 多教材设置VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet或bridge都是无法访问ubuntu server里的服务 已经能相互pin …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：不能匿名登录win10共享  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483799 如题 已安装smb，win7的共享可以登录，但是win10的共享会显示如图 ps：win10已开始guest账户 统计信息: 发表于 由 zerr0 — 2017-05-05 10:35
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 扫兴的丈母娘 : 新婚宴毕,亲朋散场,小两口手拉着手进得洞房,正欲行事。但听有人敲门,新郎不悦,只听丈母娘在门外说:"姑爷,你先出来一会！" "真扫兴！"新郎生气地打开闩紧的门。 只见丈母娘手里拿着一团毛线正在打毛衣。 新郎问:"妈什么事,这么急?" 丈母娘说:"
<^k^>  ─> 我在帮我小孙孙打毛衣,想让你看看,喜不喜欢这个色?要是不喜欢我明天就去换。"
<TK_> 大佬们，请教个问题，安装openssl后，在/etc/ld.so.conf中配置了库文件位置，Nginx报nginx: /usr/local/openssl-1.0.2k/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by nginx)
<TK_> google and baidu了很久没解决，有遇到过的吗
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 大神来,win10更新后不显示grub2直接进windows  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483800 win10更新后不显示grub2直接进windows.如果想进入ubuntu需在开机前不停按F12.然后选择ubuntu才能显示grub2的紫色菜单界面. 统计信息: 发表于 由 hnjzrw — 2017-05-05 14:58
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 包的"推荐"和"建议"中的'|'是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483802 包的"推荐"和"建议"中的'|'是什么意思? Code: Depends: lxpanel, pcmanfm, lxde-session Recommends: gksu, lxterminal | x-terminal-emulator, notification-daemon, xscreensaver Suggests: firefox-esr | firefox | www-browser, lxde, lxla
<^k^>  ─> uncher 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-05 16:07
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [已解决]包的"推荐"和"建议"中的'|'是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483802 包的"推荐"和"建议"中的'|'是什么意思? Code: Depends: lxpanel, pcmanfm, lxde-session Recommends: gksu, lxterminal | x-terminal-emulator, notification-daemon, xscreensaver Suggests: firefox-esr | firefox | www-browser,
<^k^>  ─> lxde, lxlauncher Fri May 5 16:16:02 CST 2017补充: Code: root@debian:/# aptitude --disable-columns show lxde-core P …
<Isolde> test
<ubrl> Isolde:点点点.  16:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 终端里 ./ 执行程序提示“没有这个文件或目录”但里面有这文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483804 ubuntu17.04 64位。 cd 到文件夹里，‘./’执行程序提示没有这个文件或目录，但ls显示里面有这程序，将文件直接拖到终端里可以执行，这个该
<^k^>  ─> 怎么解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2017-05-05 17:35
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何配置 SSH 免密码登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483807 SSH 是用于管理与服务器通信的加密协议。当你使用 Linux 服务器时，你的大部分时间有可能都花费在通过 SSH 连接到服务器的终端会话中。 尽管有许多不同的通过 SSH 登录服务器的方法，但在这
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 本人写的一个反向VPN软件--“FCN一键接入”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483808 “FCN一键接入”是一款傻瓜式的一键接入私有网络的工具, 由服务端和客户端组成，目前支持Linux/Windows系统，FCN通过互联网将客户端和服务端联系起来，使得用户可以在任意联
<^k^>  ─> 网的机器上，接入运行服务端机器所在的局域网网络，FCN使用反向UDP/TCP数据连接方式工 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox 在线浏览PDF文件崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483809 我是个新手，按网上安装Adobe flash 插件，在线看PPSTV、优酷是可以了， 但是看这种网页就不行：http://news.10jqka.com.cn/field/sn/20170504/10533647.shtml 请大神帮手！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzs_jz — 2017
<^k^>  ─> -05-05 20:57
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 更新源后的情况  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483810 请看： jz@jz-ThinkPad-T400:~$ sudo apt-get update 命中 http://mirrors.163.com trusty/main i386 Packages 命中 http://mirrors.163.com trusty/restricted i386 Packages 命中 http://mirrors.163.com trusty/universe i386 Packages 命中 http://mirrors.163.com tr
<^k^>  ─> usty/multiverse i386 Packages 命中 <a cla
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为何lxde-core推荐lxterminal但安装时不提示会安装?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483811 为何lxde-core推荐lxterminal但安装时不提示会安装? aptitude -P install -r lxde-core: Code:   bzip2{a} ca-certificates{a} cpp{a} cpp-6{a} dbus-user-session{a} desktop-file-utils{a} dh-python{a} dictionaries-common{a}
<^k^>  ─> distro-info-data{a} dosfstools{a} eject{a}   emacsen-common{a} exfat-fuse{a} exfat-utils{a} file{a} fuse{a} gconf-s …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在已是双系统情况下,再次安装UBUNTU需要注意那些?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483812 本人新手,昨天按照教程成功安装了基于W7下引导Ubuntu的双系统,不知道是自己安装的错误还是其他情况,每次启动Ubuntu,都会有产生问题的提示.就在刚刚,直接崩溃了.我只是
<^k^>  ─> 查看一些设置和图标,熟悉系统的基本操作而已! 一时间内心也是崩溃的. 现在想安装16.04 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-06
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有关AMD驱动器的最新发展（牵涉到 Ubuntu 17.04)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483813 有关AMD驱动器的问题有了一个最新的发展： 《Ubuntu 17.04以前》 我们可以用GCN 1.2 作为AMD处理器的分界点。 AMD GCN 1.2 以前的叫做“旧机器”（legacy machine），只能使
<^k^>  ─> 用 AMD Radeon 驱动器（利用reverse engineering 开发出来的），AMD 最新的开源驱动器 amdgpu （及 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 16.04 拨PPTP后，不使用VPN连接里面指派的DNS?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483814 如题，使用 Network Manager 拨的 PPTP 发现连通PPTP后，并不使用 PPTP 连接指派的 DNS /etc/resolv.conf 始终指向 127.0.1.1 （应该是 dnsmasq-base 提供的吧？dnsmasq 也没去使用 V
<^k^>  ─> PN 指派的DNS？） 不过我手工编辑 /etc/resolv.conf ,指向 VPN 里面的 DNS 好使。 问题是每次拨 V …
<Isolde> 早上好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助，lightdm没办法切换桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483815 我用的ubuntu16，想把unity换掉，安装了gnome-shell后重启电脑，然后在lightdm里点那个图标切换桌面，本来应该是这样的 但是我的电脑上列表是灰色的，不能正常显示，后来装了xde还是不行。请教大家
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zaqwsx626 — 2017-05-06 10:47
<djwraith> can someone verify whether www.seznam.cz is (in)accessible from within continental china?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 去大便 : 去大便,蹲式的,完事后发现没带手纸,想想用手指弄干净算了, 结果大便很黏,于是使劲的甩想将其甩掉,手指打到蹲坑的边缘,好痛,条件反射的用嘴含住手指…… 悲剧！！！
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • Ubuntu使用快捷键执行shell脚本时没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483816 # 系统：Ubuntu16.04 LTS # Shell: * 把shell脚本放在 /bin/ 目录下，在命令行任何目录下都可以执行 * 在自定义快捷键命令：输入命令 cmd 或 加上绝对路径 /bin/cmd 都不行 * 有没有少做了什么？或者
<^k^>  ─> 做错了什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 wq2414745457 — 2017-05-06 13:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16安装nvidia显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483817 我的是ubuntu16,显卡GF710M，想装caffe，想换个显卡驱动，但在设置里面切换nvidia340.102驱动等了一个晚上都不行，请问有什么方法可以安全地切换为独显驱动。下面是我的当前配置 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel
<^k^>  ─> Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT In …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 禁止Mysql开机启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483818 我的电脑是Ubuntu16.04，安装了mysql数据库，怎么样让它在开机的时候是关闭状态的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guluo — 2017-05-06 16:17
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 运行W3AF的时候python报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483820 见代码： 一直提示让我upgrade，我升级过后查看pip版本，还是1.5.4,求助！ Code: root@wlp2s0-computer:/opt/w3af# ./w3af_gui An old pip version was detected. We recommend a pip update before continuing:     sudo pip install --upgrade pip
<^k^>  ─> root@wlp2s0-computer:/opt/w3af# sudo pip install --upgrade pip Downloading/unpacking pip from https://pypi.python.or …
<Isolde> djwraith: i can't access this site
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问是否有方法把系统所在的整个硬盘备份呢，做成iso那种  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483821 小白想学习机器学习，花了一周的时间才把环境配置好，害怕一不小心手滑弄坏了。。。想请教下是否有方式把整个硬盘空间都备份下来呢？等下
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16安装nvidia显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483822 我的是ubuntu16,显卡GF710M，想装caffe，想换个显卡驱动，但在设置里面切换nvidia340.102驱动等了一个晚上都不行，请问有什么方法可以安全地切换为独显驱动。下面是我的当前配置 00:00.0 Host bridge: Int
<^k^>  ─> el Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 哇，为什么我新装的17.04是散的。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483824 安装的方式是使用官方提供的网络安装镜像，58M的那个 然后apt install gnome 安装完成后升级系统时发现 the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: ar
<^k^>  ─> gyll argyll-ref baobab caribou cheese dleyna-renderer fig2dev file-roller fonts-cantarell fonts-liberation fonts-open …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 何时 : 妻子:"亲爱的,你是何时爱上我的?" 丈夫:"当他人讲你很丑,而我感到生气的时候。" 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求助： Failed to start LSB: AppArmor initialization  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483825 UBUNTU 16.04 在启动的时候遇到了 Failed to start LSB: AppArmor initialization 这个问题。一直解决不了，好久了。希望高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddk — 2017-05-07 13:16
<Zangwill>  /msg NickServ SETPASS Zangwill tyutzfweuyzm Wuweibihu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36483.html 企业靠我生存 : 单位对面有个工厂,大门上有一个标语:企业靠我生存,我靠企业发展。昨天刮大风,早晨标语被刮下几个字,再看标语,变成了:企业靠我生存,我靠！
<gfxmode> 冒个泡 这里没有人
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu休眠后不能登录是什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483826 休眠后再唤醒，输入正确的密码也不能登录，必须切换帐号才能登录． 其实也没有切换，一直是同一个帐号登录，区别就是切换后帐号名前有个小三角箭头，不切换时没有
<^k^>  ─> 箭头还一直提示密码错误． 统计信息: 发表于 由 qinglangee — 2017-05-07 18:32
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine 安装求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483827 求大神相助，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jixlei — 2017-05-07 19:05
<PPKkK> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 司机与女收费员 : 某国道收费站,一卡车司机对女收费员抱怨说:到你这儿得爬两座山,太累了。 女收费员说:下去一点就是平地了。 司机就说:接下去有没有草地呢? 女收费员:@#$!@#$!@#
<lee> 哇，终于有人了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • oracle 11gR2安装包问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483828 elfutils-libelf-devel-0.97 安装过错提示要求上面那个包，请问应该都需要安装那些包才能把它安上？多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-05-07 22:50
<gfxmode> lee Hi 你好
<lee> 你好啊
<lee> 你是哪里的朋友
<gfxmode> 深圳 你呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-30
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] !users
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] !users
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-01
<Guest96610> exit
<Guest96610> quit
<Guest96610> disconnect
<isoasflus[m]> 晚上好呀
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-02
<saimazoon> 大家好
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  17:21
<yjjj> 大家好
<ubrl> yjjj:点点点.  18:22
<yjjj> 请问p115b打印机驱动哪里下载?找了好久没有找到
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-03
<mxb> how to change max open files in ubuntun 18.0
<qwertyceclinux> /q
<qwertyceclinux> /j #archlinux-cn
<qwertyceclinux> /part
<qwertyceclinux> /who
<qwertyceclinux> /who
<qwertyceclinux> /QHO
<qwertyceclinux> /WHO
<nailuoGG> 大家好呀
<ubrl> nailuoGG:点点点.  11:15
<peet2> 好
<mxb> how to change open files in ubuntu
<mxb> i need change 'ulimt -Sn=1024' to 'ulimit -Sn=64000'
<Donch> how to use this?
<Donch> Hello? any body here
<Donch> part
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-04
<vivalada> Does anybody knows how to install a snap application?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-05
<Peter2> 有没有人了解关于深度学习的IRC频道
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-06
<eric_lee_m> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-29
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao|away contrun[m] 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> 早呀
<contrun[m]> 终于找到了一份工作   但是要做的东西感觉成就感不高   不知道如何是好呀
<saber1> contrun[m]: 先干着,然后找机会换
<contrun[m]> 还已经接受offer了     哎呀   我提出离职还是提得太早了   没有更多的选择机会
<contrun[m]> saber1: 一开始我想着  搞完这份工作之后  我应该是能够有更多的选择的    现在发现我还是太弱了   还是没有太多的选择
<contrun[m]> 好遗憾  努力吧
<saber1> contrun[m]: 嗯嗯, 先干着, 然后再考虑别的
<mk3548208> ubuntu 19.04谁用过没，体验如何
<saber1> mk3548208: 正在用, 没什么明显的问题
<mk3548208> saber1: 是不是ui比18.04更好看了
<saber1> mk3548208: 没什么感觉...
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 恭喜找到新工作啊，先干再说吧
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing contrun[m] 早
<imadper> qiao: * OS
<imadper> ** image build service. 能让倩倩选择image安装类型, uefi/legacy, 渠道号  直接自动生成镜像的服务.
<imadper> ** agent做一些更新, 来帮矿场主把机器和串号对应上,
<imadper>    这样以后报错都可以找到对应的机器和硬盘.
<imadper> ** PXE.  (大概率找斩老板外包? 这个要看需求, 是不是真的有这么多server要做矿机)
<imadper> ** 矿场批量升级的本地镜像存储. 这个优先级应该不高
<imadper> ** 测试/推送lambda
<imadper> ** 如果接下来有其他币种, 要考虑其他币种
<imadper> * 后端
<imadper> ** 批量接口. 现在做了批量绑定, 接下来做批量操作
<imadper> ** 重整一下张灿大佬的grahpy后端, 跑起来
<imadper> ** 利用thingsboard rule engine导出thingsboard数据, 改进一下之前的数据展示/监控平台
<imadper>  
<imadper> ...
<imadper> cao ...
<imadper> 剪贴板错了...
<imadper> qiao: https://www.smzdm.com/p/13630937/
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ 中亚Prime会员:Maclaren 玛格罗兰 Quest Denim Indigo 婴儿推车 884.12元包邮包税_亚马逊海外购优惠_什么值得买
<cherrot> imadper: 牛逼
<imadper> 崩了崩了, 公司机密都贴出来了
 * iMadUtilsMan 
<qiao> iMadUtilsMan: nb
 * iMadUtilsMan 赶紧换个名字逃
<iMadUtilsMan> qiao: https://www.smzdm.com/p/13631722/
<ubrl> iMadUtilsMan: ⇪ 中亚Prime会员:MACLAREN 玛格罗兰 TechnoXT 婴儿推车 920.27元包邮包税_亚马逊海外购优惠_什么值得买
<qiao> iMadUtilsMan: 这个车这么丑！
<iMadUtilsMan> qiao: 赶紧给你家娃买买
<iMadUtilsMan> qiao: https://www.smzdm.com/p/13631866/
<ubrl> iMadUtilsMan: ⇪ 中亚Prime会员:Aptamil 新西兰爱他美 金装 婴儿奶粉 1段900g *2件 224.44元包邮包税（合112元/罐）_亚马逊海外购优惠_什么值得买
<qiao> iMadUtilsMan: 奶粉的这个可以
<iMadUtilsMan> qiao: https://www.smzdm.com/p/13636595/
<ubrl> iMadUtilsMan: ⇪ 五一好货周、历史低价:Comotomo 可么多么 婴儿硅胶奶瓶 250ml 两只装 99.5元包邮包税_亚马逊海外购优惠_什么值得买
<iMadUtilsMan> qiao: 奶粉小心点儿, 因为不能换, 你要找能稳定买得到的
<violetzijing> iMadUtilsMan, 为什么你这么熟练
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 你说生孩子?
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 我是很懂啊... 我也不知道为啥啊
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 奶粉, 婴儿用品, 哺乳知识, 我都懂...
<violetzijing> iMadUtilsMan, 就差一个娃了么
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 对啊
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 其实是差钱
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 生的起才能生
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 有钱之后, 其他问题都不是问题, 什么学区房什么的, 都可以来
<violetzijing> iMadUtilsMan, 穷人没有生育权
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 至少在北京是
<violetzijing> iMadUtilsMan, 毕竟养娃等于碎钞机
<iMadUtilsMan> violetzijing: 你看 qiao , 孩子就要出生了, 这就是有钱人
<violetzijing> qiao, 有钱人啊
<iMadUtilsMan> qiao, 有钱人啊
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-cdSX4hxGU
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Matisyahu "Live Like A Warrior/Fast Car (Tracy Chapman Cover) - Acoustic" - 02, London - YouTube
<UNCNOD> lubuntu 刚安装完  拼音输入法调不出来 要怎么办阿
<qiao> iMadUtil`: 懂得真多
<skraito> hi all
<ubrl> skraito:点点点.  20:39
<skraito> hey all
<groudon_> 大家好。代码和源码是一样的意思吗？
<skraito> anyone online
<saber1> skraito: sup
<skraito> hey saber1
<skraito> nothing
<skraito> miss this channel
<skraito> looking for someone that i know
<skraito> how are ya saber1
<mk3548208> groudon_: 代码是泛指，源码是特指
<groudon_> mk3548208, 哦，明白了。deepin还没有安装。
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-30
<iMadUtilsMan> 大佬们啊
<iMadUtilsMan> 难受啊
<iMadUtilsMan> 有没有养老公司推荐啊?
 * iMadUtilsMan java大法好啊
<mk3548208> 国企 iMadUtilsMan ✋
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilsMan: 我王镜泽这辈子都不会用java
<mk3548208> contrun[m]: 被java搞受伤了🤣？
<contrun[m]> mk3548208: 我他妈就是要挑起圣战  java 垃圾
<mk3548208> contrun[m]: 😅
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao iMadUtilsMan contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<contrun[m]> violetzijing 早啊
 * violetzijing 写一个 git cliché practice 中，解放我的双手大脑
<iMadUtilsMan> 大佬们啊
<iMadUtilsMan> 我强力推荐java啊
<iMadUtilsMan> 万般皆下品, 唯有java高
<mk3548208> 我喜欢rust😙😁😁😁,没有gc,又是底层编程语言,效率有保证
<contrun[m]> mk3548208: rust 还是不错的   但我 haskell 比 rust 不知道高到哪里去了
<mk3548208> contrun[m]: 😁😁😁
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: 大佬还不下班????
<imadper> cherrot: 大佬还不下班?
<qiao> imadper`: violetzijing cherrot 大佬们放假都去哪玩啊
<skraito> hi all
<ubrl> skraito:点点点.  21:56
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-01
<groudon_> mk3548208,  我今天已经安装了的deepinubuntu和deepinwechat但是不知道怎么开微信
<skraito> hi all
<ubrl> skraito:点点点.  19:31
<mk3548208> groudon_: 默认没装微信吗
<groudon_> mk3548208, 没有
<mk3548208>  去应用商店看下，里面应该有的gro
<mk3548208> groudon_:
<groudon_> mk3548208, 找到了
<groudon_> mk3548208, 这个也需要在手机确认登陆
<mk3548208> groudon_: 现在所有电脑端微信都要手机确认登陆了
<groudon_> mk3548208, 嗯😋
<groudon_> mk3548208, 第一次安装了wine。谢谢帮助
<mk3548208> groudon_: 不客气
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-03
<BG3IQS> 哈喽
<mk3548208> Hello
<ubrl> mk3548208:点点点.  18:14
<vetwangcn> 有人码
<hong> 请问这里有在ubuntu下做过8051系列开发的dalao吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-04
<hong1> https://i.loli.net/2019/05/04/5cccf4100fd48.png
<ubrl> hong1: ⇪ image/png
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-05
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早上好啊
 * violetzijing 今天也是想跳槽的一天
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 跳跳跳  不跳不是人   我已经准备换个工地了   可是他妈的还有蛮长时间才离职      现在再参加面试   得到offer也要违之前的约了   可我还是想再去参加几个面试  多做做模拟题呀
<violetzijing> 昨天做了个 online 的 onsite
<violetzijing> 唉
<violetzijing> 平时刷题猛如虎
<violetzijing> 一到面试慌成狗
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 咋不给你离职么？
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 不是 接了一个offer了 收到了两个offer  头一天收了一个offer  第二天另一个offer就要到deadline了  头一天的那个offer给的薪资太低了  当时也是害怕到时候没有其他更好的offer了  就接了那个到deadline的offer  现在觉得那份运维工作挑战不是特别大  所以有些怅然若失
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 在签合同之前你还是有话语权的，拒 offer 多大事
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 已经接了offer了   我要是不想要的话应该之前就拒绝   现在接了然后过段时间又不去了  这样不太好
<violetzijing> 我觉得没啥不好意思的 :-/
<violetzijing> 233
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 不好 不好 我要做个有原则的人 去那个公司干一个月就走
<violetzijing> 唉
<violetzijing> 继续心烦想跳槽
<contrun[m]> 我也打算刷题了  真香
<imadper> qiao: violetzijing: 早啊, 大佬们
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao 大佬早
<violetzijing> imadper, 求推荐工作啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 大佬你不是要去G吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, 想啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 留在贵司不停刷题不是最好选择?
<violetzijing> imadper, 留在我司使我暴躁
<violetzijing> imadper, 尤其是改老 rails 代码的时候
<imadper> violetzijing: 不要相信在野党
<imadper> violetzijing: 谁执政都一样
<violetzijing> imadper, 分分钟想自杀
<imadper> violetzijing: 我改遗留的java代码反而很开心诶
<imadper> violetzijing: 比我自己写scala还开心...
 * imadper 天灭动态依赖注入
<violetzijing> imadper, 好好一个 module 封装不写，写得函数到处都跟老鼠拉屎一样
 * imadper 静态依赖注入大法好
<violetzijing> imadper, 简直就是软件工程的典型反例
<imadper> violetzijing: 正常...
<imadper> violetzijing: git blame. 发邮件问, 为什么这么写
<violetzijing> imadper, 写的人早离职了
<violetzijing> imadper, 他妈的，老子离职也要给他们挖坑
<imadper> violetzijing: reviewed-by
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: 也离职了?
<violetzijing> imadper, 当然
<violetzijing> imadper, 毕竟是 14 年的代码
<imadper> violetzijing: hmmmm
<imadper> violetzijing: 这么说来, 还是hamo留给我的代码好啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我 13 年给 openshit 写代码的时候都知道封装了啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不能这么比啊.
<imadper> violetzijing: 你都按照自己的水平来要求别人, 那当然没几个人合格了
<violetzijing> 我一个屁都不懂的实习生。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<violetzijing> 唉都是泪
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<violetzijing> cherrot, 兔兔
<imadper> 怎么可以吃兔兔
<violetzijing> imadper, 当然是因为好吃
<imadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imadper> violetzijing: 我觉得, java增删改查好爽啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 昨天做 OA，提供的语言只有 ruby 可以写。。。
<imadper> violetzijing: ruby增删改查确实爽
<imadper> violetzijing: activerecord好用得很
<violetzijing> imadper, 然而 ruby 语法都忘掉了
<imadper> violetzijing: meta programming second edition
<imadper> s/ing/ing ruby/
<violetzijing> imadper, 刷题 OA 都用不到元编程
<imadper> violetzijing: 是的
<violetzijing> imadper, 而且用库函数就输了
<imadper> violetzijing: the well grounded rubist也出新版了
<violetzijing> 刷题心得：递归树就输了，暴力解就输了，调库函数就输了
<violetzijing> hmm 加一个，排序用冒泡也输了
<imadper> violetzijing: https://salttiger.com/the-well-grounded-rubyist-3rd-edition/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Well-Grounded Rubyist, 3rd Edition | SaltTiger
<violetzijing> imadper, 看不动了，不想坑 ruby 了
<imadper> violetzijing: 我现在只会手写梳排序...
<violetzijing> 兔兔真繁忙
<contrun[m]> imadper: 树排序？ 啥东西
<imadper> contrun[m]: 梳排序
<imadper> contrun[m]: 冒泡排序的优化版
<imadper> contrun[m]: 专门给智商低下的人提供了一个还不错的排序方法
<violetzijing> imadper, 提起排序我就只会冒泡了
<violetzijing> 这周要看看排序
<cherrot> imadper: 早呀
<imadper> 好无聊啊大佬们
<imadper> cherrot: 用java, 很快就把工作做完了, 真是无聊呢
<cherrot> imadper: 你再拿C重写一遍 是不是觉得人生就充满挑战了
<imadper> cherrot: 我tm虽然是傻逼, 但是还是不想干这些傻逼的事情...
<imadper> cherrot: 我还是换pony lang重写一遍好了
<qiao> imadper: 大佬，ali 他们放假不休息的么
<imadper> qiao: 休息吧?
<imadper> qiao: 咋了?
<imadper> qiao: 肯定有些组的人加班咯
<imadper> qiao: 哦, 我不得不严肃的提醒你, 今天大家都不放假...
<imadper> qiao: 你们这些外企员工太滋润了, 都不知道法定节假日哪天截止了  (逃
<qiao> imadper: 话说这个channel里没有ali的人吧
<violetzijing> qiao, 我觉得你吐槽他们会附和你
<imadper> qiao: 没有, 需要找人我帮你咯?
 * violetzijing 作为垃圾外企员工放假也上线的
<qiao> 不用。。
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing 就是感觉他们好辛苦，大半夜的打电话面试。。
<imadper> qiao: 大半夜???
<qiao> imadper: 10点
<imadper> qiao: 不对啊, 你要去的方向, 应该不会加班很严重啊
<qiao> imadper: 应该是5.1那天
<imadper> qiao: 拿个p7美滋滋
<imadper> qiao: 轻轻松松年薪120w
<imadper> qiao: 金服p7
<violetzijing> qiao, imadper 我遇到过孔叔叔那家公司晚上 10 点打电话面试
<violetzijing> 我回头就说不去了。。
<qiao> imadper: 还p7呢，，没戏，第二天晚上9点多了，我在高速上呢，人家打电话来了，我说那就面面呗。。 结果。。哈哈哈。。 我不知道
<qiao> imadper: 这次是另外一个team，是ali专有云的
<imadper> qiao: 实际上比这个还多, 因为金服期权兑现会更多
<imadper> violetzijing: 没办法啊, 创业公司
<imadper> violetzijing: 我是理解9 10 7的
<imadper> cc cherrot
<imadper> qiao: 开车不面试
<imadper> qiao: 面试不开车
<imadper> 我突然想到, 大约半个月前, 一个猎头找我要走了简历, 说要给我投阿里
<imadper> 现在已经两周了
<imadper> 果然我的简历都被拒了
<qiao> imadper: 他们的流程比较慢的。。好的简历是需要内部先讨论的 :)
<violetzijing> imadper, 孔叔叔信誓旦旦：我们不加班。过去一看，自愿周六来公司上班 :)
<qiao> imadper: 下家找好了？
<imadper`> 我tm, 掉线了?
 * imadper` 破网
<imadper`> qiao: 找不到啊
<iMadper> qiao: linkedin上都没人勾搭我了
<iMadper> qiao: https://www.linkedin.com/in/madper/   来给我所有技能点赞啊大佬
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题 999 Request denied
<qiao> iMadper: 就说半天没反应了
<iMadper> qiao: perl, kernel, uefi就不要点了
<iMadper> qiao: 不走这个方向了
 * iMadper chrome真垃圾, 但是fx天天出问题. 没一个好东西
<iMadper> qiao: p7大佬求带
<qiao> iMadper: p7个毛，人家没要啊
<iMadper> qiao: 面试当场就给拒了???
<qiao> iMadper: 没有当场，但是他问的问题好几个都答的很遭，感觉没戏
<iMadper> qiao: 私有云? 具体做啥啊
<qiao> iMadper: 不过，人家也说周一了让他们一个啥经理再和我聊聊
<qiao> iMadper: 还是测试，不过，感觉他的问题都是像运维的
<iMadper> qiao: 倒是gbai有几个好哥们儿在ali呢, 可以让他推个好组
<iMadper> qiao: 还不考虑洗白?
<iMadper> qiao: 哪怕那个p6, 但是去个好点儿的开发组
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我弱弱问一下你的 skill 里的 CUTE 是啥？
<qiao> iMadper: 同样不懂 cute 是啥
<iMadper> violetzijing: qiao: 卖萌.
<cherrot> iMadper: 我们双休 谢谢... 就是平日很惨
<violetzijing> iMadper, 求 endorse 啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: qiao: 这个cute可是得到了hamo的认可
<iMadper> 互en应该的, 这就去
<cherrot> iMadper: 私有云就是把阿里云这一套迁移到政务网里
 * qiao redhat 换logo了 https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1123557710191001600/oMQc_xqN_400x400.png
<violetzijing> iMadper, linkedin 出了个 quiz，不考虑做一下得一个官方认证？
<violetzijing> qiao, IBM 的 HR 天天来问要不要去做 openshift。。。
<qiao> violetzijing: 哈哈哈
 * violetzijing 做了 git, RoR, Ruby 的 quiz，然而 Ruby 的挂了
<qiao> violetzijing: 让他们给你个Diector的岗位你就过去
<violetzijing> qiao, 我哪里混得上。。。
<violetzijing> qiao, 我一个 senior 都被老板说你也就公司的平均水平
 * violetzijing 气得当场去世
<qiao> violetzijing: ... Xiaoli ?
<qiao> iMadper`:  iMadper 破网
<violetzijing> qiao, 不是，被我现在的老板评价
<violetzijing> qiao, xiaoli 看不上我的
<violetzijing> 这破网
<iMadper> 这就上znc...
<iMadper> 我错了
<iMadper> cherrot: 你丫也上znc吧
<cherrot> iMadper: 不上
 * imadper znc加持的我
<imadper> qiao: contrun[m]: violetzijing: cherrot: 大佬们推荐工作啊
<imadper> Destine: 早
<violetzijing> Destine, what
<contrun[m]> imadper: 运维你干不干
<violetzijing> imadper, 求推荐工作啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 漂亮就干
<violetzijing> 我要崩了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 中央已经应点了  就由你去干运维
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我是想投devops的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是我并不会k8s
<contrun[m]> imadper: 中午投的 shopee 还没消息啊   模拟题都不让做
<violetzijing> 我也想学 k8s
 * imadper 不说了, 去学lagom
<contrun[m]> imadper: 上次你司说要用 cassandra  本人在 nixpkgs 上提了一个更新cassandra的pr  这帮人发现 cassandra 的测试已经没用了  现在写了这么多 测试代码 我艹 https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/pull/59179
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Fix Cassandra, improve config and tests by JohnAZoidberg · Pull Request #59179 · NixOS/nixpkgs · GitHub
<imadper> contrun[m]: looooool
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是cassandra天天oom
<imadper> contrun[m]: 甜面cassandra
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不过lagom有个embedded cassandra
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还有个embedded kafka
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不就是用 cassandra 做后端吗 ？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 做event log persistent storage
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我就是这个意思
<imadper> contrun[m]: 反正也不需要你管
<imadper> contrun[m]: lagom全接管, 崩盘之后的复盘也是lagom自动处理
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我 nixos 社区真是活跃
<contrun[m]> imadper: 赶紧用  不用不是人
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不用不是人
<imadper> violetzijing: 你说, 马克的microK8s靠谱吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, 不造啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 但是明显 caonimacal 吃屎吃不上新鲜的啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不能这么说, caonimacal对openstack和ceph的投资都是很早的, 很具有前瞻性的
<violetzijing> imadper, 我想知道基娃还在做 openstack 不
<violetzijing> imadper, 但是 openstack 都死球了啊
<imadper> violetzijing: HowIsItGoing ^^
<violetzijing> imadper, 你看 openshit 的嗅觉
<imadper> violetzijing: caonimacal介入的时候, openstack还没多少人玩呢
<violetzijing> imadper, 很早就抛弃 openstack 投向了 k8s 了
<imadper> violetzijing: openshit是好
<imadper> violetzijing: 我就是不知道销量怎么样
<violetzijing> imadper, 我是发现 openshit 的嗅觉挺好
<imadper> violetzijing: 一开始选ruby? 后来换go?
<imadper> violetzijing: 也是赶上了ruby的末班车?
<violetzijing> imadper, 嘛，人前端也好换，也没多少多重的业务逻辑
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们组就换一个 rails 的页面跨了三年
<violetzijing> imadper, 从 17 年到今年，流量才开到 60%
<imadper> violetzijing: 后端重写是不用改前端的啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我看了他们换了的代码
<violetzijing> imadper, 做分离挺干净的
<imadper> violetzijing: 厉害了
<violetzijing> 我们这垃圾 agile 还得考虑回滚的问题
<imadper> qiao|afk: .
<imadper> qiao|afk: 你丫这么早就跑路????
<imadper> ccccher
<imadper> cherrot: znc啊
<imadper> cherrot: 稳得很, 你看我都不掉线了
<qiao|afk> imadper: 准备陪媳妇散步去了，这都快6点了
<imadper> qiao|afk: ... ...
<imadper> qiao|afk: 真-人生赢家啊
<cherrot> qiao|afk: 人生赢家
<cherrot> imadper: 你给我部一套我就换
<imadper> cherrot: 什么给你一套?
<imadper> cherrot: znc你丫自己安装啊, docker就行
<contrun[m]> cherrot: imadper  你们可能还不知道 大清已经亡了
<contrun[m]> 为什么你们就是不用 matrix
<contrun[m]> 呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: emacs跑matrix方便吗?
<contrun[m]>  imadper 起码有几百个commits吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/10789-intellijirc
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ IntellijIRC - Plugins | JetBrains
<cherrot> imadper: 我就是懒，再说穷的买不起国内的vps
 * cherrot 上班好不适应啊
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-27
<liuting> window list
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-29
<k_> ops
<k_> 00
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-30
<Unlock> 这个频道一直有人
<Unlock> 赞
<Qing> Hello
<uuair> HI
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-02
<jvava> 桌面操作十分卡顿，怎么诊断呢？求教！
<contrun[m]> jvava: 用的啥桌面？ cpu 占用率高？ 内存占用率高？
<lucifer[m]> 这个怎么加密聊天
 * lucifer[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot_2020-05-02-21-44-23-398_im.vector.app.jpg (371KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/privacytools.io/GmZtNminQcJIQWNkrRCFzAch >
